# What's in your hand right now?



## Gizmo

I currently vape on Itaste SVD with protank 2. I also have evic but feel that the feel of the SVD is nicer to hold even though it doesn't have all the gadgetry. I also have put in 4500mah battery in the SVD so I suppose that also plays a roll on how much I enjoy it.

[rsvp=19]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I currently have the itaste vv with a protank mini (Strawberry flavour ) its my first variable voltage and im hooked!!!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## ET

one of the older evics, dual voltage with a nice bigass battery in there and a kanger protank on top. all gifted to me by a very kind person. battery lasts me almost 2 days. so nice, so very nice. walked through spar vaping today and wasn't kicked out so i'll try it in more shopping centres

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gizmo

hehe, yea I also vape in most public places but I don't push it and try and keep really discrete, don't want to make a scene with the uneducated

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I tend to forget that people are still so uneducated as you put it Gizmo and Vape in most places completely unaware - nobody has said anything so far so all is good  and if they do I still have my greensmoke card which I got with the first kit I bought in my purse so im sure ill be fine

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ET

might be time to push the envelope a little to see what peoples reaction is. had a nice convo with a petrol attendant this morning about vaping

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

I'm currently have my evic with trident clone runing (1.3ohms) and bolt clone with RSST pre-drilled 1.2mm ( thanks to SkyBlueVaping) running at 1.1 ohms sitting at work puffing away.. until the director walks on by and says arnt you supose to be doing that in the basement. bt hes cool with it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gizmo

What's a trident clone? Rebuildable I assume?

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Gizmo, yes, the trident clone is rebuildable. Quite a decent piece work. Silver with gold trimmings if I'm thinking of the right unit.
As for what is in my hand now...
Well it's a K100 Empire, with smok rsst. Rsst i got from skyblue, the k100 i bought 2nd hand.
The rsst is filled with Oupa's VM4

Got an svd in the background with protank 1. Filled with greenwave ry4

I really need to lay of the ry4/vm4 before it starts to loose it's magic.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Gizmo

Very nice, how does that atomizer preform compared to the ProTank 2?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Gizmo said:


> Very nice, how does that atomizer preform compared to the ProTank 2?


The RSST is vastly better. It took me a while to get it right. It has a bit of a learning curve. Not quite as easy as simply replacing a coil. It also has some drawbacks. for instance, it is not crazy about being on it's side. some minor leaking may occur.
Taste.. tons better than any of the PT tanks.
vape... well that depends on the coil. At present I have it set as 1.2 ohm, and run from protected panasonic battery. It produces fairly thick clouds on a fresh battery. I've got some AW IMR batteries inbound from the states that can handle 10Amps. Might try a 1 ohm coil then. Will not likely go below 1 ohm.
Some others I have, or will soon have.
Ithaka Clone - (Waiting for ready-made wires.)
SMOK Scar dripping atty (in post)
Rocket (Kayfun clone) (in post)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo

So the lower resistant coils are better for flavor?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Gizmo said:


> So the lower resistant coils are better for flavor?


No, more for throat hit. The lower the resistance, the more vapour is produced. This in turn, produce a solid hit, and deliver a lot of nicotine.
The chemicals in Flavours used in e-juice has a flash point of around 250 - 300 degrees. If you coil gets hotter than this, it can destroy the flavour. But sometimes that it okey. Take Oupa's VM4. It's like being round-house kicked in the face by caramel goodness. So losing some flavour with that, still tastes like a lot of caramel & vanilla goodness. But take something with weak flavour, and you will taste nothing. Basically just get a nice throat hit, with little to no taste.
Melinda & Derik might still have some RSST's I hope. Grab one, and give it a try.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz

ive got a kanger protank mounted to a egot 1300mah battery, vaping some vanilla with a hint of menthol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

I got my private v2 with trident clone built to .7ohm dual micro coil with some raspberry juice








Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

WOW look at the vape bigness

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Now try and stealth that baby behind your computer screen in die office

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

No ways lol even the slightest pull and you blow clouds.my evods and gsh2 is for the office

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Cape vaping supplies said:


> In my hand right now my office vape 1300 mah spinner with h5 atty and some juicy vapor ry4. Vaping heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD




Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



What tank is that?


----------



## Riaz

its the GS-H5 Bottom Coil Clearomizer (3.0mL)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

I got them for sale will update my subforum soon

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

What are they like compared to say EVOD


----------



## RIEFY

They are very similar the h2 is also very nice

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris

a freshly cleaned and burned evod tank and 1000mah ego-t passthru
1.8mg Dragon Juice Cherry(need to stock up on vg juices again,pg doesnt like me)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

A Reo Grand with Reomizer 2 (rba). Micro coil at 0.8 ohm and cotton wick. With AW IMR 18650 1600 mAh battery. Vaping some NET (Naturally Extracted Tobacco) juices from Heather's Heavenly Vapes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## iPWN

Current line up is the SVD with a protank , and then the attack of the clones ! Private V2 with a Trident clone , and the Astro with the gold plated Trident clone. Running the tridents single microcoil @ 1.1 ohms. The protank coils i rebuild at around 1.6 ohms.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo

iPWN which of those do you like to vape the most?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## iPWN

Well the SVD with a protank is my main device if i am out , the tridents are a great vape better flavor and vapor production than the protanks but i don't like having to carry around a bottle of juice and drip when i am out so they are mainly used at work and at home.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

finally after 4 days in the stinky jungle plumes of vape emerge and i can vape again. so glad i got my evic fixed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

Protank2 mini V2 with some heathers dark horse on evod battery and 1.8ohm coil awesome






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

Just got my Innokin SVD and the taste is the same as my old LavaTube. It looks great but too many buttons. Keep pressing wrong ones and having to roll it around to get the right one.
Wife is embarrassed with the size of it and will not use it in public. Only at home. ( She always told me that size does not count) Now I'm baffled.

Impressed with the fact that you can screw anything onto it and if fits. The skirt hides it all. Very sturdy, solid feeling and a bit heavy but that is what I want anyway.
Will see tonight when I get up to go to the loo if I can find the fire button.
Actually, since I started vaping, I enjoy getting up at night to go to the loo just to vape. Am I strange?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Picture? No, you're not too strange!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET

yes you are strange but then again so are most of us. wouldn't be fun if we all were normal

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Actually, since I started vaping, I enjoy getting up at night to go to the loo just to vape. Am I strange?


vooping, and yes, that is a real word.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

RSST, SVD, VM4 - Heaven.....for now......

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

thanks to Cape Vaping Supplies AW batt in 18490 mode on private v2 with a trident on top

vaping some DIY juice ( berry banana and pasionfruit mix with a hint of litchi and mango )
yes i was messing about .. its fruity and tasty extremly difrent tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> thanks to Cape Vaping Supplies AW batt in 18490 mode on private v2 with a trident on top
> 
> vaping some DIY juice ( berry banana and pasionfruit mix with a hint of litchi and mango )
> yes i was messing about .. its fruity and tasty extremly difrent tho


Cool stuff.
You using a kick in the V2?


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

TylerD said:


> Cool stuff.
> You using a kick in the V2?


 
no im not havent ordered the kick yet but i see HK post has a 15 day delay so i doubt ill be ordering anytime soon

will wait on one of the local suplieres to stock them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> no im not havent ordered the kick yet but i see HK post has a 15 day delay so i doubt ill be ordering anytime soon
> 
> will wait on one of the local suplieres to stock them


 
So it's fine to use it without the kick?


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

yip as long as you dont have shorts or use protected batteries. .. my coil in this one is 1.3 ohms

so it fires on protected batteries aswell just make sure you use ohms law and allow make sure your battery can handle the amp drainage over 1 ohm most batteries can handle it becomes more dangerous when you use sub ohm coils

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Cool, I will read a bit more before going into it. Thanks Tw!st.


----------



## Johnny2Puffs



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY

This little bugger I opend up just to check ohms as I was using a multimeter. Now I have not used anything else as this is the perfect combo. Vapes beautifull at 8watts with some of benjis vm4. I have used it so far with all my atties and they all work beautifully. this itaste vv is winner in my books





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I love my itaste vv wouldnt swap it for anything... just needs a bigger battery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

I was anti itaste vv I didnt see the sense in having such a small vw mod. But im in love with it now

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Stroodlepuff said:


> I love my itaste vv wouldnt swap it for anything... just needs a bigger battery


it does usb passthru if im not mistaken get a portable charger with usb cable you can go get some serious mah that way lol.. thinkg 6 X 3400Mah battries in a portable charger .. month vaping before charge lol

Edit .. will be like those days walking around with a walkman lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

Lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derick

It is fine to use without a kick - but then you must be 100% sure that your battery can handle the amps that your coil is pulling - and you must be 100% sure that you are not going to drain your battery any lower than say 3v - 2.5 I think is the point where it permanently damages the battery and I think the kick's cut out at 3.5 already

If you are running a mech mod with a low ohm coil and no kick, then they recommend checking your batteries voltage and temp every 10 puffs or so - anything warmer than lukewarm is a no-no - not only are you reducing the life of the battery if you run it hot, but once it reaches 50C it can go into thermal runaway - i.e. the temperature starts feeding a chemical reaction, which causes higher temp - which feeds the chemical reaction etc etc and boom!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JacV

I use a Zmax V5 with a ProTank 2. Works well for me. Its telescopic so depending on where I go or what Im doing. I can change the size...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Very Cool... and welcome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

Welcome to the Forums @JacV - how is the Zmax?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Derick said:


> ...but once it reaches 50C it can go into thermal runaway - i.e. the temperature starts feeding a chemical reaction, which causes higher temp - which feeds the chemical reaction etc etc and boom!


 
Hmmm, My flashlight can easily reach this. it's a 800 lumens Cree LED flashlight, but gets serious hot with extended use. It does cut out at some point, but by then it is uncomfortable to handle it due to heat. 
Here is the interesting bit. It does not have vent holes. at all. Nadda. Just a solid machined tube of alu, with heatsink built into the sides by the LED.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick

Doh, sorry - meant 150C

" The thermal runaway moves lower when the battery is fully charged; for Li-cobalt this threshold is between 130–150C°C (266–302°F), nickel-manganese-cobalt (NMC) is 170–180°C (338–356°F), and manganese is 250°C (482°F). Li-phosphate enjoys similar and better temperature stabilities than manganese."

from http://batteryuniversity.com

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Ah, so in other words you will burn blisters before the mod explodes by heat?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick

Pretty much  But some of these mods can insulate you petty well - so it might reach that stage before burning you - and it doesn't really 'explode' as such - I've never seen a Li-Ion do it, but with our RC heli's I've seen Li-Po batteries go up in flames - scary thing is, you damage the battery now and only 3 hours later does it vent - the thermal runaway can take hours to build up

But yeah, kinda looks like when you light a whole box of matches - but over a longer period of time and a bit more violent - like 10 boxes of matches at once.

here's a Lipo battery being forced to vent as a demonstration


I Imagine a Li-ion battery will do pretty much the same

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Wow, did you notice how it still delivered plenty energy even well after it started to vent. 
That is a handy thing to know. Thus you can still have one last vape to recover from the shock while your mod slowly fades away into ashes.... okay maybe not that slowly

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Derick

hehe - I would say get one of those fireproof suits then vape away while it is venting 

But yeah, you can see why they say that if you think it might vent, it is best to put it outside and wait...

The scary thing for me is that it can happen during charging - when you have left your batt to charge overnight and everyone is sleeping...

Some of the better chargers cut out when battery temp gets too high though, so there you are covered at least - but I doubt the cheapie ones that come with some of the kits are that advanced

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JacV

Thanks for the Welcome guys.

I like the Zmax. Works well. Battery lasts for a nice time... Currently I'm 265 puffs in and Bat Vol is at 3.9 . I like the fact that you can check every aspect of how everything is running. So hopefully wont get caught running out of bat life or any other problems, if I do I could have prevented it by just checking the system...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Welcome JacV. Glad you are enjoying your ecig stuff. Nice hobby, difficult to keep up nowadays!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

So @Derick and @Melinda with all those goodies you have what's your current setup. Very curious


----------



## Derick

I'm using exactly what we sent you  - Zmax V5 with and RSST and sometimes that protank - but I put in a Kanger coil and that improved things for me.

Melinda is on a KTS using that carto tank that came with it, but also sometimes the RSST - one with a pretty high ohm rating (3.5 I think) as she likes less vapour
She is also playing a bit with a zmax mini - pretty much exactly the same as the V5 but is not telescoping and the LCD display is a bit smaller and displays less.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

Haha that's awesome! Surprising tho. I thought you would be all out mechanical mod kinda guy. Why the preference?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

I like Gadgets  - buttons and LCD displays and options. But yeah, not the only reason, I like that I can control the vaping experience right then and there with a few clicks - some juices taste great at one voltage and other's require a different voltage and I can adjust as I wish without having to go build a new coil 

I have not tried dripping yet - but we are looking at some IGO-L's & W's, so I would probably try it then - but I can't see myself switching to that permanently - I like to chain vape in the traffic and dripping doesn't really make that possible - unless I get myself a Reo like Andre 

After too many years of smoking I think my taste buds are fried, so I don't really taste the difference between carto vs clearo etc., So I doubt dripping would make that big of a difference for me - may favourite juice is still Dekang Vanilla hehe.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JacV

A cool thing about the Zmax V5 is that it has a chip in to regulate the output voltage when you have it set to a specific Wattage. In the beginning I was finding it hard to hit the right Voltage for whatever juice it is that I have in. So now I run it on Wattage. Usually about 5.5 -7 W. Some people prefer the 'warmer' vape at 8W but I like the taste at the lower range.

So instead of doing all the math with Resistance and Voltage and Blah Blah... Just let the Zmax sort it out...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick

I have not tried the wattage setting, will do so, thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

In my hand right now I've got an ithaka on my kts with with fully charged battery, and no kick. Coil is 1.7 ohms. Holy crap this is good!! Totally wicked's sex on the beach. 
Cant wait for my extra ithaka wires. Wanna try this at 1 ohm. Draw is hot (hotter than real cig), and heavenly tasteful!! Full of peach schnapps goodness.

*Edit* 
Ok placed the ithaka on svd wit 350 battery. Cranked the voltage to 4.5

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Agreed, I found it much easier to run my Vamo on Wattage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

I actually have protank2 on a evod battery with VM4 and it is rocking. Quite impressed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick

Evod batteries are actually quite impressive - the only one(that I know about) of the smaller form factor batteries that have their voltage regulated to 3.7V - meaning even when the battery starts losing charge it will still pump out a constant 3.7V right to the end

The downside to this is that you get no warning that your battery is about to die

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Derick said:


> Evod batteries are actually quite impressive - the only one(that I know about) of the smaller form factor batteries that have their voltage regulated to 3.7V - meaning even when the battery starts losing charge it will still pump out a constant 3.7V right to the end
> 
> The downside to this is that you get no warning that your battery is about to die


Yes, I'm quite impressed. The no warning quite unexpected. Hehehe.
Must say, I had leakage problems with the pt2 with the coils I got with it, but after fitting the coils I bought from you, I haven't had any leakage. Starting to wonder about the quality and authenticity this other company is selling...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

Which other company is this?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Gizmo said:


> Which other company is this?


eCiggies. Duno, I could be wrong.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Derick

When Melinda and I started we also bought some fakes from a well known vendor - prompted us to start Skyblue - so I guess I am grateful to them for selling me those fakes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

Eciggies as always been greedy in my opinion

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD

Gizmo said:


> Eciggies as always been greedy in my opinion


Jip, and I really got a bad vibe when I went to collect my svd from them. Why aren't they on the forum? Thats just weird.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo

I invited them. They showed interest but didn't follow through

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo

I won't chase them for free marketing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo

The fact that they don't want to be involved with their customers to me really is astounding.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Gizmo said:


> The fact that they don't want to be involved with their customers to me really is astounding.


Exactly. Scarred of questions maybe. Dunno.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CraftyZA

This is in my hands!!
Not vape related, but still counts!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Well the beer is close enough to the fire to create vape.. so vape on 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Inno-Vape

Hi, i'm using a itaste vtr with a iclear30s (loving it)....big vapor production with a lovely taste ..... and a itaste134 with iclear30 2.1.ohm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Hi Inno-Vape, awesome gear and welcome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz

Finally!!! Big smile....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CraftyZA

Congrats!!!!! I know how long yo've wanted one of those!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Great, now switch over to watts...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Space_Cowboy

Got me a Justfog Maxi clearomizer. Also managed to pick up another eGo type battery so now that I have 2 batteries I'll never have to suffer another "can't vape coz my battery died scenario" 



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

Is that the twisp atomizer


----------



## Space_Cowboy

I believe the Twisp clearo and the Justfog Maxi that I have are essentially the same thing yes. Haven't investigated that claim much but I don't think it's too hard to believe 

But I didn't go out and buy a Twisp clearo I'd that's what you're asking.. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

Ah okay just wondering. What is the hit like on that atty

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Space_Cowboy

Well the only other clearo I have to compare it to is my "no name fong kong" BCC.

I'm really enjoying the Maxi though, muuuuuuuch more than my BCC. The Maxi has a stiffer drawer but produces much more vape with less draw (if that makes sense). It being a top coil also produces a warm vape, with it being a top coil. The flavour on the Maxi is faaaaar superior to my BCC so I'm very happy with it.

Don't have much else to compare it to but I'm very happy with mine so far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Zmax with iClear 30 and Mt Baker Vaper Cherry and mango mixed, A Glass of wine and my cat

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Ai, life on a Friday afternoon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Life working at home...
Would love to have an ice cold beer in my hand right now next to my pc

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Its not something I would normally do until after 5 but it is dead dead quiet and since Gizmo isn't around and his staff member has gone on a supplier run I am pretty darn bored

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Stroodlepuff said:


> Its not something I would normally do until after 5 but it is dead dead quiet and since Gizmo isn't around and his staff member has gone on a supplier run I am pretty darn bored


 Ha, when the cat is away...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Derick

If I were to take a pic, it would look very similar - except for a whiskey glass and an iClear 30s - oh and the cats are eating at the moment, so I am all but nonexistent to them

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Derick said:


> If I were to take a pic, it would look very similar - except for a whiskey glass and an iClear 30s - oh and the cats are eating at the moment, so I am all but nonexistent to them


 
We have four of them so theres bound to be one by me at all times  

Lol @mathee yip but its purely bordem

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

4 cats... I might just loose it! Esp if they are as needy as bella.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

CraftyZA said:


> 4 cats... I might just loose it! Esp if they are as needy as bella.


 
Thats whats awesome about them - they are the furthest thing from needy, hardly notice them half the time, like I said there is bound to be one somewhere by us at all times but its either sleeping on the windowsill or on the desk they are not needy at all - 3 girls and one boy haha  The one girl is really old and scared of life so you really never see her she is always hiding somewhere, then theres the boy who pretty much just lazes about all day and the other two are kittens who keep themselves entertained  I cant help it I am a sucker for them - always feel bad if I see them in cages at petshops etc so I tend to have to avoid those places - and the old girl is a street cat 

Oh did I mention we also have 2 dogs and a fishtank hahaha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

I've got one dog, but would love to get another. Wife refuses though. I just had to get a labbie for a 1st dog. Known to be one of the naughtiest puppies out there. He managed to pretty much destroy my prize earphones. Sennheiser hd580. And yet i forgave him... :crazy:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick

1 needy one, 1 Bengal - so not needy at all and one Main Coon - she is a bit... slow (sorry Hun), but she makes up for it in cuteness.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## CraftyZA



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Derick said:


> 1 needy one, 1 Bengal - so not needy at all and one Main Coon - she is a bit... slow (sorry Hun), but she makes up for it in cuteness.


 
main coons are beautiful!!! my one cat looks like she has a bit of maine coon in her then we have two normal ones and the other one looks a bit like an egyptian mau - actually exactly like an egyptian mau not sure if she is though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

2 cats and 2 dogs.
1 big tabby, Odin. 1 rescued tabby, Zacchaeus 
, yes we found him in a tree. 1 Golden retriever Ruby Tuesday. And a miniature Schnauzer Opie.
Found a small kitty in a pipe behind the house this morning.....Oijoijoi! We'll see what happens with him. He is terrified and very angry at the moment! Quite the animal farm around here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Well since this thread has degenerated into a pet lovers' space: 2 massive boerboele and a striped cat outside. HRH and 2 Yorkshire terriers inside.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick

haha , indeed it has - we're in a townhouse, small garden, so I feel bad about keeping dogs, so cats it is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Vision spinner and Protank 2, twisp clearo

twisp polar mint, rebel and cherry mixed

love both devices

need to try more flavours

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD

Cool stuff! Welcome Silver1. Hope you enjoy the forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iPWN

Welcome Silver1 !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Welcome Silver. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

His and hers





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Silver1 said:


> Vision spinner and Protank 2, twisp clearo
> 
> twisp polar mint, rebel and cherry mixed
> 
> love both devices
> 
> need to try more flavours


 
Welcome to the Forum silver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Space_Cowboy

Cape vaping supplies said:


> His and hers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 
Is that a Unitank on the iTaste VV? How do you find it compared to the Maxi?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

I dont use maxis thats my wifes. I have used one before and I prefer the evod over maxi. However the maxi is a twisp basically and capetonians are crazy about them. Personally if you want to upgrade I will go with evod and evod vv like this





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Space_Cowboy

I've got a Maxi clearo at the moment and I'm enjoying it. Had an el cheapo BDC prior to the Maxi and I'm enjoying the Maxi far more. Maybe the BDC I had wasn't a good quality one, either way I'm happy with my Maxi at the moment. Looking at maybe getting an iTaste VV at some point. Thanks for the info

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD

My daytime continuum transfunctioner.
So simple, but awesome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

Let's bump up this thread...my setup today nemesis clone with rsst .8ohm ss rope and mesh wick and 28g kanthal 1.5mm airhole with some fusion orangezilla in the tank



running 18490 AW Imr.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Whered u get the rope ? And do u have to sell ? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

I can give you some bro

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Shot will see if i can make a turn later wana buy sum liqua aswell

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1502700

not in my hand yet but if fasttech and singapore post gets their act together i will have it soon. got it based on price and size. anyone used one of these before that can give me a few tips and tricks with using this? i will be using it on an basic 3.3v evic if that helps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Let's bump up this thread...my setup today nemesis clone with rsst .8ohm ss rope and mesh wick and 28g kanthal 1.5mm airhole with some fusion orangezilla in the tank
> 
> 
> 
> running 18490 AW Imr.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Impressive. Tell us more please. Rope specs and diameter. How long is your wick. Did you cover with mesh or cotton like RevnLucky? If so, the whole wick or just the top part. And the taste compared to your previous wicks? What did you use previously?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

I used 7x7 3mm rope wicks perfectly not one dry hit thus far. Throat hit is punchier then what im use to in normal evod or protank.taste is more intense very close to dripping.i tried revns method did not work for me I previously used rope and also plain rolled mesh. I prefer this setup just need to get use to throat hit

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

I wrapped one wrap of mesh around the top part thats it

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Thanks so much, Sharief. Now you will have to sell me some rope. I just love throat hit!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

No problem. I got a meter of each as samples so I wont charge for it. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

would any stainless steel wire do? i got myself 1 meter of 2mm stainless steel wire from a local hardware store. thought i'd give it a try sometime

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

denizenx said:


> would any stainless steel wire do? i got myself 1 meter of 2mm stainless steel wire from a local hardware store. thought i'd give it a try sometime


not galvanized and best bet is food grade ss

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

In this company, I am sort of ashamed to say I am currently vaping one of my Twisp Clearos with a mixture of Twisp tobacco and a bit of peach. But the flavour is awesome and the action is very smooth. Not sure about the throat hit though...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Silver1 said:


> In this company, I am sort of ashamed to say I am currently vaping one of my Twisp Clearos with a mixture of Twisp tobacco and a bit of peach. But the flavour is awesome and the action is very smooth. Not sure about the throat hit though...


As long as it keeps you off the stinkies, anything goes as far as I am concerned.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Thank you sir - indeed - today is 30 days and going strong.
Have had a few cravings for a real cig in the past week, but I think that is owing to my lack of a good tobacco e-juice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Silver1 said:


> Thank you sir - indeed - today is 30 days and going strong.
> Have had a few cravings for a real cig in the past week, but I think that is owing to my lack of a good tobacco e-juice


 
Give in o the craving just once and you never will again  It will make you feel horrible! Well at least thats what happened to me - you can actually feel your body being poisoned and can feel how sick it makes you and how bad it is for you - not to mention the taste my goodness the taste is the worst part!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

I did have that experience early on after vaping and not smoking real cigs for about 2 days. When I tried one, I felt nauseous.

I would prefer not to try one again, even though I am tempted to see just how bad it may be.

Long live Vaping...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

it is honestly the worst thing ever

Vape on and prosper

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaalboy

So all my goodies arrived promptly this morning and like a kid on Christmas morning I tore into the packages with relish.

I have been chain vaping both for the last 2 hours - Let the fun begin

The zmax on the left and the spinner with protank 2 on the right. Only problem with the zmax tank is the smokey glass and you cant easily see the liquid levels. Will soon replace with another protank 2.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> So all my goodies arrived promptly this morning and like a kid on Christmas morning I tore into the packages with relish.
> 
> I have been chain vaping both for the last 2 hours - Let the fun begin
> 
> The zmax on the left and the spinner with protank 2 on the right. Only problem with the zmax tank is the smokey glass and you cant easily see the liquid levels. Will soon replace with another protank 2.
> 
> View attachment 337


Awesome Vaalboy, glad you're enjoying them. Watch out for the nic coma! The Mini Protank looks cool on the Vision Spinner and delivers imho a better taste than big brother.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Kts & ithaka clone

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ET

something like this you say? 
oh my poor throat got hit like a freight train. gotten too used to low nic high vg juice, this one kicked my ass solidly. but it's more the rocket than the juice. took a drag from the protank with the same juice and i was mostly ok. great piece of kit, bit of a hassle to get the coil assembled in there but after some swearing and sitting under a bright light all was done. now to get a proper o-ring for the bottom of the rocket. for once the reviews on fasttech was right, it does leak right out the tin.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

Nice dude

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

denizenx said:


> something like this you say?
> oh my poor throat got hit like a freight train. gotten too used to low nic high vg juice, this one kicked my ass solidly. but it's more the rocket than the juice. took a drag from the protank with the same juice and i was mostly ok. great piece of kit, bit of a hassle to get the coil assembled in there but after some swearing and sitting under a bright light all was done. now to get a proper o-ring for the bottom of the rocket. for once the reviews on fasttech was right, it does leak right out the tin.
> 
> View attachment 417


Sweet. Did you fill it from the top or through the fill hole. When I filled via the fill hole (a pita) it did not leak.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Matthee said:


> Sweet. Did you fill it from the top or through the fill hole. When I filled via the fill hole (a pita) it did not leak.


 
Didn't we send you one of those needle nose caps? Did you try that?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Derick said:


> Didn't we send you one of those needle nose caps? Did you try that?


The plastic ones you sent works like a charm!! The metal one not so much.
It is strange though. My rocket has many faults, but it has never leaked!
I fill from the fill port. The top fill is too complex to do right every time. The problem is that as you screw on the top, you increase the atmospheric pressure inside, and this in turn forces juices into the air chamber. Pressure will always try to equalize, and find the weakest link. In this case, the air chamber.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

Morning vape heathers heavenly army





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick

CraftyZA said:


> The plastic ones you sent works like a charm!! The metal one not so much.


 
You talking about those thin tips on the liquid bottles?

If so, put a comment in your next order to remind me, and we will throw in a few - same goes for anybody else - we have a bunch of those left

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Derick said:


> You talking about those thin tips on the liquid bottles?
> 
> If so, put a comment in your next order to remind me, and we will throw in a few - same goes for anybody else - we have a bunch of those left


Will do! And yeah, those are the ones. The plastic bites into the skirt/rim of the fill port. This needs to be done upside down, so the air will escape via the airhole.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

And I thought I was the only one typing with one hand and a glass of wine in the other. Whoopie. I am normal.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

I know u not suppose tobit I could not contain myself dripping and driving 





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I know u not suppose tobit I could not contain myself dripping and driving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Do not give me straight lines, CVS. With a Reo you can drip and drive!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf

Lol CVS I feel like a junky, im still thinking about the hit on that Reo. The hit, the taste, the cloud, the taste, did I mention the taste 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

The Golf said:


> Lol CVS I feel like a junky, im still thinking about *the hit on that Reo*. The hit, the taste, the cloud, the taste, did I mention the taste
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


What Reo? Does CVS have a Reo he has not shown us?! No, no...that cannot be allowed!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Golf

Oooooops I think I lied lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

The Golf said:


> Oooooops I think I lied lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Lol...well you got the description perfect..."_The hit, the taste, the cloud, the taste, did I mention the taste "._

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Golf

Ok ima stick to reading and not posting. Where id the embarrassed face on the smilies. Please insert here.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

The Golf said:


> Ok ima stick to reading and not posting. Where id the embarrassed face on the smilies. Please insert here.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


No worries, I could have used that smiley many a time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

That was the helios bro lol. wish I owned a reo

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD

I'm in love!
Svoemesto Kayfun Lite on Atmizoo Dingo.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## eviltoy

Ermergerd kerfern

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Riaz

guys, a humble request here from a noob, when u post pics of your mod, please put a description next to it 

so us new guys know what we looking at

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## TylerD

Riaz said:


> guys, a humble request here from a noob, when u post pics of your mod, please put a description next to it
> 
> so us new guys know what we looking at


Done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Zegee

Nemesis mod with kayfun clone 
1.8ohm micro 28g
Cotton wick
Decent vape

sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Great to see the description, you are setting the standard now. That is a cool combination. Wonder how would it vape at lower ohms?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fred1sa

Left: Tvs with Igo L
1.7 ohm micro coil with cotton
Right: Sentinel clone with Kayfun clone
1.1 ohm micro coil with cotton
Vaping Fuzion Nice Melons and flavour is twice as tasty on kayfun clone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eviltoy

Mabru are you als skoonbru

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

eviltoy said:


> Mabru are you als skoonbru
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


You guys must start a dictionary on the language you are using so we ignorami can also understand! Seriously, will give me great pleasure to talk back in that!
BTW, super toys those Fred1sa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy

Brother are you als clean brother (brother in law)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

eviltoy said:


> Brother are you als clean brother (brother in law)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Friend, are you the brother in law of Al (als)?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Lmimp. Yip I think they related. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## eviltoy

Cos I know that tvs mod lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

Als is short for alawhie who is also on the forum

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy

Allawudien actually

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Great, thanks for the help mybrus. Yip, have met Allawudien on the forum - he is the medical student - but not his skoonbru, unless of course that is Fred1sa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy

Lol think theres more than 1 allawudien.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fred1sa

eviltoy said:


> Mabru are you als skoonbru
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Yeah, Big Al's skoonbru, lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

After holding that I want a roller so bad

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Interesting to hear fred, you say the flavour is twice as tasty on the Kayfun clone. I was considering going for the igoL. How do you find it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fred1sa

Silver1 said:


> Interesting to hear fred, you say the flavour is twice as tasty on the Kayfun clone. I was considering going for the igoL. How do you find it?


I love it. I rebuilt it last night to a 1.1 ohms micro.
Haven't drilled out the airhole but get good taste and decent vapour.
It's the one mod that always goes to work with me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Are you referring to the kayfun or the IGO? Which do you prefer and why?


----------



## fred1sa

Silver1 said:


> Are you referring to the kayfun or the IGO? Which do you prefer and why?


Was speaking about the igo-l. I like them both but depends on what you need. A dripper or tank.
If you have only enough cash for one then save and get both.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

*Work Vapes*

*vape 1* Nemesis Mod + rsst0.7 ohm over SS wire rope

*Vape 2* KTS + Trident 1.0hm dual coill cotton wick

Click on the image to view the vid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Thats alot of Vape nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

he he thanks look at my clouds

sorry bored at work and playing around with the webcam

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

go and do what i did this morning. take both and stick it in your mouth and do a double vape  awesome stuff btw

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

I did that with my Protank 2 Maxi and Mini. Ie. vaped them at the same time.
Really cool. Double strength
But not as much intensity as TwistedVapor's kit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Vaping on the coolfire 1 and



protank2 with customicro coil

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy

Looks mooi like a mini SVD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf

guess what I have 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Looks nice bro now where is the clear tip I gave you?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Vaping on the coolfire 1


 
watched a review yesterday....fixed 8.5W, isn't it? No other adjustments.


----------



## The Golf

Gona sort out the tip. Its a little loose. Gona get a slightly thicker o-ring

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Spinner and Evod with 34g nichrome micro coil @ 1.9ish Ω stuffed with cotton but not liking the vanilla with cotton.

Oh and I'm a leftie so nothing in right hand hmmm shouldn't have posted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Is that the iclear 16b


----------



## Gizmo

I clear 30b I mean lol


----------



## RIEFY

Yeah it is iclear30b. And tom yes fixed

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fred1sa

Gazzacpt said:


> Oh and I'm a leftie so nothing in right hand hmmm shouldn't have posted


The thread is what's in your hand right now, not what's in your right hand now. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo

What the 30B like


----------



## The Golf

Love it. The amount of vaper is crazy. Taste wow. Had cappuccino. Washed it trying mixed berry. Took a little time to dial it in but loving it. Throught hit mmmm give me some time. Compared to the iClear 30s. Cant really compare. Its a different experience, kinda on a different level.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## The Golf

Give me tonight ill let you know in the morning, but this thing is crazy

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Here is a review of the iClear 30B. This guy thinks this is the best tank yet by Innokin. Very positive review.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Damn nice looking tank. Will order sumz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Its beautiful. Only thing the black bands eventually fade off

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Cvs u stocking them ? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Golf

Have to say I was super excited after hearing this review. Have to say I love watching all his reviews, very informative

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

I had a couple but these a are one of those that you dont even get to advertise then they all sold

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

No worries have to wait till payday in any case 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Gizmo said:


> Damn nice looking tank. Will order sumz


 
Hey Gizmo

I'll order one when you get one 

Thanks for posting that video @Matthee, its great

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Good day everyone, I am totally new to this chat thing. I have the "twisp" and been using it for 4 months now, and loving it. I have been looking for other devices and liquids, but haven't fount any other devices in stares near me. Would love to experience more.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo

Welcome to the forums @annemarievdh !

Hope you enjoy your stay with us. There is nothing wrong with the Twisp, however, there are lots of upgrade options!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Thank you Gizmo, I hope you guys will help me find a lot more devices and liquids to try. The twisp is a little expensive and I'm a heavy vapor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

It is extremely. Where abouts are you based?


----------



## annemarievdh

I'm in Krugersdorp in the "wes rand"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

We are hosting a "Vape meet" Tomorrow in Fourways you are more than welcome join then you can meet the other forum members and maybe get the help you need?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Thank you Stroodlepuff

I would love to, but we have plans for tomorrow and for the rest of the season. But I will want to go to one as soon as the holiday's are over.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Hi Annemarie! Welcome to the forum! I'm not alone in the West rand! yay!
Hope you enjoy the forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Hi TylerD, and thank you. So far I am enjoying it a lot

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I just realised I didnt even say welcome  How rude of me!!!

Welcome to the forum I hope you find your stay pleasant

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

haha thank you Stroodlepuff, you guys are very nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Vapers in general are nice  Nicest people you will ever meet in fact  haha ok now im just blowing the vaping community horn but serious since we started I have realized that there is a whole world of super friendly people out there and they are collectively known as Vapers!!

TO VAPING!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

hahahaha well i'm still working on getting the smokers i know, who is verry nice by the way to switch to vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

So what juices do you enjoy


----------



## annemarievdh

I love the twisp's "rebel" and "polar mint" flavors. So far i only use twisp flavors, because i don't know where to get others

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

There are lots of retailers on the forum 

www.vapeking.co.za
www.skybluevaping.co.za
http://www.capevapingsupplies.co.za/

To name a few  All much more affordable then twisp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

thank you gizmo, but that's all online, and i have never bought any thing online. will try, i looked around on those sight, the one i looked at now was vapeking, it looks good. but have a lot of things on there i have never seen or herd off. haha i'm stupid with these tings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Gizmo and I are actually the owners of vape king so if you have any questions feel free to ask! You can also pop in to taste the juices beforehand if you would like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

wow ok nice, so you guys have a store somewere?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome Annemarie

Hope you enjoy the forum. There is definitely a lot to learn.

I also started with the Twisp. I still use it daily. But I also have a few other devices. I've tried quite a few other juices. Some good, some bad. Still learning. I've bought all my juices online from South African online stores.

By the way, don't worry about the online thing. Its easy. You just pick what you want and pay on credit card. Or if you prefer, you can do a deposit into their bank account and they ship you the products.

Have a look at the VapeMail thread below:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.250/
and see what is delivered on nearly a daily basis to the vapers on this forum.

So far, I've had about 4 or 5 deliveries. Its really easy.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

It's not a store as we don't have money for that and we try to keep our prices low. We run it from our home but try to make it into a vaping lounge we customers can try the flavours and the different type of tanks before they buy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Thank you very much Silver1,

The deposit thing sounds good, couse i dont have a credit card, had one and closed it again. dont belive in debt.

and im taking a look at the link right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Gizmo that sounds good, i realy love vaping and like with handbags, i see it as a fashion statement hahaha... i want more!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

It is indeed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

well thank you all for your help and your hospitality but my other half needs me. enjoy your evening. will chat again. good night and dream of vaping tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Welcome to the forum Annemarie. If you have the time and feel like it please introduce yourself at this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Thank you Matthee, I did so.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

Iclear30b on mech with kick 9watts






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Iclear30b on mech with kick 9watts



looks like you only vape in the car skelm

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

Lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dean Harrison

I am currently vaping the Kamry K100 mech with the Trident RDA with 4 coils at 0.41 ohms kicked. Its awesome but you struggle to breathe after vaping this set up from all the moisture

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Nice setup there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hi Dean, your pics are not showing on my side


----------



## Silver

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Iclear30b on mech with kick 9watts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Super looking kit CVS. 
How is the IClear 30b vaping? Compared to other equipment?
Do you have stock of it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

Its important to stay hydrated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

just fog 1453 beautifull vape

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keyaam

Rev tank and cool fire


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keyaam

Price on the just fog? Does it come with the square mouthpiece?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Mouthpiece looks very similar to the Twisp mouthpiece

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

silver its the same clearo

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

drip mode today heathers sludge and VermillionRivers honeywood







Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Cape vaping supplies said:


> silver its the same clearo
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Wow, interesting. Is it a standard coil in there too?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

yes standard twisp coil

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

so I finally got one of riptrippers builds right. nano coil at 1.1ohms in protank1 on my coolfire1 this is and excellent vape with lots of flavor and much better throat hit then with a standard 1.8ohm coil






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Lovely CVS - Enjoy 

What wire and wick were you using?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

Is thatthe vertical build u were talking about? Those coolfires are awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

nope its a normal nano coil. I used 30g kanthal with cotton

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Can you explain the difference between a "normal" coil, a "micro" coil and a "nano" coil?
I see these terms being used quite loosely on several forums but don't know what the difference is.
I am assuming its just the size of the diameter you wrap the coil around, with the nano being the smallest?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

yep its the diameter of the coils. the nanos I wrap around a blunt needle syringe tip. my understanding of a micro coils is a small diameter coil with coils wrap tight together where they touch. nano is the same just much smaller diameter. micro coils increase vapor flavor and throat hit if wrapped properly

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

@Silver1, @Matthee 
posted this a while ago.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RIEFY

good chart. my nano seems to be a micro coil according to the chart. its diameter is 1.1mm

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @CapeVapingSupplies and @TylerD, thats great. Not much difference in diameter, wow.

Wonder what the "Gauge" refers to in the table above?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Silver1 said:


> Thanks @CapeVapingSupplies and @TylerD, thats great. Not much difference in diameter, wow.
> 
> Wonder what the "Gauge" refers to in the table above?



I think it is the Gauge of Kanthal used if I am not mistaken?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

_Gauge is a unit like mm and inch.
That will be the size of the coil.

Gauge mm (approx.)
34 is 0.16
32 is 0.20 
30 is 0.25 
28 is 0.32
26 is 0.40
24 is 0.51 
22 is 0.64 
20 is 0.81
18 is 1.02 
16 is 1.29 
14 is 1.62
12 is 2.05 _

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

oh just shows that's not my department lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks, 

Just wondering, the 28 Kanthal that lots of people seem to use - doesnt appear then on that original table of yours Tyler?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Oh sorry - didnt realise - as you said, they're using the unit of Gauge to measure the diameter of the coil.
It has nothing to do with the type of wire used...
Silly me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Silver1 said:


> Thanks @CapeVapingSupplies and @TylerD, thats great. Not much difference in diameter, wow.
> 
> Wonder what the "Gauge" refers to in the table above?


Probably to available syringe needles, used by many to make micro coils. Their thickness are expressed in gauge.
Edit: So a 16 gauge needle will make a micro coil with an inner diameter of 1.291 mm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

dripmode today cubab and serendipity with nimbus 1.3ohm





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Like the pantyhose CVS.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## eviltoy

hahahahha he likes them tight broekies

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RIEFY

you know mos @eviltoy the tighter the better

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Oupa

Saxy pantyhose Sharief!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

bwahahahaha you guys are too funny!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ProDiCaL

Currently smoking a Innoken SVD and a protank 2 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Welcome to the forums Prodical!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ProDiCaL

Thanx been reading quite abit on the forums but decided about 10mins ago that i should actually join up as there have been many questions i had that were answered here just a click or 2 away


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Fantastic stuff  I assume you got your gear from eciggies?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ProDiCaL

No not actually it was actually oupa that indirectly convinced me to get one tho. I bought it from a guy who imported it. Met him in Stellenbosch one day while smoking on my way to class was smoking a EVOD at the time which i got at skyblue 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Welcome @ProDiCaL . Hope you enjoy the forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Very cool.. That's just the start it becomes quite an obsession soon hehe. Start saving money aside now, you will thank me later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ProDiCaL

Hehe yeah ive got a rsst just laying in my drawer compliments of DigitalBerry but i cant seem to understand the dang thing lol. Newbie moments 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Here's a nice vid for the rsst (posted elsewhere in this forum as well I think)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Hi and welcome @@ProDiCaL. Enjoy the forum. Ask away - the only dumb questions are the questions not asked. Also have a RSST in the drawer, wanting to build it with ss rope, but cutting the rope is a mission. Maybe I should not be so lazy and do it with ss mesh.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ProDiCaL

Thanx Derick will look at it again after i get some more mesh and kanthol. Best i just bookmark the vid or download it 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome ProDiCaL. All the best with your vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome to the Family ProDiCaL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa

Honey I shrunk my RBA!

Octopus RBA dripper... nice little toy! 8 strands of silica with standard 32g Kanthal coil. Loaded up with NET (Romeo & Juliet)/Coffee blend. Nice warm Friday evening vape - complementing my cold Hansa Pilser!

Happy Friday everyone...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Super @Oupa. Have a fab weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

nice one oupa

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Oupa said:


> Honey I shrunk my RBA!
> 
> Octopus RBA dripper... nice little toy! 8 strands of silica with standard 32g Kanthal coil. Loaded up with NET (Romeo & Juliet)/Coffee blend. Nice warm Friday evening vape - complementing my cold Hansa Pilser!
> 
> Happy Friday everyone...
> 
> View attachment 653


The smaller the chamber the better. Great setup. How is that coffee - Silver would want to know for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Indeed @Oupa, thanks Matthee. 

Where did you get that juice @Oupa?

Details, details....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa

Oops... maybe I jumped the gun a bit.  NET's coming soon and coffee is my Vapour Mountain flavour concentrate.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Oupa said:


> Oops... maybe I jumped the gun a bit.  NET's coming soon and coffee is my Vapour Mountain flavour concentrate.


NET's like in naturally extracted tobacco? Your own extracts?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa

Matthee said:


> NET's like in naturally extracted tobacco? Your own extracts?



Yup! And yup!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

russian91% x Nemesis .9ohm micro coil grandmas cinnamon danish juice. pure bliss






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Oupa said:


> Yup! And yup!


Wow! And Wow! That is great news, can't wait.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Original Russian or clone?


----------



## RIEFY

yes bro original russian 91% 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

So the ultimate question, how does it compare to the Kayfun?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

RSST at 1.59 ohms with XC-116 ceramic wick on a Vamo 3. Vaping Five Pawn's Bowdens Mate at 13W. An absolutely amazing juice. Will try the juice on the Reo at sub-ohm next.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo

Well that's quite a change, nice to see you using something other then Reo for a change that is it. To these ceramic wicks where did you get them from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

vape is identical build quality is very very good I dont see any faults. airflow control works perfectly

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Matthee said:


> RSST at 1.59 ohms with XC-116 ceramic wick on a Vamo 3. Vaping Five Pawn's Bowdens Mate at 13W. An absolutely amazing juice. Will try the juice on the Reo at sub-ohm next.


nice one mathee can you show us the wick and coil

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Cape vaping supplies said:


> vape is identical build quality is very very good I dont see any faults. airflow control works perfectly
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD




That's awesome to hear, and as far as I recall it is in fact cheaper then the Kayfun Lite.. Nice buy buddy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

thanks gizmo landed its R1200 with a set of spares

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Gizmo said:


> Well that's quite a change, nice to see you using something other then Reo for a change that is it. To these ceramic wicks where did you get them from?


From www.sngvapor.com, but they don't ship to South Africa. So, as an experiment with something light, used MyUS.com. You don't want to now how much that worked out to in the end - could have invested in another Reo. The killer is the Fedex costs on this side. But, they are quite fast. Fortunately the ceramic wick is really very good so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> nice one mathee can you show us the wick and coil
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


See here, CVS: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?...ing-wick-and-coil-setup.246/page-20#post-9043

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

my bad saw it thanks for the link

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Oupa said:


> Yup! And yup!



Oh yes @Oupa, i forgot about the Legends series. 

Can't wait to try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fred1sa

Left: Evic with Vivi Nova vaping Bonzai Blast
Right: Sentinel clone and Kayfun clone vaping Poison Apple
Only started using my VV again after over a month. Flavour too intense to drip or for Rba, needed to mute it a bit.
Long drip tip on kayfun because the vape was to hot, burning my lip and tongue.

Edit: Sorry for sideways pic. Using tapatalk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

fred1sa said:


> Left: Evic with Vivi Nova vaping Bonzai Blast
> Right: Sentinel clone and Kayfun clone vaping Poison Apple
> Only started using my VV again after over a month. Flavour too intense to drip or for Rba, needed to mute it a bit.
> Long drip tip on kayfun because the vape was to hot, burning my lip and tongue.
> 
> Edit: Sorry for sideways pic. Using tapatalk.


Super gear there. Presume the Bonzai Blast is the one that is too intense. What is it and from whom?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fred1sa

Matthee said:


> Super gear there. Presume the Bonzai Blast is the one that is too intense. What is it and from whom?


It's a chai type mix but the clove gets very intense. In the Vivi Nova it is a definite all day vape for me. Btw, juice from fuzion vapor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

fred1sa said:


> It's a chai type mix but the clove gets very intense. In the Vivi Nova it is a definite all day vape for me. Btw, juice from fuzion vapor.


Thanks @fred1sa, have yet to try a juice with clove - another one for my bucket list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

fusion flavors are too hectic for my pallet I loved it in the beginning. However I feel that every cinnamon lover should try there hell frozen over. its the most intense flavor I have evere had and after vaping it you wont taste your other juices for a couple of hours or even upto a day. beware the cinnamon in this hot fireball vape will destroy your plastic tanks. 

today setup how I wanted the russian91 with mtank. vaping ecf juice of the year 2013 h1n1 tobacco





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fred1sa

@Cvs When you selling the russian or kayfun bro?


----------



## RIEFY

never ever lol I need one more to keep as a spare. will save over the next month or 2 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fred1sa

Cape vaping supplies said:


> never ever lol I need one more to keep as a spare. will save over the next month or 2
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Cool, gonna scout the interwebs for one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 1am7h30n3

Aerotank with heat insulated drip tip on SVD, sexy as hell!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Nice background to your photo

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## 1am7h30n3

Haha, yeah just some random forum I was browsing at the time!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 1am7h30n3

RSST on SVD with heat insulated drip tip. Running this bad boy up at 15W.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oupa

Totally Wicked e-lectron-s tank on eVic. Original Joyetech eMode tank rebranded. Airflow control on the tank and it takes a little Joyetech C2 2.4ohm atomizer head. Been vaping it between 8W and 10W the whole day without any dry hits. Quite impressed with the vapour and flavour for a non RBA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

I have seen it. Got a terrible review by obsuardo. I will find the link for you. I personally would never pay that kind of money for non rba setup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa

Got the tank at a very good price to test . Not too fond of the look of the e-lectron-s vv mod/control head.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa

Jip saw his review... PBusardo also like carto tanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

He used to like cartos. Now says there lifespan and a pain in the arse to replace are what puts him off. But yea bud also not really a fan of the electron. Granted I only took a few drags, but from that I decided it was not worth importing at that price. Nice to hear you think its not too bad.. Does it really struggle with stronger VG juices tho?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa

Ja, unfortunately the design of the atomizer prevents you from using thicker juices. Been using 60/40 the whole day and it has been feeding perfectly. Obviously you can't compare it to decent RBA's but it might be a tad better than the Pro Tanks and iClear30's. Still a little expensive like you said though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hey @Oupa, what's the eVic like?


----------



## Oupa

If you are a techno geek en love all the bells and whistles you should like it. Not the best looking device in the world but it does what its suppose to

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY

only problem with evic is if it falls hard enuff bye bye screen

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

and thats why i snapped up the SVD it's got just the right amount of geek factor ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Ok thanks all - those are very valuable comments....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Personally for electronic devices, I prefer the SVD over the evic. I have both. My only gripes with the evic.
There is a half second delay from pressing the button, till the coil starts to fire. this is working on my nerves a bit. The other is when you switch it on, the "OS" takes a little while to boot up. Then finally, when you exit sleep mode, it 1st reads the ohms of your coil, so upon waking up, you have to wait about 4 or 5 seconds before you can vape. Other than that, it is a great device with tons of features.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Ok thanks @Crafty - that delay to firing the coil sounds quite irritating... I wonder why they would have done that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Silver1 said:


> Ok thanks @Crafty - that delay to firing the coil sounds quite irritating... I wonder why they would have done that?


There is only 1 button on the device. You use the button for either entering menu mode, or to fire. So the 1st 500 milliseconds it checks to see if you want to enter the menu, and if not, it fires the coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac

I too have had both the Evic and the SVD, but i must say, i preferred the Evic. The reason was the vape quality, it had a much more 'smooth' power output, resulting in a better quality vape. It doesn't have the PWM (pulse width modulation) that the SVD has, you know, that rattle snake sound you hear coming from your atty. Just goes to show, different strokes for different okes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tornalca

SVD and IGO-L dripper. 1 ohm dual coil. MtBakerVapor Thug Juice

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Tornalca said:


> SVD and IGO-L dripper. 1 ohm dual coil. MtBakerVapor Thug Juice


Wish I could be that organised. Looks great, enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

russian roulette with 15footfalls from AIV






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nooby

Puff puff pass...?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

anytime bro

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

Nooby said:


> Puff puff pass...?





Cape vaping supplies said:


> anytime bro


Glad someone understood that code from Nooby!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nooby

Matthee said:


> Glad someone understood that code from Nooby!



Lmao.. it simply means to vape a couple of times then pass along to me and I return after a couple vapes and so on....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zegee

nice way to end the day cuppa and a drippa

sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Golf

Yep I guess I was the lucky guy. The new owner of The Russian 91% Good starting point I guess LOL. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zegee

The Golf said:


> Yep I guess I was the lucky guy. The new owner of The Russian 91% Good starting point I guess LOL.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


great purchase happy vaping chap

sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

very good starting point! congrats!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

The Golf said:


> Yep I guess I was the lucky guy. The new owner of The Russian 91% Good starting point I guess LOL.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Way to go, enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Very good piece of kit that. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

Congrats Golfie!

Give that man a vodka!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Let us know how it vapes for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf

Ok so its day 2 with my Russian. Firstly id like to say umm WOW! !! I cant believe this thing. Flavour is consistent throughout the tank. Not a single dry hit, TH perfect, love the adjustable air screw. Seems I cannot chain vape like on all my other devices, lol I got a bit tingly last night. I guess thatd a good thing. 3 or 4 hits and I need to put it down. Smooth consistant draw. Love the amount of vaper it produces even though its only a 1.9ohm coil. Maybe its got to do with the ecowool, not sure. 

Oh I forgot to mention FREAKING WOW!!!!!!. This is one crazy device.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Tornalca

The Golf said:


> Ok so its day 2 with my Russian. Firstly id like to say umm WOW! !! I cant believe this thing. Flavour is consistent throughout the tank. Not a single dry hit, TH perfect, love the adjustable air screw. Seems I cannot chain vape like on all my other devices, lol I got a bit tingly last night. I guess thatd a good thing. 3 or 4 hits and I need to put it down. Smooth consistant draw. Love the amount of vaper it produces even though its only a 1.9ohm coil. Maybe its got to do with the ecowool, not sure.
> 
> Oh I forgot to mention FREAKING WOW!!!!!!. This is one crazy device.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



What is your coil setup? Image? Mine is at customs.


----------



## Andre

Tornalca said:


> What is your coil setup? Image? Mine is at customs.


Check this post for image and setup, @Tornalca: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/show-us-your-working-wick-and-coil-setup.246/page-24#post-10370

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## RIEFY

astro mod plus trident in 18350 mode holding me off till the reo lands. thanks @iPWN for the loan unit

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Cape vaping supplies said:


> astro mod plus trident in 18350 mode holding me off till the reo lands. thanks @iPWN for the loan unit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD




Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy

That mod is tiny

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom

wow, stealth vape inc  and....I notice that the pic was not taken in your car

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RIEFY

lol tom will take one in the car later

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom

Cape vaping supplies said:


> lol tom will take one in the car later
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


lol, the skelm stealth vape pics

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Golf

I freaking loved holding it CVS. Umm the Astro that is!! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

this ones foe tom lol





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Wow! that is small!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Golf

Its not always about how big it is but how you use it 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh

@The Golf 

I'll try and remember that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Cape vaping supplies said:


> this ones foe tom lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


yeah...that's CVS old skool, we are watching you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa

Lol... ons smokkel hier innie Kaap!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

Good stuff but I hate the S Steel mouthpieces. Too cold and too heavy. Much better since I changed to plastic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I also prefer a plastic mouthpiece @Johnny2Puffs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Some late night shenanigans




sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> Some late night shenanigans
> View attachment 767
> View attachment 768
> 
> 
> sent from my EviC 2.0


Ah, I like those transparent atomizers....Igo-W?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Yes sir

sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

they should make clear caps for the reo

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> they should make clear caps for the reo
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


That would be so cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca

SVD with Kayfun 3.1. 

It's huge and that's what she said!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Tornalca said:


> SVD with Kayfun 3.1.
> 
> It's huge and that's what she said!


Actually looks quite cool together. And how does she vape...I mean the Kayfun obviously.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

will teach u to sell of ur mods before getting the reo lol


Matthee said:


> Actually looks quite cool together. And how does she vape...I mean the Kayfun obviously.



she sucks really hard 
a warrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrm wet vape

ooo im in heaven lmao

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RIEFY

nice but tooo big.I had a fee svd's and never used them in 18650 I rather walk arround with 2 spare batteries

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tornalca

Matthee said:


> Actually looks quite cool together. And how does she vape...I mean the Kayfun obviously.



First coil build, no dry hits excellent taste. But me thinks I need to get some Ekowool and Kanthal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tornalca

Cape vaping supplies said:


> nice but tooo big.I had a fee svd's and never used them in 18650 I rather walk arround with 2 spare batteries
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



2 x 18350 EFEST IMR on the way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Tornalca said:


> 2 x 18350 EFEST IMR on the way


nice that should make it more comfortable to move around with

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zegee

Cape vaping supplies said:


> nice that should make it more comfortable to move around with
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


that depends what you used to 

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## Zegee

origin mod 



sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zegee

Just for funzies the new all day vape

think ppl will look at me funny



sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Golf

@Zegee is that a SVD with a 18650 and that long drip tip lokl it is about a meter long 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

The Golf said:


> @Zegee is that a SVD with a 18650 and that long drip tip lokl it is about a meter long
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


It is for self defense!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Golf

so its my first sub ohm coil its a bit warm, ok a lot warm 0.6ohms plumes of vapour some Alice in vape Land 15 Foot falls.
Taste is awesome, I think im into the dessert type sweet flavours

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY

its beautiful bro. glad u enjoying 15footfalls

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Golf

Was a little to excited to take pics of the coil sorry  .Promise I will nxt time

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fred1sa

Nemesis with igo-l dripping some gummyblood from Fuzion. Yummy!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zegee

The Golf said:


> @Zegee is that a SVD with a 18650 and that long drip tip lokl it is about a meter long
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


yip

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Awwwwwww yeah!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

nice one stroodle. how you finding the 30b

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

loving it hey  (im bias though im an innokin groupie  ) but I really do like it - tried it on a sid earlier aswell but I must say on this MVP it is fantastic  Vaping Oupa's choc mint in here - tastes just like peppermint crisp  first time I've ever tasted one of his flavours (Thanks @devdev )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

the mvp is a good solid unit and personally think they hit better then the svd. I think its got to do with the chip they used in the mvp. just watch out for the coil with the choc mint its a dark juice

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

yeah have to say I agree  really nice little unit  Yeah I know i will

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Sunday morning car wash. and reo vape session





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Xero

X-Fire VV 1000 mAh / Protank II with Joytech Ice Menthol
My Evic is charging :/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy

Cape vaping supplies said:


> the mvp is a good solid unit and personally think they hit better then the svd. I think its got to do with the chip they used in the mvp. just watch out for the coil with the choc mint its a dark juice
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Newbie question: What's the deal with dark juice? Does it build up on the coil quicker than non-dark juice?


----------



## Andre

Xero said:


> X-Fire VV 1000 mAh / Protank II with Joytech Ice Menthol
> My Evic is charging :/


Pic or it did not happen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xero

Edited

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam

Good old Nemmi and Kayfun 3.1, with a muffler drip tip. All clones btw

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Xero said:


> Edited


Thanks Xero. HRH loves that wooden X/E-Fire with Mini Protank. Here is her setup:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Smokyg

Matthee said:


> Thanks Xero. HRH loves that wooden X/E-Fire with Mini Protank. Here is her setup:


Very nice!! Such a big box for such a small clearomizer...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Space_Cowboy

What's the deal with dark juice? Does it build up on the coil quicker than non-dark juice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

SunRam said:


> muffler drip tip



need! I guess the opening is quite big?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Space_Cowboy said:


> What's the deal with dark juice? Does it build up on the coil quicker than non-dark juice?


Normally, yes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SunRam

Tom said:


> need! I guess the opening is quite big?



Yes @Tom, the opening is as wide as the drip tip itself, minus 1mm or so, for the thickness of the walls of the dt. Loving it, I ordered 2 more in delrin white and black!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaalboy

I think I have found my vaping nirvana - time will tell. Blasted 2 tanks through it this arvie and only one word comes to mind "bliss"

Innokin iclear 30b on my zmax. Looks stunning too!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Smokyg

vaalboy said:


> View attachment 1092
> I think I have found my vaping nirvana - time will tell. Blasted 2 tanks through it this arvie and only one word comes to mind "bliss"
> 
> Innokin iclear 30b on my zmax. Looks stunning too!


Very nice! Enjoying that 30B?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Smokyg said:


> Very nice! Enjoying that 30B?



So far, I'm extremely impressed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg

vaalboy said:


> So far, I'm extremely impressed.


Excellent !  Im enjoying mine just as much! Awesome tank! Well worth the money!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

and what juice dude /// ?


----------



## vaalboy

Smokyg said:


> Excellent !  Im enjoying mine just as much! Awesome tank! Well worth the money!



That is good news, I'm dying to see how long the coils will last as they not cheap at R65 a pop.

Anyone else using the 30B's? I suspect this clearo is a winner for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Space_Cowboy said:


> Newbie question: What's the deal with dark juice? Does it build up on the coil quicker than non-dark juice?


Oh yes! Using joyetech's ry4 or tobacco juices i get about 4 tanks from a coil.
My marula juice can run multiple weeks on a coil. It is as clear as water.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

vaalboy said:


> That is good news, I'm dying to see how long the coils will last as they not cheap at R65 a pop.
> 
> Anyone else using the 30B's? I suspect this clearo is a winner for sure.



If you look after and clean it often it should last a while I've got a iClear 16 coil still that came with the tank. Still working for its new owner 2 month later. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Golf

mmm my coils on 30B dont last that long either, prob around 2 or so weeks, but use other tanks in between. i wash and dry burn every 4 or 5 days. I get kind of a burnt taste after 2weeks. iv read somewhere that the juice sometimes does not wick properly and air pockets form so tilting it sideways does help sometimes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

The Golf said:


> mmm my coils on 30B dont last that long either, prob around 2 or so weeks, but use other tanks in between. i wash and dry burn every 4 or 5 days. I get kind of a burnt taste after 2weeks. iv read somewhere that the juice sometimes does not wick properly and air pockets form so tilting it sideways does help sometimes.



On the 16's its pretty easy to thread new silica through the coils. Well maybe a bit fiddly but can be done don't have a 30 so cant try.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Gazzacpt said:


> If you look after and clean it often it should last a while I've got a iClear 16 coil still that came with the tank. Still working for its new owner 2 month later.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



Thanks - the 30B coils are the dual bottom coils - as far as I've read on the web, they are almost impossible to rebuild so it looks like they will join their kanger cousins for a vodka bath soon

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vaalboy

The Golf said:


> i wash and dry burn every 4 or 5 days.



I assume you dry burn the coil as is? i.e. with the wicks in place?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg

vaalboy said:


> I assume you dry burn the coil as is? i.e. with the wicks in place?


Here is a guy rhat rebuilds the coil head, nothing is impossible if you use force

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vaalboy

Smokyg said:


> Here is a guy rhat rebuilds the coil head, nothing is impossible if you use force



I saw that earlier but think I'll rather pay the 65 smackers before even attempting something like that. I have two left thumbs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg

vaalboy said:


> I saw that earlier but think I'll rather pay the 65 smackers before even attempting something like that. I have two left thumbs.


Lol, ship your old coils to me, I'll refurbish them! Haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ProDiCaL

Going small with my 350mah ego and iclear 16 smokes like a charm 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

ProDiCaL said:


> Going small with my 350mah ego and iclear 16 smokes like a charm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



That 16 is going to drain a little 350 in no time. I bet you won't get half a tank out of it. Interested to see how long it does last let us know.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

If I may, could ask if it would be possible to hold a workshop as to how to rebuild a coil and how to build different types of coils etc, sellers could be available to sell the materials (and possibly tools) required to do the job.

Just an idea

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Riaz

@BhavZ i am in no way an experienced vaper/ coil builder, but trust me after you try it yourself you'll see how easy it is.

at first i was also very nervous but then just jumped in an started building. its alot easier and more fun than you think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

BhavZ said:


> If I may, could ask if it would be possible to hold a workshop as to how to rebuild a coil and how to build different types of coils etc, sellers could be available to sell the materials (and possibly tools) required to do the job.
> 
> Just an idea


Add your idea to the Cape Vapemeet thread (http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/cape-vapers.760/) and be sure to be there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

ProDiCaL said:


> Going small with my 350mah ego and iclear 16 smokes like a charm



Post a pic so I can see how small and compact it is?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg

vaalboy said:


> Post a pic so I can see how small and compact it is?


The 350's are freaken tiny, almost as long as the iclear 16 itself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

trying out the aspire nautilus tank. the best non rba standard tank I have used so far






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TylerD

Cape vaping supplies said:


> trying out the aspire nautilus tank. the best non rba standard tank I have used so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


It does look nice on a mech. Cool stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ProDiCaL

Gazzacpt said:


> That 16 is going to drain a little 350 in no time. I bet you won't get half a tank out of it. Interested to see how long it does last let us know.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



It actually lasts quite long surprisingly probably just a good build of the battery has not died yet since this morning. It lasted a full tank so far today. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

ProDiCaL said:


> It actually lasts quite long surprisingly probably just a good build of the battery has not died yet since this morning. It lasted a full tank so far today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Did not expect that. My 650mah did 1 and a bit tanks with a 16 at 4v.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ProDiCaL

Here is my device



Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz

innokin SVD with russian 91% and my oh my is it goooooooooooooooood!!!

loving it, set up with a 1.8ohm coil, liqua mints, rocking at 9.5W

im in heaven

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RIEFY

the size of the mini is freaking awesome





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## The Golf

Thats the first time I see a mini in someones hand. Elton LIKES This

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hyphen

Kanger Protank Mini 2 , 1000mah variable voltage bat , Hangsen Cola .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Protank 2 Mini, iTaste 800 mah VW batt, Vapour Mountain Litchi 18mg. 

Keeping me going and all doing a great job!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Other Hand : Protank 2 (Mega), Vision Spinner 1300 mah VV batt, Vapour Mountain Peach Rooibos 12mg

Evening Bliss

(Dripper is sleeping at the moment)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Keyaam

Mvp and aspire filled with vm A. Only those at the meet will no what A is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

iTaste MVP with Kanger Pro Tank Mini 2 filled with Vapour Mountain Passion Peach... this is utopia for me...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

too much new gear....I am confused what's what
the Kayfun has right now....VM4
the Helios has "Double Apple"...which is shisha apple flavored (very nice btw)
and the Nemesis had that horrible Pipe Sauce, have to change cotton actually, and go on with testing more juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

@Tom = kid in a candy store.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom

Gazzacpt said:


> @Tom = kid in a candy store.


it actually describes it well 

just loaded the Nemmy with Mountain Oak Vapor's Heavenly 7, Coconut and chocolate....this is nice from the start. more feedback later. it is right now the best, cold winter night and a nice vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

iKeyaam said:


> Mvp and aspire filled with vm A. Only those at the meet will no what A is


Think we must start I thread with our impressions to help @Oupa with his testing - could only be to our advantage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

my reo needs a bath after all the fondling that happened yesterday. so today I am using the nautilus plus mvpv2 and this is a killer combo. loving this tank





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

The mvp and nautilus is outstanding. Glad i bought it yesterday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

is it weird i love my protank so much?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

What mod is that @denizenx ? That looks like a lekker compact setup?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

fasttech bagua clone, 18350 size. works very well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Meneer King

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keyaam

Nautilus and mvp v2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

iTaste MVP with Kanger ProTank 2 Mini with VM Choc Mint because my topQ Menthol has run out!




I absolutely love this combination of hardware... I just have to carry a 30ml bottle of juice with me or three spare PT2 Mini's full of juice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

iKeyaam said:


> Nautilus and mvp v2



Hopefully my Nautilus is on it's way!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> Hopefully my Nautilus is on it's way!



Yes this very second an email arrived saying my Nautilus will be with me before the weekend! Whoooo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Keyaam

U won't be disappointed. I'm thinking of ordering another one for my black MVP.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

iKeyaam said:


> U won't be disappointed. I'm thinking of ordering another one for my black MVP.



I was kinda hoping I would be disappointed with it because I have 4 PT2's now and would hate to have to retire them... not to mention the eight million PT2 spare coils I have! 

Oh well I could always have a Vape sale!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Tornalca

Rob Fisher said:


> I was kinda hoping I would be disappointed with it because I have 4 PT2's now and would hate to have to retire them... not to mention the eight million PT2 spare coils I have!
> 
> Oh well I could always have a Vape sale!



Don't over order this industry changes daily. Tomorrow there will be a nautilus 2. That's my only advice, I did the same thing in the beginning. Give yourself a moment to enjoy what you have! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tornalca said:


> Don't over order this industry changes daily. Tomorrow there will be a nautilus 2. That's my only advice, I did the same thing in the beginning. Give yourself a moment to enjoy what you have!



That is EXACTLY what I'm doing! I will stop tomorrow... last hardware order for some time! But you know this game and I guess you have been there and got the t-shirt I'm still looking for!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Golf

Iv decided that im not buying anything for at least 1 month. And enjoy what I have. The Russian and my Reo. I need to curb myself in some way 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tornalca

Rob Fisher said:


> That is EXACTLY what I'm doing! I will stop tomorrow... last hardware order for some time! But you know this game and I guess you have been there and got the t-shirt I'm still looking for!



Then we need that vape kit so we can buy some shirts. I spent a lot of money in the beginning but it's OK if you miss the Protank 4 and get the Protank 5 the next day. We all love the new stuff but at the end of the day if you are happy vaping with what you have then there is no need. I love my kayfun and have one on the way. By the time it gets here there will be a new kid on the block. 

This is the wife speaking, lol. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo

forgot about the protank 6 launch in April

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

The Golf said:


> Iv decided that im not buying anything for at least 1 month. And enjoy what I have. The Russian and my Reo. I need to curb myself in some way
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Me too!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

I won't be buying for a long time I am quite content with my reo. I tried using something else in between but that went to the classies. I only own a reo thats all

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Lee_T

My Nexus 5.



Lee


Edit: I'm waiting for my Poldiac Clone in the mail, it will get here any day now..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

King Mod 18350 mode + Kayfun Lite plus (filled to the top with lekka Gambit )

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Tom said:


> View attachment 1496
> 
> 
> King Mod 18350 mode + Kayfun Lite plus (filled to the top with lekka Gambit )



I love the king. Lol the looks I get when I got it in 650 mode are priceless.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

yeah, it's a heavyweight champion. Much bigger then the Nemesis.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keyaam

Kts and rev tank in 18350 mode


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Enjoying my iClear 16, eGo-C Twist and some 5pawn grandmaster 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rowan Francis

Kracken on Magneto , Kayfun on SVD ..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm like a kid in a candy store right now... I have a Nautilus on SVD with VM Menthol Ice in one hand and a PT2 Mini on a MVP with VM Candyfloss in the other hand and am taking turns with each hand!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vaalboy

Post a pic of what the nautilus looks like on the MVP Rob?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

vaalboy said:


> Post a pic of what the nautilus looks like on the MVP Rob?



Here we go!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Here we go!
> View attachment 1507



EMPTY!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

This thing only drinks juice..... Thats the 3rd tank today 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gazzacpt said:


> This thing only drinks juice..... Thats the 3rd tank today



The Nautilus tank last me two full days... I'm in heaven.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I won't be buying for a long time I am quite content with my reo. I tried using something else in between but that went to the classies. I only own a reo thats all
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



CVS, that's an impressive statement, especially coming from you! For the newer members to fully appreciate how amazing this statement is, CVS has tried everything and since I joined this forum I think I have seen more devices in his hand than anyone else. He always has multiple high end devices. 

We just need a photo of the REO next to the gear shift of your car  I dont recall one of those yet?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zegee

prompted by @Matthee & @ gazzacpt rebuilt aqua 
1 ohm dual and she is vaping like a champ



sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lee_T

A couple US vapers donated this Poldiac clone and Kanger PT3. It's my first mod and i dig it.



Lee

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ

Lee_T said:


> A couple US vapers donated this Poldiac clone and Kanger PT3. It's my first mod and i dig it.
> 
> 
> 
> Lee



Love the pic in the background.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lee_T

BhavZ said:


> Love the pic in the background.


My lovely astrophysicist girlfriend gifted that to me for Christmas. It's my favorite.



Lee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowan Francis

I am vaping each of these at the moment . And the extra SVD was here for repairs . Now ready to go back to it's owner !!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> prompted by @Matthee & @ gazzacpt rebuilt aqua
> 1 ohm dual and she is vaping like a champ
> View attachment 1533
> 
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


w
Where do you guys get the clear tanks from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Matthee said:


> w
> Where do you guys get the clear tanks from?


The Aqua was gifted to me by one of my vaping buddies and fellow formulite with the clear and metal tank. I thought it came with with both.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> The Aqua was gifted to me by one of my vaping buddies and fellow formulite with the clear and metal tank. I thought it came with with both.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Nice buddy that. Please ask him/her where he/she got that from. Mine only has the metal tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Matthee said:


> Nice buddy that. Please ask him/her where he/she got that from. Mine only has the metal tank.


Ja I'm blown away by the folks on this forum, kind and friendly bunch.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Zegee

Matthee said:


> Nice buddy that. Please ask him/her where he/she got that from. Mine only has the metal tank.


hey bud 

these were ordered from aqua mist online they are good however there are a few alternatives available and also please stay away from stronger tank crackers as they will definitely kill the tank

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinhardt

My brand new Itaste svd with my brand new KayFun! Vaping some Vanilla Caramel! Nom nom nom!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BhavZ

Quick question, for the SVD how are the Cytac 18650 batteries?


----------



## RIEFY

Reinhardt said:


> View attachment 1549
> View attachment 1549
> 
> 
> My brand new Itaste svd with my brand new KayFun! Vaping some Vanilla Caramel! Nom nom nom!


bro please tell me you scrubbed it before use?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinhardt

BhavZ said:


> Quick question, for the SVD how are the Cytac 18650 batteries?


Not to sure bud. But this is the Battery I have at the moment and it works 100%, it's a a tad on the big side but I don't care. Lasts 2 days easy with everyone Vaping on it in my travels.






LI-ION 18650 RECHARGEABLE BATTERY 3.7V 2200MAH
R120.00

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinhardt

Cape vaping supplies said:


> bro please tell me you scrubbed it before use?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Did what before use?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

cleaned the kayfun

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Reinhardt said:


> Not to sure bud. But this is the Battery I have at the moment and it works 100%, it's a a tad on the big side but I don't care. Lasts 2 days easy with everyone Vaping on it in my travels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LI-ION 18650 RECHARGEABLE BATTERY 3.7V 2200MAH
> R120.00


Thanks man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinhardt

Cape vaping supplies said:


> cleaned the kayfun
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Nope. Did not clean it. Lol. I guess the machine oil is helping to create more Vapor. Hehehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinhardt

BhavZ said:


> Thanks man


Sweet dude. No problem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

shit bro lol. if I knew u were gona setup at work I would have cleaned it before sending

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinhardt

Cape vaping supplies said:


> shit bro lol. if I knew u were gona setup at work I would have cleaned it before sending
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Hahaha. Not to worry Man. What is the worse that can happen?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

your eye can pop out lol. only kidding

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reinhardt

Cape vaping supplies said:


> your eye can pop out lol. only kidding
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Hahaha! I'll post a pic when that happens as a don't try this at home! LOL! Like the don't put menthol e-juice in the microwave.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> hey bud
> 
> these were ordered from aqua mist online they are good however there are a few alternatives available and also please stay away from stronger tank crackers as they will definitely kill the tank
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


Thanks, do you maybe have the web site details. Cannot find it via Google.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zegee

My humbles apologies I was being a chop here is address
http://www.ultravaping.com/mobile/default.aspx 
it's ultramist not aqua mist

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keyaam

Not in my hand but im really bored


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

This is what is in each of my hands right now... the SVD/Nautilus has VM Menthol Ice and the MVP/Nautilus has VM Pineapple! I'm in heaven!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BhavZ

Rob Fisher said:


> This is what is in each of my hands right now... the SVD/Nautilus has VM Menthol Ice and the MVP/Nautilus has VM Pineapple! I'm in heaven!
> 
> View attachment 1565



We needs a full review and comparison please..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BhavZ said:


> We needs a full review and comparison please..



It will be a short post but will do it now...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

BhavZ said:


> We needs a full review and comparison please..



Done. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/svd-vs-mvp.1068/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BhavZ

Thanks Rob, was a great read and very insightful

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Rocking it old skool





Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinhardt

Gazzacpt said:


> Rocking it old skool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


What ever keeps you of the stinkies

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## CraftyZA

Gazzacpt said:


> Rocking it old skool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


As long as it is not old school, as in work with a lighter, old school

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

CraftyZA said:


> As long as it is not old school, as in work with a lighter, old school



I won't go back to something that works with a lighter. All I do now is push a button much more convenient

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 1am7h30n3

Mini Protank 3 on a 1000mah EVOD USB battery. Awesome.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

1am7h30n3 said:


> Mini Protank 3 on a 1000mah EVOD USB battery. Awesome.
> 
> View attachment 2184


That does look good, me likes. Does it take the same coils as the previous mini?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

1 x reo grand
filled with 6ml vm4
and a poped coil
i have to wait till i get home to rebuild

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> 2 x fully charged 18650's
> 1 x reo grand
> filled with 6ml vm4
> and a poped coil
> i have to wait till i get home to rebuild


Ask Gizmo to sms you one with his G12.......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## 1am7h30n3

@Matthee, no it uses the new dual coils from PT3/Aerotank etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

Does it wick juices better than the pt2 mini


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 1am7h30n3

@iKeyaam I haven't tried mini PT2, but it seems to wick better than PT2 fullsize, I haven't had a dry hit yet, even pretty much chain vaping it at times.

Actually kinda looks almost like a mini Aerotank doesn't it? with the flat top and all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Omega on the Raivapes with VM Menthol Ice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Tinkerbell with topq energy drink 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

tinkerbell looks so cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

1ohm with tuscan coco







Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean

Lavatube with pro2 tank. 2.9ohm, 4.2volt

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean

this is my own rap cause of the chrome going off. Bought a piece of carbon look sticker from my local motor racing shop. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

Looks wicked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Jean said:


> View attachment 2212
> this is my own rap cause of the chrome going off. Bought a piece of carbon look sticker from my local motor racing shop.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Those Lavatubes are tough stuff. See they are now on Fasttech.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean

@johacnt thanks, 1000x200 cost R20! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hein510

Modified Unitank with custom 1.5Ohm coil on KTS in 18490 mode vaping some zero TopQ Chewing gum!


Going zero at night the last couple of days! Nic keeps me awake!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lee_T

mvp1
Smok octopus
100vg Phat Chai



Lee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely compact device Hein!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510

This morning rocking my SVD in 18650 mode with the Kayfun with LekkaVapors Choc Mint and TopQ Chewing gum mix!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

I'm sitting here with an SVD and aero tank at 10.5 watts vaping Heather's Heavenly Cin City... Clouds of Vape!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

My two minis. Reo Mini with Igo-S and Dingo with Russian 91%

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> My two minis. Reo Mini with Igo-S and Dingo with Russian 91%



Now that is a sweet looking REO... Love the silver!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> Now that is a sweet looking REO... Love the silver!



Where did you buy the Dingo from @Matthee?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

*IGO-L on SVD*, 1.3 ohm coil, 12.5 Watts
Heathers Heavenly Vapes - Huntsman (thanks @Matthee)
Checking out what Matthee has in his hand on the forum
- bliss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Now that is a sweet looking REO... Love the silver!


Thx. Absolutely love the raw tumbled aluminium. Have a Grand and a Mini in that. Nothing to scuff or scrape. If I had to buy another Reo it would also be raw tumbled.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Where did you buy the Dingo from @Matthee?


Courtesy of our classifieds and @TylerD. Sweet little thing. Takes 18350 batteries.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> *IGO-L on SVD*, 1.3 ohm coil, 12.5 Watts
> Heathers Heavenly Vapes - Huntsman (thanks @Matthee)
> Checking out what Matthee has in his hand on the forum
> - bliss
> 
> View attachment 2290


I just never tire of Huntsman. Always have it on tap. Like VM menthol for you know who. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

My Favourite is the Heavenly also I'm partial to the Legend and waffles

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Zeki Hilmi said:


> My Favourite is the Heavenly also I'm partial to the Legend and waffles


Many like Heavenly, but too sweet for me and Legend a bit perfumy (as @Silver described it). Have not tried waffles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Waffles with blackberry and cream... Love it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Got my brother sending this over from the UK for me http://www.thealchemistscupboard.co.uk/product/walnut tobacco

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

well its not in my hand but this was todays vape. aerotank x vtr with custom 1.6 ohm microcoil





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Nice CVS... You coming to our next Vape Meet dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee_T

Lee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Nice certificate @Cape vaping supplies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Bored at work waiting for engineers 



Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

thekeeperza said:


> Bored at work waiting for engineers
> View attachment 2297
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


I know the feeling!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

PITA! Engineers are a draftsman's crutch

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ProDiCaL

Matthee said:


> My two minis. Reo Mini with Igo-S and Dingo with Russian 91%


Wow that Russian looks Beast on the Dingo

Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

I should have picked up that dingo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

ProDiCaL said:


> Wow that Russian looks Beast on the Dingo
> 
> Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk


Love that combo. And they are both very solid stainless steel. Could not believe how thick the walls of the Dingo are. And much prefer the side button.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Silver said:


> Nice certificate @Cape vaping supplies


thanks @Silver

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Silver said:


> Nice certificate @Cape vaping supplies


thanks @Silver

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

todays setup russian x astro1.7 ohm filled with dark horse





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today there is a lot in my paws...

From the left... 
TS3 with VM Candyfloss
Clone mPT2 with VM Orange
Aerotank with Litchi and Menthol Ice
iClear X.1 with VM Strawberry
Nautilus with VM Menthol Ice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dr Evil

This is in my hands, game n vape on !!!






Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Actually this thread should be called "What's in your left hand" because the rat is normally in my right hand and my Vaping device in my left!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Love this Aqua and origin combo in 18350 Mode. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Matthee said:


> Love that combo. And they are both very solid stainless steel. Could not believe how thick the walls of the Dingo are. And much prefer the side button.



Do you prefer the Dingo to the Smoktech Magneto @Matthee?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Do you prefer the Dingo to the Smoktech Magneto @Matthee?


Not comparable. The Dingo only takes a 18350 little battery, so is not good for sub-ohm. But great for size.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## crack2483

crack2483 said:


> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk




Now it's my head. @Oupa where's that groen ambulance?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Ithaka on the RaiVapes. Loaded with Lekka Vapors Cinn of a peach

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD

thekeeperza said:


> Ithaka on the RaiVapes. Loaded with Lekka Vapors Cinn of a peach
> View attachment 2348


That looks awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Enjoying the dim lights and my moody vape


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alternate SVD Peach/Polar Mint and SID Menthol Ice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

a little earlier today





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Cape vaping supplies said:


> a little earlier today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Stuff the pv! Gimme whats in that platter!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gorfrepus

Lol the title of this thread made me lmfao!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

gorfrepus said:


> Lol the title of this thread made me lmfao!



Earlier on it was pieces of Peri Peri Chicken and now it's an SVD with Nautilus that has Peach 2 Rooibos Juice in it!


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Just had the boys round for our Vape meet and went thru so many juices, Mods, drippers and more so can't remember whether I'm coming or going with nicotine overdose


----------



## ET

black beauty, aka vamo in 18350 mode with new tank and black drip tip

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Nice!!!


----------



## johan

That's one hell-of-a BLACK BEAUTY @denizenx ! I like


----------



## Gizmo

Did you spray it black?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reinhardt

So shiny!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt

What mod is on the far right Reinhardt?


----------



## Gizmo

I will vape that pen It looks badass

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Reinhardt

Reinvanhardt said:


> What mod is on the far right Reinhardt?


It is @Smokyg nemisis with a Igo-L dripper.


----------



## Reinhardt

Gizmo said:


> I will vape that pen It looks badass
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


That is my bling man


----------



## BillW

1000mah with Vape mob new atty, forgot what it's called with double RY4 mixed by @gazza


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BhavZ

BillW said:


> 1000mah with Vape mob new atty, forgot what it's called with double RY4 mixed by @gazza
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Titan tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

Gizmo said:


> Did you spray it black?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



nope, out of the box black. black vamo, black big protank clone. got tired of seeing some shade of silver whenever i vaped so went with a proper metal look, aka black


----------



## Silver

Lovely looking device @denizenx !


----------



## ProDiCaL

My trusty SVD in 18350 mode with the Russian 91% clone

Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ET

nemmy in 18350 mode with dripper on top. so tiny and cute

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Trident on Nemesis.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

oooh shiny


----------



## thekeeperza

Kraken on the Sentinel M16



Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

thekeeperza said:


> Kraken on the Sentinel M16



That Kraken set up looks awesome... but the whole SS Rope, Mesh etc sounds like a major exercise?

Erica the REO Grand with normal juice in my paw tonight and most of the weekend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Rob Fisher said:


> That Kraken set up looks awesome... but the whole SS Rope, Mesh etc sounds like a major exercise?
> 
> Erica the REO Grand with normal juice in my paw tonight and most of the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 4690



Gorgeous Rob!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Fines for both of you. They in your left hand 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## thekeeperza

Rob Fisher said:


> That Kraken set up looks awesome... but the whole SS Rope, Mesh etc sounds like a major exercise?
> 
> Erica the REO Grand with normal juice in my paw tonight and most of the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 4690


It is a major PITA. Plenty torching and then pulsing and tweaking the coil to get rid of the hotspots.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

thekeeperza said:


> It is a major PITA. Plenty torching and then pulsing and tweaking the coil to get rid of the hotspots.



Thanks @thekeeperza that's what I thought... I was so tempted to get a Steam Turbine but then I started doing some research and the setup look way above my pay grade!


----------



## thekeeperza

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @thekeeperza that's what I thought... I was so tempted to get a Steam Turbine but then I started doing some research and the setup look way above my pay grade!


There are utube videos that show how to use normal cotton wick on genesis attys but I have tried and failed miserably. Maybe I didn't persever enough. I will try again in due course though. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Die Kriek

Man that thing looks so purdy @thekeeperza! But like Oom Rob said, too much hassle for my taste


----------



## Tornalca

Magneto with Kayfun 3.1 and custom tank section. 







Sent from Galaxy S5 LTE using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kiera ready for a day out in Knysna. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darth_V@PER

My MVP 2, Kanger Aerotank with (VK) Wacky Wicks. I can still get the taste of Kings cream (VK) undertones, worried I rinse the Tank & Coils in vodka, been through a few coils already (T

otal Bad luck). Enjoying the Vape 

Here's the picture;

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spyker

MVP sporting a Nautilus filled with a VK4 mix! Yummy!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

Reo grand with Rm2 filled with my new ADV. Diy 80vg20pg 12mg unflavoured jooose. this stuff is goood!





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz

looks really good sharief

on a side note, unflavored juice is pg, vg and nic?


----------



## RIEFY

Riaz said:


> looks really good sharief
> 
> on a side note, unflavored juice is pg, vg and nic?


shot bro. yes that's the 3 ingredients

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Reo grand with Rm2 filled with my new ADV. Diy 80vg20pg 12mg unflavoured jooose. this stuff is goood!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


See many ECF Reonauts do the unflavoured. They say it tastes like a light Marlborough cig, if I remember correctly. And easy on the pocket and wick.


----------



## RIEFY

Matthee said:


> See many ECF Reonauts do the unflavoured. They say it tastes like a light Marlborough cig, if I remember correctly. And easy on the pocket and wick.


its growing on me with each toot im liking it more and more. nice and creamy at 20pg80vg. I have found that my juices does not taste the same in a reo compared to the evod. heavenly t in an evod is the best and no other tank gives that same taste off that the evod does. but I guess its just personal preference

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tom

thekeeperza said:


> It is a major PITA. Plenty torching and then pulsing and tweaking the coil to get rid of the hotspots.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


I am considering another tank system atm. Got the kayfun and aqua. Both are great, although thr aqua is more of a dripper with tank due to the need of refilling often.
So, the Kraken is out of the equasion because it has to be a tank that can be coiled "normal". 2 options: Squape or Flash-E-Vapor (FeV). The FeV V3 will be released end of the month and I have a chance to get hold of at release. Advantage is that it's another german made mod with a good service behind it if something goes wrong. I spoke to someone yesterday who has the V2 and the Kayfun.... and he prefers the V2. Both are equally easy to set up. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> I am considering another tank system atm. Got the kayfun and aqua. Both are great, although thr aqua is more of a dripper with tank due to the need of refilling often.
> So, the Kraken is out of the equasion because it has to be a tank that can be coiled "normal". 2 options: Squape or Flash-E-Vapor (FeV). The FeV V3 will be released end of the month and I have a chance to get hold of at release. Advantage is that it's another german made mod with a good service behind it if something goes wrong. I spoke to someone yesterday who has the V2 and the Kayfun.... and he prefers the V2. Both are equally easy to set up.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


The Squape (Swiss made) is a very easy setup and fill, but have not used it frequently enough to give a verdict on the vape, initial impression very good. The Fogger V4 is also very highly rated.


----------



## BillW

Nemmi and kayfun 3.1 
With some delicious heathers waffles






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris

Ice cream spoon 





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Jase

Going to get owned in some bf4 me thinks.. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jean

Right hand a Kayfun Light Plus on a vMecha. Vaping berry, litchi and menthol from Vapour Mountain. Left hand a double brandy and coke.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY

Jean said:


> View attachment 5170
> Right hand a Kayfun Light Plus on a vMecha. Vaping berry, litchi and menthol from Vapour Mountain. Left hand a double brandy and coke.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


there is a reo lurking in the background?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ET

Cape vaping supplies said:


> there is a reo lurking in the background?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



obviously reo's can't handle their brandy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oupa

Lol... well spotted @Cape vaping supplies ! That Reo had one brandy and coke too many!


----------



## Silver

Today was a big day for me
First day out with the Silver REO Mini
What a pleasure

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

@Silver, it suits you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ

Looking good man!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

Silver said:


> Today was a big day for me
> First day out with the Silver REO Mini
> What a pleasure
> 
> View attachment 5219


im loving it silver she looks good!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Today was a big day for me
> First day out with the Silver REO Mini
> What a pleasure
> 
> View attachment 5219


Careful not to do a Silver with that Silver, @Silver . You will probably have to look at lower nic with the Reos with the improved contacts. I have had to move down from 24 to 18.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

whats in my hand right now? Med Lemon, Halls, a biiiig bottle of Fizzy orange flu medicine stuff and my Kayfun/magneto (Customer twisted my arm for my nemi) with Cherry menthol inside... I refuse to be sick for the Vape Meet

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gazzacpt

This filled with custards last stand 







Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BhavZ

Gazzacpt said:


> This filled with custards last stand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


I love the colour scheme you got going there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

BhavZ said:


> I love the colour scheme you got going there


Thanks man it was complete fluke lol but yeah I dig it to.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Matthee said:


> Careful not to do a Silver with that Silver, @Silver . You will probably have to look at lower nic with the Reos with the improved contacts. I have had to move down from 24 to 18.



LOL, thanks @Matthee
Indeed, I am vaping VM Choc Mint 18mg in it - packs a really solid punch - I have to go easy - not for chain vaping.
But the flavour is just sooooo goood!

Don't know how you managed 24mg on a low ohm coil for repetitive vaping!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks all for the comments and feedback

Sorry for the very large picture - I did it from my iPhone - directly on the website (not tapatalk)
Was so excited that I just had to take the pic and post it.


----------



## dragontw

A Kayfun Lite + on a iTaste SVD filled with some VM Banana Cream. Nom Nom!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Electronic pipe + black cigar 12mg for chain vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Electronic pipe + black cigar 12mg for chain vaping


Must get some of that black cigar you peeps are talking about.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Kayfun+Brass nemi with VK Kings Cream


----------



## BhavZ

right hand: SVD + mPT3 (custom coil) with Legends Monroe
left hand: Neme + IGO-L with LekkaVapors Elvis' Breakfast

PS. I typed this message with my nose

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Tristan

Good nose job @ Bhavz 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee

So this is what is keeping me going, it's pretty much always in my hands unless I'm using them for something else. The juice in there is a mix of the last drops in all the old bottles I could find.... really hope a courier makes it to me today. 


??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

BumbleBee said:


> So this is what is keeping me going, it's pretty much always in my hands unless I'm using them for something else. The juice in there is a mix of the last drops in all the old bottles I could find.... really hope a courier makes it to me today.
> 
> View attachment 5238
> ??


If you run out I can help you out with some VM Peach2 Rooibos. All I have with me at the moment

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

@BumbleBee, take small puffs far apart. Good luck, and hope the courier surprises you nice and early

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

Silver said:


> Today was a big day for me
> First day out with the Silver REO Mini
> What a pleasure
> 
> View attachment 5219



Infamous car pic, made famous by the non-other CVS.. Looking good silver

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I'm holding thumbs @annemarievdh, all three of them.

Thanks @Die Kriek, I may just take you up on that 

In an act of pure desperation (ok, and a lot of curiosity) I grabbed some generic 0 nic "tobacco" and mixed it with a few Ricoffee granules, right in the clearo....... tastes ezzactly like Bovril

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## annemarievdh

BumbleBee said:


> I'm holding thumbs @annemarievdh, all three of them.
> 
> Thanks @Die Kriek, I may just take you up on that
> 
> In an act of pure desperation (ok, and a lot of curiosity) I grabbed some generic 0 nic "tobacco" and mixed it with a few Ricoffee granules, right in the clearo....... tastes ezzactly like Bovril



Hahahahaha nooooooo  that is just hilarious


----------



## BumbleBee

I usually use 24mg liquids but seeing as my options are a little thin I was at least hoping for a caffeine buzz seeing as there was no nic, but alas.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

I humbly suggest goggas in Tzaneen stay away from DIY mixing - seems more like ending in a "vlieg in die salf" or a "fly in the soup"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh

johan said:


> I humbly suggest goggas in Tzaneen stay away from DIY mixing - seems more like ending in a "vlieg in die salf" or a "fly in the soup"



I agree @johan. That mix don't sound good at all!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek

johan said:


> I humbly suggest goggas in Tzaneen stay away from DIY mixing - seems more like ending in a "vlieg in die salf" or a "fly in the soup"


Hey wena, my mixes have been (mostly) successful. Granted I've never added anything like coffee granules

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

Die Kriek said:


> Hey wena, my mixes have been (mostly) successful. Granted I've never added anything like coffee granules



 yip - first brew a strong "moer koffie" and then mix, granules contains other k@k that will taste worse than bovril @BumbleBee!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Noted, thanks @johan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz

My MVP and aspire tank with a kriek inspired mix of tobacco and strawberry! Very yum!!! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek

Metal Liz said:


> My MVP and aspire tank with a kriek inspired mix of tobacco and strawberry! Very yum!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


It must be good, even the monkey wants a taste

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## PeterHarris

Mvp with my aero. Some leka VK Trabacco



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PeterHarris

ah man, i can get this tapa talk thing to upload my pics the correct way, it always puts it sideway

meh


----------



## BumbleBee

lol, glad to see that it's not just me that can't get "can't" right everytime

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris

im telling you, once they release a MOD with a spell checker i'll buy it, my spelling/typing sucks!


----------



## Metal Liz

mine also shows as sideways, but if you do as an image, then it sorts it out by the time i view it on the pc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jase

My vision spinner and kangertech mini protank 3 at OR Tambo



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Genosmate

Reo filled with joose juice menthol,sporting my daughters favourite colour drip tip.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## BumbleBee

Working late on a rush order of t-shirts, my only company is some heavy tunes and my brand spanking new mPT3 loaded with VK's Cheesecake

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483

To go along with...






Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo

Steelseries make the best mouses. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Snakeza

Vape while I play ghost online Mmmmm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Josh M



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Josh M said:


> View attachment 5276
> View attachment 5275


Were you gaming so hard that your mouse broke? ??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Josh M said:


> View attachment 5276
> View attachment 5275


Wheres that bloody "drool" smiley when you need it! 

The day Cyborg starts making vape gear is the day I start selling body parts

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## crack2483

Die Kriek said:


> Wheres that bloody "drool" smiley when you need it!
> 
> The day Cyborg starts making vape gear is the day I start selling body parts



For aesthetics for sure. But I didn't find it very comfortable. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokyg

Sadly due to the nature of my business i can not disclose what is in my hand right now...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MurderDoll

So I have 2 batteries that I alternate on a daily basis to ensure I always have a fully charged battery in my unit at work. 

Somehow the 1 battery didn't charge and I didn't check it. 

Got to the office and the battery died while the other is at home. 

Luckily another guy at work has a twisp with a spare battery that he was kind enough to let me use for the day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mufasa

I feel like a bit of an idiot sending a picture of my Twisp. This while I can't stop looking at all the posts with the fancy machinery you guys have. Well, I have only been doing this for 4 days, so we all have to start somewhere. I can't wait for the Cape meet on Saturday. Just to get my head around all the lingo and do's and don'ts.
View attachment 5282

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Metal Liz

a lot of us started on the twisp, silver wrote an excellent review on it aswell  as long as it gets us off the stinkies, they are doing their job haha the other mods will come soon  looking forward to sharing a vape with you on saturday

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Mufasa said:


> I feel like a bit of an idiot sending a picture of my Twisp. This while I can't stop looking at all the posts with the fancy machinery you guys have. Well, I have only been doing this for 4 days, so we all have to start somewhere. I can't wait for the Cape meet on Saturday. Just to get my head around all the lingo and do's and don'ts.
> View attachment 5282


Not at all, many of us started on Twisps. Anything that keeps you off the stinkies is a winner in my book. See you at the Meet.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## crack2483

Smokyg said:


> Sadly due to the nature of my business i can not disclose what is in my hand right now...



Does the "g" stand for gigolo in Smokyg? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET

MurderDoll said:


> So I have 2 batteries that I alternate on a daily basis to ensure I always have a fully charged battery in my unit at work.
> 
> Somehow the 1 battery didn't charge and I didn't check it.
> 
> Got to the office and the battery died while the other is at home.
> 
> Luckily another guy at work has a twisp with a spare battery that he was kind enough to let me use for the day.



since when do people get to watch naruto at work?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

denizenx said:


> since when do people get to watch naruto at work?




Ha ha. Well spotted. 

Been trying to clear my backlog of Anime. 
Nautilus was next on the list. 
Started was waaaay back at episode 1. Still have a long way to go. Ha ha!


----------



## Cat

Twisp.
Because i dropped the iTaste vv in the toilet.  rinsed it. but of course it's stuffed.
Need to find another one, or something vv, vw, quickly. 

PS: ok, vapeking.co.za, 10 minutes, still no page. i suppose it's a local host.


----------



## BumbleBee

Cat said:


> Twisp.
> Because i dropped the iTaste vv in the toilet.  rinsed it. but of course it's stuffed.
> Need to find another one, or something vv, vw, quickly.



Oh NO! That sucks big time! I'm hoping you dropped it in there after you flushed 

I did the same thing (after flushing) with a Nokia a few years ago, dried it out and it worked perfectly, Nokia needs to make mods 

Hope you get sorted really soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

BumbleBee said:


> Oh NO! That sucks big time! I'm hoping you dropped it in there after you flushed
> 
> I did the same thing (after flushing) with a Nokia a few years ago, dried it out and it worked perfectly, Nokia needs to make mods
> 
> Hope you get sorted really soon



And that's why one should avoid 2nd hand cell phones

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Alex said:


> And that's why one should avoid 2nd hand cell phones



hahahahaha noooooo !!!!


----------



## BumbleBee

annemarievdh said:


> hahahahaha noooooo !!!!



oh Yes! just think about this for a sec.... some of those older phones had pretty descent little vibration motors

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## crack2483

BumbleBee said:


> oh Yes! just think about this for a sec.... some of those older phones had pretty descent little vibration motors



 ok ok ok, are there actually people who would sell a cell after using inappropriately! !!!!!

Sies man. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

BumbleBee said:


> oh Yes! just think about this for a sec.... some of those older phones had pretty descent little vibration motors



Doubole NOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Metal Liz

bhwhaha that mental imagery is sooooo not what i want right now


----------



## ET

Cat said:


> Twisp.
> Because i dropped the iTaste vv in the toilet.  rinsed it. but of course it's stuffed.
> Need to find another one, or something vv, vw, quickly.
> 
> PS: ok, vapeking.co.za, 10 minutes, still no page. i suppose it's a local host.



dude it might not be stuffed, leave it in a bowl of rice for a couple of days

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cat

BumbleBee said:


> Oh NO! That sucks big time! I'm hoping you dropped it in there after you flushed
> 
> I did the same thing (after flushing) with a Nokia a few years ago, dried it out and it worked perfectly, Nokia needs to make mods
> 
> Hope you get sorted really soon



No, it was only pee. i think my mind was elsewhere. The green light came on. i pulled it out, unscrewed the tank, and rinsed it. Shook it. it started cycling through the red/yellow/green. Then i put it in front of a fan heater. Eventually the light stayed on green and i went to bed.


----------



## RevnLucky7

Sometimes it's just soooooo hard tooooo choooose!
So I just vape both!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Gazzacpt

The lightsaber with frenilla in 






Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

Would like to know what's your impressions of the Frenilla @Gazzacpt


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> The lightsaber with frenilla in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Frenilla is fantastic. One can vape it at any resistance. And you can rescue many a juice by adding some Frenilla. They are out of stock now, only 6 mg I think. Also seems they will be having some sort of amalgamation to go big. Will not be doing short runs then, but am sure Frenilla will become a permanent feature. Everybody just love it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Matthee said:


> Frenilla is fantastic. One can vape it at any resistance. And you can rescue many a juice by adding some Frenilla. They are out of stock now, only 6 mg I think. Also seems they will be having some sort of amalgamation to go big. Will not be doing short runs then, but am sure Frenilla will become a permanent feature. Everybody just love it.


Can't agree more sir this stuff is amazing @johan have you ordered yet? Franilla and H1N1 are must haves. I will post reviews after I have steeped and spent some time with them just having a little taste, although that have been a mistake.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

@Gazzacpt not yet, heard too much good things about it, just have to order now.


----------



## MurderDoll

Filled the nautilus with VK4. 

Enjoying thus tank a lot! 

Only thing is the draw is a lot tighter than the aerotank. Thats with it opened on the biggest hole.


----------



## Silver

Lovely
Wow @MurderDoll, you want it looser than its loosest setting
I assume you are mainly doing lung hits?


----------



## crack2483

@MurderDoll likes em loose 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

crack2483 said:


> @MurderDoll likes em loose
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



You crack me up

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## crack2483

Hate working weekends. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## MurderDoll

Silver said:


> Lovely
> Wow @MurderDoll, you want it looser than its loosest setting
> I assume you are mainly doing lung hits?



Ha ha. 
Yeah. I only do straight to lung lately hey. 

Been enjoying chucking the clouds lately. 



crack2483 said:


> @MurderDoll likes em loose
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Like a throwing a Vienna down a passage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Also Have to work this weekend @crack2483 

VM Choc Mint and Legend Lee keeping me company.

????

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> Filled the nautilus with VK4.
> 
> Enjoying thus tank a lot!
> 
> Only thing is the draw is a lot tighter than the aerotank. Thats with it opened on the biggest hole.
> View attachment 5360


Yes, I agree - also find the draw on the Nautilus a bit tight even with the biggest air hole.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Matthee said:


> Yes, I agree - also find the draw on the Nautilus a bit tight even with the biggest air hole.



Thats exactly it hey. 

Did you do anything with it? Like drill larger? Or did you leave it as is?


----------



## Gazzacpt

johan said:


> @Gazzacpt not yet, heard too much good things about it, just have to order now.


If you order get radioactive to. Franilla backed tobacco. Nom nom nom.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> Thats exactly it hey.
> 
> Did you do anything with it? Like drill larger? Or did you leave it as is?


I use it rarely, so left as is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Matthee said:


> I use it rarely, so left as is.



Ok cool. 

Will leave it as is for now at least.


----------



## BumbleBee

still waiting on my batteries for my SVD,

meanwhile.........




this is how I'm spending my saturday

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## crack2483

You the one giving or receiving? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

crack2483 said:


> You the one giving or receiving?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



I'm a giver 

but being up here in the sticks my options are pretty limited when it comes to receiving

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

BumbleBee said:


> I'm a giver
> 
> but being up here in the sticks my options are pretty limited when it comes to receiving



When your in Tzaneen, Phalaborwa, Hoedspruit area its always difficult to receive, everything is extra expensive or not available.

We always joke : dis mos ander kant die berg. (Sorry for the Afrikaans) 

Ow and @BumbleBee, next time i'm in the area i'm coming for a touch up on my dragonfly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## crack2483

Twisty twisty time

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

crack2483 said:


> Twisty twisty time
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Nice, time for a coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

annemarievdh said:


> Nice, time for a coil








Correct. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

crack2483 said:


> Correct.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



That looks good, how does it vape


----------



## crack2483

annemarievdh said:


> That looks good, how does it vape



Don't know yet, took the pic as I posted.






Going to wick it now.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

crack2483 said:


> Don't know yet, took the pic as I posted.
> 
> Going to wick it now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



So?


----------



## crack2483

BumbleBee said:


> So?



Too hot for a tank. Already burnt the cotton. Should have put it in my dripper. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

Bugger, sure you had fun putting it together though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Yip. Problem is, got a kak load of nichrome wire and it doesn't come out as the app suggests it should. That coil was suppose to be 1.5 ohm but clearly it's not.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

Ugh, wish I could help but my coil building skills haven't started developing yet, still waiting for the last of my setup to arrive 

If I were to guess though I would say maybe try a slightly smaller ID and a few more wraps? Also assuming you had enough juice on that the cotton?


----------



## Gazzacpt

crack2483 said:


> Yip. Problem is, got a kak load of nichrome wire and it doesn't come out as the app suggests it should. That coil was suppose to be 1.5 ohm but clearly it's not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Problem with nichrome is you get nichrome 80 and nichrome 60, different resistance per meter also twisted wire doesn't calculate so nicely so its trial and error I normally turn a few wraps check on multimeter and can sort of gauge how many wraps to do. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Nothing at all. Left the most important part of my vape gear at home



Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

thekeeperza said:


> Nothing at all. Left the most important part of my vape gear at home
> View attachment 5413
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 1am7h30n3

SVD with aerotank mega, the SVD is mine, the aerotank mega is not (i wish it was soooo badly!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

@thekeeperza that is definitely not good.


----------



## thekeeperza

annemarievdh said:


> @thekeeperza that is definitely not good.


Going to shoot back home to fetch my gear in a bit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

thekeeperza said:


> Going to shoot back home to fetch my gear in a bit.



Sounds like a good idea

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Shame @thekeeperza - really feel for you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Silver said:


> Shame @thekeeperza - really feel for you


Can't even blame someone - all my own fault. I was in too much of a rush to leave home this morning I think.


----------



## BumbleBee

thekeeperza said:


> Can't even blame someone - all my own fault. I was in too much of a rush to leave home this morning I think.


Maybe not such a terrible idea to leave a basic ego setup at work

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## thekeeperza

Problem remedied!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## annemarievdh

thekeeperza said:


> Problem remedied!
> View attachment 5425



Now your Monday isn't blue anymore, but vapetastick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

annemarievdh said:


> Now your Monday isn't blue anymore, but vapetastick



hmmm, this got me wondering, vape tastick, how would a grain of rice vape?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

PeterHarris said:


> hmmm, this got me wondering, vape tastick, how would a grain of rice vape?



Ow my goodness, you know if you begin something, we expect a video


----------



## BumbleBee

PeterHarris said:


> hmmm, this got me wondering, vape tastick, how would a grain of rice vape?


you can go 1 step further and vape some Saki

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek

PeterHarris said:


> hmmm, this got me wondering, vape tastick, how would a grain of rice vape?


Just googled it, no-one has done it yet from what I can see

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek

BumbleBee said:


> you can go 1 step further and vape some Saki


Why? Why did you have to bring Saki into this? I thought after that night in the hubly he would leave me be

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Golf

looks much better than just an empty hand


----------



## Shaun

My first and only device, VM passion peach in the Kangertech protank mini 3 on the vision spinner VV 1300 mAh 




Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Reinhardt



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Smokyg



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

@Smokyg 

Are you angry at someone ??


----------



## Reinhardt

annemarievdh said:


> @Smokyg
> 
> Are you angry at someone ??


At his nails yes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET

Smokyg said:


> View attachment 5518



i see you follow rule # 9

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smokyg

denizenx said:


> i see you follow rule # 9


What is Rule #9?


----------



## BhavZ

NCIS Agent Gibb's rule #9: Never go anywhere without a knife

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Smokyg

BhavZ said:


> NCIS Agent Gibb's rule #9: Never go anywhere without a knife


Oh yes most definitely!! I have Evolved into a more intelligent species that does not need/have any nails. So any opening of something requires the use of a knife... Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba

Got vapemail and have this new beauty!






Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

Awesome shiny vape mail @capetocuba - I like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

??
MVP with Aerotank filled with VM Choc Mint

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Al3x

vv v3 with iclear 16 filled with hangsen juicy peach

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## crack2483

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Mufasa

I see a lot of the pictures in this thread shows devices with a green liquid. I also saw it on the JHB Meet pics. What is this green juice, because it seems like a lot of people are enjoying it?


----------



## BumbleBee

Trying to get the wife to join the forum... sure I will get her on here eventually but in the mean time here's what I got her started with...

Drip tip and mPT3 from VapeKing
Battery from VapourMountain

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee

hey @Die Kriek and @Bumblebabe check this out!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek

BumbleBee said:


> hey @Die Kriek and @Bumblebabe check this out!!
> 
> View attachment 5783


Is that what I think it is?


----------



## annemarievdh

I want to see @BumbleBee

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Die Kriek said:


> Is that what I think it is?


Correctomundo Dude


----------



## BumbleBee

annemarievdh said:


> I want to see @BumbleBee


 Me too, been busy the whole day... had to check out what you guys have been up to first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

BumbleBee said:


> Correctomundo Dude




Soo, when can I swing by?


----------



## BumbleBee

ag nevermind.... false alarm... was just a box

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Die Kriek said:


> Soo, when can I swing by?



Now dude  I leave the shop at 17:00


----------



## Alex

Sent via Thor's hammer

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Alex said:


> Sent via Thor's hammer



Wow that is miniature

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> Sent via Thor's hammer


And I dig the new title!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

BumbleBee said:


> hey @Die Kriek and @Bumblebabe check this out!!
> 
> View attachment 5783


Hmmmm and what is that IF I mat ask???


----------



## Die Kriek

A huge thank you to VapeKing! And @BumbleBee who resisted the temptation to rob me 

Loaded it with VK Cheesecake last night, not even half yet! Man that is one awesome tank!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek

_Double Post_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have the new Aerotank Mega on the Sigelei 20 for testing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I have the new Aerotank Mega on the Sigelei 20 for testing.
> 
> View attachment 5829


Hurry up, I want to know! And the Mini Aerotank as well.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Hurry up, I want to know! And the Mini Aerotank as well.



If I'm brutally honest it's disappointing... I'm not getting the clouds or the flavour I would have expected... but to be fair I have a new liquid in it (HHV Mocha Java Smooth).

I will give it a fair test tonight after I have cleaned it and put a new coil in and fired it up with Menthol Ice.

I didn't buy a Aerotank Mini because I'm trying to cut down on the expenditure and just buy REO's now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RIEFY

Rob Fisher said:


> If I'm brutally honest it's disappointing... I'm not getting the clouds or the flavour I would have expected... but to be fair I have a new liquid in it (HHV Mocha Java Smooth).
> 
> I will give it a fair test tonight after I have cleaned it and put a new coil in and fired it up with Menthol Ice.
> 
> I didn't buy a Aerotank Mini because I'm trying to cut down on the expenditure and just buy REO's now.


Strange. I am enjoying this tank much more then I enjoyed the nautilus. 

I didnt like it at 1st I also thru in a foreign juice and I was not digging it at all. filled up with one of my favorites and this thing is performing extremely well





with the airflow on the second line this is the vapor production im getting @ 4.5v






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pravs

Nautilus with Vamo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

the tank looks good as well!


----------



## Rob Fisher

It does look great. And I have learnt that not all commercial coils are created equal. I'll give it a fair shake tonight. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## crack2483

That time of the day.....

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## KimH

Menthol of course

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Golf

Yummy

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom

Life can be good in summer, good beer and a treat to vape some Bobas today 






Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hyphen

MPT3 on a coolfire 1 with Vapour Mountain Berry Blaze .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz

Life's goooooood!!! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre

Nautilus with stainless steel tank (courtesy of @Rob Fisher) on Vamo V5. Vaping F5 (Refresh) from Nicoticket. Life is good indeed @Metal Liz.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## steve

@Matthee i think its time you purchased some more batteries , are those sonys lurking in that bottom drawer ?


----------



## KimH

@Metal Liz Double the fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

steve said:


> @Matthee i think its time you purchased some more batteries , are those sonys lurking in that bottom drawer ?


The green ones. Panasonic.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Necris

denizenx said:


> yes you are strange but then again so are most of us. wouldn't be fun if we all were normal


Normal is just a setting on the dishwasher

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Enjoying my birthday present

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Erica the REO (with Menthol ice and coconut drops) in my hand and the Sigelei 20W with Kayfun Clone (Vape Culture Adventure) in my daughters hand!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## annemarievdh

Enjoying my new braided coil with some 5P sixty-four

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Right now... Nothing vape related... 

This little heart thing while I play with these little guys






Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Stroodlepuff said:


> Right now... Nothing vape related...
> 
> This little heart thing while I play with these little guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



That is soooooo sweet !!!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

They getting so big

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Stroodlepuff said:


> They getting so big



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Metal Liz

MVP in both the left and right hand tonight  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Metal Liz said:


> View attachment 6362
> 
> 
> MVP in both the left and right hand tonight
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Ah now you're just showing off

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Hahaha not really, just having fun 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterHarris

....loki looks spaced out. ?


----------



## PeterHarris

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

PeterHarris said:


> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



She looks like a Catherine to me... dark exotic and beautiful!


----------



## Cat

post more pics of the kitties


----------



## Oupa

In my left hand...




... nothing better!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Too cute Benji!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MurderDoll

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 6390


Looks almost like Grumpy cat!


----------



## BumbleBee

MurderDoll said:


> Looks almost like Grumpy cat!


Yeah, this is grumpy cat's bigger brother, about 5 times bigger.... we call him..... Indifferent Cat

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## BillW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Just B

And my Mango juice. Nothing nicer first thing in the morning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dv8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Love the Hana @Dv8


----------



## Dv8

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Love the Hana @Dv8


You gonna love it man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Loving this Vape


----------



## Alex

loaded with Elvis breakfast


Sent from my awesome Reo-mini.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RIEFY

Alex said:


> loaded with Elvis breakfast
> 
> 
> Sent from my awesome Reo-mini.


what you think of elvis breakfast

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Alex

Cape vaping supplies said:


> what you think of elvis breakfast
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



It's awesome man, the 12mg has a mean TH on the Reo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

I am liking it aswell got the 9mg running in the kayfun its goood!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat

@Dv8 , what is the short stubby one at the back of the photo? (If that's the entire thing, it looks very useful.)


----------



## RIEFY

puffing on some heavenly

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat

Not in the car!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

Cat said:


> Not in the car!


lol sundays is family day

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dv8

Cat said:


> @Dv8 , what is the short stubby one at the back of the photo? (If that's the entire thing, it looks very useful.)


Its a tiny dripper designed for 14500 mods... Gives a similar tyt vape to the standard reomizer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Dv8 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow, impressive collection there @Dv8 !


----------



## Dv8

Silver said:


> Wow, impressive collection there @Dv8 !


Thanks man just getting two more mods a reo and Hana then i am set for life 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dr Evil

I'm so loving the mech !!!




Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET

have to say that launcher v2 impresses every time i see it


----------



## Dr Evil

denizenx said:


> have to say that launcher v2 impresses every time i see it



I fell in love when I first saw it, and it's a brilliant clone from fasttech. Feels really good in the hand, solid piece of kit. 

I'm thinking I need to get one that locks so that I can carry it in my pocket

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Tom

Working with a view and the Kayfun filled with Nicoticket Virus. Lasko/Slovenia

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 6564


Wow that's nice


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Enjoying my new Hana Clone

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Enjoying my new Hana Clone
View attachment 6592


----------



## steve

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Two Spartan Gladiators standing proudly over their spoils....


??

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Danny

My noob setup. vapemob's rev tank on a vision spinner. Not too fancy ( YET )but so dependable. Great clouds and superb flavor  ?

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre

Danny said:


> View attachment 6668
> My noob setup. vapemob's rev tank on a vision spinner. Not too fancy ( YET )but so dependable. Great clouds and superb flavor  ?


Those wooden spinners are awesome. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz

Matthee said:


> Those wooden spinners are awesome. Enjoy.



and they look amazing too!!! very beautiful


----------



## MurderDoll

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Enjoying my new Hana Clone
> View attachment 6592



Nice man! 

Which one did you get?


----------



## PeterHarris

Catherine in her shiney new dress....






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@MurderDoll the DNA 20

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @MurderDoll the DNA 20


Very nice man!! 

I ordered a black one as we. but Lipo. so that's gonna be interesting.


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@MurderDoll It's a lovely Mod but a little too big for my hands. At 15w this thing blasts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @MurderDoll It's a lovely Mod but a little too big for my hands. At 15w this thing blasts.


Awesome!!! 
You're making me even more excited for it!


----------



## gorfrepus

Lights off. Enjoying the football. 134 mini in hand.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## gorfrepus

Actually enjoying this iclear x.1 tank more than I thought I would. Nice suprise  works real good with VM choc mint

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Origen on the Launcher dripping some Blackbird enjoying Spain getting a football lesson





Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## BumbleBee

thekeeperza said:


> Origen on the Launcher dripping some Blackbird enjoying Spain getting a football lesson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Looks like a perfect match

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

new look









Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## capetocuba

Sexy beast 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## The Golf

Lol that Hana mod is kinda growing on me

Sent from my GT-P7500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Necris



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil

Chilling in the sun on a Sunday afternoon 




Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Super pic @Dr Evil 
Feet up makes it cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Can life get any sweeter than this:



And yip I have ventured to the dark side, gone completely mech

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

BhavZ said:


> Can life get any sweeter than this:
> View attachment 7099
> 
> 
> And yip I have ventured to the dark side, gone completely mech


Not by much. Are you liking the Launcher V2?


----------



## BhavZ

Andre said:


> Not by much. Are you liking the Launcher V2?


I must say I am loving it.. Due to it not having a locking ring I don't take it out of the house (my neme is my all day out and about companion). It could be my imagination but the V2 hits really well and with the purple Efest 2500mah 35A battery I really get good vape time.

Also with the bottom fill method that Vern (not sure what his new forum name is) showed us I have zero gurgle and zero leaks on the aqua. 

The aqua hits as well as the kayfun (flavour and throat hit) and being a dual coil give loads of vapour. For me the only niggly thing about the aqua is getting both coils to fire evenly when I build the setup (but that would be the cause with any dual coil setup if you are not running the sleeper coil). 

I do enjoy the aqua more from a vape point of view and the bottom fill method gives me a bit more juice in the tank when compared to the top fill method and that lasts me most of the day. I have noticed that when running the same juices in both the aqua and the kayfun that the juices are more sweet in the kayfun and a lot cooler where as with the aqua the vapour is warmer and the flavour is more true (in terms of what I imagined the flavour to be like).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## crack2483

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Vern is now @Xhale 

Gotta try me one of those aquas


----------



## BhavZ

BumbleBee said:


> Vern is now @Xhale
> 
> Gotta try me one of those aquas


Oh most definitely dude

The aquas are beautiful atties, its my ADV on top of the neme in 350 mode.


----------



## Gazzacpt

BhavZ said:


> I must say I am loving it.. Due to it not having a locking ring I don't take it out of the house (my neme is my all day out and about companion). It could be my imagination but the V2 hits really well and with the purple Efest 2500mah 35A battery I really get good vape time.
> 
> Also with the bottom fill method that Vern (not sure what his new forum name is) showed us I have zero gurgle and zero leaks on the aqua.
> 
> The aqua hits as well as the kayfun (flavour and throat hit) and being a dual coil give loads of vapour. For me the only niggly thing about the aqua is getting both coils to fire evenly when I build the setup (but that would be the cause with any dual coil setup if you are not running the sleeper coil).
> 
> I do enjoy the aqua more from a vape point of view and the bottom fill method gives me a bit more juice in the tank when compared to the top fill method and that lasts me most of the day. I have noticed that when running the same juices in both the aqua and the kayfun that the juices are more sweet in the kayfun and a lot cooler where as with the aqua the vapour is warmer and the flavour is more true (in terms of what I imagined the flavour to be like).


Howdy @BhavZ getting coils firing evenly is all about pulsing and squeezing and making sure the leg lengths are as close as possible to the same. Also pulsing the coil then running you mandrel through it once or twice helps "settle" the coil I don't know why that works but it does picked that up from Oom @Andre.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ

Gazzacpt said:


> Howdy @BhavZ getting coils firing evenly is all about pulsing and squeezing and making sure the leg lengths are as close as possible to the same. Also pulsing the coil then running you mandrel through it once or twice helps "settle" the coil I don't know why that works but it does picked that up from Oom @Andre.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Shot man for the tip. Will definitely do that on the next build (which will probably be when I finish my current tank)


----------



## Andre

BhavZ said:


> I must say I am loving it.. Due to it not having a locking ring I don't take it out of the house (my neme is my all day out and about companion). It could be my imagination but the V2 hits really well and with the purple Efest 2500mah 35A battery I really get good vape time.
> 
> Also with the bottom fill method that Vern (not sure what his new forum name is) showed us I have zero gurgle and zero leaks on the aqua.
> 
> The aqua hits as well as the kayfun (flavour and throat hit) and being a dual coil give loads of vapour. For me the only niggly thing about the aqua is getting both coils to fire evenly when I build the setup (but that would be the cause with any dual coil setup if you are not running the sleeper coil).
> 
> I do enjoy the aqua more from a vape point of view and the bottom fill method gives me a bit more juice in the tank when compared to the top fill method and that lasts me most of the day. I have noticed that when running the same juices in both the aqua and the kayfun that the juices are more sweet in the kayfun and a lot cooler where as with the aqua the vapour is warmer and the flavour is more true (in terms of what I imagined the flavour to be like).


I have been using my Aquas more lately. Must say the flavour from the dual coils (mine running at 0.6 with 1 mm hollow Ekowool) is just awesome - beats the Kayfuns/Russians, but I do not use the Russian much so probably unfair to compare . Also, with the bottom filling no leaks or gurgles. Currently vaping Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil and Tark's Select Reserve Rasputin in the Aquas - as you say, life cannot be sweeter. Both great juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> Howdy @BhavZ getting coils firing evenly is all about pulsing and squeezing and making sure the leg lengths are as close as possible to the same. Also pulsing the coil then running you mandrel through it once or twice helps "settle" the coil I don't know why that works but it does picked that up from Oom @Andre.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


That trick I picked up from SuperXDrifter in the ECF Reo forum. After the first quick pulse, move the mandrel to and fro through the coil like a snooker cue, pulse repeat - and voila your coils burn evenly and no hot legs, even without squeezing the coil. Why that works I have no idea, but it does.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Andre said:


> I have been using my Aquas more lately. Must say the flavour from the dual coils (mine running at 0.6 with 1 mm hollow Ekowool) is just awesome - beats the Kayfuns/Russians, but I do not use the Russian much so probably unfair to compare . Also, with the bottom filling no leaks or gurgles. Currently vaping Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil and Tark's Select Reserve Rasputin in the Aquas - as you say, life cannot be sweeter. Both great juices.


No tank system I have beats my aqua when its setup properly. So far thats a Russian another Russian with the airhole drilled to 2mm and a KF 3.1. Aqua is also at 0.6 wicked with cotton though and the virus is going down so well. Only reason this isn't what I carry with me is its very thirsty and 2.5ml doesn't last long.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JP Brooks

I got myself the Kangertech Areotank Mega. Working of my SID Mod. The Mega Tank is just awesome!! I love it!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkK

Nemi Clone with a russian 91 clone

Filled up from a dumping bottle at VapeMob(we were rebuilding the coil and filled to test, for some reason i enjoyed the mix of flavours

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Snape of Vape

Sampling the Zamplebox

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hyphen

Cheeky little stealth vape :

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BansheeZA

my anytime vape vapeking cotton candy, gummiberry juice and menthol mix

sent from my Telegraph Machine using Tapatalk stop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK

Some amzing Stuff, check it out!

Whirling Dervish Custard on my Trident V2 NOM NOM

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Armand

MarkK said:


> Some amzing Stuff, check it out!
> 
> Whirling Dervish Custard on my Trident V2 NOM NOM


 
Still have to open mine - any initial impressions?


----------



## MarkK

at first WTF 
but as you vape on its like OMG  its one of those juices you are going to LOVE or HATE instantly 
But i like it, it tastes very oriental and spicy its quite complex.

Overall initial impression i was like NOOO wasted money! but it is actually nice that i would buy it off you if you dont like it


----------



## Andre

I am particularly chuffed with the setup in my right hand right now. All acquired from local vendors.

Cana 30W - Vapeking
Battery - VapeMob
Russian 91 % - Cape Vaping Supplies
Ekowool - SubOhmVapor
Juice (Poison Elite) - SubOhmVapor

Ok, the 27 g Kanthal comes from Germany, have not been able to source that locally yet. An odd gauge to use, but my favourite.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## VapeTownZA

Just got a Kayfun 3.1 clone and tried my first rebuild on and RBA. Managed to get a 1.3ohm micro coil because I was a bit too eager to try it out to do a fancy setup. Must say it's great! Using a Vape lambo mini 1300mah as it is VV and also has a nifty ohm reader built in. Itching to get a MOD soon. Oh and VapeMob juice, ectoplasm and mint mix with some extra vg to add some extra cloud


----------



## BillW

Kayfun lite plus 

1.4 ohm micro coil

22.2 watts on the Cana 

Five pawns - gambit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkK

Fiva Pawns - Castle Long, Lets GO!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tornalca

28g 1.3 ohm cotton, VM4, 17 watt

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> I am particularly chuffed with the setup in my right hand right now. All acquired from local vendors.
> 
> Cana 30W - Vapeking
> Battery - VapeMob
> Russian 91 % - Cape Vaping Supplies
> Ekowool - SubOhmVapor
> Juice (Poison Elite) - SubOhmVapor
> 
> Ok, the 27 g Kanthal comes from Germany, have not been able to source that locally yet. An odd gauge to use, but my favourite.


 
Love the photo @Andre!


----------



## Silver

I was at a function at a hotel in JHB earlier this week.
I stepped outside to have a vape

Voila - the *Reo Mini* comes out to play.
VM Choc Mint doing the honours.

It's been 2 months with this little demon and all I can say is this is one helluva portable vaping machine!
For when I'm out and about - it does such a fine job...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cat

AHH, i miss Jhb, look at that sky.


----------



## capetocuba

With Ecto Cooler

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Silver said:


> I was at a function at a hotel in JHB earlier this week.
> I stepped outside to have a vape
> 
> Voila - the *Reo Mini* comes out to play.
> VM Choc Mint doing the honours.
> 
> It's been 2 months with this little demon and all I can say is this is one helluva portable vaping machine!
> For when I'm out and about - it does such a fine job...
> 
> View attachment 7667


Rolling like a boss. Ha ha. 


capetocuba said:


> With Ecto Cooler


Very nice setup you have! 
Looks great!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## soonkia

With some weird ry4 and menthol mix

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I took Missy the little Woodvil to the wedding today and the nice thing about vaping at an outdoor ceremony is you can vape while the ceremony is on the go… and the nice thing about vaping is you can vape inside during the speeches… after the speeches it was funny to see the stinky brigade making a bee line for the door! There was a LOT of interest shown in Missy today and a lot of people came up to check her out and have a vape…

But my point was that the small 3ml bottle isn’t quite big enough for me so it was just as well that Amanda came along as back up because she took over from Missy half way through the porceedings!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

Watching the football in Amamzintoti with the Reo mini.

Life is good.


Sent from my Reo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Alex said:


> Watching the football in Amamzintoti with the Reo mini.
> 
> Life is good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Reo



Used to go to Toti on holidays as a kid. 
Lovely place. Fabulous beach
Wonder how it is now?
Enjoy it @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## 6ghost9

I only got my first mod 2 days ago. So I am still inbetween the SVD and my original Twisp. Havent bought a new clearo yet. But end of the month it's Aerotank Mega time! Cant wait to see how she vapes with the mega!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

6ghost9 said:


> I only got my first mod 2 days ago. So I am still inbetween the SVD and my original Twisp. Havent bought a new clearo yet. But end of the month it's Aerotank Mega time! Cant wait to see how she vapes with the mega!


The Mega will be great on there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 6ghost9

I do think so! Seen so many reviews on the thing. I woul get the mini but I am so tired of small tanks purely because I do tend to drift away into vape world and then boom empty tank.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gonzales

In case anyboby wondered. The one on the left is a Captain and coke. A month ago it would have been a stinkie

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gonzales

Oh ja. This was " right now". Its freezing in the northern cape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzales

Brand new aero tank with VM cream soda at 8 watts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzales

Some time later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 6ghost9

Gonzales said:


> Some time later


 
How is that Aerotank treating you? the reviews have been good which is why I want to get one. Just havent had that final push...


----------



## Gonzales

6ghost9 said:


> How is that Aerotank treating you? the reviews have been good which is why I want to get one. Just havent had that final push...


Hi @6ghost9
I really enjoy the aero. I was thinking about the mega and aero mini but this tank fits the MVP 2 so good and between the mpt3, nautilus clone and the aero the aero is tops. You will not be sorry


----------



## Cat

You'll get flavour like you never had before. You need a needle top to fill the Aerotank Mega; i think it wouldn't be possible with a normal bottle nozzle. 
Get one or two EVOD clearos for the SVD and the Twisp - also much better flavour and much easier to refill and clean - you'd probably never use the Twisp/Maxi clearos again, i haven't. No more dry hits and random burnt taste.


----------



## 6ghost9

Thanks for the advice I will definately take a look into that!


----------



## Cat

i got the EVOD 1, just called EVOD, because of some advice here. Single coil, costs less than EVOD 2, maybe works better on low-power batteries like Twisp. i still use the Twisp and the iTaste vv while the HANA MODZ is being recharged, both with EVODS.


----------



## 6ghost9

I am mainly using my SVD atm and I have an 18650 and then 4 18350 batteries. But I only have an 18650 charger as I was given the batteries free. So I use my twisp only when I have my SVD on charge. I also take my twisp battery when I go out and I know I will have one too many as I do tend to get very clumsy and the last thing I wanna do is drop my lightsaber and accidently slice someones, if not my own, leg off!


----------



## Bumblebabe

I am switching between these two now 
@BumbleBee

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 6ghost9

Your proportions are slightly off there I see Although that coloured drip tip does add abit of excitement to that SVD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Bumblebabe said:


> I am switching between these two now
> @BumbleBee
> 
> View attachment 7700


my poor SVD has been pinked, farewell beloved SVD 

However..... @Bumblebabe is vaping 

I love my SVDs a lot but...... Babe, you can have BOTH my SVDs if they get you off the stinkies

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## devdev

no words necessary...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Gonzales said:


> In case anyboby wondered. The one on the left is a Captain and coke. A month ago it would have been a stinkie


Awesome phodie


----------



## BumbleBee

Cat said:


> You'll get flavour like you never had before. You need a needle top to fill the Aerotank Mega; i think it wouldn't be possible with a normal bottle nozzle.
> Get one or two EVOD clearos for the SVD and the Twisp - also much better flavour and much easier to refill and clean - you'd probably never use the Twisp/Maxi clearos again, i haven't.* No more dry hits and random burnt tast*e.


and no more juice in your mouth

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cat

iClear16's were even worse. sometimes i was worried about nicotine poisoning. Now with EVODs, the itaste vv is great.


----------



## BillW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

had a mini vape session tonight with the boys @Tristan @Zodiac @Ebie . had an awesome night guys








Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## 6ghost9

Cat said:


> iClear16's were even worse. sometimes i was worried about nicotine poisoning. Now with EVODs, the itaste vv is great.


 
Dont even joke. Thanks to this twisp I have already had mild nictotine poisoning. Put my device in my bag while I wrote a test at uni and when I walked out after 2 hours the first thing I did was reach in and take a HUGE lung hit, and boom felt like a swallowed half a tank! But I survived and I am alot more careful nowadays

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x

Aerotank with nemesis with just b apricot/peach with a touch of mint

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve

Russian . Cana . With fuzion vapor xtc

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve

Russian . Cana . With fuzion vapor xtc

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

@Andre

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarkK

devdev said:


> no words necessary...
> View attachment 7701


I am going to build myself a mechanical out of a pipe this weekend!
I just need to find a really nice large button the same size as the pipe's bowl!

Will be vaping like a sir! @Necris has inspired me now 

Whats in my hand?

SVD and Trident V2 with some Whirling dervish!
Amstel on the side & my favourite series playing 

Heaven?

Mighty close!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkK

Got all the pieces for my mechanical e pipe  

I just need to do some soldering and find a really nice way to ancor the 510 connection to the body and away i freaking goooo  

PUF PUF PAS!

Vape like a sir tonight!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Oupa

This Reo really looks sick @Rob Fisher ! Nice combination of modern and retro in one! How can some people say the Reo is ugly when you show them this???

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And if we are looking for real beauty we can look at this one!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Super pics @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Right hand




And left hand








Sent from my Reo

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ET



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BumbleBee

Looky Looky what I found at Checkers

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Paulie

thanks @devdev for the nico ticket juices!!

H1N1 def my fav tobacco!




!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keyaam

That red cana looks shexy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

paulph201 said:


> thanks @devdev for the nico ticket juices!!
> 
> H1N1 def my fav tobacco!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


I need to try this H1N1
@devdev
You have some extra you willing to sell me?


----------



## Chemical

EDIT: Some info on this setup. Kayfun lite on top of a Smok® Magneto in 350 mode, which is the only mode this mech should be vaped in. Drip tip is from the Kayfun clear nano set. Unfortunately it lasted about 3 days and the bottom of the tip broke off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Chemical said:


>


Great setup. Next to an ashtray mind you! Some irony there. And most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/unread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK

@Chemical is that a restaurant or your house ? Because it looks beautiful


----------



## Cat

it's gotta be Joburg, with that trimmed bush and the House&Home stuff.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## capetocuba

I'm very content with these 2 beauts, not sure if the boss of Witchers @RevnLucky7 would be happy with this marriage as he says the dude on the right is fugly 
Apologise for out of focus ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

I'm happy if you're happy?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

RevnLucky7 said:


> I'm happy if you're happy?


The pinnacle of diplomacy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RevnLucky7

Andre said:


> The pinnacle of diplomacy.


 
<----- It's the retailer badge man. I tell you.... Sometimes you just have to stick a sock in it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chemical

MarkK said:


> @Chemical is that a restaurant or your house ? Because it looks beautiful


 
Its my mates apartment. Sandhurst Towers in Sandton. Really awesome view from up there  and he's done it up nicely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev

MurderDoll said:


> I need to try this H1N1
> @devdev
> You have some extra you willing to sell me?


sorry man, this was from a group buy and unfortunately there is none spare

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Got a free stingray x mod. I am quite impressed. Being mainly copper on the inside this mod hits damn hard 






Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## greybush

Evic and aerotank filled with a little Aztec and a lot of daydream

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

greybush said:


> Evic and aerotank filled with a little Aztec and a lot of daydream


Great juices those. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BansheeZA

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop


----------



## BansheeZA

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Unsure

A special Shout-Out to Rob Fisher. Btw I'm afraid this forum is the closest I'll ever get to experience your beautiful country.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Unsure said:


> A special Shout-Out to Rob Fisher. Btw I'm afraid this forum is the closest I'll ever get to experience your beautiful country.


 
And a very warm welcome @Unsure! You just came here to make me jealous with your Woody and Dibi didn't you?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh and I see the blue one I'm after is actually blue and yellow @Unsure !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Unsure said:


>


Hi fellow Reonaut. Great to welcome you here. Those are just beautiful beyond words.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unsure

REO Stabilized Woodvil & Maple Burl OliverDibi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Unsure said:


> REO Stabilized Woodvil & Maple Burl OliverDibi


 
In South Africa the "What is in your right hand" thread is the same as Classies in the USA... I'll take them both!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

wow welcome unsure. those look awesome

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cape vaping supplies said:


> wow welcome unsure. those look awesome


 
I have been nagging him on ECF to buy his Blue/Yellow Woodvil...


----------



## RIEFY

How do they get the wood blue???

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cape vaping supplies said:


> How do they get the wood blue???


 
I'm sure that @Unsure will give us a full spiel but in a nutshell they soak the wood in dye and then let it cure for some time and then they call it stabilized wood... then they CNC it into a mod.


----------



## Unsure

You tricked me! lol


----------



## Rob Fisher

Unsure said:


> You tricked me! lol


 
Hehehe... I have to come clean and tell you that was a lie... so you are ok.... you can hold onto my Blue Woody for a little while longer!


----------



## Unsure

I am having the devilish time trying how post here. I guess I'll figure it out soon enough. Rob said it best and here is a blue dyed block of stabilized wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Unsure said:


> I am having the devilish time trying how post here. I guess I'll figure it out soon enough. Rob said it best and here is a blue dyed block of stabilized wood.


 
Now that is the perfect colour for my new Woody! Are you just teasing me or showing me my new block of wood?


----------



## Unsure

Cyber jet lad here and time to head home.  Glad to meet other REO folks from another country and I think it's terrible you have to pay those ridiculous shipping charges just to get a good mod.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Unsure said:


> Cyber jet lad here and time to head home.  Glad to meet other REO folks from another country and I think it's terrible you have to pay those ridiculous shipping charges just to get a good mod.


 
Seeya on ECF @Unsure and thanks a lot for visiting us... don't be a stranger... pop in and say hello again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zodiac

DNA30 Mini, Atomic RDA, 1ohm coil, 16W. Dripping some Elvis Breakfast. Yummy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Keyaam

Elvis breakfast is a winner!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac

iKeyaam said:


> Elvis breakfast is a winner!!!


I have never had it any better than in the Atomic, this little dripper is a flavour machine. I also get a descent amount of puffs before u have to drip again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Unsure said:


> A special Shout-Out to Rob Fisher. Btw I'm afraid this forum is the closest I'll ever get to experience your beautiful country.



Welcome @Unsure 
Beautiful vaping pieces you have. Thanks for sharing


----------



## steve

Mini meet with @Gazzacpt and @CapeVapingSupplies .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## steve

Mini meet with @Gazzacpt and @CapeVapingSupplies .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M4dm0nk3y

My old trusty Hades + Tobh combo - love the big chunky beast paired together with the smooth lady


----------



## 6ghost9

In my hand right now....My Itaste SVD with my newly mounted Aerotank Mega! I will post a picture later when I get home as I forgot my driptip and I want it to be perfect!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 6ghost9

In my hand right now....My Itaste SVD with my newly mounted Aerotank Mega! I will post a picture later when I get home as I forgot my driptip and I want it to be perfect!


----------



## Paulie

The 4 brats that I take with me everywhere!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## capetocuba



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RIEFY

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nooby

That Nautilis Mini really has goooood flavor and cloud production... Nice 1 Sharief


----------



## Tiaan

My Sir Vamo with Nautilus mini SS tank. Loaded with some sweet mothers milk!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba

Tiaan said:


> My Sir Vamo with Nautilus mini SS tank. Loaded with some sweet mothers milk!


Awesome must taste amazing!


----------



## capetocuba

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


You quite a picture framer sir!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Riyash

Cruising with my Evic Supreme and Magma Rda with mouth watering Maartjie from JustB supported by my mod holder from ebay. TGIF as I take another toot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Heckers

I like that car mod holder!


----------



## BumbleBee

Boiling some Lekka Elvis' Breakfast in my shiny new Igo-L powered by my shiny new Maraxus clone 

This is my first ever dripper and mech and I'm Loving this thing! I was a little disappointed that I couldn't get this juice in 18mg but I'm so glad that I didn't, I've been @Silver 'ed all day on this 12mg

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Heckers

What is this silver condition? I have seen this mentioned a couple times now.


----------



## johan

@Silver please explain to @Heckers.


----------



## BumbleBee

Heckers said:


> What is this silver condition? I have seen this mentioned a couple times now.


 
I think the man himself can explain it best.... have a bit of a headache at the moment and really struggling to type out simple sentences, must have taken me about half an hour to put my previous post together

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba

johan said:


> @Silver please explain to @Heckers.


He's probably on his back silvered out

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Heckers

Haha, oh boy. This sounds like its gonna be good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

My batman figurine from 1993. It lives on my desk at work

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Heckers

@Yiannaki move it out the way, i think the people want to see the reo behind it properly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Al3x

Plumeveil on the astromod with just B butterscotch mint

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 6ghost9

Tiaan said:


> My Sir Vamo with Nautilus mini SS tank. Loaded with some sweet mothers milk!


 
You must tell me where you got that mustache piece! I NEED this in my life!


----------



## Heckers

Running a bit low here, need to top up again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba

Watching my daughter ride here in Hout Bay

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MarkK

What a beautiful day for it sir!!!

I must still get some juice by you!


----------



## baksteen8168

Finally got her wicking properly!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Heckers said:


> What is this silver condition? I have seen this mentioned a couple times now.


 

Hi @Heckers

A Silver is when you have a nicotine overdose to the point that you start sweating and have to lie down in a horizontal position on a couch or bed to recover.

It is named after me from something that happened to me at one of the Vape Meets.

For a more detailed explanation, take a look at the following thread, which we can use from now on for those that want to know
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/doing-a-silver-what-does-this-mean.4335/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Necris

@BumbleBee 
but where would one put the battery?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Yiannaki

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 9543


I want one!!!! Its so cute

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

My little Fury beast. Loving it!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## bones

Jungle Oats

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BansheeZA

Some cold meds

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop


----------



## BumbleBee

The Inhaler said:


> My little Fury beast. Loving it!!!
> View attachment 9548


I love that that mech has an eGo connector

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

Mouse (pc mouse that is...lol) in my left hand and my Launcher V2 mech with zenith dripper in right hand. 24gauge dual coil with bamboo yarn. Hits like a freight train and I'm in vaping heaven 

Oh, and vaping vanilla coffee atm. Yummy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

zadiac said:


> Mouse (pc mouse that is...lol) in my left hand and my Launcher V2 mech with zenith dripper in right hand. 24gauge dual coil with bamboo yarn. Hits like a freight train and I'm in vaping heaven
> 
> Oh, and vaping vanilla coffee atm. Yummy!


The Launcher V2 is the best mech mod one can get from Fasttech imo. Solid, smooth, no frills - just works. Enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

On a roll here. Got her wicking correctly too. With ekowool nogal... 

I have a feeling that my Nautilus is going to go into hibernation soon. Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

Hana with Frenilla. It got somehow a different, really nice flavour at the beachfront 

Enjoying it with nice garlic aioli, olives and Sangria!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Al3x

Atomic on the astromod dripping just b butterscotch mint

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow

Magma dripper on smok fury s. Dripping space jam pluto.


----------



## Alex

Okay, well I had to put it down to take the pic.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Angie

@peterokzn New mAN he got yesterday in his Vape Mail. 

Just have to try it out at the office today.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Angie said:


> @peterokzn New mAN he got yesterday in his Vape Mail.
> 
> Just have to try it out at the office today.
> 
> View attachment 9627


 
You are going to love that @Angie!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Angie

> You are going to love that @Angie!


@Rob Fisher I am, I don't think I will ever give it back to @peterokzn


----------



## Rob Fisher

Angie said:


> @Rob Fisher I am, I don't think I will ever give it back to @peterokzn


 
I thought that may happen!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Nthabiseng with Nicoticket Franilla

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Chef Guest said:


> View attachment 9637
> 
> 
> Nthabiseng with Nicoticket Franilla
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


Please do not post pictures of Woodvils, especially not with an awesome juice and drip tip!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Bwahahahahahahaha! 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## capetocuba

My cana @ 13w & mAN with 12mg Bobas!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZortEd

sent via pigeon... please feed and return to sender

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Cuddled up on the couch with three cats on my lap, watching Supernatural with a loaded 134

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

BumbleBee said:


> Cuddled up on the couch with three cats on my lap, watching Supernatural with a loaded 134
> 
> View attachment 9714


"Loaded" is the correct word with that 134, no doubt.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ZortEd

sent via pigeon... please feed and return to sender

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ZortEd

Brandy...Rocket Sheep Booster..Sassy(the cute one) and Youtube musix after a long weeks work.

sent via pigeon... please feed and return to sender

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Unsure

Hey Rob

I haven't forgotten you. Travis will get back to me when has finished the blocks and I will send you a picture when it's done.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Unsure said:


> Hey Rob
> 
> I haven't forgotten you. Travis will get back to me when has finished the blocks and I will send you a picture when it's done.


 
Thanks a million! Appreciate all your help Gil!


----------



## Unsure

This is yours Rob! Can't wait to see it as a Woodvil.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## TylerD

Unsure said:


> This is yours Rob! Can't wait to see it as a Woodvil.


Wow! That's going to look awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Unsure said:


> This is yours Rob! Can't wait to see it as a Woodvil.


 
@Unsure! Gil you are the MAN! Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Nemi, with nano dripper @ 0.4ohm duel micro coil.
I call it my texan plains. Nothing works better after a 3 hour meeting!
Did one for @Nightfearz as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Would love to get my hands on a 14350 mod for this. Idea is to have a super hard hitting vape for when you really need that hit. No need to last all day. Just long enough for one or 2 vape sessions at 30 - 40 watts. After that meeting, or during that "loop dop" at the pub

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey

Hana and Kayfun. 0.8 , 20w


----------



## M4dm0nk3y

In my hand right now? Some Bonaqua Pump

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Morne

Thanks @baksteen8168

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rvdwesth

Some JoyeTech Tobaco 16Mg VG mixed with a spot of 0Mg Cherry VG Dragon juice in a Kayfun 1.8ohm on the eVic at 9.2 Watts... dreaming of the special juice i have in transit from MT Baker


----------



## rvdwesth

Chemical said:


> EDIT: Some info on this setup. Kayfun lite on top of a Smok® Magneto in 350 mode, which is the only mode this mech should be vaped in. Drip tip is from the Kayfun clear nano set. Unfortunately it lasted about 3 days and the bottom of the tip broke off.


Why do you have an ashtray next to your setup there?


----------



## baksteen8168

Morne said:


> View attachment 10034
> 
> Thanks @baksteen8168


How are you finding it @Morne ?


----------



## Necris

@CraftyZA
How are the Nano drippers?
considered one as a juice taster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morne

baksteen8168 said:


> How are you finding it @Morne ?


It's really good.... Sweet, but good.

I will need some more soon


----------



## baksteen8168

Morne said:


> It's really good.... Sweet, but good.
> 
> I will need some more soon


Happy you like it.


----------



## CraftyZA

Necris said:


> @CraftyZA
> How are the Nano drippers?
> considered one as a juice taster


They are fantastic for juice. I bought 10!for exactly that reason. Especially great when developing new recipes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris

Back to basics for a flight to jhb evod and ego 650mah, mvp tucked safely in hand luggage

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nooby

My" head" is currently in my hand, waiting for my lift to take me to Metal Liz

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Reinhardt

0.3 parallel coil in 3D dripper powered by Nemi and Evest 35A 2500 mAh battery.

So much niceness!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Riddle

Loving the Kayfun clone on my eVic supreme. Can't seem to give any of my other tanks a chance since the Kayfun

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

In my hand now, a blast from the past - my beloved EVOD clearo. Dropped my full MPT3 

I just popped in a new coil and filled it. I'm an ass.

At least this is the first time I've used a EVOD clearo with Sade my Spinner. I'm actually a little stunned.



Riddle said:


> View attachment 10100
> 
> Loving the Kayfun clone on my eVic supreme. Can't seem to give any of my other tanks a chance since the Kayfun



I shouldn't be this attracted to a gadget, should I!
That's stunning.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle

@r0gue z0mbie Its a lovely setup... my standard protanks stay at home now all the time.


----------



## Morne

Black Betty (Reo) filled with some awesome Frenilla

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Yiannaki

TylerD said:


> View attachment 10115


Glad to see she's fully clothed 

Awesome pic!

What whiskey is that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Yiannaki said:


> Glad to see she's fully clothed
> 
> Awesome pic!
> 
> What whiskey is that?


Clothed and awesome
Jameson.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

TylerD said:


> Clothed and awesome
> Jameson.


Awesomeness! Enjoy it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Keyaam

Stingray clone and kayfun lite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Unsure

Couple days away....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Unsure said:


> Couple days away....


 
Gil she is a beauty of note! You are a lucky fish!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

Unsure said:


> Couple days away....



Nice man... nice


----------



## Noddy

VK vanilla cream with a dash of VK bubblegum

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Dripping Elvis' Breakfast in the Igo-L with a simple 1.4 ohm single coil on the blood sucking Maraxus. @ShaneW I can't thank you enough man, I'm loving this thing!

@Tristan this juice is a winner! Epic!




side note..... don't think you are strong enough to hold onto the top cap when drilling your air hole out with a handheld power drill, fingers bleed, a lot!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW

BumbleBee said:


> Dripping Elvis' Breakfast in the Igo-L with a simple 1.4 ohm single coil on the blood sucking Maraxus. @ShaneW I can't thank you enough man, I'm loving this thing!
> 
> @Tristan this juice is a winner! Epic!
> 
> View attachment 10192
> 
> 
> side note..... don't think you are strong enough to hold onto the top cap when drilling your air hole out with a handheld power drill, fingers bleed, a lot!



Hahaha, glad you enjoying it. 
I see the battle scars on your finger


----------



## Morne

Nom nom nom

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Nooby

Morne said:


> Nom nom nom
> View attachment 10250


 
I would love to have these 2 in my hands

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Blackwood on Vanilla. Coiled and wicked at 0.74 ohm, single! Its a beast. Loaded with CLS, and great plumes 
took my time to coil it, because it was a new style for me with the SS rope. Its amazing how it does the job, basically a dripper with a tank, huge airholes. The fitting of the coil is a breeze, due to the larger screwheads.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baverz



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Man, in down to a CE5 and 650 EVOD battery. The downside of ecigs. I need to wait until business hours to get a MPT3 replacement tank glass.

But I have to say, the CE5 is an unsung hero.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Noddy

@r0gue z0mbie When I broke my mPT3 glass, I bought 2 spare glasses plus an extra mPT3. Ordering a steel tube from fasttech. I will not be caught out again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Noddy said:


> @r0gue z0mbie When I broke my mPT3 glass, I bought 2 spare glasses plus an extra mPT3. Ordering a steel tube from fasttech. I will not be caught out again



Lol... Ya, I've learnt my lesson. 

BUT the CE5 and EVOD did get me off cigarettes, so I do have a special place in my heart for them 


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Gazzacpt

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Man, in down to a CE5 and 650 EVOD battery. The downside of ecigs. I need to wait until business hours to get a MPT3 replacement tank glass.
> 
> But I have to say, the CE5 is an unsung hero.
> 
> 
> Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


I still have a working CE5 its got some 18mg juice in it for those moments when a craving hits hard.


----------



## rogue zombie

Gazzacpt said:


> I still have a working CE5 its got some 18mg juice in it for those moments when a craving hits hard.



Well I tell you what, with the 1,8ohm coil and on a Spinner, this CE5 is getting me by nicely. Keep the wick saturated and there's no issues.

I think I'll always keep one of these around. 




Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZortEd

Beat that
@BansheeZA @Tank @Boesman @ ZortEd

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Tank

Hosja!!!!! Nou vape ons n ding!!!!

Vape it baby..... Vape it!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Al3x

Magma on the astromod dripping just b martjie

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Angie

Yum found my new toy

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jean

Just recoiled my kayfun. My own Peppermint Tart started tasted funky. But now! Omg!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff



Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Al3x

Plumeveil on the all copper overdose mod dripping bobas bounty thanx to @ShaneW this juice is da bomb

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ZortEd

I'll be grabbing some bobas if there will be any at the meet this weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

Cant get enough.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ConradS

Nothing fancy. Vape Evod and 18mg X2O Menthol Tobacco, works with a few homebrews with my boys!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

ConradS said:


> Nothing fancy. Vape Evod and 18mg X2O Menthol Tobacco, works with a few homebrews with my boys!


Doesn't need to be fancy, just needs to hit the spot

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Al3x

Cloupor t5 with the magma also with bobas, needed to Check on the difference in flavour and I can tell you there is a difference what the dif is that is hard to say, which is better? Man this juice really has a lot of flavours all combined in 1 awesome juice every build or atty gives it a new taste but still all good

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chemical

rvdwesth said:


> Why do you have an ashtray next to your setup there?


 
Was at a mates house who used to smoke.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Please somebody take this away from me - mAN, Spinner, Gorilla juice!

Must... have... more







Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## VapeSnow

My new ipv v2 with Legend dripper and ninja drip tip. Vaping clouds of flavor.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RIEFY

VapeSnow said:


> View attachment 10611
> 
> 
> My new ipv v2 with Legend dripper and ninja drip tip. Vaping clouds of flavor.


Awesome bru! that looks like an expensive drip tip!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## VapeSnow

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Awesome bru! that looks like an expensive drip tip!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Jip it was. Worth every penny!

Has its own airflow control!


----------



## RIEFY

where can I get one? are they adjustable?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## VapeSnow

It came from ninja modz in the USA. How adjustable?


----------



## RIEFY

airflow?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## VapeSnow

Jip it has. Nice to use on a rda with small holes. It push air into the rda and it cools the vaper and gives more flavor and a big cloud.


----------



## Ricgt

My new toy. 18350 SMOK fury-s with Aerotank mega with some CV melon on the rocks and polar express mixed together...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Dr Evil

Ricgt said:


> My new toy. 18350 SMOK fury-s with Aerotank mega with some CV melon on the rocks and polar express mixed together...
> 
> View attachment 10613


Where did you get the 18350 tube @Ricgt

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Ricgt

Dr Evil said:


> Where did you get the 18350 tube @Ricgt
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger



I got it from Craig at just vaping. Looking for an 18650 tube now.


----------



## Ollie

Got my first upgrade today, iTaste CLK 1280. Got my Twisp Tank popped on top with Vape King's caramel toffee and Belgium Waffle mixed inside. Set the voltage at 4.0 and my oh my, variable voltage FTW.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Oliver Barry said:


> Got my first upgrade today, iTaste CLK 1280. Got my Twisp Tank popped on top with Vape King's caramel toffee and Belgium Waffle mixed inside. Set the voltage at 4.0 and my oh my, variable voltage FTW.



Nice man, enjoy!



Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Cat

All EVOD coils failed, fasttech EVOD BCC clone coils are disgusting,
couldn't figure out how to put a coil on the Origen,
the iClear X.I went crazy a while ago,
the HHV arrived yesterday,
so i had to revert to the Aerotank Mega, put in a new coil,...still the same with the HANA, reads the resistance with the dry coil but as soon as juice gets to it - SHORTED.
So here we are with the Aerotank on the MVP, it needs the adaptor. (Very useful, it stops a lot of juice from seeping down into the battery container. Most times, there's no trace of juice on the bottom of it.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BansheeZA

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Evil

Ricgt said:


> I got it from Craig at just vaping. Looking for an 18650 tube now.


@Ricgt Oh i thought you bought the 650 because those were the only ones available and then got the 350 afterwards

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Oupa

Like a boss!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Oupa said:


> Like a boss!
> 
> View attachment 10638


That looks very civilized. That pypie is sick.


----------



## Ferdi

Nice. 

sent from my nokia 5110


----------



## Paulie

Al3x said:


> Cloupor t5 with the magma also with bobas, needed to Check on the difference in flavour and I can tell you there is a difference what the dif is that is hard to say, which is better? Man this juice really has a lot of flavours all combined in 1 awesome juice every build or atty gives it a new taste but still all good
> View attachment 10543


 

I find with bobas that at a lower wattage its sweeter and at a higher i get more tobacco

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Al3x

Tugboat on the panzer with my own special mix of just B juices. Cinnamon strawberry some Turkish delight and some VM menthol ice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x

The perfect pair with bobas bounty

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

paulph201 said:


> I find with bobas that at a lower wattage its sweeter and at a higher i get more tobacco



Ye, I find the same with Gorilla Juice. 
The banana is a more than just a note on lower wattage. Then it softens up on the higher wattage.

Also, after a few beers, it's nothing short of the work of a god!


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StangV2_0

Two nemis each with a taifun gt. Both drilled out for better airflow and coils about 0.5ohms each. One banana and the other peach.






^^can see the drilled airholes^^

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marten

Kayfun lite + with a quartz mini glass tank & copper vanilla 18650 clone. 1ohm single coil with cotton and Fizzy Truffle 12mg

Will take a few pictures later when I'm home from work

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ProDiCaL

My trusty old SVD with trident dripper built at 1ohm at 12w puff clouds on some custom mixed brandy at 3mg while studying the night away






Sent from my vertical cloud combustion APV

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## greybush

Upgraded to this little bad boy this week...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

greybush said:


> View attachment 11010
> 
> 
> Upgraded to this little bad boy this week...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
That looks so cute!!!


----------



## greybush

annemarievdh said:


> That looks so cute!!!


If by cute you mean badass then yes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## crack2483

Can I vape it?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkK

mostly alcohol and other ingredients that will turn into various nasties on their way to your lungs.


----------



## RIEFY

reo everyday allday





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MarkK

Whats in my hand?

I believe her name is Apple  And man is she a sweet heart

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gazzacpt

Digging this setup. 
Nemi 18350 kick and kayfun hybrid.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Golf

My baby with all her impefections yet to named loving her awesomeness

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Yiannaki

MarkK said:


> Whats in my hand?
> 
> I believe her name is Apple  And man is she a sweet heart
> 
> 
> View attachment 11044


That looks awesome bro! And an amazing colour to boot

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Rotating at the moment ;p

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac

Does that iPhone thing work?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

zadiac said:


> Does that iPhone thing work?



Jip it works wonderfully

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x

Magma on the Sigelei 50 dripping my fav bobas

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Riddle

Nemesis + plume veil with a 0.2ohm parallel coil. Amazing vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Angie



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Zekville mini




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby

It's that time of the morning lol...


----------



## Chef Guest

Black Mask Eclipse prototype with the rocket rba. Running a 1 ohm double barrel coil and vaping on omega vapes chronos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Dunno why it sent 2 pics. Double hitter! That's what I need in my coffee! 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Dr Evil

Nemi in 350 mode with Kayfun 3.1 with nano kit in hybrid. This thing is tiny but kicks like a mule in the nuts. 




Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

LOL "..... kicks like a mule in the nuts" I suggest you vape it with your mouth

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dr Evil

johan said:


> LOL "..... kicks like a mule in the nuts" I suggest you vape it with your mouth



Bwahahahahaha, i got a funny feeling this is going into that "other" thread 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Golf

Atomic and my new Plume Veil ummm .2ohm build mistake

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

The Golf said:


> Atomic and my new Plume Veil ummm .2ohm build mistake


 
... and by the looks of the cloud you forgot to add "20 drops of diesel"

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## kimbo

Sigelei 20w with The Rose v2 and my DIY NET juice, a match made in heaven

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoogaBooga

My brand new Smok BEC Pro, Nautilus Mini with Kiwi juice.

The BEC Pro is a beast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

BoogaBooga said:


> My brand new Smok BEC Pro, Nautilus Mini with Kiwi juice.
> 
> The BEC Pro is a beast



I'm so jealous!


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Tobeco Kafun Lite Plus on a Astro Clone.

Kayfuns been fighting with me a little. Ran out of gas, so I can't build a new coil for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Joyetech delta c3 + astro mod clone 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Kayfun lite + V2 hana mini dna30 5prawns Gambit Bliss





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Necris

Some H1n1 in the trident

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gazzacpt

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Tobeco Kafun Lite Plus on a Astro Clone.
> 
> Kayfuns been fighting with me a little. Ran out of gas, so I can't build a new coil for it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 11675


Wrap your coil install it, fire it till its hot then stop firing and pinch it with a pliers or tweezer till its cool. Do that once or twice to set it. Tourching helps wrapping but its not essential.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

@Gazzacpt it's not the coils that I've been fighting with, it's the wicking. But I think I have it sorted now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Kayfun lite + V2 hana mini dna30 5prawns Gambit Bliss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Last stage before new Reo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

n0ugh7_zw said:


> View attachment 11707
> 
> 
> @Gazzacpt it's not the coils that I've been fighting with, it's the wicking. But I think I have it sorted now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh right took me a good few tries and quite a bit of juice leaking out the airholes before I nailed the wicking setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Just screwing around...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

My Launcher V2 with my Zenith V2 with a 2.8 ohm coil, bamboo yarn and vaping Craft Vapour's Artizan RY4. Vaping Heaven!!

In my Plume Veil I have dual stove top coils (24g kanthal @ 3.3 ohms) with rayon cotton and Craft Vapour's Just Damn Peachy. Also Heaven!!


----------



## Andre

zadiac said:


> My Launcher V2 with my Zenith V2 with a 2.8 ohm coil, bamboo yarn and vaping Craft Vapour's Artizan RY4. Vaping Heaven!!
> 
> In my Plume Veil I have dual stove top coils (24g kanthal @ 3.3 ohms) with rayon cotton and Craft Vapour's Just Damn Peachy. Also Heaven!!


Those resistances do not sound right? Reo on the way, I presume?


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## capetocuba

The Golf said:


> Atomic and my new Plume Veil ummm .2ohm build mistake


 
Human smoke machine china!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

i have lots in my hands today

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Kafun lite plus with a frosted tank, and my astro mod all switched around.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Baverz

Sunday riding

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Avril is in my hand at the emerald casino.






Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Avril is in my hand at the emerald casino.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


So, what is winning - gambling or fishing?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Unsure

I forget to visit this forum and that needs to change. I have been using my Woodvil VV almost 24/7 as of late ever since I found a sweet spot with voltage and coil set up. Forgive if I already shared this video here.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Alex

Unsure said:


> I forget to visit this forum and that needs to change. I have been using my Woodvil VV almost 24/7 as of late ever since I found a sweet spot with voltage and coil set up. Forgive if I already shared this video here.




Wow @Unsure.. she sure is a beaut.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Been dripping all day  




Polished up the top cap on my iGO-W


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean

Just got to work and saw I did not bring my carry case with juice!


----------



## baksteen8168

Waited untill I could perfect a build that brings out ample flavour before I filled up with 5P - Gambit.

2mm Twisted 28g kanthal wicked with 2mm ekowool. Flavour is AWESOME and not a dry hit yet!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Jean said:


> Just got to work and saw I did not bring my carry case with juice!


That is a calamity - rationing for you today!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jean

Andre said:


> That is a calamity - rationing for you today!


 But I made it in the end!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Chef Guest

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## BumbleBee

baksteen8168 said:


> Waited untill I could perfect a build that brings out ample flavour before I filled up with 5P - Gambit.
> 
> 2mm Twisted 28g kanthal wicked with 2mm ekowool. Flavour is AWESOME and not a dry hit yet!



Is that a yellow tank section or is it the juice? That colour combination with the red o-rings and black hardware is epic! I love it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> So, what is winning - gambling or fishing?



Both... got 5 of a kind and won a grand... then back onto the water and we won the inter-provincials again! Great week at the office on the water!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Both... got 5 of a kind and won a grand... then back onto the water and we won the inter-provincials again! Great week at the office on the water!


Awesome week that....one of a kind!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle

Andre said:


> Awesome week that....one of a kind!



Actually he said 5 of a kind

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## steve

lab65 . big dripper clone . running at 0.25 ohms thanks to a fantastic build by @Zegee

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## capetocuba

steve said:


> lab65 . big dripper clone . running at 0.25 ohms thanks to a fantastic build by @Zegee


Looks awesome Stevie!


----------



## steve

capetocuba said:


> Looks awesome Stevie!


likewise pal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

steve said:


> lab65 . big dripper clone . running at 0.25 ohms thanks to a fantastic build by @Zegee



OH! Nice colour combination.


----------



## baksteen8168

BumbleBee said:


> Is that a yellow tank section or is it the juice? That colour combination with the red o-rings and black hardware is epic! I love it


That would be the 5P - Gambit giving the color. she has a clear quartz tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

steve said:


> lab65 . big dripper clone . running at 0.25 ohms thanks to a fantastic build by @Zegee


Always a pleasure bro still drooling over that lab

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve

johan said:


> OH! Nice colour combination.


thanks johan !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

It's back to basics for me for a while....

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## K_klops

Nemesis clone with a plume veil clone RDA . Mmmmm get some

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor

I'm holding my twisp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Mattj4l/Vapor said:


> I'm holding my twisp.
> View attachment 12943



Decent thick plumes!


as @Tom would say

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hotti

My two new toys just arrived. Placed order on Friday from China and arrived here in California by Tuesday morning. Don't you just love it when things work? ZNA50, CLOUPOR T5 and a TAIFUN GT

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Stingray x clone + tobh clone + chuff enuff clone 
The opening on the chuff enuff is like 12mm, it's massive!




Here's what it looks like without the chuff enuff top cap.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Great quality photo there @n0ugh7_zw 
(The second one in particular)
Super!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Thanks @Silver


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver

Starting to look long in the tooth. 

But still a classic in my book. 

Evod1 and MVP2 - perfect for that early morning light vape while catching up on the forum

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

I remember when I started the EVOD looked massive  Now my stingray looks small


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Not in my hand in the picture but I'm using both of these  small size difference







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 13170



What camera or phone was this pic taken with? Love the clarity!


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> What camera or phone was this pic taken with? Love the clarity!


that would be my samsung note 3.
only recently learnt that if you aim your samsung camera, then hold the shoot button, it will focus the picture and when you release it takes the photo.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Marzuq said:


> that would be my samsung note 3.
> only recently learnt that if you aim your samsung camera, then hold the shoot button, it will focus the picture and when you release it takes the photo.



It's a brilliant picture @Marzuq ! I hope my iPhone 6 does as good a job when it arrives!


----------



## Royale Vapor

my 134 mini


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> It's a brilliant picture @Marzuq ! I hope my iPhone 6 does as good a job when it arrives!


thansk @Rob Fisher 
from the reviews and tech sites the camera quality of the Iphone 6 is going to up top with the better camera phone options.


----------



## The Golf

Plume Veil bf (on yet to be named sx350 mod) .3ohm twisted 30g and twisted 26g parallel coil

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Michaelsa

Skipped leg day. 
I ran out of batteries, so I stuck the kayfun on an ego battery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve

lunki decided to photo bomb my pic . lab65 by atmizoo with a tobh clone on top

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

steve said:


> lunki decided to photo bomb my pic . lab65 by atmizoo with a tobh clone on top


Lunkiiiii!!!! 

What is it with cats and vape gear mine helps me builds coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

steve said:


> lunki decided to photo bomb my pic . lab65 by atmizoo with a tobh clone on top


Very elegantly done, lunki!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

All three in turn, in pretty equal amounts 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ferdi

VTR with smok rsst. 

sent from my nokia 5110

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x

Mutation x on the Stingray x with some of my very own short bread and maple syrup 
And my all day atomic and reo combo with some JustB butterscotch mint

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## steve

Al3x said:


> Mutation x on the Stingray x with some of my very own short bread and maple syrup
> And my all day atomic and reo combo with some JustB butterscotch mint
> View attachment 13347


Nice Alex!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Al3x said:


> Mutation x on the Stingray x with some of my very own short bread and maple syrup
> And my all day atomic and reo combo with some JustB butterscotch mint
> View attachment 13347


Ah, that Reo is well dressed up, me like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Ye I love that REO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi

PANZER + Kangertech Giant (0.8 Sub-ohm coil)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## steve

lab . atomic . and my reo !

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BillW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## steve

BillW said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what a killer combo . nice one my friend

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Sunday morning catching up on the forum. 

Craft Vapour Melon on the Rocks 18mg in the Nautilus Mini. 

Perfect mindless vaping

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Riddle

REO All day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

At worlds view in Nyanga








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre

steve said:


> lab . atomic . and my reo !


And perfectly colour co-ordinated! Me like.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle

Must be nice to be vaping with that lovely scenery

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BillW

n0ugh7_zw said:


> At worlds view in Nyanga
> 
> View attachment 13380
> 
> 
> View attachment 13381
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's definitely not Nyanga in Cape Town 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## exodus

My first setup since the twisp. What an improvement and im already looking for the next one.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre

exodus said:


> My first setup since the twisp. What an improvement and im already looking for the next one.


Great, and the juice is not too shabby too!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Angie

Can you see it????

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

@Al3x it has to be mentioned. that reo is stunning. stands out and rightfully so


----------



## Al3x

Marzuq said:


> @Al3x it has to be mentioned. that reo is stunning. stands out and rightfully so


Thanx bro, easier to keep clean no scratches anymore and to me looks awesome playing around with some different colors for the doors. Here is this week's model lol
Now if only I can leave it alone long enough to get the top sorted where I modded to lp cutex worked but I just didn't leave it long enough to dry will get around to this one of the day's

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Marzuq

Al3x said:


> Thanx bro, easier to keep clean no scratches anymore and to me looks awesome playing around with some different colors for the doors. Here is this week's model lol
> Now if only I can leave it alone long enough to get the top sorted where I modded to lp cited worked but I just didn't leave it long enough to dry will get around to this one of the day's
> 
> View attachment 13592
> View attachment 13593



so basically its a all white reo with custom vinyl wrap ?


----------



## Al3x

Marzuq said:


> so basically its a all white reo with custom vinyl wrap ?


yip, but not exactly custom wrapped as yet, a little more practice and I will get it there


----------



## Marzuq

Al3x said:


> yip, but not exactly custom wrapped as yet, a little more practice and I will get it there



looks awesome. ive dabbled in wrapping too but with simple colors. my only concern is the base where the atty fits. i chain vape and double clutch so the atty gets quite hot


----------



## KimH

@Zodiac 
You were right, I am loving the Nauti mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x

Marzuq said:


> looks awesome. ive dabbled in wrapping too but with simple colors. my only concern is the base where the atty fits. i chain vape and double clutch so the atty gets quite hot


yeah I wouldn't take a chance and wrap the top because of the heat, but luckily mine is white so the cutex (when done right and left to dry) works out, but was also considering just leaving the top where the rda sits plain alluminium and give it a nice shine will match with button and rda, actually I think I take off the cutex later today and post a pic, you guys can give me your thoughts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Al3x said:


> yeah I wouldn't take a chance and wrap the top because of the heat, but luckily mine is white so the cutex (when done right and left to dry) works out, but was also considering just leaving the top where the rda sits plain alluminium and give it a nice shine will match with button and rda, actually I think I take off the cutex later today and post a pic, you guys can give me your thoughts



excellent. look forward to seeing those pics and your impressions thereof


----------



## Silver

Angie said:


> Can you see it????
> View attachment 13587



I see it @Angie
Loud and clear!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Today's setup 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tom

That is the Flash e Vapor V3 on a Vanilla. 
I thought I can give some impressions after testing it now for a while:

This is a perfect device for RBA novices and for TH seekers. Where did it get the name? The throat hit is called in Germany a "flash", and because of the exceptional TH it was named Flash e Vapor, short FeV.

It is perfect for beginners as you can get to the coil at any time without draining the tank, and its easy to wick. The tank section is completely separate and can be taken off the coil section, then to refill one has to just separate the tank with the help of the knurled parts. 
The tank feeds the juice to the coil thru 2 wicking holes that are either stuffed with the supplied cotton strands or, as I did it because of darkest subohming and the need of more juiceflow, with 2 short ESS rolls. These stick out slightly to make contact to the actual cotton wool wick that is pulled thru the coil. see below.





The airflow is regulated by different screws, the 1.6mm is optional and that is what I am currently using. One can remove it completely for an airy draw, I will probably go for that soon. 

All in all....its a better device then the Kayfun for its ease of use. Make no mistake, I love my Kayfuns as I had hardly any troubles with it....but the FeV is more easy to handle and as a bonus it produces exceptional TH for the peeps that are chasing it (i am more into clouds tho)

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Zodiac

KimH said:


> @Zodiac
> You were right, I am loving the Nauti mini
> 
> View attachment 13597


Glad you are enjoying it @KimH, that Innokin CLK 1280 battery and Nautilus mini is a great combo !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan

Kayfun 3.1 clone and Smok BEC Pro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

LandyMan said:


> Kayfun 3.1 clone and Smok BEC Pro



Beautiful combination indeed.


----------



## LandyMan

johan said:


> Beautiful combination indeed.


Agreed. Just need to try and adjust the centre pin so the beauty ring and tank sit flush

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

LandyMan said:


> Agreed. Just need to try and adjust the centre pin so the beauty ring and tank sit flush



Unscrew the beauty ring slightly to support and sit flush with the tank. It's less noticeable that way and is far easier on the OCD imo.


----------



## TylerD

Bebop!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## TylerD

Digging this juice @Sir Vape !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sir Vape

Aaaaahhh stoked you like it @TylerD 

Getting rave reviews on the Rocket Tobacco range. I look forward to a full review soon


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Kangertech Evod... 

Man why was i so stupid to buy from the chinese, i guess by knowing nothing about vaping and seeing a few twisps floating around. Lets see if the pic uploads. Yup it does, there in all its glory stands my Humble Evod next to the spawn of satan, the remaining of the two fake ego-ce4's that i had purchased.

So now i sit in awe with my Evod, blowing out plumes of vapor and reminiscing of times past, present and what will come in the future of my vaping journey.



vape the planet

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riddle

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Kangertech Evod...
> 
> Man why was i so stupid to buy from the chinese, i guess by knowing nothing about vaping and seeing a few twisps floating around. Lets see if the pic uploads. Yup it does, there in all its glory stands my Humble Evod next to the spawn of satan, the remaining of the two fake ego-ce4's that i had purchased.
> 
> So now i sit in awe with my Evod, blowing out plumes of vapor and reminiscing of times past, present and what will come in the future of my vaping journey.
> 
> 
> 
> vape the planet


That Chinese ego was my first buy also. Does the job but doesn't last too long. Still got the remains of it in my vape graveyard


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

This is the other one.. Look at my other posts, you will know what i am talking about then







vape the planet


----------



## Al3x

@Marzuq I removed the white from the top of the 510 and left it still need to give it a good shine but liking the look so far


----------



## Marzuq

Al3x said:


> @Marzuq I removed the white from the top of the 510 and left it still need to give it a good shine but liking the look so far
> View attachment 13676
> View attachment 13677



looks awesome. but the brushed look is quite nice too. blends nicely with the atomics finish


----------



## Kaizer

V3 Flip Clone (Vapeking) 
Veritas Clone (SirVape)
Monroe (VM)
... Spreading the love

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

Looks stunning @Kaizer!


----------



## Al3x

Black stingray x with the onslaught with some cinnamon strawberry and reo with some mandarin menthol ice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Al3x said:


> @Marzuq I removed the white from the top of the 510 and left it still need to give it a good shine but liking the look so far
> View attachment 13676
> View attachment 13677


Mothers Mag polish does it the best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

What else is needed

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## gman211991

Got my hana mini and nauti mini reunited


----------



## Necris



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Al3x

thekeeperza said:


> What else is needed


Alternative

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

@Al3x where do you get those wraps?


----------



## LandyMan

thekeeperza said:


> What else is needed


Castle Lite?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan

LandyMan said:


> Castle Lite?


Here you go. LOL

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Al3x

r0gue z0mbie said:


> @Al3x where do you get those wraps?


I just go to the guys that do wrapping and buy their offcuts and get the small car decals from flea market or China malls you can buy the wraps from China mall also but they sell them in lengths and no need for a lot so offcuts are fine. Then I just mix and match till I like the look

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 13742


Yip, patina is forming!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 13742


Damn, now I remember how big the SVD can get with a full setup!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 13742


That new copper addition is sexy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

TylerD said:


> Damn, now I remember how big the SVD can get with a full setup!


I need to chain those two end caps together, will make a great pair of nunchucks. I love my SVDs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

TylerD said:


> Damn, now I remember how big the SVD can get with a full setup!


The family use to call my one my lightsaber

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Andre said:


> Yip, patina is forming!


The patina on the webbing between my thumb and index finger is coming along nicely too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

BumbleBee said:


> The patina on the webbing between my thumb and index finger is coming along nicely too


Ja hey thats what irritates me about copper mods. Waiting for my copper king to petina nicely before sealing. But till then I have to live with that copper smell on my hands.


----------



## Nooby

Some DIY with some DIY lol...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee

Gazzacpt said:


> Ja hey thats what irritates me about copper mods. Waiting for my copper king to petina nicely before sealing. But till then I have to live with that copper smell on my hands.



Apparently skin contact with copper is a good thing, can't remember why or how but I know a lot of people wear copper bracelets for this reason, I'm not into jewelery. Now I just need to get my hands on a brass V3 Flip.


----------



## VapeSnow

Vaping sum people's vape on my new toy until my reo arrive. Should point out the cloupor has so far the best dna style chip in it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

New Lily with her Golden Cyclops and Tropical Ice inside!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Witu



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Big dripper clone hybrided into my stingray x clone 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nooby

Beautiful combo.. looks like they were made for each other..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

This stingray is insane, makes nearly any atty look like it was born for it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

First proper test of my omega clone, digging it 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Witu said:


>



This is in my hand to... But it could be going through the window shortly.

I despise commercial coils. Just despise them!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Witu

r0gue z0mbie said:


> This is in my hand to... But it could be going through the window shortly.
> 
> I despise commercial coils. Just despise them!


What do you mean mate


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

He means that their performance is really bland, after you've moved on to rebuildable atomizers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Time for that Russian or, even better, a Reo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Witu

I understand


----------



## BigGuy



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zadiac

My Reo of course!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Vulcan built to 0.6ohms 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x

Mutation x on the sigelei and my all day reotomic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve

reo running at .5 . big dripper and tobh both at .2 . jooses bombies kiss the ring . purple alien and cats meow.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RIEFY

steve said:


> reo running at .5 . big dripper and tobh both at .2 . jooses bombies kiss the ring . purple alien and cats meow.


looking good mate!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Al3x said:


> View attachment 13836
> 
> Mutation x on the sigelei and my all day reotomic



I love that name - "Reotomic" !


----------



## crack2483

Earlier for Rugby. 







Now some drunk gaming

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Hazelnut latte from seattle
Vexy loaded with vm4

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BansheeZA

Privilege Ferrero and Dulce mix in the kayfun and a Olof Berg


----------



## crack2483

At it again lol.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## CraftyZA

Decided to take up dripping again so acquired a kit from @Stroodlepuff. 
(Gave all my previous drippers away at some point)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

CraftyZA said:


> Decided to take up dripping again so acquired a kit from @Stroodlepuff.
> (Gave all my previous drippers away at some point)


Welcome back. You going to like that TOBH mine hasn't seen a coil above 0.4 ohms its killer.


----------



## CraftyZA

I bought 2 drippers and I must say, i prefer this over the 5 post igo.
However, i'm not convinced about the airflow config. Will play around a bit more and try to improve it. Running at 0.8.
The ithaka and gg is my goto kit for 0.4 - 0.3 setups. The kayfun and drippers i run between 0.8 and 1 ohm.


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

My xperia z ultra

Vape the Planet


----------



## RIEFY

CraftyZA said:


> I bought 2 drippers and I must say, i prefer this over the 5 post igo.
> However, i'm not convinced about the airflow config. Will play around a bit more and try to improve it. Running at 0.8.
> The ithaka and gg is my goto kit for 0.4 - 0.3 setups. The kayfun and drippers i run between 0.8 and 1 ohm.


@Crafty please show us some pics of the gg ithaka setup. havent seen it in ages.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CraftyZA

Cape vaping supplies said:


> @Crafty please show us some pics of the gg ithaka setup. havent seen it in ages.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Cool. Will do tonight. She's due for a rebuild. Need to make some nr wires again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Daughter is off sick, so staying at home with her today. What better way to keep busy (except for building coils)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Riddle

Bedtime Vape session.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AndreFerreira

This has been my vape all night.

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

These two beauts.

The Russian loaded with Purple Alien, and the MPT3 loaded with VK Trick or Treat #2.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Yiannaki

r0gue z0mbie said:


> These two beauts.
> 
> The Russian loaded with Purple Alien, and the MPT3 loaded with VK Trick or Treat #2.
> 
> View attachment 14243


Super combination! Me like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

For a while I had been running the Hanna Mini with Naughty Mini on it.. But I have once again returned to the dark side of vaping

Now on Magneto with Russian 91%


----------



## Andre

BhavZ said:


> For a while I had been running the Hanna Mini with Naughty Mini on it.. But I have once again returned to the dark side of vaping
> 
> Now on Magneto with Russian 91%


Way to go. Great to see you on the forums.


----------



## BhavZ

Thanks Andre. Work has been pretty manic but loving it none the less

sent from deep inside a vape cloud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

lekker Sunday vape and braai with the boys. thanks guys @steve @capetocuba @Zegee @iPWN @BillW @zekihilmi @Gazzacpt

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

I'm Vaping on all 3 of these. I'm in flavour heaven 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve

Cape vaping supplies said:


> lekker Sunday vape and braai with the boys. thanks guys @steve @capetocuba @Zegee @iPWN @BillW @zekihilmi @Gazzacpt
> 
> View attachment 14461


Thanks all . was a right laugh . good way to spend a sunday imo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba

steve said:


> Thanks all . was a right laugh . good way to spend a sunday imo


Yeah good company excellent braai masters and awesome vape


----------



## steve

jeez my pic came out sideways @robfisher gonna anihilate me


----------



## Yiannaki

Family from the UK brought these over for me  they look rad, but they're not too tasty.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Snape of Vape

Gorilla juice in the aqua. First coil in there, first one for the sigelei and regulated mod for that matter. 

Slowly stepping up the wattage to find a sweet spot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Cape vaping supplies said:


> @Crafty please show us some pics of the gg ithaka setup. havent seen it in ages.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


At home, i would have nothing else in my hand 













This one here is from the build i did on youtube, and is filled with tark's poison elite. 3rd tank to be precise. 

I will try and do a demo build at the jhb vape meet, and have some one else record it. For all of the ithaka owners.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BumbleBee

Rose V2 filled with Rocket Sheep Booster on a freshly polished Viggo

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Mini mode 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lily with Tropical Ice with lung hits!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mo P

My mAN on ipv2 @13.5w. Perfect for public places, like the library on campus. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Mo P said:


> My mAN on ipv2 @13.5w. Perfect for public places, like the library on campus. Lol


Sweet spot for me with the mAN is also on 13.5w, iStick or BEC Pro


----------



## annemarievdh

Permanently in my hands these days 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gazzacpt

annemarievdh said:


> View attachment 14820
> 
> 
> Permanently in my hands these days
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


Wow that KF lite is as tall as the mvp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Gazzacpt said:


> Wow that KF lite is as tall as the mvp.



Its a kayfun mini and it can go taler 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## TylerD

annemarievdh said:


> Its a kayfun mini and it can go taler
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


If you rub it......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## kimbo

ZNA with the Orchid v4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

TylerD said:


> If you rub it......



Must I say it...

Must I not...

No @TylerD, you must screw it taler 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Alex

My favourite things Coffee and Reo

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## BansheeZA

Nilla custard and a ice cold semi sweet white... Oh and a little something in the back to braai some wors

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Jimbo

Wow @Alex those Reos look as if they just returned from the Spa. 

I really have to give my Reos a good bubble bath and shine them up a bit.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mario

Twisted vertical quad coil build inside this beast

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan

This, with a glass of Merlot

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Ok, seeing everyone's enjoying a glass of something. I'll join in. 





Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Jimbo said:


> Wow @Alex those Reos look as if they just returned from the Spa.
> 
> I really have to give my Reos a good bubble bath and shine them up a bit.


He treated the raw tumbled with Vim!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> He treated the raw tumbled with Vim!



I did indeed, but I found an even better way since then

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> I did indeed, but I found an even better way since then


Using just that? With water or not?


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> Using just that? With water or not?



I use a little water, and just sand very lightly in one direction only, allowing the grit to do the work. And making sure to keep the strokes dead straight. It doesn't produce a mirror finish, which I don't want. But rather a very fine brushed look which I think is awesome. And it only takes about 5-10 minutes tops. The benefit of using the sanding sponge block is a perfectly even finish.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> I use a little water, and just sand very lightly in one direction only, allowing the grit to do the work. And making sure to keep the strokes dead straight. It doesn't produce a mirror finish, which I don't want. But rather a very fine brushed look which I think is awesome. And it only takes about 5-10 minutes tops. The benefit of using the sanding sponge block is a perfectly even finish.


Damn, and my bottle of Vim has been standing there. Now I need to visit a hardware shop.


----------



## Al3x

With a 0.11 dual parallel 22g and 26g

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> Damn, and my bottle of Vim has been standing there. Now I need to visit a hardware shop.



hehe, sorry about that. The VIM also works great. But the other way is even better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Al3x said:


> With a 0.11 dual parallel 22g and 26g



wow @Al3x, that must be one very warm vape


----------



## Al3x

Warm and awesome. Chucks clouds and flavour is amazing mothers milk now tastes like rich thick butter creamy milk and slight strawberry almost muted strawberry on the exhale totally changed this juice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Alex said:


> I did indeed, but I found an even better way since then


I'm so doing this on the weekend. My reo is looking a bit more worn than it should look.


----------



## Al3x

The all famous reODIN with some claim your thrown 


I know my baby is a bit dirty, now you guys know why I wrapped it. Soon as I get a chance this weekend I will take this wrap off and rewrap it will be back to good as New

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## baksteen8168

Wanted to try something special in here.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Snape of Vape

This aqua is really impressing me and this regulated side of things even more so!





Oh the juice is Banzai vapors - Sensei's stash, courtesy of Zamplebox @Tony

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ollie



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

100W in a restaurant
.... it is allowed again since yesterday's court ruling!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP

Tom said:


> 100W in a restaurant
> .... it is allowed again since yesterday's court ruling!


Court ruling..what did I miss?


----------



## Tom

It was here that vaping was regulated like cigs, i.e. prohibited in pubs and restaurants. A pub owner in Cologne challenged it and won. Since yesterday it is legal to vape in pubs and restaurant again. Full on victory for vaping!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## GerharddP

Tom said:


> It was here that vaping was regulated like cigs, i.e. prohibited in pubs and restaurants. A pub owner in Cologne challenged it and won. Since yesterday it is legal to vape in pubs and restaurant again. Full on victory for vaping!!!


Wow thats the best news since finding out im getting a 100w mod tomorrow, clouds and steak anyone?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

GerharddP said:


> Wow thats the best news since finding out im getting a 100w mod tomorrow, clouds and steak anyone?


Lol, @Tom is in Germany. But, for the record, nothing actually on our law books to stop you vaping in public places.....we are just courteous and considerate, where appropriate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## GadgetFreak

Five Pawns Gambit @18mg NomNom, tank looks empty but there is enough in there for a double feature movie!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tom

Andre said:


> Lol, @Tom is in Germany. But, for the record, nothing actually on our law books to stop you vaping in public places.....we are just courteous and considerate, where appropriate.


yip. its just a good feeling that the restauarnt ownner, where we were last week and he was keen on trying the vaping, called us in from outside and told us that he is happy to let us vape inside  its a good feeling to do exactly that. legally. 

just bear in mind...its in Germany! So, do not blame me for being kacked on in SA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

My early B-Day gift. Aerotank Turbo on my trusty eVic Supreme. Looks like a knobkierie but man oh man, does this taste good!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerharddP

Andre said:


> Lol, @Tom is in Germany. But, for the record, nothing actually on our law books to stop you vaping in public places.....we are just courteous and considerate, where appropriate.


 wow didnt see that..I am always considerate, just when a guy asked me to stop in the smoking section of a spur (I was on my dripper) while he was smoking away I just added juice and started straight to lung 5 second drags and brought the clouds down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x

ReODIN with some CV yellow submarine

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Andre

Al3x said:


> ReODIN with some CV yellow submarine
> View attachment 14926


Awesome picture!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie

My new Cana DNA 30 that I just picked up from Doc, VK Vanilla BBM in the tank... This thing is amazing!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rogue zombie

This 




I love the MVP with my commercial tanks, but it's just short of oomph for running a Russian.

But I love the flavour I get from the Russian, so I'm kinda screwed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

VM Berry Blaze with 2 drops of VM Menthol Concentrate. 

Pleasing my taste buds. 

The mighty Evod1 on the 'hall of fame' MVP2

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Gonzales

Kings crown The King
And a snoek oppi kole

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Al3x

It's a lekka Sunday with some tasty delheim Vera Cruz and a rotation of Elvis breakfast, carabana and strapple mint by lekka vapors

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## annemarievdh

On the couch after a very busy morning. Vaping and relaxing 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GadgetFreak

Cutest little device with some ry4. Vapes very well on this Kangertech 1.5 ohm coil. Got it this morning so I am quite impressed thus far. Time will tell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## JW Flynn

GadgetFreak said:


> View attachment 15325
> View attachment 15326
> 
> 
> Cutest little device with some ry4. Vapes very well on this Kangertech 1.5 ohm coil. Got it this morning so I am quite impressed thus far. Time will tell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Love my Hades, use it day in and day out, hehe

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

GadgetFreak said:


> View attachment 15325
> View attachment 15326
> 
> 
> Cutest little device with some ry4. Vapes very well on this Kangertech 1.5 ohm coil. Got it this morning so I am quite impressed thus far. Time will tell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought it only took proprietary coils?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ollie

Some 24g kanthal I just picked up from Vape King! Yeahhh

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GadgetFreak

Andre said:


> I thought it only took proprietary coils?


Yes definitely proprietary coils. Sorry I was not clear in my message.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## whatalotigot

Oliver Barry said:


> View attachment 15332
> 
> 
> Some 24g kanthal I just picked up from Vape King! Yeahhh


How many meters is that? I need these bigger spools at the rate im building.


----------



## Rob Fisher

In my hand is lily and in the distance you will see the north coast of KZN. Homeward Bound!







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## JW Flynn

whatalotigot said:


> How many meters is that? I need these bigger spools at the rate im building.


Probably going to be 10 Meter, most of the spools from vapeking are 10M.. it does go a long way, I have been building coils like crazy, ranging between the sizes I have, 24, 28 and 30, and it really does last surprisingly long..


----------



## Ollie

whatalotigot said:


> How many meters is that? I need these bigger spools at the rate im building.



Yeah it's a 10m spool! And they do go a long way! Definitely worth getting imo.


----------



## Ollie

Rob Fisher said:


> In my hand is lily and in the distance you will see the north coast of KZN. Homeward Bound!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!



Epic!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Luke Van

My new baby. Most amazing setup

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Nothing like some Blackbird in the morning with my coffee and forum catch up

This is REO Black, the dedicated tobacco REO. Always set up for a good thumping. 

Lovely.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan

I need two hands today 
Pocket Rocket with some nom nom Cream Soda

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nooby

Giving the Reo a break...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Nooby said:


> Giving the Reo a break...
> 
> View attachment 15428


Still one of the most beautiful mods around imo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Nooby

Andre said:


> Still one of the most beautiful mods around imo.



I have to agree with you there @Andre... Thinking of getting an Odin for this ZNA...


----------



## Andre

Nooby said:


> I have to agree with you there @Andre... Thinking of getting an Odin for this ZNA...


The Odin is awesome, you won't go wrong. Have a bf one on a Reo and it rocks big time.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Nooby said:


> I have to agree with you there @Andre... Thinking of getting an Odin for this ZNA...


Dude.... The Odin rocks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

LandyMan said:


> I need two hands today
> Pocket Rocket with some nom nom Cream Soda



Castle Light! 

Don't let your wife do the booze shopping. This is what happens.

*totally joking*

It's crisp, I like it. But it just bloats me


----------



## LandyMan

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Castle Light!
> 
> Don't let your wife do the booze shopping. This is what happens.
> 
> *totally joking*
> 
> It's crisp, I like it. But it just bloats me


Its for free, so I don't mind

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Nooby

Yiannaki said:


> Dude.... The Odin rocks



Yeah, VapeClub don't have stock... hopefully by payday they will.


----------



## Necris



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Trying Kings Crown - Fight your Fate again now that I have discovered lung hits on a Cyclops!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Trying Kings Crown - Fight your Fate again now that I have discovered lung hits on a Cyclops!
> 
> View attachment 15434



That black AFC looks sexy!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Rob Fisher said:


> Trying Kings Crown - Fight your Fate again now that I have discovered lung hits on a Cyclops!
> 
> View attachment 15434



That strawberry and lemons one. I believe it's gorgeous, so let us know what you think.


----------



## Rob Fisher

r0gue z0mbie said:


> That strawberry and lemons one. I believe it's gorgeous, so let us know what you think.



I think the juice is better off in a Nautilus on a low wattage like 8 watts. Not great in the REO...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Rob Fisher said:


> I think the juice is better off in a Nautilus on a low wattage like 8 watts. Not great in the REO...



Oh really. 

I don't like fruit flavours' vapour warm, so low power would make sense to me to.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Necris said:


>



That has got to literally take your breath away 

I'm vaping some SB Frostbyte myself right now (loving it) in the Kayfun and it is *very* cool (literally)...can only imagine what it's like with all that airflow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK Take Two... emptied the bottle and put in Some Seattle Vapor Kryptonite... Wow this juice really likes being in the REO and is really nice!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Yep... I found some Bacon Biltong!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Al3x

Reo with the plumeveil and the plumeveil 1.5 top cap and chuff enuff drip top loaded with diy peaches and cream with a single parellel 22g and 26g @ 0.25ohms

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Necris

Some 18mg traditional tobacco with a smidge of SB nilla custard

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Necris said:


> Some 18mg traditional tobacco with a smidge of SB nilla custard


That is such a cool looking setup, looks so unique, love that drip tip! This must be a great conversation starter for n00bs

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

Raining, cold and on a Saturday!! All that can make me feel better is this

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Necris

@BumbleBee, thanks man, took me forever to get it together, thanks to @6ghost9's group buy i finally got my 18350 yesterday.
Battery life isnt great at 0.8 so will be getting another.
Have yet to see public reaction to it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha

Morning hand check!!!!
Wie's Jou Pappa Style! 

​

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Rudi

Necris said:


> Some 18mg traditional tobacco with a smidge of SB nilla custard


Whoa that looks sweet!!! lol come to Ladysmith with that thing and people will try and sell you Weed!
Nice Setup!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

HPBotha said:


> Morning hand check!!!!
> Wie's Jou Pappa Style!
> 
> View attachment 15453​



Sooo jealous!! 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## rogue zombie

HPBotha said:


> Morning hand check!!!!
> Wie's Jou Pappa Style!
> 
> View attachment 15453​


Stunning!


----------



## rogue zombie

Necris said:


> Some 18mg traditional tobacco with a smidge of SB nilla custard



Wow wow wow... I've never looked at a Hammer mod, but i have to have that! Never thought of that. It's like a steampunk pipe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bombies Black Out City in the lung hitting Cyclops! Man this a cloud chucking juice!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Bombies Black Out City in the lung hitting Cyclops! Man this a cloud chucking juice!
> 
> View attachment 15455


Hi Rob,Whats the BOC like,normal one word rating will do,but whats the flavour like.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Reserected the kayfun its a very good vape almost forgot how good it is.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Dr Evil

Coffee and a Vape...awesomeness!!! 
LV4 in an Igo-L on a Launcher




Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BillW

Some frenilla


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Bombies Black Out City in the lung hitting Cyclops! Man this a cloud chucking juice!
> 
> View attachment 15455





Genosmate said:


> Hi Rob,Whats the BOC like,normal one word rating will do,but whats the flavour like.


BOC is my favourite from Bombies so far. Nice and refreshing fruity (lemony/berry) with a tingle on the tongue and some coolness on the exhale. Yes, and big clouds.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

BillW said:


> Some frenilla
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, same (Frenilla) here dated May 2014 and still an awesome joose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Hi Rob,Whats the BOC like,normal one word rating will do,but whats the flavour like.



It's nice but I can't get to ADV anything other than menthol....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Keyaam



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Unsure

Not quite in hand yet, Commissioned and almost completed Phidias wood bottom feeder from Fono. All my Woodvils with their catch cups are limited to certain RBAs till the new ones are produced. So with some unique wood I had and not having the patience to wait....."ta da".

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Unsure said:


> Not quite in hand yet, Commissioned and almost completed Phidias wood bottom feeder from Fono. All my Woodvils with their catch cups are limited to certain RBAs till the new ones are produced. So with some unique wood I had and not having the patience to wait....."ta da".



Gil.... this is not nice... now I have go go on a Google escapade looking for it! And I have to go look at BurlSource again!  It would appear that I will always play catch up.... 

PS awesome mod!

PPS Off to Google now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hash Punk

Hammer mod / kayfun 3.1
+ Vape Elixir Plasma Juice = HAPPINESS!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

A 0.3 ohm dual coil 24g centre post build (first try) on a Infinite CLT V2+ with a brass Manhatten firing the beast up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

capetocuba said:


> A 0.3 ohm dual coil 24g centre post build (first try) on a Infinite CLT V2+ with a brass Manhatten firing the beast up.
> 
> View attachment 15484
> View attachment 15485



Try putting the positive lead into the positive post furthest from the negative lead's post. Centers the cool automatically  great coiling though. The CLT2 is an absolute beast

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Once again Kiera with the Black Cyclops has a new rayon wick and this time she has been filled up with Antarctica (Thenancara juice from Paris).

At Twenty Five Euro a bottle or in SA Rand R348 (which includes shipping BTW) it's not a cheap juice but I have to say is a classic! I will always have a bottle ready for a change from my Tropical Ice. It's more of a Eucalyptus than a menthol. It's amazing how different the vape is when doing a wide open air flow lung hit in the Cyclops versus the Cyclone. I assume this is a high VG juice because the clouds are amazing... and the flavour is great!

If you are a menthol lover you will really enjoy this juice for a chance of pace!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Once again Kiera with the Black Cyclops has a new rayon wick and this time she has been filled up with Antarctica (Thenancara juice from Paris).
> 
> At Twenty Five Euro a bottle or in SA Rand R348 (which includes shipping BTW) it's not a cheap juice but I have to say is a classic! I will always have a bottle ready for a change from my Tropical Ice. It's more of a Eucalyptus than a menthol. It's amazing how different the vape is when doing a wide open air flow lung hit in the Cyclops versus the Cyclone. I assume this is a high VG juice because the clouds are amazing... and the flavour is great!
> 
> If you are a menthol lover you will really enjoy this juice for a chance of pace!
> View attachment 15512



Compared to 5 pawns @R350 a bottle, excluding shipping (locally), I don't think its that expensive Rob.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Compared to 5 pawns @R350 a bottle, excluding shipping (locally), I don't think its that expensive Rob.



Yip I was gonna say that... It's a high quality juice for sure. In fact they only make 4 juices!

http://www.thenancara.com/

PS They also package it in a nice velvet bag too!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Twisper

My e-pipe I made yesterday because the weather was to bad for fishing.....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## BumbleBee

Twisper said:


> My e-pipe I made yesterday because the weather was to bad for fishing.....
> 
> View attachment 15515


You made this? Wow man, that is gorgeous!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168

@Sir Vape - Why, WHY did you go do this? Why did you bring in the NOMMNESS that is Rocket Fuel Vapes? Why did I buy a 10ml?? (And only a 10ml!!) 

I loaded up Rocket Fuel Vapes - Razz My Berries and now I can't put my mod down... Sweet with a hint of sour, Exactly how I like my ADV juice. Now I will have to make a plan to stock up on this flavor  

Let me put it this way... I LOVE my Gambit, but can restrain myself and use it once in a while... There is absolutely NO way I will be able to put this juice down...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Just emailed the good Sir... 

Hopefully the order I placed on Friday has not been packed and shipped yet (wishful thinking, I know  )... Then they can sneak in a 30ml bottle of this goodness!! (This has to be the first time in my life that I am hoping that someone took their time in packing my order...  )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

baksteen8168 said:


> Just emailed the good Sir...
> 
> Hopefully the order I placed on Friday has not been packed and shipped yet (wishful thinking, I know  )... Then they can sneak in a 30ml bottle of this goodness!! (This has to be the first time in my life that I am hoping that someone took their time in packing my order...  )


Unlikely bro, those chaps are on the ball

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

BumbleBee said:


> Unlikely bro, those chaps are on the ball




Was packed, but not picked up by the courier yet! Email answered in record time and the last 2 x 10ml bottles of 6mg Razz is now mine! (no 30ml available) WHOOHOO!!

@Sir Vape - You Sir are cleaning out my bank account ... But I don't care as I have NOMMNESS heading my way!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## steve



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Ollie

Yuss @steve 

Thats just awesome. Tell you what, if you ever feel like parting with that Copper Vanilla and the Doge, i want dibs!


----------



## steve

Oliver Barry said:


> Yuss @steve
> 
> Thats just awesome. Tell you what, if you ever feel like parting with that Copper Vanilla and the Doge, i want dibs!


thanks bud. and fair enough . although its doubtful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

REO Silver
0.7 ohm ribbon/ekowool
Craft Vapour Melon on the Rocks 

Ooh, I like this juice. It handles very nicely at higher power. But I prefer the flavour slightly on a microcoil with cotton

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RIEFY

Zna x Kraken



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Zna x Kraken
> View attachment 15613
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



This coming from a man who told me, and I quote, "I don't go over 20w anyway". And then a few months later he said "I'm done with this expensive gear. Time for my evods again". Hahahahaha Sharief. Lovely gear you have there bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Clt2 x vanilla clone. Zodiac mango and passion fruit mixed with some VG. Amazing juice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby

iStick along with the Kayfun lite with nano kit. Vaping 1.3 ohm coil at 8.5 - 10 watts. Wow, the flavor is awesome! Some LV's Elvis's Breakfast! This little iStick is a beast!!! Battery life is good. Just above half the battery life and using since this morning. Really thinking of getting another for the Atomic.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## baksteen8168

Some Rocket Fuel - Dolly's Blue Ribbon in my Kayfun Lite on a 8 wrap - 0.9ohm twisted 28g Kanthal coil.

NOM NOM NOM

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

There will be a few mods in the right hand today! It's time to change wicks, top up the juice bottles and change to fresh batteries! Another Rob record broken again today... finished a whole bottle of something other than Tropical Ice (Antarctica) and now refilling it a second time in a row!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I think Hi Ho @Silver is 100% on the button with his different atties and mods for different juices...filled Brooklyn up with very well steeped VM Strawberry and a few drops of Menthol concentrate. Not a win and will keep the Strawberry for the Aspire K-1 Atty test on the iStick. OK off to change wick, clean bottles and find something else to put in Brooklyn!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

This was the plan for the day...



But then I thought it was time to test Evangeline the Woody back from the Reo Spa with new gold contacts and get her back into circulation. So let's try some Craft Vapor Melon on the Rocks. Mmmm this is a good juice and nicely different!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Got me some Rocket Fuel - Be Mine, Clementine loaded up in the Kayfun powered by the freshly PIFfed V3 Flip by @Sir Vape and @BigGuy 

Behold the BumbleStick!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## BigGuy

@BumbleBee Sorry that it does not morph into a fancy car but it was the best we could do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

BigGuy said:


> @BumbleBee Sorry that it does not morph into a fancy car but it was the best we could do.


Lol, it's not going to be much use if it turns into a car, won't be very big 

It's awesome, I love it 

The tank looks empty in this pic, I filled it up and that beautiful orange juice is all gone, 4mls in a few hours.... I need to pace myself with this stuff seeing as it's the only bottle in the country

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy

@BumbleBee give us a honest no biased review on the juice dude and if others think they will like it dude we will order more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

BigGuy said:


> @BumbleBee give us a honest no biased review on the juice dude and if others think they will like it dude we will order more.


Will do bud, let me munch on this for a bit and get back to you 

My initial impression is very good, really liking this!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nooby

My new favorite all day vape device... Anyone have another iStick for sale here in CT? Please let me know..

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Keyaam

Nooby said:


> My new favorite all day vape device... Anyone have another iStick for sale here in CT? Please let me know..
> 
> View attachment 15733


Sell me your reo then you can buy another istick!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gman211991

My lil istick x mAN loaded with my current ADV LV elvis breakfast. @ nooby what setup you running on the atomic?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nooby

Keyaam said:


> Sell me your reo then you can buy another istick!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Bwahaha... I'm thinking really hard about that actually..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby

gman211991 said:


> My lil istick x mAN loaded with my current ADV LV elvis breakfast. @ nooby what setup you running on the atomic?



I'm running a 1.1 ohm coil at 8.1 watts with the Atomics middle hole. All I can say is wow! Still produces so much vapour! I've been vaping this setup the whole day, and battery is way above half still! I'm truly amazed. The Reo is my back up device lmao..


----------



## rogue zombie

Nooby said:


> I'm running a 1.1 ohm coil at 8.1 watts with the Atomics middle hole. All I can say is wow! Still produces so much vapour! I've been vaping this setup the whole day, and battery is way above half still! I'm truly amazed. The Reo is my back up device lmao..



But isn't dripping all day a pain. I mean having to re-juice the wick all day?

I've always been curious to drip, but don't want vaping to be an effort.


----------



## gman211991

How many wraps what id?


----------



## Nooby

r0gue z0mbie said:


> But isn't dripping all day a pain. I mean having to re-juice the wick all day?
> 
> I've always been curious to drip, but don't want vaping to be an effort.



At the moment, I drip about 10 drops per vaping session every hour or so, I get about 15 toots. At the moment I'm enjoying to much to still fuss about dripping. I actually missed it. Planning or getting another iStick for the Kayfun as well. Then I'm set with different flavour options with my ADV being LV Elvis's breakfast..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Oh okay, I could deal with hourly top ups and 15 toots.

Think I will give it a bash


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Nooby said:


> Bwahaha... I'm thinking really hard about that actually..



Hey hey hey brother I called dibs lol. I have a pretty good deal for you


----------



## Angie

The Reo had a guest lol....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marzuq

Some hand made froth lol


----------



## Paulie

Rocking the new Apire Atlantis! Hv sunshine cured tobacco and bombies nanas cream. This atty is unreal!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JW Flynn

Vaping on my usual, HADES MechMod and Cerberus RDA, First time purchasing this suicide Bunny - Mothers Milk, Man oh man is this stuff nice!! Really good taste... It's just super expensive!! but hey, love it, hehe
And enjoying a BlackLabel with it, hehe, Starting the Poitjie Just now...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

clt on zna50 awesomeness



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

paulph201 said:


> Rocking the new Apire Atlantis! Hv sunshine cured tobacco and bombies nanas cream. This atty is unreal!!



Can you change the drip tip?


----------



## Paulie

Cat said:


> Can you change the drip tip?


yes


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

Why hello old friends....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

One of the best juices I've vaped on the best RDA I've vaped  perfect handcheck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

This is me.

I think I might have a problem. Every time I post a picture, there is some alcoholic beverage in the picture ... I think I vape too much

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JW Flynn

and i'm sitting at work struggling with two domain controllers, how unfair is that!!! LOL Drink one for my sake as well, hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

JW Flynn said:


> and i'm sitting at work struggling with two domain controllers, how unfair is that!!! LOL Drink one for my sake as well, hehe


I've had 4 for you already

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168

JW Flynn said:


> and i'm sitting at work struggling with two domain controllers, how unfair is that!!! LOL Drink one for my sake as well, hehe


Cisco? Writing my ICND 1 on Friday... Can't get that bloody subnet table into my head (and I know it is soooooo simple, just struggling with the placement...) urgh.... going to bed... tomorrow is another day...

/rant

On another note... all the vape gear and joose pics look awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

baksteen8168 said:


> Cisco? Writing my ICND 1 on Friday... Can't get that bloody subnet table into my head (and I know it is soooooo simple, just struggling with the placement...) urgh.... going to bed... tomorrow is another day...
> 
> /rant
> 
> On another note... all the vape gear and joose pics look awesome!


Good luck'! I did that exam in 2000 long time ago but remember it was tuff


----------



## Angie

Have a great Friday.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Achmat89

My new baby
Aspire atlantis + cloupor ZNA50

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY

#Handcheck Overdose X Clt2



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Achmat89

@Cape vaping supplies shot for the ZNA bru, it bangs!

Organise that list and prices on those juices please bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

paulph201 said:


> Good luck'! I did that exam in 2000 long time ago but remember it was tuff


@paulph201 - Thanks buddy. Wrote this morning. 973 out of 1000. Wasn't too bad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Rotating in my hands at the moment




Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RIEFY

Achmat88 said:


> @Cape vaping supplies shot for the ZNA bru, it bangs!
> 
> Organise that list and prices on those juices please bro


will whats app you buddy

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Achmat88 said:


> My new baby
> Aspire atlantis + cloupor ZNA50
> 
> 
> View attachment 16243



Stunning. Enjoy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Stunning. Enjoy!



Thanx bru, loving it so far!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I'm trying this dripping thing out.
Very nice.

My wife makes me drink out of a steel goblet, because I drop/break things... She has a nice ass, so I cooperate.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Cat

Achmat88 said:


> My new baby
> Aspire atlantis + cloupor ZNA50



Please let us know what you think of them, after a day or two.


----------



## Achmat89

Cat said:


> Please let us know what you think of them, after a day or two.



So far its blowing my mind, its exactly like an RDA, same amount of airflow same flavour and similar clouds. Wont say its as big as the great RDSA's clouds, but it's a definite competitor!!
No leaks, no guzzles coming from the coils. I went up to 50watts and not a single dry hit was given.

1 downfall to me is the size of the tank as it is only a 2ml and goes up very quickly, depending on how you vape ofcourse. But still beats dripping every 3-4 puffs on an RDA.

But i will give a better review on Monday. Because weekends i go haywire with smoking my E-cig

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314

this weekend (working non-stop)...rocket blend, troy, derailed, elvis' breakfast, spinner2, provari3, nautilus minis.
hopefully next month... kanger subtank or atlantis with some sort of 30-50w regulated mod (any suggestions?)
hopefully next year... rebuildables, unless the new low ohm commercial tanks are so good that they negate the need to rebuild and drip

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cat

Achmat88 said:


> So far its blowing my mind, its exactly like an RDA, same amount of airflow same flavour and similar clouds. Wont say its as big as the great RDSA's clouds, but it's a definite competitor!!
> No leaks, no guzzles coming from the coils. I went up to 50watts and not a single dry hit was given.
> 
> 1 downfall to me is the size of the tank as it is only a 2ml and goes up very quickly, depending on how you vape ofcourse. But still beats dripping every 3-4 puffs on an RDA.
> 
> But i will give a better review on Monday. Because weekends i go haywire with smoking my E-cig



 Great, looking forward to hearing it. And the ZNA, i'm tempted to order one now, just realised that it does away with the issue of screws or magnets.
i think i must try the Atlantis. Kangertech Subtank is coming, looks nice, red o-rings, bigger tank, not just 0.5 Ohms, but it's expensive because of the RDA option.


----------



## LandyMan

Told you guys I vape too much  Helping a friend out as assistant DJ at a year end function, with my "vanity" case in the background

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Not in my hand, but too beautiful not to share

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ConradS



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ferdi

My kato with some menthol litchi. 

Sent from my LG-D802

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Achmat89

Cat said:


> Great, looking forward to hearing it. And the ZNA, i'm tempted to order one now, just realised that it does away with the issue of screws or magnets.
> i think i must try the Atlantis. Kangertech Subtank is coming, looks nice, red o-rings, bigger tank, not just 0.5 Ohms, but it's expensive because of the RDA option.


I say if your heart is set on it and u can afford it then do it. 
This is the reason why i have never been tempted to go back to cigs. The constant changes and mind blowing gadgets ud never think was possible when the 1st batch of e-cigs came out.


----------



## Andre

ConradS said:


>


Wow, beautiful image....evoking home and hearth.


----------



## JW Flynn

Newly procured Mutation X on my Hades Mech Mod... This thing is awesome!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil

HHV Pirates Booty




Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Cat

i hope it steeped enough....? You like it? What do you think of it?


----------



## Dr Evil

@Cat who are you referring to? 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## ConradS

Andre said:


> Wow, beautiful image....evoking home and hearth.


Thanks, pretty much sums up my weekends if u know what I mean.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Alex

steve said:


>


Amazing photo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve

Alex said:


> Amazing photo


thanks alex mate


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Hana Modz Clone 50w running 9.8 watts with Mini Nautilus and Just B juiced RY4 6mg

Heaven is a place on earth !






Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Achmat89

Atantis x2 on Bec and Zna50 cloupor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman211991

@ achmat88 if you feel you wanna drop one if those Atlantis tanks then drop me a message.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Achmat89

Got me some....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

My stick...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## capetocuba

My beast of a Manhatten & Veritas, both well made clones vaping my own DIY on dual coil at 0.2ohms

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dr Evil

Old faithful, my launcher with Igo-L vaping LV Elvis's Breakfast at 0.8 ohm

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Dr Evil

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 16468



Wow you got it, it's gorgeous @Rob Fisher

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Dr Evil said:


> Old faithful, my launcher with Igo-L vaping LV Elvis's Breakfast at 0.8 ohm
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger



Lovely @Dr Evil. The IGO-L is my tasting device. Great simplicity, great flavour. 
Does your IGO-L have the stock airhole? Or did you drill it and make it bigger?
If you dont mind me asking, what coil did you put in there?


----------



## capetocuba

Copper SMPL with Odin

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pet!

Cana with the new Aspire Atlantis tank. It is freaking amazing! The clouds are insane

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pet!

Cana with Atlantis

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cat

is that 30W ? 
(i'm waiting for the courier to get here, then soon i'll be trying the Atlantis on my CANA.)


----------



## Pet!

Yes it is, but 20w is more manageable

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gman211991

Istick with my adv LV elvis breakfast laced with taste vanilla custard.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vicious Ant overload! Phenom Mech with a Cyclops Dripper!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Just had my Sigelei 100w wrapped in a pearlescent white with a candy apple gloss red  I am inlove with the look.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riddle

Lemo on my nemesis. Really loving this setup right now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## free3dom

Laurel & Hardy 




Vamo V5 with Taifun GT + iStick with Lemo

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Pet!

Eleaf with a Nautilus tank, so in love with it

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## steve



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## VapeSnow



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RIEFY

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Cape vaping supplies said:


> View attachment 16711
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Reoville is missing you cvs! Come back to the dark side


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yiannaki

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


>


That looks very slick mate!


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Yiannaki said:


> That looks very slick mate!


 
Thanks man. It's a custom wrap I put together

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## gman211991

patiently waiting on eskom..... Must say majorly impressed with this tank. Thanks @Oupa really considering that subohm battery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZYLOSS

Joyetech eVic supreme 30w with a Nautilus Mega... the juice in there is Kings crown - fight for your fate. 

Need a veritas rda in my life!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zeki Hilmi



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

smpl X TOBH X Chuff enuff

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GadgetFreak

Looks ugly with the lemo on a istick but tastes good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee

Polished, ported and gas-flowed, rocking the old CE4

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

I don't think even some of the veterans know what this is! Lol. My first ever Vape. Have this baby since beginning 2012. Nothing works anymore but I still have it!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac

My Reo with a Zenith v2 and DIY juice I call "Just Candy". Very sweet and my all day vape

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Angie

Just added something new to my Santa list.. just had to try @Rob Fisher new toy

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Achmat89

Atlantis on Smok Xpro BT50 (Smurf) =D

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GadgetFreak

Achmat88 said:


> Atlantis on Smok Xpro BT50 (Smurf) =D
> 
> 
> View attachment 16769
> View attachment 16768
> View attachment 16767


Is this the blue color or grey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achmat89

GadgetFreak said:


> Is this the blue color or grey
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Its blue bru


----------



## LandyMan

I think this is my first picture without some sort of alcohol in it  Decided to fire up the SVD in short mode with the mAN, ensuring all other batteries and devices remain charged throughout the Stage 3 loadshedding nonsense.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Hobo x SMPL

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RIEFY

Lunch time at ocean basket

smpl X tobh X chuff X mothers milk

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## capetocuba

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Lunch time at ocean basket
> 
> smpl X tobh X chuff X mothers milk
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Looks like you very chuffed with your chuff x .. that wasn't a kiss BTW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

capetocuba said:


> Looks like you very chuffed with your chuff x .. that wasn't a kiss BTW


indeed i am. X to you too lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

Lazy sunday with some brownie pudding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991

Son on my arm so yeah no vape at the moment lol.


----------



## The Golf

LOCAL IS LEKKA BABY

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

My lil stealth bomber...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riddle

The Golf said:


> LOCAL IS LEKKA BABY



That mod of yours is looking really really good now. Well done man.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Golf

Thanks dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

This photo is dedicated to all the Cape Vapers who use the great words 'bru' and 'bro' on the forum. 

It's for you Bru

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Silver said:


> This photo is dedicated to all the Cape Vapers who use the great words 'bru' and 'bro' on the forum.
> 
> It's for you Bru
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16833


Shot bru  

I see the staatmaker MVP and mighty little Evod are still in service.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Gazzacpt said:


> Shot bru
> 
> I see the staatmaker MVP and mighty little Evod are still in service.



Indeed @Gazzacpt - it was you guys, I think yourself and @Zodiac that said i must try it. Got mine from SkyBlue and its been serving me well for many months. Such good flavour for a little simple thing. 

Shot bru!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Definition of bliss 

Waking up on holiday after a years hard work, watching the sunrise and vaping my favourite juices on my favourite devices. 

And checking up on the forum with coffee...

Beautiful weather in KZN today helps too

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Achmat89

My "coffee" on the go for when i cant really have coffee on the go....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## gman211991

Atlantis x panzer and istick x mAN with lv elvis breakfast and strapple mint respectively.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rvdwesth

VM Legends Guevara in a Kayfun on the IPV and some VM4 in the PT2 on a eVIC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Cana with Lemo tank I got from @360twin. 
Has Bombies Kiss the Ring from Cloud Flavour.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

MurderDoll said:


> Cana with Lemo tank I got from @360twin.
> Has Bombies Kiss the Ring from Cloud Flavour.
> 
> View attachment 17025


Love the colour 

I'm turning green with envy, you can't tell though because I'm usually green

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Cat

Nice green HANA MODZ, i like them more and more. ...i think i saw 40W ones at fasttechm maybe i get another one. Unless i decide which dual battery mod to get.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

steve said:


>


Ah, Black Out City is my favourite Bombies joose, with Agent P a close second. You like? Strawnilla - just can't seem to find the strawberry in there, should maybe try my bottle again.
That other box mod looks huge against the Reo.
You have a substantial arsenal there. Enjoy.


----------



## Arthster

Interesting combo of SVD and 1 ohm Xpure... works really well together

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve

Andre said:


> Ah, Black Out City is my favourite Bombies joose, with Agent P a close second. You like? Strawnilla - just can't seem to find the strawberry in there, should maybe try my bottle again.
> That other box mod looks huge against the Reo.
> You have a substantial arsenal there. Enjoy.



Hey @Andre, you were missed on sat ! I'm really loving both those bombies (and i really thought BOC wouldn't be to my taste). I love strenilla, Your question actually reminded me that it really shines in a nautilus with bvc coils so maybe ill have to dig one out. 

That Sigelie is huge but an absolute beast, 2 x 18650s , 0.2 ohm build in a good dripper at 65 watts is my sweet spot and the battery lasts ages. its definitely designed for functionality over looks.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89

steve said:


>



Nice collection of MODS u got going there sir.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Just my Reo Jessica 

whoa - sorry for the big picture - its a new phone so i'm not too sure how to get it smaller

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

PeterHarris said:


> Just my Reo Jessica
> 
> whoa - sorry for the big picture - its a new phone so i'm not too sure how to get it smaller


What I do in a pinch is to use facebook messenger to send the pic to someone then save the pic from there, facebook re sizes your pics for free

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dekang suppliers



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paulie

steve said:


>




Great pic!! and Selection!

Can you send me that link for the adaptor for my vanilla please bud in pm? Your mods are awsome!!


----------



## Ross44

Cape vaping supplies said:


> View attachment 16711
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Hell Yeah!! thats whats up! i got one of those copper smpl's with my name all over it!


----------



## baksteen8168

Russian 91% on my new Celtic SloJo Mod

Button is a bit sticky, but I think it is me not adjusting correctly. 

Hits beautifully!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168

baksteen8168 said:


> Russian 91% on my new Celtic SloJo Mod
> 
> Button is a bit sticky, but I think it is me not adjusting correctly.
> 
> Hits beautifully!



Ah, think I figured out the problem... Played a bit with the battery rattle adjustment and she fires better now. now to find the sweetspot.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

baksteen8168 said:


> Ah, think I figured out the problem... Played a bit with the battery rattle adjustment and she fires better now. now to find the sweetspot.


Beautiful  but please change your dRip tip lol


----------



## baksteen8168

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Beautiful  but please change your dRip tip lol



I like my wide bore glass driptip. lol


----------



## BhavZ

baksteen8168 said:


> I like my wide bore glass driptip. lol


Glass Drip Tips are awesome, no metallic taste and very comfortable in the mouth

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168

@Yusuf Cape Vaper - just for you I changed atty and tip. 






not the best pic though.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168

BhavZ said:


> Glass Drip Tips are awesome, no metallic taste and very comfortable in the mouth



Just hard to find them locally.


----------



## BhavZ

baksteen8168 said:


> Just hard to find them locally.


Yip very difficult and even more difficult is getting the shorter ones

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

@BhavZ @baksteen8168 I saw wide bore glass drip tips at Vape King the other day.

Not sure about length though.

They're not up on their site.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

BhavZ said:


> Yip very difficult and even more difficult is getting the shorter ones


Longer ones are hard to find too. I have 2 and pray everyday that I don't break them. Shorter ones are plenty on FT though... but then there is SAPO and the wait...


----------



## baksteen8168

r0gue z0mbie said:


> @BhavZ @baksteen8168 I saw wide bore glass drip tips at Vape King the other day.
> 
> Not sure about length though.
> 
> They're not up on their site.


@r0gue z0mbie - Thank you, will have a look. (Struggeling with their site though as it does not display correctly on my PC. Think the problem is on my side though)

EDIT - Just re-read your post and noticed you saw them instore. lol.


----------



## Cat

i have some MLV Diamond drip tips, they come with shorty and standard length. The standard length is short enough, i haven't even tried the shorty. i'm using standard bore, standard length.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

baksteen8168 said:


> @Yusuf Cape Vaper - just for you I changed atty and tip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not the best pic though.


Now this looks awesome! DT is matching with the rings!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve

paulph201 said:


> Great pic!! and Selection!
> 
> Can you send me that link for the adaptor for my vanilla please bud in pm? Your mods are awsome!!


hey bud ill do it now mate


----------



## Achmat89

I wish i had this in my hand right now...




And this looks like something Thomas Edison and his homies used to vape on back in the day...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Achmat89

*Smok Brothers


*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## steve

Beast 1 on top of Beast 2 collaborating with purple alien at 0.2 ohms 65 watts

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## steve

Beast 1 on top of Beast 2 collaborating with purple alien at 0.2 ohms 65 watts


----------



## gman211991

steve said:


> Beast 1 on top of Beast 2 collaborating with purple alien at 0.2 ohms 65 watts


I would imagine that the extended body allows for a cooler subohm vape. Is this the case?


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

gman211991 said:


> I would imagine that the extended body allows for a cooler subohm vape. Is this the case?



It's not an extended chamber. It's a juice chamber. The build chamber is the same size as any other rda.


----------



## capetocuba

gman211991 said:


> I would imagine that the extended body allows for a cooler subohm vape. Is this the case?


Yes it certainly does as the juice chamber lies above the deck. I have vaped at 0.1 ohms and it certainly does not heat up by the drip tip.


----------



## kimbo

I think i have a very bad case of cantletgo

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

kimbo said:


> I think i have a very bad case of cantletgo



I just love it! I have the very same disease!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Rob Fisher said:


> I just love it! I have the very same disease!



Only your's must be paired with mustgrowmorearms

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dassie

Beautiful Magneto, amazing Atlantis, excellent juice (thanks @ESH), kids sleeping and wife off somewhere. Life's good in my hazy (and getting hazier) retreat!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## rogue zombie

This...




And it has made me realise there is no substitute for a RDA.

I mean its really great, but I get more from dripping.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Dubz

Lemo on a Smok Xpro BT50 with some DIY Strawberries and Cream yummmm

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## steve

gman211991 said:


> I would imagine that the extended body allows for a cooler subohm vape. Is this the case?


yep yep thats exactly right. further for the vapor to travel before it hits you


----------



## steve



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac

Wouldn't you like to know.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## free3dom

zadiac said:


> Wouldn't you like to know.....



Just don't try and vape it

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

steve said:


>



Lovely @steve 
What mod is that?
I like the side fire button


----------



## Gazzacpt

Silver said:


> Lovely @steve
> What mod is that?
> I like the side fire button


Thats an authentic Atimzoo Lab.

I keep trying to convince him its mine but he is having none of it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## steve

shes mine !


----------



## LandyMan

Late lunch with my wife, laaitie is at a friend

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Nemisis running a Patriot Dripper on 18650 VTC4 with Dual Coil @ 0.9 Ohm fueled by some weird concoction - Mango and Cherry with added VG











Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paulie

steve said:


>


you have a problem buddy lol o wait so do i hahahaha very nice


----------



## steve

paulph201 said:


> you have a problem buddy lol o wait so do i hahahaha very nice


my pride and joy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Ollie

steve said:


> Beast 1 on top of Beast 2 collaborating with purple alien at 0.2 ohms 65 watts




*BEAST!!!!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

New to the family. The air on the freakshow is awesome. great RDA.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

2 Angry Wolves said:


> New to the family. The air on the freakshow is awesome. great RDA.
> View attachment 17625


What mod is that ?

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

Rotten_Bunny said:


> What mod is that ?
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


Vapeonly vmecha. Its nice but can't sub ohm too deep on it.....


----------



## TommyL

Haha I knew that mod looked familiar, hope its treating you well.


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

Its a solid mech. Thanx Bud. Will pass it to the wife when my package arrives in Jan....


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Kangertech evod ! ..... My mods are having a well deserved break... 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## free3dom

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Kangertech evod ! ..... My mods are having a well deserved break...



There must be something in the air...after weeks of neglect I decided to give my mPT3 some much needed attention

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

free3dom said:


> There must be something in the air...after weeks of neglect I decided to give my mPT3 some much needed attention
> 
> View attachment 17662


Hahaha yeah well i guess so, my main reason for the rest period is trying to take a hit from my Patriot Dripper, not looking what i was doing i fired the Nemmi and wanted to take a toke on it... Lips met heating dual coil ! 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## free3dom

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Hahaha yeah well i guess so, my main reason for the rest period is trying to take a hit from my Patriot Dripper, not looking what i was doing i fired the Nemmi and wanted to take a toke on it... Lips met heating dual coil !



Ouch 

I did the same thing the other day...had two devices, one in each hand - was dry burning a coil on one and vaping on the other...then my brain got tired of all the "thinking" and I placed a nice warm coil in my mouth  Unlike with most other things that would disrespect me that way...I did NOT throw it across the room - I just gave it a scolding look, then my heart melted and I dry burned it some more 

That may or may not have contributed to my current device choice 




Still vapes like a champ

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan

So not really in hand, as I only have two. But I was slightly naughty, and I reckon ready for tonight if I can't sleep

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre

LandyMan said:


> So not really in hand, as I only have two. But I was slightly naughty, and I reckon ready for tonight if I can't sleep


Your are a boy scout - well prepared!


----------



## LandyMan

Andre said:


> Your are a boy scout - well prepared!


Voortrekkers - Hou Koers!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

LandyMan said:


> Voortrekkers - Hou Koers!!


Lol, in the Karoo town I grew up the Voortrekkers and the Scouts had premises opposite each other, but the Scouts looked so much more fun....none of those parades and stuff. So, I became a Scout and learned to read maps and a few other things.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## LandyMan

Andre said:


> Lol, in the Karoo town I grew up the Voortrekkers and the Scouts had premises opposite each other, but the Scouts looked so much more fun....none of those parades and stuff. So, I became a Scout and learned to read maps and a few other things.


Well, with the parades came firing 9mms, R1s, .22, 38-special, flares, teargas (this was NOT fun). All and all a good time!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Achmat89

Breakfast... now time for that long awaited vape sesh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Every time I see this thread pops up, it just so happens that i just came back from a bathroom break. And every time I have to remind myself that this is a family show.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Every time I see this thread pops up


----------



## Smokey

Aspire CF mod + Aspire atlantis .....and a mix of awesome sauce by vape elixir and strawberry snap by skyblue

and some GTA5

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## free3dom

Smokey said:


> Aspire CF mod + Aspire atlantis .....and a mix of awesome sauce by vape elixir and strawberry snap by skyblue
> 
> and some GTA5



Nice, and nom 

For a second there I thought your Atlantis was glowing  This made me wonder why there aren't more attys with LEDs in them  The stupid cigalikes (and some CE4s apparently) have them, I want some neon on my proper devices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokey

free3dom said:


> Nice, and nom
> 
> For a second there I thought your Atlantis was glowing  This made me wonder why there aren't more attys with LEDs in them  The stupid cigalikes (and some CE4s apparently) have them, I want some neon on my proper devices




it would be awesome to have LEDs that light up as you pull or something of the sort @free3dom ......and yes very nom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Smokey said:


> it would be awesome to have LEDs that light up as you pull or something of the sort @free3dom ......and yes very nom



I've been googling, and i've only found this one:



Pity it's a silly little clearo - I want an RBA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ollie

SMOK Magneto II, Atlantis with VK Menthol Ice, and my new awesome super cool VAPELYFE drip tip! 







Sent from my brick using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## johan

free3dom said:


> Nice, and nom
> 
> For a second there I thought your Atlantis was glowing  This made me wonder why there aren't more attys with LEDs in them  The stupid cigalikes (and some CE4s apparently) have them, I want some neon on my proper devices





Smokey said:


> it would be awesome to have LEDs that light up as you pull or something of the sort @free3dom ......and yes very nom



Very easy to DIY, @Rowan Francis did quite a few: 

One LED (color of your choice), one small 47 Ohm Resistor in series with any LED leg (anode or cathode), Anode of LED to +pin and Cathode of LED to -pin.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Stephen Rowley

my baby and some 24mg coffe eliquid, for when i am in ninja mode

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## free3dom

johan said:


> Very easy to DIY, @Rowan Francis did quite a few:
> 
> One LED (color of your choice), one small 47 Ohm Resistor in series with any LED leg (anode or cathode), Anode of LED to +pin and Cathode of LED to -pin.



You lost me at 47 Ohm

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

2 Angry Wolves said:


> Vapeonly vmecha. Its nice but can't sub ohm too deep on it.....


Took out the safety fuse on the Vmecha and pressed in the 69 510 to create a Franken-mech. Still safe but can run the lower coils on it now. Hits like a Boksburg Bouncer!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ollie

2 Angry Wolves said:


> *Hits like a Boksburg Bouncer*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Nemesis with Mini Naughty filled with Alien Visions Blend 4 and a double Bells







Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Nemesis with Mini Naughty filled with Alien Visions Blend 4 and a double Bells
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


Life is that good! Love that "Mini Naughty".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Nemesis with Mini Naughty filled with Alien Visions Blend 4 and a double Bells
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !



Im actually on my way to smash beer right now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie

I present to you, "THE BEER"





Sent from my brick using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RIEFY

saturday morning hand check. nice change up from a .2ohm allday setup.




Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## gman211991

Cape vaping supplies said:


> saturday morning hand check. nice change up from a .2ohm allday setup.
> View attachment 17959
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Is that on your smpl? I thought it would short on a hybrid.


----------



## RIEFY

modded the pin fitted a small rubber grommet to keep the pin protruding. works like a bomb

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gman211991

Okay so can you do mine sone time or give a detailed tutorial?


----------



## PutRid

Sir lancealot mod with brass kayfun lite plus with some taste vanilla custard.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY

gman211991 said:


> Okay so can you do mine sone time or give a detailed tutorial?


sure bring ut around

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rob Fisher

This is an amazing Mod and Atty Combo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

HHV Temptation loaded... but you'd never know, because the coil is so rubbish. Tastes like something, but don't know what. 

I love commercial coils. Love them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Cape vaping supplies said:


> saturday morning hand check. nice change up from a .2ohm allday setup.
> 
> View attachment 17967
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Dafuq wrong with yours hands Bro ?

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## BillW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arthster

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

My lil IGO out my pocket to take the corner at Nelson Mandela Bay...




Stunning stadium

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Matt

Filled the kayfun that was gathering dust. And i must say the flavour is still amazing. Maybe even better then the Reo at the moment.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Keyaam

Stealth vaping


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Keyaam said:


> Stealth vaping
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What big hands you've got 

Nice color variety

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keyaam

free3dom said:


> What big hands you've got
> 
> Nice color variety


Thanks, next on the list is a wooden mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lounge suite shopping done. April with tropical ice. Time to head home. 







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## VandaL

Cute lil drop with a wide bore friction fit delrin tip sitting on an IPV 2s @ 55W with some sweet sweet GVC





@Rob Fisher is that corrosion on your reo cover?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

VandaL said:


> @Rob Fisher is that corrosion on your reo cover?



Nope it's hand engraving!


----------



## Ollie

Rob Fisher said:


> Lounge suite shopping done. April with tropical ice. Time to head home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!



Still the most amazing Reo I have ever seen... That thing needs to go into some sort of "Hall Of Fame"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bender

IPV 2 and lemo with custom driptip and some Suckerpunch.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ollie

Bender said:


> IPV 2 and lemo with custom driptip and some Suckerpunch.
> View attachment 18050



Nice one!!!!


----------



## VapeSnow

VandaL said:


> Cute lil drop with a wide bore friction fit delrin tip sitting on an IPV 2s @ 55W with some sweet sweet GVC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Rob Fisher is that corrosion on your reo cover?


What gauge kanthal you using and what your ohm reading. 55w dry hit in my lemo.


----------



## VandaL

VapeSnow said:


> What gauge kanthal you using and what your ohm reading. 55w dry hit in my lemo.


24G 8 wraps 3mm with koh gen doh, prepared like this,


Don't get dry hits because this method turns anything into a wicking machine. Of course being a tank you can make it dry it if you hit it long enough but @ 55w 2-3s toke is more then enuff


----------



## VapeSnow

VandaL said:


> 24G 8 wraps 3mm with koh gen doh, prepared like this,
> 
> 
> Don't get dry hits because this method turns anything into a wicking machine. Of course being a tank you can make it dry it if you hit it long enough but @ 55w 2-3s toke is more then enuff



Okay cool. Im using 26g 2mm 9 wraps micro coil 0.8ohm reading. Ill try it with 24g thx for the info.


----------



## Keyaam

This is such a awesome vape. Every vaper needs to have this in their collection


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Well it's going to be in my hands now...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan

This:

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Ollie

Sent from my brick using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ollie

Sent from my brick using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy

I have a

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Arthster



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Arthster



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve

heaven !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

Merry Christmas all. Woke up to this "new" mech this morning.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Beautiful man, Merry Christmas

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## PutRid

Some xmas vape vibe.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

PutRid said:


> Some xmas vape vibe.


Is that wrap inspired by HR Giger ? 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## PutRid

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Is that wrap inspired by HR Giger ?
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


Dam right dude. I love H.R Giger, got biomech sleeves which incorporates his work to prove it


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

I too Love Giger ... Dude dont make me jealous with giger sleeves on xmas day... Just not fair 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PutRid

Rotten_Bunny said:


> I too Love Giger ... Dude dont make me jealous with giger sleeves on xmas day... Just not fair
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


Hahah  lots of hours and money but fully worth it.


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

PutRid said:


> Hahah  lots of hours and money but fully worth it.


Staaaaahp !!!

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## PutRid

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Staaaaahp !!!
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


Sorry i had too

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

PutRid said:


> Sorry i had too


 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Ok Fine, im now good and jealous on xmas day 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

That is alot of ink.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

2 Angry Wolves said:


> Merry Christmas all. Woke up to this "new" mech this morning.
> View attachment 18233


Wow, that patina is gorgeous! How was that done?


----------



## BumbleBee

PutRid said:


> Sorry i had too


Very nice work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

BumbleBee said:


> Wow, that patina is gorgeous! How was that done?


It is a sulfur patina....thatsthe fancy name for the eggs in the bag! Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie

Sent from my brick using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ollie

Oliver Barry said:


> View attachment 18413
> 
> 
> View attachment 18414
> 
> 
> View attachment 18415
> 
> 
> View attachment 18416
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my brick using Tapatalk



Not bad for a Sunday night ey? Haha


Sent from my brick using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

I like your T-shirt!

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bender

Lovely day at work

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Tom

this is my ultimate vape:




I have been using it for the past 3 weeks almost exclusively. It is the Sieglei 100W combined with the FeV V3. It beats everything else i own regarding vape quality. The FeV is a great RDA, one can get to the coil without draining it, it can easily be run on high wattage without dry hitting. There is a chamber with the coil and cotton, above it is the tank. The juice gets to it thru either cotton strands or mesh wire rolls by gravity. Makes mega plumes. Juice changes without hassles, just unscrewing the top and holding the bottle in.... no need for syringes like with the Kayfun. 

I like running it on the regulated mod. I can adjust the wattage for different juices without doing tricks on the coil 

It beats the Reo for me. My Reo setup is perfect for going out and for work, due to size and reliabilty, but for my free time I will use this setup. I love good dense clouds combined with flavour.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## rogue zombie

Tom said:


> this is my ultimate vape:
> 
> View attachment 18450
> 
> 
> I have been using it for the past 3 weeks almost exclusively. It is the Sieglei 100W combined with the FeV V3.
> 
> I like running it on the regulated mod. I can adjust the wattage for different juices without doing tricks on the coil .



That's awesome. I won't buy another Sigelei out of principle - I'm a stubborn mule, and I bought a 50w with a dodgy 510 connector... But that is an awesome mod.


----------



## Tom

r0gue z0mbie said:


> That's awesome. I won't buy another Sigelei out of principle - I'm a stubborn mule, and I bought a 50w with a dodgy 510 connector... But that is an awesome mod.


the key to the setup is the RDA. plus any high wattage regulated mod its a killer!

although....the RDA is not pretty at all. Quite big and 3 knurled rings. But! The knurling is extremely practical, eases juice changes on the fly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> this is my ultimate vape:
> 
> View attachment 18450
> 
> 
> I have been using it for the past 3 weeks almost exclusively. It is the Sieglei 100W combined with the FeV V3. It beats everything else i own regarding vape quality. The FeV is a great RDA, one can get to the coil without draining it, it can easily be run on high wattage without dry hitting. There is a chamber with the coil and cotton, above it is the tank. The juice gets to it thru either cotton strands or mesh wire rolls by gravity. Makes mega plumes. Juice changes without hassles, just unscrewing the top and holding the bottle in.... no need for syringes like with the Kayfun.
> 
> I like running it on the regulated mod. I can adjust the wattage for different juices without doing tricks on the coil
> 
> It beats the Reo for me. My Reo setup is perfect for going out and for work, due to size and reliabilty, but for my free time I will use this setup. I love good dense clouds combined with flavour.


That looks like a very interesting tank atomizer, @Tom. German made. Interesting that one cannot give it a bath.
What atomizer are you using on your Reo?


----------



## TheLongTwitch

@Rotten_Bunny was insistent that I come and leave this here...



Day 1 of vaping journey begins

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

@TheLongTwitch awesome setup!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

awesome stuff @TheLongTwitch


----------



## TheLongTwitch

Took me a few minutes and half a tank to get the hang of puffs 

The mPT3 is a bit gurgly but otherwise the juice donated is best at a gentle 3.3v 

I probably can't stop my future self from acquiring a sample package and a flavour or 2 tomorrow 
I want a strong tasty flavour if there are any good suggestions? 
And something to fill the stinky gap...I have smoked menthol for years and the ball-pop cigarettes, so I don't particularly like the flavour of tobacco.
So anything flavorful or that rocks socks on this setup please  Haha!


----------



## TheLongTwitch

P.S. No stinkies since I arrived back with my new toy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Arthster

dont worry bud, it gets easier every day.


----------



## Tom

Andre said:


> That looks like a very interesting tank atomizer, @Tom. German made. Interesting that one cannot give it a bath.
> What atomizer are you using on your Reo?


the Reomiser....i dont have a LP Reo. 

yeah, apparently the base is not supposed to be drowned. No issue, the deck can be cleaned with tissues. The rest gets bathed regurlarly tho. However, I read somewhere that the V3 can be bathed. Still, no need to do so. 
Customer support is apparently great, the maker of the mod is on the FB group as well


----------



## free3dom

TheLongTwitch said:


> Took me a few minutes and half a tank to get the hang of puffs
> 
> The mPT3 is a bit gurgly but otherwise the juice donated is best at a gentle 3.3v
> 
> I probably can't stop my future self from acquiring a sample package and a flavour or 2 tomorrow
> I want a strong tasty flavour if there are any good suggestions?
> And something to fill the stinky gap...I have smoked menthol for years and the ball-pop cigarettes, so I don't particularly like the flavour of tobacco.
> So anything flavorful or that rocks socks on this setup please  Haha!



I'd suggest you grab some SkyBlue Melinda's Nilla Custard - in which case you'll also get some Happy Holidays (if there's any left) - both are very rich and tasty flavours. They are in Centurion for pickups (order online)

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> the Reomiser....i dont have a LP Reo.
> 
> yeah, apparently the base is not supposed to be drowned. No issue, the deck can be cleaned with tissues. The rest gets bathed regurlarly tho. However, I read somewhere that the V3 can be bathed. Still, no need to do so.
> Customer support is apparently great, the maker of the mod is on the FB group as well


You should have 3 mm shaved of the catch cup. Some awesome atomizers then available - like your Origen (just get the bottom fed part) or the Odin, which is hugely popular.


----------



## Andre

TheLongTwitch said:


> Took me a few minutes and half a tank to get the hang of puffs
> 
> The mPT3 is a bit gurgly but otherwise the juice donated is best at a gentle 3.3v
> 
> I probably can't stop my future self from acquiring a sample package and a flavour or 2 tomorrow
> I want a strong tasty flavour if there are any good suggestions?
> And something to fill the stinky gap...I have smoked menthol for years and the ball-pop cigarettes, so I don't particularly like the flavour of tobacco.
> So anything flavorful or that rocks socks on this setup please  Haha!


Try some of www.vapourmountain.co.za - Berry Blaze, Menthol Ice and VM4 have five star reputations. Available in 10 ml or 30 ml.


----------



## Tom

Andre said:


> You should have 3 mm shaved of the catch cup. Some awesome atomizers then available - like your Origen (just get the bottom fed part) or the Odin, which is hugely popular.


my Origen was....stolen  with the baggage incident at the airport. Yeah, I know what you mean. My mate got a Reo with an Origen BF, its great. But I am afraid....it still does not beat the setup above, for leisure times that is. The Reo is fantastic when I am moving, going out and at work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

TheLongTwitch said:


> @Rotten_Bunny was insistent that I come and leave this here...
> View attachment 18470
> 
> 
> Day 1 of vaping journey begins



Awesome tank. I would have never parted with mine. Unfortunately they broke into my car and stole it. Still have my mpt2 though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

TheLongTwitch said:


> @Rotten_Bunny was insistent that I come and leave this here...
> View attachment 18470
> 
> 
> Day 1 of vaping journey begins



Still got mine 

...slightly different battery but very similar (my spinner is with my sister now, but he's happy)




Sorry @Riddle, thieves can be very inconsiderate a$$holes

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TheLongTwitch

@free3dom Nilla Custard sounds like exactly what I need!!! (Nicotine or non?)
(I can guzzle regular custard like a monster...and Maraschino cherries )
P.S. I'm quite content with my little setup, I can't thank @Rotten_Bunny enough for this!!!! But I am looking for a second tank quite soon as I am going to dabble in a bunch of juice to find a standard for testing new devices/setups on, and obviously with a bunch of flavours a 2nd tank will make swapping easy 

So I have to order online only with SkyBlue? What walk in's are available in Gauteng?

@Andre Those sound tasty and definitely something I could enjoy all day!

And I feel your pain @Riddle most of my job consists of replacing digital licenses on lost or stolen iLoks,
Which look like a flash drive, so they get stolen often but are useless to thieves unless you know how to use them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nooby

Tobh atty and SMPL mod at around 0.3 ohms...

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver

Nooby said:


> View attachment 18507
> 
> 
> Tobh atty and SMPL mod at around 0.3 ohms...



So small
looks fabulous @Nooby
Hows the vape?


----------



## Nooby

Silver said:


> So small
> looks fabulous @Nooby
> Hows the vape?


 
Lol yeah it is quite stealthy, and that's a 18650 tube hey. It vapes beautiful so far, flavor and vapor is outstanding, especially with Custards last stand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Nooby said:


> Lol yeah it is quite stealthy, and that's a 18650 tube hey. It vapes beautiful so far, flavor and vapor is outstanding, especially with Custards last stand.



Really nice and stealthy
Does it have a recessed fire button at the bottom? I.e. can it stand on the table without firing?


----------



## Nooby

Silver said:


> Really nice and stealthy
> Does it have a recessed fire button at the bottom? I.e. can it stand on the table without firing?



Yip, the fire switch is about half a mm inside the tube, so mod will never fire when standing.

It can be adjusted though, depending how much you screw in your positive screw of your atty.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Nooby said:


> View attachment 18507
> 
> 
> Tobh atty and SMPL mod at around 0.3 ohms...


That is so stunning. Were did all the SMPL mods come from so suddenly?


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> That is so stunning. Were did all the SMPL mods come from so suddenly?



I see VapeMob has them @Andre
Can't remember if there was someone else also selling them...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

TheLongTwitch said:


> @free3dom Nilla Custard sounds like exactly what I need!!! (Nicotine or non?)
> (I can guzzle regular custard like a monster...and Maraschino cherries )
> P.S. I'm quite content with my little setup, I can't thank @Rotten_Bunny enough for this!!!! But I am looking for a second tank quite soon as I am going to dabble in a bunch of juice to find a standard for testing new devices/setups on, and obviously with a bunch of flavours a 2nd tank will make swapping easy
> 
> So I have to order online only with SkyBlue? What walk in's are available in Gauteng?
> 
> @Andre Those sound tasty and definitely something I could enjoy all day!
> 
> And I feel your pain @Riddle most of my job consists of replacing digital licenses on lost or stolen iLoks,
> Which look like a flash drive, so they get stolen often but are useless to thieves unless you know how to use them.


 
There is a couple but have a look at the vendor thread to get an idea. But closest to Midrand is Vapeking. they just Behind the GWM dealrship by Monte Casino.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Smok M50 Mini with Lemo

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

free3dom said:


> Smok M50 Mini with Lemo
> 
> View attachment 18534


That looks like a perfectly balanced combination. Me like. Enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> Smok M50 Mini with Lemo
> 
> View attachment 18534



That does make an awesome combination

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

Today has been me and long John Silver

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## free3dom

It also vapes like a rain cloud  

It really makes the Lemo come to life much better than the iStick ever did. And I've yet to rebuild the coil to better suit the new power available

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Today has been me and long John Silver
> 
> View attachment 18538​



Hahaha, Long John Silver...classic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

Just FYI Silver isn't because its silver..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

free3dom said:


> It also vapes like a rain cloud
> 
> It really makes the Lemo come to life much better than the iStick ever did. And I've yet to rebuild the coil to better suit the new power available



Great going @free3dom - am so glad for you!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Silver said:


> Great going @free3dom - am so glad for you!



Thanks @Silver 

I really think you should try and get your hands on one of these - not to buy it yet, but to actually hold it in your hand  
I think you'll be surprised, I know I was 

It is infinitely more comfortable in the hand than the iStick was - a very nice size and shape indeed. I had not realized how much strain the smaller iStick actually puts on the hand until I held this and fired it off a couple of times. Ideally the battery in this would be easier to replace, but the rest of it's features and it's form factor IMO absolutely makes up for that one shortcomming. Don't overlook this one just on that

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> Thanks @Silver
> 
> I really think you should try and get your hands on one of these - not to buy it yet, but to actually hold it in your hand
> I think you'll be surprised, I know I was
> 
> It is infinitely more comfortable in the hand than the iStick was - a very nice size and shape indeed. I had not realized how much strain the smaller iStick actually puts on the hand until I held this and fired it off a couple of times. Ideally the battery in this would be easier to replace, but the rest of it's features and it's form factor IMO absolutely makes up for that one shortcomming. Don't overlook this one just on that



I just noticed we are less then a month away from 6 months

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> I just noticed we are less then a month away from 6 months



Bloody hell, feels like it's been years already 
I remember back in the good old days with my Spinner+mPT3...oh wait, it's right here 

We're getting awesomer, soon

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> Bloody hell, feels like it's been years already
> I remember back in the good old days with my Spinner+mPT3...oh wait, it's right here
> 
> We're getting awesomer, soon



bwhahaha

It does feel like ages. when I think back to my eGo-C its in black and white

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

free3dom said:


> Thanks @Silver
> 
> I really think you should try and get your hands on one of these - not to buy it yet, but to actually hold it in your hand
> I think you'll be surprised, I know I was
> 
> It is infinitely more comfortable in the hand than the iStick was - a very nice size and shape indeed. I had not realized how much strain the smaller iStick actually puts on the hand until I held this and fired it off a couple of times. Ideally the battery in this would be easier to replace, but the rest of it's features and it's form factor IMO absolutely makes up for that one shortcomming. Don't overlook this one just on that



Thanks @free3dom

*I have to confess that I gave in today, got in my car and went to SkyBlue to check out that Smok M50. I decided to buy it and I drove home feeling chuffed. *

It was primarily because of you @free3dom !

I was actually supposed to finish some work this afternoon but after seeing your posts amd photos, I could not resist. Needless to say it was wonderful to see @Derick and @Melinda again. They are always so hospitable and know how to make a customer feel so good. Thanks guys, you are champs and deserve every bit of success.

I havent actually used the mod yet, I was rushing back for a family dinner and its now late and I am tired. Lol.

The mod feels great in the hand indeed. I love the feel of the finish. It has a great slightly textured feeling. Its not smooth. Its a bit bigger than the iStick. Amazing how much more comfortable just by being a bit bigger. I did try Derick's unit at SkyBlue and it felt good in the hand. I am excited for this since its my first higher powered regulated mod.

My aim for this is to use it primarily at home as a driver of he Lemo and other tanks and to allow me to easily change the power to see how the juices change at different power settings. I am hoping this will help me with my juice reviews. I will still test the juices on the Reos. But I had no easy way of changing the power on the fly with the Reo. Time will tell how much value this adds in practice. We will see.

I will admit that this was a bit of an impulse buy - not something I do often. I usually research it quite thoroughly and pick what I think I will like best. But today I just could not resist and felt like going out to buy it immediately.

Incidentally, did you know that the word 'SMOK' is Polish for '*Dragon*' !
(Thanks to my wifei for the translation)

So lets hope this thing can breathe some flames in the days and weeks ahead

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## free3dom

Silver said:


> Thanks @free3dom
> 
> *I have to confess that I gave in today, got in my car and went to SkyBlue to check out that Smok M50. I decided to buy it and I drove home feeling chuffed. *
> 
> It was primarily because of you @free3dom !
> 
> I was actually supposed to finish some work this afternoon but after seeing your posts amd photos, I could not resist. Needless to say it was wonderful to see @Derick and @Melinda again. They are always so hospitable and know how to make a customer feel so good. Thanks guys, you are champs and deserve every bit of success.
> 
> I havent actually used the mod yet, I was rushing back for a family dinner and its now late and I am tired. Lol.
> 
> The mod feels great in the hand indeed. I love the feel of the finish. It has a great slightly textured feeling. Its not smooth. Its a bit bigger than the iStick. Amazing how much more comfortable just by being a bit bigger. I did try Derick's unit at SkyBlue and it felt good in the hand. I am excited for this since its my first higher powered regulated mod.
> 
> My aim for this is to use it primarily at home as a driver of he Lemo and other tanks and to allow me to easily change the power to see how the juices change at different power settings. I am hoping this will help me with my juice reviews. I will still test the juices on the Reos. But I had no easy way of changing the power on the fly with the Reo. Time will tell how much value this adds in practice. We will see.
> 
> I will admit that this was a bit of an impulse buy - not something I do often. I usually research it quite thoroughly and pick what I think I will like best. But today I just could not resist and felt like going out to buy it immediately.
> 
> Incidentally, did you know that the word 'SMOK' is Polish for '*Dragon*' !
> (Thanks to my wifei for the translation)
> 
> So lets hope this thing can breathe some flames in the days and weeks ahead



First, I apologize for the temptation 
Second, I pat myself on the back for enticing you into buying a great product (I'm really impressed with it so far) 
And tomorrow it'll be like a second Christmas for you 

So it was an all day Vape Meet at SkyBlue today (luckily not everyone at the same time)...and @Derick and @Melinda is just so awesome!

Mine was also actually a bit of an impulse buy - I was going to wait for the Cloupor Mini, but since yesterday afternoon my Vamo has been giving me issues and I was concerned that it might not make it that long. Then @Derick posted that up and it was like fate kicking me in the shins  I still want to get the Cloupor later because I like it's size and battery door too - esentially the two devices simply swapped places for who comes first 

I've been vaping on this all day with the Lemo and Taifun GT. Both are working fantastically on this device and feel much more secure when screwed in than they ever did on the iStick (maybe it's the lack of overhang). It really is a very very solid device and lovely to the touch as you now know. I also love the weight with a battery - it feels solid without being too heavy or too light.

A while ago I remembered that I still had a Kayfun with a a 1.0 Ohm dual coil build (that the iStick just wouldn't fire sufficiently at only 20W) wicked and never used. So I filled that up and screwed it on and fired it up...and wow, at 30-30W this is now a superb vape. The flavour is just so intense (and the Kayfun isn't exactly my favourite when it comes to flavour). I am now so excited to do a dual build on the Lemo and go a little bit sub (0.8 or so) 

I do hope you like it, as I now feel partly responsible for your purchase 

Edit: and Smok meaning dragon...just blew my mind. Now I like it even more - my mod says Dragon on the side

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

free3dom said:


> Smok M50 Mini with Lemo
> 
> View attachment 18534


Dude ! Them nails is spoiling the mod .. 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

free3dom said:


> First, I apologize for the temptation
> Second, I pat myself on the back for enticing you into buying a great product (I'm really impressed with it so far)
> And tomorrow it'll be like a second Christmas for you
> 
> So it was an all day Vape Meet at SkyBlue today (luckily not everyone at the same time)...and @Derick and @Melinda is just so awesome!
> 
> Mine was also actually a bit of an impulse buy - I was going to wait for the Cloupor Mini, but since yesterday afternoon my Vamo has been giving me issues and I was concerned that it might not make it that long. Then @Derick posted that up and it was like fate kicking me in the shins  I still want to get the Cloupor later because I like it's size and battery door too - esentially the two devices simply swapped places for who comes first
> 
> I've been vaping on this all day with the Lemo and Taifun GT. Both are working fantastically on this device and feel much more secure when screwed in than they ever did on the iStick (maybe it's the lack of overhang). It really is a very very solid device and lovely to the touch as you now know. I also love the weight with a battery - it feels solid without being too heavy or too light.
> 
> A while ago I remembered that I still had a Kayfun with a a 1.0 Ohm dual coil build (that the iStick just wouldn't fire sufficiently at only 20W) wicked and never used. So I filled that up and screwed it on and fired it up...and wow, at 30-30W this is now a superb vape. The flavour is just so intense (and the Kayfun isn't exactly my favourite when it comes to flavour). I am now so excited to do a dual build on the Lemo and go a little bit sub (0.8 or so)
> 
> I do hope you like it, as I now feel partly responsible for your purchase
> 
> Edit: and Smok meaning dragon...just blew my mind. Now I like it even more - my mod says Dragon on the side



Thanks for the update and the comments. 

We can now compare notes on our Mini Dragons

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom

Silver said:


> Thanks for the update and the comments.
> 
> We can now compare notes on our Mini Dragons



Mini Dragons, just perfect....this is now the officicial nickname for the Smok M50 

Looking forward to comparing notes with you in 2015 

We'll tame these Mini Dragons

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Dude ! Them nails is spoiling the mod ..
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !



Hahaha, the Mini Dragon can take it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

My new year celebratory (giant) wine glass of rose (because I forgot to buy Champagne and my IPV with orchid combo and The O.B inside!

Whoop whoop happy new year everybody!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## free3dom

Stroodlepuff said:


> My new year celebratory glass of rose (because I forgot to buy Champagne and my IPV with orchid combo and The O.B inside!
> 
> Whoop whoop happy new year everybody!



Happy new year!


----------



## Arthster

Happy new year everyone. May your juice never run out and your dreams full of vape.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Happy new year everyone. May your juice never run out and your dreams full of vape.



Happy new year!


----------



## Arthster

whent into the new year in Mechanically

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Thanks @free3dom
> 
> *I have to confess that I gave in today, got in my car and went to SkyBlue to check out that Smok M50. I decided to buy it and I drove home feeling chuffed. *
> 
> It was primarily because of you @free3dom !
> 
> I was actually supposed to finish some work this afternoon but after seeing your posts amd photos, I could not resist. Needless to say it was wonderful to see @Derick and @Melinda again. They are always so hospitable and know how to make a customer feel so good. Thanks guys, you are champs and deserve every bit of success.
> 
> I havent actually used the mod yet, I was rushing back for a family dinner and its now late and I am tired. Lol.
> 
> The mod feels great in the hand indeed. I love the feel of the finish. It has a great slightly textured feeling. Its not smooth. Its a bit bigger than the iStick. Amazing how much more comfortable just by being a bit bigger. I did try Derick's unit at SkyBlue and it felt good in the hand. I am excited for this since its my first higher powered regulated mod.
> 
> My aim for this is to use it primarily at home as a driver of he Lemo and other tanks and to allow me to easily change the power to see how the juices change at different power settings. I am hoping this will help me with my juice reviews. I will still test the juices on the Reos. But I had no easy way of changing the power on the fly with the Reo. Time will tell how much value this adds in practice. We will see.
> 
> I will admit that this was a bit of an impulse buy - not something I do often. I usually research it quite thoroughly and pick what I think I will like best. But today I just could not resist and felt like going out to buy it immediately.
> 
> Incidentally, did you know that the word 'SMOK' is Polish for '*Dragon*' !
> (Thanks to my wifei for the translation)
> 
> So lets hope this thing can breathe some flames in the days and weeks ahead


No, an impulse buy from you....almost cannot believe it! But then there are now so many Minis around it is so difficult to choose. That looks like a very solid device. Looking forward to your impressions. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> No, an impulse buy from you....almost cannot believe it! But then there are now so many Minis around it is so difficult to choose. That looks like a very solid device. Looking forward to your impressions. Enjoy.



Lol, @Andre, you are right. Lots of these types of things coming out 

The only thing i didnt like was the screws to remove the battery, which I knew about before I bought it

But then i thought to myself, this is not going to be a major workhorse for me. And will probably stay at home. So I will dedicate a battery to it and when it goes flat I will just charge it. 

I will report back once Ive used it for a bit

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Dassie

Silver said:


> Lol, @Andre, you are right. Lots of these types of things coming out
> 
> The only thing i didnt like was the screws to remove the battery, which I knew about before I bought it
> 
> But then i thought to myself, this is not going to be a major workhorse for me. And will probably stay at home. So I will dedicate a battery to it and when it goes flat I will just charge it.
> 
> I will report back once Ive used it for a bit


I agree that the screws are a bit silly, but I am quite happy keeping mine with just the 2 diagonal screws it came boxed with, so then it's only half the effort .. Also charged it with the USB in my laptop yesterday and it was really quick. Sadly no pass through, but you can't have all of that awesome and sexy without some compromise!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Dassie said:


> I agree that the screws are a bit silly, but I am quite happy keeping mine with just the 2 diagonal screws it came boxed with, so then it's only half the effort .. Also charged it with the USB in my laptop yesterday and it was really quick. Sadly no pass through, but you can't have all of that awesome and sexy without some compromise!



The instructions suggest not unscrewing and replacing the battery too often. So I am going to take their advice and keep going with the same battery, then just charge it when its flat. Like the MVP I suppose.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## KB_314

TheLongTwitch said:


> @Rotten_Bunny was insistent that I come and leave this here...
> View attachment 18470
> 
> 
> Day 1 of vaping journey begins


Spinner2 + MPT3 wasn't my first setup (unfortunately) - but it was the first one good enough to keep me off the cigs completely! Good luck - but it's a lot of fun so really, luck isn't required

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

My dark horse smpl combo. Pretty much in my hand all the time. Can't get over how hard and smooth it hits.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Gazzacpt

SMPL x Hobo

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RIEFY

Vaping doesnt get better then this



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Zodiac

I also want a SMPL

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

Zodiac said:


> I also want a SMPL


lol what happened to yours

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zodiac

Cape vaping supplies said:


> lol what happened to yours
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


@Lekka Vapors happened to my SMPL, lol. Its cool though, will have another soon enough


----------



## Arthster

having a chilling day after the evening of vaping...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

The SMPL gang is really out and about I see lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nooby

Enjoying Reo goodness with some Elvis's Breakfast at 1 ohm..

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RIEFY

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ollie

Cape vaping supplies said:


> View attachment 18613
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


So pretty... These SMPL's seem to be quite the hit in the Cape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Best mod ever dude you would not say its a clone

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Finally found a drip tip I love




Sadly it was from Vape Den, who are no more :/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Oliver Barry said:


> So pretty... These SMPL's seem to be quite the hit in the Cape.



They are very nice devices and they do seem to have invaded the Cape...

But in Gauteng...
Here be dragons!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## free3dom

Epic fail...I have a dragon, and in the picture she's running at only 13W

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dubz

There be dragons in CT too

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> They are very nice devices and they do seem to have invaded the Cape...
> 
> But in Gauteng...
> Here be dragons!
> 
> View attachment 18615



That is a sexy mod, even at 13W

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot

Chi You 26650 + plume veil and chuff enuff. Running a Clapton coil under the hood and dripping Rocket sheep.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dassie

free3dom said:


> They are very nice devices and they do seem to have invaded the Cape...
> 
> But in Gauteng...
> Here be dragons!
> 
> View attachment 18615


Hell yeah! It's a Dragon because it will kick your ass at 13W!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riddle

free3dom said:


> They are very nice devices and they do seem to have invaded the Cape...
> 
> But in Gauteng...
> Here be dragons!
> 
> View attachment 18615



Looks so good with the Lemo. I need to get 1 of those.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Spent some time with the Tom Thumb today.... he felt a little neglected.

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Dubz said:


> There be dragons in CT too



And I see that thankfully they run a bit hotter over there 

BTW, the lemo looks fantastic with that 2puffs drip tip

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Spent some time with the Tom Thumb today.... he felt a little neglected.
> 
> View attachment 18629​



That looks positively bad-ass - I would not fk around with someone carrying that

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> That looks positively bad-ass - I would not fk around with someone carrying that



I cant wait for its big brother exact same design but for the 18650 battery

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> I cant wait for its big brother exact same design but for the 18650 battery
> 
> View attachment 18630​



Bad ass, with better battery life (that's a lot of "B"s)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

yeah the 18350 does give a nice comfortable vape but the battery life is a little pfffffft . but also saying my 18350's are only 700mha. Apparently there are new 18350's in the 1000mha range.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> yeah the 18350 does give a nice comfortable vape but the battery life is a little pfffffft . but also saying my 18350's are only 700mha. Apparently there are new 18350's in the 1000mha range.



That's great, 1000mAh in a small package  Do you know what the discharge rate on those are?


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> That's great, 1000mAh in a small package  Do you know what the discharge rate on those are?



Honestly I haven't seen anything more then 18350 1000mAh. I have a couple of 18350 devices in mind so I will most likely start doing more homework soon

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Honestly I haven't seen anything more then 18350 1000mAh. I have a couple of 18350 devices in mind so I will most likely start doing more homework soon
> View attachment 18635
> ​



Me either, and unless they make some amazing advances (which I'm sure will come, eventually), I highly doubt they will go far beyond 1000mAh...they just wouldn't be usable for vaping

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> Me either, and unless they make some amazing advances (which I'm sure will come, eventually), I highly doubt they will go far beyond 1000mAh...they just wouldn't be usable for vaping



yeah to be honust the first couple of hits is awesome but it gows down hill very quickly. 

But in saying that, I might also be coiling very wrong for 18350.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

free3dom said:


> And I see that thankfully they run a bit hotter over there
> 
> BTW, the lemo looks fantastic with that 2puffs drip tip


For sure. My current build is 0.9ohm 26ga 2.4mm ID. Plan to build 0.5ohm 28ga parallel 2.4mm/3.0mm tomorrow and see how that goes.
yeah I love the 2puffs drip tip

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Dubz said:


> For sure. My current build is 0.9ohm 26ga 2.4mm ID. Plan to build 0.5ohm 28ga parallel 2.4mm/3.0mm tomorrow and see how that goes.
> yeah I love the 2puffs drip tip



Ohhhh, that sounds awesome 

Thanks for the ideas  I'm definitely going to look into doing a para coil as I have to wait till monday to get some more 26G kanthal 
Still want to give a standard dual coil build a go too on the Lemo @ ~0.8...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

free3dom said:


> Ohhhh, that sounds awesome
> 
> Thanks for the ideas  I'm definitely going to look into doing a para coil as I have to wait till monday to get some more 26G kanthal
> Still want to give a standard dual coil build a go too on the Lemo @ ~0.8...[/QUOTE


Yeah dual coil sounds good too, I just find it easier to build a parallel - gives same effect I think also more surface area with a parallel coil for more vapour

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Finally found a drip tip I love
> 
> View attachment 18614
> 
> 
> Sadly it was from Vape Den, who are no more :/


Looks very close to the Stingray X drip tip, which VapeClub used to stock. They also had something very similar custom made in delrin (black and white). Enquire with @JakesSA if you are interested. Cannot find the picture of that at the moment.


----------



## free3dom

Dubz said:


> Yeah dual coil sounds good too, I just find it easier to build a parallel - gives same effect I think also more surface area with a parallel coil for more vapour



More vapour for that full bodied Lemo experience 

The para also makes wicking that much easier

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> Me either, and unless they make some amazing advances (which I'm sure will come, eventually), I highly doubt they will go far beyond 1000mAh...they just wouldn't be usable for vaping



Ok so did a little quick search and the consensus I got was that for 18350 batteries, 28G Kanthal at 1 ohm works best. So I did a quick coil and felt a little sorry for the 18350 Fury. So i decided to drop that coil into one of the Kayfuns and stick that on there. WOW nice flavor, Nice cloud and a cool vape as a bonus.

And as an extra Tomb thumb got a free elongation. which lets be honest guys every guy will appreciate.

​

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Ok so did a little quick search and the consensus I got was that for 18350 batteries, 28G Kanthal at 1 ohm works best. So I did a quick coil and felt a little sorry for the 18350 Fury. So i decided to drop that coil into one of the Kayfuns and stick that on there. WOW nice flavor, Nice cloud and a cool vape as a bonus.
> 
> And as an extra Tomb thumb got a free elongation. which lets be honest guys every guy will appreciate.
> 
> View attachment 18637​



...you made it bigger

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> ...you made it bigger



I don't know what happened One minute it was short and the next it was long

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ollie

Arthster said:


> I don't know what happened One minute it was short and the next it was long



I blame the "drip tip" @Arthster

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

Oliver Barry said:


> I blame the "drip tip" @Arthster



I just made sure there is no juice on it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ollie

Arthster said:


> I just made sure there is no juice on it



Thats a good thing... otherwise you will be spitting all over the show!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

Oliver Barry said:


> Thats a good thing... otherwise you will be spitting all over the show!



This is true... in so many ways.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## elvin119

Some Krave Gold from @VapeMOB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby

My 2 go to devices throughout the day all day




Decided to hand the iStick to the wife as she was starting to enjoy the Reo to much lol..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

Who has this "smpl" mech as i need one!!!!!


----------



## MurderDoll

Damn you @paulph201

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> Damn you @paulph201
> 
> View attachment 18685


Lol, I am staying away from those breakfast meets.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre

Nooby said:


> My 2 go to devices throughout the day all day
> 
> View attachment 18684
> 
> 
> Decided to hand the iStick to the wife as she was starting to enjoy the Reo to much lol..


Stunning combination of mods.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Andre said:


> Lol, I am staying away from those breakfast meets.


No, no. 

You have a summons waiting at the post office demanding your presence at the next Vape Meet in Johannesburg. 

Otherwise the fines master @Rob Fisher will be having a special sitting to judge, jury and execute your negligence to abide by the summons.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Lovely flask @MurderDoll 
Enjoy

As for @Andre attending a JHB breakfast - indeed that needs to happen at some point
@Andre, when we know you are coming, you can bet that we will be prepared for you and there will be no shortage of gear and juices. Just give us a few days to assemble a good lineup....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RIEFY

Handcheck



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VandaL

SMPL *Check*
Billow @ 0.3 *Check*
Smurf *Check *
Trimera Brass tip *Check*
GVC 100% VG *Check*

Vape Nirvana achieved

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Adam Ross

Got my Surefire Brass King Mod with a Doge atomizer! Also, tinkering with this Halo G6 for my girlfriend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

VandaL said:


> SMPL *Check*
> Billow @ 0.3 *Check*
> Smurf *Check *
> Trimera Brass tip *Check*
> GVC 100% VG *Check*
> 
> Vape Nirvana achieved



Epic picture...perfect angle. It's looming

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie

VandaL said:


> SMPL *Check*
> Billow @ 0.3 *Check*
> Smurf *Check *
> Trimera Brass tip *Check*
> GVC 100% VG *Check*
> 
> Vape Nirvana achieved



Just gorgeous!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Soprono

Lovely every bit of vaping thus far... Vaping Liqui Mint on the IPV2 with Atlantis tank.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Soprono said:


> Lovely every bit of vaping thus far... Vaping Liqui Mint on the IPV2 with Atlantis tank.


Great news. How is it impacting on your hubbly use?


----------



## Soprono

Andre said:


> Great news. How is it impacting on your hubbly use?


I have smoked twice in the past 2 weeks (mainly for social use) but I'll be posting a video soon on the forum of my hubbly smoke vs. Vaping, its unbelievable I'm more than happy with it. 

Hubbly has been cut down from about 3 "heads" a day to now only having 4 heads in the past 2 weeks which is amazing. Cannot wait to get the other liquids and get vaping on those flavours..having one flavour to begin with works but still limits it.


----------



## Andre

Soprono said:


> I have smoked twice in the past 2 weeks (mainly for social use) but I'll be posting a video soon on the forum of my hubbly smoke vs. Vaping, its unbelievable I'm more than happy with it.
> 
> Hubbly has been cut down from about 3 "heads" a day to now only having 4 heads in the past 2 weeks which is amazing. Cannot wait to get the other liquids and get vaping on those flavours..having one flavour to begin with works but still limits it.


Awesome - yes, the more flavours the better. Good to have at least 2 devices with different flavours.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Soprono

Andre said:


> Awesome - yes, the more flavours the better. Good to have at least 2 devices with different flavours.


Much agreed I'm making the leap to rebuildables this week and will be getting my whole setup kit for that then so its going to be fun to learn about that and start playing around there with my flavours. Can't wait this forum and its members have been so amazing in helping along the way.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## VapeSnow

2 Angry Wolves said:


> Who has this "smpl" mech as i need one!!!!!


Hi buddy www.vapemob.co.za has stock!


----------



## Michaelsa

Speaking of Smpls...



Smpl with an Orchid at 0.6 ohms (VM papa smurf 11mg) and a 2 puffs drip tip.
Flavour is heavily!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan

My setup for today:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## steve

smpl x tobh x chuff enuff x cloudsat 0.2 ohms

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Those Black lemo's on black Istick and black MVP could look pretty awesome i think

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dassie

Picked up my Plume Veil this afternoon and thought to try something. End result is a really hot but very tasty and cloudy build. She is thirsty though so this might go quite soon . Build in the pic is a 30g 3 strand plait around a 3mm rod (10 wraps for 0.5 ohms). Coil on this side was a bigger success than the further one  but they work the same.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Arthster

Holly chain-male batman 

how many ohms you pushing there?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Dassie said:


> Picked up my Plume Veil this afternoon and thought to try something. End result is a really hot but very tasty and cloudy build. She is thirsty though so this might go quite soon . Build in the pic is a 30g 3 strand plait around a 3mm rod (10 wraps for 0.5 ohms). Coil on this side was a bigger success than the further one  but they work the same.
> 
> View attachment 18832



Just bloody awesome! Nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

that coil reminds me of this. 




looks flippen awesome...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dassie

Arthster said:


> Holly chain-male batman
> 
> how many ohms you pushing there?


This is seriously just one of those "I wonder what this would look like" things.. I won't keep this build. Ramp-up is really slow and it is hot as all hell. Looks cool though and chucks out huge amounts of yumminess and thick puffy clouds!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dassie

free3dom said:


> Just bloody awesome! Nice


Thanks! But I think the idea needs refinement. I saw Rip's video with the multi strand parallel (also on a plume veil) and that seems to work a lot better. For some reason the mechanics on this makes it slow on the uptake. Once she gets going though.. Nice..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

in my left hand... vexy loaded with VM4



in my right... smpl+dark horse dripping with sucker punch

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Arthster

And splash of @Melinda's holiday juice... makes a day at work so much easier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL

Marzuq said:


> in my left hand... vexy loaded with VM4
> View attachment 18843
> 
> 
> in my right... smpl+dark horse dripping with sucker punch
> View attachment 18844


Those are quite full, I assume you uber to work then ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dassie

Dassie said:


> Thanks! But I think the idea needs refinement. I saw Rip's video with the multi strand parallel (also on a plume veil) and that seems to work a lot better. For some reason the mechanics on this makes it slow on the uptake. Once she gets going though.. Nice..


Just an update on this - it's a few hours and many drops later - I removed one of the coils (the uglier sister) and using it in single coil configuration now (1.2ohm). Much better - she heats up quickly, and still have great flavour and cloud (cloud was nicer with 2 coils.. ). Think I should start experimenting with higher resistance builds too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John

Just arrived, My first Mod and RBA Thanks @Ricgt for the personal delivery!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## free3dom

John said:


> Just arrived, My first Mod and RBA Thanks @Ricgt for the personal delivery!



Nice! Now it starts

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## John

Now patiently waiting for a battery lol...

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dassie

John said:


> Now patiently waiting for a battery lol...


Isn't that just the worst - remember when I got my first Mech and I had to wait 5 hours or something (felt like 2 days ) for the batteries to charge.. you are not alone! Hang in there

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Dassie

So, I have a real problem now:




Been with this naughty little number the whole night and most of the day. Feels like I spent a day with a porn star and I don't know how I'm supposed to look at my other girls the same way ever again.. . Just yesterday, they were so beautiful..

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Ollie

John said:


> Just arrived, My first Mod and RBA Thanks @Ricgt for the personal delivery!



Awesome stuff @John 

the bug has bitten... expect to throw all your cash at new vape gear!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ollie

Dassie said:


> So, I have a real problem now:
> 
> View attachment 18861
> 
> 
> Been with this naughty little number the whole night and most of the day. Feels like I spent a day with a porn star and I don't know how I'm supposed to look at my other girls the same way ever again.. . Just yesterday, they were so beautiful..



Shweet setup @Dassie 

What coil setup are u running? and at what wattage is the Mini Dragon set at?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dassie

Oliver Barry said:


> Shweet setup @Dassie
> 
> What coil setup are u running? and at what wattage is the Mini Dragon set at?


Hi. I tried something new with this, and it worked out really well. It is a 3 strand plait of 30g around a 3mm rod (10 wraps) for a 1.2ohm build. I had it as a dual coil first (0.6ohm), but took out the one coil because it was too hot for my liking. Now it really delivers (flavour, cloud -really nice .. the pic is before I took out the second coil (ugly one in the back ). Found my sweet spot around 20W.




I am new to the Plume Veil, but really loving her.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ollie

Dassie said:


> Hi. I tried something new with this, and it worked out really well. It is a 3 strand plait of 30g around a 3mm rod (10 wraps) for a 1.2ohm build. I had it as a dual coil first (0.6ohm), but took out the one coil because it was too hot for my liking. Now it really delivers (flavour, cloud -really nice .. the pic is before I took out the second coil (ugly one in the back ). Found my sweet spot around 20W.
> 
> View attachment 18865
> 
> 
> I am new to the Plume Veil, but really loving her.



HOLY MOLY.... thats quite a coil bru! Massive surface area must be producing some good flavour!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie

Oliver Barry said:


> HOLY MOLY.... thats quite a coil bru! Massive surface area must be producing some good flavour!


I wanted to see how much surface I could cover, and that was the idea I came up with at the time. She works really nicely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie

Dassie said:


> I wanted to see how much surface I could cover, and that was the idea I came up with at the time. She works really nicely



I also have a plume, and i honestly prefer a single coil. Duals get too hot, chow too much battery, and sometimes the ramp up time is an age....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Dassie said:


> So, I have a real problem now:
> 
> View attachment 18861
> 
> 
> Been with this naughty little number the whole night and most of the day. Feels like I spent a day with a porn star and I don't know how I'm supposed to look at my other girls the same way ever again.. . Just yesterday, they were so beautiful..



Bwahaha...I know that feeling - the mod, not the porn star 

And the Mini Dragon seems to have grown roots in my hand...poor little iStick is looking at me with puppy dog eyes, but I'm not paying any attention

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## John

Oliver Barry said:


> Awesome stuff @John
> 
> the bug has bitten... expect to throw all your cash at new vape gear!



Oh bud, believe me it already has... So far in the last 30 days: 

1x iJust D16 battery
1x Kanger Emow
1x Kanger Subtank
1x eLeaf Lemo
1x Smok BEC Pro
1x efest 2600

Blew my entire 2015 budget already, Missus is going to kill me. (hope she buries me with my vapes haha)

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Dassie

Oliver Barry said:


> I also have a plume, and i honestly prefer a single coil. Duals get too hot, chow too much battery, and sometimes the ramp up time is an age....


I am quite new to this so trying all kinds of things but I am also starting to realise what works for me. I agree that the single is better for me on the plume. She is a beauty though!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dassie

free3dom said:


> Bwahaha...I know that feeling - the mod, not the porn star
> 
> And the Mini Dragon seems to have grown roots in my hand...poor little iStick is looking at me with puppy dog eyes, but I'm not paying any attention


Same thing here. You probably noticed but I defend her everywhere. Great little mod!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Damn you @paulph201 

You are the worst possible influence. But such a good one at the same time. lol

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Paulie

MurderDoll said:


> Damn you @paulph201
> 
> You are the worst possible influence. But such a good one at the same time. lol




bwahahahahaha but wow that looks really great!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll

paulph201 said:


> bwahahahahaha but wow that looks really great!!




All thanks to your talent in finding the best gear and juices! Perfect combos!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

MurderDoll said:


> Damn you @paulph201
> 
> You are the worst possible influence. But such a good one at the same time. lol


Lol! Mine arrives tomorrow  

It's all @paulph201 's fault

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Yiannaki said:


> Lol! Mine arrives tomorrow
> 
> It's all @paulph201 's fault






I can see how the three of us are will be banned from Woodmead shopping centre with the way we going to carry on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

MurderDoll said:


> I can see how the three of us are will be banned from Woodmead shopping centre with the way we going to carry on!


Hahaha agreed! 

I don't have a dark horse tho  no one has stock!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

MurderDoll said:


> All thanks to your talent in finding the best gear and juices! Perfect combos!




lol i just hear of things and try but this is a winning combo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Yiannaki said:


> Hahaha agreed!
> 
> I don't have a dark horse tho  no one has stock!




What did you end up going for? 
The CLT?


----------



## Yiannaki

MurderDoll said:


> What did you end up going for?
> The CLT?


I have a lancia chilling in the drawer at home. Gonna try that out first and I need to order my billow now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Michaelsa said:


> Speaking of Smpls...
> 
> View attachment 18781



ooh is that a Rockit speaker behind you?


----------



## Ollie

MurderDoll said:


> Damn you @paulph201
> 
> You are the worst possible influence. But such a good one at the same time. lol



Oh so pretty @MurderDoll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Can't exactly keep them all in my hand, but I Vape all 4 devices daily and all are loaded with different juices at all times. High powered regulated devices and extreme subohm'd rdas are the best!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Michaelsa

r0gue z0mbie said:


> ooh is that a Rockit speaker behind you?


@r0gue indeed it is, rokit 6's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Only noticed now that @kimbo photo bombed my pic. 

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Gazzacpt

Love this setup






SMPL x Hobo x Frenilla

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riddle

Arthster said:


> Only noticed now that @kimbo photo bombed my pic.
> 
> View attachment 18919​



Haha yeah looks like he is about to take a vape on your device.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Better hand check.


----------



## LandyMan

This

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

BEC pro with Atlantis with some Cuttwood Monster Melons juice!! Trying hard not to create cloudy chaos at work!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VandaL

#stealthvape?





0.23ohm Hobo V2.1(*Project Sub-Ω Ed*.) On a SMPL . Dynamite in a tiny package

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## capetocuba



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## elvin119

Awesomeness

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

capetocuba said:


>


Still in Mauritius, lucky fish. We need more girl, less Reo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## cfm78910

Gizmo said:


> I currently vape on Itaste SVD with protank 2. I also have evic but feel that the feel of the SVD is nicer to hold even though it doesn't have all the gadgetry. I also have put in 4500mah battery in the SVD so I suppose that also plays a roll on how much I enjoy it.



Provari 3, Nautilus Mini and some Select Reserve Old Gold juice.


----------



## K_klops

Ipv 2 with the doge competition RDA on vapour mountains artisan blend-dean 6mg wich is surprisingly packed with flavour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

Stealthing away


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Avril in one hand and a glass of La Motte Millennium in the other!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## TylerD

See what @Andre and @Rob Fisher made me do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> See what @Andre and @Rob Fisher made me do.
> 
> View attachment 19128


Awesome, exactly the same brand (Merlot) in our picture. Have not tried their Carmenere yet, but their Pinot Noir is divine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Andre said:


> Awesome, exactly the same brand (Merlot) in our picture. Have not tried their Carmenere yet, but their Pinot Noir is divine.


Awesome! First time trying it out. Very nice! Will definitely get me some of the Pinot Noir then!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> See what @Andre and @Rob Fisher made me do.
> 
> View attachment 19128



Good man!  Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dassie

You guys are a bad influence!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Dassie said:


> You guys are a bad influence!
> 
> View attachment 19129


Both very healthy!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dassie

Andre said:


> Both very healthy!


Bout the only thing it is healthy for is the budget


----------



## Dassie

Rob Fisher said:


> Avril in one hand and a glass of La Motte Millennium in the other!
> 
> View attachment 19126


You have an amazing toy collection!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

I dont believe in posting the corpses of dead soldiers.

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Arthster

@Rotten_Bunny We must honor the fallen, and let the world know of there bravery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## elvin119

Both are just so damn lekka

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Frank Zef

At work.


Fogger v4.0, Dual 28g 7 Wrap coils, Brown Betty Juice on a 18650 Penny mech.
Twisp, stock coils, Twisp Vanilla juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Arthster



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD

Ending the day off like a boss!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Meetings for the year have started. 

I reached for the REO Mini

I still think there is no better portable reliable powerhouse. 

When I have my Mini on the road I feel good

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> I still think there is no better portable reliable powerhouse.
> 
> When I have my Mini on the road I feel good



Clean hand, clean finger nails, clean REO, clean mind... My main man Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> Clean hand, clean finger nails, clean REO, clean mind... My main man Hi Ho @Silver!



And the car is pretty clean too!


----------



## Silver

Lol, thanks @Rob Fisher 

Just a follow on - was driving back from Pretoria to JHB this afternoon after a fairly long and intense meeting - and when I pulled out the Reo Mini, I just knew it was going to be a great drive home. And so it was.

Nothing hectic or crazy - it's a fairly tame 1 ohm coil in there - just incredibly good flavour, puff after puff.

Such a dependable device and I love it to bits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Arthster

The King and the Kayfun 3.1 was made for each other...

​

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Arthster said:


> The King and the Kayfun 3.1 was made for each other...
> 
> View attachment 19252​


Mother#### !!! 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Mother#### !!!
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !



It reminds me a little of my bulldog style pipe from my smoking days


​It feels nice and chunky

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD

Arthster said:


> The King and the Kayfun 3.1 was made for each other...
> 
> View attachment 19252​


That looks awesome dude! That will be my next pipe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

TylerD said:


> That looks awesome dude! That will be my next pipe.



So far I am really enjoying the pipe. very comfy and nice weight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Arthster said:


> So far I am really enjoying the pipe. very comfy and nice weight.


Awesome stuff! The Kayfun looks very cool on it!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

TylerD said:


> Awesome stuff! The Kayfun looks very cool on it!



Thanks @TylerD, It just needs a bent drip tip and life will be beutifull

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VandaL

Arthster said:


> The King and the Kayfun 3.1 was made for each other...
> 
> View attachment 19252​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre

Arthster said:


> The King and the Kayfun 3.1 was made for each other...
> 
> View attachment 19252​


Stunning, enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan

Silver said:


> Lol, thanks @Rob Fisher
> 
> Just a follow on - was driving back from Pretoria to JHB this afternoon after a fairly long and intense meeting - and when I pulled out the Reo Mini, I just knew it was going to be a great drive home. And so it was.
> 
> Nothing hectic or crazy - it's a fairly tame 1 ohm coil in there - just incredibly good flavour, puff after puff.
> 
> Such a dependable device and I love it to bits.


@Silver. I am on the same page as you. Been vaping on the Stillare, 0.5ohm the whole morning. Then I noticed it is burning my throat. So waiting for the Odin, and didn't want to rewick it, I popped on the the RM2 with 1ohm coil, built like yours in another post , and the flavour is just sssoooo intense ... love it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

LandyMan said:


> @Silver. I am on the same page as you. Been vaping on the Stillare, 0.5ohm the whole morning. Then I noticed it is burning my throat. So waiting for the Odin, and didn't want to rewick it, I popped on the the RM2 with 1ohm coil, built like yours in another post , and the flavour is just sssoooo intense ... love it!



The RM2 is just precious
Glad you like it @LandyMan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Loving the lemo drip tip on the hobo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

n0ugh7_zw said:


> View attachment 19281
> 
> 
> Loving the lemo drip tip on the hobo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That drip tip combo looks exceptional good!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff_the_Dragon

Eleaf iStick mod with Mini Nautilus atty (Flavour is HH). Loving this baby!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## CloudSurfer

Aspire Sub ohm Bat/ Lemo Tank and Innokin MVP2

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## The Golf

#Moondust #plumeveil #smpl #chuff

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DoubleD

The Golf said:


> #Moondust #plumeveil #smpl #chuff




 Nuff said!


----------



## Arthster

Im just spending some time with the family tonight

​

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Im just spending some time with the family tonight
> 
> View attachment 19393​



The family is looking great 

Have you been leaving them alone in the dark a lot - they seem to be multiplying 
PS: Which two made that pipe? I want to try and "grow" one myself

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> The family is looking great
> 
> Have you been leaving them alone in the dark a lot - they seem to be multiplying
> PS: Which two made that pipe? I want to try and "grow" one myself



I am not sure but I think my wooden coiling tool was involved

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> I am not sure but I think my wooden coiling tool was involved



I've heard of peg-legs, but wooden coiling tools

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster

Told you guys I like wood

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

oops

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Told you guys I like wood



So we should call you woody?


----------



## johan

@Arthster what about a new name: Pinnochio and here's "sommer" a suitable avatar for you  :

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Ollie

Arthster said:


> Im just spending some time with the family tonight
> 
> View attachment 19393​



HOLY MOLY BRO.... Big up's to the collector!


----------



## CloudSurfer

CloudSurfer said:


> View attachment 19360
> Aspire Sub ohm Bat/ Lemo Tank and Innokin MVP2


Try vapping both at the same time


----------



## gman211991

so I was seriously considering all these mini vw devices but then managed to muscle the beast off my bro lol sporting my new lemo drop with an Atlantis tip. This is my dragon and ninja combo, one to kick your ass, one to stealth away.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riddle

So I forgot my cotton at home today. Luckily trusty evod to the rescue.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## gman211991

Riddle said:


> So I forgot my cotton at home today. Luckily trusty evod to the rescue.
> View attachment 19416


Homebrew? Looks pretty awesome

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle

gman211991 said:


> Homebrew? Looks pretty awesome



yeah. Credit to @Shako though.


----------



## Tom

Tom said:


> View attachment 13599
> 
> 
> That is the Flash e Vapor V3 on a Vanilla.
> I thought I can give some impressions after testing it now for a while:
> 
> This is a perfect device for RBA novices and for TH seekers. Where did it get the name? The throat hit is called in Germany a "flash", and because of the exceptional TH it was named Flash e Vapor, short FeV.
> 
> It is perfect for beginners as you can get to the coil at any time without draining the tank, and its easy to wick. The tank section is completely separate and can be taken off the coil section, then to refill one has to just separate the tank with the help of the knurled parts.
> The tank feeds the juice to the coil thru 2 wicking holes that are either stuffed with the supplied cotton strands or, as I did it because of darkest subohming and the need of more juiceflow, with 2 short ESS rolls. These stick out slightly to make contact to the actual cotton wool wick that is pulled thru the coil. see below.
> 
> View attachment 13602
> View attachment 13603
> 
> 
> The airflow is regulated by different screws, the 1.6mm is optional and that is what I am currently using. One can remove it completely for an airy draw, I will probably go for that soon.
> 
> All in all....its a better device then the Kayfun for its ease of use. Make no mistake, I love my Kayfuns as I had hardly any troubles with it....but the FeV is more easy to handle and as a bonus it produces exceptional TH for the peeps that are chasing it (i am more into clouds tho)



update....

all that was said is still valid. But after 6 weeks of exclusively using the FeV, I started yesterday with the Kayfun again. Firstly I filled it too fast, thru the fill hole, so that the chamber flooded. Result....leaking and gurgles. liquid on my desk, hands and my new IPV Mini. Vape quality compared to the FeV....halved.

Considering now to sell my Kayfuns and get another FeV. I never thought that I would become a fan of the FeV, always thought it was just hyped here because its Made in Germany, and its not the prettiest RBA out there .....but it deserves the hype 100%! The design is not made to win the prize for prettiness, its designed for the best functionality.

Its an expensive RBA, 115 Euros, but to me its worth every cent. The ease of operation combined with exceptional dripper style vape quality (without the airscrew fitted) is a winner. Period.

I am not sure if a clone FeV would do the trick as well, there are controversial opinions here. Some say that the Tobeco clone is really good. However, I am rather buying originals, then I know what I get.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> update....
> 
> all that was said is still valid. But after 6 weeks of exclusively using the FeV, I started yesterday with the Kayfun again. Firstly I filled it too fast, thru the fill hole, so that the chamber flooded. Result....leaking and gurgles. liquid on my desk, hands and my new IPV Mini. Vape quality compared to the FeV....halved.
> 
> Considering now to sell my Kayfuns and get another FeV. I never thought that I would become a fan of the FeV, always thought it was just hyped here because its Made in Germany, and its not the prettiest RBA out there .....but it deserves the hype 100%! The design is not made to win the prize for prettiness, its designed for the best functionality.
> 
> Its an expensive RBA, 115 Euros, but to me its worth every cent. The ease of operation combined with exceptional dripper style vape quality (without the airscrew fitted) is a winner. Period.
> 
> I am not sure if a clone FeV would do the trick as well, there are controversial opinions here. Some say that the Tobeco clone is really good. However, I am rather buying originals, then I know what I get.



Glad for you @Tom
So amazing when one finds a device one is really happy with!
Please post more pics


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> Glad for you @Tom
> So amazing when one finds a device one is really happy with!
> Please post more pics


yip, I really enjoy this device. That's why i had to share my experience. Will post more, later on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

iStick 30W + Lemo + no name brand copper drip tip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## PuffingCrow

Kayfun V2 Clone on XXIX Red Copper mod clone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

0.85 ohm @ 14watts  
Vaping like a boss

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY

#Reocheck

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gazzacpt

RIEFY said:


> #Reocheck




I see you had some polishing time on your hands.


----------



## Oupa

You manage to fix the leak @RIEFY ?


----------



## RIEFY

Gazzacpt said:


> I see you had some polishing time on your hands.


Polished by hand lol


----------



## RIEFY

Oupa said:


> You manage to fix the leak @RIEFY ?


Not yet @Oupa I tore the mod down completly lastnight and washed it made sure the tube was snug. Havent seen any signs of leakage yet will check again sunday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa

Cool, hope you get it sorted. Otherwise shout if you need help.

In the meantime its Friday evening and I just put mini-me to bed, so its just this in my hand:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TylerD

Stunning piece of art! Awesome conductivity! Like a champ!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Oupa

You vaping it yet? Boer maak 'n plan?


----------



## TylerD

Oupa said:


> You vaping it yet? Boer maak 'n plan?


Jip! Threw a 10c into the bottom and it vapes lovely! 
Just untill my part comes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa

Nice hack! Enjoy it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

@RIEFY that drip tip is awesome!


----------



## Arthster

Vaping like a BOSS
​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Snape of Vape



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

Now that is an excellent nights vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

That Talisker is a nice single malt!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

....and it's back in my paw! Had a bit of an issue with this guy, had to send him back. We were reunited today

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## free3dom

BumbleBee said:


> ....and it's back in my paw! Had a bit of an issue with this guy, had to send him back. We were reunited today
> 
> View attachment 19482



That looks fantastic 

Would look even better if you could get a brown tank for that kayfun - the green does look awesome though


----------



## LandyMan

BumbleBee said:


> ....and it's back in my paw! Had a bit of an issue with this guy, had to send him back. We were reunited today
> 
> View attachment 19482


Looking good @BumbleBee ... what was the issue?


----------



## Arthster

BumbleBee said:


> ....and it's back in my paw! Had a bit of an issue with this guy, had to send him back. We were reunited today
> 
> View attachment 19482



4 to 8 days and counting


----------



## BumbleBee

free3dom said:


> That looks fantastic
> 
> Would look even better if you could get a brown tank for that kayfun - the green does look awesome though


Yeah, the green does look a bit off. I just ripped the Kayfun off the SVD and popped it straight on the pipe as soon as the courier dude was out the door. Will pop a clear tank on there later. I have a well tarnished copper Veritas that looks frikken awesome on the Guardian II, will post a pic tomorrow maybe.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

BumbleBee said:


> Yeah, the green does look a bit off. I just ripped the Kayfun off the SVD and popped it straight on the pipe as soon as the courier dude was out the door. Will pop a clear tank on there later. I have a well tarnished copper Veritas that looks frikken awesome on the Guardian II, will post a pic tomorrow maybe.



If (when) I get a pipe...it will spend at least a day trying on new tanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

LandyMan said:


> Looking good @BumbleBee ... what was the issue?


The fire button went on strike, it lit up and all but just wouldn't make wolkies


----------



## Arthster

BumbleBee said:


> The fire button went on strike, it lit up and all but just wouldn't make wolkies



I heard apparently its the only issue with some of these, Has to do with the regulation module not giving power out or something like that.


----------



## BumbleBee

Arthster said:


> I heard apparently its the only issue with some of these, Has to do with the regulation module not giving power out or something like that.


I was googling my ass off looking for info in this, where did you come upon this info?


----------



## Arthster

BumbleBee said:


> I was googling my ass off looking for info in this, where did you come upon this info?



I will need to go look for it again. I found it one night looking for reviews and they said that a known issue is that it lights up the indicator light but no power goes to the atty. the reason for this i couldn't find though. So i don't know if it is a bad connection to the atty or if there is more to it. I will do some hunting and post the link when I find it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

BumbleBee said:


> ....and it's back in my paw! Had a bit of an issue with this guy, had to send him back. We were reunited today
> 
> View attachment 19482



Really, really beautiful!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Little boy RDA + iStick 30W





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TangoCharlie

Can't go wrong with the M50 and Kayfun

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Snape of Vape said:


>


Good whisky and Reo, great combo. How are you enjoying the Reo?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

@Andre best thing since sliced bread. I'll write a proper post at some point with my findings so far


----------



## Andre

Snape of Vape said:


> @Andre best thing since sliced bread. I'll write a proper post at some point with my findings so far


Ah, glad to hear. Looking forward to that post.


----------



## LandyMan

Arthster said:


> I heard apparently its the only issue with some of these, Has to do with the regulation module not giving power out or something like that.


Interesting. I wonder if my shutdown issue every now and again could be related.


----------



## Cat

Arthster said:


> It reminds me a little of my bulldog style pipe from my smoking days
> 
> View attachment 19253
> ​It feels nice and chunky



That looks like a decent pipe, what is it? (i've been reading about pipes, learning a bit. Sort of a digression from learning about tobacco.)


----------



## Arthster

Cat said:


> That looks like a decent pipe, what is it? (i've been reading about pipes, learning a bit. Sort of a digression from learning about tobacco.)



Its the King E-pipe. Really good feel and it seems very sturdy, Its (quoting Pbusardo) Semi mechanical as in it has wires but no regilation. So far I am loving it.


----------



## Cat

No man - the _real_ pipe.


----------



## Arthster

Cat said:


> No man - the _real_ pipe.



Opps sorry  I Dont know what brand that is but thats the bull dog style pipe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Here it is posing with the Veritas, unfortunately that is all it can do, pose. This thing is dead again

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Arthster

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 19494
> 
> 
> Here it is posing with the Veritas, unfortunately that is all it can do, pose. This thing is dead again



Check the connecting pin in the inside, and make sure its all the way out and has got spring to it. so if you pull it all the way, make sure it doesn't fall back down a bit.


----------



## BumbleBee

Arthster said:


> Check the connecting pin in the inside, and make sure its all the way out and has got spring to it. so if you pull it all the way, make sure it doesn't fall back down a bit.


Thanks for the suggestion. I just checked, little gold pin is all the way up, with plenty of firm springiness. We're going way off topic here, I'll start a new thread for this later.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 19494
> 
> 
> Here it is posing with the Veritas, unfortunately that is all it can do, pose. This thing is dead again



That looks fan-bloody-tastic 

Pity it's feeling uncooperative...if it weren't so pretty I'd advise whacking it a few times 

And how are you posing it in that position - does it have a flat spot?


----------



## BumbleBee

free3dom said:


> That looks fan-bloody-tastic
> 
> Pity it's feeling uncooperative...if it weren't so pretty I'd advise whacking it a few times
> 
> And how are you posing it in that position - does it have a flat spot?


Nope, this thing it frustratingly round, it's balancing on an o-ring 

I'm a big fan of percussive maintenance but I just can't bring myself to spank it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arthster

BumbleBee said:


> Nope, this thing it frustratingly round, it's balancing on an o-ring
> 
> I'm a big fan of percussive maintenance but I just can't bring myself to spank it



 Percussive maintenance... F#@$*% Brilliant

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 19494
> 
> 
> Here it is posing with the Veritas, unfortunately that is all it can do, pose. This thing is dead again


Looks awesome! How did you get the Veritas like that?


----------



## BumbleBee

TylerD said:


> Looks awesome! How did you get the Veritas like that?


That's natural toning, just time and general use.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rowan Francis



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dassie

Beautiful little steampunk beast (Finite SW22).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GadgetFreak

For old times sake! Protank 3 mini, double adaptors, 18350 900mah battery and the very first Screwdriver mod. Working fine except the draw is very tight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

Tom said:


> .....and get another FeV.....


done.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan

Rotating the devices a bit today, chilling in front of the TV

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

I love Vape Town️

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely pics @Yusuf Cape Vaper !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Frank Zef

Sent from my toaster using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gripen

nice pic @Frank Zef


----------



## DaRoach



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gripen

@DaRoach looks like you have been vaping up a storm today.keep it going

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Frank Zef said:


> Sent from my toaster using Tapatalk


Red Star Raceway?


----------



## Rellik



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## gripen

very nice @Rellic


----------



## gripen

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dassie

Dassie said:


> Beautiful little steampunk beast (Finite SW22).
> View attachment 19507





gripen said:


> View attachment 19578​


I love my Mini Dragon! Well done on getting yours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> I love Vape Town️


Is this Suicide Gorge?


----------



## gripen

thanks allot @Dassie it vapes like a dream,pretty soon i will be able to start my own weather channel with the clouds im blowing so far hahahahaha.will be very misty all day lang

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dassie

gripen said:


> thanks allot @Dassie it vapes like a dream,pretty soon i will be able to start my own weather channel with the clouds im blowing so far hahahahaha.will be very misty all day lang


My wife was just complaining that I was bringing the weather inside.. Enjoy!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gripen

hahahaha @Dassie it happens to me all the time as well,i just smile and wave hahahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Frank Zef

baksteen8168 said:


> Red Star Raceway?


Nope, Zwartkops. 
Track has just been resurfaced and is beautiful again. 


Sent from my toaster using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafique

My Plan for the day, big clouds with Melanies custard


----------



## baksteen8168

Frank Zef said:


> Nope, Zwartkops.
> Track has just been resurfaced and is beautiful again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my toaster using Tapatalk



Ah, we normally park higher up in the pits (there where the carports are.) Your pic looked a lot like the pits under RSR grandstand.


----------



## free3dom

Rafique said:


> My Plan for the day, big clouds with Melanies custard



Who's Melanie and what does her custard taste like?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rafique

Lol, dont know her but her custard is awesome

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

Rafique said:


> Lol, dont know her but her custard is awesome





Where did you buy it from?


----------



## Dassie

Rafique said:


> Lol, dont know her but her custard is awesome


that's always the best kind of "custard"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rafique

free3dom said:


> Where did you buy it from?



Got it from Ribble, I think its skyblue vaping, The flavour in the atlantis is just epic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Rafique said:


> Got it from Ribble, I think its skyblue vaping, The flavour in the atlantis is just epic



That's what I expected 

It's actually *Melinda*'s Nilla Custard...and it is indeed fantastic 

Although I'm sure Melanie's custard is great too

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dassie

free3dom said:


> That's what I expected
> 
> It's actually *Melinda*'s Nilla Custard...and it is indeed fantastic
> 
> Although I'm sure Melanie's custard is great too


you know when you really need it, custard is custard

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rafique

Hahahaha dont know where I got Melanies custard from

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

Rafique said:


> Hahahaha dont know where I got Melanies custard from



Of course not, a gentleman never tells!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rafique

Rafique said:


> Got it from Ribble, I think its skyblue vaping, The flavour in the atlantis is just epic


Whoa I meant got it from Riddle not Ribble, dont know whats wrong today

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dubz

Rafique said:


> Whoa I meant got it from Riddle not Ribble, dont know whats wrong today


That's what happens when you have too much custard

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gripen

@Rafique don't worry bud it happens to the best of us


----------



## Rafique

I must have a dessert brain freeze


----------



## gripen

Hahaha @Rafique that may be the case.


----------



## LandyMan

Rafique said:


> Whoa I meant got it from Riddle not Ribble, dont know whats wrong today


It's called a Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## gripen

hahahaha@LandyMan that was the answer i was looking for


----------



## gripen

​

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rafique

lol copycat, Good choice of flavours Gripen the happy holidays also very nice, as for Melanie she good as always

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

​my sons cat wanted to join in.aparently to much of the happy holiday juice is not a good thing.
​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## gripen

thanks @Rafique i agree @Melinda makes outstanding juices


----------



## Rafique

Yip that happens, looks like he on a nic Buzz. Nice cat man


----------



## gripen

hahaha @Rafique ja i think that's a good sine of him over doing it a bit


----------



## Alex

Reo + espresso









Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## gripen

@Alex that looks heavenly

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jan Bike

My itaste VTR. Just love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

@Gripon. Just FYI ask @free3dom about the dragon thing. @free3dom I just thought about it. I am already a member of the dragon club, I have two dragons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> @Gripon. Just FYI ask @free3dom about the dragon thing. @free3dom I just thought about it. I am already a member of the dragon club, I have two dragons.



Indeed you are...you've got Skull Dragons 

@gripen the Mini Dragon got it's name from the fact that "Smok" is the polish word for dragon...and the M50 is "mini" 

So as @Arthster pointed out...all Smok devices are some kind of Dragon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

fantastic @free3dom thats owesum
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

gripen said:


> fantastic @free3dom thats owesum
> View attachment 19640​



Report for Dragon Duty bud...over here


----------



## BumbleBee

I have the original mini dragon

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## free3dom

BumbleBee said:


> I have the original mini dragon
> 
> View attachment 19642



That is a thing of beauty 

How does it vape?


----------



## BumbleBee

free3dom said:


> That is a thing of beauty
> 
> How does it vape?


It's one of my favorites, vape is a bit cold though

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

While this isn't technically "in my hand"...it's attached to my arm, so it counts 

My original dragon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

free3dom said:


> While this isn't technically "in my hand"...it's attached to my arm, so it counts
> 
> My original dragon
> 
> View attachment 19644


I would ask how it vapes, but honestly... I don't wanna know

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## free3dom

BumbleBee said:


> I would ask how it vapes, but honestly... I don't wanna know



Hahahaha, it has a strange inky aftertaste...and smells like a "braai"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gripen

hahahahaha rumpstaek


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

BumbleBee said:


> I have the original mini dragon
> 
> View attachment 19642


That looks like it gives Super Dry Hits ! Must be your coil setup, too little wick as well 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dassie

Picked up the Magma and Apollo from @Philip Dunkley yesterday - thanks again. Very nice. Apollo (a tad porno, I know..) is a bit of a monkey to use right (she will eat your batteries, which I almost experienced, even after Philip's warning ), but once you get to know her, she is an absolute beast. Don't think I have the Magma set up just right, but the flavour and cloud is already good. Juice is a little something that has become my ADV and probably everyone who's tasted it has experienced the same thing - World Wonders Colossus. Ask @ESH ..

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dassie

free3dom said:


> While this isn't technically "in my hand"...it's attached to my arm, so it counts
> 
> My original dragon
> 
> View attachment 19644


Man that is nice!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Dassie said:


> Man that is nice!



Thanks bud...I've always been a bit obsessed with dragons - got that 17 years ago 

I trained my dragon before it was a "thing"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Awesome gloomy day in the shopping centre







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Dassie

free3dom said:


> Thanks bud...I've always been a bit obsessed with dragons - got that 17 years ago
> 
> I trained my dragon before it was a "thing"


I have been threatening to get something for 17 years .. really want to. Think it was always a bit of a commitment problem, you know - what to get..and when you get it, it has to be done right. But yours - it's great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Dassie said:


> I have been threatening to get something for 17 years .. really want to. Think it was always a bit of a commitment problem, you know - what to get..and when you get it, it has to be done right. But yours - it's great.



You'll know the right one the moment you see it 
I've got a few now, but that one is my pride and joy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie

free3dom said:


> You'll know the right one the moment you see it
> I've got a few now, but that one is my pride and joy


That might be one consideration - seeing as how this vape thing is one huge rabbit hole, I can just imagine how addictive good body art must be.. hmm.. I am about due for a good mid-life crises..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Dassie said:


> That might be one consideration - seeing as how this vape thing is one huge rabbit hole, I can just imagine how addictive good body art must be.. hmm.. I am about due for a good mid-life crises..



Haha, indeed...ink gets into your blood and it's all over 
Definitely the closest match to vape obsession I've ever experienced 
Go big for that mid-life crisis...get a face tattoo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dassie

free3dom said:


> Haha, indeed...ink gets into your blood and it's all over
> Definitely the closest match to vape obsession I've ever experienced
> Go big for that mid-life crisis...get a face tattoo


Why the hell not - wife already thinks I'm losing it! Maybe start with something subtle:

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## exodus

free3dom said:


> Haha, indeed...ink gets into your blood and it's all over
> Definitely the closest match to vape obsession I've ever experienced
> Go big for that mid-life crisis...get a face tattoo


Very true. Mine is quite large and its just not enough. Me and my wife are booking for the next 1s. Well this one is about seven years old. Will try take a pic quick for you gies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## exodus

Here it is. A bit hard to get it with wrong hand and at work.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Dassie

exodus said:


> Here it is. A bit hard to get it with wrong hand and at work.
> View attachment 19676


that is kickass! and I like the expression in the lizard's eye - all no nonsense

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## exodus

Thanks man. It really pays off to go to a good tattoo artist. Will cost you more. But pays off in the long run.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## free3dom

Dassie said:


> Why the hell not - wife already thinks I'm losing it! Maybe start with something subtle:
> 
> View attachment 19675



That is one of my favourites...from Hitman - his barcode is also quite brilliant

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

exodus said:


> Here it is. A bit hard to get it with wrong hand and at work.
> View attachment 19676



Stunning! Beautiful! Brilliant! 



exodus said:


> Thanks man. It really pays off to go to a good tattoo artist. Will cost you more. But pays off in the long run.



Totally agree...visit a proper tattoo artist, or cry about it for the rest of your life

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dassie

exodus said:


> Thanks man. It really pays off to go to a good tattoo artist. Will cost you more. But pays off in the long run.


Last thing I want to end up with is some prison tattoo looking jobby .. your's is art. Well done.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## exodus

Thanks gies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gripen

looks fantastic @exodus.yea that lizard is not in a good mood

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ashley A

MVP with Aerotank Mega


----------



## gripen

smok Xpro M5o mini with tugboat clone rda
​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ET

i'm back to two devices again. reo, 0.42 ohm paracoil,unflavoured 10mg nic. that was my standard adv setup. now the nemesis with russian and another 0.42 ohm paracoil is back in rotation, some diy mixmash that tastes nice, 10mg nic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gripen

sounds great @ET


----------



## gripen

this is ass i see my m50 mini
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

gripen said:


> this is ass i see my m50 mini
> View attachment 19703​


I see your m50 and i present my Reo






Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gripen

hahaha fantastic @Rotten_Bunny


----------



## gripen

looks good @Rotten_Bunny vape up a storm bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

The taste coming from the Reo is astounding. I only got to bed at 0200 this morning.. Music and Reo i.got very lost 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gripen

hahaha @Rotten_Bunny that sounds like vape heaven to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Reo looking great @Rotten_Bunny 
Glad for you that you are enjoying it and sharing the photos and experiences

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Guys sorry for posting up like this. But coming from the ever so humble Evod.and reaching vape Nirvana. It just had to be mentioned .. A couple of times 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jtgrey

Reo .... rocking Five Pawn Queenside .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

jtgrey said:


> Reo .... rocking Five Pawn Queenside .
> View attachment 19723


@jtgrey buddy awesomeness, hows your LP treating you ?

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## jtgrey

@Rotten_Bunny just awesome thanks . She is a very good companion for her hoeranja friend ! . I do not see myself stopping at 2 reo's ! @Andre is the man !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's awesome to see new Reonauts in action... I still remember the feeling so well! And often you just get the feeling that the vape is just so perfect you want to pick up the phone and phone Rob at Reosmods and thank him for his creation! 

Avril goes everywhere and I mean everywhere with me!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Marzuq

this is how my day is starting

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

I need mech like that too, looks like a Smpl and Dark horse with wide bore tip.. Please correct me if im wrong

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Marzuq

Rotten_Bunny said:


> I need mech like that too, looks like a Smpl and Dark horse with wide bore tip.. Please correct me if im wrong
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !



spot on @Rotten_Bunny 
the surprising thing about the dark horse is that it actually gives amazing flavour along with super clouds.
0.3ohm build and its not hot
thats my favourite mech kit to date


----------



## Rafique

Daddy's got a new toy.

With a 1.1 ohm coil second attempt at coil build, rocking Strawberry snap

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Riddle

DIY bottom fed mechanical concept. 
Everything is in order. Vaping nicely. Now just need a bottle and tube kit then I can cut the holes and test it properly.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Kaizer

Loving these combo's

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kaizer

@free3dom Dislike? not a fan?


----------



## free3dom

Kaizer said:


> @free3dom Dislike? not a fan?



Haha, misclick 
My bad, sorry mate...it looks great

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Ollie

TylerD said:


> View attachment 19798



"Beautius"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dassie

Ours is a vaping office! 



Not one smoker left:

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Andre

Dassie said:


> Ours is a vaping office!
> View attachment 19805
> 
> 
> Not one smoker left:
> View attachment 19806


Now that is friggin awesome!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD

Dassie said:


> Ours is a vaping office!
> View attachment 19805
> 
> 
> Not one smoker left:
> View attachment 19806




haha How awesome is that second pic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie

Andre said:


> Now that is friggin awesome!


It took a while to get there but what a place to be! The non-vapers love it too (we educated them about the benefits) and they are very supportive.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dassie

DoubleD said:


> haha How awesome is that second pic


 thanks. Took a few tries to get synchronised but that was a price we were willing to pay

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## VandaL

Authentic Onslaught, IPV3 Om Edition 165w, 0.16 tri tigers. just amaze.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GadgetFreak

The taste has just been moved up 10 notches 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre

GadgetFreak said:


> View attachment 19821
> The taste has just been moved up 10 notches
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, great to hear your first impressions are good. Please post this in the Reo Mail thread as well so your badge can officially be awarded. Enjoy.


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

TylerD said:


> View attachment 19798


What ... The ... €[]£§ Is that ?

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Rotten_Bunny said:


> What ... The ... €[]£§ Is that ?
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


That was my first thought too. With a reaction like this from a vaper can you imaging what a non-vaping civilian would think? 

It's unusual though, I like that.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

It is unusual, the mod looks cool and im guessing Russian with a long tip. 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Rotten_Bunny said:


> It is unusual, the mod looks cool and im guessing Russian with a long tip.
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


Yip, that's a Russian, the tip looks like the Limelight Honeysuckle Arc

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

If you turn the picture on it's side...it looks like a ship with no sails and a bent mast

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dassie

free3dom said:


> If you turn the picture on it's side...it looks like a ship with no sails and a bent mast


Tug-Pipe?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster

Not as easy as it looks 

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Arthster said:


> Not as easy as it looks
> 
> View attachment 19848​


ooooh, beautiful grain on the Smok, love it!


----------



## Arthster

BumbleBee said:


> ooooh, beautiful grain on the Smok, love it!



I am really loving this pipe. Did you ever come right with yours?


----------



## BumbleBee

Arthster said:


> I am really loving this pipe. Did you ever come right with yours?


not yet, trying to figure something out here:

http://ecigssa.co.za/guardian-e-pipe-2-variable-wattage-pre-order-by-sir-vape.t6164/page-8


----------



## BumbleBee

Arthster said:


> Not as easy as it looks
> 
> View attachment 19848​


Love the new avatar

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

BumbleBee said:


> Love the new avatar
> 
> View attachment 19849


+1

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dassie

Arthster said:


> Not as easy as it looks
> 
> View attachment 19848​


Judging by how easily you do that, I am guessing it is not the first time you hold two pipes on your hand?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac

hehehe

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Arthster

BumbleBee said:


> not yet, trying to figure something out here:
> 
> http://ecigssa.co.za/guardian-e-pipe-2-variable-wattage-pre-order-by-sir-vape.t6164/page-8



That just scared the crap out of me. I am running buttons on mine... or was until a minute ago.


----------



## Arthster

Dassie said:


> Judging by how easily you do that, I am guessing it is not the first time you hold two pipes on your hand?



Well no not exactly

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dassie

Arthster said:


> Well no not exactly


Ok - not sure now - do I say "do tell" or don't I?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Arthster said:


> That just scared the crap out of me. I am running buttons on mine... or was until a minute ago.


I really doubt that is the problem, the bottom spring has more than enough "give" to compensate for the extra height of the nipple.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dassie

zadiac said:


> hehehe


Lost the thread now - see there is a discussion about if the nipple gives enough or not - does it?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Dibi with a Nuppin is in my hand right now... Extreme Ice Cloud blowing version!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LandyMan

This:




And loving it. At 30w this Atlantis is awesome

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

My braai setup

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh

on the farm, little r&r


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MurderDoll

Iraq getting an introduction to Cloud Blowing. 

Possibly the most clouds they have ever seen.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

annemarievdh said:


> View attachment 19947
> on the farm, little r&r
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


How i miss my little farm cottage now .. @annemarievdh where is this little place of heaven ? 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Copper smpl x Goblin. NIRVANA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Rotten_Bunny said:


> How i miss my little farm cottage now .. @annemarievdh where is this little place of heaven ?
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !



Magaliesburg ️


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

annemarievdh said:


> Magaliesburg ️
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


Close to Slumberlee ? If so does Zane still own the place or has his son Tristan taken over ?

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Close to Slumberlee ? If so does Zane still own the place or has his son Tristan taken over ?
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !



Ummm, have no idea were Slumberlee is, and who those people are. But we are out on the Koster road 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Ollie

Cana DNA30 and Atlantis! Cranked all the way up... battery in the 50 is dead!!! But who cares, the beers are flowing and the waitresses at Cheerleaders are friendly! 





Sent from my brick using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Marzuq said:


> this is how my day is starting
> 
> View attachment 19738



Lol @Marzuq, late reply, but do you vape the Dark Horse in your office? You must vapour out the whole place!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

So if you can't afford a REO right now..... Compromise.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Andre

Riddle said:


> So if you can't afford a REO right now..... Compromise.


That is a great plan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

Andre said:


> That is a great plan.


Yeah making good use of your bf plume veil. Thanks again man. This setup is really great even if I must give myself credit. Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Riddle said:


> Yeah making good use of your bf plume veil. Thanks again man. This setup is really great even if I must give myself credit. Lol


Reminds me of the wisdom in this post.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Riddle

Andre said:


> Reminds me of the wisdom in this post.



So true.


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

A mouse !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> Lol @Marzuq, late reply, but do you vape the Dark Horse in your office? You must vapour out the whole place!


@Silver early morning when no one else is at the office I do with an open window. It's just to get that nice sweet smell in the office for the day. But mainly use Vexy to vape in the office. It takes about 4 toots and the entire office is covered in clouds Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

My baby and a stand I made this morning.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## johan

That looks way better than my authentic Brog pipe stand!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> That looks way better than my authentic Brog pipe stand!


I'll make you a stand @johan. Really enjoy making it. Let me know what you have in mind.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> I'll make you a stand @johan. Really enjoy making it. Let me know what you have in mind.



Thanks, will definitely take you up on that  - I will do a 2-dimensional drawing sometime.


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> Thanks, will definitely take you up on that  - I will do a 2-dimensional drawing sometime.


Awesome! Can't wait!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

​

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> ​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> Thanks, will definitely take you up on that  - I will do a 2-dimensional drawing sometime.


Got some Iroko wood waiting for your pipe stand.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> My baby and a stand I made this morning.
> View attachment 19993
> 
> View attachment 19994


Wow...stunning, well done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## exodus

Duel wielding a Fuhattan with Kayfun and Nicoticket creme brulee and a istick with a Nautilus Mini with Vape Elixir Incognito while playing some PS4, Like the big kid I am.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## exodus

Riddle said:


> So if you can't afford a REO right now..... Compromise.


That is a Nifty little mod you made there @Riddle, You like the macgyver of vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riddle

exodus said:


> That is a Nifty little mod you made there @Riddle, You like the macgyver of vaping


I had to make a plan. I hate November/December. My wedding anniversary then festive. Not a good time financially. I sold almost all my mods. 

Now I'm addicted to doing this. I'm going to give a completely mechanical mod a try. Going to put this one in a wooden enclosure which I plan on hand carving. I even have a design for a wooden tube mech mod. All to happen in due time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## exodus

That sounds quite impressive @Riddle. I would love to see what you come up with when your done.  I know all about the financial problems. Whole family's birthdays are from November to January and my anniversary is the first of march which I've bought the present already so I'm beyond broke my self. But that's life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Does any one know where I can get some pipe stands from in the Midrand Sandton Brynston area? I need to get two, I was thinking of those plastic folding ones.


----------



## Riddle

exodus said:


> That sounds quite impressive @Riddle. I would love to see what you come up with when your done.  I know all about the financial problems. Whole family's birthdays are from November to January and my anniversary is the first of march which I've bought the present already so I'm beyond broke my self. But that's life


Haha yeah. Hoping to get vape related birthday presents next month. But for now ill be playing around. Will definitely be posting my progress on builds.


----------



## exodus

Haha. I'm hoping to get vape related anniversary present on the first of march. A Reo would be nice. Well I can dream atleast. Lol


----------



## annemarievdh

Doing my nails 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MurderDoll

exodus said:


> View attachment 20019
> 
> Duel wielding a Fuhattan with Kayfun and Nicoticket creme brulee and a istick with a Nautilus Mini with Vape Elixir Incognito while playing some PS4, Like the big kid I am.


PSN ID?

What you playing?


----------



## exodus

My psn id is XODUSSUDOX. Right now im trying to get through sherlock holmes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

super vape! it throws clouds like no other tank....FeV on the IPV mini @ 25W

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## stevie g

Big Dripper on Vertex mech running quad coil twisted .3ohm

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan

Arthster said:


> Does any one know where I can get some pipe stands from in the Midrand Sandton Brynston area? I need to get two, I was thinking of those plastic folding ones.


I also need one. Can't remember the name now, but I think it's called Wesley's in Rosebank has some of those fold up ones.
http://www.wesleys.co.za/jars&rests.htm 70G-Con


----------



## stevie g

ipv2 with KF4 vaping some diy watermelon, delish!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster

LandyMan said:


> I also need one. Can't remember the name now, but I think it's called Wesley's in Rosebank has some of those fold up ones.
> http://www.wesleys.co.za/jars&rests.htm 70G-Con



Thanks @LandyMan Those are exactly what i was looking for. Definitely going to be making a plan to go visit these guys. 



Sprint said:


> ipv2 with KF4 vaping some diy watermelon, delish!
> View attachment 20062



I find the the IPV and the K4 works well together. I still need to do some more testing on my K4 with regards to the juice holes.


----------



## LandyMan

Arthster said:


> Thanks @LandyMan Those are exactly what i was looking for. Definitely going to be making a plan to go visit these guys.


If you do get around to going, please pick one up for me. If I get to go, I'll get for you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

LandyMan said:


> If you do get around to going, please pick one up for me. If I get to go, I'll get for you?



I will most certainly do so brother. I will drop you a pm as soon as I can go.


----------



## Silver

TylerD said:


> My baby and a stand I made this morning.
> View attachment 19993
> 
> View attachment 19994



Awesome @TylerD 
Looks very classy and practical!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rogue zombie

Cloupor Mini and bargain Trident V2 Infinite from VapeClub, which is actually of a very good quality.




This thing with the air hole wide open has graduated me to lung-hitting. 

I didn't want to go all out in case it doesn't work for me. But with good airflow, I can handle it and I'm enjoying it. Next in line will be a Marquis or the awesomely beautiful Odin.

Still can't handle more than 25watts and dual-coils just don't do it for me (on this tank at least).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lily in in my hand today! Avril is going into the ultrasonic bath this afternoon!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Bit like a broken record... But this is a seriously good combo





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## VandaL

As you can see MR. Lion is KAK scared of the Goblin 0.29 build Chuck certified 






Specially since he can see dat_bore out the corner of his eye

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

Still cant put this one down

​

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## John

Ry4 double in my 0.8ohm dual coil Magma and Cloupor mini

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Lim

New babies just arrived~ busy setting it up

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arthster

Ok pipe aside, and back ion the IPV

​

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rogue zombie

Well I'll be damned. The MVP2 charging thing is finally being used.

Eskom killed the elec, so the mod's power is going to the PS Vita... so I can play games

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gordac

my IPV MINI with HeatVape RBA puffing on some Mothers Milk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## TylerD

Gordac said:


> my IPV MINI with HeatVape RBA puffing on some Mothers Milk
> View attachment 20205


That looks cool!


----------



## Marzuq

i think im ready for the day...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Marzuq said:


> i think im ready for the day...
> 
> View attachment 20215


What's that blue thing with the white front next to your SMPL horse? Looks outdated

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre

x56696e9b said:


> New babies just arrived~ busy setting it up


Awesome gear. Have not seen that bottom feeder yet. Tell us more please. Enjoy.


----------



## Marzuq

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> What's that blue thing with the white front next to your SMPL horse? Looks outdated


@Yusuf Cape Vaper that would be the ultimate ADV device. You should head on over to reoville sometime. It willl be worth the trip.
Also as a side note the smpl is wearing the tobh and the sigelei is wearing the dark horse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Marzuq said:


> @Yusuf Cape Vaper that would be the ultimate ADV device. You should head on over to reoville sometime. It willl be worth the trip.
> Also as a side note the smpl is wearing the tobh and the sigelei is wearing the dark horse.


Ah shux I never even realized that. The TOBH looks lekker. 
I've been to reoville and the only thing great in Reoville is a mini. Don't know why but a mini Vapes way better than a grand.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Ah shux I never even realized that. The TOBH looks lekker.
> I've been to reoville and the only thing great in Reoville is a mini. Don't know why but a mini Vapes way better than a grand.


agree with you fully. i enjoy the mini's vape more too. cant figure out what it is though cos i have had the same setup on both grand and mini with the only difference being the battery size and the mini always comes out tops

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Marzuq said:


> agree with you fully. i enjoy the mini's vape more too. cant figure out what it is though cos i have had the same setup on both grand and mini with the only difference being the battery size and the mini always comes out tops


It's just one of those things I guess

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rafique

Loving it

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## LandyMan

This:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rafique

LandyMan said:


> This:





Atlantis very awesome flavour vape, how many watts you running it at


----------



## LandyMan

Rafique said:


> Atlantis very awesome flavour vape, how many watts you running it at


I normally do 35W, but the coil is getting a bit old, so toned it down to 30W


----------



## Nooby

As usual...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## John

@Rafique and I are Vape Twins today

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Wouldnt you like to know !

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Dubz

Sigelei 100w plus, Kangertech Subtank mini 0.5ohm coil and Rocket Sheep Cloudsat - yum yum

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## AndreFerreira

Sigelei 100W Plus with the Vulcan RDA and Chuff Enuff Drip Top. Vaping Hurricane Vapor Dulce De Leche Ice Cream (almost finished have more on the way).

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Ollie

Some 2 handed vaping going on here at the moment! 

Cana 30w X Lemo X Bombies Kiss The Ring + Cana 50w X Lemo Drop X Bombies Bacco B

Im in LOVE

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## gman211991

Been using the drop almost exclusively on the my sigelei 100w so this morning decided to pop it on the istick and damn is it just as good and half as light. 1.1ohms at 20watts cool flavourful vape thanks to the 2 puffs afc tip

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Old Sigelei's looking at the marvelous Sigelei 100W+ with the outstanding Goblin!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

AndreFerreira said:


> Sigelei 100W Plus with the Vulcan RDA and Chuff Enuff Drip Top. Vaping Hurricane Vapor Dulce De Leche Ice Cream (almost finished have more on the way).
> 
> View attachment 20273


Dude ! That thing scares the crap out of me ! 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## qball

Odd as it may look really enjoying this combo tonight







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh WOW! I'm really impressed with this little eGo ONE! So cute... and a pretty good vape too! Really neat Ninja Device!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rafique

Hows the vape on it I saw the review, nice and compact


----------



## audiophile011

Not quite the looker, but she sure performs well. Running BVC 1.7ohms with a mix of VK cherry and VM menthol ice. On some nasty antibiotics at the moment, which leaves a constant taste in my mouth of having licked a church bell, so I've decided to save my special juices for when I can appreciate them.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rafique

still the same old Lemo, running a 0.5 ohm coil today massive clouds.

Im waiting for someone to come up with a better single coil RTA if that ever happens

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stephen

Decided to put the Reo aside today and use this setup which has been gathering dust. Erlkonigin RTA sitting on top of the istick. 1.5 ohm microcoil, awesome flavour, zero leaks and at 21mm diameter sits nicely on the istick. The vape quality on this atty is unbelievable puts the Kayfun to shame.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## BumbleBee

YaY! I finally got my Hotcig 50W Hana... woohoo! 

It's busy pushing the Lemo loaded with Dr Clarke's Snake Oil

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## VandaL

*Billow Drop*

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Kaizer

Cloupor Mini + Goblin

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

My little monster of love 




Cloupor mini and Odin

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## baksteen8168

Knight + Kayfun Lite

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## John

subtank on the mini with Peaches and Cream

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

The Zombi combo.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

2 Angry Wolves said:


> The Zombi combo.
> 
> View attachment 20489


Melinda's Nilla Custard in in my cupboard and on my rotation for next in my Reo Mini....can't wait with all the good reports.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Timeless Classic. 

REO Silver with a simple 1 ohm coil 

Craft Vapour Melon on the Rocks 18mg hitting me nice and hard. What a lovely juice. Thanks @Mauritz

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

After gym mild vape on the trusty Evod1/MVP2

Perfectly suited 

VM Berry Blaze with 5 drops of VM Menthol concentrate.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## gripen

happy holidays,melindas nilla custard,beetljuice,dulce de leche by skyblue and my own mix.using a tugboat clone rda on my m50
​

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Lim

My weekend was fun with T8, Big dripper and Rose V2... 
Hope the Atlantis comes quick~ can't wait to get my hand on the most highly recommended Clearomiser by Rip!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## free3dom

x56696e9b said:


> My weekend was fun with T8, Big dripper and Rose V2...
> Hope the Atlantis comes quick~ can't wait to get my hand on the most highly recommended Clearomiser by Rip!!



Uhh...sorry to burst your bubble but Rip's upgraded his recommendation 



One can never keep up in this game

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

TBH, The atlantis was awesome, really awesome till I got the Lemo. Since the second I opened the lemo, I haven't used the atlantis in any serious kind of way. it just feels so flat, and the flavour is miles behind what the Lemo is producing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

n0ugh7_zw said:


> TBH, The atlantis was awesome, really awesome till I got the Lemo. Since the second I opened the lemo, I haven't used the atlantis in any serious kind of way. it just feels so flat, and the flavour is miles behind what the Lemo is producing.



Totally agree! But now you have to try the SubTank mini...I'm the OG Lemo fan, but I'll be damned if the SubTank hasn't stolen my heart (and tongue)  The flavour in this thing is killing the Lemo right now - and I'm using the stock RBA coil 

And the SubTank can be compared directly to the Atlantis since it's a clearo+RTA...while the Lemo is RTA only (so it's not exactly comparing Kayfuns to Kayfuns) 

I'm not dissing the Lemo, still a fantastic RTA...just saying it might be is my #2 device now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

free3dom said:


> Totally agree! But now you have to try the SubTank mini...I'm the OG Lemo fan, but I'll be damned if the SubTank hasn't stolen my heart (and tongue)  The flavour in this thing is killing the Lemo right now - and I'm using the stock RBA coil
> 
> And the SubTank can be compared directly to the Atlantis since it's a clearo+RTA...while the Lemo is RTA only (so it's not exactly comparing Kayfuns to Kayfuns)
> 
> I'm not dissing the Lemo, still a fantastic RTA...just saying it might be is my #2 device now




I'm getting a Subtank Mini next week

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I'm getting a Subtank Mini next week



Good man!! 

I'm terribly impressed with this tank so far...bit less versatile (and less forgiving; don't overwick it) for building the RBA section than the Lemo, but definitely a winner in every other way - and I've yet to try a coil in it (apparently they are exactly as good as the RBA). And I can carry a coil with me wherever I go...just in case something bad happens to my current build - so convenient 
And it looks "sick as tits" as Rip puts it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan

Everybody faded - nothing like a quiet solo vape and a good cognac on a late Sa. evening with Diana Krall wining in my ears (but I still miss me Reo)





​

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## johan

Off topic - but with this Maciera (Portoguese cognac) I suddenly have an urge for a real good cigar , but I will resist - most probably will taste like like burnt donkey shite?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2 | Creative 1


----------



## VandaL

johan said:


> Off topic - but with this Maciera (Portoguese cognac) I suddenly have an urge for a real good cigar , but I will resist - most probably will taste like like burnt donkey shite?


I tried a cig back in December, tasted like the smell of cig ash. Took two puffs, asking myself where's the clouds bro. Threw it away never looked back

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

johan said:


> Off topic - but with this Maciera (Portoguese cognac) I suddenly have an urge for a real good cigar , but I will resist - most probably will taste like like burnt donkey shite?



I've had that same experience where I have some food/drink/smell that I had not had/drank/smelled since I started vaping and BAM...my brain asks me to light up something smelly....WTF 

Some old wiring that still hadn't been replaced I suppose

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

get some cuban flavoured e-liquid 

I'm actually vaping some Liqua Cuban Cigar, right now... It's really pretty good.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Michaelsa

johan said:


> Off topic - but with this Maciera (Portoguese cognac) I suddenly have an urge for a real good cigar , but I will resist - most probably will taste like like burnt donkey shite?


I will confess that i had an Ashton in December, probably one of my favorites when I used to smoke, and well as you put it, it tasted "burnt donkey shite"...


----------



## johan

VandaL said:


> I tried a cig back in December, tasted like the smell of cig ash. Took two puffs, asking myself where's the clouds bro. Threw it away never looked back





free3dom said:


> I've had that same experience where I have some food/drink/smell that I had not had/drank/smelled since I started vaping and BAM...my brain asks me to light up something smelly....WTF
> 
> Some old wiring that still hadn't been replaced I suppose





Michaelsa said:


> I will confess that i had an Ashton in December, probably one of my favorites when I used to smoke, and well as you put it, it tasted "burnt donkey shite"...



Yip - if only I can find a few drops of Alien Visions Havana Gold or Gryphons breath now - but I'm reloading and suck a dent in this eGrip with Hurrican Vape Vapor's Twilight Cavendish - I WILL NOT SUCCUMB!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Michaelsa

johan said:


> Yip - if only I can find a few drops of Alien Visions Havana Gold or Gryphons breath now - but I'm reloading and suck a dent in this eGrip with Hurrican Vape Vapor's Twilight Cavendish - I WILL NOT SUCCUMB!


Good man!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Stay strong @johan ...hopefully it will pass soon, like a Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

free3dom said:


> Stay strong @johan ...hopefully it will pass soon, like a Silver



a vida é boa / life is good and luckily I've given away my cigars humidifier and cigars.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee

I have eventually got this Orchid to stop leaking, watched a couple YouTube vids on Orchid builds, they all conflict with each other. Maybe I just got lucky 

I'm loving that I can go low on coil builds with this Hana, and she's got some grunt!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## free3dom

johan said:


> a vida é boa / life is good and luckily I've given away my cigars humidifier and cigars.



There really is no substitute for intelligence

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

BumbleBee said:


> I have eventually got this Orchid to stop leaking, watched a couple YouTube vids on Orchid builds, they all conflict with each other. Maybe I just got lucky
> 
> I'm loving that I can go low on coil builds with this Hana, and she's got some grunt!
> 
> View attachment 20543



That setup looks fantastic....very "bling" 
Especially that drip tip (or is that a drip pipe)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

free3dom said:


> That setup looks fantastic....very "bling"
> Especially that drip tip (or is that a drip pipe)


It's a "Drip Tube" 

The Hana is supposed to be "Orange" but looks a bit more bronze, but hey, it sparkles and it's not eLeaf "Red"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

BumbleBee said:


> It's a "Drip Tube"
> 
> The Hana is supposed to be "Orange" but looks a bit more bronze, but hey, it sparkles and it's not eLeaf "Red"



Hahahaha, Eleaf Red is right up there among the "only a vaper would get it" phrases 
And now it seems we have a new addition...Hana Orange - or maybe it just lost some color in the long journey from FT (it's steeped)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lim

free3dom said:


> Uhh...sorry to burst your bubble but Rip's upgraded his recommendation
> 
> 
> 
> One can never keep up in this game




Thanks dude~ checking out the video now! 
looks awesome. but like you say, it really difficult to keep up the speed of new stuff.. 

I will try to get a subtank mini when i get a chance. but Lemo... mmm... just got my finger poked by the wire
while building the rose... so kinda angry at rebuildables. 

If Atlantis and Subtank mini is up to all my expectations, then I will probably sell my other RBAs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

x56696e9b said:


> Thanks dude~ checking out the video now!
> looks awesome. but like you say, it really difficult to keep up the speed of new stuff..
> 
> I will try to get a subtank mini when i get a chance. but Lemo... mmm... just got my finger poked by the wire
> while building the rose... so kinda angry at rebuildables.
> 
> If Atlantis and Subtank mini is up to all my expectations, then I will probably sell my other RBAs.



Of course just because someone recommends something new it does not automagically make the previous recommendation any less awesome than it was when it was recommended 

Just keep vaping whatever works best for you and I'm sure the Atlantis will still blow you away (quite literally) 

Pro Tip (that I got this weekend) use NiChrome wire...apparently it does not pierce your skin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ashTZA

5Pwns Castle Long in Lemo Drop on Paragon Midnight. @ 0.8 ohm

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Kaizer

Goblin on Black Penny V2 with some Mr Juicer Ocean Blue.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## LandyMan

Mixing it up a bit tonight

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## baksteen8168

Enjoying a coffee and a vape.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

baksteen8168 said:


> Enjoying a coffee and a vape.


How did you get your coffee to stick to the wall like that? 

@Rob Fisher, would you help the chap with his coffee please?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

BumbleBee said:


> How did you get your coffee to stick to the wall like that?
> 
> @Rob Fisher, would you help the chap with his coffee please?



Fixed!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> Fixed!


Thanks Rob, I know how much you enjoy un-sticking beverages from walls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lim

Trying out this Reo Clone kinda thing that I finally managed to get hands on




Not VV by the way

Flavor is good, vape production is not bad,
but the coil is not rebuild-able... Kinda disappointing for that...
And battery is 16500...

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## LandyMan

x56696e9b said:


> Trying out this Reo Clone kinda thing that I finally managed to get hands on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not VV by the way
> 
> Flavor is good, vape production is not bad,
> but the coil is not rebuild-able... Kinda disappointing for that...
> And battery is 16500...


Dude, WTH is that thing? Looks like an overweight Stormtrooper

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

@Derick and @Melinda I finally have proof that the secret ingredient in Sky blue Happy Holidays is a drop of love. My wife caught this picture while I was vaping my HH juice 

​

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> @Derick and @Melinda I finally have proof that the secret ingredient in Sky blue Happy Holidays is a drop of love. My wife caught this picture while I was vaping my HH juice
> 
> View attachment 20702​



Brilliant

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Lol, thanks for fixing my pic. It only does that when I take a pic through tapatalk. It is upright when I post it, but turns after upload. Weird...

Anyway, thank you @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Arthster said:


> @Derick and @Melinda I finally have proof that the secret ingredient in Sky blue Happy Holidays is a drop of love. My wife caught this picture while I was vaping my HH juice
> 
> View attachment 20702​


haha, Love it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

Today we have the awesome cloupor mini with the Bad@ss Big dripper V2.

Second attempt at Dual and running 0.6 with Happy holidays

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## John

@Lee hooked me up with this awesome little cloud machine, TOBH Atty v2 clone. Running a dual coil .8ohm build with some Ry4 and while playing Grand Theft Auto V on this rainy Thursday night

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dassie

BumbleBee said:


> I have eventually got this Orchid to stop leaking, watched a couple YouTube vids on Orchid builds, they all conflict with each other. Maybe I just got lucky
> 
> I'm loving that I can go low on coil builds with this Hana, and she's got some grunt!
> 
> View attachment 20543


My luck with the Orchid started when I moved the little rubber o-ring on the chimney to the top, and wicked it so that there is some cotton in all the channels (just a little). Haven't had a leak or a dry hit in about 8 builds. Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

Today's vape is the smok BT 50 and smok rba still on melindas custard got 3 bottles of this awesome juice. Will be vaping it for a long time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

Could someone post a build of their orchid with wick, picked up an orchid yesterday but this sucker leaks like hell. Looks awesome but can't seem to stop leaking

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle

Rafique said:


> Could someone post a build of their orchid with wick, picked up an orchid yesterday but this sucker leaks like hell. Looks awesome but can't seem to stop leaking


I'll WhatsApp you shortly.


----------



## Rafique

Thanks


----------



## BumbleBee

This SubTank Mini is incredible! It just landed here, popped some Nicoticket Gravity in with the 0.5 ohm coil and all I can say is wow! I've got the flu, my nose is completely blocked up and I can still taste this juice, everybody needs one of these tanks! Just...Wow!

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 2


----------



## VapingSquid

Rocking my Smok xpro bt50 with the Subtank mini, this tank just amazes me.. Especially with @Melinda 's Nilla Custard!

0.5ohm OCC at 20watts - just right.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Rafique

jl10101 said:


> Rocking my Smok xpro bt50 with the Subtank mini, this tank just amazes me.. Especially with @Melinda 's Nilla Custard!
> 
> 0.5ohm OCC at 20watts - just right.
> 
> View attachment 20948




Hey man, 

I want the exact same setup, hows the subtank mini


----------



## free3dom

BumbleBee said:


> This SubTank Mini is incredible! It just landed here, popped some Nicoticket Gravity in with the 0.5 ohm coil and all I can say is wow! I've got the flu, my nose is completely blocked up and I can still taste this juice, everybody needs one of these tanks! Just...Wow!
> 
> View attachment 20943



Totally agree with everything you said...except the flu part, I don't have that 
The SubTank Mini is must-have

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Rafique said:


> Hey man,
> 
> I want the exact same setup, hows the subtank mini



The best tank I've used so far! By far

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Rafique said:


> Hey man,
> 
> I want the exact same setup, hows the subtank mini


Just get one @Rafique, they are amazing. I haven't built a coil on the RBA deck yet but from what I can see this is going to beat the Lemo and give the Kayfun a bloody good hiding. By the way the OCC coils are built I have to say that they're going to be the easiest stock coils that I've seen to rebuild.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

BumbleBee said:


> Just get one @Rafique, they are amazing. I haven't built a coil on the RBA deck yet but from what I can see this is going to beat the Lemo and give the Kayfun a bloody good hiding. By the way the OCC coils are built I have to say that they're going to be the easiest stock coils that I've seen to rebuild.



Indeed they are 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/how-to-rebuild-rewick-the-kanger-occ-heads.t8715/



And the RBA is very easy to work with

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I have the SubTank running on the Hana and the Lemo on the iStick with what's left of my Frostbite. My brand new Orchid V4 with HH in it is looking up at me from my desk with puppy eyes and I swear I just saw out of the corner of my eye my trusty old Kayfun giving me the finger

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rafique

BumbleBee said:


> Just get one @Rafique, they are amazing. I haven't built a coil on the RBA deck yet but from what I can see this is going to beat the Lemo and give the Kayfun a bloody good hiding. By the way the OCC coils are built I have to say that they're going to be the easiest stock coils that I've seen to rebuild.



Hey Bumblebee,

Im trying to get rid of a few tanks to buy it hopefully Il get some takers.

I like the design of the mini and will fit nicely on the BT50

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapingSquid

Rafique said:


> Hey man,
> 
> I want the exact same setup, hows the subtank mini



Hey @Rafique 
It's absolutely amazing, you will not regret it! It blows my Atlantis out of the water flavour wise. I use the Atlantis last night and was actually shocked. Change the coil thinking it was a dud/over used, but even with a new one it was just all round muted flavour.

This is like steriods on flavour with vapor production that is nothing to be scoffed at compared to the Atlantis (not the same, but close.)

I feel it was money well spent, and I am on a tight vaper budget

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dassie

Bliss.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dassie

Rafique said:


> Could someone post a build of their orchid with wick, picked up an orchid yesterday but this sucker leaks like hell. Looks awesome but can't seem to stop leaking


Did you come right? 

Had the same issue until someone showed me. Once you get it right nothing touches it. Two things : little o-ring on the chimney must be almost all the way at the top and put some cotton (just a sliver) down the channels. Works a charm! Good luck


----------



## Dassie

BumbleBee said:


> Just get one @Rafique, they are amazing. I haven't built a coil on the RBA deck yet but from what I can see this is going to beat the Lemo and give the Kayfun a bloody good hiding. By the way the OCC coils are built I have to say that they're going to be the easiest stock coils that I've seen to rebuild.



I rebuilt mine on the deck and it is a monkey to wick right. Took me about 5 tries to get right and still not as good as the coil build. The channels seem to be too small. Thinking of a plan to drill them out. In the mean time, the cotton must be nowhere near the channels. Let me know if you get it to work right please.


----------



## Dassie

BumbleBee said:


> I have the SubTank running on the Hana and the Lemo on the iStick with what's left of my Frostbite. My brand new Orchid V4 with HH in it is looking up at me from my desk with puppy eyes and I swear I just saw out of the corner of my eye my trusty old Kayfun giving me the finger


I just tried frostbite for the first time. I HATE it!  had to rewick my Plume Veil on the spot to get rid of it


----------



## Puff_the_Dragon

My new baby! Eleaf iStick 30W with Kangertech Subtank Mini. Bacco B flavour. @Oliver Barry

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## free3dom

Dassie said:


> I rebuilt mine on the deck and it is a monkey to wick right. Took me about 5 tries to get right and still not as good as the coil build. The channels seem to be too small. Thinking of a plan to drill them out. In the mean time, the cotton must be nowhere near the channels. Let me know if you get it to work right please.



Check out my post in this thread 

Next time I re-wick I will take pictures and post them - currently I have zero dry hits (when chain vaping) or any other problems, it works perfectly

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Satans_Stick

Just got the new Eleaf iStick 30w with an Aspire Nautilus Mini Atomiser. Love the amount of clouds I'm getting compared to the Osiris I was vaping on.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## gman211991

trusty lemo drop sig combo vaping smoothly at 0.7 ohms flavor great as well as clouds

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Frank Zef

My trusty Manhattan/Orchid setup with some VapeKing Apple Pie juice and some Oakes micro brewed pale ale.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## gripen

i went old school today.
my vamo at 15watts with skyblue melindas nilla custerd and my nautilus mini
​

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DoubleD

Satans_Stick said:


> Just got the new Eleaf iStick 30w with an Aspire Nautilus Mini Atomiser. Love the amount of clouds I'm getting compared to the Osiris I was vaping on.
> View attachment 21000




hahahaha that forum name though!  Stop it, you're killing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Satans_Stick said:


> Just got the new Eleaf iStick 30w with an Aspire Nautilus Mini Atomiser. Love the amount of clouds I'm getting compared to the Osiris I was vaping on.
> View attachment 21000



Very cool name 

Subtank Mini + iStick 30W, is a really solid combo, and you can run it at surprisingly low wattages, and get totally respectable vapor, whilst economising battery life 

Subtank mini, is also a great stepping stone to get you used to rebuilding, if you want to explore that route. iStick 30W works great with RDA's




iStick 30W + Subtank Mini + Stingray DT

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Rafique

free3dom said:


> The best tank I've used so far! By far




compared to the Lemo, hows the subtank mini


----------



## shaunnadan

The subtank is in a class of its own. The lemo is good but the subtank blows it away on the versatility it has. Thick flavorful Vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique

Thanks Shaun, will get it today then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Satans_Stick

DoubleD said:


> hahahaha that forum name though!  Stop it, you're killing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Satans_Stick

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Very cool name
> 
> Subtank Mini + iStick 30W, is a really solid combo, and you can run it at surprisingly low wattages, and get totally respectable vapor, whilst economising battery life
> 
> Subtank mini, is also a great stepping stone to get you used to rebuilding, if you want to explore that route. iStick 30W works great with RDA's
> 
> View attachment 21057
> 
> 
> iStick 30W + Subtank Mini + Stingray DT



That's an awesome setup you've got there. 

Yes, @Puff_the_Dragon got the Subtank Mini, so she is kind of paving the way for me haha just like she started on the iStick and I got to try it out before buying one for myself 

So happy with what I have now. Loving it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rafique

jl10101 said:


> Hey @Rafique
> It's absolutely amazing, you will not regret it! It blows my Atlantis out of the water flavour wise. I use the Atlantis last night and was actually shocked. Change the coil thinking it was a dud/over used, but even with a new one it was just all round muted flavour.
> 
> This is like steriods on flavour with vapor production that is nothing to be scoffed at compared to the Atlantis (not the same, but close.)
> 
> I feel it was money well spent, and I am on a tight vaper budget




Has there been any leaking issues with the subtank mini


----------



## free3dom

Rafique said:


> Has there been any leaking issues with the subtank mini



Start reading from here, and keep going

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gripen

today im kicking it up a notch.
​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff_the_Dragon

Satans_Stick said:


> That's an awesome setup you've got there.
> 
> Yes, @Puff_the_Dragon got the Subtank Mini, so she is kind of paving the way for me haha just like she started on the iStick and I got to try it out before buying one for myself
> 
> So happy with what I have now. Loving it.



It's fun having friends around to Vape with. But i'm so glad you don't like my Bacco B flavour @Satans_Stick 
Subtank mini is insane. I am too happy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Well, I've got a combination over here doing some rotation... 

Ow and the yammy stuf in the Reo is SkyBlue Strawberry Snap

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Reo Mini with Chalice atomizer, enjoying Bombies Bacco B.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## gripen

hahahaha fantastic @annemarievdh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

annemarievdh said:


> Well, I've got a combination over here doing some rotation...
> 
> Ow and the yammy stuf in the Reo is SkyBlue Strawberry Snap


And sporting a new drip tip!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Satans_Stick

Puff_the_Dragon said:


> It's fun having friends around to Vape with. But i'm so glad you don't like my Bacco B flavour @Satans_Stick
> Subtank mini is insane. I am too happy!



You're right @Puff_the_Dragon, I don't like Bacco B. I shall wait until you put something else in there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Andre said:


> And sporting a new drip tip!



Bwahahaha jip, but it doesnt look good. It just doesnt fit the Copper

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff_the_Dragon

Andre said:


> Reo Mini with Chalice atomizer, enjoying Bombies Bacco B.



Bacco B for the win!!! Between that and Happy Holidays!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gripen

im a sucker for happy holidays.finished mine in a weeks time.so now i need to go get more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff_the_Dragon

gripen said:


> im a sucker for happy holidays.finished mine in a weeks time.so now i need to go get more.


Same here, cannot get enough of it! And I just love how smooth the Bacco B is.


----------



## gripen

haven't tried it yet im not a very big van of bacco flavors,haha think i had inuff when i was still smoking the stinkys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Satans_Stick

Puff_the_Dragon said:


> Same here, cannot get enough of it! And I just love how smooth the Bacco B is.


I'm gonna get some Happy Holidays @Puff_the_Dragon. @gripen has me craving the flavour haha

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## gripen

hahaha sorry about that one @Satans_Stick.my bad

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rafique

Had to go get it whooohooooooo love the subtank mini

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## gripen

looks owesome buddy.vape up a storm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Rafique said:


> Had to go get it whooohooooooo love the subtank mini


Nice man! Your battery door is upside down though

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rafique

lol hahaha I know got it like that never bothered to change still vapes awesome


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Rafique said:


> lol hahaha I know got it like that never bothered to change still vapes awesome



Might work like a charm, but it will grind a gear or two with many members' OCD or perfectionists attitudes  

This is definitely a pic that @Rob Fisher would appreciate.... Not 


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gripen

haha its all good as long as it vapes then there are no problems haha


----------



## gripen

now its an up side down dragon haha


----------



## VandaL

The Ology (theology?) RDA, IPV MINI 2 70w and 2 puffs Trabuco drip tip






69watts trumps the veritas, but it's still early days

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## gripen

looks fantastic @VandaL.love the combo,and how is the vape.


----------



## VandaL

gripen said:


> looks fantastic @VandaL.love the combo,and how is the vape.


Vapes great man, flavor is imo better then my veritas which has been my #1 flavor atty. The mod is simply amazing, fits perfectly in the hand and really delivers 70watts of power. Feels like a solid device and backs it up with great performance. The Ology seems to be leak proof, going to carry it around with me @ work tomorrow and see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

fantastic @VandaL thanks for shearing haha,must get me one of those,dam the wishlist gets bigger and bigger.


----------



## CloudSurfer

At the moment still my aspire sub ohm Cf and Lemo tank as well as my Apollo and Doge/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan

This:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## gripen

CloudSurfer said:


> At the moment still my aspire sub ohm Cf and Lemo tank as well as my Apollo and Doge/
> View attachment 21160
> View attachment 21161


@CloudSurfer how is thatb apollo mech buddy.



LandyMan said:


> This:


looks owesome @Landyman.what do you think of the clouper mini.want to get another mod but first want to do some homework.


----------



## LandyMan

gripen said:


> @Landyman.what do you think of the clouper mini.want to get another mod but first want to do some homework.



I must say I am pleasantly surprised. Much smaller than I thought (more in line with the iStick than the M50). Feels good in the hand, and nicely constructed. The battery bay with magnetic cover is a HUGE plus ... changing batteries on the move is a breeze.

Functionality wise it is like any other regulated box mod. What I do like is the fact that you can lock the power adjust buttons, so you don't accidentally change the output settings.

Definitely worth it ...


----------



## gripen

thanks @LandyMan,that is so owesome,like that you van lock the power adjust buttons.truly amazing,think im going to get me one.what battery are you using on the clouper if you dont mind me asking,the 18650 20A or 18650 35A


----------



## LandyMan

gripen said:


> thanks @LandyMan,that is so owesome,like that you van lock the power adjust buttons.truly amazing,think im going to get me one.what battery are you using on the clouper if you dont mind me asking,the 18650 20A or 18650 35A


I rotate them. 35A efest or Smurfs


----------



## gripen

fantastic thanx so mutch @LandyMan.i realy think i must get me one.mabe run it with a magma or plume veil rda,deul coil 1 ohm setup.


----------



## LandyMan

gripen said:


> fantastic thanx so mutch @LandyMan.i realy think i must get me one.mabe run it with a magma or plume veil rda,deul coil 1 ohm setup.


That should make for a nice ADV


----------



## gripen

i think so as well @LandyMan.thanks so much for all you're help.im still learning things every day.


----------



## LandyMan

gripen said:


> i think so as well @LandyMan.thanks so much for all you're help.im still learning things every day.


No worries man. Any time!!


----------



## gripen

@LandyMan is that the lemo on youre clouper


----------



## LandyMan

@gripen yes it is


----------



## gripen

looks flippin owesome @LandyMan.thanx again for the advice,the order is placed


----------



## Ashley A

A Subtank on an MVP2 with Vapour Mountain Banana Cream. Mmm, so smooth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin

Ashley A said:


> A Subtank on an MVP2 with Vapour Mountain Banana Cream. Mmm, so smooth


What coil are you using, I found that my nano with an1.2ohm was a little underpowered by the MVP. It was a much "smoother" vape though.


----------



## Ashley A

Raslin said:


> What coil are you using, I found that my nano with an1.2ohm was a little underpowered by the MVP. It was a much "smoother" vape though.


Yip, the OCC is not very nice on the MVP. I'm using a 1.5 Ohm Kangertech coil until I get a high powered mod.

Nice to have the options of normal, OCC, or RBA with the Subtank

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Smok the magic dragon

With VM Strawberry and Menthol drops 

Delightful

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## DoubleD

taken this afternoon but still in my hand right now

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gripen

@DoubleD looks owesome buddy.can see you are vaping up a storm.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gripen

my m50 mini with tugboat clone.testing my diy juices.
​

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Raslin

My girls

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Raslin said:


> My girls



What a great paring 20W+Nano and 30W+Mini 
50W in the palm of your hand

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Q-Ball

My Vamo 20w and Kayfun soon to be joined by the Mini Dragon.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## free3dom

Q-Ball said:


> My Vamo 20w and Kayfun soon to be joined by the Mini Dragon.
> View attachment 21216



Nice! The M50 is a whole new ballgame

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Q-Ball

free3dom said:


> Nice! The M50 is a whole new ballgame




Can't wait to collect from @KieranD

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## gripen

i love my m50,like freedom sead,its a whole new ball game.small.comfterble and very powerful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Q-Ball said:


> Can't wait to collect from @KieranD



Oooo, and that means it's the 65W upgrade version - even better

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rafique

Ive gone mech today, well not in my hand but this is my intended vape for the day

im loving the copper slojo and subtank mini.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Avi_RB7

Hey peeps. 

Today I made an awesome mix... Half bombies nanas cream and half suicide bunny claim your throne. It tastes amazing  in my Orchid V3 with a Aspire CF Mod. 

Try it out. 
Ciao

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan

What build u got running in the orchid?


----------



## Avi_RB7

shaunnadan said:


> What build u got running in the orchid?


I've been playing around to try and find the right setup I'm quite new to rbas but it's a dual coil setup with 28 kanthal wire and 8 turns around a 2mm jig. I haven't tested the resistance yet but it should be around 0.5-0.8 ohms


----------



## shaunnadan

That's about 0.7ish. Really good resistance for that tank. How much power your pushing thru ?


----------



## Avi_RB7

shaunnadan said:


> That's about 0.7ish. Really good resistance for that tank. How much power your pushing thru ?


I'm not really sure how to work it out but from what I googled 4.2v with 0.7ohm coil = 25w but I could be wrong. The Aspire CF Mod doesn't show you values.


----------



## free3dom

Avi_RB7 said:


> I'm not really sure how to work it out but from what I googled 4.2v with 0.7ohm coil = 25w but I could be wrong. The Aspire CF Mod doesn't show you values.



Use steam-engine for easy calculations

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avi_RB7

free3dom said:


> Use steam-engine for easy calculations


Awesome app! Thanks Bro it works out to 25.2w

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riddle

Must say it's vaping funny.... lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## BumbleBee

Riddle said:


> Must say it's vaping funny.... lol


You'd better have some banana juice in there

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Riddle

BumbleBee said:


> You'd better have some banana juice in there



All my banana juice is finished. But strawberry is doing the trick. 
Had to replace the one eye with a switch. But doesn't look too bad. Vaping perfectly fine though. 

I'm really enjoying making fun mods.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gripen

hahaha banana,banana,bananaaaaaaaaaaa

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dassie



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dassie

Dassie said:


> View attachment 21323


@Philip Dunkley, wonder if you recognise these?


----------



## free3dom

Dassie said:


> @Philip Dunkley, wonder if you recognise these?





I've kissed that particular Vulcan...she's very sweet

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GadgetFreak

Snow White's little dwarf 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Dassie

free3dom said:


> I've kissed that particular Vulcan...she's very sweet


I got the district impression that she has some excellent experience . I'm making an honest girl out of her though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Q-Ball



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## free3dom

Dassie said:


> I got the district impression that she has some excellent experience . I'm making an honest girl out of her though



Such a lovely girl too...I'm sure the two of you will be very happy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Q-Ball said:


>



Oh cool, you got one with M65 branding....very nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Dassie

free3dom said:


> Such a lovely girl too...I'm sure the two of you will be very happy


Definitely in the honeymoon phase right now  can't keep our hands off each other.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

looks owesome @Dassie.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dassie

gripen said:


> looks owesome @Dassie.


I like how it turned out. Was bored so I took a blowtorch to my Apollo . Love metal

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gripen

it looks owesome buddy,that really gave it more character.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Dassie said:


> @Philip Dunkley, wonder if you recognise these?



The Vulcan and Apollo. Looks a lot different now. Nice one

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dassie

Philip Dunkley said:


> The Vulcan and Apollo. Looks a lot different now. Nice one


Really love both of these! Thanks again.


----------



## gman211991

switching it up today with a 0. 2ohm coil with some heavily steeped strapple mint

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

Istick 30 and mini kangertech

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Barnicle

Rafique said:


> Istick 30 and mini kangertech


Now I know what to expect when my subtank mini comes through  ... She's hot

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

The Atlantis joined me for a trip in the car today

Very unusual for me since it normally stays at home. Reason was that the REOs were in need of a pitstop and I was in a hurry. 

I had to make sure I blew the clouds into the passenger area. Lol




Ps - VM Strawberry Menthol mix rocks!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan

Time for some Sunday afternoon R&R
Cloupor and Jane loaded with HH

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Barnicle

LandyMan said:


> Time for some Sunday afternoon R&R
> Cloupor and Jane loaded with HH


 looks awesome bud! Enjoy the R & R  nothing beats an ice cold beer to wind down!


----------



## LandyMan

Barnicle said:


> looks awesome bud! Enjoy the R & R  nothing beats an ice cold beer to wind down!


Thanks man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

@LandyMan looks like you are having the time of you're life haha.looks owesome buddy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan

@gripen hell yeah buddy. Can't work all the time


----------



## gripen

hahaha i agree @LandyMan,that is the perfect way to take it easy hahaha


----------



## LandyMan

For sure. Was the last beer in the fridge, not my favourite but also not bad at all. Will need to go get stock from the office this week   @Philip Dunkley will know


----------



## gripen

hahahaha fantastic.beer and vape,cant go wrong.


----------



## gripen

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHITELABEL

Fresh wicks and coils all round. DIY bloody pear in the goblin, DIY vanilla custard in the rose, and Sir Vape No4 in the Odin.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ZeeZi169

My Daily

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## John

My modified TOBH Atty with .75ohm build and Melinda's custard + RY4 on the BEC Pro

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## gripen

vaping like a mad thing.
​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dassie

My baby

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

I've been playing with coffee extracts, this is good stuff

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee

I fitted a "red" tank section to my Orchid just for the Ambrosia 
@Melinda, you've created a true masterpiece with this amazing juice.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

BumbleBee said:


> I fitted a "red" tank section to my Orchid just for the Ambrosia
> @Melinda, you've created a true masterpiece with this amazing juice.
> 
> View attachment 21582



Ummmm thats PINK

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## free3dom

annemarievdh said:


> Ummmm thats PINK



Or is it iStick Red?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY

modified tobh X Sig150

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## TylerD

RIEFY said:


> modified tobh X Sig150


Awesome pic @RIEFY ! I'm really enjoying my sig150. Got a Doge V2 on it. Feels like I'm cheating on my pipes and Reo, but it's sooo damn good!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY

TylerD said:


> Awesome pic @RIEFY ! I'm really enjoying my sig150. Got a Doge V2 on it. Feels like I'm cheating on my pipes and Reo, but it's sooo damn good!


same here slowly getting rid of everything else. This combo is insane

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Awesome pic @RIEFY ! I'm really enjoying my sig150. Got a Doge V2 on it. Feels like I'm cheating on my pipes and Reo, but it's sooo damn good!





RIEFY said:


> same here slowly getting rid of everything else. This combo is insane


So, must it be the 150W or will the 100W+ be as good?


----------



## TylerD

Andre said:


> So, must it be the 150W or will the 100W+ be as good?


At the moment I don't go higher than 60w. So I'm sure 100w will be fine.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL

The little PV that could





Brilliant flavor, 0.27 dual 24g 3mm. the whole setup is shorter then a Sigelei 100w+

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY

Andre said:


> So, must it be the 150W or will the 100W+ be as good?


ive had all 3 so far. 100w was awesome 100+had a rattling button 150 is perfect and for some reason i think battery life slightly better woth 150

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paulie

VandaL said:


> The little PV that could
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant flavor, 0.27 dual 24g 3mm. the whole setup is shorter then a Sigelei 100w+


thats super cool man enjoy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

On my bed enjoying some Ambrosia and some OBS with the good company of ecigssa


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RIEFY

VandaL said:


> The little PV that could
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant flavor, 0.27 dual 24g 3mm. the whole setup is shorter then a Sigelei 100w+


Nice setup Rajesh

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba

Brass SMPL & Brass Derringer, style and vape goodness

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie

capetocuba said:


> Brass SMPL & Brass Derringer, style and vape goodness
> 
> View attachment 21653


perfect match man enjoy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> So, must it be the 150W or will the 100W+ be as good?



Lol @Andre 

I got the 100W plus 
Havent used it above 20 Watts yet. But its my deskbound grab n vape for now. 
Great battery life and easy to pick up, hold and fire. 

However, having said that, i vaped @Paulie 's 150W Sig at the juice launch. He had some wicked setup I think on his Doge. And he put this Tiramisu Smax juice in it. I thought, lol, i'll just give it a full toot just for fun. The draw was so loose, it was almost like breathing normally. I breathed in as deep as I could and was extremely surprised just how pleasurable the vape was. The flavour was great. I wanted to eat the juice. It was a lovely juice anyway. 

Lets just say that it was a very surprisingly good experience. So i used to think, i will never vape more than 50W. After that night I am not so sure.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Silver said:


> Lol @Andre
> 
> I got the 100W plus
> Havent used it above 20 Watts yet. But its my deskbound grab n vape for now.
> Great battery life and easy to pick up, hold and fire.
> 
> However, having said that, i vaped @Paulie 's 150W Sig at the juice launch. He had some wicked setup I think on his Doge. And he put this Tiramisu Smax juice in it. I thought, lol, i'll just give it a full toot just for fun. The draw was so loose, it was almost like breathing normally. I breathed in as deep as I could and was extremely surprised just how pleasurable the vape was. The flavour was great. I wanted to eat the juice. It was a lovely juice anyway.
> 
> Lets just say that it was a very surprisingly good experience. So i used to think, i will never vape more than 50W. After that night I am not so sure.




That was running a dual 20G 4mm id dual 5wraps 0.16 at 120watts btw and them clouds silver were blowing were huge

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

Paulie said:


> That was running a dual 20G 4mm id dual 5wraps 0.16 at 120watts btw and them clouds silver whas blowing were huge



And I am looking forward to our next meetup

@Paulie is the man! And one never knows what crazy beast he is going to pull out of his vape bag! Mosfets and all! Wire that looks like coat hanger wire! And sauce that is very tasty. Mmmmmm......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paulie

Silver said:


> And I am looking forward to our next meetup
> 
> @Paulie is the man! And one never knows whnat crazy beast he is going to pull out of his vape bag! Mosfets and all! Wire that looks like coat hanger wire! And sauce that is very tasty. Mmmmmm......


Its always fun with you guys and never a dull moment!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Silver said:


> Lol @Andre
> 
> I got the 100W plus
> Havent used it above 20 Watts yet. But its my deskbound grab n vape for now.
> Great battery life and easy to pick up, hold and fire.
> 
> However, having said that, i vaped @Paulie 's 150W Sig at the juice launch. He had some wicked setup I think on his Doge. And he put this Tiramisu Smax juice in it. I thought, lol, i'll just give it a full toot just for fun. The draw was so loose, it was almost like breathing normally. I breathed in as deep as I could and was extremely surprised just how pleasurable the vape was. The flavour was great. I wanted to eat the juice. It was a lovely juice anyway.
> 
> Lets just say that it was a very surprisingly good experience. So i used to think, i will never vape more than 50W. After that night I am not so sure.



Once you get hooked on high wattage fat coils and air for days there is no going back. My ADV is now between 70 and 90watts all day. Unleash that bast @Silver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

RIEFY said:


> Once you get hooked on high wattage fat coils and air for days there is no going back. My ADV is now between 70 and 90watts all day. Unleash that bast @Silver


That is what I am afraid of - getting hooked. And I am not so sure that high power/heat is healthy in the longer run.


----------



## Ricgt

I think I have a problem… Vaping x Hot Sauce

Guys if any of you are as mad about hot sauce as much as I am then this Siracha Hot Chiili Sauce from Thailand is the absolute BOMB! Splash a little bit of the Siracha on anything you are eating and vape this with Ripe Vapes Coconut Thai from @Sir Vape and I s##t you not you couldn't get any closer to stumbling up Bangla in Phuket on a Saturday night drunk out of your skull with an ice cold Singha beer in hand!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## VandaL

Ricgt said:


> I think I have a problem… Vaping x Hot Sauce
> 
> Guys if any of you are as mad about hot sauce as much as I am then this Siracha Hot Chiili Sauce from Thailand is the absolute BOMB! Combine this with Ripe Vapes Coconut Thai from @Sir Vape and I s##t you not you couldn't get any closer to stumbling up Bangla in Phuket on a Saturday night drunk out of your skull with an ice cold Singha beer in hand!
> 
> View attachment 21704


Ooh I think you should sell more sauces, recieved my bottles earlier, thanks so much. How is that m80?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Ricgt said:


> I think I have a problem… Vaping x Hot Sauce
> 
> Guys if any of you are as mad about hot sauce as much as I am then this Siracha Hot Chiili Sauce from Thailand is the absolute BOMB! Combine this with Ripe Vapes Coconut Thai from @Sir Vape and I s##t you not you couldn't get any closer to stumbling up Bangla in Phuket on a Saturday night drunk out of your skull with an ice cold Singha beer in hand!
> 
> View attachment 21704


Are you serious? You mix the Chilli sauce with the juice?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ricgt

VandaL said:


> Ooh I think you should sell more sauces, recieved my bottles earlier, thanks so much. How is that m80?



We make every day so there is never a shortage so when you need a top up let me know dude!

M80 = Beast! I Look at all my other devices and say to myself "hmmm cute."

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ricgt

Andre said:


> Are you serious? You mix the Chilli sauce with the juice?



Andre you have eagle eyes bru, nice spot of the error on my side! Fixed, and no I would never under any circumstance do that. Imagine the ring sting???


----------



## Andre

Ricgt said:


> Andre you have eagle eyes bru, nice spot of the error on my side! Fixed, and no I would never under any circumstance do that. Imagine the ring sting???


Ah, thanks. That sauce looks very interesting. I am an utter Chillihead! The Super Sour intrigues me?


----------



## Ricgt

Andre said:


> Ah, thanks. That sauce looks very interesting. I am an utter Chillihead! The Super Sour intrigues me?



Haha me too Imagine tomato sauce with a slight spicy-ness, the sour twang seems to come from something that tastes like Thai fish sauce. Frikken Uber delicious dude!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VandaL

Ricgt said:


> We make every day so there is never a shortage so when you need a top up let me know dude!
> 
> M80 = Beast! I Look at all my other devices and say to myself "hmmm cute."


Will do I gave a bottle each to two friends. Will give it a try tonight. What I meant was u should sell more exotic sauces, like the one in ur hand. I'm too lazy to go looking for different ones but if there was the site where my lazy ass can just add to cart

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Ricgt said:


> ...Imagine the ring sting???



Never mind the sting... If you spill any juice, you'd have to scrub your hands for half a day before even thinking about taking a pee!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gripen

@Ricgt you should try blears after death sauce.hahahahaha


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## PutRid

The stealths are real.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## ET

Ok, next someone post an 18350 mech with a derringer please.


----------



## TylerD

ET said:


> Ok, next someone post an 18350 mech with a derringer please.


Would love to see that! If I had a deringer, I would.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Avril and Lily are with me at the moment (and pretty much always) and I have to say they... and I... all love Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice in 100ml bottles!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## capetocuba

A picture tells a thousand words ...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LandyMan

This:





I decided to do a out the box comparison between Jane and the KUI. First try was putting the Odin on the KUI, pre squonked on Jane, put in a battery and fire. I was impressed. Fired first time with major clouds.

So now I am running the RM2 on the KUI alongside Jane with the Odin. And I must say I am impressed. There are some issues like the atty not sitting flush, but it functions as it should, and actually quite fantastic in my opinion

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## TylerD

Last night.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## thekeeperza

TylerD said:


> Last night.
> View attachment 21806


Like a boss

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wikked



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

iStick 50W + Stillare + Chuff top + Mad Mikes Manic Meltdown

Stillare has a 0.3 ohm dual coil in it

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## GadgetFreak

Awesome clouds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz

Ricgt said:


> I think I have a problem… Vaping x Hot Sauce
> 
> Guys if any of you are as mad about hot sauce as much as I am then this Siracha Hot Chiili Sauce from Thailand is the absolute BOMB! Splash a little bit of the Siracha on anything you are eating and vape this with Ripe Vapes Coconut Thai from @Sir Vape and I s##t you not you couldn't get any closer to stumbling up Bangla in Phuket on a Saturday night drunk out of your skull with an ice cold Singha beer in hand!
> 
> View attachment 21704






http://blog.vaprbar.com/sriracha-flavored-e-liquid/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan

My hands are too small, but you get the idea

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

i think i am ready for the day...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## LandyMan

This:

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Frank Zef

My very first RDA!
Dual 7 wrap 26g, getting my ass kicked by 12mg juice. (have now diluted with VG)

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## gman211991

so finally got sick of trying to get those tiny double barrel coils decided 22g 0.4ohms would rock and..... it does she's a chucking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Q-Ball

Loving my drippers right now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Necris

Q-Ball said:


> Loving my drippers right now.
> 
> View attachment 22180


How have you built the plumeveil.mine leaks like crazy from the negatuve post air holes
Have resorted to building the coils in each corner.


----------



## FireFly

My Favourite Cloupor T6 with a Quad Core Kanger Turbo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

FireFly said:


> My Favourite Cloupor T6 with a *Quad Core* Kanger Turbo



Quad Core 

What megahertz are those clocked at

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## FireFly

LOL, I run Dual 1.5 Ohms so with the Dual Attys, I get about .8 Ohms...
Thinking of trying to drop on my nex round and hope I dont blow my face off...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Q-Ball

Necris said:


> How have you built the plumeveil.mine leaks like crazy from the negatuve post air holes
> Have resorted to building the coils in each corner.


Mine is exactly the same, not a drop of leakage.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## John

Frank Zef said:


> My very first RDA!
> Dual 7 wrap 26g, getting my ass kicked by 12mg juice. (have now diluted with VG)
> View attachment 22034


Love that AR Mech!


----------



## John

Just B RY4 in my Tobh Atty and Cloupor Mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

So great to have REO Blue and Nuppin back in my hand after returning from a 4 day business trip




The lung hit on VM Strawberry and Menthol is just so pleasurable. Tasty and icy. And the Fruitella sweets at the same time give it a nice sour twang. Delicious pairing actually

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Alex

I saw mention of a blue Reo with a Nuppin . .. Felt the need to contribute.


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Paulie

Alex said:


> I saw mention of a blue Reo with a Nuppin . .. Felt the need to contribute.
> 
> 
> Message sent via tapatalk




Hey that looks familiar  hehehhe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan

Still a great combo for me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Michaelsa

Poormans steam punk REO and some Gambit.
Uber impressed with this device. Thank you so much once again @kimbo and @andro !

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JW Flynn

my new best friend, hehe

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JW Flynn

Necris said:


> How have you built the plumeveil.mine leaks like crazy from the negatuve post air holes
> Have resorted to building the coils in each corner.


The big thing is not to over saturate your wick.. only juice it up enough for the wick to be wet, not until the juice fills up the bottom like yours does in the picture...

I only had mine for a week before it broke, the center post came loose and whenever you tightened it onto the RDA the bloody center post moved up, preventing proper contact... it's in a drawer here, will fix it when I feel like it, lol, enjoying my doge v2 now


----------



## RIEFY

Great combo. my Adv right now. toooting on some alien pure bliss

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GadgetFreak

Me too




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Necris

Apple kiwi flavoured frostbite.

Post zipline river shot.





After bridge swing refreshments.
Celtic cross pilsner,in house brew...damn good.






Zipline





Hell,i should have birthdays more often...could learn to live with this

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh

From the left, Coke, Thor, some home made whine, and soda water. 

In the kitchen, not in the mood for the boys around the potjie. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

annemarievdh said:


> View attachment 22261
> 
> 
> From the left, Coke, Thor, some home made whine, and soda water.
> 
> In the kitchen, not in the mood for the boys around the potjie.
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor



Solution to your "mood": toss away the coke, drink a lot more home made wine, appreciate the boys around the potjie .

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh

johan said:


> Solution to your "mood": toss away the coke, drink a lot more home made wine, appreciate the boys around the potjie .



Haha good advice @johan, good advice 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

Proper winning combination!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Necris

Coffee chocolate stout.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Right now Kiera is in my hand with Vaponaute - Under the Sea in the bottle. I have to stop trying juices in tanks because they taste so much better in a BF Cyclone! This is a great juice not over powering and just feels like a real quality juice! I just realised it's a French Juice after Googling it. I need to look into more French Juices because both Vaponaute and Thenancara are QUALITY juices!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

No reo today. the Billow on smpl will serve as my driving and in office vape device for the day

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## LandyMan

Loving the Derringer

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Standard Reo with RM2 0.8 ohms. Ceramic wick, original @Andre setup. Tastebox in the back, currently running Boba's Bounty. Oude Meester Peppermint Liqueur .
Not in my hand but posed for photo






Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Necris

Orchids and menthol...heavenly




Swopped back the the standard orchid top cap.clear added a drop or 6 more but looks odd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Too many mods  Shake & Bake Baby!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Luke5533

Hey guys, i need help. Im deciding what vape to buy, and my option are between these :
http://www.topq.co.za/shop/ecigarette-e-volve-kit-silver/

And a twisp. I would go for the twisp, but I've heard that juices not made by twisp will not taste very nice in a twisp. Ive also heard something about twisps leaking...? 
Can someone please tell me the pros and cons of each?


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@Luke5533 If you are new to this it is in my opinion that the best starter kit would be an istick 20W with mini nautilus.... If you feel thats a bit advanced then go for an evod but avoid Twisp. Twisp is all marketing and once again in my opinion rubbish.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Luke5533

But my options options are twisp, or that top-q one. Do you think the top-q is better than the twisp?


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Don't waste your money... Get an Evod.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## johan

@Luke5533 I agree with @Zeki Hilmi - I suggest you go down to one of the local vendors, i.e Vapemob and get proper advice on starter kits.


----------



## Andre

Luke5533 said:


> But my options options are twisp, or that top-q one. Do you think the top-q is better than the twisp?


I agree with @Zeki Hilmi, but if you have no other choice go for the top-q one. At least you will waste less money. Looks almost like an Evod knock off, which might or might not be ok. But an iStick with mini nautilus is far far superior and will last a long time.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## stevie g

Goblin on the Lancelot!.


----------



## ErnstZA

Andre said:


> I agree with @Zeki Hilmi, but if you have no other choice go for the top-q one. At least you will waste less money. Looks almost like an Evod knock off, which might or might not be ok. But an iStick with mini nautilus is far far superior and will last a long time.


The Topq evolve is a Kangertech device that they branded for us with our TopQ logo. Go make a turn by The Vapestation in Boulevard square centre in protea heights Brackenfell. There they have a wide variety of hardware and liquid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991

RIEFY said:


> Great combo. my Adv right now. toooting on some alien pure bliss


Darn really considering that I stick.... Quick question how low can you go? Coz rn I've been using lemo drop at 0.4ohms and lower.


----------



## Dubz

gman211991 said:


> Darn really considering that I stick.... Quick question how low can you go? Coz rn I've been using lemo drop at 0.4ohms and lower.


iStick 50w fires down to 0.2ohms


----------



## gman211991

Dubz said:


> iStick 50w fires down to 0.2ohms


But is it better than my sigelei 100w? I'm considering pros and cons. Sig is a battery beast but this thing ain't no slouch either. But let's see how it pans out


----------



## annemarievdh

The loan mod from @Philip Dunkley

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Ernst@topQ said:


> The Topq evolve is a Kangertech device that they branded for us with our TopQ logo. Go make a turn by The Vapestation in Boulevard square centre in protea heights Brackenfell. There they have a wide variety of hardware and liquid.


Still does not make it an effective starter device.


----------



## Lee_T

Lee

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## baksteen8168

Lee_T said:


> View attachment 22525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee


Love that color!


----------



## Lee_T

Lee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Lee_T said:


> View attachment 22526
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee



Love the colour contrast! What mech is that?


----------



## Jakey

Gizmo said:


> Love the colour contrast! What mech is that?


That's screwed straight onto a vtc!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## DoubleD

In squonk we trust! Testing out the KUI bottom feeder. 
Off the bat: I could get used to this. It's heavy as  though. #vape #vapecrew #bottomfeeder #squonk #atomicrda #kui

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ashley A

DoubleD said:


> In squonk we trust! Testing out the KUI bottom feeder.
> Off the bat: I could get used to this. It's heavy as  though. #vape #vapecrew #bottomfeeder #squonk #atomicrda #kui


Hmm, so you're enjoying it? Maybe I should get a battery for mine and give it a whirl


----------



## DoubleD

Ashley A said:


> Hmm, so you're enjoying it? Maybe I should get a battery for mine and give it a whirl



I'm enjoying the 'squonk' part of it because in all actuality the vape quality is coming directly from the Atomic which I love so dear. 
As for the Kui, I'll leave that, for when my upgrade kit arrives.
But yes by all means, put a battery in and check it out, if you love dripping on a mech mod, you will definitely love this just as much and maybe even more since the juice is already in your mod.
Bottom feed devices are perfect for your ADV juices at dripper level awesomeness  (I should put that in my signature  )

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ashley A

Ok, so I'm gonna need to get a battery and an atomic atty.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lee_T

Gizmo said:


> Love the colour contrast! What mech is that?


SMPL A-MOD. thank you



Lee


----------



## Q-Ball

Oh man this Delta II is awesome.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ashley A

Q-Ball said:


> Oh man this Delta II is awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Grrr, I'm more jealous now. if you decide to sell it or the Smok, let me know.


----------



## Q-Ball

Ashley A said:


> Grrr, I'm more jealous now. if you decide to sell it or the Smok, let me know.



Won't happen soon buddy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PuffingCrow

12mg Kings Crest .8ohm coil on magma HiHO Sliver head rush, but very calming effect indeed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Carbon Knight
Kayfun V4 (infinite)
0.65ohm twisted 28g coil
Krave 6mg - Gold

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Frank Zef

Kayfun on a Penny mod. 






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Lee_T said:


> View attachment 22526
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee



Great mods @Lee_T 
Nice to see you popping in again 
Hope you keeping well


----------



## Scorocket22

Frank Zef said:


> Kayfun on a Penny mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



A fellow adventure rider!
Here's mine ;D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Q-Ball

ScorpionL2K said:


> A fellow adventure rider!
> Here's mine ;D


Nope, only 2 adventure bikes in our club of 23 members. We like the fast stuff  

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Zef

ScorpionL2K said:


> A fellow adventure rider!
> Here's mine ;D


Nope, the Fireblade is mine 

There's two bikes in the picture


----------



## Q-Ball

This thing hits hard

man.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Keyaam

All ill ever need


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## LandyMan

Nice combo. Loving the Goblin

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## baksteen8168

LandyMan said:


> Nice combo. Loving the Goblin


The Goblin is Awesome. Thirsty little bugger, but awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

baksteen8168 said:


> The Goblin is Awesome. Thirsty little bugger, but awesome.


I find that my Subtank Mini is way more thirsty. It might be the HUGE channel mods I made

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Juntau

Enjoying the juice flow on this Delta2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jakey

Juntau said:


> Enjoying the juice flow on this Delta2
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i know that hand


----------



## Necris

After a 3 day trip without scissors and tweezers all 3 my devices are horrid.frostbite in the orchid turning a rusty brown.plumeveil tastes like burnt cotton and ny small orchid is leaking like a sieve...so sadly...just this





Backup mod and tank meeting me at the airport back home.board in 15...sure i will survive

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Friday night dinner 
Just for the odd stealth puff. 

Evod1/MVP2 with 18mg Oupa Berry Blaze and nuked with menthol drops. 

Still a legend in my book

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Necris

My mvp is still a legend.in honesty i use it more as a travel backup and phone battery backup....but it never leaves my laptop bag

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

LandyMan said:


> I find that my Subtank Mini is way more thirsty. It might be the HUGE channel mods I made


I thought huge channels are supposed to save joose.  

Those are MASSIVE!


----------



## Necris



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre

Necris said:


>


Beyond awesome - love it. Well done.


----------



## VandaL



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Keyaam

Necris said:


>


Is that the stingray you got from me?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Necris

Keyaam said:


> Is that the stingray you got from me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it is indeed.


----------



## Keyaam

Necris said:


> it is indeed.


Excellent job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Wolf

Must say when I first received my free sample of Skyblue Ambrosia 3 weeks ago I could not really get a liking to it. 
So it was off to the back of the vape shelf for it, Was just now looking for something different to vape and thought  lets try the Ambrosia again. 
*Subtank Mini 0.6 ohm coil 20watts Damn am I surprised!!!*  don't know if it was a 3 week steep or I'm just crazy but......
I will order this again thank you for this gem @Derick & @Melinda

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## free3dom

The Wolf said:


> Must say when I first received my free sample of Skyblue Ambrosia 3 weeks ago I could not really get a liking to it.
> So it was off to the back of the vape shelf for it, Was just now looking for something different to vape and thought  lets try the Ambrosia again.
> *Subtank Mini 0.6 ohm coil 20watts Damn am I surprised!!!*  don't know if it was a 3 week steep or I'm just crazy but......
> I will order this again thank you for this gem @Derick & @Melinda
> View attachment 22984



It does seem to have a tipping point in steep time...and once you reach that, it just keeps getting better and better 
And the SubTank really brings out the best in it IMO

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## John

Hanging out with some criminals tonight

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Yiannaki

On loan from our local vaping Greek @Paulie  loving this little vaporshark!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## free3dom

Yiannaki said:


> On loan from our local vaping Greek @Paulie  loving this little vaporshark!



It looks so good with that purple sleeve/wrap/dress 

I notice it's missing a Silver Play

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

free3dom said:


> It looks so good with that purple sleeve/wrap/dress
> 
> I notice it's missing a Silver Play


@Paulie will never loan out his silverplay  he loves that waaaaaay too much.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Starting off the day with a bang. Doge v2 and some looper.

Seriously love this RDA. Surprisingly good flavour and clouds for days

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

You have courage @Yiannaki

I am too scared of my Doge. I need to tone it down into a more usable mode - lol 
But I will keep those precious coils of yours when i do it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

This world class juice keeps getting better @KieranD !!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## masonlvvy

Gizmo said:


> I currently vape on Itaste SVD with protank 2. I also have evic but feel that the feel of the SVD is nicer to hold even though it doesn't have all the gadgetry. I also have put in 4500mah battery in the SVD so I suppose that also plays a roll on how much I enjoy it.



have kamry 20 +smok pyrex aro tank.....


----------



## Andre

masonlvvy said:


> have kamry 20 +smok pyrex aro tank.....


Most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/unread

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba

New Billow thanks to @Sir Vape and Sigelei also thanks to Hobbit. Gotta 24g dual coil, 3mm ID 7 wrap (about 0.4 ohms) with Unicorn Milk. Beyond awesomeness! Lemo drop gonna be sold shortly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve

For this evening . billow/smpl/looper running at 0.25

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ET



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Q-Ball

Cut my own Jwrap for my new IPV mini II . R20 for a roll and I can wrap another 30 mods  







Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## gman211991

my new love ipv mini 2 X lemo drop with some looper

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Camila!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Q-Ball said:


> Cut my own Jwrap for my new IPV mini II . R20 for a roll and I can wrap another 30 mods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


This looks amazing dude. I'm gonna finish mine tomorrow. Any tips on how you did yours? (I also bought a ton load of wraps that cost like R50 but enough to wrap around Zumas head)


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Rob Fisher said:


> Camila!
> 
> View attachment 23608


What a babe. A true Duchess

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

ZNA30 with a Manta v2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Q-Ball

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> This looks amazing dude. I'm gonna finish mine tomorrow. Any tips on how you did yours? (I also bought a ton load of wraps that cost like R50 but enough to wrap around Zumas head)


Thanks, I just traced the parts I wanted to cover on a piece of paper. Cut and fit about 20 times until I was happy. Put the templates on the wrap and cut it out. Fitted it, heat up with blow dryer and rubbed out the bubbles. The surface is quite smooth so I hope it will stay stuck.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Q-Ball said:


> Thanks, I just traced the parts I wanted to cover on a piece of paper. Cut and fit about 20 times until I was happy. Put the templates on the wrap and cut it out. Fitted it, heat up with blow dryer and rubbed out the bubbles. The surface is quite smooth so I hope it will stay stuck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Awesome mate. Thanks


----------



## DoubleD

Rob Fisher said:


> Camila!
> 
> View attachment 23608



OMF!  That is next level gorgeous!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ferdi

My big(T5) mod and big buddha.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DemonicBunnee

Have some Vape King Blueberry in there. Loving this little box

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gman211991

newly acquired goblin VI .2

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## FireFly

My new Cartel Boss 26650 with a 454 Big Block Dual Coil (.5 Ohms) with Skye Blues Apple PI....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## John

Chicano Vapes Boo Berry // Tobh Atty V2 0.5ohm dual // Nemesis Mech on loan from @Ugi

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## GadgetFreak

Q-Ball said:


> Cut my own Jwrap for my new IPV mini II . R20 for a roll and I can wrap another 30 mods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk



Wow @Q-Ball , your wrap is so professional. Wish I could get mine like that. I also have a similar wrap (still in a roll) like yours. How did you go about cutting these if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## GadgetFreak



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168

@GadgetFreak 



Q-Ball said:


> Thanks, I just traced the parts I wanted to cover on a piece of paper. Cut and fit about 20 times until I was happy. Put the templates on the wrap and cut it out. Fitted it, heat up with blow dryer and rubbed out the bubbles. The surface is quite smooth so I hope it will stay stuck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Q-Ball

GadgetFreak said:


> Wow @Q-Ball , your wrap is so professional. Wish I could get mine like that. I also have a similar wrap (still in a roll) like yours. How did you go about cutting these if you don't mind me asking?


I just traced the parts I wanted to cover on a piece of paper. Cut and fit about 20 times until I was happy. Put the templates on the wrap and cut it out. Fitted it, heat up with blow dryer and rubbed out the bubbles. The surface is quite smooth so I hope it will stay stuck. A carpet knife and a straight edge helps.

Still not happy, so I will give it another go this weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GadgetFreak

Q-Ball said:


> I just traced the parts I wanted to cover on a piece of paper. Cut and fit about 20 times until I was happy. Put the templates on the wrap and cut it out. Fitted it, heat up with blow dryer and rubbed out the bubbles. The surface is quite smooth so I hope it will stay stuck. A carpet knife and a straight edge helps.
> 
> Still not happy, so I will give it another go this weekend.




Hard work! I SHALL NOT ATTEMPT! Thanks @Q-Ball

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Q-Ball

GadgetFreak said:


> Hard work! I SHALL NOT ATTEMPT! Thanks @Q-Ball


I can give you my templates  

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GadgetFreak

Q-Ball said:


> I can give you my templates
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Hey @Q-Ball thanks a lot for the offer! But its okay I will give it a skip for the moment. When it comes to cutting I still hear my teacher's voice "Don't you know how to holder a ruler, dammit!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Camila!
> 
> View attachment 23608


Looks pretty Rob,mines still in the bag,maybe I should sell her?


----------



## jtgrey

Rocking some diy chocolate mint.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Looks pretty Rob,mines still in the bag,maybe I should sell her?



Nooooooooooooo! One of a kind! Well two of a kind!


----------



## Ferdi

Kraken on vaporwood with some diy dragonfruit. 






Sent from my LG-D802

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## gman211991

ready for the day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rafique

I like the tube ROB, cant wait to get my Evic S later today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

not in my hand but thought I'd share, when 2 vapes are better than one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

A buddy of mine did not like her Aqua V2 and she wanted a Big Dripper so I swopped her.

Awesome little tank this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Classics are with me today

VM Choc Mint Coffee
Water
VM Berry Blaze Menthol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Q-Ball

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rafique

Givo and subtank


----------



## elvin119

Thanks @Zeki Hilmi. Loving the devil's breath.





Sent from my GT-N8000

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## John

Braai. Dops. Friends. Clouds.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

John said:


> Braai. Dops. Friends. Clouds.


Nothing better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

The reo mini twins

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Zegee

Tugboat on custom dual 18650 para box 


Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## LandyMan

My Guardian II with 1.2ohm Subtank Mini

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## free3dom

LandyMan said:


> My Guardian II with 1.2ohm Subtank Mini



Well that's something you don't see everyday - a ST Mini on something that isn't box shaped 

Looks bloody good though


----------



## LandyMan

free3dom said:


> Well that's something you don't see everyday - a ST Mini on something that isn't box shaped
> 
> Looks bloody good though


LOL yeah. Decided to run the pipe again, and with the 1.2 in the STM, I didn't expect any misfires. I have to admit though that 15W is not enough for me anymore

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Its a grate little device, gives a good vape. 

Actually really enjoying it 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

annemarievdh said:


> View attachment 24180
> 
> 
> Its a grate little device, gives a good vape.
> 
> Actually really enjoying it
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


The vape on the RBA base is far superior to the commercial coils. Some tips here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/joyetech-egrip-review.t6901/
and a very long thread here: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...cussion/613559-new-joyetech-20watt-egrip.html

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

annemarievdh said:


> View attachment 24180
> 
> 
> Its a grate little device, gives a good vape.
> 
> Actually really enjoying it
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor



Thats what I use for stealth vaping during traveling - enjoy, its a great underrated little device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Andre said:


> The vape on the RBA base is far superior to the commercial coils. Some tips here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/joyetech-egrip-review.t6901/
> and a very long thread here: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...cussion/613559-new-joyetech-20watt-egrip.html



Thank you @Andre, will read before I try to figure that part out. Looked at the RDA base and thought it looked a bit above my brain power  


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## johan

annemarievdh said:


> View attachment 24180
> 
> 
> Its a grate little device, gives a good vape.
> 
> Actually really enjoying it
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor



Thats what I use for stealth vaping during traveling - enjoy, its a great underrated little device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby

I haven't posted pics in a while, but thought I needed to lol... I just have this and the Reo now.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

What was in my hand just now was two REO door magnets! Did some ultranic cleaning and both magnets came out the door... both safely back in the door!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Ferdi

iPV 2 with lemo.

Sent from my LG-D802

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## John

The twins

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rafique

Stealthy today

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GadgetFreak

Todays ration. Will VAPE until tank is EMPTY.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rafique

And in the other my adv

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique

hows the delta @GadgetFreak


----------



## Rob Fisher

In the hand today is Avril!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## GadgetFreak

Rafique said:


> hows the delta @GadgetFreak


@Rafique I only got delivery of it this morning. I will tell you in about 3 days. So far the taste is awesome, just need to break it in.
Its a 0.5ohm coil and I am running it at 25watts with the air hole fully opened.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Rob Fisher said:


> What was in my hand just now was two REO door magnets! Did some ultranic cleaning and both magnets came out the door... both safely back in the door!
> 
> View attachment 24185


Thanks for the tip Skipper. Shall give that a go to see if it loosens up my well rooted magnets. Now to find someone with a UC I can abuse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Gazzacpt said:


> Thanks for the tip Skipper. Shall give that a go to see if it loosens up my well rooted magnets. Now to find someone with a UC I can abuse.


Should have mine in about 2 weeks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

capetocuba said:


> Should have mine in about 2 weeks


I'm making a list of stuff to clean

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## capetocuba

Gazzacpt said:


> I'm making a list of stuff to clean


----------



## saadiq

good day kind folk!!! my trusty zna50 ft. Arctic tank...total bliss! pure flavor

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GadgetFreak

Ferdi said:


> iPV 2 with lemo.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802
> View attachment 24234


That looks better in silver. Classy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

Loving this combo! Vaping "rise" from ruthless Vapes! Crazy good liquid!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Necris

Voodoo grim reaper on my patina'd stingray,alongside arguably my favourite beer ever

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## LandyMan

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Juntau

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## gman211991

My new favourite combo thanks @Benjamin Cripps. Let's just have a moment of silence for my lemo Drop which recently broke I'll wait for the lemo 2

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## John

That time of the week again 

Loving this Cabernet by Perdeberg Winery so much, I bought a case! // Kui & stillare with Craft Vapor Artisan RY4. Tobacco flavours and good wine go so well together

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

Sure @gman211991! Glad you are enjoying it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keyaam

Necris said:


> Voodoo grim reaper on my patina'd stingray,alongside arguably my favourite beer ever


You making me regret selling that stingray everytime you post a pic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris

Keyaam said:


> You making me regret selling that stingray everytime you post a pic
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk








 





It changes almost weekly,have sadly almost entirely lost the stingray engraving from the sanding.
ironically,i have spent more patina'ing it that it cost

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## John

Necris said:


> It changes almost weekly,have sadly almost entirely lost the stingray engraving from the sanding.
> ironically,i have spent more patina'ing it that it cost


That's so epic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ferdi

Kato with lemo. Working well together.

Sent from my LG-D802

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff&Pass

Luke5533 said:


> But my options options are twisp, or that top-q one. Do you think the top-q is better than the twisp?


 Twist isn't a bad starter, but not worth the price, you can buy a rebuildable dripper Nimbus or omega for R130 - R160 on bidorbuy, they on a 63% discount this month and you can fire them with a ego battery if your run a single 1.6ohm coil, or get a R230 D16 battery 10W will fire it nicely (note with 30 to 34 gauge wire) best value for money in my opinion if you are on a budget.


----------



## Puff&Pass

LandyMan said:


> I find that my Subtank Mini is way more thirsty. It might be the HUGE channel mods I made


 The standard MINI is a sponge aswell hey, my mate bought one yesterday and finished a tank in less than 2 hours, I had a few puffs aswell, but just a few, must say massive flavour he had unicorn milk in it with a 30W Cougar regulated mod, conclusion, fuel = performance...


----------



## LandyMan

Very nice combo this!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JW Flynn

my mouse, my razon orb weaver, playing dota, and the dimitri doge v2 with some black cigar that has been steeping a looooong time, had to mix in some VG othrwise this would have nocked me on my ass... hehe, but loving it... reminds me of when I started vaping 

Love it, thank you again vape elixer


----------



## LandyMan



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

Loving this Arctic tank!! Thanks vapeClub!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## reijnier

Had to boast got the mvp 3 Wednesday and im loving it

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## annemarievdh

reijnier said:


> View attachment 24444
> Had to boast got the mvp 3 Wednesday and im loving it



Noooo!!! I'm so jealous!!! 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GadgetFreak

Kangertech subtank at 1.2ohms and some Daddler 12mg @18watts




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Keyaam

ReOdin mini


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Riaz

Keyaam said:


> ReOdin mini
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That drip tip..................


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Camila ready for her first outing!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## GadgetFreak

Keyaam said:


> ReOdin mini
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice size. Cute!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## exodus

View attachment 24587
Dimitri mod with tugboat v2 with duel .33 build

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## exodus

A nother vape for when I am at home.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

In watercolour 

On the left is REO Silver with unflavoured and added menthol drops. Fresh, smooth. Lovely. 

On the right is the Nautilus Mini on iStick 20w with unflavoured and 4 drops of Koolada. Instant coughing machine! Looks like I put in too much Koolada! Be warned. 

Incidentally, it's been a while since I used the iStick. Amazing how clumsy it looks and how big a contraption it is compared to the REO Grand.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

I feel like a little girl on Christmas morning who just got het first pink bike. 

Got this the weekend, cleaning it now. I'm in heaven!!!!

I'm such a sucker for old machines, and this one is a hand crank. 

And obviously Thor is assisting me 





Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## GadgetFreak

annemarievdh said:


> I feel like a little girl on Christmas morning who just got het first pink bike.
> 
> Got this the weekend, cleaning it now. I'm in heaven!!!!
> 
> I'm such a sucker for old machines, and this one is a hand crank.
> 
> And obviously Thor is assisting me
> 
> View attachment 24678
> 
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor



Wow that Singer machine reminds me of my early years at home. Only difference is that my mom never had a Reo. I was probably 6 years old and could not even imagine that a Reo would exist one day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

annemarievdh said:


> I feel like a little girl on Christmas morning who just got het first pink bike.
> 
> Got this the weekend, cleaning it now. I'm in heaven!!!!
> 
> I'm such a sucker for old machines, and this one is a hand crank.
> 
> And obviously Thor is assisting me
> 
> View attachment 24678
> 
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


Both are beauties! Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Wow, @annemarievdh - they do go well together
Thor and Singer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

coffee time

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## annemarievdh

Out with the kids and getting a quick milkshake between the shopping




Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DoubleD

Random picture, I call it....."Behind enemy lines!"

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

I love "behind enemy lines" @DoubleD 
Superb pic

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ZeeZi169

Loving this baby

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LandyMan

Nom nom nom

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Kaizer

Need more hands...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Ferdi

Kraken and IPV2----Nice!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

@Kaizer, your Reos are stunning!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

REO pink in hand, sporting a nuppin v1 with a v2 black AFC

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## bjorncoetsee

I call her Sandy now

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

The Goliath on the sig looks really intimidating!! Beast of a tank on a beast mod!! And then there is petite Isabella!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ice Cream Juice in the Derringer on the Sirius II in 18350 mode... so cute! And Tropical Ice in Old Avril... Camila and new Avril are in the man bag all wicked up up and with fresh batteries waiting to go out for lunch!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## LandyMan



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

Knife in one hand, fork in the other....guess what I'm doing

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jtgrey

Rocking oom @Rob Fisher favourite VM juice !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168

I got a new phone... And I am bored okay...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZeeZi169

That panzer looks sick! I love that mod

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

ZeeZi169 said:


> That panzer looks sick! I love that mod


Thanks @ZeeZi169

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phrozin

Got my delta2 with rba base, just love it and it rests peacefully on my trusty Svd2.0

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Q-Ball

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CRcranky

Eleaf Istick30w with a kangertech Genitank 1.8 ohm with vapeking lime milkshake on 4.0V can you say yum yum


----------



## Q-Ball

My resprayed SMPL and Troll with some of @Silver Lime menthol mix.





Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ferdi

Have to walk around at work with this. Already tried sucking on it about five times.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## free3dom

Ferdi said:


> View attachment 25130
> Have to walk around at work with this. Already tried sucking on it about five times.





That is so cruel 

I would sterilize that drip tip antenna...you don't know where it has been

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ferdi

free3dom said:


> That is so cruel
> 
> I would sterilize that drip tip antenna...you don't know where it has been


Lol. And worse is everytime someone sees me doing it. 

Sent from my LG-D802

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rafique

with some VK menthol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Ferdi said:


> Lol. And worse is everytime someone sees me doing it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802



Bwhahahah, I can only imagine trying to explain that 

"Well you see...it looks just like some other thing I've gotten used to sucking on."


----------



## capetocuba

3 hour old Vapor Shark with Subtank mini with temp OCC blue coil running at 215 deg C @ 40W, long cool lung hits of Duchess. Life doesn't get better

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Frank Zef

OrchFun on an Anarchist mod.
(Orchid body with a Kayfun top and drip tip)








Sent from my toaster, yeah a toaster.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Q-Ball said:


> My resprayed SMPL and Troll with some of @Silver Lime menthol mix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk



Super @Q-Ball 
How does it taste for you?
What power?


----------



## Q-Ball

Silver said:


> Super @Q-Ball
> How does it taste for you?
> What power?


Loving it, almost tastes like lime Sugus sweets with Menthol.
I run it on my Mech at 0.3ohms

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

Today's combo lemo2 with vk5 and. Subtank mini


----------



## CRcranky

Rafique said:


> Today's combo lemo2 with vk5 and. Subtank mini


How is the vk5? I am currently vaping on some vk4 and it is by far my favorite juice.


----------



## Rafique

Very nice, I think abit sweeter than the 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rafique said:


> Today's combo lemo2 with vk5 and. Subtank mini


And which of those two tanks do you prefer, taking all factors into consideration?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CRcranky

Eleaf Istick 30w with KangerTech GeniTank with the 510 adaptor and decorative ring (just for fun). Vaping on some VK4 juice, Yum Yum!!!, at 10.6 watts on the 1.8 Ohm dual coil.


----------



## Rafique

Personally, I have always loved the first Lemo and when the subtank mini came to light I loved that to. 

In my opinion the lemo 2 is better than the subtank interms of looks, airflow and flavour, only con is no standard coils but honestly who needs those once you start building

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Success!!

I've finally managed to get through a whole tank of juice on this Orchid V4 without losing it all through the a-holes

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

My Sigelei 150w with the new Doge V2 

So much clouds for such a little atty

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan

Loving this combo

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DemonicBunnee

Benjamin Cripps said:


> The Goliath on the sig looks really intimidating!! Beast of a tank on a beast mod!! And then there is petite Isabella!
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Aw cute!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

DemonicBunnee said:


> Aw cute!


Yeah you win bru!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ZeeZi169

Thats a mean setup!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DemonicBunnee

Benjamin Cripps said:


> Yeah you win bru!



I figured someone needs to tease the Sigelei owners a bit  How are you finding the Goliath?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

DemonicBunnee said:


> I figured someone needs to tease the Sigelei owners a bit  How are you finding the Goliath?


not kewl 

Hehe - nice setup you got there @DemonicBunnee

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

DemonicBunnee said:


> I figured someone needs to tease the Sigelei owners a bit  How are you finding the Goliath?


But how many times have you gone over 150w?  The goliath is great hey!!! much easier than a goblin, but wow its thirsty!! What you think?


----------



## DemonicBunnee

Benjamin Cripps said:


> But how many times have you gone over 150w?  The goliath is great hey!!! much easier than a goblin, but wow its thirsty!! What you think?



Been to 170w once, can't remember how scary it was, so gonna try it again after work, when I can pass out in the safety of my own lounge...

I'm loving it so far. You are right on it being much easier to work with than the Goblin, coiling wicking, filling, all improved. It's very thirsty, which really makes you notice how low the juice capacity actually is, which is the only down side I've found so far.


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan

Jane

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Redeemer

Vaping on Mother's Milk 12mg in the Kanger SubTank on an iStick 50W...
PURE heavenly BLISS!!
Most amazing taste to hit my taste buds in quite some time....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jakey

Better than any vape ￼

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Redeemer said:


> Vaping on Mother's Milk 12mg in the Kanger SubTank on an iStick 50W...
> PURE heavenly BLISS!!
> Most amazing taste to hit my taste buds in quite some time....



Where did you get your mothers milk?

I'm so jealous!


----------



## Redeemer

Got it @ VapeKing Fairlands, Luke personally recomended it, and man oh man its AWESOMENESS!


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Redeemer said:


> Got it @ VapeKing Fairlands, Luke personally recomended it, and man oh man its AWESOMENESS!



Been trying to get a bottle in my hands for some time. ^^.


----------



## Ferdi

little vaporwood makes big clouds..

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Redeemer

This morning it's Suicide Bunny's THE O.B. in my Lemo on an iStick 30w

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rafique

Redeemer said:


> This morning it's Suicide Bunny's THE O.B. in my Lemo on an iStick 30w



Is that the melo how's the vape


----------



## Redeemer

Yup, MELO tank, and vape is so far Awesome. Nice flavour, with plenty of clouds.


----------



## Marzuq

my companions for the day...




ive got a minion pic on the way to be added onto the ipv

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Yiannaki

Breakfast : D

Sig 100 with a Frankenstein Silverplay thanks to @Paulie

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan

Lemo 2 filled with Pina Colada at 30W, chicken wings and jalapeño poppers on the braai. And don't forget the red wine. Life is ggoooddd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

Subtank and bt50 love the power on this device

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZeeZi169

Nice looking setup you have there @LandyMan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gert_Koen

Modified KUI With self modified BF Odin and delicious 5 Pawns Gambit

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Ghostza

Subtank mini on MVP 3 

0.6 at 20W 

mothers milk 6mg






Sent from my Note 4 while vaping on my Subtank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gert_Koen

jtgrey said:


> Rocking oom @Rob Fisher favourite VM juice !
> View attachment 25033


Enjoying the stealthy egrip?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redeemer

For today its the Kanger filled with AWESOMESAUCE, and going down rather smooooth

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Sig 150 with subtank mini and VM choc mint. Total overkill but loving it.






Just waiting on my cloupor mini for the subtank

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gman211991

Eleaf lemo 2 mounted on ipv mini 2 sometimes revisions are better than originals

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

Lemo 2 and smok bt 50

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CloudSurfer

Cloupour ZNA50 coupled with the Lemo 2 and some Silly Vanilly from VapeKing


----------



## Morne



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Morne said:


> View attachment 25654


Great combo - the button cover and AFC looks like a pair almost. How do you like the Rogue?


----------



## Morne

Andre said:


> Great combo - the button cover and AFC looks like a pair almost. How do you like the Rogue?


Only been vaping it for about 10min, but the flavour and clouds are really good. I will be comparing it to the RM2 and the Odin in the next few days, but so far....very happy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey

Morne said:


> View attachment 25654


@Morne she looks awesome!


----------



## Morne

jtgrey said:


> @Morne she looks awesome!


Thanks!!! Yeah looking HOT!!


----------



## Q-Ball

I know the Reonauts will shoot this down but with a tight budget I needed to see what this bottom feed modding is all about. Got my KUI from @kimbo today. Coiled, wicked and filled it and loving it. Squonk squonk.






Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

Q-Ball said:


> I know the Reonauts will shoot this down but with a tight budget I needed to see what this bottom feed modding is all about. Got my KUI from @kimbo today. Coiled, wicked and filled it and loving it. Squonk squonk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk



No reason to shoot you down, at least you can now experience a bottom fed that will entice you to want a Reo sooner or later .

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## Andre

Q-Ball said:


> I know the Reonauts will shoot this down but with a tight budget I needed to see what this bottom feed modding is all about. Got my KUI from @kimbo today. Coiled, wicked and filled it and loving it. Squonk squonk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Not at all. We love all bottom feeders.




Congrats and enjoy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Q-Ball said:


> I know the Reonauts will shoot this down but with a tight budget I needed to see what this bottom feed modding is all about. Got my KUI from @kimbo today. Coiled, wicked and filled it and loving it. Squonk squonk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk



Wont shoot it down at all @Q-Ball
If it allows you to evaluate bottom feeding then that is super!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Q-Ball

Maybe "shoot down" was a bit harsh but you know what I mean   

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Just recoiled REO Black tonight.

0.58 ohm 30g para-coil. 1.5 mm, 5 double wraps




This is my Tobacco reo, more affectionately known as 'thumper'

With all the lung hitting I've been doing lately, this RM2 mouth to lunger is still just so satisfying. Its been a year with this device and i love it just like the first week, maybe even more now...

Beautiful concentrated tobacco flavour and glorious throat hit. It's just so very good. The thin wire and the 1.5mm wire make it crisp and a bit drier. I love that type of vape. And its quite instant.

In the bottle is Craft Vapour Artisan RY4, which I am still busy reviewing

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gert_Koen

Q-Ball said:


> I know the Reonauts will shoot this down but with a tight budget I needed to see what this bottom feed modding is all about. Got my KUI from @kimbo today. Coiled, wicked and filled it and loving it. Squonk squonk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Dude I have a KUI and I don't look back..You will be hooked on Bottom feeding!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Lol, @Gert_Koen given the orientation of your and @Q-Ball 's pics, i would say you are into side feeding not bottom feeding

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Just recoiled REO Black tonight.
> 
> 0.58 ohm 30g para-coil. 1.5 mm, 5 double wraps
> 
> View attachment 25740
> 
> 
> This is my Tobacco reo, more affectionately known as 'thumper'
> 
> With all the lung hitting I've been doing lately, this RM2 mouth to lunger is still just so satisfying. Its been a year with this device and i love it just like the first week, maybe even more now...
> 
> Beautiful concentrated tobacco flavour and glorious throat hit. It's just so very good. The thin wire and the 1.5mm wire make it crisp and a bit drier. I love that type of vape. And its quite instant.
> 
> In the bottle is Craft Vapour Artisan RY4, which I am still busy reviewing



I love your what's in your hands posts Hi Ho @Silver! Hands always clean and well manicured as are your REO's!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gert_Koen

Silver said:


> Lol, @Gert_Koen given the orientation of your and @Q-Ball 's pics, i would say you are into side feeding not bottom feeding


Its this K@K app lol!! 
Start a new trend. ..Side feeding..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Q-Ball

Silver said:


> Lol, @Gert_Koen given the orientation of your and @Q-Ball 's pics, i would say you are into side feeding not bottom feeding


  that's how we KUIers roll

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I love your what's in your hands posts Hi Ho @Silver! Hands always clean and well manicured as are your REO's!



Thanks Rob, if I did more McGuyering my hands would look less manicured
They are still recovering from the work I did the other night with the other reo's fire button  lol

My Reos are clean because I wipe them fairly regularly and they dont get tossed around. They have a special bag for when they go out and about... They only come out when the coast is clear

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

My Sig's adopted baby sister paired with a subtank mini. After a day of heavy use i am still here and she has not failed once   

















Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BumbleBee

Giving the long awaited Goblin a nice shiny pair of coils

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ZeeZi169



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

ZeeZi169 said:


> View attachment 25779


The black o-rings on the Mini compliments the black IPV very nicely. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

ZeeZi169 said:


> View attachment 25779


Nice Combo!


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## ZeeZi169

BumbleBee said:


> Nice Combo!


Thanks bud. I'm really enjoying it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Bugger.... this thing won't be in my hands for long, I was warned that the Goblin is a juice ***** but this is ridiculous! Dual 28g build at 0.7 ohm, fill tank with juice = vaping nirvana, unfortunately the tank runs dry 20 minutes later!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Still my Jessica

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

PeterHarris said:


> Still my Jessica


Hello @PeterHarris  Nice to see you here again


----------



## John

Black SMPL // TOBH Atty v2 // NOVS Maiden 6mg

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris

BumbleBee said:


> Hello @PeterHarris  Nice to see you here again


thank you 

having a REO i have found my nirvana, so not really looking for the next best thing anymore

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Riddle

Humbolt said:


> View attachment 25800


That looks sick man. Goes perfectly with the red subtank.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Humbolt

Thanks @Riddle . To be honest, that was not really the plan, it just seemed to work out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZeeZi169

Humbolt said:


> View attachment 25800


That looks epic! Where did you buy that wrap?


----------



## Humbolt

Thanks @ZeeZi169 , bought it from jwraps. Took 2 weeks to get to me.


----------



## ZeeZi169

Humbolt said:


> Thanks @ZeeZi169 , bought it from jwraps. Took 2 weeks to get to me.


Thats a winner right there!


----------



## Ghostza

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BioHAZarD

Humbolt said:


> View attachment 25800


Soooooo Awesome    

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## cнσcσℓαтε ℓσg

Nautilus Mini atop an ESAM-T 1600mAh battery. For R300 this battery beats the vision spinner v2 by a mile. The Mini heats your juice of choice, consistently, smoothly and impeccably. Thank you Vape King (namely Stroodlepuff) for the fastest delivery I have ever received. ★★★★★

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gert_Koen

John said:


> Black SMPL // TOBH Atty v2 // NOVS Maiden 6mg


Ooooh I love Maiden!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

cнσcσℓαтε ℓσg said:


> View attachment 25811
> 
> Nautilus Mini atop an ESAM-T 1600mAh battery. For R300 this battery beats the vision spinner v2 by a mile. The Mini heats your juice of choice, consistently, smoothly and impeccably. Thank you Vape King (namely Stroodlepuff) for the fastest delivery I have ever received. ★★★★★


Most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/
Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Apovic



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## John

Gert_Koen said:


> Ooooh I love Maiden!!!



Its just simply AWESOME!


----------



## CloudSurfer

This be in my hand 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZeeZi169

Is there something wrong with the screen of your ZNA @CloudSurfer


----------



## CloudSurfer

Screens perfect just the light and reflection from where I was sitting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barak

Picked up a new toy today




It looks a bit ridiculous on the istick but who cares


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Puff&Pass

Nimbus Drpper with 30w Hana

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan

Waiting at school

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

PeterHarris said:


> thank you
> 
> having a REO i have found my nirvana, so not really looking for the next best thing anymore



You know Pete
Once upon a time... You ditched the Reo.... For another device....
Remember that saga?

Good to see a Reo in your hand!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Vapeowave

Kbox,subtank mini @ +-5ohms 20watts and some mothers milk, going down goooooood  great entry level device


----------



## Ghostza

my wifes new toy, must say im really impressed with the quality!!

thanks Patrick & Debbie from Vape King Pretoria

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## reijnier

my mvp is being replaced in a bind

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rafique

The atty has nice airflow, I think I might be going reo soon

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Jakey

Ok, not quite right now, because im in bed, but pretty much all thats been in my hands for the past two days. With an ambrosia and dutchess mix. Heavenly!!!! Crop masters...... Please fix the pic

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## JW Flynn

Brunch

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee

Rocking some Nicoticket Gravity in the Goblin, this iStick 50W has now officially replaced my 50W Hana clone.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ghostza

My new toy with Colossus 6mg, loving it

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki

BumbleBee said:


> Rocking some Nicoticket Gravity in the Goblin, this iStick 50W has now officially replaced my 50W Hana clone.
> 
> View attachment 25998



Funky coloured socks!  lol

And a great new setup

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> Rocking some Nicoticket Gravity in the Goblin, this iStick 50W has now officially replaced my 50W Hana clone.
> 
> View attachment 25998



Great long drip tip @BumbleBee 
I assume it helps nicely with keeping the heat away?


----------



## 6ghost9

I am NOT addicted I swear.....But when your everyday life manages to scratch your Beloved IPV's paintjob, you make a batman sign to cover the deeeeep scratches. At least now I can look at some marks I enjoy

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Andre

6ghost9 said:


> I am NOT addicted I swear.....But when your everyday life manages to scratch your Beloved IPV's paintjob, you make a batman sign to cover the deeeeep scratches. At least now I can look at some marks I enjoy
> 
> View attachment 26018


You have a problem, but a good one to have.


----------



## CloudSurfer

Your mod is the batman 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

My trusted Sigelei / Billow combo with my unicorn bottle Nora's Dream

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CloudSurfer

Trusty zna 50, lemo 2 rocking some Vapeking mango/ strawberrylicious with some added pure vg 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barak

Dont worry. Im only holding it for my wife 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Yiannaki said:


> Funky coloured socks!  lol
> 
> And a great new setup


Funky socks rule! 

iSticks are awesome, loved the 20w and totally loving this 50w. Still can't believe the power it puts out and still last 3 days on a charge. The Goblin works well on it, just too thirsty with the throttle wide open, 35w works well for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Great long drip tip @BumbleBee
> I assume it helps nicely with keeping the heat away?


Even at high power on a nice warm vape my lips stay nice and cozy and cool 

It's my favourite, looks cool and suits everything


----------



## wikked

Rocking the Cana and Subtank in RBA mode with a delicious Looper Clone


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

capetocuba said:


> My trusted Sigelei / Billow combo with my unicorn bottle Nora's Dream


Such a long bottle. Why? Does it change the flavor in any way? Do you feel good walking around with something long in your pants pocket? DOES IT MAKE YOU FEEL GOOD HAVING IT HUH 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Such a long bottle. Why? Does it change the flavor in any way? Do you feel good walking around with something long in your pants pocket? DOES IT MAKE YOU FEEL GOOD HAVING IT HUH
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Short answer ..... YES!


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

capetocuba said:


> Short answer ..... YES!


Corrupting Nora's dream with your filthy bottles. WHERE IS YOUR HUMANITY 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

6ghost9 said:


> I am NOT addicted I swear.....But when your everyday life manages to scratch your Beloved IPV's paintjob, you make a batman sign to cover the deeeeep scratches. At least now I can look at some marks I enjoy
> 
> View attachment 26018



Batman and Goblin from @6ghost9

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

3 of my favorite things. Lol

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Ghostza

enjoying some awesomesauce while sitting at work







Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rafique

Two very good tanks and some ice cold to keep me lubricated

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba

My authentic vapor shark with a clone derringer  vaping at 0.19 ohms 40w at 300°C Tarks Caesar. Yumminess

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## VandaL

capetocuba said:


> My authentic vapor shark with a clone derringer  vaping at 0.19 ohms 40w at 300°C Tarks Caesar. Yumminess


Oh nice, didn't know the fasttech vaporsharks were authentic. Nice man

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

capetocuba said:


> My authentic vapor shark with a clone derringer  vaping at 0.19 ohms 40w at 300°C Tarks Caesar. Yumminess


i wonder if any one has an authentic derringer in SA


----------



## capetocuba

RIEFY said:


> i wonder if any one has an authentic derringer in SA


Mine is an authentic Wotofo clone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

capetocuba said:


> Mine is an authentic Wotofo clone


makes sense now lol


----------



## Alex

Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Will it work?: "We call on @Alex to down us a drink, down us a drink ........ "

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

You're a real sport @Alex - I love you (PS. _in the manly way_ )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ferdi

Kui and odin. Good combo.   

Sent from my LG-D802

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Ferdi said:


> Kui and odin. Good combo.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802


Lovely combo. The Odin is a superb bottom fed atty! and it packs quite a punch

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ferdi

Definitely does. On the edge of a silver with 3mg. Lol. 

Sent from my LG-D802

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Running both of these this evening.

Cherry Bomber + Derringer + A SA made driptip, got no idea who made it though 



iStick 50W + Freakshow Mini + Derringer Drip tip




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

Early morning clouds

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2


----------



## LandyMan



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver

Beach pals

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

Hope you rubbed some sun tan lotion on the battery terminals @Silver - just laying a wind-egg here due to

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## LandyMan

Shaking things up for shits and giggles

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Barak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## zadiac

My Goblin tank on the Sigelei 100W @ .4ohms, 35w. Lowest wattage I've vaped on since my kayfun (about a year)...lol. Very enjoyable.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris

This... 







O wow really impressed with the photo app

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## PeterHarris

My oupa se vape 1854.....

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BumbleBee

PeterHarris said:


> My oupa se vape 1854.....


Ah the little wooden froggie returns

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## capetocuba

My trusted Sigelei 150 with Billow, dual 24g 7 wrap 3mm ID at 0.3Ohms running at 49W with this marvel joose the Widow Maker by Propaganda

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Justin223

Puffing away on the ego, with some mint chocolate by Lekka Vapour and a hint of Liqua Cherry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

This is what happens when you put sexy on sexy......

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq

Excuse the rotation... 

Goblin with extended tank on the 50w iStick 
Silverplay with the Kayfun bell cap on the smpl

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 26412
> 
> Excuse the rotation...
> 
> Goblin with extended tank on the 50w iStick
> Silverplay with the Kayfun bell cap on the smpl


Ah you found a bell cap, looks awesome

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ferdi

Hammer and Lemo1

Sent from my LG-D802

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudSurfer

Aspire cf sub ohm battery and doge v1 Apollo with doge v2 and cloupour zna 50 with Lemo 2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterHarris

That hammer looks suspiciously familiar


----------



## Ferdi

Lol. And this???

Sent from my LG-D802


----------



## PeterHarris

Sure does lol how is that heat on the drip tip


----------



## Ferdi

Hot. Lol. Will make some insert. 
This doge surely is wicked! 

Sent from my LG-D802


----------



## PeterHarris

Glad u are enjoying them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris

Testing the clear coat after 2 weeks cure...still soft....fml

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Satans_Stick

Ok so it's not exactly in my hand or anything...

Just got the Eleaf iStick 50w today. Paired it with my Kangertech subtank mini, and put my subtank nano on the iStick 30w.

Really loving the vape on the 50w. it's been attached to my hand from the moment I took it out of the box 

Also picked up some World Wonders Stonehenge juice. Seriously in love with my vape right now. Not even ashamed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Satans_Stick said:


> Ok so it's not exactly in my hand or anything...
> 
> Just got the Eleaf iStick 50w today. Paired it with my Kangertech subtank mini, and put my subtank nano on the iStick 30w.
> 
> Really loving the vape on the 50w. it's been attached to my hand from the moment I took it out of the box
> 
> Also picked up some World Wonders Stonehenge juice. Seriously in love with my vape right now. Not even ashamed.



What a cute "couple" 

iSick + SubTank is a great combination - no matter the variation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Same setup, but different joose ... on a journey of joose discovery

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

capetocuba said:


> View attachment 26514
> Same setup, but different joose ... on a journey of joose discovery


Ok


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom

Starbucks Dark Mocha Panna Cotta & Cloupor Mini / FeV VS filled with Milkman juice. 

I am satisfied

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Tom said:


> View attachment 26544
> 
> 
> Starbucks Dark Mocha Panna Cotta & Cloupor Mini / FeV VS filled with Milkman juice.
> 
> I am satisfied


After your reviews of the FEV I have ordered the V3 from fasttech. Germans are seldom wrong  Can't wait to try this tank


----------



## Tom

capetocuba said:


> After your reviews of the FEV I have ordered the V3 from fasttech. Germans are seldom wrong  Can't wait to try this tank


Excellent decision. Organize 2 strips of mesh wire (7 x 50mm) upfront. Its the best way to do it, one can use the cotton as well... but for high watts and full VG juice the mesh will work best.

Let me know when u get it and I will advise u in detail!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Tom said:


> Excellent decision. Organize 2 strips of mesh wire (7 x 50mm) upfront. Its the best way to do it, one can use the cotton as well... but for high watts and full VG juice the mesh will work best.
> 
> Let me know when u get it and I will advise u in detail!


Many thanks for the offer  Will keep you in the loop!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Tom said:


> Excellent decision. Organize 2 strips of mesh wire (7 x 50mm) upfront. Its the best way to do it, one can use the cotton as well... but for high watts and full VG juice the mesh will work best.
> 
> Let me know when u get it and I will advise u in detail!


@Tom please point me to a website preferably in USA where I can get said mesh wire. Are you talking about ss mesh you buy in sheets?


----------



## Tom

capetocuba said:


> @Tom please point me to a website preferably in USA where I can get said mesh wire. Are you talking about ss mesh you buy in sheets?


Jop. Get it from zivipf.de , @Andre gets his wire from there too, so they send to SA. I believe its fast as well. Will post link now now


----------



## Tom

http://www.zivipf.com/epages/638622...roducts/ESS200x100/SubProducts/ESS200x100-400


----------



## Tom

I have 400 mesh. I believe its not that important tho whether its 300 or 400...

Size does not matter really. Its a once off, unless you lose it  no need to change otherwise


----------



## capetocuba

Tom said:


> I have 400 mesh. I believe its not that important tho whether its 300 or 400...


Thanks Tom! So if I ordered from here (cos I get it quicker)  will this work?


----------



## Tom

capetocuba said:


> Thanks Tom! So if I ordered from here (cos I get it quicker)  will this work?



Cant open that link....


----------



## capetocuba

Tom said:


> Cant open that link....


This one?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stainless-S...ade-400-400x400-12-x12-A4-Sheet-/251662710185


----------



## Tom

Bro... i promise you will not regret the initial mission


----------



## Tom

capetocuba said:


> This one?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stainless-S...ade-400-400x400-12-x12-A4-Sheet-/251662710185


That's it!


----------



## capetocuba

Tom said:


> Bro... i promise you will not regret the initial mission


Ordered and paid on the German site, PayPal made to Thomas Schmoll


----------



## Tom

capetocuba said:


> Ordered and paid on the German site, PayPal made to Thomas Schmoll


bam!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom

The rest will be a breeze....once you did the initial setup you will have a really nice piece of gear. Easy to handle. I have the mini FeV, the VS, as a clone. The only noteable difference is that the components are not as tight fitting as the original. But also not that loose that it falls apart.... 
the vape is exactly the same as with my authentic big FeV's. 

I actually cant wait to hear from you about the vape....


----------



## Silver

Beach vapes




Lol, maybe it's a bit of an overkill. But at least I am enjoying it. Ha ha

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Sx Mini M class, Lemo 2 with a nickle build, filled with some stash e liquid!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Rafique

Nice drip tip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

SX Mini M Class with Atlantis 2 with Cloud version Tropical Ice... and Avril with Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## MurderDoll

SX Mini M class with SilverFranken. Running a dual coil nickel build. 
Vaping on Lushington. 
Absolute bliss!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## free3dom

Sheesh...seems the SX Mini is like an iStick - everybody's got one 

@Yiannaki that pink looks brilliant - and it's not iStick red

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Morne



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## free3dom

Morne said:


> View attachment 26734



I was expecting another SX...but then BAM! you threw a curveball 

That shark looks great

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Morne

free3dom said:


> I was expecting another SX...but then BAM! you threw a curveball
> 
> That shark looks great


Thanks man!! It vapes awesome!! Really happy with this little bomb!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Sx Mini M class, Lemo 2 with a nickle build, filled with some stash e liquid!


Now that is a manly pink! Awesome device, enjoy. The Lemo 2 is the first tank after the Aqua V1, which I think is worth it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Designerama

Eleaf iStick 30w is great!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD

I'll just leave this here

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Love your signature @DoubleD !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD

Silver said:


> Love your signature @DoubleD !


Thanks bro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Yiannaki

free3dom said:


> Sheesh...seems the SX Mini is like an iStick - everybody's got one
> 
> @Yiannaki that pink looks brilliant - and it's not iStick red



It's a more subtle pink.  unlike the in your face reo pink. Watch this space. Teal skin coming soon!



Andre said:


> Now that is a manly pink! Awesome device, enjoy. The Lemo 2 is the first tank after the Aqua V1, which I think is worth it.



Lol @Andre I guess if there ever was such as thing as manly pink, this would be it 

Agreed on the Lemo 2. A superb tank. Took a tank or two to get the setup right but it's smooth sailing now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ferdi

Magneto and doge. 
Awesome!!!! ♨





Sent from my LG-D802

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba

The journey continues ... Captain Rogers Private Reserve Swashbuckler, awesome fruit vape .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rafique

Istick 50 with drip rda and.some vk hawaian pine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Designerama

Vaping this little gem with some Shipwrecked 6mg.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rafique

Had some lemo issues this morning happy to announce she has been revived

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

sorry for the side view dont know how that happened


----------



## Morne



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## PeterHarris

you got some leke wood there in your hand

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Apovic



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Necris

Have done some modding today.
Modded my plumeveil to bottom feed.found a temporary 510 ocd solution in the form of an o ring.
Sanded KUI door quickly,had some scratches that were bugging me.
Thinking acid etch or alcohol ink...anyway.

0.5ohm dual 28g,dark forest 6mg yummy as hell.
Nifty little castle bottle too

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ghostza

smok M80 with Derringer dual 24ga at 0.4 running at 40watts






Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Q-Ball

@Necris I want to change my plume veil to BF as well but don't know where to start.
Can you please explain how you did it?


----------



## PutRid



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Frank Zef

Sent from my toaster using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Barak

Rocking a atlantis v2 now. Fell in love hard with this tank. 

Currently enjoying it worh some anml looper and beard vape co #32





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## VapeDude



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Barak

VapeDude said:


>


#51 is awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeDude

Barak said:


> #51 is awesome.


So creamy


----------



## Avi_RB7



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## dewald.kotze



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Ferdi

Kui

Sent from my LG-D802

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rafique

Arctic tank brilliant tank

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GadgetFreak

Eleaf 50watts with rubber cover. Yes 24mg




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Keyaam

GadgetFreak said:


> Eleaf 50watts with rubber cover. Yes 24mg
> View attachment 26969
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get the cover?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GadgetFreak

At @eciggies.co.za 50 bucks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GadgetFreak

Keyaam said:


> Where did you get the cover?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Keyaam well worth it. Nice rubber not too thin, also the fire button is harder to fire so no more pocket accidents.
She feels like a Pirelli tire in my hand

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keyaam

GadgetFreak said:


> @Keyaam well worth it. Nice rubber not too thin, also the fire button is harder to fire so no more pocket accidents.
> She feels like a Pirelli tire in my hand


Thanks i see its half price now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GadgetFreak

Keyaam said:


> Thanks i see its half price now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My absolute bad. Had a blonde moment there. Yes it is 50.00. Will amend my earlier post.


----------



## VapingSquid

Woop! When loadshedding starts:

Mutation X v2, Sig150 and BeardVapeCo #32 - cinnamon pancakes for days!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Camila with the Red Dog Door and Indian Giver juice installed!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## LandyMan

I still love this combo

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## stevie g

a very well used ipv mini and the billow wearing a steel tank as glass dies around me.

do you guys think my mod might have a peeling problem?.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Morne



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Lushen

ANML Carnage and a new Freakshow RDA

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LandyMan

Eskom can suck it!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Ferdi

Still in my hand. 
Performing awesomely flawlessly constantly.  





Sent from my LG-D802

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Dusted off the old Kayfun for some "old school" goodness. @Oupa's VM4 FTW!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ferdi

And the other one. 

Sent from my LG-D802

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WillieRoux

Ferdi said:


> And the other one.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802



Puff puff on my e-Grip

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nooby

Bellcap form Vape Cartel. Thanks @KieranD. It looks good, definitely feels way lighter. However, having a slight issue with juice consumption. I see air bubbles popping out of the 1 channel randomly even when not vaping  Funny thing is though, no gurgling. But the bubbles is worrying me now.

Edit: Using the RBA base

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

Ego one in disguise 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ghostza

Nooby said:


> Bellcap form Vape Cartel. Thanks @KieranD. It looks good, definitely feels way lighter. However, having a slight issue with juice consumption. I see air bubbles popping out of the 1 channel randomly even when not vaping  Funny thing is though, no gurgling. But the bubbles is worrying me now.
> 
> Edit: Using the RBA base
> 
> View attachment 27126


looks good, think i will get me one month end  

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## Q-Ball

Nooby said:


> Bellcap form Vape Cartel. Thanks @KieranD. It looks good, definitely feels way lighter. However, having a slight issue with juice consumption. I see air bubbles popping out of the 1 channel randomly even when not vaping  Funny thing is though, no gurgling. But the bubbles is worrying me now.
> 
> Edit: Using the RBA base
> 
> View attachment 27126



Is the bell cap plastic or glass?


----------



## Nooby

Q-Ball said:


> Is the bell cap plastic or glass?



Plastic


----------



## Rafique

Keyaam said:


> Ego one in disguise
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hows the vape on the Aero ?


----------



## Keyaam

Same as the ego one. Its nice. I bought it for my dad as an upgrade from his regular twisp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capetocuba

Same ol trusted sig and billow, but the tasting journey continues ...  Mitsu - Koi described as "Sweet mixed berry smoothie with whipped cream on top" a new taste for me, these guys are good

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Denvon

Mech mod with straight lines sexy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

IS50W and Goblin keeping me company on our anniversary dinner 




Happy Anniversary @Bumblebabe

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Q-Ball

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bumblebabe

BumbleBee said:


> IS50W and Goblin keeping me company on our anniversary dinner
> 
> View attachment 27145
> 
> 
> Happy Anniversary @Bumblebabe


happy Anniversary my babe

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Happy anniversary @Bumblebabe and @BumbleBee 
So great to see a vaping couple active on the forum for so long!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Dat Drip Tip!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## WillieRoux

Denvon said:


>



I like peeps expresions when th


baksteen8168 said:


> Dat Drip Tip!


Kafun V4 clone or the real deal?


----------



## baksteen8168

WillieRoux said:


> I like peeps expresions when th
> 
> Kafun V4 clone or the real deal?


Clone, But have had no issues with her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WillieRoux

baksteen8168 said:


> Clone, But have had no issues with her.


Ja the real deal....R2000 - R2500?


----------



## baksteen8168

@WillieRoux - Got it from VapeMob when they ran their specials. Infinite Clone.

The Pallas one @kimbo stocks looks like a good one too.

(not punting, just giving my views. If this post does not conform to policy rules, feel free to remove it)


----------



## baksteen8168

WillieRoux said:


> Ja the real deal....R2000 - R2500?


Not sure, but I think your estimate is close. I can not for the life of me see myself paying that much for a tank. But hey, to each their own.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby

Finally got my protective silicone sleeve! Thanks @Tristan. iStick 50watt & Subtank mini with bellcap from @KieranD with some raspberry custard 




Edit: Changed my mind, prefer original tank...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Keyaam

Nooby said:


> Finally got my protective silicone sleeve! Thanks @Tristan. iStick 50watt & Subtank mini with bellcap from @KieranD with some raspberry custard
> 
> View attachment 27179


Nice @Nooby


----------



## Nooby

Keyaam said:


> Nice @Nooby



Thanks boet. Your sleeve is safe with me


----------



## WillieRoux

baksteen8168 said:


> Not sure, but I think your estimate is close. I can not for the life of me see myself paying that much for a tank. But hey, to each their own.


I see u on Nelson - 111....Take care


----------



## skola



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rafique

For those who havent tried this tank its a must have arctic with istick 50

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Rafique said:


> For those who havent tried this tank its a must have arctic with istick 50
> 
> View attachment 27195


I'm struggling to sell mine lol and at R350 it's a give away. But yeah, awesome tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafique

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> I'm struggling to sell mine lol and at R350 it's a give away. But yeah, awesome tank.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Im sure it wouldve sold if it was rebuildable. But keep it lol its a good tank


----------



## Bumblebabe

Silver said:


> Happy anniversary @Bumblebabe and @BumbleBee
> So great to see a vaping couple active on the forum for so long!


Thanks @Silver 

I'm not very active but I am watching

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AndreFerreira

How sexy is this.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ET

Last night's fun


----------



## baksteen8168

ET said:


> Last night's fun
> View attachment 27243


Love the Happy Cow "helmet"


----------



## johan

ET said:


> Last night's fun
> View attachment 27243



You fed it what?


----------



## baksteen8168

johan said:


> You fed it what?


Happy Cow apparently.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ

baksteen8168 said:


> Happy Cow apparently.


I don't think the cow was too happy when it realised what its purpose was to be

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

My trusted (and brilliant) Pollux clone RDA on my Sigelei 100W at .4 ohms vaping on home brewed vanilla custard. Soooo good!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

johan said:


> You fed it what?



Just last night the great dane puppy deciced to pick a fight with a cobra. No biggy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barak

Absolutely nothing. Had bronchitis since last Saturday. So no vaping for a week. It has not been fun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Rocking the Dos Equis Mod

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## VapeSnow

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Rocking the Dos Equis Mod
> View attachment 27251


Dude where did you buy that mod?


----------



## steve

These are my two favorite set ups at the moment. temp control on the flask. nice 0.6 24g build in the subbie

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168

VapeSnow said:


> Dude where did you buy that mod?


I know of a certain retailer that stocks them. Try asking in who has stock. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while getting lost in Vaping Nirvana. Life is good.


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@VapeSnow VapeClub has them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Happy days in the Vape Den 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ET

That dripper looks cool Yusuf


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

ET said:


> That dripper looks cool Yusuf


Mephisto bro. Always been used as a cloud chasing dripper. Now I'm running a 8wrap 24g 3mm coil and closed off the airflow half way, and she's chucking flavor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jtgrey

Rocking @Oupa VM4

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## capetocuba



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RIEFY



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba

RIEFY said:


>


Good to see you back in vapeland Rothman Rief


----------



## ET

Modded silverplay with kayfun bellcap on smpl?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## RIEFY

correcto


----------



## Marzuq

Amod smpl with silverplay sporting a bell cap and 2puffs stubby drip tip. 
Killer combo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 27267
> 
> 
> Amod smpl with silverplay sporting a bell cap and 2puffs stubby drip tip.
> Killer combo


Dayum that looks slick

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 27267
> 
> 
> Amod smpl with silverplay sporting a bell cap and 2puffs stubby drip tip.
> Killer combo



@Marzuq, that looks awesome

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

When last have you seen one of these bad boys? Wow, it seems like years ago that this was the bees knees of vaping. Give this little fellow it's due though, after i recoiled and juiced this guy up I was bordering on a Silver, for the first time in months..... at 11 Watts!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> When last have you seen one of these bad boys? Wow, it seems like years ago that this was the bees knees of vaping. Give this little fellow it's due though, after i recoiled and juiced this guy up I was bordering on a Silver, for the first time in months..... at 11 Watts!
> 
> View attachment 27270



Classic combo @BumbleBee 
I saw a SVD today. On my vape desk. Ha ha. Still got it and it occasionally comes out to play. Really rugged fella. As for the kayfun, too bad, my clone was a dog. It leaked and just didnt work for me. Still have it. But it put me off Kayfuns. Yet i am having much better luck with the Lemo1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Classic combo @BumbleBee
> I saw a SVD today. On my vape desk. Ha ha. Still got it and it occasionally comes out to play. Really rugged fella. As for the kayfun, too bad, my clone was a dog. It leaked and just didnt work for me. Still have it. But it put me off Kayfuns. Yet i am having much better luck with the Lemo1


Hehe, the svd really is a beast to behold, the '57 Chevy of the vaping world, big, beautiful, noisy and pretty slow 




I'm glad the Lemo is working better for you now, still not perfect though. Have you considered the new Taifun GT? Might be more up your street for those nice long draws of fruity menthols.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> Hehe, the svd really is a beast to behold, the '57 Chevy of the vaping world, big, beautiful, noisy and pretty slow
> 
> I'm glad the Lemo is working better for you now, still not perfect though. Have you considered the new Taifun GT? Might be more up your street for those nice long draws of fruity menthols.



Funny you mentioned that!
I ordered a new Taifun 2 GT yesterday. Should be getting it on Monday. Instructions from @Rob Fisher he he
Looking forward to it

Lol, the SVD is exactly the '57 Chevy of vaping. Ha ha. So true.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Funny you mentioned that!
> I ordered a new Taifun 2 GT yesterday. Should be getting it on Monday. Instructions from @Rob Fisher he he
> Looking forward to it
> 
> Lol, the SVD is exactly the '57 Chevy of vaping. Ha ha. So true.


I'm very tempted to get one too, but it's just so damn ugly. It looks like it was designed by the okes at Lego. Maybe I'll just put a brown paper bag over it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq

BumbleBee said:


> When last have you seen one of these bad boys? Wow, it seems like years ago that this was the bees knees of vaping. Give this little fellow it's due though, after i recoiled and juiced this guy up I was bordering on a Silver, for the first time in months..... at 11 Watts!
> 
> View attachment 27270


I've still got my svd too. My gf bought it for me. My first regulated device so I won't be parting with it


----------



## BumbleBee

Marzuq said:


> I've still got my svd too. My gf bought it for me. My first regulated device so I won't be parting with it


I had three at a stage, this one is my first real mod after the crappy ce4 things so I'm definitely holding onto it, it's going to end up in a nice little wall box display eventually, with this kayfun

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

BumbleBee said:


> I had three at a stage, this one is my first real mod after the crappy ce4 things so I'm definitely holding onto it, it's going to end up in a nice little wall box display eventually, with this kayfun


That's jst weird. I had the same plan for mine

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

This is what is in my hand and what will probably go in my wall box display. My first box mod. 

MVP2 coupled with the humble yet mighty Evod1




Only problem is it's still in my hand for now. So it's not going on any display for a while. Ha ha

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> This is what is in my hand and what will probably go in my wall box display. My first box mod.
> 
> MVP2 coupled with the humble yet mighty Evod1
> 
> View attachment 27278
> 
> 
> Only problem is it's still in my hand for now. So it's not going on any display for a while. Ha ha


Gotta love the classics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Vapor Shark/ Lemo 2 with 26g NI 200 running at .14 ohms with Clancy's Gravy Train and SIG/Billow running hotter with Chapter XII Salinger 




Picture upside down ...

And now I am waiting for @Rob Fisher to make it right cos I know his OCD will rectify quickly 

Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juntau

Breakfast for champions







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riddle

Juntau said:


> Breakfast for champions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Where did you get the fruit loops from? Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Juntau

Lol just got back from Dubai bro, wife insisted on bringing some back! Glad she did


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

Juntau said:


> Lol just got back from Dubai bro, wife insisted on bringing some back! Glad she did
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Damn cant find it anywhere locally.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## LandyMan

Riddle said:


> Damn cant find it anywhere locally.


Our Spar sells it. For R100 a box  

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riddle

LandyMan said:


> Our Spar sells it. For R100 a box
> 
> Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk



Must be there by the antiques. Haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

Filled up with some daddler! The flavor in this taifun really is amazing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dirge

LandyMan said:


> Our Spar sells it. For R100 a box
> 
> Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk



The Spar in @Ferndale Village, Randburg sometimes has too, imported from the UK I think. Also around R100 a box.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Benjamin Cripps said:


> Filled up with some daddler! The flavor in this taifun really is amazing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Impressions of the IPv4? How does the temp control work?  will appreciate feedback thanks bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reijnier

subtank mini on an mvp 3 vape elixir shipwreck deciding on ading istick 50 watt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZYLOSS

Hellboy RDA on a Sigelei 150w. On the Pic I set the Sig to 125W to see how high I could pump the power and do Cloud Chasing. 






Dual 26 guage 8 wrap, reads at 0.3 ohms. 

Am vaping at around 80w-100w.

Juice today is Complex Chaos Cinnamon Apple Pie. 6mg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

enjoying this setup at the moment

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Keyaam

RIEFY said:


> enjoying this setup at the moment


Nice Audi


----------



## Nooby

RIEFY said:


> enjoying this setup at the moment




You enjoy every setup you get!


----------



## Willyza

Just had time now to upload, my Coffee I had this morning
in fact it was a Cafe latte before I left for work

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza

This was last night after Supper Stash, Dark Star "Desert"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LandyMan

Nom nom nom

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh WOW the new Woodvil has all new internals and the vape is stunning! Chicken Dinner my Peeps!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh WOW the new Woodvil has all new internals and the vape is stunning! Chicken Dinner my Peeps!
> 
> View attachment 27385


See you Saturday night at 23:00!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> See you Saturday night at 23:00!



Roger that Guru!


----------



## Nooby

Brrr... After being on the bike this morning in this cold misty CT, thought this would be most fitting for this topic! Nice warm black coffee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ferdi

Lemo flask. 

Sent from my LG-D802

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Morning vape

IStick and Nautilus Mini 
With 'strawberry ice'




Still a damn fine relaxing vape. And very reliable.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Keyaam

Silver said:


> Morning vape
> 
> IStick and Nautilus Mini
> With 'strawberry ice'
> 
> View attachment 27488
> 
> 
> Still a damn fine relaxing vape. And very reliable.


Why do you need to use the beauty ring?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Keyaam said:


> Why do you need to use the beauty ring?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Good question @Keyaam 
This is the first generation 20W iStick that had the thread problem
So when I heard of this problem I decided to put on a 510 to Ego adapter and it stays on. Then I just unscrew the atty each time from the adaptor. Of course it needs the beauty ring just to make it look a bit more respectable and it feels better. But the beauty ring itself is just for aesthetics. 
Downside of using the adaptor is that it makes the device a bit taller.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Keyaam

Silver said:


> Good question @Keyaam
> This is the first generation 20W iStick that had the thread problem
> So when I heard of this problem I decided to put on a 510 to Ego adapter and it stays on. Then I just unscrew the atty each time from the adaptor. Of course it needs the beauty ring just to make it look a bit more respectable and it feels better. But the beauty ring itself is just for aesthetics.
> Downside of using the adaptor is that it makes the device a bit taller.


Thought so. I think the mvp's beauty ring will finish it off better. Have you tried it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Keyaam said:


> Thought so. I think the mvp's beauty ring will finish it off better. Have you tried it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hmm... Good idea
I need to find that. Will check my boxes tomorrow
Thanks for the idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

baksteen8168 said:


> Dat Drip Tip!


Is that Blackbird in there?


----------



## KB_314

baksteen8168 said:


> @WillieRoux - Got it from VapeMob when they ran their specials. Infinite Clone.
> 
> The Pallas one @kimbo stocks looks like a good one too.
> 
> (not punting, just giving my views. If this post does not conform to policy rules, feel free to remove it)


I have both of those clones. Both very good. But quite different to each other

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

IPV Mini 2 AkA goaty X silverplay with bell cap thirsty setup but the vape is soooo worth it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barak

Atlantis, beard #32 and witcher 3. What a night






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Barak said:


> Atlantis, beard #32 and witcher 3. What a night
> 
> View attachment 27560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#32 is the cinammon one correct?

How are you enjoying it and how does it compare to other cinnamon juices out there?


----------



## VapeDude

I can vouch for it. Havent tasted other cinnamon flavours but its amazing. Like cinnamon pancakes with powdered sugar


----------



## TylerD

Stealth pipe.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Both stunning @TylerD and @Genosmate !


----------



## WillieRoux

Silver said:


> This is what is in my hand and what will probably go in my wall box display. My first box mod.
> 
> MVP2 coupled with the humble yet mighty Evod1
> 
> View attachment 27278
> 
> 
> Only problem is it's still in my hand for now. So it's not going on any display for a while. Ha ha


My wife vaping for more than 1 year now and she still prefers those MT3 tanks....Not even the nautilus could budge her

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

WillieRoux said:


> My wife vaping for more than 1 year now and she still prefers those MT3 tanks....Not even the nautilus could budge her



I hear you @WillieRoux

Sometimes a person just gets used to the way something vapes and tastes and there's nothing wrong with that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Necris

Kui and plumeveil with some ambrosia.
Finally fixed that horrible looking button...now...the lock ring needs a makeover.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

WillieRoux said:


> My wife vaping for more than 1 year now and she still prefers those MT3 tanks....Not even the nautilus could budge her





Silver said:


> I hear you @WillieRoux
> 
> Sometimes a person just gets used to the way something vapes and tastes and there's nothing wrong with that.


Absolutely. On the forum we get exposed to the latest and the greatest - and the temptation that goes with it. I know many vapers that have been using the same setup for many months without any regrets. HRH has been vaping for about 10 months now happily vaping the same juice (despite me offering a variety) and going from mPT3 to mAN and not interested in anything else, not even one of my Reos.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan

This

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

My Lemo 2, with a 28G nickel build (0.15 ohm) on my temp sensing flask clone.

Running it at 23.5W with a temp limit of 380F




Got some VooDoo Juice - Mummie's Breakfast in it. Thanks @shaunnadan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Q-Ball

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## audiophile011

Istick 30 with my fatty subtank, running on 0.8 factory coil with a concoction of vape elixir tobaccos. Further to the discussion earlier in the thread- the only other device I could ever want is that new matt-black subox combo coming out. Even the clunky old subtank gives me more than I could ever ask, the mini is going to blow my mind

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY

IPVMINI2 X SILVERPLAY X NANO KIT X RUSSIAN 91 TOP CAP

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Willyza

All I can Say is WoW......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 27734



Big hands....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba

My new Flash E Vapor (a flavour champion) ... clone  with skulls and serpent ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Keyaam

Handcheck. Contributing to the cloudy weather in the mother city


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rafique

Finally got it

Youde Zephyrus

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## VapingSquid

It's sleeper time! Comes to 0.2ohm. Flavour and clouds a-chuckin!

Tasty Vapecartel General Custard. Yum!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Barak

Rafique said:


> View attachment 28045
> Finally got it
> 
> Youde Zephyrus


Is it as awesome as it sounds?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafique

Its good flavour is different compare to my arctic. I think the arctic beats it in vapour but the zephyrus is really good in flavour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barak

Loving the m80 so far. Whole day of vaping and only a little drop in battery life. ******* a 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silvarius

Vaping on the Ehpro with the atlantis 2 .5ohm using suicide bunny derailed...


----------



## Andre

Silvarius said:


> Vaping on the Ehpro with the atlantis 2 .5ohm using suicide bunny derailed...


Most welcome to the forum. Advanced gear and juice you have there. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/
Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Wolf

Aspire atlantis, sigelei 100w and some general custer'd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ferdi

Dogging kui

Sent from my LG-D802

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby

Thought I'd revive this thread a bit...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Barak

TylerD said:


> View attachment 28705


i dont need it, but i want it in my life.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Keyaam

Nooby said:


> Thought I'd revive this thread a bit...
> 
> View attachment 28704


give me that driptip


----------



## Sir Vape

My baby

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Nooby

Keyaam said:


> give me that driptip



What, this 1?


----------



## Barak

Nooby said:


> Thought I'd revive this thread a bit...
> 
> View attachment 28704


What is that? a vape for ants?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nooby

Barak said:


> What is that? a vape for ants?



lmao...might be, but it blows clouds like a dragon

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD

Lets just say I'm enjoying my Friday afternoon

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Nooby

Ready for the weekend! Doubt I need another device anytime soon...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## free3dom

Nooby said:


> Ready for the weekend! *Doubt I need another device anytime soon*...
> 
> View attachment 28781



Famous last words

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Totally blown away by the Silverplay

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

And the Fogger v4 is surprisingly good too!


----------



## Nooby

free3dom said:


> Famous last words


 
I can't afford it and I'm in my happy place...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## deepest

Eric said:


> Hand check for today
> View attachment 28788



Where did you get the Zero mod from ?


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


>



Cant believe i missed this @Andre 
She looks stunning! Wishing you all the best!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonicBunnee



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Barak

New tobh and 2 puffs drip tip. Flavour for days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Necris

Redid my anarchist tube on the zna 50.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## Baby Blue$

Baby Blue, 30w I stick, Kanger mini subtank with some awesome and Monica's eyes'

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BioHAZarD

Black ego one with pearing melon. Damn this little beast can chuck clouds. Vaping on passthrough in the car

Mods please update orientation of pic

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola

Vape O'clock...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## HPBotha

sorry - had to:

​

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Evening coffee and vape in Hillcrest Hospital

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rafique

Much needed combo

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

This Billow V2 is the bees

 knees!
Just be carefull not

 to lose the little screws. They are quite loose. And don't try

 fitting too large coils

 in there.
Made a build

 that came out to 0,3 ohm and it keep

 wicking

 awesomely! 60/40 juice.
No leaks thus far. I would say, dinner

 with a chicken winner!
 ATTACH

 full

]29216[ ATTACH

]

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Willyza

oh well let me also add one
testing my new drip tip  I thought just put his sister next to him

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

Sir Vape said:


> My baby
> 
> View attachment 28709


Any chance you will be bringing these in?


----------



## Mike

The cutest Lemo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

Bumblebabe said:


> happy Anniversary my babe


Good for you.Wish I could get my wife to put down the cigs and join me in a vape.


----------



## Witu

kev mac said:


> Good for you.Wish I could get my wife to put down the cigs and join me in a vape.


Its not hard at all mate. Easiest way would be to let her experience it at something like vapecon. My girlfriend was sceptical till she tried some flavours that where here cup of tea and fell in love 

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


----------



## LandyMan

Can't put the damn thing down

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Q-Ball

Loving temp sensing, not scared to take a lekker long satisfying toke anymore.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

Witu said:


> Its not hard at all mate. Easiest way would be to let her experience it at something like vapecon. My girlfriend was sceptical till she tried some flavours that where here cup of tea and fell in love
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


She's a tough gal, very set in her ways.Took one small hit from my vape(menthol tobacco) and acted like I gave her acid.L.O.L.but I'll keep trying!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Witu

kev mac said:


> She's a tough gal, very set in her ways.Took one small hit from my vape(menthol tobacco) and acted like I gave her acid.L.O.L.but I'll keep trying!


Thats why you should let her have a go at different flavs at a meet or something. shes bound to fall for one of the flavours. i know what you mean cause my girl is the same

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Q-Ball said:


> Loving temp sensing, not scared to take a lekker long satisfying toke anymore.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk




Glad your enjoying it bro. We are really impressed with these little Invaders

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wikked

Cana 30w and Rogue with Looper and breakfast at Ninos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff&Pass

The latest addition to my Dripping family.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Witu

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

A beer and my Woody!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ferdi

New door on my kui

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Smok M80 Plus and the last of my Rocket Fuel Vapes - Razz My Berries

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Hellboy RDA (Finally found a use for the stupid atlantis v2 driptip) and my sigelei 100w











Subtank Mini and my Flask clone











Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ferdi

Undercover. 


Sent from my LG-D802

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jysin

Silver I also have the mvp2. And what a legend it is. I have had it for just under a year and has never given me any crap like my previous devices.
I do find myself craving more power. I want to up grade to the mvp3. But it seems pointless as it only pushes out 30 watts. Do you or any other Vapers know if innokin has or will release something with more beans than the mvp3 anytime soon?


----------



## Barak

Jysin said:


> Silver I also have the mvp2. And what a legend it is. I have had it for just under a year and has never given me any crap like my previous devices.
> I do find myself craving more power. I want to up grade to the mvp3. But it seems pointless as it only pushes out 30 watts. Do you or any other Vapers know if innokin has or will release something with more beans than the mvp3 anytime soon?


The mvp3 pro will be coming soon. Think that is 60w


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wikked

Today's setup. CF SUB/original Subtank filled with Pink Lady.
Cana 30W/Subtank Plus filled with Looper

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Jysin said:


> Silver I also have the mvp2. And what a legend it is. I have had it for just under a year and has never given me any crap like my previous devices.
> I do find myself craving more power. I want to up grade to the mvp3. But it seems pointless as it only pushes out 30 watts. Do you or any other Vapers know if innokin has or will release something with more beans than the mvp3 anytime soon?



Thanks @Jysin 
I hear you on the lack of power for the MVP2. At only 11 Watts max, its more for the Clearomizer type device. Thats why i use it on the Evod1 with a stock 1.8 ohm single Evod coil head at 7.5 Watts. I use it mainly in the mornings when I want a mild vape. That said, with 18mg juice and a few added drops of menthol concentrate it still gives a very pleasant and satisfying vape. And there is something special about the flavour on an Evod1 with certain juices. 

As @Barak has pointed out, the MVP Pro should be coming soon. But I hope it will be the same quality as the mighty MVP2. Innokin just made a true winner with the MVP2. I think its going to be challenging to make another winner of the same relative calibre when one considers all the amazing competing devices available now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Keyaam

Testing some looper in the odin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barak

Public holiday afternoons





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vapeandacrepe

Barak said:


> View attachment 28483
> 
> 
> Loving the m80 so far. Whole day of vaping and only a little drop in battery life. ******* a
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the exact combo I've been thinking about getting as my first mod device. Did you upgrade the firmwire etc? When was yours built? Worried about reliability. Any problems/issues/things you can tell me? Thx


----------



## Barak

vapeandacrepe said:


> This is the exact combo I've been thinking about getting as my first mod device. Did you upgrade the firmwire etc? When was yours built? Worried about reliability. Any problems/issues/things you can tell me? Thx


Hey man. Haven't upgraded the firmware yet. Still looking to get access on a windows pc since you cant do it on a mac. Don't know when it was built. At the moment i haven't had a problem with it at all, and I'm not really worried about reliability. Only weird thing i have noticed is once the battery is dead and you plug it into the charger, it immediately jumps up to like 40% and then charges from there. Other than that it is rock solid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo

Testing





Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

Gizmo said:


> Testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


Still not working


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Escobar

Hey forum,Ive got a Ehpro 50 watt with a subtank mini, what do you guys think of the device and have I gotten value for money?


----------



## Silver

Daniel Heilbrunn said:


> Hey forum,Ive got a Ehpro 50 watt with a subtank mini, what do you guys think of the device and have I gotten value for money?



Hi @Daniel Heilbrunn 
Sounds like great gear you have
When you get a moment, please introduce yourself at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-243


----------



## vapeandacrepe

Barak said:


> Hey man. Haven't upgraded the firmware yet. Still looking to get access on a windows pc since you cant do it on a mac. Don't know when it was built. At the moment i haven't had a problem with it at all, and I'm not really worried about reliability. Only weird thing i have noticed is once the battery is dead and you plug it into the charger, it immediately jumps up to like 40% and then charges from there. Other than that it is rock solid.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK thanks! From what I've read, it seems that once the M80 Plus reaches 40% battery life while using it, it then radically drops to 0% before needing a charge. So I'm assuming it's something related?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barak

vapeandacrepe said:


> OK thanks! From what I've read, it seems that once the M80 Plus reaches 40% battery life while using it, it then radically drops to 0% before needing a charge. So I'm assuming it's something related?


Don't know. The battery goes down gradually. Its not like its under half and then dies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## free3dom

vapeandacrepe said:


> OK thanks! From what I've read, it seems that once the M80 Plus reaches 40% battery life while using it, it then radically drops to 0% before needing a charge. So I'm assuming it's something related?



That's exactly how it works 

But it's only the indicator that is wrong - it lasts a very long time down to that 40-30% mark, and then it goes quick. Once you get used to where it happens it becomes second nature to charge it at that point. Battery life on the device is out of this world


----------



## LandyMan

free3dom said:


> That's exactly how it works
> 
> But it's only the indicator that is wrong - it lasts a very long time down to that 40-30% mark, and then it goes quick. Once you get used to where it happens it becomes second nature to charge it at that point. Battery life on the device is out of this world


It works exactly like a Defender's fuel indicator

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## free3dom

LandyMan said:


> It works exactly like a Defender's fuel indicator



Wait...did I post on the Land Rover forum again?


----------



## VapingSquid

LandyMan said:


> It works exactly like a Defender's fuel indicator



Or my Polo - Went away last week, 250km before the gauge budged from full  Although, I am on 600kms and have 1/4 left


----------



## gman211991

subtank mini v2 with new twisp drip tip really comfortable to use and not bad on the eyes either

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johanvdmrw

Brilliant vape! 


And them some brandy tasting

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vapeandacrepe

Johanvdmrw said:


> Brilliant vape!
> View attachment 29426
> 
> And them some brandy tasting
> View attachment 29427


What mod is that? Nice one, enjoy


----------



## Johanvdmrw

vapeandacrepe said:


> What mod is that? Nice one, enjoy


Apologies, iStick 50w with Atlantis V2 .5ohm coils. Dream at 30w!


----------



## Andre

Johanvdmrw said:


> Brilliant vape!
> View attachment 29426
> 
> And them some brandy tasting
> View attachment 29427


Great brandy collection. Have you tried their Imoya yet?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Johanvdmrw said:


> Brilliant vape!
> View attachment 29426
> 
> And them some brandy tasting
> View attachment 29427



I love the awesome juice .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Hellboy RDA (Finally found a use for the stupid atlantis v2 driptip) and my sigelei 100w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subtank Mini and my Flask clone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


How is the flavor in the Hellboy?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

VapeSnow said:


> How is the flavor in the Hellboy?


Pretty good actually. With the atlantis v2 driptip it's performance is almost identical to the mutilator. With its stock tip on the draw is tighter so the flavour is slightly stronger. That said it definitely is a cloudy atty 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Pretty good actually. With the atlantis v2 driptip it's performance is almost identical to the mutilator. With its stock tip on the draw is tighter so the flavour is slightly stronger. That said it definitely is a cloudy atty
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Okay cool. I don't like to much air. I still love my old school plume veil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johanvdmrw

Andre said:


> Great brandy collection. Have you tried their Imoya yet?


I have, but I liked the 20yo better. 

(you know the brandy is good when your wife thinks you are talking about another woman when referring to the brandy)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zain bhana

My work vape lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Frank Zef

Seen on Instagram






Sent from my toaster using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Q-Ball

If you want a simple, durable and reliable temp sensing device, the Invader mini is for you and at a very reasonable price.
It does swiych itself off every now and then if it is left alone for too long but nothing 5 clicks won't fix.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Ravynheart

Behold! My little Beastie! Thanks to @shaunnadan  with Skyblue baked apple

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan

1.2ohm OCC with 0mg Pink Lady at 20W. Nom nom nom

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

@LandyMan 3 times a (pink) lady

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## free3dom

Make that 4....stop clicking the button

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shabbar

LandyMan said:


> 1.2ohm OCC with 0mg Pink Lady at 20W. Nom nom nom




where did you get the silicone sleeve from


----------



## LandyMan

free3dom said:


> @LandyMan 3 times a (pink) lady


Don't blame me. Blame Tapatalk and server integration


----------



## Christopher

iStick 50w with a Subtank Plus


----------



## LandyMan

shabbar said:


> where did you get the silicone sleeve from


From @Paulie


----------



## shabbar

me wants


----------



## Average vapor Joe

I'm building this for after my fast is over. #novapingdawntilldusk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

Average vapor Joe said:


> I'm building this for after my fast is over. #novapingdawntilldusk



welcome to the forum bro @Average vapor Joe ... introduce yourself in the intro thread if you haven't already...


----------



## Average vapor Joe

shabbar said:


> welcome to the forum bro @Average vapor Joe ... introduce yourself in the intro thread if you haven't already...


I have done so already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

Average vapor Joe said:


> I have done so already



awesome , now the wait till iftaar to give that clapton a test run


----------



## free3dom

LandyMan said:


> Don't blame me. Blame Tapatalk and server integration



Yeah yeah...I think you put your beer down on the enter button


----------



## LandyMan

free3dom said:


> Yeah yeah...I think you put your beer down on the enter button


I wish!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ferdi

Impressed with this mod so far. 

Sent from my LG-D802

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

Waited the whole day to try the derringer 
Awesome little atty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Hey guys I know this is a little off topic but I couldn't find the correct thread for my question. I wanted to know if anyone here has ever ordered from fasttech.com
Their prices are good and they sell A LOT of unmarked (manufacturer unknown) clones. I anyone has ordered from them could you pls inform me on the quality of the service and product that you received. Thank you


----------



## baksteen8168

Average vapor Joe said:


> Hey guys I know this is a little off topic but I couldn't find the correct thread for my question. I wanted to know if anyone here has ever ordered from fasttech.com
> Their prices are good and they sell A LOT of unmarked (manufacturer unknown) clones. I anyone has ordered from them could you pls inform me on the quality of the service and product that you received. Thank you



Service is good.
Shipping time averages 4 - 6 weeks.
Quality is good (just read the comments section on the item you are purchasing. in there it will tell you if the item is a dud or good)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Average vapor Joe said:


> Hey guys I know this is a little off topic but I couldn't find the correct thread for my question. I wanted to know if anyone here has ever ordered from fasttech.com
> Their prices are good and they sell A LOT of unmarked (manufacturer unknown) clones. I anyone has ordered from them could you pls inform me on the quality of the service and product that you received. Thank you


Ah, and if you are shipping batteries, split them into a separate shipment. 99% of time they come by boat. And that is a loooong wait.


----------



## Average vapor Joe

baksteen8168 said:


> Service is good.
> Shipping time averages 4 - 6 weeks.
> Quality is good (just read the comments section on the item you are purchasing. in there it will tell you if the item is a dud or good)


Wow 
Thanks for the quick reply. One more question though. What was it that you purchased from them cause I'm looking to maybe try their SS cherry bomber by ivogo and maybe an rda or two (it's so cheap)


----------



## baksteen8168

Average vapor Joe said:


> Wow
> Thanks for the quick reply. One more question though. What was it that you purchased from them cause I'm looking to maybe try their SS cherry bomber by ivogo and maybe an rda or two (it's so cheap)


Will PM you.  Don't want to hijack the thread.


----------



## TylerD

Average vapor Joe said:


> Hey guys I know this is a little off topic but I couldn't find the correct thread for my question. I wanted to know if anyone here has ever ordered from fasttech.com
> Their prices are good and they sell A LOT of unmarked (manufacturer unknown) clones. I anyone has ordered from them could you pls inform me on the quality of the service and product that you received. Thank you


If you have time, you can order from them. They take their time with shipping. Also, not all clones are the same quality, so you will be taking a chance on the item you order. Check the reviews and comments on the item before choosing.
I have ordered before and received everything. You do get your items, but with our post office it is a gamble.


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Hehe


shabbar said:


> awesome , now the wait till iftaar to give that clapton a test run


 hehe. Thought it was pretty good but man was it a bastard of a coil to set up. Between the high springback and hotspots for days I almost gave up on it. I have found a video on how to make claptons without brutalising your fingers. It's a must watch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson

Hotel room vape session with this kbox mini + subtank mini loaded with bluesky bavarian cream




Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## DarkSide

Ob


Rafique said:


> Much needed combo
> 
> 
> View attachment 28942



Obviously a "scholar and a gentleman" vaper with exquisite taste, perfect combination!


----------



## BioHAZarD

My new Precious rocking a Zephyrus

Man i love this mod    














Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## skola

The Derringer teamed up with the oh so sexy kbox mini to make some clouds last night..
The E-Liquid Project chef @KieranD has been busy mixing up a new flavour that'll be coming soon.. Finally got to drip some of that last night.. Smooth and very very NOM!!! That's all I'm gonna say for now

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Frank Zef

Orchid v6 clone, dual 7wrap 28g Kanthal, 0.4Ohm on an Anarchist mod, filled with Frostbite and Strawberry mix e-juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

Same as yesterday and same as tomorrow, awesome device using the rba

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LandyMan

This

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Heaven. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide

Just The Perfect Combo....


----------



## Keyaam

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Heaven.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


its still daylight outside. stop vreeting behind the bowl


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Keyaam said:


> its still daylight outside. stop vreeting behind the bowl


Lmao that was me preparing for Boeka bra 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keyaam

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Lmao that was me preparing for Boeka bra
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL. its become part of my ritual nowadays.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Keyaam said:


> LOL. its become part of my ritual nowadays.


You know it's bad when you re-coil everyday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

One day when I'm Ziyaad





But right now I'm Sharief 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Nice car @Yusuf Cape Vaper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

Hand check thanks to the BMG for the billow v2 awesome tank

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Chilling with my M80 and Atlantis V2 vaping Complex Chaos craving apple pie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

RIEFY said:


> Hand check thanks to the BMG for the billow v2 awesome tank


Its awesome. I can't put mine down

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

RIEFY said:


> Hand check thanks to the BMG for the billow v2 awesome tank



@RIEFY - holy moly - that is a rare sight
You not in your car!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Silver said:


> @RIEFY - holy moly - that is a rare sight
> You not in your car!!


What is even rarer is the fact that he has this mod for over 2months!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> What is even rarer is the fact that he has this mod for over 2months!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My word, that is rare indeed!!
Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ferdi

Doge on t5. Working well together. 

Sent from my LG-D802

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Rocking the Sig 150W

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

early morning vape before sunrise

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Redeemer

Right now its Ruthless Jungle Fever in the SubTank mini on the HCigar DNA 40

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve

@RIEFY Only one like for that work of art picture... sad days

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

what can you do atleast that pic got some love on instagram and they reposted it lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Enjoying some kid free time with my wife, brother and his girlfriend at Hard Rock Cafe.




Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

I am really enjoying the new Kangertech Subox with Cuttwood Unicorn Milk... to me it tastes just like a Super Moo Strawberry and the flavour and clouds are amazing with this juice in this device. There is little doubt in my mind that this is a perfect device to recommend to a newbie!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## deepest

Good bottle of wine and my dna40 subtank mini combo with some cocomo cream. Please can a mod rotate pic can't figure how to do it from my tablet.



Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

REO Red and Nuppin
Lime Ice
Glorious!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## LandyMan

Silver said:


> REO Red and Nuppin
> Lime Ice
> Glorious!!
> 
> View attachment 30116


That Nuppin and driptip combo looks awesome @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

LandyMan said:


> That Nuppin and driptip combo looks awesome @Silver



Many thanks @LandyMan 
I hunted quite a lot for the Odin drip tip - and eventually found one from TylerD - who kindly sold it to me


----------



## DarkSide

Rob Fisher said:


> I am really enjoying the new Kangertech Subox with Cuttwood Unicorn Milk... to me it tastes just like a Super Moo Strawberry and the flavour and clouds are amazing with this juice in this device. There is little doubt in my mind that this is a perfect device to recommend to a newbie!
> 
> View attachment 30111



@Rob Fisher "Newbie" like me, but at this point, every device I see, I must have, not only supporting MY vaping craving but gladly supporting the 'ciggie suckers" with the _tools of the trade_ and encouragement!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

DarkSide said:


> @Rob Fisher "Newbie" like me, but at this point, every device I see, I must have, not only supporting MY vaping craving but gladly supporting the 'ciggie suckers" with the _tools of the trade_ and encouragement!



Subox is perfect for Newbie and advanced vapers... great to start with the1,5 Ohm coils and use the sub ohm coils when you want to try that... and then build your own coils when ready.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## elvin119

My little monster






Now please recommend a kwai tobacco flavour. Was thinking of getting devils breath again from @Zeki Hilmi but this time in 6mg for this little beast. 

Sent from my GT-N8000

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Smoky Jordan said:


> Chilling with my M80 and Atlantis V2 vaping Complex Chaos craving apple pie
> View attachment 30008


Bad spelling?


----------



## DarkSide

Just the perfect combo on a cold afternoon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reijnier



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarkSide

@reijnier Another vaper with exceptional taste!


----------



## reijnier

DarkSide said:


> @reijnier Another vaper with exceptional taste!


My mvp 3 broke under garintee so I asked to replace with the istick and vapeking was kind and did it


----------



## Smoky Jordan

reijnier said:


> My mvp 3 broke under garintee so I asked to replace with the istick and vapeking was kind and did it


That's what you call great service from a vendor- going that extra mile to keep their clients happy. WELL DONE Vapeking

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## DarkSide

reijnier said:


> My mvp 3 broke under garintee so I asked to replace with the istick and vapeking was kind and did it



The iStick 50W was the first device I purchased and thanks to @Andre for the initial advice when I was starting on my vaping journey....no problems whatsoever with this amazing battery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reijnier

I'm new getting to know each brand will test it for a weak and see from there


----------



## skola

Waiting for sunset...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarkSide

elvin119 said:


> My little monster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now please recommend a kwai tobacco flavour. Was thinking of getting devils breath again from @Zeki Hilmi but this time in 6mg for this little beast.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8000



Don't think about it, just get Devils Breath Tobacco from @Zeki Hilmi You will not regret it.


----------



## DarkSide

skola said:


> Waiting for sunset...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Where did you purchase the juice?


----------



## skola

DarkSide said:


> Where did you purchase the juice?


I got it from Vape Cartel.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Keyaam

Waiting for sunset


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## baksteen8168

eVic VT
E - Liquid Project - Gollums Apple
Silverplay / Kayfun V4 Combo

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Twisper

skola said:


> Waiting for sunset...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Beautifull pic...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Lemo2 expertly wicked by @Yiannaki

Lime Ice

Istick50 with silicon cover is a great match for this tank. 

Love it

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Lemo2 expertly wicked by @Yiannaki
> 
> Lime Ice
> 
> Istick50 with silicon cover is a great match for this tank.
> 
> Love it
> 
> View attachment 30192


Great setup! The Lemo 2 looks like it was made for the istick 50!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD

skola said:


> Waiting for sunset...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome picture

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Running the old Lemo Drop at full throttle on the iStick50

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> Running the old Lemo Drop at full throttle on the iStick50
> 
> View attachment 30194



Lovely @BumbleBee 

Lol, Im running mine at a paltry 15W in comparison ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

BioHAZarD said:


> Awesome picture





Twisper said:


> Beautifull pic...



Thanks guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkSide

A mug of HOT coffee, damn load shedding, power came back on at 8.15pm, nothing like vaping by candle-light!


----------



## DarkSide

BumbleBee said:


> Running the old Lemo Drop at full throttle on the iStick50
> 
> View attachment 30194



Nice "camo" blanket or possibly a gown! I play paintball and airsoft, so if I need to, can I borrow this for one of our night games?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Keyaam

DarkSide said:


> A mug of HOT coffee, damn load shedding, power came back on at 8.15pm, nothing like vaping by candle-light!


Mine too. Where do you live?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkSide

Keyaam said:


> Mine too. Where do you live?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Southern suburbs, around the corner from Voodoo juices

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## BumbleBee

DarkSide said:


> Nice "camo" blanket or possibly a gown! I play paintball and airsoft, so if I need to, can I borrow this for one of our night games?


Yip, that's my favourite winter blankie 

Basically just a chunk of fleece bought at a fabric shop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Lovely @BumbleBee
> 
> Lol, Im running mine at a paltry 15W in comparison ...


Hey, if it works for you then it's perfect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Really loving this atm. I drilled 2.5mm holes in the side of my RBA section

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Great photos @n0ugh7_zw

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Really loving this atm. I drilled 2.5mm holes in the side of my RBA section



I love how nobody thought of doing this until the new SubTank was released with the RBA that looks like this stock. Everyone was modding the stupid juice channels...until now 

Happy to hear the mod works though, and great pictures as usual

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## acorn

Invader Mini on Temp Sensing with DIY Blueberry Ice Cream for a Blue Monday...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nooby

Quite impressed with the Billow 2  0.4 ohm dual coil is good for me between 40-44 watts. Might need a higher watt device... The Subtank mini is my back up on the other iStick50.

Patiently awaiting Sunset

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY

A great combo!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## VapeSnow

In love with this dripper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

RIEFY said:


> A great combo!


Nice combo

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keyaam

Nooby said:


> Quite impressed with the Billow 2  0.4 ohm dual coil is good for me between 40-44 watts. Might need a higher watt device... The Subtank mini is my back up on the other iStick50.
> 
> Patiently awaiting Sunset
> 
> View attachment 30215


I told yah the billow 2 rocks. I have the same build but mellowing it at 35 watts

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

What a nice evening, with Thor on the one side and Amarula on the other, in front of the TV and antresiet stove... Aaaaa this is heaven!!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

has anyone tried the epoch rta be ehpro and the billow v2. I'm not sure which one to get as they're both by ehpro and they've both had epic reviews. 
PLS HELP


----------



## BumbleBee

Average vapor Joe said:


> has anyone tried the epoch rta be ehpro and the billow v2. I'm not sure which one to get as they're both by ehpro and they've both had epic reviews.
> PLS HELP


I haven't tried either of those yet. If these two tanks were the choices I'd have to pick from I'd personally go for the Epoch, I've been told that the Billow v2 doesn't deliver flavour as well as similar tanks like the Silverplay and Goblin v1.2.


----------



## Average vapor Joe

BumbleBee said:


> I haven't tried either of those yet. If these two tanks were the choices I'd have to pick from I'd personally go for the Epoch, I've been told that the Billow v2 doesn't deliver flavour as well as similar tanks like the Silverplay and Goblin v1.2.


Thanks man. At first I wanted the epoch then I just saw everyone ranting about billow this and Billow that so I was thinking this thing must be the most Fire rta of 2015. 
I'll definitely get the epoch now


----------



## Puff&Pass

Still on the Nimbus with DIY white chock/Vanilla/RY4 mix....like pudding


----------



## free3dom

BumbleBee said:


> I haven't tried either of those yet. If these two tanks were the choices I'd have to pick from I'd personally go for the Epoch, I've been told that the Billow v2 doesn't deliver flavour as well as similar tanks like the Silverplay and Goblin v1.2.



I've heard the exact opposite...tried the Billow 2 quite a bit now and it really does give great flavour when set up correctly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

free3dom said:


> I've heard the exact opposite...tried the Billow 2 quite a bit now and it really does give great flavour when set up correctly


OK, so there you have it @Average vapor Joe, get both

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

BumbleBee said:


> OK, so there you have it @Average vapor Joe, get both



That seems to be the way nowadays...just get them all

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Average vapor Joe

free3dom said:


> That seems to be the way nowadays...just get them all


I would usually be like " ONWARD, TO FASTTECH!"
But they don't stock either .
I've already got a list on stuff I want that once I have I will be content for like the whole year and unfortunately my budget doesn't allow me to fulfill my vape addiction

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Could anyone recommend the best dremel for bf conversions and Also for smoothing out the rough edges on clones. Thanks


----------



## Gazzacpt

3000/4000 models are decently priced and should be powerful enough but to bf you need the dremel press attachment. Turns your dremel into a mini drill press. They very versitile tools those you'll find a million and one uses for it and if ypu a handy man you'll wonder how you go by without one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

BumbleBee said:


> I haven't tried either of those yet. If these two tanks were the choices I'd have to pick from I'd personally go for the Epoch, I've been told that the Billow v2 doesn't deliver flavour as well as similar tanks like the Silverplay and Goblin v1.2.


I keep telling people a tank is only as good as its builder.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ET

free3dom said:


> That seems to be the way nowadays...just get them all






just a pic i found on the net

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Marzuq

Ipv 4 and dark horse running dual 0.2ohm coil at 80 watts

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

I was just scrolling through my Facebook page and came across this pic. This is what was in my hand on the 4th of February 2013

Reactions: Like 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## Marzuq

BumbleBee said:


> I was just scrolling through my Facebook page and came across this pic. This is what was in my hand on the 4th of February 2013
> 
> View attachment 30286



I wasn't even vaping that far back. But look how far we have come

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Marzuq said:


> I wasn't even vaping that far back. But look how far we have come


Thank goodness for progress 

Coz that little piece of cr@p was hopeless

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

BumbleBee said:


> Thank goodness for progress
> 
> Coz that little piece of cr@p was hopeless


Totally agree with you. My protank and unitank definitely didn't do justice for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zenooph

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

This juice has been steeping for many many months, thought it was time to give it a go again. Don't see this wick lasting very long...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## moonunit

BumbleBee said:


> This juice has been steeping for many many months, thought it was time to give it a go again. Don't see this wick lasting very long...
> 
> View attachment 30395


But it must be very tasty after all that steeping 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

moonunit said:


> But it must be very tasty after all that steeping
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's better than I remember it, I was a bit disappointed with this one though, it's way too fruity to be a good coffee Vape.


----------



## moonunit

@BumbleBee agreed it's not a true coffee vape but it is delicious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keyaam

No better way to try new juice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GadgetFreak

Derringer clone 0.2ohm build 40watts Kantal and Monae 6mg on a vaporshark




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Lemo2 with 'Guava Ice'

It's Paulie's Guava with a bit of added menthol concentrate. Tastes really good. That fresh guava roll taste. With some ice to it. So lovely




Thanks @Paulie. Really appreciate it. And the 9mg is much better!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## baksteen8168

Just chillin with some e-liquid project - waffling blue in my Goblin on my eVic VT.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza

Well u can see what I am doing ATM

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Phil

My new love snow wolf with billow v2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Keyaam

dr phil said:


> My new love snow wolf with billow v2


Classy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ZeeZi169

The Billow V2 is an awesome tank!

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel

Please fix this upside downsy pic but all I can say is reo FTW


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Keyaam

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 30538


That is nice. Hows the vape?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz

Keyaam said:


> That is nice. Hows the vape?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't worry how the vape is, eet kla Boeta 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq

Keyaam said:


> That is nice. Hows the vape?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Vape is awesome. 
It's a little warmer than the standard goblin. Also has a little better flavour. I believe this is as a result if the smaller chamber and chimney. 

The airflow ring is awesome. It's adjustable in a unique way. Basically when closed the based is closed. So when not in use I close it to avoid any leaking.

Also there is a littler blocker that comes in the box that you can use to block the one side and turn it into a single coil atty. This means nickel builds can be done too. 

Love this little atty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Riaz said:


> Don't worry how the vape is, eet kla Boeta
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You should be done eating. It's vape time now lol


----------



## Keyaam

Riaz said:


> Don't worry how the vape is, eet kla Boeta
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha

I thought the same thing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz

I just woke up now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq

Riaz said:


> I just woke up now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hectic bru. I'm back in bed waiting for fajr already

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riddle

Marzuq said:


> Vape is awesome.
> It's a little warmer than the standard goblin. Also has a little better flavour. I believe this is as a result if the smaller chamber and chimney.
> 
> The airflow ring is awesome. It's adjustable in a unique way. Basically when closed the based is closed. So when not in use I close it to avoid any leaking.
> 
> Also there is a littler blocker that comes in the box that you can use to block the one side and turn it into a single coil atty. *This means nickel builds can be done too. *
> 
> Love this little atty



Are you implying that you cannot do dual coil nickel builds? Only single coils can be used?


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Riddle said:


> Are you implying that you cannot do dual coil nickel builds? Only single coils can be used?


With most RTAs, a dual nickel coil will be difficult to pull off because you need a ton of wraps to get a resistance that'll fire on your mod, so the coils won't fit in the chamber. Some mods can go down to 0.05 whilst others can only go down to 0.1. However, you can tweeze and compress your nickel coil so that it can fit in the RTAs chamber, but then you'll be losing the plot of ni200 IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## VapeSnow



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

Riddle said:


> Are you implying that you cannot do dual coil nickel builds? Only single coils can be used?



You can most certainly build dual coil nickel builds. But your build will most likely come out too low for your mod to fire. In my experience in any case. Others may have better devices that can handle alot lower ohms

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

VapeSnow said:


>


Make sure you vape and fire the correct items.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## baksteen8168

@VapeSnow - Small, but reliable and packs a decent punch  (and I feel like Bond, James Bond  )

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Now we just wait for someone to post their mod with a 50 Cal...


----------



## Marzuq

baksteen8168 said:


> Now we just wait for someone to post their mod with a 50 Cal...


If only I could get my hands on a bazooka

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

40 degrees. ...iced coffee and Possum Trot vape (lemony cheesecake )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redeemer




----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Redeemer said:


>



Only 18w on a 0.4ohm coil  no man push more power lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Nerds packing heat

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Dr Phil

Lol dirty Harry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

BumbleBee said:


> Nerds packing heat
> 
> View attachment 30562


Geez, I bought mine for it's conceal carry. Don't think that it would be possible with that! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GerharddP

Last round before a nice beer at home


----------



## ET

dr phil said:


> Lol dirty Harry



You're missing the part where the gun looks not huge in his hand

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## VapeSnow

baksteen8168 said:


> @VapeSnow - Small, but reliable and packs a decent punch  (and I feel like Bond, James Bond  )


That's a beauty.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow

BumbleBee said:


> Nerds packing heat
> 
> View attachment 30562


Jissie buddy. Wat Wil jy uit haal met daai Revolwer


----------



## GerharddP

VapeSnow said:


> Jissie buddy. Wat Wil jy uit haal met daai Revolwer


N tank met reactive armor


----------



## johan

​

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## GadgetFreak

VapeSnow said:


>


That is an awesome weapon, looks like a Glock but its not?


----------



## GadgetFreak

BumbleBee said:


> Nerds packing heat
> 
> View attachment 30562


That is fired up! HOW TO VAPE: Put 1 bullet in the revolver add 9 drops of your favorite flavor. Put your mouth over the barrel and inhale through your mouth an then pull the trigger. Its called the vape of eternity

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow

GadgetFreak said:


> That is an awesome weapon, looks like a Glock but its not?


It's a Caracal 9mm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide

BumbleBee said:


> This juice has been steeping for many many months, thought it was time to give it a go again. Don't see this wick lasting very long...
> 
> View attachment 30395



Obviously a gentleman with exceptional taste


----------



## DarkSide

BumbleBee said:


> It's better than I remember it, I was a bit disappointed with this one though, it's way too fruity to be a good coffee Vape.



So what is, in your opinion, "a good coffee vape"? Please let me know, desperately looking for a creamy coffee vape, damn, addicted to vaping and coffee, but a good "vice"!


----------



## Andre

DarkSide said:


> So what is, in your opinion, "a good coffee vape"? Please let me know, desperately looking for a creamy coffee vape, damn, addicted to vaping and coffee, but a good "vice"!


Not much of a coffee vape fan, but enjoy Wakonda from Nicoticket, available at www.juicyjoes.co.za.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DarkSide

Andre said:


> Not much of a coffee vape fan, but enjoy Wakonda from Nicoticket, available at www.juicyjoes.co.za.



Thank You @Andre I like the description_ "You know, that first stout (almost bitter) sip of black coffee that greets you in the morning… the same cup that mellows out as the morning progresses until you have drained the pot?", _was actually on the site earlier and in my cart is Custards Last Stand, Gravity, Creme Brulee and now added Wakonda, and they are in Cape Town, added bonus, hopefully pick up on Monday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duchess

Got this awesome combo from my hubby @VapeSnow

Plume Veil and Ipv mini 2

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DarkSide

Duchess said:


> Got this awesome combo from my hubby @VapeSnow
> 
> Plume Veil and Ipv mini 2



Welcome to @Duchess Great combo and a husband with even greater taste, beautiful avatar that you have! Damn, to think my "baby" is almost 30


----------



## Duchess

Thank you @DarkSide, she is 2 months now, they grow up so fast. Yes awesome device, new to dripping but love it. Hubby know best.


----------



## DarkSide

Duchess said:


> Thank you @DarkSide, she is 2 months now, they grow up so fast. Yes awesome device, new to dripping but love it. Hubby know best.



Good Luck to both you and hubby on your vaping journey, your beautiful baby daughter should be inspiration enough to stay vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

GadgetFreak said:


> That is fired up! HOW TO VAPE: Put 1 bullet in the revolver add 9 drops of your favorite flavor. Put your mouth over the barrel and inhale through your mouth an then pull the trigger. Its called the vape of eternity


That's going to have one heck of a throat hit

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

DarkSide said:


> So what is, in your opinion, "a good coffee vape"? Please let me know, desperately looking for a creamy coffee vape, damn, addicted to vaping and coffee, but a good "vice"!


I'm struggling to find a good coffee vape, wakonda sounds good but I haven't tried it. So far I'm happy with VM Cappuccino, not blown away just happy. Didn't really care for VM Coffee, too dark. VM Dean is also worth a look.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

VapeSnow said:


> Jissie buddy. Wat Wil jy uit haal met daai Revolwer


Ah just rodents and snakes, maybe the occasional tree

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> I'm struggling to find a good coffee vape, wakonda sounds good but I haven't tried it. So far I'm happy with VM Cappuccino, not blown away just happy. Didn't really care for VM Coffee, too dark. VM Dean is also worth a look.



I'll say it again @BumbleBee and @DarkSide 
Dont write off VM's dark roasted Coffee
When you kix a bit of it with a lighter creamier coffee it makes for a great vape. 
My mom mixes it with VapeKing coffee. About 25% of the dark roasted VM one to 75% of the VK one
Its a nice vape and you can adjust how dark or milky/light you want it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> I'll say it again @BumbleBee and @DarkSide
> Dont write off VM's dark roasted Coffee
> When you kix a bit of it with a lighter creamier coffee it makes for a great vape.
> My mom mixes it with VapeKing coffee. About 25% of the dark roasted VM one to 75% of the VK one
> Its a nice vape and you can adjust how dark or milky/light you want it


I haven't found anything creamy and sweet to mix it with yet. I'm just wondering now how it would mix with Skyblue's Bavarian Cream or their new premium coffee juice.


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Enjoying the Copa America final with my Atlantis V2 and istick 50w vaping Sky Blue'a Coffee Scream- soo good

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## acorn

Some flu medicine, 100% PG, few drop of menthol, 0mg Nic...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

VapeViper said:


> Some flu medicine, 100% PG, few drop of menthol, 0mg Nic...
> View attachment 30649


Best flu meds ever!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> I haven't found anything creamy and sweet to mix it with yet. I'm just wondering now how it would mix with Skyblue's Bavarian Cream or their new premium coffee juice.



I havent tried the SkyBlue Bav cream or Coffee yet, but from the description of their new Coffee juice I think it would work perfectly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan

With some chicken in the background

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## GadgetFreak

Newly acquired Reo Grand. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

GadgetFreak said:


> Newly acquired Reo Grand.
> View attachment 30660


Congrats. The black anodized is great. Enjoy.


----------



## audiophile011

Havana gold on a .7 ohm coil, in the brand new white subtank. Vaping bliss.





Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee

audiophile011 said:


> Havana gold on a .7 ohm coil, in the brand new white subtank. Vaping bliss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Omg that looks frighten awesome in white!


----------



## GadgetFreak

Andre said:


> Congrats. The black anodized is great. Enjoy.


Thanks @Andre when can I get my REO badge


----------



## Andre

GadgetFreak said:


> Thanks @Andre when can I get my REO badge


Oh, but you are on the Reo Roll Call list, so you must have had a Reo. We knew you would be back. But, to affirm - here is a spanking new badge for you:

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GadgetFreak

Andre said:


> Oh, but you are on the Reo Roll Call list, so you must have had a Reo. We knew you would be back. But, to affirm - here is a spanking new badge for you:


Thank you. Yes I had two of them but very sadly sold them for all the hi-tech electronics. It was early days and I could never build coils and wick properly. I am now very confident with all this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

GadgetFreak said:


> Thank you. Yes I had two of them but very sadly sold them for all the hi-tech electronics. It was early days and I could never build coils and wick properly. I am now very confident with all this.


Great stuff, saw you ordered a new one too - way to go!


----------



## GadgetFreak

No @Andre that was just an sl door


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

GadgetFreak said:


> No @Andre that was just an sl door


Oops, sorry - speed reading.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Been using these 2 setups this weekend. 

*eVic VT + Subtank Mini* (With Nickel OCC) so far so good, no negative nickel reactions like before. 



*Sigelei 100W + Lemaga Hellboy Clone* (Chamfered the air holes)

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Great photos @n0ugh7_zw 
I always love looking at your photos!!
You make the gear look so good

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Thanks @Silver, TBH the biggest problem is that I get super lazy with lighting (Like with the hellboy pic above) But expect more of the quality of the eVic one  Figure I'll have a go at gathering a following on Instagram


----------



## Silver

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Thanks @Silver, TBH the biggest problem is that I get super lazy with lighting (Like with the hellboy pic above) But expect more of the quality of the eVic one  Figure I'll have a go at gathering a following on Instagram



Without a doubt you will have a following with those kinds of pics
Bring it on -

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## deepest

VS DNA 40 and Subtank mini Ni200 coil with some E-Liquid Project Amazon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Been using these 2 setups this weekend.
> 
> *eVic VT + Subtank Mini* (With Nickel OCC) so far so good, no negative nickel reactions like before.
> View attachment 30672
> 
> 
> *Sigelei 100W + Lemaga Hellboy Clone* (Chamfered the air holes)
> View attachment 30673


The pic of the eVic makes me think of a 70s poster with orange and black gt stripes muscle car in the foreground. Definitely has a nostalgic feel to it.

Awesome pic!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Good old trusty

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff&Pass

Rob Fisher said:


> I am really enjoying the new Kangertech Subox with Cuttwood Unicorn Milk... to me it tastes just like a Super Moo Strawberry and the flavour and clouds are amazing with this juice in this device. There is little doubt in my mind that this is a perfect device to recommend to a newbie!
> 
> View attachment 30111


Unicorn milk is in my taste the best pre-mixed I've ever tasted.


----------



## Keyaam

First vape off the evic vt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Enjoying some World Wonders Taj Mahal with the Subtank Mini on my brand new BEC Pro 




If anyone is looking for a good Turkish Delight juice this is it! Man this one is good

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

LandyMan said:


>



Awesome @LandyMan ! 
No elephant this time. Lol


----------



## LandyMan

Silver said:


> Awesome @LandyMan !
> No elephant this time. Lol


LOL @Silver. I think they are still sleeping

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Trying out this whole temp control thing...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Dropped it  but rocking my magma with a nickel build on it today 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## baksteen8168

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Dropped it  but rocking my magma with a nickel build on it today
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


OUCH!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Had the ego one on it with the ti coil when it fell 

I really can't wait for some decent juice. The swill I have atm is really soul destroying 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## rvdwesth

Day 2 on the Evic VT, stock Ni coil with my DIY Max VG juices.
I am loving this thing too much!

I note that one needs play around with temp to get the best flavour, its most definitely not a one size fits all for all flavors, for example on my RY4 flavors I cannot exceed 230 degrees C while on the custards I go up to 275...

But hey, if I didnt like playing around I would have bought a twisp....
Next step a Ni coil in the Kayfun and on in the dripper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

Goblin mini and evic vt. I don't care about temp sensing so I went old school with kanthal in wattage mode.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Keyaam said:


> Goblin mini and evic vt. I don't care about temp sensing so I went old school with kanthal in wattage mode.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Yeah, also tried the temp control. Meh... Also going back to Kanthal. Don't get me wrong, the temp control works. I just can't be bothered. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Necris

got my fix of elvis 
many thanks to @Tristan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

baksteen8168 said:


> Yeah, also tried the temp control. Meh... Also going back to Kanthal. Don't get me wrong, the temp control works. I just can't be bothered.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.


True and we are long enough in this to know when I dry hit is approaching

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Keyaam said:


> True and we are long enough in this to know when I dry hit is approaching
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Agree. It is a nice feature to have though. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.


----------



## DarkSide

LandyMan said:


> With some chicken in the background



Damn nice watch strap!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Original Avril... still going strong and still with a special place in my heart!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## LandyMan

DarkSide said:


> Damn nice watch strap!!!


Lol. You should see the watch attached to it @DarkSide

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


----------



## GerharddP

Rob Fisher said:


> Original Avril... still going strong and still with a special place in my heart!
> 
> View attachment 30873


You guys and your reos...damn it all to the deepest darkest pits of davey jones's locker.....i am SUPER jealous every time i see a pic like this. Its like its saying...sell your gear..(insert creepy ghostly voice)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

GerharddP said:


> You guys and your reos...damn it all to the deepest darkest pits of davey jones's locker.....i am SUPER jealous every time i see a pic like this. Its like its saying...sell your gear..(insert creepy ghostly voice)



Sorry @GerharddP! I do sell a REO or two from time to time... but my current stock of REO's are all sentimental now...


----------



## GerharddP

Rob Fisher said:


> Sorry @GerharddP! I do sell a REO or two from time to time... but my current stock of REO's are all sentimental now...


Thank you will keep it in mind, just need to find someone willing to buy my gear at the price needed to fund a reo....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide

LandyMan said:


> Lol. You should see the watch attached to it @DarkSide
> 
> Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk



I can only imagine..."Owner Vape Escape", well, I better make my next few purchases from you in order for your goodself to sustain the "high life" of the "rich and famous"....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Devaper

Istick 30watt and the doge V2 clone by Lemega

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

HellBoy RDA on my Sigelei 100W






Dual 22g coils ohming out.to 0.30






Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## acorn

My almost identical twins...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## acorn

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 30933


Hmmmm, so this is what a "ugly coil" looks like.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## baksteen8168

acorn said:


> Hmmmm, so this is what a "ugly coil" looks like.


No, this is an ugly coil

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## BumbleBee

acorn said:


> Hmmmm, so this is what a "ugly coil" looks like.


Yeah, the resistance is a little high though, I'm gonna take a few wraps off

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

I know this will make @Rob Fisher very happy

After my episode with my beloved RM2, which turned it into spares...

The Cyclone is in action on Reo Blue !




I will admit - it does look a lot snazzier than the RM2
Single coil - 1 ohm - 1.6mm, 28g

The flavour is very good. I am impressed. You were right, Rob.

Stock airhole is a bit tight but I am not going to attempt any more MacGuyver today

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## VandaL

Silver Billow V2 Sx Mini M 0.4, Derringer with chuff Sig 100+ 0.3, Authentic Rematty IPV3 0.27, Black Billow V2 iStick 50w 0.4

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Keyaam

Matchy matchy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

@VandaL man you must have big hands to fit all that  still cupping Lagertha in one and some red in the other

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deepest

Loving this setup 
The Straw Dogs is really good aswell.
Please could an admin rotate pic for me.
Silly android tablet 



Edit: fixed, with an iPad

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## deepest

Tx to the ipad perhaps I need to put my tablet on an apple diet

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> I know this will make @Rob Fisher very happy
> 
> After my episode with my beloved RM2, which turned it into spares...
> 
> The Cyclone is in action on Reo Blue !
> 
> View attachment 30939
> 
> 
> I will admit - it does look a lot snazzier than the RM2
> Single coil - 1 ohm - 1.6mm, 28g
> 
> The flavour is very good. I am impressed. You were right, Rob.
> 
> Stock airhole is a bit tight but I am not going to attempt any more MacGuyver today



Oh Hi Ho @Silver... it only took you a year and then a major tragedy to give the Cyclone a try! It does look stunning on REO Blue and I bet she is happy! 

Yip the stock airhole is a dash too small... either get me to use the dremel or get yourself one of these files and open the hole slowly with it.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Willyza



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh Hi Ho @Silver... it only took you a year and then a major tragedy to give the Cyclone a try! It does look stunning on REO Blue and I bet she is happy!
> 
> Yip the stock airhole is a dash too small... either get me to use the dremel or get yourself one of these files and open the hole slowly with it.
> View attachment 30990



Many thanks @Rob Fisher 
Its a new day and I think I can be MacGuyver again 
What type of file is that? I see its a Grip make so i guess Builders Warehouse
But what is the material of the file to best file the Cyclone cap?
Is there any specific method? (I assume rotating it gently) Or anything I need to watch out for?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Many thanks @Rob Fisher
> Its a new day and I think I can be MacGuyver again
> What type of file is that? I see its a Grip make so i guess Builders Warehouse
> But what is the material of the file to best file the Cyclone cap?
> Is there any specific method? (I assume rotating it gently) Or anything I need to watch out for?



Yip El CHeapo from Builders Warehouse. Gentle rotating does the trick... takes a while. Using a Dremel with the dentist ball thingy is a lot quicker.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan

Bliss

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Va-poor

Sigellei and a Goblin

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Russell

Nautilus mini.


----------



## Dubz

Russell said:


> Nautilus mini.


No pics - it didn't happen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Russell

Dubz said:


> No pics - it didn't happen


Oops, what are noobs for?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ferdi

Awesomeness



Sent from my LG-D802

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Keyaam

Prepped for sunset


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Achmat89

Wish i could vape now lol (FASTING)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Achmat89 said:


> Wish i could vape now lol (FASTING)
> 
> View attachment 31090
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 31089


How is the battery life on that?


----------



## Achmat89

baksteen8168 said:


> How is the battery life on that?



Surprisingly good for now, mostly because i am fasting and can only indulge after sunset.
But if you vape on a constant wattage it lasts long but when you chain vape and change wattage the battery dies quicker.
But the batteries i have in here are 2 months old already heading toward the end of its battery life.

If you thinking about getting one then do it bud!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Achmat89 said:


> Surprisingly good for now, mostly because i am fasting and can only indulge after sunset.
> But if you vape on a constant wattage it lasts long but when you chain vape and change wattage the battery dies quicker.
> But the batteries i have in here are 2 months old already heading toward the end of its battery life.
> 
> If you thinking about getting one then do it bud!!


Thanks @Achmat89 - Looking for a backup for my evic and this is one of the contenders

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

REO Brass 14500!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Keyaam

Achmat89 said:


> Wish i could vape now lol (FASTING)
> 
> View attachment 31090
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 31089


That velocity rda is nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mario

VaporShark and Subtank Mini with Clapton build

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mario

oh crap sorry wrong pic lol

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## LandyMan

Still an old trusty friend. Awesome with TSCs

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Noddy

Just got my subtank nano, filled with crossroads tobacco, 0.5 ohm coil on 20W on the hana.
my first sub experience. Glad I took the step. Way better the mini protank and aero tank I been using till now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

LandyMan said:


> Still an old trusty friend. Awesome with TSCs



You back from the bush @LandyMan?


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> REO Brass 14500!
> View attachment 31124



Wow Rob - that's the mini Mini...
Lol regarding the glove - I assume its a fingerprint magnet of note....
Glad you finally got it - stealth machine of note, except for the bright brass finish of course...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan

Silver said:


> You back from the bush @LandyMan?


Yep @Silver, and Gauteng is too cold!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DarkSide

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 30933



Oh! I can relate to this pic, "been there and got the t-shirt", and then I still order a Billows 2, what was I thinking?


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 31133


Woooha that thing is tiny! And so shiny 

Awesome little gadget Rob

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

DarkSide said:


> Oh! I can relate to this pic, "been there and got the t-shirt", and then I still order a Billows 2, what was I thinking?


Lol, I got that "roll" from FT months ago, had an hour or two to kill so thought I'd sort it into more manageable pieces, it ended up taking 3 days


----------



## Rob Fisher

BumbleBee said:


> Woooha that thing is tiny! And so shiny
> 
> Awesome little gadget Rob



It is small! So damn cute!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> It is small! So damn cute!



Rob, what coil you got in there?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Rob, what coil you got in there?



9 wraps, 28g, 1,5mm Diam single coil. Standard stuff Hi Ho.


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> 9 wraps, 28g, 1,5mm Diam single coil. Standard stuff Hi Ho.



Ok, so probably about 1.2 or 1.3 ohms...

Just curious as to how hard one can push that little battery

When you get a chance, just out of interest can you take a pic of that little battery next to an 18500 batt?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Size comparisons @Silver

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Rob Fisher 
So its the same height as a 18500 but thinner. 
I wonder if the internals of that brass mini mini are smaller than the normal mini
Very interesting


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> So its the same height as a 18500 but thinner.
> I wonder if the internals of that brass mini mini are smaller than the normal mini
> Very interesting



Yip the 14500 battery appears to be the same size as a penlight battery. And yes this mini is smaller than the normal mini.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> So its the same height as a 18500 but thinner.
> I wonder if the internals of that brass mini mini are smaller than the normal mini
> Very interesting


Copy of one of my posts in Reoville:

_Mini 14500, Mini 2.1 and Grand. *Basically the same size as the Mini 2.1, just quite a bit thinner*. The picture below is standard profile. Will now be available in low profile. The 14500 battery is around 600 mAh. Continuous discharge rating around 8A. So you will have to carry a few batteries and not go too low in resistance.

For extreme stealth vaping. And very pocket friendly. Some avid supporters of this form factor on ECF._

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Alex

Finally finished my own mosfet dual 18650 boxmod (she's a real beaut), also starring the Velocity RDA.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Amazing @Alex !
How does she vape? And what juice you got in there?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> Finally finished my own mosfet dual 18650 boxmod (she's a real beaut), also starring the Velocity RDA.


Well done. Looks fantastic.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Thanks @Andre, @Silver and @Rob Fisher , I'm extremely proud of her. I probably spent around 30 hours over the course of two weeks building her up. Every single aspect was tweaked to the best of my abilities. And it's awesome to finally use the object I've been imagining when I started. The juices I'm vaping on right now are by "Orion" from @Mike, currently on good dessert called _Meteorite_.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Alex said:


> Thanks @Andre, @Silver and @Rob Fisher , I'm extremely proud of her. I probably spent around 30 hours over the course of two weeks building her up. Every single aspect was tweaked to the best of my abilities. And it's awesome to finally use the object I've been imagining when I started. The juices I'm vaping on right now are by "Orion" from @Mike, currently on good dessert called _Meteorite_.



Wow, @Alex, 30 hours is a proper amount of time
Cant wait to see it in the flesh when we meet up next

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KB_314

Fine looking mod @Alex - one of the nicest box mods I've seen. Post a few more pics when you have time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Nothing quite like the full delicious taste and stonking throat hit of 18mg Blackbird and Bobas in a well coiled RM2! 

Brings true satisfaction to my senses every time 




This time a bit more Blackbird than Bobas. Very very nice. Not as sweet as an equal mix

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Nothing quite like an absurdly large chunk of aluminium 





















Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey

Ipv 4 and mini subtank still going strong .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

All matchy matchy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Lovely photos @n0ugh7_zw

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Braving the very bracing morning air in Koringberg with possum gloves and a Reo Woodvil.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Andre said:


> Braving the very bracing morning air in Koringberg with possum gloves and a Reo Woodvil.



Koringberg resembles moorreeesburg quite a bit. We had a farm there a few years ago. Such a peaceful and beautiful life living on a farm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing the Van Hunks RDA... more on this later but I am so excited about this South African designed RDA... This is going to be a winner and it's going to suit everyone from the tight draw to the wide open air flow peeps! Right now I have it on wide open and the Octo juice from Gemini is going down at a rate of knots! Initial feeling is that this is Chicken Dinner material!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## picautomaton

Rob Fisher said:


> Testing the Van Hunks RDA... more on this later but I am so excited about this South African designed RDA... This is going to be a winner and it's going to suit everyone from the tight draw to the wide open air flow peeps! Right now I have it on wide open and the Octo juice from Gemini is going down at a rate of knots! Initial feeling is that this is Chicken Dinner material!
> View attachment 31409



Hey Rob,

Is it a single coil RDA?


----------



## Rob Fisher

picautomaton said:


> Hey Rob,
> 
> Is it a single coil RDA?



It's a two post design and there is space for two coils and pretty fancy and big ones should you want! I prefer a single coil and am running it in single coil at the moment... but I'm going to be playing with it for a while and will build a dual coil for it as well.

As soon as I have spent some time with it I'll do in-depth pics.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GadgetFreak

My favorite gadget




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

GadgetFreak said:


> My favorite gadget
> View attachment 31438


Lol, wonder if that meets the definition of a gadget - needs a lot of buttons and screens and thingies! But my favourite too! And the Rogue is fast becoming a favourite as well - no moisture to constantly wipe off and a great vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Duchess

Got my kbox mini today, having myself some coffee to keep warm in this rainy Cape weather and enjoying my VAPE

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LandyMan

After some resistance spiking on the black STM sorted it last night





Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Finally decided to give the Hornet a go (after being nagged by @hands) and if you thought the Cyclone was small check out how small the Hornet is... very cute...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Getting the team ready to taste a few new juices

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Killer combo cherry bomber + Mutilator and some 3mg max vg vapejoose Belgian waffles
















Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Gizmo

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Killer combo cherry bomber + Mutilator and some 3mg max vg vapejoose Belgian waffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



Looks badass! I must say they CB is one stunning mech.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Gizmo said:


> Looks badass! I must say they CB is one stunning mech.


Thanks  

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Gizmo

Andre said:


>



WOW! You don't see sunsets like that in Johannesburg.. Absolutely stunning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Gizmo said:


> WOW! You don't see sunsets like that in Johannesburg.. Absolutely stunning.


Thanks. Sunrise actually. About 07:30 this morning. One of the benefits of living in the sticks. That is our view as we wake up in the mornings. What a privilege.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Andre said:


>


Beautiful! Makes me want to go live on our farm. Pity about getting up extra early to get to campus/work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Beautiful! Makes me want to go live on our farm. Pity about getting up extra early to get to campus/work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you think that makes you sad. Watch this video.. Makes me feel like an idiot even tho I've only got 2 mods and three atties.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Average vapor Joe said:


> If you think that makes you sad. Watch this video.. Makes me feel like an idiot even tho I've only got 2 mods and three atties.



Been on that train too many times before  vaping for 3years has its moments bro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

Now _this _is a refreshing vape! Well done on a superb juice @Oupa! That "small dash of Vapour Mountain coolness" really opens up the sinuses

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Barak

The new best thing since sliced bread. Billow 2 all the way. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeDude

Barak said:


> The new best thing since sliced bread. Billow 2 all the way.
> 
> View attachment 31690
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How would you rate it vs the subtank mini? Thunk its worthwhile selling subtank and getting one of these?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barak

VapeDude said:


> How would you rate it vs the subtank mini? Thunk its worthwhile selling subtank and getting one of these?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Dude i hate the subtank. Everyone freaks out about it but i don't like it. Coils are crappy and its difficult to build on. For me at least. I am selling my subtank and my atlantis v2 now to buy another billow. This thing just works. Easy to build, easy to wick, no dry hits and no leaking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeDude

Barak said:


> Dude i hate the subtank. Everyone freaks out about it but i don't like it. Coils are crappy and its difficult to build on. For me at least. I am selling my subtank and my atlantis v2 now to buy another billow. This thing just works. Easy to build, easy to wick, no dry hits and no leaking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know cos im not enjoying my subtank either. Mainly due to wicking difficulties on the RBA

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barak

VapeDude said:


> Good to know cos im not enjoying my subtank either. Mainly due to wicking difficulties on the RBA
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Are you a mouth to lung guy or straight lung? Cause the billow might not be the best for mouth to lung. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeDude

Barak said:


> Are you a mouth to lung guy or straight lung? Cause the billow might not be the best for mouth to lung.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Straight lung, my other vape is a Velocity RDA

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barak

VapeDude said:


> Straight lung, my other vape is a Velocity RDA
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Then you will be good man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Korrie

Gizmo said:


> I currently vape on Itaste SVD with protank 2. I also have evic but feel that the feel of the SVD is nicer to hold even though it doesn't have all the gadgetry. I also have put in 4500mah battery in the SVD so I suppose that also plays a roll on how much I enjoy it.



Nothing


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Rob Fisher said:


> Finally decided to give the Hornet a go (after being nagged by @hands) and if you thought the Cyclone was small check out how small the Hornet is... very cute...
> 
> View attachment 31562


Question Rob... I see that you like to use rather small atties on your army of reos, don't you ever get frustrated building such tiny coils. I find myself building so many vertical coils in my VELOCITY. How is the vape quality in those tiny things?


----------



## Vapington

The small chambers = great flavour as the vapor is condensed. Different style of vaping altogether

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Average vapor Joe said:


> Question Rob... I see that you like to use rather small atties on your army of reos, don't you ever get frustrated building such tiny coils. I find myself building so many vertical coils in my VELOCITY. How is the vape quality in those tiny things?



The vape quality on the small atties is outstanding! It's kinda why I have stuck with them on most of my REO's for so long... nothing comes close to the flavour! I have tried a LOT of others and none of them have lasted. The Hornet and Cyclones are the way for more no question!

That being said I still keep testing others in the hope that I do find something else to add to my collection of atties I use.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vapington said:


> The small chambers = great flavour as the vapor is condensed. Different style of vaping altogether



100% Correct!


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Rob Fisher said:


> The vape quality on the small atties is outstanding! It's kinda why I have stuck with them on most of my REO's for so long... nothing comes close to the flavour! I have tried a LOT of others and none of them have lasted. The Hornet and Cyclones are the way for more no question!
> 
> That being said I still keep testing others in the hope that I do find something else to add to my collection of atties I use.


I believe this might tickle your fancy. It's apparently squonk ready.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Average vapor Joe said:


> I believe this might tickle your fancy. It's apparently squonk ready.
> View attachment 31844



Ooooo that has potential... thanks!


----------



## Vapington

That does look good


----------



## Average vapor Joe

I will definitely be trying to get my hands on it as soon as it comes out (as long as it's under $50) sometimes you just gotta get the real deal and vaporshark with their premium prices and everything usually don't disappoint. In fact they usually set the precedent for other companies.


----------



## Ferdi

KUI with franken dripper.
Just keep coming back to this setup.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Got bored so I did some home made wrapping. Istick 20W has a glossy white reflective base and a matte ohm sticker 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Just build my very first coil ever for the eGrip and enjoying some SB Ambrosia with it. 

Woe, this little thingy realy surprised me.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

50W is all wrapped up

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

annemarievdh said:


> Just build my very first coil ever for the eGrip and enjoying some SB Ambrosia with it.
> 
> Woe, this little thingy realy surprised me.



My favourite (and only) travel device - to this day still an amazing little device - enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Cloupor mini with Mad Hatter mini

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

That looks interesting @Gizmo'arama! What is it?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing Glas - Pound Cake!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

These 2 setups, dripping vapejoose Belgian waffles in the big boy and I have my menthol mix in the subtank mini 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keyaam

RIEFY said:


>


Wolverine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Stuck in traffic...







Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

baksteen8168 said:


> Stuck in traffic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.



Lol, @baksteen8168 , liked your post
Dont like being stuck in traffic though
At least you have what looks like a lekker vape to keep you company

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Silver said:


> Lol, @baksteen8168 , liked your post
> Dont like being stuck in traffic though
> At least you have what looks like a lekker vape to keep you company


Yip, MMM - Mint and Honey keeping me company in traffic.

In 1 hour and 47 minutes I moved a whopping 6 kilometers...  All because some Idiot decided to run across the highway - on a bridge - did not make it, and the result of the pedestrian being hit was a multi car pileup...


----------



## GadgetFreak

Reo Grand with an Ego drip dip. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Bit long in the tooth... But still a flavour boss. Got a 1.3ohm 26g macro coil in it at 18.5W 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Bit long in the tooth... But still a flavour boss. Got a 1.3ohm 26g macro coil in it at 18.5W
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Good ol' tanks those Lemos

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

BumbleBee said:


> Good ol' tanks those Lemos



TBH, i prefer it to my Lemo V2, V2 has a tiny tank, and more or less the same amount of air (My V1 is drilled), not a fan of the filling system on the V2. Just wish the V1 had a flat top cap, would chop a good 8-10mm off of the height.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Always great photos @n0ugh7_zw !
Lemo1 is a master at sharp flavour in my view. I dont care how lomg in the tooth it is (several months lol)

By the way, whats the white thing in the background on the left ?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Silver said:


> Always great photos @n0ugh7_zw !
> Lemo1 is a master at sharp flavour in my view. I dont care how lomg in the tooth it is (several months lol)
> 
> By the way, whats the white thing in the background on the left ?



It just feels a little old fashioned, with the airflow, and the fill method. I should be getting a
UD Zephyrus tank in about... eish maybe 8 weeks  Will be interesting to see how the flavour compares. 

Its a bar fridge and a microwave, mine is a true bachelors cottage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

n0ugh7_zw said:


> It just feels a little old fashioned, with the airflow, and the fill method.
> 
> Its a bar fridge and a microwave, mine is a true bachelors cottage



You know what, its funny, i initially was very against the fill port screw
But it works and i am used to it now
Behaves and is quite consistent
Have grown to like it over the months 
But mainly because of the "sharp" flavour


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Silver said:


> You know what, its funny, i initially was very against the fill port screw
> But it works and i am used to it now
> Behaves and is quite consistent
> Have grown to like it over the months
> But mainly because of the "sharp" flavour



I'm a bit of a busurdo when it comes to filling methods, has to be easy, and it has to be tooless. 

But I'm moving back into a more public sort of a work environment from tomorrow, so I figured the Lemo V1 was a good fit, more flavour than clouds, clouds tend to scare common folk. Will have to see how it goes, really going to miss high wattage dripping from my desk.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Celebrating...

Piking Jaco up at OliverThambo tomorrow morning

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 32229


Oooh the Monster Kayfun on the old faithful Sig20w 

I do wish they sold the Monster base separately, I have all the other bits already, well except for that wicked cool bell cap. Glad to see you're enjoying a tank


----------



## Rob Fisher

BumbleBee said:


> Oooh the Monster Kayfun on the old faithful Sig20w
> 
> I do wish they sold the Monster base separately, I have all the other bits already, well except for that wicked cool bell cap. Glad to see you're enjoying a tank



I knew there was a reason I kept the Sigelei 20W... it was and still is a favourite of mine... The Monster is awesome! I was ready to hate it but it's marvellous! I never ever had a Kayfun Clone I liked and I did try many of them back in the day and none of them lasted more than a few hours. I'm on my second tank of Tropical Ice and still not one leak of any sort at all! I'm not sure I can say that about any of my tanks other than the new Subtanks that appear to be chicken dinner as far as leaking is concerned as well. Even my beloved Billow 2 has a small leak occasionally. But the thing I love about the Monster is the flavour!


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> I knew there was a reason I kept the Sigelei 20W... it was and still is a favourite of mine... The Monster is awesome! I was ready to hate it but it's marvellous! I never ever had a Kayfun Clone I liked and I did try many of them back in the day and none of them lasted more than a few hours. I'm on my second tank of Tropical Ice and still not one leak of any sort at all! I'm not sure I can say that about any of my tanks other than the new Subtanks that appear to be chicken dinner as far as leaking is concerned as well. Even my beloved Billow 2 has a small leak occasionally. But the thing I love about the Monster is the flavour!


How does the Monster compare to the Billow 2 in terms of flavour?


----------



## Average vapor Joe

BumbleBee said:


> How does the Monster compare to the Billow 2 in terms of flavour?


I'm convinced that 'if rob told you that the flavour change is so subtle that only a tea master right of the fields of Sri Lanka could notice it' you would buy it


----------



## BumbleBee

Average vapor Joe said:


> I'm convinced that 'if rob told you that the flavour change is so subtle that only a tea master right of the fields of Sri Lanka could notice it' you would buy it


I might just buy it anyway, I have a soft spot for Kayfuns

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

BumbleBee said:


> I might just buy it anyway, I have a soft spot for Kayfuns


If you do could you pls comment on the size of the airflow compared to a subtank mini v1. The airflow is what always put me off kayfuns


----------



## Rob Fisher

BumbleBee said:


> How does the Monster compare to the Billow 2 in terms of flavour?



They are coupled on the tote... what I like about the Monster is the single coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Average vapor Joe said:


> If you do could you pls comment on the size of the airflow compared to a subtank mini v1. The airflow is what always put me off kayfuns



Can't really make a call on that because I hated the Subtank V1 and never used it very much. The airflow is not as open as the Billow 2 but it's a lung hitter for sure but with flavour.


----------



## Delaray69

Istick 50w with a atlantis V2 on and some of my own vanilla custard 

Can't wait till tomorrow... getting a billow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Changed from the bell cap to the bigger tank with the see through section on the Monster 2. Old technology with some changes and updates to the airflow and juice channels... great vape! Don't throw out your old mods just yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> Changed from the bell cap to the bigger tank with the see through section on the Monster 2. Old technology with some changes and updates to the airflow and juice channels... great vape! Don't throw out your old mods just yet.
> 
> View attachment 32354


You're making me very jealous with that Kayfun Rob


----------



## Rob Fisher

BumbleBee said:


> You're making me very jealous with that Kayfun Rob



Sorry @BumbleBee... the novelty of playing with an old technology (updated) that rivals all the new fancy stuff really appeals to me. Also I have never ever had a kayfun that lasted more than a few minutes in my hand... and the part the impresses me most (apart from the nice vape) is the fact that it doesn't leak one bit... well not so far and I have changed tanks and still no sign of a leak...

There is one negative... the Bell Cap comes with a drip tip that fits fine but is a bit short... and my other drip tips don't fit too lekker... but on the big tank my drip tips fit perfectly!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SHiBBY

Average vapor Joe said:


> Could anyone recommend the best dremel for bf conversions and Also for smoothing out the rough edges on clones. Thanks



You mean which tip? For edges nothing beats Scotchbrite pads! Pick up a few from Builders. They come in nice large sheets. Hand sanding works fine, but if you have lots of finishing to do cut a few circles and throw them stacked into your Dremel buff tip. Then hand finish afterwards.


----------



## Alex_123

Vape mountain 



Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex_123

I didn't realize the sideways photo! Apologies and thanks to the secret porcupine!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeDude

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz

VapeDude said:


> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


You must have huge hands to have all that in your hand right now .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## VapeDude

Dubz said:


> You must have huge hands to have all that in your hand right now .



1 x Velocity RDA means 5 - 10 decent hits of each juice while drinking beer

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Gizmo

This kayfun monster v2 might get back into rebuildales. It's that good. 

Clapton coil 24G 8 wraps. 0.6ohm











Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Gizmo was I right or was I right?


----------



## Gizmo

Rob Fisher said:


> @Gizmo was I right or was I right?



Its incredible Rob. No dry hits like I have suffered with the Subtank Including the new one. Or the Lemo 2 or the Billow 2.

For me this is the best tank I have ever tried. Super basic but incredible.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Keyaam

Gizmo said:


> Its incredible Rob. No dry hits like I have suffered with the Subtank Including the new one. Or the Lemo 2 or the Billow 2.
> 
> For me this is the best tank I have ever tried. Super basic but incredible.


The goblin mini will give that tank a run for its money any day of the week.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki

Keyaam said:


> The goblin mini will give that tank a run for its money any day of the week.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


There's no comparison to be made really. They are two very different tanks.

As I run single coil builds 99% of the time, the monster v2 is more appealing to me. 

So I guess the question of which is better would be dependant on ones personal preference. 

Both tanks in question are beautiful though! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo

Yiannaki you got to try it. Come through I can make it worth your while :=) 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Gizmo said:


> Yiannaki you got to try it. Come through I can make it worth your while :=)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


You'll have to convince me on Saturday  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## method1

Gizmo said:


> This kayfun monster v2 might get back into rebuildales. It's that good.
> 
> Clapton coil 24G 8 wraps. 0.6ohm
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk



Looks like an interesting tank - is the kayfun a clone of this?

http://www.528custom.com/products/monster-v2?variant=1212620268


----------



## BumbleBee

method1 said:


> Looks like an interesting tank - is the kayfun a clone of this?
> 
> http://www.528custom.com/products/monster-v2?variant=1212620268


The Monster v2 is basically a beefed up Kayfun. 528 Customs did to the Kayfun what Brabus does to Mercs.

And then of course the cloners came along and copied it, so yes, this is a clone of a modified Kayfun

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## baksteen8168

BumbleBee said:


> The Monster v2 is basically a beefed up Kayfun. 528 Customs did to the Kayfun what Brabus does to Mercs.
> 
> And then of course the cloners came along and copied it, so yes, this is a clone of a modified Kayfun


Off topic, but I just had to ask...

Has Merc \ Brabus ever figured out how to utilize all of the torque those motors produce? In short - Brilliantly Powerful engines / Crappy Chassis...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

baksteen8168 said:


> Off topic, but I just had to ask...
> 
> Has Merc \ Brabus ever figured out how to utilize all of the torque those motors produce? In short - Brilliantly Powerful engines / Crappy Chassis...


Yes they have

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168

BumbleBee said:


> Yes they have
> 
> View attachment 32407


Eish... That just Screams "I have so much money and I have ran out of things to spend on"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike

@baksteen8168 or I dream of the zombie apocalypse

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Mike said:


> @baksteen8168 or I dream of the zombie apocalypse


Or that.


----------



## Nooby

Istick50 and Goblin mini... can't keep up any more. 'Think' I can settle now with the 2 Istick50's, Billow2 and Goblin mini...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

I am in love with this praxis although I do keep a plaster on my index finger as the button grip is quite strong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris

Once again.many thanks to @Dubz.
Another smooth classifieds deal.love the billow v2 so far

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz

Necris said:


> Once again.many thanks to @Dubz.
> Another smooth classifieds deal.love the billow v2 so far


You are welcome bud .


----------



## GadgetFreak

GS Tank with TC on .15 ohm Nickel coil




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

GadgetFreak said:


> GS Tank with TC on .15 ohm Nickel coil
> View attachment 32494
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



And powered by an apple?

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Goliath 2 Baby!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

In a tree even 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

n0ugh7_zw said:


> In a tree even
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Stunning picture.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

CraftyZA said:


> No, more for throat hit. The lower the resistance, the more vapour is produced. This in turn, produce a solid hit, and deliver a lot of nicotine.
> The chemicals in Flavours used in e-juice has a flash point of around 250 - 300 degrees. If you coil gets hotter than this, it can destroy the flavour. But sometimes that it okey. Take Oupa's VM4. It's like being round-house kicked in the face by caramel goodness. So losing some flavour with that, still tastes like a lot of caramel & vanilla goodness. But take something with weak flavour, and you will taste nothing. Basically just get a nice throat hit, with little to no taste.
> Melinda & Derik might still have some RSST's I hope. Grab one, and give it a try.




Ok so then I will stay on my nice little 1.6 ohm dual coal setup ??


----------



## kimbo

gertvanjoe said:


> Ok so then I will stay on my nice little 1.6 ohm *dual coal* setup ??


You running that on a Weber?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## EchoZA

Testing the new addition, Subox-Mini (white) 0.5 head @ 30w with Wacky Wicks from VK

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz

EchoZA said:


> Testing the new addition, Subox-Mini (white) 0.5 head @ 30w with Wacky Wicks from VK


No pics - it didn't happen .

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Zegee

Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## johan

Zegee said:


> View attachment 32547
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020



KAMASUTRA WRAP

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## GerharddP

Wow wow wow

Edit: pic rotated by an undercover Autobot

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Vape and coffee like a pie and coke

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeDude

Smoky Jordan said:


> Vape and coffee like a pie and coke
> View attachment 32574


That just means heartburn to me

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Keyaam

GerharddP said:


> View attachment 32572
> 
> Wow wow wow


Does the juice not drip out if you hold it that way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GerharddP

Keyaam said:


> Does the juice not drip out if you hold it that way
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL no the secret porcupine just hasnt redone the photo...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jebula999

Sigelei 150W, Billow V2 and some Purple Alien juice 





Please rotate 

Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!
...and an undercover Transformer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris du Toit

MMM Biscuit Dreams in the Big Dripper @ 0.7 24.5w really nice! Guys, if you have a "salt tooth" or not too fond of sweet vapes, give this a go! Really unique flavour

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

@Yiannaki will be happy with me tonight 

New Kayfun Monster V2. 

Identical setup to my trusty Lemo1 (1.1 ohm coil, rayon wick, 'Strawberry Ice' juice)




Verdict after first few toots:

Beautiful. Nice and crisp! Am liking it a lot so far. 

@Rob Fisher and @Gizmo you were right. I think I am gonna like this one. Thanks

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> @Yiannaki will be happy with me tonight
> 
> New Kayfun Monster V2.
> 
> Identical setup to my trusty Lemo1 (1.1 ohm coil, rayon wick, 'Strawberry Ice' juice)
> 
> View attachment 32650
> 
> 
> Verdict after first few toots:
> 
> Beautiful. Nice and crisp! Am liking it a lot so far.
> 
> @Rob Fisher and @Gizmo you were right. I think I am gonna like this one. Thanks


Argh you people and your Monster Kayfuns are giving me such a fomorash 

I'm glad though that you and @Rob Fisher are finally having a good Kayfun experience

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Beautiful. Nice and crisp! Am liking it a lot so far.
> 
> @Rob Fisher and @Gizmo you were right. I think I am gonna like this one. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @BumbleBee and @Rob Fisher (nice looking dish by the way, lol)

This tank is very nice. 

As Rob said in his video, very easy to build - and quite unusual for me, my first setup is working like a dream. Even long drags have no dryness to them. Not even a sign of a dry hit so far. I think this one wicks like a champ. It has quite large juice channels so maybe thats why. 

@BumbleBee , the only reason why I never had a good experience with Kayfuns is because my first one was a moody clone that leaked like a mofo. Such a pity. Put me off them since way back near the beginning of my vaping. I feel bad for that because I didnt even know about the clone vs original difference. Once again shows how a bad clone can put people off a device entirely. But it also is a signal to the vendors to check the clones they bring in and make sure they are at least good ones that work pretty well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## method1

I'm in need of a second tank since my wife can't keep her hands off mine (ooerr) - these monster v2 & goblin pics have me torn between the two.


----------



## Rob Fisher

method1 said:


> I'm in need of a second tank since my wife can't keep her hands off mine (ooerr) - these monster v2 & goblin pics have me torn between the two.



If you want a single coil device then Kayfun Monster 2 no question... if you want a dual coil device then get the Billow 2.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

@method1 , the monster kayfun V2 is great
It has three tank configurations:
-Bell cap (what i was using in the pic above)
-Then a metal tank with a window in the middle
-Then a full metal tank

Its made well and works easily out the box. If Rob Fisher gives it his stamp of approval, then you know it works well out the box with no issues.

I will report back on it over the coming days and let you know how it performs after a while.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## method1

Silver said:


> @method1 , the monster kayfun V2 is great
> It has three tank configurations:
> -Bell cap (what i was using in the pic above)
> -Then a metal tank with a window in the middle
> -Then a full metal tank
> 
> Its made well and works easily out the box. If Rob Fisher gives it his stamp of approval, then you know it works well out the box with no issues.
> 
> I will report back on it over the coming days and let you know how it performs after a while.



I've solved the dilemma by deciding to get both.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ollie

Dont play.... picked up the SnowWolf on saturday! what a beasty

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Adam & Eve by Gemini in the GEM.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Frank Zef

Sent from my toaster, yeah a toaster.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapingSquid

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 32758



That Storm Trooper Subox Mini looks too slick!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Frank Zef said:


> Sent from my toaster, yeah a toaster.



Great photo @Frank Zef !


----------



## Lim

Maganus on my Cloupor T8~ 150watt of cloud is blocking the TV!!


----------



## GadgetFreak

Just for tonight 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Cloudasaurus



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lim

The way to start the weekend! happy weekend guys!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Eequinox

hangs head in shame ... twisp edge only 10 more days only 10 more days and most likely 2 coils at least


----------



## method1



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Eequinox said:


> hangs head in shame ... twisp edge only 10 more days only 10 more days and most likely 2 coils at least


Hang in there bud, the pleasure will be all the more.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Deckie

Eequinox said:


> hangs head in shame ... twisp edge only 10 more days only 10 more days and most likely 2 coils at least


Hang in .... it's worth the wait.


----------



## Eequinox

well you did ask .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

Eequinox said:


> well you did ask .....


How does it vape?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Jebula999

Apple and vodka with a side of beard #51

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ErnstZA



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## crack2483

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eequinox

Dubz said:


> How does it vape?


a little harsh on the throat may need a bit more VG

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The Golf

18650 Hana mini with my Goblin mini stealth baby

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

The Golf said:


> 18650 Hana mini with my Goblin mini stealth baby
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Welcome back @The Golf - haven't seen you for a while.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

#VapeCheck

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## The Golf

Lol being hiding. Try to save money, second day back on the forum and i freaking order an IPV D2

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Silver

The Golf said:


> Lol being hiding. Try to save money, second day back on the forum and i freaking order an IPV D2
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Lol, classic!


----------



## Andre

The Golf said:


> Lol being hiding. Try to save money, second day back on the forum and i freaking order an IPV D2
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Lol, so true, but then FOMO brings me back every time!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Buan Stanley

Still my trusty twisp it's gotten me off the stinkies but Tuesday my istick 40w TC arrives can't wait


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Vaping the Goliath V2 on the SX Mini at last. Installed the coil unit, which came with it, 0.5 ohms. Then screwed the chimney down all the way, which resulted in dry hits as the juice could not reach the wick. Got it more or less sorted out - still not sure how exactly to do it - just did not screw it down completely. Then I must have had the juice control all wrong for when I checked it out at the bottom there was just a small open part and open according to their little manual was close on my system. So, more dry hits. Re-placed the juice control ring correctly. Great vape so far.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## GadgetFreak

With 6mg uncle junks savannah, Nickel coil at .0.13 ohms, 40 Joules and 200c



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Zahz

Just wanted to share with you guys a pic of how what breakfast looked like. Some cloudy custard in my evic VT whilst sipping on some iced Coffee latte. Both going down smoothly with great taste . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KB_314

One Hit Wonder & dual coils all weekend baby!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Buan Stanley

What's in my hand right now is my new eleaf istick 40w tc which is epic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz

Buan Stanley said:


> What's in my hand right now is my new eleaf istick 40w tc which is epic
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pics or it didn't happen .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Buan Stanley

As requested


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo

VT40 with Sub Tank mini and @hands drip tip




Just waiting for the tank to empty so that i can change the o-rings

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Snow Wolf Baby!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Nooby

Goblin mini & IPV D2...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Nooby said:


> Goblin mini & IPV D2...
> 
> View attachment 33458


Wow, that looks an awesome combination.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nooby

Andre said:


> Wow, that looks an awesome combination.



Agree with you... These 2 were made for each other. They are officially married and paired for life  Now to get some nickel wire and try this whole temperature sensing buzz.

Better picture...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## dewald.kotze

I really need to get me a goblin

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## skola

Nooby said:


> Agree with you... These 2 were made for each other. They are officially married and paired for life  Now to get some nickel wire and try this whole temperature sensing buzz.
> 
> Better picture...
> 
> View attachment 33474


This looks awesome.. What's the D2 like? quality, rattles etc?


----------



## Nooby

skola said:


> This looks awesome.. What's the D2 like? quality, rattles etc?



It's a stunning device. Both in the looks department and over all quality. No rattles. Fortunately it came with a silicone sleeve which I'm very grateful for as these devices can scratch very easily, unfortunately. I really love the size, very small yet powerful. It's heavier than my iStick50 watt though.

Overall, I am very happy! Found my perfect pair

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola

Nooby said:


> It's a stunning device. Both in the looks department and over all quality. No rattles. Fortunately it came with a silicone sleeve which I'm very grateful for as these devices can scratch very easily, unfortunately. I really love the size, very small yet powerful. It's heavier than my iStick50 watt though.
> 
> Overall, I am very happy! Found my perfect pair



Fortunately, that silicone sleeve doesn't really take away from the looks department. Still looks great. I'm sure the extra weight is a good thing considering how small the device is. Yea those pics are tempting me to get one  even though i know i shouldn't.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Nooby

skola said:


> Fortunately, that silicone sleeve doesn't really take away from the looks department. Still looks great. I'm sure the extra weight is a good thing considering how small the device is. Yea those pics are tempting me to get one  even though i know i shouldn't.



Dooooo iiiiiiittt

Edit: Sorry, meant to say wait till it's within your budget (sensible side of me talking now)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeDude

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Keyaam

Ipv d2 and goblin mini

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Nooby

Must say... @Keyaam & @Marzuq, you guys have a beautiful setup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

Nooby said:


> Must say... @Keyaam & @Marzuq, you guys have a beautiful setup


I had mine first hahahaha

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoky Jordan

n0ugh7_zw said:


> #VapeCheck
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


What coil are you using in the ijust 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Atlantis v2 0.5ohm I found the 0.3ohm to be kinda crappy. Too harsh 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoky Jordan

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Atlantis v2 0.5ohm I found the 0.3ohm to be kinda crappy. Too harsh
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


I also tried screwing the the Atlantis V2 0.3 coil but the juice holes were below the top of the Base so it had literally no flavour or vapour


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Smoky Jordan said:


> I also tried screwing the the Atlantis V2 0.3 coil but the juice holes were below the top of the Base so it had literally no flavour or vapour


Strange. You sure it's a v2 0.3ohm? The v1s have smaller wick holes which might be the cause of that issue. Mine wicked fine. It just spat and was heavy handed with the throat hit. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sig75 with Mutation X, Dual Claptons

​

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Smoky Jordan

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Strange. You sure it's a v2 0.3ohm? The v1s have smaller wick holes which might be the cause of that issue. Mine wicked fine. It just spat and was heavy handed with the throat hit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Yip maybe I will check it out again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

*This atty is epic!*









great machining!​

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex_123

Loving the new drip tip from Vapemob store in Longstreet! @Nimbus_Cloud
Friendly guy working behind the counter!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buan Stanley

Alex_123 if the guy at vapemob in long street is named Alex he is one of the most helpful people I have come across in retail ever


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq

Ipv d2 + goblin mini 
Diy box mod + goblin mini

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Dubz

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 33523
> 
> Ipv d2 + goblin mini
> Diy box mod + goblin mini


You love them mini-ons don't you .


----------



## Marzuq

Dubz said:


> You love them mini-ons don't you .



Lol you know it! 




These goblin minis are the best rta options around

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Keyaam

Marzuq said:


> Lol you know it!
> 
> View attachment 33524
> 
> 
> These goblin minis are the best rta options around


Nice bru. I agree fully with that statement

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nooby

Keyaam said:


> Nice bru. I agree fully with that statement
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Agree 100% as well. Thanks again for the coil build @Marzuq

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Nooby said:


> Agree 100% as well. Thanks again for the coil build @Marzuq



No problem boet. happy to help if i can

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frank Zef

Cold steel and warm custard. 







Sent from my toaster, yeah a toaster.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nooby

Anyway, in light of all that is happening... I decided to give the temp sensing a go. However, not yet ready to try it out in the goblin mini, my IPV D2 is cheating on the mini with the Odin lol..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keyaam

Nooby said:


> Anyway, in light of all that is happening... I decided to give the temp sensing a go. However, not yet ready to try it out in the goblin mini, my IPV D2 is cheating on the mini with the Odin lol..
> 
> View attachment 33608


And? Verdict?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nooby

Keyaam said:


> And? Verdict?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Lol, enjoying it.. Just need to get my right setting now. Hopefully soon. Feels weird dripping though.


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dewald.kotze

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## GadgetFreak

Rafique said:


> View attachment 33245


@Rafique whats the four gold o-rings for>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

But like a broken record... But I'm in love... 







Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

dewald.kotze said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your impressions on the Chalice @dewald.kotze?


----------



## Rafique

GadgetFreak said:


> @Rafique whats the four gold o-rings for>



Lol I have no response

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dewald.kotze

Andre said:


> Your impressions on the Chalice @dewald.kotze?


Really enjoying. i've only really built coils around 1 ohm and the flavor and airflow for mouth to lung is good for me. I cant really compare it to any other bf atty though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Eequinox

phone is on charge can't take a pic im on my one and only twisp edge but only 2 more days to go before i get my kangertek subox mini


----------



## Schuller

Some Complex Chaos Heavenly Peaches ... Yummy

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Buan Stanley

@Eequinox hang in there will be well worth it trust me on day three with my istick 40w TC it's heavenly compared to a twisp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

dewald.kotze said:


> Really enjoying. i've only really built coils around 1 ohm and the flavor and airflow for mouth to lung is good for me. I cant really compare it to any other bf atty though.


Thanks. I can and have compared. Not many beat the Chalice when it comes to flavour imo. The clone does have a bit of gurgling to it sometimes, but I just adjust the AFC to settle it.


----------



## GerharddP

Wow...match made in heaven..sir vape no5 vape soos n oom in TC!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## dewald.kotze

Andre said:


> Thanks. I can and have compared. Not many beat the Chalice when it comes to flavour imo. The clone does have a bit of gurgling to it sometimes, but I just adjust the AFC to settle it.


What sort of build do you use with yours?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Andre

dewald.kotze said:


> What sort of build do you use with yours?


You can check it out here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/chalice-clone-comparison.t12491/


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Evan

Sundowners

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

My baby...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeDude

Got the juice 2 days ago 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Just empty tanks




Major pitstop needed

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dubz

Silver said:


> Just empty tanks
> 
> View attachment 33669
> 
> 
> Major pitstop needed


You must've had a busy day today .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Dubz said:


> You must've had a busy day today .



Indeed I did @Dubz 

Vaping on fumes and am just too tired to go do a major pitstop

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Silver

Evan said:


> Sundowners
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Super pic @Evan
Where exactly is that if you don't mind me asking?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Evan

Thanks  
Sitting on the breakwater at the main beach in Richards bay

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buan Stanley

Just this guy with some vape king 60-40 pineapple and strawberry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ollie

A puff here, a puff there....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keyaam

Goblin mini and ipv d2. Such an awesome stealthy vape

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Just loving this tank, guess I should get my ass off the couch and fill it again

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ollie

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 33704
> Just loving this tank, guess I should get my ass off the couch and fill it again

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Oliver Barry said:


> View attachment 33710


It is done

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Ollie

SNAP!!! @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

Love me my bubbles

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

ET said:


> Love me my bubbles



So you finally got the bubbles... now we need some pics! Will be epic!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

ET said:


> Love me my bubbles


Dafuq?


----------



## Andre

BumbleBee said:


> Dafuq?


+1

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

BumbleBee said:


> Dafuq?





Andre said:


> +1


LoL vape bubbles, blowing bubbles with vapour in them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ET

BumbleBee said:


> Dafuq?

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

ET said:


>


----------



## Lushen

Atlantis 2 and extended tank on the iJust battery

And off course a Saturday afternoon beer

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## crack2483

Bobas bounty goodness! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk




Turning up the heat

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

This combination (IPV D2 with Velocity) is working for me.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Mike

@Andre I can't help but laugh at how goofy the Velocity looks. Especially on that tiny D2. All of a sudden his head is way bigger!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sigelei 75 with Goblin Mini and filled with a very delicious MilkMan! So happy the juice is awesome seeing I got such a big bottle!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Mike said:


> @Andre I can't help but laugh at how goofy the Velocity looks. Especially on that tiny D2. All of a sudden his head is way bigger!!!


Strangely enough, the size balance for me is just perfect. The picture does not do justice. The Goblin Mini was almost too small on there - and I hate the condensation on the IPV from the Goblin's air holes.
Did not like the Velocity on the Reo, probably the catch cup extra height.
Of course my Velocity is nowadays almost exclusively filled with a certain MMMs AshyBac.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike

I've not used drippers for a while - got a velocity on my iStick 40. Goodness, I'm mad about the thing!!! Tried a Mutation X4 and it just doesn't hold up to the velocity for me.

I was planning to get a Goblin mini and an IPV eventually. Thanks for the heads up. I do think that little tank is a game changer though. One with less airflow and slightly less leakprone would be incredible!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

*Teleos *Cloud Science *Gamma *- Not sure about the Mango, Peach and Cream but the Guava is outstanding! Actually I am getting a little peach... but it's *Guava *all the way. First of the Teleos Juices and I'm excited about trying the rest! Quality Juices no doubt!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Breakfast at Teleos - The Milk and chatting to @Genosmate on Skype! Life is good!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

The Moster V2 dressed up in old Kayfun bits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

zadiac said:


>


wowzers, you could use that as a battery backup system for your pc when the lights go out


----------



## zadiac

BumbleBee said:


> wowzers, you could use that as a battery backup system for your pc when the lights go out



Batteries last forever. I charge those once every two days or so. Ideal for at home vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Finally got to taste Muff Cake... Meh!  Tastes like nothing really... I don't get this juice at all. It is nowhere as nice as the Teleos range which so far is outstanding!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeDude

Rob Fisher said:


> Finally got to taste Muff Cake... Meh!  Tastes like nothing really... I don't get this juice at all. It is nowhere as nice as the Teleos range which so far is outstanding!
> View attachment 34053


Maybe needs steeping time?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

VapeDude said:


> Maybe needs steeping time?



I really hope so... will put the bottle at the back of the drawer and forget it for the meantime. 

Now back to the Teleos juices... so YUM!


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Usual combo 







Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paulie

Oki so its 2 hands lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rebel

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## VapeDude

Cheers!

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Buan Stanley

Milkman so yummy


Take me to the clouds

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## steamvent

Spent my morning blowing clouds off a cliff and over the border into Swaziland. (Don't know how to flip my images) 



Pic resized and rotated by an undercover autobot 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Buan Stanley

Rob I think you are the most kitted out Vaper on this or any forum 


Take me to the clouds

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

SA Express stealth machine...




Earlier today on route to a hot Botswana

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

My new toy














Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Buan Stanley

Take me to the clouds

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Buan Stanley

VapeDude said:


> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


That juice though it's heavenly


Take me to the clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

In our back yard in Koringberg - looks like Namaqualand. 

First few toots from the Sapor. Loving it so far @n0ugh7_zw and @Average vapor Joe. 
Now I need a black Sapor to go with the IPV D2, @Sir Vape!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Andre said:


> In our back yard in Koringberg - looks like Namaqualand.
> 
> First few toots from the Sapor. Loving it so far @n0ugh7_zw and @Average vapor Joe.
> Now I need a black Sapor to go with the IPV D2, @Sir Vape!


@Andre if you really want to enjoy it you need to put in the black wide bore drip tip. It's not super wide bore and is really comfortable. Btw enjoy the Sapor and happy coiling

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Andre said:


> In our back yard in Koringberg - looks like Namaqualand.
> 
> First few toots from the Sapor. Loving it so far @n0ugh7_zw and @Average vapor Joe.
> Now I need a black Sapor to go with the IPV D2, @Sir Vape!



I agree with what @Average vapor Joe said, for me at least I've found the little black wide bore tip even improves the flavour a little. I haven't used any other atomiser since I got my sapor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Andre said:


> In our back yard in Koringberg - looks like Namaqualand.
> 
> First few toots from the Sapor. Loving it so far @n0ugh7_zw and @Average vapor Joe.
> Now I need a black Sapor to go with the IPV D2, @Sir Vape!


Absolutely beautiful @Andre, looks like spring has sprung there already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stepping right out of my comfort zone tonight and trying a Cinnamon Vape... still not sure if it is my cup of tea but still giving it horns!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nope Cinnamon isn't for me... let's try some Tribal Blueberry Boss... never really tried Blueberry... very nice!  Massive clouds and great flavour!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Rob Fisher said:


> Stepping right out of my comfort zone tonight and trying a Cinnamon Vape... still not sure if it is my cup of tea but still giving it horns!
> 
> View attachment 34254


I'm vaping deadly sin by goodlife vapors it's a bakery cinnamon kinda deal. Tastes a lot like home made cinnamon pancakes with syrup. Really excellent juice. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope Cinnamon isn't for me... let's try some Tribal Blueberry Boss... never really tried Blueberry... very nice!  Massive clouds and great flavour!
> View attachment 34257





n0ugh7_zw said:


> I'm vaping deadly sin by goodlife vapors it's a bakery cinnamon kinda deal. Tastes a lot like home made cinnamon pancakes with syrup. Really excellent juice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



Did someone say cinnamon? Gimmie!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Yiannaki said:


> Did someone say cinnamon? Gimmie!


Best cinnamon vape I've had. Will bring some to the meet 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> Did someone say cinnamon? Gimmie!



It's yours @Yiannaki! Remind me to send it to you on the next parcel!


----------



## Yiannaki

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Best cinnamon vape I've had. Will bring some to the meet
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Don't get mad if it grows legs 

I also have some rad cinnamon to share with you though! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Yiannaki said:


> Don't get mad if it grows legs
> 
> I also have some rad cinnamon to share with you though!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Sounds like a fair trade

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> It's yours @Yiannaki! Remind me to send it to you on the next parcel!


Thanks skipper. Very kind as always! 

Speaking of parcels, it's been too long since I got some Fisher mail!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks skipper. Very kind as always!
> 
> Speaking of parcels, it's been too long since I got some Fisher mail!



It is indeed! You haven't bought any REO's for ages!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Yiannaki said:


> Did someone say cinnamon? Gimmie!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

Subox mini with Arctic tank

Quite a good vape 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sneakydino

Lazy saturday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

Poolside at Sun City...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

skola said:


> Poolside at Sun City...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lovely @skola!
Enjoy in style

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike

Well technically it's in my left hand 

Dual 9 wrap 28ga with DIY custard

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## skola

Silver said:


> Lovely @skola!
> Enjoy in style


Thanks @Silver.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pure unadulterated bliss!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Werner Beukes

Sigeili 150W and Atlantis V2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Finally got a bit of time to do some maintenance, new fan belts fitted and fresh juice in the clutch

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Creative 1


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

BumbleBee said:


> Finally got a bit of time to do some maintenance, new fan belts fitted and fresh juice in the clutch
> 
> View attachment 34411


nice wrap

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dewald.kotze

BumbleBee said:


> Finally got a bit of time to do some maintenance, new fan belts fitted and fresh juice in the clutch
> 
> View attachment 34411


after having to work on my car over the weekend, i realised i should've wraped my istick up. struggled to get all the dirt off after.


----------



## BumbleBee

dewald.kotze said:


> after having to work on my car over the weekend, i realised i should've wraped my istick up. struggled to get all the dirt off after.


Yeah, you can try as much as you like to work carefully and keep everything clean but it inevitably ends up a mess.


----------



## BumbleBee

Riaz said:


> nice wrap


Thanks man 

I'm thinking of selling it as a kit

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Lushen

I found the perfect stealth mod 






Goblin mini on iJust 2 battery...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Nice one @Lushen

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About with Cee Cee... Ribs and Merlot at Oscars!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Sig 150 with Goliath V2. Dripper performance with the RBA base and 0.3 ohm coil. Almost zero resistance on the airflow.






Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo

Getting my stuff ready for my anual fishing trip. Forgot how good the Rose v2 is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapington



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## stompi3

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza

Say What.....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Devaper

SMOK TFV4 
IPV3LI 200W MOD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Maxxis

Vapeception

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

So I made this today 

Very amateurish but, I'm learning 






Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

REO Black with HV Sunshine Cured Tobacco - 18mg




Blissful thumping
So good!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Fighting a flu, the colour coordinated Monster v2 is feeding me my menthol meds

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

My gosh, @zadiac 
Did you just get it today?
I may have missed another post. If so, apologies...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Silver said:


> My gosh, @zadiac
> Did you just get it today?
> I may have missed another post. If so, apologies...



Right here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.t250/page-418#post-267353 @Silver 
Got it on Friday

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dubz

zadiac said:


>


Thats a stunning mod bud .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vapeshifter

Reo and 3mg cowboys apple pie ELP

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Phillipvh

Zna clone with lemo for 0 nicotine. Ijust2 with 50watt istick for 3m nicotine!

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Necris



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Phillipvh said:


> Zna clone with lemo for 0 nicotine. Ijust2 with 50watt istick for 3m nicotine!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @Phillipvh 
Enjoy your stay. 
Feel free to introduce yourself at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-266#post-267349


----------



## Phillipvh

Thx bud will do

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lobo

ipv3li & billow v2

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not in my hand. Robin has it in his hand. 






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## kev mac

GadgetFreak said:


> GS Tank with TC on .15 ohm Nickel coil
> View attachment 32494
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How long do you get on a fully charged Granny Smith?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kev mac

Vapington said:


> View attachment 34505


A very nice shade of blue.


----------



## GerharddP

*Ménage à trois*

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Eyeball

Monday afternoon happiness

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stompi3

Have a cloud 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BansheeZA

Not working today and and having a vape on the invader mini and subtank mini with the cichlids watching my every move

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## skola



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## GadgetFreak

kev mac said:


> How long do you get on a fully charged Granny Smith?


Plenty, a day or so considering the very limited air intake on the GS. Also I am a chain vaper.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Phillipvh

Just got the Smok M80plus..paired with gimlet smok tank

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Devaper



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SHiBBY

@Tiaan spoiling me with some choice-grade noms today

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lushen

Enjoying the view at the Victoria Country Club

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Lushen said:


> Enjoying the view at the Victoria Country Club



Great @Lushen 
Where is Victoria Country Club?
Pre wedding golf game? Sounds fab


----------



## Yiannaki

For @VapeSnow

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## VapeSnow

Yiannaki said:


> For @Vape Snow


Like the look of that rda. Any drip tip included?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

VapeSnow said:


> Like the look of that rda. Any drip tip included?



Unfortunately not bud! But a one puff does a good job on there


----------



## Lushen

Silver said:


> Great @Lushen
> Where is Victoria Country Club?
> Pre wedding golf game? Sounds fab



@Silver, it is in Pietermaritzburg. 

Yes, a pre-wedding golf game with the groom and his dad, and what an amazing course and incredible views.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Daniel Saaiman

Authentic Panzer mod with Patriot RDA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

Nice probably the only authentic panzer in the country

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

It's awesome. This is the kinda temp control 8 can get behind... you can see how dry your wicks are. And you don't need to pop the top to juice up 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Devaper

@n0ugh7_zw what RDA is that bro? Damn its dope!


----------



## Zegee

Fishbone RDA basically Kennedy with glass cap very awesome

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g

Dimitri box with drilled out tugboat. Toot toot!.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel Saaiman

Just received my Subox mini!!!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Buan Stanley

Daniel you are gonna love it 


Take me to the clouds

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Satans_Stick

Chilling with the wolf today! Vaping on E-Liquid Project Amazon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Dubz

Satans_Stick said:


> Chilling with the wolf today! Vaping on E-Liquid Project Amazon.
> 
> View attachment 35225


That looks insane love the "blackout" .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Satans_Stick said:


> Chilling with the wolf today! Vaping on E-Liquid Project Amazon.
> 
> View attachment 35225



Ah, awesome @Satans_Stick

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Satans_Stick

Dubz said:


> That looks insane love the "blackout" .


Black like my soul

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## skola

Satans_Stick said:


> Chilling with the wolf today! Vaping on E-Liquid Project Amazon.
> 
> View attachment 35225


All black.. Looks good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel Saaiman

Agreed, the black looks super awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Satans_Stick said:


> Chilling with the wolf today! Vaping on E-Liquid Project Amazon.
> 
> View attachment 35225


There really is something special about a blacked out Subtank, doesn't get much sexier.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Pixstar

Buan Stanley said:


> Daniel you are gonna love it
> 
> 
> Take me to the clouds


I second that. I don't crave cigs...that has to count for something...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel Saaiman

Pixstar said:


> I second that. I don't crave cigs...that has to count for something...



It is a great device for sure!


----------



## hyphen



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## GerharddP



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## TheLongTwitch

Happiness ensues

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pixstar

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 35247


Is the different coloured replacement glass for Subtanks available locally?


----------



## DougP

Vapeshop Melrose arch shows stock

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar

DougP said:


> Vapeshop Melrose arch shows stock
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## BumbleBee

Pixstar said:


> Is the different coloured replacement glass for Subtanks available locally?


I got this one from Vapeking, as far as I know they only have them in black


----------



## Pixstar

BumbleBee said:


> I got this one from Vapeking, as far as I know they only have them in black


Thanks. As per @DougP,I checked and vapeshop have the colour ones online. Choice of five colours, for Nano and Mini.
http://vapeshop.co.za/subtank-glass-mini-nano

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jasonb

Satans_Stick said:


> Chilling with the wolf today! Vaping on E-Liquid Project Amazon.
> 
> View attachment 35225





BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 35247



Damnit, now I'm jelly, thought I was rocking the black like a pro :/

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

Pretty 
Thanks @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Yiannaki

Bumblebabe said:


> Pretty
> Thanks @BumbleBee
> View attachment 35265


Ooooh nice! Look who got some new shiny stuff! The pink drip tip rocks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Bumblebabe said:


> Pretty
> Thanks @BumbleBee
> View attachment 35265



Nice one @Bumblebabe!
Enjoy
What juice is in there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Seriously liking this RDA!



Was using this combo earlier



Also built my KS tank with some SS316L

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Seriously liking this RDA!
> 
> 
> 
> Was using this combo earlier
> 
> 
> 
> Also built my KS tank with some SS316L



That fishbone is an amazing little bugger, and it looks so good too 

How are you finding the draw on the KS, isn't it a bit tight? Mind you, I recall you saying something about being more in the public eye and needing something a little less obnoxious.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

BumbleBee said:


> That fishbone is an amazing little bugger, and it looks so good too
> 
> How are you finding the draw on the KS, isn't it a bit tight? Mind you, I recall you saying something about being more in the public eye and needing something a little less obnoxious.



Flavour on the fishbone is killer!

the KS is a 2.5mm draw, i took the AFC screw right out. you can definitely lung hit it. its pretty restrictive (Think magma clone + like a hair). I haven't quite hit the build on it yet. flavours kinda muted. I really got it because it looks mighty odd, and its pretty hard to argue with a 7ml tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Heh


Yiannaki said:


> Ooooh nice! Look who got some new shiny stuff! The pink drip tip rocks


hehehe I wish 
The only pink thingy is an old one


----------



## Bumblebabe

Silver said:


> Nice one @Bumblebabe!
> Enjoy
> What juice is in there?


I am 
@BumbleBee made me a nice tea and cinnamon juice 
First time I can say I like the juice I'm vaping woohoo!!!
Has been a struggle, but we found the right mix

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Lushen

Midweek break 







CBC Amber Weiss craft beer

Oh, and the D2 and subtank mini loaded with ELP Daddler

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Packed and on our way to Seattle!


Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver

Enjoy @Rob Fisher !
Looking forward to the glaciers coming up!


----------



## elvin119

My favorite gadgets  

Sent from my Note4!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel Saaiman

elvin119 said:


> My favorite gadgets
> 
> Sent from my Note4!




I'm very tempted to get an ego one to keep in the car!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jebula999

elvin119 said:


> My favorite gadgets
> 
> Sent from my Note4!


Look its me!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Necris



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

Rebuilt the Lemo 2, running on subox 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

What an awesome little device

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## gertvanjoe

Awesome device, must say.Very easy drag to it and so easy yo fill up. It can even handle liquids made to vape at 1000W






Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Riyash

iStick 40W with my Magma RDA running a single 5 wrap twisted 26g Kanthal coming in 0.5ohms and dripping Vapenouveau Oculus

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## theyettie

What's in your hand right now? What if it's not my subtank mini...  Still want a pic?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Silver

A @RIEFY car shot. Not as good as yours sharief but was thinking of you.




Arrived at a meeting. The trusty duo REO/Nuppin and REO Mini never fail. Workhorses of note

Fogging the car with the Nuppin lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Buan Stanley

SMPL with plume veil dual 26g 6 wraps coming in at 0.3 ohms 

With some of my DIY juices


Take me to the clouds

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gertvanjoe

Buan Stanley said:


> View attachment 35927
> 
> SMPL with plume veil dual 26g 6 wraps coming in at 0.3 ohms
> 
> With some of my DIY juices
> 
> 
> Take me to the clouds


that cookie ! Munch munch  

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Silver said:


> A @RIEFY car shot. Not as good as yours sharief but was thinking of you.
> 
> View attachment 35916
> 
> 
> Arrived at a meeting. The trusty duo REO/Nuppin and REO Mini never fail. Workhorses of note
> 
> Fogging the car with the Nuppin lol



Thanks for the edit @BumbleBee 
Downside of tapatalk is one cannot see the members in the drop down list after three characters
And i was rushing a bit to get a few more big puffs in before going to the meeting. Ha ha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Thanks for the edit @BumbleBee
> Downside of tapatalk is one cannot see the members in the drop down list after three characters
> And i was rushing a bit to get a few more big puffs in before going to the meeting. Ha ha


No worries bud 

Big rushy puffs always come first

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Finally have an afternoon to do nothing but pit stop the vape gear. Also brought out the Sigelei with Sapor dripper to vape something different for a change. Milky Way is in the dripper. 






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

First this...



Then this...



This too...



Now finally...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Wow @n0ugh7_zw , super photos!
Mind sharing with us whats going on with the coils in the 3rd pic?
Looks hectic!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Silver said:


> Wow @n0ugh7_zw , super photos!
> Mind sharing with us whats going on with the coils in the 3rd pic?
> Looks hectic!



Thats some UD clapton wire and some Vapowire ribbon.

I think, it's called tidal, because of the ripples it makes in the ribbon. anyway, the one coil is really grotty, so i haven't vaped that build yet, will sort it tomorrow night. Its really thick wire, but its not very dense. To give you an idea, thats somewhere around the diameter of 18G but the resistance of a dual 4 wrap with a 3.5mm ID is only 0.39 ohms. 

Awesome for regulated use.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mario

Rob Fisher said:


> Not in my hand. Robin has it in his hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robin Williams ALIVE!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!


----------



## Mario



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

In hand: Evic VT Mini with Pi2 RDA, dripping The Milk by Teleos

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Mario

Yiannaki said:


> In hand: Evic VT Mini with Pi2 RDA, dripping The Milk by Teleos


The Milk...is so yummy man,better get more its low bro<<<<<<<<@KieranD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buan Stanley

Take me to the clouds

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Pixstar

ELP Amazon. Need refill...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Awesome, you got the teal VT Mini finally @Yiannaki !
Congrats
Hope its vaping well


----------



## skola



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Paulie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## gertvanjoe



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan

gertvanjoe said:


>



Are you flying?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

yes as someone famous around here would say , "take me to the clouds"

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Buan Stanley

d


Take me to the clouds

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Edevill



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar

Paulie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, nice looking setup!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Edevill

Pixstar said:


> Wow, nice looking setup!


Thanks Pixstar
Got the Istick100w Saturday, having so much FUN and dripping is leka!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghostza

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Buan Stanley

Take me to the clouds

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo

Enjoying the #tuglyfe

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Italian regulated Squonker! DNA40 - SVA

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

Sapor = Great Flavour, like this RDA a lot

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Awesome little device. 2600mah battery, capable of firing down to 0.15 ohms, and it has very very VERY little battery sag. The ijust2 battery is amazing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> View attachment 36213
> 
> Awesome little device. 2600mah battery, capable of firing down to 0.15 ohms, and it has very very VERY little battery sag. The ijust2 battery is amazing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yusuf where do you buy that battery?


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

VapeSnow said:


> Yusuf where do you buy that battery?


They aren't available separate. Only in kits. I've got a spare if you're interested 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel Saaiman

Yiannaki said:


> In hand: Evic VT Mini with Pi2 RDA, dripping The Milk by Teleos


Wow the Evic mini looks great in that colour!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing DNA's Squonkers Baby!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Necris

Fractured hand check

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> Yusuf where do you buy that battery?





Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> They aren't available separate. Only in kits. I've got a spare if you're interested



I saw that available separately somewhere....let me check....here.http://eciggies.co.za/Eleaf-iJust2-BATTERY-2600mAh?search=ijust


----------



## VapeSnow

Andre said:


> I saw that available separately somewhere....let me check....here.http://eciggies.co.za/Eleaf-iJust2-BATTERY-2600mAh?search=ijust


Thx Andre but I'm picking that one up by Yusuf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_r

Some creme de la creme on a gloomy day

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SHiBBY

Everything that came in the mail yesterday

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

I also love boobies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Russell

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> View attachment 36213
> 
> Awesome little device. 2600mah battery, capable of firing down to 0.15 ohms, and it has very very VERY little battery sag. The ijust2 battery is amazing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks awesome!
Is it VV/VW?


----------



## Nova69

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> View attachment 36329
> 
> I also love boobies
> 
> This looks sick!Nice


----------



## GadgetFreak

With some Orion Milkyway 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GadgetFreak

Rob Fisher said:


> Italian regulated Squonker! DNA40 - SVA
> View attachment 36169


This is out of the world man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD

Rob Fisher said:


> Testing DNA's Squonkers Baby!
> 
> View attachment 36215
> View attachment 36216



That SVA though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vape_r

Got some milk man loaded up in the Goliath and VM -berry blaze in the goblin.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marechal

VapeSnow said:


> Yusuf where do you buy that battery?



You can get them from Eciggies
http://eciggies.co.za/Batteries/Eleaf-iJust2-BATTERY-2600mAh


----------



## MJ INC

My little piece of heaven

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rudi

Dimitri and some tribal juice

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## theyettie

Not as cool as some of the monster machines above, but still my baby. Have a lekker weekend you lekker people.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre_B

This Chocolate is awesome!! Thanks @Regardt van Zyl

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo

Daddy's little man.. Hahaha. 






Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kevkev

Andre_B said:


> View attachment 36456
> 
> 
> This Chocolate is awesome!! Thanks @Regardt van Zyl



Awesome setup. Looks good!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wazarmoto

Newly acquired mutation from Sirvape running a dual coil kanthal 26ga 2.5mm.0.6ohm build. Wicked Scottish style laddeh

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Edevill

Just Loving my Billow V2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Petrus

Edevill said:


> View attachment 36655
> 
> 
> Just Loving my Billow V2


I also just love my Billow V2. I am in the process of getting a Reo Grand. Want to give dripping a go.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Going fooooshing tomorrow so fired up Lily and Avril for the trip. Lily hasn't been out and about for a while!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## HPBotha

Toot toooot!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Edevill

Petrus said:


> I also just love my Billow V2. I am in the process of getting a Reo Grand. Want to give dripping a go.


How much do you pay for the Reo Grand?


----------



## Christos

Pretty much my daily vape with my custom juice in the back.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Evod1 on iStick20 at 5 Watts

Dont laugh
This is now my morning vape.

My wife annexed my old Evod and the two mighty MVPs! Has been vaping on it for the past few weeks. Am so very chuffed about that. She is loving VM Berry Blaze with added menthol concentrate.




But i miss my old setup

the draw on that older Evod was a bit tighter and slightly different. You know when you get used to something. The one im using now is a backup one i bought a while back. I find if I cover the one airhole with my finger its better, but still not the same.
I miss the old MVP. Was perfect. DC. Vaped nicer. This one is PWM and it rattles. 5W seems to be more tolerable. Also too small in the hand. I miss the sturdiness of the MVP fire button. Damn i just miss my MVPs.
I know its quite lame in todays day and age with all the amazing gadgetry available to miss such an antiquated setup. But the vape on that for first thing in the morning with the right juice was just perfect for me.

So long mighty MVPs and humble yet mighty Evod. At least I know it's for a superb cause.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> View attachment 36675
> 
> 
> Evod1 on iStick20 at 5 Watts
> 
> Dont laugh
> This is now my morning vape.
> 
> My wife annexed my old Evod and the two mighty MVPs! Has been vaping on it for the past few weeks. Am so very chuffed about that. She is loving VM Berry Blaze with added menthol concentrate.
> 
> View attachment 36676
> 
> 
> But i miss my old setup
> 
> the draw on that older Evod was a bit tighter and slightly different. You know when you get used to something. The one im using now is a backup one i bought a while back. I find if I cover the one airhole with my finger its better, but still not the same.
> I miss the old MVP. Was perfect. DC. Vaped nicer. This one is PWM and it rattles. 5W seems to be more tolerable. Also too small in the hand. I miss the sturdiness of the MVP fire button. Damn i just miss my MVPs.
> I know its quite lame in todays day and age with all the amazing gadgetry available to miss such an antiquated setup. But the vape on that for first thing in the morning with the right juice was just perfect for me.
> 
> So long mighty MVPs and humble yet mighty Evod. At least I know it's for a superb cause.


A megawatt box mod is cool, flashing lights and blueteeth are hip, but like you've told many people before, the perfect setup is the one that works for you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Petrus

BumbleBee said:


> A megawatt box mod is cool, flashing lights and blueteeth are hip, but like you've told many people before, the perfect setup is the one that works for you


Bumbelbee, I couldn't agree more, I think I got my perfect setup, good vape and flavour, also in the market for a serious upgrade, but is it worth the money? Maybe I must wait for my D2 and Billow V2 to die on me......?


----------



## Aidan

Nothing nicer than breakfast in bed. Vaping my newly bought ( got yesterday ) xcube two with some fruitloops mix.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Coco

Silver said:


> Evod1 on iStick20 at 5 Watts
> 
> Dont laugh
> This is now my morning vape.



I'm not laughing. I used a similar setup for a loooong time.

This week I have rescued my Nautilus Mini and have been using it on my iStick 40W in addition to a Subtank Nano (1.5 ohm) on a mini eVic VT (quite airy with the holes closed). MTL all the way.

In short... currently going for a MTL daily setup myself, nothing wrong with it, still lung-hit the crap out of my various subohm tanks in the evening. I don't miss burning through 10 mls every couple of hours during the day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Petrus said:


> Bumbelbee, I couldn't agree more, I think I got my perfect setup, good vape and flavour, also in the market for a serious upgrade, but is it worth the money? Maybe I must wait for my D2 and Billow V2 to die on me......?


Just yesterday I was looking at the XCubeII in my cart wondering; "Do I really need this? Yes I do, need much power for the TFV4 also in the cart.... hmmmm, do I really need that? I can't vape it indoors without adequate ventilation. Ok screw it, let me just take a iStick 100w instead.... " and so the process repeated itself, I took a few good hard puffs off my iStick 50w powered Billow v2, sat back and realised that I really enjoy this combo and emptied my cart.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

All kinds of awesomeness

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GadgetFreak

Ipv2 and the last of my banana




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Necris

This juice is simply amazing.pleasant surprise indeed.re ordering in 100ml very soon.well done complex chaos

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> My wife annexed my old Evod and the two mighty MVPs! Has been vaping on it for the past few weeks. Am so very chuffed about that. She is loving VM Berry Blaze with added menthol concentrate.



@Silver that is the biggest Chicken Dinner I have heard in a while! Tell her I'm very proud of her and really happy to hear that! Give her any and all mods she wants!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> @Silver that is the biggest Chicken Dinner I have heard in a while! Tell her I'm very proud of her and really happy to hear that! Give her any and all mods she wants!



Thanks Rob - I will tell her
- she took a liking to the MVP/Evod from the first puff and hasn't changed anything since. So far so good. 
She has access to any mod and any juice - but she likes that one and the Berry Blaze/Menthol

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Coco said:


> I'm not laughing. I used a similar setup for a loooong time.
> 
> This week I have rescued my Nautilus Mini and have been using it on my iStick 40W in addition to a Subtank Nano (1.5 ohm) on a mini eVic VT (quite airy with the holes closed). MTL all the way.
> 
> In short... currently going for a MTL daily setup myself, nothing wrong with it, still lung-hit the crap out of my various subohm tanks in the evening. I don't miss burning through 10 mls every couple of hours during the day.



Thanks @Coco

The thing for me is that for the first hour or so after waking up, I need a very mild vape. So thats why I like the Evod. I also like the Nauty Mini but the Evod has a mystical wonderful flavour for the fruity juices - for me at least. Agree with you on the issue of juice consumption. The 1.5 ml of juice lasts me about 3 days of using it mainly in the mornings first thing - and sometimes I just take it out with me because of its reliability and low cost. Although having said that, they will soon be scarce and I probably wont find them. 

During the day I switch over to the Reos - MTL on the RM2s and Lung hits on the Nuppins. I also do restrictive lung hits on the Lemo1 as a mindless vape from about midday onwards. 

I love the Nuppins and the bigger lung hits - but I am not one for massive clouds for the sake of it. Just like the feeling of a good long airy lung hit from time to time.


----------



## skola

Matchy matchy...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

JB Squonker - More at http://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.t250/page-430

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## hands

Silver said:


> Evod has a mystical wonderful flavour


 i still use my evod and i have to agree that there is something magical with that little beauty. my wife has now taken my evod and she says that the drippers are way to strong and only use the evod.



Rob Fisher said:


> JB Squonker


ooh my soo shiny congrats and well done to @Genosmate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dwayne19420

In my hand now is this let's see how many people I can make laugh  thanks to @shaunnadan I was given a ego mega tank and I paired it with my very mini istick lol but works great can not complain happy vape till I get my hands on somthing better. ....

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dwayne19420

dwayne19420 said:


> In my hand now is this let's see how many people I can make laugh  thanks to @shaunnadan I was given a ego mega tank and I paired it with my very mini istick lol but works great can not complain happy vape till I get my hands on somthing better. ....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely miniature vape @dwayne19420 

Kudos and respect to @shaunnadan !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ChadB

My first RDA, arrived from Sirvape this morning. Excellent service. 
Did a twisted dual 26g and wow this is awesome!!! 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Necris



Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Alex_123

Early weekend! IPV4S+Vulcan vaping Nom du plume No.2. Such great summer vibe juice! Sapor arriving tomorrow!!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Andre

Reo Mini with Origen Little 16 BF, single coiled at 1.1 ohms, which brings out the tart in MMM's Lime Party most magnificently.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Reo Mini with Origen Little 16 BF, single coiled at 1.1 ohms, which brings out the tart in MMM's Lime Party most magnificently.


Looks very nice, but R1500 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## jlw777

Hi all, replaced cigarette with vaping for about 3 months.

Started out with twisp clearo, edge and now evic vt mini with orion galaxy flavour juice.

Look forward to experience different juices and learn more about vaping

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre

jlw777 said:


> Hi all, replaced cigarette with vaping for about 3 months.
> 
> Started out with twisp clearo, edge and now evic vt mini with orion galaxy flavour juice.
> 
> Look forward to experience different juices and learn more about vaping


Most welcome to the forum @jlw777. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Great gear you have there. Happy vaping.


----------



## Ollie

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## RIEFY

old faithful







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yiannaki

Oliver Barry said:


> View attachment 36859
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Judging by the picture, I'm guessing there is an amazing coil in there which was made by an even more amazing Greek

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ollie

Yiannaki said:


> Judging by the picture, I'm guessing there is an amazing coil in there which was made by an even more amazing Greek



Its the Greek coil 9000... Ill hook you up with the dude that built it. probably the best vape Ive ever had! No lies. Just need to get my hands on a roll of 26g Nickel wire, then im set!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Oliver Barry said:


> Its the Greek coil 9000... Ill hook you up with the dude that built it. probably the best vape Ive ever had! No lies. Just need to get my hands on a roll of 26g Nickel wire, then im set!


It's an epic setup you have right there bro. 

I am having fomo of note. Lol. The day you join the sx mini club, I leave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie

Yiannaki said:


> It's an epic setup you have right there bro.
> 
> I am having fomo of note. Lol. The day you join the sx mini club, I leave



If you didnt leave, id never have joined! Thanks bro!


----------



## GadgetFreak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

jlw777 said:


> Hi all, replaced cigarette with vaping for about 3 months.
> 
> Started out with twisp clearo, edge and now evic vt mini with orion galaxy flavour juice.
> 
> Look forward to experience different juices and learn more about vaping



Welcome to the forum @jlw777 
Great first post
Congrats on the 3months off stinkies


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> It's an epic setup you have right there bro.
> 
> I am having fomo of note. Lol. The day you join the sx mini club, I leave



What happened here @Yiannaki ?
You got rid of that awesome super duper mod? No way!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> What happened here @Yiannaki ?
> You got rid of that awesome super duper mod? No way!


Haha the one in the pic isn't mine! Ivano gave me an offer I couldn't resist 

Now to source a dna 200 replacement!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> What happened here @Yiannaki ?
> You got rid of that awesome super duper mod? No way!



He wants to get back into the Reo club. I couldn't help notice him drooling over my mods today.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

My Evic got a pink glittery Makeover thanks @Rowan Francis

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

my precious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Stroodlepuff said:


> My Evic got a pink glittery Makeover thanks @Rowan Francis


Ah that is the coolest thing I've seen is ages! Nice work @Rowan Francis! Enjoy Stroods, it looks awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP

Tatyana

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

Thumper is back in full force.

This time with *29g* wire. Paracoil with 5 double wraps. Small 1.6mm ID. About 0.4 ohms.





Blackbird 18mg

My gosh it's glorious. Crisp. Instant. And a thumping throat hit. Whoa mama. Love it!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Gert_Koen

Fade to black..Some Crusty custard mixed with Yogi drip



Sent using a telegraph

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

CC Mod with Origen Little 16! This atty has a lot of potential and the air holes can go from Mouth to Lung to a full Lung hit... this looks to be a winner of note. Will see how I go with it over the next few days! Thanks @Andre!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> CC Mod with Origen Little 16! This atty has a lot of potential and the air holes can go from Mouth to Lung to a full Lung hit... this looks to be a winner of note. Will see how I go with it over the next few days! Thanks @Andre!
> View attachment 37324


I have been using it for about 2 weeks now with a single Z coil in the middle. Flavour is most impressive. Was surprised that one could take a full and comfortable lung hit on the biggest air holes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing the new NCV Juices...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff Daddy

Mad Industries Penny mod and Vortice RDA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Gert_Koen

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 37379
> View attachment 37380


That is absolutely stunning Mr. Fisher!!!

Sent using a telegraph

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yes I bought another tank... this one looked interesting... the Bellus on the Snow Wolf 200! Hated the little drip tip and replaced it with a @hands drip tip! Much better!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MorneW

@Rob Fisher Hey, So what is your opinion on the Bellus?


----------



## BioHAZarD

VTC MINI with ZEPHYRUS







Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

BioHAZarD said:


> VTC MINI with ZEPHYRUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Note 4


Where did you get the vtc mini bud?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

MorneW said:


> @Rob Fisher Hey, So what is your opinion on the Bellus?



It's early days because I have only been playing with it for a few hours but it certainly seems to be living up to expectations... I love the top fill option and it looks pretty good! Simple to use and easy to clean. The airflow ring is WAY too loose and that is really annoying. Love the single coil option.

Time will tell if it leaks but so far so good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> It's early days because I have only been playing with it for a few hours but it certainly seems to be living up to expectations... I love the top fill option and it looks pretty good! Simple to use and easy to clean. The airflow ring is WAY too loose and that is really annoying. Love the single coil option.
> 
> Time will tell if it leaks but so far so good.


@Rob Fisher there is alot of talk about the tank leaking when refilling. However another forum member gave me a tip which will prove to be very useful. Ive refilled my bellus 6 times since i got it yesterday and not a single leak.
what you need to do it as follows.
note the dot and open circle at the airflow ring. in normal use those two need to be lined up.
when refilling, simply move the airflow holes to where the dot is. basically closing the airflow.
now fill your tank. close her up. and reposition the dot and circle to line up again. 
no leaks no fuss

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Marzuq said:


> @Rob Fisher there is alot of talk about the tank leaking when refilling. However another forum member gave me a tip which will prove to be very useful. Ive refilled my bellus 6 times since i got it yesterday and not a single leak.
> what you need to do it as follows.
> note the dot and open circle at the airflow ring. in normal use those two need to be lined up.
> when refilling, simply move the airflow holes to where the dot is. basically closing the airflow.
> now fill your tank. close her up. and reposition the dot and circle to line up again.
> no leaks no fuss


I'm worried about you. You Vape too much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> I'm worried about you. You Vape too much
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



agreed!! going to have to join one of those anonymous functions...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Marzuq said:


> agreed!! going to have to join one of those anonymous functions...


I pushed the bellus up to 70w last night and killed Half a tank in 10mins 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Marzuq said:


> @Rob Fisher there is alot of talk about the tank leaking when refilling. However another forum member gave me a tip which will prove to be very useful. Ive refilled my bellus 6 times since i got it yesterday and not a single leak.
> what you need to do it as follows.
> note the dot and open circle at the airflow ring. in normal use those two need to be lined up.
> when refilling, simply move the airflow holes to where the dot is. basically closing the airflow.
> now fill your tank. close her up. and reposition the dot and circle to line up again.
> no leaks no fuss



Bingo! I did exactly the opposite when I first filled it and got juice everywhere...  Thanks for the tip!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> I pushed the bellus up to 70w last night and killed Half a tank in 10mins
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



what coil build you use? got home from class last night and worked on another assignment so didnt get around to the 24g build


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Marzuq said:


> what coil build you use? got home from class last night and worked on another assignment so didnt get around to the 24g build


24g nichrome80, 8wrap 2.4mm ID. Tight tight tight. But she fits and the Vape is insane at high power. Very decent at 40-45w, but shines above 60.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> 24g nichrome80, 8wrap 2.4mm ID. Tight tight tight. But she fits and the Vape is insane at high power. Very decent at 40-45w, but shines above 60.
> View attachment 37402
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



im still running the 26g 2.5mm ID 7 wrap build at around 40w.
this tank gives superb flavour. And heat is not a factor. the direct airflow makes a world of difference. My new favourite tank for sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Where did you get the vtc mini bud?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


VapeClub buddy

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## MorneW

Damn...You guys are making me itch


----------



## groovyvaperman

After almost a year of only lung hitting, i found my first 'premium' MTL tank that was lost all this time and suprisingly i can still do with it nic doesnt feel all that high so maybe some 12mg or more



Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq

Fully clothed 



How sexy when undressed

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## gertvanjoe

@groovyvaperman I have the same setup as you 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

This is quite rare

My last pitstop was on Saturday. Just been so busy over the past few days. 

So am down to my last ml of juice in REO Silver. All other devices are empty. Gosh. Red alert.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> My last pitstop was on Saturday. Just been so busy over the past few days.



I'm with you Hi Ho @Silver! I have a MAJOR Pit Stop on the go today!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Card

Been tracking this juice down for weeks and today I got the last bottle of Valley Girl @VapeShop.co.za. This might very be the last one in JHB for a while (Sad Face)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Murray Juana

Anarchist Mod s.s with an Infinite CLT2 RDA with some home made mix

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kaizer

Felt like going retro with the Reo today

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## VapeDude

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eequinox

My Subox mini with Sapor dripper and favorite beer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

@Kaizer That a twisp drip tip on the reo ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## acorn

SX mini & Bellus

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Weaselwebb

Eleaf 100w & bellus







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre

Reo Woodvil with Sapor BF. Bliss.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing NCV Juices!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff

#gobokke 






Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GadgetFreak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Stroodlepuff said:


> #gobokke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


I should delete this.... That was depressing.... 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Stroodlepuff said:


> I should delete this.... That was depressing....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


Oh was there rugby on?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KB_314

Jazzy Boba is delicious. Very accurate. 
It was too sweet in the Goblin mini, same story in the Bellus. But it's slightly muted in a single coil Monster V2 and at lower power - just perfect!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Pixstar

KB_314 said:


> View attachment 37781
> 
> Jazzy Boba is delicious. Very accurate.
> It was too sweet in the Goblin mini, same story in the Bellus. But it's slightly muted in a single coil Monster V2 and at lower power - just perfect!


Delicious is spot on! I must try the one you have too...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## stevie g

@Pixstar what mod is that? Looks nice and stealthy.


----------



## Pixstar

Sprint said:


> @Pixstar what mod is that? Looks nice and stealthy.


Hey @Sprint it's the IPV D2


----------



## Andre

KB_314 said:


> View attachment 37781
> 
> Jazzy Boba is delicious. Very accurate.
> It was too sweet in the Goblin mini, same story in the Bellus. But it's slightly muted in a single coil Monster V2 and at lower power - just perfect!


Try it with you twisted coil Cyclops.


----------



## GadgetFreak

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> View attachment 36329
> 
> I also love boobies
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did know if you deserve a "Funny" rating or and "Awesome" one 
Was this a bloop on the boobies?


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

GadgetFreak said:


> I did know if you deserve a "Funny" rating or and "Awesome" one
> Was this a bloop on the boobies?


I never like the bloobies Joose that much, so maybe now you'll understand 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GadgetFreak

Winner!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## GadgetFreak

Vape is stable as UNIX 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Little bit of this


Some of that


This too


Too much of this


Lastly



Picked up a Bellus yesterday, must say, so far I'm really not digging it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

There are going to be quite a few things in my hand today... Juice testing and tank testing time!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

Rob Fisher said:


> There are going to be quite a few things in my hand today... Juice testing and tank testing time!
> View attachment 37942


 
Milky Way in the Bellus/ SX Mini, exactly what I have in mine! Amazing how the Bellus intensify the flavour profiles to a new level, I'm also busy rotating my old favourites in the Bellus and a re-discovering them on a new level.

Aromamizer also on the way and looking forward in comparing the two on flavour and similar builds.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

acorn said:


> Milky Way in the Bellus/ SX Mini, exactly what I have in mine! Amazing how the Bellus intensify the flavour profiles to a new level, I'm also busy rotating my old favourites in the Bellus and a re-discovering them on a new level.
> 
> Aromamizer also on the way and looking forward in comparing the two on flavour and similar builds.



All of a sardine I'm getting more Lime/Lemon in the Milky Way with this set up... I've realised that coil and wick building along with different tanks and different power ratings changes the juice dramatically. I'm still playing but the Bellus for me is a winner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Wyvern

I feel so mini compared to you all - but then again still new at this 
Istick mini 10V with nautilus mini. Vape Mob Mango juice 

The second picture is my mini collection so far, thanks to some awesome members I have a few tasters in there

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee

Wyvern said:


> I feel so mini compared to you all - but then again still new at this
> Istick mini 10V with nautilus mini. Vape Mob Mango juice
> 
> The second picture is my mini collection so far, thanks to some awesome members I have a few tasters in there



A little over a week in and you already have a very nice little stash going there, and in a shiny blik

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

BumbleBee said:


> A little over a week in and you already have a very nice little stash going there, and in a shiny blik


Hehehe I have a smaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllllllll problem collecting weird things, from ALL the stickees, various tins, at one point teddy bears (I handed over 2 black bags full of teddy bears one year they did that teddy bear drive for the police - it was all my own teddy bears  I still have a few that I will never let go tho).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Wyvern said:


> Hehehe I have a smaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllllllll problem collecting weird things, from ALL the stickees, various tins, at one point teddy bears (I handed over 2 black bags full of teddy bears one year they did that teddy bear drive for the police - it was all my own teddy bears  I still have a few that I will never let go tho).


lol, yeah I'm also fond of collecting stuff. We also went through a tin phase but eventually gave most of them away, they take up a lot of space! These days I mostly do coins and Hotwheels. I still have a box of Spinners that came in packs of Simba chips around 12 years ago, I ate a lot of chips

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wyvern

BumbleBee said:


> lol, yeah I'm also fond of collecting stuff. We also went through a tin phase but eventually gave most of them away, they take up a lot of space! These days I mostly do coins and Hotwheels. I still have a box of Spinners that came in packs of Simba chips around 12 years ago, I ate a lot of chips


Yea my two biggest guitly pleasures in the uk was my books and handbags - trust me working at a charity store didnt help my collection addictions.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lushen

It's a beautiful Wednesday afternoon.
Vaping ELP White Biscuit and sipping CBC Amber Weiss

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

JB Mod with Cyclops. It vapes like a dream, @Genosmate.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chicken Dinner right there @Genosmate and @Andre!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Starting to grow on me... a little

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## groovyvaperman

Andre said:


> JB Mod with Cyclops. It vapes like a dream, @Genosmate.


Those mods need to be commercialized too damn sexy

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rafique

For some reason, even though the bellus has a more prominent flavour I still prefer the goblin.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz

Sorry about the pic, my camera is stuck on supermacro with the lens fully extended.



I think its an electronic boner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

lolz just kidding. 




on a side note, I dig beards labels, nice texture, hence the macro.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cloudasaurus

Vape of the day:




Got some DDD in the goblin mini...NOM NOM!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom

VM Modz DNA40 - FeV - Rocket Man

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pixstar

Cloudasaurus said:


> Vape of the day:
> 
> View attachment 38126
> 
> 
> Got some DDD in the goblin mini...NOM NOM!!


@Cloudasaurus what mod is that with your Goblin Mini?


----------



## Cloudasaurus

Pixstar said:


> @Cloudasaurus what mod is that with your Goblin Mini?


@Pixstar SMPL

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar

Cloudasaurus said:


> @Pixstar SMPL


Goes so well together!


----------



## Kaizer



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## stevie g

I'm surprised no one's posted a dik pic... Okay I'm not surprised that would be flippin' gross but just imagine the look on your face when that picture opens. Lol






Okay I'm out


----------



## BumbleBee

Sprint said:


> I'm surprised no one's posted a dik pic... Okay I'm not surprised that would be flippin' gross but just imagine the look on your face when that picture opens. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I'm out


Erm... Have you been left unsupervised again?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## stevie g

Yes

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz

Sometimes I can be so silly. 

You cant really drip astros through that small nozzle.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 12


----------



## Wyvern

@blujeenz that is awesome

For me it is going home for lunch ( I will not show what I had for lunch tho since that was boring.)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz

@Wyvern Looks cool, starting to dig those small mods. 
Needs some more lighting from the front and less from the back to show off the actual subjects.


----------



## Wyvern

blujeenz said:


> @Wyvern Looks cool, starting to dig those small mods.
> Needs some more lighting from the front and less from the back to show off the actual subjects.


Yea still getting used to the lg phone's camera  I really love this little mod, it is awesome.


----------



## blujeenz

Been vaping _Legends Dean _till the pyrex glowed_,_ ok slight exaggeration, but you get my drift. 
Im using a new OCC single vertical coil 1.5ohm which gives a very airy draw, yet the flavour is still immense.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

These three are my workhorses and one of them is in my paw most of the time! And these are my favourite drip tips! (Apart from my special custom drip tip on the Lil Pinch).

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GravityVapors

Coil building time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Matchy matchy bubblegum mods  







Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## capetocuba

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> I pushed the bellus up to 70w last night and killed Half a tank in 10mins
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And you still don't have hairs on your chest


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

capetocuba said:


> And you still don't have hairs on your chest


You miss me old man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capetocuba

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> You miss me old man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Saturday night games, drinks and a vape... My happy place




Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola

Sunday evening with Phillip Rocke and my custom IPV D2...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

SX Mini with Bellus and Milky Way (NB the 100ml Bottle).

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## dwayne19420

Rob Fisher said:


> SX Mini with Bellus and Milky Way (NB the 100ml Bottle).
> View attachment 38743


Hey Rob where did you get 100 ml bottle from .. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## skola

Rob Fisher said:


> SX Mini with Bellus and Milky Way (NB the 100ml Bottle).
> View attachment 38743


@Cave Johnson you need to organize yourself a 100ml bottle the rate you go through this juice.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

dwayne19420 said:


> Hey Rob where did you get 100 ml bottle from ..



Cleaned out one of my old Tropical Ice Bottles.


----------



## dwayne19420

My collection is growing slowly  rocking some coffee vape in my mini and mr Hardwicks in the kangertech subtankmini



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dwayne19420

Rob Fisher said:


> Cleaned out one of my old Tropical Ice Bottles.


Ahh clever clever lol  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Sally Williams Almond Nougat paired with WB Blackbird. 




Winner combination

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Sally Williams Almond Nougat paired with WB Blackbird.
> 
> View attachment 38745
> 
> 
> Winner combination


I miss nougat

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BumbleBee said:


> I miss nougat



Me three!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

skola said:


> Sunday evening with Phillip Rocke and my custom IPV D2...
> View attachment 38741


That looks awesome! How did you get that done?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## skola

Pixstar said:


> That looks awesome! How did you get that done?


Thanks @Pixstar! I'm gonna post a thread tomorrow.. But the patina finish I was going for is created with alcohol ink...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## method1

Alex said:


>



Assuming thats 18mg.. how does it taste?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pixstar

skola said:


> Thanks @Pixstar! I'm gonna post a thread tomorrow.. But the patina finish I was going for is created with alcohol ink...


Thanks @skola look forward to it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Morning vape

The mighty Evod1 on iStick20 with VM Berry Blaze and added menthol drops

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lil Pinch in my hand and Baby Choo on my lap!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kaizer



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Lushen

Kaizer said:


> View attachment 38795



If you don't like it, I will gladly take it off your hands...
I'm on the search for exact same setup!


----------



## Kaizer

Lushen said:


> If you don't like it, I will gladly take it off your hands...
> I'm on the search for exact same setup!



Just completed the setup this weekend. Been on the hunt for a black SL Reo for some time while holding on to the black cyclone AFC. So glad the search is over.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cee Cee #2 direct from the US of A Baby!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## VapingSquid



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

*Golden Oldie*



Stillare + Chuff Clone + iStick 100W



Wire: *24AWG Vapowire Kanthal A1 *
Wraps:* 6 per coil*
Inner Diameter: *3.5mm *
Resistance: *0.30 ohms*
Wattage: *62.5W*

Dripping modified Halo - Captain Jack

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Courly

jl10101 said:


> View attachment 38940



What mg? any good?


----------



## Mike Card

Just some Ruthless through a SnowWolf no biggie









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tom. F

BumbleBee said:


> I miss nougat


Wherwe did it go?


----------



## Kaizer

Miketruant said:


> Just some Ruthless through a SnowWolf no biggie



I get all itchy when I see the .2

Why not just 49.0?

..... I have a problem

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Yea man, make it an even *50 *


----------



## Mike Card

@Kaizer if you think 49 is good wait till you try 49.2!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Too damn hot to do anything else!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Tom. F

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 38976
> 
> 
> Too damn hot to do anything else!


Too hot? I would rather be you than me right now. Its cold and rainy here in the Eastern Cape. I must say I love to pair a good hearty stout with a menthol vape.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Still my favourite tank



Trying something new in the Sapor, the turbulence in this build actually gives off really nice flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wyvern

Just cos...



Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee

Wyvern said:


> Just cos...
> View attachment 39011
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


So how is that VTC treating you?


----------



## Wyvern

Oh loving this little mod. And how quickly I swapped to tc. Plus it makes your queen of hearts difficult to put down. That has become my morning vape

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Dimitri and CLT V3 running 0.2 Ohm and White Label Keylime Pie

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Alex

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 38976
> 
> 
> Too damn hot to do anything else!



No way! I have to get me some of this


----------



## Viper_SA

Alex said:


> No way! I have to get me some of this



I missed out n the previous run. By the time I heard about it everyone was sold out and said it was a limited edition only. See it's back again all over now. If you like the normal Milk Stout, you'll love this. Has a sort of bitter, dark chocolate hint. 

I don't drink much lately, but today called for it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Oh that chocolate infused Milk Stout is gorgeous. Its just the right amount of Choc. 

Didn't know it was limited or I would've bought more.

Ice ice cold, it's hard to beat.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Card

I finally got me some Milky Way! I'm going to make it rain tonight there will be so many clouds! thanks to Craig at @Sir Vape for the great service and speedy delivery to my JHB office before I even got to work.

Keep up The Good Work Sir Vape!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chilli

SMOK M80 and Billow V2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The current vape team!

Woody with SS Coil, Cee Cee with SS Coil and wider Cyclone hole, REO with Divo and Kanthal, Cee with Manta and dual SS, 2 x Bellus Dual Kanthals and last but by no means least Lil Pinch with Kanthal... 4 with Tropical Ice and three with Milky Way! All set for the weekend baby!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Eequinox

if you had to choose which would be your favorite @Rob Fisher


----------



## Viper_SA

Eequinox said:


> if you had to choose which would be your favorite @Rob Fisher



Never ask a man which is his favorite child!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Eequinox said:


> if you had to choose which would be your favorite @Rob Fisher



Honesty right now probably the Lil Pinch followed by the SL/LP REO and then Cee Cee #1...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eequinox

Viper_SA said:


> Never ask a man which is his favorite child!


lol was expecting a rely like this


----------



## Petrus

Hehe, though one, my wife told me this afternoon if she only can get so much attention as my Reo's

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Marvellous lineup @Rob Fisher !
All set - no better feeling
Lovely devices!

Didnt think I would see the day more than one juice and more than one type of coil would go into the permanent rotation. This is great

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Mini Vape Meet with @Paulie @Oliver Barry and @Gizmo







Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mini Vape Meet at home with Fomo!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eequinox

Stroodlepuff said:


> Mini Vape Meet with @Paulie @Oliver Barry and @Gizmo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


was good to see you guys there when we popped in


----------



## Rob Fisher

False alarm... it was someone else's cat stealing Baby Choo's food!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lushen

Nice Glock 26 Uncle @Rob Fisher
Perfect for everyday carry

Have you tried the 33. It's the 357, and packs a mean punch


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lushen said:


> Nice Glock 26 Uncle @Rob Fisher
> Perfect for everyday carry
> 
> Have you tried the 33. It's the 357, and packs a mean punch



I haven't... I got rid of all my big guns...


----------



## Silver

Snack and vape
Not sure what to grab first!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Snack and vape
> Not sure what to grab first!
> 
> View attachment 39208


The watermelon! Grab the water melon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Snack and vape
> Not sure what to grab first!
> 
> View attachment 39208



Are you on a diet?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Lol, @johan, no, just eating healthy
@BumbleBee , we got the watermelon yesterday and this one is just perfect!
Love watermelons!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Lol, @johan, no, just eating healthy
> @BumbleBee , we got the watermelon yesterday and this one is just perfect!
> Love watermelons!


We saw the most beautiful watermelons yesterday but I'm not allowed to eat them, but I'm getting to the point where the temptation is going to get the better of me. Nothing nicer than an ice cold watermelon on a hot summers day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## dwayne19420

Rocking some Foggs milkyway on my mini mod  big clouds from such a Lil mod Nom Nom Nom.



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Eequinox

BumbleBee said:


> The watermelon! Grab the water melon!


watermelon Yeeeeeech !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eequinox

dwayne19420 said:


> Rocking some Foggs milkyway on my mini mod  big clouds from such a Lil mod Nom Nom Nom.
> View attachment 39210
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


does milky way have any lemon in it ? always wanted to taste that but have been told its very lemony


----------



## Rob Fisher

Eequinox said:


> does milky way have any lemon in it ? always wanted to taste that but have been told its very lemony



Yes at higher power the lemon comes out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes at higher power the lemon comes out.


Thanks @Rob Fisher i like lemon but thought it was more of a breakfast vape so don't know if i will like it


----------



## Rob Fisher

Eequinox said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher i like lemon but thought it was more of a breakfast vape so don't know if i will like it



It is a special juice... come to the vape meet and you can test it.


----------



## Eequinox

Rob Fisher said:


> It is a special juice... come to the vape meet and you can test it.


i will be there for sure won't miss it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Ok @johan 

That was just the appetizer. 

Now onto the really healthy stuff !

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 3


----------



## method1

Silver said:


> Ok @johan
> 
> That was just the appetizer.
> 
> Now onto the really healthy stuff !
> 
> View attachment 39213



Just a cautionary word.. ferrero rocher gunks up coils really fast

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver

method1 said:


> Just a cautionary word.. ferrero rocher gunks up coils really fast



So true, so true @method1 
But its so worth it - i dont mind chucking the coil away afterwards - hehe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eequinox

Silver said:


> Ok @johan
> 
> That was just the appetizer.
> 
> Now onto the really healthy stuff !
> 
> View attachment 39213


now thats more like it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## groovyvaperman

Awesome waffles at The Creamery in Newlands






Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

This is becoming too much..... I think we are going to have to consider re-introducing the fine system and include posting pictures of banting unfriendly food as a serious offence

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## method1

BumbleBee said:


> This is becoming too much..... I think we are going to have to consider re-introducing the fine system and include posting pictures of banting unfriendly food as a serious offence



That whole dessert is actually sculpted out of bacon lard.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo

BumbleBee said:


> This is becoming too much..... I think we are going to have to consider re-introducing the fine system and include posting pictures of banting unfriendly food as a serious offence


I totally agree. This is highly offensive to us banting folk. 

Just kidding man that does look good.. Can't deny even if you banting  

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ErnstZA

Lekka


----------



## Lushen

Time to relax after a k@k day

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Lushen said:


> Time to relax after a k@k day


No better way - red wine and a Reo with Cyclops!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Twilight in Koringberg. The SX Mini M Class doing TC with the GEM RTA - a 6 wraps contact coil of 28 g NiFe52 around a 2.5 mm mandrel at 0.29 ohms. Vaping Voodoo Vapour's Gravestone at 15J and 240C. Bliss.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

In my hand tonight is good old original Avril with a Divo on top and Tropical Ice inside! I may have a fancy collection of squonkers but I must say my original piffed REO gets the most use... she is kinda special!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Casper

In my hand right now?? 

My eVic VTC, with MMM souce.......... obviously!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sneakydino

This juice is just awesome...looking for other milkshake juices tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

Earlier at the V&A for the open air movie. (Its so much easier to vape under my blankie)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeDude

Just mixed myself some Bombies Nana Cream clone. Cant wait to try it.

Thanks to valleyvapour for making the effort to get us some of the best concentrates used today






Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Let us know how close the Nana Cream clone is please.


----------



## rogue zombie

Viper_SA said:


> Let us know how close the Nana Cream clone is please.


I've tried a few variations. They all taste similar to me.

My personal version and fav:

TFA Strawberry 7%
LA Banana Cream 5%
FA Kiwi 1%
TFA Dragonfruit 1%


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## VapeDude

Viper_SA said:


> Let us know how close the Nana Cream clone is please.



I went with fizzmustards clone which is apparently virtually identical to the original according to most


----------



## VapeDude

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I've tried a few variations. They all taste similar to me.
> 
> My personal version and fav:
> 
> TFA Strawberry 7%
> LA Banana Cream 5%
> FA Kiwi 1%
> TFA Dragonfruit 1%
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Mmmmmm that does sound good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

VapeDude said:


> Mmmmmm that does sound good


I find the Kiwi smoothens it out, just that little bit more.

And it's strong, so you don't need much.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaizer



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouder

Evic VTC at the Goldengate Hotel in Clarens. These moutains take my breath away....and so did all my clouds LOL






Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Guava is back !!




This Kayfun Monster has been sitting quietly for a few weeks because I ran out of @Paulie 's DIY Guava.

This morning Paulie kindly replenished me.

@Paulie you legend. You aced this! Can't believe how real it is. Tastes just like Guava roll. I did add my compulsory dosage of VM menthol drops . This is tops for me and I am loving it. Can still taste it in my mouth from my last vape a few minutes ago. Super!

Thank you @Paulie !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## method1

Silver said:


> Guava is back !!
> 
> View attachment 39648
> 
> 
> This Kayfun Monster has been sitting quietly for a few weeks because I ran out of @Paulie 'a DIY Guava.
> 
> This morning Paulie kindly replenished me.
> 
> @Paulie you legend. You aced this! Can't believe how real it is. Tastes just like Guava roll. I did add my compulsory dosage of VM menthol drops. This is tops for me and I am loving it. Can still taste it in my mouth from my last vape a few minutes ago. Super!



Got to try some once - astonishingly good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

method1 said:


> Got to try some once - astonishingly good



I need to try a certain doughnut juice. Hopefully soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## method1

Silver said:


> I need to try a certain doughnut juice. Hopefully soon



I have 2 tobaccos I'm loving, want you to try them out too. One of them has…….. menthol (or something like it)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

method1 said:


> I have 2 tobaccos I'm loving, want you to try them out too. One of them has…….. menthol (or something like it)



Anytime!
That sounds grrreeaat!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

Ok technically not in my hand  But with that jug . . . (Bday celebrations at a local restaurant that loved the fact that we vaped indoors - the owner approved it - she also supplied the jug of don pedro for the table)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Lol, @Wyvern, fun times
Hope you had a good celebration

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern

Silver said:


> Lol, @Wyvern, fun times
> Hope you had a good celebration


Haha yes we did, It was a surprise lunch - how they managed to organise it without me I still don't know  But it was a great day out, way to much food, vaping and drinks  Well I think the jug says it all - I will say tho that 5 of us shared that! It wasnt just me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

My first time on a RBA...V1 with the premade coil the pancake wick method 25.5w 0.56 coil on Troubled Monkey.
I must say I'm really enjoying this

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nimatek

That sleeve looks quite good actually, been searching for one for my vtc but i am picky. Should maybe just grab a white one to match the mod.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ludjer

Doing some work this morning got dark horse mini doing work @50W with a .2 ohm dual coil setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Twin tail pipes on you know what.... 




It's the morning after with the monster kayfun V2 clone and @Paulie's legendary Guava mix. 

Gosh I missed this juice. Didn't have it for about a month. 

Still going well but I forgot how fast this tank guzzles juice. And it's only a 1.2 ohm simple coil at about 15 Watts! Guzzles like a mofo! Started last night and it's about half now. Have not taken many toots at all! 

Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## groovyvaperman

Silver said:


> Twin tail pipes on you know what....
> 
> View attachment 39674
> 
> 
> It's the morning after with the monster kayfun V2 clone and @Paulie's legendary Guava mix.
> 
> Gosh I missed this juice. Didn't have it for about a month.
> 
> Still going well but I forgot how fast this tank guzzles juice. And it's only a 1.2 ohm simple coil at about 15 Watts! Guzzles like a mofo! Started last night and it's about half now. Have not taken many toots at all!
> 
> Lol


But damn do the tail pipes look good still on my list of tanks to get if only had a better deck similar to lemo drop

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

groovyvaperman said:


> But damn do the tail pipes look good still on my list of tanks to get if only had a better deck similar to lemo drop
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



Lol @groovyvaperman , its quite a hoot. Those tail pipes are so big, yet the airflow is quite restricted. Perfect for me (restricted slow long lung hits) - but the tail pipes make it look like a free flow! Ha ha

As for the deck, i am not a deck specialist. Works nicely for the simple stuff i guess and working well for me. I think its the same coil since i got it. This wicking I did a "partial Scottish roll" with Koh Gen Do. Working very nicely this first tank. Normal "draping" just to touch the deck. What i do like is that i have not had wicking problems with this tank. Maybe because the juice channels are big.


----------



## VandaL

Wismec Rolo DNA 200 with a black crown tank &
Wismec Noisey Cricket with a Derringer Nano Chuff kit

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## VapeSnow

VandaL said:


> Wismec Rolo DNA 200 with a black crown tank &
> Wismec Noisey Cricket with a Derringer Nano Chuff kit


What batteries are you using in the Rolo and if i use 3x LG browns 3000mah do i set is in Escribe as 9000mah?


----------



## Silver

VandaL said:


> Wismec Rolo DNA 200 with a black crown tank &
> Wismec Noisey Cricket with a Derringer Nano Chuff kit



I know its probably early days, but tell us @VandaL, how is the vape on the Rolo?


----------



## jlw777

VandaL said:


> Wismec Rolo DNA 200 with a black crown tank &
> Wismec Noisey Cricket with a Derringer Nano Chuff kit


That carbon fibre... From where you bought it? Have upgrade itch already.


----------



## VandaL

VapeSnow said:


> What batteries are you using in the Rolo and if i use 3x LG browns 3000mah do i set is in Escribe as 9000mah?


Running VTC5's in it atm, have HG2s as a third set, basically you set it to 11.1v and 2600(vtc5) and 3000(hg2) in escribe think one is 28.6wh and the other is 33wh



Silver said:


> I know its probably early days, but tell us @VandaL, how is the vape on the Rolo?


It's a DNA200 which has been proven to be super accurate and truely hits 200w. I love the fit in my hand for what it is, I doubt it could be any smaller.


jlw777 said:


> That carbon fibre... From where you bought it? Have upgrade itch already.


Ordered a Jwrap along with my rolo

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Daniel Saaiman

Koopor Plus with Smok TFV4 vaping my own blend of peaches and cream.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zadiac

Computer mouse, while I'm reading this thread

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Decided to give the Aromamizer another go... this time with the last of my Indian Giver!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vixen

Got piffed by @BumbleBee with this super setup and it's rocking the Ice Queen he makes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Vixen said:


> Got piffed by @BumbleBee with this super setup and it's rocking the Ice Queen he makes!


So glad you're enjoying it, and now that I have you under my wing there's no more falling off the wagon

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Tom. F

Piffed a Squape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Tom. F said:


> Piffed a Squape
> 
> View attachment 39938


Yeah, it didn't do it for me


----------



## Vixen

BumbleBee said:


> So glad you're enjoying it, and now that I have you under my wing there's no more falling off the wagon


Thanks! Life changing stuff!!!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## sneakydino

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Edevill



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Buan Stanley

This juice is super duper yummy 


Take me to the clouds

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lushen

Not right now, but it was at lunch

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Hey @Lushen, didnt see you at the meet. Were you there?


----------



## Marius Combrink

Taking old faithfull for a puff or 50

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RIEFY

VTC x Goblin and protein shake






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

RIEFY said:


> VTC x Goblin and protein shake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apple flavor shake? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

RIEFY said:


> VTC x Goblin and protein shake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



A rare sight indeed @RIEFY 
Not in the car!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Marius Combrink said:


> Taking old faithfull for a puff or 50
> View attachment 40084



Hall of fame mod that MVP2 !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

Silver said:


> Hall of fame mod that MVP2 !


Still love that little device. And the flavour on the nauti is absolutely amazing


----------



## Lushen

Silver said:


> Hey @Lushen, didnt see you at the meet. Were you there?



Hey @Silver
Unfortunately I could not make the meet, I had a family function this weekend.
I see you guys had a blast, I'm so sad that I missed out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lushen said:


> Hey @Silver
> Unfortunately I could not make the meet, I had a family function this weekend.
> I see you guys had a blast, I'm so sad that I missed out



Ok, valid reason - you are forgiven 
See you next time!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lushen

Silver said:


> Ok, valid reason - you are forgiven
> See you next time!



Oh definitely next time! 
I will make sure I plan well in advance...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Riaz said:


> Apple flavor shake?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Strawberries and cream


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yolande08

After one year of my boyfriend @TommyL trying to convince me to start vaping, I finally gave in...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Yolande08 said:


> After one year of my boyfriend @TommyL trying to convince me to start vaping, I finally gave in...


Well done

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Yolande08 said:


> After one year of my boyfriend @TommyL trying to convince me to start vaping, I finally gave in...



Super @Yolande08 - wishing you well for it!
I think we met briefly at the entrance of the vape meet when Rob Fisher convinced you to join!
Great!


----------



## Clouder

Ahhh this was Yesterday...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

*Pretty compelling little pair.*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Eequinox

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 40112


only 50w darnit ill swop you my subox thats 50w lol and ill show ya how to use that sweet thing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## method1



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## elvin119

Some Devil's Breath  





Sent from my Note4


----------



## VapingSquid

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 40112



I can't stop seeing the sad, shocked and perplexed face of the USB and + - buttons.

Once it has been seen, it cannot be unseen.

So jealous though

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz

jl10101 said:


> I can't stop seeing the sad, shocked and perplexed face of the USB and + - buttons.
> 
> Once it has been seen, it cannot be unseen.
> 
> So jealous though



Yeah, I agree, once seen.. 
but I thought it was what a FOMO face would look like.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

jl10101 said:


> I can't stop seeing the sad, shocked and perplexed face of the USB and + - buttons.
> 
> Once it has been seen, it cannot be unseen.
> 
> So jealous though


It's much more prominent on the White/Green elcheapo version, the VTC Mini has something similar, funniest thing ever

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz

my just finished custom hybrid boxfet and _Legends Dean_ as per usual.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Lushen



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Danrmb111

Eleaf Istick 60w TC with Melo 2 tank and Beard 51 - delightful

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lushen

Loaded with VM XXX

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wiesbang

Finally I can play along

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lushen

And for dessert, loaded with ELP special reserve

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Lushen

Hello Friday Afternoon






Lol, nobody is allowed to comment on the drinking problem, it's December

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## gman211991

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

@Lushen , awesome to see the different beers and wines together with your vape!
December rocks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## waja09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lushen

Silver said:


> @Lushen , awesome to see the different beers and wines together with your vape!
> December rocks



Absolutely @Silver December definitely rocks and #LiverMustFall


----------



## waja09

All the JHB Vapors need to meet this December ... Let's arrange something guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

Freshly polished Steel Punk Slug clone and Odin atty

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

waja09 said:


> All the JHB Vapors need to meet this December ... Let's arrange something guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Where were you last Saturday 28th Nov @waja09 ?
Check this out
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-28-november.t15997/page-9#post-294342

We are still recovering !

Oh, and we dont know where you are from. Please put JHB in your location setting, it currently says ZA


----------



## Silver

Lushen said:


> Absolutely @Silver December definitely rocks and #LiverMustFall



Super @Lushen - take lots of pics like you doing!

and #pleaseDriveSafe


----------



## waja09

Silver said:


> Where were you last Saturday 28th Nov @waja09 ?
> Check this out
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-28-november.t15997/page-9#post-294342
> 
> We are still recovering !
> 
> Oh, and we dont know where you are from. Please put JHB in your location setting, it currently says ZA


Buddy , it's been hectic at work so last Saturday i was like just sleeping haha .... I am from Jhb ... Cool will update it  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lushen

Silver said:


> Super @Lushen - take lots of pics like you doing!
> 
> and #pleaseDriveSafe



I don't drink and drive. Thank goodness for Uber

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redeemer

Just built, and LOVING the SP Nano!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Lushen said:


> Hello Friday Afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, nobody is allowed to comment on the drinking problem, it's December


Red wine is healthy - you can never get enough!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz

Andre said:


> Red wine is healthy - you can never get enough!



and it sure looked like @Lushen was trying his best, I was picking up a 7pm happy hour trend there and Friday's one as the door opened at 6:30pm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman211991

Lovely day in Vape Town . Table Mountain enjoying a slight bit of cloudy goodness





Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Zahz

Seeing everyone going for the carbon fibre look , so I decided to customize my mod . What do you guys think? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nimatek

Looks great! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## gman211991

Been in my paw all day





Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vapington



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

A relatively nice Odd Bin Chardonnay, some Kiwi Menthol and Boardwalk 









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

gman211991 said:


> Lovely day in Vape Town . Table Mountain enjoying a slight bit of cloudy goodness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Stunning photo!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex_123

Sunday afternoon with DDD in Sapor on Ipv 3Li

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Alex_123 said:


> View attachment 40576
> 
> Sunday afternoon with DDD in Sapor on Ipv 3Li


Woah.... nice combo of everything there.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Edevill

Clouder said:


> Ahhh this was Yesterday...
> View attachment 40097


Love the tank!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouder

Thanx @Edevill I love it too!


----------



## Edevill

Deadmodz RDA on 100w Istick - Loving it!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Edevill

Clouder said:


> Thanx @Edevill I love it too!


I got my indulgence MT RTA a week ago, very nice, very thirsty!


----------



## Clouder

Edevill said:


> I got my indulgence MT RTA a week ago, very nice, very thirsty!



I like to Mutation RTA ALOT! Yeah, It loves juice! Have to say, quite a b!tch get wick'd right and to fill without leaking. But once you get it right its awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

My Limited Edition Chameleon'd Bellus on a Chameleon'd iTaste SVD, Ive run out of Legends Dean so its VM premium coffee mixed with Beard 32 at 60/40.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Alex said:


>


Love Nuppin's.

I had a toot on Silver's, and it seems to suit restricted lung-hits, which is how I vape.

Of coarse, the Reo's are gorgeous too ☺

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife)

Got a eLeaf TC60W with a Royal Hunter RDA but looking for a sub-ohm tank for every day use. Leaning towards the Melo V2 but open to any other suggestions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> Got a eLeaf TC60W with a Royal Hunter RDA but looking for a sub-ohm tank for every day use. Leaning towards the Melo V2 but open to any other suggestions


My vote would be Billow 2, or Bellus.

But I much more of a RDA person.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> My vote would be Billow 2, or Bellus.
> 
> But I much more of a RDA person.



So am I but when I'm at work and one of my coils decide to heat up slower than the other, even though I checked it when I dry fired, it really irritates me because then I have a wick that's saturated and another that's dry.


----------



## Edevill

Clouder said:


> I like to Mutation RTA ALOT! Yeah, It loves juice! Have to say, quite a b!tch get wick'd right and to fill without leaking. But once you get it right its awesome!


I am still having some trouble with the wicking.


----------



## Edevill

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> I'm at work and one of my coils decide to heat up slower than the other, even though I checked it when I dry fired, it really irritates me because then I have a wick that's saturated and another that's dry.


Some times the post screws come loose when dry-burning due to expansion and contraction. I usually remember to tighten the screws after I wicked and saturated.


----------



## Willyza



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouder

Mmmmmm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991

Suprisingly awesome rda thanks @jprussouw





Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

The iStick 50w is still my favourite device

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

Evic vtc mini and a bellus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Arctic Turbo on the Rolo!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lushen

My first Proudly SA mod has arrived

Thank you @Justin Pattrick
It's a work of art and is fantastic






We just need to do your logo and it will be perfect...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lushen said:


> My first Proudly SA mod has arrived
> 
> Thank you @Justin Pattrick
> It's a work of art and is fantastic



It looks awesome! Show us more! @Justin Pattrick where is the 3 leaf clover?


----------



## Lushen

Rob Fisher said:


> It looks awesome! Show us more! @Justin Pattrick where is the 3 leaf clover?



I've gathered all the pics and promise to do a proper review soon.
I just want to play a little more with it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen

Rob Fisher said:


> It looks awesome! Show us more! @Justin Pattrick where is the 3 leaf clover?



Ok, I did a quick write up in a separate thread
I will add more info as I go along

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Justin Pattrick

@Rob Fisher thanks for your comment. Im going to do the 3 leaf clover engraving real soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jlw777

。

Very well built. Using goliath V2 dual clapton at 45w 0.25 ohm. Waiting for my black uwell crown to match

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nimatek

I will need to trade my silver crown for a black on soon...

Soon I get some vape mail. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Willyza



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Willyza



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Wash

Big thanks once again to @Mike and @argief!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## rogue zombie

Genosmate said:


> View attachment 40816


Wow!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Wow!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



No, wow wow wow ...

Where can we order???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Awesome device there @Genosmate 
Colour looks great against the silver cyclone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nimatek

Which hand?  



Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman211991

new toy awesome flavour with the added power

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

hands said:


> View attachment 40898



Custom Fire Button, Custom Drip tip and Manta modded to BF by @hands! Just awesome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Petri Chuff + Mutilator + Evic VTC-Mini

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Robin Cilliers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

SVA Italian DNA40 Box mod... testing a new juice... needed the DNA to fiddle with the power to see where the juices happy place is... so far it's 14,8 watts on a 0,88Ω Micro Coil.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

all polished now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveH

When I'm sitting at the computer (like now) I tend to have two on the go.
I seem to vape a lot when I'm on the computer and the tanks get hot so having two keeps the tanks cooler.


I still like the low power.
Dave

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver

Am with you on all counts above @DaveH 
Greay setups!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Sunday night, back to the drawing board

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Justin223

I think I'm in love

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

Vapor Giant Kronos V1.5 RTA on VM Modz DNA40

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GlacieredPyro

BumbleBee said:


> Sunday night, back to the drawing board
> 
> View attachment 41008



Dude is that second one a mech?!
It so pretty. Please let me know what it is.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## BumbleBee

GlacieredPyro said:


> Dude is that second one a mech?!
> It so pretty. Please let me know what it is.


Yip, they're the only mechs I use, just love the design. That is the V3 Flip, almost impossible to find them these days though.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro

BumbleBee said:


> Yip, they're the only mechs I use, just love the design. That is the V3 Flip, almost impossible to find them these days though.



On an unrelated note please send your very exact physical address to me so I can send you erm... .. xmas gifts.


----------



## Andre

GlacieredPyro said:


> On an unrelated note please send your very exact physical address to me so I can send you erm... .. xmas gifts.


Done

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Wyvern

Technically not in hand..... 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Am am more than loving the vape on the Arctic Turbo... it is by far the very best vape I have had on a tank with commercial tanks! It's a juice guzzler of note but the flavour of the vape is sensational! And the second best part is it's so simple to fill... I am on my 5th tank refill so far!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BumbleBee

GlacieredPyro said:


> On an unrelated note please send your very exact physical address to me so I can send you erm... .. xmas gifts.


lol, nothing suspicious about that at all

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Xcube2 with a Fishboneplus, and the amazing Special Reserve by e-liquid project


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redeemer



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Nox46

This is what vape heaven is for me right now. Creamy lemon biscuits for the win

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Lushen

The leprechaun #0001 loaded with OHM Milkman and a cherry cola bourbon 

Thank you @Justin Pattrick

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Lushen

And now at dinner

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Lushen said:


> The leprechaun #0001 loaded with OHM Milkman and a cherry cola bourbon
> 
> Thank you @Justin Pattrick



Another alcohol photo @Lushen!
Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Lushen said:


> And now at dinner



More alcohol!
That leprechaun certainly knows how to make you thirsty!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

VM XXX hitting the lungs in the Nuppin. Just finishing off what's left. Glorious juice indeed but a bit strong in this setup for 18mg.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Lushen

The leprechaun with starters

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> VM XXX hitting the lungs in the Nuppin. Just finishing off what's left. Glorious juice indeed but a bit strong in this setup for 18mg.
> 
> View attachment 41170


@Silver, is it a dual coil setup "sub ohm" with that 18mg?


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> @Silver, is it a dual coil setup "sub ohm" with that 18mg?



Ya, its a 0.45 ohm setup
Two 0.9 ohm 26g coils, so its not so bad. Only about 18W per coil, just double the volume of vapour. Coils are quite high so TH is stronger. However, the temperature is not too hot. I set the temp lower 

Incidentally, i am not mad about 26g, i find the vape not crisp enough. This coil is marked for a rebuild soon. Pity because 26g is nice and robust and lasts long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen

And now, leprechaun with dinner

A kudu steak and chips

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ErnstZA

Getting ready for the weekend

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

You making me hungry now @Lushen
And we've eaten dinner already.... 
Kudu and chips - mmmm

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## M5000

First day with the Billow V2 Nano and first try of Tail Chase by Wiener Vape Co. Both are quite impressive!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

How are you enjoying the VTC mini @M5000 ?
I like the screen and the puff counter - have been toying with the idea of getting one


----------



## M5000

@Silver There's a lot of eyes on that Kudu, we may need a "whats in your plate right now" forum!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## M5000

@Silver Absolutely loving it. It's my most used mod. Don't give it a second thought, this is definitely one you need in the collection. I just wrote about it in the mod advice thread, in this category I think its the best available by far, personal newbie opinion ofcourse!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

M5000 said:


> @Silver Absolutely loving it. It's my most used mod. Don't give it a second thought, this is definitely one you need in the collection. I just wrote about it in the mod advice thread, in this category I think its the best available by far, personal newbie opinion ofcourse!



Thanks for that! I will go have a look at it hopefully soon


----------



## Lushen

The leprechaun and dessert

Dom Pedro with frangelico

This is for you @Silver

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Lushen 
You have made me feel very uncomfortable this evening. Lol
I think i am just going to go to bed now with aches in my stomach
PS - Frangelico is awesome! We need a Frangelico vape!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> How are you enjoying the VTC mini @M5000 ?
> I like the screen and the puff counter - have been toying with the idea of getting one


HRH has now finally switched over from the iStick 20W with mAN to the setups below. Evic Mini VTC with TRON tank and Wismec Presa 40 W with Ego tank, both tanks with CLR coil units at around 1.3 ohms and ceramic wicking. No more commercial coils!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## M5000

18% alcohol for @Silver !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> HRH has now finally switched over from the iStick 20W with mAN to the setups below. Evic Mini VTC with TRON tank and Wismec Presa 40 W with Ego tank, both tanks with CLR coil units at around 1.3 ohms and ceramic wicking. No more commercial coils!



Thank you @Andre, much appreciated
And that is a superb photo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> Incidentally, i am not mad about 26g, i find the vape not crisp enough. This coil is marked for a rebuild soon. Pity because 26g is nice and robust and lasts long.



Interesting. I found my staple wire to be Kanthal in 24g. These are perfect for my tanks.... 7-8 wraps around a 3mm screwdriver. Comes out as 0.7-0.8 Ohm coils. On my boxes and in the FeV's its working fantastic. Perfect heat, combined with good surface area. I dont notice a longer ramp up time, but that would not bother me too much anyways, because I do about 6-10 puffs in a short time....the wire does not have a chance to cool down

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

@Tom, 24g is too thick for my preference in my current gear
Glad its working for you!
Still want to try that FEV of yours when you come visit


----------



## Pixstar

Silver said:


> Thanks @Lushen
> You have made me feel very uncomfortable this evening. Lol
> I think i am just going to go to bed now with aches in my stomach
> PS - Frangelico is awesome! We need a Frangelico vape!!


No jokes! A Frangelico juice would be just awesome! We have so many excellent local juice makers, how about it guys/gals?
And yes, @Lushen , you're killing me here too with those meal shots, I'd kill for oysters right now...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom

Andre said:


> HRH has now finally switched over from the iStick 20W with mAN to the setups below. Evic Mini VTC with TRON tank and Wismec Presa 40 W with Ego tank, both tanks with CLR coil units at around 1.3 ohms and ceramic wicking.



I got myself the VTC mini, last week. I am very pleased with it. Its the perfect size, not too small, and not too big. It also gives me a better vape, compared to the Cloupor Mini or IPV mini (which failed, hence the replacement VTC.....). Joyetech deserved the hype IMHO, the chip is great. 
Because of being more then happy with it.... I ordered the Rolo RX200 yesterday. That chip apparently comes from Joyetech too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I'm trying a wide bore tip. Actually quite like the vapour through it...




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robin Cilliers

Vaping some milked in my billow v2 nano duel 24ga 11wrap 2mm 0.33ohms sitting on my koopor plus at 35w loving the vapor production 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Nox46 said:


> View attachment 41163
> 
> This is what vape heaven is for me right now. Creamy lemon biscuits for the win


Well would ya look at that  

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## gman211991

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> @Tom, 24g is too thick for my preference in my current gear
> Glad its working for you!
> Still want to try that FEV of yours when you come visit


You will get the trial! I got yesterday the Kronos, same principle actually....just the handling is a bit more difficult for refilling and for access to the coil you need to unscrew the tank from the mod. But there is better airflow, therefore more Power can be applied and more plumes. However, No.1 RTA for me....still the FeV.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dwayne19420

Some Foggs sause to get the day rolling   

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dwayne19420

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nimatek

A good day off indeed

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## wiesbang

Loving this new atty!




Now just waiting on Nimatek to let me know I can come fetch my vtc lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

First Taste of Popbars - CocoDew! First impressions... nice juice!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

This is what i was using today

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Awesome photo @n0ugh7_zw - vivid colours!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> First Taste of Popbars - CocoDew! First impressions... nice juice!
> View attachment 41245



Tell us where is it from Rob?
And what does it taste like?


----------



## ChadB

@Andre that seems like a great setup for MTL, would you recommend it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Tell us where is it from Rob?
> And what does it taste like?



It's an imported Juice from Sir Vape @Silver. I would call it a Pina Colada juice... It's from California. It has all the flavours I really like mixed into one... Cocodew by Pop Bars Eliquid is a coconut-honeydew popsicle with toasted almonds. I can't say it will topple either of my 2 ADV's but I am still vaping it 2 hours later so it has passed taste and throw away stage... it is certainly one of the better juices I have tasted of late.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Buan Stanley

Take me to the clouds

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sneakydino

All black everything...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

ChadB said:


> @Andre that seems like a great setup for MTL, would you recommend it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Presume you are referring to HRH's new setups? If so, yes, specifically setup for MTL. Works a dream.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wazarmoto

Sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

So colourful @wazarmoto !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen

wazarmoto said:


> Sent via tapatalk



What build do you run in the Sapor?


----------



## wazarmoto

Lushen said:


> What build do you run in the Sapor?


26g dual Clapton. Running at 0.4ohm. 

Sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## acorn

Bliss...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

acorn said:


> Bliss...
> View attachment 41348


Is vaping not the best hobby ever! When I took my first toot of Wiener's Fetch this morning, I thought to myself what a wonderful thing vaping is! Bliss indeed!

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## acorn

Andre said:


> Is vaping not the best hobby ever! When I took my first toot of Wiener's Fetch this morning, I thought to myself what a wonderful thing vaping is! Bliss indeed!



Totally agree, had the same feeling this morning, new coils, first taste on the ELP Special Reserve, have to try Wiener still. Only had the same feeling when still smoking on a occasional cigar treat, this is way better and an everyday treat.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Designerama

This!




Mobile Device

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## skola

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ZeeZi169

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Great photo @skola !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola

Silver said:


> Great photo @skola !


Thanks a mil @Silver... Quiet day at the office = vaping at my desk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

skola said:


> Thanks a mil @Silver... Quiet day at the office = vaping at my desk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So cool, so casual - with the shoes - great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

Silver said:


> So cool, so casual - with the shoes - great!


If only I was on holiday... But it's the weekend! That'll have to do for now.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker

My phone


----------



## Nightwalker

method1 said:


> I have 2 tobaccos I'm loving, want you to try them out too. One of them has…….. menthol (or something like it)


What are they? I can't find a decent all day sub vape tabaco juice


----------



## Andre

IPV V2, bought in June of 2014, still working perfectly with the Goliath V2, which is an awesome tank.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## waja09

Loving my new Mod






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Robin Cilliers

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 41413


So much want 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

What a great little starter kit!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Just got my new VTC Mini loving it paired with my Atlantis V2 0.5 ohm... still rate it flavour and vapour for stock coils. Big thumbs up

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

In my hand right now I have the Steam Engine tank on the Snow Wolf 200 and inside the Steam engine I have a mixture we discovered at the vape meet today... if you take a Lemon Cream Biscuit and dip it into your coffee you get such an awesome taste... Creamy Lemon Biscuit mixed with Coffee Milkshake (not sure what the final name will be)... just damn delicious!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> What a great little starter kit!
> View attachment 41425



Rob, what tank is this?
Subtank nano?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Silver said:


> Rob, what tank is this?
> Subtank nano?



Stentonian Steam Engine, its a behemoth


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Stentonian Steam Engine, its a behemoth



Lol thanks
I was referring to that starter kit. But i see now its a kanger subvod


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

sorry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Rob, what tank is this?
> Subtank nano?



It's called a Top Tank Nano @Silver! Pretty neat set-up for under R500.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Michael Hockey said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Superb photo @Michael Hockey !

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Thanks @Silver, part of my vaping hobby is taking the photo's 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

You know, this vaping thing is really interesting and at times very wallet sapping

I have what I consider to be really good vaping setups for my style

But these switched Rolos with the Crius tanks (@Yusuf Cape Vaper , @RIEFY , @Marzuq ) are haunting and tempting me....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> You know, this vaping thing is really interesting and at times very wallet sapping
> 
> I have what I consider to be really good vaping setups for my style
> 
> But these switched Rolos with the Crius tanks (@Yusuf Cape Vaper , @RIEFY , @Marzuq ) are haunting and tempting me....



@Silver that combination is awesome. just close your eyes and bite the bullet. you will not be disappointed

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Marzuq said:


> @Silver that combination is awesome. just close your eyes and bite the bullet. you will not be disappointed



I really didnt know how to rate that post of yours @Marzuq 
- like - because i like the idea and the look of that with the teal cover
- thanks - because perhaps i just need the "nudge" 
- or dislike - because i dont need the extra expense and time to figure it all out. Lol

Decisions, decisions...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Pixstar

Right now enjoying two local juices that would do well anywhere in the world (IMO)...there are others too of course.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Silver said:


> You know, this vaping thing is really interesting and at times very wallet sapping
> 
> I have what I consider to be really good vaping setups for my style
> 
> But these switched Rolos with the Crius tanks (@Yusuf Cape Vaper , @RIEFY , @Marzuq ) are haunting and tempting me....


Come to Vape Town @Silver  you know we know how to party 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Come to Vape Town @Silver  you know we know how to party
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wish I was there @Yusuf Cape Vaper - but will hopefully make a business trip in the next 2 months and will definitely look you guys up. Was supposed to come to CT in Nov but things didnt work out.


----------



## Petrus

Steam Crave, Radius Atty, Some Burst juice, 0.40ohm, excellent dessert to start the morning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver

Nice setup @Petrus
This one is haunting and tempting me as well
Oh no, i think i must stop looking at these threads

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Nice setup @Petrus
> This one is haunting and tempting me as well
> Oh no, i think i must stop looking at these threads


@Silver, I got it, your Christmas stocking should be as follows: A Steam Crave Mod, and somewhere down there a hidden OL16, and to round off some spare LG Browns.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Petrus - aarrghh - you know how to make it sound so sweet...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> I really didnt know how to rate that post of yours @Marzuq
> - like - because i like the idea and the look of that with the teal cover
> - thanks - because perhaps i just need the "nudge"
> - or dislike - because i dont need the extra expense and time to figure it all out. Lol
> 
> Decisions, decisions...



like - you are spot on. she is a beauty.
thanks - no prob because its a nudge in the right direction
dislike - well you cant do that. Its not an extra expense. its an investment into your vaping journey.

honestly the rolo is awesome. plug batteries in. set wattage and off you go.
The crius is a simple tank. big deck and simple wicking method. no learning curve required.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Silver said:


> Wish I was there @Yusuf Cape Vaper - but will hopefully make a business trip in the next 2 months and will definitely look you guys up. Was supposed to come to CT in Nov but things didnt work out.


We're waiting for you silver 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michael the Vapor

You guys are killing me with these Rolo and crius setups, trying to sell some of my stuff to get that  I want the all black setup its amazing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Michael Hockey said:


> You guys are killing me with these Rolo and crius setups, trying to sell some of my stuff to get that  I want the all black setup its amazing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The all black looks a bit boring IMO. I like the detail of the switch on the rolo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar

ZeeZi169 said:


> View attachment 41388
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


Hey @skola are you enjoying the juice? Saw a review by that Martyn guy and he raved about it, said it's just like the real ice cream.


----------



## Pixstar

Silver said:


> You know, this vaping thing is really interesting and at times very wallet sapping
> 
> I have what I consider to be really good vaping setups for my style
> 
> But these switched Rolos with the Crius tanks (@Yusuf Cape Vaper , @RIEFY , @Marzuq ) are haunting and tempting me....


I agree @Silver , please close this thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Allen Cheng-Ecig supplier

Target v2 75w TC


----------



## skola

Pixstar said:


> Hey @skola are you enjoying the juice? Saw a review by that Martyn guy and he raved about it, said it's just like the real ice cream.


I love it.. My favorite from the brand. I'm not really into Neapolitan ice cream and if I do have some I usually eat each flavour separate. Not a fan of the combined taste of strawberry, chocolate and vanilla ice cream. This juice however makes it so enjoyable. Like their other juices it's really sweet. And yes, tastes just like ice cream.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ZeeZi169

Billow V2 and IPV D3  

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redeemer



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

Redeemer said:


>


That tank needs more power


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redeemer

Dual 26G 316L SS @ 0.2 Ohms... Running it on low watts to conserve juice and minimize fogging up the whole place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Love my goblin mini

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

The battery just won't die, been like this for two days now

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Pixstar

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 41547
> 
> The battery just won't die, been like this for two days now


You mean the BATTERIES, plural lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Pixstar said:


> You mean the BATTERIES, plural lol


Yip, the whole green gang

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ernest

Vaping some fruity flavors.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Pixstar

BumbleBee said:


> Yip, the whole green gang


Do you run 2 sets?


----------



## gman211991

quick beach run grab a few waves on my way home oh how I love summer in the mother city.  

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Pixstar said:


> Do you run 2 sets?


No, just one set. I have the iStick 50w and the eVic VT to fall back on while the Rolo charges

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

I know this is not exactly related to the post, but this is how it all start...and the outcome was......superb.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

gman211991 said:


> quick beach run grab a few waves on my way home oh how I love summer in the mother city.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



Tough life 
Green with envy at this time of the year!


----------



## rogue zombie

Sadly, missing my Reo in PE. I got some unidentifiable short the night before coming, so my hotspring is as flat as a pancake.

So I'm using this, and so far so good....







Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Last night, plenty of this in my hand






A surprisingly good, and cheap, easy drinking red. I believe it's exclusive to East and Western Cape, while the bulk gets exported. A David Frost wine.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

New wide bore drip tips by @hands making the vape not only taste real good but looks fantastic!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nimatek

Rob Fisher said:


> New wide bore drip tips by @hands making the vape not only taste real good but looks fantastic!
> View attachment 41598
> View attachment 41599



I think I must try get one of those tips, how do you go about ordering one?


----------



## blujeenz

Nimatek said:


> I think I must try get one of those tips, how do you go about ordering one?



Probably have to marry one of the Fisher daughters and wait for Christmas. 
On the upside you still have 366 days to acquire said driptip.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nimatek said:


> I think I must try get one of those tips, how do you go about ordering one?



He isn't quite ready to go into production yet as he is awaiting his lathe and then he will become a vendor with his own forum. But if you drop him a PM (@hands) he may be persuaded to make you one or two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Sadly, missing my Reo in PE. I got some unidentifiable short the night before coming, so my hotspring is as flat as a pancake.
> 
> So I'm using this, and so far so good....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Oh my, that is a calamity. No spares I presume. Wonder if there are any Reonauts in PE to help you out?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Oh my, that is a calamity. No spares I presume. Wonder if there are any Reonauts in PE to help you out?


Well I think it was a seriously bad short, because the button even got damaged. So I'm going to have to get an entire repair kit. I suspect the 6 month old battery may have been the cause. So I chucked it.

I left it at home anyway, so I'll order when I'm back. I also plan on getting it down to raw tumbled before rebuilding it, so I'm not too upset. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Robin Cilliers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Wash

At work - but still enjoying two of my three hobbies...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## picautomaton

My Xmas gift from myself. The Subvod, really nice vapour and nice draw compared to my carry around devices ( the clearo and esensense tanks). Vaping NCV ripple. Nice flavor down by the sea.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gman211991

dual wielding my trusted setup and my newly acquired setup.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Wash said:


> At work - but still enjoying two of my three hobbies...
> 
> View attachment 41618


Ok, one hobby must be vaping. And the second one - lounging around in a hammock?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Ernest

Just did my first SS 316L build on a Deadmodz dripper and it's amazing! 
26g 2.5 ID 10 wraps dual coil at 0.3ohm vaping at 350 deg F on a Koopor Plus.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ollie

Just chilling at home... The terrible two by my side.

Dual 26g Claptons in the Silverplay Nano, Dewwy Boba in the tank.
Dual 24g Vertical Claptons in the Aromamizer, Cloud Co. Kumo in the tank.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Where did you get that carbon fiber  @Oliver Barry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ollie

I actually pinched it from a customer @Michael Hockey LOL 

I had originally swapped my black covers for the green/blue ones on @Satans_Stick white RX yesterday. Today a customer came in to the shop and really wanted the same look as mine, so i swapped again. I think the carbon looks tit....

Percs of working in a vape shop i guess.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

I really need it lol with a nice carbon fiber drip tip @Oliver Barry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie

I think the "All Black" look is a bit boring compared to the white RX. This carbon wrap breaks the monotony... Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar

Oliver Barry said:


> Just chilling at home... The terrible two by my side.
> 
> Dual 26g Claptons in the Silverplay Nano, Dewwy Boba in the tank.
> Dual 24g Vertical Claptons in the Aromamizer, Cloud Co. Kumo in the tank.
> 
> View attachment 41643


Nice toys! Enjoying the Silverplay? Would love to know the build you prefer in the Silverplay please, if you don't mind. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ollie

Pixstar said:


> Nice toys! Enjoying the Silverplay? Would love to know the build you prefer in the Silverplay please, if you don't mind. Thanks.



Im in love with my silverplay nano @Pixstar. by far my favorite tank to date. The flavour is on point, the airflow is massive (for a tank), Its easy to build, easy to wick, doesnt leak (It does sweat a bit whern the wicks get old) and just keeps giving.

Only thing that may be an issue for a few people is the bottom fill screw, like the goblin mini, but for me its no issue. I have Kayfuns, lots of them, so the fill screw doesnt bug me at all.

Ive put a few builds in this beasty, but my favorite has to be my current one. its been in there for over a month. lol. Its a Dual 28g/32g Clapton, 7 wraps, 2.5mm ID, Cotton Bacon for the wicking. I also raise the coils a bit, I find that if the top of the coils are in line with top of the post screws, the airflow is a little better. Came out to 0.66 ohm and I fire it between 47w and 55w bepending on the liquid. It is a warm vape, not hot, just perfect.

The juice consumption isnt that bad either for what it is, ok, look, I can go through a tank pretty quickly, but its not as bad as allot of other tanks out there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar

Oliver Barry said:


> Im in love with my silverplay nano @Pixstar. by far my favorite tank to date. The flavour is on point, the airflow is massive (for a tank), Its easy to build, easy to wick, doesnt leak (It does sweat a bit whern the wicks get old) and just keeps giving.
> 
> Only thing that may be an issue for a few people is the bottom fill screw, like the goblin mini, but for me its no issue. I have Kayfuns, lots of them, so the fill screw doesnt bug me at all.
> 
> Ive put a few builds in this beasty, but my favorite has to be my current one. its been in there for over a month. lol. Its a Dual 28g/32g Clapton, 7 wraps, 2.5mm ID, Cotton Bacon for the wicking. I also raise the coils a bit, I find that if the top of the coils are in line with top of the post screws, the airflow is a little better. Came out to 0.66 ohm and I fire it between 47w and 55w bepending on the liquid. It is a warm vape, not hot, just perfect.
> 
> The juice consumption isnt that bad either for what it is, ok, look, I can go through a tank pretty quickly, but its not as bad as allot of other tanks out there.


Thanks @Oliver Barry, definitely going to give your build a go! I'm also extremely happy with it using dual 25 gauge vaporwire but your build proves I don't have to go below 0.3 ohms to get good results. It's also a great looking tank and very compact. Have also had no leaks and yes it does sweat (like the goblin Mini). Thanks, appreciate your input!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie

For me its not about the "How low can you go", its all about "how much metal can I fit in there", so my builds are usually pretty high, coz end of the day, I use high power regulated mods, so i dont need to build low. lowest build i have currently is in that Aromamizer... 24g/32g Dual vertical Clapton, 5 wrap, 3mm ID, firing at 70w to 80w... 6ml of juice goes in less than an hour

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar

BTW, to help me remove the screw and stop me from losing it, I super glued two small magnets to a small screw driver. I wish the fill hole was the same on the Goblin Mini too...

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Ollie

Brilliant idea @Pixstar 

Although, i can safely say that I have never lost a fill screw... cant say the same for post screws though! lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Great concept @Pixstar!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wash

Andre said:


> Ok, one hobby must be vaping. And the second one - lounging around in a hammock?


Hammocking is like vaping in that, once you scratch the surface, it becomes an ever-deepening rabbit-hole. It's awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Todays setup!

Gotta say, this 0.5ohm Clapton coil for the Triton 2 is pretty damned good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

On the cards this afternoon:

Evic Mini 40w 0.25 ohm coils with the gorgeous Looma (juice)

Then, while Andre's suggestion of a De Wetshof Chardonnay seems to be difficult to find, I did find this beauty!




This is a wooded Chardonnay, but light on the pallette. And paired with the Harvest Berry and Forest Fruit that is Looma... stunning!







Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

r0gue z0mbie said:


> On the cards this afternoon:
> 
> Evic Mini 40w 0.25 ohm coils with the gorgeous Looma (juice)
> 
> Then, while Andre's suggestion of a De Wetshof Chardonnay seems to be difficult to find, I did find this beauty!
> 
> View attachment 41665
> 
> 
> This is a wooded Chardonnay, but light on the pallette. And paired with the Harvest Berry and Forest Fruit that is Looma... stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Great stuff. Glad you got a Chardonnay to your liking. Why do you have all these DIY juices, which seem to suit my profile perfectly. Shall have to raid your house whilst your are on holiday.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Loving the Trinity Top! Looks so kewl!  It's filled with another new ADV discovered... XXX from Vapour Mountain! @Oupa is now vaping Tropical Ice a lot so I thought I should try his favourite!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Great stuff. Glad you got a Chardonnay to your liking. Why do you have all these DIY juices, which seem to suit my profile perfectly. Shall have to raid your house whilst your are on holiday.


Lol... you are most welcome to  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Just prepared my xmas vape.... FeV loaded with Mylk! Great sweetened milk flavour... enjoying it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Tom said:


> View attachment 41674
> 
> 
> Just prepared my xmas vape.... FeV loaded with Mylk! Great sweetened milk flavour... enjoying it.


That sounds great 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

Whenever your old palette gets a bit tired of the same old IPA's, Lagers, Golden Ales or Weisbiers and you come across one of these guys on your travels, definitely get yourself one and give it a try.

Sweet (but not overly) darkish malty goodness, a little bit of hoppy bitterness in the middle to remind you its actually a beer, and to end off a great sticky toffee pudding nomness that keeps lingering, after every sip.

This one surprised me.

(this could possibly make a very awesome joose as well. Sticky toffee pudding paired with a nightcap brandy, anyone?)

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Tom

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Whenever your old palette gets a bit tired of the same old IPA's, Lagers, Golden Ales or Weisbiers and you come across one of these guys on your travels, definitely get yourself one and give it a try.
> 
> Sweet (but not overly) darkish malty goodness, a little bit of hoppy bitterness in the middle to remind you its actually a beer, and to end off a great sticky toffee pudding nomness that keeps lingering, after every sip.
> 
> This one surprised me.
> 
> (this could possibly make a very awesome joose as well. Sticky toffee pudding paired with a nightcap brandy, anyone?)


I guess a hardened vaper reads more into the description "Sticky Toffee Pudding Ale"? 

We all love these for our juices....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Great photo @Vapey McJuicy !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Whenever your old palette gets a bit tired of the same old IPA's, Lagers, Golden Ales or Weisbiers and you come across one of these guys on your travels, definitely get yourself one and give it a try.
> 
> Sweet (but not overly) darkish malty goodness, a little bit of hoppy bitterness in the middle to remind you its actually a beer, and to end off a great sticky toffee pudding nomness that keeps lingering, after every sip.
> 
> This one surprised me.
> 
> (this could possibly make a very awesome joose as well. Sticky toffee pudding paired with a nightcap brandy, anyone?)


That sounds delectable. Must try it. Where to find it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen

Starters for Christmas lunch

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Handcheck for Christmas with my DIY Heisenberg mix






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DougP

Christmas with my two favorite friends





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gman211991

Michael Hockey said:


> Handcheck for Christmas with my DIY Heisenberg mix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol whats the flavour profile?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael the Vapor

gman211991 said:


> Lol whats the flavour profile?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



A cool minty fresh'ness with hints of liquirice and anniseed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## gman211991

Michael Hockey said:


> A cool minty fresh'ness with hints of liquirice and anniseed!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doesnt sound half bad loving the colour

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lushen

Time for the mains

@Andre you will approve of this wine

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Nimatek

Just finished a bottle of the 2012 vintage. Client of mine and I love it. 

If you can find it, try the baron red, more robust but flavours that is spectacular. Their white baroness Nadine is also really good, it has the taste of a red wine but in a white which is really good! 

Finishing off the meal with some oak aged ice as anything else is just too much. What a meal! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nimatek

Oh and all of the wines above go really well with some matador! Next time I will bring some wine, I know @Andre will enjoy it with me. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## korn1

Just got back from scrooges. Castle lite in hand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

Haha I had about half a bottle of bubbles and way to much food.

@Nimatek and myself with desert in hand

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

@Lushen, awesome wine, R&R Classique, one of my wife's favourites
Lol, I dont drink wine but she sometimes sends me to go restock her wine stash
I guess i dont feel so bad then restocking my juice cabinet


----------



## Lushen

Silver said:


> @Lushen, awesome wine, R&R Classique, one of my wife's favourites
> Lol, I dont drink wine but she sometimes sends me to go restock her wine stash
> I guess i dont feel so bad then restocking my juice cabinet



The kanakop and R&R Classique are my wife's favorites also. 
But I do like your excuse to stock up the juice cabinet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

Lushen said:


> Time for the mains
> 
> @Andre you will approve of this wine


No offence @Lushen but I've decided to ignore all your postings in future as they mostly include yummy food that in turn gets me really hungry at a time I should be watching my weight. Lol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lushen

Pixstar said:


> No offence @Lushen but I've decided to ignore all your postings in future as they mostly include yummy food that in turn gets me really hungry at a time I should be watching my weight. Lol.



No offense taken @Pixstar 

I will try limit the photos to beers and wines only as much as I can

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mohamed

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

Tom said:


> I guess a hardened vaper reads more into the description "Sticky Toffee Pudding Ale"?
> 
> We all love these for our juices....


We all come to a stage where we taste something and think, if we could have that in a juice form, that would be awesome!


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

Silver said:


> Great photo @Vapey McJuicy !


Thank you so much @Silver!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

Andre said:


> That sounds delectable. Must try it. Where to find it?


It was a lucky find at the local Liqour City @Andre
I have looked online, but yet to find it for sale anywhere else. If I do I will let ya know!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Oupa I'm loving your ADV (XXX) in the Subtank base with Trinity Cap with the 24 carat vertical claptons! I'm on tank refill number 5!  I meant to just get a 30ml bottle to TEST... happily I ordered a 100ml by mistake!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Lushen said:


> Time for the mains
> 
> @Andre you will approve of this wine


Oh man, seems us juice lovers are also lovers of good food and wine. You have my official

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Bean191

Currently sitting with a smok X cube 2 and a TFV4 with some skittles and gum flavor


----------



## Ollie

One of my all time favorites...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Boxing day test match with these two






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## korn1

Ready for the cricket  Would usually be a beer but taking a off day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Just rewicked this badboy aswell 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nova69

Dual ss 24g.testing some NCV in the sapor.


----------



## Lushen

Chilling at the dog park today. Great views, cold beers and lovely time with my puppies






The Reo is loaded with VM XXX

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## korn1

@Lushen a tad more to the right

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lushen

korn1 said:


> @Lushen a tad more to the right



A little more to the right and it's the wife

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

@Lushen, more alcohol I see 
Lol
Lovely - XXX is super

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robin Cilliers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Lushen

Silver said:


> @Lushen, more alcohol I see
> Lol
> Lovely - XXX is super



It's still holidays @Silver 

XXX is an awesome ADV. I'm just loving it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Nirvana






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

RIEFY said:


> Nirvana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lovely @RIEFY 
What juice is in there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest

Lushen said:


> Chilling at the dog park today. Great views, cold beers and lovely time with my puppies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Reo is loaded with VM XXX


Nice photo! I like how you take a photo with the camera on the table

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Saturday afternoon duo




The big device is for peace and serenity after the thumping from the smaller device

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Lushen

Silver said:


> Saturday afternoon duo
> 
> View attachment 41757
> 
> 
> The big device is for peace and serenity after the thumping from the smaller device



It's not referred to as a smaller device, it's called a Reo

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Lushen said:


> It's not referred to as a smaller device, it's called a Reo


Or in my case, "my love."


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Indeed @Lushen and @r0gue z0mbie 

In my case though, it's called thumper

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lushen

I found the perfect holiday match @Silver

A screw driver with White Label Key Lime Pie

The sweet and sour of the juice goes perfect with drink

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## waja09

3mg King Royale Peasant Sauce in my Koopor Plus ... Loving this!!!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Cape Town, you beauty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Lushen said:


> I found the perfect holiday match @Silver
> 
> A screw driver with White Label Key Lime Pie
> 
> The sweet and sour of the juice goes perfect with drink



Marvellous @Lushen 
Sounds amazing


----------



## Silver

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Cape Town, you beauty.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lovely photo @Yusuf Cape Vaper !

Where's the sexy Rolo?


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Silver said:


> Lovely photo @Yusuf Cape Vaper !
> 
> Where's the sexy Rolo?


She's here  but my ipv4 has been my daily workhorse for the past 8months. I have used it almost every single day for 8months and haven't had a single hiccup. Replaced my vtc4 batteries with vtc5's now and it's even better. This is the longest I've had a device  besides my evod/mvp days which I used exclusively for almost 2years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> She's here  but my ipv4 has been my daily workhorse for the past 8months. I have used it almost every single day for 8months and haven't had a single hiccup. Replaced my vtc4 batteries with vtc5's now and it's even better. This is the longest I've had a device  besides my evod/mvp days which I used exclusively for almost 2years
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Awesome

Gotta love those long serving trusty devices!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

@Silver  my night time and chill time device 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Snap @Yusuf Cape Vaper




But I can't say yet it's my night time device. Still lots of testing that needs to be done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Silver said:


> Snap @Yusuf Cape Vaper
> 
> View attachment 41768
> 
> 
> But I can't say yet it's my night time device. Still lots of testing that needs to be done.


That switch looks good. Matching with @Marzuq 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> That switch looks good. Matching with @Marzuq
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I chatted to @Marzuq before placing the order
Asked him about it and the Crius - just to double check  
So far I am pleased - Crius is behaving very well on the first build - but i want to make new coils and try several juices

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tank refill number 7 with XXX! Loving it!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

Silver said:


> Lovely @RIEFY
> What juice is in there?


Hey @Silver it's a mix of @zodiacs vanilla custard fusion and cinnamon very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Old school mechanical! Still vapes like a boss and is beautiful!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Lovely @Rob Fisher 
The tip also looks good on it
What tank is that? And what coil resistance?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Lovely @Rob Fisher
> The tip also looks good on it
> What tank is that? And what coil resistance?



Bellus with dual micro coils at 0,57Ω 

Is it my imagination or does a mechanical really have a smoooooth vape!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Michael the Vapor

I agree @Rob Fisher, the mech mods are IMO allot smoother. I thought you could only run drippers on mechs though? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Bellus with dual micro coils at 0,57Ω
> 
> Is it my imagination or does a mechanical really have a smoooooth vape!



Rob you are not imagining at all
Some of the regulated devices have a pulsing that is sometimes observable, moreso by the experienced vaper. And some are worse than others. This is one of the reasons i love my ol MVP2 - it puts out a DC type signal and at that low power there is no pulsing at all. Exact same Evod on the iStick20 and it pulses like a disco! 

Not sure about the later devices and the frequency at which they pulse but no question that the mechs are smoother and more direct - at least for me, that is.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Michael Hockey said:


> I agree @Rob Fisher, the mech mods are IMO allot smoother. I thought you could only run drippers on mechs though?



Nope... tanks (not Hybrids) are very happy on a mech... and I have to say comparing my fancy Rolo DNA200 to the humble Mech... they are both very similar! I predict a swing back to mechanicals in the near future. This vape on the Bellus on the Mech is nothing short of PERFECT!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz

Rob Fisher said:


> Bellus with dual micro coils at 0,57Ω
> 
> Is it my imagination or does a mechanical really have a smoooooth vape!



According to Hein at Vapemob, the mech is smoother because it doesnt have the pulsing of the regulated mods, sounds right to me.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

VM Berry Blaze and menthol drops. Refreshing reward after several laps in the club pool. 




HRH in the background - can hardly see ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dwayne19420

Some Creamy lemon for the afternoon loving this stuff



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I just converted my favourite tank into a dripper, first time this has happened and it wasn't even a hard bump 




Lost about half a tank of very rare Glas juice...and I have no spare glass

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> I just converted my favourite tank into a dripper, first time this has happened and it wasn't even a hard bump
> 
> View attachment 41795
> 
> 
> Lost about half a tank of very rare Glas juice...and I have no spare glass



Oh no, @BumbleBee - thats bad!
I assume its a Billow? (or was a billow)
Do you think those little rubber bands would have prevented it in your bump?


----------



## Robin Cilliers

BumbleBee said:


> I just converted my favourite tank into a dripper, first time this has happened and it wasn't even a hard bump
> 
> View attachment 41795
> 
> 
> Lost about half a tank of very rare Glas juice...and I have no spare glass


Vape cartel do sell the billow v2 glasses


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Oh no, @BumbleBee - thats bad!
> I assume its a Billow? (or was a billow)
> Do you think those little rubber bands would have prevented it in your bump?


Yeah, that was my Billow v2, really sucks because that's the tank I use most. I'll get a new glass in the new year, fortunately I have a few backup tanks 

I'm not sure if a rubber bumper band would have saved it, it's possible. Funny thing is though is that I had the iStick in my hand already and picked up the eVic, there was the slightest contact. The glass of the billow bumped the edge of the silicon covered iStick on just the right spot so I think it was just a matter of the right pressure in the right spot.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Well, this is different  thanks for the advise @Rob Fisher







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Michael Hockey said:


> Well, this is different  thanks for the advise @Rob Fisher



And? How is the Vape?


----------



## CloudmanJHB

New kit with some complex chaos crusty custard, and some impromptu bands to prevent scratches till the rx200 covers arrive this week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Michael the Vapor

AMAZING, you can have the smoothest vape and a tank so no need to drip every 10 seconds and clouds for days as you can see. Just need to get the white crius to match, my OCD kicks in badly! @Rob Fisher







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## blujeenz

Puffing some blueberry pancakes and chillin' like a boss @Wash style. 
The juice is a 1:1 mix of Beard 32 and Vapemob Intense Blueberry, very sweet on the ole epiglotis, definitely not an ADV, more like afternoon tea.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

Super photos @Michael Hockey !


----------



## Silver

blujeenz said:


> Puffing some blueberry pancakes and chillin' like a boss @Wash style.
> The juice is a 1:1 mix of Beard 32 and Vapemob Intense Blueberry, very sweet on the ole epiglotis, definitely not an ADV, more like afternoon tea.
> View attachment 41829



Are those Blue Jeans @blujeenz ?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Off to fetch the new car shortly! Will take some REO's and the Rolo with!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## mikrouwel



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman211991

rocking the flavour testing setup for some juice I won in a competition. Must say decent cinnamon danish in your face cinnamon with a dash of pastry well balanced overall.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wyvern

Trust me get their milk and loops and strawnana. You will see that I did a review of the juices a while ago. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

VTC Mini and Subtank Mini V2
Loaded with VM XXX




Testing - in the name of Science

So far I am very underwhelmed by the stock 1.2 ohm coil. Lots more testing to go. 

So far am impressed with the VTC Mini. Lovely little device and the screen is great!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Running out of Mech Mods! Cee Cee to the rescue!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Aah, much better...

MMM Ashybac in the RM2

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> So far I am very underwhelmed by the stock 1.2 ohm coil. Lots more testing to go.



I agree 100% Hi Ho @Silver... the 0,5Ω coils are a thousand time better! And the Gold Claptons even better still!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> VTC Mini and Subtank Mini V2
> Loaded with VM XXX
> 
> View attachment 41883
> 
> 
> Testing - in the name of Science
> 
> So far I am very underwhelmed by the stock 1.2 ohm coil. Lots more testing to go.
> 
> So far am impressed with the VTC Mini. Lovely little device and the screen is great!


I'm also quite enjoying my VTC.

I haven't bought a regulated mod since January, and I'm happy with the seemingly improved build quality, since the older mods.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Rob Fisher , I have a 0.5 that will be tested soon, but now you making me worried that i dont have the gold ones!

Anyway, I am doing this test to understand the Subtank Mini V2 better. Because my old subtank V1 had the old aiflow and the stock coils were not the new revised ones. Need to see what its all about. Then I will get onto the rebuilding part and compare the flavour and vape pleasure


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher , I have a 0.5 that will be tested soon, but now you making me worried that i dont have the gold ones!
> 
> Anyway, I am doing this test to understand the Subtank Mini V2 better. Because my old subtank V1 had the old aiflow and the stock coils were not the new revised ones. Need to see what its all about. Then I will get onto the rebuilding part and compare the flavour and vape pleasure



The standard 0,5Ω coils on the Sub tank are just fine... still one of the best tanks around and so very simple...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I'm also quite enjoying my VTC.
> 
> I haven't bought a regulated mod since January, and I'm happy with the seemingly improved build quality, since the older mods.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Indeed @r0gue z0mbie , build quality is good and it feels solid
Dont laugh but it may eventually serve to drive my humble Evod1 because it feels better than the little istick20 which is now doing service after HRH annexed the MVP2s. I think the VTC Mini is the perfect size for a "small mod" - I find the iStick20 just too small

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher , I have a 0.5 that will be tested soon, but now you making me worried that i dont have the gold ones!
> 
> Anyway, I am doing this test to understand the Subtank Mini V2 better. Because my old subtank V1 had the old aiflow and the stock coils were not the new revised ones. Need to see what its all about. Then I will get onto the rebuilding part and compare the flavour and vape pleasure


Dammit @Silver I admire your patience! For me vaping is like a game that I need to clock  I tried the 1.2 ohm, 0.5 ohm, and at least 5 coil builds in the rba base- in the first day of owning the tank! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Dammit @Silver I admire your patience! For me vaping is like a game that I need to clock  I tried the 1.2 ohm, 0.5 ohm, and at least 5 coil builds in the rba base- in the first day of owning the tank!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hehe @Yusuf Cape Vaper 
I hear you

But I am taking notes as I go and vaping two juices I know well (that are set up in several of the other devices as well )

Painful it may be but all in the name of Science and research!


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Silver said:


> Hehe @Yusuf Cape Vaper
> I hear you
> 
> But I am taking notes as I go and vaping two juices I know well (that are set up in several of the other devices as well )
> 
> Painful it may be but all in the name of Science and research!


Respect man! You have my respect 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anwar

my own juice DIY blackberry max vg 4mg of nic 
in my latest addition to my vaping lifestyle velocity RDA with a dual coild build 26 gauge kanthal with 6 wraps
Coming in on 0.45ohms on my evic vtc mini vaping at 50 watts 

BOOOMMM
keep on vaping...
   


Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow

Loving this combo

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> Loving this combo


If I do not see you loving a new combo every month, I would know something drastically is wrong.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Andre said:


> If I do not see you loving a new combo every month, I would know something drastically is wrong.


 That is so true. There is one mod i really have my eye on and its the Cloudmaker Whiteout BF edition.


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> That is so true. There is one mod i really have my eye on and its the Cloudmaker Whiteout BF edition.


Oh yes, me too!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michael the Vapor

My small little vaping station, but ever growing haha






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Rolo/Crius with Phil Rocke grand reserve (first time for me) ...

Much better ...




My Crius is far better suited to a dessert type of vape than a menthol fruit.

I am learning

Side note - now I understand why you high power high airflow junkies are on 3 and 6 mg. lol

EDIT - for clarification
This 9mg is making me woosy - but its different - it's a slow steady unpleasant silver lining that develops in the background - instead of a hard throat hit like I get on the RM2 with 18mg Blackbird. In fact, the vape is very smooth on the throat - only a few minutes later, some sweat droplets start developing on the forehead.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Hahaha, sometimes even 3mg is to much for me when I'm running my rda on 100w +


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hex Angel Baby! Crius Tank full of Milky Way now empty!

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## jlw777

Love the flavour from this tank. Huge smoke as well. Prefer this to TFV4






Now I can build coils properly






Bought a DNA 30 (30w max) mod for cousin to start him off as he wants to get off cig. Which tank should he buy to go with this?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

jlw777 said:


> Love the flavour from this tank. Huge smoke as well. Prefer this to TFV4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can build coils properly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a DNA 30 (30w max) mod for cousin to start him off as he wants to get off cig. Which tank should he buy to go with this?



Hi @jlw777 
Nice setup, what is that tank in the first pic?
As for your cousin, if he wants mouth to lung I would still say Nautilus Mini. But if he wants retrictive lung hit, the Subtank Mini seems to be quite a favourite amongst many.


----------



## jlw777

Silver said:


> Hi @jlw777
> Nice setup, what is that tank in the first pic?
> As for your cousin, if he wants mouth to lung I would still say Nautilus Mini. But if he wants retrictive lung hit, the Subtank Mini seems to be quite a favourite amongst many.


Uwell crown in black. 

He is a heavy smoker so to lung. I will send the message

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BWS

jlw777 said:


> Now I can build coils properly



Where did you get this kit from? Vapeking seems to have a similar one but without the Kuro jig (Out of stock as are much of their inventory)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jlw777

BWS said:


> Where did you get this kit from? Vapeking seems to have a similar one but without the Kuro jig (Out of stock as are much of their inventory)


I'm overseas at moment. Vape equipments soooo cheap here. Got this for rand equivalent of R270


----------



## BWS

jlw777 said:


> I'm overseas at moment. Vape equipments soooo cheap here. Got this for rand equivalent of R270



Mmmmm, and double that for local sale if you're lucky, might be cheaper to buy from overseas supplier and ship it in

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jlw777

BWS said:


> Mmmmm, and double that for local sale if you're lucky


I bought 12 pieces of 18650 Samsung 30Q to bring back.


----------



## Michael Buys

RX200 dripping some Jack the Ripper 3mg

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BWS

My local vaping shop in Parklands just got some Motley brew in stock, Have some Almost Famous in the VTC mini Tron-S

R270.00 per 30ml isn't exactly cheap liquid but it's moreish

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz

BWS said:


> My local vaping shop in Parklands just get some Motley brew in stock, Have some Almost Famous in the VTC mini Tron-S
> 
> R270.00 per 30ml isn't exactly cheap liquid but it's moreish


I didnt know there were any west coast vape shops after canal walk, where and what in Parklands boet?


----------



## BWS

blujeenz said:


> I didnt know there were any west coast vape shops after canal walk, where and what in Parklands boet?



Its a tiny shop next to Tops in the Superspar center. Opened up about 3 weeks ago. Has very very limited hardware but a fair selection of liquids which saves me from ordering online or heading into Canal walk.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## blujeenz

My new Kayfun on a day old Caravela, I dumped the last of my Legends Monroe into the tank after wicking it with rayon.
@Rob Fisher I gotta say that rayon is disgusting in the beginning, like vaping 2nd hand underwear. 
For a moment I thought rayon wick was a forum joke that I wasnt privvy to yet. 
I took off the top cap to see if I was burning the wick or something, however I had to continue because that was the last of that juice, I turned the airscrew right in to get more liquid flow. I had a nagging suspicion that somewhere a hobo was pulling out the stuffing from his dirty jacket and selling it to vape shops.
Long story short, it started getting better after a half tank, Im definitely going to slap that stuff into distilled water and rinse it in the ultrasonic bath, even if it means first wicking a coil and dropping both coil and wick into the ultrasonic bath.
Anyhow lets hope theres a happy ending to rayon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

blujeenz said:


> My new Kayfun on a day old Caravela, I dumped the last of my Legends Monroe into the tank after wicking it with rayon.
> @Rob Fisher I gotta say that rayon is disgusting in the beginning, like vaping 2nd hand underwear.
> For a moment I thought rayon wick was a forum joke that I wasnt privvy to yet.
> I took off the top cap to see if I was burning the wick or something, however I had to continue because that was the last of that juice, I turned the airscrew right in to get more liquid flow. I had a nagging suspicion that somewhere a hobo was pulling out the stuffing from his dirty jacket and selling it to vape shops.
> Long story short, it started getting better after a half tank, Im definitely going to slap that stuff into distilled water and rinse it in the ultrasonic bath, even if it means first wicking a coil and dropping both coil and wick into the ultrasonic bath.
> Anyhow lets hope theres a happy ending to rayon.
> View attachment 42058


You sure it was the rayon, and not the machine oil on the kfun? Back in the day we used to soak those bad boys over night coz I'm pretty sure they were made in an oil plant in China. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

blujeenz said:


> My new Kayfun on a day old Caravela, I dumped the last of my Legends Monroe into the tank after wicking it with rayon.
> @Rob Fisher I gotta say that rayon is disgusting in the beginning, like vaping 2nd hand underwear.



Nope there is something afoot... @Yusuf Cape Vaper I think is spot on! Rayon has no flavour and should be perfect from the very first vape! Did you clean your Kayfun first?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope there is something afoot... @Yusuf Cape Vaper I think is spot on! Rayon has no flavour and should be perfect from the very first vape! Did you clean your Kayfun first?



Yip, gave it a good hot water rinse, no alcohol soak or anything else, the taste was very much like a dry hit but not as harsh.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

blujeenz said:


> Yip, gave it a good hot water rinse, no alcohol soak or anything else, the taste was very much like a dry hit but not as harsh.


Hot water was never enough for them. Give it a lekker scrub with some dishwashing liquid and soak in alcohol then give it a nice hot water rinsing. I love rayon in my drippers, but prefer jap cotton in tanks coz it doesn't collapse as quickly as rayon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## blujeenz

Thanks gents @Rob Fisher & @Yusuf Cape Vaper for the heads up, I thought maybe it was a breaking in thing, probably give the tank a good once over in the morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@blujeenz , i can also confirm that Rayon does taste pretty neutral from the beginning - at least for my tastebuds

You sure you got the right Rayon?


----------



## Aidan

A little bit of Turkish nougat tobacco before bed with the xcube

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

Silver said:


> @blujeenz , i can also confirm that Rayon does taste pretty neutral from the beginning - at least for my tastebuds
> 
> You sure you got the right Rayon?


Vapemob cellucotton, dont think that would be a problem with them.
I'll try some in an evod clearo that needs a rewick, should pretty much highlight the problematic area, kayfun or wick.

EDIT *the next morning*
I pulled some rayon through my Patriot dripper, I was nervous so only used one coil. 
Got to say the flavour was there right from the start, @Rob Fisher you can add me to the list of Rayon fanboys, if such a list is made, its easier to work with than the jap cotton I was using and it seems more cost effective, 1m for R20 at Vapemob.
I most likely was vaping some machine oil from the coil posts, I left them intact cos I didnt want to loose those tiny screws.

The Kayfun gave good flavour in spite of the machine oil and has since been completely disassembled, orings, post screws, deck and all, for a good soak.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH

@blujeenz I see you are using your new mech mod 
Oh, .... for goodness sake leave the underwear alone 

Dave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## waja09

At work Vaping some Orion - Milkway in my Termnator Bottom Fed Mech, completely chilled and loving this Juice!!!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Awesome @waja09 
Great photo

By the way, nice atty 

PS - i think its time you load a really cool avatar pic for yourself!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## waja09

Lol @Silver, thanks buddy ....

Yeah I plan on loading an Avatar sometime during this long weekend definitely lol ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz

Silver said:


> Awesome @waja09
> Great photo
> 
> By the way, nice atty
> 
> PS - i think its time you load a really cool avatar pic for yourself!



He could maybe use a nice juicy fingernail for an avatar, he seems to love his.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## waja09

Haha @blujeenz, it's called a very bad habit since young age aish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## blujeenz

waja09 said:


> Haha @blujeenz, it's called a very bad habit since young age aish
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah, I did that from 6yrs old till 28 when my tooth enamel started cracking, YMMV.( I nipped the nails not the tear off style)
It was almost as hard to quit as smoking, after I had the 3rd tooth built up I decided I had to quit or Id need false teeth.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## waja09

blujeenz said:


> yeah, I did that from 6yrs old till 28 when my tooth enamel started cracking, YMMV.( I nipped the nails not the tear off style)
> It was almost as hard to quit as smoking, after I had the 3rd tooth built up I decided I had to quit or Id need false teeth.


Haha so you went hardcore on that habit dude If it affected the teeth so bad , lol just joking .... It's good that you stopped though hey, I need to do the same now haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Avril is all sparkling clean... she is going with for dinner tonight!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rogue zombie

Arghh shit, I miss my Reo.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

choc infused stout . Nice with a good vape

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robin Cilliers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman211991

dual wielding coz I can

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Have discovered a superb driver for the mighty Evod1 !

The Evic VTC Mini!




Doesn't pulse like the iStick20. It's a bit bigger so more comfy in the hand. Has the puff counter! And I can pop in a new 18650 when flat. 

Ok, it's a massive overkill for the little Evod1 to use a VTC Mini at 7.7 watts but I am very happy!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dubz



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Dubz said:


>



Red subtank mini and Sig looks awesome @Dubz !


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

One of my New Years resolutions is to get back into mechs! So, starting the new year off with a mech seems appropriate. Happy new year guys






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz

Silver said:


> Red subtank mini and Sig looks awesome @Dubz !


They are both SMOK TFV4 Minis @Silver .


----------



## Silver

Dubz said:


> They are both SMOK TFV4 Minis @Silver .



Lol, ok, thanks 
Looks very nice

By the way, is that the Sig 150? Just checking
And if so, how is the fire button? Is it metal like the Sig100+
I think the Sig100+ has the best feel fire button of any regulated I've held...
So sturdy, big and perfect "response" for me

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz

Silver said:


> Lol, ok, thanks
> Looks very nice
> 
> By the way, is that the Sig 150? Just checking
> And if so, how is the fire button? Is it metal like the Sig100+
> I think the Sig100+ has the best feel fire button of any regulated I've held...
> So sturdy, big and perfect "response" for me


Yes it is the Sigelei 150w TC. The fire button is metal, they changed it from the 100+/150w to a smaller button. It works great and haven't had or heard of any button issues. I do prefer the "big" button of the 100+/150w but this one works well so can't complain .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Sneaking into the neighbour's yard to use their pool while they're away on what has to be the hottest day of the year thus far

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dean Becker

In good company for the weekend.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## waja09

This Juice is Awesome... Loving it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Poolside classic

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

The tastiest smoothie 




Banana, mango and pineapple. Delicious. 

At our local fruit n veg shop. 

Watermelons for later

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## gman211991

212puffs since refilling must say there's a good 30-50puffs left in this tank. For that I consider the crius my best purchase of the year 2015.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## wazarmoto

Citrus Mint sorbet @ sun city baby! This might just be my new adv! I really dig it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Placid Clone and a glass of....




Great paring actually.
Thanks for the recommendation @Andre on the wine.

Nicest unwooded one I can remember having!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mohamed

Mvp and aspire ,favourite mtl setup

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Placid Clone and a glass of....
> 
> View attachment 42331
> 
> 
> Great paring actually.
> Thanks for the recommendation @Andre on the wine.
> 
> Nicest unwooded one I can remember having!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Good to hear. Time for me to test drive the Placid clone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Good to hear. Time for me to test drive the Placid clone.


Hope you like it. 

It's one of my favourites, but my taste can be a bit 'left field' sometimes.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

These new round Kanger coils are pretty damned decent!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And I'm in love with these gClaptons on the SubTank Mini Deck! Tons of tank refills and still going strong!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

mohamed said:


> View attachment 42332
> 
> Mvp and aspire ,favourite mtl setup
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Hi @mohamed 
That is an Awesome setup and a great photo - love it!
That MVP2 is rock solid! 

By the way, which Aspire is that?


----------



## mohamed

Silver said:


> Hi @mohamed
> That is an Awesome setup and a great photo - love it!
> That MVP2 is rock solid!
> 
> By the way, which Aspire is that?


@Silver thank you, love this setup
Upgraded my Dad to the mvp version 3, so I have been using this setup as my mtl device 
The Aspire ets glass has a 3ml capacity bvc coil , draw is near perfect , slightly airier than evod and evod 2 and coil has a longer lifespan
P.s flavour is superb aswell

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

mohamed said:


> @Silver thank you, love this setup
> Upgraded my Dad to the mvp version 3, so I have been using this setup as my mtl device
> The Aspire ets glass has a 3ml capacity bvc coil , draw is near perfect , slightly airier than evod and evod 2 and coil has a longer lifespan
> P.s flavour is superb aswell
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Thanks @mohamed 
Much appreciated, Would like to check it out
Saw only the aspire K1 at vapeclub - dont know where one would get an ETS 
Saw this at VapeClub
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...-that-produces-the-vapour/products/aspire-k-1


----------



## mohamed

Silver said:


> Thanks @mohamed
> Much appreciated, Would like to check it out
> Saw only the aspire K1 at vapeclub - dont know where one would get an ETS
> Saw this at VapeClub
> http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...-that-produces-the-vapour/products/aspire-k-1


Pleasure @Silver , I found this thread.
Not sure if Vapeking still stocks them , however, a interesting read.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/aspire-et-s-bvc.t7109/

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

mohamed said:


> Pleasure @Silver , I found this thread.
> Not sure if Vapeking still stocks them , however, a interesting read.
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/aspire-et-s-bvc.t7109/
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Thanks @mohamed, great find from quite a while ago - lol
I see VapeKing still has them for R160 - i think I may just try it out
There is a shortage of good mouth to lung options in my opinion
And at worst it can be a backup to the mighty Evod1 
You know, each device needs a backup!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Still one of my fav SA juices, watching some of the old star wars movies! 2 things I love - vaping and star wars 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Did some custom work on my mods, not the greatest job, but still think it came out decent.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Clouder

Me and my brother's ( @Casper ) mods'. Mines the one on the left. Note the Puff counters! He's been doing lung hits much longer than me if you look at the timers...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Casper

Clouder said:


> Me and my brother's ( @Casper ) mods'. Mines the one on the left. Note the Puff counters! He's been doing lung hits much longer than me if you look at the timers...
> View attachment 42411


AWESOME STUFF BOET!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Was in a making mood today. Triple 18650 holder. 

Half way


Finished product

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Lushen

The leprechaun with a Manta atty 

Thank you @Rob Fisher for ordering the atty for me, it's awesome and also looks great. 
Now I just have to get 1 more, and I know it's not going to be easy

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Lushen said:


> The leprechaun with a Manta atty
> 
> Thank you @Rob Fisher for ordering the atty for me, it's awesome and also looks great.
> Now I just have to get 1 more, and I know it's not going to be easy



Awesome @Lushen ! Congrats
Would love to hear your thoughts on the Manta after youve had some time with it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Lushen said:


> The leprechaun with a Manta atty
> 
> Thank you @Rob Fisher for ordering the atty for me, it's awesome and also looks great.
> Now I just have to get 1 more, and I know it's not going to be easy


That looks awesome! I need to get one of those Manta atomizers.


----------



## Lushen

Silver said:


> Awesome @Lushen ! Congrats
> Would love to hear your thoughts on the Manta after youve had some time with it



I have been vaping on it for about two hours and got through 4ml's of juice. I have a Silver of note 

It's a GREAT atty. Simple to coil and wick. Has an option for dual coil with dual or single airflow and different settings for airflow from lung hits to MTL.

I have the same build as my cyclone and the flavor and Vape is on par.

The only downfall is that it is a little noisy, other than that it's awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen

Andre said:


> That looks awesome! I need to get one of those Manta atomizers.



I say get it. I shelved my Sapor for this.
If you are going to order one, I will order with you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Lushen said:


> I say get it. I shelved my Sapor for this.
> If you are going to order one, I will order with you.


Where from in bf format?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Where from in bf format?



I bought a couple of clones (to try) from Fastech and @hands did the BF mod for his and is really happy with it. The original is really expensive at around the $110 point...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen

Andre said:


> Where from in bf format?


 
The only originals we got in bf are from catfish atty's. They are about R1700, give or take. But they are original.
Rob Fisher pointed me to clones on Slowtech, but we will have to get them bf'ed locally. I am keen to get the original as the build quality is phenomenal.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I bought a couple of clones (to try) from Fastech and @hands did the BF mod for his and is really happy with it. The original is really expensive at around the $110 point...





Lushen said:


> The only originals we got in bf are from catfish atty's. They are about R1700, give or take. But they are original.
> Rob Fisher pointed me to clones on Slowtech, but we will have to get them bf'ed locally. I am keen to get the original as the build quality is phenomenal.


Thanks guys, think I shall stay with my Origen Little 16BFs for the time being. Until I can first test a Manta.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dwayne19420

Some @justb peach and apricot mix .. In a sqounk mod happy days



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn

Cracked my Bellus glass and replaced with spare and too afraid to use it as I do not see any spare Bellus glasses available yet.
Rediscovered my Aqua V2 and enjoying this for a change, nice MTL and restricted lung hits on 12mg juice for a change and the flavour is on par.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Q-Ball

acorn said:


> Cracked my Bellus glass and replaced with spare and too afraid to use it as I do not see any spare Bellus glasses available yet.
> Rediscovered my Aqua V2 and enjoying this for a change, nice MTL and restricted lung hits on 12mg juice for a change and the flavour is on par.
> View attachment 42486




The Goblin mini glass works on the Bellus

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## acorn

Thanks, good to know! Have a Goblin mini spare, lets see which one breaks first 

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deezo

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

@WHITELABEL Berry Yoghurt in the berry coloured Bellus on the berry coloured VTC Mini..... not too shabby

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Genosmate

I sold my only standard Reo just because I need to use some of the mods I've made.I even put a soft Italian bottle in here just because @Rob Fisher told me he was planning to drive down here from Durban and hurt me if I didn't put it in a mod.
I even filled the bottle with Tropical Ice version C

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> I sold my only standard Reo just because I need to use some of the mods I've made.I even put a soft Italian bottle in here just because @Rob Fisher told me he was planning to drive down here from Durban and hurt me if I didn't put it in a mod.
> I even filled the bottle with Tropical Ice version C



Just in time @Genosmate!


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Just in time @Genosmate!


Er............I think (make that I know) I need more of the bottles

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Er............I think (make that I know) I need more of the bottles



I'm so gonna hurt you when I get to Knysna!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm so gonna hurt you when I get to Knysna!


Maybe you can throw some of those bottles at me

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Anwar

velocity rda dual coil build 0.42ohms on a 
Tesla nano 100w
vaping at 60w 

My own juice creamy pineapple 6mg nic   








Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ripstorm

My VTC mini/Goblin mini. Vaping on some DIY Unicorn milk. a Beer in the other hand..usually

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Keyaam

IPV D2 and the Odin with a 0.45ohm build at 40watts. Old school dripper but still flavorful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Michael the Vapor

How is the unicorn milk clone @Ripstorm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ripstorm

Michael Hockey said:


> How is the unicorn milk clone @Ripstorm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I love it. One of my ADV's


----------



## Pixstar



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz

Pixstar said:


> View attachment 42659



Im still digging your photo composition skills long after the competition is finished and gone. 
A breakdown of tank, dripper, mod and milkshake etc would be of some interest to us Im sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

blujeenz said:


> Im still digging your photo composition skills long after the competition is finished and gone.
> A breakdown of tank, dripper, mod and milkshake etc would be of some interest to us Im sure.


Lol thanks man, just having some fun with phone. It's just an IPV D2, Silverplay Nano tank, cold milk with strawberry Nesquik and One Hit Woonder's Milkman. Nice breakfast juice that.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sk3tz0

I see all these Mod on 40 to 50 Watts.. This Image probably screams amateur hour 

I got Milk Lab Frappe in here. so yumm

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Catching up on the news...

But the Choc Mint Coffee REO Mini and ECIGSSA is far more interesting

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Nailedit77

This = this  super stoked with my new setup

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nailedit77

Love my new toy

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Pixstar

Sk3tz0 said:


> I see all these Mod on 40 to 50 Watts.. This Image probably screams amateur hour
> 
> I got Milk Lab Frappe in here. so yumm


Not at all, many experienced vapers on here vape at levels below 20 watts even.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Lushen

Built this monster in the Sapor and vaping E-liquid project special reserve

I finally found the perfect build for the Sapor #Win






Listening to the thunder and rain and enjoying a nice smooth Vape in front of the tv

Reactions: Like 9 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Getting a bit of mech action with the TFV4 on the V3 with a dual coil build at 0.2 ohms. I've also rediscovered my love of cream liqueurs, here is something called "Cookies & Crazy", it's a chocolate cookie and cream liqueur, I've paired it with @WHITELABEL Chocolate Doughnut and it's going down really well

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Waine

This is What I am smoking now: The proverbial.... And I am testing Tapatalk to post a pic. I always battle to post pics on forums. But let me now test Tapatalk



Sent from Samsung S4

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine

Oh dear. The pic came out landscape instead of portrait. That sucks.

Sent from Samsung S4


----------



## Waine

BumbleBee said:


> Getting a bit of mech action with the TFV4 on the V3 with a dual coil build at 0.2 ohms. I've also rediscovered my love of cream liqueurs, here is something called "Cookies & Crazy", it's a chocolate cookie and cream liqueur, I've paired it with @WHITELABEL Chocolate Doughnut and it's going down really well
> 
> View attachment 42740


You make it sound so nice. I like the pic! 

Sent from Samsung S4

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waine

Lushen said:


> Built this monster in the Sapor and vaping E-liquid project special reserve
> 
> I finally found the perfect build for the Sapor #Win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to the thunder and rain and enjoying a nice smooth Vape in front of the tv


OH my Goodness. Thanks for the pic. Serious! I now know that you can set a coil at that angle. This will help me clip the ends off easier in my dripper in which I am learning to build coils. It just looks so interesting. 

Sent from Samsung S4


----------



## Nimatek

Lushen said:


> Built this monster in the Sapor and vaping E-liquid project special reserve
> 
> I finally found the perfect build for the Sapor #Win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to the thunder and rain and enjoying a nice smooth Vape in front of the tv


Lushen that is brilliant! Never thought of doing vertical coils in the sapor. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Waine said:


> You make it sound so nice. I like the pic!
> 
> Sent from Samsung S4


It's a pretty good pairing, very refreshing on such a warm evening.

Btw, I straightened up your pic for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

View for the weekend...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Waine

Nice one Skola...I can feel it....

Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyvern

Before I forget - THAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANK YOU @blujeenz for introducing me to this juice
Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Lushen

I decided to give the leprechaun some TLC today
So after some elbow grease and polish, it's nice and shiny

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Playing some cricket and vaping my DIY Pirate's Milk!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

hands said:


> View attachment 42877


Loverly, button and drip tip pairing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands

Andre said:


> Loverly, button and drip tip pairing.


Its Red Currant Burl with black Corrian

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Power Vapes SA

A vertical dual alien build @ 0.2ohm onboard my velocity RDA @ 100w 

Chasing clouds and some peanutbutter cookie

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

skola said:


> View attachment 42753
> 
> View for the weekend...



Lovely @skola 
Is that Hartebeespoort?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Mine has the Serpent on it, the other belongs to @Redeemer

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## skola

Silver said:


> Lovely @skola
> Is that Hartebeespoort?


Hey @Silver, that's correct. Stayed at Eagles Landing. The scene on Saturday evening after the hail storm was very different to this pic. What a disaster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

skola said:


> Hey @Silver, that's correct. Stayed at Eagles Landing. The scene on Saturday evening after the hail storm was very different to this pic. What a disaster.



Awesome @skola
I know exactly where that is - but never stayed there
Lovely place around that dam

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## skola

Silver said:


> Awesome @skola
> I know exactly where that is - but never stayed there
> Lovely place around that dam


And it's just an hour away from Jozi!


----------



## Ernest

This is just beautiful, and tastes great too.




Did my first build in the RM2 with 30g Kanthal, 6 wraps on 1.5mm and came out at 1.5 Ohm. Just got some 28g in the mail so will use that next time and try to get 1 Ohm. The RM2 is really nice.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Ernest said:


> This is just beautiful, and tastes great too.
> 
> View attachment 42898
> 
> 
> Did my first build in the RM2 with 30g Kanthal, 6 wraps on 1.5mm and came out at 1.5 Ohm. Just got some 28g in the mail so will use that next time and try to get 1 Ohm. The RM2 is really nice.


Glad you like it - gives super flavour. I nowadays use a 2.5 mm ID coil for some more juice in the wick.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Awesome, awesome, awesome @Ernest !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Ernest do you now get what us lunatic Reonauts were on about? 

And a very warm welcome to the lunatics!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ernest

Rob Fisher said:


> @Ernest do you now get what us lunatic Reonauts were on about?
> 
> And a very warm welcome to the lunatics!


Thank you! This is the best!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Beautiful Reo too @Ernest
Enjoy!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ernest

Some of Bumblebee's "The King's Breakfast" for supper. Who said you can't have breakfast all day?
Thanks @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Nimatek

Ernest said:


> Some of Bumblebee's "The King's Breakfast" for supper. Who said you can't have breakfast all day?
> Thanks @BumbleBee
> View attachment 42933


Have to agree with you, Kings breakfast is such a nice vape all day long  (Tip - add a splash of coffee to it if you want to change the profile a little for a tank - but only a splash, don't kill it!)

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KlutcH

I have finally fully upgraded from my subox mini kit, Big thanks to @Zeki Hilmi for letting me take this awesome mod off your hands to complete my upgrade!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Mad hatting  Great for sampling flavours !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Metal Liz



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Metal Liz said:


> View attachment 43022


Good to see you again Liz!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Metal Liz said:


> View attachment 43022



Welcome back Lizzie!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I'm loving this Evic VTC Mini, rocking some of @SunRam's Vape Elixir Coumarin Pipe in the Bellus. So good

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Ernest

Coconut Pineapple in the dripper and Apple Berry in the reo made for a nice day in the office.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre

Cuboid with Cubis.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## BumbleBee

Andre said:


> Cuboid with Cubis.


How are you finding the tank @Andre? Is it as awesome as the reviewers make it out to be?


----------



## Andre

BumbleBee said:


> How are you finding the tank @Andre? Is it as awesome as the reviewers make it out to be?


Have vaped about one ml on the 0.5 ohm coil. Impressed with the flavour. Good clouds, but more for MTL I think - which is sorely lacking nowadays. Easy to fill/refill, easy to clean, easy to control air flow, easy to replace coil. If their coil units last and are not too expensive, this could easily become the starter tank of choice. A rebuildable coil unit would be a bonus.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Andre said:


> Have vaped about one ml on the 0.5 ohm coil. Impressed with the flavour. Good clouds, but more for MTL I think - which is sorely lacking nowadays. Easy to fill/refill, easy to clean, easy to control air flow, easy to replace coil. If their coil units last and are not too expensive, this could easily become the starter tank of choice. A rebuildable coil unit would be a bonus.


Good to know that's it's more for MTL, thanks


----------



## ChadB

Hey @Andre where did you get the Cubis? Is the air flow more restricted than the Tron tank? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

ChadB said:


> Hey @Andre where did you get the Cubis? Is the air flow more restricted than the Tron tank?



At a guess I would think http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/featured-products/products/joyetech-cubis-tank

I don't know the Tron Tank but I imagine the Cubis tank is more restricted because I find it very restrictive!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ChadB

@Rob Fisher Thanks Rob, the Tron isn't the best in my opinion for MTL, not a big throat kick and leaks a bit.
Will have a look at the Cubis, still waiting for the P67 then i'll be sorted for life

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

ChadB said:


> @Rob Fisher Thanks Rob, the Tron isn't the best in my opinion for MTL, it's too airy and leaks a bit.
> Will have a look at the Cubis, still waiting for the P67 then i'll be sorted for life



Leaks? Then it's DEAD to me! 

I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong with my Cubis? First coil burnt out... second coil seems to do the same... I just can't see how the tiny juice holes are big enough? I put it down and left it alone... I will pick it up and play with it again in a day or so... I thought it would be the one but so far I don't like it one bit!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the feedback on the Cubis tank @Andre
Would be interested to hear your thoughts after a while - you are right - we are missing a great modern MTL starter


----------



## ChadB

@Rob Fisher Damn, looking for a decent MTL tank and you know your MTL tanks well... 
Will have to wait for Rob's Ramblings for a good review


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm really looking forward to @Andre's review of the Cubis... then I can phone him and find out what on earth I'm doing wrong!


----------



## Ernest

Andre said:


> Cuboid with Cubis.


Beautiful photo @Andre

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA

Rob Fisher said:


> Leaks? Then it's DEAD to me!
> 
> I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong with my Cubis? First coil burnt out... second coil seems to do the same... I just can't see how the tiny juice holes are big enough? I put it down and left it alone... I will pick it up and play with it again in a day or so... I thought it would be the one but so far I don't like it one bit!



Strange .. I've used the 0.5 at 28W for direct to lung for a few days and it works well, as good or better than any other subtank with similar settings. Sorry to ask the obvious, but is your airflow sufficiently open?

One oddity I found is that one would assume it would work well till the liquid is all the way to the bottom since the BF coils have their liquid intake at the bottom which is also right at the bottom of the tank. This does not actually seem to be the case though, I suspect if the liquid level gets too low it starts sucking air (when one tilts the tank?) which leads to overheating on the coil. After a refill from such a condition the coil will tend to spit a bit for the first 4 or 5 drags.

Disclaimer: I sell these so my opinion might be, even if only subconsciously, biased.


----------



## Andre

ChadB said:


> @Rob Fisher Thanks Rob, the Tron isn't the best in my opinion for MTL, not a big throat kick and leaks a bit.
> Will have a look at the Cubis, still waiting for the P67 then i'll be sorted for life


No leaking on the Cubis at all. It gives great flavour for me and does glorious MTL. Easiest tank ever. Using the 0.5 ohm coil at the moment at around 20 W. I am not a lung hitter at all, but tried it on the wide open and seems to work quite well for that. @JakesSA confirms above that it works well for lung hitting though.

For sure an improvement on the TRON, @ChadB - even in the throat hit department on the 0.5 ohm coils. Hope they bring out a rebuildable coil unit.

No burnt coil at all, @Rob Fisher. Did you pre-wet the wick. Also think important to follow Joyetech's guidelines for the different coil units. Not too much power on these units.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks @Andre and @JakesSA. Yip the first fail was too much power... I have subsequently reduced power and is a lot better...it seems to be wicking fine... I guess after all these sub ohm lung hitting tanks I was expecting much of the same and it's most certainly nothing like all the other tanks... this one is very different and much more old school restricted and MTL... 

I am completely to blame for the non performance of this tank... for those that love the Nautilus this would be a natural progression.

I'll get some new coils and start over with my MTL juices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JakesSA

I really do think your airflow control has a problem... wide open this tank should be regular straight to lung stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

BumbleBee said:


> Good to know that's it's more for MTL, thanks


Tried the Cubis wide open doing lung hits and seems to work quite well, but I am not a lung hitter at all, so cannot be used as a good yardstick for this. @JakesSA above is of the opinion that it is great for lung hitting too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA

Well .. its not a Crown or TFV4 but compares very favourably in this department with the rest of them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

JakesSA said:


> I really do think your airflow control has a problem... wide open this tank should be regular straight to lung stuff.



Even with the airflow full open it's still a MTL device for me. Will I be getting rid of mine? Nope it's a pretty good MTL atty and one that my best mates may want to upgrade from their Nautilus to.


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Even with the airflow full open it's still a MTL device for me. Will I be getting rid of mine? Nope it's a pretty good MTL atty and one that my best mates may want to upgrade from their Nautilus to.


You see - vaping has enlarged the capacity of you lungs dramatically

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

How would you guys compare the Cubis' airflow at fully open with the Subtank Mini fully open?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BumbleBee said:


> How would you guys compare the Cubis' airflow at fully open with the Subtank Mini fully open?



Subtank Mini has more airflow. For me the Subtank mini is a lung atty and the Cubis is MTL.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> Subtank Mini has more airflow. For me the Subtank mini is a lung atty and the Cubis is MTL.


The Subtank is already a bit tight for me, so the Cubis won't do for me unfortunately, shame because it sounds so good. It does however sound like a great starter tank and a great substitute for the still popular Nautilus Mini, I am definitely going to look into these, will be interesting to see how the coils hold up over time though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BumbleBee said:


> The Subtank is already a bit tight for me, so the Cubis won't do for me unfortunately, shame because it sounds so good. It does however sound like a great starter tank and a great substitute for the still popular Nautilus Mini, I am definitely going to look into these, will be interesting to see how the coils hold up over time though.



Yip if the Sub Tank is already too tight for you the Cubis won't work for you... I must say it's a good looking tank and the design is pretty clever... I started out not liking the tank but that's because I didn't treat it for what it was designed for... now that I'm driving it correctly it works as you would want it to. I think the MTL boys who want to vape at low power and have great battery life will really take to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

BumbleBee said:


> The Subtank is already a bit tight for me, so the Cubis won't do for me unfortunately, shame because it sounds so good. It does however sound like a great starter tank and a great substitute for the still popular Nautilus Mini, I am definitely going to look into these, will be interesting to see how the coils hold up over time though.





Rob Fisher said:


> Yip if the Sub Tank is already too tight for you the Cubis won't work for you... I must say it's a good looking tank and the design is pretty clever... I started out not liking the tank but that's because I didn't treat it for what it was designed for... now that I'm driving it correctly it works as you would want it to. I think the MTL boys who want to vape at low power and have great battery life will really take to it.



I have now vaped a full tank on this. My initial impressions are that it is a clear winner. Flavour and vapour are just awesome on the 0.5 ohm SS unit, on variable voltage as Joyetech recommends. Functionally, the best ever - far better than the mAN. Vaping Heavenly Peaches by ComplexChaos, which is a 60VG juice. However, as @BumbleBee says, the proof of the pudding will be in how long a coil unit lasts, which is the only reason HRH moved away from the mAN. Shall let you know re the 0.5 ohm one. 

As to lung hitting, we shall have to wait for some more opinions on that.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cobus Alberts

I'm sitting with the eVic-VTC mini  vaping Fogg's Milky Way
I'm actually looking for a new tank to put on it... Any advice?
I want it to be an RBA tank with good view of how much liquid I have in it.
Maybe there is already a thread on it?


----------



## Lingogrey

Cobus Alberts said:


> I'm sitting with the eVic-VTC mini  vaping Fogg's Milky Way
> I'm actually looking for a new tank to put on it... Any advice?
> I want it to be an RBA tank with good view of how much liquid I have in it.
> Maybe there is already a thread on it?


Hi @Cobus Alberts

If you're looking at an exclusively RBA tank (no option of stock coils), the OBS Crius is a great option. See this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/obs-crius-rta.t17686/ The Geekvape Griffin that has just hit our shores also looks to be highly rated. It's quite similar to the Crius, but has a bigger build deck if you're planning on installing something like 3 mm inner diameter Clapton coils (at the expense of .7 ml less juice capacity in a very slightly bigger {excluding drip tip} tank). If you're looking to do single coil builds, the Wotofo Serpent looks to be the winner right now for exclusively single coil RTA's (most of the UD / Youde tanks also allow you the option to do single or double coil builds)

If you're looking at tanks that offers you the options to either rebuild or use stock coils, your best options would probably be the trusty Subtank Mini (if you're only looking at single coil rebuilds) or (what I personally would much rather choose) the new UD Zephyrus V2 - single coil or dual coil rebuildable, top fill; .2 ohm, .3 ohm. .5 ohm and 1.8 ohm stock coils available. The Aromizer RDTA, which many love and swear by, now also have .3ohm stock coils available.

With all of the above tanks you can clearly see your remaining liquid level.

Hope that helps a bit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cobus Alberts

Lingogrey said:


> Hi @Cobus Alberts
> 
> If you're looking at an exclusively RBA tank (no option of stock coils), the OBS Crius is a great option. See this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/obs-crius-rta.t17686/ The Geekvape Griffin that has just hit our shores also looks to be highly rated. It's quite similar to the Crius, but has a bigger build deck if you're planning on installing something like 3 mm inner diameter Clapton coils (at the expense of .7 ml less juice capacity in a very slightly bigger {excluding drip tip} tank). If you're looking to do single coil builds, the Wotofo Serpent looks to be the winner right now for exclusively single coil RTA's (most of the UD / Youde tanks also allow you the option to do single or double coil builds)
> 
> If you're looking at tanks that offers you the options to either rebuild or use stock coils, your best options would probably be the trusty Subtank Mini (if you're only looking at single coil rebuilds) or (what I personally would much rather choose) the new UD Zephyrus V2 - single coil or dual coil rebuildable, top fill; .2 ohm, .3 ohm. .5 ohm and 1.8 ohm stock coils available. The Aromizer RDTA, which many love and swear by, now also have .3ohm stock coils available.
> 
> With all of the above tanks you can clearly see your remaining liquid level.
> 
> Hope that helps a bit.


Wow, thanks!! I hardly expected such a extensive reply! You've given me much to research on! I've never built my own coils.... yet... But in the last 2 months I've been completely sucked into this hobby!
Thanks so much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey

Cobus Alberts said:


> Wow, thanks!! I hardly expected such a extensive reply! You've given me much to research on! I've never built my own coils.... yet... But in the last 2 months I've been completely sucked into this hobby!
> Thanks so much


My pleasure. It's actually very easy if even I can do it. However, in that case it might be better to either keep your stock coil tank as a backup for the first few days whilst figuring it out or to get a RTA that allows for stock coils with a stock coil or two.


----------



## RipeAvo

@Cobus Alberts It may be worth getting a couple of those Wotofo pre-wrapped coils and playing around with them, installing and wicking and seeing how it goes.

I know @Maxxis sells them for R35 for 5 coils and they are really easy to get installed and working on any device. From there you can get some wire and practice wrapping but at least then you know you can work out hot spots efficiently & wick without the coil going hay wire 

Also, the MuTank has stock coils as well as the RBA deck so thats a good option imo

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## waja09

Loving this New Juice!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Snow Wolf Mini! So beautiful!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Waine

Rob Fisher said:


> Snow Wolf Mini! So beautiful!
> View attachment 43225
> View attachment 43226
> View attachment 43227


Wow Rob. That looks like a fantastic rig! Is that 300 Watts of power? I have been eying out the Snow Wolf at Sirvape in Durban on their website. There are so many ideas spinning in my head for my month end purchase.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Phantom mod with a Bellus tank strapped on


----------



## Waine

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Phantom mod with a Bellus tank strapped on


Hi Darren. Please can you give me a quick opinion of the Bellus tank. It's a tank that has pricked my curiosity. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Waine said:


> Wow Rob. That looks like a fantastic rig! Is that 300 Watts of power? I have been eying out the Snow Wolf at Sirvape in Durban on their website. There are so many ideas spinning in my head for my month end purchase.



It's a 75 watt single 18650 Mod @Waine! The build quality and look are first class! Pocket friendly and just so beautiful and simple to use!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Waine said:


> Hi Darren. Please can you give me a quick opinion of the Bellus tank. It's a tank that has pricked my curiosity.



@Waine the Bellus is a great tank despite the leaking it does when first filled... but if you are saving for a tank then spend your cash on the Crius.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Waine

Rob Fisher said:


> @Waine the Bellus is a great tank despite the leaking it does when first filled... but if you are saving for a tank then spend your cash on the Crius.


Thanks for the recommendation Rob. I'm going to Google it now. I really value any suggestions.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

The force is strong with these

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Waine said:


> Hi Darren. Please can you give me a quick opinion of the Bellus tank. It's a tank that has pricked my curiosity.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Hello Wayne # it's exceptionally amazing. Build needs to be perfect for anti -leaking , dual coils is a must. Single coil is possible, but you feel the difference 
Vapes extremely well on your build if there's not leaking, but that could only occur on refills, through the top fill. Can be bottom filled. Coil is below the liquid tank. Separate to the juice. Cyclone shaped chimney inside. It's really worth it. I bought another one just to enjoy different builds. Can be really enjoyable. Clouds the size to match RDAs, and flavour that can beat even a sapor or lush it can be on par with. Sirvape got them for 520 don't pay more.


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

that was tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Waine said:


> Thanks for the recommendation Rob. I'm going to Google it now. I really value any suggestions.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


@Waine I did also get a crius. It's basically a bellus with better top fill; a sexy deck that has juice control. The wicking is truly complete with these channels provided by OBS. It's really great on flavor and almost better than cloud creation compared to bellus. But it's really a sexy looking design. Massive air flow. Maintenance is quick and easy. It's also pretty fun and easy to handle when recoiling and wicking :should be one term for that process [specific to vaping <insert in reply>]


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Lushen said:


> Built this monster in the Sapor and vaping E-liquid project special reserve
> 
> I finally found the perfect build for the Sapor #Win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to the thunder and rain and enjoying a nice smooth Vape in front of the tv


Vertical coils ftw epic and neat. How much cotton sits on the floor of the deck?


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

BWS said:


> Its a tiny shop next to Tops in the Superspar center. Opened up about 3 weeks ago. Has very very limited hardware but a fair selection of liquids which saves me from ordering online or heading into Canal walk.


Superspar center on the left of blaauwberg Rd? Which road? Thanks


----------



## Petrus

Ernest said:


> This is just beautiful, and tastes great too.
> 
> View attachment 42898
> 
> 
> Did my first build in the RM2 with 30g Kanthal, 6 wraps on 1.5mm and came out at 1.5 Ohm. Just got some 28g in the mail so will use that next time and try to get 1 Ohm. The RM2 is really nice.


@Erns


Ernest said:


> This is just beautiful, and tastes great too.
> 
> View attachment 42898
> 
> 
> Did my first build in the RM2 with 30g Kanthal, 6 wraps on 1.5mm and came out at 1.5 Ohm. Just got some 28g in the mail so will use that next time and try to get 1 Ohm. The RM2 is really nice.


@


Ernest said:


> This is just beautiful, and tastes great too.
> 
> View attachment 42898
> 
> 
> Did my first build in the RM2 with 30g Kanthal, 6 wraps on 1.5mm and came out at 1.5 Ohm. Just got some 28g in the mail so will use that next time and try to, get 1 Ohm. The RM2 is really nice.


@Ernest, try a parallel build with that 28ga wire in the RM2, the flavour and vape is out of this world.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

Andre said:


> No leaking on the Cubis at all. It gives great flavour for me and does glorious MTL. Easiest tank ever. Using the 0.5 ohm coil at the moment at around 20 W. I am not a lung hitter at all, but tried it on the wide open and seems to work quite well for that. @JakesSA confirms above that it works well for lung hitting though.
> 
> For sure an improvement on the TRON, @ChadB - even in the throat hit department on the 0.5 ohm coils. Hope they bring out a rebuildable coil unit.
> 
> No burnt coil at all, @Rob Fisher. Did you pre-wet the wick. Also think important to follow Joyetech's guidelines for the different coil units. Not too much power on these units.


@Andre, what I found very interesting is that why do WE who prefer MTL get 200w mods, and barely vape on more than 30w.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BWS

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Superspar center on the left of blaauwberg Rd? Which road? Thanks



Link road. The shop is between the Reload coffee shop and Tops


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> @Andre, what I found very interesting is that why do WE who prefer MTL get 200w mods, and barely vape on more than 30w.



Interesting point @Petrus
I think the wattage race is leading to the latest and greatest mods coming out with more and more power.
So we buy the latest and greatest - despite not having to use the power.
Example is that I prefer my VTC Mini to the little iStick 20 - even at below 20W. For all the other features like removable battery, lovely screen, puff counter to name a few.

I have spoken to several users of 200W mods and very seldom are they vaping above 60W or so, if at all

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> @Andre, what I found very interesting is that why do WE who prefer MTL get 200w mods, and barely vape on more than 30w.


To be able to vape longer without swapping batteries.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## BumbleBee

I'm not a MTL vaper but I generally stick to 35-40W for everyday vaping, the high power mods generally have better features as @Silver mentioned and some have exceptional battery capacity. It's nice to have the extra power for showing off though


----------



## Petrus

Andre said:


> To be able to vape longer without swapping batteries.


@Andre , lol, For a moment I think like a blond..+1 on that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I'd love a longer battery, but I do not like the extra size and weight.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lushen

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Vertical coils ftw epic and neat. How much cotton sits on the floor of the deck?


 
Not a lot of cotton, just enough to touch the deck and maybe 1mm more on the deck to hold some juice. I cannot get a pic of the cotton at the bottom, but you will know:
Too much cotton on the deck and it won't wick nicely
too little cotton and it will not wick at all

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Andre said:


> To be able to vape longer without swapping batteries.


 AND for the future - when you need higher power outputs, you have access to it. 100 watts has been fine  200W is the next step but for what tanks??


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to get this thread back on the subject of "What's in your Hand"?

Collapsed REO Spring is what is in my hand!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Time to get this thread back on the subject of "What's in your Hand"?
> 
> Collapsed REO Spring is what is in my hand!
> View attachment 43259
> View attachment 43260



Its sign that you are moving over to the dark side and your builds are going below 0.2 @Rob Fisher 

Rob you becoming a lung hitter lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paulie said:


> Its sign that you are moving over to the dark side and your builds are going below 0.2 @Rob Fisher
> 
> Rob you becoming a lung hitter lol



Yip @Paulie I was slow to convert but I really am widening my vaping scope these days... I'm lung hitting more and more and finding some great juices... Avril the REO with a 0,8Ω coil is never far away and with me always but nowadays I take a regulated mod with lung tank with me as well.

Also my Royal Hunter Dripper with the Trinity Cap really shines with dual Claptons and high power... perfect juice testing set up!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip @Paulie I was slow to convert but I really am widening my vaping scope these days... I'm lung hitting more and more and finding some great juices... Avril the REO with a 0,8Ω coil is never far away and with me always but nowadays I take a regulated mod with lung tank with me as well.
> 
> Also my Royal Hunter Dripper with the Trinity Cap really shines with dual Claptons and high power... perfect juice testing set up!



Rob I must say you rocking some awesome gear these days and you really have moved into a different style! But it was fun teasing you i had a good chuckle lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paulie said:


> Rob I must say you rocking some awesome gear these days and you really have moved into a different style! But it was fun teasing you i had a good chuckle lol



And I love you big time @Paulie... please don't stop sending me pics of your new stuff and giving me FOMO!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> And I love you big time @Paulie... please don't stop sending me pics of your new stuff and giving me FOMO!



Ditto lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rafique

Some smoky goodness

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Today I tried "Guava Ice" in the Crius

This juice has been permanently in the monster kayfun at lowish power, but I decided to put it in the Crius. I am quite impressed. Its very nice.

The Crius has a "tame" build. 28g coils and only at 20-25 Watts to try get it cooler and crisper

Very nice. A bit warmer, not quite as crisp, but still working very well and lots more vapour. Its a slightly more "rounded" guava taste with slightly less menthol coming through. But still very good.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Michael Buys

Today I'll be vaping some Atomix juice. Found this vape shop right around the corner from where I stay.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nimatek

Tropical ice on top of lions head, amazing views! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

That is a WINNER picture @Nimatek !

Thanks for sharing but on the other hand, it makes me very jelly


----------



## Nimatek

Thanks silver will post more when I get home. Lte here is shite! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## skola

Saturday Morning things...
Bean There Ethiopian coffee and Glas Spiced Pumpkin Donut..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nimatek

Breakfast in camps Bay, the coffee was excellent after the hike and made up for getting out of bed at 4am.




Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Waine

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> @Waine I did also get a crius. It's basically a bellus with better top fill; a sexy deck that has juice control. The wicking is truly complete with these channels provided by OBS. It's really great on flavor and almost better than cloud creation compared to bellus. But it's really a sexy looking design. Massive air flow. Maintenance is quick and easy. It's also pretty fun and easy to handle when recoiling and wicking :should be one term for that process [specific to vaping <insert in reply>]


Thanks for that Darryn. Appreciate the advice.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Cuboid in hand while waiting to write my exam this morning. Pity we can't Vape while writing  I remember I was in matric when I started vaping (4years ago) and I used to stealth Vape in the exam venue with my T2. At that time nobody knew what it was, the invigilators thought it was a pen in my mouth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## mohamed

Ijoy asolo mini 75 watt tc and Crius
@paradise beach Jbay



Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BumbleBee

skola said:


> View attachment 43357
> 
> Saturday Morning things...
> Bean There Ethiopian coffee and Glas Spiced Pumpkin Donut..


OMG that Spiced Donut is really something special, and even better with a good coffee. I'm being very sparing with mine, it only comes out when the cravings cannot be contained any longer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen

American cherry craft beer that was stored in a wooden barrel
Which is probably why it went down so well with ELP Special reserve

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Tom

I bought last month a RX200, but did not really have a hi performance tank. Preferably with premade coils, so I decided for the Uwell Crown after reading the following in depth review:
http://vaping360.com/crown-sub-ohm-tank-review-top-filling-sub-ohm-tank-uwell/

I bought the set with the NI200 coils, 0.15 Ohms, to run on the RX in higher power, and a set of 0.5 dual SS coils for my to-go device, the Evic Mini.

I am vaping right now my favourite ejuice atm, The Real NY Cheesecake, which is well tested in my FeV's.....but this Crown Atty is just amazing in flavour. I did not expect that....

The tank with 3 coils incl, and a spare pack of 5, cost me a total of 48€. I consider that an excellent price for what you get.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Icy menthol and cool waters. 

Ideal after swim vape. Not too intense. Just nice.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Neal

I stick 100W, sub tank mini, Elements (USA) Strawberry and some liquid sustenance. Mam's back garden Carlisle, England.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife)

Just a test to see if a twisp mod can power a subtank with a high resistance coil. It works lol just for mouth to lung hits though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar

Nervously watching my team playing our biggest rivals....to help me through it: MMM AshyBac and ELP Island Ice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike

@Pixstar pleeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaase say your team is Liverpool?


----------



## OreO

Mike said:


> @Pixstar pleeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaase say your team is Liverpool?


YNWA for life!!!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

Mike said:


> @Pixstar pleeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaase say your team is Liverpool?


Lol, sorry Mike...I'm united since a little boy. Must say you've had the better game so far today...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

@Andre (very) kindly decided to broaden my horizons with some tasters from his exotic collection.






El Torro Cigarillos...

It reminds me of a time when I had a single man's luxury budget. I used to frequent cigar lounges, and either have a fine single malt, or fancy cognac with a nice cigar.

I found a description which described it as "like a fine cigar without the nastiness" (smoke and tar).

So you get a smooth, luxurious cigar experience, that goes down so well because it's vapour and not smoke.

Incredibly refined and smooth. 

And apparently, a R60 Bordeaux is very disappointing. I am completely a Cape wine fan though. Nothing like wine from our very own mother city  



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> @Andre (very) kindly decided to broaden my horizons with some tasters from his exotic collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El Torro Cigarillos...
> 
> It reminds me of a time when I had a single man's luxury budget. I used to frequent cigar lounges, and either have a fine single malt, or fancy cognac with a nice cigar.
> 
> I found a description which described it as "like a fine cigar without the nastiness" (smoke and tar).
> 
> So you get a smooth, luxurious cigar experience, that goes down so well because it's vapour and not smoke.
> 
> Incredibly refined and smooth.
> 
> And apparently, a R60 Bordeaux is very disappointing. I am completely a Cape wine fan though. Nothing like wine from our very own mother city
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Great stuff, glad you like it. Yeah, I am not a fan of the less expensive (read affordable) French wines - they all taste a bit watery to me. Chilean wine on the other other hand. Of course, our own wines are exceptional quality for the most part.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Great stuff, glad you like it. Yeah, I am not a fan of the less expensive (read affordable) French wines - they all taste a bit watery to me. Chilean wine on the other other hand. Of course, our own wines are exceptional quality for the most part.


Chilean... hmm interesting.

Ya, I don't know if it's a currency thing, and this would be a cheap wine in France. But local, I can get a pretty nice wine for R60. 

This Bordeaux has no depth. Ya, maybe almost watered down.


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike

OreO said:


> YNWA for life!!!



Not historically a Liverpool guy, but a massive Klopp fan. I'm hoping for a good season for you guys!!!



Pixstar said:


> Lol, sorry Mike...I'm united since a little boy. Must say you've had the better game so far today...



Oh goodness. Gonna have to make sure you get the Man U "discount" next time you order 

Actually a Gunner and here's me with my most recent convert, I guess technically she was in my right hand

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Pixstar

Mike said:


> Not historically a Liverpool guy, but a massive Klopp fan. I'm hoping for a good season for you guys!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh goodness. Gonna have to make sure you get the Man U "discount" next time you order
> 
> Actually a Gunner and here's me with my most recent convert, I guess technically she was in my right hand
> 
> View attachment 43443


Lol, I'm a Gunner when I order juice lol! I also forced my son to be a United fan, he's glad I did lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pixstar

Mike said:


> Not historically a Liverpool guy, but a massive Klopp fan. I'm hoping for a good season for you guys!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh goodness. Gonna have to make sure you get the Man U "discount" next time you order
> 
> Actually a Gunner and here's me with my most recent convert, I guess technically she was in my right hand
> 
> View attachment 43443


Is that your niece? Poor child so sweet, but alas a Gunner

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike

Pixstar said:


> Lol, I'm a Gunner when I order juice lol! I also forced my son to be a United fan, he's glad I did lol.



Was organising old @AndreFerreira a couple shirts through a contact of mine. Was happy to get him some Man U kit, but when he asked for Barca... There wasn't any stock  And hey, at least you're not a spud 

My gf's cousin. Yea, at least it'll make her little heart get used to being disappointed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pixstar

Mike said:


> Was organising old @AndreFerreira a couple shirts through a contact of mine. Was happy to get him some Man U kit, but when he asked for Barca... There wasn't any stock  And hey, at least you're not a spud
> 
> My gf's cousin. Yea, at least it'll make her little heart get used to being disappointed


Actually to be fair, if you don't take it this season then I just don't know...it's there for you to take!


----------



## OreO

Mike said:


> Not historically a Liverpool guy, but a massive Klopp fan. I'm hoping for a good season for you guys!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh goodness. Gonna have to make sure you get the Man U "discount" next time you order
> 
> Actually a Gunner and here's me with my most recent convert, I guess technically she was in my right hand
> 
> View attachment 43443


A gunner u guys are heading for the win.
Yea im hoping the liverpool finally come right and become european contenders again.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike

Pixstar said:


> Actually to be fair, if you don't take it this season then I just don't know...it's there for you to take!



I'm getting used to this 4th place story  Remember 2 seasons back? #1 for I think 153 days before Liverpool (with Suarez) helped us downwards into 4th place

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OreO

Lol i do remember. 

Arsenal is almost as inconsistent as Liverpool lol.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike

OreO said:


> Lol i do remember.
> 
> Arsenal is almost as inconsistent as Liverpool lol.



Wow wow wow, hold up man. Arsenal are the most consistent team in the premier league. Consistently 4th place

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## OreO

Lol i cant argue that..... but you know what i mean. They keep losing to all the silly teams . 

I guess thats the joy of football.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Erm... What are we talking about?


----------



## Mike

BumbleBee said:


> Erm... What are we talking about?



Read further up the page man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Back on track! Some Porcupine Rock Kiwi!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Neal

OreO said:


> Lol i do remember.
> 
> Arsenal is almost as inconsistent as Liverpool lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Have to disagree. Liverpool are very consistent. Consistent at losing to Utd.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## OreO

Rob Fisher said:


> Back on track! Some Porcupine Rock Kiwi!
> View attachment 43444


How is the new porcupine juice Rob?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

OreO said:


> How is the new porcupine juice Rob?



It pretty good @OreO! I have been pretty much vaping the Kiwi version all day... I'm lung hitting it and it's perfect strength for me... I'll do Coconut tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OreO

Mmmm sounds good @Rob Fisher.
Must post some reviews for us ☺

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tank of Porcupine Kiwi is history... now time to give the Coconut a whirl!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## skola

BumbleBee said:


> OMG that Spiced Donut is really something special, and even better with a good coffee. I'm being very sparing with mine, it only comes out when the cravings cannot be contained any longer.


Special indeed!! Just the right amount of sweet and spicy.. It was perfect during Saturdays overcast whether.. Now my bottle is finished


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouder

Brought my Kanger out for the day...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

This is what happens when your neighbor doesn't pay his bill, they cut the whole street's power! 


So now we're sitting in the dark listening to his f@&£ing generator while our fridge defrosts and our fish die

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## rogue zombie

BumbleBee said:


> This is what happens when your neighbor doesn't pay his bill, they cut the whole street's power!
> 
> View attachment 43668
> So now we're sitting in the dark listening to his f@&£ing generator while our fridge defrosts and our fish die


Pfft... only in ZA

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wyvern

BumbleBee said:


> This is what happens when your neighbor doesn't pay his bill, they cut the whole street's power!
> 
> View attachment 43668
> So now we're sitting in the dark listening to his f@&£ing generator while our fridge defrosts and our fish die


That was me since friday - our power has been on and off since friday afternoon . . . . They can't find the fault


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm not sure there is a finer vape than that first puff on a REO with a refilled bottle, fully charged battery and fresh rayon wick! It's that close you eyes and taste sensation!  If I could only own one device this would be the set up. Despite all the fancy other stuff this is my ADD. All Day Device!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## acorn

My new desktop Mod in the office

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

acorn said:


> My new desktop Mod in the office
> View attachment 43702


Looks great. Is that the Serpent RTA? MTL possible?


----------



## acorn

Yes @Andre, attached a close Up photo on the airflow adjusted to minimum (dual), I was looking for a single coil RTA with liquid control to replace my daily driver Subtank Mini v1. So far exceeded my expectation and flavour is great.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo

This is great device. Ceramic coils are the way. 







Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## wiesbang

Gizmo said:


> This is great device. Ceramic coils are the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk


What tank is that Gizmo?


----------



## acorn

wiesbang said:


> What tank is that Gizmo?


 @wiesbang: Target tank with a cCELL coil

http://www.vapeking.co.za/vaporesso-target-vtc-75w-starter-kit-stainless-steel.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig

View attachment 43740

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chezzig

[QUOTE="Chezzig, post: 

Battling to edit the image the right way around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Griffin and Aspire Cleito

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine

Rob Fisher said:


> Griffin and Aspire Cleito
> View attachment 43747
> View attachment 43748


Hi there Rob. What is your take on the Griffin?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Waine said:


> Hi there Rob. What is your take on the Griffin?



Over rated... more info at http://www.ecigssa.co.za/griffin-rta-by-geek-vape.t17572/

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Finally took the Crius out of it's box

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY

Rob Fisher said:


> Over rated... more info at http://www.ecigssa.co.za/griffin-rta-by-geek-vape.t17572/


send the griffin my way


----------



## Rob Fisher

RIEFY said:


> send the griffin my way



I said it was over rated... I'm still gonna keep it because it has a lot of positives...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RIEFY

Rob Fisher said:


> I said it was over rated... I'm still gonna keep it because it has a lot of positives...


Just had to try my luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw




----------



## DaveH

A new Cubis (stainless) tank on the stainless Kbox mini. I like shiny 



Now to sit and watch the cricket, with a cup of tea and a couple of chocolate biscuits.
What more does one want 



Dave

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

DaveH said:


> A new Cubis (stainless) tank on the stainless Kbox mini. I like shiny
> View attachment 43865
> 
> 
> Now to sit and watch the cricket, with a cup of tea and a couple of chocolate biscuits.
> What more does one want
> View attachment 43866
> 
> 
> Dave


Me like shiny too. I think the Cubis is a winner. Finished 6 tanks (so far that is 21 ml) of different juices on one 0.5 ohm coil. Flavour from that coil unit is just outstanding. How are you liking the Cubis?

See they are bringing them out in the same colours as the Evic Minis. We need a SS Evic Mini.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH

Hi @Andre I agree I also think the Cubis tank is a winner.
I really like this tank and it suits me as a MTL. I like the design of putting the 'air intake' above the level of the liquid thereby eliminating leakage. Although if one holds it upside-down it may well leak .
I'm using the 1.5ohm clapton coil at the moment not having used a clapton coil before thought it was time to give it a go and still at my lowly 12.5 watts.
It does have a restrictive air flow which gives it a 'tightish' draw but I like the tightish draw so it suits me, although not so sure it will suit everyone.
The tank is easy to take apart and assemble, filling is a breeze and it looks good.

Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the posts @Andre and @DaveH 
Cubis looks like it needs to be added to my "to order" list...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Thanks for the posts @Andre and @DaveH
> Cubis looks like it needs to be added to my "to order" list...


Agreed, as soon as the RBA is confirmed I will be grabbing a Cubis too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> Agreed, as soon as the RBA is confirmed I will be grabbing a Cubis too



The interesting thing about this vaping @BumbleBee is that one is always wondering what something else will taste like 

Hunting that elusive perfect vape ..... Neverending story.... but... fantastic journey...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> The interesting thing about this vaping @BumbleBee is that one is always wondering what something else will taste like
> 
> Hunting that elusive perfect vape ..... Neverending story.... but... fantastic journey...
> 
> View attachment 43883


...and you never know what's coming around the next bend, I'm really enjoying this ride


----------



## BumbleBee

Whitelabel Berry Yoghurt 12mg in the Bellus
Glas Spiced Donut 6mg in the Goblin Mini
Nom du Plume #2 12mg in the TFV4
Mr Hardwick's Debbie Does Donuts 6mg in the Billow v2

I'm trying to ween myself off 12mg, so far so good, well ok, it's only been a few hours

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Nimatek

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 43884
> 
> Whitelabel Berry Yoghurt 12mg in the Bellus
> Glas Spiced Donut 6mg in the Goblin Mini
> Nom du Plume #2 12mg in the TFV4
> Mr Hardwick's Debbie Does Donuts 6mg in the Billow v2
> 
> I'm trying to ween myself off 12mg, so far so good, well ok, it's only been a few hours


Come over and I will give you some Matador (12mg) on dual claptons running at 80w. One hit and you will be BEGGING for 0mg nic! 

Although if you had a bottle of red wine, the hit isn't harsh anymore, it actually feels like being welcomed home after being away for a year hiking in the Alps or something

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Nimatek said:


> Come over and I will give you some Matador (12mg) on dual claptons running at 80w. One hit and you will be BEGGING for 0mg nic!
> 
> Although if you had a bottle of red wine, the hit isn't harsh anymore, it actually feels like being welcomed home after being away for a year hiking in the Alps or something


Only 12mg? You're holding out on me man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek

BumbleBee said:


> Only 12mg? You're holding out on me man



Any higher and I might end up doing a Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some Leopard's Leap Merlot and a REO with Baby Choo!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Some Leopard's Leap Merlot and a REO with Baby Choo!
> View attachment 43887


Bit early on a saturday morning for the vino rosso @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Bit early on a saturday morning for the vino rosso @Rob Fisher



It is indeed... however the pic was taken last night and I was too tired to upload last night...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lemo1 with slightly reduced airflow

Lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Lushen

Jack Daniels Honey and loaded with VM4
A perfect match for the bourbon

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Lemo1 with slightly reduced airflow
> 
> Lol
> 
> View attachment 43895



It is just decent ethics not to show the string  (ask any woman).

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Wyvern

Some stories wine with mixed berry juice (I am trying to drink less wine ) I failed the month of no alcohol. 



Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Clouder

Due to TERRIBLE stomach cramps and vommiting, this is whats in my hand.... seriously considering vaping this...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## E.T.

Clouder said:


> Due to TERRIBLE stomach cramps and vommiting, this is whats in my hand.... seriously considering vaping this...
> View attachment 43996



Hi Clouder try Smecta , you will almost immediately stop your "shytes"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder

@E.T. thanx for the advice. At this stage I don't have the shytes, only cramps. Besides, I've used Smecta before, didnt help and it tastes TERRRRRRIBLE! It's like mixing cement powder with water and downing it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

Clouder said:


> Due to TERRIBLE stomach cramps and vommiting, this is whats in my hand.... seriously considering vaping this...
> View attachment 43996


Just mix it with menthol and it will probably taste OK

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz

Just playing with my cobbled together evic supreme. It has an evic battery case with a copper plumbing cap to hide the threads. I soldered an ego/510 adapter with a lead direct to the board. Loaded up some custom screens via the *Myvapor *software.
testing testing.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Setup finally complete, thanks @dynastyvapour for the goblin mini drip tip

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chezzig

DaveH said:


> A new Cubis (stainless) tank on the stainless Kbox mini. I like shiny
> View attachment 43865
> 
> 
> Now to sit and watch the cricket, with a cup of tea and a couple of chocolate biscuits.
> What more does one want
> View attachment 43866
> 
> 
> Dave


 where from, where from???
That looks super sexy


----------



## Rob Fisher

A bit late to the EVic party but now that it's made it's 2 month journey by horse drawn carriage from China (Test order) I must say I'm really impressed with it... and the Tron Tank looks awesome, doesn't leak and while the draw is pretty tight on it I was really happy with the flavour.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## DaveH

Hi @Chezzig the stainless Cubis was from 'vapeclub'
and the stainless Kbox mini was from 'vaperite'
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> A bit late to the EVic party but now that it's made it's 2 month journey by horse drawn carriage from China (Test order) I must say I'm really impressed with it... and the Tron Tank looks awesome, doesn't leak and while the draw is pretty tight on it I was really happy with the flavour.
> View attachment 44038


These VTCs are awesome!

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 2


----------



## Chezzig

Th


DaveH said:


> Hi @Chezzig the stainless Cubis was from 'vapeclub'
> and the stainless Kbox mini was from 'vaperite'
> Dave


anks @DaveH .. Looks amazing How are you finding the tank? I'm looking for another tank and I'm confusing myself .. I Like the fact that it comes with .5 and 1 ohm coils .. The Smok micro kit I just got comes with the lower ohm coils and I'm finding it too airy .. The higher ohms aren't available yet  

Keen to hear how you are enjoying the tank?


----------



## wiesbang

BumbleBee said:


> These VTCs are awesome!
> 
> View attachment 44059


I just had to!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Chezzig said:


> Th
> 
> anks @DaveH .. Looks amazing How are you finding the tank? I'm looking for another tank and I'm confusing myself .. I Like the fact that it comes with .5 and 1 ohm coils .. The Smok micro kit I just got comes with the lower ohm coils and I'm finding it too airy .. The higher ohms aren't available yet
> 
> Keen to hear how you are enjoying the tank?


If I may jump in here and give my impressions so far - to hopefully help you.

The Cubis imo is the best plug and play tank on the market since the Mini Aspire Nautilus - beats the Aspire hands down. Easy to assemble, easy to clean, easy to fill, no leaking. I have been using the 0.5 ohm coil between 18 and 28 W and am now on my 8th tank (= 28 ml) with one coil unit. Flavour is very accurate. Vapour is great. Air flow adjustment works. Probably more MTL, but I can do lung hits too - but not my area of competence as I prefer MTL. It takes 3.5 ml of juice. I have experienced some spitting - about once every tank, which I can live with. Vaping is a bit more noisy than others because of the air flow path, but it does not bother me at all. Spare coils are R40.00 each (VapeClub) if you buy a packet of five. I pray they bring out a RBA (rebuildable) coil unit.

It comes with 2 other coil units. A 1.0 ohm one, which they recommend for temperature control vaping and a 1.5 ohm clapton one, recommended for variable wattage vaping (see chart below). Will try those once the 0.5 ohm one decides to give up.

For me this is a winner - suitable for new vapers as well as experienced vapers not interested in the sub ohm scene or as an out and about. Joyetech has announced that they are releasing the Cubis in a variety of colours, many of which will be the same as the colours of the Evic VTC Mini. Black and SS now available locally. I have mine on a SS Cuboid in my right hand at the moment - just to get on topic.

Do shout if you have any questions. Am sure @DaveH will also give his impressions when online.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

wiesbang said:


> I just had to!


I had to too






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Still a great setup in my opinion! RX200 and Crius 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH

Chezzig said:


> Th
> 
> anks @DaveH .. Looks amazing How are you finding the tank? I'm looking for another tank and I'm confusing myself .. I Like the fact that it comes with .5 and 1 ohm coils .. The Smok micro kit I just got comes with the lower ohm coils and I'm finding it too airy .. The higher ohms aren't available yet
> 
> Keen to hear how you are enjoying the tank?



The same as @Andre, a really good tank.
I only do MTL and I'm using the 1.5ohm clapton coil at the moment at 12.5 Watts, I don't like hot or even warm vapes. I also like a tight draw so this tank (Cubis) suits me fine. Further more I'm not in to building my own coils (at the moment) so the factory made coils make it easy.

As Andre said it is a winner, and @Chezzig if after you buy it (and it is not expensive) and you really don't like it I promise I will buy it from you.
I should just mention filling is really easy and the tank I have hasn't exhibited any leaking.

Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Whilst talking with @Rob Fisher yesterday on Skype I mentioned I didn't even have one of my Reo's set up.Rob was not happy.So just for you and I even put a soft bottle in it as well

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Chezzig

Andre said:


> If I may jump in here and give my impressions so far - to hopefully help you.
> 
> The Cubis imo is the best plug and play tank on the market since the Mini Aspire Nautilus - beats the Aspire hands down. Easy to assemble, easy to clean, easy to fill, no leaking. I have been using the 0.5 ohm coil between 18 and 28 W and am now on my 8th tank (= 28 ml) with one coil unit. Flavour is very accurate. Vapour is great. Air flow adjustment works. Probably more MTL, but I can do lung hits too - but not my area of competence as I prefer MTL. It takes 3.5 ml of juice. I have experienced some spitting - about once every tank, which I can live with. Vaping is a bit more noisy than others because of the air flow path, but it does not bother me at all. Spare coils are R40.00 each (VapeClub) if you buy a packet of five. I pray they bring out a RBA (rebuildable) coil unit.
> 
> It comes with 2 other coil units. A 1.0 ohm one, which they recommend for temperature control vaping and a 1.5 ohm clapton one, recommended for variable wattage vaping (see chart below). Will try those once the 0.5 ohm one decides to give up.
> 
> For me this is a winner - suitable for new vapers as well as experienced vapers not interested in the sub ohm scene or as an out and about. Joyetech has announced that they are releasing the Cubis in a variety of colours, many of which will be the same as the colours of the Evic VTC Mini. Black and SS now available locally. I have mine on a SS Cuboid in my right hand at the moment - just to get on topic.
> 
> Do shout if you have any questions. Am sure @DaveH will also give his impressions when online.


 Wow!! Thank-you so much for all the info @Andre .. I'm sold, I've Just ordered 2 x Tanks (Silver and Black) with.5ohm coil. Ive made so many bad decisions with tanks the last few week and Its guys like you and an amazing forum like this that make it so much easier to make an informed decision  Ill report back when I receive my Tanks 

What Mod do you have there.. super Sexy ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig

DaveH said:


> The same as @Andre, a really good tank.
> I only do MTL and I'm using the 1.5ohm clapton coil at the moment at 12.5 Watts, I don't like hot or even warm vapes. I also like a tight draw so this tank (Cubis) suits me fine. Further more I'm not in to building my own coils (at the moment) so the factory made coils make it easy.
> 
> As Andre said it is a winner, and @Chezzig if after you buy it (and it is not expensive) and you really don't like it I promise I will buy it from you.
> I should just mention filling is really easy and the tank I have hasn't exhibited any leaking.
> 
> Dave


 Lol Thanks for the offer @DaveH I've order two.. a black and a Stainless steel, super excited to receive them  I also don't like hot vapes so I think this is the tank for me.. Thank-you once again for taking the time to share your experience, its been a great help... will report back soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nimatek

Chezzig said:


> Wow!! Thank-you so much for all the info @Andre .. I'm sold, I've Just ordered 2 x Tanks (Silver and Black) with.5ohm coil. Ive made so many bad decisions with tanks the last few week and Its guys like you and an amazing forum like this that make it so much easier to make an informed decision  Ill report back when I receive my Tanks
> 
> What Mod do you have there.. super Sexy ?


That was the Cuboid  

I think we need to arrange another CPT meet so I can have a go on the Cubis with 0.5 ohm coil. It tempts me every time I see a photo

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chezzig

Nimatek said:


> That was the Cuboid
> 
> I think we need to arrange another CPT meet so I can have a go on the Cubis with 0.5 ohm coil. It tempts me every time I see a photo


 @Nimatek , Ill let you know how it goes with mine, should receive tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mAlice

Holding a Kangertech Subox Nano (Black). 45Watts @ 0.5Ohms. This little kit gives such a satisfying experience! Also vaping on Cocomo Cream from Skyblue Vaping. 

Side note: Anyone here try the Skyblue range yet? I am quite pleased with their prices! Cocomo Cream and Strawberry Snap are now my daily vapes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Whilst talking with @Rob Fisher yesterday on Skype I mentioned I didn't even have one of my Reo's set up.Rob was not happy.So just for you and I even put a soft bottle in it as well
> View attachment 44127



That is such an awesome REO @Genosmate! And you are lucky you rigged it up... saved a severe beating...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Chezzig said:


> @Nimatek , Ill let you know how it goes with mine, should receive tomorrow


Great stuff, looking forward to your impressions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Some clouds on the Mutilator!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar

Business has been tough...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7 | Funny 11


----------



## E.T.

Pixstar said:


> Business has been tough...
> View attachment 44175


Well thats the only mod i will be able to afford after this festive season

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wyvern

Some milky goodness

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Avril with Tropical Ice... Yummmmm!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wiesbang

My vtc with griffin 
24g ss316 3.5mm dia
Running in TC mode at 250°c
0.16ohms
With some yummy yummy Creamy Lemon Biscuits

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OreO

wiesbang said:


> My vtc with griffin
> 24g ss316 3.5mm dia
> Running in TC mode at 250°c
> 0.16ohms
> With some yummy yummy Creamy Lemon Biscuits


How is the griffin?

Looks like an awesome tank. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## wiesbang

OreO said:


> How is the griffin?
> 
> Looks like an awesome tank.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I like it. Flavour is up there with rda's. After some whatsapp help I managed to get the wicking perfect so no leaks.
I love the look of the tank and it is super easy top fill!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 44226


Damn it's a beaut. Mine is waiting for me when I get back. Nothing beats vape mail waiting for you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

wiesbang said:


> My vtc with griffin
> 24g ss316 3.5mm dia
> Running in TC mode at 250°c
> 0.16ohms
> With some yummy yummy Creamy Lemon Biscuits


SAMCRO would totally be into the Creamy Lemon Biscuits!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wiesbang

Stosta said:


> SAMCRO would totally be into the Creamy Lemon Biscuits!


My addiction SAMCRO and now creamy lemon biscuits

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Nimatek

Looking good uncle! How does the mini compare to other vw mods you have used? 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wiesbang

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 44287


That tank looks bigger than the mod lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nimatek said:


> Looking good uncle! How does the mini compare to other vw mods you have used?



Honestly I think it's more of a talking point than a production vaping tool... it's so very cute and is well built but with the limited battery life I'm not sure I will head out in the wild world with it unless it's a vape meet and you want to take it for show and tell. It really is cute and quite beautiful! I will use it for the novelty effect.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

wiesbang said:


> That tank looks bigger than the mod lol



The tank is indeed taller than the mod!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Pixstar said:


> Business has been tough...
> View attachment 44175


Lmao... epic

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleD



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine

@Rob... Looks tremendously cute but also solid. What an awesome buy? Very nice! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lingogrey

This little setup kicks! Thanks to @VapeSnow for arranging the Mini Volt group buy and to @SAVapeGear for arranging the Pretoria distribution.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine

Lingogrey said:


> This little setup kicks! Thanks to @VapeSnow for arranging the Mini Volt group buy and to @SAVapeGear for arranging the Pretoria distribution.
> View attachment 44290


@Lingogrey. It looks snug in your hand. Modern and tough. Great that the site helps to do such impressive "group buys".

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

DoubleD said:


>


Damn, that one is gorgeous 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern

Lingogrey said:


> This little setup kicks! Thanks to @VapeSnow for arranging the Mini Volt group buy and to @SAVapeGear for arranging the Pretoria distribution.
> View attachment 44290


Dammit you all need to stop showing that mod off!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Have to say, this combo with a 24G SS316L build is delivering some of the best vaping I've yet had.


Also has to be said, SS316L makes for some damned pretty rainbow coils

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## PeterHarris

Loving my vtc mini. 





Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Christos

Pixstar said:


> Business has been tough...
> View attachment 44175


That mod is the shit!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ohm_Boss

Hi there every one names Riyaad, been vaping for 3years now. What I have in my hand at the moment.

Vaping on Orion Northern Star

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Honestly I think it's more of a talking point than a production vaping tool... it's so very cute and is well built but with the limited battery life I'm not sure I will head out in the wild world with it unless it's a vape meet and you want to take it for show and tell. It really is cute and quite beautiful! I will use it for the novelty effect.


I plan to use it for walks. There will be a mod in the car, a mod on my desk and the volt in my pocket when I travel between the car and my desk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Dubz

Ohm_Boss said:


> Hi there every one names Riyaad, been vaping for 3years now. What I have in my hand at the moment.
> 
> Vaping on Orion Northern Star


Welcome to the forum @Ohm_Boss - nice setup you have there. You can introduce yourself properly here... http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola

Can't resist...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I also can't resist!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nooby

Neither could I! Lol...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nimatek

Don't make me set up the mirror trick and post RX200 infinity loops!

I miss my VTC now :'(

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris

'What's in your hand" is getting out of hand now.. 





Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Love the functionality of the vtc mini!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Wyvern

And you had to break it!!!



Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Before feelings get koppeled 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Before feelings get koppeled
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 you used the wrong hand :'(


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

PeterHarris said:


> you used the wrong hand :'(








Okay this should be right!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Nooby

Your pic is too far to the right!


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Nooby said:


> Your pic is too far to the right!


i should have stopped after the sousies

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris

my OCD! my OCD! Noooooooo! @Rob Fisher this guy needs a slap.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wiesbang

PeterHarris said:


> my OCD! my OCD! Noooooooo! @Rob Fisher this guy needs a slap.


Mod is wrong way round

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouder

So much VTC's, so much awesomeness!

*HIGH FIVE!!*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I just love this forum and it's members! Group Hug time!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## wiesbang

Rob Fisher said:


> I just love this forum and it's members! Group Hug time!
> View attachment 44403

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Pixstar



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Pixstar said:


> View attachment 44428


That looks super cool!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Pixstar said:


> View attachment 44428


ooh a Landy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar

BumbleBee said:


> ooh a Landy


Well spotted lol!


----------



## moonunit

Think I need to change the orange o-rings to black for a better match


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Pixstar said:


> Well spotted lol!


The perished steering wheel was a clue but the traffic giving you such a wide berth was a dead giveaway 

Check this out @Pixstar 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/whats-in-your-hand-right-now.t19/page-147#post-265776


----------



## Lingogrey

Pixstar said:


> View attachment 44428


@Pixstar - How do you find that Nixon V2? Besides the flavour, how much juice can you drip and does it leak? (I've been considering one, but very little info available)


----------



## Silver

Right, let's get that sequence back on track




Hopefully I've done it right and there are no OCD problems....

Lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Pixstar

Lingogrey said:


> @Pixstar - How do you find that Nixon V2? Besides the flavour, how much juice can you drip and does it leak? (I've been considering one, but very little info available)


Hey @Lingogrey .It's my first dripper. Was looking for something small and easy to use. It's very easy to use. The airflow adjustment is a simple turn of the bell top, left or right to open or close. Airflow for me is more than enough. The build i have on there that Kieran did for me is excellent but too strong for the little Volt Mini. Build quality is excellent.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar

@Lingogrey forgot to add, I get about 5 or 6 good pulls from 45W, 0,35ohms.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey

Pixstar said:


> @Lingogrey forgot to add, I get about 5 or 6 good pulls from 45W, 0,35ohms.


Thanks @Pixstar !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh

Silver said:


> Right, let's get that sequence back on track
> 
> View attachment 44439
> 
> 
> Hopefully I've done it right and there are no OCD problems....
> 
> Lol



O.....C.....D

Wrong firmware version!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Silver said:


> Right, let's get that sequence back on track
> 
> View attachment 44439
> 
> 
> Hopefully I've done it right and there are no OCD problems....
> 
> Lol



no ones using a dripper


----------



## KB_314

wiesbang said:


>


^lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

WARMACHINE said:


> View attachment 44463


Rainbow nation hand colors!


----------



## Quentin

I just got back my RX200 after she was in for some new paint! 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Pixstar

t


Quentin said:


> View attachment 44467
> View attachment 44468
> View attachment 44469
> 
> 
> I just got back my RX200 after she was in for some new paint!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Tell us more, please @Quentin


----------



## blujeenz

Quentin said:


> View attachment 44467
> View attachment 44468
> View attachment 44469
> 
> 
> I just got back my RX200 after she was in for some new paint!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk



...and was it pricey, looks like it might have cost you your shoes. 
Still better than an arm and a leg, hey.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DaveH

@Quentin Wow, that is nicely done 
Dave


----------



## waja09

Recoiled/Rewicked and ready for this day 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Crius 'Guava Ice' and Lindt Roasted Sesame chocolate. 

Wickedly tasty combination!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## KingSize



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Quentin

Pixstar said:


> t
> 
> Tell us more, please @Quentin


Hi @Pixstar

I had the panels hydro dipped which is a transferable paint film, so it's like a fancy paint job but just quicker and cheaper! But the finish is smooth and neat and looks as if it was painted on. There are different pattern films to choose from so you can pick and choose what you like the most. Sending my other RX200 soon! 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar

Quentin said:


> Hi @Pixstar
> 
> I had the panels hydro dipped which is a transferable paint film, so it's like a fancy paint job but just quicker and cheaper! But the finish is smooth and neat and looks as if it was painted on. There are different pattern films to choose from so you can pick and choose what you like the most. Sending my other RX200 soon!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Thanks, looks awesome! Is durability good?


----------



## SHiBBY

gman211991 said:


> 212puffs since refilling must say there's a good 30-50puffs left in this tank. For that I consider the crius my best purchase of the year 2015.



Brofist

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

New Sigelei 90w Plus with Crius and some Blackbird






Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

BioHAZarD said:


> New Sigelei 90w Plus with Crius and some Blackbird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Note 4



Ooh.... @BioHAZarD 
Blackbird in a Crius! That must be awesome!


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> Ooh.... @BioHAZarD
> Blackbird in a Crius! That must be awesome!


very very nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barak

Velocity, claptons and fog weaver. Man oh man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OreO

Some NCV ripple in the aromamizer on the sigelei.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouder

I absolutely LOVE my MiniVolt!!!



Strangely, my LED screen is white and my buddy's is blue!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz

BioHAZarD said:


> New Sigelei 90w Plus with Crius and some Blackbird



Nice! I assume that's the 26650 one ? If so, how is the battery life compared to a single 18650 mod ?


----------



## Lingogrey

Clouder said:


> I absolutely LOVE my MiniVolt!!!
> View attachment 44609
> 
> 
> Strangely, my LED screen is white and my buddy's is blue!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Hi @Clouder 

There were some posts on the Mini Volt thread http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-mini-volt-thread.t19037/page-2 about the ones from the group buy having a white screen display and the one's from Sir Vape having a blue screen display. Did you and your buddy get yours from the same place?


----------



## Clouder

@Lingogrey yes, both from Sir Vape

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Kuhlkatz said:


> Nice! I assume that's the 26650 one ? If so, how is the battery life compared to a single 18650 mod ?


Yup. 26650. Battery life is awesome. Get almost a full day running at 60w. The mod is nice and sturdy and quite comfortable in hand. Prefer this one over my old sig150 for size and battery life

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Start the day with a fresh battery, new rayon wick, with Tropical Ice in the bottle on Avril the REO. Life is good... very good!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Clouder said:


> I absolutely LOVE my MiniVolt!!!
> View attachment 44609
> 
> 
> Strangely, my LED screen is white and my buddy's is blue!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



These devices look uber cool ! Going to have to look into this...


----------



## Andre

BioHAZarD said:


> New Sigelei 90w Plus with Crius and some Blackbird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Note 4


I like it. Did you buy locally? From whom, if so, please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Andre said:


> I like it. Did you buy locally? From whom, if so, please?


From @Sir Vape the tank it comes with is crap but the mod is great

and @vaporize.co.za stocks 26650 batteries

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Freshly filled REO/Nuppin

With 'Lime Ice' DIY. Such a simple mix yet so tasty and refreshing. 

Twin small coils in the Nuppin with Rayon. Nice and crisp. 

@Alex I know you will approve

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## dwayne19420

Rocking some tail chase joose nice chilled joose ...

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Lushen

ELP special reserve loaded in my T-Mod 

I feel like a kid again

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lushen said:


> ELP special reserve loaded in my T-Mod
> 
> I feel like a kid again



@Lushen we need a FULL review on the T-Mod!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Lushen

Rob Fisher said:


> @Lushen we need a FULL review on the T-Mod!



I will do so in a few day Uncle @Rob Fisher
I need to enjoy it a little bit more first

At first use, it's just epic

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

I left the woodvil at my desk downstairs and I'm too lazy to fetch it. Needless to say Jessie is sleeping alone tonight. 

My vape tower of my daily mods.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Kiff Rooibos

Thank you @Sir Vape for the excellent service getting this little Bambino to Cape Town in no time. Sitting on the iJust 2 battery running dual 26g 316L stainless coils; 10 wraps with 3.5mm ID at 0.4 ohms. Super stealthy little 'mech' (with all the safety benefits one needs).

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Modded Vanilla Mod and Vertex Jr..

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Kiff Rooibos said:


> Thank you @Sir Vape for the excellent service getting this little Bambino to Cape Town in no time. Sitting on the iJust 2 battery running dual 26g 316L stainless coils; 10 wraps with 3.5mm ID at 0.4 ohms. Super stealthy little 'mech' (with all the safety benefits one needs).
> 
> View attachment 44935
> View attachment 44936
> View attachment 44937
> View attachment 44938


Perfect coiling. Stunning combo.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kiff Rooibos

Andre said:


> Perfect coiling. Stunning combo.


Kind words. Much appreciated. Its a super convenient setup. Just need a Reo now to satisfy all my needs and wants.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Keyaam

Boring setup but does the job properly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Pixstar

Kiff Rooibos said:


> Thank you @Sir Vape for the excellent service getting this little Bambino to Cape Town in no time. Sitting on the iJust 2 battery running dual 26g 316L stainless coils; 10 wraps with 3.5mm ID at 0.4 ohms. Super stealthy little 'mech' (with all the safety benefits one needs).
> 
> View attachment 44935
> View attachment 44936
> View attachment 44937
> View attachment 44938


Love the simplicity of design in that Bambino. So much need....want.


----------



## Maluco_Ricky

Need I say more  

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## skola

Morning Vape...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## OreO

skola said:


> View attachment 44963
> 
> Morning Vape...


Nice derringer    

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar

skola said:


> View attachment 44963
> 
> Morning Vape...


Nice setup! Running single coil on there @skola ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

FADE TO BLACK

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NewOobY

It's not really StrawB in that bottle it's my DIY concoction which is freaking awesome. Really hope I can remake it though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## skola

Pixstar said:


> Nice setup! Running single coil on there @skola ?


Thanks @Pixstar, Dual 26.. Not conserving any battery life though

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar

skola said:


> Thanks @Pixstar, Dual 26.. Not conserving any battery life though


Ohhh OK! Ohms?


----------



## skola

Pixstar said:


> Ohhh OK! Ohms?


8 wraps, 2.5mm diameter, 0.5 ohms.. 35W on power mode.. 
The derringer was my first RDA when i started vaping and found my sweetspot with many juices on that build, still hits the spot. Gonna try some nano/sleeper coils i think they called as suggested by @OreO..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Maluco_Ricky

WARMACHINE said:


> FADE TO BLACK
> View attachment 44966


@WARMACHINE just out of curiosity, what Mod is that? Seen it a couple of times from various users... Is it a great mod? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Maluco_Ricky said:


> View attachment 44961
> 
> 
> Need I say more


Yes, how can your atomizer be bigger than your mod??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Maluco_Ricky said:


> @WARMACHINE just out of curiosity, what Mod is that? Seen it a couple of times from various users... Is it a great mod?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


That is an Evic VTC Mini. Very popular, very versatile.


----------



## wazarmoto

Goblin mini v2 on the evic 







And bellus on the mini volt for the work desk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Rocking the Noisy Cricket and Double Vision RDA with Milk Lab - Pomgurt while uploading new review!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Maluco_Ricky

Andre said:


> Yes, how can your atomizer be bigger than your mod??


More space for juice thus longer vaping sessions!    

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Maluco_Ricky

Andre said:


> Yes, how can your atomizer be bigger than your mod??


@Andre I'm actually searching for a decent dripper... Start making my first coil. So I'm using my Subtank for now until I find the dripper I'm happy with and willing to start making my own coils. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Rx200
Silver play nano
Awesomeness 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz

bright in white. 
VM Peach²rooibos in the Cubis.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Pixstar

blujeenz said:


> bright in white.
> VM Peach²rooibos in the Cubis.
> View attachment 45010


Looks great in white!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar

Maluco_Ricky said:


> @Andre I'm actually searching for a decent dripper... Start making my first coil. So I'm using my Subtank for now until I find the dripper I'm happy with and willing to start making my own coils.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


@Maluco_Ricky you can build your own coils with your Subtanks. Use that RBA section that came with it.


----------



## Greg

Long Island ice tea, koopor plus and uwell crown, starting the weekend off right!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Maluco_Ricky said:


> @WARMACHINE just out of curiosity, what Mod is that? Seen it a couple of times from various users... Is it a great mod?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


 As Andre said VTC Mini.....love it to bits, I only run my aromamizer tanks on this mod as my Kbox mini doesn't like low resistance builds. With the latest firmware, it pretty much gives you all the options you would need Temp control, wire specification, presets, bypass and more

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lushen

Saturday afternoon and chilling now that the garden and pool is cleaned 

Vaping VM Special Reserve

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Right there with you Lushen & Greg 
Sucker punch filled!

Cheers nastarovia!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Avril at the wedding.






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

The bride.







Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Rob Fisher said:


> The bride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!



And the Reo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## wiesbang

Rob Fisher said:


> The bride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!


Would love to know what that bridesmaid was thinking when you took that pic. That look lulz

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Can't choose what goes in what hand at this point! Some graveyard in my crius!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Lushen

CloudmanJHB said:


> Right there with you Lushen & Greg
> Sucker punch filled!
> 
> Cheers nastarovia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Cheers bud


----------



## rogue zombie

wiesbang said:


> Would love to know what that bridesmaid was thinking when you took that pic. That look lulz


Lol... Probably "wtf is this Oom doing"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

wiesbang said:


> Would love to know what that bridesmaid was thinking when you took that pic. That look lulz



She thought I was a loony!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Maluco_Ricky

Watching United vs Chelsea with a Bells and Coke as well as some decent little Dragon Juice and Lime Party! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Pixstar

Maluco_Ricky said:


> View attachment 45166
> 
> 
> Watching United vs Chelsea with a Bells and Coke as well as some decent little Dragon Juice and Lime Party!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Is that a glass of Coke?


----------



## Maluco_Ricky

Pixstar said:


> Is that a glass of Coke?


Bells and coke 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Thought I'd put another Reo into action again.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH

Maluco_Ricky said:


> Watching United vs Chelsea with a Bells and Coke as well as some decent little Dragon Juice and Lime Party!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



Leicester City giving Man City a 3-1 drumming was better 
Dave

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Lovely morning golden glow.

Blackbird at hand

In CT for work. It's just so beautiful here. Capetonians are so lucky. You guys and girls live in such a gorgeous city!

Vape on

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Wyvern

Welcome @Silver!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shane

Velocity RDA on a Koopor plus and Aromamizer on a RX200



Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OreO

Obs crius on a sigelei with porcupine rock XXX coconut



Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

This stuff is awesome!! Really impressed!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UrbanLegend



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WARMACHINE



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

WARMACHINE said:


> View attachment 45647



@WARMACHINE tell me that's not the best tank system ever!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Rob Fisher said:


> @WARMACHINE tell me that's not the best tank system ever!


It is brillant, thanks for organizing Sir Vape to bring them in. Love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

Space grey evic mini.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Here we go again....

Saturday night date with Miss Ferrero

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Here we go again....
> 
> Saturday night date with Miss Ferrero
> 
> View attachment 45823


we really do need an "envious" rating

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Revived an old friend this evening.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nailedit77

Wicked day in Durbs today, braai beer and cricket

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Lushen

I need a mid week break

Manta on the TMod and loaded with VM4 Oak Reserve

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouder



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouder

My 100ml is on the way Oom @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Casper




----------



## Wyvern

A bit girly today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

So strange, something on our network, doesn't like n0ugh7_zw's posts.

Always get: 
*Not Found*
The requested URL /2 was not found on this server.

Apache Server at ***.co.za Port 80


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen

6km run after a tough day at work and now time to relax 
Yang with a Thump, loaded with OHW MilkMan

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## mAlice

n0ugh7_zw said:


>




Is it only me that can't see this picture?


----------



## Michael the Vapor

If you go on the actual website you can see it. I can't see it in Tapatalk, but if you tap on it, tap on more and then select web view you will be able to see it. @mAlice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OreO

mAlice said:


> Is it only me that can't see this picture?


Im on tapatalk and can see pics

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Yes, but he is sharing from Instagram...in general I can see all photos and videos @OreO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OreO

Michael Hockey said:


> Yes, but he is sharing from Instagram...in general I can see all photos and videos @OreO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh i see. I have noticed that tapatalk struggles with the instagram links.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine

I am using my Sigelei Plus 90W with a Velocity dripper and Mr Foggs Famous sauce: "First Flight". I mostly drip while in the office as dripping uses less juice than a tank. I also just enjoy the art of dripping so much.


----------



## picautomaton

At the office with my trusty old iStick30 with Lemo2 tank - this set up has been very reliable since I bought it May 2015. I'm using one of those pre-built clapton coils at 24watts with GQ G6 liquid. I swop out the Lemo with a Fishbone plus rda and vape diy ry4double mix throughout the day.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Weekend getaway in Paternoster, aka Little Greece. Will post some more pics when I go on a bit of an adventure later on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Pixstar



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Target Tank with Ceramic Coil and filled with one of @Paulie's new Juices... have to wait for another 15 minutes to soak the ceramic coil before I can test the juice in my own Vape Cave quietly!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

This is what I want in my Hand !!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Technically not in my hand, but its been a vaping night. Rebuilding, rewicking, doing some DIY.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Mad hatting monday

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ernest

Some Vanilla Coconut Cream on a 0.3 Ohm dual coil build.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nightwalker

What builds fit in the hatter. Been eyeing it out for awhile

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pixstar

Ernest said:


> Some Vanilla Coconut Cream on a 0.3 Ohm dual coil build.
> View attachment 46490


DIY?


----------



## Michael the Vapor

oh yeah!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ernest

Pixstar said:


> DIY?


Always

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## dwayne19420

In hand right now some granadilla ice waiting for my lady to finish work

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ChadB

Got the Sigelei with the Cleito tank, this tank is doing really well for me. Great flavor and a good Vape just a bit of a juice guzzler 
Anyway, I'm vaping Smackaroon and this is really good. I enjoyed DDD but it was a bit too rich for me although I knew it was a well blended juice.
Now Smackaroon is still quite a rich Vape IMO but the fruits tone it down just a little, I am super impressed with this juice.
So smooth and well rounded, well done @method1 !!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Maluco_Ricky

Kangertech Subox with the wonderful Mr.Hardwicks Smackaroon! 
Tomorrow if all goes well I will have my Reuleaux RX200 with my Griffin Tank

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gman211991

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk
Loving the side button. Super paw comfy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

A glass of Golden Goose vodka in my left hand alternating with an Eiffel with an Arctic tank and my right typing this post. Far as juice goes, Witchers Brew Moondust. I like it.


----------



## Lushen

Doing the monthly duty of sharpening razors and realized something.

Coincidence? I'm not sure

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

Sorry can't take pics with my left hand. Shoot button is on wrong side of the phone

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Wyvern

Technically not in my hand. . . .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

It is a long time since I used a regulated mod and tank as much as this one! I just love the Snow Wolf Mini with the Target Tank on top with XXX inside!



The last time I used a tank as much was two years ago with my much loved original Nautilus!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Neal

Lushen said:


> Doing the monthly duty of sharpening razors and realized something.
> 
> Coincidence? I'm not sure


Are you perhaps vaping Jack the Ripper liquids in your devices?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Special Avril hasn't seen much action in recent months so I thought it was time to pay her some attention!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Avril has XXX in her bottle and we need more airflow so out comes the special @hands top airflow cap!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Lushen

Neal said:


> Are you perhaps vaping Jack the Ripper liquids in your devices?


 If I were, it would be total co-incidence but really cool 

I used to vape it a while back it is a decent joose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maluco_Ricky

RX200 with Griffin Tank with a dash of pancakes....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Rob Fisher said:


> Avril has XXX in her bottle and we need more airflow so out comes the special @hands top airflow cap!
> View attachment 46747


Whoa that looks sooooo wicked! May I ask how the "air flow cap" works? Never heard of or seen before.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lord Vetinari said:


> Whoa that looks sooooo wicked! May I ask how the "air flow cap" works? Never heard of or seen before.



@hands made me the cap to fit the Cyclone Deck. The arrow show the hole he made for airflow. comes in from the top and hits the coil directly below.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## OreO

Rob Fisher said:


> @hands made me the cap to fit the Cyclone Deck. The arrow show the hole he made for airflow. comes in from the top and hits the coil directly below.
> View attachment 46754


That is amazing rob. Looks so damn good. @hands seems like he does some very good work

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The mPT3 is still a pretty good MTL tank!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## BigGuy



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Friday night handcheck!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Rob Fisher said:


> The mPT3 is still a pretty good MTL tank!
> View attachment 46762
> View attachment 46763


Sorry Oom. that is ugly

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kamiel

A colleague of mine offered me this Hcigar in exchange for my Vaporesso Target. I explained to him that that's like swapping a Ferrari for a Citi Golf but he said he doesn't care because the Target is cooler. Now I have a DNA200...

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Creative 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

Maluco_Ricky said:


> View attachment 46645
> 
> 
> Kangertech Subox with the wonderful Mr.Hardwicks Smackaroon!
> Tomorrow if all goes well I will have my Reuleaux RX200 with my Griffin Tank



Well at least we know now why it's sold out


----------



## gman211991

Getting me through night shift. Loaded with vm xxx *bliss*



Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerharddP

WOW WOW WOW.....Thank you vapeking..this is one amazing little demon..newborn in the tank and I can taste all the suttle notes that I havent before!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mac75

Some early morning HW cumulus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zegee

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## mAlice

Mac75 said:


> Some early morning HW cumulus
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dat TAG watch doe...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac75

mAlice said:


> Dat TAG watch doe...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeZA

Subox mini and Mutation X v2


----------



## waja09

Loving this !!! 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

waja09 said:


> Loving this !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't wait for mine 

Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

So yeah, ready for the cloud comp 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WARMACHINE



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wyvern

Colour coding . . . .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveH

Pink and green ........... no wonder the mod looks aghast 
Luv your nails 
Dave


----------



## Wyvern

DaveH said:


> Pink and green ........... no wonder the mod looks aghast
> Luv your nails
> Dave


hahaha Ironically the patterns are killing me slowly! My friend painted my nails like that to take revenge on making her throw out old clothes.


----------



## Rob Fisher

REO for win!






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

On my way back to Durbs. Late night early morning. 


Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> On my way back to Durbs. Late night early morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!



Wishing you a afe flight @Rob Fisher 
Thanks for coming up to JHB - it was fantastic to have you here again
See you next week!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide

Rob Fisher said:


> On my way back to Durbs. Late night early morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!


Just thought the "sad face" was the fact that you had to leave Cape Town.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

DarkSide said:


> Just thought the "sad face" was the fact that you had to leave Cape Town.....



I left CT last weekend... this weekend I was leaving JHB... back in JHB next weekend for the vape meet!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Vaporesso Target tank on the VTC Mini.




Got the Target tank yesterday at the VK shop launch. Running at 25 Watts on a 0.9 ohm Kanthal Ceramic stock coil.

Am vaping my 'strawberry ice' mix which I know very well. It's about 12-14 mg and is a strongish menthol.

I can say that after a tank and a half this Target is very good for flavour. It has such a beautiful smoothe sort of flavour. Spot on. Clean and pure. The vapour feels smoother. Like a finer mist. Asif the vapour 'particles' are smaller than normal. It's lovely.

No dry hits so far. Rob Fisher advised me well on the priming yesterday. Let's see how long the coil lasts. 

The draw is nice. Not overly tight but not too loose. A great restricted lung hit. Wide open it's a bit looser than the subtank mini wide open. Lovely concentrated flavour.

Bit upset about the tiny gap between the tank and the VTC mini but I think that could be the fault of the VTC. Smaller gap than my subtank mini.

Goes through juice quickly though. Easy bottom fill and no leaks so far.

Will report back after several more tankfuls and tests with different juices.

So far it's a winner for me on initial impressions.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Bit upset about the tiny gap between the tank and the VTC mini but I think that could be the fault of the VTC. Smaller gap than my subtank mini.



Yes the VTC is to blame 100% because the Snow Wolf Mini is perfect with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks Rob
Loved your snowwolf mini yesterday
I think its such a great device - sizewise - and the way it feels in the hand with the metal casing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Cuboid also fits perfectly. You have batteries for your Cuboid now... put the Target Tank on the Cuboid!  Or better still buy two more Target Tanks and put one on your Cuboid and buy a Snow Wolf Mini for the other one!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

Snap

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Awesome @WARMACHINE 
I see you are 3 Watts ahead of me
Lol

Enjoy....

What juice is in yours by the way?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY

Cumulus in my dripper and Pink Panther DIY in my Crius - both are lovely quite impressed with Cumulus...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shane

Paulie's pistachio ice cream in my Vaporesso Target tank on my Koopor plus. Loving this tank and definitely need to get my hands on more pistachio ice cream 

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

This got me through the day...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Rob Fisher said:


> The Cuboid also fits perfectly. You have batteries for your Cuboid now... put the Target Tank on the Cuboid!  Or better still buy two more Target Tanks and put one on your Cuboid and buy a Snow Wolf Mini for the other one!
> View attachment 46924


Your drip tip broke my mind  make it straight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Busy doing crazy stuff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## gman211991

These two mods allowed me to finally retire my vtc mini

I can comfortably say that I am happy....... For now  

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Keyaam

gman211991 said:


> These two mods allowed me to finally retire my vtc mini
> View attachment 47030
> I can comfortably say that I am happy....... For now
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Im still happy with mines.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991

Keyaam said:


> Im still happy with mines.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not knocking it in anyway just love these 2 mods more

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scorpion_8900

Kangertech Topbox mini with 2puffs drip tip... or as I like to call her: The Storm trooper

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stosta

Scorpion_8900 said:


> View attachment 47033
> 
> 
> Kangertech Topbox mini with 2puffs drip tip... or as I like to call her: The Storm trooper


Drip tip finishes that combo off beautifully! Well done @Scorpion_8900 , you made me jealous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP

Hmmm take a guess..


----------



## Yiannaki

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Busy doing crazy stuff
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I still love the dodge v2 as a great atty for flavour. How does the new one compare flavour wise?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

Vtc mini with my swirlfish v2. Thanks again @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo for the epic gift

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Yiannaki said:


> I still love the dodge v2 as a great atty for flavour. How does the new one compare flavour wise?


I had the v2 too bro. It was an is still great. The V3 is on par with the twisted messes in terms of flavor. Really really good flavor. I like it nice n dense warm. So it's perfect for me. She chucks clouds too. The juice well is pretty deep too. Build deck has space for days. Check out this build






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Ernest

Lushen said:


> Doing the monthly duty of sharpening razors and realized something.
> 
> Coincidence? I'm not sure


Those are beautiful, both the razors and the squonkers.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## wiesbang

Lushen said:


> Doing the monthly duty of sharpening razors and realized something.
> 
> Coincidence? I'm not sure


Those razors though!!
I am guessing you know your razors!
Apparently I am sitting with a very rare antique.


----------



## WARMACHINE

Silver said:


> Awesome @WARMACHINE
> I see you are 3 Watts ahead of me
> Lol
> 
> Enjoy....
> 
> What juice is in yours by the way?


Rocking with Pancake man

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Nightwalker said:


> What builds fit in the hatter. Been eyeing it out for awhile
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Hi there Nightwalker only saw this post now, anything dual coil really, it's got enough space to get crazy or just keep things simple.

I usually run dual coil 28g 10 wraps for my flavour profiling.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mAlice

Another awesome mix by Mystic Nectar. Review coming soon  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen

wiesbang said:


> Those razors though!!
> I am guessing you know your razors!
> Apparently I am sitting with a very rare antique.


 
Post pics please. I love using these as well as collecting them. It's just a pity you can't get them easily in SA.
I hope that you have been keeping the antique in good condition.


----------



## wiesbang

Lushen said:


> Post pics please. I love using these as well as collecting them. It's just a pity you can't get them easily in SA.
> I hope that you have been keeping the antique in good condition.


I found it in one of my dads boxes and he can't even remember where he got it.

I spoke to a guy in the US that collects and restores this make. He qouted me about $200 to restore it excl shipping.
It unfortunately has seen better days but I don't want to mess with it so I left it as is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Loving my latest editions, this little mod is wicked for cruising around. Some diy berrycrunch swirl

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mAlice

wiesbang said:


> I found it in one of my dads boxes and he can't even remember where he got it.
> 
> I spoke to a guy in the US that collects and restores this make. He qouted me about $200 to restore it excl shipping.
> It unfortunately has seen better days but I don't want to mess with it so I left it as is



Does it say Extra Hollow Ground on it? Sounds like it was used for exorcisms....


----------



## wiesbang

mAlice said:


> Does it say Extra Hollow Ground on it? Sounds like it was used for exorcisms....


Yes it does. It has something to do with the blade. Just can't remember what. Will go look it up and post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mAlice

wiesbang said:


> Yes it does. It has something to do with the blade. Just can't remember what. Will go look it up and post



Yes! Thats sounds great, I know we are getting off topic, but it would be very interesting to see some history on an item like this.


----------



## Stosta

wiesbang said:


> Yes it does. It has something to do with the blade. Just can't remember what. Will go look it up and post


Apparantly has to do with the thickness of the blade, this one should bend a bit while using it! Who knew there was so much to razors (Apart from @Lushen )!


----------



## Kalashnikov

gman211991 said:


> These two mods allowed me to finally retire my vtc mini
> View attachment 47030
> I can comfortably say that I am happy....... For now
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Sell me your vtc mini lol


----------



## gman211991

Kolashnikov said:


> Sell me your vtc mini lol


Sorry bud it's already gone. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## wiesbang

mAlice said:


> Yes! Thats sounds great, I know we are getting off topic, but it would be very interesting to see some history on an item like this.


What does "ground" mean: - The three main grounds talked about are the half hollow, full hollow and extra hollow blades. The major difference is the degree of flexibility that each ground provides with the half hollow being the least flexible, and the extra hollow being the most flexible, and the full hollow being in-between. The more flexible the blade, the more experienced the user should be because the risk of nicks are greater.


----------



## Random-Hero

Kangertech Subbox mini with Orion Moonlight.

Got myself some new juices yesterday will try an snap a pick later.
Juices:
ORION -- ASTEROID
ORION -- MOONLIGHT
Vape Elixir - Nymphomaniac
Vape Elixir - Plasma Juice

Can wait to try the rest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

On my way out for a vape break(not using the word smoke because il get lashed at hahaha)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Random-Hero said:


> Kangertech Subbox mini with Orion Moonlight.
> 
> Got myself some new juices yesterday will try an snap a pick later.
> Juices:
> ORION -- ASTEROID
> ORION -- MOONLIGHT
> Vape Elixir - Nymphomaniac
> Vape Elixir - Plasma Juice
> 
> Can wait to try the rest


Damn dude those Elixir ones are my worst flavours lol . Let me know what you think

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Refill number 37 with XXX.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Random-Hero

Will do man. First time trying them. So will see.


----------



## mAlice

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 47147







Kolashnikov said:


> On my way out for a vape break(not using the word smoke because il get lashed at hahaha)



At Least @Kolashnikov got us back on track!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Lushen

wiesbang said:


> I found it in one of my dads boxes and he can't even remember where he got it.
> 
> I spoke to a guy in the US that collects and restores this make. He qouted me about $200 to restore it excl shipping.
> It unfortunately has seen better days but I don't want to mess with it so I left it as is


 
Sorry about the off-topic, but this has my attention...

Don't rush into sending it to somebody to restore it, you can get it all done yourself with a little bit of elbow grease.
That is a nice razor you have there. It is quite old, actually very old, based on the state and design.
Restoration entails cleaning out all the rust and polishing up the blade. You can get yourself some autosol from Builders and start cleaning the blade. Just be careful not to cut yourseld on the blade end, so always keep the sharp side facing down on a piece of wood while working on the blade. And try using something that gives space between your fingers and the blade, like a polishing block.

It looks like a wooden handle.
So here is the question. Are you going to keep it for display or actually use it?
If the former: If the wood is really bad, you can use some wood filler and smooth it out before varnishing it.
If the latter: you can get any local carpenter to make you a new set of handles to match. Granted, it won't be the same material. I personally will try restoring the original material, and it's not impossible to do, it just takes time.

If you are going to actually use it, you will need sharpening stones and a strop. You can buy a strop at a few places in SA for a R150 or so.
You cannot get sharpening stones though, you will have to import them and the good one's are pricy. I will be happy to do the sharpening for you until you get your own stones, you just need to ship it to me. Also, if you strop it every time you use it, you will only need to sharpen it every 6-8 months.

I get most of my stuff from these guys, and they do an excellent job for restorations as well
http://classicedge.ca

@Stosta There is a ton to know about razors. Go check out videos on the manufacturing process. The good one's are all hand made and it's amazing what is used to make some of the razors.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Lushen

Ok, back on track

This is my company for today






Reo has VM XXX
TMod has VM Melons

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## wiesbang

Lushen said:


> Sorry about the off-topic, but this has my attention...
> 
> Don't rush into sending it to somebody to restore it, you can get it all done yourself with a little bit of elbow grease.
> That is a nice razor you have there. It is quite old, actually very old, based on the state and design.
> Restoration entails cleaning out all the rust and polishing up the blade. You can get yourself some autosol from Builders and start cleaning the blade. Just be careful not to cut yourseld on the blade end, so always keep the sharp side facing down on a piece of wood while working on the blade. And try using something that gives space between your fingers and the blade, like a polishing block.
> 
> It looks like a wooden handle.
> So here is the question. Are you going to keep it for display or actually use it?
> If the former: If the wood is really bad, you can use some wood filler and smooth it out before varnishing it.
> If the latter: you can get any local carpenter to make you a new set of handles to match. Granted, it won't be the same material. I personally will try restoring the original material, and it's not impossible to do, it just takes time.
> 
> If you are going to actually use it, you will need sharpening stones and a strop. You can buy a strop at a few places in SA for a R150 or so.
> You cannot get sharpening stones though, you will have to import them and the good one's are pricy. I will be happy to do the sharpening for you until you get your own stones, you just need to ship it to me. Also, if you strop it every time you use it, you will only need to sharpen it every 6-8 months.
> 
> I get most of my stuff from these guys, and they do an excellent job for restorations as well
> http://classicedge.ca
> 
> @Stosta There is a ton to know about razors. Go check out videos on the manufacturing process. The good one's are all hand made and it's amazing what is used to make some of the razors.


Thank you very much!
I want to only restore the blade then frame it so not worried about sharpening it. I am pretty sure I will kill someone if I had to use it lol.
I will take some more detailed pics tonight with the canon and PM you.
The handle is in a very bad state but that is what makes it unique to me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## skola

Kolashnikov said:


> On my way out for a vape break(not using the word smoke because il get lashed at hahaha)


Cool cover, where did you get it from?


----------



## StevenToast

Picked up some Good Boy yesterday from Foggas Vape Lounge. What a great range they have!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

skola said:


> Cool cover, where did you get it from?


I got it from vaperite.... Doooo not get it lol. It has no part covering the bottom of the mod so it can slide out.It worked fine for the first day until it stretched slightly. i literally wrapped my mod in duct tape so that it can not slip out

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Kolashnikov said:


> I got it from vaperite.... Doooo not get it lol. It has no part covering the bottom of the mod so it can slide out.It worked fine for the first day until it stretched slightly. i literally wrapped my mod in duct tape so that it can not slip out


Get the ones from @Sir Vape . Those are the ones that cover the bottom

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## skola

Kolashnikov said:


> I got it from vaperite.... Doooo not get it lol. It has no part covering the bottom of the mod so it can slide out.It worked fine for the first day until it stretched slightly. i literally wrapped my mod in duct tape so that it can not slip out


lol Thanks for the info! I like that the top of the mod is covered as well but pointless if it slides out. Apparently the sirvape one is good because it has a lip as the bottom to prevent the mod from sliding down.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Petrus

Cuboid and Moonshot Atty. Awsome vape, leak proof, no dry hits......but a bugger to coil.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Robin Cilliers

wiesbang said:


> I found it in one of my dads boxes and he can't even remember where he got it.
> 
> I spoke to a guy in the US that collects and restores this make. He qouted me about $200 to restore it excl shipping.
> It unfortunately has seen better days but I don't want to mess with it so I left it as is


Thats a lekker straight razor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> Cuboid and Moonshot Atty. Awsome vape, leak proof, no dry hits......but a bugger to coil!



Thanks for making up my mind @Petrus! No Moonshot for me... "A Bugger to Coil"... Pass.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow

This is by far the best tank i ever owned. Sigelei really pulled off a miracle with the Moonshot RDTA. Flavor and clouds are unbelievable!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> This is by far the best tank i ever owned. Sigelei really pulled off a miracle with the Moonshot RDTA. Flavor and clouds are unbelievable!!


High praise coming from you. But I will still watch the classifieds for the next week before I commit

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## VapeSnow

Andre said:


> High praise coming from you. But I will still watch the classifieds for the next week before I commit


No this one is staying by me for now. Really flavor chaser tank!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

VapeSnow said:


> This is by far the best tank i ever owned. Sigelei really pulled off a miracle with the Moonshot RDTA. Flavor and clouds are unbelievable!!


@VapeSnow, I couldn't agree more, one masterpiece of a tank. No leaks, no dry hits. Excellent flavour.


----------



## OreO

VapeSnow said:


> This is by far the best tank i ever owned. Sigelei really pulled off a miracle with the Moonshot RDTA. Flavor and clouds are unbelievable!!


Hey man. 

Was it not difficult to build on? It seemed that the post holes were very low down.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

OreO said:


> Hey man.
> 
> Was it not difficult to build on? It seemed that the post holes were very low down.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Hey buddy its supper easy. It took me 6min to install two 3mm clapton coils.


----------



## OreO

Flip thats cool. Thats what put me off.


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

OreO said:


> Flip thats cool. Thats what put me off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I also thought its going to be difficult but not at all. You slide your two coils in tight them town and then lift away from holes where you want them. Come to think about it, it took me like three min to install.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## mAlice

Guys im scared... 40 KM away from home, no replacement battery and im stuck for another hour...  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

mAlice said:


> Guys im scared... 40 KM away from home, no replacement battery and im stuck for another hour...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


No USB in the car ?


----------



## waja09

This is an awesome all day, every day Vape!!! Happy days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 4RML

I can't take a picture of my cell with my cell.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Lushen said:


> Ok, back on track
> 
> This is my company for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reo has VM XXX
> TMod has VM Melons


Hey now... is that a MIDI controller in tje background? Looks like an EC 16 but with buttons instead of knobs... Part time electronic producer myself....x


----------



## Lord Vetinari



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

OH snap! Two Eiffels in a row hehehehe


----------



## Lushen

Lord Vetinari said:


> Hey now... is that a MIDI controller in tje background? Looks like an EC 16 but with buttons instead of knobs... Part time electronic producer myself....x



It's definitely not a MIDI controller, and I wish
It's a desk calculator

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 4RML

Man how good is the dripper in your pic ????


Lord Vetinari said:


> View attachment 47460


----------



## Lord Vetinari

4RML said:


> Man how good is the dripper in your pic ????


I really dont know lol... it is my first so I went for the CHEAPEST Velocity style deck I could find. Reckoned I need to learn all about builds and wicking before I did a serious investment. I liked the fact I can see the wick which is doing a lot of good while I get to know this whole business. 

That all being said, I am pretty happy!! If a good dripper will be better... I will just lose myself. 

LOVING the Californian juices in this thing ( Air Force RDA). 50/50 on local gear. Local juices seem better in the Subtank. 

I guess it is not a great dripper but I am happy with it. Easy on the learning curve. Only been vaping a little while.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Lushen said:


> It's definitely not a MIDI controller, and I wish
> It's a desk calculator


Looks sick tho loooooool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 4RML

Ps for your next buy , I simply can't get over how good a twisted messes is.


----------



## BioHAZarD

VapeSnow said:


> This is by far the best tank i ever owned. Sigelei really pulled off a miracle with the Moonshot RDTA. Flavor and clouds are unbelievable!!


Hey man. I saw on some reviews that it has loads of spitback. You encounter any?

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## Lord Vetinari

mAlice said:


> Guys im scared... 40 KM away from home, no replacement battery and im stuck for another hour...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


I can see your charger cable by tour gear lever. Busted. Lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

4RML said:


> Ps for your next buy , I simply can't get over how good a twisted messes is.


Been looking at Twisted Messes, Sapor, Aromamizer....

I shall own them all. Oh yeah and a true Velocity RDA. This is next.


----------



## OreO

The RX 200 has blown me away. Yhis mod is amazing.
Another thing that has blown me away is this snatch juice. One of the smoooooothest juices I have ever tried. Well done to @TommyL keep it man. I await more juices from u man!!!! 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## TommyL

OreO said:


> View attachment 47465
> 
> The RX 200 has blown me away. Yhis mod is amazing.
> Another thing that has blown me away is this snatch juice. One of the smoooooothest juices I have ever tried. Well done to @TommyL keep it man. I await more juices from u man!!!!
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


Thank you @OreO


----------



## Pixstar

The last of ELP Special Reserve Batch#1 I kept. Batch#2 is calling.
Shout out to @Smoke187 for all the coils you gave me at the meet! These are great for flavour, thanks bud!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mAlice

Lord Vetinari said:


> I can see your charger cable by tour gear lever. Busted. Lol.


Unfortunately thats a GPS charger cable. Mini USB, my subox only takes micro USB

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari

mAlice said:


> Unfortunately thats a GPS charger cable. Mini USB, my subox only takes micro USB
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Awwww dont you just hate them varied plug sizes.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Still my favorite atty


j

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke187

Pixstar said:


> The last of ELP Special Reserve Batch#1 I kept. Batch#2 is calling.
> Shout out to @Smoke187 for all the coils you gave me at the meet! These are great for flavour, thanks bud!
> View attachment 47467


Cheers bud, glad you are enjoying them. I found that those alien wire coils with the new Kendo cotton works out super cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Todays

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Unsure

This new double dyed stabilized 'Lil' Pinch mod will hopefully get it's first use from me in 3 weeks or if bad medical results happens a very desirable sale item.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## MoneymanVape

My cellphone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Unsure said:


> View attachment 47548
> View attachment 47549
> 
> 
> This new double dyed stabilized 'Lil' Pinch mod will hopefully get it's first use from me in 3 weeks or if bad medical results happens a very desirable sale item.



So beautiful Gil!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Unsure said:


> View attachment 47548
> View attachment 47549
> 
> 
> This new double dyed stabilized 'Lil' Pinch mod will hopefully get it's first use from me in 3 weeks or if bad medical results happens a very desirable sale item.


Wow, love the colours. Congrats. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@Paulie's Guava with a bit of menthol in the Nuppin.

I forgot how good the Nuppin is. Haven't vaped on it for a while and have only vaped this juice in my tank setups so far.

Well the flavour is out of this world. Beats my tanks by a considerable margin. Well worth the rewicking and setting up.

I have small ID 28g duals with Rayon. Crisp and pure.

The guava is magical. The menthol finishes it beautifully. It's like guava ice cubes in high definition!!

Long live REO Red and the Nuppin. Huge respect.

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 3


----------



## VapeSnow

This IPV5 is a beauty! @Andre i still think the Moonshot is the best tank ever.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Noisy cricket with indestructible atty

0.6 build 24g dual coil 3mm ID.

This thing kicks like a mother f@#$!






All hail the mighty mech mod       

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> This IPV5 is a beauty! @Andre i still think the Moonshot is the best tank ever.


Wow, the IPV 5 is stunning. Pity the Moonshot cannot take a normal drip tip?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Kamiel

Andre said:


> Wow, the IPV 5 is stunning. Pity the Moonshot cannot take a normal drip tip?


You can apparently pop a different drip tip right into the top of the stock one.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Kamiel said:


> You can apparently pop a different drip tip right into the top of the stock one.
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Thank you so much for that @Kamiel. Have decided to go for the Avocado for the time being as (1) it is cheaper, (2) it has no air slots at the bottom to leak/condense from, (3) seems I might be able to use ceramic wicking in there, (4) is probably a better choice for MTL and (5) @Nightwalker raves about it and @Rob Fisher has not totally shot it down.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Thank you so much for that @Kamiel. Have decided to go for the Avocado for the time being as (1) it is cheaper, (2) it has no air slots at the bottom to leak/condense from, (3) seems I might be able to use ceramic wicking in there, (4) is probably a better choice for MTL and (5) @Nightwalker raves about it and @Rob Fisher has not totally shot it down.



@Andre I will try rebuild the Avo today but having fun blowing massive clouds with a single alien clapton... the flavour is useless... but the tank looks so good especially with a @hands wide bore drip tip...

Just tried it again and will clean and prepare a normal kanthal single coil because currently is a kak vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OMG the base tank is impossible to open to clean!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

27g Kanthal 7 wrap = 1,37Ω Diameter is around the 2,5mm at a guess.

30 watts too high and burnt taste... down to 25 watts... bit better... 23 watts... OK... still not very good flavour... OK I give up on the Avo for now and will take it to the Sir Vape vape meet on Sat and get John or Craig to rebuild for me... it's not even remotely close to the Target Tank... Maybe I should add a second coil?







Such a pity because it is such a good looking tank!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Petrus

Pixstar said:


> The last of ELP Special Reserve Batch#1 I kept. Batch#2 is calling.
> Shout out to @Smoke187 for all the coils you gave me at the meet! These are great for flavour, thanks bud!
> View attachment 47467


@Pixtar, one of my favorite juices. I have just ordered Batch#2

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> 27g Kanthal 7 wrap = 1,37Ω Diameter is around the 2,5mm at a guess.
> 
> 30 watts too high and burnt taste... down to 25 watts... bit better... 23 watts... OK... still not very good flavour... OK I give up on the Avo for now and will take it to the Sir Vape vape meet on Sat and get John or Craig to rebuild for me... it's not even remotely close to the Target Tank... Maybe I should add a second coil?
> 
> View attachment 47668
> View attachment 47669
> View attachment 47670
> View attachment 47671
> 
> 
> Such a pity because it is such a good looking tank!


Or, get a Moonshot. Really worth a try Rob.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> Or, get a Moonshot. Really worth a try Rob.



Will try someone else's at the vape meet on Sat... but I honestly think my days of rebuildable tanks and drippers are over... being a flavour junky nothing compares... and they do pretty well with Vapour as well!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## GerharddP

Wow what a combo.. Thanks again savapegear..much appreciated!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Rob Fisher said:


> Will try someone else's at the vape meet on Sat... but I honestly think my days of rebuildable tanks and drippers are over... being a flavour junky nothing compares... and they do pretty well with Vapour as well!
> View attachment 47672
> View attachment 47673


I am finding myself enjoying the novelty of builds... then lamenting the incredible juice usage. 

And I am glad to see somebody else prefer a good tank. I REALLY like the consistency of them. Every hit what I want and expect.

Makes for high satisfaction which translates to much fewer toots and bottles that dont just empty out. Along with my wallet getting too flat.

SUPER happy with the Arctic. Every juice tastes like described. Mods... sure I am always looking but I think I am happy with my atties right now ☺

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

That Lil'Pinch is stunning!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lord Vetinari said:


> I am finding myself enjoying the novelty of builds... then lamenting the incredible juice usage.



I love buying screwdrivers and other tools and paraphernalia for coil building... it's part of the whole journey... luckily I have my squonkers with little atties that will always want new coils and rayon wick so all is not lost... RTA's and drippers I find a real pain. I'm not about to give up on them completely but I have just ordered a 3rd Target Tank and will resist buy another RTA if I can.

PS The Juice usage on the ceramic coils is also pretty heavy and I actually can't just grab devices and head out like I used to... now I have to take a bottle of juice with as well!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

rogue zombie said:


> That Lil'Pinch is stunning!



It's for sale if you want it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Rob Fisher said:


> It's for sale if you want it.



Yeeeaaah a little rich for my blood.
I remember you telling me about yours at last year's meet. 

It is a work of art though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG the base tank is impossible to open to clean!


Uncrew the 510 pin. Slide out, etc. Easy to clean. But when apart, the positive post is loose, just don't loose pieces. Lots of tiny things

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Rob Fisher said:


> Will try someone else's at the vape meet on Sat... but I honestly think my days of rebuildable tanks and drippers are over... being a flavour junky nothing compares... and they do pretty well with Vapour as well!
> View attachment 47672
> View attachment 47673


I do agree. But Griffin still s tank I love. Just haven't used since avo


----------



## Lord Vetinari

If you get tired of the Avo @Rob Fisher I will take it off your hands no problem. I live rurally so getting it new or second hand is equal amounts of effort. The part of me that likes pretty things wants me to have one around lol. If you can help me find a ceramic cap like that I would also be grateful. I actually want a few of those they look GREAT.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lord Vetinari said:


> If you get tired of the Avo @Rob Fisher I will take it off your hands no problem. I live rurally so getting it new or second hand is equal amounts of effort. The part of me that likes pretty things wants me to have one around lol. If you can help me find a ceramic cap like that I would also be grateful. I actually want a few of those they look GREAT.



If you are referring to the Drip Tip it's a Corian Bone custom made one by @hands. He will be signing up as a vendor soon once his production is ramped up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Rob Fisher said:


> 27g Kanthal 7 wrap = 1,37Ω Diameter is around the 2,5mm at a guess.
> 
> 30 watts too high and burnt taste... down to 25 watts... bit better... 23 watts... OK... still not very good flavour... OK I give up on the Avo for now and will take it to the Sir Vape vape meet on Sat and get John or Craig to rebuild for me... it's not even remotely close to the Target Tank... Maybe I should add a second coil?
> 
> View attachment 47668
> View attachment 47669
> View attachment 47670
> View attachment 47671
> 
> 
> Such a pity because it is such a good looking tank!



For that tank, you need a 3mm ID spaced 24G build and much higher wattage. and you need to tilt the coil towards you as your vape so that the wicks are fed with juice to take to the coil.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Justin Pattrick

0.34 ohm coil, vaping at 50 watts loaded with scream. 
Incredible flavour!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Justin Pattrick said:


> 0.34 ohm coil, vaping at 50 watts loaded with scream.
> Incredible flavour!



Damned pretty setup!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks boys... will rebuild tomorrow!  Will have to use 22g or 26g... suggestions?


----------



## Justin Pattrick

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks boys... will rebuild tomorrow!  Will have to use 22g or 26g... suggestions?




26 gauge 2.5mm I'd 8 wraps. dual coil.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Justin Pattrick said:


> 26 gauge 2.5mm I'd 8 wraps. dual coil.



Roger that! Thanks @Justin Pattrick!


----------



## Mac75

Late night cappuccino ️ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 47755


Haha! Don't want to scratch your new toy @Rob Fisher ?!


----------



## Clouder

At Turffontein Racecourse for a Road Safety Summit

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kaizer

.... so apt.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kamiel

Bellus + RX200 will have to do for today. I have batteries to charge...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar

Petrus said:


> @Pixtar, one of my favorite juices. I have just ordered Batch#2


I only got


Kaizer said:


> View attachment 47784
> 
> 
> .... so apt.


Those are really nice looking mods! Nice setup you have there.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz

Justin Pattrick said:


> 0.34 ohm coil, vaping at 50 watts loaded with scream.
> Incredible flavour!


If thats a scorpion tail in the RTA, you're my frikkin hero.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Rob Fisher said:


> Roger that! Thanks @Justin Pattrick!



Rather 6 spaced wraps 3 or 3.5mm ID will give off more flavour


----------



## WARMACHINE

Rocking with my new Lush. 26+32 ga Claptons and Blends Hazelnut juice......must be weekend soon !!!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chezzig

Kaizer said:


> View attachment 47477


I have the same set up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

IPV 5 with Avocado.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## JC Okie

Stosta said:


> Haha! Don't want to scratch your new toy @Rob Fisher ?!


Scratching it........ha. He can't even TOUCH it without leaving massive prints. Ha. 

You gonna use white gloves every time you use that one, @Rob Fisher?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

JC Okie said:


> Scratching it........ha. He can't even TOUCH it without leaving massive prints. Ha.
> 
> You gonna use white gloves every time you use that one, @Rob Fisher?



Hehehe... no... just used the glove for effect... the shiny surface actually holds up pretty well to human touch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow

Andre said:


> IPV 5 with Avocado.


Its a beautiful mod I'm really enjoying mine and battery life is really good in the Ipv5. All you missing is the moonshot Rdta!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JC Okie

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe... no... just used the glove for effect... the shiny surface actually holds up pretty well to human touch.


I think I'm going to get a TRA P-67 and do that to it. I've already got the Mother's Mag....and the rags.....don't have the P-67 yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

JC Okie said:


> I think I'm going to get a TRA P-67 and do that to it. I've already got the Mother's Mag....and the rags.....don't have the P-67 yet.



Am keen to get the P67 too @JC Okie 
Tumbled Raw Aluminium for the win!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JC Okie

Silver said:


> Am keen to get the P67 too @JC Okie
> Tumbled Raw Aluminium for the win!



Yes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Am keen to get the P67 too @JC Okie
> Tumbled Raw Aluminium for the win!


Shout when....I might be ready too.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GerharddP

Wicking is still off but ill get it going..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## OreO

GerharddP said:


> View attachment 47891
> 
> Wicking is still off but ill get it going..


What build u got in there bud?

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GerharddP

OreO said:


> What build u got in there bud?
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


Dont quite understand the funny rating but ok.. Its 14 wraps 316L 26ga comes out to 1 ohm exactly.


----------



## GerharddP

Works magic but wicking to slow. Get one good warm hit with mountains of flavor then i have to wait for it to saturate again. Draw is tight as well


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dual Snow Wolf Mini's! One Black, One White! Both with the amazing Target Tank on top!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## OreO

Rob Fisher said:


> Dual Snow Wolf Mini's! One Black, One White! Both with the amazing Target Tank on top!
> View attachment 47993


Nice rob. 

A bit if ying and yang to compliment each other  

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Rob dammit
Now you have me wanting the snow wolf for my target

Even though the VTC mini is doing such a fine job

I just like the metal casing of that snow wolf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Rob dammit
> Now you have me wanting the snow wolf for my target
> 
> Even though the VTC mini is doing such a fine job
> 
> I just like the metal casing of that snow wolf



100% Hi Ho @Silver! There is just something about the Snow Wolf Mini...I must say the simplicity and beauty of the Snow Wolf Mini with the unbelievable flavour of the Target Tank has to make this combo as close to perfection as we have gotten on our vape journey so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Stop, stop
You're making it worse!

Love it
Hehe

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

What's in the hand today are the 2 Snow Wolf Mini's with their Target Tanks! (VM XXX in one and Foggs Milkyway in the other) Then we have the Minikin with Moonshot (coiled and wicked by Olly) and XXX and lastly we have the big Snow Wolf 200 with the Avocado on top and XXX inside with an Alien Clapton and wicked according to @Oliver Barry's instructions last night and now I have the Avo with flavour at last! Olly you rock Dewd!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> What's in the hand today are the 2 Snow Wolf Mini's with their Target Tanks! (VM XXX in one and Foggs Milkyway in the other) Then we have the Minikin with Moonshot (coiled and wicked by Olly) and XXX and lastly we have the big Snow Wolf 200 with the Avocado on top and XXX inside with an Alien Clapton and wicked according to @Oliver Barry's instructions last night and now I have the Avo with flavour at last! Olly you rock Dewd!
> 
> View attachment 48028


Please share @Oliver Barry's wicking instructions for the Avocado.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Please share @Oliver Barry's wicking instructions for the Avocado.



Tight through the clapton and then cut off around 60% of the tails so the tails go into the holes really loosely and down to the bottom of the tank. The mistake I made was the wick tails too thick...

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Tight through the clapton and then cut off around 60% of the tails so the tails go into the holes really loosely and down to the bottom of the tank. The mistake I made was the wick tails too thick...


Perfect, thanks....just what I needed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

A wood mod,my favourite atty,a wide bore drip tip and some nice juice,a present from @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Working through a few of my favourite local offerings

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta

Not right now but yesterday (oh I miss my Sunday!). Don't have the interwebs at home so took this one to upload today!




My Diablo RTA with a 0.62 dual coil on top of my Koopor Mini (I'm slowly getting used to it). Filled with some Litchi and Menthol, really good for a summers day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mac75

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 48102



Show us how you double vape those wolves 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mac75 said:


> Show us how you double vape those wolves

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## OreO

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 48102


Hey Mr Rob.

How are the ceramic coils holding up. At the meet u said it was tank 48. Have u changed them yet?

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

OreO said:


> Hey Mr Rob.
> 
> How are the ceramic coils holding up. At the meet u said it was tank 48. Have u changed them yet?



Nope still going strong on the same coils... fill number 56 (or thereabouts... I'm losing count now) on tank 1 and refill 10 or 11 on the other tank with Milky Way. I am so impressed I can't even say anymore...

I have nailed one and a half 100ml bottles of XXX thorugh the one coil!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OreO

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope still going strong on the same coils... fill number 56 (or thereabouts... I'm losing count now) on tank 1 and refill 10 or 11 on the other tank with Milky Way. I am so impressed I can't even say anymore...
> 
> I have nailed one and a half 100ml bottles of XXX thorugh the one coil!


Holy smokes that is extremely impressive . I suppose without the hassle of constantly changing coils one can vape more often now haha. xxx is some good juice. 
Im really considering a target now. Mmmm

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

OreO said:


> Holy smokes that is extremely impressive . I suppose without the hassle of constantly changing coils one can vape more often now haha. xxx is some good juice.
> Im really considering a target now. Mmmm



Just make sure you have a few 100ml bottles of Vapour Mountain XXX ready when your Target Tank arrives!


----------



## OreO

Lol thanks Rob. 

Yea oom is going to be getting a lot more orders.
You must let me know when u change to coil rob im super interested to see how long it still has

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Thought this went through last night  So a bit of a belated post  More like a what was in your hand last night 

Was at a wedding in KZN, Zimbali Lodge and pic was too good not to share !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chezzig

XXX in the Target VM4 In the Subtank

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chezzig said:


> XXX in the Target VM4 In the Subtank
> View attachment 48131



Try and explain the favour if you can... compared to every other vape device you have ever tried before.


----------



## Chezzig

Rob Fisher said:


> Try and explain the favour if you can... compared to every other vape device you have ever tried before.


 Wow That's Difficult but ill do my best...  It brings the Juice to life where there were subtleties in my other tanks.. the flavour bursts , the Litchi and berries shine through.. and it tastes like they are literally shining in my mouth, the menthol is still there but takes a bit of a back seat for me in this tank. Difficult to put in words , one has to just give this a try it to understand it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Sunbox E8 with a nipple. Juice is a DIY tangerine lemonade. It's morning here, so this is my breakfast.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Sunbox E8 with a nipple. Juice is a DIY tangerine lemonade. It's morning here, so this is my breakfast.



And how do you like the Sunbox? When SuperX switched from REO's to Sunbox's it made me sad....


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rob Fisher said:


> And how do you like the Sunbox? When SuperX switched from REO's to Sunbox's it made me sad....



The E8 is the closest thing to a regulated Grand (without being a retrofit like turbocad does). I like them, and prices are getting more reasonable. This one was a (very thoughtful) gift from someone I helped with their business.

SuperX is now living the life on FB as mod for the Sunbox group. When that boy digs in, he digs in deep. Plus, he gets to swear on FB

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> The E8 is the closest thing to a regulated Grand (without being a retrofit like turbocad does). I like them, and prices are getting more reasonable. This one was a (very thoughtful) gift from someone I helped with their business.



Maybe it's time to retry the REO DNA30!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Sunbox E8 with a nipple. Juice is a DIY tangerine lemonade. It's morning here, so this is my breakfast.
> 
> View attachment 48133


How much did you pay for that mod?


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

VapeSnow said:


> How much did you pay for that mod?



I didn't buy this one (it was a gift), but you're looking at about 7000 - 8000 rand (depending on style type and cup configuration) for a new E8 with the cf panels. They can be had in the classies for somewhat less, but the E8's are still current and hold their value.


----------



## VapeSnow

Papa_Lazarou said:


> I didn't buy this one (it was a gift), but you're looking at about 7000 - 8000 rand (depending on style type and cup configuration) for a new E8 with the cf panels. They can be had in the classies for somewhat less, but the E8's are still current and hold their value.


Thats hectic but such a beautiful mod!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

n0ugh7_zw said:


>



Awesome, the perspective, and the corrugated sheet metal, make the VTC look bigger than the RX200.....nice

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Keyaam

Chezzig said:


> XXX in the Target VM4 In the Subtank
> View attachment 48131


That minikin looks awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Papa_Lazarou said:


> I didn't buy this one (it was a gift), but you're looking at about 7000 - 8000 rand (depending on style type and cup configuration) for a new E8 with the cf panels. They can be had in the classies for somewhat less, but the E8's are still current and hold their value.




I am very interested in getting one of those but the whole customization options and purchase options through me off! May i ask did you get directly from a group or from suppliers themselves?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Paulie said:


> I am very interested in getting one of those but the whole customization options and purchase options through me off! May i ask did you get directly from a group or from suppliers themselves?



With the E8 (full size, not the Nano), you've basically got the following options...

* Classic or Modulo models (the Modulo has a back panel that the Classic does not).
* Sunken (14mm), UFO (22mm), or Ultra (universal and very much the best option) cup.

That's it. You can get add-ons, like the cf panels - these are easily swapped in and out.

I didn't buy this particular mod - it was given to me by a good friend whom I'd helped start up his business. I have, however, bought both from the manufacturer (del sol) and from classies on FB. Never a group buy, though (note that I live in Canada - very small population in general, and a teeny, tiny squonk community, so group buys for anything are rare).

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Papa_Lazarou said:


> With the E8 (full size, not the Nano), you've basically got the following options...
> 
> * Classic or Modulo models (the Modulo has a back panel that the Classic does not).
> * Sunken (14mm), UFO (22mm), or Ultra (universal and very much the best option) cup.
> 
> That's it. You can get add-ons, like the cf panels - these are easily swapped in and out.
> 
> I didn't buy this particular mod - it was given to me by a good friend whom I'd helped start up his business. I have, however, bought both from the manufacturer (del sol) and from classies on FB. Never a group buy, though (note that I live in Canada - very small population in general, and a teeny, tiny squonk community, so group buys for anything are rare).



Cool, Sounds like its a great mod i have heard very good things apart from the price being very high.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Today we're rocking some VM Peach2 Rooibos, takin my big-pants mod to work with me today, hoping the batteries hold out!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mac75

Paulies guava @ work today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouder

Some Cloud9Vapes Mango in my Subtank/Minivolt

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

@Clouder - that is awesome - does the minivolt get you through a tankful on that?


----------



## Clouder

Yes it goes through about 1.2 tanks for me @Silver.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Stab Lukkos and NaRDA with some DIY blueberry yoghurt.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## WARMACHINE

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Stab Lukkos and NaRDA with some DIY blueberry yoghurt.
> 
> View attachment 48270


Work of art....sooooo beautiful

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mac75

Rolo dna crown tank and yummy smackaroon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Stab Lukkos and NaRDA with some DIY blueberry yoghurt.
> 
> View attachment 48270


Oooh now that looks interesting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

A Reo

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Wow...I love this build... Twisted Messes with 0.2 3 x 28ga twisted kanthal build, running Creme De La Creme

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

All matchy, matchy and s***

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## dwayne19420

@paulies juicey pear caramel and foggs milky way 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Trying Temp Sensing Coils again! This time the Target Tank on a Cuboid!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kamiel

Got some Cowboys Apple Pie in this mechanical oven.






Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lushen

It's like drinking ice tea

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

@Lushen and @Papa_Lazarou ... Those are truly beautiful pieces.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB

These two beauties  

Crack cake lives up to it's name, I just can't stop ! 
The grape is killer, Craig nailed this one perfectly !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nailedit77

Filled with some yummeee diy apple cheesecake

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

Sickboy77 said:


> View attachment 48381
> Filled with some yummeee diy apple cheesecake


Nice setup


----------



## Nailedit77

Stosta said:


> Nice setup


Loving this little setup, small and compact for cruising around the office

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Handcheck!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Handcheck!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Some diy on my subox, sloppy job tho... cruising with these 2 tonight

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerharddP

Server room ninja

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Time to make some steam

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## method1

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Time to make some steam
> 
> View attachment 48386



Dave... You're my mod now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Time to make some steam
> 
> View attachment 48386


 Love the Steam Punk look

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

method1 said:


> Dave... You're my mod now...



Of course, you can join us.

(I took off all my rings for the shot)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen

Trying a new wine in this brilliant rainy weather 
And the Leprechaun is loaded with ELP Special Reserve

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

REO Black aka 'thumper' with 18mg Blackbird




Bold beautiful juice!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

Lushen said:


> Trying a new wine in this brilliant rainy weather
> And the Leprechaun is loaded with ELP Special Reserve



More alcohol @Lushen 
Getting ready for the weekend I presume


----------



## Lushen

Silver said:


> More alcohol @Lushen
> Getting ready for the weekend I presume



Getting ready for a beach holiday 
T-Mods, leprechaun and Reo are packed and ready to go

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Lushen

Silver said:


> REO Black aka 'thumper' with 18mg Blackbird
> 
> View attachment 48427
> 
> 
> Bold beautiful juice!



Wow, 18mg
You are definitely in a different league

That stuff would burn the hair off my chest

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Lushen said:


> Getting ready for a beach holiday
> T-Mods, leprechaun and Reo are packed and ready to go



Sounds lovely
Enjoy!
Please send us some pics of you on the beach with a Reo in one hand and a choice of your favourite drink in the other.


----------



## Silver

Lushen said:


> Wow, 18mg
> You are definitely in a different league
> 
> That stuff would burn the hair off my chest



Lol, one day I will catch up with the other guys on the big rigs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen

Silver said:


> Sounds lovely
> Enjoy!
> Please send us some pics of you on the beach with a Reo in one hand and a choice of your favourite drink in the other.



I will post pics when I get back 
There is limited connectivity in Xai Xai and definitely no wireless where I am staying 

I'm going to disconnect from the world of technology for 10 days

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Yummy yummy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pimcowboy

Minikin with

a Bellus and some Vanilla Almond Milk from Moo Liquids

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Stab on stab Galactika with Graal, running a DIY spearmint that'll rip you a new one

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Stab on stab Galactika with Graal, running a DIY spearmint that'll rip you a new one
> 
> View attachment 48517


That's beautiful!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kamiel

Sister in law brought me this from the Philippines. Nice and mild fruity coconut vape.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## anthony001

Finally!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Lukkos olive puzzle box w/ viper running some DIY chai latte. Yum.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Lukkos olive puzzle box w/ viper running some DIY chai latte. Yum.
> 
> View attachment 48603



@Papa_Lazarou you are an enabler! I keep seeing *need to have* stuff! 

Is that a Viper on top? I got one of them but was disappointed with it... would love to see the build in it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Lukkos olive puzzle box w/ viper running some DIY chai latte. Yum.
> 
> View attachment 48603


WOW.... Papa you have very interesting kit

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rob Fisher said:


> @Papa_Lazarou you are an enabler! I keep seeing *need to have* stuff!
> 
> Is that a Viper on top? I got one of them but was disappointed with it... would love to see the build in it?



LOL - happy to "help", Rob.

Yep, it's a viper. I like it, but I've modded the air hole to 2.5mm. The build is just a simple 2.5mm twisted 28g single coil coming in at .6ohms. Tootle puffer set up, but flavour for days.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Yeah I know… I'll probably catch it from some Reo folks for this who know I only use Reos now days…

But I have 6 new to me NET extracts I mixed/fast aged that need to be trial ran for a bit before I’d build for any of them in a Reo. So this morning I dug a couple of GP PAPS X’s with matching hybrid 20X1 Senio drippers out of “The Box” as easy vehicles to use to find out if I like any of these NET’s. One is SS w/SS Senio, the other a LUX AluBronze w/Brass Senio. Just running them in 18490 config for now.

Experiencing the strange feel and use of a tube mod again after so long not using them is a kick. At least I haven't tried to squonk one yet, but I have forgot to drip soon enough a couple of times. 






I have mostly PAPS X's, some V3's, but also a V2.1, Piccolo 3.1 and the TiX unicorn that make up the 11, plus Herons, Spheroids and SnP's.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Spydro said:


> Yeah I know… I'll probably catch it from some Reo folks for this who know I only use Reos now days…
> 
> But I have 6 new to me NET extracts I mixed/fast aged that need to be trial ran for a bit before I’d build for any of them in a Reo. So this morning I dug a couple of GP PAPS X’s with matching hybrid 20X1 Senio drippers out of “The Box” as easy vehicles to use to find out if I like any of these NET’s. One is SS w/SS Senio, the other a LUX AluBronze w/Brass Senio. Just running them in 18490 config for now.
> 
> Experiencing the strange feel and use of a tube mod again after so long not using them is a kick. At least I haven't tried to squonk one yet, but I have forgot to drip soon enough a couple of times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have mostly PAPS X's, some V3's, but also a V2.1, Piccolo 3.1 and the TiX unicorn that make up the 11, plus Herons, Spheroids and SnP's.



No non-reo hate should apply, brother. That is an amazing collection of one of the best models of tube mech there is. I know you fought the F5 wars and dug deep to acquire them all.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Yeah I know… I'll probably catch it from some Reo folks for this who know I only use Reos now days…



Wow!  Never heard of those mods but they look super awesome! I still have three Tube Mechs which are quite special for a few reasons and I have never been able to part with them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Trusty Subtank Mini with 'Strawberry Ice' on a comfortable in the hand iStick50. 




Keep calm and a Vape On

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Spydro

Papa_Lazarou said:


> No non-reo hate should apply, brother. That is an amazing collection of one of the best models of tube mech there is. *I know you fought the F5 wars and dug deep to acquire them all*.



Yes and no. I did dig deep, especially for the lowest serial number TiX that is still new/has never been used and never will be by me. But overall when I got the hang of it the F5 thing was not really that bad. Their app and server are set up to handle an enormous number of transactions at the same time from the 91+ countries they sell to worldwide. That's how some items that were a very limited run that month sold out within minutes (and the one and only very, very small run of the TiX that were gone in a minute). All the gear I wanted was always scored, some of it was even surprise gifts added to orders. The owner and I share a long list of parallel's in our lives, so became quite close, spent way more time in conversations on the side than on the forum. We still stay in touch now and then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Lukkos olive puzzle box w/ viper running some DIY chai latte. Yum.
> 
> View attachment 48603


Do feel free to share any DIY recipes 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Yes, there it is!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Fun photo @Michael Hockey 
Looks like you are winning!?

How's the Noble juice? 
Id love to hear about that


----------



## Silver

Silver said:


> Trusty Subtank Mini with 'Strawberry Ice' on a comfortable in the hand iStick50.
> 
> View attachment 48606
> 
> 
> Keep calm and a Vape On



I knew you would approve @BumbleBee


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow!  Never heard of those mods but they look super awesome! I still have three Tube Mechs which are quite special for a few reasons and I have never been able to part with them.



Some of my tube mods are called extra special because they are unicorns that very few were made of, like the TiX, and a Provari 1 of 3 and 1 of 1 prototype that are also still new. But special is in the eye of the beholder and most folks won't pay the price for mods like these.

None of the gear that came before the Reos matter anymore. They are still all around only because I've never bothered with the mechanics of selling any of them.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Silver said:


> Fun photo @Michael Hockey
> Looks like you are winning!?
> 
> How's the Noble juice?
> Id love to hear about that


I'm actually barely hanging...won a good hand after the photo. I only recieved the juice yesterday. So hard to say. Decent so far, like a rice krispy berry type feel!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> I knew you would approve @BumbleBee


What's not to like? I still think the SubTank rocks in terms of versatility, and the iStick50 is just the bees knees

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> What's not to like? I still think the SubTank rocks in terms of versatility, and the iStick50 is just the bees knees



You are right about the SubTank Mini being versatile
And the iStick50 just chugs along day after day. It has such a nice size and feel in the hand 

I bought the SubTank mini to see what all the fuss was about this very popular tank and I can see why its so popular.

I just dont understand why several people said they were getting leaking problems. Ive never had one drop come out of it in a few months.

I have about 14mg in it at the moment. And only at 12.5 Watts. Simple 1.2 ohm single kanthal coil. So lovely for long restricted lung hits while relaxing...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

It's growing @Silver






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Awesome @Michael Hockey !!!
You are on a roll!

Not sure of posting on the forum will detract from your concentration or if its bringing you good luck.

Take a vape in any case and let us know if you win it all!


----------



## Kamiel

I've decided to give the X-Tank a go after deliberating for a few months. It's an Atlantis with 10ml capacity basically. Great with the Target coils.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

So...5 hours later...I won lol @Silver






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Michael Hockey said:


> So...5 hours later...I won lol @Silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



... and 30 ml of juice later, too.


----------



## method1

Brought home the SAFTA award for best original score in a TV drama, along with the minivolt/griffin combo I took with to the ceremony 

Minivolt is definitely better looking

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 13


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

method1 said:


> View attachment 48612
> 
> 
> Brought home the SAFTA award for best original score in a TV drama, along with the minivolt/griffin combo I took with to the ceremony
> 
> Minivolt is definitely better looking



Woot! Congrats!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH

method1 said:


> View attachment 48612
> 
> 
> Brought home the SAFTA award for best original score in a TV drama, along with the minivolt/griffin combo I took with to the ceremony
> 
> Minivolt is definitely better looking



Well done! 
Dave

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> View attachment 48612
> 
> 
> Brought home the SAFTA award for best original score in a TV drama, along with the minivolt/griffin combo I took with to the ceremony
> 
> Minivolt is definitely better looking


Congrats dude!

Which TV drama?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

This little nymph has been in my hand since she arrived this afternoon (Friday).

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## rogue zombie

Spydro said:


> This little nymph has been in my hand since she arrived this afternoon (Friday).


Love that look.

I'm waiting to do something like that with my Grand's door.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Spydro

I bought some brass Grand and Mini doors about a year and a half ago to patina, but never got around to it. Some of the folks doing them were getting some nice one though. 

Was really nice to get an entire brass mod that Mr. Reosmods himself did, especially since when he did a few quite a while back he decided not to put them on his website for sale because he wasn't happy with most of them. This is one of the very few he was that I bugged him about getting way back then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Michael Hockey said:


> So...5 hours later...I won lol @Silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congrats @Michael Hockey !!
Woohoo
What a series of pics! The chips got more and more with each photo
Vaping brings good luck then

Enjoy the winnings - you deserve it!


----------



## Silver

method1 said:


> View attachment 48612
> 
> 
> Brought home the SAFTA award for best original score in a TV drama, along with the minivolt/griffin combo I took with to the ceremony
> 
> Minivolt is definitely better looking



Wow, @method1 - congratulations!!
Thats a great honour and an epic achievement
Huge respect

Wow!

Anywhere online we can listen to the original score?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz

rogue zombie said:


> Congrats dude!
> 
> Which TV drama?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



*Best Achievement in Original Score in a TV Drama*
Joel Assaizky (_Rockville; Season 3_)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Pro Loafer
Lol @blujeenz


----------



## blujeenz

Silver said:


> Pro Loafer
> Lol @blujeenz



Its harder to even get nominated than it sounds, first you have to get retrenched, then you have to constantly monitor what you're doing to make sure it wont be considered work.
My neighbour pops his head over the wall and asks me if Im okay, "Sure" I say ..why?
He says, You're been standing there, holding on the dirt bin for 20min.

I was wondering if it would be work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB

From there Berg... 
Let's call it vapour mountain  



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 19 | Winner 2


----------



## RIEFY

At my desk admiring the beautiful table mountain as my weekend starts now






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Sunbox E7 Zombie with Nectar Micro running DIY earl grey tea

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## CloudmanJHB

RIEFY said:


> At my desk admiring the beautiful table mountain as my weekend starts now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wish my office had a view like that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

All three Snow Wolf Mini's are in my hand... all with Target Tanks...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

CloudmanJHB said:


> From there Berg...
> Let's call it vapour mountain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Awesome pictures @CloudmanJHB !!
I enjoyed them a lot. I want more!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

RIEFY said:


> At my desk admiring the beautiful table mountain as my weekend starts now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Jeepers @RIEFY !!
Now that is an amazing sight to be seeing from your desk!!
My goodness
Why havent we seen more of these before? Quite a change from the signature Riefy in-car shots


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> All three Snow Wolf Mini's are in my hand... all with Target Tanks...
> View attachment 48654



@Rob Fisher did the one change colour from black to teal?
Looks great


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## WARMACHINE

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Sunbox E7 Zombie with Nectar Micro running DIY earl grey tea
> 
> View attachment 48649


 @Papa_Lazarou You truly have a magnificent collection, please keep posting

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Alex said:


>



That labelling is far too neat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Gorgeous pics @n0ugh7_zw 
That green cover and drip tip in the first one is very appealing!
It needs a Lime juice in there...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Thanks @Silver I really love the liquid mind chuff cap, little bit murderous on the price tag, but so pretty. Think I had some Belgian waffles in there at the time 

Oh! for the first time in a really long time I dusted off my 28G to build up my Origen Genesis V2 MK2, its more of a MTL device, but so far the flavour has been killer, and with a 6ml tank @ 16.5-17W it lasts a pretty long time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher did the one change colour from black to teal?
> Looks great



The Black one is on it's way to Knysna! The Tiffany Blue was found at Sir Vape today!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY

This is a non vape pic of the view


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Thanks @Silver I really love the liquid mind chuff cap, little bit murderous on the price tag, but so pretty. Think I had some Belgian waffles in there at the time
> 
> Oh! for the first time in a really long time I dusted off my 28G to build up my Origen Genesis V2 MK2, its more of a MTL device, but so far the flavour has been killer, and with a 6ml tank @ 16.5-17W it lasts a pretty long time.



Thats super @n0ugh7_zw - 
I wonder if that Origen is the same one that @Tom in Germany uses?
Sounds like I need to investigate this


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Silver said:


> Thats super @n0ugh7_zw -
> I wonder if that Origen is the same one that @Tom in Germany uses?
> Sounds like I need to investigate this



I'm not too sure. All I know is that the flavour is better than most RDA's at much higher wattages. So far its been flawless no dry hits at all.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## OhmzRaw

Took a shot at the moon, landed on the clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Rugby time = vape time

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## OreO

OhmzRaw said:


> Took a shot at the moon, landed on the clouds


Well worded sir!!! Hooe Debbie enjoyed the ride

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

Morning mouth to lung vapes. 

Evod with Berry Blaze and menthol. 

REO mini with VM Choc mint and added coffee concentrate. 

No power in our area but despite that am having a lazy relaxing morning catching up with the forum and having a great vape!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Some morning flatness  resorting to battery packs 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Looks awesome there @CloudmanJHB !
What juice are you vaping with such a beautiful scenery as a backdrop?


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Hey there at the moment it's the bottle of Milk I got from Craig @ Sirvape last week, and the misses has some of Paulies coffee cake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75

Paulies guava in an avocado 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

Mac75 said:


> Paulies guava in an avocado
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What mod is that ?


----------



## Mac75

WARMACHINE said:


> What mod is that ?



Mini volt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 47755


What's scary is the gloves.. Are u Dexter or playing golf

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

And a finale 






Cheers peeps hope you all having a great 1!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## DarkSide

Mac75 said:


> Mini volt
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now I want one! Will be perfect for the drive to work and back home, Good Sirs in Durbs has this, is this the same that you have?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mac75

DarkSide said:


> Now I want one! Will be perfect for the drive to work and back home, Good Sirs in Durbs has this, is this the same that you have?



Yeah. Cov mini volt 40w


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Lukkos puzzle box w/Matrix running DIY fruit melange

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Alex

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Lukkos puzzle box w/Matrix running DIY fruit melange
> 
> View attachment 48724



That's a good looking device @Papa_Lazarou.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Lukkos puzzle box w/Matrix running DIY fruit melange



OMG it's a Lukkos again!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG it's a Lukkos again!



Just for you, buddy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Just for you, buddy.



I gathered as much you big fat enabler!  While I have your attention (and maybe we should continue this is a new thread in Squonkville called The Lukkos) do you have the mech Lukkos's as well? How about a display (and some pros and cons) in the new thread you are about to create?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mac75

Got the target today. Loaded with cappuccino. So far I'm really impressed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Mac75 said:


> Paulies guava in an avocado
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This cracked me up @Mac75 
It looks so cute!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

My trusty ST Mini on the VTC Mini

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mac75

Silver said:


> This cracked me up @Mac75
> It looks so cute!



@Silver Lol to myself when i realised what was in the avo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

The old 50w iStick is still such a pleasure to use, comfortable and dependable. Matched up with the SubTank with 0.5 ohm Clapton coil.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## VapeSnow

BumbleBee said:


> The old 50w iStick is still such a pleasure to use, comfortable and dependable. Matched up with the SubTank with 0.5 ohm Clapton coil.
> 
> View attachment 48756


18mg  Bro how do you do it in that tank. Im guessing 1sec hits?


----------



## Silver

Istick50 for the win @BumbleBee !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

VapeSnow said:


> 18mg  Bro how do you do it in that tank. Im guessing 1sec hits?


This is quite normal for me, there are still a few of us that need this kind of hit. And no, hits are around 5 sec with the airflow open

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

BumbleBee said:


> This is quite normal for me, there are still a few of us that need this kind of hit. And no, hits are around 5 sec with the airflow open


Wow mam that's impressive. I think ill die if i hit 18mg at my preferred watts!


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Istick50 for the win @BumbleBee !


Absolutely @Silver, this has to be my all time favourite mod alongside the VTC Mini. This one must be around a year old already and still chugging along like an old toyota bakkie

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

VapeSnow said:


> Wow mam that's impressive. I think ill die if i hit 18mg at my preferred watts!


lol, I think I'll die if I had to vape 3mg, the bee needs his nic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rob Fisher said:


> I gathered as much you big fat enabler!  While I have your attention (and maybe we should continue this is a new thread in Squonkville called The Lukkos) do you have the mech Lukkos's as well? How about a display (and some pros and cons) in the new thread you are about to create?



Done, sir.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/lukkos-squonker.t20840/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Eequinox



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Fully murdered REO P67 w/ Nuppin' running DIY chai latte

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Fully murdered REO P67 w/ Nuppin' running DIY chai latte



She needs a bottle change @Papa_Lazarou! Do you like the Italian bottles?


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rob Fisher said:


> She needs a bottle change @Papa_Lazarou! Do you like the Italian bottles?



I do like the Italian bottles, but I find them unnecessary in my REO's. They're a godsend for SVA's, Lukkos and such (the stock bottles blow), but I get along just fine with the REO's stock bottle. I have big man hands, so the relative hardness is not an issue for squonking, and I have never had an o-ring fail. The capacity difference is negligible in terms of the rate I need to refill.

Plus, I have a drawer full of REO bottles (so maybe I'm rationalizing).

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Silver

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Fully murdered REO P67 w/ Nuppin' running DIY chai latte
> 
> View attachment 48766



Hi @Papa_Lazarou 
Oh my, its gorgeous!

What exactly do you mean when you say "fully murdered" ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> I do like the Italian bottles, but I find them unnecessary in my REO's. They're a godsend for SVA's, Lukkos and such (the stock bottles blow), but I get along just fine with the REO's stock bottle. I have big man hands, so the relative hardness is not an issue for squonking, and I have never had an o-ring fail. The capacity difference is negligible in terms of the rate I need to refill.
> 
> Plus, I have a drawer full of REO bottles (so maybe I'm rationalizing).



Let's not talk about the drawer full of REO bottles... If Rob sold 20,000 REO's then he must have sold a billion bottles!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Silver said:


> Hi @Papa_Lazarou
> Oh my, its gorgeous!
> 
> What exactly do you mean when you say "fully murdered" ?



"Murdered" comes from custom car vernacular, meaning all black in colour. Here's an example (note the similar punch of red, which is allowable).

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Ah, thanks for educating me @Papa_Lazarou 
Lovely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

The combination is simply beastly... Threw this tiny drip tip on there as a lark... Well wow. I might keep it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Papa_Lazarou said:


> "Murdered" comes from custom car vernacular, meaning all black in colour. Here's an example (note the similar punch of red, which is allowable).
> 
> View attachment 48770


Hmmm. Nice car

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Papa_Lazarou said:


> "Murdered" comes from custom car vernacular, meaning all black in colour. Here's an example (note the similar punch of red, which is allowable).
> 
> View attachment 48770


Omg! I need that thing in my life!


----------



## Rob Fisher

BumbleBee said:


> Omg! I need that thing in my life!



But I thought you like 18mg?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

Decided to get out one of my wood mods and fit an Italian bottle,may as well give it a shine as well.Traditional Juice Co 'White Tiger',nice juice.
I thought the drip tip was blue

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Decided to get out one of my wood mods and fit an Italian bottle,may as well give it a shine as well.Traditional Juice Co 'White Tiger',nice juice.
> I thought the drip tip was blue
> View attachment 48805



That's a beaut @Genosmate!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> That's a beaut @Genosmate!


Someone had good taste in wood

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafiq

Mech mod Monday

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Testing the Chest Candy (Grape Soda) from Larry's vape juice.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Heres what today looked like for me

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

There's the "green mamba" again @n0ugh7_zw 
And that second pic is really great. Love how the wick is the same colour as the atty. My gosh, what atty is that? Looks like it comes from a Sci Fi movie!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Alex said:


>



@Alex, is that your dog in the background? Lol


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> @Alex, is that your dog in the background? Lol



Yeah, that's Obi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Silver said:


> There's the "green mamba" again @n0ugh7_zw
> And that second pic is really great. Love how the wick is the same colour as the atty. My gosh, what atty is that? Looks like it comes from a Sci Fi movie!



Thanks @Silver thats the Origen Genesis V2 Mk2 6ml, really impressed with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crittilian23

Cuboid with silverplay v2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Just discovered Nostalgia liquids... well move over California. The local boys finally mean BUSINESS. Just wow. My new favorite brand.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Lord Vetinari said:


> Just discovered Nostalgia liquids... well move over California. The local boys finally mean BUSINESS. Just wow. My new favorite brand.
> View attachment 48880


Good hey? 
I've never had.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari

rogue zombie said:


> Good hey?
> I've never had.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Bro I am officially no longer moaning about imports. This stuff is better than anything by Rocket Sheep or Philip Rocke. YUM.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Well it's from Juicy Joes

They always had a knack for finding good labels. 



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Krixus Tank!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Lord Vetinari said:


> Bro I am officially no longer moaning about imports. This stuff is better than anything by Rocket Sheep or Philip Rocke. YUM.


Wow... I'll have to get some then 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Svapiamo w/ Thump running DIY Earl Grey Tea

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silent Echo

Cuboid and Uwell Crown tank with Vape King's Creme Soda

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Svapiamo w/ Thump running DIY Earl Grey Tea
> 
> View attachment 48897


Surprisingly, I love Earl Grey (actual) tea. Call me William.

Is that TFA/TPA Earl Grey? Good?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

rogue zombie said:


> Surprisingly I love Earl Grey (actual) tea. Call me William.
> 
> Is that TFA Earl Grey? Good?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Why yes, William, it is TFA/TFP. It's lovely, but you need to watch the concentration. I find anything over about 10% results in the vapour smelling like cat urine. True story.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Why yes, William, it is TFA/TFP. It's lovely, but you need to watch the concentration. I find anything over about 10% results in the vapour smelling like cat urine. True story.


Lol....

Thanks bud. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

This is our cat expressing disgust at the issue...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Papa_Lazarou said:


> This is our cat expressing disgust at the issue...
> 
> View attachment 48899


Lmao

Love siamese. Beautiful 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

@rogue zombie Vape Cartel have got sample tanks going if you can pull around give Nostalgia a whirl. At 150 a bottle I am bloooooowwwnnn Aaaawwwaaaaayyyyy......


----------



## rogue zombie

Lord Vetinari said:


> @rogue zombie Vape Cartel have got sample tanks going if you can pull around give Nostalgia a whirl. At 150 a bottle I am bloooooowwwnnn Aaaawwwaaaaayyyyy......



vape cartel in Meyersdal?

Or you in Cape Town yes?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

rogue zombie said:


> vape cartel in Meyersdal?
> 
> Or you in Cape Town yes?


Yes this was in Cape Town... I know the guy that makes Nostalgia is Capetonian but as far as I recall the Cartel are selling it online too. Seriously give Mad Hatter a go. Supposed to be a vanilla cupcake but all I get is EHRMEGHERD MY TONGUE AND LUNGS ARE IN HEAVEN NOMNOMNOMNOM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Rob Fisher said:


> Krixus Tank!
> View attachment 48884


Have you reached a final verdict on the Krixus yet? Waiting for your verdict before I pull the trigger I have one in my cart with Sir Vape... also getting a Target thanks for the incredibly thorough reports in the Ceramic Coils thread.


----------



## rogue zombie

Lord Vetinari said:


> Yes this was in Cape Town... I know the guy that makes Nostalgia is Capetonian but as far as I recall the Cartel are selling it online too. Seriously give Mad Hatter a go. Supposed to be a vanilla cupcake but all I get is EHRMEGHERD MY TONGUE AND LUNGS ARE IN HEAVEN NOMNOMNOMNOM


Lol cool.

Will do

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lord Vetinari said:


> Have you reached a final verdict on the Krixus yet? Waiting for your verdict before I pull the trigger I have one in my cart with Sir Vape... also getting a Target thanks for the incredibly thorough reports in the Ceramic Coils thread.



Having replaced the Japanese cotton in the coil with Rayon I am getting a better vape from it but this tank needs at least 60 watts to drive that ceramic coil and I'm not getting the flavour I get from the Target tanks yet... on my next attempt I am going to put less wicking material around the coil and see if that makes it better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

18mg - you beauty @BumbleBee


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> 18mg - you beauty @BumbleBee



18mg You lunatic @BumbleBee!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> 18mg - you beauty @BumbleBee


I have a few of these beauties still stashed away, I treat them like gold. The tank of Van Gogh is almost finished, I'm trying to decide which is next... Witcher's Level1 or Tark's Rasputin. I'm going to do a new build for the SubTank RBA for some Boba's later

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> 18mg - you beauty @BumbleBee





Rob Fisher said:


> 18mg You lunatic @BumbleBee!


Between the two of you I am a beautiful lunatic, I can work with that

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Finally feel like a big boy. I see no further upgrades in my future. Improving on perfection is not possible. Satisfied beyond belief. Looks so good too.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

#HandTsek

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

BumbleBee said:


> I have a few of these beauties still stashed away, I treat them like gold. The tank of Van Gogh is almost finished, I'm trying to decide which is next... Witcher's Level1 or Tark's Rasputin. I'm going to do a new build for the SubTank RBA for some Boba's later


Tark's Matador is the stuff dreams are made of 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MickeyVapes

Smok R80 TC with TFV4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeeJona

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mac75

DeeJona said:


> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Hey bro. What do you think of eclipse? I was planning on getting a bottle today. Orion juices are my fav at the moment. Especially scross and meteorite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeeJona

Mac75 said:


> Hey bro. What do you think of eclipse? I was planning on getting a bottle today. Orion juices are my fav at the moment. Especially scross and meteorite
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love both of those... my personal favourite is northern star... 2 different experiences in tank and dripper... also different levels of flavour if you ramp up the watts... Tannie at my VK mentioned that orion has reinvented this one.. All I can say is spot on Mr mixologists 





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie

Mac75 said:


> Hey bro. What do you think of eclipse? I was planning on getting a bottle today. Orion juices are my fav at the moment. Especially scross and meteorite
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I believe I might be of some assistance here... The eclipse is very nice; very complex taste in my opinion. I get a cream soda nesquik aftertaste from it. Please don't let this put you off, I might be completely bonkers because nobody I've spoken with gets the same aftertaste as me.

Although I DIY almost exclusively this is a nice go to juice if my DIY stockpile is missing something that I need.

Eclipse, Vape King's Cream Soda and NCV Milked is all I buy, should I need to buy.

By a bottle, if you don't like it, you can give it to me...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie

Anywho... Currently enjoying my home made Strawberries and cream (I call it scream...) on the Velocity with dual 24gauge SS coils... Beautiful

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fresh 0,8Ω Micro Coil. 7 wraps of 27g Kanthal. Fresh Rayon wick. Fresh Battery. In a Divo atty on a P67. Yes please!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH

What else!  *Une petit magnifique *(sounds better in French) filled with one of my favourite juice.
Mini Volt and a Cubis tank.



A little beauty  (A bit like me )
Dave

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Luigi Marino w/ V2 Matrix running DIY coffee.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I got so mad fighting with the Ceramic coils I decided to try out my DNA 40 SVA with a new 0,8Ω Micro Coil and filled the Italian Bottle with XXX. Pretty damn good!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

rogue zombie said:


> Tark's Matador is the stuff dreams are made of
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Sadly I've never had the opportunity to try Matador, but I can tell you that Van Gogh and Rasputin are frikken awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

BumbleBee said:


> Sadly I've never had the opportunity to try Matador, but I can tell you that Van Gogh and Rasputin are frikken awesome!



Well I reckon Matador is probably an acquired taste anyway.

SADLY I havent tasted the rest :/


----------



## Alex

Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## VapeSnow

Vaping on some Smakaroon and some homemade Custard Tobacco!!

Really impressed with the Snowwolf mini. The moonshot and snowwolf is a amazing combo.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Avocado but this time instead of Cotton Bacon I'm trying Rayon... for some reason I really enjoy this tank! Pretty good flavour and easy to rewick!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spydro

Target tanks and coils didn't show up as they should have, so just dripping an Origen V1 that was readily handy on it right now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Ernest

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Luigi Marino w/ V2 Matrix running DIY coffee.
> 
> View attachment 49060



The Matrix looks very nice, how does it vape? Did a quick search and the build deck on the v2 looks good.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Todays setup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Spydro said:


> Target tanks and coils didn't show up as they should have, so just dripping an Origen V1 that was readily handy on it right now.



Haven't tried the Origen V2, but the Origen Genesis V2 MK2 has been giving me the best flavour I've ever had, off of anything.


----------



## Spydro

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Haven't tried the Origen V2, but the Origen Genesis V2 MK2 has been giving me the best flavour I've ever had, off of anything.



This is an old V1 that I used on mech tube mods long ago. It would be pretty hard to BF if at all, whereas I think it's the V2 that they started offering a BF pin for. I have a lot of better RDA's, tanks and custom tanks with a bunch of flow controllable RTA's for them, but they are in "The Big Box" somewhere where all my out of service gear goes.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Wenge REO woodvil w/ rogue running DIY blackberry yoghurt

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Ernest said:


> The Matrix looks very nice, how does it vape? Did a quick search and the build deck on the v2 looks good.



I like the V2 better than the V1 for building and for afc (capable of maybe half again as much air as your Alex). It's still a tootle puffer atty, but the flavour is very, very good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Refilled the bloody thing 30 minutes ago looooool... now and forever this is the rig I will be holding. Griffin running ddual staged Claptons at .3 Ohm and my beloved Cuboid... perfect. Love at first toot.


----------



## Nailedit77

Ice cold Windhoek, vtc mini with mutation x RTA and some diy apple cheesecake

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silent Echo

At Sun City

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## DeeJona

Prepping for exams... #FML but enjoying this combo. 0.32 dual Clapton built. And @Oupa best blend...Rx200 and smok TFV4... non nom






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mac75

Trying out the wotofo ice cube with dual clapton build


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

T-Box w/ Stumpy running DIY lemon tea

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Spydro

First picture of the first vapes taken with a Target 2 Tank on the Snow Wolf Mini.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Michael the Vapor

This stuff is gooood!!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silent Echo

The morning vape is always the best  Some vanilla custard in the crown tank with some good ol' nespresso to start the day right.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## wazarmoto

Michael Hockey said:


> This stuff is gooood!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's birlliant and smooth!


----------



## RIEFY

Custom heat treated SMPL X Goblin Mini X Dot Mod






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Alex

A gift from @Paulie, watermelon menthol. @Rob Fisher will have major fomo. 






Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> A gift from @Paulie, watermelon menthol. @Rob Fisher will have major fomo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

My old friend REO grand w/ Origen Little 16 running DIY spiced apple thingy

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## Keyaam

Jaybo Jaybo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Looks real good and tastes real good!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Monday, rocking with Sapor with 0.3 ohm Clapton 28g Ni80 & 32g Kanthal

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## DarkSide

@Keyaam Damn fine RX in black and red, where did you get yours?, I am waiting for my one, hopefully tomorrow, then I think I should have enough RX 200's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Reo P67/Nuppin'

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Reo Grand/Nuppin' right hand





Reo Grand/Nuppin' left hand




Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## DarkSide

@Alex Please have a "I Wish" button on the forum, damn impressive "mods", makes my humble collection not worthy of posting!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Delrin Sunbox E8 w/ Graal running DIY litchi

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Ernest

That Graal is so sexy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cee Cee is with me today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

The Dripbox is abit of a juice monster

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Ernest said:


> That Graal is so sexy!



Yes it is, sir. Yes it is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Keyaam

DarkSide said:


> @Keyaam Damn fine RX in black and red, where did you get yours?, I am waiting for my one, hopefully tomorrow, then I think I should have enough RX 200's


Thanks @DarkSide

I got it from a buddy who imported quite a few


----------



## DarkSide

Keyaam said:


> Thanks @DarkSide
> 
> I got it from a buddy who imported quite a few


Thanks Bud, got mine today, big "shout-out" to @Foggas Vape Lounge and for the juice and batteries and Clapton wire and just waiting on my other "goodies", fantastic service, as usual, to the gang at my local lounge!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

Have not used any of the 7 Chalice atty's for a while, so have a Chalice III on my Reo Mini 1.0 TRA vaping DIY Lavender Creme right now. Nice change up, but I prefer the O-16 that normally resides on it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Aromamizer Supreme - This is a huge beast of a tank!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Grand w/ Velocity running DIY earl grey tea and chuckin' some fierce clouds.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## OhmzRaw

Rob Fisher said:


> Aromamizer Supreme - This is a huge beast of a tank!
> View attachment 49666


How's the flavor on that tank?

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee

Clouds and flavour for days 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

OhmzRaw said:


> How's the flavor on that tank?



A lot better than I anticipated... still breaking it in but looking good.


----------



## OhmzRaw

Rob Fisher said:


> A lot better than I anticipated... still breaking it in but looking good.


In comparison with the gemini, which one do you think is better in flavor?


----------



## BumbleBee

Zegee said:


> Clouds and flavour for days
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


What a great looking tank, and I'm smaaking the colours on the mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Thnx 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

OhmzRaw said:


> In comparison with the gemini, which one do you think is better in flavor?



Pretty hard to call that right now... I really need more time to play with them... it's amazing how much better these tanks get as time goes on...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StevenToast

My new Doge v3 clone that I picked up today. What a glorious welcoming to the world of dripping. And isn't she a looker!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OhmzRaw said:


> In comparison with the gemini, which one do you think is better in flavor?



@OhmzRaw Right now the Supreme is producing the best flavour for me but I think that's because I have had to refill it and have used it more.... the Gemini will get some attention tomorrow.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Rob Fisher said:


> Pretty hard to call that right now... I really need more time to play with them... it's amazing how much better these tanks get as time goes on...


Or perhaps as your palate adjusts to them as opposed to the tank improving?...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lord Vetinari said:


> Or perhaps as your palate adjusts to them as opposed to the tank improving?...



Nope the tanks are improving especially from a ease of build and not leaking point of view... I feel they are improving flavour wise as well but you could well be right about palate change.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope the tanks are improving especially from a ease of build and not leaking point of view... I feel they are improving flavour wise as well but you could well be right about palate change.


Come to think of it, tanks do become less fiddly over the first two weeks. Guess they are designed to have juice go everywhere at least once. Self-oiling little things. And I have to say my little dripper gets better to play with every time.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gemini Tank today! The first tank was a bit of a cotton taste breaking in the wick which I'm not a fan of but after second refill the flavour is great!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Sunbox E7 w/ Speed running DIY pomegranate

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Avo time again!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Todays Photo dump  

Gushed over my Liquid Mind Designs Chuff cap a bit 







And then my coil mass grave at work

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Spydro

Running one of my DIY coffee's in an OG VV Grand/IGO-S.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Enjoying some cooler weather and Witchers Brew Blackbird.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Cloudasaurus

Noisey cricket and griffin.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Keyaam

Cloudasaurus said:


> Noisey cricket and griffin.
> View attachment 49807


Show us your build


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Another night at the office...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Andre said:


> Enjoying some cooler weather and Witchers Brew Blackbird.


The background gives me goose bumps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cloudasaurus

Keyaam said:


> Show us your build


@Keyaam 13 wraps, 24 guage, 3mm slightly spaced.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

Cloudasaurus said:


> Noisey cricket and griffin.
> View attachment 49807


Interesting colour


----------



## WARMACHINE

Cloudasaurus said:


> @Keyaam 13 wraps, 24 guage, 3mm slightly spaced.
> View attachment 49832


Right on the edge. That 0.6 ohm build hits like a bus !!


----------



## Cloudasaurus

WARMACHINE said:


> Right on the edge. That 0.6 ohm build hits like a bus !!


Its a nice dense warm vape, just the way i like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

White is right!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

So changed tanks from my target for the first time since i got it, enjoying this beast again !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kaizer

Brought out the Hex since Target coils are messing me around again. Cant deal with them today

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

2015 Zebra Woodvil w/ Snapdragon running DIY blackberry lemonade

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

New *Red Snow Wolf* with the much talked about *Crown Tank*... still early days on the Crown and still a little too much cotton taste but will work through it in the hope the taste goes and is replaced by only XXX. I'm optimistic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

CloudmanJHB said:


> So changed tanks from my target for the first time since i got it, enjoying this beast again !


Aw man Fury is one of my all time favourites. I cant buy it any more because I just KILL a bottle in the blink of an eye. YUM. My tastes will send me to the grave a poor man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Spydro

Black Snow Wolf Mini/Avocado. The two Avocado's are really starting to earn their place around here for my VG Heavy juices.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## sneakydino

love the compactness of this set up..n it vapes like a boss

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## OhmzRaw



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

Dripbox with Hastur RDA

Reactions: Like 9 | Useful 1


----------



## Andre

WARMACHINE said:


> View attachment 49979
> Dripbox with Hastur RDA


Looks good. How is the vape compared to the Dripbox RDA?


----------



## WARMACHINE

Andre said:


> Looks good. How is the vape compared to the Dripbox RDA?


The hastur has a cooler vape. Flavour seems more intense and Squonking is almost instant

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Chillin out with some Indian giver, ANML & Milkman and making the most of what's left of our warm weather  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## outlaw_cloud

@sneakydino what tank is that? The blue rings looks awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

SMPL X GOBLIN - RX200 X DIABLO - VTC X MORADIN






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Spydro

I put a 2013 Cyclone on a P67 this morning for my DIY Tarrazu Coffee made from hard beans grown on the high Pacific slopes of Costa Rica. It’s an amazing full bodied, bright tangy vape with rich overtones.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

CloudmanJHB said:


> Chillin out with some Indian giver, ANML & Milkman and making the most of what's left of our warm weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


EHRMEGHERD I love me some Milkman. 2 bottles a week a while ago. Have you given Fury from the ANML range a whirl? THICK creamy milky and just awesome. YUM.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

outlaw_cloud said:


> @sneakydino what tank is that? The blue rings looks awesome
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The top ring says Zephyrus so I am guessing that's what it is...


----------



## GadgetFreak

Nom Du Plume No.2, OBS Crius and Minikin

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Lord Vetinari said:


> EHRMEGHERD I love me some Milkman. 2 bottles a week a while ago. Have you given Fury from the ANML range a whirl? THICK creamy milky and just awesome. YUM.



LOL I have the same problem, that milkman is just incredible. Have tried the fury, it's another juice i can't stop  Soooo tasty !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

CC mod and for my taste/vaping preference the mighty RM2,got this one from a forum member and its drilled to 3mm (normally drill my others 2mm) also there was a parallel coil fitted which I was about to rip out but thought I'd give it a go with some Kendo Gold someone piffed me.O.36 ohms filled with VM tropical Ice,I like it!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Snap @Genosmate! Ni80 24g 2mm 0,49Ω Rayon wick Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## brotiform

Vtc mini with cubis tank , 2puffs tip and a tank of Hardwicks' 3mg debbie does donuts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig

CloudmanJHB said:


> Chillin out with some Indian giver, ANML & Milkman and making the most of what's left of our warm weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @CloudmanJHB where did you buy your "The Milkman " From?


----------



## brotiform

Also curious ^


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Hi guys,

I was sent some samples from the vendor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## NaZa05

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 50184



Still jealous for the battery cover. I hope one of the vendors bring in battery covers to buy so we can mix and match our own colours.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chezzig

NaZa05 said:


> Still jealous for the battery cover. I hope one of the vendors bring in battery covers to buy so we can mix and match our own colours.


 Im with you on that one lolol


----------



## Rob Fisher

NaZa05 said:


> Still jealous for the battery cover. I hope one of the vendors bring in battery covers to buy so we can mix and match our own colours.



Just go to a Sir Vape meet on a Saturday... the guys all bought Minkin's and swopped cover with each other!


----------



## Chezzig

Rob Fisher said:


> Just go to a Sir Vape meet on a Saturday... the guys all bought Minkin's and swopped cover with each other!


 Bit far to drive for a swop.. but I could do it with my other Minikins

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NaZa05

Chezzig said:


> Im with you on that one lolol



Or I can swap with Chezzig when she eventually buys the red one lol



Rob Fisher said:


> Just go to a Sir Vape meet on a Saturday... the guys all bought Minkin's and swopped cover with each other!



too bad I'm in Jhb, although you and I can always ship our covers to each other. I'll trade you the most beautiful standard black one for your boring VGOD one,I'll take this one for the team because you are famous on this forum Sir

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Stab Art & Mod w/ Thump running DIY ginger black tea

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Random-Hero

Got a new toy. The Smok,

Loving this thing. Airflow is much better. Flavor is much better. Now very disappointed with the Kanger. Wish I got this from the start.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform

Asteroid


----------



## Andre

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Stab Art & Mod w/ Thump running DIY ginger black tea
> 
> View attachment 50200


Stunning. And ginger black tea sounds right up my alley.


----------



## PrinceVlad

Random-Hero said:


> Got a new toy. The Smok,
> 
> Loving this thing. Airflow is much better. Flavor is much better. Now very disappointed with the Kanger. Wish I got this from the start.


What model SMOK is that?

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

PrinceVlad said:


> What model SMOK is that?
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


Thats the Smok Micro One kit. I want one.


----------



## PrinceVlad

Question is where do you get one?

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenyZA

Ginger black tea... That sound awesome!!! Wow!! Is that a DIY juice? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen

I'm loving the Dripbox and would recommend it for anyone that wants to try a BF mod.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike

GreenyZA said:


> Ginger black tea... That sound awesome!!! Wow!! Is that a DIY juice?



Right?! Guess what I've been trying to DIY!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

PrinceVlad said:


> Question is where do you get one?
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


Pose this question in the "Who has stock" thread for a faster response from the vendors, they arent allowed to answer here.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/who-has-stock.f68/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GreenyZA

Lushen said:


> I'm loving the Dripbox and would recommend it for anyone that wants to try a BF mod.


That looks so sweet. I really want a DripBox

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

Vtc mini with Bellus , filled with MMM Lime Party

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Mike said:


> Right?! Guess what I've been trying to DIY!


Please share the recipe when you get it right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OreO

brotiform said:


> Vtc mini with Bellus , filled with MMM Lime Party


You smashing that tank dude . 
Told you its a good flavour.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GreenyZA

brotiform said:


> Vtc mini with Bellus , filled with MMM Lime Party


Somehow the black VTC mini always look stylish!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

GreenyZA said:


> Ginger black tea... That sound awesome!!! Wow!! Is that a DIY juice?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My ginger black tea recipe (the one that's running in the mod pictured earlier)...

TFA Black Tea 5%
TFA Gingerbread 7%
TFA Lemon 2%

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Good morning fellow vapers!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Random-Hero

PrinceVlad said:


> Question is where do you get one?
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


I posted in the "Who has stock" forum. Got quick replies and got the kit quite fast. 
Talk to @Mari as she had some good pricing on these kits! Would recommend this kit so everyone.


----------



## outlaw_cloud

Papa_Lazarou said:


> My ginger black tea recipe (the one that's running in the mod pictured earlier)...
> 
> TFA Black Tea 5%
> TFA Gingerbread 7%
> TFA Lemon 2%


Percentage of PG/VG?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dewald.kotze

brotiform said:


> Vtc mini with Bellus , filled with MMM Lime Party


Thats a great combo. i use mine just about all the time. only swop the bellus for a dripper from time to time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

outlaw_cloud said:


> Percentage of PG/VG?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I usually run at 20/80. I use that much PG to keep up the throat hit (my nic can be as low as 1mg) and carry the flavour. At 50/50, this is quite strong.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform

My new smok and the epic new Damn Peach

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Random-Hero

Lekker vape and a lekker beer. Having a good Tuesday

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## valdero

At 0mg, I advise you to start drinking 7am

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

valdero said:


> At 0mg, I advise you to start drinking 7am



LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

T-Mod mini alligator w/ Stumpy running DIY pear marzipan

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stosta

Papa_Lazarou said:


> T-Mod mini alligator w/ Stumpy running DIY pear marzipan
> 
> View attachment 50299


Gorgeous looking mod!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> T-Mod mini alligator w/ Stumpy running DIY pear marzipan



Oh wow... Pear Marzipan sounds out of this world... Have tried a lot of marzipan juices but the perfect one still eludes me!


----------



## Spydro

Papa_Lazarou said:


> T-Mod mini alligator w/ Stumpy running DIY pear marzipan
> 
> View attachment 50299



Lots of eye appeal in that set up pard.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Target Tank on a Snow Wolf Mini with the only cCell coil that really works perfectly. Over 80 tank refills of XXX.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

Emptying a Target on the Black SWM so I can change the cCell and fill it with a SA elixir from Rob. I'll try XXX first in this one, and Milky Way in the other Target later this morning when it runs dry.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 50184



SNAP

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## brotiform

Trying out NCV Redrish 3mg , not sure i like the flavour profile. :/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz

Nothing is exactly what's in my hand because I left my Vape at home like a chop! :'(

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## kevkev

Matchy matchy day today 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 8


----------



## Spydro

Reo P67/2013 Cyclone/Fogg's Milky Way

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## brotiform

Cumulus 0mg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Reo P67/2013 Cyclone/Fogg's Milky Way



First Milky Way vaped on the North American Continent! And how do you like it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Lushen

kevkev said:


> Matchy matchy day today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
That looks awesome, and I am jealous. Can I have one please? 

What build are you running in the Hastur?


----------



## kevkev

Lushen said:


> That looks awesome, and I am jealous. Can I have one please?
> 
> What build are you running in the Hastur?



Thanks @Lushen Ill have to think about that 

Running dual 8 wrap 25g verticals 2.5mm ID.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen

kevkev said:


> Thanks @Lushen Ill have to think about that
> 
> Running dual 8 wrap 25g verticals 2.5mm ID.
> 
> Cheers


 
dual coils are juice killers so I prefer single coils, which also helps for stealth vaping.
But I am going to hunt down some 25Gauge wire and try your build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev

Lushen said:


> dual coils are juice killers so I prefer single coils, which also helps for stealth vaping.
> But I am going to hunt down some 25Gauge wire and try your build.



I am using 25g VapoWire from Vape Cartel
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/products/vapowire-kanthal-a-1-25g-round

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Still one of my fav vapes atm....ELP Special Reserve with my Noisy!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> First Milky Way vaped on the North American Continent! And how do you like it?



I didn't know that. Being the first to try it here is an honor, thanks again for the opportunity. I have tried it some in both a Target on a SWM, and with this Reo/Cyclone set up, side-by-side. It's a very doable juice that I've liked best on the Reo so far. But part of that probably the cCell not broken all the way into it yet when the new build I put in the Cyclone for it was quickly a nice vape. And in part that I have a hellofalot of experience with Reos and this vintage of Cyclones, yet am still very new to the Target/SNW combo's. I still have a little over half of what you sent of it. So I'll give the Target a much better work out with what's left, play with wattage variations more and not dilute the test trial by vaping anything else during it. Will update you when I have it done.

Test vehicles for Fogg's Milky Way.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro

Added a picture of the gear used for you above @Rob Fisher.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frikkie6000

Wismec Reuleaux RX200 with OBS Crius RTA vaping DIY Mild Black Juice

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## VapingSquid

Frikkie6000 said:


> Wismec Reuleaux RX200 with OBS Crius RTA vaping DIY Mild Black Juice



Upgrade the RX200 firmware


----------



## Frikkie6000

@jl10101 I read that the upgrade is only for improving the TC. will the update do more than that ?


----------



## VapingSquid

Frikkie6000 said:


> @jl10101 I read that the upgrade is only for improving the TC. will the update do more than that ?



For me the biggest problem was the font. But thats just an art directors point of view

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Delrin Galactika w/ Cyclone (drilled to 3mm) running DIY vanilla pudding

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> I didn't know that. Being the first to try it here is an honor, thanks again for the opportunity. I have tried it some in both a Target on a SWM, and with this Reo/Cyclone set up, side-by-side. It's a very doable juice that I've liked best on the Reo so far. But part of that probably the cCell not broken all the way into it yet when the new build I put in the Cyclone for it was quickly a nice vape. And in part that I have a hellofalot of experience with Reos and this vintage of Cyclones, yet am still very new to the Target/SNW combo's. I still have a little over half of what you sent of it. So I'll give the Target a much better work out with what's left, play with wattage variations more and not dilute the test trial by vaping anything else during it. Will update you when I have it done.
> 
> Test vehicles for Fogg's Milky Way.



Beautiful set ups for beautiful juices @Spydro! 

Note to @Sir Vape and @BigGuy - Milky Way now being vaped in the US of A!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Beautiful set ups for beautiful juices @Spydro!
> 
> Note to @Sir Vape and @BigGuy - Milky Way now being vaped in the US of A!



To me it was a logical choice to get a positive fix on the joose right up front... using gear I know very well next to gear I am still learning the ins and outs of.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Can't wait to play with this now.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

The Cubis looks just awesome on top of the Koopor mini  thanks for the sale @Stosta



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Greyz said:


> The Cubis looks just awesome on top of the Koopor mini  thanks for the sale @Stosta
> View attachment 50386
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


That looks tops.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mac75

Noisy cricket all the way in gabarone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## BumbleBee

I can feel the sniffles creeping in, a menthol blast should keep the nasties at bay

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Simba Tank Baby! @Stosta you rock guy!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Simba Tank Baby! @Stosta you rock guy!
> View attachment 50401
> View attachment 50402


No worries! All in the name of building ECIGSSA's collective knowledge base!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Frikkie6000

jl10101 said:


> For me the biggest problem was the font. But thats just an art directors point of view



I did the update to 3.00. looking good !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Frikkie6000 said:


> I did the update to 3.00. looking good !



@Frikkie6000 can you post a pic for us of the "new font" - pleez


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> I can feel the sniffles creeping in, a menthol blast should keep the nasties at bay
> 
> View attachment 50398



Were you in a toy shop @BumbleBee ?
Cool cars!


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Simba Tank Baby! @Stosta you rock guy!
> View attachment 50401
> View attachment 50402



Awesome @Rob Fisher
Ceramic coil wars continue...
Thanks @Stosta 

PS - Rob, I notice that little excited banana keeps following you around 
Rob has found a new favourite emoticon hehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> PS - Rob, I notice that little excited banana keeps following you around
> Rob has found a new favourite emoticon hehe



100% Hi Ho... and my previous favourite disappeared with the emoticon update.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Frikkie6000

@Silver sure man. It's not a huge difference. but definitely different. vaping allot better as well and method of changing modes has changed also. got a big fright when I could not change the mode as it defaulted to TC after update and I am using wattage to vape. but figured it out thanks to this awesome forum and its kick ass members !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Frikkie6000 said:


> @Silver sure man. It's not a huge difference. but definitely different. vaping allot better as well and method of changing modes has changed also. got a big fright when I could not change the mode as it defaulted to TC after update and I am using wattage to vape. but figured it out thanks to this awesome forum and its kick ass members !!
> View attachment 50459



It looks like it's Helvetica Neue now. Aaaaall the cool kids use Helvetica Neue.

<I work with a dozen art directors>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Frikkie6000
Much appreciated
Seems like the new font is a bit bolder and easier to see?


----------



## Frikkie6000

Papa_Lazarou said:


> It looks like it's Helvetica Neue now. Aaaaall the cool kids use Helvetica Neue.
> 
> <I work with a dozen art directors>



lol well I had to compare the 2 pics to see the difference  still an awesome mod !


----------



## Frikkie6000

@Silver looks more bolder yes. much better actually. Did some "pro" comparison in paint.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Ah super thanks a stack @Frikkie6000 !
Looks like the characters are a bit thinner and not as wide on the old version

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Heh - David and that other guy...




I was tasked with setting up a mini volt for a woman at work. I'd never seen one in the flesh before. Running this Thump, I could palm this bad boy with room to spare for a roll of mints.

Sunbox E8 w/ NaRDA is photobombing for size comparison (it so rarely gets to feel like it's dwarfing anything).

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex

Blue Reo with the RM2 and tropical ice







Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## PrinceVlad

Twisp Edge, because I just cant decide what to get!  At least I havent had a ciggy in almost a week!

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## mAlice

PrinceVlad said:


> Twisp Edge, because I just cant decide what to get!  At least I havent had a ciggy in almost a week!
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk



Good luck! And take your time on choosing the right hardware for you! It gets quite costly when you make impulse buys...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Using a GP PAPS X SS 18500 with a Polska Senio Hybrid Dripper/Signature Tip UK to spot test some DIY batches.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alex

Spydro said:


> Using a GP PAPS X SS 18500 with a Polska Hybrid Senio Dripper/Signature Tip UK to spot test some DIY batches.



Nice little stealth vape there, I'm also impressed with how clean your keyboard is @Spydro.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo

Spydro said:


> Using a GP PAPS X SS 18500 with a Polska Senio Hybrid Dripper/Signature Tip UK to spot test some DIY batches.



Still something special about a mech

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Spydro

Alex said:


> Nice little stealth vape there, I'm also impressed with how clean your keyboard is @Spydro.



 I have smaller if there was a need to stealth vape in this city (there is not). Some of my GP PAPS SS X's and X Lux can be ran in 18350 config, a GP Piccolo with a stubby RDA, The Don (Megalodon) in 18350 config, The Donkey (MicroStick) in 18350 config, that can all still delivery big flavor (albeit with the shorter batt life) and all be concealed in my hand while taking a pull. 

As a confirmed bachelor since 2002 it's not that I go around dusting things often, in this case it's the keyboard on a slide out from under my comp desk that doesn't get a chance to get too dirty.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro

Gizmo said:


> Still something special about a mech


Agree with that all the way @Gizmo.  They will always rule around here. My recent dive back into regulated a little after a very long hiatus from them will not change that. Using these very fine tube mechs a little will also not unseat the Reos as my go to mechs.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

PrinceVlad said:


> Twisp Edge, because I just cant decide what to get!  At least I havent had a ciggy in almost a week!
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong with the kit if it's doing the job buddy!!! Congrats on the almost-week-ciggy-free!


----------



## brotiform

ELP Max Damn Peachy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Stab Art & Mod w/ Thump running DIY ginger black tea
> 
> View attachment 50200


Been learning a bit from your posts on ECF... wow you have been around kicking the DIY for a good minute. Respect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

I'm having a good evening, that's for sure!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## brotiform

Nice


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Were you in a toy shop @BumbleBee ?
> Cool cars!


I'm a bit of a collector

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GreenyZA

Hahahahaha, are you from Hazyview @WARMACHINE 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Crittilian23

Madz modz with aeolus on top

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## outlaw_cloud

Crittilian23 said:


> Madz modz with aeolus on top


Awesome looking mod 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

It's a beautiful spring morning here - Ima double tap some reo P67's today.

Green w/ Pancake running spearmint; white w/ Nuppin' running blueberry yoghurt.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Crittilian23

outlaw_cloud said:


> Awesome looking mod



Thank you. I finally decided to jump onto the mechanical mod boat


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

brotiform said:


>



Nice setup. Hospital bracelet, bro?


----------



## brotiform

Yeah , Akeso Clinic for bi polar. Decided to start vaping as a hobby when I got here lol.

@KieranD been getting all my orders delivered here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## J.P

Vikings vape Rye4 cream



Sent from my E2303 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> I'm a bit of a collector



We need more pics of vape gear with the cars @BumbleBee !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Snow Wolf Mini with a tank that continues to impress me (the Uwell Crown) and with an all new drip tip to match the Snow Wolf from @hands!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

brotiform said:


> Yeah , Akeso Clinic for bi polar. Decided to start vaping as a hobby when I got here lol.
> 
> @KieranD been getting all my orders delivered here


Try some vape tricks.. practicing jellyfish fills up time quite nicely. Do you have to stealth it or whats the policy there?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Rob Fisher said:


> Snow Wolf Mini with a tank that continues to impress me (the Uwell Crown) and with an all new drip tip to match the Snow Wolf from @hands!
> View attachment 50634


I was choosing between a Crown and the Gemini... went for the latter. Not disappointed it kicks like a mule. But damn, the Crown really is a looker in my books.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lord Vetinari said:


> I was choosing between a Crown and the Gemini... went for the latter. Not disappointed it kicks like a mule. But damn, the Crown really is a looker in my books.



The Crown is a looker but for me I love the simple top cap juice refill design and I'm continually impressed with the flavour of the vape once I have put a tank or two of juice through the coils to get rid of the cotton taste.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GreenyZA

Cuboid and Crius with Juicy Pear and Caramel. Running a dual Kanthal build @ 0.3ohm and 50Watt.

RX200 and FTV4 with DDD running Quad coil @ 0.16 ohm at 55 Watt

Relaxing Saturday afternoon spending some time with my two Great Danes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cloudasaurus



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rex Smit

Funny how the topic says 'right hand', but every one is holding their rig in their left hand. So what's is the right hand...your phone

Oops... Just re-read the topic... Hehe my bad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

RM2, definitely needs more airflow

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Petrus

Spydro said:


>


And all of a sudden there is quite a lot of "Tanks" among you bottom feeders?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spydro

Petrus said:


> And all of a sudden there is quite a lot of "Tanks" among you bottom feeders?



I guess even bottom feeders can be bamboozled by the sky warriors sometimes.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


>



Beautiful set-ups @Spydro! Only think missing is some custom Drip Tips from @hands!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

My last little bit of DDD. This is sad!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## OhmzRaw



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

'Guava Ice' and TV




The Crius is lovely with thin wire coils. So nice and crisp. 

Overkill to have the RX powering it at only 25W but at least it feels so good in the hand.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## GreenyZA

Michael Hockey said:


> My last little bit of DDD. This is sad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I restocked on DDD on friday after a 2 week drought due to no stock at local shops. Running out of DDD sucks!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Beautiful set-ups @Spydro! Only think missing is some custom Drip Tips from @hands!



He's already on my list to contact (King of SA Enabler's).

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK enough lung hitting with ceramic tanks for a while... it's time for Casper to come out with dual micro coils high up off the deck with the Sterling Silver Cap on the cyclone deck with top flow dual air holes.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## VapeSnow

Rob Fisher said:


> OK enough lung hitting with ceramic tanks for a while... it's time for Casper to come out with dual micro coils high up off the deck with the Sterling Silver Cap on the cyclone deck with top flow dual air holes.
> View attachment 50777


Thats such a beautiful Squonker

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Bwahahahahaha.... Micro Stealth Dripper Rig. Sooooo cute. Built it so it fires perfectly at 35 watts lol... EPIC. An old 40w istick with AirForce RDA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Alex said:


> Sent from iPhone


Ah yeah, that steak is cooked to perfection

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

perfect match Minikin, Aromamiser and Creme de la creme @ 60 watts

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## waja09

My Sunday Vape!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

A little column A, a little column B

SX Mini w/ Avocado running pear marzipan.
Sunbox E8 Nano w/ SOV 5k running DIY london fog (earl grey tea latte).

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> The Crown is a looker but for me I love the simple top cap juice refill design and I'm continually impressed with the flavour of the vape once I have put a tank or two of juice through the coils to get rid of the cotton taste.
> View attachment 50643


One of my favourite things about the crown us the knurled and extended top and bottom. Smooth as butter to take apart or just refill.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Alex said:


> Sent from iPhone


Can i rub that ale on a woodvil?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KB_314

Very impressed with the Avocado and it's only day two. Of the RTA's I've tried, this one feels the most like an RDA. A couple of design issues though. If the Theorem is better, it'll be a real winner

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## brotiform

Practicing making my own coils

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

brotiform said:


> Practicing making my own coils



Slammin' coils, brother

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

Thanks , the coil master kit is epic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

brotiform said:


> Practicing making my own coils


Such pretty colours 

Looking good there @brotiform, if I may offer some advice, swap the coil legs around. If you have the top legs in the top holes and the bottom legs in the bottom holes the coils will sit better

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## brotiform

Thanks , I didnt know that at all. I did level them once the cotton was in and it's pulling like a steam train

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Got me a Griffin knock-off, this thing isn't bad at all, build quality is better than I expected and its performing quite well, by far a better vaping experience than the Crius. Only problem is that it always seems to be empty, and no it doesn't leak

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Nailedit77

Vtc mini, Mutation rta and some diy pina colada cheesecake. Yum!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Bit of a showdown today - Snow Wolf Mini w/ Origenny & REO Grand w/ Matrix V2, both running DIY spicy chai latte

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Bit of a showdown today - Snow Wolf Mini w/ Origenny & REO Grand w/ Matrix V2, both running DIY spicy chai latte
> 
> View attachment 50939


Oh you tease with that Chai Latte juice...  

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brotiform

Having an espresso while puffing on Milked from NCV.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zahz

BumbleBee said:


> Got me a Griffin knock-off, this thing isn't bad at all, build quality is better than I expected and its performing quite well, by far a better vaping experience than the Crius. Only problem is that it always seems to be empty, and no it doesn't leak
> 
> View attachment 50909



Where did you get the tank from ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silent Echo

BumbleBee said:


> Got me a Griffin knock-off, this thing isn't bad at all, build quality is better than I expected and its performing quite well, by far a better vaping experience than the Crius. Only problem is that it always seems to be empty, and no it doesn't leak
> 
> View attachment 50909



Awesome skin - that's a vtc mini right?. Where did you get the skin from?


----------



## BumbleBee

Zahz said:


> Where did you get the tank from ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Picked up the Griffen clone from Vape King



Silent Echo said:


> Awesome skin - that's a vtc mini right?. Where did you get the skin from?


Yip, that's the VTC Mini, my second one, what awesome little devices 

The skin is from Fasttech, it really looks cool but it's a very loose fit, I don't see this lasting very long.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Bit of a showdown today - Snow Wolf Mini w/ Origenny & REO Grand w/ Matrix V2, both running DIY spicy chai latte
> 
> View attachment 50939



Origenny is very underrated! Flavour machine right there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Velocity is looking a little jaded after the amount of use its gotten.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Origenny is very underrated! Flavour machine right there.



You got me curious when you showed your V2 6ml. I like the Origen V3 RDA and I always like gennies, sooooo....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Papa_Lazarou said:


> You got me curious when you showed your V2 6ml. I like the Origen V3 RDA and I always like gennies, sooooo....



For me, the ideal flavour build is a spaced vertical 28g coil with a 2.5mm ID and around 1.2 ohms. I found that ID works the best with the wicking. also leaving out one of the deck screws that holds down the chamber reducer, also helps with the wicking even more.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

Koopor mini Haze dripper tank Foggs Famous Sauce Delia Express with added Milk Chocolate nom nom nom 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## kana01

My avocado with white lion  time to beat the flu

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spydro

Gold Snow Wolf Mini, Avocado, DIY Frenilla Ice.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mac75

The early morning frappe ️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kana01

That avocado is beyond amazing. Stole a drip tip from a tfv4

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## anthony001

Swamp Thang!!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta

Trying out a new set-up today. The Cuboid / Steam Engine is way too big and heavy for me to carry around, but otherwise a good vape.




@Greyz will be pleased to know that the Tail Chase still tastes like "lemon biscuits" to me, no "circle-shaped fruity cereal". Anyone who disagrees... I will fight you!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## GadgetFreak

Thank you @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl 
Just the best flavour on this tank and mod.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

Stosta said:


> Trying out a new set-up today. The Cuboid / Steam Engine is way too big and heavy for me to carry around, but otherwise a good vape.
> 
> View attachment 51032
> 
> 
> @Greyz will be pleased to know that the Tail Chase still tastes like "lemon biscuits" to me, no "circle-shaped fruity cereal". Anyone who disagrees... I will fight you!



I think it's only you and I that find the Lemon in the Fruit Circles. 30W to 100W I just couldn't find the Fruit loops, just lemon and cream lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## G-Step

BumbleBee said:


> Got me a Griffin knock-off, this thing isn't bad at all, build quality is better than I expected and its performing quite well, by far a better vaping experience than the Crius. Only problem is that it always seems to be empty, and no it doesn't leak
> 
> View attachment 50909


Loooove that sleeve on your vtc mini @BumbleBee! May I ask where you got it from kind sir?

Edit - Saw you replied to another forumite already. Pity it's not available locally otherwise I woulda picked it up in a heart beat!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

Rotation squad

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

G-Step said:


> Loooove that sleeve on your vtc mini @BumbleBee! May I ask where you got it from kind sir?
> 
> Edit - Saw you replied to another forumite already. Pity it's not available locally otherwise I woulda picked it up in a heart beat!


I have a whole graveyard type theme going on with this mod, complete with headstone looking driptip and glow in the dark band, the juice doesn't match though, Nom du Plume #2 is way too upbeat for this setup. I need to find something mushroom flavoured

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## VapeSnow

Just love the Minikin and moonshot combo.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silent Echo

Stosta said:


> Trying out a new set-up today. The Cuboid / Steam Engine is way too big and heavy for me to carry around, but otherwise a good vape.
> 
> @Greyz will be pleased to know that the Tail Chase still tastes like "lemon biscuits" to me, no "circle-shaped fruity cereal". Anyone who disagrees... I will fight you!





Greyz said:


> I think it's only you and I that find the Lemon in the Fruit Circles. 30W to 100W I just couldn't find the Fruit loops, just lemon and cream lol



Mostly lemon biscuits for me as well. Same as Pebbles by Glas.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lilac Snow Wolf Mini with a Gemini Tank with a new 0,9Ω cCell from @Sir Vape and I'm happy to say it appears that it is a new batch and working just fine!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Sunbox E7 w/ Graal running DIY cinnamon toast and REO w/ Velocity running DIY tangerine lemonade

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Jarred Karp

my amazing smok Treebox 75watt tc with a crown tank ontop!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Jarred Karp said:


> my amazing smok Treebox 75watt tc with a crown tank ontop!!


Pictures man, we like pictures

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Alexander Scott

Take a look at this 
Old and new working perfectly together and doesn't look too bad either:
iTaste VTR running at 15w with Kangertech Subtank Nano with 1.2ohm coil, attempt to get my best bud of the stinkies!!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## GreenyZA

brotiform said:


> Practicing making my own coils


Looks REALY good... Well done !!


----------



## Lushen

All matchy matchy

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Jarred Karp

as asked, my SMOK Tree box 75watt TC. Even Vaping some amazing BOWDENS MATE by Five Pawns !!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Jarred Karp said:


> View attachment 51122
> as asked, my SMOK Tree box 75watt TC. Even Vaping some amazing BOWDENS MATE by Five Pawns !!!


Awesome looking mod! Thanks for the phodie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Lushen said:


> All matchy matchy



Seriously considering picking up a second dripbox this weekend, been pretty damned happy so far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jarred Karp

BumbleBee said:


> Awesome looking mod! Thanks for the phodie


Thanks BumbleBee! She vapes like a trooper! Happy Vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenyZA

Jarred Karp said:


> View attachment 51122
> as asked, my SMOK Tree box 75watt TC. Even Vaping some amazing BOWDENS MATE by Five Pawns !!!


Sexy as hell!


----------



## Jarred Karp

GreenyZA said:


> Sexy as hell!


Thank you GreenyZA!


----------



## Alex

Alexander Scott said:


> Take a look at this
> Old and new working perfectly together and doesn't look too bad either:
> iTaste VTR running at 15w with Kangertech Subtank Nano with 1.2ohm coil, attempt to get my best bud of the stinkies!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2 years old, and it still looks great.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## gman211991

28gx32g clapton staged with 24g kanthal coming in at about 0.25ohms beast setup in beast Rda flavour for days.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Scissorhands

brotiform said:


> Practicing making my own coils


looking good, i dont mean to sound like the coil police, just gotta ask, are the coils intentionally angled? If not, try secure the wire leads in the opposite post holes (top lead in top hole, bottom lead in bottom hole) 

After a second look I realized how big those coils are and guess they wont fit horizontally

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lushen said:


> All matchy matchy



Ah, you got the white one after all @Lushen 
Looks marvellous
Which finish do you prefer? Black or white?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen

Silver said:


> Ah, you got the white one after all @Lushen
> Looks marvellous
> Which finish do you prefer? Black or white?


 
I actually ordered two white one's, as one goes to my brother-in-law. @VapeGrrl was awesome and managed to swop out the red for me.

Definitely prefer the white one. I already have scratches on the black which are very noticeable to me, because of my OCD 
But I am sure that the white will get scratched over time as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wismec Presa TC100W with Gemini cCell and loaded with XXX firing at 30 watts. Really really comfortable (in the hand) Mod with the option of having a 18650 or 26650 battery. A really good buy at under a grand. I'm interested to see how long the 26650 lasts...

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## brotiform

This Snatch Monkey Man is super nice. I love banana flavours and this one is the best I've tried

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## OreO

brotiform said:


> This Snatch Monkey Man is super nice. I love banana flavours and this one is the best I've tried


I need to try it. Only one I need to try

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Wismec Presa TC100W with Gemini cCell and loaded with XXX firing at 30 watts. Really really comfortable (in the hand) Mod with the option of having a 18650 or 26650 battery. A really good buy at under a grand. I'm interested to see how long the 26650 lasts...
> View attachment 51138



Most interested in the 26650 battery life @Rob Fisher - maybe after a few cycles and its settled in.
Which 26650 battery did you get?


----------



## Riaz

VM berry blaze 50%
VM xxx 50%

Lovely mix 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Jarred Karp

Riaz said:


> VM berry blaze 50%
> VM xxx 50%
> 
> Lovely mix
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Riaz, you have an awesome setup there, just be careful, I have read that the tfv4 hurts the Rouleaux... something about the 5/10 being too long or too short or something  sorry for going of topic, just wanted to let you know if you didn't already!


----------



## Riaz

Jarred Karp said:


> Riaz, you have an awesome setup there, just be careful, I have read that the tfv4 hurts the Rouleaux... something about the 5/10 being too long or too short or something  sorry for going of topic, just wanted to let you know if you didn't already!


Thank you 

I haven't had any issues with the setup up yet but I'll keep that in mind @Jarred Karp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig

Rob Fisher said:


> Lilac Snow Wolf Mini with a Gemini Tank with a new 0,9Ω cCell from @Sir Vape and I'm happy to say it appears that it is a new batch and working just fine!
> View attachment 51056


 Oh wow!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Most interested in the 26650 battery life @Rob Fisher - maybe after a few cycles and its settled in.
> Which 26650 battery did you get?



Will keep you posted Hi Ho @Silver! The 26650 that I got is a noname battery which I assume Sir Vape brought from the suppliers of the Presa. I'm off to find a decent 26650 today!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

WARMACHINE said:


> @Rob Fisher



Thanks.... now to find a Vendor in SA that has any of those... 26650's were popular once but they have become so much less and now hard to find.


----------



## skola

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks.... now to find a Vendor in SA that has any of those... 26650's were popular once but they have become so much less and now hard to find.


http://vaporize.co.za/shop/awt-266504500mah75a/
http://vaporize.co.za/shop/mnke-266503500mah60a/
http://vaporize.co.za/shop/efest-high-drain-imr-26650-3-7v-3500mah-32-64a-discharge-rate-flat-top/

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Rob Fisher 
Will be interesting to see how long the no-name batt lasts 

I do recall seeing those purple Efest 26650 batts somewhere - ages ago
I think it was VK but I could be wrong. 

I think we need to start a new thread in the "Who has stock" to find out who sells 26650 batts

I am also keen to get a 26650 device - not for the amp draw but for the mah.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks.... now to find a Vendor in SA that has any of those... 26650's were popular once but they have become so much less and now hard to find.


http://www.vapeking.co.za/efest-15a-imr-26650-5200mah-flat-top.html
http://vaporize.co.za/shop/imr-26650hp-3-7v-li-ion-battery-3500mah-15c-discharge-rate-flat-top/
http://vaporize.co.za/shop/mnke-266503500mah60a/
http://vaporize.co.za/shop/awt-266504500mah75a/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

skola said:


> http://vaporize.co.za/shop/awt-266504500mah75a/
> http://vaporize.co.za/shop/mnke-266503500mah60a/
> http://vaporize.co.za/shop/efest-high-drain-imr-26650-3-7v-3500mah-32-64a-discharge-rate-flat-top/



@skola - you champ
That yellow AWT 4500 mah seems very nice.
Lol, the difference between the stated 75A and Mooch's 25A rating is hilarious.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

WARMACHINE said:


> http://www.vapeking.co.za/efest-15a-imr-26650-5200mah-flat-top.html
> http://vaporize.co.za/shop/imr-26650hp-3-7v-li-ion-battery-3500mah-15c-discharge-rate-flat-top/
> http://vaporize.co.za/shop/mnke-266503500mah60a/
> http://vaporize.co.za/shop/awt-266504500mah75a/



Wow, @WARMACHINE - that 5200 mah purple Efest - battery power for quite some time!
And enough amps for me - 
Just wonder if that 5200 mah is a true figure...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## skola

Silver said:


> @skola - you champ
> That yellow AWT 4500 mah seems very nice.
> Lol, the difference between the stated 75A and Mooch's 25A rating is hilarious.


Thaks @Silver... 
Hahaha a bit ambitious of them!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> Will be interesting to see how long the no-name batt lasts
> 
> I do recall seeing those purple Efest 26650 batts somewhere - ages ago
> I think it was VK but I could be wrong.
> 
> I think we need to start a new thread in the "Who has stock" to find out who sells 26650 batts
> 
> I am also keen to get a 26650 device - not for the amp draw but for the mah.


VapeKing does have but they are fairly low on the Amp draw side, 15A I think so they should be ok for low power setups.


----------



## WARMACHINE

Silver said:


> Wow, @WARMACHINE - that 5200 mah purple Efest - battery power for quite some time!
> And enough amps for me -
> Just wonder if that 5200 mah is a true figure...


Doubt it, with Efest's history, probably half that

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> VapeKing does have but they are fairly low on the Amp draw side, 15A I think so they should be ok for low power setups.



On high nic juice @BumbleBee
My kind of battery
hehe

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VapeSquadSA

Hey guys noob to the forum think I'm rocking a pretty decent setup

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta

VapeSquadSA said:


> Hey guys noob to the forum think I'm rocking a pretty decent setup
> View attachment 51165


Rockin' a really decent setup!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

V


VapeSquadSA said:


> Hey guys noob to the forum think I'm rocking a pretty decent setup
> View attachment 51165


Very nice !!!


----------



## Nightwalker

I'm using the toilet... Do u want me to tell u what's in my hand?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Lushen

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 51193


 
And what is your opinion of the DripBox???
More importantly, what was your reaction when you took your first vape???

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lushen said:


> And what is your opinion of the DripBox???
> More importantly, what was your reaction when you took your first vape???



I purposely didn't rebuild the coil and just filled it and popped in a battery and gave it horns... pretty damn good I have to say... it's an asset for squonkers and is a good intro to squonking... I will rebuild the coils a bit later and wick with rayon but Kangertech have done really well with this their first squonker!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Lushen

Rob Fisher said:


> I purposely didn't rebuild the coil and just filled it and popped in a battery and gave it horns... pretty damn good I have to say... it's an asset for squonkers and is a good intro to squonking... I will rebuild the coils a bit later and wick with rayon but Kangertech have done really well with this their first squonker!


 
That is excellent feedback coming from you.

In the stock atty, try raising the coils to get air to go underneath. It will give better flavour.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform

New silicon rings in my Kanger thanks to @KieranD and @Paulie.

Smoking Paulie's Pistachio Ice Cream , a solid 5/7 nom

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Greyz

Nightwalker said:


> I'm using the toilet... Do u want me to tell u what's in my hand?



No dikc pics plz!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Yin and Yang SVA Penguins - white w/ NFA running amaretto and black w/ Nutz running lemon tea (juices DIY)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Yin and Yang SVA Penguins - white w/ NFA running amaretto and black w/ Nutz running lemon tea (juices DIY)
> 
> View attachment 51196



OMG a White Penguin! Epic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Zahz

VapeSquadSA said:


> Hey guys noob to the forum think I'm rocking a pretty decent setup
> View attachment 51165


 How long does your battery last Vaping at 75w 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chezzig

So much of flavour goodness

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform

Get my milkman tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig

brotiform said:


> Get my milkman tomorrow


 Have you tried it yet @brotiform ?


----------



## brotiform

@Chezzig , no not yet...


----------



## Chezzig

brotiform said:


> @Chezzig , no not yet...


 oooolala.. you in for a treat

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Felt like having and orange with breakfast.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Velocity is still looking pensive

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz

Chezzig said:


> So much of flavour goodness
> 
> View attachment 51302


Surprised you didnt "French polish" your nails to match the juice and mod. 

French polished nails, for the guys that arent familiar with the finer feminine nuances.


----------



## Chezzig

blujeenz said:


> Surprised you didnt "French polish" your nails to match the juice and mod.
> 
> French polished nails, for the guys that arent familiar with the finer feminine nuances.


Hahaha , you mean French manicure @blujeenz? 
Decided I need some contrast to my otherwise pale accessories

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz

Chezzig said:


> Hahaha , you mean French manicure @blujeenz?
> Decided I need some contrast to my otherwise pale accessories


I've only seen it referred to as a polish, technically it is a manicure as a french polish is usually done to table tops.
Still, it woulda been stylish with a capital *ish. *

As an ex-nail biter of note I tend to notice these things, mildly amused when I spot the raggedy ass nails of some of our members, been there, done that, got the Tshirt.


----------



## WARMACHINE

Rocks with some new mouth pieces

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chezzig

blujeenz said:


> I've only seen it referred to as a polish, technically it is a manicure as a french polish is usually done to table tops.
> Still, it woulda been stylish with a capital *ish. *
> 
> As an ex-nail biter of note I tend to notice these things, mildly amused when I spot the raggedy ass nails of some of our members, been there, done that, got the Tshirt.


Only thing with light polish is the E-juice stains it and I look like a 100 a day smoker

I totally hear you .. I'm a hand girl myself, it's one of the first things I notice on a person. Always nice to see well looked after hands .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stosta

Damn... Now I feel bad about my posts on this, knowing that @blujeenz and @Chezzig are tut-tutting my nails

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spydro

Madison, Brenna, Trudy, Bianca, Syd... Gold SWM, Avo, Amaretto Iceberg.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Madison, Brenna, Trudy, Bianca, Syd... Gold SWM, Avo, Amaretto Iceberg.



I'm on my way to the airport and should land in 31 hours! Pick me up in the same vehicle! Madison wants me!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rob Fisher said:


> Madison wants me!



... to give her one of your SWM's with an avo.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> ... to give her one of your SWM's with an avo.



And I would certainly give it to her!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie

Spydro said:


> Madison, Brenna, Trudy, Bianca, Syd... Gold SWM, Avo, Amaretto Iceberg.



Now Thats what i call a sexy mod

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chezzig

Stosta said:


> Damn... Now I feel bad about my posts on this, knowing that @blujeenz and @Chezzig are tut-tutting my nails


 Hahahaha... never @Stosta ... yours are perfect

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Chezzig said:


> Hahahaha... never @Stosta ... yours are perfect


*Walks off with a gangster sway in his step*

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Chezzig

I love this set Up  White Target with White Minikin... I left the hand pic out @blujeenz .. they not matchy, matchy yet

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chezzig said:


> I love this set Up  White Target with White Minikin... I left the hand pic out @blujeenz .. they not matchy, matchy yet
> View attachment 51390



It's a beauty @Chezzig but you need a white drip tip to finish it off! 

I assume you have decent 0,9Ω cCell coils in that Target? What juice is in the tank and how would you rate the vape and what power are you vaping it at?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chezzig

Rob Fisher said:


> It's a beauty @Chezzig but you need a white drip tip to finish it off!
> 
> I assume you have decent 0,9Ω cCell coils in that Target? What juice is in the tank and how would you rate the vape and what power are you vaping it at?


 
Ide love a white driptip to match.. now to just find one

I didn't think I did last night @Rob Fisher ... I've been using my silver XXX Target tank non stop since I got it with the same coil, for weeks now, I think I got it in Feb.. not sure.. I decided I wanted to try " The Milkman in the target so decided to break in my white one.. also bought weeks ago. Cleaned it, primed it.. filled up and let it sit.. first pull was dry hit.. bllleeerrg. I repeated the process and let it sit all night. Its vaping like a dream Vaping at 22 watts.
The Milkman is high VG 80/20 I think and its too delicious.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## WARMACHINE

OMG 






Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn

So happy to be part of the community
(iStick Pico with Billow v2 with custom made Candy Cane 0mg)

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Such a horrible horrible experience...when my special reserve is finished!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gman211991

vape family.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

New school / old school

Sunbox E8 w/ Graal running black cherry yoghurt, REO VV regulated Grand w/ NFA running coffee (juices DIY)

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nailedit77

Yummmmmm

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lord Vetinari

New .2 ohm spaced twisted steel build in the Tsunami... builds looking better. Kicks like a mule and doesnt taste half bad either lol... Trusty old Cuboid underneath

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm on my way to the airport and should land in 31 hours! Pick me up in the same vehicle! Madison wants me!



Bring a choty goty pass from HRH.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lushen

Thanks @Rob Fisher, I'm quite enjoying the atty. It's quite a decent flavor atty. And I just need to find a good build now

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silent Echo

Crown with RBA coil on cuboid with some of @Paulie lemon ice tea. Lovely

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Did some wraping of the Chieftain, came out decent I think!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## GreenyZA

Lush on Cuboid. NCV Redrish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mac75

MN fruit fly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Classic lacewood REO woodvil w/ Matrix V2 running DIY spicy chai

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## WARMACHINE



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chris du Toit

Simple and effective laid back vape







Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michael the Vapor

this setup is just doing for me!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Here is what is in my hand!



And this is what it tastes like!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Greyz

So jelly! I'm going to def get some from Sir Vape on my off weekend 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GreenyZA

WARMACHINE said:


> View attachment 51681


That is just SICK sexy !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform

The results of my latest trade

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

This Steam Engine is damn awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform

Epic!! So perfect together

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Grand w/ Cyclone running DIY pistachio gelato

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## kevkev

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Grand w/ Cyclone running DIY pistachio gelato
> 
> View attachment 51813



@Papa_Lazarou thats what a black wrinkle should look like. I wonder why newer wrinkle finishes are much smoother?


----------



## rogue zombie

brotiform said:


> The results of my latest trade


Yoh... that is pretty 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform

Thank you


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Dual Squonking today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

VTC Mini with Billow v2 and @VapeGrrl's Turkish, much of nom nom

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cloudasaurus



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## DaveH

Not one of these big fugly 2 megawatt mod, but a small (tiny) sophisticated, pretty, handsome mod (just like me)  and Shiny 



Dave
PS That is not the mouth piece it comes with.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

This evenings setups

Dripmod + Velocity + Smart Drip Tips tip 

iStick 50W + Origen Genesis V2 MK2 6ML + Smart Drip Tips tip

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## DaveH

Nice mouth pieces 
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GreenyZA

Cloudasaurus said:


> View attachment 51826


Most likey my next 2 pieces of vape gear. Stunning setup!!


----------



## Spydro

DIY Amaretto Spiked Toffee, Avocado, Snow Wolf Mini

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> DIY Amaretto Spiked Toffee, Avocado, Snow Wolf Mini



DIY Amaretto... now this has perked up my interest! I'm still searching for an Amaretto vape!


----------



## Ezekiel

I'm going to agree with @rogue zombie suspecting that @Spydro makes some great juices! That sounds fantastic!


Spydro said:


> DIY Amaretto Spiked Toffee, Avocado, Snow Wolf Mini




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Vtc mini with mutation x rta

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Duelling 3D printed Mokooo's w/ SOV 5K's running DIY mint blackberry & gummy bear

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## WARMACHINE

best time of the day......beer time

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Here's what i was using

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## GreenyZA

brotiform said:


>


I'm liking the black Grifin!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dwayne19420

Foggs deli express and my modded kui squonker.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## brotiform

Coiled my Simba pictured above. Dual Kanthal 20ID , 0.25 ohm final.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Yagya

Cuboid..boeta & boetie is coming along to office today.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## brotiform

Cuboid and mini


----------



## Stosta

Yagya said:


> Cuboid..boeta & boetie is coming along to office today.


Now you need a Serpent and Serpent mini on them respectively!


----------



## Yagya

just received the mini last night and exactly what i was thinking, i definitely need mini rta to match the mini.


----------



## Noseworthy

Breakfast on the left - Fruit loops with milk, sugar and ripple of maple syrup
on the right is kettle corn with butter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## anthony001

Work Time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## theyettie

Tsunami RDA sitting on a Cuboid. Dual twisted SS coils (3.5mm ID MONSTERS). Rocking some DIY sucker punch.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GerharddP

Subzero shorty, Goblin mini running DIY stawberry custard.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Just got my Avocado today, it's bigger than I imagined. I just used it as it came with the standard build and drip tip, the flavour is very authentic on this but the airflow sucks! Also, it doesn't sit flush.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 21


----------



## Rob Fisher

BumbleBee said:


> Just got my Avocado today, it's bigger than I imagined. I just used it as it came with the standard build and drip tip, the flavour is very authentic on this but the airflow sucks! Also, it doesn't sit flush.
> 
> 
> View attachment 51967



Now that is a classic! Good one Bee Type Guy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

This is in my hand now

But it's in need of a pitstop and wick change and I don't feel like it now....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## WDE

Evic vtc mini and Goblin mini. Sitting outside with some coffee trying to add a few extra clouds to the sky.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Petrus

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Here's what i was using



@n0ugh7_zw , I just love that origen tank. Give a review please.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

3D printed Peko 26650 w/ Nectar Micro running DIY mint chai

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Papa_Lazarou said:


> 3D printed Peko 26650 w/ Nectar Micro running DIY mint chai
> 
> View attachment 52087


That is awesome! Did you do the print? I didn't even think to look for a template for a device!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig

My Yin Yangs

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Rob Fisher

OBS Ace on Minikin!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chezzig

Rob Fisher said:


> OBS Ace on Minikin!
> View attachment 52115


 That looks gorgeous Rob

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Hello from the ocean  

A little cloud Company Billow & Phillip Rocks rainbow rocks 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Chezzig said:


> My Yin Yangs
> 
> View attachment 52108



Very cool!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chezzig

CloudmanJHB said:


> Hello from the ocean
> 
> A little cloud Company Billow & Phillip Rocks rainbow rocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Lucky fish !!!! Stunning view...Enjoy .....  and a white Minikin
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Origenny is a flavour machine. really not for big clouds. but for flavour its right up there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Gemini RTA winning me over bit by bit, day after day. 

Just might be one I need a backup of. No spare glass so... i need another for in case.

Inwas going to sell it but now I cant live without it. Hot build loose wicks and it hits like a dripper. Just with better flavor.

Win. Lovely tank. Not going to replace the Griffin as my favorite but phenomenal none the less.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Stosta said:


> That is awesome! Did you do the print? I didn't even think to look for a template for a device!



I assembled the mod from a kit. A 3D printing company in France features printed sets for 3 different models as well as a link to the company that sells the inner workings (battery tray, connections, 510, etc.). Assembly takes about 20 minutes to an hour depending on your comfort level with such things.

This mod is a mech. There is another which is regulated, but that requires more skill and time to assemble as you need to wire switches and the PC board.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## J.P

Pending next device...


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

paint stripper, + sand paper and elbow grease

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

CloudmanJHB said:


> Hello from the ocean
> 
> A little cloud Company Billow & Phillip Rocks rainbow rocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lovely @CloudmanJHB !
Which ocean is that?
Indian ocean?


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Silver said:


> Lovely @CloudmanJHB !
> Which ocean is that?
> Indian ocean?



Hi there @Silver, Yip Indian came down from Mozambique to Ballito  

Uber windy here today no clouds chasing possible lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

Power is out at home so i am just chilling with my UD Balrog and indestructible. Vaping Blends of Distinction's Blueberry Pavlova.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ettiennedj

Relaxing afternoon at Dros. Cuboid+Crown with Lemon biscuit and my old Faithfull subtank mini with Craft Earnestly hemingway.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## E.T.

The vtc mini from @Rob Fisher and some of @VapeSnow DIY honey cookie.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## GadgetFreak

OLD Herakles Tank with a .25 ohm coil & 
OLD evic-vtc Mini with some Princess Peach

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kamiel

Haven't updated in a while as I haven't bought a mod/tank in a few months. THAT CHANGED TODAY!

Got the new top airflow attachment for the *Geekvape Griffin* (I think the stainless/black combination looks epic) sitting on the timeless RX200. Also, the subectively brilliant *OBS Ace* with a ceramic coil, on my Hcigar VT200.

Special Reserve in both. Life is great right now.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

This has to be one of the most satisfying vapes on my vaping journey!

Snow Wolf Mini, Vaporesso Gemini with 0.9Ω cCell Coil, a hands Drip tip and filled up with Vapour Mountain XXX.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## GreenyZA

Got my Avocado today and loving it. Got my first bottle of Scream today as well and It's been a dream. Loving the smooth taste combination of the Avo and Scream!! 

EDIT: The gash on the thumb happened while wicking. Cut myself with the scissors... Dont ask...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Funny 1


----------



## PrinceVlad

Got this today and I LIKE it. Flavour is awesome and the colour as well!!!





Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Sending my other atties running home to mommy lol... Griffin. LEGEND. Take a hike Gemini... we will try again tomorrow OK?... Drippers all whimpering in the corner lol. Griffin is king. Been 3 days but man oh man good to have her wicked and firing some Torus.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Shiney P67 goes into operation today! No point in staring at it's beauty... time to coil her up and vape on her!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 4


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

shiny shiny

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## waja09

Noisy Cricket, Indestructible + Ruthless Grape Drank 6mg Juice = Awesomeness!!!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Dislike 1


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## OreO

brotiform said:


>


Wheres the mizer?
Its all juiced up and ready to go

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Ahhh, the witching hour and the start of my favorite time.

I've been ignoring most of my Reos too much lately screwing around with the reg box mods/tanks. So a couple of my P67's with fresh rebuilt 2013 Cyclones are being two-fisted, both with different versions of the same DIY coffee liquid to go with the big mug of coffee steaming hot made from the same beans that'll be bottomless the rest of the night.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## acorn

Isn't the Pico Sweet ? Really loving this setup and cosy in the hand:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Ahhh, the witching hour and the start of my favorite time.
> 
> I've been ignoring most of my Reos too much lately screwing around with the reg box mods/tanks. So a couple of my P67's with fresh rebuilt 2013 Cyclones are being two-fisted, both with different versions of the same DIY coffee liquid to go with the big mug of coffee steaming hot made from the same beans that'll be bottomless the rest of the night.



With you on the two P67's... going out to meet my wifes mate from Denver CO for lunch and 2 x P67 and 1 x SWM with Gemini going with!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

It was a Moradin for two days but dropped and glass smashed. Screw non replaceable glass and screw Icigcloud. They could have easily made the glass replaceable but instead they pressfit the chamber together. These people don't deserve our money.

So here is the 3rd Griffin I've owned on a Pico.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Morning peeps 

Pulled out the old TFV4 and the bell cap both rocking Churrios with breakfast and a killer view .... Yum







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 7


----------



## WARMACHINE

Really enjoying this squonker. Simple design and it works nicely

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Beer and vape, still my best combo

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GreenyZA

Sickboy77 said:


> View attachment 52335
> 
> Beer and vape, still my best combo







I agree!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Keyaam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## PrinceVlad

After a visit to the theatre with my family, time to relax before the work week starts






Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KB_314

I generally don't vape tobacco juices any more, but when I do, only Blackbird hits the spot! 
Last remaining tobacco juice and last remaining mech (other than Reo's) - SMPL / Blackbird / Indestructible

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Keyaam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Michael the Vapor

This stuff from @TheVapeBrewer is awesome, Strawtard! Catching up on some series tonight!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## PrinceVlad

Nice morning at the office. Dripbox, Pistachio Ice Cream and some company on the forums!






Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz

Some DIY Cookies n Cream in the tank. Accompanied by a dripping of Snatch's Dairy Queen and Flash Fried.
This Monday is far from Blue for me!  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Greyz said:


> Some DIY Cookies n Cream in the tank. Accompanied by a dripping of Snatch's Dairy Queen and Flash Fried.
> This Monday is far from Blue for me!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Hope we get to meet up soon so I can taste those juices @Greyz !


----------



## Greyz

Stosta said:


> Hope we get to meet up soon so I can taste those juices @Greyz !


[derail]
Goods were despatched to Durban from Jozi over the weekend, so you might be sampling these juices sooner rather than later.
Mind you, this is all assuming that there's some Snatch still left by that time. The dairy queen is my new favourite Strawberry's and Cream vape, there's just so much depth to it, I get hint's of custard and sugar cone coming through. 
[/derail]

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Mr Green hanging with the rest of the Dogs 




(Mr Black is some other guy on some other job)

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Mr Green hanging with the rest of the Dogs
> 
> View attachment 52428
> 
> 
> (Mr Black is some other guy on some other job)


And Mr Pink (awesome salmon actually) is hiding somewhere in @Rob Fisher 's Lounge!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> And Mr Pink (awesome salmon actually) is hiding somewhere in @Rob Fisher 's Lounge!



Discount structure once again has gone South!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Discount structure once again has gone South!


@Papa_Lazarou was baiting me! I claim absolute innocence!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NYRAD

New skin for my bday and hands driptip from sirvape

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## PrinceVlad

Im liking this Dripbox more and more






Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## anthony001

The moon is out!!!!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## GreenyZA

Rob Fisher said:


> Discount structure once again has gone South!


Hehehehe, where can I apply to become part of the discount structure Uncle Rob ? I promise not to call your mods pink. I'll stick to very rosy shade of white.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

My pair of VTC Minis and Billow v2s have pretty much taken over, all my other mods and tanks have either been sold or are herding dust bunnies.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## KB_314

BumbleBee said:


> My pair of VTC Minis and Billow v2s have pretty much taken over, all my other mods and tanks have either been sold or are herding dust bunnies.
> 
> View attachment 52439


Love the Billow V2 - very under-rated tank imo. The only issue I've had, has been the glass - you just have to look at it slightly funny, and it cracks  After my fourth replacement tank, it now sports a thick vape band or three


----------



## BumbleBee

KB_314 said:


> Love the Billow V2 - very under-rated tank imo. The only issue I've had, has been the glass - you just have to look at it slightly funny, and it cracks  After my fourth replacement tank, it now sports a thick vape band or three


These usually do have bands on but I thought a topless photo shoot was in order 

I've only had one glass break, I broke it when I picked two mods up at the same time and they bumped into each other.

And yes, these tanks are epic, and things get interesting when you build a little bigger, wick a bit more generously and leave the chimney ring off. I've run these like that at 110w without leaks or dry hits

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

BumbleBee said:


> These usually do have bands on but I thought a topless photo shoot was in order
> 
> I've only had one glass break, I broke it when I picked two mods up at the same time and they bumped into each other.
> 
> And yes, these tanks are epic, and things get interesting when you build a little bigger, wick a bit more generously and leave the chimney ring off. I've run these like that at 110w without leaks or dry hits



110W at 18mg?


----------



## rogue zombie

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Mr Green hanging with the rest of the Dogs
> 
> View attachment 52428
> 
> 
> (Mr Black is some other guy on some other job)


Epic, epic, epic movie!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## method1

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Mr Green hanging with the rest of the Dogs
> 
> View attachment 52428
> 
> 
> (Mr Black is some other guy on some other job)





This clip from Reservoir Dogs seems to work on multiple levels here

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee

n0ugh7_zw said:


> 110W at 18mg?


I may be crazy but I'm not mad 

6mg does the trick at that kinda power

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## OreO

anthony001 said:


> The moon is out!!!!
> View attachment 52437


You may have a HUUUUUGE bubble problem   

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrinceVlad

Traffic time






Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## brotiform

Sampling my very first DIY , Pumpkin Pie

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

PrinceVlad said:


> Traffic time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


Squonkers are made for traffic time - safe dripping and driving!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Spydro

Wismec Theorem RTA... first build & vape on Minikin VGOD. Clapton .68 top air only @ 50W with SS/Pyrex sleeve, Signature Tips SS/Glass DT (UK)... DIY Amaretto Toffee.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

Spydro said:


> Wismec Theorem RTA... first build & vape on Minikin VGOD. Clapton .68 top air only @ 50W with SS/Pyrex sleeve, Signature Tips SS/Glass DT (UK)... DIY Amaretto Toffee.


AND ? Any good ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Wismec Theorem RTA... first build & vape on Minikin VGOD. Clapton .68 top air only @ 50W with SS/Pyrex sleeve, Signature Tips SS/Glass DT (UK)... DIY Amaretto Toffee.



And we need some major feedback on the Theorem! I'm off to fetch mine this afternoon if I can finish fixing my boats live well pump in time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Spydro said:


> Wismec Theorem RTA... first build & vape on Minikin VGOD. Clapton .68 top air only @ 50W with SS/Pyrex sleeve, Signature Tips SS/Glass DT (UK)... DIY Amaretto Toffee.


Amaretto Toffee sounds incredible! Amaretto and coke is one of my favourite drinks (tastes like Dr Pepper which we don't get in SA, but I developed a severe addiction to it when I was in the States), I must go see if I can find an Amaretto concentrate locally now!


----------



## anthony001

@OreO I have

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

WARMACHINE said:


> AND ? Any good ?



Flavor is not bad for a first build, but I need to play with it more. It's near midnight here and I only picked it up at my mail place less than an hour ago, so not much time with it yet. This joose it toasty at 50W (highest I've vaped it). The atty gets pretty hot, especially with some chain vaping. Build and wicking is a breeze with points picked up in SMM's video. Easier build than the Avocado's since you don't have to screw around with the wicks (on a 3mm build). I'll try back air only and both top and back air together, probably some other liquids before I rebuild it. If I do a dual build I'll probably do it with vertical coils and use back air only.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> And we need some major feedback on the Theorem! I'm off to fetch mine this afternoon if I can finish fixing my boats live well pump in time!



I'll be playing with it for the next few days trying different builds, joose, etc "unless" I hit what works for me early on. No idea if it will unseat the Avocado's, but it shows promise as being another vehicle for me to use on the reg mods if I find a sweet spot with it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Stosta said:


> Amaretto Toffee sounds incredible! Amaretto and coke is one of my favourite drinks (tastes like Dr Pepper which we don't get in SA, but I developed a severe addiction to it when I was in the States), I must go see if I can find an Amaretto concentrate locally now!



10-4-2... Dr Pepper. When I lived in California back in the mid 60s to mid 70's we called it constipated prune joose (it's actually made from a blackberry extract if I remember right). The local wino's in the central agricultural valleys of CA used it to cut their bargain basement Ripple or Thunderbird wine with. I eventually learned to like DP, but didn't even try those junk wines. let alone mixed with DP.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta

Spydro said:


> 10-4-2... Dr Pepper. When I lived in California back in the mid 60s to mid 70's we called it constipated prune joose (it's actually made from a blackberry extract if I remember right). The local wino's in the central agricultural valleys of CA used it to cut their bargain basement Ripple or Thunderbird wine with. I eventually learned to like DP, but didn't even try those junk wines. let alone mixed with DP.


Wine mixed with DP?! I'm off to our tasting room to bastardise all our products!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jarred Karp

Today I'm hitting my Griffin tank on my tuxedo RX200 with some looper to have a throw back to the og Fruit loops 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 52555



You're going the wrong way Rob. Compact is good, getting bigger than the mod is not as much so.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> You're going the wrong way Rob. Compact is good, getting bigger than the mod is not as much so.



At the rate these tanks eat juice I need something that will last longer than the walk from my Vape Cave to my car!  I need a tank that will last the 20 minute trip to Durban from my place. AT the moment I have to take 2 x Snow Wolf with Gemini's because one Gemini is finished on the trip...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnoF

Evic mini with subtank mini running Nom de Plume #3

Pico with Goblin mini running DDD

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## GreenyZA

Noisy Cricket and Indestructable atty (dual Claptons @ 0.56 ohm) with NCV Strawb. 

I've only been running this setup for an hour or so and it's my first mech, but I can see that the relationship with my Cricket is going to make my Cuboid/Crius and RX200/Avocado setups VERY jealous. 

I LOVE the Cricket / Indeatructable combo... I don't get why people say they don't like the atty. Flavour is fantastic. I'm going to put the same build on the Lush in the morning to compare falvour. 

I must also mention that I wicked the atty with Rayon. I'll give the Rayon a go on the Avocado in the morning as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Beethoven

With Gemini

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Grand w/ M-Atty running DIY pear marzipan (oh my!)

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Grand w/ M-Atty running DIY pear marzipan (oh my!)



Marzipan Vape... FOMO again!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform

Rx200 + UD Simba

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cobrali

Today is the cuboid and crown tank vaping on NCV Burst.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## brotiform

Moonshot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Snow Wolf Champagne with Theorem!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nailedit77

Wicked braai, beer and some scream

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Lord Vetinari

There is nowhere to go after this... PHENOMENAL. Thanks @capetocuba for not busting out the fire extinguisher looool. And @Vaping Kicks Ash for endless good advice. You fellas rock.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_r

@Lord Vetinari would you say it's more of a flavour or cloud blowing rda?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Vape_r said:


> @Lord Vetinari would you say it's more of a flavour or cloud blowing rda?


Depends on the build and where you have the air flow positioned... Insanely well balanced RDA. But you will get clouds. Massive clouds. 

BUT neither are its strongest point. That will be the fact I cannot imagine a build I cannot do in this thing. Quad claptons no problemo. Creativity with builds is simply unlimited. HUGE and comfortable deck, incredible build quality all around.

If you like to twist wire this is the atty. Not called Twisted Messes for no reason

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gold Edition Snow Wolf 90 Watt with Target tank filled with Milky Way from Foggs and topped with a gold ringed drip tip from @hands!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Greyz

Rob Fisher said:


> Gold Edition Snow Wolf 90 Watt with Target tank filled with Milky Way from Foggs and topped with a gold ringed drip tip from @hands!
> 
> View attachment 52729



That Black and Gold SWM combined with @hands beautiful tip = an artful masterpiece.
Truly looks stunning!
/jealous down

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

0.5 Dual on the Goblin Mini, running on the Cuboid with some bastardised Coffee/Scream/Wookie/DDD/Milked inside, hence the poison warning!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz

Koopor mini 60W
Haze dripper tank
Snatch's Flash Fried & DDD mixup mashup (found these 2 juices work well together by fluke, I was dripping some DDD last night and decided switched to FF and loved the taste when mixed )



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## NYRAD

25mm griffin  single coil ss clapton

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gizmo



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

its been a squonky kinda day.





Dripmod + Baal V3 Deck + Filed Hobo V3 Squonk pin + Alliance V2 Barrel + MC Modz Chuff cap.

Also filed some of the sharper edges around the squonky bit. Not a master craftsman by any measure, but it does feel a lot nicer in the hand.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Carel1966

OBS Ace with some TFA RY4 and Tabacco mix in it on a Wismec Presa 75w mod.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GreenyZA

NCV Strawb 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## WARMACHINE

The quality is strong here

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouder

Rob Fisher said:


> Gold Edition Snow Wolf 90 Watt with Target tank filled with Milky Way from Foggs and topped with a gold ringed drip tip from @hands!
> 
> View attachment 52729



Oom @Rob Fisher PLEAAASE upload a pic of that with your Subtank/Trinity/Gold Clapton combo? I think that will look EPIC!


----------



## Clouder

Today, My VTC sports a new Vapeband, a new Skin (which won't slip off) and a tank full of Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouder said:


> Oom @Rob Fisher PLEAAASE upload a pic of that with your Subtank/Trinity/Gold Clapton combo? I think that will look EPIC!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouder

@Rob Fisher THAT looks nice!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## anthony001

They have reunited!!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## brotiform

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 52796



@Rob Fisher what tank is that?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

anthony001 said:


> They have reunited!!!!
> View attachment 52800


Alienware. Bastard. What killer machines.


----------



## Christos

Lord Vetinari said:


> Alienware. Bastard. What killer machines.


Just to annoy you a little.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## anthony001

@Lord Vetinari hahahaha


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Christos said:


> Just to annoy you a little.
> View attachment 52805


As an (ex) pro electronic musician seeing this is torture. What I can do with that much power on tap wowowow. That one machine makes most pro studios with allll their vintage equipment redundant. Killer. Absolutely KILLER.


----------



## Christos

Lord Vetinari said:


> As an (ex) pro electronic musician seeing this is torture. What I can do with that much power on tap wowowow. That one machine makes most pro studios with allll their vintage equipment redundant. Killer. Absolutely KILLER.


Well it was my work machine.
Now I have a more powerful one.
That beastie has helped many companies. One of its most notable achievements is it assisted in bringing a stats query down from a 22 hour run time to 11 minutes.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Christos said:


> Well it was my work machine.
> Now I have a more powerful one.
> That beastie has helped many companies. One of its most notable achievements is it assisted in bringing a stats query down from a 22 hour run time to 11 minutes.


Musicians need the same power... but we have zero budget for it loool. 

I dont miss it. Not the bad pay. Doing marginally better with heaps less stress. 

The Man Cave shall be built. Good feelings for the future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

brotiform said:


> @Rob Fisher what tank is that?



@brotiform it's a Kangertech Sub Tank Base, a Trinity Cap from the USA and an Atom gCeramic gold coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hand Check! Atom gCeramic vs Kangertech Ceramic... both doing really well!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## KDB

Look what arrived this morning 

Snowwolf 90w Gunmetal, tx @Sirvape for the excellent service, definitely worth every single penny.
Goblin Mini V2 and some Creamy clouds lemon biscuits.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Beethoven

Mr Fisher, is the trinity bell cap worth getting and available in SA?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silent Echo

Evic vtc mini, Gemini tank with marshmallow man.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Beethoven said:


> Mr Fisher, is the trinity bell cap worth getting and available in SA?



Yes @Beethoven it is... I just find the glass seems to improve the flavour... not sure if it's my imagination but it sure looks good! @Sir Vape had stock but I'm not sure if they have any left or whether they plan to bring in some more...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beethoven

Thanks Rob, it definitely looks good . It appears they are out of stock but will make kindly requests . Of course I might need another SW mini

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GreenyZA

I'm still attached to the Cricket





Still dripping 6mg Scream... I must also mention, I took Uncle @Rob Fisher's advice and got some Rayon. It really does improve the taste of juice. Thank you Rod. I'm converted to Rayon now as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

GreenyZA said:


> I'm still attached to the Cricket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still dripping 6mg Scream... I must also mention, I took Uncle @Rob Fisher's advice and got some Rayon. It really does improve the taste of juice. Thank you Rod. I'm converted to Rayon now as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Rayon Rocks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

iStick Pico with Theorem. So cute, so much flavour from the Theorem.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## GreenyZA

Andre said:


> iStick Pico with Theorem. So cute, so much flavour from the Theorem.


Really nice combo. Looking great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Chillin' with a snw w/ avocado running DIY peach tea

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Cobrali

Balrog mod, target tank running ncv burst

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GreenyZA

Catching a bit of chill time with my RX200 and Lush. I'm still juicing with Hazeworks Scream. 

I took some time yesterday and completed the brushed finish on the Lush. I like the Brushed finish much more that the previos horrable / chippy black paint. There is still a bit of polishing to be done on the Air controling ring at the top, but I'll do that tonight. 








PS: I really have to put a new finish om my thumb ring as well but I'm procrastinating on that since is surgical grade Titanium and quite a PITA to work with. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Lushen

T mod loaded with VM melons and and ice cold beer.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Mac75

Ncv milked and opus overture 50/50







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nailedit77

Kanger dripbox, IN LOVE with this little monster!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silent Echo

My friend came over and we're up to no good as usual  

Some Laphroaig whisky and various vapes.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Silent Echo

The only reason the other side of the table is so messy is because of his unruly children


----------



## GreenyZA

Now that sounds (and looks) awesome!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I haz a new toy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stephen

Getting back into vaping and decided to resurrect this old school combo.... Kayfun lite on an ipv 2. 0.8 ohms micro coil running at 14 watts. Not a leak in sight and bags of flavour. Vaping on Heavenly Vapes Huntsman

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## GreenyZA

BumbleBee said:


> I haz a new toy
> 
> View attachment 52926



A lightsabre!!! Is that a clone or is it authentic, young Jedi!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

GreenyZA said:


> A lightsabre!!! Is that a clone or is it authentic, young Jedi!?


This is an authentic clone


----------



## Silver

Stephen said:


> Getting back into vaping and decided to resurrect this old school combo.... Kayfun lite on an ipv 2. 0.8 ohms micro coil running at 14 watts. Not a leak in sight and bags of flavour. Vaping on Heavenly Vapes Huntsman
> 
> View attachment 52929



Ooooh, @Stephen - Huntsman!
Now we're talking
Epic juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Stephen said:


> Getting back into vaping and decided to resurrect this old school combo.... Kayfun lite on an ipv 2. 0.8 ohms micro coil running at 14 watts. Not a leak in sight and bags of flavour. Vaping on Heavenly Vapes Huntsman
> 
> View attachment 52929


What an amazing setup, it may be a bit dated now but it's still a great vape. I still have a stash of 18mg from back in the day that go for a spin on the old SVD/Kayfun combo from time to time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Stephen said:


> Getting back into vaping and decided to resurrect this old school combo.... Kayfun lite on an ipv 2. 0.8 ohms micro coil running at 14 watts. Not a leak in sight and bags of flavour. Vaping on Heavenly Vapes Huntsman
> 
> View attachment 52929


Damn that is a pretty rig. Such a killer combo wow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen

Silver said:


> Ooooh, @Stephen - Huntsman!
> Now we're talking
> Epic juice


Damn straight @Silver I've always felt it's a juice that's unique and hard to categorize, a nice change from the dessert juices that seem to be in vogue these days.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Got me off stinkies in one day.

What a little legend.


----------



## Stephen

Lord Vetinari said:


> Damn that is a pretty rig. Such a killer combo wow.



Thanks bud. The Kayfun is an awesome tank, as long as you know how to set it up properly.


----------



## Silver

Stephen said:


> Damn straight @Silver I've always felt it's a juice that's unique and hard to categorize, a nice change from the dessert juices that seem to be in vogue these days.



@Andre got me into HHV juices
Then Juicy Joes started bringing them in
Tried out some of their juices and absolutely loved some of their tobaccoes. Huntsman, Gaia, Dark Horse. Such super juices. And its a pity they arent being brought in anymore. I still have some left and am rationing them.

There are some good local tobacco juices but I feel there should be more.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Stephen

Thanks


Silver said:


> @Andre got me into HHV juices
> Then Juicy Joes started bringing them in
> Tried out some of their juices and absolutely loved some of their tobaccoes. Huntsman, Gaia, Dark Horse. Such super juices. And its a pity they arent being brought in anymore. I still have some left and am rationing them.
> 
> There are some good local tobacco juices but I feel there should be more.


 Thanks for the heads up @Silver I have 3 bottles in my stash, that I'll need to start rationing.

Totally agree with your comments. Personally I like variety when it comes to juices, and that variety needs to include Tobacco. I remember Hurricane Vapes had a flavour called Sunshine Tobacco ( or something to that effect), do you know if that's still being sold.....


----------



## Silver

Stephen said:


> Thanks
> 
> Thanks for the heads up @Silver I have 3 bottles in my stash, that I'll need to start rationing.
> 
> Totally agree with your comments. Personally I like variety when it comes to juices, and that variety needs to include Tobacco. I remember Hurricane Vapes had a flavour called Sunshine Tobacco ( or something to that effect), do you know if that's still being sold.....



I know Sunshine Cured very well. Have about 10ml remaining. Not available locally anymore. That is also a super tobacco.


----------



## Anwar

Griffin RTA on my latest addition to my vape family RX200

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

A gentleman's vape - stab Art & Mod w/ Pancake running DIY absinthe




Pinkies were extended, not afraid to tell ya.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Red Snow Wolf Mini, Theorem with @ET's Slug Juice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Rob Fisher said:


> Red Snow Wolf Mini, Theorem with @ET's Slug Juice!
> View attachment 52954


I cant get over the look of cotton dangling into the tank like that. It messes with the part of me that wants gear to look futuristic. Not like a little oil lamp. Flavor reports make me want a little oil lamp though.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ET

Lord Vetinari said:


> I cant get over the look of cotton dangling into the tank like that. It messes with the part of me that wants gear to look futuristic. Not like a little oil lamp. Flavor reports make me want a little oil lamp though.



Theorum does come with a metal tank section

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

ET said:


> Theorum does come with a metal tank section


The glue of which keeps coming off for everybody so not counting on that bit... looks GREAT with the sleeve!


----------



## Rebel



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Rebel said:


> View attachment 52977


Where is this? That looks just like Magoebaskloof


----------



## Rebel

Peako View @BumbleBee


----------



## BumbleBee

Rebel said:


> Peako View @BumbleBee


It's beautiful up there, nice and quiet and cold 

Enjoy


----------



## Rebel

Thank You


----------



## Rob Fisher

Avril primed and ready for the trip... couldn't quite fall in love with the O16 on the P67 just yet so that will be staying home for now and I'll play some more when I get back... so the P67 and Divo and Avril and Divo cracked the nod for the trip along with some of the Snow Wolf's and Ceramic coil tanks!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro

All that's been in my hand for a couple of three hours is mixing up a bunch more joose for those damn reg mods and tanks that drink it like it's going out of style.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta

So not right now, but now I'm back at work, and less than 24 hours ago I was enjoying this awesome combo.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Evod for a relaxing morning vape







I can only wish I was on the beach right now

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> Evod for a relaxing morning vape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only wish I was on the beach right now



Can relate to wishing on the beach. Around 10 years ago was the last time (spent a month in Hawaii). 

Don't think I've used any of my EVOD's, ProTanks or T3's for well over 2.5 years. They had a short run here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nailedit77

Monday beer, vape and braai

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ettiennedj

Klein bietjie Ballentines, klein bietjie DIY Castle Long  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rocking a stab Lukkos w/ Vector running DIY cinnamon pear tea this morning

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Nailedit77

How ive missed this


----------



## GreenyZA

My wife and I went out for a late lunch at the Golf club. Vodacom had issues so I'm only able to post now. Was a smashing lunch though... And i have to add, the Cricket performed like a champ. Loving this little power house. Still rocking the dual Claptons that Chris helped me with yesterday and OOHHH BOY... so they rock!!! 

We did have a young lad coming over and asking 'Can I take your vape for a spin bro?' which I promply dispatched with a 'Only if I can take your car for a spin!' He politely declined the offer and left. 

PS: I dont mind answering questions about my vaping when I go out, but when youngster rock up and request a vape, I find it REALLY annoying.... I don't offer a tasting bar service and besides... I'm having luch! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WARMACHINE



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## vaperlover

Joyetech Evic VTC Mini with Tron Tank. Love it!


----------



## Stosta

WARMACHINE said:


> View attachment 53156


@WARMACHINE has wood!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PrinceVlad

Some beer, the cuboid, tsunami and some milked!






Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lushen

The Leprechaun set up with a radius atty 

And loving Lime Party

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Trying out a Target 2 Tank with black Pyrex glass on the Minikin VGOD.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## anthony001

The family

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nugget with Moradin






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform




----------



## SkollieG

Still at work  at least I have this baby keeping me company

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform




----------



## Lushen

Leprechaun with the Thump atty. Flavor for days on this thing now...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Caveman

Tsunami vaping some DIY Bronuts. Trying out the smaller drip tip tonight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

Authentic messes X custom PWM series box with zodiac cinnabuns






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Today we fire up the Vaptio S150! It's quite big, and seems well made. The design is eye-catching for sure...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## brotiform

Tarot ft. Tornado

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about in Jhb. Vape bag with plenty of devices and juice.






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## brotiform

Rotation Squad in full force today.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

Tarot ft. Crown ft. ELP Select Reserve

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali

Vaping on ww Pyramid on my cerabis and cuboid @40w. Good flavour but not my taste.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

Tarot ft. Tornado

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

528 Custom Vapes - Goon

This thing lasts longer than a Griffin on a single drip using Scottish Roll I swear. It is huge lol. Not as nice as the Messes Squared but I am very excited with it. Finally dripping while driving isnt really an issue just do a BIG drip and you are good till the next stop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Miser v1 on my VTC.... what a vape!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314

Haven't used a tank of any sort for a week. I recommend it

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Snow Wolf Mini Gold 90 watt version with Moradin Tank built by @Ollie and filled with Strawberry Lemon cake by @Paulie!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75

DNA tornado 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform

Tornado FTW


----------



## VapeSnow

Nothing beats the Twisted Messes V1 in flavor.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

VapeSnow said:


> Nothing beats the Twisted Messes V1 in flavor.



I understand the Petri Authentic does... will let you know when mine arrives!


----------



## VapeSnow

Rob Fisher said:


> I understand the Petri Authentic does... will let you know when mine arrives!



Cool keep me posted!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TommyL

@VapeSnow @Rob Fisher The authentic petri beats just about every RDA I've owned, including both versions of the twisted messes.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Moey_Ismail

TommyL said:


> View attachment 53468
> @VapeSnow @Rob Fisher The authentic petri beats just about every RDA I've owned, including both versions of the twisted messes.


Dream setup u have there , I have the Petri but not the Hexohm, still doing my research to see if it fits me

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TommyL

Moey_Ismail said:


> Dream setup u have there , I have the Petri but not the Hexohm, still doing my research to see if it fits me


It is honestly my dream set up haha, the hexohm was totally worth it although I miss vaping above 120 watts sometimes.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

TommyL said:


> It is honestly my dream set up haha, the hexohm was totally worth it although I miss vaping above 120 watts sometimes.


I don't vape at high wattage, 50watts on a Griffin 22 @ 0.54ohm, 65watts on the Petri @ 0.31ohm but the lack of a screen on the Hexohm scares me a bit, I like knowing what battery life I have remaining, newbie issues I guess


----------



## Stevape;)

Vaping on this today. Loving it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow

TommyL said:


> It is honestly my dream set up haha, the hexohm was totally worth it although I miss vaping above 120 watts sometimes.



They are releasing v3


**This is a Beta Release. There might be more to come later this week. These Beta will ship out on or around Friday May 13th.**

Welcome to the new revolution of vaping. With all new, redesigned internals, and a fresh, sleek look, this mod is an amazing overhaul of the Hexohm vaping experience.

The New HexOhm 3.o code named Dynasty has its own proprietary board that is rated for up to 30 amps and a capable of 180 watts. Some additional features we added include low voltage cutoff for battery protection, a 10 second cutoff timer and a master on/off switch.

As far as cosmetics go, all of its plastics have been upgraded from 3d printed material to injection molded ultem which houses our solid brass spring-loaded battery contacts. We also hid the magnets in the door and decided to make our own spring loaded 510.


Min Volts:	3 Volts
Max Volts:	6 Volts
Max Amps:	30 Amps
Max Watts:	180 Watts
Enclosure:	Anodized Aluminum
Battery Sled:	Ultem
Battery Contacts:	Solid brass
Power Circuit:	HEX-T/30-c
Resistance Range:	.10 – ∞
Recommended Ohms:	.2

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## TommyL

@VapeSnow This is a must have, although I prefer its current shape

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Little Nugget with a Trinity Cap and Kangertech ceramic coil.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Neal

KB_314 said:


> Haven't used a tank of any sort for a week. I recommend it
> View attachment 53444


Yebo matie, is the tube mod a Wismec El Grande? Looks damn cool and am off to UK in couple of weeks, so am eyeing up some goodies to purchase while there. Shit job but someone has to do it. If it is a Wismec what are your thoughts on it and would you recommend it as a good purchase?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

During the wee hours of the night 5 of my Reos (that you've already seen pictures of) all running DIY's... Wormwood, Coconut Coffee, Patchouli, Iced Nog and Blueberry Mojito Ice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314

Neal said:


> Yebo matie, is the tube mod a Wismec El Grande? Looks damn cool and am off to UK in couple of weeks, so am eyeing up some goodies to purchase while there. Shit job but someone has to do it. If it is a Wismec what are your thoughts on it and would you recommend it as a good purchase?


I hear you man - shit job indeed 
The mech isn't a Wismec El Grande - just a cheap and simple SMPL (stainless steel, AMOD clone - although I'd love an authentic which aren't that expensive, just not locally available) with a Wismec Indestructible on top. It's the only tube mech I still own, normally reserved for Blackbird but currently running Coffee Cake (Paulies) because I ran out of BB last week. 
Hardware-wise, our local vendors seem to be on par with the best of them, anywhere in the world, in terms of whats available. And we get it very quickly after release it seems. But authentics are still hard to come by and we have much less of a selection - so if I were you, I'd go that route

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ollie

Kanger DripBox with Velocity V2 and Paulies Strawberry Lemon Cake in the bottle.... Squonk squonk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Ernest

Picked up the Pi from @andro and it sits nice on the SMPL with a @hands drip tip. 




Still playing with some builds.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

A pair of notch coils have found a nice cozy home on a Twisted Messes 2, guzzling down some OFE Cup o' Joe cut in half with VG at an astonishing rate at 100W but the clouds are rich and dense, warm but not hot and surprisingly flavourful

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform

Rotation squad for the day

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Neal

KB_314 said:


> I hear you man - shit job indeed
> The mech isn't a Wismec El Grande - just a cheap and simple SMPL (stainless steel, AMOD clone - although I'd love an authentic which aren't that expensive, just not locally available) with a Wismec Indestructible on top. It's the only tube mech I still own, normally reserved for Blackbird but currently running Coffee Cake (Paulies) because I ran out of BB last week.
> Hardware-wise, our local vendors seem to be on par with the best of them, anywhere in the world, in terms of whats available. And we get it very quickly after release it seems. But authentics are still hard to come by and we have much less of a selection - so if I were you, I'd go that route


Thanks mate, fully agree with your comments on local vendors they are indeed excellent. Problem is my nearest vendor is 400km away, and I then need to pay for courier and then pay vat at border (Swaziland). With the boom in vaping I have 4 vendors in town I will be in (Carlisle) and take the opportunity to get stocked up while I am there. Our local liquids also fare very well as to what is available in UK, especially price wise.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Really enjoying the XXX in the Vaptio S150! More to follow once I've figured out all out!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## brotiform

Nice table

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stosta

brotiform said:


> Nice table


Haha! Yeah, they usually don't let me in that room, I'm a bit too scaffy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 53594


Are you back in the 031 @Rob Fisher ?! The forum has certainly been missing out with you gone!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

KB_314 said:


> Haven't used a tank of any sort for a week. I recommend it
> View attachment 53444


Same here not since I got the Messes Squared. Killer atty. Also grabbed a Goon so yeah my tanks are a little lonely now. A tiny step away from getting my first BF atty but dripping has me pretty happy at the moment so I am content to wait.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Lord Vetinari

BumbleBee said:


> A pair of notch coils have found a nice cozy home on a Twisted Messes 2, guzzling down some OFE Cup o' Joe cut in half with VG at an astonishing rate at 100W but the clouds are rich and dense, warm but not hot and surprisingly flavourful
> 
> View attachment 53527


Looks like a perfect fit too... loving the Messes it made me lose interest in getting another atty and I might sell a few now I am super satisfied and impressed...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Are you back in the 031 @Rob Fisher ?! The forum has certainly been missing out with you gone!



I am indeed home gerome!  Thaks for missing me @Stosta!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ChrisFJS

Juice consumption has been killing my pocket lately so I've gone back to basics with the first setup I had as an all day


Still using my drippers and RTAs but this is just the most economical setup I have at the moment

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz

Stosta said:


> Are you back in the 031 @Rob Fisher ?! The forum has certainly been missing out with you gone!


Suction.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stosta

blujeenz said:


> Suction.


Hey!!! I have to work hard for those discounts! And even harder if I continue to make fun of the pink, er... salmon mod!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lord Vetinari



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig

Mac75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Nice @Mac75 .. what does that new NCV Juice taste like?


----------



## DaveH

ChrisFJS said:


> Juice consumption has been killing my pocket lately so I've gone back to basics with the first setup I had as an all day
> View attachment 53604
> 
> Still using my drippers and RTAs but this is just the most economical setup I have at the moment



And it still looks smart 
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mac75

Chezzig said:


> Nice @Mac75 .. what does that new NCV Juice taste like?



Thanks @Chezzig. I thought i was a fan of sonrise until trinity  my taste buds can pick out the kiwi on the inhale and sometimes the white grape with lovely hints of strawberry on the exhale. Nice. Very nice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KB_314

Lord Vetinari said:


> Same here not since I got the Messes Squared. Killer atty. Also grabbed a Goon so yeah my tanks are a little lonely now. A tiny step away from getting my first BF atty but dripping has me pretty happy at the moment so I am content to wait.


The quality of tanks has improved ALOT... but they'll always be more of a headache than squonkers, and drippers too - I'd rather have the hassle of dripping than deal with things not working the way they are supposed to.
That Messes Squared really is killer! - Walked out of VC with one that same day I asked about yours and haven't looked back. Probably won't be buying any more clones after this RDA. And flavour is surprisingly good don't you think? - I'm getting better flavour than the Sapor and Indestructible tbh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

KB_314 said:


> The quality of tanks has improved ALOT... but they'll always be more of a headache than squonkers, and drippers too - I'd rather have the hassle of dripping than deal with things not working the way they are supposed to.
> That Messes Squared really is killer! - Walked out of VC with one that same day I asked about yours and haven't looked back. Probably won't be buying any more clones after this RDA. And flavour is surprisingly good don't you think? - I'm getting better flavour than the Sapor and Indestructible tbh


Agreed. All I wanted was a solidly constructed atty that wont give me hassle, but the flavor is so HUGE it took me by surprise. Cant figure out why. Blows all my other atties out the water and common wisdom states side air flow is better for clouds... So yeah. I am so precious over it I will not take it out the house.

Agreed on the clones. I think I will carry on saving for legit even if it is double. You know what they say, buy cheap buy twice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silent Echo

My evening so far  The wife is away for the week, so my dog and I will have a boys week. Some lovely cognac and various juices.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Chezzig

Ooooo that sounds delicious .. Might just have to get me some

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

2011 OG Mini Blue Anodized, Hornet, DIY Nude Coffee Creme.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform

Added a cuboid to the rotation squad


----------



## Andre

brotiform said:


> Added a cuboid to the rotation squad


Completing the circle!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ooooo @Paulie's Strawberry Lemon Cake juice loves being vaped on a cCell coil!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Ooooo @Paulie's Strawberry Lemon Cake juice loves being vaped on a cCell coil!
> View attachment 53706


All matchy matchy @Rob Fisher ! Nice!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> All matchy matchy @Rob Fisher ! Nice!



Some more matchy matcherson!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Some more matchy matcherson!
> View attachment 53707


Now you just need to paint your nails to get them matching too like @Chezzig does.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Chezzig

Stosta said:


> Now you just need to paint your nails to get them matching too like @Chezzig does.


 Or doesn't do.. just to keep things interesting


----------



## Stosta

Chezzig said:


> Or doesn't do.. just to keep things interesting


Really as long as he paints his nails that would be a win for us!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Chezzig

Stosta said:


> Really as long as he paints his nails that would be a win for us!


 yes lilac

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## acorn

Griffen 25, DIY Nutella Custard





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen

My Erlkonigin RTA sitting on an sx mini purchased from @Zeki Hilmi. Loving this combo and glad to be back vaping.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Stephen said:


> View attachment 53753
> My Erlkonigin RTA sitting on an sx mini purchased from @Zeki Hilmi. Loving this combo and glad to be back vaping.


Loverly. Good to have you back. Here is mine with a GEM tank.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

At the end of the day it's really hard to beat 2 REO Grands! Going out with the Divo for MTL and the O16 for lung hitting! Tropical Ice in the Divo and XXX in the O16...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Stephen

Andre said:


> Loverly. Good to have you back. Here is mine with a GEM tank.



I've always thought that the difference in regulated mods is overated, but after doing a side by side comparison with my IPV 2, with the same RTA, the quality of vape is night and day..... smoother and more refined, I guess it's just a more "intelligent" mod.

By the way that Gem Tank is absolutely awesome (Mark Bugs Design?), like you I love these style tanks, which are nice change from the current RBA that require at least a dual coil build to give a decent vape......... more flavour, less power = a tank that lasts a lot longer as an adv device.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vaporesso Combo - Tarot and Gemini!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre

Stephen said:


> I've always thought that the difference in regulated mods is overated, but after doing a side by side comparison with my IPV 2, with the same RTA, the quality of vape is night and day..... smoother and more refined, I guess it's just a more "intelligent" mod.
> 
> By the way that Gem Tank is absolutely awesome (Mark Bugs Design?), like you I love these style tanks, which are nice change from the current RBA that require at least a dual coil build to give a decent vape......... more flavour, less power = a tank that lasts a lot longer as an adv device.


Yip, authentic Mark Bugs GEM. Perfect to get as much tart as possible from my MMM Lime Party Extra.

I guess the problem with the IPV2 is that it cannot step down in power. I have one too (love the size), but only use it with a dripper at 30W and up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stephen

Andre said:


> Yip, authentic Mark Bugs GEM. Perfect to get as much tart as possible from my MMM Lime Party Extra.
> 
> I guess the problem with the IPV2 is that it cannot step down in power. I have one too (love the size), but only use it with a dripper at 30W and up.



Like you I''ve also now got a dripper (Derringer) on my IPV 2 running it just under 30W. It will be used exclusively for this function going forward.

By the way if you ever look to part company with the Gem, send me a PM.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SkollieG



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Kaizer



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## GadgetFreak

Eleaf 200w, Tsunami RDA, SS Build, 0.3ohm, 47.7 watts. Thanks a lot @VapeGrrl

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Kaizer

GadgetFreak said:


> Eleaf 200w, Tsunami RDA, SS Build, 0.3ohm, 47.7 watts. Thanks a lot @VapeGrrl
> View attachment 53982



(I am itching a little bit ) 50watts straight would look beautiful

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GadgetFreak

Kaizer said:


> (I am itching a little bit ) 50watts straight would look beautiful


Ok moving to to fifty 
Great device more than I expected from the various reviews on youtube

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kaizer

Always wondered what it would feel like for the fire button to be in the front of the mod. I have always had mods with the fire button on the side or on top.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

GadgetFreak said:


> Eleaf 200w, Tsunami RDA, SS Build, 0.3ohm, 47.7 watts. Thanks a lot @VapeGrrl
> View attachment 53982


It has the cutest little happy face

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## PrinceVlad

When you get bored at the office and try the Tsunami on the Dripmod





Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DrSirus-88

Vape for driving. Balrog with my moonshot.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## WARMACHINE

DrSirus-88 said:


> Vape for driving. Balrog with my moonshot.


Is that your Battlefield device ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

One of my GO TO setups... the VGod Minikin with a Vaporesso Target Tank with cCell Coils and XXX inside! Doesn't get a lot better than this!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BumbleBee

Ripping through some of @Zeki Hilmi's Jack, this stuff is scarily addictive

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DrSirus-88

WARMACHINE said:


> Is that your Battlefield device ?



Nope LOL - the below is my battlefield device

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

Picked up the two Avocado 24's in the wee hours this morning... have the black one built and on-line.

They are the perfect size for the Minikin's IMO, fit the VGOD like it was custom made for it. 

Rocking a 26Ni80 dual 3mm build netting 0.38 in the Black Avo24 with my DIY Amaretto Toffee Ice. When the two new Minikin V1.5 150W's get here the Avo24's will most likely reside on them full time.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## theyettie

BumbleBee said:


> Just got my Avocado today, it's bigger than I imagined. I just used it as it came with the standard build and drip tip, the flavour is very authentic on this but the airflow sucks! Also, it doesn't sit flush.
> 
> 
> View attachment 51967



I bought the 24mm Avo today, should be getting some vapemail Monday. I hope they've upgraded it somewhat...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DrSirus-88

Spydro said:


> Picked up the two Avocado 24's in the wee hours this morning... have the black one built and on-line.
> 
> They are the perfect size for the Minikin's IMO, fit the VGOD like it was custom made for it.
> 
> Rocking a 26Ni80 dual 3mm build netting 0.38 in the Black Avo24 with my DIY Amaretto Toffee Ice. When the two new Minikin V1.5 150W's get here the Avo24's will most likely reside on them full time.


Wow man - looks incredible and am well jealous.

Nice one

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kaizer

Spydro said:


> Picked up the two Avocado 24's in the wee hours this morning... have the black one built and on-line.
> 
> They are the perfect size for the Minikin's IMO, fit the VGOD like it was custom made for it.
> 
> Rocking a 26Ni80 dual 3mm build netting 0.38 in the Black Avo24 with my DIY Amaretto Toffee Ice. When the two new Minikin V1.5 150W's get here the Avo24's will most likely reside on them full time.




@Spydro Whats your thoughts so far?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

theyettie said:


> I bought the 24mm Avo today, should be getting some vapemail Monday. I hope they've upgraded it somewhat...


I'm excited for the Avo24, might go ahead and get me one also

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## theyettie

Velocity mini and tsunami. Check the Sig 150W... Old school!!!!  Both mods have some battle scars, but I don't mind, they've got character.
Sucking in the big ones with some DIY juices.

Enjoy die weekend guys and gals.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## theyettie

BumbleBee said:


> I'm excited for the Avo24, might go ahead and get me one also



By the looks of it, it should be another hit from Geekvape. These guys are doing some damn fine work nowadays!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## WARMACHINE

theyettie said:


> By the looks of it, it should be another hit from Geekvape. These guys are doing some damn fine work nowadays!!


I agree, I just wish their build quality was better, when a griffin clone has better posts than the authentic, you have to wonder.


----------



## theyettie

Spydro said:


> Picked up the two Avocado 24's in the wee hours this morning... have the black one built and on-line.
> 
> They are the perfect size for the Minikin's IMO, fit the VGOD like it was custom made for it.
> 
> Rocking a 26Ni80 dual 3mm build netting 0.38 in the Black Avo24 with my DIY Amaretto Toffee Ice. When the two new Minikin V1.5 150W's get here the Avo24's will most likely reside on them full time.



That looks LOVELY!!! You're making me jealous, even with mine arriving Monday. Thanks for screwing up my weekend bro.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## theyettie

WARMACHINE said:


> I agree, I just wish their build quality was better, when a griffin clone has better posts than the authentic, you have to wonder.



That's strange, the quality of the tsunami is impeccable and the guys I know with 22mm Avo's and griffins haven't complained. Maybe you got a dud or one of those Friday afternoon jobbies... Hope it's not to off putting. I reckon Geekvape is a company to keep an eye on. Ciao mate, have a lekker weekend!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie

theyettie said:


> That's strange, the quality of the tsunami is impeccable and the guys I know with 22mm Avo's and griffins haven't complained. Maybe you got a dud or one of those Friday afternoon jobbies... Hope it's not to off putting. I reckon Geekvape is a company to keep an eye on. Ciao mate, have a lekker weekend!!!



*too


----------



## Spydro

Kaizer said:


> Whats your thoughts so far?



Easy answer. I love my two SS Avo22's, but the Avo24's have more. A 5ml tank capacity verses a 3ml, so this lower build will not empty these tanks as fast as the bit higher builds do on the Avo22's; a sliding deck door that exposes extra fill/breathe holes so you don't have to use a needle tip past the wicks and will help keep the pressure constant in the tank; the custom look that matches the size of the Minikin top deck almost exactly side to side and to the front, and with this black one a sexy change from the SS of the Avo22's that I keep sorted with SS and Black D/T's.


Kind of wish I had bought them both black now... the Minikin V1.5 150W's I ordered will be an all black one and an all white one (or I can switch the doors on them for two black and white combos). Black would look great on both, but I'll be fine with the black on black and SS on white combos or either on mixed combos. I might even order another black Avo24 anyway that I could swap on my black/skulls Snow Wolf Mini. Could have it here by Monday/Tuesday.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## theyettie

Spydro said:


> Easy answer. I love my two SS Avo22's, but the Avo24's have more. A 5ml tank capacity verses a 3ml, so this lower build will not empty these tanks as fast as the bit higher builds do on the Avo22's; a sliding deck door that exposes extra fill/breathe holes so you don't have to use a needle tip past the wicks and will help keep the pressure constant in the tank; the custom look that matches the size of the Minikin top deck almost exactly side to side and to the front, and with this black one a sexy change from the SS of the Avo22's that I keep sorted with SS and Black D/T's.
> 
> 
> Kind of wish I had bought them both black now... the Minikin V1.5 150W's I ordered will be an all black one and an all white one (or I can switch the doors on them for two black and white combos). Black would look great on both, but I'll be fine with the black on black and SS on white combos or either on mixed combos. I might even order another black Avo24 anyway that I could swap on my black/skulls Snow Wolf Mini. Could have it here by Monday/Tuesday.



Seems like business is booming in Vegas with the amount of gear you just mentioned and getting another avo just for the hell of it... You must be extremely good with black jack? Or do you own the Bellagio?


----------



## theyettie

Kaizer said:


> (I am itching a little bit ) 50watts straight would look beautiful



Haha, another obsessive compulsive vaper I see... Sometimes I crank up the power to specific things I like, like my favourite radio station's frequency and that sort of thing... Stupid stupid boy I am.


----------



## Kilherza

my new toy

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Spydro

theyettie said:


> Seems like business is booming in Vegas with the amount of gear you just mentioned and getting another avo just for the hell of it... You must be extremely good with black jack? Or do you own the Bellagio?




Probably the last time I was in any casino was over 10 years ago. I was a friend of the boss of MGM Mirage/MGM Resorts International and his wife (who's office was in the Bellagio). Have not seen or talked to them in years, but from '98 to '05 saw them often. I also knew the owners of a couple of other casino's here, but haven't seen them for years either.

These reg mods/tanks are not expensive when compared to what most of my others cost. Even so I give up things to buy vape gear.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Avocado 24 is a real winner... decent sized tank, easy fill option, simple to build and wick and great flavour... I have been waiting for this device and the wait was worth it for sure! This is a Chicken Dinner! Oh and I picked up a new @hands drip tip from @Sir Vape before they put them on the web site!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> The Avocado 24 is a real winner... decent sized tank, easy fill option, simple to build and wick and great flavour... I have been waiting for this device and the wait was worth it for sure! This is a Chicken Dinner! Oh and I picked up a new @hands drip tip from @Sir Vape before they put them on the web site!
> View attachment 54136



Am liking my Avo24's so much I just bought another black one from the same seller (and for a discount). 
So will have 3 Minikins and 3 Avo24's for them. That is a win despite too many tanks for the reg mods. But then no one said I couldn't run some of these tanks on some of my GP PAPS 22mm/23mm mech mods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Am liking my Avo24's so much I just bought another black one from the same seller (and for a discount).
> So will have 3 Minikins and 3 Avo24's for them. That is a win despite too many tanks for the reg mods. But then no one said I couldn't run some of these tanks on some of my GP PAPS 22mm/23mm mech mods.



Yip I must say the Avo 24 has lived up to the hype... not often things live up to the hype but the Avo rocks... I know of two Vendors that had stock today and I think both are almost out of stock!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## theyettie

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip I must say the Avo 24 has lived up to the hype... not often things live up to the hype but the Avo rocks... I know of two Vendors that had stock today and I think both are almost out of stock!



Yip,@Vapers Corner stock flew of the preverbial shelf... Was lucky to get in there on time...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip I must say the Avo 24 has lived up to the hype... not often things live up to the hype but the Avo rocks... I know of two Vendors that had stock today and I think both are almost out of stock!



Well, you know how I feel about hype... about the same as you. But you said it right when you said the Avo24's rock. If I didn't already have a dozen tanks, more than 3 might come to live with me. But I'm going to settle for 3 on the the 3 Minikins for now. My supplier still has stock of the Avo24's, and now that he has them in hand weeks sooner than expected, he's even discounted the price. No idea how many he has of the SS and Black, but he's sold something like 60 already.

I have both of the Avo 22's on GP PAPS mechs now. A new "feeling" using tube mods again for more then just to test a new liquid on. But they are rocking the Avo's very well. I have 11 PAPS, so plenty to handle any excess tanks not getting used on the SWM's. The SNW's will probably run the 2 Gemini and a Target, switch off with other Target's. The PAPS will get both of the Cerabis, to me too big for the SWM's , some Target use maybe and maybe the Theorem if I bother with it again. I have ran the 2 Aeronaut's on them testing, but normally use my hybrid Senio's on them for that. Have lots of other mech mods too though that I could resurrect from The Box to have all tanks in use.

It's something to do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Kaizer

Rob Fisher said:


> The Avocado 24 is a real winner... decent sized tank, easy fill option, simple to build and wick and great flavour... I have been waiting for this device and the wait was worth it for sure! This is a Chicken Dinner! Oh and I picked up a new @hands drip tip from @Sir Vape before they put them on the web site!
> View attachment 54136



What build you running in there @Rob Fisher ? Any chance of getting a pic of the build please?


----------



## Rob Fisher

0,76Ω Build! Single Coil 24g Nichrome if I'm not mistaken... @BigGuy did the build for me...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm a bit of a stunned mullet right now... there are so many good setups these days it hard to choose one to vape on...

Discovered the O16 on the REO, the little Serpent Mini is damn fine, the IPV Pure X2 in special Joules mode on the IPV5 is really interesting, the Gemini cCell is just fantastic, the DIvo on a REO is a classic, the Avo 24 is outstanding and the Nugget with a Trinity cap and ceramic coil from Kangertech is damn cute and pretty good as well!

We have never been this spoilt for choices in the vaping game ever... and this doesn't include other keepers like the little Avo, The theorem, Aromamizer Supreme, Target Tank and Cerabis! It's a good time to be a vaper!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher and @Spydro , that avo 24 is tempting me....

Aaah

I dont need new vape gear
I dont need new vape gear
I dont need new vape gear

But i want....

Aaaaah

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher and @Spydro , that avo 24 is tempting me....
> 
> Aaah
> 
> I dont need new vape gear
> I dont need new vape gear
> I dont need new vape gear
> 
> But i want....
> 
> Aaaaah



If you snooze you loose Hi Ho @Silver! You do want an Avo 24... and also a Gemini with cCell... also you need a Minkin... and what about a cute Nugget?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , no, you are making it worse!!
You are actually the main creator of the wants and needs that circulate in my mind

But I love it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Alexander Scott

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher and @Spydro , that avo 24 is tempting me....
> 
> Aaah
> 
> I dont need new vape gear
> I dont need new vape gear
> I dont need new vape gear
> 
> But i want....
> 
> Aaaaah





Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , no, you are making it worse!!
> You are actually the main creator of the wants and needs that circulate in my mind
> 
> But I love it...
> 
> View attachment 54206



Must resist, already used up my Vape Budget for the month.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## J.P




----------



## Andre

Alexander Scott said:


> Must resist, already used up my Vape Budget for the month.....


You are lucky - I am about 2 years ahead!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mac75

Breakfast vape in a target tank...opus overture 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## skola

Happy Saturday!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee

skola said:


> Happy Saturday!!
> View attachment 54230


I have much jealousy for that coffee machine in the background and for that spectacular looking brew

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## skola

BumbleBee said:


> I have much jealousy for that coffee machine in the background and for that spectacular looking brew


If you willing to make the trip all the way to Lenasia I'll pour you a cup!!  Some of Truths' Resurrection blend.. Really enjoying this mild roasted bean..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

skola said:


> If you willing to make the trip all the way to Lenasia I'll pour you a cup!!  Some of Truths' Resurrection blend.. Really enjoying this mild roasted bean..


@skola, that's going on my bucket list right now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

Tarot + Moonshot + @Paulie apricot jam doughnut

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Here's my @skola inspired coffee shot

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GreenyZA

I'm still on this little guy. 0.8ohm dual 28g Kanthal build wicked with Rayon and dripping Hazeworks Scream. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mac75

GreenyZA said:


> I'm still on this little guy. 0.8ohm dual 28g Kanthal build wicked with Rayon and dripping Hazeworks Scream.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



A proper married setup!  nice!


----------



## Mac75

The only way to have warm pistachio ice cream on a cold rainy day







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nugget and Serpent Mini... cute set up and really produces!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GreenyZA

Mac75 said:


> A proper married setup!  nice!



Yea, this little guy was supposed to become my backup setup but I've been so impressed with him my Cuboid has become the backup and the Rolo is my desk driver. I cannot wait for the upgrade parts for the Cricket to land .


----------



## GreenyZA

Mac75 said:


> The only way to have warm pistachio ice cream on a cold rainy day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Very nice setup!!!


----------



## skola

BumbleBee said:


> Here's my @skola inspired coffee shot
> 
> View attachment 54232


I'm envious of those awesome juices you have to pair with your brew!!


----------



## Nailedit77

Diy apple cake and fruit loops  and ice cold draught

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Lushen

Find the lucky clover #Leprachaun

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Pixstar

Perfect for this chilled and rainy weather...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stephen

First build on the Avocado 22mm: twisted 26 awg 0.43 ohm coil, running @ 30 watts. Flavour, flavour, flavour. I'll definitely be adding the 24 mm.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform

Mac75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



MINIKIN


----------



## BillW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## anthony001

Some golden ticket!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Illustrating another function of the silicon sleeve. 

You can pick up several mods at once in one hand without scratching them on each other. And they don't go sliding all over.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Mac75

Silver said:


> Illustrating another function of the silicon sleeve.
> 
> You can pick up several mods at once in one hand without scratching them on each other. And they don't go sliding all over.
> 
> 
> View attachment 54305



Clever. . But i might need a bigger hand lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6 | Creative 2


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mohamed

Innokin Cortex 80 watt tc and Wotofo Serpent

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Genosmate



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Spydro

Since around the Witching Hour I have been rotating this group of five with a bottomless mug of Peaberry Kona.

Four Reo P67's with 2013 Cyclones, an O-16 and a Nuppin', and a Minikin VGOD/Avocado 24... all running favored DIY's.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Stephen

Following some insight from @Spydro on building an effective coil for the woodville mini, I've got it running at 1.2 ohms today vaping on Kings Crest Duchess, very enjoyable....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Spydro

Stephen said:


> Following some insight from @Spydro on building an effective could coil for the woodville mini, I've got it running at 1.2 ohms today vaping on Kings Crest Duchess, very enjoyable....
> View attachment 54324



Very nice Woodie and a great atty choice for it. It's always good to hear when a plan comes together.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stephen

Spydro said:


> Very nice Woodie and a great atty choice for it. It's always good to hear when a plan comes together.



Thanks for your help mate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen

Out with the wife for her birthday lunch

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## KB_314

Weekend combo since selling my DNA200. TM2/Stout 
(and FTC Drip the Hype / Paulies Coffee Cake / Paulies Apricot Jam doing the rounds)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing a new mod... it's rocks! Can't wait to show the world!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## GreenyZA

The mystery vape fur box mod... I want one

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GadgetFreak

Rob Fisher said:


> Testing a new mod... it's rocks! Can't wait to show the world!
> View attachment 54359


I think this is a 3 battery mod, hell I seen it yesterday on the web yesterday and forgot the name!


----------



## Deckie

GadgetFreak said:


> I think this is a 3 battery mod, hell I seen it yesterday on the web yesterday and forgot the name!


No .... it's the Segelei 213W TC Box Mod


----------



## GadgetFreak

Deckie said:


> No .... it's the Segelei 213W TC Box Mod



Segelei is much tinier. Look at @Rob Fisher 's hand, look at the distance between his palm and his other fingers, quite stretched.


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's neither a Sigelei 213 nor a 3 battery mod.


----------



## Rob Fisher

The PWM Ant mod from AntzModz!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Rob Fisher said:


> The PWM Ant mod from AntzModz!
> View attachment 54386
> View attachment 54387
> View attachment 54388
> View attachment 54389



Who is AntzModz @Rob Fisher?


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

VapeSnow said:


> Who is AntzModz @Rob Fisher?



@BigAnt on the forum. Busy signing up as a vendor. http://www.antzmodz.com/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> @BigAnt on the forum. Busy signing up as a vendor. http://www.antzmodz.com/


Been busy playing around with the colour options on their website. These are awesome!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## GreenyZA

After dinner coffee and some DIY choc brownie and wipped cream!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keyaam

Custom stripped RX200 and messes squared


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Got a new body for my eVic VTC Mini printed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## stevie g

Cuboid with aro supreme 4ml

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## method1



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Spydro

method1 said:


> View attachment 54592




Nice looking combo.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike

Someone convinced me I need this combo. I'm very happy they did

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex_123

Lukes custohm vape 2s PWM mod with TM2!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## valdero

Kbox Limitless

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Mike said:


> Someone convinced me I need this combo. I'm very happy they did
> 
> View attachment 54593


Now you are talking. Awesome little mod. I switch between the Theorem and Melo3 Mini on mine. Enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kamiel

Insane dual 10-wrap 3mm clapton build squeezed into this Griffin tank. Vapes at 200w with consummate ease. Seriously, it's not even that

hot.


----------



## Greyz

Received my Theorem tank in the mail today. I'm on fill number 3 now and it's really starting to shine now. Flavour coming through is superb, on par with the Haze dripper tank, dare I say better...
In there is some Snatch Dairy Queen on the stock Notch coil with stock wicks just shortened and thinned out for better wicking.
I was seriously starting to think this tank was a dud while I was waiting for it but now that I tried I'd say it's better than what I expected.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## brotiform

Time for a refill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cloudgeek

Evic VTC mini with Tron in a bronze finish

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

This is as close to perfection as one can get... Minikin VGod, Vaporesso Gemini, 0.9Ω cCell Coil that works and XXX in the tank!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## theyettie

Avo with some fused claptons in there. (Lord knows what the ID of the coils are,I did it with a pop rivet at work this morning...)


----------



## Spydro

Three Avocado's in rotation all night.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> This is as close to perfection as one can get... Minikin VGod, Vaporesso Gemini, 0.9Ω cCell Coil that works and XXX in the tank!
> View attachment 54688
> View attachment 54689



Agree on the VGOD, but with an AVO24 that any joose works stellar in. 
(Gemini leaks too much).


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Agree on the VGOD, but with an AVO24 that any joose works stellar in.
> (Gemini leaks too much).



Gemini Leaks? Where does yours leak from? I get a little from the air flow if I don't shut off the juice control when filling but it's not a deal breaker for me and only happens occasionally.


----------



## SkollieG

method1 said:


> View attachment 54592



ERMAHGHERD  In Love!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Gemini Leaks? Where does yours leak from? I get a little from the air flow if I don't shut off the juice control when filling but it's not a deal breaker for me and only happens occasionally.



I close the flow control and the bottom air when filling, reset them after. But it still weeps under the base and low on the base around the top and bottom of the AFC, even with the flow control just barely cracked open, the AFC barely open. And on the top cap if I run with top air (although that is likely just condensation from my long hits). Enough so that I have to take the tank off and clean it, blow the joose out of the AFC every time I want to refill it. Note that on this tank I do not leave the top fill cap loose like you do because of dry hit issues - I've never had a dry hit, not even with the flow control just barely cracked open despite the massive joose usage my draws want. It delivers joose fine even with the cap tight and flow control all but closed.

Whether just this particular Gemini tank only I don't know yet. The other one I bought they sent a Gemini RTA in error, and they just sent the supposedly right Gemini Sub Ohm yesterday. So it won't be here for a couple of days.

I haven't bothered to get deep into troubleshooting this tank... it's not my favorite tank. I put the Targets above the Gemini so far... they never give me a moments trouble and I don't mind their bottom fill at all because of that fact. 

The Avo's rule here, I don't see any of the other tanks changing that at this point. But then I am a build person, prefer to do my own builds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Boom!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## JW Flynn

Having a dop on the porch of our flat in Winkelspruit because it's a bit rainy outside. It had better stop soon so I an build a fire and make a braai! But this is what it looks like here. Still enjoying every second

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## JW Flynn

Those posts came from the phone. Don't know why there are doubles. Sorry about that....


----------



## brotiform

Vapour Mountain VM4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

JW Flynn said:


> Those posts came from the phone. Don't know why there are doubles. Sorry about that....


Worth a double view!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

JW Flynn said:


> Having a dop on the porch of our flat in Winkelspruit because it's a bit rainy outside. It had better stop soon so I an build a fire and make a braai! But this is what it looks like here. Still enjoying every second
> View attachment 54720
> View attachment 54721



Rainy or not, those are some great pictures. Thanks for sharing them.
I miss the years I lived right on the beach (in the 60's/70's San Francisco and Carmel, CA, the years I had a vacation home on Maui 80's/90's), especially when the summers get up to the 120's here on the desert.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SkollieG



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silent Echo

Vaped a few flavours today, but right now, Velocity mini on the cuboid with some DDD

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GreenyZA

Had to pull out the RX200 today since I felt aorry for her. Had to get used to the bulk again after 3 weeks on the Cricket. I must say I missed her. 






I spoiled the Crius with a dual 26g vertical coil setup with Rayon and filled with Hardwicks Smackaroon... YUMMY!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rossouw

Enjoying some Trinity in the Aromamiser and Coffee Cake in the Indestructible

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## anthony001

It's a full moon!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silent Echo

Theorem on the vtc mini with some scream and hazelnut cigar

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nailedit77

Pico and mutation, awesome little setup

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Frikkie6000



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silent Echo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zahz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape

Zahz said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Howsit @Zahz if you dont mind me asking, where did you buy that sleeve for your rx200?


----------



## E.T.

Subtank and vtc mini and some NCV milked on my fist semi self made coil

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Zahz

Vape said:


> Howsit @Zahz if you dont mind me asking, where did you buy that sleeve for your rx200?



Not at all. I got it from SirVape.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beethoven



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Cerberus



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## acorn

A handful of fatso's with some *24/25's

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## brotiform

Snow Wolf mini ft Lyche

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Inspired by @Genosmate I put CeeCee back into service... she is doing a great job with a Divo on top with a single 27g Kanthal Micro Coil coming out at 0.8Ω and Tropical Ice inside! I guess I should bring out my pads to give her a bit of a once over... now that I have a good build in her I will give her the full works tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Beethoven said:


> View attachment 55031



Also like your avatar pic @Beethoven


----------



## Silver

Aio

Still with the supplied 0.6ohm coil
Craft Vapour Melon on the Rocks 18mg. I know this juice well




The device is very small. Perhaps too small.

Flavour is muted. Not that vibrant punchy Melon on the Rocks I know.

It's stuck in the middle. A bit too loose for proper MTL and not a great lung hit.

Still need to get the Cubis 0.5 ohm coils.

On the plus side - no leaking and good as a backup

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## method1

Silver said:


> Aio
> 
> Still with the supplied 0.6ohm coil
> Craft Vapour Melon on the Rocks 18mg. I know this juice well
> 
> View attachment 55119
> 
> 
> The device is very small. Perhaps too small.
> 
> Flavour is muted. Not that vibrant punchy Melon on the Rocks I know.
> 
> It's stuck in the middle. A bit too loose for proper MTL and not a great lung hit.
> 
> Still need to get the Cubis 0.5 ohm coils.
> 
> On the plus side - no leaking and good as a backup



It's MUCH better with the cubis coil - let us know when you've tried it out!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

method1 said:


> It's MUCH better with the cubis coil - let us know when you've tried it out!



Thanks @method1 
I need to get those Cubis coils - will certainly report back after


----------



## brotiform

New rotational squad with me at work. It's serious overkill , need to start leaving gear at home

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## RiaanRed

brotiform said:


> New rotational squad with me at work. It's serious overkill , need to start leaving gear at home


I love your Griffin 25 on the Cuboid...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform

Thanks @RiaanRed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

My favourite setup at the moment 

Istick 120 and billow v3

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Theorem on my rolo, with some Paulie's apricot jam doughnut. Flavour is insane.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## GadgetFreak

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## brotiform

Feliks Karp said:


> Theorem on my rolo, with some Paulie's apricot jam doughnut. Flavour is insane.
> View attachment 55175



Awesome pic!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

brotiform said:


> Awesome pic!


Thanks bud!


----------



## theyettie

Glorious combo this. Clapping some DIY Vanilla Straw.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform

Todays dual handed vaping!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yagya



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cute and awesome!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Something different for me this morning. On the quest for a creamy ADV for winter, so far no winners...

Reactions: Like 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## skola



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

skola said:


> View attachment 55432


Hey @skola ! The thread is "What's in your HAND" not what's on your feet!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola

Stosta said:


> Hey @skola !  The thread is "What's in your HAND" not what's on your feet!


Dammit, posted in the wrong forum again!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## anthony001

Mmmmmm

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nailedit77

Ijust2 and obs ace

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## outlaw_cloud

A braai sounds awesome especially in this weather

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudSurfer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cloudgeek

My new setup... Smok TF RTA G2 on my new Rx200s..absolute beast of a combination!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## outlaw_cloud

Having a braai on a day like this is amazing

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CloudSurfer

Also rocking the tfg2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Winding down and warming up with some NDP Lemon Biscuit paired with a splash of ginger liqueur

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RiaanRed

Not in my hand...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Zahz

Say hello to my little friend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## GreenyZA

...what else...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## rabbitneko



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee

rabbitneko said:


> View attachment 55569


Love the logo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarcoF

Subtank with 0.2ohm hard nickel coil, and organic tobacco eliquid, on yihi SC 350 ml

MarcoF

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## anthony001

Sub Oem

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

anthony001 said:


> Sub Oem
> View attachment 55574


Almost Subohm!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nooby

Been a while... Thanks to @RIEFY and Zubyd

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silent Echo

Marshmallow Man almost finished

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silent Echo

Mac75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Nice man. What are your thoughts on the Laisimo so far?


----------



## Keyaam

brotiform said:


>



Make sure those juice channels are open before you take a toot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## skola



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Ernest

PINK Petri with 24g kanthal 3mm dual coils at .26 Ohm and she's not whistling any more, but chucking clouds at 70w. Got her just for fun and because I did not want to pay R80 for shipping two driptips. This is not for the office!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mac75

Silent Echo said:


> Nice man. What are your thoughts on the Laisimo so far?



Cool thanks man. Its almost 2 months with this mod. So far its been great no issues. Used it with a target tank in power mode on kanthal ccell and ni200 ccell TC vaping. Nice smooth vape with outstanding battery life. Currently vaping the limitless in power 70-80w and its performing well. Good battery life as well. I like the build quality and it feels solid. The finish on the mod is great. Its a pearl white. The screen seems to be scratch proof to an extent of course. 
With my OCD i am still looking for scratches that aren't there lol. Lastly the screen looks cool. I dont use the BT feature. Its more for logs and monitoring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spydro

Grey Noisy Cricket w/Fat Daddy Safety Kit running an Avo 22 with a dual KA1 24 ga, 4mm, 13 wrap 0.71 @ 99W build.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Spydro

Sorry, I double posted the picture somehow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cumulonimbus



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GadgetFreak

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Mac75

brotiform said:


>



Whats your take on the blueberry macaroon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brotiform

@Mac75 , absolutely perfect


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ernest said:


> PINK Petri with 24g kanthal 3mm dual coils at .26 Ohm and she's not whistling any more, but chucking clouds at 70w. Got her just for fun and because I did not want to pay R80 for shipping two driptips. This is not for the office!
> 
> View attachment 55591



@Ernest it's Salmon... Salmon...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mac75

brotiform said:


> @Mac75 , absolutely perfect



 (AWOL like button)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anthony001

A lil smackaroon

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Melo III with 0.9Ω cCell on Champagne Snow Wolf Mini! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Felt like something different this evening...

Pulled out the Rolo and Crius after quite a break and mixed a blend of PG/VG , menthol and a small dash of Blackbird. It's great!




I mixed about 6 ml in a 10ml bottle
- 3ml of 18mg PG/VG
- 3ml of plain PG/VG
- 8 drops of VM menthol concentrate
- about 0.5ml of 18mg WB Blackbird

It's lovely. Just enough Blackbird to get that distinctive taste but economical on this juice. It colours the whole bottle dark even though i put in just a small amount. And just enough menthol to feel it but not overdo it (for me at least). I got lucky on the first mix. Hehe.

Bacon wick. Lowish power at about 25 Watts. Enjoying it a lot.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Greyz

The TF-RDTA filled with BBM. Just swelling watching TV enjoying a vape #vapelyf

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarcoF

Origen V3 (Tobeco) with some lemon juice

Inviato dal mio LG-D855 utilizzando Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta

GadgetFreak said:


> View attachment 55629
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Nice to see someone else showing some Crius loving!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Felt like something different this evening...
> 
> Pulled out the Rolo and Crius after quite a break and mixed a blend of PG/VG , menthol and a small dash of Blackbird. It's great!
> 
> View attachment 55654
> 
> 
> I mixed about 6 ml in a 10ml bottle
> - 3ml of 18mg PG/VG
> - 3ml of plain PG/VG
> - 8 drops of VM menthol concentrate
> - about 0.5ml of 18mg WB Blackbird
> 
> It's lovely. Just enough Blackbird to get that distinctive taste but economical on this juice. It colours the whole bottle dark even though i put in just a small amount. And just enough menthol to feel it but not overdo it (for me at least). I got lucky on the first mix. Hehe.
> 
> Bacon wick. Lowish power at about 25 Watts. Enjoying it a lot.


And the Crius again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

Limitless mech mod + Tsunami

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

and another Crius...with some DIY Absinthe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Avocado24 on RX200 at 50w, single fused clapton (6 wraps,I.d 2.5mm,2x28g in 32g) coming in at 0.54ohm, airflow half open cyclops slots, wicks just combed out and tucked into the holes barely into tank, amazing vape

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Frikkie6000



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## valdero

lilvape

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Melo III number #2 with @ET's Slug Juice! Delicious!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## anthony001

Mmmmm

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Keyaam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silent Echo

anthony001 said:


> Mmmmm
> View attachment 55715



Nice laptop


----------



## Silent Echo

Noisy cricket with twisted messes squared and some awesome diy Rich Chai

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

My favourite setup with a new to tip thanks to @hands and Sir Vape. I got another one I'll post later. These things are incredible, no more mods and tanks for me, I'm just going to collect these!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Braai day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mac75

Sickboy77 said:


> Braai day
> 
> View attachment 55753



Hey man did you not notice that little mexican in your garden 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Mac75 said:


> Hey man did you not notice that little mexican in your garden
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought it was just me


----------



## Mac75

Sickboy77 said:


> I thought it was just me



Lol. That savanna is not bad at all. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77

Mac75 said:


> Lol. That savanna is not bad at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I only drink beer, but this stuff is very nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alexander Scott

Serpent Mini RTA, build: UD 26ga Kanthal A1, 3mm id, 8 wraps, coming in at 1.12 ohms on my Eleaf TC60W running at 16Watts, Vaping some Faerie Juice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Petrus

Time to support the Lions. Ashy Bac and ELP Special Reserve.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Don't know if they're eyeing out the@hands tip, or the VM XXX inside!




And because I had to!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Zahz

Stosta said:


> Don't know if they're eyeing out the@hands tip, or the VM XXX inside!
> 
> View attachment 55800
> 
> 
> And because I had to!
> 
> View attachment 55801



I think they want to Vape also 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Great poc @Stosta !
Vaporshark

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silent Echo

Snow wolf mini and Griffin 25 with some of @Paulie delicious apricot jam donut.

Oh... And a glass of Shiraz

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Braai Time with Champagne Snow Wolf, Melo III with cCell and XXX!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Braai Time with Champagne Snow Wolf, Melo III with cCell and XXX!
> View attachment 55845


Also braai time! But unlike @Silent Echo , I have something tasty to drink!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silent Echo

Stosta said:


> Also braai time! But unlike @Silent Echo , I have something tasty to drink!
> 
> View attachment 55852



I was going to send you that bottle of XXX 6mg that I'm not using. But now you get nothing.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Silent Echo said:


> I was going to send you that bottle of XXX 6mg that I'm not using. But now you get nothing.


Will trade for beer OR wino


----------



## waja09

Sunday Evening Desk Check !!!! Love my mods 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Woolies Guava Yoghurt

No match whatsoever compared to @Paulie's Guava

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

Silver Vein OG VV Grand, IGO-S, Syner running DIY Wackykonda.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Avril... she never ever leaves my side... new stuff comes and goes but Avril continues to perform... if I could only have one device it would be Avril. She is special and has been with me for a long time (Vaping Journey wise) and was given to me by Robert O' Neil!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Winter rains starting to paint the landscape green. Vaping an awesome DIY tobacco.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

Andre said:


> Winter rains starting to paint the landscape green. Vaping an awesome DIY tobacco.


Beautiful! Everything else past the Reo is quite nice too...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingSquid

anthony001 said:


> Mmmmm



Loving the RX200s! Where on earth did you find a cover for it?


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre

Mac75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning combo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mac75

Andre said:


> Stunning combo.



Thanks mate  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## circles

My new best friend, with some Paulie's Guava.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Mac75

The carbon on the 213 didn't look like carbon fibre for me so i decided to get it polished. Now it looks like carbon fibre 






Got the entire mod polished slick to the extent of making the bottom bezel chrome lol. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds

Yo guys whatsup 
I have a cuboid and griffin right now.
Wondering if you could suggest a new mod something that hits hard?


----------



## Silver

circles said:


> My new best friend, with some Paulie's Guava.



Great setup @circles 
You have fine taste in juice 
Paulie's Guava rocks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mac75 said:


> The carbon on the 213 didn't look like carbon fibre for me so i decided to get it polished. Now it looks like carbon fibre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the entire mod polished slick to the extent of making the bottom bezel chrome lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Damn! That Sig213 POPS!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen

First vape on the moonshot....... flavour flavour flavour

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mac75

Rob Fisher said:


> Damn! That Sig213 POPS!



Thanks Rob! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloudasaurus



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn

I'm always reaching for my cricket in the morning

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## brotiform

Andre said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

Couple of Griffs today

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Caveman

Some diy strawberry yogurt in my Tornado 

Sent from my D2533 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RiaanRed

Mac75 said:


> The carbon on the 213 didn't look like carbon fibre for me so i decided to get it polished. Now it looks like carbon fibre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the entire mod polished slick to the extent of making the bottom bezel chrome lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks ever better than original

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mac75

RiaanRed said:


> Looks ever better than original



You are so right @RiaanRed. The pics don't do justice. Why didn't sigelei choose this finish for the 213?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RiaanRed

At work with the best Mod, my griffin started leaking so had to switch to the melo 2 with one of the best juices available in SA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RiaanRed

Mac75 said:


> You are so right @RiaanRed. The pics don't do justice. Why didn't sigelei choose this finish for the 213?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you had to do it for someone..... What will the cost be?


----------



## Spydro

Andre said:


> Winter rains starting to paint the landscape green. Vaping an awesome DIY tobacco.



Nice picture Andre. Have been viewing a lot of pictures of SA since coming to the forum to get to know the country better. Both from searches and from clicking on members locations to see the areas they live in. SA is a beautiful and interesting country.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Ebony/Jatoba 2015 Woodvil/Manta Hybrid puffing DIY Iced Coconut Coffee at about 3AM my time.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Spydro

Andre said:


>



Another winning picture Andre. 

Back when I lived on the seashore (Carmel, CA) from the early 70's I put together a cactus, succulent & euphorbia collection that grew to around 800 plants from many countries, and around 70 Bonsai that were up to over 100 years old. Now my "cactus collection" is where I have lived for almost 25 years, on the Mojave Desert where I can just enjoy them and don't have to take care of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Trying out Pico #2 I picked up this morning with the Petri V2 on a 26 dual N80, 3.5mm .45 build that was made for a Noisy Cricket. Still clouds of vapor but tame in comparison, and I like the flavor better on the Pico @50W.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RiaanRed



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 56235



If it had a black Avo24 on it I'd call twins.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

REO Blue and Nuppin with @Paulie's 'Guava Ice'




Have been so busy the last few days that I literally have had no time to pitstop the REOs. Been mainly on the tanks. 

Tonight I rewicked and fired up REO Blue. Oh my word. In love all over again. The flavour is so good. So smooth. So direct. So pleasing with this juice and setup. REOs rock!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> REO Blue and Nuppin with @Paulie's 'Guava Ice'
> 
> View attachment 56245
> 
> 
> Have been so busy the last few days that I literally have had no time to pitstop the REOs. Been mainly on the tanks.
> 
> Tonight I rewicked and fired up REO Blue. Oh my word. In love all over again. The flavour is so good. So smooth. So direct. So pleasing with this juice and setup. REOs rock!



I hear that @Silver. Let the tanks take over for too long. Fun to play with, but getting the Reos back into ALL rotations has been going back to the place of perfect happiness.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## brotiform

My everyday double handed ol faithfuls

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## valdero

B&W

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kaizer



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Chezzig

Look how pretty she is  filled up with XXX

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn

Another day another tiny carry

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Ernest

Drip tip from @hands adding a nice touch.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chezzig said:


> Look how pretty she is  filled up with XXX
> 
> View attachment 56386



Oh WOW! Stunner! She is very pretty!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ernest said:


> View attachment 56390
> 
> Drip tip from @hands adding a nice touch.



A touch of class!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PrinceVlad

@Silver reading about that REO makes me more excited to start her up. Im just afraid my other gear goes to waste

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Smallest Dna200 mod i ever tested!
Really impressed of the quality of the Hcigar Vt133.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## GreenyZA

My first forced petina on the tube I got with the Noisy Cricket upgrade parts. 






The glazing is not quit done but I had to try her out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lushen

#DeskCheck #HandCheck #VapeCheck #CoffeeCheck

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sig 213 and Vaporesso ORC.... Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

There is a definite quality difference between the RX200S and the DNA200, the DNA feels so much more solid, the RX is clearly a budget version but still looks, feels and works great. Dual Ni80 coils on the Avo24 are doing a great job of turning @Paulie's Coffee Cake into dense flavourful fog

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

iJoy Limitless RDTA, dual twisted claptons (3 mm ID) running at 0.3 ohms, was tired of refilling the theorem every 30 min. It sits flush (which is my pet OCD, and funny enough has a shorter pin than the theorem). *edit i guess i got a disagree because of my terminology, the positive pin is more protruding than the theorems but if you measure with calipers from under the tank to the end of the postive pin that the entire pin/connector is a fraction smaller than the theorem.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## adiel baker

I love the aromamizer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mac75

Flavour Friday Drip Nyt







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nailedit77

My new little stealth setup

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Keyaam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Wolf

My new toy. Reuleaux RX200 and I Griffin 25 filled up with some delicious Debbie does donuts

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Keyaam

Wolf said:


> My new toy. Reuleaux RX200 and I Griffin 25 filled up with some delicious Debbie does donuts



Thats huge


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf

Keyaam said:


> Thats huge
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not really hey fits nicely in my hand after having the xcube 2 for so long


----------



## gman211991

Dual fused Clapton from Coil Empire in the gemini mega






Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Pico and moonshot paired with diy crunchy cereal
Vtc mini and obs ace paired with diy cinnamon ice cream donut
Ijust2 and subtank mini paired with diy pina colada cheesecake
Not to forget the ice cold draught  and braai going

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Keyaam

gman211991 said:


> Dual fused Clapton from Coil Empire in the gemini mega
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



Share a pic of those coils man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gman211991

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991

I get about 200puffs off a tank

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keyaam

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevkev

My favorite REO







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Spydro

Newest Pico (#3) SS/Melo III Mini with .9 cCell running DIY Wormwood.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lushen

Just did a whole lot admin in the house that has built up over a few months, and now chilling with the Leprachaun, loaded with Melinda's Melons

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

Following @Rob Fisher's suggestions for the bottle of Vapour Mountain XXX he sent me, I chose one of his favorite gear combo's for it as my first for it.

Snow Wolf Mini/Gemini Sub tank with 0.9Ω cCell running at 30W. I agree with him, this is a magical set up for the XXX... it is amazing.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Following @Rob Fisher's suggestions for the bottle of Vapour Mountain XXX he sent me, I chose one of his favorite gear combo's for it as my first for it.
> 
> Snow Wolf Mini/Gemini Sub tank with 0.9Ω cCell running at 30W. I agree with him, this is a magical set up for the XXX... it is amazing.
> 
> View attachment 56614



Glad you are in the zone @Spydro! It awesome to see a SA Juice being enjoyed in Vegas Baby! @Oupa - Vegas now - The World next!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Glad you are in the zone @Spydro! It awesome to see a SA Juice being enjoyed in Vegas Baby! @Oupa - Vegas now - The World next!



The XXX is an easy winner in this combo. It'll be in Reos next, with my favorite atty's for them (Nuppin', O-16, Cyclone) running big sub ohm coils. Probably a Nuppin' with a dual or high center parallel build first or an O-16 dual, and a 2013 Cyclone single. It's really nice to have enough of it to really put it through the paces in different gear to find out which combos will be my personal preferences for XXX.

There's actually 6 SA liquids being enjoyed in Vegas right now thanks to you brother.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## anthony001

A lil Smack

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## bakersman

Mine


My Missus

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Sunday braai night! A bit cold but not perturbed...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

And then round three, our four... Can't remember so probably closer on six...




That tank is loaded with a @Sickboy77 creation, is like a cinnamon cronut!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## DrSirus-88

Absolute winner winner .....................

With a little GQ High roller.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RiaanRed



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## KB_314

RiaanRed said:


> View attachment 56230


My adv for the better part of 6 months until I ran out a few weeks ago  Your pic made me (almost) dribble on my keyboard

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mark121m

Sigelei150 + Aspire Triton2
Koopermini + Twisted Messes v2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Srsgfx

Small but I cannot seem to put it down right now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yagya



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mac75

Notched clone velocity tank







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Got an AVO24, after doing the research of the RDTA out there. Loving it. Just like a dripper without the hassle of dripping. Looks great on the Minikin. Only drawback is this device is a juice monster. @Dr Phil thanks for the great build, and showing me how to wick this beast. I am so sorted now. This is my daily carry device for the foreseeable future

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## PsyCLown

Really enjoying this setup! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

PsyCLown said:


> Really enjoying this setup!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Looks great. What atomizer do you have on there please?


----------



## PsyCLown

Andre said:


> Looks great. What atomizer do you have on there please?


Got the Aelous Lite on there.

https://www.syntheticloud.com/index.php/atomizers/aeolus-lite-stainless-steel.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## anthony001

Some import

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Lushen

You know you gave your Leprachaun some good TLC when you can see your reflection in it 






Be proud @Justin Pattrick

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH

Lushen said:


> You know you gave your Leprachaun some good TLC when you can see your reflection in it


Does look nice all shiny.
Dave


----------



## Lushen

DaveH said:


> Does look nice all shiny.
> Dave



Feels like a new mod again and it helps with all the FOMO from the Reo thread lately

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing the Vaporesso Target 75VTC Starter Kit still!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DrSirus-88

Which one to drive and Vape. Settled with the balrog and vaporesso, less vapor so I can still see the road, great flavor and small easy to hold.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Dr Phil

Authentic petri cricket with up grade kit heaven!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Spydro

VM XXX in a Melo III 4ml with 0.9Ω cCell @30W on the White Snow Wolf Mini and loving it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

So this just looks awesome!





The only downside is that if you're not chain vaping, the glass stays black, and it's a heavy black so I can't even hold it up to the light to see how much liquid is left in there. So if I wasn't so concerned about impressing the ladies I would totally be considering swapping to the clear glass.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## BumbleBee

Stosta said:


> So this just looks awesome!
> 
> View attachment 56924
> View attachment 56926
> 
> 
> The only downside is that if you're not chain vaping, the glass stays black, and it's a heavy black so I can't even hold it up to the light to see how much liquid is left in there. So if I wasn't so concerned about impressing the ladies I would totally be considering swapping to the clear glass.


This looks cool, is that a thermochromic glass?


----------



## Stosta

BumbleBee said:


> This looks cool, is that a thermochromic glass?


If you mean it colour-changing when hot then yes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Stosta said:


> If you mean it colour-changing when hot then yes!


Yip, that's what I mean

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Piffed mod by @Stosta paired with my new moonshot

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Sickboy77 said:


> Piffed mod by @Stosta paired with my new moonshot
> 
> View attachment 56995


Looks good!


----------



## Nailedit77

This setup kicks like a MULE!!!!


----------



## zadiac



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Dubz

zadiac said:


>


Thats a fine piece of ass!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

T time at work

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## E.T.

Clouds4Days said:


> View attachment 57002
> 
> T time at work


MMMM that looks delicious, if you tea time snack looks like that, how does your lunch look?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

E.T. said:


> MMMM that looks delicious, if you tea time snack looks like that, how does your lunch look?



For lunch i got some linguine pasta and mince.
My wife always spoils me with lunch 
I got a keeper

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alexander Scott

Hand Check








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

P67 back in operation...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## PrinceVlad

If only I got paid for vaping and reading about Vapecon the whole day.....

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta

Really really loving this thing! Here was my lunch today. Cranked it up to 100W and it was smooth as silk, I'm actually just too soft to handle it! This Tornado Nano is something to be genuinely excited for, I hope it comes in black!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RiaanRed



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pico with updated firmware and custom logo! Boom!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

With some mesmerizing clouds (not mine ) in the background, vape life is wonderful, beautiful.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## brotiform

Good to be back after a serious bout of Man Flu

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Alexander Scott



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RiaanRed

Sig 213 and iJoy Tornado

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nailedit77



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheVapeApe

Picked up the Dripbox160 yesterday and WOW I am super happy with it, from small hits to sun blockers this bad boy is amazing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GreenyZA

I've been through so many setups, and this is still my absolute favourite.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## outlaw_cloud

Cherry pop fizz on the ijust2 an amazing menthol Vape by the guys at ohm my ecig






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrSirus-88

My setups for today. I am absolutely loving that XXX in the vaporesso.

But can't live with out my apricot jam donut.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## kevkev

Andre said:


>



Stunning view, stunning mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouder

My VTC Mini and some EPIC Fogg's Milky Way...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Barak

Now i just need a beer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lushen

Clouder said:


> My VTC Mini and some EPIC Fogg's Milky Way...
> View attachment 57250


 
I would double like your post just for the Rossi logo

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Clouder

Haha @Lushen he's a LEGEND!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Spydro

Andre said:


>



Always like views of SA itself as backdrops for the gear.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mac75

Turbo night. Berry blaze and pomgurt. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Keyaam

GreenyZA said:


> I've been through so many setups, and this is still my absolute favourite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I need to get an avo22 for my noisy cricket. What build u got?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiaanRed



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Mac75

RiaanRed said:


> View attachment 57334



Good looking 213  custom wrap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RiaanRed

Mac75 said:


> Good looking 213  custom wrap?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.
Custum Imported from ZapWraps

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JoeSmoke

Just upgraded this afternoon, really enjoying it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn

Mutation on the iJust2 battery with some diy Lemon Meringue Pie

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TheVapeApe

Lushen said:


> I would double like your post just for the Rossi logo





Clouder said:


> Haha @Lushen he's a LEGEND!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



if you guys are real fans I have a R15000 Photo Book or Rossi's only 2000 copies in the world

And In My Hand Right Now......Dripbox 160 and some Haze Works Scream


----------



## Lord Vetinari



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

RiaanRed said:


> View attachment 57334


I feel like disliking this just to **** with your head


----------



## Stephen

Just picked up the Sigelei 213 from @Mac75. Love the custom polish, what a classy mod.

Vaping on Nicoticket Frenilla in the Avocado.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Mac75

Stephen said:


> Just picked up the Sigelei 213 from @Mac75. Love the custom polish, what a classy mod.
> 
> Vaping on Nicoticket Frenilla in the Avocado.
> View attachment 57422



One of a kind. Very nice. Enjoy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen

TheVapeApe said:


> if you guys are real fans I have a R15000 Photo Book or Rossi's only 2000 copies in the world
> 
> And In My Hand Right Now......Dripbox 160 and some Haze Works Scream



Peechers pleeeez 

Or it didn't happen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Getting ready for the rugga just now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper

Great braai with great friends.
Brandy 
KangerTech 120 with Mother's Unicorn Milk in the dripper
KBOX Mini with DDD
Picco and Theorem with Reaper
and rugby!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoky Jordan

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 57297


Yoh lekker sleeve @BumbleBee where did you get it


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheVapeApe

SAVaper said:


> View attachment 57424
> 
> 
> Great braai with great friends.
> Brandy
> KangerTech 120 with Mother's Unicorn Milk in the dripper
> KBOX Mini with DDD
> Picco and Theorem with Reaper
> and rugby!


Hey SAVaper what RDA is on that Kbox 120? Very Nice I like


----------



## BumbleBee

Smoky Jordan said:


> Yoh lekker sleeve @BumbleBee where did you get it


https://www.fasttech.com/p/4677703

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper

TheVapeApe said:


> Hey SAVaper what RDA is on that Kbox 120? Very Nice I like


Thanks
Yes I enjoy it very much


----------



## TheVapeApe

Lushen said:


> Peechers pleeeez
> 
> Or it didn't happen



My morning Vape and a Pic of the sealed Rossi Collectors Photo Book. I had 2 and opened one to look through which I then sold. There are only 2000 Copies of this book in the world, of which at least 1000 were absorbed by Yamaha Race team and staff and about 1000 distributed around the world and given firstly to the original buyers of the limited edition YZF-R1SP. Yamaha SA also gave out a few to the top Dealers in the country.
I also have the 2010 Yamaha Photo Book showcasing the 2010 battle between Lornzo and Rossi.......Pure Gold

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Lushen

TheVapeApe said:


> My morning Vape and a Pic of the sealed Rossi Collectors Photo Book. I had 2 and opened one to look through which I then sold. There are only 2000 Copies of this book in the world, of which at least 1000 were absorbed by Yamaha Race team and staff and about 1000 distributed around the world and given firstly to the original buyers of the limited edition YZF-R1SP. Yamaha SA also gave out a few to the top Dealers in the country.
> I also have the 2010 Yamaha Photo Book showcasing the 2010 battle between Lornzo and Rossi.......Pure Gold



I am sooo jealous right now 
That is going to be worth it's weight in gold when the doctor eventually retires...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoky Jordan

My new Pico just loving the size and power

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Cobrali

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Efusion Duo DNA133 with Snatch Flash Fried

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## TheVapeApe

Cobrali said:


> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk
> 
> Efusion Duo DNA133 with Snatch Flash Fried


Yoh that dotmod RDA is sick

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali

TheVapeApe said:


> Yoh that dotmod RDA is sick


Agree and the flavour is awesome! My target has been resting when i am home..only time it is out is when i drive and vape!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Time for a Irish Ale and ELP SPECIAL RESERVE on this freezing Sunday

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

At work with the vtc mini and the Moradin i got yesterday from vape king. Really nice rta. But im not sure if i like it more than my serpent mini yet. Flavour is really good but not as smooth.
And so far seems very economical and im running dual claptons.

Was a bit of a mission to fit bit where there is a will there is a way.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Petrus

Clouds4Days said:


> View attachment 57471
> 
> At work with the vtc mini and the Moradin i got yesterday from vape king. Really nice rta. But im not sure if i like it more than my serpent mini yet. Flavour is really good but not as smooth.
> And so far seems very economical and im running dual claptons.
> 
> Was a bit of a mission to fit bit where there is a will there is a way.


What machine is that?


----------



## Clouds4Days

Petrus said:


> What machine is that?



Haas vf3 cnc milling machine.
Nice toys when youve come from conventionl machines


----------



## Petrus

Clouds4Days said:


> Haas vf3 cnc milling machine.
> Nice toys when youve come from conventionl machines


Wow, impressive.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Petrus said:


> Wow, impressive.



If i wasnt so busy i would venture into mech mod manufacturing but not worth it for me as i dont have the time. Already working on Sundays at the moment hahaha.


----------



## Spydro

Black Minikin V1.5 150W, Black Avocado 24, DIY Spiced Chai Toranado..... Minikin VGOD 120W, Black Avocado 24, DIY Patchouli.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

vGod Minikin with vGod Trick Tank!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RiaanRed

Dripping an awesome dudes (@Chris du Toit) DIY Blackcurrant... EPIC!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

RiaanRed said:


> Dripping an awesome dudes (@Chris du Toit) DIY Blackcurrant... EPIC!
> View attachment 57499



The Black Currant sounds yummy.


----------



## RiaanRed

Spydro said:


> The Black Currant sounds yummy.


Really really Good!


----------



## Lushen

Petrus said:


> Time for a Irish Ale and ELP SPECIAL RESERVE on this freezing Sunday
> View attachment 57470



Very very sexy T-Mod you got there

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouder



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## bakersman

Clouder said:


>


Nice!


----------



## Stephen

Kayfun Lite sitting on the Sigelei with a single stainless steel 0.5 ohm coil build.

Still prefer the gem style tanks over my most recent purchases being the Moonshot and Avocado...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

Sunday night watching the F1 with the mini wolf and gemini ccell tank.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Boktiet

For the cold rain and wind in JHB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer

Clouds4Days said:


> Sunday night watching the F1 with the mini wolf and gemini ccell tank.
> View attachment 57539



nice hands...... #justsaying

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Kaizer said:


> nice hands...... #justsaying



All the better too hold my mod and....Mod my dear

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DrSirus-88

The Winning combination. Cannot go wrong. Brightens up your evening during load shedding

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

SX Mini came out of retirement because the Champagne Snow Wolf Mini was killed by the Melo III 4ml after dumping the contents of the tanks on the mod... twice...  ProTank 4 on top... a great tank with no issues so far...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> SX Mini came out of retirement because the Champagne Snow Wolf Mini was killed by the Melo III 4ml after dumping the contents of the tanks on the mod... twice...  ProTank 4 on top... a great tank with no issues so far...
> View attachment 57627



Oh dam uncle Rob thats terrible . I wanna cry even.
Today we morn the loss of a beautiful mod..
I think a moment of silence is appropriate at this point in time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Oh dam uncle Rob thats terrible . I wanna cry even.
> Today we morn the loss of a beautiful mod..
> I think a moment of silence is appropriate at this point in time.



I'm hoping when the juice dries out it may resurrect itself... but right now it has a mind of it's own and it decides if it want to vape at 5 watts or 75 watts...


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm hoping when the juice dries out it may resurrect itself... but right now it has a mind of it's own and it decides if it want to vape at 5 watts or 75 watts...



I dont know if this works but ive heard it works on cell phones.
Apparently if you put a phone inside a tub of raw rice it absorbs the moisture.
Might be worth a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> I dont know if this works but ive heard it works on cell phones.
> Apparently if you put a phone inside a tub of raw rice it absorbs the moisture.
> Might be worth a try.



Yip have rescued a couple of phones with rice... must try it... thanks for the reminder!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Clouds4Days said:


> I dont know if this works but ive heard it works on cell phones.
> Apparently if you put a phone inside a tub of raw rice it absorbs the moisture.
> Might be worth a try.



They say that if you leave your phone in the bowl of uncooked rice overnight then little Asians will come out and magically fix the water damage....
sorry couldn't resist

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## method1

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip have rescued a couple of phones with rice... must try it... thanks for the reminder!



Only difference is that rice won't absorb the sugars and other sticky stuff from juice, worth a shot though.

If all else fails, rinse with hot water to try and clean out the gunk (i know it sounds counter intuitive) and leave to rice dry for a few days.
I've saved quite a few computer keyboards and other gadgets this way, but also sent some other things to a permanent grave


----------



## Rob Fisher

method1 said:


> Only difference is that rice won't absorb the sugars and other sticky stuff from juice, worth a shot though.
> 
> If all else fails, rinse with hot water to try and clean out the gunk (i know it sounds counter intuitive) and leave to rice dry for a few days.
> I've saved quite a few computer keyboards and other gadgets this way, but also sent some other things to a permanent grave



I did make a vain attempt at opening the Snow Wolf and removed a few screws but it didn't come apart... I must say I was tempted to try the warm water and rice idea... if it still has a mind of it's own tomorrow I will try that... have nothing to lose...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz

method1 said:


> Only difference is that rice won't absorb the sugars and other sticky stuff from juice, worth a shot though.
> 
> If all else fails, rinse with hot water to try and clean out the gunk (i know it sounds counter intuitive) and leave to rice dry for a few days.
> I've saved quite a few computer keyboards and other gadgets this way, but also sent some other things to a permanent grave



Maybe give it a soak in some isopropyl alcohol, the alcohol will displace the liquid, dissolve the sugars and evaporate in a few minutes.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

Rob Fisher said:


> I did make a vain attempt at opening the Snow Wolf and removed a few screws but it didn't come apart... I must say I was tempted to try the warm water and rice idea... if it still has a mind of it's own tomorrow I will try that... have nothing to lose...



Isopropyl alcohol instead of water

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Greyz said:


> Isopropyl alcohol instead of water



That could also work.. for some reason I usually get good results with warm water when it comes to juice, it does just need at least 4 days to dry out, or maybe "steep" is more accurate?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

method1 said:


> That could also work.. for some reason I usually get good results with warm water when it comes to juice, it does just need at least 4 days to dry out, or maybe "steep" is more accurate?



Water will work but not tap water, that thing will leave other nasties behind after it evaporates. Some Evian maybe....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Greyz said:


> Water will work but not tap water, that thing will leave other nasties behind after it evaporates. Some Evian maybe....


Evan, I also hate that guy.


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> I did make a vain attempt at opening the Snow Wolf and removed a few screws but it didn't come apart... I must say I was tempted to try the warm water and rice idea... if it still has a mind of it's own tomorrow I will try that... have nothing to lose...



Hmmm. Would think it would come apart fairly easy by just removing the 4 screws in the battery box and then popping it out.

Where did the Melo III dump the joose from... the AFC? Maybe something associated with the vape lock problems you've had with it?


----------



## Spydro

Minikin V1.5, Avo 24 and DIY Kicked Rum Kola.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Hmmm. Would think it would come apart fairly easy by just removing the 4 screws in the battery box and then popping it out.
> 
> Where did the Melo III dump the joose from... the AFC? Maybe something associated with the vape lock problems you've had with it?



Yip I took out the 4 screws but nothing budged... I'm not the world best handyman and I tend to be dangerous with a screwdriver in hand... I don't have the patience and tend to use force rather than finesses. 

Yip the Melo III 4ml version developed an airlock and I loosened the juice fill and if you leave it like that gravity takes over and the entire contents of the tank is dumped through the airflow at the bottom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

What's in my hand is still the best device ever made since the dawn of time... Avril never lets me down...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip I took out the 4 screws but nothing budged... I'm not the world best handyman and I tend to be dangerous with a screwdriver in hand... I don't have the patience and tend to use force rather than finesses.
> 
> Yip the Melo III 4ml version developed an airlock and I loosened the juice fill and if you leave it like that gravity takes over and the entire contents of the tank is dumped through the airflow at the bottom.



I checked all three of my SWM's, found that I have two versions. Two have 4 screws, one has 5 (the extra down in the the bottom on the top left side). IOW 2 down in the batt trough left side top and bottom, and the 3 on top in corners. Maybe tomorrow I'll try to take one of mine apart.

Still can't understand why you and others have had all these air lock issues with the Gemini and now Melo III when I have not on any of mine.


----------



## DrSirus-88

Early morning desk check.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> I checked all three of my SWM's, found that I have two versions. Two have 4 screws, one has 5 (the extra down in the the bottom on the top left side). IOW 2 down in the batt trough left side top and bottom, and the 3 on top in corners. Maybe tomorrow I'll try to take one of mine apart.
> 
> Still can't understand why you and others have had all these air lock issues with the Gemini and now Melo III when I have not on any of mine.



I found a 3rd screw under the sticker... I got it open and from what I can see there is very little juice inside the mod... but enough to cause an issue.

Yip the airlock issue is a boggler... I don't see much reported around the globe... but it sure is a airlock issue... I wonder if the airlock issue only appears after the cCell gets a bit bunged up with use? Even my new ORC tank gets an airlock.... and this only came after a week of use so maybe it's a cCell issue after major use?


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chad B

some good custard after breakfast

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouder

In my hand right now, is a colleagues mod which I have to pitstop....

I can't believe this oke is still alive!!!




I can Honestly say, mine has *never* looked like this!
@Casper wanted to vomit when I saw it...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## PrinceVlad

Clouder said:


> In my hand right now, is a colleagues mod which I have to pitstop....
> 
> I can't believe this oke is still alive!!!
> 
> View attachment 57670
> 
> 
> I can Honestly say, mine has *never* looked like this!
> @Casper wanted to vomit when I saw it...


Luckily Vaping is safer than smoking!


----------



## PrinceVlad

Did an exchange with a retailer and got this. Nice.....gone through two tanks already. Whats the difference between the 0.3 and 0.5 ohm coils....apart from the resistance?

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Frikkie6000

Clouder said:


> In my hand right now, is a colleagues mod which I have to pitstop....
> 
> I can't believe this oke is still alive!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can Honestly say, mine has *never* looked like this!
> @Casper wanted to vomit when I saw it...



 wow..... not healthy at all !


----------



## DrSirus-88

Some espresso coffee and coffee cake for this freezing day. Coffee cake has never been this good. Praise the PETRI

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

PrinceVlad said:


> Did an exchange with a retailer and got this. Nice.....gone through two tanks already. Whats the difference between the 0.3 and 0.5 ohm coils....apart from the resistance?
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


No other difference that I am aware of.


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

Pico + Theorem with new drip tip, firing fused Claptons with NCV Trinity

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> I found a 3rd screw under the sticker... I got it open and from what I can see there is very little juice inside the mod... but enough to cause an issue.
> 
> Yip the airlock issue is a boggler... I don't see much reported around the globe... but it sure is a airlock issue... I wonder if the airlock issue only appears after the cCell gets a bit bunged up with use? Even my new ORC tank gets an airlock.... and this only came after a week of use so maybe it's a cCell issue after major use?



Replied elsewhere Brother Rob instead of my hijacking this thread further.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaporesso-gemini-ccell-wonders-and-blunders.t22239/page-4#post-386068

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

DrSirus-88 said:


> Some espresso coffee and coffee cake for this freezing day. Coffee cake has never been this good. Praise the PETRI
> View attachment 57673



A double win. It's way over 100° F here now days with the 120's just around the corner, but the heat doesn't sway my bottomless mug of coffee pretty much in hand 24/7, or having some @Paulie's Coffee Cake or other DIY coffee liquids in my rotation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## DrSirus-88

Spydro said:


> A double win. It's way over 100° F here now days with the 120's just around the corner, but the heat doesn't sway my bottomless mug of coffee pretty much in hand 24/7, or having some @Paulie's Coffee Cake or other DIY coffee liquids in my rotation.


When I have all of that in my hands it feels like Christmas. Nothing better lol.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sig 213 (aka Sig 150) with Vaporesso ORC... my favourite non REO setup!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Frikkie6000



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tested the Magic Coiler and made an awesome looking 8 wrap 27g Kanthal Micro Coil at 0.99Ω for the Cyclone on the Salmon Woodvil!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Lushen

Rob Fisher said:


> Tested the Magic Coiler and made an awesome looking 8 wrap 27g Kanthal Micro Coil at 0.99Ω for the Cyclone on the Salmon Woodvil!
> View attachment 57725



Pictures of the coil? 

That woodvil is gorgeous. Just absolute class!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lushen said:


> Pictures of the coil?
> 
> That woodvil is gorgeous. Just absolute class!



Need to rebuild it... 0.99Ω is a bit too high... prefer around the 0.6Ω to 0.7Ω mark...


----------



## Kamiel

Brand new Movkin Rolo... I mean Diguiser. a Vaporesso Griffin... I mean, Gemini (RTA - also brand new), topped up with Milky Strawberry Ice Cream. 

I've always wanted a recessed-tank mod for travel and the Disguiser fits the bill as its much more affordable per watt than say the Athena or the *shudders* Railbox. Refill is a bit of a schelp - especially on Griffin-esque tanks where you have to remove the top cap but other than that, I'm enjoying it. 

Going to get the squonk addon kit soon for gees.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dr Phil

@DrSirus-88 that petri is worth every cent :-}


----------



## DrSirus-88

Dr Phil said:


> @DrSirus-88 that petri is worth every cent :-}



With out a doubt buddy. The best flavour ever

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## cam

work of art. thanks paddy vapes

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee

This stuff is pretty darn good

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## PrinceVlad

Braai and beer time






Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz

Castle Lite accompanied by DIY Bombies Nana Cream on top of the new Smok H-Priv.
Let the weekend begin!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stephen

Running Opus Interlude in this combo.

The Opus is an enjoyable vape but best suited to MTL as opposed to DLH

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## anthony001

Mmmmmm

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silent Echo

Lunch with XXX in the Gemini and Coffee Cake in the Crown. Evening with VM4 in the Griffin and Old Fashioned R&Rin in the Avocado

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mac75

Silent Echo said:


> Lunch with XXX in the Gemini and Coffee Cake in the Crown. Evening with VM4 in the Griffin and Old Fashioned R&Rin in the Avocado
> 
> View attachment 57914
> View attachment 57915



That Laisimo L1 G25 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yolande08

After being a smoker, I started to vape. After vaping for a while, I fell back into the deep end with smoking. Once again I'm back onto vaping and this time I'm here to stay. Already want a better one! Any recommendations?

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Yolande08 said:


> After being a smoker, I started to vape. After vaping for a while, I fell back into the deep end with smoking. Once again I'm back onto vaping and this time I'm here to stay. Already want a better one! Any recommendations?


Welcome back to a world of clean and great smelling air 

The Pico kit is a pretty good setup as it is, when you say you want something better, what do you mean? What about the Pico isn't enough?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rossouw

Yolande08 said:


> After being a smoker, I started to vape. After vaping for a while, I fell back into the deep end with smoking. Once again I'm back onto vaping and this time I'm here to stay. Already want a better one! Any recommendations?


Try some of the target cCell 0.9ohm coils in there, I haven't tried it before but it is apparently amazing! @Rob Fisher can tell you more about that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rolo and Crius

Diluted Blackbird with lots of menthol on a cold JHB night.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Kamiel

Haven't had such a tough time building coils as I have had with this thing.The spinning deck and its utter refusal to make a connection until I pop the chimney on, made pinching and wicking harrowing as all hell...

Worth every cent & second though. Gorgeous tank!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silent Echo

Silver said:


> Rolo and Crius
> 
> Diluted Blackbird with lots of menthol on a cold JHB night.
> 
> View attachment 57941



Really want to try some of this infamous Blackbird @Silver!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds

Vape gift

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## outlaw_cloud

Istick pico with a aspire cleito and scream by hazeworks to get this Friday started






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pico, Melo III Mini, cCell 0.9Ω, new @hands Drip Tip and XXX inside! Life is pretty good right now!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Love that white Pico Rob - looks very good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## outlaw_cloud

Rob Fisher said:


> Pico, Melo III Mini, cCell 0.9Ω, new @hands Drip Tip and XXX inside! Life is pretty good right now!
> View attachment 57986



How's the flavor on the melo 3 mini with the cCell coil? I found the stock coils mute the flavor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

outlaw_cloud said:


> How's the flavor on the melo 3 mini with the cCell coil? I found the stock coils mute the flavor



This setup is probably the best flavour setup I own... the cCell 0.9Ω absolutely loves being in this tank!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> This setup is probably the best flavour setup I own... the cCell 0.9Ω absolutely loves being in this tank!


Does that mean you're ready to start selling your REO's Spikey?


----------



## PrinceVlad

Mine and my wife's! More than two months and I have no desire for a stinky. My wife on the other hand does not like vaping on bit.....says it stinks 






Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stephen

Sx mini with Erlkonigin RTA

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Does that mean you're ready to start selling your REO's Spikey?



Nope... I was referring to flavour tanks... Avril and the rest are staying just where they are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Rock n Roll
Great craftsmanship, local is lekker. Better built than a Reo. Well done @Justin Pattrick

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## Justin Pattrick

WARMACHINE said:


> Rock n Roll
> Great craftsmanship, local is lekker. Better built than a Reo. Well done @Justin Pattrick
> View attachment 58054


Thanks for the compliment! Glad you enjoying the little bugger.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar

Stephen said:


> Sx mini with Erlkonigin RTA
> View attachment 58003


@Stephen is that an authentic Erlkonigin?


----------



## Cerberus



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mac75

Tasty trinity






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stephen

Pixstar said:


> @Stephen is that an authentic Erlkonigin?


Unfortunately not @Pixstar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

Stephen said:


> Unfortunately not @Pixstar


Still a very nice tank that.


----------



## RiaanRed

Some Amazing flavor on this Goon

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Moonshot on Vaptio 150w filled with diy cereal crunch and an ice cold beer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

Sig213, Petri V2, Trinity Competition Glass Cap.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Lushen

Tonight's company while the wife makes an Italian pasta

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## anthony001

Some donuts

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I spent most of the weekend out with the little Pico... there is no doubt that this is a real winner if you are looking for a trouble free setup with outstanding flavour from a cCell Coil.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

Having a Reo morning with coffee and tobacco vapes (crappy pic, crappy camera is acting up).

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nailedit77



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stephen

Surprised more people don't put a 510 drip tip on the Moonshot, personally find it significantly improves the vape experience.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Rafique

Last night chilled with an awesome avocado 24 and some Orion The belt

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Keith Milton



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## brotiform

Nothing , lost my new RX200S , RX200 , moonshot , Tornado , Griff 22 , Griff 25 , UD Bag , juices and drip tips this past weekend  that's the end of my vape journey


----------



## Vape_r

@brotiform how?!


----------



## Greyz

brotiform said:


> Nothing , lost my new RX200S , RX200 , moonshot , Tornado , Griff 22 , Griff 25 , UD Bag , juices and drip tips this past weekend  that's the end of my vape journey


WTF bud? How did u lose it all?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Frikkie6000

brotiform said:


> Nothing , lost my new RX200S , RX200 , moonshot , Tornado , Griff 22 , Griff 25 , UD Bag , juices and drip tips this past weekend  that's the end of my vape journey



What Happened ?!


----------



## brotiform

Had all my gear with me and left it at the place we were at , someone picked it up and made off with it before I realised I had forgotten it. 

#stupidityatitsfinest


----------



## Stephen

brotiform said:


> Had all my gear with me and left it at the place we were at , someone picked it up and made off with it before I realised I had forgotten it.
> 
> #stupidityatitsfinest


Sorry to hear that @brotiform, not sure if you have insurance, but it might be covered under your all risks


----------



## anthony001

Tonight's check

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## E.T.

Just vooping

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mac75

brotiform said:


> Had all my gear with me and left it at the place we were at , someone picked it up and made off with it before I realised I had forgotten it.
> 
> #stupidityatitsfinest



Sorry man. Got a velocity rdta clone tank that you can have if u can get a mod. Let me know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## JoeSmoke

outlaw_cloud said:


> How's the flavor on the melo 3 mini with the cCell coil? I found the stock coils mute the flavor
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I found that I got serious burnt taste using the standard coils, upgraded to the cCell coil and everything is hunky dory now. The cCell's make a huge difference.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pico Kit number 2!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Absolutely nothing seeing I lost my Rx200 and Smok tank this weekend


----------



## DaveH

Snap! @Rob Fisher 



Dave

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silent Echo

@brotiform @CloudmanJHB  So sorry to hear about your vape stuff. That is absolutely terrible! I will check if I have any spare mods and tanks at home later.


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Silent Echo said:


> @brotiform @CloudmanJHB  So sorry to hear about your vape stuff. That is absolutely terrible! I will check if I have any spare mods and tanks at home later.



Thanks for the kind word bud, I have a old Mech mod which i can use at least. 
I went to draw money and put it down on the ATM and walked away.
Suppose its self inflicted, damn 3 second memory !


----------



## CloudmanJHB

brotiform said:


> Nothing , lost my new RX200S , RX200 , moonshot , Tornado , Griff 22 , Griff 25 , UD Bag , juices and drip tips this past weekend  that's the end of my vape journey



Ouch and I thought my loss was nasty! Sorry to hear about that bud!


----------



## Feliks Karp

I wanted an RDA, I also happen to be a giant man-child so this was inevitable :

Reactions: Like 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Nizo

New Setup

Reuleaux DNA200 + VCMT 25mm (with dual Clapton 7 wrap coils) + 3*Samsung INR 18650-30Q 3000mAh Batteries = GOD

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DaveH

CloudmanJHB said:


> Thanks for the kind word bud, I have a old Mech mod which i can use at least.
> I went to draw money and put it down on the ATM and walked away.
> Suppose its self inflicted, damn 3 second memory !



That's sad, ......................but on the bright side you could use the money from the ATM to buy a new mod, because by now you would have forgotten what you drew the money out for. 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Hahahahaha sounds like a plan!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kaizer

Rob Fisher said:


> Pico Kit number 2!
> View attachment 58395



@Rob Fisher where did you get Teleos from?


----------



## Kaizer

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 58584



@Rob Fisher and more Marshmallow Man?!?!? Whats going on here?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kaizer said:


> @Rob Fisher and more Marshmallow Man?!?!? Whats going on here?



Hehehe... My vaping style has changed over time so I am resurrecting juice in my storage section and giving them a full test again... the Teleos I got from @KieranD some time back and the Marshmellow Man I bought 3 bottles from @Sir Vape not so long ago...

I have a few more juices to test again...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Kaizer

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe... My vaping style has changed over time so I am resurrecting juice in my storage section and giving them a full test again... the Teleos I got from @KieranD some time back and the Marshmellow Man I bought 3 bottles from @Sir Vape not so long ago...
> 
> I have a few more juices to test again...
> View attachment 58592



Aw man.... U lucky dog. Teleos is the dream. Marshmallow man is a close second.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Next up to test will be Cloud Science Gamma by Teleos!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Rob Fisher said:


> Next up to test will be Cloud Science Gamma by Teleos!
> View attachment 58593


How are you finding that fruity combo Rob?


----------



## Nizo

Giving the Billow V3 a test

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagya

What build you have in that billow @Nizo


----------



## Henx

Some really beautiful mods here! the hand checks here make me jealous! haha

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

Saw @skola 's one and immediately ordered one. Thanks for making me spend money

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Cobrali

Some dessert after getting home from the 1st and not last overtime of this week and after a nice hot shower!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Spydro

Trying out the new Serpent Mini on the Sig loaded with Patchouli Ice.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## B1G_WH1T3

My work setup 2 drippers for 2 flavors of the week, swap my flavors out every week so I don't get tired of a specific flavor ( and testing new flavors, try at least to make 2 new flavors every month)

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Mac75

Berry blaze and scream


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Keyaam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Spydro

GP PAPS X SS w/Serpent Mini RTA.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I went away for the weekend with our Bass Fishing Club and as always I packed just enough clothing and eight tons of vape gear... but for the first time in a long time I pretty much only used a regulated mod the whole weekend.... the REO went on board just as back up. But the HotCig R150 with a Melo III Mini did all the work this weekend and performed really well and the battery life was amazing. I used 2 batteries on Sat and 2 on Sunday and at no time was I in danger of losing battery power. I'm impressed with the HotCig R150. It has one annoying habit in that a few times after picking it up it asked if it was a new coil but I think that was because of the bouncing of the mod when travelling at high speed on the water and it's pretty bumpy for a device. I have not had that issue while on land.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mmmm Chicken Dinner Mini Starter kit!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## NaZa05

Rob Fisher said:


> Mmmm Chicken Dinner Mini Starter kit!
> View attachment 59083



Wow, it's small.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Mmmm Chicken Dinner Mini Starter kit!
> View attachment 59083


Looking forward to your impressions on that little tank and new cCell coil, @Rob Fisher. Hope it is an improvement on the Cubis, for it truly must be leak free and if MTL friendly a boon for new vapers.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Looking forward to your impressions on that little tank and new cCell coil, @Rob Fisher. Hope it is an improvement on the Cubis, for it truly must be leak free and if MTL friendly a boon for new vapers.



@Andre the only comparison between the Guardian and the Cubus is they are both tanks... I never liked the Cubis one bit... the Guardian (and bear in mind I have only had it for a few hours) appears to be a major Chicken Dinner... certainly it won't leak and the flavour and airflow for me on a lung hit is just great! I have the 0.4Ω coil in it that it came with and I have tested it in Power mode at 30 watts and in TC SS Mode at 450 degrees and it performs really well... I actually prefer it in power mode as I do with all my cCells...

I haven't tried the MTL coil and MTL drip tip that it comes with as well and there is no reason to expect that it too won't live up to expectations... I think Vaporesso are really getting it right of late...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> @Andre the only comparison between the Guardian and the Cubus is they are both tanks... I never liked the Cubis one bit... the Guardian (and bear in mind I have only had it for a few hours) appears to be a major Chicken Dinner... certainly it won't leak and the flavour and airflow for me on a lung hit is just great! I have the 0.4Ω coil in it that it came with and I have tested it in Power mode at 30 watts and in TC SS Mode at 450 degrees and it performs really well... I actually prefer it in power mode as I do with all my cCells...
> 
> I haven't tried the MTL coil and MTL drip tip that it comes with as well and there is no reason to expect that it too won't live up to expectations... I think Vaporesso are really getting it right of late...


Thanks. Now we just need those little tanks separately and stock of the coils!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Boktiet

Rob Fisher said:


> Mmmm Chicken Dinner Mini Starter kit!


Mr Rob
What mod is that?
I want (need) one of those for around the office. I get funny looks pulling my Rx200s on a cart behind me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Boktiet said:


> Mr Rob
> What mod is that?
> I want (need) one of those for around the office. I get funny looks pulling my Rx200s on a cart behind me



It's the Vaporesso Target Mini @Boktiet.
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-vaporesso-target-mini-kit


----------



## moolies86



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## moolies86

Keyaam said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

@Rob Fisher and @Andre , if you're looking for a no fuss and great mouth to lung Vape, then look no further....






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## n0ugh7_zw




----------



## anthony001

V 1.5

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## moolies86

Lol thanks to you I officially call my minikin barney @Clouds4Days barney disguised as batman with a 100ml xxx so I look more hardcore at work

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nizo

If only I could drip and drive.... Just had to customize my DNA200 Reuleaux

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## n0ugh7_zw




----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz

The Wotofo Sapor on the H-Priv @52W
Accompanied by home brewed DIY Warm Apple Pie, Crisp Apple Pie Crust and 
draped with cold ice cream.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SAVapeGear

Blast from the past 8 years ago.

Vape mail Baby

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Much prefer a Stainless Steel Target Pro Tank than the Black one...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper

Rob Fisher said:


> Much prefer a Stainless Steel Target Pro Tank than the Black one...



I agree...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raks92

Looks good


----------



## Raks92

rx200s Limitless RDTA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roodt

The only way to end a long day...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yiannaki

VTC mini with kayfun monster v3 and a red cappuccino

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Raks92

Rx200s running a smok tfv8

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

Raks92 said:


> Rx200s running a smok tfv8


Erm... pics or it didn't happen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pico with fresh battery, Melo III Mini with a new 0.6Ω (big juice holes) cCell coil and a fresh batch of XXX in the tank! Life is good and @Oupa rocks!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

Some say old school

I say Strawberry Menthol restricted lung hit perfection

Lemo1 on Sig100 Plus




That fire button!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Some say old school



*Very *OLD SCHOOL! That's the kit the Voortrekkers used Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> *Very *OLD SCHOOL! That's the kit the Voortrekkers used Hi Ho @Silver!



Lol @Rob Fisher 

Funny you should mention the Voortrekkers - 

Voortrekker Monument 



*Opposite Heartfelt Arena = venue for VAPECON 2016 *

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stephen

My two companions for the day.... Running a stainless steel build on the Reo at 0.35 ohms and a Clapton build on the Sig at 0.6 ohms. Vaping on Nicoticket's Radioactive and Hazeworks Scream respectively.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Chezzig

The Beauty of the Minikin

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## GreenyZA

Avo on a Petri with Trinity


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## moolies86

Snap @Chezzig

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## anthony001

Mmmmmm first in SA

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn

Some of Paulies Apricot Jam Doughnut in the Aromamizer on my iJust2 battery ... om nom nom nom

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Beethoven



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn

Sig213 (155), OBS ACE, with Pre-Installed ICC Coil and some Smackeroon- Raspberry.

I'm...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## anthony001

Mmmmmm

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MarcelinoJ

Got home awhile back. Bought a new toy and some e-juice. Trying out the 2puffs head and ruthless juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jlw777

Held off purchase of sig 213. Decided to get vinyl wrap for the rx200 and hopefully it will last until the next good looking mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-AL10 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## BumbleBee

Gizmo said:


> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-AL10 using Tapatalk


I've been so tempted to get one of these, is it as awesome as it looks?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-AL10 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Reo 2011 Blue Anodized OG Mini & Hornet running @Paulie's Coffee Cake.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

This stuff is amazing! I will give you guys a full review next week when I've put it through all the various paces. But if you can imagine an exotic night in the East in your face-hole, then this is the one! Great job @Rooigevaar !

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerharddP

Stripped subzero with billow v? And diy peaches and cream/custard.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stephen

After neglecting my Reo Mini the last couple of weeks, while playing with some new toys, I decided to set it up with a ss 28 awg micro coil running at 0.6 ohms, to finish the last of my sunshine cured tobacco from Hurricane Vapes. Damn I'm going to miss this juice....

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Modulas

Rocking my RX200s with Tsunami



Really loving this RDA

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Feliks Karp

I wish I had the black RDTA for the "matchy matchy".

Reactions: Like 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Dripping this evenin'  








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## brotiform

Morning kickstart

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Petrus

Cold winter morning in the Free State

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## acorn

@KZOR will approve

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz

Sickboy77 said:


> View attachment 60132



My eyes!!! That gap 
#couldn't resist 

See you tomorrow bud, can't wait to get my hands on some more Apple Cake


----------



## Nailedit77

Greyz said:


> My eyes!!! That gap
> #couldn't resist
> 
> See you tomorrow bud, can't wait to get my hands on some more Apple Cake


I know gap killing me... amazing how shops dont tell u these things hey....


----------



## Greyz

Sickboy77 said:


> I know gap killing me... amazing how shops dont tell u these things hey....



Can't blame the shop because your mod's medical aid didn't have "Gap Cover"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nailedit77

Greyz said:


> Can't blame the shop because your mod's medical aid didn't have "Gap Cover"


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75

Thanks to @Cobrali I can now mix n match my indestructables 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cobrali

Mac75 said:


> Thanks to @Cobrali I can now mix n match my indestructables
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you like it man! Seems it is in good hands instead of my vape bag.. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

It's Daddy's time now.
Kids are asleep, lights are off and it's just me, my vape and the tv 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig

Greyz said:


> View attachment 60188
> It's Daddy's time now.
> Kids are asleep, lights are off and it's just me, my vape and the tv
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Looking good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

daniel craig said:


> Looking good


Tastes as good as it looks bra 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta

Something a bit different for my drive to work this am...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## anthony001

Only the best!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## dwayne19420

In hand freshly updated Rolo 200s ..   

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nailedit77

dwayne19420 said:


> In hand freshly updated Rolo 200s ..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Wish my my setup looked like this.... Faulty rx200s.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Neal

Enjoying a stealthy Friday with some Twisted Freak Fang Banger.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Aasif cape vape

New coils in the avo thanks to @Yusuf Cape Vaper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

Lovely little brook in Centurion. 

IStick and STM in my hand. 

Great weather for winter late afternoon

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## RiaanRed

Trying some import juice... Very Nice







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Smoky Jordan

All coiled out YoYo on the Petri and Chieftain oh so lekker

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

DBox 75, Melo III Mini, 0.6 cCell and filled with XXX.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Spydro

A White/Black Anodized Reo P67, 2013 Cyclone running @Oupa's XXX and a Hammertone/Black Anodized Reo P67, 2013 Cyclone running @Paulie's Coffee Cake.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Cobrali

Greetings from Mauritius!  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds

This mod has been put through its paces and still ploughs theough

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stevape;)

Trusty Chuck with some DIY Unicorn milk

Sent from my Lenovo A916 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Neal

Rob Fisher said:


> DBox 75, Melo III Mini, 0.6 cCell and filled with XXX.
> View attachment 60358



I presume that is the "salmon" and green finish Dr. Rob?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Neal said:


> I presume that is the "salmon" and green finish Dr. Rob?



It is indeed @Neal!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> It is indeed @Neal!



Salmon?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## anthony001

A lil green!!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Greyz

Fresh from a good pit stop. 
Dual 3mm 9 wrap Ni80 coils @ .34ohms.
Daddy's time now  

Loving this juice @sickboy

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Spydro said:


> A White/Black Anodized Reo P67, 2013 Cyclone running @Oupa's XXX and a Hammertone/Black Anodized Reo P67, 2013 Cyclone running @Paulie's Coffee Cake.
> 
> View attachment 60365


That black and white P67 has to be the prettiest of all REOs in my opinion! Hope you're enjoying the local (for us anyway) juices @Spydro !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ernest

The standard (non BF) Nipple on an iStick 40 with some DIY milk & cereal. Tiny setup, but not stealthy at all.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BumbleBee

Mech Monday 

I haven't used a mech in a long while, I've forgotten how much smoother the Vape is compared to regulated mods. Just need to build for more punch, this 0.5 ohm twisted dual setup just isn't cutting it, way to soft for me.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chezzig

BumbleBee said:


> Mech Monday
> 
> I haven't used a mech in a long while, I've forgotten how much smoother the Vape is compared to regulated mods. Just need to build for more punch, this 0.5 ohm twisted dual setup just isn't cutting it, way to soft for me.
> 
> View attachment 60445


 LOVE THAT SET UP !!!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Stosta said:


> That black and white P67 has to be the prettiest of all REOs in my opinion! Hope you're enjoying the local (for us anyway) juices @Spydro !



Agree that the salt and pepper combo works well on mods. But I have other Reo colors/finishes I really like as well. I only have one other white Reo, a Mini 1.0 that I can switch between white and black anodized doors on, and my black and white Minikin VGOD is a sure winner with the black Avo24. 

Thanks to @Rob Fisher I have been trying out six of your local SA liquids for awhile... four from small samples first then six in large bottles. two from VM, three from Paulie's and one from Fogg's. In general I am impressed with how smooth they all are, and I can do all six of them by using one from VM to add cool to some of my DIY liquids as that dilutes the way too strong for me menthol flavor, an idea learned from the other one from VM that does just that. The other five are easily doable, but three especially could be ADV's around here despite two of them I'd like to have a stronger flavor. The other two are excellent too, but the flavor is just too mild for my tastes. I'm still trying them in different gear with different builds, but when the large bottles all run dry I'll post my thoughts on each of them on the forum.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

RIEFY said:


> This little bugger I opend up just to check ohms as I was using a multimeter. Now I have not used anything else as this is the perfect combo. Vapes beautifull at 8watts with some of benjis vm4. I have used it so far with all my atties and they all work beautifully. this itaste vv is winner in my books
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



I was reading through some of the posts from 2013, its amazing how far vaping has come...Like above, this dude is loving the vape at 8watts with probably a 1.5 ohm coil or more...

Makes me think what will happen in the next 3 years from now...probably vaping at a 1000 watts lol


----------



## BumbleBee

Imtiaaz said:


> I was reading through some of the posts from 2013, its amazing how far vaping has come...Like above, this dude is loving the vape at 8watts with probably a 1.5 ohm coil or more...
> 
> Makes me think what will happen in the next 3 years from now...probably vaping at a 1000 watts lol


ummm.... I saw a video on Youtube somewhere, a guy vaping on a 2000W homemade box mod


----------



## Imtiaaz

BumbleBee said:


> ummm.... I saw a video on Youtube somewhere, a guy vaping on a 2000W homemade box mod



I think I actually saw the same video lol..He couldn't even drag for more than 2 seconds but blew out a monster cloud.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Hastur V2 + DripBox 160W

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Imtiaaz said:


> I was reading through some of the posts from 2013, its amazing how far vaping has come...Like above, this dude is loving the vape at 8watts with probably a 1.5 ohm coil or more...
> 
> Makes me think what will happen in the next 3 years from now...probably vaping at a 1000 watts lol


Make no mistake, many (probably the majority) vape at around those Watts. This is an enthusiasts' forum where it might sound out of the ordinary.


----------



## Silver

Imtiaaz said:


> I was reading through some of the posts from 2013, its amazing how far vaping has come...Like above, this dude is loving the vape at 8watts with probably a 1.5 ohm coil or more...
> 
> Makes me think what will happen in the next 3 years from now...probably vaping at a 1000 watts lol



Lol @Imtiaaz

You are right. Vaping has come a long way.

But some of the older setups are still in daily use 

In my hand this morning:

5.9w powering the Evod1 at 2 ohms. With some menthol turbo charged Berry Blaze 18mg

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Imtiaaz

Silver said:


> Lol @Imtiaaz
> 
> You are right. Vaping has come a long way.
> 
> But some of the older setups are still in daily use
> 
> In my hand this morning:
> 
> 5.9w powering the Evod1 at 2 ohms. With some menthol turbo charged Berry Blaze 18mg
> 
> View attachment 60513



I just find this so unbelievable that such vintage devices has stood the test of time. Truly blows my mind!!! 

I will stop cluttering this thread now, sorry guys and girls...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Imtiaaz said:


> I just find this so unbelievable that such vintage devices has stood the test of time. Truly blows my mind!!!
> 
> I will stop cluttering this thread now, sorry guys and girls...



Dont worry @Imtiaaz
I am probably one of the very few on here that still uses the little Evod
But i find that it suits me in the mornings perfectly when i need a milder vape -
A bit later in the day more power and bigger air devices come out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## anthony001

Cm+moonshot+hardwicks= perfection

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

anthony001 said:


> Cm+moonshot+hardwicks= perfection
> View attachment 60515



Beautiful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Black Hex Ohm V3 with Black Goon

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

LMC 200w Box Mod - Troll V2 on top - DIY Juice​

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stosta

Feliks Karp said:


> View attachment 60565
> 
> 
> LMC 200w Box Mod - Troll V2 on top - DIY Juice​


Ooooh! Dead fancy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## wihann

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Neal

Silver said:


> Dont worry @Imtiaaz
> I am probably one of the very few on here that still uses the little Evod
> But i find that it suits me in the mornings perfectly when i need a milder vape -
> A bit later in the day more power and bigger air devices come out



Hey @Silver, don't run an Evod but still use Mini Protank 3 on trusty Istick 30w in the mornings with 18mg nic. Still works with a hefty dose of caffeine...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Feeling a little spoilt for choice tonight 



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Greyz

Okay settled on this pairing. Just Screamin!



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz

Dunno why all my pics are coming out rotated lol

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aasif cape vape

Minikin 1.5 with a Mage sitting up top actually filled with Zodiac VCF but giving @Paulies pistachio ice cream a go once the tank is empty, loving this drip tip that comes fitted on the Mage 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Keyaam

Avo24 on a praxis decimus with custom wood wrap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Cloudasaurus



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Imtiaaz

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 60609



You know what I find amazing, the fact that Master Rob has a million Mods and somehow still uses the tiny little pico. To me that says a hell of a lot about the device.

May I ask which coils you using in there?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mac75

Practicing squonking. PVL on its way 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Mac75 said:


> Practicing squonking. PVL on its way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PVL?


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Mac75

Andre said:


> PVL?



Paddy vapes leprechaun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Mac75 said:


> Paddy vapes leprechaun


Ooh, stunning mod!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Keyaam said:


> Avo24 on a praxis decimus with custom wood wrap
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome unique setup!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Andre said:


>


Sjoe your neighbour has some big dogs @Andre !

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spydro

Ahhh, the wee hours of the night, my favorite time to kick back with some quiet time treat vaping with a big mug of steaming hot Peaberry Kona coffee. 

@Paulie's Coffee Cake in a P67 and a DIY Latakia NET in Calamity Jane... it doesn't get much better.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## KZOR

Ted and Tyrion Lannister is sporting a aspire and a shiny winter attire designed by Smok from the Snow collection.




Eeyore, my cigarette dispensing donkey, is sporting a Goblin top with a somber yin cuboid base designed by Joyetech from the Winny collection.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Spydro

anthony001 said:


> Cm+moonshot+hardwicks= perfection
> View attachment 60515



Interesting mod  (although I don't recognize what it is).


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

First time trying @Paulie's Pistachio Ice Cream, finally got my hands on some and it was totally worth it 




...and straying away from regulated mods and tanks for a change with the Slug and one of these "clouds bro clouds" Comp Lyfe dripper thingies, it certainly changes the humidity in a room with alarming effectiveness

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Imtiaaz said:


> You know what I find amazing, the fact that Master Rob has a million Mods and somehow still uses the tiny little pico. To me that says a hell of a lot about the device.
> 
> May I ask which coils you using in there?



I'm using the 0,6Ω cCell coils with the new big juice holes in ALL my tanks that take a cCell.

There is no question that the Pico Starter kit is fantastic value for money and is really hard to beat with a cCell coil inside.

I went out for the day and took the little Pico with to spend a day on the beach and it was just perfect... the REO went with as back up but stayed in the car.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## anthony001

@Spydro it the cloud maker.


----------



## Stephen

Spydro said:


> Ahhh, the wee hours of the night, my favorite time to kick back with some quiet time treat vaping with a big mug of steaming hot Peaberry Kona coffee.
> 
> @Paulie's Coffee Cake in a P67 and a DIY Latakia NET in Calamity Jane... it doesn't get much better.
> 
> View attachment 60625


Hey @Spydro do you have some sort of adaptor to fit the Reomiser 2 on Calamity Jane?


----------



## Stephen

Enjoying this combo for the last couple of evenings after work. @Paulie coffee cake is top drawer, bought it after tasting it at Vape Cartel (Great Store and even better People) on Friday and loving it...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Smoky Jordan

W


Stephen said:


> Enjoying this combo for the last couple of evenings after work. @Paulie coffee cake is top drawer, bought it after tasting it at Vape Cartel (Great Store and even better People) on Friday and loving it...
> View attachment 60717


What tank is that


----------



## Keyaam

BumbleBee said:


> First time trying @Paulie's Pistachio Ice Cream, finally got my hands on some and it was totally worth it
> 
> View attachment 60696
> 
> 
> ...and straying away from regulated mods and tanks for a change with the Slug and one of these "clouds bro clouds" Comp Lyfe dripper thingies, it certainly changes the humidity in a room with alarming effectiveness



What driptip is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen

Smoky Jordan said:


> W
> 
> What tank is that


Moonshot 22 mm


----------



## Spydro

Stephen said:


> Hey @Spydro do you have some sort of adaptor to fit the Reomiser 2 on Calamity Jane?



No adapter @Stephen, this RM2 was custom modified for Calamity Jane by Robert O'Neil at Reosmods (and I drilled out the air intake for my direct lung hits).

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Keyaam said:


> What driptip is that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It came with the Comp Lyfe RDA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> Ted and Tyrion Lannister is sporting a aspire and a shiny winter attire designed by Smok from the Snow collection.
> 
> View attachment 60634
> 
> 
> Eeyore, my cigarette dispensing donkey, is sporting a Goblin top with a somber yin cuboid base designed by Joyetech from the Winny collection.
> 
> View attachment 60635



Love your pics @KZOR !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm using the 0,6Ω cCell coils with the new big juice holes in ALL my tanks that take a cCell.
> 
> There is no question that the Pico Starter kit is fantastic value for money and is really hard to beat with a cCell coil inside.
> 
> I went out for the day and took the little Pico with to spend a day on the beach and it was just perfect... the REO went with as back up but stayed in the car.
> View attachment 60716



@Rob Fisher - nice one - you on the beach!!
Havent seen or heard that in a while 
Nice pic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Stephen said:


> Moonshot 22 mm


Looks sexy bud


----------



## brotiform

Griffins all round

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Imtiaaz

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm using the 0,6Ω cCell coils with the new big juice holes in ALL my tanks that take a cCell.
> 
> There is no question that the Pico Starter kit is fantastic value for money and is really hard to beat with a cCell coil inside.
> 
> I went out for the day and took the little Pico with to spend a day on the beach and it was just perfect... the REO went with as back up but stayed in the car.
> View attachment 60716



Thank you @Rob Fisher, I will try and get my hands on some of those coils, hope they stock it in Cape Town.

I read almost all your reviews, so I know which coils your are referring too.

Can I perhaps ask one last question, At which wattage do you find you get the best vape flavor with these coils on the pico?


----------



## moolies86

Imtiaaz said:


> Thank you @Rob Fisher, I will try and get my hands on some of those coils, hope they stock it in Cape Town.
> 
> I read almost all your reviews, so I know which coils your are referring too.
> 
> Can I perhaps ask one last question, At which wattage do you find you get the best vape flavor with these coils on the pico?



As far as I know @Imtiaaz uncle @Rob Fisher vapes at 30w with the ccels

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Imtiaaz

moolies86 said:


> As far as I know @Imtiaaz uncle @Rob Fisher vapes at 30w with the ccels



I also recall reading something of that nature, thanks for confirming @moolies86

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The boys are correct... I vape mainly at 30 watts...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mark121m

Ipv5 with Smok Tfv4 mini.
Efest 3000mah 25amp batteries

Really awesome combo
Plume station
Pom creme juice 0mg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m

Really interested in getting a Tfv8.

But the Tfv4 is really nice.
Vaping with 65.Joules
0.15ohm coil


----------



## Coco

Strawberry Muffin man in Target Pro (0.6 ohm SS) for this morning, NCV Milked for a bit later...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stosta

Since this morning...




Decent little setup this! Can blow a little Stosta-sized cloud (ask @Sickboy77 @Greyz @Rob Fisher just how pitiful this can be) , or I can suck it up and hold it in for walking around the office! Combined with the TH that I get from East, this is a really nice backup piece.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN

My latest setup - iStick Pico with Serpent mini, clapton coil and dotmod drip tip to round it all off. By far the best vaping experience for me to date stemming from the flavour, clouds & size of this setup.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Spongebob

@Stosta, which mod is that in the pic?  and if its the one im thinking of, plse share some of ur experiences with it???  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibo



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Caveman

Pico with a Kayfun V3 mini.. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm using the 0,6Ω cCell coils with the new big juice holes in ALL my tanks that take a cCell.
> 
> There is no question that the Pico Starter kit is fantastic value for money and is really hard to beat with a cCell coil inside.
> 
> I went out for the day and took the little Pico with to spend a day on the beach and it was just perfect... the REO went with as back up but stayed in the car.
> View attachment 60716



My kind of picture bro. I sorely miss the ocean after living on it for many years in CA and HI, being a Marine Biologist, SCUBA diver, surfer and sport offshore fisherman. Last time was the last time I was in Hawaii... and that was a LONG time ago now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m

Just loving this setup

Ipv5 @ 60J (joule) TC Mode
Running a Smok TFV4 _ 0.15ohm setup

Vapour on point.
Air flow on the Tfv4 is so nice
Even in the Driptip

Plume station Pom creme juice tastes so good going with pomegranate on the inhale.
Blow out from the nose aaaah just gets even better vanilla.
Love it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Avocado 24 with a single fused clapton @0.62ohm @40watts, cyclops airflow halfway open, n some new juices, Baker's Man, French Dude, Tornado Pro Tropical Storm Burst (Passion Fruit And Mango) and some Blueberry Smackaroon. I'm a happy camper. Not forgetting the tip by hands which sorted out the heat issue in the avocado

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Nicholas Grove



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## BillW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Greyz

Winning combo!
Black Tornado Nano on a Red/Black RX200 and some local Durban juice!
Matchy matchy FTW!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Boktiet

New Vaporesso Target Pro tank courtesy of Fairland VK store opening...now need a new model for my Protank 4...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Boktiet

Boktiet said:


> New Vaporesso Target Pro tank courtesy of Fairland VK store opening...now need a new model for my Protank 4...


*mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Old trustworthy vtc mini and some diy lemon cereal, ice cold sunday afternoon beer

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silent Echo

Sig 213 and Moonshot with some good ol' Milky way and Nespresso. Good start to the morning

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MurderDoll

No photo of mod in hand unfortunately. 

But wanted to share where I was yesterday. 

Also might be a chance you see a Cloud in the episode when it airs.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## KimVapeDashian

Feliks Karp said:


> View attachment 60565
> 
> 
> LMC 200w Box Mod - Troll V2 on top - DIY Juice​



Feliks, I would almost feel bad putting that to my Kardashian lips! Classy boet.


----------



## KimVapeDashian

Greyz said:


> Okay settled on this pairing. Just Screamin!
> View attachment 60588
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Because its not a Pico/Minikin/Rx

Lovely!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Champagne and Gold! It seems the Snow Wolf has recovered from the juice fill after a month of sitting on the window sill.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Mark121m

PuffyPuffS Hale
LUSH Rda . 0.48 ohm Flav build
Rx200

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## brotiform

Wismec RX75 with Amor Mini

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Keyaam

Minikin with the Mage RTA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## anthony001

Local is killer

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kilherza



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## moolies86

Enjoying blueberry smackaroon

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mozia

buya!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Leon van Wyk

Hi
I have a IPV 5 with a OBS Ace tank.
LOVING IT

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Johan Heyns

Caveman said:


> Pico with a Kayfun V3 mini..
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk



is that the authentic kayfun mini v3?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman

Johan Heyns said:


> is that the authentic kayfun mini v3?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, it looks authentic but the serial numbers don't validate. Not sure who made the clone but it's one solid little tank. One my favorites

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## E.T.

Vtc mini with OBS ACE and some NCV Milked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

Full frontal Smok attack
Smok TF-RDTA
Dual Fused Clapton's 3mm 7 wraps @0.4ohms
Smok H-Priv @65W Strength: Hard
DIY Leaked Unicorn Milk
#vapelyf


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## brotiform

Nice @Greyz !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johan Heyns

Caveman said:


> Nope, it looks authentic but the serial numbers don't validate. Not sure who made the clone but it's one solid little tank. One my favorites
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk



where did you buy it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloudasaurus



Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 3


----------



## Caveman

Johan Heyns said:


> where did you buy it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


VapeKing, seems to be a clone by Lemaga


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mark121m

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 61423


That looks so wicked

Does the minkin come in the yellow colour

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark121m

brotiform said:


>


I really like the rx75.
Nice mod for in traffic and tea breaks. I mean Vape breaks

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

Mark121m said:


> That looks so wicked
> 
> Does the minkin come in the yellow colour
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


yes it does. i dont think many in that color were made. and if i remember correctly it came in a blue option as well.
think its called the galaxy edition


----------



## Mark121m

Marzuq said:


> yes it does. i dont think many in that color were made. and if i remember correctly it came in a blue option as well.
> think its called the galaxy edition


That's insanely cool.

How is your battery cover.
Just as wicked
Nice bro

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Keyaam

Tesla invader with the goon rda with some custom made fused claptons


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BillW

Keyaam said:


> Tesla invader with the goon rda with some custom made fused claptons
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice drip tip 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Rx200 with LMC RDTA, running my DIY juice "krombopulos Michael".
Dual Triple Twisted Kanthal A1 coils coming in at 0.2, 100 watts ​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Keyaam

BillW said:


> Nice drip tip
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Having my morning bowl of DIY Fruit Loopy, so much of nomness. I'm so proud of my creation 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Greyz said:


> Having my morning bowl of DIY Fruit Loopy, so much of nomness. I'm so proud of my creation
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I would still like to know where on Earth you managed to find a Pink HPriv.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

'Thumper' with Diluted Blackbird and some menthol. 18mg




Just glorious with a 29g para in the RM2. But I must admit 18mg is getting a tad heavy these days

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Karel

Oh it is beautiful... With Cinnaps!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Stosta said:


> I would still like to know where on Earth you managed to find a Pink HPriv.



@Stosta you one brave man bud! @Greyz GET'EM!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Greyz said:


> Having my morning bowl of DIY Fruit Loopy, so much of nomness. I'm so proud of my creation
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Sorry to be noodbish but what tank is that you have there @Greyz


----------



## Stosta

Imtiaaz said:


> Sorry to be noodbish but what tank is that you have there @Greyz


It's a pink Tornado Nano

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Greyz

Imtiaaz said:


> Sorry to be noodbish but what tank is that you have there @Greyz



It's a Tornado Nano wih a custo m drip tip by @MurderDoll 

Please ignore Stosta's pink comments, jealousy makes him nasty

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Greyz said:


> It's a Tornado Nano wih a custo m drip tip by @MurderDoll
> 
> Please ignore Stosta's pink comments, jealousy makes him nasty



Whats the chances that that particular emoji is pink lmao.

I reeeeaaaallllyyyyy like the look of that tank and drip tip on that mod, awesome stuff @Greyz, you have great taste

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Imtiaaz said:


> Whats the chances that that particular emoji is pink lmao.
> 
> I reeeeaaaallllyyyyy like the look of that tank and drip tip on that mod, awesome stuff @Greyz, you have great taste


If you're going to get the HPriv I seriously think you should put a Tornano on top of it @Imtiaaz !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Stosta said:


> If you're going to get the HPriv I seriously think you should put a Tornano on top of it @Imtiaaz !



Researching now, thanks @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Running my own DIY "gazorpazorpfield" with my auntie coils in the theorem on the LMC BM.​ 
Running my own DIY "Krombopulos Michael" with dual triple twisted kanthal coils in the troll V2 on the rx200.​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Boktiet

After work Friday....this is the good times!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CloudmanJHB

My early bday present...Finally got a replacement for my lost RX200, great to have another one back in my hand!!! 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

This French Oke is way way tastier than Pancake Man, damn this stuff is good 

Thanks for the speedy delivery and awesome pricing @Vaperite South Africa

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Vape for days....


Just messing around with the watts for the pic. Usually vape this setup at around 10 watts. A good mouth to lung vape with a battery life that seems to go on for forever

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Love that @Blu_Marlin !
Is that the mini protank 3 ?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Silver said:


> Love that @Blu_Marlin !
> Is that the mini protank 3 ?


Yes it is @Silver . Though it`s only "mini" in name

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Blu_Marlin said:


> Yes it is @Silver . Though it`s only "mini" in name



Got to love those "golden oldies."
Also Saw your vapemail with what looked like Evod coils -

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Silver said:


> Got to love those "golden oldies."
> Also Saw your vapemail with what looked like Evod coils -


Correct you are. VOCC units to be exact. They fit the EVOD2 and a few other Kanger tanks as well. Believe it or not this is my first Kanger product ever.


----------



## Stephen

Hand check: Vaping VM XXX, at .49 ohms. No doubt I'm in the minority, but haven't been blown away by this juice. Maybe this setup will help change my mind....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Beethoven



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zahz

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 61423



Great setup , looks really awesome ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali

Tm2 from Vape Cartel! Makes it look good!  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KB_314



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Chris du Toit

iPower 80w wood finish... Pretty and comfortable! 







Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Lushen



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

That is a classic drinks shot @Lushen !
True to Saturday night form

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw




----------



## Nailedit77

Loving this mod, eagle tank almost here to put on this beast

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Petrus

Cold Sunday morning with some DIY Looper.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Greyz

Breakie at La Bella with some friends
@dwayne19420
@TheVapeApe
@outlawcloud

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Petrus

I replaced the Cyclone Atty with the Radius dual 0.3 ohms, must say ashy bac 12 mg is kicking the cold today. So far I am very impressed with this mod from Paddy Vapes.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nailedit77

Perfect sunday lunch time combo

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Greyz

Dual 6/7 wrap 3mm Fused Aliens .32hms
Avocado 24 filled with DIY Unicorn Milk
Powered by the H-Priv
Thanks goodness for DIY
 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dual NiChrome Coils... 0.32Ω Lost Vape DNA 200 Squonker with Petri deck and Petri Cloud Cap! Vapour Mountain XXX...

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> Dual NiChrome Coils... 0.32Ω Lost Vape DNA 200 Squonker with Petri deck and Petri Cloud Cap! Vapour Mountain XXX...
> View attachment 61748


@Rob Fisher.... and.......wow.......omg.....I like.....I like a LOT

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

The white Pico with a gorgeous @hands tip. 

This looks and feels great




I know @Rob Fisher will approve. Still need to get me some good 0.6ohm CCells to complete the package.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> The white Pico with a gorgeous @hands tip.
> 
> This looks and feels great
> 
> View attachment 61750
> 
> 
> I know @Rob Fisher will approve. Still need to get me some good 0.6ohm CCells to complete the package.


@Silver, very beautiful please don't neglect your Reo's. The flavour of those ceramic coils is so awsome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314

Rob Fisher said:


> Dual NiChrome Coils... 0.32Ω Lost Vape DNA 200 Squonker with Petri deck and Petri Cloud Cap! Vapour Mountain XXX...
> View attachment 61748


Beautiful setup. How is the Petri as a bottom feeder?


----------



## Rob Fisher

KB_314 said:


> Beautiful setup. How is the Petri as a bottom feeder?



I got a modified one from the USA... Catfish Atty Mods has built a business doing BF mods on atties.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m

Koopermini
Theorem
0.3ohm clapton 
Organic cotton
Caribbean Icecream 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mac75

Thanks to @SAVapeGear for my MTL atty






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## anthony001

Today's Vape

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Chezzig

Cloudasaurus said:


> View attachment 61415


 Love those colours !!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Squonker working overtime!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> Squonker working overtime!
> View attachment 61766
> View attachment 61767


@Rob Fisher, what is the battery life like.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> @Rob Fisher, what is the battery life like.



Not that great. But I think it may improve after a few charges...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

Finally I own an Eiffel 165W  
I know she's not the best mod around but she's so elegant and fancy  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Imtiaaz

Greyz said:


> Finally I own an Eiffel 165W
> I know she's not the best mod around but she's so elegant and fancy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Fancy indeed, especially with the sellotape at the bottom...Top class...lol Just kidding with you @Greyz, she is a beaut!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Greyz said:


> Finally I own an Eiffel 165W
> I know she's not the best mod around but she's so elegant and fancy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Congrats buddy! Know you have been chasing that dragon for a while now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

Imtiaaz said:


> Fancy indeed, especially with the sellotape at the bottom...Top class...lol Just kidding with you @Greyz, she is a beaut!



Lol, it's so new I'm afraid to pull that tape off the bottom and scratch her

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz

Stosta said:


> Congrats buddy! Know you have been chasing that dragon for a while now!



Thank you so much for finding it for me. I owe you big time cuzn!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Greyz said:


> Thank you so much for finding it for me. I owe you big time cuzn!



He sort of failed in his task though, it isn't pink

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Greyz

Feliks Karp said:


> He sort of failed in his task though, it isn't pink



For the last time, it's not pink

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Imtiaaz

I also want 5 stars under my name


----------



## Stosta

Greyz said:


> For the last time, it's not pink


FFS @Feliks Karp ! IT'S SALMON MKAY!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Greyz

Stosta said:


> FFS @Feliks Karp ! IT'S SALMON MKAY!



OMW Matt, I'm going to lace that Nana Cream I promised with Salmon!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Imtiaaz

This guy is amazing @Andre ... Thank you friend!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Morning hand check. Q class with kayfun 5

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Kalashnikov

Yiannaki said:


> Morning hand check. Q class with kayfun 5


You only have 4 fingers

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Greyz

Warning up the lungs with some CID by @Sickboy77
Perfect vape for this cold weather. Jaques ma bra, loving this juice!





Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

Kalashnikov said:


> You only have 4 fingers



My attempt at the four finger hold.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

It has arrived...



Smok H-priv with Tornado Nano RTA.
If the batteries can just charge faster then I can take it for a spin....The wait is killing meeeee!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Imtiaaz 
Looking great!


----------



## Imtiaaz

Silver said:


> Congrats @Imtiaaz
> Looking great!



Thanks @Silver,took all the advise I got from you and @Greyz and @Stosta and everyone else and ended up with this.. I'm super stoked

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz

Imtiaaz said:


> It has arrived...
> View attachment 61918
> 
> 
> Smok H-priv with Tornado Nano RTA.
> If the batteries can just charge faster then I can take it for a spin....The wait is killing meeeee!!!


Wow Absolutely beautiful, she's is a looker with that Nano on top  
Fully murdered look with a splash of blood, congratulations @Imtiaaz! 

Just watch out with that frosted glass, I stopped using mine when I didn't noticed the juice was finished and got a lovely mouthful of burnt cotton  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Imtiaaz said:


> It has arrived...
> View attachment 61918
> 
> 
> Smok H-priv with Tornado Nano RTA.
> If the batteries can just charge faster then I can take it for a spin....The wait is killing meeeee!!!


Looks seriously good @Imtiaaz !!! Hope it was an awesome vape!


----------



## Imtiaaz

Greyz said:


> Wow Absolutely beautiful, she's is a looker with that Nano on top
> Fully murdered look with a splash of blood, congratulations @Imtiaaz!
> 
> Just watch out with that frosted glass, I stopped using mine when I didn't noticed the juice was finished and got a lovely mouthful of burnt cotton
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Hey @Greyz, I actually changed it to the clear glass just for that reason, Thanks for the heads up and the compliments, I am really loving this setup!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Stosta said:


> Looks seriously good @Imtiaaz !!! Hope it was an awesome vape!



@Stosta all I can say is "SHES A-CHUGGING", damn this is a cloud machine, loving it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

Imtiaaz said:


> @Stosta all I can say is "SHES A-CHUGGING", damn this is a cloud machine, loving it.


Fantastic buddy! Glad you're enjoying it! Right! So what are we buying next?


----------



## Imtiaaz

Stosta said:


> Fantastic buddy! Glad you're enjoying it! Right! So what are we buying next?



You're the devil@Stosta lol, for now just need to find a chuff cap somewhere and then going to focus on rebuilding, expect lots more threads from me

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Stealthy! Rdna40 + kayfun monster v3 with short chuff cap 






Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Imtiaaz

Yiannaki said:


> Stealthy! Rdna40 + kayfun monster v3 with short chuff cap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



ME LIKES @Yiannaki , Beautiful setup...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Greyz said:


> Warning up the lungs with some CID by @Sickboy77
> Perfect vape for this cold weather. Jaques ma bra, loving this juice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


@KZOR another 4 Finger hold lol

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

KZOR said:


> My attempt at the four finger hold.



Minikin With serpent mini held by 4 fingers

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Greyz

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

We have a new trend ladies and gentlemen. Four finger hold FTW

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Greyz

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Greyz

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Feeling like an animal today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

CloudmanJHB said:


> Feeling like an animal today


Great i only see 4 fingers. Good Job

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Three finger hold!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## anthony001

They just go together

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Greyz

anthony001 said:


> They just go together
> View attachment 61972


Zero finger hold  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Needed a non menthol vape for a change... it amazes me how good juice tastes with the ceramic coils... I need to go back and test some of the juices in the storage basket!  Trinity excels with a cCell!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 61980



Looks good Bumblebee! You are raising the stakes to a one finger grip! 

Where did you get the pico decal? Can't seem to find it at shops in Joburg...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

BlakMAgICIAN said:


> Looks good Bumblebee! You are raising the stakes to a one finger grip!
> 
> Where did you get the pico decal? Can't seem to find it at shops in Joburg...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hehe, that's not exactly what I'd call a grip 

The silicone sleeve comes from Fasttech


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz

Crab grip  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## AlexL

eleaf pico with melo3 tank


----------



## AlexL

its tiny

the pinkie rest....

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## anthony001

Half a hand check

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Still one of my favourite setups... HotCig R150 with Melo III Mini!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

My companion for the morning's work. Some of @Sickboy77 's Apple Cake, crazy tasty!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> Stealthy! Rdna40 + kayfun monster v3 with short chuff cap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



Nice @Yiannaki !
Hows that Monster V3 ?
I retired my V2 because that screw fill port was leaking and i got tired of applying plumbers tape
What a pity because i liked the flavour


----------



## Silver

Aio with some VK Grape Soda doing service this morning




Reason for the Aio is that I have had so little time on my hands the past few days that all my devices are in need of pitstops or refills and I need to mix up my blends of Strawberry Ice and others. 

Clutching at anything that's got some juice in it. Lol. 

This is the pinkie rest too...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Petrus

Some Tropical Ice to start the weekend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Imtiaaz

Stosta said:


> My companion for the morning's work. Some of @Sickboy77 's Apple Cake, crazy tasty!
> 
> View attachment 62087



You got your Pico, CONGRATS man..Now your pico recommendations actually bear some weight hehe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Imtiaaz said:


> You got your Pico, CONGRATS man..Now your pico recommendations actually bear some weight hehe


Buttons are a little looser than I would like, but otherwise its a solid device! I'm glad I took my own recommendation!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Stosta said:


> My companion for the morning's work. Some of @Sickboy77 's Apple Cake, crazy tasty!
> 
> View attachment 62087


When you get a pico?


----------



## Stosta

Sickboy77 said:


> When you get a pico?


Actually had it for a while now, but been sitting unopened in my bag for about a week!


----------



## Nailedit77

Stosta said:


> Actually had it for a while now, but been sitting unopened in my bag for about a week!


Lol, you got to much stuff cuz...


----------



## Stosta

Sickboy77 said:


> Lol, you got to much stuff cuz...


Too much stuff?! I don't even know what that means! What felt like a week was actually only 2 days, I got it beginning of this week because last week I would have been broke! Haha!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mark121m

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Nice @Yiannaki !
> Hows that Monster V3 ?
> I retired my V2 because that screw fill port was leaking and i got tired of applying plumbers tape
> What a pity because i liked the flavour



The v3 is just as good as the v2, if not slightly better. The airflow is a bit larger, the post screws are beefier so it can trap thicker wire. 
It also comes with a big tank configuration which holds around 4 - 5ml. Its a great underrated tank.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## mcgeerj35

here we go my first hand check with my new beast loving this setup so far 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Imtiaaz

mcgeerj35 said:


> here we go my first hand check with my new beast loving this setup so far
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



OMG @Greyz and @Stosta ITS A PINK 1!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

mcgeerj35 said:


> here we go my first hand check with my new beast loving this setup so far
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



SETUP IS LOOKING SICK BUDDY @mcgeerj35, hows the vape?


----------



## mcgeerj35

Hahaha lol @Stosta said it aint pink its salmon  lol well gotta love it vaped last night sooo lekke at 55wats wicked on point as well all credit to ollie for that vid on the wicking it saved me just not loving the 6mg meteorite but once its done id be vaping northen star but over all this setup chugss titts as rip tippers would say  (mods please excuse my foul beak) but over all its a cloud machine love it @Imtiaaz

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

mcgeerj35 said:


> Hahaha lol @Stosta said it aint pink its salmon  lol well gotta love it vaped last night sooo lekke at 55wats wicked on point as well all credit to ollie for that vid on the wicking it saved me just not loving the 6mg meteorite but once its done id be vaping northen star but over all this setup chugss titts as rip tippers would say  (mods please excuse my foul beak) but over all its a cloud machine love it @Imtiaaz
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



Very glad to hear that @mcgeerj35 , She Chugs big time...lastnight I put it on 55 watts and the tip got so warm it almost burnt my mouth. The drip tip on the nano is tiny. so I went back to 50 and its fine.

I don't really want to add a drip tip, just looks clunky, and can't find a chuff cap anywhere, I don't know if that will even help.


----------



## Stosta

mcgeerj35 said:


> Hahaha lol @Stosta said it aint pink its salmon  lol well gotta love it vaped last night sooo lekke at 55wats wicked on point as well all credit to ollie for that vid on the wicking it saved me just not loving the 6mg meteorite but once its done id be vaping northen star but over all this setup chugss titts as rip tippers would say  (mods please excuse my foul beak) but over all its a cloud machine love it @Imtiaaz
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Always good to hear someone having such a good vape day! Congrats @mcgeerj35 !


----------



## mcgeerj35

Thanks buddy @stosa its a real lekke mod and tank i love it will get a tsunami and a nano in the future so i have a few legends on the tank side 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Imtiaaz said:


> Very glad to hear that @mcgeerj35 , She Chugs big time...lastnight I put it on 55 watts and the tip got so warm it almost burnt my mouth. The drip tip on the nano is tiny. so I went back to 50 and its fine.
> 
> I don't really want to add a drip tip, just looks clunky, and can't find a chuff cap anywhere, I don't know if that will even help.


The Nano does get quite warm when chain vaping, it is normal so you shouldn't have to worry (I know when I first started it worried me that some of these things got so hot), only if it will literally burn you then there might be cause for some concern. The chuff cap doesn't make much of a difference, it is the same height as far as I remember. And no, don't use that drip tip, that was the silliest idea I've ever seen from a manufacturer! Hahaha!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## mcgeerj35

Hahah yeah my wide bore driptip makes it better i do well in the 70-85 range but the 6mg in that range kills my poor throat so i relax at 50 witch still gives a moerse throat hit with i can handle so im happy @Imtiaaz and whats ur thoughts on ur settup buddy

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcgeerj35

Some solid advice there on that driptip but id scale down on mine too bit too big for me

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imtiaaz

mcgeerj35 said:


> Hahah yeah my wide bore driptip makes it better i do well in the 70-85 range but the 6mg in that range kills my poor throat so i relax at 50 witch still gives a moerse throat hit with i can handle so im happy @Imtiaaz and whats ur thoughts on ur settup buddy
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



What can I say man, its going great @mcgeerj3 , Just seem to power through the juice lol...She's thiiirrrrsssssttttyyyyyy!!!!

I also updated the firmware to 1.1.1 last night and she fires very quickly now, and instantly. I'm glad the update addressed the delay, that was my only concern, but ALL GOOD NOW. No other concerns I can even think of.


----------



## Mark121m

mcgeerj35 said:


> here we go my first hand check with my new beast loving this setup so far
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


This is a good first a SetupCheck 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mcgeerj35

Yeah @Imtiaaz did the 1.1.1 myself last night and awesome all i can say 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcgeerj35

Yeah @Mark121m very great one hehe better than my subox mini (witch i still love)

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexL

Stosta said:


> Buttons are a little looser than I would like, but otherwise its a solid device! I'm glad I took my own recommendation!


 hello there.. i noted the buttons on my pico were loose-ish... with a silicon sleeve on it stops all the rattles, protects it incase of a fall and gives it nice and solid feeling aswell as giving you better grip.. i found mine to be a bit smooth and cos its so little a bit hard to hang on to at times... only thing with the silicone cover is that its not so easy to get in and out of your pocket at times...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

AlexL said:


> hello there.. i noted the buttons on my pico were loose-ish... with a silicon sleeve on it stops all the rattles, protects it incase of a fall and gives it nice and solid feeling aswell as giving you better grip.. i found mine to be a bit smooth and cos its so little a bit hard to hang on to at times... only thing with the silicone cover is that its not so easy to get in and out of your pocket at times...


Yeah it is a pretty slippery little thing! Must get a sleeve for it!


----------



## Imtiaaz

Stosta said:


> Yeah it is a pretty slippery little thing! Must get a sleeve for it!



Nope, no sleeve for me, I like it without protection LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mark121m

Imtiaaz said:


> Nope, no sleeve for me, I like it without protection LOL


Waaahahaha
Trust you to say sumin like that Immi

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Imtiaaz said:


> Nope, no sleeve for me, I like it without protection LOL


Hahaha! Words escape me on this one @Imtiaaz .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlexL

Imtiaaz said:


> Nope, no sleeve for me, I like it without protection LOL[/QUOTE..... hilarious man.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlexL

AlexL said:


> hello there.. i noted the buttons on my pico were loose-ish... with a silicon sleeve on it stops all the rattles, protects it incase of a fall and gives it nice and solid feeling aswell as giving you better grip.. i found mine to be a bit smooth and cos its so little a bit hard to hang on to at times... only thing with the silicone cover is that its not so easy to get in and out of your pocket at times...


just to clarify i am not complaining about and dont see the buttons being a lil loose as an issue... besides that i must say that this is a potent and awesome little mod nicely made and finished off i would recommend it to any one and am considering buying another

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Rx200 and troll rda
Rx200s and limitless plus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yagya

Very impressed with the ipower 80W . I can almost say it has the best buttons i felt so far on a mod.
Now i just need a bronze rta.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chris du Toit

Decided to go back to basics for a good old fashioned relaxed smooth vape... Dual 6 wrap 24g







Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## anthony001

Check

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver

Not difficult to guess what juice is inside the Pico

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 3


----------



## KB_314



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## AlexL

KB_314 said:


> View attachment 62238


that looks damn nice....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlexL

trying out my new tank the xtra compact nautilus x juiced up with jack the ripper on the pico....impressive at 16W... 1st refill coming up... pls note.... sleeve on for protection @Imtiaaz......

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Johan Heyns

Ego AIO x MMM Ashybac 12mg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Enjoying the sun and some donut 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

CloudmanJHB said:


> Enjoying the sun and some donut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Cool birthday handcheck @CloudmanJHB !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naeem

Im enjoying my sig 213 and griffin 25 mini 







Sent from my iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

*Cold Sunday Morning with some DIY Looper. *

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape_r

@n0ugh7_zw what build do you run in it?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

nothing too crazy. 24G kanthal 6 spaced wraps per coil on a 2.5mm bit.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Leon van Wyk

Hi All

I have a new addition to the family..
The older brother is a IPV5 with a OBS Ace tank.
The new sibling is a Sigelei 213 with a SMOK TFV8 tank.

Both awesome units and loving them.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Leon van Wyk said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have a new addition to the family..
> The older brother is a IPV5 with a OBS Ace tank.
> The new sibling is a Sigelei 213 with a SMOK TFV8 tank.
> 
> Both awesome units and loving them.
> View attachment 62466



Great stuff @Leon van Wyk !
Looks super
I had a try on a TFV8 not so long ago and it was a very BIG vape!
What coil and power are you running in there?


----------



## Leon van Wyk

Silver said:


> Great stuff @Silver
> Looks super
> I had a try on a TFV8 not so long ago and it was a very BIG vape!
> What coil and power are you running in there?




Thanx @Silver I have the standard coils you get in the box. 016ohm, 110W 4V. The single coil.
I haven't been smoking for a long time so I'm taking it easy. Ill step it up to the 4 coil unit by the weekend. (Still kicking my chest) :)
In the Ace tank I have a 3mm 6 coil Clapton 24/32GA coil running at 0.63ohm 40w 5V

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Leon van Wyk said:


> Thanx @Silver I have the standard coils you get in the box. 016ohm, 110W 4V. The single coil.
> I haven't been smoking for a long time so I'm taking it easy. Ill step it up to the 4 coil unit by the weekend. (Still kicking my chest) :)
> In the Ace tank I have a 3mm 6 coil Clapton 24/32GA coil running at 0.63ohm 40w 5V



Lekker man!
I now understand why folk vape 3 and 6mg

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dwayne19420

My new stealth machine very happy with this setup now after some modifications.   

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Andre

dwayne19420 said:


> My new stealth machine very happy with this setup now after some modifications.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Modifications - do tell us more please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Not a picture of my hand exactly  but it's in my hand now.

Vaporshark rdna 40 driving the kayfun 5. All dressed up in teal

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Yiannaki said:


> Not a picture of my hand exactly  but it's in my hand now.
> 
> Vaporshark rdna 40 driving the kayfun 5. All dressed up in teal



That looks tasty!!! @Yiannaki

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Imtiaaz said:


> That looks tasty!!! @Yiannaki


Thanks man. Loving it  I must be one of the few people left who can still enjoy a 40 watt device

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks man. Loving it  I must be one of the few people left who can still enjoy a 40 watt device



You and me both brother @Yiannaki lol


----------



## dwayne19420

Andre said:


> Modifications - do tell us more please.


Well firstly got rid of the atty the drip box came with replaced it with the derringer dripper clone. . Modified to Bottom feed put a 4 wrap 24g kanthal build in it and it vapes amazing. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen

dwayne19420 said:


> My new stealth machine very happy with this setup now after some modifications.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I agree with @Andre Please do tell us more.
And if you have a trick to get all atty's to work with the mod, that would be a big win for me 
My Thump and Stumpy just don't fire on the DripBox


----------



## Deckie

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks man. Loving it  I must be one of the few people left who can still enjoy a 40 watt device


Amen ..... I can still do exclusively with a 30W device.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Snow Wolf Mini with Coil Art Mage RTA with XXX inside!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Imtiaaz

Rob Fisher said:


> Snow Wolf Mini with Coil Art Mage RTA with XXX inside!
> View attachment 62528



That looks so good @Rob Fisher. For me one of the nicest looking mods I've seen to date.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AlexL

very stylish @Rob Fisher i like that colour coordination going on there, that RTA look so nice with blue o rings.... nice drip tip too.......

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

AlexL said:


> very stylish @Rob Fisher i like that colour coordination going on there, that RTA look so nice with blue o rings.... nice drip tip too.......



Matchy Matchy is the name of the game... my daughter kaks me out if my setups are not Matchy Matchy!

Here is my DNA200 Squonker.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## AlexL

thats is simply stunning..WOW..blue being my favorite color.. and the carbon.... drool.... . where would i be able to find drip tips like those? pls pls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

AlexL said:


> thats is simply stunning..WOW..blue being my favorite color.. and the carbon.... drool.... . where would i be able to find drip tips like those? pls pls



@hands drip tips available here... http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/tips-by-hands

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlexL

Rob Fisher said:


> @hands drip tips available here... http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/tips-by-hands


thanks@Rob Fisher..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

My Matchy Matchy babies

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## AlexL

Rob Fisher said:


> @hands drip tips available here... http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/tips-by-hands


damn... seems those drip tips are popular.. sir vape is sold out of the drip tips by hands.... hope to see some floating around at VAPECON....


----------



## SAVaper

AlexL said:


> damn... seems those drip tips are popular.. sir vape is sold out of the drip tips by hands.... hope to see some floating around at VAPECON....



Awesome suggestion!
@Sir Vape and @hands please hurry and get some to bring to Vapecon 2016.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

AlexL said:


> damn... seems those drip tips are popular.. sir vape is sold out of the drip tips by hands.... hope to see some floating around at VAPECON....



There will be at VapeCon... @hands is busy building stock as we speak...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BumbleBee

And it's done

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mark121m

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## mcgeerj35

smok h-priv and griffin tank with some cream supreme loving the flavour of that juice 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform

Get this Friday started

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wiesbang

My happy place

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## brotiform

@wiesbang moonshot and mage?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang

brotiform said:


> @wiesbang moonshot and mage?


Jip

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

love this juice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Frikkie6000



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nizo

Limitless LUX + Alliance V2 + Staged Kanthal Clapton @ 0.18, 120w sweet spot ​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## OhmzRaw

wiesbang said:


> My happy place


Which one performs better flavour wise?


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 62744


 


Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique

my favourite combo at the moment.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouder

Loving my Pico, filled up with Vapour Mountain's Banana Cream

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

HotCig R150 with new Skull Doors for a change!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Mark121m

Eish

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukeness



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## KB_314

Yiannaki said:


> Not a picture of my hand exactly  but it's in my hand now.
> 
> Vaporshark rdna 40 driving the kayfun 5. All dressed up in teal


Really nice setup. I have a VS DNA40 and it's still a real work-horse! But no Kayfun unfortunately

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing a new juice... Pina Colada flavour...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MurderDoll

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mark121m

Goblin mini v2
Ijust battery
0.18ohm coil

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Greyz

Taken earlier today, DIY Strawberry Shortcake by NCM
And the ever trustworthy iJoy Tornado Nano sitting atop the uber sexy Smok H-Priv.
#VAPEORBUST  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AlexL

Hello..... Realeaux..... my new toy arrived last night... fully charged now and ready to go....damn its got some grunt... Friday night vape marathon it is on....

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Lukeness

AlexL said:


> Hello..... Realeaux..... my new toy arrived last night... fully charged now and ready to go....damn its got some grunt... Friday night vape marathon it is on....
> View attachment 62801


That's very pretty!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Testing a new juice... Pina Colada flavour...
> View attachment 62790



Nice Rob
Which Pina Colada is it?
VK?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Nice Rob
> Which Pina Colada is it?
> VK?



Nope it's a new one from SickBoy77...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## AlexL

in session

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

The Bat flies again.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## AlexL

Spydro said:


> View attachment 62807


very nice looking setup man love that carbon look...big vape session Friday night ? i see u posted at 3 am...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

This is RBA weekend for me! It started with the Avo and now the Serpent is once again operational... 5 setups with ceramic coils... 3 BF Squonkers and 3 RBA's.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rob Fisher said:


> This is RBA weekend for me! It started with the Avo and now the Serpent is once again operational... 5 setups with ceramic coils... 3 BF Squonkers and 3 RBA's.
> View attachment 62836


yoh ur collection room can be an art gallery

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GreenyZA

Lushen said:


> I agree with @Andre Please do tell us more.
> And if you have a trick to get all atty's to work with the mod, that would be a big win for me
> My Thump and Stumpy just don't fire on the DripBox



Velocity V2 works awesome!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## anthony001

DNA+Goon =

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Genosmate

@Silver leadwood squonker come for a visit.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> @Silver leadwood squonker come for a visit.
> View attachment 62849
> View attachment 62850



Looking good @Genosmate... now it's time to fill the bottle!


----------



## Spydro

AlexL said:


> very nice looking setup man love that carbon look...big vape session Friday night ? i see u posted at 3 am...




Thanks. I seldom sleep, so I vape near 24 hours per day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

My new Crius on the Pico with some PB3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Roodt

Finally got a backup kit for the TFV4 mini, works tons better now... smooth draw, awesome flavour, and no more extreme heat from the atomiser...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## AlexL

Rob Fisher said:


> This is RBA weekend for me! It started with the Avo and now the Serpent is once again operational... 5 setups with ceramic coils... 3 BF Squonkers and 3 RBA's.
> View attachment 62836


awesome collection @Rob Fisher.... damn some very nice pieces you have there.... started vaping not even a month ago and they say there are no side effects..... i think i am developing a case of atty envy ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## wiesbang

OhmzRaw said:


> Which one performs better flavour wise?


The Mage by miles!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia

With my shrimp-and Endler's guppy tank in the background

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SAVaper

@ Umhlanga Sands

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVaper

Caramia said:


> View attachment 62879
> With my shrimp-and Endler's guppy tank in the background



Nice tank. What is it?


----------



## Silver

SAVaper said:


> @ Umhlanga Sands
> View attachment 62880



Nice @SAVaper !
Enjoy
Lucky fish!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Genosmate said:


> @Silver leadwood squonker come for a visit.
> View attachment 62849
> View attachment 62850



Looks marvellous @Genosmate !


----------



## incredible_hullk

home made pizza on the braai, spanish sparkling rose and xxx goes well with the wine...brings out the litch

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lil Pinch with Nuppin!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## AlexL

incredible_hullk said:


> home made pizza on the braai, spanish sparkling rose and xxx goes well with the wine...brings out the litch


nice @incredible_hullk mmmm... that pizza looks great... but the rx200x with the red petri looks even better...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Enjoying a cold beer and some scream

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Caramia

SAVaper said:


> Nice tank. What is it?


Thank you! It is the Limitless Plus

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rematch with HRH

This time I won. 
Hehe

Trusty Evod and iStick in hand.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Awesome pic @Rob Fisher 
Classic lines

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali

From vapecartel and loving this with the petri! Now just waiting for my Leprechaun!  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Heino13

Sigelei 150w TC
Serpent
With some VM xxx

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stealth Dripper Vaping with a Target Mini and Cyclone.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Frikkie6000

Decided to dust off my old crius after not using it for a few months... lekker lekker

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Frikkie6000 said:


> Decided to dust off my old crius after not using it for a few months... lekker lekker
> 
> View attachment 62966


Dude such a underrated tank.. just bought a new one again after selling one a few months ago. It's a winner in my books and a must for your daily RTA rotation

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Frikkie6000

Smoky Jordan said:


> Dude such a underrated tank.. just bought a new one again and selling one a few months ago. It's a winner in my books and a must for your daily RTA rotation



For sure ! Got a Tornado in April and been using that since then but got tired of the airy vape and heavy juice consumption so decided to pull this little champ out again and it really is a winner of a tank. Thought going bigger was better but the small tanks still pull the punches

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Frikkie6000 said:


> For sure ! Got a Tornado in April and been using that since then but got tired of the airy vape and heavy juice consumption so decided to pull this little champ out again and it really is a winner of a tank. Thought going bigger was better but the small tanks still pull the punches


it's only for the ladies where bigger is better

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris

Finally.

had a bit of a blond moment.
tank was making a steaming noise when i fired it up.
i vape on 16w, and i could not understand why my tank is sounding like a steam iron.

then i realized it had a 100W pre-fire for 0.1 secs lol.

bumped it down to 25w @0.15sec and 16w continues and WOW!!!!





Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 3


----------



## Kaizer

PeterHarris said:


> Finally.
> 
> had a bit of a blond moment.
> tank was making a steaming noise when i fired it up.
> i vape on 16w, and i could not understand why my tank is sounding like a steam iron.
> 
> then i realized it had a 100W pre-fire for 0.1 secs lol.
> 
> bumped it down to 25w @0.15sec and 16w continues and WOW!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 62976
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk



At 16watts, the next time you need to charge that fooksie will be at Vapecon

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Summertime vaping  






Back onto the trusty Crius and some Crack pie from the sirs!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The shiney P67 that has been sitting on the sidelines for so long is finally in operation... she has a Nuppin on top with a dual parallel 26g Nichrome 7 wrap 0,32Ω coil a Cotton Bacon Wick and Vapour Mountain XXX in the Italian bottle and we are operational!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> The shiney P67 that has been sitting on the sidelines for so long is finally in operation... she has a Nuppin on top with a dual parallel 26g Nichrome 7 wrap 0,32Ω coil a Cotton Bacon Wick and Vapour Mountain XXX in the Italian bottle and we are operational!
> View attachment 62996



XXX @ 55W will work. But I tried XXX once in the Petri on a Noisy Cricket @ 148W. Now that was a jump start that would wake the long dead for someone who never smoked menthol stinkies.  Good thing it wasn't the Tropical ice.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> XXX @ 55W will work. But I tried XXX once in the Petri on a Noisy Cricket @ 148W. Now that was a jump start that would wake the long dead for someone who never smoked menthol stinkies.  Good thing it wasn't the Tropical ice.



Hehehehe 100% @Spydro! In fact I had Tropical Ice in the shiny REO and Nuppin and very quickly swapped the bottle for XXX with the parallel coil!


----------



## Scouse45

After reading the post about asmodus minikin and wehe minikin I decided to pick one up. Wehe or whatever this thing is from vapeking is a champion! Loving it sitting with my Herakles plus great flavour sub ohm.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stephen

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehehe 100% @Spydro! In fact I had Tropical Ice in the shiny REO and Nuppin and very quickly swapped the bottle for XXX with the parallel coil!


Hahaha @Rob Fisher I was going to mention in the Nuppin thread that menthol in this build kicks like a mule. XXX was a stretch for me


----------



## Stephen

Genosmate said:


> @Silver leadwood squonker come for a visit.
> View attachment 62849
> View attachment 62850


@Genosmate is this your own creation bud, if so it is world class, puts mods like the Zora to shame..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## wiesbang



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## incredible_hullk

35000 feet requesting transition to uk airspace (well kindof) with my troubled monkey...kids and wife asleep..time for vaping and flying

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Stephen said:


> @Genosmate is this your own creation bud, if so it is world class, puts mods like the Zora to shame..



Yes it is his own creation @Stephen!
Work of art

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen

Silver said:


> Yes it is his own creation @Stephen!
> Work of art


Thanks @Silver wish he would bring this piece of art to us less gifted folks


----------



## Caramia

Scouse45 said:


> After reading the post about asmodus minikin and wehe minikin I decided to pick one up. Wehe or whatever this thing is from vapeking is a champion! Loving it sitting with my Herakles plus great flavour sub ohm.


Cool! Glad you are happy with it. I wish I had rather gone with Vapeking's "Wehe clones" (+they have red!), as another vendor who has stock of the cement black, has trouble reading their statements and my EFT payment, even after 3 POP notifications, and can not even be bothered answering e-mails

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Caramia said:


> Cool! Glad you are happy with it. I wish I had rather gone with Vapeking's "Wehe clones" (+they have red!), as another vendor who has stock of the cement black, has trouble reading their statements and my EFT payment, even after 3 POP notifications, and can not even be bothered answering e-mails



Haha! If it's who I think it is you might be better luck phoning them, emails sometimes don't work so well


----------



## Nailedit77

Time to relax after a mad morning of shopping, cold beer and some diy crunchy berries and cream

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Caramia

Stosta said:


> Haha! If it's who I think it is you might be better luck phoning them, emails sometimes don't work so well


Yep, I reckon you would be better off phoning first
This one is in Edenvale, but it seems there might be something in the water

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Boktiet

Decided to shelf the Rx200 until I start rebuilding and added a Pico to the family!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

iJoy-LMC Lux - With Troll V2 for the matchy matchy​

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Scouse45



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Smoky Jordan

That


Scouse45 said:


> View attachment 63097


 That wood finish looks so cool man... I need one...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Happy Woman's Day... and for me it's happy squonk day! In my hand today have been a few Squonkers... First up my special woodvil made for me personally, then 2 x P67's and finally my DNA200 Squonker!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Gibo

Special mix of mine Dutchess Reserve and Philip Rock Grand Reserve on a Lemo 3 with a cCell 0.9Ω coil. Only for the public holiday!!! 


Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

1st diy job...turkish sunset...1.2% tfa turkish tobacco (1% cos very perfumey for me) plus 8 drops apple cider vinegar for 30 ml and 2% menthol after 2 to 3 weeks steeping...very cool if you like tobacco and menthol..next batch will be with plain tobacco

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Pico X Mage







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Caramia

RIEFY said:


> Pico X Mage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do like that black Mage on the Pico! Just wish I could find a black one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper

Relaxing next to the pool with a view of the ocean and Paulies Pear in the Derringer on the Kbox mini @ 30W

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Thats the life @SAVaper !
Looks blissful. Enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## AlexL

got my new tank on Monday the avo 24.. Tuesday I did a dual coil build, twisted clapton using kanthal wire it measures in at 0.25ohm.. Japanese cotton for wicking.... WOW.. does this thing produce flavor and clouds.. . been setting it up on my favorite juice and it really has brought the juice alive , the flavor delivery compared to my Melo3 is crazy.. the AVO seems to be quite thirsty though

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

AlexL said:


> got my new tank on Monday the avo 24.. Tuesday I did a dual coil build, twisted clapton using kanthal wire it measures in at 0.25ohm.. Japanese cotton for wicking.... WOW.. does this thing produce flavor and clouds.. . been setting it up on my favorite juice and it really has brought the juice alive , the flavor delivery compared to my Melo3 is crazy.. the AVO seems to be quite thirsty though
> View attachment 63244


Welcome to a whole new world of juice guzzling awesomeness

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## AlexL

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome to a whole new world of juice guzzling awesomeness


thanks @BumbleBee.. awesomeness it sure is... diy juce is now a have to do..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caramia



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Keyaam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Caramia

Keyaam said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is sooooo pretty! But till VapeCon, I am done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev

brotiform said:


>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ChrisB

I get iStick TC60W and MELO2 on my hand now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Frikkie6000

ChrisB said:


> I get iStick TC60W and MELO2 on my hand now.



Hey man welcome to the forum. We wanna see a Picture of your device

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ChrisB

Frikkie6000 said:


> Hey man welcome to the forum. We wanna see a Picture of your device



Here you go.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## brotiform

kevkev said:


>



Eagle eye @kevkev

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

ChrisB said:


> Here you go.


Most welcome to the forum @ChrisB. Great to have another Canadian on board. 

If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

Happy vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ChrisB

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum @ChrisB. Great to have another Canadian on board.
> 
> If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/
> 
> Happy vaping.


Sure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow



Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## Lukeness

Man, this thread is enough to make anyone jealous. #vapersenvy


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## anthony001

Damn

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## wiesbang

Caramia said:


> View attachment 63261


Where did you get the black sleeve for the sig213?


----------



## Caramia

wiesbang said:


> Where did you get the black sleeve for the sig213?


Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

first atty i've ever drilled to make it BF

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RIEFY

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVaper

Orion Eclipse 6mg in my new Twisted Messes 2 on the Kbox 120. Last day at Umhlanga Sands. 
My wife bought me the TM2 for her birthday (how awesome is that) but I did not bring any coiling supplies so I bought precoiled claptons and some UD cotton to rig it. Had to tear the cotton by hand but it is a super vape. Loving it.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## E.T.



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Perfect friday afternoon in Durbs

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JoeSmoke

iStick Pico, 4ml Melo III Tank, CCell Ceramic SS 0.6Ω - Paulie's- Coffee Cake
Sigelei Fuchai 213, OBS Crius Plus RTA - White Label- Berry Yoghurt (Vape Cartel)

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Lushen

Chilling with the wife, a drink and some home made ANML Looper

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Nailedit77

Ons gaan nou braai!!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JoeSmoke

Sickboy77 said:


> Ons gaan nou braai!!!
> 
> View attachment 63533


Where did you get the wrap for the Pico?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

JoeSmoke said:


> Where did you get the wrap for the Pico?


Sirvape a while ago


----------



## SAVaper

Back home and relaxing by the Mexican fire pot.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JoeSmoke

Sickboy77 said:


> Sirvape a while ago


Thanks Sickboy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Another awesome day in Durbs, I think its time for a cold one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Minkin 1.5 with moonshot 24 and some Paulies coffee cake and a wicked demon killer alien fused clapton build hitting that shit @120w






Minkin 1.5 with SS Goon 24 rda authentic and some Zodiac VCF

All in a days Vape  

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

For this evenings rotation I have gone back to the basics using some of my Reos only. The TC Mods and tanks are fine as far as they go, but nothing gives me more satisfying vapes than the Reos do. All are running DIY's, many of their ingredients are NEF's I also made myself. So tonight its all about Primal Spydro.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## cookiemonster

VapeSnow said:


>


Wow cool boxer mod! Where u get it from?


----------



## E.T.



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kaizer

E.T. said:


> View attachment 63802



What mod is that? Looks so sleek and elegant.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## E.T.

@Kaizer its a Elephone ELE P70-LAISIMO 70W E-Cig VW TC Box, bought it fro @KrayFish404 yesterday, what a bargain.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

E.T. said:


> View attachment 63802



This is very nice @E.T.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## E.T.

Imtiaaz said:


> This is very nice @E.T.



Thus far the performance is on par with my evic VTC mini, i think @KrayFish404 said it cost about R400 to import, dont know why there isnt more of them in the market, maybe they have issues or something. but at that pricepoint its a winner so- far


----------



## Imtiaaz

E.T. said:


> Thus far the performance is on par with my evic VTC mini, i think @KrayFish404 said it cost about R400 to import, dont know why there isnt more of them in the market, maybe they have issues or something. but at that pricepoint its a winner so- far



Jees that's well priced. I am so scared to import anything considering the new regulations, FDA sux!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Afroman

Rocking the black on black setup!!


----------



## VapeSnow

Superman Setup

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

VapeSnow said:


> Superman Setup



Does the mod count as the cape or the briefs?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Keyaam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mark121m

Top to bottom
Smok Double layer Tip.
BAND. Married to my Mod
Goblin Mini V2
Ijust2 Battery
BAND. LungCandy
BAND. H2Vape


Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blujeenz

The new very similar in size to my iJoy Solo mini, iPV6X.
My only gripes are, the fire button is a tad small(not very comfortable), and you cant flip the screen.
Other than that, its very ergonomic, the black section is not a wrap, but coated alloy.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Took off my pico wrap, back to silver it is

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JsPLAYn

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

new build on my BF Phenotype L 

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

Ijoy LMC Lux 215 w - LMC RDTA - 0.15 ohm twisted Kanthal Dual Coils - My DIY juice "Ghost Gum" (90VG/10PG Cherry Gum Flavour)​

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not just today's... have been using these two for a week or so... they just work so well...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## CaptainCustard

RX200s with Aspire Cleito tank


----------



## brotiform

2 Rolos

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## KB_314

Rob Fisher said:


> Not just today's... have been using these two for a week or so... they just work so well...
> View attachment 64129
> View attachment 64130


@Rob Fisher is that a yellow battery wrap or an HE4?


----------



## Rob Fisher

KB_314 said:


> @Rob Fisher is that a yellow battery wrap or an HE4?



HE4 @KB_314.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

brotiform said:


> 2 Rolos


Nice costume where did you hire it


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Smoky Jordan

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 64158


Nice colour matching there

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform

Smoky Jordan said:


> Nice costume where did you hire it



It's a jurassic world inflatable t rex for adults. My wife bought it for me for my birthday

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Smoky Jordan

brotiform said:


> It's a jurassic world inflatable t rex for adults. My wife bought it for me for my birthday


Very cool bro...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


>


Looks stunning. Tell us more!


----------



## stefano#1

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Neuk

brotiform said:


> 2 Rolos


----------



## blujeenz

brotiform said:


> 2 Rolos


Theres nothing that says "party time" quite like a T-Rex costume in the bedroom.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> Looks stunning. Tell us more!



I love it @Andre, I had my RM2 just sitting around doing nothing, so I put it to good use on that dripbox. 

It's a sure winner for me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> I love it @Andre, I had my RM2 just sitting around doing nothing, so I put it to good use on that dripbox.
> 
> It's a sure winner for me.


Ah, thanks did not recognize it as a Kangertech Dripbox. Thought it was a new mod. RM2 suits it fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DanTheMan

NICE. like the big bright white


----------



## VapeSnow

Loving this black honey Tobacco in the petri and some lovely coconut Custard in the Limitless

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## valdero



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tisha

Trying out Hubbies KBox to see if I like it....

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform

@merhod1 delivering the frikken berries!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Cobrali

brotiform said:


> @merhod1 delivering the frikken berries!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Where did you get that from!?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## brotiform

From @method1


----------



## Cobrali

brotiform said:


> From @method1


 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Tisha said:


> View attachment 64324
> 
> 
> Trying out Hubbies KBox to see if I like it....
> 
> .


And how did you like it? This device changed my vaping world!

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Tisha

Stosta said:


> And how did you like it? This device changed my vaping world!



Its totally different then the twisp I currently use...the taste is much better in the Kbox...going to use it a few more days...before i made my decision to buy a Pico @ Vapecon..or stay on my twisp..its like chalk and cheese..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Came up to JHB to practice some clouds at altitude before vapecon, heading back to Cape Town now Coz my clouds suck  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 9


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Spring breakfast! 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

SOON I WANT THIS IN MY HAND . GOT THE TOP HALF..JUST NEED THE BOTTOM 






JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## RiaanRed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Tisha

Just got spoiled by @SAVaper...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre

Tisha said:


> Just got spoiled by @SAVaper...
> 
> View attachment 64391


Nicely done on a cute little setup. Please let me know how you find the Guardian tank and especially the ceramic coil for it. Any spitback so far?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Caramia

Tisha said:


> Just got spoiled by @SAVaper...
> 
> View attachment 64391


I love those wee things! And that one is just GORGEOUS
How is it?
Do you enjoy the vape?
I am so jelly, 'cos I am not allowed another mod...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

RiaanRed said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Duuuude. . That chuff cap. Who stocks them. I'm dying for one as I struggle to enjoy over 80 watts on goon with standard DT 

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed

jsplayn said:


> Duuuude. . That chuff cap. Who stocks them. I'm dying for one as I struggle to enjoy over 80 watts on goon with standard DT
> 
> JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters


We did a group buy from trinity glass caps and that glass chuff cap was one of the items I bought

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

RiaanRed said:


> We did a group buy from trinity glass caps and that glass chuff cap was one of the items I bought


Awesum man. I knw vape cartel suppose to be getting some soon.. can't wait.. think it will just be the regular black wide bore.. I'd give a left toe for a marble navy blue one 

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

OG VV Grand, IGO-S/Syner, DIY Coconut Coffee.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Tisha

Caramia said:


> I love those wee things! And that one is just GORGEOUS
> How is it?
> Do you enjoy the vape?
> I am so jelly, 'cos I am not allowed another mod...



I agree it's gorgeous..just love the colour... much better than the twisp the flavours are so much better...
I love vaping nicotine free juice...
Love the fact that its so small...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Tisha

Andre said:


> Nicely done on a cute little setup. Please let me know how you find the Guardian tank and especially the ceramic coil for it. Any spitback so far?



Thanks...airflow is nice, driptip comfortable...will have to see about leaking when I start carring it around ..No spitback so far running @ 20Watts...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kungfubadge

Loving my RX200S with my OBS Crivs plus

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Caramia

Tisha said:


> I agree it's gorgeous..just love the colour... much better than the twisp the flavours are so much better...
> I love vaping nicotine free juice...
> Love the fact that its so small...


Is it actually that blue-ish colour? I NEED details! Where, what, how much, etc??!
It is really nice, luvit! And CONGRATS Girl!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tisha

Caramia said:


> Is it actually that blue-ish colour? I NEED details! Where, what, how much, etc??!
> It is really nice, luvit! And CONGRATS Girl!



Hi @Caramia yes they call it blue...some call it cyan..I just call it turqoise

Hubby bought it @ H2vape @ News Cafe Boksburg..R1000 for the Vaporesso Target Mini Kit...

Yes so far I'm loving it..thanks..just say if i must go get you one...can always meet somewhere for delivery.have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia

Tisha said:


> Hi @Caramia yes they call it blue...some call it cyan..I just call it turqoise
> 
> Hubby bought it @ H2vape @ News Cafe Boksburg..R1000 for the Vaporesso Target Mini Kit...
> 
> Yes so far I'm loving it..thanks..just say if i must go get you one...can always meet somewhere for delivery.have an awesome day


Thanx @Tisha!
It's the first time I see it in the blue, and it is really something else, very unique

Methinx I just miiiiigght have convinced Hubster I need a stealthy,
but WOWEE, thank you tonnes for the offer! Will be seeing you at VapeCon anyway - I'll send my number through, maybe we can meet-up for coffee anywhoo?
I am now scearching for the best deal, with tank/without tank...

Have a good one!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DanTheMan

my work mouse? :'(

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tisha

Caramia said:


> Thanx @Tisha!
> It's the dirst time I see it in the blue, and it is really soemthing else, very unique
> 
> Methinx I just miiiiiggh have convinced Hubster I need a stealthy,
> but WOWEE, thank you tonnes for the offer! Will be seeing you at VapeCon anyway - I'll send my number through, maybe we can meet-up for coffee anywhoo?
> I am now scearching for the best deal, with tank/without tank...
> 
> Have a good one!!



I saw it in the blue and just fell in Love.. i looked everywhere and they were all out of stock...and this H2Vape only have blue..
Yes also going to Vapecon will meet you there...Coffee sound great..will keep my eyes open for any deals.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

RX2/3 and Griffin 25 mini

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Keyaam

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 64567


I see teeth marks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Been offline for 5 days... and here are some of the items that have been in my paw in the last 5 days!

First off... testing the new Vaporesso BF Nalu RDA... best build deck ever... so so easy... great flavour... but as always with these afterthought BF drippers they don't drain very well... also the drip tip is stupid and you have to use one of the three dip tips they include and stick your drip tip into one of theirs... looks pretty doff... the window is not very effective and clouds up real quick so it doesn't really serve a purpose. Good airflow... but the air holes exude moisture and you are continually wiping off your mod. It has good potential but won't be replacing my Petri or any of my MTL atties anytime soon.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Cobrali

Rob Fisher said:


> Been offline for 5 days... and here are some of the items that have been in my paw in the last 5 days!
> 
> First off... testing the new Vaporesso BF Nalu RDA... best build deck ever... so so easy... great flavour... but as always with these afterthought BF drippers they don't drain very well... also the drip tip is stupid and you have to use one of the three dip tips they include and stick your drip tip into one of theirs... looks pretty doff... the window is not very effective and clouds up real quick so it doesn't really serve a purpose. Good airflow... but the air holes exude moisture and you are continually wiping off your mod. It has good potential but won't be replacing my Petri or any of my MTL atties anytime soon.
> View attachment 64595
> View attachment 64597
> 
> View attachment 64600
> View attachment 64601
> View attachment 64602


It looks the same as my windowed tsunami 24.. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Keyaam said:


> I see teeth marks


damn thing didnt want to unscrew. so i got a better grip lol. just kidding. its from long nose pliers.


----------



## SAVaper

Bought as a Vapecon starter from Vape Cartel
Smok Gaurdian III kit

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alexander Scott

Took a lunch break at Ngala Beach Lodge overlooking Lake Malawi on our way from Blantyre to Mzuzu.

International Vaper Medal?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## brotiform

RX200S + Griff 25
Rolo DNA + moonshot 24
RX200S + Griff 25

My dream team

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

#FingersCrossedEvolvDoesntScrewMeAgain

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Alexander Scott said:


> Took a lunch break at Ngala Beach Lodge overlooking Lake Malawi on our way from Blantyre to Mzuzu.
> 
> International Vaper Medal??


On holiday? Lucky fish - no medal for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Caramia

Andre said:


> On holiday? Lucky fish - no medal for you


----------



## Caramia

Stealthy Pico with Kanger Nano


Mighty Pico with Eagle:

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Caramia

And then there is Party Pico and Theo:

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Alexander Scott

Andre said:


> On holiday? Lucky fish - no medal for you



Nope, not holiday, business trip, flying back to JHB on Friday, just in time to attend VapeCon!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsyCLown

So I had a bit of a brain fart when I saw a picture on the Internet of my Aeolus Lite RDA, I got it from @Clouds4Days a few months ago and it came with a piece which I had no clue what it was for.

Turns out its a wide bore drip tip / top cap. Took me a bit of time to figure out how it all comes apart (never knew it ends up in soo many pieces) however it is now finally on and I'm loving it.

I put it on the desk for this pic, but it's hard to put down.



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Late night hand check:
Esige Eiffel T1
Tornado Nano
DIY Bronuts 



Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Spydro

Right now I'm running the Minikin V1.5 and VGOD V1.5 with Avo 24's driving DIY Iced Chamomile Mint Tea and DIY Nogged Sweet Milk.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## moolies86



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz

Wismec Presa 100W
Smok TF-RDTA
DIY Nano Cream
#vapelyf  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Jeez said:


> View attachment 64718


That ipower is such a winner

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrDeedz

hmm my mouse ...


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Jeez said:


> I love it to bits @Smoky Jordan. Its perfect for me as i vape 60w max and do TC.


Also have one, super light hey for 5000 mah and the wood finish great...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrDeedz

got me an e-Leaf i-stick Pico (brushed Silver) & MELO III tank

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Imtiaaz

MrDeedz said:


> got me an e-Leaf i-stick Pico (brushed Silver) & MELO III tank



CONGRATS @MrDeedz, How you loving it? lol


----------



## MrDeedz

Imtiaaz said:


> CONGRATS @MrDeedz, How you loving it? lol


lol its a brilliant device, just need to be schooled, i have no idea whats the purpose of increasing the wattage and higher wattage means better what. next Q: whats the difference in using EC 0.3 ohm coils or 0.5. My devices goes up to 75 Watts but i use it on 30 Watts, does more wattage mean better flavor?


----------



## Jeez

@MrDeedz try gettin yourself the 0.6 ohm stainless steel ccell coils.

Trust me when i say the flavour is the cleanest and most amazing ever!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GMacDiggity

Jeez said:


> @MrDeedz try gettin yourself the 0.6 ohm stainless steel ccell coils.
> 
> Trust me when i say the flavour is the cleanest and most amazing ever!



Agreed, I was shocked how great they really are! I'm using the Pico with Melo 3 and 0.6 ohm cCells as my portable vape and the flavour really is outstanding

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Jeez said:


> @MrDeedz try gettin yourself the 0.6 ohm stainless steel ccell coils.
> 
> Trust me when i say the flavour is the cleanest and most amazing ever!


0.6 is compatible with my tank & Device. not listed on the BOX LOL


----------



## MrDeedz

GMacDiggity said:


> Agreed, I was shocked how great they really are! I'm using the Pico with Melo 3 and 0.6 ohm cCells as my portable vape and the flavour really is outstanding


still didnt answer my Q peeps, the difference between 03 & 0.5 means? whats the output.
Im a flava chaser, i dont really care how much cloud a device makes if that helps


----------



## Zebeebee

Silver said:


> Aio with some VK Grape Soda doing service this morning
> 
> View attachment 62088
> 
> 
> Reason for the Aio is that I have had so little time on my hands the past few days that all my devices are in need of pitstops or refills and I need to mix up my blends of Strawberry Ice and others.
> 
> Clutching at anything that's got some juice in it. Lol.
> 
> This is the pinkie rest too...


Love my aio awesome little beast! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeez

Tbh i didnt even give the stock coils a try. Went straight with the ccells and never looked back

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zebeebee

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

MrDeedz said:


> lol its a brilliant device, just need to be schooled, i have no idea whats the purpose of increasing the wattage and higher wattage means better what. next Q: whats the difference in using EC 0.3 ohm coils or 0.5. My devices goes up to 75 Watts but i use it on 30 Watts, does more wattage mean better flavor?



There are a few basic units in electricity like voltage, current and resistance. Voltage is measured in volts, current is measured in amps and resistance is measured in ohms.

To understand these terms think of plumbing pipes. The voltage is equivalent to the water pressure, the current is equivalent to the flow rate, and the resistance is like the pipe size.

What happens if you increase the pressure in the tank? More water comes out of the hose. The same is true of an electrical system: Increasing the voltage (Volts) will make more current flow. So you can see on your mod, you can adjust the wattage i.e. Electrical power is measured in watts and by doing that you are increasing the volts flowing through the wire/coil

Let's say you increase the diameter of the hose and all of the fittings to the tank. That also makes more water come out of the hose. This is like decreasing the resistance in an electrical system, which increases the current flow. So with the 0.3 ohm coil you have a lower resistance than the 0.5 ohm coil hence more volts can flow throw the coils and you would be experiencing higher watts/electrical power. Simply put, more power = more vapor.

Hope this makes sense.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Useful 2


----------



## Imtiaaz

MrDeedz said:


> still didnt answer my Q peeps, the difference between 03 & 0.5 means? whats the output.
> Im a flava chaser, i dont really care how much cloud a device makes if that helps



usually a coil is made up of wire, which is in contact with cotton. So heating the wire, causes the juice soaked up by the cotton to heat up and that creates vapor.

The coils these guys are talking about are ceramic coils, they have ceramic in contact with the coils wrapped with some cotton, So the juice therefore soaks into the ceramic, which is then heated and vapor is produced.

You get a much cleaner flavor from ceramic than with normal cotton, hence better taste being described by the guys. But they usually cant be vaped at too high wattage. Some newer cCells can be taken much higher but not too sure about the 0.6 cCells, those are the vapresso coils I assume.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Imtiaaz said:


> usually a coil is made up of wire, which is in contact with cotton. So heating the wire, causes the juice soaked up by the cotton to heat up and that creates vapor.
> 
> The coils these guys are talking about are ceramic coils, they have ceramic in contact with the coils wrapped with some cotton, So the juice therefore soaks into the ceramic, which is then heated and vapor is produced.
> 
> You get a much cleaner flavor from ceramic than with normal cotton, hence better taste being described by the guys. But they usually cant be vaped at too high wattage. Some newer cCells can be taken much higher but not too sure about the 0.6 cCells, those are the vapresso coils I assume.



But if you are a flavor chaser then you will be just fine with these, less vapor production but amazing taste @MrDeedz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Imtiaaz said:


> But if you are a flavor chaser then you will be just fine with these, less vapor production but amazing taste @MrDeedz


Damn IMTI, u should work for EiShKOM with all the electrical knowledge lol, Thank u for the crash course, i am now starting to see the light.helps alot.
When can i get those ccell 0.6 coils just coz im surious. more Voltage doesnt mean more flava just more vapor. i see


----------



## Imtiaaz

MrDeedz said:


> Damn IMTI, u should work for EiShKOM with all the electrical knowledge lol, Thank u for the crash course, i am now starting to see the light.helps alot.
> When can i get those ccell 0.6 coils just coz im surious. more Voltage doesnt mean more flava just more vapor. i see



Lol @MrDeedz, glad I could help a bit. I'm in Cape Town so wouldn't really know, I did see some on sir vapes site.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/vaporesso-ccell-coil-0-6-ceramic

They like 65 bucks.


----------



## Imtiaaz

Imtiaaz said:


> Lol @MrDeedz, glad I could help a bit. I'm in Cape Town so wouldn't really know, I did see some on sir vapes site.
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/vaporesso-ccell-coil-0-6-ceramic
> 
> They like 65 bucks.



They also last a lot longer than regular coils, you lucky Oom @Rob Fisher is preping for vapecon or he would be on this thread telling you how much he absolutely loves these coils on his pico in his Melo3 2mil tanks...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Imtiaaz said:


> They also last a lot longer than regular coils, you lucky Oom @Rob Fisher is preping for vapecon or he would be on this thread telling you how much he absolutely loves these coils on his pico in his Melo3 2mil tanks...


thanks will keep an eye out for them @ vapecon. these std coils last long, i vape the whole day and 1 lasts over 3 weeks.


----------



## Clouder

My Pico, featuring my newly self-developed VM Logo and a tank full of XXX Epicness!!!



**Pic taken with my new HUAWEI P9 Plus with its AWWWWESOME Camera

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Imtiaaz

Clouder said:


> My Pico, featuring my newly self-developed VM Logo and a tank full of XXX Epicness!!!
> View attachment 64839
> 
> 
> **Pic taken with my new HUAWEI P9 Plus with its AWWWWESOME Camera



thats sick @Clouder


----------



## Clouder

@Imtiaaz thanx man!


----------



## Imtiaaz

Do


Clouder said:


> @Imtiaaz thanx man!



Do you perhaps know where I can download some more of these logo's? @Clouder


----------



## Clouder

@Imtiaaz, its difficult, I just make my own. Maybe I'll gooi some logos on here. which device do you have and what logo to you want?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Clouder said:


> @Imtiaaz, its difficult, I just make my own. Maybe I'll gooi some logos on here. which device do you have and what logo to you want?



I've got one just like yours but black, the pico. That's why I thought I would ask you lol @Clouder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Clouder said:


> My Pico, featuring my newly self-developed VM Logo and a tank full of XXX Epicness!!!
> View attachment 64839
> 
> 
> **Pic taken with my new HUAWEI P9 Plus with its AWWWWESOME Camera


SHARE THE VM LOVE!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

MrDeedz said:


> does more wattage mean better flavor?



Not always. You are the only one that can decide at what power you like your vape. Some vape at 15 to 20W and others at 75 to 100W.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Clouder said:


> My Pico, featuring my newly self-developed VM Logo and a tank full of XXX Epicness!!!
> View attachment 64839
> 
> 
> **Pic taken with my new HUAWEI P9 Plus with its AWWWWESOME Camera


care to share some insite on how to get a personalized logo onto my e-leaf iStick pico. and can it be done.


----------



## MrDeedz

Clouder said:


> @Imtiaaz, its difficult, I just make my own. Maybe I'll gooi some logos on here. which device do you have and what logo to you want?


i want a Man United logo ,.Hooks a brother up

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

EVic AIO with some @WorldWonders Table Mountain

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## ettiennedj

Griffin 25 on Fuchai with ELP Special Reserve. Reserves on this awesome juice running out @KieranD!!






Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Flu is a killer, no medicine working.... so thought id try my fav mootie

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## mcgeerj35

Whooooo new rdta love this thing chucks and amazing flavour sooo inlove ijoy limitless is just absolutely amazing

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RiaanRed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Jeez

MrDeedz said:


> i want a Man United logo ,.Hooks a brother up



Now why would you want to spoil a good device

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brotiform

Plotting my plan of action and shopping list for Vapecon

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RIEFY

On my desk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stosta

RIEFY said:


> On my desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Naaaice setup!!!


----------



## Nailedit77

Lunch time

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

RIEFY said:


> On my desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybru that DT dnt suit the setup.. I think it will look better on my one man 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zebeebee

Sickboy77 said:


> Lunch time
> 
> View attachment 64913


I want that for lunch too  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zebeebee

brotiform said:


> Plotting my plan of action and shopping list for Vapecon


Yeah I also got the whole battle plan thing going...    

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## M5000

eVic VTC Mini, Billow V2 Nano, 24g Kanthal, Organic Cotton - as simple as it gets but hard to beat!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## RIEFY

jsplayn said:


> Maybru that DT dnt suit the setup.. I think it will look better on my one man
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



This one better?






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

RIEFY said:


> This one better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awe much.. now pass on the other one xse.. uc mert alone with the marbles nih 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

jsplayn said:


> Awe much.. now pass on the other one xse.. uc mert alone with the marbles nih
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Lol I only have one of my own


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander Scott

Hand check in Midrand, having dinner night before VapeCon things just got real, only 15hours to go, eagerly ready and waiting, can't sit still....!!!! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY

RiaanRed said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Love that tip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

M5000 said:


> eVic VTC Mini, Billow V2 Nano, 24g Kanthal, Organic Cotton - as simple as it gets but hard to beat!
> 
> View attachment 64919


The perfect setup

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## boxerulez

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali

Frozen in my Petri V2 running dual claptons @0.42 ohms. Loving this flavour!





Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Sunday chill time in this crazy DBN heat...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

WHAT'S GOONING ON MR MINIKIN  
Sunday chill with some LOBO JUICE CO - life of pie.. hitting hard and fresh at 120watts running thru some alien fused claptons 






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance

Meet the family.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Oupa

Clouder said:


> My Pico, featuring my newly self-developed VM Logo and a tank full of XXX Epicness!!!
> View attachment 64839
> 
> 
> **Pic taken with my new HUAWEI P9 Plus with its AWWWWESOME Camera



That looks epic! Biggest compliment we could ask for... 

Feel free to share the artwork so I can use it on my Pico

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder

@Oupa I'll do so!

Sent from my VIE-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Whilst the horses are enjoying some fresh greens, I am enjoying DIY Tic Tac Fresh Mints in the GEM tank on top of the Provari.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouder said:


> My Pico, featuring my newly self-developed VM Logo and a tank full of XXX Epicness!!!
> View attachment 64839
> 
> 
> **Pic taken with my new HUAWEI P9 Plus with its AWWWWESOME Camera



Please can you post that Logo or email it to me @Clouder? rob@aat.co.za That will rock my Pico's... all 3 of them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder

Will definately do Oom @Rob Fisher! 

Sent from my VIE-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

jsplayn said:


> WHAT'S GOONING ON MR MINIKIN
> Sunday chill with some LOBO JUICE CO - life of pie.. hitting hard and fresh at 120watts running thru some alien fused claptons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Let's see them aliens bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

IPV6X X TM2






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JsPLAYn

1st pic was my build in moonshot 24 and 2nd is current in goon (very very dirty I knw ) in desperate need of a dry burn and rewick, running with some kendo gold edition and coils is demon killer alien fused clapton 









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

RIEFY said:


> IPV6X X TM2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That the goon chuff working on tm2? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen

Reo Grand with a custom 18mm Nutz Engineering atty from Ionut John in Romania. Best MTL Atty I've ever used.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## moolies86

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Mac75

Back 2 back Super Lights






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## R87

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## RiaanRed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nailedit77

Bushmans nek in the berg Monday night chill session with some ice cold amarula  life is awesome

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing new juices from VapeCon...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tazman7

Rob Fisher said:


> Testing new juices from VapeCon...
> View attachment 65550
> View attachment 65551



Hows that neon tasting????



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tazman7 said:


> Hows that neon tasting????



Watermelon Baby! 

I'm going to try it in another tank because with the ceramic cCell it's a lot more floral than when I tested it at VapeCon and I think it was way nicer in a tank with a cotton wick...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Rob Fisher said:


> Watermelon Baby!
> 
> I'm going to try it in another tank because with the ceramic cCell it's a lot more floral than when I tested it at VapeCon and I think it was way nicer in a tank with a cotton wick...



Hey Rob, 
Are you getting the same crazy throat hit??
Or is it just me?
See you have the 3mg as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zebeebee

Work started moaning about our vw mods hehe making too much clouds. 

We're allowed to vape in the office so don't want to hurt privileges. Using this one for now. 






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

GerritVisagie said:


> Hey Rob,
> Are you getting the same crazy throat hit??
> Or is it just me?
> See you have the 3mg as well



No I'm not getting a crazy throat hit... I would say average throat hit...


----------



## GerritVisagie

Cool, thanx. 
I'll check my setup, could be a good reason to build new coils


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie

In my hand right now.
Love this flavour.

I know, a tank on a squonker.... Its just easier at work, at home, it would boast my new Tsunami24, both from vapecon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

GerritVisagie said:


> Are you getting the same crazy throat hit??



@GerritVisagie I have switched to the VGod Trick Tank and there is certainly a bigger throat hit but I wouldn't call it crazy...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Rob Fisher said:


> @GerritVisagie I have switched to the VGod Trick Tank and there is certainly a bigger throat hit but I wouldn't call it crazy...



"Crazy" could have been exaggerated, it's just more than usual tho.
But it could just be my setup. 

Dripbox 160 with tsunami24 at 45W
.35 ohm claptons. 

I'll try it again @ 0.5 ohm, should be better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

GerritVisagie said:


> "Crazy" could have been exaggerated, it's just more than usual tho.
> But it could just be my setup.
> 
> Dripbox 160 with tsunami24 at 45W
> .35 ohm claptons.
> 
> I'll try it again @ 0.5 ohm, should be better
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Jip, swopped out the coil, problem solved. 
Damn this Krypton is lekker!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

HotCig R150, Melo 3 Mini, 0.6Ω cCell, Vapour Mountain XXX... and an Eating Ohms T-Shirt! Life is good!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> HotCig R150, Melo 3 Mini, 0.6Ω cCell, Vapour Mountain XXX... and an Eating Ohms T-Shirt! Life is good!
> View attachment 65638


Geez King Fisher! I started off envying your vape gear, now I'm jelly of your cupboard... It's a bit ridiculous really!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Butter-face horse? 

@Andre it looks like the area you live in is really pretty!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Some me downtime in the berg

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Took some down time after vapecon and booked in a few days at sun city. Today it's lunch at The Palace 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Tahir_Kai

Browsing the web

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Added to collection avo24 wrapped me some 22g Nichrome 3id. Awesum flava thanks to Ross at Vape cartel









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper

Zebeebee said:


> Work started moaning about our vw mods hehe making too much clouds.
> 
> We're allowed to vape in the office so don't want to hurt privileges. Using this one for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk






You are lucky. I have to go outside with the smokers.


----------



## Imtiaaz

jsplayn said:


> Added to collection avo24 wrapped me some 22g Nichrome 3id. Awesum flava thanks to Ross at Vape cartel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Was just wondering at what Ohm's that built came too? @jsplayn


----------



## JsPLAYn

Imtiaaz said:


> Was just wondering at what Ohm's that built came too? @jsplayn


It's 0.21/2 imtiaaz. What I like of Nichrome is it ramps up quick so hits nicely 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imtiaaz

jsplayn said:


> It's 0.21/2 imtiaaz. What I like of Nichrome is it ramps up quick so hits nicely
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



I actually bought some clapton kanthal with nichrome, 32g + 26g, and I immediately noticed the faster ramp up time. But I guess because it's wrapped with kanthal it builds quite high.

So I'm planning to build tonight, and still undecided between that clapton or just normal 24gSS. Which I know works well


----------



## JsPLAYn

Once u go clapton it's hard to go back lol.. but mainly depends on ur application. I prefer normal wire on tanks and clapton on drippers

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

jsplayn said:


> Once u go clapton it's hard to go back lol.. but mainly depends on ur application. I prefer normal wire on tanks and clapton on drippers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



I guess I should at least try it and see what happens. No harm in trying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tazman7

Clapton ftw!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zebeebee

SAVaper said:


> You are lucky. I have to go outside with the smokers.


Aww man that sucks... 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR

Some DIY in the beast.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


>



Lol @Andre, thats classic!
Reminds me of that photo @johan posted when he got to Ireland of his Reo in front of the cow
Was a similar looking photo with greenery in the background.
@johan, how are the cows?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Took some down time after vapecon and booked in a few days at sun city. Today it's lunch at The Palace
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Magic @Yusuf Cape Vaper 
SA's cloud blowing champ resting the lungs after a big contest 
Enjoy the down time Yusuf

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nailedit77

Last day in the berg table check

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alexander Scott

Heading back home after an epic VapeCon and a very busy business trip, filled up in Midrand - Crowthorne, left at 05:30, still quite a way to go, but staying over in Beaufort West, so not that bad... Lol.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Scouse45

My new machine thanks to @Daniel da Rocha unbelievable mod this rx2/3 best I've used

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RIEFY

Loving this






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NewOobY

Since I got this little guy, I haven't used anything else. It satisfies me in every possible vape related way... 
Best money I spent all year #tooHappy

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Loyal to the Coil Baby!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silent Echo

XXX in the Nautilus X and French Dude in the Griffin 25

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Naeem_M

Nom Nom Nom!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Paulie's Special Reserve Coffee Cake Baby!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> @Paulie's Special Reserve Coffee Cake Baby!
> View attachment 65789



What's the difference between the CC and SRCC bro? And is Paul keeping both of them available in his offerings?


----------



## Naeem_M

Spydro said:


> What's the difference between the CC and SRCC bro? And is Paul keeping both of them available in his offerings?



SRCC was steeped in a barrel for 2 months IIRC ...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> What's the difference between the CC and SRCC bro? And is Paul keeping both of them available in his offerings?



I was convinced it was a different formula @Spydro but @Paulie assures me it's identical... the difference is it has been steeped in Oak Barrels for a couple of months... the transformation for me is huge... smooth as silk...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> I was convinced it was a different formula @Spydro but @Paulie assures me it's identical... the difference is it has been steeped in Oak Barrels for a couple of months... the transformation for me is huge... smooth as silk...



Thanks for the info. Just one of the many things that appealed to me with the 3 @Paulie liquids that you sent me was how smooth all of them were. So even smoother doesn't seem possible. 

BTW, 2 of the 3 I tried are on my hits list for premade in my rotations down the road (and the 3rd surprise one you sent was also a sure winner despite being something that I normally don't vape). That says volumes to me about all of his liquids.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Yagya

At my desk with the sigeleis. 12-wrap SS dual coils in 24g on the griffin


and same build with 26g SS on the gemini mega.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Scouse45 said:


> My new machine thanks to @Daniel da Rocha unbelievable mod this rx2/3 best I've used
> View attachment 65748


Is that with the 2 battery option @Scouse45 ?

How is it weight wise?


----------



## Scouse45

Ya using it in dual battery mod so slick so easy to hold u can fire it easily in many different ways it's the most comfortable fit mod I've tried. And not heavy at all and easy carry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

REO P67 in the hand and my new @Sir Vape shirt that fits... it helps when a vendor is as big as @BigGuy and understands t-shirt sizes!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> REO P67 in the hand and my new @Sir Vape shirt that fits... it helps when a vendor is as big as @BigGuy and understands t-shirt sizes!
> View attachment 65807



Its too big you need to eat some more ribs

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Scouse45 said:


> Ya using it in dual battery mod so slick so easy to hold u can fire it easily in many different ways it's the most comfortable fit mod I've tried. And not heavy at all and easy carry.
> View attachment 65804


Awesome... thanks.... definitely thinking about getting one and compared to your minikin?


----------



## JsPLAYn

Hitting some NCV frozen @ 150W on my GOONOCADO / MINIKIN 1.5






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I wonder if the Council of Vapor guys are Stargate Atlantis fans? May I present the Wraith Squonker!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Rob Fisher said:


> I wonder if the Council of Vapor guys are Stargate Atlantis fans? May I present the Wraith Squonker!
> View attachment 65827



@Rob Fisher Please let us know if that atty is any good?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blu_Marlin said:


> @Rob Fisher Please let us know if that atty is any good?



Will do @Blu_Marlin! So far the pros are it looks great, squonks really well and drains well and I have been trying to oversquonk and it hasn't leaked once.

The only con so far is you have to use that big fat wide bore drip tip and you can't use your own drip tip... airflow control is pretty good as well...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vape0206

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

​

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Lol @Andre, thats classic!
> Reminds me of that photo @johan posted when he got to Ireland of his Reo in front of the cow
> Was a similar looking photo with greenery in the background.
> @johan, how are the cows?



They still adore me like all young girls do Silver

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm loving the 25mm Serpent Mini!

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## KZOR

Now I'm a happy man. 
@Sir Vape ...... Thanks for a great product and service.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Mac75

Friday night is Turbo night
XXX , berryblaze and duchess







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoeSmoke



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nailedit77

Finally I get to have my own properly steeped juice  and of course my ice cold draught, brewed it a while ago and it came out awesome

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Akash

Rocking a serpent mini 25 (maxi) with a single 24ga nichrome 10 wrap 3.5mm at 0.61 ohm and @akashz_girlfriend with a pico n 0.6 ohm ccell. Both with a mix of xxx and rainbow monster. Flavor is off the charts. Definitely a chicken dinner.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Akash said:


> Rocking a serpent mini 25 (maxi) with a single 24ga nichrome 10 wrap 3.5mm at 0.61 ohm and @akashz_girlfriend with a pico n 0.6 ohm ccell. Both with a mix of xxx and rainbow monster. Flavor is off the charts. Definitely a chicken dinner.
> 
> View attachment 66074



The 25mm Serpent Mini is indeed a Chicken Dinner!  But so is the Melo 3 Mini with cCell!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

New Hotcig R150 with Abalone doors, Serpent Mini 25mm and stunning @hands drip tip. Taking first honours is a new juice for me NCV Frozen. 

New vape, new experience, new juice. 

Very very nice...

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

You know @Rob Fisher has a great eye for these mods and for things with a quality feel

I wanted a new mod to power the serpent and it was between the minikin and the hotcig
I wanted that bright yellow gorgeous looking minikin but they didnt have it, so it was between the white/black rubber minikin and the abalone hotcig R150

I was a bit hesitant on the white finish of the minkin, dont ask me why, just didnt feel good to me even though i knew it is a great mod. Purely aesthetics.

Then on the hotcig i was a bit hesitant on the small(ish) fire button but i liked the metal frame and the abalone doors. They are just stunning. 

Then Rob said its great and feels good in the hand. One more session holding and a nudge from @Sir Vape and i decided on the hotcig. Am happy I did. I like it a lot. Thanks Rob!

Not easy to make quick decisions when the shop starts getting fuller. 

All they need to do now is make a mod with a nice fat round metal fire button like my Sig 100 plus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> New Hotcig R150 with Abalone doors, Serpent Mini 25mm and stunning @hands drip tip. Taking first honours is a new juice for me NCV Frozen.
> 
> New vape, new experience, new juice.
> 
> Very very nice...
> 
> View attachment 66116


Work of art. Beautiful.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Silver said:


> New Hotcig R150 with Abalone doors, Serpent Mini 25mm and stunning @hands drip tip. Taking first honours is a new juice for me NCV Frozen.
> 
> New vape, new experience, new juice.
> 
> Very very nice...
> 
> View attachment 66116


that is a beautiful setup @Silver...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

*Some DIY Looper.*

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> Work of art. Beautiful.



Thanks @Petrus
Am liking my first tank on this Serpent Mini 25 - expertly coiled and wicked by @BigGuy
I like the tanks and regulateds for workhorses while at the computer. Although this one probably makes a bit too much vapour to be a computer vaping device - lol

Cannot wait to get back from holiday and start the OL16 journey. Saving that and looking forward

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Day 3 and still on the Serpent Mini 25mm... today on the Minikin. I must say after having had the build done by @BigGuy it has made me rethink RTA's. This Serpent Mini 25 has the looks... airflow for days... no leak whatsoever... not even moisture issues... the flavour of vape is stunning and it holds a lot more juice than my Melo 3 Mini's... this is fast becoming my most favourite RTA of all time!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Also in the mix on this lazy Sunday is the Limitless XL which I hated at first because if you don't wick this properly it leaks badly. But once again @BigGuy came to the rescue and it's just as well he didn't accept my eight million rand bet that it would still leak after he was finished with it because it's not leaked one drop... not crazy about the look of the huge tank and way prefer my Serpent Mini 25.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kaizer

Rob Fisher said:


> Day 3 and still on the Serpent Mini 25mm... today on the Minikin. I must say after having had the build done by @BigGuy it has made me rethink RTA's. This Serpent Mini 25 has the looks... airflow for days... no leak whatsoever... not even moisture issues... the flavour of vape is stunning and it holds a lot more juice than my Melo 3 Mini's... this is fast becoming my most favourite RTA of all time!
> View attachment 66137



May I ask @Rob Fisher , what build did @BigGuy put in your Serpent?


----------



## incredible_hullk

sunday r&r...diy litchi menthol with cucumber mint g&t

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Akash

Kaizer said:


> May I ask @Rob Fisher , what build did @BigGuy put in your Serpent?



9 wrap 24 ga nichrome 3.5mm id

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Naeem_M

Chilled Sunday vibes. Hanging out with a French Dude

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kaizer said:


> May I ask @Rob Fisher , what build did @BigGuy put in your Serpent?



3.5mmm diameter, 24g Nichrome, 7 wraps...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Akash

Oh snap. Maybe it was 7 then @Kaizer.

I used 9 on mine after speaking to @BigGuy yesterday. Excellent flavour

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ettiennedj

Griffin 25 with dual demon alien 0.25 coils just rewicked puffing away on some Weaner East and a castle light as a "pallet cleanser"  




Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TommyL

Minikin is still such an excellent mod￼￼

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Naeem_M said:


> Chilled Sunday vibes. Hanging out with a French Dude


@Naeem_M have u had any probs with thr petri mod not having a lock on the fire...that worry is the only thing stopping me from getting one


----------



## Naeem_M

incredible_hullk said:


> @Naeem_M have u had any probs with thr petri mod not having a lock on the fire...that worry is the only thing stopping me from getting one



Hey bud ... No issues at all. The fire button is somewhat recessed and the spring I've got in there is the heavy one, so takes a bit more to get it to make contact and fire. Easy to do when you holding and Vaping, but in your pocket, nah ... Never had a problem!

I absolutely love it. I believe a 24mm is releasing soon as well


----------



## RIEFY

Abalone duo






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## incredible_hullk

Naeem_M said:


> Hey bud ... No issues at all. The fire button is somewhat recessed and the spring I've got in there is the heavy one, so takes a bit more to get it to make contact and fire. Easy to do when you holding and Vaping, but in your pocket, nah ... Never had a problem!
> 
> I absolutely love it. I believe a 24mm is releasing soon as well



thanks @Naeem_M....gonna check out the specs on the new tanks and if 24 wait for the new one

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## boxerulez

Goodmorning VapeFam.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's Sci Fi Vape Day!

Storm Trooper version of the Wraith! Dual 3mm 24g Nichrome 7 wraps = 0.31Ω at 45 watts!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

This Lemo 3 is insane, so much airflow and so much flavour!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Mark121m

Device : IPV5
EAGLE RTA
0.25 coil single deck.

Diy : Strawberry

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Greyz

More like "What was in my hand" but it was too good not mention.




Smok H-Priv 
TF-RDTA 
Dual Flat Claptons 4 wraps 3mm 0.16ohms @80W
Rogue by @Sir Vape

This is my first tobacco juice I have vaped and damn it's GOOD! The tobacco is very soft and creamy, which I like, with an unexpected sweetness on the exhale. 
Time to go dig throufg the Tobacco recipe thread for some mixes by @Andre and @SA_Viper.


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Mark121m

Mark121m said:


> Device : IPV5
> EAGLE RTA
> 0.25 coil single deck.
> 
> Diy : Strawberry
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Update.








Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

BumbleBee said:


> This Lemo 3 is insane, so much airflow and so much flavour!
> 
> View attachment 66348


What's your take on this juice @BumbleBee ? Please feel free to pop me a PM


----------



## daniel craig

@Rob Fisher Serpent mini 25mm VS the Mage RTA, which one would win in terms of flavor ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

BumbleBee said:


> This Lemo 3 is insane, so much airflow and so much flavour!
> 
> View attachment 66348


Haven't seen much hype or feedback on this tank locally considering the popularity of the previous versions..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn

Paulies Apricot Jam Dougnut in the little Avo 22 on the iJust 2 Cell and some DIY Grape Juice in the Nebox ... having a omnom day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Trashcanman3284

RX200S with Tsunami RDA. DIY Fruit Loops with Milk & Berries Juice

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee

skola said:


> Haven't seen much hype or feedback on this tank locally considering the popularity of the previous versions..


It's still fairly new but yes, I also thought there would be more chirp. It's a great tank, one of the best flavour tanks I've tried thus far. The only downside is that it's not the most user friendly deck to build on but once you've got a build in there it just chucks dense flavourful clouds as fast as you can breathe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Stosta said:


> What's your take on this juice @BumbleBee ? Please feel free to pop me a PM


It's amazing, @Oupa has created a new masterpiece with this one. A real macadamia nut doesn't have a very strong flavour but it is unique, it's spot on in this juice. Choc notes support the other flavours and dont try to take over, just rounds everything out. Overall it's very smooth, there are no rough edges here, and it's not overly sweetened either, easily an all day juice that has instantly moved to the top of my favourites list.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stosta

BumbleBee said:


> It's amazing, @Oupa has created a new masterpiece with this one. A real macadamia nut doesn't have a very strong flavour but it is unique, it's spot on in this juice. Choc notes support the other flavours and dont try to take over, just rounds everything out. Overall it's very smooth, there are no rough edges here, and it's not overly sweetened either, easily an all day juice that has instantly moved to the top of my favourites list.


Oh man that sounds great! Thanks buddy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

daniel craig said:


> @Rob Fisher Serpent mini 25mm VS the Mage RTA, which one would win in terms of flavor ?



Serpent Mini no question. The Serpent Mini is a QUALITY device and is simply outstanding! The Serpent Mini 25 is operational and has been since I got it and the Mage isn't.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ettiennedj

Looking for a small rta for my smaller mods that cant fit a 24 or 25mm. How does the 22mm Serpent compare to the bigger brother in terms of flavor? @Rob Fisher any experience with the previous model?

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia

My better half enjoying his bday box in his absolute favourite spot - KRUGER!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Caramia said:


> My better half enjoying his bday box in his absolute favourite spot - KRUGER!
> View attachment 66495


The Kruger nice...just be careful not to alarm the park rangers. They might think theres a bush fire there

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Caramia

Blu_Marlin said:


> The Kruger nice...just be careful not to alarm the park rangers. They might think theres a bush fire there


----------



## Akash

ettiennedj said:


> Looking for a small rta for my smaller mods that cant fit a 24 or 25mm. How does the 22mm Serpent compare to the bigger brother in terms of flavor? @Rob Fisher any experience with the previous model?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk



@ettiennedj get yourself some 24ga or 26ga ni80 wire. I have new respect for my 22mm serpent mini

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

ettiennedj said:


> Looking for a small rta for my smaller mods that cant fit a 24 or 25mm. How does the 22mm Serpent compare to the bigger brother in terms of flavor? @Rob Fisher any experience with the previous model?



The 22mm Serpent Mini is also a great single coil RTA... I would highly recommend it @ettiennedj!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw




----------



## Mark121m

Ass kicking clouds with this eagle
Then insane flavour with the Goblin.

My go too devices for the last month.


Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Scouse45

After reading @Rob Fisher rave about the serpent i picked one up today. I must say this single coil build is incredible. The flavour is as good as dual build. Best rta around. Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## M5000

CoilArt 0.5 ohm clapton in the Melo 3 mini. Great flavour but a VERY warm vape. Tank gets extremely hot with chain vaping. The warmth will only work with a small selection of juices for me.

Juiced up with Paulies Pistachio Ice Cream. Didn't like this juice at all when I received it a few months back. Brought it out after a long rest and dripped it last night and it's been great. It's really good in this setup with the warm vape, so the steeping seems to have balanced things out (I think).

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

*the battery life is so bad!*



*don't do this. its not even remotely safe.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scouse45 said:


> After reading @Rob Fisher rave about the serpent i picked one up today. I must say this single coil build is incredible. The flavour is as good as dual build. Best rta around.



@Scouse45 Not for a long time have I been as happy with an RTA as this... actually I have never been this happy with an RTA like the Serpent Mini 25. Glad you love it too! Serpent Mini owners of the world unite!


----------



## incredible_hullk

my tobacco adv at the moment...diy gold ducat cherry running at my go to build for tobacco..0.99 ohm kanthal at 25w

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Azeroth with SS claptons on a Minikin v1.5






Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN

BioHAZarD said:


> Azeroth with SS claptons on a Minikin v1.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Note 4



*Read in David Attenborough voice* Ah the lesser spotted humble-brag. Look at this beauty. Gorgeous mod in the front, and sneaky M-series BMW logo in the back! Truly a magnificent sighting.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

BlakMAgICIAN said:


> *Read in David Attenborough voice* Ah the lesser spotted humble-brag. Look at this beauty. Gorgeous mod in the front, and sneaky M-series BMW logo in the back! Truly a magnificent sighting....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha

That was quute the fluke

Well spotted

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN

Not something in my hand right now, but a random fun question for the day... How many times have you had a shocked car guard asking you if your car was on fire, and meanwhile you are sitting there, happily puffing away? I once even had a taxi pull up next to me and say "Hey, you on fire baba!" Really made my day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## RooiRoman

Some sweets early in the morning!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cobrali

BlakMAgICIAN said:


> Not something in my hand right now, but a random fun question for the day... How many times have you had a shocked car guard asking you if your car was on fire, and meanwhile you are sitting there, happily puffing away? I once even had a taxi pull up next to me and say "Hey, you on fire baba!" Really made my day!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol..i have that every week when i take my pre-work nic fix in my car in the carpark at work! Lol!  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

Rob Fisher said:


> Also in the mix on this lazy Sunday is the Limitless XL which I hated at first because if you don't wick this properly it leaks badly. But once again @BigGuy came to the rescue and it's just as well he didn't accept my eight million rand bet that it would still leak after he was finished with it because it's not leaked one drop... not crazy about the look of the huge tank and way prefer my Serpent Mini 25.
> View attachment 66139



@BigGuy will you make us a wicking tutorial for single and double rba please sir?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

boxerulez said:


> @BigGuy will you make us a wicking tutorial for single and double rba please sir?



@boxerulez hopefully we will record a Rob's Ramblings tomorrow on both the single and dual coil builds with @BigGuy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez

Nice 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Sometimes my Vapes and my clothes match  loving this VGOD Tricktank Pro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Also matchy matcherson today @Yusuf Cape Vaper! And loving my Serpent Mini 25!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Rob Fisher said:


> Also matchy matcherson today @Yusuf Cape Vaper! And loving my Serpent Mini 25!
> View attachment 66871



Lovely @Rob Fisher the blue drip tip matches your eyes


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Lovely @Rob Fisher the blue drip tip matches your eyes



Hehehe... I just realised the blue tip didn't match and found the one I used to use on the Avo...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

I too can play the matchy matchy

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

@Rob Fisher - My name needs that shirt ^^

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Darth Vaper said:


> @Rob Fisher - My name needs that shirt ^^



It does indeed @Darth Vaper! I thought about you when I bought it!


----------



## MoneymanVape



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brenden



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> @boxerulez hopefully we will record a Rob's Ramblings tomorrow on both the single and dual coil builds with @BigGuy!


That would be awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Smok Minos 25mm
Effeil T1 165W
Dual 3mm 5 wrap slightly spaced 0.25ohm
Rogue by HardHitters @70W

Loving this tank and juice combination to no end!  

Thank you efun.top for the good deal! @Thisam

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Waine

Eleaf Pico Mega with some "Rogue", by "Hard Hitters Alliance" 12mg. This is the best tobacco juice I have tasted at a fair price for the beautiful packaging. A beautiful vanilla going on, making it sweet and smooth, even at 12mg. The Pico Mega is a super powerful little rig for its size. Very happy with it. My only gripe is the top feed cap would not unscrew, no matter how hard I tried. But Craig at Sir Vape kindly sorted that out for me today.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KZOR

Needed something while the batteries of the big guys charge.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Deckie

Serpent 25 & Minikin Galaxy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Deckie said:


> Serpent 25 & Minikin Galaxy
> View attachment 66937



Major Chicken Dinner @Deckie!


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> Major Chicken Dinner @Deckie!


First time I wicked it I never used enough cotton & it threw 1/2 tank of juice. Cleaned & rewicked - ⎌much better, flavor 2nd to none

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waine

Hi there Rob. I picked up the Serpent 25 today after much Googling, the silver one. Built a single coil this evening, the twisted ones that come in the packaging. (I wonder what metal it is?) OMG, I am over the moon! It is such a brilliant vape, even at 30 - 35W, for a single coil! No leaks, sturdy and overall -- damn near perfect! Now I know why you raved about it in some of your previous posts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Waine said:


> Hi there Rob. I picked up the Serpent 25 today after much Googling, the silver one. Built a single coil this evening, the twisted ones that come in the packaging. (I wonder what metal it is?) OMG, I am over the moon! It is such a brilliant vape, even at 30 - 35W, for a single coil! No leaks, sturdy and overall -- damn near perfect! Now I know why you raved about it in some of your previous posts.



Yip I vape it at 30 watts with a single 0.6Ω and it is the best vape ever! And to think I had almost given up on RTA's...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Waine said:


> Built a single coil this evening, the twisted ones that come in the packaging. (I wonder what metal it is?) OMG, I am over the moon! It is such a brilliant vape, even at 30 - 35W, for a single coil!



When you are ready to replace the coil... build a 3,5mm 24g Nichrome 7 wrap coil... @BigGuy built this for me and it's damn perfect!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> When you are ready to replace the coil... build a 3,5mm 24g Nichrome 7 wrap coil... @BigGuy built this for me and it's damn perfect!


Agreed @Rob Fisher , built the same but I think I need to re-wick tomorrow -so far I'm impressed. Thanks for all your input, much appreciated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

reo friday with diy cuban cigar

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta

This morning I woke up at 03h00 for some reason, so had time to do some clean builds. So at the moment I have some Noble Neon in the Crius... 




@Rob Fisher told me this was tasty, and he was right! For me this is about as close as you can get to drinking the juice out of a can of tinned pineapples! Not sure who to thank for its creation... @SwickedV I think?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SwickedV

Stosta said:


> This morning I woke up at 03h00 for some reason, so had time to do some clean builds. So at the moment I have some Noble Neon in the Crius...
> 
> View attachment 66982
> 
> 
> @Rob Fisher told me this was tasty, and he was right! For me this is about as close as you can get to drinking the juice out of a can of tinned pineapples! Not sure who to thank for its creation... @SwickedV I think?


Indeed sir !!
Glad you like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frikkie6000



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Marechal



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ace_d_house_cat



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

One week later and still the Serpent Mini 25!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Tisha

A lekker cup of coffee after a hectic week...

Target mini with a @SAVaper own mixed juice

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Deckie

Serpent 25 - SS Clapton, 3.0 id 0.65, wicked with CB v2

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

din din over..time for post pudding..donuts and irish cream

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Forfcuksakes

@PeterHarris @Skoldzer


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## incredible_hullk

Forfcuksakes said:


> View attachment 67108
> 
> 
> @PeterHarris @Skoldzer
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


yoh thats a gud looking family...genetics must be strong


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dual Serpent Mini 25's! Single and Dual coils... Heaven on Earth!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rob Fisher said:


> Dual Serpent Mini 25's! Single and Dual coils... Heaven on Earth!
> View attachment 67109


wow..first was miss world and now playmate of the year..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

DNA200 needs charging... SNDA200 has too much of an overhang... let's try a Snow Wolf! Yeah I can live with that!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine

Serpent 25, RTA, single SS Coil, 24Ga, 8 Wrap,0.37Ohm. SnowWolf Mini. Man, I forgot how good this "Debbie" tastes.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouder

Yup, I'm in Toti again!

Dang I LOVE this place! Pity I'm only here for 2days....

Rocking my Pico that I collected at Sirvape while on holiday here 2months back. And gooiing my NCV I got at Vapecon.... @Silver, this time its the 17th floor. Niiiiiice

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## E.T.

With the sleecve on the evic mini the limitless sits flush

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

month steep on the asteroid has made it really nutty and creamy, abit of coconut coming out...divine

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vape_r

@brotiform how do you find the flavor on the Azeroth?


----------



## Akash

Single coil Ni80 build on the Moonshot 24mm

Low watts, awesome flavour!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## brotiform

Vape_r said:


> @brotiform how do you find the flavor on the Azeroth?



Pretty good thus far , still getting to grips with it being my first RDTA type tank , but I really like it and my gosh it's pretty

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

This one's for u uncle Rob @Rob Fisher






Ur help and videos on serpent was a great help to get her goin .. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

jsplayn said:


> This one's for u uncle Rob @Rob Fisher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ur help and videos on serpent was a great help to get her goin ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



All MAtchy MAtcherson! Nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Had issues with 3 tanks during the night that I messed with for a couple of hours until they T'd me off and were all just tossed aside. So I changed gears to just running the Minikin 150W and dripping a Petri V2 on it with all 5 liquids in the current rotation. Had forgot how much easier running just one mod for hours can be. Might become a regular change now and then.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Spydro said:


> Had issues with 3 tanks during the night that I messed with for a couple of hours until they T'd me off and were all just tossed aside. So I changed gears to just running the Minikin 150W and dripping a Petri V2 on it with all 5 liquids in the current rotation. Had forgot how much easier running just one mod for hours can be. Might become a regular change now and then.


That's how I feel about almost all rta's and hence my primary is my Goon and minikin. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark121m

Loving my IjustGoblinv2 setup
So easy so simple

DIY Strawberry n Mango

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dastrix550

My happy place. 





Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

So I landed some Mr Hardwick's neapolitan ice cream. ..man some goodness 

Also picked up a custom chuff cap with airflow control from Vape Cartel and got some fresh builds on my MAGE, SERPENT MINI AND GOON rda






Sorry for poor lighting tho 
Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nailedit77



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

Now this I like. Packs a serious punch for single battery device.
Dankie @KrayFish404

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## E.T.

KZOR said:


> Now this I like. Packs a serious punch for single battery device.
> Dankie @KrayFish404
> View attachment 67546



Shit I really wanted that mod. Looks awesome


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today was a single coil day with the Serpent Mini 25 on the Minikin!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Mechs and drippers came out to play


Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## anthony001

Tonight's setup

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kevkev

Gazzacpt said:


> Mechs and drippers came out to play
> View attachment 67567
> 
> Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!



Aah the Tobh, was my very first RDA, loved it to bits.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform

DNA + Moonshot 24 in bed

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KrayFish404

KZOR said:


> Now this I like. Packs a serious punch for single battery device.
> Dankie @KrayFish404
> View attachment 67546


Looking good!

Edit: and now I have seller's regret ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pharaoh Tank Dripper on Efusion Duo!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mark121m

anthony001 said:


> Tonight's setup
> View attachment 67562


Pretty

I want a efusion

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mark121m said:


> Pretty
> 
> I want a efusion



I can identify with that... I want a second one!


----------



## Scouse45

@Rob Fisher hows that's pharaoh wanna buy myself one and seein as ur advice on the serpent was brilliant wats ur take on the pharaoh bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scouse45 said:


> @Rob Fisher hows that's pharaoh wanna buy myself one and seein as ur advice on the serpent was brilliant wats ur take on the pharaoh bud



@Scouse45 I would like to play with it for a few days before making recommendations... I have had it for an hour or so and I'm pretty impressed with it... clouds for Africa!




The flavour is also pretty good (But not as good as the Serpent Mini 25) and the unique design impresses me... it's different from any other dripper out there... the build quality is great and coiling it is a doddle...

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Scouse45

I worry about a dripper with bottom airflow leaking problems and stuff dr rob but let us know how it is

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scouse45 said:


> I worry about a dripper with bottom airflow leaking problems and stuff dr rob but let us know how it is



Absolutely no leaking so far! I have refilled it twice. I have bumped it up to 50 watts and the flavour has got better as well. The only "issue" for me so far is the cloud production is so massive you cannot vape this in public and there is condensation around the airholes on the deck of the mod.


----------



## Scouse45

Very interesting! Reckon it's a great at home vape to smoke out the wife! Keep the going out to my serpent 25 and melo 3

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Herco

Minikin with a Tornado Nano sipping some Pancake Man.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz

iPV6X, kayfun V3 with some Jay Vapes "All Day" ...waiting for the 100ml bottles.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dastrix550

Herco said:


> Minikin with a Tornado Nano sipping some Pancake Man.


Déjà Vu




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Herco

dastrix550 said:


> Déjà Vu
> 
> View attachment 67663
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



They look oddly familiar....

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Seems Mr MINIKIN has got a new friend dedicated to the serpent mini





Now they need a big boet for the Goon.. Maybe a DNA. . Who knws

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mark121m

Ipv5 with Eagle RTA
Amazing Flavour
Loving it



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

My new most favouritest thing ever, the Billow v2.5, what the v3 should have been from the start

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Flava

BumbleBee said:


> My new most favouritest thing ever, the Billow v2.5, what the v3 should have been from the start
> 
> View attachment 67670


enjoy my billow v2 as well. did you get this from local vendor?


----------



## BumbleBee

Flava said:


> enjoy my billow v2 as well. did you get this from local vendor?


Yip, got this one from Vape King, haven't seen it anywhere else as yet.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mark121m

BumbleBee said:


> My new most favouritest thing ever, the Billow v2.5, what the v3 should have been from the start
> 
> View attachment 67670


Nice setup.

Amazing how different ppl are.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45

Not quite a groundbreaking setup to blow people's minds but this is my little carry around that I'm digging too much courtesy of @sideshowruki and this thing is bloody neat! Clouds and flavour rather impressive

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mark121m

Scouse45 said:


> Not quite a groundbreaking setup to blow people's minds but this is my little carry around that I'm digging too much courtesy of @sideshowruki and this thing is bloody neat! Clouds and flavour rather impressive
> View attachment 67674


Awesome.





Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz

I'm really loving this Minos 25mm tank, finally a tank that trumps my Nano. Small tanks are the way to go if you like good flavour and clouds.
Dual 3mm Fused Claptons 5 wraps .3ohms
DIY Funfetti (yes with SC v2 - I know I know but it's still not bad and very vapable)


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## boxerulez

Something to keep me busy while waiting for Vapemail.

Loving my NautilusX configuration on the Quadflex Kit.

one tank all day long and flavour is still acceptable.






Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stosta

Greyz said:


> I'm really loving this Minos 25mm tank, finally a tank that trumps my Nano. Small tanks are the way to go if you like good flavour and clouds.
> Dual 3mm Fused Claptons 5 wraps .3ohms
> DIY Funfetti (yes with SC v2 - I know I know but it's still not bad and very vapable)
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


I'm confused... You have Starcraft 2 in your Funfetti?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Stosta said:


> I'm confused... You have Starcraft 2 in your Funfetti?


Zerg or Protoss?..."All fired up"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

incredible_hullk said:


> Zerg or Protoss?..."All fired up"


Always Terran! I couldn't get past the chaos of Zerg building, and damned pylons with the Protoss


----------



## incredible_hullk

@Stosta ..I hear you...they are a ruthless species..good to see another starcrafter

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Afroman

Handcheck ... Stil one of my best flavor setups! #crownisking

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Still a Serpent Mini 25 on a Minkin... and my next new T-Shirt from @Rude Rudi!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rude Rudi

Rob Fisher said:


> Still a Serpent Mini 25 on a Minkin... and my next new T-Shirt from @Rude Rudi!
> View attachment 67735




Looking good!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez

Turns out I love the XL twice as much as I thought I did.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Flava

Trying 3mg with some clouds of note...for me that is.


----------



## Flava



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mark121m

Stealth and Monster

Love these devices

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rude Rudi

Hohm Slice LE, Uwell Crown 2 and Malva pudding!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## CJ van Tonder

Lekker Rum and maple and a happy little setup pico with a V2

You know its good juice when the dripper smiles










Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rude Rudi said:


> Hohm Slice LE, Uwell Crown 2 and Malva pudding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


love the organising box in the background


----------



## Rude Rudi

incredible_hullk said:


> love the organising box in the background



Lol - it's one of my DIY concentrate boxes... It's actually a tea box, like the ones you see at hotels... Have 3 of them, each take 60 x 10ml concentrates...!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rude Rudi said:


> Lol - it's one of my DIY concentrate boxes... It's actually a tea box, like the ones you see at hotels... Have 3 of them, each take 60 x 10ml concentrates...!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


thats a cool idea and they actually look nice...


----------



## Rude Rudi

incredible_hullk said:


> thats a cool idea and they actually look nice...



Thanks, they work well and closes to be stacked and put away...















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Melo3 Mini on Pico with a 0.6 ohm CCell coil

My strawberry ice blend with a bit of Hazeworks Sunset

The flavour on this coil is good!




I finally got some 0.6 ohm CCells on the advice of Mr Fisher and very pleased to say that it's working very nicely. Flavour is very nice ! Better than the stock coil that comes with the Melo3 Mini. 

I had a hard time with the first ceramic coils I had for the Target tank (the 0.9 ohm ones) but I think they were duds. Put me off them a bit. And I felt they were too smooth and not rough enough. 

Well the 0.6 ohm CCells are much better. Not quite as smooth as the 0.9 but that's better for me. 

Vaping at 30 Watts and am enjoying this very much. On about the third tank with this coil. 

Great simple setup with little fuss or bother. Semi restricted lung hit. Not vicious but nice.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

Mark121m said:


> Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



@Mark121 No need to justify, I carry my Twisp Aero in my pocket at work still. It's one of my many my backup devices, nice and compact. I hit a stealth Vape in the passage sometimes. Still works perfectly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform

@Oupa did a sterling job on this bottle of NOM!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform

Galaxy almost done

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Atsbitscrisp

Coiled the bottom airflow avo yesterday. Dual Claptons, 5 wrap 2.5 ID wicked with cotton balls at 0.26ohm. This thing is chucking some serious clouds and flavour but drinking juice like crazy...

Flavour is a mix of gummy berry and XXX. The pico/avo has rosewater champagne mix. Quite lovely indeed, avo running a single Clapton.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Naeem_M

SMOK Brit One Mini ... yum yum ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

@brotiform you're absolutely right, Ozomahtli is a winner. I picked up at a bottle at Vapecon where I fell in love with it on the spot, after a bit of steeping it is even better. @Bumblebabe bakes a Macadamia Biscotti with Dark Chocolate, this juice comes damn close to it but lacks the sweetness of the honey in the real thing, the juice is silky smooth though and doesn't get stuck between your teeth

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

BumbleBee said:


> @brotiform you're absolutely right, Ozomahtli is a winner. I picked up at a bottle at Vapecon where I fell in love with it on the spot, after a bit of steeping it is even better. @Bumblebabe bakes a Macadamia Biscotti with Dark Chocolate, this juice comes damn close to it but lacks the sweetness of the honey in the real thing, the juice is silky smooth though and doesn't get stuck between your teeth
> 
> View attachment 67954


@Bumblebabe bakes what?! Sounds like I need to make a trip to Tzaneen to visit the Bumbles!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

My hand now getting too full and so is my juice collection  





And these are only my travel mate juice lol. . Rest is waiting for me at home

Reactions: Like 7 | Creative 1


----------



## brotiform

First time trying this and it's so frikken delicious!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Just got home after work so chilling and watching a movie...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Snap! Watching Stargate!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rafique

Adv soooooo nice

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Trashcanman3284

Giving the Pharoah a good run for its money with some DIY juice

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rude Rudi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Keyaam

My view for the weekend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

found my first diy liquid from 2 months ago...pistachio ry4...really enjoying this now

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## boxerulez

brotiform said:


> First time trying this and it's so frikken delicious!!


Hey man what's the MilkyWay like? Ive had the starsomething (coffee) and asteroid and both were gross.

Does not take much more than that to put me off a brand.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez

Rob Fisher said:


> Snap! Watching Stargate!
> View attachment 67989


One of the best film/franchise/series things ever imho.

Very few others compare.

Not too cerebral yet not mind numbing either. This needs to get onto the DL again.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

boxerulez said:


> One of the best film/franchise/series things ever imho.
> 
> Very few others compare.
> 
> Not too cerebral yet not mind numbing either. This needs to get onto the DL again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


yeah..stargate very good series..atlantis for me was the best ever...


----------



## boxerulez

incredible_hullk said:


> yeah..stargate very good series..atlantis for me was the best ever...


I loved the movie particularly thans to Mr Spader. Cannot imagine the series with him cast 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Noddy

incredible_hullk said:


> found my first diy liquid from 2 months ago...pistachio ry4...really enjoying this now
> View attachment 68056



Do you have some more you'd be willing to sell?


----------



## incredible_hullk

boxerulez said:


> I loved the movie particularly thans to Mr Spader. Cannot imagine the series with him cast
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk



the movie was amazing..u right stargate without spader and russel not the same.actually encapsulates my views on origins of humans after reading "chariots of the gods" as a 10 year old


----------



## incredible_hullk

Noddy said:


> Do you have some more you'd be willing to sell?


Hi @Noddy ...literally the only 20ml i made...unfortunately dnt do this as a venture but happy to share recipe if u wud like it...very easy to make


----------



## Trashcanman3284

Serpent Mini with DIY Fruit Loops

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vape0206

New setup Cuboid 150 with griffin 25 vaping on some Banana Candy Fruitmix from Zodiac. ADV!!! 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JsPLAYn

Did a software update and added my logo to my pico

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## brotiform

DNA x Mage and DNA x Moonshot 24

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Imtiaaz

Saturday morning with some NZL vs SA and my new addition, the Azeroth,lifes good...

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Scouse45

@Imtiaaz now that's a stylish looking setup bro!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45

Serpent mini 25 close by and watching rugby with some French dude

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Imtiaaz

Scouse45 said:


> @Imtiaaz now that's a stylish looking setup bro!


 Hey @Scouse45 thank you so much..I love your setup aswell, I really want to get a minikin in the near future, heard nothing but good things about them, perhaps to replace my everyday pico.


----------



## Imtiaaz

Scouse45 said:


> @Imtiaaz now that's a stylish looking setup bro!


Under the hood...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Akash

brotiform said:


> DNA x Mage and DNA x Moonshot 24



Flavor wise, which 1 would you say is the winner? Or is it too close to call?

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## brotiform

Akash said:


> Flavor wise, which 1 would you say is the winner? Or is it too close to call?



Honestly , I prefer my Moonshot to the Mage , but just ever so slightly.

Build deck on the Mage is a hundred times better though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

brotiform said:


> Honestly , I prefer my Moonshot to the Mage , but just ever so slightly.
> 
> Build deck on the Mage is a hundred times better though


i have to agree on this one. having had the moonshot 24 the rotating deck is a bit of a setback but once u use2 it and u build and wick correct then its a dreamy tank BUT i have the mage now and to some point my opinion is its practically the same flavourwise but i prefer velocity deck on mage and the full delrin top cap of mage is better coz on moonshot it gets real hot pending build and wattage

just my 2c

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash

@brotiform and @jsplayn i ask this coz i own a moonshot 24 and i absolutely love it. Considered a mage before though


----------



## JsPLAYn

Akash said:


> @brotiform and @jsplayn i ask this coz i own a moonshot 24 and i absolutely love it. Considered a mage before though


if there is one reason id go moonshot over mage is the high wattage abillity. but too every pro there is a con and the con of high watts is your juice flies and so it being such a tiny tank you find yourself every so often refilling whereas the mage with a nichrome build on 50watts i get real good flava without the hassle of having to constantly refill

so for me its kinda a fence sitter situation

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Greyz

Nice cold rainy weather in Durban today. And I'm out of CID  




Problem solved!  
Thank you @Sickboy77 this juice is perfect for this weather.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JsPLAYn

When you just can't get enough of a particular juice lol
Also rocking my new GOON chuff cap from vape cartel

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JsPLAYn

Gotta have some Milky o's for Sunday brunch in my pico/serpent mini

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Flava

Some ELP special reserve #2 on this cold Sunday.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JsPLAYn

Nice sunny weather calls for a backyard braai

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vaping Nirvana right now... Limited Edition VGod Minikin driven by Sony VTC6's, Serpent Mini 25 single Nichrome Coil filled with Vapour Mountain XXX!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

It may be old and it may be called prehistoric by some 

But man does this Lemo1 still rock my boat. Produces the most lovely defined flavour with my Strawberry Ice blend on low power with long restricted lung hits. 

The flavour is "sharp" and defined. Lots of treble  That menthol singe comes through nicely toward the end of the hit. 

This setup has had this juice dedicated to it for many months.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform

Courtesy of @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## brotiform

brotiform said:


> Courtesy of @Clouds4Days



And a super lil get well gift ️

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clouds4Days

brotiform said:


> And a super lil get well gift ️



Was great meeting up bud. Enjoying the lux bud thanks.



Get well soon brother.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chris du Toit

Sit gat, rus bene! Flew to PE this morning and then took the long road to Colesberg. After 400 odd km's of the f'ing GPS tracker beeping in my ear every time I go over the speed limit I'm having a well deserved beer and a lekker vape on the Azeroth. This black beauty is amazing! 

Reg so boys! Daar vat hy!  






Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Lushen

This is for you @Andre
It's a great wine for a nice cold evening in JHB

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Lushen said:


> This is for you @Andre
> It's a great wine for a nice cold evening in JHB


A bold wine, perfect for cold weather - with red meat. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

So many mods, so little money....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Wow, this juice!!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## anthony001

Tonight's setup

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## M5000

Rob Fisher said:


> Still a Serpent Mini 25 on a Minkin... and my next new T-Shirt from @Rude Rudi!
> View attachment 67735



Sir, the Minikin colour is fantastic, which model is it? There was a similar VGOD edition with those colours in the older model I think..


----------



## JsPLAYn

Oh man.. family just keeps growing.. even had2 get me a bag to lug them around

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

M5000 said:


> Sir, the Minikin colour is fantastic, which model is it? There was a similar VGOD edition with those colours in the older model I think..



Yip @M5000 it was a limited edition VGod Tricklyfe that was released shortly after the Minikin's first appeared.


----------



## M5000

@Rob Fisher I love that mod..hope they come with a limited edition of the 1.5!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waine

I would love to show what I am vaping now, but for the life of me, I cannot send a pic on Tapatalk from my iPhone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN

Waine said:


> I would love to show what I am vaping now, but for the life of me, I cannot send a pic on Tapatalk from my iPhone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's weird. Have you tried clicking on the little plus bottom left and then on either the camera icon or landscape picture icon just above the keyboard? Strangely mine seems to be working. Maybe an update issue?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez

Thanks to @Maxxis

Why nobody told me sooner?!?!!!
Awesome breakfast vape! Scratch that... ADV.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## StangV2_0

Mech modding the Avo 24 today. 0.5 ohm dual. With Paulies Ginger biscuit at moment. 






Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

StangV2_0 said:


> Mech modding the Avo 24 today. 0.5 ohm dual. With Paulies Ginger biscuit at moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Awesome...love the special effects smoke machine


----------



## StangV2_0

incredible_hullk said:


> Awesome...love the special effects smoke machine


Lol.. blow slowly onto the table then put it down in the vape. 

Been playing around with a tornado. Havent perfected it yet but goes like this. 

Blow a couple drags slowly onto the table. When you have a blanket try twirl the vapour into a tornado. Sometimes you can get a cool little twister going. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta

StangV2_0 said:


> Lol.. blow slowly onto the table then put it down in the vape.
> 
> Been playing around with a tornado. Havent perfected it yet but goes like this.
> 
> Blow a couple drags slowly onto the table. When you have a blanket try twirl the vapour into a tornado. Sometimes you can get a cool little twister going.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


I use this technique when my wife is complaining that I'm vaping in the house too much!

Her - "I'm sick of walking around in a cloud in my own home."

Me - "Hey babe! Do you want to make vape tornados?!?!?!"

Her - "You just want to vape more, and yes, yes I do."

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## StangV2_0

Stosta said:


> I use this technique when my wife is complaining that I'm vaping in the house too much!
> 
> Her - "I'm sick of walking around in a cloud in my own home."
> 
> Me - "Hey babe! Do you want to make vape tornados?!?!?!"
> 
> Her - "You just want to vape more, and yes, yes I do."


Lol. Mine actually doesnt moan too much. Not unless I accidentally blow it in her line of sight while she is watching Friends. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

StangV2_0 said:


> Lol. Mine actually doesnt moan too much. Not unless I accidentally blow it in her line of sight while she is watching Friends.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Haha! It doesn't work so well if she is watching Friends, but when my SO is watching Criminal Minds I tell her it's to add ambience to her viewing experience. That also gets met with a few choice words for me...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife)

Thanks to the guys at Vaperite in Melrose Arch for hooking me up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lushen

Can't believe I waited so long to try this juice, it's delicious

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2


----------



## Spydro

.18Ω dual twisted build @ 45W to 55W.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Mac75

Out n about in Gabarone. My foursome






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Caramia

Good ol' Pico and Eagle, and 1 x broken heel (don't ask)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

Rolo number 6 due on Friday.
Rolo 2/3 , number 7 , due next week.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## skola

@brotiform that is quite a collection of Rolo's!! 
Between the Moonshot 24, Mage and Griffin Mini - which is your favourite in terms of flavour?


----------



## Genosmate

Figured I should see what the fuss was all about with the Petri,only a single 24g ugly coil around some 2.7mm RXW @ .45ohms

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

brotiform said:


> Rolo number 6 due on Friday.
> Rolo 2/3 , number 7 , due next week.


Do you have batteries in all of them. Thats insane dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen

Genosmate said:


> Figured I should see what the fuss was all about with the Petri,only a single 24g ugly coil around some 2.7mm RXW @ .45ohms
> View attachment 68520



And what's the verdict?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Genosmate

Lushen said:


> And what's the verdict?


I've only just started vaping it this morning.The clone itself looks pretty well made,its a very airy draw but I like that.I use drilled out RM2's just about all the time and this has much more airflow.Chucks clouds and the flavour is pretty good.I think I'll stick with it for a while.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StangV2_0

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

skola said:


> @brotiform that is quite a collection of Rolo's!!
> Between the Moonshot 24, Mage and Griffin Mini - which is your favourite in terms of flavour?



Moonshot 24 outright. The wicking and juice channels of the Griffin Mini are meh imo. The Mage is close behind the Moonshot but I am not a fan of the airflow for low resistance builds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

brotiform said:


> Moonshot 24 outright. The wicking and juice channels of the Griffin Mini are meh imo. The Mage is close behind the Moonshot but I am not a fan of the airflow for low resistance builds


I thought you might say that  judging from another post of yours. What build do you have in there?


----------



## KZOR

My Wrainami fresh from the assembly line.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lily the REO is operational! Thanks @Lee! Also new T-Shirt for today!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Imtiaaz

Rob Fisher said:


> Lily the REO is operational! Thanks @Lee! Also new T-Shirt for today!
> View attachment 68531



Oom @Rob Fisher, yesterday I popped in at Vape cartel (in CPT) and just browsing around the store and to my surprise I see a framed picture of @Rob Fisher and @RIEFY sitting on a coach looking cool as all hell. Duncan saw me staring and we ended up having a fat chat about how all you guys were there for the opening and we went through some more pics and saw @Paulie and a whole bunch of other influential people in the industry.

All I could think was man, that must have been one awesome night.

A bit arb I know but just wanted to mention it and say that had I not been on this forum I would have had no idea who any of those people are.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Akash

Rob Fisher said:


> Lily the REO is operational! Thanks @Lee! Also new T-Shirt for today!
> View attachment 68531



That is a thing of beauty Oom. Hope it vapes as great as it looks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lee

Enjoy @Rob Fisher! No better home for her!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Imtiaaz said:


> Omm @Rob Fisher, yesterday I popped in at Vape cartel (in CPT) and just browsing around the store and to my surprise I see a framed picture of @Rob Fisher and @RIEFY sitting on a coach looking cool as all hell. Duncan saw me staring and we ended up having a fat chat about how all you guys were there for the opening and we went through some more pics and saw @Paulie and a whole bunch of other influential people in the industry.
> 
> All I could think was man, that must have been one awesome night.
> 
> A bit arb I know but just wanted to mention it and say that had I not been on this forum I would have had no idea who any of those people are.



Lekker story @Imtiaaz! I do try and get around for shop openings if I can... I love meeting fellow vapers from around the planet... It's the community part of vaping that just makes this hobby the best for me!  I also find it interesting how each shop/vape meet has it's own personality.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro

Not a new picture, but I dug my pristine Reo OG VV Grand Silver Vein w/bf'd IGO-S back out of mothballs and am vaping it in this wee hours of the mornings rotation with a favored DIY coffee joose. There's something extra special about vaping on a piece of early Reo history, and an old atty that still does flavor as well as any atty made can.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ZAh

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kalashnikov

New Vape mail arrived today. I was so impatient i built and wicked it at my desk. 
Hohm Slice + serpent 25

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Zebeebee

ZAh said:


> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


I really need to get one of these cuboids  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZAh

Zebeebee said:


> I really need to get one of these cuboids
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


They are awesome, only downside is that that are too big. I have seen a mini version 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

This stuff is way too good, it just isn't getting a chance to steep

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lost Vapes Therion DNA 75 with a Vaporesso Transformer on top (Tall Tank with Velocity Deck) Dual 24g 7wrap 3,5mm = 0.24Ω Firing at 55 watts... great vape... drip tip gets a bit hot so @hands is needed! Actually pleasantly surprised! This may be a Chicken Dinner... chat in a few days time!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Ah @Rob Fisher 
You would get the MFI medal if there was one.

*Major FOMO inducer!*

Enjoy the new device and let us know how you feel about it after the next few days.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

@Silver...so agree...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> Lost Vapes Therion DNA 75 with a Vaporesso Transformer on top (Tall Tank with Velocity Deck) Dual 24g 7wrap 3,5mm = 0.24Ω Firing at 55 watts... great vape... drip tip gets a bit hot so @hands is needed! Actually pleasantly surprised! This may be a Chicken Dinner... chat in a few days time!
> View attachment 68743
> View attachment 68744


The Theron BF is an awesome device. I tried my Transformer with the short cap, not impressed. I've coiled it with velocity deck but haven't given it a test drive as yet. I agree though, @hands is needed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy

Zebeebee said:


> I really need to get one of these cuboids
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


R890 at vapeclub, got me one 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anneries

iPower with Gemini.

Still getting used to the Gemini. So far so good.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper

This took some getting used to.
itaste SVD extended to fit a 18650 with a Aspire Nautilus on top.
The draw is extremely tight compared to what I am used too and the SVD only delivers 15W which is perfect for the Nautilus. But the flavour is absolutely awesome!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

SAVaper said:


> View attachment 68776
> 
> 
> This took some getting used to.
> itaste SVD extended to fit a 18650 with a Aspire Nautilus on top.
> The draw is extremely tight compared to what I am used too and the SVD only delivers 15W which is perfect for the Nautilus. But the flavour is absolutely awesome!!!


A true classic, and a winning combination that brings back good memories. Now sit back and enjoy all the "skokstok" and Light Sabre remarks

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I really like the Delirium that came with the Therion... just coiled and wicked it... Dual 24g Nichrome 3mm = 0.3Ω 50 watts... Clouds and pretty good flavour... more time needed but so far it's Great! And it's got a @hands drip tip on it which a bit of a Poultry Meal!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Zebeebee

Anneries said:


> iPower with Gemini.
> View attachment 68774
> Still getting used to the Gemini. So far so good.


Coincidence! I'm thinking of getting this exact setup tomorrow morning.  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zebeebee

Monkey.D.Luffy said:


> R890 at vapeclub, got me one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thanks man... Gonna check it out 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro

I started dripping a new DIY concoction I dreamed up in the Indestructible RDA tonight... Iced Lime Toffee. 
Not bad at all, has some serious possibilities with a little more tweaking.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Yiannaki

In the words of Rebecca Black.... IT'S FRIDAY!

Let's see what setups you're using today 

I'm currently using the limitless plus, (single 26 with 32g clapton) loaded with some BFB Straight outta the toaster on the SX mini Q class 






Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Needs a refill every 30 seconds lol but its great

Reactions: Like 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Petrus

And so my Friday starts.........

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## brotiform

Subbed and will reply in a moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

My supposed to be carry around Dripbox 60 is really starting to irratate me...

So my prefered devices will service the day:

VTC Mini running at 35w 26g 2.5mm ID 0.4ohm dual Kanthal Velocity Mini. DIY Spicy Chai Latte.

Reo running at around 30w with duals 2mm ID 0.4 ohm 28g Kanthal in the Cyclone AFC. DIY Plum tobacco.

BLISS!







Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Origen Little 16 BF with duals at around 0.45 ohms with a bold and hard hitting Perique Vapure DIY tobacco on the Reo P67. 

Spring is in the air, flowers everywhere. And my fingernails are dirty.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

Pulled out the banged and beaten up kangertech togetber with the trusty old evod

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Beethoven

Marius Combrink said:


> View attachment 68809
> 
> 
> Pulled out the banged and beaten up kangertech togetber with the trusty old evod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beethoven



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife)

Taking it easy today on the Minikin v1.50 with a Subtank Mini 26 gauge 8 wrap coil running at 1.00ohm with DIY Dem Apples

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Zebeebee

I'm at a client where I had to bring the IVA(invisible vaping atomizer). Lol I'll update the pic in about an hour or so.    

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Caramia

It even makes the Dripbox feel worthy

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Caramia

My stealthy, with Creamy Clouds Cream Soda:

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Little Origin 16 - Take 4 Gonna test with and without Cloud Cap. So far I'm feeling it more with the standard cap.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Genosmate said:


> Figured I should see what the fuss was all about with the Petri,only a single 24g ugly coil around some 2.7mm RXW @ .45ohms
> View attachment 68520



Is that an authentic Petri?


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> Little Origin 16 - Take 4 Gonna test with and without Cloud Cap. So far I'm feeling it more with the standard cap.
> View attachment 68840
> View attachment 68841





Rob Fisher said:


> Little Origin 16 - Take 4 Gonna test with and without Cloud Cap. So far I'm feeling it more with the standard cap.
> View attachment 68840
> View attachment 68841


That reo is ready for a cloud comp.Just love the look of the white big bore cap on the white SL.Lily likes it big.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Awesome posts so far guys! 

@rogue zombie - i completely missed your entry into reoville! Congrats man. It's stunning!

@Andre - That p67 looks amazing!

@Marius Combrink - I see you're rocking the classic Evod. One of @Silver's favourites. 

@brotiform - still waiting for your pic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Simon Kruger



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Simon Kruger said:


> View attachment 68866



nice! I love the form factor of the rx2/3 in dual battery mode


----------



## Simon Kruger

it is a solid piece of equipment, and the clouds are just ..... wow!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen

Absolutely nothing in my hand today 

But I do have 2 spare batteries and a bottle of juice in my laptop bag...

My epic fail was that I put my mods into my bike jacket this morning, and when I was leaving the house, I picked up a different jacket 
Will visit a B&M now to grab a small device to get through the rest of the day (vape budget wasted on non-essentials).

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Genosmate

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Is that an authentic Petri?


No its a clone,didn't fancy trying to bottom feed an original


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Genosmate said:


> No its a clone,didn't fancy trying to bottom feed an original



Looks great!


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Still the best feeling minikin IMO. The matte finish is brilliant and the purple is quite...er...striking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Genosmate

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Looks great!


It seems pretty well made,maybe the draw is a little bit to airy for my preferred single coil set up,I may even look for one without the cloud cap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform

Received some vapemail so I am rotating this lot today.

#rolonaut  @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

brotiform said:


> Received some vapemail so I am rotating this lot today.
> 
> #rolonaught  @Clouds4Days


Hehe, that must be "Rolonaut", not "Rolonaught". Naught = zero.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## brotiform

Haha , excitement was too much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derkster_122

brotiform said:


>



What atty is on the mod on the far left?


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

@Derkster_122 Griffin 25 Top Flow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rebel

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 68817




@Rob Fisher what is your impression of the transformer rda.

Want another rda and choosing between the transformer, pharaoh, dot mod. so confused what to buy.


----------



## Derkster_122

brotiform said:


> @Derkster_122 Griffin 25 Top Flow



Thanks man!


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rebel said:


> @Rob Fisher what is your impression of the transformer rda.
> 
> Want another rda and choosing between the transformer, pharaoh, dot mod. so confused what to buy.



@Rebel...my 2c...the dotmod looks stunning, flavour is good BUT the others have really upped their game and I dont know if the price is justified

Dont get me wrong they stunning and I am currently using one but I have tried the Pharaoh and think it has better flavour than the dotmod

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TommyL

@brotiform nope, not enough rolos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang

brotiform said:


>


The way you feel about your Rolo's... I feel about my Mage's

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rude Rudi

Caramia said:


> My stealthy, with Creamy Clouds Cream Soda:
> View attachment 68836



I love my target mini for quick trips to the shops, in-laws, etc
I stuck a Kanger nano on it and it's really impressive. For what it is, it is amazing!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rebel said:


> @Rob Fisher what is your impression of the transformer rda.
> 
> Want another rda and choosing between the transformer, pharaoh, dot mod. so confused what to buy.



Oh wow that's a really hard question for me to answer @Rebel... I haven't really had time to evaluate them... if I'm forced to choose now I would choose the Petri because I have used them for a while and I know they are great... the Pharaoh is not bottom fed and not really a dripper and not really a tank but I do like it alot and am having a @hands drip tip made for it so it will stay in the collection for sometime. 

The Transformer I haven't played enough to make a call but it's great from a point of view that it can be postless or Velocity deck with different caps... it has great potential but will make the call once I get a special drip tip for it because the mouthpiece does get too hot.

Sorry I can't give you a definitive answer right now... they all are great devices that I will pay with over the next week or so.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## BumbleBee

I worthy mod for the best RTA in the world

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Derkster_122

top tank mini with a sick ass elastic band and I'm vaping @Sickboy77's Apple Cake 3mg.


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petri Clone setup... Mmmm...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Er1c

Sigeli Fuchia 213 with a griffin 25 and a little bit of my own DIY Juice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Er1c

Oh I 4got and my own build... loving it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Friday evening playlist!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi

and Malva diy juice...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deckie



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

Great Kei valley check!

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Just got home after a long-ass day. This got me through it with a DIY tobacco juice I call Caribbean Lights.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Duffie12

Rob Fisher said:


> Friday evening playlist!
> View attachment 68937


What's that blue guy on the right?


----------



## joshthecarver

Therion, Avo 24, running some Urban Grape. All day vape

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Spongebob

SAVaper said:


> View attachment 68776
> 
> 
> This took some getting used to.
> itaste SVD extended to fit a 18650 with a Aspire Nautilus on top.
> The draw is extremely tight compared to what I am used too and the SVD only delivers 15W which is perfect for the Nautilus. But the flavour is absolutely awesome!!!


That looks sooo cool!!!   

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Anneries

Zebeebee said:


> Coincidence! I'm thinking of getting this exact setup tomorrow morning.



Cool setup, but the gemini is THIRSTY!! I swear my rda lasta longer. But I love the setup.


----------



## Mark121m

Vaping at 370

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

Finally went and picked up the Pharaoh RDA. So trying it out with one of my DIY's on a Sig213 with dual 3mm Clapton's that came out at .24Ω, @ 55W with a 65W preheat. Clouds of vapor but not spectacular with this build. Flavor is doable but not stellar. However this particular DIY (Coconut Blueberry Mojito) is one that I really have to be in the mood to vape... and I am apparently not at the moment.

Easy as it gets to build duals side by side with 1 wick, doesn't leak but it is BIG & TALL. Why I put it on the Sig, but I also wanted to use the Sig's preheat. I think the real test will be with Squidoode Framed Staple coils and a different DIY though.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

Have moved the posts from the "Friday handcheck" thread into here @Yiannaki 
That was a great thread, thanks for starting it
Looking forward to another Friday quote and theme next week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buan Stanley

I've had worse days 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Vape0206

Mmm that kbom though 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

wiesbang said:


> The way you feel about your Rolo's... I feel about my Mage's


Which is how I feel about Twisted Messes... Squared of course. Yes I collect them will post a pic lol... Must say the Mage is the only tank I rate to come close for flavor. CLOSE.


----------



## Zebeebee

Ijust S with some potent craft vapour Pining Juliette on a warmbaths day 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Anneries

Back to the Crius V3 McMofo juice to break the Citrus of the Monster

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Buan Stanley said:


> I've had worse days
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk



Lovely photo @Buan Stanley !
Show us more

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

It's an old trusty vape
Therefore it's my Heritage vape on Heritage day!

The Lemo1 
Just beautiful sharp flavour

Strawberry Ice blend

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## anthony001

Finally!!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

When your Juice outweighs your Vape this is the time you invest in unicorn bottles

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 3


----------



## Zebeebee

JsPLAYn said:


> When your Juice outweighs your Vape this is the time you invest in unicorn bottles


   

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Trashcanman3284

Rolo with serpent mini duel coil clapton at 0.17 with some suga cone hazelnut, milk and honey. With a drink and braai its pure bliss.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper

Fuchai 213 with Target Pro and DIY Milkman Clone on Braai day.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## KZOR

@Philip Sweet ........ I can see when my bacon is not saturated anymore.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Chris du Toit

Braaicheck... 






Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Not everybodys cup of tea but today it just rocks.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Naz

Limitless lmc and Griffin.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Genosmate

Same as most every other day.Must give it a polish!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

nothing better than a pizza at my fav joint after a long training run...btw...the vape wild shamrock irish milkshake is wicked

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Cobrali

All new setup! Using my new cloudmaker DNA 200 with silver Goon22 (courtesy of Vape cartel's sale), vaping on Plume station Invader!






Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

At the Spring Fair in Haenertsburg, it was like this when I got here, I swear

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 8


----------



## Tisha

Target Mini with Spearz...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper

BumbleBee said:


> At the Spring Fair in Haenertsburg, it was like this when I got here, I swear
> 
> View attachment 69085



Beautiful! I love the weather in those parts (excluding summer)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee

SAVaper said:


> Beautiful! I love the weather in those parts (excluding summer)


Absolutely, wouldn't trade this for anything

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trashcanman3284

Rolo, Pharoah, Fruit loops

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarkSide

BumbleBee said:


> Absolutely, wouldn't trade this for anything



Neither would I....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia

Blue, to match my foot's colour


And a massive thank you to @sideshowruki for the Eagle!

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Caramia said:


> Blue, to match my foot's colour
> View attachment 69129


You're going to need a Pink Pico and a Purple IPV 400 soon 

Love the look of that matchy matchy blue footchie

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide

Caramia said:


> Blue, to match my foot's colour
> View attachment 69129



Very nice, just need to know why your foot is "blue"?


----------



## Caramia

BumbleBee said:


> You're going to need a Pink Pico and a Purple IPV 400 soon
> 
> Love the look of that matchy matchy blue footchie


"Luckily" my heel is going to take at least 5 (yep, five) months before I can use it, or put any pressure on it
LOOOOOL!! I have a pink Pico, just need a decent atty for it 
I do, however, already have a "kapoen" Limitless Colour-changing RDA
And thanx, it is the Mage's spare rings, nicest, and the closest, match

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia

DarkSide said:


> Very nice, just need to know why your foot is "blue"?


@DarkSide - I broke my heel, very stupidly too...


----------



## DarkSide

Caramia said:


> @DarkSide - I broke my heel, very stupidly too...



Damn, that must be painfull, take it easy and "get well soon"

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

DarkSide said:


> Damn, that must be painfull, take it easy and "get well soon"


It is! Thanx a mill! 
It is the taking it easy part that gets to me at the moment, sitting quiet, and not being able to drive, is not one of my attributes

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Caramia

Hubby's for now, thanx to @Lee for the stealthy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

@Caramia

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

incredible_hullk said:


> @Caramia
> 
> View attachment 69131


Aaaaaaaaw, thank you @incredible_hullk!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tisha

Caramia said:


> "Luckily" my heel is going to take at least 5 (yep, five) months before I can use it, or put any pressure on it
> LOOOOOL!! I have a pink Pico, just need a decent atty for it
> I do, however, already have a "kapoen" Limitless Colour-changing RDA
> And thanx, it is the Mage's spare rings, nicest, and the closest, match



O no hope you feel better soon...must be very painful...hope hubby spoils you with a target mini(wink wink)

Take it easy and look after yourself

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

For another solid week mainly the Serpent Mini 25's! So happy with the flavour! I just need to drill a hole in the tank and attach a tube to a huge bottle of XXX because they are thirsty tanks!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Hohm Slice, hohm Brew, Keeping the hohm fires burning!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Caramia

Tisha said:


> O no hope you feel better soon...must be very painful...hope hubby spoils you with a target mini(wink wink)
> 
> Take it easy and look after yourself


Thanx @Tisha! 
Yep, it is pretty darn sore, especially when I try prove I am not a sissy
Already got the mod, now hinting for a 22 Avo, which will look so gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

GQ T-Shirt and Minikin with Serpent Mini 25... ready for mini vape meet with @Martin pearman at Oscars!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Zebeebee

I power 80w, cubis tank with notch coil run at 50w and some craft vapour juice. 






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

Cruddy Mondays! My awesome Sunday night braai probably has something to do with a depressing start on a Monday morning!




First up was a delicious lager, accompanied by @YeOldeOke 's Tropical Parfait.




Then I moved onto an Amber Ale, and my trusty XXX from @Oupa 




Then it started coming down in buckets (hence the mod now not in the shot, but I was still on the XXX and Subox Mini), but a surprisingly tasty little number considering I bought it for the epic label (I shop beer like I shop juices it seems).




A different setup for me this morning to nurse the after effects of an indulgent Sunday. Finally think I'm getting the hang of the build on this tank perfectly, and it is a really nice vape! The Screaming Pear from @Sickboy77 from Saturday's launch is flying out of this tank big time, too delicious!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

OMF it was instant  - My new setup!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Got bit of a rotation going on tonight...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tisha

XXX and my Pico

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I still have the Serpent Mini 25 on the Minikin in my hand but @Martin pearman has something new in his hand... breakfast at Oscars and then a coil build on the Delirium RDA on Therion 75 by yours truly! Happy Camper!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

What the hell... let me post what's in my hand again/still!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Rocking the Itaste MVP version:1...lol...my very 1st box mod in 2013 and one of a very few available at the time. Man this thing was cool

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Imtiaaz said:


> Rocking the Itaste MVP version:1...lol...my very 1st box mod in 2013 and one of a very few available at the time. Man this thing was cool
> View attachment 69268
> View attachment 69269


Class leading device in its day, those things just refused to die.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bush Vaper

Stuck with a Twisp Aero x untill my Smok areives in the mail leter this week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Tisha said:


> View attachment 69252
> 
> XXX and my Pico



Awesome choice @Tisha !!! XXX is the way of the future 



Rob Fisher said:


> What the hell... let me post what's in my hand again/still!
> View attachment 69257



Last time I saw colours like that was a New Years party in my delinquent youth...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tisha

Stosta said:


> Awesome choice @Tisha !!! XXX is the way of the future
> 
> XXX is a nice flavour but not a whole day vape...its very strong or I'm just a sissy
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I saw colours like that was a New Years party in my delinquent youth...


----------



## Silver

Imtiaaz said:


> Rocking the Itaste MVP version:1...lol...my very 1st box mod in 2013 and one of a very few available at the time. Man this thing was cool
> View attachment 69268
> View attachment 69269




The MVP is a legendary device. 

Here is 'team HRH'. She annexed both my MVP2s and has been Vaping for just over a year on them exclusively. Daily use. Not a sausage of a problem. And they were pretty much in daily use with me for about a year and a half before she annexed them!

What a reliable dependable device for low power Vaping. Battery life for days. Rugged as anything.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Imtiaaz

Silver said:


> The MVP is a legendary device.
> 
> Here is 'team HRH'. She annexed both my MVP2s and has been Vaping for just over a year on them exclusively. Daily use. Not a sausage of a problem. And they were pretty much in daily use with me for about a year and a half before she annexed them!
> 
> What a reliable dependable device for low power Vaping. Battery life for days. Rugged as anything.
> 
> View attachment 69283



Totally agree @Silver, Loved it to bits and pieces. I tried to revive it last night but after a year and a half of inactivity I have done the impossible and managed to let the mod die..Rest in piece one to one of the box mod ancestors.


----------



## Silver

Imtiaaz said:


> Totally agree @Silver, Loved it to bits and pieces. I tried to revive it last night but after a year and a half of inactivity I have done the impossible and managed to let the mod die..Rest in piece one to one of the box mod ancestors.



No way, I dont believe it could have died.
Put it on a slow 500ma charge and leave it for an hour or two!
I think it will come back to life - it is a fighter you know


----------



## Imtiaaz

Silver said:


> No way, I dont believe it could have died.
> Put it on a slow 500ma charge and leave it for an hour or two!
> I think it will come back to life - it is a fighter you know



I tried charging it, and it revived slowly and everything started lighting up and I was like NO WAY still works, but it loses charge the moment its plugged out, or so I think, I will try and get it going again this evening and let you know. Will be a miracle if it works

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia

The humble Dripbox and @hands, with some Paulies Coffee Cake

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## StangV2_0

Caramia said:


> The humble Dripbox and @hands, with some Paulies Coffee Cake
> View attachment 69323


Whats that coffee cake like? I am loving paulies ginger biscuit and blueberry cupcake. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## StangV2_0

Nescafe.. 
Mech mod with Limitless Rda
Yummy Banana Nutbread. 







Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia

StangV2_0 said:


> Whats that coffee cake like? I am loving paulies ginger biscuit and blueberry cupcake.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


You'll LOVE the Coffee Cake! It is like an absolute brilliant ground coffee simmered in the softest white cake - simply devine, and exactly as the title depicts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Johan jhdp

I'm so excited now lol got the tornado nano today and fitted it onto the twisp vega battery and it works like a charm

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Zebeebee

Johan jhdp said:


> I'm so excited now lol got the tornado nano today and fitted it onto the twisp vega battery and it works like a charm


Looks like twisp is game on with these new devices they're bringing to the party. Looking good 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StangV2_0

Johan jhdp said:


> I'm so excited now lol got the tornado nano today and fitted it onto the twisp vega battery and it works like a charm


Hooly hell.. lol. Nice!

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 69371


Is it wrong that I like the little chest more than the mod? I'm going to get some stones sent to you from the scratch patch so you can have a little pirate treasure messing up your desk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Is it wrong that I like the little chest more than the mod? I'm going to get some stones sent to you from the scratch patch so you can have a little pirate treasure messing up your desk.



I cannot tell a lie... I love wooden boxes and the pirates chest was a real bonus... it actually pushed me over the edge to buy it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Johan jhdp

Zebeebee said:


> Looks like twisp is game on with these new devices they're bringing to the party. Looking good
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Hi @Zebeebee 

Yeah it's small and portable as hell


----------



## Caramia

Matchy matchy, Eagle on a Pico, sleeve from Vaper's Corner:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper

Caramia said:


> Matchy matchy, Eagle on a Pico, sleeve from Vaper's Corner:
> View attachment 69447



I know somebody that will like this..... @Tisha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Tisha

SAVaper said:


> I know somebody that will like this..... @Tisha



O wow can i have one please @SAVaper ...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Scouse45

My new setup courtesy of @hands wat a legend! Thanks bud! Wil hav to throw the other one on my other sm25 thanks for the helping with the tips @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Scouse45



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVaper

Tisha said:


> O wow can i have one please @SAVaper ...



See what you have done now @Caramia

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Caramia

SAVaper said:


> See what you have done now @Caramia


 Just do it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## cumulonimbus



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

cumulonimbus said:


> View attachment 69480


What a cool label!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## cumulonimbus

Stosta said:


> What a cool label!



Oh yeah,love it thanks.......and the juice rocks too


----------



## Stosta

cumulonimbus said:


> Oh yeah,love it thanks.......and the juice rocks too


What is it?!


----------



## cumulonimbus

Stosta said:


> What is it?!





Clown laffy.......blueberries yum

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

cumulonimbus said:


> Oh yeah,love it thanks.......and the juice rocks too


I'd say cool profile pic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Got my Smok alien kit today and first impression is this mod is frigging awesome..




This mod is so small for a dual 18650... I actually cannot believe the power for the size if it....
Great quality mod, fire button is nice and stiff  no rattling of any kind and the carbon fibre side panel looks mad!!!




Put on my TFV8 and WOW!!!! flavor and clouds blew me away, no overhang at all and sits perfectly flush on the mod  WIN!!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## cumulonimbus

Smoky Jordan said:


> I'd say cool profile pic



Thanks..........she's taken though

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

A little late to the party tho but picked up a Aspire Cleito for those dnt feel like building coil days  
Must say it's pretty decent

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## dastrix550

Minikin V2, Pharaoh Dripper Tank and some Game Over.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## dastrix550

Pleasantly surprised with the Pico Squeeze, never tried squonking, nice way to start.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## E.T.



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Imtiaaz

My new addition



Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine

brotiform said:


> Rolo number 6 due on Friday.
> Rolo 2/3 , number 7 , due next week.



Nice one! Have you had any problems with your Rolo 2/3? I love them, but mine is a bit temperamental.


----------



## Waine

Fuji GTA RTA by Digiflavor. Got it today from the good "Sir Vape" gentlemen. For a single coil, 24 Ga, SS, 3.5 ID, 10 wraps and the amazing (clicking) airflow from the bottom and the top, the flavour of the "Foggs famous Sauce - "Grand Escape" @55W on the Rolo 2/3 is just tremendous. Very happy with my purchase.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Caramia

A HUGE thank you to @moolies86! He actually made the effort to come to my house to deliver these bands I missed out on at VapeCon! I am overwhelmed, thank you again so so much, and bless @moolies86! 


And then, my stealthy:

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Imtiaaz said:


> My new addition
> View attachment 69574
> View attachment 69575
> 
> Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!


Welcome to the Alien club bud, it's an awesome mod!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## moolies86

Caramia said:


> A HUGE thank you to @moolies86! He actually made the effort to come to my house to deliver these bands I missed out on at VapeCon! I am overwhelmed, thank you again so so much, and bless @moolies86!
> View attachment 69593
> 
> And then, my stealthy:
> View attachment 69592


Always happy to help out a fellow Ecigssa member @Caramia ,was very nice meeting you and your lovely great dane  that's a awesome little combo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Looking so sexy, perfect setup for me now

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Trashcanman3284

Sickboy77 said:


> Looking so sexy, perfect setup for me now
> View attachment 69625



Really liking the look of this mod. FOMO inducing

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Trashcanman3284 said:


> Really liking the look of this mod. FOMO inducing


It's a beast of a mod bud


----------



## Silver

Trashcanman3284 said:


> Really liking the look of this mod. FOMO inducing



Agreed
Reminds me of Tron somehow. 

Thanks for posting that @Sickboy77 
Just discovered it has a Puff Counter
I love puff counters!

Major fomo now

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Silver said:


> Agreed
> Reminds me of Tron somehow.
> 
> Thanks for posting that @Sickboy77
> Just discovered it has a Puff Counter
> I love puff counters!
> 
> Major fomo now


I'm SOOOO in love with this setup, winner winner

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Sickboy77 said:


> I'm SOOOO in love with this setup, winner winner



Tell me @Sickboy77 , does the puff counter reset when you take the batteries out?
That would be a deal breaker for me.

How does one reset it?


----------



## Nailedit77

Silver said:


> Tell me @Sickboy77 , does the puff counter reset when you take the batteries out?
> That would be a deal breaker for me.
> 
> How does one reset it?


Don't think so, in the settings you have the option to reset puff counter. Will double check and let you know

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Sickboy77 said:


> Don't think so, in the settings you have the option to reset puff counter. Will double check and let you know


Puff counter doesnt reset when taking bats out

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_r

With some French dude

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz

1/4 Mutton Bunny  
Not exactly vape related but nom nom nonetheless  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stosta

Greyz said:


> 1/4 Mutton Bunny
> Not exactly vape related but nom nom nonetheless
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Looks like a Cuboid with a couple of LG turds and some jap cotton to me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Anneries

My high(er) Nicotine delivery setup. Gemini on Ijust, duel 26gauge Kanthal around 3mm post, cant remember the number of wraps, but came to about 0.62ohms. With 12mg Ry4 from Liqua. Airflow control top, closed, airflow bottom, nearly closed. Nice mtl.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zebeebee

Greyz said:


> 1/4 Mutton Bunny
> Not exactly vape related but nom nom nonetheless
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Enroute bunnychow take away shop 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Been eyeing this guy for a few weeks now. Thought a 25mm Sapor world be a great welcome home gift.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## moolies86

New stealth setup

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Im really enjoining this mod!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

VapeSnow said:


> Im really enjoining this mod!


What mod is that?.. is this a keeper


----------



## VapeSnow

JsPLAYn said:


> What mod is that?.. is this a keeper



Its a Cloudmaker Whiteout SX. I don't think any mod is a keeper lol but I'm impressed with the SX chipset.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tisha

Just the perfect combination after a hectic day...Damn Peachy in my Pico

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## anton

koopor plus and limitless xl two coil setup run at 100 w coils come in at 0.23 ohms 9 raps twisted 24 gages kanthal a1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez

Nice @anton

Glad you're enjoying the XL 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

VapeSnow said:


> Its a Cloudmaker Whiteout SX. I don't think any mod is a keeper lol but I'm impressed with the SX chipset.



Dibs lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Vape_r said:


> View attachment 69640
> 
> 
> With some French dude



I call your Merc and Azeroth and raise you an Alien lol @Vape_r

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zebeebee

The wick just worked today Nom nom

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Serpent mini with 0.4 clapton on ipower. Thirsty little bugger, but im in heaven

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Zebeebee

SmokeyJoe said:


> Serpent mini on ipower. Thirsty little bugger


Loving me some ipower 80w too

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johan jhdp

Zebeebee said:


> Loving me some ipower 80w too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Hi @Zebeebee
How long does your 80W laas you?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zebeebee

Johan jhdp said:


> Hi @Zebeebee
> How long does your 80W laas you?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only had it since Friday and I vape a lot. But so far if I use my cubis tank on 30 to 40 watts it keeps going from bout 7h00 to 19h00 at most and then charges the other half again lol. 

I can however kill the battery faster. Was hoping for more hehe. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Johan jhdp said:


> Hi @Zebeebee
> How long does your 80W laas you?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only bought it today. Spoke to a guy in the shop and he said he gets a full days worth. Ill check it out and feedback. But man o man I love the serpent. A BREEZE to wick and taste is amazing


----------



## Zebeebee

SmokeyJoe said:


> Only bought it today. Spoke to a guy in the shop and he said he gets a full days worth. Ill check it out and feedback. But man o man I love the serpent. A BREEZE to wick and taste is amazing


I must add. The first charge it lasted me 2 days on moderate vaping. I just play a lot with it. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries

Johan jhdp said:


> How long does your 80W laas you?



Sorry for jumping in here. But had mine for just over a month now and I can honestly say, it depends on what you have on top and the power lever you are vaping it at. In the beginning It lasted me about a day and a bit (low watts because I had difficulty wicking and avoided dry-hits with low power instead of learning how to wick) now it will last me about 12 hours because I wick a little better and can use the device at 50 - 60 W now, but when I really want to and put the RDA on top and crank it up to 80W, I can see the battery level drop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johan jhdp

Zebeebee said:


> I must add. The first charge it lasted me 2 days on moderate vaping. I just play a lot with it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Oh ok cool  I'm getting half a day with my 80w twisp vega with a tornado nano 
I'm checking for mybe a 200W mod  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johan jhdp

Anneries said:


> Sorry for jumping in here. But had mine for just over a month now and I can honestly say, it depends on what you have on top and the power lever you are vaping it at. In the beginning It lasted me about a day and a bit (low watts because I had difficulty wicking and avoided dry-hits with low power instead of learning how to wick) now it will last me about 12 hours because I wick a little better and can use the device at 50 - 60 W now, but when I really want to and put the RDA on top and crank it up to 80W, I can see the battery level drop.



Yeah I'm experiencing the same thing but only with vega battery 
The higher the watts the faster the battery go's...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77

Friday rugby sessions

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Spydro

Picked up my 4th Pico in the wee hours this morning, an all Black version to run a black Indestructible RDA on for trying out/tweaking DIY liquids. Have two new ones that were not dialed in, so put it to use and have one of them "there" now so well that I am still vaping it on this setup.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Nailedit77

Spydro said:


> Picked up my 4th Pico in the wee hours this morning, an all Black version to run a black Indestructible RDA on for trying out/tweaking DIY liquids. Have two new ones that were not dialed in, so put it to use and have one of them "there" now so well that I am still vaping it on this setup.
> 
> View attachment 69786


Looks mad!!! Love my pico

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Trashcanman3284

Sickboy77 said:


> Friday rugby sessions
> 
> View attachment 69785



Two things in your hand that I wish I had right now


----------



## SmokeyJoe

H


Sickboy77 said:


> Friday rugby sessions
> 
> View attachment 69785


Hows the alien treating you?


----------



## Johan jhdp

SmokeyJoe said:


> H
> 
> Hows the alien treating you?



Lol  enjoy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zebeebee

Friday night braai sorted lol...   

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy

Studying is a little less painfull with the vape around

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Zebeebee said:


> Friday night braai sorted lol...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Braai, youre doing it wrong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naz

Tesla nano steam punk  Serpent mini 25. Rocking . 38 waiting to be juiced @50w

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Lovely mod and great photo @Naz !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Naz

Silver said:


> Lovely mod and great photo @Naz !


@Silver thanks bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

love my cheapskate mech setup with diy cool menthol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Noddy

Naz said:


> Tesla nano steam punk  Serpent mini 25. Rocking . 38 waiting to be juiced @50w
> View attachment 69799



Where did you buy that mod? I love it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Noddy said:


> Where did you buy that mod? I love it


i know fasttech has it..havent seen it in sa


----------



## Noddy

Thanks @incredible_hullk I just looked on fasttech after I posted. Got it. Definitely going to order that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naz

Noddy said:


> Where did you buy that mod? I love it


Hi @Noddy 
http://www.theecigstore.co.za/index.php/our-company-profile
From these guys

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Naz said:


> Hi @Noddy
> http://www.theecigstore.co.za/index.php/our-company-profile
> From these guys


thx @Naz..much quicker than fasstech


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Noddy

Naz said:


> Hi @Noddy
> http://www.theecigstore.co.za/index.php/our-company-profile
> From these guys



Thanks. Glad I don't have to wait for slowtech.


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

Petrus said:


> View attachment 69840


Hehe, just for the record, beer drinking at 10 only when on holiday....... but, Toti parkrun dun and dusted, now to get my stuff ready for braai number 3

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## anthony001

Yes finally received it dotmod DNA and Petri

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Boktiet

So after doing a full clean and re-coil, re-wick and replacing commercial coils, I have the whole family together...seems I will need another mod...it never ends.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## elvin119

Thanks @vapemob for the Envy







I won the 30ml

Sent from my Note4

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

anthony001 said:


> Yes finally received it dotmod DNA and Petri
> View attachment 69852


yoh dude...where u got the petri from..epic stunning


----------



## Lushen

It's too hot outside

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## DarkSide

Griffen 25mm Plus - amazing vapour production

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johan jhdp

Lushen said:


> It's too hot outside



Yeah with you on that one lol  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## anthony001

Tonight's setup

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## wiesbang

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Waine

My new Sapor V2 25mm RDA with some Vapour Mountain VM4, a subtle vanilla tobacco 12mg juice I tried. Loving this RDA so much. The juice is very nice. The Rolo RX 2/3 is still giving me a lot of Shyte though. Very temperamental with all kinds of weird readings and jumping from different wattages with wattage limitations, "Atomiser short" readings. So disapointed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Just got the Mage today ooh nice tank... battled a little in the beginning setting it up but now pure bliss


----------



## adam2016

SmokeyJoe said:


> Serpent mini with 0.4 clapton on ipower. Thirsty little bugger, but im in heaven


Hi.is that the 25mm serpent?want to know coz i just got an ipower and want a serpent 25 but am worried about overhang.


----------



## Silver

Lushen said:


> It's too hot outside



That blue is stunning @Lushen !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Naz

Limitless lmc with my trusty Griffin 22

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Liking your photos @Naz

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Naz

@Silver thanks, photography is a hobby of mine.


----------



## NaZa05

Finally happy with a setup

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Naz

@NaZa05 awesome setup

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## anthony001

Breakfast

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki

anthony001 said:


> Yes finally received it dotmod DNA and Petri
> View attachment 69852


Nice! Where did you get the dotmod dna from?

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Void

My new TFV8 Beast and Smok H-Priv  

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Friep

Sun city and some diy chery ice cream work in progres

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## anthony001

I got it from lungcandy


----------



## Genosmate

Giving the CC and Reos a rest today.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## DarkSide

Going back in time....
Cleaning out my vape cupboard, in other words, counting my bottles of juice, checking all the hardware and re-arranging all the boxes, found my original Eleaf iStick 50W, as recommended by @Andre, feels like so long ago. The vendor did not have the famous Kangertech Subtank so I purchased the Arctic, found this as well and a box of 0.5ohm BTDC coils.
Charged the iStick and am really enjoying this, the set-up that started it all, I have given so many devices / tanks away but this set-up will alwys be special to me as it got me permanently of the ciggies;

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

DarkSide said:


> Going back in time....
> Cleaning out my vape cupboard, in other words, counting my bottles of juice, checking all the hardware and re-arranging all the boxes, found my original Eleaf iStick 50W, as recommended by @Andre, feels like so long ago. The vendor did not have the famous Kangertech Subtank so I purchased the Arctic, found this as well and a box of 0.5ohm BTDC coils.
> Charged the iStick and am really enjoying this, the set-up that started it all, I have given so many devices / tanks away but this set-up will alwys be special to me as it got me permanently of the ciggies;
> 
> View attachment 69956


You never forget your first love, the iStick 50W still remains one of my all time favourites

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DarkSide

Void said:


> My new TFV8 Beast and Smok H-Priv
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



So Glad to see another SMOK fan!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

adam2016 said:


> Hi.is that the 25mm serpent?want to know coz i just got an ipower and want a serpent 25 but am worried about overhang.


Nope, the 22mm, was also looking for the 25 but it would definitely overhang. The 22 is an awesome tank, however, its very very thirsty and you have to refill it a lot


----------



## Imtiaaz

DarkSide said:


> So Glad to see another SMOK fan!



Ditto @DarkSide ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

HotCig R150 and Melo 3 Mini with Black O-Ring cCell. Serpent Mini 25's are having a major Pit Stop.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Naz

Tesla nano plus old school Triton

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Idrees

Been dripping on this Sapor for the past week, really enjoying all the flavour profiles I didn't get out of the tanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flava

giving dripping a proper go in a decent rda that caught my eye. The vapour delivery is intense had to drop to 3mg. Not a juice I normally Vape so flavor is different but good.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Caramia



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tashreeq14

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Caramia

Waiting for my "with love from NetCare" brekkie:

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## anthony001

Tonight's setup

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

anthony001 said:


> Tonight's setup
> View attachment 70228


$hit thats beautiful..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petri Tank V1 on top of a DNA200!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> Petri Tank V1 on top of a DNA200!
> View attachment 70233
> View attachment 70234


That tank would look epic on a gold snow wolf

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

BumbleBee said:


> That tank would look epic on a gold snow wolf



I tried that first... but my Gold Snow Wolf suffered a major juice dump from a test tank exercise and has never recovered...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> I tried that first... but my Gold Snow Wolf suffered a major juice dump from a test tank exercise and has never recovered...


That's a shame

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CJ van Tonder

I must say im very pleased with my gift box that my wife g
ave me... The flavour in the baby beast is amazing....







Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## CJ van Tonder

Srry here it is






Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Scouse45

So chuffed with my new mod I picked up today total different class!!! My lovely SM25 sits so nicely on it with my @hands tip

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Caramia

I quite like the iPower, not my favourite mod, but the battery will last quite some time, now I just need an atty to matchy matchy:

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Meanwhile. ....




I thort let's go back to basics as I'm a little off the building and wicking and high watts.. and then I get myself the trusty Evic mini Vtwo and a Smok baby beast and BOOOOM!!!

let's J's say I was NOT expecting this. . In a good way obviously  ... flava and clouds ,everything but basic. . Can't be happier

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

Another 'rest' day for a Reo and the CC.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 70308


Fantastic looking setup! My jelly is significant!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tahir_Kai

My first upgrade from the all day pico 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stosta

Giving Liqua's HP Frutti Velocity a go in their own device! A nice fruit vape, but can't pin down any specific flavours at the moment. Really really smooth!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Rob Fisher said:


> Petri Tank V1 on top of a DNA200!
> View attachment 70233
> View attachment 70234


How's the petri Oom?


----------



## Rob Fisher

JsPLAYn said:


> How's the petri Oom?



Pretty damn good! It has exceeded my expectations... it's beautiful and beautifully built... I'm also really impressed with the commercial coils and have been vaping on it since I got it yesterday. It's not about to replace my Serpent Mini 25's nut it will most certainly go into rotation with them.


----------



## JsPLAYn

Awesum man.. waiting for the Review on You tube. . I enjoy ur vids lol . It is stunning.. now to get a natchy matchy gold mod

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Few holiday snaps of the Hotcig/Limitless plus honeymoon.

1.) posing with a camelthorn fire as backdrop in Amanzi River Camp in Namibia
2.) rocky outcrops on the SA side of the Orange river
3.) having a Don Pedro sundowner on the way back in the restaurant of Varhynsdorp caravan park

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## R87

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

absolutely loving this setup...i now have no other tanks and drippers except dotmod...even feel like selling my reo




..diy honeywood tobacco with bourbon

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SpiralSequence

Just got Serpent Mini and man the flavour is fantastic. Battle worn ipvd2 is back in business!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

@SpiralSequence ....... now that is what I call a trusty and loved mod.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

R87 said:


> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Bud, you need some hand cream

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Smok Alien and Petri Tank V1!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Vape_r

@Rob Fisher where did you get the alien?


----------



## JsPLAYn

Rob Fisher said:


> Smok Alien and Petri Tank V1!
> View attachment 70490


Ahhhhh the matchy matchy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vape_r said:


> @Rob Fisher where did you get the alien?



http://www.ohmmyecig.co.za/

Sold out I'm afraid.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN

My new Hotcig R150... Still need to get a black Serpent 25 then I will be happy for like, a month.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Deckie



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Scouse45

@Rob Fisher wat r ur initial thoughts on that mod I worry about the fire button but I must admit it looks incredible that setup u hav there!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scouse45 said:


> @Rob Fisher wat r ur initial thoughts on that mod I worry about the fire button but I must admit it looks incredible that setup u hav there!!!



The Smok Alien appears to be well made... feels comfortable in the hand... looks great... menu system is simple... initial thoughts are it's a great dual 18650 mod! The fire button is just fine and works well!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## greybush

SpiralSequence said:


> Just got Serpent Mini and man the flavour is fantastic. Battle worn ipvd2 is back in business!


I have the same setup, stripped all the paint of the body of the d2 and left the door.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SpiralSequence

greybush said:


> I have the same setup, stripped all the paint of the body of the d2 and left the door.


Nice. They do wear their age very well.


----------



## acorn

BlakMAgICIAN said:


> My new Hotcig R150... Still need to get a black Serpent 25 then I will be happy for like, a month.


 
You wont regret it...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Deckie

Caramia said:


> View attachment 70514


Looking good @Caramia , thanks for the brilliant tank swop & great meeting you. Hope your heel mends soon & take it easy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Loving me some Serpent

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Caramia

Deckie said:


> Looking good @Caramia , thanks for the brilliant tank swop & great meeting you. Hope your heel mends soon & take it easy.


Thanx @Deckie, and Touché! 
Was really good to meet you in person, and thanx for going through the trouble to come to my house.
I hope you like the tank, and that it gives you many happy vape memories!
Thanx, it will take some time, but getting there


----------



## R87

SmokeyJoe said:


> Loving me some Serpent


Bud, you need a nail clipper

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GerharddP

Well on the table...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Lushen

Vaping Nirvana tonight
Favorite whiskey, perfect mech and a tasty new joose

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Bush Vaper

Smok Osub 80 and some Scream. #Bushvibes

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Bush Vaper said:


> Smok Osub 80 and some Scream. #Bushvibes



That looks great @Bush Vaper 
How is the Osub handling the bush? 
I have never vaped in the bush amongst the animals - do they respond at all to the clouds if I may ask?


----------



## Bush Vaper

Silver said:


> That looks great @Bush Vaper
> How is the Osub handling the bush?
> I have never vaped in the bush amongst the animals - do they respond at all to the clouds if I may ask?


The clouds are so big, they think its a bushfire and start running. Lol.

On a serious note though, had it for close to 2 weeks now and its worked great for me. Got a nice urban camo sidepouch from @Sir Vape to keep it safe seeing that I killed a twisp falling out my top pocket into a water hole.

Im not really a chain vaper so the batt lasts more than a day and thats awesome. Just suuuper thirsty on juice.

T.I.A

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Bush Vaper said:


> The clouds are so big, they think its a bushfire and start running. Lol.
> 
> On a serious note though, had it for close to 2 weeks now and its worked great for me. Got a nice urban camo sidepouch from @Sir Vape to keep it safe seeing that I killed a twisp falling out my top pocket into a water hole.
> 
> Im not really a chain vaper so the batt lasts more than a day and thats awesome. Just suuuper thirsty on juice.
> 
> T.I.A



Great to hear!
These tanks today are guzzlers of note

Next time you see a rhino or elephant, pull out your mod and take a photo for us


----------



## Rude Rudi

Chilled day at the dam with me flu Vape...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

Truth be told, I've got 3 running - 2 with flu/menthol juice and 1 regular juice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Keyaam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Pico with a Moradin watching the Bokke

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## boxerulez

My SO my dog and my fooksie with me at the beach.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 70876
> View attachment 70877
> View attachment 70878
> View attachment 70879


Absolutely magic


----------



## Spydro

Second SM25 picked up this morning... testing a different build in it against the one in SM25 #1.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Buan Stanley

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Cobrali

Haro from China! Chinese handcheck!  





Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 70876
> View attachment 70877
> View attachment 70878
> View attachment 70879



How would you compare the 2 mods oom ? 
That petri tank is fine on stock coils ? 
Which mod fits better in hand? 
What tank would you compare the petri to? 
I had a tfv8 baby is it that thirsty ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> How would you compare the 2 mods oom ?
> That petri tank is fine on stock coils ?
> Which mod fits better in hand?
> What tank would you compare the petri to?
> I had a tfv8 baby is it that thirsty ?



I'm a Minikin fan boy so I use the Minikin a lot more... the Alien is easier to use because it doesn't have a touch screen that takes some getting used to... I'm convinced the Minikin battery life is better because that's one thing the minikins have always excelled at but that is just a guess based on gut feel right now. There is no doubt that this is Smok's best mod yet but I have never been a huge Smok fan after my bad experiences with leaking of my first Smok tanks... they are both really nice mods and I think it comes down to personal preference... if I could only have one I would choose the Minikin.

The Petri is probably one of the best built tanks I have had... the vape on the Petri coils is also one of the best I have had on commercial cotton based coils... I still prefer my Serpent Mini 25's but the Petri tank looks so good and I continue to use it. I don't like the fact I can't use my own drip tip however.

Both the Petri and TFV8 Baby are thirsty... as are most of the new sub ohm tanks...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kilherza

Sunday braai

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JsPLAYn

Nice pre lunch Sunday vape on 'Dreamy Berries' by Vape Goodies in my Tfv8 baby beast and evic vTwo .. 40 watts nice n cool flavafull vape with decent clouds

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Beethoven



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 70961



Hakuna Matata! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Neal

My recently completed precision built prototype atty stand. Comprising 100% up-cycled plastic (5x 35mm film canisters) and a roll of masking tape. Modular design, further atties can easily be accommodated.

POA, pre-orders only. Can be supplied to customer specifications, or in kit form.

Order one now before @Rob Fisher buys all available stock.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 7 | Creative 1


----------



## WesinEL001

Tornado Nano on Mech Mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Metal Liz



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

I'm back! Grabbed some Orion Galaxy from a local vape shop (figured out my diy skills are kak) and of course what's a man without a knaf

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Daniel said:


> I'm back! Grabbed some Orion Galaxy from a local vape shop (figured out my diy skills are kak) and of course what's a man without a knaf


How's that Invader @Daniel ? I been tempted a couple of times but never been properly convinced. I see it's waterproof, do I need a screwdriver to change a battery? Is the chip okay in terms of usability?


----------



## Daniel

Stosta said:


> How's that Invader @Daniel ? I been tempted a couple of times but never been properly convinced. I see it's waterproof, do I need a screwdriver to change a battery? Is the chip okay in terms of usability?



I'm a simple human , so it works for me electronics wise fires when I want it to. It does get annoying when it goes into standby it looses my wattage settings but other than that , button is positive and feel in hand is solid (can double as a moering device )
Temperature control is a 'foeffie' in my eyes so I just use it in standard mode.
Reason I got it is when we go outdoors I didn't want to worry about dust etc getting inside maybe.
It has a big screw cap bottom (no screwdriver needed) , very good threads and rugged design. Button top batts do tend to leave a gap so flat tops preferred.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta

Daniel said:


> I'm a simple human , so it works for me electronics wise fires when I want it to. It does get annoying when it goes into standby it looses my wattage settings but other than that , button is positive and feel in hand is solid (can double as a moering device )
> Temperature control is a 'foeffie' in my eyes so I just use it in standard mode.
> Reason I got it is when we go outdoors I didn't want to worry about dust etc getting inside maybe.
> It has a big screw cap bottom (no screwdriver needed) , very good threads and rugged design. Button top batts do tend to leave a gap so flat tops preferred.


That's exactly what I needed to hear, thank you! I'm also a simple person, but I had a mod before that kept on putting itself into standby mode which drove me nutty. If it wasn't for that then it sounds like a total win. The one I've been eyeing out has been further reduced to only R400, but even at that price I don't think I need it


----------



## Daniel

Stosta said:


> That's exactly what I needed to hear, thank you! I'm also a simple person, but I had a mod before that kept on putting itself into standby mode which drove me nutty. If it wasn't for that then it sounds like a total win. The one I've been eyeing out has been further reduced to only R400, but even at that price I don't think I need it



I stand corrected (and I feel like a bit of an idjit) but it KEEPS the settings when going into standby it's when you switch it off (5-clicks I think) that it looses the settings (DUH).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

Chrome hearts mech and a new Twisted messes Gold AF (from Vape Cartel) running some Tea Up Honey black tea!  Royalty established!






Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Damn thats pretty!
I want to need it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WesinEL001

boxerulez said:


> My SO my dog and my fooksie with me at the beach.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


Why does that look like nahoon beach?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez

WesinEL001 said:


> Why does that look like nahoon beach?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


For it is Nahoon Beach. Reef side.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## WesinEL001

boxerulez said:


> For it is Nahoon Beach. Reef side.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


I KNEW IT!! yeeee haaaa, I'm not the only Slummies oke here!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez

there is 5 of us now....

@anton @Lukeness @WesinEL001 me and @Craig I think...

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Reo tollie shot  guess the problem... And no its not the tollie...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> Reo tollie shot  guess the problem... And no its not the tollie...



Magnet fell out?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

That's one well done @Silver


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> That's one well done @Silver



Not a big problem @Daniel 
Its easy to replace - even I did it on my Reo Mini once 
You just need to clean out the inside of the magnet hole and then use "epoxy putty" (if I remember correctly) as once explained to me by @johan. The one you mix two parts. Its more elastic than superglue so lasts longer. Mine has held up for a long time.


----------



## Daniel

I missed you Lagertha.... 

Honestly tanks mods whatever may come and go but I'm yet to find flavour as constant as this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Greyz

Gave my aging H-Priv a rejuvenation with a zapwrap, Dark Grey and Silver Carbon Fibre.
Came out better than I expected in the end 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Deckie

Greyz said:


> Gave my aging H-Priv a rejuvenation with a zapwrap, Dark Grey and Silver Carbon Fibre.
> Came out better than I expected in the end
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Wow absolutely a killer . Nice job @Greyz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Deckie said:


> Wow absolutely a killer . Nice job @Greyz


Thanks @Deckie. That was a bad pic you can see the contrast between the Silver and Grey.
Take 2!





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Akash

Excellent job @Greyz

Thats a mean looking wrap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

Still rocking this awesome mech!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## anthony001

Tonight's setup

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

The VGod Pro's first trip out and about!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Cobrali said:


> Still rocking this awesome mech!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Amazing looking setup, and interesting sounding juice! Want to be friends @Cobrali ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali

Stosta said:


> Amazing looking setup, and interesting sounding juice! Want to be friends @Cobrali ?


Haha..friends are always welcome! But not to my juices! 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Cobrali said:


> Haha..friends are always welcome! But not to my juices!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Haha! I'm the same, I used to have loads of friends, then they helped themselves to my juices and... 
  

On a side note, I didn't realise how many hostile Emojis we had!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Daniel said:


> Reo tollie shot  guess the problem... And no its not the tollie...


Youre out of juice there 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel

rogue zombie said:


> Youre out of juice there
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Haha , you the only one that spotted that .... well done goue sterretjie vir jou hoor.

At least the Reo is up and running again , vaping some lakker Orion Galaxy .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45

Quite enjoying this miniature yet damn powerful setup! Dual kanthal 22g ID 3mm 8 wraps I think... On the good old sm25

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

This little setup finally made it out of the house! Four horse-and-trailers to off-load in this glorious rain today, but I'm being kept in good company with my cyanide-infused tank and POS Honeyhive!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Cerberus

Received this baby as i walked into the office today

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Waine

Day 2 with my new Joytech eVic Dual 75W/ 150W Mod. Thanks to the good gents at Sir Vape. Loving it to bits. Great versatility! You can use a single battery with a cover for it @75W or go duel battery with a different cover @ 150W.

Only con: A 25mm atty will have a very slight overhang. However, this is one of my exclusive office mods, only for my eyes, so that does not worry me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## elvin119

Scouse45 said:


> Quite enjoying this miniature yet damn powerful setup! Dual kanthal 22g ID 3mm 8 wraps I think... On the good old sm25
> View attachment 71306


Hi, how long does the battery last on these minis?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45

@elvin119 ive only had it 3 days but I'm remarkable impressed hey. I don't vape on very high wattage but the battery life is fantastic. I put two new charged batteries in this morning been going at 40w since 7 and battery is still strong

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## elvin119

Im looking at getting me a small pocket size thing. That looks awesome. What is the full name of it? Thank you.


----------



## incredible_hullk

elvin119 said:


> Im looking at getting me a small pocket size thing. That looks awesome. What is the full name of it? Thank you.


@elvin119 ..asmodus minikin 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Stosta said:


> This little setup finally made it out of the house! Four horse-and-trailers to off-load in this glorious rain today, but I'm being kept in good company with my cyanide-infused tank and POS Honeyhive!
> 
> View attachment 71308



Is that the beautiful piece of k@k you bought from eFun?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR

Got to love this Smok. I think they made it specifically for the Sapor V2 25mm.
In this case I think it is true for the saying : "Once you tasted black you never turn back."

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I am as confused as a Chameleon in a packet of smarties... not sure which setup up to grab? The Petri Tank or the Petri RTA!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Well still loving the Reo life, have some new juices to try out too... Knife is a custom #2 ever made by master Jason Guthrie jg_customs on IG...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> I am as confused as a Chameleon in a packet of smarties... not sure which setup up to grab? The Petri Tank or the Petri RTA!
> View attachment 71474
> View attachment 71475


Just as long as you have an open of juice handy you'll be alright . Beautiful RTA's those Petris. Congrats.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45

@Rob Fisher how is that vgod treating u master fish? Very interested to hear your take on it... Pros and cons? If u could be so kind


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scouse45 said:


> @Rob Fisher how is that vgod treating u master fish? Very interested to hear your take on it... Pros and cons? If u could be so kind



Will reply here shortly... http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vgod-pro-150-mod.t29737/


----------



## Greyz

Some Stachio RY4 in the Minos sat atop the eVic VT .3ohms @57.5W
I'm just loving this tobacco on this chilly Durban night  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dane

Greyz said:


> Some Stachio RY4 in the Minos sat atop the eVic VT .3ohms @57.5W
> I'm just loving this tobacco on this chilly Durban night
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Stachio RY4 is a super mix. 

One of my favourites, waiting patiently for my next batch to steep.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Dane said:


> Stachio RY4 is a super mix.
> 
> One of my favourites, waiting patiently for my next batch to steep.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


This is the first batch I mixed up and it's every bit as good as I'd hoped. It's only steeped for 10 days now. I will be mixing alot more of this from now on. Maybe I will up the RY4 half a % to get more tobacco flavour.
Will it get better with more steeping or am I good to go? I've already demolished a tank and I'm on the 2nd now... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dane

Greyz said:


> This is the first batch I mixed up and it's every bit as good as I'd hoped. It's only steeped for 10 days now. I will be mixing alot more of this from now on. Maybe I will up the RY4 half a % to get more tobacco flavour.
> Will it get better with more steeping or am I good to go? I've already demolished a tank and I'm on the 2nd now...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


For me it needs to sit for 5 weeks. Tried at week 3 and 4 and it was ok. Week 5 omw everything changed, top quality. Immediately mixed up another 150ml. I am using sugar cookie v2 though.

Currently vaping some funfetti.






Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

Dane said:


> For me it needs to sit for 5 weeks. Tried at week 3 and 4 and it was ok. Week 5 omw everything changed, top quality. Immediately mixed up another 150ml. I am using sugar cookie v2 though.
> 
> Currently vaping some funfetti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thanks, next batch I'll mix and forget about. Damn 5 weeks will be so hard knowing how good this is, but I'll persist.

How are you liking the Funfetti?
I am keen to crack open the Funfetti and Strawberry Shortcake I mixed up last weekend. I have made them both before using SC v2 and they were good IMO. This time I used SC v1 and I'm dying to try them out to taste the difference.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1

Greyz said:


> Thanks, next batch I'll mix and forget about. Damn 5 weeks will be so hard knowing how good this is, but I'll persist.
> 
> How are you liking the Funfetti?
> I am keen to crack open the Funfetti and Strawberry Shortcake I mixed up last weekend. I have made them both before using SC v2 and they were good IMO. This time I used SC v1 and I'm dying to try them out to taste the difference.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



The difference is not small  Enjoy that buttery v1 goodness!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dane

Greyz said:


> Thanks, next batch I'll mix and forget about. Damn 5 weeks will be so hard knowing how good this is, but I'll persist.
> 
> How are you liking the Funfetti?
> I am keen to crack open the Funfetti and Strawberry Shortcake I mixed up last weekend. I have made them both before using SC v2 and they were good IMO. This time I used SC v1 and I'm dying to try them out to taste the difference.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Quite like funfetti, make big batches of it. 

Rosky milk, stachio ry4 and funfetti are my favourites atm. I didn't like the strawberry shortcake that much.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

method1 said:


> The difference is not small  Enjoy that buttery v1 goodness!


Thanks @method1, if it wasnt for your post regarding Funfetti not being anywhere near as good with v2, I wouldn't have started the hunt to find some v1

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dane

method1 said:


> The difference is not small  Enjoy that buttery v1 goodness!


This saddens me! 

Will have to make a plan to get some.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Dane said:


> Quite like funfetti, make big batches of it.
> 
> Rosky milk, stachio ry4 and funfetti are my favourites atm. I didn't like the strawberry shortcake that much.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


If you can get hold of SC v1, hint I posted a link in the Vape Mail thread, then try mix it up again. Maybe you might like it who knows.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Dane said:


> This saddens me!
> 
> Will have to make a plan to get some.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Diacetyl FTW  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy

Greyz said:


> Some Stachio RY4 in the Minos sat atop the eVic VT .3ohms @57.5W
> I'm just loving this tobacco on this chilly Durban night
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


How's the minos treating you?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

Monkey.D.Luffy said:


> How's the minos treating you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Its a great little tank. I have used it basically everyday for the last few weeks and it hasn't leaked or given me any trouble.
Flavour is better than my Nano so I think this one's a keeper.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Today's hand dump

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta

Daniel said:


> Today's hand dump


No tollie shot today?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

Stosta said:


> No tollie shot today?



Haha , don't you see it ? Don't worry haven't seen mine in years

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Daniel said:


> Haha , don't you see it ? Don't worry haven't seen mine in years



  
Hahaha! I'm abandoning this conversation for fear of where it's headed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! I'm abandoning this conversation for fear of where it's headed!


Pun intended?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stosta

wiesbang said:


> Pun intended?




Haha! Not at all!


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape

Cobrali said:


> Still rocking this awesome mech!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Yo bro what's the price point of that mech and how's the battery life ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobrali

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> Yo bro what's the price point of that mech and how's the battery life ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey man! Haven't used it much as i got it from China and i carry my DNA to work. Will use it over the weekend and let you know how the battery life is and the ohms of my build.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soprono

My baby... 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Deckie

I'll say nothing

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Daniel

Deckie said:


> I'll say nothing
> View attachment 71608


Stunning can always appreciate the art in vaping...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

some wine and juice pairing..

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## blujeenz

Practising for when my Alien arrives tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

HotCig R150 and Serpent Mini 25.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> HotCig R150 and Serpent Mini 25.
> View attachment 71623



Nice combo @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz

Envy tastes even better on the Smok Alien.

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## anthony001

Friday check

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Keyaam

Back on the noisy cricket


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 71671


Wish I could just pull that Cinabon out the screen and chow it now

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Daniel

Reo and a Rumpumpie lakker

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## blujeenz

Smoky Jordan said:


> Wish I could just pull that Cinabon out the screen and chow it now



If you get it right, repost the other half for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Serpent Mini Dual Build 0.36Ω filled with XXX and two new Cotton Bacon wicks on top of the Asmodus Kodama! Doesn't get much better than this!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

@Rob Fisher so much jelly uncle Rob

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz

other mother's brother.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

for sure @Daniel and add some peanut butter with that jelly...looks gorg @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nogga Boetie!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Daniel

Nee man okes the FOMO is getting hectic here....


----------



## Deckie

Those Alien brothers are krapping my rear end  .... but next week there'll be something else to drool over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Deckie said:


> Those Alien brothers are krapping my rear end  .... but next week there'll be something else to drool over.


Yup I'm getting a Slice soon think it's the best mod out there....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

blujeenz said:


> other mother's brother.






Rob Fisher said:


> Nogga Boetie!



@Rob Fisher stumbled a bit with the rhyming flow did we?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Daniel

blujeenz said:


> @Rob Fisher stumbled a bit with the rhyming flow did we?


Another mothers other brother?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz

Daniel said:


> Another mothers other brother?



Nah, he pulled another language into the deal that didnt flow so well. 

even "_nutha brutha_" would've worked better than nogga boetie.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lushen

It's just too hot in JHB right now

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ddk1979

Rob Fisher said:


> Nogga Boetie!
> View attachment 71786




Wow @Rob Fisher , that gold setup looks really stunning. 

.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Time for a braai, and some dripping!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Spydro

Made up a small batch of DIY Iced Coconut Lime, dug the solid brass patina Reo out of storage and put an O-16 on it to run the joose on. The trio together makes for a very enjoyable vaping experience.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## Petrus

Spydro said:


> Made up a small batch of DIY Iced Coconut Lime, dug the solid brass patina Reo out of storage and put an O-16 on it to run the joose on. The trio together makes for a very enjoyable vaping experience.
> 
> View attachment 71839


Wow, that is a beautiful setup @Spydro


----------



## incredible_hullk

Spydro said:


> Made up a small batch of DIY Iced Coconut Lime, dug the solid brass patina Reo out of storage and put an O-16 on it to run the joose on. The trio together makes for a very enjoyable vaping experience.
> 
> View attachment 71839



That is stunning @Spydro ...wow...me thinks we need a "winner" and " RS Winner" (for Rob/Spydro winner) icon...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

incredible_hullk said:


> That is stunning @Spydro ...wow...me thinks we need a "winner" and " RS Winner" (for Rob/Spydro winner) icon...


 
The "R/S" is a funny suggestion, especially when you over buy gear that you no longer use like we both have. 

It might be a tie between us on these solid brass Reo 1.0's though... I don't remember for sure but I think brother Rob also has/had a patina solid brass 1.0, and I know he had a standard solid brass 1.0 that he gave away as a prize on the Rob's Ramblings contest. I still have my standard solid brass 1.0 as well as this patina one plus 3 other 1.0's, and seldom use them much anymore.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> The "R/S" is a funny suggestion, especially when you over buy gear that you no longer use like we both have.
> 
> It might be a tie between us on these solid brass Reo 1.0's though... I don't remember for sure but I think brother Rob also has/had a patina solid brass 1.0, and I know he had a standard solid brass 1.0 that he gave away as a prize on the Rob's Ramblings contest. I still have my standard solid brass 1.0 as well as this patina one plus 3 other 1.0's, and seldom use them much anymore.



I have been culling the herd at a rate of knots... I no longer have any Brass Mini's or any Mini's... all that's left are Woodies and Grands... and all that really gets used these days is my P67 which goes everywhere with me as my Ninja Vape.

Here are the setups in current use... everything else is clean and stored.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> I have been culling the herd at a rate of knots... I no longer have any Brass Mini's or any Mini's... all that's left are Woodies and Grands... and all that really gets used these days is my P67 which goes everywhere with me as my Ninja Vape.
> 
> Here are the setups in current use... everything else is clean and stored.
> View attachment 71843


And I think all are filled with XXX


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> And I think all are filled with XXX



Actually they all are except 2... the P67 has Tropical Ice and the Avo has Hazeworks Cacao!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Rob Fisher said:


> I have been culling the herd at a rate of knots... I no longer have any Brass Mini's or any Mini's... all that's left are Woodies and Grands... and all that really gets used these days is my P67 which goes everywhere with me as my Ninja Vape.
> 
> Here are the setups in current use... everything else is clean and stored.
> View attachment 71843



Where is Avril! You cannot just clean her up and store her. No way

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Where is Avril! You cannot just clean her up and store her. No way



Avril is is tip top condition in the display... but you are right she does need to get back into circulation... maybe when I tame the OL16 I will put it on her!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Rob Fisher said:


> Avril is is tip top condition in the display... but you are right she does need to get back into circulation... maybe when I tame the OL16 I will put it on her!



Avril and a Hornet  9mg tropical ice. That's how it should be

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rob Fisher said:


> I have been culling the herd at a rate of knots... I no longer have any Brass Mini's or any Mini's... all that's left are Woodies and Grands... and all that really gets used these days is my P67 which goes everywhere with me as my Ninja Vape.
> 
> Here are the setups in current use... everything else is clean and stored.
> View attachment 71843


@Rob Fisher that is a family potrait fit for Buckingham palace..noticed the rate of sale but always too late...maybe we need a new section "Robs for sale"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Caramia

incredible_hullk said:


> @Rob Fisher that is a family potrait fit for Buckingham palace..noticed the rate of sale but always too late...maybe we need a new section "Robs for sale"


Maybe a list of aspiring adoptive parents for these well loved REOS?
I would love one, and would give it a very loving forever home, but am always just too late on the classies

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> I have been culling the herd at a rate of knots... I no longer have any Brass Mini's or any Mini's... all that's left are Woodies and Grands... and all that really gets used these days is my P67 which goes everywhere with me as my Ninja Vape.
> 
> Here are the setups in current use... everything else is clean and stored.
> View attachment 71843



I still have the 32 Reos, 70+ bf atty's for them, endless spare parts for both, but normally these day I only use the 4 P67's with a half dozen preferred bf atty's. All the rest of the Reos, almost all of the other mech and regulated mods and spare parts, atty's and spare parts, tanks and spare parts, specialty tools for them, accessories and supplies for them are all in The Box (actually several large boxes). That's a lot of stuff that includes dozens of mods, probably 100+ atty's, 40-50 batteries, lots of accessories and tools, enough spares and supplies for all of them collectively to sink a fair sized battle ship. Unlike you I have not bothered with the hassles of selling my no longer used and never used vape gear.

Currently the only gear being used regularly is the 4 Reo P67's w/6 bf atty's, and for regulated the Minkin VGOD and V1.5, both of the Sig 213's and 4 Pico's running 6 Avo's, a Petri V2 and Indestructible RDA, and now included is the 2 SM25's and a SM22. Twelve mods with extra toppers on line is way more than enough even with all the different DIY's I use. Some of them will probably also fall by the wayside eventually as it's all about KISS now for most everything in my life. But it has been a fun wild ride for 3.5 years.

I don't bother with gear "family" pictures anymore because for a long time it changed too often.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Sometimes simple is best . Hitting my Smok tfv8 baby beast @ 70watts with the octo coil and using my eleaf tc100w mod and some fruity freshness NCV trinity

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## zadiac

My Tesla mosfet mod (dual 26650) with the double vision RDA with pure PG. I have a scratch in my throat that always mean only one thing...infection. The PG will snuff it out quickly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

zadiac said:


> My Tesla mosfet mod (dual 26650) with the double vision RDA with pure PG. I have a scratch in my throat that always mean only one thing...infection. The PG will snuff it out quickly.



dual 26650...geesh thats gotta kick like a drunken unicorn

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac

incredible_hullk said:


> dual 26650...geesh thats gotta kick like a drunken unicorn



They're in parallel. Doesn't mean much then. Series.....now that's some mule kicking right there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lushen

Sunday after braai (barbeque)

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR

@Lushen 
Ordered a sheamus from Paddy Vapes as well as a authentic Goon from @Throat Punch. Could you please tell me how you find the pairing because I can only imagine greatness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen

KZOR said:


> @Lushen
> Ordered a sheamus from Paddy Vapes as well as a authentic Goon from @Throat Punch. Could you please tell me how you find the pairing because I can only imagine greatness.



To be honest, it's going to become your favorite mod 

I tried a simple 10 wrap 2.5ID NI80 dual coil and it was good
Now i have aliens in it running at 0.2 ohms and it's amazing.

It's a great weight, fits perfect in hand and just looks damn classy.

You won't regret your buy...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Lushen said:


> it's going to become your favorite mod



Wow......... because currently I LOVE my Hotcig/Sapor 25 pairing as well as my Smok Alien/Sapor 25 pairing.
If it turns out to be better than those then I am done buying mods for a very long time.


----------



## Lushen

KZOR said:


> Wow......... because currently I LOVE my Hotcig/Sapor 25 pairing as well as my Smok Alien/Sapor 25 pairing.
> If it turns out to be better than those then I am done buying mods for a very long time.



If you are like me in terms of vape devices, then you will be done buying mods once you get the Sheamus and Good setup.

It's my favorite at home device and I use me Leprachaun's as daily out and about mods.

I have to say, the Sheamus Goon setup is better than my Petri setup with aliens.


----------



## KZOR

Yea ....... I specifically acquired the black/gold petri RDA for the mech but many rave reviews regarding the goon won me over.
Petri will have to be used on something else.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen

KZOR said:


> Yea ....... I specifically acquired the black/gold petri RDA for the mech but many rave reviews regarding the goon won me over.
> Petri will have to be used on something else.



The goon is much better than I thought
I'm tempted to try the 22mm because the 24mm is so good.

Also, there is a low profile good coming out soon. I'm sure flavor will be amazing from it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit

#Hotcig R150 #Mage RTA #Alldayvapes #MochaPanacotta #EndOfDay 





Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Greyz

Some DIY Stachio RY4
Smok TFv8 atop the H-Priv 
Ending the week on a huge ass cloud  


Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## OreO

Lushen said:


> Sunday after braai (barbeque)



That brass goon!!! Dam man need one of those in my life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali

Cobrali said:


> Hey man! Haven't used it much as i got it from China and i carry my DNA to work. Will use it over the weekend and let you know how the battery life is and the ohms of my build.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Ok so i used it..battery life on this mech lasts about 4 hours vaping at about 50 puffs per hour.  


Soprono said:


> My baby...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

So I tried a bit of customising lol.. vinyl wrapped the battery doors and added a grey and black marble look delrin dt .. just becoz

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Keyaam

JsPLAYn said:


> So I tried a bit of customising lol.. vinyl wrapped the battery doors and added a grey and black marble look delrin dt .. just becoz



I know that drip tip 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Keyaam said:


> I know that drip tip
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir .. One of my 1st newbie vape gifts from you


----------



## JsPLAYn

@Keyaam .. 
With that said.. I may have or have not said this before but a huge kudos to you for helping me thru my newb vape journey and teaching me what I knw today.. With that drip tip and the hobo dripper u give me .. opened new avenues for me and so my journey continues..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Today I was pleasantly surprised when the Bottle of UniFlop Milk I made actually tastes great 
Long story short, I was drinking and mixing and ended up putting too much VBIC so I cut the amount of Sweet Cream down. I was really expecting it to be a flop, hence the name, but I'm really enjoying it.

Desk Check:
TFv8 atop the new revived H-Priv, running Dual Coil 6wrap 3.5ID Home Made Fused Claptons 0.44ohm@ 80W and burning UniFlop Milk for fuel

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## KZOR

This is a great day.  A work of art.
@Throat Punch ...... have a look at what you sold me.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Greyz said:


> Is that the beautiful piece of k@k you bought from eFun?


How did I not get this alert?! Yes it is! Strangely going quite well, but still feel ripped off! XD


----------



## JsPLAYn

KZOR said:


> This is a great day.  A work of art.
> @Throat Punch ...... have a look at what you sold me.
> 
> View attachment 72096


That's just stunning.. what build u have in goon that makes it suitable for a 75watt mod? I struggled to enjoy goon on low watts and ended up selling it


----------



## KZOR

JsPLAYn said:


> what build u have in goon



Hi ....check out "Dem Builds" topic. Just posted there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

KZOR said:


> Hi ....check out "Dem Builds" topic. Just posted there.


Awesum thanks


----------



## Throat Punch

KZOR said:


> This is a great day.  A work of art.
> @Throat Punch ...... have a look at what you sold me.
> 
> View attachment 72096



@KZOR that a such a beautiful sight! It's the first time I'm seeing that Kennedy Fat Dragon tip on the black Goon and have to say that it looks absolutely stellar! You have done well for yourself kind Sir.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer

Finally got it all matchy

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 6


----------



## Daniel

Kaizer said:


> Finally got it all matchy
> 
> View attachment 72113


Very bling bling noice....


----------



## Silver

Lovely @Kaizer 
You were looking for a gold setup for a while!
What juice took the first honours?


----------



## Kaizer

Silver said:


> Lovely @Kaizer
> You were looking for a gold setup for a while!
> What juice took the first honours?



Yeah, I can finally take it out of the house now. First tank was Frozen. Frozen has never tasted so good as how it does now in the RTA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh

This beaut was waiting on my desk this morning, thanks @Rob Fisher!
Pierced Nipple up top, life is good.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Vaporflask and a coffee. Getting to have a nice slow start to the day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Yes, me Smok Alien on Mount Kilimanjaro!
A bit tricky to get the mountain and the mod in focus together, so 2 pics will have to do!

Airport security a breeze with 4 devices!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7


----------



## KZOR

Thanks for your post @Rude Rudi.
You gave me the craving to listen to some Johnny Clegg before work. 
Stunning view.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Rude Rudi said:


> Yes, me Smok Alien on Mount Kilimanjaro!
> A bit tricky to get the mountain and the mod in focus together, so 2 pics will have to do!
> 
> Airport security a breeze with 4 devices!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Awesome @Rude Rudi!
Thanks
Enjoy it, looks amazing

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta

Rude Rudi said:


> Yes, me Smok Alien on Mount Kilimanjaro!
> A bit tricky to get the mountain and the mod in focus together, so 2 pics will have to do!
> 
> Airport security a breeze with 4 devices!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful! Thanks for sharing this while I'm stuck in the office ***hole! I kid of course! I hope you're having an awesome time! Please return with some Tusker for me!


----------



## dwayne19420

Rocking Hazeworks Scream in the stealth vape Nugget.



Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

dwayne19420 said:


> Rocking Hazeworks Scream in the stealth vape Nugget.



I recognise that Nugget!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Effjh said:


> This beaut was waiting on my desk this morning, thanks @Rob Fisher!
> Pierced Nipple up top, life is good.


Mmmm pierced nipple

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## R87

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Can a Friday get any better than this...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Beethoven



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

Vape and steak baby!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

still think rip tripper is a tosser but this is a worthy combination...really enjoying the pharaoh

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Effjh

SmokeyJoe said:


> Mmmm pierced nipple



 It makes for a very nice vape.


----------



## Caramia

incredible_hullk said:


> still think rip tripper is a tosser but this is a worthy combination...really enjoying the pharaoh
> 
> View attachment 72473


I love the combo, very stylish, clean lines.

How is the Hohm Slice doing?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Caramia said:


> I love the combo, very stylish, clean lines.
> 
> How is the Hohm Slice doing?


@Caramia ..hohm slice going strong..rely on it for my desert juices which need tc to avoid meh taste..loving the fsk for kanthal. i find kanthal coils much easier to clean

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waine

incredible_hullk said:


> still think rip tripper is a tosser but this is a worthy combination...really enjoying the pharaoh
> 
> View attachment 72473



@incredible_hulk The combination looks wicked cool! Still loving my Pharaoh. I can't wait to get my Cricket 2! Are you happy with it, in general? How is the threading?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Friep

trikimbo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia

incredible_hullk said:


> @Caramia ..hohm slice going strong..rely on it for my desert juices which need tc to avoid meh taste..loving the fsk for kanthal. i find kanthal coils much easier to clean


So you prefer tc over power mode? Is vw crap, or is tc simply that good? 
I am curious as I really like this mod


----------



## blujeenz

Caramia said:


> So you prefer tc over power mode? Is vw crap, or is tc simply that good?
> I am curious as I really like this mod


Wattage mode is like chopping wood with an axe, gets the job done but muddies all the flavours, the hotter inner section of the coil will have a flavour profile that is very different to the cooler outer edges.





TC is like cutting out a paper people chain with scissors, you can vary the temp to get the exact flavour profile you want because the coil doesnt have wide temp variations from the center to the ends.





IMO

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

dwayne19420 said:


> Rocking Hazeworks Scream in the stealth vape Nugget.
> 
> View attachment 72439
> 
> Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!


I live under a rock vape tech speaking so this pic is the first time I saw these. Too cute I need one!


----------



## boxerulez

Daniel said:


> Vape and steak baby!


lol


Dont know what that is boet. Steak is red in the centre!!!

      

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Caramia said:


> So you prefer tc over power mode? Is vw crap, or is tc simply that good?
> I am curious as I really like this mod


@Caramia i wud say tc on this is really that good wen it comes to consistency of flavour. i find that in my deserts i dnt enjoy the vape on watts. first hit is lekker but they never taste the same after that. having mechs now is teaching me a thing or two so chain vaping on a mech doesnt work as coils need to cool down as does shorter trigger press for desert flavours.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Waine said:


> @incredible_hulk The combination looks wicked cool! Still loving my Pharaoh. I can't wait to get my Cricket 2! Are you happy with it, in general? How is the threading?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



thx @Waine ... in general very happy threadings good u can see its quality but sometimes things dont sit evenly. i think its a killer combo and only got the pharaoh because of your constant marketing of it and u were right...its awesome


----------



## Beethoven



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Too sick. Ended my FOMO for life what a couple. Rowdy build too

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## elvin119

Got my Pico today. Absolutely loving it.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## anthony001

Rocking the trinity cap on the Petri

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## boxerulez

Alien
Tornado
Enyareklaw Funfetti DIY


Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## KZOR

I am actually using all three today. Each with a different flavour.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Greyz

My first attempt at going ceramic.
DIY Stachio RY4 
Vapresso Pro Tank with Hands Drip Tip
Cell 0.6ohm @ 35.5W

I'll reserve judgement till I've gone through at least 3 tanks. It still feels like the coil is breaking in as the flavour is improving as this tank goes down. I'll push the watts up when I fill her up again. Let's see if she has any clouds in her.

TLDR;
So far it's looking good  

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

All black...

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Vape_r



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Neal

My trusty Hana that has been in service for +/- 2 years, an old STM and some of Paulie's wonderful Strawberry Lemon Cake. Life right now is great...

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## incredible_hullk

leprechaun #21 with diy gold ducat and nicely chilled chenin blanc for a warm evening.

the high acidity of the chenin blanc does a wonderful job of making the black cherry and vanilla swirl really come to the fore on this juice. interesting results on wine/juice pairing

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Neal said:


> My trusty Hana that has been in service for +/- 2 years, an old STM and some of Paulie's wonderful Strawberry Lemon Cake. Life right now is great...
> 
> View attachment 72548



@Neal ...that atty looks dope. is that the std look or after mkt glass cap


----------



## Silver

Very classy @incredible_hullk !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal

incredible_hullk said:


> @Neal ...that atty looks dope. is that the std look or after mkt glass cap



Mate, is a sub tank mini base with a Trinity bell cap, @Rob Fisher switched me on to them, really turns a good atty into a great one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Kilimanjaro hand check... Thank goodness I brought a ton of supplies as vaping is a complete foreign concept here. 

He local villagers stare at me like I have magical powers! I tried explaining the concept to them but the language barrier has made it rather tricky... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Daniel

Rude Rudi said:


> Kilimanjaro hand check... Thank goodness I brought a ton of supplies as vaping is a complete foreign concept here.
> 
> He local villagers stare at me like I have magical powers! I tried explaining the concept to them but the language barrier has made it rather tricky...



Lekker man Rudi! Should let one or two take a toot lol see their reaction ......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75

I don't see any rolo dna's anymore.....
Here we go 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Boktiet

Vapeking and freshly built coils....mmmmmm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lushen

Sunday afternoon chill time

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Scouse45

At work with this neat little beast for a not so stealthy vape here and there...

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## NickT

A chilled afternoon of gaming along with the VGod 150, Troll v2 and my ADV go to, Orion Moonlight.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## elvin119

elvin119 said:


> Got my Pico today. Absolutely loving it.


I wish i can vape this thing at 75W all the time but i can't afford it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez

Dripping some Cloudburst Iced Apple today. So good.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nicholas

Awesome day at the Walter sisulu botanical garden with my trusty cuboid and some diy strawberry milk ...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ettiennedj

Kudu agrees that this is an awesome setup and some more shots from the Kruger

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

Kaizer said:


> Finally got it all matchy
> 
> View attachment 72113



Very nice combo. I had pre ordered the new gold Petri RTA so also bought a Gold Sig213 to run it on. But the PetriRTA was never sent with no projected time frame when it would be, so a month after it was suppose to have been shipped (all on DotMod) I cancelled the order. So mine runs either a black Avo 24 or Black SM25 instead same as what is always on the Gunmetal Sig213 now days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Not mine, unfortunately... what a nice set up!

Minikin 2 and Griffin 25 +






A good day with mates and good juice











Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

ettiennedj said:


> Kudu agrees that this is an awesome setup and some more shots from the Kruger
> View attachment 72643
> View attachment 72644
> View attachment 72645



Winner winner
Thanks for posting @ettiennedj 
Love the Kruger!
Whereabouts in Kruger are you?


----------



## ettiennedj

Silver said:


> Winner winner
> Thanks for posting @ettiennedj
> Love the Kruger!
> Whereabouts in Kruger are you?


@Silver. At the Kruger Lodge just outside Phabeni gate (Hazyview). Insanely hot and dry out here, animals few and far between. Peaked at 38 degrees today and by the looks of it even the bush is on water restrictions.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

ettiennedj said:


> @Silver. At the Kruger Lodge just outside Phabeni gate (Hazyview). Insanely hot and dry out here, animals few and far between. Peaked at 38 degrees today and by the looks of it even the bush is on water restrictions.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk



Ouch that is hot
Such a lovely part of the world
I need to go to the bush again!
Will wait for winter

Enjoy the rest of your stay - say hello to the few and far between animals for me

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Er1c

My now tasty RDA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Spydro

Spent much of the day (9-5) watching NFL football games with just this Pico/SM22 in rotation with a highly favored DIY I made a new batch of late last night. I don't remember ever vaping just one joose for so long, and I lost track of how many times I had to refill this baby tank that is doing so well with this joose I just can't put it down. But the 120ml bottle went from mostly full to mostly empty today, and it's only 5:40ish PM so the night is young yet (when I usually stay up all night). Will probably be making another larger batch later tonight.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

Spydro said:


> a highly favored DIY


And what is this magic juice you talk about and the secret there in?


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> Not mine, unfortunately... what a nice set up!
> 
> Minikin 2 and Griffin 25 +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good day with mates and good juice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Currica?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Currica?



Lol supposed to be Cuprian (DIY or DIE)

I only noticed after I sellotaped over the label.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Final Test drive of the OL16 with cloud cap and custom drip tip!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## kevkev

The mighty Leprechaun 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

kevkev said:


> The mighty Leprechaun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's that atty on there?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> What's that atty on there?



That's a Nuppin @Daniel


----------



## Daniel

No traffic for me at least... 

Three legends in their own right, SAK Reo and Sebenza 25

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## kevkev

Rob Fisher said:


> That's a Nuppin @Daniel



Yep Nuppin v2. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neal

Neal said:


> My trusty Hana that has been in service for +/- 2 years, an old STM and some of Paulie's wonderful Strawberry Lemon Cake. Life right now is great...
> 
> View attachment 72548



Hello lads and lasses, very nice to receive a few likes to my post, but slightly surprised no comments on the fact I appear to have an extra digit on my left hand. Has been very useful in my career as a guitar player.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Andre

Neal said:


> Hello lads and lasses, very nice to receive a few likes to my post, but slightly surprised no comments on the fact I appear to have an extra digit on my left hand. Has been very useful in my career as a guitar player.


I certainly did not notice that. Handy for those extra notes, I presume.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Neal said:


> Hello lads and lasses, very nice to receive a few likes to my post, but slightly surprised no comments on the fact I appear to have an extra digit on my left hand. Has been very useful in my career as a guitar player.



@Neal ...didnt notice...too focused on the mods in the hands. Geez thats a typical nerd statement from me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Effjh

Neal said:


> but slightly surprised no comments on the fact I appear to have an extra digit on my left hand. Has been very useful in my career as a guitar player.



 Witch!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Neal

Andre said:


> I certainly did not notice that. Handy for those extra notes, I presume.



It is indeed @Andre. Not such an advantage for my motorcycle riding as finding a decent set of gloves can be problematic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cumulonimbus

Effjh said:


> Witch!


Kinda looks like photoshop

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## KZOR

@Rob Fisher 
For a setup that costs around R5000 I would hope it looks as good as that.
Stunning.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## mavric69



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Camz•The•Viking

Standard Smok Alien 220w full kit loving it ❤

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spydro

It's all about priorities around here at 6 o'clock in the morning.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Scouse45

Giving the pharaoh from @Rob Fisher a go! Looks the business on the v2

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn

Really Enjoying the Baby Beast on the Alien ... This thing chows juice though

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## blujeenz

Marechal said:


> @blujeenz If you don't mind me asking, I see on your banner you stopped smoking like 21 years ago, why did you start vaping?..or am I misunderstanding something


PM'd


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Thanks to forum member @Tai my collection is complete. Finally. A Phenotype L. Incredible gratitude to you Sir. This rig will only leave my hand for charging. And that is IT.



Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tai

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> Thanks to forum member @Tai my collection is complete. Finally. A Phenotype L. Incredible gratitude to you Sir. This rig will only leave my hand for charging. And that is IT.
> 
> View attachment 72990
> 
> Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!


Nice to meet you today brother. Enjoy it bud.


----------



## Anneries

Morning meditation time before work. 
"Hasie melk suprise" my daughter bought me last night. With a Tobacco and cake blend in the Goblin mini.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BumbleBee

Crazy flashback

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

BumbleBee said:


> Crazy flashback
> 
> View attachment 73088


is that a light sabre..

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

incredible_hullk said:


> is that a light sabre..


and there it is 

I was constantly asked that same question when I got my first SVD/Kayfun, I missed this

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

BumbleBee said:


> and there it is
> 
> I was constantly asked that same question when I got my first SVD/Kayfun, I missed this


@BumbleBee...haha...as a star wars nut i look up to you for having that piece of art

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tockit

The new baby, playing around and taking it for a spin.






Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

diy tobacco and some pink floyd rocking makes traffic more bearable

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Daniel

My new stealth squonker actually a nifty little thing and very very light...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Deckie

incredible_hullk said:


> diy tobacco and some pink floyd rocking makes traffic more bearable
> View attachment 73151


Pink Floyd - the best way to negotiate traffic. Enjoy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

Deckie said:


> Pink Floyd - the best way to negotiate traffic. Enjoy


Prefer System of a Down calms me down  haha it rhymes although very poorly


----------



## Johan jhdp

Looking good down there 
Tornado nano with Alien  mod
True power of Vape  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have grown very attached to this setup!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chronix

Got my very first squonker today the Halcyon with my trusty BF velocity

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## anthony001

Tonight's Setup both with the trinity Cap

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## ettiennedj

Serpent Mini fully operational. Dual NI80 coils coming in at 0.22 wicked with Cotton Candy (Lungcandy) and some Nostalgia Lustre. The hype is real!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Rocking Miss Daisy's pecan nut cream pie in my tfv8 baby beast and Hugo 133 mod courtesy of vape cartel CT

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tockit

Boom! Murder she wrote. 





Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Caramia

Tockit said:


> Boom! Murder she wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


Does this mean you are happy with Hohm @Tockit?


----------



## Caramia



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Caramia said:


> View attachment 73265
> View attachment 73266


Looks awesome @Caramia !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chronix

@Rob Fisher , what mod is that? It looks amazing


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chronix said:


> @Rob Fisher , what mod is that? It looks amazing



http://www.ecigssa.co.za/dovpo-st200-synthetic-marble-mod.t30379/


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 73272


I get the impression that this mod would look most impressive if the person using it wore a toga!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> I get the impression that this mod would look most impressive if the person using it wore a toga!



100% Spot On @Stosta... I felt like a Centurion or Julius but when I shouted at Anthea to bring me more grapes she hit me.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Tockit

Caramia said:


> Does this mean you are happy with Hohm @Tockit?


For the little bit I have played around with it, yes I'm very happy with the mod. Not so happy in the atty department yet. Rather going to get a serpent mini later. And a serpent 25 at a later stage when they more freely available in Cape Town 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Er1c

As my wife would say boys and their toys. My flavor testing RDA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## digger39051

Wow~ People have awesome mods~

Here's my collection

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Deckie

digger39051 said:


> Wow~ People have awesome mods~
> 
> Here's my collection
> 
> View attachment 73298


@digger39051 your's is more sensible collection. Most of us need to put in some sort of isolation institution & throw away the key.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## digger39051

Deckie said:


> @digger39051 your's is more sensible collection. Most of us need to put in some sort of isolation institution & throw away the key.


Haha~ I'm actually quite new to this whole vaping story, been a smoker for over 10 years, trying to switch~~


----------



## Daniel

digger39051 said:


> Wow~ People have awesome mods~
> 
> Here's my collection
> 
> View attachment 73298


What's that blue juice? Smurf Juice eish don't want to know how it was made


----------



## Daniel

Must say I am duly impressed with this little squonker think it's a great budget device to get anyone into squonking without costing an arm and a leg. And the flavor is well as always great on the trusty old RM2. Did realize however not such a stealthy vape device with the bright light shining but just keep the fingers over the mod.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KZOR

@Rob Fisher ....... m8, I like almost everything you buy but that just looks weird. Size too big and looks like chunk has been eaten or chipped out.
But as long as you happy with it ........ maybe you need to cull the herd now.
What will be appearing in the classifieds?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

@Caramia ...... most welcome to the Therion club. Now you and hubby will have to come over for a braai when in Cape Town. 
Cannot understand why anyone would sell their Therion ......... simply fantastic device.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## digger39051

Daniel said:


> What's that blue juice? Smurf Juice eish don't want to know how it was made



Haha! Smurf juice it is, it actually root beer, tastes surprisingly good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel

digger39051 said:


> Haha! Smurf juice it is, it actually root beer, tastes surprisingly good!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Riiiight Papa Smurf is giggling at you...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit

So I was not really happy with the Griffen 25 mini I bought yesterday and I bit the bullet and got q serpent mini. This little tank should be called the baby beast. It flies through juice. Currently running 3mm 24g kanthal 5 wraps spaced reading 0.52. Still need to play around with builds to find the sweet spot. 





Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia

KZOR said:


> @Caramia ...... most welcome to the Therion club. Now you and hubby will have to come over for a braai when in Cape Town.
> Cannot understand why anyone would sell their Therion ......... simply fantastic device.


Thank you @KZOR! 
*hush, hush, I won it in a random lucky draw*
Yep, we (actually the fandamily in Vredenburg) are planning a trip down in Feb, and West Coast. But we shall have to see how work goes, year-end in IT and all


----------



## Spydro

BumbleBee said:


> Crazy flashback
> 
> View attachment 73088



I see it as a flash back of the Saturn V that launched the ill fated Apollo 13 back in 1970.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

This evenings rotation is all about Pico's, Avo G's and a SM22.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Spydro

The black on black Pico/Avo G runs a quad coil at 0.15Ω, so made some pictures to show the build. Ramp up is slow on the first pull, but it shines after that chain vaping. Eats up the joose and VTC5A batts pretty fast though.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Spydro

Should have noted that the SM22 is winning me over on a Pico, might even be called big time. I didn't like it at first, it leaked. But getting some Cotton Bacon fixed that. It runs one of my favorite DIY's so well that I am running it far more on this combo than on the Reos I normally run it in. That's a real shocker to me that a reg mod/tank might eventually unseat a Reo.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

digger39051 said:


> Wow~ People have awesome mods~
> 
> Here's my collection
> 
> View attachment 73298


Yeah... But you have some cool juices there! Where did you get the Midas one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries

Daniel said:


> My new stealth squonker actually a nifty little thing and very very light...





Daniel said:


> Must say I am duly impressed with this little squonker think it's a great budget device to get anyone into squonking without costing an arm and a leg. And the flavor is well as always great on the trusty old RM2. Did realize however not such a stealthy vape device with the bright light shining but just keep the fingers over the mod.



@Daniel You are not making this easier. I was looking at this squeeze and now I think I should get it. Was looking for some actual reviews and this might just have sufficed for me. great. But have to wait until after the first, not allowed to make any purchases before my birthday, already bought a Noisy Cricket didn't know my brother and his girlfriend bought me one aswell, at least now they have a backup


----------



## acorn

I

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Daniel

Anneries said:


> @Daniel You are not making this easier. I was looking at this squeeze and now I think I should get it. Was looking for some actual reviews and this might just have sufficed for me. great. But have to wait until after the first, not allowed to make any purchases before my birthday, already bought a Noisy Cricket didn't know my brother and his girlfriend bought me one aswell, at least now they have a backup



It's a really great little device , personally a mech mod is a mech mod for me it all depends on the squonker atty on top. I haven't tested the Coral atty that came with it as of yet.....

Some Cons :
The button is a bit "rattly"
No rubber sleeve for it (yet)
The LED indicator light can be annoying at times , DON'T look into the light....

Other than that will see how it holds up , will be my daily office driver so will get a fair amount of use will keep you posted

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## digger39051

Stosta said:


> Yeah... But you have some cool juices there! Where did you get the Midas one?



Actually got it overseas, the price was around R200, watermelon flavour. Haven't tried it yet~


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75

Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Josh1

Power House... #HalfMech #HalfREG

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

Booyah!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Juice tasting with dad.... 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

GerritVisagie said:


> Juice tasting with dad....



....and some vaping as well I see  , lekker enjoy man always good to get the older crowd involved. Luckily my dad quit smoking 30 years ago , double heart bypass later , but still going strong even got engaged again to a jong 70 jarige bokkie  oud maar nog nie koud .....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tockit

Boom, so this happened today. I should have never sold my MAGE, for me this tank is the flavour king. Day old black serpent 22 and 2 day old Griffen 25 mini black will go up for sale soon 





Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Daniel

Tockit said:


> Boom, so this happened today. I should have never sold my MAGE, for me this tank is the flavour king. Day old black serpent 22 and 2 day old Griffen 25 mini black will go up for sale soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


Been intrigued by the Mage would you say it is better for MTL than the SM22?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Er1c

My very own Juicy... Still waiting on my color labels. Peach Fro-yo... Just 2 kick off the weekend.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Tockit

Daniel said:


> Been intrigued by the Mage would you say it is better for MTL than the SM22?


Probably if you restrict the airflow. I'm not an MTL guy so can't say for certain. If you are in Cape Town we could meet up and you can try the MAGE. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel

Tockit said:


> Probably if you restrict the airflow. I'm not an MTL guy so can't say for certain. If you are in Cape Town we could meet up and you can try the MAGE.
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


Thx for the offer bru but I'm in Gangsters Paradise so bit of a drive for me hehe


----------



## Tockit

Daniel said:


> Thx for the offer bru but I'm in Gangsters Paradise so bit of a drive for me hehe


Lol. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt

BumbleBee said:


> Crazy flashback
> 
> View attachment 73088


Innokin iTaste 134 
I remember those wanted one but settled for the SVD.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit

One last BOOM for the day, got this baby with the Mage. It's a clone, but the flavour bro flav. My new setup is now complete. 





Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Estoc Tank on the VGod Pro!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## daniel craig

Tockit said:


> One last BOOM for the day, got this baby with the Mage. It's a clone, but the flavour bro flav. My new setup is now complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


Love the mod  how was your experience with it so far ?


----------



## Tockit

Absolutely loving it @daniel craig 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Tockit said:


> Absolutely loving it @daniel craig
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


Been using mine now for quite a while and it has replaced my other mods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

#CloneSaturday

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## wihann

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Lekker hot day in Rustenburg

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Spydro

Rocking a new DIY in an Avo G on a Noisy Cricket.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rude Rudi

Giving the tornado a run with some Caramel Eggnog...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## boxerulez

Rude Rudi said:


> Giving the tornado a run with some Caramel Eggnog...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And happy with it still? I have not had any downtime on tornados since they landed. Always at least one in rotation!

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi

boxerulez said:


> And happy with it still? I have not had any downtime on tornados since they landed. Always at least one in rotation!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk



Yip, no problems with the tornado - wicking much better since I got me some bacon and stuff her full! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez

I am on a bunch of Muji cotton I bought on clearance then I will move onto bacon again. In a few months that is. Kendo just tastes like evil to me.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit

The situation right now and for the rest of the day.

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Greyz

Tea time  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## incredible_hullk

pistachio ice cream in the petri, iced pineapple in mage and malted hops in the bottle

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Mac75

The avo squad 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Chronix

@incredible_hullk , hows the ramp up time on the dotmod mech with the petri?


----------



## incredible_hullk

Chronix said:


> @incredible_hullk , hows the ramp up time on the dotmod mech with the petri?


@Chronix..running 0.4 ohm kanthal and its not bad..the first hit is a primer thereafter its good to go...claptons take much longer with this being a single cell mod


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## incredible_hullk

wihann said:


> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


wow @wihann ..that looks stunnig

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

Some DIY Strawberry Shortcake
H-Priv
Black Tsunami 24
3mm Dual Staged Fused Clapton 0.13ohms @77W
Sooooo good!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

The entire XXX Team is in my hand today! Rewicked, new coils... there is no question that the Serpent Min 25 leads the pack!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## arbdullah

incredible_hullk said:


> @Chronix..running 0.4 ohm kanthal and its not bad..the first hit is a primer thereafter its good to go...claptons take much longer with this being a single cell mod


What about the iJust and the Mage?


----------



## incredible_hullk

arbdullah said:


> What about the iJust and the Mage?


 0.4 kanthal..no problems at all


----------



## incredible_hullk

arbdullah said:


> What about the iJust and the Mage?


in fact i think the ijust has a quicker ramp up time than dotmod mech


----------



## anthony001

Mmmmm

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Josh1

DarthVARDER

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## elvin119

OMG 6mg

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rincewind

Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rincewind

Who is this porcupine?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Rincewind said:


> Who is this porcupine?


It is a secret!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rincewind

Andre said:


> It is a secret!


LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

elvin119 said:


> OMG 6mg



Ha ha, that almost didn't make sense.... 
How can it be 0mg, and 6mg

And then I realized, vaping has warped my reality


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## elvin119

Lol


----------



## JsPLAYn

Rincewind said:


> Who is this porcupine?


----------



## Stephen



Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 6


----------



## Boktiet

That looks awesome...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz

Boktiet said:


> That looks awesome...


Luukos puzzle box, you'll wet yourself when you see their prices.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Boktiet

blujeenz said:


> Luukos puzzle box, you'll wet yourself when you see their prices.


Just went to check...my budget can't reach...yet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

Nothing like an ice cold NO17 and a lakker vape after a long hot day...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Anneries

Treated myself to some Good boy for my birthday!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

Anneries said:


> View attachment 73713
> 
> Treated myself to some Good boy for my birthday!


Happy Birthday @Anneries !!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Karel

Juuust taking it slow today!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Karel said:


> View attachment 73718
> Juuust taking it slow today!


Man I have been so tempted, so many times by that kit! How are you enjoying it?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Karel

Stosta said:


> Man I have been so tempted, so many times by that kit! How are you enjoying it?


 I really really enjoy it hey!! Sometimes when I am not lus for the high power mod, this is just perfect. And it is just so beautiful!!! The flavour is good! Doesn't come close to my beast tank regarding cloud. But for a unit that is just fun to vape, I would definitely recommend it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Karel said:


> I really really enjoy it hey!! Sometimes when I am not lus for the high power mod, this is just perfect. And it is just so beautiful!!! The flavour is good! Doesn't come close to my beast tank regarding cloud. But for a unit that is just fun to vape, I would definitely recommend it!


And the desire for me to equip a suit and go buy a pipe vape, rears its ugly head once again!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Karel

Stosta said:


> And the desire for me to equip a suit and go buy a pipe vape, rears its ugly head once again!


Exactly what happened to me bro!! It is classy though and just feels good vaping it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ebony and Ivory - Minikin V2's!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Ebony and Ivory - Minikin V2's!
> View attachment 73737
> 
> View attachment 73738


Never mind the ebony and ivory, show us the Stormtrooper Edition already!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Never mind the ebony and ivory, show us the Stormtrooper Edition already!



I will but can I show you the addition to the Kodama Family first?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> I will but can I show you the addition to the Kodama Family first?
> View attachment 73742
> View attachment 73743
> View attachment 73744
> View attachment 73745


The classic "What's better than a Kodama? Two Kodamas!!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I don't think the Stormtrooper look is as good as the Ebony and Ivory look... what you you think @Stosta?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Rob Fisher said:


> I will but can I show you the addition to the Kodama Family first?


Now that abyss look is awesome. Like the colours and blends a lot more.
Gz on a super setup.

Ps .....trying hard but just cannot take the minikin shape serious ...... keep seeing twinkies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't think the Stormtrooper look is as good as the Ebony and Ivory look... what you you think @Stosta?
> View attachment 73747


As I suspected, the white mod + black door looks epic! But the other one not so much, So ebony and Ivory if you're taking both with, and if you're only take one then the White Mod Black Door Stormtrooper for sure!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## EZBlend



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Love this little squonker so much ordered two more with Little O16 clones think it will look the dogs bollies.... 

NO17 purely for size comparison...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KZOR

Playing around with two setups that was delivered today.
One for me and one for wifey.
@Lee ....thanks for snow wolf
@Tai ..... thanks for iJust S/azeroth combo
Both great guys and super sellers ..... will highly recommend both.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

KZOR said:


> Playing around with two setups that was delivered today.
> One for me and one for wifey.
> @Lee ....thanks for snow wolf
> @Tai ..... thanks for iJust S/mage combo
> Both great guys and super sellers ..... will highly recommend both.
> View attachment 73787


Dig the SW very classy mod just a finger magnet hence I use the rubber sleeve.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

*Crazy good juices!*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow

KZOR said:


> Playing around with two setups that was delivered today.
> One for me and one for wifey.
> @Lee ....thanks for snow wolf
> @Tai ..... thanks for iJust S/mage combo
> Both great guys and super sellers ..... will highly recommend both.
> View attachment 73787



Thats not a Mage. Its a Coilart Azeroth


----------



## KZOR

VapeSnow said:


> Thats not a Mage. Its a Coilart Azeroth


Way too much on my mind during exam times. 
Lol .....edited ....thanks m8.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit

KZOR said:


> Way too much on my mind during exam times.
> Lol .....edited ....thanks m8.


I was thinking the same thing but thought, OK maybe you bought it with a MAGE and just swoped the tanks out. Seeing as you not a MAGE fan boy. Goodluck on the exams though. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Naz

Keeping it simple... Plus my custom mod holder!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## anthony001

Oh wow Petri SS is the killer

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't think the Stormtrooper look is as good as the Ebony and Ivory look... what you you think @Stosta?
> View attachment 73747


Hey Rob! A purple one with a black door would also look great!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Hey Rob! A purple one with a black door would also look great!



I don't do purple if I can avoid it... but I have a special one inbound...  Not another Minkin but sure is another Asmodus Mod!


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't do purple if I can avoid it... but I have a special one inbound...  Not another Minkin but sure is another Asmodus Mod!


A Limited Edition Ohmsmium?! Or did you have to get the High Roller Plaque?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> A Limited Edition Ohmsmium?! Or did you have to get the High Roller Plaque?



First guess is much warmer... I hate the look of the Plaque!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## picautomaton

Daniel said:


> Nothing like an ice cold NO17 and a lakker vape after a long hot day...




I'm glad NO17 is back


----------



## EZBlend



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CJ van Tonder

DIY Wednesday 

My first build 0.36 ohm 9 wrap 24g kanthal






And some DIY tasting week 1






Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Daniel

Spot the mod.... NOW I can gooi the wolke without Coughing my lungs out thx @Rob Fisher for the advise to drop the Nic down...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ettiennedj

Kbox mini platinum with Serpent mini 22






Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## DidiDaDj

Love my new Alien with IJoy combo...


Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Dylan Petzer

currently holding my RX200s, OBS Crius tank with the one and only XXX from Vapor Mountain!!!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JsPLAYn

Dylan Petzer said:


> currently holding my RX200s, OBS Crius tank with the one and only XXX from Vapor Mountain!!!!!


Proof is in the pic dude


----------



## BumbleBee

My Alien arrived this morning, the perfect power source for my much loved Billow v2.5 




First impressions: this thing is heavy, but it's metal with a beautiful brushed finish and not the plastic I was expecting so that's a good thing 

I wasn't really paying attention to where the fire bar is placed, its better suited to left hand use but I'm sure I'll get used to it

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Yagya

Got the cricket 2-25 yesterday

as my 1st mech mod.
loving the feel and the instant power.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

Yagya said:


> Got the cricket 2-25 yesterday
> View attachment 74016
> as my 1st mech mod.
> loving the feel and the instant power.


 Amazing is'nt it , tried it in series yet ?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Yagya

like i said its my 1st mech mod i have only used it in series but dont think i will play around with all that power in parallel mode.


----------



## acorn

Yagya said:


> like i said its my 1st mech mod i have only used it in series but dont think i will play around with all that power in parallel mode.


Also my first dual Battery Mech, as I understand it:
In Series on full charge: 4.2v +4.2v = *8.4v*
Parrallel on full charge: 4.2v + 4.2v = *4.2v*

So series been the more powerfull, I'm running mine in parrallell most of the time...but still playing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

acorn said:


> Also my first dual Battery Mech, as I understand it:
> In Series on full charge: 4.2v +4.2v = *8.4v*
> Parrallel on full charge: 4.2v + 4.2v = *4.2v*
> 
> So series been the more powerfull, I'mm ruuning mine in parrallell most of the time...but still playing


@acorn..thats correct...i find the series is a killer..too hot for me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yagya

i thought it was the other way around, sort of in parallel mode i would get double the voltage.
thanks @acorn ..will deff read some more on this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Yagya said:


> i thought it was the other way around, sort of in parallel mode i would get double the voltage.
> thanks @acorn ..will deff read some more on this.


@Yagya..just opened my cricket and its on paralell with alot cooler vape so 4.2v for 2 cells


----------



## Yagya

i will try that later this afternoon @incredible_hullk 
thanks.


----------



## Morph699

Im using the RX2/3 with either a Smok IPV4 with its whole range of coils from (TFV4 Quad Coil TF-Q4, TF-CLP2, TF-S6, TF-T8 or the TF CL2) <my favorite for flavour & the Limitless Plus with the default coils as I havent gotten any new ones yet. The Limitless is being used currently I just put the Smoke on top to be seen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Muneer



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Some strawnana custard DIY from a friend.. going down good in the baby beast and Hugo 133 mod

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mac75

Phillip Rocke strawberry shortcake ice cream






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Minikin keeping me company in AM traffic






Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Muneer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

1st time ever below 0.3 ohms, dual claptons at 0.25 ohms on messes...man oh man..love it!

will not be trying this on the cricket ii...dood bang!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Deckie

Awesome little Mod

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

In my hand is actually a nice Whisky, but my two ladies help me to enjoy a nice braai in a cloudy Freestate.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Max

Heh - Heh - at last  
My best "Stealth" set up. 
Heh - @Soutie  
• Vaporesso Target Mini 40W VW Mod
• Wotofo Serpent Mini 22mm RTA 
• 2.5mm ID - 5 wrap - Spaced 0.1mm
• Twisted Clapton - 26ga - Kanthal
• 0.54 Ohms at 28 Watts
• Cream Puff Factory - 0mg - 70/30

I cannot describe how chuffed and cool it is to get this kit together after some good time spent researching the market - totally awesome.....

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Mac75

Max said:


> View attachment 74200
> 
> Heh - Heh - at last
> My best "Stealth" set up.
> Heh - @Soutie
> • Vaporesso Target Mini 40W VW Mod
> • Wotofo Serpent Mini 22mm RTA
> • 2.5mm ID - 5 wrap - Spaced 0.1mm
> • Twisted Clapton - 26ga - Kanthal
> • 0.54 Ohms at 28 Watts
> • Cream Puff Factory - 0mg - 70/30
> 
> I cannot describe how chuffed and cool it is to get this kit together after some good time spent researching the market - totally awesome.....



The best looking stealth setup i have ever seen! How does it perform?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soutie

Max said:


> View attachment 74200
> 
> Heh - Heh - at last
> My best "Stealth" set up.
> Heh - @Soutie
> • Vaporesso Target Mini 40W VW Mod
> • Wotofo Serpent Mini 22mm RTA
> • 2.5mm ID - 5 wrap - Spaced 0.1mm
> • Twisted Clapton - 26ga - Kanthal
> • 0.54 Ohms at 28 Watts
> • Cream Puff Factory - 0mg - 70/30
> 
> I cannot describe how chuffed and cool it is to get this kit together after some good time spent researching the market - totally awesome.....



What an amazing looking little setup. Gotta get me one of those


----------



## Max

Hi @Soutie and @Mac75 - the Target Mini 40 is a very durable and awesome "Baby" Mod. 
• It drives the SM 22 with little to no problem at all.
• It supplies constant and continuous power supply to the RBA - which allows you to draw a good vape with a decent long exhale - savouring your favorite eJuice flavour - totally frikken awesome......

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

New friend for my minikin v2

Was skeptical abt the FUJI GTA but so far it is quite a awesome tank






Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Trashcanman3284

New twisted messes v2 on my cricket with some XXX. First time trying XXX. So good

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Greyz

It's Mech Mod Saturday 
Tsunami 24mm
Atop the infamous FUHATTAN AmeriClone
LG Turd
Dual Fused Clapton 6 wrap spaced 0.31ohms
DIY Pistachio RY4

The ramp up is a bit slow but I suspect my batteries aren't fully charged. I have a set of VTC4s charging as I type this.

#FEELINAMERICAN

Edit: Forgot to mention old NO17 is keeping me company for the game too 






Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Scouse45

Dorothy my Dotmod some honey bunz and some footy that's jus sweet

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

chill down saturday....trusty old reo with @Andre lime and coconut recipe...really good! too strong flavour in sub ohm tanks but in reo divine balance of flavours thx @Andre

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Muneer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tockit

The situation right now. Mini juice tasting after a weeks steep. 





Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## incredible_hullk

Tockit said:


> The situation right now. Mini juice tasting after a weeks steep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


@Tockit...hows the flavour on the recoil?


----------



## Tockit

This is my first RDA, so nothing to compare it to. But the flavour is good. The vapour production has q dense feel to it. Mind you this is a clone. I did however find out that it vapes exactly like the original. The guy who has the original, he's face was priceless when he told me that there is no difference between the clone and the original. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

My new stealth office setup works a treat with Weiner Vapes Tail Chase reminds me of my old Reo Mini setup.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN

Muneer said:


> Some apple duo, strawbad and sunrise from Juicy Juice Company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi @Muneer - quick question - where do you get juicy juice liquid from? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## anthony001

Tonight's weapons lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Muneer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## EZBlend

Afternoon chill






Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape

BumbleBee said:


> My Alien arrived this morning, the perfect power source for my much loved Billow v2.5
> 
> View attachment 74014
> 
> 
> First impressions: this thing is heavy, but it's metal with a beautiful brushed finish and not the plastic I was expecting so that's a good thing
> 
> I wasn't really paying attention to where the fire bar is placed, its better suited to left hand use but I'm sure I'll get used to it



Dont worry the same think happened with me when I bought the Cuboid, exactly as you say - it is also better suited for left hand use. I eventually got use to it. I'm like you in a way, I want to hit my vape, and peek at the screen for no reason whatsoever.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Pindyman

Old faithful still going strong... Only atty I can never get tired of

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## n0ugh7_zw




----------



## Keyaam

Pindyman said:


> Old faithful still going strong... Only atty I can never get tired of
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



Nice minikin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pindyman

Keyaam said:


> Nice minikin
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lokl it should look familiar @Keyaam 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyB

You cant see it but its a 30ml bottle with my very first DIY mix innit, shake shake shake.


----------



## dwayne19420

Hand check  

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Michaelsa

Late night
Vape night
Featuring @n0ugh7_zw
Don't you think it's about time I got a salary @capetocuba

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba

Michaelsa said:


> Late night
> Vape night
> Featuring @n0ugh7_zw
> Don't you think it's about time I got a salary @capetocuba
> 
> View attachment 74491


At least you got our phone number right in front of yourself 24/7 so can keep hounding us for that proverbial salary ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Daniel

Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Tahir_Kai

Rude Rudi said:


> View attachment 74570


beautiful set up right there

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cor

Dont call me mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

EZBlend said:


> Afternoon chill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk



So much envy!
I want one of those pretties


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wihann

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Naz

Serpent mini gold edition

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Daniel

Cor said:


> Dont call me mini


Lekker man how you enjoying the Invader?


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cor

Daniel said:


> Lekker man how you enjoying the Invader?


Ime loveing it works great when minikin is mia^_^


----------



## Anneries

Noisy cricket with Moonshot 22 and the last drops of VM4 that I bought at Cape Vapemeet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia

Been squonking exclusively now for a week or more (if only someone would sell me a blue or white or even purple REO Grand LP SL before XMAS, I shall be in squonk heaven, nudge-nudge, wink-wink):

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Daniel

Caramia said:


> Been squonking exclusively now for a week or more (if only someone would sell me a blue or white or even purple REO Grand LP SL before XMAS, I shall be in squonk heaven, nudge-nudge, wink-wink):
> View attachment 74631


Nice two you have there. The Reo is an awesome mod but to be honest you don't need more than a Pico Squeeze yes there I said it. Don't get me wrong I love my Lagertha but the flavour is in the atty not the device  can't wait to get my Little ol16s. ..

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Caramia

Daniel said:


> Nice two you have there. The Reo is an awesome mod but to be honest you don't need more than a Pico Squeeze yes there I said it. Don't get me wrong I love my Lagertha but the flavour is in the atty not the device  can't wait to get my Little ol16s. ..


Thanx @Daniel.
Bbbbbut I Neeeeed a REO
I love the name Lagertha, methinx you need a Ragnar too, or is that a big no-no?
And yep, I agree, the OL16 is simply devine! Also waiting for my clone via row boat...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Caramia said:


> Thanx @Daniel.
> Bbbbbut I Neeeeed a REO
> I love the name Lagertha, methinx you need a Ragnar too, or is that a big no-no?
> And yep, I agree, the OL16 is simply devine! Also waiting for my clone via row boat...


Only name your Reo after ladies that's the rule.....

Yup same here the bootjie is maar staaaaaadig. I've tried tanks other devices but the Reo has been there since the beginning and never failed me. Why you think not many come up for sale  cause once you understand the simplicity and Awesomeness that is Reo you never go back ok I'm sounding a bit like a fanboi.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Caramia said:


> Been squonking exclusively now for a week or more (if only someone would sell me a blue or white or even purple REO Grand LP SL before XMAS, I shall be in squonk heaven, nudge-nudge, wink-wink):
> View attachment 74631


Like this one?




Xmas present for my brother, visiting from NZ in December. With an OL16.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia

Daniel said:


> Only name your Reo after ladies that's the rule.....
> 
> Yup same here the bootjie is maar staaaaaadig. I've tried tanks other devices but the Reo has been there since the beginning and never failed me. Why you think not many come up for sale  cause once you understand the simplicity and Awesomeness that is Reo you never go back ok I'm sounding a bit like a fanboi.


Lol! But I am allowed boy names
I know, been hawk-eye oogling the Classies for some time... and you are allowed to sound like a "fanboi"


----------



## Caramia

Andre said:


> Like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xmas present for my brother, visiting from NZ in December. With an OL16.


Yep @Andre, like this one
You have a very lucky brother!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muneer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## MAL

Limitless LMC Box Mod and XL RTA, loving this setup

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

Edited by the not so porcupiney fat boer ....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Anneries

Daniel said:


>


Love the Sebenza!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Anneries said:


> Love the Sebenza!



It's my favourite semi-custom production knaf , will never leave my collection ..... like my Reo


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing the new Ceravape Cerabis Tanks... the Cerabis 44 and Cerbis 45... both use pure ceramic coils (no cotton) that need no priming at all and can be dry burnt clean again at 30 watts! So far I'm impressed.. will review the tanks in a few days when I have had time to play with them a lot more!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Soprono

Picked the mod up today looks sexy AF with the gold Petri. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Daniel

Brought out the old Aspire must say flavour is very synthetic with the stock coils. Think it will be better with the ceramic coils maybe?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Tahir_Kai

Soprono said:


> Picked the mod up today looks sexy AF with the gold Petri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So clean, looks awesome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Serpents and more serpents are in my hand today... 22's and 25's!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JsPLAYn

Rob Fisher said:


> Serpents and more serpents are in my hand today... 22's and 25's!
> View attachment 74809
> View attachment 74810


I so need a black 25mm serpent mini.. I've sold my 22 a while back and still regret it


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Serpents and more serpents are in my hand today... 22's and 25's!
> View attachment 74809
> View attachment 74810



@Rob Fisher - that drip tip on the far right looks like it has a glow in the dark neon worm design on it!
Looks cool
Has hands been up to something .... ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## anthony001

Tonight's Choice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ian_F

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cor

Going small again

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - that drip tip on the far right looks like it has a glow in the dark neon worm design on it!
> Looks cool
> Has hands been up to something .... ?



Nope it's not a glow in the dark special... it's been in the vape family for a while now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## mavric69



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Akash

mavric69 said:


> View attachment 74923



Love the mug!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali

mavric69 said:


> View attachment 74923


YNWA!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Old faithful hopefully getting a mod Monday.... Squonker/Tank mod that can take 25mm tanks win win...



Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

Daniel said:


> Old faithful hopefully getting a mod Monday.... Squonker/Tank mod that can take 25mm tanks win win...
> 
> View attachment 74963
> 
> Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!


Aha! The prickly one fell for my trap! He's baaaaack.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cor

Time to study

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Ode to an all time great

Old fashioned but this setup is very special. Sig 100 + and Lemo1

For me it's the perfect desktop relaxing restricted lung hit for my strawberry menthol 

That fire button! The best fire button for me. Easy and reliable. Never missed a click. 



The edgy sharp flavour on the Lemo1 is just glorious 



The drip tip plays it's part. Have tried many but the original one is spot on and brings out the sharp flavour the best. 



The mod is solid and the perfect shape. Thumb falls perfectly on the perfect fire button. 



This setup has been in daily use for about 18 months to two years. It has never missed a beat. Love it to bits.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Caramia

OBS Engine with thanx to the good guys at Noon Clouds, and some Frozen as consolation after a courier bugger-up, thanx @Alice! 
This atty and Hohm Slice combo vapes like no other, and I finally have something else worthwhile besides the squonkers

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## KZOR

@Caramia 
I assume the Therion is only used on special occasions.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kevkev

One filled with BlackBird. The other with some Cuban Heel, very refreshing lime bacco and well paired with the BlackBird. Thanks @Andre. This one is a winner for me. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Caramia

KZOR said:


> @Caramia
> I assume the Therion is only used on special occasions.


LOL! Nope, I am glued to it, actually getting another one for XMas (yep, I did peak)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Lol the green Stikeez creature (from PicknPay) has found it's way onto the Sig. 

So cool. Hehe




Now I want to collect them all!

PicknPay probably doesn't know about the potential for these creatures to become mod accessories. Haha

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 5


----------



## papabear

Out with mamabear and one of the little bears at ocean basket..

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

asMODus Silvanusa! 80 watt single 18650 Stabilized Wood Mod with a Serpent Mini 22 on top!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Spongebob

papabear said:


> Out with mamabear and one of the little bears at ocean basket..
> View attachment 75043


That looks like a Twisp Vega @ papabear how do you find it? Any complaints??!  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michaelsa

Daniel said:


> View attachment 74720
> 
> 
> Edited by the not so porcupiney fat boer ....


That Seb is Still my favorite SA designed Knife. You are a lucky man @Daniel

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papabear

Spongebob said:


> That looks like a Twisp Vega @ papabear how do you find it? Any complaints??!
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



@Spongebob No complaints really. With the joyetech coils its better than the stock item especially the flavour you get from the juices.

I have to say as well that it is not like mamabear's Pico. Its very entry level compared to the Pico.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## ahorne46

Smok alien, limitless plus rdta, 140w, Ms daisy peacan nut cream pie. Such a good way to enjoy a lazy Sunday watching series with the lady  often can't see what's happening on the tv tho :')

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ahorne46

Totally going to start adding stickees to my mod pictures, it looks epic! Hehe



Silver said:


> Lol the green Stikeez creature (from PicknPay) has found it's way onto the Sig.
> 
> So cool. Hehe
> 
> View attachment 75042
> 
> 
> Now I want to collect them all!
> 
> PicknPay probably doesn't know about the potential for these creatures to become mod accessories. Haha

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Michaelsa

A slightly nostalgic Sunday 
Here with the Smok rocket and some 18mg Rocket Sheep Booster

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Cobrali

VGOD PRO150 with the Doode Rda in mech mode running Malaysian Vape TMD's Test my delicious







Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## KZOR

Rob Fisher said:


> asMODus Silvanusa


If you ever decide to sell you are more than welcome to click on my name and use the private message option so that together we can eliminate your problem.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

KZOR said:


> If you ever decide to sell you are more than welcome to click on my name and use the private message option so that together we can eliminate your problem.



I appreciate your offer to solve any possible problems I may encounter @KZOR but I'm pretty sure this one is going to be a keeper.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Rob Fisher said:


> one is going to be a keeper.


Don't blame you ...... one of the best looking mods I have seen available in South Africa. I would not sell it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

KZOR said:


> Don't blame you ...... one of the best looking mods I have seen available in South Africa. I would not sell it.



And at this stage there are only 2 in the country.  I just wish it was a little bit bigger so a SM25 would fit... but it's very cute and the SM22 does it justice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

My daughters solution to the silly led light

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Petrus

Caramia said:


> Thanx @Daniel.
> Bbbbbut I Neeeeed a REO
> I love the name Lagertha, methinx you need a Ragnar too, or is that a big no-no?
> And yep, I agree, the OL16 is simply devine! Also waiting for my clone via row boat...


@Caramia , yes I also thought a mod is a mod, the atty is the thing making the difference in squonking, but I was wrong. This weekend I spend most of my time with either the Leprechaun and the Tmod squonker. Yes I was the one saying the Tmod is way overpriced compared to the Leprechaun, but the vape is better with the Tmod. Same with a Reo Grand and a P67, both OL16's, same build same brown LG batteries, but the P67 just have that extra ohmf. But back to your point regarding the Reo Grand, I have it almost everyday in my hand. I tried the Kangertech dripbox, even with a high end atty, but no way. Once you had your Reo in your hand you won't let go. Maybe you must spoil yourself for Christmas and visit www.reosmods.com.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77

What an awesome little setup this is

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Daniel

Petrus said:


> @Caramia , yes I also thought a mod is a mod, the atty is the thing making the difference in squonking, but I was wrong. This weekend I spend most of my time with either the Leprechaun and the Tmod squonker. Yes I was the one saying the Tmod is way overpriced compared to the Leprechaun, but the vape is better with the Tmod. Same with a Reo Grand and a P67, both OL16's, same build same brown LG batteries, but the P67 just have that extra ohmf. But back to your point regarding the Reo Grand, I have it almost everyday in my hand. I tried the Kangertech dripbox, even with a high end atty, but no way. Once you had your Reo in your hand you won't let go. Maybe you must spoil yourself for Christmas and visit www.reosmods.com.


Surely you don't need two OL16's  

I must say I am very impressed with the little Pico ok yes it's not a Reo but for pocket ability I'd trade a bit of that oompf....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> My daughters solution to the silly led light



Looks good @Daniel 
How does it gel with the RM2?
What power and coil?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Petrus

Daniel said:


> Surely you don't need two OL16's
> 
> I must say I am very impressed with the little Pico ok yes it's not a Reo but for pocket ability I'd trade a bit of that oompf....


@Daniel , I must admit on the UKS forum the guys rave about the Pico for a good everyday device. It is a strong little bugger. I am glad you enjoy your setup, at the end of the day that is all that matters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Silver said:


> Looks good @Daniel
> How does it gel with the RM2?
> What power and coil?



Great little setup , ok it's not a Reo but I can live with that for now  
Another great little bonus is the magnetic bottom , works a treat on any metal surface as I'm always knocking over my mod  
The squonk bottle is great as well , pity it doesn't fit in the Reo (I tried ....) 
Running a 2mm micro coil 5 wrap SS 26ga , coming in at .4ohm around 30W , ok a little hot but I'm lazy ....
Next I'll try some Nichrome 80

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> Great little setup , ok it's not a Reo but I can live with that for now
> Another great little bonus is the magnetic bottom , works a treat on any metal surface as I'm always knocking over my mod
> The squonk bottle is great as well , pity it doesn't fit in the Reo (I tried ....)
> Running a 2mm micro coil 5 wrap SS 26ga , coming in at .4ohm around 30W , ok a little hot but I'm lazy ....
> Next I'll try some Nichrome 80



Sounds great
Nothing wrong as long as it works nicely for your setup and juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

I am not a menthol lover but this XXX is something special! Keeping it as a Sunday's only treat.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Caramia

Petrus said:


> @Caramia , yes I also thought a mod is a mod, the atty is the thing making the difference in squonking, but I was wrong. This weekend I spend most of my time with either the Leprechaun and the Tmod squonker. Yes I was the one saying the Tmod is way overpriced compared to the Leprechaun, but the vape is better with the Tmod. Same with a Reo Grand and a P67, both OL16's, same build same brown LG batteries, but the P67 just have that extra ohmf. But back to your point regarding the Reo Grand, I have it almost everyday in my hand. I tried the Kangertech dripbox, even with a high end atty, but no way. Once you had your Reo in your hand you won't let go. Maybe you must spoil yourself for Christmas and visit www.reosmods.com.


Thanx @Petrus!
I was/am contemplating getting one, but the exchange rate - I just know it will change for the better the moment I have paid, it is my luck.
So I'll first try getting a second hand one locally, and buy a new one later on. Besides, XMas shopping is basically done (also Mini Cooper's emergency service with a new custom key, hospital costs (my mom's and my "little accident" with my heel bone), getting Mom settled into a new place with deposits, new appliances, and personal home frail care, really chowed deep, close to 100k cash down the line, and that is excluding top medical aid contributions...).
Although I reckon I can get my two furry children a REO for XMas and simply borrow it

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Tockit

Raindance said:


> I am not a menthol lover but this XXX is something special! Keeping it as a Sunday's only treat.
> View attachment 75125


You sir have alot more self control than me. I love xxx and I could never leave it alone for a week. After trying xxx, juices I loved before is meh. I'm trying to clone it or get something as close as possibly to its flavour profile because the rate I go through a 100ml is not conducive to the pocket . 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Constantbester

Busy studying for my Hebrew exam tomorrow and vaping like a king with my rx200s and avo 24mm......with only 23% battery left


----------



## Constantbester

And after a full night and day of vaping, my juice is almost finished so now i'm vaping on my juice saver tank the ijust2 tank

Ps. I'm very tired and don't want to learn anymore so I'm bothering the forum guys....sorry

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Good luck for the exam @Constantbester

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Constantbester

Silver said:


> Good luck for the exam @Constantbester


Thanks @Silver I really need it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Constantbester said:


> don't want to learn anymore


If you are Grade 12 then I know you are writing Life Science.
But i see you 21.  Whatever the case ....... good luck m8.

Great motto ..... "Work hard = play (party) hard"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Constantbester

KZOR said:


> If you are Grade 12 then I know you are writing Life Science.
> But i see you 21.  Whatever the case ....... good luck m8.
> 
> Great motto ..... "Work hard = play (party) hard"


Hahaha....i'm going live out that motto after the exams.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Not right now, but last night...




XXX in the STM, Leviathan from Emissary in the Trinity STM, and then some Chilled Grape in the Cerabis 44.

Orange Tropica in the Hippy glass, and a bacon, mayo and pineapple pizza on the cheap Mr Price plate! I may be a grown-ass man but there is very little in this world that makes me happier than pizza and Tropica...

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## blujeenz

Still rocking the Kayfun 3.1 - now with nickel coil and rayon for the XXX.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Some 'key lime pie' rocking my taste buds in my baby beast with 0.15coil powered by my HUGO 133

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nailedit77

Baby and big baby beast

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ettiennedj

Sold my Fuchai today in anticipation for the G-Priv arriving tomorrrow and only had my Griffin 25 on hand.... #amanmustvape

Talk about overhang......LOL

Stock tank and coils just dont do it anymore






Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Kaizer

With all the faffing around on tanks, its so good to get back on the Reo for some carefree vaping.

Feels like a holiday.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Tockit

Hohm slice and mage rta. With some home brewed Menthol kiwi.





Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Tockit said:


> Hohm slice and mage rta. With some home brewed Menthol kiwi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


Unhygienix and Getafix both look well impressed!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Decided to take the plunge after hearing about all the success @Rob Fisher has had with the SM25. Has a new home on my Minikin and a nice drip tip from @hands. All courtesy of the friendly guys from @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

BioHAZarD said:


> Decided to take the plunge after hearing about all the success @Rob Fisher has had with the SM25. Has a new home on my Minikin and a nice drip tip from @hands. All courtesy of the friendly guys from @Sir Vape
> View attachment 75367



What a beauty! And how are you finding the vape? Is it everything you had hoped it would be?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> What a beauty! And how are you finding the vape? Is it everything you had hoped it would be?


Lovely vape. I am not really a fan of mini's but this one is a keeper. Dual coil 7 wrap 3mm ID nichrome 80. Very nice

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Serpent Mini 22 on the VGod Minikin!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Daniel

The Godfather approves of Reos

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Michaelsa

Can I be in the club too?

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz

Old skool stikeez with sticky tac.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

blujeenz said:


> Old skool stikeez with sticky tac.
> View attachment 75423


First time ever for something to stick to an Alien!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## BumbleBee

Stosta said:


> First time ever for something to stick to an Alien!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ettiennedj

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Michaelsa

@ettiennedj I am so tempted to fly to Johannesburg and rip off that screen protector

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Daniel

Desperate times.... But the tank is performing admirably, overhang much? 

Parralel Ni80 28g coil coming in at 0.5
CBV2 FTW! FINALLY wicking like a champ!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ettiennedj

@Michaelsa , not so noticeable at this point and probably due to the reflection but will come off tonight after putting it through its paces. Stunning mod, a tad heavier than what im used to but feels great in hand

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Mac75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really neat looking setup there! Well played!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rincewind

My lovely Aster and dual coil Proto RTA(Which have been working overtime!)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

I think this has to be one of my most favourite setups of all time... the Anthea Prime DNA75 with a SM25 on top and XXX inside. I really think that the DNA chip makes for a slightly better vape than other chips... could be my imagination but I find myself reaching for the Athena most of the time!

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

made waynes choc milkshake and very very good..as good as drinking a mild choc milkshake...3 week steep

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 2


----------



## anthony001

Thursday Check

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## Bush Vaper

Smok Osub with brand new BIG BAY BEAST!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BumbleBee

Throwback Thursday with some 18mg Tark's Rasputin

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Imtiaaz

incredible_hullk said:


> made waynes choc milkshake and very very good..as good as drinking a mild choc milkshake...3 week steep
> 
> View attachment 75526



I'm planning to mix that in my next batch. Would you say it needs a good solid steep? 3weeks or so? does it make much difference to say week one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Imtiaaz said:


> I'm planning to mix that in my next batch. Would you say it needs a good solid steep? 3weeks or so? does it make much difference to say week one?


@Imtiaaz for me it made a huge difference..was good after 1 week but wasnt creamy..now its got that creamy feel rather than watery feel

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

BumbleBee said:


> Throwback Thursday with some 18mg Tark's Rasputin
> 
> View attachment 75531


Whoah! Such a cool setup! I hope you're wearing a top-hat or some sort of mustache.

But that Tark's Rasputin bottle looks suspiciously like Lennon's Cough Mixture (which is awesome actually)!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Imtiaaz said:


> I'm planning to mix that in my next batch. Would you say it needs a good solid steep? 3weeks or so? does it make much difference to say week one?


@Imtiaaz i used 0.5% vanilla custard v2 rather than v1 hence the long steep needed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Stosta said:


> Whoah! Such a cool setup! I hope you're wearing a top-hat or some sort of mustache.
> 
> But that Tark's Rasputin bottle looks suspiciously like Lennon's Cough Mixture (which is awesome actually)!


Haha, yeah man I think this setup suits me quite well, although a good pipe is the dream 

Wasn't really a fan of Lennons or any medicine for that matter, but if you're looking for a Lennons vape then chat with @shaunnadan, he apparently found a good one

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

incredible_hullk said:


> @Imtiaaz i used 0.5% vanilla custard v2 rather than v1 hence the long steep needed



AAAAAHHHH I see. Thanks for that @incredible_hullk, I will be using V1 so that should reduce the steep time but will leave it as long as I can. Usually that's a week max

ZERO PATIENCE, so contradictory to the DIY process though, sigh.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## s kajee

Aromamizer supreme 4ml sitting on the minikin 120.. stellar vape if I must say so myself

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Constantbester

Imtiaaz said:


> AAAAAHHHH I see. Thanks for that @incredible_hullk, I will be using V1 so that should reduce the steep time but will leave it as long as I can. Usually that's a week max
> 
> ZERO PATIENCE, so contradictory to the DIY process though, sigh.


I feel your pain....can't keep my hands off long enough for the juice to steep.....sad...but o so good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Naz

Dirt bikes and vaping equals bliss!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TommyL



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Daniel

Loooong freaking day, round three on the SM25 slight spit back on refills but I can live with that for now...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Inspired by @KZOR's Video!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Flava



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> Loooong freaking day, round three on the SM25 slight spit back on refills but I can live with that for now...



Interesting mod and tank combo @Daniel
I also have the CF mod but it has been sitting on the sidelines for a long time
You giving me ideas
Wonder what the best tank would be to try on it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ba Humbug to Drippers... great flavour but what a pain to keep dripping! Athena's and SM25's are back with avengeance!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Silver said:


> Interesting mod and tank combo @Daniel
> I also have the CF mod but it has been sitting on the sidelines for a long time
> You giving me ideas
> Wonder what the best tank would be to try on it



Yup same here , but I was desperate to try the SM25 out again and have no other mod at the moment .... serious overhang but who cares 
It's also quite top heavy , so be careful placing it on a table or something might just fall over and break the glass.
Suppose any 22mm even a 24mm would fit. I like the battery indication on the LED also and that you can charge batteries externally.

Back to my old trusted RM2 + Pico Squeeze (seriously underrated little mech mod this) and took a note out of your book a bit , Kantral 2mm ID 7 wrap , just under 1.0ohm , CBV2 (as an experiment) and some lakker RY4. Now I'm not a huge fan of tobacco flavours but this one from WeinerVapeCo is really nice and smooth , not too harsh on the TH and smooth exhale almost a sweet creamy taste .....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> Yup same here , but I was desperate to try the SM25 out again and have no other mod at the moment .... serious overhang but who cares
> It's also quite top heavy , so be careful placing it on a table or something might just fall over and break the glass.
> Suppose any 22mm even a 24mm would fit. I like the battery indication on the LED also and that you can charge batteries externally.
> 
> Back to my old trusted RM2 + Pico Squeeze (seriously underrated little mech mod this) and took a note out of your book a bit , Kantral 2mm ID 7 wrap , just under 1.0ohm , CBV2 (as an experiment) and some lakker RY4. Now I'm not a huge fan of tobacco flavours but this one from WeinerVapeCo is really nice and smooth , not too harsh on the TH and smooth exhale almost a sweet creamy taste .....



I must bring the CFMod back into service!
Got it a long time ago with the Atlantis tank - and was probably the first time i experienced so much vapour in a vape device. Just love the feel and look of the CF mod with the carbon fibre finish.
Will look for a tank to go with it - maybe the Crius which is currently on the VTC Mini.

As for the pico squeeze - that is also very interesting - saw one the other day. Very cute.

My RM2 is my ideal MTL vaping atty. For me it works best with thinner wire and a paracoil setup to get the resistance a bit lower and still have surface area - i like the small ID for a crisper vape. What it lacks in power (from the single battery and small coil) it gets made up with a stronger juice. I also prefer 50/50 juice with this setup in the RM2 because I find it vaporizes better on that setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bush Vaper

Gota love the new BIG BABY BEAST!!!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Daniel

Look ma no hands.....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rafique

Serpent 25 and hohm slice great combo

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Constantbester

Lekker vaping my rx200s with the tornado....dual fused claptons on .33ohm....just what a guy needs after a long day of exams

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KZOR

Thought they would be a great match. Meet "Sheamoon". 
Using mix twisted coils at 0.45ohm and flav is great.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Smoky Jordan

RX 2/3 with my Serpent Mini 25mm

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Johan9779

RX 2/3. Baby beast. Home brew caramel popcorn with butterscotch. Getting some late night computer time done.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Daniel

Trying out the OBS Ace RBA very small deck to build on. Flavour is good don't get the top airflow on this one.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta

Not now but last night or the night before. Don't know how to resize pics on my phone so I have to get the wife to Whatsapp my own WIYHRN pics!

Beer was good, the CID juice was better!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mac75

A noisy weekend ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

My new SS Petri v2 and every guys favourite THREESOME

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Daniel

On this gloomy Saturday, can't believe it... Then again with the team choices we made....

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Bearshare



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Bearshare

Mac75 said:


> A noisy weekend ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





what build do you have in the new cricket

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75

Bearshare said:


> what build do you have in the new cricket



3mm .5 single kanthal clapton spaced


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johan9779

Keeping it simple. A bit of Caramel home brew and a small scotch.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Waine

Nice pics chaps. The Noisy Cricket 2 is such a nice Mod. Great quality for the value. Thoroughly enjoying mine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bearshare

Mac75 said:


> 3mm .5 single kanthal clapton spaced
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohms?


----------



## koos7234

Vape is good

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Mac75

Bearshare said:


> Ohms?



.5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Mac75 said:


> A noisy weekend ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How's the new noisy @Mac75 ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Took out some 4mnths old NCV trinity and man is it good. Golden in colour and it's blended better so nt overpowering in the white grape dept as when fresh. Running a fresh 0.15 in the baby beast on my underrated Hugo 133 mod

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mac75

Silver said:


> How's the new noisy @Mac75 ?



Hey @Silver. 

Apart from the button rattle the build quality and finish is excellent. I haven't tried it on parallel mode yet as i prefer being able to adjust the voltage and tune in the build according to the type of juice and style of draw (nice long toot)

Having the best of both worlds in one mod taking into account affordability and quality this is a winner for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tisha

Yummy....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel

Mac75 said:


> Hey @Silver.
> 
> Apart from the button rattle the build quality and finish is excellent. I haven't tried it on parallel mode yet as i prefer being able to adjust the voltage and tune in the build according to the type of juice and style of draw (nice long toot)
> 
> Having the best of both worlds in one mod taking into account affordability and quality this is a winner for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks next purchase is a NCII  also like the simplicity. Would the SM25 overhang I suppose?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

@Dainel running pharaoh on it with no overhang and its 25

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 4RML

Faithful vaporshark and aromamisor supreme. Black out
..

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Daniel

incredible_hullk said:


> @Dainel running pharaoh on it with no overhang and its 25


Chicken dinner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## greybush

Daniel said:


> Thanks next purchase is a NCII  also like the simplicity. Would the SM25 overhang I suppose?



Please post a hand check of the serpent on the nc2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

@Daniel @greybush flush on the sides

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## greybush

incredible_hullk said:


> @Daniel @greybush flush on the sides
> 
> View attachment 75834



Super clean setup.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

@Daniel @greybush sorry not a serpent but a 25

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Junior

Vape with a view! 
Took a hike up Constantia nek in the southern suburbs of Cape Town with my rx200 and troll v2. 



Cape Town needs rain so im making clouds

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Jp1905

Two best things that could possibly be in my hands...well,my two favourites at least!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Kaizer

Been enjoying the driplyfe this weekend...




Thanks to @Smoky Jordan for the cool green petri. Loving it!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Kaizer said:


> Been enjoying the driplyfe this weekend...
> 
> View attachment 75856
> 
> 
> Thanks to @Smoky Jordan for the cool green petri. Loving it!


Pleasure @Kaizer that set up looks sick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

So the scenery has changed






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Schnappie

So after multiple tutorials I finally got the wicking of the tornado nano just right! Back on the rta bandwagon after 10 months and gotta say she vapes nicely. Juice aint half bad either but local vendors are on par if not better

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Junior said:


> Vape with a view!
> Took a hike up Constantia nek in the southern suburbs of Cape Town with my rx200 and troll v2.
> View attachment 75849
> 
> 
> Cape Town needs rain so im making clouds
> View attachment 75850



Awesome @Junior !
Great photos
Lovely place you live in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Jp1905 said:


> So the scenery has changed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ooooh! I havent seen these juices before! Can you tell me a little more about them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

Locally made stuff by a mate of mine,caramel waffle on the left and tropical punch on the right,very impressed. Both 70/30 VG/PG 3mg.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

Caramia said:


> OBS Engine with thanx to the good guys at Noon Clouds, and some Frozen as consolation after a courier bugger-up, thanx @Alice!
> This atty and Hohm Slice combo vapes like no other, and I finally have something else worthwhile besides the squonkers
> View attachment 74986
> View attachment 74987


@Caramia 

Just got the same setup obs engine is a brilliant tank

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Muneer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Tockit

Rafique said:


> @Caramia
> 
> Just got the same setup obs engine is a brilliant tank
> 
> View attachment 75888


When I got my hohmslice I was also on the hunt for the obs engine. Couldn't get one and got a mage instead 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EZBlend

Starting to wonder why im so heavy on juice 




What happens when you away from your desk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Rafique

Tockit said:


> When I got my hohmslice I was also on the hunt for the obs engine. Couldn't get one and got a mage instead
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


you wont be sorry, 0 leaking, easy wicking and clouds for days. Very decent airflow

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Caramia

Rafique said:


> you wont be sorry, 0 leaking, easy wicking and clouds for days. Very decent airflow


Yep! I actually have another 2 on the way, replacing most of my other atties, even the Avos, Limitless Plusses, Azeroths

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Old faithful
Subtank Mini with trusty istick50
Strawberry Ice vape

I know @BumbleBee will approve

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Old faithful
> Subtank Mini with trusty istick50
> Strawberry Ice vape
> 
> I know @BumbleBee will approve
> 
> View attachment 75903


Subtank is very hard to beat IMO @Silver ! Which airflow setting do you tend to use? Mine is almost always the "middle" option.


----------



## Tashreeq14

Love this smooth berry smoothie from silly.syrup.. with my rx2/3 and mage rta

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yagya

@Daniel here we go.
no overhang and using it daily. the NC2 brings out some new flavours in your juices.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Old faithful
> Subtank Mini with trusty istick50
> Strawberry Ice vape
> 
> I know @BumbleBee will approve
> 
> View attachment 75903


Solid setup, what's not to like

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> Subtank is very hard to beat IMO @Silver ! Which airflow setting do you tend to use? Mine is almost always the "middle" option.



Hi @Stosta !

Subtank Mini is very good I agree - for my Strawberry menthol juices it is very nice. Not as "sharp" flavoured as the Lemo1 but its very nice still. The part I like about the STM is how reliable it has been. No leaks and a doddle to coil and wick. Has been serving trouble free for many many months

Am using it with the widest airflow - for a semi-restricted longish lung hit - at lowish power

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Daniel

Yagya said:


> @Daniel here we go.
> no overhang and using it daily. the NC2 brings out some new flavours in your juices.



Lakker , now if only there was a local vendor that had the Black version in stock. 
What Voltage you running and in series or parallel (suppose you can't run VV in parallel ?)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtyD

Got two right hands, a Minikin V2 paired with the new CoilArt Mage GTA and ipower 80w paired with the older and faithful Mage RTA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905

DirtyD said:


> Got two right hands, a Minikin V2 paired with the new CoilArt Mage GTA and ipower 80w paired with the older and faithful Mage RTA



That minikin v2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Boktiet

DirtyD said:


> Got two right hands, a Minikin V2 paired with the new CoilArt Mage GTA and ipower 80w paired with the older and faithful Mage RTA



The forum mods should add a "Jealous" voting option...man I want a GTA bad...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tockit

DirtyD said:


> Got two right hands, a Minikin V2 paired with the new CoilArt Mage GTA and ipower 80w paired with the older and faithful Mage RTA


That looks awesome, I love my Mage. What is the difference between the 2 though? Gta more flavourful? Let us know. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtyD

Tockit said:


> That looks awesome, I love my Mage. What is the difference between the 2 though? Gta more flavourful? Let us know.
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


Hey man , check out my review : http://www.ecigssa.co.za/coilart-mage-gta-review.t31368/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Giving the goon twins some love today.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Anthea #1 and #2 both with Serpent Mini 25's... doesn't get much better than this!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

Rob Fisher said:


> doesn't get much better than this!


It does ......check the previous post.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

KZOR said:


> It does ......check the previous post.



I did... that inspired me to take pics of my Athena's! 

I just say since chatting to you on Skype I am using my Petri RDA a lot more...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

@Rob Fisher ..... glad to hear that m8. Just as good as the goon flavourwise if you use the flavourcap on the peti.
Btw ....... heard anything about when the Merlin is supposed to arrive. I know you also going to review it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

KZOR said:


> @Rob Fisher ..... glad to hear that m8. Just as good as the goon flavourwise if you use the flavourcap on the peti.
> Btw ....... heard anything about when the Merlin is supposed to arrive. I know you also going to review it.



I haven't heard a sausage... I kinda give up checking and just wait till vape mail arrives or one of the local vendors get it first!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

KZOR said:


> Just as good as the goon flavourwise if you use the flavourcap on the peti.



I actually prefer it with the Cloud Cap on top...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Johan9779

Baby beast, home brew, which is rather nice. Waiting to watch Westworld.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Johan9779

Rob Fisher said:


> I did... that inspired me to take pics of my Athena's!
> 
> I just say since chatting to you on Skype I am using my Petri RDA a lot more...
> View attachment 75927



Where did you get that gorgeous mod? Which model?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Johan9779 said:


> Where did you get that gorgeous mod? Which model?



Athena Pride DNA 75 26650 Mod. http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-athena-pride-stabilized-wood-26650-dna-75

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Johan9779

Rob Fisher said:


> Athena Pride DNA 75 26650 Mod. http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-athena-pride-stabilized-wood-26650-dna-75



Ouch, I need to save

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

The SM25 fits perfectly on the Noisy Cricket 25. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## acorn

Waine said:


> The SM25 fits perfectly on the Noisy Cricket 25.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree:



Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Daniel

Waine said:


> The SM25 fits perfectly on the Noisy Cricket 25.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dengit why is payday so far off. How's the vape on the NC with the SM25?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Efusion Duo back from DNA200 chip replacement... all charged up with SM25 on top... yes please!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Pico and Melo 3 Mini

Great portable vape
Very cute

Current CCell coil is on tankful 21 of strawberry menthol and still going strong. I count myself lucky

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver

And in the other hand is none other than 'thumper' aka REO Black

Vaping a delicious DIY juice from @rogue zombie he gave to me many moons ago. It's a great tobacco he calls Sweet Virginia. 18mg. Lovely throat hit. Lovely tobacco taste with a pleasant sweetness. Glorious. Rogue you made a great juice here!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> And in the other hand is none other than 'thumper' aka REO Black
> 
> Vaping a delicious DIY juice from @rogue zombie he gave to me many moons ago. It's a great tobacco he calls Sweet Virginia. 18mg. Lovely throat hit. Lovely tobacco taste with a pleasant sweetness. Glorious. Rogue you made a great juice here!
> 
> View attachment 76096


Aww thank you, glad you like it 

I would however nowadays change the TFA Coconut for the FA one.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel

Yoh you okes and your fancy mods, I'm too arm to buy one but the Aspire Mod is serving me well...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Johan9779

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Daniel

Johan9779 said:


> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


It's like the Minikin is taunting me like when you want a new Hilux badly and you just see them everywhere arghhh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johan9779

Daniel said:


> It's like the Minikin is taunting me like when you want a new Hilux badly and you just see them everywhere arghhh


It's a thing of beauty, my birthday gift to myself. Worth every cent. No pictures do the quality justice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Johan9779 said:


> It's a thing of beauty, my birthday gift to myself. Worth every cent. No pictures do the quality justice.


Weeeeellllll my birthday is coming up... Time to treat pappa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ettiennedj

Cos once you go black...... 






Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Got this Authentic Black Subzero Dripper today. 

All i can say is best dripper so far!! ️️️

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1


----------



## Johan9779

ettiennedj said:


> Cos once you go black......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk




Ooh the heavy weights are coming out. That Priv makes me drool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Johan9779 said:


> Ooh the heavy weights are coming out. That Priv makes me drool.


Give a dog a bone man... And I'm not talking about the Husky

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ettiennedj

Johan9779 said:


> Ooh the heavy weights are coming out. That Priv makes me drool.


@Johan9779 , such an awesome mod and paired with the serpent mini 25 = happiness

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johan9779

I l


ettiennedj said:


> @Johan9779 , such an awesome mod and paired with the serpent mini 25 = happiness
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk



I like how the o-ring color on the tank matches the mod. Attention to detail makes my OCD smile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## joshthecarver

Proto Rta keeping up nicely, as long as you get the wicking right. Decided to copy @Daniel with a knife check too

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Johan9779

That knife is not bad, chops onions really well. 

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Marechal

View attachment 76207

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 76210


Rob, you have a mod that is the same colour as that salmon knife!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Rob, you have a mod that is the same colour as that salmon knife!



Someone... not mentioning any names... is cruising for a bruisin... 

I'm not sure the poor Kudu who donated the handle would be happy to be called Salmon. 

@Genosmate you are a bad influence... you are corrupting the children!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Someone... not mentioning any names... is cruising for a bruisin...
> 
> I'm not sure the poor Kudu who donated the handle would be happy to be called Salmon.
> 
> @Genosmate you are a bad influence... you are corrupting the children!



I think @Stosta is onto something.Even the Kudu has pink ears

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Daniel

@Andre stop laughing at me and give me a mod


----------



## Stosta

Genosmate said:


> I think @Stosta is onto something.Even the Kudu has pink ears
> View attachment 76213


I saw this early today, and I almost PM'd a certain someone who likes Minikins and pink mods...

https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/colle...k-minikin-v2-180w-variable-box-mod-touch-pink

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deckie

Stosta said:


> Rob, you have a mod that is the same colour as that salmon knife!


It's a Pink knife ..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> I saw this early today, and I almost PM'd a certain someone who likes Minikins and pink mods...
> 
> https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/colle...k-minikin-v2-180w-variable-box-mod-touch-pink



I'm going to trim your beard @Stosta!  My Woodvil and my knife sre Salmon Coloured! That Minkin is PINK!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ian_F

Rocking the Merlin Mini RTA on a loaner VGOD Pro Box mod...

Gas Monkey T for attention 


Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Ian_F said:


> Rocking the Merlin Mini RTA on a loaner VGOD Pro Box mod...
> 
> Gas Monkey T for attention
> View attachment 76253
> 
> Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!


Oh man luv that T.. I kept looking at the pic t0 try n spot the mod but all I see is gas monkey garage


----------



## Ian_F

JsPLAYn said:


> Oh man luv that T.. I kept looking at the pic t0 try n spot the mod but all I see is gas monkey garage





Thanks. Took them 6 months to get here from GMG. After the PO went on strike ... 

I Make sure I send my orders to my U.K. Address now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JsPLAYn

Ian_F said:


> Thanks. Took them 6 months to get here from GMG. After the PO went on strike ...
> 
> I Make sure I send my orders to my U.K. Address now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Geez that's long.. wifey wanted to get me one for bday and didn't wana chance on sizes lol


----------



## Jp1905

Just picked her up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## rabbitneko

@Rob Fisher not sure where else to post this, but have you got a pic of your Minikin V2 with a Serpent mini (22mm)? Want to see what it looks like before I buy it


----------



## Rob Fisher

rabbitneko said:


> @Rob Fisher not sure where else to post this, but have you got a pic of your Minikin V2 with a Serpent mini (22mm)? Want to see what it looks like before I buy it



@rabbitneko your wish is my command!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rabbitneko

Rob Fisher said:


> @rabbitneko your wish is my command!
> View attachment 76380



I've been looking at the 22mm vs the 25mm, and you seem like the best person to ask for advice. 

I'm currently using a Limitless Plus, but it's way too big, tall and fat for my liking, which is why I'm considering the 22mm. What would you say are the pros and cons between the 25mm and 22mm?


----------



## Rob Fisher

rabbitneko said:


> I've been looking at the 22mm vs the 25mm, and you seem like the best person to ask for advice.
> 
> I'm currently using a Limitless Plus, but it's way too big, tall and fat for my liking, which is why I'm considering the 22mm. What would you say are the pros and cons between the 25mm and 22mm?



If you are considering the Minkin V2 then there is no question at all... the Serpent Mini 25 by a country mile!


----------



## rabbitneko

Rob Fisher said:


> If you are considering the Minkin V2 then there is no question at all... the Serpent Mini 25 by a country mile!



Haha, already got the Minikin  What makes the 25 stand out over the 22?


----------



## Rob Fisher

rabbitneko said:


> Haha, already got the Minikin  What makes the 25 stand out over the 22?



First and foremost the quality of the vape... it is certainly better... and then we have juice capacity, ease of building and single or dual coils! Just make sure you order Cotton Bacon to wick it with... both the 22 and 25... Cotton Bacon makes a big difference.

I have tested more than a few tanks in my time and I can honestly say it the best vape I have ever had from a device... this is all based on a Vapour Mountain XXX which just excels in this tank!

I have 4 x SM25's and it's pretty much all I use these days! I head to JHB tomorrow for shop openings and my choice of my vape arsenal will be 2 x Athena Pride DNA 75 (26650's) with Serpent Mini 25's on top and then as a third backup device a Minikin V2 with a Serpent Mini 25 on top.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh and I almost lied... also going with and in my paw at the moment is my Efusion Duo DNA200 with a Serpent Mini 25 on top. So all 4 SM25's are going on the trip!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rabbitneko

Rob Fisher said:


> First and foremost the quality of the vape... it is certainly better... and then we juice capacity, ease of building and single or dual coils! Just make sure you order Cotton Bacon to wick it with... both the 22 and 25... Cotton Bacon makes a big difference.
> 
> I have tested more than a few tanks in my time and I can honestly say it the best vape I have ever had from a device... this is all based on a Vapour Mountain XXX which just excels in this tank!
> 
> I have 4 x SM25's and it's pretty much all I use these days! I head to JHB tomorrow for shop openings and my choice of my vape arsenal will be 2 x Athena Pride DNA 75 (26650's) with Serpent Mini 25's on top and then as a third backup device a Minikin V2 with a Serpent Mini 25 on top.



Thanks! Cotton Bacon is all I use, ever. Will be looking into the 25mm then  Thanks for the advice!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## elvin119

Found my knife

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Andre

elvin119 said:


> Found my knife


In the fish tank, I presume

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## greybush

elvin119 said:


> Found my knife



Was it keestered?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShamZ



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh and I almost lied... also going with and in my paw at the moment is my Efusion Duo DNA200 with a Serpent Mini 25 on top. So all 4 SM25's are going on the trip!



Dont forget the Reo for those stealth situations @Rob Fisher !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 76396



@BumbleBee Crickey! Where do you slay your elephants with that piece?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

Waine said:


> @BumbleBee Crickey! Where do you slay your elephants with that piece?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one is for dragons @Waine 

I'll show off the elephant one tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

​

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Tockit

So you thinking an E pipe would be more suited for this hand check pairing 





But wait, let me finish. Hohm slice is old school gangsta and it's not just a regular old walking stick. It's a gangsta ass walking stick. 





Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

Mod and knife hand check
@Daniel





Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905

Thought Id share my view this morning...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## DirtyD

Jp1905 said:


> Thought Id share my view this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When do you work  

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jp1905

@DirtyD its not when I work,its where I work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Jp1905 said:


> Thought Id share my view this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have to throw in a cliche vaping joke here...

You need to turn down the wattage there @Jp1905 , those clouds are going to cause an accident!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Daniel

Always have a SAK on me the tweezers and toothpick come in handy. 

All blacked out PM2 with Casey Lynch deep carry clip.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## skola



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905

Lol @Stosta I did actually blind myself with a cloud a lil after that photo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## acorn

Stainless NCII/Goon & "Knife" handcheck

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ShamZ

Daniel said:


> Always have a SAK on me the tweezers and toothpick come in handy.
> 
> All blacked out PM2 with Casey Lynch deep carry clip.


Your SAK is really good looking

PM2 day on Ecigssa


----------



## JsPLAYn

Wow.. I need to run to China town to get me an authentic Chinese BEAR GRILLS bush knife to pose alongside my mod

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## antonherbst

I am absolutely in love with the serpent mini on my Pico Mega. On my way to see a client then off to a next meeting. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Daniel

antonherbst said:


> I am absolutely in love with the serpent mini on my Pico Mega. On my way to see a client then off to a next meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Battery life must be great?!


----------



## antonherbst

Daniel said:


> Battery life must be great?!



If and and when i vape i can run for 2 days with the 26650 battery. And the flavor is super nice. I am really loving this setup. Thanks to the sale from @robfishersa on the pico i am sold on the small devices.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwayne19420

custom rx200 make old new again  

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## mrflyby

dwayne19420 said:


> custom rx200 make old new again
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


omf its ahri graves and teemo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

mrflyby said:


> omf its ahri graves and teemo


Best is... Matchy Matcherson screws lol eerste prys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naz

My brand new Asmodus minikin v2

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Daniel

Naz said:


> My brand new Asmodus minikin v2
> View attachment 76529


Such a great pic... Congrats! FOMO kicking in again... Must.... Resist

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Naz

Daniel said:


> Such a great pic... Congrats! FOMO kicking in again... Must.... Resist



Thanks. Lol, you know you want to... Minikin!


----------



## incredible_hullk

2 month steeped xxx in sm22 with 4 wrap spaced twisted 26 awg kanthal 3mm id 0.30 ohm...heaven

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

incredible_hullk said:


> 2 month steeped xxx in sm22 with 4 wrap spaced twisted 26 awg kanthal 3mm id 0.30 ohm...heaven
> 
> View attachment 76534


That is probably the best looking mech setup I've seen.... Give that man a Bells!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Daniel said:


> That is probably the best looking mech setup I've seen.... Give that man a Bells!


@Daniel maynot support coetzee but still support the boys in green and gold


----------



## Daniel

incredible_hullk said:


> @Daniel maynot support coetzee but still support the boys in green and gold


Let's not go there... Something needs to change and drastically. We are spoilt for choice yet we can't get it right I blame the players not the coach.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Wish I could find a black Petri RTA the thing is incredible but pity about the gold

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> If and and when i vape i can run for 2 days with the 26650 battery. And the flavor is super nice. I am really loving this setup. Thanks to the sale from @robfishersa on the pico i am sold on the small devices.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lovely @antonherbst 
Is that the Serpent mini 25 ? 

Am also keen on the Pico Mega


----------



## Silver

skola said:


> View attachment 76436



Lovely photo @skola !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

rum and maple in goldfinger and diy strawb cheesecake in die bokke

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

@Silver No its the serpent mini 22mm. The battery cap does not allow for any tank wider than 22mm

Even with this limitation the Pico is an amazing mod. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta

incredible_hullk said:


> rum and maple in goldfinger and diy strawb cheesecake in die bokke
> View attachment 76561


Love their names! Well played @incredible_hullk !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> @Silver No its the serpent mini 22mm. The battery cap does not allow for any tank wider than 22mm
> 
> Even with this limitation the Pico is an amazing mod.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks @antonherbst 
I thought maybe the Pico Mega alleviates that limitation
Still looks great though


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

Oh how jealous you are making me mr @Rob Fisher. If you ever want to sell that amazing mod. Let me know and i will take if of your hands without a problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

antonherbst said:


> Oh how jealous you are making me mr @Rob Fisher. If you ever want to sell that amazing mod. Let me know and i will take if of your hands without a problem.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Roger that. But my guess is it's a keeper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> Roger that. But my guess is it's a keeper.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh damn. That then means i would have to sell my body or parts of it to afford that mod. . Anybody here keen on a spare left foot? It's got 33 years of walking experience, never had a bone broken and it is a size 12. As an added bonus i will throw in all the left shoes in my closet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Daniel

On our way to the bush! 

Packed light

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DirtyD

Black Friday's tooooooo busy. Out and about with my trusty Minikin V2 and Limitless Plus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

Life is tough...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtyD

Jp1905 said:


> Life is tough...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Again no work

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jp1905

Lol...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD

@Rob Fisher what happened there


----------



## Yagya

That is up the road from me @DirtyD. I am on the next corner.
hope i will be 1st to know when you selling that baby.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Beast Mode! Twisted nichrome 4 strands 28g 0.26ohm, Phenotype L, VGOD Pro 150. At only 115w it is incredible. Pheno loves heat and this build/mod combo is just killing it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SuicideZA

Tockit said:


> Boom! Murder she wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


Hey Boom, Im looking at getting the Hohm slice LE. What are your thoughts on it? Any good?


----------



## SuicideZA

Still using my cuboid 150W with a velocity RDA (its a students life for me XD). Liquid-wise thought I would try something new. Picked up some new Vapor Maid - Mapleberry Pancake and trying out a newer local producer Troll Brothers Elixirs - Solaris (a pretty decent apple tart and custard).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtyD

Yagya said:


> That is up the road from me @DirtyD. I am on the next corner.
> hope i will be 1st to know when you selling that baby.


Ah okay I live close by! must have a vape meet  

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta

The new GTA and a tasty new sample... Blueberry Cheesecake! Nommm!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Tockit

SuicideZA said:


> Hey Boom, Im looking at getting the Hohm slice LE. What are your thoughts on it? Any good?


I'm loving it, best bang for buck mod on the market right now. There are w couple on this forum and the general concensus is its a great mod. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig

SuicideZA said:


> Hey Boom, Im looking at getting the Hohm slice LE. What are your thoughts on it? Any good?


Best mod. I've been using mine for a while now and I love it. Definitely recommended. If you looking at getting one, check out @KieranD (Vape Cartel) as they have the improved ones with better casing and cosmetic fixes. Also their price is fantastic, best value for money.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig

Stosta said:


> The new GTA and a tasty new sample... Blueberry Cheesecake! Nommm!
> 
> View attachment 76614


How is your GTA working so well? On mine the juice doesn't want to go down and wick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

daniel craig said:


> How is your GTA working so well? On mine the juice doesn't want to go down and wick.


Blind luck! Started with a bubble too Don't worry, if I figure it out I will share the secret!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johan9779

A dodgy Cleito tank that kept spitting at me, fixed now. The fuchai, lovely mod in vw mode. Cookies cream dessert home brew with a soft scotch. Perfect Friday evening retreat into my study after a difficult week. Small pleasures with great effect 


Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Tockit said:


> I'm loving it, best bang for buck mod on the market right now. There are w couple on this forum and the general concensus is its a great mod.
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk





daniel craig said:


> Best mod. I've been using mine for a while now and I love it. Definitely recommended. If you looking at getting one, check out @KieranD (Vape Cartel) as they have the improved ones with better casing and cosmetic fixes. Also their price is fantastic, best value for money.


Mine is on its way from Vape Cartel!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

BioHAZarD said:


> View attachment 76609
> 
> 
> @Rob Fisher what happened there



Just natural wood knots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

DirtyD said:


> Black Friday's tooooooo busy. Out and about with my trusty Minikin V2 and Limitless Plus



Great photo @DirtyD !
Blue sky and mountain in the background is tops

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> Just natural wood knots.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## Zebelial

In hand for today... 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## DirtyD

Stosta said:


> The new GTA and a tasty new sample... Blueberry Cheesecake! Nommm!
> 
> View attachment 76614


Build pics please


----------



## DirtyD

Silver said:


> Great photo @DirtyD !
> Blue sky and mountain in the background is tops


Shot man appreciate it


----------



## Stosta

DirtyD said:


> Build pics please


I need to figure out how to resize my phone pics! You dont want a 4mb pic of my horror coils!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## rabbitneko

Rude Rudi said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If you don't mind, what tank is that? Serpent?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit

rabbitneko said:


> If you don't mind, what tank is that? Serpent?


That looks like the baby beast 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Tockit said:


> That looks like the baby beast
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


BIG baby beast seems more like it


----------



## Rude Rudi

Yip, big baby beast...she's fantastic!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi

JsPLAYn said:


> BIG baby beast seems more like it



Yip


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi

rabbitneko said:


> If you don't mind, what tank is that? Serpent?



It's the new Big Baby Beast


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tockit

OK OK its the tfv8 beast with baby beast coils lol  

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Nope.. 24mm baby beast lol


----------



## Scouse45

Watching some cricket with my paddy what a setup!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Found the best of both worlds regulated mod and mech mode! And it's parallel so battery life is awesome. Seems to be a keeper.







Forgot the obligatory knaf pic

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## VapeDude

Green ambulance






Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel

VapeDude said:


> Green ambulance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Guess we all still feeling the loss...

I just carry on drinking no babbelas  

Holy smokes that tank is about as tall as the mod ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Daniel said:


> Found the best of both worlds regulated mod and mech mode! And it's parallel so battery life is awesome. Seems to be a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot the obligatory knaf pic


That's awesum.. although most mods are like that, it's called 'Bypass mode' (aka mech) on wismec and joytech and others


----------



## jlw777

Time to retire my RX200 after using it for a year. Feels well made, similar size to the RX200

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

No offense to all the touch screen latest and greatest mods this is still and will always be my go to setup (well maybe with a little OL16) rocking the mental menthol @Rob Fisher style kicks like a mule and I love it !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## daniel craig

Daniel said:


> No offense to all the touch screen latest and greatest mods this is still and will always be my go to setup (well maybe with a little OL16) rocking the mental menthol @Rob Fisher style kicks like a mule and I love it !


That Reo is a beauty


----------



## Daniel

daniel craig said:


> That Reo is a beauty


Lagertha is beautiful yet deadly ...


----------



## daniel craig

Daniel said:


> Lagertha is beautiful yet deadly ...


I need to save up for one of these beauties


----------



## Daniel

daniel craig said:


> I need to save up for one of these beauties


Buy local instead ... honestly the Reo is not the prettiest mods out there and our local guys make a far prettier mod ....


----------



## daniel craig

Daniel said:


> Buy local instead ... honestly the Reo is not the prettiest mods out there and our local guys make a far prettier mod ....


Yeah, will be on the lookout for one.


----------



## Daniel

daniel craig said:


> Yeah, will be on the lookout for one.


Sorry boet no one will sell one hit up Paddy Vapes know he has a new batch coming in soon ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

*The End*[/QUOTE]
Seriously boet I do hope you have a girlfriend or someone....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Daniel said:


> *The End*


Seriously boet I do hope you have a girlfriend or someone.... [/QUOTE]



Mustrum Ridcully said:


> What the above post said lmfao... No dude. Just NO lol.



Hahahaha
Im being creative 
Just to clear the air  im happily married for 3 years in Feb.


----------



## Daniel

Clouds4Days said:


> Seriously boet I do hope you have a girlfriend or someone....





Hahahaha
Im being creative 
Just to clear the air  im happily married for 3 years in Feb.[/QUOTE]
To a human I presume  not a mod.... 

In all seriousness now great write up bru you seem to have a knack for this....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Daniel said:


> Hahahaha
> Im being creative
> Just to clear the air  im happily married for 3 years in Feb.


To a human I presume  not a mod....

In all seriousness now great write up bru you seem to have a knack for this....[/QUOTE]

Hahahaha

Legaly married to a human and in my heart to my mods 

Shot bud, i try


----------



## daniel craig

Daniel said:


> Sorry boet no one will sell one hit up Paddy Vapes know he has a new batch coming in soon ....


I think you are mistaken. Paddy Vapes makes the leprechaun mod and was confused when I asked about a Reo


----------



## Kaizer

Thanks to @anthony001 for the awesome Triade deal.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Takie

@Rob Fisher made me post... I blame him!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Andre

Takie said:


> @Rob Fisher made me post... I blame him!


Stunning! Tell us more.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Takie

Andre said:


> Stunning! Tell us more.



Thanks Andre, 

The mod is a BB Mods Treasure #13, Atty is a Hussar by Hussar Vapes running a Microkit, Ti Top-cap, Ti AFC, CC-Ring/Beauty-Ring is a Timascus 24-22 by Estoque. Juice right now in the tank is called Jekyll by Jekyll and Hyde (3mg) which is a Peanut butter Chocolate pudding.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Takie said:


> Thanks Andre,
> 
> The mod is a BB Mods Treasure #13, Atty is a Hussar by Hussar Vapes running a Microkit, Ti Top-cap, Ti AFC, CC-Ring/Beauty-Ring is a Timascus 24-22 by Estoque. Juice right now in the tank is called Jekyll by Jekyll and Hyde (3mg) which is a Peanut butter Chocolate pudding.


First time I heard of any of those names...
It is a beaut though!


----------



## Takie

Raindance said:


> First time I heard of any of those names...
> It is a beaut though!



HEHE - without sounding like a toss, it is all high-end. Thank you very much for the appreciation though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Raindance said:


> First time I heard of any of those names...
> It is a beaut though!



Yip all items are HIGH END... very rare and very difficult to get your paws on... 

Welcome to the forum @Takie! Good to have you on board... look so forward to seeing your collection piece by piece! I foresee the FOMO increasing by the day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip all items are HIGH END... very rare and very difficult to get your paws on...
> 
> Welcome to the forum @Takie! Good to have you on board... look so forward to seeing your collection piece by piece! I foresee the FOMO increasing by the day!


I learn something new in this site every day. Just the other day I learned that stabilized wood Has nothing to do with being over 50 and taking Viagra...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Takie

Raindance said:


> I learn something new in this site every day. Just the other day I learned that stabilized wood Has nothing to do with being over 50 and taking Viagra...



The longer you vape, the more you are going to want better and better. High-End is where all the game changers are.


----------



## Keyaam

Leather, wood, 133 watts and an awesome rta. The Merlin has impressed me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Takie said:


> The longer you vape, the more you are going to want better and better. High-End is where all the game changers are.



If it was not for this site, I would still be very happy vaping my Evic Mini. 



Keyaam said:


> Leather, wood, 133 watts and an awesome rta. The Merlin has impressed me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Is that not a DNA75 mod?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Keyaam

Raindance said:


> If it was not for this site, I would still be very happy vaping my Evic Mini.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that not a DNA75 mod?



Therion dna 200 in 133w mode


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raindance

Keyaam said:


> Therion dna 200 in 133w mode
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you upgrade the chip or buy it that way? Never seen a Therion in this configuration.


----------



## Rusty

#Mage#Minikin1.5


----------



## Clouds4Days

Raindance said:


> Did you upgrade the chip or buy it that way? Never seen a Therion in this configuration.



They came out this way but ive heard they have been discontinued and the new dna250 chip is going to be used in the Therion from now providing 166w

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Takie

Raindance said:


> Did you upgrade the chip or buy it that way? Never seen a Therion in this configuration.



It is the new release from Lost Vape with the upgraded chip. I stand to correction but it started becoming available in the country from last week.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Takie

Clouds4Days said:


> They came out this way but ive heard they have been discontinued and the new dna250 chip is going to be used in the Therion from now providing 166w



100% correct, it is a far more efficient chip the DNA250(2amp charging) compared to the DNA200 (1amp charging) but I would have preferred if they put a Dicode or VO in the Therion this time round. DNA is getting boring and the DNA250 was such an anti-climax on its release.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Takie said:


> @Rob Fisher made me post... I blame him!



Welcome Takie! I'm glad you decided to post

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

New friend for the SM25






Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Takie said:


> 100% correct, it is a far more efficient chip the DNA250(2amp charging) compared to the DNA200 (1amp charging) but I would have preferred if they put a Dicode or VO in the Therion this time round. DNA is getting boring and the DNA250 was such an anti-climax on its release.


 I will never get sick of the SDNA. Might be boring but it does the job properly every time no matter what build

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Not in my hand right now, but these mods wouldn't leave my hand Saturday evening! The broadside mech is BRILLIANT️ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## kevkev

Today's poison: BB White and Kreeds Custard. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Such beautiful mods @kevkev 
They are in pristine condition

What builds are you finding happiness with on the OL16s if I may ask?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kevkev

Silver said:


> Such beautiful mods @kevkev
> They are in pristine condition
> 
> What builds are you finding happiness with on the OL16s if I may ask?



Thank you @Silver I tend to baby my REO's 

Been through many builds on these and have settled on simple Dual 28g 7/8 wrap Vapowire Kanthal around a 2.5mm screwdriver. Coils are same height as posts and as close to the posts as possible. Gives me a nice mellow vape, perfect for long flavourful hits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

kevkev said:


> Thank you @Silver I tend to baby my REO's
> 
> Been through many builds on these and have settled on simple Dual 28g 7/8 wrap Vapowire Kanthal around a 2.5mm screwdriver. Coils are same height as posts and as close to the posts as possible. Gives me a nice mellow vape, perfect for long flavourful hits.



Thanks @kevkev 
Me too - i love my Reos and try not to bump them even though they can take a beating - lol

Thanks - I too am currently on 28g Vapowire Kanthal - dual coils. But I am still on 2mm. Going to try your 2.5mm ID next. Also need to experiment more with the coil placement. What a lovely atty - such great flavour on the longer lung hits as you say!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## anthony001

Loving local

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## anthony001

No filter needed

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Ian_F

VGOD / Merlin / Bubble Purp

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905

So finally I joined the Minikin band wagon... Some new Coil Empire juice too!Best way to start my week,new vape gear!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Jp1905

Raspberry Slushy is for Mondays!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Jp1905 said:


> So finally I joined the Minikin band wagon... Some new Coil Empire juice too!Best way to start my week,new vape gear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Great looking setup!!


----------



## DirtyD

Jp1905 said:


> So finally I joined the Minikin band wagon... Some new Coil Empire juice too!Best way to start my week,new vape gear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow that's beautiful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtyD

My ADV devices with their awesome Mage tanks, the new GTA on the right (finally figured it out , I think  and the trusty and awesome RTA on the left. .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Some serious FOMO finally sorted 
Serpent mini 25 dual clapton build @70watts
Hugo 133 whom never fails to impress and finally trying some XXX

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rude Rudi

When in Cape Town...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## OhmzRaw

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 76863
> View attachment 76864
> View attachment 76865
> View attachment 76866


Loving that hands drip tip on the twisp

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Daniel

Rude Rudi said:


> When in Cape Town...



Lekker man , remember Blou Petertjie fondly , well most of it .....  You should try a Mermaids Orgasm if they still make it , yes it's pick but it's really nice so they say *ahem* 'we don't drink pink drinks Dave ....'


----------



## Rude Rudi

Daniel said:


> Lekker man , remember Blou Petertjie fondly , well most of it .....  You should try a Mermaids Orgasm if they still make it , yes it's pick but it's really nice so they say *ahem* 'we don't drink pink drinks Dave ....'




LOL! Will do!!
I'll post a pic just for you!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rude Rudi said:


> When in Cape Town...


One drinks wine!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Rude Rudi said:


> When in Cape Town...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[Inserts "Jealous" Rating Here]

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Takie

Quick checkin.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Rude Rudi

By special request, this has now been renamed the Mermaid's Tantrum, to be more politically correct. It is indeed pink, very pink. It is also sweet, very, very sweet but reassuringly pleasant!

BTW the Sex on the Beach 'pink drink' is now known as Fun in the Sun...no shit...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

Rude Rudi said:


> By special request, this has now been renamed the Mermaid's Tantrum, to be more politically correct. It is indeed pink, very pink. It is also sweet, very, very sweet but reassuringly pleasant!
> 
> BTW the Sex on the Beach 'pink drink' is now known as Fun in the Sun...no shit...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lakker you must have had funny Looks then again it's Cape Town  

Joining you....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Great one @Rude Rudi !
From Kilimanjaro to Cape Town!
Loving your travels

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Takie said:


> Quick checkin.
> View attachment 76873



I need that tank @Takie! What is it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Takie

Rob Fisher said:


> I need that tank @Takie! What is it?



E-Pheonix Hurricane v1.3 LE.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Mrs Silver made us some smoothies

Yoghurt , honey , blackberry , strawberry and raspberry

Now let's see how it compares to NCV Frozen plus strawberry

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Augvape MerLin Mini RTA on test!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Serpent Sub on Test

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Deckie

Athena Pride, Serpent Mini 25, @hands drip tip, Dinner Lady - Lemon Tart.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Stosta

Deckie said:


> Athena Pride, Serpent Mini 25, @hands drip tip, Dinner Lady - Lemon Tart.
> View attachment 77007


Absolutely stunning setup @Deckie !! Great job

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

Deckie said:


> Athena Pride, Serpent Mini 25, @hands drip tip, Dinner Lady - Lemon Tart.
> [



Look a mini me uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deckie

Stosta said:


> Absolutely stunning setup @Deckie !! Great job


Thanks @Stosta , I just need @hands to make me a drip tip that matches.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Deckie said:


> Athena Pride, Serpent Mini 25, @hands drip tip, Dinner Lady - Lemon Tart.



Yes Please! Is this not the best of the best of the best?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes Please! Is this not the best of the best of the best?


It is Rob. When I had a look at yours on Saturday & felt the weight I was a bit unsure but the stabilized wood won me over, but in the hand it's excellently balanced & the weight becomes negligible. The pics on @Sir Vape 's site don't do this particular 1 any justice, just magnificent. I just need to ask @hands to craft me some nice drip tips. I'm actually more impressed with this one. Now I understand why yours goes everywhere.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## skola

I foresee a showdown of the mini RTA's thread pop up soon by Mr. @Rob Fisher!! 
Serpent Mini 25 VS. The Merlin Mini!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bush Vaper

The Green Mamba!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Greyz

Steampunk'd Wraith Kit
Velocity v2 BF with Glass cap
DIY Yum Yum (Peanut Butter and Cream with a hint of chocolate)

I just love how the Glass cap gives the mod an old school, Marantz bulb amplifier, feel.  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## DirtyD

Yes it's a clone but it's still purdddyyy

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Mac75

Special reserve squared
Duchess and vm4






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Deckie said:


> Athena Pride, Serpent Mini 25, @hands drip tip, Dinner Lady - Lemon Tart.
> View attachment 77007



That looks gorgeous @Deckie !
Wishing you all the best
I love the purple at the top part. Just beautiful

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Mac75 said:


> Special reserve squared
> Duchess and vm4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Great to see @Mac75 
Which juice is in the Cyclone vs the OL16?
And is that an enlarged airhole on the cyclone? Still MTL?


----------



## Deckie

Silver said:


> That looks gorgeous @Deckie !
> Wishing you all the best
> I love the purple at the top part. Just beautiful


Thanks @Silver ... she's a beauty

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mac75

Silver said:


> Great to see @Mac75
> Which juice is in the Cyclone vs the OL16?
> And is that an enlarged airhole on the cyclone? Still MTL?



Hey @Silver. Duchess in cyclone. Yep drilled out to 2mm. Comfortable MTL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Mac75 said:


> Hey @Silver. Duchess in cyclone. Yep drilled out to 2mm. Comfortable MTL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice looking hole @Mac75 !

Oh no, hoping blujeenz doesnt spot that. Hehe

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tockit

Year end function, out and about with the hohm slice and he's 25





Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Sideshow

First post here on the Forum - looks to be an awesome community!

Handcheck - its 'Blingy' but it serves its purpose well:

Mod: Sigelei Snow Wolf 218W
Atomizer: Geekvape Avocado 24 RDTA
Juice: Hazelnut Latte by Blends of Distinction

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

Sideshow said:


> First post here on the Forum - looks to be an awesome community!
> 
> Handcheck - its 'Blingy' but it serves its purpose well:
> 
> Mod: Sigelei Snow Wolf 218W
> Atomizer: Geekvape Avocado 24 RDTA
> Juice: Hazelnut Latte by Blends of Distinction


Welcome @Sideshow ! That's a good looking setup, I like the earthy tones mixed with the gold, even the bottle matches!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Deckie

Sideshow said:


> First post here on the Forum - looks to be an awesome community!
> 
> Handcheck - its 'Blingy' but it serves its purpose well:
> 
> Mod: Sigelei Snow Wolf 218W
> Atomizer: Geekvape Avocado 24 RDTA
> Juice: Hazelnut Latte by Blends of Distinction


Stunning setup @Sideshow


----------



## Sideshow

Stosta said:


> Welcome @Sideshow ! That's a good looking setup, I like the earthy tones mixed with the gold, even the bottle matches!


Ahhh thank-you, you far too kind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Mage and Osub

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Greyz

FreeMax Starre Pure
Atop the Presa 100W 
the flavour on this tank is outstanding, although top airflow the air is directed down and under the coil. 
Even at 65W this tank remains cool and doesn't get hot 






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Surge26

vgod mech with trinity 3mg 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Surge26

vgod mech with trinity 3mg

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine

Greyz said:


> Steampunk'd Wraith Kit
> Velocity v2 BF with Glass cap
> DIY Yum Yum (Peanut Butter and Cream with a hint of chocolate)
> 
> I just love how the Glass cap gives the mod an old school, Marantz bulb amplifier, feel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



@Greyz

Hi there. Does that Velocity RDA come with a glass drip tip as well as a Stainless steel one? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

Waine said:


> @Greyz
> 
> Hi there. Does that Velocity RDA come with a glass drip tip as well as a Stainless steel one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi @Waine, yes it came with a SS and Glass top cap. I'm not sure if they all do as I bought the dripper from a mat.


----------



## Silver

Avo on RX in hand

This Avo produces great flavour. Am enjoying it a lot.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Mac75

Silver said:


> Avo on RX in hand
> 
> This Avo produces great flavour. Am enjoying it a lot.
> 
> View attachment 77237



The 22 is still one of my favorites. TC vaping the last bit of nutty custard by fusion. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Takie

Just stopping by a few friends shops before heading off to the BIG SHOW! Somebody we all know seems to like copying me! BASTARD!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

Takie said:


> Just stopping by a few friends shops before heading off to the BIG SHOW! Somebody we all know seems to like copying me! BASTARD!
> View attachment 77286




What the heck are those?! Please tell us more @Takie !


----------



## Sideshow

Takie said:


> Just stopping by a few friends shops before heading off to the BIG SHOW! Somebody we all know seems to like copying me! BASTARD!
> View attachment 77286


I don't know what it is...I don't know how it performs...but I friggin need one!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OMG!


----------



## Deckie

anything I Post from now on with be bland.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Takie

Stosta said:


> What the heck are those?! Please tell us more @Takie !



Sure!

Mods are: Gepetto Elite v4 (left) and SLAG LE (right)
Attys are: Hurricane v1.3 (left) and Hussar + Ti AFC + Ti Topcap + Ultem tank + Ultem DT (right).

Let me know if you have any other questions?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Takie said:


> Sure!
> 
> Mods are: Gepetto Elite v4 (left) and SLAG LE (right)
> Attys are: Hurricane v1.3 (left) and Hussar + Ti AFC + Ti Topcap + Ultem tank + Ultem DT (right).
> 
> Let me know if you have any other questions?


Thanks! Just one more...

Can I send you my address so you can send me one of them?


----------



## Deckie

Stosta said:


> Thanks! Just one more...
> 
> Can I send you my address so you can send me one of them?


@Stosta .... dibs if you don't like it, I'll offer you R 150

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## greybush

Takie said:


> Sure!
> 
> Mods are: Gepetto Elite v4 (left) and SLAG LE (right)
> Attys are: Hurricane v1.3 (left) and Hussar + Ti AFC + Ti Topcap + Ultem tank + Ultem DT (right).
> 
> Let me know if you have any other questions?



What juice do you put in the lavish mods?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnoF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

New panels
New drip tip
New o rings 
New glass  






Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

Greyz said:


> Hi @Waine, yes it came with a SS and Glass top cap. I'm not sure if they all do as I bought the dripper from a mat.



Hi there @Greyz I picked up a Velocity V2 clone today. It came with the glass piece. Loving it to bits. It's much better than the V1. Awesome price too. R300. Now I have my eye on a second one. The glass piece works perfectly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

Waine said:


> Hi there @Greyz I picked up a Velocity V2 clone today. It came with the glass piece. Loving it to bits. It's much better than the V1. Awesome price too. R300. Now I have my eye on a second one. The glass piece works perfectly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi @Waine, may I ask where you picked up the Velocity V2? I'm considering another one as this one is now dedicated to the Wraith. 
The Glass cap on my Velo fits a little too loose for my liking, how does yours fit?


----------



## BioHAZarD

Takie said:


> Just stopping by a few friends shops before heading off to the BIG SHOW! Somebody we all know seems to like copying me! BASTARD!
> View attachment 77286


Awesome mods dude

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snowball

So to day I twisted my first stainless coil and got .42 Ohms from 12 raps in a Goblin mini and flavour is absolutely amazing with it. Using a 70w iStick Pico

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Caramia

Snowball said:


> So to day I twisted my first stainless coil and got .42 Ohms from 12 raps in a Goblin mini and flavour is absolutely amazing with it. Using a 70w iStick Pico


@Snowball - I like the Crawdad in your profile pic, is it yours?


----------



## Daniel

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> View attachment 77330


Don't you just HATE that button? Mine can compete with a rattle snake.....


----------



## Caramia

My early XMas box from me to me, so I can actually see the photos I have to draw for moolah in order to buy more vape stuffs, "Vlam" (the moths are very attracted to this one, more than the desktop or iPads, so "Mot om Vlam" - _Marita van der Vyver):_

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

Caramia said:


> My early XMas box from me to me, so I can actually see the photos I have to draw for moolah in order to buy more vape stuffs, "Vlam" (the moths are very attracted to this one, more than the desktop or iPads, so "Mot om Vlam" - _Marita van der Vyver):_
> View attachment 77331


Still rocking my XPS-15 five years later.... Trust me you have a good one....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia

Daniel said:


> Still rocking my XPS-15 five years later.... Trust me you have a good one....


Thanx @Daniel, and yep, Hubby had that same one, it had quite a couple of coffees, pint of Guinness and Coca Cola dunked, went flying a couple of times, lost the whole screen/flap, and it is still going for some minion at their Company. He now has the super duper one with touch screen an' all, it is a beast (but at that price, I would expect a herd).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Daniel said:


> Don't you just HATE that button? Mine can compete with a rattle snake.....


My favorite is the high pitched whine with low resistance builds. Screeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! Should have just stuck to DNA but sheesh cant carry a huge 3 battery mod and couldnt find another SDNA.

Little beast does kick like a mule though lets hand it that.


----------



## Waine

Waine said:


> Hi there @Greyz I picked up a Velocity V2 clone today. It came with the glass piece. Loving it to bits. It's much better than the V1. Awesome price too. R300. Now I have my eye on a second one. The glass piece works perfectly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






This little Velocity V2 Clone RDA is a great buy. Cleaned and wicked it last night. Single coil, 22 Ga Kanthal, 6 and a half wraps, 45 degree slug wick style. O.43 Ohms, Brilliant vape with the "Crack Pipe" looking glass drip tip. Lol. Works great with the Stainless Steel cap too, which is a bit shorter than the V1 but with better air flow control.

Rocking with some super DIY juice I made. So happy. This one is better than the Velocity V1. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jp1905

Taking the wife to St Helena for the weekend,travel pack packed and ready to change the weather from sunny to overcast...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Hohm Slice with OBS Engine, which needs a refill.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Zebelial

Andre said:


> Hohm Slice with OBS Engine, which needs a refill.


I have one of those obs engines and they are just awesome. Haven't even picked up my 25 Griffin plus since 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Deckie

Andre said:


> Hohm Slice with OBS Engine, which needs a refill.


Beautifull setup Andre. What's your views on the OBS so far?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rabbitneko

Some Cape Town traffic this Friday afternoon. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Titan69

Friday afternoon ritual. Loving the Avo.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ernst

Friday Braai and testing out my diy.





Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Pixstar



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Andre

Deckie said:


> Beautifull setup Andre. What's your views on the OBS so far?


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-underrated-fuji-gta-rta-a-mini-review.t31191/page-3#post-470385

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Friday after work.. vape n a leka cold one ..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

Minikin 2 with SM25 adorned with a temp drip tip until I get me Tips by Hands on Monday! 
Managed to drop my SM on day one and broke the drip tip! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jp1905

St Helena jou lekker ding


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine

Lying in bed, radio on, sucking on one of my 3 beloved Fuji GTA RTA's, with some "RWhy4" DIY juice, perusing some posts here. 

I have jumped ship to "Semi Mechanical" Mods with 2 Noisy Crickets and Two Tesla Invader 3 Semi Mech mods. I love the simplicity, no fuss, less to go wrong electronically, longer lasting. I'm not a very social person, looks mean little to me. I crave reliability and long lasting products. 

Don't get me wrong, I love making e-friends. That's one thing I enjoy about this awesome forum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Whiteout with Azeroth
Minikin V2 with SM25 and my latest @hands driptip






Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## E.T.

Just chilling waiting for the popo to come take fingerprints

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KZOR

E.T. said:


> Just chilling


Het jy 'n lisensie vir daai lemur wat op jou skoot rus?

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## E.T.

KZOR said:


> Het jy 'n lisensie vir daai lemur wat op jou skoot rus?


Ha ha die lelike donnel Is n chippin baster

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAVaper

Enjoying my new Limitless RDTA+ that I bought @ the Vape meet today with some milk tart by @BumbleBee 
Awesome flavour.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Just had to add the G Priv to my collection

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR

@Sickboy77 ........ just look at one of the @hands driptips I will be giving away in my next review. Will be a excellent fit for that G-priv. 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-vids-reviews-builds-or-tutorials.t31189/page-3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

KZOR said:


> @Sickboy77 ........ just look at one of the @hands driptips I will be giving away in my next review. Will be a excellent fit for that G-priv.
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-vids-reviews-builds-or-tutorials.t31189/page-3


Sweeeet, will do bud


----------



## boxerulez

Well it is a bit of a rotation at the moment so I thought I'd share the kitchen top new age xmas tree check.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Strontium

Pico and SM22

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Michaelsa

Minikin 1.5 
My trusty little snake 
And some godly Pecan Nut Cream pie from @Zeki Hilmi

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Morning coffee and mouth to lung

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Jp1905

Quick bfast stop,mixed berry freezo with raspberry slushee,lekke combo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Jp1905 said:


> Quick bfast stop,mixed berry freezo with raspberry slushee,lekke combo!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Minikin and mage.. still a killer combo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B_rad

Glazed donut



Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ernst

Another Braai. Got a better looking mod for the hadaly. Not sure what the knife thing is about though but I included it. Have a lekker Sunday everyone.





Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Lazy Sunday Vape...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Scouse45

@Daniel thats a great picture looks like wolverine got locked in a reo prison

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Petri v2 powered up by my ipower

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 6


----------



## Daniel

Smoky Jordan said:


> Petri v2 powered up by my ipower
> View attachment 77613


That knaf could use a new edge

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Takie



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Takie said:


> View attachment 77631
> View attachment 77632
> View attachment 77633



Awesome looking vape setup @Takie

Am scared to ask you to tell us more - in case I get incurable Fomo 

Ah man, ok, tell us more, please!
This is going to be painful

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Petrus

Takie said:


> Just stopping by a few friends shops before heading off to the BIG SHOW! Somebody we all know seems to like copying me! BASTARD!
> View attachment 77286


How do you find the Hassar tank @Takie


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Takie

Silver said:


> Awesome looking vape setup @Takie
> 
> Am scared to ask you to tell us more - in case I get incurable Fomo
> 
> Ah man, ok, tell us more, please!
> This is going to be painful



LOL @Silver 

So the setup is a Lochness v2 mod - running a KLS atty with flo Munzo TopCap.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Takie

Petrus said:


> How do you find the Hassar tank @Takie



Absolutely loving the Hussar - it is so far the best flavor IMHO on the market, I think the comepetion will be between Hussar, Skyline RTA and Hurricane v2.0.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Takie said:


> Absolutely loving the Hussar - it is so far the best flavor IMHO on the market, I think the comepetion will be between Hussar, Skyline RTA and Hurricane v2.0.


Thanks @Takie, going to hit checkout now.


----------



## Silver

Takie said:


> Absolutely loving the Hussar - it is so far the best flavor IMHO on the market, I think the comepetion will be between Hussar, Skyline RTA and Hurricane v2.0.



Now you have me intrigued @Takie
I see Hussar Vapes is a Polish company
Hmmm.... 

Some great vaping companies from Poland

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> Thanks @Takie, going to hit checkout now.



Hussarvapes website is down for maintenance @Petrus

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Hussarvapes website is down for maintenance @Petrus


@Silver, busy on Intaste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Takie

Petrus said:


> Thanks @Takie, going to hit checkout now.



You are not making a mistake - just an FYI, the single deck is the one to get - also try grab the Microkit, Ti AFC and Ti TopCap

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Takie

Silver said:


> Now you have me intrigued @Takie
> I see Hussar Vapes is a Polish company
> Hmmm....
> 
> Some great vaping companies from Poland



Gepetto is Polish, Hussar as well. Skyline is from Greece. Hurricane is Swedish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Takie

Petrus said:


> @Silver, busy on Intaste.



Check vapinart as well...

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## PSySpin

On vacation and rocking my choclate cherry tabocco juice

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Daniel

Some hand dump today...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape

boxerulez said:


> Well it is a bit of a rotation at the moment so I thought I'd share the kitchen top new age xmas tree check.
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin



@boxerulez - So that Choc Mint Ice Cream is the enyawreclaw recipe ey? Its great ey.... but not like mind blowing, just great. I made 200ml and im about 50ml into the first one, its my late night before bed vape at this point.... But I was really hoping for more from that recipe, if the Creme the Menthe wasnt in there, it would be pretty flat??? What are your thoughts?


----------



## boxerulez

Chukin'Vape said:


> @boxerulez - So that Choc Mint Ice Cream is the enyawreclaw recipe ey? Its great ey.... but not like mind blowing, just great. I made 200ml and im about 50ml into the first one, its my late night before bed vape at this point.... But I was really hoping for more from that recipe, if the Creme the Menthe wasnt in there, it would be pretty flat??? What are your thoughts?



I am enjoying it, pretty mellow yes but what I really like is that the chocolate is not overpowering in this, it is after all CHOC CHIP in mint icecream. Also a lot of people expect an Icy kick from this whereas that is simply not how a mint icecream is. Smooth and minty, I like it.


The only problem with this is how it cloggs up your coils

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

boxerulez said:


> I am enjoying it, pretty mellow yes but what I really like is that the chocolate is not overpowering in this, it is after all CHOC CHIP in mint icecream. Also a lot of people expect an Icy kick from this whereas that is simply not how a mint icecream is. Smooth and minty, I like it.
> 
> 
> The only problem with this is how it cloggs up your coils


I literally said the same thing last night about the chocolate not being "in ya face" - two tanks and your coils are gunked up. I halved my sweetener to 0.75 deviating from the recipe - but its still a mess ey. 

The question is tho, if aliens appeared - and threatened to abduct and probe you..... and you read somewhere that VG melts them - so you reach out knowing that the juice you throw on it would be wasted - as you reach out you see..



Which juice would melt that alien?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez

Chukin'Vape said:


> I literally said the same thing last night about the chocolate not being "in ya face" - two tanks and your coils are gunked up. I halved my sweetener to 0.75 deviating from the recipe - but its still a mess ey.
> 
> The question is tho, if aliens appeared - and threatened to abduct and probe you..... and you read somewhere that VG melts them - so you reach out knowing that the juice you throw on it would be wasted - as you reach out you see..
> View attachment 77710
> 
> 
> Which juice would melt that alien?



Ahhh see what you did there 

Definitely the DIY, I completely understand WHY vendors can charge an arm and a leg, they must bin a shitload of prototypes before releasing. Then some of them just mix up whatever and bottle it and it is just fatastic due to the streissand effect.

@Chukin'Vape the only strange behaviour of this juice worth mentioning, is that although the coils do become gunked up pretty soon, the flavour does not change radically vaping them in that state. I think the cuprit is the Inawera Milk Chocolate. Perhaps @Rude Rudi can give us his opinion here?


----------



## Rude Rudi

boxerulez said:


> Ahhh see what you did there
> 
> Definitely the DIY, I completely understand WHY vendors can charge an arm and a leg, they must bin a shitload of prototypes before releasing. Then some of them just mix up whatever and bottle it and it is just fatastic due to the streissand effect.
> 
> @Chukin'Vape the only strange behaviour of this juice worth mentioning, is that although the coils do become gunked up pretty soon, the flavour does not change radically vaping them in that state. I think the cuprit is the Inawera Milk Chocolate. Perhaps @Rude Rudi can give us his opinion here?



I assume you are using the Cuprian original recipe? There may be other juices in your rotation which aggravates the coil gunking...?
I have played quite a bit with the INW Milk Choc lately - mostly because I got a bucket load at the Flavour Mill sale - and have had no excess gunking going on...

I have made various recipes using it including Turkish Delight, Cuprian, Cuprian without the Creme de Menthe, Chocolate Milkshakes, Twixted Nut, Tollhouse, etc - and no problem.

I have rotated my tanks and dripped mostly and can honestly say that I don't find it has been any better or worse then my regular juice.

I'll use the analogy of a policeman which arrives at a homicide/crime scene and gets arrested by the FBI as the police officer was at the crime scene - although someone else killed the person earlier...

Same with the gunking - caused previously/systematically and the Milk Choc gets blamed as it was the last juice used...

IMO if you want to experience the best flavour (and cloud), re-wick every 3 days or so and give your coils a clean at the same time. I give them a quick scrub with an old toothbrush, dry burn and rewick - good as new!

@boxerulez @Chukin'Vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Rude Rudi said:


> I assume you are using the Cuprian original recipe? There may be other juices in your rotation which aggravates the coil gunking...?
> I have played quite a bit with the INW Milk Choc lately - mostly because I got a bucket load at the Flavour Mill sale - and have had no excess gunking going on...
> 
> I have made various recipes using it including Turkish Delight, Cuprian, Cuprian without the Creme de Menthe, Chocolate Milkshakes, Twixted Nut, Tollhouse, etc - and no problem.
> 
> I have rotated my tanks and dripped mostly and can honestly say that I don't find it has been any better or worse then my regular juice.
> 
> I'll use the analogy of a policeman which arrives at a homicide/crime scene and gets arrested by the FBI as the police officer was at the crime scene - although someone else killed the person earlier...
> 
> Same with the gunking - caused previously/systematically and the Milk Choc gets blamed as it was the last juice used...
> 
> IMO if you want to experience the best flavour (and cloud), re-wick every 3 days or so and give your coils a clean at the same time. I give them a quick scrub with an old toothbrush, dry burn and rewick - good as new!
> 
> @boxerulez @Chukin'Vape



I agree with you @Rude Rudi - The milk choc does always get the blame, but the big contributor here is also -

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez

Rude Rudi said:


> I assume you are using the Cuprian original recipe? There may be other juices in your rotation which aggravates the coil gunking...?
> I have played quite a bit with the INW Milk Choc lately - mostly because I got a bucket load at the Flavour Mill sale - and have had no excess gunking going on...
> 
> I have made various recipes using it including Turkish Delight, Cuprian, Cuprian without the Creme de Menthe, Chocolate Milkshakes, Twixted Nut, Tollhouse, etc - and no problem.
> 
> I have rotated my tanks and dripped mostly and can honestly say that I don't find it has been any better or worse then my regular juice.
> 
> I'll use the analogy of a policeman which arrives at a homicide/crime scene and gets arrested by the FBI as the police officer was at the crime scene - although someone else killed the person earlier...
> 
> Same with the gunking - caused previously/systematically and the Milk Choc gets blamed as it was the last juice used...
> 
> IMO if you want to experience the best flavour (and cloud), re-wick every 3 days or so and give your coils a clean at the same time. I give them a quick scrub with an old toothbrush, dry burn and rewick - good as new!
> 
> @boxerulez @Chukin'Vape




I rewick every time I change juice.

Got 2 days just Cuprian straight except for FA Meringue instead of Cap? I speak under correction but I know I either subbed Meringue or Marshmallow whichever goes in this recipe. Notes on my tablet at home.


----------



## Rude Rudi

Chukin'Vape said:


> I agree with you @Rude Rudi - The milk choc does always get the blame, but the big contributor here is also -
> View attachment 77714




Yip...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SuicideZA

Was recommended the Wotofo Serpent Mini 25 mm by @RobFischer. What a RTA! Unreal flavour, unreal vapour all at 30W and under.


----------



## Rob Fisher

asMODus Silvanusa with a Merlin Mini on top and XXX inside! I must say I'm impressed with the flavour from the Merlin!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Wind down vape, why do Corporate always want everything done in Dec it's like they just woke up and went 'oh shit we have all this IT budget we need to spend it!' counting the days.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

this juice is as good as the name sake..the galatic president wud approve

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Petrus said:


> View attachment 77754


Is it just the angle of the photo as I can't see where the door slides off? Looks almost rounded at the one side looks stellar! Is it a Mini?

**nevermind vakansie brein it's the non door side


----------



## Petrus

Daniel said:


> Is it just the angle of the photo as I can't see where the door slides off? Looks almost rounded at the one side looks stellar! Is it a Mini?
> 
> **nevermind vakansie brein it's the non door side


Yes, it is a mini and the door is at the bottom.


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## boxerulez

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 77824


So...


thoughts on this compared to the iCare?

I have been thinking about a pod and leaving my Minikins at home. Do not like carting them up and down.


----------



## Rob Fisher

boxerulez said:


> So...
> 
> 
> thoughts on this compared to the iCare?
> 
> I have been thinking about a pod and leaving my Minikins at home. Do not like carting them up and down.



Most of these "starter kits" are really Mickey Mouse and not satisfying. But the MyJet is better than the iCare after spending a few minutes with it.

The Twisp Clearo 2 is WAY better than any of these starter kits!

But I will play with the MyJet for a few days before making an informed decision.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

All Matchy Matcherson CF

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Most of these "starter kits" are really Mickey Mouse and not satisfying. But the MyJet is better than the iCare after spending a few minutes with it.
> 
> The Twisp Clearo 2 is WAY better than any of these starter kits!
> 
> But I will play with the MyJet for a few days before making an informed decision.


Between the Juul, iCare and MyJet, this person thinks the Juul is the best by far. Warning: wall of text!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Andre said:


> Between the Juul, iCare and MyJet, this person thinks the Juul is the best by far. Warning: wall of text!


holy hell is that a phd dissertation there @Andre

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Between the Juul, iCare and MyJet, this person thinks the Juul is the best by far. Warning: wall of text!



Thanks @Andre! I must say they are all pretty disappointing and can understand why smokers try vaping and give up... one thing is for sure and that is if one is using any of these iCare, MyJet type things that you really need to up the nic and flavour profiles... I can't even taste much menthol or Litchi of my XXX in them... I have had to resort to powerful Tropical Ice... I'm about to empty the XXX and refill with Tropical Ice now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

Thanks to the piss poor 3rd party the courier guy uses in East London, I have no handcheck for you guys.

Extremely disappointed with the service of Intertown Transport lately. They just dont give a hoot about clearing airfreight in the mornings.

I am willing to bet that I will only see my @hands tips tomorrow

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Waine

This is in my rotation at my office today. 

The Tesla Invader 3 Mods are fantastic in all facets, hard hitters, and robust as a prison door. In fact they have enslaved my love for this style of mods. So simple yet effective! I will be getting another as soon as the cash flow allows. As you can see, setting no 2 on the pedometers is more than sufficient for me.

I am enjoying the DIY experience so much. I have made buckets of the stuff. Quite frankly, I cannot see myself buying another bottle of commercial e-juice again. For some, once the DIY bug bites, there is no turning back. But that's just me. 

Have a Super Tuesday everyone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Jp1905

Cold one for me then some steak for supper...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BeginnerVape87



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

leprechaun with diy penut butter custard which i love...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## E.T.

Watching Walking dead and my new silvervein door from @Oupa van vapourmountain

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Chronix

Got some strawberry milkshake in the halcyon and fruit slushy in the petri

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yagya

These 2 setups in my daily rotation, sitting on my desk and befgjng to be vaped..all day long. 
Petri on minikin with Zodiac's CB2, best cinnamon ever. Serpent 25 on noisy with SD, strawberry delight, also Zodiac.
The coils on the serpent is 28g SS for true awesomeness.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

Waine said:


> The Tesla Invader 3 Mods are fantastic in all facets, hard hitters, and robust as a prison door. In fact they have enslaved my love for this style of mods. So simple yet effective! I will be getting another as soon as the cash flow allows. As you can see, setting no 2 on the pedometers is more than sufficient for me.



Really intrigued by these , was thinking of getting a NCII as well. I'm also a simple vaper don't like fidgiting with TC and different wattages blah blah so this might be the way forward. Sell the VGOD (I DO like the battery life on it though) and get like three of these  , or just get some Pico Squeezas ......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

Daniel said:


> Really intrigued by these , was thinking of getting a NCII as well. I'm also a simple vaper don't like fidgiting with TC and different wattages blah blah so this might be the way forward. Sell the VGOD (I DO like the battery life on it though) and get like three of these  , or just get some Pico Squeezas ......



@Daniel A NCII and a Tesla Invader III will delight you. Having 2 of each brings my such uncomplicated joy. I am the same. TC mostly fails me. I am over fiddling with features and lights. I do like good looks, but I cannot afford stabilized wood mods, or chunky metal Mods. I just want a good clean simple vape. More so, I like gadgets that are reliable and built to last. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Good Morning Guys and Girls. It is 04h00 in the morning, Vaping some Black Barrel Whisky, and HRH is giving me shyte because of the flash. Enjoy your day guys.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

BeginnerVape87 said:


> View attachment 77887


Ooooh!!!

Please let me know more about that Reverb juice @BeginnerVape87 !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands

My EDC

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine

This RWhy4 DIY is so delicious. Helping me ease through this mornings work challenges.

The simple chubby Velocity V2 Clone RDA gives is such a pleasurable vape on the Tesla. Love this little rig.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel

What have I been missing, this dual coil thing might grow on me...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

The mech life....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Coldcat



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rabbitneko

Finally part of the Serpent family! So stoked.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

rabbitneko said:


> Finally part of the Serpent family! So stoked.
> 
> View attachment 77995


Loving the all black!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

All black man this tank is sexy on this mod.... Might be the beer talking

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

A very nice and smooth Spearmint Menthol Juice! @Troll Brothers Elixirs Orpiment in the Hadalay on the DNA200!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Tockit

Oh hello, good morning.





Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Paulie

Marzuq said:


> The mech life....
> 
> View attachment 77951


Love mine they great! Hits very hard!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

Paulie said:


> Love mine they great! Hits very hard!!


 its awesome couldnt agree more. Now i am on the hunt for an authentic goon 24 to pair it with.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paulie

Marzuq said:


> its awesome couldnt agree more. Now i am on the hunt for an authentic goon 24 to pair it with.


Its perfect with goon bro!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SpiralSequence

Finally got my first DNA device. Smooth as a baby's bum.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Jp1905

Wow!That thing is gorgeous @Rob Fisher


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 78065
> View attachment 78066


Very nice Rob, that M17 is a beaut.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 78065
> View attachment 78066



Very sexy mod

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## acorn

My non-identical twins

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Nailedit77

Pico has new life

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Reinette

SAVaper said:


> Enjoying my new Limitless RDTA+ that I bought @ the Vape meet today with some milk tart by @BumbleBee
> Awesome flavour.
> 
> View attachment 77549



Enjoy every moment of it @SAVaper  The patterns on the RTDA is awesome!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ian_F



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Ian_F said:


>


Ah. The Phantom 400w deluxe see through model. Insane.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## arbdullah

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> Ah. The Phantom 400w deluxe see through model. Insane.


I didn't even know that these were in the country.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 78109


How's it vape @BumbleBee ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Stosta said:


> How's it vape @BumbleBee ?


Dry, very dry... I think I overwicked

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Ian_F

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> Ah. The Phantom 400w deluxe see through model. Insane.



Flavour through the roof, clouds not great ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Reinette

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## gdigitel

Stosta said:


> How's it vape @BumbleBee ?


I bet it's purrrfect

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mac75

Some coffee cake with specially made 28/38 claptons in my OL. Flavor is insane 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## KarlDP

ijust S with some Zodiac Milky loops.

Left my RX with Avo at home..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Triple X Baby! My go to go to go to Joooose!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Mac75 said:


> Some coffee cake with specially made 28/38 claptons in my OL. Flavor is insane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sounds great. The ramp up must just be perfect? Dual or single? Ohms? More importantly, who made them for you?

I have been using Rof Vape prebuilt claptons (with 26G kernel and 32G wrapped), single at 0.85 ohms in my OL16. Flavour is awesome, but ramp up is a tad slow. ID is around 2.6mm, which is perfect for my ceramic wicks.


----------



## Mac75

Andre said:


> That sounds great. The ramp up must just be perfect? Dual or single? Ohms? More importantly, who made them for you?
> 
> I have been using Rof Vape prebuilt claptons (with 26G kernel and 32G wrapped), single at 0.85 ohms in my OL16. Flavour is awesome, but ramp up is a tad slow. ID is around 2.6mm, which is perfect for my ceramic wicks.



Made myself with the daedalus. Used 28g ss316l core wrapped with 38g ni80. 5 wraps 2.5mm id. Dual coils come out at .35ohms. Ramp up is almost instant. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Mac75 said:


> Made myself with the daedalus. Used 28g ss316l core wrapped with 38g ni80. 5 wraps 2.5mm id. Dual coils come out at .35ohms. Ramp up is almost instant.


Wow, exactly what I need. Consider selling some of the claptoned wire?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Akash

@Andre where did you get the ceramic wicking. Keen on experimenting with different wicks


----------



## Andre

Akash said:


> @Andre where did you get the ceramic wicking. Keen on experimenting with different wicks


From the USA, but illegal for them to export. If you can find a mate willing to take the risk. Get them here.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Daniel

Andre said:


> Wow, exactly what I need. Consider selling some of the claptoned wire?



@Mac75 I'd also be keen on some pre made coils like these , my OL16's are incoming so need a good build for it ...... hell this might work in my tanks as well


----------



## Akash

Thanks @Andre i think I'll just wait for a local option should that become available in the future

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

Marzuq said:


> The mech life....
> 
> View attachment 77951



OMG that mod looks amaze balls. How I would love to own one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waine

This 22mm Clone Goon RDA is probably the best RDA I own. Loving it. OCD dictates that I must now get the stainless steel one.

DIY all the way for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

#dotmod4life...life of a dripper

ry4 str8 up with a touch of acetyl pryzine (however u spell it)0.25 ohm ni80...1st time trying ni80 and talk abt flavour

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jp1905

Happy weekend all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Johan9779

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Reinette

Jp1905 said:


> Happy weekend all!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You two @Jp1905, have a awesome one


----------



## Stosta

Oh man I could do with a beer! Those look unreal 

Curses on you both @Jp1905 and @Johan9779 !

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Daniel

Stosta said:


> Oh man I could do with a beer! Those look unreal
> 
> Curses on you both @Jp1905 and @Johan9779 !


Ja nee dors raak ek nou.... Soon....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz

Some Good Boy in the Rose V3, a fiddly tank with a fill cap that brushes your lips due to the short but very pleasant dip tip- impressive flavour though.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Q-Ball

blujeenz said:


> Some Good Boy in the Rose V3, a fiddly tank with a fill cap that brushes your lips due to the short but very pleasant dip tip- impressive flavour though.
> 
> View attachment 78176



Looks more like a bad boy taking a dump right where you do your hand check.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Anneries

blujeenz said:


> Some Good Boy in the Rose V3, a fiddly tank with a fill cap that brushes your lips due to the short but very pleasant dip tip- impressive flavour though.
> 
> View attachment 78176



I think your LG's fell out ... Better pick it up before the next photo

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Keyaam

Waine said:


> View attachment 78147
> 
> 
> This 22mm Clone Goon RDA is probably the best RDA I own. Loving it. OCD dictates that I must now get the stainless steel one.
> 
> DIY all the way for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Good idea. Sell that one to me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeginnerVape87

Stosta said:


> Ooooh!!!
> 
> Please let me know more about that Reverb juice @BeginnerVape87 !!


Hi there @Stosta 
I quite enjoy the Reverb juice. Very fruity flavor. As I am more of fruity guy this was a huge plus for me in my books.
Taste however differs. But I will strongly recommend it. If you are into fruity flavors I would also suggest trying the Womp juice, also from the @Opus juice line.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Shot @TommyL for the hook up

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Time to relax...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel

Sickboy77 said:


> Time to relax...
> View attachment 78208


Oh Snap! On the beer side that is... Yoh almost dropped my mod...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

Now you see it






Now you don't   






Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Michaelsa

Lite for the night

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Daniel

Morning ritual...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Well......... I've just woken up so "my right bum cheek" at the moment.
Will be vodka and Red Bull in a few moments

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Going down memory lane. MTL just does not do it for me anymore...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Nailedit77



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bush Vaper

The green Mamba is back in action. Big Baby Beast with a T6 Quadruple coil at 0.2 Ohms on top of the Green Minikin

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ettiennedj

At a lodge in Cullinan No cell coverage so uplaoding today. Yesteray...lol : 






Today:







Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## elvin119

Lovely stuff 





Sent from my Note4

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## boxerulez

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Silver

The Crius V3

Still love this tank with dual thin gauge coils. 

Not the most monstrous vape at all but reliable as anything and hasn't ever leaked. I have it on the VTC Mini at 25 Watts. Nice and easy vape. 




Am Vaping Liqua HP (the high VG range) Overdrive. It's a minty light tobacco. More mint than tobacco but I am quite enjoying it

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## gdigitel

boxerulez said:


> Sent from my Serpent Minikin


That nekked minikin looks sexy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## antonherbst

My pico mega with original tank at 32w and Orion eclipse juice. On a day out at goldreefcity. Having fun and an amazing vape. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Johan9779

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tockit

Winding down my Saturday with some DIY kiwi menthol and a cold one. 





Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel

Doing some man stuff....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kodama with Hadaly RDA, Coil Empire Fused Clapton and inside is a new juice... @BumbleBee's new Kiwichi! Buzz this is an awesome juice and after this test it's going into a Serpent Mini 25! Good job Buzz!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> Kodama with Hadaly RDA, Coil Empire Fused Clapton and inside is a new juice... @BumbleBee's new Kiwichi! Buzz this is an awesome juice and after this test it's going into a Serpent Mini 25! Good job Buzz!
> 
> View attachment 78261


I'm glad you like it Rob  

Loving the matchy matchy you've got going on there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeVape



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Cobrali

Some apple pie!






Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## anthony001

Today's handcheck!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nailedit77

Evening choice

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Daniel

After a little tank mishap the trusty Squeeza up for duty. 






Nothing like a good steak and good vape and good company (myself )

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Johan9779

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 78445



Very nice tank. How is the flavor?


----------



## Ernst

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Daniel

Back to my stalwart....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 78445


That's a winner right there


----------



## Noddy

SM25 with the excellent ELP Special Reserve, and Captain Morgan on the side...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

VapeSnow said:


> Very nice tank. How is the flavor?



OutBLOODYstanding!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## igor

What tank is it?


----------



## Rob Fisher

igor said:


> What tank is it?



http://www.ecigssa.co.za/esg-skyline-rta-mtl-dlh.t31666/


----------



## boxerulez

Rob Fisher said:


> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/esg-skyline-rta-mtl-dlh.t31666/


So has it been NOT in your hand since it arrived?

Have you touched an SM since?


----------



## igor

Nice..
Don't keep us in suspense. Better than the sm25 by how much?


----------



## Rob Fisher

boxerulez said:


> So has it been NOT in your hand since it arrived?
> 
> Have you touched an SM since?



It has indeed been my my hand since it arrived...

I did pick up a SM25 to compare and immediately pit stopped them because they felt like they needed a clean and rewick.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez

Rob Fisher said:


> It has indeed been my my hand since it arrived...
> 
> I did pick up a SM25 to compare and immediately pit stopped them because they felt like they needed a clean and rewick.


So it starts... until you end up selling off them all and maxing credit cards for a fleet of Skylines.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

igor said:


> Nice..
> Don't keep us in suspense. Better than the sm25 by how much?



Still playing with different coils and wicking but if the Skyline is 10/10 the SM25 is 7/10.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> Still playing with different coils and wicking but if the Skyline is 10/10 the SM25 is 7/10.


Build Quality or flavor, it's a slippery slope right now....


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Still playing with different coils and wicking but if the Skyline is 10/10 the SM25 is 7/10.



Early clues being dropped....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

Silver said:


> Early clues being dropped....


Unfortunately it's out of reach for most of us.... Availability wise and price. But I'm sure uncle @Rob Fisher will give his honest opinion...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

boxerulez said:


> So it starts... until you end up selling off them all and maxing credit cards for a fleet of Skylines.



Nope that's not gonna happen... the cost of the Skyline means only one for now... plus I have two other high end tanks inbound... and my guess is that they will both be winners... that will give me 3 high end tanks to keep me satisfied. The more I get into this the more I realise that you get two or three favourite mods and tanks and everything else is just a waste... but The SM25's will probably stay in the arsenal because I have become quite attached to them... the Black SM25 has gone today because I'm not a fan of black but the others will stay along with the Merlin Mini... all others will go!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> Build Quality or flavor, it's a slippery slope right now....



Build quality for the Skyline is off the charts and there is no tank that I have seen that comes close... and right now even with me just starting to play with builds the flavour is outstanding... suffice to say I'm happy with my purchase.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> Unfortunately it's out of reach for most of us.... Availability wise and price. But I'm sure uncle @Rob Fisher will give his honest opinion...



Always... that's one of the reason I have stayed independent and not gone into the vape business... I always want to call it as I see it despite sometimes being diametrically opposed to some reviewers. Everything is subjective and I call it as I see it... even if it's my fault that some devices don't perform because of user error... I call it as it pertains to my experience.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KarlDP

@ work with my Ijust S, with some awesome PWM juice from Coil Empire @Yusuf Cape Vaper.
RX200 & Avo24 at home has some PBLS Donuts from The Juice Parlor. Been nursing that bottle. LOL


----------



## Snowball

This little bundle of joy has gone a long ways with me.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Daniel

Astrid is much lighter it seems... My two constants in my life never let me down...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## E.T.

Daniel said:


> Astrid is much lighter it seems... My two constants in my life never let me down...






Same Same but not same

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Smoant Battlestar!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel

E.T. said:


> View attachment 78495
> 
> 
> Same Same but not same


This is getting freaky...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Takie

WASSUP ECIGSSA! - Lets see those hand-checks!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7 | Dislike 1


----------



## antonherbst

Takie said:


> WASSUP ECIGSSA! - Lets see those hand-checks!
> 
> View attachment 78507



Oh wow. That is absolutely stunning. Where, what and how do i get my hands on one of those mods @Takie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

antonherbst said:


> Oh wow. That is absolutely stunning. Where, what and how do i get my hands on one of those mods @Takie



First step is to sell you car and take a second bond on your house...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## boxerulez

Takie said:


> WASSUP ECIGSSA! - Lets see those hand-checks!
> 
> View attachment 78507


That is really good looking colours, however the form factor does not do it for me.

I have to add that most single cell shapes do not appeal to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Got mine today! Thanks @Maxxis and the guys at Lung Candy!
Yes, they hype is real, this Goon kicks all asses proper!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Snow Wolf Mini Plus with ESG Skyline on top!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Noddy

Is that the Snowwolf with the built in battery, uncle @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Noddy said:


> Is that the Snowwolf with the built in battery, uncle @Rob Fisher ?



Yebo @Noddy... the Snow Wolf Mini Plus! Pretty cute!


----------



## Noddy

Rob Fisher said:


> Yebo @Noddy... the Snow Wolf Mini Plus! Pretty cute!



I can't decide between the Minikin V2 and the Snowwolf mini Plus. Any help to make my decision?
Battery life not an issue, will be an indoor only device... But I cannot be at the great Sir's shop to compare the look and feel and weight...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Noddy said:


> I can't decide between the Minikin V2 and the Snowwolf mini Plus. Any help to make my decision?
> Battery life not an issue, will be an indoor only device... But I cannot be at the great Sir's shop to compare the look and feel and weight...



If battery life isn't an issue then the Snow Wolf Mini Plus which is a lot lighter!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bush Vaper

Boom!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Daniel

Dejavu? 







Dark side of the moon...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez

Rob Fisher said:


> If battery life isn't an issue then the Snow Wolf Mini Plus which is a lot lighter!
> View attachment 78552
> View attachment 78553


That white V2 has suddenly grabbed my attention.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ian_F

Fresh from Vape Cartel this evening


New VGOD pro Box mod 
Twisted Messes 2 lite 
Some nice new pre built coils


I'm sounding like a real vaper ... someone kill me now

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Keyaam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Flava



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Keyaam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

@Waine, 1 ahead, 2 behind...



Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## igor

Lovely combo

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Faheem777

Merlin Mini on top of Vaporesso Nebula

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Pit stop time and some door swapping....

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ettiennedj

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some tank testing again... SM25 vs Merlin Mini vs SM Sub.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig

Limitless RDA x Hohm Slice.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> Some tank testing again... SM25 vs Merlin Mini vs SM Sub.
> View attachment 78652


Nice Rob. What are your initial thoughts so far on the SM Sub?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flava

Wanted a mod for the sm25 and this just caught my eye. Nice 'little' device, tank sits perfect on it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Deckie said:


> Nice Rob. What are your initial thoughts so far on the SM Sub?



@Deckie for someone who doesn't build thier own coils it's certainly and option... but for the RTA boys it's Meh... you don't want one.


----------



## boxerulez

acorn said:


> @Waine, 1 ahead, 2 behind...
> View attachment 78598
> 
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


I would love a V2 in that colour...

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## boxerulez

Rob Fisher said:


> @Deckie for someone who doesn't build thier own coils it's certainly and option... but for the RTA boys it's Meh... you don't want one.


Thought as much. After my stint with the Freemaxx Starte Pure... i realised NO prebuilt coil atomiser will ever beat an RTA for me.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## acorn

boxerulez said:


> I would love a V2 in that colour...
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin


The v1 messes? A blue v2 would not have match the Invader love the flavour on the v1 though.

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez

No lol sorry a v2 minikin @acorn

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## acorn

boxerulez said:


> No lol sorry a v2 minikin @acorn
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin


My bad, he he

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


----------



## BillW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> @Deckie for someone who doesn't build thier own coils it's certainly and option... but for the RTA boys it's Meh... you don't want one.


Thanks Rob. I'm looking out for a decent 22mm RTA that hold a decent amount of juice. I've had a SM 22 & for the tank size/juice consumption it just doesn't do it.One sits with nice mods that are made for 22mm tanks & you battle with finding good tanks - tired of my Subtanks


----------



## Daniel

Deckie said:


> Thanks Rob. I'm looking out for a decent 22mm RTA that hold a decent amount of juice. I've had a SM 22 & for the tank size/juice consumption it just doesn't do it.One sits with nice mods that are made for 22mm tanks & you battle with finding good tanks - tired of my Subtanks


Pico Squeeza


----------



## Rob Fisher

Deckie said:


> Thanks Rob. I'm looking out for a decent 22mm RTA that hold a decent amount of juice. I've had a SM 22 & for the tank size/juice consumption it just doesn't do it.One sits with nice mods that are made for 22mm tanks & you battle with finding good tanks - tired of my Subtanks



GSK Skyline? The flavor is great @Deckie. 

Seriously... not sure there is a 22mm RTA that I can recommend other than a SM22...


----------



## Daniel

Deckie said:


> Thanks Rob. I'm looking out for a decent 22mm RTA that hold a decent amount of juice. I've had a SM 22 & for the tank size/juice consumption it just doesn't do it.One sits with nice mods that are made for 22mm tanks & you battle with finding good tanks - tired of my Subtanks


You will go crazy trying to finds that perfect tank. Yes you can spend a crap load and get a HE tank but will it be the end game? That's all in your mind... A few years back we were all satisfied with the Aspire Atlantis and I still have it today. I'm really beginning to think it's all a conspiracy for the consumer to buy more tanks that they don't need.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Late night vaping and shenanigans....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Initial impressions of the OL16 Clone very good build quality no machine oil smell. Flavor is a bit muted with a single coil will do a dual and see. The screws though eish can see they will be a problem.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## skola



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi

My 'stealthy' run-around Dagger...nice and simple


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Rude Rudi said:


> My 'stealthy' run-around Dagger...nice and simple
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You *******, are you at Roccomammas?

EDIT - Your mod matches the table-talker!


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

I just love this setup so much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

antonherbst said:


> I just love this setup so much.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Still the best starter kit and value for money around in my humble opinion!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> Still the best starter kit and value for money around in my humble opinion!



Definitely agree with you there @Rob Fisher. Thanks for the sale. ️️️️️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## foGGyrEader

Vaporesso Giant Dual (don't ask, don't tell) and G-Privy. Lekker soos a cracker ... damn, that sounds cheesy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gersh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Gersh said:


> View attachment 78728
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> @Deckie for someone who doesn't build thier own coils it's certainly and option... but for the RTA boys it's Meh... you don't want one.


What a bummer! Thanks for taking one for us Rob!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eldeo

Smok R80 - TFV8 Beast 
Attack on the FDA
The conglomerate greedy greeners (FDA Martians) won't be able to take our vapes away. We'll unite until they are vaporised.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Waine

Daniel said:


>



@Daniel A while ago I said Reo's look ugly. But the more I see them here, For some reason I am beginning to appreciate the love for these. I suppose it's largely because I am swinging towards a Mech mod man. I want to be a Mech mod collector.

Also, they have this solid, hardy, raw, retro metal appeal. Do they come with the drippers? What is the average price for one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

Waine said:


> @Daniel A while ago I said Reo's look ugly. But the more I see them here, For some reason I am beginning to appreciate the love for these. I suppose it's largely because I am swinging towards a Mech mod man. I want to be a Mech mod collector.
> 
> Also, they have this solid, hardy, raw, retro metal appeal. Do they come with the drippers? What is the average price for one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to the Reo Rock n Roll side 

They are an engineering feat and just a no fuss slap a fresh battery in and vape mech mod. There are various atty options (either authentic or clones which IMO are 80% just as good). You basically get the dripping flavor without the need to drip just squonk and enjoy. 

There are other options as well like the Pico Squeeze, Coppervape, Frankenskull Clone (good luck finding the authentic), and last but not least the Leprechaun our own local creation. 

Prices on the Reo in the second hand market vary depending on condition and extras but you are looking between R1500-2500 and yes they are expensive but will outlast any other mod so it's more of an investment. Unlike any other mod they actually keep their value so you can always sell it if you don't like it. 

I'm actually contemplating selling all and getting back to basics as well and just run a Reo herd.


----------



## Stosta

No awesome vape meets for me! Stuck at work today, with 5 of these guys to off-load! And a pile of trucks to get out.




Just remember that if you're enjoying a glass of wine in Durban this holiday, there is a very good chance that Stosta was there crying into his XXX somewhere along its journey!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Deckie

Stosta said:


> No awesome vape meets for me! Stuck at work today, with 5 of these guys to off-load! And a pile of trucks to get out.
> 
> View attachment 78773
> 
> 
> Just remember that if you're enjoying a glass of wine in Durban this holiday, there is a very good chance that it Stosta was there crying into his XXX somewhere along its journey!


@Stosta we appreciate your commitment ... thanks. unfortunately/fortunately I won't be in Durban , I'll be in Knysna. Subtanks still in my daily rotation. Have a great festive season, I'm out of here till the 28th.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Stosta said:


> You *******, are you at Roccomammas?
> 
> EDIT - Your mod matches the table-talker!



Yip! They make a mean burger! 

Ps. Or so they say as I don't eat the bun!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Deckie said:


> @Stosta we appreciate your commitment ... thanks. unfortunately/fortunately I won't be in Durban , I'll be in Knysna. Subtanks still in my daily rotation. Have a great festive season, I'm out of here till the 28th.


Thanks @Deckie ! Enjoy Knysna, say hello to those huge-ass spiders for me!


----------



## Deckie

Stosta said:


> Thanks @Deckie ! Enjoy Knysna, say hello to those huge-ass spiders for me!


I will do @Stosta but it's Puffadders I look for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

And incedentily Spar Rib Eye is NOT Woolies Rib Eye hence the R100/kg price difference  still, not bad if done right.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## daniel craig

@Rob Fisher Finally got my XXX stock

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel

daniel craig said:


> @Rob Fisher Finally got my XXX stock


Aaaah so is that what the fabled XXX stands for? Deng need to get me some....


----------



## daniel craig

Daniel said:


> Aaaah so is that what the fabled XXX stands for? Deng need to get me some....


The taste is on point  This is why @Rob Fisher just can't get enough of it


----------



## Daniel

daniel craig said:


> The taste is on point  This is why @Rob Fisher just can't get enough of it


Bliksem must get me some of that it seems....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Since everyone is going mad about mechs again here is my vintage setup.





Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Major contrast !

Hehe

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig

Silver said:


> Major contrast !
> 
> Hehe
> 
> View attachment 78812


Is that RX cyan or baby blue? Epic setups  I always thought you had your Reo, Nautilus and Evod and a few other mods


----------



## Silver

daniel craig said:


> Is that RX cyan or baby blue? Epic setups  I always thought you had your Reo, Nautilus and Evod and a few other mods



Its the switch RX i got from Sir Vape a while back @daniel craig 
They did something really cool with the RXs - they offered a switch version where they switched the Green and Black around and sold it like that. 
I just loved that colour combo and still do - mainly a desk vape - and currently use it for the Avo24.

I love the Reos, Subtank Mini (my mom has the Nautilus btw) and the Evod1 - but I do have several other setups which I try use as often as I can! 

The reason why you probably think I mainly vape on the Reo, Subtank and Evods is that I often post "out and about" photos with those mods because they are my usual travel companions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905

Our line up earlier today in Camps Bay...






The pink Pico belongs to a freshly converted stinkie puffer,tasted on our vapes this morning and said screw these ciggs,they taste kak!My purple minikin and my cousins brand new Tesla 3 with Cleito tank.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Normz

I'd love to take a pic, but I'm busy stripping the paint off my alien, whilst vaping the pico during a power outage. I'll post pics tomorrow of the new finish on the alien XD Can't wait

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MikeVape

Love this!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Michael Buys

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Daniel

Little pocket rocket Works great... And yes it's a 24 Avo on it

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Gazzacpt

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> Little pocket rocket Works great... And yes it's a 24 Avo on it



Looks good @Daniel - pocket rocket indeed
Did you have to modify the Pico battery cap for the Avo24 to fit?


----------



## Silver

Gazzacpt said:


> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



Stunning @Gazzacpt 
Tell us more about it?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Silver said:


> Stunning @Gazzacpt
> Tell us more about it?


Its a Vicious Ant Phenom mech, brass and stainless. Funny thing is I could probably sell it for 4 times what I bought it for a year ago. Clone mechs, used no less, are selling for 1k in our classifieds  

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Gazzacpt said:


> Its a Vicious Ant Phenom mech, brass and stainless. Funny thing is I could probably sell it for 4 times what I bought it for a year ago. Clone mechs, used no less, are selling for 1k in our classifieds
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



Oh wow - it really is gorgeous @Gazzacpt !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Silver said:


> Looks good @Daniel - pocket rocket indeed
> Did you have to modify the Pico battery cap for the Avo24 to fit?


Correct but can't take credit for it previous owner of the Pico did that

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Daniel said:


> Correct but can't take credit for it previous owner of the Pico did that



Could you show close up picture of how the modification was done please. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeDude

Sunday beers and vapes






Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel

antonherbst said:


> Could you show close up picture of how the modification was done please.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure, there's a YouTube video on it also I think. 

Here you can see had to take a bit more off just a fraction. My advise go very slow low grit sandpaper and fit the tank to see if enough is taken off. 






Comparison shot with unmodified cap difficult to see the difference on camera but I'd say max 1mm 






You have to make sure the cap is aligned with where the 510 is and sand that little block piece again take it slow. 






P. S I take no responsibility if anyone cocks it up, luckily I got mine like this so research first. And oh if you OCD about overhang....

Reactions: Like 5 | Useful 1


----------



## Polar

At first flight only really took off round the forth flight. Buttery and rich.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

Daniel said:


> Sure, there's a YouTube video on it also I think.
> 
> Here you can see had to take a bit more off just a fraction. My advise go very slow low grit sandpaper and fit the tank to see if enough is taken off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison shot with unmodified cap difficult to see the difference on camera but I'd say max 1mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to make sure the cap is aligned with where the 510 is and sand that little block piece again take it slow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P. S I take no responsibility if anyone cocks it up, luckily I got mine like this so research first. And oh if you OCD about overhang....



Thanks for that. I will keep my device as is. Maybe just buy the athena pride 75w mod and never have to worry again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

antonherbst said:


> Thanks for that. I will keep my device as is. Maybe just buy the athena pride 75w mod and never have to worry again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can buy a lifetimes supply of Picos for that price . It's not one of the top sellers for nothing I think I'd go as far as stating it's the budget mod of 2016 for me.... It's really not that hard bru just take it slow you can do it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## koos7234

My new toy arrived the other day. Vaporesso Tarot Pro with Samsung 25r's. Been good so far. Single coil 7 raps of demon killer alien wire (which I still think is a fused clapton) reading at 0.53 bringing me good flavour with "Granny's Famous Coil Sauce Raspberry ice" 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kaizer

Finally on holiday with the Hadaly

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst

Daniel said:


> You can buy a lifetimes supply of Picos for that price . It's not one of the top sellers for nothing I think I'd go as far as stating it's the budget mod of 2016 for me.... It's really not that hard bru just take it slow you can do it!



I must definitely agree with you there on the picos. But the picos are like the peter stuyvesant's of the vape world. Easy and very popular amongst the vapers here. But the Athena is like the cherry cigars. Also popular but just a bit more expensive than the peter's. In my opinion thou. .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Pico mega with the melo tank, a @hands tip on, ccell coil in and a plain strawberry peach juice in the tank. And a relaxing afternoon in front of my bigass tv. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## PSySpin

At home and was a bit in the mood for something with lots of airflow

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Polar said:


> At first flight only really shined round the forth flight. Buttery and rich.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Nice setup @Polar !
Is that the Serpent Mini 25?
If so, what drip tip is that? Looks longer than the one that comes with the SM25

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Kaizer said:


> Finally on holiday with the Hadaly
> View attachment 78933



Oh my gosh - that is stunning @Kaizer !
Enjoy
Lucky fish!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Polar

Silver said:


> Nice setup @Polar !
> Is that the Serpent Mini 25?
> If so, what drip tip is that? Looks longer than the one that comes with the SM25


Yup, SM25 fits the Minikin V2 just perfectly... Didn't Like the drip tip that came with the serpent. Kinda loose fitting, like to much was machined off. Might try an fit another O-ring to it to make it fit nice and snug. Just scavenged the tip from my crown tank which will have to keep me going until @hands sorts me out.


Anyone else find the same issue with the serpent 25 tip?

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Polar said:


> Yup, SM25 fits the Minikin V2 just perfectly... Didn't Like the drip tip that came with the serpent. Kinda loose fitting, like to much was machined off. Might try an fit another O-ring to it to make it fit nice and snug. Just scavenged the tip from my crown tank which will have to keep me going until @hands sorts me out.
> 
> 
> Anyone else find the same issue with the serpent 25 tip?



Yip I agree with you - my SM25 stock tip is also a touch too loose. It's not bad - but I would also like it a bit tighter. Strangely though I actually like the tip for that atty so have kept it on. I also need to tighten it up. Have been meaning to put a piece of dental floss on the inside of the existing o ring to see if it works.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Polar

Great idea! Gonna try that now


----------



## Silver

Polar said:


> Great idea! Gonna try that now



Let us know if it works!


----------



## Polar

Thanks @Silver, that sorted it out... Nice and snug, like it should be. Just wrapped around 3 times. Easy solution

Mine was really so loose that it could fling it off waving the tank around when its lubed with juice.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Polar said:


> Thanks @Silver, that sorted it out... Nice and snug, like it should be. Just wrapped around 3 times. Easy solution
> 
> Mine was really so loose that it could fling it off waving the tank around when its lubed with juice.



Ok that's great to hear!!
I am going to do that tonight too.

Mine is not as loose as yours though - so probably just one or maybe two wraps of dental floss will do.

Glad its sorted for you.


----------



## Smoky Jordan

The Mage on my RX2/3 with some lovely Eclipse

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## E.T.

Coffee and a custard vape b4 I am off to work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

@E.T. ....... ons weet almal lankal jy het 'n REO. Die punt van hierdie onderwerp is om te brag met iets nuuts. 
B.t.w ........ very nice coffee cup.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## E.T.

Ha ha @KZOR o ok ek dog jy moet wys wat jy nou in jou hand het. In die geval n ou reo met n moerse ou koffie koppie maar net om jou te irriteer hier is nog n ou reo

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

@E.T. ....... Jy vergeet ..... ek het twee gehad en altwee verkoop. Hierdie boerseun is 'n gebore dripper.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DirtyD

Stosta said:


> No awesome vape meets for me! Stuck at work today, with 5 of these guys to off-load! And a pile of trucks to get out.
> 
> View attachment 78773
> 
> 
> Just remember that if you're enjoying a glass of wine in Durban this holiday, there is a very good chance that Stosta was there crying into his XXX somewhere along its journey!


 

Looks like a trucking company of Rust Vervoer ? Or whose trucks are those?


----------



## Stosta

DirtyD said:


> Looks like a trucking company of Rust Vervoer ? Or whose trucks are those?


I think this one was a sub-contractor, so I don't actually know, but I don't think it was Rust Vervoer.


----------



## antonherbst

My trusty pico mega with my first try at @ dripping tank. Sapor v2. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DirtyD

Must say I feel very cool and handsome with my new addition to the line up of vapes...

This one has been in little use, waiting for holidays and a better battery then I will start using it a lot.. Check it out 





[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG] 


And then this happened, 





[/IMG]

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Imtiaaz

DirtyD said:


> Must say I feel very cool and handsome with my new addition to the line up of vapes...
> 
> This one has been in little use, waiting for holidays and a better battery then I will start using it a lot.. Check it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> And then this happened,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Hi @DirtyD I am thinking about getting the recoil. How are you finding it? The only concern I have is the build deck, do you find yourself struggling for space when building on this deck? I usually don't use to crazy wire for my builds so was just wondering if it can comfortably fit fused claptons, caterpillar track wire etc?


----------



## DirtyD

Imtiaaz said:


> Hi @DirtyD I am thinking about getting the recoil. How are you finding it? The only concern I have is the build deck, do you find yourself struggling for space when building on this deck? I usually don't use to crazy wire for my builds so was just wondering if it can comfortably fit fused claptons, caterpillar track wire etc?


Hi @Imtiaaz, build deck isn't huge. I've fitted 6 wrap juggernauts 3mm id, but it fits and almost touches the chimney/top cap. Its a nice rda, good flavour and clouds combined. Get one! 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imtiaaz

DirtyD said:


> Hi @Imtiaaz, build deck isn't huge. I've fitted 6 wrap juggernauts 3mm id, but it fits and almost touches the chimney/top cap. Its a nice rda, good flavour and clouds combined. Get one!
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk



Awesome man, thanks. I am either getting one of those or a goon, still trying to decide which one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

Imtiaaz said:


> Awesome man, thanks. I am either getting one of those or a goon, still trying to decide which one.



There can only be one...GOON!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Jp1905 said:


> There can only be one...GOON!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



BUT why though. What makes it so much better than the recoil?


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Stosta said:


> I think this one was a sub-contractor, so I don't actually know, but I don't think it was Rust Vervoer.


Rautenbach Transport


----------



## Jp1905

Imtiaaz said:


> BUT why though. What makes it so much better than the recoil?



Its just a biased opinion...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Im enjoining this ModFather 30mm Rta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier

A little Monday Twinky Yum Yum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

Much needed R&R...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Surge26

Noisy cricket v2 x2 lol vaping on the purple dude

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shazzarain

I have an iStick pico with some Debbie does doughnuts. Using a goblin mini v3


----------



## Surge26

Ijoy MAXO 315w with troll 25 vaping on miss Daisies pecan nut cream pie

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Afroman

How 


daniel craig said:


> Limitless RDA x Hohm Slice.


Hey
How do you like the limitless 24 rda? Worth the try or not?


----------



## Surge26

Afroman said:


> How
> 
> Hey
> How do you like the limitless 24 rda? Worth the try or not?


Too much airflow from the top holes that can't be closed and all stainless gets very hot but good vape at high wattage like 200 to 250w with 20g wire 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig

Afroman said:


> How
> 
> Hey
> How do you like the limitless 24 rda? Worth the try or not?


I don't like it. Way too much airflow. For the price, I think you're better off looking at something else. This RDA looks nice but doesn't perform so well.


----------



## Surge26

Surge26 said:


> Too much airflow from the top holes that can't be closed and all stainless gets very hot but good vape at high wattage like 200 to 250w with 20g wire
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Purely mh opinion though 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Afroman

daniel craig said:


> I don't like it. Way too much airflow. For the price, I think you're better off looking at something else. This RDA looks nice but doesn't perform so well.


Thanks a lot been on my radar a while but have not pulled the trigger yet.
Wil continue on the quest to find a new RDA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Afroman said:


> Thanks a lot been on my radar a while but have not pulled the trigger yet.
> Wil continue on the quest to find a new RDA


Check out the Goon RDA, Hadaly, Twisted messes, Petri.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## koos7234

Afroman said:


> Thanks a lot been on my radar a while but have not pulled the trigger yet.
> Wil continue on the quest to find a new RDA


I'm not sure what others might think, but got my Pharaoh RDA today and fallen in love with it. No leaking, no spit back, lovely air flow, reservoir is good and a lot of build space in there. Stainless steel does get a bit hot but doesn't really worry me. Good luck with the search. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Afroman

daniel craig said:


> I don't like it. Way too much airflow. For the price, I think you're better off looking at something else. This RDA looks nice but doesn't perform so well.


Thanks a lot been on my radar a while but have not pulled the trigger yet.
Wil continue on the quest to find a new RDA


daniel craig said:


> Check out the Goon RDA, Hadaly, Twisted messes, Petri.


Thanks
Will have a look, would love to get my hands on a Goon 24


----------



## Surge26

Afroman said:


> Thanks a lot been on my radar a while but have not pulled the trigger yet.
> Wil continue on the quest to find a new RDA


Good RDA troll 25, twisted messes 24, 
DOODE RDA especially nice also before you buy something try watch the reviews on YouTube also watch more than one as one person can be very biased to personal liking

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Surge26

Afroman said:


> Thanks a lot been on my radar a while but have not pulled the trigger yet.
> Wil continue on the quest to find a new RDA


Also if you can tell me what your budget is I might be able to match it to the right rda

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Guys this is the What's in your Hand thread... please move chit chat to appropriate threads!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## koos7234

My 2 partners in crime over a game of cs go. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MORGENLATTE

My work Setup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Normz

So it took a while, and I'm still polishing, but thought I should take a pic of breakfast for you guys

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Normz said:


> So it took a while, and I'm still polishing, but thought I should take a pic of breakfast for you guys



That looks cool @Normz 
One of a kind!


----------



## Normz

Silver said:


> That looks cool @Normz
> One of a kind!


Thanks @Silver. Taken 2 days of polishing so far, going for a mirror finish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Normz said:


> So it took a while, and I'm still polishing, but thought I should take a pic of breakfast for you guys


Coffee and doughnuts?!?!! I have to be honest, that makes me jelly!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

@Rob Fisher 
Don't you just want to hug this setup?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

KZOR said:


> @Rob Fisher
> Don't you just want to hug this setup?
> 
> View attachment 79046



I am currently hugging mine @KZOR!


----------



## DirtyD

Ready for tea time at work... Just delivered, thanks @Vapers Corner !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## xRuan

This Dairy Queen from Snatch Juice is on point!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ar53n1c

I need to restock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Normz

@xRuan, how is that snlv juice?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## xRuan

It's a nice fruity juice, highly recommended.


----------



## boxerulez

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Normz

Good to know. Probably going to the store later so I'll try pick some up


----------



## Mel.....

smok alien with merlin mini

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Surge26

Mel..... said:


> smok alien with merlin mini


That's clearly a left hand   

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman

Mel..... said:


> smok alien with merlin mini


I raise you a Smok Alien with OBS Engine 






Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Caveman said:


> I raise you a Smok Alien with OBS Engine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


@Caveman i c alien and engine mike vapes best of 2016

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Caveman

incredible_hullk said:


> @Caveman i c alien and engine mike vapes best of 2016


Can't say I am surprised. Both are seriously good pieces of hardware. Fresh wick, fresh batteries, some coffee cake (thanks @Andre). Pure goodness

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dietz



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michael Buys

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## R87

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## R87

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DirtyD

R87 said:


> View attachment 79136
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Noiceeeee    

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Phantom with Skyline on top!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## elvin119

Sent from my Note4

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Unicorns and beer and vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Normz

The new addition to the family

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mel.....

Rob Fisher said:


> Hellfire Phantom with Skyline on top!
> View attachment 79157
> 
> View attachment 79158
> View attachment 79159


must say tank and mod looks good

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mel.....

incredible_hullk said:


> @Caveman i c alien and engine mike vapes best of 2016


have to agree with him it is a great mod.


----------



## incredible_hullk

love the minikin v2..the curve mode is such a winner for a ni80 single coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Normz

New Travelling kit


----------



## Surge26

Ijoy MAXO latching vapor mountain 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aasif cape vape

Loving the new drippers Shot @BillW for hooking me up, even left some awesome builds in them. Drippers are in a great condition looks like they are brand new. Great chatting with you too. Over the moon with this purchase.





Shot alot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

incredible_hullk said:


> love the minikin v2..the curve mode is such a winner for a ni80 single coil
> 
> View attachment 79201



What does that Curve mode do @incredible_hullk ?


----------



## Jp1905

Desert for the night while watching some series...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Silver said:


> What does that Curve mode do @incredible_hullk ?


@Silver so basically in watts mode u can fire at different watts for each time slot u define. so a practical application..i made my banana ice cream juice but with tfa ice cream and i taste pepper. the pepper taste goes away at high watts but on a 0.7 single coil u cant go high watts for a full draw so for the 1st 0.5 secs fires at 40 watts, drops to 29 watts for the next 0.5 sec and goes to 39 watts. first and last bit of draw at high watts..pepper taste gone. its amazing..prob one of best functions ive seen on a mod..i call it psudo tc

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

incredible_hullk said:


> @Silver so basically in watts mode u can fire at different watts for each time slot u define. so a practical application..i made my banana ice cream juice but with tfa ice cream and i taste pepper. the pepper taste goes away at high watts but on a 0.7 single coil u cant go high watts for a full draw so for the 1st 0.5 secs fires at 40 watts, drops to 29 watts for the next 0.5 sec and goes to 39 watts. first and last bit of draw at high watts..pepper taste gone. its amazing..prob one of test functions ive seen on a mod..i call it psudo tc



Thanks @incredible_hullk 
That sounds amazing!
Only now I find out about this. Hmmm.... 
Thanks for explaining it and pointing it out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gdigitel

incredible_hullk said:


> @Silver so basically in watts mode u can fire at different watts for each time slot u define. so a practical application..i made my banana ice cream juice but with tfa ice cream and i taste pepper. the pepper taste goes away at high watts but on a 0.7 single coil u cant go high watts for a full draw so for the 1st 0.5 secs fires at 40 watts, drops to 29 watts for the next 0.5 sec and goes to 39 watts. first and last bit of draw at high watts..pepper taste gone. its amazing..prob one of test functions ive seen on a mod..i call it psudo tc


I like the way you "tink"

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Like my draw in the mornings Toight like a Toiger

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Nice one @Daniel !
I also like MTL in the mornings


----------



## skola

Morning fruits...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antonherbst

skola said:


> Morning fruits...
> View attachment 79359



What atty is that on the pico? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Nice @skola 
What topper is that on your pico?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Silver said:


> Nice @skola
> What topper is that on your pico?


Looks like the Hadaly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

antonherbst said:


> What atty is that on the pico?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Silver said:


> Nice @skola
> What topper is that on your pico?



Thanks guys.. That is the Hadaly RDA.. Little flavour beast!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

skola said:


> Thanks guys.. That is the Hadaly RDA.. Little flavour beast!



Thanks @skola - what coil do you have in there if I may ask?
And at what power are you running it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

Silver said:


> Thanks @skola - what coil do you have in there if I may ask?
> And at what power are you running it?


 I was about to take a pic of the coil to show you before you replied!
It's a single Alien from DNA coils, 26g/36g,3mm,0.21 ohms..
Really excellent quality coils. I have the same coil in my serpent mini 25 for just over 2 months now and still no noticeable reduction in flavour or any jumps in resistant. I rewick roughly twice a week.

I'm vaping it at 45w but with the new pre heat function on the Pico, I have pre heat set to 55w for the first second.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Thanks @skola

That looks and sounds marvellous!

I still need to try these well made exotic coils

I need to now get the upgrade on the Pico for the preheat function (and the puff counter)
Lovely, thanks again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola

Silver said:


> Thanks @skola
> 
> That looks and sounds marvellous!
> 
> I still need to try these well made exotic coils
> 
> I need to now get the upgrade on the Pico for the preheat function (and the puff counter)
> Lovely, thanks again


Thanks @Silver,
I was hesitant and skeptical about these exotic coils at first. Really did not believe there could be such a great increase in flavour, which was what I was after.. And coming from dual coil tanks and drippers I wasn't sure if this would be enough. I'm thoroughly impressed by them and it would definitely be worth your while to try it out. In these single coil setups I get awesome flavour, with medium power and I would say satisfactory clouds too.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## anthony001

Mech Thursday

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Surge26

I can't decide

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antonherbst

Daniel said:


>



Nice. I would have swopped the beer for milkshake thou. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

antonherbst said:


> Nice. I would have swopped the beer for milkshake thou.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a beer milkshake?


----------



## antonherbst

Daniel said:


> What a beer milkshake?



A mommies milkshake. . Oh i guess i love my wife just so much. A woman i could never live without. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel

antonherbst said:


> A mommies milkshake. . Oh i guess i love my wife just so much. A woman i could never live without.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes yes but does it have beer in it? Everything is better with beer


----------



## antonherbst

Daniel said:


> Yes yes but does it have beer in it? Everything is better with beer



The mommy is a vodka lover. So no hangover feeling for me the next day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

this tank (more a dripper is insane) asmodus triad genesis, triple vertical ss coils 0.2 ohm. need tc on this very hot

drinks more juice than a drunken sailor but flavour very very good

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Daniel said:


>



My clumsy ass would have dropped the Reo in the pool

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

SmokeyJoe said:


> My clumsy ass would have dropped the Reo in the pool


Haha luckily was still on my first beer 

Funny enough it got some water splash and I thought crap, cleaned it off and vape on....obviously making sure all contact points were dry first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## oldtimerZA

My Christmas present to me, a SM25 and a VGOD.
I'll never be able to go back to a mod without a PRO mode again and the finish is top quality. Love the feel of it.
The SM25 is a flavour machine, got it thanks to some very convincing posts by the magical Mr Fisher. (Edit: got my Fisher's confused). ￼

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gazzacpt

SmokeyJoe said:


> My clumsy ass would have dropped the Reo in the pool


REO's like taking a bath every now and then. Wouldn't effect it in the least.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## boxerulez

I have been very bad this month.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

I'm sorry, but I had to





I'm loving this Karma. 
Think I might be converted to mech mods!

Dad's Pico in the back.

Good vibes!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapegilius995

Not gonna put it down either

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine

GerritVisagie said:


> I'm sorry, but I had to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving this Karma.
> Think I might be converted to mech mods!
> 
> Dad's Pico in the back.
> 
> Good vibes!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk



@GerritVisagie Hi there. Is the Karma made from solid copper or is there any coating applied in your opinion? Do you get any battery rattle? Are you impressed with the quality? I am keen to get this but these are some of my concerns. Thanking you in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Normz

@Dietz, enjoying the new mod? How's it treating you? N love your choice of juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Normz

Braai, beer, n my babies

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GerritVisagie

Hey @Waine. 
Yes, looks like solid copper. 
It has a protective "clear coat" over the copper. 
There is a very, very mild battery rattle ie. Side to side. Not up n down. 

And yes. The build quality is exactly what you would expect from geekvape. 
Very very good. The treads are smooth as butter, the finish is just stunning(fotos don't do it justice)
The tolerances are super tight. 
If you don't juice the O-rings, they're almost too tight. 
I would definitely recommend having a look at one or at least find one, and "look" at it 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz

Normz said:


> @Dietz, enjoying the new mod? How's it treating you? N love your choice of juice


@Normz, Yes I am having a Blast with It!!! I am surprised at everything about this mod, I cant help it as soon as i blink, it finds its way back into my hand??
But seriously, a great, Solid awesome looking Mod! The menu is very easy to get used to and the Flavor and Vapor quality it makes its just awesome!!

It does not leave my side (or hand) hehehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Surge26

Late photos coz of trying to take photos with my left hand rofl AV MECH with dot mod RTA and good 24 on Rogue USA

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Blitzen

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KarlDP

@ work klapping last night shift for the year with my trusty iJust S. RX200 with pharaoh waiting at home

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DirtyD

11 wrap kanthal 20GA 3mm ID in my Mage GTA, giving the mage a try again after three weeks of no attention. And its awesome. 0.46 single coil and 55w is great. Awesome flavour. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Polar

skola said:


> I was about to take a pic of the coil to show you before you replied!
> It's a single Alien from DNA coils, 26g/36g,3mm,0.21 ohms..
> Really excellent quality coils. I have the same coil in my serpent mini 25 for just over 2 months now and still no noticeable reduction in flavour or any jumps in resistant. I rewick roughly twice a week.
> 
> I'm vaping it at 45w but with the new pre heat function on the Pico, I have pre heat set to 55w for the first second.
> 
> View attachment 79360


Does the alien coil fit the SM25 easily?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Last day in the bush... Sad to leave..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## skola

Polar said:


> Does the alien coil fit the SM25 easily?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Hey @Polar, yes it does, quite easily.. see below.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polar

@skola Lovely! Copy paste

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

Polar said:


> @skola Lovely! Copy paste



Thanks bud.. You will not be disappointed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapegilius995

Only on a vaping site can you create a theat named "wats in your hand right now" without getting a 1000+ D-picks

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Daniel

Think I found my sweet spot Curve mode starting at 30W then down to 25w for a nice long LH

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## oldtimerZA

Daniel said:


> Think I found my sweet spot Curve mode starting at 30W then down to 25w for a nice long LH


Yeah these new curve features are fantastic. 
On my VGOD I've set it to go 30-22-20-20-22-24-24W. Which I find allows the coil to heat up, keep its heat and after the 4 second pull mark when it starts to get a little too cool it bumps up a little more to maintain heat. 
Works wonders for a 5-6s DLH.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

Pico mega melo 3 and some vapewild juice with a chandy and a nice pool to enjoy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel

oldtimerZA said:


> Yeah these new curve features are fantastic.
> On my VGOD I've set it to go 30-22-20-20-22-24-24W. Which I find allows the coil to heat up, keep its heat and after the 4 second pull mark when it starts to get a little too cool it bumps up a little more to maintain heat.
> Works wonders for a 5-6s DLH.


You right and the VGOD does it slightly better it seems....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Still the Hellfire Phantom and Skyline Combo! It is happiness personified!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> Still the Hellfire Phantom and Skyline Combo! It is happiness personified!
> View attachment 79590


Is it true? Can the Rob Meester have found vape Nirvana? Stay tuned cause most likely he'll find something better....


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> Is it true? Can the Rob Meester have found vape Nirvana? Stay tuned cause most likely he'll find something better....



Right now it's the best setup I could have dreamed for... but let's talk when my Viking Mythos arrives and I put a Hussar on top... OMG!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

Triade DNA250
FreeMax Starre Pure 0.5ohm ceramic cotton coil
Trinity 3mg
And a pride of Lions 
#FridaySorted  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

this is the only juice will pay money for...love being in durbs...instant @Sir Vape gratification

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Johan9779

Very simple after all the stab wood mods, but the fire is ready and the vape is great 

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vapegilius995

Owk owk maybe just a little of the top...

(Btw if you couldn't guess I got my first RTA a few days ago and I'm just having a great time playing around with it)

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Greyz said:


> Triade DNA250
> FreeMax Starre Pure 0.5ohm ceramic cotton coil
> Trinity 3mg
> And a pride of Lions
> #FridaySorted
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Dude! Are you drinking beer on the side of the road again?! I see I didn't get invited, is it because of what happened the last time?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Imtiaaz

My new baby has arrived. 

THERION 166 DNA250. 

Wow what a device.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Scouse45

Ok so after years of evolving in my vaping and these days mostly using hard hitting mechs and drippers, last night i jus felt sick of it strangely all these massive clouds and I needed a break. So rummaged through my cupboard and found a little legend to chill things out. And I must say Wat a pleasure some MTL vaping on my old nautilus mini. Only problem is now I only hav massive devices to stick the mini on, looks a bit of a laugh of my minikin at 15w....

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver

Nice one @Scouse45 
What a great MTL tank the Nautilus mini is!
Still on offer at a couple of vendors so it tells me there must be a large following


----------



## Scouse45

@Silver gonna be running around with him for a while. Jus need a small little 30w Istick or something for him. Unbelievable how hard it's proving to find a small mod for MTL somewhere

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Scouse45 said:


> @Silver gonna be running around with him for a while. Jus need a small little 30w Istick or something for him. Unbelievable how hard it's proving to find a small mod for MTL somewhere



Agreed!

Look the Nautilus mini with a long tip is not the smallest tank - so I think it needs something a bit bigger than the tiny mods - like the nugget etc. i even think the istick20/30 is too small for it.

My mom is using the istick50 for her Nautilus Mini - and its perfect. I wish they made more of those
You could try the VTC Mini or the Aster - i am tempted to get an Aster because I like the big fire button.
Single 18650 should last long enough for a 15W Nautilus Mini.


----------



## Caveman

Scouse45 said:


> @Silver gonna be running around with him for a while. Jus need a small little 30w Istick or something for him. Unbelievable how hard it's proving to find a small mod for MTL somewhere


What about a pico?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Caveman said:


> What about a pico?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk



Forgot about the pico - yes, that may be a cool idea @Caveman !


----------



## Scouse45

Well played gents thanks a lot. Aster and pico r best options legends both of u!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scouse45 said:


> Ok so after years of evolving in my vaping and these days mostly using hard hitting mechs and drippers, last night i jus felt sick of it strangely all these massive clouds and I needed a break. So rummaged through my cupboard and found a little legend to chill things out. And I must say Wat a pleasure some MTL vaping on my old nautilus mini. Only problem is now I only hav massive devices to stick the mini on, looks a bit of a laugh of my minikin at 15w....
> View attachment 79641



The Nautilus Mini was and still is a CLASSIC!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Lushen

My new favorite joose

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

That blue Petri setup @Lushen
You are killing me here
Am green - actually blue - with envy now!!!
hehe

Tell me what build do you put in there and how long does it last with the one battery before you feel the "battery sag"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> That blue Petri setup @Lushen
> You are killing me here



I knew that would get you Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Caveman

Silver said:


> That blue Petri setup @Lushen
> You are killing me here
> Am green - actually blue - with envy now!!!
> hehe
> 
> Tell me what build do you put in there and how long does it last with the one battery before you feel the "battery sag"


That blue setup has been on my radar for a while also. The black one also looks super sweet. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Caveman said:


> That blue setup has been on my radar for a while also. The black one also looks super sweet.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk



You are right @Caveman

Actually, the black does look very sweet indeed. 
So does the Red.

Hmmm... those sentiments from @incredible_hullk are ringing in my head. He was saying something about these things multiply and before you know it you have a few of them....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

@Lushen , you are slacking bud. Where is the customary 'juice' to compliment the joose ?
Slick looking setup though ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Kuhlkatz said:


> @Lushen , you are slacking bud. Where is the customary 'juice' to compliment the joose ?
> Slick looking setup though ...



Agreed @Kuhlkatz 
You are very right

Just shows I wasn't concentrating - and was just looking at the mod!!!

@Lushen you are in trouble 
Where is the fancy beer or wine?
Don't let us call the finesmaster - I see he is back on the forum....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

My only complaint and will admit that it is a tiny thing that has contributed to holding me back - is that I am not a big fan of the gold colour

If the detailing and drip tip was silver then I think I would have been a few thousand poorer right now.

But its still so damn gorgeous to my eye - that I think I will have to overcome this anti-gold thing in this case...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## igor

Lushen said:


> My new favorite joose



Phoenix is a fantastic juice. Have vaped almost a litre of it myself by now 
Love the blue petri too.. very nice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lushen

Silver said:


> That blue Petri setup @Lushen
> You are killing me here
> Am green - actually blue - with envy now!!!
> hehe
> 
> Tell me what build do you put in there and how long does it last with the one battery before you feel the "battery sag"




Thanks for the compliments guys
I didn't include the beer in the photo cause it was finished 

@Silver I have tried many builds. Staged claptons, fused Claptons, and aliens.
My best build is a simple 2.5mm ID 24G NI80 9 wraps. The mod does not heat up and I vape about 7-8ml before I feel a battery sag. Oh, and build as close to the posts as possible, and slightly above the air hole.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Well not quite in my hand but rather on the cake stand

Polish Walnut Cake for Xmas. Thanks to Mrs Silver. She is a baker of note !

Check @Rob Fisher the mods have jumped onto the stand to be in the action

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Schnappie

Having my very own ceramic showdown inbewteen salad and dessert making for tommorow...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Polar

Lushen said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys
> I didn't include the beer in the photo cause it was finished
> 
> @Silver I have tried many builds. Staged claptons, fused Claptons, and aliens.
> My best build is a simple 2.5mm ID 24G NI80 9 wraps. The mod does not heat up and I vape about 7-8ml before I feel a battery sag. Oh, and build as close to the posts as possible, and slightly above the air hole.


Have to agree there, getting best flavour and performance from normal un-spaced wraps. I use 24G SS316L 2.5 ID in my SM25. Nothing comes close. No spit-back, gurgles or funny business, just pure smooth flavour all the way through the power range. I'll try the same build with NI80 next.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johan9779

A simple setup, a good brandy, the Christmas tree. Perfect for tonight. 


Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Polar

Schnappie said:


> Having my very own ceramic showdown inbewteen salad and dessert making for tommorow...
> View attachment 79685


That the Cerabis 44 you flaunting there? Where did you find it and whats the verdict?


----------



## Polar

Silver said:


> Well not quite in my hand but rather on the cake stand
> 
> Polish Walnut Cake for Xmas. Thanks to Mrs Silver. She is a baker of note !
> 
> Check @Rob Fisher the mods have jumped onto the stand to be in the action
> 
> View attachment 79684


We need to get Mrs Silver to help us clone that cake to e juice @Silver

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Johan9779

Polar said:


> We need to get Mrs Silver to help us clone that cake to e juice @Silver


Mmm, 5% milk chocolate, 1% whipped cream, maybe 0.5% bavarian cream, 2% cotton candy and 2% cookie or graham cracker. I think cookie will be better. 

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Johan9779 said:


> Mmm, 5% milk chocolate, 1% whipped cream, maybe 0.5% bavarian cream, 2% cotton candy and 2% cookie or graham cracker. I think cookie will be better.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


0.25% acetyl pryaline for the nuttiness (havent seen walnut flavour)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Johan9779

incredible_hullk said:


> 0.25% acetyl pryaline for the nuttiness (havent seen walnut flavour)


Vanilla custard may work, bit I have none in my stash right now. I'm going to brew this concoction and let you know if it's vapable 

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Johan9779 said:


> Mmm, 5% milk chocolate, 1% whipped cream, maybe 0.5% bavarian cream, 2% cotton candy and 2% cookie or graham cracker. I think cookie will be better.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


i like using both cookie and graham cracker...maybe a cake type flavour is also needed here..cookie and graham is gonna give it a cookie feel


----------



## Johan9779

I'm severely limited with what's in my man cave right now, the flavour shops are all having a Xmas holiday. But your suggestion is great. 

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johan9779

Thank you 

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Polar said:


> We need to get Mrs Silver to help us clone that cake to e juice @Silver



Lol @Polar 

You are quite right! Well she has been vaping for a year now. My plan is to start DIY'ing and then get her interested in what "i'm cooking" so she wants to do it herself. Its a strategy I will try. May or may mot work but at least I have a plan. She is very capable in the kitchen so her talents need to be harnessed in juice making. 

Incidentally, that cake was damn awesome! Between four of us we ate half. The other half is for tomorrow.

Its a long time recipe from her late mom and its a very special cake because her mom baked it for us as our wedding cake. A much bigger one of course, The base is mainly walnuts and eggs. The icing has a few special things including vodka, cacao and coffee. Its not a heavily flavoured cake and not too rich, but man the flavour is just so special.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## koos7234

Santa is blowing some Christmas spirit. 

Merry Christmas all, have an amazing day with friends and family tomorrow and may you all be blessed.  

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Normz

Christmas setup with a new great juice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lushen

This is for you @Silver

Merry Christmas guys and gals

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

No ways @Lushen 
That is just too pretty and awesome!
Thanks - I am ogling the screen right now

Is that special drink called "allesverloren" - 

everything is not lost though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## greybush

Lushen said:


> This is for you @Silver
> 
> Merry Christmas guys and gals



This guy keeps it classy, nice wine that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yagya

Could not resist any longer. Chrome finish V2

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Keyaam

Yagya said:


> Could not resist any longer. Chrome finish V2
> View attachment 79706



Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Yagya said:


> Could not resist any longer. Chrome finish V2
> View attachment 79706



Looks lovely @Yagya
All the best with it!!!


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagya

Thanks @Silver. I had the polished job done by a jeweler as I like it all shiney.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Tastes just like the real thing...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jp1905

Brought the niece to the beach for the first time...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Daniel

Some R&R well at least for me vaping and beer and sharpening ritual.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Been waiting for over a month for spares from Reosmods... who knows where they are... so reassembled the P67 with the swollen wood insert and will live with the tight door till the parts arrive. Tropical Ice, P67 and Divo operational MTL device to join the Skyline and Hadlay team.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Surge26

In the bush 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aavnrazor

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Yagya said:


> Could not resist any longer. Chrome finish V2
> View attachment 79706


@Yagya that is awesome...saw the raw the other day but was put off by the dullnesd


----------



## Normz

So my wife to be gave me permission to get the goon24 today

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

gypsy kings, humid durban, sparkling wine cocktail, beer, leaprechaun, mastercard for everything else

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Flava



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 79791



Dont like the photo Rob, sorry
Makes your hand look very wrinkly!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Caveman

Silver said:


> Dont like the photo Rob, sorry
> Makes your hand look very wrinkly!


Maybe he just got out the bath   

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

Extreme DIY!


Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Tonight's tank family 




Blackbird
CID & Debbie
Strawberry menthol

Very pleasing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905

Raindance said:


> Extreme DIY!
> View attachment 79803
> 
> Regards



Show us some clouds!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance

Jp1905 said:


> Show us some clouds!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



First time on a mech so this is the best a 1ohm coil will do.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Dengit no flash.....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stosta

Tip on surviving going back to work number 1...

Make sure you pack some sweeties to make the day less bitter!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Hellfire Skyline is being pit stopped and cleaned so it's the Athena and Serpent Mini 25 time...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Genosmate



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And we are back online with HE! Phantom and Skyline all clean, new wick and full tank and battery!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Wow @Genosmate !
Awesome
What juice?


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> And we are back online with HE! Phantom and Skyline all clean, new wick and full tank and battery!
> View attachment 79853



@Rob Fisher , what was it like going from the Skyline to the Sm25 and then back to the Skyline?
How was the vape different? Flavourwise? Airflow? Vape action smoothness?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , what was it like going from the Skyline to the Sm25 and then back to the Skyline?
> How was the vape different? Flavourwise? Airflow? Vape action smoothness?



Drier and less flavour if that makes sense... I like the airflow on the SM25 because it is more open but I have gotten used to the slightly restricted Skyline air flow because of the flavour. The better flavour of the Skyline still boggles my mind because I don't really understand why is is so much better?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Drier and less flavour if that makes sense... I like the airflow on the SM25 because it is more open but I have gotten used to the slightly restricted Skyline air flow because of the flavour. The better flavour of the Skyline still boggles my mind because I don't really understand why is is so much better?



So you saying the SM25 is drier?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> So you saying the SM25 is drier?



Yebo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Silver said:


> Wow @Genosmate !
> Awesome
> What juice?


I don't often use the DNA but when I do I enjoy the vape,makes a change from mech squonkers.
Juice is my DIY of @Andre Coco Lime recipe with a bit of menthol added

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Genosmate said:


> I don't often use the DNA but when I do I enjoy the vape,makes a change from mech squonkers.
> Juice is my DIY of @Andre Coco Lime recipe with a bit of menthol added



Ooh lovely......
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman

Just installed the RBA in this Baby Beast. I must say I am surprised I haven't heard more noise around this tank. It is seriously good. My only issue is the 3ml juice capacity. Makes for a lot of filling. The filling is super easy with their fancy hinge so that makes it easier

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## aavnrazor

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Trying out my Malva mix it's getting there after two week steep..

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## gdigitel

Caveman said:


> Just installed the RBA in this Baby Beast. I must say I am surprised I haven't heard more noise around this tank. It is seriously good. My only issue is the 3ml juice capacity. Makes for a lot of filling. The filling is super easy with their fancy hinge so that makes it easier
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


I have to agree, baby beast with RBA is a solid little setup. Good flavour and pretty forgiving when it comes to coil builds and wicking.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Haven't posted in here in a while . Hope you guys had a awesome Christmas






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Polar

Sickboy77 said:


> View attachment 79866


That smurf looks like its using some kinda spell to try and escape Gragamel.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bush Vaper

Minikin Raw all polished up is a beaut!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## greybush

"Holiday" handcheck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz

The Alien got a Xmas vinyl wrap.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Still the Skyline!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz

Rob Fisher said:


> Still the Skyline!
> View attachment 79879



I see Santa's helpers didnt try very hard with the gift wrapping, sommer wrapped in tinfoil and plonked in a bucket.
Thats gonna make for one noisy sleigh ride.


----------



## Rob Fisher

blujeenz said:


> I see Santa's helpers didnt try very hard with the gift wrapping, sommer wrapped in tinfoil and plonked in a bucket.
> Thats gonna make for one noisy sleigh ride.



Yip... when I got back to the Pole I had to knee the elves in the face for the kak wrapping!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## blujeenz

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip... when I got back to the Pole I had to knee the elves in the face for the kak wrapping!


Aah that Vapecon favourite, no sense in them even running away, what with you in the red tracksuit and all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## snakevape



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Caramia

Hands aren't big enough...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## craigb

Morning coffee and a chocolate donut

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

Bush Vaper said:


> Minikin Raw all polished up is a beaut!
> View attachment 79870
> View attachment 79871


How did u polish @Bush Vaper


----------



## Silver

Nice and easy morning vape




@BumbleBee gave me a few istick20 covers many months ago. Found them yesterday and put the clear one on. Has a nice feel. Makes it fractionally bigger and more grippy, which is a good thing. Thanks Bee !

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rude Rudi

Drakensberg check...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Nice and easy morning vape
> 
> View attachment 79907
> 
> 
> @BumbleBee gave me a few istick20 covers many months ago. Found them yesterday and put the clear one on. Has a nice feel. Makes it fractionally bigger and more grippy, which is a good thing. Thanks Bee !


If I'm not mistaken those covers glow in the dark, I'm glad you're enjoying it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> If I'm not mistaken those covers glow in the dark, I'm glad you're enjoying it



Wow thanks @BumbleBee - will remember that and check it out tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bush Vaper

incredible_hullk said:


> How did u polish @Bush Vaper


Used a green kitchen scouerer and the buffed it with Silvo

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## RyanBeast

istick power 80w + baby beast RBA w alien wire . Peaches and cream vape to go go long with this lekka brunch

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq

Just another day at work....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dooky

Goblin mini v3... my first RTA

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Dooky said:


> Goblin mini v3... my first RTA


Looks good on that Pico! How are you enjoying the Goblin?


----------



## Dooky

Stosta said:


> Looks good on that Pico! How are you enjoying the Goblin?



So far great! First coil can out at 1.6 ohm and was too exciting to try again with less wraps... no leaks yet, flavour is on par with the few tanks I've had. Serpent Mini was taking too long to arrive from China-land so I got bee in my bonnet and found this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

loving this little mod...temp control works lekka post software update..0.24 ohm ss 26 gauge 7 wrap 2.5mm id

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

Dooky said:


> So far great! First coil can out at 1.6 ohm and was too exciting to try again with less wraps... no leaks yet, flavour is on par with the few tanks I've had. Serpent Mini was taking too long to arrive from China-land so I got bee in my bonnet and found this


Nice! A 1.6ohm coil is rare to see these days! I prefer higher builds but still average around 0.7 or so.

Will be interesting to hear which one you prefer when the Serpent Mini lands, are you getting the 22mm version or the 25mm version?


----------



## Dooky

Stosta said:


> Nice! A 1.6ohm coil is rare to see these days! I prefer higher builds but still average around 0.7 or so.
> 
> Will be interesting to hear which one you prefer when the Serpent Mini lands, are you getting the 22mm version or the 25mm version?



22mm, to fit the pico. Prefer around 1ohm, next build will be lower, aiming for ~0.8ohm

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Little pocket rocket till the Batts recharge new build 2.5ID six wraps SS at 28W it gives a nice vape. The ceramic block is a crock of s... Got dry hits...


----------



## Spongebob

Silver said:


> Nice and easy morning vape
> 
> View attachment 79907
> 
> 
> @BumbleBee gave me a few istick20 covers many months ago. Found them yesterday and put the clear one on. Has a nice feel. Makes it fractionally bigger and more grippy, which is a good thing. Thanks Bee !


@Silver, how do you manage to put an evod on there is it a special adapter of sorts???  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Flava

Driptip arrived today. Rocking some kiwichi.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Spongebob said:


> @Silver, how do you manage to put an evod on there is it a special adapter of sorts???
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



Good question @Spongebob.
I use a 510 to Ego adapter - 

Like this



Turns out a double win because the old istick20 suffered from a wonky 510 if overused. So the adapter stays in permanently and taking off the Evod doesn't interfere with the 510 of the istick20!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johan9779

That cookie, pie crust banana juice is so good I can't stop smiling.  

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Johan9779

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 79988
> View attachment 79989


Good looking gear, where is the fire  

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## aavnrazor

I miss this device, Joytech istick 40 with a custom KangerTech nano tank. Just some good old memories!! Got stolen a year ago out of my living room while I was in the bathroom shaving. The idiot just walked into my house took what he needed and walked out! Was lost without my baby, that stage I had the first motofo serpent on it. 

Live the Cloud


----------



## Spongebob

Silver said:


> Good question @Spongebob.
> I use a 510 to Ego adapter -
> 
> Like this
> View attachment 79981
> 
> 
> Turns out a double win because the old istick20 suffered from a wonky 510 if overused. So the adapter stays in permanently and taking off the Evod doesn't interfere with the 510 of the istick20!


Thanx @Silver where can i find one 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Spongebob said:


> Thanx @Silver where can i find one
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



Not sure, i got mine ages ago
Try eCiggies maybe


----------



## oldtimerZA

Paulies ice cream and a dram of Laphroaig Quarter Cask. Heavenly.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

My trusty Subtank Mini got a shiny new coil this evening




Standard 1.2 ohm single.

Glorious Strawberry Menthol flavour on the new coil and wick. With a dash of XXX in the tank. Lovely

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Naeem

My mods ... so happy with current setups 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Dubz

Naeem said:


> My mods ... so happy with current setups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kwaai lappies ne!


----------



## Dubz

Same same but different...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Naeem

Dubz said:


> Same same but different...
> 
> View attachment 80044



Nice @Dubz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Great looking tips @Naeem and @Dubz !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes

Having a very boring day at work - Taking a brake now.
(Excuse how the fuchai looks, it's a hard worker.)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ernst

First mech! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dwayne19420

Xxx and nugget 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## elvin119

My two monsters  

Sent from my Note4

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Schnappie

It really doesnt get much better than this...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Yagya

Revived the old faithfull griffin 22 & enjoying the flavour in these 2.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Sherman Twins are with me tonight! ONe with SLug Juice and the other with XXX!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## aavnrazor

Still busy working, but there must be time for a good vape!!! Busy cleaning pistons and stuff to rebuild my cars engine tomorrow!! Hard work!!

Live the Cloud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

elvin119 said:


> My two monsters
> 
> Sent from my Note4


Another vaper with a grey. Mine prefers biting my finger instead of perching on it. 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Gazzacpt said:


> Another vaper with a grey. Mine prefers biting my finger instead of perching on it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Parrots are like cats, but they have beaks instead of claws. They just want to watch the world burn.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Nailedit77

Perfect way to start my morning

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905

Sickboy77 said:


> Perfect way to start my morning
> View attachment 80122



Starting to like the Gpriv more and more...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77

Jp1905 said:


> Starting to like the Gpriv more and more...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


G priv by far best mod ive had, thats why I bought a second one


----------



## Andre

Sickboy77 said:


> G priv by far best mod ive had, thats why I bought a second one


Why is it the best mod you have had, if you please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Andre said:


> Why is it the best mod you have had, if you please?


Quality of mod, nice size, battery life is mad!!! And touch screen is on par with most high end phones. Overall a great mod

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Authentic Alchemist

I am vaping away on a RX200s with a tsunami 22 with a duel clapton coil set up.... clouds & flavour for days!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

Some hard hitting with the KO 25mm Mech by Hard Hitters Alliance and a Grand Escape, on this lovely Friday evening.

Exclusively from Sir Vape. The website advertises it as a 24mm, but it is actually a 25mm. 

Solid as a Rock. Butter smooth threads - a beautiful piece indeed. Over the moon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## KB_314

VT75 Nano - well priced DNA75, and very small. In my hand for the last couple of days.
It's impressive form-factor makes up for the unnecessary raised borders around the buttons & screen, and a fussy battery cap.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez

Yagya said:


> Could not resist any longer. Chrome finish V2
> View attachment 79706









I see your hand.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scouse45

Kicking it old school with my naughty nautilus and for the occasional bang of clouds my noisy goon

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Greyz

3KG Yellow Tail on the braai
TFv8 loaded with some Strawberry ShortCake Bar
Sitting pretty atop the Triade DNA250  

Happy New Year everyone on ecigssa!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## greybush

Happy new year all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## koos7234

Trying something new for new years Jol. Clouds to follow for EC rain is needed. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## boxerulez

I am the proverbial pig... in a bigass pile of shit today. Saturday last day of the year EPIC vapemail arrived just past 14h00!!! 

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Gazzacpt

Enjoying this.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

boxerulez said:


> I am the proverbial pig... in a bigass pile of shit today. Saturday last day of the year EPIC vapemail arrived just past 14h00!!!
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 80296


@Rob Fisher is that a drinkin and driving test...clearly i havent had enuf yet cos i get it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

boxerulez said:


> I am the proverbial pig... in a bigass pile of shit today. Saturday last day of the year EPIC vapemail arrived just past 14h00!!!
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin


ooh i want that sooo bad...but its like flying into china with a us bomber and firing a warning shot...u will go down in flames

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

incredible_hullk said:


> ooh i want that sooo bad...but its like flying into china with a us bomber and firing a warning shot...u will go down in flames


ROFL at that analogy...

Just look atthe pretty colours!!!





Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

boxerulez said:


> ROFL at that analogy...
> 
> Just look atthe pretty colours!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin


i will pretend im at teazers...look but cant touch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

boxerulez said:


> ROFL at that analogy...
> 
> Just look atthe pretty colours!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin


@boxerulez damn that is sexy...


----------



## boxerulez

Now @Rob Fisher needs to tell me what oil and what wax to use on the wood bits that wont mess with the acrylic...

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Silver

Looks amazing @boxerulez 
Happy new year and may you see the new year in with style!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

Silver said:


> Looks amazing @boxerulez
> Happy new year and may you see the new year in with style!!


Thanks @Silver dude. You and yours and to all our vapefam on ecigssa!!!

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ettiennedj

incredible_hullk said:


> i will pretend im at teazers...look but cant touch


@incredible_hulk , same with everything in life.... If you pay enough anything is possible even with Vicky from Russia and those bloody sexy mods  

Wishing you all an awesome new year. May 2017 be a prosperous one!

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snowball

Got me a new tank, Goblin v3 and made a single Clapton coil. Mmmm the flavors are unreal. Soon ill get me a velocity dripper

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Surge26

Petri RTA 
Noisy cricket v2 in the club     

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Surge26 said:


> Petri RTA
> Noisy cricket v2 in the club
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Lol @Surge26 
Rocking and rolling
Which club?


----------



## Caramia

Would have been even better if my order of juices from vapecartel arrived on time (yesterday), so going into 2017 with DIY:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Snowball

Caramia said:


> Would have been even better if my order of juices from vapecartel arrived on time (yesterday), so going into 2017 with DIY:
> View attachment 80310


"This mod looks interesting"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Surge26

Silver said:


> Lol @Surge26
> Rocking and rolling
> Which club?


The Adress Cape Town 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Surge26 said:


> The Adress Cape Town
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Enjoy 
And happy new year!!


----------



## BumbleBee

This game has been going on since last year 




Happy New Year everyone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Happy happy @BumbleBee !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Happy new year to every person on this forum. May the year ahead be a blessing to all of us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

boxerulez said:


> Now @Rob Fisher needs to tell me what oil and what wax to use on the wood bits that wont mess with the acrylic...
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

BumbleBee said:


> This game has been going on since last year
> 
> View attachment 80312
> 
> 
> Happy New Year everyone


Happy New Year @BumbleBee ..... I haven't played that board game for years. Epic


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 80317


Happy New Year Rob. Where does one buy that wax?


----------



## boxerulez

Deckie said:


> Happy New Year Rob. Where does one buy that wax?


I think I might be onto someone local that supposedly stocks this. A bladesmith dude. Will let you know IF I find it locally.

Knowing @Rob Fisher logistical prowess he probably imported his?

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

boxerulez said:


> I think I might be onto someone local that supposedly stocks this. A bladesmith dude. Will let you know IF I find it locally.
> 
> Knowing @Rob Fisher logistical prowess he probably imported his?
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin



Not sure where Rob got his but Genosmate recently did a group buy from Amazon
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/renaissance-wax-all-available-items-taken.t32718/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Deckie said:


> Happy New Year Rob. Where does one buy that wax?



@Deckie on Amazon only I'm afraid... @Genosmate mate just did a buy for a few guys... I guess you missed it.


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> @Deckie on Amazon only I'm afraid... @Genosmate mate just did a buy for a few guys... I guess you missed it.


Thanks Rob... I'll make a plan.


----------



## Deckie

boxerulez said:


> I think I might be onto someone local that supposedly stocks this. A bladesmith dude. Will let you know IF I find it locally.
> 
> Knowing @Rob Fisher logistical prowess he probably imported his?
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin


Thanks @boxerulez , I'd appreciate that.


----------



## Dubz

So @Naeem came to visit yesterday... Ammit overload . #teamsinglecoil

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Deckie

Too much to hold at this point in my day.....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Dubz said:


> So @Naeem came to visit yesterday... Ammit overload . #teamsinglecoil
> 
> View attachment 80318



Whats it like @Dubz ?


----------



## Dubz

Silver said:


> Whats it like @Dubz ?


I'm really enjoying it @Silver. Easy to build and wick. Flavour is great and airflow whether you like it full open or very restricted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## snakevape

@Dubz Any wicking issues ? With higher VG juices... this was my only concern with the tank when it was brought up


----------



## Dubz

snakevape said:


> @Dubz Any wicking issues ? With higher VG juices... this was my only concern with the tank when it was brought up


I vape 70/30 and have no issues at all. Just make sure you don't stuff too much cotton onto the wicking deck - it needs to be soft and fluffy.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

boxerulez said:


> I think I might be onto someone local that supposedly stocks this. A bladesmith dude. Will let you know IF I find it locally.
> 
> Knowing @Rob Fisher logistical prowess he probably imported his?
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin


@boxerulez, I think you can contact guys at Hardware Centre in Randburg, they stock imported products like waxes to treat stab wood, that would work like a charm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw




----------



## incredible_hullk

this is my fav setup..im a lazy dripper but still get to enjoy the petri

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Daniel

incredible_hullk said:


> this is my fav setup..im a lazy dripper but still get to enjoy the petri
> 
> View attachment 80370


That looks the tits who did the BF conversion for you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Quite like this little setup...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

Daniel said:


> That looks the tits who did the BF conversion for you?


justin patrick did it and works bomb..


----------



## thekeeperza

Hohm Slice, Serpent Mini 25 and Pistachio Ice Cream FTW. 





Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Hohm Slice with Merlin Mini. Awesome flavour.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## gdigitel

La mia familia






Sent from my SM-T815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Polar

Andre said:


> Hohm Slice with Merlin Mini. Awesome flavour.


Man that horizon... Goes on forever!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polar

gdigitel said:


> La mia familia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T815 using Tapatalk



Whats that you have the Serpent on @gdigitel?


----------



## gdigitel

@Polar it's an Athena Pride 75. She's my lady.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

this tank is frustrating to put together but once u get it....the flavour speaks for itself..loving the obs engine with 1 month steeped peanut butter custard...best part being nic free i can go crazy

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Awesome @Petrus
Where is that? I cant place it...


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Phantom Skyline combo undergoing a major pitstop... DNA200 with SM25 still takes a lot of beating... outstanding setup!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

Silver said:


> Awesome @Petrus
> Where is that? I cant place it...



That looks like Kzn,Margate area if Im not mistaken...havent been in my home province in like 5years,but I know that beach,just not sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> The Phantom Skyline combo undergoing a major pitstop... DNA200 with SM25 still takes a lot of beating... outstanding setup!
> View attachment 80410
> View attachment 80411



@Rob Fisher , the doors on that mod look almost the same as the hotcig 150 abalone doors!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , the doors on that mod look almost the same as the hotcig 150 abalone doors!



100% Hi Ho @Silver... eFusion Duo DNA200... beautiful mod and a lot more useable since I replaced the Lipo with dual 18650's... the Lipo battery life was useless. Only issue I have with it is that the edges are quite sharp and you can't hold it in your hand for long periods because it hurts you. But there is no question that it's one of my favourite mods of 2016.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Awesome @Petrus
> Where is that? I cant place it...


Margate @Silver..... Boertjie at the Beach.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> Margate @Silver..... Boertjie at the Beach.



Ok thanks
Lekker man
Its been so long since ive been to Margate!
Enjoy


----------



## Petrus

And now its time for breakfast.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Petrus

My white Reo Grand has seen almost the whole country. This time I had taken the black mini on holiday with his sister, unfortunately she had only met the Donkey. I will show her the sea tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bush Vaper

On leave and watching the cricket. Nuff said

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Paulie's Guava plus some menthol aka 'Guava Ice'

In the OL16

What a vape! 

Such a winner for me

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

cudnt resist...love the look and the mod is fantastic

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Bush Vaper said:


> On leave and watching the cricket. Nuff said
> View attachment 80484


that juice is amazing @Bush Vaper acquired taste tho


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Waine

Polar said:


> Man that horizon... Goes on forever!



See, the earth is flat! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eequinox



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 80541
> View attachment 80542


Over-Hang


----------



## Stosta

Been itching to give this a go and finally got around to it! I tried to get a clean setup last night but ended up in trouble for making coils in bed  So I had to wait until I got to work to do it!




The RBA is working well in the Ultimo @Schnappie ! Next stop is lunch in the boardroom with a RDA and a bunch of Suave!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Schnappie

Stosta said:


> Been itching to give this a go and finally got around to it! I tried to get a clean setup last night but ended up in trouble for making coils in bed  So I had to wait until I got to work to do it!
> 
> View attachment 80571
> 
> 
> The RBA is working well in the Ultimo @Schnappie ! Next stop is lunch in the boardroom with a RDA and a bunch of Suave!


Glad to hear the rba is decent at least. How is that beach bum?


----------



## Stosta

Schnappie said:


> Glad to hear the rba is decent at least. How is that beach bum?


Good! Complex! Maybe there will be some left for you to try next time I send you something!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

Stosta said:


> Good! Complex! Maybe there will be some left for you to try next time I send you something!


This tank exchange program has some geniune perks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 80584



Oh Mr @Rob Fisher how i love that mod every time you put it on display. That is one hot mod. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

antonherbst said:


> Oh Mr @Rob Fisher how i love that mod every time you put it on display. That is one hot mod.



I have to say I agree with you Anton... it is small and delivers the goods on all counts... and the workmanship is stunning!


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> I have to say I agree with you Anton... it is small and delivers the goods on all counts... and the workmanship is stunning!





How does it compare in size to a pico?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> Been itching to give this a go and finally got around to it! I tried to get a clean setup last night but ended up in trouble for making coils in bed  So I had to wait until I got to work to do it!
> 
> View attachment 80571
> 
> 
> The RBA is working well in the Ultimo @Schnappie ! Next stop is lunch in the boardroom with a RDA and a bunch of Suave!



Lol, you made coils in bed @Stosta !
That is something !
Dont know how you manage to do that...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 80584


I need a Skyline . How's the juice consumption Rob?


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Lol, you made coils in bed @Stosta !
> That is something !
> Dont know how you manage to do that...


I didn't, I got about halfway through before the glare I was given bore a hole right through the side of my head. But I certainly tried! I think it speaks volumes with regards to the quality of the coils I make for myself!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> I didn't, I got about halfway through before the glare I was given bore a hole right through the side of my head. But I certainly tried! I think it speaks volumes with regards to the quality of the coils I make for myself!



Full marks for dedication, commitment and effort !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Stosta said:


> I didn't, I got about halfway through before the glare I was given bore a hole right through the side of my head. But I certainly tried! I think it speaks volumes with regards to the quality of the coils I make for myself!



There he was, minding his own business, and then out of nowhere the handbrake popped up it's head again to spoil all the fun

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Kuhlkatz said:


> There he was, minding his own business, and then out of nowhere the handbrake popped up it's head again to spoil all the fun


Hahahaha!

I usually show the handbrake funny posts, but I think it would be safer for this one to remain unseen. That is exactly how it happened though!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

antonherbst said:


> How does it compare in size to a pico?



Smaller than a Pico... Don't have any Pico's left to take a pic of both.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Deckie said:


> I need a Skyline . How's the juice consumption Rob?



It's pretty thirsty because of the flavour but with a single coil and running at 26 watts not as bad as I thought... quite a lot less than my SM25's @Deckie!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

@Silver gauva ice is a winner...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 80600


looks good @Rob Fisher i wonder if they had a paint job mishap and said hmmn...galaxy edition...was a good mishap

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> It's pretty thirsty because of the flavour but with a single coil and running at 26 watts not as bad as I thought... quite a lot less than my SM25's @Deckie!


I could live with that . Thanks Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

incredible_hullk said:


> @Silver gauva ice is a winner...
> 
> View attachment 80608



Oh wow @incredible_hullk !
What a setup - 
And on that shiny raw it must taste even colder..... ooooohhhh..... mmm.....
Let me take a toot right now!
Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Silver said:


> Oh wow @incredible_hullk !
> What a setup -
> And on that shiny raw it must taste even colder..... ooooohhhh..... mmm.....
> Let me take a toot right now!
> Lol


suits my mood @Silver forced to watch frozen for the millionth time...thx for the r&d on this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ettiennedj

Panoramic Mabalingwe Vape

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

gitanes, 0.8 ohm siren mtl, peroni... heaven

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez

Finding this is my hand more often than not.

.94 Kanthal Clapton 26ga 32ga wrap
35watts
Rhodonite






Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Daniel

Don't laugh at the drip tip the little white one gets too hot.... First time running dual coils in the OL16 Clone holy cheese and sprinkles the flavor is tops... Bit of a hot vape at 0.28 but it's lakker.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Daniel said:


> Don't laugh at the drip tip the little white one gets too hot.... First time running dual coils in the OL16 Clone holy cheese and sprinkles the flavor is tops... Bit of a hot vape at 0.28 but it's lakker.



@Daniel maserati or aqua man?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

incredible_hullk said:


> @Daniel maserati or aqua man?


Neither..... Poseidon

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Daniel said:


> Neither..... Poseidon


oh yes..poseidons trident...as a comic fan embarassed...


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Found my old Cloupor GT in my cupboard. Bit old but still works like a horse

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Polar

Cloudy day in Durban 






The DIY juice is a Vanilla custard, very subtle and enjoyable. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JoeSmoke

Polar said:


> Cloudy day in Durban
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DIY juice is a Vanilla custard, very subtle and enjoyable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Don't you want to share your DIY Custard recipe?

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JoeSmoke

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Polar

JoeSmoke said:


> Don't you want to share your DIY Custard recipe?
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


Simple one found at 

Grants Vanilla Custard my way : http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/11224

3% French Vanilla (CAP) 
3% New York Cheesecake (CAP) 
4% Vanilla Custard v1 (CAP) 

Flavor total: 10%

Only been resting a week and needs more time, but I suck at waiting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 80802


I LOVE that snowwolf

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JoeSmoke

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

All the amazing colours...

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Daniel

Such a classy little combo Pico brushed Stainless + SM22. First build a modest 1.0ohm six wrap Ni80 28g at 17watts airflow half closed makes for a nice restrictive lung hit. Aim here was battery life as this will be my office kit so needs to last the whole day.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Mage on the VTC Mini with the French Dude and a glass of wine. Making a mini potjie with mates.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Nou gaan ons braai!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nailedit77

Bday warmups going strong  if I somehow post random stuff later, appologies in advance... You only turn 40 once  well I think

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905

Double pictures...just when I thought I was the only one...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## E.T.

Sickboy77 said:


> Bday warmups going strong  if I somehow post random stuff later, appologies in advance... You only turn 40 once  well I think
> 
> View attachment 80872


 Congratulations @Sickboy77 ou ballie


----------



## Spydro

Noisy Cricket w/KP Kit installed, Avocado G w/DIY Patchilla @ 130W.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## boxerulez

So mech life has crept up on me... since I aquired this Ijoy Mech (Damn near identical to a limitless) I have not put it down yet...

Had to modify the sleeve to get rid of that horrid silver finish and ugly etching font.

Shape of things to come? Definitely cheaper than VW mods.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905

Some coils from @Yusuf Cape Vaper







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RuanEras

Kangertech (needs some TLC) was a gift from a friend and of course some Tipo Tinto to accompany the Sunset

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Alienspider!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Spydro

Sig's/SM25's w/DIY Iced Toffee Lime & DIY Spiced Nog.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Phantom Hussar combo was in my hand... well that was until I was called for Crumpets and Pancakes!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tockit

New limited, limited edition hohmslice. The hohmslice raw  














Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver

OL16 and Paulie's Guava

Can't get enough of this combo

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## koos7234

Trolling around. Loving my new troll, couldn't afford a goon 24,  but the troll is good. Also not sure what to have, frozen yogurt, trinity or home made berrinilla. Hmmmm. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ohmsmium with the Skyline on top for a change...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Scouse45

New kit had to just give it a try. So far not too bad at all. One of the best feeling in the hand

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## darryn.britton



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## gdigitel

Scouse45 said:


> New kit had to just give it a try. So far not too bad at all. One of the best feeling in the hand
> View attachment 81087


Just get an alien condom if you want it to stay pretty. Great kit, love mine

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## antonherbst

darryn.britton said:


>



Thats a great look. 

Picos for world domination.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## darryn.britton

antonherbst said:


> Thats a great look.
> 
> Picos for world domination.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah they're little beasts hey  The deck on the tank is unfortunately not great... thankfully picking up a Gemini later today from @CloudmanJHB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtyD

Enjoying my Goon 24 clone with a little bit of @Rooigevaar 's Rainbow Monster

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## KB_314

I've definitely gotten my monies worth with these 2 RDA's. All the rest sold, except for a trusty Indestructible (for Blackbird & Paulies Coffee Cake) and 2 BF OL16's

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DirtyD

Jp1905 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


whats the juice like ?


----------



## Jp1905

DirtyD said:


> whats the juice like ?



Its okay,not my favourite but its nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloudmanJHB

darryn.britton said:


> Yeah they're little beasts hey  The deck on the tank is unfortunately not great... thankfully picking up a Gemini later today from @CloudmanJHB



Enjoy that Gemini bud , great meeting you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

darryn.britton said:


>


I have the same setup in my hand! Pico + Subtank! Great stuff!


----------



## darryn.britton

CloudmanJHB said:


> Enjoy that Gemini bud , great meeting you!


Will do, thanks bud!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Rob Fisher said:


> The Phantom Hussar combo was in my hand... well that was until I was called for Crumpets and Pancakes!
> View attachment 80995



This post made me very hungry !


----------



## Eequinox



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Spydro

In the early wee hours this morning I dug some more Reo gear back out of mothballs... Fools Gold (a Gold Ano LP/SL Grand); an Atomic and another Hybrid Manta V1/V2. Been vaping them ever since with DIY Wormwwod and DIY Patchilla.

I've been mostly playing the regulated game since I came to the forum because it seems most here are running them. I bought a bunch of TC Mods and a hellofalotof hyped tanks (most of which are junk IMO). Have had some fun with this gear, and some of it I'll probably always use. But when it comes to my perfect vape, nothing can beat a Reo running a quality BF with the perfect build in it for the DIY joose I am vaping.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Stunning @Spydro !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShamZ

My new toy. Needed a good dual battery mod. Only ever bought single and triple battery mods.

The minikin boost. Capable of 155W and also fits my 25mm RTAs with no overhang at all.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Going out and about to do some chores... Hussar and Skyline going with!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schnappie

I prefer my menthols and a humble 30w vape, but the odd max vg cloud blowing now and then is enjoyable..

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hussar (Poland) on top of an Asmodus Ohmsmium Stabwood Hybrid (USA/China) with a White Owl Drip Tip (Poland).

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Hussar (Poland) on top of an Asmodus Ohmsmium Stabwood Hybrid (USA/China) with a White Owl Drip Tip (Poland).
> View attachment 81255



So your the one who got my Asmodus Ohmsmium.  Not really . 
But someone else beat me to the one I tried to buy - not once but twice. I would think they are great mods. Like the Ohmsmium way more than their Silvanusa and Kodama models.


----------



## Normz

1St day back at work, still looking for my office setup...


----------



## anthony001

Oh yes

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> So your the one who got my Asmodus Ohmsmium.  Not really .
> But someone else beat me to the one I tried to buy - not once but twice. I would think they are great mods. Like the Ohmsmium way more than their Silvanusa and Kodama models.



They are really comfortable mods and the single 18650 lasts pretty well because I only vape at 28 watts on these high end tanks... it's bliss. I sold both my Dual 18650 Kodama's but I'm sorry I sold my Green one... I traded it for an M17... I should have kept the Kodama!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

Vicious ant duke and KLS RDA 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paulie said:


> Vicious ant duke and KLS RDA



Where did you get a KLS from @Paulie? You lucky fish! How is it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Where did you get a KLS from @Paulie? You lucky fish! How is it?


From Takie bro

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Where did you get a KLS from @Paulie? You lucky fish! How is it?




Rob its a good flavour dripper im going to do a shootout between the following on here soon  Just waiting for the EZ and Insane to arrive also this week bud. The shootout will be between Hadlay by Psyclone, ES-Z Atty by Estoque the KLS and the Insane

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paulie said:


> Rob its a good flavour dripper im going to do a shootout between the following on here soon  Just waiting for the EZ and Insane to arrive also this week bud. The shootout will be between Hadlay by Psyclone, ES-Z Atty by Estoque the KLS and the Insane



Roger that @Paulie!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Paulie said:


> Rob its a good flavour dripper im going to do a shootout between the following on here soon  Just waiting for the EZ and Insane to arrive also this week bud. The shootout will be between Hadlay by Psyclone, ES-Z Atty by Estoque the KLS and the Insane



Wonderful @Paulie
Looking forward to the shootout between the high enders

My plan is to let you guys do all the high end shootouts and then I can just get one of them 
The one that scores the highest on all of your tests!!
Hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paulie

Silver said:


> Wonderful @Paulie
> Looking forward to the shootout between the high enders
> 
> My plan is to let you guys do all the high end shootouts and then I can just get one of them
> The one that scores the highest on all of your tests!!
> Hehe




I plan to do 3 shoot outs
BTW HE, Top Commercial and Starter Kits

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Loving my new baby...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mahir

Daniel said:


> Morning ritual...



Which rda is that?


----------



## Mahir

Tockit said:


> Winding down my Saturday with some DIY kiwi menthol and a cold one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk



Dude, don't you wanna trade? I have a black obs engine


----------



## Tockit

Mahir said:


> Dude, don't you wanna trade? I have a black obs engine


My mod ain't black anymore  





Still deciding on colour. But will let you know, depending on what colour I choose. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> They are really comfortable mods and the single 18650 lasts pretty well because I only vape at 28 watts on these high end tanks... it's bliss. I sold both my Dual 18650 Kodama's but I'm sorry I sold my Green one... I traded it for an M17... I should have kept the Kodama!



Comfort in hand matters to me, why i am not into the square edge mods like my SMW's. There's another one now I would buy, but not without calling them first. Will wait until the one coming from China gets here. If it doesn't work for me then maybe I'll call them.


----------



## Daniel

Mahir said:


> Which rda is that?



It's a BF atty , probably still the best MTL atty around the RM2 ....


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Comfort in hand matters to me, why i am not into the square edge mods like my SMW's. There's another one now I would buy, but not without calling them first. Will wait until the one coming from China gets here. If it doesn't work for me then maybe I'll call them.



100% @Spydro... I only realised recently that comfort was all important... driving to jhb with a mod in one hand really highlights the not so comfortable mods!


----------



## Mahir

anthony001 said:


> Oh yes
> View attachment 81279



I'm so jealous. That's an absolute beauty. Where did you buy that mech? How much was it? I can only dream of owning an authentic Complyfe mech mod.


----------



## anthony001

Mahir said:


> I'm so jealous. That's an absolute beauty. Where did you buy that mech? How much was it? I can only dream of owning an authentic Complyfe mech mod.


house of vape had a few in bud


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

well, it was in my hands

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

I nice morning vape break in Bratislava 






Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Floki



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## aavnrazor

Nice on leave!! Gaming and Vaping goes well together!!





Live the Cloud

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez

PeterHarris said:


> I nice morning vape break in Bratislava
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Dude, I hate you right now, sitting in my office sweating like a pig. And so does my furchild Fyodor the Alaskan Shepard...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aavnrazor

boxerulez said:


> Dude, I hate you right now, sitting in my office sweating like a pig. And so does my furchild Fyodor the Alaskan Shepard...


Lol, sorry for that! Somebody needs to keep the economy running, and now that somebody is you!! Hehe, don't worry, when you are on leave im working.Just give your best Boxerulez!!

Live the Cloud


----------



## boxerulez

aavnrazor said:


> Lol, sorry for that! Somebody needs to keep the economy running, and now that somebody is you!! Hehe, don't worry, when you are on leave im working.Just give your best Boxerulez!!
> 
> Live the Cloud


Ohhh i thought you're an emmigrant.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

aavnrazor said:


> Nice on leave!! Gaming and Vaping goes well together!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Live the Cloud


This is me tomorrow!!!!!!

Wife at work, me on leave!!!! Nothing but vaping and gaming (and a ton of work to do on the house but I'll leave that for the last day and then get sick)!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris

boxerulez said:


> Ohhh i thought you're an emmigrant.
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin


i am an emmigrant  i live in Bratislava now

and i understand that your Husky would love this weather


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hussar Deck on Hellfire Phantom with Steam Tuners Bell Caps... Std and Nano!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rafique

Rob Fisher said:


> Hussar Deck on Hellfire Phantom with Steam Tuners Bell Caps... Std and Nano!
> View attachment 81421
> View attachment 81422
> View attachment 81423
> View attachment 81424




The nano on that mod looks brilliant

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kevkev

My traffic companions for today. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Daniel

After a spring collapse due to stupidity on my side Astrid is operational again and man I must say the flavor is just amazing... Nothing comes even close to it...

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Surge26

I love this work and vape on the cape 
Breakfast @ lekker restaurant Kalk Bay 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## blujeenz

Some DIY Springbokkie, tastes a bit "raw" maybe needs to steep longer.



Jokes 
Just added some green food coloring, wanted to see if the clouds would be green. 
They werent and it tastes kak as well. 
Sometimes I take one for the team, last year was kevlar wick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dietz

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 81535
> View attachment 81536


I really love that tank!!!


----------



## boxerulez

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 81535
> View attachment 81536


This is looking really good!


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Rafique said:


> View attachment 81549



How is that Slice treating you? That is the next mod i want to get. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafique

antonherbst said:


> How is that Slice treating you? That is the next mod i want to get.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's a very nice mod, for the price. I don't use it for all the stuff it can do. Battery life and fast charge is all I need


----------



## antonherbst

Rafique said:


> It's a very nice mod, for the price. I don't use it for all the stuff it can do. Battery life and fast charge is all I need



How would it compare to a pico mega? Think i want to be a 26650 mod type of guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

antonherbst said:


> How would it compare to a pico mega? Think i want to be a 26650 mod type of guy.
> .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Haven't owned one but it definitely is way better then any mod I've owned. You won't go wrong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Q Mini and Alto!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> Q Mini and Alto!
> View attachment 81558


No man .... I don't need.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

loving this vape...0.43 diy clapton apple strudel diy

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Deckie said:


> No man .... I don't need.



Yes you do @Deckie! It's an awesome setup... life without it is not worth living.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes you do @Deckie! It's an awesome setup... life without it is not worth living.


Oh no ... No no, I made a New Year's resolution to cull the vape family, not buy anymore tanks (wink wink) because 95% of them just don't do it. I looked at the Q Mini & decide Yes, but only when I've cleared out. But .... tomorrow I've got an appointment with my C/Card at 15H00.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## De_Stroyer

Rob Fisher said:


> Q Mini and Alto!
> View attachment 81558



Rob, Alto or Serpent ?  I must know


----------



## Stosta

blujeenz said:


> Some DIY Springbokkie, tastes a bit "raw" maybe needs to steep longer.
> View attachment 81528
> 
> 
> Jokes
> Just added some green food coloring, wanted to see if the clouds would be green.
> They werent and it tastes kak as well.
> Sometimes I take one for the team, last year was kevlar wick.


Haha! I'm guessing the clouds weren't green? You're going to end up with blue jeans and green skin. It will clash horribly and your wife won't want to be seen out in public with you!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Q Mini and Alto!
> View attachment 81558


I held one of these yesterday and the finish feels amazing! Nice one Rob!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

De_Stroyer said:


> Rob, Alto or Serpent ?  I must know



@De_Stroyer they are both awesome... it comes down to whether you want a 22mm or 25mm tank and what mod you want to run them on.... what juice capacity you want... whether you want a normal type drip tip or a fat @hands one (because only the SM25 will take a fat tip) if you want the option of dual coils (SM25 does both)... 

The Altos passed the overnight stand test with flying colours... no leaks so far...

At the end of the day you should have a SM25, Merlin Mini (24) and an Altos (22).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz

Stosta said:


> Haha! I'm guessing the clouds weren't green? You're going to end up with blue jeans and green skin. It will clash horribly and your wife won't want to be seen out in public with you!


The plaintiff didnt want to be seen with me back in '93 already, she used _Abe Swersky & Associates _to get the message across. 

Be that as it may, I was more butthurt that the clouds werent even remotely tinged green.
Still, I figured it would fit in with my creed, either entertain or add value. 

ps. thanks for the blue stars, glad to have helped.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Very compact setup ready for anyhting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit

Hohmslice raw with big baby beast. Have the baby beast for a week now and I'm very impressed. Flavour is good off these commercial coils. 





Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to give the Q Mini a full test and see how the dual 18650's perform... so the Skyline is on top!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Jp1905

Somewhere on the Atlantic yesterday...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lushen



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Deckie

Lushen said:


>


Eina..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MuFaSaVaped

Hexohm v3 , Recoil RDA

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz

MuFaSaVaped said:


> Hexohm v3 , Recoil RDA


@MuFaSaVaped 
Wow tha looks guuuuuuuud!!! Where did you get a Blue one? I've only seen it in black an silver


----------



## Silver

Busy writing some notes for something at my desk with the Hotcig 150 abalone and SM25 in my left hand. 

Looked down while writing and thought to myself what a beautiful finish. Glinting in the light. Love it.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Petrus

Another week, another challenge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Favorite Mod and Favorite Kitty! Choo sleeping on!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## mavric69



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Normz

So one of my coils in my baby beast melted(go figure), and made my tasty mountain dude taste worse than a stinky. Thank the heavens for the pico and some brews brothers...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Have been concocting some new DIY recipes all night, so dug out a SMW/Petri V2/Trinity Cap to taste test along the way.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel

Back to basics very nice mod this well made has some scratches already so will be out and about. Now I just need a silver SM . Haven't played around too much but the power is constant and dialed in just right for a nice long hit. Me like....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Polar

In other news - uncle @Rob Fisher speculated to be a poly alloy T-1000 sent back from the not to distant HE future... 









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lushen

Monday evening dinner prep

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Vapegilius995

My new toy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw




----------



## Tockit

Hohmslice raw, phenotype L with a fat hands drip tip.





Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

On leave and finally got to do some juice tasting! This was about 5 minutes before I threw my back out though...


Is it unethical to cancel my leave, see a doctor, and then go on sick leave?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## skola

Stosta said:


> On leave and finally got to do some juice tasting! This was about 5 minutes before I threw my back out though...
> View attachment 81892
> 
> Is it unethical to cancel my leave, see a doctor, and then go on sick leave?


No! That's why you get sick leave.. It's unethical to use your annual leave while you are sick!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Indestructible, well designed and good to look at Reo P67 with custom @Genosmate fire button, paired with the ultra flavour Hadaly from @Throat Punch and enhanced by a @hands drip tip! The Hadaly set up for a whopping throat hit to go with Perique Vapure, a as hard hitting DIY tobacco.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Indestructible, well designed and good to look at Reo P67 with custom @Genosmate fire button, paired with the ultra flavour Hadaly from @Throat Punch and enhanced by a @hands drip tip! The Hadaly set up for a whopping throat hit to go with Perique Vapure, a as hard hitting DIY tobacco.



Winning setup! What build you got inside @Andre?


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Winning setup! What build you got inside @Andre?


0.5 ohm Kanthal Clapton (26/32 ga Clapton wire from @Sir Vape), just 3/4 wraps to ensure quick ramp up. Slanted, 2.5 mm ID coil with Ceramic wick. Bliss!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Polar

Andre said:


> 0.5 ohm Kanthal Clapton (26/32 ga Clapton wire from @Sir Vape), just 3/4 wraps to ensure quick ramp up. Slanted, 2.5 mm ID coil with Ceramic wick. Bliss!


That Reo has all the bling 

Some Q's if you don't mind @Andre. Does the slanting of the coil merely accommodate the ceramic wick? Is the ceramic wick something I should be looking into?


----------



## Andre

Polar said:


> That Reo has all the bling
> 
> Some Q's if you don't mind @Andre. Does the slanting of the coil merely accommodate the ceramic wick? Is the ceramic wick something I should be looking into?


I do not mind at all. Yes, slanting is for the ceramic wick, being of a stiffer nature. Ceramic wicks not available locally and not allowed to be exported from the USA (see reason here). So, unless you have a mate over there willing to take the risk....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Really liking this setup great for on the go braaing... 

Even in single coil this little pocket rocket puts out the clouds...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Not as much about what is in my hand but on my work desk rather.

Pico mega
Melo3
Pineapple and peaches mixed with menthol
A coffee
And a load of admin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zebelial

antonherbst said:


> Not as much about what is in my hand but on my work desk rather.
> 
> Pico mega
> Melo3
> Pineapple and peaches mixed with menthol
> A coffee
> And a load of admin
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah orange/purple lips. That's some good stuff.  

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rev2xtc

Desk check...Sherman + Alien 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

rev2xtc said:


> Desk check...Sherman + Alien
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Where did you get the atty from? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rev2xtc

antonherbst said:


> Where did you get the atty from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



North Island Vapors in Canada. Hit them up with a Facebook message.


----------



## anthony001

Unicornn Mod

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Carlos Creation Xtreme and ESG Skyline tonight!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

lets get our boost on.
my driving device..

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nailedit77

What a mad combo!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Scouse45

One of the best looking combos I've seen @Sickboy77 very patriotic haha

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Scouse45 said:


> One of the best looking combos I've seen @Sickboy77 very patriotic haha


Shot, now when I watch the Springboks play, I win either way


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

At university look to my trusted pico and serpent. I just love this setup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Looks awesome with the white drip tip @antonherbst !
What build you got in there?
How many tankfuls you getting on the battery in the Pico?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Looks awesome with the white drip tip @antonherbst !
> What build you got in there?
> How many tankfuls you getting on the battery in the Pico?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

antonherbst said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Silver
Oh and i get about 4 full tanks out of the pico with the 26650 battery in at full charge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Am loving this setup... Black Rose Mod and Skyline!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> @Silver
> Oh and i get about 4 full tanks out of the pico with the 26650 battery in at full charge.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh thats marvellous!
I thought it was a 18650
What a win

I dont have any 26650 mods neither do I posess a 26650 battery
I think for a single battery mod even for portability it seems the 26650 is the way to go

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

She's not big but she does the job and does it well!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Oh thats marvellous!
> I thought it was a 18650
> What a win
> 
> I dont have any 26650 mods neither do I posess a 26650 battery
> I think for a single battery mod even for portability it seems the 26650 is the way to go



I have only the one mod(pico mega) and have decided to be a 26650 mod guy in the future. I am currently looking at the hohm slice le 101w. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

sqounk delight with diyordie choc milkshake

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Looks like a Picasso painting on there @incredible_hullk 
Lovely!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> Looks like a Picasso painting on there @incredible_hullk
> Lovely!



Looks like Picasso was smoking Wacky Weed when he painted it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Black Rose's first outing into the wide world... Skyline on top and overlooking a Prawn Pot with Asian Sauce... so Yummy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Akash

That vt inbox is a thing of beauty @incredible_hullk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Snow Wolf Mini Pro with Cerabis 44 with the fish bowl extended tank... so nice with a big fat juice reservoir!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Cor

Got this lovely Lmc today and the tank from @Constantbester and a 50mll diy juice a strawberry mixx named redrideinghood and itx exelent thanx to everyone who made my day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> Snow Wolf Mini Pro with Cerabis 44 with the fish bowl extended tank... so nice with a big fat juice reservoir!
> View attachment 82391
> View attachment 82392


where did you get those drip tips @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Deckie said:


> where did you get those drip tips @Rob Fisher ?



White Owl Mods in Poland @Deckie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Surge26

Vgod mech Trinity glass US1 
Accompanied by Four Dudes purple dude

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scouse45

Some new tanks courtesy of @Kaizer and @Daniel da Rocha awesome gents! I must say the dual build and single build they both jus take the cake simply magical way to start the weekend!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Nailedit77

Alien still going strong, still no paint issues

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> White Owl Mods in Poland @Deckie


Thanks @Rob Fisher , they look good. Fasttech has similar ones

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Deckie said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher , they look good. Fasttech has similar ones



The only similarity will be in the look in pics @Deckie. In real life there will be no comparison.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> The only similarity will be in the look in pics @Deckie. In real life there will be no comparison.


I'm sure Rob, just thought you maybe got them from there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Lazy Sunday before the cricket starts

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Quakes

Me and @Reinette having splash time with Aiden.



Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ettiennedj

Lazy sunday chillax. 50 best rock songs playing in the background

G-priv, obs engine with paulies coffee cake

Cricket v2 , troll v2 25 with diy rhodonite






Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## aavnrazor

Nice red wine with some good quality vanilla custard blend to Vape! 

Live the Cloud

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pit Stopped a few setups today so the following 4 are operational on this Sunday chill afternoon!

From left to right... the Pandora with the Pico RTA, next is the Phantom Hussar RTA, next the Black Rose with Skyline and lastly the Mirage with the Hurricane V2 with the Bell Cap option.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Dietz

Awesome tips on these!! Not to mention the beuts them self's 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> Pit Stopped a few setups today so the following 4 are operational on this Sunday chill afternoon!
> 
> From left to right... the Pandora with the Pico RTA, next is the Phantom Hussar RTA, next the Black Rose with Skyline and lastly the Mirage with the Hurricane V2 with the Bell Cap option.
> View attachment 82508
> View attachment 82509


Love the Pandora - that blue just hits me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## R87

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Pit Stopped a few setups today so the following 4 are operational on this Sunday chill afternoon!
> 
> From left to right... the Pandora with the Pico RTA, next is the Phantom Hussar RTA, next the Black Rose with Skyline and lastly the Mirage with the Hurricane V2 with the Bell Cap option.
> View attachment 82508
> View attachment 82509



Magical @Rob Fisher 
Lovely photos!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Still loving this setup lakker lazy Sunday Vape....

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nailedit77

Had to try this, its soooo nice

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## RayDeny

A Papua New Guinea desk check.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Pit Stopped a few setups today so the following 4 are operational on this Sunday chill afternoon!
> 
> From left to right... the Pandora with the Pico RTA, next is the Phantom Hussar RTA, next the Black Rose with Skyline and lastly the Mirage with the Hurricane V2 with the Bell Cap option.
> View attachment 82508
> View attachment 82509


I love the black trim of the Pandora, but the patterns on that Black Rose are just incredible! Best of both worlds would be some black trim on that Rose! Wowzors!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Traffic companion






Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Snow Wolf Mini Pro with Cerabis 44 with the fish bowl extended tank... so nice with a big fat juice reservoir!
> View attachment 82391
> View attachment 82392



So two of your hobbies at the same time. All that's missing is some guppies and a fishing pole.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Spydro

Total bliss in the wee hours tonight here is a Reo P67, a Hadaly and DIY Piper Cream.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

goon 24 diy apple pie after a months steeping..adding that tfa pie crust made a huuuge difference...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## Schnappie



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Deckie



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Deckie said:


> View attachment 82651



Class @Deckie just class! How's the vape? Time to report back in the Skyline thread!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

My own refreshing Naartjie/Dragonfruit DIY I'm chuffed with how well this juice came out.....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lord Vetinari

OH. So this is what the old ballies keep going on about. I am humbled to the core by my first squonker experience. Hadaly and Halcyon. So much yes and even more happiness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## hands

Rob Fisher said:


>


Me thinks this was dropped off at the wrong house, i will have to ring up these couriers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Lord Vetinari said:


> OH. So this is what the old ballies keep going on about. I am humbled to the core by my first squonker experience. Hadaly and Halcyon. So much yes and even more happiness.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to the club!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rafique

Courtesy of @Daniel da Rocha and @sideshowruki 

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Keyaam

So this is the RDA that made me retire the goon for a while!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905

Quick visit for my weeks fix,happiness...







Sent from my Nokia 3310

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Caramia

A little earlier, was filled with Wicks Kougom:

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## DirtyD

Enjoying the ( nice build deck useless 510 cap) "Goon" clone with my current ADV 






Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickT

Alien Claptons. 0.15 Ohm at 95watts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905

Keyaam said:


> So this is the RDA that made me retire the goon for a while!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Keyaam deep down you know you will never retire a Goon 


Sent from my Nokia 3310

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DirtyD

Jp1905 said:


> @Keyaam deep down you know you will never retire a Goon
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310


Was it @Keyaam 's Goon you used at Vape Empire Cloud comp JP? He converted both of us to Goon lovers


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's been awhile since I had a REO in my paw!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## MrDeedz

Me Cuboid and Vapmod XTANK 4.0.
Wicking and coil building aint for me so back to throw away coils i go and loving it. keeps the stinkies away,
with a 10 ml tank u never gona refill soon. perfect for a chain-vaper like meself lol

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## xRuan

I promise it's back in my hand now after taking the photo

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## antonherbst

xRuan said:


> I promise it's back in my hand now after taking the photo
> View attachment 82808



What is back in your hand? The mod or the grown ups drink? I love both options. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xRuan

antonherbst said:


> What is back in your hand? The mod or the grown ups drink? I love both options.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately not the time and place to be enjoying the Grown man's drink. But this keeps me going for the rest of the day. And @Rob Fisher 's lounge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Was mostly testing out a new camera app, but that coil was in my hand, so was the cotton.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matchy Matcherson thanks to @hands!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## koos7234

Preping for future lessons. Lol

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 3


----------



## Scouse45

Giving this new beauty a run..... The minikin that is. The Merlin has been tested to the max love it more then any other

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## skola

Some next level matchy matcheson...

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Dooky

Dooky said:


> Goblin mini v3... my first RTA







Serpent Mini finally arrived 
First impressions after 5minutes vs Goblin... not much in it!
Serpent wins on build quality and easier to install wick but looses on install coil, Goblin is super easy. Flavour... so far serpent by a tiny margin.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Joel



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Afroman

Joel said:


>


Hey @Joel 
How is the Ijoy Tornado Hero treating you? I was inlove with the original Ijoy Tornado RTA and for some reason the look of the hero just tickles my fancy?
What are you thoughts of the Hero?


----------



## Joel

Afroman said:


> Hey @Joel
> How is the Ijoy Tornado Hero treating you? I was inlove with the original Ijoy Tornado RTA and for some reason the look of the hero just tickles my fancy?
> What are you thoughts of the Hero?


It's really awesome and I am super stoked on it. Easy to build on and awesome flavour. Only cons I have found are that the drip tip is difficult to get out and in and make it sit flush and the juice control is a little to loose. Otherwise this RTA is figgen awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick

SMOK Stick V8,loving it so far!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## E.T.



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## E.T.



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rafique

Home made half wrap hohm slice and serpent

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Deckie



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Hard to build on, I put the wrong build and the wrong juice in, and wicked it like a chimp. But no leaks, great flavour, and the clouds are just insane!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Deckie

Stosta said:


> Hard to build on, I put the wrong build and the wrong juice in, and wicked it like a chimp. But no leaks, great flavour, and the clouds are just insane!!
> 
> View attachment 83107


That's insanely wicked @Stosta . Looks mean

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Deckie said:


> That's insanely wicked @Stosta . Looks mean


.
Just needs a custom camo tip from @hands !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rafique

Stosta said:


> Hard to build on, I put the wrong build and the wrong juice in, and wicked it like a chimp. But no leaks, great flavour, and the clouds are just insane!!
> 
> View attachment 83107



The navigator looks freaken awesome.

Makes me not want to show what's in my hand anymore

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rafique

Agh well il get to that class of tank one day.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Akash

Squonking some 7mg tribeca clone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Akash

Some NotCharlesManson's Strawberry Shortcake on the Engine. With airflow this smooth, i can live with the overhang

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rafique

Akash said:


> Some NotCharlesManson's Strawberry Shortcake on the Engine. With airflow this smooth, i can live with the overhang
> 
> View attachment 83121



Still one of my favourite mods

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Akash

Agree 110% @Rafique its my daily driver. Its like 1 of the bulletproof mods that never let you down....touch wood

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> Hard to build on, I put the wrong build and the wrong juice in, and wicked it like a chimp. But no leaks, great flavour, and the clouds are just insane!!
> 
> View attachment 83107



Lovely @Stosta 
What makes the Navigator different to other tanks?


----------



## E.T.

The Leprechaun kicks like a mule

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## gdigitel

Silver said:


> Lovely @Stosta
> What makes the Navigator different to other tanks?


Flippin cool skull and crossbones makes it different.
The look of it appeals to my inner pirate. 
Hardy Harr Harr, Me heartys.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Cor

On my way back to pta rocking my trusty minikin v1 with the mage GTA loveing this setup for flavour.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique

Akash said:


> Squonking some 7mg tribeca clone
> 
> View attachment 83120



How u finding the squonk


----------



## Akash

The dripbox 2 is a pretty good device @Rafique. It has its niggles. The bottle door magnets are practically non existant n the battery meter is quite inaccurate but it delivers a fair experience. As for the juice, its the bomb at 7mg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate

I wonder if this will turn out to be better than my favourite BF RDA the mighty RM2 ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Joel



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Genosmate said:


> I wonder if this will turn out to be better than my favourite BF RDA the mighty RM2 ?
> View attachment 83148



What is that @Genosmate ?
Is it a Hadaly?


----------



## Genosmate

Silver said:


> What is that @Genosmate ?
> Is it a Hadaly?



Spot on!


----------



## Silver

Genosmate said:


> Spot on!



Im watching 
But i thought the Hadaly is more a restricted lung hit atty?
If i recall, you open up your RM2 airholes?

As an aside, I would imagine the Hadaly would be better than an "airhole-enlarged" RM2
I dont have the Hadaly but just going on what others have said...


----------



## Genosmate

Silver said:


> Im watching
> But i thought the Hadaly is more a restricted lung hit atty?
> If i recall, you open up your RM2 airholes?
> 
> As an aside, I would imagine the Hadaly would be better than an "airhole-enlarged" RM2
> I dont have the Hadaly but just going on what others have said...



Early days with the Hadaly.I've got a 24g Ni80 spaced ugly coil around a long piece of RXW with both tails going to the deck (thanks @Spydro) @.32 ohms.I'd say the draw is more airy than an RM2 with an enlarged air hole and similar to one with a standard hole plus a 3mm hole opposite.
First impressions are pretty good.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Genosmate

One of these and all because Im trying to control the SX Mini Q because I can't fathom it from the instructions

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Tockit

So in the week I saw Smok has a Smock stick V8. So I present to you my rendition. It's the I just Smok stick V8. Ijust battery with baby beast. 













Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Naz

Black and gold

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

Naz said:


> Black and gold
> View attachment 83184


Amazing!!!


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

*Loving that ArcticFox firmware!*







​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Akash

Merlin mini with smallest Mtl reducer. 1.13 ohm 26ga nichrome. 9mg....mellow

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Some late night 30mm craziness courtesy of the CCI BFDFT




Someone really needs to tell me what BFDFT stands for

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Tockit

BumbleBee said:


> Some late night 30mm craziness courtesy of the CCI BFDFT
> 
> View attachment 83209
> 
> 
> Someone really needs to tell me what BFDFT stands for


Bottom feed double fudge truffle?

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tockit

I Just SOBS 





Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Tockit said:


> I Just SOBS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


That drip tip is epic! I still need to try one of those Engines, but so many things out there to try

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Deckie

BumbleBee said:


> Some late night 30mm craziness courtesy of the CCI BFDFT
> 
> View attachment 83209
> 
> 
> Someone really needs to tell me what BFDFT stands for


That's an awesome looking tank.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

n0ugh7_zw said:


> *Loving that ArcticFox firmware!*
> 
> View attachment 83198
> 
> 
> View attachment 83199
> 
> 
> View attachment 83200​


absolutely..this is what the oem software should be like

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

BumbleBee said:


> Some late night 30mm craziness courtesy of the CCI BFDFT
> 
> View attachment 83209
> 
> 
> Someone really needs to tell me what BFDFT stands for


Bumblebee's Fluid Draining Fat Tank?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

The Duke.What a master piece.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Not sure if it's my sweaty hands or over-squonking  First time with not only a REO, but also a mech!




But what a glorious experience! I felt the same way when I first used a sub-ohm kit, and built my first coil!

Did I go outside and fire it well away from my face first? Maybe...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

BumbleBee said:


> Someone really needs to tell me what BFDFT stands for



The truth shall set you free !
https://www.evolutionvaping.co.uk/bfdft-rta.html

P.S. I'm not too convinced on the use of Frickin' though  It's like the BFG from Doom ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Perfection in vaping does exist! Had a good 4km walk... a dip in the pool... a shower and now I'm chilling at my keyboard with a cup of coffee and and this set-up in my paw... life is pretty good!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy

Just need some different colour o rings 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Been in my hand since about 10:00 this morning, tweaked the build a little, running Complex Chaos - Strawberry Desire... Can't put across how much i'm loving this juice! Build is 24G N80 4 spaced wraps per coil with a 3mm ID, its 0.17ohms. I'm running it at 115W

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

ONI 133 + SM25 and DIY Strawberry/Absinthe mix






Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Getting to grips with the Merlin Mini




I need to try it without the airflow restrictor. 

Nice and compact on the minikin 1.5

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Twin Hellfire Phantoms! One with a Skyline and one with an Hussar!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Jp1905

So it is the size of a Ford F250,but oddly enough its a comfortable mod,I like the bulky feel,wont move around with it in my pocket,but at the work desk and next to my lazyboy in front of the tv,its lekker!Interested to see the battery life on it.

And then the new Coil Empire Bikini Bottom...Wow,think I found something I like just as much as the Slushee.







Sent from my Nokia 3310

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Monday power check

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Spydro

Haven't put it down since I put the Hadaly on it some days ago. I do really like the Hadaly's, but truth be known it's because I LOVE my P67's, and the Hadaly makes it even better.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

*Winning Combo!*

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Such tasty juices

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## igor

That's a new bottle for deity..


----------



## incredible_hullk

looove this..not a single menu on the mod, no pc required and it just works! built like an ox...strongest magnets ive seen on a mod and makes you feel special

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hussar #2 changed tanks today... Today is Bell Cap day!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> Hussar #2 changed tanks today... Today is Bell Cap day!
> View attachment 83457
> View attachment 83458


@Rob Fisher how do you find those Bell Caps?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Deckie said:


> @Rob Fisher how do you find those Bell Caps?



Not a lot different (Vape wise) to the normal setup @Deckie... I actually am not a huge fan because you have to use the special drip tip that you need for these Bell Caps. These are the ones from Steam Tuners... but they look outstanding because once the juice is in the tanks take on a crystal look which is stunning.

There are other Bell Caps around (but are much harder to get your hand on) and I have one inbound and they can take a normal drip tip... will let you know how they are when it arrives.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> Not a lot different (Vape wise) to the normal setup @Deckie... I actually am not a huge fan because you have to use the special drip tip that you need for these Bell Caps. These are the ones from Steam Tuners... but they look outstanding because once the juice is in the tanks take on a crystal look which is stunning.
> 
> There are other Bell Caps around (but are much harder to get your hand on) and I have one inbound and they can take a normal drip tip... will let you know how they are when it arrives.


I've got lying in my cart at Steam Masters but am hesitant to pull the trigger. Thanks Rob.


----------



## acorn

Some fruity flavorful adulterous pleasure:





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Not a chance this was in my hand (the bug that is, the setup has been there for a large part of the day)! But I still wanted something as a size comparison to send my ball-and-chain.




Cuboid
Engine Sub Mini
Hands Tip
Because Bubbles Matter
****-off giant bug!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

Like they were made for each other. 
For a budget squonking setup you can not do better. Hadaly Clone + Pico Squeeze FTW! I'll get the authentic soon enough just feels silly running a clone on a Lep

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Black Rose Mod with matching drip tip... Skyline RTA... Nano Claptons from @RiaanRed and XXX from @Oupa in the tank. Life does not get any better than this!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## RiaanRed

Rob Fisher said:


> Black Rose Mod with matching drip tip... Skyline RTA... Nano Claptons from @RiaanRed and XXX from @Oupa in the tank. Life does not get any better than this!
> View attachment 83636


Extremely Sexy Setup!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Perfect day to chill, vape and watch the boys play

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

jhb heat soother...

internet tv so no cricket

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique

My perfect setup nothing beats it, 

Love the feel of the minikin and the flavour off the conqueror mini is off the charts

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Deckie



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Jp1905

Trusty companions to work


Sent from my Nokia 3310

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Polar

Rob Fisher said:


> Black Rose Mod with matching drip tip... Skyline RTA... Nano Claptons from @RiaanRed and XXX from @Oupa in the tank. Life does not get any better than this!
> View attachment 83636


Probably the best setup I've seen ever! Looks like everthing was designed for the other. If I am still vaping in a years time, I'll invest in something like this for sure! 

It's a winner winner, veggie soup dinner  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polar

incredible_hullk said:


> jhb heat soother...
> 
> internet tv so no cricket
> 
> View attachment 83648


If your using Kodi there's ways to find the cricket. Need some speedy bandwidth though. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Polar said:


> If your using Kodi there's ways to find the cricket. Need some speedy bandwidth though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Aah thanks @Polar ...gonna check it out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Surge26

Loving the goon LP
Black ring mech 
Us1 trinity vapes on 
Vgod mech
White Gummi by moku 
And Ms daisies cream pie by pompous pom 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## boxerulez

Monkey.D.Luffy said:


> Just need some different colour o rings
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Twinsies





Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## vapingyeti42

Smok koopor and kbox mini 

Sent from my SM-J111F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

vapingyeti42 said:


> View attachment 83835
> 
> 
> Smok koopor and kbox mini
> 
> Sent from my SM-J111F using Tapatalk



You should watch out... your juice is going to pour out if you leave them upside down for to long

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Deckie

jpzx12rturbo said:


> You should watch out... your juice is going to pour out if you leave them upside down for to long


No he's an Astronaut

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Deckie said:


> No he's an Astronaut



Hahahaha sharp!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vapingyeti42

jpzx12rturbo said:


> You should watch out... your juice is going to pour out if you leave them upside down for to long


Bro im spiderman   

Sent from my SM-J111F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## vapingyeti42

Sent from my SM-J111F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh wow... Hellfire Shadow with a Kryten on top... regulated squonking at it's very best! Nice to have a squonker back in my paw!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## joshthecarver

IOS before university starts on Monday. Really loving the Hadaly in squonk mode! Making use of some fancy coils from Demon Killer

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stosta

Messing around, but after a few pulls to get up to heat I can actually get some really good flavour out of this!!! Apple deliciousness baby!!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Imtiaaz

Just got this golden baby....yum yum flavor on point...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rafique

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh wow... Hellfire Shadow with a Kryten on top... regulated squonking at it's very best! Nice to have a squonker back in my paw!
> View attachment 83919
> View attachment 83920




Now that is a squonker il buy, looks amazing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh wow... Hellfire Shadow with a Kryten on top... regulated squonking at it's very best! Nice to have a squonker back in my paw!
> View attachment 83919
> View attachment 83920


Stunning, congrats @Rob Fisher.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel

The Makulu flavor pocket rocket combo.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## xRuan

@Imtiaaz nice setup bud

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Episilon Mirage Mod with Hussar Nano and Titanium Blue Torpedo Cap... XXX inside... and a 2,5mm fused clapton from the Coil Company. I don't know how practical the Hussar Nano tank is because it so small but it does look really cute and the flavour is off the charts!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## E.T.

Some goupta coup and some all day vapes banana custard cake

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Imtiaaz

xRuan said:


> @Imtiaaz nice setup bud



Thank you @xRuan, gona pick up a nice wide bore tip later to complete the setup.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905

Snoek,whiskey and slushee...life is good!


Sent from my Nokia 3310

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Dripbox V2 + Velocity V2 + Arctic Dolphin Tip + Milkman Churrios

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Keyaam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## eybers.ryan23

What you guys vaping today? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Ubi786

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> The Makulu flavor pocket rocket combo.



Lekker picture @Daniel !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

Silver said:


> Lekker picture @Daniel !


Thanks was a special one on our honeymoon met the actual Makulu. One of the oldest living elephants in captivity he has since passed but was a very special moment.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> Thanks was a special one on our honeymoon met the actual Makulu. One of the oldest living elephants in captivity he has since passed but was a very special moment.



That must have been special @Daniel 
I love elephants !

Here is one I found in 2012 in the Kruger  I was zoomed in but it was very close...
Nowhere near as big as Makulu but it was glorious!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy

boxerulez said:


> Twinsies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin


Im loving the hotcig. How about you?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez

Monkey.D.Luffy said:


> Im loving the hotcig. How about you?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk








Simply a dream. Always on me dude.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny

No complaints with this set up.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dolfie

RayDeny said:


> No complaints with this set up.


Don't have these fancy device's to show off but had something in my hands not alot of people sees everyday. And thought off sharing it. And yes it was released again. I did not weight it but estimated it between 30 and 35kg

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 10


----------



## acorn

Dolfie said:


> Don't have these fancy device's to show off but had something in my hands not alot of people sees everyday. And thought off sharing it. And yes it was released again. I did not weight it but estimated it between 30 and 35kg


Magnificent fish, on a side note @Dolfie, are you aware that your profile indicate Gender: Female?  

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flava



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bush Vaper

Sunday hand check

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ultem tank and drip tip time!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nailedit77

Ice cold Jack & Apple

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## KB_314

Boxer with Petri V2 & Paulies Coffee Cake

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Jp1905

KB_314 said:


> Boxer with Petri V2 & Paulies Coffee Cake
> View attachment 84076



Yoooh so pretty!


Sent from my Nokia 3310

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kishan

Todays Handcheck

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

I know I keep taking pics of this setup but it's just the most perfect setup I could ever have imagined! The Hellfire Phantom with the Skyline RTA.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Sunday night bliss...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## SAVapeGear

M17 and Goblin V3 Combo

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Honestly some of the best juice SA has to offer.

Hardware:
Wotofo Troll V2 25mm + Geekvape Black ring
Psyclone Hadaly + Polished PCMA Cap + Lost Vape Therion BF

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz

Date night with 2 old flames, the ever flavourful Sapor 22 RDA and the ever faithful H-Priv.
0.22phms Dual coil 4/5 wrap 0.5 Flat Ribbon x2 A1 Clapton with 32g A1 Kanthal @58.5W (made on the Daed)
DIY Birthday Cake by NCM
Super nom on this unusually chilly and rainy durban summers evening 


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SAVapeGear

Duke and Twisted Messes Combo

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## E.T.

Trying the acrylic cap for today

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SAVapeGear

E.T. said:


> Trying the acrylic cap for today
> View attachment 84113


Thanks for the Dislike @E.T.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## E.T.

SAVapeGear said:


> Thanks for the Dislike @E.T.



Ha ha was a slip of the finger.... or maybe some green jelly . Amended accordingly

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Goku's cloud

So this is my setup

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

New toy... Shout out to @Yusuf Cape Vaper and coil empire..

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Amir

Scouse45 said:


> New kit had to just give it a try. So far not too bad at all. One of the best feeling in the hand
> View attachment 81087



I switched out the baby beast tank to the big baby and its now become my daily driver. When I get to the office I put the tank aside and use a dripper and then when I hit the road again, I switch the to the tank... Love it to bits!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Tippy tip tip...

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Nailedit77

lil pocket rocket

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Polished my PCMA cap...

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

The much flavorful CSMNT on a DNA75 Hotcig.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Tockit

Sickboy77 said:


> lil pocket rocket
> View attachment 84134







I have the I just SOBS version. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Spydro said:


> Haven't put it down since I put the Hadaly on it some days ago. I do really like the Hadaly's, but truth be known it's because I LOVE my P67's, and the Hadaly makes it even better.
> 
> View attachment 83412



My dream setup @Spydro , absolutely perfect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Clouds4Days said:


> My dream setup @Spydro , absolutely perfect.



The Hadaly can be a 22mm single coil side of perfect on a P67 (way better than all my other 22mm BF atty's, but I have many smaller footprint BF atty's that can equal or better it flavor wise). Will find soon out if the Kryten 24mm is a dual coil side of perfect on P67's as well (it will fit on the P67's and 2015 Woodvil's without over hang).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate

Got this clone to test and maybe improve (if possible) the voltage drop.
I wanted to put an RM2 on top but tried three and none of them fired on the mod (epic fail),a Hadaly and this Petri Clone fired no problem.
First off I tested one of my Reo's and surprisingly the voltage drop was .5v,thats not good it must need cleaning!
Same battery and same Petri Clone with a 0.4ohm coil and the Frankenskull comes out at .461ohm voltage drop.
Given that a Reo should/can come in around a 0.2v drop shows two things 1.My Reo needs cleaning and 2.With some tinkering the Frankenskull clone maybe improved.
I think these things sell for about 15USD on fast tech,they have to be worth that!
Oh and theres XXX in the bottle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## anthony001

Chilling with the Hex

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## William Vermaak

G-Priv with XL tank






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## kishan

Yihi q mini

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Keyaam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Phantom and Hussar with the roses I bought my wife for our 35th wedding anniversary!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> Phantom and Hussar with the roses I bought my wife for our 35th wedding anniversary!
> View attachment 84258


@Rob Fisher you did a sterling job in the rose department

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## arbdullah



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mahir

Love this mod. Love this tank. Love this drip tip. My daily setup and number 1 in the rotation.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

The Navigator playing with me very nicely...




And then the Serpent RTA which I'm really impressed with! Sad it's so ugly, but it has been in my hand longer than the Subtank today, which hasn't happened in a year!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 84418


Careful you don't loose that Billet Box

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cloudgeek

My afternoon vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Deckie

Constantbester said:


> View attachment 84420


@Constantbester now put a Hadalay on top of that leprechaun

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Constantbester

Deckie said:


> @Constantbester now put a Hadalay on top of that leprechaun


That would be flippen amazing, if only the bank wasn't so selfish with my money

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Deckie

Constantbester said:


> That would be flippen amazing, if only the bank wasn't so selfish with my money


It's a winning combination

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir

Stosta said:


> The Navigator playing with me very nicely...
> 
> View attachment 84412
> 
> 
> And then the Serpent RTA which I'm really impressed with! Sad it's so ugly, but it has been in my hand longer than the Subtank today, which hasn't happened in a year!!
> 
> View attachment 84413



No man lol get a black evic and hands tip and that Serpent will look awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Affordable sqounking...not a bad mod at all

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mahir

Constantbester said:


> View attachment 84420



I saw you bought the leprechaun. Nice! What build is in there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Mahir said:


> No man lol get a black evic and hands tip and that Serpent will look awesome


I'm thinking brushed silver Pico and Serpent 22 drip tip

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

Constantbester said:


> View attachment 84420


Looks a little top heavy  

How's the Hornet?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Constantbester

Mahir said:


> I saw you bought the leprechaun. Nice! What build is in there?


Hahaha...jip. I'm not sure. It is the coils @Vape_r left inside. Am busy studying for a test for tomorrow so don't have the time to build my own coils, but couldn't wait any longer to vape this bad boy. All I know it is a micro singel coil.


----------



## Constantbester

Daniel said:


> Looks a little top heavy
> 
> How's the Hornet?


Hahahaha, it does yes. The Hornet is nice, a bit to constricted for me, but nice


----------



## IamVaper7of9

My new X Cube Ultra by Smok. Fitted today with the amazing OBS Engine. I really love this combo. Inside is my own Five Pawn Castle Long clone. 





Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

After some initial trepidations (all petty niggles my part) I must admit this is one amazing little mech. She cleans up nice and hits like a Brakpan auntie!

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Constantbester

Daniel said:


> After some initial trepidations (all petty niggles my part) I must admit this is one amazing little mech. She cleans up nice and hits like a Brakpan auntie!


Brakpan auntie....must agree with you...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

24G N80 4MM ID 4/5 WRAP SPACED 0.44OHMS




Running it at 57.5W, bored out the chuff a little, also chamfered the inside of the cap a little (will take pics tomorrow). To be honest, its made the vape a lot smoother, and if anything i think i'm getting even better flavour.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marechal



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Yagya



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## RawRam_cpt

Marechal said:


> View attachment 84551


 Awesome. What mod is that?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marechal

RawRam_cpt said:


> Awesome. What mod is that?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


It's a Kangertech Dripbox 2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RawRam_cpt

Marechal said:


> It's a Kangertech Dripbox 2


Cheers!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## elvin119

iStick Pico with some sweet nuts   

Sent from my Note4

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Michaela Kirsten

First time posting in this thread, just thought I'd give it a go and hope it works. Absolutely adore my setup, gotta have protection when you're clumsy peeps.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta

Michaela Kirsten said:


> First time posting in this thread, just thought I'd give it a go and hope it works. Absolutely adore my setup, gotta have protection when you're clumsy peeps.


Awesome setup that! It must give you some pretty decent cloudage. What juice is inside?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michaela Kirsten

Stosta said:


> Awesome setup that! It must give you some pretty decent cloudage. What juice is inside?


Thank you! The clouds are fantastic and the flavor is out of this world. I currently have Freaky Loops by Complex Chaos in. First time I've tried it and I really enjoy it. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Michaela Kirsten said:


> Thank you! The clouds are fantastic and the flavor is out of this world. I currently have Freaky Loops by Complex Chaos in. First time I've tried it and I really enjoy it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


I have only tasted two of the Complex Chaos juices, but Crusty Custard is really good!

Also... I'm a sucker for the hardcore branding!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michaela Kirsten

Stosta said:


> I have only tasted two of the Complex Chaos juices, but Crusty Custard is really good!
> 
> Also... I'm a sucker for the hardcore branding!


I love the branding! I find it so badass. I've had Crusty Custard, but I actually didn't enjoy it. I've also had Strawberry Desire, and Cinnamon Cookies and I found both very enjoyable.  

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Michaela Kirsten said:


> I love the branding! I find it so badass. I've had Crusty Custard, but I actually didn't enjoy it. I've also had Strawberry Desire, and Cinnamon Cookies and I found both very enjoyable.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


For more bad-ass branding and tasty juices check out...

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/emissary-elixirs

Leviathan is definitely in my top three juices! When I first got it was solely for the cool bottle, and I thought the flavour profile is not something I would enjoy, but I love it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michaela Kirsten

Stosta said:


> For more bad-ass branding and tasty juices check out...
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/emissary-elixirs
> 
> Leviathan is definitely in my top three juices! When I first got it was solely for the cool bottle, and I thought the flavour profile is not something I would enjoy, but I love it!


I've had a taste of that range too! Outstanding! 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my Nokia 3310

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Jp1905 said:


> Sent from my Nokia 3310


Great looking setup that!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

Stosta said:


> Great looking setup that!



Thanks! Buuuuut thinking of letting it go to buy a Therion, its just to find a nice one for sale, or finding one for sale for that matter!


Sent from my Nokia 3310

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Michaela Kirsten said:


> I love the branding! I find it so badass. I've had Crusty Custard, but I actually didn't enjoy it. I've also had Strawberry Desire, and Cinnamon Cookies and I found both very enjoyable.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


What mg you vape have the Peach in 6mg too kickass for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Nothing like an ice cold beer after a loooong week and of course a good vape...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Jp1905

So I thought I'd see what oom @Rob Fisher is on about, and Im liking it, nice cool and smooth!







Sent from my Nokia 3310

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Michaela Kirsten

Daniel said:


> What mg you vape have the Peach in 6mg too kickass for me


I vape 3mg lol if I vape a 6mg I feel like I'm going to die  

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Daniel

Michaela Kirsten said:


> I vape 3mg lol if I vape a 6mg I feel like I'm going to die
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Ok so seems we are both girls when it comes to vaping 6mg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## igor

Good way to end a busy week.. chillin watchin tv & making clouds

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Fuzz

Hand checking in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Some dripping action with the little Makhulu boss setup and some Rainbow Monster epic!




Chucks lekker

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Perfect weather in dbn today

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## antonherbst

Having a couple friends over and sharing some vape tricks and flavors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Gersh



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## acorn

Great Tobacco pair, 9mg, small air hole, 0.8 ohm and 30W, Bliss





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## xRuan

What an awesome day. Got myself the Stro Mini RDA with this Trinity Cap... And of course this Smooooth Hazelnut Latte coffee juice... It's amazing. Beats any coffee juice in my opinion. #Deskcheck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 4


----------



## Waine

Saturday evening bliss. The freshly wicked Ammit fueled with weak Ripe Strawberry, on the Battlestar VS the VGod Mech Pro...Coils stroked with home made Menthol Crystal extract — Mixed with a dull peppermint. Livens it up nicely!

Taste buds are getting Re set slowly...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Surge26

n0ugh7_zw said:


> View attachment 84692


What mech is that? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Surge26 said:


> What mech is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


That's a Stingray @Surge26

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Waine

Surge26 said:


> What mech is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



@Surge26 — Nice Mech there!




Loving the flavor and consistency....in magical "Mechland"...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Surge26

Waine said:


> @Surge26 — Nice Mech there!
> 
> View attachment 84722
> 
> 
> Loving the flavor and consistency....in magical "Mechland"...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






I'm all about that Mech life #mechlife 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nailedit77

Loving this setup

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Monday Morning Hand Check... Carlos Creations Xtreme Mod with accompanying beauty ring and a Skyline!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Marechal

OL16 with beauty ring on the Dripbox

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Like 12


----------



## boxerulez

Waiting impatiently for my Raffle Sherman...

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Apollo



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Polar

Met up with 2 of my fellow Durbanites, @UVESHAN and @raihaan this morning to collect so classifieds!

Awesome stuff indeed. Flavour on the Serpent alto is comparable to the Serpent mini single coil deck although I find its happier at lower wattages and many times easier to build on. Airflow a little noisy and apart from the small juice capacity, its a winner.

The Ohsmium is just awesome, heavy for its size and so good looking. Real fingerprint magnet.





Joose is the last of my short bread biscuit DIY, delicious!
Nice meeting you guys!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Sapient

Started vaping again after going back to smoking a few years ago. Having a much better time with the new hardware thats available now. 

Sitting with my iStick Pico and some Mothers Unicorn Milk in the bottle and some After Dark in the tank, counting down the days to my next few vape mails.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## boxerulez

Polar said:


> Met up with 2 of my fellow Durbanites, @UVESHAN and @raihaan this morning to collect so classifieds!
> 
> Awesome stuff indeed. Flavour on the Serpent alto is comparable to the Serpent mini single coil deck although I find its happier at lower wattages and many times easier to build on. Airflow a little noisy and apart from the small juice capacity, its a winner.
> 
> The Ohsmium is just awesome, heavy for its size and so good looking. Real fingerprint magnet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joose is the last of my short bread biscuit DIY, delicious!
> Nice meeting you guys!



Lay down some clearcoat on that asap. Mine has been fingerprint free since November.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Polar

boxerulez said:


> Lay down some clearcoat on that asap. Mine has been fingerprint free since November.


Great idea! Just normal spray on clear coat paint?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

Polar said:


> Great idea! Just normal spray on clear coat paint?


I used twin pack automotive clearcoat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dietz

Some Am4A with a some Special Menthol (Thanks @alex1501) and something experimental

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Daniel

These Hadaly Clones are well made and looks the tits on brushed silver... 

Some Weiner Vape Co Tail Chase and the last of Rainbow Monster....

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Bokke running Paulies lemon ice tea and super girl running wieners good boy

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Waine

Nice Durban storm outside. Making some tasty clouds of my own in my room. Enjoying these two Recoil 24 Clones. Really good Clones. As an RDA, the Recoil is a true piece of satisfying workmanship. Very happy indeed.

Will see if the gold peels off. Time will tell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## boxerulez

Were in my hand a few minutes ago along with a scotchbrite pad and a polishing rag.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Dietz

boxerulez said:


> Were in my hand a few minutes ago along with a scotchbrite pad and a polishing rag.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


That looks Guuuuuuud!!! I was wondering how you get it polished, and more importantly, how do you keep it that way?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez

Well scotchbrite takes it to a satin/brushed finish...

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez

Autosol and mutton cloth will take it to ssteel finish...and brasso with microfibre polishing rag will take it to high polish finish.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Polar said:


> Met up with 2 of my fellow Durbanites, @UVESHAN and @raihaan this morning to collect so classifieds!
> 
> Awesome stuff indeed. Flavour on the Serpent alto is comparable to the Serpent mini single coil deck although I find its happier at lower wattages and many times easier to build on. Airflow a little noisy and apart from the small juice capacity, its a winner.
> 
> The Ohsmium is just awesome, heavy for its size and so good looking. Real fingerprint magnet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joose is the last of my short bread biscuit DIY, delicious!
> Nice meeting you guys!



Liking the commentary @Polar 
Concise and helpful

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie

Vday dinner done and dusted, now to sit back in clouds of litchis and berries...

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver

Schnappie said:


> Vday dinner done and dusted, now to sit back in clouds of litchis and berries...
> View attachment 84987



And happy birthday for today @Schnappie !
Lots of celebrations!
Hope you get some lekker presents

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie

Silver said:


> And happy birthday for today @Schnappie !
> Lots of celebrations!
> Hope you get some lekker presents


Much appreciated @Silver !
Hopefully they are all vape related!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Happy Birthday @Schnappie! Hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie

Rob Fisher said:


> Happy Birthday @Schnappie! Hope you have an awesome day!


Thank you @Rob Fisher ! Much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tockit

What a way to start your day. @Paulie coffee cake and a glass of full cream milk.





Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Scissorhands



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR

My version of HE gear.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## incredible_hullk

KZOR said:


> My version of HE gear.
> 
> View attachment 85083


That is gorgeous @KZOR

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Morning mouth to lung

RM2 serving up a Blackbird menthol blend

Thumper at it's best.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Oceanic Vapes

Amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## anthony001

Mmmmmm

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nailedit77



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tockit

Om nom nom nom.





Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Coldcat

Me today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gersh



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

on another note, started work on converting my alien

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Keyaam

Proudly south african


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine

With the right build, this is a near perfect set up. Painting the coils with some well matured DIY Blueberry Wild.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Skyline is one rather awesome RTA!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

polished ultim and all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor

screen time lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MoneymanVape

Cellphone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aavnrazor

My new Vapor Giant by Niko Vapor all the way from Austria. With some Zenkulu Mango flavor juice! Awesome tank! Got a NI80 24GAW build in there ID 3mm coming in at 0.74Ohms. Nice flavor and a very nice Vape!! 

Thx ECIGSSA!!

Live the Cloud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheBadMadMan

Technically, these pics have no hand in sight but trust me it's in my hand as I type this.  
I'm loving this VM4 juice that's currently in the Smok Baby Beast/Minikin Boost.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## OreO

Running my rig and Kennedy convo with frosteez 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## skola

OreO said:


> Running my rig and Kennedy convo with frosteez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your thoughts on the frostees??


----------



## VapingBliss

Best combo even....Merlin mini and IPV8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

VapingBliss said:


> Best combo even....Merlin mini and IPV8
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Where is the picture to that statement? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapingBliss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## VapingBliss

Lol....mechanics of a new phone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

VapingBliss said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That does look good. I am in search of that tank. But as i have learned and seen in the vape circles this is all about what your own custom feel and flavor is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingBliss

antonherbst said:


> That does look good. I am in search of that tank. But as i have learned and seen in the vape circles this is all about what your own custom feel and flavor is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Great tank, I myself have been waiting a couple of months for this baby....finally got it and loving it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Pit stop time

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Designerama

SMOK STICK V8 MY BABY BEAST

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

incredible_hullk said:


> Pit stop time
> View attachment 85259




regulated squonking awesome, thinking about getting the kangertech setup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rafique said:


> regulated squonking awesome, thinking about getting the kangertech setup


The dripbox is half the price of the vt inbox but yet the kanger feels and performs awesome... for the price do it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn

Having a Tiny Day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Green BB with new White Owl Drip tip and the Black Rose with Skyline on top!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Waine

A late Friday night with two freshly polished Mechs and some DIY sauce.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bush Vaper

Mage GTA and Troll V2. Accompanied by some juice from @boxerulez . Shot dude

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Genosmate

A Monster

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Genosmate said:


> A Monster
> View attachment 85370



really, really slick

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dietz

Bush Vaper said:


> View attachment 85369
> Mage GTA and Troll V2. Accompanied by some juice from @boxerulez . Shot dude


I got more excited by the name "Berry Menthol" than I did at seeing these two Sexy looking Setups!!
Maybe Mr @boxerulez would do a trade for some of my (really newb) DIY Dragon Joose...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

Dietz said:


> I got more excited by then name "Berry Menthol" than I did at seeing these two Sexy looking Setups!!
> Maybe Mr @boxerulez would do a trade for some of my (really newb) DIY Dragon Joose...


Its @rogue zombie recipe for bruised berries with some polar blast instead of koolada to taste....


Really easy mix and about 5 concentrates all in.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz

boxerulez said:


> Its @rogue zombie recipe for bruised berries with some polar blast instead of koolada to taste....
> 
> 
> Really easy mix and about 5 concentrates all in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Thanks, Gunna mix it up later! I will just have to sub the cranberry with something else.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aavnrazor

RX200S with a Vapor Giant tank and some smooth Zenkhulu Pine Ice!!

Live the Cloud

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

boxerulez said:


> Its @rogue zombie recipe for bruised berries with some polar blast instead of koolada to taste....
> 
> 
> Really easy mix and about 5 concentrates all in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk



Do you prefer Polar Blast over Koolada?

@Andre seemed to have a preferential view on Polar. But I haven't gotten to it yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez

Yes better than Koolada... but i keep the xtreme where you had it and even more polar than koolada in your original recipe.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Lee



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Nailedit77

Saturday afternoon cool down sessions, spread the minilin love

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Mahir

Lee said:


> View attachment 85387



Wow that's beautiful

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

A freshly cleaned and rewicked Billet Box is hard to beat for flavour!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cor



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Genosmate



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

When you have to buy the real thing to see if a juice tastes like what it says it does! 




The juice is much better, the fruit, was decidedly "meh".

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Gersh

Stosta said:


> When you have to buy the real thing to see if a juice tastes like what it says it does!
> 
> View attachment 85668
> 
> 
> The juice is much better, the fruit, was decidedly "meh".



Have never seen that thing before ,, but I'm assuming it's dragon fruit ?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Stosta

Gersh said:


> Have never seen that thing before ,, but I'm assuming it's dragon fruit ?


Yep! I found it in a little store down the South Coast, it was a strange place to see it! While I admit I avoid the shops, I haven't seen one before so was pretty excited when I came across it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## juandre98

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## TommyL

Stosta said:


> Yep! I found it in a little store down the South Coast, it was a strange place to see it! While I admit I avoid the shops, I haven't seen one before so was pretty excited when I came across it.


At the food lovers market? Saw it there and almost tried it. I love the vape but I'm so fussy decided to give it a miss

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali

Stosta said:


> When you have to buy the real thing to see if a juice tastes like what it says it does!
> 
> View attachment 85668
> 
> 
> The juice is much better, the fruit, was decidedly "meh".


The one where the meat is white is much sweeter, tastes the same as the dragon fruit in MMM's dragon juice

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

TommyL said:


> At the food lovers market? Saw it there and almost tried it. I love the vape but I'm so fussy decided to give it a miss



It was at The Outpost on the corner there. I didn't realise there was a Food Lover's market in that area?!



Cobrali said:


> The one where the meat is white is much sweeter, tastes the same as the dragon fruit in MMM's dragon juice
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Aw  Now I'm gonna have to quest to find one with white meat inside! Do they look different on the outside or do I have to hope that someone selling them will be in the know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor

Borrowing @Constantbester dripper as I only have a 30mm buddah lol so I fitteded it to me mini

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Caramia

Stosta said:


> When you have to buy the real thing to see if a juice tastes like what it says it does!
> 
> View attachment 85668
> 
> 
> The juice is much better, the fruit, was decidedly "meh".


I did that too, the other day Checkers, just had to

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cobrali

Stosta said:


> It was at The Outpost on the corner there. I didn't realise there was a Food Lover's market in that area?!
> 
> 
> 
> Aw  Now I'm gonna have to quest to find one with white meat inside! Do they look different on the outside or do I have to hope that someone selling them will be in the know.


They look the same..the red meat one is a new one that i have seen in China but generally i eat the white mean one cause it's sweeter!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Normz

Hey all, haven't been around for a while, fell off the rails a bit. However got my new setups, found a new juice and called a chill evening. Got my trusty alien with a new mage, and 2 of my puppies

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Ryangriffon



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## E.T.

Giving the reos a break for today

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Deckie

Pocket Rocket. My carry around setup for those quick run around errands.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Scouse45

E.T. said:


> Giving the reos a break for today
> View attachment 85889


The exact set up that I aim to own soon as I can. Beautiful! Looks champion

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

HCigar VT75 with one of my trusty Goons.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The flavour setup... Hellfire Phantom with the Skyline on top and a special 2,5mm clapton inside!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## boxerulez

Dietz said:


> That looks Guuuuuuud!!! I was wondering how you get it polished, and more importantly, how do you keep it that way?









So this happened when I woke up found a nice little repost.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my Nokia 3310

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Deckie

Jp1905 said:


> Sent from my Nokia 3310


How's those FrosteeZ @Jp1905 ?


----------



## Jp1905

Deckie said:


> How's those FrosteeZ @Jp1905 ?



Ooooh @Deckie,super nice!Had to take 5mg as its all I could get without driving too far,but its good!Damn good,the 5mg is actually good,I need the kick to drop these last few "pyle" that I have been puffing daily.


Sent from my Nokia 3310

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

After many days of rain there is some Blue Sky!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> The flavour setup... Hellfire Phantom with the Skyline on top and a special 2,5mm clapton inside!
> View attachment 85918
> View attachment 85919


That is how I feel about my Reo Grand and OL16......it just feels and vape so damn good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

Time to pick up on the serpent rdta agn

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Flava

Earlier this evening some coffee cake and now a bit of mango freeze.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## VapingBliss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## VapingBliss

Koopor plus Merlin mini 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Transplant complete...bf pin from goon lp into goon 24...pin is higher than the deck so need to be careful not to over squonk but damn it's good

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Lee



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Flava

incredible_hullk said:


> Transplant complete...bf pin from goon lp into goon 24...pin is higher than the deck so need to be careful not to over squonk but damn it's good
> 
> View attachment 85979



Hi. I am loving the goon 22 with Petri lite combo I bought from you, thanks for letting it go. The flavor definitely edges the recoil. 
How would you rate flavor now that you've played with the 24? 
Squonking with the goon seems like a winner. Nice setup bud.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Flava said:


> Hi. I am loving the goon 22 with Petri lite combo I bought from you, thanks for letting it go. The flavor definitely edges the recoil.
> How would you rate flavor now that you've played with the 24?
> Squonking with the goon seems like a winner. Nice setup bud.


Thx @Flava the flavour on the 22 is slightly better than the 24 but prefer the space of the 24 particularly for claptons builds. Squonking is fantastic and i love the fact that I can get goon performance on the go.

Glad u enjoying the setup, do yourself a favour and get the button upgrade kit for the petri. I bought one for my petri and it hits hard bro.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

REO Black aka 'thumper' back in my hand after a trip to CT

Didn't take her with because if I lose her for whatever reason it will be a catastrophe of note

Blissful Blackbird inside

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## kevkev

Rocking some Bora Bora White mixed with some Kreeds Custard today. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

That looks really great @Rob Fisher !
Assume its the new resin Pico?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> That looks really great @Rob Fisher !
> Assume its the new resin Pico?



Yebo Yes Hi Ho @Silver! Bit the tank on top is a Pocket RTA and not the Melo 3 the Pico comes with!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher I can't keep up  

- please slow down

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Deckie

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher I can't keep up
> 
> - please slow down


I agree @Silver it's hectic

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Crittilian23

more of a desk check .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## eybers.ryan23

Decided to give my Minikin V2 a break and switch to my tarot, must say I love this combo, the moonshot 22mm sits so perfectly on this mod and flavor and vapor production are incredible 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali

Efusion duo for the win!






Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## KB_314

Back to simplicity after a couple of months of non-stop DNA's, 350j's and drippers.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Flava

@incredible_hullk remember


incredible_hullk said:


> Thx @Flava the flavour on the 22 is slightly better than the 24 but prefer the space of the 24 particularly for claptons builds. Squonking is fantastic and i love the fact that I can get goon performance on the go.
> 
> Glad u enjoying the setup, do yourself a favour and get the button upgrade kit for the petri. I bought one for my petri and it hits hard bro.


available locally?


----------



## incredible_hullk

Flava said:


> @incredible_hullk remember
> 
> available locally?


I saw vape cartel had some

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## E.T.

My workhorse after a jog and camping in yzerfontein

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

E.T. said:


> My workhorse after a jog and camping in yzerfontein
> View attachment 86112



Is that a @hands driptip? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E.T.

Jip 


antonherbst said:


> Is that a @hands driptip?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jip got it from @Ryangriffon with a reo i bought from him. I have a few hads drip tips this one is my favorite


----------



## acorn

My first love...


and still has a special place with some 12mg Tribeca Halo

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Jp1905

acorn said:


> My first love...
> View attachment 86125
> 
> and still has a special place with some 12mg Tribeca Halo
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk



Love the digital camo!


Sent from my Nokia 3310

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Reo Mini workhorse with DIY Dutchie - a Delicious Stroopwafel (syrup waffle). Love the toasty taste from INW Waffle.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Chronix

Rocking the halcyon and OL16 today

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Study books, coffee and a pico mega with dripper on. Got my hands full i guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher I can't keep up
> 
> - please slow down



Agree. I've given up on trying to keep track of the younger brother's vape mail.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CLZ with Skyline!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## E.T.

Reo fell on the beach so its a litte dirty the back up not too shabby at all @least

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro

I didn't make a new picture, but have The Widow in hand running a new DIY I mixed up just for it. I chose the appropriate name for it, Venom. This one doesn't put hair on your chest, it burns it off. 

Love it when a new DIY plan comes together with the gear/build it's intended for on the first mix. 
I did the time, now I can enjoy doing the crimes.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

NarTa RDTA on a Hellfire Phantom

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some better pics of the NarTa!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh WOW the NarTa has fantastic flavour... it's a bit of a pain to refill and you really need to use a syringe to fill it but it's worth the hassle because it is tops for flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

And the day has arrived ........ after 4 months i got myself the Serpent Mini 25 from @ddk1979 . I had to find out what the raves from @Rob Fisher was all about back in the day when he was still a off-the-shelf vaper like the most of us. 
First time building and wicking, filled with some Island Style juice and replaced driptip with something classy from @hands .
Have to say ....... i think this guy is beating the Troll RTA flavor, appeal and quality wise with this build (2.5mm SS clapton coils : 2x28 wrapped with 34). Slight spitback but small price to pay for a quality product.
No leaking and a pleasure to look at. Still not RDA flavor but getting closer.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## M5000



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Jp1905

Finally...Authentic is so much better!








Sent from my Nokia 3310

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

M5000 said:


> View attachment 86275



Awesome @M5000 !
I can just dream of being there on a dull grey monday morning here in JHB 

Whereabouts is that?


----------



## PuffPastry

Got my hands on it yesterday....Loving every puff!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Normz

My office companions today

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Normz

Oh, forgot to mention, thanks @Caramia for the new mage(black) and the amazing driptip. The Azeroth is on my mech at home, will take pics later

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia

Normz said:


> Oh, forgot to mention, thanks @Caramia for the new mage(black) and the amazing driptip. The Azeroth is on my mech at home, will take pics later


Huge pleasure, I hope you enjoy it!
Was great meeting you, and hope you also feel better soon soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Some goon time... trying out @Waine 10 wrap 20 gauge kanthal coils on lg hb2 30 amp batts

Very very nice vape...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

incredible_hullk said:


> View attachment 86348
> View attachment 86349
> Some goon time... trying out @Waine 10 wrap 20 gauge kanthal coils on lg hb2 30 amp batts
> 
> Very very nice vape...



Nice @incredible_hullk 
Lots of metal there. Whats the ramp up like?


----------



## incredible_hullk

Silver said:


> Nice @incredible_hullk
> Lots of metal there. Whats the ramp up like?


Small amount of ramp up @Silver ....blowing into the rda as you hit the button ramps it up nicely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000

Silver said:


> Awesome @M5000 !
> I can just dream of being there on a dull grey monday morning here in JHB
> 
> Whereabouts is that?



Cabana Beach Resort Umhlanga.. It feels like the peak of the holiday season around here.. Took out the Baby Beast and clouding around trying to find a vaper, I need me some vape clothing!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Mech Mod Monday 


Petri Lite with Hadaly in matchy-matchy black delrin cap.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

M5000 said:


> Cabana Beach Resort Umhlanga.. It feels like the peak of the holiday season around here.. Took out the Baby Beast and clouding around trying to find a vaper, I need me some vape clothing!



Awesome @M5000 - enjoy!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## M5000

@Huffapuff looks awesome, quite deadly actually, you should carry that in a holster! I try so hard to not look at these pics. I look and then I want. Might have to bring in NetNanny now..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing some new overseas Guava Juice in the Hussar with Titanium Blue Torpedo Cap on the Blue Hellfire Phantom! Another juice with potential!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Huffapuff

M5000 said:


> @Huffapuff looks awesome, quite deadly actually, you should carry that in a holster! I try so hard to not look at these pics. I look and then I want. Might have to bring in NetNanny now..



Yeah, this is a dangerous thread 

I have a friend who thinks anything in black is "the bizness" so this is a tribute to him

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mahir

Bad quality picture but top quality vape. Love my OBS Engine, put in a mech build and she's chucking on my authentic Rig V3 mech mod. Getting a lovely vape off this setup.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Normz

As promised, the mech mod I can find no specs on, paired with the Azeroth  @Caramia

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Keyaam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

incredible_hullk said:


> View attachment 86348
> View attachment 86349
> Some goon time... trying out @Waine 10 wrap 20 gauge kanthal coils on lg hb2 30 amp batts
> 
> Very very nice vape...



@Incredible_hulk So happy you tried it out and you enjoy the 20 Ga. The first long ramp up is a small price to pay for the rest of the great vape that follows.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Testing some new overseas Guava Juice in the Hussar with Titanium Blue Torpedo Cap on the Blue Hellfire Phantom! Another juice with potential!
> View attachment 86450
> View attachment 86451



Did I hear international guava juice ? 
Tell us more Rob!


----------



## M5000

@Rob Fisher That blue is absolutely outstanding! What drip tip is that? Please tell me it's a @hands tip! Paging @hands , you have been avoiding me but now I want a blue tip like that badly. And, how about a Titanium Blue Reo SL door?

@Normz @Mahir Azeroth and OBS Engine hybrid mech fully compatible? 

If there is a thread with a list of all "fully" compatible hybrid mech mod RDA's and RTA's, please give me directions..


----------



## Normz

Mines not on a hybrid(the crown has an "adjustable" 510). The pin on the atty does protrude, but not far enough for me to recommend running this on a hybrid @M5000 , maybe someone will correct me, but I'd rather be safe that sorry after my previous experience with a hybrid.


----------



## koos7234

Love some dripping monkey nutz. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Did I hear international guava juice ?
> Tell us more Rob!



Yip it's a tester from one of the juice makers in the US... very nice guava... it's just a guava and it's smooth and actually very nice. I think this may be the production version and as soon as it get a name and becomes available I'll let you know Hi Ho!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

M5000 said:


> @Rob Fisher That blue is absolutely outstanding! What drip tip is that? Please tell me it's a @hands tip!



@M5000 it's not a @hands drip tip but I have no doubt he can match the colour... it's a drip tip from Poland from White Owl Mods.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Surge26

Loving my praxis banshee with mage RTA and some purple dude from the cartel


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

M5000 said:


> @Rob Fisher That blue is absolutely outstanding! What drip tip is that? Please tell me it's a @hands tip! Paging @hands , you have been avoiding me but now I want a blue tip like that badly. And, how about a Titanium Blue Reo SL door?
> 
> @Normz @Mahir Azeroth and OBS Engine hybrid mech fully compatible?
> 
> If there is a thread with a list of all "fully" compatible hybrid mech mod RDA's and RTA's, please give me directions..



Howzit @M5000 - please rather page Hands in his subforum, where he can respond - for all to see

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Surge26 said:


> Loving my praxis banshee with mage RTA and some purple dude from the cartel
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


How you enjoying the Banshee? I see it hasn't got great reviews, but I have one on the way and I'm really excited about it! I have even roped in an electrical engineer / programmer buddy of mine to see if he can flash it and we can change the display!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vitblitz

Tarot Nano with SMOK big baby beast. Drip the hype "sour punch" and OPUS "cool litchi" 

Have an awesome day


----------



## Surge26

Stosta said:


> How you enjoying the Banshee? I see it hasn't got great reviews, but I have one on the way and I'm really excited about it! I have even roped in an electrical engineer / programmer buddy of mine to see if he can flash it and we can change the display!


I'm loving it battery life isn't the best but being a mech guy I carry batteries on me anyway haven't used it with an rda so I'll test that still it's a great looking mod so I think that's the appeal 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Surge26 said:


> I'm loving it battery life isn't the best but being a mech guy I carry batteries on me anyway haven't used it with an rda so I'll test that still it's a great looking mod so I think that's the appeal
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


It is a beaut that's for sure!

Do you have to carry a stick around to fend off the hordes of ladies that come running for you when you're using it? I'm anticipating that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Surge26

Stosta said:


> It is a beaut that's for sure!
> 
> Do you have to carry a stick around to fend off the hordes of ladies that attack you when you're using it? I'm anticipating that!








I also like it coz I have a wicked sense of humour and vaping at 35W creates havoc in cape town the ladies however maybe a stick is not the best of weapons

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Black Rose V2 with NarTa on top and matching drip tip with XXX inside!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Mahir

Rob Fisher said:


> Black Rose V2 with NarTa on top and matching drip tip with XXX inside!
> View attachment 86553
> View attachment 86554
> View attachment 86555
> View attachment 86556
> View attachment 86557



Damn I'm so jealous of your vape arsenal Rob. You definitely have the best collection in SA

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz

Rob Fisher said:


> Black Rose V2 with NarTa on top and matching drip tip with XXX inside!
> View attachment 86553
> View attachment 86554
> View attachment 86555
> View attachment 86556
> View attachment 86557


I dont normally like the normal wood finish, but have to say Wow this setup is Beautiful!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Rob Fisher said:


> Black Rose V2 with NarTa on top and matching drip tip with XXX inside!
> View attachment 86553
> View attachment 86554
> View attachment 86555
> View attachment 86556
> View attachment 86557



WOW!! 

Now that looks damn nice!
Real class!

Its the type of combo you take with you when you being driven around in your 
Rolls Royce phantom.

"Ah Chadrick please take me past sir Vape quickly, I'm running a bit low on supplies"
"of course Sir"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Santa

@Surge26
Bud, what drip-tip are you sporting on your mage? I am in love with my mage, but that drip-tip though


----------



## Stosta

A bit late for a "Right Now" post, but hopefully prophetic for tonight too!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Akash

Very comfortable in the hand. Thanks @incredible_hullk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Eldene

My cheapie




Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Flava

Eldene said:


> My cheapie
> 
> View attachment 86598
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



All about the experience. Nice one. I've been enjoying mine. Regulated squonking has its pros.


----------



## Eldene

Flava said:


> All about the experience. Nice one. I've been enjoying mine. Regulated squonking has its pros.


True ,its all about the experience, i only have this one for 2 weeks and i am very happy with it ,i just sometimes forget to squonk, and its a terrible experience when you have a dry hit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn

So Paulies Strawberry Lemon Cake in the Tarot Nano (Digging this homemade Sleeve) 




Um rotate?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## incredible_hullk

Oh yeah baby... this does it for me goon lp on a p67... apologies in advance to the purists out there

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Akash

incredible_hullk said:


> Oh yeah baby... this does it for me goon lp on a p67... apologies in advance to the purists out there
> 
> View attachment 86627



Now that looks mean bro @incredible_hullk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Arno "NoxFord" Steyn said:


> So Paulies Strawberry Lemon Cake in the Tarot Nano (Digging this homemade Sleeve)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um rotate?


That cover looks mean bud

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Black Rose V2 with NarTa on top and matching drip tip with XXX inside!
> View attachment 86553
> View attachment 86554
> View attachment 86555
> View attachment 86556
> View attachment 86557



Wow, @Rob Fisher that is very classy indeed!
Seems you are liking the NarTa. Lovely

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB Blue is rebuilt, rewicked and refilled!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> BB Blue is rebuilt, rewicked and refilled!
> View attachment 86650
> View attachment 86651



Love that Blue Rob!
Assume thats the Exocet in there?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Love that Blue Rob!
> Assume thats the Exocet in there?



Yip it is indeed an Exocet Hi Ho @Silver. I have tested the Insider and I prefer the exocet because the build and wicking is way easier for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip it is indeed an Exocet Hi Ho @Silver. I have tested the Insider and I prefer the exocet because the build and wicking is way easier for me.



Great Rob

Interestingly, check the Wikipedia entry for "Exocet" 

The *Exocet* (French for "flying fish"[1]) is a French-built anti-ship missilewhose various versions can be launched from surface vessels, submarines, helicopters and fixed-wing aircraft.

Link is here:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exocet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## M5000

@Spydro awesome top cap, is it custom-made?


----------



## Daniel

Been a while work and life has me on the ropes but I'm pushing back. Managed to fit the Merlin Mini on the Pico with the modified battery cap from my black Pico, overhangz much?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Hang in there @Daniel - i know what you mean 
Setup looks cool - i love the feel of the stock drip tip on the Merlin Mini


----------



## Aneego

Thought I'd share my new mod, the Asmodus Minikin Kodama

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Jp1905

Aneego said:


> View attachment 86662
> View attachment 86664
> 
> Thought I'd share my new mod, the Asmodus Minikin Kodama






Sent from my Nokia 3310

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

My gosh flavour is intense

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## VapingBliss

Koopor Plus, Merlin Mini and a lot of watermelon  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

incredible_hullk said:


> View attachment 86676
> 
> My gosh flavour is intense



@incredible_hullk I understand what you are saying... just boom! What build did you put in?


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rob Fisher said:


> @incredible_hullk I understand what you are saying... just boom! What build did you put in?



@Rob Fisher Ni80 5 wrap round abt 0.50 the flavour is so strong it actually can lead to a headache...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Keeping me Company today!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ettiennedj

Pocket 






Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## acorn



Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Normz

Fun times

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Surge26

ettiennedj said:


> Pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


My favorite setup too

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

All not so Matchy Matchy  

Must say flavour is not bad on this old Horse...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ettiennedj

Surge26 said:


> My favorite setup too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


The noisy's rule and glad to see so many  Funny thing is i had a vape shop owner ask me the other day if im not scared that it blows up in my face so had to explain the concept to him....  

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Normz

Yeah the v2 is amazing. The v1 is scary but still on my much wanted list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Surge26

Normz said:


> Yeah the v2 is amazing. The v1 is scary but still on my much wanted list


The mod so nice I bought it twice 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Surge26

ettiennedj said:


> The noisy's rule and glad to see so many  Funny thing is i had a vape shop owner ask me the other day if im not scared that it blows up in my face so had to explain the concept to him....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


V2 is not scary at all its amazing parallel series reg and series mech          

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Normz

Yeah I got it after my alien, now the alien is just a safe way to keep extra batteries


----------



## Normz

Surge26 said:


> V2 is not scary at all its amazing parallel series reg and series mech
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



V2 not scary at all. V1, while nother story


----------



## Bush Vaper

New Authentic Goon with authentic colour cap and Half Moon Driptip from @Sir Vape to go matching with the Green Minikin. The Green Mamba is now complete!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 11


----------



## Surge26

Bush Vaper said:


> New Authentic Goon with authentic colour cap and Half Moon Driptip from @Sir Vape to go matching with the Green Minikin. The Green Mamba is now complete!
> View attachment 86749


Really nice   

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Thats epic @Bush Vaper !!
Green Mamba is rocking

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Normz

So, a little too much for my hands... but found a new setup

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Bush Vaper

Silver said:


> Thats epic @Bush Vaper !!
> Green Mamba is rocking


Now I just need to a Billet Box like @Rob Fisher . 2 mambas are better than one lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Akash

Rocking some BFB straight outta the toaster clone

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Black Rose and NarTa!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Jp1905

So my first diy attempt,not too shabby...Should probably let it steep a bit but I cant wait,thanks to @KZOR for the help here with a custard mix,and @DirtyD for the help as well!








Sent from my Nokia 3310

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Eldene

Smok Guardian











Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today's Hand Check... the Billet Box and the iJust One... all matchy matchy!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## eybers.ryan23

Tarot pro and karma mech today with some of Paulies coffee cake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Love the alto for on the run tobacco vapes with al85 for ultimate portability

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## William Vermaak

Sporting my AV Twist Gyre with my Messers2 today. Thanx @Jp1905


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Jp1905

William Vermaak said:


> Sporting my AV Twist Gyre with my Messers2 today. Thanx @Jp1905
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yoh that looks the business!Its a pleasure bud!

Happy vaping!


Sent from my Nokia 3310

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Vitblitz

Tarot Nano with big baby beast

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Hadaly with bell really nice.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Todays second setup...




Special thanks to @Polar for the juice, loving it!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Nailedit77

Now this looks so sexy, or is it just me

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta

Sickboy77 said:


> Now this looks so sexy, or is it just me
> View attachment 86872


It must be a Durban thing J!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapingBliss

sector one nxs....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN

Stuck in Sandton traffic with the new Alien baby and Serpent 25







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## IamVaper7of9

Sickboy77 said:


> Now this looks so sexy, or is it just me
> View attachment 86872


Hi @Sickboy77. What mod is that? 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77

IamVaper7of9 said:


> Hi @Sickboy77. What mod is that?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


Limitless arms race


----------



## Silver

That looks very nice @Sickboy77 
So many new different mods around - cant keep up


----------



## Nailedit77

Silver said:


> That looks very nice @Sickboy77
> So many new different mods around - cant keep up


It's a fantastic mod!!! 2017 gonna be a very interesting year for hardware...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK @BumbleBee now we are talking... Snake bite is OK but Kiwichi rocks!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> OK @BumbleBee now we are talking... Snake bite is OK but Kiwichi rocks!
> View attachment 86961


I'm very glad you like it Rob, those are my two current favourites


----------



## Nailedit77

This juice is insane!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

#CSMNT

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Mahir

Sickboy77 said:


> This juice is insane!!!
> 
> View attachment 86969



Is that Pablo? Damnnn... That juice is unreal. Its heavenly sent


----------



## Surge26

Not really my hand but was cleaning my vape cupboard and thought I should post this

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Akash

With some 6mg rocketpuppy's ry4. Nice...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## lawrencevapes

legit and on the job #er24

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bush Vaper

Ready for a long day filled with loads of Rugby!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## eybers.ryan23

Saturday Studying desk check 





Happy vaping vape fam 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Spydro

In the wee hours of the night here it's all about Reo, Hadaly and Kryten love.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Twin BB's to accompany me to the airport to fetch HRH!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## KB_314

First battery cycle, and first 4ml's with a new P67.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Airport selfie...al85 with goon 24....coil glaze them apples

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Nailedit77



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Akash

incredible_hullk said:


> View attachment 87093
> Airport selfie...al85 with goon 24....coil glaze them apples



All the best bro. I hope your new venture brings you all the happiness you deserve


----------



## Spongebob

Akash said:


> With some 6mg rocketpuppy's ry4. Nice...
> View attachment 87055


What mod is that?  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Akash

Ehpro mod 101 @Spongebob


----------



## Silver

A leaky Avo24 was in my hand this evening




I feel like such an idiot. I refilled it this morning and used it today. Late this afternoon there was juice leaking all over the mod and my hands. I opened it and discovered there was no ceramic blocker in there. 

So what happened was I forgot to put the ceramic blocker back in after refilling this morning and my dear wife has chucked all the kitchen 'roller towels' etc away. Can't find it. 

So it looks like I am gonna have to go the dual coil route with this device unless I can somehow magically find the blocker or get one from somewhere. 

Sigh. I loved my little Avo and became quite attached to it over the past few months....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mahir

I think it's time for a cleaning and fresh build @Silver

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> A leaky Avo24 was in my hand this evening
> 
> View attachment 87108
> 
> 
> I feel like such an idiot. I refilled it this morning and used it today. Late this afternoon there was juice leaking all over the mod and my hands. I opened it and discovered there was no ceramic blocker in there.
> 
> So what happened was I forgot to put the ceramic blocker back in after refilling this morning and my dear wife has chucked all the kitchen 'roller towels' etc away. Can't find it.
> 
> So it looks like I am gonna have to go the dual coil route with this device unless I can somehow magically find the blocker or get one from somewhere.
> 
> Sigh. I loved my little Avo and became quite attached to it over the past few months....


Pencil erasers should make for good plugs

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks guys. @Mahir you are right. Decided to build a dual coil. 26g NI80 - 2.4mm ID

I'm not the worlds best or fastest coil builder that's why I don't really like duals. Ah well. So far so good.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Flava

Silver said:


> Thanks guys. @Mahir you are right. Decided to build a dual coil. 26g NI80 - 2.4mm ID
> 
> I'm not the worlds best or fastest coil builder that's why I don't really like duals. Ah well. So far so good.
> 
> View attachment 87110



Looks good. Out of interest didn't yours come with an extra ceramic block in the box?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Finally

A dual coiled Avo now in my hand. Wicked and lubed up. Ready to go

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Thanks guys. @Mahir you are right. Decided to build a dual coil. 26g NI80 - 2.4mm ID
> 
> I'm not the worlds best or fastest coil builder that's why I don't really like duals. Ah well. So far so good.
> 
> View attachment 87110


Now you're talking! That dual setup on the Avo works like a charm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Silver said:


> Thanks guys. @Mahir you are right. Decided to build a dual coil. 26g NI80 - 2.4mm ID
> 
> I'm not the worlds best or fastest coil builder that's why I don't really like duals. Ah well. So far so good.
> 
> View attachment 87110


Hi @Silver what resistance did that come out as and how many wraps? Quote interested to try Ni80


----------



## Feliks Karp

Four finger hand check, finally got one of them fancy like RDA's. Although it only really fits 2.5 ID coils, this thing is amazing. Dual aliens at 0.11 vaping my chops off. Perfect balance between flavour and clouds.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Oh my gosh. @BumbleBee you were so right. This is really good! Such rich flavour. More than the single coil. Airflow feels smoother. 

Am loving this. But it's very strong for this juice. This is a tobacco at about 14mg. Hehe. 

Loving it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Flava said:


> Looks good. Out of interest didn't yours come with an extra ceramic block in the box?



Going to find the box. Thanks @Flava - will report back


----------



## Silver

Oh my word ! @Flava - you champ! Thanks man!

There is a spare ceramic block in the box! Whooohoooo!






Yeah baby yeah. Geekvape thought of me losing the other one. Am so chuffed. My wife is very relieved and there is happiness in the land.

This is only something us enthusiastic vapers would understand.

Thanks again @Flava. If it wasn't for your post I probably wouldn't have looked in the box for quite a long time.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

But

This is amazing. Am loving this dual coil setup
So i just might not be needing the ceramic blocker for a while...

The reason I also chose the single coil route was for easy refilling by just removing the ceramic blocker - because the little fillport flap looked a bit flimsy and the rubber seal on there didnt look too good when i got the device. It also looked like the little fill ports were a bit too small. But it all worked fine tonight when I used it for the first time with my plastic needle tip nozzle juice bottle. The nozzle just fits in there.

Funny how I had to lose the ceramic block to force me to use a dual coil. Probably wouldnt have tried a dual for quite a long time, if at all.

Thats vaping

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> Oh my word ! @Flava - you champ! Thanks man!
> 
> There is a spare ceramic block in the box! Whooohoooo!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 87117
> 
> 
> Yeah baby yeah. Geekvape thought of me losing the other one. Am so chuffed. My wife is very relieved and there is happiness in the land.
> 
> This is only something us enthusiastic vapers would understand.
> 
> Thanks again @Flava. If it wasn't for your post I probably wouldn't have looked in the box for quite a long time.



Do yourself a favor and toss that extra one in the trash as well.  

Avo dual builds are what rule. But it's not just the dual coils in all my Avo's that are sure fire winners though. I put a quad build in one of my Avo G's as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Spydro said:


> Do yourself a favor and toss that extra one in the trash as well.
> 
> Avo dual builds are what rule. But it's not just the dual coils in all my Avo's that are sure fire winners though. I put a quad build in one of my Avo G's as well.
> 
> View attachment 87127



Thanks @Spydro - oh my gosh that quad coil - it will probably take me about a week to get that right and installed correctly - must be quite something though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> Thanks @Spydro - oh my gosh that quad coil - it will probably take me about a week to get that right and installed correctly - must be quite something though



It's a flavor/vapor machine, but eats up batts and joose faster. This build is more for a dual series mod than the Pico I first had it on. On one of my Sig's with preheat set it can be a fire breathing dragon too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Smoky Jordan said:


> Hi @Silver what resistance did that come out as and how many wraps? Quote interested to try Ni80



Missed your post in all the frenzy @Smoky Jordan 
I did 7 wraps of 26g NI80 around 2.4 mm ID screwdriver
I didnt measure the coils individually because I was a bit upset with everything
The final build measured at 0.24 ohms initially on the dedicated ohm meter
I see its now at 0.27 ohms on the RX200 ohm reading.

Its strange because i did a similar coil when I had the single in there and found a happy relaxed vape at about 22 Watts. I would have thought the dual would need about 40 Watts at least. But strangely its also quite good as low as 25 Watts. Seems very nice at about 33 Watts. At 40 Watts I am doing shorter lung hits. Juice in here is a bit strong. But so far its working beautifully. Ramp up is very fast. No problems with wicking so far. Only problem is the juice is diminishing fast...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

@Feliks Karp is that a Mad Dog RDA?







Just got one of these and I'm quite impressed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Thanks @Spydro - oh my gosh that quad coil - it will probably take me about a week to get that right and installed correctly - must be quite something though


@Silver, a quad with 12mg juice is going to be epic, just think about that throat hit,lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> @Silver, a quad with 12mg juice is going to be epic, just think about that throat hit,lol



Sure thing @Petrus
But you know the lung hits have a different kind of throat sensation to the MTL
For a strong sharp punch I still prefer the MTL with 18mg
A high mg juice in a lung hit is not the same, its unpleasant and doesnt give me a sharp punch - more like an accumulated throb. And after a while one feels woosy. Dont like it. Its like I was cheated. I have to deal with the "woosiness" but dont get the sharp punch, if that makes sense?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig

Silver said:


> Sure thing @Petrus
> But you know the lung hits have a different kind of throat sensation to the MTL
> For a strong sharp punch I still prefer the MTL with 18mg
> A high mg juice in a lung hit is not the same, its unpleasant and doesnt give me a sharp punch - more like an accumulated throb. And after a while one feels woosy. Dont like it. Its like I was cheated. I have to deal with the "woosiness" but dont get the sharp punch, if that makes sense?


100% Agreed. Direct lung with high nic is very unpleasant compared to MTL. With high DL and high nic it feels like a kick in the chest and harsh on the throat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Akash

daniel craig said:


> @Feliks Karp is that a Mad Dog RDA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got one of these and I'm quite impressed.



Looks like a goon LP but i could be wrong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Akash said:


> Looks like a goon LP but i could be wrong


You are correct. Just had a 2nd look at his now and noticed the airflow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

daniel craig said:


> @Feliks Karp is that a Mad Dog RDA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got one of these and I'm quite impressed.




It is indeed a goon LP  probably my last RDA so decided to get a "larny" one, and I must say I'm thoroughly impressed. I do see the similarity in the two. What you running in your mad dog?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Silver said:


> Missed your post in all the frenzy @Smoky Jordan
> I did 7 wraps of 26g NI80 around 2.4 mm ID screwdriver
> I didnt measure the coils individually because I was a bit upset with everything
> The final build measured at 0.24 ohms initially on the dedicated ohm meter
> I see its now at 0.27 ohms on the RX200 ohm reading.
> 
> Its strange because i did a similar coil when I had the single in there and found a happy relaxed vape at about 22 Watts. I would have thought the dual would need about 40 Watts at least. But strangely its also quite good as low as 25 Watts. Seems very nice at about 33 Watts. At 40 Watts I am doing shorter lung hits. Juice in here is a bit strong. But so far its working beautifully. Ramp up is very fast. No problems with wicking so far. Only problem is the juice is diminishing fast...


Thanks @Silver that sounds good except for the juice part going down but hey if the flavourS good...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash

@Silver you really have lungs of steel!!! If I ever grow up, i wanna be just like you

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Akash said:


> @Silver you really have lungs of steel!!! If I ever grow up, i wanna be just like you



Probably just scarred by lots of smoking @Akash 
Nothing to be proud of i guess.
I wish I could get more impact from 3mg juices - would open up a lot of choices for me in the menu of available commercial juices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Put those quad coils in and you will soon be on 3 mg

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Feliks Karp said:


> Put those quad coils in and you will soon be on 3 mg



You are probably right @Feliks Karp - but i am not good with these exotic builds and generally I prefer a more laid back vape - at higher mg strength 

For MTL i do need high mg anyway for the throat hit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Feliks Karp said:


> It is indeed a goon LP  probably my last RDA so decided to get a "larny" one, and I must say I'm thoroughly impressed. I do see the similarity in the two. What you running in your mad dog?


I have dual Fused Claptons in mine and the flavor on it is good. For the price it isn't a bad RDA at all. It's definitely a flavor RDA and not one for clouds.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> You are probably right @Feliks Karp - but i am not good with these exotic builds and generally I prefer a more laid back vape - at higher mg strength
> 
> For MTL i do need high mg anyway for the throat hit.



I would think that the ramp up on the quads in the Avo G would not be a best choice for MTL (unless a possibility maybe on a mod with preheat capabilities, or firing them for a bit before starting a MTL draw?). Just a guess as MTL is not how I smoked stinkies/pipes (except the first years when I started smoking at 12-13), so I never do MTL vaping.


----------



## Keyaam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Spydro

Kryten's and P67's, that just has to be the work of the Devil. 




I absolutely love the quality of the vape I am getting and the massive flavor enriched clouds of vaper. This is the best these two long favored DIY's have ever been, and they have been in all my favorite gear. I'm in total bliss right now and thinking the Kryten's have found a permanent home on some of my P67's and Mech Woodvil's. 

I'm calling it the Devil's work because I know my secret local vendor still had 4 or 5 in stock yesterday. Maybe I'll grab them before they're gone and Psyclone Mods moves on to their next creation.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vape_r

Keyaam said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Snap!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Vape_r said:


> View attachment 87152
> 
> Snap!



I hate both of you


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Vape_r said:


> Come we trade



Pm


----------



## Vape_r

Must add ijust @Yusuf Cape Vaper


----------



## elvin119

Awesome Coffee Cake   

Sent from my Note4

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Max

@ Kimberly - Big Hole

Serpent Mini 22 + Asmodus 80W
Single RTA Coil Build
Wire : Stainless Steel 
Type : Clapton 
Gauge : 28Ga/32Ga
ID : 2mm
Wraps : 6
Spacing : 0.2mm
Leg Length. : 4mm
Ohms : 0.62
eJuice : Junkyard Scotch

Wohooooooo - Some Leave

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Max

Just before Namibian Border
Telephone Pole Bird Nests

Serpent Mini 22 + Asmodus 80W
Single RTA Coil Build
Wire : Stainless Steel 
Type : Clapton 
Gauge : 28Ga/32Ga
ID : 2mm
Wraps : 6
Spacing : 0.2mm
Leg Length : 4mm
Ohms : 0.62
eJuice : Junkyard Scotch

Wohooooooo - Road Trip

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Max

@ Keetmanshoop B&B

Serpent Alto 22 + Vaporesso Target Mini 40W
Single RTA Coil Build
Wire : Stainless Steel
Type : Clapton
Gauge : 28Ga/32Ga
ID : 2mm
Wraps : 6
Spacing : 0.2mm
Leg Length. : 4mm
Ohms : 0.64
eJuice : My Scotch

Road Trip -

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Scouse45

At home watching some football enjoying trying the goon LP gorgeous looking!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## ChickenMan

RX2/3, Limitless RDTA+, ss316L 26awg, 7 wraps a side, 3mm diameter, 0.29 ohms.
Laser engraver works well to make it unique.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## MrPresident

ChickenMan said:


> RX2/3, Limitless RDTA+, ss316L 26awg, 7 wraps a side, 3mm diameter, 0.29 ohms.
> Laser engraver works well to make it unique.


Beauties!

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk


----------



## ChickenMan

MrPresident said:


> Beauties!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk


Hmmmm seems we need to find the signature settings in Tapatalk :,) ROFL TY btw


----------



## William Vermaak

Sleeper sitting on my R200


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ChickenMan

William Vermaak said:


> Sleeper sitting on my R200
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very snazzy, what's the build?


----------



## William Vermaak

Single SS Fused Clapton, 6 wraps 2.5 ID. Flavor is very good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChickenMan

William Vermaak said:


> Single SS Fused Clapton, 6 wraps 2.5 ID. Flavor is very good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Baie lekker, my first build on ss was today so getting into the swing of things.
Suitably impressed with flavour, even on not so sharp diy juices.


----------



## William Vermaak

ChickenMan said:


> Baie lekker, my first build on ss was today so getting into the swing of things.
> Suitably impressed with flavour, even on not so sharp diy juices.



With you there dude. This is my 3rd SS build and I'm loving it.

Played around with TC last night, but it's not very accurate with Claptons 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Light Blue Billet Box with new panels, fire button and drip tip... all matchy matcherson!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rafique

@Akash what mod is that and how do you find the kayfun


----------



## Akash

Its the ehpro mod 101 @Rafique awesome 50w lil vw device with tc. 

This kayfun v5 mini is amazing. Just right for me. Very restricted lung hit. Mtl not really possible without a restrictor of some sort. Oh and it takes a few washes coz it comes woth alot of machine oil

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mahir

Man's best friends. Dogs and mechs

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bored waiting for a meeting so played with my BB and iPhone. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Bored waiting for a meeting so played with my BB and iPhone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Geez... Where's the suit and tie? You don't want your minions posting about you in that professionalism thread do you?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DirtyD

Finally got my Authentic Black Goon 24 RDA

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Geez... Where's the suit and tie? You don't want your minions posting about you in that professionalism thread do you?



I haven't worn a suit and tie for 20 years... all my staff are free to wear shorts and t-shirts and the one director doesn't even wear shoes.... we have a p[air of grasshoppers we bought for him 15 years ago and he puts those on when important people come visit. The business is a software laboratory and most staff are nerds... fast processors and big screens are more important that clothes... they build kewl shit! Two of the staff that are customer facing wear smart clobber... the rest not so much! Oh and vaping is welcome and smoking not.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Akash

@Rob Fisher those staff are living the dream!!!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> I haven't worn a suit and tie for 20 years... all my staff are free to wear shorts and t-shirts and the one director doesn't even wear shoes.... we have a p[air of grasshoppers we bought for him 15 years ago and he puts those on when important people come visit. The business is a software laboratory and most staff are nerds... fast processors and big screens are more important that clothes... they build kewl shit! Two of the staff that are customer facing wear smart clobber... the rest not so much! Oh and vaping is welcome and smoking not.


Well jeez then why am I still stuck here?!

Nevermind... I just realised that because of the forum you can see how much work I do

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Neval630

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> I haven't worn a suit and tie for 20 years... all my staff are free to wear shorts and t-shirts and the one director doesn't even wear shoes.... we have a p[air of grasshoppers we bought for him 15 years ago and he puts those on when important people come visit. The business is a software laboratory and most staff are nerds... fast processors and big screens are more important that clothes... they build kewl shit! Two of the staff that are customer facing wear smart clobber... the rest not so much! Oh and vaping is welcome and smoking not.



Can certainly relate Rob. Since moving to the desert 25 years ago it's shirt sleeves, shorts and mostly sandals year round for everything out and about, nothing on the feet unless going to town, and most often only shorts when at home. I haven't owned any suits, ties or even long pants for many years. It's all about comfort on a desert with scorching hot summers that can be in the 120's F, and seldom with what I'd call cold spells in winter. Temps in even the lower 30's F is not cold to me because I lived a fair share of my life in the deep snow frozen north where it got to as low as in the -60's F sometimes... once while I was still there -69 F that is the all time lowest temperature recorded in the lower 48 states.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Can certainly relate Rob. Since moving to the desert 25 years ago it's shirt sleeves, shorts and mostly sandals year round for everything out and about, nothing on the feet unless going to town, and most often only shorts when at home. I haven't owned any suits, ties or even long pants for many years. It's all about comfort on a desert with scorching hot summers that can be in the 120's F, and seldom with what I'd call cold spells in winter. Temps in even the lower 30's F is not cold to me because I lived a fair share of my life in the deep snow frozen north where it got to as low as in the -60's F sometimes... once while I was still there -69 F that is the all time lowest temperature recorded in the lower 48 states.



Having been you your spot on the planet I can understand 100% @Spydro!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

My little pocket rocket this must be the best little mod ever....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Snap @Daniel!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Having been you your spot on the planet I can understand 100% @Spydro!
> View attachment 87269



Lets see, you were here in September if I remember. One of the many hottest months here, but I don't remember if it was a grueling hot year with exceptional higher temps. They don't advertise the real temps here as higher than around 118F... might scare away some of the 42 million or so visitors that come here every year to gamble, etc. At a real weather station I had access to for several years I've personally seen 126 F recorded here.

They don't call the valley near here Death Valley without just cause that has reached 134 F, the highest temp recorded in the US. People die out there from exposure, even some have just driving thru it that had car trouble and were not prepared for its extremes. It is a very desolate place where help is scarce.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

Daniel said:


> My little pocket rocket this must be the best little mod ever....





Rob Fisher said:


> Snap @Daniel!
> View attachment 87270



Agree. Both of my Hadaly's are residing on Pico's as well now that I have more Kryten's coming real soon for the Reos. Made for each other.

Like the matchy-matchy setup Rob, classy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeDude

New setup






Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Exocet with Titanium coil inside the matchy matcherson blue Billet Box!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

Some pre lunch bubbly...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mahir

Thanks @Vapers Corner for the fast delivery. Wow I love this dripper. Highly recommend it. The Rashomon by Hop n Vape. Flavor Flavor Flavor, comes with squonk pin for the squonker lads out there  The build deck is awesome, kinda staggered velocity x TM hybrid. Super easy to use and doesn't crunch your bigger builds eg aliens etc..

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing spaced coils in the Skyline before the new Sky Deck arrives in 2 days for testing!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pixstar

Rob Fisher said:


> Testing spaced coils in the Skyline before the new Sky Deck arrives in 2 days for testing!
> View attachment 87511
> View attachment 87512



That setup...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stosta

Pixstar said:


> That setup...
> View attachment 87528


Soon your setup will =

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar

Stosta said:


> Soon your setup will =


True that lol, thanks for reminding me @Stosta , thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Pixstar said:


> True that lol, thanks for reminding me @Stosta , thanks


Swap for Cuboid?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Amir

Stosta said:


> Swap for Cuboid?




Well played!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Amir said:


> Well played!!


A month or two after the Cuboid came out, "Swap for Cuboid?" became possibly the most comment post on this forum ever. I think everyone that ever tried still has their Cuboids too

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Amir

Stosta said:


> A month or two after the Cuboid came out, "Swap for Cuboid?" became possibly the most comment post on this forum ever. I think everyone that ever tried still has their Cuboids too



Someone almost caught me with this as well lol lucky I have a job that allows me to play on forums and google cause I nearly took the bait too.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


> I know I keep taking pics of this setup but it's just the most perfect setup I could ever have imagined! The Hellfire Phantom with the Skyline RTA.
> View attachment 84078
> View attachment 84079
> View attachment 84080


my first picture sent.a huge accomplishment for me.

firstpicture

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Andre

kev mac said:


> my first picture sent.a huge accomplishment for me.
> View attachment 87554
> firstpicture


Great stuff. Now we are going to see a lot more!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flava

Rob Fisher said:


> Testing spaced coils in the Skyline before the new Sky Deck arrives in 2 days for testing!
> View attachment 87511
> View attachment 87512



Great setup there. Is that a phantom as well?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Flava said:


> Great setup there. Is that a phantom as well?



Yebo @Flava! I ahve 2 Hellfire Phantoms... a Stab Green and a Stab Blue... and out of my whole collection the Phantoms are my favourites... engineered perfect.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akash

Tribeca clone on my old faithful...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

kev mac said:


> my first picture sent.a huge accomplishment for me.
> View attachment 87554
> firstpicture


Well done @kev mac


----------



## kev mac

Andre said:


> Great stuff. Now we are going to see a lot more!


all i can say is it took long enough!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

BumbleBee said:


> Well done @kev mac


Hey Bee,I got a new H P notebook and it confused my non tech mind even more than my tablet,so my techie pal showed me some stuff and i just knew i had to learn to send photos and actually it seemed easy,but i have to practice a bit before my dislexia kicks in so i don't forget.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

BumbleBee said:


> Well done @kev mac


BTW i put a photo of yours truly on "Face Behind the Post" thread.And who won the when will the dummy learn to send photos pool?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

kev mac said:


> Hey Bee,I got a new H P notebook and it confused my non tech mind even more than my tablet,so my techie pal showed me some stuff and i just knew i had to learn to send photos and actually it seemed easy,but i have to practice a bit before my dislexia kicks in so i don't forget.


Practice makes perfect Kev 

Now we need a few pics in the I Love Cats thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

BumbleBee said:


> Practice makes perfect Kev
> 
> Now we need a few pics in the I Love Cats thread


I'm way ahead of you on that Bee,gotta give Smoke his props!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

kev mac said:


> I'm way ahead of you on that Bee,gotta give Smoke his props!


I just saw that, you're on the ball man


----------



## Silver

kev mac said:


> my first picture sent.a huge accomplishment for me.
> View attachment 87554
> firstpicture



Well done @kev mac !!
So happy you got it right
Now we gonna bug you for pics of everything over on your side of the world!
Hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingBliss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## eybers.ryan23

Just redid my RDTA with a dual Parallel ni80 26 gauge 6 wrap coming out at 0.17 ohms, vaping at around 80+ with some coffee cake inside  

And my trust minikin with the moonshot Nano, fruity vape tank! Loving life today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nailedit77

The kings!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Stealth mode activated. My second born has arrived 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Amir said:


> Stealth mode activated. My second born has arrived
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats man


----------



## Mahir

Bliss

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## VapingBliss

what a line up for the night 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Pixstar



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker

V8BBB, rx200&troll with moonlight

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

There are days when I've just had enuf of sub ohming....love this tank

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## VapingBliss

My companions for today .....awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

My latest little plaything...




The Helmet Tank it came with sucked (well at least when I did I get a mouthful of juice), so I put on the Cthulu MTL which is also new. Off the bat it just emptied the whole tank, but after a re-wicking, 12mg King's Breakfast from @BumbleBee and @Rincewind and it's going pretty well!

EDIT - When I read my own post I realised how dodgy this all sounds.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Nailedit77

Could this be the new Minikin V4?


Stosta said:


> My latest little plaything...
> 
> View attachment 87728
> 
> 
> The Helmet Tank it came with sucked (well at least when I did I get a mouthful of juice), so I put on the Cthulu MTL which is also new. Off the bat it just emptied the whole tank, but after a re-wicking, 12mg King's Breakfast from @BumbleBee and @Rincewind and it's going pretty well!
> 
> EDIT - When I read my own post I realised how dodgy this all sounds.


Why u got ur plaything out in public..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rafique

Stosta said:


> My latest little plaything...
> 
> View attachment 87728
> 
> 
> The Helmet Tank it came with sucked (well at least when I did I get a mouthful of juice), so I put on the Cthulu MTL which is also new. Off the bat it just emptied the whole tank, but after a re-wicking, 12mg King's Breakfast from @BumbleBee and @Rincewind and it's going pretty well!
> 
> EDIT - When I read my own post I realised how dodgy this all sounds.




@Stosta I need your help man, I have 2 of these tanks. I love the airflow restriction on them but I cannot wicking right. It leaks on refilling


----------



## Stosta

Rafique said:


> @Stosta I need your help man, I have 2 of these tanks. I love the airflow restriction on them but I cannot wicking right. It leaks on refilling


After it leaked I really just threw a bunch of cotton in there (as much as would fit in a 2.5mm ID coil), jammed whatever I could into the juice holes, wet the wick and then trimmed off all the excess. I'm at work so I built it lazy, but so far it hasn't leaked. It might still do so when I refill though as I haven't emptied the tank yet...


----------



## Rafique

thanks let me know if it does. nice little tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Rafique said:


> thanks let me know if it does. nice little tank


It does seem decent. I'm still figuring out the juice control vs airflow vs build deck adjusting settings as they all seem to be one in the same, but slowly getting the hang of it.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Billet Box Blue in the garden!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stosta

Rafique said:


> @Stosta I need your help man, I have 2 of these tanks. I love the airflow restriction on them but I cannot wicking right. It leaks on refilling


Nope, even jamming it full of cotton, the tank still dumps 

Strangely though I'm getting vapour in the juice compartment, so something isn't attached right.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rafique

Stosta said:


> Nope, even jamming it full of cotton, the tank still dumps
> 
> Strangely though I'm getting vapour in the juice compartment, so something isn't attached right.




yeah man I dont get it either, no matter how much cotton I put in. this thing leaks on refill. hopefully someone else has a solution.


----------



## VapingBliss

My new setup....a bit of over hang but seeing I am not OCD it is still kicking ......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Rafique said:


> yeah man I dont get it either, no matter how much cotton I put in. this thing leaks on refill. hopefully someone else has a solution.


I'll play around on the weekend when I have more time and get back to you if I have any success.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

Thanks Il be waiting


----------



## Normz

Thirsty Thursday is not only for humans, but their vape companions as well, flying through the juice on this new( not very impressive) build. Will be looking into this tonight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Gonna try dripping again. I never got into it but I only tried on crappy clones, so I figured I needed to give a decent dripper idea before I carry on judging these dripping maniacs...




And the Banshee... It looks amazing, but feels cheap.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jp1905

Finally a new fresh bottle!







Sent from my Nokia 3310

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Normz

Still got this terrible build in the goon, but good juice at least (diy jackfruit lychee), and the clouds are chucking in the office. But the weekend is here so might drop in some fused claptons and see how that goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Sorry.......
I got broken into 2 nights ago, so don't have much left...

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## E.T.

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Sorry.......
> I got broken into 2 nights ago, so don't have much left...
> 
> View attachment 87869



OO no happened to me a while back, they left my mods alone though. are your mods insured at least, or are you able to claim back under your house contents policy?


----------



## Silver

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Sorry.......
> I got broken into 2 nights ago, so don't have much left...
> 
> View attachment 87869



Oh no @jpzx12rturbo - sorry to hear man


----------



## Pixstar

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Sorry.......
> I got broken into 2 nights ago, so don't have much left...
> 
> View attachment 87869


Damn that sucks, sorry to hear


----------



## Surge26

Who's going? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Thanks guys.

Woke up at about 1am to a noise in the house.... and the noise just kept going.
Eventually about 15 min later, and after the F@ckers stood at my bedroom door trying to get in with a cellphone torch (could see them because it's a glass sliding door) i concluded that I'm being robbed.

They made off with about 200K worth of my toys.. bastids 
But every cloud has a silver lining 

Without getting into much detail.... let's just say they got "interrupted" and scramed 

Dumb idiots left all the expensive mods and tanks(skyline,husar,reos etc)

And only took my Smok alien with cloudbeast and the wife's minikin with SM




E.T. said:


> OO no happened to me a while back, they left my mods alone though. are your mods insured at least, or are you able to claim back under your house contents policy?



No not specified....
Yeah I'll probably claim on house content

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## E.T.

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Woke up at about 1am to a noise in the house.... and the noise just kept going.
> Eventually about 15 min later, and after the F@ckers stood at my bedroom door trying to get in with a cellphone torch (could see them because it's a glass sliding door) i concluded that I'm being robbed.
> 
> They made off with about 200K worth of my toys.. bastids
> But every cloud has a silver lining
> 
> Without getting into much detail.... let's just say they got "interrupted" and scramed
> 
> Dumb idiots left all the expensive mods and tanks(skyline,husar,reos etc)
> 
> And only took my Smok alien with cloudbeast and the wife's minikin with SM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No not specified....
> Yeah I'll probably claim on house content



Shit dude all the best i interrupted them 18h00 on a Friday afternoom only about 50k goods gone. But you stay angry for a while not because of what was stolen. But because the fucktards dare to intrude on your privacy

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Pixstar

E.T. said:


> Shit dude all the best i interrupted them 18h00 on a Friday afternoom only about 50k goods gone. But you stay angry for a while not because of what was stolen. But because the fucktards dare to intrude on your privacy


You too? Makes me mad mf!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

They actually took my UD camo Vape backpack and took out aaall the Vape gear! I'm talking batteries,tanks,Reos,mods the works...
Then went ahead and filled it with all other stuff and the two mods with tanks they took.


----------



## E.T.

jpzx12rturbo said:


> They actually took my UD camo Vape backpack and took out aaall the Vape gear! I'm talking batteries,tanks,Reos,mods the works...
> Then went ahead and filled it with all other stuff and the two mods with tanks they took.



Probably took one look at the reo and said we dont need this primitive shit

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Andre

E.T. said:


> Probably took one look at the reo and said we dont need this primitive shit


Lol, that had me in stitches. Yeah, no screen, just one button, no electronics, a hole in the door.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## E.T.

Best mod ever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akash

Not now but earlier on. This thing is in a class of its own. Thanks for showing it off to me @Ash

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Cor

the tiny wolf and a goon clone

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Raindance

Spydro said:


> Lets see, you were here in September if I remember. One of the many hottest months here, but I don't remember if it was a grueling hot year with exceptional higher temps. They don't advertise the real temps here as higher than around 118F... might scare away some of the 42 million or so visitors that come here every year to gamble, etc. At a real weather station I had access to for several years I've personally seen 126 F recorded here.
> 
> They don't call the valley near here Death Valley without just cause that has reached 134 F, the highest temp recorded in the US. People die out there from exposure, even some have just driving thru it that had car trouble and were not prepared for its extremes. It is a very desolate place where help is scarce.
> 
> View attachment 87271


Reminds me of this:


The catch is.. There is no cell phone (Mobile) reception for about 20 miles in either direction.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Akash

Thug juice clone on the v4. This stuff is delicious

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kev mac

Some yummy lemon donut in my Cthullhu Gaia,a flavor rdta of the first order.It is one of the best constructed tanks ever.On top of my trusty Solo v2.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rafique

50 percent polished hohm slice and conqueror

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rafique said:


> 50 percent polished hohm slice and conqueror
> 
> 
> View attachment 87930


That looks sick @Rafique is it a mission to strip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

Thanks @incredible_hullk

Not really man it was peeling already so I just nudged it along, some places I used 800 sand paper and then 1200 and 2000.

It's not done yet but here's about 70percent done.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Caramia

Rafique said:


> Thanks @incredible_hullk
> 
> Not really man it was peeling already so I just nudged it along, some places I used 800 sand paper and then 1200 and 2000.
> 
> It's not done yet but here's about 70percent done.
> 
> 
> View attachment 87931
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 87932


I am also getting there with Hubby's Slice, paint's off, started polishing, and now he likes it "industrial look".
So I'll just hang on a bit, and finish to a high sheen when he's not home

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

Dripping Hadaly's/Pico's...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## daniel craig

Rafique said:


> Thanks @incredible_hullk
> 
> Not really man it was peeling already so I just nudged it along, some places I used 800 sand paper and then 1200 and 2000.
> 
> It's not done yet but here's about 70percent done.
> 
> 
> View attachment 87931
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 87932


Looks neat

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

Rafique said:


> 50 percent polished hohm slice and conqueror
> 
> 
> View attachment 87930


That's a first,looking good!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

Akash said:


> Not now but earlier on. This thing is in a class of its own. Thanks for showing it off to me @Ash
> View attachment 87913


The Billet is a sleek looker, I am also a fan of the LG browns.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## anthony001

Mech love

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## OreO

anthony001 said:


> Mech love
> View attachment 87949



Was really impressed with how this little guy performed and it looks absolutely awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

Spydro said:


> Dripping Hadaly's/Pico's...
> 
> View attachment 87945


@Spydro, Top notch flavour in the palm of your hand...My little flavour tester and on the go little dripper.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## William Vermaak

I'm so in love with this juice right now. Great in tanks and even better in a RDA. Thanx @cam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## greybush

Delicious


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ettiennedj

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Normz

My new toy, and most certainly permanent companion, now to save for that brass goon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Normz said:


> My new toy, and most certainly permanent companion, now to save for that brass goon



Great stuff @Normz 
Enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

acorn said:


> @Spydro, Top notch flavour in the palm of your hand...My little flavour tester and on the go little dripper.



Two of my Pico's are my go to gear for running wee hours night errands with RTA's on them. With the Hadaly's more than just occasional flavor testers though. I drip when I'm at the computer desk whether night or day time, elsewhere at night it's too dark to drip. So these two Pico's see more use running a couple of my DIY ADV's along with the other twp Pico's that run two others of them as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Been in my hand quite a bit today!

Petri V2 RDA on Minikin 1.5 Cement with Paulie's Guava and menthol




More vapour...

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## gdigitel

Silver said:


> Been in my hand quite a bit today!
> 
> Petri V2 RDA on Minikin 1.5 Cement with Paulie's Guava and menthol
> 
> View attachment 88026
> 
> 
> More vapour...
> 
> View attachment 88027


Oooh... could this mean the demise of the MTL setups is immanent @Silver ' corral?


----------



## Silver

gdigitel said:


> Oooh... could this mean the demise of the MTL setups is immanent @Silver ' corral?



Lol @gdigitel 
I dont think so. Main reason is that I prefer tobaccoes very strong and in MTL mode.
But I do foresee some changes and some sprucing up of the power and some lower nic juices when I am more relaxed and not on the go. 

Lets see how it goes. Its still very early days and i need to test out more juices in this setup.


----------



## gdigitel

@Silver and then there is that Skyline on its way which may be a total game changer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

gdigitel said:


> @Silver and then there is that Skyline on its way which may be a total game changer.



I agree! It is all very destabilising and I have to admit I get very attached to my atties - the ones that work well for me. I could easily carry on with what I have - and I have several great juices that work very well in my setups.

But i guess its in the name of Science and experimentation to try new things. I dont try many but here and there its great to get something new and have a new experience.

I dont think anything will unseat my MTL setups for a while (Evod and Reo/RM2)

On the restricted lung hit front, nothing yet beats the pinpoint sharpness on my Lemo1 for my Strawberry menthol - and its ability to serve that very economically for hours on end while working on the computer.

But for more rounded slightly less restricted lung hits, the field is a little bit more open. And I suspect the Skyline will fit in here, but who knows.

Just very exciting. Wish i had more time though...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Got the avo24 bottom airflow 3 weeks ago and never tried it until today..wow very good...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

incredible_hullk said:


> View attachment 88036
> 
> 
> Got the avo24 bottom airflow 3 weeks ago and never tried it until today..wow very good...



Never got on the BF Avo bandwagon, but love my 6 OG Avo's.


----------



## cam

William Vermaak said:


> I'm so in love with this juice right now. Great in tanks and even better in a RDA. Thanx @cam
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So glad she is treating you well


----------



## antonherbst

Day in office desk check

Pico Mega
Sapor v2
Paulies - Guava
Nescafe gold coffee
And paperwork

May we all have a strong vape day and what ever the office wants.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> Day in office desk check
> 
> Pico Mega
> Sapor v2
> Paulies - Guava
> Nescafe gold coffee
> And paperwork
> 
> May we all have a strong vape day and what ever the office wants.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Paulie's guava - what a juice @antonherbst 
Am vaping it right now too - with a bit of added menthol though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB Blue and BB Green Mamba had the weekend out at the Wild Cost Casino... now it's BB Royal Blue with White Doors turn!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> BB Blue and BB Green Mamba had the weekend out at the Wild Cost Casino... now it's BB Royal Blue with White Doors turn!
> View attachment 88061
> View attachment 88062



That Looks wicked @Rob Fisher. I was just quering those doors from someone else to see if u can have them made for me. I LOVE the look. Please let me know if you wanna sell those.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> That Looks wicked @Rob Fisher. I was just quering those doors from someone else to see if u can have them made for me. I LOVE the look. Please let me know if you wanna sell those.



They are from https://www.facebook.com/Mumsvapes/?fref=ts

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> BB Blue and BB Green Mamba had the weekend out at the Wild Cost Casino... now it's BB Royal Blue with White Doors turn!
> View attachment 88061
> View attachment 88062


Class act that @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie

Clurchaun with Hadaly.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Ash

Deckie said:


> Clurchaun with Hadaly.
> View attachment 88089



That look like a sweet setup @Deckie


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 88118



I need that mod... where'd you score that Oom?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> I need that mod... where'd you score that Oom?



www.vapordna.com


----------



## KZOR

@Rob Fisher ........ you lucky man. That looks exactly like the one i have been eyeing for the past 3 weeks.  The Lost Vape EPetite DNA60.
Sweet device. Enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

Th


Ash said:


> That look like a sweet setup @Deckie


Thanks @Ash it's a work of art & that's why I cannot understand why when a new vaper asks for advice regarding a new squonker, everyone screams Reo showing very little support for a excellently made local squonking device. Yes, the Reo has stood the test of time but am willing to stake my reputation that Paddy Vapes squonkers are on par regarding quality & durability.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Normz

Just rebuilt the goon, apparently these are aliens, I think they were labeled wrong :?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtyD

Enjoying some of my DIY (waiting for VapeFest to try out some new commercial liquids) on my Minikin V2 paired with the ultimate Goon 24 RDA... 

And on top of that, a new Top Gear episode to end of a blue Monday

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

One of the most comfortable and well built mods I've used. Cheap too!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

KZOR said:


> @Rob Fisher ........ you lucky man. That looks exactly like the one i have been eyeing for the past 3 weeks.  The Lost Vape EPetite DNA60.
> Sweet device. Enjoy it.
> View attachment 88127



It's very cute but the doors have slight movement which is pretty annoying...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh Wow... another tank that looks like it could be a chicken dinner... just built it and so far I'm pretty impressed... doesn't look like it can leak either... easy build, single coil, wicks really well and airflow like no other RTA before it... I had to close down the airflow which is amazing! Yes it's the OBS Nano! Why it's called a nano is beyond me?

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Chronix

Rocking this beauty thanks to @E.T. , never knew how tiny this mod was

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Normz said:


> Just rebuilt the goon, apparently these are aliens, I think they were labeled wrong :?



Alot of commercial "alien coils" are just stacked ribbon claptoned with a thinner gauge. They will still get the job done though  nice clean build!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Silver said:


> I dont think so. Main reason is that I prefer tobaccoes very strong and in MTL mode.
> But I do foresee some changes and some sprucing up of the power and some lower nic juices when I am more relaxed and not on the go.



That's what they all say...just look at how foggy your pics are...the hooks of cloud chucking are already in too deep, it's all down hill from here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh Wow... another tank that looks like it could be a chicken dinner... just built it and so far I'm pretty impressed... doesn't look like it can leak either... easy build, single coil, wicks really well and airflow like no other RTA before it... I had to close down the airflow which is amazing! Yes it's the OBS Nano! Why it's called a nano is beyond me?
> View attachment 88205
> View attachment 88206



Nice one Rob!
Looking forward to hearing about how the flavour stacks up...
Looks cool


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Nice one Rob!
> Looking forward to hearing about how the flavour stacks up...
> Looks cool



Will play with some more before making a call... but if you ever wanted AIR FLOW then this is the RTA you want... the air flow is GIGANTIC! I have closed off the airflow to around 15% of the hole and it's still more airy than any other RTA... also I doubt very much it will leak and so far there is no sign of any leaking at all!

It's a bit unfair on the OBS Nano because it's competing with the best of the best (Skyline, Exocet, Hussar, NarTa and Hadaly) for flavour... but if it's a no hassle reasonably priced RTA then this should be right at the top of your list...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapingBliss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Wow absolute cracker of a rta... the ammit. Simple 4 to 5 wrap spaced 26 ni80 0,58 with diy looper... reminds me of lemon creams in milk more than a cereal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Nice little compact setup but has issues contacts could be better and leaking through the 510 under atty can be the atty but hey for 14 dollas I ain't complaining

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

What to do if you bored 

I present to you the FrankenAvo!!! 






But the stock V3 looks much better and to be honest better flavour. I think this RDA thing might just pick up

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Oceanic Vapes

Loving the mad dog

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

The NarTa sure is a fantastic flavour RDTA but it's a pain to keep filled and refill... I have a syringe with XXX to keep the tank filled... outbloodystanding flavour... but certainly a desk device and not an out and about one!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> The NarTa sure is a fantastic flavour RDTA but it's a pain to keep filled and refill... I have a syringe with XXX to keep the tank filled... outbloodystanding flavour... but certainly a desk device and not an out and about one!
> View attachment 88387


Beautiful /Perfect setup Oom Rob

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Highlander

Waine said:


> View attachment 85198
> 
> 
> With the right build, this is a near perfect set up. Painting the coils with some well matured DIY Blueberry Wild.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




a Witcher from Rofvape filled with Paulies pear. Quite a good combination.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77



Reactions: Like 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Vape_r



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Amir said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Compensating there boet?  

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## r0ckf1re

Sent from the Edge

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Daniel said:


> Compensating there boet?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk



Don't jela... Vang tips!!

Wanna suck on my mod??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mahir

Vape_r said:


> View attachment 88419



Damn. That Kodoma has been around the block hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingBliss

OBS ....finally, thanks @Mr_Puffs, awesome ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## VapingBliss

have another look 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Puffs

VapingBliss said:


> OBS ....finally, thanks @Mr_Puffs, awesome ....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome stuff man. Great choice in mod and tank. Happy Vaping brother!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## RayDeny

Another Papua New Guinea desk check. These three go with me everywhere. Rose finch and goon comdo , Vgod and Pharaoh combo with XXX is just yummy and then the Ijoy RDTA purely for the 12ml tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Rocking the obs nano today for the road trip... loving this bad boy so far. Single coil with 5.2ml cap working well so far. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Tai

Happy as a pig in ....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tai said:


> View attachment 88520
> 
> Happy as a pig in ....



Class!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaos

Currently i'm vaping my Carbon edition Therion. Got my Recoil RDA on it with some Revelation Fused Alien coils! Flavor for days


----------



## BansheeZA

Playing some Warframe and having a vape on the new bellus I bought from a forum member

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## VapingBliss

Kaos said:


> Currently i'm vaping my Carbon edition Therion. Got my Recoil RDA on it with some Revelation Fused Alien coils! Flavor for days



@Kaos, please post pics, would like to see the setup 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CLZ with Skyline with new Sky Deck! Oh WOW!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Normz

Ready for ST PADDYS DAY!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Normz

My night so far, with a @Rob Fisher plate shot

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Normz

Come join us @Silver  st paddys is happening #happyplace


----------



## Silver

Normz said:


> Come join us @Silver  st paddys is happening #happyplace



Lol @Normz - it looks great
Where are you celebrating?


----------



## Spydro

Running these four in rotation together right now... IMO the very best of both worlds.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## E.T.

Some frosteez and my favorite reo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Normz

@Silver the Irish rock on the west rand. Very far from home but definitely worth it. On the way home now, few too many Guinness for one evening

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash

While the minikin batteries get a charge. Really loving this combo

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Normz said:


> @Silver the Irish rock on the west rand. Very far from home but definitely worth it. On the way home now, few too many Guinness for one evening



Cool @Normz - travel safe

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Normz

Thanks @Silver , I'll have to get you a drink at the meet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Some Diy pb and banana delight

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus

Good Morning Friends.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Scouse45

Loving these two too much!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Akash

Awesome...just awesome!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## KZOR

As i don't often buy juice because most juices i tried are utter crap i don't often find myself at vape shops. Made a turn at the always friendly @ShaneW (Juicy Joes) and decided to get this juice after i tried it. Have to say ....... 5 stars. Great job to whomever was the alchemist behind this.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Scouse45

KZOR said:


> View attachment 88598


Damn that mod is a beaut!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chris du Toit

My new matchy matchy setup, so happy with the Avo back in my life! 







Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

My Out and About Team I took to the BBM Launch at @Sir Vape!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Epic fruit smoothie 

Orange
Mango
Kiwi
Passion fruit

All blended up. Just lovely

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Pixstar



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## E.T.

Yes a very lazy Saturday 13k run this moring - now just tv before some random party I have to attend

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## eybers.ryan23

Rocking my purple minikin V2 today with the Karma RDTA and the last of my juice: Debbie does donuts! 






Happy vaping 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stephen

Pixstar said:


> View attachment 88607


Hey @Pixstar is that an Armor 1.0? If so please let me know how you managed to get your hands on one,and the mod you got it sitting on looks awesome... what is it?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar

Stephen said:


> Hey @Pixstar is that an Armor 1.0? If so please let me know how you managed to get your hands on one,and the mod you got it sitting on looks awesome... what is it?


Hey @Stephen the atty is a Typhon by DDP, great flavour RDA. The mod is an Axis Vapes M17 Mini, 26650 battery version.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

incredible_hullk said:


> Some Diy pb and banana delight
> 
> View attachment 88556



Hi @incredible_hullk , would you mind sharing that recipe?

Regards


----------



## Amir

Got this Serpent rdta from @theecigstore today. Awesome service from a very willing team. Flavor is out of this world on this lil bugger.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Comrad Juju

Happy place - Vgod,Armageddon and some king soda







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Raindance said:


> Hi @incredible_hullk , would you mind sharing that recipe?
> 
> Regards



Hi @Raindance sure can do...will post tomorrow...out of town and don't have my laptop with me so will get my wife to mail me the recipe

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Currently in my paw is the Royal Blue with white panels Billet Box with the Exocet inside with a flat wire Ni build... in the background and also in use is the Green Mamba BB with a 2,5mm Special Build Clapton from @RiaanRed and the Phantom/Skyline Combo also with a special build Clapton in... and the Light Blue BB standing by for a wick and refill when one of the other BB's need a pitstop!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

Petrus said:


> Good Morning Friends.
> View attachment 88586


This guy @Petrus is not a squonker 

That is one mean collection.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marechal

Just Wow...Split Atty by DNV

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Scissorhands

Cheers

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

This serpent rdta is pure bliss when it comes to flavor. Can't seem to put it down for a minute. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Scissorhands said:


> View attachment 88712
> 
> Cheers



Cheers @Scissorhands !
Lovely
Where is that?


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> This serpent rdta is pure bliss when it comes to flavor. Can't seem to put it down for a minute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Beautiful abalone panel @Amir


----------



## Scissorhands

Silver said:


> Cheers @Scissorhands !
> Lovely
> Where is that?


St Bernards (Drakensburg) for some fresh air and fly fishing

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Beautiful abalone panel @Amir



She's real purdi looking no doubt... thanx silver. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingBliss

Vapor Flask, serpent mini 22, .40ohm, 35watts, flippin awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mirage DNA40 with Hurricane V1.3 and Bell Cap!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Raindance said:


> Hi @incredible_hullk , would you mind sharing that recipe?
> 
> Regards


Hi @Raindance PB & Banana as promised...I like a 2 week steep on this

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Normz

So I convinced my better half to let me buy some new gear  well impressed with this beauty

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Normz said:


> So I convinced my better half to let me buy some new gear  well impressed with this beauty


Did you go into the store and choose it?

I so badly want a resin mod, but I think it's the kind of thing I would want to pick out personally.


----------



## Coldcat



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## WARMACHINE

Nice one Vape King !!!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Normz

Stosta said:


> Did you go into the store and choose it?
> 
> I so badly want a resin mod, but I think it's the kind of thing I would want to pick out personally.


Yeah, they had a yellow/black and this one, I had to take this one. The resin is definitely something you need to choose yourself imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Vermaak

WARMACHINE said:


> View attachment 88811
> Nice one Vape King !!!!!



Now that really looks like a war machine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Such a good combo.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Normz said:


> So I convinced my better half to let me buy some new gear  well impressed with this beauty



Looks really good @Normz 
Congrats - wishing you all the best with the new setup!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

WARMACHINE said:


> View attachment 88811
> Nice one Vape King !!!!!



Ooh, nice, looks very cool @WARMACHINE
I like the position of the fire button
PS - nice to see you back here, where've you been!?

Hope you will be making it to the vape meet on 1 April

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> Such a good combo.



Is that the one with the modified battery cap @Daniel ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Silver said:


> Is that the one with the modified battery cap @Daniel ?


Hi Ho yes sir but I suspect the normal cap will also work. Will test and report back skipper...


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> Hi Ho yes sir but I suspect the normal cap will also work. Will test and report back skipper...



Thanks
It looks like thats a merlin mini and i tried to put it on my pico the other day and was so upset it didnt go on. Then i thought of you with the modified battery cap. And then today i see your picture. What are the odds of that happening, lol


----------



## Raindance

incredible_hullk said:


> Hi @Raindance PB & Banana as promised...I like a 2 week steep on this
> 
> View attachment 88752





What are the chances....

Been "tuning" this one forever and seems I got nowhere far from the original. Thinking of going CAP on the PB. Your thoughts?

Regards


----------



## Daniel

Silver said:


> Thanks
> It looks like thats a merlin mini and i tried to put it on my pico the other day and was so upset it didnt go on. Then i thought of you with the modified battery cap. And then today i see your picture. What are the odds of that happening, lol


Awwww you thought of me..... 

But in all seriousness I suspect a light sanding might do the trick, it literally needs half a mm to fit..... 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Raindance said:


> View attachment 88835
> 
> What are the chances....
> 
> Been "tuning" this one forever and seems I got nowhere far from the original. Thinking of going CAP on the PB. Your thoughts?
> 
> Regards



I have not tried cap pb... I have been playing with pb banana for abt 6 months now and I found same thing... kind of stays the same main profile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hi guys
Lets take the DIY discussions into the relevant threads for future reference

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

Silver said:


> Hi guys
> Lets take the DIY discussions into the relevant threads for future reference


Daarsy #inniekak 

Off topic been thinking of bastardizing a Pico top cap to fit a 25mm atty you can literally cut out the metal bit make sure your battery is fully wrapped and bam a nice little pocket rocket. Might be a market for after market top caps for the Pico.... Just saying..... 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> Daarsy #inniekak
> 
> Off topic been thinking of bastardizing a Pico top cap to fit a 25mm atty you can literally cut out the metal bit make sure your battery is fully wrapped and bam a nice little pocket rocket. Might be a market for after market top caps for the Pico.... Just saying.....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk



Nee daar is geen kak nie @Daniel 
As ek sien informasie in die verkeerde plek dan wil ek dit in die regte plek sit sodat ander mense dit kan kry


As for the Pico cap, i dont think i would want such a cut for 25mm but to fit the merlin mini I am keen


----------



## Daniel

Silver said:


> Nee daar is geen kak nie @Daniel
> As ek sien informasie in die verkeerde plek dan wil ek dit in die regte plek sit sodat ander mense dit kan kry
> 
> 
> As for the Pico cap, i dont think i would want such a cut for 25mm but to fit the merlin mini I am keen


OCO kicking in.... 

For the Merlin Mini to fit its seriously half a mm so start with your cap screwed on to where your battery is snug. Luckily there are notches on the Pico cap then just start hand sanding until you can easily screw the Mini in without it being at an angle. Done 

I can do a video if you like want to put the silver cap back on anyway.....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Silver said:


> Nee daar is geen kak nie @Daniel
> As ek sien informasie in die verkeerde plek dan wil ek dit in die regte plek sit sodat ander mense dit kan kry
> 
> 
> As for the Pico cap, i dont think i would want such a cut for 25mm but to fit the merlin mini I am keen


Let me try fix my previous indiscretion. 



Twice in as many days...

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Raindance said:


> Let me try fix my previous indiscretion.
> View attachment 88836
> 
> 
> Twice in as many days...
> 
> Regards


No indiscretion brother and ooooh I see breakfast in that equation.... Oops 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## William Vermaak

Raindance said:


> View attachment 88835
> 
> What are the chances....
> 
> Been "tuning" this one forever and seems I got nowhere far from the original. Thinking of going CAP on the PB. Your thoughts?
> 
> Regards



Guys, can you share a download link for that app?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

Custom build CNC Dna250 box mod.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Spydro

Have 6 setups in this rotation... 3 Reo P67's w/Kryten's; Reo Mech Woodvil w/Nuppin'; Minikin VGOD w/CSMNT, Minikin 150W w/Avo 24... all running DIY's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

OMG, perfect match!!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife)

Loving Special Reserve

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gersh



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Looks lovely @Gersh
Is that the one that is "ticking"?
Good that you are in the garden, so you can throw it far away if it starts heating up...

only kidding

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gersh

Silver said:


> Looks lovely @Gersh
> Is that the one that is "ticking"?
> Good that you are in the garden, so you can throw it far away if it starts heating up...
> 
> only kidding



Hahaha yeah this is the ticking time bomb one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Gersh said:


> Hahaha yeah this is the ticking time bomb one.



Safe vaping @Gersh !
If it ticks and its not supposed to, I know I would be a little uneasy

But it sure does look really good!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VapingBliss

Night cap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kuhlkatz

William Vermaak said:


> Guys, can you share a download link for that app?



William, there is a thread with details for the app at https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-juicecalculator-by-hotrod19579.t32893/. 
You can download it at http://diyjuicecalculator.com/. The home page also has links for the Getting Started guide in Word (.docx) and PDF formats.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Deckie

SXK Billet Box ... Wow I'm blown away by quality and performance of this device ... Thanks @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## Clouds4Days

Deckie said:


> SXK Billet Box ... Wow I'm blown away by quality and performance of this device ... Thanks @Sir Vape
> 
> View attachment 88994



Wow looks amazing...
Need to get one asap.... Looks Legit brother.
Hows the vape and quality on her?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Deckie said:


> SXK Billet Box ... Wow I'm blown away by quality and performance of this device ... Thanks @Sir Vape
> 
> View attachment 88994



Whats the tank capacity on this BB?


----------



## Daniel

Really enjoying this after a long steep time smooths out nicely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

Clouds4Days said:


> Wow looks amazing...
> Need to get one asap.... Looks Legit brother.
> Hows the vape and quality on her?


I'm currently using the RBA that came with the device & I'm really impressed.


----------



## Lee

Deckie said:


> SXK Billet Box ... Wow I'm blown away by quality and performance of this device ... Thanks @Sir Vape
> 
> View attachment 88994


Wow @Deckie... she is a beaut.... Congrats...
And I'm guessing you had time to enjoy your Saturday afternoon as well?!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez

Deckie said:


> SXK Billet Box ... Wow I'm blown away by quality and performance of this device ... Thanks @Sir Vape
> 
> View attachment 88994


Cant wait, mine will be here tomorrwo, opted for a white tip...General Tip 18....

Did you build on the rba? Can I have some pics of the accessories close up please @Deckie and of the inside of the Fillet Box...

Oh yea, I got myself 2 of those Aspire BVC coils... are they MTL or what?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akash

Wow @Deckie that BB looks amazing. Does it vape as well as it looks. I held 1 at the sirs and it feels great!!!!


----------



## Clouds4Days

Deckie said:


> I'm currently using the RBA that came with the device & I'm really impressed.



Wow....
Cant take it anymore, order placed now the long wait from China my china ...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Lee

Clouds4Days said:


> Wow....
> Cant take it anymore, order placed now the long wait from China...


You lucky fish...


----------



## jpzx12rturbo



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deckie

boxerulez said:


> Cant wait, mine will be here tomorrwo, opted for a white tip...General Tip 18....
> 
> Did you build on the rba? Can I have some pics of the accessories close up please @Deckie and of the inside of the Fillet Box...
> 
> Oh yea, I got myself 2 of those Aspire BVC coils... are they MTL or what?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel

Pico and Ijust

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Clouds4Days

Lee said:


> You lucky fish...



Pm sent with details bud.
They have a few in stock.


----------



## boxerulez

Deckie said:


> View attachment 89003
> View attachment 89004



Thanks for that, it is looking amazing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deckie

Lee said:


> Wow @Lee
> And I'm guessing you had time to enjoy your Saturday afternoon as well?!



I did thanks @lee which I spent in the company of a beautiful lady, drinking cocktails and relaxing ..... I refuse to share further details because I categorize as a gentleman .... and I still have a functional F5 key.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Lee

Clouds4Days said:


> Pm sent with details bud.
> They have a few in stock.


Thanks @Clouds4Days


----------



## Akash

Clouds4Days said:


> Wow....
> Cant take it anymore, order placed now the long wait from China...


 PM incoming bro. I need this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## E.T.

Clouds4Days said:


> Wow....
> Cant take it anymore, order placed now the long wait from China my china ...



@Deckie that looks really nice.

Hi @Clouds4Days send me the details please, I want a Birret Box (as well as some other shyte clones).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

E.T. said:


> @Deckie that looks really nice.
> 
> Hi @Clouds4Days send me the details please, I want a Birret Box (as well as some other shyte clones).



I think Sir vape might still have some in stock. But incase they dont P.M incoming brother.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

@Deckie can you create a thread the SXK Billet Box so you can share some things with those intrested please.
I wanna find out how everything works brother but dont wanna discuss on this thread.

I see alot of these beasts are gonna be popping all over the show .
So much FOMO right now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## boxerulez

Clouds4Days said:


> Wow....
> Cant take it anymore, order placed now the long wait from China my china ...


where from. wanna see other colours.


----------



## Vape_r

Deckie said:


> SXK Billet Box ... Wow I'm blown away by quality and performance of this device ... Thanks @Sir Vape
> 
> View attachment 88994


Looks awesome @Deckie, need to snag one of these ASAP


----------



## Comrad Juju

Clouds4Days said:


> I think Sir vape might still have some in stock. But incase they dont P.M incoming brother.



They still have stock I just purchased one and it's still showing stock available 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my Nokia 3310

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Deckie

Clouds4Days said:


> @Deckie can you create a thread the SXK Billet Box so you can share some things with those intrested please.
> I wanna find out how everything works brother but dont wanna discuss on this thread.
> 
> I see alot of these beasts are gonna be popping all over the show .
> So much FOMO right now.


I'll most certainly do so.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Being all rugged and manly and stuff with the Arms Race...




Topped off with the Estoc with XXX and a ceramic coil, and whenever possible, an @hands tip!

While I was taking this pic my assistant came around the corner with a ton of paperwork he had to do, I almost saw the motivation drain out of his eyes as he realised he was doing my work while I was taking photos of vape gear

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## boxerulez

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 89108


Wow that plate is fantastic


----------



## Yagya

Received this morning
thanks @kimbo .

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Stosta said:


> I almost saw the motivation drain out of his eyes as he realised he was doing my work while I was taking photos of vape gear



You've only really made it as a corporate overlord once you've broken at least one peasant's spirit, job well done. The next goal is to make him come in over a weekend (with no overtime ofcourse) and cram a lot of work for an important time sensitive job - while you eat panda veal off of priceless relics and drink a wine distilled from the tears of the all people you have crushed on the way to the top. You will score bonus points with the ruinous powers if you tell him on Monday that the contract was cancelled because he forgot to remind you that the project was actually due two weeks ago.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stosta

Feliks Karp said:


> You've only really made it as a corporate overlord once you've broken at least one peasant's spirit, job well done. The next goal is to make him come in over a weekend (with no overtime ofcourse) and cram a lot of work for an important time sensitive job - while you eat panda veal off of priceless relics and drink a wine distilled from the tears of the all people you have crushed on the way to the top. You will score bonus points with the ruinous powers if you tell him on Monday that the contract was cancelled because he forgot to remind you that the project was actually due two weeks ago.


Hahaha!

Well then I'm more than halfway there already!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingBliss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta

VapingBliss said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ooooh! Nice matching!!


----------



## VapingBliss

Stosta said:


> Ooooh! Nice matching!!



Thanks bud 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thaabit

Heat treated my V2 Troll 25mm #propanetorchgonewild

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ettiennedj

First full day of being 100% stinky free. 27 hours and counting. Still going strong at 270 puffs for the day






Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## KZOR

Asmodus Silvanusa 70W with the antique Sapor 22mm RDA.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

ettiennedj said:


> First full day of being 100% stinky free. 27 hours and counting. Still going strong at 270 puffs for the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


Way to go! We are rooting for you.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## R87

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

ettiennedj said:


> First full day of being 100% stinky free. 27 hours and counting. Still going strong at 270 puffs for the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk



Oh wow, congrats @ettiennedj !
That is super, keep it up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

Just love this combo

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## VapingBliss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapingBliss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cor

Boom 25mm troll vs snowwolf mini ding ding ding

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine

Friday night, the wife out, the dogs happy, tummy full, bills paid,...  music night, and some gear that needs tweaking. 

I will be tinkering, cleaning, listening playing, and vaping until the midnight oil runs out.










With one of my many, and...my very messy, but effective toolboxes




Each atty needs a wash, a service, and a refill. 

️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Pico mega
Sapor v2
Vapeking amarula

And breakfast for dinner. 

A good evening if i must say so myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## VapingBliss

Companians for the day, going to be a long day today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb

Spending some quality time with the newest additions to the family.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Coffee with first thing in the morning mouth to lung vape 




I just can't stomach lung hits in the mornings. Takes me a while for the lungs to wake up. Just little 'tootle puffs' to start off the day

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

A perfect vape and some "boeretroos"

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

There's that purple Clurichaun again!
Lovely @Petrus 

Refresh me, What is "boeretroos" again? Is dit net koffie?


----------



## Mahir

VapeSnow said:


> Custom build CNC Dna250 box mod.



Dude. That is gorgeous. Dibs dibs dibs when you get bored of it!


----------



## Scouse45

Silver said:


> Coffee with first thing in the morning mouth to lung vape
> 
> View attachment 89341
> 
> 
> I just can't stomach lung hits in the mornings. Takes me a while for the lungs to wake up. Just little 'tootle puffs' to start off the day


Ur not alone @Silver u and me both tooting

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Ah @Scouse45 - marvellous
Toot away!
That looks like a Nautilus mini with the metal T-cover ?
What juice?


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> There's that purple Clurichaun again!
> Lovely @Petrus
> 
> Refresh me, What is "boeretroos" again? Is dit net koffie?


Yes it's coffee @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45

Silver said:


> Ah @Scouse45 - marvellous
> Toot away!
> That looks like a Nautilus mini with the metal T-cover ?
> What juice?


Actually an old twisp juice of mine the Turkish delight flavour rotate between that and limoncello. I had some from my Twisp days and they work perfectly fine in my nautilus. Love the nautilus too much never actually tried the Evod would love to


----------



## Petrus

It can't get any better.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Christos

Petrus said:


> A perfect vape and some "boeretroos"
> View attachment 89342


What a wonderful pink mod.
I'm sure @Rob Fisher doesn't feel alone anymore

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Petrus

Christos said:


> What a wonderful pink mod.
> I'm sure @Rob Fisher doesn't feel alone anymore


@Christos, hehe, good one, but a damn good vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Petrus said:


> @Christos, hehe, good one, but a damn good vape


Let's not get @Genosmate involved...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Skyline and Loch Ness

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Stock take went poorly yesterday and overflowed into today 

But I had a survival kit ready!!!




Thanks for sharing @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Genosmate

Christos said:


> What a wonderful pink mod.
> I'm sure @Rob Fisher doesn't feel alone anymore



Got more than a hint of pink about it if you ask me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

No pink here

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

@Petrus..... You biscuit you.... Flipping fantastaic.... And guess what no gap between Mod and Atty 

So so smooth, and i was worried about the airflow as alot of reviews said its a bit of a restrictive lung hit... More than enough airflow for me but.

Flipping winner RDA of note. Thanks for the recomendation brother you Rock!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Daniel

Stosta said:


> Stock take went poorly yesterday and overflowed into today
> 
> But I had a survival kit ready!!!
> 
> View attachment 89367
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing @Rob Fisher !


How's that juice? 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

This was in my hand earlier this morning. 

Discovered a potential replacement for the istick 20 for when it one day kicks the bucket. To drive the mighty Evod. 

It's called the Colt Volt. Saw it this morning at Lung Candy and it looks super. 

It's the perfect size. Almost identical size to the istick20.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

Clouds4Days said:


> @Petrus..... You biscuit you.... Flipping fantastaic.... And guess what no gap between Mod and Atty
> 
> So so smooth, and i was worried about the airflow as alot of reviews said its a bit of a restrictive lung hit... More than enough airflow for me but.
> 
> Flipping winner RDA of note. Thanks for the recomendation brother you Rock!!!
> 
> View attachment 89371





Clouds4Days said:


> @Petrus..... You biscuit you.... Flipping fantastaic.... And guess what no gap between Mod and Atty
> 
> So so smooth, and i was worried about the airflow as alot of reviews said its a bit of a restrictive lung hit... More than enough airflow for me but.
> 
> Flipping winner RDA of note. Thanks for the recomendation brother you Rock!!!
> 
> View attachment 89371


@Clouds4Days, now that is how a P67 SHOULD look. WINNER,WINNER CHICKEN DINNER. I am glad you are happy. THIS is what I like about this forum. A happy Member. @Rob Fisher check out this epic setup!


----------



## Daniel

Thought I'd try my hand at my own fizzy pop type juice it actually tastes not too bad. 

Velocity Clone riding high on the VGOD

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jp1905

Nothing quite hits home like some Raspberry Slushee!In the serpent,very impressed!Held off on a serpent telling myself I dont need one just because everyone is ranting about flavour,now I get what its all about!


Sent from my Nokia 3310

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapingSquid

This. Is the mod to beat. I believe this may be the first in SA 

Amazed at the build quality. The Elabo tank is really a great, simple, airy tank offering great flavour. 

Got this at Vape Fest CT. Get one. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Daniel said:


> How's that juice?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


It passed the finger testing with flying colours, but is really subtle in the tank. I was hoping for big bold flavours! But I noticed it came through a bit better at lower wattages, so maybe I need to adjust my build for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Good Morning Friends. This one is for you @Christos. @Silver I will later on post a lovely Ale pic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Morning @Petrus - i think it is too early for beer!
Lol, or was this from last night?


----------



## Jp1905

@Silver only time its too early for beer is when your not using it as a toothbrush


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Morning @Petrus - i think it is too early for beer!
> Lol, or was this from last night?


Nooo, the coffee was this morning, I am going to braai later on


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> Nooo, the coffee was this morning, I am going to braai later on



Oh lol, was that coffee?
My spologies, thought it was beer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Oh lol, was that coffee?
> My spologies, thought it was beer


A latte in the making.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

This little Squonker hits so hard with the correct build. Im really enjoying it now and didn't think that's possible.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus

@Silver, this one is for you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Eldene

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marechal



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> @Silver, this one is for you.
> View attachment 89503



Lovely @Petrus, thanks!
Always like the peaceful green garden shots you share!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chris du Toit

Tuglyfe DNA250 courtesy of Cape Vape Fest






Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Smoky Jordan

jl10101 said:


> View attachment 89439
> 
> 
> This. Is the mod to beat. I believe this may be the first in SA
> 
> Amazed at the build quality. The Elabo tank is really a great, simple, airy tank offering great flavour.
> 
> Got this at Vape Fest CT. Get one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


What mod is that


----------



## VapingSquid

Smoky Jordan said:


> What mod is that


Wismec Predator 228  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Looks nice bud


jl10101 said:


> Wismec Predator 228
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## thaabit

Another heat treated tank  I love the look

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapeDude



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## DirtyD

Yummy juice , need more ! Thanks @Imperator 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DotDubb

I'm currently using my Smok H-Priv, with the Smok TFV8 cloud beast tank, on the V8 Q4 coil, 90w. 

Flavour I'm enjoying right now is Pompous Pom, Crown Royale on 3mg. This is such a great flavour. Pipe tobacco infused with Turkish coffee, hazelnuts, dark chocolate and Kentucky bourbon. 

This is 4th day as a vaper, and off stickies for 2 days. I'm all good. 






Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Aasif cape vape

DotDubb said:


> I'm currently using my Smok H-Priv, with the Smok TFV8 cloud beast tank, on the V8 Q4 coil, 90w.
> 
> Flavour I'm enjoying right now is Pompous Pom, Crown Royale on 3mg. This is such a great flavour. Pipe tobacco infused with Turkish coffee, hazelnuts, dark chocolate and Kentucky bourbon.
> 
> This is 4th day as a vaper, and off stickies for 2 days. I'm all good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Congrats man, wishing you many more stinkie free days filled with amazing devices, succulent juices and huge clouds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DotDubb

Aasif cape vape said:


> Congrats man, wishing you many more stinkie free days filled with amazing devices, succulent juices and huge clouds
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks @Aasif cape vape. Im happy with my setup and really enjoying the flavours I got. I wish I did this earlier in my life. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tai

DirtyD said:


> Yummy juice , need more ! Thanks @Imperator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How good is that Medusa? Awesome flavour


----------



## DirtyD

Tai said:


> How good is that Medusa? Awesome flavour



It's awesome, need to do a review as soon as I get time behind the laptop  really a very good RDTA, more RDA than RDTA ... flavour and clouds is phenomenal! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thaabit

DotDubb said:


> Thanks @Aasif cape vape. Im happy with my setup and really enjoying the flavours I got. I wish I did this earlier in my life.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


@DotDubb , killer setup man. Also Crown Royale from Pompous Pom is hands down my favourite juice from those folks.
Side note: it's never to late to start, what starts out as an alternate to stinkies will soon turn into a fun hobbie, which evolves into a passion. A passion that we all share around these neck of the woods.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

DNA200 at 88 watts with a Melo 300 Tank on top!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

DirtyD said:


> It's awesome, need to do a review as soon as I get time behind the laptop  really a very good RDTA, more RDA than RDTA ... flavour and clouds is phenomenal!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please do! I'm really tempted to get one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> DNA200 at 88 watts with a Melo 300 Tank on top!
> View attachment 89644



Oh my word
Whats the vape like @Rob Fisher on the Melo300 at 88 Watts?
(I assume XXX in there)


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Oh my word
> Whats the vape like @Rob Fisher on the Melo300 at 88 Watts?
> (I assume XXX in there)



Yebo XXX inside!  The vape is pretty powerful... quite a nice change when you have been vaping all day and want an extra blast... It's a lot better than I anticipated! Just waiting for the coil to break in and lose the cotton taste...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Loving the tropical chill in this bad boy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Harley Vaper

Nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingBliss

Still deciding on the Medusa, nice airflow, smooth vape, cool vapor, not yet sure about the flavour.....could be vapors tongue....a cup a coffee will do the trick ️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> DNA200 at 88 watts with a Melo 300 Tank on top!
> View attachment 89644



88 WATTS????? That must be really living on the wild side for you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

Still putting the GP Dripper Pro thru the paces on the Champagne SMW, currently with my most intense DIY.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta

VapingBliss said:


> Still deciding on the Medusa, nice airflow, smooth vape, cool vapor, not yet sure about the flavour.....could be vapors tongue....a cup a coffee will do the trick ️
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please let us know when you decide!

I have heard very little about the Medusa, and considering it's such a looker I'm guessing it must be pretty rubbish, but I REALLY want one!


----------



## Tai

Stosta said:


> Please let us know when you decide!
> 
> I have heard very little about the Medusa, and considering it's such a looker I'm guessing it must be pretty rubbish, but I REALLY want one!


The flavour on this thing with the right build is great man

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Tai said:


> The flavour on this thing with the right build is great man


So if I read between the lines you're saying, "BUY IT QUICK!!!"?


----------



## KZOR

Seems like it is a abalone day for many of us.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## KZOR

Such a good looking device.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Still dripping while at my desk!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Still dripping while at my desk!
> View attachment 89771



Whenever I see that mod... I drip too

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## VapingBliss

Stosta said:


> Please let us know when you decide!
> 
> I have heard very little about the Medusa, and considering it's such a looker I'm guessing it must be pretty rubbish, but I REALLY want one!



Yeah so far not getting the flavour I expected, but giving it a day or 2, might sell it, only purchased yesterday, going to rewick later....will keep you posted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Aasif cape vape

Savouring this juice. 10 puffs a day will make this 30ml go a looong way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Nailedit77



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Scouse45

Sickboy77 said:


> View attachment 89861


Damn that's simply perfect!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cor

Study time companions

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## William Vermaak

Looking out over the Drakensberg rocking my R200 with Hadaly







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Bush Vaper

Topped with some Haywire Flatwire coils

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

Mixing it up as I go on







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yagya

just installed the new "service pack" & the V2 in daily rotation.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine

Such cool pics! There is some awesome stuff out in 2017 so far... Indeed, very exciting vape times  Thanks for sharing....

I'm having a super Wednesday.

Rocking a Rig V2 with the Recoil (Clone) wired with 22 Ka and some well matured DIY: Bavarian Lemon Ice cream. 











I find with the Rig it needs a low build as it is not as conductive as other Mechs. Aimed for 0.17, got 0.23. This Recoil is a great RDA!

I also pulled out my SS SM25 and stuck it on the Smoant Battlestar. I literally forgot how well the SM performs! 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Smoky Jordan

This juice is just so yummy


----------



## Crittilian23

My first vw mod and my latest mech

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Crittilian23 said:


> View attachment 89907
> 
> 
> My first vw mod and my latest mech



How you finding the VW mod @Crittilian23 ?
Compared to the mechs?


----------



## Shuayb Galant



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marzuq

Chris du Toit said:


> Tuglyfe DNA250 courtesy of Cape Vape Fest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


beautiful mod. can kick myself for missing out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel

That is one mother of a tank, how much does it hold?


----------



## Crittilian23

Silver said:


> How you finding the VW mod @Crittilian23 ?
> Compared to the mechs?


I seam to pick up my mech mods more often than the vw mods. I feel that the mech mods gives a smoother power delivery. 
i pulled out the little 20w mod so i could dedicate it to the menthol juice i made (it can be a bit much on my minikin / Griffin 25 combo i have).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45

A good mate brought this by for me to try. MYL podmod the pulse from limitless and I'm tooting away. Such a nice tiny little thing to carry with u. And looks so good. U may like this one @Silver have a look

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Scouse45 said:


> A good mate brought this by for me to try. MYL podmod the pulse from limitless and I'm tooting away. Such a nice tiny little thing to carry with u. And looks so good. U may like this one @Silver have a look
> View attachment 89977
> View attachment 89978
> View attachment 89979
> View attachment 89980


That's a cool looking device! How does it vape?


----------



## Waine

I pulled out my Aramomamizer Supreme from my office draw and screwed it onto the Tesla Invader. Filled it with some DIY Bubblegum and a drop of Menthol concentrate. It looks top heavy, I know, and it is.... but I am really enjoying the vape. And no one is here to see the un aesthetic looks, so I thought I would share with you.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Scouse45

Stosta said:


> That's a cool looking device! How does it vape?


Very neat little thing it's surprising the amount of vapour u get and about really isn't bad. Tight draw but very easy to use. And really well priced. Best thing is how easy it is to carry about.


----------



## Jp1905

A long overdue visit to @KZOR ... had a lekke chat and tried some of his DIY,what a pleasant oke!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Taytay

Trusty pico and serpent with Wiener Vape Co Jelly Monster  life is good

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Akash

Now i understand why the subtank is so loved and those who use them swear by them. Thanks a mil @Deckie

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Pixstar



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## daniel craig

Akash said:


> Now i understand why the subtank is so loved and those who use them swear by them. Thanks a mil @Deckie
> View attachment 89999


What build you got in there?


----------



## Akash

daniel craig said:


> What build you got in there?



@Deckie sent it built and wicked. 5 wrap 2.5mm id 26/32 kanthal clapton. 0.79 ohm. Its wicking like a champion!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soprono

Boom, some good juice ️ 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sun Square breakfast about to happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR

Rob Fisher said:


> Sun Square breakfast about to happen.



Could you post a pic of the breakfast? More interested in that than I am of the BB.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rafique

Friday desk check

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## R87

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Greyz

So far I'm super impressed with this LMC Pulse. Quality is superb and best thing is it's vaping my 70/30 juices like a champ!















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Pixstar

Akash said:


> Now i understand why the subtank is so loved and those who use them swear by them. Thanks a mil @Deckie
> View attachment 89999


Still my most reliable tanks (Subtank v2, not the Toptank (the RBA for the Toptank is terrible IMO)) , leak free, easy to build & wick and flavour is decent (awesome with menthols). I've had good results with 3mm ID, 3 wraps, 26g Kanthal Clapton builds.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rafique

Can these be obtained locally @Greyz


----------



## Akash

Thanks @Pixstar will play around with builds but so far i have to say im very impressed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingBliss

Hugo 133, excellent mod, really amazing  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

KZOR said:


> Could you post a pic of the breakfast? More interested in that than I am of the BB.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz

Rafique said:


> Can these be obtained locally @Greyz


Yes, I purchased mine from vcorp Vaping

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45

Greyz said:


> Yes, I purchased mine from vcorp Vaping
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Legendary my bud haha we trying all kinds now brother


----------



## Greyz

Scouse45 said:


> Legendary my bud haha we trying all kinds now brother



MTL is new to me, when I quit cigs in 2015 I went straight to DL and never took to MTL at all. So it's like I'm rediscovering vaping all over again.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## acorn

My Predator Cosmonaut, as good as it gets...for now

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Daniel

Kiddies party coming up at Spur got my gumguard in vape and beer ready to rumble

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77

April fools day check

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Hussar, ohmsmium and my baby boy Rayyan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## VapingBliss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

This Nilssons Demise really surprised, good as a shake and vape, awesome after a little steep.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Waine

This was in my hands on Friday, but I forgot to post then. Very happy. Will review the Pharaoh RTA soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape

Keen to hear your thoughts on the pharaoh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

This juice is outstanding. On the cricket in series brilliant warm vape with awesome throat hit. Can't use any other mod right now

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mahir

Ai ai ai. The Petri RTA. Produces some of the best flavor ever, but my word is this thing a las. Way too high maintenance for a guy like me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

Mahir said:


> Ai ai ai. The Petri RTA. Produces some of the best flavor ever, but my word is this thing a las. Way too high maintenance for a guy like me.



@Mahir get the 24 that is coming...no more removing the 510 pin, unscrews like any other tank and wicking channels completely redone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scoob

Loving this beauty, battery life leaves something to be desired but I've got the VTinbox coming soon, so that should last me the other half of the day. #sqounklife 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## shaheed

Havana nightz. Enjoying this tobacco





Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## boxerulez

Subtank will always be a winner... some customised RBA action in there....

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## Nailedit77



Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Just go the G Priv today and absolutely loving it

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## incredible_hullk

Sickboy77 said:


> View attachment 90302



Yoh that sexy @Sickboy77 i think the predator just decapitated the alien and is not burning scar of victory onto its face

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77

incredible_hullk said:


> Yoh that sexy @Sickboy77 i think the predator just decapitated the alien and is not burning scar of victory onto its face


Shot, Alien has nothing on the Predator bud. It's a fantastic mod, build quality, paint, bat life etc is just tooo good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Milc e-Juice

Aasif cape vape said:


> Savouring this juice. 10 puffs a day will make this 30ml go a looong way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol how long has it lasted you so far?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aasif cape vape

Milc e-Juice said:


> lol how long has it lasted you so far?



After the first 2 days I canceled the "10"puffs a day plan because I was already down to half a bottle, Then I used it as a treat before I go to sleep at night  because I wasn't sure when it'll be available in stores. It's been 9 days and I'm down to like 2-3mls (the longest any 30ml has ever lasted me) I only saw this afternoon that Vape cartel has stock so I'll try and go and get some more tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Amir

Mini mode


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Reinette

LMC..... Love it!





Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapingBliss

Back to the medussa, brilliant rdta, brilliant flavour, an absolute must have, glad I gave it another chance






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rafique

Yip It's a clone but produces good flavour

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Tockit

Finally joined the squonk nation crew. Permanent home for my hadaly





Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Jp1905

Tockit said:


> Finally joined the squonk nation crew. Permanent home for my hadaly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk



So much need for a squonker...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vicious Ant Knight with SX550J chipset with the Skyline on top!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Soprono

Trusty old Therion 166 






With non other than Special Reserve 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Tockit

Jp1905 said:


> So much need for a squonker...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks to @Tai, I'm now happy that I have a squonker for the hadaly. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tai

Tockit said:


> Thanks to @Tai, I'm now happy that I have a squonker for the hadaly.
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


Glad you are happy @Tockit, enjoy it bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some better pics of my Titanium Kraken! Now cleaned and XXX installed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Edward Barnard

Today is a bit of a Noisy Cricket v1 Mech day, with a 0.5 ohm Clapton build Wotofo Troll for myself, wicked with the maltiest of Butter Malt's from Voortrekker Juice.
@Rob Fisher That is one beautiful looking mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Akash

incredible_hullk said:


> @Mahir get the 24 that is coming...no more removing the 510 pin, unscrews like any other tank and wicking channels completely redone



Link to this bru?


----------



## incredible_hullk

Akash said:


> Link to this bru?



https://dotmodretail.com/products/24mm-rta-tank

Not in sa yet @Akash

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

@Akash just saw on IAVA 1 store just got shipment

http://www.capitalvapes.co.za/product/petri-24mm-rta/


----------



## Akash

Thanks bru. Im gonna get my DNA first then this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel

Tuesday Desk pop



Sig 213w + Lyche running .23 ss Dual coil in tc mode

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DirtyD

Finally got myself an Lost Vapes Therion DNA 166 (DNA250) mod today... loving it , this and my minikin is my favourite vapes and definitely must haves ! Ostrich skin door on the Therion looks baie bed*nnerd ! I'm inlove ️










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Lian

Consvr + Goon LP

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

When you love international eliquid but someone screwed up the exchange rate...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape

incredible_hullk said:


> @Akash just saw on IAVA 1 store just got shipment
> 
> http://www.capitalvapes.co.za/product/petri-24mm-rta/



Now this sounds interesting , I wonder how many local boys have taken these the 24mm for a spin 

Is the Petri really worth that money ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> Now this sounds interesting , I wonder how many local boys have taken these the 24mm for a spin
> 
> Is the Petri really worth that money ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Loaded question for me 
@Vape_Da_Ape ... I'm a dotmod slut of note... will let u know how it vape thurs evening...

I have learnt how to handle the 22 rta and I love the flavour so expecting same here


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape

Watched a review on the tube , seems like it's abit complicated for a noob compared to other views I've watched , can't have a learners and drive a Sclass lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine

A quick pic of the Smoant Battlestar driving my Fuji with some lekker Twisted "Cook-e" oats juice, (that deserves a good review) into a bed time vape, and read session.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mtoefy

TM24 on SX550j with some fantasi ice mmmm




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## VapeSnow

Mtoefy said:


> Sx550j on messes 24 with some fantasi ice mmmm
> View attachment 90521
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi @Mtoefy I'm looking at getting a SX550j Mod and wonder if you can shed some light if its worth the price tag?


----------



## Mtoefy

Its a really good mod im impressed. U have alot of setting to play around with bluetooth that connects to the app on ur fone and can control ur mod. But it depends on what u looking for in a mod i suppose. Check out a few utube reviews. Thats what i did before i purchase it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

Mtoefy said:


> Its a really good mod im impressed. U have alot of setting to play around with bluetooth that connects to the app on ur fone and can control ur mod. But it depends on what u looking for in a mod i suppose. Check out a few utube reviews. Thats what i did before i purchase it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah i watched some reviews and it looks good but I'm a normal power mode vaper. Just like all my dna250 mods never see any Temp settings. 

The screen looks good but i think its more a gimmick and really don't know if i should bite the bullet. Let me ask you this- If you loose the mod tomorrow will you go out and pay R3,500 again to replace the old one?


----------



## Mtoefy

View attachment 90520
u can get it for alot cheaper from malaysia. I was just too impatient to wait. 
http://legadgets.com/electronic-mods/719-yihi-sx-mini-g-class.html?search_query=G+class&results=11
@VapeSnow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

Mtoefy said:


> View attachment 90520
> u can get it for alot cheaper from malaysia. I was just too impatient to wait.
> http://legadgets.com/electronic-mods/719-yihi-sx-mini-g-class.html?search_query=G+class&results=11
> @VapeSnow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I see the mod is sold out. Im also the impatient type and will rather just buy it local and support the local vape community.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mtoefy

VapeSnow said:


> Yeah i watched some reviews and it looks good but I'm a normal power mode vaper. Just like all my dna250 mods never see any Temp settings.
> 
> The screen looks good but i think its more a gimmick and really don't know if i should bite the bullet. Let me ask you this- If you loose the mod tomorrow will you go out and pay R3,500 again to replace the old one?



Is it was insure and they pay out definitely 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

Mtoefy said:


> Is it was insure and they pay out definitely
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



See now that does not answer my question 

Cool buddy thx for the information.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mtoefy

VapeSnow said:


> Yeah i watched some reviews and it looks good but I'm a normal power mode vaper. Just like all my dna250 mods never see any Temp settings.
> 
> The screen looks good but i think its more a gimmick and really don't know if i should bite the bullet. Let me ask you this- If you loose the mod tomorrow will you go out and pay R3,500 again to replace the old one?



Im also a max power vaper. Lol and if u put the mod on power+ u can fell it hits harder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

Mtoefy said:


> Im also a max power vaper. Lol and if u put the mod on power+ u can fell it hits harder.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah but the old versions like 330j and 340j also have the same settings build in. All i can see thats really different about the 550j is the screen and nice interface. There is really no difference in the settings or vaping experience.


----------



## Mtoefy

I see @Rob Fisher also has one maybe he can advise u better @ vapesnow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

Mtoefy said:


> I see @Rob Fisher also has one maybe he can advise u better
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Okay awesome. Thx again


----------



## Spydro

Been sitting at the desk doing some legal paperwork for a couple of hours, so using the heavyweight that would not get used at all unless I am sitting at the desk doing paperwork (IOW, rarely).

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

My daughter made Wine Gums for a JOL this weekend... real wine... interesting sweet... let it dissolve in your mouth and the wine flavours are released.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## DirtyD

Looks like it's gonna be a cloudy day with my beloved Therion and Goon ️








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Back Up BB all sorted for a day out and about...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Back Up BB all sorted for a day out and about...
> View attachment 90527
> View attachment 90528
> View attachment 90529



Lol, decent backup device I would say Rob

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Back Up BB all sorted for a day out and about...
> View attachment 90527
> View attachment 90528
> View attachment 90529


I get OCD tingles everytime I see the board reading F instead of C.
Press fire 5 times to lock. Once locked press the up and down together to change temp.
Go down in temp until it gets to OFF followed then by degrees Celsius. 
Also it will read ---C when temp is off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> I get OCD tingles everytime I see the board reading F instead of C.
> Press fire 5 times to lock. Once locked press the up and down together to change temp.
> Go down in temp until it gets to OFF followed then by degrees Celsius.
> Also it will read ---C when temp is off.



OCD Tingles gone @Christos?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> OCD Tingles gone @Christos?
> View attachment 90530


Much better. Crisis averted

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Amir

Just testing the wife's juice to check if it's halal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 4


----------



## Waine

Mtoefy said:


> TM24 on SX550j with some fantasi ice mmmm
> View attachment 90521
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



OM Gosh. That mod looks super amazing! @Mtoefy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine

Today's office vape, a few drops of "Liqua — Two Apples" then the coils painted with some plain DIY menthol, in the Goon 22mm on the Pico Mega. A nice change. Nice day, and an interesting week ahead!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyD

Yagya said:


> just installed the new "service pack" & the V2 in daily rotation.
> View attachment 89899



Was this SP1.5 v2 or Sp1.5? I cannot install 1.5.2 its only doing 1.5 through escribe and the seperate .exe downloaded from escribe runs a setup then dos script but it doesn't update to 1.5.2 . Do you have any tips? Or are you stuck in the same boat? Don't think 1.5.2 is a major update but I like being up to date and ahead of the curve lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yagya

@DirtyD. my Escribe is set to download the updates automatically.
on the tools bar dropdown you can select "apply service pack".
it will take you to the download and just select the applicable folder and inside you select the latest file.


----------



## Mtoefy

Waine said:


> OM Gosh. That mod looks super amazing! @Mtoefy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyD

Yagya said:


> @DirtyD. my Escribe is set to download the updates automatically.
> on the tools bar dropdown you can select "apply service pack".
> it will take you to the download and just select the applicable folder and inside you select the latest file.



Yeah I did that , but theres a new file 1.5.2 not 1.5 standard and its not with the escribe software and the mod doesn't auto update etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yagya

sorry but cant help you there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

Custom DNA250 with lipo

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

I have declared this tank and juice as partners for life. In memory of each other, I dedicate these to the vape gods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

2 handed vaping right now because... just!! 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Waine

VGod 24 under a Velocity 22 RDA (clone) with that scary looking, but effective glass cap. Which will eventually break, hence the (now outdated) Captain America safety band.

Playing around with some plain VG/PG variables of menthol....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tashy

Loving Reaver's at the moment

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Phantom with NarDa RDA and testing the new Brain Freeze Juice from Naked. If you like fruit and menthol you will *love *this juice... it has passed the RDA test and will be going into a tank real soon! I'm so glad I bought 2 X 60ml bottles!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## shabbar



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## ShamZ

shabbar said:


> View attachment 90641


Very nice!

Hoping to see a pic of a NC soon

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

shabbar said:


> View attachment 90641


that blue is a beautiful color for that mod. how are you liking the vape?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar

Marzuq said:


> that blue is a beautiful color for that mod. how are you liking the vape?



its lovely , im not sure if i am building it right but its not hitting hard


----------



## Marzuq

shabbar said:


> its lovely , im not sure if i am building it right but its not hitting hard


send me a pic on whatsapp of your build and its resistance


----------



## Soprono

shabbar said:


> its lovely , im not sure if i am building it right but its not hitting hard



Put the stiff switch in rather makes it hit harder than the soft one and then simple builds, I'm running dual 6 wrap 22ga Round haywire running at 0.1/0.12 and what a beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soprono

That's another build I love, 6 wrap 24ga Flat Haywire 3mm @ 0.15 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

i have a 6wrap flatwire in the goon coming at 0.09 ohms. im scared to use it on the mech lol


----------



## shabbar

Marzuq said:


> send me a pic on whatsapp of your build and its resistance



will do man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir

Wow, this Frosteez in my opinion, is the best local juice on the market. Sorry not sorry, lol. Also, I was abit skeptical on the coffee cake from Paulie's but the hype got me to pull the trigger and damn, this juice is good. Never thought I'd like a coffee flavor ejuice but boom, this stuff is good.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KB_314

Blissful vaping - in the bottle is "Lemon Tart" courtesy of @Maxxis - delicious!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Vape_r

Blissful Vape

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine

My "Good-night vape" The Pharaoh and my last dose of XXX for the day, while my battery's charge....

A Delicious combination.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dietz

Sho! Just so much Wow, this mod and RDA!!
Winner Winner...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Dietz said:


> Sho! Just so much Wow, this mod and RDA!!
> Winner Winner...



That mod looks beautiful @Dietz 
Love the colour!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Dietz said:


> Sho! Just so much Wow, this mod and RDA!!
> Winner Winner...



That looks on point bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia

Amir said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Amir - please Sir, can I have first dibs on that Therion IF you ever sell?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Match made in heaven... with @SAVapeGear heaven claptons

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

incredible_hullk said:


> Match made in heaven... with @SAVapeGear heaven claptons
> 
> View attachment 90716


Very nice. Now just get that battery wrapped. And please look after that reo. Glad it is with someone that will enjoy it. How is that juice?

I need more tobaccos in my life.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

SAVapeGear said:


> Very nice. Now just get that battery wrapped. And please look after that reo. Glad it is with someone that will enjoy it. How is that juice?
> 
> I need more tobaccos in my life.


My priced possession @SAVapeGear ... will look after her. That juice is amazing... perfect balance between tobacco and vanilla, vaping it non stop for a month now.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Newly wicked RM2 on REO Black (aka thumper) with some diluted 18mg Blackbird and a cup of coffee. 

My favourite MTL tobacco vape. Blackbird reserves are dwindling and are still on extreme rationing. I am sad. But it enhances the satisfaction. Lol.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Caramia said:


> @Amir - please Sir, can I have first dibs on that Therion IF you ever sell?



@Caramia I doubt I will ever sell... I plan on getting rid of all the other mods because I'm so impressed with the therion. I can get you one tho if u really keen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## E.T.

My companions for today

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

E.T. said:


> My companions for today
> View attachment 90718



That looks just like my Reo @E.T.
Just that yours is LP and has a silver button and mine has black
Lekker!

How does the vape on those two setups compare? And what juices are in them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Newly wicked RM2 on REO Black (aka thumper) with some diluted 18mg Blackbird and a cup of coffee.
> 
> My favourite MTL tobacco vape. Blackbird reserves are dwindling and are still on extreme rationing. I am sad. But it enhances the satisfaction. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 90717


Im thinking im going to click on disagree on all of your posts until you build the kayfun @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## E.T.

Silver said:


> That looks just like my Reo @E.T.
> Just that yours is LP and has a silver button and mine has black
> Lekker!
> 
> How does the vape on those two setups compare? And what juices are in them?



The Reo has a 0.54ohm coil 24g normal kanthal with some weird fruity menthol mix

The Fillet has a 0.6ohm 24g kanthal coil @24w with a strawberry milkshake.

The vape is great as allways on the Reo, the FBox is also good.

The Fbox is a very moist vape, but still prefer the Reo's.

The reo's are a lot more economical the Fbox and exo is very very thirsty.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Im thinking im going to click on disagree on all of your posts until you build the kayfun @Silver



Lol @Christos 
Thanks for all the prodding. I have been a very slack vaper the last few weeks 
Just rewicking (and often not) on the workhorse gear with the same workhorse juices
I hope this will change soon but the thought of posting anything else but the Kayfun and getting a disagree from you is making me uneasy.... Lol


----------



## KZOR

Just received my Hadaly from @Soprono and got to say it looks to be made for the Silvanusa.
Will post video later for a more indepth look at this popular RDA.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## DangerDave

Here's my current setup, thanks to @SAVapeGear for the Goblin Mini V3!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq

conclusion: brain freeze

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Keyaam

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 90727
> 
> 
> conclusion: brain freeze



The brain freeze is awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

Keyaam said:


> The brain freeze is awesome
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



its almost up so need to get some more.


----------



## Deckie



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## boxerulez

Amazing performance from the Exocet clone.... good buy. Happy for days. Much satisfied.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## shabbar



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Marzuq

shabbar said:


> View attachment 90744


nice collection @shabbar 
some looks familiar

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

This little clone is great and the Exo clone is performing admirably

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## daniel craig

IPV5 x DRUGA RDA x Phat Fizz Cherry Pop

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

The trusty old VTC minis, still in daily use, these things just won't die. I took delivery of the white one on the 7th of January 2016

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## daniel craig

BumbleBee said:


> The trusty old VTC minis, still in daily use, these things just won't die. I took delivery of the white one on the 7th of January 2016
> 
> View attachment 90750


Where is that Billow collection of yours


----------



## BumbleBee

daniel craig said:


> Where is that Billow collection of yours


There are still a few in use but there are a few other tanks that are starting to move them aside. The Crius Plus I picked up from @Yagya is a good example, getting some great use out of that one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig

BumbleBee said:


> There are still a few in use but there are a few other tanks that are starting to move them aside. The Crius Plus I picked up from @Yagya is a good example, getting some great use out of that one


The Crius plus is pretty good in flavor. I still have one of those in my collection. The OBS products aren't too bad at all. I've had good luck with the Crius, Crius Plus and the Engine.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oceanic Vapes

And so we begin

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rincewind



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

This will double as vape mail and whats in my hand today. Forgot to post to vape mail when i received this minivolt from a fellow forum member. 

Minivolt v1 hitting & 15watts
Serpent mini 22mm SS
Ni80 coil at 0,65oms 26ga for 7 wraps
Cotton bacon
@hands tip
Puffy puffs juice = Wicks Kougom

Amazing little hitter and combo this. I am very temped to buy the v2 for myself. 

This is however for the wife and now i need to find a good mtl atty for her and this mod.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Akash

Cactus menthol...Loving it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Spydro

Current rotation for the wee hours this morning running 5 DIY's... 2 P67's with Krytens; 3 Pico's with 2 Hadaly's and a GP Dripper Pro.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

NarTa on a Phantom with a new Bell Cap!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> NarTa on a Phantom with a new Bell Cap!
> View attachment 90841
> View attachment 90842



Looks stunning @Rob Fisher 
Tank looks quite small though - whats the capacity?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Looks stunning @Rob Fisher
> Tank looks quite small though - whats the capacity?



2,5mm Hi Ho @Silver.


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> 2,5mm Hi Ho @Silver.



Thats quite small Rob - but I presume the flavour more than makes up for it?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thats quite small Rob - but I presume the flavour more than makes up for it?



The flavour is off the bloody charts! Keeping it filled is a pain in the rear end... the new edition from NarMods called the NarBa is going to be something else... the niggles of the NarTa (like having to fill with a syringe or needle nose bottle) have been fixed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny

Oh wow Mr. Rob, that NarTa is just awesome. IF you ever get sick of it before I get onto the group you know where to send it


Rob Fisher said:


> NarTa on a Phantom with a new Bell Cap!
> View attachment 90841
> View attachment 90842

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mahir

I'll just leave this here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn

Quite a handfull, think I'm in for a treat, bought the Zoo cookies for reference ( just an excuse, its been awhile since I tasted these)

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Looks great @acorn
Enjoy
Whats the topper on the noisy?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## acorn

Silver said:


> Looks great @acorn
> Enjoy
> Whats the topper on the noisy?


That will be my liitle trusted juice tester, the Hadaly @Silver.

*Edit: close up photo added

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Soprono

Silver said:


> Looks great @acorn
> Enjoy
> Whats the topper on the noisy?



That looks like a Hadaly on a Pico ️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## acorn

Soprono said:


> That looks like a Hadaly on a Pico ️
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jip, on a SS Pico @Soprono, thanks


----------



## Silver

Thanks @acorn
My apologies, dont know why i thought it was a noisy. Haha
Looks very nice and now after seeing @KZOR 's video on the Hadaly I want one
Great that it fits on the pico, did you need to modify the battery cap at all?


----------



## acorn

Silver said:


> Thanks @acorn
> My apologies, dont know why i thought it was a noisy. Haha
> Looks very nice and now after seeing @KZOR 's video on the Hadaly I want one
> Great that it fits on the pico, did you need to modify the battery cap at all?


Not at all, perfect fit, no modifications needed:

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314

3d-printed Boxer 26650 with 350j, TM2, and Zoob.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Jp1905

KB_314 said:


> 3d-printed Boxer 26650 with 350j, TM2, and Zoob.
> 
> View attachment 90900






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Billet Box in my hand right now... but in a minute in my hand will be ribs! Yum!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Scouse45

My all day old friend with me while spending a day on the beach on holiday at camps bay! 
Struck with bronchitis so it's MTL all the way can't handle any clouds.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WELIHF

Picked up some Affiliation juice and a Apocalypse clone at Vape king monte now. 






@Stroodlepuff would be nice if your systems were linked, I couldn't use points or earn here for use at Fourways 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yagya

got me this older mage rta. did a dual 3mm id 26g ssm the really enjoying the flavour on this.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mahir

KB_314 said:


> 3d-printed Boxer 26650 with 350j, TM2, and Zoob.
> 
> View attachment 90900



Where did you buy that? Locally? I really like those 3D Printed Boxer mods

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

Mahir said:


> Where did you buy that? Locally? I really like those 3D Printed Boxer mods


I imported mine from "Esauce" in the UK, but the main distribution is in the U.S (Gingervaper):

https://gingervaper.com/product-category/vvvw-mods-batteries/boxer/
https://www.esauce.co.uk

Esauce also make their own 3d-printed mod called the "Rebel", which is as good if not better than the Boxer, and slightly cheaper.

Gingervaper have a pre-order for their new mech squonker - that's one that I am very interested in.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mahir

KB_314 said:


> I imported mine from "Esauce" in the UK, but the main distribution is in the U.S (Gingervaper):
> 
> https://gingervaper.com/product-category/vvvw-mods-batteries/boxer/
> https://www.esauce.co.uk
> 
> Esauce also make their own 3d-printed mod called the "Rebel", which is as good if not better than the Boxer, and slightly cheaper.
> 
> Gingervaper have a pre-order for their new mech squonker - that's one that I am very interested in.
> View attachment 90924



I know of Ginger Vaper, yes. I was just hoping you were gonna say you bought it locally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

Still nursing through some samples from the fest...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## incredible_hullk

Been awhile since I have had some xxx.... in the hussar it's f%*%% amazing as the vaping bogan wud say

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vicious Ant Knight SX550J Dual 18650 and Skyline with XXX!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## NeoVapist

Well am still a Jr but asset least i vape also lolz. I was blowing small yesterday.
I need some cheap good juice this thing can drink Tjoooooooo.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## VapingBliss

Nothing like pharaoh and Hugo 133 on the beach front stroll 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Has anyone else noticed, if you 'like' someone's post on Tapatalk, it automatically 'follows' that person.

I don't follow YOU. I can barely follow myself :/

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## acorn

rogue zombie said:


> Has anyone else noticed, if you 'like' someone's post on Tapatalk, it automatically 'follows' that person.
> 
> I don't follow YOU. I can barely follow myself :/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Jip noticed it as well have to first click "like" then unfollow the forumite and then if first time on thread, unsubscribe the thread as well...

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NeoVapist

rogue zombie said:


> Has anyone else noticed, if you 'like' someone's post on Tapatalk, it automatically 'follows' that person.
> 
> I don't follow YOU. I can barely follow myself :/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Reason why i never use it. Past 4 years saying no to tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

NeoVapist said:


> View attachment 90975
> View attachment 90974
> View attachment 90973
> View attachment 90974
> View attachment 90973
> Well am still a Jr but asset least i vape also lolz. I was blowing small yesterday.
> I need some cheap good juice this thing can drink Tjoooooooo.


Wow, those are competition clouds!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Amir

VapingBliss said:


> Nothing like pharaoh and Hugo 133 on the beach front stroll
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That black pharaoh looks boss 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

Testing some experimental menthol mix. The Kennedy Roundhouse 25 with the trusty Goon 24. Been working on this mix for a few days. Tasting rather good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapingBliss

Amir said:


> That black pharaoh looks boss
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks bud ....awesome tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeoVapist

Andre said:


> Wow, those are competition clouds!


Seriously? I will be trying to blow at the board next weekend at a new shop which i had is opening soon. I hope they will register here also. I almost sold this piston even thou i only bought it two Friday's back thinking it won't fill up the room with vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeoVapist

Waine said:


> View attachment 90985
> 
> 
> Testing some experimental menthol mix. The Kennedy Roundhouse 25 with the trusty Goon 24. Been working on this mix for a few days. Tasting rather good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome. I wish to also start mixing. Which mod is that?


----------



## Waine

NeoVapist said:


> Awesome. I wish to also start mixing. Which mod is that?



Hi there @NeoVapist It's a brass Kennedy Roundhouse 25 Mech mod. DIY is really great to get into, and relatively straight forward. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez

Some Blue Steri Stumpi innit.

Had a great vape weekend mix session.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

NeoVapist said:


> View attachment 90975
> View attachment 90974
> View attachment 90973
> View attachment 90974
> View attachment 90973
> Well am still a Jr but asset least i vape also lolz. I was blowing small yesterday.
> I need some cheap good juice this thing can drink Tjoooooooo.



Great cloud pics @NeoVapist !
Not easy to take those photos so congrats!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Back to my tobacco vanilla...man can't put this down at all even a month later..

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

boxerulez said:


> Some Blue Steri Stumpi innit.
> 
> Had a great vape weekend mix session.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk



Awesome looking brritt box @boxerulez ... how's the performance?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

incredible_hullk said:


> Awesome looking brritt box @boxerulez ... how's the performance?


It is just fantastic @incredible_hullk i must say with the exocet clone and the awesome Asmodus chip on board I can see why the guys are fussing about the authentics before these came along.

The build quality is on point in my opinion and the exocet clone is machined and finished really well. Not one problem of all the exocet clones thats come ashore to date.

I cannot stress how this is really something everyone needs to try at some stage. Nice restricted lung hit every time, no leaks and super easy to wick. The asmodus chip is also very frugal with energy. Day to day and a half off my batteries (lg hg2's)

Really happy with my BRRRRT Box.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

BRRT Box Monday traffic , some Berry Ice in (feel I'm getting sick ....)

This really is a great little setup , for any that are on the fence get one if you can.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nailedit77

Time to kickback and watch some movies

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Daniel

Sickboy77 said:


> Time to kickback and watch some movies



Slacker ....  , while the rest of us slog away ....sies

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Daniel said:


> Slacker ....  , while the rest of us slog away ....sies


Hehe, gonna be a super chilled day


----------



## Waine

Sickboy77 said:


> Time to kickback and watch some movies
> View attachment 91047



@Sickboy77 How nice is this sexy red mod? It is really "Sick" and I am loving mine to bits. I'm confident you have no regrets whatsoever.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

boxerulez said:


> It is just fantastic @incredible_hullk i must say with the exocet clone and the awesome Asmodus chip on board I can see why the guys are fussing about the authentics before these came along.
> 
> The build quality is on point in my opinion and the exocet clone is machined and finished really well. Not one problem of all the exocet clones thats come ashore to date.
> 
> I cannot stress how this is really something everyone needs to try at some stage. Nice restricted lung hit every time, no leaks and super easy to wick. The asmodus chip is also very frugal with energy. Day to day and a half off my batteries (lg hg2's)
> 
> Really happy with my BRRRRT Box.


Shot @boxerulez ... where did u get the Exocet clone from? I need one of these... my wallet will be much happier with this...


----------



## Stosta

Very very excited! I think I may have found a second ADV!!!




Keeping it a secret for now, I want to give @Rob Fisher a blind tasting, and need feedback from fellow freshness lover @Schnappie .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Schnappie

Stosta said:


> Very very excited! I think I may have found a second ADV!!!
> 
> View attachment 91128
> 
> 
> Keeping it a secret for now, I want to give @Rob Fisher a blind tasting, and need feedback from fellow freshness lover @Schnappie .


The benchmark has been unbothered for quite a while now, this will be interesting!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ryangriffon



Reactions: Like 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Copper and White Pico with Skyline... gotta love the little Pico and this one is beautiful!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher thats super!
Was that the little Pico you got on Sunday?

How does it drive the Skyline?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher thats super!
> Was that the little Pico you got on Sunday?
> 
> How does it drive the Skyline?



Yes it was the little Pico I picked up at the Monte VK opening... I wanted a copper white for a while now... it drives the Skyline just fine!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NeoVapist

Rob Fisher said:


> Copper and White Pico with Skyline... gotta love the little Pico and this one is beautiful!
> View attachment 91145
> View attachment 91146


That's a beautiful mod i wonder if it will be able to be pushed by my huge lungs. It's an awesome mod for sure. I will show my friends.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes it was the little Pico I picked up at the Monte VK opening... I wanted a copper white for a while now... it drives the Skyline just fine!



You giving me ideas now Rob

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gdigitel

Another Pico pic
Other than the fact that each one is unique, what I also like about the resin Pico is the body is made from a block of resin so it shouldn't show scuffs and scratches. 
Excuse the drip tip but the original is just a little too small for my liking.






Sent from my SM-T815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

gdigitel said:


> Another Pico pic
> Other than the fact that each one is unique, what I also like about the resin Pico is the body is made from a block of resin so it shouldn't show scuffs and scratches.
> Excuse the drip tip but the original is just a little too small for my liking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T815 using Tapatalk



Ooh, i like that resin pico @gdigitel 
I have nearly bought one a few times, but am waiting for a colour more like yours. 
It looks superb

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Still love my Resin Pico (with Hadaly)!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## gdigitel

Rob Fisher said:


> Still love my Resin Pico (with Hadaly)!
> View attachment 91154


The Hadaly fits perfectly on the Pico - like they were made for each other.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## umzungu

gdigitel said:


> The Hadaly fits perfectly on the Pico - like they were made for each other.


Hadaly is a born squonker. Don't mess with her anyway else!!!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Time for mech Tuesday today...loving the flavour here

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

A lot can change in 5 minutes...champagne and vape time...getting a call to say you start your new job tomorrow...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

incredible_hullk said:


> A lot can change in 5 minutes...champagne and vape time...getting a call to say you need start your new job tomorrow...
> 
> View attachment 91162



Oh wow, thats marvellous @incredible_hullk !
Wishing you all the best with that
Are you still overseas?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Silver said:


> Oh wow, thats marvellous @incredible_hullk !
> Wishing you all the best with that
> Are you still overseas?


@Silver ...back in sa ... oddly enuf u 12 000 km away and u having vc interviews in sa... luck of the draw... realized warts and all sa is the best

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

incredible_hullk said:


> @Silver ...back in sa ... oddly enuf u 12 000 km away and u having vc interviews in sa... luck of the draw... realized warts and all sa is the best



Ok well id love to hear more at some point
Congrats on the new job !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

incredible_hullk said:


> A lot can change in 5 minutes...champagne and vape time...getting a call to say you start your new job tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 91162


Congrats buddy!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

acorn said:


> That will be my liitle trusted juice tester, the Hadaly @Silver.
> 
> *Edit: close up photo added



My Hadlay's are right at home on Pico's as well. While I have used them to trail run new DIY's, they see far more use dripping DIY's I don't vape as much as the others.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yagya

Got the old moonshot out again coupled with blue chrome v2.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Not in my hand,but on the desk

Don't know what to Vape.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## Jp1905

Yoh spoilt for choice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tisha

New device different from my pico or target mini...just cant get used vaping it..

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## DirtyD

Enjoying some awesome Frosteez by Nostalgia aka @PutRid 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine

Loving this combo with my morning coffee. Even though morning has come and gone. Never knew I would be vaping "Oats" one day. Really delicious juice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Zebelial

Amir said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang those black therions look awesome... But my pocket hates it lol

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Zebelial said:


> Dang those black therions look awesome... But my pocket hates it lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



Just tell your pocket you'll manage just fine with 2 meals a day instead of 3 and drive under 80km/h to work and back for a month.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Neval630

Loving this sx550 chip 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Purple Stab Wood LE Black Rose with Skyline!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig

SAVapeGear said:


> Not in my hand,but on the desk
> 
> Don't know what to Vape.
> 
> View attachment 91243


All these years and the Uwell Crown is still in operation

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

daniel craig said:


> All these years and the Uwell Crown is still in operation


Yip.And I am still on my first coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77

When it's that good, u gotta have a pair

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Sickboy77 said:


> When it's that good, u gotta have a pair
> View attachment 91421



Nice @Sickboy77 
Just curious, is the fire switch on both sides or just one side?


----------



## Silver

Morning MTL and an early transition to restricted lung hits just because I'm curious to continue the Kayfun5 testing

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Silver said:


> Nice @Sickboy77
> Just curious, is the fire switch on both sides or just one side?


Thanks @Silver, fire button is only on the 1 side. They design makes it look like it on both, I love it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Sickboy77 said:


> Thanks @Silver, fire button is only on the 1 side. They design makes it look like it on both, I love it



Never had a "grip switch" before - am keen to try it
I guess thats why i always go on aboit large fire buttons so I dont miss it when im not looking
I vape on several devices, so sometimes I just pick one up and press somewhere and nothing happens
Then i have to look for the fire button
Lol


----------



## Nailedit77

Silver said:


> Never had a "grip switch" before - am keen to try it
> I guess thats why i always go on aboit large fire buttons so I dont miss it when im not looking
> I vape on several devices, so sometimes I just pick one up and press somewhere and nothing happens
> Then i have to look for the fire button
> Lol


The grip fire button is very nice, no having to worry about finding the fire button. Got the black this morning @ a fantastic price

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Never had a "grip switch" before - am keen to try it
> I guess thats why i always go on aboit large fire buttons so I dont miss it when im not looking
> I vape on several devices, so sometimes I just pick one up and press somewhere and nothing happens
> Then i have to look for the fire button
> Lol


Once you've used a mod with a fire bar everything else just seems wrong

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> Once you've used a mod with a fire bar everything else just seems wrong



Lol, Bee i hear you
But that makes me worry too
If I get one I may need to retire several other "normal fire button mods"
And that would be very sad not just because of the money ive spent on them but the relationship I have with them. They are special you know...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Lol, Bee i hear you
> But that makes me worry too
> If I get one I may need to retire several other "normal fire button mods"
> And that would be very sad not just because of the money ive spent on them but the relationship I have with them. They are special you know...


I know exactly what you mean, I'm currently in that same predicament, the VTC Minis are hardly getting used anymore

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> I know exactly what you mean, I'm currently in that same predicament, the VTC Minis are hardly getting used anymore



My word, that is something!!
I know how much you like your VTC Minis

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Sadly it wasn't in my hand well enough  

It finally happened, after a week from hell I get into work this morning. I'm sitting outside having my coffee and a vape, preparing myself for the final push, and I drop my beloved KBox and brick it 

Looks like now I will have to use one of the million other devices I've bought in the time I've owned this one.




Ceremony will be at 14h00 tomorrow, followed by a serious piss-up... It what she would have wanted.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rafique

Pre easter desk check

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> Sadly it wasn't in my hand well enough
> 
> It finally happened, after a week from hell I get into work this morning. I'm sitting outside having my coffee and a vape, preparing myself for the final push, and I drop my beloved KBox and brick it
> 
> Looks like now I will have to use one of the million other devices I've bought in the time I've owned this one.
> 
> View attachment 91426
> 
> 
> Ceremony will be at 14h00 tomorrow, followed by a serious piss-up... It what she would have wanted.


Can we arrange a similar fate for the mighty evod  
You know what I'm talking about...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Can we arrange a similar fate for the mighty evod
> You know what I'm talking about...



I saw that!

Dont mess with the mighty Evod 

It kicks butt for MTL at 18-24mg with extra menthol!!


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> I saw that!
> 
> Dont mess with the mighty Evod
> 
> It kicks butt for MTL at 18-24mg with extra menthol!!


If the shoe fits. ...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta

Christos said:


> Can we arrange a similar fate for the mighty evod
> You know what I'm talking about...


Bwahahaha!

I think he actually lost it for a few minutes at the meet, we had to resuscitate him by finding it and firing it under his nostrils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 9 | Creative 1


----------



## Quakes



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 91432


"The Force is strong with this one."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jp1905

Couldnt it be weekend already...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## joshthecarver

Really impressed with the Apocalypse so far (2 hours). But it looks like I've got a colour theme going.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DotDubb

I really love Paulies Coffee Cake! Need to get me some bigger bottles. 
The limitless plus rdta tank is the best tank I've had so far! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Waine

At the office, enjoying my two Goon 22mm with some lekker oatz. The Goon 22 performs so well on the SIMPL. I love these small Goons to bits. Gone back down to 24 Ga Kanthal in the builds. 20 or 22 Kanthal is a bit too warm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tract



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stosta

Tract said:


> View attachment 91487


Hi @Tract and welcome to the forum!

Feel free to tell us more about yourself over here...https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

But in the meantime I'm going to use my cruddy deductive powers and guess a HIM fan, and a member of the PC Master-race?
Never could get into licorice  I think it's from all those years growing up with three sisters and stealing their All Sorts, it was way too easy and I got way too many of them.


----------



## Joel

New mod and tasty juice.





Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Daniel

My two new favourites ok well the Pico Squeeze has been by favourite for a while. 
SXK BRRT BOX (Iced Berry mix) 
Squeeza Hadaly Clone (Green Mango)





Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tract

Stosta said:


> Hi @Tract and welcome to the forum!
> 
> Feel free to tell us more about yourself over here...https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/
> 
> But in the meantime I'm going to use my cruddy deductive powers and guess a HIM fan, and a member of the PC Master-race?
> Never could get into licorice  I think it's from all those years growing up with three sisters and stealing their All Sorts, it was way too easy and I got way too many of them.



You are so correct on the PC master-race!!

I love licorice .... anything sweet ... and throat hit is very important ... I am on 9mg nicotine ... was a smoker but only after I discovered the right mixture ... I am hooked ...  and only vape now ....love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tract

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 91492
> View attachment 91493


that is awesome!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel

The not so nano atop the 213 for the day, man i love it when i don't have to charge every day

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Mahir

Waine said:


> View attachment 91336
> 
> 
> Loving this combo with my morning coffee. Even though morning has come and gone. Never knew I would be vaping "Oats" one day. Really delicious juice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You can adjust that copper connection on the 510 to make your Pharoah sit flush. If you unscrew the top ring out a bit, screw the Pharoah down flush then just tighten it again. Awesome mod that Rig hey shew

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

The serpent 22 rdta has been dethroned. It worked well but the full ports are way too tiny and my OCD was unhappy with the imbalanced clamping system. The kof rdta, stupidly named, is stupid easy to wick. Bottom airflow isn't adjustable but the top airflow is. I have mine closed down with a micro alien build in there and the flavor is off the charts... king of flavor? Not quite but definitely a really good Vape. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stosta

I know you guys were all torn up about the loss of my Subox. But not to worry... With some inspiration from the revolutionary Jeffery Dahmer I have succeeded in creating the undead.




Unbricked!!!! You guys can all get back to enjoying your weekends. Thanks for all your messages of support and condolences over this grieving period.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## OhmzRaw

Stosta said:


> I know you guys were all torn up about the loss of my Subox. But not to worry... With some inspiration from the revolutionary Jeffery Dahmer I have succeeded in creating the undead.
> 
> View attachment 91682
> 
> 
> Unbricked!!!! You guys can all get back to enjoying your weekends. Thanks for all your messages of support and condolences over this grieving period.


The subbox is a predecessor of the 3310

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to go out a forage for food... 2 x BB's pit stopped and ready to do duty! Spare XXX in case and wallet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoky Jordan

SM 25 on my G Priv with some lovely Asteroid

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Sangria cooler with my red wine summer cooler diy juice

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 91706


Just as well you didn't take your pink mod Rob, or else you might have lost it!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Fuzz

Today's desk check 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's cold in Durbs! Baby Choo chilling with Dad and the Piebald BB with @hands rose gold drip tip on top... and XXX inside!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz

0.15ohm build in the TFv8
Beastly Combo
#mechlyf
#PWM
#clouds








Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> I know you guys were all torn up about the loss of my Subox. But not to worry... With some inspiration from the revolutionary Jeffery Dahmer I have succeeded in creating the undead.
> 
> View attachment 91682
> 
> 
> Unbricked!!!! You guys can all get back to enjoying your weekends. Thanks for all your messages of support and condolences over this grieving period.


What phantom battery is the reo running?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Waine

Mahir said:


> You can adjust that copper connection on the 510 to make your Pharoah sit flush. If you unscrew the top ring out a bit, screw the Pharoah down flush then just tighten it again. Awesome mod that Rig hey shew



@Mahir Shot man. Thanks for the tip. 

Yip, it makes a nice combo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bush Vaper

Some Paulies Guava in the Troll. Great Atty for its price.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

Greyz said:


> 0.15ohm build in the TFv8
> Beastly Combo
> #mechlyf
> #PWM
> #clouds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk



@Greyz

That dial and big firing button looks so familiar.  Use mine every day.

Those Tesla's are such reliable work horses, hey? Very impressive tank set up there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing a new beer... Coffee, Stout Beer, condensed milk... initial reaction is Mmmm maybe not... but then you can't stop tasting it... very different but there is something about coffee, condensed milk and stout beer that is appealing! Goes rather well with a BB full of XXX!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Christos said:


> What phantom battery is the reo running?


Hahaha! Its a secret, but gives a really nice stealth vape...


----------



## RayDeny

Sunday morning hand check. This mod tickles me just right.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Keyaam

Waiting for the car to be detailed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Happy Easter peeps

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Happy Easter peeps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Smoky Jordan said:


> Happy Easter peeps
> View attachment 91772



If you can find the mod in the photo you win it. . Nice setup. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keegan Jay

Vgod Pro 150 and Karma Tank smoking some dessert Juice... My Favourite... Vapin Goodies (Dreamy Berries)


----------



## DirtyD

Vaping on the new Five Points liquid , Chewwy - yummy Peach on the goon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Cold meats 




And a delicious creation by HRH. Carrot cake




Carrot cake and tobacco. Lovely combo!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Bush Vaper

Freshly wicked and juiced.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Cold meats
> 
> View attachment 91789
> 
> 
> And a delicious creation by HRH. Carrot cake
> 
> View attachment 91790
> 
> 
> Carrot cake and tobacco. Lovely combo!
> 
> View attachment 91791


OMG that carrot cake looks so good!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> OMG that carrot cake looks so good!



Thanks @BumbleBee
It is amazing!!!
Had two pieces and there is quite a bit saved for tmrw!!


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee
> It is amazing!!!
> Had two pieces and there is quite a bit saved for tmrw!!


Glad to hear it, I'll be there in 6 hours?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Never too early... esp when abt to get braaigoing

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## E.T.

Back to basics. My beater reo with some nom nom juice from @boxerulez raspberry biscotti

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Maximus and Skyline Day today!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Waine

Tuesday lunch break with the Predator driving the Tornado Hero and some DIY e-juice that I created. Blissful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

JMFD V1 DNA 40 with the Skyline on top!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine

Rob Fisher said:


> JMFD V1 DNA 40 with the Skyline on top!
> View attachment 92067
> View attachment 92068



Wow Rob! Mods and tanks of such beauty. How do you decide what to keep and what to offload? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waine

Just dusting some old DIY in the office. Making less space to make more juice.

Stopped making 9mg juice. Only 5 or 6mg -max, now.

The Goon 22 is a magic RDA — with the right build.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Waine said:


> Wow Rob! Mods and tanks of such beauty. How do you decide what to keep and what to offload?



Certain tanks and mods "speak to me" and others are just nice...

Probably will never sell my *Skyline *(have another 2 in bound when they become available), nor my *NarDa *and *NarTa*... all others may sell over time...
Will never sell my Hellfire *Phantom's *but most others I would maybe sell in time to come.
I am attached to my *Piebald DNA60 BB *and as my collection of BB's grow I may sell one or two from the range I find I don't use often.
A small collection of *REO's *remain and will probably never sell them because they have big sentimental value and were such a big part of my vaping journey.
Another keeper (which I never use anymore) is my Sigelei 30watt and Authentic Russian 91% - That is still today a fantastic setup.

Everything else could go and I wouldn't shed too many tears.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Certain tanks and mods "speak to me" and others are just nice...
> 
> Probably will never sell my *Skyline *(have another 2 in bound when they become available), nor my *NarDa *and *NarTa*... all others may sell over time...
> Will never sell my Hellfire *Phantom's *but most others I would maybe sell in time to come.
> I am attached to my *Piebald DNA60 BB *and as my collection of BB's grow I may sell one or two from the range I find I don't use often.
> A small collection of *REO's *remain and will probably never sell them because they have big sentimental value and were such a big part of my vaping journey.
> Another keeper (which I never use anymore) is my Sigelei 30watt and Authentic Russian 91% - That is still today a fantastic setup.
> 
> Everything else could go and I wouldn't shed too many tears.



I know the feeling... That being said... Dibs on maximus auerilius cassius troy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> I know the feeling... That being said... Dibs on maximus auerilius cassius troy



Hehehe... that is my current mod driving the Skyline... it is a very comfortable 26650 mod and quite beautiful!


----------



## Silver

The Kayfun 5 and the Lemo 1

Juicier and slightly richer KF balanced by the drier and crisper Lemo

And dreaming I could be in the background rather

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe... that is my current mod driving the Skyline... it is a very comfortable 26650 mod and quite beautiful!



I too have a skyline inbound so its kinda like a like for like... you like?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## R87

Mech check






Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## boxerulez

BRRRRT and XXX

Must say the XXX is quite nice. Only grabbed a 30ml... will need more!


Sxk Billet Box
Sxk Exocet
29*34 fused clapton ni80 2.5mm id 7wrap

Naaaaaice is all I can say.





Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## antonherbst

Oh how i love this new setup. Straight out the vapemail and it creates heaven. Thanks @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Waine

The Ammit 22, the Pico and bottle no 2 of "the" amazing juice. A super pleasing combo. I find XXX best in compact 22mm tanks, rather than big 25mm tanks.

Happy days...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

VapingBliss said:


> Night cap
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please donate- bottom left corner of the monitor; lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape Mix

Blinged up the vape ... a girls best friend!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Vape Mix said:


> Blinged up the vape ... a girls best friend!!


Welcome ! Nice bling ! Do take some time and go introduce yourself here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Haven't posted in here - thought id do a quick handcheck pic ...


Boom roasted!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## arbdullah



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## gdigitel

antonherbst said:


> Oh how i love this new setup. Straight out the vapemail and it creates heaven. Thanks @Rob Fisher
> View attachment 92182


Welcome to the club @antonherbst 
You have been eyeing Athena for a while now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

gdigitel said:


> Welcome to the club @antonherbst
> You have been eyeing Athena for a while now.



Yes i have and i must say the athena is an amazing device from what i have learned today. I am sure there is still alot more to this device than meets the eye.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gdigitel

antonherbst said:


> Yes i have and i must say the athena is an amazing device from what i have learned today. I am sure there is still alot more to this device than meets the eye.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yip, it's called escribe 

Sent from my SM-T815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

gdigitel said:


> Yip, it's called escribe
> 
> Sent from my SM-T815 using Tapatalk



I have seen that and will investigate that after i get my windows pc to start. Thanks Gdigitel


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

arbdullah said:


> View attachment 92230



Verdict?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdigitel

Enjoy her @antonherbst. I don't take mine to work, she is reserved for at home or special occasions. She tends to attract alot of attention which is good for converting new vapers. 

Sent from my SM-T815 using Tapatalk


----------



## arbdullah

Keyaam said:


> Verdict?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Usually people say that an atty is easy to build, but this one gave me actual happiness. Feels like fused claptons are actually warranted for a change, but I don't think that it will make anyone pack their drippers away.


----------



## Waine

View attachment 92242


I am heavy into menthol now. It makes so much sense to like and enjoy it, even if you don't enjoy it. I hated it! But slowly, after a while, I pushed it, and...here I am. Enjoying it. 

This juice is a combination of two complete mess-ups, rectified with menthol...and diluted...

Now it's

Marvelous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

Wrong pic... it won't let me change my pic...




Right pic. Sorry. Don't you just love it when people crop pics?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Waine said:


> View attachment 92242
> 
> 
> I am heavy into menthol now. It makes so much sense to like and enjoy it, even if you don't enjoy it. I hated it! But slowly, after a while, I pushed it, and...here I am. Enjoying it.
> 
> This juice is a combination of two complete mess-ups, rectified with menthol...and diluted...
> 
> Now it's
> 
> Marvelous
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Menthol for the win @Waine !!
Glad to see you enjoying it
Mmmmm...... Mmmmmenthol...... Hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## r0ckf1re

Enjoying this






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rafique

Friday desk check 

I love the way this looks

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Caramia

Rafique said:


> Friday desk check
> 
> I love the way this looks
> 
> View attachment 92258


Nice drip tip @Rafique, where did you get it, if I may ask?


----------



## Rafique

Caramia said:


> Nice drip tip @Rafique, where did you get it, if I may ask?



Hey @Caramia 

I cant find these anywhere, its actually from my Troll RDA 25mm. its a nice wide bore slightly low profile tip.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Two new tanks to test! Omni RTA and Kylin RTA!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905

That Kylin sure looks the business,especially on that machine of a mod!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Two new tanks to test! Omni RTA and Kylin RTA!
> View attachment 92271



Please keep us posted with your findings on the Omni... I've had my eye on this one for a while now


----------



## Lalla

Strawberry Flav.... Not too bad.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> Please keep us posted with your findings on the Omni... I've had my eye on this one for a while now



After an hour with the Omni I would say it's well worth it... for the flavour anyway... not sure how many times I am gonna have to fill it today...


----------



## Amir

Lalla said:


> Strawberry Flav.... Not too bad.



Loving that wallpaper in the background. Trippy!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lalla

Amir said:


> Loving that wallpaper in the background. Trippy!!


Haha shot ... We are mad here lol


----------



## jtgrey

Just loving this mod and tank combo

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Amir

Lalla said:


> Haha shot ... We are mad here lol



"You're entirely bonkers. But I'll tell you a secret... All the best people are."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ettiennedj

1st test with the Kylin





Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Lalla

Amir said:


> "You're entirely bonkers. But I'll tell you a secret... All the best people are."


Hahaha that is so very true man.. Imagination is the only weapon in the war against reality and yeah we totally are the best people ....


----------



## BumbleBee

jtgrey said:


> View attachment 92280
> Just loving this mod and tank combo


Long time no see! That's definitely a step up from those awesome little Hana boxes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Lalla said:


> Hahaha that is so very true man.. Imagination is the only weapon in the war against reality and yeah we totally are the best people ....



crazy people always have the most fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey

BumbleBee said:


> Long time no see! That's definitely a step up from those awesome little Hana boxes


Hi @BumbleBee . . . . Lol i was slacking for a while , worked in Australia for the pass year , but back now

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Scouse45

Finally picked up this baby today always wanted one and it's simple incredible!! Must be my favourite mod so gorgeous and nice in the hand and hits hard and consistent every time

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Mahir

Scouse45 said:


> Finally picked up this baby today always wanted one and it's simple incredible!! Must be my favourite mod so gorgeous and nice in the hand and hits hard and consistent every time
> View attachment 92333
> View attachment 92334



If you can get a Abalone custom tip for that, you win life LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir

This is as close as I could get 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta

Early morning boredom!

We have a Praxis Banshee fueling the Navigator BX filled with Brain Freeze by Naked. And a Giant cup of special blend coffee!




This took more coordination then I was capable of

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Amir

Stosta said:


> Early morning boredom!
> 
> We have a Praxis Banshee fueling the Navigator BX filled with Brain Freeze by Naked. And a Giant cup of special blend coffee!
> 
> View attachment 92340
> 
> 
> This took more coordination then I was capable of



And an epic beard for the win 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Reo / RM2 with Blackbird

There is just something so magical about this setup for me. Exquisite mouth to lung flavour. 

Don't think I will ever tire of it.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Spydro

During the wee hours I dug out a couple of Pico's and Hadaly's to try out two new versions of DIY Run & Coke that I mixed up side-by-side to compare them. One leans much heavier to the rum, the other the same rum but with a little more coke added. The quandary... both are good and not too sweet. 

It's been a lot of decades since I ordered an R&C in a bar (that were always too sweet). So these were both just a guess to start with (I've never used rum or coke in my DIY before). I'll run out both of the test batches before coming up with a final recipe (if still drinking my version of rum nocturno's as the sun starts coming up doesn't win out first).

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

On this lazy Sunday the following are in my hand...

2 x Billet Box's
Maximus with Skyline
Phantom with Omni
Wapari with Kylin

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## KB_314

Lazy CT Sunday - Dinner Lady Lemon Tart all day long!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## boxerulez

This is gonna be #1 for 2017. When are we polling gents?





Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver

boxerulez said:


> This is gonna be #1 for 2017. When are we polling gents?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk



Nice one @boxerulez 

ECIGSSA Juice Awards 2017 is in the making, dont worry 
We are planning it for soon - likely within the next 2 months
Dont forget to nominate this juice when the nominations commence

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## anthony001

Mech day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mellody with Skyline!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta

I'm fairly certain with the range of emotions shown by my mod in under a minute, I can safely conclude that this Banshee knows my ex (who was also a banshee)...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 15


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Billet Box in my hand and Baby Choo on my lap... it's cold and wet in the Highway area and the blankies and heaters are out!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## DirtyD

New colored cap received from @Dylanels6 aka Vape Monkeys , bent my original Goon Cap, but this shiny green cap looks great

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pico with Hadaly on top testing new juices...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Stosta said:


> Early morning boredom!
> 
> We have a Praxis Banshee fueling the Navigator BX filled with Brain Freeze by Naked. And a Giant cup of special blend coffee!
> 
> View attachment 92340
> 
> 
> This took more coordination then I was capable of



I know this guy on youtube who will pay you big money for getting this pick of a female ginger sasquatch. PM me quick for contact details.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

LMC box with LP and some Jelly Monster.
Mug with what I think is coffee.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Lalla

Feliks Karp said:


> View attachment 92647
> 
> 
> LMC box with LP and some Jelly Monster.
> Mug with what I think is coffee.


Like the hello kitty mug

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Feliks Karp said:


> View attachment 92647
> 
> 
> LMC box with LP and some Jelly Monster.
> Mug with what I think is coffee.


Cutest. Cup. Ever.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Stosta said:


> Cutest. Cup. Ever.



Still not sending nudes no matter how much you try to charm me.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn

The Goons are great I've got Iconic Blackberry Cream in the LP and Iconic Hot Sticky Buns in the Goon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

Feliks Karp said:


> Still not sending nudes no matter how much you try to charm me.


Whatever uncle! I have an amazing imagination so I don't need to charm you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Stosta said:


> Whatever uncle! I have an amazing imagination so I don't need to charm you

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor

Predator on the prowl with the troll 25mm and some diy menthol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Milc e-Juice

boxerulez said:


> This is gonna be #1 for 2017. When are we polling gents?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


wow what a humbling compliment!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> The Billet Box in my hand and Baby Choo on my lap... it's cold and wet in the Highway area and the blankies and heaters are out!
> View attachment 92621


Lol Rob!

One of my staff just saw this and said "this man is same like you!" I tried to convince him I was more handsome but he just said my hair is a different colour. He was truly confused when I told him that you were Badger's dad!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Muneer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cor

And my void is gone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Pretty sure I saw @KZOR asking in another thread for another pic of my Subox...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

Stosta said:


> Pretty sure I saw @KZOR asking


Don't mind that photo since it is dwarfed by new interesting stuff to see.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

KZOR said:


> Don't mind that photo since it is dwarfed by new interesting stuff to see.


I had to take another look at the pic!

I'm actually considering sending it to my boss and saying, "Look how blurry my feet are, this is proof I work real hard".

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Amir

Nifty lil bugger 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Not in my hand right this second, but both will be during the course of the day today.
My trusty Pred with some DIY berry yogurt (still not happy with the recipe, on v4 now), and the new Nautilus 2 with an RY4 blend:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stosta

aktorsyl said:


> Not in my hand right this second, but both will be during the course of the day today.
> My trusty Pred with some DIY berry yogurt (still not happy with the recipe, on v4 now), and the new Nautilus 2 with an RY4 blend:


Is that one of those new Ciggo mods?


----------



## Silver

aktorsyl said:


> Not in my hand right this second, but both will be during the course of the day today.
> My trusty Pred with some DIY berry yogurt (still not happy with the recipe, on v4 now), and the new Nautilus 2 with an RY4 blend:



Looks great @aktorsyl 
Hows the Nautilus 2 going?


----------



## Cobrali

Early morning breakfast vape..berry yoghurt!





Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Cobrali said:


> Early morning breakfast vape..berry yoghurt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Looks classy @Cobrali !


----------



## Cobrali

Silver said:


> Looks classy @Cobrali !


Thanks @Silver ! Not as classy as my next handcheck will be when I get my skyline on my VA Primo Duo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Cobrali said:


> Thanks @Silver ! Not as classy as my next handcheck will be when I get my skyline on my VA Primo Duo!



Skyline!!
Yeah baby!!

Only problem with the Skyline for me is that I am going to get in trouble from Mr Fisher and the other high enders for not putting it on a mod that has equivalent class.

I can put it on the RX200 - at least mine is the switch version and its in great condition. But the Avo24 will then suffer.
Or maybe the abalone Hotcig 150 - but the Kayfun5 is liking it on top of that mod
Maybe the old Cuboid - hehe - no way 

It wont get the Sig 100 plus because the Lemo1 has earned that spot and those two are a match made in heaven.

This could be a real problem brewing. 
Lol


----------



## Cobrali

Silver said:


> Skyline!!
> Yeah baby!!
> 
> Only problem with the Skyline for me is that I am going to get in trouble from Mr Fisher and the other high enders for not putting it on a mod that has equivalent class.
> 
> I can put it on the RX200 - at least mine is the switch version and its in great condition. But the Avo24 will then suffer.
> Or maybe the abalone Hotcig 150 - but the Kayfun5 is liking it on top of that mod
> Maybe the old Cuboid - hehe - no way
> 
> It wont get the Sig 100 plus because the Lemo1 has earned that spot and those two are a match made in heaven.
> 
> This could be a real problem brewing.
> Lol



Haha @Silver !

I will not judge you for not putting it on a high end mod, it can still come at a later stage! 

It takes a lot of cash for a high end mod and sometimes we question ourselves if it's worth it..but definitely on a DNA or a SXJ chip mod! I am still looking into getting one more high end mod but SXJ chip next to vary my options!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Only problem with the Skyline for me is that I am going to get in trouble from Mr Fisher and the other high enders for not putting it on a mod that has equivalent class.



What about a Pico Hi Ho @Silver?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

But it really is a lot happier on a Hellfire Phantom!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

You'll be more in the dog box for not getting the skyline on a mod to begin with @Silver.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## E.T.

Last day in Knysna

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Nailedit77

Some tree porn

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Perfect day in dbn today

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chris du Toit

Not in my hand but the table made such a epic background to the shot. Flawless Tuglyfe DNA250 with the Kylin RTA in 6ml mode. 







Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 2


----------



## Tai

Sickboy77 said:


> Some tree porn
> View attachment 92808


Goons can make anything look sexy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cor

Loveing this rdta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine

At my desk, cleaning, fiddling and planning on this super "Freedom day". Enjoying the 3 Prot's more than any atty I have...! 

Where were you 23 years ago, today? Did you ever even imagine that one day you would be vaping off these amazing machines, instead if the cancer sticks?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## aktorsyl

Stosta said:


> Is that one of those new Ciggo mods?


It's the Aspire Zelos. Nifty little mod, goes up to 50W.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Silver said:


> Looks great @aktorsyl
> Hows the Nautilus 2 going?


It's a fantastic tank. The MTL action on it is unbeatable. It's just a nightmare to refill.. not the smartest design they have there. Worth it, though.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> What about a Pico Hi Ho @Silver?
> View attachment 92787



I have a Pico @Rob Fisher ! A white one but not with good detailing but silver - maybe that iss a good idea!
Interesting, the Skyline doesnt look way too big for the Pico like other tanks.
Nice idea.



Rob Fisher said:


> But it really is a lot happier on a Hellfire Phantom!
> View attachment 92788



You see, this is what I was worried about. That Phantom is gorgeous!!



Christos said:


> You'll be more in the dog box for not getting the skyline on a mod to begin with @Silver.



Hehe @Christos - i hear you - At least i have the Pico so there is no excuse for me


----------



## Schnappie

Having some Snatch Butterscotch Custard decanted into a gorilla bottle for easier dripping. Dual coiling again whats wrong with me

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mark121m

Recently look delivery of a little Evic75w 
Finally have this quick n easy device.
Stow it in my car ready for those day that i forget to charge batteries in my other devices.






Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

Morning fam!

Just a little motivation for those of you going into work today...




Not sure how that is actually supposed to motivate you, but hey I finally got a day off!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver

Awesome @Stosta !!
Enjoy it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique

At work already arghhhh

Waiting for my crown 3 while I decided to go back to single coils, I must say I forgot how good the sm25 is

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Rafique said:


> At work already arghhhh
> 
> Waiting for my crown 3 while I decided to go back to single coils, I must say I forgot how good the sm25 is
> 
> View attachment 92849


The SM 25 is GREAT. I run 2 of them daily and flavour and airflow is just superb. No need for me to look for the next best thing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

Smoky Jordan said:


> The SM 25 is GREAT. I run 2 of them daily and flavour and airflow is just superb. No need for me to look for the next best thing.




Very true @Smoky Jordan, Its absolutely perfect on single coil for me. The only problem I have is that I don't know what to take with me when i out or to work.

My current favorite tanks are the OBS (leak proof), SM25 (Flavour) and avocado 24 (clouds). All have their own good points and Just cant decide what to vape so I take all 3 with wherever I go lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Rafique said:


> Very true @Smoky Jordan, Its absolutely perfect on single coil for me. The only problem I have is that I don't know what to take with me when i out or to work.
> 
> My current favorite tanks are the OBS (leak proof), SM25 (Flavour) and avocado 24 (clouds). All have their own good points and Just cant decide what to vape so I take all 3 with wherever I go lol


I like it, decisions are always hard


----------



## Yagya

the black elephant has finally arrived.
View attachment 92850

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## RayDeny

I'm loving my Mechs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir

RayDeny said:


> I'm loving my Mechs.



That battle cap looks a bit awkward on a tube mech LOL


----------



## DirtyD

Not in my hand at the moment , but these two is in hand 90% of the day.. Kylin RTA is awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rafique

Crown 3 finally. waiting for it to prime nicely

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## CJ van Tonder

Out and about with my new Bday presy from my wife and I must say what an awesome device and the big baby beast is awesome.....





Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Awesome @CJ van Tonder 
Enjoy!


----------



## Ash

Silver said:


> I have a Pico @Rob Fisher ! A white one but not with good detailing but silver - maybe that iss a good idea!
> Interesting, the Skyline doesnt look way too big for the Pico like other tanks.
> Nice idea.
> 
> 
> 
> You see, this is what I was worried about. That Phantom is gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe @Christos - i hear you - At least i have the Pico so there is no excuse for me



Here u go @Silver. While I love the Phantoms a lot, I still like my pocket to be light. Skyline on my pico has been working 100%

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Ash 
In the first photo it looks epic
In the 2nd photo, the Pico looks a bit small for the tank 

But i love your Pico - i once almost bought a resin one in a shop but they didnt have that bluey green one. More like reddish ones which i didnt like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash

Also don't like the red one's. Surely they will be getting more stock


----------



## Amir

Enjoying this as a grab and go... doing extensive testing before my trip to Saudi Arabia where I'll be for 6 weeks without vaping resources 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KB_314

All wicked and ready for another lazy, long-weekend in CT (and maybe Franschhoek)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Two of the most perfect setups know to man! Billet Box with Exocet and Phantom with Skyline! Both with XXX inside!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia

My line-up for some serious series watching - Amarula and Cherri atop the Minikin, Flying Fish and Dutchess on the Therion:

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Rafique

Obs for the win

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mahir

KB_314 said:


> All wicked and ready for another lazy, long-weekend in CT (and maybe Franschhoek)
> View attachment 92932




Is that the Boxer mod from the Ginger Vaper? Oh my

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

Mahir said:


> Is that the Boxer mod from the Ginger Vaper? Oh my


Yep, although I got it from esauce.co.uk when they used to stock them

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## gdigitel

Caramia said:


> My line-up for some serious series watching - Amarula and Cherri atop the Minikin, Flying Fish and Dutchess on the Therion:
> View attachment 92953
> View attachment 92954


@Caramia is that the fruity Dutchess or the custard Dutchess?


----------



## Silver

KB_314 said:


> All wicked and ready for another lazy, long-weekend in CT (and maybe Franschhoek)
> View attachment 92932



Again, another epic and magical weekend lineup @KB_314 !
Lovely photo

And there's that famous yellow door Reo! Love that! And knowing where its travelled all over the world!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AndreH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Wotofo does it again with the troll (late to the party)... who needs the petri 24 when u can flavour like this at half the price... and I love the rainbow colours

The juice sweet maple honey vibe with slightest of tobacco to it... nice!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia

gdigitel said:


> @Caramia is that the fruity Dutchess or the custard Dutchess?


The custard one @gdigitel, I just love this juice now that it's getting colder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gdigitel

Caramia said:


> The custard one @gdigitel, I just love this juice now that it's getting colder


Dutchess is real good hot or cold imho. How does it taste on the Engine? Is that the Nano?


----------



## incredible_hullk

Mech sunday ... still one of my fav setups

Trying some bbm cherry fizz ... reminds me abit of cherry cough syrup..growing up in the 70s and 80s not a bad thing as we used to it... back then everything tasted artificial ... does it remind me of cherry fizz pop ... yeah it does but no sherbet there damn!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Petrus

Today a squonk free day, at least for the moment. Bowden's Mate with the Pharaoh dripper, closest to a tank for me.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

I think it should be a Dripper Day today... NarDA on Maximus with Odis Beauty Ring and old school @hands drip tip! Now to decide on a juice to test today!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> I think it should be a Dripper Day today... NarDA on Wapari with Odis Beauty Ring and old school @hands drip tip! Now to decide on a juice to test today!
> View attachment 93127
> View attachment 93128


What a beautiful setup @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77

The struggle is real

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## craigb

Picked up the joose and RDA yesterday but only for around to trying them today.

Looking forward to trying the joose in the SM25 because it could very well become the start of my morning rotation. Very delish.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine

Rob Fisher said:


> I think it should be a Dripper Day today... NarDA on Wapari with Odis Beauty Ring and old school @hands drip tip! Now to decide on a juice to test today!
> View attachment 93127
> View attachment 93128



Very Nice indeed! Genuinely exquisite. What a great find Rob? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waine

In the Drakensberg...using my second Predator. Having an amazing time. Dry happy with the mod. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## R87

Afternoon chillers





Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

Been mixing up new DIY recipe's this morning at the desk, so dripping a Kryten on the Lead Sled.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK my last picture with the Maximus was too much for someone and they forced me to sell it to them so the NarDA has gone onto the Mellody!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

What? That is quite something @Rob Fisher 

You sold it ! 
My gosh


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> What? That is quite something @Rob Fisher
> 
> You sold it !
> My gosh



Yip when someone wants something and I am not yet attached to it I let it go... I went a little overboard and bought a few more mods than I need and I pretty much use one Billet Box 90% of the time so I figured I would recover a little cash and make someone happy at the same time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Caramia

gdigitel said:


> Dutchess is real good hot or cold imho. How does it taste on the Engine? Is that the Nano?


I do agree!
It's quite good in the Engine, a bit muted after squonking with a Hadaly, but the flavour through real well.
Nope, normal ol' thirsty duals (bought 6 of them, can't reason myself into getting the Nano too, but wouldn't mind one)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

Silver said:


> What? That is quite something @Rob Fisher
> 
> You sold it !
> My gosh


The FOMO struggle is real!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## daniel craig

incredible_hullk said:


> Mech sunday ... still one of my fav setups
> 
> Trying some bbm cherry fizz ... reminds me abit of cherry cough syrup..growing up in the 70s and 80s not a bad thing as we used to it... back then everything tasted artificial ... does it remind me of cherry fizz pop ... yeah it does but no sherbet there damn!!
> 
> View attachment 93124


Use it on an RDA. I have found that the Apple Pop and Cherry Pop work best when dripped.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Crown SE1 with Duke 26650

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## SAVapeGear

Billet Box with Hands Drip Tip.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

SAVapeGear said:


> Crown SE1 with Duke 26650
> 
> View attachment 93218


Epic looking combo!

Regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

That Billet Box looks amazing @SAVapeGear

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Harley Vaper

boxerulez said:


> Some Blue Steri Stumpi innit.
> 
> Had a great vape weekend mix session.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Please share the rwcipe!!


----------



## boxerulez

Carlos milk base + 4% CB wicks

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Two Green Mods!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KZOR

Seriously impressed by the cloud production of my new Twisp Edge.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Jp1905

KZOR said:


> Seriously impressed by the cloud production of my new Twisp Edge.
> View attachment 93284



Nooooo cant be... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> Seriously impressed by the cloud production of my new Twisp Edge.
> View attachment 93284



@KZOR - that must be a souped up device!
I think you have some exotic micro nano aliens in there and stacked batteries
With 100% VG juice

Great photo though!


----------



## Waine

Enjoying the end of a fantastic weekend and a super Workers day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

My athena pride with a merlin mini on with a vapeking juice in the tank = flavor and cloud for days. Any better and from what i can see it would have to be a billetbox. But that is for next time. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to go to the fridge and get a fresh bottle of XXX. Yes XXX is one juice you don't want to steep... it's best as it's made!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Jp1905

Rob Fisher said:


> Time to go to the fridge and get a fresh bottle of XXX. Yes XXX is one juice you don't want to steep... it's best as it's made!
> View attachment 93355



Oom Rob never drop that mod in long grass...I think it would blend in very very well!Would like that BB with green digi camo panels!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RayDeny

Now too find a topper.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb

Got me some Zesty Berry in the SM25 on the minikin and dripping a whole bunch of different stuff on the mad dog hosted by the smok guardian III.

Still trying to find perfect homes for all the atties (Ive got a tornado hero still in the box) but I forsee a berry juice being homed in one of my active atties at all times. Works as a wonderful refresher to get more out of the other juices. 2 toots here, 1 toot there

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

craigb said:


> Got me some Zesty Berry in the SM25 on the minikin and dripping a whole bunch of different stuff on the mad dog hosted by the smok guardian III.
> 
> Still trying to find perfect homes for all the atties (Ive got a tornado hero still in the box) but I forsee a berry juice being homed in one of my active atties at all times. Works as a wonderful refresher to get more out of the other juices. 2 toots here, 1 toot there
> 
> View attachment 93404


Love the stand for the Guardian! It drives me crazy trying to figure out where to put mine down!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## craigb

Stosta said:


> Love the stand for the Guardian! It drives me crazy trying to figure out where to put mine down!


I know... We eventually found this at a tobacco store. It's basically a bean bag for a pipe

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow

This tank is a beast!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Jp1905

Very impressed,was a bit sceptical in the beginning...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## craigb

Jp1905 said:


> Very impressed,was a bit sceptical in the beginning...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice combo @Jp1905. That Medusa is awesome hey


----------



## Jp1905

craigb said:


> Nice combo @Jp1905. That Medusa is awesome hey



I saw one and the ring for the airflow was very loose,which made me think its crap,tried one over the weekend,and then another one on Monday,and decided to give it a try,Goon is in its pouch for a while...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mahir

Maybe I'm a little bit obsessed hehe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

This thing is friggin awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Nice but I need to throw in one of my own builds to know for sure what's going on and how good it can be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

Amir said:


> Nice but I need to throw in one of my own builds to know for sure what's going on and how good it can be.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Now that is gorgeous! So jelly right now bud!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Jp1905 said:


> Now that is gorgeous! So jelly right now bud!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Keep your eyes peeled... The Kylin will most probably be up for sale soon with the Skylines eminent on the horizon.


----------



## Jp1905

Amir said:


> Keep your eyes peeled... The Kylin will most probably be up for sale soon with the Skylines eminent on the horizon.



My eyes aren't on the Kylin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Jp1905 said:


> My eyes aren't on the Kylin
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well the therion isn't for sale lol... It's not even in a will... The kids must earn their right to vape on a therion. Mine will return to the dust with me


----------



## Jp1905

Amir said:


> Well the therion isn't for sale lol... It's not even in a will... The kids must earn their right to vape on a therion. Mine will return to the dust with me



I would feel the same!One day when Im grown up I will sell my Minikin and Goon and buy a Therion...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Jp1905 said:


> I would feel the same!One day when Im grown up I will sell my Minikin and Goon and buy a Therion...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I would sell both and get a therion... Even if I have no atty to dress it with... I'll just walk around with the therion in my pocket


----------



## Amir

Dressed her up with a goon tip and the istick QC. More testing for the grab and go backpack set up for when I'm overseas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Latest editions... last 2 weeks have been good ... no dud rta and rdtas. Pharaoh with tobacco vanilla and rdta 5 with loaded smores

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DirtyD

Still inlove with Frosteez by Nostalgia aka @PutRid , it's definitely in my ADV top 3... and most probably, number 1 ️ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## skola



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rafique

With some opus glitch


----------



## Tai

skola said:


> View attachment 93592


Be honest, which one gives better flavour?  And what bridge are you running in the BB bud?


----------



## skola

Tai said:


> Be honest, which one gives better flavour?  And what bridge are you running in the BB bud?


Hadaly any day!! I don't think you can compare one of the best flavour chasing RDA's to a tank.
I've got a SXK Exocet in the BB which is pretty good as well.


----------



## Mahir

New toys. Got the Icon RDA from @Sir Vape and also this new powerhouse. A custom made series box mod by Mark @Juicy Joes I don't even think Mark knows I have this mod LOL

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vape_r



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## TheBadMadMan



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Tai

skola said:


> Hadaly any day!! I don't think you can compare one of the best flavour chasing RDA's to a tank.
> I've got a SXK Exocet in the BB which is pretty good as well.


Booommm, thats all i needed to know, shot for the reply bud. Nice Carbon mod by the way - here's mine

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## skola

Tai said:


> Booommm, thats all i needed to know, shot for the reply bud. Nice Carbon mod by the way - here's mine
> View attachment 93648


Winner Winner!! I bought all the plates but the carbon is my favorite.. Is that a Goon 22 or 24? How's the vape on that setup?


----------



## Tai

skola said:


> Winner Winner!! I bought all the plates but the carbon is my favorite.. Is that a Goon 22 or 24? How's the vape on that setup?


22 bud. I love my Goon 22 mate, it does insanely well for flavour with a single coil build ( running a spaced 7 wrap 2.5 24g Nichrome at 32w and its fantastic). I do have a more restricted drip tip on though. The Goon however is better for me when dripping. I find the squonk pin is quite restricted. Looking forward to the Pulse BF for the Inbox and running the Hadaly on the P67

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

Tai said:


> 22 bud. I love my Goon 22 mate, it does insanely well for flavour with a single coil build ( running a spaced 7 wrap 2.5 24g Nichrome at 32w and its fantastic). I do have a more restricted drip tip on though. The Goon however is better for me when dripping. I find the squonk pin is quite restricted. Looking forward to the Pulse BF for the Inbox and running the Hadaly on the P67


Thanks for the feedback. I guess i'll give it a miss for the Inbox. Can't wait for the pulse as well.. Looks promising!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Billet Box and some Wine!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Billet Box and some Wine!
> View attachment 93652
> View attachment 93653


 
Is the big bottle wine flavored e-juice?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RayDeny

I'm loving this Mech. the switch is beautiful , it only has around a 2mm throw and so silky smooth. This mech hits harder then any of my other mech's

I should really put a Goon on but I'm really enjoying the flavor from this pharaoh .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## RA Seedat

Decided to take out the maxo today woth some french toast crunch bu drip the hype nom nom

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor

pure vapeing bliss with some diy caramel custard

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DotDubb

Wifey is the best. Just got this now, early bday prezzie. 
Tesla Nano 120w 
Geek Vape Medusa RDTA 
Nostalgia Twink'd 
I built a duel clapton coil with kendo vape gold cotton, coming in at 0.45ohm





Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Waine

Just made a new juice. It's a 6 month cold wild mint extraction. Gave it a rev in the Recoil. I am super impressed. Just a bit of steeping. If all goes well, I will zap some in the two little OBS Crius. Man I love these little Crius so much, I even have the ugly vape bands on to protect the precious cargo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine

Oops. I forgot the pic....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine

Testing the same juice in the Faithful Goon on my Smoant. The Goon is like the "Acid test" for new juices. The juice looks like dishwater, but tastes tremendous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antonherbst

Late night work and a wife made cup of coffee with an amazing vape = committed to the success of my family.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB and XXX!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## mavric69



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

High end friday vape!





Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ettiennedj

New second hand toy. Ijoy Cigpet Ant. Ammit single coil clapton at 0.58 ohm with Lustre  

Thanks @Ugi , enjoying the small size for a change





Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## boxerulez

Albeit just for show and tell





Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

Cobrali said:


> High end friday vape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Show me a pic from the side of this mod please. That does look like a beauty.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobrali

antonherbst said:


> Show me a pic from the side of this mod please. That does look like a beauty.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk














Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Cobrali said:


> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



That is very beautiful. Wow. One day when i have lots and lots of money i will also buy me such a mod. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bush Vaper

Eastern Cape vibes

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Cobrali said:


> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Puurrrddiiii


----------



## Cobrali

antonherbst said:


> That is very beautiful. Wow. One day when i have lots and lots of money i will also buy me such a mod.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Lol..save and sell some of your mods you aren't using and you will find that all that you have previously spent is worth a Duke SX!  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imtiaaz

DNA check. Just love these DNA250 chips and what better way to put that power down than with a GOON...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Tai

Imtiaaz said:


> View attachment 93797
> 
> 
> DNA check. Just love these DNA250 chips and what better way to put that power down than with a GOON...


Only thing better than a Goon .... 2 Goons

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Imtiaaz

Tai said:


> Only thing better than a Goon .... 2 Goons



LOL, doesn't 3 Goons just have a nice ring to it though? like the 3 bears, 3 musketeers, 3 pigs....WELL that settles it, I need another one

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Well not quite right now but about 2 hours ago




Kayfun5 had a visitor from Durbs. The mighty green Billet Box 

Was awesome to have dinner with skipper @Rob Fisher. Lots of good discussions and a good time!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## boxerulez

Burning open the airways...






Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nico Cronje

Loving this RX Mini from Wismec and some Galaxy juice from Orion. awesome day at Work!!! enjoy the weekend people.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tisha

Just love this taste..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## craigb

Tisha said:


> Just love this taste..
> View attachment 93818



We ate dinner at a Mexican restaurant last night. Made sure I packed this exact flavor to vape afterwards. Ended up having churros for dessert and I must say, the flavor is spot on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## craigb

acorn said:


> View attachment 93824


Do you also become an annoying toss pot when using the epipe? Or is it just me that does that?


----------



## acorn

craigb said:


> Do you also become an annoying toss pot when using the epipe? Or is it just me that does that?


Had to google/wiki "Toss Pot" LOL.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tosspot

"Tosspot is also a character in the traditional British Pace Egg play or Mummers play.[5][6]

"In the Pace Egging Song which accompanies the play the verse for "Old Tosspot" is;

And the last that comes in is Old Tosspot you see.
He's a valiant old man, in every degree.
He's a valiant old man and he wears a pig tail.
And all his delight is in drinking mulled ale!" "

Just like the feeling of the E-Pipe in hand especcially with the leak free Engine Nano, relaxes me, especiallly with a good tobacco on low watts...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Imtiaaz said:


> View attachment 93797
> 
> 
> DNA check. Just love these DNA250 chips and what better way to put that power down than with a GOON...



This is a lovely picture @Imtiaaz 
Thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ash

Clear DNA60 with Juma Panels & some blackcurrant juice. Yum Yum

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

Ash said:


> View attachment 93835
> 
> 
> Clear DNA60 with Juma Panels & some blackcurrant juice. Yum Yum





Ash said:


> View attachment 93835
> 
> 
> Clear DNA60 with Juma Panels & some blackcurrant juice. Yum Yum


Wow @Ash , that is just so perfect

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ash

Petrus said:


> Wow @Ash , that is just so perfect



Waiting for my threaded BB matching juma Tips to arrive, then it would perfect


----------



## Amir

Ash said:


> Waiting for my threaded BB matching juma Tips to arrive, then it would perfect



Where'd you get those panels bro? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ash

Amir said:


> Where'd you get those panels bro?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Elemental Mods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ettiennedj

My favorite setup at the moment





Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pixstar



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## craigb

Visiting some friends, so pulled out the mad dog for some relaxed fireside dripping

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mtoefy

Tm30 on sx mini with some frosteez mmmm






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine

First time ever, using 3 batteries in the RX 2/3. It's nice for a change.

Enjoying my new DIY creation, the naturally extracted mint, in the amazing little OBS Crius. A real blast-from-the-past of a 22mm RTA, but so effective and enjoyable.




I am seriously enjoying the "fatness" of the mod now. First time ever? This is the nature of vaping, "new, and variety".









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Lekker Obs Crius @Waine 
Enjoy


----------



## Nailedit77

Peerless in soooo nice

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905

Trying TC for the first time,I have no idea what Im doing...But it makes clouds and tastes good so cant be far off...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Bryce

Just got this yesterday





Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

Bryce said:


> Just got this yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



@Bryce Nice one! I have been eying The "Boxer" out. 

Please let us know your thoughts...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine

A chunky mod, a whopping RTA with a massive bottle of DIY. Sunday bliss...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bryce

Waine said:


> @Bryce Nice one! I have been eying The "Boxer" out.
> 
> Please let us know your thoughts...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man i love the boxer the buttens super responsive it feels amazing in my hand with the rubber outside real easey to use and navigate threads smooth on the 5 10 and i just love the blue  

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pozzi

Some new kit that arrived today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Soprono

My trusted Therion 166, hard to not love this setup, Therion #2 of 3 in the collection of mine, the full carbon in use for today with my Petri 22. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Waine

Soprono said:


> My trusted Therion 166, hard to not love this setup, Therion #2 of 3 in the collection of mine, the full carbon in use for today with my Petri 22.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice set up. I love those Therions, but man, they are pricey. Very nice indeed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine

Enjoying some very, very well matured DIY Custard delight.

Man o man, this is a great RDA setup.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soprono

Waine said:


> Nice set up. I love those Therions, but man, they are pricey. Very nice indeed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They are but when broken down for what you getting its awesome, the DNAs come with a high price tag alone for the chip which doesn't aid the total much . I also have to admit and say the paint finish on the Black is far better than my grey daily driver. 

The weight and quality of the mod is what I enjoy most they are solid , my prize mod being my Snake skin version that gets used very very little. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Fuzz

Today's load-out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Vitblitz

Stealth and Endurance

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## VapeSnow

What a beautiful mod. Thx @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Tashy

In the cold, this juice will remind you of a hot summers day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

Just swapped my Kylin RTA for this beaut. 
So happy.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Since I've managed to sort this guy out, I find myself going back to this setup more and more every day....




I suspect when the other skyline comes my other gear might go on sale

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

You all have very nice stuffs.Looks like it is a big week for gear.

Enjoy everyone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Ash

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Since I've managed to sort this guy out, I find myself going back to this setup more and more every day....
> 
> View attachment 94034
> 
> 
> I suspect when the other skyline comes my other gear might go on sale



Bud, I have sold almost every RTA/RDA I have now because of the skyline. Only RDA left is the Hadaly. As for RTA's only the Skyline with 2 more on the way. U cannot get better than this (I Think).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tak Rat BB with integrated Drip Tip from Tripple C in the US and new White Panels.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Tak Rat BB with integrated Drip Tip from Tripple C in the US and new White Panels.
> View attachment 94020
> View attachment 94021



That's dapper. Would go well with 2 tone florsheims and a 3 piece suit... and a top hat for added extra measure. If Al Capone was vaping I'm pretty sure that's exactly how he would rock it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Now if ESG can just make a bubble tank of some sort to increase the juice capacity.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR

I was looking for a device to get my uncle off smokes and decided to get the IjustS from Vapour Mountain. Actually looks cool with the @hands tip and berry juice.  Think he will love it.
Forgot how powerful the battery was ...... lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Flava

This pair makes me feel like my sugar levels could rise.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Muneer

Night cap hand check 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Trying to iron out the Medusa, think i might be figuring this thing out


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Muneer

GerritVisagie said:


> Trying to iron out the Medusa, think i might be figuring this thing out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk



Medusa is excellent, have the SS one as well, I was not a mech person until now .....brilliant stuff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

As with all RDTA's it needs filling often but at least this time they made a bigger juice hole... the flavour is outstanding. The NarBA on a Phantom.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Flava

Rob Fisher said:


> As with all RDTA's it needs filling often but at least this time they made a bigger juice hole... the flavour is outstanding. The NarBA on a Phantom.
> View attachment 94098



That phantom is a stunning mod.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

Muneer said:


> Night cap hand check
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





GerritVisagie said:


> Trying to iron out the Medusa, think i might be figuring this thing out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk



Would love to know how these kits are working out for you guys!


----------



## GerritVisagie

Stosta said:


> Would love to know how these kits are working out for you guys!



I did a small write up in the reviews section. 
Have a look. 
If my opinions change, I'll edit the post



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## clinton.spaceship

Amir said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Slick ninja mod 

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muneer

Stosta said:


> Would love to know how these kits are working out for you guys!



I am loving it, was not a mech person but now, wow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Reo / RM2 (aka Thumper)

Still the *tobacco mouth to lung king* - and proudly so - for several years now....

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Daniel

SXK BRRT Box & a knife for some HE

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deckie

Brrt With a hands driptip for HE

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Phantoms after the Coconut Oil treatment... NarBA and Skyline for today!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Bush Vaper

Squad all rewicked

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Your pics look great @Bush Vaper 
So colourful!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tair

A lovey rx 200 with dot mod petri with frosteez


----------



## Tair

Rda


----------



## Gersh

Tair said:


> A lovey rx 200 with dot mod petri with frosteez



Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Tair

Gersh said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


 yes sir ... lol


----------



## Tair

There's the beuty

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

All murdered out today

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Daniel said:


> All murdered out today
> 
> View attachment 94249


Are you wearing a latex glove too?!!?!  That is taking "murdered out" to a whole new level!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

Stosta said:


> Are you wearing a latex glove too?!!?!  That is taking "murdered out" to a whole new level!



Well....at least the glove isn't black .... *Dexter song playing in the background*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zebelial

Obs sitting pretty on the smoant charon





Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVapeGear

Today it will get a little cloudy

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Waine

Gee Whiz, you guys have some awesome gear. Very nice indeed.

Today I feel like dripping some DIY amongst my piles of paper work. 

The Sapor 25 RDA pairs nicely with the RigV3. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vitblitz

Daniel said:


> Well....at least the glove isn't black .... *Dexter song playing in the background*


But why the glove?....  hahahahahaha


----------



## Amir

Vitblitz said:


> But why the glove?....  hahahahahaha



Could've been waxing his wood using the Jackson technique


----------



## Vitblitz

Amir said:


> Could've been waxing his wood using the Jackson technique



 ok lol


----------



## TheV

Just received my Smok Alien + Big Baby Beast:

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Daniel

Vitblitz said:


> ok lol



I prefer the "Dutch Rudder" technique

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez

Waine said:


> Gee Whiz, you guys have some awesome gear. Very nice indeed.
> 
> Today I feel like dripping some DIY amongst my piles of paper work.
> 
> The Sapor 25 RDA pairs nicely with the RigV3.
> 
> View attachment 94268
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fuuu lungs of steel there mate.


----------



## Jysin

Throwback Thurday. To where it all began. My innokin MVP. This truely is the hilux of vaping. 4 years and still going strong. Still my favourite MTL set up.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

With you 100% @Jysin!

My MVPs have been annexed by my wife

What an amazing performer. Solid as a rock !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Jysin

Silver said:


> With you 100% @Jysin!
> 
> My MVPs have been annexed by my wife
> 
> What an amazing performer. Solid as a rock !
> 
> View attachment 94333


It really is a gem. Still comes to work with me everyday. I must have vaped a few litres with this champion.


----------



## Andre

Provari with GEM tank. Enjoying some VM Tropical Ice at a whopping 12 W!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Spydro

SAVapeGear said:


> Today it will get a little cloudy
> 
> View attachment 94265



Got one of my NC's out this morning too @SAVapeGear (the grey one). It's making big flavor rich clouds from the Avo G with a new DIY I made just for this combo.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Still the Tak Rat BB in my paw... despite R2D2 trying to steal it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

SAVapeGear said:


> I almost blew my head off with a 0.2ohm build.
> 
> Then rebuild a 0.7ohm build.Still hits like a train.
> 
> But the 0.2ohm was almost hitting at 400W
> 
> Just pulsing.Pushing the limits and didn't want to take the coils out.



Yep, you were pushing the limits, and on a Noisy Cricket (they are the poster child for "safety first").

With fully charged batts... your 0.2 build would hit at 42A/353W. IMO pushing your batts at 42A is not a good idea (highest honestly rated 18650 batts I know of are the pink HG HB6 32A CDR/40A MVA and the Sony VCT3 28A CDR/40A MVA). Personally I wouldn't push a NC without a safety kit installed either (both of mine have them). Your 0.7 build is much safer @ 12A/100W (and I'd bet also much more pleasant to vape). 

I am running a 0.5 dual build in the Avo G at 16.8A/141W (with 25A CDR/30A MVA batts), and the build is a perfect match to this DIY joose I mixed special for this gear combo.


----------



## SAVapeGear

Spydro said:


> Yep, you were pushing the limits, and on a Noisy Cricket (they are the poster child for "safety first").
> 
> With fully charged batts... your 0.2 build would hit at 42A/353W. IMO pushing your batts at 42A is not a good idea (highest honestly rated 18650 batts I know of are the pink HG HB6 32A CDR/40A MVA and the Sony VCT3 28A CDR/40A MVA). Personally I wouldn't push a NC without a safety kit installed either (both of mine have them). Your 0.7 build is much safer @ 12A/100W (and I'd bet also much more pleasant to vape).
> 
> I am running a 0.5 dual build in the Avo G at 16.8A/141W (with 25A CDR/30A MVA batts), and the build is a perfect match to this DIY joose I mixed special for this gear combo.


I fully agree.Like I said.I just wanted to see what it does before pulling the build out I had in there.

Think I should delete that post before someone not experienced enough sees it.

Post deleted.


----------



## GerritVisagie

"In the name of science"


I also think it's good to know these things. Thanx for sharing


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

GerritVisagie said:


> "In the name of science"
> 
> 
> I also think it's good to know these things. Thanx for sharing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk



And for the love of things that go bang  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

@Spydro

Flavour and vaping goodness

I fully understand your love for avo's

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

My run around set up for today. 

Minivolt
Merlin mini
And some juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Reo / RM2 (aka Thumper)
> 
> Still the *tobacco mouth to lung king* - and proudly so - for several years now....
> 
> View attachment 94117


I don't think they setup will ever die. As bullet proof as they come!

I miss the ruggedness of my reos. I would never really worry about them or even flinch when they dropped.

Come to think about it, when they dropped I was more worried about the floor. I messed up some laminated floors with a reo  

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MORGENLATTE

Mg teslacig with mad hatter v2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mahir

Heading off to Langebaan for a weekend away. Just grabbed this setup and my charger with extra batts. Anyone know of any vape shops around? This Life of Pie is good, but not an ADV.


----------



## Spydro

Rafique said:


> @Spydro
> 
> Flavour and vaping goodness
> 
> I fully understand your love for avo's
> 
> View attachment 94352



Yep, Avo's for the win.

Of the 3 dozen plus RTA's I originally bought for the TC mods since coming here, the 6 Avo's are the only ones that won't end up in the trash. They are brilliant on a mech, and I have lots of those.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Mahir said:


> Heading off to Langebaan for a weekend away. Just grabbed this setup and my charger with extra batts. Anyone know of any vape shops around? This Life of Pie is good, but not an ADV.


Not that I know of, but @DoubleD lives around there and should know better.


----------



## Rob Fisher

The REO P67 has come out of retirement to drive the Hellfire Havoc RDA! I think I need to get out the Sanding Pads to restore the P67 to it's former glory because a dual 26g Ni80 7 wrap setup in the Havoc is really nice!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Genosmate

Monster Squonker complete with elastic band to stop the *****!! door falling off

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 9


----------



## gdigitel

Something different at work today. Actually quite a few different flavours going on.






Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

gdigitel said:


> Something different at work today. Actually quite a few different flavours going on.



That is still one of my favourite setups! Resin Pico and Hadaly ROCKS!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

I'm squonking DIY Tex-Mex Mesquite in a Goon LP on my murder Reo P67 this morning.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## clinton.spaceship

Serrrpent RDTA on the Vaporesso Nebula

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

gdigitel said:


> Something different at work today. Actually quite a few different flavours going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Love the colour @gdigitel !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MORGENLATTE

Just whipped Out my Sigelei swallowtail and 13heavens 9 hells dripper. Testing some new liquids

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Pushing the limits of my OCD...
Testing a newly picked up peerless so far, not bad. Just sad my hands tips don't fit properly.
What is it with geekvape making catch-cups that are like the Imperial system... Nothing bleddie fits


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Phantom/NarBA. Actually it has been a long time since I have had so many different devices I'm very happy with... in fact I don't know if I have ever had as many devices that I'm happy with at once. Phantom/NarBA, Phantom/Skyline, REO P67/Havoc, Billet Box/Exocet, Pico/Hadaly, Knight/NarDA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Do you put XXX in all of them @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Do you put XXX in all of them @Rob Fisher ?



Yes I do...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez

This SXK Hadaly is amaxing. Xxx just pops on this alien single coil.

Must say the little Halcyon is a trooper.

But super impressed with the SXK Hadaly.





Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Mahir

Living the beach life this weekend. A pity there are no vape shops near Langebaan. I need juice LOL

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Waine

Not a drop of leak from this surprising Proto. Yet. And yes, the 510 pin is nice and long on this atty. Enjoying my Wild Mint DIY on this lovely Friday evening.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny

I'm living the Mech life, brought nothing but my Claymore and some RDA's with me this trip.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes I do...



Does it taste different in each setup?


----------



## boxerulez

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Does it taste different in each setup?


My 2c. It tastes the exact same menthol in every setup Ive had it in except in the Goon/Icon and Sxk Hadaly the fruits come forward.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Does it taste different in each setup?



There are slight differences in each with differing airflows... and of course slight differences with statuses of the wicks and coils. The Havoc is more menthol and more airy while the Skyline and BB's very similar and the NarBA almost slightly sweeter... but the differences are small.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## gdigitel

I had an Alien encounter today. It even tried to probe my mouth, leaving a delicious Butter Pecan surprise. I loved it.





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Scouse45

Some strawberry shortcake diy courtesy of my mate @Greyz giving my goon a run... Super rugby, then IPL and premier league! Niiiiiiice!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Tisha

My early Mothersday gift...loving it...thank you hubby @SAVaper xx

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## CeeJay

Vaping away while assisting my Fiance with a Mathematics assignment.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KB_314

In my hand for the past week.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Scouse45

KB_314 said:


> In my hand for the past week.
> View attachment 94518


Gorgeous setup man!! Where u pick up the boxer from its stunning

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314

Scouse45 said:


> Gorgeous setup man!! Where u pick up the boxer from its stunning


Thank you  
I got it from esauce.co.uk but they no longer stock them. Now only available from gingervaper.com (esauce have their own design called the "Rebel" - very cool)


----------



## Comrad Juju

Squonking like a beast


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Muneer

//uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170513/34e7ce28c20ffe8b3c3ab040e53bdac9.jpg[/IMGTOP combo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muneer

TOP Combo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> Phantom/NarBA. Actually it has been a long time since I have had so many different devices I'm very happy with... in fact I don't know if I have ever had as many devices that I'm happy with at once. Phantom/NarBA, Phantom/Skyline, REO P67/Havoc, Billet Box/Exocet, Pico/Hadaly, Knight/NarDA.
> View attachment 94426
> View attachment 94427
> View attachment 94428
> View attachment 94429



Wow. That pico hadaly is awesome. Where did u get the drip tip from. Been looking for something for my hadaly for some time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> Wow. That pico hadaly is awesome. Where did u get the drip tip from. Been looking for something for my hadaly for some time



White Owl Mods in Poland. http://wom.esklep.info/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

@Petrus thank you sir... cracked open smooth famous tobacco today... gonna mix 400ml tonight... winner of note

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus

incredible_hullk said:


> @Petrus thank you sir... cracked open smooth famous tobacco today... gonna mix 400ml tonight... winner of note
> View attachment 94543


I must admit @incredible_hullk, I think it is by far my best tobacco.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ettiennedj



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scoob

Love these babies. Hadaly life is the only life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Cobrali

So sold the duo today for something a bit more pocket friendly! Now my latest handcheck. Vaping Fresh Vapor Liquid Kiwiberries in a dotmod Petri V2 on a dotbox 75w @45w





Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Daniel

Rocking it old school today .... some CLY Cherry Tobacco DIY I completely forgot about not too bad ..... 
Still one of the sexiest atties IMHO

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Jp1905

Finally I get to jump on the Therion train!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## DirtyD

Jp1905 said:


> Finally I get to jump on the Therion train!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk








Congrats on the Therion, you lost the plot you should've kept your Minikin 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Thought I'd bust out the Hadaly and Therion this week...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Waine

A nice combo after a challenging Monday.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wapari with Armor 1.0 and a new Vapour Mountain Juice for beta testing... not sure about beta because this juice is ready for the world as far as I am concerned!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Wapari with Armor 1.0 and a new Vapour Mountain Juice for beta testing... not sure about beta because this juice is ready for the world as far as I am concerned!
> View attachment 94737
> View attachment 94738


Definitely visiting

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Definitely visiting



Pull in @Stosta!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtyD

Rob Fisher said:


> Wapari with Armor 1.0 and a new Vapour Mountain Juice for beta testing... not sure about beta because this juice is ready for the world as far as I am concerned!
> View attachment 94737
> View attachment 94738



Jealous much. Whats the profile , menthol with? Assume its the Try Me juice ‍ I also need some...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

DirtyD said:


> Jealous much. Whats the profile , menthol with? Assume its the Try Me juice ‍ I also need some...



All I can say is it's a Menthol Fruits...  And yes it is the Try Me Juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Stosta said:


> Definitely visiting



And this is why you going to get knocked-out son, you supposed to be training for our fight not faffing about at @Rob Fisher , get it together @Stosta .

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stosta

Feliks Karp said:


> And this is why you going to get knocked-out son, you supposed to be training for our fight not faffing about at @Rob Fisher , get it together @Stosta .


Hahaha!

Visiting Rob is part of my training, I'm going to bring a posse up from Durban to help me fight. 

If you've ever seen a Durban fight you must know that the guy picking on someone is going to get his friends involved, the bartenders and owners also tend to jump over the bar and get in there, next thing the girls are in it too, cousins get called from 50kms away, and there's usually some random old guy that runs around breaking furniture in the background.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lalla

Coke / Pico and Strawberry Deliciousness. Loving this juice it states sweet and smells amazing @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Waine

Some office dripping in between a mountain of paper work. The Sapor 25 on the Predator and the Goon 24 on the Tesla.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Feliks Karp

Stosta said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Visiting Rob is part of my training, I'm going to bring a posse up from Durban to help me fight.
> 
> If you've ever seen a Durban fight you must know that the guy picking on someone is going to get his friends involved, the bartenders and owners also tend to jump over the bar and get in there, next thing the girls are in it too, cousins get called from 50kms away, and there's usually some random old guy that runs around breaking furniture in the background.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Amir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Heino13

Got out an old subtank v1 still. Got some menthol in for the day





Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Waine

A nice end to the evening. Trying the extension tube on the Pharaoh. The RX 2/3 with three Batteries carries the now taller Pharaoh much better. 

Man, I love menthol now. My whole DIY is menthol or mint oriented. XXX is the only commercial juice I buy now which BTW, I sometimes adulterate with a menthol mix in a dripper.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GerritVisagie

I recently discovered I like menthol too. 
I need some XXX to try


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Very happy to see more people appreciating the menthol in juices! Here is the Pine Cone Wapari with the new Armor 1.0 on top... no need to mention what juice is being used.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tai

@Rob Fisher, what are your thoughts on tge Armor so far uncle?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tai said:


> @Rob Fisher, what are your thoughts on tge Armor so far uncle?



Great RDA... good airflow, good flavour, easy build and looks great... I love the single coil option... one comment I would make is that it will probably be best suited as a BF atty because I find with the single coil that it needs to be dripped often. I have a 20700 Squonker on order and the Armor is earmarked for that.

Happy I got an Armor and happy I got it at RRP.


----------



## Waine

Wednesday — and some DIY dripping amongst the mountain of work. Oh how variety makes life more interesting?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ShamZ



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## stephen.johnson2

ShamZ said:


> View attachment 94850



Hi what mod is that?, i am looking for a squonker.....was it pricey?


----------



## ShamZ

stephen.johnson2 said:


> Hi what mod is that?, i am looking for a squonker.....was it pricey?


Coppervape. I wish someone kept these locally, had to bring it in from China. They are very far from pricey lol.

Squonking is awesome man, makes so much sense. If you cant wait and are on a budget, look at the pico squeeze. I run one of those daily too


----------



## Andre

At last, some cooler weather in Koringberg.
Reo Mini and OL16 with DIY Spicy Black Tea.
Specially for @Caramia

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Blu_Marlin

stephen.johnson2 said:


> Hi what mod is that?, i am looking for a squonker.....was it pricey?





ShamZ said:


> Coppervape. I wish someone kept these locally, had to bring it in from China. They are very far from pricey lol.
> 
> Squonking is awesome man, makes so much sense. If you cant wait and are on a budget, look at the pico squeeze. I run one of those daily too


Not to detract from the thread, the Coppervape squonker is available locally here. It is a mech mod so proceed with caution

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Needed to play with something else for a change so I dug out the Pico RTA from the display cabinet and put it on my Pico Mod.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Needed to play with something else for a change so I dug out the Pico RTA from the display cabinet and put it on my Pico Mod.
> View attachment 94879
> View attachment 94880
> View attachment 94881
> View attachment 94882



What the?? A quick look had me thinking you're vaping Douglasdale

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Needed to play with something else for a change so I dug out the Pico RTA from the display cabinet and put it on my Pico Mod.
> View attachment 94879
> View attachment 94880
> View attachment 94881
> View attachment 94882


Love the tribal design on that RTA. Suits the mod as well!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Love the tribal design on that RTA. Suits the mod as well!



It's my most expensive RTA (Titanium) in the herd and the hardest build of all and I just cannot get it to produce the flavour I expect from it.


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> It's my most expensive RTA (Titanium) in the herd and the hardest build of all and I just cannot get it to produce the flavour I expect from it.


You should ship it off to your coil guy and demand that he comes up with the perfect build for it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Noisy cricket v2 and mad dog rda

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Scouse45

Boss tank this! @Rob Fisher i found an Omni rta and u were right it's proper!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scouse45 said:


> Boss tank this! @Rob Fisher i found an Omni rta and u were right it's proper!!
> View attachment 94901



Yip it's way better than the Kylin as far as I'm concerned... it hasn't leaked a drop since I first got it and the flavour is pretty on point!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Tube mech Thursday baby. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

Nightwalker said:


> Noisy cricket v2 and mad dog rda
> View attachment 94893


Big up on cutting the button section out.


----------



## Nightwalker

Christos said:


> Big up on cutting the button section out.


Thanks man


----------



## Christos

Nightwalker said:


> Thanks man


I would have used a punch or something smaller to make a small hole where the light is just to be able to see what the batteries are doing.
How are you finding the press with the sleeve in the way?


----------



## Nightwalker

Christos said:


> I would have used a punch or something smaller to make a small hole where the light is just to be able to see what the batteries are doing.
> How are you finding the press with the sleeve in the way?


This works brilliant. I have no problems. This is probably the best sleeve for any device I've had. Really worth the buy


----------



## Christos

Nightwalker said:


> This works brilliant. I have no problems. This is probably the best sleeve for any device I've had. Really worth the buy


I have a sleeve but its annoying to take it off to charge batteries.
I still want a sleeve for the noisy cricket v1


----------



## Nightwalker

Christos said:


> I have a sleeve but its annoying to take it off to charge batteries.
> I still want a sleeve for the noisy cricket v1


Yes it sticks like a bug to a windscreen, but once passed the button, I pull from the bottom. Small price to pay to keep mod pretty


----------



## Stosta

Trying something different this morning!

Plenty of "blacked out" setups for the appropriately named juice!




It's a pity I still haven't figured out how to stop this tank from leaking, it's such a looker and has great flavour, but it's a real pain in the ass!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Mahir

That Hotcig is quite the looker

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hand Check!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

Smok Alien + Big Baby Beast + Resin Drip Tip:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Much better. Rebuilt with mini alien coil at 3mm ID. I think 2.5 would work better but good enough for now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Waine

Most pleased with the juice I finally perfected. And what better way to enjoy the elements of the juice than on a dripper?

There are better RDA's to test...and to be perfectly honest, this mod is great, superb! But the RTA was a bit of a disappointment. Still trying to get the "pro" thing.



But I am working on it.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig

Waine said:


> Most pleased with the juice I finally perfected. And what better way to enjoy the elements of the juice than on a dripper?
> 
> There are better RDA's to test...and to be perfectly honest, this mod is great, superb! But the RTA was a bit of a disappointment. Still trying to get the "pro" thing.
> 
> 
> 
> But I am working on it.
> 
> View attachment 95061
> 
> 
> View attachment 95062
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


7mg


----------



## Scouse45

That hotcig life! Love em

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## aktorsyl

Waine said:


> Most pleased with the juice I finally perfected. And what better way to enjoy the elements of the juice than on a dripper?
> 
> There are better RDA's to test...and to be perfectly honest, this mod is great, superb! But the RTA was a bit of a disappointment. Still trying to get the "pro" thing.
> 
> 
> 
> But I am working on it.
> 
> View attachment 95061
> 
> 
> View attachment 95062
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That name intrigues me - what's in it?


----------



## RayDeny

Nothing like a couple chunks of brass in your hand.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## daniel craig

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 95103


Seeing this mod after a long time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pure bliss! Senator with Skyline!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine

aktorsyl said:


> That name intrigues me - what's in it?



The main ingredient is Wild garden mint Concentrate — painstakingly cold extracted for 6 months in 70% proof alcohol, filtered 5 times. It's the normal garden mint leaves.

Then only 6.5% of this concentrate is mixed with another "secret mint" flavor I buy and with a simple crystal menthol concentrate I also make.

Loving it. Made 6 X 120ml bottles. My new ADV.

I wish someone will do a "blind" taste with me, to get an opinion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine

RayDeny said:


> Nothing like a couple chunks of brass in your hand.



Especially when you have just given them a good clean. Gosh, they look brand new.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JsPLAYn

Waine said:


> The main ingredient is Wild garden mint Concentrate — painstakingly cold extracted for 6 months in 70% proof alcohol, filtered 5 times. It's the normal garden mint leaves.
> 
> Then only 6.5% of this concentrate is mixed with another "secret mint" flavor I buy and with a simple crystal menthol concentrate I also make.
> 
> Loving it. Made 6 X 120ml bottles. My new ADV.
> 
> I wish someone will do a "blind" taste with me, to get an opinion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that process ok,health wise? No long term effects etc

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77

Thanks @Rob Fisher for the Subtank, old school and loving it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## aktorsyl

Waine said:


> The main ingredient is Wild garden mint Concentrate — painstakingly cold extracted for 6 months in 70% proof alcohol, filtered 5 times. It's the normal garden mint leaves.
> 
> Then only 6.5% of this concentrate is mixed with another "secret mint" flavor I buy and with a simple crystal menthol concentrate I also make.
> 
> Loving it. Made 6 X 120ml bottles. My new ADV.
> 
> I wish someone will do a "blind" taste with me, to get an opinion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn, that sounds bloody amazing. No other flavouring over the mint&menthol?


----------



## KZOR

Just received this beauty today ......... Evic Primo Mini 80W Mod. 
Thanks @BumbleBee for the excellent service and the complementary bottle of 30ml Kiwitchy which you included. Nice touch. 
Fantastic service. Busy uploading the video i made for those interested in also purchasing this mod.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## BumbleBee

KZOR said:


> Just received this beauty today ......... Evic Primo Mini 80W Mod.
> Thanks @BumbleBee for the excellent service and the complementary bottle of 30ml Kiwitchy which you included. Nice touch.
> Fantastic service. Busy uploading the video i made for those interested in also purchasing this mod.
> View attachment 95216
> View attachment 95217


May it give you many happy vapes


----------



## BioHAZarD

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ettiennedj

Relaxing dop with a buddy. Diy Sticky toffee in the dripper and SMAC in the old faithful ammit





Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nightwalker

well things escalated fast. Last pic I had the mad dog rda on the cricket v2.
Here I'm a happy camper with the desire rabies RDA. Probably the most underrated dripper on the market..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

Spoilt myself to a new battery door...Therion,where have you been all my life!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DirtyD

BF1 online + mr Leak RTA  

Anyone figured out how to get the Kylin to NOT leak 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nailedit77

Perfect day in the 031

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vape_r



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Pit stop done.. ready for the week in middelburg nogal ... 24 with my strawberry milkshake now that I can taste cap sweet strawberry unlike strawberry ripe and xxx in the 22

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir

Hand check for today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Rocking this today

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

My first RDA:

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2


----------



## Lloydb

Got my bonestock eleaf ijust s. Old faithful?


----------



## Cobrali

Good evening from Swziland!





Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Daniel

DirtyD said:


> BF1 online + mr Leak RTA
> 
> Anyone figured out how to get the Kylin to NOT leak



Personally I suspect the first batch was a "bad" 510 batch.
I gave up and emailed Vandy Vape info@vandyvape.com.
Send pics of wicking method , build deck , and leaking evidence on mod.
Also send packaging pics like QR code etc for verification.

Haven't heard from them will report back.

@Silver if inappropriate please move to the Kylin thread if needed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

Old school mod hand check with some new school juice 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Popped my Peerless on a friend's gold AL85:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Muneer

Handcheck






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro

Have been vaping these six combos 24 hours per for about 2-3 days.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Oceanic Vapes

Still testing my backups to see if they work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir

Hotcig r150 with the Druga RDA, AV Gyre with the Icon RDA, Custom box with the Pharaoh RTA. Must say I was surprised by the Pharaoh, the airflow on this tanks is buttery smoooooth

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaveTroll

Handcheck for this evening





Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape

KB_314 said:


> Boxer with Petri V2 & Paulies Coffee Cake
> View attachment 84076


damn is that the dna 250 chip 1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

It's Blackbird 18mg in the RM2 for the win

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rafique

CaveTroll said:


> Handcheck for this evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk



Which Fuchia mod is that


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> It's Blackbird 18mg in the RM2 for the win
> 
> View attachment 95713


That looks so shiny! 
Timeless masterpieces!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> That looks so shiny!
> Timeless masterpieces!



Quite right @Christos 
Since May14 its been in daily operation and not a sausage of a problem
I changed the post screw about a month ago - was quite excited to do that. Hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaveTroll

Rafique said:


> Which Fuchia mod is that


The newest one, the duo-3. By happy accident Kurt at VapeAway got himself a pike of pre release stock. Beauty of a mod

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaveTroll

Pile not pike... damned tiny keys

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> It's Blackbird 18mg in the RM2 for the win
> 
> View attachment 95713



For some reason I feel like I really need to try this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> For some reason I feel like I really need to try this



Definitely @Amir 
The RM2 is not going to win any cloud blowing comps, neither does it handle monstrous coils
But for simple high nic tobacco mouth to lung - it still holds the number 1 spot in my vape life
Flavour is vivid and throat hit is very strong.


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Definitely @Amir
> The RM2 is not going to win any cloud blowing comps, neither does it handle monstrous coils
> But for simple high nic tobacco mouth to lung - it still holds the number 1 spot in my vape life
> Flavour is vivid and throat hit is very strong.



It really does sound enticing and I feel like I'm missing out on something... The name Blackbird and RM2 has an air of mystery around around it. Almost like an invitation to the dark side. Sounds way cooler than Nautilus mini with vision spinner battery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Definitely @Amir
> The RM2 is not going to win any cloud blowing comps, neither does it handle monstrous coils
> But for simple high nic tobacco mouth to lung - it still holds the number 1 spot in my vape life
> Flavour is vivid and throat hit is very strong.


For robustness, simplicity and continuous satisfaction these setups IMHO are hard to beat. Still king for me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> For robustness, simplicity and continuous satisfaction these setups IMHO are hard to beat. Still king for me!



I'm in Saudi Arabia for 2 months of the year after the fasting month, I go for 2 weeks in the fasting month, I go for a week or so in December, and I travel to 2-3 other destinations in the world on an annual basis... I need something robust and bulletproof


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> It really does sound enticing and I feel like I'm missing out on something... The name Blackbird and RM2 has an air of mystery around around it. Almost like an invitation to the dark side. Sounds way cooler than Nautilus mini with vision spinner battery



Lol @Amir 

Problem with Blackbird is that it shreds coils and wicks like a ferocious dragon that is on a rampage.

So for me it doesnt go well with commercial coils. I have tried. Thats why it works well on the RM2, which i can dryburn and rewick every 6ml. But it lasts long because I dont chain vape it and its only for the occasional toot. 6ml lasts me about 3 days or so. Sometimes even more.


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Lol @Amir
> 
> Problem with Blackbird is that it shreds coils and wicks like a ferocious dragon that is on a rampage.
> 
> So for me it doesnt go well with commercial coils. I have tried. Thats why it works well on the RM2, which i can dryburn and rewick every 6ml. But it lasts long because I dont chain vape it and its only for the occasional toot. 6ml lasts me about 3 days or so. Sometimes even more.



I don't necessarily need blackbird per se.... I do need a set up that's fool proof. Imagine, for instance, I was 3 days in to my 2 month ork trip, and my therion failed on me like it did a few days ago... I do have access to a few resources out there who could maybe assist me in obtaining a new device through back channels as e-cigs are highly regulated in the kingdom... But that would be a lengthy and time consuming process


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> I'm in Saudi Arabia for 2 months of the year after the fasting month, I go for 2 weeks in the fasting month, I go for a week or so in December, and I travel to 2-3 other destinations in the world on an annual basis... I need something robust and bulletproof


Reo for sure. Last time I dropped a reo it broke tiles in the kitchen  

I use reos for hiking and daily drivers when out and about because of the juice bottle "reserve".
Having 8ml of juice in the mod also helps for an all day setup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> I don't necessarily need blackbird per se.... I do need a set up that's fool proof. Imagine, for instance, I was 3 days in to my 2 month ork trip, and my therion failed on me like it did a few days ago... I do have access to a few resources out there who could maybe assist me in obtaining a new device through back channels as e-cigs are highly regulated in the kingdom... But that would be a lengthy and time consuming process



A Reo with RM2 gets a big vote from me for tobacco MTL vaping and robustness/reliability.

I dont enjoy it as much for the lighter fruitier vapes / menthol vapes because i prefer those in restricted lung hit mode.


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> Reo for sure. Last time I dropped a reo it broke tiles in the kitchen
> 
> I use reos for hiking and daily drivers when out and about because of the juice bottle "reserve".
> Having 8ml of juice in the mod also helps for an all day setup.



I need a reo then... break it down for me please. What is RM2 vs P67 vs Grand vs ??


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> A Reo with RM2 gets a big vote from me for tobacco MTL vaping and robustness/reliability.
> 
> I dont enjoy it as much for the lighter fruitier vapes / menthol vapes because i prefer those in restricted lung hit mode.



But that would come down to the build right? So 2 atty's with different builds and a pair of bottles juice in reserve with different flavor profiles ought to do the trick


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> I need a reo then... break it down for me please. What is RM2 vs P67 vs Grand vs ??


P67 can take 22mm atty's. Reo grand sl can take 22 aswell but a 16mm atty is better.

Rm2 is a 16mm atty I think. Ol16 atty is robust with many types of airflows.
Grand has top button, p67 side button.

Both amazing mech mods.


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> But that would come down to the build right? So 2 atty's with different builds and a pair of bottles juice in reserve with different flavor profiles ought to do the trick


I prefer a single flavour profile per reo. The juice profile tends to linger in a reo so be mindful of mixing juices.
That's why I have 2 reos.


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> P67 can take 22mm atty's. Reo grand sl can take 22 aswell but a 16mm atty is better.
> 
> Rm2 is a 16mm atty I think. Ol16 atty is robust with many types of airflows.
> Grand has top button, p67 side button.
> 
> Both amazing mech mods.



Nailed it on the first try... Either i'm really smart or you're highly skilled... Either way its a win win. And so the search begins...RM2 with OL16 sounds about right for me because a side button could mean accidental firing in my long flowing white robes


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> Nailed it on the first try... Either i'm really smart or you're highly skilled... Either way its a win win. And so the search begins...RM2 with OL16 sounds about right for me because a side button could mean accidental firing in my long flowing white robes


They both have locking mechanisms to prevent firing. 
The grand locking mechanism is more practical though as you twist the button. 
The p67 you open the door and slide a piece of delerin over the battery. I prefer the p67 in hand but it's subjective.
I have an ol16 that I use daily that's older than a year and still looks and performs like day 1.


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> They both have locking mechanisms to prevent firing.
> The grand locking mechanism is more practical though as you twist the button.
> The p67 you open the door and slide a piece of delerin over the battery. I prefer the p67 in hand but it's subjective.
> I have an ol16 that I use daily that's older than a year and still looks and performs like day 1.


 
On the fly, if i forget to lock, the top fire would be a better option no? i also like the look of @Silver RM2


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> On the fly, if i forget to lock, the top fire would be a better option no? i also like the look of @Silver RM2


Whatever floats your boat. 
Yes top fire lock is good.
RM2 is single coil restricted lung hit.
Ol16 can do single coils and duals and also variable airflow.

P67 with ol16 and lizard in the background in focus

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Christos said:


> Whatever floats your boat.
> Yes top fire lock is good.
> RM2 is single coil restricted lung hit.
> Ol16 can do single coils and duals and also variable airflow.
> 
> P67 with ol16 and lizard in the background in focus
> View attachment 95716


This looks like a first-person view of Lt. Data scanning for structural anomalies on an alien planet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> Whatever floats your boat.
> Yes top fire lock is good.
> RM2 is single coil restricted lung hit.
> Ol16 can do single coils and duals and also variable airflow.
> 
> P67 with ol16 and lizard in the background in focus
> View attachment 95716



ok now I'm two minded lol. Fate always has it that if its something I really want, it's neither cheap nor readily available... So I will do my homework and see what I can find

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> ok now I'm two minded lol. Fate always has it that if its something I really want, it's neither cheap nor readily available... So I will do my homework and see what I can find


Thats a general trend for me when trying to purchase anything... usually find the spec I want only to realise 1. It's not available at all 2. It's not stocked anywhere. 
Such a terrible thing with all my purchases not only vape related.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> Thats a general trend for me when trying to purchase anything... usually find the spec I want only to realise 1. It's not available at all 2. It's not stocked anywhere.
> Such a terrible thing with all my purchases not only vape related.



It's so bad on my end that the wife refuses to go shopping with me.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Andre

Amir said:


> ok now I'm two minded lol. Fate always has it that if its something I really want, it's neither cheap nor readily available... So I will do my homework and see what I can find


Top button is safer for sure. If you forget to lock, the top position is an extra safeguard. I actually never lock my top button reos as I carry them in a way that nothing can accidentally fire them. Side button is more of a problem if you forget to lock it. I had one in the car's cup holder firing and nearly wrecked that Reo Woodvil in the process. The Reo P67 (side button), however, is much more of a looker than the Reo Grand (top button). Not a fan of the RM2, but the OL16 is my bf atomizer of choice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Andre said:


> Top button is safer for sure. If you forget to lock, the top position is an extra safeguard. I actually never lock my top button reos as I carry them in a way that nothing can accidentally fire them. Side button is more of a problem if you forget to lock it. I had one in the car's cup holder firing and nearly wrecked that Reo Woodvil in the process. The Reo P67 (side button), however, is much more of a looker than the Reo Grand (top button). Not a fan of the RM2, but the OL16 is my bf atomizer of choice.



I've managed to secure an OL16, I'm now working on a P67 but they're so scarce. I need a kind forum member to make my day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes

I'm blue daba dee daba dum

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

And we're off to a great start. Some xxx musk and it's smooth sweets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

Amir said:


> And we're off to a great start. Some xxx musk and it's smooth sweets.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you are not doing so already, try to position the airhole away from you in the position that you vape in. To prevent gurgling. With duals a horizontal imaginary line through them should be parallel to your vaping position. Hope that makes sense.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Andre said:


> If you are not doing so already, try to position the airhole away from you in the position that you vape in. To prevent gurgling. With duals a horizontal imaginary line through them should be parallel to your vaping position. Hope that makes sense.



All I heard was bla bla bla flavor, bla bla flavor, flavor bleh... Just kidding... I'm testing it on single coil for now... So far I find it pleasant... Gonna try to make it dual cause I need a lil more harsh than pleasant

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb

CaveTroll said:


> Handcheck for this evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk



'sup

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

Andre said:


> If you are not doing so already, try to position the airhole away from you in the position that you vape in. To prevent gurgling. With duals a horizontal imaginary line through them should be parallel to your vaping position. Hope that makes sense.



Ok so I switched to dual coil and I'm hanging 10 for my guy to deliver for me a 6mg Green Ape (low mint) juice... It's like an apple mint kind of vibe. I think it's part of the Nasty Juice line. The 3mg smells amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wapari Nano DNA 75 direct from Helsinki Finland! Just landed!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## KB_314

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> damn is that the dna 250 chip 1


Nope, I went for the SX350j v2 chip, with single 26650

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Pitstop done and both my new friends are up and running  

A very expensive but satisfying week






Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

All dressed up and nowhere to go...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## KB_314

So happy to finally have my Woodvil up-and-running again. Collected the parts today, got the broken 510 out (a small struggle with my clumsy hands) and tapped the new one in. Good as new! 
Since I don't have an extra OL16, I went for my last remaining Cyclone (with stock air hole) instead of a Hadaly which I still haven't warmed up to. Flavourful, lively, warm MTL vape as good as it was 2 years ago when I first got it, now with Paulies Coffee Cake - my new winter breakfast setup for sure.
@Tai I have your bits and bobs waiting for Sunflower

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## BioHAZarD

The good old Doge v2






Sent from my Note 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

And we have clouds   















Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Caramia

CopperVape and REO Mini love:

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## DirtyD

Enjoying some Slam Dunk by Momo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Smoky Jordan

DirtyD said:


> Enjoying some Slam Dunk by Momo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really wish they made colour caps for the 22mm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

On the way to a well deserved golf day at Pearl Valley. Alien all snug in its new sleeve.






Damn i like not going to work  

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

At long last i received my 510 insulator of the Hadaly, all the way from the US . Coiled wicked and sitting on my regulated princess.
@Cor ..... thanks for selling me a device in such good condition. The juice you included as a added bonus also has a nice flavour ...... think the nic is abit high for me but my friend i gave it to is smiling broad. 
Knew the Hadaly would be a great squonk atty and it was all worth the wait.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> All dressed up and nowhere to go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And How is it? 
Are you in love yet?


----------



## Christos

I'm loving this setup.
Think I need another!
@SAVapeGear must be sitting at home crying because this setup is magnificent 
I'm so glad @SAVapeGear let me talk him into selling me the billet box!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> And How is it?
> Are you in love yet?



I'm in love woman 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> I'm in love woman
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you love my ex woman more than I do now

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Friday Desk Check. When you find the perfect use for a stationery holder LOL

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## DirtyD

Time for some NutterZ by @KZOR 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos

DirtyD said:


> Time for some NutterZ by @KZOR
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think your mod has a human thay was captured by the button. Oh the horror! 
Pokeball minikin

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> So you love my ex woman more than I do now



A lil change of lingerie and a touch of make up can do wonders

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BioHAZarD

BioHAZarD said:


> On the way to a well deserved golf day at Pearl Valley. Alien all snug in its new sleeve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn i like not going to work
> 
> Sent from my Note 4


The OMNI suvived the golf cart
Only leaked once due to overfilling. And luckily the Alien was in the sleeve. The only thing that suffered was the golf game.
  

Definitely the best rta i have bought to date.


Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314

Christos said:


> I'm loving this setup.
> Think I need another!
> @SAVapeGear must be sitting at home crying because this setup is magnificent
> I'm so glad @SAVapeGear let me talk him into selling me the billet box!
> View attachment 95839


Shock & disbelief

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## SAVapeGear

KB_314 said:


> Shock & disbelief
> View attachment 95879


I just helped a friend out. 

Will try and get another one for myself. 

At least I still have my blue one to keep me going.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos

SAVapeGear said:


> I just helped a friend out.
> 
> Will try and get another one for myself.
> 
> At least I still have my blue one to keep me going.


Much appreciated.
You sir are a legend!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## swartzkennedy4

been my setup since last month and cant get enuf of the ncv juice line yumy yum 





Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Serpent Mini back in action after glass cracked 2 months ago. Oh how i missed this RTA. Lots of guys here fortunate to have HE devices, but for me as a single dad to 2 wonderful kids, this is MY HE RTA. Just love it

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe

DirtyD said:


> Time for some NutterZ by @KZOR
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That liquid looks delicious. Any chance of a link to @KZOR recipe for this?


----------



## Waine

aktorsyl said:


> Damn, that sounds bloody amazing. No other flavouring over the mint&menthol?



No, just those 3 flavours. The Wild, natural mint with the alcohol is the star of the show, giving off unique flavour.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Mad dog rabies RDA and cricket v2

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

Did some Mech cleaning and vaping this evening. Very rewarding.













I'm a born again menthol / mint man...

Nothing like messing around with different flavours in an RDA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Waine said:


> Did some Mech cleaning and vaping this evening. Very rewarding.
> 
> View attachment 95907
> 
> 
> View attachment 95908
> 
> 
> View attachment 95909
> 
> 
> View attachment 95910
> 
> 
> I'm a born again menthol / mint man...
> 
> Nothing like messing around with different flavours in an RDA.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oooo all shiny. Nicely done

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

DirtyD said:


> Time for some NutterZ by @KZOR
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice setup

I think i also need a goon

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bush Vaper



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Nightwalker

Bush Vaper said:


> View attachment 95911


Well hello gorgeous


----------



## BioHAZarD

Bush Vaper said:


> View attachment 95911


Wow. Awesome setup.

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## Christos

Waine said:


> Did some Mech cleaning and vaping this evening. Very rewarding.
> 
> View attachment 95907
> 
> 
> View attachment 95908
> 
> 
> View attachment 95909
> 
> 
> View attachment 95910
> 
> 
> I'm a born again menthol / mint man...
> 
> Nothing like messing around with different flavours in an RDA.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When is that goon getting a good brasso


----------



## Spydro

Christos said:


> P67 can take 22mm atty's.



24mm BF RDA's fit just fine on P67's too. With the right 24's and the right builds in them for the joose ran in them you will get clouds of flavor rich vapor.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

Looks like good weather for gaming today!

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 2


----------



## Nightwalker

Troll RTA on the v2 cricket

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nightwalker

This setup works out well.
Rabies RDA on cricket v2
Troll RTA on the rx200s
Much much flavour

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheV

The start of a beautiful Sunday morning:

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Strontium



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TheV

Strontium said:


> View attachment 96004


Is that a copper big baby?!
Looks fantastic!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bryce

Just got this thi morning 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryce

With the new 20700 bats





Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

Sunday afternoon Meching....

Cleaned the 2 Goons up nicely....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

I got so OCD after someone said my Goon needs some Brasso, I gave it such a good clean (Not with Brasso) it now looks pink on the Battlestar.







"Man, you gotta love these Goons!"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Flava

Waine said:


> View attachment 96011
> 
> 
> Sunday afternoon Meching....
> 
> Cleaned the 2 Goons up nicely....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







Agreed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Waine said:


> I got so OCD after someone said my Goon needs some Brasso, I gave it such a good clean (Not with Brasso) it now looks pink on the Battlestar.
> 
> View attachment 96013
> 
> 
> View attachment 96014
> 
> 
> "Man, you gotta love these Goons!"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. You shouldn't listen to everything I say


----------



## Tashy

I just can't get enough of this! 
Reaver's White Capel is absolutely my best, my no.1 go-to juice...since forever, the nicotine is as smooth as a baby's bottom 
Also got Vivacious Vanilla, Love me some vanilla and lastly another great one called Wick Candy (excellent cotton candy)
We'll be doing a review shortly on all the other juices @Dietz

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Scott

Here is my first attempt at posting a picture of my pride and joy. My Kooper Plus with a Griffen 25. I may upgrade one day but this "big lady" will always have a special place in my heart!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Scott

Scott said:


> Here is my first attempt at posting a picture of my pride and joy. My Kooper Plus with a Griffen 25. I may upgrade one day but this "big lady" will always have a special place in my heart!


I forgot to mention my custom made tip by @hands!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Billet Box's went with to JHB but the Wapari Nano and Skyline got a lot of airtime!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## DirtyD

SmokeyJoe said:


> That liquid looks delicious. Any chance of a link to @KZOR recipe for this?




here you go bud,

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1448038/NutterZ - KZOR

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Tashy said:


> I just can't get enough of this!
> Reaver's White Capel is absolutely my best, my no.1 go-to juice...since forever, the nicotine is as smooth as a baby's bottom
> Also got Vivacious Vanilla, Love me some vanilla and lastly another great one called Wick Candy (excellent cotton candy)
> We'll be doing a review shortly on all the other juices @Dietz



I would like to know how the cotton candy came out as its one of my favorite flavor profiles.


----------



## Christos

These are flavour beasts!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Angelus

Hmmmm what's on my mind right now 

1. Whyyyyyy can't I sleeeeppp
2. I also want a nice tank thingie my al85 came with the tfv8 baby beast but some of the ones on the forum look so nice lol
3. Mmmmm warm tea

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Angelus said:


> Hmmmm what's on my mind right now
> 
> 1. Whyyyyyy can't I sleeeeppp
> 2. I also want a nice tank thingie my al85 came with the tfv8 baby beast but some of the ones on the forum look so nice lol
> 3. Mmmmm warm tea



What's in your hand not what's on your mind 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> These are flavour beasts!
> View attachment 96160



That ultem button and tip tho 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Some mallowshake single coil smoothness after a rough day of hunger games 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Angelus

Amir said:


> What's in your hand not what's on your mind
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Omggggg lol opps sorry lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Amir

Angelus said:


> Omggggg lol opps sorry lol



Happens to the best of us bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RayDeny

Early morning vape, copper dose not like the tropics.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mahir

RayDeny said:


> Early morning vape, copper dose not like the tropics.



Name me a price for that mech. I wanted one since they got released. Is it Authentic? I want!!!


----------



## RayDeny

Mahir said:


> Name me a price for that mech. I wanted one since they got released. Is it Authentic? I want!!!



Yip, she is Authentic, had a work mate go to them and collect from where they are made. If you can get your hands on one , you will not be sorry.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> These are flavour beasts!
> View attachment 96160



100% agree... My two favourite setups!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

My two current favourites!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Spydro

Brought back into service the Reo Quilted Maple Mech Woodvil/Naval Brass Nuppin' for a new DIY I mixed up,

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10


----------



## Angelus

Amir said:


> Happens to the best of us bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lol that was blind lol anyway have awsome day


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Waiting on that siren to indicate fast breaking time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Amir said:


> Waiting on that siren to indicate fast breaking time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Pure flavor bliss!! Reo with 6mg XXX to make up for nicotine lost and Skyline with mystery juice because I've been a good boy and I needed a treat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Vaping Bliss






Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Cobrali

First tank i ever enjoyed! No leaks and flavour is there unlike all my other past tanks! Thanks @Takie and @Rob Fisher for organising!






Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Designerama



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

With 6mg hazeworks crush... what a flavor man... pure bliss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

NarBA time on top of a Wapari DNA... Flavour supreme!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny

Rob Fisher said:


> NarBA time on top of a Wapari DNA... Flavour supreme!
> View attachment 96454
> View attachment 96455
> View attachment 96456
> View attachment 96457



Rob, how is that NarBa going?


----------



## Rob Fisher

RayDeny said:


> Rob, how is that NarBa going?



@RayDeny the NarBA is a fantastic device and the flavour is really good... the issue I have with it is it goes through juice at a rate of knots (and I don't mind that because the flavour is so good) but filling it all the time drives me mad... but as a desk device with a bottle of XXX right next to it it really shines. It's one atty I doubt I will ever sell...


----------



## Rob Fisher

@RayDeny I have ordered a Squonk Pin for it so it will be a squonking RDTA and I think that may just be the Chicken Dinner I'm looking for!


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> @RayDeny I have ordered a Squonk Pin for it so it will be a squonking RDTA and I think that may just be the Chicken Dinner I'm looking for!


But what mod will it run on


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> But what mod will it run on



Arkon 20700 probably... but will try it on the P67 as well! 

Like these but mine is blue... being made at the moment...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Arkon 20700 probably... but will try it on the P67 as well!
> 
> Like these but mine is blue... being made at the moment...
> View attachment 96483
> View attachment 96484

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RayDeny

Rob Fisher said:


> @RayDeny I have ordered a Squonk Pin for it so it will be a squonking RDTA and I think that may just be the Chicken Dinner I'm looking for!



Squinting a NarBa....... oh man I think I need to go clean myself! Might just be the one atty I would have to pay over RRP for.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RayDeny

I


Rob Fisher said:


> Arkon 20700 probably... but will try it on the P67 as well!
> 
> Like these but mine is blue... being made at the moment...
> View attachment 96483
> View attachment 96484



Is that a 3D printed sqonk mod that Mr. Rob is purchasing? I thought you disliked them to no end?


----------



## Christos

RayDeny said:


> I
> 
> 
> Is that a 3D printed sqonk mod that Mr. Rob is purchasing? I thought you disliked them to no end?


The finish on them is outstanding and also they have silver contacts with a claimed 0 voltage drop.


----------



## Rob Fisher

RayDeny said:


> I
> 
> 
> Is that a 3D printed sqonk mod that Mr. Rob is purchasing? I thought you disliked them to no end?



I did... but this one is done with alumite and I tested one and I'm interested to play with a 20700 mech...


----------



## RayDeny

Rob Fisher said:


> I did... but this one is done with alumite and I tested one and I'm interested to play with a 20700 mech...


Would be very interested to hear your thought once you have a good play with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RayDeny said:


> Would be very interested to hear your thought once you have a good play with it.



Roger that! Based on the one I tested I'm sure it will be a CHicken Dinner... my Armor V1 is ready for it... will feedback once it's in my paw!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

Test ran the new Pulse 22 RDA dripping it on my Gold/Carbon Sig for 12-13 hours... and I am now trying it in squonk mode on my Reo Birdseye Maple/Zebra Mech Woodvil until tomorrow morning. Next I'll do both again with a different DIY and the different build that it likes. And follow that up with third trial with yet a different DIY/build. That ought to give me an idea how it handles these very different DIY's on both a mech and regulated mod.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Angelus

My device with a drip tip from hands ... looks awsome

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CeeJay



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## MrDeedz



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Mahir

After coming to a realization that I was addicted to buying vape gear, I decided enough is enough and sold all my vape gear bar this one setup. A custom box mod running in parallel with a Druga my cuzzy bought me in Bali, using these 0.07 ni80 20g 6 wrap coils which came with the Broadside mech (if I'm not mistaken) . Nice warm vape with no ramp up, nice 1-2 second quick drags, flavor is amazing. Vaping some pebble donuts from Marina e liquid (I think?)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mahir

After coming to a realization that I was addicted to buying vape gear, I decided enough is enough and sold all my vape gear bar this one setup. A custom box mod with a Druga Rda my cuzzy bought me in Bali. (Peep that sexy Hands tip)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Mahir said:


> After coming to a realization that I was addicted to buying vape gear, I decided enough is enough and sold all my vape gear bar this one setup. A custom box mod with a Druga Rda my cuzzy bought me in Bali. (Peep that sexy Hands tip)


Yo bru .. that's a stunning setup.. post some pics of the inside of the mod too.. simply stunning   

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta

I appear to have an obsession with death and the undead...

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Bubble O's is the bomb

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir

Loving this lil guy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Stosta said:


> I appear to have an obsession with death and the undead...
> 
> View attachment 96840


Nice one

Love the beer. UP THE IRONS

the new mod looks right at home

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gdigitel

Stosta said:


> I appear to have an obsession with death and the undead...
> 
> View attachment 96840


Would taste even better from here:

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

gdigitel said:


> Would taste even better from here:
> View attachment 96855


Hmmm might leak from the eyes  

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gdigitel

BioHAZarD said:


> Hmmm might leak from the eyes
> 
> Sent from my Note 4


Or worse the nose 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

gdigitel said:


> Or worse the nose
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Lmao. I dont think @Stosta would like that

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gdigitel

My version





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

gdigitel said:


> My version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Haha

That looks more like a bong  

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gdigitel

Lol. If you bong the red bottle you will literally melt your skull.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

gdigitel said:


> Lol. If you bong the red bottle you will literally melt your skull.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Haha
At least it fits in with the general theme then  

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Ready for the final

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Aasif cape vape

Loving this juice!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## E.T.

Running on empty on the comrades route

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

E.T. said:


> Running on empty on the comrades route
> View attachment 96877


It could be worse... You could actually be runnng the comrades!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB Green in the hand today... fresh wick and full boro! Boom!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ettiennedj

Unicorn milk mixed yesterday. Smells so good couldn't wait lol.





Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scott

my Kooper Plus with Griffin 25 proudly sporting a brand new @hands drip tip. Best part of receiving this tip was having the privilege of choosing the exact colours and pattern and WATCHING it being made!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Scott

Oops sorry to irritate viewers. I didn't intend adding all photos taken. Still learning how to post attachment.


----------



## antonherbst

Desk check for the day. Absolutely love this juice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chronix

@antonherbst that is a really massive coffee mug

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Quite a few in my hand today...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Quite a few in my hand today...
> View attachment 97019


Must have a bear-hand to hold all of that!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Been rocking the Goon V1.5 since Saturday...man what a RDA.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Imtiaaz said:


> View attachment 97020
> 
> 
> Been rocking the Goon V1.5 since Saturday...man what a RDA.


How does it compare to the V1?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel

Blue SXK BRRT Box Baby!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Imtiaaz said:


> Been rocking the Goon V1.5 since Saturday...man what a RDA.



Nooit you must be the first one with it in hand .... is it here yet @KieranD ????

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

JsPLAYn said:


> How does it compare to the V1?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Well, flavour is more saturated and intense, probably due to the conical shape now in the top cap compared to the flat top on the OG. airflow is amazingly smooth and quieter, also there is lots of it, and I mean A LOT of it, but absolutely perfect. Build deck is pretty much the same apart from the renforced plates and SCREWS which seem of very very high quality..i really cranked down on them and no bending of the plates or stripping of any kind.

Overall I am very impressed. It's got all the pro's of the V1, but better.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Daniel said:


> Nooit you must be the first one with it in hand .... is it here yet @KieranD ????


Vape monkeys received them on Friday already in Cpt

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## JsPLAYn

Imtiaaz said:


> Well, flavour is more saturated and intense, probably due to the conical shape now in the top cap compared to the flat top on the OG. airflow is amazingly smooth and quieter, also there is lots of it, and I mean A LOT of it, but absolutely perfect. Build deck is pretty much the same apart from the renforced plates and SCREWS which seem of very very high quality..i really cranked down on them and no bending of the plates or stripping of any kind.
> 
> Overall I am very impressed. It's got all the pro's of the V1, but better.


Awesum man.. I need to try it 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Daniel said:


> Nooit you must be the first one with it in hand .... is it here yet @KieranD ????


 Well @Daniel It has dropped in Cape Town..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Chronix said:


> @antonherbst that is a really massive coffee mug


I love my coffee to last almost as long as my rta's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

antonherbst said:


> I love my coffee to last almost as long as my rta's.



It didn't look odd to me cause I also drink a 600ml coffee on non fasting days

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cobrali

ESG skyline is aesome with Moose Juice Ultra Mellow!





Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig

Cobrali said:


> ESG skyline is aesome with Moose Juice Ultra Mellow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Drip Tip over hang 

How are you liking the Envii?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cobrali

daniel craig said:


> Drip Tip over hang
> 
> How are you liking the Envii?




It feels so comfortable in the hand but the ramp up time compared to a DNA mod is evident..overall I still enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Cobrali said:


> It feels so comfortable in the hand but the ramp up time compared to a DNA mod is evident..overall I still enjoy it!


I thought I was imagining things. You are correct. I felt it underpowered but nevertheless the mod is epic. It's very ergonomic and the finish is excellent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Apocalypse Boy

DIY lemon cookie

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ettiennedj

Trinity in the Reload. Must say, flavor is off the charts but could do with a bit more capacity.






Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ettiennedj

Now that looks better 





Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Goon 1.5 on the vgod pro  












Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Bryce

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 97272


Love that juice 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bryce said:


> Love that juice



I must say it pops in this setup!


----------



## Bryce

Im jelly what a amazing setup 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

On the plane to Dubai 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Lowest build to date. So far it lives up to the hype.












Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mahir

Nothing kicks like a nice 12mg mtl setup. Bliss.


----------



## Hakhan

Amir said:


> On the plane to Dubai
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stealth vaping on the plane


----------



## r0ckf1re

Snowwolf mini and the troll by wotofo





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Imtiaaz

Just a picture...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Amir

Hakhan said:


> Stealth vaping on the plane



Not an easy task with a big baby beast. Took some big beast lungs to accomplish the task but I survived. I had to have a vape because with all the time differences the fast will be 16 hours and some today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike_vapes

Flava said:


> This pair makes me feel like my sugar levels could rise.


WHAT A SETUP

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wikus

#skylife.

Some awesome eucalyptus juice from a friend of mine. It's a smooth icy vape.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## incredible_hullk

No place like sky @wikus

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## boxerulez

Its been a good afternoon in East London after we were reminded of the plight of our few times over neigbours by the smog that blew in this morning.








Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Scouse45

boxerulez said:


> Its been a good afternoon in East London after we were reminded of the plight of our few times over neigbours by the smog that blew in this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Nice bud!!! Really nice

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## boxerulez

Scouse45 said:


> Nice bud!!! Really nice
> View attachment 97357


wow Hotcig FTW bud!

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Hell yeah @boxerulez @Scouse45 looking sick

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Scouse45 said:


> Nice bud!!! Really nice
> View attachment 97357


Nice panels

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

boxerulez said:


> Its been a good afternoon in East London after we were reminded of the plight of our few times over neigbours by the smog that blew in this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk



Snap....

Hahahaha

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Lee

FFS! Skylines for days!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez

Clouds4Days said:


> Snap....
> 
> Hahahaha
> 
> View attachment 97358


the sheen on that panel is amazing! silicone polish?

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

boxerulez said:


> the sheen on that panel is amazing! silicone polish?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk



No its juice polish from previous tanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## boxerulez

Clouds4Days said:


> No juice polish from previous tanks


ahhh good tip. so a Kylin every week or so just to dump some juice on it?

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

boxerulez said:


> ahhh good tip. so a Kylin every week or so just to dump some juice on it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk



A kylin a day makes your mod shine all day...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yagya

i see @boxerulez and i pulled the trigger same time..heres the brother mod.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## boxerulez

hell yeah wishing i kept my old one now also   

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Snap @Scouse45

Hotcig abalone




Don't want to let Rob Fisher see the band on the tank. Shhhhh....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Deckie

Beautiful


Clouds4Days said:


> Snap....
> 
> Hahahaha
> 
> View attachment 97358


looking good , glad you guys came right. mine is rocking.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> Snap
> 
> Hotcig abalone
> 
> View attachment 97363
> 
> 
> Don't want to let Rob Fisher see the band on the tank. Shhhhh....



Looks awesome on the HotCig @Silver .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie

Skylines, Skylines everywhere ... You can have a Skyline, and you can have a Skyline ..... we can all have Skylines ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Akash

Snap brothers

Seems the #Sky is the limit

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Deckie

Akash said:


> Snap brothers
> 
> Seems the #Sky is the limit
> 
> View attachment 97362


Nice @Akash

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> Looks awesome on the HotCig @Silver .



Thanks @Clouds4Days 
I do like this Hotcig a lot - and it has played ball and been reliable since Sep 16

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Deckie said:


> Skylines, Skylines everywhere ... You can have a Skyline, and you can have a Skyline ..... we can all have Skylines ...



Did you sell yours @Deckie ?


----------



## incredible_hullk

Akash said:


> Snap brothers
> 
> Seems the #Sky is the limit
> 
> View attachment 97362


Thats the way aha aha I like it @Akash

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Strontium

not the fanciest mod around but gets the job done

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Deckie

Silver said:


> Did you sell yours @Deckie ?


I sold 1 @Silver , the day the GB arrived.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Strontium said:


> View attachment 97364
> not the fanciest mod around but gets the job done



As long as its suppling the watts to your atty thats all that counts brother.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Deckie said:


> I sold 1 @Silver , the day the GB arrived.



Did you get more than one @Deckie ? I cant remember
What is GB? Lol, all these acronyms making me confused

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wikus

Silver said:


> Did you get more than one @Deckie ? I cant remember
> What is GB? Lol, all these acronyms making me confused


GB - Group buy. LOL

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

wikus said:


> GB - Group buy. LOL



Lol thanks @wikus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

Silver said:


> Did you get more than one @Deckie ? I cant remember
> What is GB? Lol, all these acronyms making me confused


I had 1 but I sold the 1 from the GB when it came.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

@Strontium ,@wikus , @Clouds4Days and @boxerulez how are you guys enjoying the skyline?

Authentic?


----------



## boxerulez

Strontium said:


> View attachment 97364
> not the fanciest mod around but gets the job done


pico will always be a winner and patina adds value bud.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cobrali

Since we are on skylines..






Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## boxerulez

Christos said:


> @Strontium ,@wikus , @Clouds4Days and @boxerulez how are you guys enjoying the skyline?
> 
> Authentic?


its really good i get what the hype was about for sure. running some trinity ice and the flavour is so good I can actually taste what i am vaping through my flu.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos

boxerulez said:


> its really good i get what the hype was about for sure. running some trinity ice and the flavour is so good I can actually taste what i am vaping through my flu.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Your drip tips look suspect. Are these authentic skylines?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

boxerulez said:


> its really good i get what the hype was about for sure. running some trinity ice and the flavour is so good I can actually taste what i am vaping through my flu.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Agree Boxer, they're over the top Bud.


----------



## Daniel

Strontium said:


> not the fanciest mod around but gets the job done



It's a pocket rocket , yours looks a bit banged up though LOL

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## E.T.

Fomo i also want one. But not goingvto sell my left nut any time soon

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

These clone skylines looks great.How much?


----------



## boxerulez

Christos said:


> Your drip tips look suspect. Are these authentic skylines?


yeah man... its the Coppervape 1:1 and its really impressive.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scouse45

Mine is a clone @Christos but very happy with it. Couldn't fork out so much for the authentic so tried this and it's top top notch i must say I get wat u guys r saying now!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_r

Damn I also need me a skyline, or two

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## E.T.

Geez how much for a clone i wants it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wikus

boxerulez said:


> its really good i get what the hype was about for sure. running some trinity ice and the flavour is so good I can actually taste what i am vaping through my flu.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


that trinity ice is awesome....


----------



## Silver

Deckie said:


> I had 1 but I sold the 1 from the GB when it came.



Ah yes, now I remember - okay cool


----------



## Lee

why is money such a issue with you high end okes.
Enjoy the ******* vape... live & let live

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## boxerulez

Scouse45 said:


> Mine is a clone @Christos but very happy with it. Couldn't fork out so much for the authentic so tried this and it's top top notch i must say I get wat u guys r saying now!


word 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Strontium

Daniel said:


> It's a pocket rocket , yours looks a bit banged up though LOL
> 
> View attachment 97365


Eish, you giving me FOMO on a shiny new pico

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deckie

I have an Authentic and the Coppervape 1:1 clone and there's absolutely no difference in build quality, the vape, the threads are smooth, the juice flow works 100%, no lube needed and the flavour is 100% on par with the authentic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Vape_r

Ahhhh just as I suspected @Deckie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Deckie said:


> I have an Authentic and the Coppervape 1:1 clone and there's absolutely no difference in build quality, the vape, the threads are smooth, the juice flow works 100%, no lube needed and the flavour is 100% on par with the authentic.



What @Deckie no lube...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## wikus

@Christos , ïts a skyline "styled" atty. Edit: it's a 1:1 not styled


----------



## Christos

If the clone is so impressive and you guys aren't being sarcastic you guys should try the original.

Pity though because esg will probably stop producing a skyline now.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Vape_r

Not to worry @Christos, I'm sure the clones will be around for some time to come

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Christos

Lee said:


> why is money such a issue with you high end okes.
> Enjoy the ******* vape... live & let live


Please explain.


----------



## Deckie

incredible_hullk said:


> What @Deckie no lube...


no lube needed, she's willing.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Scouse45

Christos said:


> If the clone is so impressive and you guys aren't being sarcastic you guys should try the original.
> 
> Pity though because esg will probably stop producing a skyline now.


Definitely but but i jus don't hav that money in the budget and can't bring myself to spend that amount so I thought I'd try a clone and it's very impressive i must say so I'm quite happy bud. Very decent.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lee

Christos said:


> Please explain.


Explain what?


----------



## Christos

Lee said:


> Explain what?


Your post. I don't seem to understand the context and what you are saying or how it's relevant.


----------



## Vape_r

@Christos thats off topic mate, make a thread

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Strontium

Deckie said:


> no lube needed, she's willing.


I stocked up on lube for nothing, she's sooo smooth

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lee

Christos said:


> Your post. I don't seem to understand the context and what you are saying or how it's relevant.


are you a high end oke?


----------



## Deckie

Guys it's everyones right to spend their hard earned money as they wish. Stop playing the man & play the game. Please keep this thread on topic.
Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Christos

Lee said:


> are you a high end oke?


It depends on what your definition of HE is.
The fact that you want to class me is highly suspect like those skyline tips

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

Christos said:


> It depends on what your definition of HE is.
> The fact that you want to class me is highly suspect like those skyline tips


we all actually went for extra length ultem tips as the only flaw we could see is our lips touching the juice flow control.

uncle Rob instilled that dislike back in the SM25 days.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> @Strontium ,@wikus , @Clouds4Days and @boxerulez how are you guys enjoying the skyline?
> 
> Authentic?



Hey bud, so far im pretty impressed. This is a quality piece and the flavour is great especially on fruity menthol juices.

Not authentic bud, we landed the first batch of coppervape skylines, they havent even landed in stores yet.
And from others (3 people) that have both esg and coppervape they are 1:1 so definetly a great buy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> Hey bud, so far im pretty impressed. This is a quality piece and the flavour is great especially on fruity menthol juices.
> 
> Not authentic bud, we landed the first batch of coppervape skylines, they havent even landed in stores yet.
> And from others (3 people) that have both esg and coppervape they are 1:1 so definetly a great buy.


Thanks man. Thats what I was expecting as a response!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> Thanks man. Thats what I was expecting as a response!



Just ask me next time brother we both from the south so we have the same frequency

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Scouse45

Christos said:


> Thanks man. Thats what I was expecting as a response!


Yeah bud we took a chance to try it out and very nice so far I somehow understand wat u okes love so much. It's excellent quality I must say... except the box hey @Clouds4Days haha but really really good bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Amir

Deckie said:


> Skylines, Skylines everywhere ... You can have a Skyline, and you can have a Skyline ..... we can all have Skylines ...



That's an Al Pacino line if I'm not mistaken


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days

Amir said:


> That's an Al Pacino line if I'm not mistaken
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No its Opera  or Opra  or Oprah 
One of them has to be right

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Scouse45 said:


> Mine is a clone @Christos but very happy with it. Couldn't fork out so much for the authentic so tried this and it's top top notch i must say I get wat u guys r saying now!



I told you so hahaha I wasn't trying to be funny. It's really impressive and over delivers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Clouds4Days said:


> No its Opera  or Opra  or Oprah
> One of them has to be right



As long as it's an authentic line haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Clouds4Days said:


> No its Opera  or Opra  or Oprah
> One of them has to be right


Def Oprah @Clouds4Days cos everyone gets skylines ...*cue screaming ladies*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Glad you guys are enjoying the skyline. Clone or not, the design principle seems to be the same. More importantly... it's to your liking. That's my classification of HE. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir

The feast was incredible after what seemed to be an endless excruciating fast. Encroaching on 17 hours due to the different time zones I had to pass over to get to Saudi Arabia. A journey well worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Vape_r

Winner reply @Amir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Vape_r said:


> Winner reply @Amir



It was rough and although there is concession for one who is traveling during the month of fasting... I really find it hard to make up that one fast out of the month of Ramadan. For some reason, my energy levels didn't suffer and the fatigue is much less than expected. It really was rewarding in its own right. Especially that first swig of hazeworks crush 6mg on the sxk bb. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Appologies for posting this here i dont wanna create a whole thread cause we already have a skyline thread but please feel free to move where is relevant.

Just wanna show the forum peeps what we got with our skylines (some are extras that dont come standard.

Standard in box you get:
New 1:1 Coppervape Skyline airdisc version with extra delrin drip tip , 2 airdiscs, airdisc removal tool and spare o rings.

Exras:
8 pack airdisc, ultem drip tip and extra glass

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Vape_r

Much respect @Amir


----------



## Amir

Vape_r said:


> Much respect @Amir



I grew up doing it so it sounds a lot harder than it actually is lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

#LELIFE for those feeling uber sensitive tonight...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> #LELIFE for those feeling uber sensitive tonight...
> View attachment 97393



Thats still too HE @Christos  joking 

I sold my avo 24 a while back the top cap gets so flipping hot chain vaping with low ohm builds. My lips got burnt a few times.
But flavour on it was superb.


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> Thats still too HE @Christos  joking
> 
> I sold my avo 24 a while back the top cap gets so flipping hot chain vaping with low ohm builds. My lips got burnt a few times.
> But flavour on it was superb.


It's probably because you were using LE chapstick on your lips.  
Good thing the people of the south can take a joke.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> It's probably because you were using LE chapstick on your lips.
> Good thing the people of the south can take a joke.



lusito land cheap kak

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> lusito land cheap kak


Did I ever tell you my wife is Portuguese

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Muneer

Trying something new 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## DangerDave

Now that the alien has landed, I have 3 in rotation!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

A rare day off, so a giant cup of medium roast and some Raspberry and Hazlenut Scone from @YeOldeOke ...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> A rare day off, so a giant cup of medium roast and some Raspberry and Hazlenut Scone from @YeOldeOke ...
> 
> View attachment 97402


Doctor booked you off?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> Thats still too HE @Christos  joking
> 
> I sold my avo 24 a while back the top cap gets so flipping hot chain vaping with low ohm builds. My lips got burnt a few times.
> But flavour on it was superb.


What about now @Clouds4Days. ..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Morning coffee and tobacco MTL vape on reo/RM2 

Catching up on all the forum threads. @Stosta enjoy your day off! Your coffee mug is bigger than mine.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> What about now @Clouds4Days. ..
> View attachment 97403



Thats better 
That right there is the worst flavour tank ever, 
At least it doesnt leak though.


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> Thats better
> That right there is the worst flavour tank ever,
> At least it doesnt leak though.


Works very well for me bit it is my menthol setup boasting a 1 ohm kanthal clapton. It's quite a hitter and for menthol it does a sterling job!


----------



## Clouds4Days

@Christos my daily setup for past 3 days now...




And because real wood mods is just way too much a wooden wrap will have to do 
Now thats how we roll

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## skola

Gotta Catch 'em All!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## gdigitel

skola said:


> View attachment 97409
> 
> Gotta Catch 'em All!!


Is that the Vaporeon stuck inside that Poke Ball?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## E.T.

skola said:


> View attachment 97409
> 
> Gotta Catch 'em All!!



That must be the most pocket friendly mod ever. Looks cool

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac




----------



## skola

E.T. said:


> That must be the most pocket friendly mod ever. Looks cool


It's very ergonomic actually.. The way the palm hugs its natural curved shape

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## skola

zadiac said:


>


----------



## boxerulez

Stosta said:


> A rare day off, so a giant cup of medium roast and some Raspberry and Hazlenut Scone from @YeOldeOke ...
> 
> View attachment 97402


 

I am still gonna grab a used Banshee soon, that thing just looks amazing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

I suspect this will be in my hand for a while ..... vape band cause this thing is top heavy on the Pico

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

Dober BB SS Stunning !!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## umzungu

SAVapeGear said:


> Dober BB SS Stunning !!!
> 
> View attachment 97429


Clone or authentic?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## boxerulez

ohmsium dusted off





Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

umzungu said:


> Clone or authentic?


It is an Authentic.


----------



## umzungu

SAVapeGear said:


> It is an Authentic.


Cool - very nice.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Furywoods Senator with the new EVL Reaper RTA from the UK.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Furywoods Senator with the new EVL Reaper RTA from the UK.
> View attachment 97449
> View attachment 97450


Perfectly matched!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Furywoods Senator with the new EVL Reaper RTA from the UK.
> View attachment 97449
> View attachment 97450



Love the blue on the tank @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> Furywoods Senator with the new EVL Reaper RTA from the UK.
> View attachment 97449
> View attachment 97450



Can we see some pics of the build deck uncle @Rob Fisher ?
Hows she vaping and what type of airflow restrictions do you have?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Can we see some pics of the build deck uncle @Rob Fisher ?
> Hows she vaping and what type of airflow restrictions do you have?



Deck pics here... https://www.ecigssa.co.za/evl-reaper-v2.t38283/#post-544850

It's a restricted lung all the way to MTL.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CharlieSierra

With 3 friends

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

CharlieSierra said:


> With 3 friends
> View attachment 97466



Lol, I like the bands around that pico on the back right. 
Never thought of that. 
Vape bands instead of a mod sleeve - hehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mark121m

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bryce

Love getting new flavour





Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

Bryce said:


> Love getting new flavour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



That milc is super smooth hey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bryce

Amir said:


> That milc is super smooth hey
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Super bro i love it so much 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bush Vaper

Thank you to the Sirs for swift delivery on the new setup. Goon 1.5 with Coil Company Fat Framed Stapled and a @hands tip.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Petrus

Still in bed on a cold Saturday morning, watching some British and Irish Lions, with a Reo and some tobacco

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## GerritVisagie

OG Goon with some Menthol, 
Goon with some Tobacco, courtesy of @hands. 

Life's goond


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## elvin119

Very nice juice ️️

Sent from my Note4

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jamo88

With some apple pop

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Spongebob

With the mystery juice mixed with some orange.... 





Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flava



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Snap @Flava

(Except for the button cover)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Flava

Silver said:


> Snap @Flava
> 
> (Except for the button cover)
> 
> View attachment 97592



Thanks @Silver. Tip and button from @hands

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Just picked up a Hadaly (clone). Can't wait to get a build going!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Jam Monster and cricket

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JsPLAYn

Smoky Jordan said:


> Jam Monster and cricket
> View attachment 97612


Yo man .. how is that jam monster? Does it hit the notes described??

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 97601
> View attachment 97602



So much pretty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine

Loving this kit set up so much. It's cheap, the Medusa gives me a bit of a "love-hate" feeling, but I am mastering these "RDTA's".

The mod feels so good in the hand, and being completely unregulated, it is not to beastly and overbearing.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoky Jordan

JsPLAYn said:


> Yo man .. how is that jam monster? Does it hit the notes described??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


@JsPLAYn you really taste the toast, butter and blueberry jam. It's an absolute WINNER!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Smoky Jordan said:


> @JsPLAYn you really taste the toast, butter and blueberry jam. It's an absolute WINNER!!!


Oh my... now my mouth is watering lol.. who in CT stocks it. . Thanks for response  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Avo24 and French Open final

Just lovely

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jp1905

Silver said:


> Avo24 and French Open final
> 
> Just lovely
> 
> View attachment 97629



@Silver the juice in that looks like the diff oil from a Toyota Land Cruiser that did service in the border war!
Must be a serious coil killer?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

In preparation for later.. with some LOBO life of pie






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Jp1905 said:


> @Silver the juice in that looks like the diff oil from a Toyota Land Cruiser that did service in the border war!
> Must be a serious coil killer?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lol @Jp1905 

Its a tobacco blend i commented about elsewhere
HHV Huntsman, @rogue zombie 's sweet virginia, Bobas Bounty and a bit of Blackbird
It does look a bit like diff oil - lol
Its about 11-12mg so its not too hectic - 
But so flavoursome - am loving it to bits. 
Only mixed about 30ml of it and am down to about 10ml


----------



## Jp1905

Silver said:


> Lol @Jp1905
> 
> Its a tobacco blend i commented about elsewhere
> HHV Huntsman, @rogue zombie 's sweet virginia, Bobas Bounty and a bit of Blackbird
> It does look a bit like diff oil - lol
> Its about 11-12mg so its not too hectic -
> But so flavoursome - am loving it to bits.
> Only mixed about 30ml of it and am down to about 10ml



11-12mg not so hectic!Yoh Id cough my kidneys out with that! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Jp1905 said:


> 11-12mg not so hectic!Yoh Id cough my kidneys out with that!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



But its a mildish vape @Jp1905 - only 30 Watts


----------



## Smoky Jordan

JsPLAYn said:


> Oh my... now my mouth is watering lol.. who in CT stocks it. . Thanks for response
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Sure... it is most definitely something you should try and I'm pretty sure it will be one of the best juices you have ever tasted. Wanna try the Strawberry one next


----------



## Jp1905

@Silver right back at ya...only 3mg,but running some Aloha by @KZOR in the Avo after the fresh coil and wicking it received this morning.

Ready for the new week!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

I'm trying strawberry 1st lol.. sound most natural to me nexto the old faithful koo apricot jam 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Jp1905 said:


> @Silver right back at ya...only 3mg,but running some Aloha by @KZOR in the Avo after the fresh coil and wicking it received this morning.
> 
> Ready for the new week!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That looks marvellous @Jp1905 !!
It all looks very tasty!

I looked at your post again a few posts up and didnt read it properly. You are right, my "diff oil" blend is quite hard on the wicks. But i do dilute this blend down with Pg/Vg/nic so its not as bad as if it were the pure juice. I rewick after about 20-25ml and the wick is quite tired after that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

Silver said:


> That looks marvellous @Jp1905 !!
> It all looks very tasty!
> 
> I looked at your post again a few posts up and didnt read it properly. You are right, my "diff oil" blend is quite hard on the wicks. But i do dilute this blend down with Pg/Vg/nic so its not as bad as if it were the pure juice. I rewick after about 20-25ml and the wick is quite tired after that!



Thanx @Silver. I really enjoy the menthol mixes @KZOR shares,its something I could vape all day.
The Avo is really the best rdta I have used,didnt enjoy the iJoy Combo,Limitless Gold gave off juice...Avo did act up yesterday but a good clean and shes going again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Cooling off with some hibiscus juice and ice cream after a day of 48 degrees Celsius in the dessert. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Janka9863

So hubby and I decided that I should try the kryten RDA on my Osmodus minikin V2. 
Loving it 





Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Ruan0.30

Janka9863 said:


> So hubby and I decided that I should try the kryten RDA on my Osmodus minikin V2.
> Loving it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk


Its a pleasure my love... it vapes good and looks good!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Janka9863 said:


> So hubby and I decided that I should try the kryten RDA on my Osmodus minikin V2.
> Loving it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk



Looks boss... your husband got style


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not sure vaping can get any better for my style of vaping than these 6 setups! 

Wapari DNA75 NarBA, Billet Box DNA60 Exocet, Billet Box DNA60 Exocet, Hellfire Phantom EVL Reaper SS, Wapari Nano Skyline, Senator EVL Reaper Ti.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure vaping can get any better for my style of vaping than these 6 setups!
> 
> Wapari DNA75 NarBA, Billet Box DNA60 Exocet, Billet Box DNA60 Exocet, Hellfire Phantom EVL Reaper SS, Wapari Nano Skyline, Senator EVL Reaper Ti.
> View attachment 97790
> View attachment 97791
> View attachment 97792
> View attachment 97793
> View attachment 97794
> View attachment 97795



Those are unbelievable setups @Rob Fisher !!
The only one I have that comes close to those is the Skyline - but its currently sitting on an abalone HotCig

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Silver said:


> Lol @Jp1905
> 
> Its a tobacco blend i commented about elsewhere
> HHV Huntsman, @rogue zombie 's sweet virginia, Bobas Bounty and a bit of Blackbird
> It does look a bit like diff oil - lol
> Its about 11-12mg so its not too hectic -
> But so flavoursome - am loving it to bits.
> Only mixed about 30ml of it and am down to about 10ml


11mg on DLH? Damn, son. Damn....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure vaping can get any better for my style of vaping than these 6 setups!
> 
> Wapari DNA75 NarBA, Billet Box DNA60 Exocet, Billet Box DNA60 Exocet, Hellfire Phantom EVL Reaper SS, Wapari Nano Skyline, Senator EVL Reaper Ti.
> View attachment 97790
> View attachment 97791
> View attachment 97792
> View attachment 97793
> View attachment 97794
> View attachment 97795



That's a beautiful collection. More importantly... glad you found your vaping style nirvana 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905

Some meter programming for the day in Klapmuts...






Real "plaasdorp" feeling...Lovely view nonetheless.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Scouse45

Silver said:


> Those are unbelievable setups @Rob Fisher !!
> The only one I have that comes close to those is the Skyline - but its currently sitting on an abalone HotCig


That's high end @Silver the hotcig for me is my favourite mod of all time and I only hav the clone skyline but it is sitting on my hotcig and I find the setup very close to vaping perfection!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## JsPLAYn

Forgive my ignorance but is a skyline MTL or both ways?.. looks quite interesting and nicely built

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

JsPLAYn said:


> Forgive my ignorance but is a skyline MTL or both ways?.. looks quite interesting and nicely built
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



MTL to Restricted Lung.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Rob Fisher said:


> MTL to Restricted Lung.


Oh my . I just misread that whole thing. . Lesson to self..don't read,type and drive 

Ok so not for me then.. I'm liking the rather wide open airflow .. stunning tank nonetheless

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_r

Study Mondays

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Bryce

Vape_r said:


> Study Mondays
> 
> View attachment 97852
> View attachment 97853


Really love the goon setup  

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_r

Bryce said:


> Really love the goon setup
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Thanks bud


----------



## Silver

Scouse45 said:


> That's high end @Silver the hotcig for me is my favourite mod of all time and I only hav the clone skyline but it is sitting on my hotcig and I find the setup very close to vaping perfection!!
> View attachment 97830



That is just epic @Scouse45 !
The combination looks stunning 
Vaping perfection is in the eye of the beholder - no one else 
So vape on and enjoy!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Vape_r said:


> Study Mondays
> 
> View attachment 97852
> View attachment 97853



That's a stunning pair bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

Monday night happiness 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Deckie



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

Flavor flavor flavor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

Taking a break from the skyline which I have used for 2 weeks flat....yes I'm still in my PJ's... Have a 2 year old

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Finally decided to test out the RBA on the Big Baby Beast:




Had to take a grinder to it to get it working

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Scouse45

Pretty chuffed with myself my first reo thanks to @Daniel and im proper impressed so far! Love this thing

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver

Avos are usually green but mine is silver 

At least I have a green background. 

I tell you what. Silver or green. Doesn't matter. This Avo24 has oodles of flavour. Love it!

Looking so forward to seeing the Geekvape team at VapeCon...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Avos are usually green but mine is silver
> 
> At least I have a green background.
> 
> I tell you what. Silver or green. Doesn't matter. This Avo24 has oodles of flavour. Love it!
> 
> Looking so forward to seeing the Geekvape team at VapeCon...
> 
> View attachment 98341


I see your green and I raise you fresh plaster.... still needs to dry before the final plaster can be set...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Scouse45 said:


> Pretty chuffed with myself my first reo thanks to @Daniel and im proper impressed so far! Love this thing
> View attachment 98325
> 
> View attachment 98326


Ah, my favourite finish on a Reo. Stunning. Congrats and enjoy. Most welcome to Reoville. Here is your official Reonaut badge:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

Mind blown today with juice from Wiener house and flavor from this Calix V3 rta. Took me about hour to get a coil on their weird deck but was it worth while.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## flyingstapler™

Got my Pharaoh RTA today! Vaping this bad boy with my DIY Cream Soda!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Nailedit77



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## gman211991

Goon v1.5 and build compliments of @yusufcapevaper. Now all that is left is to wait for sunset.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Also waiting for sunset to let this beast rip





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Normz

The lucky vape setup I chose for my first lunch as a married man with my beautiful wife. Noisy v2 with the Kylin rta and some blvk uniloops

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

In my hand is a Billet Box and in the other hand one of the fish in our winning bag today! Boom!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## CharlieSierra

Got this baby today (Minikin & goon) after trading two of my mods , also first time with a dripper and although I've got a lot to learn I'm liking it so far.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

CharlieSierra said:


> Got this baby today (Minikin & goon) after trading two of my mods , also first time with a dripper and although I've got a lot to learn I'm liking it so far.
> View attachment 98422


I hope u didn trade 2 mods for that clone goon

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CharlieSierra

JsPLAYn said:


> I hope u didn trade 2 mods for that clone goon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Yes I did  but I also got a build kit in pristine condition worth around R600 and some extra fused claptons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

CharlieSierra said:


> Yes I did  but I also got a build kit in pristine condition worth around R600 and some extra fused claptons.


Cool beans.. goon is greatness   

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scott

Normz said:


> The lucky vape setup I chose for my first lunch as a married man with my beautiful wife. Noisy v2 with the Kylin rta and some blvk uniloops


Congratulations on tying the knot. I wish you both every happiness on your adventure as a married couple.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Scott

Rob Fisher said:


> In my hand is a Billet Box and in the other hand one of the fish in our winning bag today! Boom!
> View attachment 98421


Well done! Absolute win win combination.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Comrad Juju said:


> Mind blown today with juice from Wiener house and flavor from this Calix V3 rta. Took me about hour to get a coil on their weird deck but was it worth while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks interesting. Have not heard of that one. Please show us the deck.


Normz said:


> The lucky vape setup I chose for my first lunch as a married man with my beautiful wife. Noisy v2 with the Kylin rta and some blvk uniloops


Perfectly romantic - well done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagya

enjoying these gals at night.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Pindyman

She is keeping me company for the night





Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JsPLAYn

Yagya said:


> enjoying these gals at night.
> View attachment 98426


Aaah that kodama  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jp1905

Some menthol goodness...






Avo with an ultem tip...wicked,kylin tips work...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Comrad Juju said:


> Mind blown today with juice from Wiener house and flavor from this Calix V3 rta. Took me about hour to get a coil on their weird deck but was it worth while.



@Comrad Juju when you get a chance please take some pics of your coils setup... My Calix V3 is inbound.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Full battery and full extended tank on the EVL Reaper! Boom!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## gman211991

kicking like a mule


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Comrad Juju

Andre said:


> Looks interesting. Have not heard of that one. Please show us the deck.
> 
> Perfectly romantic - well done!



As requested 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## IamVaper7of9

My new Tesla Nano 120w with the Goon 1.5 and the new amazing Mr Slinky from Wiener Vape Co. Thank you Sir Vape.





Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

The comparing flavor of old vs new .... nothing scientific same juice just want to see if it tastes different in both.

Which it does , in the Cyclone much crisper vape , Skyclone more richer subdued flavor (but still power!)

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

IamVaper7of9 said:


> My new Tesla Nano 120w with the Goon 1.5 and the new amazing Mr Slinky from Wiener Vape Co. Thank you Sir Vape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk



Awesome photo @IamVaper7of9 !!

Tagging @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Phantom with EVL Reaper SS and filled with Blackout from @Sickboy77!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Senator and Reaper at a board meeting... luckily the BB was in the car as back because the juice was running out fast!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

My wife went shopping at Checkers... either my Senator has grown or the groceries have shrunk!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> My wife went shopping at Checkers... either my Senator has grown or the groceries have shrunk!
> View attachment 98643


Nope thats what yesterday's Rand gets you today

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## KZOR

Rob Fisher said:


> either my Senator has grown or the groceries have shrunk!



@Rob Fisher ........ i think we using the same juice. My squonker has also grown.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos

KZOR said:


> @Rob Fisher ........ i think we using the same juice. My squonker has also grown.
> View attachment 98648


That's what happens with xxx. Things grow

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Amir

Something new... going through the paces. So far so good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Scott

Rob Fisher said:


> My wife went shopping at Checkers... either my Senator has grown or the groceries have shrunk!
> View attachment 98643


Lol. I went to Spar yesterday for the monthly groceries and when I watched the till running up I nearly passed out. At one stage I thought back to when I was at varsity and realised you could buy a small car back then for what groceries cost today.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dual Skylines!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> My wife went shopping at Checkers... either my Senator has grown or the groceries have shrunk!
> View attachment 98643


Everyday when the kids come from school,they ask my wife if she went to the shops to get their collections

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb

Alternating between exploring Azeroth and vaping some DIY sugar cookies and cream from my Azeroth.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Amir

This Omni is legit. Had a bit of an issue with wicking the first time around but after watching @BigGuy video it made a world of difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Dare I say better than the hadaly?!!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Scott

Rob Fisher said:


> Dual Skylines!
> View attachment 98698
> View attachment 98699
> View attachment 98700
> View attachment 98701


Rob you have to stop this now. And all you other guys posting all these amazing pictures of your equipment listen in too! I am out of memory capacity on my phone saving all the unbelievable pictures you guys post. I think its time one of you payed it forward and donated an external hard-drive to me to save the pictures.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RayDeny

Happy place........ This would be the first two weeks I have not been trolling sites for new gear in over 7 months.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Nailedit77

Had to get me of of these

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Phill

G class with Petri 24mm RTA. Loving this combo!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mattis with Hussar RDTA!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Ruan0.30

Vandy vapes pulse 22 feeded from the bottom by a 3D printed plastic predator squonker.

The vape is soo good from this pulse 22





Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Tobacco vape (TCSS Icy Widow) and biltong. 

In the Kruger 

Delicious and decadent!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Reo red and a red fire behind it

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Phantom with Calix V3

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Hellfire Phantom with Calix V3
> View attachment 98892



Oh boy here we go
@Rob Fisher what on earth is a Calix

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Stuck at work late, but kept in good company with my trusty KBox and some Superfruit!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Oh boy here we go
> @Rob Fisher what on earth is a Calix



Don't worry Hi Ho @Silver... at this rate it hasn't made my top 5 yet... let's see how it goes over the next few days but right now the Reaper kicks it butt!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> Stuck at work late, but kept in good company with my trusty KBox and some Superfruit!!
> 
> View attachment 98898


Working the gated communities! Nice upgrade to street corners

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir

A redress was in order... somehow it feels more... classy 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique

So excited wicked it right away,

Can only Vape tonight though, sitting on the 213 plus till I decide on a mod

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

My run around setup for the day. 

Athena pride 75w dna green stab wood - mod @Rob Fisher

0,52ohm @ 31 watts

Merlin mini - atty @Jono90

White - driptip @hands

XXX - juice @Oupa

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Anneries

Finally got my hands on an Invader, and a pretty one at that. 
Vaping Crown Royal, in the Mutation X V5, aliens at 0.25 ohms wicked with CBv2.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Winter in Koringberg at last! Vaping some of @Rude Rudi's Hertzoggies.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Daniel

Skyclone on top Pico , great run around combo! And a "clone" Checkers Batman mug

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Andre said:


> Winter in Koringberg at last! Vaping some of @Rude Rudi's Hertzoggies.


Looks a ton better then the view I have at the moment! Very jealous @Andre !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

My SXY BB 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Vape_r

Where did you get the button @Amir


----------



## Amir

Vape_r said:


> Where did you get the button @Amir



Wicks and wires and Canada. I was after the VT Inbox plates so I just brought in the button and a few other stuff to bring the price up for cheaper shipping

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Andre said:


> Winter in Koringberg at last! Vaping some of @Rude Rudi's Hertzoggies.


Nice one!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's been a long time since I have had a REO in my paw but finally thanks to @smilelykumeenit I have a P67 with a Hellfire Havoc fully operational and flavour for days with XXX! I sent the P67 up for shining and at the same time Smiley Guy built a special dual coil for me that can be driven by a single 18650. I'm a little on the happy side right now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

And for the record the build is a Dual Ni80 Alien 32/40.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ettiennedj

My favorite setup. The Reload is so worth every penny





Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Ruan0.30

Just one of my favourites... not the most beautiful like some other peoples here but its good. Dual 12wrap ni80 24ga flat.





Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Amir

ettiennedj said:


> My favorite setup. The Reload is so worth every penny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk



Pulled the trigger on a reload today because the Omni isn't working well enough for me at the moment. Lets hope that this is the one


----------



## Roodt

The mug says it all....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Roodt

Amir said:


> My SXY BB
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Being a "accessories" kind of chap, i have to say i love that beaded necklace... where may I aquire one?


----------



## ettiennedj

Amir said:


> Pulled the trigger on a reload today because the Omni isn't working well enough for me at the moment. Lets hope that this is the one


Sure you'll be happy Amir. Can literally chain vape this at 60w and not a sign of a dry hit with flavor off the charts. Juice capacity a tad lacking but small sacrifices i guess

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Roodt said:


> Being a "accessories" kind of chap, i have to say i love that beaded necklace... where may I aquire one?


That's not a neklace. Its our prayer beads called a tasbeegh. We use it to count the repetitions of certain prayers in islam 

However, the jewelry shop at China towns has very similar ones which is definitely necklaces ... many designs to choose from 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Roodt

JsPLAYn said:


> That's not a neklace. Its our prayer beads called a tasbeegh. We use it to count the repetitions of certain prayers in islam
> 
> However, the jewelry shop at China towns has very similar ones which is definitely necklaces ... many designs to choose from
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



I truly meant no disrespect to you or anyone regarding the religious aspects of the tasbeegh, and apologise for seeing such a personal artifact as a piece of jewellery. 

I thank you for the information on the tasbeegh, and find it very insightful and fascinating.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Roodt said:


> I truly meant no disrespect to you or anyone regarding the religious aspects of the tasbeegh, and apologise for seeing such a personal artifact as a piece of jewellery.
> 
> I thank you for the information on the tasbeegh, and find it very insightful and fascinating.


Don't stress man .u know it's good when things like this happen as we use it as an opportunity to educate on the topic.. no offence taken. No1 knws unless they ask right  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Roodt

JsPLAYn said:


> Don't stress man .u know it's good when things like this happen as we use it as an opportunity to educate on the topic.. no offence taken. No1 knws unless they ask right
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Shots, and thanks for educating.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rafique

Yes it is exactly what everyone is raving about, great flavour and airflow. No leaks or dry hits not bad for a first build on this deck.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique

Amir said:


> Pulled the trigger on a reload today because the Omni isn't working well enough for me at the moment. Lets hope that this is the one



You won't be sorry


----------



## Amir

Roodt said:


> Being a "accessories" kind of chap, i have to say i love that beaded necklace... where may I aquire one?



It's actually my prayer beads kind of like a rosary... you're most welcome to have mine if you want or ask any of the Muslim guys in your area for a tasbeeh (say: taz-bee) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Amir

ettiennedj said:


> Sure you'll be happy Amir. Can literally chain vape this at 60w and not a sign of a dry hit with flavor off the charts. Juice capacity a tad lacking but small sacrifices i guess
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk



It's mostly for in and around the house for my dessert flavors cause out and about it's about the reo or billet box. Those guys pull for hours on end with little to no fuss at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roodt

Amir said:


> It's actually my prayer beads kind of like a rosary... you're most welcome to have mine if you want or ask any of the Muslim guys in your area for a tasbeeh (say: taz-bee)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the offer (i couldn't possibly take something that personal away from anyone) I will have a chat with some local okes.


----------



## Amir

Roodt said:


> I truly meant no disrespect to you or anyone regarding the religious aspects of the tasbeegh, and apologise for seeing such a personal artifact as a piece of jewellery.
> 
> I thank you for the information on the tasbeegh, and find it very insightful and fascinating.



No harm no foul... since I have a mod in left pocket and a phone in the right, I've been known to throw it over my neck on occasion. I do have a smaller one that I usually wear on my wrist but since it's the fasting month which is a time of repentance and reflection, I go for the big beads to make me feel like a sheik. Also, I need beeeg repentance too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Rafique said:


> You won't be sorry



Thanks to the forum I seldom have to be sorry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Roodt said:


> Thank you for the offer (i couldn't possibly take something that personal away from anyone) I will have a chat with some local okes.



Nothing personal. I literally have a shoebox full of em. They all serve the same purpose. I have em in an array of colors to match my array of robes and thobes cause I like to be stylish like that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Roodt

Amir said:


> Nothing personal. I literally have a shoebox full of em. They all serve the same purpose. I have em in an array of colors to match my array of robes and thobes cause I like to be stylish like that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



We do have that in common then... my poison is bracelets and watches...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flava

Rob Fisher said:


> And for the record the build is a Dual Ni80 Alien 32/40.



I'm really enjoying these coils as well. You should try the kanthal core aswell, 1 less wrap on both coils and a really smooth flavorful vape. Battery change needed around 3.8v though.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Roodt said:


> We do have that in common then... my poison is bracelets and watches...



Don't get me started on watches and perfumes. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> And for the record the build is a Dual Ni80 Alien 32/40.



Pic of coils when possible please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> Pic of coils when possible please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

Brothers reunited






Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Rafique

boxerulez said:


> Brothers reunited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk



Now that's a very good setup

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 99053



Oh that's a beauty man. Good work born of pure passion always gets superior results. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

boxerulez said:


> Brothers reunited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk



That looks the business bro... love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pindyman

Latest addition to the family. Thanks again @kimbo

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Roodt

Pindyman said:


> Latest addition to the family. Thanks again @kimbo



Shait, that's hella shinnnny.... I like...


----------



## Imtiaaz

Favourites...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Imtiaaz said:


> Favourites...
> View attachment 99113



You not fasting?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Amir said:


> You not fasting?



I have my periods so not right now lol..Just a pic for the peeps...Wanted to share in the hand checks. I was actually just going to comment on your pic of the Hcigar and pulse. I have been looking for a while now at some squonkers, really wana give it a go and that seems pretty awesome. How you finding the combo @Amir


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Imtiaaz said:


> I have my periods so not right now lol..Just a pic for the peeps...Wanted to share in the hand checks. I was actually just going to comment on your pic of the Hcigar and pulse. I have been looking for a while now at some squonkers, really wana give it a go and that seems pretty awesome. How you finding the combo @Amir



Lol I won't judge you sister.... 

Aw man it's a dream vape set up. I tried my hand at squonking previously and really failed miserably. As time went on and my knowledge base grew, along with my beard and confidence, I decided to give it another shot and I love it. Both regulated and unregulated work perfectly for me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Amir said:


> Lol I won't judge you sister....
> 
> Aw man it's a dream vape set up. I tried my hand at squonking previously and really failed miserably. As time went on and my knowledge base grew, along with my beard and confidence, I decided to give it another shot and I love it. Both regulated and unregulated work perfectly for me



Well that's reassuring, I'm certainly not new to vaping but when it comes to squonking I actually feel like a huge noob. so I am picking everyone's brain about it before I take the plunge.

I also do not want to invest to much into it just in case I do not enjoy it but that is a bit of a catch 22, as I have realized over the years that when trying something new for the first time you shouldn't try it with crappy gear.

So I think I should try and find someone who has a similar setup to yours and at least try it before investing in it, as I do find the concept intriguing. But as you mentioned many people who tried it did not like the experience.


----------



## Amir

Imtiaaz said:


> Well that's reassuring, I'm certainly not new to vaping but when it comes to squonking I actually feel like a huge noob. so I am picking everyone's brain about it before I take the plunge.
> 
> I also do not want to invest to much into it just in case I do not enjoy it but that is a bit of a catch 22, as I have realized over the years that when trying something new for the first time you shouldn't try it with crappy gear.
> 
> So I think I should try and find someone who has a similar setup to yours and at least try it before investing in it, as I do find the concept intriguing. But as you mentioned many people who tried it did not like the experience.



There's plenty guys in queue to buy the Inbox and pulse so if you dont like it then you can always resell... Crappy gear will really influence your opinion

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Faraaz

nothing 

fasting at the moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My Black and White Billet Box is now complete with it's new white fire button!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir

The flavor on the Reload is almost RDA like


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

Vaping Heaven. Flavour for days. Just brilliant. 26650 squonker and Hussar RDTA.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Petrus

Petrus said:


> Vaping Heaven. Flavour for days. Just brilliant. 26650 squonker and Hussar RDTA.
> View attachment 99139


@SAVapeGear, doesn't she look pretty in pink and silver?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Petrus said:


> @SAVapeGear, doesn't she look pretty in pink and silver?


Stunning. Enjoy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Studies for the day fully booked. Atleast i have an awesome setup and coffee.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DirtyD

Had to get a mod again to run mr leaky (Kylin RTA) - love this full splatter boost 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK in an effort to try get another ADV I have put SVRF Refreshing into a Billet Box! Let's try this...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## DirtyD

Seriously enjoying this juice in mr leaky , it can actually become an ADV and I'm surprised because I do not like the fruits in this juice in the real world physically 

Great "Specialised Coils (Niachrome Fused Claptons) by The Bearded Vaper" aka @Chris du Toit and supplied and installed by Juicy Joes - probably the best service I've gotten from a vape shop the western side of the Cape 
Loving it!

tl;dr Anyway, my full splattered Minikin Boost is still in my hand with mr Leaky Kylin RTA running Opus Electro Glitch with fused nichrome clappies  LEKKER MAN LEKKER 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Early morning freshness 

I don't usually do lung hits this early but am liking this Zesty Berry from @Blends Of Distinction. It has a freshness and soury twang that is great.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## OreO

Silver said:


> Early morning freshness
> 
> I don't usually do lung hits this early but am liking this Zesty Berry from @Blends Of Distinction. It has a freshness and soury twang that is great.
> 
> View attachment 99282



Great to see you still rocking the dripper @Silver


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP

Silver on a dripper that must be something to see.... rumor has it silver is entering for cloud blowing Comp at VapeCon and is secretly practicing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ruan0.30

So im the creator of the GOON V1.25 hahaha  

Some wont agree but if your lungs are big and airflow matters then you will like my new airflow on my copper goon.

All done by hand with a leatherman! 

Dont try this unless your hand knows what its doing. 

#airflowfordays!!!






Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mahir

stevie g said:


> Night time vaping with light lol.
> View attachment 99319



How you finding that mod? I'm tempted to get one. They look so cool


----------



## JsPLAYn

stevie g said:


> I've been told it's against the rules to post about it or discuss items that I use personally as it is seen as promoting our stock or something.
> 
> Sorry I can't answer your question here.


Thats so dumb .That can only be said if its something exclusive to you, then it could be considered promotional  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

JsPLAYn said:


> Thats so dumb .That can only be said if its something exclusive to you, then it could be considered promotional
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Not dumb @JsPLAYn 
We do not allow vendors to post pictures of products they sell in the general threads
Thats why they have their own subforums.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Silver said:


> Not dumb @JsPLAYn
> We do not allow vendors to post pictures of products they sell in the general threads
> Thats why they have their own subforums.


Ok.. that's not how he explained it.. totally makes sense now.  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Silver said:


> Not dumb @JsPLAYn
> We do not allow vendors to post pictures of products they sell in the general threads
> Thats why they have their own subforums.


You mods are so 'on the burn' on this forum. .. geez the other forums can definitely learn from u guys.. u keep this forum as straight as ruler    

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cuzzie

Asmodus Minikin Boost 155w with a Troll v2 25mm (tri twist titanium dual coil)at 0.3 ohms and puffing lekker. Got some dogtown gods gift. New flavor on the block in Cape Town. 
Death by Chocolate, tastes amazballs.
Definitely recommend getting this flavor if you have a sweeeet tooth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Roodt

Nautilus 2 arrived this morning.

So far loving it, will post morr details in relevant thread later after spending some more time with it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## stephen.johnson2

Roodt said:


> Nautilus 2 arrived this morning.
> 
> So far loving it, will post morr details in relevant thread later after spending some more time with it.
> View attachment 99499



Great setup......looks like your Alien is sending messages to outpace


----------



## GerritVisagie

Glad I have two hands... 
Can't put either of these two down!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## stephen.johnson2

GerritVisagie said:


> Glad I have two hands...
> Can't put either of these two down!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Is that the SXK? You obviously happy with it?


----------



## Roodt

stephen.johnson2 said:


> Great setup......looks like your Alien is sending messages to outpace



LOL i see what you did there, and i approve...


----------



## GerritVisagie

stephen.johnson2 said:


> Is that the SXK? You obviously happy with it?



Yes it is. And yes, very happy. 
Great little grab 'n go device, cannot go anywhere without it. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

GerritVisagie said:


> Yes it is. And yes, very happy.
> Great little grab 'n go device, cannot go anywhere without it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Nice handcheck, man - and a very nice SXK BB. Also cannot recommend it enough, it's an amazing device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir

Very very late to the Ammit 22 party LOL Thanks @Dubz for the wire  Running a 6 wrap alien on this unregulated series box mod. It's quite a strange vape, first time I'm trying an RTA on a series mod. Never mind a single coil LOL

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## acorn

Bliss...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## SAVapeGear

acorn said:


> Bliss...


FOMO - Major FOMO

Enjoy @acorn

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Two kinds of crazy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

BumbleBee said:


> Two kinds of crazy
> 
> View attachment 99518


Duuuude, this is a family friendly forum    

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ruan0.30

Handcheck guys... Just gotta love vaping!

Nothing better than insane flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Popped a resin drip tip on the Peerless after rebuilding it ... running a unholy concoction of left over juices

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Setup for the evening:

SXK BB with @KZOR 's Island Style v1, and Nautilus 2 with a vanilla/Virginia tobacco blend.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

New exocet dispatched for delivery.... 
Do I wait? Or do I fill?? 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aktorsyl

GerritVisagie said:


> New exocet dispatched for delivery....
> Do I wait? Or do I fill??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Fill! I have the Exocet at the moment. SirVape is delivering another Exocet, and an Insider today. Now I need to make up my mind whether I like the Exocet or Insider more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

This will be my first exocet, I like the insider so far, we should compare notes. 



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruan0.30

GerritVisagie said:


> New exocet dispatched for delivery....
> Do I wait? Or do I fill??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Refill i dare ya

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

GerritVisagie said:


> This will be my first exocet, I like the insider so far, we should compare notes.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk



Refill and start pulling like its the last time you gonna use the insider... Cause once you get the exocet, that's exactly whats going to happen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ruan0.30

Amir said:


> Refill and start pulling like its the last time you gonna use the insider... Cause once you get the exocet, that's exactly whats going to happen


   gerrit... that insiders money would have almost gotten you the perfect SMM.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Amir said:


> Refill and start pulling like its the last time you gonna use the insider... Cause once you get the exocet, that's exactly whats going to happen



Oh snap!
Amir dropping some truth on me. 



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir

GerritVisagie said:


> Oh snap!
> Amir dropping some truth on me.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk



Cause that's how we roll hahaha... The exocet and skyline are benchmarks for me when it comes to flavor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Ruan0.30 said:


> gerrit... that insiders money would have almost gotten you the perfect SMM.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Keep the insider in your arsenal. I run 2 boro's, one with exo and one with insider. The Exo is a more conservative and restrictive vape. The insider takes a bigger, lower ohm build and its more airy. I run through a tank pretty quick with the insider but the exo is an all day vibe

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ettiennedj

Got me some matchy matchy going on here 

Sofar flavor on point. Got a 7 wrap 0.76ohm 30 gauge NI80 Fused Clapton in there running at 40 watts puffing away on Trinity. Early days on the Ammit 25 though

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

ettiennedj said:


> Got me some matchy matchy going on here
> 
> Sofar flavor on point. Got a 7 wrap 0.76ohm 30 gauge NI80 Fused Clapton in there running at 40 watts puffing away on Trinity. Early days on the Ammit 25 though
> View attachment 99549


That's some epic matchy matchy action right there


----------



## Rob Fisher

New Ivory Juma Panels for the BB!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## WARMACHINE



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

...pure goodness





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny

BB all blued out ( button will be changed when I'm less impatient).

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

I like this SMM. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruan0.30

Amir said:


> I like this SMM.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its goooood i also like it.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> I like this SMM.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What build and wattage?.. will it be suitable for a dual coil user? Ie, a single coil giving same satisfaction as a dual 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Ruan0.30 said:


> Its goooood i also like it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Its so good even I like it


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> What build and wattage?.. will it be suitable for a dual coil user?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



It's a single coil coil RTA but if you've got mad skills you can get away with tiny dual coils. I'm using the coils that came in the box which looks to be some form of a fused clapton with Ni80 but I stand to be corrected on that as I am no coil expert. Comes in at 0.25ohm and running it at 38-42W with airflow half way open depending on the juice profile.

For dual coils the best I've come across so far is the troll RTA and the reload RTA. I like my coils like how I like my women... Prefer a nice thick single one over a pair of skinny ones

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ruan0.30

Amir said:


> It's a single coil coil RTA but if you've got mad skills you can get away with tiny dual coils. I'm using the coils that came in the box which looks to be some form of a fused clapton with Ni80 but I stand to be corrected on that as I am no coil expert. Comes in at 0.25ohm and running it at 38-42W with airflow half way open depending on the juice profile.
> 
> For dual coils the best I've come across so far is the troll RTA and the reload RTA. I like my coils like how I like my women... Prefer a nice thick single one over a pair of skinny ones


I dont like those coils that come with... all they are is just pretty... they dont produce flavour. My smm is producing twice the flavour from a staple staggered demon killer coil.

I have tried all watts and all airflow settings together for 2 days and jus decided bye bye wotofo coils and hallo demon killer! 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Ruan0.30 said:


> I dont like those coils that come with... all they are is just pretty... they dont produce flavour. My smm is producing twice the flavour from a staple staggered demon killer coil.
> 
> I have tried all watts and all airflow settings together for 2 days and jus decided bye bye wotofo coils and hallo demon killer!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Before the end of today I'm gonna swap out the coil for one of the bigger boys from the Hadaly/Serpent coil box by The Coil Company which is @RiaanRed. Those coils are legit for flavor man... You can taste the pride and passion that went into making the coils and the patience and craft in the juice making process.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Surge26

Mr meringue such a quality juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Ruan0.30 said:


> I dont like those coils that come with... all they are is just pretty... they dont produce flavour. My smm is producing twice the flavour from a staple staggered demon killer coil.
> 
> I have tried all watts and all airflow settings together for 2 days and jus decided bye bye wotofo coils and hallo demon killer!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Changed from the box coil to one from the coil empire box and well... Thanx for the tip mate. Huge difference

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yagya

1 of those setups that just leaves my other devices with little attention.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## JsPLAYn

A little late but I'm very satisfied 

wotofo troll rta sporting some nano aliens coming in at 0.19ohm hitting steady at 90watt. Pure bliss

That colour on those coils tho








Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

What is (going to be) in my hand (soon) - well in about two weeks time? All the Vape stuff coming from South Africa - and there is still one of two parcels missing. The pineapple was my wife's idea 

Can't wait (juices, mods, coil making kit, RDA, etc.)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antonherbst

Yagya said:


> 1 of those setups that just leaves my other devices with little attention.
> View attachment 99649



Where did you get the mod from? That looks like a minikin wood mod?


----------



## acorn

antonherbst said:


> Where did you get the mod from? That looks like a minikin wood mod?


Possibly:
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/new-kodama-v2-minikin-by-asmodus
or...
https://www.theecigstore.co.za/MAT563/Asmodus Kodama V2 Minikin 180W

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Exocet is truly an amazing deck. And this hands tip... Oh you beaut.
Vaping is amazing tonight. 

@Ruan0.30 can't wait for your vapemail and then hand check post tomorrow brother!!

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## aktorsyl

GerritVisagie said:


> Exocet is truly an amazing deck. And this hands tip... Oh you beaut.
> Vaping is amazing tonight.
> 
> @Ruan0.30 can't wait for your vapemail and then hand check post tomorrow brother!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Also chilling with my BB tonight.
How do you get that battery out without a band?


----------



## GerritVisagie

aktorsyl said:


> Also chilling with my BB tonight.
> How do you get that battery out without a band?



Ha, effort.... 
I kinda wiggle it out, top then bottom, then top again....
Sometimes it's a chore, other times its easy as pie. 
But adding the band actually makes it sit tighter. If only there was a way to tie the band down on one side....


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## aktorsyl

GerritVisagie said:


> Ha, effort....
> I kinda wiggle it out, top then bottom, then top again....
> Sometimes it's a chore, other times its easy as pie.
> But adding the band actually makes it sit tighter. If only there was a way to tie the band down on one side....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Ahh right. I used a gift ribbon thing because I found the one that came with the mod to be too thick as well. The ribbon is quite thin and fits perfectly. But it does have a nasty habit of getting caught in the panel when you put it back on, so meh.


----------



## GerritVisagie

aktorsyl said:


> Ahh right. I used a gift ribbon thing because I found the one that came with the mod to be too thick as well. The ribbon is quite thin and fits perfectly. But it does have a nasty habit of getting caught in the panel when you put it back on, so meh.



Ahh snap! Gift ribbon! Great plan man. 
I may be brave enough to undo those Lil screws at the chip part, maybe one could clamp one end down in there and make life a little easier.


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## aktorsyl

GerritVisagie said:


> Ahh snap! Gift ribbon! Great plan man.
> I may be brave enough to undo those Lil screws at the chip part, maybe one could clamp one end down in there and make life a little easier.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Well you could make the ribbon short on the outside, and on the inside tuck it behind the Boro.


----------



## GerritVisagie

aktorsyl said:


> Well you could make the ribbon short on the outside, and on the inside tuck it behind the Boro.



Ja, that would be as permanent, but could work. 
I'll play this weekend and report back...
Do the same if you have the time


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

GerritVisagie said:


> Ahh snap! Gift ribbon! Great plan man.
> I may be brave enough to undo those Lil screws at the chip part, maybe one could clamp one end down in there and make life a little easier.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk



I used a long nose pliers and a handkerchief to squeeze the top negative post down against the frame of the mod. Worked a charm... more importantly... how awesome is the Exocet? Keep the top of the coil in line with the top of the post, not the post screws, and wick loose and fluffy.... the vapor density still intrigues me after all this time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie

Amir said:


> I used a long nose pliers and a handkerchief to squeeze the top negative post down against the frame of the mod. Worked a charm... more importantly... how awesome is the Exocet? Keep the top of the coil in line with the top of the post, not the post screws, and wick loose and fluffy.... the vapor density still intrigues me after all this time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ja, have a plain clapton in it now, placed as you say. And just wow. 
I know everyone said the insider had more airflow, but I honestly think the exocet has a smidgen more. 
Stupid billet box, has me cutting my Goon down to under half way now too.... 
All about that flavour baby YEAH!!
Wifey loves the smaller clouds, means she can see the TV now. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ruan0.30

GerritVisagie said:


> Exocet is truly an amazing deck. And this hands tip... Oh you beaut.
> Vaping is amazing tonight.
> 
> @Ruan0.30 can't wait for your vapemail and then hand check post tomorrow brother!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Oooh yeah im like a little boy shouting only 1 more sleep then ill have my BBOX and ordered the insider and the exocet with a extra boro... going to nail @GerritVisagie with flavour.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Ruan0.30 said:


> Oooh yeah im like a little boy shouting only 1 more sleep then ill have my BBOX and ordered the insider and the exocet with a extra boro... going to nail @GerritVisagie with flavour.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



You bring the rum tomorrow!!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

GerritVisagie said:


> Ja, have a plain clapton in it now, placed as you say. And just wow.
> I know everyone said the insider had more airflow, but I honestly think the exocet has a smidgen more.
> Stupid billet box, has me cutting my Goon down to under half way now too....
> All about that flavour baby YEAH!!
> Wifey loves the smaller clouds, means she can see the TV now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk



With the Exocet the airflow is determined by the ID of the coil. 2.5 and under gives a slightly more airy vape but still flavorful... 3ID is nice and tricky to install and pretty much reduces the airflow to nothing... it's like pure, undiluted flavor. So much so that I find it too flavorful... kind of overpowering. So I run 2 Exocets now... one with a 3 ID which is power and juice hungry and one with 2.5 ID which has a higher resistance and is more all day vape friendly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Amir said:


> With the Exocet the airflow is determined by the ID of the coil. 2.5 and under gives a slightly more airy vape but still flavorful... 3ID is nice and tricky to install and pretty much reduces the airflow to nothing... it's like pure, undiluted flavor. So much so that I find it too flavorful... kind of overpowering. So I run 2 Exocets now... one with a 3 ID which is power and juice hungry and one with 2.5 ID which has a higher resistance and is more all day vape friendly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is very interesting... Never thought of it that way. I'll give that a go


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## aktorsyl

Amir said:


> I used a long nose pliers and a handkerchief to squeeze the top negative post down against the frame of the mod. Worked a charm... more importantly... how awesome is the Exocet? Keep the top of the coil in line with the top of the post, not the post screws, and wick loose and fluffy.... the vapor density still intrigues me after all this time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also squeezed the negative post flatter, but getting a grip on the battery without a band is tricky as balls.
Loving the Exocet too - I ordered another one just because it's so good. Ordered an Insider too, but haven't built on it yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Milc e-Juice

Bryce said:


> Super bro i love it so much
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Super glad you like it


----------



## Jane808

CraftyZA said:


> Gizmo, yes, the trident clone is rebuildable. Quite a decent piece work. Silver with gold trimmings if I'm thinking of the right unit.
> As for what is in my hand now...
> Well it's a K100 Empire, with smok rsst. Rsst i got from skyblue, the k100 i bought 2nd hand.
> The rsst is filled with Oupa's VM4
> 
> Got an svd in the background with protank 1. Filled with greenwave ry4
> 
> I really need to lay of the ry4/vm4 before it starts to loose it's magic.


Nice~


----------



## Clouder

Ag nee man! This thread just makes me jealous


----------



## Andre

aktorsyl said:


> I also squeezed the negative post flatter, but getting a grip on the battery without a band is tricky as balls.
> Loving the Exocet too - I ordered another one just because it's so good. Ordered an Insider too, but haven't built on it yet.


Take off the battery cover, bang the mod on the inside of your cupped hand. That is how I have seen some do it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Ruan0.30

Fresh from the box! Awesome vape!





Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Daniel said:


> View attachment 99770



I don't even have to check who the OP is... I just know when I see the Mug!!


----------



## Daniel

Amir said:


> I don't even have to check who the OP is... I just know when I see the Mug!!



haha true brother , cheap cheap @ Checkers .....


----------



## Amir

aktorsyl said:


> I also squeezed the negative post flatter, but getting a grip on the battery without a band is tricky as balls.
> Loving the Exocet too - I ordered another one just because it's so good. Ordered an Insider too, but haven't built on it yet.



Insider is tricky as balls (I don't even know what that means but for emphasis) but once its up and running its pleasant to say the least

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Amir said:


> Insider is tricky as balls (I don't even know what that means but for emphasis) but once its up and running its pleasant to say the least


That's quite alright, I have no idea what half of the things I say mean either 
I'll give the Insider a go inside the second Boro this weekend maybe.


----------



## Amir

Daniel said:


> haha true brother , cheap cheap @ Checkers .....



My birthday coming up soon and I like Superman *Nudge nudge wink wink*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Jane808 said:


> Nice~



Wow... this one resurrected from deep in the archives...


----------



## Marechal

Once you master the build and wick on the Insider it is absolutely brilliant ..and more juice capacity because of the bottom juice intake you can run it until completely empty and at least 1 mill more space because of its smaller dimensions leaving more space for juice. I used to like the Exo more but now I prefer the Insider


----------



## Amir

Marechal said:


> Once you master the build and wick on the Insider it is absolutely brilliant ..and more juice capacity because of the bottom juice intake you can run it until completely empty and at least 1 mill more space because of its smaller dimensions leaving more space for juice. I used to like the Exo more but now I prefer the Insider



I vape the exocet completely bone dry right to the bottom of the tank. The only juice that's left is like a drop which is trapped between the glass and the outside of the chamber. I like that drop there though cause it keeps her lubricated and slippery... No pun intended.


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Yagya

how's the finder treating you there @Rafique, now that you been spending some time with her??


----------



## Rafique

@Yagya for a basic mod, it worth it. Hits immediately all the time. I put 2 new vtc6s in and not sure if it's batteries but drain fairly quick. Haven't tried tc yet because I can wick properly.

Charging from 0 to full in 2 hours.
Screen is nice and bright, very comfy in hand and pocket.

Still need a few more days with it been sick so just Vape it now and then


----------



## Yagya

thanks @Rafique. hope you get well soon..
take care.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gersh



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

GerritVisagie said:


> Exocet is truly an amazing deck. And this hands tip... Oh you beaut.
> Vaping is amazing tonight.
> 
> @Ruan0.30 can't wait for your vapemail and then hand check post tomorrow brother!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Is that rum in that glass?


----------



## @cliff

Petrus said:


> Is that rum in that glass?


Definitely a Free State Cappuccino

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oooooo @Rooigevaar the production version is way improved on the beta version I tested... much much smoother and it feels like I'm on a Tropical Island when vaping Panama! I did the tongue test which I do before putting any juice into a mainstream device and it passed with flying colours! So everything is Matchy Matcherson... Mattis mod from Fury Works and on top the Hussar RDTA and inside we have Panama!  Good job... so worth the wait!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Petrus

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Definitely a Free State Cappuccino


If I may guess, Captain Morgan and Coke

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## @cliff

Petrus said:


> If I may guess, Captain Morgan and Coke


Would be my guess too!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Panama just made it into my number one setup! Wapari Nano and Skyline! This is a juice my peeps!  @Rooigevaar dewd... just dewd!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## GerritVisagie

Petrus said:


> Is that rum in that glass?



AB so bloody lutely... How'd you guess?
Kabama Floorsie

Yes, Captain an Coke zero.... 
I'm on a diet!!

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## aktorsyl

Rob Fisher said:


> Panama just made it into my number one setup! Wapari Nano and Skyline! This is a juice my peeps!  @Rooigevaar dewd... just dewd!
> View attachment 99801


Now I'm curious Rob - what's the flavour profile?


----------



## Muneer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

GerritVisagie said:


> AB so bloody lutely... How'd you guess?
> Kabama Floorsie
> 
> Yes, Captain an Coke zero....
> I'm on a diet!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


My vriend, ek boer op die sideline, ek ken daai skuimprop, baie lekker, enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Soos engel piepie op die tong


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruan0.30

GerritVisagie said:


> Soos engel piepie op die tong
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Ek soek ook my maat... daai skuim is lekker veral saam n bbox.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

aktorsyl said:


> Now I'm curious Rob - what's the flavour profile?



It's a complex tropical juice and depending on what atty it's in you get different flavours... pineapple, grape, watermelon and other tropical fruits... and there is menthol involved obviously!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Darth Vaper

Rob Fisher said:


> It's a complex tropical juice and depending on what atty it's in you get different flavours... pineapple, grape, watermelon and other tropical fruits... and there is menthol involved obviously!



Wow, I like the sound of that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> It's a complex tropical juice and depending on what atty it's in you get different flavours... pineapple, grape, watermelon and other tropical fruits... and there is menthol involved obviously!



Sounds majestic... Where can I get some to try?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> Sounds majestic... Where can I get some to try?



Launching in about 2-3 weeks time!


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Launching in about 2-3 weeks time!



dammit... Wish you were my neighbor with your big hearted-ness

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rincewind



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Rincewind said:


> View attachment 99871
> View attachment 99872


I love that mod.. need to get my hands on one just for the looks lol

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rincewind

Lol @JsPLAYn thats exactly why i got it  Menu system is a little counter intuitive but you get used to it quickly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Rincewind said:


> View attachment 99871
> View attachment 99872



That looks so next gen... anime meets cosplay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JsPLAYn

...





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape_r

@JsPLAYn enjoying the juice again?


----------



## JsPLAYn

Vape_r said:


> @JsPLAYn enjoying the juice again?


I bought a bottle at Vape Monkeys and it tastes normal..other bottle I bort from vape cartel i gave away.. I don't understand the responses I got on the other thread because I gt at same time 2 diferent stores and tastes diferent

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Ready for an afternoon of Netflix and chill 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Ruan0.30

Amir said:


> Ready for an afternoon of Netflix and chill
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks tops man... my bbox is still stock haha only got a nice hands tip. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Amir

Ruan0.30 said:


> Looks tops man... my bbox is still stock haha only got a nice hands tip.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Sometimes a nice @hands tip is all you need... sleek and elegant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruan0.30

Amir said:


> Sometimes a nice @hands tip is all you need... sleek and elegant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True that. Hands really make each of the a real piece of art.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Senator and Ti EVL Reaper... I really love the flavour from the Reaper! Also @hands drip tip!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Bush Vaper



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sheamus 20700 with Ammit 25!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Spongebob

Rob Fisher said:


> Sheamus 20700 with Ammit 25!
> View attachment 99902
> View attachment 99903


That mod looks a bit skewed uncle Rob  working on my ocd???    

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spongebob said:


> That mod looks a bit skewed uncle Rob  working on my ocd???



 Optical illusion with the woodgrain.


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Matchy matchy... @hands drip tip is the bomb

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Jane808

CraftyZA said:


> Wow... this one resurrected from deep in the archives...


Well, I should keep silent.


----------



## aktorsyl

Rob Fisher said:


> Sheamus 20700 with Ammit 25!
> View attachment 99902
> View attachment 99903


Nice one, love the look of that Sheamus (even if I'm not a fan of mechs).
That's the Ammit 25 single-coil version, correct?


----------



## Rob Fisher

aktorsyl said:


> Nice one, love the look of that Sheamus (even if I'm not a fan of mechs).
> That's the Ammit 25 single-coil version, correct?



Yebo. Ammit 25 single coil extended tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Not bad , very comfy in hand ..... shot @andro for hooking a brother up , Pico is still going but dying a slow death.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Phill

My trusty snow wolf and hadaly with Trinity Ice. Loving this juice!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Time to unwind 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Muneer

Hand check ......MKL200 Think Vape with gold SM22















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> Time to unwind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Classy @Amir !
Is that the stock atty on the VT Inbox?
If so, how is it? Any good?


----------



## Scouse45

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 100056


Rob how is that mod it's really gorgeous I must say. Dna75?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scouse45 said:


> Rob how is that mod it's really gorgeous I must say. Dna75?



I must say it looks pretty good and the finish is excellent... it's a YiHi SX350J chipset. It's comfortable in the hand. I just wish the fire button was a little more proud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

Silver said:


> Classy @Amir !
> Is that the stock atty on the VT Inbox?
> If so, how is it? Any good?


That's the Vandy Vape Pulse atty on the Vt Inbox.


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Classy @Amir !
> Is that the stock atty on the VT Inbox?
> If so, how is it? Any good?



It's the pulse 22. Stock atty didn't make the cut cause it's a dual coil. Pulse is good, hadaly wins on flavor but for ease of build and use the pulse is more practical. The trick to the pulse is the coil leg length which should be 13-14mm from tip to top of coil. I measured it the first time and every subsequent coil just lined up on the rod against the first coil. Also, another useful tip is keep the coil leg the same length as the first segment on the staged coil rod from coil master. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruan0.30

Just cant put this down... damn you @gerritvisagie





Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Ruan0.30 said:


> Just cant put this down... damn you @gerritvisagie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Ha ha... Told you buddi. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yagya

3-weeks and still cant put it down.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB's dressed up and heading for a birthday lunch for my daughter!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Ruan0.30

Rob Fisher said:


> BB's dressed up and heading for a birthday lunch for my daughter!
> View attachment 100132


Rob... your being sooo nice to the other bbox users including myself without those amazing plates!! #sarcastic

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ruan0.30 said:


> Rob... your being sooo nice to the other bbox users including myself without those amazing plates!! #sarcastic



And these two BB's are sad they are staying behind.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

OL16 back in the game. Only thing is, with 6mg XXX, the throat hit feels like @Oupa himself punching me in the throat. 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tai

Ill look after one of them for you Uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> OL16 back in the game. Only thing is, with 6mg XXX, the throat hit feels like @Oupa himself punching me in the throat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



6mg 
Punching
Shouldnt be used in the same sentence

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouder

In my hand right now is my Pico...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Clouder said:


> In my hand right now is my Pico...


Hah, only on the Natal coast one could be swimming in the sea this time of year. Unless you are somewhere beyond our borders?


----------



## Clouder

@Andre , nope, Toti is my pozzie!

Sent from my VIE-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Clouder said:


> In my hand right now is my Pico...


Like the practicality of the mod stand.


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> 6mg
> Punching
> Shouldnt be used in the same sentence



I never was one to play by the rules... And it was 8mg so that should get me closer to the mark


----------



## TheV

Tarot Nano + Big Baby Beast:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruan0.30

Just had to get another one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77

YUM!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique

I always go back to my avo

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dismissal



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Jenna Bartosch

My predator

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Dismissal said:


> View attachment 100381


Oooh a Heretic!

Where did you get this? And are you happy with it? I've come close so many times and had to close the tab!


----------



## JsPLAYn

Jenna Bartosch said:


> I love the shit out of this mod, I got it from vape club in benoni.


  I think he was talking to @dismisal regarding the mech

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dismissal

www.vapeshop.co.za for R499. Punches the breath out of my other high-end mech mods. Best buy period.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Bcom asignment study work, a choice of vape for the day and catching up on forum news.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Morph699

I absolutely love this flavour and this captain with the gen5 from ijoy is a beast

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

The Reo that has been in use day and night every day and night since I got it in early June... the OG P67 Copper Metallic that runs the same extracted/made in house DIY in all of the atty's with the right build for this DIY in each of them that are used on it... this black Goon LP, a black Pulse 22, a black Nuppin' V2 or a blacked out Kryten.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Jenna Bartosch

Haha oops


----------



## TheV

Quite a nice combo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir

My life is complete. This reload rda is the best thing since I have started vaping. And that juice by Pompous pom omg unreal

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Gonzilla

Sunset Drip, from the balcony last night

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## @cliff

Farming hard!!
Transitioning from 6mg to 3mg so I have a little MTL with 12mg to tide me over

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Would the comunity be mad with me if i post a photo of n new mod here first before i post it in vapemail?


----------



## Andre

antonherbst said:


> Would the comunity be mad with me if i post a photo of n new mod here first before i post it in vapemail?


Not at all! Two tabs could make for simultaneous postings!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

This is a true winner, winner, chicken, dinner setup. WOW

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Back in the car again and this time with the Hussar RDTA on a squonker...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

And here we go again. Ninja vape mode activated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spongebob

Amir said:


> And here we go again. Ninja vape mode activated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That tank looks Boss how does she vape  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Spongebob said:


> That tank looks Boss how does she vape
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



She vapes as good as she looks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

And out again safely on the other side. Strange thing happened though... my bag was searched and I was interrogated about every single one of the 15 flavors in my bag. Not because it was a security issue, but because the immigration/customs officer had just taken up vaping and was very curious about the VT Inbox and skyline in my suitcase. The whole vape scene is very undercover here in Dubai so he had no knowledge of squonking etc. he also refused to take a flavor as a gift from me to him and let me go with a smile and a pat on the back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> And out again safely on the other side. Strange thing happened though... my bag was searched and I was interrogated about every single one of the 15 flavors in my bag. Not because it was a security issue, but because the immigration/customs officer had just taken up vaping and was very curious about the VT Inbox and skyline in my suitcase. The whole vape scene is very undercover here in Dubai so he had no knowledge of squonking etc. he also refused to take a flavor as a gift from me to him and let me go with a smile and a pat on the back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Great stuff @Amir 
Thanks for sharing

Safe travels


----------



## E.T.

Ready for the weekend

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## RayDeny

It's a Mech kind of day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Great stuff @Amir
> Thanks for sharing
> 
> Safe travels



You're welcome and thank you @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

E.T. said:


> Ready for the weekend
> View attachment 100652



Awesome @E.T. 
I see what looks like a cyclone on the right - 
But what are the two on the left? Are those Hadaly atties?


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## E.T.

Silver said:


> Awesome @E.T.
> I see what looks like a cyclone on the right -
> But what are the two on the left? Are those Hadaly atties?



Hey silver the black one a Cylone yes. Hadaly with clear cap and a Narda clone.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Skyline having fun out in the desert. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> Skyline having fun out in the desert.



Whose stinking cigarettes are those under the cell phone?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir

My business partner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JB1987

My new vaping happy place, HCigar Inbox with Pulse RDA and Paulies Blueberry Cupcake

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruan0.30

Some mech photos... i know they are edited but damn this mod got looks!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Caramia

Amir said:


> And out again safely on the other side. Strange thing happened though... my bag was searched and I was interrogated about every single one of the 15 flavors in my bag. Not because it was a security issue, but because the immigration/customs officer had just taken up vaping and was very curious about the VT Inbox and skyline in my suitcase. The whole vape scene is very undercover here in Dubai so he had no knowledge of squonking etc. he also refused to take a flavor as a gift from me to him and let me go with a smile and a pat on the back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW @Amir - you have amazingly beautiful hands!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Caramia said:


> WOW @Amir - you have amazingly beautiful hands!



Hehe... u make me shy. Most people's eyes stop on the mod 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Amir said:


> Hehe... u make me shy. Most people's eyes stop on the mod
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I dig that wedding ring. Very cool.


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Two BB's ready to accompany us on our outing to forage for food.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GerritVisagie

Rob Fisher said:


> Two BB's ready to accompany us on our outing to forage for food.
> View attachment 100710



Damn Oom Rob, your BBs are all so sexy. 
I'm literally lost for words


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Sunday sessions

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Scouse45

Picked up a new mod to try and SMM tank. Not half bad I must say! Awesome 30w pocket rocket vape

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

GerritVisagie said:


> I dig that wedding ring. Very cool.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk



Thanks. My own design. Funny story actually... I didn't like the one they originally designed for me so I had my own guy design it and send the invoice to in laws 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder

Ahhhh my Box Mini. Lovin' this mod, filled up with Hazeworks Scream thanx to Vape Decadence

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

Rebuilt the Big Baby Beast and Peerless to run (properly) on the Stick V8:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905

Lazy Sunday night mech check...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Clouder said:


> Ahhhh my Box Mini. Lovin' this mod, filled up with Hazeworks Scream thanx to Vape Decadence



Making me jelly @Clouder 
Gorgeous view
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder

Thanx @Silver !

Sent from my VIE-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruan0.30

Not very keen on bottom airflow or japanese organic cotton...
But i have to say Graig @sirvape HHA Rogue juice is soooo good in this Mage RDA.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

Coppervape squonker with his friend "Klippies" close-by.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Comrad Juju

Therion 75c at 32w with EVL. Flavor for days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Comrad Juju said:


> Therion 75c at 32w with EVL. Flavor for days



Flavour MACHINE!


----------



## Batmans Trainer

Lets see where to start.. Ill go from Favourite down..
1. IJoy Limitless Lux with Smok TVF8
2. Smok Stick V8
3. Sigelei 213 with Dotmod Petri Authentic
4. Pioneer IPV5 with OBS Crius
5. Smoant Battlestar with OBS Crius


----------



## Amir

Comrad Juju said:


> Therion 75c at 32w with EVL. Flavor for days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How much do these EVL's go for? How would you rate it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> How much do these EVL's go for? How would you rate it?



They start at £79 for the Stainless steel version and they go up from there is you want Titanium! Flavour tank of note... see the dedicated thread.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/evl-reaper-v2.t38283/


----------



## Petrus

Squonk, Squonk with my Tmod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> They start at £79 for the Stainless steel version and they go up from there is you want Titanium! Flavour tank of note... see the dedicated thread.
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/evl-reaper-v2.t38283/



The affordable option is out of stock. Bummer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> The affordable option is out of stock. Bummer



The chap makes them all the time and they come back into stock from time to time. I will check with him and the next stocking.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> The affordable option is out of stock. Bummer



@Amir there will be stock available on the weekend... but if you want one before that send me a PM and I will ask the mod maker to make a plan for you.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## RayDeny

Bit of a desk check, this is my standard EDC at the moment when I'm working. Each one has its specific purpose in the arsenal.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV

Alien + Big Baby Beast (M2 0.15) & Stick V8 + Big Baby Beast (RBA 0.15):

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

RayDeny said:


> Bit of a desk check, this is my standard EDC at the moment when I'm working. Each one has its specific purpose in the arsenal.
> View attachment 100841



I like how I'm not the only Crazy person, 
Having one extreme and the other on a daily carry. 
BBOX, for the menthol
Mech Goon for the others.

??


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## RayDeny

GerritVisagie said:


> I like how I'm not the only Crazy person,
> Having one extreme and the other on a daily carry.
> BBOX, for the menthol
> Mech Goon for the others.
> 
> ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk



Ha ha ha , yip you got it. BB and skyline do menthol and fruity flavors extremely well but a Mech and a goon do the creamy custards and such the best. Of course that's till I get my hands on a NarDa.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

At bounce world with my kiddos






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## GerritVisagie

When the office gets too much....
Experimenting with the Exo, and Insider.
Wow, can't pick a clear winner. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CeeJay

JsPLAYn said:


> At bounce world with my kiddos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



My laaitie loves that place. Have you tried Rush in Claremont? They'll be asleep by 7pm lol


----------



## JsPLAYn

Yeah RUSH is the beezneez.. never again tho.. myself,wife and 2 kids.. 3 hours costed me just shy of 2k.. very nice place but ridiculous with pricing. . My kids dnt like to play less than 2-3 hours so bounce world is perfect lol

And I save so I can have more juice 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> At bounce world with my kiddos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



You haven't really vaped until you drip while bouncing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

CeeJay said:


> My laaitie loves that place. Have you tried Rush in Claremont? They'll be asleep by 7pm lol



Tell me more. I feel like they mixing cocaine instead of Nan formula for my lytie to drink. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jengz

My first handcheck! Loving this vape life

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> Tell me more. I feel like they mixing cocaine instead of Nan formula for my lytie to drink.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha rush is a huge indoor trampoline park

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scouse45

Jus chilling...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Not so much what, but rather YEAH - I have my vape stuff again. I can start all over again - replaced Mod and Rob's influence in juice and my wife is back from holiday - (cue the music: Heaven, I'm in heaven..,,)








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Not so much what, but rather YEAH - I have my vape stuff again. I can start all over again - replaced Mod and Rob's influence in juice and my wife is back from holiday - (cue the music: Heaven, I'm in heaven..,,)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is marvellous @RenaldoRheeder !!
Enjoy heaven!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> Haha rush is a huge indoor trampoline park
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



I need to go there. The kids hardly see me so when I'm home they're super hyper. Routine and sleep are words unknown to them and they don't know if I'll be home when they wake up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Scouse45 said:


> Jus chilling...
> View attachment 100901



Just winning too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 100911



Aw man what a smooth looking color. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Not so much what, but rather YEAH - I have my vape stuff again. I can start all over again - replaced Mod and Rob's influence in juice and my wife is back from holiday - (cue the music: Heaven, I'm in heaven..,,)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Because let's face it... what's like without a lil XXX eh? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

The need for a squonker just became real!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Fandelz

@Sir Vape thanks for telling my wife that this was the last ever Elite Gen2 in stock. She didn't even moan about it!!! The setup is now finally complete

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Mida Khan

Picked up the Vapor Shark DNA 200 and I'm loving the features, the feel and the fact that it fires instantly! Bonus: its super light!!!


----------



## SAVapeGear

Skyline and Wapari !!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

Sebenza25 for HE

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rumor001



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Rumor001 said:


> View attachment 100965


I hope that NASTY is the real deal 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rumor001

JsPLAYn said:


> I hope that NASTY is the real deal
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Did get it from one of my nearby vape shops... So it should be...


----------



## Zebeebee

Predator 228 with some frosteez. Cereal in the evening






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Keyaam

I hope this tank stays


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905

Keyaam said:


> I hope this tank stays
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Goon and kla! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keyaam

Jp1905 said:


> Goon and kla!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thats my line!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Keyaam said:


> Thats my line!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah ever since the Goon 1.5 I personally feel more like GOON IS KLA .. I need myself an OG goon again

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Keyaam

JsPLAYn said:


> Yeah ever since the Goon 1.5 I personally feel more like GOON IS KLA .. I need myself an OG goon again
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk







My daily carry



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Keyaam said:


> My daily carry
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir.. organise 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## antonherbst

Some office work and then out to sites it is i go. Love this device.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Some early morning work shenanigans ....





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Reeves

Rob Fisher said:


> In my hand is a Billet Box and in the other hand one of the fish in our winning bag today! Boom!
> View attachment 98421


Hell yeah


----------



## Reeves

Eleaf pico 75w wish I had purchased the smok al85 though 





Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JsPLAYn

Reeves said:


> Eleaf pico 75w wish I had purchased the smok al85 though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


U better off with the pico.. trust me, those things are hardy as F#*k .. smok is...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reeves

JsPLAYn said:


> U better off with the pico.. trust me, those things are hardy as F#*k .. smok is...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Sweet dude makes me feel better  

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reeves

Reeves said:


> Sweet dude makes me feel better
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


My fist mod 

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reeves

Reeves said:


> My first mod
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk





Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Skyline with extended tank! @BumbleBee rocks!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus

Working in the Lesotho mountains today.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rafique

Now thats how mods should be kept in a car

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## @cliff

Rafique said:


> Now thats how mods should be kept in a car


Not like this 





Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Petrus

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Not like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Now that my friend, was my old setup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Petrus said:


> Working in the Lesotho mountains today.
> View attachment 101053



Where does one acquire a holder like that , my mods always bouncing around in my bakkie .....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

Daniel said:


> Where does one acquire a holder like that , my mods always bouncing around in my bakkie .....


@Daniel, you must find someone with a 3d printer and give the exact specs, sizes differ from vehicle to vehicle, and they must print it. Try at your nearest sign printers. You can also order from the States at a cost.


----------



## Rafique

@kimbo might be able to do this. I saw him doing some 3d printing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rafique

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Not like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



Mines as well, just used some tissue paper to keep it from moving around

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Rafique said:


> @kimbo might be able to do this. I saw him doing some 3d printing


Yep! I would chat to kimbo @Daniel , sure he can do it for you!


----------



## Amir

Lovely weather here today out in the desert with a cool and comfortable summer breeze at 43 degrees Celsius. Even my Fanta orange on ice tastes like citrus tea in this heat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rafique

Amir said:


> Lovely weather here today out in the desert with a cool and comfortable summer breeze at 43 degrees Celsius. Even my Fanta orange on ice tastes like citrus tea in this heat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I don't know if I want to look at the watch or the Tank and mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Rafique said:


> I don't know if I want to look at the watch or the Tank and mod



It takes the eyes away from my GMC. The desert really takes a toll on the cars here. If all goes well with hajj this year I'll trade in for a newer model. IA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Amir said:


> Lovely weather here today out in the desert with a cool and comfortable summer breeze at 43 degrees Celsius. Even my Fanta orange on ice tastes like citrus tea in this heat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love how they call 43 degrees "fair".

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Reeves

Spot the pico hahah





Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Jenna Bartosch

My new toy!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## aktorsyl

Brand new Skyclone in action.
Tagging @Daniel because it's his fault

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

aktorsyl said:


> Brand new Skyclone in action.
> Tagging @Daniel because it's his fault


I see many clouds, does that mean that you've managed to build it without it dry hitting you?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## aktorsyl

BumbleBee said:


> I see many clouds, does that mean that you've managed to build it without it dry hitting you?


LOL! Yes, so far*. So far.*
I almost hope it does soon, otherwise what story am I going to tell next?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Amir

aktorsyl said:


> LOL! Yes, so far*. So far.*
> I almost hope it does soon, otherwise what story am I going to tell next?



The one about how you thought dual coils were more awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aktorsyl

Amir said:


> The one about how you thought dual coils were more awesome
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nuhuh!
@BumbleBee - at least it's still tentative. Only dry hit I get is if I take a puff longer than 4 seconds. There's still hope.
... wait, why the hell am I betting against myself.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rumor001

Mate dropped this in my RDA, i nearly died, hes such an A$$hole! Lol... worst taste EVER and its SO STRONG... 






Dont even know where he got this, but never again ... will be smelling my tanks from now on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Command center check for the next couple of days. Client reports and studying booked for the next 5 days.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine

Dismissal said:


> View attachment 100381



I wanted to get this mod...very nice mod, but that goat, aish, it scared me...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Me, my first-build (2nd attempt) Serpent SMM on the Alien, and Pico with TFV8 Baby in North-west Nigeria (observed by Ms Shifu) at 2 in the morning (local time). 

SUCCESS - I can go to bed now 

Thanks YouTube & @Rob Fisher 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouder

Must be vapable then? Hmmm.... LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gersh

Clouder said:


> Must be vapable then? Hmmm.... LOL



Lol vape xxx instead, it will open your chest more


----------



## Deckie

Skyclone Santorini

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## NielJoubert

antonherbst said:


> Command center check for the next couple of days. Client reports and studying booked for the next 5 days.



That's the best liquid you've got there on the right... Went through a few this winter already. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Hands a bit rough from manual labour this evening....

Wapari nano and esg skyline in front of a new fireplace...
@Silver I think the wapari is smaller than your evod. Right up your alley  
I think this is a worthy replacement for the mighty evod

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> Hands a bit rough from manual labour this evening....
> 
> Wapari nano and esg skyline in front of a new fireplace...
> @Silver I think the wapari is smaller than your evod. Right up your alley
> I think this is a worthy replacement for the mighty evod
> View attachment 101216



That's a real beauty there mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

That looks amazing @Christos 

Definitely classier looking than my little Evod/istick20 setup!

Enjoy!!!


----------



## TheV

Time to try out the Ammit 25:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pine Cone Wapari with Vapor Giant V4 and a bowl of popcorn!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Pine Cone Wapari with Vapor Giant V4 and a bowl of popcorn!
> View attachment 101265


No Saturday afternoon beer?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Oumier rdta ... best flavour ever on a rdta my diy custard king takes as good here as in the skyline no lies

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Scouse45

K

Work check with my trusty BB

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

incredible_hullk said:


> View attachment 101268
> 
> Oumier rdta ... best flavour ever on a rdta my diy custard king takes as good here as in the skyline no lies



That just looks powerful and has strong presence all around. Like that big guy in the gym that everyone wants to be like 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Scouse45 said:


> K
> View attachment 101269
> Work check with my trusty BB



That color is starting to look more an more appealing by the day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV

Ammit on a Stick with some Spiced Strawberry Milkshake:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruan0.30

Its sunday and i just cant help sharing these photos with you guys. 

2 of them are edited so please dont bite me!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Wow wow wow
. Is that copper? Or brass.. too much shiny I can hardly tell

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruan0.30

JsPLAYn said:


> Wow wow wow
> . Is that copper? Or brass.. too much shiny I can hardly tell
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Copper buddy... i actually have a photo of the mod next to some stuff making a mirror reflection... 

I just love shiny stuff...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Ruan0.30 said:


> Copper buddy... i actually have a photo of the mod next to some stuff making a mirror reflection...
> 
> I just love shiny stuff...


Super nice, hand or machine polish? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie

I need a New one for my display.... 



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruan0.30

Dont have a machine man... i really wish i had @GerritVisagie would tell you how much i wana put my copper under a machine eish

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Ruan0.30 said:


> Dont have a machine man... i really wish i had @GerritVisagie would tell you how much i wana put my copper under a machine eish
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


U mind sharing ur process .. I have polished my copper and brass by hand using brasso but i just get it clean.. not so shiny like that

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie

JsPLAYn said:


> U mind sharing ur process .. I have polished my copper and brass by hand using brasso but i just get it clean.. not so shiny like that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Dude, he's a freak!
That probably took him 2 hours.



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

GerritVisagie said:


> Dude, he's a freak!
> That probably took him 2 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Well the results shows ... how long does it last tho

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruan0.30

Haha yeah im a freak... it doesnt last very long maybe a 4 to 5 days but remember its copper and the shine stay there... next time u just give it a wipe or so with a brasso rag and done.... the shine will never go rough again!.

Everyone says brasso does all the work and thats a brasso noob that will say that... if u really want results keep on polishing... 
My fingers went into cramps last night but now its done.

All the effort really make you appreciate it even more.





Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Deckie



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Thanks for the motivation @Ruan0.30 . I just spent half hour.. not done yet tho but I've achieved some shine atleast. . Now for a rinse then 2nd polish ..





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Ruan0.30

JsPLAYn said:


> Thanks for the motivation @Ruan0.30 . I just spent half hour.. not done yet tho but I've achieved some shine atleast. . Now for a rinse then 2nd polish ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Its a pleasure man! Do it man... you got nothing to lose and everything to win...

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## JsPLAYn

Ruan0.30 said:


> Its a pleasure man! Do it man... you got nothing to lose and everything to win...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Mmmm.. bringin sexy back





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Wimbledon Men's Final

Blissful 

Calls for the strong tobacco in Thumper 

Am loving this

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Silver said:


> Wimbledon Men's Final
> 
> Blissful
> 
> Calls for the strong tobacco in Thumper
> 
> Am loving this
> 
> View attachment 101340


Federer the LEGEND!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Smoky Jordan said:


> Federer the LEGEND!!!



Agreed @Smoky Jordan 
What a legend indeed
And such a great ambassador with such grace

Am just shocked at how short the game was. Straight sets. I thought it would take much longer
Now i can go do some vape device pitstopping. Lol


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Phantom with Skyline with extended tank and XXX inside... bliss!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Keyaam

Some HHA action with the Ammit 25! The flavor off this tank is insane


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Goon .. what else...





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ruan0.30

JsPLAYn said:


> Goon .. what else...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


What else!! 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Hopefully my last day in the desert before coming home tomorrow... if all goes well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## skola

Amir said:


> Hopefully my last day in the desert before coming home tomorrow... if all goes well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you go over to prep for Hajj bru?


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 101476


What a little fatty! It is adorable. It looks fantastic in silver!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Amir

skola said:


> Did you go over to prep for Hajj bru?



Yes I've registered our main company and now I'm trying to take over another companies quota because they can't manage it and requested me to handle it for them but it's not as easy as I thought it would be. They need a mountain of paperwork, all of which needs to be translated and verified at the respective embassies. It's no walk in the park but the finish line is in sight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Winter is coming!! 
And a good chance of some clouds...


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Waine

The three cousins...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Moey_Ismail



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RayDeny

Waine said:


> View attachment 101503
> 
> 
> The three cousins...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



XXX in a Mech, done that once no way would I ever do that again.


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## skola

Amir said:


> Yes I've registered our main company and now I'm trying to take over another companies quota because they can't manage it and requested me to handle it for them but it's not as easy as I thought it would be. They need a mountain of paperwork, all of which needs to be translated and verified at the respective embassies. It's no walk in the park but the finish line is in sight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds quite administrative! Luckily you guys have years of experience so you know what you doing.. I must PM you, I don't know if you'll remember me. I was lucky to have you and your bru as guides through the alleys of Makkah and Medinah about 10/11 years ago!


----------



## RayDeny

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 101524



That is definitely one of the better looking printed boxes you have there Rob.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir

skola said:


> Sounds quite administrative! Luckily you guys have years of experience so you know what you doing.. I must PM you, I don't know if you'll remember me. I was lucky to have you and your bru as guides through the alleys of Makkah and Medinah about 10/11 years ago!



It's no walk in the park to say the least. PM me and help me remember 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roodt

After a months use, and really looking for "something better" still my daily go to...
Have some of the wifey darling dearest's menthol mixes in it, and it just stays a winner

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Amy

BB with VM Xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Roodt said:


> After a months use, and really looking for "something better" still my daily go to...
> Have some of the wifey darling dearest's menthol mixes in it, and it just stays a winner
> 
> View attachment 101580


I almost thought you fired the Nauti at 120W.
Only @Constantbester can vape MTL at those temps. Mortals cannot compete.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Roodt

aktorsyl said:


> I almost thought you fired the Nauti at 120W.
> Only @Constantbester can vape MTL at those temps. Mortals cannot compete.


Crickey... i would straight die from lung collapse...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV

First step is AMMITing you have a problem:

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Waine

@RayDeny. The trick with dripping XXX is to dilute, if you feel it's too strong. I dilute with VG 90/10, 3mg — now and again. 

Like when I feel like clouding out my bedroom in a chain vape session.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Needed some sweetness so fired up the Epetite and Hadaly and searched for and found a bottle of Marshmallow Man! Delicious!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Waine

Bed time with some reading material and the Kylin. Still a great tank... 


My cloth spacers work really well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vivita

Now I like
Smoant Battlestar & Siren 22

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## TheV

Back 2 Basics (for the day):

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR

Amy said:


> BB with VM Xxx


Love the laptop. 
Me and my son both have ROG laptops. Fantastic line by Asus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Awesome combo






Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Vivita

BioHAZarD said:


> Awesome combo


@BioHAZarD what mod did you show us?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Vivita said:


> @BioHAZarD what mod did you show us?


Boxer Rader

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wow these 26650 Mods are HUGE!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

as we say in Afrikaans @Rob Fisher - GRAPGAT 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Amir

Here we go again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Christos said:


> That's what happens with xxx. Things grow


Why the dislike @Kalashnikov ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

Amir said:


> Here we go again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Don't you wish you could just take a long hit off that atty while the earth light gets dimmer? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

My good night vape. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kalashnikov

Christos said:


> Why the dislike @Kalashnikov ?


Must have been a mistake. Corrected it ☺

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

RTA vs RDA ... why not both?!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Petrus

Not actually in my hand, but through my hands, busy to do a refill. Now some of my babies is ready to rock and roll.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Roodt

Yet another starter kit....

These will be the death of me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## antonherbst

Choices today in the home office. All these setups are winners in my vaping expierence.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir

Waine said:


> Don't you wish you could just take a long hit off that atty while the earth light gets dimmer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I did... Don't tell anyone lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Amir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Dismissal

Best RTA period!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Waine

Dismissal said:


> Best RTA period!
> View attachment 101828



Hi there, please relieve my curiosity, and reveal the name if the atty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45

Waine said:


> Hi there, please relieve my curiosity, and reveal the name if the atty
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reload rta brother!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Scouse45

Amir said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok firstly wat did u do to ur skyline, how's the armor and wats the mini rda? Too many unanswered questions

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine

To think I almost traded this....So happy I did not. Because....

I will not buy another (Cheapish) VW mod again. (Perhaps a Therion DNA) Mine are conking in, one by one. Not to mention some disappointing moments with some of my RTA's.

The spacers did not work on my Kylin. My one Predator was saturated. My other is broken. That's 3 VW mods in 6 months. Not to mention the heat on the buttons of my 2 newish "Mech mod pro's." (Geekvape) 

So I am fully into my 5 quality tube mechs and RDA's again. I will use my VW's to build on, or for travel.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir

Scouse45 said:


> Ok firstly wat did u do to ur skyline, how's the armor and wats the mini rda? Too many unanswered questions



Hahaha that's how I roll... skyline is sitting on a 22mm heat sink. Armor is going through the paces with its first build and already replaced the pulse 22. Mini RDA is a Hellfire Viper V2 clone but I still dunno what I'm doing with it yet. Most likely gonna go on the Reo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spongebob

Roodt said:


> Yet another starter kit....
> 
> These will be the death of me.
> 
> View attachment 101791


How is the vape on the Zelos???   

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45

Going back to try an old classic setup wow wat a treat! @Rob Fisher Robbo u old biscuit!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Roodt

Spongebob said:


> How is the vape on the Zelos???
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


Actually quite good to be honest... is only a 50w mod with a 2500MaH internal battery, which has lasted more than 24hours so far on the 0.8 ohm coil running at 20w, flavour is solid ( i dig the nautilus2 tank)

The mod it self feels awesome in hand, is very pocket friendly and a no frills no fuss mod that gets the job done well...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dismissal

Waine said:


> Hi there, please relieve my curiosity, and reveal the name if the atty
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reload RTA by Reload Vapor USA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine

Dismissal said:


> Reload RTA by Reload Vapor USA



Nice one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Arkon with Wasp!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Ruan0.30

OG Goon on my HHA K.O mech... i just love this mech since i got it. Cant put it down!

Oh this Pecan juice is just insanely good in any dripper. 

I tried it in my billet box and noooo it doesnt work so my friend actually did the reading and told me the bottle says *best in drippers*

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## CeeJay

Night shift desk check, the hardest part of tonight is deciding between OG Goon or CSMNT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OreO

Rob Fisher said:


> Arkon with Wasp!
> View attachment 101864



How is the wasp performing uncle Rob?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> Not actually in my hand, but through my hands, busy to do a refill. Now some of my babies is ready to rock and roll.
> View attachment 101787



Love it @Petrus 
Your babies are rocking and rolling!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Roodt said:


> Actually quite good to be honest... is only a 50w mod with a 2500MaH internal battery, which has lasted more than 24hours so far on the 0.8 ohm coil running at 20w, flavour is solid ( i dig the nautilus2 tank)
> 
> The mod it self feels awesome in hand, is very pocket friendly and a no frills no fuss mod that gets the job done well...



@Roodt - wont you do a thread for us comparing the Nautilus2 to the original Nautilus Mini - if you can
The Nautilus is such a great product - i would love to hear your views.

And if you have already done one, then apologies... I may have missed it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OreO said:


> How is the wasp performing uncle Rob?



Early days but I'm impressed with the little guy so far!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/wasp-nano-rda.t40006/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Roodt

Silver said:


> @Roodt - wont you do a thread for us comparing the Nautilus2 to the original Nautilus Mini - if you can
> The Nautilus is such a great product - i would love to hear your views.
> 
> And if you have already done one, then apologies... I may have missed it.



Morning @Silver as much as i would like to compare the two, i never had the pleasure of owning a nautilus mini so my only experience is with the Nautilus2 which i rate a winner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Roodt said:


> Morning @Silver as much as i would like to compare the two, i never had the pleasure of owning a nautilus mini so my only experience is with the Nautilus2 which i rate a winner.



Ok thanks @Roodt 
Maybe someone else who has tried them both can comment - @Amir - havent you had both?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roodt

Silver said:


> Ok thanks @Roodt
> Maybe someone else who has tried them both can comment - @Amir - havent you had both?


I would also like to know how the two compare. I currently find that the aspire products ( 2 nautilus2 tanks and the zelos mod) which i own seem to be very good quality for mass produced products and will definitely be buying more of their products.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Roodt said:


> I would also like to know how the two compare. I currently find that the aspire products ( 2 nautilus2 tanks and the zelos mod) which i own seem to be very good quality for mass produced products and will definitely be buying more of their products.



Indeed 
Aspire have made some superb products over the years
Doesnt surprise me that the Nautilus2 is a winner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roodt

Silver said:


> Indeed
> Aspire have made some superb products over the years
> Doesnt surprise me that the Nautilus2 is a winner


With you being the resident MTL high nic expert, i would like to hear your thoughts on the nautilus2, and how it compares to the other MTL setups you run? Sort of see how the mass produced coils compare to hand built coils, especially on flavour production and vape quality.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Roodt said:


> With you being the resident MTL high nic expert, i would like to hear your thoughts on the nautilus2, and how it compares to the other MTL setups you run? Sort of see how the mass produced coils compare to hand built coils, especially on flavour production and vape quality.



Thanks @Roodt
I will try with pleasure - but extremely hectic these days so dont count on a full blown analysis anytime soon, unfortunately

I have vaped quite a few commercial coil MTL setups in high nic strength
And have tried a few rebuildable options (although not too many exist that are easily available)

Problem for me is that my high nic tobaccoes clog the coils up so much that its not a great option for commercial coils. I still need to find some great tobaccoes that are not coil/wick destroyers.

I will say this - the Nautilus Mini and Nautilus X are damn fine MTL machines that work well without much fuss. Flavour is good.

However, the little RM2 atty on my Reo is still way ahead for me on flavour with the tobaccoes. Deeper, richer and because the action is taking place so close to the mouth its much more satisfying. With way more throat hit. I dont think it will be easy to beat it flavour wise or thrpat hit wise with a commercial coil tank - in MTL mode - for tobaccoes. 

Drawback with the Reo/RM2 setup is a bit more hassle factor - rewicking, filling and its not a grab n vape - you need to squonk... All these things become second nature but its still a bit more effort. What i mean is if your Reo needs a pitstop and you need to run out in a hurry you would much rather quickly fill the Nautilus type tank than do a proper pitstop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Ok thanks @Roodt
> Maybe someone else who has tried them both can comment - @Amir - havent you had both?



I much prefer the nautilus mini for form factor, that being the most outstanding difference as well. They both abide by the same principle, give the same type of vape and use the same coils. The nautilus 2 is 22mm and has a slightly improved tank capacity but it's not the easiest to fill and some level of skill is required. The mini is easier to fill, less capacity and has slightly better flavor from my findings. They're pretty much on par with each other and I'll even throw the twisp clearo into that category for comparison. The nautilus coils outperform and outlast the twisp ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> I much prefer the nautilus mini for form factor, that being the most outstanding difference as well. They both abide by the same principle, give the same type of vape and use the same coils. The nautilus 2 is 22mm and has a slightly improved tank capacity but it's not the easiest to fill and some level of skill is required. The mini is easier to fill, less capacity and has slightly better flavor from my findings. They're pretty much on par with each other and I'll even throw the twisp clearo into that category for comparison. The nautilus coils outperform and outlast the twisp ones.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks @Amir - that is great and helpful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Hadaly on the GBox S100 with delicious Cakeline from @Cruzz_33 (Drip Society).
@Vapers Corner ........ enjoying the mod tremendously.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Thanks @Roodt
> I will try with pleasure - but extremely hectic these days so dont count on a full blown analysis anytime soon, unfortunately
> 
> I have vaped quite a few commercial coil MTL setups in high nic strength
> And have tried a few rebuildable options (although not too many exist that are easily available)
> 
> Problem for me is that my high nic tobaccoes clog the coils up so much that its not a great option for commercial coils. I still need to find some great tobaccoes that are not coil/wick destroyers.
> 
> I will say this - the Nautilus Mini and Nautilus X are damn fine MTL machines that work well without much fuss. Flavour is good.
> 
> However, the little RM2 atty on my Reo is still way ahead for me on flavour with the tobaccoes. Deeper, richer and because the action is taking place so close to the mouth its much more satisfying. With way more throat hit. I dont think it will be easy to beat it flavour wise or thrpat hit wise with a commercial coil tank - in MTL mode - for tobaccoes.
> 
> Drawback with the Reo/RM2 setup is a bit more hassle factor - rewicking, filling and its not a grab n vape - you need to squonk... All these things become second nature but its still a bit more effort. What i mean is if your Reo needs a pitstop and you need to run out in a hurry you would much rather quickly fill the Nautilus type tank than do a proper pitstop.



The RM2 is in a different league of flavor power all together. Same reason I'm interested in the Viper v2 currently. As a grab and go for high nic juices, the nautilus mini is untouchable for me and there has always been one in my rotation for the past 3 years or so. The nautilus mini coils hold up well with ur average commercial twisp or liqua juices but if you have a high end quality high nic tobacco or coffee or any dark deep rich flavor juice, the RM2's and OL16's and Vipers should be your go to. Those type of juices are coil killers and also need the complexity and individuality of fine tuned custom coils. 

You can pull off the finer juices with a commercial nautilus coil but before the days end the coil will be ruined and the underlying nuances will be muted. It's ok for me on a 7-8 hour flight or late in the evening when I've had my 'medication' and severe throat hit is required with minimum effort. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Amir said:


> I much prefer the nautilus mini for form factor, that being the most outstanding difference as well. They both abide by the same principle, give the same type of vape and use the same coils. The nautilus 2 is 22mm and has a slightly improved tank capacity but it's not the easiest to fill and some level of skill is required. The mini is easier to fill, less capacity and has slightly better flavor from my findings. They're pretty much on par with each other and I'll even throw the twisp clearo into that category for comparison. The nautilus coils outperform and outlast the twisp ones.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Nautilus 2's refilling was designed by an imbecile.
Once it's filled, it's an amazing MTL vape though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Cor

Mech time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

Dismissal said:


> Best RTA period!
> View attachment 101828



Fully agree

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

aktorsyl said:


> Brand new Skyclone in action.
> Tagging @Daniel because it's his fault



haha glad I could be of assistance to vaping bliss ..... wait till you see what's next

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruan0.30

Rob Fisher said:


> Arkon with Wasp!
> View attachment 101864


Oom Rob is the Wasp really Mr. Referee good?? I know you dont like dripping...

I dont know why you say Mr. Referee is something is really good haha. *Skyline video*

#itsgoodtobewithyou

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Best flavor atty to date for me ...... stay tuned for a semi review ....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## antonherbst



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Roodt

Daniel said:


> Best flavor atty to date for me ...... stay tuned for a semi review ....
> 
> View attachment 101917



Dude, wicked blade you have there... nice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir

aktorsyl said:


> The Nautilus 2's refilling was designed by an imbecile.
> Once it's filled, it's an amazing MTL vape though.



Try filling the Nautilus 2 on a plane while there's turbulence.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Thanks @Amir - that is great and helpful



My pleasure... Next question please

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Roodt

Amir said:


> Try filling the Nautilus 2 on a plane while there's turbulence.


Bru, gorilla bottles FTW... can't fill it any other way...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Roodt said:


> Bru, gorilla bottles FTW... can't fill it any other way...



My pockets dislike the unnecessary. I'm a phone, mod, wallet and pistol kinda guy. I don't want nothing else in my pockets.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Amir

New billet box in tarnish brown. Now to get me some ultem plates 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel

Amir said:


> New billet box in tarnish brown. Now to get me some ultem plates



Nee sies man , not Ultem that looks like those old baby teets ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Amir

Daniel said:


> Nee sies man , not Ultem that looks like those old baby teets ....



I'm buying it for me though not you

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Vape_r

@Amir how did you get panels on the black bb brother? With the reverse magnets on the black version.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Yummy Goodness .. definitely in my top 5 juices





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir

Vape_r said:


> @Amir how did you get panels on the black bb brother? With the reverse magnets on the black version.



It's the latest black version where the reverse magnets issue has been resolved to accommodate aftermarket plates 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_r

Ahhh thanks @Amir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Look what I pulled out of the depths of the dark cupboard - hehe

Who remembers these?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Look what I pulled out of the cupboard - hehe
> 
> View attachment 101948


Score!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> Score!



I know! 

And finally ....

@BumbleBee ....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> I know!
> 
> And finally ....
> 
> @BumbleBee ....
> 
> View attachment 101951


Ah no way! Seriously? Dewd, it's about time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

I wont be putting in the Dark Horse into the Billow 2.5

I am thinking of firing up the Kayfun V3 Mini again - to get another tobacco MTL going

If the wife plays ball, this could be a great night.... Vapewise.... Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> Ah no way! Seriously? Dewd, it's about time



I just need to decide on a juice for the Billow V2.5

@BumbleBee - quick question
Will a twin 7 wrap NI80 26g 2.4mm ID be ok for the Billow V2.5?
I cant remember, is it thicker or thinner wick? I recall nothing funny about the wicking?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> I wont be putting in the Dark Horse into the Billow 2.5
> 
> I am thinking of firing up the Kayfun V3 Mini again - to get another tobacco MTL going
> 
> If the wife plays ball, this could be a great night.... Vapewise.... Lol


Yeah the Billow v2.5 may be a bit beefy for 18mg, the KF3 might be a better idea.

Hope you have a great night

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> I just need to decide on a juice for the Billow V2.5
> 
> @BumbleBee - quick question
> Will a twin 7 wrap NI80 26g 2.4mm ID be ok for the Billow V2.5?
> I cant remember, is it thicker or thinner wick? I recall nothing funny about the wicking?


That build will be perfect, no tricks to the wicking, just make sure that there is enough cotton in the juice channels but not stuffed and not poking out when the barrel is screwed on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

BumbleBee said:


> That build will be perfect, no tricks to the wicking, just make sure that there is enough cotton in the juice channels but not stuffed and not poking out when the barrel is screwed on.


Oh, regarding juice... I prefer the Billow for deserts but it does all profiles well. Have you tried the one you got from me at the vape meet last year? That should be steeped to perfection by now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rader and Reload with a pretty new driptip and some strawberry absinthe.

Watching the Open. So relaxing.






Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> Yeah the Billow v2.5 may be a bit beefy for 18mg, the KF3 might be a better idea.
> 
> Hope you have a great night



Thanks @BumbleBee - 
I got a bit sidetracked with the Avo24 pitstop. Took me much longer than I thought it would because i had to mix the juice (not DIY, but mixing up the other juices and my base) and then it took me long to. Get the coils evenly spaced and at the right height. 
So the Billow will have to wait for the weekend. Wont happen tonight. Am a bit miffed. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee -
> I got a bit sidetracked with the Avo24 pitstop. Took me much longer than I thought it would because i had to mix the juice (not DIY, but mixing up the other juices and my base) and then it took me long to. Get the coils evenly spaced and at the right height.
> So the Billow will have to wait for the weekend. Wont happen tonight. Am a bit miffed. Lol.


lol, that's ok, I do hope you can make time for the Billow though #miffmustfall

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

For anyone looking for a single coil rta which is very reasonable and fits 5.5ml liquid. You have to try this the fogworx slider. Excellent single coil rta.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir

Vape_r said:


> Ahhh thanks @Amir



My pleasure... next question please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Look what I pulled out of the depths of the dark cupboard - hehe
> 
> Who remembers these?
> 
> 
> View attachment 101948



This must be steeped to perfection by now... jealous much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Indecision:

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Roodt

All these BB pics are going to lead to my divorce... already on thin ice with the misses on vape gear spending, and this ain't helping much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Relaxing Saturday morning here in North-east Nigeria. A bit of bonding with Uncle Junk







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Roodt

All frashly charged, and ready to rock n roll.

Menthol in the silver and breakfast crunch in the black...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

Roodt said:


> All these BB pics are going to lead to my divorce... already on thin ice with the misses on vape gear spending, and this ain't helping much.


I got the divorce out of the way first. Now the vape gear flows freely

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Roodt

TheV said:


> I got the divorce out of the way first. Now the vape gear flows freely


Good advice, i doubt i should take... 
Not as good looking as my younger self anymore

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre

Roodt said:


> All these BB pics are going to lead to my divorce... already on thin ice with the misses on vape gear spending, and this ain't helping much.


Perfect starter kit!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Roodt

Andre said:


> Perfect starter kit!


I fully agree... i just wish the Sirs would get the SXK BB in cooler colours...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Look what I pulled out of the depths of the dark cupboard - hehe
> 
> Who remembers these?
> 
> 
> View attachment 101948


I raise you....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

No ways @Andre !! That is epic!
Ok now I am going to my cupboard to see if I can find something for you
I'll be back

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> No ways @Andre !! That is epic!
> Ok now I am going to my cupboard to see if I can find something for you
> I'll be back


Patiently waiting

Cracked open that last bottle of Blackbird last night. Intention was to do a DIY interpretation, but just one toot and my epic fail trying to interpret Matador, convinced me not to try.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Amy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rafique

Definitely my new adv

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Patiently waiting
> 
> Cracked open that last bottle of Blackbird last night. Intention was to do a DIY interpretation, but just one toot and my epic fail trying to interpret Matador, convinced me not to try.



@Andre I see your three bottles and I raise you a bottle of Poison Elite

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> @Andre I see your three bottles and I raise you a bottle of Poison Elite
> 
> View attachment 101986


Oh no! I am  and cannot compete. I yield!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ruan0.30 said:


> Oom Rob is the Wasp really Mr. Referee good?? I know you dont like dripping...
> 
> I dont know why you say Mr. Referee is something is really good haha. *Skyline video*
> 
> #itsgoodtobewithyou
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



@Ruan0.30 I'm impressed with the Wasp because it's pretty cheap and initial indications are that the flavor is great. Looks wise I think it sucks but for me flavor is paramount. I haven't played with it enough to make a final call on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vapor Giant Mini V4 with elephant in the background. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

Amazing vape in the background. Some home made rusks and cup of "coffee".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Gbox enjoying his first brandy & coke which has been topped-up by some Islandstyle vapour.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## OreO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stephen

First vape on the o-genny and I'm impressed

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Mida Khan

This stuff is amaze balls!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Doing the night shift because wifey and both boys are unwell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Amir said:


> Doing the night shift because wifey and both boys are unwell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How does that juice work with the vape? Id like to try it aswell but struggeling with getting the juice into my atties? . Lover of oreo also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

The perfect wakeup combo, BB + Milano:

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Neval630

Some early morning vm4 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Neval630 said:


> Some early morning vm4
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh My Goodness, that colour!!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neval630

GerritVisagie said:


> Oh My Goodness, that colour!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk



Thank you GerritVisagie . That hands drip makes it so much more special 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Neval630 said:


> Thank you GerritVisagie . That hands drip makes it so much more special
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah Hands tips are the bees nees, cannot believe I vaped on that crappy tip it came with for two weeks


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neval630

What juices do you enjoy in the BB GerritVisagie ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

antonherbst said:


> How does that juice work with the vape? Id like to try it aswell but struggeling with getting the juice into my atties? . Lover of oreo also.



That's an ice cream and a billet box with fluffpop caramel marshmallow juice from ruthless 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Neval630 said:


> What juices do you enjoy in the BB GerritVisagie ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have a couple of diy juices I really enjoy. 
Mostly menthols, fruits. And a tobacco here and there, but I prefer the tobaccos in the goon, more throat hit in the goon. 

But at the end of the day, whatever I'm in the mood for goes in the BB when I'm heading out


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Neval630 said:


> Thank you GerritVisagie . That hands drip makes it so much more special
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The @hands driptips make everything special 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Neval630

I have been vaping good boy oak aged and can't get enough of it . Never been into tabacco vapes but this juice just hits the spot for an all day vape 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Scouse45

My trusty clone kayfun v3 MTL was dropped and broke. Luckily @Rob Fisher fisher send me the Merlin min and with the MTL adapter and closing airflow right down its stepped up for my MTL device on snow wolf mini. Loving it! @Silver u should try it not bad at all!! Nice flavour and tight draw

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Braai time... jungle mix diy different and getting used to the floral notes... makes the beer more hop-sy which I'm enjoying

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Spot the BB:





Time for a lazy Sunday after this busy week. Not leaving this room today

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

TheV said:


> Spot the BB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a lazy Sunday after this busy week. Not leaving this room today


My god that room... ghost in the shell would be epic there

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## TheV

incredible_hullk said:


> My god that room... ghost in the shell would be epic there


Good suggestion! I think it is about time for a rewatch!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

The past +-6 weeks has been the laziest period in my vaping life  So much going on outside of vaping that I have been using a single tank, mod and eliquid - re-wicked just twice (skank!), and as @smilelykumeenit knows, there have been NO new builds either. Hopefully things normalize from next week but this has been the setup and it hasn't missed a beat. Except the glass tank section which broke somewhere along the way. Not too many eliquids can hit the spot for weeks without respite - but @Paulie 's Coffee Cake is one of those special rarities - beautifully balanced.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Mark121m

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dreadside

In my pocket 





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Dreadside said:


> In my pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


That reminds me of that digital camo f16

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wapari and Vapor Giant Mini V2 appears at the end of the pics... there was a noise in the bush and the next thing there was a Lion almost in the vehicle with us!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

KB_314 said:


> The past +-6 weeks has been the laziest period in my vaping life  So much going on outside of vaping that I have been using a single tank, mod and eliquid - re-wicked just twice (skank!), and as @smilelykumeenit knows, there have been NO new builds either. Hopefully things normalize from next week but this has been the setup and it hasn't missed a beat. Except the glass tank section which broke somewhere along the way. Not too many eliquids can hit the spot for weeks without respite - but @Paulie 's Coffee Cake is one of those special rarities - beautifully balanced.
> View attachment 102041


Kayfun Mini V3? Great combination.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Wapari and Vapor Giant Mini V2 appears at the end of the pics... there was a noise in the bush and the next thing there was a Lion almost in the vehicle with us!
> View attachment 102085
> View attachment 102086
> View attachment 102087
> View attachment 102088
> View attachment 102089
> View attachment 102090
> View attachment 102091
> View attachment 102092
> View attachment 102093
> View attachment 102094
> View attachment 102095
> View attachment 102096
> View attachment 102097
> View attachment 102098
> View attachment 102099
> View attachment 102100
> View attachment 102101


Hehe, you waited for the lion's back to you and some distance before you dared putting that hand with vape out! Wise man.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## KB_314

Andre said:


> Kayfun Mini V3? Great combination.


That one's a V5 - but the V3 is calling

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

The Billow V2.5 with JOOSE-E-LIQZ Havana Nightz 

Superb combo. Great juice indeed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique

Monday desk check.

My 2 favourites

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TheV

BB + some juice:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

Rafique said:


> Monday desk check.
> 
> My 2 favourites
> 
> View attachment 102133



That Reload is just awesome hey

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Amir

TheV said:


> BB + some juice:



How's the BB working out for you bud? That Melon Ice in a BB just seems like a good idea

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Andre said:


> I raise you....


Blackbird. Yummy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rafique

Amir said:


> That Reload is just awesome hey



Why did you sell yours ? I bought 2 and sold my one earlier. I found my 2 perfect single and dual tanks. The fogworx is just the perfect single coil RTA.

Will do a review on it soon if I get a chance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Rafique said:


> Why did you sell yours ? I bought 2 and sold my one earlier. I found my 2 perfect single and dual tanks. The fogworx is just the perfect single coil RTA.
> 
> Will do a review on it soon if I get a chance



Firstly, I'm an idiot
Secondly, I'm not a dual coil kinda guy
Thirdly... I'm an idiot.

I still rate the Reload as the best flavor dual coil RTA out there and Skyline as the best single coil RTA. Obviously there will be haters but that's just my opinion.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

Amir said:


> How's the BB working out for you bud? That Melon Ice in a BB just seems like a good idea


The BB is an absolute dream. I'm glad you motivated me to get one.
It is the perfect carry-around vape ... and it is seeing a lot of use at home as well.
The Melon Ice in this is great. I'm currently on the Coconut Truffles though and that stuff is delicious. Steeped to perfection at this point!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

TheV said:


> The BB is an absolute dream. I'm glad you motivated me to get one.
> It is the perfect carry-around vape ... and it is seeing a lot of use at home as well.
> The Melon Ice in this is great. I'm currently on the Coconut Truffles though and that stuff is delicious. Steeped to perfection at this point!



Glad its working out for you man

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## VapeSnow



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## TheV

The Ammit has been feeling a bit left out lately:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mark121m

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Mahir

Mark121m said:


> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Joytech should really bring back the Evic. Probably one of my favorite mods.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mark121m

Mahir said:


> Joytech should really bring back the Evic. Probably one of my favorite mods.


Primo 80w

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

All about that #mechlyfe





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ettiennedj

Giving the Reload a go on the noisy 2 and what a combo! 





Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Vape_r

@VapeSnow lemme know if you wanna swop for a black

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My daughter is a wine rep and Fat bastard wines sent her a gold Hippo which is the mascot for the wine... so it was time for a photoshoot. Fat bastard Hippo with Wapari Nano and Vapor Giant Mini V4 on top!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Resting the wapari on the floor as I add more wood to the fire. ..

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

And the other side. ..

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> My daughter is a wine rep and Fat bastard wines sent her a gold Hippo which is the mascot for the wine... so it was time for a photoshoot. Fat bastard Hippo with Wapari Nano and Vapor Giant Mini V4 on top!
> View attachment 102226



The wapari nano makes the hippo look like a huge chunk of gold


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> Resting the wapari on the floor as I add more wood to the fire. ..
> View attachment 102227



Best looking mod I've seen to date 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Oupa

So jelly of all these stab wood mods... beautiful looking gear guys!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 102341
> View attachment 102342



As if the mod wasn't beautiful enough... that screen is to die for 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Waine

How did I miss this delectable juice?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruan0.30

This mod is really good looking and vapes like a boss... enjoying it so far.





Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Waine

Messed around with the Flave RDA 24mm. Trying different builds. Not quite sure what to say about it yet.... 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mahir

Unbelievable flavor, and I didn't even try the Exocet yet.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Waine said:


> Messed around with the Flave RDA 24mm. Trying different builds. Not quite sure what to say about it yet....
> 
> View attachment 102352
> 
> 
> View attachment 102353
> 
> 
> View attachment 102354
> 
> 
> View attachment 102355
> 
> 
> View attachment 102356
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The deck looks very hadaly-esque


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Mahir said:


> Unbelievable flavor, and I didn't even try the Exocet yet.



Your hands make that BB look like a matchbox tho 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir

Amir said:


> Your hands make that BB look like a matchbox tho
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yeah man LOL, it's so awkward for me to vape on it (big hands problems)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Mahir said:


> Yeah man LOL, it's so awkward for me to vape on it (big hands problems)



I bet they make everything else look small too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Amir

The jury is in... my travel companions for the next 2 months. These have made the cut as reliable, easy to use and fuss free. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

this juice ... goodness .well dun NCV





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

JsPLAYn said:


> this juice ... goodness .well dun NCV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Please tell me what you think of this juice. I looked at a bottle today and had to drag my own ass out the shop. . Finance manager would have let me sleep in the dog box if brought this home.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Amir said:


> The jury is in... my travel companions for the next 2 months. These have made the cut as reliable, easy to use and fuss free.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I am surprised its not both billets  

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

antonherbst said:


> Please tell me what you think of this juice. I looked at a bottle today and had to drag my own ass out the shop. . Finance manager would have let me sleep in the dog box if brought this home.


I guess it depends how u vape it. I tried in a troll rta tank with nano aliens and get all the notes perfect but sweet.. then my goon with a 0.9 fused clapton build on my mech gave me a mild chocolaty sensation (almost like a sterri stumpie chocolate) with a mild berry/cherry jelly on exhale. I bought the bottle and went to buy a pack of speckled eggs to compare.. and to my suprise.. spot on!!

I like chocolate vapes but they all tend to be too sweet.. but this is there,in ur face without smacking u with too much sweetness .. just that good

Hope this helps 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

JsPLAYn said:


> I guess it depends how u vape it. I tried in a troll rta tank with nano aliens and get all the notes perfect but sweet.. then my goon with a 0.9 fused clapton build on my mech gave me a mild chocolaty sensation (almost like a sterri stumpie chocolate) with a mild berry/cherry jelly on exhale. I bought the bottle and went to buy a pack of speckled eggs to compare.. and to my suprise.. spot on!!
> 
> I like chocolate vapes but they all tend to be too sweet.. but this is there,in ur face without smacking u with too much sweetness .. just that good
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Sure it helps @antonherbst - to the dog box. Jokes aside, this juice is getting some rare reviews on here - just to tar that road to the dog box.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## antonherbst

JsPLAYn said:


> I guess it depends how u vape it. I tried in a troll rta tank with nano aliens and get all the notes perfect but sweet.. then my goon with a 0.9 fused clapton build on my mech gave me a mild chocolaty sensation (almost like a sterri stumpie chocolate) with a mild berry/cherry jelly on exhale. I bought the bottle and went to buy a pack of speckled eggs to compare.. and to my suprise.. spot on!!
> 
> I like chocolate vapes but they all tend to be too sweet.. but this is there,in ur face without smacking u with too much sweetness .. just that good
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk




You might have just caused me to sleep in the dog box this weekend. I might just pull the trigger tomorrow and buy me some of this juice. Will al depend on how i "treat" the finance manager tonight. Thanks for the review.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

antonherbst said:


> You might have just caused me to sleep in the dog box this weekend. I might just pull the trigger tomorrow and buy me some of this juice. Will al depend on how i "treat" the finance manager tonight. Thanks for the review.


Sure thing bro 

Test in in store. .see if u like .. but take it from me.. I'm extremely pedantic when it comes to flavour so I give credit coz it's definitely due 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Amir

BioHAZarD said:


> I am surprised its not both billets
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



The other billet and the other skyline were in the other hand 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> Sure thing bro
> 
> Test in in store. .see if u like .. but take it from me.. I'm extremely pedantic when it comes to flavour so I give credit coz it's definitely due
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Tried it in a dripper and came home with 2x60ml bottles. Now to see how it fares in the skyline and billet box to see if I'll be taking it with or not 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Amir said:


> The other billet and the other skyline were in the other hand
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sneaky

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> Tried it in a dripper and came home with 2x60ml bottles. Now to see how it fares in the skyline and billet box to see if I'll be taking it with or not
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yip the dripper and higher watts mellows the sweetness of almost all 'sweet' juices.. some people ask me if I'm crazy to vape Frosteez as an ADV coz according to them it's too sweet.. But I drip at high watts.. so I just get goodness lol

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> Yip the dripper and higher watts mellows the sweetness of almost all 'sweet' juices.. some people ask me if I'm crazy to vape Frosteez as an ADV coz according to them it's too sweet.. But I drip at high watts.. so I just get goodness lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



It was a Viper V2 with a .8ohm build at 20W lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> It was a Viper V2 with a .8ohm build at 20W lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Boxer Rader + Ammit 25:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Constantbester

My new BB. Thanks @BioHAZarD for making this possible. Thanks @TheV for selling it

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 10


----------



## Rafique

Again Respect to @BioHAZarD

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

My new BB backing up the reload on the rader.






Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## VapeSnow



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## TheV

Rader + Pulse =

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir

Finally got my ultem BB plates 











And a kayfun 3 up and running almost immediately for the wife. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## TheV

Amir said:


> Finally got my ultem BB plates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a kayfun 3 up and running almost immediately for the wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude, those plates are sick! Absolutely love it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

VapeSnow said:


>



That looks amazing. Tell me more aboit the mod please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Rader + Pulse =



How do you find the juice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> How do you find the juice?


One of my favorite strawberry vapes. The spice is subtle but its just enough to make it interesting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing the ELeaf Ello Mini Tank... not sure why they call it a mini because it hold 5.5ml of juice!  And it's not very mini.  Really nice airflow and lots of clouds... I think the flavour will improve after a bit of a coil break in period.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Spot the mod  

Love this halo





Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Spot the mod
> 
> Love this halo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


"Just the tip!"

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> Testing the ELeaf Ello Mini Tank... not sure why they call it a mini because it hold 5.5ml of juice!  And it's not very mini.  Really nice airflow and lots of clouds... I think the flavour will improve after a bit of a coil break in period.
> View attachment 102562
> View attachment 102563


The Mini is the 22mm version of the Ello. The one you have there is the Ello Mini XL which is the 5.5ml version, the Ello Mini is 2ml. The Ello is a 25mm tank with a capacity of either 2ml or 4ml. Make sense?

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BumbleBee said:


> The Mini is the 22mm version of the Ello. The one you have there is the Ello Mini XL which is the 5.5ml version, the Ello Mini is 2ml. The Ello is a 25mm tank with a capacity of either 2ml or 4ml. Make sense?



Ahhhhh... thanks Buzz Guy! That makes sense!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

TheV said:


> Dude, those plates are sick! Absolutely love it!



I know right? Looks much better than anticipated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

BioHAZarD said:


> Spot the mod
> 
> Love this halo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



That's insanely cool man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

TheV said:


> "Just the tip!"



That's what she said 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Amir

Found a more suitable home for the kayfun 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH

@Amir -well look at that nearly 'snap' 




Dave

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CeeJay

Night shift... have this keeping me busy until the morning.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Amir said:


> That's what she said
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats a nuclear tip buddy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

DaveH said:


> @Amir -well look at that nearly 'snap'
> 
> View attachment 102569
> 
> 
> Dave



These pico' are just so cute 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

BioHAZarD said:


> Thats a nuclear tip buddy



That's what she said too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Amir said:


> That's what she said too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think she is talking to much. you must be doing somethin wrong

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dismissal



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## BioHAZarD

Dismissal said:


> View attachment 102571


ooooh pretty

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Roodt

Dismissal said:


> View attachment 102571


Shait... that dripper be purdyyy, info on it please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

BioHAZarD said:


> I think she is talking to much. you must be doing somethin wrong



She's in shock and awe... She talks a lot when she gets nervous...
Communication is key...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Amir said:


> She's in shock and awe... She talks a lot when she gets nervous...
> Communication is key...


LMAO

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dismissal

Reload v1.5. 
 
Quite a pain to get hold of, but our good friend Jake at Throat Punch is awesome. Came in yesterday and dissapeared in an instant.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Dismissal said:


> Reload v1.5.
> 
> Quite a pain to get hold of, but our good friend Jake at Throat Punch is awesome. Came in yesterday and dissapeared in an instant.


Check on correct build for that Reload Rda.. I believe they melt insulators with low ohm builds

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigMacZA

RX2/3 with Limitless RDTA +
Smiley Coils and some Apex Juice.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Viracocha

I Just S love this thang man !! Had a few mods and atteys, but I Just S is just simple sweet tech. Hope it stand the test of time.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## David Naude

BB and Orion The Belt SR and The Belt and Coil By The Coil Company

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Yagya

its been a full month and I'm still rocking the reloads.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## JsPLAYn

Today's setup






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Mahir

Vaping some delicious XXX from VM in my Obs Ace tank on my daily driver, the workhorse, the Evic VTC

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Yagya said:


> its been a full month and I'm still rocking the reloads.
> View attachment 102668


And I never see any moisture around the air flow slots. Unless you wipe it clean before taking the pics. Can it take a normal drip tip? Any good for airy MTL?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

@Dismissal and @Moey_Ismail ......... are you guys enjoying the Recoil 1.5 RDA as much as i am?
I find this to produce the best flavour out of any dual coil RDA i have tested.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

KZOR said:


> @Dismissal and @Moey_Ismail ......... are you guys enjoying the Recoil 1.5 RDA as much as i am?
> I find this to produce the best flavour out of any dual coil RDA i have tested.


Kzor I saw ur video..tops as always.. anyways, better than Goon?.. also in vid I saw ur coils are pretty low. Be carefull not to melt the insult or. It already happened to a forum member 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

JsPLAYn said:


> also in vid I saw ur coils are pretty low


I prefer this over my Goon and CSMNT now ....... sad to say but i have to be honest. Still love them though. 
Insulation has not been affected as yet but i did raise the coils after the video to see how that would affect the amount of juice poured in vs leakage through air holes. Thought the flavour would be less but height does not seem to change the flavour intensity.
I would in any case rather go for more height because chances of leakage is less. 
But thanks for the headsup.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

KZOR said:


> I prefer this over my Goon and CSMNT now ....... sad to say but i have to be honest. Still love them though.
> Insulation has not been affected as yet but i did raise the coils after the video to see how that would affect the amount of juice poured in vs leakage through air holes. Thought the flavour would be less but height does not seem to change the flavour intensity.
> I would in any case rather go for more height because chances of leakage is less.
> But thanks for the headsup.


Ok kewl I need to try one 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir

KZOR said:


> @Dismissal and @Moey_Ismail ......... are you guys enjoying the Recoil 1.5 RDA as much as i am?
> I find this to produce the best flavour out of any dual coil RDA i have tested.



I have the Reload 1.2 and it produced excellent flavor. Also had the Rashamon, both bottom airflow and made me think bottom airflow drippers produce some of the best flavour. You should try the Rashamon, @KZOR I think you'll enjoy it as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail

KZOR said:


> @Dismissal and @Moey_Ismail ......... are you guys enjoying the Recoil 1.5 RDA as much as i am?
> I find this to produce the best flavour out of any dual coil RDA i have tested.


I love it man, I just wannna rebuild when I have some time on my hands as it's on a mech I want it to hit a tad bit harder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amy

Got me my first mech scared of it still but got a build in there







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

Minikin 2 + Ammit:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## tool

Puzzle Reo & RM2

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 8 | Creative 1


----------



## KZOR

Reload 1.5, Sig213 and "Cola".

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Trying my hand at MTL. Lavabox with Cthulhu MTL RTA. Copperhead Road DYI tobacco juice.


Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Petrus

tool said:


> Puzzle Reo & RM2


@tool, and immediately I am in love, that is one masterpiece in your hand, damn I just love a Reo Grand, best squonker by far.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

KZOR said:


> Reload 1.5, Sig213 and "Cola".
> View attachment 102687


@KZOR, what a beautiful Lab....and mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

tool said:


> Puzzle Reo & RM2


Ooh, love that puzzle door.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rafique

Raindance said:


> Trying my hand at MTL. Lavabox with Cthulhu MTL RTA. Copperhead Road DYI tobacco juice.
> View attachment 102688
> 
> Regards




Does your Chthulhu leak on refill ? Its a great tank but I couldnt get mine to stop leaking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

And now for my biggest drawback, after watching this beautiful pictures and braai and whisky, I tend to visit the online stores and do some impulsive buying, can any of the members be so kind to stop me?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Sat pre lunch vape





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance

Rafique said:


> Does your Chthulhu leak on refill ? Its a great tank but I couldnt get mine to stop leaking


@Rafique, Only got it yesterday and so far so good. Watched the videos on it ammongst others P Preasario (Spelling?) and saw the refill issue. I think "locking" the tank completely is the problem, it turns the juiceflow almost open to the other side. A quarter turn is all that's needed. But then again, only just got it (rebuilding it at the moment) so dont take my word on it.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## E.T.



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

What a combo!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tool

Love that Minikin. For the rare times I feel the need for a deep D2L vape, the Minikin with a Tank Ding on top would be my choice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

tool said:


> Puzzle Reo & RM2



Who did the engraving for you? That puzzle piece setup does look beautiful

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Comparison desk check

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## tool

@antonherbst: A german Modder called Herrhermann. But he didn't do it for me, this door is kind of flipping around and by fortune it got mine.
___
Switched to SXK DNA Dober...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dismissal

KZOR said:


> @Dismissal and @Moey_Ismail ......... are you guys enjoying the Recoil 1.5 RDA as much as i am?
> I find this to produce the best flavour out of any dual coil RDA i have tested.



@KZOR and @Moey_Ismail Undoubtedly the new benchmark. The helical grooves at the top makes it such a comfortable vape and dissipates heat surprisingly well. I liked the titanium so much that I had to buy the black version : - ) Wow for the soft rubberized covering! The best ever. Glad we share the same taste.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Petrus said:


> And now for my biggest drawback, after watching this beautiful pictures and braai and whisky, I tend to visit the online stores and do some impulsive buying, can any of the members be so kind to stop me?


Nah. Just remember to post in the vape mail thread

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TheV

A day out at Park Acoustics so I grab what I can fit into my pockets:

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Stripped down red smok stick with omni shadow, awesome lil combo

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Scouse45

Rafique said:


> View attachment 102762


Where u get that mod bud? Bloody gorgeous! Sx chip? 550j?


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rafique said:


> View attachment 102762


Dude. Awesome looking mod. From where. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafique

Scouse45 said:


> Where u get that mod bud? Bloody gorgeous! Sx chip? 550j?



@Scouse45 it's a tesla, I got it for the screen lol. Looks like SX but its the tesla board. I think they same one that comes in the steam punk.

@BioHAZarD from @The eCigStore


----------



## Rafique

Also freaken super light weight


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rafique said:


> @Scouse45 it's a tesla, I got it for the screen lol. Looks like SX but its the tesla board. I think they same one that comes in the steam punk.
> 
> @BioHAZarD from @The eCigStore


Thanks dude. Looks much better in hand than on the manufacturer pics.
Wonder how the size compares to the Boxer rader. Njoy the mod

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique

Yes it does, I think it's almost the same if not the exact same in size but much lighter apparently.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Here we go again... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wapari Nano with the new Reload RTA! Oooooo... interesting!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Spot the Minikin:





Time to chill!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique

Fogworx really enjoy this tank.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN

TheV said:


> Spot the Minikin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to chill!



That minikin is waiting all seductively on the couch...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN

Amir said:


> Here we go again...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



"Check that legroom" thinks BlakMAgICIAN to himself enviously whilst trying to control his toddler in cattle class... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 102870



Camouflage: Flowers 1: Rob 0
Gift I wouldn't mind getting on v-day: Flowers 0: Rob 100

The mod mind you; I don't need a Rob.... Will live in a constant state of envy...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

All the tanks used on the road trip and in the Ultra Sonic... in hand we have the Wapari Classic and SS Reaper!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

BlakMAgICIAN said:


> "Check that legroom" thinks BlakMAgICIAN to himself enviously whilst trying to control his toddler in cattle class...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I also fly cattle class when with the family on personal vacation but the company and airlines have an agreement where my staff and I fly business class due to the fact that we are industry partners and generate revenue for the airlines 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jengz

Loving this bb life!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## aktorsyl

BlakMAgICIAN said:


> That minikin is waiting all seductively on the couch...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Minikin & chill.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Amir said:


> I also fly cattle class when with the family on personal vacation but the company and airlines have an agreement where my staff and I fly business class due to the fact that we are industry partners and generate revenue for the airlines
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Meanwhile up front...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

aktorsyl said:


> Minikin & chill.


The good life!


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Wapari Nano with the new Reload RTA! Oooooo... interesting!
> View attachment 102855
> View attachment 102856



Love that reload. Love that wapari


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Landed. Viper V2 hard at work trying to keep up with all the time lost without subohming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Amir said:


> Landed. Viper V2 hard at work trying to keep up with all the time lost without subohming
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dont pop a vein

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

BioHAZarD said:


> Dont pop a vein
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk








Easier said than done mate 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

@Amir 
Lmao. Better you than me. I hate summer.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

BioHAZarD said:


> @Amir
> Lmao. Better you than me. I hate summer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



It's 10:30 at night and 40 degrees with a nice hot breeze from the west. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Amir said:


> It's 10:30 at night and 40 degrees with a nice hot breeze from the west.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want to dislike that post just out of principle  enjoy dude

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## r0ckf1re

Voopoo drag with wotofo troll and snowwolf with serpent.





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rafique

Gizmo wanted to show what's in his hand also

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Dismissal



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Vape_r



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Roodt

Vape_r said:


> View attachment 102922
> View attachment 102923


Orangeyou glad it all mathes?? Joking. Looks sweet dude.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_r

Roodt said:


> Orangeyou glad it all mathes?? Joking. Looks sweet dude.


 Don't understand this language

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77

The perfect little setup, skyclone and evic primo mini running arctic fox

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## KZOR

YFTK SVA DNA 75W BF Squonker with a 24mm Hadaly

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## tool

BB Clone and my Seb 21. I thought I had to put something with south african roots in the picture... Greetigs from Germany.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## JB1987

My favourite combo! Have to put them down for a photo due to my shaky hands

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## aktorsyl

Skyclone putting out some mentholated clouds. 





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dismissal



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Waine

This Panama by the Weiner Vape Company is very lekker... with some iced tea.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905

Feeling oh so fruity today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheV

Possibly the last day with my Ammit:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

VT Inbox with Odit O-Atty V2. This atty ticks all the boxes for me. The Hadaly pales in comparison.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## aktorsyl

TheV said:


> Possibly the last day with my Ammit:


Wait, why?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir

Love my Hadaly

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

aktorsyl said:


> Wait, why?


I have a new RTA being delivered today (hopefully)!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## aktorsyl

TheV said:


> I have a new RTA (hopefully!) being delivered today!


Ahh, awesome!
Dry wicks episode 2!
I mean... I'm sure it'll go fine.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Waine

My first squank experience with a basic Mod box — The Ram paired up with the Flave 24mm. I was lucky enough to get the last Ram at Sir Vape yesterday. So happy I got it.

I am most intrigued at the whole squanking (or BF) vibe, after venturing into something different to add variety to my vaping experience.

I am loving the set up so much that I am afraid I may end up down the Squank "Rabbit hole." 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

aktorsyl said:


> Ahh, awesome!
> Dry wicks episode 2!
> I mean... I'm sure it'll go fine.


It better not be! :|
I will find out soon enough


----------



## Waine

Now trying my new squanking venture out with the "RAM" under the "Wasp Nano" 22mm. I am super impressed with the vape and flavor. For a 22mm RDA, single coil, the vape is more than satisfying.

22 Ga Kanthal, 2.5 ID, 5 1/2 wraps ohming out at 0.32. Super stoked!

I won't review the RAM, due to my zero BF experience and having nothing to benchmark it with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stillwaters

@Waine ...too late to be afraid. You're down the squonk rabbit hole already. Enjoy the journey

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

aktorsyl said:


> Wait, why?


This is why

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## JsPLAYn

Are they back in stock? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## aktorsyl

TheV said:


> This is why


Oh snap!


----------



## TheV

JsPLAYn said:


> Are they back in stock?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


If you mean the Reload RTA, unfortunately not. All sold out.
New stock expected in 2-3 weeks I believe, @Throat Punch?


----------



## aktorsyl

Spirals Plus tank just arrived. Coil primed and ready to review. New Pico 25 as well. Fits so nicely. 





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> This is why


Welcome to the club dude. I was right eh. Awesome tank?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Welcome to the club dude. I was right eh. Awesome tank?


Awesome tank indeed. I'm mid work crisis but I quickly managed to slap a build in there and it's not leaking or dry hitting so that is a big plus for me! Flavor is not all there yet but that is totally on me I'm sure. I'll watch some videos tomorrow on how to actually build on this thing and probably go buy some new wire. All I have is 26ga SS316

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagya

@TheV i can suggest you try the nano claptons from the "coil company". it makes the reload boss..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Yagya said:


> @TheV i can suggest you try the nano claptons from the "coil company". it makes the reload boss..


Thanks for the suggestion @Yagya
I'll have a look at these nano claptons  Does anyone in PTA stock them?


----------



## Yagya

I'm not too sure who has stock on that side..best is to check with the vendors in your area..
good luck..


----------



## TheV

Yagya said:


> I'm not too sure who has stock on that side..best is to check with the vendors in your area..
> good luck..


Shall do! Hopefully I can find some at Vapecon


----------



## Amir

aktorsyl said:


> Ahh, awesome!
> Dry wicks episode 2!
> I mean... I'm sure it'll go fine.



Pessimist much? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Amir said:


> Pessimist much?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's my default position on RTA's lately

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir

TheV said:


> This is why



The Reload is king of dual coils for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir

aktorsyl said:


> It's my default position on RTA's lately



Very mature of you haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aktorsyl

Amir said:


> Very mature of you haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But moooooom. He started it.
To be fair, with the new cotton, the Engine Nano and Skyline wick fine. The Ammit is being obstinate though.


----------



## TheV

aktorsyl said:


> Ahh, awesome!
> Dry wicks episode 2!
> I mean... I'm sure it'll go fine.


Touch wood but so far so good. Been through 4 tanks tonight on my first build and no issues so far.
Flavor has improved since the first tank. It is wicking nicely. I can chain vape without dry hits. No gurgling or anything strange.
I'm surprised that my first build has been hassle free. This is an unusual experience for me when it comes to an RTA.
I was really hesitant to spend this much money on an RTA but so far it is definitely worth it!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## aktorsyl

TheV said:


> Touch wood but so far so good. Been through 4 tanks tonight on my first build and no issues so far.
> Flavor has improved since the first tank. It is wicking nicely. I can chain vape without dry hits. No gurgling or anything strange.
> I'm surprised that my first build has been hassle free. This is an unusual experience for me when it comes to an RTA.
> I was really hesitant to spend this much money on an RTA but so far it is definitely worth it!


Awesome news! Glad you finally zoomed in on an RTA that works for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

aktorsyl said:


> Awesome news! Glad you finally zoomed in on an RTA that works for you.


Thanks! It is still early days but definitely a very positive start to the experience 
I have a gold one coming in tomorrow for a friend. He needs to hide away from his girlfriend so we will be having a vape-date on Saturday and I'm sure much of that will be focused around the Reloads (and possibly some DIY!)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

On error goto Subtank:


Full circle and back where I began.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Throat Punch

TheV said:


> If you mean the Reload RTA, unfortunately not. All sold out.
> New stock expected in 2-3 weeks I believe, @Throat Punch?



Awesome setup! Correct, new stock should be here in about 2 weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Everytime I see this guy I leave with a bucket-load of juice! There was one in particular that I had my eye on...




I can't wait to see how this is received at VapeCon, it will be my go-to menthol! Awesome job @Sickboy77 !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Stosta said:


> Everytime I see this guy I leave with a bucket-load of juice! There was one in particular that I had my eye on...
> 
> View attachment 103076
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see how this is received at VapeCon, it will be my go-to menthol! Awesome job @Sickboy77 !


HEHE, visiting my house is dangerous dude  glad u like the juices

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Everytime I see this guy I leave with a bucket-load of juice! There was one in particular that I had my eye on...
> 
> View attachment 103076
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see how this is received at VapeCon, it will be my go-to menthol! Awesome job @Sickboy77 !



@Stosta is this different to the black labeled one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> @Stosta is this different to the black labeled one?


Yebo! This one is chilled! Want me to send Badger home with a tiny taster for you?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Yebo! This one is chilled! Want me to send Badger home with a tiny taster for you?



Yes please! You rock!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

My new rebreather

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Andre

In the misty Koringberg! BB with Odis Ti Flow and some DIY Mango. Joie de vivre!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Andre just beautiful! Tell me the setup is not as close to perfection as one can get all round? Looks, Flavour, juice capacity, functionality and the rest!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal

Raindance said:


> On error goto Subtank:
> View attachment 103064
> 
> Full circle and back where I began.



Mate, with you on the sub tanks. What bell cap is that? Looks way cool.


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> @Andre just beautiful! Tell me the setup is not as close to perfection as one can get all round? Looks, Flavour, juice capacity, functionality and the rest!


The form factor and aesthetics are beyond compare and the flavour is awesome. Still more maintenance than a Reo and VT Inbox, but I live easily with all three!

The Odis Ti Flow is flawless for me. The draw is much smoother than the Exocet (clone) - I think Odis has perfected the air flow path. With the Exo clone I do get a bit of juice leaking, which needs to be wiped after each tankful. The Flow has a tiny bit of condensation at most.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> The form factor and aesthetics are beyond compare and the flavour is awesome. Still more maintenance than a Reo and VT Inbox, but I live easily with all three!
> 
> The Odis Ti Flow is flawless for me. The draw is much smoother than the Exocet (clone) - I think Odis has perfected the air flow path. With the Exo clone I do get a bit of juice leaking, which needs to be wiped after each tankful. The Flow has a tiny bit of condensation at most.



The authentic Exo is also perfect! Easier build, wicking and install as well... but either authentic is a winner! Glad you are a happy chappie!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> The authentic Exo is also perfect! Easier build, wicking and install as well... but either authentic is a winner! Glad you are a happy chappie!


Yeah, dibs on the off chance any one of your Exos become redundant.

Happy chappie for sure. Except that HRH is now eyeing the BB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Neal said:


> Mate, with you on the sub tanks. What bell cap is that? Looks way cool.


It is a type of plastic unknown to me for it was part of the original kit passed on to me when i got started. I have seen simular ones on FT. Using this one here to keep the rig as light and pocket friendly as possible. The original SubTank is a considerable weighty chunk of metal.

Regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Yeah, dibs on the off chance any one of your Exos become redundant.
> 
> Happy chappie for sure. Except that HRH is now eyeing the BB.



Let me know if I must source one for HRH!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vapor Giant Medium

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> Vapor Giant Medium
> View attachment 103098
> View attachment 103099
> View attachment 103100
> View attachment 103101



Oh wow. That setup looks amazing and from what i have seen on the post from you @Rob Fisher this is one of the winning setups in your small arsenal of vape gear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

On site visit run today and it might not compare to the bb and the skylines and those types of setups but i love this mod, tank and juice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mahir

Rob Fisher said:


> Vapor Giant Medium
> View attachment 103098
> View attachment 103099
> View attachment 103100
> View attachment 103101



Wow. That mod looks incredible!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

Candy coated chocolate eggs with a jelly centre...hmmm, curious.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 6


----------



## GerritVisagie

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 103130
> View attachment 103131



That is a very freaky mod!
Beautiful. Any other colour and it would not look as good. It's like an aquatic creature from another realm. 
Question though, how do you hold it? That "fin" Sparked the question


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

GerritVisagie said:


> Question though, how do you hold it? That "fin" Sparked the question

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

Oh my goodness gracious me, Rob Fisher, you make me feel better about myself when I feel guilty about my vape purchases.

You have some amazing and beautiful mods. You are indeed the "Godfather" of vaping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 103135
> View attachment 103136


I thought it may be something like that.
Looks comfy...
Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium

Yeah it certainly looks different


----------



## Roodt

stole the little brothers troll RTA for a bit... pretty good flavour...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD

Andre said:


> In the misty Koringberg! BB with Odis Ti Flow and some DIY Mango. Joie de vivre!




That settles it for me then, I'll also be getting the Flow when I eventually get my BB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Having a relaxing evening with the wifes setup. This little device and tank is stil amazing to my enjoyment from time to time. Like tonight.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Having a relaxing evening with the wifes setup. This little device and tank is stil amazing to my enjoyment from time to time. Like tonight.
> View attachment 103158


Please name the mod? That thing is tiny!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Please name the mod? That thing is tiny!



Mini volt v1
Serpent mini 22mm

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Mini volt v1
> Serpent mini 22mm


Thanks. That thing is ridiculously small 
I need one...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Thanks. That thing is ridiculously small
> I need one...



And it runs up to 40 watts

I use it with a 0,7ohm coil at 18watts for a full day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> And it runs up to 40 watts
> 
> I use it with a 0,7ohm coil at 18watts for a full day


Sounds like an awesome low profile low power device

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir

aktorsyl said:


> But moooooom. He started it.
> To be fair, with the new cotton, the Engine Nano and Skyline wick fine. The Ammit is being obstinate though.



New cotton? Please elaborate I've been a bit out of the loop


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 103135
> View attachment 103136



Such a beauty. Dibs if your will is incomplete


----------



## aktorsyl

Amir said:


> New cotton? Please elaborate I've been a bit out of the loop


Streaky Cotton. This stuff will absorb molasses.


----------



## Amir

aktorsyl said:


> Streaky Cotton. This stuff will absorb molasses.



I've got a bag of that stuff but didn't have much time with it before I left so the jury still out for me. I didn't like the way it breaks up in clumps tho so far


----------



## aktorsyl

Amir said:


> I've got a bag of that stuff but didn't have much time with it before I left so the jury still out for me. I didn't like the way it breaks up in clumps tho so far


Hmm, mine doesn't. Will post a pick when I rewick this weekend.


----------



## Rafique

Morning coffee and some temp control

This device work very well on TC

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Keyaam

The Voluma is making waves


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Love the mod. Love the tank. Love the juice.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Max

Hi @TheV - Please confirm if that is the Reload RTA - Thank You.


----------



## ShamZ

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 103135
> View attachment 103136


Best looking mod I have ever seen. Nice Rob!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Max said:


> Hi @TheV - Please confirm if that is the Reload RTA - Thank You.


Hi @Max, I can indeed confirm that it is the Reload RTA!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Max

Awesome @TheV - Thank You.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Max said:


> Awesome @TheV - Thank You.


My pleasure. I definitely can recommend it. It is on the pricey side (for me) but totally worth it!


----------



## Amir

aktorsyl said:


> Hmm, mine doesn't. Will post a pick when I rewick this weekend.



Haven't had much time with it so I can't make a sure call on it yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine

Day 3 and still loving the RAM  Squonker. 

The RDA is the Velocity V2 with a built in BF pin. 22 Ga Kanthal, 3ID, 6 1/2 wraps, O.19 Ohms. Brilliant vape with a Sony VTC 5 battery!

The Panama juice is still amazing, not sick of it yet. Look how much I have used in 3 days!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

A piece of bread
Having said that. First time ive baked bread from scratch for burgers for me and my kids. And it was damn delicious

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7 | Funny 3


----------



## Stillwaters

Good going@Smokey Joe. Hope it won't be the last. Home baked bread is the best

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Stillwaters said:


> Good going@Smokey Joe. Hope it won't be the last. Home baked bread is the best
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Definitely wont be. Baking bread that doesnt taste like a 2 year old scone makes one feel like you can work for NASA
PS. I take orders as well

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mahir

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 103130
> View attachment 103131



What is that mod made of? Looks unreal damn


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mahir said:


> What is that mod made of? Looks unreal damn



It's made from Juma.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir

Rob Fisher said:


> It's made from Juma.



A coloured thermoset plastic? I just googled it lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

At a new "boere" music venue we have not been to before. Gonna lang arm with the wife

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Mark121m

0.16 GoblinV3
On a Adjustable Heatsink
On my MechTube.
Knock a 25R samsung.


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruan0.30

My only piece of stabwood lol! I think its a good looking piece.

Would love a full stabwood mod some time!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

Ain't life a peach : Great squonk setup, awesome sound, a cold one and comfortable slippers.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Waine

My good night, bed side vape. Still pumping the little RAM Squonker. With the right build, this "Matchbox" Mod kicks, man! I wonder, does gold plated connections improve conductivity that much?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TheV

Changed the tip on the Reload and got some new juice. This stuff is delicious. Thanks to @Vapers Corner for taking to time to help me find a new juice and wick my friend's Reload.





The gang got together:

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## WELIHF

Picked up a new mod for the misses today and very happy






Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

My favourite setup with my favourite Wicking material!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Nailedit77

Sunday chill time

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jp1905

Screwed around on the lathe today and made a Goon tip...from an old screwdriver!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 5


----------



## Ruan0.30

Vaping makes life sooo good..!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Arkon with Gambit!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine

Since my Squonker adventure began at the beginning of this month, all Squonkers look so appealing. This one is no exception Rob. Nice one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

OL16 on VT Inbox with bolting broccoli.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Ryan69

Just picked up the limitless rdta 
Put it on a hotcig R150
Hitting it at 45w for daily use

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oceanic Vapes

out and about

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Trying a new burger joint called Five Guys and a new flavor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Amir said:


> Trying a new burger joint called Five Guys and a new flavor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Amir, torture, that looks so goooood! I still have to make my own. Unfair! LOL
Regards


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rader with Goon 1.5

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

The REO with some 12mg King's Breakfast to get this day at work rolling...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> The REO with some 12mg King's Breakfast to get this day at work rolling...
> 
> View attachment 103726


My "orange" @Stosta mod while I get the fire going this morning

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Christos said:


> My "orange" @Stosta mod while I get the fire going this morning
> View attachment 103727


I like the thought of there being a mod named after me, but I'm not so fond of you looking for Stosta so you can put your lips around the tip

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> I like the thought of there being a mod named after me, but I'm not so fond of you looking for Stosta so you can put your lips around the tip


I thought you would catch the orange and fire reference. 
You need to get a girlfriend for the lips on your tip part...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta

Christos said:


> I thought you would catch the orange and fire reference.
> You need to get a girlfriend for the lips on your tip part...


Hahahaha! I tried but my wife doesn't like the idea.

Although I think she's warming up to it. When I first asked her she would argue with me about it, now she just ignores me, so I think I'm almost there.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> Hahahaha! I tried but my wife doesn't like the idea.
> 
> Although I think she's warming up to it. When I first asked her she would argue with me about it, now she just ignores me, so I think I'm almost there.


I didn't stutter when I said girlfriend....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Christos said:


> I didn't stutter when I said girlfriend....


Bwahahaha!

Sies on you @Christos ! I meant my wife didn't like the idea of me having a girlfriend not...

Actually I know there is no way way I'm going to come out of a discussion like this with you alive, I'm going to pull out of it now.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> Bwahahaha!
> 
> Sies on you @Christos ! I meant my wife didn't like the idea of me having a girlfriend not...
> 
> Actually I know there is no way way I'm going to come out of a discussion like this with you alive, I'm going to pull out of it now.


Pull out? That's what she said

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stosta

Christos said:


> Pull out? That's what she said


Hahahaha! Well not my wife anyways, she's very pregnant!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> Hahahaha! Well not my wife anyways, she's very pregnant!


Congratulations man. I hope you are getting sleep now while you can. 
Also how far is she? You should be having the ride of your life (literally) if she is past 6 months


----------



## Stosta

Christos said:


> Congratulations man. I hope you are getting sleep now while you can.
> Also how far is she? You should be having the ride of your life (literally) if she is past 6 months


22 Weeks! I'm actually torn between getting sleep while I can and getting to do the things I want to do while I can. I have certainly had an interesting ride so far, if we're talking emotional rollercoaster that is. Luckily things have calmed down a lot in the past couple of weeks!

If I'm reading between the lines correctly, I'm looking forward to seeing what the next couple of months bring.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> 22 Weeks! I'm actually torn between getting sleep while I can and getting to do the things I want to do while I can. I have certainly had an interesting ride so far, if we're talking emotional rollercoaster that is. Luckily things have calmed down a lot in the past couple of weeks!
> 
> If I'm reading between the lines correctly, I'm looking forward to seeing what the next couple of months bring.


I guess it's different for each woman what the pregnancy is like. 
My wife was a bloody mess emotionally as well but it does help to make your relationship stronger if you act with patience and understanding.

Pic of a poo just for you @Stosta

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Raindance said:


> @Amir, torture, that looks so goooood! I still have to make my own. Unfair! LOL
> Regards



To be honest... that was probably the best burger I have ever had to date. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

*VapeCon2017*

*JUST* 17 days to go !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hakhan

halo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN

Stosta said:


> 22 Weeks! I'm actually torn between getting sleep while I can and getting to do the things I want to do while I can. I have certainly had an interesting ride so far, if we're talking emotional rollercoaster that is. Luckily things have calmed down a lot in the past couple of weeks!
> 
> If I'm reading between the lines correctly, I'm looking forward to seeing what the next couple of months bring.



Do the things that you want before the baby comes - goes for both of you! And buy tons of mods etc. - somehow baby shopping becomes a thing and you just have to have that bottle or this gadget!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Wow, @UzziTherion - that is an awesome photo!!


----------



## UzziTherion

Thanx @Silver 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roodt

UzziTherion said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What the heck did you feed that pigeon???

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## UzziTherion

he's on an all protein, no carb diet for now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Roodt

UzziTherion said:


> he's on an all protein, no carb diet for now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Send photos to Dr Tim Noakes (mind spelling, to lazy to Google) surely this is all the proof he will ever need...


----------



## UzziTherion

Roodt said:


> Send photos to Dr Tim Noakes (mind spelling, to lazy to Google) surely this is all the proof he will ever need...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 103782



That's a beauty! The fish is ok too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TheV

The Alien deserves some love too. It has been an absolute trooper!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Re coiled and re wicked. The run around dor the rest of my week and next week. Will be busy with new clients and site visit so no time for a build then.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Looking good @antonherbst. That glint on the atty looks epic! 
Mango Mist ... hmm, sounds interesting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Looking good @antonherbst. That glint on the atty looks epic!
> Mango Mist ... hmm, sounds interesting.



The glint was just pure luck and yes the mango mist is amazing. Clear mango and menthol flavours. Only problem i have with the juice is it come in a 3x30ml range

Featuring Three Chilled and Refreshing Fruit Flavors.

Berry Flurry - A Delicious Burst of Wild Berries served on ice to provide a refreshing fruity all-day vape!

Lemon Crisp - Freshly peeled Zesty Lemon in a blend of Frozen Ice to provide a cool and tangy all-day vape!

Mango Mist - Sweet sliced Mango, Ripened to perfection, crisped and chilled for a refreshing cool ice finish, providing the best of both worlds!
The lemon is nice and also the berry. But for me the mango is amazing. Almost like my own "xxx" addiction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> The glint was just pure luck and yes the mango mist is amazing. Clear mango and menthol flavours. Only problem i have with the juice is it come in a 3x30ml range
> 
> Featuring Three Chilled and Refreshing Fruit Flavors.
> 
> Berry Flurry - A Delicious Burst of Wild Berries served on ice to provide a refreshing fruity all-day vape!
> 
> Lemon Crisp - Freshly peeled Zesty Lemon in a blend of Frozen Ice to provide a cool and tangy all-day vape!
> 
> Mango Mist - Sweet sliced Mango, Ripened to perfection, crisped and chilled for a refreshing cool ice finish, providing the best of both worlds!
> The lemon is nice and also the berry. But for me the mango is amazing. Almost like my own "xxx" addiction.


The other 2 sound good but the Mango is definitely the one that grabs my attention.
A bit silly that it is 3x30ml (I assume that means you have to buy all 3 together). Obviously there are going to be favorites.
And that reminds me. I still need to try XXX!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

vapefly nicolas on kanger kbox 75w


----------



## TheV

aktorsyl said:


> Spirals Plus tank just arrived. Coil primed and ready to review. New Pico 25 as well. Fits so nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I completely missed this post. Glad to see you got the Spirals. Did you post a review?
If not (yet), what are your thoughts so far?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

TheV said:


> I completely missed this post. Glad to see you got the Spirals. Did you post a review?
> If not (yet), what are your thoughts so far?


Haven't posted a review yet. I was ready to do one, had about 20 pictures ready, everything. But I'd need new coils to do so. The 0.3 ohm coil is very nice, but what I really wanted to test was the 0.6 ohm. Unfortunately, it's FUBAR. Not sure how or why, but it was burnt right from the start, I think one of the coil wires shorted against the sheath.


----------



## TheV

aktorsyl said:


> Haven't posted a review yet. I was ready to do one, had about 20 pictures ready, everything. But I'd need new coils to do so. The 0.3 ohm coil is very nice, but what I really wanted to test was the 0.6 ohm. Unfortunately, it's FUBAR. Not sure how or why, but it was burnt right from the start, I think one of the coil wires shorted against the sheath.


I am disappointed but unfortunately I can't say that I'm surprised. Smok quality control is down the drain on their stock coils.
I'm glad to hear the 0.3 is at least a positive experience.
I shall keep an eye out for the review

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## @cliff

TheV said:


> I am disappointed but unfortunately I can't say that I'm surprised. Smok quality control is down the drain on their stock coils.
> I'm glad to hear the 0.3 is at least a positive experience.
> I shall keep an eye out for the review


Same here, would love to hear. Supposed to be good flavour

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark121m

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mark121m

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouder

Sitting in a council meeting with @Casper

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta

Clouder said:


> Sitting in a council meeting with @Casper



Are the two of you in trouble again?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouder

Wahahaaa @Stosta yes for vaping in the council chambers... just joking, no, luckily not!

Sent from my VIE-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arra



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## PhillipF

Been trying this out and quite happy so far...





Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mark121m

PhillipF said:


> Been trying this out and quite happy so far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Smok ultra

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Muneer

MTL with combo and LMC box mod 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Fresh build - wick wam thank you mam. Like that first cuppa when you open a new bottle of coffee






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## @cliff

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Fresh build - wick wam thank you mam. Like that first cuppa when you open a new bottle of coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I need some help wicking this thing, about to give up on it!!

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> I need some help wicking this thing, about to give up on it!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



I'll send you a PM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CLZ-XXXX

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

Minikinception:

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

VapeCon T-Shirt, CLZ-X and Skyline! I'm ready for VapeCon 2017!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Minikinception:



You know what would be awesome is if you would take a photo again in 1 years time o the same type of setup but with the previous photo in the background. And then see how many you can group into 1 photo over the years

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

VA Arkon 20700 Squonker with Odis O-Atty V2 !!

What a vape !!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## piffht

The weekend has started: basil, cucumber, rosemary gin & tonic and some ADV chilled lychee.

cc @hands, thanks for the exceptional tip! Can't see too well in the pics, but it matches the carbon fiber panels and door beautifully.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

piffht said:


> The weekend has started: basil, cucumber, rosemary gin & tonic and some ADV chilled lychee.
> 
> cc @hands, thanks for the exceptional tip! Can't see too well in the pics, but it matches the carbon fiber panels and door beautifully.
> 
> View attachment 103966
> View attachment 103967


That tip is a thing of beauty!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Andre said:


> That tip is a thing of beauty!


In the words of @Amir "thats what she said" hehe

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN

BioHAZarD said:


> In the words of @Amir "thats what she said" hehe
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



Just beat me to it...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

BlakMAgICIAN said:


> Just beat me to it...


Hehe. Could not help myself. @Andre you left yourself wide open for that one.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> You know what would be awesome is if you would take a photo again in 1 years time o the same type of setup but with the previous photo in the background. And then see how many you can group into 1 photo over the years


I've set a reminder on my calendar "take that photo" a year from now. I'm already laughing at how confused I'm going to be when I get that notification

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN

Ye olde faithful - SM22 on Pico. Still my favourite (albeit practically vintage - hence the vintage treatment of the pic) setup when I'm on the move.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Amy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

BioHAZarD said:


> In the words of @Amir "thats what she said" hehe
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk





BlakMAgICIAN said:


> Just beat me to it...


Hehe, I get that all the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> CLZ-XXXX
> View attachment 103884


Rob, just know that if I catch you not looking super busy at Vapecon, even for a second, I'm gonna bug you to show me the CLZ-X! 
The pictures look great but I'm sure it does not do it justice. This one probably needs to be experienced in person...


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

TheV said:


> Rob, just know that if I catch you not looking super busy at Vapecon, even for a second, I'm gonna bug you to show me the CLZ-X!
> The pictures look great but I'm sure it does not do it justice. This one probably needs to be experienced in person...



Only a pleasure @TheV... I will be easy to find! Come say hello!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

BioHAZarD said:


> Hehe. Could not help myself. @Andre you left yourself wide open for that one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



OMG... that's what she said too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Amir

Rafique said:


> View attachment 103972



Bro how are you getting along with that mod? I like the looks of it and I'm on the hunt for dual 18650 24mm capable mod... maybe I should just get another therion but the one I'm looking for is just so scarce 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD

Amir said:


> OMG... that's what she said too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Naughty @Amir


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine

Bed time vape.

Still rocking this little "RAM" matchbox Squonker. Really enjoying how it performs. Juice: Panama... Amazing!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rafique

Amir said:


> Bro how are you getting along with that mod? I like the looks of it and I'm on the hunt for dual 18650 24mm capable mod... maybe I should just get another therion but the one I'm looking for is just so scarce
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's ok bra, pretty basic mod. T.c and wattage. Hits fairly well and looks good. 2amp charging.

25 mm fits well but 24 is perfect. It can't compare to a DNA or even my tesla in terms of functionality. I think it's slightly over priced compared to other mods that can do more.

Aesthetics and 2amp charging is my reason for getting it.

If u wanna try it I can ship to you till vape con to use and u can decide on whether to get one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Rafique said:


> It's ok bra, pretty basic mod. T.c and wattage. Hits fairly well and looks good. 2amp charging.
> 
> 25 mm fits well but 24 is perfect. It can't compare to a DNA or even my tesla in terms of functionality. I think it's slightly over priced compared to other mods that can do more.
> 
> Aesthetics and 2amp charging is my reason for getting it.
> 
> If u wanna try it I can ship to you till vape con to use and u can decide on whether to get one.



I'm in Saudi till mid September, till the last groups leave after hajj. Thanks for the offer though... I think I'm just gonna get the therion. I know it, I like it... the form factor and feel to it is familiar and intuitive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Morning coffee with the BB

Wasn't dreaming yesterday. The vape is still stellar this morning 

Thumper is looking at all of this and getting a bit edgy... hehe

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## antonherbst

Waine said:


> Bed time vape.
> 
> Still rocking this little "RAM" matchbox Squonker. Really enjoying how it performs. Juice: Panama... Amazing!
> 
> View attachment 103991
> 
> 
> View attachment 103992
> 
> 
> View attachment 103993
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Please tell me what that rda is called as i absolutely love the clear glass look


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Morning coffee with the BB
> 
> Wasn't dreaming yesterday. The vape is still stellar this morning
> 
> Thumper is looking at all of this and getting a bit edgy... hehe



Is that an authentic bb or sxk bb? @Silver


----------



## Rob Fisher

antonherbst said:


> Is that an authentic bb or sxk bb? @Silver



@antonherbst that is 100% authentic direct from Utah USA along with an authentic Exocet from the UK.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> @antonherbst that is 100% authentic direct from Utah USA along with an authentic Exocet from the UK.



Oh wow. It seems as thou silver has now joined the extreme elite with more HE gear. I hope the BB brings you lots of happy vapes just like the skyline.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> Oh wow. It seems as thou silver has now joined the extreme elite with more HE gear. I hope the BB brings you lots of happy vapes just like the skyline.



Thanks @antonherbst 
I am enjoying it so far and its only the second day. 

Its only my second "so called high end device". First was the Skyline, which I do enjoy a lot, but i find its tank capacity is a tad small. 

Was not my intention to join any elite group, lol. My plan for the BB is to be a great all day carry device and a well used portable solution. Am hoping it will stand the test of time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine

antonherbst said:


> Please tell me what that rda is called as i absolutely love the clear glass look



Velocity 2 RDA, 22mm. You get the steel cap plus the glass chuff cap. I love my two. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nailedit77

When ur wife decides to spoil u with vape gear, 1st time ever

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Bryce

OMG THIS JUICE IS AMAZING!!!! 





Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Need I say more?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Aasif cape vape

TheV said:


> Need I say more?



Hey man, 
How are you finding that juice? 
I've tried it in my OG Goon with some 0.13 fused Claptons from Coil Empire, wicked with CBV2 and I wouldn't even call the flavour subtle it's almost completely muted? 

Oh I've played with the wattages as well 65-100w but still naada. 

Do you think it's better suited for a tank?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CLX-Z went with me to the On Tap Beer Festival... we had fun...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV

Aasif cape vape said:


> Hey man,
> How are you finding that juice?
> I've tried it in my OG Goon with some 0.13 fused Claptons from Coil Empire, wicked with CBV2 and I wouldn't even call the flavour subtle it's almost completely muted?
> 
> Oh I've played with the wattages as well 65-100w but still naada.
> 
> Do you think it's better suited for a tank?


Hey Aasif. I like this juice. After reading your message I quickly grabbed my Peerless (0.334Ω fused claptons @ 45W), grabbed the Jollies and had a quick session.
RTA vs RDA: The flavor is sharper in the RDA. If you don't like it in a RDA you are probably not going to like it in a RTA at all. That being said, I prefer the RTA experience for this one. I find it more balanced.
I do agree that it is not a very strong or prominent mix. It is soft and subtle. Not muted in my experience but mileage may vary.
I grab a tank of this stuff when I want a really easy going vape. Definitely not my favorite but I'm enjoying the bottle that I have 
I hope this info helps. Again, this is just my personal opinion and experience. Do take it as only that

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Old 'faithful' Sub Tank Mini V2 with a juice that has rocked me since I first tried it

@Paulie 's Guava with a bit of added menthol. Let's say Guava Ice 






The SubTank Mini is a great tank. Never a problem or a fuss. It just goes and goes and goes... nothing too fancy nor the best flavour in the world but it's very good for restrictive lung low power fruity menthols and it never gives up. Also very easy and forgiving to coil and wick.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Found a home for the Petri gift from the wife. Looks pretty neat with the heat sink and color schemes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Aasif cape vape

TheV said:


> Hey Aasif. I like this juice. After reading your message I quickly grabbed my Peerless (0.334Ω fused claptons @ 45W), grabbed the Jollies and had a quick session.
> RTA vs RDA: The flavor is sharper in the RDA. If you don't like it in a RDA you are probably not going to like it in a RTA at all. That being said, I prefer the RTA experience for this one. I find it more balanced.
> I do agree that it is not a very strong or prominent mix. It is soft and subtle. Not muted in my experience but mileage may vary.
> I grab a tank of this stuff when I want a really easy going vape. Definitely not my favorite but I'm enjoying the bottle that I have
> I hope this info helps. Again, this is just my personal opinion and experience. Do take it as only that



Thanks alot, you didn't have to go through all of that effort lol but it's much appreciated, I thought maybe it just needed to be steeped more or maybe my taste buds aren't refined enough . That Smoothy is really good though, I'm actually vaping Chewwy rn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Aasif cape vape said:


> Thanks alot, you didn't have to go through all of that effort lol but it's much appreciated, I thought maybe it just needed to be steeped more or maybe my taste buds aren't refined enough . That Smoothy is really good though, I'm actually vaping Chewwy rn


Its my pleasure. No effort whatsoever.
I'm really enjoying the Smoothy. This is my first time trying their juice and its fantastic. I'll be going straight to their stand at Vapecon upon entry.
I'm sure I'll be walking away there with a couple of a bottles. The Chewwy also looks really good!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Dripping some non-menthol... It's like I don't even know who I am anymore!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV

Stosta said:


> Dripping some non-menthol... It's like I don't even know who I am anymore!
> 
> View attachment 104079


Like a savage! 

At least I've got some proper menthol action going on here... Gupta Ice:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Meraki V2 and Reaper!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Jp1905

Trying out this mech squonker thing,and enjoying it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan

#handcheck

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom

Enjoying my Vape in Cala Ratjada (Mallorca / Baleares). Perfect match... Mr Meringue and a Caipirinha 





Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Arra

Running the govad RTA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> Enjoying my Vape in Cala Ratjada (Mallorca / Baleares). Perfect match... Mr Meringue and a Caipirinha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk



That looks super @Tom 
Hope you having a good time in Mallorca!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

rebuilt the azeroth and tightened the 510, no condensation . Airflow for days running dual spaced claptons.

Great RTA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Meraki V2 with my new Trillium Tank from Eden Mods!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rafique

Rob Fisher said:


> Meraki V2 with my new Trillium Tank from Eden Mods!
> View attachment 104191
> View attachment 104192



Now that's a very nice tank, I really like the look of a simple ss tank

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rafique said:


> Now that's a very nice tank, I really like the look of a simple ss tank



It's been a long time since I have had a tank with commercial coils and despite the TPD Compliant tank (2ml) I'm very impressed with it... no leaking at all, great flavour and good looking!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

Rob Fisher said:


> It's been a long time since I have had a tank with commercial coils and despite the TPD Compliant tank (2ml) I'm very impressed with it... no leaking at all, great flavour and good looking!
> View attachment 104225



Reminds me of the first goblin, pitty it's not an rta. What coils does it come with


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rafique said:


> Reminds me of the first goblin, pitty it's not an rta. What coils does it come with



It take the Aspire Atlantis coils.


----------



## Rafique

Rob Fisher said:


> It take the Aspire Atlantis coils.



Nice, I enjoyed the atlantis. Coils were very flavorful and produced nice clouds. At Least they easily accessible, well I hope they still are

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

So I've taken the leap and gotten a squonk! Yes sir it's very worth it! Loving this little guy... just need a single coil rda and I'll be hooked! I'm thinking hadaly!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre

Jengz said:


> So I've taken the leap and gotten a squonk! Yes sir it's very worth it! Loving this little guy... just need a single coil rda and I'll be hooked! I'm thinking hadaly!


Beautiful squonker. Enjoy. BF Rdas - OL16, Odis O-Atty V2, VandyVape Pulse22, Hadaly - many around these days.


----------



## Jengz

Andre said:


> Beautiful squonker. Enjoy. BF Rdas - OL16, Odis O-Atty V2, VandyVape Pulse22, Hadaly - many around these days.


Thanks Andre! Thinking of the pulse too, seeing that I bought a cricket, the ram and an sxk billet in the past month! It suits my (wife's) budget more than the rest

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stillwaters

Don't forget Wasp Nano

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jengz

Seen the wasp too, looks like great value for money, the druga is nice, I just need something with better flavour to match the billet


----------



## KZOR

Jengz said:


> I just need something with better flavour to match the billet


You have a few options if you want the best flavour from that squonker but i would recommend the Flave RDA. Just wow.
Even the clone has the equivalent performance of the Hadaly but with better airflow and less chance of over squonking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

KZOR said:


> You have a few options if you want the best flavour from that squonker but i would recommend the Flave RDA. Just wow.
> Even the clone has the equivalent performance of the Hadaly but with better airflow and less chance of over squonking.


Thanks @KZOR... il be looking out for sirvape at vapecon for that then. They seem to be the only local stockist of that rda


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Waine

My goodnight vape. Pulled it out of the cupboard with some Wolfsbane.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JsPLAYn

..





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVapeGear

Nugget BB,TI Flow and some Wiener Vape Good Boy Oak Aged

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Jengz

What depression looks like, last tank of xxx in the smm till vapecon... how will one survive this is patience!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheV

Peerless on the Minikin v2 to test out the Chocmint Shake before I put it in the steeping cupboard:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TheV

Hulk it out!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny

My happy place.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Neal

Not at all HE but a trusted and sturdy set up. Am at the end of my UK trip, new EU regs have banned sale of anything containing nic in anything larger than a 10ml bottle. Vendors are getting round this by selling 100ml/60ml bottles of liquid at 0mg nic and then including a 10ml bottle of nic to various strengths to add to your liquid. UK vapers 1 Eurocrats 0. Bollox to them.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mahir

Testing some of my DIY in this little flavour beast

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Haircut and beard trim done for VapeCon - Check!
Nugget in Hand - Check!
Excitement level rising - Check!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Haircut and beard trim done for VapeCon - Check!
> Nugget in Hand - Check!
> Excitement level rising - Check!
> View attachment 104470



You look like a much younger, more handsome version of a guy called @Rob Fisher 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jengz

Rob Fisher said:


> Haircut and beard trim done for VapeCon - Check!
> Nugget in Hand - Check!
> Excitement level rising - Check!
> View attachment 104470


the kings of their jungles

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shaheed

Enjoying this tank so far. Thanks Zunaid @theecigstore





Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CMMACKEM

Every time I look at this thread name, I keep on seeing "What is in your right hand now?"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Andre

CMMACKEM said:


> Every time I look at this thread name, I keep on seeing "What is in your right hand now?"


I thought this guy must be bonkers because that is what the thread title says! Then I looked, and I am the bonkers one! In my left hand right now:

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## TheV

My old Ammit, just visiting:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tameem Jedaar

Keeping me going until i meet my creator at 5pm. Student life

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaun2707

The Dead Rabbit and Milc's Wurl'd doing it for me tonight....







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

When your wife is a pastry chef and asks you to take pics of her gifts she made, but vaping is life... slapped some n80s into the druga and the ram is killing it!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 104812



That is one very good looking setup. Wow.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

For a Firday at work:

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Working late so I needed some stuff to keep me busy:





Dat custom RDTA!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Ruan0.30

Enjoying my first day with my new setup... 

Damn you really will only understand what all the hype is about when you own it...





Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV

Ruan0.30 said:


> Enjoying my first day with my new setup...
> 
> Damn you really will only understand what all the hype is about when you own it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


We need a new green with envy rating icon. Lovely setup man! Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ASCIIcat

Ruan0.30 said:


> Enjoying my first day with my new setup...
> 
> Damn you really will only understand what all the hype is about when you own it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


I know exactly what you mean, today is my first day this week without mine

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

New locally produced single 18650 mech mod by 3DBitz.
Review will follow later tonight.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## ASCIIcat

KZOR said:


> New locally produced single 18650 mech mod by 3DBitz.
> Review will follow later tonight.
> View attachment 104840
> View attachment 104841


That looks sexy as hell. I am keen to hear more about it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## E.T.



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## shaun2707

Joined the Therion family today and so far, loving every minute of it!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Stillwaters

Welcome to the club @E.T. One of the best buys you could make imho

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Picture from the street side for a change.

Most satisfying vape of Mike's Mega Mixes' Lime Party in a GEM tank on a SX Mini.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Gorgeous @Andre !
What a place!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK I'm all packed for VapeCon week! Heading to JHB tomorrow! This will be my Travel mods for the trip! CLZ-X with Skyline and Phantom with Vapor Giant!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Seriously, this is how every morning should start:

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Family braai time





Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Sunday post breakfast tank maintenance whilst enjoying a freshly opened 2months steeped frosteez with my new therion and OG goon











Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## ettiennedj

Reload on Noisy and SXK. Happiness





Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Tameem Jedaar

Taking it back to the old faithful avo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mark121m

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antonherbst

Monday morning study desk check

Smooth vape and amazing flavour

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## ASCIIcat

Just another day in the office...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## tool

Ultem massacre. Please ignore the dust...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Vape_r

antonherbst said:


> View attachment 104993
> Monday morning study desk check
> 
> Smooth vape and amazing flavour


Where did you get the juice bud

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Vape_r said:


> Where did you get the juice bud



Vape King Krugersdorp

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

tool said:


> Ultem massacre. Please ignore the dust...



Love it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

Tried the Predator mech squonker and it was not impressive,kinda had me thinking this whole mech squonker isnt my scene, but this little boxer is on another level.Not sure if its the coils,or the fact that I had a Goon24 on the predator and now using a Goon22,but Im loving it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

Rafique said:


> View attachment 105161


Very nice indeed my good sir

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Rafique said:


> View attachment 105161


Jelly Jelly Chicken Belly!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ASCIIcat

Couldn't decide what to carry for the day so I just grabbed the bag and tossed what was not on charge in

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Waine

Pulled out something different from my cupboard on Saturday. This Sigelei 90W has been my most loyal and faithful workhorse for about a year and a half. The 26650 Battery still works. It has restored some faith in VW mods. 

Pumping some "Panama" in the "Fuji GTA." Great vape!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## antonherbst

Jp1905 said:


> Tried the Predator mech squonker and it was not impressive,kinda had me thinking this whole mech squonker isnt my scene, but this little boxer is on another level.Not sure if its the coils,or the fact that I had a Goon24 on the predator and now using a Goon22,but Im loving it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That printing does look good. How is the feel of it compared to any other mod? I have this in my eye for a squonker setup but unsure of the feel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

antonherbst said:


> That printing does look good. How is the feel of it compared to any other mod? I have this in my eye for a squonker setup but unsure of the feel.



For the price of it,its awesome, plus it hits lekker, supersoft bottle and its a winner.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## antonherbst

Jp1905 said:


> For the price of it,its awesome, plus it hits lekker, supersoft bottle and its a winner.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Two last questions? Where did you get if from and is this the clone version?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands

A P67 & Fringed Ornamental

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Sorry bu


Scissorhands said:


> View attachment 105239
> 
> A P67 & Fringed Ornamental



Sorry but

Fcuk no.

Love the vape setup, but that 8 legged thing(spider) needs to have his own home far away from mine. Dont like spiders but i keep to myself, so they can do the same.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Scissorhands

antonherbst said:


> Sorry bu
> 
> 
> Sorry but
> 
> Fcuk no.
> 
> Love the vape setup, but that 8 legged thing(spider) needs to have his own home far away from mine. Dont like spiders but i keep to myself, so they can do the same.


Natal Roaches & affirmative shoppers are the real pests around hear, she helps with both

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905

antonherbst said:


> Two last questions? Where did you get if from and is this the clone version?



Yeah its a clone,I cant seem to make sense of paying so much for a piece of plastic,but I guess each to his own.

I got it 2nd hand,but I heard the clones will be available at vapecon,for under 500 bucks,this is value for money,the Predator squonker is no match for this setup.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bryce

https://www.noonclouds.co.za/products/boxer-style-bf-squonk-mechanical-mod-clone 500 bucks 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Scissorhands said:


> Natal Roaches & affirmative shoppers are the real pests around hear, she helps with both


I can imagine. I would run for the hills.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Jp1905 said:


> Yeah its a clone,I cant seem to make sense of paying so much for a piece of plastic,but I guess each to his own.
> 
> I got it 2nd hand,but I heard the clones will be available at vapecon,for under 500 bucks,this is value for money,the Predator squonker is no match for this setup.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That will be a problem as my budget for vapecon is only 500 bucks. Only going for the vape vibe, wire, cotton and maybe batteries. In all other areas i am pretty much covered. but lets see what happens. But it will keep that in mind as i absolutely love that setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

BioHAZarD said:


> I can imagine. I would run for the hills.



What about the sugar cane rats? I can remember seeing 1 when i worked in the area. Those things are huge and scary enough to make a grown man cry.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Pilkington

Giving myself till 10k to decide on my upgrade. Money is on the Minikin v2 at the moment.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan

Noisy cricket v1! Third mech to my collection and loving it.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## antonherbst

Student and slave life does not allow for down time. My two reliable setups that i rotate is both machines.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruan0.30

I think this is the most fun and enjoyment i have had since those stinkies!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## GerritVisagie

Scissorhands said:


> View attachment 105239
> 
> A P67 & Fringed Ornamental



WOW!! She's a big beautiful specimen. 
The Reos pretty too. 

But how is it that she's all outside and posing for pics when it's so cold out...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

Today I decided I would take my mech out for the day along with my Maxo

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Scissorhands

GerritVisagie said:


> WOW!! She's a big beautiful specimen.
> The Reos pretty too.
> 
> But how is it that she's all outside and posing for pics when it's so cold out...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks @GerritVisagie , heres a better pic, 19cm @ 4 years



Its always bikini weather in Margate haha, shes out 95% of the time unless shes overfed

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheV

Ruan0.30 said:


> I think this is the most fun and enjoyment i have had since those stinkies!


Beautiful beautiful combo. So much win in one picture!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Scissorhands said:


> Thanks @GerritVisagie , heres a better pic, 19cm @ 4 years
> View attachment 105290
> 
> 
> Its always bikini weather in Margate haha, shes out 95% of the time unless shes overfed


Define out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Meet KAHLAN






Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Scissorhands

BioHAZarD said:


> Define out


Not hidden haha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Scissorhands said:


> Not hidden haha


ahhhh I thought you meant out and about in the house

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Scissorhands said:


> Thanks @GerritVisagie , heres a better pic, 19cm @ 4 years
> View attachment 105290
> 
> 
> Its always bikini weather in Margate haha, shes out 95% of the time unless shes overfed



Beautiful.
I Miss my babies, but wifey said no more arachnids. All mine died of old age.
All males. 
Mexican red knee
Antilles pink toe.
Have always wanted a P.Metallica. 
For looks, and the name!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RobMcMaster

Jp1905 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Jp1905, is that an authentic or clone boxer mod? Reason I'm asking is I'm temped to get the clone to try but sceptical

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

RobMcMaster said:


> @Jp1905, is that an authentic or clone boxer mod? Reason I'm asking is I'm temped to get the clone to try but sceptical



Thats the clone,get one you wont be disappointed,Im not!Just make sure to lock the fire button when not using it,its very sensitive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phill

Goon and G class. Loving this setup!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## RobMcMaster

Jp1905 said:


> Thats the clone,get one you wont be disappointed,Im not!Just make sure to lock the fire button when not using it,its very sensitive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
Shot bud. How does a 24mm atty fit on top, since I'll need a new atty with bf pin for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

This guy is still going but in need of some pre-Vapecon maintenance... sheesh :|

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

RobMcMaster said:


> Shot bud. How does a 24mm atty fit on top, since I'll need a new atty with bf pin for it



I think 24mm will have overhang,22mm sits just perfect!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amy

Got this today







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Constantbester

Out about with my good vriend @Cor and my sister with my BB, his Frankenskull and a spare Alien

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Constantbester said:


> Out about with my good vriend @Cor and my sister with my BB, his Frankenskull and a spare Alien
> View attachment 105332


Looking good with the new panels

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Hand check at the SAICA annual gala dinner






Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Caramia

Phill said:


> Goon and G class. Loving this setup!
> View attachment 105319


So glad you like it @Phill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Thanks for the tip @DracesBane ... literally

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bryce

Yum





Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Phill

Hi @Caramia . Loving it to bits!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Yagya



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Steph



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Steph said:


>


Need to get me some Chewwy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Rafique said:


> View attachment 105338


I'm so jealous of you right now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa

That nugget!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## E.T.



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Scissorhands

GerritVisagie said:


> Beautiful.
> I Miss my babies, but wifey said no more arachnids. All mine died of old age.
> All males.
> Mexican red knee
> Antilles pink toe.
> Have always wanted a P.Metallica.
> For looks, and the name!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohh My first 2 were also males 
Fringed ornamental 
Green bottle blue

P.Metallica is a absolute gem! , will try get a pic of mine, shes just over a year old, my male from the same sac has matured and pegged 

Antilles pink toe is in the same league  stunning

You should definitely get one again . . . When wifey permits

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Constantbester said:


> Out about with my good vriend @Cor and my sister with my BB, his Frankenskull and a spare Alien
> View attachment 105332



Oh i like the bb panels. That was a good buy and deal. Glad you could find the bliss

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Thanks for the tip @DracesBane ... literally



I see the juice is a bit low. Could we possible get a few forumitis to help this man with some juice. . I will bring some carlos concoctions for you to vapecon on saturday. . 

Oh and that is funny to see the alien not peeling paint. . They are bery good machines.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> I see the juice is a bit low. Could we possible get a few forumitis to help this man with some juice. . I will bring some carlos concoctions for you to vapecon on saturday. .
> 
> Oh and that is funny to see the alien not peeling paint. . They are bery good machines.


Hey @antonherbst, I really appreciate the juice and more so looking forward to meeting you 
The juice is just low in the picture because of the vape-drive home. I was enjoying the new tip so much that I just had a grab a quick pic before filling up.
I do have enough juice currently on stock and I've even set some aside for the PIF box. Also, I'm sure I will be walking away with quite a bit on Saturday.

Regarding the Alien, it has minuscule scuff marks but other than that it has been a trooper.
Its on 26100 puffs and has not missed a beat. Love my Alien

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Hey @antonherbst, I really appreciate the juice and more so looking forward to meeting you
> The juice is just low in the picture because of the vape-drive home. I was enjoying the new tip so much that I just had a grab a quick pic before filling up.
> I do have enough juice currently on stock and I've even set some aside for the PIF box. Also, I'm sure I will be walking away with quite a bit on Saturday.
> 
> Regarding the Alien, it has minuscule scuff marks but other than that it has been a trooper.
> Its on 26100 puffs and has not missed a beat. Love my Alien



I still think any vaper should not be almost empty on juice. . And yes the pif box will be dearly blessed on saterday. Wow on the puff count. That is a seriously good run with it. I made the mistake the other day to clear my counters on both the sxmini and the athena. . Have to start all over with puff goals before i upgrade or get new mod gear. . I have a surprise to all at vapecon that will be meeting and greeting me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> I still think any vaper should not be almost empty on juice. . And yes the pif box will be dearly blessed on saterday. Wow on the puff count. That is a seriously good run with it. I made the mistake the other day to clear my counters on both the sxmini and the athena. . Have to start all over with puff goals before i upgrade or get new mod gear. . I have a surprise to all at vapecon that will be meeting and greeting me.


Yeah man I love the idea of the PIF box. I always feel that it is a good idea to give a little when you have a little more. A small token from you can make a big difference to someone else.
I think I might reset the puff count on the Alien when I disassemble and clean out the mod (got some smudging on the back of the screen cover).
Its fun seeing the numbers creep up though. The Minikin got to ~11k in under a month 
I have your wire spools packed and ready for our meet btw 

The Vapecon excitement is REAL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Just for you @Max 














Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Steph said:


>



So much pretty in one pic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## DoubleD

Oupa said:


> That nugget!



You're a nugget 



 VM4 is still a ADV for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Amir

This voopoo drag is a pretty impressive piece of gear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Kahlan all dressed up






Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## EZBlend



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Tai

@EZBlend, how are you liking the Dotrda bud? Flavour rating? And coils you are running? And Squonking any good mate?

Is that the real deal boxer - she looks aweful purrdy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EZBlend

Tai said:


> @EZBlend, how are you liking the Dotrda bud? Flavour rating? And coils you are running? And Squonking any good mate?
> 
> Is that the real deal boxer - she looks aweful purrdy



So Ive been using the EZDripper for a while on my other driving drippers. The DotRDA doesn't fail IRT to flavour I have 24gwa Ni80 7wraps a side(0.26 ohms). I feel however that the deck is a little fussy with smaller builds (24g 6 wraps) this is because I had balance both coils and try and tie it up (1st time). The RDA is slightly restrictive as I normally use the TM Skill and the TM24. The flavour for me how ever is better than the Skill and much much better than my Goon 1.5 (*Note I disliked the Goon an hour after purchase..........waste of money.)

As for Squoking ill get back to you I have never Squonked before so new ground for me my greatest concern in the set up is battery life as i tend to traffic chain vape.

I bought a clone to try squoking before i upgrade to real deal boxer or something better(DNA ).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tai

@EZBlend . Shot for the reply bud. Enjoy it man, should have mine up and going over the weekend

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CharlieSierra

Got my SXK today !

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Ruan0.30

Vape life is sooo good!





Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## SAVaper

Ruan0.30 said:


> Vape life is sooo good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Very nice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ruan0.30

Not all of us is so fortunate to be at vapecon but i hope you guys are rocking that arena and thinking of us working.





Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## shaun2707

This Rasberry Fizz is going down a treat in the Serpent SMM....







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe

B-Day prezzie from my bro. Love this little mod. If only there was a single rta deck for the baby beast

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 105540
> 
> B-Day prezzie from my bro. Love this little mod. If only there was a single rta deck for the baby beast



Maybe try out the serpent mini 22mm...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Solo and Molly

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

BlakMAgICIAN said:


> Maybe try out the serpent mini 22mm...


Already have one bud. Want to try something else

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bryce

#vapecon





Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TheV

Got up early with some Vapecon gear for the fight:

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## GerritVisagie

It's fight time!!
Get some




@BigGuy, wow this Ubuntu is surprising me more and more, the simple deck had me concerned, but no, she's a winner, well done Sirs!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

SAVapeGear said:


> Solo and Molly
> 
> View attachment 105543
> 
> View attachment 105544


 That molly has me seriously fomo. That is a very good looking and feeling setup.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

@antonherbst, I promised you pics of the combo:

















@Stosta, I'm absolutely loving it!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> @antonherbst, I promised you pics of the combo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Stosta, I'm absolutely loving it!


Oh wow that is amazing looking. Thanks for the photos and definately considering a wasp now. The wife might just kill me if i take her mini volt. And on the other hand i am in the workings of a deal that might just be a winner for me. So watch this space.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny

my travel companion for the next month.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Lazy day resting and playing with a few new toys after an intense first Vapecon.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Voopoo seriously good mod... not very pocket friendly tho

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## incredible_hullk

Some proper HE slaptjips... 3 cheese sauce

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Ruan0.30

@robfisher

You have to try this water with XXX...
I'll do this everyday all day!






Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius

Match made in heaven. Finally understand the low and slow terminology. Thanks Vaperite for the free gift and awesome Juice Hardwick's. 

ps: if you are struggling with leakage let me know. Found the cure.





Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Amy

Cornelius said:


> Match made in heaven. Finally understand the low and slow terminology. Thanks Vaperite for the free gift and awesome Juice Hardwick's.
> 
> ps: if you are struggling with leakage let me know. Found the cure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



Would love to know what you did to cure it. My boyfriend has one and it leaks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Cornelius said:


> Match made in heaven. Finally understand the low and slow terminology. Thanks Vaperite for the free gift and awesome Juice Hardwick's.
> 
> ps: if you are struggling with leakage let me know. Found the cure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



A golden oldie. I love this mod to bits. My first AIO and the best of the bunch. Also had no leaking issues 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flava



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Raindance

Perfect end to a fantastic day. And its not over yet.



Regards

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique

Raindance said:


> Perfect end to a fantastic day. And its not over yet.
> View attachment 105588
> 
> 
> Regards



Still one of the best rtas

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Rafique said:


> Still one of the best rtas
> View attachment 105589


Yip, agree completely. Affordable and proof price does not indicate fitness of function. But don't tell everyone, let it be our secret. Lol.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## r0ckf1re

Ammit dual coil and voopoo drag





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## UzziTherion

Don't think i'll need anything else for a while now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

TheV said:


> Got up early with some Vapecon gear for the fight:


Is that a transformer blanket?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

SmokeyJoe said:


> Is that a transformer blanket?


Even better, those are Transformers pants! 
I should have gotten my slippers in the shot as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TheV

Noisy Cricket and Mini Volt at the office today

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nailedit77

After a mad weekend, I can relax a bit and have a brekkie beer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amy

Love my two mechs. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

This is what it is all about at the end of the day ... just enjoying the experience

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## E.T.



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jp1905

E.T. said:


> View attachment 105724



And how awesome is it!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tai

These DNA 60's are epic

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Ozeran

Transformer, Battlestar and coffee cake special reserve.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

There is a whole lot going on in this hand check... Nova Box DNA60 Squonker (outstanding), Solo BF RDA (outstanding) and Nasty Cush Man (it's like eating a fresh ripe mango - outstanding).

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## DirtyD

Enjoying the 120ml Frosteez on my newish Goon V1.5 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nailedit77

Braai time

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CharlieSierra

Chilling at uni

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CharlieSierra

Sickboy77 said:


> a little tlc and it's done
> View attachment 105787


Is this the real thing or the SXK? (SXK owner)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

CharlieSierra said:


> Is this the real thing or the SXK? (SXK owner)


SXK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruan0.30

Sickboy77 said:


> SXK


How can you tell by just looking at that photo??? I reeaally want to know......

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Ruan0.30 said:


> How can you tell by just looking at that photo??? I reeaally want to know......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Not sure hey... but it's a sxk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruan0.30

Sickboy77 said:


> Not sure hey... but it's a sxk


How do you know its a SXK? You say ur not sure but you say its a SXK?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CharlieSierra

Ruan0.30 said:


> How do you know its a SXK? You say ur not sure but you say its a SXK?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


From a normal photo you can't see , cause sxk also use high quality materials

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CharlieSierra

Sickboy77 said:


> SXK



Still looks sick though , would like to get something like that done on my SXK

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruan0.30

CharlieSierra said:


> From a normal photo you can't see , cause sxk also use high quality materials


Exactly... im sure @Rob Fisher will agree. I cant tell them apart from a photo.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruan0.30

Thank you for that. He is not sure what he have but he knows what it is...

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius

Maybe he knows what it is because it is his mod. He probably purchased it as an SXK 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Ruan0.30 said:


> How do you know its a SXK? You say ur not sure but you say its a SXK?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Because I bought a SXK... authentic to rich for my blood

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nailedit77

Ruan0.30 said:


> Thank you for that. He is not sure what he have but he knows what it is...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


If I had an authentic, trust me i'd know...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CharlieSierra

Ruan0.30 said:


> Thank you for that. He is not sure what he have but he knows what it is...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


He knows what he has

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ruan0.30 said:


> Exactly... im sure @Rob Fisher will agree. I cant tell them apart from a photo.



You can tell the difference from the panels and of course inside is a lot easier to see the differences.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rob Fisher said:


> You can tell the difference from the panels and of course inside is a lot easier to see the differences.



Note to self - when posting photos when I collect my SXK, make sure that they are a bit out of focus so that @Rob Fisher can't spot the difference 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TheV

Ain't she just a dream

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## KZOR

Here is something really special. I would HIGHLY recommend all Hadaly owners to send @hands a pm and immediately order the Goon style 510 driptip for the Hadaly.
This tip is awesome.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## Ruan0.30

KZOR said:


> Here is something really special. I would HIGHLY recommend all Hadaly owners to send @hands a pm and immediately order the Goon style 510 driptip for the Hadaly.
> This tip is awesome.
> View attachment 105804
> View attachment 105805
> View attachment 105806


@GerritVisagie

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Ruan0.30 said:


> @GerritVisagie
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Oh yes!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fuzz

Letting go of the tanks and getting with some squonky squonky 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Heino13

TheV said:


> Ain't she just a dream


What mod and tank is this

Looking for a tube mod myself now

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Heino13 said:


> What mod and tank is this
> 
> Looking for a tube mod myself now
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Mod: Noisy Cricket II-25
Tank: Reload RTA

Sorry for the sneaky pic, its not actually a tube mod

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Heino13

Haha thanks. Now i recognise the cricket 
Great tank

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Heino13 said:


> Haha thanks. Now i recognise the cricket
> Great tank
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Absolutely loving the Reload 

I did a double take when I saw the Cricket like that on my desk today. For a split second I thought to myself "but I sold the Smok Stick?!" lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

There are quite a few things in my hand today... testing the DPRO RDA and some new juices...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

Squonker up and running 








Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Bryce

Just made and installed this coils this afternoon and the Govad smoking like a dream   








Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Some recoil and wicking done.

Coil comes from @TheV
Cotton bacon v2
Vgod juice - mango mist
And nescafe gold cappuccino to get the mind awake

And alot of office work to catch up on.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

Bryce said:


> Just made and installed this coils this afternoon and the Govad smoking like a dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


We only vape on this forum dude

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Some recoil and wicking done.
> 
> Coil comes from @TheV
> Cotton bacon v2
> Vgod juice - mango mist
> And nescafe gold cappuccino to get the mind awake
> 
> And alot of office work to catch up on.
> View attachment 105968
> View attachment 105969


Coffee and a fresh new vape. You are winning! 
That build looks nice man! I hope the flavor is where you need it to be 
I still need to try that Mango Mist sometime

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Road trip to Groblersdal for a client setup

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 105978



Those abalone sides are beautiful.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Oh well hello!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Cornelius

@Vaperite has knocked this out of the park.





Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Hami

Really enjoying this combo 





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Amy

Got engaged this morning and thought my petri match my ring perfectly.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 14


----------



## GerritVisagie

Amy said:


> Got engaged this morning and thought my petri match my ring perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congratulations Amy!
Happy day. 

And yes, that is a pretty good looking combo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Amy said:


> Got engaged this morning and thought my petri match my ring perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FoRmAtEEr

Got my iJoy Captain with Geekvape Karma RDTA.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre

Amy said:


> Got engaged this morning and thought my petri match my ring perfectly.


That it does. Congratulations!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius

Amy said:


> Got engaged this morning and thought my petri match my ring perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

Amy said:


> Got engaged this morning and thought my petri match my ring perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congratulations. Very nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roodt

Amy said:


> Got engaged this morning and thought my petri match my ring perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Goncoagulations on the petri and good luck with the engagement

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stillwaters

Congrats @Amy. Nice combo. Wishing you all happiness

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

Amy said:


> Got engaged this morning and thought my petri match my ring perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Kinders by dosyne,
Kinders by dosyne...oh, not yet...
Congratulations on the engagement!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77

O boy!!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amy

acorn said:


> Kinders by dosyne,
> Kinders by dosyne...oh, not yet...
> Congratulations on the engagement!


Hahahahaha.... not yet.... he would get a heart attack.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Amy said:


> Got engaged this morning and thought my petri match my ring perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Epic! Congratulations to you both!

And it's your birthday?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today is a BB day! RPG, Ti FLo and XXX.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## SAVaper

Rob Fisher said:


> Today is a BB day! RPG, Ti FLo and XXX.
> View attachment 106046



Beautiful

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77

@Rob Fisher thanks for the Reload

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## allykhat

My GF and I recently converted to vaping from hubbly. I got the Vaporesso Tarot Nano and my GF got the Smok Pen22.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

Indecisive office vaping:

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Amy said:


> Got engaged this morning and thought my petri match my ring perfectly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Amy Congratulations!!!!! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Congratulations @Amy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

allykhat said:


> My GF and I recently converted to vaping from hubbly. I got the Vaporesso Tarot Nano and my GF got the Smok Pen22.


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the hubbly habit. Solid kit you have there. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SEAN P

All purple today......

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

SEAN P said:


> View attachment 106063
> All purple today......


I love seeing that colour combo ant the lit AF is Lit AF!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ettiennedj

Godria Bolt. Might be crusified for saying this but to me the flavor is better than a Petri 24 RDA , Goon and Icon. Combination of bottom and side airflow works like a charm. Not to mention the price






Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine

Amy said:


> Got engaged this morning and thought my petri match my ring perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congratulations Amy. All the best - great match..."golden".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

Bedtime vape. Dug out the Ammit 22mm, and the Old Pico — faithful...With some delicious Panama... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Amy said:


> Got engaged this morning and thought my petri match my ring perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congrats on the engagement, the ring and the Petri 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Today is a BB day! RPG, Ti FLo and XXX.
> View attachment 106046



I have a tender spot in my heart for this beauty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Amir said:


> I have a tender spot in my heart for this beauty
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha! I have a hard spot for that one!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Today is a BB day! RPG, Ti FLo and XXX.
> View attachment 106046


Isn't every day BB day?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> Haha! I have a hard spot for that one!


You should really get that lump checked out

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TheV

A happy combo

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Cornelius

Golden morning.





Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Fuzz said:


> Letting go of the tanks and getting with some squonky squonky
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Great photo @Fuzz 
Lovely colour!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Amy said:


> Got engaged this morning and thought my petri match my ring perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh wow @Amy 
Congrats on the engagement!
All the best for many happy years ahead
Such a cool photo, thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Christos said:


> You should really get that lump checked out


It gets checked out all the time!  

And yes if we could rate our own posts I would rate this one as optimistic!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> It gets checked out all the time!
> 
> And yes if we could rate our own posts I would rate this one as optimistic!


I mean by a qualified doctor...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Waine

Office vape. Awesomeness! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Neal

Not exactly in my hand right now, took this pic last week while in transit from UK back to Swaziland. After clearing security at Charles de Gaulle airport Paris (absolutely no issues with my vape gear) looked for a designated smoking area to get a decent vape. I walked into this booth and the stench was akin to being hit in the face with a shovel. Walked back out after taking pic and decided to tata ma chance and find a quiet area in airport and vape there. No problems at all thankfully. Man, just looking at this pic I can still smell the disgusting stench. Are you not all happy to be vaping?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

That is so true @Neal 
Those big collections of old cigarette butts are just the pits
Thanks for the reminder!
Vaping rocks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Neal said:


> Not exactly in my hand right now, took this pic last week while in transit from UK back to Swaziland. After clearing security at Charles de Gaulle airport Paris (absolutely no issues with my vape gear) looked for a designated smoking area to get a decent vape. I walked into this booth and the stench was akin to being hit in the face with a shovel. Walked back out after taking pic and decided to tata ma chance and find a quiet area in airport and vape there. No problems at all thankfully. Man, just looking at this pic I can still smell the disgusting stench. Are you not all happy to be vaping?
> 
> View attachment 106121


Those smoking cubicles at Charles de Gaulle are disgusting. Even as a smoker it was harrowing. More than happy to be vaping, for sure.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

A cupcake and a vape:

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh WOW! Best starter kit ever! I'm using the 0.2Ω direct lung coils which @vaporize.co.za recommended! I have found my mod to take fishing and when flying via Dubai etc... Joytech ATOPack Penguin! Chicken Dinner starter kit!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh WOW! Best starter kit ever! I'm using the 0.2Ω direct lung coils which @vaporize.co.za recommended! I have found my mod to take fishing and when flying via Dubai etc... Joytech ATOPack Penguin! Chicken Dinner starter kit!
> View attachment 106131


Winner Winner Penguin Dinner! 

I was looking at this to get my mother off cigarettes...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

TheV said:


> Winner Winner Penguin Dinner!
> 
> I was looking at this to get my mother off cigarettes...



Can't speak for the MTL coils but the DL coils (0.2Ω) are fantastic for a starter kit!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Skyline's rock!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## TheV

Dead Rabbit on the Noisy Cricket ... D-E-D sexy!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Christos

TheV said:


> Dead Rabbit on the Noisy Cricket ... D-E-D sexy!


Stunning pic of the wisp of vapour!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh WOW! Best starter kit ever! I'm using the 0.2Ω direct lung coils which @vaporize.co.za recommended! I have found my mod to take fishing and when flying via Dubai etc... Joytech ATOPack Penguin! Chicken Dinner starter kit!
> View attachment 106131



@Rob Fisher , you having a good run with starter devices
Very interesting
First the innokin endura and now the penguin

Whats the juice capacity amd battery situation capacity on the penguin?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , you having a good run with starter devices
> Very interesting
> First the innokin endura and now the penguin
> 
> Whats the juice capacity amd battery situation capacity on the penguin?


Rob just needs to send me his meraki....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Pixstar



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Pixstar said:


> View attachment 106169


What RDA is that on the red mod? It kinda looks like an Etheon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Pixstar said:


> View attachment 106169


And how are you enjoying that lit AF?
I think it's absolutely refreshing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar

Halfdaft Customs said:


> What RDA is that on the red mod? It kinda looks like an Etheon.


It's a Typhon from DDP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

Christos said:


> And how are you enjoying that lit AF?
> I think it's absolutely refreshing!


I love all three, great with summer coming...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , you having a good run with starter devices
> Very interesting
> First the innokin endura and now the penguin
> 
> Whats the juice capacity amd battery situation capacity on the penguin?



Just over 7ml Hi Ho @Silver! This is a real chicken dinner... I have used it a lot today and while it's not a replacement for my Skylines obviously for what it is and what it costs it's fantastic value for money! 0.2 Ohm DL coils are the secret.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Rob just needs to send me his meraki....



Sure @Christos! Eight Million!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure @Christos! Eight Million!


Send banking details and I'll get my prince in Nigeria to call you

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Just over 7ml Hi Ho @Silver! This is a real chicken dinner... I have used it a lot today and while it's not a replacement for my Skylines obviously for what it is and what it costs it's fantastic value for money! 0.2 Ohm DL coils are the secret.



Ok thats great!
@Rob Fisher what battery does it have?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius

Got me some more liquid gold. 
#subohmlife #thisjuice!






Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Ok thats great!
> @Rob Fisher what battery does it have?



I was wrong on the juice capacity...

E-Liquid Capacity: 8.8ml
Built-in Battery Capacity: 2000mAh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

What's on the menu for today





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Amir

Stosta said:


> Haha! I have a hard spot for that one!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> You should really get that lump checked out






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz

Saturday chilled buzz! Perfect combinations right here

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mahir

This juice is brilliant

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

Max said:


> Hi @TheV - Please confirm if that is the Reload RTA - Thank You.


 She sure looks like a Reload to me.I'm currently using my Drag pushing the Boreaus RTA, a great one that slipped beneath the radar IMO.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac

Gizmo said:


> I currently vape on Itaste SVD with protank 2. I also have evic but feel that the feel of the SVD is nicer to hold even though it doesn't have all the gadgetry. I also have put in 4500mah battery in the SVD so I suppose that also plays a roll on how much I enjoy it.
> 
> [rsvp=19]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]





Gizmo said:


> I currently vape on Itaste SVD with protank 2. I also have evic but feel that the feel of the SVD is nicer to hold even though it doesn't have all the gadgetry. I also have put in 4500mah battery in the SVD so I suppose that also plays a roll on how much I enjoy it.
> 
> [rsvp=19]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]


 Just got this one in today's mail so I thought I'd show her off.If nothing else it is beautifully designed. Not a lot of info on this and it wasn't easy to get as most places that had it sold out fast.Is reported to be a flavor Atty,we will see.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> A cupcake and a vape:



That a winner. Cupcakes always go well with a vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> That a winner. Cupcakes always go well with a vape.


Especially those Fournos cupcakes. Those are delicious!

The only thing that goes better with a vape... a nice coffee

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Christos

TheV said:


> Especially those Fournos cupcakes. Those are delicious!
> 
> The only thing that goes better a vape... a nice coffee


What about a nice whiskey!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Christos said:


> What about a nice whiskey!


If whiskey is what you love, then I'm sure it can be right up there!
There is no right or wrong combination. Just what puts a smile on your face at the end of the day

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos

TheV said:


> If whiskey is what you love, then I'm sure it can be right up there!
> There is no right or wrong combination. Just what puts a smile on your face at the end of the day


What about what puts a smile on your face at the beginning of the day  

I'm just pulling on your leg...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Christos said:


> What about what puts a smile on your face at the beginning of the day
> 
> *I'm just pulling on your leg...*


Be careful @Christos, that might just put a smile on my face any time of the day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

TheV said:


> Be careful @Christos, that might just put a smile on my face any time of the day!


Depends on who does the pulling

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## shaun2707

Christos said:


> Depends on who does the pulling






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos

Mac75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That colour combo! 
Beautiful setups!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

@Stosta, this one is for you brother, time for breakfast and a awesome tobacco vape.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Stephen



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## E.T.

Clones and clones

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ruan0.30

Sqounking is not dead but this rabbit is!!






Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## shaun2707

The Rabbit catching some rays along with a zoo biscuit or two....








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Special Edition Gold Revenger Kit thanks to Vaporesso! It was a gift!  Put some Nasty Juice Bad Blood in the NRG Tank with Ceramic Coils. Not sure if ceramic coils are ready for the world yet but I was given advance versions because I helped test thier originals before they released them to the world!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Special Edition Gold Revenger Kit thanks to Vaporesso! It was a gift!  Put some Nasty Juice Bad Blood in the NRG Tank with Ceramic Coils. Not sure if ceramic coils are ready for the world yet but I was given advance versions because I helped test thier originals before they released them to the world!
> View attachment 106263
> View attachment 106264
> View attachment 106265
> View attachment 106266


Magpie FOMO active!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## @cliff

Rob Fisher said:


> Special Edition Gold Revenger Kit thanks to Vaporesso! It was a gift!  Put some Nasty Juice Bad Blood in the NRG Tank with Ceramic Coils. Not sure if ceramic coils are ready for the world yet but I was given advance versions because I helped test thier originals before they released them to the world!
> View attachment 106263
> View attachment 106264
> View attachment 106265
> View attachment 106266


That gold is beautiful.. 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

antonherbst said:


> View attachment 103373
> 
> At a new "boere" music venue we have not been to before. Gonna lang arm with the wife


Hope it was fun.How's the Qclass treating you?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

kev mac said:


> Hope it was fun.How's the Qclass treating you?



The lang arm was fun. And the qclass is a machine. It has not miss fired or had any funny stuff yet. I love it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Petrus said:


> @Stosta, this one is for you brother, time for breakfast and a awesome tobacco vape.
> View attachment 106220


I actually can't remember the last time I had a Castle Stout, shame on me!

What tobacco was in there @Petrus ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

I


Stosta said:


> I actually can't remember the last time I had a Castle Stout, shame on me!
> 
> What tobacco was in there @Petrus ?


It's a diy called Solus. Really nice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Twisp Nimbus Tank!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

Spring is in the air in Koringberg.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Cornelius

2 days in the rotation and another bottle has somehow evaporated.
Pray that this will become non limited edition.





Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mahlie

Tanking tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Tank88



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## CharlieSierra

Got this today , aaaaand I'm in love..

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Ruan0.30

75c themes are going to get crazy!! Just love this mod for all the things you can do with it... its not just a battery pack!





Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rafique

Ruan0.30 said:


> 75c themes are going to get crazy!! Just love this mod for all the things you can do with it... its not just a battery pack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk





I want to agree and rate winner at the same time.

where did you get that theme

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruan0.30

Rafique said:


> I want to agree and rate winner at the same time.
> 
> where did you get that theme


The internet is full of it buddy!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

Ruan0.30 said:


> The internet is full of it buddy!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Aha just found that one you have, there werent so many previously, I loaded this one but menu still needs to be worked on.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## joshthecarver

Okay, so the Reload V1.5 has taken top position amongst my RDAs. It's early days, but the flavour shines through more than the OG Goon and Apocalypse Gen 2. Happy days.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## KZOR

Local is lekker. 
Received my green matchy doors and button.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Sash

Just picked up a Smok AL85 from Vapehub Centurion. Does exactly what I want for a small, nifty little device. Waiting to see whether it comes with free leak irritants like the other Smok products but flavour on it is good for the size and price. And thats the bottom line cos...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

But how great is the flavour in this nano! And the killer kustard just shines in this little rda! Man it's great!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Roodt

Sash said:


> Just picked up a Smok AL85 from Vapehub Centurion. Does exactly what I want for a small, nifty little device. Waiting to see whether it comes with free leak irritants like the other Smok products but flavour on it is good for the size and price. And thats the bottom line cos...



I have been using a AL85 for over 3 months now, and it never skipped a beat, never leaked a drop and never let me down. Now i know these things are mass produced and no two are 100% alike, but i would advise it to anyone looking for a small pocket friendly mod. It has now officially became the misses mod today (i needed more power for the troll rta i got). 

Good luck with yours, i am sure that it will give you good service.

Ps, had no paint issues either....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sash

Roodt said:


> I have been using a AL85 for over 3 months now, and it never skipped a beat, never leaked a drop and never let me down. Now i know these things are mass produced and no two are 100% alike, but i would advise it to anyone looking for a small pocket friendly mod. It has now officially became the misses mod today (i needed more power for the troll rta i got).
> 
> Good luck with yours, i am sure that it will give you good service.
> 
> Ps, had no paint issues either....


Thank you for the heads up, I certainly appreciate that! I must say thus far it has given a different face to some of the juices I smoke.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Senator and Skyline against the Durban Skyline!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9 | Informative 1


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 106423
> View attachment 106424



That looks like it can transform any moment now into a different type of mod and tank setup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 106423
> View attachment 106424


Wow, what an amazing combo! 
Matchy matchy winner

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And now we have the new Twisp Nimbus Tank on the Russian Wizard Mod!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Faheem777

Noisy and Hadaly

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> And now we have the new Twisp Nimbus Tank on the Russian Wizard Mod!
> View attachment 106425
> View attachment 106426



This looks like an amazing portable setup. Almost like a PICO mega. How does it compare in size?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

antonherbst said:


> This looks like an amazing portable setup. Almost like a PICO mega. How does it compare in size?



The bonus with the Wizard is that it's a 26650 Mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Dead Rabbit is awesome for squonking. On the sva clone






Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> The bonus with the Wizard is that it's a 26650 Mod.
> View attachment 106430
> View attachment 106431



That looks amazing. Very similar to the pico mega then in size. But i take it the build quality is so different that it is not really comparable. Thanks for the pics Rob and safe travels in the near future.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Roodt

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 106423
> View attachment 106424



If only the tank wasn't that long... i have this thing about balance, and shorter tanks seem to just balance better.

Nice colour combinations though (coming from someone that isn't a gold fan)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Roodt said:


> If only the tank wasn't that long... i have this thing about balance, and shorter tanks seem to just balance better.
> 
> Nice colour combinations though (coming from someone that isn't a gold fan)



Agreed... but juice capacity overrides looks for me these days... 2ml tanks are not very practical...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roodt

Rob Fisher said:


> Agreed... but juice capacity overrides looks for me these days... 2ml tanks are not very practical...



True that... always carry extra juice around, kind of annoying, luckily my work bag has many pockets.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tank88

My favorite setup at the moment. Voopoo Drag and Goon 1.5 running framed staples from The Coil Company. Vaping heaven!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Bryce

Epic morning vape





Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CeeJay

I'm loving this setup. Now just to try my luck with the EScribe.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Roodt

Still awaiting troll rta replacement glass, so for now this will do.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ruan0.30

Night life!!





Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

The Three Stooges

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

Perfect fit in one hand








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## r0ckf1re

Vgod juice is awsome





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## TheV

Vapeception!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Bryce

r0ckf1re said:


> Vgod juice is awsome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Love that juice  

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fuzz

Dead Rabbit RDA paired with a squonker - absolute bliss 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

It might not be a contest but we all know who's winning the flavor and cloud competition tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Meraki V2 and Skyline!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Vape_N8th

My little super man setup , with a yummy flavor build

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Waine

Rob Fisher said:


> Meraki V2 and Skyline!
> View attachment 106625
> View attachment 106626
> View attachment 106627
> View attachment 106628



That is incredible Rob. Seriously! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## r0ckf1re

A dead Rabbit





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Roodt

Having a wee bit of a early morning troll...

Set at a 100w 1sec preheat then drop to 50w with a nice watermelon menthol. Makes a nice cool vape with great flavour and lekker puffy clouds

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## R87

Savage





Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## UzziTherion

New editions to the family






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 9


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

Coffee and a Vape

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## r0ckf1re

Roodt said:


> Having a wee bit of a early morning troll...
> 
> Set at a 100w 1sec preheat then drop to 50w with a nice watermelon menthol. Makes a nice cool vape with great flavour and lekker puffy clouds
> 
> View attachment 106666


Looks great. I can't seem to get my troll right out get much flavor.  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Some squuuuooonk before I teach the future! Loving this setup!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

RPG in the paw today! Driven by the Odis Ti Flo!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Pixstar



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## TheV

The Dead Rabbit being everything but dead to me!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## shaun2707

How appropriate!!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Sethvs1

I believe I will be replacing oxygen with XXX very soon. Minikin reborn with orcish rdta is a match made in heaven.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## E.T.

shaun2707 said:


> How appropriate!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



**** the beach looks awesome. Where is that

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Scoob

Had to find out why Rob was always vaping this combo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## shaun2707

E.T. said:


> **** the beach looks awesome. Where is that




Grotto Beach in Hermanus..... lukka day out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Amir

UzziTherion said:


> New editions to the family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Mean looking collection there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> RPG in the paw today! Driven by the Odis Ti Flo!
> View attachment 106687
> View attachment 106692



My favorite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

Time for pizza.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Ruan0.30

Petrus said:


> Time for pizza.
> View attachment 106789


2 bottles of tabasco and ill finish that!!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## UzziTherion

Amir said:


> Mean looking collection there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanx my brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

In one hand the RPG BB and in the other hand a beautiful G&T made especially by my daughter!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Roodt

r0ckf1re said:


> Looks great. I can't seem to get my troll right out get much flavor.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



To be honest i haven't built on it myself as yet. I had the friendly guys @Firetrap vape install a build when i bought it and they definitely know what they are doing... Maybe take yours down to the nearest vape shop and have someone there install a build for you?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## r0ckf1re

A dead Rabbit on a Snowwolf






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Nabeel Osman

Petri setup with some Frostees





Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> In one hand the RPG BB and in the other hand a beautiful G&T made especially by my daughter!
> View attachment 106791


I haven't had a G&T in a while. Think I need some bombay sapphire or some tank 10 in my day today!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Petrus said:


> Time for pizza.
> View attachment 106789


Oh my @Petrus. How big is that pizza! 
Why is the Krönig not in the picture

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Envivo Lungo and some Jollies ... what a lovely pairing 






> This dark roasted coffee is a blend of a distinctive Arabica from India with a Robusta from Mexico. In cup, it reveals a potent character and a full body, roasted notes and rich scents reminiscent of aromatic woods and gingerbread.


^ so much  for this coffee!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus

Christos said:


> Oh my @Petrus. How big is that pizza!
> Why is the Krönig not in the picture


Lol, it is 500cm in diameter. I left the Krönig at home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Petrus said:


> Lol, it is 500cm in diameter. I left the Krönig at home.


Ok. Smart move! I'm sure you needed 2l of beer to wash that down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## allykhat

So... The Mrs. wasnt enjoying the Smoke Pen22 very much, but really enjoyed the Vaporesso Tarot Nano. So bit the bullet and gave her the Tarot and I upgraded... Threw in a bottle of The Taffy Guy... soooo good. Meet my new mod, the Revenger!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> Time for pizza.
> View attachment 106789



What an awesome pizza @Petrus !
They dont play games in Ladybrand!!
Hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Nothing too exciting 

Just dependable

The humble yet mighty Evod. Perfect stealth companion. 

Filled with 18mg VM Berry Blaze plus 8 drops of menthol concentrate, she packs a decent punch and she can elude any curious onlooker 

Love her to bits

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about in Umhlanga. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Bryce

Loving my new rdta 5s thanks too @Jarred1978   





Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Sash

Since I don't understand mech mods and apparently there is so much risk with it I made my own portable thinga majig. Smok stick plus one and a cheetah 2 rda lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## UzziTherion

My new baby don't know why I never tried mech or squonking sooner!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## Jarred1978

Bryce said:


> Loving my new rdta 5s thanks too @Jarred1978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Looking good. Glad you're enjoying it bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

UzziTherion said:


> My new baby don't know why I never tried mech or squonking sooner!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks frigging awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Sash said:


> Since I don't understand mech mods and apparently there is so much risk with it I made my own portable thinga majig. Smok stick plus one and a cheetah 2 rda lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That looks great and super portable @Sash !
Cool

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UzziTherion

BioHAZarD said:


> That looks frigging awesome



Thanx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flava



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Amir

And away we go.... home sweet home here I come. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Cornelius

Flava said:


>


Like that look , the black and red. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

A reo grand lp for the next couple of weeks. I cant seem to set this down.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nova Box love today!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> Nova Box love today!
> View attachment 106935
> View attachment 106936
> View attachment 106937
> View attachment 106938


She is stunning!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CeeJay

I'm in love with that Nova Box

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Flava

Rob Fisher said:


> Nova Box love today!
> View attachment 106935
> View attachment 106936
> View attachment 106937
> View attachment 106938



Cool looking RDA there. What is it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sash

Silver said:


> That looks great and super portable @Sash !
> Cool


Indeed Sir! Lasts a while too with both coils installed lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Flava said:


> Cool looking RDA there. What is it?


Looks to be a Solo RDA by Dee Mods

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Flava said:


> Cool looking RDA there. What is it?



It's a Solo RDA @Flava

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique

Todays Duo, while waiting for my Manta RTA. Interestingly enough I havent seen any forum members with it. I wonder why.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jengz

My morning nic cravings

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## antonherbst

Site visits today with my reo. Og i love this vape. 

Steyncity in the background

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Nailedit77

Can't get over how small this thing is..

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Nova Box love today!
> View attachment 106935
> View attachment 106936
> View attachment 106937
> View attachment 106938



I'm thinking of selling my reo p67 and getting this... thoughts so far? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> I'm thinking of selling my reo p67 and getting this... thoughts so far?



It's certainly the Rolls Royce of Squonkers right now with it's DNA60 chipset... for me the biggest issue of squonking right now is finding an RDA that doesn't over squonk... I'm hoping the Entheon is going to be the one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta

Sickboy77 said:


> Can't get over how small this thing is..
> View attachment 107001
> View attachment 107002


I showed my wife a pic of your new baby, and she immediately gave me permission to find one of my own because she has a thing for Jack Skellington.

What a winner bud! An epic setup right there, hope that little squonker gives you loads of juice-squirting pleasure!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## TheV

3 weeks later and it just keeps getting better!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine

Nice little tandem going on here in the office. These Medusa's are really awesome RDA's when you know how to use them properly. And my 2 "Go to" juices.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> It's certainly the Rolls Royce of Squonkers right now with it's DNA60 chipset... for me the biggest issue of squonking right now is finding an RDA that doesn't over squonk... I'm hoping the Entheon is going to be the one!



And with regards to availability what am I looking at? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

Amir said:


> And with regards to availability what am I looking at?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I assume you'll have to join a FB group, put your name on a randomiser list, pray that your name gets randomly chosen so that you can spend the monies to purchase it. I could be wrong though but that is what was mentioned in this thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

skola said:


> I assume you'll have to join a FB group, put your name on a randomiser list, pray that your name gets randomly chosen so that you can spend the monies to purchase it. I could be wrong though but that is what was mentioned in this thread.



Oh god. This exclusivity thing is really becoming annoying to say the least. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> And with regards to availability what am I looking at?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Amir said:


> And with regards to availability what am I looking at?



It's near impossible to get... you have to join a secret FB group and jump through a million hoops and then pay around 450 Euro... I gave up ever getting one and then a connection of a connections connection offered me one and I jumped at it. There are more than a few guys after a Nova Box and I'm hoping to try get one or two or more if possible in Paris... but my guess is I will have one happy and 5 unhappy friends when I return.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> It's near impossible to get... you have to join a secret FB group and jump through a million hoops and then pay around 450 Euro... I gave up ever getting one and then a connection of a connections connection offered me one and I jumped at it. There are more than a few guys after a Nova Box and I'm hoping to try get one or two or more if possible in Paris... but my guess is I will have one happy and 5 unhappy friends when I return.



It's a pity that it has to unravel this way. I guess it allows costs to be driven up by unimaginable margins and less work involved in creating more of the same excellent mod. Oh well... to each his own right? Fortunately you managed to snag one and hopefully a couple more so that our guys can enjoy it too. 

Any other single 18650 tiny regulated squonkers of note? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nabeel Osman

Rob Fisher said:


> It's near impossible to get... you have to join a secret FB group and jump through a million hoops and then pay around 450 Euro... I gave up ever getting one and then a connection of a connections connection offered me one and I jumped at it. There are more than a few guys after a Nova Box and I'm hoping to try get one or two or more if possible in Paris... but my guess is I will have one happy and 5 unhappy friends when I return.


Why not 1 happy stranger and 6 unhappy friends? 
   

Just kidding way out my budget. 

But while im here its so awesome  

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Christos

Moey_Ismail said:


> View attachment 107081


That juice I must have it! Where is it from?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Quite enjoying this Engine Nano RTA

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Christos said:


> That juice I must have it! Where is it from?


Picked it up at Vapecon from @The eCigStore

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Moey_Ismail said:


> Picked it up at Vapecon from @The eCigStore



looks like a winner... Whats your take on it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SEAN P

Some lyfeflavors red today with the molly

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Stosta

SEAN P said:


> View attachment 107137
> Some lyfeflavors red today with the molly


Wow that is a neat looking setup!

Well played sir!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SEAN P

Stosta said:


> Wow that is a neat looking setup!
> 
> Well played sir!


Thank you @Stosta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nova Box with Entheon... finally an RDA that is difficult to over squonk and that has perfect airflow and outstanding flavour!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rafique

If you love your reload and Petri you gona love the Manta.

This thing rocks

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Th healthier alternatives in life

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Amir said:


> looks like a winner... Whats your take on it?


Very very accurate flavor, which ofcourse means it's very sweet, if you're a fan of sweet, creamy, chocolate and hazelnut profiles you will love it, definitely not an ADV but it's pretty spot on

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Moey_Ismail said:


> Very very accurate flavor, which ofcourse means it's very sweet, if you're a fan of sweet, creamy, chocolate and hazelnut profiles you will love it, definitely not an ADV but it's pretty spot on



Sounds nice for a quick drip session

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Moey_Ismail said:


> Very very accurate flavor, which ofcourse means it's very sweet, if you're a fan of sweet, creamy, chocolate and hazelnut profiles you will love it, definitely not an ADV but it's pretty spot on


Does it shred wicks and coils?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Christos said:


> Does it shred wicks and coils?


In the Skyline everything shreds wicks and cotton quickly lol but in my RDA with dual spaced tri core aliens it's still look good after a week of using Bueno every evening for a nice long drip session

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Moey_Ismail said:


> In the Skyline everything shreds wicks and cotton quickly lol but in my RDA with dual spaced tri core aliens it's still look good after a week of using Bueno every evening for a nice long drip session


Not xxx or any fruity menthols for me anyways. Can do a minimum of 10 skyline tanks with xxx...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Waine

Bedtime vape. Can't have too much of this juice. It is as strange as the Wolfs eyes and the Latin writing. It may become too rich. You have to leave it for a while. Then forget about it. But when you come back, you remember the delight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Christos said:


> Not xxx or any fruity menthols for me anyways. Can do a minimum of 10 skyline tanks with xxx...


I mainly vape desserts and higher VG juices so my coils get gunky and wicks get stained pretty quick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## R87

today's setup






Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Meraki V2, NarBa, Gold Drip Tip and XXX!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## RayDeny

Rob Fisher said:


> Meraki V2, NarBa, Gold Drip Tip and XXX!
> View attachment 107227
> View attachment 107228



Oh man , my unicorn!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Amir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV

Amir said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She is a looker man! Enjoy!
I look forward to some feedback when you've spent some time with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

After a hectic couple of days......

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## shaun2707

Amir said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That's is one awesome looking device!! Congrats man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

@TheV






Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> @TheV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Wonderful my friend! I approve of that setup

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Wonderful my friend! I approve of that setup


Thought u would. Was lying in drawer unused 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester

My new setup....

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Thought u would. Was lying in drawer unused
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


I keep going back to the Alien. Maybe one day I'll find a worthy replacement. Up to now, not yet

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## TheV

Constantbester said:


> My new setup....
> View attachment 107286
> View attachment 107285


Looks fantastic on the Revenger!
Thanks for the demo today. Lekker mod man. I'm sure I will get one eventually

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Constantbester

TheV said:


> Looks fantastic on the Revenger!
> Thanks for the demo today. Lekker mod man. I'm sure I will get one eventually


They really are a work of art...both the Revenger and Reload

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz

Petrus said:


> After a hectic couple of days......
> View attachment 107283


Hi Petrus,

What build you using on the armor for squonking if u don't mind me asking?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

shaun2707 said:


> That's is one awesome looking device!! Congrats man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanx man... it works a charm too. I've been dipping a toe into the world of squonking since the beginning of this year... 2017 is the year of the squonker, and I can safely say that this is by far the best, most awesome set up right out of the box. Obviously time will tell if it holds up in the long run but so far the initial impressions are nothing short of spectacular 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Amir

TheV said:


> She is a looker man! Enjoy!
> I look forward to some feedback when you've spent some time with it.



Thanx. Will keep u posted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

shaun2707 said:


> That's is one awesome looking device!! Congrats man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanx for that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

BioHAZarD said:


> @TheV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



Deja vu 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Changed the drip tip on the solo rda because well, the one it comes with is just too short. Eagerly waiting for the Entheon to be in stock with the local vendors tho 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## kev mac

Christos said:


> View attachment 106216


Hi @Christos ,just noticed the five yrs. vapeing in your profile, I'm sure you can attest to the improvement in Vape technology since then,when a 20w tube mod w/a cleromizer was state of the art and cost as much as a DNA mod of today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

Petrus said:


> @Stosta, this one is for you brother, time for breakfast and a awesome tobacco vape.
> View attachment 106220
> [/QUO
> Though it's one I haven't had the pleasure of,I'll bet that Castle Milk Stout is delicious!


----------



## Petrus

I did a simple dual coil 


Jengz said:


> Hi Petrus,
> 
> What build you using on the armor for squonking if u don't mind me asking?


I did a simple dual coil. 24ga Haywire. 7 wraps, 3mm ID, 0.27 ohm. Wick with Royal wick. 40 watts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Petrus said:


> I did a simple dual coil
> 
> I did a simple dual coil. 24ga Haywire. 7 wraps, 3mm ID, 0.27 ohm. Wick with Royal wick. 40 watts.


Thanks! I'm not enjoying the armor as much as I'd liked to, hopefully it changes for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Being late for work ... that is what is in my hand right now

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Petrus

Jengz said:


> Thanks! I'm not enjoying the armor as much as I'd liked to, hopefully it changes for me


@Jengz, I agree, sometimes I buy because of the hype, like the authentic Hussar RDTA, not my favourite atty. Tanks the same. Last weekend I bought a Ijoy Captain RTA. Great,great tank. Lovely flavour, no leaking, and so my list goes on and on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz

FRY_DAY Hand-check. Pulled out my fav pickups from VapeCon Ahh Devine, Coffee Cake Special Reserve by @Paulie & Anti-Zombie by @Old School Alchemist

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

kev mac said:


> Hi @Christos ,just noticed the five yrs. vapeing in your profile, I'm sure you can attest to the improvement in Vape technology since then,when a 20w tube mod w/a cleromizer was state of the art and cost as much as a DNA mod of today.


Hi @kev mac. Yes indeed. Those cigarette look a likes and cartomizers were all the rage back then! 
A 7w mod cost roughly R1500 and lasted 3 months because the fire button was a thin piece of plastic  
Things have come a way but you are right that thr top of the range stuff back then was terrible in comparison to the cheapest stuff today and it cost a small fortune back then as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVapeGear

Christos said:


> Hi @kev mac. Yes indeed. Those cigarette look a likes and cartomizers were all the rage back then!
> A 7w mod cost roughly R1500 and lasted 3 months because the fire button was a thin piece of plastic
> Things have come a way but you are right that thr top of the range stuff back then was terrible in comparison to the cheapest stuff today and it cost a small fortune back then as well.



About 9 years ago

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

SAVapeGear said:


> About 9 years ago
> 
> View attachment 107293



I remember those - they were mainly horrible. Thank heavens for the advancement in technology. 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Lets see what all the fuss is about:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Nicely colour coded there @TheV !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

TheV said:


> Being late for work ... that is what is in my hand right now


Next time I'm up I think we should do a gaming session @TheV !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Stosta said:


> Next time I'm up I think we should do a gaming session @TheV !


I am still trying to figure out when @TheV actually works 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta

BioHAZarD said:


> I am still trying to figure out when @TheV actually works
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


He said he was a code-monkey?

Probably between 9pm and 4am then when everyone is asleep!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Stosta said:


> He said he was a code-monkey?
> 
> Probably between 9pm and 4am then when everyone is asleep!


Sounds abt right. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Nicely colour coded there @TheV !


Thanks! The Dead Rabbit tip is working wonderfully with this setup 



Stosta said:


> Next time I'm up I think we should do a gaming session @TheV !


Sounds like a plan bud! I'll send you msg...



BioHAZarD said:


> I am still trying to figure out when @TheV actually works
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk





Stosta said:


> He said he was a code-monkey?
> 
> Probably between 9pm and 4am then when everyone is asleep!


I'm usually at the office from 6am to 6pm but my hours are super flexible.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nailedit77



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

BioHAZarD said:


> I am still trying to figure out when @TheV actually works
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



I dont think even he knows when he works

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Sickboy77 said:


> View attachment 107303



that's neat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

Sickboy77 said:


> View attachment 107303




Now thats how I wana roll, 2 great tanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Rafique said:


> Now thats how I wana roll, 2 great tanks



reload and the other is the manta right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rafique

Yebo yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Rafique said:


> Yebo yes



ok shukran a lot uncle

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Sickboy77 said:


> View attachment 107303


Love the black setup!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Stosta said:


> Love the black setup!


Thanks, been after this for a long time now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Tritium with NarTA....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## antonherbst

OL16 @Christos on my REO Grand LP @hands. Going to enjoy this vape. And the juice that will be tried is good ol famous xxx from VM @Oupa

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Christos

antonherbst said:


> OL16 @Christos on my REO Grand LP @hands. Going to enjoy this vape. And the juice that will be tried is good ol famous xxx from VM @Oupa
> 
> View attachment 107322


The combo was made for each other! 
Let us know how it vapes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## TheV

When you gotta work late, you gotta do it comfortably! ... The new (OG) Goon keeping me company 




@BioHAZarD, yes I'm still working

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz

TheV said:


> When you gotta work late, you gotta do it comfortably! ... The new (OG) Goon keeping me company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @BioHAZarD, yes I'm still working


But when you wear shorts to work aren't u always comfy? Yoh, must be nice

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> When you gotta work late, you gotta do it comfortably! ... The new (OG) Goon keeping me company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @BioHAZarD, yes I'm still working


It looks like you are chilling 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Jengz said:


> But when you wear shorts to work aren't u always comfy? Yoh, must be nice


I keep a suit in the car for when I have to see clients but for the most part we have no dress code in the office. I must admit, it really is nice.



BioHAZarD said:


> It looks like you are chilling
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


The client keeps delaying the release. We were supposed to start at 7pm... now we might start at 8:45pm :|

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine

Early night. Need bed rest. 

My bedtime vape.







Loving this 'Inbox' and the whole squonking vibe. The Velocity V2 with glass chuff cap gives a delightful concentrated, restricted, rich vape.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

I thought it was time to try my Hussar's again now that I have decent Fused Claptons... Mmmmmm... yes good job!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Halfdaft

On the road seeing clients all day, luckily i had my trusty BB as a companion to keep me sane in traffic.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## kev mac

SAVapeGear said:


> About 9 years ago
> 
> View attachment 107293


And to think I used to enjoy these. N-joys were my "need nic" go to at $10 pack,I think they came in fours.So needless to say I wasn't saving money on these over .cigarettes!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

I am not a RTA person, but the Coppervape Skyline impresses me no end. Easy and forgiving to coil and wick, flavour for days and, best of all, not even moisture from the air slits (and that is 4 tanks later). Juice control works perfectly. And it matches the SS Pico as perfectly @DaveH.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## GerritVisagie

Having a relax out in the bush.
This Ubuntu tho, da-yam just an absolute pleasure to vape on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus

Warming up for the rugby....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## GerritVisagie

Petrus said:


> Warming up for the rugby....
> View attachment 107343



Ag nooit, you suck Petrus. 
This is what I have to drink, wanna trade bro?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR

How can i love squonking and not own a REO. Thanks @Daniel for the P67. Like it alot.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## E.T.

green and gold reo for the match

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre

KZOR said:


> How can i love squonking and not own a REO. Thanks @Daniel for the P67. Like it alot.
> View attachment 107345


Way to go! Most welcome to Reoville, Reonaut.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Mac75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi @Mac75, what mod is that? Great looking setup

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

It's a Squonk kinda day... unfortunately at work so have to stream the rugby on my phone and catch snippets in the car!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Mac75

Jengz said:


> Hi @Mac75, what mod is that? Great looking setup



Hi @Jengz its a SVA. Thanks man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BioHAZarD

Mac75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful SVA

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaun2707

BioHAZarD said:


> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



Looks tit on the VGOD bud!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

shaun2707 said:


> Looks tit on the VGOD bud!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nabeel Osman

Jengz said:


> View attachment 107349
> 
> It's a Squonk kinda day... unfortunately at work so have to stream the rugby on my phone and catch snippets in the car!


If you have vidavom and dstv meg my day bundle is 2gbs free to use in the dstv now app. 

Hows that squonk looking to get 1...

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Nabeel Osman said:


> If you have vidavom and dstv meg my day bundle is 2gbs free to use in the dstv now app.
> 
> Hows that squonk looking to get 1...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


That's exactly how I'm streaming, meg my day for the win. 

love my inbox, have it for a week now, replaced the bottom right bolt and the door movement is gone... it's epic, I'll recomend it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Some golf with the flave





Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

BioHAZarD said:


> Some golf with the flave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



living the american dream

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## antonherbst

Afrikaans in die wolke by noordheuwel skool. 

Reo grand
Ol16
Xxx




Amazing vape and atmosphere

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine

The Flave is indeed a winner!

So enjoying the Squonking! 

Chain vaping the depressing Springbok rugby result away.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst

Waine said:


> The Flave is indeed a winner!
> 
> So enjoying the Squonking!
> 
> Chain vaping the depressing Springbok rugby result away.
> 
> View attachment 107360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



We really need the admins to look into the posibilities of dual icon selections. This is quite a funny post but also a winner post due to the squonking.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Waine

antonherbst said:


> We really need the admins to look into the posibilities of dual icon selections. This is quite a funny post but also a winner post due to the squonking.



You have lost me, completely...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Jengz said:


> That's exactly how I'm streaming, meg my day for the win.
> 
> love my inbox, have it for a week now, replaced the bottom right bolt and the door movement is gone... it's epic, I'll recomend it



Hi @Jengz - which bolt - please post photo. 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Vape + Coffee + Cookie =

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Vape + Coffee + Cooke =



Love the tip.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Stab wood fomo over

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## stevenesquire90

VT Inbox DNA75 with go on 22mm. Vaping on bones by occultus. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

stevenesquire90 said:


> VT Inbox DNA75 with go on 22mm. Vaping on bones by occultus.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


Of course, we are not allowed to believe you without pictures!

Most welcome to the forum @stevenesquire90. Feel free to introduce yourself at the end of this thread.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faizel Bhamjee



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BioHAZarD

The clones are having a party 








Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## CeeJay

Authentic Titanium Goon (not mine btw, he won't sell)

Reactions: Like 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## stevenesquire90

Andre said:


> Of course, we are not allowed to believe you without pictures!
> 
> Most welcome to the forum @stevenesquire90. Feel free to introduce yourself at the end of this thread.


My names Steven niggemyer, vaping has become a huge passion of mine. I quit smoking 5 months ago and now I just like to relax after work by building some coils and rebuilding whatever Atty I'm using. I just started a forum feel free to stop by with any discussion you would like. Show of your vape gear. And discuss








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

CeeJay said:


> Authentic Titanium Goon (not mine btw, he won't sell)
> View attachment 107383


Is the cost of the titanium goon the reason the "boys" are eating mcdonalds?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Waine said:


> Early night. Need bed rest.
> 
> My bedtime vape.
> 
> View attachment 107330
> 
> 
> View attachment 107331
> 
> 
> Loving this 'Inbox' and the whole squonking vibe. The Velocity V2 with glass chuff cap gives a delightful concentrated, restricted, rich vape.
> 
> View attachment 107332
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lovely photos @Waine 
I like the sound of that "delightful concentrated, restricted, rich vape"
Ooohh...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Struggling to decide on a coffee this morning:






(and I really don't want to admit this... but I almost think my cheapest RDA might be my favorite RDA  )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

BioHAZarD said:


> Some golf with the flave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



Oh wow, thats awesome @BioHAZarD 
Which course?
My clubs need some cobweb removal and a day out.
I will probably just need to stock up on plenty balls for the first few outings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> Vape + Coffee + Cookie =



Ooh, this is such a lovely photo @TheV 
Your photos are gggrrreeaattt
So colourful

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Ooh, this is such a lovely photo @TheV
> Your photos are gggrrreeaattt
> So colourful


Thank you for the kind words @Silver 
Mainly I just want to share the excitement and joy of the experience.
If even only a little bit of that can come through in the photo then I'm very glad!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Struggling to decide on a coffee this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and I really don't want to admit this... but I almost think my cheapest RDA might be my favorite RDA  )



Hope you went with the milano. That coffee blend is amazing. And that wasp looks very good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Hope you went with the milano. That coffee blend is amazing. And that wasp looks very good.


Haha you read my mind man. I did indeed go with the Milano ... absolutely loving that stuff at the moment! Such a nice blend.

Thanks. I'm loving new the cap and orings on the Wasp (thanks @Constantbester!)
... I wonder if I can find some royal blue orings somewhere

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> Oh wow, thats awesome @BioHAZarD
> Which course?
> My clubs need some cobweb removal and a day out.
> I will probably just need to stock up on plenty balls for the first few outings


Parow GC here in the western cape. You need to get ou and go play a round. No matter if its good or bad

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

BioHAZarD said:


> Parow GC here in the western cape. You need to get ou and go play a round. No matter if its good or bad



Ok lovely
You guys have great golf courses in the Cape
I need to get out and play, you are 100% right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Nice park day with kiddos





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## TheV

JsPLAYn said:


> Nice park day with kiddos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Beautiful combo bud!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CeeJay

antonherbst said:


> Is the cost of the titanium goon the reason the "boys" are eating mcdonalds?



Lol no no no, at 2am there aren't many options with regards to snacks.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst

I love what both these setups give me and a coffee just because i can.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> I love what both these setups give me and a coffee just because i can.
> View attachment 107407


Now that just looks like a great time  Enjoy bud!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Footie time

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JsPLAYn

TheV said:


> Beautiful combo bud!


Thanks bud. I'm thoroughly enjoying it with the strawberry Jam monster in it  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

JsPLAYn said:


> Thanks bud. I'm thoroughly enjoying it with the strawberry Jam monster in it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Hmm, that juice sounds delicious. I seriously need to get my hands on some... eventually right?!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SergioChasingClouds

Monday morning hand/office check!
Maybe it's just me but my setup looks like a storm trooper no?!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JsPLAYn

TheV said:


> Hmm, that juice sounds delicious. I seriously need to get my hands on some... eventually right?!


Yes eventually lol.. It took me a while too mostly coz it's scarce in CT but also the price lol ,but it's goodness all the way 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Roodt

SergioChasingClouds said:


> Monday morning hand/office check!
> Maybe it's just me but my setup looks like a storm trooper no?!


I can see it... colour combo is defo there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Monday morning desk check and work continues.




1 very tall cup of coffee + 2 amazing vape setups = a productive day

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Silver

An old tank and an old juice. But am enjoying it a lot !

The Crius on the little VTC Mini with Vaponaute 'Into the Wild'







Lol they say it's an intense tobacco blend. Far from that. Nice and mild and tasty. Not sweet so I like it. 12mg. Got it many moons ago from @KieranD.

Crius is still a winner. Has a dual coil and gives a lovely vape. Air slots about half open for a nice flavour filled semi-restricted lung hit. No leaking or issues and easy to fill.

VTC Mini is also a little winner. Lovely small form factor and screen. Love it. Also has been a reliable mod for quite a long time. Probably not the ideal thing to power a dual coil with a single batt mod but it's working super. Only firing at about 25 watts.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Roodt

Silver said:


> An old tank and an old juice. But am enjoying it a lot !
> 
> The Crius on the little VTC Mini with Vaponaute 'Into the Wild'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol they say it's an intense tobacco blend. Far from that. Nice and mild and tasty. Not sweet so I like it. 12mg. Got it many moons ago from @KieranD.
> 
> Crius is still a winner. Has a dual coil and gives a lovely vape. Air slots about half open for a nice flavour filled semi-restricted lung hit. No leaking or issues and easy to fill.
> 
> VTC Mini is also a little winner. Lovely small form factor and screen. Love it. Also has been a reliable mod for quite a long time. Probably not the ideal thing to power a dual coil with a single batt mod but it's working super. Only firing at about 25 watts.



Don't you all just love how @Silver always does a semi mini review on all his posts? You never need to ask him how is the tank, the mod or even the juice. It's like he first writes it all down on paper and then once he is happy, he will post.

Thank you @Silver it is always a pleasure reading any of your posts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

I brought some steeping stock to work for the guys to try:




except for the Raspberry Fizz, that is a commercial juice ... and got manhandled at the Beerfest

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Double trouble

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## SergioChasingClouds

Sickboy77 said:


> Double trouble
> View attachment 107495


So much want for that black drag!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77

SergioChasingClouds said:


> So much want for that black drag!


The black drag is awesome!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius

Sickboy77 said:


> Double trouble
> View attachment 107495


Not a fan of the Drag, sits weird in my hand. But that black one.....Stunning! 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Roodt said:


> Don't you all just love how @Silver always does a semi mini review on all his posts? You never need to ask him how is the tank, the mod or even the juice. It's like he first writes it all down on paper and then once he is happy, he will post.
> 
> Thank you @Silver it is always a pleasure reading any of your posts.



Thank you kindly @Roodt 
I will continue then

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine

Recently someone here said, they are amazed that their cheapest RDA is their best. I agree — this rings true for the 'Wasp Nano', in my books. (R330?)

This is such a practical, decent, effective, no-nonsense set up, giving me huge satisfaction. 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine

The same applies to the 'Flave". Same price, same awesomeness!




Shot for the like @Silver 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Pleasure @Waine
I like these photos
The use of light is very clever and it gives a lovely feel to the photos

Now tell us what juices are in the Wasp and the Flave!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Waine said:


> The same applies to the 'Flave". Same price, same awesomeness!
> 
> View attachment 107539
> 
> 
> Shot for the like @Silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That Flave is awesome. Really enjoying mine.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheV

Waine said:


> Recently someone here said, they are amazed that their cheapest RDA is their best. I agree — this rings true for the 'Wasp Nano', in my books. (R330?)
> 
> This is such a practical, decent, effective, no-nonsense set up, giving me huge satisfaction.
> 
> View attachment 107534
> 
> 
> View attachment 107535
> 
> 
> View attachment 107536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could not agree more. I had that to say about the Wasp recently.


Waine said:


> The same applies to the 'Flave". Same price, same awesomeness!
> 
> View attachment 107539
> 
> 
> Shot for the like @Silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm glad to hear that about the Flave. I placed my order on Saturday. I look forward to trying it out in about 2 months or so

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Not sure which one to choose so i take all of them.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> Not sure which one to choose so i take all of them.
> 
> View attachment 107548



I like it that you take all three!
What juices are in them @antonherbst ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine

Silver said:


> Pleasure @Waine
> I like these photos
> The use of light is very clever and it gives a lovely feel to the photos
> 
> Now tell us what juices are in the Wasp and the Flave!



Thanks @Silver — My bedtime vape pics. 

The Wasp is stinging some Panama, and the Flave is tasting the XXX. My two "Go to juices" — Fantastic stuff! sometimes a bit diluted in the squankers though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Waine said:


> Thanks @Silver — My bedtime vape pics.
> 
> The Wasp is stinging some Panama, and the Flave is tasting the XXX. My two "Go to juices" — Fantastic stuff! sometimes a bit diluted in the squankers though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ok great
I still need to try Panama - cant believe i somehow havent had the opportunity yet

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine

antonherbst said:


> Not sure which one to choose so i take all of them.
> 
> View attachment 107548



Nice one @antonherbst I would have grabbed the Rio, if I were to choose one, just to taste the legend surrounding these mods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> I like it that you take all three!
> What juices are in them @antonherbst ?



Sx mini has vgod lemon crisp juice
Reo has xxx juice and the
Mini volt has vgod berry flurry in

All of them are menthol and fruit mixes. Something i have started to like alot of lately

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> Sx mini has vgod lemon crisp juice
> Reo has xxx juice and the
> Mini volt has vgod berry flurry in
> 
> All of them are menthol and fruit mixes. Something i have started to like alot of lately



Sounds great
That makes sense that you want all three !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

Waine said:


> Nice one @antonherbst I would have grabbed the Rio, if I were to choose one, just to taste the legend surrounding these mods.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Depending on where you stay a taste session can be arranged? Greater gauteng is fine with me as i travel alot in this overall area. I have one booked with @TheV already.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheV

Hulk-support deployed for the Pulse

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

My babies

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BioHAZarD

SmokeyJoe said:


> My babies
> 
> View attachment 107646
> 
> 
> View attachment 107647


Sooo cute

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine

Tonight I threw in a 8 wrap 3.5mm 22Ga Ka in the Wasp. It just fits. What a sterling flavor vape with Panama.




Then I pulled out the Kylin, placed my yellow little absorbent rings over the 510 pin, for the leak, or "condensation", if you like, Juiced it up with, yes, more Panama, and I remember just how decent this Kylin vapes on TheRX 2/3! Excellent vape!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## TheV

The Rabbit will play ref today as the Wasp and the Pulse battle it out for my single coil RDA spot





... mainly I'm just keeping (trying) my mind off the fact that I'm waiting for vape mail

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> The Rabbit will play ref today as the Wasp and the Pulse battle it out for my single coil RDA spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... mainly I'm just keeping (trying) my mind off the fact that I'm waiting for vape mail



Stand strong. Ek weet hoe dit voel om te weet vape mail is opad en dat dit iets is wat jy lank voor gewag het. Soos my REO. Die naweek het my amper gewen.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jengz

With all the squonking and nic salts, I've been neglecting this bad boy! No matter when, where or what you vape, this billet stands out!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Amir

Jengz said:


> View attachment 107690
> With all the squonking and nic salts, I've been neglecting this bad boy! No matter when, where or what you vape, this billet stands out!



I couldn't agree more. It really is something special 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Stand strong. Ek weet hoe dit voel om te weet vape mail is opad en dat dit iets is wat jy lank voor gewag het. Soos my REO. Die naweek het my amper gewen.


Haha thanks bud. Luckily this one came in a bit unexpected so the wait hasn't been too long... but the way it came in is just making it that much more special.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine

Today, to get me through a hectic day at the office, I am using the Rig 3 with my old "Double Vision" 22mm RDA. 

Second, my Kennedy Roundhouse 25mm with the brass Goon. 

Nothing like a bit of coffee and some nicotine to give me the kick!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Amir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Amir said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The black tip on the therion is beautifull. Must be a @hands tip

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

antonherbst said:


> The black tip on the therion is beautifull. Must be a @hands tip



Can only be a @hands tip. There's nothing in the world like it and I don't enjoy a vape without one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Amir said:


> Can only be a @hands tip. There's nothing in the world like it and I don't enjoy a vape without one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. I need to order a tip for my reo ol16 bf atty from him. Stainless or other materials does affect the flavour of the vapor. Enjoy the mods buddy. Both also beautifull devices.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

The kayfun 3 has unseated my nautilus mini as a go to for MTL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## shaun2707

Amir said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Beautiful looking set ups there bud!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Amir said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I need to come visit you again. Those toys!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

TheV said:


> I need to come visit you again. Those toys!



Welcome... Mi office is su office

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

antonherbst said:


> I agree. I need to order a tip for my reo ol16 bf atty from him. Stainless or other materials does affect the flavour of the vapor. Enjoy the mods buddy. Both also beautifull devices.



A normal 510 will fit... By normal i mean a @hands tip because thats normal for me

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

antonherbst said:


> I agree. I need to order a tip for my reo ol16 bf atty from him. Stainless or other materials does affect the flavour of the vapor. Enjoy the mods buddy. Both also beautifull devices.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Amir said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Btw the clock is a mech too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> Btw the clock is a mech too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the clocks voltage drop like

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst

Amir said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That looks amazing. I love natural moving items. Specially clocks and whatches. The tip on the ol16 does look good. I am just a bit of a pet peave type of guy. The over hang will kill me. Ill get hands to make me a tip like the original one but just his handy work.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

antonherbst said:


> That looks amazing. I love natural moving items. Specially clocks and whatches. The tip on the ol16 does look good. I am just a bit of a pet peave type of guy. The over hang will kill me. Ill get hands to make me a tip like the original one but just his handy work.
> View attachment 107695



normally the overhang would bug me too but if you look closely you can see that the base of the tip perfectly lines up with the chamber of the OL16 and its got the smaller narrow portion between which looks insanely sexy in my eyes... Like big boobs, narrow waist and junk in the trunk kinda vibe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> What's the clocks voltage drop like



I'm not sure... I think it's something like 15 minutes cause I'm always late by that much

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## antonherbst

Amir said:


> normally the overhang would bug me too but if you look closely you can see that the base of the tip perfectly lines up with the chamber of the OL16 and its got the smaller narrow portion between which looks insanely sexy in my eyes... Like big boobs, narrow waist and junk in the trunk kinda vibe



That is quite a way to look at it. I see yu have a very creative mind. Ill show you the tip i am going to get from hands. I have an idea

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

antonherbst said:


> That is quite a way to look at it. I see yu have a very creative mind. Ill show you the tip i am going to get from hands. I have an idea



I'm keen to see it... Creativity is my forte that's why I love me a good @hands tip

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## E.T.

antonherbst said:


> I agree. I need to order a tip for my reo ol16 bf atty from him. Stainless or other materials does affect the flavour of the vapor. Enjoy the mods buddy. Both also beautifull devices.


 Something like this perhaps

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

E.T. said:


> Something like this perhaps
> View attachment 107696



Yes. Just like that. But only white and with some silver in the tip. To fit in with my polished reo.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

I pulled the Noisy Cricket V1 out of my desk drawer just for fun. I did a dual Kanthal Clapton build, 32* 26* – 3mm ID, 8 wraps build, giving me 0.60 Ohms.

Oh my goodness gracious me. It hits like a beast. I forgot how ridiculously potent this Mech is. My next build will be about 0.80 to 0.90 to calm it down a bit.

I have never vaped off any Mech that hits this hard.

Fun fun, happy days....

When last did you use your old Noisy Cricket 1? Or did you old vapers toss / sell yours? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## antonherbst

Waine said:


> View attachment 107700
> 
> 
> I pulled the Noisy Cricket V1 out of my desk drawer just for fun. I did a dual Kanthal Clapton build, 32* 26* – 3mm ID, 8 wraps build, giving me 0.60 Ohms.
> 
> Oh my goodness gracious me. It hits like a beast. I forgot how ridiculously potent this Mech is. My next build will be about 0.80 to 0.90 to calm it down a bit.
> 
> I have never vaped off any Mech that hits this hard.
> 
> Fun fun, happy days....
> 
> When last did you use your old Noisy Cricket 1? Or did you old vapers toss / sell yours?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Is that a dual 18650 mechanical mod?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

The SMM is alive and kicking!




Very lekker vape so far! Thanks @RenaldoRheeder!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

Never expected this dual 18650 battery mod to be so compact. Fantastic in the hand.
HCigar VT75D.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Waine

antonherbst said:


> Is that a dual 18650 mechanical mod?



Yes, it's a duel 18650 22mm Mech mod. No wires, just raw beastly power. They were quite the rage early 2016. A potential pipe bomb if you are not careful with the correct batteries and build.

I enjoyed the moment of nostalgia.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arbee

Public holiday in the UAE tomorrow to celebrate the Islamic new year. So we took advantage of the hotel specials and booked in to Jumeira Beach. Love the vibe here and what better way to spend it, together with the Drag/Uwell combo and some Fantasi Grape!! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Oh hi there Molly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## TheV

Amir said:


> Oh hi there Molly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a beauty! Enjoy it bud

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Oh no CJ is almost finished 





Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Amir

TheV said:


> What a beauty! Enjoy it bud



Thanx mate. More to the list of new toys that u need to play with 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Amir said:


> Thanx mate. More to the list of new toys that u need to play with
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh most definitely! I'm looking forward to it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

TheV said:


> Oh most definitely! I'm looking forward to it



I need a better atty for it tho. Me and this wasp just don't get along. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Amir said:


> I need a better atty for it tho. Me and this wasp just don't get along.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh let me know what you want for it. That black one looks awesome! I'd love a second Wasp 

What atty are you thinking of getting for it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaun2707

BioHAZarD said:


> Oh no CJ is almost finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



Bet you eagerly awaiting the arrival of the 480ml . By the way, the black cap on that Flave looks sick!! Nice one!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905

Early morning start,and a much deserved flat white...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> The kayfun 3 has unseated my nautilus mini as a go to for MTL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Awesome @Amir
Do you also get a bit of a gurgle when you make the airflow tight?
What build?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Awesome @Amir
> Do you also get a bit of a gurgle when you make the airflow tight?
> What build?



My wife gets the gurgle... mine is twisp or nautilus small kinda tight. Got a simple 26G kanthal 9 wraps on a 2.5. Flavor is clean and crisp. not as wet as I would like but there's still much learning and experimentation to be done. The wife jacked one of my exocet alien coils made by @smilelykumeenit and its friggin off the charts in flavor and hits like a freight train. Just the airflow is a bit too much on hers compared to mine

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

TheV said:


> Oh let me know what you want for it. That black one looks awesome! I'd love a second Wasp
> 
> What atty are you thinking of getting for it?



Sadly it's not mine to trade or sell... What build you running on yours?

I'm after the entheon buddy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Amir said:


> Sadly it's not mine to trade or sell... What build you running on yours?
> 
> I'm after the entheon buddy


You and me both man! I have my eye on that one ... locally 

I'm running 5 wraps (spaced) 24ga Ni80 @ 0.4ohm. Lovely vape!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

TheV said:


> You and me both man! I have my eye on that one ... locally
> 
> I'm running 5 wraps (spaced) 24ga Ni80 @ 0.4ohm. Lovely vape!



I changed to a fused clapton from @RiaanRed, 7 wraps spaced a touch and lowered a bit more. comes in at .3 ohm on the molly and hits like a truck

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

Amir said:


> I changed to a fused clapton from @RiaanRed, 7 wraps spaced a touch and lowered a bit more. comes in at .3 ohm on the molly and hits like a truck


Glad you are getting a better experience out of it now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> My wife gets the gurgle... mine is twisp or nautilus small kinda tight. Got a simple 26G kanthal 9 wraps on a 2.5. Flavor is clean and crisp. not as wet as I would like but there's still much learning and experimentation to be done. The wife jacked one of my exocet alien coils made by @smilelykumeenit and its friggin off the charts in flavor and hits like a freight train. Just the airflow is a bit too much on hers compared to mine



Thanks for the feedback @Amir

Mine gets a slight gurgle that develops when I make it about as tight as a stock RM2 airhole.
That's about the perfect MTL draw for me.
The gurgle starts after a few minutes and doesn't go away.
Have tried several coils and wick configs but it still is there. It's not the end of the world and its still vapable and no leaking, but that gurgling drives me nuts.

Anyhow, further research led me to ECF (i think) where several KFV3 mini users were having the same problem. Apparently it has to do with the air screw and that a tiny drop of juice somehow gets in there. Not sure what exactly is going on in there but that's what several folk say. Anyhow, the remedy is apparently a plastic sort of air screw which costs like 1 Euro or something - but am not going to import it just for that. So I asked Throat Punch and he said if he gets another order he will try see if he can bring them in. Not a trainsmash but it does render that little KPV3 Mini less useful to me.

If I vape it a bit wider open then its fine, no gurgling. But at that setting it's too open for me for MTL and too restricted for even a direct lung. And for me, owing to the small tank size, I wanted it for a low power MTL vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Thanks for the feedback @Amir
> 
> Mine gets a slight gurgle that develops when I make it about as tight as a stock RM2 airhole.
> That's about the perfect MTL draw for me.
> The gurgle starts after a few minutes and doesn't go away.
> Have tried several coils and wick configs but it still is there. It's not the end of the world and its still vapable and no leaking, but that gurgling drives me nuts.
> 
> Anyhow, further research led me to ECF (i think) where several KFV3 mini users were having the same problem. Apparently it has to do with the air screw and that a tiny drop of juice somehow gets in there. Not sure what exactly is going on in there but that's what several folk say. Anyhow, the remedy is apparently a plastic sort of air screw which costs like 1 Euro or something - but am not going to import it just for that. So I asked Throat Punch and he said if he gets another order he will try see if he can bring them in. Not a trainsmash but it does render that little KPV3 Mini less useful to me.
> 
> If I vape it a bit wider open then its fine, no gurgling. But at that setting it's too open for me for MTL and too restricted for even a direct lung. And for me, owing to the small tank size, I wanted it for a low power MTL vape.



Yeah i'm pretty much of the mindset that, with the amount of options out there, when you buy something, it must just work. This whole make a plan and get this and that extra to make it perform its basic function is beyond my time and patience capabilities. I'm at the point in my life where I'm done with making plans and forcing things to work and frustrating myself. 

Obviously not to be confused with customization and enhancing an already pleasant experience like a fancy drip tip or a beauty ring here and heatsink there... That's where the fun is. The rest is just tiresome and frustrating to say the least.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> Yeah i'm pretty much of the mindset that, with the amount of options out there, when you buy something, it must just work. This whole make a plan and get this and that extra to make it perform its basic function is beyond my time and patience capabilities. I'm at the point in my life where I'm done with making plans and forcing things to work and frustrating myself.
> 
> Obviously not to be confused with customization and enhancing an already pleasant experience like a fancy drip tip or a beauty ring here and heatsink there... That's where the fun is. The rest is just tiresome and frustrating to say the least.



I hear you @Amir and feel much the same about most vaping devices nowadays. They must just work.
However, this little KFV3 Mini has lovely flavour and I like it a lot, so am keen to get the gurgle sorted for tight draw...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> I hear you @Amir and feel much the same about most vaping devices nowadays. They must just work.
> However, this little KFV3 Mini has lovely flavour and I like it a lot, so am keen to get the gurgle sorted for tight draw...



Sometimes you just know... sometimes the tank is worth that extra screw... but for the most part I think they should just work or find another one that does

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

Early day off with the Alien + SMM ... time to kick up my feet and relax

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

My first proper build on the SMM with a mix of a little bit of Easy Blueberry Custard topped up with a bunch of Pistachio Cookie paired with a frothed up Envivo Lungo Latte and a crumbly Butter Cookie

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Cornelius

Something different for a change. Not my normal thing but a pleasant change. V8 stick and Miami ice. Mr Hardwick`s





Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## antonherbst

Spot the reo

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

Early morning start. Blackbird MTL with coffee

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Great excitement in my hand 






Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Great excitement in my hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Safe travels bud and enjoy the holiday!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Great excitement in my hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Even I'm excited for u to come home and start opening up the vape mail

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaun2707

Not a bad view to have while enjoying some of @BumbleBee ‘s creation.....







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## TheV

shaun2707 said:


> Not a bad view to have while enjoying some of @BumbleBee ‘s creation.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That stuff is delicious! ... and that black Rabbit on the black Minikin!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Early day off with the Alien + SMM ... time to kick up my feet and relax





shaun2707 said:


> Not a bad view to have while enjoying some of @BumbleBee ‘s creation.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't you people ever work

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Don't you people ever work


When we must hey!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst

Early friday for me. Had a busy couple of days. So i recon some reo and xbox is in order for me.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Scouse45 said:


> 1. Done
> 2. @Lee @skola @Kaizer
> 3. Merlin mini MTL on pico 25
> View attachment 107869





Vape_r said:


> 1) Done
> 2) @skola @Scouse45 @VapeSnow
> 3)
> View attachment 107870





TheV said:


> Step 1: Done
> Step 2: @Constantbester @NewOobY @antonherbst
> Step 3:



Guys i just want to say those hand checks are amazing setups.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Scouse45

antonherbst said:


> Guys i just want to say those hand checks are amazing setups.


Thanks bud

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Early friday for me. Had a busy couple of days. So i recon some reo and xbox is in order for me.
> 
> View attachment 107881


Ahh, you got me jelly bud. I'm stuck at work but not in the mood!
Luckily I just placed an order for some vape toys and I should be getting it in a couple of hours ... color me excited!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## shaun2707

TheV said:


> When we must hey!



, I was going to say between 08:00 and 09:00 but your answer suffices.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Ahh, you got me jelly bud. I'm stuck at work but not in the mood!
> Luckily I just placed an order for some vape toys and I should be getting it in a couple of hours ... color me excited!



Each dog has his day and today is mine.

Yesterday was yours.  

Enjoy the office vape and have a beer when you get home. It should help get rid of the slump feeling of work.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

The Wasp assisting me with my first entry in Mech & Squonking!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> The Wasp assisting me with my first entry in Mech & Squonking!



And so you join the dog days.  That looks amazing and knows it will bring you many happy vapes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> The Wasp assisting me with my first entry in Mech & Squonking!


Aweeome dude. Let me know what u think of the clone boxer. I also have a black one at home that i need to play with.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> And so you join the dog days.  That looks amazing and knows it will bring you many happy vapes.


Thanks Anton. It is such a nice little combo 



BioHAZarD said:


> Aweeome dude. Let me know what u think of the clone boxer. I also have a black one at home that i need to play with.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Thanks bud. I'll give it some time and let you know. So far so good though! A fun and functional little toy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheV

A big thank you to the guys at Noonclouds for sorting me out at a moments notice... just in time for the long weekend. Back on the BB crew!




(paging @antonherbst)

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## shaun2707

Damn dude, that was quick..... nice one!! Looking good there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> A big thank you to the guys at Noonclouds for sorting me out at a moments notice... just in time for the long weekend. Back on the BB crew!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (paging @antonherbst)



Hey jy is n regte tsotsi. I am green like a Hulk with envy with this one. Maybe one day i will also be part of the bb family. Enjoy the new toys and next time i am droping by i would like to test the green hulk.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

shaun2707 said:


> Damn dude, that was quick..... nice one!! Looking good there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bud! The Noonclouds guys really do have stellar service. I can not recommend them enough. Super friendly and willing to help out the vapers in need (want)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Hey jy is n regte tsotsi. I am green like a Hulk with envy with this one. Maybe one day i will also be part of the bb family. Enjoy the new toys and next time i am droping by i would like to test the green hulk.


Haha sorry buddy. I decided this morning I needed a BB in my life again.
And yes, you are correct, the name for this one will be Hulk 
I look forward to it man. A nice vape and a coffee at Blue Crane with a friend. Let me know when you're in the area and we shall make a plan

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Haha sorry buddy. I decided this morning I needed a BB in my life again.
> And yes, you are correct, the name for this one will be Hulk
> I look forward to it man. A nice vape and a coffee at Blue Crane with a friend. Let me know when you're in the area and we shall make a plan



Will definatly let you know when i am in the area again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Ok. Quick update for @TheV
Finally built the OG goon that he sent me.
Dual core fused claptons 2x26/38
8 wraps 3mm ID 0.22ohm
WOW WOW WOW. Kills any full size rda i have ever own. Now i can inderstand what the hype was abt. Compared to the 1.5 there is no contest.








Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Ok. Quick update for @TheV
> Finally built the OG goon that he sent me.
> Dual core fused claptons 2x26/38
> 8 wraps 3mm ID 0.22ohm
> WOW WOW WOW. Kills any full size rda i have ever own. Now i can inderstand what the hype was abt. Compared to the 1.5 there is no contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


I'm very happy to hear that you are enjoying it (finally)! 
Many happy vapes my friend 

Oh and that tip just makes it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> I'm very happy to hear that you are enjoying it (finally)!
> Many happy vapes my friend
> 
> Oh and that tip just makes it


Thanks buddy
Now for another build in the flave


Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> I'm very happy to hear that you are enjoying it (finally)!
> Many happy vapes my friend
> 
> Oh and that tip just makes it


Oh and btw i prefer it to the dead rabbit

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Oh and btw i prefer it to the dead rabbit
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Hehe I gathered as much from your initial post. Happy to hear that man.
Have an awesome long weekend! Glad you are finally getting around to some vape maintenance.
I'll report back soon but so far the Boxer clone is a winner hey!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Hehe I gathered as much from your initial post. Happy to hear that man.
> Have an awesome long weekend! Glad you are finally getting around to some vape maintenance.
> I'll report back soon but so far the Boxer clone is a winner hey!


Awesome dude. Njoy

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaun2707

BioHAZarD said:


> Ok. Quick update for @TheV
> Finally built the OG goon that he sent me.
> Dual core fused claptons 2x26/38
> 8 wraps 3mm ID 0.22ohm
> WOW WOW WOW. Kills any full size rda i have ever own. Now i can inderstand what the hype was abt. Compared to the 1.5 there is no contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



FOMO’s just raised its ugly head - thanks Meneer. Reckon the time has come to invest in one of them sweet thangs.... 
like your little review as well. Lekker set up you got going there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

shaun2707 said:


> FOMO’s just raised its ugly head - thanks Meneer. Reckon the time has come to invest in one of them sweet thangs....
> like your little review as well. Lekker set up you got going there!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy. Have not forgotten abt your 1.5

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

TheV said:


> The Wasp assisting me with my first entry in Mech & Squonking!


That is one awesome setup @TheV

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaun2707

BioHAZarD said:


> Thanks buddy. Have not forgotten abt your 1.5
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



No worries bud... the way you explained that OG sound, I might have to get one tomorrow!! Sounds really good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

shaun2707 said:


> No worries bud... the way you explained that OG sound, I might have to get one tomorrow!! Sounds really good!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah dude
I was quite amazed to be honest

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

I am still amazed by how much vapor this flave rda produces with a 0.94ohm coil












Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

Nadim_Paruk said:


> That is one awesome setup @TheV


Thank you sir! It performed very well during our tasting session tonight. I'm quite impressed with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

A nice maintenance and juice tasting session before a Friday night out

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Friep

24th gone wrong or right

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

BioHAZarD said:


> Ok. Quick update for @TheV
> Finally built the OG goon that he sent me.
> Dual core fused claptons 2x26/38
> 8 wraps 3mm ID 0.22ohm
> WOW WOW WOW. Kills any full size rda i have ever own. Now i can inderstand what the hype was abt. Compared to the 1.5 there is no contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



Awesome Goon setup @BioHAZarD 
What was the first juice that went in? Was it that Calamity Jane?
Guzzle, guzzle....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TheV

My friend gave me a beautiful 810 tip ... so the Pulse will have to stay (my only 810 atty for now)
Hulk needs to go tip shopping ... the SMM is not happy about this

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> A nice maintenance and juice tasting session before a Friday night out



Very colourful collection @TheV - lovely
PS - I assume you posted that *after* the Friday night out? Lol - at nearly 1am this morning...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> Awesome Goon setup @BioHAZarD
> What was the first juice that went in? Was it that Calamity Jane?
> Guzzle, guzzle....


Yup. CJ and more CJ

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

BioHAZarD said:


> Yup. CJ and more CJ



You probably dont have much left by now
I presume you need to start restocking - hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> You probably dont have much left by now
> I presume you need to start restocking - hehe


Dont joke. I will most likely buy a monthly supply going forward. Pretty much like @Rob Fisher when he posts his XXX restock. Just not on that level. Its nice having CJ in both setups and alternating.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Very colourful collection @TheV - lovely
> PS - I assume you posted that *after* the Friday night out? Lol - at nearly 1am this morning...


Thanks  Fortunately/Unfortunately not all of those are mine but made for a good photo!
Yes sir, did some batch updates when I got in this morning

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Dont joke. I will most likely buy a monthly supply going forward. Pretty much like @Rob Fisher when he posts his XXX restock. Just not on that level. Its nice having CJ in both setups and alternating.


How heavy is the tobacco on this juice?
The caramel cream and roasted coffee beans sounds amazing but I'm not a big tobacco fan ... I think I need to give this a shot.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> My friend gave me a beautiful 810 tip ... so the Pulse will have to stay (my only 810 atty for now)
> Hulk needs to go tip shopping ... the SMM is not happy about this



Contact @hands on the forum with a pm and ask him to make you one. He himself has a sxk bb so the tips are easy to make. Maybe he can do a "hulk" type tip for you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Contact @hands on the forum with a pm and ask him to make you one. He himself has a sxk bb so the tips are easy to make. Maybe he can do a "hulk" type tip for you.


I might just have to do that once I figure out what type of tip I want on Hulk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> How heavy is the tobacco on this juice?
> The caramel cream and roasted coffee beans sounds amazing but I'm not a big tobacco fan ... I think I need to give this a shot.


Its really smooth. Goes so well with a cup of coffee in the morning. Give it a try.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Its really smooth. Goes so well with a cup of coffee in the morning. Give it a try.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


And I do so love my coffee! Shall have to do man, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> And I do so love my coffee! Shall have to do man, thanks


If u ever come to cpt i will have some on standby

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> And I do so love my coffee! Shall have to do man, thanks


Will take some with when i meet up with @RenaldoRheeder and @KZOR 
They can maybe give you their perspective as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> If u ever come to cpt i will have some on standby


Thanks bud  Juice or no juice, I'll most definitely make a plan to come say Hi if I'm ever in the area!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Thanks bud  Juice or no juice, I'll most definitely make a plan to come say Hi if I'm ever in the area!


Awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Will take some with when i meet up with @RenaldoRheeder and @KZOR
> They can maybe give you their perspective as well.


And some photos of your mini vape meet please

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> And some photos of your mini vape meet please


Sure thing but i dont think you will see anything but clouds hehe

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

BioHAZarD said:


> Will take some with when i meet up with @RenaldoRheeder and @KZOR
> They can maybe give you their perspective as well.



Oh my - if you meet up with the guys in CT @BioHAZarD - ask @KZOR to take you to this place he took me. Its really cool. Near where he stays - but lovely outdoor vibe. 

Then again, I suppose you guys have lots of nice outdoor places there in CT.
Pretty much wherever you look
(said with lots of envy)
lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> Oh my - if you meet up with the guys in CT @BioHAZarD - ask @KZOR to take you to this place he took me. Its really cool. Near where he stays - but lovely outdoor vibe.
> 
> Then again, I suppose you guys have lots of nice outdoor places there in CT.
> Pretty much wherever you look
> (said with lots of envy)
> lol


Hehe. Will chat to him. Unfortunately my time will be very limited.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Mac75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Looks nice @Mac75 - what is the tank?

And what is that thing in the background with the blue coloured LCD screen ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mac75

Silver said:


> Looks nice @Mac75 - what is the tank?
> 
> And what is that thing in the background with the blue coloured LCD screen ?



Its a crown 3 @Silver. Thats my home alarm system 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Mac75 said:


> Its a crown 3 @Silver. Thats my home alarm system
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ok cool
That's the commercial coil tank with the great flavour? Or am I getting confused?

As for the alarm system. Lol, I thought it was some kind of advanced battery charger and got quite excited. But I couldn't see where the batteries go. haha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mac75

Silver said:


> Ok cool
> That's the commercial coil tank with the great flavour? Or am I getting confused?
> 
> As for the alarm system. Lol, I thought it was some kind of advanced battery charger and got quite excited. But I couldn't see where the batteries go. haha



Yeah i assumed you thought it is related to vaping lol. You are correct about the crown. Great flavor no leaks and easy to change coils. You always need a good non rebuildable tank in your arsenal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Mac75 said:


> Yeah i assumed you thought it is related to vaping lol. You are correct about the crown. Great flavor no leaks and easy to change coils. You always need a good non rebuildable tank in your arsenal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Quite right !

And you have uncovered a gap in my vaping - and I think one that needs to be filled.
The only commercial coiled device I use is my little Evod1 - but thats for stealth, portability and MTL.
I think I need a really good commercial coil setup for more substantial vaping.
Had my eye on the Crown3 for a while - I think it was Vaperite that raised my eyebrow first..
Hmm.... 

Thanks for the headsup on the Crown3 @Mac75 
- more work to do on the vaping arsenal...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75

Silver said:


> Quite right !
> 
> And you have uncovered a gap in my vaping - and I think one that needs to be filled.
> The only commercial coiled device I use is my little Evod1 - but thats for stealth, portability and MTL.
> I think I need a really good commercial coil setup for more substantial vaping.
> Had my eye on the Crown3 for a while - I think it was Vaperite that raised my eyebrow first..
> Hmm....
> 
> Thanks for the headsup on the Crown3 @Mac75
> - more work to do on the vaping arsenal...



You welcome @Silver. You should try one out first though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Mac75 said:


> You welcome @Silver. You should try one out first though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The other problem I have with these commercial coil atomisers is that a few months go by and the coils are not available 

And I usually get onto these things quite late - so by the time I want to buy more coils I get blank faces or an uncomfortable silence on the phone. Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mac75

Silver said:


> The other problem I have with these commercial coil atomisers is that a few months go by and the coils are not available
> 
> And I usually get onto these things quite late - so by the time I want to buy more coils I get blank faces or an uncomfortable silence on the phone. Lol



You are quiet right. On the other hand I have never seen crown coils to be unavailable. Even the first crown coils are still readily available locally. Thats a positive plus already. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

SMM & XXX & feet in South African soil - I’m in a happy place 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## UzziTherion

Skyline + Wapari = awesomeness


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## shaun2707

Getting it on with Miss Daisy.....







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## shaun2707

RenaldoRheeder said:


> SMM & XXX & feet in South African soil - I’m in a happy place
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lovely stuff... welcome back @RenaldoRheeder!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cornelius

Love in a bottle





Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

RenaldoRheeder said:


> SMM & XXX & feet in South African soil - I’m in a happy place
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Welcome @RenaldoRheeder 
May you have an awesome stay !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> SMM & XXX & feet in South African soil - I’m in a happy place
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy trinity you have there bud. Alien + SMM + XXX 
Welcome back to SA! Hope you have an absolutely fantastic holiday!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Petrus

UzziTherion said:


> Skyline + Wapari = awesomeness
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@UzziTherion, I think for a tank mod combo, this is the closest to perfection a man can get.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cornelius

RenaldoRheeder said:


> SMM & XXX & feet in South African soil - I’m in a happy place
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome back! No need to buy any vape gear while you are here. Seems you have the perfect combination there. Have a awesome stay. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

RenaldoRheeder said:


> SMM & XXX & feet in South African soil - I’m in a happy place
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome back @RenaldoRheeder 
See you on Monday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

The Three Stooges locked and loaded for a fun day out tomorrow:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> The Three Stooges locked and loaded for a fun day out tomorrow:


 Awesome setups those. Enjoy the mixing session. I will be tasting at our next meeting what happened.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Petrus said:


> @UzziTherion, I think for a tank mod combo, this is the closest to perfection a man can get.



I love this combo, it’s unbelievable, compact, stylish, flavor for days and just awesome! Thanx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> The Three Stooges locked and loaded for a fun day out tomorrow:



Love your photos @TheV !
Enjoy the day out

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius

The wife has plans......me not so much!





Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

My first run with the sxk bb. So far its very good.


The coffee is also a nescafe gold cappuccino. My wake up call. Enjoy the day guys

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Quick family braai






Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## JohannB

My first Vape pen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Spongebob

JohannB said:


> My first Vape pen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For some reason the name on that juice sounds very intriguing? Whats the flavour profile like?  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JohannB

Spongebob said:


> For some reason the name on that juice sounds very intriguing? Whats the flavour profile like?
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



Haha, its pretty awesome! Best to describe it it is like Red Jelly Babies with a hint of menthol.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Halfdaft

Spongebob said:


> For some reason the name on that juice sounds very intriguing? Whats the flavour profile like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


If you get the chance you should definitely pick up a bottle, their juice is really great

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz

Aaah summer!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Spongebob

JohannB said:


> Haha, its pretty awesome! Best to describe it it is like Red Jelly Babies with a hint of menthol.


Then i dont think it will be to my liking i have weird and wacky tastes or taste buds then lol as an example, i sometimes get grabbed by this real thirst, and i mean thirst and when it happens i can drink a million things, water, tea, cold drink, booze, but only ONE thing quenches it..... Indian tonic water....  

Might have been the colour or the "grass" in the name that peaked my interest and led me to think it might be something "different"? 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JohannB

Spongebob said:


> Then i dont think it will be to my liking i have weird and wacky tastes or taste buds then lol as an example, i sometimes get grabbed by this real thirst, and i mean thirst and when it happens i can drink a million things, water, tea, cold drink, booze, but only ONE thing quenches it..... Indian tonic water....
> 
> Might have been the colour or the "grass" in the name that peaked my interest and led me to think it might be something "different"?
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



Yeah I also wonder how people come up with these names that give you no indication of what flavour is inside. Lucky for us forums like these exist to help us out

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mac75

Dripping after a long time. Nice and smooth on the dotrda. The easiest build deck i have ever experienced. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Mahir

Jp1905 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That looks so classy

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## jm10

Dessert time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Waine

Silver said:


> The other problem I have with these commercial coil atomisers is that a few months go by and the coils are not available
> 
> And I usually get onto these things quite late - so by the time I want to buy more coils I get blank faces or an uncomfortable silence on the phone. Lol



Main reason I ditched commercial coils a long time ago. Building is better in so many ways. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

Mac75 said:


> Dripping after a long time. Nice and smooth on the dotrda. The easiest build deck i have ever experienced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I love the juice. I have propably gone throu 210ml of the stuff already.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## UzziTherion

My baby 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine

Relaxing public holiday. Vaping is my "Heritage". Ever since I put that last cig out.

Had to dilute this juice. Very Rich.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Working on this observed day. Desk check here
The vapeking amarula fruit is amazing in the bb. Wow. I might have just found a pairing for me.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Amir

JohannB said:


> Haha, its pretty awesome! Best to describe it it is like Red Jelly Babies with a hint of menthol.



Wow... where I come from... smoking grass has a whole different explanation to that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JohannB

Amir said:


> Wow... where I come from... smoking grass has a whole different explanation to that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



 That’s why I got it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

JohannB said:


> That’s why I got it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah I knew that's what's up hahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

It’s summer and tobaccos are not for me in summer but man oh man, this honey roasted is in a league of its own! A tobacco ADV for me! Can’t wait to try it in the BB, I feel it needs a mtl setup LOVE This juice.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Waine

Bedtime Vape.

The Wismec RX 2/3 has not been without its issues, but has survived one year. 




The Kylin, still gives off its condensation, but my absorbent o-cloths fix it. I cannot fault the Kylin other than that. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

@KZOR - the mango in this Jango is REAL. Smul lekker 







Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

@Silver - remember I told you of my mission to convert my kids from smoking to vaping? Well here are two of them (and a friend). Two of these three are sold. It is a problem however - my mods in there hands, and none left for me 







Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @KZOR - the mango in this Jango is REAL. Smul lekker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lekker toys you got there sir! Better give me those ZorNotes on the Hadaly build at some point hey 
I'm looking for a good Mango vape! I'll keep an eye out for that recipe.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Silver - remember I told you of my mission to convert my kids from smoking to vaping? Well here are two of them (and a friend). Two of these three are sold. It is a problem however - my mods in there hands, and none left for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You lost the hadaly 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> Lekker toys you got there sir! Better give me those ZorNotes on the Hadaly build at some point hey
> I'm looking for a good Mango vape! I'll keep an eye out for that recipe.



Look under @KZOR recipes - I think it should be there. Take my word for it, it is exactly mango. I must still look at the recipe myself and make sure that I have the ingredients - It is a must make. The Hadaly build was also compliments of my new hero 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Look under @KZOR recipes - I think it should be there. Take my word for it, it is exactly mango. I must still look at the recipe myself and make sure that I have the ingredients - It is a must make. The Hadaly build was also compliments of my new hero
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it, thanks for the suggestion: Jango
This one is definitely on the list for the next mixing session

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Silver - remember I told you of my mission to convert my kids from smoking to vaping? Well here are two of them (and a friend). Two of these three are sold. It is a problem however - my mods in there hands, and none left for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Great to see your mission is working!
Means you will need to stock up on more gear before you go back @RenaldoRheeder !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

Hulk meet Hulk:

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

A morning vape
A sort of healthy breakfast - meusli
A wonderfull strong nescafe gold

And

Some concentrate notes i got from @hands last night. 




Let this day start

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Icy Cola to get me through today...

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Amir

antonherbst said:


> A morning vape
> A sort of healthy breakfast - meusli
> A wonderfull strong nescafe gold
> 
> And
> 
> Some concentrate notes i got from @hands last night.
> 
> View attachment 108151
> 
> 
> Let this day start



I just can't start my day unless I have Nescafé gold 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I got some awesome goodies but my BB panels are insane!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> I got some awesome goodies but my BB panels are insane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh wow Rob those panels are true chicken dinners on that billet box

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Rob Fisher said:


> I got some awesome goodies but my BB panels are insane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Therion BF 75C

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Therion BF 75C



And what Juice is in the therion?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> And what Juice is in the therion?


I've started with some Mother's Unicorn Milk. Steeped to perfect. Heavy on the concentrates but what a flavorful vape!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mac75

Doggy pitstop. Mango mist yum!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## antonherbst

Mac75 said:


> Doggy pitstop. Mango mist yum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I take it that is the vgod mango mist? What is your take on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75

antonherbst said:


> I take it that is the vgod mango mist? What is your take on it



Yes it is. In the doggy with a kanthal nikrothal clapton its a clean crisp flavor. The mango stands out not being too sweet and artificial. All in all a lovely vape. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mac75

antonherbst said:


> I take it that is the vgod mango mist? What is your take on it



Yes it is. In the doggy with a kanthal nikrothal clapton its a clean crisp flavor. The mango stands out not being too sweet and artificial. All in all a lovely vape. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Mac75 said:


> Yes it is. In the doggy with a kanthal nikrothal clapton its a clean crisp flavor. The mango stands out not being too sweet and artificial. All in all a lovely vape.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I totally agree with you on that. I have probably used like 210ml of that juice already since i found it on the market

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr. B

Voopoo Drag + dead rabbit. Matchy matchy green going on over here!





Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Mr. B said:


> Voopoo Drag + dead rabbit. Matchy matchy green going on over here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


About time you posted a decent pic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. B

BioHAZarD said:


> About time you posted a decent pic.


I would have posted a pic of the troll v2 25m rda on the drag but the overhang is too much. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Mr. B said:


> I would have posted a pic of the troll v2 25m rda on the drag but the overhang is too much.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Haha. Ok u are forgiven.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bryce

Morning coffie






Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Goodbye Paris. Leaving tonight. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> Goodbye Paris. Leaving tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Safe travels @Rob Fisher! It will be good to have you back on the forum

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Neill Powell

Polished off the black paint. the Perfect everyday mod. And yes, its time the missus get's one too! that 26650 DOES THE DAMN JOB! the non leaking Kylin V2 (look out for the bright-blue box, and NOT the gun-metal grey box). This beastly tank runs like a straight-six BMW engine: Lots of juice, no problems!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JohannB

I assume the thread is vaping related, so I'll only show what was in the one hand...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Neill Powell

and in the other?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Neill Powell said:


> and in the other?


It does seem like no mod in the other hand as the juice is stil full

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Had a craving for beef brisket so here we are


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Waine

Wondering if I should now get the purple resin Ram V2 or a Council of Vapour Wraith 80W squanker. Both the same price. Any votes will be welcome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

The new hadaly on the sva.
Vaping bliss. Filled with Calamity Jane of course and a temporary serpent smm tip for now. Thanks again @Ash





Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> The new hadaly on the sva.
> Vaping bliss. Filled with Calamity Jane of course and a temporary serpent smm tip for now. Thanks again @Ash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Color me jelly! Dibs if you need to let it go

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mr. B

BioHAZarD said:


> The new hadaly on the sva.
> Vaping bliss. Filled with Calamity Jane of course and a temporary serpent smm tip for now. Thanks again @Ash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Looking good! A bit low on 25w?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Color me jelly! Dibs if you need to let it go


Haha. Nope this one is a keeper. Gonna look SAF with the new tips.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Mr. B said:


> Looking good! A bit low on 25w?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


 .71 coil

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Waine said:


> View attachment 108424
> 
> 
> Wondering if I should now get the purple resin Ram V2 or a Council of Vapour Wraith 80W squanker. Both the same price. Any votes will be welcome!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I love that glass look. You might just shoot me. But could tou please tell me again what atty that is?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. B

BioHAZarD said:


> .71 coil
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Ah okay. Makes sense now.

How's the dead rabbit vaping? You still never gave me your thoughts

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moey_Ismail

New baby, this MaTo is probably the hardest hitting mech squonker I've come across, pure 999 silver contacts, tiny, pleasure to look at and vape on. Using the Dead Rabbit RDA while I wait for my Entheon to arrive

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Mr. B said:


> Ah okay. Makes sense now.
> 
> How's the dead rabbit vaping? You still never gave me your thoughts
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


For a full size squonker i have not found anything to beat it flavor wise. Makes some nice clouds too 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr. B

Moey_Ismail said:


> New baby, this MaTo is probably the hardest hitting mech squonker I've come across, pure 999 silver contacts, tiny, pleasure to look at and vape on. Using the Dead Rabbit RDA while I wait for my Entheon to arrive
> View attachment 108431


Nice! I've got the ss dead rabbit with green resin drip tip. It's a flavour machine!

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Mr. B said:


> Nice! I've got the ss dead rabbit with green resin drip tip. It's a flavour machine!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


I'm really impressed by it, but I still prefer my single coilers

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr. B

BioHAZarD said:


> For a full size squonker i have not found anything to beat it flavor wise. Makes some nice clouds too
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Agreed. I must admit I struggled with the coil placement at first; I'm an airflow hog so I needed to place the coils perfectly so as to not restrict airflow. But when I got it right I haven't put her down since

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. B

Moey_Ismail said:


> I'm really impressed by it, but I still prefer my single coilers


I tried the dead rabbit with a single coil and it wasn't too bad. Did a kanthal fused Clapton 3mm id and it was pretty decent. Didn't even need to use single coil airflow slot either 'coz of the amount of cotton I used

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Mr. B said:


> I tried the dead rabbit with a single coil and it wasn't too bad. Did a kanthal fused Clapton 3mm id and it was pretty decent. Didn't even need to use single coil airflow slot either 'coz of the amount of cotton I used
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Here's the wire shot I made for a single coil in the Entheon, aiming for about 0.15ohm

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Tom

New Gear... Steampipes Corona V8 with VM Modz DNA 75 Box. Loving this setup





Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BioHAZarD

Tom said:


> New Gear... Steampipes Corona V8 with VM Modz DNA 75 Box. Loving this setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


Wow that is quite an interesting setup you have there.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

Tom said:


> New Gear... Steampipes Corona V8 with VM Modz DNA 75 Box. Loving this setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk



That looks monster big? How does it compare in size to other mods and atties?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. B

Moey_Ismail said:


> Here's the wire shot I made for a single coil in the Entheon, aiming for about 0.15ohm
> View attachment 108434


Ive got a 0.15 reading right now, but on a dual coil. The coil itself is a crazy twisted concoction of my own








Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Mr. B said:


> Ive got a 0.15 reading right now, but on a dual coil. The coil itself is a crazy twisted concoction of my own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


You have come a long way my young padawan

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. B

BioHAZarD said:


> You have come a long way my young padawan


Thank you, master 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mr. B

BioHAZarD said:


> You have come a long way my young padawan


Check these out:





Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BioHAZarD

Mr. B said:


> Check these out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Wow. Can see your wife is out of town. You have far 2 much free time. I think you should build me some coils 
Definte coil master work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Constantbester

Waine said:


> View attachment 108424
> 
> 
> Wondering if I should now get the purple resin Ram V2 or a Council of Vapour Wraith 80W squanker. Both the same price. Any votes will be welcome!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a wraith. It is an amazing sqounker. Personally I think the battery life is a bit on the weak side and the battery/juice bottel door can be a bit beter. But besides those two points I love mine

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr. B

BioHAZarD said:


> Wow. Can see your wife is out of town. You have far 2 much free time. I think you should build me some coils
> Definte coil master work.


Fyi I built these two months ago. I made like 6 sets, some of which I gave away. They last ages because I'm always alternating drippers and the kidney puncher wire lasts long. You're welcome to have this set if we meet up again

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Mr. B said:


> Fyi I built these two months ago. I made like 6 sets, some of which I gave away. They last ages because I'm always alternating drippers and the kidney puncher wire lasts long. You're welcome to have this set if we meet up again
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Shot. Hmmmm i dont want to drive to town. Hehe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. B

BioHAZarD said:


> Shot. Hmmmm i dont want to drive to town. Hehe


If I'm ever in your area I'll give you a shout. Or let me know when you order from my buddy then I'll get him to include it in your package

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Mr. B said:


> If I'm ever in your area I'll give you a shout. Or let me know when you order from my buddy then I'll get him to include it in your package
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


You have never been to my place. I think you must come visit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr. B

BioHAZarD said:


> You have never been to my place. I think you must come visit.


Agree. Let me know when you're available. Like you said I have all the free time on my hands 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tom

antonherbst said:


> That looks monster big? How does it compare in size to other mods and atties?


The Corona V8 takes 8ml if juice, and is a top coiler.





Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Tom said:


> The Corona V8 takes 8ml if juice, and is a top coiler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


Wow that is large. I need to investigate this atty. Just to calm the senses. Thanks for the photo comparison.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Tom said:


> The Corona V8 takes 8ml if juice, and is a top coiler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


That is just huge

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom

BioHAZarD said:


> That is just huge


Sounds so.... 

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom

antonherbst said:


> Wow that is large. I need to investigate this atty. Just to calm the senses. Thanks for the photo comparison.




That's a good review

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

BioHAZarD said:


> The new hadaly on the sva.
> Vaping bliss. Filled with Calamity Jane of course and a temporary serpent smm tip for now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



That drip tip is just the business - mine travels from atty to atty


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## JohannB

Neill Powell said:


> and in the other?


Haha, my phone!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester



Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Nailedit77

Finally got my baby

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Waine

antonherbst said:


> I love that glass look. You might just shoot me. But could tou please tell me again what atty that is?



Tobeco BF Velocity V2 RDA. Available at Sir Vape. I love the glass chuff cap, even though it has a bit of a "Meth head" look.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

In stark contrast to my usual mode of vaping I find myself really enjoying this well steeped Game Over Custard in my (one and only usable) driper. Running stove top coils inspired by @Waine.



Regards

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Almost home. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> Almost home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



These two mods could almost be vape buddies.  

Like a Ferrari and a kit car that looks the same.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

So I finally did the dirty deed. SXK BB & Panama







Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## antonherbst

RenaldoRheeder said:


> So I finally did the dirty deed. SXK BB & Panama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk



And what is your opinion of the BB? I love mine. Glad i got me one over the weekend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

One of the best juices I have ever had,if not the best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jengz

Jp1905 said:


> One of the best juices I have ever had,if not the best!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Flavour profile? Loving that setup!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Armor back in action with a dual build and much better than the single!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

antonherbst said:


> And what is your opinion of the BB? I love mine. Glad i got me one over the weekend.



As with everything else, early days. Initial impression - she seems to love menthol. Restricted draw, but like the Hadaly, I can live with that. The build on the exocet was done for me - will see when I rebuild - don't know how my dumb fingers are going to deal with with this small build. Nice feel in the hand. Did not like how I battled to slide the glass of the borro. Google said rubber gloves, and luckily my sister in law had. So finial initial impression - she will defenitely be in my rotation. Now she needs to get a name - @TheV?


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mac75

Some ELP SR thats been lying in the cupboard for almost a year. The flavors are much more richer and smooth!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## antonherbst

RenaldoRheeder said:


> As with everything else, early days. Initial impression - she seems to love menthol. Restricted draw, but like the Hadaly, I can live with that. The build on the exocet was done for me - will see when I rebuild - don't know how my dumb fingers are going to deal with with this small build. Nice feel in the hand. Did not like how I battled to slide the glass of the borro. Google said rubber gloves, and luckily my sister in law had. So finial initial impression - she will defenitely be in my rotation. Now she needs to get a name - @TheV?
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk





RenaldoRheeder said:


> As with everything else, early days. Initial impression - she seems to love menthol. Restricted draw, but like the Hadaly, I can live with that. The build on the exocet was done for me - will see when I rebuild - don't know how my dumb fingers are going to deal with with this small build. Nice feel in the hand. Did not like how I battled to slide the glass of the borro. Google said rubber gloves, and luckily my sister in law had. So finial initial impression - she will defenitely be in my rotation. Now she needs to get a name - @TheV?
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I nominate it for the name “war machine”

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Waine

Jengz said:


> View attachment 108513
> Armor back in action with a dual build and much better than the single!



Hey there @Jengz I have had my eye on the Armor. With a duel coil in, how do you rate the Armor?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

antonherbst said:


> I nominate it for the name “war machine”
> View attachment 108517


The BB is more of a Roger Moore than a Russel Crowe, more Charlise than Angelina... War Machine a bit harsh me thinks.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## antonherbst

Raindance said:


> The BB is more of a Roger Moore than a Russel Crowe, more Charlise than Angelina... War Machine a bit harsh me thinks.
> 
> Regards



Then it will have to be a Bond, James Bond.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz

Waine said:


> Hey there @Jengz I have had my eye on the Armor. With a duel coil in, how do you rate the Armor?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What atty are you currently using on your Squonk’s?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> As with everything else, early days. Initial impression - she seems to love menthol. Restricted draw, but like the Hadaly, I can live with that. The build on the exocet was done for me - will see when I rebuild - don't know how my dumb fingers are going to deal with with this small build. Nice feel in the hand. Did not like how I battled to slide the glass of the borro. Google said rubber gloves, and luckily my sister in law had. So finial initial impression - she will defenitely be in my rotation. Now she needs to get a name - @TheV?
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She is a bit a special beast all in her own league I find.
The draw is different, the build is different and the whole experience is different.
Most of it take some getting used to. I can see how it might just never fit for some people and for others it will become an irreplaceable part of their arsenal.
I hope for you it will be the latter but time will tell!

As for a name... She is sleek, sexy, matt and mysterious ... Phantom

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## shaun2707

antonherbst said:


> And what is your opinion of the BB? I love mine. Glad i got me one over the weekend.



Great minds think a like @RenaldoRheeder.... just need to work on the beard though. 

Spent a bit of quality time with mine tonight. Thought I had it waxed on Wednesday when I put the first build in it but every time I vaped on it, I was just like “meh”. 

Built a 7 wrap Ni80 24ga round wire coil, banged it in with some cotton and Panama. I must now I am totally in love with the flavor this little beaut produces.

Made me realize you have to treat it with a bit of respect and finesse and it will be good to you in return.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

@TheV, @antonherbst, @Raindance - The Panther it will be


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Now she needs to get a name



*iBB*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> *iBB*


Love it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## shaun2707

shaun2707 said:


> Great minds think a like @RenaldoRheeder.... just need to work on the beard though.
> 
> Spent a bit of quality time with mine tonight. Thought I had it waxed on Wednesday when I put the first build in it but every time I vaped on it, I was just like “meh”.
> 
> Built a 7 wrap Ni80 24ga round wire coil, banged it in with some cotton and Panama. I must now I am totally in love with the flavor this little beaut produces.
> 
> Made me realize you have to treat it with a bit of respect and finesse and it will be good to you in return.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

shaun2707 said:


> Great minds think a like @RenaldoRheeder.... just need to work on the beard though.
> 
> Spent a bit of quality time with mine tonight. Thought I had it waxed on Wednesday when I put the first build in it but every time I vaped on it, I was just like “meh”.
> 
> Built a 7 wrap Ni80 24ga round wire coil, banged it in with some cotton and Panama. I must now I am totally in love with the flavor this little beaut produces.
> 
> Made me realize you have to treat it with a bit of respect and finesse and it will be good to you in return.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How u njoying the ni80?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Silver said:


> *iBB*



Obviously - how can I slip up - iPanther it should be - thanks @Silver 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @TheV, @antonherbst, @Raindance - The Panther it will be
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I wanted to go with him but couldn't as the wife's minivolt is called that. She is a cat lover. Sometimes i think she loves her cats more than me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

antonherbst said:


> I wanted to go with him but couldn't as the wife's minivolt is called that. She is a cat lover. Sometimes i think she loves her cats more than me.



Out of respect for you and your wife, I added the "I" 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Jp1905

Jengz said:


> Flavour profile? Loving that setup!



Golden brown shortbread cookies drenched in vanilla custard!Super bloody nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Obviously - how can I slip up - iPanther it should be - thanks @Silver
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ooh. @RenaldoRheeder , that is brilliant

*iPanther*​*

*

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## shaun2707

BioHAZarD said:


> How u njoying the ni80?



Smaak it hey bud.... first couple of coils were a balls up but now that I have got the hang of it, it’s in the B.B. and the Dead Rabbit. Shot for the recommendation, definitely enjoying it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Seemo.wm

From earlier today: coffee, doughnuts, and a fresh fused Clapton coil, about to vaporize jelly monster by wiener Vape.. Nothing more satisfying...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jengz

Jp1905 said:


> Golden brown shortbread cookies drenched in vanilla custard!Super bloody nice!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sounds bloody brilliant!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

shaun2707 said:


> Smaak it hey bud.... first couple of coils were a balls up but now that I have got the hang of it, it’s in the B.B. and the Dead Rabbit. Shot for the recommendation, definitely enjoying it!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice one. Now u can move to the flatwire version 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Skyline on the couch...







My word I'm enjoying the flavour on this tank. It's taken me a while to get properly acquainted after my initial wobbly with the tight juice flow but it's now all working beautifully.

To be fair it also has a lot to do with a new juice I've had about 4 tankfuls of. It's the LIT pear and litchi on ice one. From Vape Cartel. Such a gorgeous juice. Ok I have nicced it up a bit from 6 to about 10mg and have added some menthol concentrate. But it's very good.

I think the Skyline likes serving fruity menthols 

Am pleased to report that the Skyline has behaved impeccably after my initial wobbly. No leaking or any other issues whatsoever. Tank size a bit small but this is a restricted lung mild-vape flavour machine of note!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Skyline on the couch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My word I'm enjoying the flavour on this tank. It's taken me a while to get properly acquainted after my initial wobbly with the tight juice flow but it's now all working beautifully.
> 
> To be fair it also has a lot to do with a new juice I've had about 4 tankfuls of. It's the LIT pear and litchi on ice one. From Vape Cartel. Such a gorgeous juice. Ok I have nicced it up a bit from 6 to about 10mg and have added some menthol concentrate. But it's very good.
> 
> I think the Skyline likes serving fruity menthols
> 
> Am pleased to report that the Skyline has behaved impeccably after my initial wobbly. No leaking or any other issues whatsoever. Tank size a bit small but this is a restricted lung mild-vape flavour machine of note!


Thanks @Silver, I enjoyed reading that. I can't wait for my Skyline (Coppervape) to get here.
A couple of months ago I would not have looked twice at this tank but my vaping style has taken quite a turn and it is now right in my radar.
I tried @Tanja's Skyline (Coppervape) during our mixing session and I was thoroughly impressed.

Oh and I'm loving the photo btw. Get in there nice and deep like!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CharlieSierra



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Skyline on the couch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My word I'm enjoying the flavour on this tank. It's taken me a while to get properly acquainted after my initial wobbly with the tight juice flow but it's now all working beautifully.
> 
> To be fair it also has a lot to do with a new juice I've had about 4 tankfuls of. It's the LIT pear and litchi on ice one. From Vape Cartel. Such a gorgeous juice. Ok I have nicced it up a bit from 6 to about 10mg and have added some menthol concentrate. But it's very good.
> 
> I think the Skyline likes serving fruity menthols
> 
> Am pleased to report that the Skyline has behaved impeccably after my initial wobbly. No leaking or any other issues whatsoever. Tank size a bit small but this is a restricted lung mild-vape flavour machine of note!



The skyline is still my go to for vaping nirvana with a tank full of Naked XXL (that’s 60% brain freeze 3mg and 40% xxx 6mg). It’s a smooth, pleasant, cool, crisp vape with a soft kick on the back end of the inhale and a nice sharp icy exhale while the lingering notes of refrigerated fruit dwells on the palate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## TheV

Amir said:


> The skyline is still my go to for vaping nirvana with a tank full of Naked XXL (that’s 60% brain freeze 3mg and 40% xxx 6mg). It’s a smooth, pleasant, cool, crisp vape with a soft kick on the back end of the inhale and a nice sharp icy exhale while the lingering notes of refrigerated fruit dwells on the palate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Buddy, please have that setup and concoction available for demo purposes when I pop by on Saturday  (if you don't mind that is!)
It sounds like something I absolutely have to try!  (I'll even brave the nic hit for that experience)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Jengz

Amir said:


> The skyline is still my go to for vaping nirvana with a tank full of Naked XXL (that’s 60% brain freeze 3mg and 40% xxx 6mg). It’s a smooth, pleasant, cool, crisp vape with a soft kick on the back end of the inhale and a nice sharp icy exhale while the lingering notes of refrigerated fruit dwells on the palate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha ur explanations of the taste of your vapes makes one salivate!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## shaun2707

TheV said:


> Buddy, please have that setup and concoction available for demo purposes when I pop by on Saturday  (if you don't mind that is!)
> It sounds like something I absolutely have to try!  (I'll even brave the nic hit for that experience)



The 2 on the sides made the one in the middle thanks to @Amir ‘s recommendation. 

Definitely hits the spot and it’s lekker refreshing. Even dripping it in the Dead Rabbit and it goes down a treat!!

Shot @Amir for sharing this little mashup! 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rafique

Early chilly Friday with some lekker coffee and a good vape

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus

One of those carbon days......

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

One of those colourful days...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## TheV

One of those office days...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Andre said:


> One of those colourful days...


looks more like a weird painting

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> One of those office days...




WORK WORK

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> Hahaha ur explanations of the taste of your vapes makes one salivate!



Agreed @Jengz 

On that note @Amir , if you don't do a juice review with your saliva inducing skills, we may need to call on the fine master!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> One of those colourful days...



Stunning @Andre !
Such rich colour, lovely

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola

Raindance said:


> In stark contrast to my usual mode of vaping I find myself really enjoying this well steeped Game Over Custard in my (one and only usable) driper. Running stove top coils inspired by @Waine.
> View attachment 108476
> View attachment 108477
> 
> Regards


Best Custard Ever!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

shaun2707 said:


> The 2 on the sides made the one in the middle thanks to @Amir ‘s recommendation.
> 
> Definitely hits the spot and it’s lekker refreshing. Even dripping it in the Dead Rabbit and it goes down a treat!!
> 
> Shot @Amir for sharing this little mashup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Next time go for 6mg and 6mg... Hits like a freight train. Somehow the XXX nic and the Brain freeze nic aren't harsh. It's kinda raspy but not painful.... It's beautiful dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Agreed @Jengz
> 
> On that note @Amir , if you don't do a juice review with your saliva inducing skills, we may need to call on the fine master!



lol I'd much rather give a complimentary bottle of naked xxl to a more qualified reviewer and hear his/her thoughts on it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> lol I'd much rather give a complimentary bottle of naked xxl to a more qualified reviewer and hear his/her thoughts on it.



Haha
No I want to hear your views so I can get the saliva inducement....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Haha
> No I want to hear your views so I can get the saliva inducement....



Just the thought of it makes me drool... I've ordered some 6mg xxx and 6mg brain freeze for the next batch to throw at the billet box

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor

Going to visit my vriend @Constantbester so big time prepping was needed to be done

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Cor said:


> Going to visit my vriend @Constantbester so big time prepping was needed to be done


that is a HUGE dripper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor

BioHAZarD said:


> that is a HUGE dripper


Massive drippers need massive builds

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Cor said:


> Massive drippers need massive builds


octacore?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor

BioHAZarD said:


> octacore?


Indeed good sir took me a while to get it correct and there was blood and allot of burned fingers involved lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Cor said:


> Indeed good sir took me a while to get it correct and there was blood and allot of burned fingers involved lol


That thing must kick like a mule. what does it ohm out too?
must also go through juice like there is no tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor

BioHAZarD said:


> That thing must kick like a mule. what does it ohm out too?
> must also go through juice like there is no tomorrow


The ohms are 0.9 and it eats juice but @ 110w the clouds are massssive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Cor said:


> The ohms are 0.9 and it eats juice but @ 110w the clouds are massssive


I can imagine
tell @Constantbester I say hi when you see him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor

Shot i will do well post a pic of the cloud this thing makes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DracesBane

So I finally joined the Dual Battery club 
Loving the feel of this thing, it's in my hand 90% of the day. Well, maybe 85%, we need to get some work done sometimes as well. 
Revenger + Ammit25 + Some random skull keychain named Sully.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

DracesBane said:


> So I finally joined the Dual Battery club
> Loving the feel of this thing, it's in my hand 90% of the day. Well, maybe 85%, we need to get some work done sometimes as well.
> Revenger + Ammit25 + Some random skull keychain named Sully.
> View attachment 108602


Looks epic! And such a comfortable mod to have in the hand 
Enjoy the upgrade dude! About time

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

DracesBane said:


> So I finally joined the Dual Battery club
> Loving the feel of this thing, it's in my hand 90% of the day. Well, maybe 85%, we need to get some work done sometimes as well.
> Revenger + Ammit25 + Some random skull keychain named Sully.
> View attachment 108602



What “thing” is the mod standing on?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mahir

Vape utopia

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Mahir said:


> View attachment 108603
> View attachment 108603
> 
> Vape utopia



They look awesome @Mahir

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mahir

I'm thinking of designing a mod glove so my billet will never leave my hand LOL

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mahir

antonherbst said:


> They look awesome @Mahir



Thanks, yours looks awesome too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Acrylic cap on the hadaly and a new colorful bottle in tbe sva clone






Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Mr. B

BioHAZarD said:


> Acrylic cap on the hadaly and a new colorful bottle in tbe sva clone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Nice!

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Mr. B said:


> Nice!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


I need new toys

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DracesBane

antonherbst said:


> What “thing” is the mod standing on?


It's a little D-Link Bluetooth speaker that happened to be standing on my desk to charge. Turns out it makes a nice Stage/Throne for sexy vape mods

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

DracesBane said:


> It's a little D-Link Bluetooth speaker that happened to be standing on my desk to charge. Turns out it makes a nice Stage/Throne for sexy vape mods
> View attachment 108605



It looked like the bose speaker of the same look. And yes it does make a nice stage. Enjoy the revenger kit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> I need new toys


"need" 
You need to sell some toys ... and then you can buy new toys!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> "need"
> You need to sell some toys ... and then you can buy new toys!


nah that's not the problem
I just cant find anything that I like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> nah that's not the problem
> I just cant find anything that I like


Buy a Nova Box... And then sell it to me

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Buy a Nova Box... And then sell it to me


would if I could but apparently I don't know the secret hand shake

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> would if I could but apparently I don't know the secret hand shake


It's easy. You shake @Rob Fisher's hand and grab his Nova Box... and run!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> It's easy. You shake @Rob Fisher's hand and grab his Nova Box... and run!


I think we need organize this.... I can take the nova and you can get whatever he got form Paris

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> I think we need organize this.... I can take the nova and you can get whatever he got form Paris


Oh dang, I've already tagged him ... I think we need to take our plans of robbingrob offline

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Oh dang, I've already tagged him ... I think we need to take our plans of robbingrob offline


LMAO
we will have to be more covert....... i think we just take that whole display case for easy transportation

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Cor

As promised for @BioHAZarD with @Constantbester

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Jp1905

Cor said:


> As promised for @BioHAZarD with @Constantbester



Le soos n porn star!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Genosmate

Old Skool

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 8


----------



## BioHAZarD

Cor said:


> As promised for @BioHAZarD with @Constantbester


HAHA Awesome. it knocked you over completely

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Cor

BioHAZarD said:


> HAHA Awesome. it knocked you over completely


It kicks like a bees

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Aneego

You know you have a lekker flavour in your Billet Box when your cat licks his lips

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Funny 8


----------



## Dexter305

Sickboy77 said:


> Finally got my baby
> View attachment 108461


I miss her already!!! Hope you are happy, enjoy bud....it was a pleasure dealing with you!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Genosmate said:


> Old Skool
> View attachment 108613



Oh i have seen the wip photos of this reo. That flat top looks really good. That is one beautiful reo

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Vaping some Kilo Fruit Whip... delicious

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Seemo.wm

Hand check: icon delivering some Rainbow Monster by Wiener Vape Co and damn it is Good @Rooigevaar .. I'll do a review on it soon

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

That BLACK N GOLD type of a feel with some hints of strawberry  ooh it's gna be a good weekend








Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

A rewicked and recoiled reo with wicks kougom in it. Only a little as i am not sure how it will work as an all day vape.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

cinnamon !!!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## antonherbst

vicTor said:


> cinnamon !!!
> 
> View attachment 108651



That blue smok tank looks good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

antonherbst said:


> That blue smok tank looks good.



thanks @antonherbst is that why i got the dislike ...lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst

vicTor said:


> thanks @antonherbst is that why i got the dislike ...lol



Sorry for that one. I rectified the mistake. That smok does look good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

antonherbst said:


> Sorry for that one. I rectified the mistake. That smok does look good.



@antonherbst no worries at all dude, have an awesome weekend man

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

Some regulated DNA dripping at home with the vgod mango mist @TheV gave me.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Some regulated DNA dripping at home with the vgod mango mist @TheV gave me.
> View attachment 108655


Glad you are still enjoying the juice!
Still a stunning mod that

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Glad you are still enjoying the juice!
> Still a stunning mod that



She does treat me well. Smooth delivery of the flavor and very stabilized in the power delivery.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> She does treat me well. Smooth delivery of the flavor and very stabilized in the power delivery.


And it looks good doing it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Jengz

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 108661


Wow! Nothing else... just WOW!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

Good Morning Ecigssa.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## antonherbst

Petrus said:


> Good Morning Ecigssa.
> View attachment 108679



That is beautifull.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vape Droid Mod!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Droid Mod!
> View attachment 108680



Oh that is beautifull. Wow. Better in a hand than in promo photos.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz

Petrus said:


> Good Morning Ecigssa.
> View attachment 108679


Wow! Again, just WOW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

This is where it’s at! Loving these two devices!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

A day at the office with @TheV


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Amir said:


> A day at the office with @TheV
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for having me over bud! It was good to see you again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

@Amir was kind enough to put a super special @smilelykumeenit coil in my Exocet for me.




0.69Ω @ 20W and Hulk is back in happy land!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Mac75

TheV said:


> @Amir was kind enough to put a super special @smilelykumeenit coil in my Exocet for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.69Ω @ 20W and Hulk is back in happy land!



Nice long draws. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

Mac75 said:


> Nice long draws.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is such a lovely experience. My vaping style has migrated to a point where this is just heaven.

Now all I need is that Skyline

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

TheV said:


> Thanks for having me over bud! It was good to see you again



You’re most welcome man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Aneego

Braaing for the family this evening. It's my first time vaping on Panama in my Billet Box and it is absolutely fantastic! As @Rob Fisher would say, it's a chicken dinner

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## KZOR

At the Cape Vape Meet earlier this afternoon. Met-up with @ddk1979 and @Comrad Juju. Prefer the smaller vape meets without the psychos and freebee hunters.  Bought some new juice of which i find the Yogichew the most enjoyable.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Mahir

KZOR said:


> At the Cape Vape Meet earlier this afternoon. Met-up with @ddk1979 and @Comrad Juju. Prefer the smaller vape meets without the psychos and freebee hunters.  Bought some new juice of which i find the Yogichew the most enjoyable.
> View attachment 108793



Nice! Earl of Windsor is my favorite juice of Zeki's Pompous pom

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

GProv and Hussar RDTA BF!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Ubi786

HALF X SOUL





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## TheV

New cap on my Wasp thanks to @Amir

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## shaun2707

TheV said:


> New cap on my Wasp thanks to @Amir




That’s purty dude... looks the tits and suits that atty nicely!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

shaun2707 said:


> That’s purty dude... looks the tits and suits that atty nicely!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bud. I'm still enjoying the Wasp and the Alien just keeps on trucking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gusto Mini Halo version! What a neat and excellent little device!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Comrad Juju

Rob Fisher said:


> Gusto Mini Halo version! What a neat and excellent little device!
> View attachment 108808



Halo version?

Anything different from the standard one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

@Marechal, any specific reason you dislike the Alien with the Wasp?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Comrad Juju said:


> Halo version?
> 
> Anything different from the standard one?



Nope I don't think so... apart from the fact that it comes with Halo Juices... not sure what the normal one comes with...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marechal

TheV said:


> @Marechal, any specific reason you dislike the Alien with the Wasp?


Sorry bud .... touched while scrolling with banana fingers on small screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Comrad Juju said:


> Halo version?
> 
> Anything different from the standard one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The halo branding means exactly what @Rob Fisher said, comes with halo juices, the normal version or the version you get in South Africa currently, comes with element nic salts, so u will see the NS20 element branding on it. Exactly the same devices. And my favourite little thing currently. 

@Rob Fisher is the halo pods also nic salts? Would be interesting to try out new pods in this device to compare

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

@Stosta, the MiniVolt is still loved in this house... just thought I'd let you know 





And it looks the absolute business with the new black cap on the Wasp!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

TheV said:


> @Stosta, the MiniVolt is still loved in this house... just thought I'd let you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it looks the absolute business with the new black cap on the Wasp!


Glad its getting some use! That really does look nice with the black cap!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Stosta said:


> Glad its getting some use! That really does look nice with the black cap!


I still owe you that beer! I have not forgotten. Vapecon got a bit nuts

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> @Stosta, the MiniVolt is still loved in this house... just thought I'd let you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it looks the absolute business with the new black cap on the Wasp!


That looks good. Might just make me get a black wasp nano for the wifes minivolt

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> That looks good. Might just make me get a black wasp nano for the wifes minivolt


For the price you absolutely can't go wrong!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

TheV said:


> I still owe you that beer! I have not forgotten. Vapecon got a bit nuts


Yeah it really did get put of hand! 

Next time I come up state I'll call in that beer favour for sure!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Stosta said:


> Yeah it really did get put of hand!
> 
> Next time I come up state I'll call in that beer favour for sure!


Please do bud! Will be cool to spend more than 2 minutes with you this time 
If I take a road trip that side, I shall shout.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hopefully this is one of the last cups of hospital coffee (but it is good coffee). My daughter is doing really well and hopefully we will get to take her home in a day or two. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Comrad Juju

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope I don't think so... apart from the fact that it comes with Halo Juices... not sure what the normal one comes with...



Sounds good

The normal ones comes with elements juice. Hopefully the halo juice will be available soon in SA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Hopefully this is one of the last cups of hospital coffee (but it is good coffee). My daughter is doing really well and hopefully we will get to take her home in a day or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Marvellous news @Rob Fisher 
Holding thumbs

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pixstar

Rob Fisher said:


> Hopefully this is one of the last cups of hospital coffee (but it is good coffee). My daughter is doing really well and hopefully we will get to take her home in a day or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best wishes for a quick recovery!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB with Sting Prod Panels and some Flower Power!

​

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stephen

Odis O Genny sitting on a Vulcan Mod. This combo is making today a happy vape day....

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Mahir

Sunday fun day in Cape Town

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Jengz

After a long day of fasting, this is good!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Jengz said:


> View attachment 108876
> After a long day of fasting, this is good!



Love the setup you are running, but that wasp looks funny with a tip on it. I have seen and used @TheV wasp multiple times and it seems suited to the cap look only. In my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Mahir said:


> Sunday fun day in Cape Town
> View attachment 108874



Thats such a cool photo @Mahir !
Are you out at sea?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

antonherbst said:


> Love the setup you are running, but that wasp looks funny with a tip on it. I have seen and used @TheV wasp multiple times and it seems suited to the cap look only. In my opinion.


Hahaha ay I agree man but I need a drip tip, tried long and hard without one but looks will have to be sacrificed here for comfort

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Jengz said:


> Hahaha ay I agree man but I need a drip tip, tried long and hard without one but looks will have to be sacrificed here for comfort



I would suggest you speak with @hands to make something that is better matching to the wasp color and it might make me feel better. . Your mods your taste and liking. Enjoy the setup and vape on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Jengz said:


> Hahaha ay I agree man but I need a drip tip, tried long and hard without one but looks will have to be sacrificed here for comfort


Nothing wrong with that man. You are doing all this nonsense for the vaping experience, not the looks.
I know @Tanja also put a tip on her Wasp (much like yours) and she is very pleased with it.
I even tried a tip on mine for a while but decided I like the feel without it better.
Each to their own and whatever makes you happy, right

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another GEM (well two GEM's) picked up in Paris... the Amber Mod DNA75 is a work of art as is the Pico V2 from Japan! The Pico is for low wattage high flavour vaping... I'm running a 0.69Ω Ni 26g coil at 18 watts and the flavour is on point! Not the easiest build because the spaces are very small and hence the flavour and the deck is a floating deck which adds to the complexity of the build... but so worth the effort.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Halfdaft

Rob Fisher said:


> Another GEM (well two GEM's) picked up in Paris... the Amber Mod DNA75 is a work of art as is the Pico V2 from Japan! The Pico is for low wattage high flavour vaping... I'm running a 0.69Ω Ni 26g coil at 18 watts and the flavour is on point! Not the easiest build because the spaces are very small and hence the flavour and the deck is a floating deck which adds to the complexity of the build... but so worth the effort.
> View attachment 108878
> View attachment 108879
> View attachment 108880
> View attachment 108881


How on earth do you fire that Mr Fisher ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Halfdaft Customs said:


> How on earth do you fire that Mr Fisher ?

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Silver said:


> Thats such a cool photo @Mahir !
> Are you out at sea?


I'm going to take a wild guess and say that's nexto fish on the rocks in hout bay? Pic taken across the bay

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905

Sitting in traffic to work...okay Im lying,my office is 3km from my house,but nevertheless this setup never disappoints!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Genosmate

Making things clean or shiny! Still one of my favourite mech squonkers but the CC doesn't get used much because I've got the Monster!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

On my way out to sites. My 2 most favorite setups.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Avo24 still delivers

Such deep rich flavour. Love it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Minikin Boost Kodama Gold edition and Vapor Giant Grey Gold edition!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Rob Fisher said:


> Minikin Boost Kodama Gold edition and Vapor Giant Grey Gold edition!
> View attachment 108915


Wow 
Great setup there @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Avo24 still delivers
> 
> Such deep rich flavour. Love it.


@Silver, that is exactly how I feel about my OL16's. I have tried all these top notch atty's on some new mods, but keep going back to the OL16

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Noseworthy

Aegis with 22mm goon and an apple cinnamon juice that I made this weekend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm a bit of a stunned mullet right now and not sure which squonker or dripper to pick up and put in my hand... I guess it will be the Gloom (because it only arrived today) with the Solo and inside the juicy mango from Nasty Juice!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm a bit of a stunned mullet right now and not sure which squonker or dripper to pick up and put in my hand... I guess it will be the Gloom (because it only arrived today) with the Solo and inside the juicy mango from Nasty Juice!
> View attachment 108942


Mr Fisher ... I'd be more than happy to help you with your predicament by taking that Nova Box out of the equation  (like I can even afford it! haha)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## KZOR

Rob Fisher said:


> not sure which squonker or dripper to pick up


My my but you do enjoy torturing the common folk like me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV

KZOR said:


> My my but you do enjoy torturing the common folk like me.


He is probably sitting in a swiveling chair with a cat on his lap laughing manically

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm a bit of a stunned mullet right now and not sure which squonker or dripper to pick up and put in my hand... I guess it will be the Gloom (because it only arrived today) with the Solo and inside the juicy mango from Nasty Juice!
> View attachment 108942



I would use the vapedroid just cause i have read the full review of it and just plainly love the look of it. 

Enjoy the toys Mr Fisher.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

TheV said:


> He is probably sitting in a swiveling chair with a cat on his lap laughing manically



He isn't... he wishes everyone could have everything they wanted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 7 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> He isn't... he wishes everyone could have everything they wanted.


I'm just teasing Rob! That is not what anyone here thinks of you 
I absolutely love the fact that you share all your toys with us.
Keep up the good work!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Rob Fisher said:


> Gusto Mini Halo version! What a neat and excellent little device!
> View attachment 108808


I want one....

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> He isn't... he wishes everyone could have everything they wanted.


Rob, everyone that knows you knows that you're one cool dude. @TheV did paint a funny mental picture though, and he didn't even have to use the word "lasers"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Amir

Still a flavor boss RDA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## RayDeny

Feeling like a Mech day.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

Amir said:


> Still a flavor boss RDA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! You know who to call when the Hadaly needs a new home hey

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz

Happiness!!! Flavour flavour flavour!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Dripping with my Athena dna mod tonight. Love the setup and the juice.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz

antonherbst said:


> Dripping with my Athena dna mod tonight. Love the setup and the juice.
> View attachment 108982


How’s the other 2 flavours that come in this pack?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm a bit of a stunned mullet right now and not sure which squonker or dripper to pick up and put in my hand... I guess it will be the Gloom (because it only arrived today) with the Solo and inside the juicy mango from Nasty Juice!
> View attachment 108942



@Rob Fisher , this is a glorious collection
I dont even know what they all are or have enough detailed knowledge to properly appreciate these devices
But I know they look amazing

The interesting thing about this picture is there are no Skylines or Billet Boxes!
Hehe

Love it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Dripping with my Athena dna mod tonight. Love the setup and the juice.
> View attachment 108982


Glad to see she is also getting some attention despite all the nice new toys you got

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Jengz said:


> How’s the other 2 flavours that come in this pack?



The pack comes with Mango mist, Berry Flurry and Lemon crisp. They all have a very soft smooth flavor in the designed fruit and menthol. I have found that depending on my mod setup the different flavors come out. Regulated (dripping and RTA) bring the fruit to taste and some menthol - not to little thou, strong enough to taste it. Then in my only mechanical mod the REO the menthol is a lot stronger and the fruit mix takes a back seat.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Glad to see she is also getting some attention despite all the nice new toys you got



She still treats me well so no use to put her on the back burner. She delivers a strong flavor and "moerse" clouds with the sapor v2 rda.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

Black on Black on Black

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> Black on Black on Black



Super photo @TheV !
Love the vapour coming out the tip
It looks like a teapot with hot tea inside. Hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Super photo @TheV !
> Love the vapour coming out the tip
> It looks like a teapot with hot tea inside. Hehe


Thanks @Silver 
The coffee was steaming hot so I decided the tip at least needs to join in

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Flava

Silver said:


> Avo24 still delivers
> 
> Such deep rich flavour. Love it.


hi. what's your preferred build in this tank?
i've tried a few but never got it to the point where it was wow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Flava said:


> hi. what's your preferred build in this tank?
> i've tried a few but never got it to the point where it was wow.



I have tried a few builds @Flava but have settled the last few months on a 26g NI80 dual coil.
2.5mm ID for each coil. Its 8 wraps each. Final resistance about 0.35-0.4 ohms. CB2 wicks, not dangling too far in. Thinned a bit from the coil downwards (bow tie method)

Have been vaping strong tobacco blends in there. Its strange, i never enjoyed lung hitting tobaccoes until this atty. Half open airflow. Lowish power - only 25 Watts. And short toots. (1sec, maybe 2sec max) But the juice is about 12-14mg so it has a lovely strong vibe!!

If i open the airflow too much, then the flavour dissipates. Theres a point where its just perfect and rich.

Am keen to try "@Yiannaki's" triple parallel single coil soon to see how that goes but for quite a while I have been loving the setup i have.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Flava

Silver said:


> I have tried a few builds @Flava but have settled the last few months on a 26g NI80 dual coil.
> 2.5mm ID for each coil. Its 8 wraps each. Final resistance about 0.35-0.4 ohms. CB2 wicks, not dangling too far in. Thinned a bit from the coil downwards (bow tie method)
> 
> Have been vaping strong tobacco blends in there. Its strange, i never enjoyed lung hitting tobaccoes until this atty. Half open airflow. Lowish power - only 25 Watts. And short toots. (1sec, maybe 2sec max) But the juice is about 12-14mg so it has a lovely strong vibe!!
> 
> If i open the airflow too much, then the flavour dissipates. Theres a point where its just perfect and rich.
> 
> Am keen to try "@Yiannaki's" triple parallel single coil soon to see how that goes but for quite a while I have been loving the setup i have.


Thanks @Silver will try again soon, love the look and feel of the avocado but the builds i tried were always bland compared to my reo and ol16 combo...I find myself using that as base line for flavour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> Nice! You know who to call when the Hadaly needs a new home hey



You should definitely try to get one to play with. I think you might like it



Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , this is a glorious collection
> I dont even know what they all are or have enough detailed knowledge to properly appreciate these devices
> But I know they look amazing
> 
> The interesting thing about this picture is there are no Skylines or Billet Boxes!
> Hehe
> 
> Love it



And the real story is with all these fantastic RDA's and Squonkers I use my BB's, Vapor Giant and Skyline most of the time! He is the A-Team!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> You should definitely try to get one to play with. I think you might like it
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a ShenRay Hadaly inbound. It might take a while but it will eventually get here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> And the real story is with all these fantastic RDA's and Squonkers I use my BB's, Vapor Giant and Skyline most of the time! He is the A-Team!
> View attachment 108988



Oh that is a beautiful collection you have there running the A team. Wow. 

When you have time and the full collection in one place could you take a new photo for your vape family? I love to see the vape gear you find and share with us.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bryce

Rocking the captians





Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rafique

Rob Fisher said:


> And the real story is with all these fantastic RDA's and Squonkers I use my BB's, Vapor Giant and Skyline most of the time! He is the A-Team!
> View attachment 108988



How do you find the Pico @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rafique said:


> How do you find the Pico @Rob Fisher



Very good flavour but a ***** to build and I find the draw a little too tight for my liking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique

Rob Fisher said:


> Very good flavour but a ***** to build and I find the draw a little too tight for my liking.



im deciding on the pico v2 clone though or Berserker, the shape of the berserker throwing me off abit. 

Is the pico glass or plastic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja

My drag took a trip to the caves yesterday... not a great pic... but the drag enjoyed the trip...





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

Hulk and Vader (she got a name!) at the office

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Mac75

TheV said:


> Hulk and Vader (she got a name!) at the office


i see a third mod ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rafique said:


> im deciding on the pico v2 clone though or Berserker, the shape of the berserker throwing me off abit.
> 
> Is the pico glass or plastic



High quality plastic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Mac75 said:


> i see a third mod ...


Well spotted @Mac75! That is @DracesBane's Revenger + Ammit 25 combo  Lovely setup

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## DracesBane

TheV said:


> Well spotted @Mac75! That is @DracesBane's Revenger + Ammit 25 combo  Lovely setup


It's always there. Always close, just around the corner, watching, waiting, ready for vape time anytime, anywhere

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

After a minor 1 hour elbow grease maintenance session a treasure is revealed and even protected by the Harrison himself.
Felt like some tube time.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Noseworthy

Coil art copper mech with 22mm goon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> Hulk and Vader (she got a name!) at the office



@TheV strikes again with an epic shot of a vaping duo
Hulk n Vader

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> @TheV strikes again with an epic shot of a vaping duo
> Hulk n Vader


Thanks @Silver. I'm having such an amazing experience with these 2 at the moment.
I have some special atty's coming in for Vader ... Hulk is almost perfect. Mr @hands is busy crafting a tip for her!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## Amir

Happy place 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Jp1905

Amir said:


> Happy place
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That Molly is gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius

Resistance is futile!





Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Amir

Jp1905 said:


> That Molly is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



She’s a real treasure and inspired the revival of the hadaly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## antonherbst

A good morning vape. 
A nice cookie juice. 
A Nescafe gold cappuccino. 

=

Vaping heaven in the morning.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## BioHAZarD

Happy Happy place

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Skyline on top of the CLX-Z is still my number one device of all time!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> The Skyline on top of the CLX-Z is still my number one device of all time!
> View attachment 109260



It';s so beautiful it's my number 1 too and it's not even mine lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tanja

Rob Fisher said:


> The Skyline on top of the CLX-Z is still my number one device of all time!
> View attachment 109260


It's a stunning mod! I love it!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

For those rainy days in jhb! @Halfdaft Customs

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## antonherbst

Tanja said:


> It's a stunning mod! I love it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


How about vape check lady? I can not remember when last you did a picture of your running setup?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Halfdaft

Oppi day 1.. relaxing at camp

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Noseworthy

Halfdaft Customs said:


> View attachment 109284
> Oppi day 1.. relaxing at camp



Them legs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dreadside



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Switching over to some mech vaping, nothing I’ve tried hits harder than this damaged beaut!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Why is it damaged @Jengz ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Silver said:


> Why is it damaged @Jengz ?


Haha just the outside is all scratched because of my wedding ring... it still functions 100% but Yoh it looks like it got hit by nuclear weapons, it’s like the Nokia 3310 of mods, you will never find another.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Day 2 in the Cotton and damn now Im starting to love this juice!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> Haha just the outside is all scratched because of my wedding ring... it still functions 100% but Yoh it looks like it got hit by nuclear weapons, it’s like the Nokia 3310 of mods, you will never find another.



Thanks @Jengz 
I hear you on the Nokia 3310 comparison.
So this must be a heck of a tough mod then!
Loved those old Nokias - they just worked and worked and worked, no matter what.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Decided to swap the Sigelei Kaos with the Sigelei Fuchai 213, from my cousin..still rocking the Troll RDA

Think I might just keep it

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## r0ckf1re

Snowwolf and Cleito 120 with some frosteez






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrDeedz

coz its FRY YAY yippeee khai YAY MOTHER VAPERS!!! LOL

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SEAN P

All VGOD today...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Jengz

Flashback Friday! My word it’s been a while

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

...happy weekend to y'all !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Jengz said:


> Flashback Friday! My word it’s been a while
> View attachment 109402


Yoh @Jengz where did you dig this one out of ?!?! #Classic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

Jengz said:


> Flashback Friday! My word it’s been a while
> View attachment 109402




Those were solid mods, I like that series. Takes me back

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amber Mod with Steam Tuner Tankit on top!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR

Freshly recoiled with framed staples and CB v2 wicked Hadaly twins ready for the weekend.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

Traffic companion





Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

iPanther meets his new baby sister.






Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz

Literally vaping off all these today, an afternoon well spent!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Jp1905

Mini vape meet with @DirtyD in the office


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hand Check today is a Skyline kind of Day!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Tanja

Rob Fisher said:


> Hand Check today is a Skyline kind of Day!
> View attachment 109478
> View attachment 109479
> View attachment 109480
> View attachment 109481


Damn! I absolutely love your mods! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Reo / RM2 with a Blackbird blend

Thumper

Still my king of tobacco MTL

Flavour is rich and dense
Throat hit is steam train like
Simplicity and reliability of this device is exemplary

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## acorn

Not the usual hand check, but one step closer to the elusive perfect coffee vape...now to wait another 30 days.





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## UzziTherion

Have an awesome weekend vape fam







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Jengz

Can’t get enough of this pink lemonade!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Jengz said:


> View attachment 109494
> 
> Can’t get enough of this pink lemonade!


That Element Pink Lemonade is awesome. First tried the pod version in my little Gusto. Ok..ish. Then the bottle version in my brother in law's BB - WOW - layered and tangy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Jengz

Andre said:


> That Element Pink Lemonade is awesome. First tried the pod version in my little Gusto. Ok..ish. Then the bottle version in my brother in law's BB - WOW - layered and tangy!


This pink lemonade is for me like xxx is for @Rob Fisher , I absolutely love it! I haven’t tried it in my bb though strangely enough, will do so tomorrow! Thanks for that heads up!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

acorn said:


> Not the usual hand check, but one step closer to the elusive perfect coffee vape...now to wait another 30 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk



Awesome @acorn
Looking forward to hearing more when you vape it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## acorn

Silver said:


> Awesome @acorn
> Looking forward to hearing more when you vape it


Will do @Silver, patience is apparently key on this one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius

Lovely Saturday afternoon.






Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Cornelius said:


> Lovely Saturday afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



Call me crazy but I still have mad love for the nebox 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jengz

Early working sundays! How I much rather be on the first tee box!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mahir

I still can't get over how tiny this little kit is

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

BumbleBee said:


> Rob, everyone that knows you knows that you're one cool dude. @TheV did paint a funny mental picture though, and he didn't even have to use the word "lasers"


I have some awesome lasers... Can burn stuff with it  
I have even managed to light a braai with my laser!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Christos said:


> I have some awesome lasers... Can burn stuff with it
> I have even managed to light a braai with my laser!


Now you just need to fit those lasers to some sharks and you're on your way to world domination 

My experience with lasers only goes as far as driving cats and dogs up the wall

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Amir

BumbleBee said:


> Now you just need to fit those lasers to some sharks and you're on your way to world domination
> 
> My experience with lasers only goes as far as driving cats and dogs up the wall



That’s so cruel. I’ve only went as far as making my son run into walls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV

Hulk being a treat after a long weekend at Oppikoppi

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## KB_314

Cyclone at 0.9ohms on a Reo/Woodvil, stock air-hole, 2mm id, 28g kanthal. Old-school!
Still one of the most direct, flavourful mtl vapes around imho.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Hulk being a treat after a long weekend at Oppikoppi


Transformer pants an vader slippers. Lmao

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

BioHAZarD said:


> Transformer pants an vader slippers. Lmao


I'm sure @TheV also wears white socks with formal shoes etc...
And owns crocs

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> I'm sure @TheV also wears white socks with formal shoes etc...
> And owns crocs


Lmao. I think he is detoxing from oppikoppi. Surprised not to see a 5l water bottle.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Transformer pants an vader slippers. Lmao


Growing old is mandatory. Growing up is optional 


Christos said:


> I'm sure @TheV also wears white socks with formal shoes etc...
> And owns crocs


What formal shoes? 


BioHAZarD said:


> Lmao. I think he is detoxing from oppikoppi. Surprised not to see a 5l water bottle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


The bottle of water is close by but not much detoxing required. Advantages of not drinking. Running around all weekend and lack of sleep still taxes the body though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

Monday traffic

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Marek_710

Lot of hate on the Nebox but if wicked right, she is a lil workhorsebut the Invader always *invading*

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Last leg of this trip for the Cue - Lagos to Yola via Abuja. A fair surrogate 






Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## antonherbst

Here i am today back in the office and alot of catching up to do on work and ecigssa responsibilities. My desk check for today is the trusty REO with VK grape and the Athena with Yoga cookie. Then a large cup of Nescafe gold and water to keep hydrated.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Marek_710 said:


> View attachment 109609
> 
> Lot of hate on the Nebox but if wicked right, she is a lil workhorsebut the Invader always *invading*



White Nebox looks nice @Marek_710

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Last leg of this trip for the Cue - Lagos to Yola via Abuja. A fair surrogate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk



safe travels @RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Here i am today back in the office and alot of catching up to do on work and ecigssa responsibilities. My desk check for today is the trusty REO with VK grape and the Athena with Yoga cookie. Then a large cup of Nescafe gold and water to keep hydrated.
> View attachment 109618


There is one thing wrong with that picture ... you know what I'm going to say right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

My last 120ml of Calamity Jane. Code Red  on stock level.





Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> There is one thing wrong with that picture ... you know what I'm going to say right?



Well i recon it could be a couple of things so select one and let me know how close i came to it. 

1. Where is my bb?
2. The coffee is not with you at blue crane.
3. No xxx juice.
4. The vape juices are swoped around?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Mahir said:


> I still can't get over how tiny this little kit is
> View attachment 109527


is that the standard panels from Sir Vape? looks like it has a more blue than grey tone that is reflected on the stock photos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

BioHAZarD said:


> My last 120ml of Calamity Jane. Code Red  on stock level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



I expect a similar type of vape mail like @Rob Fisher with his VM xxx juice from you @BioHAZarD with your new favourite juice?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Well i recon it could be a couple of things so select one and let me know how close i came to it.
> 
> 1. Where is my bb?
> 2. The coffee is not with you at blue crane.
> 3. No xxx juice.
> 4. The vape juices are swoped around?


It is number 1  BB needs to be in the picture otherwise you're doing it wrong  hehe
But number 2 is also a valid point! Soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> It is number 1  BB needs to be in the picture otherwise you're doing it wrong  hehe
> But number 2 is also a valid point! Soon



Funny. The bb was used for the vape cloud (not really seen) in the picture.

And yes i am planning my schedule for the next 2 weeks today so i will make sure the coffee is part of it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Funny. The bb was used for the vape cloud (not really seen) in the picture.
> 
> And yes i am planning my schedule for the next 2 weeks today so i will make sure the coffee is part of it.


Looking forward to it man. Keep me posted

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

antonherbst said:


> I expect a similar type of vape mail like @Rob Fisher with his VM xxx juice from you @BioHAZarD with your new favourite juice?


Working on it  2.5 liters may be a bit excessive though

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

BioHAZarD said:


> Working on it  2.5 liters may be a bit excessive though



Never, will that be enough juice. Go for it. I am considering the same type of bulk with VM xxx juice for my REO.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

antonherbst said:


> Never, will that be enough juice. Go for it. I am considering the same type of bulk with VM xxx juice for my REO.


sure thing buddy. ill send you my bank details to fund said purchase  many thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

VapeDroid and Tanko for today!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> VapeDroid and Tanko for today!
> View attachment 109623



So much like for that mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

antonherbst said:


> So much like for that mod.



Yip I have to say it's one of my favourites... which is strange because I'm not a fan of big 26650 mods but the VapeDroid looks awesome and works like a dream and is really comfortable in the paw.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip I have to say it's one of my favourites... which is strange because I'm not a fan of big 26650 mods but the VapeDroid looks awesome and works like a dream and is really comfortable in the paw.
> View attachment 109628


Love the shirt. oh yeah the mod is kewl too

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip I have to say it's one of my favourites... which is strange because I'm not a fan of big 26650 mods but the VapeDroid looks awesome and works like a dream and is really comfortable in the paw.
> View attachment 109628



That just looks amazing @Rob Fisher thanks for the FOMO with this mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip I have to say it's one of my favourites... which is strange because I'm not a fan of big 26650 mods but the VapeDroid looks awesome and works like a dream and is really comfortable in the paw.
> View attachment 109628


That hoodie is a classic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

BB and Petite Sky getting to know one another

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mahir

BioHAZarD said:


> is that the standard panels from Sir Vape? looks like it has a more blue than grey tone that is reflected on the stock photos



I think it was the lighting in the room. It is Grey panels, from sir vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Mahir said:


> I think it was the lighting in the room. It is Grey panels, from sir vape


K thanks. Had a beautiful shimmer to it.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

My “deadpool” mod with standard tank

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JohannB

Eager to try out these two...

Just arrived...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

BioHAZarD said:


> BB and Petite Sky getting to know one another
> 
> View attachment 109652



This is my go-to set ups

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

Amir said:


> This is my go-to set ups


Nice

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Black panels on the bb for daily wear and tear protection. And its my in the hand at this moment aswell.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

BioHAZarD said:


> BB and Petite Sky getting to know one another
> 
> View attachment 109652



Petite looks very nice @BioHAZarD 
The outer frame reminds me a bit of the snowwolf
Whats the black part in the front panel? Is that the screen or the fire button?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> Petite looks very nice @BioHAZarD
> The outer frame reminds me a bit of the snowwolf
> Whats the black part in the front panel? Is that the screen or the fire button?


Yeah it's the screen. Very happy with the little one. Works very nice with the skyclone  

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny

I am loving this refill bottle!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 109812


I really don't see the appeal of 3D printed mods, but this one is the only one so far that speaks to me, R2D2 kicks ass!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## picautomaton

my first squonker

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

picautomaton said:


> my first squonker
> View attachment 109819



How you finding it @picautomaton ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Two handed vaping 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

Amir said:


> Two handed vaping
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seeing as you have new toys and probably don't mind playing around... can I requests a shot of the Entheon on the Therion without the beauty ring?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

TheV said:


> Seeing as you have new toys and probably don't mind playing around... can I requests a shot of the Entheon on the Therion without the beauty ring?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Amir said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the pic. It looks even better like that!
What a setup  Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Pilkington

My latest addition

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Strawberries and icing sugar

Skyline lurking in the background

I like strawberries!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Both BBs in commission now. First solo build on iPanther Exocet - surprisingly easy and still smooth one and a half tanks later. Another toy ticked @Silver 






Tails maybe a bit long, but as @TheV said: it is very forgiving









Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Strawberries and icing sugar
> 
> Skyline lurking in the background
> 
> I like strawberries!


Love everything about that photo @Silver!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Both BBs in commission now. First solo build on iPanther Exocet - surprisingly easy and still smooth one and a half tanks later. Another toy ticked @Silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tails maybe a bit long, but as @TheV said: it is very forgiving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well done man! I still have to do my first solo rebuild at some point... hoping it goes as smoothly as yours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> Well done man! I still have to do my first solo rebuild at some point... hoping it goes as smoothly as yours



@TheV - I'm sure you will find it easy. 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## antonherbst

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Both BBs in commission now. First solo build on iPanther Exocet - surprisingly easy and still smooth one and a half tanks later. Another toy ticked @Silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tails maybe a bit long, but as @TheV said: it is very forgiving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That purple bb stil needs a name. Almost like an Ultron, bit then i remembered you like female heros. So search continues

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

@Silver please fix my duplicate post again. Not sure why this happens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

antonherbst said:


> That purple bb stil needs a name. Almost like an Ultron, bit then i remembered you like female heros. So search continues



@antonherbst - I know, the name will come to me. 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @antonherbst - I know, the name will come to me.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Good. I have tried to look for name for mine but nothing yet. She is stil nameless

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

#deskcheck
Nameless bb
Yoga eliquid
Nescafe gold coffee
Own made rusks

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 109812


I really think we need to get a "Jealous" rating on here!

Badass R2-D2 busting right through your mod, love it Rob!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Nameless bb


Rogue ... use it, don't use it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Rogue ... use it, don't use it



I was also given the suggestion of Caffeina - goddess of coffee.

I have a difficult choice to make here. 
Lets put it to the forum.

Like rating for Caffeina
Winner rating for Rogue

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## RayDeny

Claymore is back in rotation. Still love this button.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Muneer

Earth mother GAIA



The GEMZ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Healthy  Happy  Healthy

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

antonherbst said:


> That purple bb stil needs a name. Almost like an Ultron, bit then i remembered you like female heros. So search continues


And she has a name: iRaven

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing another of these starter kits... this is the Phix that a lot of people were using in Paris... it's a simple pop in pod like the Twisp Cue... well made and the spearmint mod was quite nice... but I prefer my Cue.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Seemo.wm

Afternoon snacks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Testing another of these starter kits... this is the Phix that a lot of people were using in Paris... it's a simple pop in pod like the Twisp Cue... well made and the spearmint mod was quite nice... but I prefer my Cue.
> View attachment 109997
> View attachment 109998
> View attachment 109999



Cool @Rob Fisher !
Whats the mah of the battery? Does it say anywhere?

I see their juice is only 18mg and 1.5 ml volume versus Twisp Cue's 24mg and 2ml.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Cool @Rob Fisher !
> Whats the mah of the battery? Does it say anywhere?
> 
> I see their juice is only 18mg and 1.5 ml volume versus Twisp Cue's 24mg and 2ml.




Height – 110mm
Width – 19 mm
Depth – 10.75mm
Pod capacity – 1.5 mL or “400 – 440 puffs”
Output wattage – 3.7v
Battery capacity – 280 mAh or “220 puffs”
Nicotine level – 5% nicotine by volume
Coil type – ceramic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Height – 110mm
> Width – 19 mm
> Depth – 10.75mm
> Pod capacity – 1.5 mL or “400 – 440 puffs”
> Output wattage – 3.7v
> Battery capacity – 280 mAh or “220 puffs”
> Nicotine level – 5% nicotine by volume
> Coil type – ceramic



Thanks @Rob Fisher 280mah, very similar to the Twisp Cue

Interesting how they say their 1.5ml is about 400-440 puffs whereas Twisp's 2ml is about 350 puffs.
Maybe Twisp's coil is lower ohmage at 1 ohm and using more power.

Lol nicotine 5%. Thats not what it says on the pod, i think its 18mg or 1.8% by volume

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Oops, made a mistake, Twisp Cue's batt is 350 mah

Seems like on paper the Twisp Cue kicks the Phix when it comes to specs

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Waine

I stripped the Geekvape Mech Pro. (Nothing “Pro” about it) Cleaned it out with iso and lubed it with some Copper compound grease. Working like a rocket. No hot button! Even on a low build on the Goon at 0.18 ohms. Excellent combination when you get the hot button issue fixed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Shifty

This morning on my way home from night shift. It makes my trip in traffic more bearable






Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RobMcMaster

My first squonker and loving it



Next to my (current) daily banger

Reactions: Like 12 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

RobMcMaster said:


> My first squonker and loving it
> View attachment 110037
> 
> 
> Next to my (current) daily banger
> View attachment 110038



Looks very nice @RobMcMaster 
Im interested to hear your opinions on squonking (from a first time point of view) and on the setup you have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

RobMcMaster said:


> My first squonker and loving it
> View attachment 110037
> 
> 
> Next to my (current) daily banger
> View attachment 110038



Looking good @RobMcMaster. waiting patiently for my second try at sqounking to come to give squonking another go. Will post a similar pic as soon as aramex visits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny

Battery life is nothing like the B.B. but I’m loving the Gambit and Therion combo.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## acorn

O Solo (e) Mio - The sun that's upon your face...Blissfull vape





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst

Office bound again today so i am coffee, rusks and awesome mod vaping today.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## antonherbst

acorn said:


> O Solo (e) Mio - The sun that's upon your face...Blissfull vape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk



A damn good looking setup you have there. If the reo didnt tick all the boxes for me i would have taken the therion as my mod. So in theory the therion is my second most favorite squonker on the market. Enjoy the vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Office bound again today so i am coffee, rusks and awesome mod vaping today.
> View attachment 110043


I see the BB naming ratings are tied ... maybe you need a dedicated help me name my BB thread with a poll?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> I see the BB naming ratings are tied ... maybe you need a dedicated help me name my BB thread with a poll?



I have seen that, but i am taking an executive decision here and taking Rogue for the Win. The name just sticks with me more than Caffeina.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dexter305

Goon V1.5 with my first attempt at fused Clapton (26g A1/36G NICr80). Vaping on some CJ... this stuff is heaven!!! Everything sits on my trusty Therion. The DNA75c board is just miles ahead of anything out there!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BioHAZarD

Dexter305 said:


> View attachment 110060
> 
> Goon V1.5 with my first attempt at fused Clapton (26g A1/36G NICr80). Vaping on some CJ... this stuff is heaven!!! Everything sits on my trusty Therion. The DNA75c board is just miles ahead of anything out there!!!


nice wallpaper 

yup that CJ is something else

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

Another attempt at squonking, thank @KB_314 

Let's see what the hadaly hype is about

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Dexter305 said:


> View attachment 110060
> 
> Goon V1.5 with my first attempt at fused Clapton (26g A1/36G NICr80). Vaping on some CJ... this stuff is heaven!!! Everything sits on my trusty Therion. The DNA75c board is just miles ahead of anything out there!!!


Have gone through 500mls of the stuff and still going strong 
@method1 made a winner here

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dexter305

BioHAZarD said:


> Have gone through 500mls of the stuff and still going strong
> @method1 made a winner here


I heard about the hype and just had to try it for myself. I tested it a few times in a subohm tank but didn't buy it because the flavour was so muted. the other day I decided to just buy a bottle and when I dripped it for the first time... OH MY!!!! Just hate the dripper bottle, it made me spill F$#k&n half a bottle the other night!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

What an awesum juice and awesum service too @vapelab @Goku's cloud @Boost @keyaam





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BioHAZarD

Dexter305 said:


> I heard about the hype and just had to try it for myself. I tested it a few times in a subohm tank but didn't buy it because the flavour was so muted. the other day I decided to just buy a bottle and when I dripped it for the first time... OH MY!!!! Just hate the dripper bottle, it made me spill F$#k&n half a bottle the other night!


oh geeze that sucks
I find low power setups work best for flavor on this juice 
my BB is 0.34 @ 28w
my squonker is abt 0.75 at 22w

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Rafique said:


> Another attempt at squonking, thank @KB_314
> 
> Let's see what the hadaly hype is about
> 
> View attachment 110062


Hahaaa, hijacking your thread didn’t result in a win for me! Happy for you bud, awesome looking setup, hope she serves you well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Sick in bed with a stomach bug, can’t eat but sure as hell can vape... my two favourite local juices accompanying me through this! Winners

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Goku's cloud

JsPLAYn said:


> What an awesum juice and awesum service too @vapelab @Goku's cloud @Boost @keyaam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


WOW this Peppermint Pudding is truly amazing! thanks for the support brother! enjoy and see ya soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor

Everyone meet Charlotte the Harlot

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Cor said:


> Everyone meet Charlotte the Harlot


So beautiful. Does she do sleep overs  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Waine

My office vape today. The CONSVR Mech with XXX in a Goon 24. No “matchy-matchy” but I’m a very happy chappie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Cor

BioHAZarD said:


> So beautiful. Does she do sleep overs
> 
> Sent from the abyss


 how could you @BioHAZarD she's not that kind of a Harlot

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Amir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## BioHAZarD

Cor said:


> how could you @BioHAZarD she's not that kind of a Harlot


LMAO - with those red tones oooohhhhh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Amir said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


beautiful combo buddy

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> beautiful combo buddy


You totally need an Ohmsmium for your Skyline

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> You totally need an Ohmsmium for your Skyline


NO NO NO don't get me started again.

you must be careful calling it a skyline is a punishable offence in these areas

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> NO NO NO don't get me started again.
> 
> you must be careful calling it a skyline is a punishable offence in these areas


I'll call it a Scyline then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> I'll call it a Scyline then


Love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> I'll call it a Scyline then


almost as bad as my response last nite with droewors and dresses

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> almost as bad as my response last nite with droewors and dresses


I had a good laugh at that 
What you do in the privacy of your own home is your business hey

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Repurposed @hands hadaly tip for the BB in afternoon traffic





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Repurposed @hands hadaly tip for the BB in afternoon traffic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss


What a little fatty! I love it

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> What a little fatty! I love it



And you just spoke about that exact atty.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> What a little fatty! I love it


Fits with your lounge photos 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV

Oh man, I'm enjoying this one!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## CeeJay

Haven't done one of these in a while, my phone went for a swim. Luckily I had a new TI Reload RDA to keep me company. Loving this thing, has more restricted vape than my Goons but flavour for days

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

Selfie and my reliable merlin mini. Enjoying the amazing choc mint juice from ADV

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## CeeJay

TheV said:


> Oh man, I'm enjoying this one!


I so badly want a small setup like that, I have a goon LP that's waiting for me to find a suitable mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Selfie and my reliable merlin mini. Enjoying the amazing choc mint juice from ADV
> View attachment 110103


Love the selfie! 

Sounds like that Chocmint Shake is best in the Merlin Mini for you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Love the selfie!
> 
> Sounds like that Chocmint Shake is best in the Merlin Mini for you?


 Yes it is. The bb just does not compare in flavor here. Think when i am finnish with this merlin tank ill put the rest of the bb tank into here. Find an other juice for the bb.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

CeeJay said:


> I so badly want a small setup like that, I have a goon LP that's waiting for me to find a suitable mod



The minivolt mod is amazingly small and packs a strong punch when used with correct atty setup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

CeeJay said:


> I so badly want a small setup like that, I have a goon LP that's waiting for me to find a suitable mod


Goon LP is a 24mm, right? Would probably look awesome on a Tarot Nano

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Cor said:


> Everyone meet Charlotte the Harlot



Congrats @Cor, looks lovely
Wishing you well with it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Have rewicked the Insider inside the Tankit on top of the AMber Mod and I think I may have solved the dry hit with Insider issue!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I had forgotten how much I love the Solo! And on the Gloom it's the Bees Knees!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> Have rewicked the Insider inside the Tankit on top of the AMber Mod and I think I may have solved the dry hit with Insider issue!
> 
> View attachment 110118


Oh do tell more Mr Fisher?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

TheV said:


> Oh do tell more Mr Fisher?!



The solution is much less wicking and no tails in the juice holes and the tail just resting on the top of the juice holes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fourth rebuild of the night... all set for the weekend... Armor with Entheon on top done and dusted!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## RayDeny

Rob Fisher said:


> The solution is much less wicking and no tails in the juice holes and the tail just resting on the top of the juice holes.



It feels a bit wrong using such a little wick but that’s the only way to stop the dry hits and amazingly no leakage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Waine

Office vape today. The Rig V3 and the old Velocity V1 22mm RDA. I still can never get used to the silly, loose airflow system on this Velocity. Nevertheless, with dual 22ga Kanthal, 3mm ID @0.21 Ohms, I am getting an average to pleasing vape.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

Choices for the afternoon. It is very difficult with such amazing setups and juices.




Reo and bb rewicked and juice filled. Now for a weekend.

Have a good one guys.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Choices for the afternoon. It is very difficult with such amazing setuos and juices.
> 
> View attachment 110201
> 
> 
> Reo and bb rewicked and juice filled. Now for a weekend.
> 
> Have a good one guys.


What a lovely combo of devices and juices you have there man!
Awesome weekend for you

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

@Rob Fisher, I hope you approve of this one  ... Finally getting around to BB + XXX

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Jp1905

TheV said:


> @Rob Fisher, I hope you approve of this one  ... Finally getting around to BB + XXX



Is this real XXX or a reinterpretation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Jp1905 said:


> Is this real XXX or a reinterpretation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Its the porn version of the juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV

Jp1905 said:


> Is this real XXX or a reinterpretation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its real VM XXX. Just decanted. I really dislike the bottles it comes in (most juices come in those bottles).
Also, sharing the 100ml with @antonherbst, so 50ml + 50ml split

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

antonherbst said:


> Its the porn version of the juice.


LMAO

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

BioHAZarD said:


> LMAO
> 
> Sent from the abyss



It was quick and a very bright moment. As a married man that does not happen often as the wife is always right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

antonherbst said:


> It was quick and a very bright moment. As a married man that does not happen often as the wife is always right.


Most definitely. Even when she is totally wrong.  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheV

@RenaldoRheeder, I made a plan for a tip for your Flave

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

The one combo that stays perfect Molly  Hussar Rdta Vikset Cap







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Flava



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Flava said:


>



How does that juice vape with the coffee?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My most favourite setup! BB Nugget, Gold Ti Flo and best Panels in the world from Sting Prod in France!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rafique

Drive through squonking

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Flava

antonherbst said:


> How does that juice vape with the coffee?



Not bad at all. Vanilla cappuccino and some sub ohmed frosteez (healthy-ish desert)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

STM HAS FOUND A HOME!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## BioHAZarD

The return of the mighty kayfun






Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> @RenaldoRheeder, I made a plan for a tip for your Flave



Wow - it looks stunning - I think I must always re-route my vape mail through you . 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Wow - it looks stunning - I think I must always re-route my vape mail through you .
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Giving me 2 months to play with toys ... I'm not gonna complain 
The only problem is when I start getting attached to it ... but we will cross that bridge when I don't show up at the airport  hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> @Rob Fisher, I hope you approve of this one  ... Finally getting around to BB + XXX



Welcome to a whole new world @TheV. If you don't like the XXX, just keep it for our December meet 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> Giving me 2 months to play with toys ... I'm not gonna complain
> The only problem is when I start getting attached to it ... but we will cross that bridge when I don't show up at the airport  hahaha



Did I mention that I'm from Nigeria? The rest of my country folk are down there already. We really look out for each other 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tanja

My life is complete again! Thank you so much @Scouse45! A couple of minor adjustments and it's perfect again!





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine

Trying the Recoil Rebel. Most impressed so far thanks to Mr Greenfellow. 

View attachment 110261


I will give it a few days then pop a review.

View attachment 110262


Right now I am reading and enjoying every drag during my bedtime Vape. The best points so far? Reduced leaking and superb airflow options.

View attachment 110263



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Welcome to a whole new world @TheV. If you don't like the XXX, just keep it for our December meet
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



I doubt that will be happening. The real concern is making sure the 2nd order comes in before the first one runs out!



RenaldoRheeder said:


> Did I mention that I'm from Nigeria? The rest of my country folk are down there already. We really look out for each other
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Motivation to not get attached received 




Tanja said:


> My life is complete again! Thank you so much @Scouse45! A couple of minor adjustments and it's perfect again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Welcome back to your happy place! I think you need 2 ready and prepped Skyline setup ... just in case

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Did I mention that I'm from Nigeria? The rest of my country folk are down there already. We really look out for each other
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Be careful that he does not swop it for the clone.  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

BioHAZarD said:


> Be careful that he does not swop it for the clone.
> 
> Sent from the abyss



I will know - I have the clone already 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I will know - I have the clone already
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



But then again, he is trustworthy, so I'm not concerned 



Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Be careful that he does not swop it for the clone.
> 
> Sent from the abyss


I only look like a skelm ... I'm actually not a kak oke 



RenaldoRheeder said:


> But then again, he is trustworthy, so I'm not concerned
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Thanks for the vote of confidence sir. I shall not let you down

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> I only look like a skelm ... I'm actually not a kak oke
> 
> 
> Thanks for the vote of confidence sir. I shall not let you down


Lmao. Just kidding. I would trust you with my Attie. 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Well this is an interesting trio keeping me occupied

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Friep

Wife said I can buy one today Apple pie my vice this is what she left for me lol:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rob Fisher said:


> The solution is much less wicking and no tails in the juice holes and the tail just resting on the top of the juice holes.



Reward for patience. So just before the planning for the weekend, I saw this @Rob Fisher. I have been very skeptical about the Insider based on all he posts in the forums. Did the build this morning and no dry hits and no leaking. Thanks for the tip

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Tanja

TheV said:


> I doubt that will be happening. The real concern is making sure the 2nd order comes in before the first one runs out!
> 
> 
> Motivation to not get attached received
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back to your happy place! I think you need 2 ready and prepped Skyline setup ... just in case


Tell me about it! Just can't find anything else that I love this much! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

There are no words for this.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Raindance said:


> View attachment 110303
> 
> There are no words for this.


Buy u an ice cold bonaqua litchi water ... some drinkable XXX

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheV

Tanja said:


> Tell me about it! Just can't find anything else that I love this much!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Always good to hear a fellow vaper truly found the absolute right setup for them

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Raindance said:


> View attachment 110303
> 
> There are no words for this.


What a combo! BB+XXX is keeping me company for my morning mixing session

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## E.T.

Ready for the weekend

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> Well this is an interesting trio keeping me occupied



Oh wow, @TheV, the one on the right is so cute!
My gosh its tiny

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Raindance said:


> View attachment 110303
> 
> There are no words for this.



No argument from me @Raindance!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

My Rebel pod is still going in the Twisp Cue...

It doesn't want to get finished. Lol

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Silver said:


> My Rebel pod is still going in the Twisp Cue...
> 
> It doesn't want to get finished. Lol


@Silver, why is Rob's BB in the background? I actually had to go check whom posted this.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> @Silver, why is Rob's BB in the background? I actually had to go check whom posted this.
> 
> Regards



Haha
It was his post above mine on my iPad in the background

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Silver said:


> Haha
> It was his post above mine on my iPad in the background


Lol, I feel silly now. In my confusion it looked like the golden BB was lying on a desk in the background. Time to clean my glasses.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Breakfast compliments of the recent SA trip. Jannie's Boerewors (Port Elizabeth) overseen by iPanther-Insider-XXX. Life is great 






Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz

It is needed to carry 3 when the billet is being enjoyed by a friend... loving the dna75c and the new nic salts flavours in the gusto! Epic! The squonk and hadaly doesn’t need mention as they speak for themselves

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

KZOR said:


> View attachment 110323



So how do you find it@KZOR? Will this take over from my VTInbox?



Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Quick size comparison for shits and giggles 





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## BioHAZarD

With the kayfun on the whiteout it becomes a behemoth 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Quick size comparison for shits and giggles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss


That is a mighty tall setup on the right there!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Something like 18 odd cm 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

BioHAZarD said:


> Something like 18 odd cm
> 
> Sent from the abyss



Thats what she said...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Jp1905 said:


> Thats what she said...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who does not like a good 7 inches  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

two hands, two vapes... good solid mathematics 

Cupti with oontz and Evic with Hardwicks Chocolate Whip ( @method1 you sir are a liquid mixing wizard )

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lil Pinch with Ti Fave 22. Old school baby and it's kicks butt!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Friep

Just love living on the farm



Goon v1.5 and minikin v2

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

Friep said:


> Just love living on the farm
> View attachment 110359
> View attachment 110360
> 
> Goon v1.5 and minikin v2


A view vs a view

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## jamie

Braai & xxx

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Friep

Jengz said:


> View attachment 110361
> 
> A view vs a view


I see your view and raise you a cold one and a braai:


Lovely view @Jengz where is that?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa

I see your wors braai with beer and raise you a tjop braai with BB and "coke"

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## TheV

Oupa said:


> I see your wors braai with beer and raise you a tjop braai with BB and "coke"
> 
> View attachment 110377


@Oupa, that BB is beautiful  ... and that looks like a "vuil coke"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Oupa

Thx @TheV ! Of course its a vuil cokie!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV

Oupa said:


> Thx @TheV ! Of course its a vuil cokie!


Really enjoying the XXX you helped me get in the BB:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Really enjoying the XXX you helped me get in the BB:



That is a winning combination. Some hulk and xxx.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz

Friep said:


> I see your view and raise you a cold one and a braai:
> View attachment 110376
> 
> Lovely view @Jengz where is that?


Hahaha the only cold one I can raise is a big iced cold tank of xxx... northcliff Hill, what our suburbians have to settle for... man what I would do to live a farm life

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep

Jengz said:


> Hahaha the only cold one I can raise is a big iced cold tank of xxx... northcliff Hill, what our suburbians have to settle for... man what I would do to live a farm life



Must say I am learning a lot about the city seems like there are some beautiful places. Normally I try and stay out of the city get a panic attack in traffic if it weren't for vaping I would not go to the city but now I can't stay out of the place.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Jp1905 said:


> Thats what she said...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hey no fair... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Sunday morning vape check. 

Nescafe gold
Frosteez
and
Rogue

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Sunday morning vape check.
> 
> Nescafe gold
> Frosteez
> and
> Rogue
> View attachment 110386


Looks like we have the same idea of a good Sunday morning 




Hulk + XXX
Nespresso Milano
Hadaly + Vanilla Amlond Milk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Looks like we have the same idea of a good Sunday morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hulk + XXX
> Nespresso Milano
> Hadaly + Vanilla Amlond Milk



Sorry but that background looks  like alot more fun at this stage than the coffee and vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Sorry but that background looks  like alot more fun at this stage than the coffee and vape.


The monitor is usually divided up into 3 sections:
left half (1920x2160) is for ecigssa or active browsing
right bottom quarter (1920x1080) is for kodi (trying to make a dent in the backlog)
right top quarter (1920x1080) is for browsing references, comms, juice calculator or active apps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> The monitor is usually divided up into 3 sections:
> left half (1920x2160) is for ecigssa or active browsing
> right bottom quarter (1920x1080) is for kodi (trying to make a dent in the backlog)
> right top quarter (1920x1080) is for browsing references, comms, juice calculator or active apps



I need to get a bigger pc screen for the same type of config. The small 15” is just not cutting it any more. Maybe early next year my vape related sales will drop and i could then use that extra cash for those types of toys. Enjoy the sunday vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> I need to get a bigger pc screen for the same type of config. The small 15” is just not cutting it any more. Maybe early next year my vape related sales will drop and i could then use that extra cash for those types of toys. Enjoy the sunday vape


Definitely worth the investment if you spend enough time on it.
With a 60" monitor you get 4x30" windows which is a really nice amount of space to work (or not work) on

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

The simple life



Enjoy the sunday vapes forum members.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Milktart with my coffee this afternoon. (I set the time for you @Silver ) It works @BumbleBee 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Milktart with my coffee this afternoon. (I set the time for you @Silver ) It works @BumbleBee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Marvellous @RenaldoRheeder !
Looks good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

Friep said:


> View attachment 110428



Wow, is that where you stay @Friep ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Milktart with my coffee this afternoon. (I set the time for you @Silver ) It works @BumbleBee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Thanks Renaldo, I'm glad to hear it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep

Silver said:


> Wow, is that where you stay @Friep ?


Sorry for not giving information. 
This is at my church. The plot next to the church. Had a braai there this afternoon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Super spot for a Church @Friep !!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CeeJay

￼Nightshift means it's time for my weekly pitstop. With a big coffee to keep me going

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Mouth to lung team in the morning with coffee

Twisp Cue, Evod1 and Reo Black

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Monday desk check

Bb with some frosteez in and
The REO with some @Yiannaki blissfull biscuit in at 3mg nic for a throat hit test and then also in front home made fudge.



Enjoy the vapes today forumits

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Yiannaki

antonherbst said:


> Monday desk check
> 
> Bb with some frosteez in and
> The REO with some @Yiannaki blissfull biscuit in at 3mg nic for a throat hit test and then also in front home made fudge.
> View attachment 110485
> 
> 
> Enjoy the vapes today forumits


Snap!  

Happy Monday!






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## CeeJay

antonherbst said:


> Monday desk check
> 
> Bb with some frosteez in and
> The REO with some @Yiannaki blissfull biscuit in at 3mg nic for a throat hit test and then also in front home made fudge.
> View attachment 110485
> 
> 
> Enjoy the vapes today forumits


I love that blissful biscuit, very accurate Tennis biscuit

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

Yiannaki said:


> Snap!
> 
> Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Awesome setup there and loving this juice. wow. It is definately a baked blissfull buscuit.


CeeJay said:


> I love that blissful biscuit, very accurate Tennis biscuit



And it goes so well with a coffee also. I am waiting for his almond milk juice to be stocked again and i will get myself one of them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mac75

Monday morning desk check. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## jm10

The Sir is just down the road from my SO office, popped in for coil and picked this up instead.
Yeah lets see what the wife says


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Deckie

Monark & Hadaly.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 16


----------



## shaun2707

Deckie said:


> View attachment 110524



That’s such a compact looking device there @Deckie! Nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

shaun2707 said:


> That’s such a compact looking device there @Deckie! Nice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks ... it is small.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out for one hour work meeting!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10

Deckie said:


> Monark & Hadaly.
> View attachment 110524



That looks awesome @Deckie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

shaun2707 said:


> That’s such a compact looking device there @Deckie! Nice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here are some size comparisons

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## shaun2707

Deckie said:


> Here are some size comparisons
> View attachment 110528
> View attachment 110529



Oh my... that is small. This is the locally made mech squonker hey?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> Out for one hour work meeting!
> View attachment 110526
> View attachment 110527


... in style!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SEAN P

Entheon and Molly today. Been waiting patiently for this setup.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## shaun2707

TheV said:


> ... in style!!!



Agreed, those panels are real beauts!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Deckie

shaun2707 said:


> Oh my... that is small. This is the locally made mech squonker hey?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius

jm10 said:


> View attachment 110521
> 
> 
> The Sir is just down the road from my SO office, popped in for coil and picked this up instead.
> Yeah lets see what the wife says
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sometimes, just sometimes it is easier to ask for forgiveness than it is to ask for permission. 


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

SEAN P said:


> View attachment 110541
> Entheon and Molly today. Been waiting patiently for this setup.



That is amazingly beautiful. Enjoy the molly. I want to call dibs on this mod but i would not be able to aford that any time soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_r

SEAN P said:


> View attachment 110541
> Entheon and Molly today. Been waiting patiently for this setup.


WHITE MOLLY!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

As the 7 year old daugther calls it a dirty coffee i hope she did not make it a police issue

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> As the 7 year old daugther calls it a dirty coffee i hope she did not make it a police issue
> View attachment 110548


n Vuil Koffie soos n Vuil Coke ... sterkte!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SEAN P

antonherbst said:


> That is amazingly beautiful. Enjoy the molly. I want to call dibs on this mod but i would not be able to aford that any time soon.


Thank you @antonherbst this will be something for the collection. Guys can offer me as much as they want. But wont let go of it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

SEAN P said:


> Thank you @antonherbst this will be something for the collection. Guys can offer me as much as they want. But wont let go of it.



Then its a winner setup. Enjoy the vape and a last time. That does look amazing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> n Vuil Koffie soos n Vuil Coke ... sterkte!



Fortunately i know she ment the cup was dirty but that “dirty coffe” you are talking about is serious problems. Coffee can not be wasted like that with alchol in. Coffee needs to be a strong milky flavored cuppa to enjoy my vapes with it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Need I say anything else 





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Need I say anything else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss


Dude, that is an awesome combo. I'm quite jelly!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Dude, that is an awesome combo. I'm quite jelly!


Thanks buddy 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mida Khan

TheV said:


> Vape + Coffee + Cookie =



Where is that coffee and cookie from??????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Mida Khan said:


> Where is that coffee and cookie from??????


Coffee would be a Nespresso ... more likely than not a Milano (love that stuff!)
The cookie is some butter cookie from ABC Sweets ... I shall check the details when I'm back at home for you


----------



## Mida Khan

TheV said:


> Struggling to decide on a coffee this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and I really don't want to admit this... but I almost think my cheapest RDA might be my favorite RDA  )



How cool would a top hat cover look on the wasp?  those co


TheV said:


> Coffee would be a Nespresso ... more likely than not a Milano (love that stuff!)
> The cookie is some butter cookie from ABC Sweets ... I shall check the details when I'm back at home for you



Yum Yum Thanks @TheV


----------



## Mida Khan

TheV said:


> Struggling to decide on a coffee this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and I really don't want to admit this... but I almost think my cheapest RDA might be my favorite RDA  )



How cool would a top hat cover look on the wasp?  those co


TheV said:


> Coffee would be a Nespresso ... more likely than not a Milano (love that stuff!)
> The cookie is some butter cookie from ABC Sweets ... I shall check the details when I'm back at home for you



Yum Yum Thanks @TheV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Mida Khan said:


> How cool would a top hat cover look on the wasp?  those co
> 
> 
> Yum Yum Thanks @TheV


Top hat Wasp ... I had a black cap, that could work 
Sadly it is no more. It has gone on to the next vaper!

I love a good coffee with a nicely matched vape ... throw in a cookie and you win me over

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

antonherbst said:


> Fortunately i know she ment the cup was dirty but that “dirty coffe” you are talking about is serious problems. Coffee can not be wasted like that with alchol in. Coffee needs to be a strong milky flavored cuppa to enjoy my vapes with it.



I second this... I like my Nescafé gold to be creamy. I carry a half liter flask of coffee with me to work every day. It’s basically a 250ml cup of black coffee topped up with hand frothed warm milk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## antonherbst

Amir said:


> I second this... I like my Nescafé gold to be creamy. I carry a half liter flask of coffee with me to work every day. It’s basically a 250ml cup of black coffee topped up with hand frothed warm milk.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is a true winner. At home i am blessed with a nesafe coffee machine and it works magic with nescafe gold granules.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan

#handcheck #mechcheck #mechlyfe #vgod #vgodelite #noisyv1ftw #apocalypse

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## TheV

Mida Khan said:


> How cool would a top hat cover look on the wasp?  those co
> 
> 
> Yum Yum Thanks @TheV


Biscuit Boss Magic Melts Butter:





Hulk helping with a cookie display:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan said:


> #handcheck #mechcheck #mechlyfe #vgod #vgodelite #noisyv1ftw #apocalypse
> View attachment 110576



That vgod mech looks good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Biscuit Boss Magic Melts Butter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hulk helping with a cookie display:



The load the hulk is carrying seems heavy. Ill come relieve him of his coffee cookie carring duties. And take them home with me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> The load the hulk is carrying seems heavy. Ill come relieve him of his coffee cookie carring duties. And take them home with me.


You are too kind friend. I wouldn't feel right letting you carry this burden for me though. I'll suffer through it on my own considering I did this to myself. I consider myself responsible for my own actions

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> You are too kind friend. I wouldn't feel right letting you carry this burden for me though. I'll suffer through it on my own considering I did this to myself. I consider myself responsible for my own actions



Eish i really rolled on the floor laughing at that come back. You have me dumb struck for words now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Waine

Rig V3 with the Recoil Rebel - Clone. The original will ream my port at this stage. Really enjoying the anti spill feature, with the special Delrin ring. No BF pin, but so what? it is still a great RDA. 




Review to follow after a week.

Still lapping up the Panama. Such an enjoyable menthol fruit. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ettiennedj

Two favourite setups. Reload on Finder 167 with pistacio tobacco and bbox with Panama.





Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Eish i really rolled on the floor laughing at that come back. You have me dumb struck for words now.


I'll pack a cookie for you as compensation  ... which reminds me, I need to make a thread for our Thursday meet

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan

antonherbst said:


> That vgod mech looks good.


Thanks bud! And she performs better than she looks. Absolutely love the elite mech

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PuffingCrow

BioHAZarD said:


> Need I say anything else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss


@BioHAZarD forgive my ignorance is that a coppervape skyline

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mac75

Flowing with CJ







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## TheV

PuffingCrow said:


> @BioHAZarD forgive my ignorance is that a coppervape skyline


That is Kayfun 5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PuffingCrow

TheV said:


> That is Kayfun 5


OMG shows you how long I have been out off the game Kayfun 5 omg I still rember the first Kayfun

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

1st try at carving a pumpkin.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> 1st try at carving a pumpkin.
> View attachment 110580


That looks fantastic @antonherbst! Well done

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

PuffingCrow said:


> OMG shows you how long I have been out off the game Kayfun 5 omg I still rember the first Kayfun


Hehe. @TheV is totally correct  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Mac75 said:


> Flowing with CJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome buddy 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75

BioHAZarD said:


> Awesome buddy
> 
> Sent from the abyss



Thanks bro. This CJ tastes better and better. What a unique tobacco blend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Mac75 said:


> Thanks bro. This CJ tastes better and better. What a unique tobacco blend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could not agree with you more 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mida Khan

antonherbst said:


> 1st try at carving a pumpkin.
> View attachment 110580



That pumpkin deserves a bells

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mida Khan

TheV said:


> Biscuit Boss Magic Melts Butter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hulk helping with a cookie display:


Thanks @TheV 

Now to go find these cookies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Mida Khan said:


> Thanks @TheV
> 
> Now to go find these cookies





Mida Khan said:


> Thanks @TheV
> 
> Now to go find these cookies


If you are ever in Centurion stop over at ABC Sweets. It is dirt cheap, R24 a box

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> If you are ever in Centurion stop over at ABC Sweets. It is dirt cheap, R24 a box



I am going past there on thursday after our mini vape meet

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> I am going past there on thursday after our mini vape meet


Grab 2 boxes and thank me later

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Grab 2 boxes and thank me later



Ill grab one. Get the recipe and make it myself. I love the kitchen. Then ill share a couple with you and then you can thank me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

antonherbst said:


> That is a true winner. At home i am blessed with a nesafe coffee machine and it works magic with nescafe gold granules.



I have one of those too but there’s something very special about coming home from the gym at 6:30am and making my own coffee from scratch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Amir said:


> I have one of those too but there’s something very special about coming home from the gym at 6:30am and making my own coffee from scratch
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is very true and a normal cupa is heaven in a cup.

We do like our coffees it seem. Maybe you should try and join us at the mini vape meet with @TheV on thursday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

antonherbst said:


> That is very true and a normal cupa is heaven in a cup.
> 
> We do like our coffees it seem. Maybe you should try and join us at the mini vape meet with @TheV on thursday



I’d love to but it’s peak season for me at the office with the December holidays coming up... I don’t even get time for lunch most days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Amir said:


> I’d love to but it’s peak season for me at the office with the December holidays coming up... I don’t even get time for lunch most days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Strongs brother and happy vaping. We shal meet some day some where.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

Morning cup of coffee needed

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

On the road today. Rogue kerping me vaping.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## antonherbst

Rafique said:


> Morning cup of coffee needed
> 
> View attachment 110613



That is beautiful

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> On the road today. Rogue kerping me vaping.
> View attachment 110614


Out with the fancy panels! Nice 

The Duo for the Day

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Out with the fancy panels! Nice
> 
> The Duo for the Day



Yes. The “black prison style overalls” does not look good on her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

antonherbst said:


> On the road today. Rogue kerping me vaping.
> View attachment 110614



And a button mistake on the dislike. 

Rogue is sad now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Yes. The “black prison style overalls” does not look good on her.


I love the prison style overalls man. Best BB doors I own (ignore the fact that its the only BB doors I own )



antonherbst said:


> And a button mistake on the dislike.
> 
> Rogue is sad now


Cheer up Rogue ... Oom Vaughan made fix 
I blame the fact that I haven't had a gap for my morning coffee yet. Apologies!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bryce

Cant get up without that 





Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> I love the prison style overalls man. Best BB doors I own (ignore the fact that its the only BB doors I own )
> 
> 
> Cheer up Rogue ... Oom Vaughan made fix
> I blame the fact that I haven't had a gap for my morning coffee yet. Apologies!



Oh that elusive coffee causing fingers problems. Rogue said you owe her a coffee.

And the prison overalls fits the Hulk better than they fit on Rogue

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Mac75

Tuesday desk check CJ and Fantasi Mango...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Amir

Really loving this Molly/Entheon set up right now. The build is a staggerton from @smilelykumeenit coming in at around .25 ohms and it’s a full, dense, warm, flavorful, rich Vape.... perfect for those complex dessert style juices. Perfect for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Amir

Jengz said:


> View attachment 110631



Gti 6 or 7? Come we dice...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Jengz

Amir said:


> Gti 6 or 7? Come we dice...


6... come we daaala, we pink slip those brilliant setups you have in your hand above? And if you win I’ll buy you a Stoney and a chappie?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Amir

Jengz said:


> 6... come we daaala, we pink slip those brilliant setups you have in your hand above? And if you win I’ll buy you a Stoney and a chappie?



Mine is a 7Gti with Revo 2... Better start making ur way to Pick 'n Pay to get that Stoney and Chappie

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Jengz

Amir said:


> Mine is a 7Gti with Revo 2... Better start making ur way to Pick 'n Pay to get that Stoney and Chappie


It’s not about the car, it’s about the driver! Hoshyaaaaa

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Amir said:


> Mine is a 7Gti with Revo 2... Better start making ur way to Pick 'n Pay to get that Stoney and Chappie





Jengz said:


> It’s not about the car, it’s about the driver! Hoshyaaaaa


Speed of sound for the win

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor

Study check

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Jengz said:


> It’s not about the car, it’s about the driver! Hoshyaaaaa



Truth be told... I'm more of a biker personally but I can handle my own behind the wheel well enough

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Moey_Ismail said:


> Speed of sound for the win
> View attachment 110674



You drive around blasting your Uwais Qadri with that? 
The sound bug never bit me... It was always sheer raw speed that had my attention... from the age of 9 when i accidentally loosened the throttle bolt on my 50cc pocket bike and realized it can go faster, I was hooked!!! I even took on my dad in his old school 740i that had to be started with a screw driver (true story i grew up dirt poor) and he let me win

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Shibz

Truth be told everything changes with time brother man well done @Amir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Amir said:


> You drive around blasting your Uwais Qadri with that?
> The sound bug never bit me... It was always sheer raw speed that had my attention... from the age of 9 when i accidentally loosened the throttle bolt on my 50cc pocket bike and realized it can go faster, I was hooked!!! I even took on my dad in his old school 740i that had to be started with a screw driver (true story i grew up dirt poor) and he let me win


Uwais Qadri? No man, kwaito . I became the sound and aeroplane junkie and my lil bro took to speed, he's currently SA's youngest drifter, you should come check him out sometime. Here's a pic of his toy, a nice healthy 385wkw and if all goes well we should see a new addition to the stable, lancer evo7. Funny how at his age I had an electric scooter lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir

Shibz said:


> Truth be told everything changes with time brother man well done @Amir



After a I went down with the R1 I developed a fear... And fear is one of the things that can get you killed on a bike. I've dabbled here and there with an R6 and GSXR750 but I never rediscovered that confidence... That and the wife laid down a firm ultimatum... Her or the bike!! She still throws tantrums when I say that if I had chosen the bike, all the curves would still be firmly in place as the day I got it... Clearly I'm the only one that finds it funny.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Amir

Moey_Ismail said:


> Uwais Qadri? No man, kwaito . I became the sound and aeroplane junkie and my lil bro took to speed, he's currently SA's youngest drifter, you should come check him out sometime. Here's a pic of his toy, a nice healthy 385wkw and if all goes well we should see a new addition to the stable, lancer evo7. Funny how at his age I had an electric scooter lol
> View attachment 110688



I became worse... I became a DAD 
Now I need to change the GTi for a "family car!!" which we all know is code for "keep left dumbass!!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## TheV

What a beautifully made atty!

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Amir said:


> I became worse... I became a DAD
> Now I need to change the GTi for a "family car!!" which we all know is code for "keep left dumbass!!"


M5 competition spec or X5M are great family cars

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jm10

TheV said:


> What a beautifully made atty!



That is lovely @TheV


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Noseworthy

I do love my penguin. Thinking of making a Marlboro juice to go with mtl 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Fruitips Fruit Pastilles. Love them. 

And the BB with a fruity menthol (LIT Sidechick plus menthol)

Lovely!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## PuffingCrow

The Baba has n new Dummy

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cornelius

Silver said:


> Fruitips Fruit Pastilles. Love them.
> 
> And the BB with a fruity menthol (LIT Sidechick plus menthol)
> 
> Lovely!


Those sweets are the worst, they should never have brought them back. I can't seem to pass them in the shops, always tend to land up in the trolley. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Silver

Cornelius said:


> Those sweets are the worst, they should never have brought them back. I can't seem to pass them in the shops, always tend to land up in the trolley.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



Quite right @Cornelius 
They are addictive, you start eating one and trying the different colours
Then you put two in the mouth
Before you know it you taking several at a time and they all finished!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Amir

Moey_Ismail said:


> M5 competition spec or X5M are great family cars



Those are ‘no money for petrol/vape gear/ e juice’ cars 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Fruitips Fruit Pastilles. Love them.
> 
> And the BB with a fruity menthol (LIT Sidechick plus menthol)
> 
> Lovely!



Oh @Silver now i want so jelly sweets aswell. What are you vaping in the bb? To fit in with the bb?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> Oh @Silver now i want so jelly sweets aswell. What are you vaping in the bb? To fit in with the bb?



Lol @antonherbst 
The sweets are finished already 

In the BB is LIT Sidechick juice plus menthol
I like it a lot
Its a pear and litchi juice. Lovely. One of Vape Cartel's inhouse juices. Got it at VapeCon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

Entheon on the MiniVolt with a new simple spaced build:

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## Shibz

@TheV haha thats AwsmzzZ bro hows it hitting

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Shibz said:


> @TheV haha thats AwsmzzZ bro hows it hitting


Such a nice vape. Flavor is on par with the Hadaly (initial testing) but the build deck, quality, capacity and airflow is better.
I'm really enjoying this one

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Tai

Amir said:


> After a I went down with the R1 I developed a fear... And fear is one of the things that can get you killed on a bike. I've dabbled here and there with an R6 and GSXR750 but I never rediscovered that confidence... That and the wife laid down a firm ultimatum... Her or the bike!! She still throws tantrums when I say that if I had chosen the bike, all the curves would still be firmly in place as the day I got it... Clearly I'm the only one that finds it funny.





@Amir

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Amir

Tai said:


> View attachment 110712
> 
> @Amir



The deal has been renegotiated... for my 40th I’m getting a Harley (no leather pants for me tho) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tai

Amir said:


> The deal has been renegotiated... for my 40th I’m getting a Harley (no leather pants for me tho)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I cant settle for anything that i cant wheelie at 240km/hr. Harley's are out. Truth be told, I sold my 2011 Blade 2 years ago, am very happily married with a 8 month old daughter. No bike ever made me so happy. I do however miss a propper wheelie now and then

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shibz

@Tai haha 240 thats hardcore stay safe tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia

Amir said:


> After a I went down with the R1 I developed a fear... And fear is one of the things that can get you killed on a bike. I've dabbled here and there with an R6 and GSXR750 but I never rediscovered that confidence... That and the wife laid down a firm ultimatum... Her or the bike!! She still throws tantrums when I say that if I had chosen the bike, all the curves would still be firmly in place as the day I got it... Clearly I'm the only one that finds it funny.


I know the feeling @Amir - I came off a horse badly some time back (broke my neck and shattered my wrist), the confidence just never is the same, you always have "that little voice". Started on something a whole lot less intimidating - Quarter Horses, like real cowboy ponehs, and must say, it has so far done my esteem so good. Hubby did not really have a say, I am miserable without horses.
So, just maybe, sometime, get yourself a cruiser-type.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## stevenesquire90

Li-mo and alliancetech flave rda 






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

The mighty Kayfun just loves XXX





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

Tai said:


> I cant settle for anything that i cant wheelie at 240km/hr. Harley's are out. Truth be told, I sold my 2011 Blade 2 years ago, am very happily married with a 8 month old daughter. No bike ever made me so happy. I do however miss a propper wheelie now and then



The feeling never goes away... that desire will always be lingering around there deep down inside somewhere... but there are bigger, more important things in life right now and two wheel coffins ain’t on the top of my priority list


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Caramia said:


> I know the feeling @Amir - I came off a horse badly some time back (broke my neck and shattered my wrist), the confidence just never is the same, you always have "that little voice". Started on something a whole lot less intimidating - Quarter Horses, like real cowboy ponehs, and must say, it has so far done my esteem so good. Hubby did not really have a say, I am miserable without horses.
> So, just maybe, sometime, get yourself a cruiser-type.



Cruiser type of woman or bike? Just kidding lol... there are certain things worth chasing down and following and there are things that aren’t. Horses are majestic creatures and have the ability to respect you just as much as you respect it... a bike doesn’t have that ability and unfortunately our roads are full of inconsiderate, unconscious drivers who’s undivided attention to their phones while at the wheel is grossly disturbing for any biker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Caramia

Amir said:


> Cruiser type of woman or bike? Just kidding lol... there are certain things worth chasing down and following and there are things that aren’t. Horses are majestic creatures and have the ability to respect you just as much as you respect it... a bike doesn’t have that ability and unfortunately our roads are full of inconsiderate, unconscious drivers who’s undivided attention to their phones while at the wheel is grossly disturbing for any biker
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True that. People have an almost zero tolerance towards bikers, hence off-road only in this house

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Test driving the Skyline clone with my first build. XXX tesr passed, Milktart test going well 






Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> The mighty Kayfun just loves XXX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss


Nice one dude! Looks like the Scyline got a replacement?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Test driving the Skyline clone with my first build. XXX tesr passed, Milktart test going well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Very cool sir. Lekker looking combo that. Sounds like the Scyline is worth the effort so far

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Nice one dude! Looks like the Scyline got a replacement?


for the moment. when you sell the ohmsmium it will be swopped

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> for the moment. when you sell the ohmsmium it will be swopped


Can I at least get it first before I need to think about selling it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Out on construction sites again today and the trusty reo is with me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

good morning JHB

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Can I at least get it first before I need to think about selling it


You have 2 weeks  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst

BioHAZarD said:


> for the moment. when you sell the ohmsmium it will be swopped



Agree with you there and hopefully he keeps it but only time will tell and that all elusive mystery mod that is comming in he teased me with might cause havoc.



TheV said:


> Can I at least get it first before I need to think about selling it



Hold on to it until you get the skyclone. Then decided to sell it maybe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> You have 2 weeks
> 
> Sent from the abyss





antonherbst said:


> Agree with you there and hopefully he keeps it but only time will tell and that all elusive mystery mod that is comming in he teased me with might cause havoc.
> 
> 
> 
> Hold on to it until you get the skyclone. Then decided to sell it maybe.


Urg you guys are terrible ... terribly accurate with your observations 

The Alien needs to be benched as a backup only now. I'm really in need of a mod so this one should actually stick around.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

antonherbst said:


> Agree with you there and hopefully he keeps it but only time will tell and that all elusive mystery mod that is comming in he teased me with might cause havoc.
> 
> 
> 
> Hold on to it until you get the skyclone. Then decided to sell it maybe.


Yeah the new mod will get center stage when it comes 
it will bench all the other ones I am sure

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Urg you guys are terrible ... terribly accurate with your observations
> 
> The Alien needs to be benched as a backup only now. I'm really in need of a mod so this one should actually stick around.


don't worry buddy we are just teasing you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> don't worry buddy we are just teasing you


It only hurts because its true  haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

BioHAZarD said:


> don't worry buddy we are just teasing you



Pushing you over the vape edge. 



TheV said:


> It only hurts because its true  haha



We have cookies to share.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

Not in Hand,but being used at the moment.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVapeGear said:


> Not in Hand,but being used at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 110741



FOMO!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Shibz

Starting off the day

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

REO back in service!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Mac75

First beer after a month of fasting 
Deepavali wishes to all those celebrating today and tmrw
Pls be considerate to your pets and others’ 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> REO back in service!
> View attachment 110746



Love the reo Rob. These things are amazing with flavor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Making traffic fun





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Scoob

It finally arrived!!! I'm so over the moon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Nailedit77



Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Shibz

@Sickboy77 now thats so0o0o0 sick

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

New happy place 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## jamie

Finally got around to getting some Panama.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stosta

Got a sneak peak of a chilled version of the soon-to-be-released Mr Funk from @Sickboy77 !

Pineapple, Mango and Raspberry goodness! I originally thought it might be too sweet as an ADV, but considering I then demolished 20mls in about 7 hours the proof is in that little bowl of delicious fruity pudding! Epic job guy!!!!




No fishies... No take shiney!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Nailedit77

Stosta said:


> Got a sneak peak of a chilled version of the soon-to-be-released Mr Funk from @Sickboy77 !
> 
> Pineapple, Mango and Raspberry goodness! I originally thought it might be too sweet as an ADV, but considering I then demolished 20mls in about 7 hours the proof is in that little bowl of delicious fruity pudding! Epic job guy!!!!
> 
> View attachment 110838
> 
> 
> No fishies... No can has!


Thanks bud, glad you enjoying the Funk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Mini vape meet prep happening. 




From the foto it seems as thou i could host it myself.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

antonherbst said:


> Mini vape meet prep happening.
> 
> View attachment 110840
> 
> 
> From the foto it seems as thou i could host it myself.



Oh that's gorgeous man... Nice whips

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Packing Odis Ti FLows!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV

Ohmsmium and Entheon ... just in time for the vape meet

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 12


----------



## Stosta

TheV said:


> Ohmsmium and Entheon ... just in time for the vape meet


OMS that looks good! Nicely done @TheV !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CeeJay

TheV said:


> Ohmsmium and Entheon ... just in time for the vape meet



Very nice Sir, sexy setup. Can't wait to hear what it's name will be.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Stosta said:


> OMS that looks good! Nicely done @TheV !


Thank you @Stosta. I'm more impressed with it that I expected. What a lovely little device 


CeeJay said:


> Very nice Sir, sexy setup. Can't wait to hear what it's name will be.


Thank you @CeeJay 
She definitely needs a fitting name. To be announced...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Ohmsmium and Entheon ... just in time for the vape meet



Almost like it was made for each other. That looks good. I will be touching it in alittle while.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Packing Odis Ti FLows!
> View attachment 110850


MO = Missed Out!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 110864



Oh no Oom @Rob Fisher dont do this to me. That is beautiful. Enjoy the vape from it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

antonherbst said:


> Oh no Oom @Rob Fisher dont do this to me. That is beautiful. Enjoy the vape from it.



When I bought the VapeDroid in PAris I never guessed I would love it as much... and with the Vapor Giant on top which has great flavour, doesn't leak and is a real doddle to fill and looks fantastic it's one of my real go to winners! So pretty much Poultry food.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig

TheV said:


> Ohmsmium and Entheon ... just in time for the vape meet


That is a damn beautiful mod. Love the blue in it  How are you finding the Entheon?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

daniel craig said:


> That is a damn beautiful mod. Love the blue in it  How are you finding the Entheon?



In a short while he moght find it missing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## CeeJay

adding to @TheV comic book theme

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Shibz

CeeJay said:


> View attachment 110865
> adding to @TheV comic book theme


Haha what a champ pic niceee mehn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bryce

Really impressed with these setups 





Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

daniel craig said:


> That is a damn beautiful mod. Love the blue in it  How are you finding the Entheon?


Thank you kindly  I'm loving the Ohmsmium 
The Entheon is an absolute champ! Quickly taking top spot as my favorite RDA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> In a short while he moght find it missing.


Luckily I can confirm it made it back. Better luck next time

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV

CeeJay said:


> View attachment 110865
> adding to @TheV comic book theme


Oh wow, I definitely approve. Awesome kit and awesome pic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

antonherbst said:


> Almost like it was made for each other. That looks good. I will be touching it in alittle while.


That's what she said

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst

BioHAZarD said:


> That's what she said



She definately did.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

antonherbst said:


> Almost like it was made for each other. That looks good. I will be touching it in alittle while.


I think I need to fly up and appropriate that mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

BioHAZarD said:


> I think I need to fly up and appropriate that mod



Goodluck getting it out of @TheV eye site. He is like a hawk with it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

antonherbst said:


> Goodluck getting it out of @TheV eye site. He is like a hawk with it


Hawks can be trained  just give him some treats and snatch it when he is distracted

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> I think I need to fly up and appropriate that mod


JHB Vape Meet 25th of November ... kom kuier!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> JHB Vape Meet 25th of November ... kom kuier!


sal eendag
maar dankie vir die uitnodiging

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> sal eendag
> maar dankie vir die uitnodiging


Looking forward to it man!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Tried the BB tip on the Entheon:




but Hulk was not happy about it so I had to make another plan:

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

So, after seeing how badly my mechs have picked up patina, I decided to make tomorrow "tube day" 
Went for a bit of both look 





Matchy matchy lvl50??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

This must be one of the 2 most comfortable mods in the hand I've ever owned...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## TheV

Christos said:


> This must be one of the 2 most comfortable mods in the hand I've ever owned...
> View attachment 110904


It certainly looks comfortable! ... and I'm curious, what is the other one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

TheV said:


> It certainly looks comfortable! ... and I'm curious, what is the other one?


This:

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## antonherbst

Christos said:


> This:
> View attachment 110907



And the photo does not do it justice. The mod looks amazing and is super small. I had a toot with it before and wow.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> Ohmsmium and Entheon ... just in time for the vape meet



@TheV -awesome looking monster 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @TheV -awesome looking monster
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Thanks Mr Rheeder. Really enjoying this one!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> Thanks Mr Rheeder. Really enjoying this one!



That trailer that we spoke about for the December meet....


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV

This was earlier today:








@Constantbester ... please remember my dibs

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Constantbester

TheV said:


> This was earlier today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Constantbester ... please remember my dibs


Hahaha....as long as you rember myne

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## TheV

Constantbester said:


> Hahaha....as long as you rember myne


Noted sir!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola

Coffee. Vape. Traffic.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Completely forgot to post a picture of this juice I got last week Friday from Ace of Vapes 

Wacky - Magician E-Liquids
- Truly is 'that 80's bubblegum' 




Thanks again to the guys at Ace of Vapes - @Mida Khan @Shibz @Shuaib Ally Jhan

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

skola said:


> View attachment 110950
> 
> Coffee. Vape. Traffic.


I'm done with my traffic but I'll join you for a coffee and a vape

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

TheV said:


> I'm done with my traffic but I'll join you for a coffee and a vape



That mod though...Beautiful @TheV

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Nadim_Paruk said:


> That mod though...Beautiful @TheV


Thank you kindly sir. The pictures don't do it justice though. This is one you have to experience in person

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> I'm done with my traffic but I'll join you for a coffee and a vape


 Ill join the coffee(nescafe gold) and the vape(sick af - juice) and raise you a “choc” chrispies breakfast.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Ill join the coffee(nescafe gold) and the vape(sick af - juice) and raise you a “choc” chrispies breakfast.
> View attachment 110957


Awesome! Its too early for breakfast for me though. I'm still on auto-pilot. My activities are limited to vaping, drinking coffee, coding and driving

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

antonherbst said:


> Ill join the coffee(nescafe gold) and the vape(sick af - juice) and raise you a “choc” chrispies breakfast.
> View attachment 110957


Coco-Pops for the win!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Coco-Pops for the win!



I have the ADV choc mint shake juice and it is almost the same.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

antonherbst said:


> I have the ADV choc mint shake juice and it is almost the same.


Keen to try it out.. any specific vendor you can advise that stocks it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Keen to try it out.. any specific vendor you can advise that stocks it?



@NewOobY is the mix master. He can hook you up with it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

antonherbst said:


> @NewOobY is the mix master. He can hook you up with it.



@NewOobY lets talk...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevenesquire90

BioHAZarD said:


> The mighty Kayfun just loves XXX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss


One of my favorite mods

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Mahir

Christos said:


> This:
> View attachment 110907



W O W !!! That is a work of art

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

skola said:


> View attachment 110950
> 
> Coffee. Vape. Traffic.


Geeze I had to look twice there as I really thought it was a camera lens

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Nadim_Paruk said:


> @NewOobY lets talk...



Sorry its not @NewOobY that makes the choc mint shake. Newooby does mix but not the choc mint.

I was rectified by a friend and you should acctually chat with @YeOldeOke that is the mix master.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

antonherbst said:


> Sorry its not @NewOobY that makes the choc mint shake. Newooby does mix but not the choc mint.
> 
> I was rectified by a friend and you should acctually chat with @YeOldeOke that is the mix master.



Thanks for that @antonherbst 

Correction - @YeOldeOke lets talk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 110964



Just so that everybody knows i have a kidney dibs on this mod. 

That is a damn beautiful sqounker setup. 

Oom Rob you have given me real fomo now. 

Enjoy the vape on it thou. I suppose xxx will be the juice of choice for the mod.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja

Drag and wasp with some Simply Cannoli...






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Thanks for that @antonherbst
> 
> Correction - @YeOldeOke lets talk


You can order here:
https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-chocmint-shake/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheV

Tanja said:


> Drag and wasp with some Simply Cannoli...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Great looking setup! 
How's the Simply Cannoli after a nice long steep?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

Tanja said:


> Drag and wasp with some Simply Cannoli...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



A beautifull combo you have there. Like the tip colors.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

TheV said:


> You can order here:
> https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-chocmint-shake/


Thanks for that @TheV

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## skola

BioHAZarD said:


> Geeze I had to look twice there as I really thought it was a camera lens


My one is actually a clone of the original which is even more realistic!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

skola said:


> My one is actually a clone of the original which is even more realistic!!


WOW that must cost a fortune but provide some serious results

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

antonherbst said:


> Just so that everybody knows i have a kidney dibs on this mod.
> 
> That is a damn beautiful sqounker setup.
> 
> Oom Rob you have given me real fomo now.
> 
> Enjoy the vape on it thou. I suppose xxx will be the juice of choice for the mod.


What's your blood type?
If everything is a match you could have the mod next week...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tanja

TheV said:


> Great looking setup!
> How's the Simply Cannoli after a nice long steep?


I'm loving the simply Cannoli! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

Christos said:


> What's your blood type?
> If everything is a match you could have the mod next week...



At this stage my blood type is poor and negative.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

antonherbst said:


> Just so that everybody knows i have a kidney dibs on this mod.
> 
> That is a damn beautiful sqounker setup.
> 
> Oom Rob you have given me real fomo now.
> 
> Enjoy the vape on it thou. I suppose xxx will be the juice of choice for the mod.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 110965
> View attachment 110966



That is a true beauty. I can not get over the white. Happy vapes from it Rob. Wow. 

Just out of interest. What button config did you take.

The mosfet or mechanical?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

antonherbst said:


> That is a true beauty. I can not get over the white. Happy vapes from it Rob. Wow.
> 
> Just out of interest. What button config did you take.
> 
> The mosfet or mechanical?



Mosfet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

skola said:


> View attachment 110950
> 
> Coffee. Vape. Traffic.



I need that door man

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 110965
> View attachment 110966



I see your sqounk and meet the sqounk with my Ice Queen and XXX

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## skola

Amir said:


> I need that door man


I think you'll find something 10 times better here that I know you'll like.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Tanja said:


> I'm loving the simply Cannoli!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I mixed it on the 14th. Giving it a good steep before I dig in

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

skola said:


> I think you'll find something 10 times better here that I know you'll like.



FB bruh... I dont have FB

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja

TheV said:


> I mixed it on the 14th. Giving it a good steep before I dig in


It does get better over time...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Tanja said:


> It does get better over time...


Thanks. I'm sure it will be worth the wait

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja

TheV said:


> Thanks. I'm sure it will be worth the wait


It definitely is!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jamie

A nice fruity menthol combination here. Panama is growing on me, a little sweet, but the menthol is amazing.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir

Thanx @Deckie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## TheV

Amir said:


> Thanx @Deckie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful combo there buddy! 


This has been my day...




Note: I don't repair laptops ... that is my work machine

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DRAGONFLYSA

..... happy weekend to y'all

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir

TheV said:


> Beautiful combo there buddy!
> 
> 
> This has been my day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: I don't repair laptops ... that is my work machine



I'm seeing this and all im thinking is... How many watts does that mod push?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Deckie

Amir said:


> Thanx @Deckie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you received it - enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Amir said:


> Thanx @Deckie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful combo
Just remember I have dibs on the either of the mods  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

BioHAZarD said:


> Beautiful combo
> Just remember I have dibs on the either of the mods
> 
> Sent from the abyss



I'm taking this dibs so seriously that you can consider the mod a loan from you to me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Amir said:


> I'm taking this dibs so seriously that you can consider the mod a loan from you to me


Haha. Then hurry up and send my mod back  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

BioHAZarD said:


> Haha. Then hurry up and send my mod back
> 
> Sent from the abyss



No.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Amir said:


> No.


That is a serious breach of loan policy  

Naughty naughty @Amir

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

BioHAZarD said:


> That is a serious breach of loan policy
> 
> Naughty naughty @Amir
> 
> Sent from the abyss



It just landed... Let it sit for a while

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Amir said:


> It just landed... Let it sit for a while


Hehe. No worries. You njoy her. BTW it looks awesome with the tanks. 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

BioHAZarD said:


> Hehe. No worries. You njoy her. BTW it looks awesome with the tanks.
> 
> Sent from the abyss



thanx bruh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Amir said:


> Thanx @Deckie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh that does look good. Happy vapes on it @Amir

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

antonherbst said:


> Oh that does look good. Happy vapes on it @Amir



Thank you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bryce

Weekend braai 





Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Me and wife are enjoying a vape coffee date.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Some late night juice testing and various pitstops








Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Mr. B

Nice Legos

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Mr. B said:


> Nice Legos
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Hehe. Thanks. Duplo. So glad I did not have any holes in my socks. 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

Finally home after a very long day... 




SXK DNA60 + SXK Exocet; DNA60 + Flow; SXK DNA40 + SXK Insider

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Finally home after a very long day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SXK DNA60 + SXK Exocet; DNA60 + Flow; SXK DNA40 + SXK Insider


Go sleep dude
Dream of BB's 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

BioHAZarD said:


> Go sleep dude
> Dream of BB's
> 
> Sent from the abyss



You too @BioHAZarD - leave me in peace to coil and wick the Skyline 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

RenaldoRheeder said:


> You too @BioHAZarD - leave me in peace to coil and wick the Skyline
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Haha. You are like a teenager glued to that damn iPhone  FOMO is real  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Go sleep dude
> Dream of BB's
> 
> Sent from the abyss


I'm dead on my feet man. Time to sleep indeed. Its been a wonderful day though. @RenaldoRheeder made me such a happy camper today!
As nice as the SXK is for a clone... the authentic is just that much better. What a wonderful opportunity

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

My coil calculator is on the iPhone 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> I'm dead on my feet man. Time to sleep indeed. Its been a wonderful day though. @RenaldoRheeder made me such a happy camper today!
> As nice as the SXK is for a clone... the authentic is just that much better. What a wonderful opportunity


Wink wink nudge nudge 


Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

BioHAZarD said:


> Wink wink nudge nudge
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss


Go to sleep

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> Go to sleep


You too old man  
Stop playing with your cotton 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

BioHAZarD said:


> You too old man
> Stop playing with your cotton
> 
> Sent from the abyss


Leave my bum fluff out of this  
You still my senior LOL.

I would happily be in bed if junior was willing to sleep. Watching monsters Inc. For the 200 th time...
Just to stay on topic gloom with narda and clear cap...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> Leave my bum fluff out of this
> You still my senior LOL.
> 
> I would happily be in bed if junior was willing to sleep. Watching monsters Inc. For the 200 th time...
> Just to stay on topic gloom with narda and clear cap...
> View attachment 111087


Make him watch minions  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mac75

TheV said:


> Finally home after a very long day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SXK DNA60 + SXK Exocet; DNA60 + Flow; SXK DNA40 + SXK Insider



Are those alumide panels? Looks awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Christos said:


> Leave my bum fluff out of this
> You still my senior LOL.
> 
> I would happily be in bed if junior was willing to sleep. Watching monsters Inc. For the 200 th time...
> Just to stay on topic gloom with narda and clear cap...



Good on you dad. I remember those days - Lion King, Saving Nemo. Etc., bit I have a daughter too - I know all the Barbie's too 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Mac75 said:


> Are those alumide panels? Looks awesome!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The panels I'm not sure of to be honest. It is a unit that I picked up for a friend last night. Apparently those are the original panels, sprayed with a rough coating (something from a Boxer kit?) It has an amazing look and feel to it. Here is a close up picture:

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## TheV

Hulk and her new friend keeping me company over a morning coffee

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Hooked

Gizmo said:


> hehe, yea I also vape in most public places but I don't push it and try and keep really discrete, don't want to make a scene with the uneducated



I use a Vinto e-cig in public places. It releases very little vapour and it looks just like a cigarette, but I don't hold it like a cigarette - I wrap my hand around it so only the cartridge is visible. I also use it in the car and then I hold it like a cigarette.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

an Eleaf iJust S which I HATE! I bought it recently (upgraded from the iJust Start) and if I don't get used to it it's going straight to the Classifieds.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Good on you dad. I remember those days - Lion King, Saving Nemo. Etc., bit I have a daughter too - I know all the Barbie's too



Mine was The Little Mermaid and Pumpkin Patch!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

Hooked said:


> an Eleaf iJust S which I HATE! I bought it recently (upgraded from the iJust Start) and if I don't get used to it it's going straight to the Classifieds.


What do you hate about it @Hooked?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

TheV said:


> What do you hate about it @Hooked?



- It's a bit heavy for me
- The drip-tip hole is big 
- It's silver and I feel as if I'm vaping my fridge handle. 
I had seen pics of it before I bought it online - next time I'll make sure I see the real thing first, as pics can be misleading.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TheV

Hooked said:


> - It's a bit heavy for me
> - The drip-tip hole is big
> - It's silver and I feel as if I'm vaping my fridge handle.
> I had seen pics of it before I bought it online - next time I'll make sure I see the real thing first, as pics can be misleading.


Sorry to hear @Hooked. And so we learn what we don't like ... unfortunately we've all had that experience.
Where you first have to experience something to figure out that there are aspects that you weren't even considering, that you just don't like.
Consider it a valuable learning experience rather than a failure 
Going forward you have a better idea of what you want because you have a definite idea of what you don't want

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 5


----------



## Crittilian23

My introduction to squonking

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked

TheV said:


> Sorry to hear @Hooked. And so we learn what we don't like ... unfortunately we've all had that experience.
> Where you first have to experience something to figure out that there are aspects that you weren't even considering, that you just don't like.
> Consider it a valuable learning experience rather than a failure
> Going forward you have a better idea of what you want because you have a definite idea of what you don't want



Yep you're so right @TheV. As far as vaping is concerned, I don't know where I'm going but I'll find out when I get there!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

Hooked said:


> Yep you're so right @TheV. As far as vaping is concerned, I don't know where I'm going but I'll find out when I get there!


You have the right mindset to enjoy the journey as much as the destination 

I'm slowly starting to find my comfort zone ... I've been all over the place to get here

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

MTL afternoon 

Evod1 and Twisp Cue

Feels like I'm at the Trevi fountain. If only

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus

At my favourite place.....

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## E.T.

Cheap cheap except for the hands tip

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

dammit ! so peeved with myself, had my mod for a month only and managed to chip the paint already 

seems the rubbing in the little cubby in my car caused it, obviously from vibration etc, damn I'm stupid !

my poor baby

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

TheV said:


> You have the right mindset to enjoy the journey as much as the destination
> 
> I'm slowly starting to find my comfort zone ... I've been all over the place to get here


 I'm also still trying to find my flavours. I splashed out on different flavours from different vendors. I categorise them and finally I'll see what the common denominator is amongst those that are a YES! and those that are a NO! and everything in between.It's an expensive exercise. Sadly there are too many NOs, but I'll try and do something with them - mix 'n match and maybe they will become vapable!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

vicTor said:


> dammit ! so peeved with myself, had my mod for a month only and managed to chip the paint already
> 
> seems the rubbing in the little cubby in my car caused it, obviously from vibration etc, damn I'm stupid !
> 
> my poor baby
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 111150



@vicTor Does that part of the mod get hot? If not, it's easy to paint it with something called Chalk Paint. No, this isn't for blackboards. It's a special paint that can be used on anything, anywhere. If used on furniture, for example, it's not necessary to sandpaper and apply primer first. But if used on a slippery surface e.g. your mod, you might want to sandpaper it lightly with a fine sandpaper. Then paint it, allow to dry and off you go... You can buy Chalk Paint at Builders Warehouse or have a look at your nearest hardware shop. Hot Tip: Don't buy Annie Sloane brand. It's the most well-known - and the most expensive. Not necessary for your purposes. If you do decide to paint your mod, or just touch up the scratched area, let us know the result.

Another hot tip: buy an oven mitt and put your mod inside it. You can even put a bottle of juice in the thumb of the mitt. Your beloved mod will be safe from harm.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor

Hooked said:


> @vicTor Does that part of the mod get hot? If not, it's easy to paint it with something called Chalk Paint. No, this isn't for blackboards. It's a special paint that can be used on anything, anywhere. If used on furniture, for example, it's not necessary to sandpaper and apply primer first. But if used on a slippery surface e.g. your mod, you might want to sandpaper it lightly with a fine sandpaper. Then paint it, allow to dry and off you go... You can buy Chalk Paint at Builders Warehouse or have a look at your nearest hardware shop. Hot Tip: Don't buy Annie Sloane brand. It's the most well-known - and the most expensive. Not necessary for your purposes. If you do decide to paint your mod, or just touch up the scratched area, let us know the result.
> 
> Another hot tip: buy an oven mitt and put your mod inside it. You can even put a bottle of juice in the thumb of the mitt. Your beloved mod will be safe from harm.




@Hooked firstly i would like to ask where there hek is Yzerfontein ?

secondly, thanks for all the good posts/threads, im also a "newbie" and your posts ask the right questions, keep em coming

lastly, thanks for this info on the touch up, will check it out and the oven mitt, good idea !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## jamie



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ettiennedj

Home after an octoberfest. Pocket mod Cigpet Ant and Wasp RDTA worked like a charm today.






Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Hooked

vicTor said:


> @Hooked firstly i would like to ask where there hek is Yzerfontein ?
> 
> secondly, thanks for all the good posts/threads, im also a "newbie" and your posts ask the right questions, keep em coming
> 
> lastly, thanks for this info on the touch up, will check it out and the oven mitt, good idea !


@vicTor thanx for the compliment! There's so much to learn about vaping, isn't there? Yzerfontein is a small coastal town on the Cape West Coast lol. You might have heard of Langebaan? If so, Yzerfontein is between Langebaan and Bloubergstrand.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep

My Saturday night appel pie check.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Time to give the hadaly some love. She has been feeling left out as all my attention has been on the BB





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

BioHAZarD said:


> Time to give the hadaly some love. She has been feeling left out as all my attention has been on the BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss



Nice @BioHAZarD 
How's Miami Ice?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

Friep said:


> My Saturday night appel pie check.
> View attachment 111166



Oh @Friep it seems as thou the next mini vape meet will have to be at your place due to the very dangerous apple pie on the table there

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Friep

antonherbst said:


> Oh @Friep it seems as thou the next mini vape meet will have to be at your place due to the very dangerous apple pie on the table there


We should actually arange the vapemeet at the source of these lovely and addicting apple pie

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> Nice @BioHAZarD
> How's Miami Ice?


Very nice @Silver
Neither of the flavors are overpowering. The pineapple and lime go surprisingly well together. All in all very satisfying. 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Friep said:


> We should actually arange the vapemeet at the source of these lovely and addicting apple pie



Agreed your kitchen. Even better

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

https://www.google.com/search?q=jas...dpr=3#istate=lrl:iv&rlimm=9474441292979675421

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep

If I eventually make it to one of these mini meets I will have to bring one of those with. Kitchen for a vapemeet might be a no go but the stoep kan work lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst

Friep said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=jas...dpr=3#istate=lrl:iv&rlimm=9474441292979675421



I know the place. If i go past there again i will surely stop and buy apple pie. Thanks for the heads up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

antonherbst said:


> I know the place. If i go past there again i will surely stop and buy apple pie. Thanks for the heads up


 Just love these they dont skimp on the filling. If you are ever in that area on a Friday or Saturday give me a heads up so that we can arange a coffee

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Friep said:


> If I eventually make it to one of these mini meets I will have to bring one of those with. Kitchen for a vapemeet might be a no go but the stoep kan work lol



Hey @Friep 
If you can make it you should try come to the ECIGSSA JHB Vape Meet on the 25th November
It will be great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## antonherbst

Friep said:


> Just love these they dont skimp on the filling. If you are ever in that area on a Friday or Saturday give me a heads up so that we can arange a coffee



I will definately do that. I have a client in the harties area that i visit once a month. A detour past brits can always be planned on a thursday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

Silver said:


> Hey @Friep
> If you can make it you should try come to the ECIGSSA JHB Vape Meet on the 25th November
> It will be great!


This is high on my priority list. Hope I can make it even if it's for 5 min.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Silver said:


> Hey @Friep
> If you can make it you should try come to the ECIGSSA JHB Vape Meet on the 25th November
> It will be great!



Story of my life - I will miss this by about 1 week @Silver 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Story of my life - I will miss this by about 1 week @Silver
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Giving a like not because I like this but because its sad also someone I would like to meet @RenaldoRheeder. I have been following your vaping journey and must say it's an awesome one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Pickle Rick!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

jamie said:


> View attachment 111154


Not vape related, but seeing that beer i have to comment.

Personally Im not one for craft beers, but once I tried the Jack Black Cape Pale Ale. Immediately fell in love with it. But for some reason its not so easy to get. So every time i stop at the men's pharmacy i first check the craft beer fridge. If they dont have the cape pale ale its whiskey for the night.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jamie

Adephi said:


> Not vape related, but seeing that beer i have to comment.
> 
> Personally Im not one for craft beers, but once I tried the Jack Black Cape Pale Ale. Immediately fell in love with it. But for some reason its not so easy to get. So every time i stop at the men's pharmacy i first check the craft beer fridge. If they dont have the cape pale ale its whiskey for the night.



I’m usually more of a whiskey drinker, but if do buy beer its between this and their IPA. I don't think I've tried the Cape Pale Ale yet, but I live a few minutes from their brewery so I’ll give it a try next time we go there for supper.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

Having a dificult choice to make today so i am using both my Reos

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Having a dificult choice to make today so i am using both my Reos
> View attachment 111228


You made the right choice

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheV

Flow & Exo ... bliss!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> Flow & Exo ... bliss!



Very nice side by side photo @TheV 
Thanks

Been wondering which atty allows for more juice in the Boro?

It seems the main part of the Flow is a bit narrower so maybe more liquid storage?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Very nice side by side photo @TheV
> Thanks
> 
> Been wondering which atty allows for more juice in the Boro?
> 
> It seems the main part of the Flow is a bit narrower so maybe more liquid storage?


My buddy asked me to prep his SXK DNA40 + Insider (first attempt!) ... so here is an updated photo 





@Silver, regarding the juice capacity ... I have not measured it yet but just from looks wise it seems that the Flow is the smallest which will lead to the most capacity, then the Insider, then the Exocet. This is just a best guess eyeball estimate though. I think the difference is going to be very minor at the end of the day.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> My buddy asked me to prep his SXK DNA40 + Insider ... so here is an updated photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Silver, regarding the juice capacity ... I have not measured it yet but just from looks wise it seems that the Flow is the smallest which will lead to the most capacity, then the Insider, then the Exocet. This is just a best guess eyeball estimate though. I think the difference is going to be very minor at the end of the day.



That upside down battery is killing my OCD. I know its not normal to wrap a batteries upside down but for the purpose of the BB i will wrap only those batteries used in the BB upside.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> That upside down battery is killing my OCD. I know its not normal to wrap a batteries upside down but for the purpose of the BB i will wrap only those batteries used in the BB upside.


Hey, at least my batteries aren't wrapped with + en - indicators the wrong way around  hehe

Considering the door is pretty much always on, I'm not too bothered.
I shall keep all my batteries wrapped the same 

I must say the Insider is not bad! I don't know if it is beginners luck but she vapes, no dry hits, no leaks ... yet. Pretty impressed!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shifty

My very first rda... now to find a second mod to go with it

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Shifty said:


> My very first rda... now to find a second mod to go with it
> View attachment 111239



Great photo 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shifty

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Great photo
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Thank you not to proud of the coils though lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Shifty said:


> Thank you not to proud of the coils though lol


Nothing wrong with those coils - if the flavor is to your liking, then they are perfect 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

En nou gaan ons braai. Jannie se wors all the way from South Africa - another flippen hot day in Nigeria 








Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> En nou gaan ons braai. Jannie se wors all the way from South Africa - another flippen hot day in Nigeria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


iRaven + braai ... sounds like a fantastic Sunday!  Enjoy

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Ohmsmium + Entheon with some Frosteez (thanks @antonherbst!) and a cup of Nescafe Gold

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Ohmsmium + Entheon with some Frosteez (thanks @antonherbst!) and a cup of Nescafe Gold



Oh that is a true winner combination. Only a pleasure to have shared with you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> My buddy asked me to prep his SXK DNA40 + Insider (first attempt!) ... so here is an updated photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Silver, regarding the juice capacity ... I have not measured it yet but just from looks wise it seems that the Flow is the smallest which will lead to the most capacity, then the Insider, then the Exocet. This is just a best guess eyeball estimate though. I think the difference is going to be very minor at the end of the day.



Thanks @TheV

Strange. My Exocet looks like it has a slightly narrower chimney than yours. Compare the photos

Maybe it's a clone vs auth thing. Not sure which one you have. Or otherwise it could just be that the photos are playing tricks.

Lol, mine is nearly empty. Time for a refill soon and I need to do some blending again....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Thanks @TheV
> 
> Strange. My Exocet looks like it has a slightly narrower chimney than yours. Compare the photos
> 
> Maybe it's a clone vs auth thing. Not sure which one you have. Or otherwise it could just be that the photos are playing tricks.
> 
> Lol, mine is nearly empty. Time for a refill soon and I need to do some blending again....


Might it not be the optical effect of the liquid considering mine is full?
Take another pic when you've filled yours up and lets see 
We can also do a proper side by side comparison at some point... JHB Vape Meet maybe?

I do have an SXK Exocet but as far as I know they should be 1:1
I would really like to get an authentic Exocet at some point though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> Might it not be the optical effect of the liquid considering mine is full?
> Take another pic when you've filled yours up and lets see
> We can also do a proper side by side comparison at some point... JHB Vape Meet maybe?
> 
> I do have an SXK Exocet but as far as I know they should be 1:1
> I would really like to get an authentic Exocet at some point though



Ok thanks @TheV, i think you are right about the liquid distorting it
I will try take a photo when full and we can compare at the vapemeet
I also thought the sxk was a 1:1 clone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Ok thanks @TheV, i think you are right about the liquid distorting it
> I will try take a photo when full and we can compare at the vapemeet
> I also thought the sxk was a 1:1 clone.


Cool. That would be appreciated 
I'll also measure the chimney from the top when I next take the boro out of the BB.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Unnamed Bx9

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Unnamed Bx9



I see more @hands tips in you very near future.
That does look good.
I suppose you have @Oupa 's XXX juice in her?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> I see more @hands tips in you very near future.
> That does look good.
> I suppose you have @Oupa 's XXX juice in her?


Definitely gonna need some more tips now  Like ASAP! haha
Thank you sir. I'm over the moon.
Yes indeed. Finishing up a tank as we speak!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> Unnamed Bx9



Until named, let's just call it Awesome 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Oupa

antonherbst said:


> I see more @hands tips in you very near future.
> That does look good.
> I suppose you have @Oupa 's XXX juice in her?



Somehow that sounds wrong... I swear I never touched her

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Oupa

... oh and snap!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## shaun2707

Oupa said:


> Somehow that sounds wrong... I swear I never touched her



Hahahah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

Oupa said:


> Somehow that sounds wrong... I swear I never touched her



We will never be sure until she reveals it all to @TheV 
But maybe that their own little secret.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst

Sorry to the owner but my other mods and atties are all being charged, cleaned and recoiled later tonight. So i had to pull out the old faithfull for one last run with a coffee. She vapes beautifully smooth.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

Day 79 no stinkies 

Just upgraded again 
These are getting bigger and bigger 
No idea what these are called but they're keeping me off the stinkies 

Thanks @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Bumblebabe said:


> Day 79 no stinkies
> 
> Just upgraded again
> These are getting bigger and bigger
> No idea what these are called but they're keeping me off the stinkies
> 
> Thanks @BumbleBee
> 
> View attachment 111329



Well done @BumbleBee 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Bumblebabe said:


> Day 79 no stinkies
> 
> Just upgraded again
> These are getting bigger and bigger
> No idea what these are called but they're keeping me off the stinkies
> 
> Thanks @BumbleBee
> 
> View attachment 111329


@Bumblebabe, well done! You are doing great with not smoking and I'm glad to see the bug really bit and the upgrades are flowing in

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Oupa said:


> ... oh and snap!
> 
> View attachment 111325


Snap indeed! I have a SS button waiting on my desk. Install will happen in the near future... then it will be even more "snap" 
I don't suppose you have an authentic Insider in there at the moment?  haha

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Drinking beer and vaping with the monks in Lisbon. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Drinking beer and vaping with the monks in Lisbon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Aah, @Rob Fisher , you beauty!
Howzit Rob!
We miss you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Aah, @Rob Fisher , you beauty!
> Howzit Rob!
> We miss you



Miss you too!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cod fish cakes. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

And some port to end the day. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Ooh, @Rob Fisher , that Nugget is rocking!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

By the way @Rob Fisher , did you find amy chips yet?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> By the way @Rob Fisher , did you find amy chips yet?



What are Amy chips? If it the flat cut ones the yes... had some last night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> What are Amy chips? If it the flat cut ones the yes... had some last night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lol sorry, typo
I meant any chips
Hehe, glad you found some

And you must take a picture of the Nugget with some peri peri chicken
And let us know if its as good as Beiro Alto at Monte
I miss that peri peri chicken!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Lol sorry, typo
> I meant any chips
> Hehe, glad you found some
> 
> And you must take a picture of the Nugget with some peri peri chicken
> And let us know if its as good as Beiro Alto at Monte
> I miss that peri peri chicken!



Yip had plenty of chips.... but no peri peri chicken as good as Beira Alta. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

What a nice place to have a work conference!

BB doing morning service. 

I'm such a tool I forgot to fill it this morning. It's about half. But I have backup. Hehe.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Early morning deliveries to all the street side coffee and cake shops. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> Early morning deliveries to all the street side coffee and cake shops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



And vapemail for the Master?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

On my way to a site labour inspection. Rogue keeping me company.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! Looks like a whole different world! Thanks for making my day stuck in this ****-hole even more difficult to navigate Rob!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Table Check







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Early morning deliveries to all the street side coffee and cake shops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My favorite time of day... Before the sun comes up... When only the hearts filled with hunger and desire are out and about

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## E.T.

Not matching at all

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## joshthecarver

My first unregulated squonker, the Pulse BF mod, and the Wasp Nano RDA with a Fralien from the Coil Company reading at 0.22 ohms. I am very impressed, this XXX tastes amazing. Getting the battery in is challenging though... but it's tiny!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

The “DP” mod with an ammit ( just needs the damn tank band ) and the “its okay if I drop it” ego, both with Miami Ice in

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## TheV

Bx9 + Insider ... and it is way too hot outside

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Came home for a quick lunch - now having milktart for desert in the trusted Serpent SMM 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

joshthecarver said:


> View attachment 111400
> My first unregulated squonker, the Pulse BF mod, and the Wasp Nano RDA with a Fralien from the Coil Company reading at 0.22 ohms. I am very impressed, this XXX tastes amazing. Getting the battery in is challenging though... but it's tiny!


What an amazing looking little setup! Very jelly!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Amir

Back on that reo train... I need an ol16 though the RM2 is not for me and I’m not in the mood to learn something new... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## antonherbst

Amir said:


> Back on that reo train... I need an ol16 though the RM2 is not for me and I’m not in the mood to learn something new...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Those are two beautifull mods. I might just have a @hands tip for that “Jack Frost” reo of yours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

antonherbst said:


> Those are two beautifull mods. I might just have a @hands tip for that “Jack Frost” reo of yours.



And Jack Frost it is then... especially since it’s dedicated to Naked XXL higher nic juice for that ice cold punch in the throat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

Amir said:


> And Jack Frost it is then... especially since it’s dedicated to Naked XXL higher nic juice for that ice cold punch in the throat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I just love that hit in the morning. Lots of happy vapes on ot @Amir

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yes






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## antonherbst

Amir said:


> And Jack Frost it is then... especially since it’s dedicated to Naked XXL higher nic juice for that ice cold punch in the throat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Just out of curiosity. Did you read the full post? I have something you might want for Jack Frost

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Out of curiosity what are the baked goods?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

antonherbst said:


> Out of curiosity what are the baked goods?



It’s a donut type thingy with a sweet custard inside. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tanja

Rob Fisher said:


> It’s a donut type thingy with a sweet custard inside.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ooohhhh... looks like the custard doughnut juice that I make! Yummyyyyy

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antonherbst

Tanja said:


> Ooohhhh... looks like the custard doughnut juice that I make! Yummyyyyy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Oh could i dibs some of that custard juice? Ill come fetch where ever you are?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_r

Blast from the past

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Tanja

antonherbst said:


> Oh could i dibs some of that custard juice? Ill come fetch where ever you are?


I have to make again... but will gladly make you some! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Vape_r said:


> View attachment 111426
> 
> Blast from the past



That does look good. Like the contrast between the red and white

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

antonherbst said:


> I just love that hit in the morning. Lots of happy vapes on ot @Amir



Thanx brother man. The RM2 just isn’t for me so it’s going to be sidelined till I get an ol16. I wanna throw some 18mg juice at the reo and use it exclusively for mtl vaping 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

antonherbst said:


> Just out of curiosity. Did you read the full post? I have something you might want for Jack Frost



Oh yeah about that... I’ve got a few tips lying around, most of which are white or black/white configurations so I’m good there. Thanx for the offer though mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Amir said:


> My favorite time of day... Before the sun comes up... When only the hearts filled with hunger and desire are out and about


And those doing the walk of shame

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Amir

BioHAZarD said:


> And those doing the walk of shame



Those come after... along with the hard style soldiers from the raves 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Amir said:


> Those come after... along with the hard style soldiers from the raves
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was a very very very long time ago  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

BioHAZarD said:


> That was a very very very long time ago
> 
> Sent from the abyss



Yeah in the dungeon and boiler room days haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

Studying sucks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

A real good time

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz

When u take pics that make you feel like @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Skyclone was jealous so is now getting a go on the ohmsmium





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Cor

antonherbst said:


> Sorry to the owner but my other mods and atties are all being charged, cleaned and recoiled later tonight. So i had to pull out the old faithfull for one last run with a coffee. She vapes beautifully smooth.
> View attachment 111328


The time slowly kreeping closer and closer

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Thanks @TheV for the amazing cookie vape. It is a nice vape with Rogue

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

BioHAZarD said:


> Skyclone was jealous so is now getting a go on the ohmsmium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss



That combo just looks super comfortable in the hand and must be an amazing vape.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

antonherbst said:


> That combo just looks super comfortable in the hand and must be an amazing vape.


Thanks buddy. Yeah works extremely well once the juice flow control has been disassembled and lubed. Obviously only calamity Jane in her  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Thanks @TheV for the amazing cookie vape. It is a nice vape with Rogue


Only a pleasure bud! Glad you are enjoying it 

BBs keeping me company at the office:

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lisbon airport. Next stop Barcelona. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## PuffingCrow

Ninja en Papa

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

PuffingCrow said:


> Ninja en Papa


Nice combo there buddy

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mahir

My first squonker and I'm enjoying it more than I expected to (maybe it's just because I love my Hadaly so much)

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## antonherbst

Dangerous work being done. Reo mini with xxx juice makes the stress go away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Shifty

Wednesday pitstop freshly wicked dripper and tank and some new flavours

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

Time for some Frosteez with a nice cup of coffee

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz

Xxx in the BB and elements pink lemonade in the inbox for this rather WARM night

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## Bryce

Super impressed got this pulse 24 on friday and the flav i get off it is epic 





Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Arrived in Barcelona and asked and got a large cold Spanish beer. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Friep

Quick vape then back to studying:

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

And then we had another one. At least you can see the name of the beer. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> View attachment 111432
> View attachment 111433
> View attachment 111434
> 
> When u take pics that make you feel like @Rob Fisher



Great stuff @Jengz 
And congrats!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> Dangerous work being done. Reo mini with xxx juice makes the stress go away.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Lekker photo @antonherbst 
When i saw it for a second i thought you were in Paris and that was the Eiffel tower
Then i realised it wasnt the eiffel tower. Hehe
Nice one
Rugged Reo Mini rocks

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> And then we had another one. At least you can see the name of the beer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Just catching up now
Glad to hear you safe in Barcelona @Rob Fisher
What a lovely city
Had the best time there several years ago.
Seems like you are enjoying it!

Remember the Nugget on the Lizard challenge

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Lekker photo @antonherbst
> When i saw it for a second i thought you were in Paris and that was the Eiffel tower
> Then i realised it wasnt the eiffel tower. Hehe
> Nice one
> Rugged Reo Mini rocks



Thanks @Silver 

I wish it was the Eiffel tower with the miss's Maybe. I can only say that watch out for the next photo. I was told next time(two weeks time) i could stand on top of that tower crane and take a photo of the south of JHB with the Ice Queen

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> Thanks @Silver
> 
> I wish it was the Eiffel tower with the miss's Maybe. I can only say that watch out for the next photo. I was told next time(two weeks time) i could stand on top of that tower crane and take a photo of the south of JHB with the Ice Queen



Oh wow, that is going to be epic!
Look forward to seeing that

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Its nice when there is stuff like this waiting for you on your desk when you get out of a meeting

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Its nice when there is stuff like this waiting for you on your desk when you get out of a meeting


I see your cupcake and raise you 2 doughnuts and a coffee with my Ice Queen.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time for my Vapour Mountain cap. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a roller-coaster! 

"And this is how I lost my BB!"

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Riding the bus was thirsty work. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Riding the bus was thirsty work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really need to retire 
Looks like you are having a blast Rob!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

I accidentally an RPG. Is that bad?

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos

TheV said:


> I accidentally an RPG. Is that bad?


Next you need a poo to compliment that accidental RPG!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> I accidentally an RPG. Is that bad?


congratulations buddy.... many happy vapes ...soooooo jelly.... those two are stunning

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Christos said:


> Next you need a poo to compliment that accidental RPG!


Hehe, please don't tempt me ... although I think if I had to get something else it would be a Fawkes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> congratulations buddy.... many happy vapes ...soooooo jelly.... those two are stunning


Thank you bud. I was a bit skeptical of the color but it looks absolutely fantastic in person.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Thank you bud. I was a bit skeptical of the color but it looks absolutely fantastic in person.


you are really making me doubt my decision

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> you are really making me doubt my decision


Haha, I'm really glad you did though ... because now that we've bonded ... SHE IS ALL MINE

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> I accidentally an RPG. Is that bad?



@TheV - accidentally is not a verb - my Inglish are not that better, but my thinks another verb would is work better here 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @TheV - accidentally is not a verb - my Inglish are not that better, but my thinks another verb would is work better here
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hi Ho @Silver here we go. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver here we
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What a lovely colourful photo @Rob Fisher !!!
That is awesome

I was actually thinking of the Nugget being ON a lizard, which should give you a clue as to what type and size of lizard - but you are on the right track

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




They robbed you on the amount of chips @Rob Fisher !!!
Looks quite tasty though

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV

To say I'm pleased would be a serious understatement

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 3


----------



## Comrad Juju

The new girl and her protector 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Tanja

The Nebula at work...

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

@Silver on a side note... the throat hit on this one is so intense I feel asthmatic... it’s amazing. Early days yet but with the included coil coming in at 1ohm it’s fantastic. Got that twisp blueberry in here and it’s just about what I’m looking for... time will tell though 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

What a Stella setup





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## shaun2707

Hahahah.... nice turn of events after our chat bud!! Looks mooi man!! Enjoy it @JsPLAYn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

When you gotta work late ... you come prepared:

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

shaun2707 said:


> Hahahah.... nice turn of events after our chat bud!! Looks mooi man!! Enjoy it @JsPLAYn
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@shaun2707 ha ha thanks bud .. but it costed me,if u knw what I mean

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Winning the second half of today after a bumpy start


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## jm10

View attachment 111661
View attachment 111662


Im like one of those kids that want everything that the other kids have,so i picked up a Cue
@BigGuy thanks for the Cue and Cake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius

Can't wait to get home so running my favourite in the mech.





Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mahir

Choose your weapon

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Jp1905

Best of both worlds to me,not only in hardware,but in juice too,squonk running @KZOR Aloha,and some Lemon Donut for the Goon 1.5,nice cuppa coffee and a “stroopwafel”...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> @Silver on a side note... the throat hit on this one is so intense I feel asthmatic... it’s amazing. Early days yet but with the included coil coming in at 1ohm it’s fantastic. Got that twisp blueberry in here and it’s just about what I’m looking for... time will tell though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh wow, @Amir - thats great news!
When you mentioned the Siren V2 in the RM2 thread I didnt register that it was the new MTL device
Am very keem to hear more once youve used it for a bit. Please let us know.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi @Rob Fisher 
Howzit Barcelona !

When you going on the ship?
And how is it there in Barcelona? Seen any other vapers?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Jp1905 said:


> Best of both worlds to me,not only in hardware,but in juice too,squonk running @KZOR Aloha,and some Lemon Donut for the Goon 1.5,nice cuppa coffee and a “stroopwafel”...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That goon v1 tip looks really good. @hands is a master craftsmen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

antonherbst said:


> That goon v1 tip looks really good. @hands is a master craftsmen.



Thanks,this one is from Twisted Tips here in CPT.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Enjoying some peaceful reading time before the baby comes





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

Jp1905 said:


> Thanks,this one is from Twisted Tips here in CPT.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh it looks like a hands tip. Still looks amazing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher
> Howzit Barcelona !
> 
> When you going on the ship?
> And how is it there in Barcelona? Seen any other vapers?



Barcelona is awesome. Seen two other Vapers and just like Lisbon and Paris there are smokers everywhere. 

Jumping on the ship tomorrow. 

Found two tobacconists that stock Mickey Mouse Vapes. But no real vape shops. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep

Lovely Friday night:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Friep said:


> Lovely Friday night:
> View attachment 111688


Been there buddy. All worth it in the end.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Friep

BioHAZarD said:


> Been there buddy. All worth it in the end.



Just one and a half year left. But its close thanks for the support @BioHAZarD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Friep said:


> Just one and a half year left. But its close thanks for the support @BioHAZarD


All good. I know it sucks  
The discipline it instills will put you miles in front of the curve. 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Enjoying some peaceful reading time before the baby comes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss


Which Kindle is that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Which Kindle is that?


Voyage 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Voyage
> 
> Sent from the abyss


Looks awesome! I'm still on my old pleb 1st gen Paperwhite

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Looks awesome! I'm still on my old pleb 1st gen Paperwhite


Haha as long as you are reading it does not matter what you do it on  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## antonherbst

Friep said:


> Lovely Friday night:
> View attachment 111688



Awesome setups there. What coil config do you have in the goon 1,5?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Ready for the wonderfull day ahead.. 





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Friep

antonherbst said:


> Awesome setups there. What coil config do you have in the goon 1,5?



Thank you.
Curently running ss317L 26ga 7 wraps on 3mm id found my happy place with them on that setup at 0.29 ohms

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Vape and COD, wish I could do this all day but time for work

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## acorn

Workhorse Reo for working Saturday...
(Paintjob needs a redo, sometime/someday)





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Getting ready for Saturday

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

A cold coffee vape for a cold home office day.



The Ice queen is an amazing vape. I am in love with this little pocket rocket. @Petrus

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Getting ready for Saturday



I still need to go past that cookie shop. I van only guess what your plans are for today. Diy mixes and bb vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

TheV said:


> Getting ready for Saturday


How can you put that moooooerse biscuit on the BB, nogal on an AUTH my man, and AUUTTTTHHHH Billet

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> I still need to go past that cookie shop. I van only guess what your plans are for today. Diy mixes and bb vaping.


I'll shout if I go past there again if you need me to grab you a box 

Yes sir!
I'll be mixing for the JHB vape meet, The @Stosta Box and making samples of the new CAP Silverline concentrates to test

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Jengz said:


> How can you put that moooooerse biscuit on the BB, nogal on an AUTH my man, and AUUTTTTHHHH Billet


Lol, I must bring miss high and mighty down a notch or two. She thinks she is super fancy. She must know her place in this relationship.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

Joburg, cloudy but awesome !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

vicTor said:


> Joburg, cloudy but awesome !
> 
> View attachment 111704



Awesome photo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Oh wow, @Amir - thats great news!
> When you mentioned the Siren V2 in the RM2 thread I didnt register that it was the new MTL device
> Am very keem to hear more once youve used it for a bit. Please let us know.



So far I'm loving the Siren V2. It packs such a ridiculous punch in the throat and it went down exceptionally well after a 2 hour game of indoor soccer with and ice cold coke, a warm blanky and that silly funny new movie called 'Rough Night'. It was a really good end of day vape... Something I look forward to again for tonight after getting the monsters to sleep. The build quality is phenomenal. The build deck is simplicity at its finest. The airflow options are all well all and dandy but the ideal setting for me is that lone single hole. All this from the initial beta phase test build seems like a lot to digest and may come across as just gushing but in all honestly there isn't much MTL RTA's to compare with so it either just works or it doesn't... This one trumps the Kayfun mini v3 for me which trumped the Nautilus mini.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> So far I'm loving the Siren V2. It packs such a ridiculous punch in the throat and it went down exceptionally well after a 2 hour game of indoor soccer with and ice cold coke, a warm blanky and that silly funny new movie called 'Rough Night'. It was a really good end of day vape... Something I look forward to again for tonight after getting the monsters to sleep. The build quality is phenomenal. The build deck is simplicity at its finest. The airflow options are all well all and dandy but the ideal setting for me is that lone single hole. All this from the initial beta phase test build seems like a lot to digest and may come across as just gushing but in all honestly there isn't much MTL RTA's to compare with so it either just works or it doesn't... This one trumps the Kayfun mini v3 for me which trumped the Nautilus mini.



My oh my
What a great explanation @Amir
Thanks
Now I have serious FOMO!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> My oh my
> What a great explanation @Amir
> Thanks
> Now I have serious FOMO!



FOMO for the Siren or for the soccer? Because I honestly just can't picture you in your chino's and powder blue shirt scoring a screamer from the half way line

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Jengz

Americano, rooibos rye chicken sandwich and some frosteez! Perfect breakfast

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

Ready for the weekend.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> FOMO for the Siren or for the soccer? Because I honestly just can't picture you in your chino's and powder blue shirt scoring a screamer from the half way line



No the Siren!!!
haha

I did play soccer in primary school though

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> No the Siren!!!
> haha
> 
> I did play soccer in primary school though



I actually love the siren... and the soccer... so either way you're headed in the right direction

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Petrus said:


> Ready for the weekend.
> View attachment 111709


That reo looks good. What atty do you have on it? Looks like a midified ol16?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Now for some time wasting

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Now for some time wasting
> View attachment 111715


I approve of all the nonsense in that picture!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Some steak is in order for this lovely Saturday .. pulse in the mix






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

JsPLAYn said:


> Some steak is in order for this lovely Saturday .. pulse in the mix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Ooh, that looks good @JsPLAYn 
Making me hungry now!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Silver said:


> Ooh, that looks good @JsPLAYn
> Making me hungry now!!


Well it's in my tummy nw lol.. was splendid

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaun2707

antonherbst said:


> Now for some time wasting
> View attachment 111715



Lukka @antonherbst!! Top game that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## shaun2707

Mac75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Very nice!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please don't drop it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn

Going through the Gaming routine while hitting my Gusto Mini

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Mahir

Efusion duo dna200 x Recoil rebel x boom coils ni80 26g fused claptons

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## jamie

Ready to start the braai.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

jamie said:


> Ready to start the braai.
> 
> View attachment 111731


When manne vannie kaap, post pictures at 7:30 and it’s still day time, ah how I miss the Cape

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Flava

antonherbst said:


> That reo looks good. What atty do you have on it? Looks like a midified ol16?



That would be the cloud cap for ol-16.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep

This 3io delivers on the flavour. Build 26ga ni80 3mm 0.44 deck is abit complicated but well worth the effort.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Genosmate

is that on the boat

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

My little creepy crawlies 






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## ettiennedj

Chilled sunday. Sticky toffee by Dreamsteam in the Vgod elite rdta and some Panama in the bbox.





Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> is that on the boat



Yebo the food is bloody marvelous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius

Ending off the weekend right.





Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Simple mech tube 

Very tasty !

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Simple mech tube
> 
> Very tasty !


I may just drive to the garage now

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I may just drive to the garage now



Man, they were so tasty @Christos 
Now they finished

I may have to meet you at the garage. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Havana Nightz in the OL16 

Long restrictive lung hits. 

This is very good!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Simple mech tube
> 
> Very tasty !


Kickin' it old school

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Something sweet to end off a fantastic weekend

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Not as fancy as yours, but it is the thought that counts.  condensed milk has been my goto sweet snack since I was a kid in primary school. 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Mahir

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Not as fancy as yours, but it is the thought that counts.  condensed milk has been my goto sweet snack since I was a kid in primary school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone




Condensed milk is the best lol, I wish someone could make an ejuice flavor like that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hot Chocolate to end the day. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Not as fancy as yours, but it is the thought that counts.  condensed milk has been my goto sweet snack since I was a kid in primary school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Were You also a big dirky fan, yoh dirky was the Billet boxes of condensed milk lekaness

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vape droid with Vapor Giant as we reverse into port. Pisa today. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Hulk supporting my "bad" habits

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Hulk supporting my "bad" habits



Dont start this early with funny stuff. It might just “ruk” out of control after a while. 

But it does look good and i need to find me a figurine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst

Bongi Blueberry, decided to join in on the photo.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## vicTor

...one thing I don't miss about smoking cigarettes is the "ashing" and finding a place to throw the butt, this is much better !!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Rafique

Amir said:


> @Silver on a side note... the throat hit on this one is so intense I feel asthmatic... it’s amazing. Early days yet but with the included coil coming in at 1ohm it’s fantastic. Got that twisp blueberry in here and it’s just about what I’m looking for... time will tell though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




@Amir, is that the 22 or 24. I ordered one from Vapers corner but 22

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dexter305

All aboard the hype train....got this little beauty for myself on payday (I know I know its only a SXK) and so far so good. I am really enjoying those looooooong restrictive lung hits from this compact little beast and must say, she can chuck a cloud or two! It's early days but she might just be a keeper, which means I will have to find a name for her. Also loving the customization possibilities!!!! So a question or two for all the BB guys out there:
1. Where can I find a titanium or stainless button?
2. How can I get my paws on a Flow and what will it cost me?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

Dexter305 said:


> All aboard the hype train....got this little beauty for myself on payday (I know I know its only a SXK) and so far so good. I am really enjoying those looooooong restrictive lung hits from this compact little beast and must say, she can chuck a cloud or two! It's early days but she might just be a keeper, which means I will have to find a name for her. Also loving the customization possibilities!!!! So a question or two for all the BB guys out there:
> 1. Where can I find a titanium or stainless button?
> 2. How can I get my paws on a Flow and what will it cost me?
> 
> View attachment 111910
> 
> 
> View attachment 111909



That whole combination is a looker. Post photos in the name your bb thread and we will get the ball rolling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dexter305

antonherbst said:


> That whole combination is a looker. Post photos in the name your bb thread and we will get the ball rolling.


Thanks @antonherbst , will do! Just love the way this thing looks and feels! Perfect size, perfect weight...just begs to be held!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Dexter305 said:


> All aboard the hype train....got this little beauty for myself on payday (I know I know its only a SXK) and so far so good. I am really enjoying those looooooong restrictive lung hits from this compact little beast and must say, she can chuck a cloud or two! It's early days but she might just be a keeper, which means I will have to find a name for her. Also loving the customization possibilities!!!! So a question or two for all the BB guys out there:
> 1. Where can I find a titanium or stainless button?
> 2. How can I get my paws on a Flow and what will it cost me?
> 
> View attachment 111910
> 
> 
> View attachment 111909


1. The authentic SS button didn't fit on my SXK BB, so do keep that in mind when you find something.
2. Flow can be purchased here for about R2100 (before customs charges).

BB looks good man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Hulk supporting my "bad" habits


He looks unusually pissed off today. I think he misses Ivy  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Dexter305 said:


> All aboard the hype train....got this little beauty for myself on payday (I know I know its only a SXK) and so far so good. I am really enjoying those looooooong restrictive lung hits from this compact little beast and must say, she can chuck a cloud or two! It's early days but she might just be a keeper, which means I will have to find a name for her. Also loving the customization possibilities!!!! So a question or two for all the BB guys out there:
> 1. Where can I find a titanium or stainless button?
> 2. How can I get my paws on a Flow and what will it cost me?
> 
> View attachment 111910
> 
> 
> View attachment 111909


Welcome to the Rabbit Hole. Will see you at the bottom. 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> He looks unusually pissed off today. I think he misses Ivy
> 
> Sent from the abyss


He is indeed not happy with my recent decisions ... but he can eat a bag

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Rafique said:


> @Amir, is that the 22 or 24. I ordered one from Vapers corner but 22



its the 22

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dexter305

TheV said:


> 1. The authentic SS button didn't fit on my SXK BB, so do keep that in mind when you find something.
> 2. Flow can be purchased here for about R2100 (before customs charges).
> 
> BB looks good man!



Thanks for the info @TheV you guys had me red with envy and curiosity with your beautiful billet boxes and I just had to find out for myself. Really enjoying it so far!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dexter305

BioHAZarD said:


> Welcome to the Rabbit Hole. Will see you at the bottom.
> 
> Sent from the abyss


Hehe, and a deep one it is! Only scratching the surface!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Dexter305 said:


> Thanks for the info @TheV you guys had me red with envy and curiosity with your beautiful billet boxes and I just had to find out for myself. Really enjoying it so far!


Glad to hear you're enjoying it. Its a wonderful device.
I'm so hooked on mine at the moment. It takes up 95%+ of all my vaping time.
And the SXK really is a fantastic clone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> He is indeed not happy with my recent decisions ... but he can eat a bag

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dexter305

TheV said:


> Glad to hear you're enjoying it. Its a wonderful device.
> I'm so hooked on mine at the moment. It takes up 95%+ of all my vaping time.
> And the SXK really is a fantastic clone.


At the moment I'm at about 50/50 between my 75C with a reload RTA and my BB. Really finding a happy medium between the two!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

End of an office bound day. 
Reo with frosteez and a nescafe gold coffee

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pisa Italy Baby. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB and Beer






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Pisa Italy Baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Great photos @Rob Fisher !!!!!
What a lovely place that
Can't believe how that tower leans. lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny

BioHAZarD said:


> Welcome to the Rabbit Hole. Will see you at the bottom.
> 
> Sent from the abyss




There is a bottom? Oh thank you, good to know there is one and I should be hitting it very soon.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

RayDeny said:


> There is a bottom? Oh thank you, good to know there is one and I should be hitting it very soon.


I suspect there is a bottom. Will let you know when I find it  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rome today. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Rome today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Rob Fisher its still dark there. What time did you take the photo?
Early morning walk out on the deck?

PS I wanted to ask you, do you have your own "mini vape cave" in the cabin?
Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher its still dark there. What time did you take the photo?
> Early morning walk out on the deck?
> 
> PS I wanted to ask you, do you have your own "mini vape cave" in the cabin?
> Lol



Yes it was dark at the time. It was 5:50am Rome time. 

I have a toolkit etc but hardly used it because I bought three BB’s and a few boro’s with Flows and Exocets coiled wicked and ready. So it has been a piece of cake. I doubt I will need a real pit stop on the BB’s till I get home. The vapedroid and vapor Giant Just had it second rework and clean this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## E.T.



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rafique

Really good mtl vape really really good

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rafique said:


> Really good mtl vape really really good
> 
> View attachment 111973



That Siren V2 is haunting me @Rafique - lol
Need to get one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

You honestly have to @Silver 

It really is the best mtl I have had since the lemo 1, super smooth airflow. Flavour yoh off the charts. I would recommend this over any mtl I have tried so far and I have been trying to get a proper one for a while.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Rafique said:


> You honestly have to @Silver
> 
> It really is the best mtl I have had since the lemo 1, super smooth airflow. Flavour yoh off the charts. I would recommend this over any mtl I have tried so far and I have been trying to get a proper one for a while.
> 
> View attachment 111977



Almost gave you a dislike there @Rafique - lol
But thanks for that - its funny how some members can just say one or two words or phrases and then I want to go mad and buy, buy, buy. Haha

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rafique

Silver said:


> Almost gave you a dislike there @Rafique - lol
> But thanks for that - its funny how some members can just say one or two words or phrases and then I want to go mad and buy, buy, buy. Haha




Very true @Silver It was either this or the Berserker but this shape caught my eye.

will see if anyone else tries it but for me its a very good MTL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rafique said:


> Very true @Silver It was either this or the Berserker but this shape caught my eye.
> 
> will see if anyone else tries it but for me its a very good MTL



I think so far it's yourself and @Amir who have tried the Siren V2 and both of you like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sunset. Shot from my cabin balcony. We now have two days at sea and no land docking so will catch up on some much needed sleep and will do some pit stopping tomorrow. Vapedroid and vapor giant rewicked. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Marvellous @Rob Fisher !!
Looks stunning - both the vape and the view!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Brought some work home with me today ... which I usually don't enjoy, but the company makes it better:

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Wotofo concueror courtesy of @Rafique (awesome guy)
And im sad to say, this beats my SM that ive been using for the last year hands down

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique

SmokeyJoe said:


> Wotofo concueror courtesy of @Rafique (awesome guy)
> And im sad to say, this beats my SM that ive been using for the last year hands down
> 
> View attachment 112002



It really is a brilliant little tank, pity not many people caught on to it. Flavour air flow very smooth. Hope u have many happy vapes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Halloween hand check. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

Having a test run with the goon before the conserv mech arrives. Flavor for days. Wow.


Where are the panels you may ask? Stripped for a paint job

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep

antonherbst said:


> Having a test run with the goon before the conserv mech arrives. Flavor for days. Wow.
> View attachment 112003
> 
> Where are the panels you may ask? Stripped for a paint job



Tell us a bit more about the build and the paint job please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Having a test run with the goon before the conserv mech arrives. Flavor for days. Wow.
> View attachment 112003
> 
> Where are the panels you may ask? Stripped for a paint job


I can't wait to see the results of the paint job. Should be epic!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RayDeny

The trio back in action thanks to the remote juice delivery.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## antonherbst

Friep said:


> Tell us a bit more about the build and the paint job please.


 
The coil build is a plain clapton single coil that hits at 0,25 ohms and running it at 48 watts this is flavor for days. Wow. I am mighty impressed with the goon so far. 

The paint job is abit on hold as i am still searching for a good airbrush artist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B

BioHAZarD said:


> I suspect there is a bottom. Will let you know when I find it
> 
> Sent from the abyss


I haven't found a bottom yet... But I did find a bottom feeder 





Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique

Epic mtl siren 2, dare I say this has replaced my beloved reload, I think the answer is yes. Nothing better than a good mouth to lung vape

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst

Rafique said:


> Epic mtl siren 2, dare I say this has replaced my beloved reload, I think the answer is yes. Nothing better than a good mouth to lung vape
> 
> View attachment 112007



Winner post because of that very good looking tip. And the mod combo helps

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Mr. B said:


> I haven't found a bottom yet... But I did find a bottom feeder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Nice one dude. How you finding the squonk life?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rafique said:


> Epic mtl siren 2, dare I say this has replaced my beloved reload, I think the answer is yes. Nothing better than a good mouth to lung vape
> 
> View attachment 112007


Looking epic on the mod. Quick question.... How is it suited for restricted lung hits? Or is this strictly MTL?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B

BioHAZarD said:


> Nice one dude. How you finding the squonk life?


I literally just got it last night  So still finding my way around it. But so far so good

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Mr. B said:


> I literally just got it last night  So still finding my way around it. But so far so good
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


All good. Enjoy buddy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Bare bone sxmini with a goon 1.5 on and a nescafe gold coffee to start the office morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rafique

BioHAZarD said:


> Looking epic on the mod. Quick question.... How is it suited for restricted lung hits? Or is this strictly MTL?



Lung hits will be very restrictive, it's more for for mouth to lung. The nice thing is if u liked the kayfun or lemo you gonna love this. If definitely not directed at lung hits.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rafique said:


> Lung hits will be very restrictive, it's more for for mouth to lung. The nice thing is if u liked the kayfun or lemo you gonna love this. If definitely not directed at lung hits.


Thanks buddy. I have the kayfun 5. How would it compare to the wide open setting? Or is this more like the the v3 mini. 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

antonherbst said:


> Bare bone sxmini with a goon 1.5 on and a nescafe gold coffee to start the office morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I see your coffee and vape and raise you a Kayfun 5 with a Nespresso

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

BioHAZarD said:


> I see your coffee and vape and raise you a Kayfun 5 with a Nespresso
> View attachment 112018



Oh that awesome combo. Wow. I cant beat that today. Hats of to your raise.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

antonherbst said:


> Oh that awesome combo. Wow. I cant beat that today. Hats of to your raise.


I dunno buddy that kaalgat mod is quite sexy  her underwear is showing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

BioHAZarD said:


> I dunno buddy that kaalgat mod is quite sexy  her underwear is showing



Wait until i find a airbrush artist that can do what i want then it will be a show piece.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I’ll raise the Mediterranean Sea. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> I’ll raise the Mediterranean Sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No fair.  we can't beat that  I think the Droid is enjoying the trip.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CharlieSierra

The flavour in this little wasp is amazing.
And this Stentorian (my first mech & squonk) is doing it's job aswell

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## CharlieSierra

antonherbst said:


> Bare bone sxmini with a goon 1.5 on and a nescafe gold coffee to start the office morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Let me guess , the battery door is in for a repaint

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

CharlieSierra said:


> Let me guess , the battery door is in for a repaint



I am still in search of a airbrush artist that is keen on my idea. But i am slowly getting to the leaders in the industry. Soon i will have my idea.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

Can’t believe I didn’t get this tank earlier 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Between the boot of Italy and Sicily. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matchy matchy Halloween last night. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Aasif cape vape

CharlieSierra said:


> The flavour in this little wasp is amazing.
> And this Stentorian (my first mech & squonk) is doing it's job aswell
> View attachment 112077



What's your take on this juice? 
I've tried Icy Cola and enjoyed it, don't know if you've tried it yet but if you did is it similar?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CharlieSierra

Aasif cape vape said:


> What's your take on this juice?
> I've tried Icy Cola and enjoyed it, don't know if you've tried it yet but if you did is it similar?



I really like it. Really taste like cherry lime cola. Sometime I get more lime than cola but it depends on what I ate during the day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Comrad Juju said:


> Can’t believe I didn’t get this tank earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice Hey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny

Definitely a Mech kinda day. Have to say this flat haywire 22g nichrome dose a awesome coil make.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## antonherbst

Clarens here we come.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Nailedit77

My best setup yet

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

Finally got an authentic Exocet for my RPG

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta

antonherbst said:


> Clarens here we come.
> View attachment 112136


Make sure you go to the brewery and try the Blonde!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

Stosta said:


> Make sure you go to the brewery and try the Blonde!


I will do so. Maybe get afew for home enjoyment aswell. Thanks for the tip

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

Stosta said:


> Make sure you go to the brewery and try the Blonde!


I will do so. Maybe get afew for home enjoyment aswell. Thanks for the tip @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

antonherbst said:


> I will do so. Maybe get afew for home enjoyment aswell. Thanks for the tip


They do a whole bunch of beers, and my intention was to take one of each home, but after tasting the Blonde I just took an entire case of that instead!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Stosta said:


> They do a whole bunch of beers, and my intention was to take one of each home, but after tasting the Blonde I just took an entire case of that instead!



I will make a plan to delay my stop over in clarens for this. But pasenger will determine that.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Day two at sea with no stops. Just chilling and getting ready for Greece. The Vapedroid and Vapor Giant serve me well in my cabin. Too cloudy for around the ship because you are supposed to vape in the smoking section text to the pool but that’s not for me because it stinks. The BB’s go with me to land and around the boat and I haven’t had anyone give me shit yet. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep

antonherbst said:


> I will make a plan to delay my stop over in clarens for this. But pasenger will determine that.



They have lovely siders there best part you can taste before you buy without charge. They have awesome food to. Might help to convince the passenger...


----------



## Dexter305

TheV said:


> Finally got an authentic Exocet for my RPG



Congrats bud! I am very jealous! How does it compare with:
1. the SXK Excocet
2. the authentic Steamtuners Insider

PS. I am very curious!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn

Morning vapes to get us started

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Dexter305 said:


> Congrats bud! I am very jealous! How does it compare with:
> 1. the SXK Excocet
> 2. the authentic Steamtuners Insider
> 
> PS. I am very curious!


Thanks man! I've been looking for one for quite a while 

I need some more time to compare but very preliminary findings:
1. It is has smoother draw than the SXK
2. It is a wetter vape than the Insider

I'll tag you in some more detailed feedback once I've had some time to properly compare.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Arno "NoxFord" Steyn said:


> Morning vapes to get us started
> View attachment 112141


Dude! I love that Yoda

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dexter305

TheV said:


> Thanks man! I've been looking for one for quite a while
> 
> I need some more time to compare but very preliminary findings:
> 1. It is has smoother draw than the SXK
> 2. It is a wetter vape than the Insider
> 
> I'll tag you in some more detailed feedback once I've had some time to properly compare.



hmmmm...very intriguing! Please do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Body pitstop photo

I forgot how beautifull theis part of our amazing country is.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Day two at sea with no stops. Just chilling and getting ready for Greece. The Vapedroid and Vapor Giant serve me well in my cabin. Too cloudy for around the ship because you are supposed to vape in the smoking section text to the pool but that’s not for me because it stinks. The BB’s go with me to land and around the boat and I haven’t had anyone give me shit yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice @Rob Fisher ...

You get grease to keep your relationship healthy and I'm still sitting here stuck with vaseline.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

All matchy matchy








Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That droid is a good looking mod. And that vapor giant tops it off so well.

If a mod has this much attention from the Modmaster it must be good. Very good. Enjoy the cruise Rob and kie.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

antonherbst said:


> That droid is a good looking mod. And that vapor giant tops it off so well.
> 
> If a mod has this much attention from the Modmaster it must be good. Very good. Enjoy the cruise Rob and kie.



Yip @antonherbst the vapedroid for some reason just works for me and the vapor giant tank doesn’t leak and has great flavor. Only issue with the setup is it needs refilling often so is cabin bound the th BB get to explore the world.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip @antonherbst the vapedroid for some reason just works for me and the vapor giant tank doesn’t leak and has great flavor. Only issue with the setup is it needs refilling often so is cabin bound the th BB get to explore the world.
> 
> View attachment 112193



I can almost feel the sadness of the droid when you leave the room from this picture. 

You might have said this before but why the droid room locked and the bb can explore?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Athena Squonker by Geekvape. Very nice Allday vape. 0.14 Ohm Aliens fitted, equals 97W @ 3.7V.... Perfect 

It was going for a really good price in France, not available yet here in Germany. 









Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## PuffingCrow

Ou SKool Reo with reomizer, 1.3ohm coil 50/50 18 mg diy tobacco feels. (down the tobacco rabbit hole I go)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst

PuffingCrow said:


> Ou SKool Reo with reomizer, 1.3ohm coil 50/50 18 mg diy tobacco feels. (down the tobacco rabbit hole I go)



That reo is beautifull.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> Athena Squonker by Geekvape. Very nice Allday vape. 0.14 Ohm Aliens fitted, equals 97W @ 3.7V.... Perfect
> 
> It was going for a really good price in France, not available yet here in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk



Nice @Tom!! Looks wicked.
97W is quite something I presume!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

PuffingCrow said:


> Ou SKool Reo with reomizer, 1.3ohm coil 50/50 18 mg diy tobacco feels. (down the tobacco rabbit hole I go)



Ou skool 50/50 18mg + RM2 = happiness squared

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> Nice @Tom!! Looks wicked.
> 97W is quite something I presume!


That is why my Reo just collects dust. I need clouds 

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> That is why my Reo just collects dust. I need clouds
> 
> Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk



But @Tom, what is it about this mod that makes so much clouds and not the Reo?
Is it the materials used for the contacts?
Or does this have some form of electronic chip in it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PuffingCrow

Silver said:


> Ou skool 50/50 18mg + RM2 = happiness squared


Well it is thanks to many of your posts @Silver that I have been reading, cause I have been feeling like smoking a cig of late and yeah clouds and all is great but, sometimes all I really want is n cig and the reo with that setup "50/50 18mg + RM2 = happiness squared" takes that urge and dumps it 

Also been getting into tobaccos and omg, never taught I would be one that would like it. but oddly it very nice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Late night vibes some cardinal tobacco diy in the bb

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

PuffingCrow said:


> Well it is thanks to many of your posts @Silver that I have been reading, cause I have been feeling like smoking a cig of late and yeah clouds and all is great but, sometimes all I really want is n cig and the reo with that setup "50/50 18mg + RM2 = happiness squared" takes that urge and dumps it
> 
> Also been getting into tobaccos and omg, never taught I would be one that would like it. but oddly it very nice.



Oh wow @PuffingCrow 
Very glad for you and glad my posts helped
I agree, it feels great to occasionally take a puff of a super strong tobacco in MTL
Totally different sensation to a big lung hit
Both have their place but the strong MTL is very satisfying

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> But @Tom, what is it about this mod that makes so much clouds and not the Reo?
> Is it the materials used for the contacts?
> Or does this have some form of electronic chip in it?


Nope... Just my Reo. Got the normal atty, no low profile. Tried it the other day again, did not enjoy this, mine does not chuck clouds


Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> Nope... Just my Reo. Got the normal atty, no low profile. Tried it the other day again, did not enjoy this, mine does not chuck clouds
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk



Ah ok
That makes sense

But now you have a turbo allday cloud machine!!
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Jp1905

@TheV and @antonherbst this one is for you...always posting pics of coffee and massive koekies that make me hungry at the worst of times. Some Nescafe and a Stroopwafel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

Jp1905 said:


> @TheV and @antonherbst this one is for you...always posting pics of coffee and massive koekies that make me hungry at the worst of times. Some Nescafe and a Stroopwafel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh so sorry to do that with you. I am warning you now. I will be replying to this post later today with a even bigger challenge for you. I have some epic vape mail coming in today. and that joined with my last beer mail post will ruffle the emotions a bit on the forum. 

If you have watched my post lately and can do "some" additions then the combo i will post later might come to you. i am super excited.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Jp1905 said:


> @TheV and @antonherbst this one is for you...always posting pics of coffee and massive koekies that make me hungry at the worst of times. Some Nescafe and a Stroopwafel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah man, you bastard... now I need to go get some stroopwafels!
And that is the right way to eat them ... on a hot coffee so the "stroop" melts a bit

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Stosta

Mac75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking setup!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Jp1905 said:


> @TheV and @antonherbst this one is for you...always posting pics of coffee and massive koekies that make me hungry at the worst of times. Some Nescafe and a Stroopwafel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you're not diabetic! Those things are deathly sweet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cornelius

Mac75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is stunning!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola

Tom said:


> Athena Squonker by Geekvape. Very nice Allday vape. 0.14 Ohm Aliens fitted, equals 97W @ 3.7V.... Perfect
> 
> It was going for a really good price in France, not available yet here in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


Hey @Tom,

Some guys have noted some arching on the Athena when building low. Have you experienced the same?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

Stosta said:


> Hope you're not diabetic! Those things are deathly sweet!



Ek het diabetes as kindersiekte gehad!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

@Stosta tagging you for the beer recomemdation. I will be finding me a supplier close by in pta soon. This blonde is almost as good as my wife. Only to state the obvious i love my wife lots. 
@Petrus tagging you for the Ice Queen-Reo mini vape.
@Jp1905 tagging you because i can(want to make you jealous).

And its not the mech vape i wanted to have in hand but aramex sucks with their service so my mech will only be collected on monday. 



And my weekend just started

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Tom

skola said:


> Hey @Tom,
> 
> Some guys have noted some arching on the Athena when building low. Have you experienced the same?


Arching where? Is there another thread somewhere?


Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Unfortunately the entheon could not keep up for me! What a great setup!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## skola

Tom said:


> Arching where? Is there another thread somewhere?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


In the area where the switch connects to the 510. 
I'm not sure if there is any mention on it on the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Acropolis 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Mahir

Oh happy days! Enjoy your weekend everyone

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

antonherbst said:


> @Stosta tagging you for the beer recomemdation. I will be finding me a supplier close by in pta soon. This blonde is almost as good as my wife. Only to state the obvious i love my wife lots.
> @Petrus tagging you for the Ice Queen-Reo mini vape.
> @Jp1905 tagging you because i can(want to make you jealous).
> 
> And its not the mech vape i wanted to have in hand but aramex sucks with their service so my mech will only be collected on monday.
> View attachment 112280
> 
> 
> And my weekend just started


I try to visit the Brewery at least once a month, while the woman shop. Blonde and Pale Ale for a win. I think by this time @Stosta knew I am not actually a beer drinker

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Mahir said:


> Oh happy days! Enjoy your weekend everyone
> View attachment 112294



Enjoy @Mahir 

PS - nice shoes

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Trusty kayfun and ohmsmium with XXX keeping me company in my breaks between feeds 





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Tom

skola said:


> In the area where the switch connects to the 510.
> I'm not sure if there is any mention on it on the forum.
> 
> View attachment 112292


I guess that it's owed to the function of the switch. None of the reviewers mentioned it... Probably not a huge concern. Google did not help either... 

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

The night is looking good!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> The night is looking good!
> View attachment 112313



Nice @Jengz 
Looks like you at the "home casino"  ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Love that @Petrus !!
Is that an Entheon on there?
Hows the vape?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Twisp Cue with morning coffee 

On my Polar Mint pod. It's nice. Cue is behaving and no visible leaking from the outside. 

Billet and Reo/OL16 standing by 






And it was a lovely sunrise here by the sea. Went to bed so early and woke up early. Love it

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Love that @Petrus !!
> Is that an Entheon on there?
> Hows the vape?


@Silver, it is a Armor, I am running dual 26ga Mad Rabbit wire, 3mm I.D, 0.2ohm. The vape is spot on. I must say the Vtc 5a batteries with the silver contacts is a winner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Twisp Cue with morning coffee
> 
> On my Polar Mint pod. It's nice. Cue is behaving and no visible leaking from the outside.
> 
> Billet and Reo/OL16 standing by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it was a lovely sunrise here by the sea. Went to bed so early and woke up early. Love it


Beautiful @Silver, when I am at the sea and it is 7 in the morning, then I know, just 2 hours more and I am on some serious ale, dammmmittttt, you are making me sooooo jelly. Finish and klaar, I am going to braai today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> Beautiful @Silver, when I am at the sea and it is 7 in the morning, then I know, just 2 hours more and I am on some serious ale, dammmmittttt, you are making me sooooo jelly. Finish and klaar, I am going to braai today.



Hehe @Petrus 
Dis lekker by die see

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mykonos Baby!








And look who is helping us into port. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV

A nice coffee and my 2 favorites:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

antonherbst said:


> I can almost feel the sadness of the droid when you leave the room from this picture.
> 
> You might have said this before but why the droid room locked and the bb can explore?



The droid is fine with battery life because it’s a 26650 but the issue is the tanks. They go through juice so fast. The BB can handle a whole day out with a small bottle of juice and a spare 18650. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hakhan

loving dual bat mech.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Double espresso with Lillith and XXX
Clears your head after a late night 





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Double espresso with Lillith and XXX
> Clears your head after a late night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss


I see some more double espressos in your future

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> I see some more double espressos in your future


Hehe. Don't have a machine at home so this is my treat at the hospital. So far Connor is quite the relaxed baby. Strong coffee will have to do. 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bryce

Some lovely strewberry sugar cone with my coffie going down well





Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JsPLAYn

Need I say more





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905

Getting a bit of a headstart for the week with some office time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## antonherbst

Family time with great mods and tasty beer then later a “snoek” braai

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus

antonherbst said:


> Family time with great mods and tasty beer then later a “snoek” braai
> View attachment 112369


That mini is so damn sexy

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

Petrus said:


> That mini is so damn sexy



Glad i could take it from you and provide an equal good home to it. 
The VM xxx works perfect in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Lekker @antonherbst 
Show us the snoek!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

A lazy Sunday, it must be 30 million degrees but it's never too hot for serious coffee

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Lekker @antonherbst
> Show us the snoek!!



What “snoek” the finnished remains of it? This family knows how to eat everything. 

Maybe next time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> What “snoek” the finnished remains of it? This family knows how to eat everything.
> 
> Maybe next time.



You said the snoek braai was later
Lol
You ate it all already
Nou is alles klaar -

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

BumbleBee said:


> A lazy Sunday, it must be 30 million degrees but it's never too hot for serious coffee
> 
> View attachment 112380


That bb looks great! Is it the sxk? Or authentic?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Jengz said:


> That bb looks great! Is it the sxk? Or authentic?


Thanks, this is the SXK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks, this is the SXK


Where did I get that button from? Best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Jengz said:


> Where did I get that button from? Best


I turned this one on the lathe, it's not perfect but I'll get there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

Ohms+Entheon got a beauty ring
RPG got a panel (only one )

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Creative 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

All looking good mate 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

TheV said:


> Ohms+Entheon got a beauty ring
> RPG got a panel (only one )


That is one great looking panel

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Lillith with CJ and a fresh wick. 
Normal cup of Jacob's. 
Well deserved after a very long day

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Ohms+Entheon got a beauty ring
> RPG got a panel (only one )



That is one beautifull panel. It would fit so nicely with “superman” but unfortunately it has a new owner.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

BioHAZarD said:


> Lillith with CJ and a fresh wick.
> Normal cup of Jacob's.
> Well deserved after a very long day
> 
> View attachment 112397



Congrats @BioHAZarD 
Hope all going well

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## antonherbst

More off a desk check but the reo grand seems to be my ultimate go to setup

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## TheV

RPG keeping me company

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique

Siren still holding up

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## skola

Puffing on Gelato Cinnamon while I wait for breakfast to be served...

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Nailedit77

So sexy

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

skola said:


> Puffing on Gelato Cinnamon while I wait for breakfast to be served...
> 
> View attachment 112406



That door is awesome man... Still waiting for you to organize me one

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> That door is awesome man... Still waiting for you to organize me one


I want one too.. man that looks insane

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola

Amir said:


> That door is awesome man... Still waiting for you to organize me one


Thanks bru.. I think this one is actually available online. Although shipping is probably more expensive than the door itself 
http://www.high-creek.ch/atelier-squonker/molly-hc-doors

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

skola said:


> Thanks bru.. I think this one is actually available online. Although shipping is probably more expensive than the door itself
> http://www.high-creek.ch/atelier-squonker/molly-hc-doors


Group buy.. split costs

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chilling at the pool area vaping. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

The conserv mech served with the goon 1,5 and some mango mist from @TheV 
This so far is an amazing vape

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> The conserv mech served with the goon 1,5 and some mango mist from @TheV
> This so far is an amazing vape
> View attachment 112442


Congratulations man. She is a beauty!
Many happy vapes

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Yeah it's Monday. Who cares. Lets braai.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Adephi said:


> Yeah it's Monday. Who cares. Lets braai.
> View attachment 112455


Now that's the spirit

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Beers, BB and Bingo. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Adephi said:


> Yeah it's Monday. Who cares. Lets braai.
> View attachment 112455



If you start a week like this it will end in LEGENDARY fashion. Making me jealous here, enjoy the "vleisie"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Its a mech coffee kind of afternoon.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Holding onto the Droid tight. The Mediterranean is rough tonight. Love it. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Petrus

After one hectic day, I want to game a bit.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## TheV

Petrus said:


> After one hectic day, I want to game a bit.
> View attachment 112505


Agreed!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

Petrus said:


> After one hectic day, I want to game a bit.
> View attachment 112505



Love the white reo grand. (No i dont want it) = not yet atleast.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Love that screen @TheV !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Love that screen @TheV !


Thanks @Silver. It was a Black Friday purchase last year and I'm still enjoying it every day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

On my way to the mountains.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rafique

Petrus said:


> On my way to the mountains.
> View attachment 112519




I need that mod/cup holder, looks very neat

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> Group buy.. split costs
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Count me in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Guys .. pool noodle a cutting blade and pool noodle is all u need for those cup holders. Can make up to 20 from one noodle

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Creative 4


----------



## JsPLAYn

Aaah.. I so need a matchy dt





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> Aaah.. I so need a matchy dt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Is that a blue or a black door?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> Is that a blue or a black door?


Blue navy





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> Blue navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



I need a black one just like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Now that’s magical right there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> I need a black one just like that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too. I am in discussions with a forumite for a swop .. for this door








Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> Me too. I am in discussions with a forumite for a swop .. for this door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Yeah that's the one right there... If the deal falls through I've got a rare camo one that I'd trade for the black

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> Yeah that's the one right there... If the deal falls through I've got a rare camo one that I'd trade for the black


Ha ha .. get me a clear skull door and I'd gladly pass the black one for u for trade lol 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon Kruger

My beloved RX2/3, my faithful Goon and my own DIY Peanut Butter and Caramel ADV

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique

Kinda matchy drip tip

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## shaun2707

Rafique said:


> Kinda matchy drip tip
> 
> View attachment 112587




Nice looking setup @Rafique. How is that Tesla- been looking at getting one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique

shaun2707 said:


> Nice looking setup @Rafique. How is that Tesla- been looking at getting one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




This is my second one I have owned @shaun2707 and its one of my favorite mods. Excellent battery efficiency compared to other mods. Fires instantly, 1.5 amp charging, super light and cheap for what it is. Only con is that because of the shape its not pocket friendly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

Current Squonkers !!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## shaun2707

Rafique said:


> This is my second one I have owned @shaun2707 and its one of my favorite mods. Excellent battery efficiency compared to other mods. Fires instantly, 1.5 amp charging, super light and cheap for what it is. Only con is that because of the shape its not pocket friendly.



Awesome thanks bud. Sounds like a lekker mod. I currently have the Minikin v2 so the form factor of the Tesla won’t really be a problem. 

Shot for the feedback


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

SAVapeGear said:


> Current Squonkers !!!
> 
> View attachment 112607


Crazy lineup you have there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Amir said:


> Now that’s magical right there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That pipe looks really epic. 
Awaiting your review on that mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

SAVapeGear said:


> Current Squonkers !!!
> 
> View attachment 112607



Epic collection you have there

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Malta Baby! 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> Now that’s magical right there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Love the way the pipe stands on the surface
Very distinguished @Amir
What battery does it take?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir

Finally got my hands on an authentic Hadaly. Best 1k I've ever spent lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Mahir 
Looks great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mahir

Silver said:


> Congrats @Mahir
> Looks great!



Thank you sir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Mahir said:


> Thank you sir



I like the clear cap so you can see whats going on in there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Mahir said:


> Finally got my hands on an authentic Hadaly. Best 1k I've ever spent lol
> 
> View attachment 112630


ABSOLUTELY lovelyness

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Silver said:


> I like the clear cap so you can see whats going on in there


I need one of those.. coz even tho i squonk.. I have a fear of oversquonking . So i take off the cap everytime I press the bottle.. might aswell drip

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Mahir said:


> Finally got my hands on an authentic Hadaly. Best 1k I've ever spent lol
> 
> View attachment 112630



I can predict that you will love it. One of my "will stay" pieces


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

This is for you @Tanja

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV

BBs and Ohms keeping me company while I mix...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Tanja

Silver said:


> This is for you @Tanja


Ahhh... yellow lid crunchy... my favorite!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst

Went and made my a cup of coffee only to arrive at this scene with my bb and “dexter” - think that is what ill name the mech in hand. 

The name behind it will be explained later with a photo.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The nugget goes so well with the background @Rob Fisher !!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rafique

Early morning meeting, reload ready to take on the day

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rafique said:


> Early morning meeting, reload ready to take on the day
> 
> View attachment 112657



What juice is in there @Rafique ?
Isnt it too early for bellowing large plumes? Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

Silver said:


> What juice is in there @Rafique ?
> Isnt it too early for bellowing large plumes? Lol



@Silver I have had my mouth of mtl on the siren this morning. Needed to step up the clouds. I, like you cannot DL first thing in the morning, need my mtl vape.

Juice is frosteez, I am eagerly waiting to hear of your experience on siren. I hope u cracked it open to try

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Last full day at sea and the Mediterranean is windy, cloudy and cold. We have been very lucky with the weather most of the time. I think I may go get coffee and climb back into my pit. Baby Blue BB is on the job today. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Lovely @Rob Fisher 
Just love the odd photo of the Mediterranean casually thrown in to the handcheck thread. Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Love the way the pipe stands on the surface
> Very distinguished @Amir
> What battery does it take?



Its a built in battery with a constant of 30W output so I had to rebuild the Siren with a lower resistance of 0.6 as opposed to the 1.0 ohm coil I had in there. Its a bit more aggressive now and the throat hit is deliciously painful but the long stem of a mouth piece sort of tames that aggression to a less violent throat hit... All in all its working fantastically right now

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

antonherbst said:


> That pipe looks really epic.
> Awaiting your review on that mod.



I'm not really a review expert per se because I am of the mindset that individual impressions are way too varied and I have an inclination towards the unusual but my opinions on it will come through in drips and drabs and all in favor of the mod. Not a fan of the tank as its not rebuildable but I put the siren on the pipe and I'm loving it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

SAVapeGear said:


> Current Squonkers !!!
> 
> View attachment 112607



So this is why the economy is crashing

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

TheV said:


> BBs and Ohms keeping me company while I mix...



That desk is way too neat

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV

Amir said:


> That desk is way too neat


Just don't EVER open the cupboard with the necessary protective gear

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Baby Blue BB doing it stuff on board today. Beautiful boat this. But just as well we are getting off tomorrow. We have eaten way more than enough and it’s diet time from this weekend. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Molly with some lemon cheesecake and some Jacobs . Time to catchup on some pvr recordings





sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Genosmate

@Rob Fisher ..In real life this is pink

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> @Rob Fisher ..In real life this is pink
> View attachment 112674



Very manly John. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Very manly John.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Plan made

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Plan made
> View attachment 112685



Bwhahahaha.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Genosmate said:


> Plan made
> View attachment 112685


Think a coloured condom would be a better fit

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TheV

Some lovely new juices in the Ohms+Entheon

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

TheV said:


> Some lovely new juices in the Ohms+Entheon


Please give us feedback on these @TheV ! Especially the Koolberry!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Stosta said:


> Please give us feedback on these @TheV ! Especially the Koolberry!


How about I just eat a tub of cream cheese and keep my opinions to myself

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta

TheV said:


> How about I just eat a tub of cream cheese and keep my opinions to myself


No when you've finished your meeting with your cream cheese, have one with the koolberry, and report back with a consolidated trade presenter for prospective customers. 

Also you're not young enough anymore to keep your opinions to yourself. We're getting old, and old people tell everyone what they think!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## TheV

Stosta said:


> No when you've finished your meeting with your cream cheese, have one with the koolberry, and report back with a consolidated trade presenter for prospective customers.
> 
> Also you're not young enough anymore to keep your opinions to yourself. We're getting old, and old people tell everyone what they think!


Shall definitely do bud! 
I want to give each of the juices a freshly wicked Entheon run as well as a tank in the BB before I come back with my findings though.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta

TheV said:


> Shall definitely do bud!
> I want to give each of the juices a freshly wicked Entheon run as well as a tank in the BB before I come back with my findings though.


Good results don't come easy, so take your time... but also do it fast!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV

Stosta said:


> Good results don't come easy, so take your time... but also do it fast!


Jabaas!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

It's been a while....#smogsquad





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst

Imtiaaz said:


> It's been a while....#smogsquad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


That is a beautiful mech. Please tell me more?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

antonherbst said:


> That is a beautiful mech. Please tell me more?



Sure pal, they are quite rare in number made by a company called smog mods in the UK. They a small company and only release small batches of a certain model at a time. As you can see this one is number 85 (Which is also my year of birth, so special meaning to me).

This one is the Mongel V2, and these mods are very sort after in the mech community due to the way it hits and the overall quality. The switch is extremely comfortable and smooth (spring loaded) and has a copper 510 hybrid connection with very low voltage drop. full copper button contact etc etc.

The best part is there is a whole group of people in the #smogsquad and they have there own private facebook pages and the support you receive from the company and the smog community is unbelievable.

They make custom designed engravings if you wish and they look the tits. Overall fantastic tubes and not pricey considering what you get.

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Cor

My 2 study companions for today

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Imtiaaz said:


> Sure pal, they are quite rare in number made by a company called smog mods in the UK. They a small company and only release small batches of a certain model at a time. As you can see this one is number 85 (Which is also my year of birth, so special meaning to me).
> 
> This one is the Mongel V2, and these mods are very sort after in the mech community due to the way it hits and the overall quality. The switch is extremely comfortable and smooth (spring loaded) and has a copper 510 hybrid connection with very low voltage drop. full copper button contact etc etc.
> 
> The best part is there is a whole group of people in the #smogsquad and they have there own private facebook pages and the support you receive from the company and the smog community is unbelievable.
> 
> They make custom designed engravings if you wish and they look the tits. Overall fantastic tubes and not pricey considering what you get.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Sounds like a sure fire winner mech. It is beautifull. Many happy vapes on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Imtiaaz said:


> Sure pal, they are quite rare in number made by a company called smog mods in the UK. They a small company and only release small batches of a certain model at a time. As you can see this one is number 85 (Which is also my year of birth, so special meaning to me).
> 
> This one is the Mongel V2, and these mods are very sort after in the mech community due to the way it hits and the overall quality. The switch is extremely comfortable and smooth (spring loaded) and has a copper 510 hybrid connection with very low voltage drop. full copper button contact etc etc.
> 
> The best part is there is a whole group of people in the #smogsquad and they have there own private facebook pages and the support you receive from the company and the smog community is unbelievable.
> 
> They make custom designed engravings if you wish and they look the tits. Overall fantastic tubes and not pricey considering what you get.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thats amazing @Imtiaaz 
Thanks for the explanation
Congrats on the mod and enjoy - number 85 is cool!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Baby Blue BB doing it stuff on board today. Beautiful boat this. But just as well we are getting off tomorrow. We have eaten way more than enough and it’s diet time from this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Absolutely stunning ship @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Barcelona Baby. Get on the plane tonight and head home. Droid will be packed and the BB’s will get me home. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like this piece!

I once got drunk at a band practice and fell into the drum set, I guess this lady had the same problem but with a cello.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Halfdaft

Stosta said:


> I like this piece!
> 
> I once got drunk at a band practice and fell into the drum set, I guess this lady had the same problem but with a cello.


Ba-dum tiss ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Ba-dum tiss ?


Hahaha! Classic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

RPG + Whipped

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## arbdullah

simple = beautiful

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Neal

Stosta said:


> I like this piece!
> 
> I once got drunk at a band practice and fell into the drum set, I guess this lady had the same problem but with a cello.



Mate, you are a man after my own heart. I have actually managed to take a complete header off the stage some years ago...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV

RPG got a Dee Mods Stainless Steel Sunken Button

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 6


----------



## SAVapeGear

TheV said:


> RPG got a Dee Mods Stainless Steel Sunken Button






Another 2 Sunken Buttons

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

SAVapeGear said:


> View attachment 112750
> 
> 
> Another 2 Sunken Buttons


That TMNBB looks nicer and nicer every time I see a picture of it!
Still need an IRL viewing

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> RPG + Whipped



Gorgeous photo @TheV !

Tagging @Retro Vape Co and @ShuRVC to check it out in case you missed it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Jengz

A diet Stoney as a cheat for the week and some zoob I found lying at the bottom of my bag! Brilliance

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Why is a diet Stoney a cheat @Jengz ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Silver said:


> Why is a diet Stoney a cheat @Jengz ?


Fizzy drinks are always a cheat, not cheating on the weight loss but a cheat on my health, haha!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> Fizzy drinks are always a cheat, not cheating on the weight loss but a cheat on my health, haha!



Ok, I see
Confused me there
Lol, ok i hope it was good then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

I just wonder what the other people think of us as vapers when we take photos of our mods in various "positions"?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Jengz

antonherbst said:


> I just wonder what the other people think of us as vapers when we take photos of our mods in various "positions"?


I get judged A LOT, then I just take a drag and give them that ‘jy gaan kak’ look

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Waiting for our flight to Durbs from Dubai. Gonna be good to get home. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rafique

antonherbst said:


> I just wonder what the other people think of us as vapers when we take photos of our mods in various "positions"?



and your answer is

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> Waiting for our flight to Durbs from Dubai. Gonna be good to get home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Safe travels back Rob. The vape cave must be loaded with vape gear waiting for you to return. And us forumites.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rob Fisher said:


> Waiting for our flight to Durbs from Dubai. Gonna be good to get home.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Safe travels @Rob Fisher 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb

Bringing a touch of class to work today

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

Desk check for this office bound day

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

craigb said:


> Bringing a touch of class to work today
> 
> View attachment 112804


I take it then you were successful in your application!!!! Big chicken dinner man!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine

The RAM Squonk mod, wood version, covered in my special coating to make it more robust, with my favourite BF RDA of all time.




Oh, and the juice? Amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Waine said:


> The RAM Squonk mod, wood version, covered in my special coating to make it more robust, with my favourite BF RDA of all time.
> 
> View attachment 112886
> 
> 
> Oh, and the juice? Amazing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WTH did you do to that mod

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos

Waine said:


> The RAM Squonk mod, wood version, covered in my special coating to make it more robust, with my favourite BF RDA of all time.
> 
> View attachment 112886
> 
> 
> Oh, and the juice? Amazing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you forget your mod in your bakkie when it went in for a load bay rubberizing?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## antonherbst

BioHAZarD said:


> WTH did you do to that mod


It got stuck in his hand once and it seems he had to cut it out of his hand

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

Weekend has officially started.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> View attachment 112891
> Weekend has officially started.


And now I have to watch A Nightmare on Elm Street!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> And now I have to watch A Nightmare on Elm Street!



And its cloudy aswell to add to the ominous eariness of watching the movie. 

Wife said ill watch this alone so time has arrived. 

Forumites enjoy the weekend and the cloud cover

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

dis Vrydag gooi wolke pappa!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## shaun2707

Mac75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What a beaut!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mac75

shaun2707 said:


> What a beaut!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks bro! The vape is just as good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Mac75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Although that squonker is very nice ... that Nugget in the background

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryangriffon

Pipe night...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Spongebob

Ryangriffon said:


> Pipe night...


Yoh mate thats one seriously good looking pipe 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Tied to the desk with Ice Queen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TheV

My 2 favorite setups ... ready for the weekend

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> My 2 favorite setups ... ready for the weekend



That ohms is a beautiful mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> That ohms is a beautiful mod.


I've grown very fond of it. Glad I finally got my hands on one.
Thanks @Rob Fisher, @Cor and @Vape_r (I believe those were all the previous owners )

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hussar RDA V1 on top of a Bliss Squonker!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## shaun2707

Camps Bay just got chilled.....





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## JsPLAYn

Some yummyness from @vapelab @Goku's cloud and finally sporting th OG goon 24 on the molly with some dual mech Aliens and a sponsored squonk pin





sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

shaun2707 said:


> Camps Bay just got chilled.....
> 
> View attachment 112987
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Classic photo @shaun2707 
Love it!
Wish some of that Camps Bay weather could float up here to Durbs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Mac75

TheV said:


> Although that squonker is very nice ... that Nugget in the background



Im still getting over it  lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

240ml of RAW power. No batteries required 





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Funny 4


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> 240ml of RAW power. No batteries required
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss


Fill it with CJ ... raise that boy right!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Fill it with CJ ... raise that boy right!


Haha
Sounds like a plan  

Sent from the abyss


----------



## TheV

When you have one mod ... and you have to pick an atty

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> When you have one mod ... and you have to pick an atty



Don't fight it - come on in







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> When you have one mod ... and you have to pick an atty



I would recommend a second omhs, to make the choice not so difficult. Problem sorted

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> I would recommend a second omhs, to make the choice not so difficult. Problem sorted


@BioHAZarD, did you hear that?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> Hussar RDA V1 on top of a Bliss Squonker!
> View attachment 112979



That is one extremly beautifull mod combo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

shaun2707 said:


> Camps Bay just got chilled.....
> 
> View attachment 112987
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Top notch view that. 


The background is not bad either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Petrus said:


> View attachment 112992



Looking good there @Petrus 

Love the mod combo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

BioHAZarD said:


> 240ml of RAW power. No batteries required
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss



A setup to last you a life time, and give you plenty of amazing memories. 

Happy times @BioHAZarD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

The Ice Queen had a paris expierence today. And a box made for her to drive with me.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> @BioHAZarD, did you hear that?!


You are welcome to try buddy.
I am ready for you  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst

No for “braai” time

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## ettiennedj

Mabula bos vape





Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

PEEKABOOOO












Some vape n quality time with my creepy crawlies

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## shaun2707

JsPLAYn said:


> PEEKABOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some vape n quality time with my creepy crawlies



That’s mooi bud!! Digging those lobsters- so colorful!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

shaun2707 said:


> That’s mooi bud!! Digging those lobsters- so colorful!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy.. yeah ,trick of the trade is dark gravel.. just brightens those buggers up 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny

My Epsilon mod and Skyline have accompanied me to work today.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Cor

Study check.....When you realize tommorw the exams start and you need a big coffee holder thingy.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## UzziTherion

Sunday Chilling







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

Some impressive lager and a very good Rum and Maple vape.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today in my right hand are three top class RTA's... just finished building the Squape E and now I'm vaping all three to see how they stack up against each other!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The EVL Reaper has joined the RTA Shootout!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Dolfie

Rob Fisher said:


> The EVL Reaper has joined the RTA Shootout!
> View attachment 113099
> View attachment 113100
> View attachment 113101
> View attachment 113102

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Cor said:


> Study check.....When you realize tommorw the exams start and you need a big coffee holder thingy.



Good luck with the exams @Cor 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Sunday night prep for the week ahead

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Sunday night prep for the week ahead
> View attachment 113120


All of that looks like a lekker combo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> All of that looks like a lekker combo!



I know the juice mix master. I loved it from my first vape of it. The other items just add to the flavor of the vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Twins

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Caramia

JsPLAYn said:


> PEEKABOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some vape n quality time with my creepy crawlies


Lovely tank!
Don't your Crays fight? 
I had two Specters, and one literally ate his brother.
I would love a couple more, the Blues are just stunning, so are the Orange

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Caramia said:


> Lovely tank!
> Don't your Crays fight?
> I had two Specters, and one literally ate his brother.
> I would love a couple more, the Blues are just stunning, so are the Orange


Wow thanks.. no they dnt. I was lucky to have gotten in contact with the breeder and so I bought all 3 as babies. Got them in a 90cm tank and have many caves under the driftwood. Also I feed them shrimp pellet daily so it relieves aggression. I even have 35 small fish with them and no1 gets eaten lol 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia

JsPLAYn said:


> Wow thanks.. no they dnt. I was lucky to have gotten in contact with the breeder and so I bought all 3 as babies. Got them in a 90cm tank and have many caves under the driftwood. Also I feed them shrimp pellet daily so it relieves aggression. I even have 35 small fish with them and no1 gets eaten lol
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


You are lucky! 
Got mine as babies from the breeder as well, buuuut the 48L tank must be the culprit, still had lots of hiding spots though. And I can't put him in the 300L, have Angels in there... Might just well power up the 3 footer again.
My Edward has a view over my Crystal and Blue Dream Shrimps, I reckon he thinks why must he look at his food all the time

I just love your setup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Caramia said:


> You are lucky!
> Got mine as babies from the breeder as well, buuuut the 48L tank must be the culprit, still had lots of hiding spots though. And I can't put him in the 300L, have Angels in there... Might just well power up the 3 footer again.
> My Edward has a view over my Crystal and Blue Dream Shrimps, I reckon he thinks why must he look at his food all the time
> 
> I just love your setup


Ha ha I guess I am.. coz yeah initially when I did research it was deemed technically impossible to house them together. However I adopted the saying, u won't knw unless u try  and so I put them as babies into a tank with plenty fish and shrimp etc . The shrimp did not make it tho but they did try n catch the fish too . I then pmed some guys on the bigger overseas forums and found feeding them a mixture of algae wafers and protein rich wafers daily and on weekends a tiny piece of chicken fillet. This makes them docile as most aggression is stemmed from hunger,activating hunter mode and later becoming territorial. Well then all hell breaks loose . Also te fact of them being diferent colours helps too as the males specifically will fight the direct competitors 1st (those who looks like him or closely resembles him)

Hope u try again. They fun little buggers

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


Ps. I stem from a 12yr background in reef keeping. So its nt in me to give up that easily .I've broken some barriers in the reef keeping world with housing variety of diferent genus of coral in one tank successfully

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Quick last minute schedule change planning then i am heading out. 
Dexter will stay at home but the Ice queen will go with my in her new jersey to protect her from rattles and scratches.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BioHAZarD

Ohms with the kayfun
Entheon on the sva clone
Happy days





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Ohms with the kayfun
> Entheon on the sva clone
> Happy days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss


That is a delightful duo you have there bud!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Halfdaft

BioHAZarD said:


> Ohms with the kayfun
> Entheon on the sva clone
> Happy days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss


How's the sva clone?
I have one on the way (its going into customs clearance today) and I'm super excited!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Well not built yet but certainly in my hand! 24 Carat Gold plated Skyline!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## BioHAZarD

Halfdaft Customs said:


> How's the sva clone?
> I have one on the way (its going into customs clearance today) and I'm super excited!


Very very happy with the clone. So far no issues

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinnerG

Because post office...





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 13 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Skyline Gold on top of the Gold Green Stab Minikin Boost!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Rob Fisher said:


> Skyline Gold on top of the Gold Green Stab Minikin Boost!
> View attachment 113186



Thats some serious bling you got going there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Baby Snow Wolf came out of the display cabinet after a long time in... gold Snow Wolf and gold Skyline!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Sure you guys are sick of seeing my evic but couldn’t pass up the view

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Waine

It seems that these three units are all I need to be in my happy place. I cannot put them down. My other gear is taking second place at the moment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> View attachment 113221
> Sure you guys are sick of seeing my evic but couldn’t pass up the view



Lovely view @Smoke_A_Llama 
Thanks for sharing
Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Waine said:


> View attachment 113247
> 
> 
> It seems that these three units are all I need to be in my happy place. I cannot put them down. My other gear is taking second place at the moment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If u had to choose between the pulse and the Athena?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaun2707

Waine said:


> View attachment 113247
> 
> 
> It seems that these three units are all I need to be in my happy place. I cannot put them down. My other gear is taking second place at the moment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Awesome devices there bud. That Athena looks so lekker compact!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## r0ckf1re

Just got the X8. It's an awsome device. Super smooth, great clouds and fantastic flavor. Ticks all the boxes for me.

TOP airflow so should not leak. 
I wanted a subohm device.
Easy to carry around. 
Great flavor for what it's worth. 





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Amy

Got my first squonker today and loving it.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Gorvian

antonherbst said:


> Sorry but that background looks  like alot more fun at this stage than the coffee and vape.


Hey @antonherbst .. is that your take on the local XXX ? mind sharing the recipe  ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Gorvian said:


> Hey @antonherbst .. is that your take on the local XXX ? mind sharing the recipe  ?


That is decanted XXX

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

After a hectic day at the office...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## vaan112

Vanguard and Entheon great combo 




Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> After a hectic day at the office...



That looks like a boy band promotional photo.

Ill post my band photos later. On my way home.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Daniel

antonherbst said:


> That looks like a boy band promotional photo.



BB , short for Backstreet Boys ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst

vaan112 said:


> Vanguard and Entheon great combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



That looks awesome. Many happy vapes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Daniel said:


> BB , short for Backstreet Boys ?



Then we did the bb naming thing wrong. It should have all been boy names then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaan112

antonherbst said:


> That looks awesome. Many happy vapes.


Thanks bud. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

vaan112 said:


> Vanguard and Entheon great combo
> 
> View attachment 113267
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


So happy for you pal! Amazing setup!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaan112

Jengz said:


> So happy for you pal! Amazing setup!


Thanks bro. Loving it

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

vaan112 said:


> Vanguard and Entheon great combo
> 
> View attachment 113267
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


That looks stunning! Thanks for removing that temptation from the classifieds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Some major catastrophe has rendered the whole town and surrounding area without power for who knows how long, so we're watching TV by candlelight

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

BumbleBee said:


> Some major catastrophe has rendered the whole town and surrounding area without power for who knows how long, so we're watching TV by candlelight
> 
> View attachment 113287



It's that courier guy taking revenge 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee

RenaldoRheeder said:


> It's that courier guy taking revenge
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Haha, apparently I wasn't the only one to ruin his day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Hey - I had a crazy day - so spreading the happiness is only fair  have a great evening in the dark and Regards to BumbleBabe


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mac75

vaan112 said:


> Vanguard and Entheon great combo
> 
> View attachment 113267
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



It had your name all over it lol. Vaanguard. Looks incredible! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vaan112

Mac75 said:


> It had your name all over it lol. Vaanguard. Looks incredible!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol vaanguard. Thanks @Mac75

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz

This goblin keeps on giving! Filled up with elements watermelon chill now and wow! The Flavour just pops!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Halfdaft

Jengz said:


> This goblin keeps on giving! Filled up with elements watermelon chill now and wow! The Flavour just pops!
> View attachment 113288


That goblin looks terrible and you're deluding yourself on how good the flavour is.
To remedy this you should sell it to me

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jengz

Halfdaft Customs said:


> That goblin looks terrible and you're deluding yourself on how good the flavour is.
> To remedy this you should sell it to me


Hahaaa, some say I’ll never get rid of her, others that for me she’s an easy trade for that flav I seen I seen in your arsenal hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Jengz said:


> Hahaaa, some say I’ll never get rid of her, others that for me she’s an easy trade for that flav I seen I seen in your arsenal hahaha


I haven't actually tested out the flave yet...
Been to busy with the entheon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I haven't actually tested out the flave yet...
> Been to busy with the entheon


Not fair to neglect such brilliance... she needs a better home, haha enjoy the vapemail pal

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 113304



Oh again that most beautiful mod of yours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Ready for rainy Jhb today!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gringo made it into a Skyline!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Wow, thats something @Rob Fisher !
What does Gringo taste like to you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

The life of a teacher.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## antonherbst

The Ice Queen and the Grand plus extra batteries with me today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst

KZOR said:


> The life of a teacher.
> View attachment 113310



I can only take it that a few student are going to need some of that paper in the background after you have marked the papers.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Wow, thats something @Rob Fisher !
> What does Gringo taste like to you?



Hi Ho @Silver it's one of those juices that are really hard to say what the juice tastes like... I get the prickly pear but don't really get the fig but there is a really nice sweetness to the juice I get on the exhale... it's an interesting juice and it went into the Bliss with Hussar RDA V1 right away... and then I hauled out a Skyline because I want to really see how it is in a tank... I seem to get more of a throat hit in the Skyline and right now I prefer the vape in the Hussar RDA because it seems to be really smooth and sweet...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I had to bench the Snow Wolf Mini because the sharp edges start to hurt when you have mod in your paw a lot... I tend to hold my vape pretty much all the time so comfort is really import for me... Gold Vaporesso Revenger is taking over because it's really comfortable.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Jengz

KZOR said:


> The life of a teacher.
> View attachment 113310


How’s the invigilation boet? Freakin nightmares

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Well .. let's try it again






sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

JsPLAYn said:


> Well .. let's try it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


    

OMF that is an incredible looking setup!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Stosta said:


> OMF that is an incredible looking setup!!!!!


Wow thanks 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius

Vaping the last bit of heaven on a freshly wicked build. Heaven!





Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wapari Pine Cone with Zeus on top! Boom!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rafique

How's the zeus uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rafique said:


> How's the zeus uncle @Rob Fisher



Outstanding! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique

Rob Fisher said:


> Outstanding! Chicken Dinner!



Thanks, it's on my list off tanks to get

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz

Life of a teacher... different Vapes for different questions at least hahaaa

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Jengz said:


> Life of a teacher... different Vapes for different questions at least hahaaa



@Jengz - marking papers? The part of my lecturing career that I liked the least. Good luck mate 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Late night for me tonight finishing a report for a construction site.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jengz

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Jengz - marking papers? The part of my lecturing career that I liked the least. Good luck mate
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


I hate marking, and when it’s a 300 mark paper you just wanna kak all over it, excuse my French. But then I look at my vape gear and think if I don’t do this then no more rabbit hole, and continue

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## TheV

Mac75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That Nugget!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cornelius

Mac75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning mod that. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Mac75

TheV said:


>


damn! that looks nice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Mac75 said:


> damn! that looks nice!


Thanks @Mac75  I'm quite happy with the look!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


>


That Rogue kit looks good on the RPG. Glad it fits amd looks amazing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> That Rogue kit looks good on the RPG. Glad it fits amd looks amazing.


All thanks to you bud!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Zeus RTA is a great RTA! Boom!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

@HouseOfVape

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cornelius

TheV said:


>


Looking all HE and what what. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Cornelius said:


> Looking all HE and what what.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Its a clone ... but don't tell anyone  haha

Really enjoying the Skyline so far. Juice Flow Control is almost impossible to operate so I'm running with it open on refills... so far no major issues

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Spyro

Stabwood squonkbox with glowing resin door. OBS nano. 0.42 Ω




I keep spare juice in the squonk bottle. Sue me.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


>


That tip looks good on the skyclone. You giving me ideas here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Spyro said:


> Stabwood squonkbox with glowing resin door. OBS nano. 0.42 Ω
> 
> View attachment 113471
> 
> 
> I keep spare juice in the squonk bottle. Sue me.



No you can vape while sleeping as well. 

Looks good thou.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> That tip looks good on the skyclone. You giving me ideas here.


So much better than the stock tip

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

It feels funny having such a long tip on such a tall setup but damn this is good.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro

antonherbst said:


> It feels funny having such a long tip on such a tall setup but damn this is good.
> View attachment 113476


Reply

Oom, could you perhaps tell me if that beautiful mod of yours will comfortably sit a 25mm atty?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Spyro said:


> Reply
> 
> Oom, could you perhaps tell me if that beautiful mod of yours will comfortably sit a 25mm atty?



24mm rda on it. Its got over hang but does not look funny due to the heat sink and covers that create a curved look to it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spyro

antonherbst said:


> 24mm rda on it. Its got over hang but does not look funny due to the heat sink and covers that create a curved look to it.


Appreciate that effort. Thanks a mil!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius

TheV said:


> Its a clone ... but don't tell anyone  haha
> 
> Really enjoying the Skyline so far. Juice Flow Control is almost impossible to operate so I'm running with it open on refills... so far no major issues



I gathered as much but it looks the business.
So I am torn between the Skyline clone ( Wicking seems to be a issue ), the Zeus ( uncle Rob loves it ) and the Siren 2. I am leaning towards the siren 2 at this point and time purely because I want the MTL experience on a higher level, especially in the mornings.
All these posts however makes choosing impossible.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Filling up with fuel and then of to @Cor and @TheV for deliveries

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## TheV

Cornelius said:


> I gathered as much but it looks the business.
> So I am torn between the Skyline clone ( Wicking seems to be a issue ), the Zeus ( uncle Rob loves it ) and the Siren 2. I am leaning towards the siren 2 at this point and time purely because I want the MTL experience on a higher level, especially in the mornings.
> All these posts however makes choosing impossible.


It sounds like the Zeus is a very airy vape, so if you are looking for MTL that might not be for you.
I tested out the Siren 2 earlier this week and it is way too restricted for me (personally)... but I'm not looking for an MTL vape.
The Skyline is behaving so far but its not without issues. I can't operate the Juice Flow Control without pliers so I just leave it open.
I think all 3 of them fit different profiles so if you can decide what you want, it should make your choice is bit easier

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cornelius said:


> I gathered as much but it looks the business.
> So I am torn between the Skyline clone ( Wicking seems to be a issue ), the Zeus ( uncle Rob loves it ) and the Siren 2. I am leaning towards the siren 2 at this point and time purely because I want the MTL experience on a higher level, especially in the mornings.
> All these posts however makes choosing impossible.



If you want flavour then Skyline... MTL then Siren... and clouds Zeus.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 3


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

Mac75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely STUNNING!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

TheV said:


> It sounds like the Zeus is a very airy vape, so if you are looking for MTL that might not be for you.
> I tested out the Siren 2 earlier this week and it is way too restricted for me (personally)... but I'm not looking for an MTL vape.
> The Skyline is behaving so far but its not without issues. I can't operate the Juice Flow Control without pliers so I just leave it open.
> I think all 3 of them fit different profiles so if you can decide what you want, it should make your choice is bit easier


Lube the threads and o rings on the juice flow contro, it helped with the authentic so should work on the clone as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Moey_Ismail said:


> Lube the threads and o rings on the juice flow contro, it helped with the authentic so should work on the clone as well


Thanks for the tip but its not the orings though. I've lubed and even removed them (for testing). It seems to be the mechanism that is "jammed".
I'll take it all apart as best I can when I have time and see if there is something else to be done about it.
So far on the 4th refill with the juice flow open and no leaking, so at least its functional

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tontoe

Running a Tesla Nano 120w with a DJV Dejavu rdta. Duel fused Claptons.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

Some element pink lemonade in the BB, summer bliss right here! WOW

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mr. B

Goon v1.5 on a Paranormal DNA 166






Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro

@Jengz does that mod make your hand feels like you've played with coins all day?

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Jengz

Spyro said:


> @Jengz does that mod make your hand feels like you've played with coins all day?


I’ve never played with coins all day...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Still my favorite flavor atty 





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

BioHAZarD said:


> Still my favorite flavor atty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss



Sorry for the ignorance but what rta is that?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

One of the best flavour attys ever.. Coilart Mage

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

antonherbst said:


> Sorry for the ignorance but what rta is that?


Yup Mage

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bliss, Entheon and new Cap.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Halfdaft

My companions helping me through this morning

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

Halfdaft Customs said:


> My companions helping me through this morning
> View attachment 113626


U njoying the sva clone?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> Bliss, Entheon and new Cap.
> View attachment 113623



That is one beautifull mod. Glad to see it in rotation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Still my favorite flavor atty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss


Hows the overhang? 
Looks awesome on the Ohms!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Hows the overhang?
> Looks awesome on the Ohms!


Haha you clown you  
A bit better than the SMM 
My ocd has not kicked in yet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Bliss, Entheon and new Cap.
> View attachment 113623



Beautiful @Rob Fisher 
Looks like an ice sculpture!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hardtail1969

The new asmodus squonk!

This is the best regulated squonk I have owned to date!!!

Flavour and clouds are out of this world!

The boro tank makes filling a breeze!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Garden work break

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## E.T.



Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## KZOR

Few days back i bought another REO and received a little atty as a added bonus. Never even heard of this guy since it was released 3 years ago.
Wow ...... what a great little Randy Candy piece of hardware. 
For those unwise fellows like me it is called the Derringer and it is a 22mm BF RDA with fantastic airflow and flavor. 
Simple builds rule the day on this low profiled nugget.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## antonherbst

What a combo this is. I am absolutely sold on the skyline and minivolt. I pose the chalenge to any forum member to post a smaller setup with better battery and flavor.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905

Happy camper!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SAVapeGear

Psyclone Arkon and Gun Metal Hadaly.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Mac75

Weekend rotation
Duchess SR, treats, amazing mango and sparkles







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## shaun2707

Mac75 said:


> Weekend rotation
> Duchess SR, treats, amazing mango and sparkles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Damn @Mac75, there are some serious beauties there!! Really nice man!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mac75

shaun2707 said:


> Damn @Mac75, there are some serious beauties there!! Really nice man!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks! Its down to enjoying the juice and vape now not the mod. Arkon’s and BB’s with the right personal atty speak for themselves 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

Kronig Squonker with Black Typhon

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## SAVapeGear

Gprov Mechito with Entheon !!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Mac75

SAVapeGear said:


> Kronig Squonker with Black Typhon
> 
> View attachment 113665



Stunning! And just because its a Kronig - how fast does it go? I mean how hard does it hit  lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

SAVapeGear said:


> Kronig Squonker with Black Typhon
> 
> View attachment 113665



That is one of the top mods i have ever seen. Wow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Afternoon braai time.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance

antonherbst said:


> Afternoon braai time.


Hi @antonherbst, sorry to quickly go off topic. I can not help but notice you have a piece of permanent shade there where you probably can not get any grass to grow. I have the same issue and had some reasonable success with a variety called "Berea". Not sure of the spelling but that is how it is pronounced. Nothing grows under my trees but this stuff thrives.

Sorry admins.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 3


----------



## Jp1905

Raindance said:


> Hi @antonherbst, sorry to quickly go off topic. I can not help but notice you have a piece of permanent shade there where you probably can not get any grass to grow. I have the same issue and had some reasonable success with a variety called "Berea". Not sure of the spelling but that is how it is pronounced. Nothing grows under my trees but this stuff thrives.
> 
> Sorry admins.



Thanx I was just out watering the lawn and wondered about the same issue...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 113656
> View attachment 113657



Looks super in blue @Rob Fisher 
Whats the vape and squonk like?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> What a combo this is. I am absolutely sold on the skyline and minivolt. I pose the chalenge to any forum member to post a smaller setup with better battery and flavor.
> View attachment 113659



Nice compact nugget @antonherbst 
But the atty looks bigger than the mod!!
Great flavour I agree

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Nice compact nugget @antonherbst
> But the atty looks bigger than the mod!!
> Great flavour I agree



The combo will be at the vape meet next weekend. So excited for this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> The combo will be at the vape meet next weekend. So excited for this.



Ah its going to be such a great day @antonherbst 
Will be lekker to have a drink and some chill time with the forumites!
And please bring the ice queen too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Oh, @antonherbst , I forgot to tell you
Those purple batteries i got for the Reo Mini - they work fine
They are 18500 flat-top
Fires perfectly in mine

Not sure why yours are not working

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Box of Ferrero Chocolates - Golden Gallery

Contrasting with the silver BB. 

Choccies were a gift from the wife today. They all finished. Haha. She only had like 2! Lol

Ooh I love Ferrero chocolates!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Ah its going to be such a great day @antonherbst
> Will be lekker to have a drink and some chill time with the forumites!
> And please bring the ice queen too



Oh Yes the Ice queen and Dexter will be at the vape meet. The chill factor is going to be lots of fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Oh, @antonherbst , I forgot to tell you
> Those purple batteries i got for the Reo Mini - they work fine
> They are 18500 flat-top
> Fires perfectly in mine
> 
> Not sure why yours are not working



Then it might just be my fire contact that is not perfectly aligned. Thanks for the feedback on them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Hardtail1969 said:


> The new asmodus squonk!
> 
> This is the best regulated squonk I have owned to date!!!
> 
> Flavour and clouds are out of this world!
> 
> The boro tank makes filling a breeze!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where can we get? Wow so impressed with this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> Oh Yes the Ice queen and Dexter will be at the vape meet. The chill factor is going to be lots of fun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Dont worry @antonherbst , bring on the chill ! I will have my menthols ready as well! We can chill together.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz

Wow! Quite impressed with this litchi low mint juice!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## antonherbst

Jengz said:


> View attachment 113673
> 
> Wow! Quite impressed with this litchi low mint juice!



Ill buy that juice just for the bottle. What ever is in it must be amazing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> View attachment 113673
> 
> Wow! Quite impressed with this litchi low mint juice!



Nice @Jengz 
Is that the juice that Ace of Vapes has?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

antonherbst said:


> Ill buy that juice just for the bottle. What ever is in it must be amazing.



Look to be honest the bottle shocked me at first, didn’t know how I was gonna fill tanks and stuff with it but it’s actually quite a breeze, but the juice man, the litchi is spot on with the slight coolness makes it alles wat mal is, a real winner for me... can’t wait to squonk with it on the hadaly

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antonherbst

Jengz said:


> Look to be honest the bottle shocked me at first, didn’t know how I was gonna fill tanks and stuff with it but it’s actually quite a breeze, but the juice man, the litchi is spot on with the slight coolness makes it alles wat mal is, a real winner for me... can’t wait to squonk with it on the hadaly



When i have depleted my current over load of juice i have to find me some of this. Thanks for the own opinion on the juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Can't sleep... so up for a cup of coffee and the Forma and Skyline are keeping me company!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## TheV

Coffee and some vapes

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Hardtail1969

Jengz said:


> Where can we get? Wow so impressed with this!



Got it at a new shop launch in centurion.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Coffee and some vapes


 3 very good looking setups and a coffe is always good. But where are those “big” cookies

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> 3 very good looking setups and a coffe is always good. But where are those “big” cookies


They are all finished  ... need to get some more!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> They are all finished  ... need to get some more!



That is just terrible. Hopefully you can get some soon.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Lovely Sunday morning. And buttons the rabbit out to play (oh she is sooooooo lazy,my word)





The Mölly is such and awesum device,so tiny and hits like a mofo

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905

JsPLAYn said:


> Lovely Sunday morning. And buttons the rabbit out to play (oh she is sooooooo lazy,my word)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mölly is such and awesum device,so tiny and hits like a mofo



This is one of my favourite combos I have seen,the OG just sits so well on that black and blue...super jelly bud!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

Some Sweden Time.....

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Jp1905 said:


> This is one of my favourite combos I have seen,the OG just sits so well on that black and blue...super jelly bud!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man.... my OG somehow always hav2 be incorporated somehow.. just love it that much

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

JsPLAYn said:


> Thanks man.... my OG somehow always hav2 be incorporated somehow.. just love it that much
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



I still regret selling mine everyday...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Jp1905 said:


> I still regret selling mine everyday...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


.... yeah well , u win some u loose some.. I sold mine too and luckily managed to get one again brand new.... V1.5 came n went and the OG lives on

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## E.T.

JsPLAYn said:


> Lovely Sunday morning. And buttons the rabbit out to play (oh she is sooooooo lazy,my word)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mölly is such and awesum device,so tiny and hits like a mofo





JsPLAYn said:


> Lovely Sunday morning. And buttons the rabbit out to play (oh she is sooooooo lazy,my word)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mölly is such and awesum device,so tiny and hits like a mofo


Snap

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

E.T. said:


> Snap
> View attachment 113714


Nice man.. 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Sunday Chilling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

JsPLAYn said:


> Lovely Sunday morning. And buttons the rabbit out to play (oh she is sooooooo lazy,my word)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mölly is such and awesum device,so tiny and hits like a mofo


Is that lunch running around in the background  
Love the Molly goon combo

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

UzziTherion said:


> Sunday Chilling
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Any details on the nice button on the BB? Looking good!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Raindance said:


> Any details on the nice button on the BB? Looking good!
> 
> Regards



Thanx @Raindance, I can’t remember the name of the manufacturer but I’ll try finding out what it’s called, it’s got an awesome feel because of the concave shape


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

UzziTherion said:


> Thanx @Raindance, I can’t remember the name of the manufacturer but I’ll try finding out what it’s called, it’s got an awesome feel because of the concave shape
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For some inexplicable reason I have this strong urge to dress up my BB's in gold and jewels... Lol. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Mixing and studying some single concentrates.


Regards

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JsPLAYn

BioHAZarD said:


> Is that lunch running around in the background
> Love the Molly goon combo


Ha ha.. thanks dude.. I often made that joke untill it got banned in the house lol .. its my little girls pet 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

JsPLAYn said:


> Ha ha.. thanks dude.. I often made that joke untill it got banned in the house lol .. its my little girls pet
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


Just awesome. I assume you only have the one. Otherwise there would loads more  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

BioHAZarD said:


> Just awesome. I assume you only have the one. Otherwise there would loads more
> 
> Sent from the abyss


My exact reason for only having one lol

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UzziTherion

Raindance said:


> For some inexplicable reason I have this strong urge to dress up my BB's in gold and jewels... Lol.
> 
> Regards



Lol, that’s what I love about the bb, you can customize each one to your own personal taste, problem is, when you do, sometimes it’s cheaper to just buy a whole new one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

UzziTherion said:


> Sunday Chilling
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Beautiful setups @UzziTherion !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Stoepkuier.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 10


----------



## antonherbst

Petrus said:


> Some Sweden Time.....
> View attachment 113699



B E A U T I F U L L

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Tagging @TheV for one reason only. 

Afternoon rest is now in order. 
A good vape and amazing cookie flavored juice and real cookies.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Crackpipe Lillith





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Andre said:


> Stoepkuier.


Love the Glenfiddich

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Crackpipe Lillith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss


I've always wondered ... how's the tik in Cape Town?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> I've always wondered ... how's the tik in Cape Town?


Sorry. What was the question

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Sorry. What was the question


That good eh?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> That good eh?


Sorry what?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Stoepkuier.



Lovely @Andre !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Tagging @TheV for one reason only.
> 
> Afternoon rest is now in order.
> A good vape and amazing cookie flavored juice and real cookies.
> View attachment 113726


Oh that is just cruel! Well played 
I really need to make a plan!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cor

Pre exam hand check

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Cor said:


> Pre exam hand check



Good luck for the exam @Cor !!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Cor said:


> Pre exam hand check



That is a perfect pair. And good luck with the exams.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Cor said:


> Pre exam hand check



All of the best with the exams @Cor 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius

Cor said:


> Pre exam hand check


With a setup like that the exams will be a breeze. Good luck

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Shot for hooking me up @Mahir

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Benefits of home office work day. Coffee break outside. 
The little bakkie has the famous @TheV cookies in. Like mods. 1 is not enough.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Benefits of home office work day. Coffee break outside.
> The little bakkie has the famous @TheV cookies in. Like mods. 1 is not enough.
> View attachment 113777


Now you are just teasing me. Fine I'll go buy some cookies!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Chill time.. can't even get a clear pic as room is fogged up





sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10

Matchy Matchy Matchy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10

JsPLAYn said:


> Chill time.. can't even get a clear pic as room is fogged up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



Lovely Combo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

jm10 said:


> Lovely Combo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10

Working late with my crew


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Jengz

jm10 said:


> View attachment 113877
> 
> 
> Matchy Matchy Matchy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What build u running in that rabbit pal! Mal combo bru, well done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

jm10 said:


> View attachment 113877
> 
> 
> Matchy Matchy Matchy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At least you have enough fire extinguishers if you light up the place

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10

Jengz said:


> What build u running in that rabbit pal! Mal combo bru, well done



Shot Bru
Dual 7 wrap Ni80 24ga @0.24ohm, its ok i guess but battery life is not the best,
I will run a full day tomorrow and see how it goes and report back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> At least you have enough fire extinguishers if you light up the place



Hahaha punting business 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

jm10 said:


> Hahaha punting business
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The boss might not think so? I would walk in and ask the question why did you let another fire extinguisher off in the office. 

Looks like an amzing small sqounker. 

It seems as thou sqounkers have made a return to vaping compared to about a year ago. 

Many happy vapes on this one.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## jm10

antonherbst said:


> The boss might not think so? I would walk in and ask the question why did you let another fire extinguisher off in the office.
> 
> Looks like an amzing small sqounker.
> 
> It seems as thou sqounkers have made a return to vaping compared to about a year ago.
> 
> Many happy vapes on this one.



I know it may not seem like it but I am the Boss, I just have a mid of a child when it comes to new vape gear kid in a candy store and so on

Oh an i have such a small vape budget because the wife holds the cards 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jengz

jm10 said:


> Shot Bru
> Dual 7 wrap Ni80 24ga @0.24ohm, its ok i guess but battery life is not the best,
> I will run a full day tomorrow and see how it goes and report back
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Similar to my current build, I’m getting great flavour but man oh man, a battery does not take me far, think ima get the driptech squonker for some dual battery option

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

jm10 said:


> I know it may not seem like it but I am the Boss, I just have a mid of a child when it comes to new vape gear kid in a candy store and so on
> 
> Oh an i have such a small vape budget because the wife holds the cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You mean the finance minister? Dont worry i have the same finacier here at home. Always a million questions when new vape hear arrive.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Jengz

antonherbst said:


> You mean the finance minister? Dont worry i have the same finacier here at home. Always a million questions when new vape hear arrive.


The difference is that your finance minister vapes! Some persuasion can be done!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Jengz said:


> The difference is that your finance minister vapes! Some persuasion can be done!



Not really. The very first question i always get is? 

Isnt one mod or atty enough? Why another one? 

Then she gives me the look and just smiles. 

Then i am lost cause what am i suppose to do with that laugh? Be scared, wash the dishes, mow the lawn or wash your(financiers) car.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10

antonherbst said:


> You mean the finance minister? Dont worry i have the same finacier here at home. Always a million questions when new vape hear arrive.



For these are the Days of our Lifes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mr. B

antonherbst said:


> You mean the finance minister? Dont worry i have the same finacier here at home. Always a million questions when new vape hear arrive.


That's why you courier everything to your office and start bringing the items home one by one

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Mr. B said:


> That's why you courier everything to your office and start bringing the items home one by one
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


I work from home and its not easy to find by the couriers, and to be phoned by the local post net to come and pick up will cause serious road rage. So for me its easier to just explain to the wife than have problems or playing gps for a courier company.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Silver said:


> Beautiful setups @UzziTherion !



Thanx @Silver


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

My Two current favourites... CLZ Forma and Nugget BB!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF

Rob Fisher said:


> My Two current favourites... CLZ Forma and Nugget BB!
> View attachment 113902


Dibs......oops sorry I thought you were selling stuff again

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> My Two current favourites... CLZ Forma and Nugget BB!
> View attachment 113902



Beautiful clz that with the gold skyline. I can only imagine what a titanium skyline would look like.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

GregF said:


> Dibs......oops sorry I thought you were selling stuff again



Eina that might have cost you a kidney.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

antonherbst said:


> Eina that might have cost you a kidney.


You right, I would have shat myself if he said "all yours"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

GregF said:


> You right, I would have shat myself if he said "all yours"



You know you want them. Its all yours. 

If body parts was acceptable trade for vape gear id be left with maybe my brain, left lung, 1 kidney, heart, 1 eye, and maybe an ear. Wifes says i dont listen so they are up for trade.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> My Two current favourites... CLZ Forma and Nugget BB!
> View attachment 113902



Thats a stunning photo @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## E.T.



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Find the mod. 
Tagging @TheV to keep the torture levels high.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee

antonherbst said:


> Find the mod.
> Tagging @TheV to keep the torture levels high.
> 
> View attachment 113975


Ah you guys and your cookies are killing me!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

BumbleBee said:


> Ah you guys and your cookies are killing me!



@BumbleBee like i said keep torture levels high.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## shaun2707

What amazing atties both of these are!! Dare I say it but I think this is what I have been searching for on my vaping journey. Definitely enjoying the flavour and draw on both them. 

And to top it off, squonking is the business. Really, really enjoying it. Think the Minikin v2 is going to make way for another squonker. 

Thanks again to @Rob Fisher and @Genosmate for allowing me to take these 2 gems off your hands!!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Dead rabbit on the hotcig





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst

BioHAZarD said:


> Dead rabbit on the hotcig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss



That backlight looks hot af.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

antonherbst said:


> That backlight looks hot af.


Is pretty kewl eh 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

Just cause i can tease

@TheV 
@BumbleBee 
@Silver 


And @method1 for this peach pie juice. It is probably one of my newest favorite juices.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Salmon Coloured CLZ-X

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

Rob Fisher said:


> Salmon Coloured CLZ-X
> View attachment 114059
> View attachment 114060


Tjoh!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

antonherbst said:


> Just cause i can tease
> 
> @TheV
> @BumbleBee
> @Silver
> View attachment 114058
> 
> And @method1 for this peach pie juice. It is probably one of my newest favorite juices.


Dude, I am seriously going to start disliking all of your posts

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> Salmon Coloured CLZ-X
> View attachment 114059
> View attachment 114060


Yep, this is definitely not pink, I think this could genuinely have been made from an actual fish, Stabilized Salmon 

It's gorgeous Rob

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Want clouds and high wattage? Twisp Cumulus!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mac75

A little break away for the rest of the week 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Riyaad Mohamed

Never been happier than right now

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

One of the easiest RTA's to coil and wick on the planet! Odis Tanko on the Vape Droid! I'm really surprised this tank doesn't get more airtime!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nightcap... one of the benefits of having a daughter in the wine trade is you get to taste arguably one of the best Sherry's on the planet. OMG this is liquid gold!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## TheV

RPG+Exocet & XXX ... what a pairing!

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Mr. B

Hstone Bane Sith mech mod with a Storm Trooper wrap on a vtc5... What a pair!





Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Mr. B said:


> Hstone Bane Sith mech mod with a Storm Trooper wrap on a vtc5... What a pair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



That is gorgeous. wow. What build have you got in the goon?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Coffee and a vape after a busy day at the office!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Coffee and a vape after a busy day at the office!


I raise you a cookie,coffee and peach pie vape.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. B

antonherbst said:


> That is gorgeous. wow. What build have you got in the goon?


Twisted Clapton 24g kanthal with 36g nichrome; 5 wraps 2.5mm id and it comes to 0.12 ohms... It hits nice! 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Chocolate brownie Late with some lemon cheesecake juice .. that matchy matchy tho





sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Arno Botha

My first vape setup and my first day vaping, thanx @Jp1905 for the help!





Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Arno Botha said:


> My first vape setup and my first day vaping, thanx @Jp1905 for the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


A reload and minikin .. wow.. dreamy 1st setup.. enjoy... 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905

JsPLAYn said:


> A reload and minikin .. wow.. dreamy 1st setup.. enjoy...
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



Got the complete setup for a steal of a price,if he didnt want it I would have taken it for myself!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Arno Botha said:


> My first vape setup and my first day vaping, thanx @Jp1905 for the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


Great setup to start with. Kudos to @Jp1905 for helping. 
Most welcome to the forum. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

Arno Botha said:


> My first vape setup and my first day vaping, thanx @Jp1905 for the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk




very nice @Arno Botha and welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arno Botha

vicTor said:


> very nice @Arno Botha and welcome


Tnxh @vicTor looking forward

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Riyaad Mohamed said:


> Never been happier than right now
> View attachment 114165


Looks awesome with the red led

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riyaad Mohamed

BioHAZarD said:


> Looks awesome with the red led



Need to get a red drip tip to match it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Riyaad Mohamed said:


> Need to get a red drip tip to match it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup and just add a 666 down the side of the mod. Scare the crap outa the kidz

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. B

antonherbst said:


> I raise you a cookie,coffee and peach pie vape.
> View attachment 114284


What mech do you have there?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor

Me and Athena doing a last run over of the work.The end is in sight

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## antonherbst

Mr. B said:


> What mech do you have there?



That would be a league of scoundrels conserv mech with a goon 1.5

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

My Black Friday hand check 






Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Jp1905

RenaldoRheeder said:


> My Black Friday hand check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Im such a sucker for anything carbon fibre...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Friday night 'Netflix and chill'





sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Monte Casino Baby. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## UzziTherion

Ready for the weekend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## vicTor

UzziTherion said:


> Ready for the weekend
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I would say you are ready yes !!

enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny

Thank you @Christos .

NarTa check, NarBa and NarDa next

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Whips for today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Petrus

Tmod and some Rasputin Tobacco from ModnWorld.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JsPLAYn

Petrus said:


> Tmod and some Rasputin Tobacco from ModnWorld.
> View attachment 114403


Aaah rasputin. . Ha ha reminds me of House of Rasputin. . CT guys will knw

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## E.T.



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## E.T.

And the back-up

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JsPLAYn

E.T. said:


> View attachment 114405


MONKARK VS MÖLLY? .. what's ur opinion .. 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## E.T.

JsPLAYn said:


> MONKARK VS MÖLLY? .. what's ur opinion ..
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


Both are great, if the door stays in the monark is great (no magnets.... so dit donner die hele tyd uit...)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

E.T. said:


> Both are great, if the door stays in the monark is great (no magnets.... so dit donner die hele tyd uit...)


Lol but if u had to choose  

Also check at builders they sell those magnets in packs in all sizes..maybe u can make a plan so the door stays put on Monark

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Oh and I'm not asking because I have a mölly, it's merely for comparison sake as Monark is local and cost about what a mölly does landed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## E.T.

JsPLAYn said:


> Lol but if u had to choose
> 
> Also check at builders they sell those magnets in packs in all sizes..maybe u can make a plan so the door stays put on Monark
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters
> 
> Oh and I'm not asking because I have a mölly, it's merely for comparison sake as Monark is local and cost about what a mölly does landed



I would say molly. Just because of the door issue

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JsPLAYn

A day at the office

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BioHAZarD

All the important pieces in play

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Stephen

Petrus said:


> Tmod and some Rasputin Tobacco from ModnWorld.
> View attachment 114403


Quality juice there @Petrus. Been a long time since I last saw it in SA

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cornelius

Eventually! Meet Tiny Tina
Thank you kindly @JB1987





Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## JB1987

Cornelius said:


> Eventually! Meet Tiny Tina
> Thank you kindly @JB1987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



It's a pleasure, hope you enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

SKX BB baby. Courtesy of Mr @Rob Fisher 
Cant say thank you enough

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Imtiaaz

Finally finished my setup...still busy getting the tarnish off the brass OG...any ideas?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

vicTor said:


> View attachment 114434


So . . .
U posted pic of u holding a vape setup infront a Boy George looking oke smoking a cig
I am confusion

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

SmokeyJoe said:


> So . . .
> U posted pic of u holding a vape setup infront a Boy George looking oke smoking a cig
> I am confusion




irony I guess. sorry for confusion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

This morning, time for the Big Guns, Metador Special Reserve from ModNWorld. Personally I think it is the best tobacco vape.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

RPG dressed up thanks to @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> RPG dressed up thanks to @Rob Fisher



Saw it yesterday @TheV 
Looks super in the flesh

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Petrus said:


> This morning, time for the Big Guns, Metador Special Reserve from ModNWorld. Personally I think it is the best tobacco vape.
> View attachment 114473


Almost looks like a bottle Stroh Rum
Mmmmmmmm stroh rum

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## SAVapeGear

SVA Punto.0 V2 with Armor

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

Some Squonkers for Today !!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7


----------



## TheV

SAVapeGear said:


> Some Squonkers for Today !!
> 
> View attachment 114477


Can you ever have too many nice toys ... I don't think so 
Fantastic lineup there @SAVapeGear! Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

TMNBB

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## JsPLAYn

SAVapeGear said:


> SVA Punto.0 V2 with Armor
> 
> View attachment 114476


What build in Armour? Care to share a pic please? Also where can one aquire those beauty rings

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

JsPLAYn said:


> What build in Armour? Care to share a pic please? Also where can one aquire those beauty rings
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


Running Dual Coils.7 wraps on 3mm ID

Build is 2 x 28Ga SS wrapped with 38 NI80.

Resistance 0.2ohm

Beauty rings come from : http://www.high-creek.ch/squonker/beauty-ring-atelier

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

SAVapeGear said:


> Running Dual Coils.7 wraps on 3mm ID
> 
> Build is 2 x 28Ga SS wrapped with 38 NI80.
> 
> Resistance 0.2ohm
> 
> Beauty rings come from : http://www.high-creek.ch/squonker/beauty-ring-atelier
> 
> View attachment 114479


Thanks for that. I was advised to reduce ID to 2.5 due to 3mm interfering with airflow. What is your experience on that issue. Also do you experience any heating issues on atty. I'm convinced I have mine setup all wrong running a nano alien coil 5 wrap 2.5id. Flava and flow is decent but geez it burns my lips are just a few drags

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

JsPLAYn said:


> Thanks for that. I was advised to reduce ID to 2.5 due to 3mm interfering with airflow. What is your experience on that issue. Also do you experience any heating issues on atty. I'm convinced I have mine setup all wrong running a nano alien coil 5 wrap 2.5id. Flava and flow is decent but geez it burns my lips are just a few drags
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


I am happy with mine.2.5 ID should be better I think.But this wire is so thin that 3mm ID is not an issue for me.

No issues with heat for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

At the airport. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Glass of red wine and BB after working in the garden with my kids.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

miss the quad biking days

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> At the airport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Safe flight Rob. And thanks again

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

vicTor said:


> miss the quad biking days
> 
> View attachment 114484


Whats that atty? I love the blue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Nevermind. I see its an Ammit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

SmokeyJoe said:


> Whats that atty? I love the blue




hello @SmokeyJoe it is a Ammit 25 recently acquired from a forumite, single coil atty but that's where I'm at in my vaping journey for now, busy learning DIY mixing at the moment, very cool (and cheap), then dual coil atty, then RDA's, dripping, squonking, mech's, gosh, where does it stop

want to know it all and experience it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

vicTor said:


> hello @SmokeyJoe it is a Ammit 25 recently acquired from a forumite, single coil atty but that's where I'm at in my vaping journey for now, busy learning DIY mixing at the moment, very cool (and cheap), then dual coil atty, then RDA's, dripping, squonking, mech's, gosh, where does it stop
> 
> want to know it all and experience it


How is the airflow on it? MTL or lung hit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Just closing the juice flow control on my Scyline

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 12


----------



## Room Fogger

vicTor said:


> hello @SmokeyJoe it is a Ammit 25 recently acquired from a forumite, single coil atty but that's where I'm at in my vaping journey for now, busy learning DIY mixing at the moment, very cool (and cheap), then dual coil atty, then RDA's, dripping, squonking, mech's, gosh, where does it stop
> 
> want to know it all and experience it


It does not stop! It just gets better! I run mostly single coils, one dripper and one dual, each for its own purpose. Enjoy the journey, it's worthwhile. @SmokeyJoe , love the quote, anytime is usually a good time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

TheV said:


> Just closing the juice flow control on my Scyline


Love the custom chrome accessory!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> It does not stop! It just gets better! I run mostly single coils, one dripper and one dual, each for its own purpose. Enjoy the journey, it's worthwhile. @SmokeyJoe , love the quote, anytime is usually a good time.




@Room Fogger only one solution - more mods !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

vicTor said:


> @Room Fogger only one solution - more mods !!


Agree, 6 in daily use, one with friend to try stopping smoking, and checking the classifieds daily! Waiting for bottom feed delivery, hopefully Monday for a little Pico squeeze, wait, what happened, that means 8, things they are a multiplying!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> Agree, 6 in daily use, one with friend to try stopping smoking, and checking the classifieds daily! Waiting for bottom feed delivery, hopefully Monday for a little Pico squeeze, wait, what happened, that means 8, things they are a multiplying!!



nice !!

i have some catching up it seems ....lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

vicTor said:


> nice !!
> 
> i have some catching up it seems ....lol


Hence, when will it stop, NEVER, hope my bank manager has double dose of anti hysteria meds after Black Friday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor

SmokeyJoe said:


> How is the airflow on it? MTL or lung hit?




@SmokeyJoe i not sure what it is meant for (the Ammit 25) but MTL i guess

apologies, i am still learning, so my responses might not be very clear

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> Hence, when will it stop, NEVER, hope my bank manager has double dose of anti hysteria meds after Black Friday!




not worried about bank manager dude, my wife 

but really, it can be affordable, i have one mod, bought a cheap tank, recently bought an rta, second hand, and mixing my own juice, sorted !

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Those lines hope everyone’s weekend went well, have an awesome week people


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV

UzziTherion said:


> Those lines hope everyone’s weekend went well, have an awesome week people
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A fantastic photo for a fantastic mod! Great work there bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## UzziTherion

TheV said:


> A fantastic photo for a fantastic mod! Great work there bud



Thanx my brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

vicTor said:


> not worried about bank manager dude, my wife
> 
> but really, it can be affordable, i have one mod, bought a cheap tank, recently bought an rta, second hand, and mixing my own juice, sorted !


Traded mine 13 years ago, wife that is not bank manager for single life, so no worries there. I sometimes know I have too many mods, but it helps with not having to screw off screw on as I vary flavours the whole day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

UzziTherion said:


> Those lines hope everyone’s weekend went well, have an awesome week people
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




@UzziTherion what an awesome photo !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UzziTherion

vicTor said:


> @UzziTherion what an awesome photo !








Thanx, here’s more



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> Traded mine 13 years ago, wife that is not bank manager for single life, so no worries there. I sometimes know I have too many mods, but it helps with not having to screw off screw on as I vary flavours the whole day.



...lol @Room Fogger 

are you diy'ing ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

BB with Panama
Skyline with Banana Milk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Friep

TheV said:


> BB with Panama
> Skyline with Banana Milk


That banana milk is awesome had a taste at the vape meet. Is it diy? If so where can I find the recipe?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Friep said:


> That banana milk is awesome had a taste at the vape meet. Is it diy? If so where can I find the recipe?


I think it will be even better with another week or 2 steep.
The recipe is available here

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep

TheV said:


> I think it will be even better with another week or 2 steep.
> The recipe is available here


Awesome thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

vicTor said:


> ...lol @Room Fogger
> 
> are you diy'ing ?


  Yep

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Friep said:


> Awesome thanks


@TheV , starting my diy journey, 2 months in the hole. Recipe looks excellent, rule no 1 only applies in 2 instances. Have to do another order in any way, so will add to my bank managers misery!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> @TheV , starting my diy journey, 2 months in the hole. Recipe looks excellent, rule no 1 only applies in 2 instances. Have to do another order in any way, so will add to my bank managers misery!



...lol yeah look to @TheV for plenty info, on everything vape, cant go wrong

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

SAVapeGear said:


> TMNBB
> 
> View attachment 114478



Great photo @SAVapeGear

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Room Fogger said:


> @TheV , starting my diy journey, 2 months in the hole. Recipe looks excellent, rule no 1 only applies in 2 instances. Have to do another order in any way, so will add to my bank managers misery!


With this on the recipe is exactly what it says on the label: Banana Milk 
If you think you will like it, you probably will.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

vicTor said:


> ...lol yeah look to @TheV for plenty info, on everything vape, cant go wrong


Thanks for the vote of confidence @vicTor ... there are many member that are much more knowledgeable than I am but I'm always more than willing to help if I feel I have some value to add 
I've learnt so much from the members here and just try and give a little bit back where I can

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have tested more than a few RDA's and I have to say one of my favourites is the Ti Flave 22!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Jp1905

Where has this been all my life!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## shaun2707

Eventually got round to cracking this little bottle of goodness !! @Rooigevaar, you knocked this out of the park. Awesome juice!! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

shaun2707 said:


> Eventually got round to cracking this little bottle of goodness !! @Rooigevaar, you knocked this out of the park. Awesome juice!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the flava profile of that Juice.. 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Flave 22 and 24!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## shaun2707

JsPLAYn said:


> What's the flava profile of that Juice..
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



From the horses mouth....

“Prickly Pears carefully picked and skinned then cut and mixed in with ripe and juicy Fig’s to create a succulent Mariachi band song of flavours. We then topped it with our signature Ice to bring back some kick and to cool you down in the Mexican desert heat”.

Haven’t found the fig as yet to be honest... want to try different temperatures to see if it comes through. The prickly pear though comes through mooi and it is such and awesome flavour. ropped off by the coolness makes it a winner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz

Rob Fisher said:


> Flave 22 and 24!
> View attachment 114654


Uncle rob, Which produces better Flavour from these two?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaun2707

Rob Fisher said:


> Flave 22 and 24!
> View attachment 114654



Love the look of these RDA’s!! Think there’s going to be a need for a 22 soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> Flave 22 and 24!
> View attachment 114654



That lime light is just beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jengz said:


> Uncle rob, Which produces better Flavour from these two?



The 22 @Jengz

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jengz said:


> Uncle rob, Which produces better Flavour from these two?



I got the 24 for bigger powerful builds because sometimes you just want to fog up the joint and that's when I bring out the 24.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

The wife enjoying a wasp dripper on the minivolt and my conserv mech serving me well.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## CeeJay

Just a FYI, Turns out the Goon LP Bf pin works in the OG Goon

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mac75

Goodmorning Lusaka







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

Mac75 said:


> Goodmorning Lusaka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a lovely combo!

Happy travels bud 
Don't forget to pop by when you are back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Mac75 said:


> Goodmorning Lusaka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Safe travels @Mac75 !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mac75

TheV said:


> What a lovely combo!
> 
> Happy travels bud
> Don't forget to pop by when you are back



Thanks bud. Will definitely do! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mac75

Silver said:


> Safe travels @Mac75 !



Thanks @Silver


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Today I’ll be vaping a hand grenade!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Jp1905

Jengz said:


> Today I’ll be vaping a hand grenade!
> View attachment 114689



Wicked little combo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Jengz said:


> Today I’ll be vaping a hand grenade!
> View attachment 114689



If you hear the fuse-ssssssss just toss it out the window. Ill come catch it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

antonherbst said:


> If you hear the fuse-ssssssss just toss it out the window. Ill come catch it.


Hahaha this thing hits so hard so I won’t hear anything! Only the coils crackling... and I only have a .65 ohm build in it, shit scared to drop the ohms

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Jp1905 said:


> Wicked little combo!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s currently the best vape experience, trumping my noisy v2, and people call me risk averse, mxmhaaaaaaai

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CeeJay

What build do you have in there to get at 0.65?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CeeJay

Reason I ask is that I have had a V1 for months but only vape it for like an hour. It honestly frightens me. I had a 0.3 build at the time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

CeeJay said:


> What build do you have in there to get at 0.65?


13 wrap 2.5mm id 26 gauge nichrome straight wire, pretty simple...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905

Jengz said:


> 13 wrap 2.5mm id 26 gauge nichrome straight wire, pretty simple...
> View attachment 114692



With Nichrome it has to hit like a truck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Jp1905 said:


> With Nichrome it has to hit like a truck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like and areoplane, carrying trucks as cargo and pulling a train behind it! It’s mal mal mal

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Jengz said:


> Today I’ll be vaping a hand grenade!
> View attachment 114689


And driving one too

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jengz

Andre said:


> And driving one too


Hahahaha, this car is as safe as an ijust Icare with a flat battery

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

All murdered out today .... this little plastic mod hits lekker .... now for a Monark

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Ohms+Entheon+Gringo ... what a treat!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Such a sexy combo

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Some MTL action





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## shaun2707

TheV said:


> Ohms+Entheon+Gringo ... what a treat!



I hear you bud!!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

TheV said:


> Ohms+Entheon+Gringo ... what a treat!


Shud dub that setup the OHMTHEON 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV

shaun2707 said:


> I hear you bud!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Entheon on the Minikin looks great bud! Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

JsPLAYn said:


> Shud dub that setup the OHMTHEON
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


Mike approves!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

Testing out the new SXK Solo

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## @cliff

TheV said:


> Testing out the new SXK Solo


@TheV please let me know what you think please, it's in my cart with the rsq.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905

Tonights companions...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Jp1905

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> @TheV please let me know what you think please, it's in my cart with the rsq.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



Also keen to hear,my solo was set up for me by a more experienced vaper and I burnt my tongue “moertoe” with spitback...needless to say I wasnt very impressed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius

"Tiny Tina" with some Paulies Pear. 
Do have a feeling that a Exocet is seriously needed.





Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## TheV

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> @TheV please let me know what you think please, it's in my cart with the rsq.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Its a nice clone single coil RDA for the price.
It does get a bit hot if you chain vape it.
And the stubby tip is not the greatest.
The flavor is good and the airflow is to my liking.
Juice capacity is also pretty good.
For R290 it is a win for me. I also ordered it with the RSQ but had to send that back.
I think it will make a nice combo

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## @cliff

TheV said:


> Its a nice clone single coil RDA for the price.
> It does get a bit hot if you chain vape it.
> And the stubby tip is not the greatest.
> The flavor is good and the airflow is to my liking.
> Juice capacity is also pretty good.
> For R290 it is a win for me. I also ordered it with the RSQ but had to send that back.
> I think it will make a nice combo


Awesome, thanks @TheV 
What would you compare the draw to?

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 87hunter

Alternating between the two

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## TheV

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Awesome, thanks @TheV
> What would you compare the draw to?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Pleasure man. Any questions, feel free to ask. I'll try help where I can 
Entheon closed down to 1/4 airflow is a good comparison.
Or a Skyline with the bigger airdisk and both airflow holes fully open.

Does that help?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## @cliff

TheV said:


> Pleasure man. Any questions, feel free to ask. I'll try help where I can
> Entheon closed down to 1/4 airflow is a good comparison.
> Or a Skyline with the bigger airdisk and both airflow holes fully open.
> 
> Does that help?


Not really, like a merlin mini with the bigger airflow restrictor?

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Not really, like a merlin mini with the bigger airflow restrictor?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


I'll see if I can test that for you tomorrow 

Found a short 510 tip that fits which helps with the heat:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mahir



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

JsPLAYn said:


> Shud dub that setup the OHMTHEON
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


OHMTHEON checking in

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## PuffingCrow

Mtl 1ohm 2,5 mm coil id in siren 2 24mm havana night 6mg on my lost vape epetite

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Bhavik798

Some Zoo Biscuits Juice in my Revenger X

Edit: I'm OCD about scratches hence the taped down plastic covering ...

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Newest member of my family, little Wasp nano on Pico squeeze with 6 wrap 2.5 I'd NI80 running at .39 ohms. Think a couple of people thought I was sucking my thumb in the car, until the cloud!

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Some Hadaly love





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

BioHAZarD said:


> Some Hadaly love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss



Where’d you get that tip? I’m looking for something like that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Amir said:


> Where’d you get that tip? I’m looking for something like that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


custom hadaly tip from @hands

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

BioHAZarD said:


> custom hadaly tip from @hands



Tagging @hands 

I need one of these tips, although a bit smaller in diameter, in a textured black/gunmetal finish and also a black and white and grey camo effect

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep

Helping my wife mark.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jengz

Chilling because it’s year end, pure bliss

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## daniel craig

Jengz said:


> View attachment 114794
> 
> Chilling because it’s year end, pure bliss


Nice setup there

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Stealth vape baby - starting my long journey back to SA - arriving home tomorrow evening






Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Cornelius

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Stealth vape baby - starting my long journey back to SA - arriving home tomorrow evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Safe travels sir. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Stealth vape baby - starting my long journey back to SA - arriving home tomorrow evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Safe travels to the various stashes you have over the country.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Not really, like a merlin mini with the bigger airflow restrictor?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Unfortunately the Merlin Mini is unavailable for testing.

Its quite a restrictive draw. Not MTL but a nice restrictive lung hit ... like a BB

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Clouds for days with this. The anarchist riot rda is a cloud producer and flavor is just as amazing.


The juice i like alot more than i expected and its good.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RobMcMaster

TheV said:


> Its a nice clone single coil RDA for the price.
> It does get a bit hot if you chain vape it.
> And the stubby tip is not the greatest.
> The flavor is good and the airflow is to my liking.
> Juice capacity is also pretty good.
> For R290 it is a win for me. I also ordered it with the RSQ but had to send that back.
> I think it will make a nice combo




I can confirm that it does (btw my first single coil atty)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## @cliff

RobMcMaster said:


> I can confirm that it does (btw my first single coil atty)
> 
> View attachment 114833


That is exactly what I am after, the red rsq with the solo Green with envy 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Stealth vape baby - starting my long journey back to SA - arriving home tomorrow evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Safe travels buddy. Be careful that the Cue does not leak on you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

RobMcMaster said:


> I can confirm that it does (btw my first single coil atty)
> 
> View attachment 114833


That looks great. Thanks for posting the pic.

Enjoy the combo!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Slick

BioHAZarD said:


> Safe travels buddy. Be careful that the Cue does not leak on you.


Twisp contacted me today,you can go to any twisp kiosk and exchange the leaking pod,just show them a receipt

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Lagos - flying in about 4 hours. 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Slick said:


> Twisp contacted me today,you can go to any twisp kiosk and exchange the leaking pod,just show them a receipt


They are coming out to replace mine

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Slick

BioHAZarD said:


> They are coming out to replace mine


How did you manage to get that right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Slick said:


> How did you manage to get that right?


It must be my charming manner.
Haha. No idea. Something abt the heavy leaking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick

You do know they just gonna give us another leaky pod,but do let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Slick said:


> You do know they just gonna give us another leaky pod,but do let us know how it goes


Yup and no refund on the leaky pods I already chucked

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rafique

Best non leak lung hit single rta and rda of 2017

Zeus is just freaken great.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Jengz

En route to meet @RenaldoRheeder and @TheV

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

Jengz said:


> View attachment 114859
> 
> En route to meet @RenaldoRheeder and @TheV


Looking forward to it bud. Check you in a bit!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Jengz said:


> View attachment 114859
> 
> En route to meet @RenaldoRheeder and @TheV



Just landed - Yeah!!!


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Enjoy the meetup guys. I will be slogging away at work...
Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta

Rafique said:


> Best non leak lung hit single rta and rda of 2017
> 
> Zeus is just freaken great.
> 
> View attachment 114854


Nice ride! In Durban a car left like that is considered to be available to the first person that can get to it.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rafique

Stosta said:


> Nice ride! In Durban a car left like that is considered to be available to the first person that can get to it.



Luckily eldos is safer

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Today feels like a dessert day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Amir said:


> Today feels like a dessert day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That RSQ though

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Testing out the Hugo Squeezer

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 114897
> 
> 
> Testing out the Hugo Squeezer


Looks like you're about to increase that airflow... Precisely nogal!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Vape_r

SRS and Armor with brass cap

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## antonherbst

After my terrible morning i think a beer and a good vape is due.

Reactions: Like 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jengz

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 114897
> 
> 
> Testing out the Hugo Squeezer


Please give your thoughts? Been looking into this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Two BB's pit stopping so it's time to bring BB Red into service!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Stosta said:


> Looks like you're about to increase that airflow... Precisely nogal!


Yoh, the thought didn't even cross my mind, was too busy building furniture n stuff for @Bumblebabe's new shop. 

Airflow on this atty is good enough for now

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Jengz said:


> Please give your thoughts? Been looking into this one


It's cheap, nuff said

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> After my terrible morning i think a beer and a good vape is due.
> View attachment 114905


That is one way to tackle a crappy day! Hope the rest of the day treated you better

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Brutale Mod from Finland with Skyline from Greece and Drip Tip from the USA.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> Brutale Mod from Finland with Skyline from Greece and Drip Tip from the USA.
> 
> View attachment 114924
> View attachment 114925
> View attachment 114926
> View attachment 114927


This one reminds me of a dragon, love the colours

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> That is one way to tackle a crappy day! Hope the rest of the day treated you better



Thanks buddy. And yes the rest of the day was fine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Drikusw

Sitting in traffic. Fortunately I am well stocked

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

So today the Therion 75C BF with the FLAVE, and Reborn with Siren V2. @shaun2707 - the Therion combo is out of this world mate. I think I have found sqounk heaven. We must get together when I am in CT after 8 January. 












Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## antonherbst

RenaldoRheeder said:


> So today the Therion 75C BF with the FLAVE, and Reborn with Siren V2. @shaun2707 - the Therion combo is out of this world mate. I think I have found sqounk heaven. We must get together when I am in CT after 8 January.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



I can see the Nigerian is not used to the SA living conditions. 

One day back and already a plaster on the finger. 

That squonker does look good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## shaun2707

RenaldoRheeder said:


> So today the Therion 75C BF with the FLAVE, and Reborn with Siren V2. @shaun2707 - the Therion combo is out of this world mate. I think I have found sqounk heaven. We must get together when I am in CT after 8 January.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



OOOHHH.... that does look and sound like the business!! One hell of a set up you have there Sir! Enjoy!

I'll be ready and waiting in January

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Nice @RenaldoRheeder 
Is that the 2ml Siren?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dexter305

RenaldoRheeder said:


> So today the Therion 75C BF with the FLAVE, and Reborn with Siren V2. @shaun2707 - the Therion combo is out of this world mate. I think I have found sqounk heaven. We must get together when I am in CT after 8 January.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Couldn't agree more on the Therion BF...its something else! I absolutely love mine! Haven't put it down since I got it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Office day and a very nice vape. @Tanja the mix is amazing.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Tanja

antonherbst said:


> Office day and a very nice vape. @Tanja the mix is amazing.
> View attachment 114944


Glad you're enjoying it... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

antonherbst said:


> I can see the Nigerian is not used to the SA living conditions.
> 
> One day back and already a plaster on the finger.
> 
> That squonker does look good.



Hahaha @antonherbst - vape mail opening injury - was too eager with the opening of the parcels 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Silver said:


> Nice @RenaldoRheeder
> Is that the 2ml Siren?



No @Silver - I paid attention to your posts on the Siren and got the 4.5ml version


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Hahaha @antonherbst - vape mail opening injury - was too eager with the opening of the parcels
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



I probably would have had the same type of injury if i received those goodies. Many happy vapes on the new gear and enjoy the holiday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola

Amir said:


> Today feels like a dessert day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ditto!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Amir

skola said:


> Ditto!
> 
> View attachment 114951



Still waiting on the custom molly doors from bearded vikings tho... will keep you posted when it gets here

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## skola

Amir said:


> Still waiting on the custom molly doors from bearded vikings tho... will keep you posted when it gets here


Ooh that's exciting!! Looking forward to it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

An interesting lineup

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7


----------



## CHase



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> An interesting lineup


From what i have seen amazing setups. Enjoy the flavors.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> Still waiting on the custom molly doors from bearded vikings tho... will keep you posted when it gets here


Say whaaaat .. too late to get more?

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Twincam 16

My current rotation. So happy with the noisy cricket. I had to get two.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Twincam 16 said:


> My current rotation. So happy with the noisy cricket. I had to get two.


Noisy Cricket is a beast! 
Ask @Jengz

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jengz

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Noisy Cricket is a beast!
> Ask @Jengz


Must be weary of the v1, I almost died!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst

Jengz said:


> Must be weary of the v1, I almost died!
> View attachment 114981



Okay do tell me what happened? Wow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Jengz said:


> Must be weary of the v1, I almost died!
> View attachment 114981


Dude, your exact story is why I'm scared of owning a NC 
Glad you made it out without injury!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir

Jengz said:


> Must be weary of the v1, I almost died!
> View attachment 114981



What happened? @Jengz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Noisy Cricket is a beast!
> Ask @Jengz





antonherbst said:


> Okay do tell me what happened? Wow.





Mahir said:


> What happened? @Jengz



Tightened the fire button too much, got stuck on First fire, atty went up in flames and fortunately there was something close by I could use to unscrew the button, all good now and it’s back in my rotation

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## antonherbst

Jengz said:


> Tightened the fire button too much, got stuck on First fire, atty went up in flames and fortunately there was something close by I could use to unscrew the button, all good now and it’s back in my rotation



Wow lucky man. That is a real problem with any tube type mech. Glad you can tell the story and stil happily vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir

My two favorite setups

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

So happy with this setup... so close to perfection... 0.63Ω Fused Clapton in the Gold Skyline!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## KZOR

Armour squonker with the Morphe RDA. Thanks Santa.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

KZOR said:


> View attachment 114998
> 
> Armour squonker with the Morphe RDA. Thanks Santa.


Is this the one that customs held back due to the fine issue?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asterix

Pretty boring, for now! Managed to get hold of well priced Nugget to support the dying Nano. Using the Nano to test right now.

I must just get a decent tip as it makes a huge difference to taste- I like the Hands ones, but that will have to wait (Hmm, Christmas hint to my wife coming....!).

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

SmokeyJoe said:


> Is this the one that customs held back due to the fine issue?


Nope ... this i bought to make up for the gear i lost to those bastids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> Say whaaaat .. too late to get more?
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



Actually no... But the thing is... Let's wait to see how mine turns out first before I go off recommending or knocking the end product

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

KZOR said:


> Nope ... this i bought to make up for the gear i lost to those bastids.



any cheat notes/tips yet before the video review?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rebel



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR

Amir said:


> any cheat notes/tips yet before the video review?


Lol .... should be up in the next 15 minutes. 
Go make some coffee.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

KZOR said:


> Lol .... should be up in the next 15 minutes.
> Go make some coffee.



I like feeling sleepy on a Friday afternoon. No coffee for me thanks  

A Kzor review on the other hand... welcomed with open arms and droopy eyes. Let’s hear it then buddy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

Rocking it Fisher style today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

O-Genny V2 BF RDTA!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> O-Genny V2 BF RDTA!
> View attachment 115025



That white unicorn(limelight sqounker) is going to cost me more than just a kidney. Its is such a beauty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Scouse45

KZOR said:


> Lol .... should be up in the next 15 minutes.
> Go make some coffee.


Can’t wait for this video u know how I enjoyed my gbox this I’m waiting for buds!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scouse45

Amir said:


> Rocking it Fisher style today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


U back on the BB’s my bud they look class

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Scouse45 said:


> U back on the BB’s my bud they look class



The BB will never leave my side bro... I know the BB, I know what to expect and I’ve come to rely on their ability to produce top notch flavor from the get go with little to no fuss at all. Combined with high liquid capacity and efficient battery life it’s become a benchmark for pocket carry mods for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

Time for some squonking action 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## AnArKi

The situation right now...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BioHAZarD

Saturday morning overkill 





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905

Finally I have my OG back,traded her with @Gert Koen some time ago and bugged him to get her back ever since...Now shes back where she belongs,thanx Gert!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 10 | Dislike 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Saturday afternoon chill ... goon OG & therion,... what else ... coupled with yummy tropical frost @Mahir





sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bliss with O-Genny V2 on top... but this time with a @RiaanRed Fused Clapton in it! Much better!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

Fresh build on the Exo with some Gringo

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> Bliss with O-Genny V2 on top... but this time with a @RiaanRed Fused Clapton in it! Much better!
> View attachment 115142



Drool button please. 

That is just the most beautiful sqounker on this forum at this stage for me. Wow.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Mahir

Mac75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



WOW that's beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

TheV said:


> Fresh build on the Exo with some Gringo








Fresh build on the Flo with some Crush 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Shifty

Me and girlfriend having vape and cup of joe before bed. Hope you all had a great weekend

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Shifty said:


> Me and girlfriend having vape and cup of joe before bed. Hope you all had a great weekend



That is how you end a weekend. Awesome

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Put her back in service yesterday and she's serving up a lovely MTL Tobacco this morning. (Vape Elixir Pure Tobacco)






Am enjoying the SL door for a change. 

The flavour is very good. It's just a bit softer and lower throat hit than I'm used to. I think the 12mg and the 70VG is making it like that. I need to make some modifications to the juice.... hehe

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Good coffee and a cookie vape is my office setup for today.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## TheV

New button on the RPG and some good old XXX ... let the week begin!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB Blue with it's new Mums Panels!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today it's Monday so it's *Blue Mods* today... however I'm not sad it's a Monday because I'm retired!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Jengz



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## 87hunter

Athena and dpro.
Needs a wick and charged battery. Just admiring her before I fire her up for the first time a bit later today

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## antonherbst

Tagging @Rob Fisher for the rta and must say i think this could possibly be the easiest wicking rta ever. And good flavor. Not the best thou.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## UzziTherion

My favorite right now 
Gloom + Jazz
BB + Flo Ti









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB Black with it's new panels!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

testing the new setup. dam 1mg nic just to much for sameone that smoked 1 sig a month. will me mixing my ejuice at 0.5mg next time.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## RayDeny

Rob Fisher said:


> BB Black with it's new panels!
> View attachment 115324
> View attachment 115325



Those are some beautiful panels Mr Rob.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Vape_r

Amir said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dibs on those panels if you're eeeever selling, they'd go so perfect with my turquoise BB

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mahir



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RiVape

Good evening from Thailand.





Sent from my SMART 4G MAX 5.5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Ghanim

Slurping on the Emperor's tobacco

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Andre

RiVape said:


> Good evening from Thailand. Anybody travelling to Thailand and need advice about the law regarding Vaping here or if you need advice on where to buy your Vape goodies when you here in Thailand feel free to contact me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SMART 4G MAX 5.5 using Tapatalk


Most welcome to the forum @RiVape. We shall certainly take you up on the offer. Stunning squonker that. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RiVape

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum @RiVape. We shall certainly take you up on the offer. Stunning squonker that. Happy vaping.


Thank you good sir.

Sent from my SMART 4G MAX 5.5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

Loving the zeus

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## UzziTherion

Some Epic VapeMail today Finally got my GProv Dechito, I believe it’s the 1st and only one in South Africa 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

UzziTherion said:


> Some Epic VapeMail today Finally got my GProv Dechito, I believe it’s the 1st and only one in South Africa
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That GProv is legendary man congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Amir said:


> That GProv is legendary man congrats
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanx brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's a squonk day today... RSG with Haku Phenom, REO P67 with Hussar V1 and Bliss with O-Genny V2!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Arrrrrgh it sticks at 9998 hehe





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> It's a squonk day today... RSG with Haku Phenom, REO P67 with Hussar V1 and Bliss with O-Genny V2!
> View attachment 115476



Eh @Rob Fisher those are lovely setups. I am sommer jelly with the fomo. Enjoy the vapes thou.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Arrrrrgh it sticks at 9998 hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss


What garbage! Send it my way, I'll dispose of it properly for you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> What garbage! Send it my way, I'll dispose of it properly for you!


Fat chance buddy  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

@Daniel go for hadaly, got a 0.14 ohm build in here and man oh man! This thing hits like a train!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Jengz said:


> View attachment 115489
> 
> @Daniel go for hadaly, got a 0.14 ohm build in here and man oh man! This thing hits like a train!



Looks good man.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius

Thanks to @antonherbst rocking Sapor V2 on my eleaf 200w. Matchy Matchy!



Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Cornelius said:


> Thanks to @antonherbst rocking Sapor V2 on my eleaf 200w. Matchy Matchy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



Pleasure bud, but i cannot see the photo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Cornelius said:


> Thanks to @antonherbst rocking Sapor V2 on my eleaf 200w. Matchy Matchy!
> View attachment 115490
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



That does look good. Glad i could help. When you have time send me a photo of the build you have. It looks like a medium type coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Been a long day off the forum and the BB has served very well

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## UzziTherion

This little beauty paired with a solo and bell cap is just out of this world







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Both re wicked and ready to roll this morning, going to be a great day. Day 1 on the RSQ with Solo, running a .50 6 wrap NI80 on 35 W. let's see what happens. Will be swapping for SS tomorrow, Clapton or fused the weekend until I find my sweet spot. RDA is quite restricted on airflow, let's see how that works out.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Walruigi

I do want to maybe get a peerless rda and sell the crown 3 but still debating





Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Walruigi said:


> I do want to maybe get a peerless rda and sell the crown 3 but still debating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


Love the look of your setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Not much bigger than a Billet!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 19


----------



## Amir

Stosta said:


> View attachment 115546
> 
> 
> Not much bigger than a Billet!



Give it 6 months and see how you start to panic when your precious BB is that close to the kid

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Amir

Amir said:


> Give it 6 months and see how you start to panic when your precious BB is that close to the kid










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 9


----------



## shaun2707

Amir said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hahaha.... that’s an awesome photo!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

shaun2707 said:


> Hahaha.... that’s an awesome photo!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you. That's one awesome but naughty AF kid

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

My happy place





sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Jp1905

JsPLAYn said:


> My happy place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



Mine too,I just need that molly got my OG back already


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Jp1905 said:


> Mine too,I just need that molly got my OG back already
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They work so well together.. but don't eye my mölly, she ain't going nowhere 

Running a 0.1ohm mech alien build and it's gooood





sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Stosta said:


> View attachment 115546
> 
> 
> Not much bigger than a Billet!



@Stosta - surely you can do better matchy matchy than that. Get a different color pacifier or change you BB mate 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Riaan Aitkem

So last night I was going through a box with all my old gear and came across the ceravape tank, gave it a good clean and juiced it up been rocking it since. Have some pink lady in there for today and its really hitting the spot. On the left is the first lady(my battlefield mech), rocking that with a velocity rda(retro vape vibes) with some FAR e-liquid punch. These two are helping me get through the day, Is it 15:00 yet?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jengz

JsPLAYn said:


> They work so well together.. but don't eye my mölly, she ain't going nowhere
> 
> Running a 0.1ohm mech alien build and it's gooood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


Where’d you get them coils from?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius

Stosta said:


> View attachment 115546
> 
> 
> Not much bigger than a Billet!


Gorgeous little being. Everything else become irrelevant. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Jengz said:


> Where’d you get them coils from?


They custom made coils that Vape Monkeys sell .. kidney puncture wire used 

CHECK HOW THESE COILS FIRE
//cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5a295a2d07d2a/VID-20171207-WA0024.mp4

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Getting ready to go out to dinner with friends... BB Blue is going with and had a dry burn, new wick and Red Pill refill (aka original XXX)!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jengz

JsPLAYn said:


> They custom made coils that Vape Monkeys sell .. kidney puncture wire used
> 
> CHECK HOW THESE COILS FIRE
> //cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5a295a2d07d2a/VID-20171207-WA0024.mp4
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


How’s your battery life with those, my Clapton’s firing similar in the rabbit on the monark but my battery doesn’t last very long

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Jengz said:


> How’s your battery life with those, my Clapton’s firing similar in the rabbit on the monark but my battery doesn’t last very long


Well combined I only vape about 2-3 hours spread out thru a day so I get a full day use on 1 battery .. although I have vaped one day alot more and I just about made to afternoon on a battery.. so I guess it boils down to how often u vape .. I do however see a huge amount of difference with these squonkers vs tube mechs.. on a tube I get less than an hour with continuous vaping .. I use VTC5A 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mr. B

JsPLAYn said:


> Saturday afternoon chill ... goon OG & therion,... what else ... coupled with yummy tropical frost @Mahir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


Beautiful set up!

I've got a Paranormal (which everyone mistakes for a Therion) with a Goon V1.5.... very similar to yours

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Mr. B said:


> Beautiful set up!
> 
> I've got a Paranormal (which everyone mistakes for a Therion) with a Goon V1.5.... very similar to yours


Thanks man.. yeah they kinda do look similar . But I prefer my OG over the 1.5.. post a pic of ur setup for us to see

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. B

JsPLAYn said:


> Thanks man.. yeah they kinda do look similar . But I prefer my OG over the 1.5.. post a pic of ur setup for us to see
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


Here you go bud. 

I never bought the OG goon and they don't sell them brand new anymore, so had to settle for a v1.5.





Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JsPLAYn

Mr. B said:


> Here you go bud.
> 
> I never bought the OG goon and they don't sell them brand new anymore, so had to settle for a v1.5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


That's just stunning man

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

My wonky AL85 and for me the best flavour dual coil RTA, Wotofo Conquerer

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

My 3 favorites

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

TheV said:


> My 3 favorites


Whats the 1st one. Its beautiful

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

SmokeyJoe said:


> Whats the 1st one. Its beautiful


Thanks  It is a Lost Vape Epetite running an Entheon. Such a wonderful little device!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

I am stil not sure about the name of this rta(sjmy doggystyle 2k16) but heck does this mtl rta perform wonders and is it easy to coil and wick(probably the easiest ever). The only drawback is that it is bottom fill but apart from that i have no bad problems with it. Amazing rta. Thanks @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

SmokeyJoe said:


> Whats the 1st one. Its beautiful



Its my next mod if @TheV does not keep it. That thing is a compact pocket piece of awesome gear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> I am stil not sure about the name of this rta(sjmy doggystyle 2k16) but heck does this mtl rta perform wonders and is it easy to coil and wick(probably the easiest ever). The only drawback is that it is bottom fill but apart from that i have no bad problems with it. Amazing rta. Thanks @Rob Fisher
> View attachment 115631


What an awesome vape! A really nice little atty this. Nice restricted draw and great flavor! Thanks for the demo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

JsPLAYn said:


> Well combined I only vape about 2-3 hours spread out thru a day so I get a full day use on 1 battery .. although I have vaped one day alot more and I just about made to afternoon on a battery.. so I guess it boils down to how often u vape .. I do however see a huge amount of difference with these squonkers vs tube mechs.. on a tube I get less than an hour with continuous vaping .. I use VTC5A
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


I Vape a lot more haha, a battery gets me through about 3 hours of Vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Bliss!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## antonherbst

My weekend has just started. @Sash the spikey melon goes great with the beer.



The mech with a riot rda is hitting just the right notes.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## The Newby

gaia and serpent rdta with some turkish delight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

The Newby said:


> gaia and serpent rdta with some turkish delight



Id like to see the setup. Seems as its not showing? Maybe just my phone?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sash

antonherbst said:


> My weekend has just started. @Sash the spikey melon goes great with the beer.
> View attachment 115685
> 
> 
> The mech with a riot rda is hitting just the right notes.


That looks chilled my man!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

Psyclone Arkon

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Gprov with Flave 22 TI

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

SVA Punto.0 V2 with Haku and Munos Brothers Slam Cap

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Matchy Matchy !!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Sash

SAVapeGear said:


> SVA Punto.0 V2 with Haku and Munos Brothers Slam Cap
> 
> View attachment 115701


Really like how this looks....so modern

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Twisp Okta with Skyline on top!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Sash

Rob Fisher said:


> Twisp Okta with Skyline on top!
> View attachment 115728
> View attachment 115729
> View attachment 115730
> View attachment 115731


That has a lekker sophisticated look Rob! That gold Skyline looks mint

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kronig and Haku!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Flave 24 on the Droid! 40 watts 0.243Ω Boom! Perfect!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Comrad Juju

Blacked out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JsPLAYn

Comrad Juju said:


> Blacked out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I raise that.. Murdered out





sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JsPLAYn

Hasn't left my hand yet





sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Cobrali

I raise it with a white Molly V2! 





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Tai

Rob Fisher said:


> Kronig and Haku!
> View attachment 115758
> View attachment 115759


How awesome is that Kronig Rob. Build quality is just on another level

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tai said:


> How awesome is that Kronig Rob. Build quality is just on another level



Yip if the fire button didn't have such a long travel it would be close to perfect.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn

What is in your CLAW right now?
(comming from our animals loves us...)





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Molly attack!

@JsPLAYn and @Cobrali , your Mollies are gorgeous



Its getting tough to watch this thread...

Reactions: Like 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Silver said:


> Molly attack!
> 
> @JsPLAYn and @Cobrali , your Mollies are gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> Its gettimg tough to watch this thread...


Thanks @Silver .. definately no regret buying it.. possibly the best mod I've owned this far so simple to use(caution to new vapers, still apply battery vs build safety as it is a full mechanical mod) yet so sleek and tiny. . It lives up to the saying, dynamite comes in small packages 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

JsPLAYn said:


> Thanks @Silver .. definately no regret buying it.. possibly the best mod I've owned this far so simple to use(caution to new vapers, still apply battery vs build safety as it is a full mechanical mod) yet so sleek and tiny. . It lives up to the saying, dynamite comes in small packages
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



That is great to hear
Wishing you well
Look after your Molly - she is a real babe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cobrali

Silver said:


> Molly attack!
> 
> @JsPLAYn and @Cobrali , your Mollies are gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> Its gettimg tough to watch this thread...


Thanks Silver! She is definitely a beauty!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Silver said:


> That is great to hear
> Wishing you well
> Look after your Molly - she is a real babe


Thanks @Silver.. will do .. I knw she is.. I get offers daily but she ain't going nowhere 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

At work on a Saturday night. At least the company is good.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## BioHAZarD

So much fun





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> Thanks @Silver .. definately no regret buying it.. possibly the best mod I've owned this far so simple to use(caution to new vapers, still apply battery vs build safety as it is a full mechanical mod) yet so sleek and tiny. . It lives up to the saying, dynamite comes in small packages
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



I love the switch throw on the Molly. Instantaneous ramp up so fast that I don’t have to build .2 ohm coils for it. I find .3-.35 aliens to have a nice smooth steady cool flavorful all day Vape kinda vibe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> I love the switch throw on the Molly. Instantaneous ramp up so fast that I don’t have to build .2 ohm coils for it. I find .3-.35 aliens to have a nice smooth steady cool flavorful all day Vape kinda vibe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I've tried that and it's awesum . I'm going to try and spot me a nice single coil BF atty for her .. and that's that lol.. I do however still have my therion and other attys for those 'need some clouds and tricks' days tho

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> Yes I've tried that and it's awesum . I'm going to try and spot me a nice single coil BF atty for her .. and that's that lol.. I do however still have my therion and other attys for those 'need some clouds and tricks' days tho
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



Hadaly, flave, entheon are amongst my favorites that’s easily available. The jury is still out on the Haku because I haven’t tried one personally but by the looks of it, it seems to be another winner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> Hadaly, flave, entheon are amongst my favorites that’s easily available. The jury is still out on the Haku because I haven’t tried one personally but by the looks of it, it seems to be another winner.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesum bro.. I'll look into those.. going to find some guys here in CT that has it and try them shuks for the advice

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

JsPLAYn said:


> Awesum bro.. I'll look into those.. going to find some guys here in CT that has it and try them shuks for the advice
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


Boet, off topic but are you the owner of gentlements beard oil? Because ur avatar looked familiar for so long and look what’s in my hand right now...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Jengz said:


> Boet, off topic but are you the owner of gentlements beard oil? Because ur avatar looked familiar for so long and look what’s in my hand right now...
> View attachment 115783


Ha haaa no I'm not.. they copied my avatar and shortened the beard length and added the tux . My image is from an overseas beard brand.. i downloaded it from Google . Most guys copy already designed logos and slightly change it

On another note. How is that gentlemans beard range . I found it to be oily, I used beardworx for past 2 years but that brand is going to shit as there quality is dropping. .currently using Manly man's range of beard products 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

JsPLAYn said:


> Ha haaa no I'm not.. they copied my avatar and shortened the beard length and added the tux . My image is from an overseas beard brand.. i downloaded it from Google . Most guys copy already designed logos and slightly change it
> 
> On another note. How is that gentlemans beard range . I found it to be oily, I used beardworx for past 2 years but that brand is going to shit as there quality is dropping. .currently using Manly man's range of beard products
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


I don’t use the oil anymore, also found it very oily, the brush looks like a floor brush you use to scrubs off grease but yoh it’s amazing to use on your beard.

I use these guys softener but bonafide beards oil and wax. Find their products to be great, albeit quite expensive for what it is .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Jengz said:


> I don’t use the oil anymore, also found it very oily, the brush looks like a floor brush you use to scrubs off grease but yoh it’s amazing to use on your beard.
> 
> I use these guys softener but bonafide beards oil and wax. Find their products to be great, albeit quite expensive for what it is .


I've only ever heard good things about bonifide. . Unfortunately besides shipping there products, it's nt avail in Ct

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

All red dudes....

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> All red dudes....
> View attachment 115816



@Petrus that gap under the RDA is causing me pain and anguish!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> View attachment 115817



Better but there is still a gap...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst

Cookies and coffee is finished. Now just a relax and music listening afternoon ahead.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Petrus said:


> View attachment 115817



That is just beautifull. Sqounk life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Petrus said:


> All red dudes....
> View attachment 115816


I hope that the bud tasted better than the normal ones. The normals are not to my liking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Becoming a common sight in my hand! Loving the Crius, filled with some crispy SKWG Ice diy on this wonderful Monday.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Phantom with Ares RTA!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rafique

Rob Fisher said:


> Hellfire Phantom with Ares RTA!
> View attachment 115921
> View attachment 115922
> View attachment 115923
> View attachment 115924




Nothing nicer then that hell fire

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

New Drip Tips from Tripple C USA. Matchy Matcherson!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Amir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ooh that hadaly cap doesn't look good on there.. maybe send it down to me ,I'm sure it'll suit my setup better

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

This latest generation RDA's are in a different class. Tried dripping when i staryed vaping, found it messy and cumbersome but glad I tried again. Flavor for days!



Regards

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> Ooh that hadaly cap doesn't look good on there.. maybe send it down to me ,I'm sure it'll suit my setup better
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



Ok will do... next Eid 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> Ok will do... next Eid
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 nay man.. looks sick AF tho.. I want a hadaly.. need to get one asap

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Amir said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yoh! Mal! What build u running in the hadaly?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Poldial Mech with Vapor Giant V5! Yeah!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> Poldial Mech with Vapor Giant V5! Yeah!
> View attachment 115972


Oh how beautiful that looks. Wow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> nay man.. looks sick AF tho.. I want a hadaly.. need to get one asap
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



I have one for u. PM me and we can work something out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Jengz said:


> Yoh! Mal! What build u running in the hadaly?



3mm fused clapton at .35 ohm. Anything lower and the Molly hits a bit too hard. I’ve gone up to .45 ohm as well but that works well only with non dessert juice profiles. The .35 is more versatile 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz

Amir said:


> 3mm fused clapton at .35 ohm. Anything lower and the Molly hits a bit too hard. I’ve gone up to .45 ohm as well but that works well only with non dessert juice profiles. The .35 is more versatile
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shuks brother... I’m actually on the opposite side of things, enjoying the heavy hit on my Monark... trying to build lower every time I rebuild but .25 ohms works well for me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Jengz said:


> Shuks brother... I’m actually on the opposite side of things, enjoying the heavy hit on my Monark... trying to build lower every time I rebuild but .25 ohms works well for me


Try 0.1ohm hits good.. .. go up a few posts u will see a vid I posted on my molly and goon combo with mech aliens in coming in at 0.1ohm 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

JsPLAYn said:


> Try 0.1ohm hits good.. .. go up a few posts u will see a vid I posted on my molly and goon combo with mech aliens in coming in at 0.1ohm
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


Yeah on a dual atty I build lower but single coil at 0.1 will be mental

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Jengz said:


> Yeah on a dual atty I build lower but single coil at 0.1 will be mental


Oooh I see.. my bad. Also on a hadaly?

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Last night, a atty pitstop. Some Armor and Hadaly love. Oh @Rob Fisher, I did my best on the gap.....lol. Vape on guys.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> Last night, a atty pitstop. Some Armor and Hadaly love. Oh @Rob Fisher, I did my best on the gap.....lol. Vape on guys.
> View attachment 115989



Thanks @Petrus! That is so much better... and I now feel much more relaxed!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Some Key Lime Cookie in the REO courtesy of @KieranD and @SEAN P at Vape Cartel (the rest of my Black Friday loot was taken from me, but I managed to sneak this one out)!

Then dripping some ICED from Boost. Must say that @Keyaam and @Marzuq have done an amazing job with this juice!

Then as always some original XXX (AKA Red Pill) is close by! This will never get old @Oupa !

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Jengz said:


> Shuks brother... I’m actually on the opposite side of things, enjoying the heavy hit on my Monark... trying to build lower every time I rebuild but .25 ohms works well for me



I prefer a more smooth delivery over a heavy hitter and I get through a full bottle of juice comfortably with battery power to spare so I don’t get any drop off in performance towards the end of the bottle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> Try 0.1ohm hits good.. .. go up a few posts u will see a vid I posted on my molly and goon combo with mech aliens in coming in at 0.1ohm
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



Hadaly will get too hot at .1ohm... especially considering that the monark supposed to be a harder hitter than the Molly. It’s the only reason I haven’t switched over to the monark yet... it hits really hard apparently 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> Hadaly will get too hot at .1ohm... especially considering that the monark supposed to be a harder hitter than the Molly. It’s the only reason I haven’t switched over to the monark yet... it hits really hard apparently
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok kewl. I was referring to dual coil tho.. didn't knw he was referring to single coil. 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

Stosta said:


> View attachment 115990
> 
> 
> Some Key Lime Cookie in the REO courtesy of @KieranD and @SEAN P at Vape Cartel (the rest of my Black Friday loot was taken from me, but I managed to sneak this one out)!
> 
> Then dripping some ICED from Boost. Must say that @Keyaam and @Marzuq have done an amazing job with this juice!
> 
> Then as always some original XXX (AKA Red Pill) is close by! This will never get old @Oupa !


Thank you for the support @Stosta . Im glad you are enjoying it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Cor said:


>


I'm going to keep this politically correct...

You're really really really mean for posting a pic like that in the middle of a Tuesday!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cor

Stosta said:


> I'm going to keep this politically correct...
> 
> You're really really really mean for posting a pic like that in the middle of a Tuesday!


 Ime sorry @Stosta .

Ime thinking of all you hard working volk but this heat drove mor to it we just just tuching 45

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Cor said:


> Ime sorry @Stosta .
> 
> Ime thinking of all you hard working volk but this heat drove mor to it we just just tuching 45


Thinking about us hard-working folk and laughing hysterically?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Cor said:


> Ime sorry @Stosta .
> 
> Ime thinking of all you hard working volk but this heat drove mor to it we just just tuching 45


Also I'm not hard-working, I'm stuck at work. BIG difference!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Cor

Stosta said:


> Thinking about us hard-working folk and laughing hysterically?


Nooooooooo that i would never ever do but the heat may make me do strange things

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Also I'm not hard-working, I'm stuck at work. BIG difference!



And to make matters a lot worse Badger Couriers will not be doing deliveries for much longer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> And to make matters a lot worse Badger Couriers will not be doing deliveries for much longer.


Noooooo!!!!! I hadn't even thought that far! That does make matters a lot worse!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

And.... still in my hand. .changed up the rda with the armour and a nice smooth strawberry menthol by Boost @Keyaam @Marzuq and a huge thanks to @mr puffs for the build advice . I think I got it right, its much better






sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Droid, Lift and NarDa!

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## picautomaton

Kindred II mech with old Fishbone, with a single 26g Nichrome coil (2mm id, 6 wraps spaced, cotton bacon) hitting nice

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## antonherbst

Some office work is being done in the background. I promise.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheV

A match made in heaven

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905

And still on XXX...Im sold,dont want anything else!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Caramia

Jp1905 said:


> And still on XXX...Im sold,dont want anything else!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Snap (except for the XXX)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905

Caramia said:


> Snap (except for the XXX)
> View attachment 116054



This button is sooooo damn clicky I just wanna press it the whole time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Caramia

Jp1905 said:


> This button is sooooo damn clicky I just wanna press it the whole time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOVIT!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

TheV said:


> A match made in heaven



hi @TheV , may i ask, was your "high res" problem ever sorted ? what was the cause ?

cheers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

vicTor said:


> hi @TheV , may i ask, was your "high res" problem ever sorted ? what was the cause ?
> 
> cheers


Hey @vicTor... my "high res" issue was ignored.
I usually got about 10 minutes out of the device before the error popped up.
Tonight I popped on the Vapor Giant (with a much lower build than usual... 0.3 instead of 0.8+) ... and touch (stab)wood, but it has been going strong.
I'll use it for the rest of the evening as is. I'll switch over to a higher res atty at some point and test again.
As long as it can drive the Vapor Giant without flipping out I will be over the moon. I don't plan on taking that tank off anytime soon!

So unfortunately I don't have any news on a cause or a fix ... but it is working for now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

TheV said:


> Hey @vicTor... my "high res" issue was ignored.
> I usually got about 10 minutes out of the device before the error popped up.
> Tonight I popped on the Vapor Giant (with a much lower build than usual... 0.3 instead of 0.8+) ... and touch (stab)wood, but it has been going strong.
> I'll use it for the rest of the evening as is. I'll switch over to a higher res atty at some point and test again.
> As long as it can drive the Vapor Giant without flipping out I will be over the moon. I don't plan on taking that tank off anytime soon!
> 
> So unfortunately I don't have any news on a cause or a fix ... but it is working for now!



@TheV that's great, it is a beautiful mod, will hold thumbs !

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

vicTor said:


> @TheV that's great, it is a beautiful mod, will hold thumbs !
> 
> .


Thanks bud. I really appreciate it. I'm really happy that its at least decided to play nice for an evening

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely @Petrus !
What juice is in there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Lovely @Petrus !
> What juice is in there?


@Silver , it is called Pistachio Lassi. It is a very complex menthol vape, but oh so good and of coarse 12mg.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> @Silver , it is called Pistachio Lassi. It is a very complex menthol vape, but oh so good and of coarse 12mg.



That is great!
12mg for the win

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

I put a slightly taller tip on the RPG and I'm really enjoying it!





What a lovely way to consume some Gringo ... and then some Adam's Arctic Apple when that runs out

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> I put a slightly taller tip on the RPG and I'm really enjoying it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a lovely way to consume some Gringo ... and then some Adam's Arctic Apple when that runs out



Nice @TheV 
I also prefer a slightly taller tip on the BB!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Nice @TheV
> I also prefer a slightly taller tip on the BB!


Thanks @Silver 
The shorter tip I had on the BB moved over to the Entheon and I'm quite enjoying it there

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Caramia

Loving the Petri:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## antonherbst

My new favorite juice. @method1 in my books this is an all day vape. Peach pie from Mr Hardwicks is a winner.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nugget, Sting Prod Panels, Gold Ti Flow, Integrated Drip tip from Tripple C, Dampless Plug and *Red **Pill *inside!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## UzziTherion

DesceDeskCheck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst

So i had a bit of play time. Before i head out to sites. 



@shaun2707 for the goon @RenaldoRheeder for the wire
@TheV for the pass along

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

antonherbst said:


> So i had a bit of play time. Before i head out to sites.
> View attachment 116100
> View attachment 116099
> 
> @shaun2707 for the goon @RenaldoRheeder for the wire
> @TheV for the pass along


@antonherbst , low ohms, clouds 4 days on a mech. I hope you are running VTC5a's in there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Petrus said:


> @antonherbst , low ohms, clouds 4 days on a mech. I hope you are running VTC5a's in there.



@Petrus i am running LG HB 2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

antonherbst said:


> So i had a bit of play time. Before i head out to sites.
> View attachment 116100
> View attachment 116099
> 
> @shaun2707 for the goon @RenaldoRheeder for the wire
> @TheV for the pass along



That looks amazing @antonherbst how's the vape?


----------



## antonherbst

Friep said:


> That looks amazing @antonherbst how's the vape?



Like Petrus said. Clouds for days. Flavor for days. And an amazing vape. I am super stoked about this setup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep

antonherbst said:


> Like Petrus said. Clouds for days. Flavor for days. And an amazing vape. I am super stoked about this setup.


Glad to hear that what is the specs of that wire?


----------



## antonherbst

Friep said:


> Glad to hear that what is the specs of that wire?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> I put a slightly taller tip on the RPG and I'm really enjoying it!



New @hands tip too this morning - fresh from the courier thanks @Cobrali 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

RenaldoRheeder said:


> New @hands tip too this morning - fresh from the courier thanks @Cobrali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



That looks beautiful.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Twisp with Hussar! All matchy matchy!  @HPBotha

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Brutale with Hussar and Matchy Matchy drip tip from Tripple C.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## HPBotha

Rob Fisher said:


> Twisp with Hussar! All matchy matchy!  @HPBotha
> View attachment 116110
> View attachment 116111


Flippen SEXY!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Cobrali

Christos said:


> View attachment 116152
> View attachment 116153


@Christos did you desolder the button and change it out!?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Cobrali said:


> @Christos did you desolder the button and change it out!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I changed the button and the 510 and changed the colour. No soldering required!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Cobrali

Christos said:


> I changed the button and the 510 and changed the colour. No soldering required!


Really!? Is your wire not soldered to your 510!?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Cobrali said:


> Really!? Is your wire not soldered to your 510!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Nope it's a hex nut attached to the base. There is threading on the top part of the 510 and the wire is soldered onto the nut.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali

Christos said:


> Nope it's a hex nut attached to the base. There is threading on the top part of the 510 and the wire is soldered onto the nut.


OH!!!!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## E.T.

Giving the Molly a much needed break.

Reactions: Like 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Spyro

Sitting in the park with my pet mouse.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Asterix

New addition. Only been doing this 3 weeks and budget blown! At least I'm not smoking and also managed to get the wife off stinkies since Sunday.... just need a decent tank now.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yautjas from BSB Customs with a Ti Flave 22 on top!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Asterix said:


> New addition. Only been doing this 3 weeks and budget blown! At least I'm not smoking and also managed to get the wife off stinkies since Sunday.... just need a decent tank now.
> View attachment 116185



Congrats @Asterix 
Great stuff and congrats for your wife!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

That's awesome @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep

Month end/ year end

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV

The Vapor Giant and RPG keeping me company at the office today:

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Going small with great clouds today.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

And so it landed thanks @Amir . Hadaly on my mölly. What a perfect combo with just the right amount of airflow





sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

My 1st @hands driptip 





sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro

Does hands have a website or pricelist?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Spyro said:


> Does hands have a website or pricelist?



https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/tips-by-hands

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Spyro said:


> Does hands have a website or pricelist?


I also need a goon style hadaly tip

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> I also need a goon style hadaly tip
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



I've sent him a PM many moons ago but to no avail... I'm dying for one of those Hadaly Goon style tips!!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> I've sent him a PM many moons ago but to no avail... I'm dying for one of those Hadaly Goon style tips!!


Yes I'm loving the hadaly so far.. just the tip vs what I'm use2 the wide goon style.. hope I get one soon

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> Yes I'm loving the hadaly so far.. just the tip vs what I'm use2 the wide goon style.. hope I get one soon
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



I've gotten used to the standard Hadaly tip but I would much prefer a Goon style. It's more aesthetically pleasing as well comfortable.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyro

Amir said:


> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/tips-by-hands


Dankie baie

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH

One of these. 



Dave

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz

Enroute to durban!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> View attachment 116270
> 
> Enroute to durban!



Drive safe @Jengz !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

DaveH said:


> One of these.
> View attachment 116262
> 
> 
> Dave



Looks lovely @DaveH
Are they all set up for Mouth to Lung?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH

Silver said:


> @DaveH
> Are they all set up for Mouth to Lung?



@Silver Yes all MTL 

Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

DaveH said:


> @Silver Yes all MTL
> 
> Dave



If I recall, you don't use the air disk and control the airflow with the outside AFC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH

Silver said:


> If I recall, you don't use the air disk and control the airflow with the outside AFC



That's correct @Silver, no air disc and one of the airflow control fully open. The coils are in the range 1.1 to 1.2 Ohms so the length of the coil is nearly as long as the air slot in the base.
I think this is the reason for the different air discs, to match the air slot size in the base to the length of the coil.

_I use the word length to mean the distance between the first and last coil, some refer to it as the coil width, same ones who refer to wraps instead of turns. 

_
Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Some locally brewed beer and a very awesome vape.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Jp1905

antonherbst said:


> Some locally brewed beer and a very awesome vape.
> View attachment 116272



So whats the verdict on the OG vs the 1.5?I had 2 x 1.5s and still prefer the OG,I still need to twist @Tanja arm for some of that doughnut joose!Sounds great!Or maybe exchange some recipes with her...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz

Silver said:


> Drive safe @Jengz !!


Thanks @Silver ... got Akeel from Vape republic and Shuaib from ace of Vapes driving, and I’m just lamming it uit and Vaping, great life

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Jp1905 said:


> So whats the verdict on the OG vs the 1.5?I had 2 x 1.5s and still prefer the OG,I still need to twist @Tanja arm for some of that doughnut joose!Sounds great!Or maybe exchange some recipes with her...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



At this stage i would say the OG has a clearer taste to the juice and the 1.5 has a fuller taste. Clouds are the same and build is about the same(easy). But both of them is aweosome rda’s. I love both of them equally. And flip this juice that @Tanja mixed is awesome. I might just order a bigger quantity from her or ask for the recipe so that i can make liters of this stuff. Loving it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja

antonherbst said:


> At this stage i would say the OG has a clearer taste to the juice and the 1.5 has a fuller taste. Clouds are the same and build is about the same(easy). But both of them is aweosome rda’s. I love both of them equally. And flip this juice that @Tanja mixed is awesome. I might just order a bigger quantity from her or ask for the recipe so that i can make liters of this stuff. Loving it.


 Are you talking about the custard doughnut or the boosted that I gave you? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

Tanja said:


> Are you talking about the custard doughnut or the boosted that I gave you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



The custard dougnut mix. It is amazing. I started with it yesterday and have not stopped vapping it yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja

antonherbst said:


> The custard dougnut mix. It is amazing. I started with it yesterday and have not stopped vapping it yet.


 I've got another bottle steeping in the cupboard at the moment... can't wait to open it! Just shout... Will make you more or give you the recipe... whichever you prefer... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Tanja said:


> I've got another bottle steeping in the cupboard at the moment... can't wait to open it! Just shout... Will make you more or give you the recipe... whichever you prefer...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



That is a winner. PM incoming.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> Thanks @Silver ... got Akeel from Vape republic and Shuaib from ace of Vapes driving, and I’m just lamming it uit and Vaping, great life



Lol, thats so cool @Jengz 
I can just imagine what's going on in that car. Vape trail of note, hehe.
Please say howzit to Akeel and Shuaib from me - and show us a picture when you stop somewhere!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jamie

Took a break from xxx for a month, almost forgot how good it is.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Tanja said:


> I've got another bottle steeping in the cupboard at the moment... can't wait to open it! Just shout... Will make you more or give you the recipe... whichever you prefer...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Mind sharing the recipe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja

SmokeyJoe said:


> Mind sharing the recipe?


Sure! Here it is... it's not my recipe though... but it's quite awesome!

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/420742/Custard doughnut (Isle of custard clone)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

How many Bliss Mods in SA?

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

SAVapeGear said:


> How many Bliss Mods in SA?
> 
> View attachment 116303
> 
> View attachment 116302


Just out of interest. Is this a full mech or semi mech squonk mod?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

SmokeyJoe said:


> Just out of interest. Is this a full mech or semi mech squonk mod?


Mosfet Mech.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Jengz said:


> View attachment 116270
> 
> Enroute to durban!


Off to Durban Vape Fest??? Msg me I might need a few things lol!

Safe travels brother

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Off to Durban Vape Fest??? Msg me I might need a few things lol!
> 
> Safe travels brother


I’ll send u a WhatsApp but you will have to wait a month for them, flying to CT straight from here, will be back in jozi on 12 Jan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Flave 22 Ti on my MaTo squonk box, simply a vaper's treat anytime of the day

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shifty

So i am finally a two mod vaper thanks to @Dimpeltjies94 (my girlfriend) she bought me a drag for christmas and i am over the moon. I could not wait until the 25th to open it so i kept nagging. I then rewicked all our atties and did some overdue maintenance on the minikin and gtrs. What a way to start a Saturday

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mac75

Rewicked and ready for the weekend

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Went thru my new ADV in 3 days @Boost @Keyaam I need a 100ml pleeeeez





sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## incredible_hullk

Sigelei box is awesome , light, powerful and perfect for Paulies new ry4sure.... superb juice

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Jp1905 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice please share your build

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

JsPLAYn said:


> Nice please share your build
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



Its nothing special for now bud,just plain 24g nichr 3mm id 5/6 wrap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Jp1905 said:


> Its nothing special for now bud,just plain 24g nichr 3mm id 5/6 wrap
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


U enjoying it? Any heat issues?

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

I would say its a good start to the holidays. 3de braai already since friday morning.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jp1905

JsPLAYn said:


> U enjoying it? Any heat issues?
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



Not at all,I had a sxk solo and that was the worst,had blisters on my tongue from spitback,the armor’s airflow is smooth and just perfect for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Jp1905 said:


> Not at all,I had a sxk solo and that was the worst,had blisters on my tongue from spitback,the armor’s airflow is smooth and just perfect for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is an awesome dual 22 rda. I had bad heating issues but then @mr puffs pointed me in right direction and now it's blissful 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

JsPLAYn said:


> It is an awesome dual 22 rda. I had bad heating issues but then @mr puffs pointed me in right direction and now it's blissful
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



I must say Im really enjoying it,had my goon on the Fenrir but the fused claptons are too much for the ramp up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Jp1905 said:


> I must say Im really enjoying it,had my goon on the Fenrir but the fused claptons are too much for the ramp up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have modified nano aliens from @Riaan coil company .. I got the standard ones and reduced it to 2.5 and 5 wraps coming in at 0.16 and it's very good

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UzziTherion

Beautiful night with beautiful mods


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz

The 528 driptech accompanying me On my travels, next stop, Cape Town. Thanks Durban, it’s been great! Cc @Vape Republic @Mida Khan

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Keyaam

Limited edition Blue Mölly keeping me company through this long wait!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Rafique said:


> View attachment 116547



hi @Rafique , where do you find it best to place the coil on the Zeus ?

high / low / middle ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

vicTor said:


> hi @Rafique , where do you find it best to place the coil on the Zeus ?
> 
> high / low / middle ?



@vicTor I prefer to keep it centered as much as possible. 

Try and use spaced coils if u using regular wire.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

RPG got a new build:





and a new button:

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Jp1905

Getting this pool back in to shape,these damn palm trees make it difficult!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Creative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Blissfully blissful 





sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Special Gin made by my daughter along with Two CLZ's and Two Skylines... Haywire 22 in one and Toffee d'luxe in the other!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## UzziTherion

Gardening HandChecks have an awesome Sunday Vape Fam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor

Rafique said:


> @vicTor I prefer to keep it centered as much as possible.
> 
> Try and use spaced coils if u using regular wire.



@Rafique will send you a pm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ettiennedj

Lekker sunday vape.





Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## veecee

UzziTherion said:


> Gardening HandChecks have an awesome Sunday Vape Fam
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a great looking mod, what is it? This noob don't know!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UzziTherion

veecee said:


> That's a great looking mod, what is it? This noob don't know!
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk



Thanx @veecee, it called the Armor Mech mod 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Special Gin made by my daughter along with Two CLZ's and Two Skylines... Haywire 22 in one and Toffee d'luxe in the other!
> View attachment 116571



Oh wow @Rob Fisher 
This is a very rare sight
TWO Skylines both with juices other than XXX
Its probably going to snow soon

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Oh wow @Rob Fisher
> This is a very rare sight
> TWO Skylines both with juices other than XXX
> Its probably going to snow soon


SA might just have a white christmas this year.  And would that white christmas include clz mods for everyone of the forum?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## SAVapeGear

Finally got the Bliss going with Haku Phenom !!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB B&W!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## SAVapeGear

Also got All BBs operational.

All running the different Bridges.

Exocet,Flow,Insider and Doggy !!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

SAVapeGear said:


> Also got All BBs operational.
> 
> All running the different Bridges.
> 
> Exocet,Flow,Insider and Doggy !!
> 
> View attachment 116600



Wow, amazing @SAVapeGear 
Whats your one sentence view of each of the bridges?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Silver said:


> Wow, amazing @SAVapeGear
> Whats your one sentence view of each of the bridges?


@Silver 

Exocet - Takes small builds,good flavor,easy to build, wicking is easy and a tight draw.
Flow - Can take big builds,good flavor,easy to build and wick and a bigger airflow than exocet.
Insider - Takes small builds,good flavor,easy to build,not so easy to wick and more airflow than Exocet.
Doggy - Takes big builds,Flavor is good,Easy to build and wick and most airflow out of all of the bridges.

I like them all and it is nice to have different bridges in all of the BBs.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

SAVapeGear said:


> @Silver
> 
> Exocet - Takes small builds,good flavor,easy to build, wicking is easy and a tight draw.
> Flow - Can take big builds,good flavor,easy to build and wick and a bigger airflow than exocet.
> Insider - Takes small builds,good flavor,easy to build,not so easy to wick and more airflow than Exocet.
> Doggy - Takes big builds,Flavor is good,Easy to build and wick and most airflow out of all of the bridges.
> 
> I like them all and it is nice to have different bridges in all of the BBs.


Insider is one of my favorites.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

SAVapeGear said:


> @Silver
> 
> Exocet - Takes small builds,good flavor,easy to build, wicking is easy and a tight draw.
> Flow - Can take big builds,good flavor,easy to build and wick and a bigger airflow than exocet.
> Insider - Takes small builds,good flavor,easy to build,not so easy to wick and more airflow than Exocet.
> Doggy - Takes big builds,Flavor is good,Easy to build and wick and most airflow out of all of the bridges.
> 
> I like them all and it is nice to have different bridges in all of the BBs.



Thanks very much @SAVapeGear 
I am going to try copy the above two posts into the BB thread just to keep them there as well - if you don't mind

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

It’s gonna be a good day in CT! But wow did I sunburn a lot in Durban! Arm is matching my driptech!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Molly x hadaly .... nemesis 22 mech x armour rda





sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Vape meet with my homey @merlo





sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Vape_r

Successful day on the course

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

Time for some fun.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst

Petrus said:


> Time for some fun.
> View attachment 116676



Where is the red sqounker? Enjoy the fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

antonherbst said:


> Where is the red sqounker? Enjoy the fun.


Lol, at home

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Petrus said:


> Lol, at home



Oh the poor bike had to ride alone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mac75

JsPLAYn said:


> Molly x hadaly .... nemesis 22 mech x armour rda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


Your reef looks awesome !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Some Jacobs and a dunked cookie in the armour x nemesis





sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JsPLAYn

Mac75 said:


> Your reef looks awesome !


Thanks man. That's @merlo amazing reef

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

JsPLAYn said:


> Some Jacobs and a dunked cookie in the armour x nemesis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



An amazing combo. A mech and coffee is bliss. Enjoy the vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CyberBeast

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

antonherbst said:


> An amazing combo. A mech and coffee is bliss. Enjoy the vape


Thanks @antonherbst definitely my favourite way to vape a bakery juice

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Sorry for all the hand checks today guys but just amazing mixing up some old school 22mm mech from wayyy back with some new school rda and builds .. its literally LEKKA





sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## merlo

JsPLAYn said:


> Some Jacobs and a dunked cookie in the armour x nemesis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


Need to get me some dunked cookies..


Sent from my HUAWEI G6-L11 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja

My drag gets to go on holiday too... 

I think i might have packed just enough juice...








Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV

Tanja said:


> My drag gets to go on holiday too...
> 
> I think i might have packed just enough juice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Holy smokes! That is some serious holiday supply

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja

TheV said:


> Holy smokes! That is some serious holiday supply


In my defence... we are 3 people vaping... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee

Tanja said:


> My drag gets to go on holiday too...
> 
> I think i might have packed just enough juice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Diy ftw!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Tanja said:


> In my defence... we are 3 people vaping...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


"me, myself and I"  hahaha

Still, lekker collection you have there! I know you need your variety. Better to have too much than too little.
Enjoy the holiday!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tanja

TheV said:


> "me, myself and I"  hahaha
> 
> Still, lekker collection you have there! I know you need your variety. Better to have too much than too little.
> Enjoy the holiday!


For sure yes! Thank you! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## merlo

Gotta love my new Goon on my panzer..vapemail today..





Sent from my HUAWEI G6-L11 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## merlo

And the pulse on the tsunami...





Sent from my HUAWEI G6-L11 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mac75

KZOR said:


> View attachment 116717


Are you in bots?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Mac75 said:


> Are you in bots?


Not yet.  
Parents were there recently but we have a planned trip in June 2018.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

JsPLAYn said:


> Sorry for all the hand checks today guys but just amazing mixing up some old school 22mm mech from wayyy back with some new school rda and builds .. its literally LEKKA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



Nice Nemmy @JsPLAYn !
Lekka indeed

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Tanja said:


> My drag gets to go on holiday too...
> 
> I think i might have packed just enough juice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Enjoy the holiday @Tanja !!
Am tooting on your Peanut Butter Ice Cream while typing this - and still enjoying it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Silver said:


> Nice Nemmy @JsPLAYn !
> Lekka indeed


Thanks @Silver 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Blast from the past. Zephyrus v1 on the stabwood ohmsmium

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

BioHAZarD said:


> Blast from the past. Zephyrus v1 on the stabwood ohmsmium
> View attachment 116734


I love the feeling of setting up an "old" tank to discover it still holds it's own!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Friep

At the beach today.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Friep said:


> At the beach today.
> View attachment 116758



Ah, that is amazing @Friep !
Making me seriously jelly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vape Droid, Innokin Lift and Flave 24.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

It's going to be cloudy today. Twins for a threesome, he he he.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BioHAZarD

Minikin v2 back in action
Still one of the best dual battery mods





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Billet Box Blue with Earn Abalone Panels, Button and Drip tip from Thailand!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Billet Box Blue with Earn Abalone Panels, Button and Drip tip from Thailand!
> View attachment 116886
> View attachment 116887



That is one seriously good looking BB

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq

Petrus said:


> Time for some fun.
> View attachment 116676


when you post a pic like this i dont even notice the mod !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vape_r

Great day at Erinvale!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Carnival

Rob Fisher said:


> Special Gin made by my daughter along with Two CLZ's and Two Skylines... Haywire 22 in one and Toffee d'luxe in the other!
> View attachment 116571



Where can I find one of these? (I mean the Skyline, not the drink although it does look amazing lol!)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja

A nice sunny day...





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Tanja said:


> A nice sunny day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Eish @Tanja , how could you! Some of us are at work. Only joking, looks great, enjoy the holiday and the great weather, mine starts on Friday!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Carnival said:


> Where can I find one of these? (I mean the Skyline, not the drink although it does look amazing lol!)



https://www.esmokeguru.com/en/esg-mods/skyline.html

But no stock until March or thereabouts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival

Rob Fisher said:


> https://www.esmokeguru.com/en/esg-mods/skyline.html
> 
> But no stock until March or thereabouts.



Thanks a mil @Rob Fisher! I will bookmark the link and wait for stock.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveH

Carnival said:


> Thanks a mil @Rob Fisher! I will bookmark the link and wait for stock.


@Carnival I hope you have lots and lots of money  Otherwise you could try for a Coppervape Skyline (clone).
They were available from the Vape Guy. http://www.vapeguy.co.za/

Dave

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival

DaveH said:


> @Carnival I hope you have lots and lots of money  Otherwise you could try for a Coppervape Skyline (clone).
> They were available from the Vape Guy. http://www.vapeguy.co.za/
> 
> Dave



LOL! I only clicked the link after I replied here, and when I saw the price my eyeballs nearly fell out their sockets  Thank you for the clone link, that price is much better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja

One day when I'm big and can afford it I'm going to get myself the original... for now the skyclone will have to do...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rafique

2017 has been a good year for mods and tanks

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos

SAVapeGear said:


> Finally got the Bliss going with Haku Phenom !!
> 
> View attachment 116596


@Daniel either has wors for fingers or is green with envy

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## KZOR

Tokugawa and HCigar outing to Melkbos.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor

*"Zeus* was the god of the sky and ruler of the Olympian gods. He overthrew his father, Cronus, and then drew lots with his brothers Poseidon and Hades, in order to decide who would succeed their father on the throne. *Zeus* won the draw" ...get it ?

Asmodus - "no words"

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Roach100

Not as fancy as the others on here but I love it still, 100% reliable. Dual Alien Clapton coils installed in the OBS Engine.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## Friep

Just love this setup.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## UzziTherion

Gloom + Narda
BBs + Flo Ti
Armor Mech + Solo
3 Completely different setups but Flavor for days all round, couldn’t ask for better right now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique

Yesterday's vape mail from ecig store at durban vape fest price is todays hand check. Finally decided to get another g class for the zeus. Much more Pocket friendly than the tesla

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver

Jeepers @Rafique 
Two!
I always take note when members buy two of the same item
Says a lot about the device

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

Silver said:


> Jeepers @Rafique
> Two!
> I always take note when members buy two of the same item
> Says a lot about the device



The g class is a really decent device and the other one I have I got second hand. I just couldn't see myself paying over 3000 for a device. But when they told me I could have it at the durban vape fest price I just couldn't resist.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## McGeezy21

New Flavor to kick off B-day Festivities

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Nice one @McGeezy21 !
Enjoy !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## McGeezy21

Thank You! @Silver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Christos said:


> @Daniel either has wors for fingers or is green with envy



I suspect the Gloom will be the last mod I buy ..... if I only knew someone that sells one ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Daniel said:


> I suspect the Gloom will be the last mod I buy ..... if I only knew someone that sells one ....


But why the Dislike @Daniel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

SAVapeGear said:


> But why the Dislike @Daniel



Because I don't like you posting pictures of my mod ..... yes it will be mine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Daniel said:


> Because I don't like you posting pictures of my mod ..... yes it will be mine



haha stop being such a girl man , we just joking around here I'll remove my Dislike OK ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Daniel said:


> Because I don't like you posting pictures of my mod ..... yes it will be mine


There are some glooms available for sale new...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Daniel said:


> Because I don't like you posting pictures of my mod ..... yes it will be mine



https://www.esmokeguru.com/en/freehand-gloom-cerakote-black-mosfet-24mm-red-logo.html
Some stock available.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Something very different. 

Coffee Nut Biscuits that my dear wife is making for Xmas

You won't believe what a great smell that coffee dough has!






There was a little ball of dough sitting quietly while she was doing something with the oven - so I had a taste. Oh my word it's gorgeous!!! Coffee, butter, egg and whatever else don't ask me. Lol. 






I actually got into trouble because she says my interference in her process led to some biscuits over baking in the oven. Hehe. 

Who needs the biscuits. The dough is scrumptious !

Would love a coffee dough vape like this.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Daniel

Christos said:


> https://www.esmokeguru.com/en/freehand-gloom-cerakote-black-mosfet-24mm-red-logo.html
> Some stock available.



R6k , ok ... nevermind I'm cured don't want a Gloom anymore  thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Silver said:


> Something very different.
> 
> Coffee Nut Biscuits that my dear wife is making for Xmas
> 
> You won't believe what a great smell that coffee dough has!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a little ball of dough sitting quietly while she was doing something with the oven - so I had a taste. Oh my word it's gorgeous!!! Coffee, butter, egg and whatever else don't ask me. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually got into trouble because she says my interference in her process led to some biscuits over baking in the oven. Hehe.
> 
> Who needs the biscuits. The dough is scrumptious !
> 
> Would love a coffee dough vape like this.


I think you may have @Tanja on the nut part, just have to convince her on the coffee part! Looks like something that may need investigation? Forgot to add, over and above being a biltong tester, I do quality control for cookies as well, they look scrumptious.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

RSQ still pulling strong. A whole new Vape experience with the flave 22 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tanja

Room Fogger said:


> I think you may have @Tanja on the nut part, just have to convince her on the coffee part! Looks like something that may need investigation? Forgot to add, over and above being a biltong tester, I do quality control for cookies as well, they look scrumptious.


I love a good coffee vape... and that sounds awesome! Coffee is hard to nail though... the only great coffee vape I have tasted to date is vape industry's signature 1... it's amazing! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

Daniel said:


> R6k , ok ... nevermind I'm cured don't want a Gloom anymore  thanks


Don't forget shipping and customs mate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Golden Day today!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> Golden Day today!
> View attachment 116996


The salmon clz looks amazing with the gold flave on. Wow. Amazing vape on the mods today Rob

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Because it's all about the #squonklyf





sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> RSQ still pulling strong. A whole new Vape experience with the flave 22
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice bru. That flave looks just like the entheon with that beauty ring

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> Nice bru. That flave looks just like the entheon with that beauty ring
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



That's like telling a GTi driver, "Nice Golf!!" lol... The Flave is way superior in the flavor department. 

How's the Rabbit treating you? Hard hitter eh?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> Because it's all about the #squonklyf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



Buy this for the Molly/Armor
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/tips-by-hands/products/new-113

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> That's like telling a GTi driver, "Nice Golf!!" lol... The Flave is way superior in the flavor department.
> 
> How's the Rabbit treating you? Hard hitter eh?


Ha ha.. yeah I'm hunting down a flave 22 for myself .. rabit is good.. hits as hard as mölly, just a long throw on button because it's a nearly flush fit but it's good.. love size too. Actually smaller than mölly 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> Ha ha.. yeah I'm hunting down a flave 22 for myself .. rabit is good.. hits as hard as mölly, just a long throw on button because it's a nearly flush fit but it's good.. love size too. Actually smaller than mölly
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



https://voodoovapour.co.za/rba-rda-atomisers-voodoo-vapour/147-flave-22-rda.html
https://voodoovapour.co.za/accessor...-armor-chuff-caps.html#/91-colour-blue_marble

There you go... Flave 22 and Chuff cap. P.S: the Flave and the Armor use the same size drip tips

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> https://voodoovapour.co.za/rba-rda-atomisers-voodoo-vapour/147-flave-22-rda.html
> https://voodoovapour.co.za/accessor...-armor-chuff-caps.html#/91-colour-blue_marble
> 
> There you go... Flave 22 and Chuff cap. P.S: the Flave and the Armor use the same size drip tips


Shot bro.. in CT .. perfect

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Amir said:


> That's like telling a GTi driver, "Nice Golf!!" lol... The Flave is way superior in the flavor department.
> 
> How's the Rabbit treating you? Hard hitter eh?



@Silver why the dislike?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> @Silver why the dislike?



Sorry @Amir that was a slip of my finger. I am on my cell now and it's sometimes not easy to get the right one. Haha. 

On second thoughts though I am not sure I should have liked your post because you making me want the Flave22. 

And so it goes ....

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> That's like telling a GTi driver, "Nice Golf!!" lol... The Flave is way superior in the flavor department.
> 
> How's the Rabbit treating you? Hard hitter eh?


Regarding my reply earlier about long throw on button.. so made some adjustment to the copper plate and turned button around and she hits harder than the Mölly now I guess previous owner didn't 'pieter' with her lol coz when I 1st tried her after purchase she was okayish. . Now with a tiny few small changes.. she is a little beast

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Whats up ECIGSSA !!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9 | Funny 2


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Sorry @Amir that was a slip of my finger. I am on my cell now and it's sometimes not easy to get the right one. Haha.
> 
> On second thoughts though I am not sure I should have liked your post because you making me want the Flave22.
> 
> And so it goes ....



That's a very cute way of letting the forum know you've got a new cell but using me as the victim is not cool bro... not cool at all!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> Regarding my reply earlier about long throw on button.. so made some adjustment to the copper plate and turned button around and she hits harder than the Mölly now I guess previous owner didn't 'pieter' with her lol coz when I 1st tried her after purchase she was okayish. . Now with a tiny few small changes.. she is a little beast
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



Yeah I was kinda waiting for you to wrap your head around that one cause the Rabbit is one heavy hitter... But I've only got eyes now for the Limelight freehand S

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Amir

SAVapeGear said:


> Whats up ECIGSSA !!
> 
> View attachment 117003
> 
> View attachment 117002



Right on cue man... I'm blown away by this mod... i so badly want one. I see ESG has them in stock as well as the skyline drop kit... My worry is that I won't be around to receive the order cause I leave on Monday and then only back mid Jan so I'll order it then... But then there might not be any stock available so I'm stressed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

SAVapeGear said:


> Whats up ECIGSSA !!
> 
> View attachment 117003
> 
> View attachment 117002



Stays a bery beautifull mod. Happy vapes on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Juice testing for a friend... so far so good!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stosta

Amir said:


> Juice testing for a friend... so far so good!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have always wanted to get a bottle of Vape the Rainbow, please let me know if it's worth it @Amir !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Stosta said:


> I have always wanted to get a bottle of Vape the Rainbow, please let me know if it's worth it @Amir !



Will jump on it next... Curently busy with Unicorn Treats and man oh man what a Treat... I'm just testing it for the 4th time to be sure

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Amir

Stosta said:


> I have always wanted to get a bottle of Vape the Rainbow, please let me know if it's worth it @Amir !



Buy it buy it buy it... It tastes like very single candy you enjoyed as a child!! Skittles, orange popsicle, candy floss, vanilla ice cream with that pink red syrup thingy, slush puppie... You name it you got it. Different wattages bring forth different profiles but man oh man is it divine!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Amir said:


> Buy it buy it buy it... It tastes like very single candy you enjoyed as a child!! Skittles, orange popsicle, candy floss, vanilla ice cream with that pink red syrup thingy, slush puppie... You name it you got it. Different wattages bring forth different profiles but man oh man is it divine!!


Off to go find it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Stosta said:


> Off to go find it!



Wait a bit... I'll get it for you cheep cheep like tweety bird... But don't tell anyone

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Round 2.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Amir said:


> Wait a bit... I'll get it for you cheep cheep like tweety bird... But don't tell anyone



looks its going to retail for around 400 bucks for 120 mls which seems pretty reasonable to me. The whole range is intensely satisfying a juice testing was a pleasant experience which we all know isn't always exactly the case. The 2 that didn't quite light up my tastebuds was the blueberry crumble thingy and the butterscotch thingy was just too sweet. The strawberry cheesecake was fair, kinda like steezcake but without the toothache, the fruity profiles blew my socks off... like I had to walk to opposite ends of the office to go and fetch the left and right sock respectively. Vape the Rainbow, Unicorn Cakes and American dream were the highlights. Dessert profiles which usually aren't on the top of my list but what a sensation. Complex, layered, well balanced and just a down right pleasure to vape. Responds differently at different wattages... Tremendously awesome!! All those who know me well know that I love Mr JuiceMans Mystery juice the mostest in the world and I cant live without that stuff... But the Humble Juice brand is lurking in that number 2 spot... 

Hope this helps... i liked the Humble Juice line to say the very least. Please do give them a try when they become available in your local stores and let me know what you think. I've done plenty brand testing before but this one was something worth writing about

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> Round 2.
> View attachment 117006



If you ever feel the need to let one go (especially the not so limited black one) please do let me know!! we have a long good history together so don't be a pain and sell to someone else. Okthankyoubye enjoy the Holidays and Festivities

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> If you ever feel the need to let one go (especially the not so limited black one) please do let me know!! we have a long good history together so don't be a pain and sell to someone else. Okthankyoubye enjoy the Holidays and Festivities


https://www.esmokeguru.com/en/freehand-gloom-cerakote-black-mosfet-24mm-red-logo.html
Still some available if you must have It!
Enjoy the festivities to you as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

I just can't decide on what combo to rock.. Leaning towards setup #1 .. kinda like #3 would rock #2 if I can find a black beauty ring to hid silver base  decisions decisions














sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Christos

JsPLAYn said:


> I just can't decide on what combo to rock.. Leaning towards setup #1 .. kinda like #3 would rock #2 if I can find a black beauty ring to hid silver base  decisions decisions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


#2 speak to @akhalz. He makes beauty rings locally.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JsPLAYn

Christos said:


> #2 speak to @akhalz. He makes beauty rings locally.
> View attachment 117008
> View attachment 117009


Oh my ..thanks man.. will make contact with him

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

Minikin felt a bit neglected so it's out with me today.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Cor

Ooooo


Rob Fisher said:


> Yautjas from BSB Customs with a Ti Flave 22 on top!
> View attachment 116200
> View attachment 116201


My hart just skiped a beat

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cor said:


> Ooooo
> 
> My hart just skiped a beat



The Yautjas or the Flave 22? The Yautjas was gifted to a talented juice maker... I won it for free so I passed on the love.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cor

That Yautjas uncle Rob it looks amazing and then it has to have the predator on it that makes it so so much better @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

SAVapeGear said:


> Whats up ECIGSSA !!
> 
> View attachment 117003
> 
> View attachment 117002



Winner post @SAVapeGear !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

JsPLAYn said:


> I just can't decide on what combo to rock.. Leaning towards setup #1 .. kinda like #3 would rock #2 if I can find a black beauty ring to hid silver base  decisions decisions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



Tough choices there @JsPLAYn 
You have great looking setups! Wow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Silver said:


> Tough choices there @JsPLAYn
> You have great looking setups! Wow


Thanks @Silver. Feels nice to have quality gear and ofcourse a quality vape 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

A nice chilled flavourful vape





sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nugget BB with Stingprod Panels keeping me company while there is a Pit Stop going on!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Am loving my Petri V2 RDA. 

Getting more use now with @Tanja's lovely Peanut Butter Ice Cream she made for me. 

Only 35 Watts. It's a dual 26g NI80 simple coil setup and the flavour is lovely. 

Very glad I got this RDA. Nice restricted lung hit with the normal cap and very good flavour. 

Had to dilute Tanja's juice down from 12mg to about 6-9mg. Relaxing vape.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Oh how I love Me some nic salts!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RayDeny

Not a mod for the hangar floor but perfect for the paperwork pushing.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## JsPLAYn

Thanks @zeki .. and thanks @Amir for the referral. . Finally have a matching driptip to my Mölly





sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> Thanks @zeki .. and that's @Amir for the referral. . Finally have a matching driptip to my Mölly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



OCD was killing me... Shew!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> OCD was killing me... Shew!!


Is it ok nw lol.. oh and post was meant to say thanks and nt that's lol

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UzziTherion

FreakyFriday HandCheck
Have a good one vape fam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> Is it ok nw lol.. oh and post was meant to say thanks and nt that's lol
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



Yeah I noticed that lol... You fixed the OCD drip tip issue and threw me a grammatical curve ball...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

UzziTherion said:


> FreakyFriday HandCheck
> Have a good one vape fam
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha! I must admit I'm suitably freaked out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! I must admit I'm suitably freaked out!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! I must admit I'm suitably freaked out!



Dude try being non-white and see how freaky that pic really is!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta

Amir said:


> Dude try being non-white and see how freaky that pic really is!!


Hahaha! Well I didn't want to get into it, but yeah I can totally imagine!

Are those contact lenses @UzziTherion ?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! Well I didn't want to get into it, but yeah I can totally imagine!
> 
> Are those contact lenses @UzziTherion ?!



Oh I'd love to get into it lol its Friday, my last day of work for the year... I'm in a good mood and there are very few places elsewhere that would take this in stride and laugh about it. Let's enjoy that for a minute or two

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## UzziTherion

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! Well I didn't want to get into it, but yeah I can totally imagine!
> 
> Are those contact lenses @UzziTherion ?!



It’s actually a statue in an art exhibit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

UzziTherion said:


> It’s actually a statue in an art exhibit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oooooh!

I thought you had dressed someone up like that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Lol, no, was freaked out when I saw it, because I thought it was real person


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Carnival

Loving my new vape gear!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Carnival said:


> Loving my new vape gear!
> View attachment 117035


Great looking setup @Carnival !

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Carnival said:


> Loving my new vape gear!
> View attachment 117035


@Carnival looks stunning. Many happy clouds!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My 3 favourite set-ups!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Genosmate

Twisp tank is really pretty good.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

I suspect that this mod will be glued to my hand for quite some time to come because it’s just so comfortable to have and to hold, in sickness and in health, for better or for worse... till death do us.... oh wait that’s something else 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> I suspect that this mod will be glued to my hand for quite some time to come because it’s just so comfortable to have and to hold, in sickness and in health, for better or for worse... till death do us.... oh wait that’s something else
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely stunning  congrats . Had one in my hand just this morning by Zeki, just feels so good .. but that tip gap man. . Talk about OCD .. screw it that mod is too stunning it makes anything look good

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> Absolutely stunning  congrats . Had one in my hand just this morning by Zeki, just feels so good .. but that tip gap man. . Talk about OCD .. screw it that mod is too stunning it makes anything look good
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



I’m waiting for @hands to answer my pm for like 2 months now lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> I’m waiting for @hands to answer my pm for like 2 months now lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I've also sent one and no response as yet.. that tip u have there is perfect tho.. can't u dremel out the base a bit to sit lower?

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> Yeah I've also sent one and no response as yet.. that tip u have there is perfect tho.. can't u dremel out the base a bit to sit lower?
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



My last attempt at the exact same procedure ended up in a bit of a disaster to day the least. Bearded Vikings are going to make a plan for me in the new year though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> My last attempt at the exact same procedure ended up in a bit of a disaster to day the least. Bearded Vikings are going to make a plan for me in the new year though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And there is also twisted tips.. that's the brand of the armour tip I got from voodoo vaper





sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> And there is also twisted tips.. that's the brand of the armour tip I got from voodoo vaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



I spoke to the guys at jj’s emporium and told em to see what they can sort out for me while I’m gone. They deal with twisted tips 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## TheV

Vaping on all 4 of these at the moment:

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Vaping on all 4 of these at the moment:


Finding on the zig18? Still leaking?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Finding on the zig18? Still leaking?


I did not have leaking on the Zig18 as I started with the inner tube upside down ... I'm still struggling with dry hits a bit but Alex, the designer, is busy with a new tube design that we will be trying out shortly.
I'll make sure to have it with me when we do our next coffee so that you can have a look at it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafiq

Some cool menthol in this 30 degree heat

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival

Monster + vape = awesomeness

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rafiq said:


> View attachment 117112
> Some cool menthol in this 30 degree heat



Ooh, lovely picture @Rafiq !
Where is that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep

Sunshine and laziness at the beach.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Awesome @Friep !!
Enjoy the beach

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Limelight Bliss and Gprov Dechito !!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Such stunning mods @SAVapeGear 
Still reminds me of ice sculptures
Gorgeous

Do you prefer one to the other? Or do you like them both equally?
I notice the position of the fire button on the Gprov - sort of like the BB

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival

Friep said:


> Sunshine and laziness at the beach.
> View attachment 117116



Too awesome, I wish I was at the coast right now! Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Silver said:


> Such stunning mods @SAVapeGear
> Still reminds me of ice sculptures
> Gorgeous
> 
> Do you prefer one to the other? Or do you like them both equally?
> I notice the position of the fire button on the Gprov - sort of like the BB


I like them Both.The fire button on the Gprov is very comfortable.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Roses Lime Cordial mixed with ice cold water.







That lime in there is fabulous. It has such a lovely soury twang. So fresh. And with the ice cold water it's delicious.

There must be a vape that's similar...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JsPLAYn

Silver said:


> Roses Lime Cordial mixed with ice cold water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That lime in there is fabulous. It has such a lovely soury twang. So fresh. And with the ice cold water it's delicious.
> 
> There must be a vape that's similar...


Actually there is. . Branded 'cotton killer' and juice is cola lime slushie. . Some goodness from Vape lab 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

JsPLAYn said:


> Actually there is. . Branded 'cotton killer' and juice is cola lime slushie. . Some goodness from Vape lab
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



Thanks for the tip @JsPLAYn 
I will keep an eye out for that
Just the name "Cotton Killer" worries me a bit because I don't like juices that shred my coils and wicks. Lol. Only one that is allowed to do that is Blackbird but just because it is worth it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival

Had a good chuckle at the name “cotton killer”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CeeJay

You ever find that one setup that just ticks all the right boxes for you? Been vaping g for a full day at 40w and only used about 20% of battery life. The SMM has also made its way up my list of favorite atties.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## veecee

Silver said:


> Roses Lime Cordial mixed with ice cold water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That lime in there is fabulous. It has such a lovely soury twang. So fresh. And with the ice cold water it's delicious.
> 
> There must be a vape that's similar...


When you find it, please let me know. All the sweetness is killing me. Lol

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee

CeeJay said:


> You ever find that one setup that just ticks all the right boxes for you? Been vaping g for a full day at 40w and only used about 20% of battery life. The SMM has also made its way up my list of favorite atties.
> View attachment 117162


Love that wood panel

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Still haven’t been able to put it down. It’s such an effortless device. The clicky button, top fire, form factor, squonk hole position... the whole layout is on point... it’s like a whole lot of research went into creating this device. It’s just fits in the hand and kinda sticks there because it’s so light and ergonomic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Adephi

Silver said:


> Roses Lime Cordial mixed with ice cold water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That lime in there is fabulous. It has such a lovely soury twang. So fresh. And with the ice cold water it's delicious.
> 
> There must be a vape that's similar...


If you can find a mix with vodka flavour as well it might just help with this other addiction as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Coffee + Cookie + RPG 





@antonherbst ... I finally stocked up on the cookies again

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Coffee + Cookie + RPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @antonherbst ... I finally stocked up on the cookies again



Oh i might just do the same today. Lets watch this space.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> Coffee + Cookie + RPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @antonherbst ... I finally stocked up on the cookies again



Lovely photo @TheV !!
Looks very tasty

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905

Happy days!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Its so small @Jp1905 
Looks very comfortable to hold
What atty is that? And what juice you vaping in there?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee

I also like how small it is! Looks great! On the lookout for a minimod too!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Lovely photo @TheV !!
> Looks very tasty


Thanks @Silver 
They are delicious and dangerously cheap

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Jp1905 said:


> Happy days!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats bud.. hope the wait was worthit

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Aren't they just a handful .. dunked cookie in molly x armour and Boost ICED in steam rabbit x hadaly





sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## DirtyD

Good weather , good juice, awesome setup - great day ahead 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Christos

So I decided to get a workout and polish my bliss in the wee hours of the morning....

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## veecee

vicTor said:


> View attachment 117211


The more I see pics of these minikins, the more I think I need one

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

vicTor said:


> View attachment 117211



Classic photo @vicTor !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

veecee said:


> The more I see pics of these minikins, the more I think I need one
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk



@veecee my second one in coming, where my Ammit will live

Merry Xmas

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Silver said:


> Classic photo @vicTor !




thank you @Silver sir

Merry Xmas

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

CLZ X and Gold Skyline!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> So I decided to get a workout and polish my bliss in the wee hours of the morning....
> View attachment 117209



I can almost see this wording popping up in the ‘reading the forum as a non-vaper‘ thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Friep

Took a walk in the bushes today:

now it's braai time:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Sunday waterchanges for my creepy crawlies






sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JsPLAYn

Le vape famiglia





sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Trashcanman3284

Loving my new setup

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Silver

That looks lovely @Trashcanman3284

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Morning mouth to lung vapes with coffee

Evod and Reo Black

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JsPLAYn

Silver said:


> Morning mouth to lung vapes with coffee
> 
> Evod and Reo Black


Im about to do just that nice pic @Silver .. Merry Christmas to you and family aswell as all the ecigssa member celebrating today , MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

JsPLAYn said:


> Im about to do just that nice pic @Silver .. Merry Christmas to you and family aswell as all the ecigssa member celebrating today , MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



Thanks @JsPLAYn !
Happy holidays to you and your family

PS - the holidays are so great, i can vape and have my coffee in peace without knowing i have a ton of work to do by 10am deadline for example. Bliss

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Silver said:


> Thanks @JsPLAYn !
> Happy holidays to you and your family
> 
> PS - the holidays are so great, i can vape and have my coffee in peace without knowing i have a ton of work to do by 10am deadline for example. Bliss


Thanks man il try my best.. my holdidays I take in winter lol . Right about now is our busiest time so I dnt close through December. Few breaks inbetween like today and 2mrw then reopen again as normal .. building material manufacturers  .. glad u enjoying urs tho

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

Christmas munch with the family!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JsPLAYn

Lately I've been so engulfed in SQUONKING ..that I've neglected my favourite setup.. and yes absence did make the heart grow fonder lol





sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver

Right , the DIY kit is out. 






Now to go find the recipes that belong to these concentrates. Can't remember where they are but I need to find them. 

Let's see if I can make a juice. Lol, don't laugh

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## JsPLAYn

Silver said:


> Right , the DIY kit is out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to go find the recipes that belong to these concentrates. Can't remember where they are but I need to find them.
> 
> Let's see if I can make a juice. Lol, don't laugh


Goodluck

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Right , the DIY kit is out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to go find the recipes that belong to these concentrates. Can't remember where they are but I need to find them.
> 
> Let's see if I can make a juice. Lol, don't laugh


Eventually! Enjoy the process @Silver. Let us know what you mixed and how it turns out after some steeping!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> Eventually! Enjoy the process @Silver. Let us know what you mixed and how it turns out after some steeping!



Thanks @TheV 
I must say I have come this far, so there is no turning back now.
Am hoping I picked at least one Shake n Vape recipe in my recipe hunt back in the day.
My intention is to mix 2 recipes - one shake n vape and one for steeping - I would like to at least taste what I mixed this year still. Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee

Silver said:


> Right , the DIY kit is out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to go find the recipes that belong to these concentrates. Can't remember where they are but I need to find them.
> 
> Let's see if I can make a juice. Lol, don't laugh


Nais! I like the plastic container, definitely need to get me one of those. Let us know which recipes you settled on.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Friep

Silver said:


> Right , the DIY kit is out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to go find the recipes that belong to these concentrates. Can't remember where they are but I need to find them.
> 
> Let's see if I can make a juice. Lol, don't laugh


This is awesome news looking forward to seeing what you mix and reading the feedback.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stillwaters

Silver said:


> Right , the DIY kit is out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to go find the recipes that belong to these concentrates. Can't remember where they are but I need to find them.
> 
> Let's see if I can make a juice. Lol, don't laugh


Please don't start with a Black Peter derivative. It only starts shining after 5 months

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Friep

My walking setup works wonders when pushing a pram.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tanja

Silver said:


> Right , the DIY kit is out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to go find the recipes that belong to these concentrates. Can't remember where they are but I need to find them.
> 
> Let's see if I can make a juice. Lol, don't laugh


It's about time! Enjoy! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Sig, hoender potjie, brannas, Reload RDA and loved ones. Great Christmas.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Silver said:


> Right , the DIY kit is out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to go find the recipes that belong to these concentrates. Can't remember where they are but I need to find them.
> 
> Let's see if I can make a juice. Lol, don't laugh


Good luck with the mixing, you are going to enjoy it!! Please share on where the plastic storage comes from, been looking for something like that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny

My office vape of choice for this Meh day to be working.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

There are 2 types of addictions in this photo, hahaaaa I can’t get enough of both!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Jengz

Oh the cape!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## veecee

Jengz said:


> View attachment 117339
> 
> Oh the cape!


Nice surrounds! Here's our cape view, and my current vape!








Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta

Final braai for the weekend... Work tomorrow

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Jengz said:


> View attachment 117314
> 
> There are 2 types of addictions in this photo, hahaaaa I can’t get enough of both!



@Jengz Explain the second ... where was pic taken? Looks so interesting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

veecee said:


> Nice surrounds! Here's our cape view, and my current vape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk



@veecee My part of the country - I'm just 20 mins. from Darling and you didn't even pop in. Eish!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## veecee

Hooked said:


> @veecee My part of the country - I'm just 20 mins. from Darling and you didn't even pop in. Eish!


Nah, the beer was one of my Christmas pressies. We're actually down near cape point!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## GregF

Hooked said:


> @Jengz Explain the second ... where was pic taken? Looks so interesting!


Game of thrones

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali

Molly V2, haku and crafted coils with SVRF balanced





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

GregF said:


> Game of thrones
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


@Hooked , he is right game of thrones and Vape for the win

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Jengz said:


> @Hooked , he is right game of thrones and Vape for the win



@Jengz Ah no wonder I was puzzled - I've never seen Game of Thrones (I think it's a TV series or something?)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Hooked said:


> @Jengz Ah no wonder I was puzzled - I've never seen Game of Thrones (I think it's a TV series or something?)


It’s mal! Get through season 1 and u won’t wanna stop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trashcanman3284

Work horse minikin with new Goon

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gold Vein REO P67 with Gold Flave 22!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 5


----------



## JsPLAYn

Mölly x Flave22





sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

JsPLAYn said:


> Mölly x Flave22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



Ooh, that looks so good @JsPLAYn !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Silver said:


> Ooh, that looks so good @JsPLAYn !


Thanks @Silver .. my happy place has been found

Ps. the pair is smiling with there new beauty rings fitted ..







Thanks @Amir lol u pointed me in the right direction for the flave and beauty rings in CPT and I didn even knw lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz

What more maaaaan!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## GregF

Rob Fisher said:


> Gold Vein REO P67 with Gold Flave 22!
> View attachment 117438


You will need to put some juice in there @Rob Fisher if you want to get any joy out of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

GregF said:


> You will need to put some juice in there @Rob Fisher if you want to get any joy out of it.



Was dripping...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Petrus

On my way...... Holiday.... Sea....Sun....

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## UzziTherion

FarmCheck
Armor Mech + Solo
Limelight Gloom + Narda









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## McGeezy21

Tesla WYE200w with Goblin V3 mini

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Carnival

T-Priv + Hadaly

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

RPG with a MTL tip & Innokin T20 with a @hands tip:

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVapeGear

VA Arkon Carbon Edition !!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Comrad Juju

Jazz meets Armor meets Redneck







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Riyaad Mohamed

Fishing weekend

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus

Riyaad Mohamed said:


> Fishing weekend
> View attachment 117541


@Riyaad Mohamed, next I want to see a fish in your hand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Scouse45

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 117543
> View attachment 117544


I like the look of this new drop a lot

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel

Nou gaan ons braai

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Daniel

UzziTherion said:


> FarmCheck
> Armor Mech + Solo
> Limelight Gloom + Narda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't go dropping that Gloom in the river

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Voopoo drag+Kylin rta and the Addam's family on TV.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Riyaad Mohamed

Petrus said:


> @Riyaad Mohamed, next I want to see a fish in your hand.


No bites the whole day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

Riyaad Mohamed said:


> No bites the whole day


Oh now. Did you make a feeding spot?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UzziTherion

Daniel said:


> Don't go dropping that Gloom in the river



Lol, don’t worry bud, extra special care was taken


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro

Something extra special for the holydaze

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Tried something different. 

I put the blue Petri on the little white Pico






@Stosta - check out the colour co-ordination. Lol. Blue topper. Gold rim under the RDA. Silver steel parts and white Pico. 

However , although it's a cute little 'pocket rocket' it just doesn't feel right. Feels a tad small for the voluminous vape. 

And maybe I'm imagining it but at 35 watts it just doesn't kick like the dual battery Cuboid or Minikin V1.5 which are the usual drivers. 

Trouble with this blue Petri is to my eye it doesn't really go well (colour wise) with any of my mods. It really needs something different but I don't have it. 

Nevertheless I adore the flavour and simplicity of this RDA. It's lovely.

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Riyaad Mohamed said:


> No bites the whole day


Sounds like my fishing expeditions , next time try to use some hooks, found that to be a game changer. 

Just joking, that's fishing, one day you hit peak hour, the next they are all on Holliday. Looks like a nice spot though, care to share where? Always looking for a new place to go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

"True classics" this evening...

Two Reo Grands with RM2s and BB






Juices in them are also worth mentioning.

Blackbird , Rogue and LIT Sidechick.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Riyaad Mohamed

Room Fogger said:


> Sounds like my fishing expeditions , next time try to use some hooks, found that to be a game changer.
> 
> Just joking, that's fishing, one day you hit peak hour, the next they are all on Holliday. Looks like a nice spot though, care to share where? Always looking for a new place to go.


There were about 10 other groups of people fishing along the river and 1 person caught a small sized bass, but they were coming up to the surface just not biting.


Petrus said:


> Oh now. Did you make a feeding spot?


It just rained here now so we’re going to go try our luck again  
Yes sure it’s a place called Riversands Oord on the Vaal river, near Linderquesdrif.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Tried something different.
> 
> I put the blue Petri on the little white Pico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Stosta - check out the colour co-ordination. Lol. Blue topper. Gold rim under the RDA. Silver steel parts and white Pico.
> 
> However , although it's a cute little 'pocket rocket' it just doesn't feel right. Feels a tad small for the voluminous vape.
> 
> And maybe I'm imagining it but at 35 watts it just doesn't kick like the dual battery Cuboid or Minikin V1.5 which are the usual drivers.
> 
> Trouble with this blue Petri is to my eye it doesn't really go well (colour wise) with any of my mods. It really needs something different but I don't have it.
> 
> Nevertheless I adore the flavour and simplicity of this RDA. It's lovely.


Haha! Based on this "colour co-ordination" I'm hoping your wife chooses your outfits for business meetings!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 8


----------



## SAVapeGear

Ready for the Weekend !!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Beeeeeg year-end stock take coming up today. Busy prepping my warehouse and getting my jokes ready for the poor auditor that will be stuck with me for the evening afternoon!

On the plus side my office smells like DELICIOUS mango!!!!




This is actually such a good vape, the juice is everything @Rob Fisher says, an incredibly fresh and authentic mango.

As for the Twisp... The tank has great flavour, very easy to use, and no leaks yet. As far as sub-ohm tanks and commercial coils go this thing is an absolute winner. I'm even going to get more coils when they run out, and I would sooner throw a tank away then buy coils.

As for the mod, it is beautiful. Solid, small, and the battery life is incredible.

I've had some bad luck with vaping lately, but with this in my hand I just don't care about the flops I've had!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Can't top that ever lol.. but let's join in .. weekend baby






sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> Beeeeeg year-end stock take coming up today. Busy prepping my warehouse and getting my jokes ready for the poor auditor that will be stuck with me for the evening afternoon!
> 
> On the plus side my office smells like DELICIOUS mango!!!!
> 
> View attachment 117574
> 
> 
> This is actually such a good vape, the juice is everything @Rob Fisher says, an incredibly fresh and authentic mango.
> 
> As for the Twisp... The tank has great flavour, very easy to use, and no leaks yet. As far as sub-ohm tanks and commercial coils go this thing is an absolute winner. I'm even going to get more coils when they run out, and I would sooner throw a tank away then buy coils.
> 
> As for the mod, it is beautiful. Solid, small, and the battery life is incredible.
> 
> I've had some bad luck with vaping lately, but with this in my hand I just don't care about the flops I've had!



That mod looks nice @Stosta 
Which one is it again?
Is it single or dual battery?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> That mod looks nice @Stosta
> Which one is it again?
> Is it single or dual battery?


The Twisp Okta...

https://www.twisp.co.za/orange-by-twisp/mods/okta-mo/oktamodsb-okta-mod-black-starterpack

It's got a built in 5000mAh battery, but is quite a bit smaller than any 2 cell mod I've got. Only 120W but that is more power than I have ever needed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Perfect breakie

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

SAVapeGear said:


> Ready for the Weekend !!
> 
> View attachment 117573


Holy crap, how long is your weekend?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SAVapeGear

Loving the Arkon Carbon Series !!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

great photo @SAVapeGear

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Weekend brai

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Nixon V1.5 continues to impress me no end... best R520 I have spent in a while!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> The Nixon V1.5 continues to impress me no end... best R520 I have spent in a while!
> View attachment 117643



Nice @Rob Fisher 
When you squonk, do you just fill up the whole rdta or just a bit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Nice @Rob Fisher
> When you squonk, do you just fill up the whole rdta or just a bit?



Hi Ho @Silver it depends on how long you hold the bottle in for... I like to fill it completely!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Some new juice very nice flava and not a harsh ice





sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mahir

Weekends: 

Mech mods, Xbox 1, Fifa 18 and chill

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JsPLAYn

Totally feeling these ICED fruits .. my new go to's with single coiling fun fun fun!!! I now understand the hype of proper pairings





sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

I need to try both of those juices @JsPLAYn 
Your setups look awesome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Silver said:


> I need to try both of those juices @JsPLAYn
> Your setups look awesome


 Thanks..They good @Silver both of them are not overwhelming in the menthol,they much prefer the word ICED .. I'm particularly happy as I never had luck with menthol juices as it flares up my sinuses real bad but these ICED juices is really something else .. kudos to @Keyaam @Marzuq @Boost for ICED - strawberries on ice and @Naeemhoosen for joose-e-liqz SNLV18 on ICE

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

JsPLAYn said:


> Thanks..They good @Silver both of them are not overwhelming in the menthol,they much prefer the word ICED .. I'm particularly happy as I never had luck with menthol juices as it flares up my sinuses real bad but these ICED juices is really something else .. kudos to @Keyaam @Marzuq @Boost for ICED - strawberries on ice and @Naeemhoosen for joose-e-liqz SNLV18 on ICE
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



Great to hear @JsPLAYn 
They sound great!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vape_r

Was a good day in Cape Town

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Oh that's lovely @Vape_r !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt

Brand new Gbox bought from @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Im thirsty

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Vape_r said:


> View attachment 117682
> Was a good day in Cape Town


Never really understood golf. Do you just like walking after a ball just to hit it away again?

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

I love your BB panels by the way

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mahir

Vape_r said:


> View attachment 117682
> Was a good day in Cape Town



Damn bro! That panels look sick! Omg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

SmokeyJoe said:


> Never really understood golf. Do you just like walking after a ball just to hit it away again?


Boshokkie never caught on with me either, I think it is for people that don't know how to fish.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Room Fogger said:


> Boshokkie never caught on with me either, I think it is for people that don't know how to fish.


Fishing reminds me of blomming at shopping malls when I was younger.. u stand with ur rod in your hand and wait for a fish to bite sometime u wait all day n go home empty handed or sometimes a fish bites every minute and u end up with ur hands full

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger

JsPLAYn said:


> Fishing reminds me of blomming at shopping malls when I was younger.. u stand with ur rod in your hand and wait for a fish to bite sometime u wait all day n go home empty handed or sometimes a fish bites every minute and u end up with ur hands full
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


Well, a handful is usually better than nothing, just depends on a handful of what!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Who says some makeup and a dress can't make her look prettier






sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

So sorry. . Miss Mölly was feeling left out

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

SmokeyJoe said:


> Never really understood golf. Do you just like walking after a ball just to hit it away again?



@SmokeyJoe - lol, that is funny
When you say it like that then golf does sound a bit strange

But it's such a technical and great game - and when you do hit a good shot that "plops" the ball near the hole exactly where you wanted it - it's a GREAT feeling that keeps you coming back...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Soccer is a bunch or bored guys chasing a ball.. geez get a dog n play fetch rather 

Rugby is a bunch of grown men fighting over an odly shaped ball.. man did therr parents deprive them when they were small?.

Me personally I'm nt a huge ball sport fan.. I did championship sailing, reefkeeping and now vaping as my hobbies .. my wife loves it coz I dnt hog the tv watching sports all day like most of my soccer/rugby loving family

I just dnt get it

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro

SmokeyJoe said:


> Never really understood golf. Do you just like walking after a ball just to hit it away again?



Is this not the same as every other ball sport just with varying degrees of speed?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Vape_r said:


> Great day at Erinvale!
> View attachment 116924


ERINVALE is just a awesome course. Not for walking though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

JsPLAYn said:


> Soccer is a bunch or bored guys chasing a ball.. geez get a dog n play fetch rather
> 
> Rugby is a bunch of grown men fighting over an odly shaped ball.. man did therr parents deprive them when they were small?.
> 
> Me personally I'm nt a huge ball sport fan.. I did championship sailing, reefkeeping and now vaping as my hobbies .. my wife loves it coz I dnt hog the tv watching sports all day like most of my soccer/rugby loving family
> 
> I just dnt get it
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


Soccer i could handle if it wasnt for the soapie actors that falls down in agony from a gust of wind

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Room Fogger said:


> Boshokkie never caught on with me either, I think it is for people that don't know how to fish.


You see theres a major difference between fishing and "hengel". Fishing usually means taking a substantial amount of fishing gear, fish tackle, different kinds of fish food, etc. Hengel means fitting as much brandy in the trailor as possible, forgetting you had a rod in the 1st place

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jengz

Some mojito and go karts, loving this juice

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Petrus

@Stosta, this one is for u. Quite a good ale.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

New Hairstyle compliments of my mates cute daughters!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jengz

Rob Fisher said:


> New Hairstyle compliments of my mates cute daughters!
> View attachment 117746
> View attachment 117747


Hahaaa uncle Rob! You look like a grown up alfalfa!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## 87hunter

Changing juices with my mood

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Friep

Whole squad assembled and waiting for 2018.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Abalone Paneled BB in operation while all the other devices are undergoing a Pit Stop!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor

"reg maaker" chow, chilli wors

and guava cactus in the tank, bliss

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Let’s hope 2018 is as god as this moment right here because yoh 2017, jou ma se!

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2


----------



## Scouse45

New mod for the new year and loving it!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Scouse45 said:


> New mod for the new year and loving it!
> View attachment 117812



Looks cool @Scouse45 
What is it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Silver said:


> Looks cool @Scouse45
> What is it?


New GTRS V Boy methinks does it take 30mm atties @Scouse45 ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Quite a few in my hand today... all Pit Stopped and ready for the week ahead!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Scouse45

Silver said:


> Looks cool @Scouse45
> What is it?


It’s a GTRS Vboy. I know really random. It used the yihi sx 500 chip which we all know and is a third of the price so I picked it up. Magic magic mod for the price of a normal mod and the quality of ur sx mods

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scouse45

Daniel said:


> New GTRS V Boy methinks does it take 30mm atties @Scouse45 ?


That’s it bud I think 30mm May hav a tiny overhang I think the biggest is 28mm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Scouse45 
That graphical screen looks so cool
Wishing you well with it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

late night xbox

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Moon_Moon363

Wisemec 2/3 with a vandy vape pulse 24 and dual alien coils






Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Moon_Moon363

Moerse Rooikat said:


> late night xbox
> View attachment 117831


Haha I see you got the admit, I have the kylin they had the same designer or something like that

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today's operational Vapes!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Matchy matchy

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Today's operational Vapes!
> View attachment 117871



Awesome @Rob Fisher 
Love the fire button on the SX Mini!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

SmokeyJoe said:


> Matchy matchy
> 
> View attachment 117906



Amazing @SmokeyJoe !
Wow

But it gives me the heeby jeebies - lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Silver said:


> Amazing @SmokeyJoe !
> Wow
> 
> But it gives me the heeby jeebies - lol


Lol thanks. I love snakes. Had them for years and the bug bit my 10 year old daughter as well. She has a juvi butter corn. Beautiful animal. Its amazing how reptiles have such different personalities. Mine is extremely moody and just want sit on your lap while my daughter's snake likes to cuddle, oddly enough. The added bonus is once you have a proper tank setup they are dirt cheap to keep

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Awesome @Rob Fisher
> Love the fire button on the SX Mini!



100% Hi Ho @Silver! It's a very comfortable device! And yes the fire button is bloody marvellous! I am finding that the mainstream higher end devices like the SX Mini's and the Vapedroid are fantastic buys...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moon_Moon363

Nice chilled evening





Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Spyro

Rise and shine ladies.

Spending the day working on the endless money pit. Today we'll be fitting some remote controlled tyre monitors and some gas tanks to deflate and inflate the tyres from the comfort of the front seat. 

I'll try squeeze in a few juice reviews today.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Spyro said:


> Rise and shine ladies.
> 
> Spending the day working on the endless money pit. Today we'll be fitting some remote controlled tyre monitors and some gas tanks to deflate and inflate the tyres from the comfort of the front seat.
> 
> I'll try squeeze in a few juice reviews today.
> View attachment 117932


Ah, are you in the motorhome/campervan business?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

Andre said:


> Ah, are you in the motorhome/campervan business?



I'm not, I'm the DIY because you can't afford to pay someone to do it for you business.
It's an old written off land cruiser chassis with the shell of a blown engined Iveco.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

@Amir





sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Paul33

Because I’m not allowed to vape in the house and I’m too lazy to get up and go fetch a mod from outside to do a proper handcheck!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Rafique

Really like this refill thingie

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rafique said:


> Really like this refill thingie
> 
> View attachment 117954


What in the world is that?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

JsPLAYn said:


> @amir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


Having a coke in your hand thats not in a glass with ice and brandy is un south african

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

SmokeyJoe said:


> Having a coke in your hand thats not in a glass with ice and brandy is un south african


Not if u muslim

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rafique

SmokeyJoe said:


> What in the world is that?



Geekvape flask

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

JsPLAYn said:


> Not if u muslim
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


Ah ok, then i retract my comment. 

But for the rest of you, im always watching

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

But i was just playing, uhm, @JsPLAYn 
Apologies if i offended you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

SmokeyJoe said:


> But i was just playing, uhm, @JsPLAYn
> Apologies if i offended you


Non taken bro lol.. I'm chilled

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rafique said:


> Geekvape flask


Can i have a look when u are back at work? Would like to see it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

Sure, pm me tomorrow. I'm back

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scoob

My little setup for the day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Rafique said:


> Really like this refill thingie
> 
> View attachment 117954


Acquired locally?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

Andre said:


> Acquired locally?



Vaperscorner

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

What's in my hand? A 3.6kg Bass and a SX Mini MX with Vapor Giant V4.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Dreadside

And I said I will never surrender and go squonker!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Dreadside

Rob Fisher said:


> What's in my hand? A 3.6kg Bass and a SX Mini MX with Vapor Giant V4.
> View attachment 117984


Nice Bass

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep

Had to bring some coffee home.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## acorn

Sunset Siren





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

Combo of note! Thanks @TheV for introducing me to the Gringo! You gotta get the Gringo forumites!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hardtail1969

My new vape.. courtesy of Rob






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## UzziTherion

Armor Mech + Haku Phenom
Peon + Solo with Top Air Flow
Gloom + Narda (soon to leave me)

My Collection is complete....


For now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rafique

Choices, choices. Definitely my 3 favourite combos. 

Flavour and airflow on all 3 is unique

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

acorn said:


> Sunset Siren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk




Lovely photo @acorn !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> @Amir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



Welcome to my second home haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

SmokeyJoe said:


> Having a coke in your hand thats not in a glass with ice and brandy is un south african



Let alone brandy and ice... this coke don’t got no sugar even 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Captain Chaos

Yummy!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today will be a Vapor Giant Day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Captain Chaos said:


> Yummy!
> View attachment 118040



I like the name Shaan. Nice to see a fellow vaper here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905

Out of my office for a vape break,and Diega is already tired of 2018


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jp1905

These chicks in the office gotta learn,never leave a Steri Stumpi in the fridge for more than an hour, it magically disappears!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Walruigi

Recently got my first RDA 





Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Walruigi

Rafique said:


> Vaperscorner


How much did it cost if you don't mind the question?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

Walruigi said:


> How much did it cost if you don't mind the question?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk




R380.00

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's Gin O'Clock!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

My two most trusted devices keeping me company on today’s hike, a must do! Krom River hiking trail in the WC! Getting to do the 14m cliff jump was a bonus!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Amir

Serene picturesque beaches, sunshine and BB. What else?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Bizkuit

Some of my diy Duchess mtl in the hotcig and avo24 in the Kruger, Skukuza

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

Bizkuit said:


> Some of my diy Duchess mtl in the hotcig and avo24 in the Kruger, Skukuza


Eh bru you gave me a disagree on a previous post? May i know why?


----------



## Daniel

My grail...in my hands....it's awesome thx @UzziTherion you are a scholar and a gentleman

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

Daniel said:


> My grail...in my hands....it's awesome thx @UzziTherion you are a scholar and a gentleman
> 
> View attachment 118097
> View attachment 118098


I am waiting for your review on that mod. I am having some serious FOMO on the limelight sqounker owners.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Daniel said:


> My grail...in my hands....it's awesome thx @UzziTherion you are a scholar and a gentleman
> 
> View attachment 118097
> View attachment 118098



Glad you like it brother and thank you for the kind words, was an absolute pleasure doing business with you!

Enjoy it my brother! Glad it’s gone to a good home!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

antonherbst said:


> I am waiting for your review on that mod. I am having some serious FOMO on the limelight sqounker owners.


It really is one of the most ergonomic mods I've handled and the craftsmanship is second to none. Only con is price of course but then again it will be the last squonker you'll buy will see if I can bang out a review next week when I have some alone time.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UzziTherion

antonherbst said:


> I am waiting for your review on that mod. I am having some serious FOMO on the limelight sqounker owners.



Once you try it my brother, hi won’t wanna put it down, still one of my favorites 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Daniel said:


> It really is one of the most ergonomic mods I've handled and the craftsmanship is second to none. Only con is price of course but then again it will be the last squonker you'll buy will see if I can bang out a review next week when I have some alone time.....



Don’t forget it comes with a lifetime guarantee, not that you’ll need it though lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antonherbst

UzziTherion said:


> Once you try it my brother, hi won’t wanna put it down, still one of my favorites
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thing is i have tried it and held it in my hand before and that is why i have severe FOMO. But i am plannig on getting me a stab wood version this year. Will see how the finances play game.


----------



## Daniel

antonherbst said:


> Thing is i have tried it and held it in my hand before and that is why i have severe FOMO. But i am plannig on getting me a stab wood version this year. Will see how the finances play game.


I'm wary of stabwood and wood mods in general but it looks like the stab they use is very high quality. Just don't drop it though lol.....
Look it's not the hardest hitting mod but it makes that up in sheer comfortability and quality.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## UzziTherion

antonherbst said:


> Thing is i have tried it and held it in my hand before and that is why i have severe FOMO. But i am plannig on getting me a stab wood version this year. Will see how the finances play game.



PM me bud, we’re busy with a group but at the moment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UzziTherion

HandCheck






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Daniel said:


> I'm wary of stabwood and wood mods in general but it looks like the stab they use is very high quality. Just don't drop it though lol.....
> Look it's not the hardest hitting mod but it makes that up in sheer comfortability and quality.



I take very good care of my mods and devices. And yes a drop wood break not just the mod but also my heart and soul.


----------



## antonherbst

Back to normallity with the schedules and me and the Wife is enjoying an afternoon vape.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR

I rate this as potentially the best budget mech squonk setup if you decide to go with the sxk hadaly instead of the authentic. 
Mod = R500 , SXK Hadaly = R350 : both available at The Vape Guy ( @BumbleBee ).
And it looks great together.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Bizkuit said:


> Some of my diy Duchess mtl in the hotcig and avo24 in the Kruger, Skukuza



Enjoy the Kruger @Bizkuit 
You biscuit!!

Please take us a nice picture of a GROOT Olifant!!


----------



## Christos

Mx class and skydrop....

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Gorgeous @Christos 
Like a daVinci!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Gorgeous @Christos
> Like a daVinci!


 at least you also appreciate my Vitruvian Man.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> at least you also appreciate my Vitruvian Man.



Strategic positioning of the tank tip there @Christos !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> Mx class and skydrop....
> View attachment 118129



Neat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Strategic positioning of the tank tip there @Christos !


Well this is a family friendly forum....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bizkuit

antonherbst said:


> Eh bru you gave me a disagree on a previous post? May i know why?


Sorry @antonherbst must have been fat fingers in the tablet, will check if I can correct

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bizkuit

Silver said:


> Enjoy the Kruger @Bizkuit
> You biscuit!!
> 
> Please take us a nice picture of a GROOT Olifant!!


Will do, have a herd outside the tent running amok as I reply to this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ghanim

V2 Krieky and black splatter Apocalypse Gen2. What a workhorse. One day I'll allow my lungs to rest.
Happy Friday peeps

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Cornelius

Tiny Tina taking a chill pill.
This combination has become a permanent fixture in my hand. Nano Alien 0.3ohm at 27.5w in an exocet.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Vitblitz

The Cricket and the Manta  ****PUNCH***

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor

quick ninja vape in the office bog

woza 5 o'lock !!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Tanja

Loving my new Wismec and Ammit combo... with some Tony's Revenge to go with it...






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

Good day in the cape

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Dolfie

Dreadside said:


> And I said I will never surrender and go squonker!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

SmokeyJoe said:


> Lol thanks. I love snakes. Had them for years and the bug bit my 10 year old daughter as well. She has a juvi butter corn. Beautiful animal. Its amazing how reptiles have such different personalities. Mine is extremely moody and just want sit on your lap while my daughter's snake likes to cuddle, oddly enough. The added bonus is once you have a proper tank setup they are dirt cheap to keep
> 
> View attachment 117907



Corn is a lovely pets

I have two and can’t complain. If you have a analog watch wrap the corn around your arm and it will rest it’s head on it. Something about the ticking. Mine is about 8 years old.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

Rafique said:


> Really like this refill thingie
> 
> View attachment 117954



Where did you get the bottle from ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Comrad Juju said:


> Corn is a lovely pets
> 
> I have two and can’t complain. If you have a analog watch wrap the corn around your arm and it will rest it’s head on it. Something about the ticking. Mine is about 8 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did not know that. Will definately give it a try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Greek Mod, Greek Tank and South African Juice!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rafique

Comrad Juju said:


> Where did you get the bottle from ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vaperscorner, I see vapeking also has stock now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Skyline #2 ready for action. Thanks @Philip Dunkley.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> Skyline #2 ready for action. Thanks @Philip Dunkley.
> View attachment 118269



That skydrop really looks the part man. It’s beautiful and so sleek 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> That skydrop really looks the part man. It’s beautiful and so sleek
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm tempted to drop the 2nd skylines suspension as well and give it a "lighter" chassis for extra performance

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SthrnMixer



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> I'm tempted to drop the 2nd skylines suspension as well and give it a "lighter" chassis for extra performance



I’d so go for it. I’m all about increased performance and getting the most out of what you have to work with. The look is just so neat and clean. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

There is something about a tube mech mod...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Very nice @Rob Fisher 
Is that the one from Greece? 
That you got ages ago for that first bog air commercial coil tank, cant remember its name either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Very nice @Rob Fisher
> Is that the one from Greece?
> That you got ages ago for that first bog air commercial coil tank, cant remember its name either.



It's a relatively new one Hi Ho @Silver! Only got it in December... it was a real bargain... it was brand new... got it on the ECF classies. It's a side fire button mech and it's called a Poldiac and yes from Greece. Beautifully made. Came with two sleeves... 18650 and 18350 sizes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Thats amazing @Rob Fisher 
Great that it has side firing !

That name Poldiac rings a bell. @zadiac - wasnt there a dripper you liked a lot with the same name?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> There is something about a tube mech mod...
> View attachment 118277



I couldn’t agree more... especially with the side fire button 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

Silver said:


> Thats amazing @Rob Fisher
> Great that it has side firing !
> 
> That name Poldiac rings a bell. @zadiac - wasnt there a dripper you liked a lot with the same name?



It was the Pollux 

Still have it. Still use it sometimes, although the 3 post design irritates me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine

I have a black pico dual with the standard sub ohm tank in my hand most of the day, im vaping a mix between bazooka strawberry straws and liqua cookies. ill upload a pic later.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> There is something about a tube mech mod...
> View attachment 118277


I see your tube and raise you with an energy drink.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KZOR

@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Jp1905

Giving the Mölly some time off,this little mod still amazes me,at the price,and it being a stabwood,its a winner!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Home sweet home 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Welcome back @Amir !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rose3 on the SX Mini MX Class!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gadgetboy

Jp1905 said:


> Giving the Mölly some time off,this little mod still amazes me,at the price,and it being a stabwood,its a winner!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hey bud. Was thinking of getting one as well until I went to see it. Unfortunately the battery door didn’t fit to my liking and had a lot of movement. How is yours? Thinking of just getting an Athena. Want to try my hand at Squonking


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My game is flavour! And these four are all flavour RTA's! Chicken Dinner! Vapor Giant Mini V4, Skyline with Skydrop, Rose3 and the Odis Ti Flow!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Next tank up for testing is the NXS!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jp1905

Gadgetboy said:


> Hey bud. Was thinking of getting one as well until I went to see it. Unfortunately the battery door didn’t fit to my liking and had a lot of movement. How is yours? Thinking of just getting an Athena. Want to try my hand at Squonking
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



There is some movement on the battery door,but not so much,the main thing is it does not rattle,but mine is going to hit the classifieds,got my eye on something else...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gadgetboy

Jp1905 said:


> There is some movement on the battery door,but not so much,the main thing is it does not rattle,but mine is going to hit the classifieds,got my eye on something else...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Awesome. Give me a shout when it does. If I don’t have a squonker yet I’ll take it off your hands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muttaqeen



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Jp1905

Muttaqeen said:


> View attachment 118436



Welcome back Muta 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soprono

My trusty Dotmod Squonk and Wasp with Special Reserve from The Cartel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

What a really neat and practical idea! Geekvape Bottle thingy in my hand!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique

Couldn't agree more, posted black and white because the white Wye is a terribly stained which I can't seem to get off.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blitzen and FireLuke Tanks on test today!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JsPLAYn

Coz mölly so small she fits in tickey pocket. . All day everyday vape





sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Quite a few in the hand today... some are daily drivers and others are new items for testing...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Muttaqeen

JsPLAYn said:


> Coz mölly so small she fits in tickey pocket. . All day everyday vape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


Dude it even fits in the small pocket on most T-shirt’s lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hakhan

when hadaly did a dirty on the wasp. thanks to @bearded viking.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antonherbst

JsPLAYn said:


> Coz mölly so small she fits in tickey pocket. . All day everyday vape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



I raise you the ice queen in the pocket. Seems as the reo mini is smaller than the molly

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## skola

antonherbst said:


> I raise you the ice queen in the pocket. Seems as the reo mini is smaller than the molly
> View attachment 118637


Doesn't the Reo mini take a smaller battery though?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## antonherbst

skola said:


> Doesn't the Reo mini take a smaller battery though?


It does take a smaller 18500/18490 battery but my aim is more towards the actual size of the mod. Not the battery size.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali

antonherbst said:


> I raise you the ice queen in the pocket. Seems as the reo mini is smaller than the molly
> View attachment 118637


I think the Molly is still smaller as your reo mini is sticking out more than the molly is!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

antonherbst said:


> It does take a smaller 18500/18490 battery but my aim is more towards the actual size of the mod. Not the battery size.


Molly definitely smaller.. let me not take out the steam rabbit... I think she will disappear in the tickey pocket lol coz she is smaller than the mölly 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## skola

antonherbst said:


> It does take a smaller 18500/18490 battery but my aim is more towards the actual size of the mod. Not the battery size.



Reo Mini
Height: 80mm
Width: 22mm
Depth: 42mm
Weight: 138g
Capacity: 3ml
Batteries: 1x18490

Molly
Height: 76mm
Width: 25mm
Depth: 44.7mm
Weight:
Capacity:
Batteries: 1x18650

*Edit: I stand to be corrected.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Cobrali said:


> I think the Molly is still smaller as your reo mini is sticking out more than the molly is!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



That depends on the pocket size. Different jean cuts have different sizes. 

The smallest setup i have is the minivolt with a wasp rda on it. That i know will beat any mod with regards to the smallest mod and rda setup. 

Ps i am not going for the battery powers. Just actual size

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

JsPLAYn said:


> Molly definitely smaller.. let me not take out the steam rabbit... I think she will disappear in the tickey pocket lol coz she is smaller than the mölly
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


?steam rabbit? Please show

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

antonherbst said:


> That depends on the pocket size. Different jean cuts have different sizes.
> 
> The smallest setup i have is the minivolt with a wasp rda on it. That i know will beat any mod with regards to the smallest mod and rda setup.
> 
> Ps i am not going for the battery powers. Just actual size


The minivolt is definitely tiny! But we are comparing squonkers here..haha

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

She is half centimeter shorter and a bit narrower then mölly





sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Cobrali said:


> The minivolt is definitely tiny! But we are comparing squonkers here..haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



Ah okay. Caught me out. 

Wonder what a “bliss” would be like in size? Any molly owner that has both to do a comparison?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

antonherbst said:


> Ah okay. Caught me out.
> 
> Wonder what a “bliss” would be like in size? Any molly owner that has both to do a comparison?


Bliss is bigger dude.. about a centimeter or more higher and wider. 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


----------



## antonherbst

JsPLAYn said:


> She is half centimeter shorter and a bit narrower then mölly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



Only problem i see here is that steam is to beautiful to put in a pocket and it might scratch.

Ps: oh and the reo is a stronger mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

antonherbst said:


> Only problem i see here is that steam is to beautiful to put in a pocket and it might scratch.
> 
> Ps: oh and the reo is a stronger mod.


U'll be suprised sir . She is 3d printed with a very high grade heat and scratch resistant material and then powdercoated,proven to be very versatile. I can safely say she is loads stronger and better than mölly and ofcourse what sets her apart is... well.. u go ahead n find me more than 3 people in SA who has an authentic 

Ps. Hence me using molly as daily and rabbit for special occasions lol



sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

antonherbst said:


> Ps: oh and the reo is a stronger mod.



Absolutely no question about it... when these plastic and 3D printed squonkers have gone to meet thier makers the REO will still be going strong!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

JsPLAYn said:


> U'll be suprised sir . She is 3d printed with a very high grade heat and scratch resistant material and then powdercoated,proven to be very versatile. I can safely say she is loads stronger and better than mölly and ofcourse what sets her apart is... well.. u go ahead n find me more than 3 people in SA who has an authentic
> 
> Ps. Hence me using molly as daily and rabbit for special occasions lol
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



True with the rarity on it and i am just waery of the “plastic” mods. As i work on alot of construction sites if a molly or steam were to fall they would be badly bruised but the reo not so much. So for my vapelife the reo is perfect. Happy vaping on the mods @JsPLAYn they are beautifull

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

antonherbst said:


> True with the rarity on it and i am just waery of the “plastic” mods. As i work on alot of construction sites if a molly or steam were to fall they would be badly bruised but the reo not so much. So for my vapelife the reo is perfect. Happy vaping on the mods @JsPLAYn they are beautifull


Thanks @antonherbst .. ha ha construction is my middle name bro.. enjoy  

Ps I need to get a reo in my hand to appreciate the workmanship. I've always only heard good things 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

JsPLAYn said:


> Thanks @antonherbst .. ha ha construction is my middle name bro.. enjoy
> 
> Ps I need to get a reo in my hand to appreciate the workmanship. I've always only heard good things
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



Its the first time I see two men argue about who has the smallest one! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## JsPLAYn

Jp1905 said:


> Its the first time I see two men argue about who has the smallest one!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yay jou bliksem I was waiting for this response lol.. we set ourselves lelik up for it 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Jp1905 said:


> Its the first time I see two men argue about who has the smallest one!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is always a first for anything hey. 

On this forum we have a couple of things that will be fround apon if not understood correctly. 
And that is what makes this the only social media interface i am part of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

skola said:


> Reo Mini
> Height: 80mm
> Width: 22mm
> Depth: 42mm
> Weight: 138g
> Capacity: 3ml
> Batteries: 1x18490
> 
> Molly
> Height: 76mm
> Width: 25mm
> Depth: 44.7mm
> Weight:
> Capacity:
> Batteries: 1x18650
> 
> *Edit: I stand to be corrected.


That is amazing for a 18650 mod. Wonder if the Molly can be locked, @JsPLAYn?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

Andre said:


> That is amazing for a 18650 mod. Wonder if the Molly can be locked, @JsPLAYn?


Nope. Unfortunately not. Unless you use one of those 3d printed locking accessories.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Andre said:


> That is amazing for a 18650 mod. Wonder if the Molly can be locked, @JsPLAYn?


U don't hav2 lock the mölly . It has incredible resistance on the button and even when placed on the button it won't fire unless pressed. Also the button is almost flush so needs a good amount of pressure. I personally put a square silicone bottle in which adds more tension 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905

skola said:


> Nope. Unfortunately not. Unless you use one of those 3d printed locking accessories.



Do you know where I can find these?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Little 18350 Ninja Vape with a Hadaly!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> Little 18350 Ninja Vape with a Hadaly!
> View attachment 118663
> View attachment 118664


Wow

Official smallest mod owner. 

Dibs on the mech mod if you ever want to sell.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Little 18350 Ninja Vape with a Hadaly!
> View attachment 118663
> View attachment 118664



Looks too much like a detonator to carry on board a flight with peace of mind

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## BumbleBee

Amir said:


> Looks too much like a detonator to carry on board a flight with peace of mind


This one should be much more entertaining at airport security 

https://www.fasttech.com/products/3027/10047585/9626326

Check the engraving at the bottom @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

antonherbst said:


> Wow
> 
> Official smallest mod owner.
> 
> Dibs on the mech mod if you ever want to sell.



It's cheap! R450 clone http://vaporize.co.za/shop/le-petit-gros-vaponaute-18350-mech-mod-clone/

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> It's cheap! R450 clone http://vaporize.co.za/shop/le-petit-gros-vaponaute-18350-mech-mod-clone/


Thanks ill go get mine end of the month for sure. That just looks like a chicken dinner on ease and compactness.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

antonherbst said:


> Thanks ill go get mine end of the month for sure. That just looks like a chicken dinner on ease and compactness.


Also check the nemesis 22.. il post a pic later.. it can use up 2 5 diferent size batteries and also goes as small as the one @Rob Fisher posted . Also a clone f0r about $15

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bush Vaper

Got my Haku today! Fralien from @RiaanRed in there. This is something special, I have to say.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hakhan

Amir said:


> Looks too much like a detonator to carry on board a flight with peace of mind


you will be cavity searched brother

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## KZOR

Thanks @Dubz for looking after your mod so well.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stephanus Kotze

Got my Sherman RTA and RDA's today! Hell Yeah!!
Okay so its not Authentic, but since its impossible to find I got a clone
Happy with its workmanship and quality. 2 x ticks off the collections list
I was surprised how well the 30mm tank sits on the Wismec 300, minimal overhang

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB Abalone Panels...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> BB Abalone Panels...
> View attachment 118699



Can't wait for mine... the excitement is real!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> Can't wait for mine... the excitement is real!!



@Amir they do make the setup rather heavy but for the absolute beauty it is worth it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> @Amir they do make the setup rather heavy but for the absolute beauty it is worth it!



I’m a strong guy I can handle the weight... 
I actually prefer a device with slight heft to it. It feels more substantial and well made for some reason. Plus for that kind of beauty it most definitely is worth it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

@antonherbst 
Nemesis 22mm mech x hadaly rda .. this mod comes with 5 add on tubes to lengthen or reduce size for diferent batteries 

@Rob Fisher 
Here's the fellow ninja vape






sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

JsPLAYn said:


> @antonherbst
> Nemesis 22mm mech x hadaly rda .. this mod comes with 5 add on tubes to lengthen or reduce size for diferent batteries
> 
> @Rob Fisher
> Here's the fellow ninja vape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


Sorry @Rob Fisher but @JsPLAYn that tube mod is amazingly beautiful. Wow. Wow. Wow.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

antonherbst said:


> Sorry @Rob Fisher but @JsPLAYn that tube mod is amazingly beautiful. Wow. Wow. Wow.



Then stand by for the one due for delivery tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> Then stand by for the one due for delivery tomorrow.


Agge nee man oom Rob. I am definately going to get the local clone for me. And now have dificult choices in my future with regrds to vape mods. Limelights, nemesis and the small one you had this morning all seem to to be in my future.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hauled out my bottle of Cactus Juice aka Gringo! What a nice change!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Yagya

the full chrome has landed. the long wait is over.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## skola

Jp1905 said:


> Do you know where I can find these?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No idea bud, sorry. I think I saw it in one of GeekayVapes videos and he attached a link to the printable file. If I find it again I'll pass it along.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

skola said:


> No idea bud, sorry. I think I saw it in one of GeekayVapes videos and he attached a link to the printable file. If I find it again I'll pass it along.


That's for the steam rabbit.. molly doesn't have a lockable solution as far as I knw

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

JsPLAYn said:


> U'll be suprised sir . She is 3d printed with a very high grade heat and scratch resistant material and then powdercoated,proven to be very versatile. I can safely say she is loads stronger and better than mölly and ofcourse what sets her apart is... well.. u go ahead n find me more than 3 people in SA who has an authentic
> 
> Ps. Hence me using molly as daily and rabbit for special occasions lol
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


what an awesome pic!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola

JsPLAYn said:


> That's for the steam rabbit.. molly doesn't have a lockable solution as far as I knw
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


I thought it fits any mod that uses a MM510 squonk connector.. The V2 Mollys use the same concept as the lock don't they?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Marzuq said:


> what an awesome pic!


Shuks @Marzuq 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

skola said:


> I thought it fits any mod that uses a MM510 squonk connector.. The V2 Mollys use the same concept as the lock don't they?


Diferent firing contact plate .. 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## skola

Jp1905 said:


> Do you know where I can find these?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Found a link for you bud. 
https://vapemonarch.co.za/products/mm510-positive-safety-lock-standard

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali

skola said:


> I thought it fits any mod that uses a MM510 squonk connector.. The V2 Mollys use the same concept as the lock don't they?


The v2 molly lock fits the v1.3 molly mm510. They are exactly the same 510's.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola

Cobrali said:


> The v2 molly lock fits the v1.3 molly mm510. They are exactly the same 510's.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Thanks @Cobrali. I have a v1.3 and I was pretty sure these locking bits fit it. It's similar to this right? 
@JsPLAYn what version Molly do you have?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

skola said:


> Thanks @Cobrali. I have a v1.3 and I was pretty sure these locking bits fit it. It's similar to this right?
> @JsPLAYn what version Molly do you have?


I have a 1.3 aswell.. but how does that go onto 510 when firing plate is rounded and so close . How do one get it in there?

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

skola said:


> Thanks @Cobrali. I have a v1.3 and I was pretty sure these locking bits fit it. It's similar to this right?
> @JsPLAYn what version Molly do you have?


Yes it is. Just the v2 molly's ones are white and made by ludo himself.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali

JsPLAYn said:


> I have a 1.3 aswell.. but how does that go onto 510 when firing plate is rounded and so close . How do one get it in there?
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


The modmakers one is thinner i think. The standard v2 one is thicker.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 118753



Super neat

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 118753


That's stunning Oom

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaun2707

Hitting the spot nicely today!!!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

I realised I was pushing the battery a little too hard (thanks @Ash) so rebuilt the coil to come out at 0.6Ω which I'm told is about the limit for an 18350 battery! I must say while the setup is not very practical because of the battery life I am just loving it... always wanted an Atmizoo mod and 4 years later I finally own one! Here we have the Polished Dingo with a Skyline with the Skydrop kit and some Red pill inside!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> I realised I was pushing the battery a little too hard (thanks @Ash) so rebuilt the coil to come out at 0.6Ω which I'm told is about the limit for an 18350 battery!



0,6Ω is still too low for the 18350... gonna try build around 1Ω.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Had to pull out the Baby Snow Wolf till I can rebuild the coil!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Brutale V2 DNA75C and Skyline with Skydrop.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Nailedit77



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Dexter305

Sickboy77 said:


> View attachment 118846


Love what you've done with the g-class man!!! Everytime I see it on here I miss it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius

Changing it up a bit today. But missing the red pill if I am honest.
BB and XXX




8 Mods and countless juice but I can't seem to put this BB down. Might have to swop out my other mods

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

Cornelius said:


> Changing it up a bit today. But missing the red pill if I am honest.
> BB and XXX
> View attachment 118853
> 
> 
> 
> 8 Mods and countless juice but I can't seem to put this BB down. Might have to swop out my other mods


Sell your other mods and get an authentic

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Try again with my baby Dingo... had to haul out the Pocket RTA from the display cabinet...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Dingo looks so cute @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Haku phenom x steam rabbit






Flavour trio

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Cornelius

Rob Fisher said:


> Had to pull out the Baby Snow Wolf till I can rebuild the coil!
> View attachment 118810



That is a stunning combination, looks very fancy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to give Nugget #2 some love!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

my new Revenger not to bad small mod

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Rob Fisher said:


> Time to give Nugget #2 some love!
> View attachment 118865
> View attachment 118866


Wow she pwetty . Timberland covers 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Greg

Good vape, good froth

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cobrali

Vtec Vaping!





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

a mixing day ahead

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## DJ Maddog

Ready for the braai now
Rum for me and the rascals for when im feeling naughty hahahaha

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

DJ Maddog said:


> Ready for the braai now
> Rum for me and the rascals for when im feeling naughty hahahaha



nice one @DJ Maddog !

enjoy

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DJ Maddog

vicTor said:


> nice one @DJ Maddog !
> 
> enjoy
> 
> .


Thanks boet

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tai

Me and Mrs. Jones.... We got a thing goin on !

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## DJ Maddog

Thats not fair lmfao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Tai

Keyaam said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Siessa, she's a beaut brother

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Keyaam

Tai said:


> Siessa, she's a beaut brother



Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

empty ammit single coil searching on the web for new resepte with no luck mybe if i full her up with coffee i might find samething

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Flavour factory 2 on duty and happily cruising along at 22.5W

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Friep

First beer in over a month. How can I say no?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Glass of red wine. Old faithful, cricket and a slow cooked beef and bacon stew in the oven. Perfect Sunday with my kids

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Yes thats a bloody finger and my kids "art" on the table. The chefs knife got away from me . . . again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Flaves for dayzzzz









sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Mida Khan

Jengz said:


> View attachment 116651
> 
> It’s gonna be a good day in CT! But wow did I sunburn a lot in Durban! Arm is matching my driptech!


Is that your pink leopard spot bag?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Sunshine, green grass and well, some leaves too lol  what a lovely breezy day in CpT

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stosta

Keeping it simple...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

Nothing like a good bush fire and some R&R

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Scouse45

JsPLAYn said:


> Sunshine, green grass and well, some leaves too lol  what a lovely breezy day in CpT


That’s a boss profile pic there loving the beard!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Scouse45 said:


> That’s a boss profile pic there loving the beard!!


Thanks @Scouse45 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Giving this squonk thing another chance, I must say this setup might just be the one I been looking for 
@Greyz my bud, thanks for the hook up!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

My wife's wedding anniversary gift to me (year 5 is wood)








Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz

Mida Khan said:


> Is that your pink leopard spot bag?


I wish! Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mida Khan

Jengz said:


> I wish! Lol


Aaah! Was going to twist your arm for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Revenger X with Cascade Tank... you guys who love big air and massive power and tons of juice capacity are gonna love this one! And the 28 watts was just for the picture... this coil wants 80-200 watts! I'm driving it at 60 watts and with the airflow half closed. And this is the way to do touch screen mods... really positive with outstanding feedback when pressing (or more like touching) the buttons. Chicken Dinner mod!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

So fresh ...





sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Spyro

In my hand? Nothing. On my lap a fat ginger. On the table some 2013 The Ridge Syrah by good Ol' Gbeck. And the tank? Some @KZOR Groot.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## antonherbst

I love this setup. 

Conserv mech mod with a goon v1,5
Some of @smilelykumeenit coils in and some of @Sash ’es spikey melon and royal wick cotton. 

Absolute amazing flavor and cloud. Big ups to both the creators of the local stuff in my setup.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Dreadside

My wife spoiled me today!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Spyro

JsPLAYn said:


> So fresh ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



How do they vape?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Spyro said:


> View attachment 119226
> 
> 
> In my hand? Nothing. On my lap a fat ginger. On the table some 2013 The Ridge Syrah by good Ol' Gbeck. And the tank? Some @KZOR Groot.


Ugh! I also hate it when I run out of beer!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Amir

Some C-frame luxury 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vapedroid with Tilemahos Armed Eagle.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Orange you glad to see me . MATO and Flave 22 titanium keeping me company while I study for Aircraft Technical and General

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> Vapedroid with Tilemahos Armed Eagle.
> View attachment 119285



I am glad to see that vape droid is getting alot of “face time”. It might not be the most beautifull mod but from what i ha e seen in reviews its a machine strong mod. Enjoy the vape Rob

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

antonherbst said:


> I am glad to see that vape droid is getting alot of “face time”. It might not be the most beautifull mod but from what i ha e seen in reviews its a machine strong mod. Enjoy the vape Rob



The Droid is one of my favourite mods of all @antonherbst! I'm so sorry I didn't get the others at Paris when I was there...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

Trying out the “Challenge, Priest” Dead Rabbit top-cap. It is a solid piece, so you have no airflow adjustment options, which is a tad bit disappointing. However, it looks great on the copper Kennedy Roundhouse 25 and delivers a super smooth vape. It just clips onto the existing DR deck. This also comes with a knurled copper drip tip, which looks amazing, but who wants to suck on copper?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mahir

Decided to Re-Wick my Hadaly and I forgot how much I love this proficient RDA

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Trying to stealth Vape with a .09ohm coil at work, I’m gonna get fired

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger

All dressed up in white and gold like a blushing bride on her wedding day. Looks great uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mahir

Ooh shiny!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Hadaly still my flavourite 






sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Captain Chaos

First time with some porn in my hand. Damn, this juice is awesome!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

With the minor flaws i just dig the look and vape on this setup.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## KZOR

JsPLAYn said:


> Hadaly still my flavourite


Amen to that.
And with the clear cap she just looks BOSS.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

KZOR said:


> Amen to that.
> And with the clear cap she just looks BOSS.
> View attachment 119418


That driptip tho.. seems @hands pulled a disappearing act on us who Pmed since few months ago 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaun2707

KZOR said:


> Amen to that.
> And with the clear cap she just looks BOSS.
> View attachment 119418



That clear cap with that tip looks the tits!! Nice one Meneer!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaun2707

JsPLAYn said:


> That driptip tho.. seems @hands pulled a disappearing act on us who Pmed since few months ago
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



With you on this brother - also hoping to hear a response soon as well regarding getting a tip or 2 made


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

shaun2707 said:


> With you on this brother - also hoping to hear a response soon as well regarding getting a tip or 2 made
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think we shud try some other guys like beard vikings or twisted tips. . There are guys on forum who PMED hands few months ago and no response at all. I personally sent one end November and not even an acknowledgement 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

JsPLAYn said:


> Hadaly still my flavourite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



That looks amazing. What rda is that on the steam?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

I love this stuff. @Sash a true winner juice this in my books. So great that it took the xxx out of rotation in my ice queen.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

KZOR said:


> Amen to that.
> And with the clear cap she just looks BOSS.
> View attachment 119418



That drip tip tho... it’s on point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> I think we shud try some other guys like beard vikings or twisted tips. . There are guys on forum who PMED hands few months ago and no response at all. I personally sent one end November and not even an acknowledgement
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



Contact bearded Viking Brent Palmer. Think he needs a sample top cap with drip tip first though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Caramia

KZOR said:


> With the minor flaws i just dig the look and vape on this setup.
> View attachment 119417


Have you got plans to do a review?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Caramia said:


> Have you got plans to do a review?


For sure. 
Just a bit hectic during the week as the schools have re-opened but this weekend most certainly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaun2707

KZOR said:


> For sure.
> Just a bit hectic during the week as the schools have re-opened but this weekend most certainly.



Awesome - will be following! Looks good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

antonherbst said:


> That looks amazing. What rda is that on the steam?


Hey man thanks.. its the hadaly with a beauty ring

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

My trusty co-pilot 



Disclaimer : yes I waited till I reached my destination before posting.

DON'T DRIVE AND TEXT

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Nailedit77



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Cobrali

Have been using this since last saturday til now..60mls of fantasi mango and it isn't finished yet! I need much more vape breaks!





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Muttaqeen

I legit can’t get enough of this juice!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Three years and still together

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Stosta

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Three years and still together
> View attachment 119506


I'm using my Subtank Mini as I write this!

I was such a Kangertech fanboy back in the day. I wouldn't buy anything that wasn't Kangertech!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Jp1905

Muttaqeen said:


> View attachment 119502
> I legit can’t get enough of this juice!!!



I think I need to buy some of it...just a hell of a drive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Muttaqeen

Jp1905 said:


> I think I need to buy some of it...just a hell of a drive
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perhaps we can make a plan next week boet, i can go get it for you then we can meet somewhere etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Isn't Lowkey Vape lounge going to stock Null it in northern suburbs? 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muttaqeen

JsPLAYn said:


> Isn't Lowkey Vape lounge going to stock Null it in northern suburbs?
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


 no clue, you would have to confirm with Erwin on that bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bling time! I love Gold!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gold, Gold and more Gold. What a Magpie! Gold Flave 22, Gold Dotmod Squonk, 3 x Nuggets, Gold Skyline and Gold trimmed Vapor Giant!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst

Some pocket rocket action at home. 
Love the skyclone and minivolt combination.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## rogue zombie

Rob Fisher said:


> Gold, Gold and more Gold. What a Magpie! Gold Flave 22, Gold Dotmod Squonk, 3 x Nuggets, Gold Skyline and Gold trimmed Vapor Giant!
> View attachment 119522



Glutton

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

24 carot magic ...






sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## veecee

My vape, with my new car keys. Good times!





Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## R87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rafique

Loving these drip tips

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## acorn

SS Workhorses





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## TheV

Ohms up and running! Thanks @Amir

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Amir

TheV said:


> Ohms up and running! Thanks @Amir



You're most welcome

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nailedit77

The weekend team

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

Courtesy of @Petrus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## antonherbst

Amir said:


> Courtesy of @Petrus
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is pretty. 

You now have a perfect pair. 

Reo mini (black) + Gloom (black) = me being green with envy. Pls post o photo if you can.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Weekend setups ready.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Travelling light today!


But no compromise on the flavour!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Amir

antonherbst said:


> That is pretty.
> 
> You now have a perfect pair.
> 
> Reo mini (black) + Gloom (black) = me being green with envy. Pls post o photo if you can.



I don't think I have a photo of you being green with envy... But I can maybe do the next best thing and put a pic of the Gloom and Reo together

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Switched up to some vanilla custard @phatbastardjuice special reserve McMOFO





sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Amir said:


> I don't think I have a photo of you being green with envy... But I can maybe do the next best thing and put a pic of the Gloom and Reo together








For @antonherbst



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> For @antonherbst
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That black reo tho .. powdercoat that atty bro.. murder it out 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> That black reo tho .. powdercoat that atty bro.. murder it out
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



Need to find someone that can do it for me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> Need to find someone that can do it for me


A jeweller maybe? ....

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> A jeweller maybe? ....
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



Will see next month... I'm tired of January already

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Amir said:


> For @antonherbst
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you. That is a beautiful pair.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

antonherbst said:


> Thank you. That is a beautiful pair.



Always a pleasure man... Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_r

Amir said:


> For @antonherbst
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Dibs on that reo if you ever selling  been looking for a mini sl for ages

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Vape_r said:


> Dibs on that reo if you ever selling  been looking for a mini sl for ages



i might be selling... Talk to me next week lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_r

Amir said:


> i might be selling... Talk to me next week lol


Will do

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

I can do this all day!




Regards

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905

Raindance said:


> I can do this all day!
> 
> View attachment 119607
> 
> 
> Regards



That Castle Free is the best alcohol free beer around!Just pity that they are not actually “free”!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Jp1905 said:


> That Castle Free is the best alcohol free beer around!Just pity that they are not actually “free”!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True, actually not bad at all. I feel my last remaing vice may be on its way out as well. Old Oak Spar had a huge stock of them Thursday. Bought a six pack to sample it and not sorry i did.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is one stunning combination Mr Fisher!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Ready for the night!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## shaun2707

Looking good bud- that Monark is kwaai!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SthrnMixer

Rocking the 30mm's today.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## vicTor

SthrnMixer said:


> Rocking the 30mm's today.



@SthrnMixer note you reside is the US ?

sorry, sent before finished, are you ex-SA perhaps ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SthrnMixer

vicTor said:


> @SthrnMixer note you reside is the US ?
> 
> sorry, sent before finished, are you ex-SA perhaps ?


No, never even visited SA before, although I'd love to one day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

SthrnMixer said:


> No, never even visited SA before, although I'd love to one day!


You will love SA, it is the best place in the world with the most amazing people.

The only downside may be that once you have tasted a proper braai (barbecue) on a wood fire in the middle of the bush, and tasted some mampoer (distilled SA specialty) you may never want to return to where you were living!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

cool


SthrnMixer said:


> No, never even visited SA before, although I'd love to one day!



cool, well thanks for engaging with us here in S.A.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Reo Black and RM2

Morning mouth to lung 

Despite trying many MTL options nothing beats this for MTL tobaccoes for me

Serving up JOOSE-E-LIQZ Havana Nightz. Such a glorious juice

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Happy weekend everyone!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

TheV said:


> Happy weekend everyone!


 Lovely sophisticated setups u have there . I so much want to try a skyline/skyclone ..the only off put is its height .. now I see the skydrop  is it a kit that converts a skyline to a lower profile look? Or is it a diferent tank all in all and lastly as I can't afford an authentic skyline, will skydrop kits be avail for the skyclone aswel?

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

JsPLAYn said:


> Lovely sophisticated setups u have there . I so much want to try a skyline/skyclone ..the only off put is its height .. now I see the skydrop  is it a kit that converts a skyline to a lower profile look? Or is it a diferent tank all in all and lastly as I can't afford an authentic skyline, will skydrop kits be avail for the skyclone aswel?
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


Its definitely quite a tall atty ... especially with the tips that I put on it  but I definitely don't mind the height.
The Skyline Drop kit is a conversion to the Skyline, not a tank in itself.
Yes indeed, Coppervape already has Skyline Drop kits out.
I believe @BumbleBee will be bringing some in for us!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

TheV said:


> Its definitely quite a tall atty ... especially with the tips that I put on it  but I definitely don't mind the height.
> The Skyline Drop kit is a conversion to the Skyline, not a tank in itself.
> Yes indeed, Coppervape already has Skyline Drop kits out.
> I believe @BumbleBee will be bringing some in for us!


Thanks bro. I shud look into it asap. My vape style has change tremendously over pass 3 months. I'm only using 22mm single coil rdas and I prefer a restricted lung hit .. I hope skyline can provide as most rtas now are too airy . And I definitely don't want MTL .. man I wish they still sold the crius V3 new 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## TheV

JsPLAYn said:


> Thanks bro. I shud look into it asap. My vape style has change tremendously over pass 3 months. I'm only using 22mm single coil rdas and I prefer a restricted lung hit .. I hope skyline can provide as most rtas now are too airy . And I definitely don't want MTL .. man I wish they still sold the crius V3 new
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


My pleasure sir. Considering what you mentioned above I absolutely think the Skyline is something you should try out. It definitely fits the bill.
I find it has the perfect draw with the largest (single slot) restrictor and the airflow all the way open. Perfect restricted lung hit for me.
Hopefully one day I can get an authentic ... but for now the Coppervape is great!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Reo Black and RM2
> 
> Morning mouth to lung
> 
> Despite trying many MTL options nothing beats this for MTL tobaccoes for me
> 
> Serving up JOOSE-E-LIQZ Havana Nightz. Such a glorious juice



I think I need to give the RM2 another shot... But I need to receive it already coiled so I can see what I was doing wrong the first time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar

Actually amazed at how well this little iCare Mini performs with this juice at higher nic. Add to that the included PCC charging station, the cheap as chips price and replacement coils and IMHO it’s a winner for that person wanting to stop smoking on a budget...Excellent for stealth vaping too.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JsPLAYn

Blissful @thecoilcompanyza











sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> I think I need to give the RM2 another shot... But I need to receive it already coiled so I can see what I was doing wrong the first time



Id love you to try it out @Amir with a nice strong 50/50 tobacco
Mtl bliss (for me)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Id love you to try it out @Amir with a nice strong 50/50 tobacco
> Mtl bliss (for me)



Looking forward to the next meet up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaun2707

JsPLAYn said:


> Blissful @thecoilcompanyza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



Looks good bud... 
Where did you pick them single coil kits up down here?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

So i found this fruit growing in my garden today after some Google work I took the plunge and ate it. It's not a dragon fruit but looks like one.


These is the flower. It only oppens at night and by morning it's dead. It's called 
queen of the night.



The fruit is nice and sweet almost like a kiwi.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

shaun2707 said:


> Looks good bud...
> Where did you pick them single coil kits up down here?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey thanks bud .. i got it via Jody aka phat bastard juice who received it from Riaan coil company. I do think vape cartel and Mr and Mrs vape stocks them

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## RynoP

not the best but got to do for now. the griffin tank is good the mod not so much

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Jp1905

Lazy Sunday morning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Cornelius

RynoP said:


> View attachment 119689
> not the best but got to do for now. the griffin tank is good the mod not so much


That is a great mod mate. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Cornelius said:


> That is a great mod mate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


One of the best mods ive owned

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Mölly FTW

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver

That looks super @JsPLAYn 
Is that a Flave on top?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Silver said:


> That looks super @JsPLAYn
> Is that a Flave on top?


Thanks @Silver ... Yes sir the flave 22 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Loaded with the very last of my Blackbird @Silver.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Loaded with the very last of my Blackbird @Silver.



Thanks @Andre 
What a lovely photo!

And what a great homage to such a great juice.
Am just so very sad about the lack of availability of this gem
It actually makes me want to cry, seriously

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RynoP

Cornelius said:


> That is a great mod mate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


I have quite alot of miss firing with my mod and the battery cover keeps poping open on me.


----------



## JsPLAYn

Simplified flavour chasing . 0.52ohm at 35 watts





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Mahir

JsPLAYn said:


> Simplified flavour chasing . 0.52ohm at 35 watts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters



The pocket rocket

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## BioHAZarD

@Silver 's hadaly adventure inspired me to pull her out again





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

Jp1905 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lit AF?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

Stosta said:


> Lit AF?



Moondrops on Ice @Stosta, but I guess it could almost be F#ckboi too as its roughly the same profile 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Jp1905 said:


> Moondrops on Ice @Stosta, but I guess it could almost be F#ckboi too as its roughly the same profile
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And it's good? I need to add it to my list?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any luck overall @Rob Fisher ? I enjoy gambling waayyyyy too much to step foot in a casino!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Any luck overall @Rob Fisher ? I enjoy gambling waayyyyy too much to step foot in a casino!



No luck. Had a good run last night and then saw mielie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kelsey like the Queen of Sheba. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> No luck. Had a good run last night and then saw mielie.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bummer. Well at least then that means that the universe owes you a payout!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

Stosta said:


> And it's good? I need to add it to my list?



Very good @Stosta! Just be prepared,buy yourself a small KFC softserve first,and shove the whole top part of the ice cream down your throat in one go...thats about how cold the Moondrops on Ice make your throat,brain freeze of note!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Jp1905 said:


> Very good @Stosta! Just be prepared,buy yourself a small KFC softserve first,and shove the whole top part of the ice cream down your throat in one go...thats about how cold the Moondrops on Ice make your throat,brain freeze of note!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sounds like my kind of juice!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have to say the Vapor Giant Mini V4 has been a real winner on this trip. Coupled with a 26650 Vapedroid and a 15ml little bottle of Red Pill. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## BioHAZarD

Jp1905 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that molly

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

Some office work and my unicorn mod keeping me company.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## antonherbst

Still in my hands and propably will not leave my side for a couple weeks to come still. 

Gloom + wasp rda + apex = heaven
Frosties for breakfast = lekkerest breakfast
Nescafe gold for a wake up = most amazing coffee

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Still in my hands and propably will not leave my side for a couple weeks to come still.
> 
> Gloom + wasp rda + apex = heaven
> Frosties for breakfast = lekkerest breakfast
> Nescafe gold for a wake up = most amazing coffee
> View attachment 119878


Congrats @antonherbst! Enjoy the Gloom. It sure is a beauty

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Congrats @antonherbst! Enjoy the Gloom. It sure is a beauty



And it vapes like a beauty too. I am glad i took the plunge and got it. Super easy to work with. Amazing sqounk and the fact that i can fit any bf rda on it makes it so versatile.

And thanks @TheV you know how much i wanted this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

BioHAZarD said:


> Love that molly



Thank you,by far the best money I have spent on vape gear!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Jp1905 said:


> Thank you,by far the best money I have spent on vape gear!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you know where to find me if you sell one day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

BioHAZarD said:


> you know where to find me if you sell one day



Im gonna grab some popcorn and wait for the other dibsters to start throwing rocks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Picked this up last week from Vape Cartel on one of their Daly Deals...





Still trying to get used to the whole mech mod thing. It is pretty tricky trying to figure out builds that work. I did one with 24g NI80, and while it came out about as low as I'm prepared to go (0.25) there was too much wire in there for it to heat up properly.

In this one I have a fancy coil of some sorts, and while it is a 0.35 coil, it is heating up a lot better than my previous attempt.

Thanks @KieranD , and thanks to @Imperator for the tasty juice!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## antonherbst

Stosta said:


> Picked this up last week from Vape Cartel on one of their Daly Deals...
> 
> View attachment 119899
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to get used to the whole mech mod thing. It is pretty tricky trying to figure out builds that work. I did one with 24g NI80, and while it came out about as low as I'm prepared to go (0.25) there was too much wire in there for it to heat up properly.
> 
> In this one I have a fancy coil of some sorts, and while it is a 0.35 coil, it is heating up a lot better than my previous attempt.
> 
> Thanks @KieranD , and thanks to @Imperator for the tasty juice!!



That is pretty. Happy vapes on it @Stosta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Stosta said:


> Picked this up last week from Vape Cartel on one of their Daly Deals...
> 
> View attachment 119899
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to get used to the whole mech mod thing. It is pretty tricky trying to figure out builds that work. I did one with 24g NI80, and while it came out about as low as I'm prepared to go (0.25) there was too much wire in there for it to heat up properly.
> 
> In this one I have a fancy coil of some sorts, and while it is a 0.35 coil, it is heating up a lot better than my previous attempt.
> 
> Thanks @KieranD , and thanks to @Imperator for the tasty juice!!



That is pretty. Happy vapes on it @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Started the morning with the good all coffee and cookies vape in the gloom. 



Then i tested to see if the goon v1,5 bf pin works on the v1 and fiola it does. And man on man. I might have just found a second rda that works wornders on the gloom. 


Single coil with my last xxx in. (Not red pill)

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

antonherbst said:


> Started the morning with the good all coffee and cookies vape in the gloom.
> View attachment 119989
> 
> 
> Then i tested to see if the goon v1,5 bf pin works on the v1 and fiola it does. And man on man. I might have just found a second rda that works wornders on the gloom.
> View attachment 119990
> 
> Single coil with my last xxx in. (Not red pill)


Congratulations on the gloom meneer, many happy clouds to you. It looks great with either of the two RDA's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Room Fogger said:


> Congratulations on the gloom meneer, many happy clouds to you. It looks great with either of the two RDA's.


It is a stunner of a mod and with the goon v1 and wasp it just knocks anything out the park with flavor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

OG Goon FTW






Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

acorn said:


> OG Goon FTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk



Diference between 22 and 24 mm version?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Stosta said:


> Picked this up last week from Vape Cartel on one of their Daly Deals...
> 
> View attachment 119899
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to get used to the whole mech mod thing. It is pretty tricky trying to figure out builds that work. I did one with 24g NI80, and while it came out about as low as I'm prepared to go (0.25) there was too much wire in there for it to heat up properly.
> 
> In this one I have a fancy coil of some sorts, and while it is a 0.35 coil, it is heating up a lot better than my previous attempt.
> 
> Thanks @KieranD , and thanks to @Imperator for the tasty juice!!


try some 26gauge as a single parallel coil. ramps up much faster

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## acorn

@antonherbst I use the 22 with 1 or 2 airflow hole open for a more restrictive flavour LH, 24 with 2/3 airholes open bigger builds for a more airy vape. Would say the 22 is a little more flavourfull if its not my mind playing tricks, still to do a identical build to truly distinguish the difference. Like em both!

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

BioHAZarD said:


> try some 26gauge as a single parallel coil. ramps up much faster


Nichrome?

I think I have some of that lying around!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Stosta said:


> Nichrome?
> 
> I think I have some of that lying around!


yeah u can
I just used some kanthal. nichrome would ramp faster. I think mine came out to abt 0.45 5 or 6 wraps 3mm ID

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

BioHAZarD said:


> yeah u can
> I just used some kanthal. nichrome would ramp faster. I think mine came out to abt 0.45 5 or 6 wraps 3mm ID


Will definitely give it a go! Thanks guy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Some change to my vape for now. Stil love this mech and riot setup. 



Last of the peach pie in my collection being vaped now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Yay! My trusty SM22 FINALLY back in action after many months without a mod. Massive thanks to @Silver and @BumbleBee
Absolutely love this setup. Im in heaven. And the milk tart from Bumblebee is bliss. I have finally found a vendor that cares about his customers!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Muttaqeen

Just trying to balance on this late shift

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

acorn said:


> OG Goon FTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk





Agreed!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rafique

These gusto pods hit like a beast, nice throat hit

Tight 
Medium
And wide open airflow, ready for the evening out

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius

Life is great. Superb BB and Red pill for the win....





Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Cornelius said:


> Life is great. Superb BB and Red pill for the win....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



How many of those do you own now? 

Very nice looking bb there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius

Only the 2nd one now. But not the end. lol
Green one wanted next. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Cornelius said:


> Only the 2nd one now. But not the end. lol
> Green one wanted next.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



They are amazing devices. Happy vapes on it Cor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

My main vape since Tuesday.




After a long search for a MTL setup that "does" it for me, this is sheer happiness. I've been MTL'ing like a pro, so much so that I hardly do any DL hits anymore. The REO mini with its 1000mAh battery and 3.5ml juice bottle lasts as long in MTL mode as a 2500mAh 5ml setup does in DL mode. Capacity is really not a problem.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

SmokeyJoe said:


> Yay! My trusty SM22 FINALLY back in action after many months without a mod. Massive thanks to @Silver and @BumbleBee
> Absolutely love this setup. Im in heaven. And the milk tart from Bumblebee is bliss. I have finally found a vendor that cares about his customers!
> View attachment 120026



Oh that is marvellous @SmokeyJoe 
So glad for you!
Enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> My main vape since Tuesday.
> 
> View attachment 120040
> 
> 
> After a long search for a MTL setup that "does" it for me, this is sheer happiness. I've been MTL'ing like a pro, so much so that I hardly do any DL hits anymore. The REO mini with its 1000mAh battery and 3.5ml juice bottle lasts as long in MTL mode as a 2500mAh 5ml setup does in DL mode. Capacity is really not a problem.
> 
> Regards




Super @Raindance and wishing you well with it. 

Almost snap - except not the atty. 

My Reo Mini Scud Missile. It has about a 22mg high octane Tobacco juice blend inside and it's glorious. With a simple coil. Love it. So comfy in the hand too!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

Muttaqeen said:


> View attachment 120033
> Just trying to balance on this late shift



awesome pic !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Silver said:


> Super @Raindance and wishing you well with it.
> 
> Almost snap - except not the atty.
> 
> My Reo Mini Scud Missile. It has about a 22mg high octane Tobacco juice blend inside and it's glorious. With a simple coil. Love it. So comfy in the hand too!



hi @Silver Sir,

very nice mod indeed, would just like to know, the 22mg juice, do you do that like on a daily basis ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

And they all need a refill

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## antonherbst

Raindance said:


> My main vape since Tuesday.
> 
> View attachment 120040
> 
> 
> After a long search for a MTL setup that "does" it for me, this is sheer happiness. I've been MTL'ing like a pro, so much so that I hardly do any DL hits anymore. The REO mini with its 1000mAh battery and 3.5ml juice bottle lasts as long in MTL mode as a 2500mAh 5ml setup does in DL mode. Capacity is really not a problem.
> 
> Regards





Silver said:


> Super @Raindance and wishing you well with it.
> 
> Almost snap - except not the atty.
> 
> My Reo Mini Scud Missile. It has about a 22mg high octane Tobacco juice blend inside and it's glorious. With a simple coil. Love it. So comfy in the hand too!



I raise you both a mini

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

GregF said:


> View attachment 120044
> 
> And they all need a refill



Such a lovely trio there @GregF 
I know what you mean when they all need pitstopping. Hehe
I dont like it when they all coincide like that. Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

vicTor said:


> hi @Silver Sir,
> 
> very nice mod indeed, would just like to know, the 22mg juice, do you do that like on a daily basis ?



Thanks @vicTor 

Ive had this mod since May 2014 so its nearly 4 years now
The only problem it gave me was that my old set of 4 batteries got tired and it wasnt easy to find new ones.
Lol

I always have a strong juice in this mod and i do use it almost every day.
The strong juice suits it because i have a tame simple coil in there - i think about 1 ohm - and it suits the battery for me. With my new batteries im getting a good vape to almost empty which lasts me about 2/3 days at the rate i use this one. Just a few toots here and there - and its nice and strong.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Muttaqeen

vicTor said:


> awesome pic !!!


Thanks man... boredom at work has me doing crazy things lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Raindance said:


> My main vape since Tuesday.
> 
> View attachment 120040
> 
> 
> After a long search for a MTL setup that "does" it for me, this is sheer happiness. I've been MTL'ing like a pro, so much so that I hardly do any DL hits anymore. The REO mini with its 1000mAh battery and 3.5ml juice bottle lasts as long in MTL mode as a 2500mAh 5ml setup does in DL mode. Capacity is really not a problem.
> 
> Regards


Beautiful mod!

Nice juice as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Silver said:


> Thanks @vicTor
> 
> Ive had this mod since May 2014 so its nearly 4 years now
> The only problem it gave me was that my old set of 4 batteries got tired and it wasnt easy to find new ones.
> Lol
> 
> I always have a strong juice in this mod and i do use it almost every day.
> The strong juice suits it because i have a tame simple coil in there - i think about 1 ohm - and it suits the battery for me. With my new batteries im getting a good vape to almost empty which lasts me about 2/3 days at the rate i use this one. Just a few toots here and there - and its nice and strong.



thanks for the reply, I hope to bump into you at vapecon18 and have a toot of 22mg with you !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## r0ckf1re

The squonk life finally

@Jengz






Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Paul33 said:


> Beautiful mod!
> 
> Nice juice as well


Thanks @Paul33.

Mixed 20ml last night but doubt its going to make it to fully steeped. Nice as is so at least I can now confidently mix another two 50ml bottles hoping one gets to steep at least 28 days. Maybe I should mix 4...

Great recipe, thanks!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Raindance said:


> Thanks @Paul33.
> 
> Mixed 20ml last night but doubt its going to make it to fully steeped. Nice as is so at least I can now confidently mix another two 50ml bottles hoping one gets to steep at least 28 days. Maybe I should mix 4...
> 
> Great recipe, thanks!
> 
> Regards


I’m glad you liking it. It’s so simple but just so tasty

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

uip


Raindance said:


> Thanks @Paul33.
> 
> Mixed 20ml last night but doubt its going to make it to fully steeped. Nice as is so at least I can now confidently mix another two 50ml bottles hoping one gets to steep at least 28 days. Maybe I should mix 4...
> 
> Great recipe, thanks!
> 
> Regards[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Raindance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @Paul33.
> 
> Mixed 20ml last night but doubt its going to make it to fully steeped. Nice as is so at least I can now confidently mix another two 50ml bottles hoping one gets to steep at least 28 days. Maybe I should mix 4...
> 
> Great recipe, thanks!
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup, I couldn't wait either. ...lol
> 
> Mix 6 x 50ml
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

vicTor said:


> thanks for the reply, I hope to bump into you at vapecon18 and have a toot of 22mg with you !



That would be great!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz

r0ckf1re said:


> The squonk life finally
> 
> @Jengz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Loving it pal! Hope its doing the squonk life justice the way it did it for me!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## r0ckf1re

Jengz said:


> Loving it pal! Hope its doing the squonk life justice the way it did it for me!


It's awsome. Really enjoying it. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> That would be great!



Another victim to the 22mg hit. 

I have survived it before.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

A few rebuilds and rewicks and a couple of new builds so a few items in my hand today!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> A few rebuilds and rewicks and a couple of new builds so a few items in my hand today!
> View attachment 120131
> View attachment 120132
> View attachment 120133
> View attachment 120134
> View attachment 120135


is that the pharaoh mini @Rob Fisher?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> is that the pharaoh mini @Rob Fisher?



Yes it is @Paul33.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

300mls of @BumbleBee's glorious lychee goodness!
Should keep me busy for about a week...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33

Darth Vaper said:


> 300mls of @BumbleBee's glorious lychee goodness!
> Should keep me busy for about a week...
> View attachment 120149


I’ve heard good things @Darth Vaper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

Paul33 said:


> I’ve heard good things @Darth Vaper


Half of me wants to shout about it from the rooftops. The other half wants it to be my best-kept secret.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33

Darth Vaper said:


> Half of me wants to shout about it from the rooftops. The other half wants it to be my best-kept secret.


Talk in a sort of loud voice from the first floor. Problem solved.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes it is @Paul33.


It looks good. 

Interest piqued

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darth Vaper

Paul33 said:


> Talk in a sort of loud voice from the first floor. Problem solved.


Or... like I don't want anyone to know that there are only 3 x 100ml bottles left on the site. And yet here I am putting it out there

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33

Darth Vaper said:


> Or... like I don't want anyone to know that there are only 3 x 100ml bottles left on the site. And yet here I am putting it out there


If I didn’t have a mountain of diy goodies arriving today I might have gone and bought your little secret

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival

Got the Azeroth RTA on my Minikin V1.5!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Enjoying some MTL hard hitting Black Note Forte NET juice in the Siren 2 on the Vapeman Steam Engine.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## GregF

Andre said:


> Enjoying some MTL hard hitting Black Note Forte NET juice in the Siren 2 on the Vapeman Steam Engine.


Aah I wanted to ask you what you thought of that black note. I think you got it a while ago if I remember correctly

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> Aah I wanted to ask you what you thought of that black note. I think you got it a while ago if I remember correctly
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Yeah, got some eventually. They had a burglary so did not get the one I wanted (Quartet) and nic strength selection very limited. Anyhow, tried to contact the vendor a few time afterwards, but no response.
The juices are not bad at all, but not in the class of the Tarks Select Reserve line or Withchers Brew Blackbird. Almost too ashy realism. But great for an occasional change of pace. Tried Prelude, Forte and Solo. Forte is my favourite. Solo (menthol) also good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## username42164

Asvape Michael with uwell valyrian settin on it soon.....as for now tpriv with tfv8 baby beast and some kilo tru blue delicioso juice in there 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf

Gizmo said:


> I currently vape on Itaste SVD with protank 2. I also have evic but feel that the feel of the SVD is nicer to hold even though it doesn't have all the gadgetry. I also have put in 4500mah battery in the SVD so I suppose that also plays a roll on how much I enjoy it.
> 
> [rsvp=19]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]


@Gizmo Over 16200 posts later, just to see how mods have changed, and hand checks and whats in your hand right now.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## username42164

Smok Tpriv with tru blue kilo juice...ik boring right? Haha....got an Asvape Michael walking dead edition in the mail otw though 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

Wham bam thank you ma'am.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## shaun2707

Spyro said:


> Wham bam thank you ma'am.
> View attachment 120283



Those panels are sick bud!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bass fishing Club Competition tomorrow! Maiden voyage for the Poo. All that is needed for a day on the water are two BB's!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Jp1905

Rob Fisher said:


> Bass fishing Club Competition tomorrow! Maiden voyage for the Poo. All that is needed for a day on the water are two BB's!
> View attachment 120309



Oom Rob,interesting thing,my brother is more of a carp guy,hes been rashing me to mix some no nic juice for him to fish with...do you think it would work?Im worried it could harm the fish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jp1905 said:


> Oom Rob,interesting thing,my brother is more of a carp guy,hes been rashing me to mix some no nic juice for him to fish with...do you think it would work?Im worried it could harm the fish.



The water quality of our dams are so bad these days I doubt a little VG/PG and some nic would make a row of beans difference to the fishies!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Bass fishing Club Competition tomorrow! Maiden voyage for the Poo. All that is needed for a day on the water are two BB's!
> View attachment 120309



Enjoy the fooshing @Rob Fisher !
Those bbs look gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

The Golf said:


> @Gizmo Over 16200 posts later, just to see how mods have changed, and hand checks and whats in your hand right now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Indeed @The Golf 
Cant believe how much the vaping devices have changed

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

Still got the SVA sadly it died but this is what it looks like with the Skyline

Who still has their first regulated device show and tell

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JsPLAYn

Today's carryons





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro

Off to the winelands today!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Lazy Sundays

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Amir

Squonking Sunday’s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33

Yummy yumminess

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro

When you tell your friend you got new juice...




When you tell him it's a menthol...




When he tries it...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11 | Funny 10


----------



## TheV

Ohmsmium + Zig18:





Thanks to @Zister for producing this RTA and for taking the effort to make it even better.
I received some modified bits from him on Friday and I must say it is now one fantastic flavor machine... I've been chain-vaping it all day. I just can't get enough!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## antonherbst

Amir said:


> Squonking Sunday’s
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That looks amazingly fitting with each other. The 2 best squonkers on the market in my honest opinion.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Amir

Trying to be all sophisticated and calm at the end of Januworry. 

Went with a .35 ohm 5 wrap alien from the hadaly for a DL experiment as opposed to the usual .5ohm ss coil for MTL and I have to say I’m pleasantly surprised. Didn’t put the coil high up as I usually do for throat hit but rather nestled the coil low down all neat and tidy between the posts. Threw in some Norse Gods Freja 3mg juice and about 5 drops of 36mg nic cloud burst PG. @Silver this is really, really good. 

Pic of coil to follow for reference purposes







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stosta

Spyro said:


> When you tell your friend you got new juice...
> 
> View attachment 120379
> 
> 
> When you tell him it's a menthol...
> 
> View attachment 120380
> 
> 
> When he tries it...
> 
> View attachment 120381


Post of the month!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marek_710

I pick you!!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro

I nearly had my hand bitten off trying to get my mod back! They hiss like cats


Marek_710 said:


> I pick you!!!!
> View attachment 120448



Love those wraps. Available locally? And in different monsters?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Cheap ass squonking

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Cornelius

Spyro said:


> When you tell your friend you got new juice...
> 
> View attachment 120379
> 
> 
> When you tell him it's a menthol...
> 
> View attachment 120380
> 
> 
> When he tries it...
> 
> View attachment 120381


That is the best post in a very long time.
Do you work with them? I absolutely love owls. We have 2 that frequent our roof top, I lay in bed at night and listen to them for hours.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marek_710

Hey @Spyro, There at H2Vape and i sure hope they bring out the hole gang 

https://h2vape-boksburg.myshopify.com/collections/batteries-1/products/battery-wraps-assorted

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro

Cornelius said:


> That is the best post in a very long time.
> Do you work with them? I absolutely love owls. We have 2 that frequent our roof top, I lay in bed at night and listen to them for hours.



Not at all, they are plentiful in my area but it's very hard to get a sighting. However, this photo was taken at butterfly world - just outside of Cape Town. They have a very large exotic animal collection, mostly rescues.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Office check for the day.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Cornelius

New panels ! 
Now just waiting for the tips






Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius

Can't see anything beating these combinations easily. My ADV's and gorgeous to boot.





Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Cornelius said:


> Can't see anything beating these combinations easily. My ADV's and gorgeous to boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


I like the way your juices even seem to match your mods! Great job @Cornelius !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

This was mom and babies of the owls that bred on my property back in 2008. And just to keep to the topic - I had one of the babies in my hand - it fell out of the nest and I had to put it back. 










Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Mahir

Got the Berserker mini MTL RTA and its great. Also got this beautiful hands tip for my Hadaly so I don't burn my lips lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rafique

Mahir said:


> Got the Berserker mini MTL RTA and its great. Also got this beautiful hands tip for my Hadaly so I don't burn my lips lol
> 
> View attachment 120547
> View attachment 120549
> View attachment 120550
> View attachment 120551



How's the berserker compared to the siren if u have tried both, if not how do u find the mini

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Doing some mix and match today. Giving the flave a run because I got new coils for it 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Yagya

my daily drivers

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

Amir said:


> Doing some mix and match today. Giving the flave a run because I got new coils for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I raise you my Gloom

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

antonherbst said:


> I raise you my Gloom
> View attachment 120590



I would've raised you my helmet but I don't have one anymore since I stopped riding my bike to work

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Caramia

Blast of the past, still quite cool:

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Caramia said:


> Blast of the past, still quite cool:
> View attachment 120594


she lives

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Caramia said:


> Blast of the past, still quite cool:
> View attachment 120594


Winner little mods the mini volt. Mariska my wife absolutely love her little pocket rocket

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Caramia

BioHAZarD said:


> she lives


Barely...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 120595


Stunning combination @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Asmodus Colossal and Skyline.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

SX Mini White MX Class with Skyline Skydrop kit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

And for me probably the most exciting vape mail today was getting my grubby little paws on another set of Sting Prod Panels from France!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Cobrali

The new stalker from Lit AF is legit! Watermelon and apple! So refreshing for the summer!





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir

Cobrali said:


> The new stalker from Lit AF is legit! Watermelon and apple! So refreshing for the summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



Sounds like a must try juice... I love the rest of the range!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cobrali

Amir said:


> Sounds like a must try juice... I love the rest of the range!!


Definitely! The watermelon is so fresh in this one!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

@antonherbst you were definitely right, this juice is goooooood

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Cobrali said:


> The new stalker from Lit AF is legit! Watermelon and apple! So refreshing for the summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


What is it with the "Af" comment with the yanks? Can someone tell me what it means as its irritating the living crap out of me as every second post on twitter has "Af" in it. As am afrikaner "Af" means something is not right/legal

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

SmokeyJoe said:


> What is it with the "Af" comment with the yanks? Can someone tell me what it means as its irritating the living crap out of me as every second post on twitter has "Af" in it. As am afrikaner "Af" means something is not right/legal


It stands for "as f****" and refers to a significant amount of something...

"That Ghost Pepper was hot AF!"

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Managing a beer two nights in a row! Getting this parenting thing down!!!




Juice is amazing, beer was too bitter for my little buds!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

Stosta said:


> Managing a beer two nights in a row! Getting this parenting thing down!!!
> 
> View attachment 120665
> 
> 
> Juice is amazing, beer was too bitter for my little buds!



As a new parent, you shouldn’t let go of yourself and let the baby dictate your lifestyle. Granted there will be compromises and some areas will need a complete make over but there’s always that one thing that you should hold on to... something you enjoy doing for you... otherwise, before u know it, you’re 35 years old, driving a Chrysler grand voyager or similar, your socks don’t even match anymore and you wonder what happened to your life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Amir said:


> As a new parent, you shouldn’t let go of yourself and let the baby dictate your lifestyle. Granted there will be compromises and some areas will need a complete make over but there’s always that one thing that you should hold on to... something you enjoy doing for you... otherwise, before u know it, you’re 35 years old, driving a Chrysler grand voyager or similar, your socks don’t even match anymore and you wonder what happened to your life.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nobody has time to match socks, and minivans are very practical

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Amir

BumbleBee said:


> Nobody has time to match socks, and minivans are very practical



Exhibit A @Stosta 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta

Amir said:


> As a new parent, you shouldn’t let go of yourself and let the baby dictate your lifestyle. Granted there will be compromises and some areas will need a complete make over but there’s always that one thing that you should hold on to... something you enjoy doing for you... otherwise, before u know it, you’re 35 years old, driving a Chrysler grand voyager or similar, your socks don’t even match anymore and you wonder what happened to your life.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





BumbleBee said:


> Nobody has time to match socks, and minivans are very practical



Hahaha! It's not my baby that dictates my life, it's my wife.

On the plus side she will gladly take the minivan and leave me with my beloved sedans, and she's way too fussy about socks to ever let me pull that stunt. She has me covered

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! It's not my baby that dictates my life, it's my wife.
> 
> On the plus side she will gladly take the minivan and leave me with my beloved sedans, and she's way too fussy about socks to ever let me pull that stunt. She has me covered


It seems like you've already got it all figured out, you're going to be ok

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta

BumbleBee said:


> It seems like you've already got it all figured out, you're going to be ok


Exactly! How much worse could it possible get?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV

Stosta said:


> Exactly! How much worse could it possible get?


Famous. Last. Words

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! It's not my baby that dictates my life, it's my wife.
> 
> On the plus side she will gladly take the minivan and leave me with my beloved sedans, and she's way too fussy about socks to ever let me pull that stunt. She has me covered


I didn't know uncle @Feliks Karp was so organised and had you all sorted...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta

Christos said:


> I didn't know uncle @Feliks Karp was so organised and had you all sorted...


I was hoping you would forget about your promise to hound me. 

I think it's because he has such small feet, he's overly aware of them and has a desire to control the situation, and the best he can do is match socks to make up for the small feet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> I was hoping you would forget about your promise to hound me.
> 
> I think it's because he has such small feet, he's overly aware of them and has a desire to control the situation, and the best he can do is match socks to make up for the small feet.


Didn't the pregnancy make him up 1 shoe size?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Back on topic 

Reo Mini in my hand with a strong blend of Sunshine Cured Tobaccco. Glorious.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Took the Wizard from Russia out of the display cabinet to polish the brass trim... will be my desk setup for a day or so for a change!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Some Icy Cola to keep me refreshed while at the Acropolis in Athens

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Ruan0.30

Grape chappie on point. Very good notes in this juice. 
You know how long you chewed those grape chappies. Always picky just looking for the purple ones. 

Dead rabbit with @smilelykumeenit (framed staple aliens) - 0.3 ribbon framed by (2) 32ga all fused in 40ga alien NI80 coils just make the juice so good.





Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stosta

Following @Amir 's advice and going for gold! This is nice and sweet @Kaos , you'll love it!

Naked 100 - Brain Freeze
Praxis Banshee for @Clouds4Days 
Cthulhu Shuriken (still an extremely underrated RDA IMO)
And a weissbier from Hout Bay!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Jengz

All blacked out for the formal awards tonight! A man in a tux should be discreet with the cloud they say... it’s all politics I tell you.

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Stosta said:


> Following @Amir 's advice and going for gold! This is nice and sweet @Kaos , you'll love it!
> 
> Naked 100 - Brain Freeze
> Praxis Banshee for @Clouds4Days
> Cthulhu Shuriken (still an extremely underrated RDA IMO)
> And a weissbier from Hout Bay!
> 
> View attachment 120822



Banshee for the win 
Nice pairings Mr @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

A good vape
Lots of gummy sweets
Wasting data on youtube

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## username42164

With the rba on it....lovin the rba the tfv8 came with tbh





Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## username42164

Caramia said:


> Blast of the past, still quite cool:
> View attachment 120594


That brings back memories hahaha
Thanks for posting!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia

username42164 said:


> That brings back memories hahaha
> Thanks for posting!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Pleasure!
I saw it on the shelf, charged it a bit, wicked the Avo 22 = I really was surprised, except the battery life, it is now down to about 30 min on 30 watt, .45 ohm, lasting almost a tank full.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rebel

Molly V2 and Hadaly RDA with VM Red Pill.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

Road trip companion stuck at a stop&go. 




Atleast the vape is better than the weather and the traffic.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## RynoP

@antonherbst come on the weather is awesome. And get off your phone whike driving

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

antonherbst said:


> Road trip companion stuck at a stop&go.
> 
> View attachment 120941
> 
> 
> Atleast the vape is better than the weather and the traffic.



heavy clouds I see

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst

RynoP said:


> @antonherbst come on the weather is awesome. And get off your phone whike driving



I also dont mind the weather. All i want is rain but this drips and draps is not lekker. 
And the photo was taken while is stood stil in the road block.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RynoP

Yeah I know it was at a stop n go  My fav invention in south african road maintanence especially those that last for an hour

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

RynoP said:


> Yeah I know it was at a stop n go  My fav invention in south african road maintanence especially those that last for an hour


They're actually remarkably calming if you take up dripping!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RynoP

Maybe if you are dripping morphine

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## antonherbst

A constuction site does not have lunch time hours. Hard at work.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

Nothing 

A bunch of lonely vapes feeling very neglected:





I've been too sick to vape the last couple of days and I'm gonna be abroad on business for the next 2 weeks ... longest vape break ever!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Pixstar

This juice is simply great. So refreshing on a hot day like today. The tiny Nudge 22 is a flavour machine!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Nothing
> 
> A bunch of lonely vapes feeling very neglected:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been too sick to vape the last couple of days and I'm gonna be abroad on business for the next 2 weeks ... longest vape break ever!



Pass them my way. Ill take good care of them all and make sure they get a good vape while you cant.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Il just leave this here





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

XXX aka Red Pill was tasting too good to put down for something else tonight! This is my ADV setup and is always with me! Subtank Mini and the KBox 200 still going strong after more than two years!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## username42164

antonherbst said:


> Pass them my way. Ill take good care of them all and make sure they get a good vape while you cant.


That kilo tru blue tho  that stuffs bomb!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

To the most reliable mod for me to date, the Smoant Battlestar...and a super juice I tried - in the Bravo...

I say, “cheers!”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Carnival

Blitzen and Sigelei  Enjoying Bertie’s Vapbucco, Honey & Vanilla this eve.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jp1905

This was one monster of a lunch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> Nothing
> 
> A bunch of lonely vapes feeling very neglected:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been too sick to vape the last couple of days and I'm gonna be abroad on business for the next 2 weeks ... longest vape break ever!



Safe travels @TheV !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Juice testing is hard work!
But someone has to do it.
This is the result of having my ADV, experimental Menthol, and some Rodeo by @method1. 
People at work think I'm nuts.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

GerritVisagie said:


> Juice testing is hard work!
> But someone has to do it.
> This is the result of having my ADV, experimental Menthol, and some Rodeo by @method1.
> People at work think I'm nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They look good. Nice setups you have their. Enjoy the vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

GerritVisagie said:


> Juice testing is hard work!
> But someone has to do it.
> This is the result of having my ADV, experimental Menthol, and some Rodeo by @method1.
> People at work think I'm nuts.


Now I need to know what is your ADV? And your first impressions on Rodeo? Please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Andre said:


> Now I need to know what is your ADV? And your first impressions on Rodeo? Please.



I was wondering if you picked up some Rodeo yet. 
Rodeo is a nice strong tobacco, I reckon you'd like!
I get some kind of Cuban cigar flavour, with subtle honey and what I think is something earthy.
It's Flippin awesome in the OG Goon. 

And my ADV is Wayne's P-Ry4u V1.5.
Perfect balance of sweet and subtle tobacco that pairs perfectly with a Windhoek IMO.

Let me know if you want the recipe, but if I recall correctly, you like straight up tobacco


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bush Vaper



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

GerritVisagie said:


> I was wondering if you picked up some Rodeo yet.
> Rodeo is a nice strong tobacco, I reckon you'd like!
> I get some kind of Cuban cigar flavour, with subtle honey and what I think is something earthy.
> It's Flippin awesome in the OG Goon.
> 
> And my ADV is Wayne's P-Ry4u V1.5.
> Perfect balance of sweet and subtle tobacco that pairs perfectly with a Windhoek IMO.
> 
> Let me know if you want the recipe, but if I recall correctly, you like straight up tobacco


Many thanks @GerritVisagie. Yes, my Rodeo is on the road. And, yes, you recall correctly - I like to taste the tobacco.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Narda vs hadaly vs narca showdown 

Forecast for today... Cloudy with a chance of flavor overdose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Amir said:


> Narda vs hadaly vs narca showdown
> 
> Forecast for today... Cloudy with a chance of flavor overdose.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Awesome to know what the outcome would be.

If you ever want to sell the hadaley i am callig dibs on it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Andre said:


> Many thanks @GerritVisagie. Yes, my Rodeo is on the road. And, yes, you recall correctly - I like to taste the tobacco.



Let me know what you think. 
Maybe your palette is more refined than mine, and you can give me some insight into what the Freak I'm tasting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

#MÖLLY





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> Nothing
> 
> A bunch of lonely vapes feeling very neglected:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been too sick to vape the last couple of days and I'm gonna be abroad on business for the next 2 weeks ... longest vape break ever!



@TheV - Hope you are better mate. Enjoy the trip 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

JsPLAYn said:


> #MÖLLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


beauties...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre

GerritVisagie said:


> Let me know what you think.
> Maybe your palette is more refined than mine, and you can give me some insight into what the Freak I'm tasting.


Hehe, my taste buds are old and worn out. Tobaccos are difficult and the adage "taste is subjective" applies more to the tobacco category than any other. Shall try, for sure. Also calling @GregF and @rogue zombie with their superlative tobacco tasting abilities to give us their impressions on Rodeo.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GregF

Andre said:


> Hehe, my taste buds are old and worn out. Tobaccos are difficult and the adage "taste is subjective" applies more to the tobacco category than any other. Shall try, for sure. Also calling @GregF and @rogue zombie with their superlative tobacco tasting abilities to give us their impressions on Rodeo.


Superlative might be taking it a bit far  but it has caught my eye and I will be giving it a bash.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine

My favourite VW mod and RTA set up at present. Smoant Cylon with the Blitzen. And the juice? — A fruit/menthol lovers dream come true! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

antonherbst said:


> Awesome to know what the outcome would be.
> 
> If you ever want to sell the hadaley i am callig dibs on it.



Noted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> Noted


Do me a favour. Turn that hadaly cap and see my name inscribed on inside

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Hehe, my taste buds are old and worn out. Tobaccos are difficult and the adage "taste is subjective" applies more to the tobacco category than any other. Shall try, for sure. Also calling @GregF and @rogue zombie with their superlative tobacco tasting abilities to give us their impressions on Rodeo.



I must of missed this Rodeo. But if its Cuban Cigar, then I will be needing some

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> I must of missed this Rodeo. But if its Cuban Cigar, then I will be needing some


In case your are still looking - a Mr Hardwick's Hardshot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> Do me a favour. Turn that hadaly cap and see my name inscribed on inside
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters



I think it must've faded because I couldn't find it there

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> I think it must've faded because I couldn't find it there


Aaah damit

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## @cliff

Amir said:


> Narda vs hadaly vs narca showdown
> 
> Forecast for today... Cloudy with a chance of flavor overdose.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome. The Narda and Narca clones? Dibs on either when you sell (If they are clones)

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Awesome. The Narda and Narca clones? Dibs on either when you sell (If they are clones)
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



Yes they are clones. Will keep that in mind. I’m leaning towards keeping the narca but I will let you know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10

Amir said:


> Yes they are clones. Will keep that in mind. I’m leaning towards keeping the narca but I will let you know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hey Bud, where did you get the clones from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

jm10 said:


> Hey Bud, where did you get the clones from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi. 3FVape. I just have to say that they are real flavor machines. The narda isn’t the easiest to build but once you get it right it’s magical. The narca is easier to build and provides the same kind of flavor... maybe even slightly better. I see my flave and hadaly in the classifieds soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Gadgetboy

My evening of playing with my toys and just having fun!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Waine

This is what’s Rocking my awesome Friday evening: The “Bonza” RDA with a bit of an under powered engine underneath. And the “Bravo” 24 on top my Smoant “Cylon.” I really like it! The set up is just so, so nice. Heads up to innovation...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shaun2707

Need I say more..... these juices are out of this world. That tip makes such a difference on the Hadaly. 
Thanks again @KZOR!!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

@shaun2707 .... that Hadaly looks 'BOSS" m8.
So glad you are a happier man after your visit. 
Hope IslandStyle suits you palate.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine

Just a quick share... The Kylin is, to me, one of the best RTA’s I have personally vaped on and worked on. We all know the history.... Leaking. Notice at the base of the RDA, that little yellow piece. That’s my leak absorber, cloth O-ring. Once the leak/ condensation problem is solved, I am in my element. They Kylin is the still, for me, the t*ts man!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Cor

Going old school

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JsPLAYn

Matchy matchy 








sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rafique

Todays rotation, manta reload.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mr. B

SthrnMixer said:


>


Nice! Hstone Bane mech mod. Authentic?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Waine said:


> Just a quick share... The Kylin is, to me, one of the best RTA’s I have personally vaped on and worked on. We all know the history.... Leaking. Notice at the base of the RDA, that little yellow piece. That’s my leak absorber, cloth O-ring. Once the leak/ condensation problem is solved, I am in my element. They Kylin is the still, for me, the t*ts man!
> 
> View attachment 121109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



hi @Waine good plan you made there man, so is it just a piece of cloth ? how often do you change it ?

regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

vicTor said:


> hi @Waine good plan you made there man, so is it just a piece of cloth ? how often do you change it ?
> 
> regards



Hi there

I took some thin general purpose yellow cloth. Not that cloth army guys polish their boots with.  Measured 24mm circles on the cloth with a Koki pen, with a shot glass, cut to little yellow wheels, fold in half, cut a v for the 510 pin, and done. I keep 18 at a time, lasts months. 

One cloth keeps the condensation / leaking away after finishing two to 3 tanks. Very effective.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Waine

Having a relaxed Mech evening. Red Pill is so nice it’s....sick man! In a dripper, a tank, in anything. A Great all rounder!




Tried this juice on the right today, by Cosmic Dropz. Even with such an unsuspecting title: “Lollipop”, the juice is really original, and super super smooth. Thoroughly enjoying it. A different, gently, spicy - fruity delight. For me, it’s extremely palatable and not overbearing.







I think I am gravitating to the lower Nic juices lately. I mean, 5 or 4mg is great, especially when the juice is really good — and you want to vape it a lot, without feeling too much Nic hit. 

//uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180203/

d69e0f111b6f134345925fb55c119912.jpg

Well done Cosmic Dropz. Very impressed. The quality is up there with the big guns...







PS - don’t know these guys from a bar of soap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Four setups in operation this weekend...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

A very unexpected new toy





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Quick mid-morning drip session on the Hadaly. Havana Nightz - tasty tobacco. 

Unusual for me at this time of the day. But it's great!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Personally I think the pico is one of the most underrated mods ever created. The size factor plus the drop kit on the skyline makes for one nifty lil pocket rocket flavor machine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

rocking my new setup 
thanks @RenaldoRheeder for the mod.
and @vaporize.co.za for the driptip

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## ettiennedj

So happy with my new mod. Thanks to @Riyaad Mohamed !

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Yagya

old faithful is out and about with me today.
she is still 1 of the lighter 2 battery mods and with the preheating function, still kicks as hard as the newer rivals

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Jp1905

Custom chuff for the Entheon from Mr Twisted Tips.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

I am in love with these 2 amazing setups. 

Wow. Wow. Wow

Flavor and vape for days.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## @cliff

Thought I would give this vertical coil thing a bash Impressed so far!!





Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Morning tobacco MTL with coffee 

Thumper is thumping

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Morning tobacco MTL with coffee
> 
> Thumper is thumping


The hardest hitter on the forum. Enjoy the vape @Silver

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> The hardest hitter on the forum. Enjoy the vape @Silver



Lol @antonherbst

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

A real blast from the past! Vaporesso cCells (Black O-Rings and round holes)! And in a Billet Box! Boom! And no airlocks like I used to get my my Melo 3 Tanks! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Jp1905

Morning coffee with wifey before work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## CosmicDropz

Waine said:


> Having a relaxed Mech evening. Red Pill is so nice it’s....sick man! In a dripper, a tank, in anything. A Great all rounder!
> 
> View attachment 121184
> 
> 
> Tried this juice on the right today, by Cosmic Dropz. Even with such an unsuspecting title: “Lollipop”, the juice is really original, and super super smooth. Thoroughly enjoying it. A different, gently, spicy - fruity delight. For me, it’s extremely palatable and not overbearing.
> 
> View attachment 121185
> 
> 
> View attachment 121186
> 
> 
> I think I am gravitating to the lower Nic juices lately. I mean, 5 or 4mg is great, especially when the juice is really good — and you want to vape it a lot, without feeling too much Nic hit.
> 
> //uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180203/
> 
> d69e0f111b6f134345925fb55c119912.jpg
> 
> Well done Cosmic Dropz. Very impressed. The quality is up there with the big guns...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - don’t know these guys from a bar of soap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the kind words. I am glad you like the juice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kylin Mini Single Coil! Boom!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Jp1905

Rob Fisher said:


> Kylin Mini Single Coil! Boom!
> View attachment 121370



That looks pretty damn cool!Not sure I could ever trust a RTA with the word Kylin attached to it,my Kylin tried to kill me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jp1905 said:


> That looks pretty damn cool!Not sure I could ever trust a RTA with the word Kylin attached to it,my Kylin tried to kill me!



I feel you @Jp1905! I more than hated the original Kylin and would never have ordered this if @BigGuy had not told me I needed to try it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

Silver said:


> Quick mid-morning drip session on the Hadaly. Havana Nightz - tasty tobacco.
> 
> Unusual for me at this time of the day. But it's great!



Is that the Merlin Mini driptip on there ? Probably my most used DT to date also lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Another drip session on the flavourful Hadaly. This time mid afternoon. 

Very nice indeed - this atty

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Another drip session on the flavourful Hadaly. This time mid afternoon.
> 
> Very nice indeed - this atty



Get one of these RSQ squonk mods to drive the Hadaly. It will change your life forever. It’s affordable and effective. Running a .7ohm fused Clapton from @RiaanRed at 40w and it’s slow, cool, smooth flavor all the way. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Amir
I will keep that in mind for when I get a regulated squonker
Your pic looks awesome

Currently, I am using the Hadaly more to taste new juices and for that its great as a dripper....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

So i saved up for 4 months to get myself a vape bad to protect the one thing i have a passion for. So liquids that i received in a comp run by @YeOldeOke, my new fav mod, pico kit that Rob gave me at the goodness of his heart. Dont think ive ever felt so complete

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Yes thats Uno in the background. Me and my daughter's favourite game

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## shaun2707

Man oh man... the flavour off this NarDa is seriously intense. For a clone it is brilliant IMO, would hate to see the what the authentic produces. Coupled with some of @KZOR’s Sublime...... #happydays!!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## antonherbst

shaun2707 said:


> Man oh man... the flavour off this NarDa is seriously intense. For a clone it is brilliant IMO, would hate to see the what the authentic produces. Coupled with some of @KZOR’s Sublime...... #happydays!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Looks awesome Bud. Enjoy the vape. Always good to have a nirvana moment with new gear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bar V3 26650 DNA75C and Gold Skyline!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## antonherbst

Safety files for a new client being made. At least the vape keeps me calm.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

the forum you tube 
and my broken ammit holding up

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KZOR

My silver dream machines.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 6


----------



## antonherbst

KZOR said:


> My silver dream machines.
> 
> View attachment 121607


Rda on the left?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cameron whittle

okay really question Hexohm or Sx mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

KZOR said:


> My silver dream machines.
> 
> View attachment 121607


Rda on the left?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Cameron whittle said:


> okay really question Hexohm or Sx mini


I have never worked with a hexohm but i would say from my own expierence the sx mini is a very good choice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

antonherbst said:


> Rda on the left?


The Sentinel ...... same one as your brother @hands 
He is just lucky enough to own the authentic version

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape_r

Cameron whittle said:


> okay really question Hexohm or Sx mini


Hexohm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Some of the juice @Yiannaki makes being enjoyed with a good old nescafe coffee and rusks in the office this morning with the mech dripper.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Some awesomeness this morning while office work being finilized before the weekend.




@method1 
@Silver

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

That is great @antonherbst !
I still need to try my Miami Ice. Been sitting in the cupboard for too long.
Thanks for the prompt

Your Reo Mini is classic

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> That is great @antonherbst !
> I still need to try my Miami Ice. Been sitting in the cupboard for too long.
> Thanks for the prompt
> 
> Your Reo Mini is classic


Only a pleasure @Silver 

And thanks the reo mini is still in my rotation when i need a good solid restricted lung hit. The ol16 and all white Reo, even battery is a machine of pure vape pleasure.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RynoP

These are amazing!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Jp1905

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 121730



Now that looks awesome!Perfect colour combo,looks super classy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Resin Bubble Tanks for the Skyline... not very matchy matcherson and not pretty at all... but fine for home when I don't want to refill so often!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Cor

This owl squonker is like a hand magnet i cant put it down, loveing every second ime vapeing on it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny

No surprise, Skeleton Key in 18500 mode with a NarDa and some DIY berry mint 25mg nic.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## DaveH

Rob Fisher said:


> Resin Bubble Tanks for the Skyline... not very matchy matcherson and not pretty at all... but fine for home when I don't want to refill so often!
> View attachment 121746
> View attachment 121747



Oh my! Mr @Rob Fisher ............... How could you do that to a Skyline and a gold plated one. 
What is the World coming to.  


DaveH

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Waine

Jp1905 said:


> That looks pretty damn cool!Not sure I could ever trust a RTA with the word Kylin attached to it,my Kylin tried to kill me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Believe me, you can trust the new Kylin Mini. I bought two just from watching the many positive reviews. Amazing — no leaking, no silly juice flow control, just single coil bliss! Contender for the tank of 2108, no doubt! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Flavour machine






sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## McGeezy21

Lazy Saturday

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

Acquired myself a very nice Twisted Tip for my Epetite.
Just looks BOSS now.

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 3


----------



## Waine

Still undecided on the Bravo RTA. It’s OK. Not that fantastic as many claim. 

The Alpha One by VooPoo is a fantastic Mod. A cheapie, but it meets all my needs 95%. Seriously, it’s my go to “minamilistic” VW mod. “Love” the retro look and feel. I don’t even use any of the bells and whistles. 

And some liquid to re hydrate from too much vaping. I only discovered this simple trick recently. Reduces the chance of a headache. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JsPLAYn

Waine said:


> View attachment 121837
> 
> 
> Still undecided on the Bravo RTA. It’s OK. Not that fantastic as many claim.
> 
> The Alpha One by VooPoo is a fantastic Mod. A cheapie, but it meets all my needs 95%. Seriously, it’s my go to “minamilistic” VW mod. “Love” the retro look and feel. I don’t even use any of the bells and whistles.
> 
> And some liquid to re hydrate from too much vaping. I only discovered this simple trick recently. Reduces the chance of a headache.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol.. as u knw.. u need electrolytes to prevent dehydration .. quoted from 'rip trippers'

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival

KZOR said:


> Acquired myself a very nice Twisted Tip for my Epetite.
> Just looks BOSS now.
> 
> View attachment 121825



That looks stunning @KZOR!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

This juice "fresh" from liq qamva is something else.. a fresh bite of a juicey icecold ripe mango





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Sounds great @JsPLAYn 
Nice pic

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaun2707

Centre of attention. Still can’t get over the flavour this NarDa produces - even for a clone!!!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## McGeezy21

Amazing mod this is!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Carnival

shaun2707 said:


> Centre of attention. Still can’t get over the flavour this NarDa produces - even for a clone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Awesome pic, enjoy!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

shaun2707 said:


> Centre of attention. Still can’t get over the flavour this NarDa produces - even for a clone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Looks fab @shaun2707
That Narda! Sigh! 
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

shaun2707 said:


> Centre of attention. Still can’t get over the flavour this NarDa produces - even for a clone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great on the RSQ, a match made in vapers heaven! It may also have something to do with the combination of it with some nectar of the gods, and a merlot/cab combo is definitely not a bad way to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Silver said:


> Sounds great @JsPLAYn
> Nice pic


Thanks man.. It's very good @Silver 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaun2707

Room Fogger said:


> Looks great on the RSQ, a match made in vapers heaven! It may also have something to do with the combination of it with some nectar of the gods, and a merlot/cab combo is definitely not a bad way to go.



Hahahah... that’s true bud. After a couple of glasses everything will taste lekker. But jokes aside, this NarDa does not disappoint in the flavour department. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

shaun2707 said:


> Hahahah... that’s true bud. After a couple of glasses everything will taste lekker. But jokes aside, this NarDa does not disappoint in the flavour department.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Was I right or was I correct? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shaun2707

Amir said:


> Was I right or was I correct?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Would have to say both 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Ok, iI know it's not a surprise to anyone, but Skyline on Therion + tobacco juice = Heaven!



Don't think it is going to leave my hand today either!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Today's handcheck,rocking the skyline on the nemisis 22mm in mech mode with some Steamtrain by King cloud ..






sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## RobertC83

Some Red Pill in the Govad this Sunday 





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Some gloom and a special mix in to keep me company tonight while i finnish my business profile.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> Some gloom and a special mix in to keep me company tonight while i finnish my business profile.
> View attachment 121928



Such a classic looking setup @antonherbst !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Such a classic looking setup @antonherbst !



Thanks @Silver it performs just The same. Smooth af and no end to the comfort in the hand.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## UzziTherion

ArmorMech + Solo Plus TopAir 

Have an awesome Sunday Vape Fam







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lost Vape Mirage 21700 DNA75C!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

Impulse buy from @BumbleBee 
so far very impressed with the tank. Sitting on the minikin V2. Excellent service from @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

All of my most favorite vape things in one photo

Gloom with wasp rda
Ncv apex juice
Coffee
Cookies

Absolutely in love with this setup. Its so bad i am starting to notice i am neglecting the other setups

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Spyro

What a lovely day for the beach. *Laughs in Capetonian*

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Spyro

antonherbst said:


> All of my most favorite vape things in one photo
> 
> Gloom with wasp rda
> Ncv apex juice
> Coffee
> Cookies
> 
> Absolutely in love with this setup. Its so bad i am starting to notice i am neglecting the other setups
> 
> View attachment 122031



Is that a wooden keyboard or a keyboard from the 90s? I can't tell, but if it's wooden that's awesome!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

antonherbst said:


> All of my most favorite vape things in one photo
> 
> Gloom with wasp rda
> Ncv apex juice
> Coffee
> Cookies
> 
> Absolutely in love with this setup. Its so bad i am starting to notice i am neglecting the other setups
> 
> View attachment 122031


Carefull of the Reo's, they bite!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst

Spyro said:


> Is that a wooden keyboard or a keyboard from the 90s? I can't tell, but if it's wooden that's awesome!



Current keyboard setup i use on my home based laptop and monitor

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## shaun2707

Spyro said:


> View attachment 122058
> 
> 
> What a lovely day for the beach. *Laughs in Capetonian*



Awesome pic bud..... what a view!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## antonherbst

Room Fogger said:


> Carefull of the Reo's, they bite!


Especially after such neglect that i have showed mine. 

The ice queen in going to make a popsicle of me when i do vape on her again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Spyro said:


> View attachment 122058
> 
> 
> What a lovely day for the beach. *Laughs in Capetonian*


Love the mountain over the see view. 

The picture just shows capetown does not have a shortage of water.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spyro

We only have a shortage of competent government and a shortage of desalination plants  

Epic keyboard @antonherbst !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Spyro said:


> We only have a shortage of competent government and a shortage of desalination plants
> 
> Epic keyboard @antonherbst !



I really feel for the capetonians in this period of usable water shirtages. 

Why the world has not made the desalination plants cheaper i dont know or inderstand. I would have made a plan long ago if i was a city on the coastal reagions of any country.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyro

Courtesy of Heaven gifts. Loving this thing.



4 days from China to Cape Town. DHL FTFW!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

In all its glory .. amir that cap look familiar? Lol





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> In all its glory .. amir that cap look familiar? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters



Looks boss brother man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> Looks boss brother man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shukran bro.. its more special coz that's ur flave black cap lol

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaun2707

The Hadaly doesn’t stop producing excellent flavour!!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

shaun2707 said:


> The Hadaly doesn’t stop producing excellent flavour!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I so want to use my hadaly more but I need a decent driptip like the one u have., 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius

Happiness !!!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## antonherbst

Cornelius said:


> Happiness !!!!!
> 
> View attachment 122095



Lekker meneer. That is an awesome combo. 

Happy vapes for the day on it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVapeGear

KZOR said:


> My silver dream machines.
> 
> View attachment 121607


I remember this movie.Was a classic.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruan0.30

Desk check lol...





Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Hope everyone is having a great day at work!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> Hope everyone is having a great day at work!
> 
> View attachment 122110


why do you have a sperm whale on your arm

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Marek_710

Christos said:


> why do you have a sperm whale on your arm


Think you have answered your own question

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jamo88

From this we can confirm that Stostas left hand is the dominant one .... and thats not because his holding his mod in the left hand

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stosta

Shame on the lot of you! It's a humpback!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Stosta said:


> Shame on the lot of you! It's a humpback!


and that makes it better?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Raindance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Raindance said:


> View attachment 122219


Eish!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

BumbleBee said:


> Eish!


Sommer baie Eisch, ja!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Raindance said:


> Sommer baie Eisch, ja!
> 
> Regards


Eish eina ja, I am hopefully getting windows next week, have been living with black bags since Nov due to the hail up here, then insurance, then glass place, then holidays. I just want to be able to see outside again without having to actually open a window to do so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Room Fogger said:


> Eish eina ja, I am hopefully getting windows next week, have been living with black bags since Nov due to the hail up here, then insurance, then glass place, then holidays. I just want to be able to see outside again without having to actually open a window to do so


Damn, that sounds horrible! Why taking so long to be replaced?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Decided in my stupidity, after fighting and settling with insurer in January only, to replace with new aluminum windows, not taking 3 week lead time into consideration.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RayDeny

My Key has not left my hand since it landed. Three of my favorite things in one photo, good coffee, NarDa and my Skeleton key.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## antonherbst

RayDeny said:


> My Key has not left my hand since it landed. Three of my favorite things in one photo, good coffee, NarDa and my Skeleton key.
> 
> 
> View attachment 122230



Copying what i posted the other day? 

Just with a much better photo than me.

Awsome looking photo and mech. 

Many happy vapes on it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RayDeny

antonherbst said:


> Copying what i posted the other day?
> 
> Just with a much better photo than me.
> 
> Awsome looking photo and mech.
> 
> Many happy vapes on it.



LOL, indeed I am. You will always be the original though.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

RayDeny said:


> LOL, indeed I am. You will always be the original though.


Thanks but no need. We all share an amazing lifestyle. 

That mech is probably the most beautifull mech on this forum as of now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

Cornelius said:


> Happiness !!!!!
> 
> View attachment 122095


those panels look super cool @Cornelius!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Spyro



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## antonherbst

Spyro said:


> View attachment 122262



Please let us know how long you vape on one full tank of juice on that monster tank. 

Many happy vapes on it thou. No need to squonk.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

Spyro said:


> View attachment 122262



nice one @Spyro 

i read somewhere that one can do like a 6mm build in there,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Well, I think it's official, @Spyro now has the biggest thing on the forum

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Spyro

vicTor said:


> nice one @Spyro
> 
> i read somewhere that one can do like a 6mm build in there,


@vicTor I wouldn't be surprised if you can do bigger than 6. Currently got 3 x 3mm. I'm going to try some exotic builds when I pick up some wire.

@Room Fogger, Lol, I believe Bumblebee has one too

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz

Spyro said:


> View attachment 122262


What the hell is that? looks like you could Jump start the international Space station with that thing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Spyro said:


> @vicTor I wouldn't be surprised if you can do bigger than 6. Currently got 3 x 3mm. I'm going to try some exotic builds when I pick up some wire.
> 
> @Room Fogger, Lol, I believe Bumblebee has one too


Now remember to hit that vape store offering a free refill, and get someone to take photos, it's going to be priceless! Wish I could be there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spyro

Dietz said:


> What the hell is that? looks like you could Jump start the international Space station with that thing!


Laisimo F4 with Steamcrave Titan,

@Room Fogger Do you know which store it is?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Room Fogger said:


> Well, I think it's official, @Spyro now has the biggest thing on the forum


Not exactly

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Spyro said:


> Laisimo F4 with Steamcrave Titan,
> 
> @Room Fogger Do you know which store it is?


No, but will have a look and see if I can find the thread

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

BumbleBee said:


> Not exactly
> 
> View attachment 122292


Wel. Mm, uhh, that the longest one for sure!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spyro

All the ladies know that it's girth that matters

Reactions: Funny 8 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Spyro said:


> Laisimo F4 with Steamcrave Titan,
> 
> @Room Fogger Do you know which store it is?


Looks like it one up here in centurion, damm. But any vape shop should do, just ask to test a juice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Spyro said:


> View attachment 122262


That's what she said 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Spyro said:


> View attachment 122293


... 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro

JsPLAYn said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


There we go!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

I love this setup. It does not matter what juice i put in it it vapes amazing. Lekker flavor and decent cloud.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> I love this setup. It does not matter what juice i put in it it vapes amazing. Lekker flavor and decent cloud.
> View attachment 122305


Op n road cone! 

Great to see that you are enjoying the Gloom. I'll need a demo soon

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Spyro said:


> View attachment 122293

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 122310


Obviously there is a lot of big things in your house!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DaveH

Drop kit and a pico.





Dave

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Spyro

Last photo for the day. 

Best strawberry juice in town.
Shout out to @BumbleBee and @KZOR 
For making my valentine's Day special.

That's a 30mm mod father there looking like a pea in comparison.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Riyaad Mohamed



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro

Riyaad Mohamed said:


> View attachment 122330


Love that mech

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Happy Wellingtons Day... Made a heart out of meat just for @Christos !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Paul33

Best wife ever with a midday juice delivery all wrapped up pretty and everything.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> Happy Wellingtons Day... Made a heart out of meat just for @Christos !
> 
> View attachment 122341


Ill give you the sausage later @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Op n road cone!
> 
> Great to see that you are enjoying the Gloom. I'll need a demo soon



For sure a demo is always possible. The gloom and wasp combo is a flavor creating machine of epic proportions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine

Hi there guys. So much new stuff out there. I have gone a bit overboard. (Again) Wish I had time to write some reviews. 

For me, single coil power house tanks are in. Could this be the “Bubble Tank” - single coil year? 

Vandy Vape have pulled a bunny (alive) out of the hat with this beaut. The Kylin mini 24. I have “more than one” already. Just because they work so very well. Love this little number. Ticks all the boxes with some “Red Pill”. 




The Kensei is also a winner, for me personally. I must review it! 

For the love of vape...

So what is a Kylin, anyway, I googled...




kylin

noun
a mythical composite animal, often figured on Chinese and Japanese ceramics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz

Great combos and a great game of soccer for tonight!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz

Now for some serious late night stuff!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Eggs on toast, Coffee and Blackbird 

Such a great start to the day

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Eggs on toast, Coffee and Blackbird
> 
> Such a great start to the day


Still no dagwood?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Still no dagwood?



I actually thought of getting one @Christos. Lol. 

But was at the airport and wanted something tried and tested that I'm used to. Hehe

Dagwood testing will take place soon. When I'm a bit more chilled.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> I actually thought of getting one @Christos. Lol.
> 
> But was at the airport and wanted something tried and tested that I'm used to. Hehe
> 
> Dagwood testing will take place soon. When I'm a bit more chilled.


Looking forward to the pic!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Christos said:


> Looking forward to the pic!


You missed the Wimpy lunchtime post, still no Dagwood?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Room Fogger said:


> You missed the Wimpy lunchtime post, still no Dagwood?


I see it now 

Think @Silver is playing mind games and he had the burger as a starter...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Happiness is ME 
Now to find a matching driptip

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## JsPLAYn

BioHAZarD said:


> Happiness is ME
> Now to find a matching driptip
> 
> View attachment 122415


Stunning.. hit up Tyrone @twistedtips .. his in CPT.. his put out some amazing tips for entheon that I've seen

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

JsPLAYn said:


> Stunning.. hit up Tyrone @twistedtips .. his in CPT.. his put out some amazing tips for entheon that I've seen
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


that's the idea buddy  Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny

Not to matchy but I am enjoying the NarTa on the Key. Might need to dress it up a bit.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I see it now
> 
> Think @Silver is playing mind games and he had the burger as a starter...



I was tempted to order a second helping of chips but had to reserve some space for snacks on the plane. Hehe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rafique

Some furry friends

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Vape_r

RayDeny said:


> Not to matchy but I am enjoying the NarTa on the Key. Might need to dress it up a bit.
> 
> View attachment 122428


Dibs if you ever sell the narta

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine

Just cannot get enough of the Kylin mini. This single coil RTA is the most simple of designs with maximum effectiveness. I have all four colours now. That’s how crazy I am about these. A great build for this is:

“Premium Haywire Ultra Low resistance NWH80 Flat twisted series”, 24Ga, 3.5ID, 7 Wraps. Wicked with Royal Wick.

A truly remarkable Vape. No leaks!

Already broke one bubble glass. I prefer the plain glass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir

Meanwhile, back at the ranch... 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Amir said:


> Meanwhile, back at the ranch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It looks like real “bliss” at the ranch today. 

That looks good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

Love me a mech for the day.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Amir

antonherbst said:


> It looks like real “bliss” at the ranch today.
> 
> That looks good.



It's actually nothing different just more aesthetically appealing today. Bliss substituted Gloom and normal skyline top replaces the drop kit mini tip as inspired by @DaveH

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spyro

Amir said:


> Meanwhile, back at the ranch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Winning. 

All you need to do now is leave the phone off the hook and kick your feet up onto the desk.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> Meanwhile, back at the ranch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's just stunning .. 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Amir

Spyro said:


> Winning.
> 
> All you need to do now is leave the phone off the hook and kick your feet up onto the desk.



That would directly result in no money for juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Waine

antonherbst said:


> Love me a mech for the day.
> 
> View attachment 122495



Hi there. Fantastic Mech you are holding, and a great little RDA. I hate the name, but love how the RDA performs. Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine

I love everything “Smoant” due to the reliability of the chip. They don’t break easily. More so, my gold Kylin mini is making my work day, with the extremely palatable “Lollypop” by “Cosmic Dropz”, one very lekker Friday! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## antonherbst

Waine said:


> Hi there. Fantastic Mech you are holding, and a great little RDA. I hate the name, but love how the RDA performs. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It performs very well and the riot is more on the mech than my goon v1 and v1.5 is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Amir said:


> Meanwhile, back at the ranch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just make sure you grab the right mod for a toot, the one looks like it has 124 grain nic pods, it is a hit of about 1,000 fps of note

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Amir

Room Fogger said:


> Just make sure you grab the right mod for a toot, the one looks like it has 124 grain nic pods, it is a hit of about 1,000 fps of note



They're equally satisfying lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Bliss and reo mini all matchy matchy and enjoying the new ride. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Quick wors roll braai at home.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## UzziTherion

After the long wait another unicorn of mine has finally arrived

One of One Custom Limelight FreeHand S Stabwood Edition

Everything is personalized, from the switch to the block, even the serial number

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 11


----------



## Waine

Best way to get the real flavor of a juice!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rafique said:


> Some furry friends
> 
> View attachment 122433


Yummy. Rabbit pie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

UzziTherion said:


> After the long wait another unicorn of mine has finally arrived
> 
> One of One Custom Limelight FreeHand S Stabwood Edition
> 
> Everything is personalized, from the switch to the block, even the serial number
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That has to be the best one I have ever seen. Congrats buddy. Njoy her.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## shaun2707

UzziTherion said:


> After the long wait another unicorn of mine has finally arrived
> 
> One of One Custom Limelight FreeHand S Stabwood Edition
> 
> Everything is personalized, from the switch to the block, even the serial number
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dang it.... that is a seriously good looking mod!! Wow. Congrats bud!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UzziTherion

BioHAZarD said:


> That has to be the best one I have ever seen. Congrats buddy. Njoy her.



Thanx my brother much appreciated





This is my younger brothers one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## UzziTherion

shaun2707 said:


> Dang it.... that is a seriously good looking mod!! Wow. Congrats bud!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanx my brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

UzziTherion said:


> Thanx my brother much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my younger brothers one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm
That one is so so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Sorry @Talha Vachiat, had to post yours

This is mod number 2, my younger brothers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## UzziTherion

BioHAZarD said:


> Hmm
> That one is so so



Lol, was my 2nd choice too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

UzziTherion said:


> After the long wait another unicorn of mine has finally arrived
> 
> One of One Custom Limelight FreeHand S Stabwood Edition
> 
> Everything is personalized, from the switch to the block, even the serial number
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Super amazing gloom that. Bliksem does not do the total setup amazingness justice. Many happy vapes on it Uzzi

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## UzziTherion

antonherbst said:


> Super amazing gloom that. Bliksem does not do the total setup amazingness justice. Many happy vapes on it Uzzi



The pics don’t do it justice!

Thanx my brother, much appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antonherbst

UzziTherion said:


> The pics don’t do it justice!
> 
> Thanx my brother, much appreciated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



We still owe each other a coffee meet then ill het to see it in its glory.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 122554


Uncle Rob send my way PLEEEEEEZE?!!?  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## UzziTherion

antonherbst said:


> We still owe each other a coffee meet then ill het to see it in its glory.



Yes we sure do my brother, come past this weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RynoP

My phone is in my hand right now. I cant take a pic of my phone with my phone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

UzziTherion said:


> Yes we sure do my brother, come past this weekend
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Fully booked with family stuff already. Ill see next weekend. Then it might be an open weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UzziTherion

antonherbst said:


> Fully booked with family stuff already. Ill see next weekend. Then it might be an open weekend.



Whenever you’re ready my brother, the doors always open


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

RynoP said:


> My phone is in my hand right now. I cant take a pic of my phone with my phone.


Use a mirror

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Room Fogger said:


> Decided in my stupidity, after fighting and settling with insurer in January only, to replace with new aluminum windows, not taking 3 week lead time into consideration.


And the ready made sizes.won't that fit

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## RynoP

BioHAZarD said:


> Use a mirror




Hmmm thinking you like mirror selfies

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

UzziTherion said:


> After the long wait another unicorn of mine has finally arrived
> 
> One of One Custom Limelight FreeHand S Stabwood Edition
> 
> Everything is personalized, from the switch to the block, even the serial number
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



holy shit !!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir

UzziTherion said:


> After the long wait another unicorn of mine has finally arrived
> 
> One of One Custom Limelight FreeHand S Stabwood Edition
> 
> Everything is personalized, from the switch to the block, even the serial number
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

UzziTherion said:


> Sorry @Talha Vachiat, had to post yours
> 
> This is mod number 2, my younger brothers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Uhm... wow again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

RynoP said:


> My phone is in my hand right now. I cant take a pic of my phone with my phone.



Screenshot buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Amir said:


> Uhm... wow again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanx my brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Was thinking how to say it but only came up with yoh!

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Resistance said:


> And the ready made sizes.won't that fit
> 
> Resistance is futile


Ordered and paid for already, next mistake

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Room Fogger said:


> Ordered and paid for already, next mistake


I was hoping that you would say it is custom sizes so I don't have to say your insurance is a poephol for not thinking in that direction

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Resistance said:


> I was hoping that you would say it is custom sizes so I don't have to say your insurance is a poephol for not thinking in that direction
> 
> Resistance is futile


They are custom sizes , that is part of the problem, however now found a place with one week lead for most small,domestic sizes, they could have been done allready

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Room Fogger said:


> They are custom sizes , that is part of the problem, however now found a place with one week lead for most small,domestic sizes, they could have been done allready


Well I hope you vet sorted so you can vape through the view of your new custom windows

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> Was thinking how to say it but only came up with yoh!
> 
> Resistance is futile


This was meant towards that nice piece of wood

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Well hello there beautiful

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

Moey_Ismail said:


> Well hello there beautiful
> View attachment 122613



WOW !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz

The noisy back in rotation and boy is it great with the reload filled with Flavair mad mango! Ready for a long day of work

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Moey_Ismail

I can't explain how pleased I am with this setup

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Moey_Ismail said:


> I can't explain how pleased I am with this setup
> View attachment 122643



I can’t explain either how pleasing it is on the eye 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

So a morning well spent testing Juices with @KZOR .. I must say what a pleasant oke and his Juices is absolutely Nom Nom certified lol... so I couldn't leave empty handed. Thanks for ur hospitality @KZOR. Dit was nou rerig a leka kuier






sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

UzziTherion said:


> After the long wait another unicorn of mine has finally arrived
> 
> One of One Custom Limelight FreeHand S Stabwood Edition
> 
> Everything is personalized, from the switch to the block, even the serial number
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW WOW WOW .. that is thee most beautiful mod ever

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## UzziTherion

JsPLAYn said:


> WOW WOW WOW .. that is thee most beautiful mod ever
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters



Thanx my brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine

My Saturday vape.

The Lollipop juice is really nice. I am surprised how the Bravo makes the flavour of this juice literally “pop” on my palate. I am starting to enjoy my Bravo after a few leaking issues from wicking it wrong.

As for the Kensei - what a lovely surprise? I am loving it. Brings out the notes of Red Pill superbly. Red Pill is by far my favourite juice at present.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Hopefully @Silver has had dinner already otherwise he will get hungry.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## RynoP

A lekker klipdrift and coke

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Hopefully @Silver has had dinner already otherwise he will get hungry.
> View attachment 122687



Oh my gosh, thats not fair @Christos !!
I had dinner but those donuts look so good!!!!
Its punishment. 

Dont have any of those here and i LOVE donuts with icing on them. One of my main treats whenever i go to Pick n Pay. I get a chocolate one and eat it while shopping (usually takes about 10 seconds) and then I pay for the empty packet at the till. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Oh my gosh, thats not fair @Christos !!
> I had dinner but those donuts look so good!!!!
> Its punishment.
> 
> Dont have any of those here and i LOVE donuts with icing on them. One of my main treats whenever i go to Pick n Pay. I get a chocolate one and eat it while shopping (usually takes about 10 seconds) and then I pay for the empty packet at the till. Lol.


 Ok then I won't tell you how terrible pick and pay donuts are. 
Also I won't tell you that you need to go to krispy kream at Rosebank and order at least 12.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RynoP

Krispy kream is awesome @Christos even fournos if that is spelled correct has awesome doughnuts at half the price

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

1 more @Silver And the rest are for the family

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Billet Box with Vape Shell Bridge. 2.5mm FUsed Clapton 0.36Ω at 28 watts! Fantastic Flavour!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Billet Box with Vape Shell Bridge. 2.5mm FUsed Clapton 0.36Ω at 28 watts! Fantastic Flavour!
> View attachment 122713
> View attachment 122714



Fantastic panels too

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Braki

Just can't put my X8 down. Got Bananachoc in her now. And off course my other down fall... Any salty chips 





Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance

Amir said:


> Fantastic panels too


Imagine an aluminium @hands carved panel like that...

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Resistance said:


> Imagine an aluminium @hands carved panel like that...
> 
> Resistance is futile



I closed my eyes, took a deep breath in through my nose and out through my mouth... I imagined said aluminum hand carved plates and found a moment of zen... and then I though to myself... where on gods green earth is @hands? Haven’t heard from that man in ages!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Why is there 5000 of these stuffed in my bed. .

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

I think this is all of them....
Found a car too WTF!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Ready for a night out, whose joining me?






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance

UzziTherion said:


> Ready for a night out, whose joining me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Rambo knife is missing from the pic

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Resistance said:


> Well I hope you vet sorted so you can vape through the view of your new custom windows
> 
> Resistance is futile


Would be good to just be able to see outside, and I'm spending a fortune on black bags and sellotape and packaging tape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Room Fogger said:


> Would be good to just be able to see outside, and I'm spending a fortune on black bags and sellotape and packaging tape


Its a pitty you already spent that money was going to suggest buying second hand plywood boards cut and screw it to the frames then you could still open the window panes

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

UzziTherion said:


> Ready for a night out, whose joining me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All ready for a trip to Columbia?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Moey_Ismail said:


> All ready for a trip to Columbia?


Safe journey I'm content

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> I closed my eyes, took a deep breath in through my nose and out through my mouth... I imagined said aluminum hand carved plates and found a moment of zen... and then I though to myself... where on gods green earth is @hands? Haven’t heard from that man in ages!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha ha I happen to meet @hand yesterday on a Skype conversation whilst visiting at @KZOR And Yes my 1st question to him was.. what happen,where has he been. Well it turns out his just been very very busy with his goldsmithing business and genuinely don't have time to tend to vape orders at the moment. However he did say his trying to work some things out where he can accommodate both. Let's hope it's soon

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

In a rotation on this beautiful Sunday .

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> Ha ha I happen to meet @hand yesterday on a Skype conversation whilst visiting at @KZOR And Yes my 1st question to him was.. what happen,where has he been. Well it turns out his just been very very busy with his goldsmithing business and genuinely don't have time to tend to vape orders at the moment. However he did say his trying to work some things out where he can accommodate both. Let's hope it's soon
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters



The man is an enigma. Gifted in so many aspects. I sure hope he does get a minute to attend the vape orders 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Cornelius

Rob Fisher said:


> Billet Box with Vape Shell Bridge. 2.5mm FUsed Clapton 0.36Ω at 28 watts! Fantastic Flavour!
> View attachment 122713
> View attachment 122714


Thank you for the feedback sir. Tight draw I assume? Which mg nic do you use in there? 
By the way that BB with those panels has now taken the nugget off my most wanted list. It is absolutely stunning. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cornelius said:


> Thank you for the feedback sir. Tight draw I assume? Which mg nic do you use in there?
> By the way that BB with those panels has now taken the nugget off my most wanted list. It is absolutely stunning.



No with the Vape Shell you get 4 different air flow plugs... so you can have it tighter for MTL or with the biggest plug the airflow is more than the Exocet and Flow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## veecee

KZOR said:


> Acquired myself a very nice Twisted Tip for my Epetite.
> Just looks BOSS now.
> 
> View attachment 121825


That little wooden mod is looking great. Would be right at home next to some high end guitars.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## veecee

antonherbst said:


> Current keyboard setup i use on my home based laptop and monitor
> View attachment 122059


Love it. Bamboo ftw!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Filter Coffee and the VapeDroid with the Ring Project Sub Ohm Tank from Atmizoo! Outstanding Tank with commercial coils!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TheV

Zig18 with a new drip tip and a new inner tube on a Pico 25... possibly the most enjoyable vaping experience for me at the moment. @Zister, you built something quite special here!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## 87hunter

TheV said:


> Zig18 with a new drip tip and a new inner tube on a Pico 25... possibly the most enjoyable vaping experience for me at the moment. @Zister, you built something quite special here!


Really enjoy my zig 18 at about 10-15w with some DIY tobaccos

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

One new and one vape life changer, Coppervape squonker with Hadaly and Skyline.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## TheV

87hunter said:


> Really enjoy my zig 18 at about 10-15w with some DIY tobaccos


Very nice! I'm running 0.85Ω @ 20W for some seriously delicious fruity menthols

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

87hunter said:


> Really enjoy my zig 18 at about 10-15w with some DIY tobaccos


Other than a good tobaccos juice, nothing better than a good Single malt to really make it an occasion. Absolute enjoyment!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Room Fogger said:


> One new and one vape life changer, Coppervape squonker with Hadaly and Skyline.
> 
> View attachment 122787



And how is the haaley setup? Coil, ohms and wraps and ID?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

@antonherbst 5 wrap, 3 mm id 30x3+38 fused Clapton at 0.59 , enjoying it so far, but battery life is going to be a problem until I get 2 x a VCT5 for it, also because I am loving it it stays near my hand. Rocking with some simply Cannoli diy this morning. Loving the Hadaly, good flavour and taste. Will test with some fruits and tobacco later.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep

When you meet a friend at a vape shop and it turns into braai and then a weekend. Thanks @Cor awesome weekend that owl is an epic device.


Just another benefit of this forum and vaping the awesome people we meet.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## incredible_hullk

Gonna Watch sa whip india

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance

incredible_hullk said:


> View attachment 122805
> Gonna Watch sa whip india


Cricket eish! hope you got your juice cooler with you

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Friep said:


> When you meet a friend at a vape shop and it turns into braai and then a weekend. Thanks @Cor awesome weekend that owl is an epic device.
> View attachment 122793
> 
> Just another benefit of this forum and vaping the awesome people we meet.



Lovely @Friep 

I can understand how a vape shop meetup turns into a braai - but how does it go on to become a weekend?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Silver said:


> Lovely @Friep
> 
> I can understand how a vape shop meetup turns into a braai - but how does it go on to become a weekend?


Ha haaaah. . Sound like an episode of 'swingers' .. no offence to anyone tho ..

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 87hunter

TheV said:


> Very nice! I'm running 0.85Ω @ 20W for some seriously delicious fruity menthols


I must try fruity menthols in mine. 
Love a good menthol throat tingler

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Just for shits n giggles. .I got me a bolt to try out.. and it's quite impressive . Full silver internals packs quite a punch





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## antonherbst

Some last minute preps for the week ahead and then some coil wrapping later

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep

Silver said:


> Lovely @Friep
> 
> I can understand how a vape shop meetup turns into a braai - but how does it go on to become a weekend?


When you live 71 km from the vape shop it's necessary for a sleep over.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Friep

JsPLAYn said:


> Ha haaaah. . Sound like an episode of 'swingers' .. no offence to anyone tho ..
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


Exactly why I did not want to say breakfast lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

JsPLAYn said:


> Just for shits n giggles. .I got me a bolt to try out.. and it's quite impressive . Full silver internals packs quite a punch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters



Bolt i see has the new ghost technology in for the juice bottles. 
Or remote straight from the ADV juice bottle. 

The Bolt looks good, but that gloom is something special.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Friep said:


> When you live 71 km from the vape shop it's necessary for a sleep over.



I forgot about that
Makes sense @Friep 
Must have been a lekker vaping weekend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> Zig18 with a new drip tip and a new inner tube on a Pico 25... possibly the most enjoyable vaping experience for me at the moment. @Zister, you built something quite special here!




Snap @TheV. I did a pitstop on a few attys yesterday and used my new ultrasonic cleaner for the first time. Completed the building earlier today and the Zig18 was one of them. I prefer the original drip tip however. It seems that it was designed for the Pico 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Bulldog

Just finished the build of my serpent alto for my backup Elitar (black).

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

antonherbst said:


> Bolt i see has the new ghost technology in for the juice bottles.
> Or remote straight from the ADV juice bottle.
> 
> The Bolt looks good, but that gloom is something special.


Ha ha.. yeah.. nt even the flave ontop is real. Its just my original cap held in place by my thumb

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

87hunter said:


> I must try fruity menthols in mine.
> Love a good menthol throat tingler



The Zig18 is actually one of the attys that works well with a variety of juices. I normally do fruit menthol, but today I’m doing @BumbleBee Milk Tart


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vape_r

JsPLAYn said:


> Just for shits n giggles. .I got me a bolt to try out.. and it's quite impressive . Full silver internals packs quite a punch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


Yuss, my old bolt is making the rounds ne

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 87hunter

RenaldoRheeder said:


> The Zig18 is actually one of the attys that works well with a variety of juices. I normally do fruit menthol, but today I’m doing @BumbleBee Milk Tart
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


It's an amazing little atty. Really enjoying mine. So simple yet such good flavour

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Vape_r said:


> Yuss, my old bolt is making the rounds ne


Yeah I'm the 4th owner after u sold to @Keyaam .. its just a new toy to muck arnd with as my hands are always itching for something new to play with

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Snap @TheV. I did a pitstop on a few attys yesterday and used my new ultrasonic cleaner for the first time. Completed the building earlier today and the Zig18 was one of them. I prefer the original drip tip however. It seems that it was designed for the Pico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


I do agree with you on the original tip. I just thought I'd change it up for a bit but the original tip will be back on there sooner rather than later.
I see you have that coil nice and low now. How's the experience?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> I do agree with you on the original tip. I just thought I'd change it up for a bit but the original tip will be back on there sooner rather than later.
> I see you have that coil nice and low now. How's the experience?



A fine vape indeed sir  Are you back yet?


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> A fine vape indeed sir  Are you back yet?
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Happy to hear you are winning!
Yes sir. Landed yesterday. Good to be back home and finally vaping again. A nearly 3 week vaping break for me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## UzziTherion

Sunday Safari HandChecks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## RayDeny

UzziTherion said:


> Sunday Safari HandChecks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is one hell of a hand check you have there!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## UzziTherion

Thanx my brother, I try


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro

UzziTherion said:


> After the long wait another unicorn of mine has finally arrived
> 
> One of One Custom Limelight FreeHand S Stabwood Edition
> 
> Everything is personalized, from the switch to the block, even the serial number
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should you ever be in need of a kidney, I would gladly trade you for that work of art.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Spyro said:


> Should you ever be in need of a kidney, I would gladly trade you for that work of art.



Lol, thanx my brother, will keep that in mind pm if you’re interested in getting one, we might be putting together another group buy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

RayDeny said:


> That is one hell of a hand check you have there!!


Nice... And yet still no Rambo knife on safari

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CLZ X with the Atmizoo Keras Gig REV in sub tank mode with Tobeco Super Tank 0.5Ω Coils.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance

Just preparing for work





Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## UzziTherion

Resistance said:


> Nice... And yet still no Rambo knife on safari
> 
> Resistance is futile



Not a knife guy my brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

UzziTherion said:


> Not a knife guy my brother
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'll never find me without my butter knife.but I must say your the first guy I've seen to make a lion vape.awsome mods bro

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Resistance said:


> You'll never find me without my butter knife.but I must say your the first guy I've seen to make a lion vape.awsome mods bro
> 
> Resistance is futile



 thanx my brother, was a tiger and harder then it looks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

This would make an awesome avatar @UzziTherion

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

This would make an awesome avatar @uzzitherion






Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## UzziTherion

It actually would, I think I’m gonna go for it, thanx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> This would make an awesome avatar @uzzitherion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resistance is futile


Sorry looked like a white lion

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UzziTherion

All good my brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

UzziTherion said:


> Lol, thanx my brother, will keep that in mind
> 
> 
> 
> pm if you’re interested in getting one, we might be putting together another group buy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



As much as I'd love to join in, I just can't justify any more hardware purchases for the foreseeable future. I've gone over the top this year. But thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

UzziTherion said:


> Lol, thanx my brother, will keep that in mind pm if you’re interested in getting one, we might be putting together another group buy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I might be... Keep me in the loop please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Amir said:


> I might be... Keep me in the loop please



Please PM me, we’re working on it currently 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Despite all the new stuff of late the Nugget BB with Gold Odis Flow and Sting Prod Panels is still one of the best systems around!

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Final prep work for a Vodacom audit with a client on wednesday. So the trusty gloom and some vasuki keeping me occupied.



@Sash i have found a new fondness for this juice. You are a true mixologist with an amazing talent.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Koosroos

antonherbst said:


> Final prep work for a Vodacom audit with a client on wednesday. So the trusty gloom and some vasuki keeping me occupied.
> View attachment 122991
> 
> 
> @Sash i have found a new fondness for this juice. You are a true mixologist with an amazing talent.


Flip, Dude that Gloom looks amazing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Koosroos

Rob Fisher said:


> Despite all the new stuff of late the Nugget BB with Gold Odis Flow and Sting Prod Panels is still one of the best systems around!
> View attachment 122944
> View attachment 122945
> View attachment 122946
> View attachment 122947


What is that? Is it made of gold? It looks very expensive. 
Enjoy the vape on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


>


Die bb lyk goed. Baie minimalist sexy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Die bb lyk goed. Baie minimalist sexy.


Thanks bud! Still my absolute favorite vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Koosroos said:


> What is that? Is it made of gold? It looks very expensive.
> Enjoy the vape on it.



Nope @Koosroos the Billet Box is the Nugget version but is anodised aluminium. The Bridge inside is an Odis Titanium Flow and treated to change the colour to gold.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mahir

Is it Friday yet?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jengz

Staple morning nutrients

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Adephi

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 123059
> View attachment 123060
> View attachment 123061
> View attachment 123062
> View attachment 123063
> View attachment 123064


Didn't even know they make golden hady's.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 123064



Uncle you beginning to remind me of those Sheiks that bedazzle everything with gold  , what's the obsession with gold themed mods/atties lately if I may be so bold to ask ? Looks the dogs bollies btw congrats!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

Not a stabwood but still a beautiful one ..... only purple accent one in SA I think ? Finally got the WASP build down on it for max battery life and max flavour  glad I didn't get rid of this one thx for convincing me @UzziTherion

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> Uncle you beginning to remind me of those Sheiks that bedazzle everything with gold  , what's the obsession with gold themed mods/atties lately if I may be so bold to ask ? Looks the dogs bollies btw congrats!



I like unique stuff... and gold plated items are pretty unique... it all started with my 24 carat gold plated Skyline which I still think performs better than my normal Skylines... but it may all be in my head.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Vape_r

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 123059
> View attachment 123060
> View attachment 123061
> View attachment 123062
> View attachment 123063
> View attachment 123064


Dibs

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

Daniel said:


> Not a stabwood but still a beautiful one ..... only purple accent one in SA I think ? Finally got the WASP build down on it for max battery life and max flavour  glad I didn't get rid of this one thx for convincing me @UzziTherion
> 
> View attachment 123067


Nope. Not the only one.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## UzziTherion

Daniel said:


> Not a stabwood but still a beautiful one ..... only purple accent one in SA I think ? Finally got the WASP build down on it for max battery life and max flavour  glad I didn't get rid of this one thx for convincing me @UzziTherion
> 
> View attachment 123067



Enjoy her bud


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Christos said:


> Nope. Not the only one.
> View attachment 123068



Lol, only gloom yours is a bliss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

UzziTherion said:


> Lol, only gloom yours is a bliss
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True  
Ok who wants to buy a purple button

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RynoP

This mod will soon become a fishing weight in my next trip....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10

Daniel said:


> Uncle you beginning to remind me of those Sheiks that bedazzle everything with gold  , what's the obsession with gold themed mods/atties lately if I may be so bold to ask ? Looks the dogs bollies btw congrats!



He embraced his Durban Indian 



I joke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheV

Thanks @BumbleBee!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

jm10 said:


> He embraced his Durban Indian
> 
> I joke



No it's true!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 123059
> View attachment 123060
> View attachment 123061
> View attachment 123062
> View attachment 123063
> View attachment 123064


Wow that's stunning oom

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

I am not sure what is more gloom. The poor construction or the mod.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35

JsPLAYn said:


> Wow that's stunning oom
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


Stunning

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Little Vape Meet of Limelights... @Talha Vachiat came to fetch his gorgeous mod! Pictures just do not do these Squonkers justice!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8


----------



## veecee

TheV said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee!


aesthetically, thats a great combo. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes

So impressed with the new vgod pro mech 2, it fires like a beast

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## veecee

Rob Fisher said:


> Little Vape Meet of Limelights... @Talha Vachiat came to fetch his gorgeous mod! Pictures just do not do these Squonkers justice!
> View attachment 123107
> View attachment 123108
> View attachment 123109
> View attachment 123110


Loving the wooden limelights. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

So far I think @UzziTherion has the best looking Limelight, with @Talha Vachiat taking a close second place!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## UzziTherion

Stosta said:


> So far I think @UzziTherion has the best looking Limelight, with @Talha Vachiat taking a close second place!



Lol, thanx my brother, I actually prefer my brother Talhas they’re all amazing, and unique though, pics really don’t do them justice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

veecee said:


> aesthetically, thats a great combo.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Functionally it is wonderful too!

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## BumbleBee

TheV said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee!


You're welcome @TheV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> So far I think @UzziTherion has the best looking Limelight, with @Talha Vachiat taking a close second place!


Thats not what you told me last nigh...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Talha Vachiat

Rob Fisher said:


> Little Vape Meet of Limelights... @Talha Vachiat came to fetch his gorgeous mod! Pictures just do not do these Squonkers justice!
> View attachment 123107
> View attachment 123108
> View attachment 123109
> View attachment 123110



Was a really good morning Uncle Rob... should be done again  and our mods are just  thanks @uzzi_therion for making it possible 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Talha Vachiat

Here’s another teaser of what was on display this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## veecee

Christos said:


> Thats not what you told me last nigh...


That's what she said!!!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Little Vape Meet of Limelights... @Talha Vachiat came to fetch his gorgeous mod! Pictures just do not do these Squonkers justice!
> View attachment 123107
> View attachment 123108
> View attachment 123109
> View attachment 123110



My golly gosh
Such gorgeous mods
Congrats @Rob Fisher and @Talha Vachiat 
Wishing you well with these beauties!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## FacelessVaper

Voopoo Drag with Vandy Vape Bonza, juiced with GBOM Millionares Shortbread

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

DieBaardBek said:


> Voopoo Drag with Vandy Vape Bonza, juiced with GBOM Millionares Shortbread


Pictures or it did not happen!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FacelessVaper

Andre said:


> Pictures or it did not happen!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Some evening dripping on the Hadaly

Glazed Donuts. Needs to be a bit more doughy but still very nice. 

What a flavour machine this is!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Beauty and the beast, Limelight Freehand S with the Haku Phenom, Mato with the Flave 22, both atomizers treated to frosted PMMA caps and tips by @akhalz

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Some evening dripping on the Hadaly
> 
> Glazed Donuts. Needs to be a bit more doughy but still very nice.
> 
> What a flavour machine this is!


A reo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lost Vapes Mirage DNA75C and Dvarw RTA with me for braai time!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Talha Vachiat

Moey_Ismail said:


> Beauty and the beast, Limelight Freehand S with the Haku Phenom, Mato with the Flave 22, both atomizers treated to frosted PMMA caps and tips by @akhalz
> View attachment 123155
> View attachment 123156



I’m in love 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Talha Vachiat

Silver said:


> My golly gosh
> Such gorgeous mods
> Congrats @Rob Fisher and @Talha Vachiat
> Wishing you well with these beauties!!!



Thanks silver 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

I need help. Not sure which one looks better.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BioHAZarD

antonherbst said:


> I need help. Not sure which one looks better.
> 
> View attachment 123169
> View attachment 123170
> View attachment 123171
> View attachment 123172


Purple

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

BioHAZarD said:


> Purple


It does have that glimmer of uniqueness.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee

antonherbst said:


> I need help. Not sure which one looks better.
> 
> View attachment 123169
> View attachment 123170
> View attachment 123171
> View attachment 123172


Last one. Blackout!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

veecee said:


> Last one. Blackout!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


It produces flavor like none other.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro

vicTor said:


> nice one @Spyro
> 
> i read somewhere that one can do like a 6mm build in there,



6mm confirmed, and you can probably go as far as a 1cm build.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Cor

Spyro said:


> 6mm confirmed, and you can probably go as far as a 1cm build.
> View attachment 123178


so much want in one pic

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine

Back to some squonking for the rest of the evening. Oh, how I enjoy variety!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine

The Bonza is a winner. Great little RDA From down under. Thoroughly enjoying mine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

antonherbst said:


> I need help. Not sure which one looks better.
> 
> View attachment 123169
> View attachment 123170
> View attachment 123171
> View attachment 123172


Although they all look good, the black just takes it to the formal exquisite level imho. It suits it to a t, so last one, the Wasp looks good as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius

antonherbst said:


> I need help. Not sure which one looks better.
> 
> View attachment 123169
> View attachment 123170
> View attachment 123171
> View attachment 123172


I think the first one looks best. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Room Fogger said:


> Although they all look good, the black just takes it to the formal exquisite level imho. It suits it to a t, so last one, the Wasp looks good as well.


The goon v1,5 os amazing with flavor and i like it alot. The square just does not work for me. But then again looks are trumped by flavor

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

Cornelius said:


> I think the first one looks best.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



The wasp has been stuck to it for over 2 weeks now and i recon it will go back on if i do t find a “flatter” black rda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

Spyro said:


> 6mm confirmed, and you can probably go as far as a 1cm build.
> View attachment 123178



whoa !

how's is the flavour ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spyro

vicTor said:


> whoa !
> 
> how's is the flavour ?



Very good, but after a few builds I've realised that the flavour is very build dependant. So I'm still searching for a way to make it better. Wicking also makes a big difference on flavour. This is definitely more of a cloud machine. But the flavour definitely surprised me. The Modfather 30mm puts it to shame though where flavour is concerned.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

antonherbst said:


> I need help. Not sure which one looks better.
> 
> View attachment 123169
> View attachment 123170
> View attachment 123171
> View attachment 123172


I think u need a haku or a flave on their.. something that suits the uniqueness of the limelight .. having a wasp on there is like a beetle motor in a porche if u knw what I mean.. and no its nt just about looks.. I had a wasp . The haku and flave far outshines the wasp ... 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

JsPLAYn said:


> I think u need a haku or a flave on their.. something that suits the uniqueness of the limelight .. having a wasp on there is like a beetle motor in a porche if u knw what I mean.. and no its nt just about looks.. I had a wasp . The haku and flave far outshines the wasp ...
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters



Now to get one of those two rda’s at a reasonable price. 

Any on offer? 

Id like a flave 22 if possible

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor

Spyro said:


> Very good, but after a few builds I've realised that the flavour is very build dependant. So I'm still searching for a way to make it better. Wicking also makes a big difference on flavour. This is definitely more of a cloud machine. But the flavour definitely surprised me. The Modfather 30mm puts it to shame though where flavour is concerned.



thanks @Spyro 

imagine arriving in Singapore with the Titan ...lol

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/singapore-wth.t46929/#post-634223

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mahir

Some MTL and a solo espresso to kickstart the day! Happy midweek day everyone!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

antonherbst said:


> Now to get one of those two rda’s at a reasonable price.
> 
> Any on offer?
> 
> Id like a flave 22 if possible



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/flave-24-clone.t46580/

Only one advert fotbflave 24 clone though, don't know if it is available still

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius

Seems to remain the same daily.
Although not a real BB I blame Mr @Rob Fisher for my rabbit hole. What ever happened to just a iJustS and some VK juice????
Red pill on tap needs to be the next big thing.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Rafique

Finally found a kayfun 5 clone though

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

I had a brain fart the other day and ordered this beast of a tank! The Juggerknot designed in Canada! For starters I never really do dual coils and 28 watts is my happy place! So how is this beast with dual coils at 0.2Ω running at 42 watts? Really nice actually! Maybe I'll go even more gangster on the next refill and pop on the bubble tank! 






28 watts just wasn't cutting it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> I had a brain fart the other day and ordered this beast of a tank! The Juggerknot designed in Canada! For starters I never really do dual coils and 28 watts is my happy place! So how is this beast with dual coils at 0.2Ω running at 42 watts? Really nice actually! Maybe I'll go even more gangster on the next refill and pop on the bubble tank!
> View attachment 123275
> View attachment 123276
> View attachment 123277
> View attachment 123278
> 
> 
> 28 watts just wasn't cutting it.
> View attachment 123279


Did you pre-order or grab one off the site loaded? I was wondering who had snapped that one up, I shouldn't be surprised really!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Did you pre-order or grab one off the site loaded? I was wondering who had snapped that one up, I shouldn't be surprised really!



Did the Pre-Order thingy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> I had a brain fart the other day and ordered this beast of a tank! The Juggerknot designed in Canada! For starters I never really do dual coils and 28 watts is my happy place! So how is this beast with dual coils at 0.2Ω running at 42 watts? Really nice actually! Maybe I'll go even more gangster on the next refill and pop on the bubble tank!
> View attachment 123275
> View attachment 123276
> View attachment 123277
> View attachment 123278
> 
> 
> 28 watts just wasn't cutting it.
> View attachment 123279


Come on @Rob Fisher give it some gas BUMP it to 65watts

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BioHAZarD said:


> Come on @Rob Fisher give it some gas BUMP it to 65watts



I tried 55 watts and had to dive into the pool.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Room Fogger

Rob Fisher said:


> I tried 55 watts and had to dive into the pool.


Wel at least you could take a toot or two on the fire extinguisher if you go too high

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Calvin Naidoo

Hey guys so I'm still a newbie.
I used too vape on a Tesla ywe200 with a geekvape peerless rda and SIGELEI vcigo moonbox/moonshot kit but the mrs hijacked both devices cos hers died and she' loves the ones she jacked.I bought myself a druga squonk kit but the mod is just so shit on so many levels.The 22mm rda that came with it is great though.I got myself an artic dolphin crea squonk mod to solve the druga mod issues.I must say for the price the crea is great and it punches well above it' weight.
The build I'm using is a mech alien dual coil reading at .22ohms on a Samsung 25r battery and the vape is glorius.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JsPLAYn

antonherbst said:


> Now to get one of those two rda’s at a reasonable price.
> 
> Any on offer?
> 
> Id like a flave 22 if possible


Bro.. sirvape has clones for 380.. I bought me one and I can't tell the diference between my authentic and clone flave 22

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

An apple a day... Felt like a bit of change in flavor and found this Artic Apple that I mixed last year. Been enjoying for the last two days.







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

RenaldoRheeder said:


> An apple a day... Felt like a bit of change in flavor and found this Artic Apple that I mixed last year. Been enjoying for the last two days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Sounds good @RenaldoRheeder , is it a private recipy or can you share the link please? Looking for a good apple type cool vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Room Fogger said:


> Sounds good @RenaldoRheeder , is it a private recipy or can you share the link please? Looking for a good apple type cool vape.



If I recall, it was in last year's VapeCon DIY competition - let me look quick


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Room Fogger said:


> Sounds good @RenaldoRheeder , is it a private recipy or can you share the link please? Looking for a good apple type cool vape.


Look on this page Adams Arctic Apple. It was actually a 1st place.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CLZ X with Keras in SubOhm mode...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Braki

Sitting with my Pico and decided to personlize her more

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Rob Fisher said:


> CLZ X with Keras in SubOhm mode...
> View attachment 123319


Can I have like this please

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheV

Finally managed to get an authentic Skyline

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7


----------



## shaun2707

TheV said:


> Finally managed to get an authentic Skyline



Awesome bud. Enjoy!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

shaun2707 said:


> Awesome bud. Enjoy!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

TheV said:


> Finally managed to get an authentic Skyline


Congratulations on the Skyline, many happy vapes meneer. I am enjoying my clone, maybe one day for me as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Room Fogger said:


> Congratulations on the Skyline, many happy vapes meneer. I am enjoying my clone, maybe one day for me as well.


Thanks man. I've really been enjoying my clone as well. The clone will actually stay in the drop configuration and the authentic will be in standard configuration.
The one good thing about clones is it allows you to experience a device and build an appreciation for it that might just lead towards you actually buying an authentic.
Happened with the BB for me and now with the Skyline

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Arkon with Entheon and custom twisted tips





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## shaun2707

BioHAZarD said:


> Arkon with Entheon and custom twisted tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss



That looks awesome bud.... really good looking set up there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Arkon with Entheon and custom twisted tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss


Very very nice! ... for a squonker

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Very very nice! ... for a squonker


haha thanks buddy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

I’m holding on to bliss 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8


----------



## shaun2707

Amir said:


> I’m holding on to bliss
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Damn it... that is awesome!! Looks fantastic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Amir said:


> I’m holding on to bliss
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really nice for a white mod 
I think the atty makes it

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

shaun2707 said:


> Damn it... that is awesome!! Looks fantastic



Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

BioHAZarD said:


> Really nice for a white mod
> I think the atty makes it
> 
> Sent from the abyss



I feel the same way about you... Really nice for a white guy 
In other news... I'm really, honestly, truly a Hadaly man. Ive been trying and trying and hunting and scratching and fidgeting and playing but I just can't seem to top the Hadaly... NarCa comes in as a close second but I had an issue with it this morning that really took me by surprise. A took a long, slow, even draw and ended up with e-juice in my lungs!! I kid you not!! Not like vapor, I mean real, uncooked e-juice. I've still got slight discomfort in my lungs... Really traumatic

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Amir said:


> I feel the same way about you... Really nice for a white guy
> In other news... I'm really, honestly, truly a Hadaly man. Ive been trying and trying and hunting and scratching and fidgeting and playing but I just can't seem to top the Hadaly... NarCa comes in as a close second but I had an issue with it this morning that really took me by surprise. A took a long, slow, even draw and ended up with e-juice in my lungs!! I kid you not!! Not like vapor, I mean real, uncooked e-juice. I've still got slight discomfort in my lungs... Really traumatic


LMAO
that must have hurt
I ma excited to try the Hadeon thingy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

BioHAZarD said:


> LMAO
> that must have hurt
> I ma excited to try the Hadeon thingy



I switched the NarCa over to the RSQ and put on a drip tip that's double the height of the previous one. Still haven't vaped on it yet though as I'm still trying to get over what happened. About that hadeon... You and me both brother.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Amir said:


> I switched the NarCa over to the RSQ and put on a drip tip that's double the height of the previous one. Still haven't vaped on it yet though as I'm still trying to get over what happened. About that hadeon... You and me both brother.


Hmm a frosted hadeon cap with blue orings on a blue gloom 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

BioHAZarD said:


> Hmm a frosted hadeon cap with blue orings on a blue gloom
> 
> Sent from the abyss



I'd like that a lot... 24th of July is my birthday so you still got a bit of time to save up and source it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BATMAN

Amir said:


> I feel the same way about you... Really nice for a white guy
> In other news... I'm really, honestly, truly a Hadaly man. Ive been trying and trying and hunting and scratching and fidgeting and playing but I just can't seem to top the Hadaly... NarCa comes in as a close second but I had an issue with it this morning that really took me by surprise. A took a long, slow, even draw and ended up with e-juice in my lungs!! I kid you not!! Not like vapor, I mean real, uncooked e-juice. I've still got slight discomfort in my lungs... Really traumatic


@Amir I get this whenever I get spitback-really nasty stuff.

Happens to me each and everytime in a cloud comp : drip too little and i get burnt hits-drip too much and it ends up literally in my lungs.

Very irritating to cough and taste the juice which you were previously vaping suddenly in your mouth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Some amazing new found love in a juice. And then an amazing drip session to get the best possible flavor.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

BATMAN said:


> @Amir I get this whenever I get spitback-really nasty stuff.
> 
> Happens to me each and everytime in a cloud comp : drip too little and i get burnt hits-drip too much and it ends up literally in my lungs.
> 
> Very irritating to cough and taste the juice which you were previously vaping suddenly in your mouth



Oh I know spit back... But this was different... This was more than just spit back. It felt almost as if I had taken a sip of my juice with the drip tip as a straw

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

The twins with the 2 new additions to the family, one Coppervape Skyline and one Coppervape Hussar. I think I have found heaven!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Jp1905

I dont wanna go to bed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV

Room Fogger said:


> View attachment 123477
> 
> The twins with the 2 new additions to the family, one Coppervape Skyline and one Coppervape Hussar. I think I have found heaven!


I see your Skyline and raise you ... another Skyline

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

Amir said:


> I’m holding on to bliss


Would look the bliss's tits with a customs white hands tip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

TheV said:


> I see your Skyline and raise you ... another Skyline


There is one more of each still boxed  not taking a chance this time around that I run out of great tanks and cantbfind them again! But yours are original, mine will be one day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

KZOR said:


> Would look the bliss's tits with a customs white hands tip.



I couldn’t agree more... I also couldn’t find hands either. But @alhalz is busy making a plan for me. You should dm him. This one is worth looking into. You’re actually the first person that came to mind when I learned of his new endeavor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee

RenaldoRheeder said:


> An apple a day... Felt like a bit of change in flavor and found this Artic Apple that I mixed last year. Been enjoying for the last two days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Steap for a year? Must be smooth

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

veecee said:


> Steap for a year? Must be smooth
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk



Hahaha - not that long @veecee - it was mixed on 27-11-2017




Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Room Fogger said:


> There is one more of each still boxed  not taking a chance this time around that I run out of great tanks and cantbfind them again! But yours are original, mine will be one day.


Have you considered a Drop Kit for the extra Skyline?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee

TheV said:


> I see your Skyline and raise you ... another Skyline


Great looking mod. Schmaak the wooden ones, so classy.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

veecee said:


> Great looking mod. Schmaak the wooden ones, so classy.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


Thank you sir. Its actually for sale with a fresh price drop for the weekend depending on how much you schmaak it

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> I see your Skyline and raise you ... another Skyline



Lovely photo @TheV 
Looks very elegant!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Lovely photo @TheV
> Looks very elegant!


Thanks @Silver. The Skyline really does sit nicely on the Ohms

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> Thanks @Silver. The Skyline really does sit nicely on the Ohms



Yes indeed it does
They look like such a great match

Its funny how some atties and mods just work so well together...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Yes indeed it does
> They look like such a great match
> 
> Its funny how some atties and mods just work so well together...


Totally agree. The brown Ohms came back to me and I think I might just keep that as a dedicated mod for the Skyline...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

My desk vape for the day...




The Sicario with a SM25 and some Keylime Pie!

I have 6mg in there because the Sicario doesn't hit as hard as I would like, so I have to make up for it by increasing my nic!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Still getting a lot of attention... great combo... Lost Vape Mirage and Dvarw DL RTA... best buy this year taking into account costs and quality!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

TheV said:


> Have you considered a Drop Kit for the extra Skyline?


Thinking of it but don't know if it is worth it. The hussar actually has a drop kit as part of the Kit , so may try that before forking out for the kit for the Skyline.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

TheV said:


> Have you considered a Drop Kit for the extra Skyline?



Keep in mind that the authentic skyline and the clone drop kit dont work so well together. The JFC jams and its a pain to undo the mess

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Amir said:


> Keep in mind that the authentic skyline and the clone drop kit dont work so well together. The JFC jams and its a pain to undo the mess


If I go the route I will have to get a clone kit, thanks for the info @Amir , greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Room Fogger said:


> If I go the route I will have to get a clone kit, thanks for the info @Amir , greatly appreciated.



I gave my clone drop kit to a clone skyline owner and managed to have a toot or 2 off it yesterday. 24mg nic salts and something called poolside (name of flavor) and it was a delightful vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Amir said:


> I gave my clone drop kit to a clone skyline owner and managed to have a toot or 2 off it yesterday. 24mg nic salts and something called poolside (name of flavor) and it was a delightful vape.


Maybe will have to invest in one then, thanks. Just have to wait for the budget, having been sick I might have overspent a liitttllleee bit online, too much time to browse and less time staring at the ceiling!


----------



## TheV

Room Fogger said:


> Thinking of it but don't know if it is worth it. The hussar actually has a drop kit as part of the Kit , so may try that before forking out for the kit for the Skyline.


I can honestly say the for R200 and extremely happy with the Coppervape Drop Kit on my Coppervape Skyline. Maybe something to consider in the future.
You can give mine a try when we do a mini vape meet (which we need to seriously make a plan for!)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Amir said:


> Keep in mind that the authentic skyline and the clone drop kit dont work so well together. The JFC jams and its a pain to undo the mess


Thanks for the heads up. The plan is the run the authentic Skyline as is and the Coppervape in the drop configuration.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Still getting a lot of attention... great combo... Lost Vape Mirage and Dvarw DL RTA... best buy this year taking into account costs and quality!
> View attachment 123528
> View attachment 123529
> View attachment 123530


Really an amazing looking mod! Looks great with the Dvarw on top too!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## joshthecarver

Hadaly and Toaster.
Feat. A sleeping Luna.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

TheV said:


> I see your Skyline and raise you ... another Skyline


A double raise sir .. currently in rotation

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst

I am absolutely in love with this vape setup. It has not left my hands and is always in close proximity when i vape on other gear. - just so they dont get neglected.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV

JsPLAYn said:


> A double raise sir .. currently in rotation



Lovely setups! What builds and juices are you running there?

I can add another half a Skyline?

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

TheV said:


> Lovely setups! What builds and juices are you running there?
> 
> I can add another half a Skyline?


Ha ha I need one of those drip kits .. I have nano fused claptons running 0.32ohm at 35 watts. . Quite a pleasant flavourfull vape .. I'm vaping ICED by BOOST e liquid in the one and the other I haven't built yet but same coil is going in with some apple n watermelon on ICE from @KZOR

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheV

JsPLAYn said:


> Ha ha I need one of those drip kits .. I have nano fused claptons running 0.32ohm at 35 watts. . Quite a pleasant flavourfull vape .. I'm vaping ICED by BOOST e liquid in the one and the other I haven't built yet but same coil is going in with some apple n watermelon on ICE from @KZOR
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


Are those Coppervape clones? If yes then I can definitely recommend you grab a Coppervape drop kit from @BumbleBee. It is well worth the R200!

Sounds good on the build and juices. Especially that Apple and Watermelon on ICE!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 123562
> View attachment 123563


It is like those mods were made for the Skyline ... absolutely wonderful! ... one day ... maybe

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 123562
> View attachment 123563



Uncle Rob, please leave one for me in your will... ok thanx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

TheV said:


> Are those Coppervape clones? If yes then I can definitely recommend you grab a Coppervape drop kit from @BumbleBee. It is well worth the R200!
> 
> Sounds good on the build and juices. Especially that Apple and Watermelon on ICE!


Yes bro.. authentic is far out of reach lol... il vape these for now and if I stick to it long enuf I might consider getting atleast 1 authentic 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


@BumbleBee please send me a PM with details how to get me a coppervape drop kit

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

This Hadaly is really something else!I now understand why everyone raves about it!The Entheon just failed miserably in my opinion!Will have to test it with the Hadeon cap though...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

JsPLAYn said:


> Yes bro.. authentic is far out of reach lol... il vape these for now and if I stick to it long enuf I might consider getting atleast 1 authentic
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters
> 
> 
> @BumbleBee please send me a PM with details how to get me a coppervape drop kit
> 
> Thanks


Here is a link to the item: http://vapeguy.co.za/skyline-drop-kit-coppervape

Hey man. I only bought the authentic because I enjoy the clone so much. That and I got a crazy good deal

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crittilian23

Niosy cricket 2 with a vcmt on top

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

TheV said:


> Here is a link to the item: http://vapeguy.co.za/skyline-drop-kit-coppervape
> 
> Hey man. I only bought the authentic because I enjoy the clone so much. That and I got a crazy good deal


I just placed order thanks 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

JsPLAYn said:


> I just placed order thanks
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


Enjoy it bud 
Tag me in your thoughts once you've had some time with it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Stosta said:


> My desk vape for the day...
> 
> View attachment 123527
> 
> 
> The Sicario with a SM25 and some Keylime Pie!
> 
> I have 6mg in there because the Sicario doesn't hit as hard as I would like, so I have to make up for it by increasing my nic!


Build lower

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Wow wow wow wow!!! This mod is just simply amazing! Such a happy chappy

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Spyro

Jengz said:


> View attachment 123599
> View attachment 123600
> 
> Wow wow wow wow!!! This mod is just simply amazing! Such a happy chappy



Please accept this as my official bids should you ever decide to sell.

Ps, did you purchase locally per chance?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

L'atelier Holy and a collectors item of mine..the ES-Z atty from Taiwan! This is special as the cap is made from spaceship ceramics and was my very first HE atty!





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz

Spyro said:


> Please accept this as my official bids should you ever decide to sell.
> 
> Ps, did you purchase locally per chance?


Yes we all did from vapeaway.co.za

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Spyro said:


> Please accept this as my official bids should you ever decide to sell.
> 
> Ps, did you purchase locally per chance?


Doubt I’ll ever sell as this is one of them dream mods of mine... hurry, they still have the silver in stock, Black and army green all sold

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro

Jengz said:


> Doubt I’ll ever sell as this is one of them dream mods of mine... hurry, they still have the silver in stock, Black and army green all sold


Based on the price, I'm afraid I don't love it enough to buy a silver one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

Cobrali said:


> L'atelier Holy and a collectors item of mine..the ES-Z atty from Taiwan! This is special as the cap is made from spaceship ceramics and was my very first HE atty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



I couldnt care less about that atty...but that Holy...man oh man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Nothing better than a cheat day breakfast before work

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Jengz said:


> View attachment 123633
> 
> Nothing better than a cheat day breakfast before work



Eish mate. Now I feel hungry on your behalf 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Eish mate. Now I feel hungry on your behalf
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


If I can explain my love for cereal you would feel happy for me... normal diet days are 6 eggs only 2 yolk, 2 pieces of steak and a cup of blueberries.. this is heaven for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Jengz said:


> If I can explain my love for cereal you would feel happy for me... normal diet days are 6 eggs only 2 yolk, 2 pieces of steak and a cup of blueberries.. this is heaven for me



Sounds much better 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep

My son is almost turning one. Tried the cake smash thing today the cake survived bonus for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Pixstar

Really nice dessert juice this

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Jp1905

@Cobrali now shes complete!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Cobrali

Jp1905 said:


> @Cobrali now shes complete!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

I actually sold this mod but it bugged out the very next day. Obviously I reversed the deal with the seller and was about to write the mod off...
@Philip Dunkley offers to have a look at it and manages to get it up an running for me again.
Not only that but he also gave it a complete restoration! 
Thank you kindly for all the hard work and effort you put into my mod. It will no longer be going up for sale

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> I actually sold this mod but it bugged out the very next day. Obviously I reversed the deal with the seller and was about to write the mod off...
> @Philip Dunkley offers to have a look at it and manages to get it up an running for me again.
> Not only that but he also gave it a complete restoration!
> Thank you kindly for all the hard work and effort you put into my mod. It will no longer be going up for sale



and when it does - DIBS 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> and when it does - DIBS
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


... he also cleaned up the green one for me, and that one is actually up for sale if you are interested.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> ... he also cleaned up the green one for me, and that one is actually up for sale if you are interested.



It is a crime to solicit so shamefully - and in public nogal  I am waiting for the photos on WhatsApp 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> It is a crime to solicit so shamefully - and in public nogal  I am waiting for the photos on WhatsApp
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


You should know by now I have NO shame  Sent!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cornelius

Surprised the rest still works. Been exclusively on the BB's lately. Given all a wick, batts and fresh juice. That QC200 just keeps on going.





Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Braki

Really enjoying the Pico and the Ammit 25. Finally got the wicking right so that she doesn't leak juice all over the show. Drove to Spar yesterday afternoon and bought some Vap3 juice. My new favorite the Strawberry Donut and Apple Sours. Yummy! DIY juices to hopefully start the week coming.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## veecee

TheV said:


> I actually sold this mod but it bugged out the very next day. Obviously I reversed the deal with the seller and was about to write the mod off...
> @Philip Dunkley offers to have a look at it and manages to get it up an running for me again.
> Not only that but he also gave it a complete restoration!
> Thank you kindly for all the hard work and effort you put into my mod. It will no longer be going up for sale


So puuuurdy!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Braki

Jengz said:


> View attachment 123704



I saw the mods... I saw the food... I looked at the mods... And then I was hungry

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

RenaldoRheeder said:


> and when it does - DIBS
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


I have a standing dibs buddy. Sorry


----------



## veecee

Jengz said:


> View attachment 123704


Got to have a look at the double barrel today. Very impressed. 

The blood splatter, that just looks f...n amazeballs!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Saturday evening fruity vape - @KZOR Jango. Yummy 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

Jengz said:


> View attachment 123704


Those are both awesome combos @Jengz! Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

Jengz said:


> View attachment 123704



life's what you make it !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Saturday evening fruity vape - @KZOR Jango. Yummy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Which atty is that sir? Looks really interesting?  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Spongebob said:


> Which atty is that sir? Looks really interesting?
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



It is the Digiflavor Siren 2 - one of my favorite RTAs


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebob

RenaldoRheeder said:


> It is the Digiflavor Siren 2 - one of my favorite RTAs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Flavour and throat hit? 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45

Jengz said:


> View attachment 123704


@Jengz those r my perfect mods. I got my barrel on Friday and my plain white hex coming Tuesday. My two dream mods to me! Amazing setups boss! How U loving the barrel?


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Spongebob said:


> Flavour and throat hit?
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



@Spongebob - I am always weary to comment on the flavor performance of equipment, because it is such a personal thing and the combination of many variables make up flavor. 

In my opinion (and for my preferences) it produces good flavor. 

In my opinion many other factors affect throat hit (juice, nicotine, etc), but you can set the airflow quite tight which does translate into a bigger throat hit. 

The Skyline produces a better flavor in my books (but not much better) 

So I can't really give you a definitive answer, but if your vape style and and preferences are like mine, then the Siren is a good RTA




Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## joeman187

Jengz said:


> View attachment 123704



Reload squad

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

joeman187 said:


> Reload squad


Word!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance

KZOR said:


> Word!
> View attachment 123716


@KZOR, I would like to hear your thoughts on the Coppervape BF Mech mod. Have you done a review of it somewhere?

I am running three of these jobbies and can not understand why there is not more noise being made about them. Is it because they are cheap or just my standards and expectations being so very low?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Some change for today ... getting another feel for the entheon whilst I wait for hadeon cap so I can tell the diference if any





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Raindance said:


> Have you done a review of it somewhere?


Think it is great. Sorry about the T-shirt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Ohms + Skyline + Drop tip

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

RPG + Skyline's Ultem tip

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

TheV said:


> Ohms + Skyline + Drop tip


Yassis that's niiiice.. .. I need me a nice stab wood single battery mod fr my skyline. . My evic does the job but aesthetics also matter 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

JsPLAYn said:


> Yassis that's niiiice.. .. I need me a nice stab wood single battery mod fr my skyline. . My evic does the job but aesthetics also matter
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


Thanks @JsPLAYn!
As nice as the mode looks ... the thing that actually sold me on it is the feel in the hand. It is such a nice mod to operate.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JsPLAYn

Island style shines In the skyclone. . Pineapple party of note @KZOR e juice is definitely becoming of my favourite ADV'S





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

These 2 have not left my hand virtually the whole time I have had the. Even the BB has taken a backseat.


The Skyclone is definitely a hit with a menthol tobacco, and the Hussar seems to bring out the lower notes, and is the more economical juice wise of the two.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> Ohms + Skyline + Drop tip



Dropkit order placed with @BumbleBee 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Dropkit order placed with @BumbleBee
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Awesome. I think you are going to enjoy the dropkit

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz

Scouse45 said:


> @Jengz those r my perfect mods. I got my barrel on Friday and my plain white hex coming Tuesday. My two dream mods to me! Amazing setups boss! How U loving the barrel?


I think the barrel will go down in my books as the best mod I’ve ever own and will own because it ticks every single box for me... 
dual battery check
Regulated check
Ergonomic check
Simplistic check
Build quality on point check
Hits like a train check
Looks befaaaaak check
Feels great in the hand check

No complaints at all!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

Some moist greens out there!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

TheV said:


> Awesome. I think you are going to enjoy the dropkit


Mine placed too.. excited to receive it by atleast wed

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hakhan

Jengz said:


> View attachment 123704


snap.love the DB

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Scouse45

Hakhan said:


> snap.love the DB


That’s my homie right there rockin it! Agree completely @Jengz I’ve owned many and it’s my boss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

This








Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Happiness 

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Happiness





Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Jp1905

Well...






Not quite the normal handcheck!

Mates laaitie born last night,so Im practicing for when my girl arrives in June!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 6


----------



## veecee

KZOR said:


> Think it is great. Sorry about the T-shirt.


Was going to link this review too, cos I watched it a few times before collecting my coppervape bf yesterday.

Nice one @KZOR!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## veecee

Jengz said:


> I think the barrel will go down in my books as the best mod I’ve ever own and will own because it ticks every single box for me...
> dual battery check
> Regulated check
> Ergonomic check
> Simplistic check
> Build quality on point check
> Hits like a train check
> Looks befaaaaak check
> Feels great in the hand check
> 
> No complaints at all!


Took a hit on one, and looked at for 5 minutes, and I was sold! Convincing the missus that I need another mod will be the next major task! Lol

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee

Resistance said:


> Happiness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


You and @hot.chillie35 parked next to each other? 

Did ya'all gooi a line in?

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hot.chillie35

veecee said:


> You and @hot.chillie35 parked next to each other?
> 
> Did ya'all gooi a line in?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


We didn't have a vape meet we had vape eat 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

veecee said:


> You and @hot.chillie35 parked next to each other?
> 
> Did ya'all gooi a line in?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


Yup a it was awesome 

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Natures goodness and my awesome mod








Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Jp1905 said:


> Well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite the normal handcheck!
> 
> Mates laaitie born last night,so Im practicing for when my girl arrives in June!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoy it while you can still give them back to their parents

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> View attachment 123755
> 
> Some moist greens out there!



Epic photo @Jengz !
White smoke - hehe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 123861


Great uncle Rob! I really Wanna hear your thoughts on how this mod feels in your hand compared to the beauty CLZ’s u have... I know it’s no CLZ but for me it is so comfortable!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Morning coffee and the DB + Reload Matchy Matcherson ..... solid mod quick review uploading soon !

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## veecee

Daniel said:


> Morning coffee and the DB + Reload Matchy Matcherson ..... solid mod quick review uploading soon !
> 
> View attachment 123877


Nice to meet you the other day, and to see this mod. Need to get me one for sure! 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

Trusty gloom in hand today. 

Love the flavored squonk.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Caramia

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 123861


Just LOVE this setup!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

If I describe this juice.. I need to express how it really taste and some may take offence but geez . I can't help.. here goes ..... DIS FOKING LEKE if u a fan of soft serve strawberry icecream, this is for u. Its smooth,creamy and full of goodness and best of all its not overly sweet so can be vaped as an ADV .. and I'm vaping it in the skyline tank.. 0.32ohm at 35watt

Well dun @KZOR .. 






sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Trusty gloom in hand today.
> 
> Love the flavored squonk.
> 
> View attachment 123887


It looks fantastic with the Goon. Happy vapes bud!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius

Might have found another juice for the BB's. Pleasant mint (Mint leave type mint) , great juice so far.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Cornelius said:


> Might have found another juice for the BB's. Pleasant mint (Mint leave type mint) , great juice so far.
> 
> View attachment 123894


I bought me that juice.. very refreshing at 1st and then started tasting like toothpaste and the mint leaf if harsh on inhale .. what's ur experience... I like the flavour but I may be vaping it wrong. Using a 0.16 on a rda

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Cornelius said:


> Might have found another juice for the BB's. Pleasant mint (Mint leave type mint) , great juice so far.
> 
> View attachment 123894



I have been experimenting with non-mentol juices in the BB lately and I am finding it more acceptable now. I don't know if it has to do with the higher ohm coils that I'm using or if my taste buds are just evolving. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

Quite interesting. I vaped a Diy menthol in one of my Reo's and a OL16, what a pleasant vape. Then I vaped exactly the same juice in a BB with a Insider and it just isn't the same.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Petrus said:


> Quite interesting. I vaped a Diy menthol in one of my Reo's and a OL16, what a pleasant vape. Then I vaped exactly the same juice in a BB with a Insider and it just isn't the same.



I will let you know what I find once I take delivery of my Reo some time in the future @Petrus. At this stage there is a possibility of April if my wife travels to SA. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius

JsPLAYn said:


> I bought me that juice.. very refreshing at 1st and then started tasting like toothpaste and the mint leaf if harsh on inhale .. what's ur experience... I like the flavour but I may be vaping it wrong. Using a 0.16 on a rda
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters



I have not had this issue so far, it is very close to it's description which never happens. I get a Lemonade with a mint leave taste. I actually like it a lot, however it could steep into what you are experiencing. I cannot comment on the RDA as I use it exclusively in the BB, Super Fine MTL fused Clapton coming in at 0.8ohm at 25watt.

Interesting @RenaldoRheeder , I am truly struggling with non menthol but I also don't do plain fruit vapes either. Mostly tobacco or Menthol,
I have 2 other Boro's with Red pill.
With the same coil setup as above I get a lot more menthol from the red pill.
Boro 2 with a Nano Alien by @Kaos coming in at .3 ohm and 27.5 watt, the Red pill gives me a lot more "jam" for lack of a better word.
I have actually thought that I need to up the Nic in my juices to make the BB "friendlier" to other juices

Also just to mention I use Exocet's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jengz said:


> Great uncle Rob! I really Wanna hear your thoughts on how this mod feels in your hand compared to the beauty CLZ’s u have... I know it’s no CLZ but for me it is so comfortable!



It's pretty heavy but as a mod to take fishing with dual batteries it's pretty awesome! And it's comfortable... comfort wise compared to a CLZ is not a fair competition because the CLZ is hand made and cost 6 times more... but for the price and functionality I think the double barrel is a winner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Rob Fisher said:


> It's pretty heavy but as a mod to take fishing with dual batteries it's pretty awesome! And it's comfortable... comfort wise compared to a CLZ is not a fair competition because the CLZ is hand made and cost 6 times more... but for the price and functionality I think the double barrel is a winner!


Agree on the weight! Thanks oom!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Good old Hadaly on the Arkon with some Nostalgia Mad Hatter





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Jp1905

BioHAZarD said:


> Good old Hadaly on the Arkon with some Nostalgia Mad Hatter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss



Love that Arkon!Next buy will either be that or a Bolt!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Jp1905 said:


> Love that Arkon!Next buy will either be that or a Bolt!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would go with the Arkon
Just so well made

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Slam Vape

Jp1905 said:


> Oom Rob,interesting thing,my brother is more of a carp guy,hes been rashing me to mix some no nic juice for him to fish with...do you think it would work?Im worried it could harm the fish.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well if I am writing this then its my key board or mouse. Buy when I am done it will be my all new SMOK Mag which I bought at Vapesupplycenter shown below. I love how the battery falls out of the device. and It hads my liquid at home with the extra ml in the expanded tank glass. Great hand feel can't be beat.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Thank you @akhalz for this beautifully crafted piece of art. Domed hadaly cap that takes 810 drip tips. Improved flavor too... and most of all, I can monitor my squonking without removing the top cap every time. This is beautiful. The coils you sent me make a world of difference in the flavor department. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Daniel

Amir said:


> Thank you @akhalz for this beautifully crafted piece of art. Domed hadaly cap that takes 810 drip tips. Improved flavor too... and most of all, I can monitor my squonking without removing the top cap every time. This is beautiful. The coils you sent me make a world of difference in the flavor department.



Dengit need a matte black cap for my Gloom ......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Daniel said:


> Dengit need a matte black cap for my Gloom ......



@akhalz clock in

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Amir said:


> @akhalz clock in


Lol would first need a Auth Hadaly.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Very impressed with this little clone Comet RDA actually turns out to be a great MTL RDA. And a beer after a long hard day paired with some Good Boy = good end to a day....

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## veecee

BioHAZarD said:


> Good old Hadaly on the Arkon with some Nostalgia Mad Hatter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss


I need me a tip like that. That tiny hadaly 510 feels so tiny. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## gman211991

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## antonherbst

Earlier today the gloom, some goon and xxx for company on a site.



0,12 ohms dual coil and it is flippen amazing. Using proper mech batteries for those who might worry. And is this a good vape. Wow. I am super impressed with the performance.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

veecee said:


> I need me a tip like that. That tiny hadaly 510 feels so tiny.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


Yeah dude. I hate the hadaly without that tip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor

BioHAZarD said:


> Yeah dude. I hate the hadaly without that tip


@BioHAZarD where can one get such a tip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Cor said:


> @BioHAZarD where can one get such a tip


The infamous @hands makes them but alas he is AWOL. Unfortunately I just sold my spare to @TheV 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mahir



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## veecee

Im just missing the great coffee. Ive inly had one cup so far today. Madness.

Sitting in a boardroom, supposed to be working, but reading ecigssa instead!





Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Cor

BioHAZarD said:


> The infamous @hands makes them but alas he is AWOL. Unfortunately I just sold my spare to @TheV
> 
> Sent from the abyss


Damit ime allways to late lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Cor said:


> Damit ime allways to late lol


I found my old hands tip ... so you are more than welcome to deal with @BioHAZarD for his extra tip

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> I found my old hands tip ... so you are more than welcome to deal with @BioHAZarD for his extra tip


You focus on organizing the group buy
Don't get side tracked 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## veecee

BioHAZarD said:


> You focus on organizing the group buy
> Don't get side tracked
> 
> Sent from the abyss


@biohazard, how much for that tip bud?

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

veecee said:


> @biohazard, how much for that tip bud?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


Hey buddy
let me first chat to @Cor 
Hope you don't mind

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

antonherbst said:


> Earlier today the gloom, some goon and xxx for company on a site.
> View attachment 123941
> 
> 
> 0,12 ohms dual coil and it is flippen amazing. Using proper mech batteries for those who might worry. And is this a good vape. Wow. I am super impressed with the performance.


That just looks sooooo nice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

BioHAZarD said:


> That just looks sooooo nice



And it vapes just as goooood. I love the combo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

antonherbst said:


> And it vapes just as goooood. I love the combo.


I am so jealous of that mod
one day when I am big

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> You focus on organizing the group buy
> Don't get side tracked
> 
> Sent from the abyss


"Group Buys" 
3F one just needs to get get shipped and then deal with customs.
Psyclone one I have to work some magic for the payment

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> I am so jealous of that mod
> one day when I am big


You know you NEED one!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## veecee

BioHAZarD said:


> Hey buddy
> let me first chat to @Cor
> Hope you don't mind



no worries - @Cor sorted me out with a PIF bf pin for my hadaly, so he definitely deserves it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

veecee said:


> no worries - @Cor sorted me out with a PIF bf pin for my hadaly, so he definitely deserves it!



So I sorted out @Cor with a Hadaly does that mean I get dibs on the tip hey ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Daniel

Daniel said:


> So I sorted out @Cor with a Hadaly does that mean I get dibs on the tip hey ?



What's so funny ? I'm serious ... been wanting one of those tips for a while  but I guess it's up to @BioHAZarD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Daniel said:


> What's so funny ? I'm serious ... been wanting one of those tips for a while  but I guess it's up to @BioHAZarD


come now guys
we now the first dibs always gets it
its not like it was advertised. by the time I read through all of @Daniel 's red tape I am fast asleep anyway


----------



## Daniel

BioHAZarD said:


> come now guys
> we now the first dibs always gets it
> its not like it was advertised. by the time I read through all of @Daniel 's red tape I am fast asleep anyway



Pfffft , I was merely stating the laws of PIF , in fact I sorted BOTH @Cor and @veecee out with Hadaly's so don't you guys think I deserve a little tip love ? (wait that sounded wrong ....)

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## BioHAZarD

Daniel said:


> Pfffft , I was merely stating the laws of PIF , in fact I sorted BOTH @Cor and @veecee out with Hadaly's so don't you guys think I deserve a little tip love ? (wait that sounded wrong ....)


choosing to ignore that last part

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

BioHAZarD said:


> I am so jealous of that mod
> one day when I am big



All good things come to those who wait. But i always aks myself. 

Do i want to torture myself with knowing i want something but cant have it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Happy to have a Hadaly back in my life!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## gman211991

flave 22mm living up to the hype


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

gman211991 said:


> flave 22mm living up to the hype
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Is that the one from @RayDeny 
If it is now i know who i need to stalk for that rda. 
Happy vapes man.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman211991

antonherbst said:


> Is that the one from @RayDeny
> If it is now i know who i need to stalk for that rda.
> Happy vapes man.



Nope it is not. He was selling a 24 this is the smaller brother the 22mm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

gman211991 said:


> Nope it is not. He was selling a 24 this is the smaller brother the 22mm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ah okay. I see. Then the search continues. 

If i may, where did you get this from?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman211991

antonherbst said:


> Ah okay. I see. Then the search continues.
> 
> If i may, where did you get this from?



Private deal with @JsPLAYn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

gman211991 said:


> Private deal with @JsPLAYn
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks. Enjoy the vape from it. Tou have me in green here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Happy to have a Hadaly back in my life!


About time. You were way too hasty last time.


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> About time. You were way too hasty last time.


It was almost instant regret when I shipped the Hadaly off.

Luckily that issue eventually resolved itself ... and now I have the Ultem Stubby cap which is awesome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> Thank you @akhalz for this beautifully crafted piece of art. Domed hadaly cap that takes 810 drip tips. Improved flavor too... and most of all, I can monitor my squonking without removing the top cap every time. This is beautiful. The coils you sent me make a world of difference in the flavor department.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Such classy vapes @Amir !!

You amd @antonherbst are haunting me with your Glooms

I dont need another mod
I really dont
But.... They are so gorgeous
But i dont need it
But its so nice
Aaaaaahhhhhh
So painful

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Such classy vapes @Amir !!
> 
> You amd @antonherbst are haunting me with your Glooms
> 
> I dont need another mod
> I really dont
> But.... They are so gorgeous
> But i dont need it
> But its so nice
> Aaaaaahhhhhh
> So painful



You know you want it. And i for one know you will enjoy it with the hadaley on. It is just such a smooth vape. 

Come to the gloom side of vaping Silver. It is not that difficult.  
Oh and i am busy coiling a narda to put on mine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> You know you want it. And i for one know you will enjoy it with the hadaley on. It is just such a smooth vape.
> 
> Come to the gloom side of vaping Silver. It is not that difficult.
> Oh and i am busy coiling a narda to put on mine.



You are doing a good job of convincing me
I can imagine a hadaly on the gloom would be spectacular

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> You are doing a good job of convincing me
> I can imagine a hadaly on the gloom would be spectacular



This is it with a clone narda ontop.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Silver said:


> You are doing a good job of convincing me
> I can imagine a hadaly on the gloom would be spectacular


After having tried @antonherbst Ice queen and gloom, once the Reo fund has satisfied the V8 need, the Gloom fund will start immediately, it is a fabulous mod. His kindness in letting me try it has scarred me for life  until I can get a grown up mech now, Reo and Gloom! You will definately never ever be sorry if you do take the plunge for a gloom

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

One of the best juices I have tasted ever.





Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Room Fogger said:


> After having tried @antonherbst Ice queen and gloom, once the Reo fund has satisfied the V8 need, the Gloom fund will start immediately, it is a fabulous mod. His kindness in letting me try it has scarred me for life  until I can get a grown up mech now, Reo and Gloom! You will definately never ever be sorry if you do take the plunge for a gloom


We know wher ethe other stay. You are welcome to come for a vape coffee meet when you want.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Definately will take you up on that offer, thanks again for your generosity and the best coffee I have had in a long time!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Room Fogger said:


> Definately will take you up on that offer, thanks again for your generosity and the best coffee I have had in a long time!



Ill see what tomorrow brings and maybe come past your posy for a quick meet after work or so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

That's great news, your stuff is awaiting your collection. I am here the whole day, may be back in hospital for more tests by Monday, hopefully they can finally figure out and treat me for one thing so that I can get on with my life, whichever direction it takes me. My coffee is not as good as yours, but I think I might have some cappuccino sticks hidden away still.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Such classy vapes @Amir !!
> 
> You amd @antonherbst are haunting me with your Glooms
> 
> I dont need another mod
> I really dont
> But.... They are so gorgeous
> But i dont need it
> But its so nice
> Aaaaaahhhhhh
> So painful



I’d say go all out and get a fully customized stab wood freehand s. That way even if you wanted another mod after that you might just have no money for it. That’s the best form of dissuasion for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

hot.chillie35 said:


> One of the best juices I have tasted ever.


Knew you would like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Going back to my roots this morning - Serpent SMM rebuilt and vaping Adam's Artic Apple. The SMM was my first ever RTA







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## craigb

I've reach a bit of a milestone. I've got together a "run around" that I'm almost happy with. I still need to figure the build to use inside, but otherwise,here is my pick up and go ,driving to work or chauffeuring HRH and our daughter to the shops,or just general "nothing fancy" vape

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## hot.chillie35

KZOR said:


> Knew you would like it.


Can't wait to try the others in your repitua 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

The way this setup has destroyed all my others! Filled with some peppermint sweets from the tonix range because... the flu is hitting hard!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB with VapeShell and Red Pill! Boom!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JsPLAYn

Wow this drop kit makes a huuuuge diference... ha ha






sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Ruan0.30

My favourite office vape....
No one complains.
Nic and flavour is delivered.
20w only @ 0.28ohms battery life for days.





Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Ruan0.30 said:


> My favourite office vape....
> No one complains.
> Nic and flavour is delivered.
> 20w only @ 0.28ohms battery life for days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


Great looking setup, nice one @Ruan0.30 !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Just some candy minus the stabwood mod.. one day





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

JsPLAYn said:


> Just some candy minus the stabwood mod.. one day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


its coming buddy
not long now

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JsPLAYn

BioHAZarD said:


> its coming buddy
> not long now


Ha ha can't wait for the elegance to be completed . This rta, although it's a clone, deserves to be mounted on something nicer than an evic

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## FacelessVaper

Bought my first Squonker two days ago! Goes perfectly with the Dead rabbit and some of @KZOR amazing juice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV

JsPLAYn said:


> Just some candy minus the stabwood mod.. one day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


You enjoying the drop kit @JsPLAYn?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

DieBaardBek said:


> View attachment 124193
> Bought my first Squonker two days ago! Goes perfectly with the Dead rabbit and some of @KZOR amazing juice!


Nice one Arno.. welcome to the forum did @KZOR mention his coffee juice  up ur alley

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

TheV said:


> You enjoying the drop kit @JsPLAYn?


Yes I most definitely am.. besides it being less top heavy,and more aesthetically appealing. The vape is nice too.. a slight bit warmer but more concentrated flavour. Lucky I have 2 coz I think the menthol juices works better in standard configuration but drop shud do wonders to some bakery and custard vapes.. thanks for the referral tho and leaning me towards it.. eks nie spyt nie

Ps. Is it ok to use a 3mm coil.. I have coil company nano framed staple 0.32 .. but had2 remove a wrap to make fit so it's 0.24 nw. Vapes nice and has flavour but I can't see how it sits in chimney 


sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## FacelessVaper

JsPLAYn said:


> Nice one Arno.. welcome to the forum did @KZOR mention his coffee juice  up ur alley
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters



Yes, tastes it in its beginning stages. Still want to try it's final product. Can't wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

JsPLAYn said:


> Yes I most definitely am.. besides it being less top heavy,and more aesthetically appealing. The vape is nice too.. a slight bit warmer but more concentrated flavour. Lucky I have 2 coz I think the menthol juices works better in standard configuration but drop shud do wonders to some bakery and custard vapes.. thanks for the referral tho and leaning me towards it.. eks nie spyt nie
> 
> Ps. Is it ok to use a 3mm coil.. I have coil company nano framed staple 0.32 .. but had2 remove a wrap to make fit so it's 0.24 nw. Vapes nice and has flavour but I can't see how it sits in chimney
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


Winner winner! Really glad to hear you are enjoying it.
I agree that both configurations has a place in my arsenal.
I'm especially enjoying the drop tip on the standard skyline config.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz

Situation right now... man flu! Such a pleasure that I can still Vape menthols

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## McGeezy21



Reactions: Like 11


----------



## antonherbst

Jengz said:


> View attachment 124204
> 
> Situation right now... man flu! Such a pleasure that I can still Vape menthols



Hey buddy. Stay strong. There is a light at the end of this tough time. You should know we here on the forum understand the pain and suffering and feel sorry for you. We hooe that you recover soon.  Man flu is a real disease.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz

antonherbst said:


> Hey buddy. Stay strong. There is a light at the end of this tough time. You should know we here on the forum understand the pain and suffering and feel sorry for you. We hooe that you recover soon.  Man flu is a real disease.


Hahaaa thanks bud, 3 days like this but getting there. Dreaming of vaping flavours again haha.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Insomnia handcheck, this setup is really impressive, Cylon does it's job beautifully and the Sherman is 1 of those WTF atomizers, huge airflow, huge flavor. I had to turn it down to 50w, at 70w the vape is way to intense for me, the flavor is so great that it becomes overwhelming, as I get used to it, I'll up the power.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## TylerD

I've been waiting for something like thi for awhile now!
I loved the Reo mini mods, but batts to small and not enough power.
Now a mini sized 18650 powered little machine.
Loveit!!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## TylerD

And again!
So happy with this combo! I'm in heaven!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Caramia

Thanx to @BumbleBee, and that driptip

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## JohnG

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Going back to my roots this morning - Serpent SMM rebuilt and vaping Adam's Artic Apple. The SMM was my first ever RTA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



This looks neat

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JohnG

Caramia said:


> Thanx to @BumbleBee, and that driptip
> View attachment 124245
> 
> View attachment 124246


Love that drip tip

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JohnG

TylerD said:


> And again!
> So happy with this combo! I'm in heaven!
> View attachment 124244


This setup looks epic bro

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Caramia said:


> Thanx to @BumbleBee, and that driptip
> View attachment 124245
> 
> View attachment 124246


Awesome @Caramia ! Well done @BumbleBee !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

JohnG said:


> This looks neat



The Serpent SMM is still one of the easiest RTAs to build - I recommend this to any beginner

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

RenaldoRheeder said:


> The Serpent SMM is still one of the easiest RTAs to build - I recommend this to any beginner



Couldn’t agree more!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 124260



Such a Teazer. Damn The Dvarw Just rocks. Cannot seem to put it down. Thanks for an awesome recommendation. Best DL RTA EVER

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> Such a Teazer. Damn The Dvarw Just rocks. Cannot seem to put it down. Thanks for an awesome recommendation. Best DL RTA EVER



Sorry @Ash! Yip I don't understand why the tank hasn't seen the light of day world wide... I honestly have only used it since it arrived. Happily two more arrived yesterday! 

I know you are really happy with your Dvarw and are after another one... I'm interested to see what the other guys think.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DaveH

Cricket and the Skyline clone 



Cricket and the 'half a' Skyline clone 



'tis a hard life  

Dave

Reactions: Like 14 | Funny 1


----------



## DJ Maddog

What a way to spend the day
Got my trusty capo with hulk powered juice and working on my two monsters

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hot.chillie35

Lol... Afternoon spent at a twisp kiosk vaping. I'm convinced I need a life






Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jengz

Anyone rocking the EZ dripper hahaha my drip game is strong!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

Re post.
Me and my wismec





Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Jengz said:


> View attachment 124310
> 
> Anyone rocking the EZ dripper hahaha my drip game is strong!


Looks like a Alien injection needle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Resistance said:


> Re post.
> Me and my wismec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


The new door? Something happen to the standard one?

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

Proper Ice Queen and some xbox.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

BioHAZarD said:


> Looks like a Alien injection needle


From cowboys and aliens

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Raindance said:


> The new door? Something happen to the standard one?
> 
> Regards


No I made it @BumbleBee here it is

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Here's the original panel





Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jengz

BioHAZarD said:


> Looks like a Alien injection needle


Hahahaha it is an awesome gadget to have when u not in the mood for a squonk!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Beauty and the beast, and their designated builds

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Resistance said:


> Here's the original panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


That looks really good, nice job @Resistance

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

BumbleBee said:


> That looks really good, nice job @Resistance


Thanks Mr B. Pm incoming 

Sent from my Venue 7 HSPA+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

New venture starts today so the Ice Queen is my companion to the new client for the day.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Petrus

antonherbst said:


> New venture starts today so the Ice Queen is my companion to the new client for the day.
> View attachment 124338


@antonherbst B..E..A..U..T..I..F..U..L

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nugget with it's Ariel Treasury Leather cover! Boom!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Mac75

Nugget in bloo

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7


----------



## Bumblebabe

I got another one 
Thank you to my awesome @BumbleBee 
It’s small but it lasts and gives a great punch! I love it!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

@BioHAZarD u a rock star.. nice meeting u buddy





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## SAVapeGear



Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 14


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVapeGear said:


> View attachment 124396



OMG! Just beautiful! Oh WOW!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

JsPLAYn said:


> @BioHAZarD u a rock star.. nice meeting u buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


Nice combo you have there man

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

JsPLAYn said:


> @BioHAZarD u a rock star.. nice meeting u buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


Oh and snap btw:

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Oh and snap btw:


so glad that mod was resurrected

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RynoP

New mod. now just the tank next week

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

SAVapeGear said:


> View attachment 124396


Yoh!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

TheV said:


> Oh and snap btw:


Lovit ha ha .. I had that white tip on my order from bumblebee and then removed it .. why .. fok knws .but it looks dam good on ohms

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

JsPLAYn said:


> Lovit ha ha .. I had that white tip on my order from bumblebee and then removed it .. why .. fok knws .but it looks dam good on ohms
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


I actually HAD to get a spare tip because I moved the stock black tip over to my standard config skyline:




... clone on the ohms and authentic on the pico

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> I actually HAD to get a spare tip because I moved the stock black tip over to my standard config skyline:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... clone on the ohms and authentic on the pico


I c the clone is looking down on the authentic

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lushen

SAVapeGear said:


> View attachment 124396



Please clean all that dust off the table before putting mods on it and try keep the spacing even between the mods.
The OCD people are going to freak when they see this

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> I c the clone is looking down on the authentic


For now ... the authentic has something very special on the way!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

TheV said:


> For now ... the authentic has something very special on the way!


Can I ask.. ur ohms.. seems very vibrant and so how do u maintain the wood 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> For now ... the authentic has something very special on the way!


yeah no stopping it then  very special is right

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

JsPLAYn said:


> Can I ask.. ur ohms.. seems very vibrant and so how do u maintain the wood
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


1 part photoshop ... 10 parts nagging a friend to treat it for me 
@Philip Dunkley should be able to advise you better. He is the one that breathed new life into this mod.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Philip Dunkley

TheV said:


> 1 part photoshop ... 10 parts nagging a friend to treat it for me
> @Philip Dunkley should be able to advise you better. He is the one that breathed new life into this mod.



Yeah, It's about 3 Hours of Hard elbow Grease with Very Fine Sandpaper, an Overnight Treatment of Wood Finish and Waxes onto the raw wood, And then another hour of Formula 1 Car Polish (My Brother contracts to F1 BAR Honda) and a buffing wheel. Easy Peazy!!!!!!! 

@JsPLAYn 
@TheV

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Braki

eGo has 6mg for the stressfull moments. Smok and Pico both 3mg for the sweetness. All 3 going strong  I swopped the Ammit for the Xbaby on the Pico. Ammit is leaking to much on the Pico. So far its holding better on the Smok.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TylerD

This is a very nice juice. Like it a lot!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

TylerD said:


> This is a very nice juice. Like it a lot!
> View attachment 124432



Nice @TylerD 
What type of flavour is it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Silver said:


> Nice @TylerD
> What type of flavour is it?


Desert type of juice @Silver , but with a bit of wood. Lol.

A vanilla infused bourbon milk that is smoked in traditional Canadian oak and spice. Saint like the popular Rogue has been steeped for a minimum of 3 months and will appeal to vapers who enjoy the more complex dessert vapes. Smooth, rich and absolutely delicious.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> Can I ask.. ur ohms.. seems very vibrant and so how do u maintain the wood
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters



Best way to maintain wood is to pop into the Rob's Lounge thread.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Nailedit77

Loving this beauty

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Bliss in all its glory. Finally perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## shaun2707

Amir said:


> Best way to maintain wood is to pop into the Rob's Lounge thread.



, that is classic!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

New M-Sport to match the new mod 





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> New M-Sport to match the new mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss


Enjoy the low-revving coal roller buddy! She is a beauty... the mod as well

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Enjoy the low-revving coal roller buddy! She is a beauty... the mod as well


Haha
Love the description 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Squad in full force

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Lazy Friday afternoon with Laphroig and some of Mr Hardwick's Rodeo in the pipe. That is a really small glass btw.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## MHD

Permanent handcheck....SNLV 18 rocks!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## veecee

BioHAZarD said:


> New M-Sport to match the new mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss


Now thats a lekka handcheck!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## veecee

SAVapeGear said:


> View attachment 124396


That middle one though! Yoh yoh yoh!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Mac75 said:


> Nugget in bloo


I was looking at this pic when you posted it this morning and thought to myself the Gloomtem would look fantastic next to this! ... now you can actually show me if I was right

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mahir

Mech-boy for life

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mac75

TheV said:


> I was looking at this pic when you posted it this morning and thought to myself the Gloomtem would look fantastic next to this! ... now you can actually show me if I was right


You can now decide... lol

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor

Mac75 said:


> You can now decide... lol



@Mac75 you must be one happy guy !

very nice !

enjoy !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Mac75 said:


> You can now decide... lol


Damn that was quick
Sorry buddy the gloom takes the cake

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali

Mac75 said:


> You can now decide... lol


Ooh..Gloomtem! Thats one thing missing from my current collection..








Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

SAVapeGear said:


> View attachment 124396



Mate - that middle one is haunting me 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SthrnMixer

Mr. B said:


> Nice! Hstone Bane mech mod. Authentic?



Oh no, it's a clone. I had to modify it a bit - stronger magnets for the switch and a homemade bushing for the pin to shorten the throw. Once done it's a damn good mech.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

SthrnMixer said:


> Oh no, it's a clone. I had to modify it a bit - stronger magnets for the switch and a homemade bushing for the pin to shorten the throw. Once done it's a damn good mech.



nice to see you pop in @SthrnMixer 

how are you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali

Lol.. @Silver why the dislike?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Cobrali said:


> Lol.. @Silver why the dislike?


I’m also going to start disliking posts on this page and the Vape mail page, I think it will be most appropriate to dislike with the corner of my wallet though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali

Jengz said:


> I’m also going to start disliking posts on this page and the Vape mail page, I think it will be most appropriate to dislike with the corner of my wallet though


Haha..i'm unemployed..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jengz

Cobrali said:


> Haha..i'm unemployed..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Unemployed with two limelight’s, take it easy man, the rest of us are slaving away and still dreaming of such mods

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Silver

Cobrali said:


> Lol.. @Silver why the dislike?



Sorry @Cobrali 
That was my mistake. I was intending on a like. 
Have changed it now to a winner
No way I could dislike those beautiful setups of yours !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Cobrali

Silver said:


> Sorry @Cobrali
> That was my mistake. I was intending on a like.
> Have changed it now to a winner
> No way I could dislike those beautiful setups of yours !!


Ah lol..i thought you were just jealous. Haha

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cobrali

Jengz said:


> Unemployed with two limelight’s, take it easy man, the rest of us are slaving away and still dreaming of such mods


Haha..i saved a lot since my gf isn't here so i can spoil myself! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

Cobrali said:


> Haha..i saved a lot since my gf isn't here so i can spoil myself!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



bro, I'm unemployed, whats the secret ?

struggling to sponsor my diy

your HE list I could only dream of ...lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

Save a lot when you have a job, be single for for 5 years and don't attend birthdays so you can save up! And don't go clubbing or drinking for a few years!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

Cobrali said:


> Save a lot when you have a job, be single for for 5 years and don't attend birthdays so you can save up! And don't go clubbing or drinking for a few years!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



thanks, very nice mods you have man

unfortunately the days of being single for me are long gone, hang on to that, trust me

which is your favourite mod ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Mac75 said:


> You can now decide... lol


I decide I was right... And you win! 
Best of both worlds you have there bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali

vicTor said:


> thanks, very nice mods you have man
> 
> unfortunately the days of being single for me are long gone, hang on to that, trust me
> 
> which is your favourite mod ?


Lol..i don't have a favourite..i keep the mods i like..so between two molly's and two limelights now..haha

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> I c the clone is looking down on the authentic


Is this better?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## JsPLAYn

Ready for the weekend .. shot @TheV I stole ur driptip swop idea and its way better .. more leverage on the dropkit now and skyline looks a tab bit shorter ha ha











sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

TheV said:


> Is this better?


Man that mod is sexy as fuuuurrrrrk .. what isit?

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

JsPLAYn said:


> Man that mod is sexy as fuuuurrrrrk .. what isit?
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


Thanks man. I'm over the MOON! 

It is a Wapari Nano DNA75:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/wapari-mods.t39761/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

JsPLAYn said:


> Ready for the weekend .. shot @TheV I stole ur driptip swop idea and its way better .. more leverage on the dropkit now and skyline looks a tab bit shorter ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


Aww snap! Rocking setups you have there 
I find the JFC actuates so much better with the drop tip as well.
Happy vapes man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

TheV said:


> Aww snap! Rocking setups you have there
> I find the JFC actuates so much better with the drop tip as well.
> Happy vapes man!


Ha ha thanks man.. I somehow don't have the right flow control alot complain about.. mine turns freely even with top nut tight

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Is this better?


Much better thanks 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

BioHAZarD said:


> New M-Sport to match the new mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss



Awesome hand check Bio. And what is your initial thoughts on the gloom?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

antonherbst said:


> Awesome hand check Bio. And what is your initial thoughts on the gloom?


I now understand what all the fuss was abt.
Absolutely awesome device. Next stop stabwood edition

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Much better thanks
> 
> Sent from the abyss


My pleasure. What else can I change in my vaping arsenal to make your life better?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali

BioHAZarD said:


> I now understand what all the fuss was abt.
> Absolutely awesome device. Next stop stabwood edition


Yoh! Stabwood edition is a must unless you are like me and don't enjoy stabwood mods! Wait til you see the blocks available. Choosing mech or mosfet. 22mm catchcup or 24mm flat 510. Matching driptip and ring from the same block. Custom button logo and colours..it's like choosing a new wife that will never leave you!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

With the Wapari's being shown recently I thought I would take the Wapari Classic DNA60 out of the display cabinet!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Eish - you guys are killing me @TheV & @Rob Fisher 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Eish - you guys are killing me @TheV & @Rob Fisher



And the Dvarw DL fits perfectly on it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> My pleasure. What else can I change in my vaping arsenal to make your life better?


I will send you a list  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Cobrali said:


> Yoh! Stabwood edition is a must unless you are like me and don't enjoy stabwood mods! Wait til you see the blocks available. Choosing mech or mosfet. 22mm catchcup or 24mm flat 510. Matching driptip and ring from the same block. Custom button logo and colours..it's like choosing a new wife that will never leave you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I know it's ridiculous. One day  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rob Fisher said:


> And the Dvarw DL fits perfectly on it!



thanks - now I feel much better @Rob Fisher 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KZOR

Such a lovely setup.  HotcigR150 met Tokugawa RDA.
@Spyro ...... thanks for the panels and @shaun2707 .... thanks for the delivery.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

KZOR said:


> Such a lovely setup.  HotcigR150 met Tokugawa RDA.
> @Spyro ...... thanks the panels and @shaun2707 .... thanks for the delivery.
> 
> View attachment 124491



Stunning. You beat me to it @KZOR. Dibs on those panels if you ever decide to let them go


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Even my little Wapari Nano can handle the Dvarw!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## shaun2707

KZOR said:


> Such a lovely setup.  HotcigR150 met Tokugawa RDA.
> @Spyro ...... thanks for the panels and @shaun2707 .... thanks for the delivery.
> 
> View attachment 124491



Very nice... those look great!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Even my little Wapari Nano can handle the Dvarw!
> View attachment 124493
> View attachment 124494



My dream mod. The only thing that's ever made my wishlist

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Vaping bliss on a Gloom  with some yummy stalker






Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Amir said:


> My dream mod. The only thing that's ever made my wishlist


@UzziTherion has 1 for sale bro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UzziTherion

Moey_Ismail said:


> @UzziTherion has 1 for sale bro


@the V bought mine bru


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Amir said:


> My dream mod. The only thing that's ever made my wishlist


Nvm I see it's sold but you can speak to @Christos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Moey_Ismail said:


> Nvm I see it's sold but you can speak to @Christos



I did speak to @Christos already and he's holding it for me till I win the lottery

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Amir said:


> I did speak to @Christos already and he's holding it for me till I win the lottery


Since when do you need the lottery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

BioHAZarD said:


> Since when do you need the lottery



New car new house... No new money

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Amir said:


> New car new house... No new money


Haha
Congrats. Organize more tours for that Cash flow.  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

This limelight that several of you seem to be enjoying and posting here is making me feel uneasy...

You know that feeling when you get a nervous twitch in your stomach...

Getting it more often these days when I see these Limelights floating around...

Sigh...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Silver said:


> This limelight that everyone seems to be enjoying and posting here is making me feel uneasy...
> 
> You know that feeling when you get a nervous twitch in your stomach...
> 
> Getting it more often these days when I see these Limelights floating around...
> 
> Sigh...



Same here


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Same here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



LimelightNervousTwitchSupportGroup.com

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Silver said:


> LimelightNervousTwitchSupportGroup.com



 today is a particularly bad day for me last night the Limelight bug started strangling me, and today the Wapari bug got hold of me as well. The symptoms are very similar to Malari (touch wood - have not had this for nearly a year now) - high fever, nausea and intense headaches. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jengz

RenaldoRheeder said:


> today is a particularly bad day for me last night the Limelight bug started strangling me, and today the Wapari bug got hold of me as well. The symptoms are very similar to Malari (touch wood - have not had this for nearly a year now) - high fever, nausea and intense headaches.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I remember the days when I use to smoke stinkies and see a bra with an IJustS and I use to get this feeling... I keep going back to that so when I see my gear I feel good about my life

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

RenaldoRheeder said:


> today is a particularly bad day for me last night the Limelight bug started strangling me, and today the Wapari bug got hold of me as well. The symptoms are very similar to Malari (touch wood - have not had this for nearly a year now) - high fever, nausea and intense headaches.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What's malari ??

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

@TheV ....say whaaaaat 





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Cor

Dressing up the bolt in its tux for a 21st this afternoon

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

JsPLAYn said:


> @TheV ....say whaaaaat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


Winner winner stabwood-skyline dinner!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> What's malari ??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Just the normal north-eastern Nigeria type - nothing fancy. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

BioHAZarD said:


> Haha
> Congrats. Organize more tours for that Cash flow.
> 
> Sent from the abyss



I'm working on it...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> This limelight that several of you seem to be enjoying and posting here is making me feel uneasy...
> 
> You know that feeling when you get a nervous twitch in your stomach...
> 
> Getting it more often these days when I see these Limelights floating around...
> 
> Sigh...


especially those stabwood ones, these squonkers are speaking to me quite loudly 

must... resist... 

fortunately my wallet is empty and my accountant is like

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> This limelight that several of you seem to be enjoying and posting here is making me feel uneasy...
> 
> You know that feeling when you get a nervous twitch in your stomach...
> 
> Getting it more often these days when I see these Limelights floating around...
> 
> Sigh...


Nobody wants to live with a nervous twitch in the stomach. Best you buy a gloom. It is for you well-being after all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

Braai Time

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## shaun2707

JsPLAYn said:


> @TheV ....say whaaaaat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters



Very nice brother!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

shaun2707 said:


> Very nice brother!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks @shaun2707 .. I had my fun with squonkers now time to venture elsewhere ha ha.. il still squonk but 'been there done that got the t shirt warah warah cheesecakes 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the wrong one man.. unless u allergic to nuts (that's what she said).. the brown box.. hazelnut praline is thee one to get

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

All setup.Think they will stay in this configuration for now....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## JsPLAYn

Good one Jody .. nice break away from iced fruits for me  ..





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

En route to the bush, this EZ dripper is a real winner, even for filling tanks on the long road

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Halfdaft

Jengz said:


> View attachment 124204
> 
> Situation right now... man flu! Such a pleasure that I can still Vape menthols


Please tell me someone is gonna be bringing in Frost.. I really need a 30ml of that...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> This limelight that several of you seem to be enjoying and posting here is making me feel uneasy...
> 
> You know that feeling when you get a nervous twitch in your stomach...
> 
> Getting it more often these days when I see these Limelights floating around...
> 
> Sigh...



Just imagine a polished aluminium gloom with a equally polished hadely. 

A true silver surfer for our Master @Silver

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Please tell me someone is gonna be bringing in Frost.. I really need a 30ml of that...


How good is it! I’ll try persuade the guys to get some in

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mahir

I'm a sucker for black and silver

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> That's the wrong one man.. unless u allergic to nuts (that's what she said).. the brown box.. hazelnut praline is thee one to get
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters



Was a gift to my mum for her birthday. Swiped it right out the bouquet it came in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> Was a gift to my mum for her birthday. Swiped it right out the bouquet it came in
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha ha .. good shot. And Happy Bday to ur mum

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

The bush has really transformed over the years!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Andre said:


> Lazy Friday afternoon with Laphroig and some of Mr Hardwick's Rodeo in the pipe. That is a really small glass btw.


Small or large, the nectar of the gods contained in that glass was delivered by angels. Excellent choice! And a good pipe to enhance the experience!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

CLZ Forma back from Helsinki after a pit stop... Gold Skyline on top...

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## TheV

RPG has been feeling a bit left out lately...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> RPG has been feeling a bit left out lately...



That panel looks amazing @TheV !
RPG is looking hot!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ooh @Amir 
That white Limelight and the Lindt chocs
My word, that is class!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

JsPLAYn said:


> warah warah cheesecakes



Lol @JsPLAYn 
Never heard that before
Hehe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> That panel looks amazing @TheV !
> RPG is looking hot!


Thanks @Silver. It is something very different

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> Just imagine a polished aluminium gloom with a equally polished hadely.
> 
> A true silver surfer for our Master @Silver



Aah, you know how to tempt me @antonherbst !!
I can just imagine that

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Time for a sqounk







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Time for a sqounk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Such a lovely setup ... and really nice juice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> Such a lovely setup ... and really nice juice



One of my favorite juices - exceeded all my expectations 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Such a delicious smoothie in my hand now!







Oh my word. My dear wife is a champ at making these. This one has blackberry, blueberry, raspberry and strawberry. With some milk, full cream vanilla yoghurt and ice. 

All crushed up. 

It's thick, it's tangy and it's very cold. Bliss in a glass!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> One of my favorite juices - exceeded all my expectations
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


I have Strange Fruit and White Whiskers coming in. RAM is steeping it for me. Hopefully I can give it a try next week

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> I have Strange Fruit and White Whiskers coming in. RAM is steeping it for me. Hopefully I can give it a try next week


Strange fruit is actually very nice. Got it in the gloom as we speak/type

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Silver said:


> Such a delicious smoothie in my hand now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my word. My dear wife is a champ at making these. This one has blackberry, blueberry, raspberry and strawberry. With some milk, full cream vanilla yoghurt and ice.
> 
> All crushed up.
> 
> It's thick, it's tangy and it's very cold. Bliss in a glass!


Great vape flavours too,but the shake looks tantalising

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Ooh @Amir
> That white Limelight and the Lindt chocs
> My word, that is class!



It made for a very delicious combo. A chocolate coated tongue and some Yami Milkgat almost tasted like Sally Williams chocolate coated nougat bar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Silver said:


> Lol @JsPLAYn
> Never heard that before
> Hehe


Ha ha just sounded right at that moment

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Silver said:


> Such a delicious smoothie in my hand now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my word. My dear wife is a champ at making these. This one has blackberry, blueberry, raspberry and strawberry. With some milk, full cream vanilla yoghurt and ice.
> 
> All crushed up.
> 
> It's thick, it's tangy and it's very cold. Bliss in a glass!


That my friend is called a Berry Dairy smoothie lol.. try it at kauai. Add some honey aswell it's delish

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RynoP

Loving it!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Enough of filling the Skyline so often! Time to replace the tank with a 5ml Cleito Bubble tank!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Enough of filling the Skyline so often! Time to replace the tank with a 5ml Cleito Bubble tank!
> View attachment 124606



@Rob Fisher , i can relate
That Skyline gets empty so quickly
A few hours later (and not even exclusively vaping) and its dry
Worth it for the flavour on my fruity menthols though.

Does the bubble glass change the vape in any way?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , i can relate
> That Skyline gets empty so quickly
> A few hours later (and not even exclusively vaping) and its dry
> Worth it for the flavour on my fruity menthols though.
> 
> Does the bubble glass change the vape in any way?



Hi Ho @Silver it doesn't appear to change the flavour... so it's a chicken dinner...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver it doesn't appear to change the flavour... so it's a chicken dinner...
> View attachment 124607



Thanks 

Love that mug @Rob Fisher 
Saw it in one of your vapemails and chuckled
Classic

And there was a shirt if i recall

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Raindance

JsPLAYn said:


> Thanks @shaun2707 .. I had my fun with squonkers now time to venture elsewhere ha ha.. il still squonk but 'been there done that got the t shirt warah warah cheesecakes
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


There is something beyond squonking?!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Jengz said:


> View attachment 124609
> View attachment 124610
> View attachment 124611
> View attachment 124612
> View attachment 124613


Love the T-Shirt boet!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Bro, does this horse have an E-Tag? What kind of place is this Gauteng you guys are living in?


Unbelievable! LOL

Regards

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Pixstar

Raindance said:


> Bro, does this horse have an E-Tag? What kind of place is this Gauteng you guys are living in?
> View attachment 124614
> 
> Unbelievable! LOL
> 
> Regards


Is that what an e-tag looks like? Never seen one...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TheV

Jengz said:


> View attachment 124609
> View attachment 124610
> View attachment 124611
> View attachment 124612
> View attachment 124613


Now that is what I call out and about! Awesome @Jengz

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Happy Sunday vapes all you awesome people!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz

Raindance said:


> Bro, does this horse have an E-Tag? What kind of place is this Gauteng you guys are living in?
> View attachment 124614
> 
> Unbelievable! LOL
> 
> Regards


Hahahaha it’s his name tag on the reigns

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mahir

My happy place. Sunday + football + vape and chill  #heaven

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> Happy Sunday vapes all you awesome people!



Looking good mate 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Gloom love

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Mahir said:


> My happy place. Sunday + football + vape and chill  #heaven
> 
> View attachment 124627


Waar is jou slang?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Room Fogger said:


> Waar is jou slang?


Sorry, meant for @antonherbst and his new python or something I'm not going near.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jp1905

Room Fogger said:


> Waar is jou slang?



 this was hilarious!But my mind is always in the gutter!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## JsPLAYn

Room Fogger said:


> Waar is jou slang?


That's what she said

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RynoP

Im just going to post this everyday. The Kylin mini is a winner!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bar V3, Skyline with Bubble tank and a really fresh bottle of Red Pill!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Finally I have a go at a Billet Box with an Exocet tank. . Thanks @Jengz
@Amir that @hands tip finally found a place in my arsenal ha ha

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

ARCTIC DOLPHIN HECTOR RTA ON TWISP VEGA REG. MOD.
ROCKING 2X 22 GAUGE 7 WRAPS COILS. 
*PAULIES COFFEE CAKE IS THE JUICE!!!*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## shaun2707

Jp1905 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Very nice bud!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Calvin Naidoo

Using vgod pro coils,some cotton bacon v2 and unicorn frappe from the juicman usa line.Tastes soooooo good in this mech

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

It’s been a hard day’s night....Pulled out the ever so trusty and long lasting Battlestar, by Smoant. Man, these are the VW Beatle of mods. 

Opened my pre prepared Goon, tried to remember where I got the coil from? Remembering the superb vape, a single coil can give.






Primed and fired.






And enjoyed a dense, Rich vape with some Strawberry sour, DIY. 






I sincerely appreciate quality, above looks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Waine said:


> It’s been a hard day’s night....Pulled out the ever so trusty and long lasting Battlestar, by Smoant. Man, these are the VW Beatle of mods.
> 
> Opened my pre prepared Goon, tried to remember where I got the coil from? Remembering the superb vape, a single coil can give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primed and fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And enjoyed a dense, Rich vape with some Strawberry sour, DIY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely appreciate quality, above looks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The sour recipe please @Waine.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman211991

New work horse combo. Flave 22mm on the shelve until it’s sqounker gets here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## antonherbst

Haku clone for a test run thanks to @Room Fogger 

So far its good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lost Vape Mirage DNA75C in Temp Control Mode with a Dvarw DL on top and a @smilelykumeenit Framed Staple Alien SS inside!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

No BMW .. but heck, il post anyways ..





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7


----------



## JsPLAYn

Have I gone overboard

Not the prettiest line up but all functional 





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Dietz

JsPLAYn said:


> Have I gone overboard
> 
> Not the prettiest line up but all functional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


YES... Yes you have gone overboard, And as you Best friend, i will help out by relieving you of the absolutely overoveboardereddd Piece Next to the Evic.
... the things I do for Friends

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman211991

and the sqounker has arrived 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Dietz said:


> YES... Yes you have gone overboard, And as you Best friend, i will help out by relieving you of the absolutely overoveboardereddd Piece Next to the Evic.
> ... the things I do for Friends


Ha ha no chance bud.. that will be staying for a long time.. I'm actually looking for another one.. so keep a close eye on for sale threads as il be all over it when it comes 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Been a rough past three days on the work front so most of my usual tank workhorses are in need of a refill or pitstop.

So out with the droppers for some evening after dinner vapes.






Glazed donuts in the Petri and the last bits of @rogue zombie ' s Bruised Berry Ice in the Hadaly.

Such great juices and great flavour for me on these two atties.

Only one problem !
While taking the photo I couldn't work out why my one finger felt wet. Damn Hadaly dropped a load down the Minikin and onto my hand while tilting for the photo.

Lol, now I have lots of toilet paper and kitchen towel in my hand

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Jengz

Loving this! Thanks @akhalz for the bag!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> View attachment 125127
> 
> Loving this! Thanks @akhalz for the bag!



Lovely @Jengz !

PS - i think you took the last black Desce bag

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Silver said:


> Lovely @Jengz !
> 
> PS - i think you took the last black Desce bag


I ordered the smaller one for the squid industries, had to take navy in the bigger ones because I was too late for the black

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DJ Maddog

shaun2707 said:


> Man oh man... the flavour off this NarDa is seriously intense. For a clone it is brilliant IMO, would hate to see the what the authentic produces. Coupled with some of @KZOR’s Sublime...... #happydays!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@KZOR his juice is awesome great choice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DJ Maddog

Just bought this nice little mod.
Thoughts every body please
Minikin V2
Touch screen
Grim green rebel RTA

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro

DJ Maddog said:


> View attachment 125128
> Just bought this nice little mod.
> Thoughts every body please
> Minikin V2
> Touch screen
> Grim green rebel RTA



Let us know how it compares to the goon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor

Dietz said:


> Yeah I agree, Here is mine
> 
> View attachment 125018


Photoshop level infinity

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Mato and Flave 22 titanium with Savage frosted PMMA cap and Savage venturi delrin tip

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## vicTor

DJ Maddog said:


> View attachment 125128
> Just bought this nice little mod.
> Thoughts every body please
> Minikin V2
> Touch screen
> Grim green rebel RTA



the minikin V2 is just awesome @DJ Maddog 

many happy vapes !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rafique

Some days the zeus just doesn't co-operate. Today is not one of those days, normal 24g ss wire seems to be my sweet spot.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Amir

Early morning gym session with the new ride and new mod 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Flying to Abuja for the weekend







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz

Amir said:


> Early morning gym session with the new ride and new mod
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Show them msports maaaan! Nice one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

After a 3 week steep I pitstopped the Pulse to try a new version of one of my recipes that @Andre and @rogue zombie helped me with!

Lets see if Im any closer to where I want to be!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JsPLAYn

Scotchies FTW





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir

Jengz said:


> Show them msports maaaan! Nice one!



Used to love BMW but they really need to do something about their interior maaaan... Merc in the lead for me, VW second, BM bringing up the rear only because of that dayum M4 Marina blue being so sexy!! I just melt every time I see it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jm10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## UzziTherion

The New Mercedes-Benz Maybach comes standard Mod Stand for the modchecks when being chauffeured 

Have an awesome evening VapeFam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## BioHAZarD

UzziTherion said:


> View attachment 125180
> 
> 
> The New Mercedes-Benz Maybach comes standard Mod Stand for the modchecks when being chauffeured
> 
> Have an awesome evening VapeFam
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First that damn mod and now a Maybach. you killing me dude 
Gorgeous

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## UzziTherion

BioHAZarD said:


> First that damn mod and now a Maybach. you killing me dude
> Gorgeous



Lol, the cars not mine yet my brother, was just the launch today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

UzziTherion said:


> Lol, the cars not mine yet my brother, was just the launch today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


emphasis on "YET"

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## UzziTherion

BioHAZarD said:


> emphasis on "YET"










Caught between the AMG and the Maybach



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

UzziTherion said:


> View attachment 125182
> 
> 
> Caught between the AMG and the Maybach
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AMG
you not old enough for a Maybach

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UzziTherion

BioHAZarD said:


> AMG
> you not old enough for a Maybach



I’m still a loyal BM fan though, M760li is more me but these new S classes are something special and the Maybach is amazing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Wow @UzziTherion 
What a great bunch of cars!
So cool to see the vaping pics amongst those beautiful cars

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## UzziTherion

Silver said:


> Wow @UzziTherion
> What a great bunch of cars!
> So cool to see the vaping pics amongst those beautiful cars



Thanx my brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CLZ Forma with Gold Skyline now with a new Gold Tank!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## jprossouw

Gbox 200 and the Bonza rda

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Yes it is possible. Orochi is in my own opinion the best fruit juice on the market. Wow wow wow.

I would be bold to even say its kicks ass in all departments more than the other well known fruit juices. If you like friuits then find this juice and dont drink it. If you vape it it lasts longer. Wow.




Review will be uploaded over tue weekend.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jengz

Great day at the desperately want to be office!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Friday is mech day.
Decided to dust off some of the old favorites, mmmm still so good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Pure flavor does not get better than this.


@Silver cause i can

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Pure flavor does not get better than this.
> View attachment 125236
> 
> @Silver cause i can


Nou vape jy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Nou vape jy!



This might just get me to sell some rda’s i am not using as i found nirvana with this amazing squonker.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

antonherbst said:


> This might just get me to sell some rda’s i am not using as i found nirvana with this amazing squonker.



I'm trying to find the "Like" button for "Repetitive"  .....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mahir

antonherbst said:


> This might just get me to sell some rda’s i am not using as i found nirvana with this amazing squonker.



LOL, I know exactly what you mean  The Hadaly is the best RDA!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Waine

Decided to have a little Friday evening weekend treat, try something different. Never tried the original SNLV 18 for some reason. 




Oh my goodness gracious.... bring the tissues, I almost had an ORGSM. Quite remarkable!

Right up my alley, this juice — there with my top three current faves: “Red Pill” and “Moondrops-on-ice”. Now this. Wow!

And the whole Kylin mini, Smoant Charon, combo, thing going – it just hits the spot!






Ten points to the Creators! 

Granted, I am a bit of a sucker for “ice”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine

Andre said:


> The sour recipe please @Waine.



Ok, so here is the recipe. It’s simple, but my most palatable DIY to date, using only TFA. Don’t laugh, I have only ever used TFA. The beauty of the juice lies in its simplicity. “It’s Dry, but you can vape it”.

Strawberry Sour (6mg) 120ml

Sour TFA 4%
Strawberry Ripe TFA 4%
Strawberry TFA 7%

——

Here is my high nicotine, original version, when I started DIY.

Strawberry Sour (7.2mg —100ml

Source: Adapted from Reddit 

Common Name: 

My name: “Strawberry Sour”

Date made: 2016

Amount made: 100ml
VG/PG ratio: 65/35
VG Dilutant: 65ml
PG Dilutant: Nil ml
Nicotine, 7.2mg = 20ml
Sour TFA 4% 4ml
Strawberry Ripe TFA 4% 4ml
Strawberry TFA 7% 7ml

Flavor total 15%

Comments 

7.2 mg Nicotine used as it makes exactly 20ml of 36mg nicotine. 

Steep 3-7 days




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Evening treat after a very tough week 

Bar one ice cream and Blackbird. Wicked combination !

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Jp1905

New panel,now just for a matching token!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Jp1905 said:


> New panel,now just for a matching token!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm looking for a frosted panel like that if u knw of any

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Twisp Okta Mod and Twisp Arcus MTL Tank!

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

Rob Fisher said:


> Twisp Okta Mod and Twisp Arcus MTL Tank!
> View attachment 125333
> View attachment 125334
> View attachment 125335
> View attachment 125336



love that "knurl" 

Twisp so "butch"

looks awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Twisp Okta Mod and Twisp Arcus MTL Tank!
> View attachment 125333
> View attachment 125334
> View attachment 125335
> View attachment 125336


Welcome back to the twist club @Rob Fisher. How's the tank performing, you beat me to it

Sent from my Venue 7 HSPA+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Resistance said:


> Welcome back to the twist club @Rob Fisher. How's the tank performing, you beat me to it



Haven't really has a chance to put it through it's paces... plus I am down with man flu... when I'm no longer sniffing and coughing I'll give it a real test.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Haven't really has a chance to put it through it's paces... plus I am down with man flu... when I'm no longer sniffing and coughing I'll give it a real test.



Get better soon @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Early morning en route to work handcheck!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Some freshness for the weekend





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari

Rob Fisher said:


> Twisp Okta Mod and Twisp Arcus MTL Tank!
> View attachment 125333
> View attachment 125334
> View attachment 125335
> View attachment 125336


"Turn Down The Watts!" ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari

@Rob Fisher ... 29 Watts is 15 W too high

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mic Lazzari said:


> @Rob Fisher ... 29 Watts is 15 W too high



Yip HP helped me last night... 15 watts is happy place.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig

Rob Fisher said:


> Twisp Okta Mod and Twisp Arcus MTL Tank!
> View attachment 125333
> View attachment 125334
> View attachment 125335
> View attachment 125336


How is that MTL tank in comparison to the innokin Ares?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

daniel craig said:


> How is that MTL tank in comparison to the innokin Ares?



This is most certainly an MTL tank... the Ares I can still do a DL with... this is an old school MTL tank for sure. This will appeal to the Nautilus Mini fans and those new stinky converts that want the tight draw!

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## daniel craig

Rob Fisher said:


> This is most certainly an MTL tank... the Ares I can still do a DL with... this is an old school MTL tank for sure. This will appeal to the Nautilus Mini fans and those new stinky converts that want the tight draw!


How tight of a draw are we looking at? As tight as a cue or Clearo?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

daniel craig said:


> How tight of a draw are we looking at? As tight as a cue or Clearo?



From Very tight to tight. The variable airflow gives you a pretty good range!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## daniel craig

Rob Fisher said:


> From Very tight to tight. The variable airflow gives you a pretty good range!


One thing I've always hated with MTL tanks was the fact that I had to use 50/50. Can you confirm if your 70/30 red pill works? I think this tank could be really good for my nic salt/high Nicotine liquids. At the moment I use a Merlin MTL which a decent MTL RTA with its smallest airflow plug which can then be made even tighter with the airflow adjustment ring.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Minikin v2 +ammit






Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Time for some golf






Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

daniel craig said:


> One thing I've always hated with MTL tanks was the fact that I had to use 50/50. Can you confirm if your 70/30 red pill works? I think this tank could be really good for my nic salt/high Nicotine liquids. At the moment I use a Merlin MTL which a decent MTL RTA with its smallest airflow plug which can then be made even tighter with the airflow adjustment ring.



They recommend high PG juice for this... I use 50/50 Red Pill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Nothing beats a beer and fruity menthol in a skyline

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

Wapari + Hadeon + @hands tip:

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 8


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> Wapari + Hadeon + @hands tip:



Beautiful 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

TheV said:


> Wapari + Hadeon + @hands tip:


Wow! How does it feel to be the only bra in SA with a hadeon? Must be nice? Feeling like Oom yet?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TheV

Jengz said:


> Wow! How does it feel to be the only bra in SA with a hadeon? Must be nice? Feeling like Oom yet?


I was the only one for an evening 
2 other guys have already received their caps, another cap has been shipped ... and one lucky bugger actually has the kit! (meaning SS cap)
It really is a lovely and worthwhile upgrade for the Entheon in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Wapari + Hadeon + @hands tip:


That is so coming home with me in April

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> That is so coming home with me in April

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## gman211991

some coil empire raspberry slushee in the monark and some empress cookie in the mato


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


>


Hahahahahahahah

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 125387


Uncle Rob man, this Mirage!!! My soon to own dvarw needs it man, it’s not a matter of want anymore, imagine having no red pill in your life, that’s how I feel without this mod man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jengz said:


> Uncle Rob man, this Mirage!!! My soon to own dvarw needs it man, it’s not a matter of want anymore, imagine having no red pill in your life, that’s how I feel without this mod man



Well @Jengz if you and @Dietz both want I can order from VaporDNA for you guys... will cost around R1,900 based on the last order I got in with Mirages.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## UzziTherion

New SAVAGE Drip Tip fitted today and have to say, I can’t understand why but it makes a world of a difference in terms of flavor and comfort!!! Thanx @akhalz my brother, this is awesome!!!

Also picked up a Suorin Drop today, and wow, really loving this little thing, will give it some time but so far, it’s amazing!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## gman211991

winding down the day with a well-steeped emperor’s tobacco


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz

Rob Fisher said:


> Well @Jengz if you and @Dietz both want I can order from VaporDNA for you guys... will cost around R1,900 based on the last order I got in with Mirages.


That’s such a solid offer, would that be R1900 all inclusive? I’m keen on a 75c because of the new update you’ve been speaking about and the mirage looks so good for that price

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jengz said:


> That’s such a solid offer, would that be R1900 all inclusive? I’m keen on a 75c because of the new update you’ve been speaking about and the mirage looks so good for that price



Well it probably will be based on the fact that the last 2 that came in was about R1,860 plus local courier.


----------



## Jengz

Great way to end off this long Saturday!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> View attachment 125391
> 
> Great way to end off this long Saturday!



I bumped into @Jengz today briefly at Rosebank

Was so nice to see you today @Jengz !

Have a great rest of the weekend and hope to catch up again more at another time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog

2 hours ago, great sunset.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Lovely photo @Bulldog !
Love the sunset reflecting in the tank!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Silver said:


> I bumped into @Jengz today briefly at Rosebank
> 
> Was so nice to see you today @Jengz !
> 
> Have a great rest of the weekend and hope to catch up again more at another time


Great seeing legends in the game like you Mr @Silver.

A vape meet is due soon! This wait till August for vapecon is far too long!

Thanks! A good day off tomorrow... Enjoy the rest of the weekend

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> Great seeing legends in the game like you Mr @Silver.
> 
> A vape meet is due soon! This wait till August for vapecon is far too long!
> 
> Thanks! A good day off tomorrow... Enjoy the rest of the weekend



Thanks @Jengz !
I hear you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Well @Jengz if you and @Dietz both want I can order from VaporDNA for you guys... will cost around R1,900 based on the last order I got in with Mirages.



Me too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia

Rob Fisher said:


> Well @Jengz if you and @Dietz both want I can order from VaporDNA for you guys... will cost around R1,900 based on the last order I got in with Mirages.


Are all the colours still available @Rob Fisher? 
Since me Rose died ("RIP my precious"), I'm in serious in between denial/acceptance = need something else remotely as cool as this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Caramia said:


> Are all the colours still available @Rob Fisher?
> Since me Rose died ("RIP my precious"), I'm in serious in between denial/acceptance = need something else remotely as cool as this.



Nope... the Blue sold out again... only Black Red.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Braki

Some DIY milky goodness from @Moerse Rooikat and my favorite Beanie coffee. Doing juice testing today. The Pico is occupied by hubby and Tobacco juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Braki said:


> Some DIY milky goodness from @Moerse Rooikat and my favorite Beanie coffee. Doing juice testing today. The Pico is occupied by hubby and Tobacco juice.


your hubby was not smoking so match wen he was using the reborn and ammit yesterday .

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Braki

Moerse Rooikat said:


> your hubby was not smoking so match wen he was using the reborn and ammit yesterday .


He is hooked on that tobacco we mixed.  I think we have a winner and conversion

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Braki said:


> He is hooked on that tobacco we mixed.  I think we have a winner and conversion


will mix a new version for him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

18mg polar mint throat burn washed down with ginger cider... now that’s a proper throat hit

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## UzziTherion

Sunday Chillin 

Have an awesome one VapeFam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA

My view of the river, completely blocked by the cow mielies





Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## incredible_hullk

UzziTherion said:


> Sunday Chillin
> 
> Have an awesome one VapeFam
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn that is sexy ... must have for all Ferrari fans

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## UzziTherion

incredible_hullk said:


> Damn that is sexy ... must have for all Ferrari fans



Thanx my brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RobertC83

SS Hadeon on the RSQ. Big thanks to @TheV organising the Hadeon for me.





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

RobertC83 said:


> SS Hadeon on the RSQ. Big thanks to @TheV organising the Hadeon for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Looking good Rob! Hope you are enjoying the Hadeon. It was nice to meet you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RobertC83

TheV said:


> Looking good Rob! Hope you are enjoying the Hadeon. It was nice to meet you


Very much so bud, airflow is silky smooth. Good meeting you as well.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Caramia

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope... the Blue sold out again... only Black Red.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rich

I am so in love with this flavour! If you havent tried it... please try it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GavinS88

Smoant cylon with a Zeus RTA

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yagya

this juice is soo on point. the best blueberry by far.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dual Phantom's with Dvarw's!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Had to take the old girl out for a run today, my first and favourite rta

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Dual Phantom's with Dvarw's!
> View attachment 125523




First dibs when you decide to sell one... I've been pining over these since I first got involved in HE

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rafique

Amir said:


> First dibs when you decide to sell one... I've been pining over these since I first got involved in HE



I was gona say the say the same, funds for it has arrived.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Rafique said:


> I was gona say the say the same, funds for it has arrived.



Rob will probably not sell these ever... He's got the one for as long as I can remember

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> Rob will probably not sell these ever... He's got the one for as long as I can remember



Yip I doubt I will ever sell them... in fact I managed to snag a third Phantom today! Boom!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip I doubt I will ever sell them... in fact I managed to snag a third Phantom today! Boom!



I almost liked this post by mistake 

If ever though, please remember... First dibs for Amir

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip I doubt I will ever sell them... in fact I managed to snag a third Phantom today! Boom!


Ok uncle rob..you need to tell us where you are getting these phantoms as the first vudeo i saw of your phantom i wanted one and its been an obsession ever since!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cobrali said:


> Ok uncle rob..you need to tell us where you are getting these phantoms as the first vudeo i saw of your phantom i wanted one and its been an obsession ever since!



They are getting scarcer and scarcer... there were a few around about a year ago and people who own them seem to just hang onto them. Plus they are no longer made.... My first green one @Paulie managed to get two (one for him and one for me) from a FB Group and shortly after that I managed to get the blue one from a GB group.

This third one fell into my lap locally!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali

Rob Fisher said:


> They are getting scarcer and scarcer... there were a few around about a year ago and people who own them seem to just hang onto them. Plus they are no longer made.... My first green one @Paulie managed to get two (one for him and one for me) from a FB Group and shortly after that I managed to get the blue one from a GB group.
> 
> This third one fell into my lap locally!


EISH! I hope that i will land a Hellfire Cobra at least!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cobrali said:


> EISH! I hope that i will land a Hellfire Cobra at least!



Best of luck with that!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Hadeon got a new build (28x3+36) and has been fogging up the study all night long

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Vape_r



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Waine

Trying out the DeJaVu AKA “DJV” - RDTA . Needed something different. Haven’t invested in a decent RDTA for a while.
















I must say, I am really impressed. The juice fill port makes filling the small 2ml tank, a breeze, it actually works!






I must commend the young Malaysian man who does the funny reviews, for the creativity and quality of this unit. Adrian De Javu. Well done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman211991

took kids to green point park


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

TheV said:


> Hadeon got a new build (28x3+36) and has been fogging up the study all night long

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

It really does not get any better with this.(I know we always say that) Flavor for days and quality that will make bmw and merc owners cringe with envy on the true craftsmanship this rda is made with. I am a super happy vaper at this stage of my journey. Next ill just get a black tip. And maybe a black cap also.



Thanks to 
@Cobrali 
@akhalz 
@UzziTherion 
@Rob Fisher 

Each name had a part in my choice and acquiring of this atty on my gloom and i am not disappointed. Thanks guys.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## UzziTherion

antonherbst said:


> It really does not get any better with this.(I know we always say that) Flavor for days and quality that will make bmw and merc owners cringe with envy on the true craftsmanship this rda is made with. I am a super happy vaper at this stage of my journey. Next ill just get a black tip. And maybe a black cap also.
> View attachment 125609
> 
> 
> Thanks to
> @Cobrali
> @akhalz
> @UzziTherion
> @Rob Fisher
> 
> Each name had a part in my choice and acquiring of this atty on my gloom and i am not disappointed. Thanks guys.



Always a pleasure and super happy to be part of your happy Vaping enjoy it my brother, it’s been a long time coming


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

Rich said:


> I am so in love with this flavour! If you havent tried it... please try it!



If you tell us where we can find it, then we just might

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

antonherbst said:


> It really does not get any better with this.(I know we always say that) Flavor for days and quality that will make bmw and merc owners cringe with envy on the true craftsmanship this rda is made with. I am a super happy vaper at this stage of my journey. Next ill just get a black tip. And maybe a black cap also.
> View attachment 125609
> 
> 
> Thanks to
> @Cobrali
> @akhalz
> @UzziTherion
> @Rob Fisher
> 
> Each name had a part in my choice and acquiring of this atty on my gloom and i am not disappointed. Thanks guys.


Very nice bro .. 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Revenge of the RTA’s. Everything in this pic was inspired by @Rob Fisher and I have to say that I am highly impressed. Both rta’s are a breeze to build and wick with impressive flavor... both mods are fantastically well build and have tons of features. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> Revenge of the RTA’s. Everything in this pic was inspired by @Rob Fisher and I have to say that I am highly impressed. Both rta’s are a breeze to build and wick with impressive flavor... both mods are fantastically well build and have tons of features.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



A hard to beat combo!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Dietz

Amir said:


> Revenge of the RTA’s. Everything in this pic was inspired by @Rob Fisher and I have to say that I am highly impressed. Both rta’s are a breeze to build and wick with impressive flavor... both mods are fantastically well build and have tons of features.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Really Really epic looking setups you got there man, The blue is definitely Killing it!!



... now where did I see that "Ignore" button

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

Dietz said:


> Really Really epic looking setups you got there man, The blue is definitely Killing it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ... now where did I see that "Ignore" button



Way to make and break my heart in one go brother man

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dietz

Amir said:


> Way to make and break my heart in one go brother man


Nah just kidding Bud, But definitely a bit envious here!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Dietz said:


> Nah just kidding Bud, But definitely a bit envious here!!



I know you are... Your heart is too good to hold anything bad!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK where are all the rest of you Dvarw'ers? Let see those flavour tanks! Boom!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

JsPLAYn said:


> Very nice bro ..
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


This is absolute bliss”gloom”. Wow. I am at the top of flavor now. Enjoying it alot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## antonherbst

Let me add some more amazingness to this thread.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Rob Fisher said:


> OK where are all the rest of you Dvarw'ers? Let see those flavour tanks! Boom!


Sometimes I suffer OCD, so it's bath time 1st lol

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Moey_Ismail said:


> Sometimes I suffer OCD, so it's bath time 1st lol
> View attachment 125634


Mechanics degree in rta assembly gone wrong more like it. 

Looks awesome.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Moey_Ismail said:


> Sometimes I suffer OCD, so it's bath time 1st lol
> View attachment 125634


Geewhizz ha ha.. my OCD wouldn alow so many things on a table at once.. right there is when I walk away and say, when the mood is there I'll reassemble  well dun.. washing is the way to go

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

antonherbst said:


> This is absolute bliss”gloom”. Wow. I am at the top of flavor now. Enjoying it alot.


Now u just need to pimp that flave in a blackout kit

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia

Amir said:


> Revenge of the RTA’s. Everything in this pic was inspired by @Rob Fisher and I have to say that I am highly impressed. Both rta’s are a breeze to build and wick with impressive flavor... both mods are fantastically well build and have tons of features.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



And Here I am still crying over my beloved, very dead, paperweight Black Rose

That is gorgeous @Amir, enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Caramia said:


> And Here I am still crying over my beloved, very dead, paperweight Black Rose
> 
> That is gorgeous @Amir, enjoy!


What happened to the Rose?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia

Stosta said:


> What happened to the Rose?!


It shorted, and almost blew the battery (brand new turd, vented), and the Rose has a finicky screw battery door - I frantically had to get the batt out before it exploded (my dogs were in direct danger), luckily got it out before that happened and ditched it in the bath to cool. I now sit with a very pretty paperweight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Caramia said:


> It shorted, and almost blew the battery (brand new turd, vented), and the Rose has a finicky screw battery door - I frantically had to get the batt out before it exploded (my dogs were in direct danger), luckily got it out before that happened and ditched it in the bath to cool. I now sit with a very pretty paperweight


Oh wow! That's terrifying! Surely a mod of that calibre has a decent warranty?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia

Stosta said:


> Oh wow! That's terrifying! Surely a mod of that calibre has a decent warranty?


It bloody well was terrifying AF! 
Nope, got it second (or third) hand, but also only had it a couple of weeks, and treasured it like a baby...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha

Coffee, Vape, and work!

Reactions: Like 7 | Dislike 1


----------



## HPBotha

Caramia said:


> It bloody well was terrifying AF!
> Nope, got it second (or third) hand, but also only had it a couple of weeks, and treasured it like a baby...


that is SO sad! no one local who can have a look for you!? was it the DNA Rose or the Yihi version?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia

HPBotha said:


> that is SO sad! no one local who can have a look for you!? was it the DNA Rose or the Yihi version?


The DNA, and cannot be disassembled, built from the faceplate out.
I can send it back to Malaysia, but at the cost of a new mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

JsPLAYn said:


> Now u just need to pimp that flave in a blackout kit
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters



That is next on my to do list.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Amir

Very much prefer this look


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Moey_Ismail



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Moey_Ismail said:


> View attachment 125644



And? How do you like it @Moey_Ismail?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Rob Fisher said:


> And? How do you like it @Moey_Ismail?


It's fantastic oom, amazing flavor, the airflow surprised me to be honest, didn't expect that much of it. But it's definitely a winner

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christian



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## UzziTherion

antonherbst said:


> Let me add some more amazingness to this thread.
> View attachment 125633



Looking awesome my brother! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

Working out in the field today







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Must have a M-Sport handcheck 





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## KZOR

Hadeon "tuned" and mounted.
Thanks @TheV ........ defo an improvement in the airflow.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz

Amir said:


> Revenge of the RTA’s. Everything in this pic was inspired by @Rob Fisher and I have to say that I am highly impressed. Both rta’s are a breeze to build and wick with impressive flavor... both mods are fantastically well build and have tons of features.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The way I should’ve waited for a the mirage instead of the hex! Man oh man, can’t even imagine the dvarw on there!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz

Never loved an RTA this much! If you can, get onto that group buy guys! This is not one of those all hype and no deliver products! Really exceeded my expectations!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Mahir

Some mods and atty's are just matches made in heaven. This is one of them. VGOD and Reload RTA.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JsPLAYn

KZOR said:


> Hadeon "tuned" and mounted.
> Thanks @TheV ........ defo an improvement in the airflow.
> 
> View attachment 125773


Lovit..  ... 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Jengz said:


> View attachment 125776
> 
> Never loved an RTA this much! If you can, get onto that group buy guys! This is not one of those all hype and no deliver products! Really exceeded my expectations!


Ha ha bru.. u really amping me up big time

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Braki

Happiness is

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

JsPLAYn said:


> Ha ha bru.. u really amping me up big time
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


My man! This Is the one! You know how we were bewering about whether it is all hype... u can stop bewering!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## shaun2707

Jengz said:


> My man! This Is the one! You know how we were bewering about whether it is all hype... u can stop bewering!



Hahaha... k@k funny


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Jengz said:


> My man! This Is the one! You know how we were bewering about whether it is all hype... u can stop bewering!




sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

High end portable 18mg fruity menthol machine !

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## TheV

KZOR said:


> Hadeon "tuned" and mounted.
> Thanks @TheV ........ defo an improvement in the airflow.
> 
> View attachment 125773


Happy days @KZOR! I'm looking forward to the review video

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Must have a M-Sport handcheck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss


Dvarw looks fantastic on the MX!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Dvarw looks fantastic on the MX!


Thanks buddy

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Dvarw taking the BB's spot for the day:

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Yagya

best time of the day, morning coffee and a

vape.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rafique

Bravo

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB in Ariel Treasury Leather Pouch!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus

Krönig, Haku and some Bobas .

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Me lovey when me gets new toys








sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## shaun2707

JsPLAYn said:


> Me lovey when me gets new toys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters



Looks magic bro!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JsPLAYn

shaun2707 said:


> Looks magic bro!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha ha.. yeah thanks man.. swak decision to sell my hadaly. Thanks to @BioHAZarD I get to enjoy it all over again

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

A very happy LE+HE combo keeping me company in the parking lot

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> A very happy LE+HE combo keeping me company in the parking lot


you lurking again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 6


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> you lurking again


Again? Always! Olympic level lurker!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Hussar on the Gloom
Oh my word the taste is phenomenal

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Jp1905

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> View attachment 125883



Digging that Plug!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UzziTherion

Finally got my hands on the Adler Industries Mikro BF, what a well made piece and the presentation is unreal! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 7


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

UzziTherion said:


> Finally got my hands on the Adler Industries Mikro BF, what a well made piece and the presentation is unreal!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta admit the matching option are lovely.. And the vape off it is fantastic too... One of the most flavourful rdas IMO bru

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UzziTherion

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Gotta admit the matching option are lovely.. And the vape off it is fantastic too... One of the most flavourful rdas IMO bru
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk



It’s no NarDa but pretty awesome non the less


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

UzziTherion said:


> It’s no NarDa but pretty awesome non the less
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol I rated it on the same level as the narda .. Just gets warm Quicker 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Lol I rated it on the same level as the narda .. Just gets warm Quicker
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk



Maybe your weren’t vaping on a good build in the NarDa, in my opinion there’s no atty that can come close to a NarDa on flavor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Jengz said:


> View attachment 125920
> View attachment 125919


@Jengz I'm going to kindly request that you either stop posting this combo ... or you send me a DB V2.1 and then you can carry on posting 

Fantastic looking combo bud!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Jengz said:


> View attachment 125920
> View attachment 125919


For a moment there i thought you were moonlighting at McDonalds...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Yagya

Lustro arrived early today.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Braki

Quick road trip to Paarl to pick up stuff for hubby

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz

TheV said:


> @Jengz I'm going to kindly request that you either stop posting this combo ... or you send me a DB V2.1 and then you can carry on posting
> 
> Fantastic looking combo bud!


I’m loving it too! Thanks bud, it makes me feel like I’ve landed hahaaa, I feel so sophisticated blowing smaller clouds with tighter draws, I think I’m maturing along my vape journey

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

This lil Nudge is one highly impressive RDA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## HPBotha

I have to share this.... Because it is so awesome!!! @ShaneW you are legend and @BioHAZarD thanks for letting kayfun go!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## gman211991

some much needed rain in Cape Town


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

Yagya said:


> Lustro arrived early today.
> View attachment 125926



beautiful !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> This lil Nudge is one highly impressive RDA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed it is.. flavour is very good on the 22 nudge .. 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

Amir said:


> This lil Nudge is one highly impressive RDA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sexy lil combo with the white and black.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Amir said:


> This lil Nudge is one highly impressive RDA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dibs

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

The Dvarw is seeing all the action ... but the BB is not forgotten:

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

TheV said:


> The Dvarw is seeing all the action ... but the BB is not forgotten:


That Button and tip tho think it'll look better on my purple billet 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Coffee a bloody good vape and some stupid #&+=ing office work

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> That Button and tip tho think it'll look better on my purple billet
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


Thanks bud. As is the owner is going to have a hard time getting them back from me

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TheV

A treat and my 2 favorite vapes:




@incredible_hullk, Dvarw combo done right!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## gman211991

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

BioHAZarD said:


> Coffee a bloody good vape and some stupid #&+=ing office work
> View attachment 125939


Seems like very hard work in the baby studio?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jengz

TheV said:


> The Dvarw is seeing all the action ... but the BB is not forgotten:


Perks of being @RenaldoRheeder ’s middle man... looks great though!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Jengz said:


> Perks of being @RenaldoRheeder ’s middle man... looks great though!


I'm billing this as Extensive Quality Control

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

antonherbst said:


> Seems like very hard work in the baby studio?


Haha
Luckily the baby is sleeping through already.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Faheem777



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> Thanks bud. As is the owner is going to have a hard time getting them back from me



 performance appraisal is coming up - don't screw up now 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Jengz said:


> Perks of being @RenaldoRheeder ’s middle man... looks great though!



Collaboration for the sake of science mate 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

gman211991 said:


> some much needed rain in Cape Town
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using


Such a great sight! Hopefully many more wet hand checks to come.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Collaboration for the sake of science mate
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


It is a tough job but somebody has to do it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Ooh just so sexy .. 

Thanks @robfisher for the awesum DVARW group buy and thanks @Christos for this very well looked after SXmini MX CLASS .... ooh and @Amir.. that infamous @hands driptip strikes again 





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

JsPLAYn said:


> Ooh just so sexy ..
> 
> Thanks @robfisher for the awesum DVARW group buy and thanks @Christos for this very well looked after SXmini MX CLASS .... ooh and @Amir.. that infamous @hands driptip strikes again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


damn we need a group shot next time .... The MX dvarw squad LMAO

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVapeGear

This......

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 11


----------



## BioHAZarD

SAVapeGear said:


> This......
> 
> View attachment 125987


that is gorgeous

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

SAVapeGear said:


> This......
> 
> View attachment 125987



Best looking mod on this forum

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

SAVapeGear said:


> This......
> 
> View attachment 125987



That is what swayed me to order my Limelight - are beaut of note 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

MidKnight Mods Bar V3 and Skyline in 5ml Bubble Tank mode!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

My daily





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> My daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


That BB setup looks great!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

TheV said:


> That BB setup looks great!


Thanks brother

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Talha Vachiat

When I get a new cap 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

The BB... Always so reliable and trustworthy. My ultimate vaping companion. Battery life, flavor and juice capacity, with its portability, make it a winner by far. 

The Dvarw coming in second with almost skyline like flavor and great capacity.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Amir said:


> The BB... Always so reliable and trustworthy. My ultimate vaping companion. Battery life, flavor and juice capacity, with its portability, make it a winner by far.
> 
> The Dvarw coming in second with almost skyline like flavor and great capacity.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are you reading buddy??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> The BB... Always so reliable and trustworthy. My ultimate vaping companion. Battery life, flavor and juice capacity, with its portability, make it a winner by far.
> 
> The Dvarw coming in second with almost skyline like flavor and great capacity.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#therushisreal





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

TheV said:


> A treat and my 2 favorite vapes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @incredible_hullk, Dvarw combo done right!


Your button and tip are making my OCD tingle... perhaps I should let you take my juma panels


----------



## Christos

Talha Vachiat said:


> When I get a new cap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What happened to your mod? Did you dye it?looking good baby boy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Another sibling, Dvarw and MX Class seems to be a staple here

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Christos

Moey_Ismail said:


> Another sibling, Dvarw and MX Class seems to be a staple here
> View attachment 126018


Why are you guys doing this to me LOL.

I just sold my mx 2 days ago....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Talha Vachiat

Christos said:


> What happened to your mod? Did you dye it?looking good baby boy



It changes color in the sun bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Talha Vachiat said:


> It changes color in the sun bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seriously? That is just epic if it does.
What happens if you put it in cold water


----------



## Christos

Talha Vachiat said:


> It changes color in the sun bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So are we calling it pink or are you taking the "it's salmon" route on this one?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Talha Vachiat

Christos said:


> Seriously? That is just epic if it does.
> What happens if you put it in cold water



I don’t know and I’m not willing to try 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Talha Vachiat

Christos said:


> So are we calling it pink or are you taking the "it's salmon" route on this one?



I think I’m rather gonna go with “she’s nocturnal” and only take her out at night  just kidding... yea she’s pink ok!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Talha Vachiat

The SX is the first of yours I’ve seen that’s looks really basic  I have a burnt orange vinyl wrap if you want 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UzziTherion

Christos said:


> So are we calling it pink or are you taking the "it's salmon" route on this one?



It’s salmon, let’s just call it salmon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Talha Vachiat

UzziTherion said:


> It’s salmon, let’s just call it salmon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I guess we could 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Talha Vachiat

Just look at her now though 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos

Talha Vachiat said:


> The SX is the first of yours I’ve seen that’s looks really basic  I have a burnt orange vinyl wrap if you want
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SX was sold 2 days ago  
Better keep your lady indoors during the day  
This is so wrong....


----------



## UzziTherion

Talha Vachiat said:


> Just look at her now though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Talha Vachiat

Christos said:


> SX was sold 2 days ago
> Better keep your lady indoors during the day
> This is so wrong....



That was fast... was it a hit and run situation  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

BioHAZarD said:


> What are you reading buddy??



I have absolutely no idea... I'm doing an assignment for a friend

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheV

Christos said:


> Your button and tip are making my OCD tingle... perhaps I should let you take my juma panels


Do you have the white juma panels?


----------



## Christos

TheV said:


> Do you have the white juma panels?


These ones

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Talha Vachiat

So like... The Flave... is life 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Talha Vachiat said:


> So like... The Flave... is life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice salmon bricks in the background

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Talha Vachiat

Christos said:


> Nice salmon bricks in the background



They’re actually tiles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Talha Vachiat

Yea bro I’m gonna get some soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

Talha Vachiat said:


> They’re actually tiles
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apologies. The pink blinded me and made it hard to see anything else...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

New juice to try out





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Christos said:


> These ones
> View attachment 126023


Very nice! I definitely accept Juma donations

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rafique

Loves this mod

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> Very nice! I definitely accept Juma donations



Use the same tactics on him mate 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst

Some tlc happened a new coil and wick was installed. With a fovorite juice.

@smilelykumeenit thanks for the coil
@method1 the peach pie is still my favorite juice of the treats range
@akhalz thanks for the Titanium Fibre Cotton






= Heavenly vape

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Daniel

@antonherbst

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Daniel said:


> @antonherbst
> View attachment 126061


A winning combo you have there. I love my gloom and flave so much that the reo is on display for now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

antonherbst said:


> A winning combo you have there. I love my gloom and flave so much that the reo is on display for now.



You gents are giving me serious fomo, @BioHAZarD let me try his Gloom,and from there its been in my dreams quite often...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Jp1905 said:


> You gents are giving me serious fomo, @BioHAZarD let me try his Gloom,and from there its been in my dreams quite often...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what she said  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jp1905

BioHAZarD said:


> That's what she said
> 
> Sent from the abyss



I was sitting here waiting, thought @JsPlayin would hit me with that first!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jp1905

BioHAZarD said:


> That's what she said
> 
> Sent from the abyss



But Im glad to hear your Gloom dreams of me as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Jp1905 said:


> I was sitting here waiting, thought @JsPlayin would hit me with that first!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha ha.. sorry boet was a spur of the moment sale.. and besides u couldv grabbed it now.. I hear it's off to Nigeria soon

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905

JsPLAYn said:


> Ha ha.. sorry boet was a spur of the moment sale.. and besides u couldv grabbed it now.. I hear it's off to Nigeria soon
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters



Our resident Nigerian is a serious player...doesnt play when purchasing!Either way its a damn nice mod!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tai

JsPLAYn said:


> New juice to try out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


I think @VapeSnow has outdone himself with this juice man. I loved it

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Five of my favourite things! Bar V3, CLX Z, Skyline, Dvarw DL and Red Pill!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## gman211991

Awesome cookies awesome vape

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Timeless Classic

*Reo Mini *tonight

With some high octane *Sunshine Cured Tobacco *menthol blend. About 24mg.

Mini missile of note!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz

Silver said:


> Timeless Classic
> 
> Reo Mini tonight
> 
> With some high octane Sunshine Cured Tobacco menthol blend. About 24mg.
> 
> Mini missile of note!


Great pic! Love it

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Dvarw doing the night shift

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## shaun2707

Silver said:


> Timeless Classic
> 
> *Reo Mini *tonight
> 
> With some high octane *Sunshine Cured Tobacco *menthol blend. About 24mg.
> 
> Mini missile of note!



Awesome pic @Silver!! Really nicely done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

An early start to a LONG Friday with my 2 favorite setups:

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> An early start to a LONG Friday with my 2 favorite setups:


But no coffee and no hulk. The photo setups are starting to lagg. V pick up the pace please. Or we will have to chat with the admins an administer a fine to you on the poor photos being posted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> Dvarw doing the night shift



That little Pico remains such a bang-for-buck mod. A LE mod with the heart of a HE. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> But no coffee and no hulk. The photo setups are starting to lagg. V pick up the pace please. Or we will have to chat with the admins an administer a fine to you on the poor photos being posted.


Jammer baas:

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> That little Pico remains such a bang-for-buck mod. A LE mod with the heart of a HE.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


I could not agree more. The size and shape is what keeps it in my daily rotation

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

TheV said:


> An early start to a LONG Friday with my 2 favorite setups:


Ooh that silver pico combo looks wicked

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Jammer baas:


Thats more like it. See hulk caring the heavy artillery again. 

And i raise you a gloom with a massive coffee

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

incredible_hullk said:


> Ooh that silver pico combo looks wicked


Thanks bud! It is such a nice device for the Dvarw ... I'm sure you know what I mean

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Thats more like it. See hulk caring the heavy artillery again.
> 
> And i raise you a gloom with a massive coffee
> View attachment 126106


I love the creepy Pritt in the background that looks like it is trying to sell you some illicit substances

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> I love the creepy Pritt in the background that looks like it is trying to sell you some illicit substances



Asked me if i wanted polony.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Ok - finally made it to my desk, but I have not got the courage to go to work yet 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## jamie

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> My daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk



Whats your view on the Air vs the Drop, I cant decide which one to pick up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

jamie said:


> Whats your view on the Air vs the Drop, I cant decide which one to pick up.


Get the air... The drop is airier and also delayed on firing.. 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Ok - finally made it to my desk, but I have not got the courage to go to work yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Take it easy boss. No need to overdo it on a Friday. Don't want to risk the weekend. It is not worth it!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Yagya said:


> best time of the day, morning coffee and a
> View attachment 125846
> vape.


Now that's a pic of a thousand words

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> Take it easy boss. No need to overdo it on a Friday. Don't want to risk the weekend. It is not worth it!



Easy is my second name mate 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz

TheV said:


> Take it easy boss. No need to overdo it on a Friday. Don't want to risk the weekend. It is not worth it!


And if it’s easy take it home

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV

Jengz said:


> And if it’s easy take it home


If it is too easy ... double bag it!  .. stay safe kids!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Jengz said:


> And if it’s easy take it home



That is why am still at home - I saw this coming and haven’t gone to work yet 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Looks like the billet is my only companion nowadays





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Looks like the billet is my only companion nowadays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


What setup are you rocking in there bud?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

TheV said:


> What setup are you rocking in there bud?


Exo.. Fused Clapton coming out a 0.37... Just bliss





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Exo.. Fused Clapton coming out a 0.37... Just bliss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


...and a Dampless! 
Rocking setup man. BB+Exo is still my absolute #1

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

Yup this one still really liking this combo going to try the Entheon with Hadeon cap next week.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

TheV said:


> ...and a Dampless!
> Rocking setup man. BB+Exo is still my absolute #1


I'm waiting to getting my on a vape shell

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> I'm waiting to getting my on a vape shell
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


Enjoy! It is a nice bridge ... for me though, the Exo is better (personal preference and all that jazz)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Epic juice from @vapesanctuary ...





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Jengz

First Friday in years that I’m free on a Friday afternoon! Time to chill!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Daniel

Alex said:


>



Insert Castle ... now why would you want to post this as clearly most of us still sitting at the office pfffffft....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mahir

We need rain in Cape Town, so here's my contribution to making clouds lol

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## delon

Sigelei 150 Touch /DJV atty

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

Thanks @BumbleBee ...... love this setup. 
Bottle of water was also a nice touch.  Thanks m8.

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Finally arrived 












Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

Working late but with good company:

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## VapeSnow

JsPLAYn said:


> Epic juice from @vapesanctuary ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters



Happy to hear you enjoying it @JsPLAYn

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine

Enjoying a gripping series on this wet and cold Friday evening. And some great vaping ahead.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny

KZOR said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee ...... love this setup.
> Bottle of water was also a nice touch.  Thanks m8.
> View attachment 126176


This set up has been catching my eye a fair bit, let us know how it’s working for you once you played with it a bit more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

This





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

Oh my freaking hell! This juice in the reload is insanely good! A mango coconut milkshake! Yessss please!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV

My favorite setup rocking some Red Pill ... and a bit of a Code Red situation as these are the last of my pods

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

This juice is one the best I tasted.. Must try!!!!





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rafique

When u don't know what combo to use, carry everything

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

Rafique said:


> When u don't know what combo to use, carry everything
> 
> View attachment 126212


Or get a limeligt gloom and flave combo and all your choices will be a thing of the past.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Waine

I promised myself, never again will I buy a Wismec VW mod, especially an “RX” again. After my two Wismec “Predators” gave in in under 3 months, I was put off Wismec. However, I succumbed to the RX Gen3, for a few reasons:

I have never owned a decent 3 cell mod.

I need a mod that will last me a whole day while out, or traveling on the road 

The form and petite factors of this grabbed me. For under a grand, I dived in and took a blind chance on the RX Gen 3, for the Hell of it. I am testing it vigorously, this weekend for my travels soon.

So far, I cannot grumble. Really enjoy it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Mac75

Ultem'd out

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## Christos

Some sweet delights to make @Silver drool...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Warm Apple tobacco with ice cold bubbly Chardonnay and a pizza braai on a cloudy day

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Finally have my Hadeon caps.. and looksie look.. @hands hadaly driptips works perfectly on them aswell





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## gman211991

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## gman211991

Mac75 said:


> Ultem'd out



One day when I am big


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JsPLAYn

Lazy Saturday after work chill





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV

Skyclone rewicked with Prime (thanks @Halfdaft Customs!) and ready for the bubble glass

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Nailedit77

Treelicious

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Calvin Naidoo

One of my favorite juices.Making tasty clouds lol

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## gman211991

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Waine

Continue putting the RX Gen 3 through its paces. Holding thumbs. Can’t believe I missed this one for so long. I guess I didn’t want the “kit”. So compact — remarkable. And the Bravo is still pumping! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Paul33

Waine said:


> Continue putting the RX Gen 3 through its paces. Holding thumbs. Can’t believe I missed this one for so long. I guess I didn’t want the “kit”. So compact — remarkable. And the Bravo is still pumping!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw this gen3 the other and it said “compact” but it’s a 3 Bay mod I thought. 

Hhhmmmm. Hearing you say it’s compact makes me want want want.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sunday setup is the VapeDroid and Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

Pico + Hadeon actually makes for an awesome little setup!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Lazy Sundays

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Rewick and testing a new tip from @akhalz.
O didn't think a tip could have this but my goodness these tips are ergonomic.
Well done!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

This flavour tho 





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## gman211991

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## TheV

Skyclone is still a treat

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Old is gold

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius

TheV said:


> Skyclone is still a treat


Need to get me that setup, After trying out @Room Foggers Skyclone I can honestly say it is a must have. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Cornelius said:


> Need to get me that setup, After trying out @Room Foggers Skyclone I can honestly say it is a must have.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


All that I can say is it is a worthwhile investment and you won't be sorry

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## TheV

Ending off the evening with the Dvarw:

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

After a wet weekend, Blue Sky has returned!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruan0.30

Training time. Desk check.





Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Tai

TheV said:


> Ending off the evening with the Dvarw:


Awesome pic bud

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari

Raindance said:


> For a moment there i thought you were moonlighting at McDonalds...
> 
> Regards


That's exactly what crossed my mind!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

2ml in the Skyline. 5ml in the Rose3.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV

Tai said:


> Awesome pic bud


Thanks bud. The picture captured the awesomeness of the vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Squid family!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

Jengz said:


> View attachment 126405
> 
> Squid family!


The Squid squad!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz

TheV said:


> The Squid squad!


Flip man why must u be cooler than me hahaaaa the squid squad, I love it’s

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Augvape V200 Mod with the Dvarw on top! I had to read the manual to find the fire button!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Dietz

Rob Fisher said:


> Augvape V200 Mod with the Dvarw on top! I had to read the manual to find the fire button!
> View attachment 126410


Please tell me its not the button on the right.. that would break my OCD... It MUST be in the middle or at least have another on the opposite end

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dietz said:


> Please tell me its not the button on the right.. that would break my OCD... It MUST be in the middle or at least have another on the opposite end



Yip it's at the top above the screen info... spot on in the right spot! Comfortable.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ruan0.30

Training is finished now...
Time for some HOOOTERS wings and some girls. 

Table check.






Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Advken Rta on a KangerTech and an @hands driptip courtesy of @kzor





Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Dvarw DL on top of the SX Mini MX Class with some BLVK UNICORN PRPL GRAPE, tastes like grape sherbet

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

CLZ X and Original Pico RTA!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## TheV

Nothing beats a BB

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## shaun2707

Happy to finally get this in my hand.... Aqua Reboot RTA now has a home for when it decides to arrive.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

thanks Daniel @smilelykumeenit 

was an honour to meet you !

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

TheV said:


> Nothing beats a BB


 Damn right 





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Luna with hadeon
And some whirling dervish





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Luna with hadeon
> And some whirling dervish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss


Very lekker setup you have there!

Initial thoughts on the Hadeon?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tai

Rob Fisher said:


> Augvape V200 Mod with the Dvarw on top! I had to read the manual to find the fire button!
> View attachment 126410


Always thought you look like a bit of a V-tec driver Ucle .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Very lekker setup you have there!
> 
> Initial thoughts on the Hadeon?


so far very very happy. the heat problem is solved. not quite sold on the driptip yet though. Airflow is SUPER smooth.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> so far very very happy. the heat problem is solved. not quite sold on the driptip yet though. Airflow is SUPER smooth.


2 out of 3 is good. Especially if you can just pop another drip tip on there

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Even in the ugliness that is the industrial area I work, I see a lot of cool animals and bugs and stuff!

I ran into a big night adder yesterday. Plenty of cranes, and I've even had a monitor lizzard in my warehouse!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 9


----------



## BioHAZarD

New mod courtesy of @Rob Fisher
Old one found a new home at @TheV





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Dietz

Stosta said:


> Even in the ugliness that is the industrial area I work, I see a lot of cool animals and bugs and stuff!
> 
> I ran into a big night adder yesterday. Plenty of cranes, and I've even had a monitor lizzard in my warehouse!
> 
> View attachment 126498


Why have I never seen this setup man?! 
..So remember once, when you said that time... you know... a while ago, that someday youll give me that driptip that I will one day see and very much Like? its that day

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> New mod courtesy of @Rob Fisher
> Old one found a new home at @TheV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss


Thanks buddy. I'm looking forward to the mod and the visit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Stosta said:


> Even in the ugliness that is the industrial area I work, I see a lot of cool animals and bugs and stuff!
> 
> I ran into a big night adder yesterday. Plenty of cranes, and I've even had a monitor lizzard in my warehouse!
> 
> View attachment 126498


Great pic @Stosta

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

As well dude


Sent from the abyss


----------



## Stosta

Dietz said:


> Why have I never seen this setup man?!
> ..So remember once, when you said that time... you know... a while ago, that someday youll give me that driptip that I will one day see and very much Like? its that day


Haha! Wow you have a better memory than I do! If I told you I would give it to you then I'll need written confirmation of that. 

I got the mod and the vape for R460 on a special @Sir Vape ran! I didn't need either, but my hands decided otherwise!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Cornelius

JsPLAYn said:


> Damn right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


DIBS!

How did I miss this?
Awesome mate, let me know if you ever want to let those panels go

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dietz

Stosta said:


> Haha! Wow you have a better memory than I do! If I told you I would give it to you then I'll need written confirmation of that.
> 
> I got the mod and the vape for R460 on a special @Sir Vape ran! I didn't need either, but my hands decided otherwise!


Shweet!!
Just found the note... What a Lucky day for me

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Cornelius said:


> DIBS!
> 
> How did I miss this?
> Awesome mate, let me know if you ever want to let those panels go


NoonClouds have stock of them if I'm not mistaken @Cornelius

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Dietz said:


> Shweet!!
> Just found the note... What a Lucky day for me
> 
> View attachment 126506


Hahahaha!

Very close to how I write anyways! It was a nice try @Dietz , I'll give you that, just not the DT!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## w1tw0lf

BioHAZarD said:


> Luna with hadeon
> And some whirling dervish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss


Almost snap..... loving the setup.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Cornelius said:


> DIBS!
> 
> How did I miss this?
> Awesome mate, let me know if you ever want to let those panels go


Ha ha.. dude I bought the whole package just for these panels and was suprised how awesum the entire packages conditions was

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

BioHAZarD said:


> New mod courtesy of @Rob Fisher
> Old one found a new home at @TheV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss


Well flipping done bro.. nice one.. looks the beezneez ... looks almost as good as mine

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

JsPLAYn said:


> Well flipping done bro.. nice one.. looks the beezneez ... looks almost as good as mine
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


Yeah man @TheV is such a nag I just had to help him out

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JsPLAYn

BioHAZarD said:


> Yeah man @TheV is such a nag I just had to help him out


That white one is sexy as F#*K tho

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

JsPLAYn said:


> That white one is sexy as F#*K tho
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


that's what she said

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

JsPLAYn said:


> Damn right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters



I Like the remote power function om the new billet boxes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Cor

From a joke to one beast setup.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## antonherbst

Cor said:


> From a joke to one beast setup.



Is that conserv an authentic or clone? If its and authenic please tell me where you got it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor

antonherbst said:


> Is that conserv an authentic or clone? If its and authenic please tell me where you got it.


Unfortuneatly its a clone lol the rta is Authentic tho best of both worlds hehehe

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antonherbst

Cor said:


> Unfortuneatly its a clone lol the rta is Authentic tho best of both worlds hehehe


Awesome tubes these and i would love a black version and all the other versions of it aswell.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor

antonherbst said:


> Awesome tubes these and i would love a black version and all the other versions of it aswell.


It hits like a angry jersy cow for a clone its really doing well

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gman211991

mato x flave 22 freshly pitstopped and bb keeping them company


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

TheV said:


> Nothing beats a BB



Just cannot get over those awesome panels.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Adephi said:


> Just cannot get over those awesome panels.


Thanks @Adephi. They came out really great 
Definitely an interesting DIY option if you get your hand on some cheap panels.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

TheV said:


> Thanks @Adephi. They came out really great
> Definitely an interesting DIY option if you get your hand on some cheap panels.


Hey dude. Any chance u can do a thread on the process of respraying those panels DIY style.. what to use and what what 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## TheV

JsPLAYn said:


> Hey dude. Any chance u can do a thread on the process of respraying those panels DIY style.. what to use and what what
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


I shall put in a request with the source

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

TheV said:


> I shall put in a request with the source


Actually @JsPLAYn, it looks like there is a possibility that these might become available commercially in the future. I shall keep you posted!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Bane doing some powerlifting with my BB





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Jp1905

antonherbst said:


> View attachment 126577



Next level crotch shot! Ek sien jou slang!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## antonherbst

Jp1905 said:


> Next level crotch shot! Ek sien jou slang!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dit is rerig wat sy se.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Mahir

incredible_hullk said:


> View attachment 126579



Is the Mirage a 24mm mod?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Mahir said:


> Is the Mirage a 24mm mod?


Yep it is @Mahir

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

BB with some Brain FreeXX (Brain Freeze + XXX):

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Ready for action.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Mahir

TheV said:


> BB with some Brain FreeXX (Brain Freeze + XXX):



My favorite Billet box on this forum. Just looks stunning!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

antonherbst said:


> View attachment 126577


What a beauty

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Mahir said:


> My favorite Billet box on this forum. Just looks stunning!


Thanks @Mahir. I appreciate the kind words 
It remains my favorite and also the piece of gear that I've kept the longest

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

BioHAZarD said:


> What a beauty



Cant wait to see what the new one is going to look like. Yours and mine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

TheV said:


> BB with some Brain FreeXX (Brain Freeze + XXX):


Never tried combining them! What sort of ratio do you suggest @TheV ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Stosta said:


> Never tried combining them! What sort of ratio do you suggest @TheV ?


Unfortunately I was a bit of a dumbass and didn't measure at all.
I had a bottle of XXX I wanted to clear so I dumped it in the Brain Freeze.
Another tank I wanted to clear. And another bottle a couple of days later.
My best guess estimate would be around 30-40% Brain Freeze and 70-60% XXX gave me a nice combination at the end of the day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

antonherbst said:


> Cant wait to see what the new one is going to look like. Yours and mine.


Was actually referring to the snake 
But we can include the gloom in the compliment as it really is.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Amir

TheV said:


> Unfortunately I was a bit of a dumbass and didn't measure at all.
> I had a bottle of XXX I wanted to clear so I dumped it in the Brain Freeze.
> Another tank I wanted to clear. And another bottle a couple of days later.
> My best guess estimate would be around 30-40% Brain Freeze and 70-60% XXX gave me a nice combination at the end of the day.



I called it Naked XXL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

The Dvarw absolutely destroying the bottle of Orange Tic Tacs I mixed this morning

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

Still loving the Reuleuax Gen 3. Pulled out the old Ammit single coil 22mm.





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Haagen-Dazs *Coffee* ice cream !

Out and about having a treat of a scoop of this ice cream.

Tastes delicious. Coffee is quite strong in there with a lovely creaminess.

@Hooked , this is for you!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Dvarw's are being pit stopped... so the Skyline on Bar V3 is operational!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> The Dvarw's are being pit stopped... so the Skyline on Bar V3 is operational!
> View attachment 126597


I just love that SkyBar of yours!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

TheV said:


> I just love that SkyBar of yours!



I must say it's my favourite mod and the only mod with my initials engraved on it.  And I love the name you coined for it @TheV! It will henceforth be known as the SkyBar!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> I must say it's my favourite mod and the only mod with my initials engraved on it.  And I love the name you coined for it @TheV! It will henceforth be known as the SkyBar!
> View attachment 126599
> View attachment 126600


Oh wow, I didn't realize it had your initials engraved on it. That is extra special 
Haha, happy to help with the name. SkyBar FTW!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Douggie



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Douggie said:


> View attachment 126602



Screen looks nice @Douggie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Douggie

Silver said:


> Screen looks nice @Douggie


Thanks. The camera makes it look nice. Had the mod around 5 months now and it's scratched bad. . Mod still works like a champ tho


Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

JsPLAYn said:


> Well flipping done bro.. nice one.. looks the beezneez ... looks almost as good as mine
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


Guys I see bluetooth on these mods screens it cant be to transfer music so what do you use it for 

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

antonherbst said:


> View attachment 126577


Mooi snake pall

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Waine said:


> Still loving the Reuleuax Gen 3. Pulled out the old Ammit single coil 22mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I know that feeling





Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JsPLAYn

Resistance said:


> Guys I see bluetooth on these mods screens it cant be to transfer music so what do you use it for
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


It's to connect wireless to your fone for fast updates and to fine tune settings via the SXi App 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

Babysitting this little bugger who calls me daddy with some 24mg Havana nights mtl action and Big Bang theory. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## TheV

Amir said:


> Babysitting this little bugger who calls me daddy with some 24mg Havana nights mtl action and Big Bang theory.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't you think 24mg is a bit heavy for the little guy? Maybe start him off at 3mg for now

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## BioHAZarD

New tip for the Dvarw from @TheV
I think it was to make up for stealing my other Mx 





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> New tip for the Dvarw from @TheV
> I think it was to make up for stealing my other Mx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss


I nag, I steal ... what else would you like to falsely accuse me of you chop?! 

Enjoy the tip man. It looks the business on the Dvarw!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> I nag, I steal ... what else would you like to falsely accuse me of you chop?!
> 
> Enjoy the tip man. It looks the business on the Dvarw!


Hehe I can think of a couple of things but let's keep that private. Thanks buddy. So does that green one.  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

TheV said:


> Don't you think 24mg is a bit heavy for the little guy? Maybe start him off at 3mg for now



If he’s any son of mine... 24mg is the starting point 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi

TheV said:


> Don't you think 24mg is a bit heavy for the little guy? Maybe start him off at 3mg for now


That's why it looks like he's having a Silver.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

@TheV and @BioHAZarD, you should nag @akhalz for a drip tip....

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> @TheV and @BioHAZarD, you should nag @akhalz for a drip tip....
> View attachment 126624


Is it not easier to just pay him 
Does look very nice
Will get right on it

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Is it not easier to just pay him
> Does look very nice
> Will get right on it
> 
> Sent from the abyss


Sort me out while you're at it. Chop chop, chop!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Sort me out while you're at it. Chop chop, chop!


Ja baas
 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Adephi said:


> That's why it looks like he's having a Silver.



Keeps 'em nice and mellow ya know?!

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## Amir

In keeping with the theme of the revival of hands tips... 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Amir said:


> In keeping with the theme of the revival of hands tips...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


now if we could only revive hands

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Pitstop on the exo





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Can’t decide which of these I am loving more right now! First dessert type vape in the dvarw and wow this bango shake is popping amazingly in the dvarw!!! My vape heaven

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## gman211991

JsPLAYn said:


> Pitstop on the exo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


I need an exocet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Hadeon, the only RDA I currently own ... and I'm okay with that

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Amir

BioHAZarD said:


> now if we could only revive hands



That man is dearly missed

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## gman211991

quick handcheck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Oreos

gman211991 said:


> quick handcheck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What squonk is that?


Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Oreos said:


> What squonk is that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


Mato box squonk mod! Am I right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991

Jengz said:


> Mato box squonk mod! Am I right?



That you are good sir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ripperwbfg

Rocking melon jellys flavour tonight






Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ripperwbfg

JsPLAYn said:


> Pitstop on the exo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


Unique wicking how's the flavour?

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Ripperwbfg said:


> Unique wicking how's the flavour?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


That's actually standard wicking if u knw the exocet bb bridge.. so far exocet is best flavour bridge

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor

@Caramia

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 11


----------



## Mahir

Hooked to this MTL style of vaping. Struggling to go back to my mech mods and RDAs

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Anvil

@vicTor snap! Winning combo




Can anyone tell I get excited when I see people with the same device as me?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

Anvil said:


> @vicTor snap! Winning combo
> 
> View attachment 126743
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell I get excited when I see people with the same device as me?



beautiful set-up there @Anvil 

drool

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

There is no setup better for me than this right here! The DB is so amazing in all aspects and the dvarw is on levels I can’t even explain! Filled with Banggo(mango coconut milkshake), this right here is all I ever expected from vaping!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## JsPLAYn

So this happened .. personalised to my style thanks @Ash for the seemless transaction 





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## TheV

The Dvarw freshly wicked, changed to Ultem and filled with Butter Cake with Fig and Pistachios:

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Oreos

JsPLAYn said:


> So this happened .. personalised to my style thanks @Ash for the seemless transaction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


Ahhh where did you get your BB's? 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

I know there is a BB here somewhere but I'm too lazy to look for it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Oreos said:


> Ahhh where did you get your BB's?
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


All from eciggsa classies

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

TheV said:


> The Dvarw freshly wicked, changed to Ultem and filled with Butter Cake with Fig and Pistachios:



All this midge....errr Dwarv action is giving me serious FOMO .... global dibs on whoever wants to sell theirs (which I seriously doubt ) 

Any chance you might head up a GB @TheV ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

Daniel said:


> All this midge....errr Dwarv action is giving me serious FOMO .... global dibs on whoever wants to sell theirs (which I seriously doubt )
> 
> Any chance you might head up a GB @TheV ??


There's a Group Buy running now (V4) here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Daniel said:


> All this midge....errr Dwarv action is giving me serious FOMO .... global dibs on whoever wants to sell theirs (which I seriously doubt )
> 
> Any chance you might head up a GB @TheV ??


Rob is running a 4th GB which I'd suggest you get in on.
I doubt anyone is gonna let one go anytime soon. These are just too good!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Stil the best combo i have. 

Loving the squonk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## UzziTherion

I know a way you can love it even more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stillwaters

Great day for a braai in Jhb





Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

After a stressful day at work.. come home to a nice chilled flavoursome vape.. man this is the best combo I've ever owned





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## antonherbst

UzziTherion said:


> I know a way you can love it even more
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You are not helping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UzziTherion

antonherbst said:


> You are not helping.



Just pull the trigger my brother, you know you want to


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Douggie



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Assignments submitted... now it's time to chill out with 2 of my favourite set ups and some of my new favourite juice

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## acorn

Who still remembers when this SX came out...






Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## shaun2707

This set up is making me happy this morning....







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Still the king of tobacco MTL for me.

*Reo Black* and *RM2*

Aka 'Thumper'

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

acorn said:


> Who still remembers when this SX came out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


I have no idea, but mine also still looking great and running flawlessly in TC mode at a whopping 20 Joules. Permanently paired with a GEM tank and Mikes Mega Mixes Lime Party.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## acorn

Andre said:


> I have no idea, but mine also still looking great and running flawlessly in TC mode at a whopping 20 Joules. Permanently paired with a GEM tank and Mikes Mega Mixes Lime Party.


Just checked my shopping history at Vape Cartel, 22 July 2015 on Pre-order, also still running smooth.





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

shaun2707 said:


> This set up is making me happy this morning....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



beautiful !

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## gman211991

Fresh wicks, fresh batteries, filled up and ready to rock






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Golf time





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 11


----------



## Friep



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Yeah baby!



Regards

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## Tai

Jengz said:


> View attachment 126747
> 
> There is no setup better for me than this right here! The DB is so amazing in all aspects and the dvarw is on levels I can’t even explain! Filled with Banggo(mango coconut milkshake), this right here is all I ever expected from vaping!


Give it a week bud .... Lol, just kidding bro. That is a pretty special feeling. The Dvarw is epic. Enjoy brother

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar

acorn said:


> Just checked my shopping history at Vape Cartel, 22 July 2015 on Pre-order, also still running smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


A true vape classic.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz

@Hooked @Halfdaft Customs finally got my secret menu! @KZOR ill get the better days soon! Enjoying my desserts far too much since these milkshakes came in

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Two wolves, a rabbit and a cat...

... and a shit camera man.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Hooked

Jengz said:


> View attachment 126879
> 
> @Hooked @Halfdaft Customs finally got my secret menu! @KZOR ill get the better days soon! Enjoying my desserts far too much since these milkshakes came in



@Jengz So now you have no excuse to sleep late! Let us know what you think of Wake up Wake up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Hooked said:


> @Jengz So now you have no excuse to sleep late! Let us know what you think of Wake up Wake up


I absolutely love it! The doughnut is prominent but I, unlike @KZOR do get a a taste of coffee, more so in my rta than I do on my dripper... it’s definitely gonna be in my daily rotations especially now in winter

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## shaun2707

Jengz said:


> I absolutely love it! The doughnut is prominent but I, unlike @KZOR do get a a taste of coffee, more so in my rta than I do on my dripper... it’s definitely gonna be in my daily rotations especially now in winter




Good to know bud.... thanks. Think it’s a must try them in an RTA because I was also using a dripper and didn’t get any coffee!! Leka


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## JsPLAYn

Switching it up today .. some Cookie RY4 on the flave 22 with a 3mm build to restrict airflow a bit and decided to pull out the nemesis 22mm mech tube ... heavenly bliss





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Vaping1jzgte

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 126913


Whats that Rob? It's nice and small


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vaping1jzgte said:


> Whats that Rob? It's nice and small



It's a CLX Z DNA75C mod from Helsinki in Finland. The tank is a Dvarw DL from Hungary.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mahir

Guess who? Winner gets a bottle of juice (I'm just joking LOL, and drawing is still incomplete)

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Mahir said:


> Guess who? Winner gets a bottle of juice (I'm just joking LOL, and drawing is still incomplete)
> 
> View attachment 127094


Hahaaaa Mesut! Nice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Mahir said:


> Guess who? Winner gets a bottle of juice (I'm just joking LOL, and drawing is still incomplete)
> 
> View attachment 127094


Nice skill bro.. 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Braki

Enjoying the Aegis. Have to keep it save... Hubby likes it to much

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Douggie

Finally got the bonza. Been wanting one for a while now. I can honestly say I'm quite impressed by it. It's kicking like a champ






Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Taking to the sky once again with a new nifty lil pod system that kicks ass.
The suorin drop:

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## jamie



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Amir

jamie said:


> View attachment 127130



Going to get one of these as well when I get back. The quality is top notch and it serves its purpose well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13 | Funny 1


----------



## E.T.

The Molly i bought second hand in October 2017 and has been in daily use (the only mod i have used contantly @ least 3 refils and battery changes daily) never missed a beat

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## RayDeny

Reduction cones are still on its way but could not help my self. 

For its size the Dani is surprisingly comfortable in the hand, next stop is deciphering the menus system.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Time for the transit pocket rocket


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Vaping on Some Pancake Man. 
Griffin 25 RTA (Single Coil) , Twisp Vega MOD.
has to be a Framed Staple at 0.42Ohms. Good Tasty Vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

DJ Maddog said:


> View attachment 125128
> Just bought this nice little mod.
> Thoughts every body please
> Minikin V2
> Touch screen
> Grim green rebel RTA


 All Matchy Matchy. Awsome Setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

JsPLAYn said:


> Scotchies FTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


 Currently Hitting That Juice. Scotchies Hits my sweet spot.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Since aquiring the Dvarw rta I've neglected the rest... today I decided to hit some SNLV on ICE on the skyline x ohmsmium and man I forgot what I was missing 





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Hotcig rsq to try out .. love the versatility to use as just a mod or regulated squonker. FOMO had the best of me.. just coz I never had one yet I needed to try it 





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## gman211991

JsPLAYn said:


> Hotcig rsq to try out .. love the versatility to use as just a mod or regulated squonker. FOMO had the best of me.. just coz I never had one yet I needed to try it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters



That looks familiar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RynoP

Still loving the

tesla and kylin

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

My daily carry





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## gman211991

dual wielding. Me thinks i need the two handed medal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

RayDeny said:


> Reduction cones are still on its way but could not help my self.
> 
> For its size the Dani is surprisingly comfortable in the hand, next stop is deciphering the menus system.
> 
> View attachment 127173



That is gona look amazing with the dwarf on it. Wow. Many happy vapes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

gman211991 said:


> That looks familiar
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it does.. coz u just dropped it by me .. shot alot bro 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jamie

Amir said:


> Going to get one of these as well when I get back. The quality is top notch and it serves its purpose well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I've read the build quality of the Drop is better than the Air, but i'm happy with it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melis

Running a stainless steel Limitless RDTA on a silver Smok H-Priv with some Mama bear porridge liquid from Vapers Cloud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruan0.30

Braki said:


> Enjoying the Aegis. Have to keep it save... Hubby likes it to much
> 
> View attachment 127100


Got mine today... getting my gold bonza and drop tomorrow hope the gold and yellow is matchy matchy lol... Excellent mod btw... Im so used to my asmodus mods and i was really suprised by this geekvape mod it kicks just like the GX chips in the asmodus mods. Happy vaping buddy





Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## gman211991

La famila really impressed with modmaker 510






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silent Echo

Therion DNA75C and Wake RTA 
A match made in heaven

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV

A very special test drive thanks to @RenaldoRheeder:





Sir, an absolutely stunning mod you got yourself here!

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 2 | Winner 7


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> A very special test drive thanks to @RenaldoRheeder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sir, an absolutely stunning mod you got yourself here!



Thanks @TheV and thanks @SAVapeGear. Looking Forward to this 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Braki

Ruan0.30 said:


> Got mine today... getting my gold bonza and drop tomorrow hope the gold and yellow is matchy matchy lol... Excellent mod btw... Im so used to my asmodus mods and i was really suprised by this geekvape mod it kicks just like the GX chips in the asmodus mods. Happy vaping buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


I love the Aegis. Been sitting with it constantly. Hope you have many happy vapes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruan0.30

Braki said:


> I love the Aegis. Been sitting with it constantly. Hope you have many happy vapes


Same there... Ill tag you tomorrow with thay gold rda and maybe a yellow 810 tip... 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Some black tie madness today, squid industries and dvarw to meet the class!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 9


----------



## TheV

Jengz said:


> View attachment 127237
> 
> Some black tie madness today, squid industries and dvarw to meet the class!


Looking boss man!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique

Combination of a 20700 sanyo, leak proof rta and gorgeous ergonomic mod makes for the perfect all day vape

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Morning 18mg mouth to lung team 

The Evod and Reo Black. Such a mighty dependable duo!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## gman211991

these past few days I have been leaving the house with at least two mods, enter the exocet and that has changed. Special thanks to @JsPLAYn for the awesome tutorial and for procurement of said piece of equipment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Anvil

gman211991 said:


> these past few days I have been leaving the house with at least two mods, enter the exocet and that has changed. Special thanks to @JsPLAYn for the awesome tutorial and for procurement of said piece of equipment
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hoping that's a shopping list underneath and not a new juice recipe

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## TheV

Anvil said:


> Hoping that's a shopping list underneath and not a new juice recipe


Get your garlic vape on!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Anvil

Decided that the whole office gets to experience some vape today. Let's just say it's sunny outside but overcast inside. This sherman is a monster...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Hectic day ahead

Reactions: Like 8 | Dislike 1


----------



## gman211991

Anvil said:


> Hoping that's a shopping list underneath and not a new juice recipe


its actually a sauce recipe I am working on for a client

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

JsPLAYn said:


> Damn right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters



Where did you get those panels @JsPLAYn?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> View attachment 127267


Now that looks good dude

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

gman211991 said:


> these past few days I have been leaving the house with at least two mods, enter the exocet and that has changed. Special thanks to @JsPLAYn for the awesome tutorial and for procurement of said piece of equipment
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always a pleasure bro

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Paul33 said:


> Where did you get those panels @JsPLAYn?


I got from @Caramia with the bb.. apparently it's the last that was available 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

FINALLY test driving the hadeon ha ha.. what a piece of art.. it literally makes the entheon a worthy rda.. with the smoothest airflow and mad flavour.. hadaly is still better in some ways.. but now the entheon with hadeon cap is a very very close contender





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Anvil

gman211991 said:


> its actually a sauce recipe I am working on for a client


In that case then from just the cayenne and garlic it already sounds like a winner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My two favourite setups!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Daniel

Luckily had the trusty old Therion BF at hand as the VGOD is in surgery (soldering came loose at the 510 it seems).

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Ruan0.30

Desk check with some absof#ckinglutly good tabacco juice...

New mods new juices... Life is good.





Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Ruan0.30 said:


> Desk check with some absof#ckinglutly good tabacco juice...
> 
> New mods new juices... Life is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk



Welcome back to vaping buddy!
Now stay on the rails... Or its the gallows for ya!






How much you loving that Double Barrel though...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ruan0.30

GerritVisagie said:


> Welcome back to vaping buddy!
> Now stay on the rails... Or its the gallows for ya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much you loving that Double Barrel though...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ill be joining you around 6!!





Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Ruan0.30 said:


> Ill be joining you around 6!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk



what a beaut !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

This juice





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruan0.30

vicTor said:


> what a beaut !!!


Thanx buddy... Just took another shot of the word blending in... Oh and the gr1 rda is nuts.





Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

Ruan0.30 said:


> Thanx buddy... Just took another shot of the word blending in... Oh and the gr1 rda is nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk




happy vapes !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Because..... Flu...





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

My new favourite setup. Pico squeeze with Nixon BF RDTA. HUGE thanks for @Andre for everything. Awesome guy. I hope i can repay your generosity one day

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Cornelius

SmokeyJoe said:


> My new favourite setup. Pico squeeze with Nixon BF RDTA. HUGE thanks for @Andre for everything. Awesome guy. I hope i can repay your generosity one day
> 
> 
> View attachment 127365


Never thought about that combo! Looks like a winner. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Cornelius said:


> Never thought about that combo! Looks like a winner.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Its brilliant. Smallest rdta with the smallest squonk mod. Its the first time ive tried squonking having used rtas my entire journey and im throughly impressed. This little rdta gives me what i love about rta with the easy of a rda

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruan0.30

Braki said:


> Enjoying the Aegis. Have to keep it save... Hubby likes it to much
> 
> View attachment 127100


There you go... As promised.





Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Tonight's treat





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

After a long arduous journey... I have finally arrived. 

BB at the Dome of the Rock 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## Braki

Ruan0.30 said:


> There you go... As promised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


That looks very sexy. Nice one. Looking at getting a dropper. Just not sure which way to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruan0.30

So i went full out and got all 3 of the new tabacco juices from NASTY... 
Tried the silver and bronze.. 
Trying to decide which RDA will master the pure tabacco gold. It smells good tho.

Silver and bronze is the tits... Good smooth saturated vape.





Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

A good tall cuppa joe’s
Office admin
And a bloody good vape

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Dreadside

Thanks to @Beetlejuice Vape and @VapeSnow love the new toys!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## VapeSnow

Dreadside said:


> Thanks to @Beetlejuice Vape and @VapeSnow love the new toys!
> View attachment 127398



Cool bro enjoy the Shark

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruan0.30

Drip tip Thursday... 

Reply with those gorgeous tips...





Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

morning dripping love this new setup

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Marzuq

With a set of 0.2 claptons by FUSED = pure bliss

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

Flavor testing with the TM2 Pro. 
Two new juices from TKO to look forward to.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Anvil

Ruan0.30 said:


> Drip tip Thursday...
> 
> Reply with those gorgeous tips...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


Digging through my vape box the other day and found a stabwood tip I forgot I had. Happens to match the Athena almost 100% perfectly, and couldn't have a more epic place to sit than on the Dvarw.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

CLZ X/Dvarw and Nugget/Flow with Ariel Leather pouch ready for out and about!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Anvil said:


> Digging through my vape box the other day and found a stabwood tip I forgot I had. Happens to match the Athena almost 100% perfectly, and couldn't have a more epic place to sit than on the Dvarw.
> 
> View attachment 127439


Hands brilliance atop to Dvarw





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Christian

New addition to the Family

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## KZOR

Time for a bit of MTL action.

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 8


----------



## Bulldog

I like that @KZOR

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

KZOR said:


> Time for a bit of MTL action.
> View attachment 127449


That is sooooooo sexy .. well dun Louis..that's a master piece  

Oh and dibs if u sell

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Coz today's a Scotchies kinda day 






sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

JsPLAYn said:


> Coz today's a Scotchies kinda day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters



That tube mech is still the best looking on the forum.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spyro

Come on you guys... He said just the tip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

KZOR said:


> Time for a bit of MTL action.
> View attachment 127449


B-E-A-Utiful!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Spyro



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Lil pocket rocket





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Spyro

Same mod a few minutes later with a paint strip and heat treatment. Ran out of time before docs appointment but I'll finish it up tonight

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

Some justice league and a good beer to go down with a nice vape. 



And flip its is a very very good beer.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JsPLAYn

antonherbst said:


> That tube mech is still the best looking on the forum.


Thanks bro

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro

Quite happy with how it came out. My first ever attempt at heat treating SS.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Jp1905

Cue them big @ss clouds!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

KZOR said:


> Time for a bit of MTL action.
> View attachment 127449


My liewe donner dis mooi

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Spyro

Jp1905 said:


> Cue them big @ss clouds!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! How often do you have to refill?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

Spyro said:


> Nice! How often do you have to refill?



Way too often,the tank was part of the trade,wasnt planning on keeping it,so will hit the classifieds soon,actually after a dejavu rdta...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dreadside

Spyro said:


> Quite happy with how it came out. My first ever attempt at heat treating SS.
> 
> View attachment 127491
> View attachment 127492
> 
> View attachment 127493


Nicely done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro

Thanks bro


Dreadside said:


> Nicely done!


Think I'm going to get into the powerflow exhaust business

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991

a mech kinda evening rocking the OG setup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## gman211991

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Amir

Some scotchies in jockeys at pajama time after a long, good 12 hour day of touring in extremely cold weather. The boys soldiered on through the elements and had a blast in the oldest city in the world. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Double Barrel from vicTor industries ...lol

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger

vicTor said:


> Double Barrel from vicTor industries ...lol
> 
> View attachment 127514


All matchy matchy, but I know you have a flavour explosion coming your way!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> All matchy matchy, but I know you have a flavour explosion coming your way!



morning, next pit stop, want to mix and match the Zeus parts, mixing the silver and black, just for the fun of it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

BB doing its thing:






Happy Easter!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Mahir

Lazy day today

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## TaylorJ

Morning peeps
Having a Toffee d' luxe morning

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

TaylorJ said:


> Morning peeps
> Having a Toffee d' luxe morning


Welcome, nice setup!

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Happy Easter all

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Happy easter all .. a weekend where ZERO F**KS can be given





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## antonherbst

BioHAZarD said:


> Happy Easter all
> View attachment 127533



I raise you my high end combo 

Gloom and mikro rda(only one in africa - i think)

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

antonherbst said:


> I raise you my high end combo
> 
> Gloom and mikro rda(only one in africa - i think)


I dont see a fire or a beer 
So I win
But the Mikro looks awesome.  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antonherbst

BioHAZarD said:


> I dont see a fire or a beer
> So I win
> But the Mikro looks awesome.
> 
> Sent from the abyss


I win cause the cookies is alot bigger than anything i have ever seen.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

antonherbst said:


> I win cause the cookies is alot bigger than anything i have ever seen.
> View attachment 127537


No fair there was no cookie in the previous post 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jp1905

Happy easter!Work never stops when you work for yourself,but work hard now and play hard later in life,I hope!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Tarquinj

Happy Easter everyone 
Simplicity + 1.5
Broadside + dead rabbit

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jp1905

Tarquinj said:


> Happy Easter everyone
> Simplicity + 1.5
> Broadside + dead rabbit
> View attachment 127545



That Dead Rabbit looks familiar or do I have the wrong person?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Jp1905 said:


> Happy easter!Work never stops when you work for yourself,but work hard now and play hard later in life,I hope!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Strange to see you post something that is not a mech @Jp1905. Why the sudden change of heart?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

Raindance said:


> Strange to see you post something that is not a mech @Jp1905. Why the sudden change of heart?
> 
> Regards



The mechs are still in the arsenal just always wanted a G class...and been itching for the DJV RDTA since it was launched,but my Mölly will always be my soft spot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance

Jp1905 said:


> The mechs are still in the arsenal just always wanted a G class...and been itching for the DJV RDTA since it was launched,but my Mölly will always be my soft spot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That G class is a beaut!

Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Happy Easter from the beautiful city of Jerusalem, at the mountain of Olives. Enroute to the hotel from the little town of Bethlehem, the birth place of Jesus Christ. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 10


----------



## Spyro

Little bit of braaiers delight

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Calco

Amir said:


> Happy Easter from the beautiful city of Jerusalem, at the mountain of Olives. Enroute to the hotel from the little town of Bethlehem, the birth place of Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Amir - awesome place to be, wish I was there - happy Easter to you as well bud

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Jp1905 said:


> Happy easter!Work never stops when you work for yourself,but work hard now and play hard later in life,I hope!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice setup there buddy. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> BB doing its thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Easter!


Thats gonna sit on the hips eh.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Thats gonna sit on the hips eh.


That's why it's just sitting on my desk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> That's why it's just sitting on my desk


But that was this morning. Long gone by now. I know my one is  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

BioHAZarD said:


> But that was this morning. Long gone by now. I know my one is
> 
> Sent from the abyss


One more dead rabbit is not going to make much of a difference...

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

Raindance said:


> One more dead rabbit is not going to make much of a difference...
> 
> Regards


Haha 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Calco said:


> Hey Amir - awesome place to be, wish I was there - happy Easter to you as well bud
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



Really is a truly beautiful city with a rich, well preserved history. The architecture and landscape is remarkable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RayDeny

My jet lag companion, serpent SMM on the Dani 25.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The whole V-Team is in my hand today!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> The whole V-Team is in my hand today!
> View attachment 127607


Those are all stunning ... but #2 is the stunningest!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tai

TheV said:


> Those are all stunning ... but #2 is the stunningest!


Stuningestest...lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Some ice lollies for this sunny Saturday in the skyline rta on the ohmsmium kodama






sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Coffee time. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw DL and CLZ X in the flowers!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> Coffee time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love that coffee mug!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Rocking the good stuff

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Cobrali

Pulling out the hexohm and testing a new RDA





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Bath time 





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rafique

V tech

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Pixstar

Fruit on the rocks. Really nice!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Tarquinj

Jp1905 said:


> That Dead Rabbit looks familiar or do I have the wrong person?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe you are the guy I met up with at Zodiac to buy the dead rabbit from ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

Tarquinj said:


> Maybe you are the guy I met up with at Zodiac to buy the dead rabbit from ?



Thats me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

antonherbst said:


> I raise you my high end combo
> 
> Gloom and mikro rda(only one in africa - i think)


Zeki has same rda

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

For the sake of science. Got the Ubuntu RDA on my last visit to SA. Tried a single coil build, but although possible, it was not impressive at all. 

Dug it out this morning again and decided to do the dual-coil build. I couldn't find a review or any guidance online. But good old common vaping sense kicked in and got a decent result on my second attempt and change of the drip tip. 









Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

JsPLAYn said:


> Zeki has same rda
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


Ill contact him and find his opinion on it. Thanks for the heads up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro

RenaldoRheeder said:


> For the sake of science. Got the Ubuntu RDA on my last visit to SA. Tried a single coil build, but although possible, it was not impressive at all.
> 
> Dug it out this morning again and decided to do the dual-coil build. I couldn't find a review or any guidance online. But good old common vaping sense kicked in and got a decent result on my second attempt and change of the drip tip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Now that is one super sexy setup!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

JsPLAYn said:


> Zeki has same rda
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


Just spoke to him and he does not know of this specific rda.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nadz1972

Voopoo Drag resin with Ghoul 22mm single coil. Alien clapton currently in place.








Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

my wife occasionally smokes a bloody cigarette

now she has no excuse !

basic but filled with Paul's RY4 ...lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## JsPLAYn

Fresh build on the skyline









sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## gman211991

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Waine

One hundred and forty minutes of continous vaping. 8402 seconds. And still going. Very grateful for this compact gem.





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Petrus

Sunday setups. Nice fresh wick.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Tarquinj

Jp1905 said:


> Thats me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I thought the BMW looked farmiliar
I won't sell this dead rabbit love it way too much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

The beautiful 2600 year old city of Petra where the houses and glorified tombs were carved out of the mountains. The architecture and engineering is remarkable. Created by the Arabian Bedouins as a safe haven and center of trade due to its access to key points across all the continents. And as per usual... the BB on duty as my most trusted companion through the 5 hour hike 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 10


----------



## Nadz1972

Live this little rda

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Raindance

Nadz1972 said:


> Live this little rda


Can you show us more please, the build deck etc. Don't think I've heard of it yet.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadz1972

Raindance said:


> Can you show us more please, the build deck etc. Don't think I've heard of it yet.
> 
> Regards


As requested

It's a 22mm velocity styled deck.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Nadz1972 said:


> As requested
> 
> It's a 22mm velocity styled deck.


That airflow is very interesting and is something else to what we are used to. Not a dual coil fan but this atty has my attention. Where did you get it?

Thanks for posting and Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nadz1972

Raindance said:


> That airflow is very interesting and is something else to what we are used to. Not a dual coil fan but this atty has my attention. Where did you get it?
> 
> Thanks for posting and Regards


PM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadz1972

I never thought the day would come, but it works like a champ 

Wasp Nano RDTA on an old ijust Start+ mod. 0.47ohm ni80 fused clapton.



Star Wars episode 7 in the background

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz

En route to Cape Town! Bring on the festivities!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Calco

love the wasp - flavor flavor flavor!!

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nadz1972

Calco said:


> love the wasp - flavor flavor flavor!!
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


Absolutely!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadz1972

Jengz said:


> View attachment 127692
> 
> En route to Cape Town! Bring on the festivities!


Nice laptop 

I somehow feel a connection here...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

Jengz said:


> View attachment 127692
> 
> En route to Cape Town! Bring on the festivities!



See you soon boet,your package is awaiting you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Nadz1972 said:


> Nice laptop
> 
> I somehow feel a connection here...


Hahahaha ayyyy the Lenovo carbon is very average... I miss my MacBook Pro far too much, feel like downgraded heavily

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz

Jp1905 said:


> See you soon boet,your package is awaiting you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vrek excited to meet some Cape Town forumites... I’ll message u in the week maybe for a meetup... unfortunately I have a few days of work first but then it’s all about the vape life!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Jengz said:


> Hahahaha ayyyy the Lenovo carbon is very average... I miss my MacBook Pro far too much, feel like downgraded heavily



Anything is a downgrade from a MacBook 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jengz

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Anything is a downgrade from a MacBook
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


The problem is, I had to decide whether to get a new MacBook or increase my vape budget.... and we all know what trumps all other priorities

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

Jengz said:


> Vrek excited to meet some Cape Town forumites... I’ll message u in the week maybe for a meetup... unfortunately I have a few days of work first but then it’s all about the vape life!



Yeah same here,this week is crunch time as Im on leave from the 10th,so need to make sure everyone is set before I leave,but do so,can kick up a few clouds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Jengz said:


> The problem is, I had to decide whether to get a new MacBook or increase my vape budget.... and we all know what trumps all other priorities



Sorry you had to choose mate 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadz1972

Jengz said:


> Hahahaha ayyyy the Lenovo carbon is very average... I miss my MacBook Pro far too much, feel like downgraded heavily


I fully understand 

I have T470 (being used above as a platform for my shots as well). It replaced an XPS L702X. Downgrade isn't quite the correct word. One thing about it that I do like is its battery setup. It goes on forever 

Hope you enjoy Cape Town!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadz1972

Jengz said:


> The problem is, I had to decide whether to get a new MacBook or increase my vape budget.... and we all know what trumps all other priorities


You chose wisely my friend...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991

lazy Sunday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## GavinS88

Trying out this sqounk thing. So far I gotta say I’m loving it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Nadz1972

Cubox vs Drag... Ghoul vs Wasp Nano RDTA

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RayDeny

Mmmmm happy place....

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Genosmate

Wood

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Tai

Genosmate said:


> Wood
> View attachment 127746


Shew, very nice @Genosmate

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

How did I not know this would fit





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Vaporesso Cascade One and Cascade Plus being put through its paces alongside some High-End Setups. Vaporesso has certainly been leading the pack with its coils... conventional coils, Ceramic Coils and now their Mesh Coils. The cCell ceramic coils are still my favourite for flavour but I must say I'm really enjoying the mesh coil which is really noisy but does a great flavour job.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

Nadz1972 said:


> Live this little rda


Beautiful! 
Nice mod and atty too!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Captain Chaos

Yummy!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir

Sundowner at the Dead Sea resort with the humble yet mighty pico on duty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Room Fogger

Finally got around to building it @BumbleBee , sitting proudly on the Pico 25, no leaks so far, and very tasty! Also great airflow control, I think I am really going to enjoy this one. Rolling with some chilled Irish cream from @YeOldeOke , tasty and cool, will definately be getting some one shots again. Might play around with some of the %, but that's the joy of DIY.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## antonherbst

This and a f-load of office work still. 

Hope the coffee vape can keep me awake

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

My trusty, well dressed BB in all it’s glory







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 12


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> My trusty, well dressed BB in all it’s glory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro... that is gorgeous 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> Bro... that is gorgeous
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters



Much appreciated... The wait almost killed me ans then it arrived while i was away so the excitement just compounded!! I think it's safe to say I had a mini orgasm when I opened the box

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Amir said:


> Much appreciated... The wait almost killed me ans then it arrived while i was away so the excitement just compounded!! I think it's safe to say I had a mini orgasm when I opened the box


Go make ghusl

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jengz

Finally some beach time!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Mtl much? Nic salts for the win





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Anvil

Amir said:


> My trusty, well dressed BB in all it’s glory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have seen some beautiful high-end panels on BB's on here, but this just takes it to another level...
That is just jaw-droppingly stunning!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> Much appreciated... The wait almost killed me ans then it arrived while i was away so the excitement just compounded!! I think it's safe to say I had a mini orgasm when I opened the box


Ha haaaa. Yeah bro I knw u were anxious for that covers ... but a worthwhile wait huh.. its dreamy.. now I knw u hapoy enuf to pass on that white button and tip 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> Ha haaaa. Yeah bro I knw u were anxious for that covers ... but a worthwhile wait huh.. its dreamy.. now I knw u hapoy enuf to pass on that white button and tip
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters



Lol it's already spoken for on a loan basis... It is and always will be mine... Just gonna let someone else use it for a bit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Anvil said:


> I have seen some beautiful high-end panels on BB's on here, but this just takes it to another level...
> That is just jaw-droppingly stunning!



It took a whole 4 months to make and i'm very pleased with the end result. Compliments to the artist for this piece of perfection

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Amir said:


> Lol it's already spoken for on a loan basis... It is and always will be mine... Just gonna let someone else use it for a bit


Glad u remember @Amir

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> Lol it's already spoken for on a loan basis... It is and always will be mine... Just gonna let someone else use it for a bit


Ha ha.. man I need a tip and button match soon soon.. it just sets it off and personalises it in a classy manner

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruan0.30

My smallest RDA setup with the most reliable mod on the market. (my opinion)
Getting my Nixon RDTA tomorrow and the wait for the couriers is always soooo unreal haha.





Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## antonherbst

Ruan0.30 said:


> My smallest RDA setup with the most reliable mod on the market. (my opinion)
> Getting my Nixon RDTA tomorrow and the wait for the couriers is always soooo unreal haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


Alot of people will agree with you on the pico mod. Even me as a mech only vaper like a good pico vape some times.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruan0.30

antonherbst said:


> Alot of people will agree with you on the pico mod. Even me as a mech only vaper like a good pico vape some times.


Im a big mech lover but in the sales industry and alot of office time a MTL rta works best and only hit mechs on weekends but i dont have any mechs anymore as i sold everything a while ago... Dont think ill get a mech soon again my double barrel mod gives me that dual battery mech feeling and hits insane and im almost sure alot of guys will agree on that... But i really miss my HHA mech. 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

Ruan0.30 said:


> Im a big mech lover but in the sales industry and alot of office time a MTL rta works best and only hit mechs on weekends but i dont have any mechs anymore as i sold everything a while ago... Dont think ill get a mech soon again my double barrel mod gives me that dual battery mech feeling and hits insane and im almost sure alot of guys will agree on that... But i really miss my HHA mech.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


I just sold my last regulated mod this past weekend. Someday when k do get back to regulated mods ill look ip what picos are availible. The 22mm version.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruan0.30

antonherbst said:


> I just sold my last regulated mod this past weekend. Someday when k do get back to regulated mods ill look ip what picos are availible. The 22mm version.


My friend was all the way with mechs only... He never vaped regulated mods and today he only vape his mechs on a friday haha... @GerritVisagie 
In todays time things are different. Mods are more accurate.
I love the cleaning and polishing of the copper mechs and then let it patina again...
Regulated is just so much easier today and mark my words he will leave a comment to take me out coz i said this haha. 


Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Ruan0.30 said:


> My friend was all the way with mechs only... He never vaped regulated mods and today he only vape his mechs on a friday haha... @GerritVisagie
> In todays time things are different. Mods are more accurate.
> I love the cleaning and polishing of the copper mechs and then let it patina again...
> Regulated is just so much easier today and mark my words he will leave a comment to take me out coz i said this haha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk



This picture says it all in my opinion. 





@TheV

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Ruan0.30

antonherbst said:


> This picture says it all in my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 127882
> 
> 
> 
> @TheV


Ill just leave it there.... Haha no comment. 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Hey, I still love my mechs as I did before. 
Now, with Batts getting a bit older, it's just a bit easier to get a full days vape out of Regulateds.
I still won't trade mechs for regs tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ruan0.30

GerritVisagie said:


> Hey, I still love my mechs as I did before.
> Now, with Batts getting a bit older, it's just a bit easier to get a full days vape out of Regulateds.
> I still won't trade mechs for regs tho.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@antonherbst

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

I owe, I owe, it's off to work I go !

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique

If wicked properly, nothing comes close to flavour for a single coil direct lung hit rta. Really impressed with 20700 batteries, very good battery life

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

vicTor said:


> I owe, I owe, it's off to work I go !
> 
> View attachment 127887


Have a great day @vicTor, at least you have great company with you. 
From a co- ower

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Nescafé gold and Havana Nights 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

Choices of the day.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Ruan0.30

Amir said:


> Nescafé gold and Havana Nights
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude ur killing us... Haha thats gorgeous. Cant wait to try my siren2

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Ruan0.30

antonherbst said:


> Choices of the day.
> View attachment 127902


Very good looking Mr Mech. Enjoy it

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruan0.30

Not something everyone will agree on... But i dont have a reo. Haha it squonks good ill just do the little bottle hack later.





Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Ruan0.30 said:


> Not something everyone will agree on... But i dont have a reo. Haha it squonks good ill just do the little bottle hack later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk



You made me look twice at the atty. It might look funny but if it squonks. Its a win in my books.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruan0.30

antonherbst said:


> You made me look twice at the atty. It might look funny but if it squonks. Its a win in my books.



Ill build the mcfly rda later which is even smaller lol. Hopefully it squonks easy aswell. 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

After some wicking issues with the Drop Kit I'm happy to report Skyclone + Drop Kit = Winner Winner Skaap Tjoppie Dinner! 
Anybody knows who stocks the Baby Beast bubble tanks ? 




P.S Yes I need a new Pico (anyone selling please PM me) ... this ones been through the ringer. Fell off a bakkie (twice) at bachelors , dropped so many times can't remember (the top part where the battery is is loose , which might be a problem not yet though).

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> After some wicking issues with the Drop Kit I'm happy to report Skyclone + Drop Kit = Winner Winner Skaap Tjoppie Dinner!
> Anybody knows who stocks the Baby Beast bubble tanks ?



Vape Cartel have the coloured bubble tanks and Vaporize.co.za have the clear tanks @Daniel.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadz1972

Rafique said:


> If wicked properly, nothing comes close to flavour for a single coil direct lung hit rta. Really impressed with 20700 batteries, very good battery life
> 
> 
> View attachment 127889


That tank is gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Daniel said:


> After some wicking issues with the Drop Kit I'm happy to report Skyclone + Drop Kit = Winner Winner Skaap Tjoppie Dinner!
> Anybody knows who stocks the Baby Beast bubble tanks ?
> 
> View attachment 127909
> 
> 
> P.S Yes I need a new Pico (anyone selling please PM me) ... this ones been through the ringer. Fell off a bakkie (twice) at bachelors , dropped so many times can't remember (the top part where the battery is is loose , which might be a problem not yet though).


Try Thre Vape Guy @BumbleBee , I think he has 1 or 2 left last time I looked for a very reasonable price. It's great to do business with him.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Ruan0.30 said:


> Dude ur killing us... Haha thats gorgeous. Cant wait to try my siren2
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk



As a MTL RTA, I can't find something better for my style of vaping. Get the coil nice and high up, spaced simple wire with high resistance... Throat hit and flavor is remarkable. Also, the adjustable airflow is super. It's quiet and efficient

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Ruan0.30

Amir said:


> As a MTL RTA, I can't find something better for my style of vaping. Get the coil nice and high up, spaced simple wire with high resistance... Throat hit and flavor is remarkable. Also, the adjustable airflow is super. It's quiet and efficient


Now i can agree after you made me make time lol... Yoh. Its leke buddy

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruan0.30

Damn this is good. MTL RedPill goodness.






Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

New gbox so not taking any chances, put clothes on it immediately

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mahir

Felt so left out with all these He vapers on the forum, so I saved up and decided to join the party! My very first stabwood mod. And she's gorgeous!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 5


----------



## Caramia

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> New gbox so not taking any chances, put clothes on it immediately
> View attachment 127955


@Faiyaz Cheulkar - looks nice, where did you find the cover?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905

Some mail was delivered to customize my batteries,clear battery wraps and the wife did some printing and cutting...





And the end result is quite stunning!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir

Jp1905 said:


> Some mail was delivered to customize my batteries,clear battery wraps and the wife did some printing and cutting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the end result is quite stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is artistically sexy bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Caramia said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar - looks nice, where did you find the cover?



Ordered it from fasttech when I ordered the gbox

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaping1jzgte

I sold my Voopoo drag setup for this. I'm not sorry . Loving the MTL and small slim mod

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Waine

Puma 200w by Vapor Storm and DJV RDTA. Enjoying...








Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruan0.30

Finally figured out this chip. Lol guess im a little bit in the danger zone but it will cut off if not safe or so i hope. 0.11 dual coil build at 31amp on a sony VTC5A... Feels like +- 100w
Just couldnt take this 0.3 50w vape anymore. I neeeeed more haha.
Oh well it chucks and im getting what i need to be satisfied.





Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## antonherbst

Does this count

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Nadz1972

antonherbst said:


> Does this count
> View attachment 128002



It absolutely does count as long as you are vaping it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst

Nadz1972 said:


> It absolutely does count as long as you are vaping it



I cant get her to vape with me and she doesnt like the vapor. So its just plain what is in my hand post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Ruan0.30 said:


> Not something everyone will agree on... But i dont have a reo. Haha it squonks good ill just do the little bottle hack later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


Thats what i did and it with mine.the bottle you just leave in boiling water for a while and it will soften up but it works better IMO for the smaller RBA 

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 127913
> View attachment 127914
> View attachment 127915
> View attachment 127916
> View attachment 127917


Uncle thats an awesome colour mod.

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today we test the DNA250C with SS Claptons in the Dvarw!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Mahir

No more stinkies and fizzy drinks

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Spyro

Rigged up the Ol' PS2 for a day off to "play with myself"

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Dietz

Spyro said:


> Rigged up the Ol' PS2 for a day off to "play with myself"
> View attachment 128081
> View attachment 128080


Wow man, Blast from the past!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyro

Dietz said:


> Wow man, Blast from the past!


I was actually a bit surprised to find that my TV has RCA inputs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## antonherbst

Hard hitter of note. 
Molly v2

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

antonherbst said:


> Hard hitter of note.
> Molly v2
> View attachment 128111


With those silver internals I'm sure it kicks ass 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905

antonherbst said:


> Hard hitter of note.
> Molly v2
> View attachment 128111



Awesome mod,love mine to bits,do you also find your button to be “sticky”?Not sure if its how my contacts are shaped but sometimes it gets stuck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> With those silver internals I'm sure it kicks ass
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk



Harder than the gloom. But not as refined as the gloom. 2 totally diferent setups this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Jp1905 said:


> Awesome mod,love mine to bits,do you also find your button to be “sticky”?Not sure if its how my contacts are shaped but sometimes it gets stuck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have picked that up on this one but what i do to resolve that is once i fire and release the button i slide my finger down the button and this helps it release without problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

antonherbst said:


> Harder than the gloom. But not as refined as the gloom. 2 totally diferent setups this.


Gloom is not raw power due to the mosfet lol.. 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

antonherbst said:


> I have picked that up on this one but what i do to resolve that is once i fire and release the button i slide my finger down the button and this helps it release without problem.



Hmmm Im sure one of the more experienced Mölly owners can point is in the right direction...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

Jp1905 said:


> Hmmm Im sure one of the more experienced Mölly owners can point is in the right direction...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If ur using the original plates you need to increase the bend to stop it getting stuck but it interferes with the bottle. Otherwise you use a large positive nut.






Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

When perfection meets class





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine

Only discovered the true pleasures of Mouth to lung" vaping today. I can now see the appeal. Especially for "ballies" like me.

But what makes the difference, as compared with my previous dabble in MTL, is using "Nic Salts". 20 to 35 mg nic in 30 ml juice, goes a long way and delivers a different effect. Also, the wife won't moan about the clouds.

I think I have entered the MTL Rabbit hole.





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Ruan0.30

Waine said:


> Only discovered the true pleasures of Mouth to lung" vaping today. I can now see the appeal. Especially for "ballies" like me.
> 
> But what makes the difference, as compared with my previous dabble in MTL, is using "Nic Salts". 20 to 35 mg nic in 30 ml juice, goes a long way and delivers a different effect. Also, the wife won't moan about the clouds.
> 
> I think I have entered the MTL Rabbit hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Waine sorry for this question i see you have both color ares rtas... Is the afc-airflow control ring at the bottom very loose i here alot of people moaning about the afc moving to easy? 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Mahir said:


> Felt so left out with all these He vapers on the forum, so I saved up and decided to join the party! My very first stabwood mod. And she's gorgeous!!
> 
> View attachment 127961


Good luck to you.its a great looking mod.by the time I save up I'll probably have to use the money for something else as something always spoil it for me

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 127913
> View attachment 127914
> View attachment 127915
> View attachment 127916
> View attachment 127917


Uncle what is this awesome looking contraption called.

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Friday desk check

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Resistance said:


> Uncle what is this awesome looking contraption called.



@Resistance the mod is a Hellfire Phantom SX350, the tank is the Skyline with Skydrop kit and the tank was replaced by a Baby Beast Expansion tank.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruan0.30

Friday desk check!
Im loving the Siren2 MTL....





Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

BRRT BOX for outside , Cue for inside ....

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Amir

Something very special 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor

Amir said:


> Something very special
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



yoh, I can sit and stare at this pic all day, mesmerizing !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

vicTor said:


> yoh, I can sit and stare at this pic all day, mesmerizing !


 It really is something special

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ruan0.30

Amir said:


> Something very special
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want that pipe!!!! 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Ruan0.30 said:


> I want that pipe!!!!
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk



I want it too

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Amir

Ruan0.30 said:


> I want that pipe!!!!
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk



It's my 24mg havana nights MTL pipe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruan0.30

Amir said:


> It's my 24mg havana nights MTL pipe


Haha... And im playing with my 6mg. Damn.
Atleast 6mg is enough for me i have a juice @GerritVisagie made for me watermelon 20mg salt nic but i like it to much to vape it everyday coz theres only 20ml left haha

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Ruan0.30 said:


> Haha... And im playing with my 6mg. Damn.
> Atleast 6mg is enough for me i have a juice @GerritVisagie made for me watermelon 20mg salt nic but i like it to much to vape it everyday coz theres only 20ml left haha
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk



I personally can't handle nic salts... I don't like the way it influences the flavor or how your nic intake increases significantly with no throat hit to alert you

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

sup Durbanites!
I am among yall for the next week. 
Hoping to pop in at @Sirvape for a coffee sometime this week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Amir said:


> Something very special
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is very beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

antonherbst said:


> That is very beautiful.



I can't bring my eyes to look away from it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Ruan0.30 said:


> Haha... And im playing with my 6mg. Damn.
> Atleast 6mg is enough for me i have a juice @GerritVisagie made for me watermelon 20mg salt nic but i like it to much to vape it everyday coz theres only 20ml left haha
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk



https://www.noonclouds.co.za/collections/new-arrivals/products/kamry-k1000-plus-epipe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Amir said:


> https://www.noonclouds.co.za/collections/new-arrivals/products/kamry-k1000-plus-epipe


Snap





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Amir said:


> I can't bring my eyes to look away from it


I can almost agree with you on that. It is in my opinion one of the stand out mods on the forum.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta

GerritVisagie said:


> sup Durbanites!
> I am among yall for the next week.
> Hoping to pop in at @Sirvape for a coffee sometime this week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! Where is that? Toti? Umhlanga?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Stosta said:


> Awesome! Where is that? Toti? Umhlanga?



Umhlanga ja.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

GerritVisagie said:


> Umhlanga ja.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! Enjoy, hopefully the weather stays good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Stosta said:


> Very nice! Enjoy, hopefully the weather stays good!



Thanx man 

 I was sweating like a racehorse this morning at 11 and all I did was install a car seat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

GerritVisagie said:


> Thanx man
> 
> I was sweating like a racehorse this morning at 11 and all I did was install a car seat!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha! That sounds about right! You can come to Durban and sweat even in the winter!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

That Friday night CHILL just kicked in Yo





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Mahir



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Still the DNA250 in my Paw! " Live Long and Prosper"!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

My new favorites 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Waine

Ruan0.30 said:


> Waine sorry for this question i see you have both color ares rtas... Is the afc-airflow control ring at the bottom very loose i here alot of people moaning about the afc moving to easy?
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


No major movement on the AFCR. I think that was some reviewers harsh criticism. Very happy with mine. The SS on is a tiny bit looser than the Black one. Not a major issue at all.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

Seriously enjoying the mouth to lung experience after so long. But here is the kick. It's the nic salts, 35mg with a 50/50 consistency, that is really doing it for me. Nic salts delivers a unique MTL vibe, especially with a really tight draw like the Beserker Mini. It's a different chemical absorption thing.

I hope to write more on this subject.





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Cor

Rob Fisher said:


> Still the DNA250 in my Paw! " Live Long and Prosper"!
> View attachment 128206


Nooooooo uncle Rob is a trekkie whyyyy cruel world whyyyyyyy...........here is a late night essay sesion hand check Uncle Rob join the darkside we have lots of Red Pil

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Ruan0.30

This little 14mm RDA makes the pico look huge! MTL baby!!!





Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## vicTor

...good vintage !

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Douggie

New best friend. 








Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Dvarw and Nescafé Gold







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rob Fisher said:


> Still the DNA250 in my Paw! " Live Long and Prosper"!
> View attachment 128206


What the fudge.... is that a Star Trek t shirt wow.... live long and prosper captain

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

incredible_hullk said:


> What the fudge.... is that a Star Trek t shirt wow.... live long and prosper captain



It is indeed! To Boldly Go Where No Man Has Gone Before...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## incredible_hullk

Christos said:


> View attachment 128239


No @Christos u cannot do that to Jean luc Picard....best star fleet captain ever

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Christos said:


> View attachment 128239


Ooooh Deanna Troy....how I wanted to marry her when I was a kid

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Amir said:


> My new favorites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Beauties @Amir 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## KZOR

My new baby. 
Arctic Dolphin Soul Squonk with the Sentinel RDA.

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 5


----------



## Ruan0.30

KZOR said:


> My new baby.
> Arctic Dolphin Soul Squonk with the Sentinel RDA.
> View attachment 128245


Such a beauty!! 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Beauties @Amir
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Thank you. Want to trade freehand’s? Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

KZOR said:


> My new baby.
> Arctic Dolphin Soul Squonk with the Sentinel RDA.
> View attachment 128245


That looks beautiful. Many happy vapes on that comfort

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

vicTor said:


> ...good vintage !
> 
> View attachment 128220


Classic next to a cooper tyre ,unique taste

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## veecee

Ruan0.30 said:


> Not something everyone will agree on... But i dont have a reo. Haha it squonks good ill just do the little bottle hack later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


Nice mod, and atty. But the drip tip is the wait nner. My Ol16 burns my lips with the little white tip on it!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> @Resistance the mod is a Hellfire Phantom SX350, the tank is the Skyline with Skydrop kit and the tank was replaced by a Baby Beast Expansion tank.


That looks ordinary but its beautiful 

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

KZOR said:


> My new baby.
> Arctic Dolphin Soul Squonk with the Sentinel RDA.
> View attachment 128245


Smart Meneer

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

veecee said:


> Nice mod, and atty. But the drip tip is the wait nner. My Ol16 burns my lips with the little white tip on it!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


Insert an extended driptip in the white one.





Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Spongebob

incredible_hullk said:


> Ooooh Deanna Troy....how I wanted to marry her when I was a kid


Nope seven of nine!!!  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob

Man this new Twisp setup ROCKS!!! @Silver you MUST give it a try!!!





Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Amir said:


> Thank you. Want to trade freehand’s? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Let's rather remain friends 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Spongebob said:


> Man this new Twisp setup ROCKS!!! @Silver you MUST give it a try!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


I second that.had a test run in the head office in the week when i upgraded my software.

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Let's rather remain friends
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine

Day 2 MTL. Trying to figure which is better. 








Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## antonherbst

Braai done and dusted. Now its between red pill and apex.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Ruan0.30

Waine said:


> Day 2 MTL. Trying to figure which is better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


The ares will be better... The berserker rta tend to leak when you refill it or not leak just gargle which made me to bench mine... I have the Siren 2 MTL rta and its alot better than my berserker mini. Also holds 2.5ml of juice more than the berserker. I want a Ares but the AFCR is just gonna piss me off and will end up selling it for next to nothing

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruan0.30

Ruan0.30 said:


> The ares will be better... The berserker rta tend to leak when you refill it or not leak just gargle which made me to bench mine... I have the Siren 2 MTL rta and its alot better than my berserker mini. Also holds 2.5ml of juice more than the berserker. I want a Ares but the AFCR is just gonna piss me off and will end up selling it for next to nothing
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


I also vape my almost 1 ohm coil very high with noooo dryhits from the Ni80 spaced 26ga wire but i guess the secret is in that new cotton bacon prime.





Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

Waine said:


> Day 2 MTL. Trying to figure which is better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



Going by the levels of juice I predict the Ares is better.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Flava

Ruan0.30 said:


> The ares will be better... The berserker rta tend to leak when you refill it or not leak just gargle which made me to bench mine... I have the Siren 2 MTL rta and its alot better than my berserker mini. Also holds 2.5ml of juice more than the berserker. I want a Ares but the AFCR is just gonna piss me off and will end up selling it for next to nothing
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk







It’s loose but has never moved by itself. Carried it around as is and pocketed daily for the last 2 weeks, not one issue.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep

Holiday is almost done need to finalize my marks.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Raindance

Ruan0.30 said:


> This little 14mm RDA makes the pico look huge! MTL baby!!!
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


Ruan, the McFly you are using is a bottom fed RDA only, how are you preventing juice from getting into your 510 connection?

Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ruan0.30

Raindance said:


> Ruan, the McFly you are using is a bottom fed RDA only, how are you preventing juice from getting into your 510 connection?
> 
> Regards


Tooth pick... You can tank me later. Lol

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## r0ckf1re

VT inbox, nudge rda + me time and a mojito 


Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Bulldog

Beautiful morning on the west coast, maybe some fishing later

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## gman211991

enjoying tempestice more than the original.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Daniel

Ruan0.30 said:


> The ares will be better... The berserker rta tend to leak when you refill it or not leak just gargle which made me to bench mine... I have the Siren 2 MTL rta and its alot better than my berserker mini. Also holds 2.5ml of juice more than the berserker. I want a Ares but the AFCR is just gonna piss me off and will end up selling it for next to nothing
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


Lemme know what you want for the black Berserker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Squid all day





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Jp1905

Squonky Sunday






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## vicTor

washing the old trusty Colt .....what a legend

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Petrus

vicTor said:


> washing the old trusty Colt .....what a legend
> 
> View attachment 128332


I also drove a Colt 2.8 tdi clubcab for almost 10 years, unbreakable.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## clydern

Wotofo box mod with a vandy vape iconic RDA ( I sprayed the panel myself )





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

clydern said:


> Wotofo box mod with a vandy vape iconic RDA ( I sprayed the panel myself )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



nice job on that panel man !!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern

vicTor said:


> nice job on that panel man !!


Thank you man 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

Mixed some "BLVK Unicorn Lychee salts" 50/50 with my beloved Red Pill. Really interesting flavour. First I re-coiled with a 3mm, 24 Ga Ka, 10 wrap, spaced coil. Happy MTL Sunday!





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Spindoctor

Innokin big box atlas and falcon

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## antonherbst

Choices while finalizing work

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## GerritVisagie

Windy beach check!
First time at the beach with the kids, and yes, sand everywhere.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

GerritVisagie said:


> Windy beach check!
> First time at the beach with the kids, and yes, sand everywhere....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh that is just marvellous @GerritVisagie 
Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

GerritVisagie said:


> Windy beach check!
> First time at the beach with the kids, and yes, sand everywhere....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a wrapped double batrel @GerritVisagie? 

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Raindance said:


> Is that a wrapped double batrel @GerritVisagie?
> 
> Regards



Yes sir. It is. 
Lil guy came full circle... Started here in Durban with the Sirs, traveled to RTB, and now, back in Durban!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GerritVisagie

Silver said:


> Oh that is just marvellous @GerritVisagie
> Enjoy!



It was, right until the wind ripped my umbrella from the sand and started rolling it down the beach. 
Yes, I looked like the valie I am, running after it like Usain Bolt with a vape in his hand. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Jengz

My travel companions! Great options for the flight back to jhb!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Halfdaft

Jengz said:


> View attachment 128395
> 
> My travel companions! Great options for the flight back to jhb!


What's the black leather one bud ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Halfdaft Customs said:


> What's the black leather one bud ?


That’s the la carte bud... @Vape Republic hooked me up with it from France. They’ll be distributing to stores soon. It’s amazing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Halfdaft

Jengz said:


> That’s the la carte bud... @Vape Republic hooked me up with it from France. They’ll be distributing to stores soon. It’s amazing


How's the flavour ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Halfdaft Customs said:


> How's the flavour ?


Tried it with 3 Nic Salts thus far and with some 3mg normal nic juices... it shines with elements Nic Salts... I wanna test it with some 18mg juice next and see the differences

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Home sweet home

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Ruan0.30

Just the normal reliable setup again...
This double barrel is insane and never misses a beat. Im sure anyone who owns one can vouch for that.
Obviously the awesome Siren2 mtl with a Hands tip.
Just love this setup!!!
Its not about just that love on first vape... Its about staying in love haha.






Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ruan0.30

So i actually ordered a Blue luna the otherday but on delivery it wasnt blue at all and just plain wood which also looks good but i wanted the colourded wood. So tonight i decided to use some Gentian violet and coloured the whole damn thing so now it will fade by itself and keep that purple look to it. Hahaha... This happens when im bored and everythings rewicked and clean and nothing else to do.








Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Ruan0.30 said:


> So i actually ordered a Blue luna the otherday but on delivery it wasnt blue at all and just plain wood which also looks good but i wanted the colourded wood. So tonight i decided to use some Gentian violet and coloured the whole damn thing so now it will fade by itself and keep that purple look to it. Hahaha... This happens when im bored and everythings rewicked and clean and nothing else to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


That is k*K mad bro.. Looks sick

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ruan0.30

JsPLAYn said:


> That is k*K mad bro.. Looks sick
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


Lol.. Thank you @JsPLAYn Everyone might not like it but it looks good enough i think. Haha 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Vuil come and a lovely hard hitting squonk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BumbleBee

Ruan0.30 said:


> So i actually ordered a Blue luna the otherday but on delivery it wasnt blue at all and just plain wood which also looks good but i wanted the colourded wood. So tonight i decided to use some Gentian violet and coloured the whole damn thing so now it will fade by itself and keep that purple look to it. Hahaha... This happens when im bored and everythings rewicked and clean and nothing else to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


That is an awesome colour!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruan0.30

BumbleBee said:


> That is an awesome colour!


Thanx @BumbleBee
See your red tip on my drop... Haha a bit of ur shop in every setup of mine haha. 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Ruan0.30 said:


> Thanx @BumbleBee
> See your red tip on my drop... Haha a bit of ur shop in every setup of mine haha.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


Ah that’s so cool man 

I didn’t notice the drip tip at first, I was just focused on that purple

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

antonherbst said:


> Vuil come and a lovely hard hitting squonk
> View attachment 128426


How does vuil come taste

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Ruan0.30

JsPLAYn said:


> How does vuil come taste
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


Hahaha i was waiting for that comment... Lol

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## gman211991

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Waine

Still hitting the salts in the MTL's. But I won't ditch the Manta, or the likes a thereof.





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## antonherbst

JsPLAYn said:


> How does vuil come taste
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters



Eina. I deserve the burn coming from this. 

Was actually saying “vuil coke” 

Okay now the shots may be fired. I am ready to recieve my punishment.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Okay now the shots may be fired. I am ready to recieve my punishment.


That's what she said

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> That's what she said



Heck the forum is funny tonight

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## gman211991

so my wife being the troll that she is decided I should be weened off vaping and coated my goon with the poison pictured here. Ended up wretching and running to the loo to grab some tooth paste. At first i believed my son to be the culprit as we have been trying to get him to stop biting his nails and I thought he had perhaps placed his hand on my lips etc. guess she cannot be trusted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 6


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Keeping it simple





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

gman211991 said:


> so my wife being the troll that she is decided I should be weened off vaping and coated my goon with the poison pictured here. Ended up wretching and running to the loo to grab some tooth paste. At first i believed my son to be the culprit as we have been trying to get him to stop biting his nails and I thought he had perhaps placed his hand on my lips etc. guess she cannot be trusted



There is no way on God Earth that any of my peeps would try that with me... Someone would have to dig a hole in the garden after that.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 3


----------



## gman211991

Rob Fisher said:


> There is no way on God Earth that any of my peeps would try that with me... Someone would have to dig a hole in the garden after that.



Guess it’s all in good fun at my expense ‍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

gman211991 said:


> Guess it’s all in good fun at my expense ‍



Gald you can see the light side... I would not have been so understanding! There are three things people don't touch... My Wife, My PC and my Vape Gear and no necessarily in that order.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Halfdaft

Juz


gman211991 said:


> so my wife being the troll that she is decided I should be weened off vaping and coated my goon with the poison pictured here. Ended up wretching and running to the loo to grab some tooth paste. At first i believed my son to be the culprit as we have been trying to get him to stop biting his nails and I thought he had perhaps placed his hand on my lips etc. guess she cannot be trusted
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wait until she goes to sleep, then stick a bit on her toothbrush

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

JsPLAYn said:


> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


Picasso panel

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern

Ruan0.30 said:


> So i actually ordered a Blue luna the otherday but on delivery it wasnt blue at all and just plain wood which also looks good but i wanted the colourded wood. So tonight i decided to use some Gentian violet and coloured the whole damn thing so now it will fade by itself and keep that purple look to it. Hahaha... This happens when im bored and everythings rewicked and clean and nothing else to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


Looks sick bud 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Ruan0.30 said:


> So i actually ordered a Blue luna the otherday but on delivery it wasnt blue at all and just plain wood which also looks good but i wanted the colourded wood. So tonight i decided to use some Gentian violet and coloured the whole damn thing so now it will fade by itself and keep that purple look to it. Hahaha... This happens when im bored and everythings rewicked and clean and nothing else to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


Nice work

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bulldog

Rob Fisher said:


> Gald you can see the light side... I would not have been so understanding! There are three things people don't touch... My Wife, My PC and my Vape Gear and no necessarily in that order.


Forgot your cats @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bulldog said:


> Forgot your cats @Rob Fisher



Baby Choo can take care of herself... She takes no KAK! Mind come to think of it neither does my wife.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 5


----------



## JsPLAYn

Loving this combo





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Order of the day





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## GSM500

Drop RDA on the Geek Vape Aegis, with probably the finest tobacco flavour out there. Chef's Special Sauce - 420





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Alex

Voopoo Alpha One, Zeus, and a gigantic bottle of this awesome Grandslam juice.

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 4


----------



## Spyro

Vape Africa finally jumped on board with the international flavouring! R130 per 60ml this stuff is the kitties bosoms! 

It tastes better than the real thing!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro

gman211991 said:


> so my wife being the troll that she is decided I should be weened off vaping and coated my goon with the poison pictured here. Ended up wretching and running to the loo to grab some tooth paste. At first i believed my son to be the culprit as we have been trying to get him to stop biting his nails and I thought he had perhaps placed his hand on my lips etc. guess she cannot be trusted
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Can hook you up with a divorce lawyer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> Picasso panel
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


That starry night thing 

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 128546


Pigeon pair

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Thanks for the MX @BioHAZarD!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> Thanks for the MX @BioHAZarD!



Love that little guy. What's his name?



Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Waine

My morning office vape with coffee. The VM4 caramel tobacco, 12mg, vapes superbly in the Beserker Mini. The Beserker Mini is IMO, a genuine MTL tank in every respect. Fantastic! Running it on my old eVic VTC Dual, with a single battery.





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Love that little guy. What's his name?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Apparently her name is DT-F16

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

In my hand today





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Twinning





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mahir

I'll be eating peanut butter on bread every day for the month of April but aye. No regrets!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Ruan0.30

Mahir said:


> I'll be eating peanut butter on bread every day for the month of April but aye. No regrets!
> 
> View attachment 128638


I love ur luna... I had to color mine... Haha but its pretty now to... Like that yellowish resin u got there. Mine is full wood

Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## joshthecarver

Was an absolute pleasure meeting @antonherbst yesterday, and I am now the proud owner of an authentic OL16. Haven't put it down since, other than to play around with different builds. Now just need to find a mod worthy of its stature...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Ruan0.30

Starting to fade already after two days... Cant wait to see a month otherwise ill repeat the process. The luna is just amazing to me.






Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dietz

Ruan0.30 said:


> Starting to fade already after two days... Cant wait to see a month otherwise ill repeat the process. The luna is just amazing to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i



I would say use woodstainer and a clearcoat, but there is no cool colors in Woodstain. 
My wife uses this really intense Color pigment powder dye stuff to color her hair with, Why dont you give it a dip in a similar type dye and give it a layer of clear coat paint or sealant type of paint

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Flavour chasing 





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

Just got home, said no to supper, jumped into bed after a long ass day and can I just say MNR @KZOR i am loving this juice! Wishing I was a Capetonian! The way I miss that place

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Something different

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

antonherbst said:


> Something different
> 
> View attachment 128715



What resistance you running under the hood??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> What resistance you running under the hood??



Melow as fcuk.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Jengz said:


> View attachment 128712
> 
> Just got home, said no to supper, jumped into bed after a long ass day and can I just say MNR @KZOR i am loving this juice! Wishing I was a Capetonian! The way I miss that place



I rated it funny cause that looks like a “donky ****” (some might know what that is. Other not) in your hands. Get the proper rest in bud.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz

antonherbst said:


> I rated it funny cause that looks like a “donky ****” (some might know what that is. Other not) in your hands. Get the proper rest in bud.


Hahahaha my stacked? The way people judge me... and whoever thinks I’m compensating for stuff, screw u hahahahaha I’ll prove you wrong if I have to aaaaaaahahahahaha

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Halfdaft

Jengz said:


> Hahahaha my stacked? The way people judge me... and whoever thinks I’m compensating for stuff, screw u hahahahaha I’ll prove you wrong if I have to aaaaaaahahahahaha



No one mentioned overcompensation bud...
But of the shoe fits

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jengz

Halfdaft Customs said:


> No one mentioned overcompensation bud...
> But of the shoe fits


It’s all I freakin heard at the cape vape fest!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mic Lazzari

Joyetech releasing a new mod today ... Espion Infinite.
Comes with a bubble tank version of their Procore.
.... someone say overcompensation?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## antonherbst

Clouds for days.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Trying Nic Salts again , must say the Honey Roasted Tobacco is quite good ..... some beautiful art also ....

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw DL in Replay Mode!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Catching them feelz





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## GSM500

Using the berserker MTL on my pico 25. Normally it's the Siren 2. Don't usually use this tank as I find the flavour to be be a little muted against the siren 2. A superfine clapton wire seems to have helped. Enjoying it again.





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## antonherbst

Daniel said:


> Trying Nic Salts again , must say the Honey Roasted Tobacco is quite good ..... some beautiful art also ....
> View attachment 128756


You venture into the art industry i see is showing some improvement. Ask your daughter for some help

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Jengz said:


> View attachment 128712
> 
> Just got home, said no to supper, jumped into bed after a long ass day and can I just say MNR @KZOR i am loving this juice! Wishing I was a Capetonian! The way I miss that place


Geewiz @Jengz, i have never seen one that long!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stillwaters

Raindance said:


> Geewiz @Jengz, i have never seen one that long!
> 
> Regards


Wow. What a compliment. In sure he'll be happy to hear that

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jengz

Raindance said:


> Geewiz @Jengz, i have never seen one that long!
> 
> Regards


Stacked! Hits like a freakin freight train

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Jengz said:


> Stacked! Hits like a freakin freight train


8.4 volts is bound to give those coils a proper pounding!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have never been a fan of dual 18650 mods but man O man the battery life on the Paranormal 250C at 28 watts is brilliant. Been vaping non-stop on this set up all day and the battery indicator is just over three-quarters full!Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz

Parents evening stealth vaping!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny

Finally have the Drip stick up and running. Nice tight MTL Nic Salts work horse.




The first coil I have put in is 11 wraps 28G nichrome, ohming out at a gentle 2 ohms.




Oh and to show how small this little lump of titanium is, here it is next to a 18650 battery.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## jamie



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

RayDeny said:


> Finally have the Drip stick up and running. Nice tight MTL Nic Salts work horse.
> 
> View attachment 128832
> 
> 
> The first coil I have put in is 11 wraps 28G nichrome, ohming out at a gentle 2 ohms.
> 
> View attachment 128830
> 
> 
> Oh and to show how small this little lump of titanium is, here it is next to a 18650 battery.
> 
> View attachment 128831



That is awesome @RayDeny !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Jengz

This is absolutely amazing!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Cor

Had a sudden test thrown upon me yesterday....for today.....
 so ime trying to cram in some of the work.

Evic VT and golaith v2 assisting me with some juice complements of @Friep a blood orange and Chocolate diy mix thats godsent and heavanly (sorry for my poor spelling but the stress is killing me.)

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Cor said:


> Had a sudden test thrown upon me yesterday....for today.....
> so ime trying to cram in some of the work.
> 
> Evic VT and golaith v2 assisting me with some juice complements of @Friep a blood orange and Chocolate diy mix thats godsent and heavanly (sorry for my poor spelling but the stress is killing me.)



Good luck for the test @Cor 
May the forces be with you

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Cor said:


> Had a sudden test thrown upon me yesterday....for today.....
> so ime trying to cram in some of the work.
> 
> Evic VT and golaith v2 assisting me with some juice complements of @Friep a blood orange and Chocolate diy mix thats godsent and heavanly (sorry for my poor spelling but the stress is killing me.)



yes good luck !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

New tank for my desert bakery vapes .. 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Jp1905

Raspberry slushee...happy days!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

Jp1905 said:


> Raspberry slushee...happy days!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh how I miss the cape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

Jengz said:


> Oh how I miss the cape



Me too...but the sea is more “approachable” here in Durban


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Anvil

Jp1905 said:


> Me too...but the sea is more “approachable” here in Durban
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I absolutely adore the cape and would live there no problem. But that cold water man... just nope.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

My choices this afternoon

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

good weekend all !

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Anvil said:


> I absolutely adore the cape and would live there no problem. But that cold water man... just nope.


Nice part of CAPE TOWN is a various coast lines. U guys clearly went to the wrong beaches.. u see we have the cold water 'blom' beaches aka Clifton camps bay.. blouberg etc.. but we also have the warm water beaches ie muizenberg, fishoek, glencairn and seaforth aswell as Gordons bay.. man what a variety 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Jengz

Anvil said:


> I absolutely adore the cape and would live there no problem. But that cold water man... just nope.


Muizenberg vaaaaais down! And when it’s cold, throw on a wet suit and surf! Ah how I miss being at the cost! I live in the wrong city!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> My choices this afternoon
> View attachment 128900
> View attachment 128901


No choice there bud ... you simply just vape both!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anvil

Jengz said:


> Muizenberg vaaaaais down! And when it’s cold, throw on a wet suit and surf! Ah how I miss being at the cost! I live in the wrong city!


Okay the surfing I can get behind, but wetsuit? Nah, warm ocean for me thanks. Don't get me wrong, lots of places in the cape that are epic, beaches included, but I'm a durbs okie born and raised. I am exactly where I belong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Billet for the win

What a champ
No fuss. Just a solid vape all the time

@smilelykumeenit coil going like a Boeing !

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Billet for the win
> 
> What a champ
> No fuss. Just a solid vape all the time
> 
> @smilelykumeenit coil going like a Boeing !


Could not agree more!

As much as I enjoy the Dvarw and the Hadeon ... the BB still remains my absolute favorite:

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Class photo @TheV !!


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Class photo @TheV !!


Thanks @Silver 

I'm really curious to see what BB does for the next revision of their device... How do you approve upon perfection?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> Thanks @Silver
> 
> I'm really curious to see what BB does for the next revision of their device... How do you approve upon perfection?!



Well, you are right, it is damn close to perfect
I suppose a built in dampless plug would be a good thing
And maybe a way to make it that the battery is easier to get in and out
Not much else, lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

My addition to Club BB..

Been having problems with wicking lately. Either it gurgles like a Walking Dead walker or its dryhit city. Will get it sorted. Just practice.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> Could not agree more!
> 
> As much as I enjoy the Dvarw and the Hadeon ... the BB still remains my absolute favorite:



Difficult to choose, but I do like the BB too 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Well, you are right, it is damn close to perfect
> I suppose a built in dampless plug would be a good thing
> And maybe a way to make it that the battery is easier to get in and out
> Not much else, lol



Built in micro USB port for on board charging is all I would ask for 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> Built in micro USB port for on board charging is all I would ask for
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is actual versions like that I've seen.. usb port is underneath the mod.. friendly flipper see link



sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

Using the Apocalypse RDA as a squonking atty is just a great option especially for dual coil flavour & cloud lovers.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Reddy_D

KZOR said:


> Using the Apocalypse RDA as a squonking atty is just a great option especially for dual coil flavour & cloud lovers.
> View attachment 128925


What build are you using in here bro?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Reddy_D said:


> What build are you using in here bro?


Dual framed staples (28ga SS borders with 6 x 0.3 SS ribbons bordered by 38ga nichr80) ohming in at 0.2.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reddy_D

I think i need some framed staples I've got twisted coils in mine that ohm out to 0.12 and flavour isn't really there. Had better flavour from my kanthal micro coils

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Loving these 2 right now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

Anvil said:


> I absolutely adore the cape and would live there no problem. But that cold water man... just nope.


The cold water isnt bad. Its the shark cage diving that lures predators to shore, but if you don't have a problem with swimming with your eyes open try Gordon's bay. Its close to tropical

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calvin Naidoo



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance

JsPLAYn said:


> Nice part of CAPE TOWN is a various coast lines. U guys clearly went to the wrong beaches.. u see we have the cold water 'blom' beaches aka Clifton camps bay.. blouberg etc.. but we also have the warm water beaches ie muizenberg, fishoek, glencairn and seaforth aswell as Gordons bay.. man what a variety
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


I didnt get to naming all but you got alot in

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

UzziTherion said:


> Loving these 2 right now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a peculiarly interesting looking mod

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UzziTherion

Resistance said:


> That's a peculiarly interesting looking mod
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk



It’s called the Zen, very very nice mod, surprisingly small, silver contacts so hits beautifully and feels amazing in the hand, really hard to come by, but was lucky to get this one locally, think there’s only 2 or 3 in SA currently 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> There is actual versions like that I've seen.. usb port is underneath the mod.. friendly flipper see link
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters




That’s really beautiful and makes the BB the ultimate in portability then 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman211991

my pride and joy mato x flave22 combo with some refreshing tempestice who knew tempestus could get better Emissary Elixirs have really nailed it with this one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ruan0.30

Late night vaping watching some series after some Rum and borrowing @GerritVisagie 2 rdas. I guess he knows he will not be getting the og goon back...

Only takes 2 rums for me to convice him i wana test them haha both.





Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Friep

Who needs enemies when you have friends with gifts like these:

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vaping my Dvarw DRY with the DNA250C. Damn this is a good chipset!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Ruan0.30 said:


> Late night vaping watching some series after some Rum and borrowing @GerritVisagie 2 rdas. I guess he knows he will not be getting the og goon back...
> 
> Only takes 2 rums for me to convice him i wana test them haha both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i



Dont you be getting any smart ideas!!
My klappe brand!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Playing with my new toy, and some Leke juice. 
I need to take an escribe class, this stuff is crazy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

GerritVisagie said:


> Playing with my new toy, and some Leke juice.
> I need to take an escribe class, this stuff is crazy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hows that VCT juice @GerritVisagie ?
Should I try it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Silver said:


> Hows that VCT juice @GerritVisagie ?
> Should I try it?



Oh yes.
One of the best bakery tobaccos I've had. 
Leans to being a bit sweet when you go nuts with it, but my oh my, pair it with a Windhoek!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

GerritVisagie said:


> Oh yes.
> One of the best bakery tobaccos I've had.
> Leans to being a bit sweet when you go nuts with it, but my oh my, pair it with a Windhoek!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks @GerritVisagie 
Have heard good things about it, i will put it on my "to buy and try" list

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

All my setups going into rotation for the day

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Vooping away





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## RayDeny

Today’s carry.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

That looks boss @RayDeny !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jengz

Aaaaaah yeaaaaaaah!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Jengz said:


> View attachment 128957
> 
> Aaaaaah yeaaaaaaah!


Seems as thou the aspire has leaked on your hex brother.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## antonherbst

Choices are difficult lately.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Early morning visit to FOGGAS









sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

antonherbst said:


> Choices are difficult lately.
> 
> View attachment 128958



very cool @antonherbst

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

vicTor said:


> very cool @antonherbst


Thanks Victor

I am loving each mod in this collection.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ettiennedj

.





Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Spongebob

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Vooping away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


Its called Twisping 

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> Seems as thou the aspire has leaked on your hex brother.



Lol @antonherbst 
Classic chirp!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Spongebob said:


> Its called Twisping
> 
> Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


Someone doesn't knw the definition of VOOPING 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## GSM500

Maybe that's Vooping





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KB_314

Enjoying Peanut Gallery (after a +-9 month steep)

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## GSM500

KB_314 said:


> Enjoying Peanut Gallery (after a +-9 month steep)
> View attachment 128965


You really need to try Peanut Brittle by SA Blends..... It's brilliant 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mahir

Rotating between the Entheon and the Hadaly. The two brothers that will never leave my arsenal

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Jengz

antonherbst said:


> Seems as thou the aspire has leaked on your hex brother.


Yay! I love my splatter! Absolutely love this mod! Waited long and hard and money well spent!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Tonight's rotation with some classic Vicky's bubblegum vape to bring some of my tastebuds back to life








Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Braki

The choice is growing and loving it. Can have a different flavor profile in each. And for Nic kick the EGO aIo ECO assists 






Look Oom @Rob Fisher the Kylin Mini is still going strong and have a growing family  Hope to get another one. Just love the tank!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

Not moving today! Great juice by MR Hardwicks, really great vape!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

When u in need for energy





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## gman211991

Special night shift trial for hot sauce customer bb here to keep me company loaded with a very special juice to be launched soon from coil empire, pays to have a brother as legendary as @yusufcapevaper






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Today's rotation





Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Jp1905

Last day of leave in beautiful Durban,back home tomorrow,kinda miss home to be honest.Defs hitting the beach again today!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Part of today's arsenal, running the Reo on Cherry Cigar diy and the Therion on some Easy as Pie one shot from Mr Hardwick's @method1 , this is going to become an adv for me ,especially once it gets cold.



It's going to be a great day.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## JsPLAYn

Love how *Natural light* brings out the best in stabwood






sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some would say Baby Blue but I would call it Teal!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> Some would say Baby Blue but I would call it Teal!
> View attachment 129260
> View attachment 129261
> View attachment 129262
> View attachment 129263


The correct term is Smurf ;P

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## gman211991

the crew for tomorrow all pit stopped will probably only leave with 1 billet box and the monark


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

First employment contract in my business happening. 

Excited times lie ahead. 




Ps no its not the gloom beig employed.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## gman211991

I’m a sucker for ultem






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Training in session





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

antonherbst said:


> First employment contract in my business happening.
> 
> Excited times lie ahead.
> 
> View attachment 129322
> 
> 
> Ps no its not the gloom beig employed.



congrats, all the best !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## UzziTherion

I’ve had many BBs but the RPG always eluded me, finally got my hands on one, thanx to Uncle Rob Fisher, she’s a stunner!!!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

With a BB by my side.. what could go wrong 








sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique

Can't afford dna 250c so I had to improvise

Courtesy of @Hakhan

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 10


----------



## Bulldog

And how you finding it @Rafique, worth all the hype.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rafique

Bulldog said:


> And how you finding it @Rafique, worth all the hype.



The replay on mines requires perfect wicking

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bulldog

Loving the yellow backlight of your screen.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rafique

Bulldog said:


> Loving the yellow backlight of your screen.



All available through escribe software

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

How's about a #Barbercheck 





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Still in my hand today. . Trying new outfits 





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Trying out @Zister's new Scarab RDA:

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Mech pod  for stealth meching ...





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Calvin Naidoo

JsPLAYn said:


> Mech pod  for stealth meching ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


Where did you get that I seriously need one of those

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Betting @Sickboy77 has the exact same thing in his hand! (No posting your juice in the general threads though!)




Been bouncing between Mrs Funk and Blackout Ice since Sunday!!! Quality juices guy!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Calvin Naidoo said:


> Where did you get that I seriously need one of those


It was actually sent by mistake when purchasing another 24mm mech from China. . But no regrets.. need to get a MTL rda and 18350 batteries and give some nic salts a try mech style

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991

mech evening completely stripped monark to give it a decent scrub but it’ll probably be dirty again tomorrow‍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Anvil

KZOR said:


> View attachment 129468


This looks really awesome, need your thoughts on it please. I've been wanting one since I first saw them and I'm so so close to pulling the trigger on one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

La Mia Vape famiglia 






sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## KZOR

Anvil said:


> need your thoughts on it please.


I would save my money if i was you. Will do review in the next few hours.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Bulldog

Looking forward to the review.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## gman211991

couldn’t make up my mind so I took all with to work‍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Twisp cue and some 8mg twisp rebel in the ijust so i can feel my chest hairs





Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Droid and Vapor Giant V4 Limited Edition getting some airtime!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## gman211991

lovely stuff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Calvin Naidoo

JsPLAYn said:


> It was actually sent by mistake when purchasing another 24mm mech from China. . But no regrets.. need to get a MTL rda and 18350 batteries and give some nic salts a try mech style
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


Sounds like a great idea let me know how that setup goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Jp1905 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That explains today's rainfall here by us. That triple bat mech must hit like an angry mule!? Nice!

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905

Raindance said:


> That explains today's rainfall here by us. That triple bat mech must hit like an angry mule!? Nice!
> 
> Regards



I still need to play with builds,but for now the .18 in the flave22 should give me decent cloud with a bit better battery life.To be honest I was concerned about weight and size,but the weight isnt that far off from the G-Class.

I have another dilemma though,I only have a 2 bay charger 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Desce Gold going out on its maiden voyage!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Desce Gold going out on its maiden voyage!
> View attachment 129584


Surely your wife isn't going to leave the house with you holding that Rob?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Surely your wife isn't going to leave the house with you holding that Rob?!



She gave up trying to stop me years ago @Stosta!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Nic salts for the win





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger

My favourite little mod is back, dressed it up with a new Serpent Mini,enjoying the strange fruit from Rac City Vapes, and my trusty tiger with some chilled red berries

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Dietz

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 129586


There's my favorite setup! Just love that look, its beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz

Amir said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Laykom... How are u finding that berserker?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Loving the new setup.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Jengz said:


> Laykom... How are u finding that berserker?



So far so good... Still new so I don't quite know the ins and outs of it as yet. I do find the fancy Ni80 coils in there to be a bit too much for my style of MTL vaping though. I prefer simple wire for a more clean crisp throat hit

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Lunch in the home office today

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## antonherbst

Amir said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Is your inverteded combo

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruan0.30

DB & Siren mtl with redpill 6mg... Just cant put this down its been 4 weeks now.





Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## GSM500

Siren 2 MTL on minikin 2. Loaded with homemade Honey Cigar at 12mg.





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JurgensSt

Picked it up today. My first single coil tank (Zeus) and vcigo k2 mod



Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## SAVapeGear



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SAVapeGear



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Daniel

antonherbst said:


> Lunch in the home office today




LANDSCAPE my ou , landscape lol .... so just flip your phone horizontal ....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

SAVapeGear said:


> View attachment 129735



Must leak like a mofo now ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

SAVapeGear said:


> View attachment 129736


Love these pouches... Where can one purchase? 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Daniel said:


> LANDSCAPE my ou , landscape lol .... so just flip your phone horizontal ....



Why? the kokai video makes people do strange things when viewing the video.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius

GSM500 said:


> Siren 2 MTL on minikin 2. Loaded with homemade Honey Cigar at 12mg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Hi, like the setup. Mind sharing the Honey cigar recipe? I bought a honey wood tobacco and can't seem to find any recipes

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RayDeny

It is officially Dvarw Day here in Cape Town!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Twisp Que will be in my hand shortly!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> Twisp Que will be in my hand shortly!
> View attachment 129759



SNAP!

Honestly with all the hype around nic salts and pod systems what what , this is still my goto stealth vape ... freebase 18mg FTW!

Juice crisis will be resolved @ 12 .... what's a good juice to get for the Dvarw ? (besides RedPill )

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JsPLAYn

When u on a detox but still wana have something sweet





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Flavour champion 





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## GSM500

Cornelius said:


> Hi, like the setup. Mind sharing the Honey cigar recipe? I bought a honey wood tobacco and can't seem to find any recipes


Sure, here you go

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2362405/Honey Cigar

Just posted it for you. Got all ingredients at Blckvapour.

Honeywood Tobacco ain't my Fav!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius

GSM500 said:


> Sure, here you go
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2362405/Honey Cigar
> 
> Just posted it for you. Got all ingredients at Blckvapour.
> 
> Honeywood Tobacco ain't my Fav!!!!


Jeez thanks mate, that is generous. Will give it a shot soonest

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

GSM500 said:


> Sure, here you go
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2362405/Honey Cigar
> 
> Just posted it for you. Got all ingredients at Blckvapour.
> 
> Honeywood Tobacco ain't my Fav!!!!


Thanks for the link, may be something I will enjoy as well. How is the flavour fade, any news on whether you will be changing the %.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GSM500

Room Fogger said:


> Thanks for the link, may be something I will enjoy as well. How is the flavour fade, any news on whether you will be changing the %.


It's new to me too. I'm pretty sure it will get stronger in the next few days again. It was amazing after just 3 days. Maybe just a case of vapours tongue.

It is still great all the same. I highly recommend 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz

Finally bubbles out the reload! Super happy chappy

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## DJ Maddog

Mommy bear just spoiled me with two new juices to try out and I must say Juicy Joes the bubblegum is absolutely amazing.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

Good Morning Friends.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Man Bag packed and off to @Sir Vape shortly!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Preped for the westrand vaoe meet later today.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

In my hand is the New @Sir Vape Loyalty Card! Card number 3!  Also in my hand today was a Surric Mod... impressive mod and really well made with attention to detail!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

In my one hand is a Tennis Biscuit Milkshake and in the other hand is a bottle of @method1's new juice called Grandslam!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Giving the Vaporesso Nexus a test drive with some Haywire 22 Nic Salts that @raihaan dropped off for me when he picked up his Dvarw! I must say I like the smoothness of the ceramic coil in the Nexus and it's a MTL vape!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Silver Desce Bag took it's maiden voyage out today!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10

Rob Fisher said:


> Giving the Vaporesso Nexus a test drive with some Haywire 22 Nic Salts that @raihaan dropped off for me when he picked up his Dvarw! I must say I like the smoothness of the ceramic coil in the Nexus and it's a MTL vape!
> View attachment 129880



Oooohhh Haywire 22 Nic Salts please please tell me where i can get some @Rob Fisher and does it come is more then 60ml


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

jm10 said:


> Oooohhh Haywire 22 Nic Salts please please tell me where i can get some @Rob Fisher and does it come is more then 60ml



It's still in production @jm10! I got an advanced version to test! Best option is to send a PM to @raihaan and ask him.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10

Rob Fisher said:


> It's still in production @jm10! I got an advanced version to test! Best option is to send a PM to @raihaan and ask him.



Im not even alittle surprised you got your hands on it first, ill pm @raihaan to beg thanks @Rob Fisher 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## UzziTherion

Let’s see some Saturday HandChecks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Braki

Saturday night hand check

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## TheV

Thanks for the awesome tip for the Dvarw @akhalz. It was good to finally meet you.





@Christos, I definitely agree that this tip is absolutely fit for the Dvarw

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Ruan0.30

Braki said:


> Saturday night hand check
> View attachment 129887


Still rocking that baby hey... 

Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

UzziTherion said:


> Let’s see some Saturday HandChecks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whats the black one? Looks awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UzziTherion

SmokeyJoe said:


> Whats the black one? Looks awesome



It’s an Art & Mod Zen, currently the only one in SA, I believe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Got me some swag yo
Present from my daughter. Extremely impressed with this little mod

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

SmokeyJoe said:


> Got me some swag yo
> Present from my daughter. Extremely impressed with this little mod
> View attachment 129947



Must be cool when they reach that level - my kids just take my mods 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Must be cool when they reach that level - my kids just take my mods
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hahah. Luckily my kids have no interest in vaping or smoking. They say the house is cloudy enough as it is

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

SmokeyJoe said:


> Hahah. Luckily my kids have no interest in vaping or smoking. They say the house is cloudy enough as it is



4 of mine vape


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Braki

Ruan0.30 said:


> Still rocking that baby hey...
> 
> Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i


All the way. One of my favorites

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Gold Skyline got a new mod to live on today! The Stratum Gold Time Limited Edition!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos

Some limelight love for a lazy Sunday.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## RayDeny

Not quite in my hand but all just been packed in for my two month trip to work.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

so, got my first RDTA - Geekvape Peerless (bought from forum member, mint condition, clean as a whistle) earlier this week, finally had some time and sit and build today and get it up and running. Also my first venture into dual coil setups (the rdta can run in single coil mode which I will still give a bash). 

for vaping on it for only a few hours, what I can say is that I love it, the flavour is awesome, very happy, will put it through its paces tomorrow at work, see if it holds up

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

RayDeny said:


> Not quite in my hand but all just been packed in for my two month trip to work.
> 
> View attachment 129969


Enjoy ur travels man!

Ps: what is that mooooer thin white mod on the far left? I want to pencil it onto my wish list

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

RayDeny said:


> Not quite in my hand but all just been packed in for my two month trip to work.
> 
> View attachment 129969


Save Travels and looks like you have just about the right amount of quality kit to make it bearable.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Jengz said:


> Enjoy ur travels man!
> 
> Ps: what is that mooooer thin white mod on the far left? I want to pencil it onto my wish list



So hilarious. Its the apple pencil retails for about 2k

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

antonherbst said:


> So hilarious. Its the apple pencil retails for about 2k



So basically its a HE pencil 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RayDeny

Jengz said:


> Enjoy ur travels man!
> 
> Ps: what is that mooooer thin white mod on the far left? I want to pencil it onto my wish list



yes it’s a Apple Pencil and no did not pay the SA price for it.

But as a side note, if it rolls on the table and you say “pencil stop” it stops . It’s the little things.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Jp1905

RayDeny said:


> yes it’s a Apple Pencil and no did not pay the SA price for it.
> 
> But as a side note, if it rolls on the table and you say “pencil stop” it stops . It’s the little things.



Say whaaaaaaaaaaaaat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

RayDeny said:


> yes it’s a Apple Pencil and no did not pay the SA price for it.
> 
> But as a side note, if it rolls on the table and you say “pencil stop” it stops . It’s the little things.



And if you whistle to it do you become Yondu?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Cornelius

Rob Fisher said:


> The Gold Skyline got a new mod to live on today! The Stratum Gold Time Limited Edition!
> View attachment 129961
> View attachment 129962


That looks stunning @Rob Fisher , match made in heaven .

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## gman211991

Simple and functional carry for the day







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BioHAZarD

Courtesy of @Genosmate
The mod. Not the car 





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

BioHAZarD said:


> Courtesy of @Genosmate
> The mod. Not the car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss


Congrats bru back on the Billet. . Best ADV ever

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique

Too many colours here but it's fine. Vapes just as good

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Always on the Daily. . My 2 ADV's ....





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vape Droid and Dvarw DL

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mahir

Luxury vaping

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## w1tw0lf

End of day enjoyments..

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Dvarw MTL. Divine!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Amir

Andre said:


> Dvarw MTL. Divine!



What’s the throat hit like?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Amir said:


> What’s the throat hit like?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

w1tw0lf said:


> End of day enjoyments..


Nothing like a monday evening braai. Had my tjoppie on fire as well earlier.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Also a braai evening for me as well! The Droid and Dvarw kept me company!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## w1tw0lf

Woke up early to watch the sunrise.... all cloudy.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Therion BF and Recurve RDA!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Waine

Magic little mods. The Puma by Vapor mod. My favorite out of all my mods. Seriously! 

Proof that there is an exception to the rule that says: "Cheap is nasty".









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

It's all u need... and more





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Cobrali

Gloom with the KMD impact in single coil mode! Flavour is awesome!





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Braki

On our way for a week holiday hand check

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst

Cobrali said:


> Gloom with the KMD impact in single coil mode! Flavour is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


That rda looks amazing on the gloom. 

Many happy vapes from it @Cobrali

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali

antonherbst said:


> That rda looks amazing on the gloom.
> 
> Many happy vapes from it @Cobrali


Thanks it does! The problem i have now is..too many rda's and too little mods! Maybe i need to cut down on my rda's..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Cobrali said:


> Thanks it does! The problem i have now is..too many rda's and too little mods! Maybe i need to cut down on my rda's..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Or Scale up on your mods!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Let the long weekend begin.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## incredible_hullk

Holiday vibes at sun city

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RayDeny

Out from behind the desk today and back on the tools, fortunately this setup is keeping me company.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

RenaldoRheeder said:


> 4 of mine vape
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


4 of mine want to vape...when they 18

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Had a pretty decent start to the day...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> Had a pretty decent start to the day...
> 
> View attachment 130383



Thats awesome @Stosta !!
Where is that?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Nescafé Gold and Havana Nights nic salts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Thats awesome @Stosta !!
> Where is that?


Ramsgate... Decided to take a little time out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> Ramsgate... Decided to take a little time out.


So your call name is gate now?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> Ramsgate... Decided to take a little time out.



Wonderful @Stosta !!!
Enjoy it!
Lucky fish

Regards to the fam

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## gman211991

Amir said:


> Nescafé Gold and Havana Nights nic salts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Is that your name and surname? Amir hamza?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

gman211991 said:


> Is that your name and surname? Amir hamza?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha haaaa.. that's a bit obvious u dnt think .. his profile name says it all

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gman211991

JsPLAYn said:


> Ha haaaa.. that's a bit obvious u dnt think .. his profile name says it all
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Was just curious on second name as it’s my first name


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yagya

Got it this morning. Somehow my extra panels was not in the box..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Resistance said:


> 4 of mine want to vape...when they 18
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk



5 of mine are over 18 already - at least one of them don't smoke or vape - I am grateful 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## aktorsyl

Gupta Coup (fast becoming one of my favourites) getting some RDA attention today:

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Braki

Holiday Friday night braai. Vaping and some Republic flavored Rum and Coke. Holiday vibes awesomeness.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Bulldog

Yagya said:


> Got it this morning. Somehow my extra panels was not in the box..
> View attachment 130410


Hi @Yagya that looks like the chopped carbon fibre, if so then it and the scarlet passion are resin panels and are fixed not replaceable as far as I understand.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yagya

I didn't know that but will check on Lostvape's website.
It says on the box that it includes the infill panels.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine

Enjoying MTL.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

aktorsyl said:


> Gupta Coup (fast becoming one of my favourites) getting some RDA attention today:


What next?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

Potjie(s) with the family...already down about three meals!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## jm10

Jp1905 said:


> Potjie(s) with the family...already down about three meals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Jp1905 , damn now i gotta pull my potjie out cause my mouth is watering. Hope you got your fat pants on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Flava



Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 5


----------



## Amir

gman211991 said:


> Is that your name and surname? Amir hamza?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Amir Hamza is my first and second name. Surname is Mookadam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Well my diets out the window for this weekend. Just couldn’t resist this fererro and burfee donuts 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Great minds @Amir

Came home from work n found this waiting on my pedestal... and yes I already finished top layer of box





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

That is just awesome @JsPLAYn !
Those chocs disappear at a rate of knots here by me too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Silver said:


> That is just awesome @JsPLAYn !
> Those chocs disappear at a rate of knots here by me too


Yeah it's my weak spot  .. so the wifey spoils me from time to time.. coz I dare nt divulge into buying them myself

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

And my best is to have that chocolate and chase it with a nice juice that I am vaping. Interesting to play with different pairings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

One more sleep and we board a plane for Germany! Hall of Vape Stuttgart! I will be pretty scarce for the month of May because I will be away on holiday. The SolarStorm and Dvarw will be my constant companion and my wife will also be with me.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> Great minds @Amir
> 
> Came home from work n found this waiting on my pedestal... and yes I already finished top layer of box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Chocolate is my weakness 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> One more sleep and we board a plane for Germany! Hall of Vape Stuttgart! I will be pretty scarce for the month of May because I will be away on holiday. The SolarStorm and Dvarw will be my constant companion and my wife will also be with me.
> View attachment 130565



Is that ‘vaping saves lives’ sticker from KHW? I’ve also got one from them... best sticker in my Vape stickers collection so far 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

Peerless RDTA on the VGOD Pro 2

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> Is that ‘vaping saves lives’ sticker from KHW? I’ve also got one from them... best sticker in my Vape stickers collection so far



Yip indeed it is from KHW!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Carry around for the day while we shop for cake toppers.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## vicTor

Spyro said:


> Peerless RDTA on the VGOD Pro 2
> View attachment 130568



hi, what build you got running in the Peerless ?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep

Getting this guy to pouse with a vape was impossible but it's what's in my hand.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Spyro

vicTor said:


> hi, what build you got running in the Peerless ?



Triple core framed staples? I think...
5 wrap 0.08 airflow wide open.

Flavour is phenomenal in comparison to my 22mm goon with the same build.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Spyro said:


> Triple core framed staples? I think...
> 5 wrap 0.08 airflow wide open.
> 
> Flavour is phenomenal in comparison to my 22mm goon with the same build.
> View attachment 130579




agree, got mine 2 weeks ago, flavour is awesome !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro

vicTor said:


> agree, got mine 2 weeks ago, flavour is awesome !



Loving it! My only complaint is the refill rubber piece keeps popping out. Was happy to see two spares included

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

Spyro said:


> Loving it! My only complaint is the refill rubber piece keeps popping out. Was happy to see two spares included



yes been on rta's most vaping life, so it took some getting used to the filling on this one

tell me, how long do you leave the cotton tails down into the tank ?

love the drip tip you have on yours

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

Friep said:


> View attachment 130570
> 
> Getting this guy to pouse with a vape was impossible but it's what's in my hand.



what !

is it you actually holding it ?

@Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

vicTor said:


> what !
> 
> is it you actually holding it ?
> 
> @Moerse Rooikat


i am a bit bigger

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spyro

vicTor said:


> yes been on rta's most vaping life, so it took some getting used to the filling on this one
> 
> tell me, how long do you leave the cotton tails down into the tank ?
> 
> love the drip tip you have on yours



I leave them about half way down. The drip tip is one of those relatively cheap vandy vape tips

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Spyro said:


> I leave them about half way down. The drip tip is one of those relatively cheap vandy vape tips



sorry, couldnt seem much in the pic, except a beautiful cat !

i leave mine pretty short, almost cant be seen in the tank, did that due to most vids i've watched but will leave them a tad longer on next pitstop

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro

vicTor said:


> sorry, couldnt seem much in the pic, except a beautiful cat !
> 
> i leave mine pretty short, almost cant be seen in the tank, did that due to most vids i've watched but will leave them a tad longer on next pitstop



I just leave them longer so that I get less dry hits and don't have to tilt the tank. It's not a necessity though!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

My Sunday guilty pleasure 






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep

vicTor said:


> what !
> 
> is it you actually holding it ?
> 
> @Moerse Rooikat


Jip.
Friends are baby sitting was surprised to see it with them today. Really awesome experience. Different than a domestic cat but it purs and has a lot of energy. He is about 2 months now

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Friep said:


> Jip.
> Friends are baby sitting was surprised to see it with them today. Really awesome experience. Different than a domestic cat but it purs and has a lot of energy. He is about 2 months now



I'm envious beyond belief !

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Cornelius

Friep said:


> View attachment 130570
> 
> Getting this guy to pouse with a vape was impossible but it's what's in my hand.


That is gorgeous! 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor

whole setup except batteries from this forum

mod @Caramia 
rta @Room Fogger
coil @smilelykumeenit 

the juice, don't ask !

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Spyro

vicTor said:


> whole setup except batteries from this forum
> 
> mod @Caramia
> rta @Room Fogger
> coil @smilelykumeenit
> 
> the juice, don't ask !
> 
> View attachment 130606


What juice is in the tank?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

Spyro said:


> What juice is in the tank?



guava cactus, of course

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dietz

Friep said:


> View attachment 130570
> 
> Getting this guy to pouse with a vape was impossible but it's what's in my hand.


Where did you find a baby picture of @Moerse Rooikat ?

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Amir

25mg Havana Nights in Reo mini with Berserker MTL RDA and some Nescafé gold. There’s no better way to start the day 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> 25mg Havana Nights in Reo mini with Berserker MTL RDA and some Nescafé gold. There’s no better way to start the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is EPIC @Amir !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine

Like TC, juice control rings never did anything for me...





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape_r

Amir said:


> 25mg Havana Nights in Reo mini with Berserker MTL RDA and some Nescafé gold. There’s no better way to start the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nic salts or normal nicotine?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> That is EPIC @Amir !



Caffeine and Nicotine... The elixir of life and eternal youth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

Vape_r said:


> Nic salts or normal nicotine?



Free base nicotine. Not getting along too well with nic salts. I get the sneezes for some odd reason 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RynoP

So who can see I am a tesla fan?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JsPLAYn

Amir said:


> Free base nicotine. Not getting along too well with nic salts. I get the sneezes for some odd reason
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro can u share ur build on the beserker rda?.. thinking of picking one up aswel

Also do u DL it restricively or pure MTL

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Hand and what is keeping me busy tonight.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jengz

Affogato! And some squid love tonight with the reload filled with milkshakes butter me up! Lovely rich combination going on here

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Zebeebee



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Spyro said:


> Peerless RDTA on the VGOD Pro 2
> View attachment 130568


Nice pussy

Reactions: Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Omg after leaving Durban yesterday and ninja vaping on a BB (inhale gently and hold breath technique) I finally am in my hotel in Munich and have set up the Dvarw on the SolarStorm. So bloody awesome a vape. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## aktorsyl

Rob Fisher said:


> Omg after leaving Durban yesterday and ninja vaping on a BB (inhale gently and hold breath technique) I finally am in my hotel in Munich and have set up the Dvarw on the SolarStorm. So bloody awesome a vape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Munich is an amazing city. Which area is your hotel in?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

aktorsyl said:


> Munich is an amazing city. Which area is your hotel in?


 
Central Munich not far from the main station.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Gusto with honey roasted tobacco and aspire breeze with vanilla cream tobacco from "fill my pod"

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir

JsPLAYn said:


> Bro can u share ur build on the beserker rda?.. thinking of picking one up aswel
> 
> Also do u DL it restricively or pure MTL
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Pure MTL 6 wraps 26 gauge kanthal on a 2.5 with the 3 holes airflow adapter on the second smallest airflow hole 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Just something about these panels








Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## aktorsyl

Rob Fisher said:


> Central Munich not far from the main station.


In that case...
Take the subway from the Hauptbahnhoff to Marienplatz. Because the Dvarw needs to be in the same picture as the Glockenspiel. It's a must

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## w1tw0lf

Best way to end the day....

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Lovely picture @w1tw0lf !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro

Hike up Tafelberg today

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

Still stuck on MTL...Amazing, the trends and fads of vapers.








Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger

Waine said:


> Still stuck on MTL...Amazing, the trends and fads of vapers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Couldn't agree more, went from wide open to restricted lung and MTL, crazy but true. My favourite at night is a Siren 2 with Rodeo, another thing I never thought I would have a hunger for, tobacco

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dietz

Spyro said:


> Hike up Tafelberg today
> View attachment 130725


Man Ive been wanting to take a hike up there since we moved here but I have read so many articles of muggins and robberies on the trails that Ive not make a trip up yet.
@Spyro Maby you can give me a intro hike to the 'safer' routes?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ruan0.30

So i skipped vapemail this morning... Why?? Coz when it comes to asmodus hardware i cant first wana take photos and be patient. The Pearl White Lustro... What a solid mod.
Just hope if i speak to @hands he can make me pearl white 510 and 810 tips coz im gonna need something to match to this beautiful colours of this mod.
Asmodus never lets down.





Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## McGeezy21



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stosta

Ruan0.30 said:


> So i skipped vapemail this morning... Why?? Coz when it comes to asmodus hardware i cant first wana take photos and be patient. The Pearl White Lustro... What a solid mod.
> Just hope if i speak to @hands he can make me pearl white 510 and 810 tips coz im gonna need something to match to this beautiful colours of this mod.
> Asmodus never lets down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i


I don't think you'll be able to get hold of @hands, but I know if you send @BumbleBee a PM he could probably sort you out on the 810 front!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine

Room Fogger said:


> Couldn't agree more, went from wide open to restricted lung and MTL, crazy but true. My favourite at night is a Siren 2 with Rodeo, another thing I never thought I would have a hunger for, tobacco


Thanks for your response. I have my eye on the Siren 2. I think you have helped me make up my mind. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CharlieSierra

Wicked and juiced

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Waine said:


> Thanks for your response. I have my eye on the Siren 2. I think you have helped me make up my mind.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


It's a great tank and the airflow selection gives you various options, from sucking a soccer ball through a hose pipe, to a Skylineesque direct lung option that can also be throttled down, I am looking for another one, maybe, or an Ares which is more open for restricted lung. Time will tell which one will come up first.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Spyro

Dietz said:


> Man Ive been wanting to take a hike up there since we moved here but I have read so many articles of muggins and robberies on the trails that Ive not make a trip up yet.
> @Spyro Maby you can give me a intro hike to the 'safer' routes?





Dietz said:


> Man Ive been wanting to take a hike up there since we moved here but I have read so many articles of muggins and robberies on the trails that Ive not make a trip up yet.
> @Spyro Maby you can give me a intro hike to the 'safer' routes?



Hey bud, I think it's a little over hyped. I hike a lot without any issues. I took the Platteklip Gorge trail as it's the most commercial and has lots of traffic. But I always hike with big dogs and a hunting knife just incase. Also, because I take dogs Platteklip is the only dog friendly route.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

Working from the comfort of my couch today...so a morning “Hug in a Mug” and some Mölly love is in order.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

CharlieSierra said:


> Wicked and juiced
> View attachment 130806



Lovely photo @CharlieSierra !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

Room Fogger said:


> It's a great tank and the airflow selection gives you various options, from sucking a soccer ball through a hose pipe, to a Skylineesque direct lung option that can also be throttled down, I am looking for another one, maybe, or an Ares which is more open for restricted lung. Time will tell which one will come up first.


I have three Ares, that's how much I enjoy them. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine

The "Blade" by Geekvape.






Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## CharlieSierra

Silver said:


> Lovely photo @CharlieSierra !


Thanks @Silver , to me they are all great devices!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spyro



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rafique

Early morning coffee and some zewb,

Really enjoying it

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Cor

Doing a exam in the next 40min stress levels are sky high its time to release the inner nerd beast

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Anvil

Cor said:


> Doing a exam in the next 40min stress levels are sky high its time to release the inner nerd beast


Good luck for the exam bud!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Cor said:


> Doing a exam in the next 40min stress levels are sky high its time to release the inner nerd beast


Good luck guy! Exams suck, exam venues are even worse!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today we head for Stuttgart and the SolarStorm has been the carry mod most of the time. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz

My carries today

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JsPLAYn

Wow this brings back memories.. lol. I have a very stressful job and that chilled time I had to puff on a cig and get that throat hits were a good stress relief for me... since giving up I've actually never realised howmuch I missed it. Now this little bugger is a gem for those instances .. goodbye Zopex.. HELLO SUORIN AIR





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mahir

JsPLAYn said:


> Wow this brings back memories.. lol. I have a very stressful job and that chilled time I had to puff on a cig and get that throat hits were a good stress relief for me... since giving up I've actually never realised howmuch I missed it. Now this little bugger is a gem for those instances .. goodbye Zopex.. HELLO SUORIN AIR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Theres nothing better than a good MTL vape

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

SolarStorm and a local beer from Stuttgart. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Amir

Quick bite and some mtl ninja vaping before the flight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Moey_Ismail

These 2 setups

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> Quick bite and some mtl ninja vaping before the flight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Safe travels @Amir !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Just another day at work





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mahir

Caffeine & Nicotine

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Jam Monster - Strawberry kind of day...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jp1905

Nappy braai!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## vicTor

...even a greater Zeus fan now

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## aktorsyl

DR24 on the old Predator:

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Safe travels @Amir !



Thank you kindly @Silver


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ettiennedj

Flavor for days





Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Steyn777



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Glad I saved a beer from my braai last night for tonight... Its hot!!




Decadence from @YeOldeOke is really good! One of the few juices that claim to taste like chocolate that actually do IMO. With added cherries and brandy!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Yagya

nice combo to conquer the monday blues

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver

BB with SideChick Menthol blend

Such a classic reliable performer

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

SolarStorm with the Cologne Cathedral in the background. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The new V3 gorilla bottle is a winner. No more battling to open or juice build up that drips all over the pace. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## skola

Rob Fisher said:


> The new V3 gorilla bottle is a winner. No more battling to open or juice build up that drips all over the pace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I'm not mistaken Mr Hardwicks @method1 has the V3 Chubby Gorillas for his Grandslam juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz

Rob Fisher said:


> The new V3 gorilla bottle is a winner. No more battling to open or juice build up that drips all over the pace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Iw as so happy a bit over a week ago, I picked up a bottle redpil from Juice Joes and was pleasantly surprised to see the new improved bottle, Gorillas are back on my List!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JimmyZee

Arrived an hour ago... had to search for the Druga, since I haven't used a squonker in ages. 





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

JimmyZee said:


> Arrived an hour ago... had to search for the Druga, since I haven't used a squonker in ages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


And what are your initial thoughts on it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JimmyZee

Nadim_Paruk said:


> And what are your initial thoughts on it?


So far its great. I only regret not rinsing the squonk bottle first. Getting a slight rubber taste. 

I've only ever used mech squonkers & it's definitely on par. At least now I won't have to clean/replace contacts... 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

JimmyZee said:


> So far its great. I only regret not rinsing the squonk bottle first. Getting a slight rubber taste.
> 
> I've only ever used mech squonkers & it's definitely on par. At least now I won't have to clean/replace contacts...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the feedback @JimmyZee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RobertC83

Tesla Wye and Hadeon combo. The Tesla is insanely light and the dual battery life is a winner.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Caseman

Maybe not in my hand but just arrived to be tried now now... the Vandy Vape Pulse BY Tony B regulated squonk!
Can I get a what what!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## JimmyZee

Caseman said:


> Maybe not in my hand but just arrived to be tried now now... the Vandy Vape Pulse BY Tony B regulated squonk!
> Can I get a what what!


Niiice. Lol. Make sure to wash out the squonk bottle before you use it...

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caseman

JimmyZee said:


> Niiice. Lol. Make sure to wash out the squonk bottle before you use it...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Big thanks! Never squonked before so any advice is very much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Weissbier and SolarStorm. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Rob Fisher said:


> Weissbier and SolarStorm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sho, everything in that pic is just beautiful. 
That amber Weiss looks good enough to swim/drown in. 
Bring some home... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Darth Vader liked the SolarStorm and Dvarw combo. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ruan0.30

Just my everyday MTL favourite setup.





Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Calvin Naidoo

This juice is tasty af

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77

2 is always better than 1

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Lyznad

Twisp Okta Mod with a Twisp Cumulus tank Vaping G-Experience Wacky Wicks.

Only use this tank at home, all glass setup is wonderful along with the ability to make it a 3ml tank.





Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> Weissbier and SolarStorm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ogh super jelly Octoberfest is on my bucket list.....Ze Germans know how to make beer.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gandalf Vapes

Jengz said:


> View attachment 128395
> 
> My travel companions! Great options for the flight back to jhb!



DO you vape on the sneak on the aircraft? If so, join the club

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Yeah yeah i know this is a El Cheapo mod. But i love this thing. With my oh so ever trusty SM22

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## GSM500

SmokeyJoe said:


> Yeah yeah i know this is a El Cheapo mod. But i love this thing. With my oh so ever trusty SM22
> 
> View attachment 131525


It's nice to see 22mm tanks still in use.

Bring back the 22......

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## GSM500

My old istick pico with the Kayfun Prime.........

OK, its the Clone by SXK but a reviewer said he couldn't tell the difference apart from the SXK tattoo on the build deck. This thing is machined to absolute perfection. It's kinda like an RTA Nautilus..... Amazing.






Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Chips...lots of chips 
@Silver

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Loving the ADVs





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Comrad Juju

Tank life 

I






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Cobrali

Gloom, solo top af. While installing new coils in my exocet..





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Rafique

Long contemplated.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## CharlieSierra



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Not too shabby for a first squonking setup! 

Pulse 80W BF Box Mod with Pulse 22 BF RDA

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Chips...lots of chips
> @Silver
> 
> View attachment 131608



Oh my word, I missed that @Nadim_Paruk - those chips look good!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 131722



Marvellous @Rob Fisher !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher - love the pics - but we need annotations!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Not too shabby for a first squonking setup!
> 
> Pulse 80W BF Box Mod with Pulse 22 BF RDA
> 
> View attachment 131724


Seems that the Vandy Vape / Tony B pulse 80w is going to be a huge hit

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zebeebee

Smok procolor with a zit on top hehe. Little Wasp Nano rda and some butter brew...





Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Still in Warnemünde on the Baltic coast of Germany. Tomorrow we get in the ship. Casablanca restaurant that serves a huge burger and chips.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Zebeebee

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 131742
> Still in Warnemünde on the Baltic coast of Germany. Tomorrow we get in the ship. Casablanca restaurant that serves a huge burger and chips.


Looks amazingly delicious! WOW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

JsPLAYn said:


> Loving the ADVs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Love those panels

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

GSM500 said:


> Seems that the Vandy Vape / Tony B pulse 80w is going to be a huge hit
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Will have to see after extensive use but so far it’s a great setup..

I am looking at getting another RDA to put on top though..

Loving this setup at the moment!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes

What is in it's handses they asks.......

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA

New Geekvape Zeus Dual RTA with SMOANT Cylon 

Best vape ever!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

My 2 favorite vapes...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Carnival

This is my setup for the day, mainly using the Suorin Drop and then my Minikin when the Drop is charging.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

No Weissbier onboard. Will have to drink Bud Light. At least the Bud matches the SolarStorm. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## SAVapeGear



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Say Hello to my little friend!!!

The 1st and only Themed Limelight Gloom in the world 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## aktorsyl

DR24 with some Dog's Life. Didn't like the juice at first, but it grew on me and now I can't get enough of it. (Has anyone figured out what fruit is hidden behind the custard?)

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Cobrali

Vapeshell with Cuttwood boss reserve!





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Ghanim

Some Therion and OG goon liefde!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVapeGear

@vicTor dislikes all posts

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## aktorsyl

SAVapeGear said:


> @vicTor dislikes all posts


Maybe he misclicked? I noticed the dislike on my post too and was wondering what's going on, lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The pilot boat escorting us out the Harbour last night. 





Good morning Baltic Sea 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex

SAVapeGear said:


> @vicTor dislikes all posts



It's obviously a finger error when using a mobile.

I've moved the dislike button to the far right.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Adephi

Alex said:


> It's obviously a finger error when using a mobile.
> 
> I've moved the dislike button to the far right.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

yes sorry man, where are the ones i messed up to correct them ?

apologies

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor

Alex said:


> It's obviously a finger error when using a mobile.
> 
> I've moved the dislike button to the far right.



thanks !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

vicTor said:


> yes sorry man, where are the ones i messed up to correct them ?
> 
> apologies



I got your back

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

aktorsyl said:


> Maybe he misclicked? I noticed the dislike on my post too and was wondering what's going on, lol



yes i must have, sorry which are the ones I disliked please so i can correct them ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

Alex said:


> I got your back



thanks so you corrected them ? I feel bad, would never dislike anything about vaping

thanks @Alex

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ariel, Eric and the SolarStorm. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spending the day at sea chilling. 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Getting ready for a visit to Russia. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## aktorsyl

vicTor said:


> yes i must have, sorry which are the ones I disliked please so i can correct them ?


Hahah I figured it was a misclick yes, no problem at all bud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Rob Fisher said:


> Getting ready for a visit to Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oom you actually look Russian! Enjoy it! And great pics! Keep them coming

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Loving the pictures @Rob Fisher !
Enjoy Russia
Lol, your little flag under your avatar says USA -

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Alex said:


> It's obviously a finger error when using a mobile.
> 
> I've moved the dislike button to the far right.



Winner move @Alex 
Thank you!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

SAVapeGear said:


> @vicTor dislikes all posts



Ag shame... I also misclick too - people make mistakes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

No Weissbier on board so working through the available beers to find one close.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Zebeebee

Nighttime Dripping with the twins...





Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rafique

Duel 2 is better then 1

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Estonia today. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Ruan0.30

MTL goodness...





Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Stratum visited St Petersburg aka Leningrad. This is where it came from in the first place.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

The SolarStorm in St Petersburg. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## RainstormZA

Rafique said:


> Duel 2 is better then 1
> 
> View attachment 131875



How does that compare between the two?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

RainstormZA said:


> How does that compare between the two?



They both duel zeus the single coil has been benched for.now


----------



## Rob Fisher

It’s 07:15pm in Russia and people are still suntanning on the beach. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Pixstar

Rob Fisher said:


> The Stratum visited St Petersburg aka Leningrad. This is where it came from in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really nice looking and compact mod that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

My new Zeus kicks ass! 
I was apprehensive when I got it yesterday because some folks have mentioned the tricky wicking. I followed @Room Fogger 's tutorial. No flooding or dry hits. I must say, it is a thirsty little sucker.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Captain Chaos

Rob Fisher said:


> It’s 07:15pm in Russia and people are still suntanning on the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you met any fellow vapers over there in mother Russia @Rob Fisher?


----------



## Room Fogger

Captain Chaos said:


> My new Zeus kicks ass!
> I was apprehensive when I got it yesterday because some folks have mentioned the tricky wicking. I followed @Room Fogger 's tutorial. No flooding or dry hits. I must say, it is a thirsty little sucker.
> 
> View attachment 132145


Great news, pleasure to have helped someone, I agree that it is a thirsty bugger, but the flavour is exceptional. Enjoy it and have a look in the diy section, may be of some help.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Captain Chaos said:


> My new Zeus kicks ass!
> I was apprehensive when I got it yesterday because some folks have mentioned the tricky wicking. I followed @Room Fogger 's tutorial. No flooding or dry hits. I must say, it is a thirsty little sucker.
> 
> View attachment 132145


 
Haha yes it's a thirsty lil bugger for sure

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

RainstormZA said:


> Haha yes it's a thirsty lil bugger for sure


So glad I also mix my own juice. The only juice I buy is Red Pill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Captain Chaos said:


> My new Zeus kicks ass!
> I was apprehensive when I got it yesterday because some folks have mentioned the tricky wicking. I followed @Room Fogger 's tutorial. No flooding or dry hits. I must say, it is a thirsty little sucker.
> 
> View attachment 132145



Gorgeous looking setup that @Captain Chaos 
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

Silver said:


> Gorgeous looking setup that @Captain Chaos
> Enjoy


Thanks @Silver. Saving up for a Paranormal in silver now. Mod must match the Zeus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Captain Chaos said:


> Thanks @Silver. Saving up for a Paranormal in silver now. Mod must match the Zeus.



I hear you - that would be great

PS - The colour combos on the paranormal boggled me a bit. Couldnt decide which one I liked best - so didnt get it. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Byron



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cobrali

Matchy matchy on my gloomtem!






Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Captain Chaos said:


> Have you met any fellow vapers over there in mother Russia @Rob Fisher?



I only saw one other Vaper in Russia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hello Helsinki! Mod of choice will have to be the CLZ X because this is her home town where she was made. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Atty swop for the day:

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Jamo88

@TheV what Atty is that on the MX Class?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Jamo88 said:


> @TheV what Atty is that on the MX Class?


That is the Psyclone Mods Entheon with the clear Hadeon cap

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Mech life

These combos are amazing.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Meintjes

My first rta. Battled with the wicking at first but I'm getting better with it.
This juice is my favourite at the moment...





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Ruan0.30

They speak for themselfs...





Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Dietz

Ruan0.30 said:


> They speak for themselfs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i


So is there a clear winner yet? I really like the look of the Ares, but that might be coz I like SSteel more than any black tank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HapticSimian

Grew tired of my Battlestar Mini chowing through 18650s, so in comes the Tesla WYE 200w. Reckon the tank weighs more than the mod... Weird sensation to have something so light feel so solid. 






Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Zebeebee

Running with the little one for the moment...





Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Ruan0.30

Dietz said:


> So is there a clear winner yet? I really like the look of the Ares, but that might be coz I like SSteel more than any black tank.


Nah buddy... They are both the same... Haha its like its only the colour thats different. Get anyone of them. Both is a win. 

Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ice Bar Stockholm at minus five degrees centigrade. SolarStorm went with.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

Rob Fisher said:


> Ice Bar Stockholm at minus five degrees centigrade. SolarStorm went with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



no WS23 required !

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> Ice Bar Stockholm at minus five degrees centigrade. SolarStorm went with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK, that's pretty cool

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

There is rivalry between Finland and Sweden as to who invented the Cinnamon Roll. Tested both and Finland’s roll wins by a hair. This is the Swedish one. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stephen

Art&Mod Evo/Haku combo doing service tonight... Have a great weekend everyone!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Calvin Naidoo

spoilt for choice

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

The breeze 2 doing the job at sehri this morning! Loving this device!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 132434



It's a towelmonkey ! Often spotted at hotels trying to raid the minibar

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Timeless Classic

Reo Black - aka Thumper

Strong tobacco MTL legend

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## antonherbst

Some flu like symtoms being treated with VM Ice and mech.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Waiting for the show to start. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chilling with some afternoon piano music. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Some Siren 2 MTL action on the Dagger with @method1 Rodeo, the nomness just gets better week by week.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It’s Mojito time!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Lovely pics @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Flava



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Couple goals!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Byron



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mojito time is over. It’s Cabernet time now. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Morning coffee and strong tobacco MTL

Mmmmmm....

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger

Some Reo love this dreary morning,  filled with some diy Fidel’s Private Stock juice. Heaven in one hand.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Raindance

Room Fogger said:


> Some Reo love this dreary morning,  filled with some diy Fidel’s Private Stock juice. Heaven in one hand.
> View attachment 132490


What a beauty @Room Fogger. Enjoy!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Room Fogger said:


> Some Reo love this dreary morning,  filled with some diy Fidel’s Private Stock juice. Heaven in one hand.
> View attachment 132490



Marvellous @Room Fogger !
Shes a classic!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Neal

Rob Fisher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dr. Rob, Newcastle Brown Ale is now brewed in Holland? Nee way. Enjoy your trip. Will be flying back from Newcastle (England) next week and will treat meself to a pint of Newkie at airport.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RayDeny

Made a new cap for my Derip stick, must say I quite like the berserker driptip on it.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Brought the beautiful lady to work today, it creates an environment of peacefulness for me. Relaxing me totally on this blue Monday! Here you can actually se the glitter in the paint, exceptional finish.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## SHiBBY

I don't have a pic on hand right now, but do feel like I need to share my glee... This setup is currently blowing my mind! Clouds and flavour for days!

- VooPoo Drag @ 75W
- OBS Engine w. Demon Killer Fire Coils D (Dual NI80 Tricore fused clapton @ 0.11ohm) + CBP wicks
- Ohm1 Cannoli 2mg

This same atty and build fired on my old Cuboid at 78W did not perform half as well as it's doing on the Drag. It's insane. On the flipside though, I'm going through 3 tanks a day now instead of 1 :|

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

SHiBBY said:


> I don't have a pic on hand right now, but do feel like I need to share my glee... This setup is currently blowing my mind! Clouds and flavour for days!
> 
> - VooPoo Drag @ 75W
> - OBS Engine w. Demon Killer Fire Coils D (Dual NI80 Tricore fused clapton @ 0.11ohm) + CBP wicks
> - Ohm1 Cannoli 2mg
> 
> This same atty and build fired on my old Cuboid at 78W did not perform half as well as it's doing on the Drag. It's insane. On the flipside though, I'm going through 3 tanks a day now instead of 1 :|


You had me at OBS Engine, my favourites are the Nano’s, excellent

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## antonherbst

Nemesis clone 22mm mech mod with skyclone with redpill and a “regte” battery is bliss as a mtl vape.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## SHiBBY

Room Fogger said:


> You had me at OBS Engine, my favourites are the Nano’s, excellent



Yeah I must say, I've had this Engine since the day it launched and it's never let me down, but also never really shined on the Cuboid and crappy coils I've been using. In the past week I've upgraded to proper coils and a more current mod and the results have been great. I've thought about getting myself a new tank, but there's really no point. This thing is the tits.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

SHiBBY said:


> Yeah I must say, I've had this Engine since the day it launched and it's never let me down, but also never really shined on the Cuboid and crappy coils I've been using. In the past week I've upgraded to proper coils and a more current mod and the results have been great. I've thought about getting myself a new tank, but there's really no point. This thing is the tits.


Totally agree, I have 4 OBS Nano’s, and will never get rid of them. Excellent is all I can say.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spongebob

Yohi would love me a setup like that


antonherbst said:


> Nemesis clone 22mm mech mod with skyclone with redpill and a “regte” battery is bliss as a mtl vape.
> View attachment 132580



Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta

A quick pit-stop this morning before the daily grind starts!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Cor

Waiting for other students and the examenation to start so stealth vapeing hapenning to calm the nerves

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Stosta said:


> A quick pit-stop this morning before the daily grind starts!
> 
> View attachment 132612



I've always thought that those Heretics are some of the most beautiful mods on the market.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Starting the long haul from Yola to JHB with my trusty stealth 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Starting the long haul from Yola to JHB with my trusty stealth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Wishes for a safe and happy trip, may the stealth be with you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Jengz said:


> View attachment 132603


Blood spatter to prove that rabbit is properly dead!

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jengz

Post fast vape... I’m down and out sick so can’t taste a thing! The nic hit is good though

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> View attachment 132691
> 
> Post fast vape... I’m down and out sick so can’t taste a thing! The nic hit is good though



Hope you get better soon @Jengz

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Starting the long haul from Yola to JHB with my trusty stealth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Safe travels @RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Calvin Naidoo

Red Pill tastes so good in this PWM moonbox and moonshot kit

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir

The flavor wand 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Carnival

Jengz said:


> View attachment 132691
> 
> Post fast vape... I’m down and out sick so can’t taste a thing! The nic hit is good though



Feel better soon! @Jengz

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Silver said:


> Hope you get better soon @Jengz





Carnival said:


> Feel better soon! @Jengz



Thanks guys, much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

This juice @KieranD @SEAN P 
Winner!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Ghanim

To appease the sweet tooth

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

Thanks @Henlo11 for looking after your gear.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## saood0

RayDeny said:


> Made a new cap for my Derip stick, must say I quite like the berserker driptip on it.
> 
> View attachment 132524


Love the size what device is it? 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Weissbier at the Brandenburg Gate. Goodbye Berlin. Hello Baby Chan and Home tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 132748
> View attachment 132749
> View attachment 132750
> Weissbier at the Brandenburg Gate. Goodbye Berlin. Hello Baby Chan and Home tomorrow.


Bit of a silly place to park your chariot isn't it?

By the gods that beer looks tasty though!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Cornelius

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 132748
> View attachment 132749
> View attachment 132750
> Weissbier at the Brandenburg Gate. Goodbye Berlin. Hello Baby Chan and Home tomorrow.


*
Home tomorrow - *The main statement in there, we miss you here on the forum oom. Sure the Courier Guy and DHL also misses you big time!
That Beer does look amazing! Enjoy it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HvNDhF

Vaping set up now








Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ok I lied. The last pic showed was was supposed to be my last Weissbier but all the walking made me thirsty so we stopped for another one.

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Ok I lied. The last pic showed was was supposed to be my last Weissbier but all the walking made me thirsty so we stopped for another one.
> View attachment 132753




I'm so thirsty right about now! I guess I'm sending my wife out to re-stock my fridge!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Halfdaft

Stosta said:


> I'm so thirsty right about now! I guess I'm sending my wife out to re-stock my fridge!



We'll be over shortly

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stosta

Halfdaft Customs said:


> We'll be over shortly


Excellent! I'll tell her not to worry as I have friends bringing!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 132748
> View attachment 132749
> View attachment 132750
> Weissbier at the Brandenburg Gate. Goodbye Berlin. Hello Baby Chan and Home tomorrow.



Safe travels @Rob Fisher 
Its been wonderful to see the pictures from your trip! 
Thanks for sharing them -

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola

Strawberry cereal goodness.. Best cereal vape I’ve had in a while!!! Well done @Yiannaki!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Pixstar



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

There is nothing in my hand right now because I’m on a flight to Doha. Testing the SuperWiFi that Qatar offers for $10 for the flight. It works pretty well.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Pixstar

Rob Fisher said:


> There is nothing in my hand right now because I’m on a flight to Doha. Testing the SuperWiFi that Qatar offers for $10 for the flight. It works pretty well.


No stealth vaping?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pixstar said:


> No stealth vaping?



Had a few toots in the SolarStorm Dvarw combo. And I have a BB rigged.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amy

Made the mistake to chain vape too much on nic salts this morning LOL. The skadi liquid from elysian salts is just too good to put down.





Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ninja Vaping... almost home... landed in jhb and next stop Durbs.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Asif

BOLT ULTEM/ ARMOR Colabaration

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jp1905

Asif said:


> BOLT ULTEM/ ARMOR Colabaration



One day when Im grown up...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## jm10

Rob Fisher said:


> Ninja Vaping... almost home... landed in jhb and next stop Durbs.
> View attachment 132894



Welcome Home @Rob Fisher, 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome home @Rob Fisher !!!
Hope your last flight is quick and easy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Love this juice way too much

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival

Amy said:


> Made the mistake to chain vape too much on nic salts this morning LOL. The skadi liquid from elysian salts is just too good to put down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk



Skadi is an awesome nic salt juice!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Some new nic salt juice from element! My word!!!! I didn’t expect to like this juice but I am LOVING IT! 

Pink grapefruit and blueberry! Ma se moeder maar dis a Leka enetjie!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Jengz said:


> View attachment 132915
> 
> Some new nic salt juice from element! My word!!!! I didn’t expect to like this juice but I am LOVING IT!
> 
> Pink grapefruit and blueberry! Ma se moeder maar dis a Leka enetjie!!!



Most flavorful pod system I have used to date so far... and I’ve tried quite a few. I don’t know if it’s the juice or the device but this is legit awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> Most flavorful pod system I have used to date so far... and I’ve tried quite a few. I don’t know if it’s the juice or the device but this is legit awesome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What juice have you got in your Breeze @Amir?
Apologies if I missed it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Amir said:


> Most flavorful pod system I have used to date so far... and I’ve tried quite a few. I don’t know if it’s the juice or the device but this is legit awesome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve tried many nic salt juices in fact almost all that is on offer in SA and nothing could deliver like my gusto with the ns20 pods... then came in ns20 liquids and boy am I happy they released it so I can now fill!

I’m really eagerly awaiting ur trials with snlv ice and freebase nic, I think it will be too harsh for my baby chest hairs but wanna give freebase a go if the flavour pulls through well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> What juice have you got in your Breeze @Amir?
> Apologies if I missed it.



Element NS/20 Neon Green Slushie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Jengz said:


> I’ve tried many nic salt juices in fact almost all that is on offer in SA and nothing could deliver like my gusto with the ns20 pods... then came in ns20 liquids and boy am I happy they released it so I can now fill!
> 
> I’m really eagerly awaiting ur trials with snlv ice and freebase nic, I think it will be too harsh for my baby chest hairs but wanna give freebase a go if the flavour pulls through well



Don’t think I’m gonna be covering all the bases quick enough on this one. Pod systems are really efficient on juice and the fasting in between is gonna slow me down big time. Next on the list to try is the honey roasted tobacco then snlv ice nic salts then snlv ice free base 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mac75

Some enerjjy unplugged

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Ruwaid

Amir said:


> Don’t think I’m gonna be covering all the bases quick enough on this one. Pod systems are really efficient on juice and the fasting in between is gonna slow me down big time. Next on the list to try is the honey roasted tobacco then snlv ice nic salts then snlv ice free base
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


prepare to have your mind blown with the honey roasted bro!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Amir said:


> Don’t think I’m gonna be covering all the bases quick enough on this one. Pod systems are really efficient on juice and the fasting in between is gonna slow me down big time. Next on the list to try is the honey roasted tobacco then snlv ice nic salts then snlv ice free base
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On a side note...anyone know the vg/pg mix for SNLV 18 ice normal 3mg?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chilli



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

This is like super glue - it hasn't left my hand since I collected it on Wednesday 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 13


----------



## antonherbst

RenaldoRheeder said:


> This is like super glue - it hasn't left my hand since I collected it on Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


I know the feeling. Its a terribly nice setup and it just works perfect. 

Many happy vapes on that beauty.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## regularvapeguy

DotSquonk + Flave RDA.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Ruwaid said:


> On a side note...anyone know the vg/pg mix for SNLV 18 ice normal 3mg?



I think its 70/30

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Friday I'm in love.....

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Chilli

How you finding that recurve Uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chilli said:


> How you finding that recurve Uncle @Rob Fisher



@Chilli it's a Chicken Dinner! Love it! Bought a second one!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chilli

I need one in my life @Rob Fisher 
Black would look great on my RSQ

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vape Droid with the new Taifun GT IV RTA on top!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## rogue zombie

So for those of you who don't know me - I'm am always on the cutting edge of Vape tech.

So let me school you, on some of my latest tech:

Do you know, you can now get mods that take 2 batteries  I know Right!

This means you can use ridiculous coils, which you can buy pre made. I got some Alien Fused Clapton jobs, which bring my ohms to 0.10. They look like mini army tank wheels.

I had to push this mega 157 watt mod to 50w just to power the thing.

The result is pretty intense though.




So there you have it folks. If you want to stay in tune with the latest tech, follow me

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Managed to get two 510 adapters for my Flave 22's at the Hall of Vape! Happy days I can now use my Siam Mods Drip Tips! Winner!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## gman211991

Rob Fisher said:


> Managed to get two 510 adapters for my Flave 22's at the Hall of Vape! Happy days I can now use my Siam Mods Drip Tips! Winner!
> View attachment 133040


Hi Rob will these plates be commercially available? what did they cost?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

rogue zombie said:


> So for those of you who don't know me - I'm am always on the cutting edge of Vape tech.
> 
> So let me school you, on some of my latest tech:
> 
> Do you know, you can now get mods that take 2 batteries  I know Right!
> 
> This means you can use ridiculous coils, which you can buy pre made. I got some Alien Fused Clapton jobs, which bring my ohms to 0.10. They look like mini army tank wheels.
> 
> I had to push this mega 157 watt mod to 50w just to power the thing.
> 
> The result is pretty intense though.
> 
> View attachment 133039
> 
> 
> So there you have it folks. If you want to stay in tune with the latest tech, follow me



Classic @rogue zombie !
I love new tech too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> So for those of you who don't know me - I'm am always on the cutting edge of Vape tech.
> 
> So let me school you, on some of my latest tech:
> 
> Do you know, you can now get mods that take 2 batteries  I know Right!
> 
> This means you can use ridiculous coils, which you can buy pre made. I got some Alien Fused Clapton jobs, which bring my ohms to 0.10. They look like mini army tank wheels.
> 
> I had to push this mega 157 watt mod to 50w just to power the thing.
> 
> The result is pretty intense though.
> 
> View attachment 133039
> 
> 
> So there you have it folks. If you want to stay in tune with the latest tech, follow me


Traitor!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

gman211991 said:


> Hi Rob will these plates be commercially available? what did they cost?



They are overseas I'm sure... but they were bloody expensive for what they are and my arse burnt paying $25 for a small piece of plastic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Traitor!!!



Lol.

But no no, my Reo is still my "work" mod. So still my workhorse.

I use the others at home. I do like dual batteries at home, for the sake of not having to change batteries all night. I'm a late night owl.

The Reo, with a modest build, gets me through a work day.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## craigb

The world is a saner place once again (for me at least) 
Picked up a Drag to replace the dead minikin. Some bogus berry in the Wasp nano. Aaaaah.
Even better, when I was in the shop, the wonderful sales associate informed me they have some berserkers arriving next week. While he's not sure if it's the 22,24 or RDA... Who cares? He's under strict instructions to call me as soon as the delivery comes in.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## gman211991

the ultimate pod system bvc coils with nic salts. Smooth with a lovely chest hit a bit airy so close off all air holes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Another MTL winner... Dvarw clone from @BumbleBee and this tank is really impressive. Went with 26G ss 7 wraps on a 2.5 at 0.6 ohm and my special mix 25mg free base nic snlv 18 ice. Reduced the airflow to the larger of the extra afc kit option and it’s a tight, powerful, flavorful Vape. @Silver you would relish this one. It’s really tight and it’s not even on the smallest configuration 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the feedback @Amir 
Enjoy it. 

That Dvarw MTL certainly intrigued me when I saw @Andre getting it on that group buy by @Rob Fisher. It actually caused me quite a lot of pain and suffering. Lol. Because I wanted to get both the DL and MTL. But held back on the MTL in the end.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival

Amir said:


> Another MTL winner... Dvarw clone from @BumbleBee and this tank is really impressive. Went with 26G ss 7 wraps on a 2.5 at 0.6 ohm and my special mix 25mg free base nic snlv 18 ice. Reduced the airflow to the larger of the extra afc kit option and it’s a tight, powerful, flavorful Vape. @Silver you would relish this one. It’s really tight and it’s not even on the smallest configuration
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That setup looks so classy!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Thanks for the feedback @Amir
> Enjoy it.
> 
> That Dvarw MTL certainly intrigued me when I saw @Andre getting it on that group buy by @Rob Fisher. It actually caused me quite a lot of pain and suffering. Lol. Because I wanted to get both the DL and MTL. But held back on the MTL in the end.



The MTL community is such a small one and feedback on its devices are few and far between so there will always be understandable hesitancy but this one just works right off the bat. I love how it requires no tweaking or special skills to work. Threw in a simple wire spaced coil and away we go... no fuss no mess no tricks or hacks... the throat hit is immense. I’m considering getting the shorter tank and putting it on my pipe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Carnival said:


> That setup looks so classy!!



Would you believe me if I told you that it’s the cheapest setup I own? Funny how some things just work. The thought and design that went into the Dvarw family is astounding. Granted it’s a clone set up but the idea was to get a feel for the MTL version of my favorite RTA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> The MTL community is such a small one and feedback on its devices are few and far between so there will always be understandable hesitancy but this one just works right off the bat. I love how it requires no tweaking or special skills to work. Threw in a simple wire spaced coil and away we go... no fuss no mess no tricks or hacks... the throat hit is immense. I’m considering getting the shorter tank and putting it on my pipe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is great to hear
How would you say it compares for you to the Siren V2? I think you tried that if i recall?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> That is great to hear
> How would you say it compares for you to the Siren V2? I think you tried that if i recall?



Too early to dethrone the siren 2 which is another masterfully crafted piece... the siren also has adjustable airflow, easy to build and wick so in that department they’re about the same. Flavor and throat hit in favor of the dvarw and that’s without even experimenting with coils and position and wicking and wire type. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Carnival

Amir said:


> Would you believe me if I told you that it’s the cheapest setup I own? Funny how some things just work. The thought and design that went into the Dvarw family is astounding. Granted it’s a clone set up but the idea was to get a feel for the MTL version of my favorite RTA.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Just goes to show, you don’t have to spend a fortune to achieve excellence!  I’m looking forward to trying the Dvarw clone out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> Too early to dethrone the siren 2 which is another masterfully crafted piece... the siren also has adjustable airflow, easy to build and wick so in that department they’re about the same. Flavor and throat hit in favor of the dvarw and that’s without even experimenting with coils and position and wicking and wire type.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks @Amir 
That is informative - i will certainly keep this in mind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> The thought and design that went into the Dvarw family is astounding.



Precisely!
its a pity the manufacturer who made your MTL one thinks its okay to just capitalise on all that thought and design from someone else.

Lets not derail the discussion, but just making the point because it is a pity

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Precisely!
> its a pity the manufacturer who made your MTL one thinks its okay to just capitalise on all that thought and design from someone else.
> 
> Lets not derail the discussion, but just making the point because it is a pity



I almost replied... and then I thought better of it.


----------



## GSM500

MTL is pretty much what I do all day using between 9mg and 18mg freebase liquids. This is a Clone of the Kayfun Prime. It's build quality is outstanding. The flavour is as good as the Siren 2 (which I still love), possibly better. I would recommend this to anyone that does not mind a Clone. It is probably the cheapest tank I own. If you are thinking about an MTL device, you won't be disappointed.








Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Captain Chaos

Some "yummyness"

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Carnival said:


> Just goes to show, you don’t have to spend a fortune to achieve excellence!  I’m looking forward to trying the Dvarw clone out.



I couldn’t agree more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Precisely!
> its a pity the manufacturer who made your MTL one thinks its okay to just capitalise on all that thought and design from someone else.
> 
> Lets not derail the discussion, but just making the point because it is a pity



It is a pity but I have no more to say on the subject. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> I almost replied... and then I thought better of it.



Good man. This forum has no place for conflict.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## aktorsyl

Agree with Amir.
For the love of all that is solid, let's just not do the authentic vs clone debate again. Please, just no.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spongebob

Where did you get it from?


GSM500 said:


> MTL is pretty much what I do all day using between 9mg and 18mg freebase liquids. This is a Clone of the Kayfun Prime. It's build quality is outstanding. The flavour is as good as the Siren 2 (which I still love), possibly better. I would recommend this to anyone that does not mind a Clone. It is probably the cheapest tank I own. If you are thinking about an MTL device, you won't be disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSM500

Spongebob said:


> Where did you get it from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


3fvape 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebob

GSM500 said:


> 3fvape
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Thanks 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Gimli

So happy with my new vandy vape pulse 80w and wasp nano RDA

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

Forgot how this tank shines with fruit menthols outstanding...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## antonherbst

@Silver the chips is just for you. 

Last night at the vape meet this was in my hands 




Epic place selected @TheV the burgers and chips is a winner.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Ah man @antonherbst 
That looks divine!
Making me envious, now i need chips and a vape, lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Ah man @antonherbst
> That looks divine!
> Making me envious, now i need chips and a vape, lol



It was the wild thing burger

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## GSM500

antonherbst said:


> It was the wild thing burger
> 
> View attachment 133108


Mr Miyagi for me....... 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 9


----------



## Jp1905

antonherbst said:


> It was the wild thing burger
> 
> View attachment 133108



The temptation to crack a Naas Botha joke was hard to suppress...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst

Jp1905 said:


> The temptation to crack a Naas Botha joke was hard to suppress...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its fine the Ashwin Willemse has walked off already so it would have been safe to do so.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

antonherbst said:


> @Silver the chips is just for you.
> 
> Last night at the vape meet this was in my hands
> 
> View attachment 133106
> 
> 
> Epic place selected @TheV the burgers and chips is a winner.



It was an epic evening in great company of coil makers, deal makers, juice makers, vape accessories makers, mod Reg-makers, and then myself. Is was great to chat to everyone about their speciality interest - wisdom was shared freely. Sample juices, including a secret to be revealed soon - that was even more epic and it is going to be a hit in my opinion. And there was obviously some action in my speciality field as well - vape mail pickup . So more stuff being exported to deepest darkest Africa later this afternoon when I fly back. The generosity of that bunch is just fantastic. I don’t want to mention anyone in specific - everyone was just great, but I want to do a big shoutout to my bud @TheV for organizing this meet up. The best burger and chips (pay attention @Silver) that I have ever had in my life !!!! Check out that slab of feta







There are many great memories that I’m taking back with me, but I also want to share one about generosity from @Philip Dunkley - he allowed me to buy his 26650 out of his mod before he left last night. The “shirt of his back” is great, but the battery out of your mod, that is just next level. This due to the impromptu purchase of an HCigar 75C yesterday to replace my sadly departed Therion 75C BF - may her soul RIP

Enough rambling - I need to get going - home is calling. Thanks guys and girl. Last night was food for the soul. Hope to see you all in August again 






Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Awesome @RenaldoRheeder 
Wishing you safe travels back and lots of enjoyment with the new vaping gear!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

RenaldoRheeder said:


> It was an epic evening in great company of coil makers, deal makers, juice makers, vape accessories makers, mod Reg-makers, and then myself. Is was great to chat to everyone about their speciality interest - wisdom was shared freely. Sample juices, including a secret to be revealed soon - that was even more epic and it is going to be a hit in my opinion. And there was obviously some action in my speciality field as well - vape mail pickup . So more stuff being exported to deepest darkest Africa later this afternoon when I fly back. The generosity of that bunch is just fantastic. I don’t want to mention anyone in specific - everyone was just great, but I want to do a big shoutout to my bud @TheV for organizing this meet up. The best burger and chips (pay attention @Silver) that I have ever had in my life !!!! Check out that slab of feta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many great memories that I’m taking back with me, but I also want to share one about generosity from @Philip Dunkley - he allowed me to buy his 26650 out of his mod before he left last night. The “shirt of his back” is great, but the battery out of your mod, that is just next level. This due to the impromptu purchase of an HCigar 75C yesterday to replace my sadly departed Therion 75C BF - may her soul RIP
> 
> Enough rambling - I need to get going - home is calling. Thanks guys and girl. Last night was food for the soul. Hope to see you all in August again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Safe travels @RenaldoRheeder , hopefully I will also get to meet you in August. Enjoy the heat and the goodies that you will take with you, and many happy clouds to you. 

@Philip Dunkley , kudos to you and your willingness to make it an unforgettable experience for another vaper

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> @Silver the chips is just for you.
> 
> Last night at the vape meet this was in my hands
> 
> View attachment 133106
> 
> 
> Epic place selected @TheV the burgers and chips is a winner.


@antonherbst, it was great seeing you again. You've been way too busy lately ... and so have I, so we both take the blame on that one 



RenaldoRheeder said:


> It was an epic evening in great company of coil makers, deal makers, juice makers, vape accessories makers, mod Reg-makers, and then myself. Is was great to chat to everyone about their speciality interest - wisdom was shared freely. Sample juices, including a secret to be revealed soon - that was even more epic and it is going to be a hit in my opinion. And there was obviously some action in my speciality field as well - vape mail pickup . So more stuff being exported to deepest darkest Africa later this afternoon when I fly back. The generosity of that bunch is just fantastic. I don’t want to mention anyone in specific - everyone was just great, but I want to do a big shoutout to my bud @TheV for organizing this meet up. The best burger and chips (pay attention @Silver) that I have ever had in my life !!!! Check out that slab of feta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many great memories that I’m taking back with me, but I also want to share one about generosity from @Philip Dunkley - he allowed me to buy his 26650 out of his mod before he left last night. The “shirt of his back” is great, but the battery out of your mod, that is just next level. This due to the impromptu purchase of an HCigar 75C yesterday to replace my sadly departed Therion 75C BF - may her soul RIP
> 
> Enough rambling - I need to get going - home is calling. Thanks guys and girl. Last night was food for the soul. Hope to see you all in August again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


@RenaldoRheeder, thanks for instigating this wonderful event. It was such a lovely night out with a wonderful mixed bag of people. Some old friends, some new friends ... walking away from it all great friends.
Have a fantastic trip back. You certainly have enough toys to keep you busy until Vapecon!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> @antonherbst, it was great seeing you again. You've been way too busy lately ... and so have I, so we both take the blame on that one
> 
> 
> @RenaldoRheeder, thanks for instigating this wonderful event. It was such a lovely night out with a wonderful mixed bag of people. Some old friends, some new friends ... walking away from it all great friends.
> Have a fantastic trip back. You certainly have enough toys to keep you busy until Vapecon!



It has been busy lately and yes we need to settle and do our own vape meets again. Hopefully soon ill have more time. 

And as you said the group of people at the meet was amazing and as always it was fantastic fun to test out the diferent vape gears availible to test. 

And like @RenaldoRheeder said the juice to be released soon is going to be epic. 

Renaldo good luck with all the new toys. That “white” freehand is a stunner of a mod. It might just keep you busy past December.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger

@TheV @antonherbst , I missed out big time but had to do a supply run to locust 1 in Potch while I could get a lift, can’t drive that road yet! Hopefully the next one I can meet some more guys, thanks for always making it interesting and a good venue.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Room Fogger said:


> @TheV @antonherbst , I missed out big time but had to do a supply run to locust 1 in Potch while I could get a lift, can’t drive that road yet! Hopefully the next one I can meet some more guys, thanks for always making it interesting and a good venue.


@Room Fogger, I'm definitely looking forward to you joining the next meet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival

Got some Toffee D’luxe in here, just awesome. Totally forgot I had some of this juice!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Zebeebee

My new Toys! Vandy Vape 80w pulse regulated with dead rabbit single coil. Love the setup

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

KZOR said:


> View attachment 133109


That is super sexy @KZOR

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

6 wrap 28 ni80 ... 0.98ohm 4 month steeped cardinal at 6mg

What a vape...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Built ,wicked and juiced up for tonight ... the last of my @smilelykumeenit coils .. served me real well as they last very long and provides good flava











Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## GSM500

incredible_hullk said:


> View attachment 133183
> 6 wrap 28 ni80 ... 0.98ohm 4 month steeped cardinal at 6mg
> 
> What a vape...


What a juice..... Cardinal is fantastic!

Nice hardware by the way

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


>


that's not in your hand........

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

GSM500 said:


> What a juice..... Cardinal is fantastic!
> 
> Nice hardware by the way
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Thx bud... cardinal is like heaven .. especially with a gin & tonic..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> that's not in your hand........

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


>


much better

as you were

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## gman211991

Patiently awaiting testing.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


>



Is it just me or does @TheV 's hand look rather long in that photo?
Something doesnt seem right or am I imagining?
Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## gman211991

Silver said:


> Is it just me or does @TheV 's hand look rather long in that photo?
> Something doesnt seem right or am I imagining?
> Lol



Lol great catch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

I always find myself going back to my reloads

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## WELIHF

Picked up the Recurve today and got the Furyan in the week.

What a fantastic combo






Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## jm10

Silver said:


> Is it just me or does @TheV 's hand look rather long in that photo?
> Something doesnt seem right or am I imagining?
> Lol



I thought it was just me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger

TheV said:


>


Dam, didn’t realize that those mods were that small,  either that or you’ve got friggen large hands. At least I know that one of them can’t slip off.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog

Silver said:


> Is it just me or does @TheV 's hand look rather long in that photo?
> Something doesnt seem right or am I imagining?
> Lol


Definitely @Silver don't know how I missed it the first time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

This juice is legit awesome. Yet another winner from Nostalgia 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog

Just checking


Missing the Tats

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Is it just me or does @TheV 's hand look rather long in that photo?
> Something doesnt seem right or am I imagining?
> Lol


Don't judge the claw! 



Room Fogger said:


> Dam, didn’t realize that those mods were that small,  either that or you’ve got friggen large hands. At least I know that one of them can’t slip off.


A mere balancing act. I was quite nervous taking the photo to honest. I don't want to drop those mods

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## TheV

Bulldog said:


> Just checking
> View attachment 133198
> 
> Missing the Tats


Its not just me  haha

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## acorn

Only three? 





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## GSM500

acorn said:


> Only three?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


And now it's a numbers game.......





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog

Breakfast @skola , @Vapessa you joining me

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rocking the REO this morning - the one I got from @Petrus and trying out Machete from @BumbleBee - I think this has become my favorite from your range mate. @Hooked - glad you sparked my interest 

Oh and BTW @Petrus - I'm going to send my REO attys to you on a regular basis to build for me - I do not have my own microscope 






Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Rocking the REO this morning - the one I got from @Petrus and trying out Machete from @BumbleBee - I think this has become my favorite from your range mate. @Hooked - glad you sparked my interest
> 
> Oh and BTW @Petrus - I'm going to send my REO attys to you on a regular basis to build for me - I do not have my own microscope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Awesome @RenaldoRheeder !
Lol on the microscope comment 

Are you back in Yola?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Silver said:


> Awesome @RenaldoRheeder !
> Lol on the microscope comment
> 
> Are you back in Yola?



I'm in Lagos, but should be back home in Yola around 3pm this afternoon 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I'm in Lagos, but should be back home in Yola around 3pm this afternoon
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Ok hope the last part of your trip goes smoothly
At least the Reo will look after you!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Rocking the REO this morning - the one I got from @Petrus and trying out Machete from @BumbleBee - I think this has become my favorite from your range mate. @Hooked - glad you sparked my interest
> 
> Oh and BTW @Petrus - I'm going to send my REO attys to you on a regular basis to build for me - I do not have my own microscope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


I’m glad you’re enjoying it @RenaldoRheeder 

Oh and, snap

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Evod with VM Berry Blaze and extra menthol

Keeping me company while standing in the queue at PicknPay. I only have a few items but unfortunately have to stand for ages. This shop is so busy. Sigh.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Daniel

Silver said:


> Evod with VM Berry Blaze and extra menthol
> 
> Keeping me company while standing in the queue at PicknPay. I only have a few items but unfortunately have to stand for ages. This shop is so busy. Sigh.


Black Cat Crunchy FTW

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival

Giving my Black Rose some love today.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Svoemesto Kayfun Five 2 on my Wapari Pine Cone 26650 Mod!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> Black Cat Crunchy FTW



So true @Daniel 
That sruff is legendary

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Svoemesto Kayfun Five 2 on my Wapari Pine Cone 26650 Mod!
> View attachment 133256



Whoa @Rob Fisher !
Kayfun 5 v2 looks cool
I watched the PBusardo vids of the Hall of Vape amd enjoyed the interview with the guy from Svoemesto
Did you see their stand and get a chance to chat to him?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Whoa @Rob Fisher !
> Kayfun 5 v2 looks cool
> I watched the PBusardo vids of the Hall of Vape amd enjoyed the interview with the guy from Svoemesto
> Did you see their stand and get a chance to chat to him?



I did Hi Ho @Silver and that's why I bought it... never been a Kayfun fan but after chatting with him I said "Gimmie". Glad I did!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I did Hi Ho @Silver and that's why I bought it... never been a Kayfun fan but after chatting with him I said "Gimmie". Glad I did!



Ah @Rob Fisher thats so cool
I wouldve loved to have chatted with him - i wouldve asked him why he made my Kayfun V3 mini gurgle when you make it on tight airflow.

The kayfuns have a huge following and its so cool you chatted to "Mr Kayfun", lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Ah @Rob Fisher thats so cool
> I wouldve loved to have chatted with him - i wouldve asked him why he made my Kayfun V3 mini gurgle when you make it on tight airflow.
> 
> The kayfuns have a huge following and its so cool you chatted to "Mr Kayfun", lol



The Svoemesto stand was really beautiful... and they had gold and rhodium plated Kayfuns for sale... sadly they were all the MTL versions...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> The Svoemesto stand was really beautiful... and they had gold and rhodium plated Kayfuns for sale... sadly they were all the MTL versions...
> View attachment 133269



Magpie Rob was disappointed, hehe

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Amir

Waiting for the sunset siren like....








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst

Carnival said:


> Giving my Black Rose some love today.
> 
> View attachment 133254


 Thats the one from our mod master mr Rob?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Carnival

antonherbst said:


> Thats the one from our mod master mr Rob?



Indeed it is.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Daniel said:


> Black Cat Crunchy FTW


chips and dips mos

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Forgot to post last night from @Halfdaft Customs






And this morning from @Rob Fisher 









Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## Room Fogger

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Forgot to post last night from @Halfdaft Customs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this morning from @Rob Fisher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Wow @RenaldoRheeder , impressive to say the least. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## New vaper1

Birthday present from the girlfriend ....long live the I just s again

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## skola

Bulldog said:


> View attachment 133221
> Breakfast @skola , @Vapessa you joining me


My breakfast was at 5am due to the fasting period!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival

The iJust 3! With Nasty Juice, Mango Banana. This juice and device are a killer combo!
My taste buds were blown away.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

I know - I'm also getting tired of posting here all the time, but there are just so many toys that I have to try out - remember I waited for months 

So here are two of those long-awaited ones now in my hand - the Wapari Nano and the Dvarw. 

Who said that the Dvarw doesn't leak? All you have to do is leave that little cap off  And I promised myself I wouldn't do it. I guess I can tick that box now 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7 | Funny 2


----------



## Carnival

Just threw a build in the Siren 2 and took a few puffs... my gosh what a smooth, quiet tank! Love it!

Slight overhang sitting on the Aster mod, I’ve got a 22mm tank coming tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I know - I'm also getting tired of posting here all the time, but there are just so many toys that I have to try out - remember I waited for months
> 
> So here are two of those long-awaited ones now in my hand - the Wapari Nano and the Dvarw.
> 
> Who said that the Dvarw doesn't leak? All you have to do is leave that little cap off  And I promised myself I wouldn't do it. I guess I can tick that box now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Hahahahaha Welcome to the pulling of a @Genosmate club mr @RenaldoRheeder... I trust you swore a lot while laughing at yourself.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Jengz said:


> Hahahahaha Welcome to the pulling of a @Genosmate club mr @RenaldoRheeder... I trust you swore a lot while laughing at yourself.



A little bit only - and I found a name for that little cap - it is actually called a *Piddle Cap*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Befokski

My homemade "Minty-Mech" mod with the Wotofo Bravo

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

RenaldoRheeder said:


> So here are two of those long-awaited ones now in my hand - the Wapari Nano and the Dvarw.
> 
> Who said that the Dvarw doesn't leak? All you have to do is leave that little cap off  And I promised myself I wouldn't do it. I guess I can tick that box now



Hehehe... you pulled a @Genosmate! And I guess I shouldn't laugh... I did it twice in the beginning... and I did it a third time on the Baltic Sea!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

on my way to work
water proof as is is raining in cpt today(we pray)

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Anvil

I feel a bit guilty because my other vapes have been a bit neglected since I got this. Awesome all-day device.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rafique

Moerse Rooikat said:


> on my way to work
> water proof as is is raining in cpt today(we pray)
> View attachment 133440



feedback on the Aegis, I was looking at it as well for the Zeus. Ended up getting the GTRS

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Rafique said:


> feedback on the Aegis, I was looking at it as well for the Zeus. Ended up getting the GTRS


love it. 
sits nicely in my hand looks good. 
might be to big for same

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Needed some Reo MTL action in my life today, @rogue zombie , filled with DIY Fidel’s Private Reserve, and the BB with some tobacco menthol.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Ruan0.30

Thanx to @Amir i am now the lucky owner of this just beautiful mod.
My first YiHi mod and im blown away already.
Performs like it should.





Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Njord RDA on the Droid!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Njord RDA on the Droid!
> View attachment 133488



Initial impressions? It looks really neat but performance wise?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Ruan0.30 said:


> Thanx to @Amir i am now the lucky owner of this just beautiful mod.
> My first YiHi mod and im blown away already.
> Performs like it should.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i


Like the Ares as well, I see we both do all holes open for a restricted DL hit, flavour is right up there. Beautiful drip tip you have there, I may have to do some more research to get some more interesting ones. I use the standard MTL one, but have some Nautilis tips that I use as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruan0.30

Room Fogger said:


> Like the Ares as well, I see we both do all holes open for a restricted DL hit, flavour is right up there. Beautiful drip tip you have there, I may have to do some more research to get some more interesting ones. I use the standard MTL one, but have some Nautilis tips that I use as well.


Hell yeah.... I rewicked mine yesterday for the first time in 3 weeks. Flavour was so good didnt want to mess with it but eventually after all that time it started to get a little sweaty at the AFC due to the coil being so close to the airflow underneath it. Its really a damn good tank... Still cant choose between my siren and ares but anyway both are excellent. 
Its a hands tip buddy... Had to get it for the white orings for my white lustro but since i now have this SXmini i dont care aboit matchy lol.

And yes the restricted DL is amazing... Nic delivery is good and its just enough at +-20w.

Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Amir said:


> Initial impressions? It looks really neat but performance wise?


@Rob Fisher I'm also curious. Is it as good as Morten says, or is it comparable to a cat's ass like everyone else says? WITHOUT the ultem cap, I mean the way it was originally designed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> Initial impressions? It looks really neat but performance wise?



Fine with the changes they made.

See https://www.ecigssa.co.za/njord-rda-by-morten-oen-and-atomvapes.t49113/page-3


----------



## Room Fogger

Ruan0.30 said:


> Hell yeah.... I rewicked mine yesterday for the first time in 3 weeks. Flavour was so good didnt want to mess with it but eventually after all that time it started to get a little sweaty at the AFC due to the coil being so close to the airflow underneath it. Its really a damn good tank... Still cant choose between my siren and ares but anyway both are excellent.
> Its a hands tip buddy... Had to get it for the white orings for my white lustro but since i now have this SXmini i dont care aboit matchy lol.
> 
> And yes the restricted DL is amazing... Nic delivery is good and its just enough at +-20w.
> 
> Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i


Would not get rid of my Siren 2, that’s Rodeo treat before bedtime stories. Ares is for day to day, and it likes anything you throw at it. At this stage my go to for Easy as Pie. Both bring much joy to my life!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ACRECCE

Hi all

New to vaping, now 30+ days stinky free
This is my SMOANT mod with my "BLUE" Zeus tank and Alien dragonwire coil. Did our 1st DIY juice last night......awesome

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Amir

ACRECCE said:


> View attachment 133519
> Hi all
> 
> New to vaping, now 30+ days stinky free
> This is my SMOANT mod with my "BLUE" Zeus tank and Alien dragonwire coil. Did our 1st DIY juice last night......awesome



Please tell me that's a wallpaper and not your reflection on the mod

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ACRECCE

Amir said:


> Please tell me that's a wallpaper and not your reflection on the mod


LOL , yeah my fav wallpaper "Precious"

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Amir

Patiently waiting for sunset 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Calvin Naidoo

ACRECCE said:


> View attachment 133519
> Hi all
> 
> New to vaping, now 30+ days stinky free
> This is my SMOANT mod with my "BLUE" Zeus tank and Alien dragonwire coil. Did our 1st DIY juice last night......awesome



Welcome ACRECCE,nice to see you making healthy choices you won't regret.
You are doing great,we are all here for you on the forum and look forward to you posting about your 300th day off the stinkies.
If you need help or wanna ask a question don't feel shy we"ll help.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Lemo1 with Vapour Mountain Strawberry plus menthol 

Such a classic vape. 

Desk computer companion of note

Sig100plus still going like a Boeing !

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Officially testing replay





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Officially testing replay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk



Is it working for you @Irfaan Ebrahim ?


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Silver said:


> Is it working for you @Irfaan Ebrahim ?


So far so good @Silver just need to play around with a different build coz this is a tad too warm for me.. Next step 75c bf squonker 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruan0.30

Amir said:


> Patiently waiting for sunset
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope ur banging that DNA already buddy.... Hahaha

Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i


----------



## Amir

Ruan0.30 said:


> Hope ur banging that DNA already buddy.... Hahaha
> 
> Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i



I hit it like Chris Brown hit Rihana. Got to experience Replay for the first time and it was like a revelation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Ruan0.30

Skip the bumpedy bump vape mail section... Haha had no time for photos in packages.
I asked @BumbleBee and he once again delivered.
Now i have a battle between the Siren2/Ares/Dvarw to see who gets out on top.
Have to say the coppervape quality is top notch for the price paid and looks expensive af.
Thank you Vapeguy for the service.





Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

OMG this setup is HUGE!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rafique

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG this setup is HUGE!
> View attachment 133587



Yoh

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG this setup is HUGE!
> View attachment 133587



Stealthy !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Ruan0.30

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG this setup is HUGE!
> View attachment 133587


Hell yeah its big.. But at 45w its gonna have days on days of battery life hahaha

Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Halfdaft

Ruan0.30 said:


> Hell yeah its big.. But at 45w its gonna have days on days of battery life hahaha
> 
> Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i



Uncle @Rob Fisher will be vaping through the apocalypse!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## GMJR

Taking a break with banana moon pie

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Tashy

Ruan0.30 said:


> Hell yeah its big.. But at 45w its gonna have days on days of battery life hahaha
> 
> Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i


Hahaha Never mind the battery life...it would take me two weeks to finish one tank...it's so big you can see it from out of space

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dietz

Ruan0.30 said:


> Hell yeah its big.. But at 45w its gonna have days on days of battery life hahaha
> 
> Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i


Yeah that, and you only have to fill it up once a month! 
Wonder if Vapor mountain will start supplying Redpill by the liters now?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre

Ruan0.30 said:


> Skip the bumpedy bump vape mail section... Haha had no time for photos in packages.
> I asked @BumbleBee and he once again delivered.
> Now i have a battle between the Siren2/Ares/Dvarw to see who gets out on top.
> Have to say the coppervape quality is top notch for the price paid and looks expensive af.
> Thank you Vapeguy for the service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i


That looks great. Looking forward to the outcome of you battle.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CharlieSierra

Wicked & juiced up. Ready to hit the books

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Ruan0.30

Just installed my 2ml Dvarw drop kit... All of a sudden there is a huge spike in flavour. Damn looks funny tho.





Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## CharlieSierra

Ruan0.30 said:


> Skip the bumpedy bump vape mail section... Haha had no time for photos in packages.
> I asked @BumbleBee and he once again delivered.
> Now i have a battle between the Siren2/Ares/Dvarw to see who gets out on top.
> Have to say the coppervape quality is top notch for the price paid and looks expensive af.
> Thank you Vapeguy for the service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i


Keep us updated please.
I'm looking at getting my first mtl setup and would appreciate your feedback

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruan0.30

CharlieSierra said:


> Keep us updated please.
> I'm looking at getting my first mtl setup and would appreciate your feedback


MTL isnt for everyone... I had to get use to it due to having someone in my office that gets "headache" from vapour. So i forced myself into MTL some people doesnt like it at all. I love it now. The Dvarw MTL is really nice and flavour is spot on with the siren2 and Ares MTL... Im not so good with reviewing but if i can get ur tank in ky hands ill build and wick that thing and make u to come back lol. Id say buy one and try it. Put away the drippers and DL rtas and make it ur only device and tank. After a while you will 10 to 1 start liking it... if not sell it.

Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CharlieSierra

Ruan0.30 said:


> MTL isnt for everyone... I had to get use to it due to having someone in my office that gets "headache" from vapour. So i forced myself into MTL some people doesnt like it at all. I love it now. The Dvarw MTL is really nice and flavour is spot on with the siren2 and Ares MTL... Im not so good with reviewing but if i can get ur tank in ky hands ill build and wick that thing and make u to come back lol. Id say buy one and try it. Put away the drippers and DL rtas and make it ur only device and tank. After a while you will 10 to 1 start liking it... if not sell it.
> 
> Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i


I know it's not for everyone but on some day's I like a tighter cig like draw , and other days I like to open the airflow on my rda's all the way open.
So I'll probably just get a small 1 battery device on the cheaper side with a decent mtl rta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asif

Ultem bolt & Armor v2

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905

Asif said:


> Ultem bolt & Armor v2
> View attachment 133637



Now thats gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Asif

Jp1905 said:


> Now thats gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanx bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drikusw

Match made in heaven.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

Some post fast juice tasting... a very enjoyable vape! Spot on profile

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Paranormal 250C with a Hadeon running Replay

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Carnival

CharlieSierra said:


> Wicked & juiced up. Ready to hit the books
> View attachment 133616



How’s the juice? @CharlieSierra I’ve been tempted to try that range, but worried it’s a bit too sweet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CharlieSierra

Carnival said:


> How’s the juice? @CharlieSierra I’ve been tempted to try that range, but worried it’s a bit too sweet.


@Carnival , it's a really sweet juice but I like it alot. If you don't like very sweet juices I would not recommend it but you have to atleast try a tester. It's like a cool refreshing soda on a hot day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruan0.30

Still enjoying this little guy. Found one of my hands tips to sit perfectly on it. The vape is really good.

Kinda wish i could adjust the airflow without having to take everything apart.





Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

250C doing its intended job... replay on the Dvarw

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog

Like your screen layout @TheV .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Bulldog said:


> Like your screen layout @TheV .


Thanks @Bulldog. Got the device configured as such from @Philip Dunkley. Perhaps he would be kind enough to share the theme details here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

TheV said:


> Thanks @Bulldog. Got the device configured as such from @Philip Dunkley. Perhaps he would be kind enough to share the theme details here



If I’m not mistaken that’s a Jai Haze theme 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chilli



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

...lol

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

vicTor said:


> ...lol
> 
> View attachment 133707



So when I'm coming to fetch my rda's later I just follow the mist I should get there?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

Adephi said:


> So when I'm coming to fetch my rda's later I just follow the mist I should get there?



yes Sir !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Cornelius

TheV said:


>



I hate seeing hulk! Always make me think about the green BB that still eludes me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Halfdaft

TheV said:


>



Is there any setup that you can't stack on The Hulk ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Cornelius said:


> I hate seeing hulk! Always make me think about the green BB that still eludes me!


One day man. I'm sure you will eventually find a green BB for yourself 


Halfdaft Customs said:


> Is there any setup that you can't stack on The Hulk ?


I think The Hulk can manage just about anything I throw at it

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## regularvapeguy

@Frostbite you have equipped me with the best setup I've had to date! Thank you kind sir!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Thanks to @Vaughn
Billet makeover








Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## TheV

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Thanks to @Vaughn
> Billet makeover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


Looking good @Irfaan Ebrahim! Can't wait to see the finished product

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Amir said:


> If I’m not mistaken that’s a Jai Haze theme
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Bulldog, I found the theme details:
https://forum.evolvapor.com/files/file/419-material-ish-fire-dna75c-dna250c-optimized/
It is called Material-ish Fire by SirTimmyTimbit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

TheV said:


> @Bulldog, I found the theme details:
> https://forum.evolvapor.com/files/file/419-material-ish-fire-dna75c-dna250c-optimized/
> It is called Material-ish Fire by SirTimmyTimbit



That’s where I get my themes from as well 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

This is truly magical 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Amir said:


> This is truly magical
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. I was not convinced Replay was going to be so effective on an RTA until I properly experienced it for myself.
And the battery life on the 250C is exceptional!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

TheV said:


> Agreed. I was not convinced Replay was going to be so effective on an RTA until I properly experienced it for myself.
> And the battery life on the 250C is exceptional!



Same story with me. Almost sold the mod in less than 24 hours of receiving it (of which I was fasting for 12 hours). I decided to try replay with the Dvarw and it’s a game changer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Befokski

Trusty Kbox 200 & Bravo

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

TheV said:


> One day man. I'm sure you will eventually find a green BB for yourself
> 
> I think The Hulk can manage just about anything I throw at it


I wanna see that Laisimo F4 with the titan 41mm RTA of @Rob Fisher atop the hulk!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TheV

Jengz said:


> I wanna see that Laisimo F4 with the titan 41mm RTA of @Rob Fisher atop the hulk!


   now that sounds like a challenge

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog

TheV said:


> @Bulldog, I found the theme details:
> https://forum.evolvapor.com/files/file/419-material-ish-fire-dna75c-dna250c-optimized/
> It is called Material-ish Fire by SirTimmyTimbit


Thanks @TheV now can you imagine the hell I am going to get when the lawn doesn’t get mowed again this weekend because I will be theme playing. Here’s hoping for a rainy weekend

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Bulldog said:


> Thanks @TheV now can you imagine the hell I am going to get when the lawn doesn’t get mowed again this weekend because I will be theme playing. Here hoping for a rainy weekend


Please don't point the angry SO in my direction. I know nothing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Precision One RTA from Portugal on the CLZ X!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Work desk vape team this morning 

Lemo1, Evod and Reo. 

Only problem is the Lemo needs a refill and the Reo needs a pitstop...






PS - recently have switched to using two Reo bottles on one wick instead of rewicking every bottle - and it's working fine.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Work desk vape team this morning
> 
> Lemo1, Evod and Reo.
> 
> Only problem is the Lemo needs a refill and the Reo needs a pitstop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - recently have switched to using two Reo bottles on one wick instead of rewicking every bottle - and it's working fine.


I like all the Black and Silver!

... is Silver and Black also allowed?

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Stunning @TheV 
Once again - an epic "TheV pic"!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

Amir said:


> Same story with me. Almost sold the mod in less than 24 hours of receiving it (of which I was fasting for 12 hours). I decided to try replay with the Dvarw and it’s a game changer



Is it really such a game changer , been contemplating getting a dual mod for my Dvarw but if it's marginal increase will stick to what I have ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Stunning @TheV
> Once again - an epic "TheV pic"!


Thank you @Silver. I'm struggling to put this setup down...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## craigb

The lineup for today

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Amir

Daniel said:


> Is it really such a game changer , been contemplating getting a dual mod for my Dvarw but if it's marginal increase will stick to what I have ....



What if I told you it’s leaps and bounds apart? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Amir said:


> What if I told you it’s leaps and bounds apart?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



OK I'll try it out on the 75C for myself , NOT that I don't take your word for it 
What build did you run ? Obviously SS Core ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Feeling wurl'dly today. Need something sweet on a chilly Friday morning






Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Frostbite

regularvapeguy said:


> @Frostbite you have equipped me with the best setup I've had to date! Thank you kind sir!
> 
> View attachment 133722


Glad you happy bud! Btw, I found the sleeve

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chicken Dinner! SolarStorm, Dvarw DL and Red Pill with a hot cup of coffee!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

thanks @Gersh !

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## Amir

Daniel said:


> OK I'll try it out on the 75C for myself , NOT that I don't take your word for it
> What build did you run ? Obviously SS Core ?



A full stainless steel 3mm framed staple alien from @smilelykumeenit at roughly .28 ohm

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Office breakfast

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## antonherbst

vicTor said:


> thanks @Gersh !
> 
> View attachment 133859


That red looks good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz

vicTor said:


> thanks @Gersh !
> 
> View attachment 133859


Ja, Rub it in why dont ya

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Carnival

antonherbst said:


> That red looks good.



It really does! Great pair up with a gun metal Zeus!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## McGeezy21



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Goliath en die Dwergie 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Amy

Doing the nic salt pod thing for the last week and a half didn't even crave one stinky after I started with them. Rocking my mi-pod today.





Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Just because u can’t Vape it doesn’t mean u can’t play with it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Carnival

Amy said:


> Doing the nic salt pod thing for the last week and a half didn't even crave one stinky after I started with them. Rocking my mi-pod today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk



Awesome! Loving nic salts as well, they help tremendously.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Dietz said:


> Ja, Rub it in why dont ya



...lol, bro, you got an awesome setup just yesterday !

I hope you enjoying it ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz

vicTor said:


> ...lol, bro, you got an awesome setup just yesterday !
> 
> I hope you enjoying it ?


I am definitely enjoying my new setup! it awsome I must say, buuuuut I stil need a Minikin V2, Its not high end, but its one of my unicorns

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Amir

And a twin theme for the Paranormal because symmetry is everything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 133901


That still is one of the best looking combos on the forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

thank you Mr. Dawood

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Reo Black aka 'Thumper' with a diluted Blackbird menthol blend

My favourite MTL device by a country mile. Instant flavour and steam train throat hit. Glorious. Beautiful. Reliable. Tasty.

By the way, this mod is 'Replay enabled'. It fires the same way each time. Perfectly. The replay function is in my head and hands. Comes with a bit of experience 







PS - not trying to offend the Replay users with my comment above  but seriously, this mod does fire the same way each time, with a bit of experience...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Reo Black aka 'Thumper' with a diluted Blackbird menthol blend
> 
> My favourite MTL device by a country mile. Instant flavour and steam train throat hit. Glorious. Beautiful. Reliable. Tasty.
> 
> By the way, this mod is 'Replay enabled'. It fires the same way each time. Perfectly. The replay function is in my head and hands. Comes with a bit of experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - not trying to offend the Replay users with my comment above  but seriously, this mod does fire the same way each time, with a bit of experience...


How dare you!? 

Haha but seriously though, that is what it is all about... the experience. It is lovely having a device you can pick up and you just know what you are going to get from it. And that Thumper of yours will just keep on going until the end of time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> How dare you!?
> 
> Haha but seriously though, that is what it is all about... the experience. It is lovely having a device you can pick up and you just know what you are going to get from it. And that Thumper of yours will just keep on going until the end of time.



Yip, you right, it does take some experience - and newer vapers may get very frustrated.

But after a while one can tell what the battery level is and how much juice is on the wick
After squonking, the first 3 puffs or so are just perfect, then it tails off for the next 2 or so puffs.
I suppose it would be nice to get an even 5 puffs - and then it stops firing.
I will still try replay at some point because it interests me a lot

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GSM500

It's sucks having a cold, everything you vape tastes like pure VG. Can't taste anything, olfactory must come right.......





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Carnival

Feel better soon! @GSM500

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GSM500

Carnival said:


> Feel better soon! @GSM500


Ta @Carnival

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jengz

GSM500 said:


> It's sucks having a cold, everything you vape tastes like pure VG. Can't taste anything, olfactory must come right.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Ay that’s the worst bud I’m sorry, hit the heavy menthol juices! Menthol with ice and u can cure that cold

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GSM500

Jengz said:


> Ay that’s the worst bud I’m sorry, hit the heavy menthol juices! Menthol with ice and u can cure that cold


Correct, but that's not really my cup of tea. Not a fan of menthol.

But then again, who actually enjoys the taste of their medicine..... 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amy

Exceed edge and some local salts.





Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

My swag that my daughter bought me, had a loose 510 connector and the vendor replaced it today. Apparently its an issue with the silver one. Huge thanks to Evolution Vape. Their customer service is outstanding. Replaced no questions asked. And the only SA vendor i know with the legal requirement of 6 month warranty

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival

Amy said:


> Exceed edge and some local salts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk



Ooooh the Exceed! How’s the vape off it? I tried Fresh Lemonade by Opus and I’m not loving their nic salts. Local is not always lekker. :/ Is Kool any good?


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Thanks @Amir for the twinning themes..
Life is bliss with replay..








Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Amy

Carnival said:


> Ooooh the Exceed! How’s the vape off it? I tried Fresh Lemonade by Opus and I’m not loving their nic salts. Local is not always lekker. :/ Is Kool any good?


The cool is a nice vape for me. It tastes to me like those serbet sweets you get. The minimal salts berry lemonade is an awefull vape to me I don't like it my fiance says it tastes like cat p**. But I have to vape it because I spend my vaping budget for the next two weeks already. The vape of the exceed is great. I love the mouth piece a lot more than the mi-pod and it hits a bit harder that also and flavour is great.Has anyone tried the neon green slushy nic salts?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Carnival

Amy said:


> The cool is a nice vape for me. It tastes to me like those serbet sweets you get. The minimal salts berry lemonade is an awefull vape to me I don't like it my fiance says it tastes like cat p**. But I have to vape it because I spend my vaping budget for the next two weeks already.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk



That’s me right now as well, stuck with Opus nic salts once my Skadi runs out. 

Will be sure to avoid the berry lemonade one! Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Amy said:


> The cool is a nice vape for me. It tastes to me like those serbet sweets you get. The minimal salts berry lemonade is an awefull vape to me I don't like it my fiance says it tastes like cat p**. But I have to vape it because I spend my vaping budget for the next two weeks already. The vape of the exceed is great. I love the mouth piece a lot more than the mi-pod and it hits a bit harder that also and flavour is great.Has anyone tried the neon green slushy nic salts?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


Neon green is next level! If u love a lime slush pupp from the movies, you will absolutely love it! One of my favorites

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Amy

Jengz said:


> Neon green is next level! If u love a lime slush pupp from the movies, you will absolutely love it! One of my favorites


Thanx @Jengz I love those slush puppy! The only crap thing about living in Hatbeespoort is I have to wait till I have trip to Gauteng to pick up vape liquid because all they sell here is chinese crap that makes you sick.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Cold and wet day on the golf course in cape Town






Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Carnival

BioHAZarD said:


> Cold and wet day on the golf course in cape Town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss



That’s a good looking BB! Love the drip tip!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Carnival said:


> That’s a good looking BB! Love the drip tip!


Thanks 
Courtesy of @akhalz

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Calvin Naidoo

Amy said:


> The cool is a nice vape for me. It tastes to me like those serbet sweets you get. The minimal salts berry lemonade is an awefull vape to me I don't like it my fiance says it tastes like cat p**. But I have to vape it because I spend my vaping budget for the next two weeks already. The vape of the exceed is great. I love the mouth piece a lot more than the mi-pod and it hits a bit harder that also and flavour is great.Has anyone tried the neon green slushy nic salts?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


Oh yeah and dem nic salts are tasty.The lime in the slush is good though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

BioHAZarD said:


> Thanks
> Courtesy of @akhalz



They are great tips








Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GerharddP

Friggen sconez man...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Local is lekker

@Halfdaft Customs
@Zister








Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

RenaldoRheeder said:


> They are great tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Agreed


----------



## Amy

Picked up some green slushy nic salts although dont know if this is actual authentic nic salts because it came in a dropper bottle





Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> They are great tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Indeed they are!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

TheV said:


> Indeed they are!


Where can I get some? 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Where can I get some?
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


Speak to @akhalz from Crafted Coils

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

TheV said:


> Speak to @akhalz from Crafted Coils


Thanks @TheV

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

This mod hits well

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Humbolt



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## McGeezy21



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RayDeny

My turbine disassembly companion.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

That's so cool
What is that turbine for @RayDeny ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Silver said:


> That's so cool
> What is that turbine for @RayDeny ?


@Silver that’s a helicopter turbine... @RayDeny is that for a bell chopper

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny

Silver said:


> That's so cool
> What is that turbine for @RayDeny ?



It’s for a Bell 407 @Silver , I’m needing to replace a iffy oil pump that’s not playing the game.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

RayDeny said:


> It’s for a Bell 407 @Silver , I’m needing to replace a iffy oil pump that’s not playing the game.



Ok cool
Hope it goes well so the chopper can fly safely
Probably a bit more complicated than fixing a tough juice flow control on the Skyline. Hehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

RayDeny said:


> It’s for a Bell 407 @Silver , I’m needing to replace a iffy oil pump that’s not playing the game.


@RayDeny porn not allowed here... wow that looks stunning with all that glorious machinery

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

RayDeny said:


> My turbine disassembly companion.
> 
> View attachment 134044



Took me a while to spot the mod - it looked like a part that belonged there 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Took me a while to spot the mod - it looked like a part that belonged there
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Oh that’s the mod? I thought that was the iffy oil pump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Daniel

Sunday flatty preparation

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Compact mode today





Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Sunday is play day. 









Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Sunday is play day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Very nice! How are you finding Replay on the Skyline?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> Very nice! How are you finding Replay on the Skyline?



Absolutely perfect. Did your vape it dry trick and it is just wow 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

TheV said:


> Very nice! How are you finding Replay on the Skyline?





RenaldoRheeder said:


> Absolutely perfect. Did your vape it dry trick and it is just wow
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Replay only works with SS right gents?
I did my firmware update on Friday but wasnt giving me options to save puff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruan0.30

Ill just leave this here... Lol





Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

JurgensSt said:


> Compact mode today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk



That combination looks great @JurgensSt !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Clouds4Days said:


> Replay only works with SS right gents?
> I did my firmware update on Friday but wasnt giving me options to save puff.



Yes - SS needed mate. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Clouds4Days said:


> Replay only works with SS right gents?
> I did my firmware update on Friday but wasnt giving me options to save puff.


It requires a temp sensing component to it. SS by itself will definitely work.
I'm using SS cores wrapped in Ni80 and it is working wonderfully.
Are you on the latest firmware? Are you using a replay enabled theme?
Have you enabled Replay via escribe?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Absolutely perfect. Did your vape it dry trick and it is just wow
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Awesome bud. Glad you are enjoying it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb

Hot lemon curd in the freshly wicked mad dog with some of HRH's special reserve hot chocolate with dark chocolate chip decorations. I have died and gone to heaven.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days

TheV said:


> It requires a temp sensing component to it. SS by itself will definitely work.
> I'm using SS cores wrapped in Ni80 and it is working wonderfully.
> Are you on the latest firmware? Are you using a replay enabled theme?
> Have you enabled Replay via escribe?



Awesome stuff bud. I need to get some SS coil, all I have is Ni80 that's probably why Replay isn't working.

I think it's the latest version as I did the update on Friday , as for Themes I have it set on Default as I know uncle @Rob Fisher initially had problems with Replay because of a custom theme.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Clouds4Days said:


> Awesome stuff bud. I need to get some SS coil, all I have is Ni80 that's probably why Replay isn't working.
> 
> I think it's the latest version as I did the update on Friday , as for Themes I have it set on Default as I know uncle @Rob Fisher initially had problems with Replay because of a custom theme.


Awesome. You should be all good to go with a different coil then 
Just make sure Replay is enabled for the specific Profile that you are using.
Just as a note for the coil options:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Smokie2809

Smok T-PRIV with Dead Rabbit RDA and some amazing strawberry crème brûlèe by Buddha Joose

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

*Skyline *with LIT Sidechick

Just remarkable how good the flavour is on this tank for this juice

Yeah !

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Cor

Really missed the bush some 12mg colossus in the breez and a lekker wisky and gingerale mix in die glas

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## RainstormZA

My Asvape Gabriel mod while the Cylon's batteries are being charged

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

Cor said:


> Really missed the bush some 12mg colossus in the breez and a lekker wisky and gingerale mix in die glas



p.s. - happy birthday !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Happy birthday @Cor! Hope you have had a lekker one!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kabir499

Happy birthday @Cor!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz

Cor said:


> Really missed the bush some 12mg colossus in the breez and a lekker wisky and gingerale mix in die glas


Now Thats how you do a birthday!!
Happy Happs @Cor have a great one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Cor said:


> Really missed the bush some 12mg colossus in the breez and a lekker wisky and gingerale mix in die glas


Where in the bush are you to be able to sit outside? Im in the highveld and freezing my unmentionables off

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Cor

SmokeyJoe said:


> Where in the bush are you to be able to sit outside? Im in the highveld and freezing my unmentionables off


Ime in vivo limpopo lol it never gets cold here hehehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Daniel

Nothing like a cold one on this cold day...

P.S happy happy ou grote @Cor

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amy

Using my pod systems for theblast two weeks. Been enjoying them a lot. The mi-pod is just the cutest thing.





Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS

Amy said:


> Using my pod systems for theblast two weeks. Been enjoying them a lot. The mi-pod is just the cutest thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


tried one on saturday. quite satisfying

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Amy said:


> Using my pod systems for theblast two weeks. Been enjoying them a lot. The mi-pod is just the cutest thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


How u finding that neon green slushy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amy

Jengz said:


> How u finding that neon green slushy?


I am finding it refreshing. It is something a bit different and very good, definitely one of the top salts juices I tried so far. My adv was normally XXX but they don't make that in salts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Optimus Prime

thanks @Rafique tank is 110% !

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## KarlDP



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Pixstar



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Odis O-Atty X and White Armor Mech!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Silent Echo



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 134319
> View attachment 134320
> View attachment 134321
> View attachment 134322


Epic Rob!!!! I was not expecting that monster to find such a good-looking home!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GMJR

Love my new Dead Rabbit

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## TheV

Freshly wicked and Replay running ... The Bae (Mango Custard) tasting wonderful in here!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Replay is a GO!! SS cores fused with Ni80














Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Carnival



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Carnival said:


> View attachment 134349


So elegant!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival

Definitely need to get myself a HE RTA with matching drip tip, for this beauty.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## Rob Fisher

Carnival said:


> View attachment 134471
> 
> 
> Definitely need to get myself a HE RTA with matching drip tip, for this beauty.



How on earth did you get the Dvarw to fit @Carnival? The Brutale has a 22mm catch cup and the Dvarw is 24mm?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> How on earth did you get the Dvarw to fit @Carnival? The Brutale has a 22mm catch cup and the Dvarw is 24mm?



Dvarw clone is 22mm on the MTL version

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival

Amir said:


> Dvarw clone is 22mm on the MTL version



Yes, what Amir said lol. I feel awful putting a clone on top of this beauty, will be getting a HE RTA to go with it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's so cold in Durban this today I had to go outside and find some sun to thaw out with!

Reactions: Like 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## SHiBBY

The DIYdalus v0.1 LOL

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Amir said:


> Dvarw clone is 22mm on the MTL version


The authentic mtl is also 22mm.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Well this is dainty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## kabir499

Excuse my Mrs, She's a bit dirty. 
But rocking my Paddy X Manta !








Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## acorn

Simplicity at it's best, Subox with Coppervape Dvarw MTL, 2.5mm ID, Kanthal 28 AWG, 1.2 Ohm @ 18W





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta

acorn said:


> Simplicity at it's best, Subox with Coppervape Dvarw MTL, 2.5mm ID, Kanthal 28 AWG, 1.2 Ohm @ 18W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


I know where I can find a platinum Subox Mini on special, and I've come soooo close to getting it so many times, what a cracking device!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

Stosta said:


> I know where I can find a platinum Subox Mini on special, and I've come soooo close to getting it so many times, what a cracking device!


It sure is, never let me down, workhorse of note, you wont regret @Stosta

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS

DNA200 With a 4000mah lipo and a druga. 20 wraps 28awg ss316 readimg at 0.5. Coils a bit dirty though








Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

@skola this one is on u bud and wow!!!! This juice with a slight coolness to it is next level amazing! If u like the normal blue milk guys, this had a slight cooling effect and my word the guys at TKO knocked it out the park!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw DL hand check!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Anvil

I never used to be a fan of blacked out setups. But putting a black bottle and black DR SQ on the Cut has transformed it into a real looker, and that Aegis/Zeus combo in black is something special. Couldn't ask for 2 better daily setups.

Reactions: Like 13 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Carnival

Anvil said:


> I never used to be a fan of blacked out setups. But putting a black bottle and black DR SQ on the Cut has transformed it into a real looker, and that Aegis/Zeus combo in black is something special. Couldn't ask for 2 better daily setups.
> 
> View attachment 134641



Love the blue tip to match the blue on the Cut! Very smart looking setups there, awesome!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hotcig aurora with dead rabbit

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Busy busy busy

Cup of Coffee and tobacco vape essential.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## acorn

vicTor said:


> Optimus Prime
> 
> thanks @Rafique tank is 110% !
> 
> View attachment 134243


Snap, My Optimus Prime (Mechanical) 





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor

acorn said:


> Snap, My Optimus Prime (Mechanical)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk



wow, thanks for sharing, the "Real Optimus" !!!

beautiful

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruan0.30

Small and doing what its supposed to do!





Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Rafique

Before




After 




Can't wait to try the 250c and intake later
17:30 has to come quick




Thanks again @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Bulldog

You won't be disappointed @Rafique

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rafique

Bulldog said:


> You won't be disappointed @Rafique



Few more hours @Bulldog, il be replaying like crazy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

SMOK V8 running on BOOYAH Boston choc donut
and on the sideline KANGERTECH SUBVOD MEGA TC running on homemade Bannanna shook !
[yes- bannanna- my spelling ]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

...





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Rafique

Yeah baby

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Rafique said:


> Yeah baby
> 
> View attachment 134731



Sabr for success ️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Cracked out the beast tonight.. Awesome coils and awesome juice








Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SHiBBY

Dropped this build into my Blitzen. Now it's a BLUKSEM!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## clydern

Smoking on my noisey 25mm with goon clone and vandy vape drip tip





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Panzer Tank

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Ruan0.30

I decided to get the intake and some juice @GerritVisagie introduced me to with a @smilelykumeenit alien coil... Omg its good.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver

That mod is very colourful @Hooked !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> That mod is very colourful @Hooked !



Thank you @Silver (I assume it's a compliment!) I love it!! I now have 3 x iJust 3s!!! That was the first one, then I bought a Purple (both of the aforementioned from @BumbleBee The Vape Guy, and last week a Red from Carnival. It's just a fantastic mod!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10

Hooked said:


> Thank you @Silver (I assume it's a compliment!) I love it!! I now have 3 x iJust 3s!!! That was the first one, then I bought a Purple (both of the aforementioned from @BumbleBee The Vape Guy, and last week a Red from Carnival. It's just a fantastic mod!



It is definitely a compliment @Hooked, @Silver is the nicest most considerate person i have ever seen, the man doesn’t have a bad bone in his body by the looks of it  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jm10

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 134832



@Rob Fisher please stop, that SolarStorm haunts my dreams 

On a side note I’m so happy to see a piece of art been used


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

jm10 said:


> It is definitely a compliment @Hooked, @Silver is the nicest most considerate person i have ever seen, the man doesn’t have a bad bone in his body by the looks of it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you @jm10 
Very kind words, much appreciated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

jm10 said:


> @Rob Fisher please stop, that SolarStorm haunts my dreams
> 
> On a side note I’m so happy to see a piece of art been used



Sorry @jm10! It's is only going to get worse... I have a couple more SolarStorms on order... Number #2 leaves Malaysia next week for Durbs!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## jm10

Rob Fisher said:


> Sorry @jm10! It's is only going to get worse... I have a couple more SolarStorms on order... Number #2 leaves Malaysia next week for Durbs!



@Rob Fisher , now thats a way to drop a bomb!!!! When it lands we are doing lunch and i want some pics with the mod, its going to get a bit intermit but she will be treated like a lady i promise


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

What a lovely vape on a sunday morning. Enjoying the profile



@Sash

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

antonherbst said:


> What a lovely vape on a sunday morning. Enjoying the profile
> View attachment 134877
> 
> 
> @Sash



Love the juice - love the presentation - hate the fact that my sample is finished - and that my next pickup is only in August 










Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Armor Mech and O-Atty X! Chicken Dinner setup!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Jp1905

A gorgeous hand check from yesterday...not my mod but I have permission to brag with it!

Juma Holy, ti Flave 22...man this is what dreams are made of...for me anyways!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

REO Silver was rewicked last night. 

Am vaping Vape Elixir's Pure Tobacco 12mg nicced up a bit and some menthol added. 

Gosh it's glorious

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> REO Silver was rewicked last night.
> 
> Am vaping Vape Elixir's Pure Tobacco 12mg nicced up a bit and some menthol added.
> 
> Gosh it's glorious


Thumper V2 in training?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## antonherbst

Love the creme from Majestic vapor. @Sash has really mixed a nice cookie

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> Thumper V2 in training?



Definitely @antonherbst !
Thumper 2 in the making. Just can't get enough of thumper 1 (Reo Black) so am turning Reo Silver into a tobacco thumping machine too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KarlDP

antonherbst said:


> Love the creme from Majestic vapor. @Sash has really mixed a nice cookie
> View attachment 134980



From who is this juice available to order?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr.Bredo



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 13


----------



## antonherbst

KarlDP said:


> From who is this juice available to order?


You are welcome to contact the person in my post @Sash in pm and he will glably help with finding a shop that stocks his product line

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Dr.Bredo said:


> View attachment 135008


That is pretty and you are going to enjoy that vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dr.Bredo

Freehand S X NarCa

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## jm10

A big shout out to @Rob Fisher for this mod and rdta, feels kinda special having one of your mods, with 50/50 red pill I’m over chuffed  shot allot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Asif

Dr.Bredo said:


> Freehand S X NarCa
> View attachment 135009


Nice mod. How much did you pay.


----------



## Asif

If I may ask.


----------



## Dr.Bredo

Asif said:


> If I may ask.


Paid R5500 for the mod & R8000 for the RDA

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asif

Dr.Bredo said:


> Paid R5500 for the mod & R8000 for the RDA


sorry to ask but wanted to know whats the value of a second hand one? you mean R800 right? or are being sarcastic lol


----------



## Dr.Bredo

Asif said:


> sorry to ask but wanted to know whats the value of a second hand one? you mean R800 right? or are being sarcastic lol


R5500 second hand, not being sarcastic R8k for brand new NarCa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

Asif said:


> sorry to ask but wanted to know whats the value of a second hand one? you mean R800 right? or are being sarcastic lol


R8000 is about right for a NarCa

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Asif

Dr.Bredo said:


> R5500 second hand, not being sarcastic R8k for brand new NarCa



Thank you. I ordered a new one so was just curious. lol 
Jor thats hectic. Def out of my league. Is it worth the 8k?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr.Bredo

Asif said:


> Thank you. I ordered a new one so was just curious. lol
> Jor thats hectic. Def out of my league. Is it worth the 8k?


Actually have not vaped it yet but I've heard really good things.. I'm waiting to put a special juice in there before I try it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asif

Dr.Bredo said:


> Actually have not vaped it yet but I've heard really good things.. I'm waiting to put a special juice in there before I try it



I have been checking google and i think congratulations are in order for finding a Narca. I still cant believe the price lol. Yeah better make it a good one. Enjoy......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just to be clear... the R8k being spoken about for the NarCa is the FLIPPER price and it's certainly not worth that! There are very rich people who will pay anything for rare and hard to get items... it's just silly! The White Armor LE I got in Stuttgart is selling on the auction site for $1,600 which is way more than double what I paid for it.

The recommended retail for a NarDa is $99 and I doubt the NarCa is much more than that!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Informative 4


----------



## Dr.Bredo

Asif said:


> I have been checking google and i think congratulations are in order for finding a Narca. I still cant believe the price lol. Yeah better make it a good one. Enjoy......


Thanks bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just confirmed... the NarCa's RRP is $129.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Asif

Rob Fisher said:


> Just to be clear... the R8k being spoken about for the NarCa is the FLIPPER price and it's certainly not worth that! There are very rich people who will pay anything for rare and hard to get items... it's just silly! The White Armor LE I got in Stuttgart is selling on the auction site for $1,600 which is way more than double what I paid for it.
> 
> The recommended retail for a NarDa is $99 and I doubt the NarCa is much more than that!




yes i have seen the price for the narda, Thats why i couldn't believe the price. These items goes for these prices because there is a deamand. I'm all for high end products but R8000 is a bit hectic for an rda. With regards to the Armor mech, i have given up on looking for one for that specific reason.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asif

Rob Fisher said:


> Just confirmed... the NarCa's RRP is $129.



Thanx for the info @Rob Fisher.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

Loving these 2 setups

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

This juice is miraculous. It seemed fitting that the Pharaoh take the Arabic Oasis 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Can't let this go





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

Fatalities in action! Mad over hang on the squid but just to test! This Rta is next level!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## antonherbst

Good morning vape family

May you all have a creme kind of day.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Cobrali

Good morning!

In my hand lays the Kaonashi x Gloomtem with some good juice! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Tashy

Loving my new well deserved setup! Asmodus Lustro & Savour MTL RTA. Thanks @Dietz

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Nostalgic vape for me today









Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Eid squad at the ready 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 13


----------



## Roodt

Amir said:


> Eid squad at the ready
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Soooooo jelly of the therion, especially in the colour you have. Nice one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

My current collection

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 10


----------



## aktorsyl

Rotating between 2 setups tonight:

1) DR24 with a hands dritip on the old Predator
2) Hadaly with a Nautilus driptip on the Fuchai squonker

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan

Thoroughly enjoying this QP designs Juggerknot RTA!!! Taruto is just going dowwwwwn inside this thing literally and figuratively hahaha!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Zebeebee

First time I bought Jam Monster to see what the hype's about

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Bush Vaper

Man I love this mod, and the intake has forced my zeus into a pitstop. Intake has waaayyy smoother airflow imo

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## KarlDP

Bush Vaper said:


> Man I love this mod, and the intake has forced my zeus into a pitstop. Intake has waaayyy smoother airflow imo
> View attachment 135396


Wow awesome setup.. My Squid is on its way from the sirs. Cant wait

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amy

SAVapeGear said:


> My current collection
> 
> View attachment 135306


What is the second black sexy mod on the left? It is very beautiful.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

Amy said:


> What is the second black sexy mod on the left? It is very beautiful.


It is a CLZ XQ Squonker from Finland.Thanks very much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wapari Pine Cone and Kayfun Five²

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Tashy said:


> Loving my new well deserved setup! Asmodus Lustro & Savour MTL RTA. Thanks @Dietz
> 
> View attachment 135258



Lovely photos @Tashy - with the glimmer of the sun

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

And so it begins. Eid Mubarak to all my Muslim brothers and sisters. May you have a joyous one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7


----------



## Ruwaid

Amir said:


> And so it begins. Eid Mubarak to all my Muslim brothers and sisters. May you have a joyous one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you brother...same to you and everyone else!! Have a blessed day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## clydern

I got this baby today. So inlove with it . Rogue mech with comp lyfe RDA





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Round 2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Going fishing mods for tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Flava



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Bulldog

Tight lines @Rob Fisher 
Pics or you didn't catch anything.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Crittilian23

Cricket 2 and U-boat combo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS

Local is lekker as @KZOR said. love this mod

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS

Forgot to add the pic





Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> Round 2
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Such great photos @Amir
This one and the previous one
Wow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Such great photos @Amir
> This one and the previous one
> Wow



Vape and prayer... my two calming mechanisms 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Pleasantly suprised by the intense flavour on the zeusdualrta. It rocks bakery vapes aswell as ICED juices ..





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## ACRECCE

Gotta agree


JsPLAYn said:


> Pleasantly suprised by the intense flavour on the zeusdualrta. It rocks bakery vapes aswell as ICED juices ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Gotta agree. The Zeus is amazing. Got the single coil but the flavour is just WOW
Especially on Strawberry Cheesecake, Banana Moon Pie & my "Grape Vape Ice"

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## delon

BumbleBee said:


> OK, that's pretty cool

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## delon

Smok Majesty/DJV rta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## delon

delon said:


> Smok Majesty/DJV rta

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## delon

Daily use...Voopoo Drag/Ammit single

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

go Germany !!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

So the makeover is finally done... @Vaughn here we go...









Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Siam Mods Drip Tip on the O-Atty X on the Armor Mech LE!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> So the makeover is finally done... @Vaughn here we go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


Very very nice bud. The combo works well together! Those panels came out excellent

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

TheV said:


> Very very nice bud. The combo works well together! Those panels came out excellent


Patience is key 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some love for the Hussar The End RTA on the Bar V3 today!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Some Hadeon & Limelight with a dash of half-steeped Irish Coffee ala @Andre. Already tasting divine 








Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Some Hadeon & Limelight with a dash of half-steeped Irish Coffee ala @Andre. Already tasting divine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


That is a great combo! ... and the juice sounds fantastic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> That is a great combo! ... and the juice sounds fantastic



Thank you @TheV. It is the first time that I am mixing this recipe from @Andre, but I have tasted it before and realy enjoyed it. 

I'm spending a lot more time mixing at the moment. 

This is my other setup for today - you might recognize the Kodama. Sampling another mix - Custard Cupcake (fully steeped). 









Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Thank you @TheV. It is the first time that I am mixing this recipe from @Andre, but I have tasted it before and realy enjoyed it.
> 
> I'm spending a lot more time mixing at the moment.
> 
> This is my other setup for today - you might recognize the Kodama. Sampling another mix - Custard Cupcake (fully steeped).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


I do indeed recognize that Kodama 
Really glad to see it being put to good use! Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## McGeezy21



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## McGeezy21



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Some Hadeon & Limelight with a dash of half-steeped Irish Coffee ala @Andre. Already tasting divine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



That looks and sounds amazing @RenaldoRheeder !!!!
How are you enjoying the limelight?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Silver said:


> That looks and sounds amazing @RenaldoRheeder !!!!
> How are you enjoying the limelight?



Enjoying every bit of it. The most comfortable of all my mods. It just fits so perfectly in my hand and the switch and the sqounk bottle is perfectly placed for use










Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Those limelights certainly are in the limelight @RenaldoRheeder !
Such gorgeous mods

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Silver said:


> Those limelights certainly are in the limelight @RenaldoRheeder !
> Such gorgeous mods



If you haven't yet, you should try it. If not before VapeCon then I'll bring with anyway 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## craigb



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

The ideal travel companion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## Anvil

Amir said:


> The ideal travel companion
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I never get tired of looking at pics of this BB... What a stunner.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Mahir

Had this mod for a few weeks now I can say I'm very impressed. Definitely worth the price tag! Thanks Mr Tony B

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Amir

Anvil said:


> I never get tired of looking at pics of this BB... What a stunner.



Thank you... you’re making me blush 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Another of @Andre's recipes (Iced Coffee) paired with one of the Reos - seemed like the appropriate pairing









Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

So what is better than the Reo?
.
.
.
The pair of Reos and the @hands tip has finally found the perfect home on the second atty 










Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## UzziTherion

Say Hello To My Little Friends

Scareface Limelight x Haku Venna and Majestic Creme

Couldn’t have found a better choose to break in my new atty

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Nothing beats a sunny winter's day in Koringberg. The smell of wet soil, glistening fresh green growth all around, river fog in the background, body warming sunshine, birds rejoicing....as enjoyable as Mr Hardwick's Easy As Pie, apple pie in the Rose V3 on the Pico.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 12


----------



## Amir

Thank you @Zeki Hilmi it’s such a looker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Rafique

Reloads still my favourite looking and flavour dual coil, zeus dual not far behind

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## New vaper1

Got my study buddies with me

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## KarlDP



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## BumbleBee

New vaper1 said:


> Got my study buddies with me
> View attachment 135939


I think I see why you're having problems with burnt coils, the Liqua and Fantasi are fakes

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## New vaper1

BumbleBee said:


> I think I see why you're having problems with burnt coils, the Liqua and Fantasi are fakes


I've never used the fantasi or liqua in the swag yet ...so far I've only been vaping kushman and also the krypton fusion in it ....the I just s I use the other flavours ...but the swag and I just 3 I've never put and will not put those in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 135955



Pity it can't be like full full though...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Amir said:


> Thank you @Zeki Hilmi it’s such a looker
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always a pleasure and happy you are enjoying it

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheFrozenRogue

Does sitting at work drinking a Corona count?  

VCIGO Moon Box with a Tornado Nano RDA, vaping Mr Hardwick's Bombshell.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Picked up this morning. Puma from Vapor Storm. OBS fits nicely on top





Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Anvil

Finally got home and got to try out the new Steam Tuners tank on the Dvarw. Looks absolutely stunning and I have caught myself zoning out a few times already just sitting and watching the wicks make bubbles...

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## Pixstar



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Classic one @Pixstar !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

I didn't think much of this juice the first time that I tried it, but now I can't get enough of it!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

This Kylin mini is going on day 3 with the red pill...





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

KZOR said:


> View attachment 135992


What mod is that ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> What mod is that ?


Rage dual battery squonker

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

KZOR said:


> View attachment 135992



It has a medieval look to it 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## UzziTherion

ScarFace with my ScarFace and the Haku Venna

Chill time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Asif

UzziTherion said:


> ScarFace with my ScarFace and the Haku Venna
> 
> Chill time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The rda looks good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Asif said:


> The rda looks good.



Haku Venna my bru, awesome RDA, just got it, one of only 4 in the country, big step up from the Phenom and Cruiser, flavor is amazing and just the right air flow for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bar V3 with Dvarw MTL and Steam Tuners Cap with Siam Mods Drip tip and Red Pill inside!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Lol @Rob Fisher - the way you rattled that off it would make no sense to a non-vaper.
Haha

*Bar V3 with Dvarw MTL and Steam Tuners Cap with Siam Mods Drip tip and Red Pill inside!*

I think a non-vaper would think you are rattling off some gibberish and that you have lost your marbles....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## aktorsyl

Silver said:


> Lol @Rob Fisher - the way you rattled that off it would make no sense to a non-vaper.
> Haha
> 
> *Bar V3 with Dvarw MTL and Steam Tuners Cap with Siam Mods Drip tip and Red Pill inside!*
> 
> I think a non-vaper would think you are rattling off some gibberish and that you have lost your marbles....


Non-vapers already get the wrong idea when you say "drip tip".

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

aktorsyl said:


> Non-vapers already get the wrong idea when you say "drip tip".



I know what you mean @aktorsyl 

"Does your tip drip?"

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## aktorsyl

Silver said:


> I know what you mean @aktorsyl
> 
> "Does your tip drip?"


"No, I've got a red pill inside".

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver

aktorsyl said:


> "No, I've got a red pill inside".





@Oupa - check this out

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Bulldog



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Waine

As a "Ballie", I can safely say I have settled on the MTL vibe as my preferred style of vaping. I enjoy plain, unadulterated "tobacco" flavoured juices, which are hard to come by in my neck of the woods.

Having said that, I will still partake in the conventional clouds I enjoyed when I started vaping.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Tai

Andre said:


> Nothing beats a sunny winter's day in Koringberg. The smell of wet soil, glistening fresh green growth all around, river fog in the background, body warming sunshine, birds rejoicing....as enjoyable as Mr Hardwick's Easy As Pie, apple pie in the Rose V3 on the Pico.


Glad to see the Rose is serving you well @Andre

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Tai said:


> Glad to see the Rose is serving you well @Andre


Awesome flavour. And it takes a ceramic wick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

SolarStorm with Dvarw and Steam Tuners Cap and next to my new favourite coffee cup!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## tool

MTL weapon of choice. Chopped Flash e Vapor, modded Pico...

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## Waine

Red Pill...Withoubt doubt...my non MTL go-to. Nothing tops it...





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Morning coffee and tobacco MTL - with pen and mouse 

Lots of work ahead...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Class


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger

This is a combo that is going to be hard to beat, Reo blue with Ghoul rda and some TBCO Arabic Oasis, man it’s goooooodddd.



@Hooked , this was the juice I was referring to, coffee tobacco!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Problem... Sorted





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Problem... Sorted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


Wait, is that a glass tank? Tell us more!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## tool

Steamtuners Tank on Flash e Vapor V4, Yosen Alphafox Mini Bolt.
---
Still waiting for my Dvarw to complete my minimod, will be 2cm shorter than this one with the same 3,5ml capacity.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Andre said:


> Wait, is that a glass tank? Tell us more!


Okay so since both the tanks on my DL n both On my MTL frosted tanks started developing hairline cracks I went on a search for a glass that fits.. I know as per jai haze the ijoy captain bubble glass fits but was very difficult to find.. I also know Brent from bearded makes them out of acrylic but the cos is too high for another acrylic so I found this.. NRG 5ml tank.. Still on a hunt for a 22mm that'll fit the MTL 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Okay so since both the tanks on my DL n both On my MTL frosted tanks started developing hairline cracks I went on a search for a glass that fits.. I know as per jai haze the ijoy captain bubble glass fits but was very difficult to find.. I also know Brent from bearded makes them out of acrylic but the cos is too high for another acrylic so I found this.. NRG 5ml tank.. Still on a hunt for a 22mm that'll fit the MTL
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


Thank you. I only have the MTL tanks. Looking forward to a successful hunt!


----------



## Asif

BLISS ..... Enough said

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JsPLAYn

Smoothest airflow on a rta with rda flavour now I'm a happy chappy once again lol .. oh and the juice @mrhardwicks this is a winner





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe

tool said:


> Steamtuners Tank on Flash e Vapor V4, Yosen Alphafox Mini Bolt.
> ---
> Still waiting for my Dvarw to complete my minimod, will be 2cm shorter than this one with the same 3,5ml capacity.
> 
> View attachment 136199


Where did you get the Yosen if I may ask?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Ares Ultron HHA with a DIY Lemon Meringue juice today. This was my first Stabwood Mod and was gifted to me by my wife










Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SHiBBY

I need a green onnie and trucker cap to match all this jade resin now  Haven't used a dripper in some time, but I must say this Recoil is proper nice. Giving the Blitzen a break for a moment.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RayDeny

Some OG Goon loving.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## tool

SmokeyJoe said:


> Where did you get the Yosen if I may ask?



I don't remember exactly, I guess it was at efun.top, but it seems to be sold out everywhere.
As an alternative, check out the Lost Vape Coral, pretty small, DNA60, 18500 batteries. These are not my favourite batteries, but between 8-10W I can use some Panasonic 2000mAh, everything above that requires higher amp rating, but the tradeoff will be a lower mAh.
I build my MTL tanks with 28g Kanthal, 6 1/2 wraps, 2mm ID, this works like a charm between 8-10W, so I get pretty decent batterylife out of the mod. Yesterday I had around 700 puffs, thats damn good for such a small setup. The Coral will be next on my list, I made my peace with the 18500s.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

UzziTherion said:


> Class
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dibs on the Vette

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Resistance said:


> Dibs on the Vette
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk



Duly noted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today a bit of brass and engraving with the Stratum Limited Edition with the Dvarw DL on top!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Thats proper pretty Rob!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mahir

Wow that mod is stunning! @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

After looooong weeks of strenuous work... we are off to the Holy lands! Amped! Got the breeze 2 for company

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos

Sitting by the fireplace because I'm in shorts.....
@Rob Fisher rambling style:

Custom polished bliss with bomber pro v2 mosfet with a narda and a black slam cap with mad man inside

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> Sitting by the fireplace because I'm in shorts.....
> @Rob Fisher rambling style:
> 
> Custom polished bliss with bomber pro v2 mosfet with a narda and a black slam cap with mad man inside
> View attachment 136346



How do you polish?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> How do you polish?


About 3 hours of work with micro mesh pads. Stay at 2000 grit and work to 24 000 grit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> About 3 hours of work with micro mesh pads. Stay at 2000 grit and work to 24 000 grit.



This sounds like a job for Superman (runs into phone-booth and removes shirt).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35

Stunning!


Rob Fisher said:


> Today a bit of brass and engraving with the Stratum Limited Edition with the Dvarw DL on top!
> View attachment 136311
> View attachment 136312
> View attachment 136313
> View attachment 136314



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mattis from Fury Woodworks and Dvarw MTL

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## clydern

My babies for the day. I find this BF RDA actually banging with flavour. Shout-out to vape lab Kuils River for hooking me up.





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Raindance

clydern said:


> My babies for the day. I find this BF RDA actually banging with flavour. Shout-out to vape lab Kuils River for hooking me up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Where in Kuilsrivier are they situated @clydern?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

Raindance said:


> Where in Kuilsrivier are they situated @clydern?
> 
> Regards


85 Van Riebeeck Rd, Kuils River, Cape Town, 7580
. 


Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

This.......

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## clydern

Captain Chaos said:


> This.......
> 
> View attachment 136373


How's the flavour on the zues buddy ?

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Chaos

clydern said:


> How's the flavour on the zues buddy ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


It is fantastic. I love my Zeus.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Anvil

Rob Fisher said:


> Mattis from Fury Woodworks and Dvarw MTL
> View attachment 136360


Another beaut in your collection uncle Rob. What battery size does that take? It looks a bit bigger than your normal arsenal of Solar Storms and CLZs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Visiting in laws so need something to wash down that bitter taste lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 11


----------



## Silver

Lol @Amir 

But i love the panels on that BB!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Lol @Amir
> 
> But i love the panels on that BB!



It really is something special... very eye catching. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique

Watching people play slots

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

A Scotchman, an Irishman, and and Australian walk into a bar....










Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Nothing new same old same old.lux +tobhino fruit diy.
Ol16 menthol tbcO diy dl style cap





Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Halfdaft

RenaldoRheeder said:


> A Scotchman, an Irishman, and and Australian walk into a bar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



And the bar man asked: "what is this, some kind of joke?"

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Amir

Rafique said:


> Watching people play slots
> 
> View attachment 136401



Just watching ey? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

Amir said:


> Just watching ey?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lol yip, went with friends. I don't like the machines

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Reo Blue has come off the bench and is back in action...

With the Nuppin v1 

Vaping Iced Widow by The Chefs Special Sauce. Lovely cool Tobacco vape. 

Gosh the Nuppin is good. Crystal clear and crisp with 28g duals. So glad I got it up and running again

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Just have to say again, the Nuppin is amazing 

Haven't vaped on it in ages. Forgot just how good it is. 

Big salute to this atty. With the 'Odin tip' it works like a charm and is very comfortable.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## GSM500

Silver said:


> Reo Blue has come off the bench and is back in action...
> 
> With the Nuppin v1
> 
> Vaping Iced Widow by The Chefs Special Sauce. Lovely cool Tobacco vape.
> 
> Gosh the Nuppin is good. Crystal clear and crisp with 28g duals. So glad I got it up and running again


Fantastic tobacco vape, I just prefer the mint free version.





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

SolarStorm, Dvarw DL, Steam Tuners Tank, Siam Mods Tip and R2D2 Mug with coffee inside!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

The Hotcig hosting the Siren today. Relaxing at home Sunday 









Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## McGeezy21



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Amir

Rafique said:


> Lol yip, went with friends. I don't like the machines



That doesn’t sound very convincing lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Reo Blue has come off the bench and is back in action...
> 
> With the Nuppin v1
> 
> Vaping Iced Widow by The Chefs Special Sauce. Lovely cool Tobacco vape.
> 
> Gosh the Nuppin is good. Crystal clear and crisp with 28g duals. So glad I got it up and running again



Looks slick man... look into 28g ss though... more wraps and lower resistance instead of parallels or duals 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Clearing out my vape cave i found my long lost cloud cap for my ol16

How I’ve missed u

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> Looks slick man... look into 28g ss though... more wraps and lower resistance instead of parallels or duals
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks @Amir
I need to try SS in the Nuppin
Got the 28g kanthal duals right a long time ago - and they stuck

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

incredible_hullk said:


> View attachment 136441
> Clearing out my vape cave i found my long lost cloud cap for my ol16
> 
> How I’ve missed u



classic atty that!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Droid with Vapor Giant V4 on top! Outstanding combo that will never be sold!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Friep

Quick stop. 900km to go.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Daniel

Nice day outside thinks it's time for a Braai

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

incredible_hullk said:


> View attachment 136441
> Clearing out my vape cave i found my long lost cloud cap for my ol16
> 
> How I’ve missed u


Did you buy that cap Bud

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Friep said:


> Quick stop. 900km to go.
> View attachment 136447


Knysna???
Looks lekka there

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Resistance said:


> Did you buy that cap Bud
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


I did abt year and half ago

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Thanks @Amir
> I need to try SS in the Nuppin
> Got the 28g kanthal duals right a long time ago - and they stuck



Sometimes change isn’t always good... but you’ll never really know until you try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

incredible_hullk said:


> View attachment 136441
> Clearing out my vape cave i found my long lost cloud cap for my ol16
> 
> How I’ve missed u


I had to make 1.couldnt find any






Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

incredible_hullk said:


> I did abt year and half ago


Point me in that direction please

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Resistance said:


> Point me in that direction please
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


Got it from savapegear when he brought it in ... check on European sites like intaste.de maybe they have stock

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

Good bye SA for now.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

enjoy it @Friep !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vilaishima

DIY mango and pale ale...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hot.chillie35

There is nothing like glass





Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2


----------



## SAVapeGear



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 13


----------



## Bulldog

Amazing Pic @SAVapeGear

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

SAVapeGear said:


> View attachment 136535


DAM ,OOH and WOW does not do it justice, that is absabloodylutely magnificent.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## tool

If Ridley Scott would make a movie about vaping, this thing would be the main actor. Stunning!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another Steam Tuners uplift! This time it's the Vapor Giant V5S.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Amir said:


> (runs into phone-booth and removes shirt).


Oh sure, when you do it, it's Superman. When I do it, I get arrested.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Steam Tuners doing what they do best! That's doing uplifts for tanks! Dvarw DL, Vapor Giant V5S and Taifun GT4!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

SAVapeGear said:


> View attachment 136535



Superb photo @SAVapeGear !
Looks fantastic

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Steam Tuners doing what they do best! That's doing uplifts for tanks! Dvarw DL, Vapor Giant V5S and Taifun GT4!
> View attachment 136553



It looks very pretty @Rob Fisher !!!
So many options and upgrades - I am so confused! Lol

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

SAVapeGear said:


> View attachment 136535


Awesome next to the Disco lights

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Asif

antonherbst said:


> View attachment 136601



Awesome mod, i saw it on your facebook post. Is that the one you were waiting for?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Voyeur and O-Atty X! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst

Asif said:


> Awesome mod, i saw it on your facebook post. Is that the one you were waiting for?


Yes that is it. And super glad about the outcome.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS

Vilaishima said:


> DIY mango and pale ale...


jack black weiss is an awesome beer. will have to try out the pale ale when i drink again

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Asif said:


> Awesome mod, i saw it on your facebook post. Is that the one you were waiting for?


Yes it was and i am super happy about how it came out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima

SSSSMARCUSSSSS said:


> jack black weiss is an awesome beer. will have to try out the pale ale when i drink again
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



Not a big weiss fan myself. I brew my own beer as well and tend to stick to heavier styles like pale/amber ale, IPA and stout. What I can say is that the mango does seem to complement ale really well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> It looks very pretty @Rob Fisher !!!
> So many options and upgrades - I am so confused! Lol



The Taifun GT IV with the Steam Tuners tank reduces the capacity slightly but improves the look no end. It beats most other RTA's. <-- Still prefer my Dvarw DL.

The Vapor Giant V5S with the Steam Tuners tank also improves the look but for me also the draw for some reason it more restricted which is a good thing because it was too open for me before... I think that the bigger coil (3mm) and more cotton had more to do with it... but now it's being used and not in the display cabinet. It beats most other RTA's. <-- Still prefer my Dvarw.

The Dvarw DL with the Steam Tuners tank really improves the look as well but reduces the capacity a little as well... the only negative with this setup is the tank can be really hard to unscrew to refill but the looks outweigh that issue so that is my go-to setup on a SolarStorm. 

Then we have the O-Atty X RDA which I really really like as far as RDA's go and it's now sitting on my Voyeur Squonker. I haven't squonked this much since my REO days!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS

ipa wise i have a favourite as well. bomber ipa. im too impatient to brew myself


Vilaishima said:


> Not a big weiss fan myself. I brew my own beer as well and tend to stick to heavier styles like pale/amber ale, IPA and stout. What I can say is that the mango does seem to complement ale really well.



Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Custom BB Case, simple, practical and oh so classy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Amir

UzziTherion said:


> Custom BB Case, simple, practical and oh so classy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Looks neat. I need one of those for when I travel with my BB. going for hajj soon and I really need to protect the BB 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

UzziTherion said:


> Custom BB Case, simple, practical and oh so classy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@UzziTherion - where did you get that custom BB case if I may ask?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

antonherbst said:


> View attachment 136601


That is one beautiful mod..

Many happy vapes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Amir said:


> Looks neat. I need one of those for when I travel with my BB. going for hajj soon and I really need to protect the BB
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I can arrange another group buy on SAVAGE if you want one my brother, PM Me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UzziTherion

Silver said:


> @UzziTherion - where did you get that custom BB case if I may ask?



I did a group buy on our Facebook Group SAVAGE @Silver, if you like I can arrange another one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Voyeur and Skyfall.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Voyeur and Skyfall.
> View attachment 136696



Sounds like a good James Bond movie

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## RayDeny

Having a Mech day today. Man I love Mech’s.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Amir

RayDeny said:


> Having a Mech day today. Man I love Mech’s.
> 
> View attachment 136726



I love that tiny one on the right

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RayDeny

Amir said:


> I love that tiny one on the right



The titanium drip stick from Ohman mods, very nice little mech, I have a few caps including a titanium one inbound from him as well. Once they are here I will do a short review and show and tell.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Fuchai squonker with the Recurve and a hands 510 driptip:
(Wiener Vape's custard in there)

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## JsPLAYn

What a stunner 





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

JsPLAYn said:


> What a stunner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


How is this mod so far for you?? Been looking at getting one for myself

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Nadim_Paruk said:


> How is this mod so far for you?? Been looking at getting one for myself


So far so good.. its definitely a looker but power delivery is on point  so far so good for me

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## davedes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## antonherbst

What an amazing mod. I am a happy chap and this has taken the new first position in my vape family but not the only mod i vape on. The gloom is still in rotation.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Bush Vaper

I honestly cant put this mod down. Solid as a brick outhouse lol

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Spyro

RayDeny said:


> Having a Mech day today. Man I love Mech’s.
> 
> View attachment 136726



What's that little guy called?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Bush Vaper said:


> View attachment 136872
> I honestly cant put this mod down. Solid as a brick outhouse lol



Awesome @Bush Vaper 
What mod is that?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Spyro said:


> What's that little guy called?



@Spyro - he answered it in a post one or two below the photo one



RayDeny said:


> The titanium drip stick from Ohman mods, very nice little mech, I have a few caps including a titanium one inbound from him as well. Once they are here I will do a short review and show and tell.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

SolarStorm, Vapor Giant V5S with Steam Tuners Cap and Siam Tip and Red Pill inside with the R2D2 Mug full of coffee!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> SolarStorm, Vapor Giant V5S with Steam Tuners Cap and Siam Tip and Red Pill inside with the R2D2 Mug full of coffee!
> View attachment 136895


While Baby Choo looks on in disgust...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Monark and O-Atty X

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## hot.chillie35

A real beauty

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Skyfall and Armor LE

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

For the second part of my journey, just left Makkah in Saudi and en rout to Medina... my luggage was left at Or Thambo so for 3 days I had nothing but the breeze 2 and boy am I happy I chose this device as my travel companion!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Jengz said:


> View attachment 136971
> 
> For the second part of my journey, just left Makkah in Saudi and en rout to Medina... my luggage was left at Or Thambo so for 3 days I had nothing but the breeze 2 and boy am I happy I chose this device as my travel companion!


Remember us in your prayers brother!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> Skyfall and Armor LE
> View attachment 136969
> View attachment 136970


That tip looks the business end of amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

antonherbst said:


> That tip looks the business end of amazing.



Yip since your boet stopped making tips I was lucky enough to find Siam Mods in the UK and the chap makes some brilliant tips!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip since your boet stopped making tips I was lucky enough to find Siam Mods in the UK and the chap makes some brilliant tips!


That is a pity but glad you found a replacement. 

He is something special that i dont always talk about. 

But that pure white tip is beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Bush Vaper

Silver said:


> Awesome @Bush Vaper
> What mod is that?


Its a double barrel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antonherbst

Still to much love for this combo.

Corporate responsibilities having me locked in an office today that does not allow smoking so i have to do it out side in this nice warm weather.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

EDC.. One of the best locally made nic salts out there..






Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

antonherbst said:


> Still to much love for this combo.
> 
> Corporate responsibilities having me locked in an office today that does not allow smoking so i have to do it out side in this nice warm weather.



Smoking ??!!! really dude ? LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Daniel said:


> Smoking ??!!! really dude ? LOL


Yes. The client sees both options as smoking. Does not matter if my gear smells like “Melk” they see it as smoking. So i must do it outside.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wilco

Vaporesso Revenger with Ammit 25 rocking a mohawk at 62Watts!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## New vaper1

I landed up getting a hand me down kit from a family member and I must say im impressed with this kit for being as small as it is but I have this leak issue on the tank ....is this something that smok tanks are known for ?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS

New vaper1 said:


> View attachment 137021
> 
> I landed up getting a hand me down kit from a family member and I must say im impressed with this kit for being as small as it is but I have this leak issue on the tank ....is this something that smok tanks are known for ?
> View attachment 137021


yes they do leak

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

I'm shocked I haven't seen more hype surrounding this modfather tank.. its a helluva good vape, versatility is amazing and flava on point and best of all is the direct coil cooling .. .. like an rda





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Jakes147



Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 3


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Petrus said:


> View attachment 137089


Phew, that awoke some unexpected FOMO in me. The one is a Paddy creation and the other?
I need both!

Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Petrus

Raindance said:


> Phew, that awoke some unexpected FOMO in me. The one is a Paddy creation and the other?
> I need both!
> 
> Regards


Hehe, jaaa, both workhorses, the other is a Tmod . Basically the same as a CC Classic. I bought it in the days @Rob Fisher made me drool about a CC

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Daniel said:


> Smoking ??!!! really dude ? LOL


Lol same here. Best to respect non smokers and non vapers by doing it outside. One of the guys I work with said the smokers that work with us need to convert to vaping. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Same thing happend to me on my Vega atty in my shirt pocket.only problem is I have to replace the complete tank


Jakes147 said:


> View attachment 137069









Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabs

I love this juice








Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Going out setup... 15ml of Red Pill in the pocket... BB as back up... Dvarw SolarStorm... wallet! Later Peeps... off to the Drummond Market!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## GSM500

My companion for a fly fishing getaway. Loaded with an awesome wooded tobacco @ 12mg. Loving the good life in Dullstroom!!!








Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Petrus

@Stosta, this one is for you my friend. Blonde.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Petrus

And I continue to taste.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> And I continue to taste.
> View attachment 137217



@Petrus you are in my seat!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw filled up with Red Pill and ready to go!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RayDeny

Resistance said:


> Same thing happend to me on my Vega atty in my shirt pocket.only problem is I have to replace the complete tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk



Where in CT are you, I have a old vaga tank I don’t use anymore that you are welcome too.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## McGeezy21



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Petrus said:


> @Stosta, this one is for you my friend. Blonde.
> View attachment 137212


I can almost taste it! Nice one @Petrus !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

All I was missing was a coffee vape!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Jp1905

Still remains one of my favourites


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Raindance

Jp1905 said:


> Still remains one of my favourites
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


RBG?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yaasir

Went from dual to single (for now). So far definitely better battery life, not too sure yet if I compromised on the flavour

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

OMG! Class all the way! The Vicious Ant Spade DNA75C!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## McGeezy21



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG! Class all the way! The Vicious Ant Spade DNA75C!
> View attachment 137336



It's such a beautiful mod... Dibs

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rafique

Amir said:


> It's such a beautiful mod... Dibs



I think we need some sort of Dibs icon across the forum, you beat me to it but I doubt that will ever be sold

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Rafique said:


> I think we need some sort of Dibs icon across the forum, you beat me to it but I doubt that will ever be sold



No doubt... some things are sellable but that white frame Spade is a unicorn so chances are slim to none 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905

Raindance said:


> RBG?
> 
> Regards



Some diy from a mate...his IG “nickname” is Ruffbeard Vapes...assuming its Ruffbeards Grape seeing as its a icy grape slushy profile.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG! Class all the way! The Vicious Ant Spade DNA75C!
> View attachment 137336



Such an amazing setup!!!!!

@Rob Fisher - how is that Skyfall rendering the Red Pill - compared to your Dvarw setups?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Such an amazing setup!!!!!
> 
> @Rob Fisher - how is that Skyfall rendering the Red Pill - compared to your Dvarw setups?



I prefer my Dvarw DL's but when I want a bit more a powerful hit I pump up the wattage on the Spade to 30 watts and give it horns with the Skyfall! 

Seriously for a second... with the Skyfall and other RDA's Red Pill tastes different... I find less litchi and more menthol with RDA's... nice for a change but my first love is still the Dvarw! 

The RDA's perform with other juices like the Toffe De Luxe... that can't be beaten by an RTA.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Roodt

Smoooooth airflow. Sweet flavour. A vape so nice i have goosebumps... Thanks @Nadim_Paruk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Roodt said:


> Smoooooth airflow. Sweet flavour. A vape so nice i have goosebumps... Thanks @Nadim_Paruk
> 
> View attachment 137380


Today must have been a looong day. Seems it was worth the wait. Enjoy.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Love this post of yours @Roodt 
Those goosebump vapes are so special
Enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

R2D2 with coffee, Vicious Ant Space with Skyfall! Boom!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Roodt

Raindance said:


> Today must have been a looong day. Seems it was worth the wait. Enjoy.
> 
> Regards


It was a loooong day. Boss didn't even want to let me leave work early either

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Roodt said:


> Smoooooth airflow. Sweet flavour. A vape so nice i have goosebumps... Thanks @Nadim_Paruk
> 
> View attachment 137380


Pleasure bud!

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> R2D2 with coffee, Vicious Ant Space with Skyfall! Boom!
> View attachment 137391


@Rob Fisher
Uncle didn't you have a white Nuwa RDA.
would love to see the look on the Spade.

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Resistance said:


> @Rob Fisher
> Uncle didn't you have a white Nuwa RDA.
> would love to see the look on the Spade.



I do indeed... here we go!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> I do indeed... here we go!
> View attachment 137409


Good call @Resistance ! This is a win Rob! You just need a blue matchy tip on there!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Roodt

Stosta said:


> Good call @Resistance ! This is a win Rob! You just need a blue matchy tip on there!


I'm pretty sure uncle @Rob Fisher must have a blue drip tip somewhere... the man has a better drip tip collection than most vape shops.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> I do indeed... here we go!
> View attachment 137409


Now that is mooi.

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> Now that is mooi.
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


Whats the vape on that Nuwa like uncle @Rob Fisher.

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Resistance said:


> Whats the vape on that Nuwa like uncle @Rob Fisher.



I haven't really tested it yet @Resistance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> I haven't really tested it yet @Resistance


I can test it for you if its not too much trouble,️

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Angie

My new gadget

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Angie

Trying out our new vape juice.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## gifgat

Found my happy place ...Loving it!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro

It's not Friday but it's TuesYAY

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Pulse 80W with snow capped mountains (unfocused) in the background. Second picture more focused on the peaks.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 15


----------



## Silver

Such lovely photos @Andre !
Thanks

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6


----------



## gifgat

Andre said:


> Pulse 80W with snow capped mountains (unfocused) in the background. Second picture more focused on the peaks.



Atleast you can see the snow ! We just get the cold !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clean tank, Fresh battery, Fresh Wick... the perfect vape!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Clean tank, Fresh battery, Fresh Wick... the perfect vape!
> View attachment 137550



And a lovely mod!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jm10

Silver said:


> And a lovely mod!!



Still my favorite of all time, the size and looks are perfect


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7


----------



## Jengz

Back in SA and good to have my full collection again! Loving this black current Lychee! And boy did I miss my hex and fatality!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## New vaper1

Went for a juice run and came back with more than expected ....really itching to try out the rba unit as I've always been wanting to get into

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

New vaper1 said:


> Went for a juice run and came back with more than expected ....really itching to try out the rba unit as I've always been wanting to get into
> View attachment 137606


Aha! The subtank mini, the Harvard of coilbuilding. Great choice!

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Caramia

New vaper1 said:


> Went for a juice run and came back with more than expected ....really itching to try out the rba unit as I've always been wanting to get into
> View attachment 137606


Where on Earth did you get that? 
I have been itching to get a Subox Kit again

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## New vaper1

Raindance said:


> Aha! The subtank mini, the Harvard of coilbuilding. Great choice!
> 
> Regards


Thanks alot just out of curiosity how long do the coils usually last with rebuildables

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## New vaper1

Caramia said:


> Where on Earth did you get that?
> I have been itching to get a Subox Kit again


I just happened to come across it in a vape shop in ladysmith and since I read about it already I jumped at the opportunity

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

New vaper1 said:


> Thanks alot just out of curiosity how long do the coils usually last with rebuildables


Depends on wire type and vaping style. I use 24AWG Stainless wire and a coil easily lasts me minimum four weeks. I clean them and re-wick about every third day that's about 60ml of juice. On the STB RBA I used 26 AWG SS316 and 28 AWG KAnthal coils. I would say I replaced them every two weeks or so.

Hope this helps, Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## New vaper1

Raindance said:


> Depends on wire type and vaping style. I use 24AWG Stainless wire and a coil easily lasts me minimum four weeks. I clean them and re-wick about every third day that's about 60ml of juice. On the STB RBA I used 26 AWG SS316 and 28 AWG KAnthal coils. I would say I replaced them every two weeks or so.
> 
> Hope this helps, Regards


Thanks alot raindance it most certainly does help alot ...I think it with my usage style it should go three weeks then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

New vaper1 said:


> Thanks alot just out of curiosity how long do the coils usually last with rebuildables



I've run a coil for 100 days once, then retired it, not that I had to ...lol

just cleaned twice a week

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Amir

The breakfast of champions... Nescafé Gold and Havana Nights 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## hot.chillie35

Amir said:


> The breakfast of champions... Nescafé Gold and Havana Nights
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's beautiful! Kicking it old school, definitely the way to go

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Roodt

Amir said:


> The breakfast of champions... Nescafé Gold and Havana Nights
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dude. Do you have like any average not so awesome looking mods?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Amir

Roodt said:


> Dude. Do you have like any average not so awesome looking mods?



It's all about perspective... The beauty is in the eye of the beholder

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mac75

Office check...

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 7


----------



## Roodt

Amir said:


> It's all about perspective... The beauty is in the eye of the beholder


True that. Scheem we have a similar taste in mods then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Asif

Mac75 said:


> Office check...



i see you got the ultem panels. awesome.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## jamie

My first squonk setup is up and running, so far so good

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yet to be named CLZ Squonker Prototype all the way from Helsinki! Thank you Joni!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Spongebob

Check what popped in my hand today..... and it might be old school but dayum the vape is goooood!!!  why did i not get one sooner? somebody just enlighten me what the strip of stickers are for?














Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Spongebob said:


> Check what popped in my hand today..... and it might be old school but dayum the vape is goooood!!!  why did i not get one sooner? somebody just enlighten me what the strip of stickers are for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


To stick on your batteries so they darken the "K" cutout on the battery cover.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Spongebob

Aaaah thank you kindly 


Raindance said:


> To stick on your batteries so they darken the "K" cutout on the battery cover.
> 
> Regards



Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Caramia said:


> Where on Earth did you get that?
> I have been itching to get a Subox Kit again


https://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/kanger-subox-mini-c Think this is what you are looking for. Must say I am tempted to get one as a backup for my backup

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## acorn

Room Fogger said:


> https://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/kanger-subox-mini-c Think this is what you are looking for. Must say I am tempted to get one as a backup for my backup


http://eciggies.co.za/Hardware/Dire...ni-60W-Platinum-TC-MOD-Silver-Stainless-Steel

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

RIEFY said:


> I got my private v2 with trident clone built to .7ohm dual micro coil with some raspberry juice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Super Sub-Ohm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Jp1905 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking mod you have there. Just don’t drop it, it’s so small you’ll never find it again

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Can't beat the Ammit V2 an the Voopoo Alpha-1.
Awesome Combo with Chain link Coils. 0.19ohm. With Mr Good vape Sweet lovin.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Rob Fisher said:


> Yet to be named CLZ Squonker Prototype all the way from Helsinki! Thank you Joni!
> View attachment 137761
> View attachment 137762


How do you get those Mods Rob?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Martin Narainsamy said:


> How do you get those Mods Rob?


Its so beautiful. I want to cry cause I don't have 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## McGeezy21



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

McGeezy21 said:


> View attachment 137857


Great Setup. Need to get back on my drippers. Looking at this is making me reminisce!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## McGeezy21

Thank you @Martin Narainsamy . I'm thoroughly enjoying this setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

McGeezy21 said:


> Thank you @Martin Narainsamy . I'm thoroughly enjoying this setup.


What Build are you running in that drop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Martin Narainsamy said:


> How do you get those Mods Rob?



@Martin Narainsamy you go to the CLZ Mods Facebook page and order one.

It's a closed group but request to join and boom!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1231562496858166/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## McGeezy21

@Martin Narainsamy 8 wrap Kanthal A1 with 3.5mm I.D. (0.83 ohm)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Rob Fisher said:


> @Martin Narainsamy you go to the CLZ Mods Facebook page and order one.
> 
> It's a closed group but request to join and boom!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1231562496858166/


Tanx Rob. Tell me is there anyway I could offer my personal Help at the Vapecon 2018

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

McGeezy21 said:


> @Martin Narainsamy 8 wrap Kanthal A1 with 3.5mm I.D. (0.83 ohm)


Single Coil?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## McGeezy21

Yes @Martin Narainsamy Single coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not sure vaping can get any more perfect than this. SolarStorm, Dvarw DL with Steam Tuners Tank, Siam Mods Drip Tip, Titanium Fibre Cotton Wick, Framed Staple Aliens 2 x 32g SS frames, 4x0.3mm SS ribbon, 40g Ni90 wrap coils and Red Pill inside! Boom!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

McGeezy21 said:


> Yes @Martin Narainsamy Single coil


ima build dat build in a few hours. tanx bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Griffin 25 RTA with Tricore Fused Claptons- 0.1 ohm
Voopoo Alpha 1
Tropicana Coolada juice.mmm.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Geekvape Griffin RTA with tricore fused clapton.
(3)26G inner core.
36G outer wrap.
Tropicana Coolada e juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

ESG Skyfall x Hellfire Cobra..what an amazing vape!






Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## McGeezy21



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## RayDeny

Some Goon loving.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Tesla WYE + OBS. Filled with Cloud Nurdz - Strawberry and Lemon





Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

My two most favourite setups and a cup of coffee in my Rey Mug!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Rascals003

My Voopoo Drag, brand spanking new Drop RDA and some nice Wicks bubblegum flavour by Wiener Vape Company





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

Ooh looky looky

Saturday morning chocolate biscuits treat

None other than *Majestic Creme.* Give the creator @Sash a big clap - this juice is so good for a treat!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905

Silver said:


> Ooh looky looky
> 
> Saturday morning chocolate biscuits treat
> 
> None other than *Majestic Creme.* Give the creator @Sash a big clap - this juice is so good for a treat!



Silver did @Sash not give you the standard winter sleeve which was added with the juice?Bet he didnt even tell you what that sleeve is for... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver

Jp1905 said:


> Silver did @Sash not give you the standard winter sleeve which was added with the juice?Bet he didnt even tell you what that sleeve is for...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lol, i bought the juice from @BumbleBee - The Vape Guy
I got the velvet sleeve
It came off a while back and hasnt gone back on since
Might have to use it for something useful, just not sure what at this stage

PS - my bottle must have gone from JHB to Tzaneen then back to JHB. Hehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Only problem with this Petri and dripping situation is that I can't see what's going on

Hehe







Am stopping for a while in case my lovely wife craps me out for fogging up the house

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 3


----------



## BumbleBee

@Silver, there is something else that should be in your hand by now, I think you know what I'm talking about. Come on man, you're missing out

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> @Silver, there is something else that should be in your hand by now, I think you know what I'm talking about. Come on man, you're missing out



Ya I know, the Rose!
But it will have to wait for a gap when i can do it properly!
Will do so

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Only problem with this Petri and dripping situation is that I can't see what's going on
> 
> Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am stopping for a while in case my lovely wife craps me out for fogging up the house


Hahaha!

My wife likes to walk into the room like she's just been attacked by a swarm of bees, and pulls a face as if to imply that it smells like poo and not delicious baked apple pie.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Bulldog

Have the exact same problem @Stosta

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

..





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## jamie



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Sash

Silver said:


> Ooh looky looky
> 
> Saturday morning chocolate biscuits treat
> 
> None other than *Majestic Creme.* Give the creator @Sash a big clap - this juice is so good for a treat!



Thank you kind Sir

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Minikin V2 with Dead Rabbit 24
(All black setup )

& ofcourse a cappuccino

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Sash

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Minikin V2 with Dead Rabbit 24
> (All black setup )
> 
> & ofcourse a cappuccino
> 
> View attachment 137953


oh hell yes! Need one of those now

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## McGeezy21



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Iconic Dripper with wotofo nudgebox.
2x 24G Ni80 ,7 wrap 0.23 ohms

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rafique

Silver said:


> Ya I know, the Rose!
> But it will have to wait for a gap when i can do it properly!
> Will do so



Please give feedback on the rose

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## E.T.



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## UzziTherion

After a long wait, one of the 1st RAM fitted limelights have arrived


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

UzziTherion said:


> After a long wait, one of the 1st RAM fitted limelights have arrived
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


awsome lookin mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine

Little combo for a lazy sport viewing Saturday evening. Siren MTL on the Puma, and Dead Rabbit on the Rig Hotcicig RSQ BF. Very Lekker, "Red Pill on Red" .






Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Aqua Reboot RTA with Voopoo Alpha1. really diggin this setup.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mac75

UzziTherion said:


> After a long wait, one of the 1st RAM fitted limelights have arrived
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Outstanding!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

UzziTherion said:


> After a long wait, one of the 1st RAM fitted limelights have arrived
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude that's a checkmate

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UzziTherion

Resistance said:


> Dude that's a checkmate
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk



Thanx my brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Weekend Warriors! Actually, they are weekday warriors as well! In fact, they are my go-to setups every day of the week! SolarStorm and Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## McGeezy21



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Weekend Warriors! Actually, they are weekday warriors as well! In fact, they are my go-to setups every day of the week! SolarStorm and Dvarw DL!
> View attachment 138038



Great picture @Rob Fisher !
Gorgeous warriors

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## delon

Majesty/Zeus..

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dietz

Road tripping with @Tashy

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely scenery and photos @Dietz

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique

Stormy weather coming

Reactions: Like 9 | Can relate 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Silver said:


> Rob Fisher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weekend Warriors! Actually, they are weekday warriors as well! In fact, they are my go-to setups every day of the week! SolarStorm and Dvarw DL!
> View attachment 138038
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great picture @Rob Fisher !
> Gorgeous warriors
Click to expand...


AMAZING

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

feeling like MECH PLZ

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Rob Fisher said:


> Weekend Warriors! Actually, they are weekday warriors as well! In fact, they are my go-to setups every day of the week! SolarStorm and Dvarw DL!
> View attachment 138038


wow Rob. look at dose babies.
tink im in love

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mac75

What an amazing local juice this is...

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 2 | Winner 7


----------



## TheV

Mac75 said:


> What an amazing local juice this is...


Oh wow oh wow! Is that the new limelight you were telling me about on Friday?!
It is absolutely stunning!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mac75

TheV said:


> Oh wow oh wow! Is that the new limelight you were telling me about on Friday?!
> It is absolutely stunning!


Yip. Thanks bro!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

delon said:


> Majesty/Zeus..


Hi @delon... These days you have to say Zeus "single", or Zeus "double" . The gods of vape move fast... Nice setup there. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Waine said:


> Hi @delon... These days you have to say Zeus "single", or Zeus "double" . The gods of vape move fast... Nice setup there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Incorrect. 

It's dual, not double.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny

UzziTherion said:


> After a long wait, one of the 1st RAM fitted limelights have arrived
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That’s a beautiful mod you have there, definitely chose the right block.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## UzziTherion

RayDeny said:


> That’s a beautiful mod you have there, definitely chose the right block.



Hmmmmmm, wait till you see yours bud you’re gonna be blown away 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UzziTherion

Mac75 said:


> What an amazing local juice this is...



Looks amazing my brother, congrats and many happy Vapes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mac75

UzziTherion said:


> Looks amazing my brother, congrats and many happy Vapes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shot bru. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing new @Vaporesso mods... Armour Pro and Cascade One Plus SE

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## antonherbst

Just love this mod.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## jm10

Rob Fisher said:


> Testing new @Vaporesso mods... Armour Pro and Cascade One Plus SE
> View attachment 138085
> View attachment 138086



Im really digging that cascade @Rob Fisher, i wonder if the tank does Red Pill justice? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

jm10 said:


> Im really digging that cascade @Rob Fisher, i wonder if the tank does Red Pill justice?



@jm10 no sub-ohm coil will ever do justice to a juice compared to an RTA... However... as sub-ohm tanks and commercial coils go these setups are pretty good. If you don't rebuild and prefer commercial coils both these devices are worth getting. Both devices were handed around last night at a Mexican party (Daughters Birthday) and the peeps really enjoyed them. They came back for refilling twice and battery once so they got a lot of usage!

I have to say that @Vaporesso is certainly one of the Chinese Vape companies that continually impress me... maybe it's because I was such a huge fan of their ceramic coils back in the day... and the bonus is that they offer a few different coils for the setups... both ceramic and mesh coils. If you are looking for a reasonably priced kit with good airflow then both of these are worth it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Jengz

Rob Fisher said:


> Testing new @Vaporesso mods... Armour Pro and Cascade One Plus SE
> View attachment 138085
> View attachment 138086


I’m loving my armour pro uncle @Rob Fisher its the carrier for my dvarw now and with the 21700 capabilities it’s real chicken dinner! The display is so neat and it’s fires instantly! Love love love this device!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jengz said:


> I’m loving my armour pro uncle @Rob Fisher its the carrier for my dvarw now and with the 21700 capabilities it’s real chicken dinner! The display is so neat and it’s fires instantly! Love love love this device!



100% @Jengz! As soon as I'm finished testing the device they will both be getting RTA's! And they will no doubt be Dvarw DL's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

Waine said:


> I promised myself, never again will I buy a Wismec VW mod, especially an “RX” again. After my two Wismec “Predators” gave in in under 3 months, I was put off Wismec. However, I succumbed to the RX Gen3, for a few reasons:
> 
> I have never owned a decent 3 cell mod.
> 
> I need a mod that will last me a whole day while out, or traveling on the road
> 
> The form and petite factors of this grabbed me. For under a grand, I dived in and took a blind chance on the RX Gen 3, for the Hell of it. I am testing it vigorously, this weekend for my travels soon.
> 
> So far, I cannot grumble. Really enjoy it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


5 months later.... Still pumping. So happy.
Wismec and Jaybo changed their game with the RX Gen3. Really pleasing.











Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger

Rob Fisher said:


> @jm10 no sub-ohm coil will ever do justice to a juice compared to an RTA... However... as sub-ohm tanks and commercial coils go these setups are pretty good. If you don't rebuild and prefer commercial coils both these devices are worth getting. Both devices were handed around last night at a Mexican party (Daughters Birthday) and the peeps really enjoyed them. They came back for refilling twice and battery once so they got a lot of usage!
> 
> I have to say that @Vaporesso is certainly one of the Chinese Vape companies that continually impress me... maybe it's because I was such a huge fan of their ceramic coils back in the day... and the bonus is that they offer a few different coils for the setups... both ceramic and mesh coils. If you are looking for a reasonably priced kit with good airflow then both of these are worth it.


Thanks for the feedback uncle @Rob Fisher , I’m am really liking the Armour Pro, it has the looks and it seems the stamina as well, but is pocket friendly as well.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% @Jengz! As soon as I'm finished testing the device they will both be getting RTA's! And they will no doubt be Dvarw DL's.





Sorry the pic didn’t upload earlier! I think it looks magical hahaaa and the ergonomics of this mod! Brilliant from @Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Room Fogger said:


> Thanks for the feedback uncle @Rob Fisher , I’m am really liking the Armour Pro, it has the looks and it seems the stamina as well, but is pocket friendly as well.


Extremely pocket friendly!




Sorry didn’t have time to changed the time etc

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Jengz said:


> Extremely pocket friendly!
> View attachment 138092
> View attachment 138093
> View attachment 138094
> 
> Sorry didn’t have time to changed the time etc


That really looks good, thanks for the extra photos, will have to start saving up a bit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## jm10

Rob Fisher said:


> @jm10 no sub-ohm coil will ever do justice to a juice compared to an RTA... However... as sub-ohm tanks and commercial coils go these setups are pretty good. If you don't rebuild and prefer commercial coils both these devices are worth getting. Both devices were handed around last night at a Mexican party (Daughters Birthday) and the peeps really enjoyed them. They came back for refilling twice and battery once so they got a lot of usage!
> 
> I have to say that @Vaporesso is certainly one of the Chinese Vape companies that continually impress me... maybe it's because I was such a huge fan of their ceramic coils back in the day... and the bonus is that they offer a few different coils for the setups... both ceramic and mesh coils. If you are looking for a reasonably priced kit with good airflow then both of these are worth it.



@Rob Fisher Reason i was asking was i hadn’t seen anyone retailing the mod on its own so wanted to know weather its worth the price for the kit. I still love my Rta squad rocking nichrome/Red Pill, nothing really comes close in my books. 

If you give the mod a thumbs up i will try and pick one up at the end of the month. 

And happy belated Birthday to you daughter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jm10

Jengz said:


> Extremely pocket friendly!
> View attachment 138092
> View attachment 138093
> View attachment 138094
> 
> Sorry didn’t have time to changed the time etc



Changed my mind, I’m going for the Armor Pro @Rob Fisher Dvarw just looks at home on it

Thanks @Jengz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

jm10 said:


> Changed my mind, I’m going for the Armor Pro @Rob Fisher Dvarw just looks at home on it
> 
> Thanks @Jengz
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anytime bud... the silver on the dvarw is not an exact match with the mods silver but I love it... @Vape Republic has got got quite a few colours in stock... the pearl white is also sublime and there’s this red blue mix that looks the ish but I get tired of colour very quickly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10

Jengz said:


> Anytime bud... the silver on the dvarw is not an exact match with the mods silver but I love it... @Vape Republic has got got quite a few colours in stock... the pearl white is also sublime and there’s this red blue mix that looks the ish but I get tired of colour very quickly



It looks like a winning combo @Jengz , ill pop on Republics site soon but your combo its still my first pick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## jm10

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 138095
> View attachment 138096



Yes please @Rob Fisher



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Awesome mod


Mac75 said:


> What an amazing local juice this is...



Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Coppervape mech squonker and Recurve! New Wick, Great juice, Full cell. It just does not get any better than this.

Regards

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

that cascade really looks beautiful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival

An early birthday gift from the amazing @Viper_SA . Thank you again.. it's absolutely gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Voodoo alpha1 with Manta RTA and a cappuccino. What more can you ask for on a cold and rainy Jhb morning.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 138095
> View attachment 138096


Definetly taking the trophy!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Carnival said:


> An early birthday gift from the amazing @Viper_SA . Thank you again.. it's absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 138112



Glad you like it, welcome to the Reo family, and be sure to name it as is customary

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Roodt

So this little setup here, has me completely smoke free for a week now...

This has never happened before, even after many attempts, with numerous setups and plenty of effort. 

It seems that once you find that winning combo, it really honestly just happens by itself...

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger

Roodt said:


> So this little setup here, has me completely smoke free for a week now...
> 
> This has never happened before, even after many attempts, with numerous setups and plenty of effort.
> 
> It seems that once you find that winning combo, it really honestly just happens by itself...
> 
> View attachment 138122


Excellent news Sir, and congratulations, week 1 is the worst and the most difficult to get through. Good luck with week 2, and soon it will be 1 year. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Carnival said:


> An early birthday gift from the amazing @Viper_SA . Thank you again.. it's absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 138112


What an awesome birthday present! Enjoy. And most welcome to Reoville. Here is your official Reonaut badge:

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Roodt

Room Fogger said:


> Excellent news Sir, and congratulations, week 1 is the worst and the most difficult to get through. Good luck with week 2, and soon it will be 1 year. Many happy clouds to you.



Thank you. Strangely enough, only evening of day 3 had me a tad off my rocker. So i chain vaped 20mg nicsalt in a twisp for like 10min, and suddenly i was all hunky dory.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival

Andre said:


> What an awesome birthday present! Enjoy. And most welcome to Reoville. Here is your official Reonaut badge:



It is indeed an awesome birthday present, but I feel the best "gift" was meeting him.  Thanks for the Reonaut badge @Andre !!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## GSM500

Roodt said:


> Thank you. Strangely enough, only evening of day 3 had me a tad off my rocker. So i chain vaped 20mg nicsalt in a twisp for like 10min, and suddenly i was all hunky dory.


Exactly what you needed to do to stay away from the stinkies. If you are coming off them, you need a high nic MTL device as a backup to a DL device. DL is fun and tasty but does not emulate a stinky quite as well as a twisp, or nautilus or whatever MTL kit you might have lying around. Freebase nic @ 18mg does a better job than nic salts for me because of the extra throat hit. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Droid and Dvarw DL time!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 138095
> View attachment 138096



Ag no man oom @Rob Fisher , another mod I need to get now for the Dvarw ...

My lightsaber for the day ....  

P.S The Cue is running a 6mg VERY WELL steeped Complex Chaos Peaches I bought from @SAVapeGear many moons ago .....

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> Ag no man oom @Rob Fisher , another mod I need to get now for the Dvarw ...



@Daniel the problem is the Droid is no longer made and in big demand, so the only way to get one is to pay flipper prices... and pass on that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Roodt said:


> Thank you. Strangely enough, only evening of day 3 had me a tad off my rocker. So i chain vaped 20mg nicsalt in a twisp for like 10min, and suddenly i was all hunky dory.


 Nic salt and I don’t agree, because I chainvape as a rule, , but you do what you have to do to get over it, I just used to double clutch my vape or vape with both hands, but it worked.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> @Daniel the problem is the Droid is no longer made and in big demand, so the only way to get one is to pay flipper prices... and pass on that!



Oh hell no I was talking about the Armour LOL , I know the Droid is a pipe dream ..... but stop posting pics of it then demmit LOL

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RayDeny

Thought I would brake out the Reo again for some high Nic juice. Still have not decided on how to finish this Reo off after replacing the 510 and cleaning.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Daniel

RayDeny said:


> Thought I would brake out the Reo again for some high Nic juice. Still have not decided on how to finish this Reo off after replacing the 510 and cleaning.



Looks pretty much perfect MTL setup there ..... still miffed my RM2's one post decided to sheer off ... krag waars jou einde ....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Roodt said:


> So this little setup here, has me completely smoke free for a week now...
> 
> This has never happened before, even after many attempts, with numerous setups and plenty of effort.
> 
> It seems that once you find that winning combo, it really honestly just happens by itself...
> 
> View attachment 138122


Glad to hear this buddy!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vaporesso

Jengz said:


> View attachment 138091
> 
> Sorry the pic didn’t upload earlier! I think it looks magical hahaaa and the ergonomics of this mod! Brilliant from @Vaporesso


Thanks for bringing it out!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporesso

Rob Fisher said:


> @jm10 no sub-ohm coil will ever do justice to a juice compared to an RTA... However... as sub-ohm tanks and commercial coils go these setups are pretty good. If you don't rebuild and prefer commercial coils both these devices are worth getting. Both devices were handed around last night at a Mexican party (Daughters Birthday) and the peeps really enjoyed them. They came back for refilling twice and battery once so they got a lot of usage!
> 
> I have to say that @Vaporesso is certainly one of the Chinese Vape companies that continually impress me... maybe it's because I was such a huge fan of their ceramic coils back in the day... and the bonus is that they offer a few different coils for the setups... both ceramic and mesh coils. If you are looking for a reasonably priced kit with good airflow then both of these are worth it.


Thanks so much Rob for your support and so glad that you love our products

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nova



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Sweet Setup Nova. That Black Drop with that Rev Mod...*digging it*


Nova said:


> View attachment 138157

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## clydern

Daniel said:


> Ag no man oom @Rob Fisher , another mod I need to get now for the Dvarw ...
> 
> My lightsaber for the day ....
> 
> P.S The Cue is running a 6mg VERY WELL steeped Complex Chaos Peaches I bought from @SAVapeGear many moons ago .....
> 
> View attachment 138145


Excuse me buddy. Did I understand your post correct? Did you put your own juice in the cue ? 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

clydern said:


> Excuse me buddy. Did I understand your post correct? Did you put your own juice in the cue



Ayup  , props to @Martin Narainsamy AKA Mofo Vapes for the video he posted , I will post my teardown of the pod video soon  , hope you don;t mind I did one too Mofo  

Next I'm gonna try some Nic Salt in there ......

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

Daniel said:


> Ayup  , props to @Martin Narainsamy AKA Mofo Vapes for the video he posted , I will post my teardown of the pod video soon  , hope you don;t mind I did one too Mofo
> 
> Next I'm gonna try some Nic Salt in there ......


Please do. I also want to know how to do it . Would love to try some of my juices in it . Is it relatively straight forward ? 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## clydern

SAVapeGear said:


> View attachment 138177


Beautiful bud

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Daniel said:


> Ayup  , props to @Martin Narainsamy AKA Mofo Vapes for the video he posted , I will post my teardown of the pod video soon  , hope you don;t mind I did one too Mofo
> 
> Next I'm gonna try some Nic Salt in there ......


The more the merrier. send me a link once you do

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

clydern said:


> Please do. I also want to know how to do it . Would love to try some of my juices in it . Is it relatively straight forward ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Easy as Pie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

clydern said:


> Please do. I also want to know how to do it . Would love to try some of my juices in it . Is it relatively straight forward ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



You can check out this hack in the mean time which will help alot bud.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

The Cue with Mr Hardwicks Watermelon candy at 20mg nic. mmmmm. yummy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

SAVapeGear said:


> View attachment 138177


OUTSTANDING!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RayDeny

Definitely have a thing for Mech’s. I think I’m getting close to the “I’m done” scenario with my perfect vape getting closer to been reality.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Still love the small one on the right @RayDeny 
Forgot its name - but heck that looks so amazing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 138095
> View attachment 138096


Very nice looking mod Rob. Thanks for the info and great pics. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine

Daniel said:


> Ag no man oom @Rob Fisher , another mod I need to get now for the Dvarw ...
> 
> My lightsaber for the day ....
> 
> P.S The Cue is running a 6mg VERY WELL steeped Complex Chaos Peaches I bought from @SAVapeGear many moons ago .....
> 
> View attachment 138145


Hi there @Daniel

Great set up there. 


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Waine said:


> Hi there @Daniel
> 
> Great set up there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Your MTL posts has me thinking though....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Therion & Reload X with some tropical slush.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

KZOR said:


> Therion & Reload X with some tropical slush.
> 
> View attachment 138205


Lekker uncle old and new school.... #kzorians

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie

Haven't done a handcheck in ages so figured why not. Also note the two fatties in the back eating into my vaping budget by demanding a heater in winter

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

Dvarw + Pico ... my favorite HE-LE setup

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Dvarw + Pico ... my favorite HE-LE setup


ai dude .... we really need to talk abt that pico when i am in pta again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> ai dude .... we really need to talk abt that pico when i am in pta again


Many have tried ... all have failed. The mighty Pico shall not fall!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Many have tried ... all have failed. The mighty Pico shall not fall!


dont worry i have a end game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> dont worry i have a end game


You have a custom DNA75C Pico for me?!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> You have a custom DNA75C Pico for me?!


sure.... lets go with that for now 

but first i want proof you got rid of that .... THING

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Waine

Today's office vape. Very nice indeed. I am crazy about these Double Barrels. If mine holds out longer, will be hunting a silver one.





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Waine said:


> Today's office vape. Very nice indeed. I am crazy about these Double Barrels. If mine holds out longer, will be hunting a silver one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Seems like I need to get one of those mods... seems to be a hit

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

whipped out the old moonbox and billow v3 dual coil....
using Cotton Bacon's Punch'd.
yummy....

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Seems like I need to get one of those mods... seems to be a hit


Ya, it’s hits like a baseball bat right between the eyes with the right build and RTA. Like the Moonbox, think it’s great for a collectors item, mmmmm.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Room Fogger said:


> Ya, it’s hits like a baseball bat right between the eyes with the right build and RTA. Like the Moonbox, think it’s great for a collectors item, mmmmm.


I couldn't agree more..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Two SolarStorms with Dvarw DL's on top with fresh Ni80 Aliens, TFC Wick and Red Pill!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> Two SolarStorms with Dvarw DL's on top with fresh Ni80 Aliens, TFC Wick and Red Pill!
> View attachment 138298


I see you SolarStorms and raise you a Pico, the real throne for the Dvarw 





Pangalactic Gargleblaster FRESH! What an awesome juice. Just the right combination of Citrus and Ice for my vaping preference

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Loving this Geekvape Eagle RTA. AND THIS PANCAKE MAN...YUMMMMY...
Using the Single Stainless steel Staggered Fused Clapton that comes with . and i must say. not a bad vape.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stosta

TheV said:


> I see you SolarStorms and raise you a Pico, the real throne for the Dvarw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pangalactic Gargleblaster FRESH! What an awesome juice. Just the right combination of Citrus and Ice for my vaping preference


Yooooh looking for a fight @TheV !

What you should have said is "Here Rob I fixed it for you!"

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

TheV said:


> I see you SolarStorms and raise you a Pico, the real throne for the Dvarw



Chicken Dinner! I have been looking for a reasonably priced mod for the Dvarw for a mate! Boom! Thanks @TheV!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Which Pico is that @TheV?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Howcome I don't see ads for cloud comps in and around JHB anymore...?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

kzor live on Youtube now guyzzz...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Rob Fisher said:


> Chicken Dinner! I have been looking for a reasonably priced mod for the Dvarw for a mate! Boom! Thanks @TheV!


Pico 25 Oom @Rob Fisher , can take a 25 mm atty instead of being limited to 22 like the original.


Mine with the OBS Nano on it. Great little everyday mod.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Room Fogger said:


> Pico 25 Oom @Rob Fisher , can take a 25 mm atty instead of being limited to 22 like the original.
> View attachment 138307
> 
> Mine with the OBS Nano on it. Great little everyday mod.


That Really looks good together...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> Which Pico is that @TheV?


As @Room Fogger already mentioned, it is the Pico 25. Standard price is around R600(ish) I believe.
Definitely a very cool match for the Dvarw.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz

Martin Narainsamy said:


> The Cue with Mr Hardwicks Watermelon candy at 20mg nic. mmmmm. yummy
> View attachment 138180


@Martin Narainsamy , Are you refilling these pods?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Dietz said:


> @Martin Narainsamy , Are you refilling these pods?


yup. About 5 times per pod

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Martin Narainsamy said:


> yup. About 5 times per pod


Heres a link to the review I have done

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## GSM500

Viva the Pico!!!

Might be cheap and cheerful but it's compact and very comfortable to use. Old Pico 22






Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

GSM500 said:


> Viva the Pico!!!
> 
> Might be cheap and cheerful but it's compact and very comfortable to use. Old Pico 22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


There’s no such thing as an old Pico, only an more experienced one!

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## GSM500

Room Fogger said:


> There’s no such thing as an old Pico, only an more experienced one!
> View attachment 138320


True dat

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DougP

TheV said:


> Dvarw + Pico ... my favorite HE-LE setup



If I may ask where did U get that drip tip from

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Blends Of Distinction said:


> If I may ask where did U get that drip tip from


Certainly 
It is a @hands drip tip but I think he might be out of the game. Sir Vape might still have some stock¿

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz

TheV said:


> Certainly
> It is a @hands drip tip but I think he might be out of the game. Sir Vape might still have some stock¿


Yup, Sir vape still has a few left I was looking at some of them today.
@Blends Of Distinction check with @BumbleBee , he makes them too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991

Have these two keeping me company 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Jengz

Some late night madness!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

Fear the Reaper! ... especially if it is FRESH

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine

My late night vape. Always vaping in pairs.






Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Blits Intrepid Dual Coil RTA. some icy trio from Yamivapor... Fruity

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JurgensSt

OBS day





Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mums Switch

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Rob Fisher said:


> Mums Switch
> View attachment 138358


0OOOH...That does look good!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerharddP

Thank you south african revenue service for your vape budget contribution...

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

This is the Hilux of Mods .... solid solid .... and the Zeus Dual not bad at all ... my new bakkie vape .... and yes I know my juice is finished this tank is thirsty like my Hilux 2.7 as well

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog

And the third vicious ant arrives. A bit different but support assures me it is the real thing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 12 | Creative 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

A pen and a hand full of documents TO SIGN-OFF
Any Strong ass builds that someone could recommend???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

Bulldog said:


> And the third vicious ant arrives. A bit different but support assures me it is the real thing.
> View attachment 138409
> View attachment 138410



brilliant !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Bulldog said:


> And the third vicious ant arrives. A bit different but support assures me it is the real thing.
> View attachment 138409
> View attachment 138410


If all insects looked this way... then I would not be scared

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Daniel said:


> This is the Hilux of Mods .... solid solid .... and the Zeus Dual not bad at all ... my new bakkie vape .... and yes I know my juice is finished this tank is thirsty like my Hilux 2.7 as well
> 
> View attachment 138397


Lovely match up..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Switch doing the business... quite lekker it has a squonk hole on both sides and a big square bottle!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Looks good @Rob Fisher 
Does it take 18650 batts or the 20700 ones?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP

TheV said:


> Certainly
> It is a @hands drip tip but I think he might be out of the game. Sir Vape might still have some stock¿



Tx for that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Looks good @Rob Fisher
> Does it take 18650 batts or the 20700 ones?



18650's Hi Ho @Silver.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro



Reactions: Like 15


----------



## antonherbst

Good morning vape
Stil love the Akhelious alot.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## Spongebob

Dude.....you need nail clippers


antonherbst said:


> Good morning vape
> Stil love the Akhelious alot.
> View attachment 138463



Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## KarlDP



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

@Rob Fisher and his epic influence. All things inspired and made possible by the one and only....

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> @Rob Fisher and his epic influence. All things inspired and made possible by the one and only....
> 
> View attachment 138468



Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! And I bet you are in heaven every time to take a draw on it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! And I bet you are in heaven every time to take a draw on it!


Yes sir indeed! Will be that way until the end of the weekend as the 2nd skyline is wicked and waiting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

thanks @ZiggyC !

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 6


----------



## Mac75

A nugget and a red pill

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

vicTor said:


> thanks @ZiggyC !
> 
> View attachment 138470


Bling machine of note! Enjoy it @vicTor , your collection is growing!
And matchy matchy makes for a cloudy day. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nova

My new Themis ontop of a REV

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

loving this setup.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SHiBBY

We all know that paint climbs off the black VooPoo drag like there's no tomorrow. I'm a bit of a perfectionist and couldn't stand that patchy look, so I got some paint stripper from Builders Warehouse and cleaned it off using some earbuds, then used Autosol and polished that badboy up. Check it out.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## Waine

Coffee break at the office. The Blade by Geekvape under the Kylin mini. It's an OK mod with 3 battery options, only con is; it falls over easily. Hence the vape band.





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Waine

SHiBBY said:


> We all know that paint climbs off the black VooPoo drag like there's no tomorrow. I'm a bit of a perfectionist and couldn't stand that patchy look, so I got some paint stripper from Builders Warehouse and cleaned it off using some earbuds, then used Autosol and polished that badboy up. Check it out.


That looks tremendous! What a super idea? Thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Asif

Limelight freehand Stab serial no. B345T & O-atty X Checking in......

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 8


----------



## Mac75

Asif said:


> Limelight freehand Stab serial no. B345T & O-atty X Checking in......
> 
> View attachment 138544
> View attachment 138547
> View attachment 138549


Awesome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Asif said:


> Limelight freehand Stab serial no. B345T & O-atty X Checking in......
> 
> View attachment 138544
> View attachment 138547
> View attachment 138549


Stunning

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## New vaper1

No more leaky tank issues

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Cornelius

Asif said:


> Limelight freehand Stab serial no. B345T & O-atty X Checking in......
> 
> View attachment 138544
> View attachment 138547
> View attachment 138549


AWSOME!!! Congrats

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## GSM500

Got my brother in law off stinkies years ago with this. Can't believe he won't upgrade, but at least he never went back. 





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Coilart Mage V2 Dual Coil RTA with Yamivapor Taruto
Wimec Realeux 300- 400W

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Daniel

GSM500 said:


> Got my brother in law off stinkies years ago with this. Can't believe he won't upgrade, but at least he never went back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



I think with the current state of affairs in the vaping community best not to post pics of minors and vaping yet alone babies....just my advise bru....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Asif said:


> Limelight freehand Stab serial no. B345T & O-atty X Checking in......
> 
> View attachment 138544
> View attachment 138547
> View attachment 138549


Look at that Beaut....

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GSM500

Daniel said:


> I think with the current state of affairs in the vaping community best not to post pics of minors and vaping yet alone babies....just my advise bru....


Point taken..... Removed

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Waine

My office vape today; Tobacco flavour Nic Salts with a dash of this "No Hype" Caramel Tobacco, which rounds off the harshness of the Salts. Really nice. The "Innokin Ares" MTL is getting pumped with the Double Barrel. Happy Friday everyone.





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Waine said:


> My office vape today; Tobacco flavour Nic Salts with a dash of this "No Hype" Caramel Tobacco, which rounds off the harshness of the Salts. Really nice. The "Innokin Ares" MTL is getting pumped with the Double Barrel. Happy Friday everyone.



Hmmmm , you really got me thinking on the MTL , stoppit now .... 

Current Desk Check situation , waiting on some coils to rebuild the Zeus Dual , running The Reload with some sweet goodness (as I'm off the sugar I need my sweet fix somehow ). @Sickboy77 Blackout Ice One Shot in non-descriptive bottle .... and of course building tools.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Waine

Daniel said:


> Hmmmm , you really got me thinking on the MTL , stoppit now ....
> 
> Current Desk Check situation , waiting on some coils to rebuild the Zeus Dual , running The Reload with some sweet goodness (as I'm off the sugar I need my sweet fix somehow ). @Sickboy77 Blackout Ice One Shot in non-descriptive bottle .... and of course building tools.
> View attachment 138585


Hi there Daniel. So nice to play with our little man toys.  As a vaping hobbyist, your experience is incomplete without a MTL tank, or 2, in your arsenal. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Mage V2 RTA...MMM

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Droid and Drop! Boom!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## GSM500

Rob Fisher said:


> Droid and Drop! Boom!
> View attachment 138644


Is that the soon to be released 22mm Drop Boss?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

GSM500 said:


> Is that the soon to be released 22mm Drop Boss?



Nope @GSM500 it's the 24mm dual version... Heaven Gifts sent it by mail so it's old news now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope @GSM500 it's the 24mm dual version... Heaven Gifts sent it by mail so it's old news now.


OK, I don't know the Droid and that dripper looks so small on it. Saw the 22mm version on 3FVape. Thought you may have gotten the sneak peak delivery. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## McGeezy21



Reactions: Like 7 | Informative 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

GSM500 said:


> Is that the soon to be released 22mm Drop Boss?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



Oom Rob, are you telling me you running dual coils in there? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

Had no idea the Hotcigs came with customisation software.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Thats so cool @Spyro 
Is it only the newer ones or do you think it would work on my old Hotcig150?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

Old school Friday! These Phenotypes still rock. 0.14Ohm 65W. Great cloud and flavor. But damn, the mess, they are so easy to over drip.




Cheers!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Spyro

Silver said:


> Thats so cool @Spyro
> Is it only the newer ones or do you think it would work on my old Hotcig150?




Works on the older models too! Take a look at my second photo. I've changed the "Locked click X5" to a Nyan cat.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

So forgot I had the OG Merlin smallest reducer bit tight for me but I can get use to this in the evenings. Lekker chilled vape good TH I think I need to explore this MTL craze a bit more 

Proper old school....

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## UzziTherion

Friday TableCheck

Let’s see some Checks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## gifgat

My first dna .....if the old dna75 is this good ,can't wait to try a dna75c now ....just too bad im broke





Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## antonherbst



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

GerritVisagie said:


> Oom Rob, are you telling me you running dual coils in there?



I am indeed!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Daniel

antonherbst said:


> View attachment 138668


Jurre boet some HE sandwiched between some serious low end only starting the evening I hope...,

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> I am indeed!
> View attachment 138678


Oom @Rob Fisher doesnt run dual he tells us what we need to run. Godfather of vape much respect uncle....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Garfield

Possibly the best flavour I've ever hit






Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## GerritVisagie

Rob Fisher said:


> I am indeed!
> View attachment 138678



Very nice my uncle. Just when we think we know exactly what you vape all the time. 
You surprise us.
Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

Spyro said:


> Had no idea the Hotcigs came with customisation software.
> View attachment 138653
> View attachment 138654


Wow that is awesome @Spyro !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Stealth and portable machine of note

The mighty *Evod1* and *istick20*

Love this device to bits

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

No intro statement needed.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## UzziTherion

Bespoke Limelight FreeHand S + NarDa = Awesome Saturday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Gorgeous @UzziTherion 
Must be a flavour machine of note

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UzziTherion

Silver said:


> Gorgeous @UzziTherion
> Must be a flavour machine of note



Thanx @Silver, NarDa is still the best Atty for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

UzziTherion said:


> Thanx @Silver, NarDa is still the best Atty for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I believe it is outstanding but very hard to get

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Today is Reo day - from the left: Coffee, Coffee and Shortbread 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## UzziTherion

Silver said:


> I believe it is outstanding but very hard to get



Extremely but worth the hunt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

I'm digging this MTL setup , no frills just good flavour and decent Throat hit .... now waiting for the Rodeo to finish steeping .... then the true old school setup will be back ....

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> I'm digging this MTL setup , no frills just good flavour and decent Throat hit .... now waiting for the Rodeo to finish steeping .... then the true old school setup will be back ....
> 
> View attachment 138703



Nice one @Daniel 
Mod looks good!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Enjoying some lunch at Nomad.mmmm.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## jamie

Killing time at Grand West while the family are at Disney on Ice

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Martin Narainsamy



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## McGeezy21

The Great Outdoors!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

McGeezy21 said:


> View attachment 138728
> The Great Outdoors!



Lovely @McGeezy21

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Adephi

Got all the kids at work. Getting ready for a long one.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Raindance

Adephi said:


> View attachment 138756
> 
> Got all the kids at work. Getting ready for a long one.


Voorspoed boet, can not be fun working on a Saturday night.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spongebob

What is the mod on the far right?


Jengz said:


> View attachment 138753



Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spongebob said:


> What is the mod on the far right?



@Spongebob it's a Vaporesso Armour Pro with a Dvarw on top.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Blitzen Power!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine

Cold & wet outside, 11°C. TV, a blanket, heater, chocolate, 1 tobacco, 1 fruit MTL.... Very Lekker. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Waine said:


> Cold & wet outside, 11°C. TV, a blanket, heater, chocolate, 1 tobacco, 1 fruit MTL.... Very Lekker.



Pretty much the same but with a glass of red wine, Red Pill and two cats!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi

Raindance said:


> Voorspoed boet, can not be fun working on a Saturday night.
> 
> Regards



Thanks. Saturdays aren't half as bad as Sundays though

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Waine said:


> Cold & wet outside, 11°C. TV, a blanket, heater, chocolate, 1 tobacco, 1 fruit MTL.... Very Lekker.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



Excellent photo and pleasing to look at @Waine 
Is that the Siren2 on top of the DB?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine

Silver said:


> Excellent photo and pleasing to look at @Waine
> Is that the Siren2 on top of the DB?


Hi there Silver. No, it's the Beserker Mini. My Siren 2 is waiting for the next round. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine

Loaded the "Leggo Mod"; the Pulse BF under the Bonza BF Rda, with some Wingman. The 20700 battery makes a huge difference. The Wingman juice is very tolerable. Happy Sunday. 








Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## acorn

DB with Zeus Single, Even with the 1mm overhang still a "fabulous" setup @Waine

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Most dependable for out and about 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Waine

This Kensei is much better with my standard Ka 22 3ID 7Wr Dl build. And with the 510 adaptor, and DT, the DL draw is so nice and concentrated. Even with the AF closed to 1/4.
Loving this set up. The Kensei 24 chows juice though.








Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Love that BB door @Amir

And that DB is haunting me @Waine !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## delon

Smok majesty/Zeus atty...Menthol juice.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bulldog



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## delon

acorn said:


> DB with Zeus Single, Even with the 1mm overhang still a "fabulous" setup @Waine


!amazing flavour atty!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Waine

Silver said:


> Love that BB door @Amir
> 
> And that DB is haunting me @Waine !


Silver, the DB is so amazing, a second one is nagging me. "It will be my last mod." 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Sunday vape. 
can it get better

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Waine

Watching the Wimbledon men's final, freezing cold outside, warm inside. Some sneaky MTL in the lounge so as not to irritate my co- viewers. Goooo Kevin Anderson! 





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Waine said:


> Watching the Wimbledon men's final, freezing cold outside, warm inside. Some sneaky MTL in the lounge so as not to irritate my co- viewers. Goooo Kevin Anderson!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



Ah, great @Waine , vtc mini for the win!
Pity about Kevin's loss at Wimbledon final - but he played well in the third set
Wimbledon is an amazing event, love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

Silver said:


> Ah, great @Waine , vtc mini for the win!
> Pity about Kevin's loss at Wimbledon final - but he played well in the third set
> Wimbledon is an amazing event, love it


Silver, yip, that's the one. Old evic vtc with single battery. Nice and slim. What a pity? Kevin lost, still a fantastic achievement. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Spongebob

What build did you put in the Beserker to get 1.2 ohms?


Waine said:


> Watching the Wimbledon men's final, freezing cold outside, warm inside. Some sneaky MTL in the lounge so as not to irritate my co- viewers. Goooo Kevin Anderson!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine

Spongebob said:


> What build did you put in the Beserker to get 1.2 ohms?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


Hi SpongeBob. I used 3 ID, Ka, 26 Ga, 8 wraps. Don't know why it came out so high. I think because I unscrewed the RTA and swiveled it around so that the mad viking's face could be in the Pic. It's usually just over 1.02 ohms. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

My morning desk vape. The Velocity 22mm BF with glass top cap, above the HHA Sq 3D mech mod. This juice is really enjoyable. I am slowly moving from 6mg to 3mg Nic.

Happy Monday folks. 





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Jengz

Loving this rda!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Waine said:


> My morning desk vape. The Velocity 22mm BF with glass top cap, above the HHA Sq 3D mech mod. This juice is really enjoyable. I am slowly moving from 6mg to 3mg Nic.
> 
> Happy Monday folks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



Interesting , I'm moving from 3mg to 6mg again lol .... you and your damn MTL utterings ..... really enjoying this setup :

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

He he he, not as impressive by some standards, but I am going to like this! Ijust S battery with Serpent mini and Morning Glory diy by @Rude Rudi .

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 14


----------



## Rob Fisher

Based on research and feedback, the nation says I should use the standard panels!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 9 | Winner 8


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

nuthin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Got the mod today






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Waine

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 138890


That is one fine art piece right there Rob. Very nice indeed. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spongebob

Thanx @Waine  when the tank is empty plse drop a pic of the build? I cant seem to manage 8 wraps in the beserker?


Waine said:


> Hi SpongeBob. I used 3 ID, Ka, 26 Ga, 8 wraps. Don't know why it came out so high. I think because I unscrewed the RTA and swiveled it around so that the mad viking's face could be in the Pic. It's usually just over 1.02 ohms.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flava



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Jengz

The 22mm mech life!



Flava said:


>

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77

My perfect setup!!! Drop solo for the win

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Andre

Sickboy77 said:


> My perfect setup!!! Drop solo for the win
> View attachment 139017


Looking good! Can one do an airy MTL on the Drop Solo?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

Andre said:


> Looking good! Can one do an airy MTL on the Drop Solo?



Would also be interested in the response , tagging @Sickboy77

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Daniel said:


> Would also be interested in the response , tagging @Sickboy77


Yes you could, you can adjust airflow to leave 1 single airflow hole open

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

cannot put this Blitzen down

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger

It a good afternoon, St. Louis Butter Cake DIY and Armour Pro providing the power.


Enjoyment!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Bolt with a Hadeon
The Bolt courtesy of @87hunter 






Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Armor Mech with O-Atty X!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> Armor Mech with O-Atty X!
> View attachment 139063
> View attachment 139064



I'm sensing a shift in the Force...

Can it be uncle Rob is going back to RDAs and squonkers?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> I'm sensing a shift in the Force...
> 
> Can it be uncle Rob is going back to RDAs and squonkers?



The Force is intact... but I do grab a squonker from time to time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tool

Dicodes Dani V3, Steamtuners Flash e Vapor V4, Old Sam Adam Dript Tip. This thing is huuuge compared to FeV on Pico, but it is my new Relaxdevice. Glas of Wine and MtL some good juice, pure relaxation. Job's tough atm, so I needed to buy this to calm down in the evenings...

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7


----------



## Waine

Sickboy77 said:


> My perfect setup!!! Drop solo for the win
> View attachment 139017


Hey there @Sickboy77

I have my eye on that DROP Solo. But as for another Squonker, it's a toss between the Ohm Boy or the same, newer Pulse. Is the new Pulse messy to change bottles? 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nailedit77

Waine said:


> Hey there @Sickboy77
> 
> I have my eye on that DROP Solo. But as for another Squonker, it's a toss between the Ohm Boy or the same, newer Pulse. Is the new Pulse messy to change bottles?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Drop solo is awesome, the pulse 80w has me hooked!! I now have 3 of them... lol, get urself a 30ml vandy vape refill bottle. No more taking out squonk bottles to fill, however... if you want to just remove squonk bottle to refil, have no fear  no mess at all. The pulse 80w bottles are insanely awesome!!! havent had any issues at all

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Jengz

Tonight’s company

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid

tool said:


> Dicodes Dani V3, Steamtuners Flash e Vapor V4, Old Sam Adam Dript Tip. This thing is huuuge compared to FeV on Pico, but it is my new Relaxdevice. Glas of Wine and MtL some good juice, pure relaxation. Job's tough atm, so I needed to buy this to calm down in the evenings...
> 
> View attachment 139080


that looks amaze b@lls!! the hit and precise mtl vaping must be insane!?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UzziTherion

Haku Venna, Freshly Wicked


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 7 | Dislike 1


----------



## Waine

I'm getting the squank vibe back. Hunting for another... Only have 4. 





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## tool

Ruwaid said:


> that looks amaze b@lls!! the hit and precise mtl vaping must be insane!?



Precise is the correct description. I stole (was inspired by a member...) this configuration in a FB Group, and my first thought was: this must vape like a laser sword. And that's what it does. Cool, smooth, defined vape. 10mg hit like a champ, yet it's so smooth because of the long Drip Tip. I love this setup, despite the fact that I can't carry this baby around all day. I'm a permanent vaper and I guess my colleagues would laugh their asses off if I take this device to the office... This is something I enjoy after work, something I look forward to.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905

Jengz said:


> View attachment 139084
> 
> Tonight’s company



Glad to see that Entheon still lives on!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Sigelei Moonshot RDA with Moonbox Dual 18650 Series Mod.Review time

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance

Ruwaid said:


> View attachment 139018
> View attachment 139019


Nice scenery 

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny

SVB mod and Haku Venna are a matched pair, loving this.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

tool said:


> Dicodes Dani V3, Steamtuners Flash e Vapor V4, Old Sam Adam Dript Tip. This thing is huuuge compared to FeV on Pico, but it is my new Relaxdevice. Glas of Wine and MtL some good juice, pure relaxation. Job's tough atm, so I needed to buy this to calm down in the evenings...
> 
> View attachment 139080



Love it @tool !
And your term "relaxdevice" - i think that should go into the vape dictionary!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RayDeny

tool said:


> Dicodes Dani V3, Steamtuners Flash e Vapor V4, Old Sam Adam Dript Tip. This thing is huuuge compared to FeV on Pico, but it is my new Relaxdevice. Glas of Wine and MtL some good juice, pure relaxation. Job's tough atm, so I needed to buy this to calm down in the evenings...
> 
> View attachment 139080


O

Awesome setup you have there, I have the Dani 25 and it’s wonderful to use once you get your head around the menu system.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid

Resistance said:


> Nice scenery
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


Yeah bro! That's the view from Stanford Lake College on the way into Tzaneen, Limpopo. Had to stop n check it out but also watch out for the hippos...roaming hippos are the norm here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid

tool said:


> Precise is the correct description. I stole (was inspired by a member...) this configuration in a FB Group, and my first thought was: this must vape like a laser sword. And that's what it does. Cool, smooth, defined vape. 10mg hit like a champ, yet it's so smooth because of the long Drip Tip. I love this setup, despite the fact that I can't carry this baby around all day. I'm a permanent vaper and I guess my colleagues would laugh their asses off if I take this device to the office... This is something I enjoy after work, something I look forward to.


sounds awesome bud. arg don't worry about the haters...give them a toot and see their faces change with amazement!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP

Some MTL action @work..

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's a Storm Trooper kind of squonking day today!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 6


----------



## Waine

A new Squonk set up. Loving everything about this pair. Finally got the Drop. The hype around the Drop is all truth. The Ohm Boy Squonker is terrific. And the juice; very nice. It's like Panama without the ice.





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Waine said:


> A new Squank set up. Loving everything about this pair. Finally got the Drop. The hype around the Drop is all truth. The Ohm Boy Squonker is terrific. And the juice; very nice. It's like Panama without the ice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



Squank? Is that a new word for swanky squonk setup?  
You better stop now with all these new setups been eyeing the Rage for a while....

Also rocking a squonk setup...without the squonking

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 3


----------



## Jp1905

So far Im loving this mod!This weekend the Blitzen arrives and I will see if it can earn the same love as the Reload RTA.





Next to the Holy for size comparison.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## clydern

Sickboy77 said:


> My perfect setup!!! Drop solo for the win
> View attachment 139017


Hey buddy how would you say this squonker stacks up against the luxotic bf squonk? Because I currently have a luxotic and I am heavily considering getting one of these 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willielieb

Rob Fisher said:


> It's a Storm Trooper kind of squonking day today!
> View attachment 139125


Oh my... Want! Absolutely beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Wismec Guillotine V1 RDA with Wismec RX Machina 20700 Mech Tube mod
Cannot forget the N'dulge Custard Vendetta

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Willielieb said:


> Oh my... Want! Absolutely beautiful!


i want one toooo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa

Rob Fisher said:


> It's a Storm Trooper kind of squonking day today!
> View attachment 139125



Absolutely spectacular! Love the Storm Trooper vibe!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mahir

Had an excellent companion for exploring China

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7


----------



## Waine

Daniel said:


> Squank? Is that a new word for swanky squonk setup?
> You better stop now with all these new setups been eyeing the Rage for a while....
> 
> Also rocking a squonk setup...without the squonking
> View attachment 139161


Lol. Damn spell check. I edited my post.

Flip Daniel, the Rage is really up my alley as a squonker that ticks all the boxes. Don't listen to all that nonsense by certain reviewers about it not fitting comfortably in the right hand. It fits perfectly once you get it right.

I'm super impressed.

Now I just need to hold thumbs that my vendor gets more spare bottles. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77

clydern said:


> Hey buddy how would you say this squonker stacks up against the luxotic bf squonk? Because I currently have a luxotic and I am heavily considering getting one of these
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Howzit, haven't had a Luxotic bf squonk so not sure, I prefer regulated mods personally

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali

Bliss x Haku Phenom. The Cobra and skyfall are taking a break as they get ready for a wedd8ng in Bloem on saturday! 





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

CLZ Forma and Golden Skyline!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 8


----------



## RayDeny

Rob Fisher said:


> CLZ Forma and Golden Skyline!
> View attachment 139232



Beautiful, Skyline is still my go to atty above all my other RTA’s.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## KarlDP

All matchy matchy now.  Big thanks again to @HPBotha

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

I’ve got some mech love today in my life, Furyan with the last of my Lungasm Honey Tobacco, and the EGO with some of @Oupa ’s VM Ice, the Sinus is in retreat, and I’m in heaven. Great little device, thanks @Andre for the tips on this little one.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## Mac75

Room Fogger said:


> I’ve got some mech love today in my life, Furyan with the last of my Lungasm Honey Tobacco, and the EGO with some of @Oupa ’s VM Ice, the Sinus is in retreat, and I’m in heaven. Great little device, thanks @Andre for the tips on this little one.
> View attachment 139252


did you change the battery tube on the furyan?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Packing some serious heat today. The Drop Dual running plain SS 24g 5w 3.5ID coils at 55W. Great performance ITO flavor and vapor volume, no fancy coils needed.


All matchy matchy on the LV Scar.

Regards

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Mac75 said:


> did you change the battery tube on the furyan?


Nope, that’s the way it came out of the box.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

@Silver , I have amazing news, found a juice you do NOT have to add Menthol to!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## McGeezy21



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

Rob Fisher said:


> CLZ Forma and Golden Skyline!
> View attachment 139232


Rob, All I can say is; Aesthetically... A masterpiece. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Waine

Raindance said:


> Packing some serious heat today. The Drop Dual running plain SS 24g 5w 3.5ID coils at 55W. Great performance ITO flavor and vapor volume, no fancy coils needed.
> View attachment 139267
> 
> All matchy matchy on the LV Scar.
> 
> Regards


Aaah. @Raindance, looks so good. Enjoyed day 2 of the Original Drop. So happy! Ka, 22Ga 7wr, 3 ID, = 0.20 Ohm. Going lower next build. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance

Waine said:


> Aaah. @Raindance, looks so good. Enjoyed day 2 of the Original Drop. So happy! Ka, 22Ga 7wr, 3 ID, = 0.20 Ohm. Going lower next build.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Yip, glad I took your advice. Running her in dripper mode at the moment, will need a dual battery mech squonker to take her on the road in squonk mode, I do not want to push my luck on such a low build. (I like a beefy safety margin.) Even so, she takes a fair amount of juice so do not find myself dripping every few puffs. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine

I don't even have to elaborate. Pure enjoyment. This Wingman juice seriously hits the spot. 

Notice throughout the pics, the base of the atty. In the last Pic you see the idea? The protruding thin cardboard 24mm washer I am perfecting. The supplied plastic ring will ware eventually. Just don't want to scratch the 510 pin section of the Rage....yet. 

I will show the finished paper washers. Needs some perfecting.





















Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

Raindance said:


> Yip, glad I took your advice. Running her in dripper mode at the moment, will need a dual battery mech squonker to take her on the road in squonk mode, I do not want to push my luck on such a low build. (I like a beefy safety margin.) Even so, she takes a fair amount of juice so do not find myself dripping every few puffs.
> 
> Regards


Thank for sharing, Raindance. Yip. You will need a dual battery SQ soon, I'm afraid. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

While I was at Stuttgart I was lucky enough to have been given an Evo SubOhm tank by Darren to test drive before the release to the world (which was a couple of days ago). Unfortunately, when I got home I couldn't find the little bag of extra goodies which contained the 510 drip tip adaptor... and as most of you know I do like to use my own drip tips... well today a packed a few vapes for a small vape meet at Sir Vape to show them some of my mods and lo and behold when I grabbed a few Desce bags what did I find in one of them? Yes, the extras bag... so now we are rocking the Evo SubOhm tank again!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## RayDeny

Had some time to kill at work so I made a quick beauty ring. Think it rounds off this setup perfectly.




Oh wait, maybe a black battery wrap and black bottle......... Mmmm time for some Googlefu

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Had so much fun yesterday that I’m doing a replay! This time it’s the Ammit RDA on duty running a paralleled fused Clapton/round at . 22 ohm. Kicks like a donkey!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Coffee to get me going in the Tesla/Ammit combo and the Geekvape combo keeping me sweet for the day





Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Mac75

oAttyV2 FTW

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 6


----------



## Lushen

Mac75 said:


> oAttyV2 FTW



All matchy matchy, it looks awesome

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905

Mac75 said:


> oAttyV2 FTW



Loving that Gloomtem!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Rafique

Mtl is really good with 6mg tobacco

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Mahir

Kicking it old school on this beautiful Friday 

SMPL x Serpent mini 22

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## antonherbst

Weekend just started

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 5


----------



## McGeezy21



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## tool

FeV and Custard and Coffee. Have a nice Weekend y‘all...

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Room Fogger said:


> @Silver , I have amazing news, found a juice you do NOT have to add Menthol to!
> View attachment 139272



Looks good, i think that is a renamed previous juice - not sure
Anyway the only juice i dont add menthol to is the menthol concentrate

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Heino13

Jp1905 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which mods are those

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Back in Vaping heaven

Noisy Cricket II-25 & Dead Rabbit 24 RDA

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

TFIF

Testing out the Legends battery life after the latest firmware upgrade let's hope it's better....settled on the Zeus Dual as the Single is kak yes I said it.... 

And some MTL for that nic satisfaction...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JurgensSt

Updated mind last night and the battery life has improved

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Silver said:


> Looks good, i think that is a renamed previous juice - not sure
> Anyway the only juice i dont add menthol to is the menthol concentrate


You add any more Menthol to this and old Nick will have to wear a jacket as hell will freeze over!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Jp1905

Heino13 said:


> Which mods are those
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Wismec RX Gen3 Dual on the left and L’Atelier Holy on the right


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

The Rage sits comfortably in both the left, and the right hand. Don't be deceived by reviewers. 





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Blacked-Out setup (Asmodus Minikin V2 with Dead Rabbit 24 RDA)

& ofcourse...

*NCV Trinity



*

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Having fun with this Wake Rta. great to look at aswell

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mac75

Quad core clapton and no air restriction makes the shell shine. Chain vaping, awesome flav and no dry hits....DL FTW

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Willielieb

Waiting for some Chinese food with this beauty

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst



Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Gave up on the Ammit yesterday.
Picked up the Intake and some Peanut butter Conspiracy today





Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Willielieb

JurgensSt said:


> Gave up on the Ammit yesterday.
> Picked up the Intake and some Peanut butter Conspiracy today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


was it leaking?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Jip. Tried everything

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willielieb

JurgensSt said:


> Jip. Tried everything
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


i also have the ammit dual, you really have to play with it and pack it thick but not too thick , its almost like a science XD but i also gave up on it a little while ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

coiling and wicking the Billow X

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

loving this setup today. my weekend special

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## UzziTherion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Wildlife Check

Hope everyone’s having an awesome weekend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 2


----------



## SHiBBY



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm not sure there is anything better than a new high-quality Ni80 Alien Coil in a Dvarw DL with Titanium Fibre Cotton and the tank filled with Red Pill!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm not sure there is anything better than a new high-quality Ni80 Alien Coil in a Dvarw DL with Titanium Fibre Cotton and the tank filled with Red Pill!
> View attachment 139473



What’s your take on N90? I’m thoroughly enjoying it so far and I find the longevity to be a bit more. Somehow flavor seems to pop a tad bit more... ever so slightly but it’s noticeable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Sunday morning feels fantastic! Tube mech day!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Finally fired up the Fumytech Rose MTL

Side by side against the mighty RM2

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Glorious morning in Africa 









Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Winner pic for a winner device @RenaldoRheeder !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> What’s your take on N90? I’m thoroughly enjoying it so far and I find the longevity to be a bit more. Somehow flavor seems to pop a tad bit more... ever so slightly but it’s noticeable



Can't say that I really notice a difference really... but the problem is I run a few DVarw's at the same time and now I can't remember which coil is in which DVarw and they all taste so good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Can't say that I really notice a difference really... but the problem is I run a few DVarw's at the same time and now I can't remember which coil is in which DVarw and they all taste so good.



That’s a mark of indifference in the coils then which settles the dispute and answers my question 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## JsPLAYn

A Sunday kinda vape ....





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## CharlieSierra

On the rocks

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 2


----------



## Nicholas De Villiers

Flavair mad mongo with the lost vape paranormal DNA 250C.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Jengz

My companion for the 702 walk the talk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique

I think this setup is just perfect, plus a small new edition to the family

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

RainstormZA said:


> View attachment 139516



Are you going to do some Bass Fishing today @RainstormZA?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cor

Rob Fisher said:


> Are you going to do some Bass Fishing today @RainstormZA?


I love me some bass fishing

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Rob Fisher said:


> Are you going to do some Bass Fishing today @RainstormZA?


Nah I got studying to do - Comptia Security+

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

RainstormZA said:


> Nah I got studying to do - Comptia Security+



Bummer! Hard to be that close to water and not wet a line!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cor said:


> I love me some bass fishing



Nice FOOSHIE there @Cor!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Rob Fisher said:


> Bummer! Hard to be that close to water and not wet a line!


I used to fish, since I was 7, I've never had any luck catching bass. I tried three times, no bites so far. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir

Lazy Sundaze

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## aktorsyl

Rob Fisher said:


> Bummer! Hard to be that close to water and not wet a line!


That struggle is real. Planning to go next weekend, and heavy rain is forecast here in the Cape. Rain jackets and ponchos will be required but we're not calling off the fishing. Never that  Will have to stock up on some new spinnerbaits though, they seem to prefer those when it's raining.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 6


----------



## Daniel

KZOR said:


> View attachment 139523


One of the nicest looking setups I've seen in a while.....

Testing out the battery life out on the Legend after the latest firmware upgrade and it's a great improvement from 267 ish puffs to 400 (was at 50 when I started the test) not very scientific but hey its an improvement at least as battery life was dismal before that....

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

KZOR said:


> View attachment 139523



Now all you have to do @KZOR is turn it down to 28watts and put a Dvarw DL on top!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Are you going to do some Bass Fishing today @RainstormZA?


Nice picnic spot

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Brought out them Big Boyzzz

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Waine

This RX Gen 2 has vaped for a total of 2 hours and 53 minutes. No problems. Still digging it very much.






Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

SolarStorm and Dvarw and the heater on full blast!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## RainstormZA

Waine said:


> This RX Gen 2 has vaped for a total of 2 hours and 53 minutes. No problems. Still digging it very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


3 battery mod?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willielieb

This beauty is helping me through some late night working

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## GSM500

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Rob Fisher said:


> SolarStorm and Dvarw and the heater on full blast!
> View attachment 139528


Ah it's cold, innit? Lol. Try the Midlands

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

So a new member has joined the MTL Rta family,Fumytech Rose, and I think this is going to go the distance.
So far, great taste and great airflow, and wicking is a breeze.


Many happy clouds to all

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## tool

Steel is real. Good Morning.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Waine

Yes. A 3 battery mod. The most compact 3 battery mod I have personally seen.


RainstormZA said:


> 3 battery mod?



Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine

Still trying to get the best out of the Savour MTL 22mm.





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## RainstormZA

Waine said:


> Yes. A 3 battery mod. The most compact 3 battery mod I have personally seen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Nice!!! What make and model is it as I'd love to look it up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Blitz Intrepid with Single Ni80 Tricore fused clapton.
Segelei Snowwolf 218 
Yamivapor Icy Trio

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## BioHAZarD

Bolt with a Hussar RDA and a dwarv tip





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Tashy

Asmodus Lustro 
Manta RTA
Puffy Puffs xxx Musk, I'm impressed with the taste of this juice. It is on the spot Musk sweeties!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## Sloan

A Tauren mech mod with a Drop RDA and vaping on TKO Blue Milk limited edition

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Sloan said:


> A Tauren mech mod with a Drop RDA and vaping on TKO Blue Milk limited edition


Pics or its all lies

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sloan

RainstormZA said:


> Pics or its all lies




Why lie brother?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Sloan

Sloan said:


> Why lie brother?




I mean sister lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Nice looking mech and rda @Sloan . Thanks for sharing a picture

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Am being a good girl, studying outside the office and vaping lol




Man, it's quite a bit too warm in pmb for my liking

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Willielieb

Sloan said:


> Why lie brother?


does it have the button without the rattle

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sloan

Willielieb said:


> does it have the button without the rattle



unfortunately not . it still has the rattle.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spongebob

Where you get the juice?


Tashy said:


> View attachment 139644
> 
> Asmodus Lustro
> Manta RTA
> Puffy Puffs xxx Musk, I'm impressed with the taste of this juice. It is on the spot Musk sweeties!



Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willielieb

Sloan said:


> unfortunately not . it still has the rattle.


sad panda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

Hello again. It's a Wismec Reuleaux RX Gen3. Takes three (3) 18650 batteries. If you looking for a small, compact, long battery life, travel mod, it's perfect. 



RainstormZA said:


> Nice!!! What make and model is it as I'd love to look it up



Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Wismec luxotic






Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Jp1905

ODIS O-Atty X on the Holy!Very impressive,thanks @KZOR shes a beauty and runs smooth!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

A quick snack at JHB airport

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## GSM500

My first mech mod and first decent squonk....

And the flavour is........... Incredible!





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## clydern

GSM500 said:


> My first mech mod and first decent squonk....
> 
> And the flavour is........... Incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I am so jealous . Beautiful mod bro. Why did you not get the ultem and brass one ? If I might ask 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BATMAN

Kicking it old school with my Vgod Pro 150 and a reload to boot. 

Running quad framed aliens by @Fydo which are reading at 0.16 and they are so beautifully on point!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## GSM500

clydern said:


> I am so jealous . Beautiful mod bro. Why did you not get the ultem and brass one ? If I might ask
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Out of stock unfortunately, but almost all of my kit is black silver, so it's a matchy matchy for the siblings.

Seems the black and silver maybe a newer release? (not completely sure on that) 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern

I can't seem to find them in CPT I was considering fasttech they seem to have stock of all the models. I am heavily considering getting one for my birthday in September.


GSM500 said:


> Out of stock unfortunately, but almost all of my kit is black silver, so it's a matchy matchy for the siblings.
> 
> Seems the black and silver maybe a newer release? (not completely sure on that)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500

clydern said:


> I can't seem to find them in CPT I was considering fasttech they seem to have stock of all the models. I am heavily considering getting one for my birthday in September.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


I got this and a few other items from 3FVape USD62 for the furyan

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern

GSM500 said:


> I got this and a few other items from 3FVape USD62 for the furyan
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy I will have a look

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Pico + Dvarw ... all that I need

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Tashy

Spongebob said:


> Where you get the juice?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


My husband won it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

GSM500 said:


> My first mech mod and first decent squonk....
> 
> And the flavour is........... Incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I have a black and brass inbound, if they can find the package,  and I have the Ultem one. The silver black is a later release, starting to hope they don’t find my stuff, if refund it will definately be a black and silver one to replace, they are great mods!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

Smart looking setup


GSM500 said:


> My first mech mod and first decent squonk....
> 
> And the flavour is........... Incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Forgot to mention i was lounging by my dog in his livingroom

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Roodt

Before we start the day....

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Rocking the Blitzen in Bubble mode with the Voopoo Alpha 1

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Martin Narainsamy said:


> A quick snack at JHB airport



Safe travels @Martin Narainsamy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> Pico + Dvarw ... all that I need



Just gorgeous @TheV !
Winner photo

That drip tip looks very good on the setup

What coil and juice are running in there if i may ask

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Just gorgeous @TheV !
> Winner photo
> 
> That drip tip looks very good on the setup
> 
> What coil and juice are running in there if i may ask


Thanks @Silver 

Such an awesome drip tip for the Dvarw. @akhalz does some great work!
The coil is a Ni80 Framed Staple Alien (3.0mm) from @smilelykumeenit.
Juice is a custom blend called XTC Lite, mixed at half menthol.

^ this is the absolute trifecta for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Jp1905

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Rocking the Blitzen in Bubble mode with the Voopoo Alpha 1
> View attachment 139726



I love the larger capacity but find that flavour gets muted when you use the bubble tank,probably due to the extension of the chimney.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Jp1905 said:


> I love the larger capacity but find that flavour gets muted when you use the bubble tank,probably due to the extension of the chimney.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I totally agree with you...but I love the look of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Silver said:


> Safe travels @Martin Narainsamy


Thanks Silver. Unfortuneltly its business

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

CLZ XQ and Skyfall !!
Pure Bliss !!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 11


----------



## Mac75

Inked

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 11


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Luxotic MF and Blitzen

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Pimped








Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Travel companions for the day... quick coffee before the flight. That’s my plane in the background. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## clydern

Is this mod new ? Or has it been out for a while ? I have never seen it


Martin Narainsamy said:


> Luxotic MF and Blitzen
> View attachment 139760



Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Left handed squonker...awesome


Mac75 said:


> Inked



Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

More pics please.It looks sweet


clydern said:


> Is this mod new ? Or has it been out for a while ? I have never seen it
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Friend of mine's setup that i rewicked for him. Wotofo dual coil Conquerer on ijust2.
Nothing fancy but it looks sexy

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

More pics please.it looks sweet


Martin Narainsamy said:


> Luxotic MF and Blitzen
> View attachment 139760



Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Luxotic MF and Blitzen
> View attachment 139760


Beautiful mod you got there. Aces!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Some MTL action today.high nic on a 1.5mm∅ micro coil





Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Refueling in transit because plane food is just so meh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 3


----------



## Waine

My old Fuji GTA 25mm single coil, on the well worn in RX 2/3. Great set up to kick off the morning.








Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Dobie

clydern said:


> Is this mod new ? Or has it been out for a while ? I have never seen it
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



Brand new. Actually looks awesome. Can do Squonk with a single 21700, or use it as a VW with dual 18650's.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Luxotic MF and Blitzen
> View attachment 139760


Stunning

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## regularvapeguy



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## Mac75

regularvapeguy said:


> View attachment 139846


awesome flame bro!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## regularvapeguy

Mac75 said:


> awesome flame bro!



Thanks bud, now if he'd stop nipping at my coral I'd be a lot happier with him

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Anvil

Finally got to build the Siren2 last night. Used the supplied round wire coil because I was curious how it vaped. When I saw 0.95 resistance I didn't know what to expect because I've always been a low ohm fan even at low power. Well, I am officially surprised! The flavour is amazing (at a measly 17w) and now I find I can't wait to try some fine SS claptons etc etc. What a winner tank and now I can vape all day in my office without turning it overcast.

Looks a bit funny on the Aegis though. Time for a new slim mod methinks.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Midweek check






Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Resistance said:


> More pics please.it looks sweet
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


will doo right away dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

clydern said:


> Is this mod new ? Or has it been out for a while ? I have never seen it
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Wismec sent it to me for testing. you can pick it up on there site... but they are the only ones that have it because its soo new

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Dobie said:


> Brand new. Actually looks awesome. Can do Squonk with a single 21700, or use it as a VW with dual 18650's.


You can sqounk with a 21700 / 20700 or 18650(single).
Normal mod mode is dual / single 18650 and 21700/20700/18650 (Single)... My full review on it will be out today... check out my Channel in my signature


----------



## Martin Narainsamy



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Martin Narainsamy said:


> You can sqounk with a 21700 / 20700 or 18650(single).
> Normal mod mode is dual / single 18650 and 21700/20700/18650 (Single)... My full review on it will be out today... check out my Channel in my signature


Both VW and direct output board included. It's a DIY box so they want you to open it up and fiddle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mac75

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Both VW and direct output board included. It's a DIY box so they want you to open it up and fiddle.


I like it a lot.....waiting to see which vendor gets the black in stock.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

Mac75 said:


> I like it a lot.....waiting to see which vendor gets the black in stock.


I saw it on bling SA. But it's pre order . I saw they offer options without a screen for a bit cheaper 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

clydern said:


> I saw it on bling SA. But it's pre order . I saw they offer options without a screen for a bit cheaper
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



Weren't there issues with this supplier recently ? I would be wary of ordering from them maybe ? @Rob Fisher ?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## clydern

Oh I was unaware. Thanks for the heads up


Daniel said:


> Weren't there issues with this supplier recently ? I would be wary of ordering from them maybe ? @Rob Fisher ?



Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

clydern said:


> Is this mod new ? Or has it been out for a while ? I have never seen it
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk[/QUO





Mac75 said:


> I like it a lot.....waiting to see which vendor gets the black in stock.


You could order direct from Wismec's New online store.
Everything is 20% off for the grand opening!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mirage and Dvarw. The others in the background are awaiting a PitStop.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JurgensSt

Two new tanks and mods








Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Anvil

Giving the new Entheon a run on the Cut squonker. Overall I am loving this atty so far!

(Excuse the marks, I promise it's not that bad, but my phone camera makes things extra harsh in low light)

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Huffapuff

I don't often post here, but I'm so enjoying this setup that I thought I'd share

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2


----------



## clydern

Huffapuff said:


> I don't often post here, but I'm so enjoying this setup that I thought I'd share
> 
> View attachment 139987
> 
> View attachment 139988


Beautiful setup buddy 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

Testing out the Recurve with Replay thought I was done with squonking but this really ticks all the boxes.....

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Petrus

All I can say is @Rob Fisher , this isn't a myth, brilliant tank. Now I can understand why you don't squonk.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

What an amazing combo! This Gringo in the DVARW is pure bliss!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> All I can say is @Rob Fisher , this isn't a myth, brilliant tank. Now I can understand why you don't squonk.
> View attachment 139996



Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! Welcome to Dvarw World!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500

For the wife!





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Droid and Taifun GT IV

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Awsome combo

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Modyrts

This is my baby and by far my favorite vape ive owned.... so far  

Mod: VGod Pro Mech 
RDA: iJoy combo RDA Triangle
Battery: Sony VTC4
Coils: Dual Fused Claptons by Bubble Wraps (id 3mm)
Wick: Kendo Cotton 
Juice: Nasty Juice: Fat Boy

RDA is slightly too big for the mod (just trying a new combo) as mod is 24mm and rda is 25mm so miniscule overhang. Havnt rewicked in a while as havnt really been using this RDA so dont judge. As it gives off a bit of leakage due to below coil airflow.

Reactions: Like 9 | Disagree 1


----------



## Silver

Morning start

Tobacco MTL and coffee...

Thumper never disappoints!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

R2D2 with Coffee

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## JurgensSt

Rob Fisher said:


> R2D2 with Coffee
> View attachment 140021



I want that coffee mug

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Really liking this mod

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rafique

Today's combos, 

I have been looking for this merlin in jhb for such a long time, need a 22 mm DL rta. Thanks @EZBlend

My favorites now

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Roodt

Yeah sure, it may not be super advanced, it may be a bit bruised and battered, it may not be the best on the market. But this sure as heck still is one of the best mods i ever bought...

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## Jengz

Rafique said:


> Today's combos,
> 
> I have been looking for this merlin in jhb for such a long time, need a 22 mm DL rta. Thanks @EZBlend
> 
> My favorites now
> 
> View attachment 140039
> 
> View attachment 140040


Laykom Boeta, where did u get that drip tip on the reload? So much want

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

Jengz said:


> Laykom Boeta, where did u get that drip tip on the reload? So much want



Salaam Boeta,

had to buy a recurve specifically to get it, then lost it and found it

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Rafique said:


> Today's combos,
> 
> I have been looking for this merlin in jhb for such a long time, need a 22 mm DL rta. Thanks @EZBlend
> 
> My favorites now
> 
> View attachment 140039
> 
> View attachment 140040


My Puma's chip died on me.
Wouldn't mind getting another

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny

The Venna is in for a pit stop so giving the NarDa some love. Both are insanely good on the flavor front though the NarDa is still on top...........Just.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mahir

Happy Friday! Wishing everyone a great weekend

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Braki

iJust 3 with some Peach and Apricot. Smok X8 with DIY Coffee. Basicly my constant vape at the moment. Going to try and fire up the others over the weekend.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Modyrts

This is a nifty mod i use on the rare occasion. The paint started fading eventually and there was a lot of engravings on the mod. So did this 

Mod: Sigelei Fuchai 213w TC
Rdta: iJoy Limitless
Coils: Dual Claptons (DIY made)
Juice: Silver Black Juice Co.: Jenny

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dreadside



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Waine

There you go. That MTL Eurica moment! Glad you hit that spot.


Anvil said:


> Finally got to build the Siren2 last night. Used the supplied round wire coil because I was curious how it vaped. When I saw 0.95 resistance I didn't know what to expect because I've always been a low ohm fan even at low power. Well, I am officially surprised! The flavour is amazing (at a measly 17w) and now I find I can't wait to try some fine SS claptons etc etc. What a winner tank and now I can vape all day in my office without turning it overcast.
> 
> Looks a bit funny on the Aegis though. Time for a new slim mod methinks.
> View attachment 139853



Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hot.chillie35

clydern said:


> Beautiful setup buddy
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Awesome

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

New toy!Happy days!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Another early start

MTL Tobacco in thumper and tasty coffee

Dejavu

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Modyrts

This is a mate of mines which I use more than he does. Its a nice little squonk mod which is never actually used for squonking funny enough.

Mod: iJoy Capo Squonk kit 100w
Rda: Bonza RDA by Vandy Vape and Vaping Bogan (my favorite vaping youtuber, he gives really honest opinions and isnt paid by companies like riptrippers)
Coils: home made Ni80 braided dual coils
Juice: Burst Sher-Burst

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## clydern

Modyrts said:


> This is a mate of mines which I use more than he does. Its a nice little squonk mod which is never actually used for squonking funny enough.
> 
> Mod: iJoy Capo Squonk kit 100w
> Rda: Bonza RDA by Vandy Vape and Vaping Bogan (my favorite vaping youtuber, he gives really honest opinions and isnt paid by companies like riptrippers)
> Coils: home made Ni80 braided dual coils
> Juice: Burst Sher-Burst


I really enjoy bogans reviews too. And the beer pairing 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Modyrts

clydern said:


> I really enjoy bogans reviews too. And the beer pairing
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



I actually had this conversation with a guy at the vape shop at Pavillion in Durban about his beer reviews and pairing and such. 

Hes really awesome. If im thinking of buying something i always consult him

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manusjvv

Pharaoh Mini+Voopoo Drag


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Adephi

Roodt said:


> Yeah sure, it may not be super advanced, it may be a bit bruised and battered, it may not be the best on the market. But this sure as heck still is one of the best mods i ever bought...
> 
> View attachment 140042



Bruised and battered? That's still spotless compared to mine.

It is the best daily hard worker for out and about.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Roodt

Adephi said:


> Bruised and battered? That's still spotless compared to mine.
> 
> It is the best daily hard worker for out and about.



Only because the bottle has seen better days, and I'm getting some paint chipping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine

Bed time bliss vape...






Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Some late night munchies after a long hard day of toil and strife 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

Wow! The best milktart juice I’ve tried to date! An Absolutely amazing Eliquid!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Lovely photos @Rob Fisher 
Which camera is that? Your iphone?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Lovely photos @Rob Fisher
> Which camera is that? Your iphone?



Yip iPhone 7+

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nadz1972

Relaxing with a beautiful Iconic and some masala chai tea

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## regularvapeguy

Stopping to get some lunch at the drive through and I couldn't be happier with the combo I've got for the day!

This juice is really nice and subtle compared to other citrus Vapes I've had. A definite winner!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Anvil

Yeah, I'm way too impatient. Was out and about with the Mrs. and saw a Mirage in the shop and couldn't help myself.
A proper winner combo for all day mtl vaping.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Waine

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 140160
> View attachment 140161
> View attachment 140162
> View attachment 140163


Some great outdoor pics there Rob. Stunning gear! How amazing is this weather?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

Some Sunday afternoon MTL. It's a perfect winters day here in Waterfall, KZN, upper Highway.





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## jm10

Anvil said:


> Yeah, I'm way too impatient. Was out and about with the Mrs. and saw a Mirage in the shop and couldn't help myself.
> A proper winner combo for all day mtl vaping.
> 
> View attachment 140191



Vape Shop? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Chucking some lazy clouds this Sunday afternoon!



Regards

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Ehpro Billow X on the Genie snd OBS 2 on
Voopoo Alpha1...Sunday buddies

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Anvil said:


> Yeah, I'm way too impatient. Was out and about with the Mrs. and saw a Mirage in the shop and couldn't help myself.
> A proper winner combo for all day mtl vaping.
> 
> View attachment 140191



The Mirage is an awesome mod! Beautiful setup there!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Waine said:


> Some great outdoor pics there Rob. Stunning gear! How amazing is this weather?



100% @Waine! The weather in Durbs is really strange this winter... I have been really cold for the first time... maybe I'm just getting old and the 8kg's of fat I lost may be contributing...

Today has been a pearler of a day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

*Billet Box*

This device always pleases me. It's my official out and about device and goes with me to meetings in my laptop bag. There's a little pouch in one of the compartments where it fits perfectly.

Such great flavour from the BB. I have the Exocet inside and LIT Sidechick juice. With some extra menthol drops  Just been refilled for the week ahead...

Dependable, reliable. Great flavour. Good juice capacity. Good battery life. Compact.

Classic

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> *Billet Box*
> 
> This device always pleases me. It's my official out and about device and goes with me to meetings in my laptop bag. There's a little pouch in one of the compartments where it fits perfectly.
> 
> Such great flavour from the BB. I have the Exocet inside and LIT Sidechick juice. With some extra menthol drops  Just been refilled for the week ahead...
> 
> Dependable, reliable. Great flavour. Good juice capacity. Good battery life. Compact.
> 
> Classic



I couldn’t agree more. It’s the ultimate travel companion for me. The great battery life and juice capacity with its moderate consumption is immaculate. I get 2 boro’s to a battery so a spare battery and 10mls spare makes it 2-3 days comfortably on the fly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> I couldn’t agree more. It’s the ultimate travel companion for me. The great battery life and juice capacity with its moderate consumption is immaculate. I get 2 boro’s to a battery so a spare battery and 10mls spare makes it 2-3 days comfortably on the fly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Agreed @Amir !
And you should know well with all your travelling!

You said an important thing - the moderate consumption - spot on
When one considers the "pitstop overhead" of a device, the BB is certainly very economical
And with very very good flavour - for the juices I vape in it.

Love it to bits

Have to thank @Rob Fisher for strongly suggesting it to me and organising it. I got it about a month before VapeCon 2017 and thats all I used at VapeCon. So its a year old and not a sausage of a problem!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver

Silver said:


> Agreed @Amir !
> And you should know well with all your travelling!
> 
> You said an important thing - the moderate consumption - spot on
> When one considers the "pitstop overhead" of a device, the BB is certainly very economical
> And with very very good flavour - for the juices I vape in it.
> 
> Love it to bits
> 
> Have to thank @Rob Fisher for strongly suggesting it to me and organising it. I got it about a month before VapeCon 2017 and thats all I used at VapeCon. So its a year old and not a sausage of a problem!



Ok let me just qualify the above point about "pitstop overhead" for those not familiar with the BB.

Once your coil and wick is installed, if you're vaping a juice that's not hammering your coil and wick (like a lightly coloured fruity menthol) then you can go for ages without rewicking. And refilling the Boro tank has to be one of the most simple refilling procedures. Slide the glass down a bit, squirt in the juice, slide the glass up and you done.

However

When it comes to rewicking - or recoiling - the BB takes a bit more work. You need to undo the whole kaboodle and undo the exocet out of the Boro tank - then find a mod you can put it on (works on my Pico) The threads on many mods don't catch it. Most folk use one of those CoilMaster Tabs. I dont have one. Then you have to do the wicking and then reassemble it all. Its quite daunting the first few times but you get to know it better after a while. Oh, and you have to lubricate everything.

So the pitstop overhead is very low until you have to change coils or wicks. Thankfully with the right juice, that is not too often.

Just wanted to clarify that point in case someone gets a BB and thinks I'm nuts

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

A world class atty deserves a world class juice....

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Cobrali

Christos said:


> A world class atty deserves a world class juice....
> View attachment 140213


And a world class atty deserves a crafted coils silo tip! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Late night work for a client

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Silver said:


> *Billet Box*
> 
> This device always pleases me. It's my official out and about device and goes with me to meetings in my laptop bag. There's a little pouch in one of the compartments where it fits perfectly.
> 
> Such great flavour from the BB. I have the Exocet inside and LIT Sidechick juice. With some extra menthol drops  Just been refilled for the week ahead...
> 
> Dependable, reliable. Great flavour. Good juice capacity. Good battery life. Compact.
> 
> Classic


Convinced me to take the DNA40 BB out of retirement. 1.2 Ohm Kanthal coil at 23.8 Watt. Andre’s mate. Great combo.



Regards

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Ok let me just qualify the above point about "pitstop overhead" for those not familiar with the BB.
> 
> Once your coil and wick is installed, if you're vaping a juice that's not hammering your coil and wick (like a lightly coloured fruity menthol) then you can go for ages without rewicking. And refilling the Boro tank has to be one of the most simple refilling procedures. Slide the glass down a bit, squirt in the juice, slide the glass up and you done.
> 
> However
> 
> When it comes to rewicking - or recoiling - the BB takes a bit more work. You need to undo the whole kaboodle and undo the exocet out of the Boro tank - then find a mod you can put it on (works on my Pico) The threads on many mods don't catch it. Most folk use one of those CoilMaster Tabs. I dont have one. Then you have to do the wicking and then reassemble it all. Its quite daunting the first few times but you get to know it better after a while. Oh, and you have to lubricate everything.
> 
> So the pitstop overhead is very low until you have to change coils or wicks. Thankfully with the right juice, that is not too often.
> 
> Just wanted to clarify that point in case someone gets a BB and thinks I'm nuts



I have that SXK magic wand thing that allows u to screw a small device into the B.B. through the drip tip opening which then in turn has a 510 threading at the top for rebuilding and wicking the Exocet. Will post a pic soon for more clarity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Late night treat before hitting the hay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> Convinced me to take the DNA40 BB out of retirement. 1.2 Ohm Kanthal coil at 23.8 Watt. Andre’s mate. Great combo.
> View attachment 140216
> 
> 
> Regards



Looks cool @Raindance 
I know Bowdens Mate, that Andre's Mate is based on - its a super juice!


----------



## Anvil

jm10 said:


> Vape Shop?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vape Shop indeed. Only place I've seen them for quite a while now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10

Anvil said:


> Vape Shop indeed. Only place I've seen them for quite a while now.



Thought so, weird how vape shop has them readily available but the more well know places dont even keep them. Anyhoo congrats on the mod, you will love it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

Mech kind of day

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## UzziTherion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## BATMAN

Salt nic is life

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

UzziTherion said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Chom that Vasuki is flippen crazy amazing. I love it. Need to get me a refil on my Majestic vapor juices again.


----------



## Mac75

antonherbst said:


> Chom that Vasuki is flippen crazy amazing. I love it. Need to get me a refil on my Majestic vapor juices again.


I am def gonna get some....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## UzziTherion

antonherbst said:


> Chom that Vasuki is flippen crazy amazing. I love it. Need to get me a refil on my Majestic vapor juices again.



The profile of that juice is something I would have never ever picked up, I don’t like anything with banana or peanut butter, but this juice is so well blended and balanced, I really can’t get enough, it’s so unique and just down right delicious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

UzziTherion said:


> The profile of that juice is something I would have never ever picked up, I don’t like anything with banana or peanut butter, but this juice is so well blended and balanced, I really can’t get enough, it’s so unique and just down right delicious
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It made me get a liking in nutty juice flavors and now i am screwed. @Sash needs to get bigger bottles. Like 2 ltrs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt

It's Zeus day






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## BATMAN

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Awsome combo
> View attachment 140007


@Martin Narainsamy hows the overall performance on the revolver RTA dude?

Flavour and cloud wise?


----------



## Jp1905

UzziTherion said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Creme FTW!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Minikin V2 & Advken Manta RTA...with some 3mg XXX

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## CharlieSierra

Def need a stealth mtl setup so I can satisfy the addiction during 2 hour lecturers

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Modyrts

One of Vgods latest products a

disposable pod device. Each pod is capable of holding about 270 puffs.

Device: Vgod Stig
Flavor: Mighty Mint

I was really impressed with this little device it has great flavor and produces decent clouds. Only down side is one of the devices in my pack didnt work. However i recieved a replacement immediately.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 140277
> View attachment 140278


Thats damn sexy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Amir said:


> I have that SXK magic wand thing that allows u to screw a small device into the B.B. through the drip tip opening which then in turn has a 510 threading at the top for rebuilding and wicking the Exocet. Will post a pic soon for more clarity.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk








Magic wand at work 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Loving these mods, just cannot get enough of them!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2


----------



## clydern

I am so jealous dude 


Sickboy77 said:


> Loving these mods, just cannot get enough of them!!!
> View attachment 140303



Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77

clydern said:


> I am so jealous dude
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


These mods are insane!!! try get your hands on one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

I also love squonking I am looking to get one yes. 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Sash

Just loving this! Firing on all cylinders!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## GSM500

Sickboy77 said:


> Loving these mods, just cannot get enough of them!!!
> View attachment 140303


I recently got one of these. I'm very chuffed with it.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sash said:


> Just loving this! Firing on all cylinders!



That is still one of the classiest BB's on the planet!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sash

Rob Fisher said:


> That is still one of the classiest BB's on the planet!


I got lucky with it! Beat a guy at a game of pool for it and fifty bucks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sash said:


> I got lucky with it! Beat a guy at a game of pool for it and fifty bucks!



Remind me not to play pool against you!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sash

Rob Fisher said:


> Remind me not to play pool against you!


Ill do better for you Uncle Rob  Something Russian for that Spade!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sash said:


> Ill do better for you Uncle Rob  Something Russian for that Spade!



As long as it's not the roulette-type... if it's a hot Russian from St Petersburg I could be tempted. 

PS None from Moscow will work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Sash

Rob Fisher said:


> As long as it's not the roulette-type... if it's a hot Russian from St Petersburg I could be tempted.
> 
> PS None from Moscow will work.


I actually forgot about the roulette! 

But trust me Under the word Russian I can provide several options.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Zues Dual with Aliens 0.16ohms on Hexohm V3...and the Pancake Man Tooty Fruity...Diggin the Top Airflow Design

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Amazing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Modyrts

Sickboy77 said:


> Loving these mods, just cannot get enough of them!!!
> View attachment 140303



I popped into H2Vapes the other day and they told me to stay away from the mech version of these due to the components breaking eventually


Have you had any issues so far?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

OMG is there anything finer than a fresh wick, fresh Red Pill in a freshly cleaned Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG is there anything finer than a fresh wick, fresh Red Pill in a freshly cleaned Dvarw DL!
> View attachment 140335
> View attachment 140336


Yes there is. That girl with the boots

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Nailedit77

Modyrts said:


> I popped into H2Vapes the other day and they told me to stay away from the mech version of these due to the components breaking eventually
> 
> 
> Have you had any issues so far?


No issues at all, over squonked plenty time and had juice all over mod. Wiped it off and carried on vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

SmokeyJoe said:


> Yes there is. That girl with the boots



The only difference is my fresh Dvarw will last me all night. The other option would be 5-10 minutes.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> The only difference is my fresh Dvarw will last me all night. The other option would be 5-10 minutes.


Wahahaha!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kishan Ghela

Loving this setup

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## BATMAN

Vgod Pro 150 with a reload RTA with my very own frosted cereal mix

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

BATMAN said:


> @Martin Narainsamy hows the overall performance on the revolver RTA dude?
> 
> Flavour and cloud wise?


flavour is really good but I tend to have wicking issues if I don''t thin out really well...
but that airflow optionality is awesome!!! really enjoy it as it reminds me of the Ammit 22 in terms of building. and I like a challenge

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BATMAN

Martin Narainsamy said:


> flavour is really good but I tend to have wicking issues if I don''t thin out really well...
> but that airflow optionality is awesome!!! really enjoy it as it reminds me of the Ammit 22 in terms of building. and I like a challenge


Thanks for the feedback bud.

It really is a nice looking RTA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Dud


BATMAN said:


> Thanks for the feedback bud.
> 
> It really is a nice looking RTA


Totally agree with you on that...its amazing to look at!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Trying to dress the kids the same 







Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Current A-Team! Wow, Vaping has come a long way since the early days!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 11


----------



## Sash

Some old skool love







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

Too tired to forage so I’m taking a shortcut 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 4


----------



## Calvin Naidoo

Giving these a try,flavor and nic hit is great.Pitty they so expensive.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

antonherbst said:


> View attachment 140233
> 
> 
> Mech kind of day


That CONSRV mod brings back memories, when your pinkie hits that skull and the RDA thuds, then pops a small vape ring out. Won't part with mine, even though it is not in my rotation of late.

Great set up. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN

Amir said:


> Too tired to forage so I’m taking a shortcut
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro, everytime I see one of your posts, you're balling. 

Really classy snaps man, well done.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Waine said:


> That CONSRV mod brings back memories, when your pinkie hits that skull and the RDA thuds, then pops a small vape ring out. Won't part with mine, even though it is not in my rotation of late.
> 
> Great set up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



It was my first tube mech and like you it will never leave my collection. Still hit it hard from time to time and i am a getting a second tube mech in a couple of days. A complyfe this time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Waine

Rob Fisher said:


> The Current A-Team! Wow, Vaping has come a long way since the early days!
> View attachment 140439


Great set up there Rob. You said it... It feels like yesterday that you were raving about the SM25. Now the SM is akin to a an Opel Corsa next to an X6. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Freshly Wicked and ready to go

NarDa is still the best atty for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Waine said:


> Great set up there Rob. You said it... It feels like yesterday that you were raving about the SM25. Now the SM is akin to a an Opel Corsa next to an X6.



Yip things move along really fast these days... Mind you I still have two of my precious SM25's in the display cabinet... maybe I should pull one out and play with it... my guess is that will still hold it's own against a lot of other newer RTA's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

BATMAN said:


> Bro, everytime I see one of your posts, you're balling.
> 
> Really classy snaps man, well done.



Thank you. It’s actually the work I do that affords the luxury not me though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RayDeny

What ever happened to just climbing up and doing a job, these JSA’s are painful but atleast the little firecracker keeps me company.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## GerharddP

RayDeny said:


> What ever happened to just climbing up and doing a job, these JSA’s are painful but atleast the little firecracker keeps me company.
> 
> View attachment 140529


Tell me about it. Had to wear full PPE other day in 90 humidity and 35C...told the safety pr1ck that its more dangerous because it can cause heat exhaustion but no...he knows best.

Anyway, what mod is that? I love it...perfect for my site work.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Augvape Boreas V2 in Shorty mode with Wismec Luxotic MF Box.
Great Combo

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Modyrts

Sickboy77 said:


> No issues at all, over squonked plenty time and had juice all over mod. Wiped it off and carried on vaping



How ling have you had it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Augvape Boreas V2 on Smok Alien 220W

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## McGeezy21

Advken Manta RTA FTW!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

McGeezy21 said:


> Advken Manta RTA FTW!
> View attachment 140573


In terms of a dual coil Flavour tank...The Manta CANNOT BE BEAT!!!!
ALL HAIL MANTA!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jp1905

Martin Narainsamy said:


> In terms of a dual coil Flavour tank...The Manta CANNOT BE BEAT!!!!
> ALL HAIL MANTA!!!!



Personally I enjoyed the Reload more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Jp1905 said:


> Personally I enjoyed the Reload more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wish I had a Reload to compare

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sash

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip things move along really fast these days... Mind you I still have two of my precious SM25's in the display cabinet... maybe I should pull one out and play with it... my guess is that will still hold it's own against a lot of other newer RTA's.


Uncle Rob, what is your dream mod?
I am dieing to know


----------



## clydern

I finally got my baby . Have my druga RDA on it. I know it's not optimal. But it will have to do. Untill I have enough bucks for the recurve








Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Cobrali

Jp1905 said:


> Personally I enjoyed the Reload more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I enjoyed the ESG skyline and i have tried the Dwarv and they are definitely much better! But i don't use RTA's as drippers have better flavours in my opinion.. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cobrali

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Wish I had a Reload to compare


I think you should try the qp designs juggerknot and fatality..they have the best flavour to date in my opinion.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905

Cobrali said:


> I think you should try the qp designs juggerknot and fatality..they have the best flavour to date in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



Just dont try a Kylin,mine tried to kill me.And its kak.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## antonherbst

Martin Narainsamy said:


> In terms of a dual coil Flavour tank...The Manta CANNOT BE BEAT!!!!
> ALL HAIL MANTA!!!!


Well from when i still used rta’s the Reload was better and currently we have alot more than just the Manta that provides good flavor. 

Vaping is a very personal setup. What you must rememeber is that what works for you might not work for me.

So in your opinion the manta is a good dual coil rta. 

I love me a good single coil rda with a coil that runs at about 0,3 - 0,6 ohms

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sash said:


> Uncle Rob, what is your dream mod?
> I am dieing to know



@Sash my favourite mods are the Solar Storms and a very special one is being made as we speak. It's a special block I have been holding onto for a few years waiting for the perfect mod... and this is it! Here is the block.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Sash

Rob Fisher said:


> @Sash my favourite mods are the Solar Storms and a very special one is being made as we speak. It's a special block I have been holding onto for a few years waiting for the perfect mod... and this is it! Here is the block.
> View attachment 140584


That is just classy! it looks liquid like!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sash said:


> That is just classy! it looks liquid like!



Pic from today!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Sash

Rob Fisher said:


> Pic from today!
> View attachment 140590


That man is working your block

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Wish I had a Reload to compare




Don't we all

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Cobrali said:


> I think you should try the qp designs juggerknot and fatality..they have the best flavour to date in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerharddP

RayDeny said:


> What ever happened to just climbing up and doing a job, these JSA’s are painful but atleast the little firecracker keeps me company.
> 
> View attachment 140529


Does anybody know what mod this is?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bread rabbit

Pico 75w little box with the stock tank on there. With cherry 3mg juice think its liqua

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10

GerharddP said:


> Does anybody know what mod this is?



@GerharddP i think thats @RayDeny Drip Stick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerharddP

jm10 said:


> @GerharddP i think thats @RayDeny Drip Stick
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot...will check it out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor

Cobrali said:


> I think you should try the qp designs juggerknot and fatality..they have the best flavour to date in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I need that Fatality in my life!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Bit of black and white action







Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## clydern

My pulse with a wasp on it. Did anybody do the firmware upgrades ? And played around with the added features ? I am curious as to how to use it






Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance

Kanger kbox with a no name tank fitted with a stainless 1.4ohm coil for mtl vaping.diy berry juice at 18mg








Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig

JurgensSt said:


> Bit of black and white action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


Love that juice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz

Some Kali and hex magic tonight!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny

GerharddP said:


> Does anybody know what mod this is?



Yip, it’s a Drip stick made by Ohman mods, unfortunately he only made one small run of them and some caps, currently he is working on a tiny tank to match. There are some that come up for sale now and then but not often.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerharddP

RayDeny said:


> Yip, it’s a Drip stick made by Ohman mods, unfortunately he only made one small run of them and some caps, currently he is working on a tiny tank to match. There are some that come up for sale now and then but not often.


O ok..that really sucks. 14500 battery I assume. Its awesome. Would work perfectly when in heavy or bulky gear like flash suits etc. Thanks anyway bud.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

Filled with some Me Time, still looking for an rta that beats the reload in flavor and wicking.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Breakfast Starter kit

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival

Berserker MTL RDA (with my own 510 tip) on the regulated Pulse.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## jamie

Definitely a juice I'll be reordering

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

Carnival said:


> Berserker MTL RDA (with my own 510 tip) on the regulated Pulse.
> 
> View attachment 140706



Dibs on Berserker if you ever decide to sell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

Some MTL action today.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid

UzziTherion said:


> The profile of that juice is something I would have never ever picked up, I don’t like anything with banana or peanut butter, but this juice is so well blended and balanced, I really can’t get enough, it’s so unique and just down right delicious
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @UzziTherion if you like that juice you should try the peanut butter bomb smoothie made by Kauai. Tasted that juice once and instantly got reminded of the smoothie (one of my regulars)...so similar!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival

Daniel said:


> Dibs on Berserker if you ever decide to sell



I'll keep you in mind if I do ever sell it. Not looking that way for now though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## McGeezy21



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Post screws were a problematic thing of the past on the dvarw.. Problem sorted






Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Flava

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Post screws were a problematic thing of the past on the dvarw.. Problem sorted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk



Nice, repurposed or purchased for the tank?

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Flava said:


> Nice, repurposed or purchased for the tank?


Just matched some up.. Fleat heads 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

The Flave got treated to a new driptip to match the Ultem Bolt!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Post screws were a problematic thing of the past on the dvarw.. Problem sorted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk



Hook me up also pls 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Got urs already brother.. I do everything in twos


Amir said:


> Hook me up also pls
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Voyeur and O-Atty X

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Amir said:


> Hook me up also pls
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got urs already brother.. I do shopping for two

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Breakfast Starter kit!!!
Morning staple

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Got urs already brother.. I do shopping for two
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk



What am I now ? Chopped liver ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Daniel said:


> What am I now ? Chopped liver ?


Fml I'll try organise u a set brother man 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Today's combo

Tesla + Intake + Supermilk
Pulse + Recurve + ........ No idea what the juice is called





Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Rob Fisher said:


> @Sash my favourite mods are the Solar Storms and a very special one is being made as we speak. It's a special block I have been holding onto for a few years waiting for the perfect mod... and this is it! Here is the block.
> View attachment 140584


If i had a dream mod....This block WILL have to be apart of it!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Don't you notice computer screens in most of these pics...I will say no more
I am guilty as well....lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ahhhh freshly cleaned Dvarw and a fresh bottle of Red Pill and a fresh wick! Heaven on earth!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Daniel said:


> What am I now ? Chopped liver ?



Sliced kidney 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Don't you notice computer screens in most of these pics...I will say no more
> I am guilty as well....lol


Everyone is taking pictures while sitting at the office 

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Missed the hotel breakfast this morning because I was way too tired after my shift so now I have to improvise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## clydern

Really loving this mod





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine

i dont have 4 hands so im only holding a mech tube with a tank and a mouse. Vaping aweful failed recipes because they are becoming too many for the drawer. At this point its dragonfruit and cranberry mixed with a little cherry and cream at 3mg nic with far too much cranberry its sour and nasty. Im not throwing them away im too much of a cheap bastard lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Nothing beats this for me 










Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 14


----------



## BumbleBee

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Nothing beats this for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


I think this one has be one of the nicest Freehands I've seen so far

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Voyeur and Venna!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

BumbleBee said:


> I think this one has be one of the nicest Freehands I've seen so far



Thanks mate. Can’t wait to pair it with my Skyfall. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Weekend Warrior!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## KZOR

Hadaly The III getting some action this weekend.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Anvil

Got my Hadeon cap for the Entheon today, fitted it within seconds of arriving home and it hasn't left my side since. I thought the Entheon was great already, but this has just made it that much better.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

My favorite HE-LE setup

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny

My chosen companions for today.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Metal_Geo

My camera is bust (Cheap excuse I know!) Buut.. Smok H-Priv and the Themis, running N'dulge Mango!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Hadeon on the bolt
Flave on the luna





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Good morning guys and girls. It is a beautiful morning here in Nigeria 









Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Good morning @RenaldoRheeder 
Thanks for the photo!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Saturday tomfoolery

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Amir

Sometimes in life you just gotta step back, take a minute and savor the finer things in life... take a deep breath and re-establish the balance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Calvin Naidoo

Not exactly in my hands right now but today I got some new wraps and battery holders.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905

Lekker chilled braai with @Derek Van Zyl building us some quad core aliens







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## NOOB

Jp1905 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha @Jp1905. Now that's what I'm talking about! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jagga8008

Hmmm.....in heaven...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Some cardinal in hadaly......absolute bliss... this is juice from the vaping Gods

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## clydern

Great looking set-up buddy


incredible_hullk said:


> View attachment 140891
> 
> Some cardinal in hadaly......absolute bliss... this is juice from the vaping Gods



Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## clydern

What RDA is that buddy?


jagga8008 said:


> Hmmm.....in heaven...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

clydern said:


> What RDA is that buddy?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


@clydern that looks like esg skyfall rda

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## clydern

Beautiful


incredible_hullk said:


> @clydern that looks like esg skyfall rda



Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500

These puppies were kept busy tonight. Lime Cola and a modified Cardinal on the dance floor.






Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## jagga8008

incredible_hullk said:


> @clydern that looks like esg skyfall rda



Correct, awesome Vape 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

Still rocks my world...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## CharlieSierra

Been wanting to get one of these for a while. But wanted to make sure I understood the ins & outs first. And now I'm loving it!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## NOOB

CharlieSierra said:


> Been wanting to get one of these for a while. But wanted to make sure I understood the ins & outs first. And now I'm loving it!!!
> View attachment 140980


Hi @CharlieSierra, is that the Wotofo Nudge RDA you have on that mod? If so, what are your thoughts on it?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

Nothing like a good. NC V2. Enjoy buddy


CharlieSierra said:


> Been wanting to get one of these for a while. But wanted to make sure I understood the ins & outs first. And now I'm loving it!!!
> View attachment 140980



Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CharlieSierra

NOOB said:


> Hi @CharlieSierra, is that the Wotofo Nudge RDA you have on that mod? If so, what are your thoughts on it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yes it's the Nudge 24mm bud. Excellent rda really good flavour. Might not be good for series builds as it can't accommodate very big & wide coils but I really enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NOOB

CharlieSierra said:


> Yes it's the Nudge 24mm bud. Excellent rda really good flavour. Might not be good for series builds as it can't accommodate very big & wide coils but I really enjoy it.


Cool, thanks for the feedback. I currently have the VandyVape Phobia, good RDA with good flavour, but I need to find the sweet spot on the wicking. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

IVapesDaNicotine said:


> i dont have 4 hands so im only holding a mech tube with a tank and a mouse. Vaping aweful failed recipes because they are becoming too many for the drawer. At this point its dragonfruit and cranberry mixed with a little cherry and cream at 3mg nic with far too much cranberry its sour and nasty. Im not throwing them away im too much of a cheap bastard lol



thin it down and add berry concentrate to taste.berries never dissapoint

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadz1972

Dotsquonk with gold Aequitas

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Just done moving house and finally I can get playing with my Vape Gear again!!!
Billow V3 with Ijoy Genie anf Mr Hardwicks watermelon candy 3mg

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## JB1987



Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 11


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

May your week ahead be this bright 









Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 13 | Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## KarlDP



Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Armor Mech with The Myth RDA from EVL in the UK!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## CharlieSierra

Nadz1972 said:


> Dotsquonk with gold Aequitas


Beautiful setup , one of my friends has the same setup just in black on black. It vapes like a dream

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roodt

My new fave ADV could do with a wee bit more "ice" but amazeballs nonetheless....

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Roodt said:


> My new fave ADV could do with a wee bit more "ice" but amazeballs nonetheless....
> 
> View attachment 141069


Recurve looking good on the Pulse

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Roodt

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Recurve looking good on the Pulse


Thank ya. The pulse 22mm is on my trust old squeeze now.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 140985


Stunning as always

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## GerharddP



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Match made in heaven and brothers. Thanks @akhalz for the mech

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Willyza



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## antonherbst

Willyza said:


>


Like the blacked out look.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

GerharddP said:


> View attachment 141095


Are you happy with that mod. Saw it on special for 600

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gabriel having a chat to R2D2!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## GerharddP

SmokeyJoe said:


> Are you happy with that mod. Saw it on special for 600


Hey bud. Yes I am. It does what its made for and it weighs next to nothing so for the job that I do its perfect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir

Rob Fisher said:


> Gabriel having a chat to R2D2!
> View attachment 141128



That mod looks like it was handcrafted by angels in heaven

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

JB1987 said:


> View attachment 141014



Awesome @JB1987 
Thanks for sharing the photo
Where is that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

GerharddP said:


> View attachment 141095



Love that photo @GerharddP 
The mod looks so good on the Wimpy menu!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987

Silver said:


> Awesome @JB1987
> Thanks for sharing the photo
> Where is that?



Thanks @Silver , It's a place called Ephesus in Turkey, a 2200 year old Greek city.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

JB1987 said:


> Thanks @Silver , It's a place called Ephesus in Turkey, a 2200 year old Greek city.



I thought I recognised the spot! A special place that!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Some Chocolates from my learners today with a solid Vape lineup for the day, bliss

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## GerharddP

Silver said:


> Awesome @JB1987
> Thanks for sharing the photo
> Where is that?


That was at George airport in the analouge lounge......there will be one today at PE airport as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerharddP

GerharddP said:


> That was at George airport in the analouge lounge......there will be one today at PE airport as well.


Lol sorry wrong post quote.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Coffee and custard





Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Pomcool, on a stick !

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## tool

Dicodification... Dicodes Dani Box Mini and chopped Flash e Vapor V4. Perfect. Never been interested in TC, but with my two Dicodes Devices TC is a no brainer. Easy to set up, fantastic, consistent vape.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Mahir

Happy chappy

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

Top top juice really impressed....

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Beethoven RTA with Wismec RX300


LOOKING GOOOD!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## delon

Voopoo drag/wotofo SMM with some Krispie Treats juice...amazing flavour tank!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Derek Van Zyl

How to decide





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

Rocking them QP designs lineup today!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rafique

Revolving today

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Blitzen Power!!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gabriel and Dvarw on Sheffield Beach. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## NOOB

Mixed berries and sherry by the fire on a winters evening! 






Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

NOOB said:


> Mixed berries and sherry by the fire on a winters evening!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


That looks so cosy! Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## jamie

Took these out of retirement for the evening. This was my go-to setup for a really long time.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## NOOB

Andre said:


> That looks so cosy! Enjoy.


Thanks @Andre! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BATMAN

Salt nics in my berserker mini on top of my Asmodus colossal!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Clouds4Days

Holy Guacamole 
Was in one City yesterday and woke up in a different city.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Awesome @Clouds4Days 

I see there are clouds in the pic too - hope they clear up soon and theyre not 4days

Where did you wake up?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> Awesome @Clouds4Days
> 
> I see there are clouds in the pic too - hope they clear up soon and theyre not 4days
> 
> Where did you wake up?



Even if they stay I don't mind I just needed a break from Johannesburg 

In Umdloti my folks have got a place down here so decided to take advantage of a long weekend and have a little break.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> Even if they stay I don't mind I just needed a brake from Johannesburg
> 
> In Umdloti my folks have got a place down here so decided to take advantage of a long weekend and have a little break.



What a winner move @Clouds4Days 
Enjoy the break!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mahir



Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

That looks really good @Mahir
Juice matches the driptip!
So small and compact

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Kalahari Sunrise 


UV

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 8


----------



## Waine

A colorful woman's day puplic holiday vape. And a drip day too, as the Blade can easily fall over. Great battery options.

















Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Daniel

Let the weekend begin....

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## GerharddP

The pocket rocket....0.62 @ around 114W

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## DougP

SX Q Class
Dvarw RTA

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## MRHarris1

Nudge + Stagevape Venus RDA



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Friday Baby!!!!! 
Got my Breakfast Starter kit o. the roll...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## veecee

Mahir said:


> View attachment 141379


That right there is awesome. Is the berserker a mini 22mm?

If so, what tube are you using?

Impressions? 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## veecee

Silver said:


> That looks really good @Mahir
> Juice matches the driptip!
> So small and compact


The tank and tip are both ultem. I love the look of the whole setup! 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mahir

veecee said:


> That right there is awesome. Is the berserker a mini 22mm?
> 
> If so, what tube are you using?
> 
> Impressions?
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk



Berserker mini, yes. It's on a SMPL tube mech

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Custom coffee stand at work 





Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Heino13

.





Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 2


----------



## Dreadside



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Caramia



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

Caramia said:


> View attachment 141479



beautiful !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Caramia said:


> View attachment 141479


Great look, nearly as nice as a Reo at sunset

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mahir

A lot of people dislike this juice but I personally love it. One of my favorites!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Caramia

Room Fogger said:


> Great look, nearly as nice as a Reo at sunset


Like this?


I'll do another one when I'm in the bush again

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mahir

Caramia said:


> Like this?
> View attachment 141491
> 
> I'll do another one when I'm in the bush again



Is that a Marijuana tree? LOL

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Caramia

Mahir said:


> Is that a Marijuana tree? LOL


Medicinal CBD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GSM500

Caramia said:


> Medicinal CBD


Time for a Storz & Bickel Mighty! 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Caramia

GSM500 said:


> Time for a Storz & Bickel Mighty!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


LOLZ! Unfortunately not mine, but a friend's who makes CBD oil, but I do get the end product for veterinary use (at this stage).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jamie



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

Boys...ons gaan NOU braai!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## GuntherHubner117

My hand

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Derek Van Zyl

Het iemand iets gese van braai haha








Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Cobrali

Uh since i got this mod it has never left my side! Must be the Victor sexiness in the mod that i am attracted to! 





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Caramia said:


> Like this?
> View attachment 141491
> 
> I'll do another one when I'm in the bush again


Wow again, must take mine for a spin this weekend, have not had enough time to do a recoil and rewick. Those bush pictures are really something special.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Caramia said:


> Like this?
> View attachment 141491
> 
> I'll do another one when I'm in the bush again


That bush / tree is gorgeous. The Reo is OK.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mirage with Dvarw and a Blacktail!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another fooshie.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CLZ X and Dvarw and G&T.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Great pics @Rob Fisher 
That g&t one is superb

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

On my way to golf





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

So for the 1st time in years i was in the position to get myself a brand new setup. Thanks SARS

Vapor Storm Puma with the mighty Zeus. Still struggeling with the wicking on the Zeus. Think im making my wicks too short. Im been using my SM22 exclusively for 2 years. So bit of a challenge to wick on something different. Will get there though

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## clydern

Druga RDA on pulse 80w





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Christos

Your colour coordination skills need a medal @Caramia.... beautifully matched!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB

SmokeyJoe said:


> So for the 1st time in years i was in the position to get myself a brand new setup. Thanks SARS
> 
> Vapor Storm Puma with the mighty Zeus. Still struggeling with the wicking on the Zeus. Think im making my wicks too short. Im been using my SM22 exclusively for 2 years. So bit of a challenge to wick on something different. Will get there though
> 
> View attachment 141545


Congtats @SmokeyJoe. Always a nice feeling to hold a brand new setup in your hands. #highfiveSARS 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987

Back from Turkey, doing some whisky in Dullstroom for the weekend.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Congrats on the new setup @SmokeyJoe !
Wish you well with it

Check out the Zeus thread, if I recall, there's lots of wicking tips there...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali

This combo hasn't left my hand since i got it!






Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Nothing HE here, but I would not have it any other way!


Regards

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

Raindance said:


> Nothing HE here, but I would not have it any other way!
> View attachment 141580
> 
> Regards



seems you in chill mode !

love those glass style drip tips, have to get myself one, or 6

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

vicTor said:


> seems you in chill mode !
> 
> love those glass style drip tips, have to get myself one, or 6


Yip, seldom happens but when I chill, I CHILL!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Cobrali said:


> This combo hasn't left my hand since i got it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Stunnig photo!

Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Caramia

Christos said:


> Your colour coordination skills need a medal @Caramia.... beautifully matched!


Aww, thank you @Christos

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

Caramia said:


> Like this?
> View attachment 141491
> 
> I'll do another one when I'm in the bush again


Waw! Reo’s mods should pay you for this masterpiece!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali

Raindance said:


> Stunnig photo!
> 
> Regards


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Caramia said:


> Aww, thank you @Christos


My pleasure. Just don't forget that you are special not only to yourself but to the people that CHOOSE to be around you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

Christos said:


> My pleasure. Just don't forget that you are special not only to yourself but to the people that CHOOSE to be around you.


Thank you @Christos, I shall remember that, x

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GuntherHubner117

To be honest not my vape

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Happy place

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Caramia said:


> Thank you @Christos, I shall remember that, x


Queue Lion King: "Can you feel the love tonight"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## clydern

Really loving my pulse





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

clydern said:


> Really loving my pulse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


How the hell do you keep your grass so green in the winter?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## clydern

Literally only gets water when it rains.. it just seemed to stay green 


SmokeyJoe said:


> How the hell so you keep your grass do green in the winter?



Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

clydern said:


> Literally only gets water when it rains.. it just seemed to stay green
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Dammit

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog

SmokeyJoe said:


> How the hell do you keep your grass so green in the winter?


Don't forget he is in the Cape, we have winter rain so our grass is green in winter.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## clydern

That is also true.


Bulldog said:


> Don't forget he is in the Cape, we have winter rain so our grass is green in winter.



Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

SmokeyJoe said:


> How the hell do you keep your grass so green in the winter?


Go to builders warehouse and buy a box of grass. It's like R400 a box but totally worth it...

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Christos said:


> Go to builders warehouse and buy a box of grass. It's like R400 a box but totally worth it...
> View attachment 141612


Thanks but i relayed my entire lawn last spring as i didnt have a single blade of grass when i bought the place. 80% of the grass took well, but needs a lot of water. Other 20% is dead. Think my soil has too much clay in i.e. ph level is buggered

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Guess the atty

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor

aandag aandag !

van dag is maandag !

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Solar Storms with Dvarw's both with new Steam Tuner Uplifts! One a clear Nano and the other a full sized Ultem!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

Rob Fisher said:


> Solar Storms with Dvarw's both with new Steam Tuner Uplifts! One a clear Nano and the other a full sized Ultem!
> View attachment 141653
> View attachment 141654


Skipper! Do u find the nano tanks increase the Flavour at all?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DamianDeBarros

Smoant Battlestar with a Crown III tank. Vaping XXX 3mg 70/30.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jengz said:


> Skipper! Do u find the nano tanks increase the Flavour at all?



It may just be my imagination but the nano tank does seem to be slightly enhanced... but it may be all in my mind because all the Dvarw options taste awesome to me! Science would dictate that it should make a difference but I think a lot it more in the mind than real because the difference is travel distance is so small really.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

antonherbst said:


> Guess the atty
> 
> View attachment 141617


4870 views to go......

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Calvin Naidoo

Trying to decide what to have in my hand right now,just did a pitstop and forgot to take pics

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Derek Van Zyl

Had a quick polish ans shine on contacts testing the new 510 tightning kit. Wow does it make it way easier.






Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Calvin Naidoo

Ok choice made

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## UzziTherion

I always maintain, good things come to those who wait...

My wait has finally ended, another  In the bag!

Introducing the only Lava engraved Hellfire Cobra in SA


UV

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## UzziTherion

I always maintain, good things come to those who wait...

My wait has finally ended, another  In the bag!

Introducing the only Lava engraved Hellfire Cobra in SA


UV

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw MTL with Steam Tuner Nano Uplift Tank! So cute!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Rob Fisher said:


> Mirage with Dvarw and a Blacktail!
> View attachment 141521


nice Blacktail Uncle Rob

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Ehphro Billow X on Wismec Rx300 with No Hype Butter Peacan Icd Cream....
wow what a juice....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lab 65 Edition Mech from Atmizoo in Greece, Dvarw MTL deck from Hungary and Steam Tuners Uplift tank from Greece!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

UzziTherion said:


> I always maintain, good things come to those who wait...
> 
> My wait has finally ended, another  In the bag!
> 
> Introducing the only Lava engraved Hellfire Cobra in SA
> 
> 
> UV


Absolutely stunning 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## UzziTherion

hot.chillie35 said:


> Absolutely stunning
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk



Thanx @hot.chillie35


UV

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

UzziTherion said:


> Thanx @hot.chillie35
> 
> 
> UV


U know how to make a gal real jealous

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gabriel with a sparkling new Steam Tuner Uplift tank and one of the new clear drip tips from KHW!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Today's Warriors

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ruwaid

Really impressed with the SvoëMesto Kayfun clone. Its flavour for days 0.7ohm @25-28w. The eVic primo mini also surprised me with the preheat function...30w @0.2seconds and its flavour and instant fire from the very first pull! Even bigger difference with the Siren RTA and this primo mini!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Rob Fisher said:


> Lab 65 Edition Mech from Atmizoo in Greece, Dvarw MTL deck from Hungary and Steam Tuners Uplift tank from Greece!
> View attachment 141775


NICE GLOBAL COMBO UNCLE ROB!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Rob Fisher said:


> Dvarw MTL with Steam Tuner Nano Uplift Tank! So cute!
> View attachment 141756
> View attachment 141757


Is that a NORMAL MOD....I never thought I would see the day...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Is that a NORMAL MOD....I never thought I would see the day...



I'm very attached to my little Snow Wolf Mini!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

I just keep on enjoying this mod...
*think to myself why didn’t I get it sooner

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## BATMAN

Finally got my hex ohm!!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

The Vape Gurus custard 
Awesome stuff 







Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

Still enjoying the juice that @Dietz gave me.





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw MTL Ninja Vape on the little Atmizoo Dingo 18350 Mech!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Spongebob

Seems the dingo's fire button has been "dinged" a few times uncle?  excuse the pun 


Rob Fisher said:


> Dvarw MTL Ninja Vape on the little Atmizoo Dingo 18350 Mech!
> View attachment 142016



Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## McGeezy21



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Got in the Creed by Geekvape...WOW

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rafique

Used the wicking method of the intake Rta and wow no leak or dry hits.

Enjoying the revolver

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Creed on the Ijoy Genie and the Wellon Lux

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger

Decided on some mech love to get me through the day!


Furyan with an Ammit MTL with DaVinci Tobacco diy and the Pico squeeze with a Hadeon clone with Pacific Coast one shot. It’s going to be a cloudy day.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> Decided on some mech love to get me through the day!
> View attachment 142259
> 
> Furyan with an Ammit MTL with DaVinci Tobacco diy and the Pico squeeze with a Hadeon clone with Pacific Coast one shot. It’s going to be a cloudy day.



hot stuff there Mr !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## McGeezy21



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## BATMAN

Re-wick on the Asmodus Voluna with a 5 wrap, tri core fused Clapton build coming in at 0.10 ohms on the Geekvape Aegis

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vicious Ant Storm Troopers!

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Cor

Rob Fisher said:


> Vicious Ant Storm Troopers!
> View attachment 142271
> View attachment 142272
> View attachment 142273


Lol oom @Rob Fisher may i call dibs on that mech one hehehehe it looks abselutely stunning i have no words to describe it awesome awesome mod

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> Vicious Ant Storm Troopers!
> View attachment 142271
> View attachment 142272
> View attachment 142273



Nee man oom , the FOMO is real ..... better not bring them to VapeCon otherwise you might have a wrestling match

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## clydern

What rda is that buddy ?


McGeezy21 said:


> View attachment 142263



Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## McGeezy21

clydern said:


> What rda is that buddy ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Coilart DPro RDA @clydern

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Flying high

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## clydern

Enjoying the weather today








Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## delon

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Blitzen Power!!!
> View attachment 141333

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## delon

Wismec power....!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Christos

Getting my skyline ready....

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 8


----------



## JurgensSt

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Bottie

Got my SMOK X BABY with some of my own juice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine

From 8 fully researched pod systems, I could have picked, I settled on this. Primarily because a small, friendly vape shop promised me they will always stock the replacement pods. It's all about constant pod availability when considering to pull the pod trigger. The apparent water resistant board also attracted me. 

Over 3 days, I have the good fortune of excellent, no nonsense, no leaks, zero buyers remorse, constant voltage, tight 1.3 Ohm replacement pods ~ and a seriously pleasing, stealthy, portable MTL experience.

I'm super satisfied with this for its intended purpose.

















Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## regularvapeguy

my favourite combo!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## regularvapeguy

JurgensSt said:


> Send from this side of the screen



Tight Lines!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Some mtl rdta squonking... good rdta this ... galaxies rdta

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Mahir

incredible_hullk said:


> View attachment 142459
> Some mtl rdta squonking... good rdta this ... galaxies rdta



Where did you get that one? I've been thinking of trying that Galaxies out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Mahir said:


> Where did you get that one? I've been thinking of trying that Galaxies out


@Mahir got from vapeking

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Picked up an Engine... 
WOW, what a tank. Those who know me, will know I dislike tanks, but so far, this one is just smashing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Finally !! A high end RDA





Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Finally !! A high end RDA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from aPhone


Congrats @Faiyaz Cheulkar that is a Flavour beast

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

DROP DEAD...OMG 
FLAVOUR CHAMPION of note

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BATMAN

Finally got my second reload RTA

Only black left!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## KarlDP

Some MTL action for the working day..

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Aspire breeze is the best !! Nic salts rock
@KarlDP what juice do u have in there ? 





Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

innovative to the extreme

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## KarlDP

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Aspire breeze is the best !! Nic salts rock
> @KarlDP what juice do u have in there ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from aPhone



Yeah man agree.. LOL. Running some VGOD Summer Strawberry Salt Nic. Had my reservations but actually enjoying it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

KarlDP said:


> Yeah man agree.. LOL. Running some VGOD Summer Strawberry Salt Nic. Had my reservations but actually enjoying it.


The guy at "thevapeshop" suggested that but I went for blvk caramel tobacco. Will definitely try the vgod now

Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Martin Narainsamy said:


> innovative to the extreme
> View attachment 142662


Looks very similar to my Bluetooth speaker





Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Martin Narainsamy said:


> innovative to the extreme
> View attachment 142662


Is that the Wismec Active mod ?

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500

Martin Narainsamy said:


> innovative to the extreme
> View attachment 142662


How good or bad is the audio quality on that built-in speaker? 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derek Van Zyl

Some goodnes with my scotchies and my haku cruizer ontop of my ultem bolt. Mmmmmmmm what u need to make the day better





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Derek Van Zyl said:


> Some goodnes with my scotchies and my haku cruizer ontop of my ultem bolt. Mmmmmmmm what u need to make the day better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Love the look of that squonker!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Derek Van Zyl

Thanks brother. Much appriciated


baksteen8168 said:


> Love the look of that squonker!



Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadz1972

Aequitas + dotsquonk + 25r + staggered fused claptons @ 0.15 ohms

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## BATMAN

Being a big day for us tomorrow, I have decided to take out my G class and get her ready for the day ahead. 
I have owned my Kevlar edition for about 5 months and this will be my 4th time using it-only because it is special to me and I feel great taking it out on ocassions (though this may be an everyday mod for some)
My 2 animals with my 2 reloads..

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## clydern

And my dream setup is complete 





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 8


----------



## Riccardo

DOVPO 200W
VANDY VAPE ICONIC RDA

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz

clydern said:


> And my dream setup is complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Thats looking Guuuuuuud bud!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spazmanpanic

Paranormal 250C and Ammit 25 Dual in SS

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Fugly... But works...






Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Daniel

baksteen8168 said:


> Fugly... But works...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk



Raise you....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Daniel said:


> Raise you....
> View attachment 142825


Mine's fugly... Yours has "patina"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

And 


Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Looks very similar to my Bluetooth speaker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from aPhone


you would be right because it is part bluetooth speaker and part vape...
Water and shock proof as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

baksteen8168 said:


> Fugly... But works...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


Nothing fugly about that setup, the Alien is still one of my favourites

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel

BumbleBee said:


> Nothing fugly about that setup, the Alien is still one of my favourites
> 
> View attachment 142830



Hold the phone is that the MTL Dvarw with a bubble tank  ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Daniel said:


> Hold the phone is that the MTL Dvarw with a bubble tank  ?


Unfortunately not @Daniel, that's a iJustS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Just coiled (0.8 ohms superfine fused clapton) and wicked (Titanium) the YFTK Skyfall and first few toots. One air hole insert. Vapes like a dream - smooth, smooth, smooth, just airy enough MTL. Early days yet, but seems to be very oversquonk resistant.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 6


----------



## Harold Zinserling

#FeelingTheVapeConVibe!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## GSM500

Daniel said:


> Hold the phone is that the MTL Dvarw with a bubble tank  ?


MTL @ 50W? Mouth of steel

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Water and shock proof as well.


So is the speaker in the pic !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> So is the speaker in the pic !!


Yup...its the part with that mesh speaker thing..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Making some money to spend at VapeCon! Boom!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Spyro

Daily drivers

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> So is the speaker in the pic !!





Martin Narainsamy said:


> Yup...its the part with that mesh speaker thing..


The speaker in my pic is also shock, water and dust proof.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Cor

Spyro said:


> Daily drivers
> View attachment 142861


Now those are two setups of note

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Rob Fisher said:


> Making some money to spend at VapeCon! Boom!
> 
> View attachment 142858



You here already oom Rob?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

GerritVisagie said:


> You here already oom Rob



I am indeed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matchy match cooldrink.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Daniel

Really like this little setup lasts me most of the day .... just a pity about the gurgling on the Berserker after each refill ....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deckie

Fumytech Rose, Vapresso Armor.... I'm impressed with the flavour.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Mahir

Daniel said:


> Really like this little setup lasts me most of the day .... just a pity about the gurgling on the Berserker after each refill ....
> 
> View attachment 142921



Hey man, what cotton are you using? Mine also used to gurgle all the time (using japanase cottons pads) I switched to CB V2 and no more gurgling/leaking. Maybe try that to solve your problem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Im completely nuts about this setup. By far the best combo ive ever had

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mahir

Late evening football and vape

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Deckie said:


> View attachment 142931
> Fumytech Rose, Vapresso Armor.... I'm impressed with the flavour.


I love those wooden floors. Damn beautiful

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Mahir said:


> Hey man, what cotton are you using? Mine also used to gurgle all the time (using japanase cottons pads) I switched to CB V2 and no more gurgling/leaking. Maybe try that to solve your problem


Using CBV2 lol I suspect my wicking is too little most probaly but thx for the feedback bru!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Deckie said:


> View attachment 142931
> Fumytech Rose, Vapresso Armor.... I'm impressed with the flavour.


My uncle! Hope you been keeping well...that Armour mod is my next hardware purchase.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

SmokeyJoe said:


> Im completely nuts about this setup. By far the best combo ive ever had
> 
> View attachment 142945



what's up with the screen there bro, or am I seeing things ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

vicTor said:


> what's up with the screen there bro, or am I seeing things ?


Its my crappy phone camera. Makes the screen look al funky. Think its the refresh rate

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie

Daniel said:


> My uncle! Hope you been keeping well...that Armour mod is my next hardware purchase.....


I'm well Daniel thanks. How you keeping?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Deckie said:


> I'm well Daniel thanks. How you keeping?


Still kicking and screaming uncke am I seeing you at VC? Will be great seeing you again....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

Daniel said:


> Still kicking and screaming uncke am I seeing you at VC? Will be great seeing you again....


No I'm not going to vapecon this year, money is tight & I know myself & impulse buys.


----------



## Andre

@Room Fogger, @Cornelius and @Christos asked for my impressions on the Vapefly Galaxies MTL Squonk RDTA. And for information of @incredible_hullk who led me to it.

Coiled it with the included 26ga Ni80 2.5mm plain contact coil - registered at 0.85 ohms. Used the mandrel resting notches for the coil height - very close to the bottom air hole. The included shoelace cotton too thick to go through the coil. Used Cotton Bacon V2. Struggled to get the tails through the holes into the little tank, but am sure I shall become more efficient with practice. Let the tails hang about three quarters of the way down. Installed on the Pulse 80W. Tried the push down fill port - works perfectly, but only for narrow tip bottles, like Chubby bottles. Squonking works seamlessly too. Big pro that you do not have to guess when to squonk - you can see the juice level in the little tank, which of course adds 2ml of juice capacity. No oversquonking problems.

Vaping it with the 2 biggest outside air holes (on opposite sides of the atty) open. The side air slots inside the atty I opened just a fraction - about 3 turns of the screws. Glorious and smooth airy MTL. 

Really impressed with this atomizer. HRH is too - so much so I had to order her one too (and a "spare" for me). Recommended.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Deckie said:


> No I'm not going to vapecon this year, money is tight & I know myself & impulse buys.


Ag no man...leave the CC at home I'll slap your hand if you want to impulse buy come uncle you have to join....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Andre said:


> @Room Fogger, @Cornelius and @Christos asked for my impressions on the Vapefly Galaxies MTL Squonk RDTA. And for information of @incredible_hullk who led me to it.
> 
> Coiled it with the included 26ga Ni80 2.5mm plain contact coil - registered at 0.85 ohms. Used the mandrel resting notches for the coil height - very close to the bottom air hole. The included shoelace cotton too thick to go through the coil. Used Cotton Bacon V2. Struggled to get the tails through the holes into the little tank, but am sure I shall become more efficient with practice. Let the tails hang about three quarters of the way down. Installed on the Pulse 80W. Tried the push down fill port - works perfectly, but only for narrow tip bottles, like Chubby bottles. Squonking works seamlessly too. Big pro that you do not have to guess when to squonk - you can see the juice level in the little tank, which of course adds 2ml of juice capacity. No oversquonking problems.
> 
> Vaping it with the 2 biggest outside air holes (on opposite sides of the atty) open. The side air slots inside the atty I opened just a fraction - about 3 turns of the screws. Glorious and smooth airy MTL.
> 
> Really impressed with this atomizer. HRH is too - so much so I had to order her one too (and a "spare" for me). Recommended.


Sounds like a winner, MTL experience but without the hassle to refill every 5 minutes.... Is it 22mm or 24?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Daniel said:


> Sounds like a winner, MTL experience but without the hassle to refill every 5 minutes.... Is it 22mm or 24?


22.2mm according to some sites. Others call it 22mm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Andre said:


> 22.2mm according to some sites. Others call it 22mm.


Thinking of resurrecting my Pico Squeeze  so will see.....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Andre said:


> @Room Fogger, @Cornelius and @Christos asked for my impressions on the Vapefly Galaxies MTL Squonk RDTA. And for information of @incredible_hullk who led me to it.
> 
> Coiled it with the included 26ga Ni80 2.5mm plain contact coil - registered at 0.85 ohms. Used the mandrel resting notches for the coil height - very close to the bottom air hole. The included shoelace cotton too thick to go through the coil. Used Cotton Bacon V2. Struggled to get the tails through the holes into the little tank, but am sure I shall become more efficient with practice. Let the tails hang about three quarters of the way down. Installed on the Pulse 80W. Tried the push down fill port - works perfectly, but only for narrow tip bottles, like Chubby bottles. Squonking works seamlessly too. Big pro that you do not have to guess when to squonk - you can see the juice level in the little tank, which of course adds 2ml of juice capacity. No oversquonking problems.
> 
> Vaping it with the 2 biggest outside air holes (on opposite sides of the atty) open. The side air slots inside the atty I opened just a fraction - about 3 turns of the screws. Glorious and smooth airy MTL.
> 
> Really impressed with this atomizer. HRH is too - so much so I had to order her one too (and a "spare" for me). Recommended.


Thanks @Andre may have to relook my want list. I think this will make squonking less messy, I tend to oversquonk a lot. Only one that I seem to be fine with is the Reo.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Daniel said:


> Thinking of resurrecting my Pico Squeeze  so will see.....


Specifically looking at my Pico Squeeze, it may be a perfect fit. Still my car mod on a daily basis! Best investment I made. But would look great on the Coppervape mech or the Furyan as well. Mmmmm, there goes the budget again. Now on September 2023 allready.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz

What you know about this!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cor

Jengz said:


> View attachment 142953
> 
> What you know about this!


Oh my

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius

Andre said:


> @Room Fogger, @Cornelius and @Christos asked for my impressions on the Vapefly Galaxies MTL Squonk RDTA. And for information of @incredible_hullk who led me to it.
> 
> Coiled it with the included 26ga Ni80 2.5mm plain contact coil - registered at 0.85 ohms. Used the mandrel resting notches for the coil height - very close to the bottom air hole. The included shoelace cotton too thick to go through the coil. Used Cotton Bacon V2. Struggled to get the tails through the holes into the little tank, but am sure I shall become more efficient with practice. Let the tails hang about three quarters of the way down. Installed on the Pulse 80W. Tried the push down fill port - works perfectly, but only for narrow tip bottles, like Chubby bottles. Squonking works seamlessly too. Big pro that you do not have to guess when to squonk - you can see the juice level in the little tank, which of course adds 2ml of juice capacity. No oversquonking problems.
> 
> Vaping it with the 2 biggest outside air holes (on opposite sides of the atty) open. The side air slots inside the atty I opened just a fraction - about 3 turns of the screws. Glorious and smooth airy MTL.
> 
> Really impressed with this atomizer. HRH is too - so much so I had to order her one too (and a "spare" for me). Recommended.


Thank you kindly for the detailed feedback. Without a doubt on my list. Will it work on a mechanical sqounker?


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Jengz said:


> View attachment 142953
> 
> What you know about this!



I know all about this... in fact, I’m waiting for my bundle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Cornelius said:


> Thank you kindly for the detailed feedback. Without a doubt on my list. Will it work on a mechanical sqounker?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


For sure it will work on a mech squonker

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GerritVisagie

The VapeCon Trio has been selected.
Tomorrow night the big Pitstop must happen.
#hypetrain


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

Amir said:


> I know all about this... in fact, I’m waiting for my bundle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hajj Saatee privilege, hahaaaa When are u back?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Blitzen Dual Coil RTA on Sigelei Snowwolf 218....
Dala Custard Eclair.
TO DIE FOR

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Watsup Guys...Vapecon tickets in hand!
I do not know if I am in the right thread but I would like to give some Vapecon Tickets away.
If you are in need then message me and it is yours.
4 left!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905

Enjoy the weekend!And to those attending Vapecon,have a blast!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Pixstar



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir

Jengz said:


> Hajj Saatee privilege, hahaaaa When are u back?



Lol it has its perks. 1 September 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

Pixstar said:


> View attachment 142993


Mr De Sá, does it taste anything like Taruto?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar

skola said:


> Mr De Sá, does it taste anything like Taruto?


Hey @skola, I think it has some some similarities, I last had Taruto some months back but I think you'll love this.
You going to Vapecon tomorrow? If so, I'll bring it with so you can try it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola

Pixstar said:


> Hey @skola, I think it has some some similarities, I last had Taruto some months back but I think you'll love this.
> You going to Vapecon tomorrow? If so, I'll bring it with so you can try it.


Might not make it this year unfortunately.. Thank you for the offer! Definitely gonna get some though.. Trust your judgement.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar

skola said:


> Might not make it this year unfortunately.. Thank you for the offer! Definitely gonna get some though.. Trust your judgement.


Pity would be nice to catch up.
If you don't enjoy it, I'll take it off your hands.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Gerrit Visagie& Mynhardtjp handcheck VapeCon 2018






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Comrad Juju

Vape con 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## vicTor

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Watsup Guys...Vapecon tickets in hand!
> I do not know if I am in the right thread but I would like to give some Vapecon Tickets away.
> If you are in need then message me and it is yours.
> 4 left!!!



a big thanks to Mofo Vapes @Martin Narainsamy vape reviewer ! 

for the tickets, see you later

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

While some are attending Vapecon...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> While some are attending Vapecon...
> View attachment 143048


Same here @Petrus. Loving the Spade DNA 75c. Amazing how compact VA could make it. Compared to the Reo Mini, which takes a 18500 battery. The Spade has a 18650 battery and electronics and a much bigger juice capacity.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus

Andre said:


> Same here @Petrus. Loving the Spade DNA 75c. Amazing how compact VA could make it. Compared to the Reo Mini, which takes a 18500 battery. The Spade has a 18650 battery and electronics and a much bigger juice capacity.


Surely is a winner @Andre . Bora Bora is made for her.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Vapor Storm Puma

Loved the design, so I had to take it home with me





Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Ghoul RTA with Pulse Squonk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spyro



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Spyro said:


> View attachment 143240


Where the heck did you get the white mud from?

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

Spyro said:


> View attachment 143240



what !

where are you

cool pic !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spyro

Raindance said:


> Where the heck did you get the white mud from?
> 
> Regards


Ceres, Weskaap

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Spyro said:


> Ceres, Weskaap


Hope you enjoyed the trip. Been there, done that, learned that I hate Fing snow. LOL

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

....well yesterday

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

Almost home time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SmokeyJoe

JurgensSt said:


> Vapor Storm Puma
> 
> Loved the design, so I had to take it home with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


Have one myself. Awesome mod. And light as a feather

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

What an epic show didn't win anyhting but enjoyed the brotherhood ....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Friep

Finally have a dna250c extremely excited to play with it. But now i need sleep.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## baksteen8168

Thank you VapeCon and Limitless Mod Co SA!






Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## baksteen8168

@Andre - I'm finally part of the squonking team! Was initially going to buy a Pulse 80w, but I couldn't pass up this inbox at R800 for a brand new DNA device (even if she isn't a spring chicken) .







Thanks @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl from VapeClub
Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Daniel

My spoils for the Con , Armour Pro is Class ! Big ups to JJ's and @MoosaG you legend bru!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

LUCKY STAR 2 ON VOOPOO ALPHA1

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

baksteen8168 said:


> @Andre - I'm finally part of the squonking team! Was initially going to buy a Pulse 80w, but I couldn't pass up this inbox at R800 for a brand new DNA device (even if she isn't a spring chicken) .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl from VapeClub
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


VT Inbox is awesome. HRH and I have been using them for a long time without any problems. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN

Just rocking my new dotmod squonk kit with matching rda courtesy of @Frostbite

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CLZ and Dvarw in my hand but more important is Baby Choo is in my arms... she missed me big time!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Bulldog

As we did @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerharddP

Nuff said...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt

My emergency mod I picked up over the weekend





Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Luxotic BF kit & Snowwolf 218 and Triple V2

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## BATMAN

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Luxotic BF kit & Snowwolf 218 and Triple V2
> View attachment 143675


Triple V2 looks amazing.
Always been a fan of the V1.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

BATMAN said:


> Triple V2 looks amazing.
> Always been a fan of the V1.


The Flavour is Insane in this tank...OMG

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Rob Fisher said:


> CLZ and Dvarw in my hand but more important is Baby Choo is in my arms... she missed me big time!
> View attachment 143333


That MOD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN

Martin Narainsamy said:


> The Flavour is Insane in this tank...OMG


To be honest I never enjoy flavour in the v1 at all but I loved the monster clouds it produced.

You say its better than the V1?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

BATMAN said:


> To be honest I never enjoy flavour in the v1 at all but I loved the monster clouds it produced.
> 
> You say its better than the V1?


I Would say yes because of the honeycomb airflow as opposed to the huge gap. IMO I think that because of the turbulent airflow it forces more of that "Juice MIst" out which in turn increases flavour.
The way you build is easier as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Squonk day







Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rafique

Picked 2 extra twisp cues at Vape con.

Really decent mtl mod system with goog nic and the new pods don't leak at all

Ninja vaping in the office

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Can't do a hand check, how can I pick only one??
So, desk check it is
Hope you all enjoy the hell out of your VapeCon buys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Modyrts

Forgot my vape at home....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Posiden and Dvarw!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Big brother with younger sister

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168

antonherbst said:


> Big brother with younger sister
> View attachment 143734


Oh how I miss my Nemesis... Can kick myself for selling it...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

baksteen8168 said:


> Oh how I miss my Nemesis... Can kick myself for selling it...


Only thing i dislike is how the button is secured when not being vaped

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## antonherbst

baksteen8168 said:


> Oh how I miss my Nemesis... Can kick myself for selling it...


Only thing i dislike is how the button is secured when not being vaped

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

antonherbst said:


> Only thing i dislike is how the button is secured when not being vaped



I sold mine because the button got moer hot... The guy I sold it to never had it do that to him... (Murphy is such an ass)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst

baksteen8168 said:


> I sold mine because the button got moer hot... The guy I sold it to never had it do that to him... (Murphy is such an ass)



A friend is interested now but if he is not gona take it you are welcome to make me an offer on this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## GSM500

Christos said:


> View attachment 143746


Took me a while to find the setup in that picture 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rafique

Drop dead, back into dripping I go

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## baksteen8168

antonherbst said:


> A friend is interested now but if he is not gona take it you are welcome to make me an offer on this.


Thanks for the offer, VapeCon dented the budget a bit. Maybe it's best for me to leave the past right there. Murphy will just give me "hot button" again.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## baksteen8168

Christos said:


> View attachment 143746


Showoff...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos

baksteen8168 said:


> Showoff...


When you get older you are allowed to show off too

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## baksteen8168

Christos said:


> When you get older you are allowed to show off too


Yippee!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Thank you for bringing in the Dvarw caps @Zeki Hilmi. My 5ml MTL ultem one, filled to the brim using the straw method, first brought to our attention by @Rob Fisher - thank you.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Christos said:


> View attachment 143746



That screen looks bigger then my TV

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

CLX Z's and SolarStorm with freshly pit stopped Dvarw DL's - Ready to face the day!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Triple thread day 






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Core RTA by Vapefly on thr Ijoy Genie Vapefly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

Abit of everything today

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks to all the Vendors that finally produced XXXL T-Shirts for us this VapeCon! In my hand is the SolarStorm with Chicken Dinner on top! @MarkDBN

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## NVee



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## NVee

Christos said:


> View attachment 143746


THISSSS!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

NVee said:


> THISSSS!!!!


I'll finish your sentence for you.

THISSSS... Is the reason that @Christos can't look anyone in the eye without his own eyeballs floating around the place.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Zaber69

Running the Bravo and Falcon today

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## NVee

Zaber69 said:


> Running the Bravo and Falcon today
> View attachment 143842



That Nunchukka! cool mods!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern

My luxotic kit got delivered today. Took advantage of the sirvape special






Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Stosta said:


> I'll finish your sentence for you.
> 
> THISSSS... Is the reason that @Christos can't look anyone in the eye without his own eyeballs floating around the place.


Bwahahahahaha.   

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## clydern

Honestly impressed with the flavour coming off of this





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Dropped it on the Luxotic MF Box

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

clydern said:


> My luxotic kit got delivered today. Took advantage of the sirvape special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


How are u finding the Guillotine V2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## E.T.

First hardware purchased since September 2017, allready old gear, thanks to Vapour Mountain for excellent service as always.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## clydern

I really wish I had the will power that you have . How are you able to not give into the CUD ( compulsive upgrade disorder) for so long


E.T. said:


> View attachment 143854
> First hardware purchased since September 2017, allready old gear, thanks to Vapour Mountain for excellent service as always.



Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

Before I bought it I had to admit. I thought it was a cloud chasing RDA ( which it is ) but the flavour is actually really good. And I really like the fact that I can choose between bottom and top airflow


Martin Narainsamy said:


> How are u finding the Guillotine V2



Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Dropped it on the Luxotic MF Box
> View attachment 143852
> View attachment 143853


Beautiful setup bud. Where did you buy the mod? Local vendor ? 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## E.T.

clydern said:


> I really wish I had the will power that you have . How are you able to not give into the CUD ( compulsive upgrade disorder) for so long
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



I went through a faze to try everything, then settled on my Molly squonker for a year or almost. Then got board and got a new mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

So what you saying is that it gets better ? . I won't always feel the need to buy every single mod I find good looking ?


E.T. said:


> I went through a faze to try everything, then settled on my Molly squonker for a year or almost. Then got board and got a new mod



Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ettiennedj

Paranormal with Reload and Finder with Dvarw. Night of the DNA's 





Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

clydern said:


> So what you saying is that it gets better ? . I won't always feel the need to buy every single mod I find good looking ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Yip, insolvency is the cure. Lol

On a serious note we all have been there and at some point realised that enough is enough.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Thanks to @Deckie i now own a Molly v1 also.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Vaporesso Zero and Lollipop Peach Mango Jelly inside!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

antonherbst said:


> Thanks to @Deckie i now own a Molly v1 also.
> View attachment 143867


Dibs on the V1

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

BioHAZarD said:


> Dibs on the V1



You know i might never sell the molly range. For a pure mech squonkaholic they are probably the best mods available now.

But i already have a dibs on it from a friend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

antonherbst said:


> You know i might never sell the molly range. For a pure mech squonkaholic they are probably the best mods available now.
> 
> But i already have a dibs on it from a friend.


had to try buddy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Lightweight mods and Zeus sc tanks 






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Icy goodness. Awesome juice @BumbleBee






Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Braam Karsten

Loving it

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## crazypora

Dont leave home with out these Haha





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## McGeezy21



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rafique

Got the wasp coil placement right finally

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Braam Karsten



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Random264

These are my two drivers for the day

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Howard

No such thing as too much is there..? 
Rx gen3 & its inde duo big daddy vortex system - 4x clapton uprights burning like a bonfire..

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ZeeHarris

This is my happy place today

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## GSM500

Rafique said:


> Got the wasp coil placement right finally
> 
> View attachment 143927
> View attachment 143929


Not the prettiest dripper but the flavour is outstanding. Still love using mine

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Mahir



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Molly love x2

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Nadz1972

Dotsquonk with nudge 22

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Mech night

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Zeus & Mech Pro combo...
Has to be in my Top 5

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Friep

I do not like rta's that much but they have come a long way.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## GMJR

My new favorite mod Asmodus lustro with cookie king

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Good Boy has been my goto Tobacco juice for a long time , I think it's time to change .... outstanding @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Daniel said:


> Good Boy has been my goto Tobacco juice for a long time , I think it's time to change .... outstanding @Rooigevaar
> 
> View attachment 144005



Have to agree with you there Daniel, that stuff is amazing!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Friep said:


> I do not like rta's that much but they have come a long way.
> View attachment 143998


Love that gold OBS Engine 2... If only i didn't get my silver 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larry

VGod - Lushice (clone) in the Dvarw and Looped (Looper Clone/Remix) in the Intake

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches

Daniel said:


> Good Boy has been my goto Tobacco juice for a long time , I think it's time to change .... outstanding @Rooigevaar
> 
> View attachment 144005


Where is it from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Vape fuel Icee lychée 
And Vape Fuel Créme Brulee

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

I switched the tobinho on my mech and my,oh my!...awesomest flavour from the tobinho yet.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

lesvaches said:


> Where is it from?



WeinerVape bud ... don;t think it;s on the shelves yet .....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Braam Karsten



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## clydern

I had the tobhino. Letting go of it was the worst decision I made. But I like to think that my gasmods gr1 flavour is similar.


Resistance said:


> I switched the tobinho on my mech and my,oh my!...awesomest flavour from the tobinho yet.



Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

And the vape fuel Créme Brulee performs like a superstar in a RTA aswell...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Modyrts

Throw back to the good old days. Picked up myself another Smok V8. Absolutely love these things. One of my favorite srick vapes out. 

Smok V8
Baby beast RTA
La Creme Butterscotch Custard (amazeballs)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

My last day in Saudi Arabia... Stopped off at my favorite restaurant in the whole wide world before heading to the airport








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Weekend started with @wackytebacky 

Sqounk life

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Adephi

Ready for spring

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

This looks goooooood 

Filled with Blueberry cupcake from Paulie's





Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Some spoils of war 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## RayDeny

Finally back home post extended tour. If any one asks I’m a Skyline, NarDa and Venna kinda guy.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## Kishan Ghela



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## lesvaches

Friday afternoon #cannoli thanks to juicy joe’s.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

Ok I think I am done with buying mods now. Need to find myself a ADV juice now. I enjoy those who has favourite juices





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

Pulse 22 ontop of my luxotic NC





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Time for a well deserved game of golf





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Modyrts

Had a pretty awesome Vape Day with mates at @Sir Vape
Great service, great coffee, great eliquid. Restocked on juice had batteries rewrapped the works.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## jamie



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine

.








Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Posiden doing the business today!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 3


----------



## GSM500

Best tobacco's around and a Brannas for Saturday afternoon





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Stitch

Saturday handcheck

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## DJ Coeterbal

Just a lazy Spring Day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver

GSM500 said:


> Best tobacco's around and a Brannas for Saturday afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



awesome @GSM500 
is that "iced widow"?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GSM500

Silver said:


> awesome @GSM500
> is that "iced widow"?


It's the same tobacco as iced widow, just the honey version without menthol or mint in it. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RainstormZA

MRHarris1 said:


> View attachment 144154
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Another Stagevape Venus RDA owner! Whoop whoop

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance

Couldn't decide which one it is both equally satifying.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

Rob Fisher said:


> Posiden doing the business today!
> View attachment 144150
> View attachment 144151


Absolutely spectacular Rob! 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine

Relaxing with some Netflix series. Enjoying a totally, unsuspecting, palatable juice. I almost forgot about this one. I don't enjoy apple in my juice, but the pineapple combination just seems to do it. 4mg nic seems perfect too.












Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

So after about almost an hour of building and trying to find the correct height for this RDA,I think I might have found the sweet spot..thanks to all the forum members for the advice. It really helped. It pains me to say this. But this just might be a better combo than my recurve.








Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog

The Docile Spider has arrived.


The Jar is in my hand

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Cor

Some breakfeast

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Bulldog said:


> The Docile Spider has arrived.
> View attachment 144177
> 
> The Jar is in my hand


Hes beautiful!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## delon

Petrus said:


> View attachment 142387

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## delon

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Creed on the Ijoy Genie and the Wellon Lux
> View attachment 142180


V Feng/Geekvap Single Zeus

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Squonk time! Love the KRMA... no oversquonking with this RDA!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Bulldog said:


> The Docile Spider has arrived.
> View attachment 144177
> 
> The Jar is in my hand



That gives me the heebiejeebies @Bulldog

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Bulldog

Silver said:


> That gives me the heebiejeebies @Bulldog


When my wife shouts "Can you do me a huge favour" I know it is either a Spider, Snake or Bat in the house needing removal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Derek Van Zyl

Sunday vibes. Have a good sunday errbody 





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Derek Van Zyl said:


> Sunday vibes. Have a good sunday errbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



Thank you @Derek Van Zyl 
You too

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Lying in the sun with the mighty Evod 

Lovely day here in jhb

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Zeus + Wismec combo running on Jam Monster





Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

All I can say about this juice is wow. Thanks again @Dietz





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

Zeus Dual on Smoant Charon TS 218 wirh some nice Custard Vandetta...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## clydern

.








Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vicious Ant Mech Spade's Maiden Voyage!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Cor

Rob Fisher said:


> Vicious Ant Mech Spade's Maiden Voyage!
> View attachment 144222


Holly ant of spades oom @Rob Fisher now that is a thing of art.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## veecee

Derek Van Zyl said:


> Sunday vibes. Have a good sunday errbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


That looks so damn classy! 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Glory filled day

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## veecee

Fresh build, full pitstop. Pulse 80w with the vapefly galaxies mtl rdta. Love being able to squonk into the tank at the bottom, with a little mtl rda on top. Such a great idea!





Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## veecee

Resistance said:


> Glory filled day


That's interesting. Please tell me more about the mod. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

@veecee Birchwood bf mech in home brew.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

My colleagues for the day...Steamcrave Aromamizer Supreme on Wismec Active and Augvape Boreas V2 on Voopoo Alpha1....
Great Monday combo

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jengz

Stealth mode!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## lesvaches

Resistance said:


> Glory filled day


familiar with lazy vapers box mods in the states? 

https://www.instagram.com/lazyvapers_boxmods

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derek Van Zyl

Just a monday morning no squank day for me today lol. Taking the Dvarw through its paces lol. 






Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 2


----------



## GSM500

Thanks to @Andre for the review on this. Just got this build finished @ 0.8 ohms, superfine MTL clapton running @ 15W with Red Wood Tobacco. Great flavour on this little number. Fantastic little Rdta! 





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## Vaping1jzgte

Hey GSM500

Just bought the same tank. Whats the specs on that clapton wire?



GSM500 said:


> Thanks to @Andre for the review on this. Just got this build finished @ 0.8 ohms, superfine MTL clapton running @ 15W with Red Wood Tobacco. Great flavour on this little number. Fantastic little Rdta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GSM500

Vaping1jzgte said:


> Hey GSM500
> 
> Just bought the same tank. Whats the specs on that clapton wire?


Hi Vaping1jzgte,

It's Vandy Vape's Superfine MTL fused clapton wire.

Bought it at Vape King.

Ni80 30ga X 2 + 38ga

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vaping1jzgte

GSM500 said:


> Hi Vaping1jzgte,
> 
> It's Vandy Vape's Superfine MTL fused clapton wire.
> 
> Bought it at Vape King.
> 
> Ni80 30ga X 2 + 38ga
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Thanks


GSM500 said:


> Hi Vaping1jzgte,
> 
> It's Vandy Vape's Superfine MTL fused clapton wire.
> 
> Bought it at Vape King.
> 
> Ni80 30ga X 2 + 38ga
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Thanks

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## veecee

Vaping1jzgte said:


> Thanks
> 
> Thanks


I'm also using the vandy vape superfine Clapton. 2.5mm, lots of wraps. Comes to about 1.12ohms. Lovely vape at around 12-14watts

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## clydern

Just a good beater mod.





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog

Just a heads up @clydern if you finding the flavour on your Pulse a bit down or burnt like, your juice is empty

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

No


lesvaches said:


> familiar with lazy vapers box mods in the states?
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/lazyvapers_boxmods


no,but will look into it.

Tried now.didnt work.will do ot manually.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## clydern

. Thanks for the heads up. I just can't put this mix that @Dietz made. I am trying to get every single drop.


Bulldog said:


> Just a heads up @clydern if you finding the flavour on your Pulse a bit down or burnt like, your juice is empty



Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

OHM BOY with a Vandy Vape Capstone... waiting to be filled with a HOME mixed Banana Caramel Delight...

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

Out of all my mods, my hand somehow always reaches out to my cheap, trusty. Pumas. Trying this juice from Steammasters. Very Lekker juice indeed, Sir Vape. Well done!





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Raindance

Waine said:


> Out of all my mods, my hand somehow always reaches out to my cheap, trusty. Pumas. Trying this juice from Steammasters. Very Lekker juice indeed, Sir Vape. Well done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



Price has little to do with performance or enjoyment. My cheapie Coppervape BF mech mods are my favorites as well. Despite costing almost ten times less than some of my other mods. Schoolfees I guess.

Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Braam Karsten

Nothing like a bit of berry kori in the morning!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

Is that the pumper? It's absolutely stunning bud


Braam Karsten said:


> View attachment 144364
> Nothing like a bit of berry kori in the morning!️



Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Braam Karsten

clydern said:


> Is that the pumper? It's absolutely stunning bud
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Thanks.Jip, it’s the pumper 18 and it is epic

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rafique

After reading the Dvarw thread over and over I finally manage to get one. Airflow is super smooth I think I have the 3mm insert in, was too excited to build and wick it so didn't still check for inserts.

So far impressed

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 4


----------



## clydern

You making me excited to get my DNA 


Rafique said:


> After reading the Dvarw thread over and over I finally manage to get one. Airflow is super smooth I think I have the 3mm insert in, was too excited to build and wick it so didn't still check for inserts.
> 
> So far impressed
> 
> View attachment 144431



Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Braam Karsten said:


> View attachment 144364
> Nothing like a bit of berry kori in the morning!


Just saw the review for this mod, the new squonk mechanism is really interesting.
I would have got one if it was a regulated squonker.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Braam Karsten

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Just saw the review for this mod, the new squonk mechanism is really interesting.
> I would have got one if it was a regulated squonker.


It’s like a regulated mech, it has a chip in for safety the only thing is you can’t adjust the watts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

clydern said:


> You making me excited to get my DNA
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



Best mod I own, much better battery effeciency than with the 75c

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Braam Karsten

Rafique said:


> After reading the Dvarw thread over and over I finally manage to get one. Airflow is super smooth I think I have the 3mm insert in, was too excited to build and wick it so didn't still check for inserts.
> 
> So far impressed
> 
> View attachment 144431


I want to get a DNA for my dwarf MTL. I only have mech squanks lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

The 250c is a must have. Ticks all the boxes

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mahir



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## lesvaches

Rafique said:


> The 250c is a must have. Ticks all the boxes


do you know of any other mods that use the DNA250c besides the paranormal or lazy vapers box mods?
is there a tread for that?


----------



## Rafique

Only other one I know is the trade. 

I don't think we have a modders section but I could be wrong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches

Rafique said:


> Only other one I know is the trade.
> 
> I don't think we have a modders section but I could be wrong


mmmm, maybe someone should start one...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches

lol nevermind, it’s @: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-dna250c-thread.t48608/


----------



## Rob Fisher

CLZ X called Gabriel with a Skyline with a bubble tank on top!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Braam Karsten

Mahir said:


> View attachment 144440


That tube is awesome, I hade one for my first mech tube

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Luxotic BF with Nixon Squonker RDTA and Pancake Man Tooyy Fruity 3mg...mmmmm

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RayDeny

This is some yummy juice.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## clydern

RayDeny said:


> This is some yummy juice.
> View attachment 144499


Hey buddy . What is the flavour profile on that juice ? I heard lots of people like it 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny

clydern said:


> Hey buddy . What is the flavour profile on that juice ? I heard lots of people like it
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



Sorry, not going to type all that but it really is a good tasting juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## clydern

RayDeny said:


> Sorry, not going to type all that but it really is a good tasting juice.
> 
> View attachment 144500


I feel like it's one of those juices. That probably tastes better than it sounds on paper 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spyro

Suorin kicked the bucket so I picked up a minifit for the car.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Cor

Spyro said:


> View attachment 144501
> 
> View attachment 144502
> 
> Suorin kicked the bucket so I picked up a minifit for the car.


Dibs vgod setup lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor

Vaping some lekker 12mg rum & maple i got from oom @Petrus.And trying to get reddy for my first super duper belangrike semester test on friday and the sva is the shizz nizzzz

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Trying out some Eden courtesy of @BumbleBee not a guava fan but this is actually good not overly sweet well balanced.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Cor said:


> Vaping some lekker 12mg rum & maple i got from oom @Petrus.And trying to get reddy for my first super duper belangrike semester test on friday and the sva is the shizz nizzzz
> View attachment 144503


Daars vet kolle op jou toets pellie 
Sterkte!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Cor

Daniel said:


> Daars vet kolle op jou toets pellie
> Sterkte!


Lol dis die blerry foon se lens wat kas toe is

Baie dankie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaping1jzgte

Wismec P80+Galaxies+Nautilus 2 drip tip

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique

Not a high end mod but super light weight and the only single battery mod I have

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## clydern

So I got my first DNA device. I have never felt so overwhelmed in my life. There is so much going on. If anybody. Has tips or tricks
( I mean anything) I am a total noob. Please be so kind and let me know .






Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Raindance

clydern said:


> So I got my first DNA device. I have never felt so overwhelmed in my life. There is so much going on. If anybody. Has tips or tricks
> ( I mean anything) I am a total noob. Please be so kind and let me know .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Congratulations! Awesome device. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern

Raindance said:


> Congratulations! Awesome device.
> 
> Regards


Thank you. This has literally been 6 months in the making.

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

clydern said:


> Thank you. This has literally been 6 months in the making.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


I do not know much about the new "C" class DNA devices but when I got my first DNA it was like learning to use a mod all over again. So the only advice I can give is to forget what you know and experiment and read up as much as possible. The DNA forum is also a great source of knowledge.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

First time using my salmon Goon. Using it to test a new concentrate. CLY’s Buchu. Pleasantly surprised with the Goon.


Regards

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## clydern

Raindance said:


> I do not know much about the new "C" class DNA devices but when I got my first DNA it was like learning to use a mod all over again. So the only advice I can give is to forget what you know and experiment and read up as much as possible. The DNA forum is also a great source of knowledge.
> 
> Regards


I know absolutely nothing. I am feeling the same way. But I love it. I love exploring.

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Braam Karsten

Gooooood morning all!!!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## clydern

Few things beat blue yogi in the morning. Made by @Dietz






Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## clydern

This is the last one for today I promise. I feel like a proud parent





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

clydern said:


> So I got my first DNA device. I have never felt so overwhelmed in my life. There is so much going on. If anybody. Has tips or tricks
> ( I mean anything) I am a total noob. Please be so kind and let me know .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Go the DNA site. You can download escribe there. They have an interactive training course, manual, etc. there too.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## clydern

Andre said:


> Go the DNA site. You can download escribe there. They have an interactive training course, manual, etc. there too.


Thanks. I was only on there for the escribe. I will have a look at their tutorials 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bulldog

Good Morning @Braam Karsten

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

clydern said:


> So I got my first DNA device. I have never felt so overwhelmed in my life. There is so much going on. If anybody. Has tips or tricks
> ( I mean anything) I am a total noob. Please be so kind and let me know .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Got mine delivered today, now I understand how u feel.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Got mine delivered today, now I understand how u feel.


Please post 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Braam Karsten

Bulldog said:


> Good Morning @Braam Karsten
> View attachment 144551


I see a man with class!....... and the mod is nice also

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

clydern said:


> Please post
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


its here : 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.t250/page-1005#post-713999

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> its here :
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.t250/page-1005#post-713999


Absolutely stunning bud . Enjoy jt

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Bulldog said:


> Good Morning @Braam Karsten
> View attachment 144551


What mod is that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

OBS V2 on Ijoy Genie with some IVG SWEETS Bubblegum E-liquid...
YUMMMY!!!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Skylines in use for a change!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Using kanthal ATM , will use in this mode till I get used to this mod.





Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Spyro



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Bulldog

It won't bite you @Faiyaz Cheulkar get the SS going, Replay rocks

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bulldog

baksteen8168 said:


> What mod is that?


 Don't Mock my Mod 
It is the Elitar Pipe by Joyetech

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Bulldog said:


> Don't Mock my Mod
> It is the Elitar Pipe by Joyetech


No Sir, not mocking. Been looking for a pipe myself

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Bulldog said:


> It won't bite you @Faiyaz Cheulkar get the SS going, Replay rocks


I tried with SS staggered staple wire from geekvape in my goon, for some reason the replay option didn't want to come up. 
The user guide says if it doesn't show u the option that means it's not a supported coil. 
Going out to buy a drill and then i will make some simple twisted SS coil and see how it goes. 

Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## clydern

Wait how? I couldn't get kanthal to work on my 75c


Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Using kanthal ATM , will use in this mode till I get used to this mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from aPhone



Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## clydern

Can you pm me a tutorial on how to do Twisted SS


Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I tried with SS staggered staple wire from geekvape in my goon, for some reason the replay option didn't want to come up.
> The user guide says if it doesn't show u the option that means it's not a supported coil.
> Going out to buy a drill and then i will make some simple twisted SS coil and see how it goes.
> 
> Sent from aPhone



Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

clydern said:


> Can you pm me a tutorial on how to do Twisted SS
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Here is a YouTube video


Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Spyro said:


> View attachment 144563


Sueprised to see @Spyro with regulated devices

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Bulldog said:


> It won't bite you @Faiyaz Cheulkar get the SS going, Replay rocks


The mod just picked up the SS staggered wire and replay is on !!
And you were right this mod is better than the blue one because I can change the pannels on this mod and I think you cannot on the resin version, or am I wrong @KZOR ??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Sueprised to see @Spyro with regulated devices


Variety is the spice of life. As they say.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

Vape fuel
Awesome juice.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz

Finally got the Pulse & Recurve Hittin the way I like it!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Dietz said:


> Finally got the Pulse & Recurve Hittin the way I like it!!
> 
> View attachment 144599
> 
> 
> View attachment 144598


At last!

What coil have you got in there? Type and Ohms...

Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Waine

Me, the DB, MTL in front of the TV. 






Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dietz

Raindance said:


> At last!
> 
> What coil have you got in there? Type and Ohms...
> 
> Regards


 Tried so many! But in the end I used a pre-build coil that came with the Recurve. I Removed on wrap and its at .21, Nice warm and Flavorful vape

Happy Daays!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Raindance

Dietz said:


> Tried so many! But in the end I used a pre-build coil that came with the Recurve. I Removed on wrap and its at .21, Nice warm and Flavorful vape
> 
> Happy Daays!


Twenty amps and eighty four watts. Welcome to the big leagues.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cor

Its that time of the year again.
Thank you @Ghanim the fujin is the tits.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Anvil

Testing out one of my first home-made coils in the Dead Rabbit SQ on the Cut squonk. Came out to 0.36, vaping at 35w with a curve/preheat up to 45w and back down, and so far so good!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## clydern

Hey buddy. How would you rate the flavour on the sq ?


Anvil said:


> Testing out one of my first home-made coils in the Dead Rabbit SQ on the Cut squonk. Came out to 0.36, vaping at 35w with a curve/preheat up to 45w and back down, and so far so good!
> 
> View attachment 144608
> 
> 
> View attachment 144609
> 
> 
> View attachment 144610



Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Raindance said:


> At last!
> 
> What coil have you got in there? Type and Ohms...
> 
> Regards


I guess it's a supper staggered coil, very similar to this one in the pic. Using it in my hadaly, amazing flavour with clouds and one of the smoothest vapes. But tends to gunk a lot and u need a brush to clean it.





Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Anvil

clydern said:


> Hey buddy. How would you rate the flavour on the sq ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


I use the SQ as my all-day rda and I enjoy it a lot. You have to play around with the height of the coil a bit to get it into the airflow properly for the best flavour, but once it's all dialled in I rate this rda very high. Nice smooth airflow, almost no chance of over-squonking, good flavour, and a super-easy build deck. Don't get me wrong though, it's not HE levels of flavour, but for a mainstream rda I think it's great.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern

That actually reminds me , of the pulse 22. You also have to mess around with coil height


Anvil said:


> I use the SQ as my all-day rda and I enjoy it a lot. You have to play around with the height of the coil a bit to get it into the airflow properly for the best flavour, but once it's all dialled in I rate this rda very high. Nice smooth airflow, almost no chance of over-squonking, good flavour, and a super-easy build deck. Don't get me wrong though, it's not HE levels of flavour, but for a mainstream rda I think it's great.



Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep

Thanks @BaD Mountain beautiful mod.

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Mini monsters. 

Simple EX with Galaxies RDTA
Gusto mini pod with some nic salts 

Perfectly conducive to my new vape style. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## clydern

.








Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Mahir

Amir said:


> Mini monsters.
> 
> Simple EX with Galaxies RDTA
> Gusto mini pod with some nic salts
> 
> Perfectly conducive to my new vape style.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How's that Galaxies rdta?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia

Amir said:


> Mini monsters.
> 
> Simple EX with Galaxies RDTA
> Gusto mini pod with some nic salts
> 
> Perfectly conducive to my new vape style.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OH NO! More FOMO, that Simple EX

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

Caramia said:


> OH NO! More FOMO, that Simple EX



money well spent... trust me

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Mahir said:


> How's that Galaxies rdta?



it's boss... So far... Me thinks it trumps the Berserker MTL RDA which says a lot coming from me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Mahir

Went through many different mods but only one stayed. My day 1 companion went with me everywhere and gathered many battle scars but still going strong. Peep that puff count 92545!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Mahir

Amir said:


> it's boss... So far... Me thinks it trumps the Berserker MTL RDA which says a lot coming from me.



I was thinking of upgrading from my Berserker mini to getting one of those Galaxies. Are you using it for MTL or DL?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Mahir said:


> I was thinking of upgrading from my Berserker mini to getting one of those Galaxies. Are you using it for MTL or DL?



MTL... Needed a change of pace from the Reo mini/Berserker mini MTL set up and I ended up with the Simple EX/Galaxies combo... I think it was @Andre that inadvertently got me interested. The man knows his MTL so if he has praise for it then its good!! Same applies to @Petrus 

That and to dethrone an OL16 says a lot about an atty

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## lesvaches

clydern said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


nice setup but the windows has to go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derek Van Zyl

My new baby. Love this mod sooo much





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

clydern said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


How do u get that bar graph style on the DNA screen ??

Sent from aPhone


----------



## clydern

lesvaches said:


> nice setup but the windows has to go


Lol thanks buddy. And what would you suggest ?

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern

Will PM you the link to the theme


Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> How do u get that bar graph style on the DNA screen ??
> 
> Sent from aPhone



Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel

Suuuuper impressed with this setup thx again uncle @Andre 

Yes I know Matchy Matcherson is crying but the Dvarw driptip is very comfortable and don't have a black one ;P

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

clydern said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Windows 10. Noooooooo!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern

. It came with the laptop .


SmokeyJoe said:


> Windows 10. Noooooooo!!!!!!



Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

clydern said:


> . It came with the laptop .
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Then im sad to say, time to bin the laptop. Its already been desecrated with the evil thats Bill Gates

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern

Will take out the trusty windows xp laptop then 


SmokeyJoe said:


> Then im sad to say, time to bin the laptop. Its already been desecrated



Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches

clydern said:


> Lol thanks buddy. And what would you suggest ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


lol 
https://github.com/felixrieseberg/windows95

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

lesvaches said:


> lol
> https://github.com/felixrieseberg/windows95


. I am dead 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have a glass of wine in one hand and either a SolarStorm or CLZ X both with Dvraw's on top in the other hand! OMG these are class wines!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Cornelius

Juice of 2018 by a country mile

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Petrus

*Yess!!! Weekend Setup. *

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Daniel

Petrus said:


> View attachment 144741
> *Yess!!! Weekend Setup. *



Demmit that Spade man .....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> I have a glass of wine in one hand and either a SolarStorm or CLZ X both with Dvraw's on top in the other hand! OMG these are class wines!
> View attachment 144718
> View attachment 144719



You should do wine reviews! And juice pai....oh wait nevermind LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Banger little setup this .....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique

Is now my daily driver, can't seem to leave this rta alone

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Clouds bro clouds with insane Flavour!
Loving these setups today

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

I would


Rob Fisher said:


> I have a glass of wine in one hand and either a SolarStorm or CLZ X both with Dvraw's on top in the other hand! OMG these are class wines!
> View attachment 144718
> View attachment 144719


I would love to see the clz in a tight grained wood version.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Picked up this Nano for the purpose of this ......... I was told it's a awesome little RDA

And it's goooooood





Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bulldog



Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NOOB

Bulldog said:


> View attachment 144818
> View attachment 144819
> View attachment 144820


Your Parot having a toot there @Bulldog? Must be a tropical fruit e-juice! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Anvil said:


> Testing out one of my first home-made coils in the Dead Rabbit SQ on the Cut squonk. Came out to 0.36, vaping at 35w with a curve/preheat up to 45w and back down, and so far so good!
> 
> View attachment 144608
> 
> 
> View attachment 144609
> 
> 
> View attachment 144610



Awesome coil @Anvil !!!
Congrats

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Some juice tasting and well of course some beer it's Friday after all

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Friday treat
Dripping a chocolate biscuit!

@Sash this juice rocks

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Bulldog

NOOB said:


> Your Parot having a toot there @Bulldog? Must be a tropical fruit e-juice!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


@NOOB you are spot on it is Fruit Fiesta by @Strontium

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## NOOB

Oooh! That looks like a very interesting juice. Methinks I have a few more flavours to add to the cart and the mixing to do list. 


Bulldog said:


> @NOOB you are spot on it is Fruit Fiesta by @Strontium



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NOOB

Pulse 80W, my new Recurve RDA and some SNLV 18 ICE from joos e liqz. Have to say, Mike Vapes and Wotofo really did a great job!





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MRHarris1

I'm also looking at buying one


JurgensSt said:


> Picked up this Nano for the purpose of this ......... I was told it's a awesome little RDA
> 
> And it's goooooood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen



Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sash

Silver said:


> Friday treat
> Dripping a chocolate biscuit!
> 
> @Sash this juice rocks


I really appreciate how you treasure it. Makes me warm and fuzzy inside

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt

MRHarris1 said:


> I'm also looking at buying one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Atomix Vapes has them on special for R199

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

Sash said:


> I really appreciate how you treasure it. Makes me warm and fuzzy inside


RUUUUN @Silver

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MRHarris1

JurgensSt said:


> Atomix Vapes has them on special for R199
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


Saw it earlier this week. But eish Vapecon = upset Wife. However my birthday is around the corner and she did ask what I want for my birthday. But I know my Wife's reply is going to be "another tank? When will you have enough tanks?" 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Enjoying my new toy


But had to get the master builder to assist as I’m still a bit shaky. Turned into an impromptu vape meet. Thanks @antonherbst for the help and the cappuccino.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## RainstormZA

Good thing I charged my batteries. 15 mins ago power went out...

I guess it's an early night for me, need to let my dog out in the morning and feed chickens as I'm all alone on the farm for two weeks. Mother gone to Holland to join my dad for his birthday...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## antonherbst

Room Fogger said:


> Enjoying my new toy
> View attachment 144829
> 
> But had to get the master builder to assist as I’m still a bit shaky. Turned into an impromptu vape meet. Thanks @antonherbst for the help and the cappuccino.
> View attachment 144828



That blue bb made me miss mine. Enjoy the vape from it and glad i could help.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

These 2 setups are pure vape nirvana to me. Sx Mini MX Class/Dvarw DL combo with some Troy Clouds Oriental Kisses. Sx Mini Q Mini/Intake combo with some Elysian Labs Nilla Cake

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Great setups @Moey_Ismail

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Room Fogger said:


> Enjoying my new toy
> View attachment 144829
> 
> But had to get the master builder to assist as I’m still a bit shaky. Turned into an impromptu vape meet. Thanks @antonherbst for the help and the cappuccino.
> View attachment 144828



Awesome @Room Fogger 
All the best with the new vape!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Time for golf





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Smok s-priv+ BB light edition
sitting on my steps at home
enjoying a bit of summer.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Vaporator00

Gbox and Recurve with some diy mango goodness

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

Rage . With a dead rabbit ontop





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

@Vaporesso...I think I love this brand.. this Polar mod fires to 0.03ohms...This Cascade Baby is the SHIT would there mesh coils and Ccell.
And there new brand @Renovo....OMG I can see them leading the Pod Market, Especially with this Zero

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## clydern

Martin Narainsamy said:


> @Vaporesso...I think I love this brand.. this mod fires to 0.03ohms
> And there new brand @Renovo....OMG I can see them leading the Pod Market, Especially with this Zero
> View attachment 144881


That's a beautiful setup. 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

clydern said:


> That's a beautiful setup.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Could not agree more

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Could not agree more


Is it touchscreen? That's a very big display

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern

Finally got my car and it just so happens to match my mod 






Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor

...some Captain America shit !

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 10


----------



## Caramia

vicTor said:


> ...some Captain America shit !
> 
> View attachment 144889


Prettiness

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique

vicTor said:


> ...some Captain America shit !
> 
> View attachment 144889



Very nice combos @vicTor

That's blue Zeus looks very familiar

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt

vicTor said:


> ...some Captain America shit !
> 
> View attachment 144889


all I can say is wow. Those combos look fantastic! I just can't get the Zeus single to wick properly, no matter what I do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique

Humbolt said:


> all I can say is wow. Those combos look fantastic! I just can't get the Zeus single to wick properly, no matter what I do.



There many Zeus gurus here. One must be able to help you with it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Solar Storm and Dvarw with Red Pill and Twisp Cue with Vanilla Pod and one with Polar Mint! @Oupa and @Mic Lazzari

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

Rafique said:


> There many Zeus gurus here. One must be able to help you with it



thats your blue one bro ...lol

serving me well

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor

Humbolt said:


> all I can say is wow. Those combos look fantastic! I just can't get the Zeus single to wick properly, no matter what I do.



pm me, sort you out, boss tank, if you get it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Humbolt

vicTor said:


> pm me, sort you out, boss tank, if you get it


thanks, will do. Not at home at the moment, though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Martin Narainsamy said:


> @Vaporesso...I think I love this brand.. this Polar mod fires to 0.03ohms...This Cascade Baby is the SHIT would there mesh coils and Ccell.
> And there new brand @Renovo....OMG I can see them leading the Pod Market, Especially with this Zero
> View attachment 144881


Stunning setup. I'm jealous as hell 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

vicTor said:


> ...some Captain America shit !
> 
> View attachment 144889


Awesome

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Modyrts

A new mod im giving a go. It hits like a truck that just gassed up.
Think Vape Thor
Dead Rabbit RDA
Vandy Vape Bonza Drip tip
Fused claptons by coil district
A4S Nuken
Samsung 25s




Review on this mod incoming

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

R2D2 Theme on the DNA75C

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

Must say, i am very pleased with this MOD. What i paid and what i got i must say i am a happy camper... 

Smoat Cylon TC 218 and Vaporesso NRG... for these lazy daze ..

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## clydern

Beautiful mod..what is that RDA on your rage?


Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Must say, i am very pleased with this MOD. What i paid and what i got i must say i am a happy camper...
> 
> Smoat Cylon TC 218 and Vaporesso NRG... for these lazy daze ..
> 
> View attachment 144932



Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

clydern said:


> Beautiful mod..what is that RDA on your rage?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



Hi @clydern thanx  
it is the Vandy Vape Capstone... awesome RDA...


----------



## clydern

Is that the standard glass ? Does it come with the RDA ?


Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Hi @clydern thanx
> it is the Vandy Vape Capstone... awesome RDA...



Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulldog

I need to mix juice, practice making aliens, pitstop the Dvarw, Intake and Recurve and now go look at themes. Thanks a lot @Rob Fisher you have just put so much more pressure on me. While doing all this I have to be in stealth mode for fear that my wife may find something needing done around the house.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dietz

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Must say, i am very pleased with this MOD. What i paid and what i got i must say i am a happy camper...
> 
> Smoat Cylon TC 218 and Vaporesso NRG... for these lazy daze ..
> 
> View attachment 144932


@Hanre "Trol" Slier Its a kickass mod, feels comfy and hits hard!!!
Only thing to note is that it does not like drippers too much so be careful when pulling the topcap off a dripper. See thread by @RainstormZA here
Mine is still going strong though

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

clydern said:


> Is that the standard glass ? Does it come with the RDA ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


It is not glass it is a plastic Cap. But yes it comes with the RDA, along with a Steel Cap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

Dietz said:


> @Hanre "Trol" Slier Its a kickass mod, feels comfy and hits hard!!!
> Only thing to note is that it does not like drippers too much so be careful when pulling the topcap off a dripper. See thread by @RainstormZA here
> Mine is still going strong though



Hi @Dietz, i agree feels amazing has good weight to it and feels like a premium mod. Hits hard and i really do like the whole menu system and color screen.

Noted about the dripper, will look into that thread. 

Thanx for the heads up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

clydern said:


> Is that the standard glass ? Does it come with the RDA ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



The 2 caps included...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## clydern

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> The 2 caps included...
> View attachment 144936


I was thinking about getting it. Or wait for the pulse X RDA. Does it juice the wicks effectively ?

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches

clydern said:


> I was thinking about getting it. Or wait for the pulse X RDA. Does it juice the wicks effectively ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



Why the pulse x if i may ask?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern

lesvaches said:


> Why the pulse x if i may ask?


They both have similar squonking methods. And the pulse has a hole at the bottom of the deck that sucks excess juice. I really like the squonking from the top..hence choosing between the capstone and pulse X 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern

lesvaches said:


> Why the pulse x if i may ask?


And also the ability to have vertical coils 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> R2D2 Theme on the DNA75C
> View attachment 144933
> View attachment 144934



So cool !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Dietz said:


> @Hanre "Trol" Slier Its a kickass mod, feels comfy and hits hard!!!
> Only thing to note is that it does not like drippers too much so be careful when pulling the topcap off a dripper. See thread by @RainstormZA here
> Mine is still going strong though


Amen to that. So far the replacement is doing OK, I just fear the day it may snap off... Lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

clydern said:


> I was thinking about getting it. Or wait for the pulse X RDA. Does it juice the wicks effectively ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



It juices like a champ... the sqounk runs to the top of the coils and wick and then feeds from there... so top feeding juice sqounk pin 10/10...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches

clydern said:


> And also the ability to have vertical coils
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



besides the vertical coils i’m eagerly awaiting the hermetic RDA, i’m in the bargaining stage right now, you know, where you tell your self no more after this, this one will be perfect.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern

lesvaches said:


> besides the vertical coils i’m eagerly awaiting the hermetic RDA, i’m in the bargaining stage right now, you know, where you tell your self no more after this, this one will be perfect.


I've been living the same lie . It's been 2 years 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## lesvaches

clydern said:


> I've been living the same lie . It's been 2 years
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


and that’s besides the Pyro v2, Dead rabbit RTA and the core RTA. great and now i’m probably going to have to add the pulse to the list.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Found a blue Zeus Dual that fits the mod.

All matchy matchy






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Daniel

Two banger setups reviews uploading (or well not reviews more overviews I don't do reviews )

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> R2D2 Theme on the DNA75C
> View attachment 144933
> View attachment 144934



cookin' with gas.we need a better pic of that beautiful burl @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> Two banger setups reviews uploading (or well not reviews more overviews I don't do reviews )
> View attachment 144949



Great pic @Daniel !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Resistance said:


> cookin' with gas.we need a better pic of that beautiful burl @Rob Fisher



Sure @Resistance here we go... MidKnight Mods Bar V3 26650 Stab Wood Hybrid with glow in the dark resin!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy



Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure @Resistance here we go... MidKnight Mods Bar V3 26650 Stab Wood Hybrid with glow in the dark resin!
> View attachment 144976
> View attachment 144977
> View attachment 144978
> View attachment 144979


Stunning

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny

I made a thing today, bit of a rat but will work very well as a beater mod. 
Some work to be done on the print quality and button throw but it vapes.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 6


----------



## ACRECCE

Got my new Augvape Intake yesterday Love love love this RTA

Also built my 1st coil (s) on my own & wicked it myself *yeah me*

Now nice & cozy on the couch with the setup & some Caramel Roasted Latte Mmmmmmmm

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure @Resistance here we go... MidKnight Mods Bar V3 26650 Stab Wood Hybrid with glow in the dark resin!
> View attachment 144976
> View attachment 144977
> View attachment 144978
> View attachment 144979



Checkmate mod!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

RayDeny said:


> I made a thing today, bit of a rat but will work very well as a beater mod.
> Some work to be done on the print quality and button throw but it vapes.
> 
> View attachment 144991
> 
> View attachment 144992


@RayDeny awesome
We need a light overview in the home brew please, if possible

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

@Rob Fisher at first it looked more like a C3PO mod,
but seeing the whole mod R2D2 all the way

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog

@ACRECCE kudos on the coil and wicking. This tank is fast becoming a favourite. Only suggestion is perhaps paint your nails black, cheaper than a blue Intake , you know matchy matchy and all.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

SVA Punto DNA75c 

Hello World !!

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

ACRECCE said:


> Got my new Augvape Intake yesterday Love love love this RTA
> 
> Also built my 1st coil (s) on my own & wicked it myself *yeah me*
> 
> Now nice & cozy on the couch with the setup & some Caramel Roasted Latte Mmmmmmmm
> 
> View attachment 144995
> View attachment 144996
> View attachment 144997



Awesome to see @ACRECCE 
And great looking coil!
Enjoy the vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ACRECCE

Bulldog said:


> @ACRECCE kudos on the coil and wicking. This tank is fast becoming a favourite. Only suggestion is perhaps paint your nails black, cheaper than a blue Intake , you know matchy matchy and all.


LOL. They were black last week..... And the blue matches my blue Zeus

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Derek Van Zyl

Finally. A mod worthy of my dvarw. This mod travels apparently but now found its forever home lol. CLZ v3












Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7


----------



## Raindance

Derek Van Zyl said:


> Finally. A mod worthy of my dvarw. This mod travels apparently but now found its forever home lol. CLZ v3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


May your union be joyous and long lasting.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

DNA mod rocks.





Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Derek Van Zyl said:


> Finally. A mod worthy of my dvarw. This mod travels apparently but now found its forever home lol. CLZ v3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


calling a 10 year dibs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

That is beautiful @Derek Van Zyl and definitely Dvarw worthy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rafique

Its official, day 5 still no leaks no dry hits. I honestly cant say how happy I am with this RTA. 

It has officially replaced by reload as my ADV.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Room Fogger

It’s going to be a good day!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## jm10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Manta RTA and Ijoy Genie 
This mod is perfect with almost all my RTAs.
why did i ever put the manta aside...FLAVOUR BEAST!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

clydern said:


> 've been living the same lie . It's been 2 years


 The lie never stops

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RoyceM89



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## RoyceM89



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## jm10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

My collection is growing as well 
It’s hard to let go of your favorite mods, but it’s exciting to add 

Armour pro green is new

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

@Rob Fisher on the white CLZ with white tip.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Resistance said:


> @Rob Fisher on the white CLZ with white tip.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 145074
> View attachment 145075



Checkmate!
White canvas brings out the Artwork.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Manta RTA and Ijoy Genie
> This mod is perfect with almost all my RTAs.
> why did i ever put the manta aside...FLAVOUR BEAST!!!
> View attachment 145042



Oh I had one too
Loved it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

My little Bolt





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## BioHAZarD

SAVapeGear said:


> View attachment 145102


taking the world with you eh

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

Really like this mod....

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

A beautifully crafted mod.
Thanks once again @Andre

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Derek Van Zyl

Resistance said:


> calling a 10 year dibs


Might let it go sooner if offer is right lol. Wana save up and get something really special lol

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Resistance

Derek Van Zyl said:


> Might let it go sooner if offer is right lol. Wana save up and get something really special lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Hopefully I will make that offer before the 10years is up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Happy Hump Day

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Love this little mod







Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

And on the other hand ..... 






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches

JurgensSt said:


> And on the other hand .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen



is that the one with the “chicken” on the front?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

lesvaches said:


> is that the one with the “chicken” on the front?



Nope

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## clydern

So I think I might have found my ADV. This juice is absolutely amazing.





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

I’m loving this combo 
New tank today, totally spoiled. 

Thanks @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## baksteen8168

Today is RTA day. Trying out Bzzt by Opus.






Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 145222
> View attachment 145223


Awesome combo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Christos said:


> View attachment 145225


Awesome mouse.great looking mod too

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Christos said:


> View attachment 145225



Wys jou muis ...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

baksteen8168 said:


> Today is RTA day. Trying out Bzzt by Opus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk



Hows the mod ? Been eyeing it .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## w1tw0lf

Picked this up this morning from @Flava... loving it. Best setup I have had so far.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

Serious.Awesome mod


Christos said:


> View attachment 145225

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Daniel said:


> Wys jou muis ...


I'll snap a keyboard pic next....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## baksteen8168

Daniel said:


> Hows the mod ? Been eyeing it .....


Not too bad. Hits great, but it doesn't run down batteries evenly. (will note the batts voltage when I put it in the charger tonight). I would also pair it with a top airflow RTA. That silly lip it has is a ***** to clean with a normal RTA's condensation. Will post pics for you later @Daniel

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 145242



That is a thing of beauty. I'm way too brutish on my mods to ever warrant something so ornate/baroque but I'll just admire.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 145242


Really @Rob Fisher you are making all the suckers at work jealous

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Zia_

First post & it's a hand check, cant go wrong 





Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168

@Daniel

Forgot to mention the screen is VERY dim. Cant see anything on it in daylight.

See the difference in voltage.








Also note the condensation from bottom airflow tanks.






Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## clydern

.





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Vaporesso Polar Kit c/w Baby Cascade SE Tank.
Smoant Ranker 218 c/w Bravo RTA

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## daniel craig

Bulldog said:


> View attachment 144818
> View attachment 144819
> View attachment 144820


Those parrots are beauties

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Vaporesso Polar Kit c/w Baby Cascade SE Tank.
> Smoant Ranker 218 c/w Bravo RTA
> View attachment 145322


Nice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

clydern said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Drop dead on my mod...lol
You enjoying the flavour?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 145221


Why does the surrounding look familiar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern

That's the standard dead rabbit. It's a beautiful beautiful RDA. Flavour is great. I am getting myself the drop just to compare


Martin Narainsamy said:


> Drop dead on my mod...lol
> You enjoying the flavour?



Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern

This weather changes so often





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

clydern said:


> That's the standard dead rabbit. It's a beautiful beautiful RDA. Flavour is great. I am getting myself the drop just to compare
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


I do not have the normal rabbit and It seems so hard to get one now...
BTW the dead rabbit is amazing in terms of flavour...but depending on how you build it spits and gets really hot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern

Martin Narainsamy said:


> I do not have the normal rabbit and It seems so hard to get one now...
> BTW the dead rabbit is amazing in terms of flavour...but depending on how you build it spits and gets really hot


That's the problem I had with My old dead rabbit but I figured it out now yes. I actually found this dead rabbit super easily. I had a guy that sold it to me when I bought the rage. And it's vapes great now. Besides the fact that if I mess up a small thing with the coil it will spit at me 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Why does the surrounding look familiar



Cathedral Peak Hotel.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## jm10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 145221



Lekker one @Rob Fisher 
Are those the friends who use the Nautilus Mini?
Can't see so well in the pic if thats the Nautilus Mini...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaun2707

Lovely setups brother!!




jm10 said:


> View attachment 145372
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Lekker one @Rob Fisher
> Are those the friends who use the Nautilus Mini?
> Can't see so well in the pic if thats the Nautilus Mini...



100% yes Hi Ho @Silver! They both still use Nautilus Mini's! I have tried to change them and have let them try a lot of devices... the Nautilus Mini is what does it for them!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% yes Hi Ho @Silver! They both still use Nautilus Mini's! I have tried to change them and have let them try a lot of devices... the Nautilus Mini is what does it for them!



Hehe
It's such a trooper of an atty. Great MTL and good coil life if you use non gunking juices. Just have to lube the bottom seal because it has the tendency to get so tight after a while

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Hehe
> It's such a trooper of an atty. Great MTL and good coil life if you use non gunking juices. Just have to lube the bottom seal because it has the tendency to get so tight after a while



Yip, they both vape Vapour Mountain juices exclusively... 12mg Passion and 12mg Ice both non-gunkers.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

The Smoant Family... really enjoying these mods...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Meet the twins






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## jm10

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 145396



Really looking forward to your thoughts on this @Rob Fisher


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Rob Fisher said:


> Cathedral Peak Hotel.
> View attachment 145370


Ahh Drakensberg.... Wish I was relaxing as well....
ENJOY UNCLE ROB

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Ammit V2 on Snowwolf 218 &
Vaporesso Polar Kit

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

A whole bunch of Dvarw's ready to get juice and be vaped on! Boom!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mahir



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

A BIG THANK you @Andre for the introduction to this combo it is a WINNER

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Modyrts

Martin Narainsamy said:


> View attachment 144980
> View attachment 144981



What is the SS one? And the RDA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roodt

Modyrts said:


> What is the SS one? And the RDA?


I might be wrong, but looks like this is it.

https://www.heavengifts.com/product/DEJAVU-RDA.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modyrts

Roodt said:


> I might be wrong, but looks like this is it.
> 
> https://www.heavengifts.com/product/DEJAVU-RDA.html




Lol i meant the otherone XD but thanks now i know what a DJV looks like

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Roodt

Modyrts said:


> Lol i meant the otherone XD but thanks now i know what a DJV looks like


Oh... sorry my bad. That is the dripper that comes with the kit... is a luxotic mf kit. The rda ia called the guillotine v2.

http://www.wismec.com/product/luxotic-mf-boxguillotine-v2-kit/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 145479
> A BIG THANK you @Andre for the introduction to this combo it is a WINNER



That looks great @MrGSmokeFree 
Whats the Twisp Cubano juice like if I may ask?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> A whole bunch of Dvarw's ready to get juice and be vaped on! Boom!
> View attachment 145469


Couldn't find the 'you have been timed out due to FOMO' button so I used the Dislike button instead....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Daniel

I thought I had a mod in my hand....


But all good glad it was the DB....shattered driptip and cracked tile....mod still fine...I'm impressed...

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

Just some catchup reading and my awesome gift from @Andre

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Daniel said:


> I thought I had a mod in my hand....
> View attachment 145501
> 
> But all good glad it was the DB....shattered driptip and cracked tile....mod still fine...I'm impressed...
> View attachment 145502
> 
> View attachment 145503


The bad thing...your tile is broken
The good thing...only your driptip is broken.
Win,win either way,it could have been worse ,but your mod is unscaved.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Silver said:


> That looks great @MrGSmokeFree
> Whats the Twisp Cubano juice like if I may ask?


It is indeed awesome @Silver "Twisp Cubano Signature has a slight sweetness, with hints of vanilla and roast coffee beans and immerses you in the aroma of the finest Cuban cigars" I love this juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rafique

Some mellow juice

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

MrGSmokeFree said:


> It is indeed awesome @Silver "Twisp Cubano Signature has a slight sweetness, with hints of vanilla and roast coffee beans and immerses you in the aroma of the finest Cuban cigars" I love this juice.



Oh wow, that sounds amazing, thanks
Added to the "to buy" list!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

My new R2D2 coffee cup and CLZ X with engraved Dvarw!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Golf time





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 11 | Useful 1


----------



## Jp1905

Time to relax


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## jamie



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## DJ Maddog

Out with the Mrs with my voopoo drag and awesome juice from KZOR.
What a way to enjoy the weekend away from home

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Its t


Roodt said:


> I might be wrong, but looks like this is it.
> 
> https://www.heavengifts.com/product/DEJAVU-RDA.html


ITs the DJV by Dejavu on the Pulse and Luxotic MF Box with Guillotin V2...Correct.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

DJ Maddog said:


> Out with the Mrs with my voopoo drag and awesome juice from KZOR.
> What a way to enjoy the weekend away from home
> View attachment 145615
> View attachment 145615


Looks like a great getaway. Where is this?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Wasp Nano day today. Finally managed to reduce the spit back. 






Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## GerharddP

Old faithful

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Dvarw Resin Pico

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Old school meets new school.
Man, I've missed my Goon. 
And who doesn't like polished copper??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## PaulaMoz

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 145396


I really like that one.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hieuvape



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Vaporesso Polar and Wismec Sinuous Solo...both sent for Review....
what an awsome duo together

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

MRHarris1 said:


> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Gona try my phobia and Nudge again tonight...What is the RDA you hav on the Pulse

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

DJ Maddog said:


> Out with the Mrs with my voopoo drag and awesome juice from KZOR.
> What a way to enjoy the weekend away from home
> View attachment 145615
> View attachment 145615


Hows the DJV treating you?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Tontoe

I am currently Vaping on a Vandy Pulse Mech Squonker with a Psyclone Hadaly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog

That is nice @KZOR

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MRHarris1

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Gona try my phobia and Nudge again tonight...What is the RDA you hav on the Pulse


Stagevape Venus RDA

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

my new squonker. . .
Geekvape Athena kit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

KZOR said:


> View attachment 145817


lookin Amazing buddy. .
im almost sad i took the Hexohm twisted messes edition over the sub-ohm editions dnas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

Awesome flavor juice... TKO blue milk, an all day vape for me...

NRG tank my FIRST vape gear. purchased over a year ago a lazy vaper tank but still used every day. Must say one of my best buys to date.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheFrozenRogue

His and Hers
His - Moon Box with the Smok V12 Prince RBA running at around 60W, 0.17Ω

Hers - Fuchai 213 Squonk with the iJoy Combo Squonk RDTA running at 75W/40W, 0.31Ω

Both loving the prize hamper from Mr Hardwicks. Animalz is awesome! Our whole house smells like Zoo Biscuits! 





Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dobie the Kid

TheFrozenRogue said:


> His and Hers
> His - Moon Box with the Smok V12 Prince RBA running at around 60W, 0.17Ω
> 
> Hers - Fuchai 213 Squonk with the iJoy Combo Squonk RDTA running at 75W/40W, 0.31Ω
> 
> Both loving the prize hamper from Mr Hardwicks. Animalz is awesome! Our whole house smells like Zoo Biscuits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


ANIMALZ...feeling rather nostalgic right now! 

Just not chomping the biscuits anymore, making clouds! Adulting WIN 





Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Anvil

Had a 5:00AM start to the work day yesterday morning and decided to have some fun with the Aegis/Zeus and my car's puddle lights while it was still dark.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 7


----------



## baksteen8168

Loved this juice at VapeCon. Tastes different on my build. Not bad, just different.





Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NOOB

Rocking the Pulse 80W and Recurve @baksteen8168. Awesome combo!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## NOOB

Matchy Matchy drip tip and a test batch of Berry Breeze. This recipe is really working for me! 





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168

NOOB said:


> Rocking the Pulse 80W and Recurve @baksteen8168. Awesome combo!!


Loving this combo. But some forumites now have me itching for an Asmodus C4 RDA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168

NOOB said:


> Matchy Matchy drip tip and a test batch of Berry Breeze. This recipe is really working for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Very nice!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NOOB

baksteen8168 said:


> Loving this combo. But some forumites now have me itching for an Asmodus C4 RDA



Yeah I saw that. Not a bad looking RDA. Hearing a lot of good things about it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Courtesy of @Spyro.
Awesome surprise and gift.Thanks Bro!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rafique

Greeny

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Its a Majestic day

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Mech Pro Mod with Blitz Intrepid RTA

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## clydern

I am absolutely stunned by the beauty of this mod






Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

Life is tough in Kruger

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gin and Tonic and SolarStorm with Dvarw! Boom!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Caramia said:


> Life is tough in Kruger
> View attachment 146008



Ooh @Caramia that's great!
I'll take a guess and say Pretoriuskop...

Hope it's not too hot though. We been boiling here in JHB the last few days.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## McGeezy21



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Just went through a moment and happy with the outcome

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 146060


Too pretty to be a King... Queen maybe?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

baksteen8168 said:


> Too pretty to be a King... Queen maybe?

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 146061


Perfect!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## clydern

Getting some new tyres





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Caramia said:


> Life is tough in Kruger
> View attachment 146008


NO fair

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Vaporesso Renova Zero pod and Lucky Star 2 RTA by Gemztek on Voopoo Alpha1

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jm10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

jm10 said:


> View attachment 146089
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no fair ... thats not in you hand .... try again 

BTW my hussar looks nice on that Monark

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> no fair ... thats not in you hand .... try again
> 
> BTW my hussar looks nice on that Monark




 you know what they say about guys with big hands........ absolutely nothing

Your hussar is my favorite of the bunch its squonk proof and the flavour is om nom nom and to think i wanted it for collection



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

jm10 said:


> View attachment 146090
> you know what they say about guys with big hands........ absolutely nothing
> 
> Your hussar is my favorite of the bunch its squonk proof and the flavour is om nom nom and to think i wanted it for collection
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


awesome
the dwarv tip works a treat

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cole MacGyver

Mmmmmm

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> awesome
> the dwarv tip works a treat



Out of all the tips i got the dvarw tips are the most comfortable. The only other drip tip i felt was better was @Rob Fisher Siam mods drip tip. Got some drip tips coming from Brent soon so lets wait and see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

3 x Solar Storm's, 3 x Dvarw's and 3 x Siam Mods Tips! Love is in the air!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## jm10

Rob Fisher said:


> 3 x Solar Storm's, 3 x Dvarw's and 3 x Siam Mods Tips! Love is in the air!
> View attachment 146103



Thats my new wallpaper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Modyrts

Geekvape black ring
Dead rabbit 



Adopted this as my daily mod to reduce wear and tear on my others

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Brommer

KZOR said:


> View attachment 145817


Stunning! How does one go about acquiring one of those?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR

Brommer said:


> Stunning! How does one go about acquiring one of those?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## clydern

My first high end setup ( high end to me ) ..DNA enfusion duo 133 and flav 24mm






Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## NOOB

Oh WOW! Such beauty. Much awesomeness! 


Rob Fisher said:


> 3 x Solar Storm's, 3 x Dvarw's and 3 x Siam Mods Tips! Love is in the air!
> View attachment 146103



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mahir

clydern said:


> My first high end setup ( high end to me ) ..DNA enfusion duo 133 and flav 24mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



100W on a single coil, damn

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## clydern

Mahir said:


> 100W on a single coil, damn


I am still in vape puberty where I like a really really warm vape..I will calm down eventually. I hope 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Monark Vapes Resurgence





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Spongebob

Trusty old pico, morph in rba mode and some musk goodness 






Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mahir

Still the best thing to ever happen to vaping IMO

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

Yes driptips are a winner,for sure


Mahir said:


> Still the best thing to ever happen to vaping IMO
> 
> View attachment 146109

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## BioHAZarD

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Monark Vapes Resurgence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


still trying to decide if i like that mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

BioHAZarD said:


> still trying to decide if i like that mod


Still wanting to know what you paying for . Shipping cant be that high on bulk shipment.cool idea though

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> still trying to decide if i like that mod








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

jm10 said:


> View attachment 146112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nee

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jm10

Resistance said:


> Still wanting to know what you paying for . Shipping cant be that high on bulk shipment.cool idea though



Brand, silver contacts and the best back up service in the world(first hand experience) oh and a fantastic piece of equipment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

jm10 said:


> View attachment 146112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


at R850 or so maybe
but R1600 no frigging ways

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

clydern said:


> My first high end setup ( high end to me ) ..DNA enfusion duo 133 and flav 24mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


sjoe that tip must get hot at 100w

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> nee



Get your molly first then join us in the dark side


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

jm10 said:


> Get your molly first then join us in the dark side
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what u know abt my molly

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> at R850 or so maybe
> but R1600 no frigging ways



See common sense tells you that but vaping is like been drunk, you do stupid things that makes no sense, but sure as hell you enjoy the ride


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905

BioHAZarD said:


> what u know abt my molly



I know silver contacts... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Jp1905 said:


> I know silver contacts...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


shhh thats a secret 
damn i'm excited.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905

BioHAZarD said:


> shhh thats a secret
> damn i'm excited.



Me too...I have something arriving tomorrow as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Jp1905 said:


> Me too...I have something arriving tomorrow as well!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i can only imagine....better or worse than the holy????
ok bolt doors sorted
now i must hunt for molly doors.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> what u know abt my molly



Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905

BioHAZarD said:


> i can only imagine....better or worse than the holy????
> ok bolt doors sorted
> now i must hunt for molly doors.



Definitely better!

Best order doors from High Creek,nice new combos were posted last week.

Only crappy part is the current exchange rate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> i can only imagine....better or worse than the holy????
> ok bolt doors sorted
> now i must hunt for molly doors.



Im hunting for a Holy, but the price point makes me think wtf, plus the 2nd hand market are on crazy pills.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905

jm10 said:


> Im hunting for a Holy, but the price point makes me think wtf, plus the 2nd hand market are on crazy pills.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The Juma version landed is roughly R4500 new if you dont pay any duties...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

jm10 said:


> Im hunting for a Holy, but the price point makes me think wtf, plus the 2nd hand market are on crazy pills.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


there was one in the classies not long ago? not sure if it ever sold

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10

Jp1905 said:


> The Juma version landed is roughly R4500 new if you dont pay any duties...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I do love the Juma versions, ill wait a bit cause i went kinda over board on a spending spree this past month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905

jm10 said:


> I do love the Juma versions, ill wait a bit cause i went kinda over board on a spending spree this past month.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Luckily they dont go on quickstrikes anymore,they do website sales but do still sell out very fast.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> there was one in the classies not long ago? not sure if it ever sold



Yeah the plan you and i discussed did not go as planned, he removed the ad because of me i think 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

jm10 said:


> Yeah the plan you and i discussed did not go as planned, he removed the ad because of me i think
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


help him along man.... u can do it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jm10

Jp1905 said:


> Luckily they dont go on quickstrikes anymore,they do website sales but do still sell out very fast.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They have a fan base so I’m not surprised they sell so fast. I will get one if its the last thing i do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

jm10 said:


> They have a fan base so I’m not surprised they sell so fast. I will get one if its the last thing i do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well the newer ones have silver contacts,plus L’Atelier did new 510s which allow better bottles,those Cappy bottles are way too soft for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> help him along man.... u can do it



Big issue is I’m from Durban, I’m Indian and so on so even if i offer 5 million you will think yeah this guy is low balling me damn road bump you can avoid. 


Fyi i dont drive a VW 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Jp1905 said:


> Definitely better!
> 
> Best order doors from High Creek,nice new combos were posted last week.
> 
> Only crappy part is the current exchange rate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hesitant to use them as they don't have secure sign on

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10

Jp1905 said:


> Well the newer ones have silver contacts,plus L’Atelier did new 510s which allow better bottles,those Cappy bottles are way too soft for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You sound like the voice in my head 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

jm10 said:


> Brand, silver contacts and the best back up service in the world(first hand experience) oh and a fantastic piece of equipment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sounds logical.then take the plunge on the holy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

BioHAZarD said:


> still trying to decide if i like that mod


It's a brilliant piece 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

@Naeemhoosen I'm really impressed with this juice!
Premium juice line and premium flavour indeed!
Well done!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches

Pompous Pom Walnut T Brûlée with a CBC Peach Krystal Weiss

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Living on the wild side (well for me anyway)... 30 watts on a 0.22Ω Vertebraid Coil from @smilelykumeenit!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver

Rob shouldn't those 0.2 ohm coils be vaped at around 60-80 watts or thereabouts ?

What happens if you vape at say 45W? Is it too hot?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Such a delicious smoothie made by my wife. Can't believe how good this one tastes. 

Blueberry , Raspberry , Strawberry. Mixed in vanilla yoghurt and milk. 

Berry nice!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Rob shouldn't those 0.2 ohm coils be vaped at around 60-80 watts or thereabouts ?
> 
> What happens if you vape at say 45W? Is it too hot?



Yip way too hot... perfect vape at 30 watts!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Such a delicious smoothie made by my wife. Can't believe how good this one tastes.
> 
> Blueberry , Raspberry , Strawberry. Mixed in vanilla yoghurt and milk.
> 
> Berry nice!


Veru berry nice

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

HypnoStick #006 from DBD Mods in St Petersburg, Russia! RTA is a Limited edition Vapor Giant V4.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Unusual looking mod @Rob Fisher 
Looks cool though!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Unusual looking mod @Rob Fisher
> Looks cool though!



It's been with me for a year or so... it has a Starplat Chipset. 26650. Took it out the display cabinet to play!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> HypnoStick #006 from DBD Mods in St Petersburg, Russia! RTA is a Limited edition Vapor Giant V4.
> View attachment 146156
> View attachment 146157


I really love the starplat chipset.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JurgensSt

Rob Fisher said:


> HypnoStick #006 from DBD Mods in St Petersburg, Russia! RTA is a Limited edition Vapor Giant V4.
> View attachment 146156
> View attachment 146157


Looks like a Pico 25 on steroids 

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I really love the starplat chipset.



Whats special about the Starplat chipset if I may ask?
@Christos , @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Whats special about the Starplat chipset if I may ask?
> @Christos , @Rob Fisher



It is supposedly a ready good chipset and accurate but it's as confusing as hell. It only has one button and it uses a gyro to change selections.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Silver said:


> Such a delicious smoothie made by my wife. Can't believe how good this one tastes.
> 
> Blueberry , Raspberry , Strawberry. Mixed in vanilla yoghurt and milk.
> 
> Berry nice!


But does it need more menthol?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver

SmokeyJoe said:


> But does it need more menthol?



Good question @SmokeyJoe 
But no it didnt
it was served chilled and was colder than normal
Amazing how much better it tastes when cold than when at room temp

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Whats special about the Starplat chipset if I may ask?
> @Christos , @Rob Fisher


As @Rob Fisher said, very accurate. 
It's the Russian chipset and I really enjoy the one button that does everything. The gyroscope takes getting used to but once you get used to it it's such a pleasure to use.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

DROP VS DEAD RABBIT

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance

Christos said:


> @Naeemhoosen I'm really impressed with this juice!
> Premium juice line and premium flavour indeed!
> Well done!
> 
> View attachment 146135


Would love to see that mod in a full disclosure pic.
I think it looks awesome from the bit in the pic

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Christos

Resistance said:


> Would love to see that mod in a full disclosure pic.
> I think it looks awesome from the bit in the pic

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Christos said:


> View attachment 146166
> View attachment 146167
> View attachment 146168
> View attachment 146169
> View attachment 146170


I could retire with something like this.
Awesome piece of vape gear.
Im not fooling myself, it would be this and a few others.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 146195


What a great pic @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheFrozenRogue

Jeez! Wicking this flipping Moonshot without leaks is a mission and a half!





Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Squonkday!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Christos said:


> View attachment 146166
> View attachment 146167
> View attachment 146168
> View attachment 146169
> View attachment 146170


Thats a freaking sexy mod

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Christos said:


> View attachment 146166
> View attachment 146167
> View attachment 146168
> View attachment 146169
> View attachment 146170


I said awesome, I meant checkmate


Christos said:


> View attachment 146166
> View attachment 146167
> View attachment 146168
> View attachment 146169
> View attachment 146170



I said awesome, I meant checkmate...I call a ten year dibs

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Sweet start to the day.






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mahir



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## NOOB

Hi @JurgensSt, see you've got the Wasp Nano there. What are your thoughts on it? I'm interested in getting the Wasp Nano, but I'm in two minds as to whether I should get it or not.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt

NOOB said:


> Hi @JurgensSt, see you've got the Wasp Nano there. What are your thoughts on it? I'm interested in getting the Wasp Nano, but I'm in two minds as to whether I should get it or not.


Easy to build and wick. 
Juice well is small so I only use it for squonking.
Flavor is very good. Dare I say the flavor is better then my Drop Solo and Recurve


Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NOOB

JurgensSt said:


> Easy to build and wick.
> Juice well is small so I only use it for squonking.
> Flavor is very good. Dare I say the flavor is better then my Drop Solo and Recurve
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen



OK, WOW!! This is very interesting, as I currently have a Recurve sitting on my Pulse 80W and I love the flavour I am getting. Small juice wells are not a deal breaker for me as I squonk most of the time in any event. Thanks for your input, really appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JurgensSt

Quick change for the afternoon 







Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt

Heritage Day aka Braai day






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vicious Ant DNA75C Spade and testing a new RDA that should be shown to the world next weekend! Exclamation inside smashing Litchis in my face!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

That spade is lovely @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> That spade is lovely @Rob Fisher !



It really is outstanding Hi Ho @Silver! I have a pretty good collection of high-end squonkers and some of the most sort after squonkers that flip at prices over $1,500 (which is stupid) but the VA Spade is my favourite of all squonkers ever! The quality is just perfect and it looks really good! The way the bottle goes in and out and the engineering tolerances are top notch! And then I have my little Spade bottle holder which holds two bottles filled and ready to replace empty ones!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Armor Mech with SkyFall RDA - Testing a new juice!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BioHAZarD

Obligatory M-Sport handcheck 





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## clydern

BioHAZarD said:


> Obligatory M-Sport handcheck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss


What BMW is that ? Absolutely beautiful interior

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

2017 320d m-sport 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## clydern

BioHAZarD said:


> 2017 320d m-sport
> 
> Sent from the abyss


Nice !

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches

BioHAZarD said:


> Obligatory M-Sport handcheck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss



the question is: did you get the car because you play golf or play golf because you got the car?

lol, i’m obviously just teasing. nice hand check.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

I actually had the 120d m-sport but it got 2 small with the 2kids. I can argue the golf requirements either way

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## clydern

.





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## RayDeny

Waiting for the monster to finish her ballet exam. Not very matchy but I do really enjoy the Venna with the whistle tip from triple C.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

RayDeny said:


> Waiting for the monster to finish her ballet exam. Not very matchy but I do really enjoy the Venna with the whistle tip from triple C.
> 
> View attachment 146326


Such a beautiful mod

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Caramia

Silver said:


> Ooh @Caramia that's great!
> I'll take a guess and say Pretoriuskop...
> 
> Hope it's not too hot though. We been boiling here in JHB the last few days.


Indeed, it is Pretoriuskop! 
And yes, we had 50 Celsius between Berg-en-Dal and Crocodile Bridge Tuesday and Wednesday, and parkas on Thursday.
We were camping for a few nights (yep, in that heat), and decided to spoil ourselves with a bungalow before a big snare removal with the K9s.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> Obligatory M-Sport handcheck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## lesvaches

BioHAZarD said:


> Obligatory M-Sport handcheck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss



driving while operating a cell phone is illegal! even at 60km/h

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10

lesvaches said:


> driving while operating a cell phone is illegal! even at 60km/h



Id trust this man driving with no hands and no legs over 90% of the drivers we have on the roads.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches

jm10 said:


> Id trust this man driving with no hands and no legs over 90% of the drivers we have on the roads.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



lol too true

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168

BioHAZarD said:


> Obligatory M-Sport handcheck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss





jm10 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How I wish I could post my BMW Steering wheel + Mod... Sadly, mine was build on a Friday and is at the mechanic more than she is in my garage...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

jm10 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mind the GAP

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

lesvaches said:


> driving while operating a cell phone is illegal! even at 60km/h


do voice controls count?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> Mind the GAP



Yeah dont remind me how hard it is to get now that my precious stuttafords is gone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10

baksteen8168 said:


> How I wish I could post my BMW Steering wheel + Mod... Sadly, mine was build on a Friday and is at the mechanic more than she is in my garage...



Think we have all been down that road with previous vehicles....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Squonking in traffic

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## clydern

This thing is a absolute pocket rocket.





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## NOOB

clydern said:


> This thing is a absolute pocket rocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


That's a beautiful mod @clydern. What is it if I might ask?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## clydern

NOOB said:


> That's a beautiful mod @clydern. What is it if I might ask?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


It's a storm bf..made by xmods. It's the only one in SA if I'm not mistaken

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## NOOB

clydern said:


> It's a storm bf..made by xmods. It's the only one in SA if I'm not mistaken
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Well congrats is in order, it really is beautiful! Many happy clouds to you! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

CLZ XQ with Skyfall !!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## BioHAZarD

SAVapeGear said:


> CLZ XQ with Skyfall !!
> 
> View attachment 146433


That just looks evil. 
Beautiful setup.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Voyeur and Skyfall !!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## SAVapeGear



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## Bulldog

SAVapeGear said:


> CLZ XQ with Skyfall !!
> 
> View attachment 146433


Oh man I love this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

SAVapeGear said:


> View attachment 146435


And this - One Day

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jm10

SAVapeGear said:


> View attachment 146435



Jelly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks to @SAVapeGear's FOMO posts I have fired up my squonkers for a change!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks to @SAVapeGear's FOMO posts I have fired up my squonkers for a change!
> View attachment 146453


I see a Ultem cap and tip for the Skyfall on the Armor in the Future  @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVapeGear said:


> I see a Ultem cap and tip for the Skyfall on the Armor in the Future  @Rob Fisher



I laughed but now looking at my Armor an Ultem top could go quite nicely with the brass.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> I laughed but now looking at my Armor an Ultem top could go quite nicely with the brass.


Matchy Matchy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## clydern

SAVapeGear said:


> CLZ XQ with Skyfall !!
> 
> View attachment 146433


Omw  . What a absolute beauty

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## clydern

All my babies





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Billow X on the Genie

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dr.Bredo

Heroes Never Die!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 13


----------



## BioHAZarD

Andre said:


>


What a beauty. Congratulations!!!. Many happy vapes

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Dr.Bredo said:


> Heroes Never Die!
> View attachment 146611


Bluetifull

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Andre said:


>



Bluetifull too

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vilaishima

Dr.Bredo said:


> Heroes Never Die!
> View attachment 146611


Some more OW fans I see!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Pure bliss!

Minikin V2 + Reload RTA + @CosmicDropz Honey Melon...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Perfection personified 





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## clydern

I am actually thoroughly enjoying this atty so far





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Modyrts

One of my oldies

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Mine the the Mrs spare devices! But thanks to skipper @Rob Fisher for rescuing my journey to Durban and lending me his 4 bay charger, as I left my chargers back in the 011, we back to primary devices today with some spare batteries for our outings! What a legend this man is!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## CeeJay

After a Sunday at work, some mech love

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905

After wife started vaping for real decided she deserves a decent mod,his and hers handcheck from earlier today.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Jp1905 said:


> After wife started vaping for real decided she deserves a decent mod,his and hers handcheck from earlier today.



Super setups @Jp1905 !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

CLZ X with Dvarw and Lost Vape Orion with Exclimation. Found my happy place with Exclamation in an RTA finally... it needs to be at 35 watts!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nugget BB and a cup of coffee in R2D2!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Pixstar

Rob Fisher said:


> CLZ X with Dvarw and Lost Vape Orion with Exclimation. Found my happy place with Exclamation in an RTA finally... it needs to be at 35 watts!
> View attachment 146816


Hi Rob,
Did you start a thread on the Orion? I cannot find one but I may have missed it. I'm hopefully getting mine tomorrow and would appreciate insight into your experience with it so far, if possible. Thanks a mil.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pixstar said:


> Hi Rob,
> Did you start a thread on the Orion? I cannot find one but I may have missed it. I'm hopefully getting mine tomorrow and would appreciate insight into your experience with it so far, if possible. Thanks a mil.



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/orion-pod-system-dna-chip.t52914/

Will do a post shortly.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Andre said:


>



Dengit that looks nice uncle! ...... FOMO really kicking in now ......

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CeeJay

When it's a Red Monday. Some 6mg with coffee to get me going

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Any fans of SG1 on the house? In my hand is the latest SolarStom and engraved Dvarw!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The NuNu disposable tank is in my hand right now... good bubbles... will let the coil soak a while and then give it a try.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh WOW! This was a really pleasant surprise! I thought it would be one vape and into the gorge! 40 watts with a 0.14Ω coil and the flavour is damn good considering it's a disposable sub-ohm tank! It's way better than any pod system by a country mile! Only con is that it is a 24mm tank and won't actually fit into a 24mm catch cup but apart from that it's a chicken dinner! The airflow is perfect... it's a restricted DL. $17.99 for three on VaporDNA! That's like less than R90 a tank. Will be interesting to see how well it lasts. For a no-nonsense simple tank it's a chicken dinner... no cleaning... just fill and vape and then lob it in the bin!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Eugene van Eeden

Damn this Juice is Yummy ! Makes me feel like a kid again

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Eugene van Eeden

Rob Fisher said:


> Any fans of SG1 on the house? In my hand is the latest SolarStom and engraved Dvarw!


Ooh SG1 !! So Jelly , give us a close up pretty please.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel

Resurrection complete! Still need to get a good build in the RDA but for a MTL no frills setup even being a bit 'dated' it still performs amicably.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Eugene van Eeden said:


> Ooh SG1 !! So Jelly , give us a close up pretty please.



Picked it up on Amazon.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine

Late night unregulated squank. Juice? ... "?" By Steammasters. Brilliant all day vape.






Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Kalashnikov

So I'm trying out a 13ml 21700 setup.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Rafique

As much as I love this rta, the bottom fill is a pain. In an effort to get the wicking just perfect where it does not over saturate the wick and leak I have lost about 30 ml of juice due to the gensomate syndrome.

Still a bloody good rta though, I hope they come out with a top fill version.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Jp1905

Today is a ultem kinda day!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Geekvape Zues with Dual Core Fused Claptons on the Sigelei Snowwolf 218.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Kalashnikov said:


> So I'm trying out a 13ml 21700 setup.
> 
> View attachment 146902


please could you give me the full name of the bf rta and where i could get it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

Martin Narainsamy said:


> please could you give me the full name of the bf rta and where i could get it



Don't think it's a BF RTA , he's just using the mod 

P.S if you want a BF 'RTA" the new Pyro V2 RDTA is BF capable .....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jebula999

Thanks to @KZOR I am now a proud owner of a Double Barrel 

Pairing it up with a Serpent SMM and my favorite juice to date, Custard Vandetta.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

Old skool is cool ....

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Daniel said:


> Old skool is cool ....
> 
> View attachment 146916

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

The NuNu disposable sub-ohm tank is still going strong and I'm on refill number 3!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Daniel said:


> Old skool is cool ....
> 
> View attachment 146916





BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 146917

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Kalashnikov

Kalashnikov said:


> So I'm trying out a 13ml 21700 setup.
> 
> View attachment 146902


its just a tank. although have the bottle ready to pull out and fill the tank. must say its a very compact 13ml setup

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 146917



Oh wow , Lagertha I miss her ......

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel

Testing the Ehpro Armour Prime review should be up soon....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

Sooo, this just happend... Early birthday spoils from wifey...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## CeeJay

It's not important what's in my hand, there's a lonely mech in the background in urgent need of an OG Goon. Anybody willing to sell one? SS Preferably but will take a black one also. 

(I did post in the wanted section btw, but this thread has more traffic)

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Daniel

CeeJay said:


> View attachment 146983
> It's not important what's in my hand, there's a lonely mech in the background in urgent need of an OG Goon. Anybody willing to sell one? SS Preferably but will take a black one also.
> 
> (I did post in the wanted section btw, but this thread has more traffic)


22mm or 24mm? I think if you want a 22mm look in the Classies there might be someone @Cor selling one....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CeeJay

Daniel said:


> 22mm or 24mm? I think if you want a 22mm look in the Classies there might be someone @Cor selling one....



I saw the 22,thank you. Unfortunately I'm looking for a 24.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Perfected the art of Turkish/Arabian coffee.. Mornings don't get better





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JurgensSt

Coffee and cake to start the days fishing session





Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## lesvaches

JurgensSt said:


> Coffee and cake to start the days fishing session
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen



go to work you beautiful lazy bastards!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Loving this @Vaporesso Renova Pod System ..
Zues on the Snowwolf..
WHAT A WAY TO START OFF THE DAY!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Daniel

Recurve and Replay FTW.....

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Jp1905

Mid week braai

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Daniel

Yup Reload killer damn....but it's a thirsty bugger...

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Daniel said:


> Yup Reload killer damn....but it's a thirsty bugger...
> View attachment 147128


Now u believe me 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Anytime is coffee time









Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Trying out a interesting juice from @MartinDC and it's rather unique and tasty!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Anvil

Took beauty and the beast to work today as my regular ADV setups are out of action for now (both decided to remind me they need re-wicks just as I was leaving for work).

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## KZOR

Just had to get myself a second one.  One of the most comfortable dual regulated mods released and it is a DNA.
HCigar VT75D paired with a Reload.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7


----------



## Caramia

Lungs of steel, loving this little device, and the juice (thanx @Christos):

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Dr.Bredo

MTL Nirvana

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## BansheeZA

Upgraded to a Zeus single coil.





Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

This juice is absolutely phenomenal





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## clydern

Simplicity...








Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Wismex RX300 with a Bonza and Heatsink

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Rushed out of the office this morning to a site inspection and thought "I won't be long, I'll just grab my mod and leave my juice" Noob mistake because the inspection turned into a crap load of work...

Luckily H2Vape is close to the site so I popped in quickly to grab a replacement juice.







Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sven

Left hand = The Glenlivet 15 year single malt scotch.
Right hand = Ijoy with Dead Rabbit RDA and sum Air factory strawberry/kiwi juice.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Bertus1972



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Bertus1972



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Bertus1972



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Bertus1972



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tuglife DNA250 with the new FP RTA from the Vaping Postman on top!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

NRG on VooPoo Drag & Manta on Yihi SX mini SL class... (best mod by far, my opinion)

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Pics or it didn't happen


Sven said:


> Left hand = The Glenlivet 15 year single malt scotch.
> Right hand = Ijoy with Dead Rabbit RDA and sum Air factory strawberry/kiwi juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

How's this for a Vape Check? @Rooigevaar @Resistance

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> How's this for a Vape Check? @Rooigevaar @Resistance
> View attachment 147356


Your hand is missing from the pic ,but you get pass tonight.(",)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Resistance said:


> Your hand is missing from the pic ,but you get pass tonight.(",)


 that's why i called it a vape check, lol. will pour me a glass shortly and update to a proper hand check

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Chocholate eclair and coffee. Morning Glory all day long!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> How's this for a Vape Check? @Rooigevaar @Resistance
> View attachment 147356



@Dela Rey Steyn Ardbeg is quite something but my go to is Lagavulin, you should give it a try, its the perfect vape night cap combo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## CeeJay

Goon 25 with 0.35 coils running in series, just need a prettier mod for it now.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance

Y


CeeJay said:


> View attachment 147360
> View attachment 147361
> View attachment 147362
> Goon 25 with 0.35 coils running in series, just need a prettier mod for it now.


You dont need to,but you can if you have to have a pretty mod

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

jm10 said:


> @Dela Rey Steyn Ardbeg is quite something but my go to is Lagavulin, you should give it a try, its the perfect vape night cap combo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Lagavulin is an exceptional whisky!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

@Resistanc

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

That


CeeJay said:


> View attachment 147360
> View attachment 147361
> View attachment 147362
> Goon 25 with 0.35 coils running in series, just need a prettier mod for it now.


 goon looks awesome on there.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RayDeny

My work companion for today, man I love Mech’s and this with the 21700 is just perfect.




Yes, needs a clean. One day when I can put it down long enough.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## CeeJay

Working nightshift so giving the coppers some loving.



Ended up using the Boomstick as not to dirty up the VooDoo Wand.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Quick stop over in Cairo before heading to Istanbul




Minikin V2 + Reload keeping me company...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Awesome
Safe travels @Nadim_Paruk !

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheFrozenRogue

Lekker Durban holiday.






Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fresh wick, fresh battery and fresh refill of Red Pill! We are ready for the weekend! Boom!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches

Rob Fisher said:


> Fresh wick, fresh battery and fresh refill of Red Pill! We are ready for the weekend! Boom!
> View attachment 147409



i can’t get over that engraving...

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The NuNu disposable Sub-Ohm tank continues to impress!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Sven



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Molly and taviro keeping me company





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Anvil

Haven't been able to put this down since yesterday. What a killer combo, I am in squonk heaven right now.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> The NuNu disposable Sub-Ohm tank continues to impress!
> View attachment 147410



Looks good
@Rob Fisher i hope you keeping tabs on how many tankfuls the coil is lasting

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Lovely day, innit?

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

RainstormZA said:


> Lovely day, innit?
> 
> View attachment 147449


so so

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

RTA time.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7


----------



## clydern

This peace maker tank isn't that bad





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## RainstormZA

BioHAZarD said:


> so so


Kak golf day?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jm10

RainstormZA said:


> Kak golf day?



I laughed harder then i should of at this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

RainstormZA said:


> Kak golf day?


hmm
kak is not quite the word i would use but you not far off

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10

The joys of life at 1am


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi

jm10 said:


> View attachment 147504
> 
> 
> The joys of life at 1am
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Just be careful not to swop the two.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

BioHAZarD said:


> hmm
> kak is not quite the word i would use but you not far off


Lol I meant to find a better word but I guess it could have been better

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Morning coffee with some Serial Killer from Steam Master






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## McGeezy21

Good Morning!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Sven

Bougth a Creed RTA and boy this thing rocks!!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Raindance

Something new:


Regards

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

BRAAI DAY!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BioHAZarD

jm10 said:


> View attachment 147504
> 
> 
> The joys of life at 1am
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure why you would need the spoon though

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> Not sure why you would need the spoon though



Who knows‍ but the answer is always 42 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## jm10

Adephi said:


> Just be careful not to swop the two.



 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

jm10 said:


> Who knows‍ but the answer is always 42
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No the answer is 28

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

jm10 said:


> Who knows‍ but the answer is always 42
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unless of course you are starting with the discipline early on

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Mahir

Cappuccino with a 10mg Tobacco to start the day

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Palladium65

My Voopoo Vmate with the Asmodus Voluna V2 RTA

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## jm10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Turkish Coffee + Mango Slurpy 
Fuel for Istanbul

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

This Monark has my attention... now to find a white squonk bottle

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## jm10

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> This Monark has my attention... now to find a white squonk bottle
> View attachment 147661



@Irfaan Ebrahim Iv searched high and low and can only find the clear, Zeki from voodoo has white listed on his website but i think its clear but it wouldn’t hurt to check with him

https://voodoovapour.co.za/silicone-bottles/129-silicone-squonk-bottles-85ml.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

jm10 said:


> @Irfaan Ebrahim Iv searched high and low and can only find the clear, Zeki from voodoo has white listed on his website but i think its clear but it wouldn’t hurt to check with him
> 
> https://voodoovapour.co.za/silicone-bottles/129-silicone-squonk-bottles-85ml.html
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CLEAR IS FINE BROTHER.. IM SPECIFICALLY LOOKING FOR THE COIL MASTER ONE.. AND BESIDES I'D RATHER BUYB IT FROM ELSEWHERE LOL.. LOCAL IS IMPORTANT TO ME

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> CLEAR IS FINE BROTHER.. IM SPECIFICALLY LOOKING FOR THE COIL MASTER ONE.. AND BESIDES I'D RATHER BUYB IT FROM ELSEWHERE LOL.. LOCAL IS IMPORTANT TO ME






I got the clear arctic dolphin one, its extremely soft thou. I know not matchy matchy but got some battery wraps inbound

Vapeking has coil master; https://www.vapeking.co.za/coil-master-gremlin-bf-silicone-bottle-squonk.html



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

These are taking turns in my Hands

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Lol supersoft no good lol 


jm10 said:


> View attachment 147662
> 
> 
> I got the clear arctic dolphin one, its extremely soft thou. I know not matchy matchy but got some battery wraps inbound
> 
> Vapeking has coil master; https://www.vapeking.co.za/coil-master-gremlin-bf-silicone-bottle-squonk.html
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

OBS Engine V2 on the Armor Mod

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## lesvaches

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> CLEAR IS FINE BROTHER.. IM SPECIFICALLY LOOKING FOR THE COIL MASTER ONE.. AND BESIDES I'D RATHER BUYB IT FROM ELSEWHERE LOL.. LOCAL IS IMPORTANT TO ME


could it be these? 
https://www.vapeking.co.za/coil-master-gremlin-bf-silicone-bottle-squonk.html

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

lesvaches said:


> could it be these?
> https://www.vapeking.co.za/coil-master-gremlin-bf-silicone-bottle-squonk.html


Perfect 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## JurgensSt

It's big, it's heavy I love the tank.







Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches

JurgensSt said:


> It's big, it's heavy I love the tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


damn, that’s nice!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hot.chillie35

JurgensSt said:


> It's big, it's heavy I love the tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


That's damn sexy... 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lesvaches

OG Cannoli by @Hein510, Hermetic RDA

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Baby Choo is guarding the Solar Storm Dvarw setups! The third Solar Storm Dvarw combo is in my hand!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## Norman Anderson



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Kensai on the Alpha 1

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Daniel

A storm is brewing....love the smell of rain...must be because Tito got picked lol

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## jm10

Daniel said:


> A storm is brewing....love the smell of rain...must be because Tito got picked lol
> View attachment 147831



Lol  i shouldn’t be laughing thou 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GerritVisagie

MMmmm life is good once more!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

Work, vape, brandy and support from my wife... what a good evening...

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SmokeyJoe

JurgensSt said:


> It's big, it's heavy I love the tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


Why do i hear the Darth Vader theme song when i see this mod

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Come over to the dark side of the force, it tastes like blueberry scone

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Skyfall RDA leads the pack for flavour!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ACRECCE

Hubbys new present.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

30mm Twisted messes on the Drag...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Good old faithful serving me well in Istanbul..
Noisy Cricket II + Troll V2 RDA

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

Will be in rotation for the day...

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## ACRECCE

Oo


Nadim_Paruk said:


> Good old faithful serving me well in Istanbul..
> Noisy Cricket II + Troll V2 RDA
> 
> View attachment 147865


Ooooooo love that juice

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Core on the Polar.
Great Match

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Norman Anderson

Paddy Vapes squonker with Tobhino single coil rda and some serious RR juice

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

testing this but so far its meh....

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> testing this but so far its meh....
> View attachment 147954



Really, tank actually looked good out of the reviews

Reviewers hyped gear ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance

Melodious vape sonata

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Today's winning combo








Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

I think so.. Still testing different builds n wicking


Comrad Juju said:


> Really, tank actually looked good out of the reviews
> 
> Reviewers hyped gear ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Minties





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Brothers together at last

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Pixstar

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 147685


You've got probably doubled your value (at least?) on that puppy since he's not making them any longer!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pixstar said:


> You've got probably doubled your value (at least?) on that puppy since he's not making them any longer!



100% I have been wanting the others in the range but they are only available at Flipper prices and I don't do Flipper Pricing!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches

That friday feeling on thursday...

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Norman Anderson

lesvaches said:


> That friday feeling on thursday...


Looks awesome with the RDTA on top. please describe the flavour of the juice, seen them plenty of times but not the kind of person to try anything new. Usually sticks to e-juice flafours that I know, but want to try something different

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVapeGear

Solarstorm with Dvarw....

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10


----------



## SAVapeGear

SVA Punto 75 with Haku Venna....

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## lesvaches

Norman Anderson said:


> Looks awesome with the RDTA on top. please describe the flavour of the juice, seen them plenty of times but not the kind of person to try anything new. Usually sticks to e-juice flafours that I know, but want to try something different


if you normally like fruit flavor i would definitely recommend it. the rice pudding is soft and not overwhelming like other recipes i’ve tried, also coconut!!! 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/khanage-emissary-elixirs.t52029/

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Voyeur with Skyfall.....

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 6


----------



## Norman Anderson

lesvaches said:


> if you normally like fruit flavor i would definitely recommend it. the rice pudding is soft and not overwhelming like other recipes i’ve tried, also coconut!!!
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/khanage-emissary-elixirs.t52029/


Thanx, will definately give it a try

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Broke out the broadside











Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Bulldog

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Broke out the broadside


It's not broke @Irfaan Ebrahim the cap just pushes over the O-Rings

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Dietz

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Broke out the broadside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


Shoo bud, that setup!!! My two favorite things... Boxing and Blue!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Raindance

I just want to thank @Paulie for some awesome juice, Heathen for repurposing a deceased rodent and @Moerse Rooikat for some seriously great coils!



Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Raindance

Rafique said:


> View attachment 148093


What on earth tank is that?

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

My gosh @SAVapeGear !

A serious trio there!!!
Such stunning beauties - all of them!
Enjoy



SAVapeGear said:


> Solarstorm with Dvarw....
> View attachment 148051





SAVapeGear said:


> SVA Punto 75 with Haku Venna....
> 
> View attachment 148052





SAVapeGear said:


> Voyeur with Skyfall.....
> 
> View attachment 148053

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique

Raindance said:


> What on earth tank is that?
> 
> Regards



Juggernaut rta mini

Really impressed had to post another pic

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches

Rafique said:


> Juggernaut rta mini
> 
> Really impressed had to post another pic
> 
> View attachment 148094


i am tempted to buy one just for its name, jaggerknot

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Minties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


Hey buddy where did you get that custom wrap on your DB ? 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Got my Intake back. Not a bad tank. 






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 6


----------



## Pixstar



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## clydern

My first ever rta.





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Jeepers I feel like such a tool

So the Skyline is in my hand and I've just done a refill. Next thing the vape starts to go a bit dry. And I'm thinking to myself what on earth is going on. This tank doesn't do that.

Then I realised I forgot to open the juice flow after filling. Silly.

Opened it and there were bubbles like a champagne fountain!

All is now well. Blissful vaping resumed. Haha

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Jeepers I feel like such a tool
> 
> So the Skyline is in my hand and I've just done a refill. Next thing the vape starts to go a bit dry. And I'm thinking to myself what on earth is going on. This tank doesn't do that.
> 
> Then I realised I forgot to open the juice flow after filling. Silly.



I can't count on both hands how many times I have done that... and I'm so anal with my wicks that it causes me to have to clean and rewick all over again as well as pouring out the juice... another reason my beloved Skyline doesn't get that much use these days! I am a silly Goose!

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

But you know @Rob Fisher , this guy once told me how good the flavour is on a Skyline - especially for fruity menthols!

And he was so right - it is spectacular!

Luckily I didnt burn my wick, it just started going dry - so Im not rewicking - its vaping beautifully now!

Love this tank to bits

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> But you know @Rob Fisher , this guy once told me how good the flavour is on a Skyline - especially for fruity menthols!
> 
> And he was so right - it is spectacular!
> 
> Luckily I didnt burn my wick, it just started going dry - so Im not rewicking - its vaping beautifully now!
> 
> Love this tank to bits



Hi Ho @Silver there is still no question that the Skyline is still the King of Flavour of RTA's....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## CeeJay

Nightshift polishing session, overhang and all.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## daggadewet

SXK Hadaly Clone x Smoant Charon TS 218

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Anvil

I must say I'm really enjoying the intake. It is a bit more restrictive DL than the Zeus which was the previous resident on this mod, but the intake's flavour is just that little bit better imho. Definitely a good choice as an all-day single coil RTA.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Dead Rabbit RTA - Picked up this morning.





Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## lesvaches

JurgensSt said:


> Dead Rabbit RTA - Picked up this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


what your opinion soo far?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Check it out


lesvaches said:


> what your opinion soo far?



Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt

lesvaches said:


> what your opinion soo far?


Still need to put coils in. Will let you know after a tank or two.

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Paul33

JurgensSt said:


> Dead Rabbit RTA - Picked up this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


How’s that mod tearing you? I’ve been eyeballing it as a new daytime run around...

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Paul33 said:


> How’s that mod tearing you? I’ve been eyeballing it as a new daytime run around...


Not a bad mod. Light and works great. 

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches

Thank you @KZOR. I watched your review of the Dovpo Topside and got one today. Loving this mod, ticks all the boxes for me.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10


----------



## KZOR

lesvaches said:


> I watched your review of the Dovpo Topside and got one today.



The more i use the the more i like it. The battery life is just great.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

lesvaches said:


> Thank you @KZOR. I watched your review of the Dovpo Topside and got one today. Loving this mod, ticks all the boxes for me.


Is that the silver one? From where please?

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## lesvaches

Andre said:


> Is that the silver one? From where please?


Gunmetal. slightly darker that silver. 
Hell of a nice vendor. will be ordering much more from him in the future.
https://www.gumtree.co.za/a-other-e...ide-top-fill-squonk/1003169825090910021996509

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## McGeezy21



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Jeepers I feel like such a tool
> 
> So the Skyline is in my hand and I've just done a refill. Next thing the vape starts to go a bit dry. And I'm thinking to myself what on earth is going on. This tank doesn't do that.
> 
> Then I realised I forgot to open the juice flow after filling. Silly.
> 
> Opened it and there were bubbles like a champagne fountain!
> 
> All is now well. Blissful vaping resumed. Haha


Happens more often than I like to admit

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CeeJay

Christos said:


> Happens more often than I like to admit


Especially in the AM, I close it before bed. Get up with one eye closed and have my wake me up vape in the morning which usually doesn't end well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## clydern

lesvaches said:


> Gunmetal. slightly darker that silver.
> Hell of a nice vendor. will be ordering much more from him in the future.
> https://www.gumtree.co.za/a-other-e...ide-top-fill-squonk/1003169825090910021996509


He is a forum member if I'm not mistaken

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rafique

[/QUOTE]

I want the same combo, looks very good

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Paul33

lesvaches said:


> Thank you @KZOR. I watched your review of the Dovpo Topside and got one today. Loving this mod, ticks all the boxes for me.


I really really like the look of this. 

Might have to buy one for me with love from me

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Aromamizer Supreme on Hexohm V3... Great matching combo

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Still a flavour champion out of the commercial rta's





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Rafique said:


> View attachment 148395



hi, hows the Juggerknot behaving ?

regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches

Whom else has developed two extra arms and hands since you started vaping?

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## delon

Gizmo said:


> I currently vape on Itaste SVD with protank 2. I also have evic but feel that the feel of the SVD is nicer to hold even though it doesn't have all the gadgetry. I also have put in 4500mah battery in the SVD so I suppose that also plays a roll on how much I enjoy it.
> 
> [rsvp=19]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bendymike

I have empty hands right now.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rafique

vicTor said:


> hi, hows the Juggerknot behaving ?
> 
> regards



Very very good @vicTor, I no longer have my Zeus single but, I think it's pretty close. This build deck is much easier to work on and u don't really have to worry too much about coil height. With the Zeus single I had to have the coil quite high not to get spit back on filling for some reason.

The major con for me of this rta is the top fill. I hate it, sometimes has an air bubble which results in over filling and flooding. 

Apart from the above its a winner for a top fill 24mm rta. 

Someone needs to take the top fill from the Zeus, the airflow and build deck from the Juggerknot and the shape and bubble tank from the intake then IL have the perfect 24mm top fill rta

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## CaliGuy

@MRHarris1 At this very moment I’m vaping the exact same juice and Squonk setup except I’ve got the Wotofo Recurve RTA and Silver Carbon Panels  #snap

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Dejavu on the Luxotic MF Box 
Perfect for this Cold & Misty JHB Morning

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Vape0206

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Jp1905

Fresh week!Have a good one all!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Really knocked this one out the ark @BigGuy well done !

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy

@Daniel Glad you like it dude.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

Blue Monday...

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

Vintage Monday

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

New doors  
Tupperware army is going strong






Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

I loaded a pic but it didn't appear and can't load it again

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Vandy Vape Phobia V1 on the Pulse V1 with Ni80 Dual Core Fused Claptons & Pancake Man Tooty Fruity

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## clydern

Life is good





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Let's try this again...
Vintage Monday...!
Shoot,this is probably the best pic I can get for a Monday





Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dr.Bredo

Could not be Happier

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 6


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Need this Triple Coil After today!

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Daniel

Can't fault this tank on flavor even in single coil but the ceramic clamp system is a POS.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

Daniel said:


> Can't fault this tank on flavor even in single coil but the ceramic clamp system is a POS.
> 
> View attachment 148706



Hows the G Class would you recommend it?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani 25 and Dvarw! Boom!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Daniel

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Hows the G Class would you recommend it?


It's a solid mod battery life is not great but if you can pick up a beater in the Classies go for it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> Dani 25 and Dvarw! Boom!
> View attachment 148715
> View attachment 148716


What's with the Boom! Thing? I don't get it.....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

Daniel said:


> It's a solid mod battery life is not great but if you can pick up a beater in the Classies go for it



Thanx for the info, i have the SL class and the battery lasts a day but i must say the mod itself is awesome.

So i will be looking for a G class thanx

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> What's with the Boom! Thing? I don't get it.....



Some guys say Ek Se afterwards... I say Boom!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## acorn

Daniel said:


> What's with the Boom! Thing? I don't get it.....


https://www.internetslang.com/BOOM-meaning-definition.asp

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Squonking today





Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## GerritVisagie

Figured today is a good day to "rest" the Hexohm, poor thing has been working so hard since VapeCon. 
Poor DNA hasn't been loved for so long, when I took it out the bag it had its bags packed and had wrote me a letter.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches

GerritVisagie said:


> Figured today is a good day to "rest" the Hexohm, poor thing has been working so hard since VapeCon.
> Poor DNA hasn't been loved for so long, when I took it out the bag it had its bags packed and had wrote me a letter.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Good boy really truly is something else.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerritVisagie

lesvaches said:


> The Good boy really truly is something else.



I know right, 
The oak age is so smooth, not much comes close.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Nadz1972

Coffee with yellow mango

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## RayDeny

Rob Fisher said:


> Dani 25 and Dvarw! Boom!
> View attachment 148715
> View attachment 148716



That is such a nice setup, almost like they are made for each other.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Drop Dead on the Wismec Luxotic BF

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rafique

When u have t he same combo for days in a row, it must be good and doesn't look to bad either

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

GerritVisagie said:


> I know right,
> The oak age is so smooth, not much comes close.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Try the new Taviro .... it;s even better

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Daniel said:


> Try the new Taviro .... it;s even better


for once i have to agree with you

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ACRECCE

Taking a break at work... My new minikin v2 + some Milktart & Coffee Mmmmmmmm

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 4


----------



## GerritVisagie

Daniel said:


> Try the new Taviro .... it;s even better



I have Taviro, and yes, it's really good but Good Boy is still my favorite. I just love RY4 profiles.
Swieties en twakkies flavour


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dr.Bredo



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 12 | Can relate 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Dead Rabbit RTA doesn't sip juice





Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Elmien

I got my new device this morning and I am very happy with it so far. It is the Vapor Storm Puma with a Smok TFV8 X-Baby tank. My first box mod, so I have the wattage set very low. Great juice too.

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## antonherbst

I have not posted here in a long while.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## jm10

antonherbst said:


> I have not posted here in a long while.
> 
> View attachment 148948



How nice would a VA look in that group


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## antonherbst

jm10 said:


> How nice would a VA look in that group
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I agree but i have a local mod maker busy with something for me and i am awaiting the final mod before i post anything on it. It is really going to blow this forum away with wows.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## CeeJay

Vaping some Melk, recovering from Flu so been taking it easy.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

CeeJay said:


> View attachment 148950
> Vaping some Melk, recovering from Flu so been taking it easy.



Bloody good looking MOD there Sir...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## clydern

JurgensSt said:


> Dead Rabbit RTA doesn't sip juice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


Hey buddy I can't see. Does that mod have overhang with the dead rabbit? 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt

No overhang 







Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

vicTor said:


> View attachment 148892



When did you start squonking?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JurgensSt

Adephi said:


> When did you start squonking?


Mod like that will get anyone into squonking 

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## CeeJay

Date night tonight, so going undercover vape

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Sven

Passed by Vape king Menlyn today and got the first bottle "Paulies Gold line" Guava Ice.............Man this stuff is nice!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

antonherbst said:


> I have not posted here in a long while.
> 
> View attachment 148948


Just remember I have dibs on that v1.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## clydern

JurgensSt said:


> No overhang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


Nice. My double barrel has slight overhang 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## antonherbst

BioHAZarD said:


> Just remember I have dibs on that v1.



Ill do you one better. How about we swop?

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

antonherbst said:


> Ill do you one better. How about we swop?


No no. That's not how dibs works

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt

BioHAZarD said:


> No no. That's not how dibs works


Seeing that you two can't agree.....

I'll take it 

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst

JurgensSt said:


> Seeing that you two can't agree.....
> 
> I'll take it
> 
> Send from this side of the screen



For a molly i will kill. Whether its a lady or a mod doesnt matter.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

antonherbst said:


> For a molly i will kill. Whether its a lady or a mod doesnt matter.


hmm a red head molly

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

JurgensSt said:


> Seeing that you two can't agree.....
> 
> I'll take it
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


now that is optimism at its best

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Can't blame a man for trying

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

Adephi said:


> When did you start squonking?



6 o'clock this morning only !

can you believe

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

vicTor said:


> 6 o'clock this morning only !
> 
> can you believe


welcome to the "enlightened" side

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

BioHAZarD said:


> welcome to the "enlightened" side



thanks, it's regulated enlightment but getting there

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

vicTor said:


> thanks, it's regulated enlightment but getting there


haha its a start

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

vicTor said:


> 6 o'clock this morning only !
> 
> can you believe



Welcome to the squonk life!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

I can't tell there is 2 much vapor











Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

Tube time whilst enjoying a good fruity vape

...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

BioHAZarD said:


> I can't tell there is 2 much vapor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss



Vapor production looks good , BUT how is the flavor ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nadz1972

Country Fresh 
Don't vape that


JurgensSt said:


> Vapor production looks good , BUT how is the flavor ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

JurgensSt said:


> Vapor production looks good , BUT how is the flavor ?


Flavor is excellent 
loving the 22mm conversion cap on the recurve.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Nadz1972 said:


> Country Fresh
> Don't vape that


HAHA
no fear its filled with droewors

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Ammit 25 single coil on the Armor

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Sven said:


> Passed by Vape king Menlyn today and got the first bottle "Paulies Gold line" Guava Ice.............Man this stuff is nice!!
> View attachment 148973



ABSOLUTELY LOOOOVE THE BLACK GENIE....I LOVE THESE MODS...IMO IT is understated and well worth the money. Would you agree?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

BioHAZarD said:


> I can't tell there is 2 much vapor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss


Cloud it up!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## McGeezy21

Mech Life!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

Skyline on Hotcig150

Major flavour producer. Classic! Love it!

Vape it!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## clydern

@Derek Van Zyl & @Jp1905 you got a winner here





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Wismec Luxotic DF with Guillotine V2 RDA....
200w Squonker

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## BioHAZarD

Golf time





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## clydern

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Wismec Luxotic DF with Guillotine V2 RDA....
> 200w Squonker
> View attachment 149108
> View attachment 149109


Hey buddy where did you buy that ?

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## McGeezy21



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

New toys and juice... excited to try the LOOP...




Spoils by the wife

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

Looks good together...

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

@Conroy.
If it works, it works!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## lesvaches

GerritVisagie said:


> @Conroy.
> If it works, it works!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that looks awesome and the good boy...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Spongebob

Man i absolutely lurv my Siren best tank i have ever owned in terms of usability, ease of use, leak free, just about everything i have tossed whatever you can think at her, she's been upside down, sideways, whatever you can think of and still no drop of a leak  If u want an RTA that just "works" no gimmicks attached, get a Siren 





Sent from my SM-A605F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Spongebob said:


> Man i absolutely lurv my Siren best tank i have ever owned in terms of usability, ease of use, leak free, just about everything i have tossed whatever you can think at her, she's been upside down, sideways, whatever you can think of and still no drop of a leak  If u want an RTA that just "works" no gimmicks attached, get a Siren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A605F using Tapatalk


Where's Patrick @Spongebob?

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Spongebob said:


> Man i absolutely lurv my Siren best tank i have ever owned in terms of usability, ease of use, leak free, just about everything i have tossed whatever you can think at her, she's been upside down, sideways, whatever you can think of and still no drop of a leak  If u want an RTA that just "works" no gimmicks attached, get a Siren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A605F using Tapatalk


Whats that small mod? Looks awesome

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spongebob

Twisp Vega Mini

Sent from my SM-A605F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

SmokeyJoe said:


> Where's Patrick @Spongebob?



Here

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Spongebob

Thanks @RainstormZA  now we need Gary? 


RainstormZA said:


> Here
> 
> View attachment 149153



Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Dr.Bredo



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Trying a new way with car squonking, this is going to work great! Gasmods Nixon is working great, no more mess!


My compliments to the chef, @Vino1718 , first time that I’m tasting a custard juice that actually tastes like custard to me, can’t wait to explore some possibilities with this a bit later on. Sweet smoothness, great stuff.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Mage V2 RTA on the Polar

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## jamie



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Right now my Asmodus Stab Wood Knife is in my hand... I'm waiting for DHL to arrive with some Vape Mail!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Adephi

Rob Fisher said:


> Right now my Asmodus Stab Wood Knife is in my hand... I'm waiting for DHL to arrive with some Vape Mail!
> View attachment 149186



Is the driver that late?

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Adephi said:


> Is the driver that late?



Yip he arrived at about 5pm!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

jamie said:


> View attachment 149187


Clovelly?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## jamie

Resistance said:


> Clovelly?



Muizenberg

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip he arrived at about 5pm!



Did he at least leave in one piece?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Adephi said:


> Did he at least leave in one piece?



He did... I was happy he delivered on a Sunday and I didn't have to wait for Monday morning...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

I am loving this Luxotic DF. Got the Iconic RDA on it...Great Combo

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 149256


You have very pretty hands Rob

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## clydern

Geez it's hot .









Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches

onl


clydern said:


> Geez it's hot .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


only by capetonian standards. when the wind isn’t blowing 1000km/s anything and everything is too hot or too cold in CT.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nadz1972

100% correct. We don't have luxuries like "climate". It gets imported by said "1000km/s winds"


lesvaches said:


> onl
> 
> only by capetonian standards. when the wind isn’t blowing 1000km/s anything and everything is too hot or too cold in CT.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Gen3 with Zeus Dual






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Get


JurgensSt said:


> Gen3 with Zeus Dual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


 Well soon

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani 25 Tube with Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Finally found a 300w.






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

The Kensai on the Snowwolf....Great combo...loving this Kiwi IVG Juice as well...Really authentic

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## antonherbst

Absolutely love this juice and mod/rda combo.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## baksteen8168

Pleasantly surprised by this juice.






Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Anvil

baksteen8168 said:


> Pleasantly surprised by this juice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


I had a bottle of their Klap Cake (vanilla sponge cake I think?) and also got to sample a couple of the others not too long ago, and I must say I was also very surprised, they have a few winners in this line imho.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Anvil said:


> I had a bottle of their Klap Cake (vanilla sponge cake I think?) and also got to sample a couple of the others not too long ago, and I must say I was also very surprised, they have a few winners in this line imho.


This is the only one I didn't sample at VapeCon, but took a chance on it anyway. Glad I did as it has a very nice profile.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## CeeJay

Been sleeping most of the morning, so some strong iced coffee is in order for my shift. With some Melk going down very nicely. 

To add... I've been vaping this Melk in the Molly with sxk Skyfall and it was good but it's so much better in this Reload. I think i need to adjust my build in the skyfall.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Norman Anderson



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVapeGear



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8


----------



## JurgensSt

vicTor said:


> View attachment 149530



Like the frosted doors .......

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Whipped out the Blitz Intrepid Dual Coil RTA on the Ijoy Genie

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Rocking the Cue today, hassle free

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## daggadewet

Troll RTA x Aegis Legend

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Daniel

Cant seem to put this one down

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Sven

Nice mod. Brand spanking new. Vapor storm puma with the Zeus dual RTA. Love this RTA.....!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

The might citadel on the overpriced Tupperware mod. Flavor is excellent. 0.25 is too much so put in a 0.55 Fused Clapton. Much more bearable. 3mm ID. Self adjusting 510 my ass.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> The might citadel on the overpriced Tupperware mod. Flavor is excellent. 0.25 is too much so put in a 0.55 Fused Clapton. Much more bearable. 3mm ID. Self adjusting 510 my ass.
> 
> 
> View attachment 149618



Looks fanbloodytastic  Congrats again, oooh and forgot about the 510 thats my bad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

jm10 said:


> Looks fanbloodytastic
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

jamie said:


> View attachment 149187


That pic is just not on. Im staring at an open office plan in joburg and you are at the beach.

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 149256


Inception!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

JurgensSt said:


> Gen3 with Zeus Dual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


What did you do? Hit your hand on the basin again?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt

SmokeyJoe said:


> What did you do? Hit your hand on the basin again?


Carpet tunnel surgery.

Getting old is not fun

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lesvaches

SmokeyJoe said:


> What did you do? Hit your hand on the basin again?


rewicking injuries

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

JurgensSt said:


> Carpet tunnel surgery.
> 
> Getting old is not fun
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


Ouch. Get well soon bud

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Going all light weight today





Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

JurgensSt said:


> Going all light weight today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


Vapor storm for the win!

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Good morning





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

BioHAZarD said:


> The might citadel on the overpriced Tupperware mod. Flavor is excellent. 0.25 is too much so put in a 0.55 Fused Clapton. Much more bearable. 3mm ID. Self adjusting 510 my ass.
> 
> 
> View attachment 149618


Yes.You have to self adjust it from the bottom

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

BioHAZarD said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss


@lesvaches still sensitive i c

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR

What a great setup.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## lesvaches

BioHAZarD said:


> @lesvaches still sensitive i c


i actually am very happy for you and just messing with you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

BioHAZarD said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss



very nice

the setup

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Temporary host for the Skyfall - Spade incoming today 








Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 7


----------



## RainstormZA

JurgensSt said:


> Carpet tunnel surgery.
> 
> Getting old is not fun
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


Too much carpet action?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt

RainstormZA said:


> Too much carpet action?


Bloody auto correct 

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

And here she is - I am in love 

Thanks @Tai









Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 12


----------



## RainstormZA

RenaldoRheeder said:


> And here she is - I am in love
> 
> Thanks @Tai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Winner winner chicken dinner right there!

I really love that colour

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Stormtrooper is guarding the Golden Dvarw!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

RenaldoRheeder said:


> And here she is - I am in love
> 
> Thanks @Tai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



That looks epic @RenaldoRheeder !
Congrats and wishing you well with it

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Spyro

All about the high end.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Spyro said:


> All about the high end.
> 
> View attachment 149742



Love it @Spyro 
that Justfog is cool! I like the draw and the driptip

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Ghanim

Just some blekk goons..

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Ghanim said:


> Just some blekk goons..
> View attachment 149743



Wow @Ghanim - that must be a record
The most number of Goons in one handcheck!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches

Ghanim said:


> Just some blekk goons..
> View attachment 149743


sure you got enough of ‘em?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## GSM500

Ammit MTL on the Pico S. First impressions on this tank are great. Flavour is off the hook for an MTL and top airflow too. And if that's not matchy matchy, I don't know what is.





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

Pit stopped and ready to go





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Ghanim said:


> Just some blekk goons..
> View attachment 149743



just some, gang of goons

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Taifun Box Mod and Media Blasted Dvarw DL.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## clydern

I can get used to this rta life. Started off with the dead rabbit and now I got the manta too..really enjoying thism.never thought I would get into rta's





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Ammit V2 RTA on the Smoant

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Ammit V2 RTA on the Smoant
> View attachment 149788


Apparently this is also a Smoant too

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Good old trusty Pico with a Fumytech Rose and something very interesting I’m trying out for @GSM500 , winner for me for sure.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

All rewicked and ready to go...




- Noisy Cricket II with Troll V2 RDA
- Asmodus Minikin V2 with Reload RTA
- Lost Vape Therion BF DNA 75C with Dead Rabbit RDA

Bliss...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Nadim_Paruk said:


> All rewicked and ready to go...
> 
> View attachment 149792
> 
> 
> - Noisy Cricket II with Troll V2 RDA
> - Asmodus Minikin V2 with Reload RTA
> - Lost Vape Therion BF DNA 75C with Dead Rabbit RDA
> 
> Bliss...



Great @Nadim_Paruk !
What juices you vaping in those setups?

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Silver said:


> Great @Nadim_Paruk !
> What juices you vaping in those setups?


Hey @Silver 

ELP - Special Reserve in the Reload RTA

Cloud Nurdz - Watermelon Apple in the Dead Rabbit RDA

Candy King - Strawberry Belts in the Troll V2 RDA

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Hey @Silver
> 
> ELP - Special Reserve in the Reload RTA
> 
> Cloud Nurdz - Watermelon Apple in the Dead Rabbit RDA
> 
> Candy King - Strawberry Belts in the Troll V2 RDA



Sounds very tasty
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

some sea in the background

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

What a looong process .

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 14


----------



## Christos

Very impressed with the citadel. This is what the hadaly should have been IMHO and yes I hated the Hadaly.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Mac75

An all mech weekend

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Beautifully crafted





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

This tank is amazing.. Be sure to check the review







Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Martin Narainsamy said:


> some sea in the background
> View attachment 149796



Winner winner @Martin Narainsamy

Love the shadows in the sand shapes, the tilted horizon - and of course, the sea!
Great
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Very impressed with the citadel. This is what the hadaly should have been IMHO and yes I hated the Hadaly.
> View attachment 149800



Nice @Christos !
And i see the braai in the backgound. Anything tasty thats cooking?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Nice @Christos !
> And i see the braai in the backgound. Anything tasty thats cooking?


Not today. One of my guests is a vegerian so no braaing this evening...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Nice @Christos !
> And i see the braai in the backgound. Anything tasty thats cooking?


Also if you see the turquoise in the background, that's a portable or mini Weber

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Not today. One of my guests is a vegerian so no braaing this evening...
> 
> View attachment 149803



Oh my
Jagerbombs

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mac75

Christos said:


> Not today. One of my guests is a vegerian so no braaing this evening...
> 
> View attachment 149803


This is no ordinary jager....i have never seen this one. Chilled or room temp? Or both?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos

Mac75 said:


> This is no ordinary jager....i have never seen this one. Chilled or room temp? Or both?


Chilled. It came out the freezer.
I don't like it though so the ladies will drink it. I prefer the normal jager.

Back to old faithful.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Oh my
> Jagerbombs


No redbull for me. Won't sleep for a week

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## jm10

@Silver got my beater mod didnt get the colour i wanted but this one is awesome to


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

jm10 said:


> View attachment 149812
> 
> 
> @Silver got my beater mod didnt get the colour i wanted but this one is awesome to
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh thats great @jm10 !
Enjoy it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt

jm10 said:


> View attachment 149812
> 
> 
> @Silver got my beater mod didnt get the colour i wanted but this one is awesome to
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the color


Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jm10

JurgensSt said:


> Love the color
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen



Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Where did you buy it?

Friends looking for one

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> Good old trusty Pico with a Fumytech Rose and something very interesting I’m trying out for @GSM500 , winner for me for sure.
> View attachment 149790



damn ! wish I was the "try out guy"

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## jm10

JurgensSt said:


> Where did you buy it?
> 
> Friends looking for one
> 
> Send from this side of the screen



I bought the last one from downtown vapory /vape pulse in Umhlanga, I’m not sure if their Overport branch has stock. They’re allot more expensive then any other vendors but i wanted this for a while so just got it.

Subohm has them on offer this weekend
http://www.subohmsa.co.za/product-category/mod/?orderby=date



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Operational Dvarw's today!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Daniel

Got the building down on the FP now just add beer
And the Squonk setup is great for out and about so light. And no its not bird poo it's paint onnthe table....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Morning tobacco MTL vape. 

RM2 on Reo Black - aka 'thumper'

Been using this device for about 4 years and never tire of it. Such a glorious MTL vape. Rich, dense, flavourful and strong! Love it

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## antonherbst

@Authentic Alchemist thanks for the sample juice. Only problem i have is the sample was to little. I am gona need to come past the shop again when in Klerksdorp.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Morning tobacco MTL vape.
> 
> RM2 on Reo Black - aka 'thumper'
> 
> Been using this device for about 4 years and never tire of it. Such a glorious MTL vape. Rich, dense, flavourful and strong! Love it



Oh the thumper is a hard hitter of note and needs lots of respect when vaping on it. Stil love the try i had on it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Gemz Prime Mover on theWismec Machina tube

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

RainstormZA said:


> Apparently this is also a Smoant too
> 
> View attachment 149789


The cylon i think?
Dont you just love these mods?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Silver said:


> Winner winner @Martin Narainsamy
> 
> Love the shadows in the sand shapes, the tilted horizon - and of course, the sea!
> Great
> Enjoy


I honestly forgot how great it looked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

It’s a noisy kinda day

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RainstormZA

Martin Narainsamy said:


> The cylon i think?
> Dont you just love these mods?


Lol mine is the Cylon and yours is the Ranker. They are Smoant mods

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

I am finally a proud owner of a paranormal. This was literally my dream mod








Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Giving this new juice a bash.. Havannah nightz has a partner.. Havanna cherry for the win.. @Naeemhoosen well done!! @Silver I think this juice gonna knock u off ur socks





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## clydern

.








Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Giving this new juice a bash.. Havannah nightz has a partner.. Havanna cherry for the win.. @Naeemhoosen well done!! @Silver I think this juice gonna knock u off ur socks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk



Ooh this sounds good! Thanks for the headsup @Irfaan Ebrahim !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JaneDeer

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Giving this new juice a bash.. Havannah nightz has a partner.. Havanna cherry for the win.. @Naeemhoosen well done!! @Silver I think this juice gonna knock u off ur socks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


Can't wait to try this!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ruwaid

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Giving this new juice a bash.. Havannah nightz has a partner.. Havanna cherry for the win.. @Naeemhoosen well done!! @Silver I think this juice gonna knock u off ur socks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


When does it hit the stores @Naeemhoosen @Irfaan Ebrahim

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Naeemhoosen

Ruwaid said:


> When does it hit the stores @Naeemhoosen @Irfaan Ebrahim


Hi @Ruwaid a few stores have stock already.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Both Recurve's with 22mm caps 






Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## JurgensSt

My test of the mech world. 
It's small and I think it was money well spend 

The tank is not the best but I'll slap my Drop Solo on it tomorrow






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

JurgensSt said:


> My test of the mech world.
> It's small and I think it was money well spend
> 
> The tank is not the best but I'll slap my Drop Solo on it tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen



What the bloody hell happened to your hand?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## clydern

BioHAZarD said:


> What the bloody hell happened to your hand?


"carpet " tunnel surgery if I'm not mistaken

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

clydern said:


> "carpet " tunnel surgery if I'm not mistaken
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Ahh OK. That explains it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

clydern said:


> "carpet " tunnel surgery if I'm not mistaken
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


carpal tunnel surgery yes. 
Got stitches removed yesterday.



Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

JurgensSt said:


> carpal tunnel surgery yes.
> Got stitches removed yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


ahhh ok
hope the recovery is going well

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## baksteen8168

JurgensSt said:


> carpal tunnel surgery yes.
> Got stitches removed yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


I think the doc charges by the hour and finished surgery way to quick... So he decided to draw on you to reach the next hour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Just loving this Gemz Prime Mover RTA.
Got Dual Chain link Ni80 coils on the Wismec Active 
#mofovapes

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Awesome Juice!







Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JurgensSt

Pudding for breakfast





Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RainstormZA

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Just loving this Gemz Prime Mover RTA.
> Got Dual Chain link Ni80 coils on the Wismec Active
> #mofovapes
> View attachment 150126
> View attachment 150127


I just made a similar dual coil last night with SS316L wire. Surprisingly easy to make.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

RainstormZA said:


> I just made a similar dual coil last night with SS316L wire. Surprisingly easy to make.


It really is. I need to make 1 with stainless. the Ramp up time on that is next to none.
And the flavor of these coils are amazing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168

And then I am also giving VK Prime - Armageddon a go. 

I DESPISE strawberry juices... Mainly because back in the day, 90% of locally produced juice was strawberry this and strawberry that... In other words, I've vaped enough strawberries to last me a lifetime.

However... @Stroodlepuff , you have one hell of a salesman at the Benoni branch and he convinced me to give this a go. 






Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

baksteen8168 said:


> And then I am also giving VK Prime - Armageddon a go.
> 
> I DESPISE strawberry juices... Mainly because back in the day, 90% of locally produced juice was strawberry this and strawberry that... In other words, I've vaped enough strawberries to last me a lifetime.
> 
> However... @Stroodlepuff , you have one hell of a salesman at the Benoni branch and he convinced me to give this a go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk



Hope you are enjoying it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## baksteen8168

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hope you are enjoying it


I actually am

I must say that I am pleasantly surprised at the fact that the strawberry is more of a compliment to the desert flavor, rather than a dominating "in your face" strawberry.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Mini with the engraved Dvarw DL on top!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Martin Narainsamy said:


> It really is. I need to make 1 with stainless. the Ramp up time on that is next to none.
> And the flavor of these coils are amazing


I will not argue with that. Plus SS gives a better flavour overall.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

Damn today is a good day.











Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

Last one I promise





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## dunskoy

My gen 3 dual + AMMIT 25)))

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver

clydern said:


> Damn today is a good day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



Great to see it when a vaper says today is a good day!
Enjoy it @clydern 

PS - been meaning to tell you - your lawn looks lovely!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> Great to see it when a vaper says today is a good day!
> Enjoy it @clydern
> 
> PS - been meaning to tell you - your lawn looks lovely!


yeah especially for being in cape town

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Diy 24mg blueberry/mango ,tobacco DL
In a Kylin-Vega on temp controll at 22W.Didn't think it would work but it does and I like it

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## clydern

Finally got some replay coils. Can anyone explain to me how it works and how it should be done ?





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

clydern said:


> Finally got some replay coils. Can anyone explain to me how it works and how it should be done ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


paging the REPLAY king @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GerritVisagie

clydern said:


> Finally got some replay coils. Can anyone explain to me how it works and how it should be done ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



Looks like you have it figured out. 
Basically, puff till you get a puff that you like, save it. And BOOM! 
You can now vape it bone dry without losing flavour.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern

GerritVisagie said:


> Looks like you have it figured out.
> Basically, puff till you get a puff that you like, save it. And BOOM!
> You can now vape it bone dry without losing flavour.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh thats all I wanted to know. I was just curious as to how it was supposed to work. As you can see in my photo that rta was almost completely empty. So I would say it's doing its job. 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

clydern said:


> Finally got some replay coils. Can anyone explain to me how it works and how it should be done ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



In a nutshell when you get what you consider to be a perfect vape you then select the PLAY option and thereafter every single vape should be identical and you will never get a dry or burnt hit. Replay is a simple way of doing Temperature Control.

I see you have Replay working so you probably have stainless steel coils.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## clydern

Rob Fisher said:


> In a nutshell when you get what you consider to be a perfect vape you then select the PLAY option and thereafter every single vape should be identical and you will never get a dry or burnt hit. Replay is a simple way of doing Temperature Control.
> 
> I see you have Replay working so you probably have stainless steel coils.


Vandy vape SS316L flat Clapton. I got it from a friend and decided to try replay. Thanks for the advice and explanation. 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

clydern said:


> Vandy vape SS316L flat Clapton. I got it from a friend and decided to try replay. Thanks for the advice and explanation.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



Remember, only part of the coil must be SS. 
If you are like myself and Oom @Rob Fisher, who believe that Ni80 gives better flavour, and doesn't gunk as quickly as SS, you can get some SS cored, but Ni80 wrapped claptons and they will work too. 
Give @smilelykumeenit a shout for some custom coilsies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## clydern

GerritVisagie said:


> Remember, only part of the coil must be SS.
> If you are like myself and Oom @Rob Fisher, who believe that Ni80 gives better flavour, and doesn't gunk as quickly as SS, you can get some SS cored, but Ni80 wrapped claptons and they will work too.
> Give @smilelykumeenit a shout for some custom coilsies
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will definitely give him a PM

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

DPRO 133 kit by Coilart with Innokin Lift Siphon STA( Siphon Tank Adapter) & Twisp Arcus AIO

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jengz

Martin Narainsamy said:


> DPRO 133 kit by Coilart with Innokin Lift Siphon STA( Siphon Tank Adapter) & Twisp Arcus AIO
> View attachment 150224


Use to love my dpro rda but the damn juicewell was minuuuuuuuuute! It was the reason I sold! This looks promising and thinking I should Kop another!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Dani Min with Dvarw DL is in my hand but I'm sure this tart is trying to steal it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## RainstormZA

Rob Fisher said:


> The Dani Min with Dvarw DL is in my hand but I'm sure this tart is trying to steal it!
> View attachment 150243


Lol you're a fine one to call her a tart when you have a "lounge" full of ladies

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## hroosthuiz

Trying out some new toys!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance

hroosthuiz said:


> View attachment 150273
> 
> Trying out some new toys!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just to let you know your avatar got a like too

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

Life is good...

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Friday combo








Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rafique

Non stop vaping on the Juggerknot, first tank ever that I have had no problem wicking or dry hit no matter how much I chain Vape the hell out of it.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Sven

Building coils in “The Man Cave”!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Paul33

Sven said:


> Building coils in “The Man Cave”!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How’s this mod treating you?

Seriously considering one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Still a very pleasurable, very reliable vape. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sven

Paul33 said:


> How’s this mod treating you?
> 
> Seriously considering one.



Nice mod. Love it. Nice and light weight. Just feels good in your hand. Can’t say anything bad about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905

Had to give this a shot,not a Bolt but not bad!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Jp1905 said:


> Had to give this a shot,not a Bolt but not bad!


My opinion.. Hits harder than a bolt 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Cobra with its crown, the skyfall.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos

Some citadel love 

3x26 awg ni80 aliens with 36 awg ni80.
3mm ID and quite a hot build except it's not as hot in the citadel which means the airflow is superb!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## UzziTherion

UV

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

UzziTherion said:


> UV



too beautiful

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## UzziTherion

vicTor said:


> too beautiful



Thanx my brother 


UV

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> My opinion.. Hits harder than a bolt
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


I dont agree,I have had a few squonkers and the Bolt remains a beast imho.

I think the 510 design is quite clever in the way you can adjust it,but I get misfires every now and then,contacts are clean but I think its alignment.

I will give it some love and attention tomorrow to make sure all lines up and test the theory,but I strongly doubt it will surpass the Bolt.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> My opinion.. Hits harder than a bolt
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


I'm sure any metal hits hard. Especially a m16 bolt.
Pic for reference.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Sven said:


> Nice mod. Love it. Nice and light weight. Just feels good in your hand. Can’t say anything bad about it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Have to agree. I bought mine about 4 months ago and it still looks brand new. I have very acidic hands that just destroys any mod's paint job.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Vilaishima

Rabbid Ram

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Raindance

Juice and coils by @Moerse Rooikat. Really brings a dead rabbit to life!



Regards

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Daniel

Christos said:


> I'm sure any metal hits hard. Especially a m16 bolt.
> Pic for reference.
> View attachment 150442


Depends how hard you throw it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

Lazy drip Sunday.....

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Hellooooo Monday






Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Cobra!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Hellfire Cobra!
> View attachment 150539
> View attachment 150540


Quite a nifty device!
I'm running the narca because the skyfall needs a clean

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Braam Karsten



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## McGeezy21

Braam Karsten said:


> View attachment 150631


Now that’s a proper-nice hand check!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

.








Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel

It's aliiiiive! My new pocket friendly budget vape setup....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GMJR

My new VGOD

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My little 18350 Atmizoo mech tube and the Dvarw MTL with the airflow restrictor removed to get a DL vape...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## CeeJay

Rob Fisher said:


> My little 18350 Atmizoo mech tube and the Dvarw MTL with the airflow restrictor removed to get a DL vape...
> View attachment 150763


What build are you using uncle Rob?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

CeeJay said:


> What build are you using uncle Rob?



My normal Nano Alien at 0.4Ω

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny

Rob Fisher said:


> My little 18350 Atmizoo mech tube and the Dvarw MTL with the airflow restrictor removed to get a DL vape...
> View attachment 150763



That is still such a wonderful looking little setup @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Bravo on the Ranker with the Vaporesso Renovo Zero

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CTRiaan



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## CeeJay

wicked the reload on the weekend already. After tucking the kiddo in tonight I decided to take it out and have some me time, literally and figuratively..

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Braam Karsten said:


> View attachment 150631


@Braam Karsten i told you to stop taking photos in my car. Dammit Braam

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Bravo on the Ranker with the Vaporesso Renovo Zero
> View attachment 150776


How do like the bravo?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Braam Karsten

SmokeyJoe said:


> @Braam Karsten i told you to stop taking photos in my car. Dammit Braam


Hahah... damit you caught me again!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10

Giving the hadeon a run after a long bench


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Some VCT mellowness for the day

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

Missed my Hadeon





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

jm10 said:


> View attachment 150848
> 
> 
> Giving the hadeon a run after a long bench
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


haha

SNAP

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> haha
> 
> SNAP



Hahaha great minds......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

After a long ass short week it's time to go to the bush Mabalingwe here we come.get ready for some epic pictures...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

Just a Cloud Beast King on a DNA Triade...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SAVapeGear

SVA X Engraved Rat Edition !!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It was in my hand but Baby Choo is guarding it now. Baby Choo and White Siagon the Ivory Solar Storm!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

Nothing better than the dvarw!!! Paging MR @Daniel ... hahaha sorry man I just read ur rta rant while loving this Vape but I hear u... @KZOR these dvarws work well on a mech

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Some Turkish mint tea n Havana Cherry from Joose-E-Liqz ( @Naeemhoosen )






Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Daniel

Jengz said:


> View attachment 150876
> 
> Nothing better than the dvarw!!! Paging MR @Daniel ... hahaha sorry man I just read ur rta rant while loving this Vape but I hear u... @KZOR these dvarws work well on a mech


Ja bru probably the only RTA that will stay for me. It's old school but I suspect the way you fill helps with no leaking...even though I still get leaking from time to time. But flavor wise it can't be beat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UzziTherion

TGIF

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

First a quick bite than grooming








Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger

What a way to spend a Friday, anyone doubt I’m having a good time, some Pied Piper Caramel Cigar  in the silver one and Pied Piper Arabian Nights  by @GSM500 in the ultem one! Happiness is!!



Enjoy the weekend, going to be a mix and enjoy session of note.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vilaishima

Adam se Klokke in the Rabbid Ram with Tanqueray and Blue Tonic

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Vilaishima said:


> Adam se Klokke in the Rabbid Ram with Tanqueray and Blue Tonic


Wat maak jy met Adam se klokke?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Vilaishima

SmokeyJoe said:


> Wat maak jy met Adam se klokke?


Funny guy 

Adam is my Friday evening Overwatch juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Chillin with the LUXE at Nomad

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Vilaishima said:


> Funny guy
> 
> Adam is my Friday evening Overwatch juice.


Still dont think i would vape something that has a connection to a dude's testes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

SmokeyJoe said:


> Still dont think i would vape something that has a connection to a dude's testes


Does it taste salty?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Vilaishima

SmokeyJoe said:


> Still dont think i would vape something that has a connection to a dude's testes


You need testes as big as Adam's to be able to vape it.

On a more serious note; you do know what it is?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Vilaishima said:


> You need testes as big as Adam's to be able to vape it.
> 
> On a more serious note; you do know what it is?


No idea bud. Never heard of it. But please tell, im curious

P.S. i was just pulling your leg a bit. No harm intended

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vilaishima

SmokeyJoe said:


> No idea bud. Never heard of it. But please tell, im curious
> 
> P.S. i was just pulling your leg a bit. No harm intended



Yeah no problem 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2018-diy-e-liquid-competition.t51718/page-6#post-711201

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Vilaishima said:


> Yeah no problem
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2018-diy-e-liquid-competition.t51718/page-6#post-711201


That actually looks damn delicious. Im definitely going to give it a try. Thanks for the link

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar

If you enjoy mango this is excellent!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500

This belongs to my Father in-law. Today is the 3 week anniversary of kicking a 47 year stinkies habit. He has no intention of returning to stinkies, he absolutely loves the flavour and experience of Vaping.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Jengz

Loving these combos!!! Man oh man does mad mango shine in these!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

GSM500 said:


> View attachment 150996
> This belongs to my Father in-law. Today is the 3 week anniversary of kicking a 47 year stinkies habit. He has no intention of returning to stinkies, he absolutely loves the flavour and experience of Vaping.



That is so amazing to see and hear about @GSM500
Congrats on that! Wishing your father in law well with the vaping!

It's remarkable to think that someone who has smoked for 47 years can give it up with the help of vaping...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## RayDeny

Don’t think I can really get better then these two. They are just perfect.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## clydern

This is absolutely killing my OCD but I am getting some custom panels made to match my rta






Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Petrus

This is why I love vaping.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## lesvaches

clydern said:


> This is absolutely killing my OCD but I am getting some custom panels made to match my rta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


where are you getting your panels from?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cor

SmokeyJoe said:


> Does it taste salty?


Dont go insalt my diy recipe lol i had to go back in time with my ninja pakkie to mix that

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## clydern

lesvaches said:


> where are you getting your panels from?


Here is a guy that lives close to me willing to give it a try. I agreed to sacrifice my wooden panels so that he can make a mould for me. Hopefully we get it right. He specialises in resin drip tips though. But I am hopeful

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Enjoy this combo. Great to be able to use my heavier mods again






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## GSM500

Petrus said:


> This is why I love vaping.
> View attachment 151036


That Vicious Ant is just stunning!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## clydern

I get to spend a few days with this baby..but damn this ruff beard juice is absolutely something else





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## clydern

clydern said:


> I get to spend a few days with this baby..but damn this ruff beard juice is absolutely something else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


And I pulled the trigger. This baby is mine 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GSM500

Hadeon Cap on the Entheon thanks to @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

GSM500 said:


> Hadeon Cap on the Entheon thanks to @Room Fogger
> View attachment 151048


Enjoy, it really changes the whole experience.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## clydern

JurgensSt said:


> Enjoy this combo. Great to be able to use my heavier mods again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


Glad your hand is healed man 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi

GSM500 said:


> View attachment 150996
> This belongs to my Father in-law. Today is the 3 week anniversary of kicking a 47 year stinkies habit. He has no intention of returning to stinkies, he absolutely loves the flavour and experience of Vaping.






Snap!

Highly underrated mod. If only you could change the batteries. 

This mod also got me off the stinkies. With the help of some other mods.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## CeeJay

Once again working Nightshift.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BioHAZarD

CeeJay said:


> View attachment 151058
> Once again working Nightshift.


Not working but still awake

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lesvaches

BioHAZarD said:


> Not working but still awake
> 
> View attachment 151059


yip...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CeeJay

BioHAZarD said:


> Not working but still awake
> 
> View attachment 151059


Bru, you vaping caffeine?

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

CeeJay said:


> Bru, you vaping caffeine?


**** bru if i was vaping caffeine i would never sleep 
only been awake for 22 hours...can do that in my sleep

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

ok time to go sleep i think

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## clydern

.





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## CeeJay

with some of @KZOR meloncholy, with a side of extra ice and nic

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Jp1905

In the summer time when the weather is fine...okay its too damn hot,someone please close the oven that was left open!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hroosthuiz

Sondag middag relax. Klaar gewick cushman mix met Ice Monster strawberry, met KWV 5 on the side.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

@hroosthuiz check die thread .what language do you vape.
Would like to hear your comments

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cynarius

So today my voopoo drag decided it had enough of me and gave in. Thank goodness for a awesome shop owner willing to assist me at 18h00 on a Sunday eve.... Joined the mech squonk club..

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Monark with Skyfall

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2


----------



## Mr. B

BioHAZarD said:


> Monark with Skyfall
> 
> View attachment 151118


Hmm.... you've stolen my combo

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Mr. B said:


> Hmm.... you've stolen my combo
> View attachment 151125


Haha. You've stolen my driptip

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. B

BioHAZarD said:


> Haha. You've stolen my driptip


Correction: I stole *two *of your drip tips and a *beauty ring*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mr. B

Mr. B said:


> Hmm.... you've stolen my combo
> View attachment 151125


@Jp1905

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Rocking the "Poor man's Hex" today. Tesla invader, such an awesome underrated little banger

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> Monark with Skyfall
> 
> View attachment 151118



Hold the boat, you pick up a skyfall and you dont tell me, I’m shocked and a little hurt, Congrats bud I’m waiting on your thoughts on this one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

jm10 said:


> Hold the boat, you pick up a skyfall and you dont tell me, I’m shocked and a little hurt, Congrats bud I’m waiting on your thoughts on this one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am so happy that I can affect you in such strong way. I can however soften the blow by telling you that it is a clone. 

Hope that makes you feel better

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches

BioHAZarD said:


> I am so happy that I can affect you in such strong way. I can however soften the blow by telling you that it is a clone.
> 
> Hope that makes you feel better


i knew it was a clone, i witnessed the sale, it was a


BioHAZarD said:


> I am so happy that I can affect you in such strong way. I can however soften the blow by telling you that it is a clone.
> 
> Hope that makes you feel better


that’s the coppervape and not the sxk?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jm10

lesvaches said:


> i knew it was a clone, i witnessed the sale, it was a
> 
> that’s the coppervape and not the sxk?



Hahaha when you said witness, i imagine @BioHAZarD is a dark alley meeting a man with a trench coat and him handing him a package and BioHAZard handing over some cash. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches

jm10 said:


> Hahaha when you said witness, i imagine @BioHAZarD is a dark alley meeting a man with a trench coat and him handing him a package and BioHAZard handing over some cash.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol i think the internet is broken. 

it deleted half my text and quoted twice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

lesvaches said:


> i knew it was a clone, i witnessed the sale, it was a
> 
> that’s the coppervape and not the sxk?


Copper Vape yes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

jm10 said:


> Hahaha when you said witness, i imagine @BioHAZarD is a dark alley meeting a man with a trench coat and him handing him a package and BioHAZard handing over some cash.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My days of dark alleys are long gone hehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> My days of dark alleys are long gone hehe



Fine if that is how you feel, you pick the spot next time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

jm10 said:


> Fine if that is how you feel, you pick the spot next time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure thing. Will find one in Cape Town

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern

Absolutely loving this juice









Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Cynarius said:


> So today my voopoo drag decided it had enough of me and gave in. Thank goodness for a awesome shop owner willing to assist me at 18h00 on a Sunday eve.... Joined the mech squonk club..
> View attachment 151108



Best value for money little mech squonks on the market IMO! i have 3 of them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

RIP Stan Lee

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Armor Mech, Skyfall and Exclamation!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

On the desk technically, but close at hand

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Still one of my favourites!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

My first Daedalus Self Built Coil, finaly used in an RTA...




And the RTA on my DNA with the Custard Vandetta Juice from N'DULGE ... What a good vape.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## G10



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

This was in my hand and Baby Choo is not happy because it's not all matchy-matchy! But I'm testing a new juice and just grabbed the nearest tank and mod to do the test!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mahir

Rob Fisher said:


> This was in my hand and Baby Choo is not happy because it's not all matchy-matchy! But I'm testing a new juice and just grabbed the nearest tank and mod to do the test!
> View attachment 151264



beautiful cat !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Twisp Arcus AIO and Griffin on the Genie

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## delon

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Twisp Arcus AIO and Griffin on the Genie
> View attachment 151281

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## delon

That's my Ammit 25 on the Vapor Storm Puma220 mod

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

delon said:


> View attachment 151297


Love that Vapor Storm colour

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Daniel

Lets give this another go....

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Phill

Limelight & Haku
Pure bliss!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Daniel said:


> Lets give this another go....
> View attachment 151307


Fingers crossed...LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

I just love a good combo - great mod, great atty and that juice!!! All deliveries to PE was delayed today, so I only received my juice later this afternoon. Two tanks later and now filled my VA Spade for the rest of the evening. The local juice making talent is stepping up to the plate with this one. Well done guys. Come on Summer!!!










Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I just love a good combo - great mod, great atty and that juice!!! All deliveries to PE was delayed today, so I only received my juice later this afternoon. Two tanks later and now filled my VA Spade for the rest of the evening. The local juice making talent is stepping up to the plate with this one. Well done guys. Come on Summer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Where is everyone getting this juice? So keen to try

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## clydern

Jengz said:


> Where is everyone getting this juice? So keen to try


Launching soon buddy. Juice is made by jp and Derek van zyl..the juice is absolutely amazing 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Jengz said:


> Where is everyone getting this juice? So keen to try



Inner Circle mate . PM me and I will ship you a bottle when it launches. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RayDeny

On some business in Bali and the little Cue is along for the ride. Was worried about bringing my other setups with but there are 5 vape shops within 1k of my hotel that I do think will get a visit from me.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## lesvaches

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Inner Circle mate . PM me and I will ship you a bottle when it launches.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


it’s has ice, it looks like it has ice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gringo

Daniel said:


> Lets give this another go....
> View attachment 151307


Hahaha @Daniel ... new day,new beginnings!!!! See you giving the RTA thing horns again...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## clydern

Man I can't get enough of this juice





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RainstormZA

Officially alone for the next two months

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

The citadel killer

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

The Toyota of RDAs the Hadaly just better...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BioHAZarD

RainstormZA said:


> Officially alone for these two two months
> 
> View attachment 151386
> 
> 
> View attachment 151387


Being alone is under rated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> The citadel killer
> 
> View attachment 151388



That is a good looking piece of kit and agreed, i do apologies for pushing you onto that hype train. Fyi i got full retail with shipping for mine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10

RainstormZA said:


> Officially alone for these two two months
> 
> View attachment 151386
> 
> 
> View attachment 151387



Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Crittilian23



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

jm10 said:


> That is a good looking piece of kit and agreed, i do apologies for pushing you onto that hype train. Fyi i got full retail with shipping for mine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


we are friends so i can do this .... before somebody moans ...bunch of pansies
**** ***

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

What a great tasting juice. Reminds me of my younger days...beter?

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## jm10

Daniel said:


> The Toyota of RDAs the Hadaly just better...
> 
> View attachment 151393



I totally agree with you..... on the toyota reference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Daniel

jm10 said:


> I totally agree with you..... on the toyota reference.



Sorry it was a let down for you...I think the Citadel is what the Hadaly should have been all along. But...each one to his own vape on be strong...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10

Daniel said:


> Sorry it was a let down for you...I think the Citadel is what the Hadaly should have been all along. But...each one to his own vape on be strong...



You know what pissed me of is that everyone and their mother raves about it like its a god send but i get better flavour of my hadeon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

jm10 said:


> You know what pissed me of is that everyone and their mother raves about it like its a god send but i get better flavour of my hadeon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally agree.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> What a great tasting juice. brings back the taste of my youth...
> View attachment 151397
> View attachment 151398


I am yet to find a juice that tastes like my youth...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Umbrella corp


BioHAZarD said:


> Being alone is under rated.


Cool avatar

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## clydern

Jp1905 said:


> I am yet to find a juice that tastes like my youth...


Don't think such a juice would sell well buddy 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

Jp1905 said:


> I am yet to find a juice that tastes like my youth...


Gaan kyk nou en laat weet my of jy nou kan saam stem.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

clydern said:


> Don't think such a juice would sell well buddy
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


 My jeug was lekker so glo dit sal goed verkoop.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

Goodnight .






Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA

BioHAZarD said:


> Being alone is under rated.


Lol right. I have the dog.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

RainstormZA said:


> Lol right. I have the dog.


And the owl

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

BioHAZarD said:


> And the owl


And the ghosts of this historical land.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## UzziTherion

TGIF

DDP + Hydro

Have an awesome one fam


UV

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## RayDeny

What dose one cold beer call for in Bali after the last day of interviews? Many more cold beers

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

My favorite combo at the moment ....

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Wasp Nano courtesy of @JB1987 
Thanks a million again man




Man this thing is a flavour monster.
Just one question, sorry it its a k@k question but i have very limited rda knowledge

When placing the cotton tails into the juice well, do you thin out the legs like with a rta? Or just stuff the cotton in

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Daniel said:


> My favorite combo at the moment ....
> 
> View attachment 151438


hmm
i think i need to grab that from you at some stage

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Daniel said:


> My favorite combo at the moment ....
> 
> View attachment 151438


What mod is that? Looks really good and small

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> What mod is that? Looks really good and small



It was my unicorn , the MMVapors Palm BF , most compact DNA75 Squonker ...amazingly ergonomic ....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel

BioHAZarD said:


> hmm
> i think i need to grab that from you at some stage


Sure one meeeelion dollars

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

Daniel said:


> Sure one meeeelion dollars


i think it would be appropriate to quote you here ...
dont be a .... be lekker

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor

SmokeyJoe said:


> Wasp Nano courtesy of @JB1987
> Thanks a million again man
> 
> View attachment 151441
> 
> 
> Man this thing is a flavour monster.
> Just one question, sorry it its a k@k question but i have very limited rda knowledge
> 
> When placing the cotton tails into the juice well, do you thin out the legs like with a rta? Or just stuff the cotton in



firstly congrats, I don't do the whole thinning out on RDA's,, just a slight fluff out

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Missed this combo






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

A flippen amazing juice and mod. This could just be my all day vape.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

antonherbst said:


> A flippen amazing juice and mod. This could just be my all day vape.
> View attachment 151458


Is that a MTL? Sorry dont know much about Molly. But love the look of it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

antonherbst said:


> A flippen amazing juice and mod. This could just be my all day vape.
> View attachment 151458


Thanks for keeping the Molly so clean for me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

SmokeyJoe said:


> Is that a MTL? Sorry dont know much about Molly. But love the look of it



Its the molly v1 paired with a flave22 and custom cap and tip from @akhalz and it is direct lung vaping at the best i have ever tasted.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Daniel

antonherbst said:


> Its the molly v1 paired with a flave22 and custom cap and tip from @akhalz and it is direct lung vaping at the best i have ever tasted.


Pffft that's a Vapefly Galaxies RDTA tip

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Daniel said:


> Pffft that's a Vapefly Galaxies RDTA tip


That is a yellow, not a great green like that one. @akhalz is a master of his trade when it comes to those driptips and caps, saving for a driptip myself currently.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

Daniel said:


> Pffft that's a Vapefly Galaxies RDTA tip


Fortunately i know better and the creator also knows.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

antonherbst said:


> Fortunately i know better and the creator also knows.


JK I'm contemplating a Citadel cap from him as well @akhalz we will talk bru

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Having fun with Flir camera on the CAT S60





Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

The Tupperware army is up and running

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Armed

BioHAZarD said:


> The Tupperware army is up and running
> 
> View attachment 151473


What's that middle mod boet? Looking to get a small sqouker

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Monark Resurgence

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Armed

Thanks will check it out

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Armed

Eish it's mech.. probably kill myself with the damn thing

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Armed said:


> Eish it's mech.. probably kill myself with the damn thing


at least you will only do it once

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Gringo

The " Gringonator "... before I hit the water for a Kitesurfing session... just now, then its braai and bokke !!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Gringo said:


> The " Gringonator "... before I hit the water for a Kitesurfing session... just now, then its braai and bokke !!!



Lekker @Gringo !
Enjoy it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## clydern

Gringo said:


> The " Gringonator "... before I hit the water for a Kitesurfing session... just now, then its braai and bokke !!!


Absolutely beautiful. how's battery life ? 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

The weather is great for a change








Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Saturday Chill Check

Loving this juice


UV

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Gringo

clydern said:


> Absolutely beautiful. how's battery life ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Thanks
Im running 27100 .... last a day easy.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gringo

Session done and dusted... 


Now time to take the Ant for a walk... braai en lawaai at Ski Boat club, watching the Bokke play...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Gringo said:


> Session done and dusted...
> View attachment 151508
> 
> Now time to take the Ant for a walk... braai en lawaai at Ski Boat club, watching the Bokke play...
> View attachment 151509



Awesome first photo @Gringo !!!
How did you take it? Was someone photographing from the shore?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Gringo said:


> Session done and dusted...
> View attachment 151508
> 
> Now time to take the Ant for a walk... braai en lawaai at Ski Boat club, watching the Bokke play...
> View attachment 151509



PS - reminds me of something which I cant believe was so etched in my mind

For after action satisfaction....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Gringo

Silver said:


> Awesome first photo @Gringo !!!
> How did you take it? Was someone photographing from the shore?


Hi Silver
Thanks... yes, my mate walked out on to a point of rocks that forms part of a small bay. So the photos could be taken up close and deep in to Mid Break.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Chilly wet Durban Sunday

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## vicTor

packed and ready for the DRC tomorrow, eish, actually quite nervous

this little machine coming along

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

vicTor said:


> packed and ready for the DRC tomorrow, eish, actually quite nervous
> 
> this little machine coming along
> 
> View attachment 151545



Safe travels 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Hot vape on a hot day






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Some Sunday Fun

Have an awesome one fam


UV

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Daniel

Yearly fridge purge and clean you'll be amazed how much bacteria gathers...and yes I am a domesticated animal at times

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> packed and ready for the DRC tomorrow, eish, actually quite nervous
> 
> this little machine coming along
> 
> View attachment 151545


Say hi to the DRC for us

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA

I love this mod. Simple, easy to use, no frills

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger

vicTor said:


> packed and ready for the DRC tomorrow, eish, actually quite nervous
> 
> this little machine coming along
> 
> View attachment 151545


Safe travels @vicTor .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny

Back at work and rocking the Black Ti Venna on this little 60w mod, surprisingly good little combo, just a pity I have to drip.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Goox mornings peeps ... have a great day

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JurgensSt

A little Recurve action for a Monday






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## clydern

Today marks the day that I am officially done with " High end " mods. I can honestly say I answered all my nagging questions. Back to mid ranged devices for me. Geekvape nova





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

clydern said:


> Today marks the day that I am officially done with " High end " mods. I can honestly say I answered all my nagging questions. Back to mid ranged devices for me. Geekvape nova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


mid range is where it's at

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## clydern

BioHAZarD said:


> mid range is where it's at


Value for money tbh 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

clydern said:


> Value for money tbh
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


I would say clones is where it's at but that would start a flame war of note

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## clydern

BioHAZarD said:


> I would say clones is where it's at but that would start a flame war of note


I agree . But let's keep it on a low low 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

clydern said:


> I agree . But let's keep it on a low low
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


We can always start a pro clone Facebook group. U think it will take off

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern

BioHAZarD said:


> We can always start a pro clone Facebook group. U think it will take off


I can find about 181627 people 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905

Slowly getting back into this dripping thing.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

Back in the bushveld...far far away

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## KZOR

Here is an atty that is bound to turn a few heads. Great flavour with claptons .... cannot wait to try some micro aliens.





24mm Tauren Beest by Thunderhead Creations.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

@Silver 
I just had to have a main chips meal.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

My original Solar Storm operational today!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Testing out the Realeux Tinker RX300 from @Wismec

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Testing out the Realeux Tinker RX300 from @Wismec
> View attachment 151757



Those look like some serious Sub Ohm coils.
Would be interesting to learn how the coils compare to the Smok coils with regards to expected usage.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Testing out the Realeux Tinker RX300


That thing should hang on a Christmas tree.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Cornelius said:


> Those look like some serious Sub Ohm coils.
> Would be interesting to learn how the coils compare to the Smok coils with regards to expected usage.


Will be posting a detailed review at the end of this week

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

KZOR said:


> That thing should hang on a Christmas tree.


fugly i think

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz

Never skips a beat! This is why mech is king for me... my regulated devices make me scared hahaha they just die on me!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GMJR

VGOD RDTA with all new Liquorice allsorts DIY

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Daniel

Jengz said:


> View attachment 151773
> 
> Never skips a beat! This is why mech is king for me... my regulated devices make me scared hahaha they just die on me!



Stop buying cheap regulated devices then , or go swimming with them ;P

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

Putting in some extra hours, thanx to vaping its a tasty time...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JurgensSt

Took the Red Pill to stay in wonder land






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BioHAZarD

Outfit change for the Molly






Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

BioHAZarD said:


> fugly i think


agreed it is on the funky side but that is because it is modelled after the jordan sneaker. and in that sense I think it looks cool
But to date it is one of my better mods. And i have quiet a few. 
It is easy and simple to use. small in comparison to the RX300(old one) and instant fire for 0.2ohm build with no preheat on 66w.
Thats good!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Martin Narainsamy said:


> agreed it is on the funky side but that is because it is modelled after the jordan sneaker. and in that sense I think it looks cool
> But to date it is one of my better mods. And i have quiet a few.
> It is easy and simple to use. small in comparison to the RX300(old one) and instant fire for 0.2ohm build with no preheat on 66w.
> Thats good!


as long as u are happy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Droid time!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> Droid time!
> View attachment 151843



Come on man , 2 Droids ??!!! I swear I'm going to start disliking your posts again ..... pfffft

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Daniel

RainstormZA said:


> View attachment 151844
> View attachment 151845



Maybe wipe your camera lens off first .... looks a bit "hazy"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches

something i found on faceberg and just have too share:

Andre from the flavour mill’s hand check...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

lesvaches said:


> something i found on faceberg and just have too share:
> 
> Andre from the flavour mill’s hand check...
> View attachment 151850


oh my ... that is something to drool over

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rafique

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 151835



Classy

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## UzziTherion

UV

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## RainstormZA

Daniel said:


> Maybe wipe your camera lens off first .... looks a bit "hazy"


Lol the phone is old and has seen a bit of damage. I need a new full cover for it.

And yes I did wipe it, doesn't help at all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

Got the TANK at work today... looks good and vapes better.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Got the TANK at work today... looks good and vapes better.
> 
> View attachment 151870
> View attachment 151871


Great combo





Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

JurgensSt said:


> Great combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen



Great Combo indeed. Great gear as well. I am very pleased with this mod, for the price I think it is one of the best buys and a MUST have. Will get a drop dead as my next RDA.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

2 billet boxes ... 2 boxers..... game changer for sure... flavour outstanding

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Sweet tooth check? (Is that even a thing?) Jack D Honey, Dark chocolate and cranberry Nougat with tobacco in the Cue and VCT in the DJV....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Droid was in service today!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Aqua Master RTA on the Tinker Mod

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Bachelor X RTA on the Vaporesso Luxe and the Wismec Sinuous Solo

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

KZOR said:


> Here is an atty that is bound to turn a few heads. Great flavour with claptons .... cannot wait to try some micro aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24mm Tauren Beest by Thunderhead Creations.
> View attachment 151720
> View attachment 151721
> View attachment 151722
> View attachment 151723
> View attachment 151724


Thanks for this Kzor...Now that another one that I want to NEED

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hot.chillie35

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Bachelor X RTA on the Vaporesso Luxe and the Wismec Sinuous Solo
> 
> View attachment 152028


Stunning!

Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L01 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

hot.chillie35 said:


> Stunning!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L01 using Tapatalk



Thanks. Vapes like a champ. Both

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Morning MTL vape 

Havana Nightz in the Rose MTL on the VTC Mini. Such a great combo!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Thanks. Vapes like a champ. Both


Can just imagine....I'm so envious 

Enjoy it for the both if us lol

Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L01 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## JohnoF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Silver said:


> Morning MTL vape
> 
> Havana Nightz in the Rose MTL on the VTC Mini. Such a great combo!



How do you rate that Fumytech @Silver ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905

Online shopping done for this crazy day,now for one hell of a weekend ahead.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> How do you rate that Fumytech @Silver ?



I find it great @Dela Rey Steyn - good flavour - nice and tight MTL with just one small airhole open - and no problems or leaking

Did a writeup of it here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/fumytech-rose-mtl-reviews.t51966/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

Thanx black Friday, went against my no spending on vapes stuff untill 2019 goal.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jansen

Hi fellow vapers 

Soooooo today I bought myself the Vaporesso Switcher LE and boy am I happy!! Put my single coil Zeus tank on it and I'm super impressed 

(Black Friday special at the Vapor's Corner Equestria and a big shout out to Lee who was very very helpful!)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## jm10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## lesvaches

jm10 said:


> View attachment 152055
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh man, the blue looks best by far.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jm10

lesvaches said:


> oh man, the blue looks best by far.



Quiet happy with the looks as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vasheel

Thanks to the Sirs, I’ve got to put in a double shift this month! Just kidding, my own doing entirely but double shifts here I come

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Hilton

Sven said:


> Nice mod. Brand spanking new. Vapor storm puma with the Zeus dual RTA. Love this RTA.....!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah that's an awesome tank, Zeus all the way

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pixstar



Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

jm10 said:


> View attachment 152055
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


is that before or after the Silver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Testing out the Realeux Tinker RX300 from @Wismec
> View attachment 151757


I like that look!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hilton

Christos said:


> View attachment 149795
> 
> What a looong process .
> View attachment 149797
> 
> View attachment 149798


Impressive

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Resistance said:


> I like that look!


no man
that looks like a sun burnt storm trooper

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

ants nest and fynbos

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> is that before or after the Silver



Way before, then again i dont recall much after the silver 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> no man
> that looks like a sun burnt storm trooper



Agreed but you put it lightly, guy who drew that must of designed the fiat multipla




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

BioHAZarD said:


> no man
> that looks like a sun burnt storm trooper


It reminds me of a Star Trek laser gun we played with some decades ago

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

jm10 said:


> Agreed but you put it lightly, guy who drew that must of designed the fiat multipla
> View attachment 152085
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


******* brilliant

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

jm10 said:


> Agreed but you put it lightly, guy who drew that must of designed the fiat multipla
> View attachment 152085
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't be. That guy got sick of looking at the multipla and committed self inflicted death.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Hilton said:


> Impressive


Just finished making some coils 

Rather therapeutic and relaxing.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## clydern

Christos said:


> Just finished making some coils
> 
> Rather therapeutic and relaxing.
> 
> View attachment 152093
> View attachment 152094
> View attachment 152095
> View attachment 152096


DISCLAIMER!!!
This above statement is only true when you get it right. 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Vilaishima



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hilton

Hilton said:


> Yeah that's an awesome tank, Zeus all the way





clydern said:


> DISCLAIMER!!!
> This above statement is only true when you get it right.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Lol I can relate, but your aliens , looks awesome!!!!
I'm a builder myself

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Awesome coils @Christos !
Marvellous looking
I assume very tasty too

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Gringo

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Thanx black Friday, went against my no spending on vapes stuff untill 2019 goal.
> 
> View attachment 152048
> View attachment 152049
> View attachment 152050


Man i like... im running the juggerknot on myne and....... alllll day " Dutchman Salad "

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

Getting some eye tests done for the pikkewyn presume this is the Dr's ride

Testing the Juggerknot Mini so far so good.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Daniel said:


> Getting some eye tests done for the pikkewyn presume this is the Dr's ride
> 
> Testing the Juggerknot Mini so far so good.
> View attachment 152116


Killer combo. 



Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Some Iced # for breakfast








Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SAVapeGear

Out and about with the new car.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10

SAVapeGear said:


> Out and about with the new car.
> 
> View attachment 152121



Fortuner?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

jm10 said:


> Fortuner?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yip.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## lesvaches

SAVapeGear said:


> Out and about with the new car.
> 
> View attachment 152121


congrats on the new wheels

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jm10

SAVapeGear said:


> Yip.
> 
> View attachment 152122



Congrats man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gringo

Daniel said:


> Getting some eye tests done for the pikkewyn presume this is the Dr's ride
> 
> Testing the Juggerknot Mini so far so good.
> View attachment 152116


Bet on the " knot "... to bring you back from your dark side... ( hate for RTA's )

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gringo

JurgensSt said:


> Some Iced # for breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


@JurgensSt i like. Was thinking of getting one for my beach trips... but just on question. Can you set the watts as i vape low watts and 90 will be to high.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Gringo said:


> @JurgensSt i like. Was thinking of getting one for my beach trips... but just on question. Can you set the watts as i vape low watts and 90 will be to high.


Can't set watts.
It works like a mech.



Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MRHarris1

@Gringo then you would need to look for this one. Vapor Storm ECO Pro Box Mod ABS 5-80W. I've been looking for this model locally but so far no luck.





Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

SAVapeGear said:


> Yip.
> 
> View attachment 152122



Ah man it looks great @SAVapeGear !
Wishing you all the best with it and many happy and safe kilometres of driving!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Gringo said:


> Bet on the " knot "... to bring you back from your dark side... ( hate for RTA's )


Haha never said I hated RTAs they have their advantages just got gatvol of fiddling. Thoroughly enjoying this RTA and of all top airflow single coil RTAs this one wins hands down review should be up in the next week or so....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Needed new RTA for my Tesla 
Dead Rabbit RTA with coil factory coils is a good replacement for the Zeus dual






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Angry mod really impressed so far...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Gringo

MRHarris1 said:


> @Gringo then you would need to look for this one. Vapor Storm ECO Pro Box Mod ABS 5-80W. I've been looking for this model locally but so far no luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tag bud... let me know if and where you came right finding one

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## MRHarris1

Gringo said:


> Thanks for the tag bud... let me know if and where you came right finding one


Will do so. And so the search continues.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt

MRHarris1 said:


> Will do so. And so the search continues.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Let me know if you guys find them. 

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

Gringo said:


> Man i like... im running the juggerknot on myne and....... alllll day " Dutchman Salad "



Hi @Gringo 

Im still looking to get a Juggerknot but dont know where to buy yet. Dutchman salad? What on earth is that? Brandy and tobacco mix???

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## CTRiaan

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Hi @Gringo
> 
> Im still looking to get a Juggerknot but dont know where to buy yet. Dutchman salad? What on earth is that? Brandy and tobacco mix???


Try The eCig Store.

I got mine from The Vape Den, but they are sold out as far as I know.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## lesvaches

MRHarris1 said:


> @Gringo then you would need to look for this one. Vapor Storm ECO Pro Box Mod ABS 5-80W. I've been looking for this model locally but so far no luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/eco-90w-rda-kit-by-vapor-storm

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt

lesvaches said:


> https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/eco-90w-rda-kit-by-vapor-storm


Have that one. There is a version that regulated

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches

JurgensSt said:


> Have that one. There is a version that regulated
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


so the 80W not 90W? anything else that you can use to tell them apart?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

lesvaches said:


> so the 80W not 90W? anything else that you can use to tell them apart?


Display screen and you can set your watts.
One at Sirvape works like the Recurve mod


Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CTRiaan

lesvaches said:


> so the 80W not 90W? anything else that you can use to tell them apart?


Regulated has a screen.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Awesome coils @Christos !
> Marvellous looking
> I assume very tasty too


Very tasty indeed and a nice warm vape but not too warm on a mech. 0.23 ohms and perfect IMHO.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jengz

Lady Penelope plum got some clothing! Protection on point

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

@Jengz , Penelope Plum is gorgeous
I like her more without her clothes. Lol
Wishing you well and many happy vapes!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

CTRiaan said:


> Try The eCig Store.
> 
> I got mine from The Vape Den, but they are sold out as far as I know.



Hi @CTRiaan thanx for the info will have a look there. Hope to get one soon as i think it is a GOOD looking RTA...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

So it took me sometime but finaly bought some of Paulies juice and i must say it packs a punch full of flavour. Pistachio Ice Cream

Got the Bezerker Mini MTL on my SX Mini SL Class, at 50 watts and its sooo good for flavour.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## acorn

a Vanilla sky cloudy sunset in Limpopo behind old faithfull...






Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Lovely @acorn 
And that abalone hotcig is tops

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## acorn

Thank you @Silver, the Hotcigs is next to my Reo's my most reliable mods, they just keep on going (I have 2)

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

acorn said:


> Thank you @Silver, the Hotcigs is next to my Reo's my most reliable mods, they just keep on going (I have 2)
> 
> Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk



Been reliable for me too!
Just wish it had a bigger fire button - like the Sig100+

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hilton

Hilton said:


> Yeah that's an awesome tank, Zeus all the way


I have the single aswell

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gringo

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Hi @Gringo
> 
> Im still looking to get a Juggerknot but dont know where to buy yet. Dutchman salad? What on earth is that? Brandy and tobacco mix???


Nope ... " Chicken dinner " ... if it does not eat grass, its not meat. So chicken is served as a starter or a salad.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## X-Calibre786

I know the Griffin 25 is old, but I got it cheap and wanted to see if rebuildables were for me. I'm loving it and I now want to get a Zeus Dual. Stopped using the TFV8 Big Baby Beast that came with this kit as the pre-built coils are expensive and the RBA deck is crap.





Sent from my FIG-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Hilton

X-Calibre786 said:


> I know the Griffin is old, but I got it cheap and wanted to see if rebuildables were for me. I'm loving it and I now want to get a Zeus Dual. Stopped using the TFV8 Big Baby that came with this kit as the pre-built coils are expensive and the RBA deck is crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX2 using Tapatalk


I agree with you buddy the Baby beast rba is a flop, you will enjoy the Zeus, but take heed, " Your wicking is very important, can make you love or hate the tank very quickly"

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hilton

Hilton said:


> I agree with you buddy the Baby beast rba is a flop, you will enjoy the Zeus, but take heed, " Your wicking is very important, can make you love or hate the tank very quickly"


I had the Griffin 25 aswell, were great tanks

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt

X-Calibre786 said:


> I know the Griffin 25 is old, but I got it cheap and wanted to see if rebuildables were for me. I'm loving it and I now want to get a Zeus Dual. Stopped using the TFV8 Big Baby Beast that came with this kit as the pre-built coils are expensive and the RBA deck is crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX2 using Tapatalk


Just remember that when it comes to coil placement and wicking the Dual Zeus, you have to approach it like a fine wine. Take your time.



Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hilton

JurgensSt said:


> Just remember that when it comes to coil placement and wicking the Dual Zeus, you have to approach it like a fine wine. Take your time.
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


Pretty much the same scenario with the single !!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## UzziTherion

Sunday Morning Sexiness 


UV

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## antonherbst

Thanks to @Jp1905 and @Derek Van Zyl for the juice. This might just get me back on fruit vapes for the hot summer we having.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

Enjoying some good God sent rain and some hail.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## jamie



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

BFB, ohhh my GOODNESS, what an awesome juice this is.

Got it in my IJoy Combo Sqounk RDTA and man oh man the flavour is great...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jp1905

On the way home to CPT from Jhb,sleeping over in Middelburg EC,at Keg and Springbuck for a few well deserved G&DL after a lengthy drive.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Drop RDA on the Pulse Squonk Mod and the Ego AIO Mansion

Reactions: Like 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## CTRiaan

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Hi @CTRiaan thanx for the info will have a look there. Hope to get one soon as i think it is a GOOD looking RTA...


@Hanre "Trol" Slier I see The Vape Den has the Juggerknot Mini for pre-order again.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-vape-den-juggerknot-mini-single-coil-rta-r899.t54201/#post-737672

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Droid and Solar Storm doing the honours today!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

CTRiaan said:


> @CTRiaan
> [URL]https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-vape-den-juggerknot-mini-single-coil-rta-r899.t54201/#post-737672[/URL]



[QUOTE="CTRiaan, post: 737694, member: 13816"][USER=13414]@Hanre "Trol" Slier I see The Vape Den has the Juggerknot Mini for pre-order again.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-vape-den-juggerknot-mini-single-coil-rta-r899.t54201/#post-737672[/QUOTE]

Hi @CTRiaan thanx a million will have a look RIGHT NOW, thanks for the heads up. AWESOME forum members on here.[/user]

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

This old thing just keeps going, and the old Velocity holds its own against the modern offerings

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## RainstormZA

Best driptip ever by @BumbleBee and bracing for a storm soon.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Stormtrooper with and without its jacket 
Love this mod and tank combo









Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

Bedside snack - Filled with The Merge Unification juice.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

JurgensSt said:


> Stormtrooper with and without its jacket
> Love this mod and tank combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen



Such a good looking mod without the sleeve, but i do understand the importance of the sleeve.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz

Marking all done! Now for some downtime!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Voopoo Drag 2 with Uforce Sub Ohm tank

Reactions: Like 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## UzziTherion

F@#K Clones




UV

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Voopoo Drag 2 with Uforce sub ohm Tank and Twisp Arcus

Reactions: Like 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## Room Fogger

New combo to try out.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Wismec day 







Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Smittie

OBS Crius 2 with Icee Lychee by @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Smittie said:


> OBS Crius 2 with Icee Lychee by @Rude Rudi
> View attachment 152460



Love the coffee mug

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5


----------



## Smittie

JurgensSt said:


> Love the coffee mug


A very apt present from the wife.  Must say, it works well in the office!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Playing with the Skyline with Drop Kit again... I remember how much I dislike the little drip tip!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Voopoo Drag 2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Been anticipating this one for quite a while. 





It has to be a picture of @Jp1905 on the bottle 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog

BioHAZarD said:


> It has to be a picture of @Jp1905 on the bottle


On a good day

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Bulldog said:


> On a good day


agreed

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antonherbst

Brothers. Joker and The Hulk.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## SAVapeGear

All treated and ready for action

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Cor

Never expected this to hit so hard.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Come on @Viper_SA
I know u want it

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Heavy weight day








Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Bullet proof also on hand today






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Wismec Releaux Tinker rx300 kit and Vladdin Pod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Gringo

Friday " Purple "....

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy

BioHAZarD said:


> Been anticipating this one for quite a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has to be a picture of @Jp1905 on the bottle
> 
> Sent from the abyss


Where does one get this Juice?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BioHAZarD

CaliGuy said:


> Where does one get this Juice?


you have to lick @Jp1905 's long smelly toe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## BioHAZarD

CaliGuy said:


> Where does one get this Juice?


they are launching this weekend i think but i am not sure . @Jp1905 ??

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius

CaliGuy said:


> Where does one get this Juice?


Hi

Speak to @RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

BioHAZarD said:


> you have to lick @Jp1905 's long smelly toe


Geeze i hope he has a sense of humor 

just can't live with having more posts deleted

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

vicTor said:


> View attachment 152667


What rda is that if I may ask

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> What rda is that if I may ask



hi it's a Gas Mods GR1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

Finally got my hands on a bottle , great juice not overly sweet and can easily become an ADV .... great job Ruff Beards !

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## CaliGuy

Daniel said:


> Finally got my hands on a bottle , great juice not overly sweet and can easily become an ADV .... great job Ruff Beards !
> 
> View attachment 152682


Are you allowed to talk about the flavour profile yet? 
I’m guessing it’s a coco pine something or other.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern

CaliGuy said:


> Are you allowed to talk about the flavour profile yet?
> I’m guessing it’s a coco pine something or other.


It's mango pineapple with a hint of gauva. If I'm not mistaken

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## clydern

CaliGuy said:


> Are you allowed to talk about the flavour profile yet?
> I’m guessing it’s a coco pine something or other.


Launching on Saturday

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches

clydern said:


> Launching on Saturday
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


ice?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern

lesvaches said:


> ice?


Wouldn't really mention it in the profile because it's not that noticeable but it's there 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## clydern

lesvaches said:


> ice?


You can pick it up from juicy Joe's starting tomorrow 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern

clydern said:


> You can pick it up from juicy Joe's starting tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Alot of other places too but I can't remember the names 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches

clydern said:


> You can pick it up from juicy Joe's starting tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


just lost interest. no ice thanx

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

Squonky goodness






Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

clydern said:


> Squonky goodness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


njoy buddy
glad she went to a good home

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## clydern

BioHAZarD said:


> njoy buddy
> glad she went to a good home


I promise to run nothing but clone rdas on her 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## BioHAZarD

clydern said:


> I promise to run nothing but clone rdas on her
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Winner winner Clone Dinner

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

*Reo RM2 *- freshly wicked and a battery change

Never ceases to amaze me just how awesome the MTL vape on this is. Even after 4 years! I still am surprised from time to time after a pitstop.

18mg diluted Blackbird blend with some menthol concentrate added.

The flavour is so deep and rich. Throat hit is huge. It's such a direct vape. Instant and the vapour comes out with vigour even though it's a tiny MTL atty. No effort. A few toots and I'm smiling

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## jm10

clydern said:


> I promise to run nothing but clone rdas on her
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## jm10

First and only run of the infamous Bolt @BioHAZarD 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

jm10 said:


> View attachment 152706
> 
> 
> First and only run of the infamous Bolt @BioHAZarD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha

Thats hilarious bud. At least I am only responsible for one of those mods.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern

BioHAZarD said:


> Haha
> 
> Thats hilarious bud. At least I am only responsible for one of those mods.




Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> Haha
> 
> Thats hilarious bud. At least I am only responsible for one of those mods.



I blame both on you, it lets me sleep better at night 

This colour orion would matchy matchy your car 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

jm10 said:


> I blame both on you, it lets me sleep better at night
> 
> This colour orion would matchy matchy your car
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All good 
I don't mind people blaming stuff on me. The more the better.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches

BioHAZarD said:


> All good
> I don't mind people blaming stuff on me. The more the better.


great, wife thinks i’m going to your place tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jm10

lesvaches said:


> great, wife thinks i’m going to your place tomorrow.



Great see you there....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Vilaishima

Stout and Cinnamon Doughnut.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BioHAZarD

jm10 said:


> Great see you there....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you flying down??
BONUS

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> you flying down??
> BONUS



Plans are in motion but will let you know soon as its confirmed. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

jm10 said:


> Plans are in motion but will let you know soon as its confirmed.
> 
> Selling my house and leaving the country.
> This user account is no longer in operation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

jm10 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have reached the automated response service of the Cyber Bully. Kindly state your request

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jengz

In my hand all day! If you running a gusto and haven’t tried this lemon&lychee you are missing out

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> You have reached the automated response service of the Cyber Bully. Kindly state your request



If i was a snowflake i would be so hurt right now, would lay a complaint with the big boys and cry about the big meany you’re been. 

But since i own a man card ill laugh at this because you are paying for dinner after all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Ready for the weekend

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## BioHAZarD

antonherbst said:


> Ready for the weekend
> View attachment 152717


I don't spot the unicorn yet. you holding out on us?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

BioHAZarD said:


> I don't spot the unicorn yet. you holding out on us?



Which one? I have a few dream mods.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

antonherbst said:


> Which one? I have a few dream mods.


The "special" top secret one

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst

BioHAZarD said:


> The "special" top secret one



Like you say. Not finnished with it yet. Still waiting for it to be finilized.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

antonherbst said:


> Like you say. Not finnished with it yet. Still waiting for it to be finilized.


kewl
the suspense is killing me after that first glimpse

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## antonherbst

BioHAZarD said:


> kewl
> the suspense is killing me after that first glimpse



Trust me i am in the same boat. I can not wait for the final product as i am really really keen on the final product. 
Going to be a looker and a hard hitter

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

BioHAZarD said:


> kewl
> the suspense is killing me after that first glimpse



Anton let my touch it, that beats your glimpse

...lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

vicTor said:


> Anton let my touch it, that beats your glimpse
> 
> ...lol


this discussion is gonna go south very very quickly

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

BioHAZarD said:


> this discussion is gonna go south very very quickly



i'm quite sure yes, but on a serious note, they have a winner there

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

vicTor said:


> i'm quite sure yes, but on a serious note, they have a winner there


Really going to be a winner i think as well

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## JurgensSt

The closest I'll get to playing tennis today







Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 2


----------



## acorn

Saturday morning at work hand check:





Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## UzziTherion

I’ll just leave this here


UV

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## clydern

.





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

New green squonk bottle and the Wotofo filling thingy on a 60ml bottle, vaping Mr. Hardwick's Lime Pie

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 152765
> 
> 
> New green squonk bottle and the Wotofo filling thingy on a 60ml bottle, vaping Mr. Hardwick's Lime Pie


Thats still a awesome Mod.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## UzziTherion

We Vape local because local is lekker

Have an awesome Sunday Fam

#****Clones


UV

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## clydern

Happy Sunday everybody





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

UzziTherion said:


> We Vape local because local is lekker
> 
> Have an awesome Sunday Fam
> 
> #FuckClones
> 
> 
> UV



Super photo @UzziTherion

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

The Force, the Dark side and the clones...
Still no Luke and Laya so I'll stick to this.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

Man it's a good day





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## jm10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## baksteen8168

Loving this little workhorse more and more. 






Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## clydern

jm10 said:


> View attachment 152847
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Buddy how's the dwarv ? Worth the money ? 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Nothing beats a awesome custom BumbleTip made specially for me by @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## lesvaches

jm10 said:


> View attachment 152847
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it still bugs me that i could only get the SS and not the blue

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10

lesvaches said:


> it still bugs me that i could only get the SS and not the blue



Sorry dude ill stop posting pics of it if that helps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10

clydern said:


> Buddy how's the dwarv ? Worth the money ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



Ill chat to you just now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

jm10 said:


> Ill chat to you just now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah buddy pop me a message

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

clydern said:


> Yeah buddy pop me a message
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


That avatar

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## clydern

BioHAZarD said:


> That avatar


I need to be part of this movement

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## lesvaches

clydern said:


> I need to be part of this movement
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


not before me: https://www.nytimes.com/1998/07/07/world/cows-cloned-in-first-case-like-dolly-s-japanese-say.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

lesvaches said:


> not before me: https://www.nytimes.com/1998/07/07/world/cows-cloned-in-first-case-like-dolly-s-japanese-say.html


Geez man ..you got me there. Well played sir well played

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

jm10 said:


> View attachment 152847
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How you finding the Mirage @jm10 ?
I like the look of it and am trying to eye out another reliable mod

How is the fire button?
Changing the batteries?
Reliability so far?
What batteries are you using and how is the battery life for you?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

@Oupa
Absolute winner here

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## jm10

Silver said:


> How you finding the Mirage @jm10 ?
> I like the look of it and am trying to eye out another reliable mod
> 
> How is the fire button?
> Changing the batteries?
> Reliability so far?
> What batteries are you using and how is the battery life for you?



@Silver were do i start

Its a good mod and feels great in the hand, the 75c is still one of the best and replay works great. 

The fire button is nice and clicky and well positioned and i enjoy the layout.

It has never let me down and is my most trusted daily carry. 

Changing the batteries is not to bad but you do need finger nails to open and close the catch, its not hard but they could of done a better job.

Batteries i use are golisi 21700 3750mah, i carry three mods every where i go so it lasts me the entire day with good usage.

Onto the cons.......

Now onto the quality which i feel is low, 
The battery catch were you slide to open and close is chipping or paint flacking because of my finger nail i guess‍

The paint around the fire button is starting to flake and peal, i suppose because of it rubbing the part that houses it.

The screen position is not 100%, you can see there is gaps because the screen does not sit flush with the internal part of the body.

To summaries... its a good mod and i enjoy the hell out of it but their QC really needs a wake up call and the quality paint they are using is sub par..... the joys of mass production.

I dont know if you recall, i wanted a Wimec gen3 dual as my beater mod, well the reason i wanted a beater mod was because I’m trying to reduce the easy wear and tear on the Mirage.

Ps i will never sugar coat anything if someone asks for my advice.

View attachment 152877
View attachment 152878
View attachment 152879


Yes thats clear tape it protect the mod underneath and from atty rash ans its clear so its hardly noticeable

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> @Oupa
> Absolute winner here
> 
> View attachment 152875



Hmmmmm guess I’m trying that next

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks @jm10
That is an excellent answer and very helpful
You descriibe it so well

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

A bit of rainbows after the storm; which this day was.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Gringo

Morning world !!!!!
One day closer to leave  and retirement

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

Gringo said:


> Morning world !!!!!
> One day closer to leave  and retirement
> 
> View attachment 152900
> View attachment 152901



SL Class what an amazing device...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gringo

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> SL Class what an amazing device...


Agree Trol... i have two now nuff said

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> SL Class what an amazing device...


to hell with the SX....that Rebel mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Black and white day







Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jp1905

Now this is a setup I can live with.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

Gringo said:


> Agree Trol... i have two now nuff said




2? You lukcy son of a gun. I battled to get 1. Just cant find them anywhere in SA. Enjoy them and keep them till the end.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

BioHAZarD said:


> to hell with the SX....that Rebel mod



If i do end up there the SX will be my choice to take. A cool 50watt vape.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rafique

Jp1905 said:


> Now this is a setup I can live with.



Where did u get the bubble glass

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905

Rafique said:


> Where did u get the bubble glass


Will have to ask @Chris du Toit I bought the RTA from him,but I heard people say the Manta bubble glass also works,havent tried it though.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chris du Toit

@Rafique Manta bubble glass is just a bit too short, if you pop another oring on it will fit though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Chris du Toit said:


> @Rafique Manta bubble glass is just a bit too short, if you pop another oring on it will fit though.



Sorry for sounding dof , but which o-ring are you referring to ? 
Reload is still my Top dual coil RTA but the capacity has left it gathering dust if this will work it will be tjoppie dinner

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Chris du Toit

Daniel said:


> Sorry for sounding dof , but which o-ring are you referring to ?
> Reload is still my Top dual coil RTA but the capacity has left it gathering dust if this will work it will be tjoppie dinner



LOL... no don't worry, i'm not sure which oring either. play around with the spare orings in the packet and see what you get accomplished.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches

Jp1905 said:


> Will have to ask @Chris du Toit I bought the RTA from him,but I heard people say the Manta bubble glass also works,havent tried it though.


or Kensei glass

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

This: 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 16


----------



## jm10

RenaldoRheeder said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Beautiful piece of art and congrats, the pipe suits you

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

RenaldoRheeder said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats @RenaldoRheeder she is a beauty
Many happy vapes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt

RenaldoRheeder said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Beauty of note

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Lost my drip on the DD this morning.
Frosted tip doesn't look bad on the DD RDA






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Creed RTA by Geekvape on the Smoant Ranker and the Vladdin
#mofovapes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Come on guys. Authentic FTW. Even down to the battery wrap. #NCZ porcupine rules!!!

NOOOOOOT.. 
Have a great day guys. Vape strong. 

Cyber Bully Out

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905

BioHAZarD said:


> Come on guys. Authentic FTW. Even down to the battery wrap. #NCZ porcupine rules!!!
> 
> NOOOOOOT..
> Have a great day guys. Vape strong.
> 
> Cyber Bully Out
> 
> View attachment 153036


Nice steering wheel on your Tata!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## BioHAZarD

Jp1905 said:


> Nice steering wheel on your Tata!


Thanks buddy 
Aftermarket so totally a clone

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Ijoy RDTA Box kit and Twisp Arcus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz

all I really need

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Daniel

Yes I had to drink 4 Budweisers to get the glass eish....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

Daniel said:


> Yes I had to drink 4 Budweisers to get the glass eish....
> View attachment 153183



Back to a Gloom?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

Comrad Juju said:


> Back to a Gloom?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No this is a Bliss  but with upgrade mosfet bomber v2 hits lekker...how you been bru?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Vaporesso Skrr Tank on Voopoo Drag 2 and Sourin Air pod

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Newest member of the family

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Extra battery makes it last longer






Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Vilaishima

JurgensSt said:


> Lost my drip on the DD this morning.
> Frosted tip doesn't look bad on the DD RDA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen



I lost mine at the GNR concert last Thursday. Was not impressed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

TFIF , woot!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## JurgensSt

Vilaishima said:


> I lost mine at the GNR concert last Thursday. Was not impressed.



Found mine yesterday , but still using the frosted one. Just looks better for me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spyro

Just a few noisy boys

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Jp1905

@Oupa this is friggin genius!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Getting use to the feel of this in the hand. 







Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

JurgensSt said:


> Getting use to the feel of this in the hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Hey buddy I didn't know those were available already. Where did you buy it ? 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt

clydern said:


> Hey buddy I didn't know those were available already. Where did you buy it ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Got mine yesterday from the guys at @Sirvape



Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern

JurgensSt said:


> Got mine yesterday from the guys at @Sirvape
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Nice!

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## clydern

Freshly polished Luna..life is good





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Amy

BioHAZarD said:


> Not working but still awake
> 
> View attachment 151059


What is your opinion on this mod @BioHAZarD? Can't find a review on it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10

Amy said:


> What is your opinion on this mod @BioHAZarD? Can't find a review on it.



His no longer on the forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amy

jm10 said:


> His no longer on the forum


O my bad was on this forum ages ago just started vaping today again after being on stinkies for a while. Sold all my vape stuff and have to build a new collection now again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

jm10 said:


> His no longer on the forum


Whaaat!?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10

Viper_SA said:


> Whaaat!?



Yeah he asked for his account to be deleted yesterday..... sad day indeed for this forum and me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Viper_SA

jm10 said:


> Yeah he asked for his account to be deleted yesterday..... sad day indeed for this forum and me.


Looks like I missed something somewhere... You have PM

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CaliGuy

GEAR RTA, have not been able to put it down since I got it. It’s good, really good!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Viper_SA said:


> Whaaat!?


He deleted his account yesterday. Very sad

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

CaliGuy said:


> GEAR RTA, have not been able to put it down since I got it. It’s good, really good!
> View attachment 153356



I hope the flavour is EXCELLENT because man that's an ugly tank! Mine should be here on Monday!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Rob Fisher said:


> I hope the flavour is EXCELLENT because man that's an ugly tank! Mine should be here on Monday!


I actually like the look of it. Very futuristic

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Viper_SA said:


> I actually like the look of it. Very futuristic



And that's another thing I love about vaping... we are all so different!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## clydern

Viper_SA said:


> I actually like the look of it. Very futuristic


Looks much better with the straight glass if I'm not mistaken 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spongebob

What RTA and mod is that


CaliGuy said:


> GEAR RTA, have not been able to put it down since I got it. It’s good, really good!
> View attachment 153356



Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Spongebob said:


> What RTA and mod is that
> 
> Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk



He mentioned its a Gear RTA @Spongebob 
Not sure about the mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern

Silver said:


> He mentioned its a Gear RTA @Spongebob
> Not sure about the mod


Lost vape Sirius

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches

clydern said:


> Lost vape Sirius
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Siriusly?

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 5


----------



## CaliGuy

Rob Fisher said:


> I hope the flavour is EXCELLENT because man that's an ugly tank! Mine should be here on Monday!


Flavour is on point @Rob Fisher, changed out the coil to a Smilely Kumeenit #5 Framed Stapled Alien @ 0.40 ohm and rewicked with TFC. I’m one happier camper.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amy

Really loving this little mod. Have me off stinkies for one day now and even got the fiance interested in getting one because it doesnt leak he has such bad luck, doesnt matter what mod he got in the past it leaked and he gave up.






Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Silver

Thats great @Amy !
Congrats on the first day (again) being stinkie free
All the best from here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Single coil and battery day. 

Combo has some weight to it with the 20700 battery in the mod. 





Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RainstormZA

JurgensSt said:


> Single coil and battery day.
> 
> Combo has some weight to it with the 20700 battery in the mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen


Now that's a nice looking tank. What is it?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amy

Silver said:


> Thats great @Amy !
> Congrats on the first day (again) being stinkie free
> All the best from here


Hahahaha thanks for congratulating me (again) LOL. Getting of stinkies is a major thing for me been trying for months. Gum, patches and so on. Looks like vaping is the most effective way of doing it. Couldn't go one hour without having one on the other methods.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt

RainstormZA said:


> Now that's a nice looking tank. What is it?


Serpent from Suck My Mod.



Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CaliGuy said:


> Flavour is on point @Rob Fisher, changed out the coil to a Smilely Kumeenit #5 Framed Stapled Alien @ 0.40 ohm and rewicked with TFC. I’m one happier camper.



Chicken Dinner! ROll on Vape Mail tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## UzziTherion

Hope my Vape Fam had an awesome weekend


UV

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Winner photo @UzziTherion !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UzziTherion

Silver said:


> Winner photo @UzziTherion !



Thanx my brother 


UV

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## UzziTherion

UV

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Gringo

Ok wr are officially an item... or should i say im hooked.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## delon

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> What a great tasting juice. Reminds me of my younger days...beter?
> View attachment 151397
> View attachment 151398


Invasion cornbread pudding ... Amazing in the Advocado 24

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## delon

delon said:


> Invasion cornbread pudding ... Amazing in the Advocado 24
> View attachment 153442
> View attachment 153443


5wrap n80 Clapton wire ohming out at 0.30

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## delon

SmokeyJoe said:


> Wasp Nano courtesy of @JB1987
> Thanks a million again man
> 
> View attachment 151441
> 
> 
> Man this thing is a flavour monster.
> Just one question, sorry it its a k@k question but i have very limited rda knowledge
> 
> When placing the cotton tails into the juice well, do you thin out the legs like with a rta? Or just stuff the cotton in


It helps to thin it a bit but not really needed.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## delon

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> What a great tasting juice. Reminds me of my younger days...beter?
> View attachment 151397
> View attachment 151398




best single coil Atty by far..

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Vasheel

Diggin’ the Armor Pro!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

delon said:


> View attachment 153444
> best single coil Atty by far..



I agree with you 100%. Think the taste, airflow and the build quality is superb.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

My collection is finally complete. My 1st sqounk mech mod, thanks to @JB1987

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## CaliGuy

Congrats @SmokeyJoe on your new squonker, that’s a nice combo you got there!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CeeJay



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique

Top flow Monday, would've sounded better as top flow Tuesday but couldn't wait.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## baksteen8168

Bought this juice a while ago and only got round to it now. Nice and Lemony with a lekker sour tang. Definitely getting more of this!






Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Daniel

Dvarw DL.... Nuff said...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Daniel said:


> Dvarw DL.... Nuff said...
> 
> View attachment 153545


Is it my eyes or does it look like you have a bubble glass on the Dwarv?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Rafique said:


> Top flow Monday, would've sounded better as top flow Tuesday but couldn't wait.
> 
> View attachment 153506


See the Juggerknot Mini doesn’t leave your side

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rafique

CaliGuy said:


> See the Juggerknot Mini doesn’t leave your side



Yip and still with me today, I don't think anything can replace the Juggerknot for me at the moment. I had hopes for the elevate but Juggerknot is much better

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Starting to feel that way about the GEAR RTA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Finally got the Footoon Aqua Master RTA up and running. Looks nice, flavour is good been Dual Coil. But I’ve been spoilt with the GEAR and QP Juggerknot Mini RTA’s.

It’s also time to get another mod, Sirius needs a companion

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Daniel

CaliGuy said:


> Is it my eyes or does it look like you have a bubble glass on the Dwarv?



It's the Zeus Single straight glass , slight overhang hence the bubble glass effect...... I just prefer glass to plastic tanks .....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Amir

A really pleasant vape... albeit a bit airy... but nice and smooth and most importantly quite flavorful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## antonherbst

My most favorite combo. 

Amazing mod and rda combo and then the juice is something else.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Got a new drip tip for the Citadel

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Daniel said:


> It's the Zeus Single straight glass , slight overhang hence the bubble glass effect...... I just prefer glass to plastic tanks .....


Yes I know about the Zeus Single Glass fitting, thought you had figured out a Bubble Glass option as Jai Haze in his review of the Dwarv used a Bubble Glass from one of the iJoy Sub Ohm tanks that pushed the capacity to 9ml’s. For the life of me I could not find the Sub Ohm tank he referenced to find the Bubble Glass.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

CaliGuy said:


> Yes I know about the Zeus Single Glass fitting, thought you had figured out a Bubble Glass option as Jai Haze in his review of the Dwarv used a Bubble Glass from one of the iJoy Sub Ohm tanks that pushed the capacity to 9ml’s. For the life of me I could not find the Sub Ohm tank he referenced to find the Bubble Glass.



Think it was the one that came with the Captain Kit ..... think he mentions it in his review .... good luck finding a glass though lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Drikusw

Even better than I remember.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Geekvape Creed RTA on the Tugboat DNA250 lipo

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Found out that there is something that can make you hear the sea and angels singing. This stuff is going to keep me Breezing outside quite often today.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Waine

Been enjoying this little critter, I must admit. I dont even mind the notch issue at the bottom that all the reviews went on about. Great top (plentiful) airflow, flavour popper, good knurling, no whistling, super easy to build, juice guzzler. 7/10.





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

New Elevate tank, on par, but not better than the single coil Zeus. Thanks @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## JurgensSt

New drip tip looks good on the Recurve 






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

Thanx to @Blends Of Distinction 

I have a SXK Billet in my hand tonight.

And WOW, what a great vape.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## clydern

MTL goodness 





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Waine

Its early days to tell whether this Beserker V1.5 is "better" than its predecessors. I will mess around with different builds. It's good so far, but it will take a lot to out perform the Berserker mini which still gives me the best MTL experience. However this is a great tank so far; no branding, top notch quality, and it looks OK.








Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rafique

Waine said:


> Its early days to tell whether this Beserker V1.5 is "better" than its predecessors. I will mess around with different builds. It's good so far, but it will take a lot to out perform the Berserker mini which still gives me the best MTL experience. However this is a great tank so far; no branding, top notch quality, and it looks OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk




Where did u get it if I may ask, does it gurgle like the previous version

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GerharddP

Goedemorgen uijt Den Haag

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

Rafique said:


> Where did u get it if I may ask, does it gurgle like the previous version


Hi there @Rafique I got mine from Sir Vape. No gurgling whatsoever. Smooth, tight MTL experience, but not as compact as the Beserker Mini. 

To stop gurgling in the Beserker mini, open the bottom section and top up with the glass section facing downwards, from the bottom. Also, use a 28 ga Kanthal 3mm ID spaced coil with 7 wraps. No gurgling.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Norman Anderson



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Saintjie

Not in my hand thou

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

And we have a sleeper of 2018 nice little flavor banger

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Daniel said:


> And we have a sleeper of 2018 nice little flavor banger
> View attachment 153725


Overrated in my opinion.. This is the 4th build im doing.. Flavour is meh and too warm of a vape









Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Waine

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Overrated in my opinion.. This is the 4th build im doing.. Flavour is meh and too warm of a vape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


Doesn't appeal to me. Thanks for the show and tell though guys.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905

Bolt x Citadel!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Jp1905 said:


> Bolt x Citadel!



That setup will look better in my hands

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Daniel

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Overrated in my opinion.. This is the 4th build im doing.. Flavour is meh and too warm of a vape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk



I find coil height is key .... not too low basically 1/2 to 1/4 of the coil must stick out over the posts ... jst be careful not to touch the inside of the topcap with the coil . Also max 3mm ID , personally I'll go with a 2.5mm simple fused clappie , any other fancy builds will get too hot  , actually want to try it with normal flatwire also and see if there is a noticeable difference in flavor ..... 

Must say the Freedom does look prettier to be honest ..... might pick one up ..... who stocks them JJs ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

*Lemo1* on *Sig100plus*

Been my desk vape for a few years! Yes I know Rob will say it's from the bullrushes - hehe

But this tank delivers my VM Strawberry menthol blend with perfect pinprick sharpness and a glorious menthol throat burn.

And I love the fire button on the Sig! And the battery life - coupled with the large tank capacity. Winner.

Still going strong without a hitch....

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

EVL Reaper V3 RTA!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz

Nothing but the best! Loving my gusto more and more each day! I've actually moved quite rapidly away from other devices over the past few weeks! This is my happy place

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## jm10

Jengz said:


> View attachment 153790
> View attachment 153791
> 
> Nothing but the best! Loving my gusto more and more each day! I've actually moved quite rapidly away from other devices over the past few weeks! This is my happy place



You traded the gti in?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

jm10 said:


> You traded the gti in?


Not a chance! This old fart of a car belongs to my mom hahaha! Despite the trashing of BMW I actually advised my dad to replace his Discovery with a BMW yesterday. That's only because he didn't want the touareg though... VW for the win

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Now that we have a decent 22mm DL RTA again the display cabinet was opened and a Fury Wood Works mod came out to drive the EVL Reaper V3!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

And I’m happy again. Should never have sold the first one. One day when I’m big I’ll buy an authentic bb but for now I’m chuffed. 

I do need an authentic Exocet though if anyone has a “spare” they’re not using.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## RayDeny

My three favorite setups at the moment, Skyfall and two Venna’s.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Viper_SA

So hard to choose today...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## McGeezy21



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

On vacation leave and unwound, I pulled out some "Old school" gear today, put on some music, gave them a clean. Thoroughly enjoying this fantastic Friday evening.

















Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 6


----------



## Christos

OCD tingles attacked.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## clydern

Waine said:


> On vacation leave and unwound, I pulled out some "Old school" gear today, put on some music, gave them a clean. Thoroughly enjoying this fantastic Friday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Beautiful bud

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jm10

Christos said:


> OCD tingles attacked.
> View attachment 153808
> View attachment 153809



Wow, can i send you my car to polish

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

jm10 said:


> Wow, can i send you my car to polish


I'll get the coat of paint right off for you

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt

Morning hand check







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver

Looks very nice with the matching driptip @JurgensSt !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Mini and Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Drikusw

I won’t mind having this in my hand...

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine

JurgensSt said:


> Morning hand check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen


Hi there @JurgenSt 

I have sussed the Zeus Dual out, but was reluctant, still smarting from the disappointment of my two single coil Zeus. As a dual coil top airflow, how does it vape? I wonder how it stacks up against the Dead Rabbit RTA which I am enjoying, as I enjoy top airflow RTA's. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Waine said:


> Hi there @JurgenSt
> 
> I have sussed the Zeus Dual out, but was reluctant, still smarting from the disappointment of my two single coil Zeus. As a dual coil top airflow, how does it vape? I wonder how it stacks up against the Dead Rabbit RTA which I am enjoying, as I enjoy top airflow RTA's.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I have both the Dead rabbit RTA and the Zeus dual RTA. 

The Zeus dual you have to build with a 2.5 ID. Your cold legs are 4 mm in length. 

When it comes to wicking the Zeus remember less is more. 

Flavouring is very good with this build.

One thing I have realised is that Zeus likes fused Clapton coils and the dead rabbit loves alien coils.

Flavour in the Dead rabbit maybe a bit better than in the Zeus. 



Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Waine

JurgensSt said:


> I have both the Dead rabbit RTA and the Zeus dual RTA.
> 
> The Zeus dual you have to build with a 2.5 ID. Your cold legs are 4 mm in length.
> 
> When it comes to wicking the Zeus remember less is more.
> 
> Flavouring is very good with this build.
> 
> One thing I have realised is that Zeus likes fused Clapton coils and the dead rabbit loves alien coils.
> 
> Flavour in the Dead rabbit maybe a bit better than in the Zeus.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen


Thanks for the feedback. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

Waine said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



dead rabbit never had

i run my zeus dual with a single coil, dont like dual coil's, try it, boss vape !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Solar Storm and Golden Dvarw and a cup of green tea (had too much coffee today) in my Ray mug!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Waine

Ending the day with some reading and a really enjoyable MTL bedtime vape. Tried a different build on this and I am more than satisfied so far. One of the most pleasant tasting, enduring e-salts on the market.





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## clydern

Have been sick for a few days so I couldn't really vape..but hey I'm back now








Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Pool and the blue mod look so good @clydern !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## clydern

Silver said:


> Pool and the blue mod look so good @clydern !


Thanks buddy !

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## GerharddP

Bit of snow this morning..white Christmas here we come

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

GerharddP said:


> View attachment 153882
> 
> Bit of snow this morning..white Christmas here we come



Awesome @GerharddP 
White Christmas would be amazing
What's the vape scene like there? Visited any vape shops?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerharddP

Silver said:


> Awesome @GerharddP
> White Christmas would be amazing
> What's the vape scene like there? Visited any vape shops?


No real vape scene but loads of people discretely vaping..first few days I was asked where I got my gear as most people here use pod systems etc.

There are quite a few vapeshops around but they have mostly "high end" juices and gear in the 50 plus euro range. I will definitely struggle with DIY here because of the heavy regulations governing the sale of nicotine etc.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jp1905

Custard is so so good for a change!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

"Enter a state..." of great vape...

Happy Sunday...








Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JurgensSt

All matchy matchy tonight.

Whiskey and Jam Monster.





Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Waine

JurgensSt said:


> All matchy matchy tonight.
> 
> Whiskey and Jam Monster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


Hi there @JurgensSt very nice...I feel the pleasure... Probably my best squonk outfit. The DR with the Rage. The DR is definitely better than the Bonza V.1.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JurgensSt

The Bonza 1.5 works great on the Bonza mech but the DR is easier to build and flavour is better

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## CeeJay

running 0.09 in the dead rabbit and its keeping up 100%. Quite impressed with this RTA

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## jm10

CeeJay said:


> View attachment 153924
> running 0.09 in the dead rabbit and its keeping up 100%. Quite impressed with this RTA



Awesome set up bud, looks the biz...

Never seem Red Pill steeped so much before

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## CeeJay

jm10 said:


> Awesome set up bud, looks the biz...
> 
> Never seem Red Pill steeped so much before


Thank you steeped to perfection

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Phill

Keeping me company today.
Have a great public holiday guys & girls!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## jm10

Phill said:


> Keeping me company today.
> Have a great public holiday guys & girls!
> View attachment 153942



Hey @Phil, what tube is that, iv never wanted one until now

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Phill

morning @jm10 
It's a dotmod petri lite with the switch upgrade and a hadaly on top

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Phill

@jm10 , I didn't have any driptips left, so the one on top of the hadaly is the one you receive with the tube. 
Check out Atomixvapes, they should have stock

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jm10

Phill said:


> morning @jm10
> It's a dotmod petri lite with the switch upgrade and a hadaly on top



Dankie, in search for the exact same colour now, seems atomix dont have the grey but i will contact them to ask.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Phill

Hope you come right @jm10 , really great little tube mech!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Waine

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 153931


Rob, are those your gold bars for when the world economy collapses? 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Nice combo for a hot day






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## clydern

Finally got some water in the water fall again. This sound is soothing








Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches

clydern said:


> Have been sick for a few days so I couldn't really vape..but hey I'm back now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


how you finding the topside?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jansen

A lekke fresh morning vape

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 153999


Is there not a flaw in the design? Does the wood infront of airflow holes not restrict airflow, and more important, most wood have a smell from the oil/wax etc you treat it with, dont you get that taste/smell in the vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern

lesvaches said:


> how you finding the topside?


It's great. Juice capacity is out of this world. Idk if every vendor sells it with the travel bottle but basically I can walk around with 20 ml of juice for the day 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Is there not a flaw in the design? Does the wood infront of airflow holes not restrict airflow, and more important, most wood have a smell from the oil/wax etc you treat it with, dont you get that taste/smell in the vape



100% yes it does restrict the airflow which is a fail. Also, the fire button is a bit of an issue and not smooth at all. But there is no wood smell or wax smell.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani 21700 with Dvarw DL

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Finally, the storm has arrived after a blistering hot day in Durbs! Choo chilling on Dad while the massive raindrops fall and the thunder and lightning does its thing! Dani 21700 in hand! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine

Back to RTA's, a break from MTL.





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Finally, the storm has arrived after a blistering hot day in Durbs! Choo chilling on Dad while the massive raindrops fall and the thunder and lightning does its thing! Dani 21700 in hand! Bazinga!
> View attachment 154053



@Rob Fisher am I seeing correctly?
Did you put the display cabinet into the shower?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher am I seeing correctly?
> Did you put the display cabinet into the shower?



Hehehe nope... it's still in my office but the bathroom sliding door is open and it's an optical illusion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe nope... it's still in my office but the bathroom sliding door is open and it's an optical illusion.



Haha
I was going to say, just dont turn on the shower by mistake....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 154061



@Rob Fisher , which 21700 battery do you have in there?
Hows the increased battery life?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , which 21700 battery do you have in there?
> Hows the increased battery life?



I'm running 20700's Hi Ho @Silver! Not all 21700's fit and the EBAT 21700's don't fit... I think they made a mistake making the battery tube so small and it's an issue worldwide with a lot of the 21700's. But it doesn't bother me because I only have one 21700 and I have plenty of 20700's. There is certainly a difference in battery life with my 28 watts... just haven't scientifically measured it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm running 20700's Hi Ho @Silver! Not all 21700's fit and the EBAT 21700's don't fit... I think they made a mistake making the battery tube so small and it's an issue worldwide with a lot of the 21700's. But it doesn't bother me because I only have one 21700 and I have plenty of 20700's. There is certainly a difference in battery life with my 28 watts... just haven't scientifically measured it.



That's a pity about it not fitting several 21700s 
I suppose its the thickness of the wrap though...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Waine

I dont fall for ant commercialised Christmas branding. It's not even fun for me. However, this juice guys...Its all subjective, I know, but this is my go to. Been a while now. It comes in 3mg only, but I bump it up to 6mg. So enjoying this in the DR RTA.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Mini Hand Check... leather sleeve from OG Durban and the engraved Dvarw DL on top and Red Pill inside!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Bulldog

X

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Dani Box Mini with Dvarw MTL. Courtesy of @Tai - always a pleasure doing business with you.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Bulldog

Missed you @Andre

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani 25

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Taifun GT IV on the Taifun Box Mod!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Amir

My new pocket rocket 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Amir said:


> My new pocket rocket
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aegis Mini ?

Where did you get one ?



Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

JurgensSt said:


> Aegis Mini ?
> 
> Where did you get one ?
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen



Yeah such a nifty and sturdy little bugger. Vape king


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Crittilian23

My first stacked mech

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JurgensSt

Local juice is lekker.





Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 9


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Love this little mod.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## antonherbst

Love this juice. @Sash i knew this was good but heck the tube makes this pop like crazy.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

vicTor said:


> View attachment 154116


Many happy clouds to you @vicTor

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Dani Box Mini with Dvarw MTL. Courtesy of @Tai - always a pleasure doing business with you.



Wow, another blue dani mini
That mod is haunting me @Andre !
Congrats. She is gorgeous !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> Finally, the storm has arrived after a blistering hot day in Durbs! Choo chilling on Dad while the massive raindrops fall and the thunder and lightning does its thing! Dani 21700 in hand! Bazinga!
> View attachment 154053


You look like Santa @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## McGeezy21

Zeus Single FTW

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## antonherbst

Local juice is flip pen lekker.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

antonherbst said:


> Local juice is flip pen lekker.
> 
> View attachment 154189


Photos doesn't do that mod justice! It looked even better in real life @antonherbst

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine

McGeezy21 said:


> Zeus Single FTW
> View attachment 154184


Hi there. I struggle with my two like this. Always gurgling. I thought I had the wicking waxed but I don't. Do you have any tips?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CeeJay



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Carnival



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## McGeezy21

@Waine

I basically thinned our the wicks ever so slightly before ticking the tails beneath the deck in a circular clockwise pattern. I hope it helps you as much as it did for me. No gurgling and no spitback whatsoever.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MRHarris1

I was struggling also wicking the duel coil so decided to try it with a single coil build and followed the above mentioned instructions. Now I'm a very happy camper.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## KZOR

Reviewed a Rebirth RDA that was borrowed to me and found it too nice to pass on so i just had to buy me one.




 
Sported on top of my reliable Alien.
Accompanied by two very nice local productions.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

A bass and a Dani 21700

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

iJoy Mystique Mesh Kit

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

SX Mini still going strong. With Skyline. Enjoying some DIY Dry Lemon.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani 21700 for 25mm tanks and Dani Mini for 24mm tanks!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

My new mod model.






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Armed



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Armed

Can't believe how hot the pulse x rda gets after 5 hits.
So swapped out for the wasp nano.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## VapingB

Trusty pulse , with profile

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## baksteen8168

Loving this juice. Reminds me of the old Vape Elixir - Stardust. Just Lemony. 

These wotofo easy squonk refil caps work like a dream. Definitely getting more of them.





Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Was sucking on my new atty the last 3 days, but since I see today is Wasp nano day, gave the pocket rocket another go, still the second best best atty I own.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JurgensSt

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Was sucking on my new atty the last 3 days, but since I see today is Wasp nano day, gave the pocket rocket another go, still the second best best atty I own.
> View attachment 154333


Love my Nano's


Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vilaishima

My newly sanded and polished RAM.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Pistachio ice cream from Woolies - extra creamy






My goodness this is so delicious. It's rich and creamy - so tasty!!! Could eat the whole tub easily. Haven't had such an exquisite tasting ice cream for ages

Didn't someone make a Pistachio vape? Can't remember if it was @Paulie. Wonder how it will compare to this.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Silver said:


> Pistachio ice cream from Woolies - extra creamy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness this is so delicious. It's rich and creamy - so tasty!!! Could eat the whole tub easily. Haven't had such an exquisite tasting ice cream for ages
> 
> Didn't someone make a Pistachio vape? Can't remember if it was @Paulie. Wonder how it will compare to this.


Yes its @Paulie that make Pistachio ice cream



Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz

Really impressed with both this mod and rta! I'm vaping desserts again because of this shado rta! Thanks to the guys at @Sir Vape... Abrar always giving the greatest service when I'm visiting from the 011! And this druga foxy replacing my broken double barrel

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JurgensSt

Recurve Sunday






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Lovely Misty morning with my Vape
Vaporesso Luxe kit with SKRR Tank
#mofovapes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Made it now time for some RnR

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Vix

Dvarw DL and Paranormal 250C with some juicy sweeties

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Bush Checking with my old faithfuls

















UV

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## RayDeny

All rewicked and ready for the next free days, it’s all about the ESG!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

UzziTherion said:


> Bush Checking with my old faithfuls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UV



Great to see @UzziTherion !
Where in the bush are you?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

RayDeny said:


> All rewicked and ready for the next free days, it’s all about the ESG!
> 
> View attachment 154374



Very stunning @RayDeny !
Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Was a gorgeous sky here in Joburg about an hour ago. 

Such amazing colours. Photo doesn't do it enough justice.

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Silver said:


> Great to see @UzziTherion !
> Where in the bush are you?



Currently at one of our farms in Botswana @Silver, hope you’re having a lovely festive my brother?


UV

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

UzziTherion said:


> Currently at one of our farms in Botswana @Silver, hope you’re having a lovely festive my brother?
> 
> 
> UV



Ah, Botswana!
Enjoy
Such a nice country that
I like Botswana a lot

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

*Reo Silver is back*

Been benched for quite a long time. I don't know why. 

Recoiled the RM2 with my favourite MTL coil (29g Kanthal paracoil) and have loaded up a very strong Tobacco. This one is from *Vape Elixir* - called *Pure Tobacco.* It's nicced up nicely and has had the usual menthol infusion. 

Glorious. Best MTL vape for me. And this is a super strong juice. About 20mg. Two toots and I'm good for a while... 

Vape Elixir Pure Tobacco is a fairly plain tobacco vape. Nothing fancy - no sweets or desserts thrown in - its quite dry and strong. I find the menthol makes it dance nicely!

And am loving the SL door on this Reo - I missed it.






The Rose MTL is not too happy with this. Reo Silver is getting attention and the Rose which has been my desk MTL vape for some time is getting sidelined today. Lol

The Rose is very good but it's outdone when it comes to vape richness and throat hit...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## UzziTherion

Silver said:


> Ah, Botswana!
> Enjoy
> Such a nice country that
> I like Botswana a lot



Beautiful country, especially up north and the central parts, not to mention the Kalahari


UV

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine

My favourite RTA of 2018. The Dead Rabbit RTA. The flavour pops so sweetly. I like everything about it. In fact, probably my favourite RTA of my vaping history.





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Lemon custard in the DR and Sippy ICE in the Bogan.





Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Dvarw DL has been a massive game changer for me in 2018... before the Dvarw the only tanks I ever had a few of is the Skyline (3) and the Serpent 25 (4). I have seven Dvarw DL's. For fruity menthols (aka Red Pill) there is nothing to touch the Dvarw DL! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine

Was struggling with gurgling on this single coil version. Finally, I got it. Good old 22 Ka, 3.5 ID, 7 Wr 0.42 Ohm, cotton thick in the centre, whisped our finely in the edges, thin tail ends. This has been a real trial and error tank, but a pleasant vape.





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Waine said:


> Was struggling with gurgling on this single coil version. Finally, I got it. Good old 22 Ka, 3.5 ID, 7 Wr 0.42 Ohm, cotton thick in the centre, whisped our finely in the edges, thin tail ends. This has been a real trial and error tank, but a pleasant vape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Still one of the best single coil tanks for me



Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

Merry Christmas one and all!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Gringo

And the same to all you folk ....

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Beautiful Christmas day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Resistance said:


> Beautiful Christmas day!



Lovely view @Resistance 
Merry Xmas !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Silver said:


> Lovely view @Resistance
> Merry Xmas !


Thanks @Silver ,I expected to have a reasonable day with my luxotic squonker giving up over the weekend then I remembered this gift I got from @Andre which I put away for special occasions...day was made!
Hope you had a good day too!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Baby Choo checking out the Dani Mini and 21700! The Dani's are so resilient and remain sparkling new despite a lot of usage and even going fishing!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely photo @Rob Fisher !
Love that blue Dani!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival

Silver said:


> Lovely photo @Rob Fisher !
> Love that blue Dani!



Me too, the blue is gorgeous!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

*Skyline*

Vaping a very icy fruity menthol to combat this heat in JHB. My word it's hot today !

Crisp and pure. And very cold. The Skyline delivers!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Crisp vape and a decadent Ferrero Rocher chocolate.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Vapor Giant V4 is still one fantastic RTA! New coils and new wick and the tank that kept me company for a long time is back in operation!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RayDeny

Current operational fleet. 

Not much more want out there for any other gear at the moment.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Daniel

Dvarw + Mirage + Hawaiian Breeze = awesome holiday combo....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## RayDeny

In the mood for some hot cloudy vaping this evening.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## JurgensSt

Cold whiskey and some MSL in the bogan.






Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance

Smoant naboo I recieved from @Heaven Gifts , it still surprises

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Cheers to the long awaited Jozi rain.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10

M.Adhir said:


> Cheers to the long awaited Jozi rain.
> View attachment 154648



Hope you enjoy my bottle

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## M.Adhir

jm10 said:


> Hope you enjoy my bottle


This one came today lol, someone flew in with it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10

M.Adhir said:


> This one came today lol, someone flew in with it.



What I’m hearing you say is, mine should come in the post one of these days

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Best mod to have in your pocket when running around sorting out fishing gear






Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Probably my GOTO setup for out and about... love the resilience of the unbelievably well built Dani Mini and what more can be said by a @hands engraved Dvarw DL! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver

Love that blue dani mini @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

OK this do look like a FERRARI soft top on a Golf cabriolet but it's a first step in the right direction , Thank you @Rob Fisher. And THIS made my whole crappy year worthwile , first try ever at coiling and wicking a RTA without a FUP. Damn I am happy.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Waine

Test driving my new Kylin V2. Used the factory coils that came in the box; triple fused Clapton's, 3 ID, Nichrome, with a duel build. Such a disappointing vape. Today I switched to a single 22 Ga Kanthal, 3.5 ID, 7 wraps, giving me 0.44 Ω. What a difference? I am impressed with how this single coil performs, and I'm giving this RTA a big thumbs up.





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Waine

ARYANTO said:


> OK this do look like a FERRARI soft top on a Golf cabriolet but it's a first step in the right direction , And THIS made my whole crappy year worthwile , first try ever at coiling and wicking a RTA without a FUP. Damn I am happy.
> View attachment 154664


Well done @ARYANTO - That magic feeling when your build comes together, delivering that near perfect vape. Once you master building, you never want to go back to disposable coils.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> OK this do look like a FERRARI soft top on a Golf cabriolet but it's a first step in the right direction , Thank you @Rob Fisher. And THIS made my whole crappy year worthwile , first try ever at coiling and wicking a RTA without a FUP. Damn I am happy.
> View attachment 154664



Super @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

ARYANTO said:


> OK this do look like a FERRARI soft top on a Golf cabriolet but it's a first step in the right direction , Thank you @Rob Fisher. And THIS made my whole crappy year worthwile , first try ever at coiling and wicking a RTA without a FUP. Damn I am happy.
> View attachment 154664


Nice tank. 
Serpent must get a new home and this will be the replacement

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Silver said:


> Super @ARYANTO


Thank you Silver seeing that I have my first vapaversary coming up 2 Jan It was time for a decent upgrade , I am tired of buying Smok coils at radical prices and hunting to get the ones I wanted, so I turned to Rob [Thank you again , kind Sir] for advise .He is the boffin on atties and seeing that we have met at Vapecon ,I knew he would know best how to progress me from tappet to halfway clever . And with a fluke I ended up with a very impressive Rta.
Juggernaut : a massive inexorable force, campaign, movement, or object that crushes whatever is in its path , nuff said.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> Thank you Silver seeing that I have my first vapaversary coming up 2 Jan It was time for a decent upgrade , I am tired of buying Smok coils at radical prices and hunting to get the ones I wanted, so I turned to Rob [Thank you again , kind Sir] for advise .He is the boffin on atties and seeing that we have met at Vapecon ,I knew he would know best how to progress me from tappet to halfway clever . And with a fluke I ended up with a very impressive Rta.



So glad for you @ARYANTO 
Hope you enjoy it to the max!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## CTRiaan



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Waine

CTRiaan said:


> View attachment 154675


@CTRiaan Wow, that looks solid, very nice 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Daniel said:


> Dvarw + Mirage + Hawaiian Breeze = awesome holiday combo....
> View attachment 154629


Is that a mod in your pocket or are you just happy to see me

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 154706



Nice looking setup @Paul33!
Which atty is that if I may ask?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CTRiaan

Goon

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## clydern

Silver said:


> Nice looking setup @Paul33!
> Which atty is that if I may ask?


OG goon buddy 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> Nice looking setup @Paul33!
> Which atty is that if I may ask?


My fav OG goon @Silver 

I love it

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe

SXK BB resurected. Was benched since it chowed battery even when off. Did a good internal cleaning on the board. Looks ok now. Man i missed this thing

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Browsed some of the 1st posts on this thread. Man how far we have come

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Daniel

Was a bit windy so must have lokke really funny this oke hugging the umbrella while taking a pic in one hand with a mod in the other lol....

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33

SmokeyJoe said:


> SXK BB resurected. Was benched since it chowed battery even when off. Did a good internal cleaning on the board. Looks ok now. Man i missed this thing
> 
> View attachment 154726


I’m also so glad I got one again. 

Has to be one of the best mods ever.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Paul33 said:


> I’m also so glad I got one again.
> 
> Has to be one of the best mods ever.


Have to agree

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> Was a bit windy so must have lokke really funny this oke hugging the umbrella while taking a pic in one hand with a mod in the other lol....
> View attachment 154728



Such a lekker photo that @Daniel !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

One of my well used work horses

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My wife and kids are out so what's in my hand? Peanut Butter on fresh rolls! Yum!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Rob Fisher said:


> My wife and kids are out so what's in my hand? Peanut Butter on fresh rolls! Yum!
> View attachment 154742


Is that HE peanut butter? Never seen peanut butter that look like that
Or maybe I just never took a close up pic of peanut butter and dont know what it look like

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Is that HE peanut butter? Never seen peanut butter that look like that
> Or maybe I just never took a close up pic of peanut butter and dont know what it look like


I think Rob is a rebel and used 2x saches per roll

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## delon

Waine said:


> My favourite RTA of 2018. The Dead Rabbit RTA. The flavour pops so sweetly. I like everything about it. In fact, probably my favourite RTA of my vaping history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Nice Mod bro...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Was a bit bored this afternoon so tested some juices and all went into the gorge! Not really they went into the donation box. They were actually all pretty good but just not for me. Then I took out the SkyDrop... it's still a fantastic flavour RTA of note! It's just the limited juice capacity that gets to me!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The SkyDrop looks better on the Dani Mini methinks!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

fong kong

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> The SkyDrop looks better on the Dani Mini methinks!
> View attachment 154765
> View attachment 154766



Looks gorgeous

@Rob Fisher is that a tiny ding or indentation at the top of the Dani Mod where the Skydrop makes contact (in the centre?)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Looks gorgeous
> 
> @Rob Fisher is that a tiny ding or indentation at the top of the Dani Mod where the Skydrop makes contact (in the centre?)



3 indentations in case there is a bottom airflow need.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> 3 indentations in case there is a bottom airflow need.



I got worried there for a moment, lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## G+3

Rob Fisher said:


> My wife and kids are out so what's in my hand? Peanut Butter on fresh rolls! Yum!
> View attachment 154742


Still no chips you sure have willpower @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Some HE vet koek for you @Jean claude Vaaldamme .

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## SAVapeGear

SVA's BOOM !!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Vix

It is a Sanctuary E-Liquids and Devils Peak IPA while watching UFC type of day

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Christos said:


> Some HE vet koek for you @Jean claude Vaaldamme .
> 
> View attachment 154782


Clones!!!! The HE vetkoek got fancy sweets, creams etc on, those are the cheapskate ones

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Clones!!!! The HE vetkoek got fancy sweets, creams etc on, those are the cheapskate ones


Like this kind of fancy?

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## dsmerrills

Really enjoying this juice!





Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor

wet Jozi

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Laura Lee-Hillier

Innokin Coolfire Mini & Ehpro & Naturevape True MTL RTA

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Rob Fisher

Three operational Dvarw's and three ready wicked and awaiting for juice!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Crittilian23



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Coud N9ne

Ah man. Sun, sea, and suuuuper clouds

Predator 220
Smok X-Baby with Q2 0.4 
Zamalek 
Lemon pie 

Booooom

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## clydern

Party punch in the topside and cbd in the Rx Gen 3 dual





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

clydern said:


> Party punch in the topside and cbd in the Rx Gen 3 dual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Nice setups there!

Was looking at replacing my out-of-action Minikin V2 with the Rx Gen3 Dual..
What are your views on this mod?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## clydern

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Nice setups there!
> 
> Was looking at replacing my out-of-action Minikin V2 with the Rx Gen3 Dual..
> What are your views on this mod?


This mod is hit and miss. Some people say they have overheating issues which I have to admit I had with my first one . But this one is doing well. I am running thr custom artic fox firmware which makes the mod that much better . But like I said it's kind of hit and miss with the overheating issues buddy 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

clydern said:


> This mod is hit and miss. Some people say they have overheating issues which I have to admit I had with my first one . But this one is doing well. I am running thr custom artic fox firmware which makes the mod that much better . But like I said it's kind of hit and miss with the overheating issues buddy
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the feedback buddy..

Ah well the hunt continues...
or do I just get the Minikin V2 repaired?? Hard to just let such a great mod like that go

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Thanks for the feedback buddy..
> 
> Ah well the hunt continues...
> or do I just get the Minikin V2 repaired?? Hard to just let such a great mod like that go


I would suggest just buying another one from the forum 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Giving this tank a try. Promise it will be my last buy for the year, will stop shopping until next year.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Carnival

Still my fav setup, with bottle #2 of my current fav juice.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

clydern said:


> Party punch in the topside and cbd in the Rx Gen 3 dual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Not too worried about overhang myself but your lawn looks a little off.you normally have the greenest lawn.lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## clydern

Resistance said:


> Not too worried about overhang myself but your lawn looks a little off.you normally have the greenest lawn.lol


It's been a bit dry buddy. I have to agree with you 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

My trusty resurected Puma. Kids asleep, so just chilling by myself. Would have been relaxing if my neighbours didnt keep blasting Steve Hofmeyer music

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Guess who won't be getting a two week badge. Ffs, I am so weak! There's always next time.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Viper_SA said:


> Guess who won't be getting a two week badge. Ffs, I am so weak! There's always next time.
> View attachment 154923


Noooooo!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

SmokeyJoe said:


> My trusty resurected Puma. Kids asleep, so just chilling by myself. Would have been relaxing if my neighbours didnt keep blasting Steve Hofmeyer music
> 
> View attachment 154922


Oh Joy, neighbours are now doing karaoke

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Waine

My first bedtime vape for 2019. Not for any reason, this setup just appeared in my rotation. 






Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

My before I fall asleep vape. Some Pied Piper Red Wood in the Siren 2!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Waine said:


> My first bedtime vape for 2019. Not for any reason, this setup just appeared in my rotation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



Great photo @Waine !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Viper_SA said:


> Guess who won't be getting a two week badge. Ffs, I am so weak! There's always next time.
> View attachment 154923


Here is my problem, if you go for a cigarette, why not go for a Stuyvesant filter? Man nothing taste better than that, not even a Red pill

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt

My fishing buddies.






Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

JurgensSt said:


> My fishing buddies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Where the pics of the fish?
Or you going to post that on papgooianonymous

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Where the pics of the fish?
> Or you going to post that on papgooianonymous


Haven't been on that forum in years.

Biggest carp I picked up sofar is 6.8kg






Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Jp1905

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Here is my problem, if you go for a cigarette, why not go for a Stuyvesant filter? Man nothing taste better than that, not even a Red pill



Nothing like coughing up a lung on new years day.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Room Fogger

Viper_SA said:


> Guess who won't be getting a two week badge. Ffs, I am so weak! There's always next time.
> View attachment 154923


The fact that you are willing to own up means you are strong @Viper_SA , now just to start giving up again, one day at a time meneer.  So when does the count up begin again?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheFrozenRogue

Any vape shops open near Makro, Strubensvallei? I have no liquid, hence the cigarette in my hand. Please help!





Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

TheFrozenRogue said:


> Any vape shops open near Makro, Strubensvallei? I have no liquid, hence the cigarette in my hand. Please help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


Evolution Vape is in Clearwater

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

SmokeyJoe said:


> Evolution Vape is in Clearwater


Otherwise if you want to take a drive to krugersdorp ill pif you 100ml liquid fusion cinnabomb

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Room Fogger

Same offer here as from @SmokeyJoe , I have 60 ml of Pomcool or 58 mls of Havana Nights to pif if you don’t come right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## TheFrozenRogue

SmokeyJoe said:


> Otherwise if you want to take a drive to krugersdorp ill pif you 100ml liquid fusion cinnabomb


PM sent

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## G+3

Viper_SA said:


> Guess who won't be getting a two week badge. Ffs, I am so weak! There's always next time.
> View attachment 154923





Viper_SA said:


> Guess who won't be getting a two week badge. Ffs, I am so weak! There's always next time.
> View attachment 154923



@Viper_SA rooting for you next round, give it a go. Wishing you well. There are a lot of people on the forum wanting and hoping you succeed

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheFrozenRogue

Room Fogger said:


> Same offer here as from @SmokeyJoe , I have 60 ml of Pomcool or 58 mls of Havana Nights to pif if you don’t come right.


PM sent

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## G+3

SmokeyJoe said:


> Oh Joy, neighbours are now doing karaoke


@SmokeyJoe Did you survive your neighbors wild party or did you decide to join them...LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33

Viper_SA said:


> Guess who won't be getting a two week badge. Ffs, I am so weak! There's always next time.
> View attachment 154923


One day at a time @Viper_SA 

It took a lot of us a looooong to get off smokes completely!

You’ll get there I swear.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheFrozenRogue

Viper_SA said:


> Guess who won't be getting a two week badge. Ffs, I am so weak! There's always next time.
> View attachment 154923


Keep on keeping on. I'm 4 years into vaping and I still fall down some days. Just get back up and start again.

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

G+3 said:


> @SmokeyJoe Did you survive your neighbors wild party or did you decide to join them...LOL


Haha. I luckily found some earplugs last night

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Now I have single and dual batt squonkers, just incase mixing takes to long

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JurgensSt

After all day in the rain and ending up on my back covered in mud, it's time to sit next to the camp fire and relax









Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

JurgensSt said:


> After all day in the rain and ending up on my back covered in mud, it's time to sit next to the camp fire and relax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Eish, stop now with that river pictures, I still have tyo wait till thursday

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Eish, stop now with that river pictures, I still have tyo wait till thursday


Where you going ?

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

JurgensSt said:


> After all day in the rain and ending up on my back covered in mud, it's time to sit next to the camp fire and relax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk



Check this post @A4S Vapes - your juice is at the campfire

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

JurgensSt said:


> Where you going ?
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Riverside lodge on Olifants river. Never been there, but my holiday was cancelled in december and only got this opening on Sunday. So hope I catch something. I cant just take anything at the water, must be broom pilot friendly and things for kids to do.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Jp1905

First working day of 2019.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Jp1905

Why the Disagree @SmokeyJoe ? Slip of the finger?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Jp1905 said:


> Why the Disagree @SmokeyJoe ? Slip of the finger?


Crap sorry bud. Disagree removed

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt

First RDA for 2019.

Now to find a mod for this







Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Carnival

JurgensSt said:


> First RDA for 2019.
> 
> Now to find a mod for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk



It’s an awesome RDA! I have 2 now, love them.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## veecee

First rda for 2019, at a bargain price. Got it from @vicTor. Thx bud. Loving it. Interesting that it has a mtl option too, achieved with pinhole airflow and a mtl 510. I love my MTL, so I'll be trying it out soon!











Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## veecee

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Riverside lodge on Olifants river. Never been there, but my holiday was cancelled in december and only got this opening on Sunday. So hope I catch something. I cant just take anything at the water, must be broom pilot friendly and things for kids to do.


Broom pilot! Hahahaha

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor

veecee said:


> First rda for 2019, at a bargain price. Got it from @vicTor. Thx bud. Loving it. Interesting that it has a mtl option too, achieved with pinhole airflow and a mtl 510. I love my MTL, so I'll be trying it out soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk



glad I could start your 2019 off with a blast

was good meeting you

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## RayDeny

Early morning coffee and vape outside on the new table and benches we made, why buy when you can build.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MRHarris1

Vapemail (tanks) in use already.





Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt

New squonk kit






Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some welcome rain and cooler weather! But shame for the holidaymakers!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## veecee

vicTor said:


> glad I could start your 2019 off with a blast
> 
> was good meeting you


You too  

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine

Enter the Hotcig G100. This is a skinny little mod that can fit up to a 30mm tank. It takes a single 18650, a 20700 or a 21700 battery. What I enjoy is the stealth, the quick firing speed, and the amazing feel in the hand. This is the most petite mod I have bought. The only subjective con is the ability for it to fall over on a table, so your smaller tanks are best suited. I am super impressed so far.








Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## clydern

Waine said:


> Enter the Hotcig G100. This is a skinny little mod that can fit up to a 30mm tank. It takes a single 18650, a 20700 or a 21700 battery. What I enjoy is the stealth, the quick firing speed, and the amazing feel in the hand. This is the most petite mod I have bought. The only subjective con is the ability for it to fall over on a table, so your smaller tanks are best suited. I am super impressed so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I am really enjoying these tiny single battery mods that can take huge Atties. It's one trend I can get onboard with 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jm10

Waine said:


> Enter the Hotcig G100. This is a skinny little mod that can fit up to a 30mm tank. It takes a single 18650, a 20700 or a 21700 battery. What I enjoy is the stealth, the quick firing speed, and the amazing feel in the hand. This is the most petite mod I have bought. The only subjective con is the ability for it to fall over on a table, so your smaller tanks are best suited. I am super impressed so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



Should of told me you were going to Sirvape today, i was there early in the morning and left around 10am.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Waine

jm10 said:


> Should of told me you were going to Sirvape today, i was there early in the morning and left around 10am.


Lol, we must have just missed each other, as I was there around about the same time. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

SVA Kimberly joins the mod team! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Good morning. breakfast Vape has to be sweet!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Carnival

Giving the Drop Solo some love today!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

MRHarris1 said:


> Vapemail (tanks) in use already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Where did u get the Vapor Puma? Im looking for a second one

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Still on the fence with this juice. Look its a delicious complex liquid. Just not sure its for me. Will leave for a few more days

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## CeeJay

SmokeyJoe said:


> Still on the fence with this juice. Look its a delicious complex liquid. Just not sure its for me. Will leave for a few more days
> 
> View attachment 155116




leave it until it looks like this

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rafique

CeeJay said:


> View attachment 155117
> leave it until it looks like this



and your build in the Dead rabbit for 6MG ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

SmokeyJoe said:


> Where did u get the Vapor Puma? Im looking for a second one


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bundle-for-sale.t56253/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MRHarris1

@SmokeyJoe I bought it a while ago from http://www.tasniavape.co.za. 

Know the owners for a while now so got it for R600. And They are also close by so didn't have to pay delivery

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MRHarris1

MRHarris1 said:


> @SmokeyJoe I bought it a while ago from http://www.tasniavape.co.za.
> 
> Know the owners for a while now so got it for R600. And They are also close by so didn't have to pay delivery
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


@SmokeyJoe, you can also try: https://supervape.co.za/product/vapor-storm-puma-200w-tc-box-mod/

They have it for R650

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee

Resistance said:


> Good morning. breakfast Vape has to be sweet!


That mod is beautiful! Do you have a build diary for it? 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine

Day two with the Hotcig G100. Today I am running it under the Beserker V2 MTL. I get sick of any cherry flavour very quickly. This juice is one of the most palatable cherry flavours.





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Waine said:


> Day two with the Hotcig G100. Today I am running it under the Beserker V2 MTL. I get sick of any cherry flavour very quickly. This juice is one of the most palatable cherry flavours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



That mod looks very good @Waine 
What battery are you running inside it? Any comments you can make yet on battery life?

PS - thanks for the tip on the cherry juice - I have not been able to find a good cherry juice and gave up on it a long time ago. Have noted that one, thanks.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## veecee

Waine said:


> Day two with the Hotcig G100. Today I am running it under the Beserker V2 MTL. I get sick of any cherry flavour very quickly. This juice is one of the most palatable cherry flavours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Looks awesome, mtl and small single battery mods ftw. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## veecee

Silver said:


> That mod looks very good @Waine
> What battery are you running inside it? Any comments you can make yet on battery life?
> 
> PS - thanks for the tip on the cherry juice - I have not been able to find a good cherry juice and gave up on it a long time ago. Have noted that one, thanks.


I know of a juice called cherry Berry which is delicious. Made by Mojoe Vapes, Northcliff. I thoroughly enjoyed it, and could vape it all day.





Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

veecee said:


> That mod is beautiful! Do you have a build diary for it?
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


Thanks. @veecee it was a gift from @Andre and was crafted by @Genosmate

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Time to clean the DC





Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine

Silver said:


> That mod looks very good @Waine
> What battery are you running inside it? Any comments you can make yet on battery life?
> 
> PS - thanks for the tip on the cherry juice - I have not been able to find a good cherry juice and gave up on it a long time ago. Have noted that one, thanks.


Hi there @Silver I am using 20700 batteries. It can take 18650 and 21700 aswel. So versatile. Battery life is amazing. 30mm tanks will fit. If you use a 25mm and under tank, and the mod falls over, then the tank won't break due to the thickness of the 510 surface area being 30mm. I am loving mine. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## X-Calibre786

NCV Ripple tastes amazing in this setup

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

@Faheem777

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Faheem777

vicTor said:


> @Faheem777
> 
> View attachment 155186



That setup looks sick bud! Especially with the drip tip you using there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## jm10

Omni Shado on the Gen3 dual

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JurgensSt

Playing with the FLIR camera on the Cat S60






Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

JurgensSt said:


> Playing with the FLIR camera on the Cat S60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk



Interesting @JurgensSt 
Whats a Cat S60?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Silver said:


> Interesting @JurgensSt
> Whats a Cat S60?


Phone made by Caterpillar aka CAT

The company that make construction equipment






Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

JurgensSt said:


> Phone made by Caterpillar aka CAT
> 
> The company that make construction equipment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk



Ok cool, and what were you taking a thermal photo of?
Was that your RDA?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

Shout out to @KZOR for giving this rta the hype it deserves. It's a real flavour factory





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Silver said:


> Ok cool, and what were you taking a thermal photo of?
> Was that your RDA?


The Wasp Nano on my RSQ and the braai in the back ground 






Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

JurgensSt said:


> The Wasp Nano on my RSQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk



Ok awesome!
Was that while firing?
The hot area said >153, so is that the max the camera can check for or is that the actual temp?


----------



## JurgensSt

Silver said:


> Ok awesome!
> Was that while firing?
> The hot area said >153, so is that the max the camera can check for or is that the actual temp?


Just after vaping.

The camera max out at 153



Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

JurgensSt said:


> Just after vaping.
> 
> The camera max out at 153
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk



Ok thanks
Pity thats its max, but very nice!!


----------



## Waine

vicTor said:


> @Faheem777
> 
> View attachment 155186


Very nice @vicTor 

Got my eye on this. I'm watching a few reviews. Contemplating.... You know how it goes?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Waine said:


> Very nice @vicTor
> 
> Got my eye on this. I'm watching a few reviews. Contemplating.... You know how it goes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



thanks @Waine 

there is a dual bat Topside coming out very soon as well


----------



## Waine

This G100 is bringing me much fun and reward. It fitted snug in my pocket while shopping today. But not with this Manta RTA, which I also thoroughly enjoy.

The HC G100 gives me 2 days of use, on this red 4000 Mah 20700 battery, which desperately needs a new wrap. I used this battery in different cheap squonkers, and it soaked up the juice. This mod has massive battery life for its size! A big battery in a small mod seems appealing - - inviting. 

I'm getting a silver G100 soon, that's how happy I am with it. And a new battery wrap, of course. 

Only 2 cons: Plastic front and battery door covers, if that worries you. And a bit of a dull screen display. Otherwise, very neat, very stealthy. 

The big question is, how long will this "HM" chip hold out?














Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Waine 
I think I need this hotcig with that 4000 mah batt!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## veecee

vicTor said:


> @Faheem777
> 
> View attachment 155186


Love it! 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Mahir

I love green

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## RayDeny

Quite surprised at how much I’m enjoying this juice, very refreshing.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Speedy_11

my vape today

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA

My new mod that arrived today

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

First day back at work






Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver

*Reo Silver* has just been pitstopped. Fresh wick and battery.

Refill of *Vape Elixir Pure Tobacco*. Nicced up from 12 to 18mg. And menthol added.

Glorious flavour and super strong throat hit. Just lovely. RM2 rocks for MTL goodness!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Vilaishima

My new "at home" mod.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Jengz

Vilaishima said:


> My new "at home" mod.
> View attachment 155279


I love how we have all these different mods 'out and about, at home, desk mods, bed side, stealth...' my vaoes are my only gadget/electronic goodies that I have more than one of.

Imagine I had an all day drive car or an out and about car, a leka morning ride car... Sjoeh that soema sounds next level!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Gringo

Hellooo my precious !!!
Its been a 5 month wait, but worth it...Rebel 75 26650 baby !!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 4


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

What an excellent RTA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rafique

Amir said:


> What an excellent RTA.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Happy u finally got it. This is one everyone should have. It's a really good rta

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rafique

Continuing the qp pics

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Rafique said:


> Happy u finally got it. This is one everyone should have. It's a really good rta



It’s really good. Everything just works and works well too. The flavor tho is superb. I had to actually take a closer look to see if juice is coming up the chimney because of how bold the flavor is, it feels almost as if you’re drinking the juice. Subjective con tho, a 510 drip tip adapter would’ve been awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Gotcha!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> It’s really good. Everything just works and works well too. The flavor tho is superb. I had to actually take a closer look to see if juice is coming up the chimney because of how bold the flavor is, it feels almost as if you’re drinking the juice. Subjective con tho, a 510 drip tip adapter would’ve been awesome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What tank is that @Amir ?
And how you finding the Aegis?

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## clydern

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 155294
> 
> 
> Gotcha!


I'm offended. How could you ?!?

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Got one small time DNA problem

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Wow!
@M.Adhir - what a lineup!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern

M.Adhir said:


> Got one small time DNA problem
> 
> View attachment 155295


Im inlove

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern

Man this tauren is really something else






Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Mini Red joins Dani Mini Blue!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Oh wowee !!!
Dani Mini has a red friend
That is awesome @Rob Fisher !!!

Two of the same device.... the bells are ringing now... hehe

I'm curious, do you prefer the smaller one to the bigger one?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Oh wowee !!!
> Dani Mini has a red friend
> That is awesome @Rob Fisher !!!
> 
> Two of the same device.... the bells are ringing now... hehe
> 
> I'm curious, do you prefer the smaller one to the bigger one?



Yes, I do prefer the Dani Mini to the Dani 21700... the size is just perfect. They are the smallest regulated mods in my arsenal!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Belgian chocolate ice cream

Oh wow, this is delicious. Beats the fruity menthol in the Skyline. Lol. Only problem is you can't eat it all day. Just an occasional treat.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Some bubbly in the jugger tonight

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> What tank is that @Amir ?
> And how you finding the Aegis?



Juggerknot mini

The aegis mini is a lovely little device to look at and has this great feature going for it in a sense that if it gets dirty you can wash it. Battery life is weak for anything other than mtl vaping and the shape with the rubberized finish doesn’t allow it to be pocket friendly. 

In a nutshell, pretty but impractical. Drag mini tho is a force to reckon with. 4000mah lipo and compact size... it’s an awesome little bugger. 

I’ve ordered the pico 21700 as well to see how that fares. The 21700 battery that it comes with is also 4000mah so that’s a more likely contender for the drag mini 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

M.Adhir said:


> Some bubbly in the jugger tonight
> 
> View attachment 155307



Well captured @M.Adhir !
Not easy to get a nice shot of all the bubbles like that

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine

Trying this juice out after a hectic Monday. Bed time vape. Wow! Better than I expected. Good job to the creator of this finely balanced nectar.

I still cannot let this G100 out of my hand.








Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matchy Matchy Juice, Mods and Drip tips!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Luxe by the Water

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Gringo

Stopped and picked up a drip tip for Knot and Partner..

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rafique

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 155342



The SS finish on the mod and Dvarw is really good. silky smooth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rafique said:


> The SS finish on the mod and Dvarw is really good. silky smooth



Yip @Rafique it really is... and the real bonus is the mod is very very resilient to handling and they look brand new despite heavy usage!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

This is a combo made for each other. Pity I couldn’t get it all matchy matchy. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Rafique

Amir said:


> This is a combo made for each other. Pity I couldn’t get it all matchy matchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's actually the best of the best right there.

You do need a paranormal and a good dual rta to complete the collection just for fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 155342



@Rob Fisher , the red now looks a bit orange - unless its the photo playing tricks...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 155342


Those Dicodes Dani's are breathtaking, a must have for the future.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , the red now looks a bit orange - unless its the photo playing tricks...



Yip tricks... it is most certainly red!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Rafique said:


> That's actually the best of the best right there.
> 
> You do need a paranormal and a good dual rta to complete the collection just for fun



So I’m told but then I buy a nice dual fatty and it just sits in my cupboard and never goes anywhere. So now I buy only what I know I’ll use, and I’ll have no issue carrying. Best of the bunch with regard to dual battery mods was the Therion DNA166


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Farming in Style


UV

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## GSM500

I need to get this matchy matchy

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

New Alien coil 












Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

Trying this delicious juice out on different tanks. Flavour is good on this Peerless, but this atty gets extremely hot at 42 Watts.








Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JurgensSt

Wismec day

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny

Mmmm coffee and a vape, goto love a good start for the day.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Praying Mantis trying to steal my Solar Storm!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## jm10

Rob Fisher said:


> Praying Mantis trying to steal my Solar Storm!
> View attachment 155380



He has good taste

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Faheem777

Loving this little setup

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

The almighty!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RainstormZA

Rob Fisher said:


> Praying Mantis trying to steal my Solar Storm!
> View attachment 155380


Nah she's worshipping it

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Picked up the OBS Engine V2 today from @Beserker786

Flavor is very good comparing to the old OBS Engine







Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Laura Lee-Hillier



Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Cow corn taking over soon and my view will be blocked til April or May when they start the silaging harvest for the winter.

Reactions: Like 16 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep

Really enjoying the va cyclone.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

Crème Brûlée
S'il vous plaît

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

I think I've found the perfect RTA , thanks @lesvaches for the gift, it was actually a surprise and I had no idea I was getting it.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## fidola13

RainstormZA said:


> Cow corn taking over soon and my view will be blocked til April or May when they start the silaging harvest for the winter.
> 
> View attachment 155515



Such a beautiful landscape!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## fidola13

Asmodus Thor and Peerless RTDA been in my hand most of the afternoon.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @fidola13 
Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KarlDP

Welcome to the forum @fidola13. Hope you enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JurgensSt

One of my best squonk setups







Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

RainstormZA said:


> Cow corn taking over soon and my view will be blocked til April or May when they start the silaging harvest for the winter.
> 
> View attachment 155515


If this was "Hoekie vir eensames" forum I would start flirting with you, so I could come fish in your dam/river

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> If this was "Hoekie vir eensames" forum I would start flirting with you, so I could come fish in your dam/river


Haha no need to flirt with me. Apparently the bass caught is too small, rarely you find big ones. A friend who fishes regularly tells me a lot of them are very small

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

RainstormZA said:


> Haha no need to flirt with me. Apparently the bass caught is too small, rarely you find big ones. A friend who fishes regularly tells me a lot of them are very small


This isn't something any guy likes to hear

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Faheem777

Matchy matchy. Just got this mod yesterday and seriously impressed with it so far

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique

Faheem777 said:


> Matchy matchy. Just got this mod yesterday and seriously impressed with it so far
> 
> View attachment 155563



I've been really holding back on getting this mod, but I seem to be giving in slowly.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JurgensSt

Rafique said:


> I've been really holding back on getting this mod, but I seem to be giving in slowly.



The mod is great. Have one as well 
The bottom air flow is the only thing keeping me away from this tank

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

BumbleBee said:


> This isn't something any guy likes to hear


Ummm the flirting or the size of the fish ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rafique

JurgensSt said:


> The mod is great. Have one as well
> The bottom air flow is the only thing keeping me away from this tank



Have you tried it with a 21700 ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Rafique said:


> Have you tried it with a 21700 ?


A tank with a 21700?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt

Rafique said:


> Have you tried it with a 21700 ?



Have the Golisi 21700 in mine with the Serpent on top.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Faheem777

Rafique said:


> I've been really holding back on getting this mod, but I seem to be giving in slowly.



Just do it! You will not regret it

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rafique

its been staring at me in my cart since yesterday. if I order just worried about it being Friday. I might only get it Tuesday and I hate waiting for vape mail

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RayDeny

My choice setup for today. Loving the Skyfall and limelight.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 12


----------



## Silver

RayDeny said:


> My choice setup for today. Loving the Skyfall and limelight.
> 
> View attachment 155571



One heck of a mega awesome birthday setup @RayDeny !!
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KarlDP

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 155568



That just shout pure class and sophistication. Beautiful.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

I had a handful of red pill just now. 

The heat in Durban is unreal today and my 50/50 juice in the billet turned even thinner after being boiled in the Durbs sun and pee’d all over everything in my car.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> I had a handful of red pill just now.
> 
> The heat in Durban is unreal today and my 50/50 juice in the billet turned even thinner after being boiled in the Durbs sun and pee’d all over everything in my car.



Yip leaving vape gear in a hot car in Durbs isn't the best idea ever! 

Done that twice before... never again! Man Bag go with always!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Mini Red, Standard Dvarw DL and Siam Tip with Red Pill inside!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Lovely day in PE










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Rafique said:


> its been staring at me in my cart since yesterday. if I order just worried about it being Friday. I might only get it Tuesday and I hate waiting for vape mail
> 
> View attachment 155570


Awesome choice!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## CTRiaan



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Saintjie



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## jm10

Saintjie said:


> View attachment 155593



How much for the mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Comrad Juju

Squonk life 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## clydern

jm10 said:


> How much for the mod


Something tells me it's not for sale 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Friiiiiiiday !!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

My king of flavour for fruity menthol restricted lung....

*Skyline*

The tank band says 'Just Vape It'. So true. Love it.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 155598



It looks orange again @Rob Fisher 

Sort of the same colour as the "PRIME STEAKHOUSE" on the menu 
Is that writing also red in real life?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Comrad Juju said:


> Squonk life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



wow, hi, what is that ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Pancake vape







Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

vicTor said:


> wow, hi, what is that ?



It’s a Rave Mini from 67 mods with 18350 battery and dual mosfet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Comrad Juju said:


> It’s a Rave Mini from 67 mods with 18350 battery and dual mosfet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow, 18350!
What coil resistance do you run with that @Comrad Juju ?
How long does that little battery last?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

Silver said:


> Wow, 18350!
> What coil resistance do you run with that @Comrad Juju ?
> How long does that little battery last?



Currently .85 26g round wire build and it’s actually going pretty well.

Attie is a loose mtl so I have some 20mg salt juice in it. Gone trough just over 2ml and the mosfet just turned blue that indicates the battery is about half. 

Found with 18350’s if the build is between .8 and 1.1 it last pretty long . That was with a mech tube from hellfire and the dvarw.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Comrad Juju said:


> Currently .85 26g round wire build and it’s actually going pretty well.
> 
> Attie is a loose mtl so I have some 20mg salt juice in it. Gone trough just over 2ml and the mosfet just turned blue that indicates the battery is about half.
> 
> Found with 18350’s if the build is between .8 and 1.1 it last pretty long . That was with a mech tube from hellfire and the dvarw.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thats fantastic!
Size of the mod is definitely a big plus factor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Comrad Juju

Silver said:


> Thats fantastic!
> Size of the mod is definitely a big plus factor



Definitely, I just got sick of the normal pods as your limited with coil types and power output 

The squonker is also slightly smaller in size vs gusto pod







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

RainstormZA said:


> Friiiiiiiday !!!
> 
> View attachment 155594


What a beautiful atty that is!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Grand Guru said:


> What a beautiful atty that is!


Thanks, it's a Riscle Pirate King RDA

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> It looks orange again @Rob Fisher
> 
> Sort of the same colour as the "PRIME STEAKHOUSE" on the menu
> Is that writing also red in real life?



Yip both are really red.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

My vape cave is in urgent need of a spring clean. In the clutter I mislaid the McFly Galactika (small enough as it is), which @Raindance gifted me quite some time ago at a Cape Town Vape Meet. Found it today, at last! Without further ado I coiled (27g Kanthal, 7 wraps, 2.5 mm @ 1.0 ohms exactly) and wicked (ceramic) it. Lovely vape. And it looks great on the Reo Mini. Thanks again @Raindance. This atty would fit a high profile Reo perfectly.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger

Andre said:


> My vape cave is in urgent need of a spring clean. In the clutter I mislaid the McFly Galactika (small enough as it is), which @Raindance gifted me quite some time ago at a Cape Town Vape Meet. Found it today, at last! Without further ado I coiled (27g Kanthal, 7 wraps, 2.5 mm @ 1.0 ohms exactly) and wicked (ceramic) it. Lovely vape. And it looks great on the Reo Mini. Thanks again @Raindance. This atty would fit a high profile Reo perfectly.


Going to hopefully be able to build my McFly this weekend, just have to relocate the student and half the house to Potch again. Thank heavens for pain pills after those stairs to 3rd floor, 45 deg angle, allthough I think it feels nearer to 90 deg going up. Noted your build for a start, and it’s going on a Reo mini as well! Going to be epic with a vanilla tobacco in there I hope.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Room Fogger said:


> Going to hopefully be able to build my McFly this weekend, just have to relocate the student and half the house to Potch again. Thank heavens for pain pills after those stairs to 3rd floor, 45 deg angle, allthough I think it feels nearer to 90 deg going up. Noted your build for a start, and it’s going on a Reo mini as well! Going to be epic with a vanilla tobacco in there I hope.


@Room Fogger, I am sure it will be. Of course I only slanted the coil to accommodate the ceramic wick. With cotton a horizontal wick would be best.
Maybe give this a go for the pain, but be careful to take with traditional medication and first consult with your doctor.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Andre said:


> @Room Fogger, I am sure it will be. Of course I only slanted the coil to accommodate the ceramic wick. With cotton a horizontal wick would be best.
> Maybe give this a go for the pain, but be careful to take with traditional medication and first consult with your doctor.


Thanks for the link @Andre , was going to consult with my GP first as a couple of people have been pointing me in this direction, and confirming some spectacular results, some of which I have seen myself. Will take his advice on whether to talk to neurologist about it as well. Natural is starting to become the way to go again, chemicals are causing more harm than good in a lot of instances.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Some donuts ready to be consumed. 

They look great and smell amazing. 

Vape devices standing by not liking the attention these donuts are getting. Haha

Also posting this photo to get back at @Christos for the similar ones he has posted that have teased and tantalized and left my mouth drooling.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Some donuts ready to be consumed.
> 
> They look great and smell amazing.
> 
> Vape devices standing by not liking the attention these donuts are getting. Haha
> 
> Also posting this photo to get back at @Christos for the similar ones he has posted that have teased and tantalized and left my mouth drooling.


 already had my fix this morning with my ice coffee. I was being considerate by not overposting my Saturday ritual

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## clydern

This rta just surprises me everytime





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

What juice you got in there @clydern ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

Silver said:


> What juice you got in there @clydern ?


Hey buddy this is what I got in





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## X-Calibre786

This is a killer combo on a budget

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

What's better than donuts on a Saturday morning @Silver ?
Donuts on a Sunday morning as well...

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Awesome @Christos !
A dozen !
You dont play around
Haha

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RayDeny

Current operational tube mechs.
I love me some brass tubes.

Claymore with a Ti Goon, stacked Roundhouse with a Goon 25 (thanks to @Jp1905 ), 21700 Kennedy Vindicator with a Recoil Rebel and the Sabone also with a Recoil Rebel.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Serious mechs @RayDeny !
Classic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

RayDeny said:


> Current operational tube mechs.
> I love me some brass tubes.
> 
> Claymore with a Ti Goon, stacked Roundhouse with a Goon 25 (thanks to @Jp1905 ), 21700 Kennedy Vindicator with a Recoil Rebel and the Sabone also with a Recoil Rebel.
> 
> 
> View attachment 155721


Awesome.
Check classifieds @Paul33 has a brass goon for sale

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Double delight 
Custard tart and vape fuel Crème Brûlée

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Jp1905

And Im officially part of the Dvarw owners!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Jp1905 said:


> View attachment 155759
> And Im officially part of the Dvarw owners!



Congrats @Jp1905 
Hope you enjoy it and have many happy tasty vapes

Looks very classy on that mod!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## delon

Icey slush in my brand new KYLIN V2

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## delon

JurgensSt said:


> After all day in the rain and ending up on my back covered in mud, it's time to sit next to the camp fire and relax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Love my ice juice...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Love this time of day when the sun goes down and oppressive heat disappears and the wind drops...

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JaneDeer

Christos said:


> What's better than donuts on a Saturday morning @Silver ?
> Donuts on a Sunday morning as well...
> View attachment 155717


I hope you and @Silver get fat from all these damn donuts!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Jp1905 said:


> View attachment 155759
> And Im officially part of the Dvarw owners!



Whoop whoop. Welcome to the club 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

A bit of chil on a nice warm day in PE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## BATMAN

This has been sitting on my shelf for a very long time and Ive decided to Rewick her today and give her a go.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

This is one juicy juice. Pleasant and clean 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

flavour banger

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rafique

Well ain't this a b1tch

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Amir

Rafique said:


> Well ain't this a b1tch
> 
> View attachment 155884



https://www.thevapeden.co.za/collec...or-juggerknot-mini-rta?variant=21924057022582

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## clydern

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 155893


Hello Mr fisher how are you finding the rta? 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

clydern said:


> Hello Mr fisher how are you finding the rta?



@clydern it a very good RTA... it's not a Dvarw DL but for R440 it is the best normally priced RTA I have tried in a long time! My JuggerKnot Mini will be back tomorrow and will test them side by side but the Knot is twice the price so if budgets are tight this is a no brainer. Plus it is suitable for dual and single coils... I'm running mine with a single 3mm Alien!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## clydern

Rob Fisher said:


> @clydern it a very good RTA... it's not a Dvarw DL but for R440 it is the best normally priced RTA I have tried in a long time! My JuggerKnot Mini will be back tomorrow and will test them side by side but the Knot is twice the price so if budgets are tight this is a no brainer. Plus it is suitable for dual and single coils... I'm running mine with a single 3mm Alien!
> 
> View attachment 155926


Nice. I had mine for a while and can't compare it to a juggerknot since I haven't vaped those rta's. But I will be looking forward to your comparisons

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Mini Blue in an OG Blue Pouch!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rafique

How I couldn't wait to get the spare glass on.

Some precautionary steps taken until the bubble glass arrives.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Waine

Suck my big toe, Jai Haze, there is nothing wrong with this 30mm TVP FP RTA. I am loving mine and the ceramic clamps are not an issue.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Nescafé gold and Havana nights 25mg. What a way to start the day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Daniel

Most RTAs comes and goes , but one stays constant in my daily rotation .... artwork by an old work colleagued

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Team Dani Dvarw operational today!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Faheem777

Who knew mesh could be so good

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Rocking the berserker mini 1.5 on the Aegis mini. Dare I say slightly better than the original berserker mini 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Wismec Sinuous V80

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Waine said:


> Suck my big toe, Jai Haze, there is nothing wrong with this 30mm TVP FP RTA. I am loving mine and the ceramic clamps are not an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



Looks interesting @Waine 
What's the juice capacity on that RTA if I may ask?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> Nescafé gold and Havana nights 25mg. What a way to start the day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




oooooh, @Amir !
Havana Nightz in the pipe!
That is something!!!
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Team Dani Dvarw operational today!
> View attachment 156022



FOMO cubed
Right there!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> Rocking the berserker mini 1.5 on the Aegis mini. Dare I say slightly better than the original berserker mini
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow, your setups always look so good
so well put together
Classy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Asvape Gabriel and Gear RTA

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## clydern

RainstormZA said:


> Asvape Gabriel and Gear RTA
> 
> View attachment 156041


How's that mod buddy ? It's absolutely beautiful

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

clydern said:


> How's that mod buddy ? It's absolutely beautiful
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


I won it in a comp last year and of all my mods, this has to be the best quality, longer lasting mod. Nearly a year old and no issues so far. 

Agree, it is beautiful - the occasional clean and oil with coconut oil and bob's your uncle.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Classic Cola is according to my daughter who has an awesome palet (don't vape but tests all my juices) says that it's the best juice she has tasted! She is still raving! So much so she made me change the set up to be matchy matcherson with the bottle! @Oupa

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 2


----------



## clydern

RainstormZA said:


> I won it in a comp last year and of all my mods, this has to be the best quality, longer lasting mod. Nearly a year old and no issues so far.
> 
> Agree, it is beautiful - the occasional clean and oil with coconut oil and bob's your uncle.


I saw it on vape king for a decent price. Is that a proprietary chipset or a DNA ?

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

Rob Fisher said:


> Classic Cola is according to my daughter who has an awesome palet (don't vape but tests all my juices) says that it's the best juice she has tasted! She is still raving! So much so she made me change the set up to be matchy matcherson with the bottle! @Oupa
> View attachment 156047


Sir have you pitted the juggerknot against the tauren yet ? 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

clydern said:


> Sir have you pitted the juggerknot against the tauren yet ?



Nope not yet... the parcel wasn't sent by "The Courier Guy" so who knows where the parcel is... I guess it will arrive tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA

clydern said:


> I saw it on vape king for a decent price. Is that a proprietary chipset or a DNA ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



Well, the original price was R3200 when I first got it. 

I doubt it's a DNA. Look here at the specifications from the Asvape website



> Asvape - the first independent R & D smart chip
> 80W the first independent R & D smart chip
> Patent technology, intelligent learning function
> According to the use habits, intelligent identification of different atomizer default power use VPC Mode (Variable Control Mode)：Set the power change curve within five seconds. Make the power change continuously within five seconds, Then meet the user's taste.
> BYPASS Mode: Independent line power supply The maximum simulation of mechanical pole output mode The pursuit of primitive and violent pleasure
> Other Modes: Power Mode, Temperature Control Mode (Support Ni Ti SS316)
> 7 Protective Modes: Low Voltage Protection, Overheat Protection Short Circuit Protection, Low Resistance Protection Dry Protection, Battery Protection, Atomizer Check



BTW the site's english is terrible...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

RainstormZA said:


> Well, the original price was R3200 when I first got it.
> 
> I doubt it's a DNA. Look here at the specifications from the Asvape website
> 
> 
> 
> BTW the site's english is terrible...


Still boggles my mind why its called Asvape

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Not in the hand but on the table.
Who wins - Is it a Royal rumble
Or survival of the Elite ?

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

M.Adhir said:


> Not in the hand but on the table.
> Who wins - Is it a Royal rumble
> Or survival of the Elite ?
> 
> View attachment 156051
> View attachment 156052



Am looking forward to this @M.Adhir 
If you get a chance, please create a review thread here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coil-and-wick-reviews.f368/

I use Royal Wicks in my Billet Box, Skyline and Dvarw for the fruity menthol juices. Working very well for me.
Ashamed to admit I havent tried TFC or TFC Elite yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

RainstormZA said:


> Well, the original price was R3200 when I first got it.
> 
> I doubt it's a DNA. Look here at the specifications from the Asvape website
> 
> 
> 
> BTW the site's english is terrible...


“The pursuit of primitive and violent pleasure”.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger

M.Adhir said:


> Not in the hand but on the table.
> Who wins - Is it a Royal rumble
> Or survival of the Elite ?
> 
> View attachment 156051
> View attachment 156052


Looking good @M.Adhir , 1 question though, where did the Royal wick materialize from. I’m on my last 3/4 of o a packet and anxiety is kicking in, haven’t been able to find stock again.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Room Fogger said:


> Looking good @M.Adhir , 1 question though, where did the Royal wick materialize from. I’m on my last 3/4 of o a packet and anxiety is kicking in, haven’t been able to find stock again.



I don't think anybody local is stocking them anymore. I stocked up last year just before stores here sold out. But yeah, a little piece of my should dies every time I have to open another bag.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA

SmokeyJoe said:


> Still boggles my mind why its called Asvape


Lol yeah Gabriel ass vaping

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Wow, your setups always look so good
> so well put together
> Classy!



Thank you... If it looks good it tastes good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Every time I visit my Mom there is a bush that always has the most exquisite flowers! I have to stop and take pics!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Now that is a beautiful hibiscus, not seen them in years and where I am is not considered tropical enough for them to grow here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

RainstormZA said:


> Now that is a beautiful hibiscus, not seen them in years and where I am is not considered tropical enough for them to grow here.



It is the most prolific Hibiscus ever... every week there are a ton of fresh and perfect flowers!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Rob Fisher said:


> It is the most prolific Hibiscus ever... every week there are a ton of fresh and perfect flowers!


Yeah with certain speciality flowers, you really have to know how to care for them. I've been babysitting two violets (I gave it to my mom for Mother's Day last year June) - it wasn't doing well so I repotted and found a new plantlet so I split it up and planted it in its own pot. Now the original mother plant is flowering again 6 months after it last flowered (which was in late May/June). It is one of a kind - we don't ever see that kind of pink colour in violet flowers and it's special to us. My mom is only coming home tomorrow night and she will be so happy.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Mixed last 7 days ago and left to steep. So yummy!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

Silver said:


> Looks interesting @Waine
> What's the juice capacity on that RTA if I may ask?


Hi there @Silver

I think... 4.5ml with the straight glass, and 6ml with the bubble. You get 3 glasses in total in the package. No acrylic. Could not resist the price drop, which probably emanates from low sales due to some negative YT reviews. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine

Great Thursday evening vape. After about 2 years, I finally tried the OMNI SHADO III. I'm not in the least bit disappointed.






Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Carnival

Lovely flavour coming off the Pyro V2!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

vicTor said:


> View attachment 156028


Finally!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

RainstormZA said:


> I won it in a comp last year and of all my mods, this has to be the best quality, longer lasting mod. Nearly a year old and no issues so far.
> 
> Agree, it is beautiful - the occasional clean and oil with coconut oil and bob's your uncle.


I think the saying needs to be "and Robs your uncle".

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Christos said:


> I think the saying needs to be "and Robs your uncle".


Hahahahahahahaha now that sounds better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

Christos said:


> Finally!



but its not that one !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

vicTor said:


> but its not that one !


Boooo!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

Christos said:


> Boooo!



baby steps !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RayDeny

A pod killer, the mighty Skyline in MTL with lovely 30mg lemon Crack inside on a little 60w vaporite mod.

Zero pods can come close to this little setup.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Waine

For my Friday morning coffee office vape, I dug into my bottom draw and pulled out this old Aromamizer Supreme. I used to hate this back in 2016, because of leaking. But it is so gratifying that after 3 years of building, I have learned the art of coiling and wicking. Eventually you develop a feel for how much, or how little, cotton to use, how much to fluff and when not to fluff. I also tweaked the juice a bit, bumping up the nicotine and adding a different tobacco flavor to even out the sickly sweetness.





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## vicTor

@AndreFerreira

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Gear check






Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Reload RTA on the Minikin V2 
Troll RDA on the Vapor Storm...

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Comrad Juju

Love this combo. Rave mini has just been taken to the new level with the Poet with Raven Cap







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Wobbelzzzz

Hexohm V3 and Dvarw DL

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Saintjie



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

Freshly wicked tank. 26 Ga SS 316L, Duel Parralel, 3.5 ID, 8 wraps, 0.35 Ohms. Stainless Steel wire gives the Red Pill a nice popping, crisp, clean flavour.











Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Rafique said:


> View attachment 156336



How’s the Ammit mtl working for u? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

Amir said:


> How’s the Ammit mtl working for u?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I personally really like it, I have had no wicking issues. Flavour is good not the best, bottom airflow is best for mtl in my opinion. I think I need a good 6mg tobacco juice. 

Top airflow is good, no leaking or whistling on the air holes I use. I prefer the look of the ammit over the siren.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir

Rafique said:


> I personally really like it, I have had no wicking issues. Flavour is good not the best, bottom airflow is best for mtl in my opinion. I think I need a good 6mg tobacco juice.
> 
> Top airflow is good, no leaking or whistling on the air holes I use. I prefer the look of the ammit over the siren.



And throat hit wise? I use a 25mg juice so I’m good there but I would like to drop to 18mg without compromising on throat hit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> And throat hit wise? I use a 25mg juice so I’m good there but I would like to drop to 18mg without compromising on throat hit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Is that 25mg normal nicotine juice @Amir?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Is that 25mg normal nicotine juice @Amir?



Yes sir... I need a bit of a mule kick to the throat occasionally 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> Yes sir... I need a bit of a mule kick to the throat occasionally
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Mule kick for the win @Amir !
I have sometimes gone up to 24mg in the past - but have settled on 18mg.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Comrad Juju

Dropped Skyline ... old friend back in action






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I was thinking about the old days and decided to pull out one of my REO to try MTL vaping again. Unfortunately, the REO was corroded at the spot the tube nipple was fixed to the REO... so I took the *BF Hornet RDA* and popped it onto my Voyeur! Wicked the 1mm micro coil with Mavaton X wick and filled the bottle with Red Pill. The flavour is awesome but MTL makes me cough...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Winner @Rob Fisher !
But am so sad to hear about the corroded Reo. 
I wonder why it corroded at that part...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Winner @Rob Fisher !
> But am so sad to hear about the corroded Reo.
> I wonder why it corroded at that part...



Not sure... the nipple was sheared off... not sure if it corrosion or just a weakness because it was as clean as a whistle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

As King Julien from Madagascar says... "Much more better"!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure... the nipple was sheared off... not sure if it corrosion or just a weakness because it was as clean as a whistle.



Thats a boggler!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

Amir said:


> And throat hit wise? I use a 25mg juice so I’m good there but I would like to drop to 18mg without compromising on throat hit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The throat hit is good for me on the last 2 holes on 6mg, how airy is your 25mg Vape.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Rafique said:


> The throat hit is good for me on the last 2 holes on 6mg, how airy is your 25mg Vape.



Really tight... currently using the berserker mini 1.5 rta


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Adding a bit of squonking to the RTA love today!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Christos

Just for @Silver and @JaneDeer.....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Again @Christos !
A dozen on Sunday
Marvellous!

Thanks - now I wish I had one here... they so soft and tasty
Only problem is they disappear in like 2 seconds

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## clydern

Mod for the week until my kodama comes this coming weekend





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Where is mine @Christos ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

RainstormZA said:


> Where is mine @Christos ?


In mah belly

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

*Hadaly *in my hand

Such great flavour for me on this RDA. Restricted lung hit.

Very goooood....

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Silver said:


> *Hadaly *in my hand
> 
> Such great flavour for me on this RDA. Restricted lung hit.
> 
> Very goooood....


Have to agree. Very few atty's can dethrone the Hadaly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Agreed @M.Adhir 
Am very glad I got it when I did (thanks to @Amir) 

Not a big vape and quite restricted - but the flavour is top class

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Silver said:


> Agreed @M.Adhir
> Am very glad I got it when I did (thanks to @Amir)
> 
> Not a big vape and quite restricted - but the flavour is top class



Yeah. They are in my daily carries no matter where I'm travelling.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 156395



Glorious !!!!
Aaarrghhhh - so painful

I dont need another mod
But man, that just looks so nice and I know its good quality
But I really dont need it
But its just so good in blue
Aaaaah, painful....

hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rafique

Amir said:


> Really tight... currently using the berserker mini 1.5 rta
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




If u enjoy the berserker u will enjoy the ammit. I just can't compare the throat hit on 25mg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

A little secret I have been keeping, so don’t tell anyone!! Found the perfect spot for the McFly rda to live.  On the penthouse of my Mini Reo. 0.87ohm 2 mm coil from Superfine MTL wire. Winner!!! Good flavour coming through, cotton must be settling in, and reasonable battery life it would seem.


Was worried after hearing it’s a very tight MTL draw, but on setting no4 enjoying a tight direct lung hit. Just need another tip, that one is very plasticky.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

That is marvellous @Room Fogger !
Looks great
The Reo Mini is such a beaut in the hand

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Time to enjoy this Sunday night
Shout out to @Paul33 for hooking me up with the Ti Flow that I'm rocking in my BB!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Soprono

I’m in love with this colour. Picked up from Cartels this past week didn’t want to bring him to work so soon but the guys at the office are dying to see it!! 






I’ll be added a blue one at month end to the collection thus far. My Red Hex will be turning 3 years old in July and has been the single best vape purchase I have ever made!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

AneesEbrahim said:


> View attachment 156402
> 
> 
> Time to enjoy this Sunday night
> Shout out to @Paul33 for hooking me up with the Ti Flow that I'm rocking in my BB!


Hey dude!

Welcome to our little home away from home here!!

Enjoy the flow

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Soprono said:


> I’m in love with this colour. Picked up from Cartels this past week didn’t want to bring him to work so soon but the guys at the office are dying to see it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll be added a blue one at month end to the collection thus far. My Red Hex will be turning 3 years old in July and has been the single best vape purchase I have ever made!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think a hex needs to be the next mod I buy.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Soprono

Paul33 said:


> I think a hex needs to be the next mod I buy.



In my opinion, they are beyond worth the investment. 

Solid mod that hits super hard. The lifetime warranty is also epic. Makes me feel comfortable knowing any chip issues are covered. The red one as mentioned is going on 3 years (didn't care about the warranty on it and landed up opening it up to expose the board to inspect and clean any juice spills and to my surprise after many-many leaking tanks and there was not a single drop of juice behind there, really conforms to their build quality that. Above all that, it feels super freaking awesome in the hands too.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Red with a new Siam Tip!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Tai

Mtl goodness. 2 epic mtl tanks. Obs Engine Mtl and Hastur mini (with larger single airflow inlet - much more bettererr).

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Waine

Trusty Siren MTL with some lekker salts.





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

Pulled out the old Tornado Hero for my morning office vape. Still not sick of this juice yet.





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RayDeny

Waine said:


> Pulled out the old Tornado Hero for my morning office vape. Still not sick of this juice yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



I have to agree, that is one killer juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daggadewet

Tai said:


> Mtl goodness. 2 epic mtl tanks. Obs Engine Mtl and Hastur mini (with larger single airflow inlet - much more bettererr).
> View attachment 156469



Where did you manage to get your single airflow inlet from? I wish it came packaged with it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Nice new combo.

Mod is on the heavy side






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Solar Storm Green should be in my hand shortly. Just topping up the battery!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst

Dadies little office helpers

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

All lights are green (and so is the mod) and all systems go!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Tai

daggadewet said:


> Where did you manage to get your single airflow inlet from? I wish it came packaged with it


From fasttech bro. Def worth getting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tai

JurgensSt said:


> Nice new combo.
> 
> Mod is on the heavy side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen



@JurgensSt - what mod is this bro?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Tai said:


> @JurgensSt - what mod is this bro?


VK530 from Vsticking

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tai

JurgensSt said:


> VK530 from Vsticking
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


Shot for reply bud, looks great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Tai said:


> Shot for reply bud, looks great


Thanks

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan_G

After work relaxation with my new Shogun mod. Time to fill the tank with my current favourite, custard shoppe - butterscotch. Happy vaping guys!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius

Some things just work 
Add some Morning glory to the mix and you have winner winner

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine

Bedtime vape. Going to drop to 3mg. This tank accentuates the flavour too much...











Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

Waine said:


> Bedtime vape. Going to drop to 3mg. This tank accentuates the flavour too much...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



Been on 2mg myself for a while , tried vaping some 3mg in the FP , almost dropped a lung lol.
Hopefully getting the Beest soon to compare ..... might do a video

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Asad native Vaper

Waine said:


> My favourite RTA of 2018. The Dead Rabbit RTA. The flavour pops so sweetly. I like everything about it. In fact, probably my favourite RTA of my vaping history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Sell me the silver one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

Line up for the day !

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Wismec Sinuous V200

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Cornelius

SAVapeGear said:


> Line up for the day !
> 
> View attachment 156620


Bl1k53m!!!! Very Very nice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

SAVapeGear said:


> Line up for the day !
> 
> View attachment 156620



You want to tell me you vape on all of them during the day ? Damn son you have a problem , a nice problem to have though

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Waine

Asad native Vaper said:


> Sell me the silver one


Lol. The silver ones are rare in my neck of the woods. Wont part with a winning combo.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Weekend starts now. Have some home chores to do. 



But first a rest and a pretty good vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Waine

My office vape today. How foolish I was to overlook, and skip the OMNI SHADOW III RTA after all this time. Even with a single coil, this tank performs superbly.





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Waine

antonherbst said:


> Weekend starts now. Have some home chores to do.
> View attachment 156644
> 
> 
> But first a rest and a pretty good vape


Nothing like lying down, hitting that NETFLIX button, and chilling to a series with a vape.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Waine

Daniel said:


> Been on 2mg myself for a while , tried vaping some 3mg in the FP , almost dropped a lung lol.
> Hopefully getting the Beest soon to compare ..... might do a video


Great stuff, please do a video, I have subscribed to your channel, now that we met over the F...... Pig.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

antonherbst said:


> Weekend starts now. Have some home chores to do.
> View attachment 156644
> 
> 
> But first a rest and a pretty good vape


I feel old, I've never seen a remote with Netflix and Youtube buttons on it... I must admit, I don't even know what Netflix is....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Viper_SA said:


> I feel old, I've never seen a remote with Netflix and Youtube buttons on it... I must admit, I don't even know what Netflix is....



Its like dstv just no adds and full serieses to binge watch. 

But i have switched over to youtube now and jamming to “tomorrowland” loud and clear.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

I went for the burger... but I’ll be back for the wings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Amir said:


> I went for the burger... but I’ll be back for the wings.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My most favorite restaurant that. Love the crazy burgers they have. An as you say not only the wings but all their foods are damn good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## daggadewet

Amir said:


> I went for the burger... but I’ll be back for the wings.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Rocomama's wings are LIFE

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

daggadewet said:


> Rocomama's wings are LIFE



It’s the closest I’ve come to Cheesecake Factory which, for me, is the best wings in the world. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G+3

Viper_SA said:


> I feel old, I've never seen a remote with Netflix and Youtube buttons on it... I must admit, I don't even know what Netflix is....


Google it ....you know what Google is don't you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA

G+3 said:


> Google it ....you know what Google is don't you


lol, yeah I know Google. Is that a normal TV remote or some special DSTV remote? Damn, I feel really old and stupid, hahaha.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## G+3

Viper_SA said:


> lol, yeah I know Google. Is that a normal TV remote or some special DSTV remote? Damn, I feel really old and stupid, hahaha.


It's a smart t.v would you believe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

antonherbst said:


> Weekend starts now. Have some home chores to do.
> View attachment 156644
> 
> 
> But first a rest and a pretty good vape


Now i need that remote

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

G+3 said:


> It's a smart t.v would you believe


Yeah, that concept I get, I also have a SMART TV and can link my tablet display to the TV etc, but those two buttons threw me off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## G+3

Viper_SA said:


> Yeah, that concept I get, I also have a SMART TV and can link my tablet display to the TV etc, but those two buttons threw me off.


Yip it's all getting very technical but I suppose the day is coming when you can connect via WIFI to your mod and change the watts so when you get home it's all warmed up

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Viper_SA said:


> Yeah, that concept I get, I also have a SMART TV and can link my tablet display to the TV etc, but those two buttons threw me off.



All it is, is a smart tv with netflix and youtube pre installed and able to be used on the tv. So i connected it to my home wifi and now i stream most of my entertainement.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Amir said:


> I went for the burger... but I’ll be back for the wings.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hamburger without chips? What type of crime is this? I need to report this to the Chips Police. @Silver @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## UzziTherion

Traffic Check

Limelight + NarCa keeping me company


UV

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## G+3

UzziTherion said:


> Traffic Check
> 
> Limelight + NarCa keeping me company
> 
> 
> UV


Got to love the traffic, 33km/h that's warp speed I tell you hope that squonk is full

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Adephi said:


> Hamburger without chips? What type of crime is this? I need to report this to the Chips Police. @Silver @Rob Fisher



No chips! It's a disgrace! Code Red! Central control this is Alpha Bravo Two Seven requesting SWAT!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> No chips! It's a disgrace! Code Red! Central control this is Alpha Bravo Two Seven requesting SWAT!
> View attachment 156652



I hear you loud and clear Alpha Bravo

This is certainly a code red on the chips front

SWAT is ready and being deployed

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Adephi said:


> Hamburger without chips? What type of crime is this? I need to report this to the Chips Police. @Silver @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 10


----------



## Amir

Adephi said:


> Hamburger without chips? What type of crime is this? I need to report this to the Chips Police. @Silver @Rob Fisher



I’m not a chips guy. I prefer sweet potato fries with rough sea salt if I’m obliged but I much rather prefer wings or onion rings. 

Mochachos fries are the only exception 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger

Christos said:


>


Think he must be allergic to something, look at all the bumps and swelling.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor

weapons of choice.....

the GR1 - love this little RDA, compact, customizable and great flavour

the Entheon (in Hadeon mode) - only recently acquired, late to the party but love love it.

nineteen, nineteen, na, na, na, nineteen !

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## JurgensSt

vicTor said:


> weapons of choice.....
> 
> the GR1 - love this little RDA, compact, customizable and great flavour
> 
> the Entheon (in Hadeon mode) - only recently acquired, late to the party but love love it.
> 
> nineteen, nineteen, na, na, na, nineteen !
> 
> View attachment 156666



GR 1 + Pulse X looks great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Amir said:


> I’m not a chips guy. I prefer sweet potato fries with rough sea salt if I’m obliged but I much rather prefer wings or onion rings.
> 
> Mochachos fries are the only exception
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+500 on the mochachos fries. best ever. theres a joint in fordsburg that comes very pretty close.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

M.Adhir said:


> +500 on the mochachos fries. best ever. theres a joint in fordsburg that comes very pretty close.



You are both mistaken , Garmar in Centurion makes the best "cafe" chips known to man ......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Daniel said:


> You are both mistaken , Garmar in Centurion makes the best "cafe" chips known to man ......


will be sure to add to my visit list when im that side of the river

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Big and small combo today

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Daniel

M.Adhir said:


> will be sure to add to my visit list when im that side of the river



They also make the biggest burger in Pretoria (trust me you won't be ordering chips .....)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mahir



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Solar Storm in my hand but also Baby Choo getting in on the action!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Rob Fisher said:


> Solar Storm in my hand but also Baby Choo getting in on the action!
> View attachment 156704


Cloudy with a chance of Solar Storm



Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Carnival

Yoh... running the Zeus tonight with Loaded Cran Apple, and I have to admit flavour is darn good! 

I’m not getting excited just yet though, still need to test my other juices in the current build I have. Don’t feel like disappointment just yet lol, so Loaded Cran Apple will stay in the Zeus for a while.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## clydern

My baby is back with me. Need a silver gear rta though






Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## M.Adhir

Guess that's the weekend choices sorted.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905

Finally!So happy to have this in my hands!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## UzziTherion

TGIF

Hope my Vape Fam has an awesome weekend



UV

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## Daniel

Testing phase has started ..... not too bad ...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

X marks the spot

The mtl version of this juice is pure bliss





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## dsmerrills

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> X marks the spot
> 
> The mtl version of this juice is pure bliss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


I must admit there are alot of guys on this forum that enjoy the custards! I've tried it a couple times and I just cant get used to it for some reason! But enjoy looks like a nice set up!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> X marks the spot
> 
> The mtl version of this juice is pure bliss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


I find the project X juice a little "Dry". Flavour is good but dry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Christos said:


> I find the project X juice a little "Dry". Flavour is good but dry.


Did u try the mtl or normal 3mg? 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Geekvape Lucid Mod Wid Mysterious Disposable mesh tank
#mofovapes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Did u try the mtl or normal 3mg?
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


normal 3mg.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pod testing again!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Cornelius

Rob Fisher said:


> Pod testing again!
> View attachment 156755


They both look the business!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 156803



Very dapper and elegant!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## AneesEbrahim

I think I've found my ADV to use in the Billet Box

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

How sexy is this

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

SmokeyJoe said:


> How sexy is this
> 
> View attachment 156825


What combo is this ?

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Gear RTA and Wismec Sinuous SW

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cornelius

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 156803



That is insanely beautiful oom Rob

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius

New setup check. Just when you Red Pill can't get any better
Thank you kindly @EZBlend for the awesome deal. Mod is in pristine condition

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Better pic. Sorry my camera on my el chepo phone is el crappo

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

Red pill and Dota






Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JurgensSt

Dead tank morning






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Juan_G

Saturday morning fun






Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Juan_G

She just woke up, hair still wild!





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Juan_G

All dressed up and lots of places to go 





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique

Decided to give the old avo a go, still as good

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Backing team Dvarw again. Forgot how good this tank is. It just needs top fill uplift to be convenient for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Go Broncos!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> Go Broncos!
> View attachment 156886


Gin and tonic?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

SmokeyJoe said:


> Gin and tonic?



Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> Bazinga!


I may not know all the new gear out there, but i know my alcohol

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

clydern said:


> Red pill and Dota
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Last time i played a game on a PC was Leisure Suite Larry

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## clydern

SmokeyJoe said:


> Last time i played a game on a PC was Leisure Suite Larry


. I can't play on console. My hands feel stupid

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 156865
> View attachment 156866



When I said you need a wooden CLZ you went and got a wooden Solar Storm...nice!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Wish everyday was this good

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 156865
> View attachment 156866


Checkmate mod!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Still my favorite mod and the drop solo in dual coil mode just shines on this baby. R200 of pure heat! Love it and I think Craig from @Vapers Corner will agree! Thanks for convincing me to shop this back in 2016 Craigo

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## clydern

Intake is great





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

*Dvarw DL* on the *Minikin
Panama *juice inside

Such awesome flavour from the Dvarw. And the driptip is so comfortable.

Loving this

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Reaver's koble munky.
Smooth vape in this RDA with dual SS plain coils.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

Messing around with temperature control vs wattage modes. Trying out a SS, 4mm ID, 8 wrap, single coil, dual parralel, with the TC mode on the right. I can see the appeal. A clean, cool, crisp vape. 

On the left; Red Pill, diluted to 3mg. On the right; Question mark, 3mg. Happy Saturday, right there...








Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

Rafique said:


> Decided to give the old avo a go, still as good
> 
> View attachment 156877


How is that Ammit MTL performing @Rafique?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Resistance said:


> Reaver's koble munky.
> Smooth vape in this RDA with dual SS plain coils.


Congrats again @Resistance , how are you finding the little squeeze overall. Most underrated mod I know of, and a workhorse of note!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Room Fogger said:


> Congrats again @Resistance , how are you finding the little squeeze overall. Most underrated mod I know of, and a workhorse of note!


All true. A+ or should I say Checkmate.
Off the record...obviously!
We wouldn't want to push up prices now.I need one more!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Resistance said:


> All true. A+ or should I say Checkmate.
> Off the record...obviously!
> We wouldn't want to push up prices now.I need one more!



I have to rebuilt a second one, it’s been stripped but not refinished, now I just need some time to do it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rafique

Waine said:


> How is that Ammit MTL performing @Rafique?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



Im really enjoying it, anything with top airflow is a win for me. Flavour is good. I'm still o the search for a strong 6mg juice or mild 12mg. I also really like the look of the tank

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Amir said:


> Backing team Dvarw again. Forgot how good this tank is. It just needs top fill uplift to be convenient for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Looking tops man

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lidayz

some nice mtl action today.....got bored the other day and sanded down my old rx75.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## SAVapeGear



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

Room Fogger said:


> Congrats again @Resistance , how are you finding the little squeeze overall. Most underrated mod I know of, and a workhorse of note!


The only issue I have is getting the juice bottle out if it's not empty yet ,but I have thoughts in it and will share the idea

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

I 


Room Fogger said:


> I have to rebuilt a second one, it’s been stripped but not refinished, now I just need some time to do it.



I would expect to see a tutorial in the homebrew thread

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Skyline on Hotcig. 

Fruity menthol in the Skyline. Such amazing crisp flavour !!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## clydern

Replay mode making my Sunday a great one





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

I have taken time to practice my wicking on these RTA's which I really enjoy. I lost about half a bottle of juice trying to get the wick right over the past few days. I rose to the challenge, and now I reap the benefits. Not a drop of leaking. Making my Sunday afternoon just that much better.











Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Time for a Sunday afternoon vape

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

clydern said:


> Red pill and Dota
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Wow you guys still playing that game?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Resistance said:


> The only issue I have is getting the juice bottle out if it's not empty yet ,but I have thoughts in it and will share the idea


Grab with nail on each side at the bottom and pull it out, virtually no mess, but it does squonk a bit when you do it. Then put mod on roller towel as the tube drains while you do what you need to do.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

Waine said:


> I have taken time to practice my wicking on these RTA's which I really enjoy. I lost about half a bottle of juice trying to get the wick right over the past few days. I rose to the challenge, and now I reap the benefits. Not a drop of leaking. Making my Sunday afternoon just that much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



SS 24g?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

RainstormZA said:


> Wow you guys still playing that game?


I got about 3500 hours into the game. I can't stop playing now 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

clydern said:


> I got about 3500 hours into the game. I can't stop playing now
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Ever tried HoN?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

RainstormZA said:


> Ever tried HoN?


I haven't. I've have been playing dota and only Dota since 2014 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

clydern said:


> I haven't. I've have been playing dota and only Dota since 2014
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


It's similar, yet design is different. I used to play HON online years ago

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Tuglyf Tugboat DNA250 Lipo with the Zues Dual Coil RTA.
#mofovapes 
Have a Great Monday peeps!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

Resistance said:


> SS 24g?


No, Kantahl, 22g.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Reo/RM2 (my mouth to lung king setup)

With some Sunshine Cured Tobacco from Hurricane Vapor
(Remnants of an old bottle from a long time ago)
Got it from @Paulie ages ago - and got an extra few bottles. But now its pretty much finished 

Man this juice is special. Fabulous tobacco and very strong.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Silver said:


> Reo/RM2 (my mouth to lung king setup)
> 
> With some Sunshine Cured Tobacco from Hurricane Vapor
> (Remnants of an old bottle from a long time ago)
> 
> Man this juice is special. Fabulous tobacco and very strong.




PS - I reviewed this juice in Feb 15 - about 4 years ago. Here's the link:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/hurricane-vapor-juice-reviews.t6916/#post-180859

Still the same. No-nonsense tobacco that comes very close to a cigarette (now a distant memory for me). Strong throat hit and slightly bitter. Glorious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Teal Juma SolarStorm fresh back from Malaysia after having it's 510 fixed and being polished! Haven't even set the wattage or resistance yet!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

My evening MTL vape.





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Devastatingly delicious juice and vividly vibrant in the juggerknot mini 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> Devastatingly delicious juice and vividly vibrant in the juggerknot mini
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What mg strength is that @Amir ?
What wattage and coil if I may ask?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> What mg strength is that @Amir ?
> What wattage and coil if I may ask?



It’s either 2 or 3mg I can’t recall right now. Using a friends Alien coil that I’m testing out. It’s a 2.5mm 7 wrap .5 ohm coil. Fits beautifully across the deck and I’m a stickler for a neat coil. 

The Vape is incredible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Loving this setup 


UV

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Asterix

A bit of Paul’s RY4 before I go back to my usual Red Pill. Polished up my wife’s Minikin with a bit of brasso (thanks @vicTor) before handing it back to her.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

Asterix said:


> View attachment 157122
> 
> 
> A bit of Paul’s RY4 before I go back to my usual Red Pill. Polished up my wife’s Minikin with a bit of brasso (thanks @vicTor) before handing it back to her.



shiny shiny, looking good !!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Still fits into the hand so nicely

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Wobbelzzzz

Keeps me strong through work  This Nutty Cuxtard though!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## nicoh

stopped smoking after 45yrs at the start of jan ,im useing a aspire zelos with a nautilus2 tank and e sense smooth tabacco 18nic loving it off the stinkies nearly a month now sooo chuffed

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 17


----------



## Rob Fisher

My favourite three SolarStorms and favourite limited edition Dvarw DL's operational today!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## nicoh

nicoh said:


> stopped smoking after 45yrs at the start of jan ,im useing a aspire zelos with a nautilus2 tank and e sense smooth tabacco 18nic loving it off the stinkies nearly a month now sooo chuffed


best regards guys finding it easy with your help

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Rewicked for the new juice test.






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

nicoh said:


> stopped smoking after 45yrs at the start of jan ,im useing a aspire zelos with a nautilus2 tank and e sense smooth tabacco 18nic loving it off the stinkies nearly a month now sooo chuffed


Great achievement @nicoh! Congratulations and most welcome to the forum. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## Soprono

Blue Hex arrived today, so super stoked to get that going.






Also my pretty awesome looking build stand so It’s literally in my hand to build the tank quick, thank you Sirs! 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine

1, 2, 3...What else can I say?














Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Waine

Rob Fisher said:


> My favourite three SolarStorms and favourite limited edition Dvarw DL's operational today!
> View attachment 157166


Wow, Rob...You are the "Lion King of Vapers" the RSA, no doubt. In terms of mint quality, and spectacular variety, you top it! Most impressive. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Freshly wicked, now time to enjoy some football!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Today's vaping combo






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## CTRiaan

@JurgensSt how do you find the VSticking?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nicoh

CTRiaan said:


> @JurgensSt how do you find the VSticking?


whats v sticking

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## nicoh

nicoh said:


> whats v sticking


been off the stinkies a month nearly now after 45yrs of 40 a day so i must be doing something right haha

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

nicoh said:


> whats v sticking



It's the mod in my pic ..... The one with the color screen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt

CTRiaan said:


> @JurgensSt how do you find the VSticking?



The feel in the hand heavy, it's a big mod. Weight is the same as the Aegis Legend. It takes some getting use to. 
Chip set is from YIHI, their cheaper chip I think. Took some time playing to get use to the menu.

Long story short ......... It's a nice device

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine

Midweek office vape. Still thoroughly enjoying the TVP, "Fat Pig".









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## nicoh

JurgensSt said:


> It's the mod in my pic ..... The one with the color screen


very very nice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

This is one of thee best mtl tanks on the market..





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## nicoh

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> This is one of thee best mtl tanks on the market..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


cost of the beast buddy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

nicoh said:


> cost of the beast buddy


Full kit is 1150.. 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nicoh

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Full kit is 1150..
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


thats not too bad

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Luxe Nano kit and Voopoo Drag 2 kit
#mofovapes

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Dressing up my BB's with some new panels

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> This is one of thee best mtl tanks on the market..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk



Which tank is that @Irfaan Ebrahim ?
And the mod also ?
Mod looks very interesting and has a LARGE looking fire button. I like!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern

This is my biggest attempt to get off the stinkies..my paranormal won't be getting much use for a while





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## CTRiaan

JurgensSt said:


> The feel in the hand heavy, it's a big mod. Weight is the same as the Aegis Legend. It takes some getting use to.
> Chip set is from YIHI, their cheaper chip I think. Took some time playing to get use to the menu.
> 
> Long story short ......... It's a nice device


I'm used to the DB 2.1 and had a Reuleaux RX300 so the weight won't bother me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

JurgensSt said:


> The feel in the hand heavy, it's a big mod. Weight is the same as the Aegis Legend. It takes some getting use to.
> Chip set is from YIHI, their cheaper chip I think. Took some time playing to get use to the menu.
> 
> Long story short ......... It's a nice device


I have been seeing this mod around. Is it the exact same chipset used in the sx class devices ? If so it seems like a nice budget yihi device

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Silver said:


> Which tank is that @Irfaan Ebrahim ?
> And the mod also ?
> Mod looks very interesting and has a LARGE looking fire button. I like!


It comes as a kit @Silver
The mod is the OBS cube lol.
Tank is the OBS engine MTL.. Brilliant tank, good flavour, top airflow and leak free 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Couldn't sleep so got up and made coffee... updated iTunes... and here I am at 01:34am doing a hand check!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Today's double

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Red going out to the Wimpy today!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Asterix

Rob Fisher said:


> Dani Red going out to the Wimpy today!
> View attachment 157268



Makes sense. I hope you managed to get some sleep...I'm scared you may confuse the Dani with the Wimpy ketchup bottle!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## SAVapeGear

Armor FE with Skyfall

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## SAVapeGear

Billet Box on Duty today

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Juan_G

clydern said:


> This is my biggest attempt to get off the stinkies..my paranormal won't be getting much use for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Get the 0.6ohm coils and some ice monster mangerine guava, open the airflow completely and be amazed! Off the stinkys now for 3 weeks thanks to my breeze 2 and nord.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## clydern

Juan_G said:


> Get the 0.6ohm coils and some ice monster mangerine guava, open the airflow completely and be amazed! Off the stinkys now for 3 weeks thanks to my breeze 2 and nord.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy. Will definitely give it a shot 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juan_G

After a very busy day at work. Very good juice mixed by Sir Vape





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine

Rob Fisher said:


> Couldn't sleep so got up and made coffee... updated iTunes... and here I am at 01:34am doing a hand check!
> View attachment 157256


Nice one Rob. When I wake up in the middle of the night, I reach for my closest rig, and vape myself back to sleep...

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine

Putting this "Topside" through its paces. Ingenious idea, My first use of a 21700 battery. I finally dropped to Red Pill 3mg, instead of 6mg. Now I enjoy it more. Best vaping move I made in a while.





















Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Waine said:


> Nice one Rob. When I wake up in the middle of the night, I reach for my closest rig, and vape myself back to sleep...



I would do the same @Waine except my sweet wife won't allow vaping in the bedroom!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt

New cotton with some breeze 






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Vaporesso Sky Solo Plus and Sourin Air V2 is todays choice

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Vaporesso Sky Solo Plus and Sourin Air V2 is todays choice
> View attachment 157392
> View attachment 157393



Anyone know where we can get the rubber cage for the a bubble glass (as above)?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Anyone know where we can get the rubber cage for the a bubble glass (as above)?


Vaporesso does stock it and it was there skrr tank that it came out with

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Matchy matchy decent setup and awesome flavour from my strawberry lemonade juice by the Coffee Mill

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Christos

vicTor said:


> View attachment 157418


Sending this pic to your wife

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor

Christos said:


> Sending this pic to your wife



that knife set had one for each of us !!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

vicTor said:


> that knife set had one for each of us !!


Your ghost going to come haunt me?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Waine

Happy Friday, everyone!











Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## dsmerrills

Love this juice and pod!





Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## X-Calibre786

Zeus Dual on the Uwell Nunchaku. So nice in the hand.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Geldart39

Enjoying the new gear and juice

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## AneesEbrahim

FIFA19 updates taking forever  Luckily the BB is a good companion to pass the time.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## X-Calibre786

Geldart39 said:


> Enjoying the new gear and juice
> View attachment 157432
> View attachment 157433


Where'd you get that from?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## razzmatazz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Geldart39

X-Calibre786 said:


> Where'd you get that from?


Picked it up from Vapers Corner this afternoon. Website says only equestria had but the kyalami branch had as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Juan_G

Happy Friday everyone!





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

The new addition , Rev-Tech NITRO with the Jugger Mini , the S-Priv will do back-up duty from now on .

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## clydern

I think this might just be the ultimate budget DNA Device. Mind blown !





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Juan_G

clydern said:


> I think this might just be the ultimate budget DNA Device. Mind blown !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


What mod is that?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Juan_G said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Man you stole my idea! 
I saw this mod at sir vape. The stone finish, is it just paint or does it have a stone feel?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern

Juan_G said:


> What mod is that?


That's a hcigar 75D( with DNA 75c chip) I prefer it over my paranormal 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Juan_G

SmokeyJoe said:


> Man you stole my idea!
> I saw this mod at sir vape. The stone finish, is it just paint or does it have a stone feel?


Jip thats where i got it. It has a stone feel to it and its very light, its a good little mod!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juan_G

clydern said:


> That's a hcigar 75D( with DNA 75c chip) I prefer it over my paranormal
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Thank you. Looks very cool!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CTRiaan

Juan_G said:


> What mod is that?


HCigar VT75D. Dual 18650 DNA 75C device.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CTRiaan

CTRiaan said:


> HCigar VT75D. Dual 18650 DNA 75C device.


Sorry, didn't see the answer above before I posted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

vicTor said:


> View attachment 157418



That's a mean looking setup @vicTor !
I can imagine Arnie in Terminator using that - lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

CTRiaan said:


> HCigar VT75D. Dual 18650 DNA 75C device.



Dual batteries for a 75W mod - sounds like it has good battery life?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## clydern

Silver said:


> Dual batteries for a 75W mod - sounds like it has good battery life?


Can be run in single battery mode also. I got the mod today. So I will get back to you on the battery life. I'm currently running my intake rta at 50w

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine

Fun, Fun; all the way...





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Vilaishima

Waine said:


> Fun, Fun; all the way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



I tasted that juice for the first time today. Really, really tasty!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

Sxk Billet Box with some Kiwi-Apple Taffy, bliss...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Mahir

Still one of the best local juices, RDAs and mechs

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CTRiaan

Silver said:


> Dual batteries for a 75W mod - sounds like it has good battery life?


I don't use mine that much, but it is quite good on battery life from what I remember.

Two 30Q's last most of the day and I like a warmish vape.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Super milk to smooth the hangover





Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Gringo

A milky morning...

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## clydern

Saturday early morning work





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

Vilaishima said:


> I tasted that juice for the first time today. Really, really tasty!


I agree. Day 2 using this juice and I am sold on it. It's not just your usual "in your face" burst of orange. Instead there is a well balanced melody of citrus, and the sophistication of other fruits with a smooth dash of cool.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Waine

Gringo said:


> A milky morning...
> View attachment 157471


That mod looks great @Gringo

What is it?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine

I bought this "clone" about 2 years ago. I wish I had bought the original back then, to add to my collection.








Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Beautiful day out in Durbs today!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Gringo

Waine said:


> That mod looks great @Gringo
> 
> What is it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Thanks Wayne.. its the SL Class

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

Happy to report new growth after the hectic fire.
Squeeze the flavour!!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Skyline came out to play today! Still an outstanding flavour tank!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## elvin119

Got the Gear RTA. Awesome device.
Can the center pin be changed to a squonk pin to go with the Pulse Bf? 





Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500

Citadel on the Sub Monkey, thanks to @Christos

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## CTRiaan

elvin119 said:


> Got the Gear RTA. Awesome device.
> Can the center pin be changed to a squonk pin to go with the Pulse Bf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


No, you would be squonking into the bottom air flow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## elvin119

CTRiaan said:


> No, you would be squonking into the bottom air flow.


Thank you 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Aqua Master RTA on the Luxotic NC V3

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan

Asmodus X Ultroner Thor DNA75c

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Quano

veecee said:


> I know of a juice called cherry Berry which is delicious. Made by Mojoe Vapes, Northcliff. I thoroughly enjoyed it, and could vape it all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


Plz share mr mojo number

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

This is what it should have been, now even the old peeps can read the settings


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Sunday Funday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## baksteen8168

A buddy (and whomever owned this poor mod before him) put this Rage through Hell... Mod was not firing, showing errors like check battery, battery imbalance, battery 1 low, etc. I traded him one of my Tupperware mods and proceeded to strip the mod to do some fault finding. Cleaned some juice off the board and re-soldered some loose contacts. Seems to be working fine now, so score for me. 

There's quite a lot of paint chips on the back and on the battery door. Will probably look at some fancy vinyl to cover her up and to make her pretty again.







Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Flava



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## JurgensSt

When there is Rugby and T20 Cricket to watch.

Making sure I don't have to move






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Resistance

Underated!
Understated!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## X-Calibre786

Zeus Dual on Uwell Nunchaku. Replaced the standard bubble glass with the included straight glass on the Zeus.

On a related note, I'd like opinions on which way it looks better at the poll here

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Waine

GerritVisagie said:


> This is what it should have been, now even the old peeps can read the settings
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi there @GerritVisagie

How much do you enjoy the OMNI? 

I have four, which I had to practice my wicking skills on, for over a week. I think I have finally waxed it.

Now I must just find some nice drip tips, like yours in the photo.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine

When OCD kicks in.....Two is always better than one. This Topside is by far the best squonk mod I have bought so far.





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan

X-Calibre786 said:


> Zeus Dual on Uwell Nunchaku. Replaced the standard bubble glass with the included straight glass on the Zeus.
> 
> On a related note, I'd like opinions on which way it looks better at the poll here
> 
> View attachment 157562



Cool setup bro. I've got something similar in use. IJOY Saber stick with QP designs juggerknot RTA

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## X-Calibre786

Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan said:


> Cool setup bro. I've got something similar in use. IJOY Saber stick with QP designs juggerknot RTA
> 
> View attachment 157565


Very nice

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> Sunday Funday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Very classy @Amir
And nice photo!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Waine said:


> Hi there @GerritVisagie
> 
> How much do you enjoy the OMNI?
> 
> I have four, which I had to practice my wicking skills on, for over a week. I think I have finally waxed it.
> 
> Now I must just find some nice drip tips, like yours in the photo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



I tell you what, Big Guy has been comparing everything to the Omni, and i see why, my gear now sits in the bag!
I havent come across another rta that beats it for flavour. Gear and Reload come close, real close but omni is King for me, for now!

Ja, wicking it is tricky, but big guy’s youtube video helped a lot

Oh the driptip is a recoil tip by DHD, all you do is pop the orings off, give it a wrap or two with some thread tape, pop orings back on and boom baby, it fits

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee

Quano said:


> Plz share mr mojo number



PM on its way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee

Amir said:


> Sunday Funday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh snap!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Quano

My handcheck

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Very classy @Amir
> And nice photo!



Thank you @Silver. I'm really enjoying the revival of the Dvarw and the Armour Pro is a nifty lil mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Monday Hand Check!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JaneDeer

Christos said:


> Just for @Silver and @JaneDeer.....
> View attachment 156388


 Made me think of you two!
@Christos @Silver

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## JurgensSt

Found the Tesla in a small shop. 







Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Some after lunch MTL goodness 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

Thanks to the Irish...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jp1905

My view earlier today,and my home for the next week.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

A few things in my hand right now because I'm packing for a Midlands 37th Anniversary trip for Anthea and myself. Catch you all again on Thursday night! No toolkit packed... just a few mods, batteries and some Dvarw's ready, coiled, wicked and ready for juice!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

Rob Fisher said:


> A few things in my hand right now because I'm packing for a Midlands 37th Anniversary trip for Anthea and myself. Catch you all again on Thursday night! No toolkit packed... just a few mods, batteries and some Dvarw's ready, coiled, wicked and ready for juice!
> View attachment 157602



don't forget the blue pill !!

just kidding, congrats on your anniversary and wishing you many many more

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique

Amir said:


> Some after lunch MTL goodness
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




How you finding the Ammit and what coil you using

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

Rafique said:


> How you finding the Ammit and what coil you using



Simple 26G SS 8 wraps spaced on a 3mm bit. Comes in just under 0.6ohm... Flavor is great, adjustable airflow allows a very personalized vape experience. Getting a bit of juice in my mouth though so I suspect the wicking to be incorrect... Looks like a possible winner of a tank if I can dial it in properly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Taking it to a Classic!!!
Geekvape Ammit V2 on Sigelei Vcigo Semi Mech
#mofovapes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gringo

Two is better than one...
2 x 26650 modd and 2 x Juggerknot mini's
With a splash of milk 
Now im not just a Vaper... im a Funky Vaper !!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Gringo

I think Gunmetal Juggerknot looks better than the Black and Stainless Juggerknots.. what your thoughts ?
Decisions,decisions... 
I got the black one on the SBody and the Stainless on my SL Class... but can always swap it around.. your opinion will help

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Pico Squeeze 2, got this afternoon

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Rafique

Gringo said:


> View attachment 157656
> I think Gunmetal Juggerknot looks better than the Black and Stainless Juggerknots.. what your thoughts ?
> Decisions,decisions...
> I got the black one on the SBody and the Stainless on my SL Class... but can always swap it around.. your opinion will help




The gunmetal looks the best but in my opinion the silver would look better on that particular mod

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## NankeS

Ruthless Coffee Tobacco is GOLD.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NankeS

Juan_G said:


> After a very busy day at work. Very good juice mixed by Sir Vape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Bought it as well, for me it tastes spicy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine

Besides the Camo....A fantastic set up...





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Tobacco vape on the desk this morning...

It's actually a 18mg plain base with a bit of Havana Nightz from @Naeemhoosen and some menthol 

Glorious flavour and nice strong throat hit for me

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

Office line up for today. Man, I have developed a newfound enjoyment of Stainless wire with temperature control. The two Yi Hi SX on the left allow for the best temp control I have found on my mods. The V-Sticking in camo is a fantastic mod, all round. It's so good, I dont even mind the unpopular Camo paint job, which is better than some demonic paint jobs I have seen of late.





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Great lineup @Waine 

Nice choices you have there - pick up and vape whatever you feel like at the moment

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CaliGuy

Durban Vibes, Dvarw MTL and Resin Pico doing the honours

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## CTRiaan

CaliGuy said:


> Durban Vibes, Dvarw MTL doing the honours
> View attachment 157716


I stopped drinking almost 4 years ago, but that looks really good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Project X MTL 12mg Nutty Custard...Yummy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy

CTRiaan said:


> I stopped drinking almost 4 years ago, but that looks really good.



Dvarw MTL still my favourite setup, its not so much about flavour but more about vape quility. It’s just ticks all the boxes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CTRiaan

CaliGuy said:


> Dvarw MTL still my favourite setup, its not so much about flavour but more about vape quility. It’s just ticks all the boxes!


Yeah, and the cold beer looks good too

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sash

Obs Cube with Beserker mtl mini


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## CeeJay

So this morning during nightshift I installed a 0.7ohm single coil in the skyline. I've always vaped fruity with ice type juice in this specific RTA. I decided to try some TKO Me Time that I've had laying around. I'm genuinely impressed. Still manages to be a warmer vape yet full of flavour. Really impressed. Looks good on a mech eh?

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## McGeezy21

Hits like a train! I’m beyond impressed

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## clydern

Literally been struggling for a solid week to wick this thing because I was always so scared of the wicks being so short. FINALLY got it dialed in and man oh man I'm falling in love with it .





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Waine

This squonk set up is like a mini symphony...All three working together to produce a beautiful harmonius melody. I suspect it may have something to do with my stainless steel-only-wire-project/experiment.

This juice just dazzles me, honestly. I never fancied orange in juice, but this is cool citrus on a whole new level.

It's funny, in three years of vaping, I never bought one product designed by MikeVapes, as much as I like the guy. (I have bought lots!)

A great little 24mm, essentially, 22mm, single coil RDA -- right up my alley. I enjoy good single coil atomizers. The Recurve? Is amazing. 

And this is my last RDA...ever...








Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Juan_G

Not sure where to post this but I am 1 month stinky free today!!! Whoop whoop!!!





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 8


----------



## Norman Anderson

Today is the day,
Squid Industries Double Barrell with Medusa Rdta with set of N80 Fused Clapton Wire and delicious Brand Name Pool Side

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JurgensSt

Thursday Breeze






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

Juan_G said:


> Not sure where to post this but I am 1 month stinky free today!!! Whoop whoop!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Well done @Juan_G

You can be proud of yourself. One more ex smoker to join the vaping movement, is another social victory. Keep up your great personal achievement. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Trevz88

Vaporesso tarot baby
Dead rabbit rta
Exotica strawberry surreal

Awesome juice and flavour for the price of R120 (120ml) enjoying it. Good value for money.





Sent from my G3221 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Sash

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 157764
> View attachment 157765


Sir Chowsalot, my kinda guy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Norman Anderson said:


> Today is the day,
> Squid Industries Double Barrell with Medusa Rdta with set of N80 Fused Clapton Wire and delicious Brand Name Pool Side
> View attachment 157739


That Medusa RDTA is too good for its price! I’ve been using it for a week and I’m thoroughly enjoying it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Norman Anderson

Grand Guru said:


> That Medusa RDTA is too good for its price! I’ve been using it for a week and I’m thoroughly enjoying it.


My Medusa is one of the first, sold plenty of my other tanks, drippers and Rdta's, but never my Medusa. for me it is a piece of gold. Just love it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Feeling Nostalgic.
Its the Return of the MECH!!!
Ystar Beethoven Dual Coil RTA on the Geekvape Mech Pro and The Wismec Sinuous Solo

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Spongebob

In my hand is something called a Joyetech Magic Atopackwhich is basically a Cue on steroidsseeing that it can be refilled AND re-wickedand it uses a mesh strip as a coil

This, together with nic salts RY4, and Lots of help from above, is the reason why i now smoke 3 stinkies a day as opposed to 20 soon to be totally stinky free.... 

For those that like pod systems, check it out.... You won't be sorry 






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

First of the new Dvarw's went out tonight to a fishing meeting!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Armoured Juggerknot






Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Waine

"Bed time #vape"...glorious! Juice? = ;














Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing the new Steam Tuners top fill for the Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

22ml of juice in one hand...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

Christos said:


> 22ml of juice in one hand...
> View attachment 157823



polý oraía !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G

JurgensSt said:


> Armoured Juggerknot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from the small screen


@JurgensSt Is the Juggerknot really as good as the reviews makes it out to be? Got this in my cart right now but still a but unsure if i should get it or not?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Juan_G said:


> @JurgensSt Is the Juggerknot really as good as the reviews makes it out to be? Got this in my cart right now but still a but unsure if i should get it or not?


It is as good as they say.
I'm planning of getting a second one

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## CaliGuy

JurgensSt said:


> It is as good as they say.
> I'm planning of getting a second one
> 
> Send from the small screen



It is a seriously good single coil tank, puts most of my RDA’s to shame “true story” bar the Wotofo Profile RDA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Elmien



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## clydern

vicTor said:


> View attachment 157841


How's the RDA buddy ? Do the ultem inserts serve a purpose or is it a gimmick? 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

clydern said:


> How's the RDA buddy ? Do the ultem inserts serve a purpose or is it a gimmick?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



I'm quite impressed with the Pulse V2 RDA, beats Recurve in my opinion, so smooth, can't put it down

I'm a single coil guy so have only used the insert for a single coil build and the idea definitely works

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## clydern

vicTor said:


> I'm quite impressed with the Pulse V2 RDA, beats Recurve in my opinion, so smooth, can't put it down
> 
> I'm a single coil guy so have only used the insert for a single coil build and the idea definitely works


Will definitely give it a try then

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MRHarris1

Two soldiers at work. Light and compact. Especially when I'm traveling which is very frequent.





Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Colourful soldiers too @MRHarris1 

They look very nice !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan_G

JurgensSt said:


> It is as good as they say.
> I'm planning of getting a second one
> 
> Send from the small screen


Thank you then i will have to get it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan_G

Spongebob said:


> In my hand is something called a Joyetech Magic Atopackwhich is basically a Cue on steroidsseeing that it can be refilled AND re-wickedand it uses a mesh strip as a coil
> 
> This, together with nic salts RY4, and Lots of help from above, is the reason why i now smoke 3 stinkies a day as opposed to 20 soon to be totally stinky free....
> 
> For those that like pod systems, check it out.... You won't be sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


@Spongebob Where did you get this? Looks like a awesome pod device if you google it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob

Juan_G said:


> @Spongebob Where did you get this? Looks like a awesome pod device if you google it.


At a vape shop in Klerksdorp, really is that awesome 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

My Dvarw found a decent partner finally! Will be getting a matching drop tip on my way home

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Man o man, just love the Gear RTA

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SmokeyJoe

MRHarris1 said:


> Two soldiers at work. Light and compact. Especially when I'm traveling which is very frequent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I really hope someone brings in these mods in other colours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MRHarris1

SmokeyJoe said:


> I really hope someone brings in these mods in other colours


I need a bit more colour in my life, all my mods are normally black

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 157887



finally, a black dwarv !

looks good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Steam Tuners cap test... the secret is to really tighten the cap!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Waine

Christos said:


> 22ml of juice in one hand...
> View attachment 157823


Very nice Christos. Vaping just works better in pairs. Two is better than one.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> My Dvarw found a decent partner finally! Will be getting a matching drop tip on my way home
> View attachment 157879



That Mirage looks amazing in the blue colour @Grand Guru 
Awesome setup you have there!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

The juggeraknot, 12 hours later and already on my 4th tank. It says it all!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JurgensSt

Grand Guru said:


> The juggeraknot, 12 hours later and already on my 4th tank. It says it all!
> View attachment 157954


Great combo






Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Gave Red Pill, given to me by @Rob Fisher, another chance in my Pico Squeeze 2 and this setup definitely rocks the menthol juices. I think I'm hooked now.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Post lunch hand check

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## McGeezy21

Matchy-Matchy!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## X-Calibre786

So I got a black nunchaku to better match the gunmetal Zeus. Now I need a blue atomiser to go with the blue nunchaku.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## clydern

.






Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor

getting ready for Zambia

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Juan_G

Im getting "there was a problem uploading your file" so ill just tell you whats in my hand right now, my shogun and dead rabbit rta

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

McGeezy21 said:


> Hits like a train! I’m beyond impressed
> View attachment 157726


Nothing beats a good setup, and you have one. Mine below!


Double the enjoyment in one hand!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 5


----------



## JurgensSt

Room Fogger said:


> Nothing beats a good setup, and you have one. Mine below!
> View attachment 158017
> 
> Double the enjoyment in one hand!


Dibs on the silver and black one if it needs a new home 

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine

Loving this Yi Hi, Vsticking so much. The different settings options are amazing. Trying the DR with a SS single coil. Very nice vape.





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Red, Engraved Dvarw, Baby Choo and a new Siam Tip for a change!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JurgensSt

The Wismec twins 





Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Juan_G

JurgensSt said:


> The Wismec twins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from the small screen


@JurgensSt How do you vape 60 & 70w without a LOT of spitback? 45w and mine spits like crazy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Juan_G said:


> @JurgensSt How do you vape 60 & 70w without a LOT of spitback? 45w and mine spits like crazy!


Both tanks are running 2.5 ID Fused Clapton's from Coilology. With tight fitting cotton (Bacon V2)

Build are very close in ohm's but the juice are dessert (70w) and fruit(60w).

Pyro and OBS coils are cut at 5mm.

This works for me and not spit back

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juan_G

JurgensSt said:


> Both tanks are running 2.5 ID Fused Clapton's from Coilology. With tight fitting cotton (Bacon V2)
> 
> Build are very close in ohm's but the juice are dessert (70w) and fruit(60w).
> 
> Pyro and OBS coils are cut at 5mm.
> 
> This works for me and not spit back
> 
> Send from the small screen


So i might have to try 2.5mm, all i have is 3mm. I always make my cotton tight fitting but it still spits. 

Was thinking to try and bent my coils away from each other, like to the edge of the deck, currently almost touching each other and sitting VERY low on the posts. Thats with my dead rabbit rta.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Only difference between my Dead Rabbit RTA build and Pyro is the ID of the coils.



Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juan_G

JurgensSt said:


> Only difference between my Dead Rabbit RTA build and Pyro is the ID of the coils.
> 
> 
> 
> Send from the small screen


Thank you! Dont know if im asking al of this in the right thread but how do you place your coils in the DR and what wattage?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

vicTor said:


> getting ready for Zambia
> 
> View attachment 158012



Have said it before but will say it again. This is such a mean looking machine @vicTor !

Safe travels

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Juan_G said:


> Thank you! Dont know if im asking al of this in the right thread but how do you place your coils in the DR and what wattage?


I use 3 ID Aliens. Coils are about 1mm from the deck and 3mm apart in the middle.

Build comes out around .17ohm and I'm vaping at 70w

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G

JurgensSt said:


> I use 3 ID Aliens. Coils are about 1mm from the deck and 3mm apart in the middle.
> 
> Build comes out around .17ohm and I'm vaping at 70w
> 
> Send from the small screen


Thank you so much, I will try that. Got 2 aliens here that I will use. Mine is bit higher of the posts and closer togheter. Still blows my mind how your vaping at those wattages lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Juan_G said:


> Thank you so much, I will try that. Got 2 aliens here that I will use. Mine is bit higher of the posts and closer togheter. Still blows my mind how your vaping at those wattages lol


I have a .11 build I'm vaping at 90w 

Never said I'm the smartest peanut in the packet. 



Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G

JurgensSt said:


> I have a .11 build I'm vaping at 90w
> 
> Never said I'm the smartest peanut in the packet.
> 
> 
> 
> Send from the small screen


Mouth and lungs of steel I see! 

Just tried 60w with my .15 on the dead rabbit rta and its not so bad anymore, maybe I did something right when I rewicked yesterday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

*Ah man you know when you pick up your vape and it's just awesome.* 

Firing perfectly , oodles of flavour. Just right.

*Billet Box / Exocet* with a lovely fruity menthol. What a great vape!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Silver said:


> *Ah man you know when you pick up your vape and it's just awesome.*
> 
> Firing perfectly , oodles of flavour. Just right.
> 
> *Billet Box / Exocet* with a lovely fruity menthol. What a great vape!


Beautiful 

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

JurgensSt said:


> Dibs on the silver and black one if it needs a new home
> 
> Send from the small screen


Not in a hurry I can tell you. Have a brass and black one still in its box if ever you feel the need.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amboyna Solar Storm, Golden Dvarw DL, new coil, fresh wick and a freshly opened bottle of Red Pill!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Cornelius

Rob Fisher said:


> Amboyna Solar Storm, Golden Dvarw DL, new coil, fresh wick and a freshly opened bottle of Red Pill!
> View attachment 158055



This haunts my dreams! I thought the ultimate would be the Nugget BB, but this !!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny

Rob Fisher said:


> Amboyna Solar Storm, Golden Dvarw DL, new coil, fresh wick and a freshly opened bottle of Red Pill!
> View attachment 158055



Out of all your setups this one is the most classy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My hands are on the steering wheel.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mahir



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

It's a VCT kinda day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M.Adhir

It's a prep for the loadshedding kinda afternoon

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## JB1987

Some good (damn good) wine with my favourite setup by gaslight during loadshedding.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## clydern

Great mango juice in






Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

JB1987 said:


> Some good (damn good) wine with my favourite setup by gaslight during loadshedding.
> 
> View attachment 158098


Ooh, I love a good Cabernet Franc. Scarce though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987

Andre said:


> Ooh, I love a good Cabernet Franc. Scarce though.



I order some wines from a company that deals in export only SA wines, I can send you the details if you like. Some amazing selections and decently priced as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Travel companions

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## ShamZ

Juan_G said:


> Im getting "there was a problem uploading your file" so ill just tell you whats in my hand right now, my shogun and dead rabbit rta


I read my Shotgun and a dead rabbit... lol! Need sleep

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Thank you Eishkom









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Thank you Eishkom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dont know if its good or bad news, but with that rusted gas bottle you have a much better chance of dying in a gas bottle explosion, than with a vape battery exploding

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

GeekVape Kensai ON THE Vaporesso Polar and the Wismec Sinuous Solo
#mofovapes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juan_G

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Thank you Eishkom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Atleast they still giving us enough time to charge our batteries

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asterix

14 months ago I never battled or had to search for a lighter for either candles, braais or the cadac! The only con of not smoking!

Reactions: Like 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## clydern

Only word to describe the flavour off of this rta is disrespectful. MAN IT'S GOOD





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Christos

Finally got a chance to wick something.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Dont know if its good or bad news, but with that rusted gas bottle you have a much better chance of dying in a gas bottle explosion, than with a vape battery exploding



I'll address it with the landlord. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Juan_G said:


> Atleast they still giving us enough time to charge our batteries



 I lived in Nigeria where what we are experiencing here is SA, looks like a minor inconvenience / irritation only. Hence I always had multiple backup measures. I therefor returned to SA last year with multiple plan Bs: power banks, tons of vaping batteries, rechargeable lights, etc. 

So between gas/braaing and all the options above, Eishkom cannot interfere much with my vaping & eating


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Asterix said:


> View attachment 158162
> 
> 
> 14 months ago I never battled or had to search for a lighter for either candles, braais or the cadac! The only con of not smoking!



So true - I was the goto guy at all braais for a lighter. Now I am only the goto guy for the red wine 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Jp1905



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 10


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## vicTor

Jp1905 said:


> View attachment 158226



wow !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Geekvape Ammit 25 Single Coil RTA in the Coilart Dpro and Vaporesso Renova Zero 
#mofovapes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Waine

The "Topside Twins"





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## RayDeny

Jp1905 said:


> View attachment 158226




Awesome combo, now you need the clear cap from ESG to make it all matchy match.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Saintjie



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

#Crushin 





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Today's Combo

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Drynochmorfin

Has anyone tried this new mode already? Ran into it yesterday and want to try it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

All blacked out today.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Wobbelzzzz

Today's combo with some VS One Shot Golden Custard with a little TFA Turkish Tobacco

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru

I really like the ergonomic feel of this mod!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## McGeezy21



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac

Right hand: PC Mouse.

Left hand: Glass of Jack Daniels Tennessee Honey straight up

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Some coffee on a rainy night






Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## SinnerG

Sorry. Eskom.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

These @smilelykumeenit coils bring my atty’s to life like never before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Best R450 ever spent

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Rafique

Amir said:


> These @smilelykumeenit coils bring my atty’s to life like never before.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Those are perfect combos, hows the battery life on the Armour. I was going to get one but have been seen guys selling them so quickly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Amir

Rafique said:


> Those are perfect combos, hows the battery life on the Armour. I was going to get one but have been seen guys selling them so quickly.



I’m finding it pretty decent compared to my 18650 mods that I was very happy with. I get 2-3 tanks full on a single 20700. Running .35/.38 ohm cool at 30W. 

As for the mod itself I’m in love with the form factor. It’s tiny and it packs a punch. Charges quick enough and it’s really light. Buttons have no issues and there are no accidental or misfires with the large screen button. Kinda like the mini version of the alien that I enjoyed so much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

The crown jewel of my arsenal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Teal Juma Solar Storm and White Dvarw and some freshly opened Red Pill straight out of the fridge!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## MRHarris1

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 158386
> 
> Best R450 ever spent


@SmokeyJoe where did you get it from?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

MRHarris1 said:


> @SmokeyJoe where did you get it from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Vaperite sells them 

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MRHarris1

JurgensSt said:


> Vaperite sells them
> 
> Send from the small screen


@JurgensSt thanks. I already ordered a black one from overseas. Was hoping that they may have some of the other colours.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 158386
> 
> Best R450 ever spent


You got it!!!

Happy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Paul33 said:


> You got it!!!
> 
> Happy?


Very. Im actually very impressed with the quality for such a low price

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Paul33 said:


> You got it!!!
> 
> Happy?


Its also one of the most comfortable mods ive ever held in my hand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan_G

Rob Fisher said:


> Teal Juma Solar Storm and White Dvarw and some freshly opened Red Pill straight out of the fridge!
> View attachment 158396


Its just beautiful!!
Do you keep any and all juice in the fridge?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan_G

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 158386
> 
> Best R450 ever spent


Hey! What mod is this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

SmokeyJoe said:


> Its also one of the most comfortable mods ive ever had in my hand


Does it have magnets on the battery door?

What size atties can you fit on there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Juan_G said:


> Hey! What mod is this?


It’s the baby puma

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Juan_G said:


> Hey! What mod is this?


Vapor Storm Baby Puma

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

MRHarris1 said:


> @SmokeyJoe where did you get it from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Vaperite bud. Vapeguy will also have the blue one in stock in a week or so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

SmokeyJoe said:


> Vapor Storm Baby Puma


Looks like the Eco. The unrelated version

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan_G

With some Rogue juice, yum yum






Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt

After seeing the baby puma, I had to go get my eco





Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Paul33 said:


> Does it have magnets on the battery door?
> 
> What size atties can you fit on there?


Yes it has magnets
I have the gear rta on there and it sits flush. So anything bigger will overhang

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

SmokeyJoe said:


> Yes it has magnets
> I have the gear rta on there and it sits flush. So anything bigger will overhang


Yay for magnets 

I’ll probably put the dead rabbit sq or the profile on top so should be good. Thanks @SmokeyJoe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Juan_G said:


> Its just beautiful!!
> Do you keep any and all juice in the fridge?



No @Juan_G just Red Pill because I prefer it fresh and unsteeped!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> #Crushin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk



Great photo @Irfaan Ebrahim

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> The crown jewel of my arsenal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is gorgeous @Amir !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny

Amir said:


> The crown jewel of my arsenal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Amir that is a beautiful mod, every thing just works so well together.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> That is gorgeous @Amir !



Thank you. It’s my pride and joy. Like a bow tie to a groom or a sword to a warrior. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

RayDeny said:


> @Amir that is a beautiful mod, every thing just works so well together.



Thank you... I will be sure to tell her you said so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

...even if we're just dancing in the dark

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Juan_G

No fish was harmed during the couple of seconds it took to take this photo and the fishy was safely released back in the sea.






Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Gringo

Yip... another "tuff" day in Durban

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver

Wow @Gringo !
Those look very serious!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Asterix

Love that set-up @Grand Guru 

I thought my Mirage would only be used at home, so it does not to get scratched when out-and-about, but I can’t put the thing down. Every draw is consistent and smooth.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Gringo said:


> Yip... another "tuff" day in Durban
> View attachment 158423


It’s a terrible life in Durbs I tell you

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

Old faithful

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Sunday morning breakfast juice 






Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

...they grow up so fast

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Amir

Work can be fun too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## wazarmoto

Apex check





Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> Work can be fun too



OK @Amir I could come out of retirement for that kind of work. What do you do?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> OK @Amir I could come out of retirement for that kind of work. What do you do?



Co-own a travel agency. Had a meeting in Durban this morning near the beach so I seized the opportunity and went for a refreshing stroll down the pier. I would’ve jumped in too if it was a bit less windy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mark Todd was playing with his Custom Classic so I pulled mine out to play with... I can't get back into Squonking so the CC got cleaned and went back into the display cabinet and I reached for a Dani Mini with a Dvarw DL on it!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## wazarmoto

Rob Fisher said:


> OK @Amir I could come out of retirement for that kind of work. What do you do?


He's professionally retired 

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

wazarmoto said:


> He's professionally retired
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L09 using Tapatalk



You laugh but I’m actually just taking a stroll in Rob’s backyard right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> You laugh but I’m actually just taking a stroll in Rob’s backyard right now



@Amir you need to come a little more inland because my backyard is more the Winston Park and Hillcrest area... I don't often go down the hill to Durban... people drive like idiots and cruising around Durban gets my blood pressure way up. And then added to the fact that the temp down in Durbs is 5-6 degrees more than my kennel along with 100% humidity...

Reactions: Like 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## NankeS

Always...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan_G

Rewicked and enjoying some guava coconut





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NankeS

Rob Fisher said:


> Teal Juma Solar Storm and White Dvarw and some freshly opened Red Pill straight out of the fridge!
> View attachment 158396


Never tried “Red Pill” before, people do seem to like it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> @Amir you need to come a little more inland because my backyard is more the Winston Park and Hillcrest area... I don't often go down the hill to Durban... people drive like idiots and cruising around Durban gets my blood pressure way up. And then added to the fact that the temp down in Durbs is 5-6 degrees more than my kennel along with 100% humidity...
> View attachment 158460



I hope I’m not one of the idiot drivers cruising around haha. The ride of the toureg should make the drive a whole lot more bearable though. Besides, us city boys will be drawn to the beach like moths to a flame. It’s the place where power meets serenity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Last round before the flight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Looks great and comfortable in the hand @Amir
Safe travels

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Looks great and comfortable in the hand @Amir
> Safe travels



I really enjoy these mods. I have two of em and they fit side by side comfortably in my pocket. Light enough too that you don’t really notice the weight of carrying two of em. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> The ride of the Toureg should make the drive a whole lot more bearable though.



Oh, it so does @Amir! Especially when I need to pull away from morons!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jessica-ann

VooPoo Mojo






Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh, it so does @Amir! Especially when I need to pull away from morons!



One day when I’m big and I too need to pull away from morons... I will own that car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 158386
> 
> Best R450 ever spent


Is it really honestly worth it, can’t make up my mind?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Gooing to be some clouds around compliments of @vicTor , this Recurve is great! Smoothest draw I have ever had and I can actually DL as my mouth seals on the tip because of the curved shape. Thanks again bud. Running same VK Prime Passionate @Gizmo .

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Blue currently in the hand but Dani Red will take over shortly...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## lesvaches

Jessica-ann said:


> VooPoo Mojo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk


just don’t loose it or you’ll be running around all like “i’ve lost my mojo!”

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Jessica-ann

lesvaches said:


> just don’t loose it or you’ll be running around all like “i’ve lost my mojo!”


Hahaha true

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Ready to start the day

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> Gooing to be some clouds around compliments of @vicTor , this Recurve is great! Smoothest draw I have ever had and I can actually DL as my mouth seals on the tip because of the curved shape. Thanks again bud. Running same VK Prime Passionate @Gizmo .
> View attachment 158491



wow, looks good !

enjoy enjoy enjoy

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

I'm digging these little pocket rockets these days for out and about .....

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

My favourite mods!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## CaliGuy

Daniel said:


> I'm digging these little pocket rockets these days for out and about .....
> 
> View attachment 158517



Pocket Rockets for the win @Daniel

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Grand Guru said:


> My favourite mods!
> View attachment 158525








Mine too... dressed in my favorite attys as well. The firmware upgrade came as a godsend. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Amir said:


> Mine too... dressed in my favorite attys as well. The firmware upgrade came as a godsend.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Two little pieces of sexiness! I want the blue one and I’m done buying mods for this year  (can’t promise though)

Reactions: Like 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Amir

Grand Guru said:


> Two little pieces of sexiness! I want the blue one and I’m done buying mods for this year  (can’t promise though)



I think I’ll do same. Except I may need the blue/red one for the Mrs and maybe the silver one as a back up... but then I might as well just get the green one to complete the set right? Although I might run short of attys to put on them so maybe I’ll need a couple of those too... perhaps some exotic coils to run them with... and maybe a bottle or 30 of new juices to try out. I suppose I might as well just add a few more 21700 batteries to the cart with some cotton too.... 

And so are the days of our live s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Everyone is posting pics of their Armor Pro's! I only have one!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Room Fogger said:


> Gooing to be some clouds around compliments of @vicTor , this Recurve is great! Smoothest draw I have ever had and I can actually DL as my mouth seals on the tip because of the curved shape. Thanks again bud. Running same VK Prime Passionate @Gizmo .
> View attachment 158491



Know what you mean about the tip fitting right @Room Fogger 

By the way, how's the Passionate? I have a bottle but havent tried it yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Dani Blue currently in the hand but Dani Red will take over shortly...
> View attachment 158493



Colour coded with the Red Pill and the pictures of the blue pills !
Awesome mods those @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> I think I’ll do same. Except I may need the blue/red one for the Mrs and maybe the silver one as a back up... but then I might as well just get the green one to complete the set right? Although I might run short of attys to put on them so maybe I’ll need a couple of those too... perhaps some exotic coils to run them with... and maybe a bottle or 30 of new juices to try out. I suppose I might as well just add a few more 21700 batteries to the cart with some cotton too....
> 
> And so are the days of our live s
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So true, so true @Amir - days of our lives as a vaper. May as well get this and then may as well get that. Never ends. Sigh...

@Grand Guru and @Amir
Your armour pro mods look super!
I need to get one of these. My "to buy" list is growing too much...

By the way @Amir - what did the firmware upgrade do?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Silver said:


> Know what you mean about the tip fitting right @Room Fogger
> 
> By the way, how's the Passionate? I have a bottle but havent tried it yet.


Could not appreciate it previously at all, I think I needed a rda to get the full flavour, really enjoying it. It’s not overbearing and I think that’s why I like it. Will definately be getting it again!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hakhan

bearded viking drip tip..comfy very comfy

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> So true, so true @Amir - days of our lives as a vaper. May as well get this and then may as well get that. Never ends. Sigh...
> 
> @Grand Guru and @Amir
> Your armour pro mods look super!
> I need to get one of these. My "to buy" list is growing too much...
> 
> By the way @Amir - what did the firmware upgrade do?



Mod wasn’t firing consistently. The first puff is great but then the ramp up on the second was way too fast and got hot really quick. It did this only in wattage normal mode. The hard and soft mode were perfectly fine. The firmware upgrade seems to have stabilized the normal mode which is firing like hard mode initially 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Amir said:


> Mod wasn’t firing consistently. The first puff is great but then the ramp up on the second was way too fast and got hot really quick. It did this only in wattage normal mode. The hard and soft mode were perfectly fine. The firmware upgrade seems to have stabilized the normal mode which is firing like hard mode initially
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Amir any details on version number and where to find this upgrade bud? Mine is perfect but was wondering if a firmware update would be nice to do!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Todays choice:


Newly acquired Gear on the Armour Pro running Exclamation (!)
And the trusty Siren V2 22mm on the Istick nano running Red Pill MTL

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

Ruwaid said:


> @Amir any details on version number and where to find this upgrade bud? Mine is perfect but was wondering if a firmware update would be nice to do!



Version 1.04. Hold down the power and menu button simultaneously to bring up the firmware details.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Calvin Naidoo

Chilling with some rebel on ice 18mg

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Calvin Naidoo said:


> Chilling with some rebel on ice 18mg
> View attachment 158592


That new Twisp Rebel on Ice is surprisingly enjoyable and such a nice MTL vape.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Calvin Naidoo said:


> Chilling with some rebel on ice 18mg
> View attachment 158592



Oh my word @Calvin Naidoo - thats awesome!
Rebel Ice!!!! 

Where did you get it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Using my classic SMPL and Derringer RDA tonight

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Ruwaid

Silver said:


> Oh my word @Calvin Naidoo - thats awesome!
> Rebel Ice!!!!
> 
> Where did you get it?


Most twisp Kiosk stands will have them @Silver . I know I saw them already at Easgate and Mall of Africa. They have the Rebel Ice and Mango Ice as limited flavours. Not sure what else!?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Calvin Naidoo

CaliGuy said:


> That new Twisp Rebel on Ice is surprisingly enjoyable and such a nice MTL vape.


I strongly agree,I was really suprised by it,and its satisfying at 18mg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calvin Naidoo

Silver said:


> Oh my word @Calvin Naidoo - thats awesome!
> Rebel Ice!!!!
> 
> Where did you get it?


Hi Silver,I got it at a sasol garage in Bedfordview

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G

Working so hard today with my trusty Nord and one of my company vehicles.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Geldart39

Really impressive little setup. @Derek Van Zyl was kind enough to even install a coil and wick for me. Awesome flavour machine

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## clydern

Single coil in the shado rta with 5mg hawaiian breeze . Single coils seems to make the flavour so much better






Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## MRHarris1

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 158386
> 
> Best R450 ever spent


@SmokeyJoe

You've had the mod for 5 days so far. Are you still happy with it?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Fly time. Third time this week. 
Some icy licorice menthol 15mg to keep sane.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## StompieZA

First ever bottle of XXX, Reminds me of the cherry halls...love it






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Jengz

clydern said:


> Single coil in the shado rta with 5mg hawaiian breeze . Single coils seems to make the flavour so much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


My shado runs with Dual coil 2.5mm aliens, 5wrap at .15 ohms on my broadside tube mech filled with Pasteis Da Natta from cartel, this is the most enjoyable vape I've ever had. Absolutely superb I tell you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rafique

Gunmetal not too shabby looking

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Asterix

Rafique said:


> Gunmetal not too shabby looking
> 
> View attachment 158748



Aye, yai, yai..... you now making me reconsider. Was holding out for a silver Paranormal with silver JuggerKnot Mini. Hmmm... decisions, decisions.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Asterix

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 158721



Your “Golden Lion” is really a work of art. Wasn’t going to post as you might think I’m stalking you but “Wow”!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Some facelifts

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Zer0_C00L

Just received the Nunchaku this morning.. Gona be a fun weekend. The idea is to get a MTL RTA but for not, the Dead Rabbit will do

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not in my hand right now but will be on the weekend!

Preparing for this weekend's Bass Fishing Club Competition! Two 26650 mods for battery life. Droid and Number 6 both with matching Dvarw DL's!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Calvin Naidoo



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JurgensSt

Let's see what the fuss is all about







Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JurgensSt

Have to try a pod system.






Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rafique

My juggerknot family

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Asterix

Rafique said:


> My juggerknot family
> 
> View attachment 158839


Are you able to choose drips tips or is it potluck? I like the blue one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

Lol really pot luck, I only saw when I got in the car what colour I got so lucky I had a mod with similar colours

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

In the hand today is the Ivory Solar Storm and Golden Dvarw with a Dani Mini and Dvarw as back up in the Desce Bag... out today for my Mom's 
birthday lunch!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

While rummaging for a flashlight this morning (substation blew up....) came across this. Surprisingly good in the Dvarw

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Caramia

And a little earlier:

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Rafique

Caramia said:


> View attachment 158877
> 
> And a little earlier:
> View attachment 158878



The armor pro and Juggerknot look like such a good combo

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Caramia

Rafique said:


> The armor pro and Juggerknot look like such a good combo


They are a perfect match!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Caramia said:


> View attachment 158877
> 
> And a little earlier:
> View attachment 158878


Teh poneh vants to wape

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Caramia

RainstormZA said:


> Teh poneh vants to wape


Yep, and he tried to eat it

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Caramia said:


> Yep, and he tried to eat it


It must have smelled delicious to him. My dog tried to eat mine too

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Juan_G

Multivaping, and that's all I could fit in my hand lol





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Asterix

M.Adhir said:


> Blue Saturday
> 
> View attachment 158896



Wow! One of my sought after setups right there!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> In the hand today is the Ivory Solar Storm and Golden Dvarw with a Dani Mini and Dvarw as back up in the Desce Bag... out today for my Mom's
> birthday lunch!
> View attachment 158870
> View attachment 158871
> View attachment 158872



@Rob Fisher - I thought you were going fooshing today? Or is it Sunday?
That Ivory Solar Storm looks very regal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

M.Adhir said:


> Blue Saturday
> 
> View attachment 158896



Lovely blue panel @M.Adhir !!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - I thought you were going fooshing today? Or is it Sunday?
> That Ivory Solar Storm looks very regal



Yip Sunday for Foooooshing! Going to bed shortly because it's a very early start!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip Sunday for Foooooshing! Going to bed shortly because it's a very early start!



Enjoy it Rob!
Please take a photo for us of the black Dvarw with a nice big fish!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Enjoy it Rob!
> Please take a photo for us of the black Dvarw with a nice big fish!!!!



Unfortunately it's a dam with smaller fish but I'll do my best Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> Unfortunately it's a dam with smaller fish but I'll do my best Hi Ho @Silver!



Reminds me of that Scottish tale of the big fish that got away...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Sunday afternoon rotation

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz

Solid round today with @Vape Republic

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Awesome @Jengz 
Where is that?
Observatory? Killarney?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Silver said:


> Awesome @Jengz
> Where is that?
> Observatory? Killarney?


You quite good at knowing your courses Mr @Silver... Was at obs earlier today, greens are finally getting back into good shape

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> You quite good at knowing your courses Mr @Silver... Was at obs earlier today, greens are finally getting back into good shape



hehe
thanks

Obs was a long time course for me many years back. Those narrow fairways and slopes are quite unusual.
Such a lovely course and very tricky if you like me and often crossing multiple fairways

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern

All my vaping stuff is gone. I quit vaping. Full pod system life now






Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

Silver said:


> hehe
> thanks
> 
> Obs was a long time course for me many years back. Those narrow fairways and slopes are quite unusual.
> Such a lovely course and very tricky if you like me and often crossing multiple fairways


Such a tricky course indeed, the narrow fairways make me paap... And when you have akeel from @Vape Republic hitting the ball down the middle on all holes, it doesn't make life easier

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> Such a tricky course indeed, the narrow fairways make me paap... And when you have akeel from @Vape Republic hitting the ball down the middle on all holes, it doesn't make life easier



Lol, I hate it when that happens
As long as you had fun i suppose is all that counts

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Juan_G

I'M A IDIOT!!!!!!!! Took my Nord with for a last time use when I went fishing today, I dropped it on the rocks and it bounced like a gholf ball into the ocean! It would have been sold this week so I can get the Orion, was gonna treat myself for being almost 2 months stinky free. No more pod device to save me from the stinkys at work. Something to cry over if you ask me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

Hadeon squad

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

Juan_G said:


> I'M A IDIOT!!!!!!!! Took my Nord with for a last time use when I went fishing today, I dropped it on the rocks and it bounced like a gholf ball into the ocean! It would have been sold this week so I can get the Orion, was gonna treat myself for being almost 2 months stinky free. No more pod device to save me from the stinkys at work. Something to cry over if you ask me!


Go and buy a Orion now !!!!!! You can't lose your progress

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

The ligtest mod i own. But hits like a mofo.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Juan_G said:


> I'M A IDIOT!!!!!!!! Took my Nord with for a last time use when I went fishing today, I dropped it on the rocks and it bounced like a gholf ball into the ocean! It would have been sold this week so I can get the Orion, was gonna treat myself for being almost 2 months stinky free. No more pod device to save me from the stinkys at work. Something to cry over if you ask me!



Oh no, sorry to hear @Juan_G 
Not great at all

Hope the fishing was at least good

And that you can get something to replace it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Looks great @antonherbst 
Which mod is that if I may ask?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Looks great @antonherbst
> Which mod is that if I may ask?



Its a meraki wave full mech sqounker. The lightest 18650 mod i know.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Juan_G

Silver said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear @Juan_G
> Not great at all
> 
> Hope the fishing was at least good
> 
> And that you can get something to replace it


@clydern @Silver Thanks guys, already rewicked and juiced up one of my mods, batteries on charge and will take it with me to work until pay day. Absolute disaster lol eish.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern

Juan_G said:


> @clydern @Silver Thanks guys, already rewicked and juiced up one of my mods, batteries on charge and will take it with me to work until pay day. Absolute disaster lol eish.


I just bought a smok novo. I've been stinky free for almost a month now. 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

antonherbst said:


> Its a meraki wave full mech sqounker. The lightest 18650 mod i know.


What is it's mass?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Christos said:


> What is it's mass?



Mod + door + 18650 battery

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

antonherbst said:


> Mod + door + 18650 battery
> View attachment 158960


Without battery?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Christos said:


> Without battery?



Sorry that was without a battery. Only mod and door

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## McGeezy21



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Ain’t no place like home. It’s been a hectic couple of days on the road all over the country. The wife decided to treat me to some braai prawns 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## Comrad Juju

No wick no wire. Need to build this as soon as work is done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## lesvaches

clydern said:


> All my vaping stuff is gone. I quit vaping. Full pod system life now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


heading down the same path...

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Number 6 and Black/Grey Dvarw!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## ShamZ

Amir said:


> Ain’t no place like home. It’s been a hectic couple of days on the road all over the country. The wife decided to treat me to some braai prawns
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks freakin DELICIOUS!!

Well done Mrs Amir

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

lesvaches said:


> heading down the same path...


I couldn't quit the stinkies with vaping. The pod systems is the reason I'm clean for almost a month now 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches

clydern said:


> I couldn't quit the stinkies with vaping. The pod systems is the reason I'm clean for almost a month now
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


well done! seriously, well done!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## G+3

JurgensSt said:


> Have to try a pod system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from the small screen



And.....what's your take on pod systems. Seems it's all the rage at the moment? Do you have to go hard core on the nic to get some results? Is it a long term thing or is it just a fad?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

G+3 said:


> And.....what's your take on pod systems. Seems it's all the rage at the moment? Do you have to go hard core on the nic to get some results? Is it a long term thing or is it just a fad?



I had the Orion DNA Go version , and I am yet to see a pod system beat it .... given it's expensive , but if you have tried a few pod systems it all adds up. The Orion Quest is also a much cheaper alternative which will make it within reach for those on a budget. 
Personally I don't like nic salts , and also I'm lucky enough to not be nic dependant anymore so I vape now for the flavour .... 

Shameless punt you can check out my video on the Orion here :

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## McGeezy21

My most reliable go-to set ups! Ready for action.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fresh bottle of Red Pill, Dvarw DL with its new glass tank, a Siam Tip and driven by Dani Blue!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Juan_G

I judged this juice way too soon. Did not like the orange situation that was coming through so I didn't use it. Fresh pair framed staples and cotton and I can officially say this just became one of my new favourites! Orange vanilla something Tropika coldrink flavour coming through and its yum!
Kiff Juice co - Tropikilla





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> Ain’t no place like home. It’s been a hectic couple of days on the road all over the country. The wife decided to treat me to some braai prawns
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Making me hungry again @Amir 
That looks so tasty

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Comrad Juju said:


> No wick no wire. Need to build this as soon as work is done
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So classy @Comrad Juju 
Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Dani Number 6 and Black/Grey Dvarw!
> View attachment 158971



Number 6!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Number 6!!!!!



Hi Ho @Silver it's not my 6th Dani... its name is Dani Number 6.  I have 5 Dani's. 2 x Dani Mini's, 1 x Dani 21700, 1 x Dani No6 and the Dani 25 Tube mode.

PS Dani 6 and 7 are on their way! A Titan Grey and a Purple one... but will stop there because that's all the colours except black but I have a black 21700.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Hehe
Ok cool @Rob Fisher 

Such gorgeous mods!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Geekvape Creed on the Rincoe Manta

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Love this pod system, the vape experience reminds me of the Twisp Cue - except the pods are refillable

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Befokski

Ready for tonights game!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Geekvape Kylin on Wismec RX Machina Tube Mech 
#mofovapes

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## vicTor

Befokski said:


> View attachment 159110
> Ready for tonights game!



looking good

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Juan_G

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Geekvape Creed on the Rincoe Manta
> View attachment 159091


How is the Rincoe mod?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The new Zeus X

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## G+3

Rob Fisher said:


> The new Zeus X
> View attachment 159151


It's a big one that's for sure, 5ml I am guessing? @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Kylin V2 on the Tugboat DNA250
#MOFOVAPES

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

G+3 said:


> It's a big one that's for sure, 5ml I am guessing? @Rob Fisher



4.5ml @Martin Narainsamy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA

New Aqua Master on my trusty 213







Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Comrad Juju

Kayfun Lite 24mm on the Dani Mini.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher

Comrad Juju said:


> Kayfun Lite 24mm on the Dani Mini.



Wow, that is a good looking setup! Chicken Dinner @Comrad Juju!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have three setups in my hand today! No prizes as to which is the best flavour but the two mass-produced RTA's on either side are really good RTA's and I would recommend both for single coil RTTA fans!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Because today is national milktart day 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 11


----------



## Comrad Juju

Rob Fisher said:


> I have three setups in my hand today! No prizes as to which is the best flavour but the two mass-produced RTA's on either side are really good RTA's and I would recommend both for single coil RTTA fans!
> View attachment 159165



Is the Dani on the far left the 21700? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Comrad Juju said:


> Is the Dani on the far left the 21700?



Yes it sure is the 21700.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> The new Zeus X
> View attachment 159151


IT BURNS US! 
Please reconsider the mod choice here

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## AneesEbrahim

My favourite setup for a hot day

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Rafique

Rob Fisher said:


> I have three setups in my hand today! No prizes as to which is the best flavour but the two mass-produced RTA's on either side are really good RTA's and I would recommend both for single coil RTTA fans!
> View attachment 159165



Now that's a line up

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rafique

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 159180



Still my favorite looking mods, if the can make a DNA 75c and 250c version they would be even prettier

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rafique said:


> Still my favorite looking mods, if the can make a DNA 75c and 250c version they would be even prettier



Then you are gonna go bananas for the new Titanium Titan! It's a DNA75C. But I fear one is going to have to sell body parts to be able to afford one!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

Rob Fisher said:


> Then you are gonna go bananas for the new Titanium Titan! It's a DNA75C. But I fear one is going to have to sell body parts to be able to afford one!



I already have to sell body parts for the normal phantom, might as well donate the whole body for the Titanium and Vape in spirit

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Amir

Comrad Juju said:


> Kayfun Lite 24mm on the Dani Mini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I cant wait till i get my paws on the Kayfun LITE 24. I ordered one today. I'm hoping that this is even a slight improvement on the Kayfun Mini V3

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Rafique said:


> I already have to sell body parts for the normal phantom, might as well donate the whole body for the Titanium and Vape in spirit



At least your juice costs will go down if you vape in spirit

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Derek Van Zyl

Just watching the sun go down

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Aqua Reboot RTA in the Wismec Sinuous V200 and the eGo AIO Mansion for those stealth situations 
#mofovapesoldschool

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Juan_G said:


> How is the Rincoe mod?


I will have a review up very soon but it is one of the better mods for my early experience.
It has a great form factor and is priced so well. The Chipset seems to be accurate so far for a Polycarb, inexpensive mod and the colours they come in are just Great.
I have all of the Rincoe Manto Mods and kit Range and it does not Disappoint, even though its mass produced.
I feel that it has a real simple chipset and souly reminds me of the Battlestar and Old Ijoy Chipset with a Twist.
I really thing that there will be great things to come from this Brand

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Rafique

Daily work horse

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

2019 Kayfun Lite

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## X-Calibre786

Finally got a blue atty to match my blue nunchaku.

Zeus X FTW!!! 

Now I just need a nice drip tip like Uncle @Rob Fisher has.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> I cant wait till i get my paws on the Kayfun LITE 24. I ordered one today. I'm hoping that this is even a slight improvement on the Kayfun Mini V3



Awesome 

Please let us know your views versus the V3 mini @Amir - after you've had a fair chance to compare

I loved the V3 mini but when I made the draw very tight I just couldn't get rid of the gurgling. There was supposed to be a plastic part one can get to stop this but it wasn't available locally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Awesome
> 
> Please let us know your views versus the V3 mini @Amir - after you've had a fair chance to compare
> 
> I loved the V3 mini but when I made the draw very tight I just couldn't get rid of the gurgling. There was supposed to be a plastic part one can get to stop this but it wasn't available locally.



I had the same problem with the V3. The throat hit was unparalleled. Building was a bit of a pain and the airflow wasn’t doing any favors. I will do a bit of a comparison for you though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> I had the same problem with the V3. The throat hit was unparalleled. Building was a bit of a pain and the airflow wasn’t doing any favors. I will do a bit of a comparison for you though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you kindly
I really want to get a top class Kayfun MTL setup at some point. And although the little V3 mini was super on flavour and draw tightness, that gurgle was just too much for me to put up with. If one prefers a bit of a looser MTL draw then its perfect! That gurgle only presented itself when the airflow was very tight. Problem for me is I like it tight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Purple!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Morning Coffee and MTL Tobacco vape at the desk

Glorious

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Morning Coffee and MTL Tobacco vape at the desk
> 
> Glorious


That coffee looks to light to be of any use

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> That coffee looks to light to be of any use



Lol, it's not a strong coffee - but it does the job - Nescafe Gold !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Lol, it's not a strong coffee - but it does the job - Nescafe Gold !


Wet the throat job for the serious throat hit that follows?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Wet the throat job for the serious throat hit that follows?



Ya - spot on

Actually, the juice in here is a bit tame - Its about 16mg - a blend of my PG/VG/nic base with some Vape Elixir pure tobacco to get the taste. Lovely but not very strong... So I just end up vaping a bit more... And then I need to pitstop again. I wish I could vape like 100ml without a pitstop.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## acorn

and another familiar combo...





Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Sash

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Titan's maiden voyage!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 9


----------



## Amir

Loving my new drip tip from Vape Industry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Sick day companions 






Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

JurgensSt said:


> Sick day companions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from the small screen


It's not a sick day of you don't start the braai early

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Christos said:


> It's not a sick day of you don't start the braai early


Braai only scheduled for tomorrow when the rugby starts.

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos

JurgensSt said:


> Braai only scheduled for tomorrow when the rugby starts.
> 
> Send from the small screen


Why not today for breakfast as a warm up for tomorrow?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

JurgensSt said:


> Braai only scheduled for tomorrow when the rugby starts.
> 
> Send from the small screen



Amateurs.... Braai's are for everyday silly...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Christos said:


> Why not today for breakfast as a warm up for tomorrow?


The law has instructed me that I'm only allowed to braai once a week. 

She's small and a red head, so I listen to what the law 



Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Christos

JurgensSt said:


> The law has instructed me that I'm only allowed to braai once a week.
> 
> She's small and a red head, so I listen to what the law
> 
> 
> 
> Send from the small screen


I foresee some burning of mattresses and hurling of stones in your country's future.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Juan_G

Very happy days!!!!





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## CeeJay

Fresh veggies

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

CeeJay said:


> Fresh veggies
> View attachment 159439


Seems veggie on the right is staple food, another one growing in pot on the left

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor

...so long and thanks for all the fish


CeeJay said:


> Fresh veggies
> View attachment 159439



even a tomato plant, awesome !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## CeeJay

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Seems veggie on the right is staple food, another one growing in pot on the left


LOL actually haven't had any of that veggie in over 2 years. I've just always wanted to grow it, now that it's some what legal I got some seeds from a relative. just hope it's a female tomato plant.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Time to graft 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Very lazy Saturday for me

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## clydern

Well that pod life didn't last long .....






Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Juan_G

Trying the Juggerknot on my Shogun with a different drip tip





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G

And then some of this!





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Solar Storm Blue Stab for going out to a birthday party tonight!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## jamie



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lesvaches

jamie said:


> View attachment 159528


lol, if you're posting pictures of the zero i think it would be fair to rename the thread to: "which device is currently glued to your face 24/7". it has become like a breathing mask for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jamie

lesvaches said:


> lol, if you're posting pictures of the zero i think it would be fair to rename the thread to: "which device is currently glued to your face 24/7". it has become like a breathing mask for me.



Only had it for 24 hours and so far it’s better than all the other pod devices I’ve gone through

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905

clydern said:


> Well that pod life didn't last long .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Did you steal Jeff’s hand???

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## clydern

Jp1905 said:


> Did you steal Jeff’s hand???


I can't confirm or deny this 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jp1905

clydern said:


> I can't confirm or deny this
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Was he visiting your sister or were you at his house for cookies and milk?...maybe some grapes?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern

Jp1905 said:


> Was he visiting your sister or were you at his house for cookies and milk?...maybe some grapes?


You killing me with the grapes . But yes. I was in search for......grapes 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Never did I ever think Nostalgia would beat their frosteez juice but man oh man! This has got to be the best liquid I've vaped since flavair mad mango! Flavour on point, does not gunk up my coils, every note is so pleasant and just the right amount of ice. 

@PutRid please please tell me 120mls are inbound soon? Could really do with more quantity of this pure bliss!

I've been off DL vaping for a while but I've almost finished my 60mls in 2 days! Ah I take my hat off to you bruv, Token is next level.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

All set for El Classico 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## clydern

Back to rocking a single coil in the shado rta





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Some late night PGA and hard hitting awesomeness

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

It may be old and tatty... But it’s been my coffee mug since I matriculated in ‘06. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Fresh coils and wick, ready to head out and enjoy this Sunday

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## delon

Creed rta sitting on the Thor Pro mod

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## delon

Jengz said:


> View attachment 159574
> 
> Some late night PGA and hard hitting awesomeness


Amazing juice..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## delon

Jengz said:


> View attachment 159569
> 
> Never did I ever think Nostalgia would beat their frosteez juice but man oh man! This has got to be the best liquid I've vaped since flavair mad mango! Flavour on point, does not gunk up my coils, every note is so pleasant and just the right amount of ice.
> 
> @PutRid please please tell me 120mls are inbound soon? Could really do with more quantity of this pure bliss!
> 
> I've been off DL vaping for a while but I've almost finished my 60mls in 2 days! Ah I take my hat off to you bruv, Token is next level.


Indeed, I love it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mahir

Go green

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mahir said:


> Go green



I know that spot! Did you catch any bass in the ponds?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely @Mahir!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

Entheon squad !

(and my green pool )

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The SolarStorm and the Titan Dani Mini have been the operation devices this weekend... both with Dvarw DL's on top!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos

Prep for Monday almost done!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor

Christos said:


> Prep for Monday almost done!
> View attachment 159607



you seem well prepared, I predict an awesome Monday for you

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Keeping me company while i clean house. 

Lilly



Hobbs

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Christos said:


> Prep for Monday almost done!
> View attachment 159607


This is like weekly meal prep sessions for those gymer okes

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Jengz said:


> This is like weekly meal prep sessions for those gymer okes


We take vaping seriously

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## oSuSkIo

@Christos What are those 2 mods next to your billet box?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee

Amir said:


> Time to graft
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never actually seen anyone using the ammit mtl rta. Your thoughts on it pls. Shot. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

oSuSkIo said:


> @Christos What are those 2 mods next to your billet box?


It's a game over S squonker and a barons box sqrt squonker.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> It's a game over S squonker and a barons box sqrt squonker.



Sqrt as in "square root" or "squirt" ?
Lol

Lovely @Christos !
Have a good Monday

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

veecee said:


> Never actually seen anyone using the ammit mtl rta. Your thoughts on it pls. Shot.
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk



It works... not the best in its class but it works. Good flavor, average throat hit, easy to build and wick, multiple airflow options... for some reason it just feels like it’s missing something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Sqrt as in "square root" or "squirt" ?
> Lol
> 
> Lovely @Christos !
> Have a good Monday


"Squirt". The manufacturers actually call it the vorbfish sqrt.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

Christos said:


> "Squirt". The manufacturers actually call it the vorbfish sqrt.



it's a beauty

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

vicTor said:


> it's a beauty


I think if you.look real close you can see your name on it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MakEC

Vaporesso Revenger with Aquamaster RTA.





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShamZ

Silver said:


> Problem for me is I like it tight.



I also like it tight @Silver. Wait, whaaat... you talking about your draw

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw MTL
I decided to get the airdisk kit for the MTL to try to get a DL vape from it. I had previously tried it with the airdisk removed but the airflow was turbulent and not a smooth vape. Thanks to Zeki Hilmi who had one in stock it arrived this morning.

Build time with the 2.5mm airdisk! And the result? Damn chicken dinner! Quite a restricted DL but certainly a DL vape. Happy days!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## NOOB

Trusty companions keeping me company whilst I work on some assignments for the next couple of hours.





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny

Some 18350 love.....




Definitely need to get another drop kit and some more 22mm MTL atties.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## AneesEbrahim

New coil + wick = Pure Bliss

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## KarlDP

Best Milktart juice currently on the market. Hands down. And i've tried them all. Well flippen done to the Null juice guys..

Running a Jugger on the RX Gen3 dual..

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

AneesEbrahim said:


> View attachment 159699
> 
> 
> New coil + wick = Pure Bliss


What is that beauty if I may ask 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rediscovering my Billet Box 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

2 x Dani Mini's with Dvarw DL's with real glass tank and a VERY fresh bottle of Red Pill!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Aromamizer Supreme RDTA on the Voopoo Alpha1 
#mofovapesoldschool

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AneesEbrahim

clydern said:


> What is that beauty if I may ask
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



It's the Lost Vape Esquare DNA60

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Colibri from Amerpoint Mods from Russia! Damn Damn CUTE!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Panama in the Dvarw

An epic combo! Love it

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> The Colibri from Amerpoint Mods from Russia! Damn Damn CUTE!
> View attachment 159750



Wow, @Rob Fisher - that looks amazing

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Akhelious and molly keeping me sane with stupid rectifications on a document an unregistered officer asked me to fix.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Juan_G

Its not in my hand because the camera was full of nonsense lol.
Verdict on the Zeus x - it's a BEAST!!!
Chain vaped more than half a tank Red Pill and no dry hits AND the flavour is spectacular!
Haywire Flat Wire, 7 wrap dual coils @ 0.2ohm.





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Late night coil building, slowly getting the hang of making aliens

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Some late night desserts with 0 calories

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## MakEC

Juan_G said:


> Its not in my hand because the camera was full of nonsense lol.
> Verdict on the Zeus x - it's a BEAST!!!
> Chain vaped more than half a tank Red Pill and no dry hits AND the flavour is spectacular!
> Haywire Flat Wire, 7 wrap dual coils @ 0.2ohm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


How do you find the drip tip? Spit back?

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juan_G

MakEC said:


> How do you find the drip tip? Spit back?
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


The drip tip does look a bit different to what we are used to but it's actually very comfortable.


MakEC said:


> How do you find the drip tip? Spit back?
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


The drip tip does look a bit different to what we are used to but it's actually very comfortable. There is virtually no spit back and it didn't get hot even at 65w.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor

...battle born

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Tai

And the verdict .... without question the best flavour mtl tank by a long shot. Honestly can't see how it can get better than this. I have serious fomo over the 2019 kayfun lite and yes its more purrdy but the Dvarw 16 is a flavour beast.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Asterix

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 159866


 
I love those two drip tips Rob. I visited their site but they don’t ship to SA. May I ask how you manage? I did see something you posted about a US shipping address.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Asterix said:


> I love those two drip tips Rob. I visited their site but they don’t ship to SA. May I ask how you manage? I did see something you posted about a US shipping address.....



@Asterix I ship Royal Mail to my MyUS address and then courier from there. If you want to order some and get Graeme at Siam to add them to my next order you are welcome to do so. Or if you are in a hurry you can ship them via Royal Mail to my MyUS direct. Just PM me and I'll give you my MyUS address.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Asterix

Rob Fisher said:


> @Asterix I ship Royal Mail to my MyUS address and then courier from there. If you want to order some and get Graeme at Siam to add them to my next order you are welcome to do so. Or if you are in a hurry you can ship them via Royal Mail to my MyUS direct. Just PM me and I'll give you my MyUS address.


Wow! Very kind of you Rob. I’ll pm you later today. Many thanks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

It may still be early days but I find the flavor and throat hit to be outstanding on this RTA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Juan_G

Matchy matchy Thursday. Some Nescafe and Red Pill goodness to start the day the right way.





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Zer0_C00L

Loving the Zeus X

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's a purple kind of day today!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## StompieZA

Afyer 3 years of service, the fuchai has been replaced with the all new Voopoo X217.

The 1st one of only 2 in south africa. 






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## clydern

StompieZA said:


> Afyer 3 years of service, the fuchai has been replaced with the all new Voopoo X217.
> 
> The 1st one of only 2 in south africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Looks super premium

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Cornelius

StompieZA said:


> Afyer 3 years of service, the fuchai has been replaced with the all new Voopoo X217.
> 
> The 1st one of only 2 in south africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk




That Mod looks solid. 
Let me know what you are planning with that Fuchai.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## James Stewart

Plug ftw

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JurgensSt

My Lux twins 







Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## RayDeny

Giving the Dicodes resistance wire and TC a go on the Dani 25 and #1 tank.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

RayDeny said:


> Giving the Dicodes resistance wire and TC a go on the Dani 25 and #1 tank.



@RayDeny a full feedback session is required in the Wick and Wire threads when you have done the test please!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## FeeDeere



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## StompieZA

Cornelius said:


> That Mod looks solid.
> Let me know what you are planning with that Fuchai.



will do, Still deciding if i should now have two mods or keep as backup lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn

.





Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## clydern

RainstormZA said:


> View attachment 160019


Beautiful

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

clydern said:


> Beautiful
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Thanks, I really can't find any fault with this mod. I really like the grip and how it's designed. I'll reveal more later when I've used it a bit before I write the review that Voopoo asked me to do.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## RayDeny

Rob Fisher said:


> @RayDeny a full feedback session is required in the Wick and Wire threads when you have done the test please!




Will do @Rob Fisher , it’s a bit unfair me using the Skyline as I’ve never had dry hits from them though the TC definitely brings out different flavor at various temperatures.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Spongebob

I have fallen back in love with this combo and nic salts





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Filled with Bad Karma






Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Recurve resurrected for testing so mixes

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Coincidence or what?

The symbol on the X-217 mod is used for Greek God Poseidon.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA

JurgensSt said:


> Filled with Bad Karma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from the small screen


Which OBS is that rta? I'm getting the dual version soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir

RainstormZA said:


> Coincidence or what?
> 
> The symbol on the X-217 mod is used for Greek God Poseidon.
> 
> View attachment 160033
> View attachment 160034



Its the Woody Vapes logo which they are using on the device. [ W + V ]
The Poseidon logo is pretty similar- as is the Maserati logo. [Trident symbol]

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Saintjie



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Neal

Nothing high end or with any wow factor here, my original Pico 75 on left with sub tank mini base and Trinity glass that has been in daily operation for over 3 years at least, and my latest Pico 21700 with Zeus single coil. Bought absolutely zero hardware in 2018 but could not resist a new Pico. Viva le Pico!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Time for a vape after a lovely dinner at an Indian restaurant called Bihari in Newlands

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Morning mix






Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lesvaches

JurgensSt said:


> Morning mix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from the small screen


What’s in the Q?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

lesvaches said:


> What’s in the Q?


Have some Red Pill in it. Normal 3mg juice. Not bad. Waiting for my Steam Master MTL juices

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Black and Silver day today! Kimberly and Dvarw DL with real glass!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Droid 26650 for battery life and Solar Storm for looks... both with Dvarw DL's with real glass!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

And an expresso matching juice. Yummy!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Saturday night treat

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Dani mini sporting a MTL Dvarw with Tarks Select Reserve Maori, a NET with understated sweet coconut and tart, natural berries - yummy!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Oh no, there's the blue Dani Mini again 
This thing is haunting me all over the forum
Now @Andre is posting it

With a MTL tank and what sounds to be a seriously interesting juice...

Aah, the FOMO is so real its oozing through my veins...


haha

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Day two on dual 21700 batteries - this mod is definitely a winner in my books!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## clydern

After leaking issues it seems to be fine now 





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Trevz88

Vaporesso Tarot Baby
Digiflavor Aura RDA





Sent from my G3221 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RainstormZA

3 days with the X-217 on 2 x 21700 batteries. Very impressed...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

RainstormZA said:


> 3 days with the X-217 on 2 x 21700 batteries. Very impressed...
> 
> View attachment 160185
> View attachment 160186


Geez how do you run 0.35 at 15 watts. Isn't heat basically non existent. 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## clydern

Semi rainy weather today. Makes cultivape caramel popcorn the perfect companion





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## delon

RainstormZA said:


> Day two on dual 21700 batteries - this mod is definitely a winner in my books!
> 
> View attachment 160135


Frappe on ice in the Creed on top of the Majesty mod

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA

clydern said:


> Geez how do you run 0.35 at 15 watts. Isn't heat basically non existent.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Lol. Yeah I prefer a cooler vape, not something out of a hot chimney

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## clydern

RainstormZA said:


> Lol. Yeah I prefer a cooler vape, not something out of a hot chimney


I thought my 60w was a " cool vape" but you take the cake

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Droid and Dvarw!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Juan_G

clydern said:


> I thought my 60w was a " cool vape" but you take the cake
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Is there a more or less guide to know how much wattage a coil really needs? I use the normal P=v squared/I but dont really know what my v or amps is as it changes depending how many watts its set at. Is there maybe a thread on this?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern

Juan_G said:


> Is there a more or less guide to know how much wattage a coil really needs? I use the normal P=v squared/I but dont really know what my v or amps is as it changes depending how many watts its set at. Is there maybe a thread on this?


It's really all up to preference. I suggest starting the wattage low and bump it up until you find the sweet spot . 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA

clydern said:


> I thought my 60w was a " cool vape" but you take the cake
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Ok 20w on the Pico 21700 @0.33 ohms, while my batteries are in the charger

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## clydern

Juan_G said:


> Is there a more or less guide to know how much wattage a coil really needs? I use the normal P=v squared/I but dont really know what my v or amps is as it changes depending how many watts its set at. Is there maybe a thread on this?


Or are you wondering how I knew that the wattage he was vaping would result in a very cool vape ?

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## GregF

Tarks select reserve Maori.
@Andre has the original bottle so a sticker will have to do





Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G

clydern said:


> Or are you wondering how I knew that the wattage he was vaping would result in a very cool vape ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Yes but then it also makes sense that it would be a cool vape. I thought it came down to personal preference was just wondering. My single coils are running between 23 and 28w. Dual at 48 to 55w.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Voyeur Rage !!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA

Monday blues






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## AneesEbrahim

StompieZA said:


> Monday blues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Where did you buy that eliquid from? It was my ADV all year last year while I lived in Shanghai, but I can't find it anywhere in SA!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA

AneesEbrahim said:


> Where did you buy that eliquid from? It was my ADV all year last year while I lived in Shanghai, but I can't find it anywhere in SA!



Got it from a forum member bud so i have no idea where he got it, possibly imported.

Found some here : https://vapeshop.co.za/BLVK-Unicorn-ejuice/Blvk-FRZNMANGO

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## clydern

StompieZA said:


> Monday blues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


I want that mod so badly . When is it becoming available in south Africa? 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA

clydern said:


> I want that mod so badly . When is it becoming available in south Africa?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



I have no idea bud, probably in the next month or so

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Afternoon hand check 






Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## clydern

Giving the smm a go





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani 25 and Dvarw DL.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Trying the OG cap.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Asterix

Christos said:


> Trying the OG cap.
> View attachment 160320


Lovely pic! This should definitely be in the matchy-matchy thread.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Tuesday double





Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 160243


Lol somebody was very bored

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

SolarStorm Green today!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## RayDeny

Skyfall, limelight and Scotchies on this chilly CT day.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 11


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Taifun Box Mod and Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## antonherbst

Anodized switch with flave22

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

It’s cute and it packs a punch. Lovely little atty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> It’s cute and it packs a punch. Lovely little atty.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yoh!
That's gorgeous @Amir
You always have such great looking setups
This looks classy and refined indeed!

PS - please can you share more details - and also what coil , power, battery and juice?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Went through a tank in one hour

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Time to chill with some series and enjoy three different flavours

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

AneesEbrahim said:


> View attachment 160422
> 
> 
> Time to chill with some series and enjoy three different flavours


Is that a esquire or the epetite to the left? It looks gorgeous

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Grand Guru said:


> Is that a esquire or the epetite to the left? It looks gorgeous



It's the Esquare  one of my favourite mods, thanks!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

EVL Reaper V3 with Glass tank! Much more Better!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## clydern

Double barrel and smm while watching @KZOR's review of the drone 250c 





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G

Grand Guru said:


> Went through a tank in one hour
> View attachment 160421


An hour to go through a tank??? You sir are very lucky cause my Zeus x does about 10 pulls/tank hehehe. I'm sure a V8 Landcruiser is lighter on juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Yoh!
> That's gorgeous @Amir
> You always have such great looking setups
> This looks classy and refined indeed!
> 
> PS - please can you share more details - and also what coil , power, battery and juice?



Thanx @Silver 

It’s a dvarw 16 on a kamrytech pipe. The coil is a .5ishohm 28g ss on a 2.5mm bit. Coil fits snugly between the posts so I lifted it up quite high. Wicked with cotton n fiber that’s got some rayon in it I believe. Juice is Havana nights 25mg 50/50 blend. 

By far the best MTL experience I’ve had in a while. As good as the Kayfun prime 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Spyro



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Spyro said:


> View attachment 160437



Beautiful set up  I want one myself now as my daily MTL!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Droid Army got another member today with the addition of the Clear version. It was a win because it was brand new and in mint condition! All I need to complete the army is the Ultem version!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## cgs



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 8


----------



## JurgensSt

Just wicked Zeus X
Slam juice from A4'S Vapes





Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## AneesEbrahim

This eliquid is absolutely fantastic

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Juan_G

JurgensSt said:


> Just wicked Zeus X
> Slam juice from A4'S Vapes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from the small screen


How is the Zeus for you?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Juan_G said:


> How is the Zeus for you?


I'm enjoying it. I like a lot of airflow and the X gives me that and great flavour

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Juan_G

JurgensSt said:


> I'm enjoying it. I like a lot of airflow and the X gives me that and great flavour
> 
> Send from the small screen


Great stuff! It does have a ton of airflow lol!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

AneesEbrahim said:


> View attachment 160480
> 
> 
> This eliquid is absolutely fantastic


I was thinking of getting one for my double barrel . It looks beautiful. I have the double barrel v 2.1 ..how's the flavour

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AneesEbrahim

clydern said:


> I was thinking of getting one for my double barrel . It looks beautiful. I have the double barrel v 2.1 ..how's the flavour
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



It's such a well crafted flavour, you need to try it! I preferred using my Juggerknot Mini RTA on my Double Barrel v2.1, but unfortunately the door was giving me problems, so I sold it a few days ago  the new v3 accommodates up to 25mm atties, so there's a slight underhang (if you know what I mean lol not enough to effect my OC though!)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern

AneesEbrahim said:


> It's such a well crafted flavour, you need to try it! I preferred using my Juggerknot RTA on my Double Barrel v2.1, but unfortunately the door was giving me problems, so I sold it a few days ago  the new v3 accommodates up to 25mm atties, so there's a slight underhang (if you know what I mean lol not enough to affect my OC though!)


Will definitely have a look at it 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Alien invasion time 






Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Ooh, @JurgensSt 

Is that the mighty Hotcig 150?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Silver said:


> Ooh, @JurgensSt
> 
> Is that the mighty Hotcig 150?


Jip. 

Got it today 

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spyro

Slightly better pic. 
Two extremely opposite set ups

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

JurgensSt said:


> Jip.
> 
> Got it today
> 
> Send from the small screen



Lovely!
Those abalone doors are beautiful

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz

Spyro said:


> Slightly better pic.
> Two extremely opposite set ups
> View attachment 160494


The noisy v1 is still the greatest! The GOAT in my eyes

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

New Milky White Panels from Friendly Flipper in Canada for the Engraved BB!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gabriel the Ivory CLZ-X with Dvarw DL doing the honours today!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Gabriel the Ivory CLZ-X with Dvarw DL doing the honours today!
> View attachment 160510



That looks so elegant @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Lovely @JurgensSt !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Eleaf iStick Pico Baby, my idea of a Pod system with the option to drop in a 16.5mm rebuildable RTA

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

CaliGuy said:


> Eleaf iStick Pico Baby, my idea of a Pod system with the option to drop in a 16.5mm rebuildable RTA
> View attachment 160587



That's brilliant @CaliGuy 
I assume it will it fit the 16mm Dvarw?

What battery capacity does it have if I may ask?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy

You assumed correct @Silver, the supplied RTA is not bad but from what I have read the Dvarw 16 flavour is the same as the Dvarw 22 which is my favourite RTA. 

Battery is built in 1050mAh, supplied coil is 0.75 ohm so by my calculation this tiny little thing would last the entire day. 

Size comparison, about the size of a Mi Pod

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Now that looks amazing @CaliGuy 

1050 mah is not too bad

Nice thing is the tank is protected in there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Yip and thank slots in with a magnet, the magnet does unscrew so you can transfer it to another RTA. Also has a lockable fire button.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

Awesome little mod this.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

4 x 100ml's in my hand... have to pack up and ship to Australia... a mate got into Red Pill on his last visit... his mother in law is going to visit and he needs Red Pill! So far I have shipped Red Pill to the USA, Malasia, Germany, Holland and Hungary! @Oupa you need distributors in these countries because people keep taking from my stock!


PS I know there are five bottles in the pic... one is for me.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

My first mech build. Hits like a train. Feel like Jackie Chang at Centurion chinatown......at home

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

M.A.C. Mods DNA60 with Media Blasted Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

FOMO Hand Check for Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Mini Red and Dvarw doing the business tonight!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## M.Adhir

The Armour Pro got a sleeve. doesnt slide around in the car doorpad anymore as a result. happy all round.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## 00Mp03n

Hey all, new to the Forum  and thought I would post my 1st here

Rocking the Nikola Madea with the Kylin V2 and Rincoe with Rebirth

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## McGeezy21

Very good and responsive mod...

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> FOMO Hand Check for Hi Ho @Silver!
> View attachment 160680



Oh my word, that is just too gorgeous
The blues and the brushed silver
mmmmm...... lovely Rob!!!!
Major FOMO activation here....

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

This unbelievable Woolies pistachio ice cream finds itself in front of me for a Friday night treat
I love the taste of this ice cream. It's incredible

And it's funny. After I eat ice cream I crave a strong tobacco MTL vape. Not a fruity menthol.
Reo Black aka Thumper on the ready in the background

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

This is in my hand .Ummm load shedding in Cape Town again.Sorry for the bad pic.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Squad for the weekend  and finally I found the correct airflow insert for the Dvarw to suit my vaping style, it's such an amazing vape now

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## CaliGuy

My companions for the day, starting the morning off meeting a fellow member to sell some hardware.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## X-Calibre786

Power outage since last night so I've taken the family out for breakfast.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Cor

First mech sqounker in a long long time.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## clydern

Couldn't find the Pyro v1 so I went with the V2 ..not bad so far





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver

That lawn is great @clydern !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir

It's a dogs life out here.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Juan_G

Silver said:


> That lawn is great @clydern !


Lol thats the first thing I thought as well!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mahir



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid

M.Adhir said:


> The Armour Pro got a sleeve. doesnt slide around in the car doorpad anymore as a result. happy all round.
> 
> View attachment 160723


Very nice and clever @M.Adhir . I used to use the majestic crème juice sleeve LOL

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## StevenToast

My Noisy Cricket 2 decided to die on me so back onto the Alien, and gave a single coil build on the Peerless a go. Think imma go back to dual coil quite soon

Time to start looking for new mods.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## antonherbst

Vape nirvana

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Wow @antonherbst 
Such class!
Vape on that must be awesome!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Ruwaid said:


> Very nice and clever @M.Adhir . I used to use the majestic crème juice sleeve LOL



Yeah. Think I used their sleeve for my complyfe a few times. 
Got lucky enough, managed to find proper silicon sleeves for the armour pro

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ivory Solar Storm and Gold Plated Dvarw DL.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Really need to give my stacked broadside a nice shine... Poor thing

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

There is something to be said for a pure mech vape!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Maiden voyage for the Dvarw... Also the first time ever traveling without my BB. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## cgs

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## clydern

.





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Jengz

cgs said:


> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


How you finding the Geekvaoe flint?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AneesEbrahim

So glad the Double Barrel V3 can accommodate 25mm atties, now I can finally use my German Beast, the Taifun GTIV

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Testing new juice







Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Started up the old Aegis/SMM combo, haven't used an RTA in ages, still a good single coil Atty IMO

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## clydern

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Started up the old Aegis/SMM combo, haven't used an RTA in ages, still a good single coil Atty IMO
> View attachment 160931


I could never get the coil right on that rta. Can you please show me how you did yours ? 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## cgs

Jengz said:


> How you finding the Geekvaoe flint?



It works okay. 
It was something I got when I quit and it served me well until my first mod came along as well as more experience. 
Not something I would recommend because I feel like you can get way better for the money.

It _did_ save my backside today because I woke up to load shedding and flat batteries.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

clydern said:


> I could never get the coil right on that rta. Can you please show me how you did yours ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


 
Hope you can see, not the best quality photos:

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JurgensSt

First juice in my OBS Engine Nano







Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## clydern

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Hope you can see, not the best quality photos:
> View attachment 160932
> View attachment 160933
> View attachment 160934


Thanks buddy I appreciate the effort I still can't see what I do wrong.. Maybe I should try a different coil all together

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

clydern said:


> Thanks buddy I appreciate the effort I still can't see what I do wrong.. Maybe I should try a different coil all together
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


When I rewick again, I'll take a set of Photos for you. Only coil I had spare today was a Geekvape fused Clapton. Not excellent on flavor but not bad. Coil Company Nano Aliens works best for me in this Atty

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> When I rewick again, I'll take a set of Photos for you. Only coil I had spare today was a Geekvape fused Clapton. Not excellent on flavor but not bad. Coil Company Nano Aliens works best for me in this Atty


coilsmit polished aliens

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I took the Corona V8 out of the display cabinet to play some more. Battled like hell to get the cap off so I changed one of the O-Rings and it's usable again. Needle nose bottle or syringe needed to fill the tank which is painful. Running it in single coil mode and the flavour is pretty good.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Voyeur with new red tube and Skyfall on top!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Elmien



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Voyeur with new red tube and Skyfall on top!
> View attachment 160965



That SkyFall!!
Gorgeous Rob

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## McGeezy21



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Cor

Branvyn en WOW

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## cgs

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Blue

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Loadshedding handcheck

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 12


----------



## clydern

M.Adhir said:


> Loadshedding handcheck
> 
> View attachment 161017


Great mod bud. Looks super premium

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Gun Metal Zeus day

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## clydern

JurgensSt said:


> Gun Metal Zeus day


How does the zeus X compare to the old zeus ? Bogan said they the same 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

clydern said:


> How does the zeus X compare to the old zeus ? Bogan said they the same
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


They are very similar

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

JurgensSt said:


> They are very similar
> 
> Send from the small screen


In terms of flavour

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

clydern said:


> In terms of flavour
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


X is better in flavor

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## clydern

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 161066


How's the wasp bro ?

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

clydern said:


> How's the wasp bro ?



Check here Bro... https://www.ecigssa.co.za/wasp-nano-rta.t56502/page-3

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Purple going out and about now!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## 00Mp03n

Rob Fisher said:


> Dani Purple going out and about now!
> View attachment 161076


How many mods and attys do you have? LoL


Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

00Mp03n said:


> How many mods and attys do you have? LoL



A lot! I'm a bit of a lunatic collector!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

00Mp03n said:


> How many mods and attys do you have? LoL
> 
> 
> Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk



More than what is needed, but less than what is wanted.....

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Marek_710

00Mp03n said:


> How many mods and attys do you have? LoL



Welcome to the show

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## 00Mp03n

This is off topic, but can we start a new thread or is there one that you, "show all your Loot" 

Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

00Mp03n said:


> This is off topic, but can we start a new thread or is there one that you, "show all your Loot"



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/show-us-your-vape-family.t8890/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 00Mp03n

Rob Fisher said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/show-us-your-vape-family.t8890/


Thanks


Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time for my original SolarStorm to come out and do some service... especially since it went for polishing and overall service do to a high-end RTA that had a faulty 510 thread and screwed up the SolarStorms 510!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe

clydern said:


> Couldn't find the Pyro v1 so I went with the V2 ..not bad so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Bloody hell. What do you feed that lawn

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

RainstormZA said:


> View attachment 160806
> View attachment 160807


Gear RTA for the win. What an awesome atty. Love mine to bits. Flavor is incredible

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Amir said:


> Maiden voyage for the Dvarw... Also the first time ever traveling without my BB.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1st class nogal

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

SmokeyJoe said:


> Bloody hell. What do you feed that lawn


My dad deals with the lawn and pool so I am unable to let you in on any secrets 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Jengz said:


> View attachment 160894
> 
> Really need to give my stacked broadside a nice shine... Poor thing


And then fight the Sith

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

AneesEbrahim said:


> View attachment 160918
> 
> 
> So glad the Double Barrel V3 can accommodate 25mm atties, now I can finally use my German Beast, the Taifun GTIV


Nun, das ist einfach wunderschön

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Juan_G

Absolutely amazing setup!





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

If I haven't said it before, the blitzen rta is a very underrated tank! It is an absolute gem of a tank and boy oh boy token is just such a complete juice!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> View attachment 161102
> 
> If I haven't said it before, the blitzen rta is a very underrated tank! It is an absolute gem of a tank and boy oh boy token is just such a complete juice!



Purple Hex looks very nice @Jengz !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## FeeDeere



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RainstormZA

SmokeyJoe said:


> Gear RTA for the win. What an awesome atty. Love mine to bits. Flavor is incredible


Agreed. Only a b!tch to rewick every second day if you have sweet juices.

I need a second Gear RTA, this one is in constant use and all my other tanks are on the back burner.

Flavour is just that too good to let go of it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt

New mod





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JurgensSt

Combo for today






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

JurgensSt said:


> Combo for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


The resin wasp looks gorgeous in the luxotic. Really nice setup

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

I ended up resting the Shogun and the smooth silky feel of resin is awesome

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Black Droid and Golden Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

JurgensSt said:


> Combo for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


See you got a new phone as well

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Christos said:


> See you got a new phone as well


Other phoned packed up on Sunday 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

it's old, it's battered and bruised but it's still a mod a love to use! Back on the DL vapi g this week. Not really looking like it will last very long though

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Pimp my Hadaly

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Skyline and an apple

Led lighting under loadshedding. 

At least I have charged batteries in the mod!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

Some mods never get old . Now just for the zues X





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## fidola13

Lost Vape Mirage with GeekVape Zeus single coil vaping a DIY Baked Apple Cinnamon Tart

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Morning hand check





Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## clydern

The setup I never knew I needed








Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Honestly, if I had to choose only two setups these would be the choice!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Stripping down for a much needed "makeover"

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## AneesEbrahim

I can't get enough of this eliquid

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Let the fishing begin





Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

JurgensSt said:


> Let the fishing begin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen


Vosrite again?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Vosrite again?


Jip... Love this place

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RayDeny

Bit of a getaway cruse up the coast.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Hope you catch some lekker fish @JurgensSt !

Enjoy the cruise @RayDeny 
Looks lovely

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

JurgensSt said:


> Let the fishing begin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen


Likewaan Kamp?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Mini with Dvarw DL and an ice cold beer in Umhlanga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Likewaan Kamp?


Timbavati die naweek

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GSM500

Spending time with family in the bush this long weekend. A classic reborn and a vaping elephant.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Oh my word, thats amazing @GSM500 
Lucky fish
Enjoy the bush!

Lovely ellie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## JurgensSt

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

JurgensSt said:


> Sent from small screen



Any fish yet?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Any fish yet?


Couple of small carps. All around 1kg and a barbel

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

JurgensSt said:


> Couple of small carps. All around 1kg and a barbel
> 
> Sent from small screen



No yellows? They put up a hell of a fight there in that stretch of river

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spongebob

Found this little gem yesterday  and honestly, i am not easily impressed by a mod  but this little guy packs a punch  it really is that good 





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

Juan_G said:


> Absolutely amazing setup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Told you so

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33

Took the day off cause I can

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## NOOB

May you be blessed some super tight lines @JurgensSt.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Titan and hand engraved Dvarw DL today!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Jengz said:


> View attachment 161167
> it's old, it's battered and bruised but it's still a mod a love to use! Back on the DL vapi g this week. Not really looking like it will last very long though


NC V2 + Reload RTA = Winner!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

Rocking the Wismec Luxotic BF Box Squonk today with my Bonza RDA, still love this RDA





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Frustrating day at work...mainly cos im here and not out there lol. Nothing that litchi cant solve!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Always a pleasure to vape!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

Not the best looking setup but damn does it vape





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## AneesEbrahim

After a long morning, I can finally kick my feet up and a enjoy a fully loaded Reload RTA

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Spongebob said:


> Found this little gem yesterday  and honestly, i am not easily impressed by a mod  but this little guy packs a punch  it really is that good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



But where though?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghanim

Lil' stack action

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Red Leather pouch for the Minuta and a matching drip tip! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Spongebob

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> But where though?


A vape shop in Klerksdorp called Puff and Pazzso i can't see no one else not having stock, seeing that we have in the "gatkant of the aarde" 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

More loadshedding 

Vaping under led light

I may be imagining it but I think the juices taste slightly better in the dark! No distractions.

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Asterix

A bit of Soho in the Rabbit this morning at the warm-down pool.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

Paradise





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA

OBS Engine RTA and X-217 on 30w @ 0.28 ohms, 3.02v

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## clydern

RainstormZA said:


> OBS Engine RTA and X-217 on 30w @ 0.28 ohms, 3.02v
> 
> View attachment 161431


Upped the wattage. I'm impressed

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

clydern said:


> Upped the wattage. I'm impressed
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


The OBS is different to the Gear RTA - Gear RTA is suited to low wattage use, as opposed to the OBS

Also difference is dual coil in the OBS and single coil in the Gear

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

RainstormZA said:


> The OBS is different to the Gear RTA - Gear RTA is suited to low wattage use, as opposed to the OBS
> 
> Also difference is dual coil in the OBS and single coil in the Gear


Ahhhh I see. How's the mod ? I saw it for R1100 in cape town I'm considering it 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Having a blue Saturday

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## RainstormZA

clydern said:


> Ahhhh I see. How's the mod ? I saw it for R1100 in cape town I'm considering it
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



Just small flaws with the chip. When the batteries go halfway empty, it starts giving a "check battery" warning, even though there's another day of battery use. I'm hoping that they develop an update to fix this. Also sometimes when you power it down, then start it up - asking if you installed a new coil. I suspect it's a memory issue on the chip, it forgetting that nothing has changed. Something isn't saving the settings. 

Maybe I should open it up and check if there's a detachable onboard battery.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

RainstormZA said:


> Just small flaws with the chip. When the batteries go halfway empty, it starts giving a "check battery" warning, even though there's another day of battery use. I'm hoping that they develop an update to fix this. Also sometimes when you power it down, then start it up - asking if you installed a new coil. I suspect it's a memory issue on the chip, it forgetting that nothing has changed. Something isn't saving the settings.
> 
> Maybe I should open it up and check if there's a detachable onboard battery.


I had the same problem with the snow wolf 200 R

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CaliGuy

Part of the Pico Army on duty for pre-birthday celebrations

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Vapessa



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

clydern said:


> Paradise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Bud, please stop with the grass pics. You making me feel crap about my lawn. 

Is this a jealous rant? You bet your my little pony im jealous

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## clydern

SmokeyJoe said:


> Bud, please stop with the grass pics. You making me feel crap about my lawn.
> 
> Is this a jealous rant? You bet your my little pony im jealous


 sorry sir. I will remove the picture 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

clydern said:


> sorry sir. I will remove the picture
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Lol no dont. It gives me motivation to get off the damn couch and work on my garden

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

M.Adhir said:


> Having a blue Saturday
> View attachment 161435



Awesome blue side panels @M.Adhir !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Vapessa said:


> View attachment 161438
> 
> View attachment 161439
> 
> View attachment 161440



That looks very cool and cute @Vapessa !
Nice photos too

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Juan_G

M.Adhir said:


> Having a blue Saturday
> View attachment 161435


Where did you get the crystal from?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

clydern said:


> I had the same problem with the snow wolf 200 R
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Ouch.

But overall it has great performance in power on its own. I find that the OBS Engine is a bit slow in firing, not the mods fault as I get fast ramp up times with the Gear RTA. It baffles me. 

So it's a question of finding the right RTA for the X-217

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Juan_G

RainstormZA said:


> Ouch.
> 
> But overall it has great performance in power on its own. I find that the OBS Engine is a bit slow in firing, not the mods fault as I get fast ramp up times with the Gear RTA. It baffles me.
> 
> So it's a question of finding the right RTA for the X-217


I'm almost sure you said you don't like a hot vape but maybe try 45-50w on the dual coils with open airflow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Juan_G said:


> I'm almost sure you said you don't like a hot vape but maybe try 45-50w on the dual coils with open airflow.


Tried that, too much vapor, more than my lungs can handle.

Think I need to build SS361L coils and see if it makes a difference. I'm currently using fused claptons in both.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

SmokeyJoe said:


> Bud, please stop with the grass pics. You making me feel crap about my lawn.
> 
> Is this a jealous rant? You bet your my little pony im jealous


The had drought for years in Cape town. Throw all your bath, dishwashing and toilet water for 5years on your grass and it will look the same, no need for fertilizer

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA

RainstormZA said:


> Tried that, too much vapor, more than my lungs can handle.
> 
> Think I need to build SS361L coils and see if it makes a difference. I'm currently using fused claptons in both.



I think that made a difference, getting more crisp flavour, and faster ramp up now. Still at 30w with 0.28 ohms. Surprisingly using less voltage too - 2.86v and just dropped it to 25w @2.65v.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapessa

Silver said:


> That looks very cool and cute @Vapessa !
> Nice photos too



Thank you @Silver absolutely love it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Poker nights, time to win some mods, juice and coils

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

All the best @AneesEbrahim , may you win lots of mods and juice and coils!!!
Vape on
Deal the cards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Decided to do something completely different - paired the Gear RTA with the Smoant Campbel

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## lesvaches

RainstormZA said:


> Decided to do something completely different - paired the Gear RTA with the Smoant Campbel
> 
> View attachment 161482


looking good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

lesvaches said:


> looking good.



Agreed, even the colour matches perfectly. It's light too but it's not a fully regulated mod. Still works great as a mod with the right coil build.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Sunday morning dark chocolate vape.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Silver said:


> All the best @AneesEbrahim , may you win lots of mods and juice and coils!!!
> Vape on
> Deal the cards



Thanks @Silver  unfortunately I left empty handed, my poker face needs some working on haha!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## antonherbst

AneesEbrahim said:


> View attachment 161461
> 
> 
> Poker nights, time to win some mods, juice and coils


And how did the odds go? What did you loose or gain?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Sunday chill vibes

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

antonherbst said:


> Sunday chill vibes
> View attachment 161496


No toes in this one?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## AneesEbrahim

antonherbst said:


> And how did the odds go? What did you loose or gain?



Gained nothing, lost some unwanted juice. So it was a win win situation

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vape Mail Sunday Baby! Who doesn't love DHL ringing your doorbell on a Sunday! Bazinga! Carlos Creation 26650 Extreme!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Wismec Luxotic DF Box with DJV RDA
#mofovapesoldschool

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Amir

En route home. Dvarw proved to be a pleasant companion. A little finicky with cabin pressure and leaking but thankfully I always fly with the tank empty. Just the juice on the wick itself seeped out. Nothing major thankfully. 

I still prefer the BB for its size, capacity and battery life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

That's travelling in style @Amir !
Awesome

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## AneesEbrahim

The weather in Cape Town today was amazing

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Today's combo






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

It's a MTL kinda day, some Panama with a kick. Still one of my favorite flavors @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## clydern

First day back at work





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Monday morning hand check!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Amir said:


>



@Amir what is the RTA on the Pico, looks like a KayFun

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Rob Fisher said:


> Monday morning hand check!
> View attachment 161584



Purple for the win Rob!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CaliGuy

Grand Guru said:


> Sunday morning dark chocolate vape.
> View attachment 161490



Now there is something we don’t see often on this forum, a DotMod setup. Dig the matt black and gold, very clean look.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Christos said:


> No toes in this one?


Someone is becoming lactose intolerant

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Amir

CaliGuy said:


> @Amir what is the RTA on the Pico, looks like a KayFun



Kayfun prime... makes a good travel companion because of the juice flow control but in general I prefer the KFL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Juan_G

After a hectic morning at work it was time for a break

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Geldart39

Decided to give MTL a go after issues with my pod devices. Went with the puma baby and beserker 1.5 from Sir Vape. Very nice stealth setup and enjoying it so far.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> It's a MTL kinda day, some Panama with a kick. Still one of my favorite flavors @Rooigevaar
> View attachment 161577



Agreed @Dela Rey Steyn - Panama is a special juice indeed! 
It has such lovely flavour
Cant believe I only discovered it fairly recently

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Juan_G said:


> After a hectic morning at work it was time for a break



So cool you can have a mid-afternoon break like that @Juan_G !!!

Coastal envy from this Gautenger

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## clydern

Couldn't get myself to buy a authentic jugger without knowing how it is. Got the clone and ended up paying super close to authentic second hand prices im a idiot
, No regrets so far though
.






Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Juan_G

Silver said:


> So cool you can have a mid-afternoon break like that @Juan_G !!!
> 
> Coastal envy from this Gautenger


I am very fortunate to work right next to the sea yes! Will take more photos for you then you can enjoy the ocean every day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Juan_G said:


> I am very fortunate to work right next to the sea yes! Will take more photos for you then you can enjoy the ocean every day.



Thanks @Juan_G
Go for it
That would be great
I love the beach and the sea !


And also the photos one can get near the water and on the rocks!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Dooky



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G

Silver said:


> Thanks @Juan_G
> Go for it
> That would be great
> I love the beach and the sea !
> 
> 
> And also the photos one can get near the water and on the rocks!


Unless you drop your mod (pod in my case) in the water!
Will keep you and all the other Gautengers up to date with what the ocean/beach look like. Think I need a thread for that hehe

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Juan_G said:


> Unless you drop your mod (pod in my case) in the water!
> Will keep you and all the other Gautengers up to date with what the ocean/beach look like. Think I need a thread for that hehe



Go right ahead @Juan_G 

I think a vaping at the beach thread is definitely needed!!

Look forward to it

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## clydern

Silver said:


> Go right ahead @Juan_G
> 
> I think a vaping at the beach thread is definitely needed!!
> 
> Look forward to it


A Clyde's grass thread also please ? 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## AneesEbrahim

On holiday, so spending late nights watching Grim Green volgs and fitting new coils and wicks

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Custard day.
Killer Kustard in the Dead Rabbit and Codex in the Wismec






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Mahir

Breakfast with the old man

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## clydern

Now I know the clone with be as great as the authentic but I'm blown away by the quality makes me feel a bit less stupid for paying R430 for a clone. Anyways has anybody tried 4mm ID coil in the jugger mini ?





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Gringo

Morning... my morning " Nic Kick " 12mg Turkish Delight ... on stinging Swagggg..

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Gringo

Nic rush done... now washing it down with a tank of Cola.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Best vape with the best coffee in Bloem!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

What you vaping in there @Grand Guru ?
Mirage and Skyline looks super

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Silver said:


> What you vaping in there @Grand Guru ?
> Mirage and Skyline looks super


Mollenberry Cool Blood! A very interesting flavour.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Strangers Mods Minuta and DVarw DL!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy

clydern said:


> Now I know the clone with be as great as the authentic but I'm blown away by the quality makes me feel a bit less stupid for paying R430 for a clone. Anyways has anybody tried 4mm ID coil in the jugger mini ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



I run a 4mm coil in my Juggerknot, this RTA was designed for bigger coils so don’t waste your time with a 3mm coil. Enough space in the wick port for the extra cotton, as you know with the Juggerknot you need to thin out the cotton ends a lot. I have no issues with wicking with the 4mm coil and it elevates the flavour.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## clydern

CaliGuy said:


> I run a 4mm coil in my Juggerknot, this RTA was designed for bigger coils so don’t waste your time with a 3mm coil. Enough space in the wick port for the extra cotton, it as you know with the Juggerknot you thing out the cotton ends a lot. I have no issues with wicking with the 4mm coil and it elevates the flavour to a 10/10 for me.
> 
> View attachment 161661
> 
> View attachment 161665
> 
> View attachment 161662


Will definitely give it a shot buddy . Will get one on my way home 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Grand Guru said:


> Mollenberry Cool Blood! A very interesting flavour.


So you like it? After a week steep is was nice, but I could not decide if I really like it, but I keep on going back to it, maybe I like it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## CaliGuy

clydern said:


> Will definitely give it a shot buddy . Will get one on my way home



And coil height is No 5 on the Coily Tool

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## clydern

CaliGuy said:


> And coil height is No 5 on the Coily Tool
> View attachment 161673
> 
> View attachment 161672


Where did you buy that ? I am using vandy vapes included one 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy

clydern said:


> Where did you buy that ? I am using vandy vapes included one
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



Should work fine with the Vandy Vape tool, I got mine from @Pho3niX90 The Vape Den. I have a spare and would give it to you gladly if you stayed in Gauteng. 

Just check the other pic, bottom off coil must be barely visible through the airflow slots.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## clydern

CaliGuy said:


> Should work fine with the Vandy Vape tool, I got mine from @Pho3niX90 The Vape Den. I have a spare and would give it to you gladly if you stayed in Gauteng.
> 
> Just check the other pic, bottom off coil must be barely visible through the airflow slots.


@jp said he will hook me up with a 4mm ID coil if he has so I will get back to you by this weekend 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> So you like it? After a week steep is was nice, but I could not decide if I really like it, but I keep on going back to it, maybe I like it.


I also left it for about 2 weeks to steep and man I’m digging it! My wife says it stinks though so I’m only vaping it outdoors to at work

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RayDeny

My goin back to work companions, Meh coffee and a awesome vape.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## clydern

Grand Guru said:


> I also left it for about 2 weeks to steep and man I’m digging it! My wife says it stinks though so I’m only vaping it outdoors to at work


What's the profile on the juice buddy ?

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

Had to use the vape band on site today can't risk breaking the glass .






Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JurgensSt

Jengz said:


> View attachment 161674



What mod it that ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

clydern said:


> What's the profile on the juice buddy ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


It’s all here https://vapehyper.co.za/collections/molinberry-one-shots/products/mb-one-shot-cool-blood

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> View attachment 161674



Looks lovely and compact @Jengz !
Winner

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## clydern

Grand Guru said:


> It’s all here https://vapehyper.co.za/collections/molinberry-one-shots/products/mb-one-shot-cool-blood


Sounds great to me. Besides the honey part 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Met the man behind Nerd Vape and got some eliquid in a trade for some Billet Box accessories. Time to rewick four set ups for four eliquids

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## McGeezy21

A good vape and some stout after a long work day...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Finally, a POD system that is useable with normal juice... and a tight DL which I can handle... Red Pill in the Caliburn. It's not about to replace my DVarw Army but it's certainly usable.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Minikin / Dvarw and Prime FizzApple Ice

Good news is that my Dvarw is now behaving

Other good news for me is that I'm liking this juice a lot. I've vaped nearly half the bottle so far which is a lot for me in a few days on a new juice. 

Enjoying it

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Mahir

Jengz said:


> View attachment 161674



Looks awesome ! Proper pocket rocket, what mod is that?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mahir

A handcheck of Champions!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jengz

Mahir said:


> Looks awesome ! Proper pocket rocket, what mod is that?


Thanks bud... It's the Cthulu 18350/650 tube mod.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Solar Storm #6 Glows in the Dark! Boom! Perfect for Load Sheading!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Juan_G

The only and best way to start the day!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Single coil day






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Randz

Today's choice...





Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Lovely MTL Tobacco Juice

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Chronix

Got the Odis16 on top of the zipper today

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 161792



Damn uncle thought for a moment you were doing magic tricks with the mod in the air then i faintly saw the glass table lol , great pic as always.

P.S you must have shares in the place by now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33

RDTA 5s compliments of @Asterix 

I have missed my rdta’s.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Asterix

Paul33 said:


> RDTA 5s compliments of @Asterix
> 
> I have missed my rdta’s.
> 
> View attachment 161799


Enjoy @Paul33! I’m glad it’s gone to a good home!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Finally, a Vape T-Shirt that fits me! A Malaysian 4XL is perfect! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Not technically in my hand yet, but soon. Waiting on the final clear coat to dry and will then reassemble. It's crude, prob won't last too long, but I'm happy I gave it a go. Did it all in a night using the most basic supplies. If my budget will allow it in the future, I'll get it powder coated and professionally printed. But here she goes, sporting my personal favorite, Taviro from @Rooigevaar, the re-done Invader III

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## lesvaches

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Not technically in my hand yet, but soon. Waiting on the final clear coat to dry and will then reassemble. It's crude, prob won't last too long, but I'm happy I gave it a go. Did it all in a night using the most basic supplies. If my budget will allow it in the future, I'll get it powder coated and professionally printed. But here she goes, sporting my personal favorite, Taviro from @Rooigevaar, the re-done Invader III
> View attachment 161810
> View attachment 161811


looking good, can’t wait to see it finished.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G

My new Pulse BF with pimped Entheon RDA.






Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Juan_G

My newly acquired Goon 22mm, 0.2ohm on the Noisy Cricket, it's a rocket!!! 
This Goon was owned by 2 forum members before me, seems like we keep it in the family.





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## RayDeny

Some MTL action and high Nic for the first day back....... seems it’s going to be one of those tours.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

The gold dvarw on that mod looks very classy @Rob Fisher !
Nicely matched indeed

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

RayDeny said:


> Some MTL action and high Nic for the first day back....... seems it’s going to be one of those tours.
> 
> View attachment 161830



Looks very nice

What is the atty on the left @RayDeny ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny

On


Silver said:


> Looks very nice
> 
> What is the atty on the left @RayDeny ?



One and only Skyline with a drop kit @Silver.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

RayDeny said:


> On
> 
> 
> One and only Skyline with a drop kit @Silver.



Ah 
Ok thanks, the drop kit confused me
Skyline has such marvellous flavour - what an atty

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

The mighty *Lemo1*

I know it's ancient and belongs in Noah's Ark or as Rob would say the bull rushes 

But this tank gives me such a precise pinprick sharp flavour on my VM Strawberry Menthol blend. Like no other. And I can see my computer screen 

Perfect desk vape at the computer. Low watts. Big tank. Very economical. Just push up the octane a bit in the juice to about 12mg 

Lovely

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Silver said:


> The mighty *Lemo1*
> 
> I know it's ancient and belongs in Noah's Ark or as Rob would say the bull rushes
> 
> But this tank gives me such a precise pinprick sharp flavour on my VM Strawberry Menthol blend. Like no other. And I can see my computer screen
> 
> Perfect desk vape at the computer. Low watts. Big tank. Very economical. Just push up the octane a bit in the juice to about 12mg
> 
> Lovely


By a look at the size of this tank, you probably have to refill it once a week @Silver! Hi resistance coil and low wattage===> low juice consumption and a very decent flavour I guess. It’s all for the win!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR

Time to test some juices in style.  
Trusty old Goon has been selected to seat the Tauren mech.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

KZOR said:


> Time to test some juices in style.
> Trusty old Goon has been selected to seat the Tauren mech.
> View attachment 161893


Thoughts on the mech? 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

JurgensSt said:


> Thoughts on the mech?


Have only used the VGOD and Sheamus mech before this and i prefer it above those two.
Has a nice feel and grip to it. Firing mechanism (Ball Connected Button) is also way better and i have zero rattle on mine.
Fires quickly.
Also love the fact that it is 18650, 20700 and 21700 compatible.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

Aurora Play and pods full of chocmint from all day vapes nicsalt. Loving it!





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> By a look at the size of this tank, you probably have to refill it once a week @Silver! Hi resistance coil and low wattage===> low juice consumption and a very decent flavour I guess. It’s all for the win!



Thanks @Grand Guru 
Its a comfortable 4.5ml, so enough capacity
1.2 ohm simple Kanthal coil - 2mm ID
11 Watts 

I end up refilling about once a week - sometimes twice a week if I vape quite a lot on it.

I dont chain vape it - but am tooting on it regularly throughout the day.

The flavour is very sharp and just suits this fruity menthol blend I have in it.
Its been delivering that juice for a few years and I have tried that juice in several other devices but I dont get the same sharpness in other devices. So I stick with this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Zer0_C00L

All set for PUZA THURSDAY

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Back at the beach... but this time for holiday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Big thanks to @Juan_G for the Shadow Omni, it's an amazing tank!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

It's done! @lesvaches @Juan_G

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 13


----------



## Silver

Wow, she's lovely @Dela Rey Steyn !
Wishing you many happy Taviro Vapes!

@Rooigevaar , check this out!
Must be the first mod in SA with Taviro on it
Marvellous

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> It's done! @lesvaches @Juan_G
> View attachment 161916
> View attachment 161917


That looks brilliant, must make a pimp my mod thread, I also want to give one of my mods a new paintjob

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Wobbelzzzz

Some MTL this evening

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Juan_G

It simply looks awesome!!!! Well done!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## clydern

Juice budget is finished for the month because of this rta. Last tank filled. I need to sell some organs now 






Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> It's done! @lesvaches @Juan_G
> View attachment 161916
> View attachment 161917


came out looking good, love the choice of color. fantastic work.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Testing the Wasp Nano RTA. A winner has joined the club. Unlike the Zeus X, you get the flavour and a decent cloud with less noise!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Thanks 


Silver said:


> Wow, she's lovely @Dela Rey Steyn !
> Wishing you many happy Taviro Vapes!
> 
> @Rooigevaar , check this out!
> Must be the first mod in SA with Taviro on it
> Marvellous


Thanks @Silver, if you love a juice, you love it!
It's actually the second Taviro mod :

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Thanks
> 
> Thanks @Silver, if you love a juice, you love it!
> It's actually the second Taviro mod :
> 
> View attachment 161925



Oh wow!
Thats amazing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Morning coffee and tobacco MTL on Reo Black while catching up with a few threads on the forum. 

Lovely start to Friday. Am so happy it's weekend soon !

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Silver said:


> Morning coffee and tobacco MTL on Reo Black while catching up with a few threads on the forum.
> 
> Lovely start to Friday. Am so happy it's weekend soon !



That's such an elegant setup ! Love the simplistic design lines of a REO!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> That's such an elegant setup ! Love the simplistic design lines of a REO!



Thanks @Dela Rey Steyn 
I dont really care too much how it looks and although it may seem elegant to some i think its not the prettiest chunk of aluminium around. But man does that RM2 produce a monstrous MTL vape for me! And it never gives a single problem. No leaks. Just consistent behaviour day in and day out.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

same old, same old

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Squonk Friday






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## NOOB

Wasp Nano and Pulse X in action today with some PMS. Lovely stuff! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> View attachment 161941


Lekker Rietvlei!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Daniel

This has become my ADV , if you haven't tried it ...you should ....

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## NOOB

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> View attachment 161941


Wishing for you have some tight lines there boet! Enjoy! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB

JurgensSt said:


> Squonk Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen


The joys of what is the Recurve on a Pulse. Pure bliss! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Giving the Gear RTA a go after a long time, forgot how good it is.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

And after the proud ownership of the Jugger mini [tnx SHAUN] , which looks too arrogant on a MOONBOX
, the longing of things I do not know , just assaulted me and on a whim ,there was a new baby, LUNG CANDY professionals proudly delivered another black baby, OFRF Gear, learning of changing cotton nappies and rolling
round nappy holders will follow . JASON AND THE HOOLIGAN , MY HEROES AFTER IRONMAN DIES

Thank you for great help .

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Two perfectly good atty’s you have there @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

My weekend just started. 
With @wackytebacky

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## AneesEbrahim

It's the first time I'm trying Red Pill and it tastes majestic!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 6


----------



## cgs

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## jamie



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

The kids got to the chips faster than I got to my camera 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Juan_G

It's a Red Pill (Billet Box), Strawberry Cookie (Puma & Gear) and Hawaiian Punch (Pulse & Entheon) day.

Happy weekend everyone!





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## VanillaVape

Dovpo Topside and Vapology mango grape ice... vapes really well!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## AneesEbrahim

My favourite tube mech and my favourite rda to date

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Elmien



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Saintjie

VanillaVape said:


> Dovpo Topside and Vapology mango grape ice... vapes really well!
> View attachment 162039


This juice is quite good to be honest

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Juan_G

Almost looks like we are copying each other.....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

My two trusty companions for work today.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rafique

Trying a pod for out and about

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Saintjie

Juan_G said:


> Almost looks like we are copying each other.....
> View attachment 162048


It's a perfect combo. It's worth copying lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Sky solo Plus and Twisp Arcus AIO 
#mofovapes #mofovapesoldschool #twisp

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

A very decent weekend setup!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Two of my favorites 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7


----------



## Juan_G

My little family

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Wow @Juan_G
Great family - and not so little - they seem to be multiplying !

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Juan_G

Silver said:


> Wow @Juan_G
> Great family - and not so little - they seem to be multiplying !


It's almost like they have babies every month!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jp1905



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Lovely pics @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8


----------



## RayDeny

Its a 110w day today and the goon 25 with the double barrel v3 make the Scotchies sing.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Nice @RayDeny !
And the chopper in the background looks like a house!
Lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Spyro said:


> View attachment 160437


Dibs

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

@Dela Rey Steyn 
Hi brother. We need a tutorial in home brew thread please

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Not technically in my hand yet, but soon. Waiting on the final clear coat to dry and will then reassemble. It's crude, prob won't last too long, but I'm happy I gave it a go. Did it all in a night using the most basic supplies. If my budget will allow it in the future, I'll get it powder coated and professionally printed. But here she goes, sporting my personal favorite, Taviro from @Rooigevaar, the re-done Invader III
> View attachment 161810
> View attachment 161811



Awesome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Donuts @Silver ?
Nice MTL tobacco and a strong coffee.




I may be looking at where I can get some blackbird next week if you or @Andre are interested.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Now this is how diy St Louie Butter Cake should taste!


Zeus still a winner for sure. My happy face is on.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

venturing into the mech world....

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos

vicTor said:


> venturing into the mech world....
> 
> View attachment 162143


Anything explode yet?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Donuts @Silver ?
> Nice MTL tobacco and a strong coffee.
> 
> View attachment 162139
> 
> 
> I may be looking at where I can get some blackbird next week if you or @Andre are interested.



Awesome @Christos !
Was wondering where the Sunday donuts were. Hehe
Lovely Dani !
Major fomo

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## vicTor

Christos said:


> Anything explode yet?



not yet, got advice from you, so should be ok

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Skyline in mtl with the 1mm air disc.... Fantastic with some mighty mint salts

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> I may be looking at where I can get some blackbird next week if you or @Andre are interested.


That would be great @Christos. Will you be overseas for that? I imported from ecigdo.com last time (now on special I see). They also have a blackbird V2 now, but I prefer the original.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Andre said:


> That would be great @Christos. Will you be overseas for that? I imported from ecigdo.com last time (now on special I see). They also have a blackbird V2 now, but I prefer the original.


No I'll be here in SA but thinking of importing to my myus address and then DHL to SA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> No I'll be here in SA but thinking of importing to my myus address and then DHL to SA.


Ah, shall PM you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Just tried replay for the first time 

Loving this coil in the skyline.
Well done @Crafted Coils. These coils are perfect in the skyline even without replay.




Couldn't decide on a juice so went with dolce.
The preheat punch gets the right amount of heat that I have come to expect in a dual coil RTA!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## clydern

.






Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JurgensSt

Combo's for today








Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Strangers Mods - Minuta DNA75C with Red Leather Sleeve!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Jengz said:


> View attachment 162285


What mod is that? 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

JurgensSt said:


> What mod is that?
> 
> Sent from small screen


Cthulhu tube mod?

Reactions: Like 4 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Jengz

JurgensSt said:


> What mod is that?
> 
> Sent from small screen


Cthulu 18350/18650 tube mod in 18350 mode

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Jengz said:


> Cthulu 18350/18650 tube mod in 18350 mode


Happy with it? 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

JurgensSt said:


> Happy with it?
> 
> Sent from small screen


Absolutely love it for my mtl needs.... It is superb thus far

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CaliGuy

@Jengz these little mini setups are so perfect for MTL, nice setup you got there bud it’s right up my alley.

If I my ask some advise on the Tube Mod, I saw in the spec that it supports 1.0ohm resistance and max 40A current.

Does this mean it won’t work with a lower resistance coil of say 0.75ohm?

Asking as I don’t particularly like vaping Nic Salts or on 1.0ohm coils at super low watts and prefer my MTL coil and vape in the 0.75ohm 16w to 19w range. Love the mod but don’t want limitations on coil build option if it has any and don’t know the answer to this other contacting the mod makers and asking them or I must contact Sir Vape in the morning.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

0


CaliGuy said:


> @Jengz these little mini setups are so perfect for MTL, nice setup you got there bud it’s right up my alley.
> 
> If I my ask some advise on the Tube Mod, I saw in the spec that it supports 0.1ohm resistance and max 40A current.
> 
> Does this mean it won’t work with a lower resistance coil of say 0.75ohm?
> 
> Asking as I don’t particularly like vaping Nic Salts or on 1.0ohm coils at super low watts and prefer my coil and vape in the 0.75ohm range. Love the mod but don’t want limitations if it has any.


0.1 ohm is lower than 0.75ohm

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Jengz

CaliGuy said:


> @Jengz these little mini setups are so perfect for MTL, nice setup you got there bud it’s right up my alley.
> 
> If I my ask some advise on the Tube Mod, I saw in the spec that it supports 1.0ohm resistance and max 40A current.
> 
> Does this mean it won’t work with a lower resistance coil of say 0.75ohm?
> 
> Asking as I don’t particularly like vaping Nic Salts or on 1.0ohm coils at super low watts and prefer my MTL coil and vape in the 0.75ohm 16w to 19w range. Love the mod but don’t want limitations on hold option if it has any.


The restriction is that with the mosfet it will not fire below 0.1. I would only go below . 25 ohms with a 18650 battery in it. 

In 18350 mode it will not fire below 0.5 but I build around 0.85 in mtl mode and it is absolutely superb. 

There are small gripes with the mosfet but the silicone bridge on this version 2 has resolved it for me thus far. 

Honestly I highly recommend this mod as a stealth mtl with a good mtl tank atop. Form factor, ease of use and performance is absolutely bloody outstanding. And for 690 it's money really well spent. The button is also very clicky which I love. 

Just given it to the man behind @vaperepublicsa to take on his travels and because he couldn't put mine down when he visited earlier so let's se what's his thoughts. 

Ps sorry for doing this in this thread. But to stick to topic this is what is in my hand right now.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## CaliGuy

LOL I can’t believe it, just went back to Sir Vapes sight and honestly my eyes have been playing the same trick on me for well over a week now. 

I keep seeing 1.0 and not 0.1, well do I feel like a tosser right now

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

A lot of tank testing in my hands today! Left to right. Boxxer V2 in the Billet Box, Taifun GT I4 with the full glass tank, Nduro with 10.5ml extension tank, Hussar X RTA, And then my normal Dvarw DL's!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA

CaliGuy said:


> LOL I can’t believe it, just went back to Sir Vapes sight and honestly my eyes have been playing the same trick on me for well over a week now.
> 
> I keep seeing 1.0 and not 0.1, well do I feel like a tosser right now


Lol you're not alone, going through that as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M.Adhir

some Jugger in the mix.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Cold days and these things just work well together. Think the boxer dude is after my juice.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Cornelius

Rob Fisher said:


> A lot of tank testing in my hands today! Left to right. Boxxer V2 in the Billet Box, Taifun GT I4 with the full glass tank, Nduro with 10.5ml extension tank, Hussar X RTA, And then my normal Dvarw DL's!
> View attachment 162407



That blue Dani with the Hussar looks amazing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tai

Rob Fisher said:


> A lot of tank testing in my hands today! Left to right. Boxxer V2 in the Billet Box, Taifun GT I4 with the full glass tank, Nduro with 10.5ml extension tank, Hussar X RTA, And then my normal Dvarw DL's!
> View attachment 162407


That is by far the best looking Billet box setup I've seen Uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Just picked up from @Faheem777

Flavor banger






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

*Rose MTL* vaping *Havana Nightz* by @Naeemhoosen

What a class juice

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Daniel

Yup same same.....

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Daniel said:


> View attachment 162470
> Yup same same.....


If it's good, it's good

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz

Monday braai with what has got to be hands down theeeee worst device I've ever owned heeeeish its bad

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Jengz said:


> View attachment 162481
> 
> Monday braai with what has got to be hands down theeeee worst device I've ever owned heeeeish its bad



I was wondering the same when I saw the pricing this weekend, how bad it could be.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> View attachment 162481
> 
> Monday braai with what has got to be hands down theeeee worst device I've ever owned heeeeish its bad



Thanks @Jengz 
What device is that if I may ask?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

Jengz said:


> View attachment 162481
> 
> Monday braai with what has got to be hands down theeeee worst device I've ever owned heeeeish its bad


Wasn't it R90 ? I saw it somewhere for R90

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## clydern

Has to be hands down the best rta I ever tried even if it's a clone. Now for a authentic dual coil rendition





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GerharddP



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

clydern said:


> Has to be hands down the best rta I ever tried even if it's a clone. Now for a authentic dual coil rendition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



Which atty is that @clydern ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern

Silver said:


> Which atty is that @clydern ?


Hey bud that's my juggeknot mini clone 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

clydern said:


> Hey bud that's my juggeknot mini clone
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



Ah, ok thanks
Makes sense - many members speak highly of the Juggerknot Mini

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz

M.Adhir said:


> I was wondering the same when I saw the pricing this weekend, how bad it could be.


My bra this thing is leak city and you get dry hits... In all honesty the pod is just kak... Plain old no flavour dry leaking nonsense but the device feels amazing and the mount piece is super comfy

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Jengz

Silver said:


> Thanks @Jengz
> What device is that if I may ask?


It's the craving vapor pod system Mr @Silver

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

clydern said:


> Has to be hands down the best rta I ever tried even if it's a clone. Now for a authentic dual coil rendition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Get the fatality 25mm but the dual jug wasn't as good as the single in my opinion

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern

Jengz said:


> Get the fatality 25mm but the dual jug wasn't as good as the single in my opinion


Is it by us yet ? I saw it was reasonably priced compared to the fatality 28mm

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

clydern said:


> Is it by us yet ? I saw it was reasonably priced compared to the fatality 28mm
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


I know they are currently doing qc checks and shipping out orders.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Morix

0.14 /vtc5a / diy a better world @method1

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Jengz said:


> I know they are currently doing qc checks and shipping out orders.



I'm still waiting for them to reply. 
Asked them for approx dimensions so I'd know.how much bigger than the reload/ petri it would be. 
Got used to the lower profile atty's. Cant deal with a 737-800 on my mods anymore.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani 25 with 10.5ml extension tank on the Squape Nduro!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## CaliGuy

My phone cause I’m catching up on ECIGSSA posts

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## JurgensSt

Can't put this down. Flavor flavor flavor





Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Frosty lychee inside!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver

What mod is that @Grand Guru ?
Looks very interesting and different

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Joyetech Ekee 2000mAh @Silver . Very affordable and ergonomics are top notch. Battery life very decent at 15w too!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Droid Army doing some RTA tests! Hussar X, Tafun GT IV and Dvarw DL.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing the SX Mini... I think it's a really FUGLY mod but may keep it to see how well it does with the 30mm The Tank V4 that should arrive at the end of the month!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern

Rob Fisher said:


> Testing the SX Mini... I think it's a really FUGLY mod but may keep it to see how well it does with the 30mm The Tank V4 that should arrive at the end of the month!
> View attachment 162554


I think that mod is absolutely gorgeous tbh . Looks great with a juggeknot mini ontop 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gringo

Rob Fisher said:


> Testing the SX Mini... I think it's a really FUGLY mod but may keep it to see how well it does with the 30mm The Tank V4 that should arrive at the end of the month!
> View attachment 162554


Love mine Rob... but i must admit... im more of a " curvy " kind da guy.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Droid Army doing some RTA tests! Hussar X, Tafun GT IV and Dvarw DL.
> View attachment 162551



@Rob Fisher - what's your quick one liner comparison between the three tanks ?
I assume they all have Red Pill inside?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - what's your quick one liner comparison between the three tanks ?
> I assume they all have Red Pill inside?



Hussar X pretty good flavour but very small juice capacity.
GT IV Nice simple tank and the flavour is good but I think a little too much airflow with the result is the vape is dry as opposed to wet.
Dvarw DL - Perfect flavour and perfect air and great juice capacity. All around winner!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Hussar X pretty good flavour but very small juice capacity.
> GT IV Nice simple tank and the flavour is good but I think a little too much airflow with the result is the vape is dry as opposed to wet.
> Dvarw DL - Perfect flavour and perfect air and great juice capacity. All around winner!



Thanks @Rob Fisher
Much appreciated! Those three sentences are very insightful and helpful!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

clydern said:


> I think that mod is absolutely gorgeous tbh . Looks great with a juggeknot mini ontop



@clydern and @Gringo I must say after spending a day with the SX Mini I like it a lot more than I thought I would. Comfortable in the hand which I didn't expect... excellent battery life... It will be my go-to mod to take fishing!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> Much appreciated! Those three sentences are very insightful and helpful!



@Silver , was there any doubt in your mind as to which atty was going to come out tops in that "Uncle @Rob Fisher line-up"? You know the Dwarv is the Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Juan_G

N&N
Noisy Cricket & Nudge





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Silver , was there any doubt in your mind as to which atty was going to come out tops in that "Uncle @Rob Fisher line-up"? You know the Dwarv is the Chicken Dinner!



Agreed. But I wanted to know how the others compared. Also I know Rob's preferences quite well so if he says something about another tank ie more or less airflow I know if I will like it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Double for today







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

It's a Taviro kinda day! @Rooigevaar, cant get enough of this Juice, and my local now has stock on my request, well, they had stock, took it all . Everyday I use this little banger of a SXK BB, I'm thankful to @BumbleBee, love this little gem!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## antonherbst

Ice bolt with my ADV is heaven

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Grand Guru said:


> Frosty lychee inside!
> View attachment 162535


Thought you started vaping off the car keys for a second there!
that mod looks super compact.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Golden Dvarw with new Glass!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fishing Club Meeting tonight so two Dani's going with!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> It's a Taviro kinda day! @Rooigevaar, cant get enough of this Juice, and my local now has stock on my request, well, they had stock, took it all . Everyday I use this little banger of a SXK BB, I'm thankful to @BumbleBee, love this little gem!
> View attachment 162642



I agree with you @Dela Rey Steyn 
Taviro is awesome!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> Ice bolt with my ADV is heaven
> View attachment 162691



Wow @antonherbst - that Ice Bolt looks fabulous
Great photo!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Fishing Club Meeting tonight so two Dani's going with!
> View attachment 162710



Double Stunners 
Double the pain and FOMO

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Wow @antonherbst - that Ice Bolt looks fabulous
> Great photo!



Thanks @Silver it fits nicely with the Ice Queen.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Two greats makes an awesome. Wasp nano with Hadaly cap on

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Vaporator00

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Two greats makes an awesome. Wasp nano with Hadaly cap on
> View attachment 162759


Hmmm....Interesting, to say the least. How does the airflow line up?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Vaporator00 said:


> Hmmm....Interesting, to say the least. How does the airflow line up?


Dont really line up, 4 holes from hadaly is to low, so I put an oring at bottom to lift them a mm. But I like restricted dl to mtl so only one hole each side line up with wasp airholes, so for me is perfect. Flavour is great, so will test it for a week, then if I decide its worth it, will close the 4 holes of hadaly cap with resin or something and drill two new holes at exactly right places both sides. Then I can maybe have the perfect wasp without a whistle and looks better with drip tip

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Aqua Master on the Rincoe Manto.
Great looking Combo in my opinion

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mahir

A classic Friday vape

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Gringo

Hello again my precious

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

She looks lovely @Gringo !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G

What an amazing RTA! Flavour is phenomenal, no fuss to build and can't imagine that it would leak due to top airflow. Thank you so much @RainstormZA





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## clydern

Juan_G said:


> What an amazing RTA! Flavour is phenomenal, no fuss to build and can't imagine that it would leak due to top airflow. Thank you so much @RainstormZA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


What rta is that if I may ask ?

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Gringo said:


> Hello again my precious
> View attachment 162803
> View attachment 162804


What a absolute stunner of a setup @Gringo, I'm GREEN with envy!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

clydern said:


> What rta is that if I may ask ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



I think its the OBS Nano if Im not mistaken

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern

Silver said:


> I think its the OBS Nano if Im not mistaken


Is it the one with the top fill similar to the juggeknots ?

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

clydern said:


> Is it the one with the top fill similar to the juggeknots ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



Not sure
Maybe @Juan_G can tell us

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Juan_G

Sorry, forgot to add the name. It's the OBS Engine. Yes the filling is the same as the juggerknot. The atty just love's the Noisy! Pure awesomeness!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Juan_G

I think this drip tip also looks good






Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Silver said:


> Not sure
> Maybe @Juan_G can tell us


@Silver @clydern , not sure if that is the OBS Engine dual coill as I cannot remember which one she had, or the OBS Engine Nano single coil.

They are sidefill, top airflow and just about the easiest rta’s to build. Flavour is on par with anything out there imho, but I am a bit biased as well as it was my first rebuildable Rta’s. I will not get rid of them and they still slot into my daily rotation ever so often, especially over weekends. Flavour for days. They are actually DL tanks but if you close down the airflow nearly to nothing you get get a very loose restricted
Lung hit.  Very loose, but a good dL isn’t a bad thing.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Juan_G

My new Goon 25mm on the Shogun (the Noisy is currently occupied)





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Juan_G said:


> Sorry, forgot to add the name. It's the OBS Engine. Yes the filling is the same as the juggerknot. The atty just love's the Noisy! Pure awesomeness!!!



OBS Engine Dual, I think. I tried Googling for more information and I was bombarded with so many different ones, I had no idea of which one it is. 

It has a dual coil deck and it does fill on the side, not the top.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M.Adhir

For a rainy JHB night. Something warm in the tanks.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny

Dropped Skyline and a 18350 VA Phenom of course.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

I forgot how good the blizten is





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Dvarw combo for a day on the dam!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Juan_G

New covers for the Pulse and a matching drip tip for the Entheon





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## clydern

Can't get over how beautiful this mod is








Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RainstormZA

RainstormZA said:


> OBS Engine Dual, I think. I tried Googling for more information and I was bombarded with so many different ones, I had no idea of which one it is.
> 
> It has a dual coil deck and it does fill on the side, not the top.


OBS Engine V2, thanks to Google.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

RainstormZA said:


> OBS Engine V2, thanks to Google.


I heard its super hard to find. Jai haze praises the single coil version

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt

clydern said:


> I heard its super hard to find. Jai haze praises the single coil version
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


V2 and Nano 

I may know a guy that has a Nano for sale





Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## clydern

JurgensSt said:


> V2 and Nano
> 
> I may know a guy that has a Nano for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen


Which one is better ? 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Flavor and V2 is great, one of the best dual flavor tanks for me

Nano don't have to stand back to the JK mini

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## clydern

JurgensSt said:


> Flavor and V2 is great, one of the best dual flavor tanks for me
> 
> Nano don't have to stand back to the JK mini
> 
> Sent from small screen


Maybe I need one the end of the month then 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Juan_G

I was going to send a photo of the box but it doesn't say anything

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## GerharddP



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Spongebob

JurgensSt said:


> V2 and Nano
> 
> I may know a guy that has a Nano for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen


Who wants a nanocan have mine 

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antonherbst

Ice bolt day. The winter is on us. Enjoy the day forumites

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

New Voopoo Drag 2 Platinum won in a competition on the forum by @VOOPOO . Review done by @ddk1979 and myself.

The mug's message hasn't got anything to do with my opinion of myself, it was a gift from @Hooked.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's a Dani Mini Dvarw Weekend!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## RainstormZA

Juan_G said:


> I was going to send a photo of the box but it doesn't say anything


That's why I wasn't too sure on the actual name, model or version.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern

Some vapology mango grape for today





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> New Voopoo Drag 2 Platinum won in a competition on the forum by @VOOPOO . Review done by @ddk1979 and myself.
> 
> The mug's message hasn't got anything to do with my opinion of myself, it was a gift from @Hooked.
> 
> 
> View attachment 162888



@Puff the Magic Dragon Ohhhhh yes ... the raffle at the vape meet! I'd already forgotten about that. I must say, it's a perfect colour match with the mod!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## CaliGuy

Wasp RDTA I picked up yesterday from @Room Fogger. Airy little atty but boy does it have nice flavour.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA

vicTor said:


> View attachment 162913


Is that a gecko branded mod?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor

RainstormZA said:


> Is that a gecko branded mod?



...lol no but the little lizard had no issue posing

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Such a good tobacco eliquid

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The two remaining Phantoms are awaiting their new buddy due for delivery tomorrow! The Titan has arrived at the local DHL centre ahead of schedule!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> The two remaining Phantoms are awaiting their new buddy due for delivery tomorrow! The Titan has arrived at the local DHL centre ahead of schedule!
> View attachment 162966



Ooh @Rob Fisher , those phantoms are gorgeous
Havent seen them for a while, they look lovely

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

vicTor said:


> View attachment 162913



That is such a great photo @vicTor !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## jamie



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Room Fogger said:


> Now this is how diy St Louie Butter Cake should taste!
> View attachment 162142
> 
> Zeus still a winner for sure. My happy face is on.


Sir I see in my crystal ball this cake concoction couriering to the valley of the ORANGES...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

ARYANTO said:


> Sir I see in my crystal ball this cake concoction couriering to the valley of the ORANGES...


It’s a diy recipy, but well worth it, should you need some for a mind blowing experience in cakery without the steep wait, we can talk. Have some proper steeped extra!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Murdered Out Trio ready for the week ahead

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

AneesEbrahim said:


> View attachment 162971
> 
> 
> Murdered Out Trio ready for the week ahead



What a GORGEOUS trio it is!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today is Titan Day! The Two Phantoms are ready to welcome the Titan into the fold and a Dvarw DL is wicked and juiced up ready for when DHL arrives!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## CaliGuy

Rob Fisher said:


> Today is Titan Day! The Two Phantoms are ready to welcome the Titan into the fold and a Dvarw DL is wicked and juiced up ready for when DHL arrives!
> View attachment 162989



Something Matchy Matchy is about to go down at the skippers house

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Ruwaid

@AneesEbrahim where did you get that drip tip from for the BB bud?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Ruwaid said:


> @AneesEbrahim where did you get that drip tip from for the BB bud?



Hey man, I bought it at my local vape shop while still living in China last year. It's the same shape as the Dvarw DL tip, personally the most comfortable drip tip to date  I'm not too sure where you could find them locally in SA unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Team! 2 x Phantoms and a Titan!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

AneesEbrahim said:


> Hey man, I bought it at my local vape shop while still living in China last year. It's the same shape as the Dvarw DL tip, personally the most comfortable drip tip to date  I'm not too sure where you could find them locally in SA unfortunately.



Agreed, @AneesEbrahim - the Dvarw DL driptip is so comfortable! I love it
Another one that is also very comfortable for me is the one on the old Merlin Mini. Am using it on the Hadaly. Doesnt look good and it has overhang but it makes the vape so much better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Woolies Pistachio ice cream again

Left it a little bit so it's a bit melted. 

My word this is delicious. 

Billet box looking on not too happy

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz

Silver said:


> Woolies Pistachio ice cream again
> 
> Left it a little bit so it's a bit melted.
> 
> My word this is delicious.
> 
> Billet box looking on not too happy


Ah fomo for this ice cream and I'm stuck in bed with a bust knee unable to even go down to got get me a welfare country fresh vanilla! Thanks for that @Silver

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> Ah fomo for this ice cream and I'm stuck in bed with a bust knee unable to even go down to got get me a welfare country fresh vanilla! Thanks for that @Silver



Oh no @Jengz 
Sorry to hear - how did you bust your knee?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

The mists have now started the journey to winter here from autumn.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius

Cloudy kinda day 

Beast mode engaged




Paired beautifully with some (2 month steeped) golden custard by @Vino1718

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chronix

Komodo + basic TI
Zipper + o-atty

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's a Titan Dvarw kind of day today!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## JurgensSt

Today's double






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Waine

Not the best MTL tank I have acquired. I need to work in my builds. OBS engine MTL.





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rocking the Armor and Skyfall today

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Amir

Time for some new coils and wick in the 2 most flavorful atty’s I have come across in all 8 years of my vape journey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## StompieZA

Voopoo DRAG 2 platinum with the new Voopoo MAAT subohm tank.





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## GerharddP



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## lesvaches

StompieZA said:


> Voopoo DRAG 2 platinum with the new Voopoo MAAT subohm tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Looks good!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

lesvaches said:


> Looks good!



TBH...its flippen good!! The firing rate is instant! The flavor on this MAAT subohm tank is out of this world, Better than my Zeus and Aquamaster rtas!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz

My two greatest dual coil attys for my odd DL vaping here and there... Flavour off these two are just superb! 

I'm now on 2 tanks a week for DL vaping but man when I have these vape sessions boy do I love them!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Glow in the dark Solar Storm and Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## RayDeny

My companions for work today, all about the Skyline.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## CaliGuy

This! Stupid nurses in the operating theater this morning scratches my throat with the breather pipe the shove down there.

Sore throat and horrible taste in my mouth so can’t vape, I’m pissed off and just want some nicotine.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Good morning ECIGSSA...

Early rise for a busy day ahead

It's a first for me. A 6mg juice in MTL mode. *Taviro* by Wiener Vape.

I'm liking it. It's not thumping the throat but the flavour is deep and rich as always in this setup. And Taviro is an amazing intriguing juice. @Rooigevaar you made a winner!

Now where's my coffee?

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Silver said:


> Good morning ECIGSSA...
> 
> Early rise for a busy day ahead
> 
> It's a first for me. A 6mg juice in MTL mode. *Taviro* by Wiener Vape.
> 
> I'm liking it. It's not thumping the throat but the flavour is deep and rich as always in this setup. And Taviro is an amazing intriguing juice. @Rooigevaar you made a winner!
> 
> Now where's my coffee?



@Silver , do you think if we bug @Rooigevaar enough he'll succumb and make us a small batch 18mg Freebase?

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Strangers Mod Minuta day today! Dvarw DL and Siam matching drip tip to the OG Italian leather pouch!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Daniel

Day 2 of testing , so far positive , no spitback or leaking on refill , flavour on point .... this is a keeper ...

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## clydern

Daniel said:


> Day 2 of testing , so far positive , no spitback or leaking on refill , flavour on point .... this is a keeper ...
> 
> View attachment 163380


Idk how I feel about the look of it. Does it trump the jugger mini ?

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Daniel

clydern said:


> Idk how I feel about the look of it. Does it trump the jugger mini ?



Not really a fair comparison , dual vs single , but I can say this is the best dual coil RTA I've used in a long time. 
Yes the looks aren't great but I'll forgo that as the flavour is great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## clydern

Daniel said:


> Not really a fair comparison , dual vs single , but I can say this is the best dual coil RTA I've used in a long time.
> Yes the looks aren't great but I'll forgo that as the flavour is great.


True. How about reload ?

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asterix

Red Pill and a bit of Fizzapple Ice.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Asterix said:


> Red Pill and a bit of Fizzapple Ice.
> 
> View attachment 163390



How is it going with your son's swimming @Asterix ?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## cgs

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Silver , do you think if we bug @Rooigevaar enough he'll succumb and make us a small batch 18mg Freebase?
> View attachment 163372



Any space on the band-wagon?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

cgs said:


> Any space on the band-wagon?
> 
> View attachment 163397


Taviroception! @Rooigevaar @Silver

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA

Some gin at work is always welcome lol @Oupa






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Asterix

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> How is it going with your son's swimming @Asterix ?


Great @Dela Rey Steyn 

Got Gold for Elite Youth in the 200m Breast and came 8th in the final with the big guns. Then also came 8th in the Final for the 50m Breast. And just received an Elite Youth silver, a junior worlds qualifying time and is in the final for 100 Breast this evening. So very, very proud!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Asterix said:


> Great @Dela Rey Steyn
> 
> Got Gold for Elite Youth in the 200m Breast and came 8th in the final with the big guns. Then also came 8th in the Final for the 50m Breast. And just received an Elite Youth silver, a junior worlds qualifying time and is in the final for 100 Breast this evening. So very, very proud!!



That's terrific @Asterix! You must be a very proud father and rightfully so, the young man did exceptionally well, Congratulations!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tai

Epic little mtl combo. Dvarw 16 on the smallest dna 75 (Sbody Elfin) - such an awesome little mod. Some Red Pill diy with Cloudburst nic salt ( best nic salt ive tried by a long shot) at 15mg.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Freaking love this liquid!

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt

SmokeyJoe said:


> Freaking love this liquid!
> 
> View attachment 163415


Still like the mod? 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

JurgensSt said:


> Still like the mod?
> 
> Sent from small screen


Love it. Awesome run around mod

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CaliGuy

Tai said:


> Epic little mtl combo. Dvarw 16 on the smallest dna 75 (Sbody Elfin) - such an awesome little mod. Some Red Pill diy with Cloudburst nic salt ( best nic salt ive tried by a long shot) at 15mg.
> View attachment 163400



This is what you need for your Dvarw 16. Best mini mod/pod style system I have tried to date, plus it’s rebuildable so puts all the pods to shame on the flavor department, plus customizable airflow.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz

That new New from the VM team! The closest I'll ever get to a Gin and Tonic hahaha alcohol free bhabhaaa! Quite a unique yet stunning flavour on the hadaly! Leka impressed with this one ... Well done @Oupa and team!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## AneesEbrahim

When the insider RBA is wicked correctly it's an absolute dream of a vape

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## clydern

Giving the jugger a break. Just made me realize that I can't do this RDA thing anymore, 3 drags and I'm over nic'ed





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## antonherbst

What to choose from? All perfect setups and amazing juices.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## clydern

antonherbst said:


> What to choose from? All perfect setups and amazing juices.
> View attachment 163441


Choose whatever has the hawaiin breeze in,lol

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Red and Blue Combo's!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

Carry for the day

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 6


----------



## Daniel

Finally found a device I can enjoy Creme in ..... this tank is an all rounder for sure ....

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Comrad Juju

Friday shall now be known as pod day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## clydern

Daniel said:


> Finally found a device I can enjoy Creme in ..... this tank is an all rounder for sure ....
> View attachment 163481


Fomo is real 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Elmien

Some mint choc chip ice cream is perfect for a cold and rainy Friday.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Sexy!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## oSuSkIo



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## Jp1905



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Tai



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## CaliGuy

oSuSkIo said:


> View attachment 163528


Not wasting anytime I see, straight into the Dvarws, can’t go wrong with that approach!

And you managed to snag Ash’s Solar Storm, nice one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

I finally gave in to the hype . @KZOR review is what pushed me to buy if you haven't checked his review for the Zeus X I highly recommend it. It's nice having local reviewers. They just seem super trustworthy






Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## delon

clydern said:


> I finally gave in to the hype . @KZOR review is what pushed me to buy if you haven't checked his review for the Zeus X I highly recommend it. It's nice having local reviewers. They just seem super trustworthy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


It's a hellova atty for flavour..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## delon

delon said:


> It's a hellova atty for flavour..

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## clydern

delon said:


> It's a hellova atty for flavour..


Coming from a jugger clone..im getting used to the airflow

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern

Can you show me your build when you rewick again please?

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius

The undisputed King of Juice has been blessed with a Queen! Congrats @Oupa, this Juniper is next level. And the packaging is very good!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## clydern

Nothing like waking up and taking the first few drags on your new rta. Man I love vaping





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Juan_G

Charlotte's Butterscotch mints & Cheetos Flaming hot. Best of both worlds!





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Morning combo





Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

So after a year, the best mod ive ever owned, my Vapor Storm Puma, had a real nasty fall (over 5m fall) and wires to the terminals broke off. Since i dont own a soldering iron or even know how to solder, i was left with no choice but to buy a new mod to the detrement of my wallet. May i introduce Puma #2

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt

SmokeyJoe said:


> So after a year, the best mod ive ever owned, my Vapor Storm Puma, had a real nasty fall and wires to the terminals broke off. Since i dont own a soldering iron or even know how to solder, i was left with no choice but to buy a new mod to the detrement of my wallet. May i introduce Puma #2
> 
> View attachment 163560


Sorry to hear.... Couple of good cheap mods on the market.... 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

JurgensSt said:


> Sorry to hear.... Couple of good cheap mods on the market....
> 
> Sent from small screen


A R600 dual batt mod that lasted me longer than any other mod is damn good value for money, and im ruff with mods. Hence the 5m drop

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

And even with a 5m drop, theres not a scratch on the mod. If i can get someone to solder the wires for me, im 100% certain it will last me another year

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Gemztek Lucky Star V2 on the Rincoe Manto Dual 18650 Reg mod
#MOFOVAPES #mofovapesoldschool

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Juan_G

Derringer RDA compliments of @Imti175
Thank you for this interesting little MTL rda





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Droid all clear and silver! Bazinga! Dvarw DL on top for the WIN with a matchy-matchy drip tip from Siam Mods!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Imti175

Juan_G said:


> Derringer RDA compliments of @Imti175
> Thank you for this interesting little MTL rda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Thanks man, but i think you need a bigger device for it 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Juan_G

Imti175 said:


> Thanks man, but i think you need a bigger device for it
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Tell me about it! The overhang is just too much, might require a quad battery setup to run this monster of a RDA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juan_G

Rob Fisher said:


> Droid all clear and silver! Bazinga! Dvarw DL on top for the WIN with a matchy-matchy drip tip from Siam Mods!
> View attachment 163567


That's a good looking setup uncle Rob

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Juan_G said:


> That's a good looking setup uncle Rob



I had to use my hex screwdriver!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Juan_G

Rob Fisher said:


> I had to use my hex screwdriver!
> View attachment 163569
> View attachment 163570
> View attachment 163571
> View attachment 163572


Oh wow, almost looks dangerous to change the covers! Looks like the kitty found the droid it was looking for!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Coud N9ne

Flava flaaaave

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G

My Dead Rabbit went on a diet. Using the normal glass for the first time.





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Juan_G

Pulse and Entheon colour change






Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

One of the best Mango and Pineapple juices available on the market

Job well done @JackoWacko





Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Beethoven

Any ideas for a decent driptip?

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Beethoven said:


> Any ideas for a decent driptip?
> View attachment 163576





http://siammods.com

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Beethoven

Would prefer a silver one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juan_G

Goon 25mm, wicked and waiting for it's new mod....





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

Juan_G said:


> Goon 25mm, wicked and waiting for it's new mod....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


What's the new mod bud ?!

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> Frosty lychee inside!
> View attachment 162535



What joyetech mod is this. 
I like the look.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> Joyetech Ekee 2000mAh @Silver . Very affordable and ergonomics are top notch. Battery life very decent at 15w too!


Found the answer thanks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

SmokeyJoe said:


> So after a year, the best mod ive ever owned, my Vapor Storm Puma, had a real nasty fall (over 5m fall) and wires to the terminals broke off. Since i dont own a soldering iron or even know how to solder, i was left with no choice but to buy a new mod to the detrement of my wallet. May i introduce Puma #2
> 
> View attachment 163560



Says a lot about the mod that you bought Puma #2 @SmokeyJoe 
Wishing you well with it
Looks cool

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Gringo said:


> Hello again my precious
> View attachment 162803
> View attachment 162804


Bluetifull!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Juan_G

clydern said:


> What's the new mod bud ?!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


It's a secret... But I can tell you it's a mech... Watch this space, it will be revealed on Tuesday (Because that's when I'm getting it)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Winter is coming. 
Best be prepared.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Creative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Forgot how good this tank is

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Got myself a new MTL set up, the flavour on this is surprisingly good  and of course the trusty JuggerKnot Mini in the rotation.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## McGeezy21



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Puma #3.
The one i bought yesterday had weird yellow marks on the white parts of the graphics. Vaperite swapped it out today no questions asked. Thats the kind of service i expect from a vendor and thats why i buy gear exclusively from them. Bravo Vaperite!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

McGeezy21 said:


> View attachment 163626


Damn dude thats a long thumb

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## clydern

SmokeyJoe said:


> Damn dude thats a long thumb


 damn I thought I was the only one

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Dvarw combo for the beach!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rhys Dayson

Pulse X with Profile

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance

I just had to get a refill.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance

Great day to turn a new leaf.
Eleaf duo with awesome juices from @blck vapour

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Spongebob

Battery on the beserker was flat and the vape was gooodtoe maak die boer n plan and me thinks it looks super cute too









Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sunday Night Hand Check... tomorrow it will be fresh tanks!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Spongebob said:


> Battery on the beserker was flat and the vape was gooodtoe maak die boer n plan and me thinks it looks super cute too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



Looks nice and compact @Spongebob, carry that around with you for a few days, it will grow on you quickly.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CaliGuy

Rob Fisher said:


> Sunday Night Hand Check... tomorrow it will be fresh tanks!
> View attachment 163682



Those 3 look really good together, nice showcase of trendy mods.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Finally got my hands on a Gunmetal JKM , thx @JurgensSt  

Matchy Matchy game getting better ......

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Looking good.

Remember to keep the vape band on this time

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Waine

My new MTL combo. Fill up the salts on the left, then add 4 drops of the XXX musk on the right. A great flavour combination that is not cloyingly sweet.





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

Can't explain it but I just love all top airflow tanks. Even it the flavour isn't always that great the feeling of top airflow is just something else





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## Sash

Starting to enjoy this Dvarw. Got it earlier on in one of the first import rounds and absolutely hated it. @CaliGuy suggested some new wicking trick and it is much much better. Time to take it a bit more extreme!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Coud N9ne

Desk check. Sanded the panels on the VGOD to make it a bit more matchy matchy with the black drip tip. Didn’t come out that great finish wise but it looks kinda cool with the camo lines

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Sash said:


> Starting to enjoy this Dvarw. Got it earlier on in one of the first import rounds and absolutely hated it. @CaliGuy suggested some new wicking trick and it is much much better. Time to take it a bit more extreme!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is great news Sash, the Dvarw DL can be a real workhorse of a RTA and for me it’s simple looks sell it as a no mess no fuss device.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

Double Switch for the day

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## CaliGuy

antonherbst said:


> Double Switch for the day
> View attachment 163787



Will have to get a Switch same day, really nice squonk mods, solid feeling and having tried both of yours they are a pleasure to vape on.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Flavor is good 






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Sash

CaliGuy said:


> That is great news Sash, the Dvarw DL can be a real workhorse of a RTA and for me it’s simple looks sell it as a no mess no fuss device.


So far so good! I have been vaping Arabian Nights by Pied piper on it today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vicious Ant Spade DNA75C with Exclamation in the bottle! I finished my first giant bottle and am starting on the second bottle! A really nice sweet litchi!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Gotta love full black set ups

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## CaliGuy

Sash said:


> So far so good! I have been vaping Arabian Nights by Pied piper on it today.



I have not thought of giving this a go in the Dvarw, I mean for a 12mg it’s not overly harsh to go low wattage DL. I sure does have a fullness to it that may just translate well to more airflow. I shall give it a go tomorrow, thanks @Sash

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Daniel said:


> Finally got my hands on a Gunmetal JKM , thx @JurgensSt
> 
> Matchy Matchy game getting better ......
> View attachment 163723


How do you find that juice please?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Rob Fisher said:


> Vicious Ant Spade DNA75C with Exclamation in the bottle! I finished my first giant bottle and am starting on the second bottle! A really nice sweet litchi!
> View attachment 163817



Such a nice juice, it’s my ADV in the Dvarw MTL restricted DL mode. The Litchi comes through so nice and juicy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## CaliGuy

A fitting end to the day and last vape for the evening, satisfaction does come in small packages after all!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger

SmokeyJoe said:


> And even with a 5m drop, theres not a scratch on the mod. If i can get someone to solder the wires for me, im 100% certain it will last me another year


I’ll can give it a try for you, I just need to put mine together again. If you are not in a hurry you, me and @Cornelius can get together and just do it, and I need an extra hand, hence more is better.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today is Taifun and SVA Day! Dvarw DL's of course!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

Andre said:


> How do you find that juice please?



One of the best fruity profiles I've come across @Sash knocked this one out of the park. 
And the added Ice is not overbearing nor does it kill the flavor like most Iced profiles

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Wismec Sinuous Solo and Aqua Master RTA on the Wismec Tinker 300w mod

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## clydern

Thought the cold would make me want desserts but no. Still loving the fruit






Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Juan_G

The Invader 4 and Goon 25mm





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Juan_G

Vgod pro mech and 22mm Brass Goon





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tonight it's Italian Mods, Hungarian RTA's and South African Juice! The Strangers Mod Minuta and the SVA X both DNA75C's. And on top what I consider to be the find of the millennium and that's the Dvarw DL RTA.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Mini Purple today!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Safz_b

Using hubby's shado today this milktart is lekker in it and some jellybeans in the NRG

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Safz_b

Seeing wifeys pic now I havto put up mine
Vaping some purpz looks purple/blue-ish in the sun


FYI this is our joint acc dont get confused now

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some good battery life with the Dani No 6!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G

It's a vapebow

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

SQNKR Squonker

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## AneesEbrahim

At long last! I managed to get myself a Black Hexohm, I've been wanting one for a while now. Finally my Reload RTA has a new home

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Some horsing around with the Wotofo Nudge (courtesy of @Juan_G) on the Ta-Vader III

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Jp1905

AneesEbrahim said:


> View attachment 163974
> 
> At long last! I managed to get myself a Black Hexohm, I've been wanting one for a while now. Finally my Reload RTA has a new home


Dont you want a purple one!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

Going out and about tonight!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Jp1905 said:


> Dont you want a purple one!



Haha sorry @Jp1905 but I've been eyeing a black for such a long time now

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

ménage à trois !

....s'il vous plaît

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

The road is my office today

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## AneesEbrahim

vicTor said:


> ménage à trois !
> 
> ....s'il vous plaît
> 
> View attachment 164025



Oh wow, that's gorgeous. I love full black murdered out set ups

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Carry for the day

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today is a Titan Day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Safz_b

@AneesEbrahim congrats to you!!
I know the feeling I look at hex picz on the internet and plan what color I will get what tank would look best and what dripper would match what kind cover I would use to protect the adorable lil thing

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## clydern

First setup I didn't think of selling yet. Man the Zeus X is good





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Wobbelzzzz



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Safz_b said:


> @AneesEbrahim congrats to you!!
> I know the feeling I look at hex picz on the internet and plan what color I will get what tank would look best and what dripper would match what kind cover I would use to protect the adorable lil thing



Thank you!  that's exactly what I've doing, all I had to was patiently wait for a Hexohm to pop up so that I could pull the trigger!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

vicTor said:


> ménage à trois !
> 
> ....s'il vous plaît
> 
> View attachment 164025


The one on the right side looks pregnant

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Waine

At first I hated the Savour MTL tank. I tried many builds and it sucked piles, big time. Then I swopped out the big air hole for the small one. Wow! What a difference? Now I am loving this little tank with a half an air hole open. Many hate these long drip tips. For MTL, I love these tips.






Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

Kicking it old school with a STM mtl vape today! A winner tank in my books!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Not a high-end nor low-end mod, but will keep me company for the Easter weekend





Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Gringo

JurgensSt said:


> Not a high-end nor low-end mod, but will keep me company for the Easter weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen


Is that a " Croc " i see ???

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt

Gringo said:


> Is that a " Croc " i see ???


Jip it is

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Juan_G

Some Pulse and Entheon with fizzy apple juice for during work hours





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Juan_G

Then the Big Boy comes out to play after work, Invader 4 & Goon 25 with Dala SLK iced juice





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Juan_G

Juan_G said:


> Then the Big Boy comes out to play after work, Invader 4 & Goon 25 with Dala SLK iced juice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Not to advertise this mech or rda but this is SERIOUSLY one powerfull/flavourful vape at +-85w with 2x Samsung 40t 21700's. I have found my happy place with this setup thanks to @Paul33 and @Dela Rey Steyn for introducing and guiding me into the mech world.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## CaliGuy

vicTor said:


> ménage à trois !
> 
> ....s'il vous plaît
> 
> View attachment 164025



Wow that murders out black look is so good looking!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Rob Fisher said:


> Today is a Titan Day!
> View attachment 164041



That is exactly where the Engraved Dvarw No 2 belongs Rob. Super sexy looking setup!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy

antonherbst said:


> Carry for the day
> View attachment 164040



Anton which black squonk bottle is that in the Limelight?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

JurgensSt said:


> Not a high-end nor low-end mod, but will keep me company for the Easter weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen


You probably know every fish's name in that stretch of river with the amount of time you put in there!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst

CaliGuy said:


> Anton which black squonk bottle is that in the Limelight?



Its the piezo bottle from limelight.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Glass tanked MTL Dvarws courtesy of @Zeki Hilmi and @SAVapeGear. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger

JurgensSt said:


> Jip it is
> 
> Sent from small screen


I’ll join you with some crocs and socks when we can arrange it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Glass tanked MTL Dvarws courtesy of @Zeki Hilmi and @SAVapeGear. Thank you.



Glass is the way and the light!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz

Beauty, the beast... You read right! No and in that sentence because as much as I love my 18350 mtl setup, the hex and fatality setup is both the beauty and the beast in this handcheck! 

Running elements Honey Roasted Tobacco with a drop of frost in the savour and the one and only Flavair Mad Mango in the fatality!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

My first vape on a mesh coil. Quite impressed!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The more I use the Titan the more I really appreciate the innovation of the cigar cutter battery cap! Now when I pick up my other mods to change batteries I go "Oh &^%$"!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Juan_G

Rob Fisher said:


> The more I use the Titan the more I really appreciate the innovation of the cigar cutter battery cap! Now when I pick up my other mods to change batteries I go "Oh &^%$"!
> View attachment 164123


How do you open it uncle Rob?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Juan_G said:


> How do you open it uncle Rob?



Just uploaded some pics in the Titan Thread! https://www.ecigssa.co.za/hellfire-titan-dna75c.t58209/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Voopoo Alpha Zip part of the pack that is keeping me company today.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Room Fogger said:


> Voopoo Alpha Zip part of the pack that is keeping me company today.
> View attachment 164130


It looks gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Andre said:


> Glass tanked MTL Dvarws courtesy of @Zeki Hilmi and @SAVapeGear. Thank you.



Exactly what I wanted to see, Dvarw MTL with glass tank on the Dani Mini. This is my plan too, except I want to include the Bogarat 22 - 23 - 24 mm beauty ring.

Thanks for sharing André, now I’m even more excited.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## incredible_hullk

G&T and juniper G&T juice, @Oupa as a G&T lover, you have outdone yourself on this ... well done

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Breezy Vape next to the watet






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Time to satisfy my Nic cravings

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Red, fresh coil, fresh wick and fresh refill!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> Double Switch for the day
> View attachment 163787



Such colourful and gorgeous mods @antonherbst !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

vicTor said:


> ménage à trois !
> 
> ....s'il vous plaît
> 
> View attachment 164025



Mean machines and such awesome setups @vicTor !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

clydern said:


> First setup I didn't think of selling yet. Man the Zeus X is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



That lawn @clydern !
Lovely

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> View attachment 164066
> 
> Kicking it old school with a STM mtl vape today! A winner tank in my books!



Agreed 100% @Jengz 
Big respect for the SubTank Mini 
It may be old but its got good flavour for me, so easy to rewick and coil - and mine hasnt leaked in years.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 164073



Nice to see the SnowWolf again @Rob Fisher !
I remember the SnowWolf days...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Glass tanked MTL Dvarws courtesy of @Zeki Hilmi and @SAVapeGear. Thank you.



Gorgeous @Andre 

How do you find the Picos compared to the Dani Mini?
I know they are in a different price bracket - but am curious. I love those silver picos and I love that blue Dani !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> The more I use the Titan the more I really appreciate the innovation of the cigar cutter battery cap! Now when I pick up my other mods to change batteries I go "Oh &^%$"!
> View attachment 164123



Lovely photo @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Gorgeous @Andre
> 
> How do you find the Picos compared to the Dani Mini?
> I know they are in a different price bracket - but am curious. I love those silver picos and I love that blue Dani !


I prefer the Dani for the silky feel in hand and it still looks as if it was just taken out of the box.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Such colourful and gorgeous mods @antonherbst !!



Thanks @Silver they are truly my newest daily runners. 
The gloom and akhelious is evening setups i only use at home now. Seems like a loss but they still get attention daily at least.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## clydern

Silver said:


> That lawn @clydern !
> Lovely


Thanks bud

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Titan and Strangers Minuta with Dvarw DL's. Two of my real favourites!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Silver said:


> Gorgeous @Andre
> 
> How do you find the Picos compared to the Dani Mini?
> I know they are in a different price bracket - but am curious. I love those silver picos and I love that blue Dani !



The Dani also have a nice weight to them, not that they are heavy they just feel solid built and yes that metal finish feels like silk almost like it’s not made of metal and the mod is not slipper at all. Such an amazing mod to hold. 

As for the Pico, there is a huge difference in feel of the Resin vs the metal finish ones. Resin has a great texture and warmths to it. For me my one Pico Resin feels and looks like a poor mans high end mod

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G

Some Noisy, OBS and Ry4 for breakfast





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Geek out next to the camp fire






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Morning tobacco MTL

*Reo Silver / RM2* vaping *Pure Tobacco from Vape Elixir*

I have nicced it up a bit and added some menthol.

This juice is always a winner for me and this RM2 serves an incredible MTL vape!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Due to the influx of visitors to our fine city we are heading in the other direction... gear for a trip into the Midlands to forage for food. Strangers Minuta and Dvarw DL as the main setup with Dani Red and also a Dvarw DL as backup and then a bottle of Red Pill and a spare battery in the other Desce Bag!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Saturday morning squonk setup with Granadilla Glaze inside. forgot how good the Dead Rabbit can be!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Juan_G

My (new) vape family;
Billet Box - Red Pill
Pulse & Entheon - Cardinal Tobacco
Invader IV & Goon 25 - Dala SLK
Noisy & OBS Engine - FizzApple Ice
Fuchai 213 & Dead Rabbit RTA - A little bit faulty but Rabbit still in rotation
Vgod mech & Goon 22 - Armageddon
Vaporesso Aurora Play - NS20 Honey Roasted





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Went out to the Midlands for lunch and when we came home we found that the Easter Bunny has visited! So there are easter eggs in my hand now!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Juan_G said:


> My (new) vape family;
> Billet Box - Red Pill
> Pulse & Entheon - Cardinal Tobacco
> Invader IV & Goon 25 - Dala SLK
> Noisy & OBS Engine - FizzApple Ice
> Fuchai 213 & Dead Rabbit RTA - A little bit faulty but Rabbit still in rotation
> Vgod mech & Goon 22 - Armageddon
> Vaporesso Aurora Play - NS20 Honey Roasted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk



Awesome collection there @Juan_G

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## clydern

The rta that made me realize I don't like rdas anymore





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## clydern

.





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Juan_G

The 22mm Goon needed some attention today, what a flavourful vape yum yum





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I want the Titan to be in my hand but I'm not 100% sure Baby Choo will let me have it right now!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> I want the Titan to be in my hand but I'm not 100% sure Baby Choo will let me have it right now!
> View attachment 164327



Just imagine in Jacques can engrave that skull print on a dwarv for you. In about 4 months time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Monday = Mechday

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## clydern

Haven't been able to really vape because of sinus. Finally easing back into chain vaping





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

MTL day on this classic beauty

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Faheem777

Cause it’s a Havana kind of day and Toffee de Luxe 12mg MTL in the Nord

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Double Trouble!
Steam Master ! plus Pied Piper Tobacco, ADV staples.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Mini Blue with the new Vapor Giant V6S on top!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

New coil from Coil Worx(Thanks Moey) and fresh cotton in the Citadel + Crackle for dessert






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Bubbles, bubbles, bubbles... and lots of flavour!.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Sherwin Naidoo

Vaping on this.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tai

No purple Dani Uncle? 


Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 164493

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tai said:


> No purple Dani Uncle?



I have all the colours @Tai! I need to share the love!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tai

Rob Fisher said:


> I have all the colours @Tai! I need to share the love!


You don't have the Pink one Uncle - but I don't blame you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tai said:


> You don't have the Pink one Uncle - but I don't blame you



Salmon coloured Dani Mini sounds great! You got any pics?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

Quick rewick for tomorrow done.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

Morning sunshine...






Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

acorn said:


> Morning sunshine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk



By Nylstroom????

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> By Nylstroom????


Jip, Donkerpoort Dam, nie die beste visvang nie maar ek het die dam vir myself... 





Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Perfect little mod for the Dvarw 16! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Rob Fisher said:


> Perfect little mod for the Dvarw 16! Bazinga!
> View attachment 164585


Built-in battery @Rob Fisher ? Looks cute!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Grand Guru said:


> Built-in battery @Rob Fisher ? Looks cute!



Yip, it is a built-in battery...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905

Lovely day in the mother city

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Gear RTA with the Alpha Zip mod and freshly made strawberry cream juice.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## AneesEbrahim

The best combo for when sick with the flu

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## CaliGuy

Because 2 Mini Mods is always going to better than 1. 

These 2 will be going with me to Bali on Saturday, giving them a test ran and then a rewick tomorrow night before I leave.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA

AneesEbrahim said:


> View attachment 164623
> 
> 
> The best combo for when sick with the flu


Nice socks there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

CaliGuy said:


> Because 2 Mini Mods is always better than 1.
> 
> View attachment 164626



stay away from that volcano !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Juan_G

It's a Invader and Rabbit type of night






Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's time to head out for Supper!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Asterix

Rob Fisher said:


> It's time to head out for Supper!
> View attachment 164635


So, so jealous! Fantastic setup and a stunning watch!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

I'm really enjoying dripping lately.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Spyro

Rob Fisher said:


> It's time to head out for Supper!
> View attachment 164635



Love TAG watches! Worst mistake of my life was giving one to an ex (not an ex at the time) for her birthday. 

Some Chenin on the decks...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## CaliGuy

Christos said:


> I'm really enjoying dripping lately.
> View attachment 164642



Damn it, I cant wait to get my hands on a Dani Mini.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CaliGuy

vicTor said:


> stay away from that volcano !



The Simple EX Squonker is really good, you are right @vicTor it’s perfect for traveling.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

CaliGuy said:


> Because 2 Mini Mods is always going to better than 1.
> 
> These 2 will be going with me to Bali on Saturday, giving them a test ran and then a rewick tomorrow night before I leave.
> 
> View attachment 164626


Hey bud do you use nic salts in the ex squonker ? I use 50mg nic salts in smok Novo do you think the squonker is too powerful for such high nic

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

clydern said:


> Hey bud do you use nic salts in the ex squonker ? I use 50mg nic salts in smok Novo do you think the squonker is too powerful for such high nic
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



It all depends on the coil you use

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> It all depends on the coil you use


AHH I thought the squonker had voltage adjustment. 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

clydern said:


> AHH I thought the squonker had voltage adjustment.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


It does, but Nic Salts are general more favorable to coils over 1ohm resistance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> It does, but Nic Salts are general more favorable to coils over 1ohm resistance


Thanks for the advice bud

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## clydern

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 164711


How's the M25 uncle ?

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

clydern said:


> How's the M25 uncle ?



I'm not a fan of the looks but it's well made and they have made some good changes from the original. It has airflow for days both bottom and side airflow. Easy enough to build and wick and I popped in a single 4mm Ni80 exotic coil... I think it's a clapton. The airflow is nice and smooth which I like and the ability to alter both top and side airflows is a win.

I hate the fact it didn't come with a 510 adapter which annoys me but my normal 810 tips fit fine.

These high airflow tanks tend to dry out the vape and mute the flavour but I think this tank is more suitable for desert type vapes...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Mtl juice testing time







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## clydern

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm not a fan of the looks but it's well made and they have made some good changes from the original. It has airflow for days both bottom and side airflow. Easy enough to build and wick and I popped in a single 4mm Ni80 exotic coil... I think it's a clapton. The airflow is nice and smooth which I like and the ability to alter both top and side airflows is a win.
> 
> I hate the fact it didn't come with a 510 adapter which annoys me but my normal 810 tips fit fine.
> 
> These high airflow tanks tend to dry out the vape and mute the flavour but I think this tank is more suitable for desert type vapes...


Thanks for the comprehensive review uncle 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85

Now I just need the right tank...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Juan_G

CJB85 said:


> Now I just need the right tank...


Looks like it want's a gunmetal JKM

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Asterix

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 164718


Absolutely beautiful engraving. Lovely matchy- matchy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz

road tripping with this absolute gem of a setup! This juice was made for this tank! Divine!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Juan_G

If it fits in one hand vape them both! My Billet family.





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

Quick dash to Dubai for the weekend to blow off some steam. Skyline in mtl mode on duty this time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Coud N9ne

Saturday morning vibes. 

Single 30g SS Twisted 4 wraps 0.2 

This juice is awesome. Anyone know if it comes in a 0mg?

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85

Juan_G said:


> Looks like it want's a gunmetal JKM


Gunmetal Gear to reduce the total height of the setup...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz

Leka weekend away! So much better than a working saturday

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Juan_G

Bb and Havana Gold on duty





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Beautiful day in Bloem!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Juan_G

Some Noisy & OBS action





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Juan_G said:


> Bb and Havana Gold on duty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


How is the draw on that BB? 

And the Alpha Zip mod with the black gear rta that @Juan_G gave me

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G

RainstormZA said:


> How is the draw on that BB?
> 
> And the Alpha Zip mod with the black gear rta that @Juan_G gave me
> 
> View attachment 164803


I have the Odis Flow deck in it and it's simply amazing!!! Flavor, Flavor & more Flavor!

The Alpha Zip and Gear looks very good together!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G

Of course the Invader had to get in on the action as well





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Zer0_C00L

Can't get enough of the Red Pill

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver

Old school trusted Subtank Mini on iStick 50

Chugs along and never skips a beat

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Decided to dust some cobwebs off old faithful tonight. @Dietz you should really try to get hold of a dead rabbit, awesome atty!



Regards!

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Juan_G said:


> I have the Odis Flow deck in it and it's simply amazing!!! Flavor, Flavor & more Flavor!
> 
> The Alpha Zip and Gear looks very good together!


That purple flow is 1 of 2 in existence.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Beethoven



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Juan_G

Christos said:


> That purple flow is 1 of 2 in existence.


Yes the original owner @Paul33 told me. Almost feels like it it's super special piece of vape gear then. I'm very happy with it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Light show at Burj Khalifa... the tallest building in the world currently 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## RainstormZA

Testing a diy MTL juice in the Delorean Pod and really impressed with my first MTL juice mix - strawberry watermelon on ice only and it has super sweet in it. Yummy!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33

Juan_G said:


> Yes the original owner @Paul33 told me. Almost feels like it it's super special piece of vape gear then. I'm very happy with it!


I got it from @Christos 

That thing gets around this forum

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt

MTL morning






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Juan_G

Paul33 said:


> I got it from @Christos
> 
> That thing gets around this forum


My goodness, so we all get to try it!
Sorry if I'm disappointing anyone but I believe it's going to stay right here with me

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

Juan_G said:


> My goodness, so we all get to try it!
> Sorry if I'm disappointing anyone but I believe it's going to stay right here with me


That’s fine!!

Send me the insider then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Titan Dvarw DL hand check!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G

Paul33 said:


> That’s fine!!
> 
> Send me the insider then


Not sure what you mean......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## w1tw0lf

Breakfast time....





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Kick off a lazy Sunday with Gelato co cinnamon [ thank you @ddk1979 ] in the Drag and JK mini - heaven!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

ARYANTO said:


> Kick off a lazy Sunday with Gelato co cinnamon [ thank you @ddk1979 ] in the Drag and JK mini - heaven!


Ag jy raak nou s fancy, nou is die moonbox vergete

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ag jy raak nou s fancy, nou is die moonbox vergete


Mr Moonbox kort 'n pitstop asook die Rev , nou rook ons maar wat beskikbaar is [embarrassed smile]

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Rob Fisher said:


> Hellfire Titan Dvarw DL hand check!
> View attachment 164849


 Very classy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Such a pleasant vaping experience... Best to date for me. Love this savour rta

Also, wish we had public transport systems like these suncity systems!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver

Nice one @Jengz 
Enjoy it !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Tube Pods, three day battrey life

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

@Jean claude Vaaldamme ,
Aryanto just became very clever ,coiled and wicked my first double coil atty [ Moonshot] , some fail and error and then brother You Tube stepped in to help .
I feel like a real boffin !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Eish and thats not the easiest build

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Some strawberry gloom for the day. Love this juice.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn

Some hawaiian punch from the Boxxer and new doors on my BB

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Monday Morning Hand check! Strangers Minuta, Dvarw DL and Siam Tip!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Servicing the Best 4 x beamer x far

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## RayDeny

Old faithful, must say that the Sabone is still one of my favorite mechs.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Juan_G

My Noisy has a new friend!





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Juan_G

Pulse & Entheon on duty every day

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

hear ye hear ye good people !

vape this juice !

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 165010


Dibs on that occular when u revert back to the single coils full time hahaha... So much fomo for this rda!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RayDeny

Some ground school on my break with the SVB and Venna keeping me company.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

First hand check of the newest member of my vape family.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## X-Calibre786

The Zeus X twins. I love these guys.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## AneesEbrahim

So happy it's a public holiday!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Chronix

Looking all clean and stuffs

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## X-Calibre786

Zeus X on the Puma

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JurgensSt

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## antonherbst

Fruits for the night

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Laura Lee-Hillier

Mr. Kayfun finally met his Chinese mail order bride today after a long wait. A match made in heaven 





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## StompieZA

Big daddy with the baby child lol. Not sure whats wrong with the photo though.






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jengz

StompieZA said:


> Big daddy with the baby child lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


And?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

I think you need to red wood @Silver. Nice rum and maple tobacco to my palette.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

Jengz said:


> And?



Not sure what happend to the photo, but this little DRAG Pod hits almost as hard as the big DRAG. This has to be the hardest hitting pod i have used to date. 

On pictures it looks big but in real life its super small which i like, looks like a keyring and not an actual vape. Flavor is good, but not as good as the Zero or Aurora play but the coil might need breaking in still so will see and post the review next week

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Smooth tabaco vape to start the morning







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Juan_G

Pulse and Goon v1.5 ready to rock this Friday!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G

StompieZA said:


> Big daddy with the baby child lol. Not sure whats wrong with the photo though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Photoception

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## clydern

Man this mod is so tiny. I love it !








Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## CJB85

Grand Guru said:


> Very classy!


I need to stop looking up the mods that @Rob Fisher posts... it just makes me sad. That Hellfire mod is AWESOME.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Constantbester

CJB85 said:


> I need to stop looking up the mods that @Rob Fisher posts... it just makes me sad. That Hellfire mod is AWESOME.


I know your pain bud....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Juan_G

clydern said:


> Man this mod is so tiny. I love it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


What mod is this @clydern

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern

Juan_G said:


> What mod is this @clydern


Hey bud it's the snowwolf 200R

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stepping out of my comfort zone and vaping with a Vase shaped Drip tip instead of the normal Tower tip! I'm a lunatic!

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 3


----------



## clydern

Rob Fisher said:


> Stepping out of my comfort zone and vaping with a Vase shaped Drip tip instead of the normal Tower tip! I'm a lunatic!
> View attachment 165414


Looks beautiful uncle 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Stepping out of my comfort zone and vaping with a Vase shaped Drip tip instead of the normal Tower tip! I'm a lunatic!
> View attachment 165414



I think even Jay Z would have a tough time with that one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Wobbelzzzz

Lunching with the girlfriend

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Ah look what we have here...

Managed to get two fresh mango ice cue pods at a tobacconist in Rosebank this morning

Lovely flavour and I like the Twisp Cue for its portability and simplicity. Perfect backup for a backup

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## RayDeny

Silver said:


> Ah look what we have here...
> 
> Managed to get two fresh mango ice cue pods at a tobacconist in Rosebank this morning
> 
> Lovely flavour and I like the Twisp Cue for its portability and simplicity. Perfect backup for a backup




Oh I need to find me some mango to try.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## delon

Icey pineapple in my Aquamaster rta sitting on the Smok Majesty .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Desert time






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## RayDeny

Just want to say, I absolutely love mechanical mods. Make it tubes,boxes or a raw wire wrapped onto a atty.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

This was in my hands 10min ago






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 15


----------



## Saintjie



Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## RayDeny

Not in my hand.......... all at once but but are all in my rotation for today.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

JurgensSt said:


> This was in my hands 10min ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen


What a beauty... well done!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

RayDeny said:


> Just want to say, I absolutely love mechanical mods. Make it tubes,boxes or a raw wire wrapped onto a atty.
> 
> View attachment 165544



Yup, something amazing about the “directness” of a mech
Agree with you @RayDeny

PS - that lineup in the second pic is spectacular!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

JurgensSt said:


> This was in my hands 10min ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen



Oh my word, @JurgensSt , that’s a serious fish !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CJB85

Now I am complete...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905

Giving this guy a run...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Mini Black!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## Ghanim

Last bit

of pudding after lunch!!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Ghanim said:


> Last bit
> View attachment 165744
> of pudding after lunch!!!!



What is that stunning mech of yours in your hand?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Silver said:


> Ah look what we have here...
> 
> Managed to get two fresh mango ice cue pods at a tobacconist in Rosebank this morning
> 
> Lovely flavour and I like the Twisp Cue for its portability and simplicity. Perfect backup for a backup


I managed to get some as well.
Pretty awesome flavour it is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghanim

AneesEbrahim said:


> What is that stunning mech of yours in your hand?


Slm. its a comp lyfe circus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobZ_1989

Hastur Mini loving it’s new home

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Tai

BobZ_1989 said:


> Hastur Mini loving it’s new home
> View attachment 165748


Bud try to get the larger single airflow post. It transforms that little rta. Awesome little atty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

BobZ_1989 said:


> Hastur Mini loving it’s new home
> View attachment 165748


Sjoeh that navy is something special

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA

Super small and just as thin! 







Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Drag 2 in Traffic...JHB!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid

StompieZA said:


> Super small and just as thin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Gees that's small!!
Lets hope that's NOT what she says!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## McGeezy21

The Vapefly Galaxies MTL has found a new home...Thanks @omarvds !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Norman Anderson

Just for today

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Just got a new Steam Tuners Uplift for my Dvarw and found this really old tip which I bought while in China which matches perfectly with my mod!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## JurgensSt

First dual battery mod I bought came back to me today






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jengz

Sehri handcheck

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Juan_G

Trusty Pulse on duty

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Morning MTL
Diluted *Blackbird* in the *Reo/RM2*. So good!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ready for the road trip to CT tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn

Some Dripping going on here

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RayDeny

Wow this is so much smaller then I thought it would be, guess the “mini” part should of given it away.

Thanks for bringing these in @Rob Fisher , definitely a stellar little mod.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## clydern

Kylin mini is surprisingly good if wicked right






Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Juan_G

My Billet family





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Glorious evening drip with @Rooigevaar's delicious juice

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Gringo

One word...
YOH !!!!!!!!!
This is next level....Red Pill and JK Mini wicked with Titanium Fiber Cotton, finaly add a pinch of Dani Mini.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver

Sweet setup @Gringo 
Wish you well with it
That blue Dani looks gorgeous!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Airport friendly vape

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Juan_G

CaliGuy said:


> Airport friendly vape
> 
> View attachment 165921


Where did you get this mini me billet?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Juan_G

VV day - Voting & Vaping






Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Beethoven

With thanks again to @Rob Fisher for the group buy and to @Christos

for the tayfun. Forgot to put my thumb in the photo

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Asterix

Now it’s chill time...

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz

CaliGuy said:


> Airport friendly vape
> 
> View attachment 165921


From where? Camoooon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987

Voting day handcheck

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Juan_G said:


> Where did you get this mini me billet?



@Juan_G and @Jengz picked it up at a vape shop in Kuta, Bali.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Thumb check





Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Elmien



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt

Something different.
Enjoying this






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## M.Adhir

Found two atty's in the cupboard last night. 
Forgot that I had them so was a welcome surprise 
Coiled em up and away we go.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CaliGuy

Been waiting 12 days for this, gosh how I have missed this combo, the perfect vape after a fun in the sun holiday.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Gorvian

CaliGuy said:


> Been waiting 12 days for this, gosh how I have missed this, the perfect vape after a fun in the sun holiday.
> 
> View attachment 166031


What Atty is that ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Gorvian said:


> What Atty is that ?


Looks to be a Kayfun lite with the clear tank section accessory.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CaliGuy

Gorvian said:


> What Atty is that ?



22mm KayFun Lite with the 4ml Ultem Bell Cap and stock SS Drip Tip.

My go to for high Nic Tobacco and Desert eLiquid Profiles

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

*Rose MTL* from @BumbleBee and *Havana Nightz* from @Naeemhoosen keeping me going on a tough work day today...

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Silver said:


> *Rose MTL* from @BumbleBee and *Havana Nightz* from @Naeemhoosen keeping me going on a tough work day today...



That Rose RTA has a nice look to it, black with silver touches always a winner.

Have you had a chance to try their new MTL Havana Gold?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

CaliGuy said:


> That Rose RTA has a nice look to it, black with silver touches always a winner.
> 
> Have you had a chance to try their new MTL Havana Gold?



I have tried it @CaliGuy - but havent vaped a lot of it yet
I like it too - but I love Havana Nightz because it seems stronger.

Rose MTL is a great little RTA - Bumblebee was spot on about this tank. Such a nice flavour - and super tight draw is possible with only 1 airhole open. No fuss or fiddling - it works great

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Red Wood while making dinner






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Good beer but KAK food. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8


----------



## Gringo

Rob Fisher said:


> Good beer but KAK food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At least you go the priorities right !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> View attachment 166050


Enjoying Blackbird? Stunning mod - what is it called again?

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely @Christos !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Andre said:


> Enjoying Blackbird? Stunning mod - what is it called again?


The mod is a wapari nano. No longer produced but a compact little mod.
I can't put my finger on what it is in or about the blackbird but it's really good. 
I get an earthy tobacco which reminds me of a cigar tobacco I used to enjoy but its sweet in the right places with a kind of European sweet brandy taste and a hint of vanilla.

Struggling to place the taste but it reminds me of something really familiar that I cant place.
A distant fondness, not long forgotten but waiting to resurface.

Pleasantly surprised by it and I am enjoying it.
This for me will become a staple!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

New Dani Mini Black is overseeing the Dvarw pitstop!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> New Dani Mini Black is overseeing the Dvarw pitstop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was hoping you packed enough not to have to pit stop...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> I was hoping you packed enough not to have to pit stop...



Then I would need 28-33 Dvarw’s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33

Finally got a nudge 22




Been looking for an awesome single coil rda and this seems to be the one I’ve been after.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## AneesEbrahim

After a long day of fasting, I can finally enjoy my new Goon 25mm compliments of @Juan_G  I've been craving a vape all day, so I'm vaping at 100watts for the enjoyment and satisfaction

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Belgian Beer!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Gringo

Yoh Momma, wie is jou Pappa..

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## GerharddP

Rob Fisher said:


> Belgian Beer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dont know if its sold in SA but if it is you have to try Duvel, also a Belgische

Very fruity and average of 7 to 11% alc.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Juan_G

Lunch time!





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

if you go into the woods today ......

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## CaliGuy

vicTor said:


> if you go into the woods today ......
> 
> View attachment 166197



Is that the 3mg Red Wood?
Must try some for a change of pace from the 12mg MTL version.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor

CaliGuy said:


> Is that the 3mg Red Wood?
> Must try some for a change of pace from the 12mg MTL version.



hi yes it is, that 12mg would really put some hair you know where !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

vicTor said:


> if you go into the woods today ......



Great minds...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

CaliGuy said:


> Is that the 3mg Red Wood?
> Must try some for a change of pace from the 12mg MTL version.



This is... 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy

RenaldoRheeder said:


> This is...



Will look at getting some to try in DL mode, should be fantastic!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CaliGuy

vicTor said:


> hi yes it is, that 12mg would really put some hair you know where !!



I forget you don’t do the high Nic thing, will give the 3mg a go, squonking it should add a whole other dimension.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## clydern

These local guys are absolutely killing it !





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

I do not buy juice often but after trying this stuff today I just had to get me some!



Regards

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Lovely pic @Rob Fisher and great weather there !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Juan_G

Rob Fisher said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The piece of mountain right to the left looks like a old viking warrior with a beard!
Awesome mod and pic as well uncle Rob!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Faheem777



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Mahir

Rob Fisher said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



There's no place like Cape Town

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor

Faheem777 said:


> View attachment 166230



no bro ! its not that other one is it ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Ranker running with the Smok light up edition and a bit if Fog Weaver for steam.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Faheem777

vicTor said:


> no bro ! its not that other one is it ?



Lol no no, picked up this one from @Muchis few nights ago

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Muchis

I'm missing her 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Faheem777

Muchis said:


> I'm missing her
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk



Take solace in the fact that she is taken good care off

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Juan_G

Pulse and Hadaly on a Sunday





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Minuta and Dvarw. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## MRHarris1

Only 1 travel companion this time in Windhoek.





Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## CaliGuy

@MRHarris1 nothing better looking than a Black murdered out vape rig.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Today's combo






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Strangers Minuta and engraved Dvarw in Cape Town!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Morix



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Morning MTL

*Reo Black* was pitstopped last night. New wick & fresh battery and a refill of Blackbird diluted.

Something so special and magical about this setup for me. Throat hit machine!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Red and Dvarw in Cape Town!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

One of my favourite out and about devices at one of my favourite places

Out on the cricket field at the club. Taking a break lying on the lawn

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 3


----------



## Juan_G

Some Invader and Kennedy action tonight





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Blue driving the Dvarw today!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Gorgeous setup @Rob Fisher !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

deng07 said:


> 98


 @Silver maybe another bot?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Dani Mini is surprisingly good at managing battery life, one and half days on a Samsung 30Q

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Silver maybe another bot?



Thanks @Dela Rey Steyn 

You right it does look like a bot of sorts.

Only thing is that it can't count
1, 4, 8, 9, 98....

hehe 

Will go take care of it shortly

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani in the hand last night. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Rob Fisher said:


> Dani in the hand last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Die Skim slaan weer!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

CaliGuy said:


> Dani Mini is surprisingly good at managing battery life, one and half days on a Samsung 30Q
> 
> View attachment 166575

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Night has arrived and the Titan takes over 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Right now it’s @Rooigevaar ’s *Panama *in the *Skyline*

Such a glorious juice in an amazing flavour machine. Love this juice and device combo.

Crisp , cold and delicious....

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Silver said:


> Right now it’s @Rooigevaar ’s *Panama *in the *Skyline*
> 
> Such a glorious juice in an amazing flavour machine. Love this juice and device combo.
> 
> Crisp , cold and delicious....



Awesome Pic!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Two of the best RTAs I have ever owned! Dvarw 22mm and KayFun Lite 22mm both freshly wicked and ready for DL and MTL duty for the next few days.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## RayDeny

My traffic companion this morning, M&B have just opened a drive through down the road. Been waiting for a coffee drive through for, forever.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

CaliGuy said:


> Two of the best RTAs I have ever owned! Dvarw 22mm and KayFun Lite 22mm both freshly wicked and ready for DL and MTL duty for the next few days.
> 
> View attachment 166636



Using the exact same combo... But the 24mm version of both.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Titan driving the Dvarw today!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## McGeezy21



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

.





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt

Pualies coffee in the JKM and Hawaii Breeze in the DR






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre

What an awesome juice.

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Unicorn Frappe, Hazelnut Cream, Good Boy Oak Aged steeped for an extra 4 months

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Asterix

Red Pill & FizzApple Ice.

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Titan Dvarw combo on a visit to Twisp Head Office Cape Town. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Next up is Vape King Cape Town 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Rob Fisher said:


> Titan Dvarw combo on a visit to Twisp Head Office Cape Town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Did you get a sneak peek at the Rebuildable RTA Uncle Rob?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Rose MTL with Havana Nightz
Super flavour and nice and strong

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 4


----------



## Juan_G

Camera focus issues, that's why it's not in my hand.
SMPL & Armor doing the honors





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

My hands are just not that big...

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Did you get a sneak peek at the Rebuildable RTA Uncle Rob?



I was in the design studio and saw a few goodies!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> My hands are just not that big...
> View attachment 166764


Like that bottle from Orange River Cellars, used to get from my Dads one friend, nothing nicer to me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Room Fogger said:


> Like that bottle from Orange River Cellars, used to get from my Dads one friend, nothing nicer to me.


From my Home Town, UPINGTON! My cousin used to work at the Cellars, got lots of freebies back in the day. Now I have to buy my own

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> My hands are just not that big...
> View attachment 166764


i prefer allesverloren and it definitely lives up to it's name.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

lesvaches said:


> i prefer allesverloren and it definitely lives up to it's name.


One of the best local Port's in my opinion, have some great memories that I can link to a bottle (or two) of Allesverloren!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## CaliGuy

Tiny Tim got some protection recently

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## clydern

Lazy day today






Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## GerharddP

Belgian beer kicks the lama's arse

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Red today!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Packed and ready to fly out...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Juan_G

Noisy and Taifun GT4 on a Sunday morning





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Taking it easy after cleaning all my reptile cages.
My favourite compact setup, watching my favourite series of all time, Heroes

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

SmokeyJoe said:


> Taking it easy after cleaning all my reptile cages.
> My favourite compact setup, watching my favourite series of all time, Heroes
> 
> View attachment 166853


Just rewicked my Gear.

Pitstop time.
1 down 5 to go 






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

JurgensSt said:


> Just rewicked my Gear.
> 
> Pitstop time.
> 1 down 5 to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen


The Gear has to be THE easiest RTA to wick. Brilliant brilliant tank

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## GerharddP

@Silver a whole brand dedicated to chips en other fried goods..

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

GerharddP said:


> View attachment 166858
> 
> @Silver a whole brand dedicated to chips en other fried goods..



oh wow!!
cool

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Was out to lunch at Tasha’s at the V&A yesterday and was outside having a good vape and spotted these strange mushrooms in the planters outside. Dani Red was with me.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

So much colour @Rob Fisher 
That Dani looks so red it’s amazing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Coud N9ne

Daily Run around

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Braam Karsten



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Faheem777

Newly acquired Mage V2 Mech Now need to get a nice dual coil rda

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## JB1987

Finally finished polishing my old Noisy V2

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Looks very classy @JB1987 
How do you find the noisy? I missed getting one and see so many folk have them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987

Silver said:


> Looks very classy @JB1987
> How do you find the noisy? I missed getting one and see so many folk have them



I love the Noisy @Silver , in fact, I have two  The one that I polished was bought 2 years ago second hand and it's still going strong. If you enjoy no fuss PWM mods, you cannot beat the quality and price.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Faheem777 said:


> Newly acquired Mage V2 Mech Now need to get a nice dual coil rda
> View attachment 166941


Ah where. Did u get it from? I'm looking hard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777

Jengz said:


> Ah where. Did u get it from? I'm looking hard


Sir vape have them but I got mines from Gearbest and the wait wasn’t too bad, 3 weeks with SA Express shipping delivered to my door

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faheem777

JB1987 said:


> Finally finished polishing my old Noisy V2
> 
> View attachment 166947



Looks amazing! How did you go about polishing it? Mines also needs a bit of a facelift

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## JB1987

Faheem777 said:


> Looks amazing! How did you go about polishing it? Mines also needs a bit of a facelift



Started with 400 sandpaper and worked up to 2000, then some stainless steel polish, a cloth and lots of elbow grease. If you use a knife or flat screwdriver, you can just pop the dial off.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA

My trusty mod

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Braam Karsten



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Elmien



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Should have posted this morning but forgot. Got the drag nano to review and started today. So far its not bad.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> Should have posted this morning but forgot. Got the drag nano to review and started today. So far its not bad.
> View attachment 167017



Nice and colourful @antonherbst 
Great photo

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## clydern

Juggeknot wicking nicely on this cold night






Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Angie

Happy Hump Day All

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CaliGuy

As @vicTor calls it “The Tiny Volcano” Vandy Vape Simple EX MTL Squonk Kit on day duites with a freshly opened bottle of Pied Piper Red Wood 12mg.




For those that want to know more about my setup:

This Vandy Vape MTL Squonker has a 4ml Squonk Bottle that last me a full day and evening, charge the battery at bed time. Running a simple Kanthal A1 26g 2.5mm Coil 6x Wraps at 0.87 Ohm (Mods lowest supported resistance is 0.80 Ohm BTW) and the vape I’m getting off this puts every pod system that I have tried to shame, even beats the Renovo Zero and Aspire AIO.

Red Wood available from The GGuys and The Vape Den.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Informative 4


----------



## vicTor

CaliGuy said:


> As @vicTor calls it “The Tiny Volcano” Vandy Vape Simple EX MTL Squonk Kit on day duites with a freshly opened bottle of Pied Piper Red Wood 12mg.
> 
> View attachment 167065
> 
> 
> For those that want to know more:
> 
> This Vandy Vape MTL Squonker has a 4ml Squonk Bottle that last me a full day and evening, running a simple Kanthal A1 26g 2.5mm Coil 6x Wraps at 0.87 Ohm (Mods lowest supported resistance is 0.80 Ohm BTW) and the vape I’m getting off this puts every pod system that I have tried to shame, even beats the Renovo Zero and Aspire AIO.



fully agree on your sentiments there @CaliGuy currently in Zambia with mine now and coincidently also rocking Red Wood, yum yum yum

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## CaliGuy

vicTor said:


> fully agree on your sentiments there @CaliGuy currently in Zambia with mine now and coincidently also rocking Red Wood, yum yum yum



My first time trying Red Wood in this setup and I’m well impressed with the vape. Must be honest and say that this little RDA needs a rewick after 48 hours to get the best of the Red Wood Profile notes, day 2 squonking brings out different profile notes from my usual MTL RTAs. Always interesting to experiment with the same juice in different hardware. 

Enjoy Zambia, appears to be your second home!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

CaliGuy said:


> My first time trying Red Wood in this setup and I’m well impressed with the vape. Must be honest and say that this little RDA needs a rewick after 48 hours to get the best of the Red Wood Profile notes, day 2 squonking brings out different profile notes from my usual MTL RTAs. Always interesting to experiment with the same juice in different hardware.
> 
> Enjoy Zambia, appears to be your second home!



I'm pushing 3 days before I can rewick (a bit of an experiment) but this setup is just perfect for me when traveling

and the best part is I can still squonk !

will try find the Swahili word for "squonk"
...lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CaliGuy

@vicTor Swahili word for Squonk is “Squank” 
As in “I are Squanking today!”

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vicTor

CaliGuy said:


> @vicTor Swahili word for Squonk is “Squank”
> As in “I are Squanking today!”

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## clydern

Triple rta .. FLAVOUR FOR DAYS





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

I almost forgot how freaking good this juice actually is





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## CaliGuy

Kalashnikov said:


> View attachment 167164



I know...I know, it’s a wee ol tiny little setup, yes I’m jealous

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Solar Storm, Gold plated Dvarw DL, Siam Mods drip tip and filled with Red Pill!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Kalashnikov

CaliGuy said:


> I know...I know, it’s a wee ol tiny little setup, yes I’m jealous


just arrived today . still waiting on my 18350s . for now running in big boy mode

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## clydern

Man I love this juice.








Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G

Finally a drip tip that matches the panels hehe

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Juan_G

Lol just turn your phone to see the bb, don't know why my phone is taking upside down photos now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Juan_G said:


> Finally a drip tip that matches the panels hehe
> View attachment 167188


Dibs!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Juan_G

So this happened! And after losing 2 tanks of juice because of the top cap disc thing not being present (might have been my fault), it's finally up and running

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## CaliGuy

Juan_G said:


> So this happened! And after losing 2 tanks of juice because of the top cap disc thing not being present (might have been my fault), it's finally up and running
> View attachment 167190



What took you so long

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Juan_G

CaliGuy said:


> What took you so long


LoL, money, doubts & availability but it's a clone and it's going on classifieds this weekend. Only wanted to know what it's about.


----------



## Grand Guru

Juan_G said:


> LoL, money, doubts & availability but it's a clone and it's going on classifieds this weekend. Only wanted to know what it's about.


I have 2 authentic and 1 clone and in all honesty can’t say which is which when it comes to performance (and the look too). It’s a winner don’t let it go before you give it a few tries. Once you master the wicking you’ll appreciate it to its due value especially if you run it on a DNA device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan_G

Grand Guru said:


> I have 2 authentic and 1 clone and in all honesty can’t say which is which when it comes to performance (and the look too). It’s a winner don’t let it go before you give it a few tries. Once you master the wicking you’ll appreciate it to its due value especially if you run it on a DNA device.


The flavor is growing on me already but not a fan big fan of the way it looks. It bubbles like a jacuzzi so I believe the wicking is perfect and no dry hits. There might be a DNA250c in my future (tomorrow lol)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to test the Smok Nord!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Juan_G said:


> The flavor is growing on me already but not a fan big fan of the way it looks. It bubbles like a jacuzzi so I believe the wicking is perfect and no dry hits. There might be a DNA250c in my future (tomorrow lol)



Dvarw MTL with 2.5mm Airflow a 0.40 Ohm Alien or Fused Clapton Coil is a more satisfying vape than the DL

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KZOR

Rob Fisher said:


> Time to test the Smok Nord!



Doubt it will be your cup of tea. 
Looks good, descent battery life, availability pods, descent capacity, can stand upright, draw or button activated and comfortable mouthpiece BUT that is where it stops.
The cons however killed it for me. Little flavor, hard to see juice level and leaks when mouthpiece is squeezed ....... such a pity because was hoping this is the one.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

KZOR said:


> Doubt it will be your cup of tea.
> Looks good, descent battery life, availability pods, descent capacity, can stand upright, draw or button activated and comfortable mouthpiece BUT that is where it stops.
> The cons however killed it for me. Little flavor, hard to see juice level and leaks when mouthpiece is squeezed ....... such a pity because was hoping this is the one.



I must say I'm quite impressed with it... the vapor production is pretty good and Red Pill is doing rather well flavour-wise for a Pod System... plus it's a restricted DL which is nice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Juan_G

Rob Fisher said:


> I must say I'm quite impressed with it... the vapor production is pretty good and Red Pill is doing rather well flavour-wise for a Pod System... plus it's a restricted DL which is nice!
> View attachment 167250


Are you using the 0.6 mesh coil uncle Rob?


----------



## KZOR

Rob Fisher said:


> I must say I'm quite impressed with it



If the Nord's flavor impresses you then you must get the new AVP Pod system from Aspire. Will do review this afternoon. Way better flavor (even beats the Caliburn).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Juan_G said:


> Are you using the 0.6 mesh coil uncle Rob?



I am yes @Juan_G

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

KZOR said:


> If the Nord's flavor impresses you then you must get the new AVP Pod system from Aspire. Will do review this afternoon. Way better flavor (even beats the Caliburn).



Oh WOW! Will do!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

Just a little something something

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Spyro said:


> Just a little something something
> View attachment 167265


 
I love those BLCK battery wraps, nice thick and solid, Waaaaaaaaay better than the pricey imported wraps

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Daniel

Egh Windblows gaptuuuuu! 
At least this combo makes up for it , took me long enough but the KRMA is an outstanding squonking RDA....

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz

Spyro said:


> Just a little something something
> View attachment 167265


What mod is that bud? I need lol


----------



## Spyro

Jengz said:


> What mod is that bud? I need lol


It's TOP SECRET!


----------



## Jengz

Spyro said:


> It's TOP SECRET!


But then can u post it openly?


----------



## Spyro

Jengz said:


> But then can u post it openly?



It's a nemesis mech mod from the stone age. Drop me a PM if you want my spare silver one. It's never been used.


----------



## Daniel

Spyro said:


> It's a nemesis mech mod from from the stone age. Drop me a PM if you want my spare silver one. It's never been used.



Thought I recognized the logo , still have my silver one as well with an old Tugboat V1 RDA  was my first mech setup.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

Daniel said:


> Thought I recognized the logo , still have my silver one as well with an old Tugboat V1 RDA  was my first mech setup.....



I too have a silver one! But with no silver tank to fit. But I prefer black so it's all good  really special little mod. And no poorly designed chip to fail

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Fishing at the Vaal dam. RSQ + Recurve + Killer Kustard







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G

My first stabwood mech

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Steam Tuners Uplifts

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Spongebob

Finally have a 22mm Siren for my Picoand she vapes like a dream thirsty as a newborn though but really fantastic  thanks @Grand Guru 






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Old School Fury Woodworks Mattis and new school Whisper V1.5!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir

Ebony and ivory wicked and ready for tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Jengz

Amir said:


> Ebony and ivory wicked and ready for tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I made the mistake of doing some rewicking at suhoor! 

The longest pwasa ever

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I just love the Mod Pods to hold my Vapes in the car!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## GerharddP



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Jengz said:


> I made the mistake of doing some rewicking at suhoor!
> 
> The longest pwasa ever



Happened to me a couple of times... I did a rewick 9:30am at the office and had the mod in my pocket the whole day. Talk about self restraint 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I just love the Mod Pods to hold my Vapes in the car!
> View attachment 167353



@Rob Fisher , where does the cellphone go if I may ask?


----------



## Amir

Flavor for days (or nights if you’re fasting). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , where does the cellphone go if I may ask?



If it can’t make tasty clouds then it doesn’t really matter where it goes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , where does the cellphone go if I may ask?



Hi Ho @Silver the cellphone goes into the section just ahead of the Mod Pods... it's a wireless charge section made just for cellphones!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Flava

Amir said:


> Flavor for days (or nights if you’re fasting).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Awesome drip tip in the skyline. Where is that from if I may ask?


----------



## Amir

Flava said:


> Awesome drip tip in the skyline. Where is that from if I may ask?



From the Kayfun lite. I did a bit of drip tip mix and match across all the devices I have and I’m quite pleased with the end result 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver the cellphone goes into the section just ahead of the Mod Pods... it's a wireless charge section made just for cellphones!



That’s awesome
I can’t believe all car manufacturers don’t make special spots for mobile phones these days
I use one cup holder for the phone and one for my car vape
But would prefer a dedicated spot for the phone so I can use both cup holders for vape gear

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Have to agree with you @Silver. Cellphone holders and wireless charging will start being more main stream as the next generation vehicles are released. It should be a standard safety feature like Airbags and ABS.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Got to love the Gear

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Spongebob

Amir said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man gotta get me an OBS cube

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Spongebob said:


> Man gotta get me an OBS cube
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



It really is a pleasant mod. That big clicky button just feels good and it’s ergonomic in hand 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chicken Dinner Voyeur's maiden voyage!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Chicken Dinner Voyeur's maiden voyage!
> View attachment 167453
> View attachment 167454



Oh wow! 
That is a real chicken dinner @Rob Fisher !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GerharddP

Swaerrie jou yster!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MRHarris1

GerharddP said:


> View attachment 167540
> 
> Swaerrie jou yster!!!


I can just imagine the throat hit you get from vaping Klipdrift

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Amir

Squonking made easy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## GerharddP

MRHarris1 said:


> I can just imagine the throat hit you get from vaping Klipdrift
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Lol the way I've been craving a lekker brannas and coke I just just might....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## AneesEbrahim

I don't think MTL gets any better than this. The Dvarw MTL and Armour Pro is my trusty companion by my side tonight

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## CaliGuy

I didn’t think it possiable to do a Matchy Matchy leather vibe, you have proved me wrong @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Dvarw is holding up....

No leaks 

Not counting my chickens yet because it’s still early days but my 3mm ID coil is doing well so far

Good vape and good flavour. I’ve got Prime Fizz Apple Ice in there and it’s tasting good. 

There might be some wicking challenges right at the end of a longish drag but it’s very slight. 

Let’s see how it progresses. Am determined to get the Dvarw right.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## CaliGuy

@Silver just try our advise of removing the Dvarw and any RTA for that matter upside down at bed time. Not just to prevent leaking but to also stop the cotton from over saturating which for me creates a sweetness the next day.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Been a fantastic vape today, Dani and Dvarw MTL continues to impress, squonk life has also been a pleasure.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

CaliGuy said:


> @Silver just try our advise of removing the Dvarw and any RTA for that matter upside down at bed time. Not just to prevent leaking but to also stop the cotton from over saturating which for me creates a sweetness the next day.



Thanks @CaliGuy - appreciate the thought
But I really don't want to remove atties and then put them on again
Haven't ever done that and don't want to start - if the Dvarw leaks again I think I may just have to send it to Dvarw central (aka Hillcrest) for a service. Lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kalashnikov

What's on your finger right now?

This setup has become my favourite in all my years vaping . definitely for someone wanting a pod system without any extra monthly costs

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## antonherbst

Love me a sexy sqounk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Spyro

Kalashnikov said:


> What's on your finger right now?
> 
> This setup has become my favourite in all my years vaping . definitely for someone wanting a pod system without any extra monthly costs
> View attachment 167618



I'd be interested to know if you could switch out the board for a DNA kicker. Really pretty little setup!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Spyro said:


> I'd be interested to know if you could switch out the board for a DNA kicker. Really pretty little setup!


hmm im not too sure although i have seen people use the mod in 18350 +cthulu squonk genius adapter and then a mtl atty ontop. You end up with a tube style squonk device . No sure how it would perform tho... but i do find it quite creative

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

Kalashnikov said:


> hmm im not too sure although i have seen people use the mod in 18350 +cthulu squonk genius adapter and then a mtl atty ontop. You end up with a tube style squonk device . No sure how it would perform tho... but i do find it quite creative



That gap will kill my OCD 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Kalashnikov said:


> hmm im not too sure although i have seen people use the mod in 18350 +cthulu squonk genius adapter and then a mtl atty ontop. You end up with a tube style squonk device . No sure how it would perform tho... but i do find it quite creative



As cool as that looks and the concept is killer, having a 18350 mod driving is the single most limiting factor of that entire setup. One will have to build higher resistance coils and run something like a Vapefly Galaxies MTL Squonkable RDTA and even then battery life will be 2 hrs max.

Still very very cool looking though!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Comrad Juju

CaliGuy said:


> As cool as that looks and the concept is killer, having a 18350 mod driving is the single most limiting factor of that entire setup. Wi have to build higher resistance coils and run a Vapefly Galaxies Squonkable RDTA and even then battery life will be 2 hrs max.
> 
> Still very very cool looking though!



With the 18350’s it all depends how much you vape. I’m building at 1.2 Ohm and at work I’m going through 2 batteries during the day. At home it goes a bit faster as I tend to vape more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spyro

Comrad Juju said:


> With the 18350’s it all depends how much you vape. I’m building at 1.2 Ohm and at work I’m going through 2 batteries during the day. At home it goes a bit faster as I tend to vape more
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah, with my 0.7ohm build I get an entire day out of my 18350s  MTL FTW!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## AneesEbrahim

I'm not really into milkshake and bakery/dessert flavours, but these two I've thoroughly enjoyed surprisingly  time to take my last few drags before I get some shut eye.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Saintjie

Yesterday's Vapemail @bearvapeco

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Saintjie

AneesEbrahim said:


> View attachment 167670
> 
> 
> I'm not really into milkshake and bakery/dessert flavours, but these two I've thoroughly enjoyed surprisingly  time to take my last few drags before I get some shut eye.



The caramello is extremely good to be honest..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Angie

What an awesome start to the Day, Happy Hump Day All

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## McGeezy21



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

A very fresh bottle of Red Pill that was made yesterday and just arrived now... clean Dvarw DL with a new coil and fresh wick on top of Dani Blue with a new fully charged Golisi battery! This will be my travel unit!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

Spyro said:


> Yeah, with my 0.7ohm build I get an entire day out of my 18350s  MTL FTW!


What wire do you use ? I'm using 26g ni80 . 1.2ohm .I can get through a whole work day off 1 battery . which for me was way more than I expected from 18350s . the way I see it is the mah are 3 times less than 18650s. So as long as you build 3 times higher you kinda end up with the same battery running time as a 18650 .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyro

Kalashnikov said:


> What wire do you use ? I'm using 26g ni80 . 1.2ohm .I can get through a whole work day off 1 battery . which for me was way more than I expected from 18350s . the way I see it is the mah are 3 times less than 18650s. So as long as you build 3 times higher you kinda end up with the same battery running time as a 18650 .



I was running exactly that build initially. I use exactly the same wire as you. And when you bump your nic up, you take less puffs. Must admit I was astounded by how long it lasts, then again, I got a full day off of a 380 mah minifit too. At least for the first month or two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

This is the way to hold your RTA in the plane. No leaking.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## GerharddP



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RayDeny

Jet lag sucks but at 3am the Dani and Skyline keep me company.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

RayDeny said:


> Jet lag sucks but at 3am the Dani and Skyline keep me company.
> 
> View attachment 167754



Marvellous looking combo that @RayDeny !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

*Woolies Pistachio ice cream* and* Reo Red / OL16* with a lighter and diluted blend of Blackbird (tobacco)







A few comments and observations :

Woolies makes unbelievable Pistachio ice cream ! Love it.

Pistachio and tobacco go rather well together. Wasn’t there a pistachio tobacco juice somewhere? Can’t remember.

The OL16 is an amazing atty. With thin gauge dual coils it’s scintillating, sizzling, instant and crisp. Sharp flavour.

Blackbird is better for me in MTL mode. While I am enjoying this DL vape, it's better for me as a strong MTL throat puncher.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Spyro

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 167737
> This is the way to hold your RTA in the plane. No leaking.


A trip to Australia?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CaliGuy

I don’t use the Dvarw 22mm in MTL Mode all that often as I prefer its restricted DL performance more. Must just say I’ve started to enjoy it more recently as a true MTL RTA using the 1.5mm AF Insert.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## Jengz

CaliGuy said:


> I don’t use the Dvarw 22mm in MTL Mode all that often as I prefer its restricted DL performance more. Must just say I’ve started to enjoy it more recently as a true MTL RTA using the 1.5mm AF Insert.
> 
> View attachment 167794


My dream setup! Amazing bud

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy

@Jengz it will have to remain a dream, these Pico Resin mods are practically extinct now. Wish I was vaping in 2016 when they came out, would of had more colours to choice from to build a collection. 

If I find any more Pick Resins I’ll let you know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CTRiaan

CaliGuy said:


> @Jengz it will have to remain a dream, these Pico Resin mods are practically extinct now. Wish I was vaping in 2016 when they came out, would of had more colours to choice from to build a collection.
> 
> If I find any more Pick Resins I’ll let you know.


https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/products/eleaf-pico-resin-starter-kit


----------



## Jengz

CaliGuy said:


> @Jengz it will have to remain a dream, these Pico Resin mods are practically extinct now. Wish I was vaping in 2016 when they came out, would of had more colours to choice from to build a collection.
> 
> If I find any more Pick Resins I’ll let you know.


The Pico is not the problem lol


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Big shoutout to @RenaldoRheeder for the excellent service and to @KZOR for this fantastic creation, I think I might have found my new ADV!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR

AneesEbrahim said:


> I think I might have found my new ADV!



So happy you enjoying it ... has been my ADV for 3 months now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

KZOR said:


> So happy you enjoying it ... has been my ADV for 3 months now.


Where can we place an order @KZOR ?


----------



## clydern

Grand Guru said:


> Where can we place an order @KZOR ?


I saw the juice at vape king hasendal. Idk how far that is from you . Juice is amazing. 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Jp1905

KZOR said:


> So happy you enjoying it ... has been my ADV for 3 months now.


Juice is seriously good!

Any possibility of 100/120mls???

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Grand Guru said:


> Where can we place an order @KZOR ?



You can also buy it online from The Good Guys (online vape shop) absolutely fantastic service. I purchased a few goodies from there not too long ago and was kept in the loop about my package via email every step of the way.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marechal

KZOR said:


> So happy you enjoying it ... has been my ADV for 3 months now.



Anxiously waiting for a "One Shot" version


----------



## cgs

testing the BSKR on the flint.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## GerharddP

New toy from the queen...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JurgensSt

Today's triple combo






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## McGeezy21

Excellent Mod!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

The Beest rocks!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Winter night in the Bushveld? NO PROBLEM! Some Taviro and a good old OBS to stave off the cold!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## GerharddP

3 More hours of daylight with my new toy. I love this mod!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Breakfast of champions!
Hazelnut Latte and some Tobacco Goodness!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Trevz88

Small dripper
Small mod
BIG juice





Sent from my G3221 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Geldart39

New coils and wick...tasting real good
Enjoying the MTL style

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Geldart39 said:


> New coils and wick...tasting real good
> Enjoying the MTL style
> View attachment 167959



What is the white mod in the pic?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Geldart39

CaliGuy said:


> What is the white mod in the pic?


It's a IPV D3S 80w mod @CaliGuy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CaliGuy

Geldart39 said:


> It's a IPV D3S 80w mod @CaliGuy



Are they still available to purchase somewhere. I’m looking for a white single 18650 mod.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Geldart39

CaliGuy said:


> Are they still available to purchase somewhere. I’m looking for a white single 18650 mod.


I'm not sure. I was lucky enough to get it from the forum classifieds.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn

Watching the ELS One Dota 2 and Enjoying a old favourite

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JurgensSt

OBS Nano on one of my favorite single battery mods






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

RainstormZA said:


> View attachment 167977



Matchy matchy with the foliage

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Silver said:


> Matchy matchy with the foliage


Yeah that's why I took the picture

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

My night shift companion and Red Pill to keep me awake!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## CaliGuy

Grand Guru said:


> My night shift companion and Red Pill to keep me awake!
> View attachment 168003



Dig that Epitite Mod, so sad that I was not vaping when these first came out and were readily available, the Abalone and Carbon panels would also be in my collection.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## X-Calibre786

Surprised by how good the Recurve RDA looks on the Nunchaku. Wish it was black too, or gold.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

The Obs Cube has the most pleasant fire button and feel in hand!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Spongebob

Grand Guru said:


> The Obs Cube has the most pleasant fire button and feel in hand!
> View attachment 168037


Need to get me one yes

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> The Obs Cube has the most pleasant fire button and feel in hand!
> View attachment 168037



Looks good. Also would like to get one of these.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Silver said:


> Looks good. Also would like to get one of these.


If you have nothing against the inbuilt batteries then it’s definitely a must buy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> If you have nothing against the inbuilt batteries then it’s definitely a must buy!



I don’t mind built in batts @Grand Guru 
What’s the mah capacity on the battery if I may ask?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> I don’t mind built in batts @Grand Guru
> What’s the mah capacity on the battery if I may ask?


These are 3000mAh

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> These are 3000mAh



Thanks @BumbleBee
That is decent capacity

Am looking for a replacement for the mighty iStick 50 which powers my trusty Subtank Mini.
My iStick is ok but I can feel the charge is holding a bit less these days.
So time to start finding something.

I want something not too small (i.e. about the size of the iStick50, so its comfy in the hand) - but with as much mah capacity as possible. I think the iStick50 has 4,000mah so I doubt I will find something like that. Also needs to be reliable. Doesnt need much power because I use it at about 15 Watts or so.

Seems like it could be between this OBS cube and the eLeaf Rim that @Dela Rey Steyn tagged me on in the other thread.


----------



## JurgensSt

All machy machy today







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee
> That is decent capacity
> 
> Am looking for a replacement for the mighty iStick 50 which powers my trusty Subtank Mini.
> My iStick is ok but I can feel the charge is holding a bit less these days.
> So time to start finding something.
> 
> I want something not too small (i.e. about the size of the iStick50, so its comfy in the hand) - but with as much mah capacity as possible. I think the iStick50 has 4,000mah so I doubt I will find something like that. Also needs to be reliable. Doesnt need much power because I use it at about 15 Watts or so.
> 
> Seems like it could be between this OBS cube and the eLeaf Rim that @Dela Rey Steyn tagged me on in the other thread.


The iStick 50W is 4400mAh, that mod was certainly ahead of it's time, weird that there aren't more mods like that out there these days. 

The Cube and the Rim are both good choices for a replacement despite their smaller capacity, both small and compact and comfortable. I'd lean towards the Rim though, it just looks more modern (in a retro sort of way) and I like Eleaf's stuff.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> The iStick 50W is 4400mAh, that mod was certainly ahead of it's time, weird that there aren't more mods like that out there these days.
> 
> The Cube and the Rim are both good choices for a replacement despite their smaller capacity, both small and compact and comfortable. I'd lean towards the Rim though, it just looks more modern (in a retro sort of way) and I like Eleaf's stuff.



Thanks @BumbleBee - much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bronnie

A nice winter combo

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## clydern

.





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

New JKM ready for service






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Spent the night polishing my favourite mech set up, installed a new set of aliens along with a fresh wick and some epic falooda. Bring on Eid tomorrow! 

Eid Mubarak to everyone celebrating tomorrow

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

AneesEbrahim said:


> View attachment 168249
> 
> 
> Spent the night polishing my favourite mech set up, installed a new set of aliens along with a fresh wick and some epic falooda. Bring on Eid tomorrow!
> 
> Eid Mubarak to everyone celebrating tomorrow


Eid Mubarak bud!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Just finished polishing contacts on my jade plug.

Decided to polish the 510 while everything was in pieces. 
First time giving it a good service.
Mod has been in use since vapecon 2018 and it has never skipped a beat or had any performance degradation. 

10/10 would recommend one to any vaper.
Solid beater with a proven track record!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## JurgensSt

Today's combo





Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

MK Mod with Dvarw DL and Siam Tip!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## CaliGuy

Haven’t rewicked the Dvarw Dani Combo since going into service on the 27 May (10 Days). Steam Masters Exclamation all the way, a very clean eLiquid and for me with the Fiber ń Cotton wick the flavour comes into its own by the 4th or 5th day. Will however rewick the Dvarw once this tank of juice is finished.




Not to bad looking and no I’m not lazy, just showing that with the right eLiquid you don’t have to rewick every 2nd day.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Comrad Juju

Found this hiding at the back of the vape cupboard. Completely forgotten 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## clydern

Maybe it's time for a dessert





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gringo

Comrad Juju said:


> Found this hiding at the back of the vape cupboard. Completely forgotten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems if its forgotten and out of mind perhaps it might be up for sale ....  dibs if it might become a thought

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## CaliGuy

Killer Combo @Rob Fisher


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Just finished polishing contacts on my jade plug.
> 
> Decided to polish the 510 while everything was in pieces.
> First time giving it a good service.
> Mod has been in use since vapecon 2018 and it has never skipped a beat or had any performance degradation.
> 
> 10/10 would recommend one to any vaper.
> Solid beater with a proven track record!
> View attachment 168258
> View attachment 168259
> View attachment 168260
> View attachment 168261



Wow @Christos - that looks very neat and tidy!
Are those silver contacts with low voltage drop?
hmmm....


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 168411


I'm loving that combo. Mod and atty!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Love the look of that combo @Rob Fisher FOMO Deluxe!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Wow @Christos - that looks very neat and tidy!
> Are those silver contacts with low voltage drop?
> hmmm....


Yes, silver contacts and quite thick too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Superb tube this!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Spongebob

Man, I've been vaping for close on 3 years and I must say this is the closest so far I've come to my vaping nirvana  (besides my dead Siren 22 ) thanx for parting with the Skyline @LeeGov just changed the driptip for a kayfun one and I'm in heaven 







Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## LeeGov

Spongebob said:


> Man, I've been vaping for close on 3 years and I must say this is the closest so far I've come to my vaping nirvana  (besides my dead Siren 22 ) thanx for parting with the Skyline @LeeGov just changed the driptip for a kayfun one and I'm in heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Enjoy bud

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Oh my goodness

What’s in my hand?
A Romany creams *cappuccino biscuit*

My wife bought these and I tried them. They smell incredible and taste amazing. Light cappuccino and a chocolate mix but not sweet. Lovely coffee aftertaste. This is a winner biscuit. 

I think this might make a great vape juice!

@Hooked not sure if you have tried these but if not I suspect you might like them

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

The more I vape this the more I love it! Great juice, Great RTA! What more could I want?


Regards

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

FP Aurea DNA60 Mod with Skyline that has the new almost all metal jacket!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> FP Aurea DNA60 Mod with Skyline that has the new almost all metal jacket!
> View attachment 168431
> View attachment 168432


Awesome! that looks just gorgeous!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> FP Aurea DNA60 Mod with Skyline that has the new almost all metal jacket!
> View attachment 168431
> View attachment 168432


I know I would not be able to afford it but I'll call dibs just for laughs.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm like a stunned mullet... not sure which setup to pick up next!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm like a stunned mullet... not sure which setup to pick up next!
> View attachment 168433


I think we need to impose a fine system for all your posts.
1 new mod per day....
More fomo than I can handle for a month.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Juan_G

Let's DO this Thursday!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

It's cool desserty kind of morning in Limpopo! Hey @Chanelr, this juice is full 12 out of 6

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Have some questions today






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> It's cool desserty kind of morning in Limpopo! Hey @Chanelr, this juice is full 12 out of 6
> View attachment 168451


You know that will be a never ending battle right?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jengz

took leave to vape all day and blow mad clouds... Sometimes it's needed, oh and I'm sick so dripping tonix peppermint sweets

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Faheem777

Testing out the new Recurve dual!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Faheem777 said:


> Testing out the new Recurve dual!
> 
> View attachment 168514


Thoughts so far? 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Faheem777

JurgensSt said:


> Thoughts so far?
> 
> Sent from small screen



Very dense and saturated flavour running off the provided coils and cotton. I’m sure I can get even more flavour off an alien build.

Airflow is not too much or too little for my taste with a super smooth draw.

Only con so far is the barrel gets very hot if you chain vape, however the build itself mayb contributing too the heat.

Based on my initial impressions I would recommend this tank

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Tank V4 RTA!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Faheem777 said:


> Very dense and saturated flavour running off the provided coils and cotton. I’m sure I can get even more flavour off an alien build.
> 
> Airflow is not too much or too little for my taste with a super smooth draw.
> 
> Only con so far is the barrel gets very hot if you chain vape, however the build itself mayb contributing too the heat.
> 
> Based on my initial impressions I would recommend this tank


Juice well looks deep ish. I hate dripping after a few puffs!


----------



## Paul33

Kak pic but lekker rda

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Faheem777

Paul33 said:


> Juice well looks deep ish. I hate dripping after a few puffs!



The well is definitely an improvement on the single coil version!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about today!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Waine

Rob Fisher said:


> The Tank V4 RTA!
> View attachment 168541


Nice Rob. That "Tank" looks super amazing. The kind of tank that I would definitely go for.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Huge thanks to @Raindance for the mod. It’s very cool.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Juan_G

Pulse friday for the win @Paul33

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I picked up two IQ Pod systems at Hall of Vape... the smart white one but it's a tight MTL and then this one which is a restricted DL... this one os so very useable and has great flavour and vapour for a Pod system!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor

Pulse Friday without a doubt @Paul33 @Juan_G

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Today's combo







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

@Paul33 @Juan_G @vicTor , it’s a pulsing day today it would seem. Big thanks to @Cornelius , this is spoiling me!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33

Pulse Friday for sure

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Reddy_D

I'll get in on some of that pulse Friday action





Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> The Tank V4 RTA!
> View attachment 168541



Cloud Comp here we come!!!
I see @Rob Fisher is getting ready...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern

Rebirth rta actually running good





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Voyeurs are driving the new Squonking RDTA's! Hellfire Mav-T and Haku Riviera!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Amir

Back to work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> Back to work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Class!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Forgot about this tiny pocket rocket 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

Amir said:


> Forgot about this tiny pocket rocket
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s very cool. 

What is that? Monark?


----------



## Amir

Paul33 said:


> That’s very cool.
> 
> What is that? Monark?



Yes the monark V2. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Voyeur with Hellfire Mav-T!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Gringo

Why not... blue berry muffin for breakfast served by Etheon and baked by Limelight..

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Hand check for today’s flight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

One has been in the Stratum family a long time and the other joined at HoV!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Coud N9ne

Pulse on the Pulse. Choc Chip Cookie Delight 

Goon 1.5 on the cuboid rocking some sweet strawberry surreal. Stripped the 510 on my cheap Mech Clone (dammit) so temp home for the Goon. Looking at a tube mech. Preferably brass. Any suggestions? Was looking at the coil master matrix.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## E.T.

Back to Reo's for me, thank you @Jos

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Trevz88

Decided to get me a first squonk mod yesterday.
Hcigar Aurora 80W





Sent from my G3221 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Car wash had check






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9 | Dislike 1


----------



## Jengz

Amir said:


> Hand check for today’s flight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great Pic! 

Is this pod system worth the dough? I've been very keen on it for a while... Comparing to the gusto?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Jengz said:


> Great Pic!
> 
> Is this pod system worth the dough? I've been very keen on it for a while... Comparing to the gusto?



If you ain’t gonna get into escribe and customize it then the quest version will do but other than that it’s dependable and fool proof with capacity for mtl and dl all from the same pod/juice. Works really well and gives really good flavor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Amir said:


> If you ain’t gonna get into escribe and customize it then the quest version will do but other than that it’s dependable and fool proof with capacity for mtl and dl all from the same pod/juice. Works really well and gives really good flavor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just what I love to hear and what my better half hates to hear! Shukran brother and safe travels

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Some lekkers with my most trusted device!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

A little Mini Vouge I picked up at the HoV for Euro10 I think it was... on top is a high-end tank called the Stellar-M. It's a restricted DL vape which is what I like and the vape is not bad... but... it's a mickey mouse non-standard drip tip which is just stupid! Plus the top cap is very loose and a small turn and the juice fill holes are exposed so if you are not careful the juice fill holes are exposed with the result that the juice leaks out the airflow... I doubt very much this will be getting much airtime despite a pretty good flavour vape.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tai

Love this little mod. If you like tight mtl (think Siren 2 with 2-3 airholes open) then in my opinion this Rta is the new king in town - Expromizer v4

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Tai said:


> Love this little mod. If you like tight mtl (think Siren 2 with 2-3 airholes open) then in my opinion this Rta is the new king in town - Exvape v4
> View attachment 168712



RTA sounds very good @Tai 
Thanks for the headsup
Where did you get it from if I may ask?


----------



## Tai

Silver said:


> RTA sounds very good @Tai
> Thanks for the headsup
> Where did you get it from if I may ask?


Fantastic flavour for a mtl atty @Silver. I bought mine in Australia. Not sure if available locally yet - Vape Cartel has the V3 but the V4 has some improvements and is more directly aimed at mtl

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Tai said:


> Fantastic flavour for a mtl atty @Silver. I bought mine in Australia. Not sure if available locally yet - Vape Cartel has the V3 but the V4 has some improvements and is more directly aimed at mtl



Ok thanks
Looks like an awesome setup on that little mod


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have a Baby Choo in my hand!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog

Must be cold in Durbs this morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bulldog said:


> Must be cold in Durbs this morning.



It is! Very! Brrrr....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Solar Storm Skyline! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Beethoven

Don't know which one to grab first

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## r0ckf1re

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Juan_G



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I do so love the battery cap! And everything else about the Titan!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> I do so love the battery cap! And everything else about the Titan!
> View attachment 168806


At some point you need to put the mav-t on that mod for purist reasons.....


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> At some point you need to put the mav-t on that mod for purist reasons.....



Yes, I know... but refilling an RTA every 4 seconds is a PITA! But Yes you are right @Christos!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

*Reo Silver *serving up some morning tobacco MTL

Tasty and strong

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## acorn

Silver said:


> *Reo Silver *serving up some morning tobacco MTL
> 
> Tasty and strong


@Silver, what is better than a Reo in hand? (See below...)





Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Testing new juice I picked up from VK today





Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

acorn said:


> @Silver, what is better than a Reo in hand? (See below...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk



Two reos of course !
Lovely @acorn 
Reos still rock big time

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33

Old faithful

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## clydern

.






Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Perfect mod and juice for all day use

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Jp1905



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Spyro



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Golden Dvarw DL on the Fusion Project Mod!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz

my current situation... All those red pens in front of them vapes are finished due to all this frikken marking... Oh well, at least I can vape

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

New coffee cup from Take a Lot!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's hard to beat a fresh bottle of Red Pill and a fresh wick and coil! MK Mods Manciata with Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Juan_G

Pulse BF and Entheon
Pulse 80w and Goon

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's a bit of an ESG Day today! Skyline and SkyDrop on the SolarStorm and Stratum LE V4 White!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## CaliGuy

Rob Fisher said:


> It's a bit of an ESG Day today! Skyline and SkyDrop on the SolarStorm and Stratum LE V4 White!
> View attachment 169171



We don’t see your Skylines all that often these days, they are such good looking RTAs with fantastic flavour to match the looks.

Plus the Mav-T in the background, nice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CaliGuy said:


> We don’t see your Skylines all that often these days, they are such good looking RTAs with fantastic flavour to match the looks.
> 
> Plus the Mav-T in the background, nice!



They are outstanding RTA's but the reason they don't get much use is that I find refilling them so often because of the small capacity a pain... especially having to close the juice flow, fill and reopen... but they are certainly one of the best flavour RTA's on the planet!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## CTRiaan



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Gringo

My Heavy !!!! ( Loving it )

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

SolarStorm, Skyline, Red Pill and R2D2!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## mc_zamo

Jengz said:


> View attachment 161674


What mod is this?


----------



## Jengz

mc_zamo said:


> What mod is this?


Cthuuuuuuuuluuuuuuuuu pronounced: sitterhooooooooooolooooooooo. 
18350/18650 mech, you then vaped on it at traaaveeee

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## clydern

Good mod great rta !!!





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mc_zamo

Jengz said:


> Cthuuuuuuuuluuuuuuuuu pronounced: sitterhooooooooooolooooooooo.
> 18350/18650 mech, you then vaped on it at traaaveeee


ya i couldnt remember the name man, now i remember why !!! dafuq kinda name i that man this is looking like a good purchase for the dot MTL


----------



## Jengz

mc_zamo said:


> ya i couldnt remember the name man, now i remember why !!! dafuq kinda name i that man this is looking like a good purchase for the dot MTL


I want nothing to do with you anymore! You never ever listen to me so tsyeeeeeeekkkkk from here with your dotmod mtl and just get a DOT AYYO(Dubbed that name by @M.Adhir)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today is a Dani Mini Dvarw day! R2D2 approves!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Options are many today






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

R2D2 prefers the Dani Mini and Dvarw while Chewbacca prefers the BB Boxxer V2 setup!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Amir

Simple but effective 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz

And to this day, this juice is unbeaten in my household! Absolutely love it!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

When the journey started



Almost at the destination

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Solar Storm Skyline! Bazinga!
> View attachment 168749
> View attachment 168750



Still the best looking mod on the forum

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

And then...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Resistance said:


> Still the best looking mod on the forum



And it has disappeared off my desk... I can't find it... I was using it the other day and when I went to use it today it wasn't in its normal place... I'm hoping I have just put it somewhere in the house and it will turn up...


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> And it has disappeared off my desk... I can't find it... I was using it the other day and when I went to use it today it wasn't in its normal place... I'm hoping I have just put it somewhere in the house and it will turn up...



I hope so too. It would be sad not seeing that beutifull piece of wood/gear anymore

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

Your paint job still looks good bro.


Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 169276


----------



## Rob Fisher

Resistance said:


> I hope so too. It would be sad not seeing that beutifull piece of wood/gear anymore



Found it... I left it in the boathouse Vape Cupboard when packing vape gear the other day! Phew! Happy Days!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Coud N9ne

My lil vape fam. New addition to the fold. Swedish Vaper Hive Squonk and the Dinky 17mm

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Wilco

Niagara Sq with profile rda @Capital Craft Beer Fest 2019





Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

Jengz said:


> View attachment 169268
> 
> And to this day, this juice is unbeaten in my household! Absolutely love it!



Send me some i need to test it. Looking for a good straight up mango. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamie



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Raindance

This juice... I have no way of describing it but to call it “Moerse Lekker!”. I do not know what purple rain tastes like but am sure this must be it. Its red grape and its not... I just can not describe it. 
A keeper for sure!



Regards

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Amir said:


> Send me some i need to test it. Looking for a good straight up mango.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure bud! Pm me address and soonest akeel is back and I get my order I'll send you a bottle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern

Raindance said:


> This juice... I have no way of describing it but to call it “Moerse Lekker!”. I do not know what purple rain tastes like but am sure this must be it. Its red grape and its not... I just can not describe it.
> A keeper for sure!
> View attachment 169324
> 
> 
> Regards


Vouch !

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## clydern

Man I love this tripple v1 rta. This mod is great but a absolute fingerprint magnet





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Beethoven

Spot the odd one out. One has to be careful before taking a drag

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Resistance

Beethoven said:


> Spot the odd one out. One has to be careful before taking a drag
> View attachment 169427



Imagine spitback on that sucker!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Resistance said:


> Imagine spitback on that sucker!


I’d be more concerned about dry hits

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## clydern

.





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hein

A bit of old school....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Choo

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Early morning tobacco MTL Vapes and coffee!

Working hard on processing applications for VapeCon 2019...

The past week has been tiring but exciting!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Bulldog

Full Moon this morning just after 7

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Busy morning






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## clydern

Feels good to have a day off





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee

A little MTL Mech action today

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

Forgot how good the Hadaly is... 
The other two are not bad as well

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> Forgot how good the Hadaly is...
> The other two are not bad as well
> View attachment 169513



Agreed
Hadaly is special indeed @Daniel !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

My old faithful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

One of the golden Dvarw's will be doing service tomorrow on top of the Fusion Project Mod!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

In restrospect this maybe be a better matchy?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Both look good @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Robert pt

Rob Fisher said:


> In restrospect this maybe be a better matchy?
> View attachment 169560


I think a sand blast one would look perfect. Hehehe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapinFan1

My current mod, Lost Vape Orion DNA Go. Just picked this one at Vesavape and currently using it with the Circus Cotton candy.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Busy busy busy

Tobacco MTL team working hard

Coffee is finished. I need more

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Coffee because is chilly outside






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Robert pt said:


> I think a sand blast one would look perfect. Hehehe



Very good point! Let me find the top and bottom and marry them again for this mod!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's glow in the dark Solar Storm day today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Asterix

Rob Fisher said:


> It's glow in the dark Solar Storm day today!
> View attachment 169585
> View attachment 169584



Stunning!! Deserves to be in the foreground of this pic....https://www.ecigssa.co.za/attachments/girls-006-jpg.169518/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Coud N9ne

Buzz buzz

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BumbleBee

Coud N9ne said:


> Buzz buzz
> View attachment 169590

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Acidkill



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir

Finding great pleasure lately in the simplicity of RDAs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Night time shots of the Glow in the dark Solar Storm.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Night time shots of the Glow in the dark Solar Storm.
> View attachment 169659
> View attachment 169660



I waited the whole day for this... Well actually I saw the mod late this morning so I waited since then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> I waited the whole day for this... Well actually I saw the mod late this morning so I waited since then.



Sorry it took so long... at least you can relax now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Titan and Dvarw DL today!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## M.Adhir

I'm Blue da-ba-dee-da-ba-daa
*admit it, you sang along

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's an all British affair today! Northen Dreampipe Arc Squonker, Hellfire Mav-T RDTA and a Siam Mods Tip! Except for the juice which is made in Durban!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Going compact today

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Batman has agreed to be my dust guard at the very sandy Toyota Desert 1000 rally in Botswana this weekend, what a boytjie!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum Zero Prestige Ornament in 20700 mode with the hand engraved Dvarw DL! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## CaliGuy

Dani Mini & Tripod being tested in MTL Mode

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Jengz

Finally the greatest eliquid in mtl! Loving this Banana Nut! Amazing juice

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival

Using my trusty Siren 2 for my tobacco juices. Got Taviro in it today. I alternate between that and Rodeo.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Ghanim

Lil' Comp Lyfe goings on

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

One of my favorite combo's







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

carpe diem !

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Juan_G

Happy Pulse Friday everyone!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Triple Friday






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Juan_G

The perfect combo with some tobacco custard for breakfast

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Carnival said:


> Using my trusty Siren 2 for my tobacco juices. Got Taviro in it today. I alternate between that and Rodeo.
> 
> View attachment 169843




Great setup with a great juice @Carnival !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

JurgensSt said:


> Triple Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen



Superb trio @JurgensSt !
Looks great

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

After a week camping in Kruger park everything was full of dust, so this week at Sanbonani just outsde the park gave them all a wash and rewick/coil

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Post golf fooooood!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> View attachment 170038
> 
> Post golf fooooood!



Looks delicious @Jengz 
After a round a mans gotta eat!


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 170047



That is one awesome little mod.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## X-Calibre786

Decided to give pods and nic salts a go. Pretty good so far. Getting buzzed but no throat hit.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

X-Calibre786 said:


> Decided to give pods and nic salts a go. Pretty good so far. Getting buzzed but no throat hit.
> 
> View attachment 170054


Not a bad little device 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## X-Calibre786

JurgensSt said:


> Sent from small screen


Had my eye on the rebirth for a while. Better than the dead rabbit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

X-Calibre786 said:


> Had my eye on the rebirth for a while. Better than the dead rabbit?


Can't compare. Don't have the Dead Rabbit. But I like my Drop Dead more.

Rebirth has a lot of airflow


Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Geldart39

Drop kit on the skyline going very well on the trusty pico. Still got quite a few air disks to try out. Thanks again @Amir

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## vicTor

...both rebuildable drip atomizers from Psyclone Mods, Citadel on the left (rocking my world since acquiring it last week) and Entheon on the right (also very good but prefer it in Hadeon mode which is much better for me)

have a peachy Sunday

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

X-Calibre786 said:


> Decided to give pods and nic salts a go. Pretty good so far. Getting buzzed but no throat hit.
> 
> View attachment 170054



I hear you @X-Calibre786 
That's the problem for me - I like the throat hit. When I tried nic salts it felt like vaping air
I got a buzz but I like my throat hit while taking a draw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Sickboy77 said:


> Sunday morning chill session
> View attachment 170081



That is a sick looking setup, wow!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## X-Calibre786

Silver said:


> I hear you @X-Calibre786
> That's the problem for me - I like the throat hit. When I tried nic salts it felt like vaping air
> I got a buzz but I like my throat hit while taking a draw.


Just mixed up 2 testers. Icee lychee (always gave me a good throat hit) at 55/45 vg/pg. One with 4mg freebase nic, the other at 8mg. Steeping for a couple days then I'll test.

For reference, I vape 2mg DIY juices on my standard DL setups. Not sure which nic level is gonna work best in the pod yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Loving the Tripod’s DL flavour and the Lime element in this juice is so refreshing

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

X-Calibre786 said:


> Had my eye on the rebirth for a while. Better than the dead rabbit?



Waaayyyy better


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Hexes & QPs cmon Proteas, you can do it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Roasted caramel latte on a fine day








Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Resistance said:


> Roasted caramel latte on a fine day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Gorgeous @Resistance !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lidayz

Little mtl action today. I painted my mod with plexy dip to match the zlide.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing the new Flow V2 - It almost ready to go into production... two small tweaks and Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Today's triple





Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ying and Yang Stratum V4's today!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## X-Calibre786

X-Calibre786 said:


> Just mixed up 2 testers. Icee lychee (always gave me a good throat hit) at 55/45 vg/pg. One with 4mg freebase nic, the other at 8mg. Steeping for a couple days then I'll test.
> 
> For reference, I vape 2mg DIY juices on my standard DL setups. Not sure which nic level is gonna work best in the pod yet.


So, some feedback on this test. I've tried the 8mg juice in a new pod and wow! Feels very much like taking a drag on a cigarette. The throat hit, there's a lil bit of a "chest hit" too. I think 8mg is a bit much for me though. 3 puffs and I get a head rush.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Daniel

Damn this little banger wicks like a champ .... can see the juice capacity being an issue lol
Flavour is on par though ....

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> Damn this little banger wicks like a champ .... can see the juice capacity being an issue lol
> Flavour is on par though ....
> 
> View attachment 170269



Pics of the 3.4ml tank just released!



_Last steps before 3.4ml kit is released.

It will include:
- one chimney extension tube with inner hole D=3.0mm
- one chimney extension tube with inner hole D=4.0mm
- one higher borosilicate glass tank
- retail price 19.84 euros

Details remaining for the lab guys plus packaging after that. Hopefully it’s a matter of one week, perhaps a bit more or anything close to that.

So time for a first glance Seems to me 0.6cm is not much of a height increase.
(Total height of 3.4ml version 45.0mm)_


----------



## CaliGuy

Rob Fisher said:


> Pics of the 3.4ml tank just released!
> View attachment 170270
> View attachment 170271
> 
> _Last steps before 3.4ml kit is released.
> 
> It will include:
> - one chimney extension tube with inner hole D=3.0mm
> - one chimney extension tube with inner hole D=4.0mm
> - one higher borosilicate glass tank
> - retail price 19.84 euros
> 
> Details remaining for the lab guys plus packaging after that. Hopefully it’s a matter of one week, perhaps a bit more or anything close to that.
> 
> So time for a first glance Seems to me 0.6cm is not much of a height increase.
> (Total height of 3.4ml version 45.0mm)_



I agree it not much taller and the pics with the two Pico Mods gives me the perspective of how it will look. 

Let us know when it’s available Rob, will definitely be interested.


----------



## CaliGuy

Rob Fisher said:


> Ying and Yang Stratum V4's today!
> View attachment 170255



These Stratum Mods are epic. Major FOMO for the white one.


----------



## Rob Fisher

CaliGuy said:


> I agree it not much taller and the pics with the two Pico Mods gives me the perspective of how it will look.
> 
> Let us know when it’s available Rob, will definitely be interested.



Will do @CaliGuy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CaliGuy said:


> These Stratum Mods are epic. Major FOMO for the white one.



@CaliGuy I feel your FOMO... it was the very first mod I bought at HoV... As I walked past I stopped and said GIMMIE! But I had to wait a day because there is no selling on the B2B Day...


----------



## CaliGuy

It took a while but I have finally got the Dvarw DL dialed in to the point where I can confidently say, for me it’s as good as the Dvarw MTL making them both the best single coil RTAs I have had the pleasure of using.

Coil: Quad Core Alien 3mm ID
0.28 ohm @ 24w to 32w
eLiquid: Various Fruity w/Ice

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Rob Fisher said:


> @CaliGuy I feel your FOMO... it was the very first mod I bought at HoV... As I walked past I stopped and said GIMMIE! But I had to wait a day because there is no selling on the B2B Day...



It’s so bad I’m prepared to sell all my vape gear except 3x RTAs and the Dani Mini to fund one

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's pretty chilly in Durban today! And keeping me warm vape wise is the SolarStorm/Skyline, Nugget BB with the test version of the Odis Flow V2, Black and White Stratum V4's with Dvarw Dl's on top and then a fresh bottle of Red Pill to fill them all!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

A dream come true mod this.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm a bugger for punishment! Going to test another Pod System! But this one looks so good... just filled the pod now waiting for the coil to saturate!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Treasure maps. My daughter is turning 12 next week. So instead of just giving her the present she needs to follow 7 clues to find it. Ive dyed the paper in black tea. Just need to burn the edges and tear it a bit once dry to make it look authentic. She is going to go looney. She loves stuff like dragons, pirates, burried treasure. Real tomboy. All of it while keeping a 85% average for 4 years despite being a one parent kid. Shes the apple of my eye. I cant be a more proud dad

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 21 | Creative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

What an awesome gift idea! Happy birthday to your little princess!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

After a long day with many 11 year olds at my son's Bday, some chill time with my stack and the greatest pure litchi on ice around, cotton killer though!

(BTW, I MADE THE CAKE) winning!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Room Fogger

Jengz said:


> View attachment 170331
> View attachment 170332
> 
> After a long day with many 11 year olds at my son's Bday, some chill time with my stack and the greatest pure litchi on ice around, cotton killer though!
> 
> (BTW, I MADE THE CAKE) winning!


Best wishes on his birthday and for lots more unforgettable moments in the making. Great cake though. Master baker in our midst.

My two Locust fed me tonight, 2 minute noodles alla students and chicken stir fry , at least it was food. And really good at that.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

SmokeyJoe said:


> Treasure maps. My daughter is turning 12 next week. So instead of just giving her the present she needs to follow 7 clues to find it. Ive dyed the paper in black tea. Just need to burn the edges and tear it a bit once dry to make it look authentic. She is going to go looney. She loves stuff like dragons, pirates, burried treasure. Real tomboy. All of it while keeping a 85% average for 4 years despite being a one parent kid. Shes the apple of my eye. I cant be a more proud dad
> 
> View attachment 170326


Birthday wishes to your daughter, she is a privileged kid having a percent like you meneer. Wishes for Many happy moment going forward and lots of treasure hunts.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

antonherbst said:


> A dream come true mod this.
> View attachment 170296


Ag née, now I’m really having to have to start calling him MENEER in capital letters. But I’m going to get a chance to hold it this week hopefully still. He he he, sorry for ju

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Room Fogger said:


> Ag née, now I’m really having to have to start calling him MENEER in capital letters. But I’m going to get a chance to hold it this week hopefully still. He he he, sorry for ju



Friend will be fine with me. Always welcome to have a vape on it when we meet later this week

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Cor

I see allot of clouds......

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Coud N9ne

My MTL Pocket rocket for an oddly warm day as far as winter goes. This mod is surprisingly tough. Going strong for 2 years now. Lil Dinky also showing some class for its size

Vaping some VK5 on a quad core twisted SS 30 AWG 0.25 ohm

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CaliGuy

Cor said:


> I see allot of clouds......
> View attachment 170351



And they can double up as self defense hand grenades

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor

bust down, Thotiana

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

I must confess - my Skyline has not seen much airtime for a while. Decided to build it this morning and good to enjoy the crispness of icy fruit in there again. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir

New workhorse 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about with my favorite setup right now!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Daniel

after a long day much deserved beer... 
yes yes my Matchy Matcherson game is not on point as the uncle... 

​

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Media blasted?
Close up please.


Rob Fisher said:


> Out and about with my favorite setup right now!
> View attachment 170399
> View attachment 170400


----------



## Rob Fisher

Resistance said:


> Media blasted?
> Close up please.



@Resistance it's a normal Dvarw DL with a real glass tank... not media blasted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

The glass looks blasted with the same type of ensign as the engraving on your other dwarv.



Rob Fisher said:


> @Resistance it's a normal Dvarw DL with a real glass tank... not media blasted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Winter blossoms






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Just because the other Proteas dissapoint.





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

It must be the juice then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Resistance said:


> It must be the juice then.
> View attachment 170428



And the suns reflections!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Amir said:


> New workhorse



Loving the knurled beauty ring, very Matchy Matchy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy

I don’t Drip often these days as I’ve committed to vaping RTAs. Enjoying the change of pace a lot. The Recurve is the first RDA I purchased, still excellent to this day!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's the Minuta Dvarw setup for today!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jengz

Some milkshake to curb the sweet cravings

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz

Nerf war with my boys, taking cover behind cloud. All I have left is my disruptor!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Still testing the soon to be released Odis Flow V2... it's a Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G

Happy squonk Friday everyone!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Morning all






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Coud N9ne

Pulse Friyay. Poochie luuurvs Friyay

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Acidkill

Jengz said:


> View attachment 170547
> 
> Some milkshake to curb the sweet cravings


How is that juice? ive tried the green one, which is pretty awesome..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Acidkill said:


> How is that juice? ive tried the green one, which is pretty awesome..


It's a good rich vanilla shake. Not an adv for me coz I'm not huge on dessert sweet juices but at night it's a good break from the icy fruits. 

It's full and rich in flavour and spot on profile, best vanilla vape I've had

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hein

Minikin 3 for the win today

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cyborg Voyeur and L.RDA!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## antonherbst

Jhb in the background

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Dvarw MTL and Diggie RDA on Friday out and about duties.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## antonherbst

CaliGuy said:


> Dvarw MTL and Diggie RDA on Friday out and about duties.
> 
> View attachment 170717


Amazing setups you have there. Enjoy the vape.


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> Cyborg Voyeur and L.RDA!
> View attachment 170714



Had to decide between that and the cobra.

So i went with the Cobra and glad i got the cobra as mine is epic sexy.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## CaliGuy

antonherbst said:


> Had to decide between that and the cobra.
> 
> So i went with the Cobra and glad i got the cobra as mine is epic sexy.
> 
> View attachment 170723



The black anodized Top & Bottom caps on your HF Squonker are so sexy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

CaliGuy said:


> The black anodized Top & Bottom caps on your HF Squonker are so sexy!



This whole mod is next level sexy. I am picking up some new black accesories for the flave from Hasan on monday then this will be full blacked out and epic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy

It’s going to look even better once it’s all blacked out @antonherbst

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing the BB with Aspire BVC coils.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Trying the Nord coils in the BB. Could this be the rebirth?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Still one of the most versatile pieces I've owned





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Amir

It’s definitely a BB day today. The Nord coils work wonderfully in here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## McGeezy21



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Amir said:


> It’s definitely a BB day today. The Nord coils work wonderfully in here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Your BB looks fantastic, even though I’ve seen it many time before it still looks great with the abalone shell panels and matchy Drip Tip.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G

A little bit of everything and the Dead Rabbit is also back in action

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Juan_G said:


> A little bit of everything and the Dead Rabbit is also back in action
> 
> View attachment 170772



Nothing wrong with a mixed bag of tricks. I usually have 2 to 3 setups on any given day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

CaliGuy said:


> Your BB looks fantastic, even though I’ve seen it many time before it still looks great with the abalone shell panels and matchy Drip Tip.



Thanx man... she really is a stunner and always performs flawlessly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

It’s a good day for some Boba’s Bounty

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Gorgeous BBs @Amir and @Irfaan Ebrahim !

Bobas for the win @BumbleBee !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Saintjie

Not sure how i feel about this setup

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Saintjie said:


> Not sure how i feel about this setup
> View attachment 170780



That looks awesome @Saintjie 
What do you and don’t you like?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saintjie

It feels nice, looks extremely nice tbh. It just dont hit hard enough for me lol, whether i use 25r's or vct5a's. In the o atty x i got a 0.17ohm alien and in the monarch v1 rda i got a 0.20 nano alien.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Saintjie said:


> It feels nice, looks extremely nice tbh. It just dont hit hard enough for me lol, whether i use 25r's or vct5a's. In the o atty x i got a 0.17ohm alien and in the monarch v1 rda i got a 0.20 nano alien.



Ok 
Maybe it’s the internal contacts and voltage drop?
I don’t know but maybe the experts can advise...


----------



## Saintjie

Silver said:


> Ok
> Maybe it’s the internal contacts and voltage drop?
> I don’t know but maybe the experts can advise...


Its the mosfer limelight, @Juan_G mind if i send you a pm, regarding some info on the gloom? Cause i see you have one also lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Purple has a fresh coil, fresh wick and is juiced up and ready for service!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jengz

Beautiful day on the course this morning with some wild life lurking in the background

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

SVA Kimberly and Engraved Dvarw!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today's setup is the Droid/Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Both Stratum V4's operational testing coils from White Collar! Hex Aliens and Aliens.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Daniel

initial impressions this is a typical pod system these days.... but the RBA changes the experience completely... really impressed

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Juan_G



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## clydern

Wish the weather could be as good as this vape






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JurgensSt

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

David vs Goliath
Loving this combo today...
Vapefly Core Dual Coil RTA on the Vaporesso Polar and the Drizzle fit kit by Vaporesso...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V4 LE with Atmizoo Tripod RTA!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

Got some new Nano aliens today. Happy days !





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## X-Calibre786

clydern said:


> Got some new Nano aliens today. Happy days !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


What resistance you running on that setup?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

X-Calibre786 said:


> What resistance you running on that setup?


Hey buddy these Nano aliens are ohming out to about 0.18. perfect for the Zeus X. These are coil fogger Nano aliens if I'm not mistaken

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## clydern

Just a good authentic cola damn..





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Love my hadaly for evening drip sessions. Such glorious flavour

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

All these fancy setups and still the noisy with the drop solo in dual coil mode outshines all DL vaping experiences for me! Such a great vape!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> View attachment 171183
> 
> All these fancy setups and still the noisy with the drop solo in dual coil mode outshines all DL vaping experiences for me! Such a great vape!



@Jengz - that looks great
What's the resistance of the coils?
Is it quite vicious?


----------



## Jengz

Silver said:


> @Jengz - that looks great
> What's the resistance of the coils?
> Is it quite vicious?


Currently running a 0.85ohm build and this is my sweet spot it's vicious enough lol but in all honesty it is 1 of if not the most flavourful vapes I've ever had

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Jengz said:


> View attachment 171183
> 
> All these fancy setups and still the noisy with the drop solo in dual coil mode outshines all DL vaping experiences for me! Such a great vape!



Pic of coils please. I’ve recently been giving the drop tons of attention for its versatility. Had a dual vertical coil in there recently but just couldn’t get the flavor to pop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jengz

Amir said:


> Pic of coils please. I’ve recently been giving the drop tons of attention for its versatility. Had a dual vertical coil in there recently but just couldn’t get the flavor to pop.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Hope this helps bud! Drop the Mad Mango on this build and you're good to go! Let me know if you don't come right, using vandy vape superfine with 2.4mm ID

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Jengz said:


> View attachment 171202
> 
> Hope this helps bud! Drop the Mad Mango on this build and you're good to go! Let me know if you don't come right, using vandy vape superfine with 2.4mm ID



I didn’t get the mad mango yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jengz

Amir said:


> I didn’t get the mad mango yet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Strange! Will call Mr VR today

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

In the hand today are the Hellfire Titan and Black Stratum V4 LE with Dvarw DL's!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hein

Something blingy today, thanks @Vanilla Vape.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Lushen

Hein said:


> Something blingy today, thanks @Vanilla Vape.



That is a real winner @Hein 

Do you use normal 70/30 juice in it, or do you have to go 50/50 with the MTL coil?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hein

Lushen said:


> That is a real winner @Hein
> 
> Do you use normal 70/30 juice in it, or do you have to go 50/50 with the MTL coil?


Thanks bud, no normal juice on the 0,8 coil that's supplied with it, and you'll be amazed with the clouds it produce.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

Working has its perks sometimes





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M.Adhir

This mod has been a daily runner for two years and a bit already.
Used to be all black. Started the stripdown today, to get it to a shiny SS look in due course.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## antonherbst

2 of the 3 daily mods i use mostly. 

Perfect pairs

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

DL and mtl in action!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Jengz said:


> View attachment 171275
> 
> DL and mtl in action!


Send verdict. 
Need to know if it's worth the price before I put my kidneys on OLX.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Juan_G

Happy squonk Friday everyone!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Every time I use my Hellfire Titan I get a real kick out of changing batteries! Best high-end battery door ever! Coupled with the lightweight titanium body, the DNA75C chipset and the comfort factor makes this a real Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Rob Fisher said:


> Every time I use my Hellfire Titan I get a real kick out of changing batteries! Best high-end battery door ever! Coupled with the lightweight titanium body, the DNA75C chipset and the comfort factor makes this a real Chicken Dinner!
> View attachment 171309
> View attachment 171310


Love the look of this mod 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

M.Adhir said:


> Send verdict.
> Need to know if it's worth the price before I put my kidneys on OLX.


Give me a day or 2 but thus far, I don't see the need... For your kidneys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Hard at work.

Blowing some big clouds with a very tasty majestic juice from @Sash

*Majestic Creme *- this is a winner! Love this juice. Tastes just like chocolate biscuits. Can’t believe how authentic it is.

It's nearly weekend and I need a break

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## clydern

Typical day at work






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Jengz

Ready for some spur! My carries for the night! Ah don't you just love vaping! From that tight strong mtl throat hit to that huge cloud of flavour! Such an amazing lifestyle

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

clydern said:


> Typical day at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



nice work @clydern!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Some Turkish coffee n tobacco on the menu





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## CaliGuy

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Some Turkish coffee n tobacco on the menu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk



BB and BB’s little cousin...”Tito”
Definitely a great combo to have while enjoying a good cup of joe.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CaliGuy

Jengz said:


> View attachment 171368
> 
> Ready for some spur! My carries for the night! Ah don't you just love vaping! From that tight strong mtl throat hit to that huge cloud of flavour! Such an amazing lifestyle



Complete opposite ends of the spectrum and yes you are correct, that’s what makes vaping so damn interesting!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

CaliGuy said:


> BB and BB’s little cousin...”Tito”
> Definitely a great combo to have on while enjoying a good cup of joe.


I always njoy a good cuppa especially Turkish or Arabian.. Paired with havannah cherry, havannah nightz as well as havannah gold from the tobacco master himself @Naeemhoosen 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Tai

Not in my hand but I can dream....

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Tai said:


> Not in my hand but I can dream....
> View attachment 171370


Is squonking still a thing

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tai

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Is squonking still a thing
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


I know what you are saying brother, but with a mod like that I recon it could work

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> I always njoy a good cuppa especially Turkish or Arabian.. Paired with havannah cherry, havannah nightz as well as havannah gold from the tobacco master himself @Naeemhoosen
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk



Can’t go wrong with anything Havana!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Is squonking still a thing
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk



Yes it is. Only way that i vape.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Morning work session with *Havana Nightz*

@Naeemhoosen made a winner with this juice !

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Silver said:


> Morning work session with *Havana Nightz*
> 
> @Naeemhoosen made a winner with this juice !


Damn straight.. Best tobacco by far

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about for the weekend with the Stratum V4 White and a Dani Mini with Dvarw DL's!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## antonherbst

Some relax before the house gets crowded this afternoon with family braai

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

the sisters Citadel and Hadeon sitting on my lap, come to papa !

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

vicTor said:


> the sisters Citadel and Hadeon sitting on my lap, come to papa !
> 
> View attachment 171411








Enough said



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz

Some DL on the dotmod and golf earlier this morning... Oooooh and this juice! Something new inbound by @vaperepublicsa and the whole range is superb! Can't wait for the stock to arrive

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## McGeezy21

Perfect Combo, IMO...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tai

Silver said:


> Morning work session with *Havana Nightz*
> 
> @Naeemhoosen made a winner with this juice !


Have not had Havana in a while but have you tried Rodeo @Silver ? Its the one tobacco I always have in rotation. Just awesome

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Tai said:


> Have not had Havana in a while but have you tried Rodeo @Silver ? Its the one tobacco I always have in rotation. Just awesome
> View attachment 171449



Thanks @Tai - I actually havent tried Rodeo - ashamed to admit
I have tried Calamity Jane though from Mr Hardwicks. I do like it

Need to try Rodeo


----------



## Tai

Was not a great fan of Calamity Jane @Silver but Rodeo is on another level

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Prep for the night





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Tai said:


> Was not a great fan of Calamity Jane @Silver but Rodeo is on another level



Thanks @Tai - I need to try it
Where does one get it? Dont see it at Vapers Corner or VK or the Sirs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tai

I diy with one shots from Blck or Vapehyper but premixed are availavle from The Vape Guy @Silver. Please let us know what you think when you give it a go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Tai said:


> I diy with one shots from Blck or Vapehyper but premixed are availavle from The Vape Guy @Silver. Please let us know what you think when you give it a go.



Ok thanks @Tai
I will try pick up a one-shot
Am needing to make an order soon from BLCK for some nicotine and a few other things so will be sure to add Rodeo one shot to it.


----------



## Jp1905



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Is squonking still a thing
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk



definitely

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

vicTor said:


> definitely



Is there anything else 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

My all time favorite juice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jengz

Some delicacies

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nugget BB, FF Panels and Test version of the Flow V2!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

that looks *champ *@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thumper 

Aka Reo Black 

Serving up Blackbird 18mg MTL

Nothing like it for me. Strong throat hit. Perfect flavour. Bliss.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Spongebob

I have made up me mind... You can have all my vape gear, but if you touch me pico/Skyline combo, there will be trouble.....  I still have to find anything that comes close.... 





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

One of my newest acquisitions. It hits like a truck!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matchy Matchy with a new tip that arrived today! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Cobra for the day.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2


----------



## Ruwaid

Silver said:


> Ok thanks @Tai
> I will try pick up a one-shot
> Am needing to make an order soon from BLCK for some nicotine and a few other things so will be sure to add Rodeo one shot to it.


 @Silver be sure to also add a 10ml bottle of Soho from FA to your cart. Straight up at 12%..have a feeling you will enjoy this indeed!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Spongebob said:


> I have made up me mind... You can have all my vape gear, but if you touch me pico/Skyline combo, there will be trouble.....  I still have to find anything that comes close....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


 @Spongebob you using the tiny 3 hole insert? Whats your coil config bud?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tripod's with the 3.4ml extended tanks!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Spongebob

Ruwaid said:


> @Spongebob you using the tiny 3 hole insert? Whats your coil config bud?


8 or 9 wraps of 28 Guage stainless ohming out just on or below 1 ohm 







Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Ruwaid said:


> @Silver be sure to also add a 10ml bottle of Soho from FA to your cart. Straight up at 12%..have a feeling you will enjoy this indeed!



Thanks @Ruwaid
Been meaning to pick up Soho!
Thanks for the reminder

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Winter treats





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## CaliGuy

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 171671



Know I know what the white Siam tip was for - Matchy Matchy.

Interestingly my small bore Siam Tip having a slightly longer 510 connector has solved the wobbly drip tip issue I had with my Tripod RTA which was a bit of a con on a excellent RTA.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

The Juggerknot mini rocks on top of the Aegis Solo!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## CaliGuy

Grand Guru said:


> The Juggerknot mini rocks on top of the Aegis Solo!
> View attachment 171685
> View attachment 171687



And a 510 Drip Tip on the JKM does improve the flavour even more.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

CaliGuy said:


> And a 510 Drip Tip on the JKM does improve the flavour even more.


Totally agreed. That was the first thing I did after I bought the JK!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

MK Mod in my hand and getting ready for a huge PitStop of Dvarw's and Tripods!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not sure this match-matchy quite works... but at least the flavour is awesome!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

One of these is in my hand tonight... testing different coils for a change. Fused Clapton 0.61Ω, Alien 0.19Ω and my normal Nano Alien 0.41Ω

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Love is in the air   .
Topside with Hadeon and some Applebacco diy, it’s been a great evening so far.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## klipdrifter

My Baby

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Nevoks

mouse in my hand

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## CJB85

mc_zamo said:


> ya i couldnt remember the name man, now i remember why !!! dafuq kinda name i that man this is looking like a good purchase for the dot MTL


It is HP Lovecraft's mythical monster...
"
Though invented by Lovecraft in 1928, the name Cthulhu is probably derived from the word _chthonic_, derived from Classical Greek, meaning "subterranean", as apparently suggested by Lovecraft himself at the end of his 1923 tale "The Rats in the Walls".[3]

Lovecraft transcribed the pronunciation of _Cthulhu_ as _Khlûl′-hloo_ and said that "the first syllable pronounced gutturally and very thickly. The _u_ is about like that in _full_; and the first syllable is not unlike _klul_ in sound, hence the _h_ represents the guttural thickness."[4] S. T. Joshi points out, however, that Lovecraft gave several differing pronunciations on different occasions.[5] According to Lovecraft, this is merely the closest that the human vocal apparatus can come to reproducing the syllables of an alien language.[6] Cthulhu has also been spelled in many other ways, including _Tulu_, _Katulu_ and _Kutulu_.[7] The name is often preceded by the epithet_Great_, _Dead_, or _Dread_.

Long after Lovecraft's death, the spelling pronunciation /kəˈθuːluː/[8] became common. Others use the pronunciation _Katulu/Kutulu_ /kəˈtuːluː/.[9]"
From Wikipedia, not sure if I am allowed to paste the link.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Juan_G

Finally got some black panels for the Pulse!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## CJB85



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## CaliGuy

CJB85 said:


> View attachment 171808



That RDA and Redwood looks very familiar

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Rob Fisher said:


> One of these is in my hand tonight... testing different coils for a change. Fused Clapton 0.61Ω, Alien 0.19Ω and my normal Nano Alien 0.41Ω
> View attachment 171730



Rob what is your impression of the Fused Clapton coil you are testing, I quite enjoy a FC coil in the Dvarw DL along with a Framed Staple coil.

Right now I’ve got a Quad Core Alien in the Dvarw DL and enjoying it.

I know your approach is to have a consistent Dvarw experience by using the same coil which is a great way of keeping the vape consistent which is one thing the Dvarw excels at.


----------



## CJB85

CaliGuy said:


> That RDA and Redwood looks very familiar


And a big thank you again!
I hope @GSM500 is done with the next batch, I have like 5ml left!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

CaliGuy said:


> Rob what is your impression of the Fused Clapton coil you are testing, I quite enjoy a FC coil in the Dvarw DL along with a Framed Staple coil.
> 
> Right now I’ve got a Quad Core Alien in the Dvarw DL and enjoying it.
> 
> I know your approach is to have a consistent Dvarw experience by using the same coil which is a great way of keeping the vape consistent which is one thing the Dvarw excels at.



@CaliGuy both the different coils I just tested while nice and different are not for me. The Hex Alien was great but the Fused Clapton and 0.19Ω Alien will be changed out tonight for my standard Nano Alien at 0.4Ω

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## JurgensSt

New juice.
Great espresso Caramel taste






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Rob Fisher said:


> @CaliGuy both the different coils I just tested while nice and different are not for me. The Hex Alien was great but the Fused Clapton and 0.19Ω Alien will be changed out tonight for my standard Nano Alien at 0.4Ω
> 
> View attachment 171816



I have the same spec Alien as your Coil Company ones coming arriving tomorrow. They are from another coil builder which I opted for as they have a slightly lower price point. 

I have also started to play around with custom built Fused Clapton’s, must say they are better in general than the commercially available Clapton wire spools. I find the Fused Claptons work well on certain juice profiles.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

Tripod extended capacity with siam tip thanks to @Rob Fisher. Come to think of it the whole setup is courtesy of Rob! What a legend!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor

mechanised infantry ....

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

vicTor said:


> mechanised infantry ....
> 
> View attachment 171858


Those clear wraps makes very nervous

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Noisy and BF. Small and compact






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Murdered out setup! Stratum V4 LE and coated Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## veecee

New rda. Very lekka!





Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Juan_G

My Pulse got a brother! Still need to sort out the matchy matchy part hehe.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Geldart39

Luxotic pickup from @waja09 
Combo with the vapefly galaxy rdta goes well together. Havana gold juice tasting great

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## CaliGuy

Rob Fisher said:


> Murdered out setup! Stratum V4 LE and coated Dvarw DL!
> View attachment 171910



Very nice indeed Rob, beat it’s the only one in existence today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy

veecee said:


> New rda. Very lekka!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk



Is it the best flavour you have had from a dual coil RDA like all the reviewers are saying?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

CaliGuy said:


> Very nice indeed Rob, beat it’s the only one in existence today.



It sure is... but I know Peter plans to do some full blacks in the not too distant future!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Vaporesso GEN2





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## veecee

CaliGuy said:


> Is it the best flavour you have had from a dual coil RDA like all the reviewers are saying?


Agg, you know reviewers, everything is the greatest if it's the latest. But it is very good. Nice simple design, good flavour, plenty of smooth airflow.

However, putting dual coils in single posts is a bit of a pita. And if you over drip, or over squonk, it will leak.

Similarly, because of the low airflow holes, and the angled airflow ports, any residual vaper left over in atty after a drag flows out downwards towards the mod, and leaves quite a bit of condensation on it.

So it's fair to say that it has a number of positive and negative attributes. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Juggerknot day






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Strawberry Lemonade inside. Awesome ADV!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Spongebob

Grand Guru said:


> Strawberry Lemonade inside. Awesome ADV!
> View attachment 172029


What mod is that buddy 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Spongebob said:


> What mod is that buddy
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


The Wismec sinuous V80. Probably the smallest single 18650 mod!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Acidkill



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

Grand Guru said:


> The Wismec sinuous V80. Probably the smallest single 18650 mod!


That chip looks so similar to a DNA it had me fooled 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CaliGuy

veecee said:


> Agg, you know reviewers, everything is the greatest if it's the latest. But it is very good. Nice simple design, good flavour, plenty of smooth airflow.
> 
> However, putting dual coils in single posts is a bit of a pita. And if you over drip, or over squonk, it will leak.
> 
> Similarly, because of the low airflow holes, and the angled airflow ports, any residual vaper left over in atty after a drag flows out downwards towards the mod, and leaves quite a bit of condensation on it.
> 
> So it's fair to say that it has a number of positive and negative attributes.
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk



That’s why I asked for your opinion versus trusting what reviewers say as truths. Thanks for your input, a lot of good info there but it does sound like a solid dual RDA. I’m not completely sold on the looks, prefer a more traditional styled RDA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Vaporesso GEN2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk



Spill the beans on who already has stock?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Vaporesso GEN2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


Damn finally a mod that has a mode for firing low ohm builds that's not a DNA 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

CaliGuy said:


> Spill the beans on who already has stock?


We'll most probably have it in the next two weeks 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Murdered out setup! Stratum V4 LE and coated Dvarw DL!
> View attachment 171910


Oh my hat!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

If it came in a 5L I would buy 2! Absolutely love this juice in my single coil Attys

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Beethoven



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## jtgrey

The new love of my life.
I just can't get enough of the Profile RDA

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jengz

Reaching my sweets spot with the dotaio, thoughts on the device to follow soon.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> View attachment 172084
> 
> Reaching my sweets spot with the dotaio, thoughts on the device to follow soon.



Looking forward to hear @Jengz 
Looks like a great device

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Silver Dani looks great in that pic @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Silver Dani looks great in that pic @Rob Fisher !



The Dani Mini and Dvarw DL combo are hard to fault as reasonably priced high-end items! All my Dani's other than the one I dropped onto concrete look brand new like the day I took them out of their tin!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Some kunaafa and Turkish coffee.. Paired with tobacco.. This is what dreams are made of









Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

spectacular and colourful @Irfaan Ebrahim

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clean Coil, Fresh wick and fresh juice in the Tripod! Sunday will be Tripod day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Jp1905

Off to Disney on Ice with the kiddo.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

Lovely day in Stellenbosch





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance

Flip/swop out the rda's bro.



Juan_G said:


> My Pulse got a brother! Still need to sort out the matchy matchy part hehe.
> View attachment 171925

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Maybe even the covers.


Resistance said:


> Flip/swop out the rda's bro.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Comrad Juju

DNA go baby!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Tai

Comrad Juju said:


> DNA go baby!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is one of my all time favourite juices bro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapingAccountant



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## KarlDP

@Twisp @HPBotha @Mic Lazzari you guys knocked it out the park with this new Cumulus X with the 0.2 mesh coils. Wow! well done.. flavour and clouds on point..

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha

KarlDP said:


> Wow! well done.. flavour and clouds on point..



glad you are enjoying the Cumulus @KarlDP, I believe the ever humble and immortal wordsmith Keanu said it best:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Birthday combo






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Faheem777



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85

I think I may be done looking for anything else... I ran a Berserker and a Gear for a decent while and these just smashed them in all departments...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

In the hand today is the White Stratum V4 with Dvarw DL and Baby Choo is being very needy!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CJB85

Rob Fisher said:


> In the hand today is the White Stratum V4 with Dvarw DL and Baby Choo is being very needy!
> View attachment 172312
> View attachment 172313


Is Red Pill also the cat's favourite?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

CJB85 said:


> Is Red Pill also the cat's favourite?



Yes Baby Choo likes the Lychee smell!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## McGeezy21

Hits the spot, just right!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CTRiaan

JurgensSt said:


> Birthday combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen


@JurgensSt, how are you finding the Arcless?


----------



## CaliGuy



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver

JurgensSt said:


> Birthday combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen



Super @JurgensSt !


----------



## Silver

CaliGuy said:


> View attachment 172371



That looks great @CaliGuy !
is that a 18500 mod?


----------



## JurgensSt

CTRiaan said:


> @JurgensSt, how are you finding the Arcless?


I am enjoying it. Feels solid in hand and it hit pretty good. 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

CaliGuy said:


> View attachment 172371


Amazing! What mod is this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Silver said:


> That looks great @CaliGuy !
> is that a 18500 mod?



It’s the JD Tech Stingray X 22mm tube mod, supports 18650, 18490 & 18350.

This mod dates back to the 2014/2015 era and is discontinued to my knowledge. Another one of my lucky vape store finds of vape gear that was popular back then.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## CaliGuy

Jengz said:


> Amazing! What mod is this?



JD Tech Stingray X 22mm tube mod.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Today's combo is






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

CaliGuy said:


> It’s the JD Tech Stingray X 22mm tube mod, supports 18650, 18490 & 18350.
> 
> This mod dates back to the 2014/2015 era and is discontinued to my knowledge. Another one of my lucky vape store finds of vape gear that was popular back then.
> 
> View attachment 172380
> 
> 
> View attachment 172381



Gorgeous!
Lovely photos

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor

Early mornin Forum stalking

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JurgensSt

CaliGuy said:


> It’s the JD Tech Stingray X 22mm tube mod, supports 18650, 18490 & 18350.
> 
> This mod dates back to the 2014/2015 era and is discontinued to my knowledge. Another one of my lucky vape store finds of vape gear that was popular back then.
> 
> View attachment 172380
> 
> 
> View attachment 172381



Beautiful mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G

Monark and Peppermint crisp for breakfast

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver

*Reo Silver* this morning
Tobacco MTL

Backdrop is the top level wall banner for VapeCon. Just getting things ready and making sure everything is clean and looking good

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not in my hand right now but was last night!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CaliGuy

Enjoying a quick visit to Durban and breakfast with my Mom at M&B.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## zadiac

You do NOT want to know what's in my hand right now...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today will be a Purple day! Dani Mini Purple, Dvarw DL and new metallic purple tip from Siam Mods!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Grand Guru

I dig ultem! And obviously some roasted caramel latte inside to match the setup!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

The collection. Only 2 missing from the photo is the limelights. 

Squonking and mech is life.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

antonherbst said:


> The collection. Only 2 missing from the photo is the limelights.
> 
> Squonking and mech is life.
> 
> View attachment 172430


Dibs Recoil!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> I dig ultem! And obviously some roasted caramel latte inside to match the setup!
> View attachment 172419



Looks super @Grand Guru !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

A lot

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Coffee check






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru

It's so cold in Bloem, everybody seems to be blowing clouds  but mine are apple flavoured

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor

.....Jolly Roger !

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## VapingAccountant

Daily beater drag... Engine 2 needs that matchy matchy drip tip though... On the VapeCon list!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## CaliGuy

Clouds and Flavour

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

CaliGuy said:


> Clouds and Flavour
> 
> View attachment 172548
> 
> View attachment 172549
> 
> View attachment 172550


You do clouds like that @CaliGuy , pack a bag of snacks, and maybe a sleeping bag, may take a while to find your way out!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Lidayz



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## vicTor

...clean, pure, unadulterated, mechanical bliss

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## veecee

CaliGuy said:


> View attachment 172371


That. Is. Epic! 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Room Fogger said:


> You do clouds like that @CaliGuy , pack a bag of snacks, and maybe a sleeping bag, may take a while to find your way out!



I’m not the biggest dual coil lover although I’m really enjoying this RTA. Pity it’s not something new and basically EOL, glad to have one and it’s a joy to use.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy

vicTor said:


> ...clean, pure, unadulterated, mechanical bliss
> 
> View attachment 172580



I suspect that the Tiny Volcano is being retired for a Tiny Nuclear Reactor

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

CaliGuy said:


> I suspect that the Tiny Volcano is being retired for a Tiny Nuclear Reactor



yes, road tripping soon !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

CaliGuy said:


> I suspect that the Tiny Volcano is being retired for a Tiny Nuclear Reactor


Remind me to bring the recurve for our next coffee, but I think with both of us going we may be evicted. Or hosed down thinking we’re on fire!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## clydern

Always seem to come back to the good old Noisey





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

#nuffsaid





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

Back too my favorite salt nic whilst working 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

CaliGuy said:


> It’s the JD Tech Stingray X 22mm tube mod, supports 18650, 18490 & 18350.
> 
> This mod dates back to the 2014/2015 era and is discontinued to my knowledge. Another one of my lucky vape store finds of vape gear that was popular back then.
> 
> View attachment 172380
> 
> 
> View attachment 172381



 one epic mod


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CTRiaan



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CTRiaan



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JurgensSt

CTRiaan said:


> View attachment 172633


Thoughts of the Arcless? 

Sent from small screen


----------



## JurgensSt

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CTRiaan

JurgensSt said:


> Thoughts of the Arcless?
> 
> Sent from small screen


Love it. Well built, low voltage drop and good constant contact switch.

I just need a black RDA now. Maybe a Goon 25mm.


----------



## JurgensSt

CTRiaan said:


> Love it. Well built, low voltage drop and good constant contact switch.
> 
> I just need a black RDA now. Maybe a Goon 25mm.


Have the Rebirth RDA on mine






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CTRiaan

JurgensSt said:


> Have the Rebirth RDA on mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen


Nice. No leaking? Saw it on special for R200, but I'm worried about the airflow below the coils.


----------



## JurgensSt

CTRiaan said:


> Nice. No leaking? Saw it on special for R200, but I'm worried about the airflow below the coils.


Have to be careful when dripping. But the flavor is worth it 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Some 22mm Mech action to keep me company watching the Rugby.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Strangers Minuta DNA75C and Dvarw DL with Vintage Siam tip and Red Pill inside!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Deon Botes

I have the smok morp and a Kylin m

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Rewicked the *Dvarw DL*

Last wick worked great. This time I wicked it even slightly tighter.

Working superbly

Back on *Prime Fizzapple Ice.* Lovely juice indeed. Has that nice sour twang and some cooling.

Incidentally, 28 Watts is a great setting for a 0.4 ohm coil. Probably very near Skipper @rob fisher’s happy place

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

CaliGuy said:


> View attachment 172371


That's a work of art. Beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Finally got the Dvarw wicking sorted @Silver

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Stingray working like a charm with the Wotofo Serpent RDA on top, at least until my OG Goon 22mm arrives.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

CaliGuy said:


> Finally got the Dvarw wicking sorted @Silver



Thanks @CaliGuy 
It’s been a work in progress for sometime
Been so busy the last few weeks that I’ve benched it more than try redo it
But glad to say the last wick worked very well for a few tankfuls without a problem
And this one is working great too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tai

Comrad Juju said:


> Back too my favorite salt nic whilst working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Comrad Juju - what setup is that bud?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tai

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> #nuffsaid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


@Irfaan Ebrahim - where did you pick this up bud?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

Tai said:


> @Comrad Juju - what setup is that bud?



It’s the Neo go 18350 from 67mods and the DDP evo sub ohm tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tai

Comrad Juju said:


> It’s the Neo go 18350 from 67mods and the DDP evo sub ohm tank
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks awesome, thanks for reply bud

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Geekvape Blitzen Dual Coil RTA on the Rincoe Manto 228w.
nice combo

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today it's time for a 26650! Droid Dvarw Combo!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## NOOB

Newly acquired from me, to me Birthday gift! Topside Dual with the Profile RDA. MAN the airflow on this RDA is something else!! I thought it was all hype, but damn this is super smooth!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Ruan0.30

So ofcourse i have to post my handcheck after being away from Tapatalk for a long time....
Happy to be back.
Still vaping!





Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Ghanim

I need to clean these ladies

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## CTRiaan

Ghanim said:


> I need to clean these ladies
> View attachment 172790


Wow!

Is that the 25 second from right? How does it compare to the OG?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghanim

CTRiaan said:


> Wow!
> 
> Is that the 25 second from right? How does it compare to the OG?


Howsit bro! Initially I thought because it was big, big build was a must. Didn't enjoy it at all. The Runcle, an old dinosaur from plumstead advised me to use simple fused claptons, set the coils at OG height and vape away. 
Absolutely awesome! Flavour is OG, airflow is OG... Just OG'licious

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

A little belated birthday and fathers day present.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

SolarStorm Blue and Dvarw DL today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

@Vaporesso Aurora Play...love it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Still my favourite setup. It ticks all the boxes

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Solar Storm Amboya with Golden Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Coud N9ne

Getting back into fruits.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Faheem777

Today’s lineup..

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Coud N9ne said:


> View attachment 172908
> Getting back into fruits.


Medusa for the win!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Last day of 2 week holiday. Back at work tomorrow, also known as hell

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Amir

Birthday spoils over... time to get back on the grind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fusion Project Aurea with Dvarw DL ready for some Thursday action!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Siouxsie and the banshee....

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 4


----------



## clydern

Finally got a m25 





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

clydern said:


> Finally got a m25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



What’s it like @clydern ?
Wishing you well with it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

Silver said:


> What’s it like @clydern ?
> Wishing you well with it


Seems like a very expensive blitzen if I'm being truly honest. I would have been seriously upset if I paid full market price for it 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Mini Black for tomorrow! Ready to Rock and Roll!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## FacelessVaper

Minikin v2 Kodama

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## clydern

I spoke too soon about this tank and have to admit I'm wrong..I put another build in last night and it's absolutely stunning now





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amy

My new setup. Looks a bit odd but vapes like a droom





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches

Amy said:


> My new setup. Looks a bit odd but vapes like a droom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


what mod is that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amy

lesvaches said:


> what mod is that?


Cthulhu tube mod in shorty mode

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Coud N9ne

Pulse Friday (RDA) woo hoo. Rocking some tobacco custard

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

A cool breezy 42 degrees Celsius outside today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Amir said:


> A cool breezy 42 degrees Celsius outside today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope the aircon is on!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Grand Guru said:


> I hope the aircon is on!



Being Friday it’s weekend here so I’m pretty much in and around the hotel today thankfully 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Almost the weekend!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Safz_b

My only mod

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Juan_G

Early bday celebration in progress!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Nailedit77

Matchy matchy

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FacelessVaper

Sickboy77 said:


> Matchy matchy
> View attachment 173177



How is the Flavor on the Fatality? Hou knkw how flavor compares to the Reload?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

DieBaardBek said:


> How is the Flavor on the Fatality? Hou knkw how flavor compares to the Reload?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great flavour on the fatality, never liked the Reload, flavour was flat...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## klipdrifter



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nice quiet Saturday with Rey and my Stratum Dvarw Combo!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Been a long day! Winter sports day at school watching kiddies playing hockey.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> Been a long day! Winter sports day at school watching kiddies playing hockey.
> View attachment 173215



Looks so good @Grand Guru !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaun2707

Really digging this combo..... ticking the flavour and power delivery boxes.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rewicked the Rose MTL after a long stretch on the previous wick

It’s dedicated to Havana Nightz 

What a great flavour atty for a great juice. Nice and tight MTL on one airhole

Enjoying this atty a lot.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Tai said:


> @Irfaan Ebrahim - where did you pick this up bud?


@tai smok sent us a sample.. Soon to be available at Evolution Vape 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Arra



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FacelessVaper

Minikin V3 with the Reload is my driver today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Mini Red got the call today!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Stunning Dani in a red little number @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About setups for today! Dani Mini's with Dvarw DL's!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reddy_D

Picked up some new juices to try out





Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## jamie



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## mc_zamo

There is just something about the black and gold combo not everyone's cup of tea but I certainly think it's sexy AF!! #reload #dotmtl #noisy #DB

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Safz_b

mc_zamo said:


> There is just something about the black and gold combo not everyone's cup of tea but I certainly think it's sexy AF!! #reload #dotmtl #noisy #DB



Where you get the noisy sleeve from??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Safz_b said:


> Where you get the noisy sleeve from??


I have 1 for u... Will hand over when I see you guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Safz_b

Jengz said:


> I have 1 for u... Will hand over when I see you guys



Thats so cool 
Jzk!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mc_zamo

Safz_b said:


> Where you get the noisy sleeve from??


Hey Dude, i got it a loooong time ago from vape industry when they initially came out

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Geldart39

Hotcig 100 collected from @Throat hit 
Great vape in bypass mode

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## DizZyRaScaL

Reddy_D said:


> Picked up some new juices to try out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk




How is the sweet/sour juice? Been eyeing it out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Today's triple combo






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Reddy_D

DizZyRaScaL said:


> How is the sweet/sour juice? Been eyeing it out!


It's good @DizZyRaScaL. 

Profile changes quite a bit in different atties though. 

In the wasp, I taste a sweet mango orange but on my hadaly, I get more of a sour orange with a hint of mango.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean

With great power comes great clouds!





Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Asterix

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 173420


Nice matchy-matchy! At first glance it looks like R2's holding used cotton!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Cornelius

Mixed up a fresh batch last night. 100ml for carry and 200ml for the fridge. (Re-use of bottles to curb plastic waste) 
Pure vaping Nirvana

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Arra

Still one of the best juices out there!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Just 1 cookie.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tai

MTL goodness...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

CLZ is closing after all this time! Joni will be missed!

CLZ X and Dvarw Combo for tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## GerritVisagie

Rob Fisher said:


> CLZ is closing after all this time! Joni will be missed!
> 
> CLZ X and Dvarw Combo for tomorrow!
> View attachment 173441
> View attachment 173442



Love these mods oom Rob.
Me thinks we need to see them more often. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Tai said:


> MTL goodness...
> View attachment 173440


 @Tai what rta is on the left bud?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tai

Ruwaid said:


> @Tai what rta is on the left bud?


@Ruwaid, its the Chtulhu mini mtl bud. Fantastic little rta but you need to get the 1.6mm single pos block airflow for it to get the best out of it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Coud N9ne

Ooooo shiny new things.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Tai

I love this mod in shorty mode but with a vtc 5a its an absolute beast...


z

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## GerharddP



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## CaliGuy

Coud N9ne said:


> View attachment 173544
> Ooooo shiny new things.



Congrats on the new mod or Goon or Juice. Assuming everything is new

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Taifun Box Mod and Dvarw DL Combo for today!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Coud N9ne

CaliGuy said:


> Congrats on the new mod or Goon or Juice. Assuming everything is new


 Thanks @CaliGuy !!! 
Yeah new setup. Haven’t had a regulated mod since my Predator died on me. So far so good really comfortable vape and the Goon can’t be faulted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy

It’s great!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Safz_b

@CaliGuy what is that between the mod and tank? 
Is it to to stop the tank scratching the mod?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

CaliGuy said:


> It’s great!
> 
> View attachment 173595


One of the greatest combos ever

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Safz_b said:


> @CaliGuy what is that between the mod and tank?
> Is it to to stop the tank scratching the mod?



Yes it’s a 25mm mod guard that I got at Vapers Corner Equestria.

https://vaperscorner.co.za/product/vape-mod-guard/

I’m using it on the Noisy because there is something off with the 510 connectors which doesn’t allow atomizers to sit flush and they wobble slightly.

You can also use 20700/21700 battery insulators to do the same thing, I use the self adhesive insulators from Vapers Corner.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru

The BEAST looks a bit funny with a bubble glass but the extra volume is worth it and the chicolate flavour isalways top notch!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G

Heretic and Deringer with frozen berries for dinner

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz

On that new apple-ade!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Friday will be a Dicodes No 6. day!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy

No need to Drip.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Coud N9ne

CaliGuy said:


> No need to Drip.
> 
> View attachment 173673


 That tube is gawjus man

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85

I think I finally have my happy place... who knew it would be 3 different places!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

CJB85 said:


> View attachment 173675
> View attachment 173676
> View attachment 173677
> I think I finally have my happy place... who knew it would be 3 different places!


Gorgeous setups you got there! Dibs on the Tesla mod anytime you want

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

Grand Guru said:


> Gorgeous setups you got there! Dibs on the Tesla mod anytime you want


Lol, which one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

The one sitting under the dvarw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

Grand Guru said:


> The one sitting under the dvarw


That’s my little punk... was originally paired with a Gunmetal Gear... but the Dvarw is just way to good to worry about matchy match anymore.
I am however open to trading the Tesla for a Dani Mini, I wouldn’t even be picky about the colour!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Phantom Blue and Dvarw DL to slide into the weekend!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Jengz

Loving this juice in my rta's as well! Absolute banger

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

I'm cold today so getting the fire blazing with the help of my pulsar and narda

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## CJB85

Rob Fisher said:


> Friday will be a Dicodes No 6. day!
> View attachment 173642


Mr Fisher, who did the engraving on that Dvarw?
My Dvarw whispered in my ear that it is not feeling quite "Heavy Metal" enough at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CJB85 said:


> Mr Fisher, who did the engraving on that Dvarw?
> My Dvarw whispered in my ear that it is not feeling quite "Heavy Metal" enough at the moment.



@CJB85 all my engraving has been done by Jacques Herbst. I haven't seen him on the forum for a long time but you should be able to contact him on FB at https://www.facebook.com/jacques.herbst.90

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius

Christos said:


> I'm cold today so getting the fire blazing with the help of my pulsar and narda
> View attachment 173682



My favorite setup of yours. 
Remember if you need wood to start the fire, you know where to get.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## clydern

Triple stack anyone






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

clydern said:


> Triple stack anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Are you on patrol tonight with that baton

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CaliGuy

CJB85 said:


> View attachment 173675
> View attachment 173676
> View attachment 173677
> I think I finally have my happy place... who knew it would be 3 different places!



Final happy place, not likely but you do have all the bases covered. Should keep you satisfied for a while no doubt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

clydern said:


> Triple stack anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Does it fit in your purse?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GSM500

CaliGuy said:


> It’s great!
> 
> View attachment 173595


Did your Pico's find out about your new fling?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## clydern

Christos said:


> Are you on patrol tonight with that baton




Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## clydern

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Does it fit in your purse?


It's a man bag !

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CaliGuy

GSM500 said:


> Did your Pico's find out about your new fling?



They are all okay with my polygamous behavior, one big happy family and everyone gets a turn

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CJB85

CaliGuy said:


> Final happy place, not likely but you do have all the bases covered. Should keep you satisfied for a while no doubt.


I hope so, otherwise I will need to start hiding gear from Headquarters!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's going to be a Hellfire Weekend! Titan and Phantoms, all with Dvarw DL's!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Juan_G

OG Goon and Furyan on duty

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Deon Botes

My new baby. Stan mod and profile dripper

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> It's going to be a Hellfire Weekend! Titan and Phantoms, all with Dvarw DL's!
> View attachment 173704



Classy gorgeous @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Deon Botes said:


> View attachment 173707
> My new baby. Stan mod and profile dripper



Nice @Deon Botes 

Stan the Spider-Man


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> It's going to be a Hellfire Weekend! Titan and Phantoms, all with Dvarw DL's!
> View attachment 173704


HELLFIRE Weekend indeed!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz

Well well, what do we have here! 

Thanks to @vaperepublicsa for this awesomeness, 1 of 4 in the range, respecting that they have not revealed flavour profiles as yet so will post as soon as they do! But all I can say is Wow! All we need is summer and the beach! Best handcheck for me this year! Loving these juices! 

Thoughts on them to follow soon! Boom!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G

Squonk & Squonker

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> View attachment 173724
> 
> Well well, what do we have here!
> 
> Thanks to @vaperepublicsa for this awesomeness, 1 of 4 in the range, respecting that they have not revealed flavour profiles as yet so will post as soon as they do! But all I can say is Wow! All we need is summer and the beach! Best handcheck for me this year! Loving these juices!
> 
> Thoughts on them to follow soon! Boom!



Thanks @Jengz , you need to tag @Vape Republic correctly - they have a space between Vape and Republic in their ECIGSSA username. 

Looking forward to hearing more about the juices


----------



## JurgensSt

Early morning hand check







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Safz_b

Jengz said:


> View attachment 173724
> 
> Well well, what do we have here!
> 
> Thanks to @vaperepublicsa for this awesomeness, 1 of 4 in the range, respecting that they have not revealed flavour profiles as yet so will post as soon as they do! But all I can say is Wow! All we need is summer and the beach! Best handcheck for me this year! Loving these juices!
> 
> Thoughts on them to follow soon! Boom!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern

Who says a stacked can't be a everyday vape ....





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

On that new heat from @Vape Republic... 8 ball liquids! Local juice killing the game! Amped for summer

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## clydern

Man this is a power house





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JurgensSt

New mech tube






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Ruan0.30

After a long day i can sit back and enjoy my Grandslam!





Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

This new reworked line is so great geez





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

The Obs Cube found the perfect partner.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## clydern

.





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Comrad Juju

Sunday, time to bring out the multi skull 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## acorn

Morning fuel...





Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Coud N9ne

Mmmmech squonk goodness

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru

My today's companion is delivering an awesome chocolate flavour.
P.S: chocolate is the best antidepressant to combat the Monday morning blues!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Custard in the Zeus
Hawaiian Breeze in the Wismec + Citadel






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Baby Choo keeping an eye on the Hellfire Titan!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G

Some after work relaxation next to the pool

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Blast from the past.
Haven't vaped this juice in a long time





Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

acorn said:


> Morning fuel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk



Love it @acorn !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Silver and Dani Red heading out and about today!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Sauron...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85

Two great MTL atties on duty... Some trusty Pied Piper Redwood in the Kayfun, the Dvarw has my first attempt at MTL Red Pill (mixed from a one shot at 24%, 60/40 and 6mg) going.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## MobiWan

Not in my hand but I bit the bullet and bought two more flavours from the Null Juice line up. Their flavours are top notch!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## MRHarris1

@Paulie this juice is definitely a winner in my books





Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JurgensSt

Mech check afternoon






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## CTRiaan



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jengz

Absolute pure vaping pleasure with these liquids! Loving my DL vaping again!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy

CJB85 said:


> View attachment 174017
> View attachment 174018
> View attachment 174019
> Two great MTL atties on duty... Some trusty Pied Piper Redwood in the Kayfun, the Dvarw has my first attempt at MTL Red Pill (mixed from a one shot at 24%, 60/40 and 6mg) going.



See you have got the Dvarw MTL wicking down to a tee, good teacher...great student

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy

JurgensSt said:


> Mech check afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen



No man Jurgens, you need a better RDA for the Stingray

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt

CaliGuy said:


> No man Jurgens, you need a better RDA for the Stingray



We work with what we have........ 

OR 

Is this where you tell me that the 22mm OG Goon is on its way to me ??

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## CJB85

CaliGuy said:


> See you have got the Dvarw MTL wicking down to a tee, good teacher...great student


Compared to getting the Berserker "just right", the Dvarw is a breeze... Next challenge is to see if I can wick that Kayfun as neatly as you wicked the first one for me!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy

CJB85 said:


> Compared to getting the Berserker "just right", the Dvarw is a breeze... Next challenge is to see if I can wick that Kayfun as neatly as you wicked the first one for me!



KayFun is a doodle. I enjoy wicking my tanks and always aim for neat and perfect - one of life’s few pleasures is a neat wick that vapes like a champ!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Flux and Dani on duty, combo vapes like a champ.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## CJB85

CaliGuy said:


> Flux and Dani on duty, combo vapes like a champ.
> 
> View attachment 174098


If your dog wasn't so big, I may have already tried to run away with that mod of yours!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85

CaliGuy said:


> KayFun is a doodle. I enjoy wicking my tanks and always aim for neat and perfect - one of life’s few pleasures is a neat wick that vapes like a champ!


You have an interesting secret weapon for wicking small decks neatly... I never considered how much easier a needle makes manipulating the cotton, in comparison to the curved tweezers.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## clydern

CaliGuy said:


> Flux and Dani on duty, combo vapes like a champ.
> 
> View attachment 174098


What plants are those in the background 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## veecee

Vape fountain check! Revisiting the drop dead. Still a great little rda. Can over drip without worrying about leaking!






Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy

CJB85 said:


> If your dog wasn't so big, I may have already tried to run away with that mod of yours!



The Chow will bite you if you mess with it’s owner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

CaliGuy said:


> The Chow will bite you if you mess with it’s owner


Always on my best behaviour...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CaliGuy

CJB85 said:


> You have an interesting secret weapon for wicking small decks neatly... I never considered how much easier a needle makes manipulating the cotton, in comparison to the curved tweezers.



A safety pin to be exact, I have wicked so many atty’s with this pin that the nickel plating has been rubbed off.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

The combo for today






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jengz

Yum!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy

clydern said:


> What plants are those in the background
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



Tomatoes if I’m not mistaken

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## veecee

CaliGuy said:


> Flux and Dani on duty, combo vapes like a champ.
> 
> View attachment 174098


And looks great too! 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadz1972

regularvapeguy said:


> DotSquonk + Flave RDA.
> 
> View attachment 132962


Loving the new firing mechanism

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Mini's in full swing this week! They are such awesome mods! Comfortable, Dicodes, resilient and look great all the time!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Obs Engine and Wismec V80. A solid combo!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger

CaliGuy said:


> I safety pin to be exact, I have wicked so many atty’s with this pin that the nickel plating has been rubbed off.
> 
> View attachment 174120


Setting up a coffee break for one on one needle wicking training next week.  I’ll bring the atty and cotton, you bring the expertise please! Advise on needle size and brand, don’t want to arrive and not have the proper equipment.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## CaliGuy

Room Fogger said:


> Setting up a coffee break for one on one needle wicking training next week.  I’ll bring the atty and cotton, you bring the expertise please! Advise on needle size and brand, don’t want to arrive and not have the proper equipment.



Needle wicking, now it has a name. To be honest I only have this one safety pin, tried some others but the don’t feel right. Do note how sharp the point is in this one, it’s all in the point 

If I loose this one I’m stuffed and will have leaking RTAs

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger

CaliGuy said:


> Needle wicking, now it has a name. To be honest I only have this one safety pin, tried some others but the don’t feel right. Do note how sharp the point is in this one, it’s all in the point
> 
> If I loose this one I’m stuffed and will have leaking RTAs


Just my luck that you have the only perfect pin in existence  , will then have to get a variety to try for me, or have yours cloned  .

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Comrad Juju

Some days you just need more power and that extra kick 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver

It may be called Havana Nightz but I find myself vaping it most often in the mornings 

Hard at work on VapeCon

Havana Nightz is glorious. What a juice!

@Naeemhoosen keeping me going on this Thursday morning

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt

Coffee in the mug
Custard in the Zeus X+ NCV2 
Mango Grape in the Wismec+ citadel






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

JurgensSt said:


> Coffee in the mug
> Custard in the Zeus X+ NCV2
> Mango Grape in the Wismec+ citadel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen



Love that early morning light in the background @JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

I am not someone who drinks tea but this juice from @KZOR in the Dvarw DL is crazy yummy and so addictive! I highly recommend it as ADV

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V4 LE White, Dvarw DL, Siam Tower Tip!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## VapingAccountant



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## clydern

Druga with the kensei ontop and the beast lurking in the background






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## GerrieP



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## StephenE

@GerrieP now that is a proper dop.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jamie



Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Jengz

On that Aloevera grape!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Spongebob

A little gift from the minister of finance to me  and i must say i lurv this little guy  a really good vape for the price 

Also in my hand my first ever attempt at DIY and gee whiz  it's actually fantastic 





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Rafique

Freshly wicked dvarw

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

.





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Comrad Juju

Day 2 with the Impi and it’s awesome






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor

Hansel and Gretel

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Amy

Me wee little mod is still going strong





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru

Saturday morning squonking session!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Received it this very morning. My first attempt at POD systems with the Pasito pasito suave suavecito! Great feel in hand and flavour on the stock coil on point.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Daniel

Grand Guru said:


> Received it this very morning. My first attempt at POD systems with the Pasito pasito suave suavecito! Great feel in hand and flavour on the stock coil on point.
> View attachment 174363


you should really try get the RBA puts it on another level flavour wise

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

Grand Guru said:


> Received it this very morning. My first attempt at POD systems with the Pasito pasito suave suavecito! Great feel in hand and flavour on the stock coil on point.
> View attachment 174363


Is that mikevapes I see in the background

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ruan0.30

Cheers boys! 








Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Daniel said:


> you should really try get the RBA puts it on another level flavour wise


1st RBA is on it’s way via snail mail. I’m getting one from Sir Vape cause I can’t wait to build this thing myself


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Daniel

Grand Guru said:


> 1st RBA is on it’s way via snail mail. I’m getting one from Sir Vape cause I can’t wait to build this thing myself


it's a ***** to build (wish they didn't do those stupid side hole posts grrrrr) but if you get it right it's next level for a pod system.....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Purple in my hand for walkies on the beach!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz

Rocking the new heat from @Vape Republic today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny

That work thing getting in the way of what is important, the Dani and Skyline still going strong on this rainy PNG morning.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Taking a trip down memory lane this morning. Taking this out for the first time in about a year. Used to be my ADV while I was in Nigeria 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## CaliGuy

JurgensSt said:


> We work with what we have........
> 
> OR
> 
> Is this where you tell me that the 22mm OG Goon is on its way to me ??



Organize a nice mech tube for a mate and next thing they want to raid your favorite vape gear

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt

CaliGuy said:


> Organize a nice mech tube for a mate and next thing they want to raid your favorite vape gear


Hey can't blame a man for trying 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## clydern

What a good mod






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Still one of the best combo's






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Jansen

Got my Dead Rabbit RTA today from a fellow forum member and it works perfectly with my Teslacigs Poker 218!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

RTA family in operation tonight... Dvarw DL, Tripod, Skyline, and Dvarw DL! All first-class RTA's!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

Nothing! Because bronchitis se ma se...!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mo_MZ

Jansen said:


> Got my Dead Rabbit RTA today from a fellow forum member and it works perfectly with my Teslacigs Poker 218!
> View attachment 174566



That mod looks wicked. Specs..

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Red, Tripod Ice and Weiner Japanese Juice! I'm gonna call it Weiner Japanese till @Rooigevaar does a translation for me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## clydern

.





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Rob Fisher said:


> Dani Red, Tripod Ice and Weiner Japanese Juice! I'm gonna call it Weiner Japanese till @Rooigevaar does a translation for me!
> View attachment 174678


Apple and berries on ice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 174652


What is your opinion of that Solo? 
I have been flirting with the idea of getting one...


----------



## Grand Guru

@CJB85 It's been in my daily rotation for over a month now and I haven't had issues with it. I had the 100W Legend and it was awesome except for the size/weight factor(26650). This one is single 18650 with ths same build quality. It's a winner!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spongebob

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 174652


That 22m siren haunts me..... 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Today's combo





Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Waves by Morning Glory made it into a Dvarw today now that the backup stock has arrived! @Paulie you rock!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Each one is getting some attention

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BoboVA

Now I have the same Armageddon MFG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan_G

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 174644


That is VAPE BIER


----------



## Lefty

Good day folks.... 

my buddy got given a mod and we have no idea what it is.... so what better place to ask than "whats in your hand right now?" really.... please tell me.  Not the best quality pic.. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jansen

Mo_MZ said:


> That mod looks wicked. Specs..



Hey Mo_MZ it is the Teslacigs Poker 218. Here is a link to it: http://www.teslacigs.com/design/poker218kit.html
I have to say after I've been using it for a while now, I really really love it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mo_MZ

Jansen said:


> Hey Mo_MZ it is the Teslacigs Poker 218. Here is a link to it: http://www.teslacigs.com/design/poker218kit.html
> I have to say after I've been using it for a while now, I really really love it!



Stunning thanks bud. Will be looking out for this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Today's combo







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V4, KimBerly, and Dani Mini all with Dvarw DL's... Two with Red Pill and one with Waves!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

My 2nd favourite MTL setup.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## jtgrey

Now I am perfectly sorted out..... Life is good

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Coud N9ne

jtgrey said:


> Now I am perfectly sorted out..... Life is good
> View attachment 174994
> View attachment 174994



Hey man what builds are you running in there? How are you finding the Pulse Duals?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

Coud N9ne said:


> Hey man what builds are you running in there? How are you finding the Pulse Duals?


If I'm not mistaken those are profile rdas. So mesh. Great flavour attys

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CaliGuy

Lefty said:


> Good day folks....
> 
> my buddy got given a mod and we have no idea what it is.... so what better place to ask than "whats in your hand right now?" really.... please tell me.  Not the best quality pic.. Thanks.



Look to me like a old SMOK Mod, a pic of the base and side where the screen is would help better with identification.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jtgrey

Coud N9ne said:


> Hey man what builds are you running in there? How are you finding the Pulse Duals?



Hi @Coud N9ne

@clydern is 100% correct. They are actually both Profile RDA. The mesh coil is a pain to get just right but oh boy the flavour is so good, plus the vape is so smooth. I will be very hard for me to go back to normal coils now, all my other attys just tast dull compared to the mesh coil!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Mini Red and Engraved Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Coud N9ne

jtgrey said:


> Hi @Coud N9ne
> 
> @clydern is 100% correct. They are actually both Profile RDA. The mesh coil is a pain to get just right but oh boy the flavour is so good, plus the vape is so smooth. I will be very hard for me to go back to normal coils now, all my other attys just tast dull compared to the mesh coil!


And the Mods? Been looking around for a dual bat squonk. Reviews look pretty good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asterix

At OR Tambo, seeing my son off to Budapest.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## jtgrey

Coud N9ne said:


> And the Mods? Been looking around for a dual bat squonk. Reviews look pretty good


They are both Vandy Vape Pulse Dual mods. 
The simple reason that i use them is because the battery's and squonk bottle is completely separate from each other. So no need to open the battery compartment when i need access to the bottle. 
Only con for me is that the squonk bottle are not so easy to find and only the original bottle can fit, but you can order them from Vandy Vape if needed.


----------



## KZOR

Tauren One RTA on the Vaporesso Gen.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## clydern

KZOR said:


> Tauren One RTA on the Vaporesso Gen.
> 
> View attachment 175052


When are we seeing a review oom ?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tai

Looks like we both need a refill

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> View attachment 175062



Gorgeous photo @Jengz !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## veecee

Rob Fisher said:


> Dani Mini Red and Engraved Dvarw DL!
> View attachment 175032


I just love your engraved atties. Personalised and unique, yet so classy. Two great big thumbs up! 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## veecee

KZOR said:


> Tauren One RTA on the Vaporesso Gen.
> 
> View attachment 175052


Gorgeous combo. Just wow! 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## veecee

A bit of single flavour testing tonight. Turns out this tfa cigarillo (mild black) is a great base tobacco, and would probably work well in so many recipes.

The other one one the table is Cubano, much more unique and specific to certain types of tobacco recipes.





Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## acorn

Like the durable bunny this is ever ready, never dissapoints.





Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Coud N9ne

jtgrey said:


> They are both Vandy Vape Pulse Dual mods.
> The simple reason that i use them is because the battery's and squonk bottle is completely separate from each other. So no need to open the battery compartment when i need access to the bottle.
> Only con for me is that the squonk bottle are not so easy to find and only the original bottle can fit, but you can order them from Vandy Vape if needed.



Thanks meneer. Appreciate the feedback. Have a Pulse Mech Squonker and absolutely adore it. Work on a farm so it’s nice to have a tough durable workhorse but I like the idea of a ‘going out’ mod that will last most of the day on a set of batteries and not need me to take a bottle of juice everywhere I go. Dripping is cool on my goon but I love my squonkers for the convenience 

Thanks again

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Pasito pod kit with the RBA and some mango on ice. The RBA was surprisingly easy to build for me and the vape is nice and smooth.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches

Smoant Pasito "Pods" with RBA
12mg MTL variation on RuyanY4 
and 12mg MTL The Problem with Tobacco

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## clydern

Really enjoying this lime Slurpee by vapology.






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jamie



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz

jamie said:


> View attachment 175209


How good are these mtl juices! I mix frost with the fresh squeeze!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Stratum Family is all ready to welcome their newest member that should arrive today or tomorrow! The Blast is almost here!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dryad from MMVapors in Greece with Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## BoboVA

Grand Guru said:


> Each one is getting some attention
> View attachment 174783


I like!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Reddy_D

My first DNA mod and I'm really enjoying it





Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Finally.... home bound. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Tank by Scottua - Ready to show the cloud blowing boys and girls at VapeCon that a Baalie can gooi wolke as well! Boom!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Haku Xeta in the Nugget! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Tube day






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Just received my Eleaf Rim!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

The fifth Stratum Mod from Russia arrived today! The new DNA60 Black Blast! I love these small Stratums! So comfortable!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## JurgensSt

Triple combo for a sick day






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Red, Dvarw and new Siam tip with Red Pill inside!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Purple, Dvarw with Waves inside!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Finally got a mod to drive "The Tank" properly! It's nearly time to give the Cloud Blowing competitors at VapeCon a run for their money!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz_sh

clydern said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


how is this juice?

been wanting to try it out but i didnt wana chance it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern

Riaz_sh said:


> how is this juice?
> 
> been wanting to try it out but i didnt wana chance it...


It's absolutely amazing. Only problem is that it comes in 60ml which lasts a day

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz_sh

clydern said:


> It's absolutely amazing. Only problem is that it comes in 60ml which lasts a day
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



i saw it comes in 2 flavours

and the price is not bad at the vape station


----------



## clydern

Riaz_sh said:


> i saw it comes in 2 flavours
> 
> and the price is not bad at the vape station


It's super good.. especially the takaaza. Absolutely accurate to the description

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz_sh

will order it next time... thanks buddy


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Last Night... love this red! Both the wine and the Mod and the tip!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time for out and about!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Nice and smooth vape! Nano RTA is thirsty as hell but the flavour is even better than what you get from the RDA.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

NCV2 combo








Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## SparkySA

Need an upgrade

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## 00Mp03n

Battlestar and Goon 528





Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## clydern

Liquid gold





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## X-Calibre786

Grand Guru said:


> Nice and smooth vape! Nano RTA is thirsty as hell but the flavour is even better than what you get from the RDA.
> View attachment 175551


The wasp looks really good on that nunchaku

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

The BB day!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Solar Storm Ivory and special edition Gold and White Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## clydern

.





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Wasp Nano delivering great flavour and Luxotic always a pleasure to hold in hand!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Safz_b

JurgensSt said:


> Sent from small screen



The blotto goes so well with the DB!
And the reload with the NC!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Christos said:


> View attachment 175747


Have a sugar overdose morning 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Slam!






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Safz_b

NCV slick only other flavor we vaped is milked strawberry and both of them are awesome! 
@Vapington

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fusion Project Aurea Mod with Gold Dvarw operational because the rest are being prepared for VapeCon Baby!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Monday morning hand check! Dani Mini with Engraved Dvarw and Billet Box with Haku Xeta!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Coffee check






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Morning coffee check






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## CaliGuy

I’m feeling rather NIC’sh today!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Amir

Still my favorite set up after all this time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Amir said:


> Still my favorite set up after all this time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE Gorgeous!



Gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BoboVA



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Amir

Is regulated squonking still a thing? I seem to be enjoying these 2 set ups a lot more than I thought I would. The topside paired with a hadaly and the pulse with the citadel. It’s a genuinely pleasant, hassle free vape experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 3


----------



## kyle05

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JurgensSt

Morning coffee check






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## clydern

kyle05 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a gorgeous Stabwood hex 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

.





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

It's Friday!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Amir

Breakfast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Asterix

Getting prepared......

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Left and right hand









Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Asterix said:


> Getting prepared......
> 
> View attachment 176302


Where is your vape?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asterix

Grand Guru said:


> Where is your vape?



Oops, bust! My 3 tanks were air drying, so was “borrowing” my wife’s spare setup at the time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Waine

Puffing away, watching a documentary, the heater on, with soft rain outside.





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Cornelius

Prepping for vapecon

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Cornelius

What a combo

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

Cornelius said:


> Prepping for vapecon
> 
> View attachment 176326


What rdta is that ? You seem.to have plenty

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

And the journey to Vapecon 2019 begins!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## clydern

Nice day in CPT





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

Like I said previously. Liquid gold





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru

With chocolate inside. Pure MTL pleasure!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## GerrieP



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

GerrieP said:


> View attachment 176422
> [/QU
> Got my red GEN last Thursday [Sir Vape] Congrats !good choice .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Revving with the Rincoe on a lazy Sunday afternoon

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

ARYANTO said:


> Revving with the Rincoe on a lazy Sunday afternoon
> View attachment 176448



was good to meet you Sir

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

vicTor said:


> was good to meet you Sir


And you too , it's strange to chat on forum and then meet the person , I guess that is how some great friendships are formed .
Also chatted to @Rainstorm last night .

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

ARYANTO said:


> And you too , it's strange to chat on forum and then meet the person , I guess that is how some great friendships are formed .
> Also chatted to @Rainstorm last night .



was I that scary

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

don't you dare, point that, at me

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## StephenE



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

vicTor said:


> don't you dare, point that, at me
> View attachment 176452


Oneday I'm going to run away with the setup


Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## GSM500

Enjoying this @Rude Rudi and @Oupa

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

JurgensSt said:


> Oneday I'm going to run away with the setup
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen



dislike

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Don't know about the rest of you, but I have a bad case of the post VapeCon blues...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## clydern

When at work always keep the hex protected








Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy

@Vape Republic knocked it out of the park with their 8 Ball Liquids range. Tropical Lychee Ice has taken honors as my new Litchi ADV juice.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Forgot just how good this RTA is in the flavour department. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Safz_b

Spoiled for choice all thanks to VapeCon

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## James Stewart

Is it still cool to squonk?

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Arthster



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing the new Aspire Disposable tank... should hit the shelves in SA within 2 weeks! It's a pretty good vape because it has a built-in Cleito coil! It's a 27mm tank so doesn't fit on the smaller mods. Here are some specs..
*ASPIRE CLEITO SHOT DISPOSABLE SUB-OHM TANK*
The Aspire Cleito Shot Disposable Sub-Ohm tank is a 4.3ml E-Liquid capacity tank, with 0.3 ohm sub-ohm mesh coil and a wattage output range of 35 to 45W. The Cleito Shot features a built-in 0.3 ohm coil head utilizing a mesh coil. The Cleito Shot is also refillable and has a 27mm tank diameter with a threaded top fill system that uses a fully removable upper portion of the tank. The single fill port located at the top is 10mm by 3mm which is perfect for most, if not all e-liquid bottles. The Cleito Shot has five non-adjustable air slots that give the perfect airflow for a smooth direct lung vape. The tank also has a 11mm wide bore 810 drip tip. The entire body of the Aspire Cleito Shot is made of PCTG material, with the exception of the coil head and the 510 contact point. The Aspire Cleito 27mm Disposable Sub-Ohm Tank is a convenient sub-ohm tank for on the go applications, perfect for situations when a conventional sub-ohm tank just wont do.

*Product Specification*

27mm Diameter
40mm Tall

0.3 ohm Built-In Mesh Coil
35 to 45W Recommended Range
Top Fill System
Silicone Fill Port
Threaded Top-Fill

4.3ml Standard Capacity
Non-Adjustable Diamond Airflow Slots
Five Located at the Base

11mm Bore 810 Drip Tip
PCTG Body Construction
Threaded Contact

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Acidkill

Enjoying my white rabbit juice I got at vapecon

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Acidkill

James Stewart said:


> Is it still cool to squonk?
> View attachment 176555


How is that Bar one juice?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another Aspire product I picked up at VapeCon. A good time to test because all my Davrw's need a PitStop! I must say I'm impressed with the Cleito Pro 120! As much air as you want and for my kind of vape I close it off to about a quarter open. The flavour is excellent for a commercial coil! Now I just need a Gold Dani!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## James Stewart

Acidkill said:


> How is that Bar one juice?


Tiz indeed


----------



## Ebzsta7

Cloudy roads up ahead

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

Wicking is trash so I Will stick to top airlfow





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

clydern said:


> Wicking is trash so I Will stick to top airlfow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


If you have issues with wicking, the X is one of the most unforgiving atties out there. That deck floods so easily!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## clydern

Grand Guru said:


> If you have issues with wicking, the X is one of the most unforgiving atties out there. That deck floods so easily!


Funnily enough this is my third Zeus and I always seemed to wick it perfectly

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The very first production Spyder GT has arrived in South Africa! What a beautiful mod! Nicholas Foo has hit it out of the park yet again! Comfortable and beautiful! I am over the moon with it! And it's a one of a kind because it's the only version that will have a Dicodes chipset! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## SparkySA



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

Rob Fisher said:


> The very first production Spyder GT has arrived in South Africa! What a beautiful mod! Nicholas Foo has hit it out of the park yet again! Comfortable and beautiful! I am over the moon with it! And it's a one of a kind because it's the only version that will have a Dicodes chipset! Bazinga!
> View attachment 176675
> View attachment 176676
> View attachment 176677
> View attachment 176678



Faaaapen hells bells that's purdy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

On that Aloe Greatness!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SparkySA

Jengz said:


> View attachment 176702
> 
> On that Aloe Greatness!


Daai 8 balls is moer lekker, ek kon net een try, wens ek kon langer bly

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

What could be better?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SparkySA

JurgensSt said:


> Sent from small screen


Squonk Squonk motha truckers, I haven't been brave enough to do the dripping thing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SparkySA

Arthster said:


> What could be better?
> View attachment 176706


Did all that fit in your right hand..... Duuuuuuddddee

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## X-Calibre786

JurgensSt said:


> Sent from small screen


The drip tip on that Recurve is absolutely gorgeous!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

SparkySA said:


> Did all that fit in your right hand..... Duuuuuuddddee



Beer in the left vape in the right squonk in the pocket...

It's important to not mix them up, taking a lung hit on a can of Stella is Uber poof

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt

X-Calibre786 said:


> The drip tip on that Recurve is absolutely gorgeous!


Tip is from The Vape Guy @BumbleBee 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

SparkySA said:


> Squonk Squonk motha truckers, I haven't been brave enough to do the dripping thing


Use drippers mostly at home


Sent from small screen


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dicodes Hand Check! Spyder GT from Epsilon Mods in Malaysia and the Dani Mini from Dicodes Germany both with Dvarw DL's from Hungary and Siam Tower Tips from Scotland!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

Spending some time squonking today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius

VM for the win

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

JurgensSt said:


> Tip is from The Vape Guy @BumbleBee
> 
> Sent from small screen


Good to see you’re still enjoying that tip

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

JurgensSt said:


> Tip is from The Vape Guy @BumbleBee
> 
> Sent from small screen



Best tip for the Recurve - still have mine 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern

It's a good day out in CPT





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Arthster

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 176889


I Bought the MTL Kit for my dad... I am seriously impressed by both the mod and tank.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Best tip for the Recurve - still have mine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



And here she is







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Xeta from Haku is an awesome bridge for the BB!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## GSM500

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 176889


Best atty ever! (IMHO)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

GSM500 said:


> Best atty ever! (IMHO)


Definitely a winner but not sure if it’s the best. It has definitely joined my MTL army along with the Skyline, Siren 2 (22mm) and the latest one is the Dotmod MTL from which I’m getting a VERY satisfying vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Arthster said:


> I Bought the MTL Kit for my dad... I am seriously impressed by both the mod and tank.


I bought the DL version before the release of the MTL one so I can’t vouch for it. But the mod . The X (18650 version) should be arriving to me this weekend!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

Found a absolute gem






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Arthster

Grand Guru said:


> I bought the DL version before the release of the MTL one so I can’t vouch for it. But the mod . The X (18650 version) should be arriving to me this weekend!


 
Its a really nice little mod, you going to love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern

.





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## GSM500

Grand Guru said:


> Definitely a winner but not sure if it’s the best. It has definitely joined my MTL army along with the Skyline, Siren 2 (22mm) and the latest one is the Dotmod MTL from which I’m getting a VERY satisfying vape


I'll need to give the Dotmod a bash. Agree on the Siren 2, wicked atty too.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Some Mech love today






Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## acorn

Some Reo affection today 





Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

And here it is. The cube X! 5 mm taller but with an external 18650 battery

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Phill

Some Billet Box love today.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## RayDeny

It’s a Mech kinda morning on the island.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Thoroughly enjoying the Vaporesso Gen

With the iJoy Mystique tank and the super tasty Prime Pomcool juice.

Winner winner combo!

Great convenient tank iJoy! I need to buy more of these...
Lovely mod @Vaporesso So comfortable and great battery life so far.
Delicious juice @MADMAX ! Well you would know that because I have reviewed it already. But man, this is good.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Amir

Feel like these 2 were made for each other. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

...mockingbeat

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## jamie



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Wilco

On my way from work...





Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## clydern

Giving dripping another try





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mo_MZ

Amir said:


> Feel like these 2 were made for each other.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That looks dope... What tank is it and your view on flavor?
I've got the same black Gen mod as well but still deciding on a tank to match it with

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

Mo_MZ said:


> That looks dope... What tank is it and your view on flavor?
> I've got the same black Gen mod as well but still deciding on a tank to match it with


That's a reload RTA. Some people will say it's the best dual coil flavour RTA ever made . Very good tank if you like slight restriction 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Mo_MZ

clydern said:


> That's a reload RTA. Some people will say it's the best dual coil flavour RTA ever made . Very good tank if you like slight restriction
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



Cool thanks a mill.. What would you rate it in comparison to the Zeus X? 
I've got that (single coil) on my Vaporreso revenge x and quit impressed. 
But it's blue so doesn't match up on the Gen. Lol I'm just a tad fussy on looks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern

Mo_MZ said:


> Cool thanks a mill.. What would you rate it in comparison to the Zeus X?
> I've got that (single coil) on my Vaporreso revenge x and quit impressed.
> But it's blue so doesn't match up on the Gen. Lol I'm just a tad fussy on looks


Two different ball games in terms of price and in terms of airflow due to the entire zues range being top airlfow and the reload being bottom airlfow. If you love a nice airy but flavourful vape get a m25 and they just so happen to look absolutely gorgeous on the vaperesso gen 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mo_MZ

Awesome @clydern very much helpful... I.ll Def consider the M25

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Halfdaft

Mo_MZ said:


> Awesome @clydern very much helpful... I.ll Def consider the M25



Built both a Reload and a M25 today and they both are very different beasts, though the flavor from both is killer!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## clydern

Still on that liquid gold





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern

Giving this a shot. Won't lie got a little sad when I heard the price but yeah let's try it out






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor

...weapon out and belly in

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today was Dani Red and Dvarw DL and a fishing rod! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Zah007



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Today was Dani Red and Dvarw DL and a fishing rod! Bazinga!
> View attachment 177151
> View attachment 177152
> View attachment 177153
> View attachment 177154
> View attachment 177155



Excellent @Rob Fisher , that looks amazing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

This juice!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

That looks like an interesting juice @Grand Guru - what's it like?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Finally, the Tag is back from its 3-year service! They charge like wounded buffalos!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## clydern

Garage vaping





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Silver said:


> That looks like an interesting juice @Grand Guru - what's it like?


It has a smooth dark chocolate flavour to it... so yummy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Red and Dani Purple going out and about today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Grand Guru said:


> This juice!!!
> View attachment 177224


What mod is that? Its beautiful

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

SmokeyJoe said:


> What mod is that? Its beautiful


It’s the Lost Vape Epetite DNA60.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> Today was Dani Red and Dvarw DL and a fishing rod! Bazinga!
> View attachment 177151
> View attachment 177152
> View attachment 177153
> View attachment 177154
> View attachment 177155


..and where is the fish ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

ARYANTO said:


> ..and where is the fish ?



There were plenty of fish! But I only take pics of Trophy sized fish these days and sadly no trophy fish on that day... but I caught a lot of fish and got "bass thumb" which a bass fisherman loves. Bass have rough sandpaper type teeth and when you hold them your thumb gets sandpapered and when you catch a lot of bass your thumbs looks like it was in the wars... it's uncomfortable but no bass fisherman will ever complain about bass thumb!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius

Lekker!!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Christos

@Andre , we may never have to do a blackbird group buy again!

Nicely done @GSM500 .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> @Andre , we may never have to do a blackbird group buy again!
> 
> Nicely done @GSM500 .
> View attachment 177456


Awesome! Please send a 18mg this way @GSM500!
Check this out @Silver.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Local is lekker






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

I seem to be fond of this colour combination





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Acidkill

Really enjoying this juice!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spyder GT, Dvarw DL, Siam Tip and Baby Choo's night light!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Grand Guru

And finally here it is. Matching the Siren to the perfection  courtesy of @JurgensSt !

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

have to mention this @Grand Guru chap, kindness and generosity for days ! you Sir have set an example for me, thank you

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

It's Friday people







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ARYANTO

The early morning kit with a nice blueberry scone. The Rincoe is 
is my daily runaround and I love it , that's why it looks like it's just back from Syria.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 177689



@Rob Fisher , what’s it like using the fire button on the white mod vs the Dani?
White mod has a nice big fire button
Is it any better to use? (Fire button wise)


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , what’s it like using the fire button on the white mod vs the Dani?
> White mod has a nice big fire button
> Is it any better to use? (Fire button wise)



Hi Ho @Silver it's actually brilliant with the big fire button on the Stratum... but that being said the Dani fire button automatically is in position when you pick it up and it's not an issue.

At the end of the day, my Dani Mini's get more use than all the other mods put together! There is just something about the Dani Mini that really appeals to me and they are reasonably priced too! I think the resilience of the Dani to sweat etc makes it a real winner!

I will be taking mainly my Dani Mini's on the overseas trip... life without a Dani Mini is not worth living!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

IPv2 resurected from the dead. Thing is built like a tank

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Well it's not in my hand but on the table , wow first batt change in 24 hrs , impressive . Rounded off with a nice white while I'm waiting for the peri-peri livers and Portogese rolls = Winner

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ready for Sunday! Fusion Project and Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Christos said:


> @Andre , we may never have to do a blackbird group buy again!
> 
> Nicely done @GSM500 .
> View attachment 177456



I don't know Blackbird, but it must be good. This is up there with the best tobaccos I've had . I have been following this journey for a while now and The Bacco Man (@GSM500) has knocked this one way out of the park. 








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Breakfast...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to head out into the Midlands and forage for food! Going with is Dani Purple and the Fusion Project both with Dvarw DL's on top!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 177689


Major FOMO  @Rob Fisher trying to get a purple - Dicodes Dani Box Mini - Purple 
Do you order direct from Germany or the UK ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

ARYANTO said:


> Major FOMO  @Rob Fisher trying to get a purple - Dicodes Dani Box Mini - Purple
> Do you order direct from Germany or the UK ?



Always direct from Creme de Vape in the UK! They are super efficent!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> Always direct from Creme de Vape in the UK! They are super efficent!


That's where I am at the moment , just need to sort shipping - Royal MAIL ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

ARYANTO said:


> That's where I am at the moment , just need to sort shipping - Royal MAIL ?



NO! Not Royal Mail... if you do that you will wait for months! They have a reasonable DHL option and you get it in days!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Monday MTL setup.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nugget is operational today! Xeta inside! Brilliant setup! Dani Mini's and Davrw's are keeping it company!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Today's combo





Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Hawaiian Breeze!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## clydern

This RTA is ok





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern

clydern said:


> This RTA is ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Update . Cotton taste is gone and **** I'm impressed 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

clydern said:


> Update . Cotton taste is gone and **** I'm impressed
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


That RTA is awesome! Ticks all the boxes for a dual.


----------



## clydern

Grand Guru said:


> That RTA is awesome! Ticks all the boxes for a dual.


I always had a weird worry that the airflow would feel sharp. But it doesn't 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Vapessa



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Cornelius

Something I almost never do. 
Dripping some Blue Berry Jam. Must say it is superb on the Rabbit. Nee a Butcher cap or Golden cap for Matchy Matchy

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## CJB85

I feel like these guys are missing a squonk sibling...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

CJB85 said:


> View attachment 178015
> I feel like these guys are missing a squonk sibling...


Squonker is a must have in collection 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## acorn

Mmmm, Fruity, getting my Nicotine and Caffeine levels into equilibrium...






Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Ruwaid

acorn said:


> Mmmm, Fruity, getting my Nicotine and Caffeine levels into equilibrium...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk


@acorn doesn't that Monster taste like the old Fresca cooldrink they once had!? If you remember this of course lol
Nice setup...is that a 22mm siren?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn

Ruwaid said:


> @acorn doesn't that Monster taste like the old Fresca cooldrink they once had!? If you remember this of course lol
> Nice setup...is that a 22mm siren?


Hi @Ruwaid, now that you mention it, also thought it tasted familiar but could not put my finger on it... Very Nice, and it is the 24mm Siren V2, whishing I could get hold of another one...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid

acorn said:


> Hi @Ruwaid, now that you mention it, also thought it tasted familiar but could not put my finger on it... Very Nice, and it is the 24mm Siren V2, whishing I could get hold of another one...


 I could be wrong because NOTHING tastes like Fresca LOL. @acorn www.thevapeguy.co.za stocks the siren V2 @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## acorn

Ruwaid said:


> I could be wrong because NOTHING tastes like Fresca LOL. @acorn www.thevapeguy.co.za stocks the siren V2 @BumbleBee


Thanks, had a quick look, only the 24mm glass in stock, will keep an eye on the classifieds. 

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Lunchtime menthol MTL vape setup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir

Still my favorite dual coil RTA 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Morning coffee check 






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## clydern

Kali fomo was waaaay too. Much





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Acidkill

Loving vapour mountains juice, keep finding myself buying their juice, great SA product!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Carpe Diem !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## GSM500

Majestic in the Bush!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Hot and windy day in the city of the flowers!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

GSM500 said:


> Majestic in the Bush!
> View attachment 178289



Oh wow, @GSM500 , making us jealous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> Still my favorite dual coil RTA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Which one is that @Amir ?
If I may ask

Is it the Reload?


----------



## Rob Fisher

All the Dani's are packed and ready for the Artic so the Aegis and Disposable is operational tonight!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Which one is that @Amir ?
> If I may ask
> 
> Is it the Reload?



It’s the reload @Silver 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern

Day 2 with this rda. Can confidently say that this is the best rda I have ever owned/tried






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905

@clydern I agree 100%

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Monday morning hand check

Reactions: Like 4 | Creative 1


----------



## clydern

Good times





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Rugby hand check






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CJB85

JurgensSt said:


> Rugby hand check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen


Those Stingrays are just awesome little mods, I had a go on @CaliGuy 's and they are great. Sleek and sophisticated little mods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

CJB85 said:


> Those Stingrays are just awesome little mods, I had a go on @CaliGuy 's and they are great. Sleek and sophisticated little mods.


@CaliGuy arranged this one for me. Lovely little mod. Need to get a SS RDA for it. 

Sent from small screen


----------



## Kylef901

With some Glazed Donuts inside

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

Kylef901 said:


> With some Glazed Donuts inside


Gorgeous mod. The only colour I would get that mod in 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nitro

Kylef901 said:


> With some Glazed Donuts inside



That's like one of the coolest mods I've seen! What make is it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CTRiaan

Nitro said:


> That's like one of the coolest mods I've seen! What make is it?


YiHi SXmini G Class

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kylef901

clydern said:


> Gorgeous mod. The only colour I would get that mod in
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Was lucky to get this colour. Went in to get myself an SL Class and saw this. Had to have it


----------



## Grand Guru

Frosty lychee inside. My brain is freezing!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

pulse & pepsi

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77



Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Jp1905



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Angie



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Vandy Vape Kylin with Melons on the Rincoe Manto 228w. Amazing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## camie



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## kabir499

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## camie

Jp1905 said:


> @clydern I agree 100%
> View attachment 178328


love the pouch

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Vandy vape Kylin V2 on the Ijoy Genie.
Great thank and the mod with it is excellent. Awsome Combo in the making

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Feeling a bit sci-fi'ish tonight

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern

Trying some frosteez tonight








Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor

...a bird in the hand is worth more than two in the bush

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Sunday morning hike with the kiddies

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Ruan0.30

Just cant get enough of this juice...
Sunday Malva Pudding!






Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Ruan0.30 said:


> Just cant get enough of this juice...
> Sunday Malva Pudding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk



Super @Ruan0.30 
Love the matchy matchy on the red Gen
Looks so regal

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ruan0.30

Silver said:


> Super @Ruan0.30
> Love the matchy matchy on the red Gen
> Looks so regal


Lol... Thanks @Silver
I love it so far. 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Safz_b

Anytime is coffee time or tea time or cola or juice or water.... if thats your thing

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Ruwaid

Ruan0.30 said:


> Just cant get enough of this juice...
> Sunday Malva Pudding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


@Ruan0.30 what a winner colour combo...iron man theme FTW!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ruan0.30

Ruwaid said:


> @Ruan0.30 what a winner colour combo...iron man theme FTW!!


Hahaha i didnt even notice... It vapes to good to notice any DC or Marvel people

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## camie

handcheck

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Lovely colours @camie

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Morning coffee check






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

Pretty good for what u get... flavour is decent too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

A very good mod so far.





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruan0.30

Been up at 3am this whole week so far and the only thing that didnt piss me off is this set up.

Even coffee sucks this time of the morning. Lol





Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## clydern

Ruan0.30 said:


> Been up at 3am this whole week so far and the only thing that didnt piss me off is this set up.
> 
> Even coffee sucks this time of the morning. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


What juice you running in there sir

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## clydern

.





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruan0.30

clydern said:


> What juice you running in there sir
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Like always... Jam monster. Love that juice line.
Either rasberry or blueberry. 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

Ruan0.30 said:


> Like always... Jam monster. Love that juice line.
> Either rasberry or blueberry.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


Never really tried it. The peanut butter variant caught my eye but it's a bit pricey for a juice that I can't test first 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruan0.30

clydern said:


> Never really tried it. The peanut butter variant caught my eye but it's a bit pricey for a juice that I can't test first
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Not actually anymore... Check out vape junction... Now 100ml is R290

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

Ruan0.30 said:


> Not actually anymore... Check out vape junction... Now 100ml is R290
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


Need to definitely try it then. Would you say the nic is a bit harsh compared to local juices?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angie



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## CTRiaan

Angie said:


> View attachment 179311


No blue drink?


----------



## RayDeny

Back home and can get back into more then two mods.

first time with the Tripod thanks @MelVape , in the words of a wise reviewer “it’s not sh1t” then the trusty Dani and Skyline, limelight and Skyfall, Vaporesso and something for clouds and the Meh pasito for a go ( busy trying to rebuild the RBA) not great but hope the RBA will help.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## antonherbst

Some power play today. 

reload on noisy with a steeped juice

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## CTRiaan

RayDeny said:


> Back home and can get back into more then two mods.
> 
> first time with the Tripod thanks @MelVape , in the words of a wise reviewer “it’s not sh1t” then the trusty Dani and Skyline, limelight and Skyfall, Vaporesso and something for clouds and the Meh pasito for a go ( busy trying to rebuild the RBA) not great but hope the RBA will help.
> 
> View attachment 179411


Very nice!

How does the Occula compare to something like a Recoil Rebel or OG Goon?


----------



## camie



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Angie

CTRiaan said:


> No blue drink?


Sadly none

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Cosmic Catamel to match the setup.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## GSM500



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## RayDeny

CTRiaan said:


> Very nice!
> 
> How does the Occula compare to something like a Recoil Rebel or OG Goon?


It’s early days but Flavour is better then the OG Goon so far but has not taken the place of my Rebel’s yet. Needs some more builds going through it and a better coil placement.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## clydern

.






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Tonight's squad team!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## antonherbst

Just some of my collection ready for this weekend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Room Fogger

antonherbst said:


> Just some of my collection ready for this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 179566


They are not going to last the day  , too many people wanting to try them. And Noisy in parallel please, or warn me if it is in series next time. Nearly threw my son with it when I tried it yesterday! SCARY PEOPLE, SCARY!, But that’s why it was so dam good! Never had every hair on my body stand up all at once! Wonderful collection though, FOMO is great this side.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger

My companion for the day, review forthcoming.



35 W of DL Bliss!



And it looks better than me in the photo!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## Kylef901



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## clydern

Iced pear today.





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

And some dunked cookie






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

clydern said:


> Iced pear today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



Store bought or DIY iced pear @clydern ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern

Silver said:


> Store bought or DIY iced pear @clydern ?


Store bought sir. It's fresh iced pear. Made by liqkamva vape longue. Has a hint of mango also 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spongebob

Room Fogger said:


> My companion for the day, review forthcoming.
> View attachment 179568
> 
> 
> 35 W of DL Bliss!
> 
> View attachment 179569
> 
> And it looks better than me in the photo!


Which pod system is the top one

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Mesh time






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Tai

What a killer little setup. Hitting the spot with some ripe vapes VCT

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Looks great and compact @Tai 
What atty is that if I may ask?


----------



## JurgensSt

Pasito - RBA build with MTL coils from Crafted Coils and Crackle MTL 12mg

Trinity Alpha - 0.6 ohm coil and Mr Hardwick Supemilk 6 mg

Nord - 1.4 ohm Ceramic coil and The Connoisseur 12 mg from Pied Piper






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Lovely combo @JurgensSt !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

all murdered out, forgot how good this combo is...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tai

Silver said:


> Looks great and compact @Tai
> What atty is that if I may ask?


Hi @Silver, it is the Daywon rda by Mission XV - the guys that made the KRMA. Its single airflow so more restrictive. I love it - amazing for squonking too

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## clydern

Some great juices





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Spongebob said:


> Which pod system is the top one
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


The new Voopoo Vinci. I’m reviewing it and will publish tomorrow night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Aesthetically very pleasant. Could have been better with more rounded angles. Performance below mehh...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru

This one ticks all the boxes.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85

I 


JurgensSt said:


> Pasito - RBA build with MTL coils from Crafted Coils and Crackle MTL 12mg
> 
> Trinity Alpha - 0.6 ohm coil and Mr Hardwick Supemilk 6 mg
> 
> Nord - 1.4 ohm Ceramic coil and The Connoisseur 12 mg from Pied Piper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen


I got some Connoisseur yesterday and running it in a Kayfun Lite 24mm at the moment. It is exceptional, is it not? There may be a brawl between that and my Red Wood later for "favourite tobacco".

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 11


----------



## M.Adhir

We're going to need another hand

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Beautiful morning!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Hein



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## clydern

.





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## 00Mp03n

My 1st POD, and not to shabby 





Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Modyrts

Whats in my hand right now? Okay sure...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Modyrts

clydern said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



Play league of legends

Its better and you know it XD

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Modyrts said:


> Whats in my hand right now? Okay sure...
> View attachment 180059


Stab wood?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hein



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Hein

Grand Guru said:


> Stab wood?


Looks like good quality Pine.....lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## clydern

Modyrts said:


> Play league of legends
> 
> Its better and you know it XD


Never !! xD

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## clydern

New toy !!!





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hein

clydern said:


> New toy !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Bud what mod is that on the left, it looks stunning. Maybe the day you want to sell give me a shout and we can discuss.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

Hein said:


> Bud what mod is that on the left, it looks stunning. Maybe the day you want to sell give me a shout and we can discuss.....


That's the new toy bud. Asmodus x ultroner thor DNA 75c . Stabwood edition

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hein

clydern said:


> That's the new toy bud. Asmodus x ultroner thor DNA 75c . Stabwood edition
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Beautiful man....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern

.





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gringo

The wait is over... Rebel with Jk mini and a dash of Turkish Delight...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Hein

Gringo said:


> The wait is over... Rebel with Jk mini and a dash of Turkish Delight...
> View attachment 180095


Hi bud, where do one buy a mod like this I seriously like it alot.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gringo

Hein said:


> Hi bud, where do one buy a mod like this I seriously like it alot.....


Morning... only available at Rebel Uk. bud. Visit their website... Rebel Mods. Cheers

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gringo

Gringo said:


> Morning... only available at Rebel Uk. bud. Visit their website... Rebel Mods. Cheers


My other one is also DNA 75, but use a 26650... they are really great mods, you will not be disappointed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

Gringo said:


> My other one is also DNA 75, but use a 26650... they are really great mods, you will not be disappointed.
> View attachment 180105


Hey bud how would you say the battery life is on this bad boy ?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gringo

clydern said:


> Hey bud how would you say the battery life is on this bad boy ?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


The 26650 with JK mini build at 0.80, vaping at 30watt .... ( that how i like my vape... ) battery lasts 2 days and i vape the whole day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern

Carry around setup






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hein

Great De Voetpadkloof weekend with the family....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Hein said:


> View attachment 180139
> Great De Voetpadkloof weekend with the family....



That’s great @Hein
I like the message on the bottle ! 
Lol


----------



## Hein

Silver said:


> That’s great @Hein
> I like the message on the bottle !
> Lol


sometimes our men need to "bederf ourselves" ..
Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## clydern

All polished and looking good so that I can vape it at home








Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cruces

Hi all, can anyone recommend a trustworthy online DIY juice merchant?


----------



## clydern

Cruces said:


> Hi all, can anyone recommend a trustworthy online DIY juice merchant?


Hey bud wrong section bud are you looking for concentrates ? If so have a look at blck vapour

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cruces

clydern said:


> Hey bud wrong section bud are you looking for concentrates ? If so have a look at blck vapour
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


cool


----------



## clydern

First time seeing this baby in the sun














Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Back from vacation and time for a fresh mod, fresh wick and fresh bottle of Red Pill direct from the fridge! Spyder GT, Dvarw DL, and Red Pill! Bazinga! Norwegian Troll keeping an eye on things!

Now to catch up on things...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Cruces said:


> Hi all, can anyone recommend a trustworthy online DIY juice merchant?



BLCK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

breaking rocks in the hot sun !

I fought the law and the law won !

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Timwis

The vacuum cleaner

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## clydern

Today is a good day.. lovely weather











Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

RusMod DNA60

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## clydern

Rob Fisher said:


> RusMod DNA60
> View attachment 180262
> View attachment 180263


Wow Uncle rob absolute beauty. Is this new to the collection ?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## CashKat88

My Vape at work for Ninja vaping in the office.... The oh so Pretty Aurora play

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

clydern said:


> Wow Uncle rob absolute beauty. Is this new to the collection ?



It is indeed @clydern! It was on auction and I bid first and no one else bid and Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern

Rob Fisher said:


> It is indeed @clydern! It was on auction and I bid first and no one else bid and Bazinga!


I hope you got it for a absolute steal 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

clydern said:


> I hope you got it for a absolute steal



I got it for slighlty under RRP and it's brand new!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Minuta is the mod of choice for going out tonight! Red Leather case or no case?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CJB85

A family affair!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V4 Black and Engraved Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Trying something different on the RDA front.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## clydern

Had some good juices today





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M.Adhir

We are gathered here today as a family to witness the sacrifice of the Goon. 
He was just 22 at the time he was overcome by the Apocalypse.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 4


----------



## Timwis

Modyrts said:


> Whats in my hand right now? Okay sure...
> View attachment 180059


I have some spare patches that you can put on your patches! love those jeans very 80's!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

SolarStorm testing Cloud 9 Cotton in the Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Hein

Rob Fisher said:


> SolarStorm testing Cloud 9 Cotton in the Dvarw DL!
> View attachment 180385


Winner x10 @uncle Rob

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

M.Adhir said:


> We are gathered here today as a family to witness the sacrifice of the Goon.
> He was just 22 at the time he was overcome by the Apocalypse.
> 
> View attachment 180381


I don't like you anymore! I lost my apoc on a golf cart a year ago, till today it haunts me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## CaliGuy

Gata RTA dialed in and vaping like a champ.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Titan Hex!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Wasp Nano delivers!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Hein

Grand Guru said:


> Wasp Nano delivers!
> View attachment 180440


Beautiful

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Jengz said:


> I don't like you anymore! I lost my apoc on a golf cart a year ago, till today it haunts me



Still trying to figure out how that could happen. 
This is pretty much the only dual coil rda I'd ever bother keeping in daily use.


----------



## M.Adhir

Still my favourite atty for desserts

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

This will be in the hand in the morning when Red Pill has been added! Solar Storm!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Lunchtime MTL break with slurpy apple. At 12W the flavour is there and battery life is for days!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hein

Grand Guru said:


> Lunchtime MTL break with slurpy apple. At 12W the flavour is there and battery life is for days!
> View attachment 180546


This just look so sexy.....loving this setup....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Black all set to handle Friday!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Had to change the setup for Friday because the Dvarw on the Dani Black took a big fall on the boat during rough seas in the North Sea and I didn't realize it is now warped and leaks... so today will be a Droid and Dvarw DL day!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kylef901



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Been a tough long week

End of week Friday afternoon crispness

Flavour on the Skyline is remarkable

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Saturday's choice! MMVapors Thrill DNA60 from Greece and Dvarw DL from Hungary! Ready for the juice to be added in the AM! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Juan_G



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sunday will be an SVA Day! Kimberly and engraved Dvarw DL for the win!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hein

Rob Fisher said:


> Sunday will be an SVA Day! Kimberly and engraved Dvarw DL for the win!
> View attachment 180722


You just know how to match the stuff uncle, what a beaut.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Going Green and Gold for the day. 
Go Bokke!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hein

Leka Sunday with my little one and sand art....lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## NOOB

Quick rewick before the Bokke VS Japan game. Pulse 80W on duty with Question, Topside Dual with Red Pill and freshly chagred batteries, just in case! 












Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## KieranKp

Topside dual with the recurve

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Well, I slept away the weekend... this flu is not cool! But showered and ready to go forage for food tonight so let's go gold! Solar Storm Ivory and Gold plated Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Hein said:


> View attachment 180727
> View attachment 180727
> Leka Sunday with my little one and sand art....lol



Lekker @Hein 
What's the Tickets juice like?
You enjoying it?


----------



## Hein

Silver said:


> Lekker @Hein
> What's the Tickets juice like?
> You enjoying it?


That's one juice I seriously enjoy, not to sweet and it's a all day vape...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Vape Any Wear filter is so awesome for out and about! It works really well! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Edwinbetz

Sigelei Vapsoon Kaos topped with the Kaos 120 filled with my version of DIY 12mg 70VG Papa Smurf.....

............big clouds full of flavor!





Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

MK Mods Manciata DNA75C and Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Edwinbetz

This is my arsenal at work today. Aegis 100w topped with the Moonshot 120 filled with Motley Brew - Brew's Brothers... Aegis Legend Topped with Freemax Fireluke filled with my DIY Frozen Unicorn Vomit... and the Vandy Vape Jackaroo Kit filled with my DIY Apple Strudel.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Rob Fisher said:


> MK Mods Manciata DNA75C and Dvarw DL!
> View attachment 180812
> View attachment 180814
> View attachment 180815
> View attachment 180816


What a piece of art you got there!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rob Fisher said:


> MK Mods Manciata DNA75C and Dvarw DL!



Wow!!! That is one amazing looking piece of art!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Edwinbetz said:


> This is my arsenal at work today. Aegis 100w topped with the Moonshot 120 filled with Motley Brew - Brew's Brothers... Aegis Legend Topped with Freemax Fireluke filled with my DIY Frozen Unicorn Vomit... and the Vandy Vape Jackaroo Kit filled with my DIY Apple Strudel.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


Where did you get the Motley Brew from? Gone very hard to find, the last bottle i saw was a 30ml glass that looked like it was steeped for a few years already (looked almost like cola! )


----------



## Edwinbetz

M.Adhir said:


> Where did you get the Motley Brew from? Gone very hard to find, the last bottle i saw was a 30ml glass that looked like it was steeped for a few years already (looked almost like cola! )


This is the only place I can find it anymore.

https://www.directvapor.com/brew-s-brothers-e-liquid-by-motley-brew-60ml/

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Great juice this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Some Pineapple juice for the warm night






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

FP Aurea and Dvarw DL combo! I love the wood! Stunning!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Phantom!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I absolutely love the Stratum V4 White LE... size and comfort for days! White and gold Dvarw DL on top! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

The old (Vicious Ant) & the new (Majestic Lee-Chi) meeting this morning. Straight up litchi 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## CaliGuy

All day, every day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance

Edwinbetz said:


> This is my arsenal at work today. Aegis 100w topped with the Moonshot 120 filled with Motley Brew - Brew's Brothers... Aegis Legend Topped with Freemax Fireluke filled with my DIY Frozen Unicorn Vomit... and the Vandy Vape Jackaroo Kit filled with my DIY Apple Strudel.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


Where did you get that silicone driptip covers from bro?


----------



## Edwinbetz

Resistance said:


> Where did you get that silicone driptip covers from bro?


https://m.fasttech.com/p/9658931

The ones in this link are white, but if you go into description and search related items it should show other colors.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Still my favourite setup for DL vaping

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Grand Guru said:


> Still my favourite setup for DL vaping
> View attachment 181104



A decent mod, a decent drip tip, and a Dvarw DL... very hard to beat that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CashKat88

They were made for each other











Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Hein

Grand Guru said:


> Still my favourite setup for DL vaping
> View attachment 181104


Love that drip tip

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Epic vape with the rba!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Safz_b



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Faheem777



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Riaz_sh

clydern said:


> Carry around setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk




what coils you got Running in there?

i got a Drop Dead bloody Mess and some fused 27 Boom Coils in Mine

not that happy with the flavour...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern

Riaz_sh said:


> what coils you got Running in there?
> 
> i got a Drop Dead bloody Mess and some fused 27 Boom Coils in Mine
> 
> not that happy with the flavour...


Hey bud. I ran coil forger nano aliens. They came out at 0.2ohms. perfect vape. I must say I'm not a fan of the drop dead. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edwinbetz

Safz_b said:


> View attachment 181140


Looks like you need to stop by a fillin' station! lol

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

We planted the Amaryllis when we moved in nearly 10 years ago and it never flowered here... well guess what popped up!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Steve Claassen

Jengz said:


> View attachment 181117
> 
> Epic vape with the rba!


What device is that Jengz?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Still one of the best flavour RTA's on the planet! Glow in the dark Solar Storm driving the Skyline!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## CashKat88

Steve Claassen said:


> What device is that Jengz?


Its the DotMod AIO mate


----------



## Steve Claassen

CashKat88 said:


> Its the DotMod AIO mate


Shot thabks cashcat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## picautomaton

I have been using this Squonker (Revenant TVL) for a few months and despite the odd design it actually works very well. No leaks, squonks well, ample power and uses a 21700 battery.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Taifun and customised Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

My king of tobacco MTL

*Reo / RM2 *- Reo Black - aka ‘Thumper’

Never disappoints. Rugged, reliable, deep rich flavour, stonking throat hit

Serving up a diluted Blackbird Blend

I love this setup to bits. It actually seldom goes out the house these days in case I lose it. I would be more than devastated if that would happen

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Love this , looking to aquire a blue one at a steal , still yearning for the purple , sigh...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## clydern

ARYANTO said:


> Love this , looking to aquire a blue one at a steal , still yearning for the purple , sigh...
> View attachment 181238


Lol dude. Is that juice actually made by the cigarette manufacturer ? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ARYANTO

clydern said:


> Lol dude. Is that juice actually made by the cigarette manufacturer ?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


A Friend actually gave it to me after a trip to NYC, how does it taste , very smokey tobacco , add a few drops VaBajo and it tastes divine !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern

ARYANTO said:


> A Friend actually gave it to me after a trip to NYC, how does it taste , very smokey tobacco , add a few drops VaBajo and it tastes divine !


Looks interesting bud. I knew I never saw it locally

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## CashKat88

Out and about with the Therion and the JKM 






Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> Love this , looking to aquire a blue one at a steal , still yearning for the purple , sigh...
> View attachment 181238



That looks superb @ARYANTO

Red, Blue, Purple, Green....

so much want.... and they all so nice...

I have the black one and i like it a lot - am keen to get another colour... stalling because of the colour choice.... haha


----------



## Christos

Some 12 mg goodness!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Hein

Some Addiction (Tempestus)...lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

Steve Claassen said:


> What device is that Jengz?


Dotaio bud with the rba deck in, brilliant vape!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Christos said:


> Some 12 mg goodness!
> View attachment 181262


This mod is my all time favorite mod ever ever damn unicorn sun of a gun! Everytime u post a Pic I get sad! So stop it maaaaaaan lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> Dotaio bud with the rba deck in, brilliant vape!



Sounds good @Jengz 
Is it easy to build?
What’s the juice capacity and the battery mah on that if I may ask?


----------



## Rafique

Tonight's companions

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz

Silver said:


> Sounds good @Jengz
> Is it easy to build?
> What’s the juice capacity and the battery mah on that if I may ask?


It's a breeze to build on, only gripe is that the Alan key and grub screws are minuuuuuute, the pod takes 2.7ml but with rba I think it's more like 2.3mls, it takes an 18650 which is a winner BUUUUUUT it will never suit your vaping style, too loose of a draw for that true mtl vape

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Silver said:


> That looks superb @ARYANTO
> 
> Red, Blue, Purple, Green....
> 
> so much want.... and they all so nice...
> 
> I have the black one and i like it a lot - am keen to get another colour... stalling because of the colour choice.... haha


Thanx @Silver , I am getting the blue end Oct and will wait patiently for the rest of the rainbow , you know the story of Rome not build in a day ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Rafique said:


> Tonight's companions
> 
> View attachment 181274


Did you not listen , the MASTER said Dvarw's only goes on Dani's ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JonnoD

Loving my new Gen mod with Crown IV tank

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

.





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

...recast my tale

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## JonnoD

vicTor said:


> ...recast my tale


I see you're a man with good taste in music

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Phantom and Dvarw DL.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

Rob Fisher said:


> Hellfire Phantom and Dvarw DL.
> View attachment 181295


All the bubbling. Is that from the wicking uncle ?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

clydern said:


> All the bubbling. Is that from the wicking uncle ?



Nope @clydern... it was the tail end of a 100ml bottle of Red Pill... squeezed the last of it out along with bubbles... then topped it up with a fresh bottle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Taifun Box Mod and Taifun GT IV!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Edwinbetz

Aegis with Juggernaut .10Ω build 100w filled with DIY Apple Strudel.





Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## clydern

I can honestly say the voopoo is better





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver

Edwinbetz said:


> Aegis with Juggernaut .10Ω build 100w filled with DIY Apple Strudel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk



You have collected so much gear @Edwinbetz , how do you decide what to put in your hand on a daily basis?

Do you have a few setups that you prefer and use more often?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edwinbetz

Silver said:


> You have collected so much gear @Edwinbetz , how do you decide what to put in your hand on a daily basis?
> 
> Do you have a few setups that you prefer and use more often?


Well my job kind if restricts what I use when I'm on the job, due to the environment I work in. I work in a powder coating plant. So I use mods from the GeekVape Aegis line...the only one I don't have is the new Aegis X...and I also use the VandyVape Jackaroo at work. These devices all are waterproof, dustproof, and shock resistant.

Now when at home...that is a different story. I usually have 4-5 different setups going at one time, each with a different flavor. 

Deciding what type and which particular vape....Well I TRY to rotate my setups as much as possible, but sometimes I go through phases and only use a certain type of vape. And yes I do have my favorites which get used more than others, but I try to rotate them as much as possible.



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Edwinbetz said:


> Well my job kind if restricts what I use when I'm on the job, due to the environment I work in. I work in a powder coating plant. So I use mods from the GeekVape Aegis line...the only one I don't have is the new Aegis X...and I also use the VandyVape Jackaroo at work. These devices all are waterproof, dustproof, and shock resistant.
> 
> Now when at home...that is a different story. I usually have 4-5 different setups going at one time, each with a different flavor.
> 
> Deciding what type and which particular vape....Well I TRY to rotate my setups as much as possible, but sometimes I go through phases and only use a certain type of vape. And yes I do have my favorites which get used more than others, but I try to rotate them as much as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk



Lovely!
The words of a true vaping enthusiast!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

My mini-mech-MTL setup. Got both mod and RTA off the Forum. Clone Nemesis 18350 mech mod and an Authentic Cthulu Hustar MTL RTA. This setup is almost as small as a 15ml Chubby Gorilla bottle!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

JonnoD said:


> I see you're a man with good taste in music



HE music !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DysectorZA

Vaporesso GEN with Smok TFV12 Prince RBA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Titan Multiskull and Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

.






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Edwinbetz

Today is DIY test day...I always bring down a mech mod/RDA combo and vape all day on the new flavor before I decide what to do with it. New recipes today are Blue Strawberry V2 and Blue Marshmallows

.





Sorry about the backdrop it was the closest thing I had to bring out the rainbow in the mod...lol
Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DysectorZA

clydern said:


> .
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



How is that Creme de la Creme? Mine is arriving this week and looking forward to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern

DysectorZA said:


> How is that Creme de la Creme? Mine is arriving this week and looking forward to it.


Hey bud. I can't really give a honest review as I only used it in a pod..it's good in the pod. But I can't say how it will be in a rda or RTA. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zah007

Hein said:


> View attachment 180727
> View attachment 180727
> Leka Sunday with my little one and sand art....lol


That apocalypse hmm


----------



## Hein

Zah007 said:


> That apocalypse hmm


One of the 2 authentic ones left that I own, those are like chicken teeth if you don't import yourself.....lol


----------



## Zah007

Hein said:


> One of the 2 authentic ones left that I own, those are like chicken teeth if you don't import yourself.....lol


I’m only missing a blue I have all the colours in 24mm and one ss 25mm , I need blue


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Edwinbetz

Snowwolf 218 with VV Tripple RTA and still on the Frozen Unicorn Vomit (last of the batch I made). Also have my Aegis Legend and VV Jackaroo with me today.





Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos

vicTor said:


> ...recast my tale
> 
> View attachment 181291



Weave my allegorical elegy....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Edwinbetz

Christos said:


> Weave my allegorical elegy....
> View attachment 181450


Nice set of twins!

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum Sub Mariner! First shot with iPhone iOS 13.2 with Deep Fusion camera software.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Mosmo_Omiga

Innokin EQs POD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KarlDP

clydern said:


> I can honestly say the voopoo is better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



Which coil in the Voopoo do you prefer? Tempted to get one as i was not to happy with the RPM40

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

The ever changing Billet box.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## clydern

KarlDP said:


> Which coil in the Voopoo do you prefer? Tempted to get one as i was not to happy with the RPM40


Hey bud. I prefer the DL coil. Hits much harder than the smok 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Phill

Some BB love for tonigt

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Edwinbetz

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 181526


Where do you find mods this beautiful?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DysectorZA

OMG!  The FLAVOUR!!!  Loving this!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Edwinbetz said:


> Where do you find mods this beautiful?



@Edwinbetz I search the planet... this particular one comes from Epsilon Mods in Malaysia!

I have mods from all corners of the earth including, Russia, Malaysia, USA, UK, Greece, Hungary, Philippines, Hong Kong, Japan, Germany, France, Switzerland, Canada and others I can't think of off-hand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Edwinbetz said:


> Where do you find mods this beautiful?



This particular one is the Spyder GT and is not only the first production model the modder made but also a one of a kind because this one has a Dicodes Board and the normal ones only come with a DNA60 board.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

DysectorZA said:


> OMG!  The FLAVOUR!!!  Loving this!!
> 
> View attachment 181527


Hey bud do you know find the Flavour to be subtle ?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grand Guru

Rob Fisher said:


> @Edwinbetz I search the planet... this particular one comes from Epsilon Mods in Malaysia!
> 
> I have mods from all corners of the earth including, Russia, Malaysia, USA, UK, Greece, Hungary, Philippines, Hong Kong, Japan, Germany, France, Switzerland, Canada and others I can't think of off-hand.


That's probably why we're a few people here waiting for that big clearance sale from you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DysectorZA

clydern said:


> Hey bud do you know find the Flavour to be subtle ?



Not at all. I really get a sense of vanilla ice cream. It's a good vanilla flavour, and it's a sweet vape, with a slight hint of ice. Can't wait to dive into the chocolate and strawberry ice cream later.


----------



## clydern

DysectorZA said:


> Not at all. I really get a sense of vanilla ice cream. It's a good vanilla flavour, and it's a sweet vape, with a slight hint of ice. Can't wait to dive into the chocolate and strawberry ice cream later.


I have the chocolate one and It seems a bit subtle to me 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DysectorZA

clydern said:


> I have the chocolate one and It seems a bit subtle to me



Different taste buds I suppose. I'm loving the flavour of this vanilla ice cream. It's definitely made my favourite juices that I will be ordering again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Edwinbetz

Rob Fisher said:


> This particular one is the Spyder GT and is not only the first production model the modder made but also a one of a kind because this one has a Dicodes Board and the normal ones only come with a DNA60 board.
> View attachment 181528
> View attachment 181529


Every mod you post...beautiful! Maybe one day I will be able to own some like that. Right now I am saving for a Raksasa mod. I have been eyeing them up for a while now.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Edwinbetz said:


> Every mod you post...beautiful! Maybe one day I will be able to own some like that. Right now I am saving for a Raksasa mod. I have been eyeing them up for a while now.



They are really beautiful... just not sure how comfortable it will be in the hand.


----------



## Edwinbetz

Rob Fisher said:


> They are really beautiful... just not sure how comfortable it will be in the hand.


More for the art than the functionality of the mod. This purchase would be strictly a show piece.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

2 of today’s 6 in rotation today

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Edwinbetz

Teslacigs Nano120 topped with the Fumytech Vendetta RDA Dripping my own DIY Blue Strawberry v2 6mg 80VG






Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Manto and Zeus with VM'S Classic Cola =

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Edwinbetz

Edwinbetz said:


> Teslacigs Nano120 topped with the Fumytech Vendetta RDA Dripping my own DIY Blue Strawberry v2 6mg 80VG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


Well I just reminded myself why I don't bring my RDAs to work... I was dumping powder into the sieve and the bag had a hole in it. My vape was in my side pocket and my Vendetta RDA got filled with Orange powder. Good thing I always have a spare!





Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85

Hands down the best flavour Atty I have tried...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## DysectorZA

My absolute favourite juice ever - GBOM Marilyn Macaroon Conspiracy - A Touch of Venetian brilliance, light airy toasted almond Macaroon shells filled with a generous helping of raspberry and Apple butter cream.

I cannot get enough of this juice. If you're into desserts, I HIGHLY HIGHLY recommend this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

I'm loving the flavour I'm getting off this little setup.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## Jp1905

Morning hand and fellow forumite check! Cheers @Raindance

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Off to go see a new boat... Stratum Sub Mariner and Dani Purple going with!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Vapefly Core Dual Coil RTA on the Wismec Luxotic NC...
Great Combo 
#mofovapes #mofovapesoldschool #mofovapesgiveaway #vapelyf #vapefly #dualcoiltank #dualcoilrta

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Rob Fisher said:


> Off to go see a new boat... Stratum Sub Mariner and Dani Purple going with!
> View attachment 181740


uncle rob...you still on that Red Pill.
glad to see things are haven't changed all that much since the last time I was online


----------



## Rob Fisher

Martin Narainsamy said:


> uncle rob...you still on that Red Pill.
> glad to see things are haven't changed all that much since the last time I was online



Long-time no chat @Martin Narainsamy! And sure it's still Red Pill for me... and happy days I tested a boat today and bought it! Should be with me next week! Back on the water yeah!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Rob Fisher said:


> Long-time no chat @Martin Narainsamy! And sure it's still Red Pill for me... and happy days I tested a boat today and bought it! Should be with me next week! Back on the water yeah!
> View attachment 181777


That boat looks awesome. if you fishing, all the best Uncle Rob.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fresh Wick, clean coil, fresh juice... Dvarw ready to go onto Dani Mini Red for the day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Baby Choo approves of today's setup!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Out on the spruit today with my boys, perfect companion and this juice is just incredible for the summer

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Green and Gold setup today in honour of the best rugby team in the world! Springboks!  You did us proud!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO

Enough to make @Hooked proud , flav of the day !

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Enough to make @Hooked proud , flav of the day !
> View attachment 181851



So glad you're enjoying it @ARYANTO!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Boxxer V2 and Flow V2

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Long-time no chat @Martin Narainsamy! And sure it's still Red Pill for me... and happy days I tested a boat today and bought it! Should be with me next week! Back on the water yeah!
> View attachment 181777



Oh wow @Rob Fisher 
Congrats
Wishing you well with the boat!!!
You missed it since you got rid of the old one
I am sure you are going to love being back on the water
One day I hope to come fishing with you - but you will have to teach me - maybe I can just keep your mods going and filled.... haha


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Oh wow @Rob Fisher
> Congrats
> Wishing you well with the boat!!!
> You missed it since you got rid of the old one
> I am sure you are going to love being back on the water
> One day I hope to come fishing with you - but you will have to teach me - maybe I can just keep your mods going and filled.... haha



Pull in anytime Hi Ho @Silver!


----------



## Kylef901

Showing the goon and profile some love this morning

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Undeniably one of the best single coil RTAs out there!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## camie



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Putting the blue Gen through it's paces with Riot Squad bubblegum grenade - shweet!
@camie ,See we both on the M25's today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Found the bottom of the rabbit hole! Perfect mod.
Perfect juice.
.... and by the way... the rabbit is dead.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Twisp Nimbus AIO.
Damn its been a while. I forgot just how good and flavorful this device is.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Zer0_C00L

Nostalgia indeed!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt

@KZOR job well done on the juice





Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Today I discovered this gadget will set off the office smoke detectors and fire alarms
And that more than half the office doesn't know the fire evacuation drill ⚠

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## CashKat88

M.Adhir said:


> Today I discovered this gadget will set off the office smoke detectors and fire alarms
> And that more than half the office doesn't know the fire evacuation drill ⚠
> 
> View attachment 182161



Hey bud, where did u get that cover for your Therion? i really need one


----------



## CashKat88

My Daily Bread

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85

@Rob Fisher this one is for you and your “re-wick daily” mantra... this is 10 days into some Pied Piper goodness from @GSM500... it did however get re-wicked yesterday.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CJB85 said:


> View attachment 182281
> View attachment 182282
> @Rob Fisher this one is for you and your “re-wick daily” mantra... this is 10 days into some Pied Piper goodness from @GSM500... it did however get re-wicked yesterday.



OMG!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

CJB85 said:


> @Rob Fisher this one is for you and your “re-wick daily” mantra... this is 10 days into some Pied Piper goodness from @GSM500... it did however get re-wicked yesterday.



Ouch . I rewick and clean my coils every second day - I vape Pied Piper Arabian Nights & The Connoisseur most of the time. I'll never make it to 10 days. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Ouch . I rewick and clean my coils every second day - I vape Pied Piper Arabian Nights & The Connoisseur most of the time. I'll never make it to 10 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I re-wick other setups and juices more often (this was almost 60ml of connoisseur), but with the MTL tobaccos, I don't mind going until I notice a degradation in flavour. The tobaccos often just get richer after 5 days or so. I agree that it looks quite gnarly though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hein

CJB85 said:


> View attachment 182281
> View attachment 182282
> @Rob Fisher this one is for you and your “re-wick daily” mantra... this is 10 days into some Pied Piper goodness from @GSM500... it did however get re-wicked yesterday.


Could've run atleast 3 days or so.....lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

Hein said:


> Could've run atleast 3 days or so.....lol


I'm saying about another week. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Strawberry Lemonade in MTL mode is an ADV of choice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edwinbetz

just got the K5.2 rta in today. vapes like a dream!












Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

MTL goodness on a Saturday afternoon

Reo Black serving up a diluted Blackbird Blend. Just perfect

Been a bit scarce on the forum the past week or two. Work been excruciatingly busy. But hopefully things will calm down fairly soon...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Weekend set up is the EON. Dvarw DL ready for juice! OMG the EON made from a hundred-year-old bowling ball is one unique and beautiful Mod!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Weekend set up is the EON. Dvarw DL ready for juice! OMG the EON made from a hundred-year-old bowling ball is one unique and beautiful Mod!
> View attachment 182432
> View attachment 182433
> View attachment 182434
> View attachment 182435



Wow, @Rob Fisher , that’s amazing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## clydern

Looking forward to the Vinci x and RBA. This is the first time. I haven't been tempted to buy another mod or anything(well besides the Vinci x ) .My bank account is starting to like me again





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Recurve combo giving me company tonight with some Question Mark inside.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## GSM500

Tobacco bliss

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Monday is EON from Northern Dreampipe Mods day!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny

Rob Fisher said:


> Monday is EON from Northern Dreampipe Mods day!
> View attachment 182544
> View attachment 182545




Out of all your mods there is something awfully special about this one.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Daniel

Daily banger these days ...... been a while ....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Edwinbetz

Vandy Vape Jackaroo with DIY Cinnamon Roll 6mg





Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500

MTL Vape Mail

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Wobbelzzzz



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

It rained in Bloem yesterday. Never looked at a water puddle with so much relief! BB day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88

This setup is Beauty and the Beast

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Quano

JurgensSt said:


> Sent from small screen


Killer setup 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## camie



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Edwinbetz

Jackaroo and Aegis Legend with DIY Apple Strudel and DIY Blue Strawberry.






Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

... a lot hinging on today and tomorrow, this keeping me sane !

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## CashKat88

vicTor said:


> ... a lot hinging on today and tomorrow, this keeping me sane !
> 
> View attachment 182753


That's a really nice small mod 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

For the left hand today,

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905

vicTor said:


> ... a lot hinging on today and tomorrow, this keeping me sane !
> 
> View attachment 182753


TANIK?

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger

For the right hand,

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## clydern

Room Fogger said:


> For the right hand,
> View attachment 182757


What ? Hoooowwwwwwwwwww?!??! I need this 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

clydern said:


> What ? Hoooowwwwwwwwwww?!??! I need this
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Review pending, keep your eyes peeled early next week

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern

Room Fogger said:


> Review pending, keep your eyes peeled early next week


Will that review unit maybe be for sale 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

Room Fogger said:


> Review pending, keep your eyes peeled early next week


I heard they didn't send a rba with the review unit. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

clydern said:


> I heard they didn't send a rba with the review unit.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


If it’s like it’s smaller sister, then a big no on the selling part unfortunately, I don’t think the rba is ready yet, but hoping to get my hands on it when it releases for testing and also to just build, so cost effective and customizable.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern

Room Fogger said:


> If it’s like it’s smaller sister, then a big no on the selling part unfortunately, I don’t think the rba is ready yet, but hoping to get my hands on it when it releases for testing and also to just build, so cost effective and customizable.


The asking to sell was just a test to see how much you like it. So I'm definitely getting one now 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kabir499

OG 





Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's time to christen the Blue Dragon Voyeur with Skyfall!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Comrad Juju

Loving the EUC coils 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Solar Storm Ivory and Gold plated Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Red with the new Integra RTA from Greece!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Friday afternoon 

Sketching Billet Box goodness

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

MTL at it's best!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

Back to basics and loving it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pulled out the Fury Woodworks Mattis DNA60 because it hasn't been used in ages due to the 22mm Atty limit... but the new Integra is 22mm so Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Perfection!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Dutchman

Sunday company at work



Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

I'm having a fun day studying grade 6 History with my son, yes, I am being sarcastic

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Decided to five the Zeus Single another chance after a few months of retirement.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Setups ready for Monday! Stratum V4 and Snow Wolf Mini Gold with Dvarw DL's!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

A handful of goodness for a Monday.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Italian Class meets Greek Class! Strangers Mod Minuta with Integra!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

liking this little setup....

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JurgensSt

Have a Super day people






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About today with the Stratum's! V4 and Sub Mariner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Lunch at heavenly Coffees in centurion.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hand engraved Billet Box came out to play for the weekend! Inside we have a Boxxer V2! Integrated dip tip by Tripple C!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

MK Manciata weekend!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## NOOB

Breakfast of champions - Nespresso and Red Pill 





Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

MTL car wash action






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

The twins are keeping me company today , The Blotto is steaming it up on the blue.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

the three "mech - xicans" !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> The twins are keeping me company today , The Blotto is steaming it up on the blue.
> View attachment 183616



Lovely @ARYANTO 
Beautiful colours

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

White is the way and the Light!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

An UK Invasion today 


and do not dare laugh at my pink gin and cranberry.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Picked up the Kali V2 today






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff(TM) Dragon

Just recently got 2 Billet Boxes, so decided to start making them some jackets. BB with Exocet and DIY juice

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Ruan0.30

Early morning sexiness!





Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Billet Box with Flow V2, Stratum Sub Mariner with Integra, Stratum V4 with Dvarw DL, and Billet Box with Boxxer V2. I don't know which one to vape first!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## 00Mp03n

Rob Fisher said:


> Billet Box with Flow V2, Stratum Sub Mariner with Integra, Stratum V4 with Dvarw DL, and Billet Box with Boxxer V2. I don't know which one to vape first!
> View attachment 183873


Danm those look good

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Silver and Dani Purple both with Dvarw DL's are ready for a days fishing tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Rewicked the Skyline yesterday

Flavour is just gorgeous for me on this tank. Crisp, clear and so pure. Lovely.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Titan Hex and Integra RTA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Titan Hex and Integra RTA
> View attachment 184338



That looks very regal @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The girls got into the Xmas spirit this weekend! Strangers Mod Minuta with Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Willi

Throughout the year I’ve kept some juices aside to steep for December. Some longer than others but this one was the first to be popped. After not having a chance to drip in a whole, seems like the perfect way to start 

amazing juice

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JurgensSt

Mtl action while I'm waiting for the fish to bite






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Comrad Juju

RPG ready for action 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

...heavy shield down

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Titan Hex, Tripod RTA with Steamtuners uplift and Siam Mods Drip Tip!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Wicks like a champion and vapes like a dream and the Cube is just awesome in hand!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw Army!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88

Rob Fisher said:


> Dvarw Army!
> View attachment 184538


Beautiful, wish i had just one Dwarv, nevermind an army 
1 Day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willi

Rocking the billet today 
Funny enough I prefer my rtas

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz

Testing this juice and its quite satisfying, not a cream soda vape kinda guy but this ain't bad. 

Running a Fisher alien in the aio and once again @Rob Fisher knows the best when it comes to vaping! Wish I had his budget as much as I feel we have similar tastes... Of course @Vape Republic tropical pineapple 6mg in the dot aio and its superb!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

After a couple days of fishing it time to give me mech and Kali some TLC






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Loadshedding handchecks anyone 
Even if an apocalypse is coming, this one won't let you down

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## CashKat88

M.Adhir said:


> Loadshedding handchecks anyone
> Even if an apocalypse is coming, this one won't let you down
> View attachment 184649


And if you running out of battery on your phone you can use the paranormal in powerbank mode too, loadshedding hack #2

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Noisy Cricket and Dvarw DL. My guess is the battery life should be rather good!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Willi

Sea, billet and some magic from Zeki

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

CJB85 said:


> View attachment 182281
> View attachment 182282
> @Rob Fisher this one is for you and your “re-wick daily” mantra... this is 10 days into some Pied Piper goodness from @GSM500... it did however get re-wicked yesterday.


That coil has more carbon on it than eskom

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

SmokeyJoe said:


> That coil has more carbon on it than eskom


Because Eskom keeps the coal wet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Noisy Cricket and Dvarw DL. My guess is the battery life should be rather good!
> View attachment 184678


And the mod so far??? 
Is it working for you?


----------



## Silver

After a pretty rough week I am bushed

Refilled ‘thumper’ for some strong MTL tooting. Just lovely

Hope we don’t get too many load sheddings this weekend but I think we will.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Trying to multi task!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Got my first Dvarw today






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spyder GT with Vapor Giant 2S RTA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hazard

Bonza Mod with the DropDead RDA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz

The weekend lineup

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

`][` [[]] [[]] [[_

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Billet Box with Odis Flow V2 and new Transparent Friendly Flipper Boro tank and Milky Panels!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

Acrylic boro, Super!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Flow V2, Vapor Giant Kronos 2S and Integra. Billet Box, Spyder GT and Stratum Sub Mariner.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum Sub Mariner with Kronos 2S with Steam Tuner Uplift tank!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Stratum Sub Mariner with Kronos 2S with Steam Tuner Uplift tank!
> View attachment 184920



So elegant @Rob Fisher! Nice clean lines.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dual Stratum V4's! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Willi

Tiny mod super tiny and big beer

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## CashKat88

Dual coil goodness

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Willi said:


> View attachment 185025
> Tiny mod super tiny and big beer



Dvarw DL, Dani and Stella! Winners all the way! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Load shedding refill coming up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willi

Rob Fisher said:


> Dvarw DL, Dani and Stella! Winners all the way! Bazinga!
> View attachment 185030


One of the best recent decisions I’ve made.
Shall second the Bazinga !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Northern Dreampipe EON Mod. Made from a 100-year-old bowling ball and hand-crafted for me. The mod is perfection.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> The Northern Dreampipe EON Mod. Made from a 100-year-old bowling ball and hand-crafted for me. The mod is perfection.
> View attachment 185032
> View attachment 185033





Rob Fisher said:


> The Northern Dreampipe EON Mod. Made from a 100-year-old bowling ball and hand-crafted for me. The mod is perfection.
> View attachment 185032
> View attachment 185033



Did you not have a shot blasted Dvarw?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Resistance said:


> Did you not have a shot blasted Dvarw?



@Resistance I do indeed have a shot blasted DVarw but sadly it was done for the plastic tank and not the glass one. So it doesn't get much use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> @Resistance I do indeed have a shot blasted DVarw but sadly it was done for the plastic tank and not the glass one. So it doesn't get much use.



I was thinking the shot blasted would match the brushed SS on the mod but then I saw the Dvarw matches the button

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> I was thinking the shot blasted would match the brushed SS on the mod but then I saw the Dvarw matches the button


Either way the mod is Awesome.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

New MTL combo







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Delro DNA75c with Boxxer V2

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Jengz

Pulled out the old monark... Loved this device way back when.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Delro DNA75c with Boxxer V2
> View attachment 185077
> View attachment 185078



So much love for this set up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> So much love for this set up



The battery life could be better... it does last two and a half boro's with the Boxxer V2 at 30 watts on a 0,4Ω Alien and it does recharge really fast... but I'm not a fan of Lipo Mods... also the edges are a little sharp for someone who holds their mod in the hand all the time. It's also a little plastic but I have some Juma enhancements on the way... so we'll see how I feel once they are installed!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> The battery life could be better... it does last two and a half boro's with the Boxxer V2 at 30 watts on a 0,4Ω Alien and it does recharge really fast... but I'm not a fan of Lipo Mods... also the edges are a little sharp for someone who holds their mod in the hand all the time. It's also a little plastic but I have some Juma enhancements on the way... so we'll see how I feel once they are installed!



I wonder why I always thought that it was a removable 18650 battery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> I wonder why I always thought that it was a removable 18650 battery.



That would have been a win!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani's going out to dinner! Sorry about the red blob.. top-secret test atty! Vape Any Wear Ninja Vape device going with!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Timesvape combo






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Neal

Must be Timesvape Thursday...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

The Vinci X with a stock coil is really impressive! 2 RBA sections and 2 spare pods on the way!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Neal said:


> Must be Timesvape Thursday...
> 
> View attachment 185182


I need a Keen to complete my collection 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hazard

JurgensSt said:


> I need a Keen to complete my collection
> 
> Sent from small screen


And all I’m looking for is a Dreamer.


----------



## Neal

JurgensSt said:


> I need a Keen to complete my collection
> 
> Sent from small screen


Mate, they are excellent mechs, but if you like low builds (anything below approx 0.2) button can get bit hot on stainless version.


----------



## JurgensSt

Neal said:


> Mate, they are excellent mechs, but if you like low builds (anything below approx 0.2) button can get bit hot on stainless version.


Dreamer the same. Recurve has a 0.09 build in and its not to happy with it. Gets very hot fast

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

_... "everything counts, in large amounts"


_

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff(TM) Dragon

All the small ones at work today .....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hazard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Loving the dvarw MTL. Gets even better with the glass tank upgrade!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Purple, Dvarw DL with a Vinces Tip!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Dani Purple, Dvarw DL with a Vinces Tip!
> View attachment 185262


It’s dvarw and Dani day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## CashKat88

Saturday with my trusty Armour Pro and Gata in MTL mode






Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Tai

Flavour town. Some diy Alphonso yoghurt on ice in the Tripod and dripping Nutty crunch cookie on the Daywon. This juice is something special

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Bar One in MTL throughout the day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Spongebob

Got my gold MTL DOT from the Sirs and I only have one gripe  man the drip tip is tiny....  Even if it was just a little bit longer it would still have been better it's like trying to smoke Vogue 120's back in the day  to scared to draw to hard in case it breaks 





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## CashKat88

Spongebob said:


> Got my gold MTL DOT from the Sirs and I only have one gripe  man the drip tip is tiny....  Even if it was just a little bit longer it would still have been better it's like trying to smoke Vogue 120's back in the day  to scared to draw to hard in case it breaks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


I completely agree with you, I even contacted dotmod to ask if they are working on another drip tip that we could buy and they kinda just said there might be something in the future with no indication of when, so I sold my DotMTL not too long after, did enjoy it but that drip tip just ruined it for me 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Spongebob

CashKat88 said:


> I completely agree with you, I even contacted dotmod to ask if they are working on another drip tip that we could buy and they kinda just said there might be something in the future with no indication of when, so I sold my DotMTL not too long after, did enjoy it but that drip tip just ruined it for me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I think i might be following the same route even though it's brand spanking new? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebob

Spongebob said:


> I think i might be following the same route even though it's brand spanking new?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


I have actually been sitting eyeing all my driptips to check if one would kinda fit over that one  and man the pasito driptip did almost fit 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## CashKat88

Spongebob said:


> I have actually been sitting eyeing all my driptips to check if one would kinda fit over that one  and man the pasito driptip did almost fit
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Haha damn, that's sounds like a good idea, I guess you could take a drip tip and bore it out with a drill bit and see if that would work 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebob

CashKat88 said:


> Haha damn, that's sounds like a good idea, I guess you could take a drip tip and bore it out with a drill bit and see if that would work
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Nah mate.... Sounds like too much trouble for a tank that i don't even know if i like yet 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## CashKat88

Spongebob said:


> Nah mate.... Sounds like too much trouble for a tank that i don't even know if i like yet
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Yeah true, damn dotmod and their ridiculous proprietary drip tips they insist on using 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spongebob

CashKat88 said:


> Yeah true, damn dotmod and their ridiculous proprietary drip tips they insist on using
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Agreed, why not just a normal 510 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebob

I'm thinking i should have gone with the Wasp Nano MTL as i was eyeing both? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jengz

KeDezemba baba

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## McGeezy21



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru

With some tweaked Cloud Burst Litchi, the Beest is both flavour and cloud machine!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hazard



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Coffee check







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff(TM) Dragon

Squonking Action

VA Arkon 20700 with Dee Mods Solo
Kronig Box 18650 with G.R.1
Hotcig RSQ 18650 with Radius

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Gata + Notion MTL combo






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Delro DNA75c with its new outfit!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Xeta in the new Nugget with gold glass and gold condensation saver!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## JurgensSt

Mods I have with me while getting tattoo done







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Safz_b



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Trying out a recommended new juice [for me] ,PURE pear, kiwi, guava @ 6% . M25 and the red GEN.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CashKat88

ARYANTO said:


> Trying out a recommended new juice [for me] ,PURE pear, kiwi, guava @ 6% . M25 and the red GEN.
> View attachment 185440


I had that juice around a month ago, what an awesome juice I still want to try the red one and now the new blue one

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

In the hand today is Dani Red and Stratum White. The one Dvarw has the new white o-rings for the glass tank!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Some Bar 1 in MTL!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Grand Guru said:


> Some Bar 1 in MTL!
> View attachment 185488



Refill required!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

HRH's setup. The Aegis Boost for out and about.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Andre said:


> HRH's setup. The Aegis Boost for out and about.


Very nice looking combo! And Galaxies RDTA coupled with the X squonk will last you for days without the need to refill.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## davedes

Vaporesso Luxe S paired with Zeus X











Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## klipdrifter



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Awesome little device!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## klipdrifter



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Biscuit morning






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## klipdrifter



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The flowers are loving the Durban summer rains and sun!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Testing the Aegis Solo in the pool!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Phill

The Fisher Combo!
Absolutely awesome!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt

X on X







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Dani and the Dvarw with the purple hat [ @Rob Fisher ] Nice quiet time of the year to enjoy this partnership.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> Testing the Aegis Solo in the pool!
> View attachment 185649



That’s cool @Grand Guru 
Did it get wet?
Was it submerged at all ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Silver said:


> That’s cool @Grand Guru
> Did it get wet?
> Was it submerged at all ?


It definitely got wet without any issues but I didn’t submerge it. I didn’t think my tank would enjoy it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hazard



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Phill said:


> The Fisher Combo!
> Absolutely awesome!



Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Black and Dvarw DL DLC!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> Dani Black and Dvarw DL DLC!
> View attachment 185675


WOW , Rob that is the perfect set up ! Beautiful .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88

My Favorite setup right now, the JKM is hand down the best single coil RTA IMO. it does both wide open and more restricted DL hits really well....and it keeps me sane at work during December time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Hello Durban!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru

The perfect combo for a hot summer day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Drikusw

Forgot how good this RDTA is.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> The perfect combo for a hot summer day!
> View attachment 185750



The Gen looks awesome @Grand Guru !

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 185751
> Forgot how good this RDTA is.



Ooh, yes definitely @Drikusw !
Avocado is a real winner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

33ml and 12000 mah setup. I should survive no rewicking till Xmas

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Grand Guru said:


> The perfect combo for a hot summer day!
> View attachment 185750


That green Gen is doing something to me ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> That green Gen is doing something to me ...


It was haunting me for a while

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> 33ml and 12000 mah setup. I should survive no rewicking till Xmas
> View attachment 185807



Lol @Christos !
Just one day!

But superb setups there !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Found bubble glass for the Reload

Thanks @RenaldoRheeder






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

JurgensSt said:


> Found bubble glass for the Reload
> 
> Thanks @RenaldoRheeder



I just knew that I had to get extra ones when I came across it for myself. 

PS And I am just glad that I could get to keep my own one after The Courier Guy screwed up monumentaly with your parcel. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Lol @Christos !
> Just one day!
> 
> But superb setups there !


Actually I’m down to 1 full and one half left. Should be good for today and tomorrow until I rewick! 
I usually do 1 mod a day with a tank or two to supplement.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Xmas Vape.
Thanks again Father Xmas @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## TyTy

Christmas present from the wife, loving this setup!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

another G and T ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jengz

If you know, you know and If you dont know, now you know.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Jengz said:


> View attachment 185913
> 
> If you know, you know and If you dont know, now you know.


@vicTor , might come in handy for you too. You’ll have to talk to @Jengz about the other sock, seeing as he is only using one.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> @vicTor , might come in handy for you too. You’ll have to talk to @Jengz about the other sock, seeing as he is only using one.



thanks @Room Fogger but the complimentary "shower caps" work much better

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jengz

vicTor said:


> thanks @Room Fogger but the complimentary "shower caps" work much better


I wish i could afford a place that offered complimentary shower caps haha 2019 was rough!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

A surprisingsurvery quiet night at work! So much that I'm squonking in DL some divine forest berries flavour

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Jengz said:


> View attachment 185913
> 
> If you know, you know and If you dont know, now you know.



Cool socks mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JurgensSt

Geekvape aegis morning







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Classics in the hand today

Evod and Billet Box

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

An awesome receipe from @KZOR ! One of the best MTL RTAs sitting on top of the Mirage. A moment of pleasure and peace at 3am

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

and I need a refill at 3am.
Drive safe @Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

Honey Jack Daniels a nice warmer at 01:20

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

That would of been nice 'cause it's wet in Cape Town,but I don't drink.
I'm watching video's on trying to fix a Nautilus AIO.
It didn't last long and it's dead!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

Resistance said:


> That would of been nice 'cause it's wet in Cape Town,but I don't drink.
> I'm watching video's on trying to fix a Nautilus AIO.
> It didn't last long and it's dead!
> View attachment 185950


Do you know if you were unlucky or have you heard longevity is an issue?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Timwis said:


> Do you know if you were unlucky or have you heard longevity is an issue?


Actually it's the Mrs's AIO.
If I fix it I can use it.
It seems this is an issue for some. There's quite a few that's happy and quite a few that's sitting with the same issue.


----------



## davedes

...





Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lying on the grass






Under the trees






Evod in hand. Very peaceful Friday afternoon

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Spongebob

Grand Guru said:


> An awesome receipe from @KZOR ! One of the best MTL RTAs sitting on top of the Mirage. A moment of pleasure and peace at 3am
> View attachment 185948


That siren will still find it's way to me 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GSM500

The Brunhilde was a surprise gift from a foreign visitor that I helped stop smoking this time last year.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

@MRHarris1 the Zeta is very impressive for what it is.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

The Falcon King is matching the Predator and giving such a saturated flavour like I've never had from a subohm tank ever!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hazard

Who can guess what this one is. All Black

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88

Hazard said:


> View attachment 186159
> 
> Who can guess what this one is. All Black


Dead rabbit RTA

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CashKat88

Grand Guru said:


> The Falcon King is matching the Predator and giving such a saturated flavour like I've never had from a subohm tank ever!
> View attachment 186153


That off center 510 is messing with my OCD 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hazard

CashKat88 said:


> Dead rabbit RTA
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



yip. Dead Rabbit RTA on the Aegis Solo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Tripod Sundays. Enjoying this one in MTL mode.
The missus is making samoosas so there's lotsa extra hot tripods in the background

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Tripod Sundays. Enjoying this one in MTL mode.
> The missus is making samoosas so there's lotsa extra hot tripods in the background
> View attachment 186180


What do you charge for shipping?


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's Litchi season! The juice in the Dvarw DL on the Stratum V4 is Red Pill which is a Litchi, Berry, Menthol juice! Boom!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hazard

loving this combo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fishing Day tomorrow! Vape Gear ready to rock and roll! Boom!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Having my cake (blueberry banana bread) and eating it! Navi Pod enjoying it too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Room Fogger said:


> Having my cake (blueberry banana bread) and eating it! Navi Pod enjoying it too.
> View attachment 186243


How's the battery life on those?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal

Hazard said:


> View attachment 186218
> 
> loving this combo.



Me too...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Zeta with RBA. 26 gauge Ni80 2mm diameter. 0.41Ω firing at 21 watts. Simple enough build... very small RBA section but doable. The picture shows 27 watts but I have taken it down to 21 watts now. Probably the best AIO I have ever used! I will be testing the Dot AIO later today with the Dot Shell from Atmizoo.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Rob Fisher said:


> Zeta with RBA. 26 gauge Ni80 2mm diameter. 0.41Ω firing at 21 watts. Simple enough build... very small RBA section but doable. The picture shows 27 watts but I have taken it down to 21 watts now. Probably the best AIO I have ever used! I will be testing the Dot AIO later today with the Dot Shell from Atmizoo.
> View attachment 186251


Mine should be arriving on Wednesday and I was really looking forward to it. You just increased the excitement by a few levels!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Day 1 hand check next to the Vaal River







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Grand Guru said:


> How's the battery life on those?


Not bad, I will be publishing the review soon, more about it then.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Rewicked all these 2 days ago and they all taste crap AGAIN! Now i knoe why Mr @Rob Fisher rewicks so often! He lives in this humidity and it just destroys a fresh wick so much faster! So frustrating

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spongebob

Room Fogger said:


> Having my cake (blueberry banana bread) and eating it! Navi Pod enjoying it too.
> View attachment 186243


How is the navi buddy? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tai

Rob Fisher said:


> Zeta with RBA. 26 gauge Ni80 2mm diameter. 0.41Ω firing at 21 watts. Simple enough build... very small RBA section but doable. The picture shows 27 watts but I have taken it down to 21 watts now. Probably the best AIO I have ever used! I will be testing the Dot AIO later today with the Dot Shell from Atmizoo.
> View attachment 186251


Have you tried the dotaio with the dotmod rba section Uncle? I tried one at Blck vapour in CT recently and it really surprised me


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tai said:


> Have you tried the dotaio with the dotmod rba section Uncle? I tried one at Blck vapour in CT recently and it really surprised me



@Tai I should have the Dot Shell from Atmizoo to test tomorrow! Bazinga!


----------



## Room Fogger

Spongebob said:


> How is the navi buddy?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Enjoying it, hoping to publish my review soon, maybe towards end of week.


----------



## Safz_b



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Nothing beats finding a full bottle of your favourite poison lying in the cupboard

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Treating myself with the best coffee in Bloem!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruan0.30

Just as always... My 12mg go to XXX at only 17watts with those glorious mtl coils from The Coil Company.






Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Asterix

M.Adhir said:


> Nothing beats finding a full bottle of your favourite poison lying in the cupboard
> 
> View attachment 186330


Always enjoy it when you post pics of this “Sub Ohm”. And she always looks in showroom condition.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Asterix said:


> Always enjoy it when you post pics of this “Sub Ohm”. And she always looks in showroom condition.


Thanks mate. 
She lives in a Modshield sleeve so has managed to stay clean. 
Not one of my daily drivers so the puff counter is still below 1000 over a year later


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Wobbelzzzz

Dotmod MTL RTA and Gen keeping me company in Zanzibar

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Dooky

Swag II with a Gear 24

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Tai

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 186375


Looks good Uncle - whats the verdict?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tai said:


> Looks good Uncle - whats the verdict?



Best AIO ever! It's a chicken dinner!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

M.Adhir said:


> Nothing beats finding a full bottle of your favourite poison lying in the cupboard
> 
> View attachment 186330


Ay its been a while! I need to gets me some


----------



## antonherbst

New year celebrations has just kicked off with an amazing vape and beer to round it off nicely. 

I wish to all the forumites a very prosperous 2020. May the cloud be awesome and flavorful for you all in the year to come.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Jengz

New years eve in the flat waiting for the firworks! What a juice this is!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Spongebob

Wobbelzzzz said:


> Dotmod MTL RTA and Gen keeping me company in Zanzibar
> View attachment 186377


Eish that driptip 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Best AIO ever! It's a chicken dinner!



Which one?the zeta or the Dot?
You said something similar last year when using the zeta. And if both of them fits that bill then it would be awesome.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Resistance said:


> Which one?the zeta or the Dot?
> You said something similar last year when using the zeta. And if both of them fits that bill then it would be awesome.



The DotAIO with the Dot Shell from Atmizoo!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

First hand check for 2020






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

spot the usurper...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Best combo for a hot summer night at work.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Theatro from Van and Del in Croatia!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

I have a feeling this mod is going to substitute my Armor Pro!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Found my new MTL heaven. Got the Swag II as my last vapemail of 2019 and the MD this morning in my first vapemail for 2020. The hype is real. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Ruan0.30

Cheers Gents





Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spongebob

Grand Guru said:


> I have a feeling this mod is going to substitute my Armor Pro!
> View attachment 186556


Dibs on the Armour in advance 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Mtl action






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

Went through 3 pods in less than 4 days. A huge disappointment. The Sigelei Origin MTL pod System is guaranteed to give you that nice burned taste after about 6 to 8 hours of use. A piece of junk originating from China. Into the garbage bin for me.








Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

And there you have it the Think Vape Zeta received late afternoon. I popped in the stock MTL coil and juiced it with some berries juice. The flavour is top notch!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V4 White's with Skyline and Dvarw DL for out and about today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

GATA in DL mode. What a difference it makes when you remember to take out the Ultem insert. She is a bit noisy, but the vape on it and the flavour that I am getting is making this my new favorite RTA. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Big and small






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Jp1905

RenaldoRheeder said:


> GATA in DL mode. What a difference it makes when you remember to take out the Ultem insert. She is a bit noisy, but the vape on it and the flavour that I am getting is making this my new favorite RTA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Really nice looking RTA,someone told me the flavour in DL is better than the Dvarw?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ruan0.30

Jp1905 said:


> Really nice looking RTA,someone told me the flavour in DL is better than the Dvarw?


Nope... I hate mine in DL.
seriously disappointed but MTL makes up for every flaw it has.
Just love my Gata in MTL

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Jp1905 said:


> Really nice looking RTA,someone told me the flavour in DL is better than the Dvarw?



Do you realy want me to start a civil war now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Ruan0.30 said:


> Nope... I hate mine in DL.
> seriously disappointed but MTL makes up for every flaw it has.
> Just love my Gata in MTL
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk



And therein lies the beauty of vaping 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## GSM500

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 186689


One at a time please Uncle @Rob Fisher, this photo brings a new meaning to the term "Dual User"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GSM500



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Mech MTL while watching the cricket






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Mini Red, Dvarw DL, Siam Tip, Red Pill inside!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Mr @Rob Fisher hope you don't mind. The mod was getting hot from the dual coil so I got a single coil to fit on top.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

A killer combo. I'm blown away by the crispiness of the flavour on this tank! And how the heck these steal wires work? Hell they do

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Jp1905



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Swag Twins






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Jp1905

Quick rewick,this is my all time favourite juice!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Zer0_C00L

JurgensSt said:


> Swag Twins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen


What's your take on the Reload MTL @JurgensSt ?


----------



## Daniel Saaiman

Ice Lollies in Kylin M with fresh 18650!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruan0.30

Still grafting and so is this badboy!
So reliable and good.
Oh and this juice... Damnnnnn





Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Zer0_C00L said:


> What's your take on the Reload MTL @JurgensSt ?


I'm enjoying the vape I'm getting from the Reload.

Have a MTL coil from @Crafted Coils and they can make any MTL atty perform like a champ


Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

I have a Fatality/Teslacigs matchy matchy situation here! I'm not used to so much airflow so keeping it barely open but the flavour is honestly awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Alternating with a matchy matchy MTL setup. My favourite!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Spongebob

Grand Guru said:


> Alternating with a matchy matchy MTL setup. My favourite!
> View attachment 186941


What rta is that? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grand Guru

Spongebob said:


> What rta is that?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


The Vapefly MTL Brunhilde @Spongebob. @Timwis made a nice review about it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and About team today! Dvarw DL's on top of the Strangers Mod Minuta 21 and the Stratum V4 Sub Mariner!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

@Ziiplab pod for the power outage.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Morning coffee check







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Today's companion.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hazard

JurgensSt said:


> Morning coffee check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen



hi. Where did you get the leather sleeve for the NC


----------



## JurgensSt

Hazard said:


> hi. Where did you get the leather sleeve for the NC


Vape shop in Krugersdorp....
Can't remember the name

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

MK Mancita with Gold Plated Dvarw DL

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DougP

NRG PE Atties from the Swag 2 on the Gen Mods.

A huge shoutout to @RenaldoRheeder and @JurgensSt for the Atties.

Winner winner chicken dinner





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Dotmtl + Swag 2






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Apricot tobacco DIY and a little something to aid digestion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Rob Fisher said:


> Zeta with RBA. 26 gauge Ni80 2mm diameter. 0.41Ω firing at 21 watts. Simple enough build... very small RBA section but doable. The picture shows 27 watts but I have taken it down to 21 watts now. Probably the best AIO I have ever used! I will be testing the Dot AIO later today with the Dot Shell from Atmizoo.
> View attachment 186251


Also thinking of grabbing one. Would you say the rba section can be used as an mtl vape?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kalashnikov said:


> Also thinking of grabbing one. Would you say the rba section can be used as an mtl vape?



@Kalashnikov it does Restricted DL pretty well and I have found that devices that do that that are not great doing MTL... but it has airflow control so it may be ok. I never do MTL so didn't test it for that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel Saaiman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NOOB

Always good to spend some time on the Driving Range.





Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## JurgensSt

A bit of matchy matchy action






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Daniel Saaiman

vicTor said:


> View attachment 187208



Nice!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## youngminga



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Red and Gold action






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Finally I'm part of the Topside family






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## GSM500

Precisio on the Swag 2

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## JurgensSt

New MTL combo







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## JonnoD

Loving my new Profile Unity RTA.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Playing with the tank that takes Billet Box Bridges... Throne tank with Xeta inside and the Arch Tank with the Heir bridge.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Comrad Juju

Ready to go back to work tomorrow 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## shaun2707

Comrad Juju said:


> Ready to go back to work tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Beautiful!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Beer time!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

yummy and satisfying with Vaporesso Aurora Play and Paulies Coffee Cake nicd up to 20mg salt nic...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

yummy and satisfying with Vaporesso Aurora Play and Paulies Coffee Cake nicd up to 20mg salt nic...
View attachment 187541

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Probably my favourite setup! Stratum Sub Mariner, Dvarw DL, Saim Tip on top and Red Pill inside!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Hexohm Jynx with some Strawberry Jelly Donut on a 30mg saltnic...mmmmm

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## HPBotha

We doing some juice testing and I just had to pull this little guy out - still loving the Derringer for exacting spot on flavour. Tobaccos, Deserts, Baked Goods = lovely! 


​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Thanks @Fiki

My new Purge Mod






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

The best coffee in Bloem!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today it will be the EON made from a 100-year-old bowling ball made by Northern Dreampipe Mods in Scotland! Dvarw DL on top as always and a Siam Mods drip tip also made in Scotland! I think I will go and dig out my Grandfathers Sgian-dubh to make it a fully Scottish day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## CashKat88

Rob Fisher said:


> Today it will be the EON made from a 100-year-old bowling ball made by Northern Dreampipe Mods in Scotland! Dvarw DL on top as always and a Siam Mods drip tip also made in Scotland! I think I will go and dig out my Grandfathers Sgian-dubh to make it a fully Scottish day!
> View attachment 187766
> View attachment 187767
> View attachment 187768


Would love to see a pic of the Sgian-dubh uncle @Rob Fisher , they usually have beautifully made handles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CashKat88 said:


> Would love to see a pic of the Sgian-dubh uncle @Rob Fisher , they usually have beautifully made handles.



Will go into the boathouse a bit later and search for it @CashKat88!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hazard



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's going to be a Solar Storm weekend!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Hazard

Finally have my Dreamer. Loving the full copper look with the copper Goon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Bling bling!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## GSM500

Flavour Machine

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Safz_b



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

GSM500 said:


> Flavour Machine
> View attachment 187808



What tank is that if I may ask, @GSM500 ?
Is it MTL?
Apologies if I have asked before

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Silver said:


> What tank is that if I may ask, @GSM500 ?
> Is it MTL?
> Apologies if I have asked before


@Silver it's the Expromizer V4 MTL tank.

Great little mtl flavour machine


Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GSM500

Silver said:


> What tank is that if I may ask, @GSM500 ?
> Is it MTL?
> Apologies if I have asked before


As @JurgensSt said, it's the Expromizer V4, with a different drip tip. Great MTL atty.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akil

Shout out to @Naeem_M for hooking me up

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Kelpie RTA on the USV Force







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru

My weekend relaxation and squonking session with the Recurve single paired with the pulse.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

The greatest subohm tank ever!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

s.q.r.t. / c.i.t.a.d.e.l.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> View attachment 187955
> 
> The greatest subohm tank ever!



What tank is that @Jengz ?
Is it the one that comes with the Gen mod?


----------



## Jengz

Silver said:


> What tank is that @Jengz ?
> Is it the one that comes with the Gen mod?



Nope @Silver, its the aspire cleito 120... It is quite old but i absolutely love it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's Gin time with the Stratum Sub Marnier and engraved Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

DPM Datu DNA60! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Awesome view!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## TyTy

Blotto and Double Barrel v3 with the best juice ever repping that custom acrylic tank window by bearded viking Customs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Ehpro Billow X on the Snowwolf and Smoant Pasito...
Lovely combo for a rough day
ATTACH=full]188273[/ATTACH]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Baco Man juice
Thanks @GSM500






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

Desk combo






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TonySC

A king of tanks from the long ago past.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88

TonySC said:


> A king of tanks from the long ago past.....
> 
> View attachment 188463


It's weird that they called this an RDTA on the box because this is clearly an RTA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## TonySC

CashKat88 said:


> It's weird that they called this an RDTA on the box because this is clearly an RTA



Well, it's kinda weird coz there is sort of a juice well below the deck and juice gets wicked from it like an RDTA, but most of the juice sits in a tank around and above the tank like an RTA. And I guess they can call it what they like since they invented it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88

TonySC said:


> Well, it's kinda weird coz there is sort of a juice well below the deck and juice gets wicked from it like an RDTA, but most of the juice sits in a tank around and above the tank like an RTA. And I guess they can call it what they like since they invented it.



Yeah i see that the actual name of the product includes the word "RDTA" in it even though it is an RTA, this is what an RDTA looks like to me. 



Its kinda like the vapefly brunhilde RTA calls itself an RTA but is pretty much a RDTA 



I guess the marketing and design departments don't really talk to each other much

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spyder GT and Dvarw DL in operation today! The Little Mermaid and a Norwegian Troll guarding it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Hellvape MD + Notion MTL Mech







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 188643


I want the t-shirt 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

JurgensSt said:


> I want the t-shirt



My current favourite!


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 188643


Who doesn't love baby yoda? He's adorable and wise at the same time

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CashKat88

@work during a rainy miserable saturday morning, so when days are rainy and miserable, its only right to blow some big fat clouds....So got my Cloud chucker with me today 
LV Drone and the Kali V2 on top

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Heading out and about up the North Coast to forage for food. Vape gear for the day!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Spongebob

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 188652


What atty is that? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grand Guru

The twins.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Spongebob said:


> What atty is that?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Cthulu Hastur MTL RTA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Vaperite has the Revolver on special for 290. Had to get one. Ive been using the brilliant Gear RTA for over a year, so thought i would give it a shot. 

Im very impressed. Extremely easy to wick and flavour is excellent.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Jp1905

Its a JEL kinda day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Putting it all together after ages.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 188686


That's noice

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

TonySC said:


> Well, it's kinda weird coz there is sort of a juice well below the deck and juice gets wicked from it like an RDTA, but most of the juice sits in a tank around and above the tank like an RTA. And I guess they can call it what they like since they invented it.



So what you're saying is, its an inverted RDTA. It makes sense.


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Getting to know some excellent new toys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## TonySC

Resistance said:


> So what you're saying is, its an inverted RDTA. It makes sense.



 Indeed!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Mech squonking this fine Sunday!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Fiki

JurgensSt said:


> Thanks @Fiki
> 
> My new Purge Mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen


Mooi bro! Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

red red wood you make me feel so fine....

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## GSM500

Intense RDA, smoothest Vapour ever

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just for a change some squoking on this Sunday afternoon!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Just for a change some squoking on this Sunday afternoon!
> View attachment 188769



That setup looks amazing @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Mini Blue! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## camie



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Acidkill



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Starting the week off with an Italian, Hungarian and Scottish setup! Strangers Minuta's (18650 DNA75C and Dicodes 21) with Dvarw DL's and both with Siam Drip Tips.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Enjoying *Trinity Ice *in the *Hadaly* this evening...

Great combo. Tame vape from the Hadaly but with exceptional flavour.

Am wondering if Rob Fisher’s OCD will irritate him with the 28.9 Watts. And not 28 on the dot. Hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Am wondering if Rob Fisher’s OCD will irritate him with the 28.9 Watts. And not 28 on the dot. Hehe



Someone kill me now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Strawberry Crème Beulée flavour popping out on this setup!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Custom Siam Tips for the Integra! Matchy-Matchy! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum VM4 Ornamental LE and VM4 Crystal LE!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Zer0_C00L

DB v3 with old faithful Reload rocking the custard notes from DALA

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Spongebob

Grand Guru said:


> Strawberry Crème Beulée flavour popping out on this setup!
> View attachment 188913


Tank? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Spongebob said:


> Tank?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Juggernaut Mini with 510 adapter and drip tip (from aN OLD Manta MTL RTA)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jp1905



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

1 x gin and granadine , one dovpo and a griffin , chilling watching 6 under , life is brilliant .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum VM4 Crystal LE with Integra on top!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Hazard

Rob Fisher said:


> Stratum VM4 Crystal LE with Integra on top!
> View attachment 189191



always look forward to your photos. awesome mods / tanks and awesome photos.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Twisp Vega pod mod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Strawberries Lemonade in the Siren2 22mm paired to the Ephro cold steel. MTL CLAPTON at 1.6 Ohm and 12W and flavour for days!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Maynard, Adam, Justin, Danny

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

vicTor said:


> Maynard, Adam, Justin, Danny
> View attachment 189217


We're starting a boy band

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V4's with Dvarw DL, Integra and Tripods!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

MTL morning







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Going all Nutty X






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

ADV - Pipe vanilla and the Dov keeping me company today.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

MRHarris1 said:


> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


Love that Venom cover.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Classy juice for a mellow Sunday afternoon vape. Such a lovely taste. 

Havana Gold from Joose-e-Liqz in the Hadaly on the Cuboid.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Timwis

One of the devices i'm testing, The Ultroner Theia - A stabwood pod mod

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Xmas gift 3 pairs with new year's gift.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

In my hand... A Stratum Crystal and in the other hand a bass! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

The Dov is becoming a regular after my Drag 1 eventually just fell apart , the whole 510 screw in section just came off , no it was'nt dropped .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Chronix

Finally got the basic 2.0 sitting on the komodo

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## NOOB

Rob Fisher said:


> In my hand... A Stratum Crystal and in the other hand a bass! Bazinga!
> View attachment 189399


Oom @Rob Fisher, a bit difficult to judge from that angle alone, but I reckon that bass to be about 2 - 2.5kg's. Beautiful colour and a nice catch!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hazard

load shedding. Sitting in the dark vaping.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

NOOB said:


> Oom @Rob Fisher, a bit difficult to judge from that angle alone, but I reckon that bass to be about 2 - 2.5kg's. Beautiful colour and a nice catch!



@NOOB it was only about 1kg... the biggest we caught today was about a 1,3kg... I managed to land 10 keepers today and my mate who was my original fishing partner back 10 years ago got 6. We have a noobie on board as well and he got a fat doughnut!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## NOOB

Awesome clouds there @Hazard!! What mod is that?


----------



## Hazard

NOOB said:


> Awesome clouds there @Hazard!! What mod is that?



It’s the noisy cricket. Fits with the sound of the neighbors generator

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NOOB

Rob Fisher said:


> @NOOB it was only about 1kg... the biggest we caught today was about a 1,3kg... I managed to land 10 keepers today and my mate who was my original fishing partner back 10 years ago got 6. We have a noobie on board as well and he got a fat doughnut!



Obviously not as girthy as I had thought. Any day spent fishing is a good day. I have often ended up with a fat doughnut, but the time was well spent clearing the mind and enjoying nature. I hope you hook into a whopper on your next trip.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Setups for out and about today! I really love the Stratum V4's! And as far as RTA's go it's really hard to beat a Dvarw DL and an Integra!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Intake single/Vsticking with Berries and Pistachios ice cream from all day vapes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Twisp Clearo 3 and Cliq...
need I say more

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## CashKat88

Trying out that new @Vape Republic snow cone in the gata






Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Spongebob

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Twisp Clearo 3 and Cliq...
> need I say more
> View attachment 189438


How is the new clearo buddy? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jengz

CashKat88 said:


> Trying out that new @Vape Republic snow cone in the gata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


And? Yes? No? Maybe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88

Jengz said:


> And? Yes? No? Maybe?


Bro this juice is out of this world, not like any other blue raspberry juice I've ever had, my new favorite raspberry, feels like theres grape in here too, it's like a type of candy I had when I was a kid...like a grape sherbet, Topshelf stuff man @Vape Republic knocked this out the park 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jengz

CashKat88 said:


> Bro this juice is out of this world, not like any other blue raspberry juice I've ever had, my new favorite raspberry, feels like theres grape in here too, it's like a type of candy I had when I was a kid...like a grape sherbet, Topshelf stuff man @Vape Republic knocked this out the park
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


When you you find juice like this you cant help but smile! So happy i have compadres that are enjoying it as much as I am.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

GEVAARLIK!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Voyeur and Haku Riveria RDTA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

Some Red Wood in the REO with my morning coffee

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Red GEN and one of the Blotto twins

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## shaun2707

BioHAZarD said:


> Some Red Wood in the REO with my morning coffee
> View attachment 189465



The prodigal son returns.... welcome back bud!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

JKM on Fatal with some ASK





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

A Pineapple vape to start the Friday






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## CashKat88

BioHAZarD said:


> JKM on Fatal with some ASK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


I thought these were only available in Stabwood for now, have they released the new batch that can actually fit a 21700, i love the clear battery tube.


----------



## BioHAZarD

CashKat88 said:


> I thought these were only available in Stabwood for now, have they released the new batch that can actually fit a 21700, i love the clear battery tube.


They have indeed released the new ones. The stab woods are nice but I prefer the clear tube and ability to use 21700.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

shaun2707 said:


> The prodigal son returns.... welcome back bud!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bud ... glad to see you are still around.


----------



## CashKat88

BioHAZarD said:


> They have indeed released the new ones. The stab woods are nice but I prefer the clear tube and ability to use 21700.


Awesome stuff, where did you buy it from or did you get it from straight from QP Canada


----------



## BioHAZarD

CashKat88 said:


> Awesome stuff, where did you buy it from or did you get it from straight from QP Canada


SirVape

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Grand Guru

The Evdilo 8500mAh (with 2 Sanyo B 4250mah) and the Reload.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> The Evdilo 8500mAh (with 2 Sanyo B 4250mah) and the Reload.
> View attachment 189559



Power for a long time!
Lovely @Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

My partner today , the Blottos are becoming firm fav's , although bottom fed , no leaks , no acting up .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 189416
> View attachment 189417


Blikskottel!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Twisp Clearo 3 and Cliq...
> need I say more
> View attachment 189438



I would appreciate it if you said more please.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis

After a few days of testing stuff relaxing with the SX Mini Auto, what a awesome set-up:




E-liquid is my homebrew Black Jack with a Blackberry twist!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> The Evdilo 8500mAh (with 2 Sanyo B 4250mah) and the Reload.
> View attachment 189559


Very simple efficient design, looks the business!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

whomever said too much of a good thing is bad, didn't say it was bad for me!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

and cherry tobacco in the Freemax pod.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis

Resistance said:


> View attachment 189681
> and cherry tobacco in the Freemax pod.


Those Freemax disposables pump out some flavour!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Timwis said:


> Those Freemax disposables pump out some flavour!!!


And they last quite a bit. I filled more than the 20times it's estimated to last and it still pumps flavour

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

Resistance said:


> And they last quite a bit. I filled more than the 20times it's estimated to last and it still pumps flavour


Like the little ADA's that are used on the ESS Driver devices like the SX Auto, they seem to last forever!!! RDA flavour all the way!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

When i tested them the refills i got was close to the claimed 20 but then part of testing includes using them at and above their wattage limits and testing chain vaping with various ratios so yeah in normal vaping scenario they will last 20 fills and more!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Load shedding with the dvarw






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis

BioHAZarD said:


> Load shedding with the dvarw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Nice set-up, story's crap!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Timwis said:


> Like the little ADA's that are used on the ESS Driver devices like the SX Auto, they seem to last forever!!! RDA flavour all the way!!


These pods are quite amazing. The wick. Is resilient enough to bounce back on profile changes. If Freemax would sell the cotton seperately then it would be a winner.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

Resistance said:


> These pods are quite amazing. The wick. Is resilient enough to bounce back on profile changes. If Freemax would sell the cotton seperately then it would be a winner.


Lol just because Freemax call them pods don't make any difference! They are not pods! They are disposable tanks!

Yeah both Freemax and Horizontech have but their innovation into stock coils and wicking materials and the results are excellent!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Timwis said:


> When i tested them the refills i got was close to the claimed 20 but then part of testing includes using them at and above their wattage limits and testing chain vaping with various ratios so yeah in normal vaping scenario they will last 20 fills and more!!!



Indeed. Also tested it to the limits. I even dry burnt it on purpose before filling to check dry hit limits and it still worked.


----------



## Resistance

Timwis said:


> Lol just because Freemax call them pods don't make any difference! They are not pods! They are disposable tanks!
> 
> Yeah both Freemax and Horizontech have but their innovation into stock coils and wicking materials and the results are excellent!


I like the word pod. It makes me feel good.


----------



## Timwis

Resistance said:


> Indeed. Also tested it to the limits. I even dry burnt it on purpose before filling to check dry hit limits and it still worked.


Just organic cotton gives a taste especially when fresh (different brands have different break-in periods) but even once broken in it's their slightly muting the flavour and it stands to reason if the cotton get's singed and gives a burn't hit then the taste will just stay on the cotton and give a burn't taste until the cotton is changed. Because no taste is coming from the wicking material in these Freemax tanks then if it gets slightly singed we also don't taste it just the liquid, it's only if the wicking material gets burnt that bad it starts transferring to the liquid it'self you start getting a burnt taste!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Timwis

Resistance said:


> I like the word pod. It makes me feel good.


Easily pleased

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Timwis said:


> Just organic cotton gives a taste especially when fresh (different brands have different break-in periods) but even once broken in it's their slightly muting the flavour and it stands to reason if the cotton get's singed and gives a burn't hit then the taste will just stay on the cotton and give a burn't taste until the cotton is changed. Because no taste is coming from the wicking material in these Freemax tanks then if it gets slightly singed we also don't taste it just the liquid, it's only if the wicking material gets burnt that bad it starts transferring to the liquid it'self you start getting a burnt taste!


I wonder how long these pods/tanks will last with NET juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

Resistance said:


> I wonder how long these pods/tanks will last with NET juice.


Would only be suitable in the 1.0ohm tank because they need vaping at low wattage, not 20 that's for sure but would be interesting to find out. I'm sure we would beat @MTL 3ml(4ml tops)!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

BioHAZarD said:


> Load shedding with the dvarw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


What sci-fi are you reading , looks quite interesting ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

ARYANTO said:


> What sci-fi are you reading , looks quite interesting ?


Red rising





Sent from the Abyss

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

REO's in full force



Sent from the Abyss

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## shaun2707

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Sunday afternoon bounty with some tiger milk.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw 16

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK, that's enough MTL for me! Dvarw DL on the Droid! Much more better for me! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

Resistance said:


> View attachment 189679
> whomever said too much of a good thing is bad, didn't say it was bad for me!


How are you finsing the snowcone?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Old Skool!



Fired up the old Kanger with the Nautilus for some MTL action

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance

Jengz said:


> How are you finsing the snowcone?[/QUOTE ]



Salts went in the Freemax pod/tank and 3mg went in the Zues single.
I think I need to rewick the Zues ,because I think I fried the cotton from vaping too much. Otherwise no complaints the blue Raz flavour is amazing. The Mrs said it smelled like sweets.


----------



## JurgensSt

Morning all.
Have a Super week







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

sehnsucht...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

JurgensSt said:


> Morning all.
> Have a Super week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen


About time you satisfied that urge. The blue looks epic.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905

BioHAZarD said:


> About time you satisfied that urge. The blue looks epic.


It took some convincing but eventually he took the plunge!That blue does look super!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Seduce from Vulcan Design in Malaysia! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## M.Adhir

When you find one tank you forgot you had in the cupboard
It's been a good few months 
Even forgot how decent the reload is

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## 00Mp03n

Love this, with the RBA pod.





Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

VM4 Ornamental and engraved Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Running around today with the Moonbox , power for ever , forgot how it guzzles batteries though...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Work meetings.

Cue with Mango Ice doing the honours

Absolutely love the cue for understated stealth vaping. Nice flavour and decent throat hit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Silver said:


> Work meetings.
> 
> Cue with Mango Ice doing the honours
> 
> Absolutely love the cue for understated stealth vaping. Nice flavour and decent throat hit.


You can cape at work meetings? I'm so jealous

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Silver said:


> Work meetings.
> 
> Cue with Mango Ice doing the honours
> 
> Absolutely love the cue for understated stealth vaping.



Yup- i've survived many a long haul flight, short haul flight, long client meetings as well thanks to the cue.
My bru borrowed mine on a recent trip he took to DXB and Lisbon - and has ended up buying one and cutting down the cigs from 40 a day to 8 a day within a week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Grand Guru said:


> You can cape at work meetings? I'm so jealous


Its very easy to be discreet with that device. And if you take a pull and hold it in for 3 seconds or so, no vapor at all on the exhale.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Happy place @GSM500

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> Sunday afternoon bounty with some tiger milk.
> View attachment 189749


The Aladdin, must be the best VFM MTL RTA available, i get great flavour from mine and great draw spectrum!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lushen

BioHAZarD said:


> Happy place @GSM500
> View attachment 189938



That RDA looks interesting. What is it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Lushen said:


> That RDA looks interesting. What is it?


Vandy vape berserker mtl

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88

Timwis said:


> The Aladdin, must be the best VFM MTL RTA available, i get great flavour from mine and great draw spectrum!


What exactly does VFM stand for? 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Old Skool!
> View attachment 189767
> View attachment 189768
> 
> Fired up the old Kanger with the Nautilus for some MTL action


Gave my Nautilus to someone struggling to give up the stinkies and it did the trick, last time i saw the person in question he had advanced to ***** beast builds on mechs but doesn't smoke which is the aim of the game. I have the exact same black Kanger only it's mostly Silver it had that much use and that peeling paint job, good mod which just keeps going. I also have a white one which has never been used!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis

CashKat88 said:


> What exactly does VFM stand for?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Value for money!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Silver said:


> Work meetings.
> 
> Cue with Mango Ice doing the honours
> 
> Absolutely love the cue for understated stealth vaping. Nice flavour and decent throat hit.


Cue and coffee is nice and those books in the background looks interesting too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88

Timwis said:


> Value for money!


Aha, i really was trying to figure out what in the world VMF stands for 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Some masters in my hand right there. New coil, cotton & juice topped up to start a great day 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> You can cape at work meetings? I'm so jealous



I didn’t actually vape in the meetings themselves. 
Just in between and before 
I suppose I could in a bigger meeting but these were smaller more focused ones

I just find the Cue to be very convenient and gives a decent vape considering it’s size.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Onegin DNA75c from Mad Beard Mods in Russia!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Jengz

Rob Fisher said:


> Onegin DNA75c from Mad Beard Mods in Russia!
> View attachment 190047
> View attachment 190048


I've e seen these on the madbeard mods group on facebook and they look super small, are the mods 3D printed @Rob Fisher?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jengz said:


> I've e seen these on the madbeard mods group on facebook and they look super small, are the mods 3D printed @Rob Fisher?



Not 3D printed... I dislike 3D printed stuff... it's white delrin.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Alas poor Drag - wait , wait , toil and trouble , bubble ,bubble and ... the DRAG is back from panelbeating and THE LOVE is still there.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Before everybody thinks I only have 2 Blotto's , the M25.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Mod looks great!


ARYANTO said:


> Before everybody thinks I only have 2 Blotto's , the M25.
> View attachment 190141

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> Alas poor Drag - wait , wait , toil and trouble , bubble ,bubble and ... the DRAG is back from panelbeating and THE LOVE is still there.
> View attachment 190055



Love the background too @ARYANTO !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

a tempest must be just that...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

The Zeta is a winner device which is seriously underrated. I personally find it much better than the Dot Ohm AIO which I kept for less than a month.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MRHarris1

Grand Guru said:


> The Zeta is a winner device which is seriously underrated. I personally find it much better than the Dot Ohm AIO which I kept for less than a month.
> View attachment 190198


Totally agree with you





Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## MRHarris1

Zeta and Rincoe Manto





Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Trying 2 new juices









Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

JurgensSt said:


> Trying 2 new juices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen



I like Masked Bandit, lovely juice @JurgensSt 
Enjoy it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Vaping by lantern

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

...tilling my own grave, to keep me level

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

In 18350 mode!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fishing setups for tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Fishing setups for tomorrow!
> View attachment 190313



Nice to see the Dani getting some airtime Rob
Enjoy the fooshing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 190302


I’m not sure if it’s the setup itself or the amazing view that makes feel o need to give the Zeus X another shot

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

vicTor said:


> ...tilling my own grave, to keep me level
> 
> View attachment 190251



The wrap make that mod look good.
Now I want one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

When all your mods are charging or in que to charge at the same time.
Thankfully this juice make this pod vape shine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

CashKat88 said:


> Aha, i really was trying to figure out what in the world VMF stands for
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


ICR


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> I’m not sure if it’s the setup itself or the amazing view that makes feel o need to give the Zeus X another shot


Both, this is a bond man. He has a view to a kill for ever pic he takes.
Plus the Zues X is awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

An awesome rainy day in Bloem!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Smok RPM80 PRO. Takes an 18650 and delivers loads of flavour clouds.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

A bit of Recurve Dreamer action







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing the new VapeSnail in the Billet Box! It's a Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hazard

JurgensSt said:


> A bit of Recurve Dreamer action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen



got my Copper dreamer finally. Now to get a SS one. Love the look of the SS too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Hazard said:


> got my Copper dreamer finally. Now to get a SS one. Love the look of the SS too.


I'm still looking for a Keen 

Sent from small screen


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Bling bling setup with Hellvape MD in restricted DL mode.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

When its this good you need capacity! What an amazing juice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Jengz said:


> View attachment 190475
> 
> When its this good you need capacity! What an amazing juice!


I just cleaned the Coil Art Mage-1 for the Mrs. Re-wicked and filled awaiting her response.


----------



## Jengz

Resistance said:


> I just cleaned the Coil Art Mage-1 for the Mrs. Re-wicked and filled awaiting her response.


Onto my 3rd 120 ml. This is after going back to my other advs for 4 days, it just wasnt the same!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Jengz said:


> Onto my 3rd 120 ml. This is after going back to my other advs for 4 days, it just wasnt the same!


Even if you vape other flavours the blue Raz snowcone still lingers long after you vaped the other flavours.


----------



## Jengz

Resistance said:


> Even if you vape other flavours the blue Raz snowcone still lingers long after you vaped the other flavours.


As stated previously and as the forumites all know, im extremely close to the manufacturers of this liquid and I've been through all the versions of this liquid as they were perfecting it. They are close to finalising the next addition to the family and I must say, I was skeptical at first but man oh man it is as good as blue raz, if not better for me!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

I’m officially converted to advanced pod vaper 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

OBS on duty today.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Go big or stay at home because this combo is heavy






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Comrad Juju

Friday and finally had time to build and put the aio’s down 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

JurgensSt said:


> Go big or stay at home because this combo is heavy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen


You gonna scare away the fish with that monster mod

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Just can't get enough of both.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt

BioHAZarD said:


> You gonna scare away the fish with that monster mod


It will have to stay at home then 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JurgensSt

My morning selection







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about for my Mom's Birthday Lunch! It's is one again blistering hot outside in Durbs! Stratum and DVarw DL's on the job today!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Rob Fisher said:


> Out and about for my Mom's Birthday Lunch! It's is one again blistering hot outside in Durbs! Stratum and DVarw DL's on the job today!
> View attachment 190611


Happy birthday to her. Cherish these moments @Rob Fisher. They are so precious!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Safz_b

Hows the ice pop greek fruit
@JurgensSt


----------



## Safz_b



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Safz_b said:


> Hows the ice pop greek fruit
> @JurgensSt


I'm enjoying it. @Blends Of Distinction did a very good job with this juice

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

JurgensSt said:


> My morning selection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen



Greek Fruit is great, enjoy @JurgensSt 

Ps, @Safz_b , I reviewed it here if you want to check my findings
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/blends-of-distinction-juice-reviews.t18087/page-2#post-725025

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

New Reo combo

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Edwinbetz

Just got this in the mail today! Been looking for a second one for over 8 months now. Ran an ad on The Vape Trader and after 3 weeks someone answered who had a Black on Black and a Yellow on Black and let me pick which on I wanted! This mod is like new condition, too!!!

I refinished my original one and powder coated an Unholy RDA to match (2nd picture)








Sent from my LGL722DL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

G&T with Grenadine and a Gen without a tonic , watching ''Line of duty'' ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

...to the one I left, behind

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

My MTL setup with Soulmate delivering top notch strawberry flavour.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Atimizoo VapeSnail in the Nugget! Looks great and vapes great! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Today's partners.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Spongebob

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 190732
> 
> My MTL setup with Soulmate delivering top notch strawberry flavour.


Beserker 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Spongebob said:


> Beserker
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Soulmate RTA!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spongebob

Grand Guru said:


> Soulmate RTA!


Looks luverly 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

My work mates today, Mr Griffin and Mr Dovpo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Work buddies today Mr Griffin and Dovpo

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Seduce and Integra! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Tobacco MTL champs

On the left, Reo/RM2 with some Huntsman juice. Strong ‘straightish’ tobacco. 

On the right, Rose MTL with Havana Nightz. Glorious tasty sweeter tobacco.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Comrad Juju

Halitus  Entheon. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Comrad Juju said:


> Halitus  Entheon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the look of this combo

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## FireDragon

GeekVape Aegis Legend with AugVape/Mike Vapes Intake RTA ... and GeekVape Aegis Boost.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NOOB

vicTor said:


> ...to the one I left, behind
> 
> View attachment 190726



Now this a sexy AF combo @vicTor

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Red with Dvarw DL - Awesome combo!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## RayDeny

Waiting for the monster to finish modeling class, this is so not matchy matchy but it’s a rocking MTL setup.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Spongebob

FireDragon said:


> GeekVape Aegis Legend with AugVape/Mike Vapes Intake RTA ... and GeekVape Aegis Boost.


How is the boost

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

The gear rta is really a great little rta and this slick custard is top notch 

@Vapington

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## FireDragon

Spongebob said:


> How is the boost
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



Im loving the Boost. The flavour is better than what my Intake RTA is producing. The only little gripe is that it has a bit of leakage. It seems it is either the pod or the coil. I sent GeekVape an email and got an awesome response from them. They are sending me a new pod!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Strangers Minuta and Minuta 21 with Dvarw DL's with new coils, fresh wick standing by for juice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

@Rob Fisher will recognize the back drop

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Muhammad Peer



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

A very decent MTL RTA.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## X-Calibre786

Zeus X and DB V3

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Jengz

Banging flavour! Yoh this one is king!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

My UK Mechman is shedding it's skin and I'm helping it along slowly , but it is still a great mod.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> My UK Mechman is shedding it's skin and I'm helping it along slowly , but it is still a great mod.
> View attachment 191076


Your atty is shorting

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## RayDeny

Still love the recoil rebel and squid v3.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Weekend mood!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JurgensSt

Grand Guru said:


> Weekend mood!
> View attachment 191080


Still one of my favorite combo's


Sent from small screen

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Spongebob

FireDragon said:


> Im loving the Boost. The flavour is better than what my Intake RTA is producing. The only little gripe is that it has a bit of leakage. It seems it is either the pod or the coil. I sent GeekVape an email and got an awesome response from them. They are sending me a new pod!


Thanks buddy  do you have the rba as well? How would you rate it against the pasito? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Solar Storm Green and Dvarw DL! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Ok , job completed, all the black is gone , the Mechman is now totally stripped and looking good, the
decision now is , leave as is or re-coat with clear varnish , another colour ?
In general , I am happy with it as is .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Abalone plate on my Hotcig150

It’s nearly 4 years old but I don’t get tired of looking at the pattern. What a beauty!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Cloudy Saturday morning in Bloem. Loads of flavour from my cappuccino and RPM80!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## FireDragon

Spongebob said:


> Thanks buddy  do you have the rba as well? How would you rate it against the pasito?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



I don't have the RBA, I use the coils only. I don't know the Pasito, so I cannot comment on it. I did try the SMOK PRM 80W Pro and had so much issue with it. Leaking and some weird high pitch buzzing noise from the battery chamber. When it did work, the flavour was insane.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## GSM500

vicTor said:


> View attachment 191100


Love the wrap!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Some sea water in my view for the first time years







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

JurgensSt said:


> Some sea water in my view for the first time years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen



Enjoy it @JurgensSt !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

This is for @Rob Fisher .Still love my Dani

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> This is for @Rob Fisher .Still love my Dani
> View attachment 191104



That purple is gorgeous @ARYANTO !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Onegin DNA75C with Skydrop!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Spiced Coffee from All day vapes is awesome and this tank is a flavour Beest!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> My UK Mechman is shedding it's skin and I'm helping it along slowly , but it is still a great mod.
> View attachment 191076


Clear coat it bro. It will lock in that worn look.
Edit ...cool you removed the black.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Ok , job completed, all the black is gone , the Mechman is now totally stripped and looking good, the
> decision now is , leave as is or re-coat with clear varnish , another colour ?
> In general , I am happy with it as is .
> View attachment 191090


Clear coat 
High gloss or matte. The worn look is awesome!
You'll need a few coats to give it a wearable finish. Rustoleum clear 3-5coats

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

Lazy Sunday. Food in the oven and whiskey on the rocks 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Jengz

Its a pod and braai kinda day! Rocking the new snowcones tigers milk mtl version! Killer killer liquid!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DysectorZA

Thanks @Arno "NoxFord" Steyn

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JurgensSt

A little overcast morning





Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88

So I know I'm a bit late to the monark party haha, limited edition comix version, hits hard, enjoying it right now, just to use it for a bit and see if I'm a mech mod kinda guy

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Touch of class. Solar Storm with gold Skyline!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Muhammad Peer



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum Time Edition with gold plated Skyline!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Jengz

Amazimg little device! Flavour chasing in mtl mode! Lovely, just lovely! Thanks again @MoJoe

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Spongebob

Jengz said:


> View attachment 191259
> 
> Amazimg little device! Flavour chasing in mtl mode! Lovely, just lovely! Thanks again @MoJoe


Boost with rba? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Spongebob said:


> Boost with rba?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Yip! Havent tried the commercial coils yet but rba is mooooooiest

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Decisions decisions! Im blown away! WOW!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some of the Stratum Mods out to play!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

Jengz said:


> View attachment 191264
> 
> Decisions decisions! Im blown away! WOW!


FOMO!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Strawberry lemonade in the Siren2 22mm with a 1.9 Ohm MTL coil. It's like I'm literally sipping juice!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

These will be in the hand tomorrow on the boat hunting for trophy bass at Albert Falls! Dani Mini's with DVarw DL's!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Hazard



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Two new releases being tested









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> View attachment 191283


R, Some major coils you have there !~!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Paper samples background , still working on the bits of paint left on the Mechman , but getting there .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Ah bliss

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 191357
> 
> Paper samples background , still working on the bits of paint left on the Mechman , but getting there .



I like the way the mod look ,that look just needs to be sealed in now.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Morning view






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Rob Fisher said:


> These will be in the hand tomorrow on the boat hunting for trophy bass at Albert Falls! Dani Mini's with DVarw DL's!
> View attachment 191348


Tight lines today

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

I have not posted here in a long while.

Out on a site today.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Jp1905



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 191548


Well done 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Strawberry Crème brulée in the JKM!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85

Vaporesso have been smashing it lately... I blame this on my wife, she has both in black and convinced me to get my own pair a while back.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

CJB85 said:


> Vaporesso have been smashing it lately... I blame this on my wife, she has both in black and convinced me to get my own pair a while back.
> 
> View attachment 191594


The Swag 2 is definitely awesome and your choice of matching RTA is perfect!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Safz_b



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Aspire Nautilus GT Kit!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Limelight Wicket Dicodes edition!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GSM500

Rob Fisher said:


> Aspire Nautilus GT Kit!
> View attachment 191608


So badly have to need to want this...... 
Was this from a local vendor @Rob Fisher?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

GSM500 said:


> So badly have to need to want this......
> Was this from a local vendor @Rob Fisher?



Nope, I got it from Creme de Vape in the UK... saw it when I was ordering my Wicket. I must say I'm impressed with it so far...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> Strawberry lemonade in the Siren2 22mm with a 1.9 Ohm MTL coil. It's like I'm literally sipping juice!
> View attachment 191310



Love it @Grand Guru 
What coil is it? Mind sharing the specs? 
I think it’s time to get my siren 2 off the bench
But mine is black, your silver one looks amazing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> I have not posted here in a long while.
> 
> Out on a site today.
> 
> View attachment 191375



Welcome back @antonherbst 
Super photo
I see you have a beard now!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Rob Fisher said:


> Aspire Nautilus GT Kit!
> View attachment 191608


Dibs! Lol i neeeeed this setup, how you finding it skipper?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Welcome back @antonherbst
> Super photo
> I see you have a beard now!



Jip. The beard comes with the territory. Makes me look mature'erer so the team listens when i give advice and the vape is not bad either.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope, I got it from Creme de Vape in the UK... saw it when I was ordering my Wicket. I must say I'm impressed with it so far...


It seemed to have overall good reviews.
Well only know by how long it stays in your rotation. Give us an update every now and then please.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Today's companion .

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Silver said:


> Love it @Grand Guru
> What coil is it? Mind sharing the specs?
> I think it’s time to get my siren 2 off the bench
> But mine is black, your silver one looks amazing


I have the black, gunmetal and silver ones @Silver. I love the simplicity of this RTA.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Resistance said:


> It seemed to have overall good reviews.
> Well only know by how long it stays in your rotation. Give us an update every now and then please.



Will do @Resistance! The mod is very comfortable and no sharp edges... the battery cap copied from the Hellfire Titan is a win as well. The 2ml juice capacity of the tank and the fact it uses commercial coils will probably kill the tank for me eventually. And the restricted DL may just be a dash too tight for me as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jengz said:


> Dibs! Lol i neeeeed this setup, how you finding it skipper?



Really nice setup and the MTL boys and girls will love this setup

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jengz said:


> Dibs! Lol i neeeeed this setup, how you finding it skipper?



I think by tomorrow I will be in a position to make a call for me... I have a feeling the 2ml capacity and tightness of the draw may be a deal-breaker... let's see how the commercial coil is on day 2.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jengz

Rob Fisher said:


> I think by tomorrow I will be in a position to make a call for me... I have a feeling the 2ml capacity and tightness of the draw may be a deal-breaker... let's see how the commercial coil is on day 2.


Waiting anxiously! Im moving more toward a tighter draw and loving my pods so if flavour is good from your perspective I'm super keen!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Today's companion .
> View attachment 191627


 Thunderbird and a Gen... DreamWorks!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> I think by tomorrow I will be in a position to make a call for me... I have a feeling the 2ml capacity and tightness of the draw may be a deal-breaker... let's see how the commercial coil is on day 2.



They say the GT tank can handle a few coils in their range.
https://help.aspirecig.com/what-coil-can-i-use-with-nautilus-gt-tank-are-nautilus-coils-compatible/
Try another coil as well.
I see the biggest airflow hole is also 2.5mm that doesn't give too much air to begin with.
Which coil are you currently using in there?

Edit. I saw now the mesh coil.
Yes, these tanks were designed for the MTL market in collaboration with Taifun.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jengz said:


> Waiting anxiously! Im moving more toward a tighter draw and loving my pods so if flavour is good from your perspective I'm super keen!



Onto tank refill number 2. Top-fill with no leaking on the refill which is good. The tank is good looking and it feels high-end and it has a flat top so my Siam Tips look great on top! The flavour isn't as good as my rebuildable RTA's of course but the coil seems to be improving so let's see how we go today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pulled out the Vapor Giant V6S to help a mate with wicking!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Today's mates.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum Cute!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## CashKat88

Rob Fisher said:


> Stratum Cute!
> View attachment 191663


Hey uncle @Rob Fisher, do those 18350's hit hard? 

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

CashKat88 said:


> Hey uncle @Rob Fisher, do those 18350's hit hard?



Honestly, they are fine for a short time but they don't last... I think a 18350 is really not practical. I never use any of my 18350 mods for normal usage...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> I have the black, gunmetal and silver ones @Silver. I love the simplicity of this RTA.
> View attachment 191631



I’m assuming you doing quite a number of wraps to get to 1.9 ohms?

I have the Vandy vape superfine MTL wire and I see mine is 3.5 ohms per foot. I have 30gx2 core.
With about 6 wraps or so I am getting about 0.7 ohms

Yours is 5.2 ohms per foot (I see yours is a 28g core), so you would probably get about 1 ohms or so with 6 wraps

I could never find the ideal coil for the Siren. But have wanted to experiment more with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88

Rob Fisher said:


> Honestly, they are fine for a short time but they don't last... I think a 18350 is really not practical. I never use any of my 18350 mods for normal usage...


Yeah they are tiny, if you MTL vaped then these would be quite practical for you because they tiny

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Silver said:


> I’m assuming you doing quite a number of wraps to get to 1.9 ohms?
> 
> I have the Vandy vape superfine MTL wire and I see mine is 3.5 ohms per foot. I have 30gx2 core.
> With about 6 wraps or so I am getting about 0.7 ohms
> 
> Yours is 5.2 ohms per foot (I see yours is a 28g core), so you would probably get about 1 ohms or so with 6 wraps
> 
> I could never find the ideal coil for the Siren. But have wanted to experiment more with it


I'm surprisingly only doing 6 wraps (contact coil). The logic says I should be doing more but I don't think the space allows for more than 6-7 wraps with a Clapton coil anyway.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> I'm surprisingly only doing 6 wraps (contact coil). The logic says I should be doing more but I don't think the space allows for more than 6-7 wraps with a Clapton coil anyway.
> View attachment 191669
> View attachment 191669



Ok thanks
I remember when I used the Siren one had to make quite a longish coil so the fluid doesn't "bridge" down the airhole. I tried several coils but never got it as good as I think it could be. I need to try clapton wire - I was only using normal round wire (various gauges)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## delon

Creed sitting on my Voopoo
Banging juice!!!






Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## delon

My 3 AMIGOS...





Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## GSM500

Grand Guru said:


> I have the black, gunmetal and silver ones @Silver. I love the simplicity of this RTA.
> View attachment 191631


I'm using this wire in my Zeta RBA, it is insanely fine clapton wire. 

I have 6 wraps 2mm ID giving my 0.85Ohms. Flavour is top notch

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Limelight Wicket Customisation! Which do you prefer? Silver or Blue trimmings?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Last sea hand check






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's Boxxer Time!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny

Some cornbread in the OG goon and Sebone, I do like this combo.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

1 Kg Prawns at Ray's! Bazinga! So Prawns were in my hand!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## delon

8BALL in the Zeus





Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

delon said:


> 8BALL in the Zeus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk


Nice matchy matchy setup!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RayDeny

Think today calls for the Voyeur and Venna on my out and about.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Really enjoying the Vapor Giant V6S. Thanks to Tomislav who I was helping with the wicking who actually helped me by telling me to half-close the juice flow which has stopped the odd leaking I was getting. If you want lots of airflow this is for you. I'm very happy with the airflow half closed!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

After having played with the Vapor Giant V6S and enjoying it I brought out the Vapor Giant V4 and Kronos 2S all on Droids! The V4 was my all day RTA a couple of years ago!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely @Rob Fisher , 

that vapor giant v6s looks like it has a lot of tank capacity?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Lovely @Rob Fisher ,
> 
> that vapor giant v6s looks like it has a lot of tank capacity?



The V6 S has a diameter of 23 mm and can be operated with either the steel/glass tank (5.5 ml) or the included PEI tank (7.0 ml).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> The V6 S has a diameter of 23 mm and can be operated with either the steel/glass tank (5.5 ml) or the included PEI tank (7.0 ml).



7ml for the win Rob!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

delon said:


> 8BALL in the Zeus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk


I like your mod bro!.


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Resistance said:


> View attachment 191753



They look a bit like glow sticks @Resistance , lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Friday fun .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Silver said:


> They look a bit like glow sticks @Resistance , lol


@Silver 


I thought the mountain would come out clearer.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vapor Giant RTA's went out last night... amazing how a 4-year-old RTA is as good as anything current! The V4 served me well for a long time way back when! It's still great!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

V4's x 2! Stratum and Vapor Giant! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## TonySC

Courtesy of MotiVape



An impressively accurate jasmine tea flavour. Honestly best tea flavour I've ever come across!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Aspire Glint with Dvarw DL on top!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Rob Fisher said:


> Aspire Glint with Dvarw DL on top!
> View attachment 191813
> View attachment 191814


My next mod

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Aspire Glint with Dvarw DL on top!
> View attachment 191813
> View attachment 191814



That’s a lovely looking mod @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

TonySC said:


> Courtesy of MotiVape
> View attachment 191812
> 
> 
> An impressively accurate jasmine tea flavour. Honestly best tea flavour I've ever come across!



Let us know how long the pod lasts.
I had two last +/-3 days and one 4 days on primary mode(as a main vape).
And the flavour was awesome all the way till the battery depleted.


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Rob Fisher said:


> Aspire Glint with Dvarw DL on top!
> View attachment 191813
> View attachment 191814


So the new Nautilus tank is a no-go then uncle @Rob Fisher?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> So the new Nautilus tank is a no-go then uncle @Rob Fisher?



Not for me... it's a dash too tight a draw for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vaping perfection! Stratum V4's, Dvarw DL's, Siam Mods Drip Tips, Red Pill, Fisher Aliens and Titanium Fiber Cotton!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Only way to test a new toy: pop on a great RTA, fill it with QUALITY juice and fire away!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Only way to test a new toy: pop on a great RTA, fill it with QUALITY juice and fire away!
> View attachment 191854



So have you got the tattoo yet?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Resistance said:


> So have you got the tattoo yet?


Now that is a great Idea! @BumbleBee , lets make it happen!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Now that is a great Idea! @BumbleBee , lets make it happen!


Just say when

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Thrifty Clouds Golden Virginia Custard in the Hadaly. 

Afternoon chill and vape session after a tough Monday

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Now that is a great Idea! @BumbleBee , lets make it happen!


Leave out the nicotine label or else you'll have problems at the airport with customs.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Aegis crew ready for this week's fishing trip






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

It's been a while since I vaped on the wasp nano/nunchaku combo. Some spiced coffee from All day vapes and an awesome evening ahead!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

My DL vaping session! This Aloe Grape is sometging special!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> So have you got the tattoo yet?


MMM, now you've got me contemplating one , slightly modified , think it will be so cool .

Reactions: Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Resistance

Freeman Gemm 25 pods/tanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Trying to prevent early dementia with some Rubik's Cube practice. Skyline rocking on top of the Mirage with some grape ice

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger

Much loved and well used Pico dual with an inexpensive but very good Arctic Dolphin Hector. Works very well with 2 coils. Cotton Bacon 24G comp wire. 2.5 ID. 6 wraps comes out at .3

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85

Silver said:


> Thrifty Clouds Golden Virginia Custard in the Hadaly.
> 
> Afternoon chill and vape session after a tough Monday


That's a more than decent juice, I really liked it. Not at sweet/vanilla dominated as Apache Leaf. I ran it in the little Mav-T RDTA and it was pretty damn awesome. Thrifty has been pushing out some quality flavours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

I forgot how good the Kayfuns look with the Dome caps...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Purple!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## CJB85

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## CJB85

CJB85 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Light playing tricks here, making that RDTA look like it has a banana curve to the right, lol. It is however perfectly straight

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

mmmm Blue is the in colour today

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> Dani Purple!
> View attachment 191930


Is that a Rosina Wachtmeister behind you ????


----------



## Rob Fisher

ARYANTO said:


> Is that a Rosina Wachtmeister behind you ????



It sure is @ARYANTO! I have two large and 4 small ones in my office. All are kittens!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jalapeno Fillet minus the chips with a salad added because my wife has me on a diet!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

My two companions today, Mungbean, very interesting flavor, and Menthol Tobacco, nice and cool. Can’t wait to try the others.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Another Winner from Wiener Vape! Wanted to try this juice for quite a while and it has not disappointed me! Well done @Rooigevaar! @Silver, not sure if you've tried this yet, but do give it a go. It's a very well balanced tobacco (Turkish Mr Heyneke?) with a smooth dollop of cool menthol.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Another Winner from Wiener Vape! Wanted to try this juice for quite a while and it has not disappointed me! Well done @Rooigevaar! @Silver, not sure if you've tried this yet, but do give it a go. It's a very well balanced tobacco (Turkish Mr Heyneke?) with a smooth dollop of cool menthol.



I got a sample recently and I'm quite impressed too - so much so that I ordered some and waiting for delivery now. 

It is quite different to my ADV Pied Piper Arabian Nights (which I vape by the liters), but the perfect balance between the tobacco and the mint makes for a smooth and enjoyable vape - I would class it as a delicate tobacco juice. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Fishing buddy






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bazinga! Stratums and Dvarw's for today!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Matchy matchy gunmetal setup and this juice in the Siren2 is something from heaven!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Edwinbetz

Revenant TVL Squonk kit with .80Ω build vaping DIY 80VG Blueberry Muffin.








Sent from my LGL722DL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88

Edwinbetz said:


> Revenant TVL Squonk kit with .80Ω build vaping DIY 80VG Blueberry Muffin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL722DL using Tapatalk


Nice kit, this is something you never see anymore, never seen this for sale in classifieds either, always wanted one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Limelight Wicket and DVarw DL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out tonight to celebrate my eldest daughters 33rd Birthday! Ivory Solar Storm and Gold Plated Dvarw DL will be doing the honours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Zer0_C00L

Old faithful and banging new flavour!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## CashKat88

Zer0_C00L said:


> Old faithful and banging new flavour!



That.... Is an awesome setup

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Out tonight to celebrate my eldest daughters 33rd Birthday! Ivory Solar Storm and Gold Plated Dvarw DL will be doing the honours.
> View attachment 192150
> View attachment 192151
> View attachment 192152
> View attachment 192153


Congrats!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zah007

So this just arrived today from @Moti

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The EON from Northern Dreampipe Mods in Scotland! The mod is made from a 100-year-old Bowling Ball and the wood is Lignum vitae.

Lignum vitae is a wood, also called guayacan or guaiacum, and in parts of Europe known as Pockholz, from trees of the genus Guaiacum. The trees are indigenous to the Caribbean and the northern coast of South America and have been an important export crop to Europe since the beginning of the 16th century

"Lignum vitae" is Latin for "wood of life", and derives its name from its medicinal uses; lignum vitae resin has been used to treat a variety of medical conditions from coughs to arthritis, and chips of the wood can also be used to brew a tea.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RayDeny

Rob Fisher said:


> The EON from Northern Dreampipe Mods in Scotland! The mod is made from a 100-year-old Bowling Ball and the wood is Lignum vitae.
> 
> Lignum vitae is a wood, also called guayacan or guaiacum, and in parts of Europe known as Pockholz, from trees of the genus Guaiacum. The trees are indigenous to the Caribbean and the northern coast of South America and have been an important export crop to Europe since the beginning of the 16th century
> 
> "Lignum vitae" is Latin for "wood of life", and derives its name from its medicinal uses; lignum vitae resin has been used to treat a variety of medical conditions from coughs to arthritis, and chips of the wood can also be used to brew a tea.
> View attachment 192200
> View attachment 192201




Still love this mod, so beautiful

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

I seldom vape above 30W except on the Reload. Awesome pineapple crush flavour!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

REO Army

With some awesome juice from @GSM500 and @Sash

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## adriaanh

D-Barrel and Asmodus ANANI MTL RTA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyker41771



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver

After a long Monday, am vaping a very interesting mix of two great tobaccoes from JOOS-E-LIQZ

Havana Nightz (one of my alltime great tobacco juices) mixed with a bit of Havana Gold

The deeper Nightz with a touch of milder vanilla from the Gold. Delish. 

If you like desserty tobaccoes and haven’t tried these, you need to try them!

Enjoying the mix. 

In the Siren V2 MTL which is doing justice to this vape

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

BioHAZarD said:


> View attachment 192343


Bliksems Mooi!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

BioHAZarD said:


> View attachment 192343




Sexy looking mod. .. Loving the look!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905

Really enjoying this!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Le Good Stuff
Still my favorite dual rda, dual rda wire, cotton, mod

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

The mods are there somewhere hiding behind the massive foods provided for by grilking in heidelberg. 
@wackytebacky and myself enjoying a massive lunch

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Amy

My Dani keeping company while working from home...





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Red and Dvarw DL! Rock-solid combo!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> View attachment 192456



Ooh Bobas!
Legendary juice @Christos !
Enjoy it

Tagging @HPBotha for old times sake

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Carlos Creation Extreme X 26650 with Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 192185


love the tee as well !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Mr Rilley inspecting Dad'd latest toy, there is massive renovations in the pipeline that's why I don't repaint the window sill and frames . Rilley will need to find a new ''day bed'' as well .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Almost braai time






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

So this happened... 


I have not been so overwhelmed with emotions for a long time. It's not just the fact that I got one of my absolute dream mods, it is mostly the way in which I acquired it that makes so emotional. (yes we are allowed to get emotional over vaping) a couple of days back, I made a post on the Reo's Mods thread that I'm in the market for one, if anybody is willing to let go of theirs. Two members contacted me and I made an arrangement with the one member, which I will still honor, to purchase a SL Reo from them at the end of the month. Wednesday night, I get home to find a package addressed to me from The Vape Guy in Tzaneen. I thought it might be a mistake, didn't open the package and decided I would contact @BumbleBee in the morning (it was almost midnight at that time). Yesterday morning, I sent him a message explaining what happened and asked if I could ship it back to him, as I currently didn't have an outstanding order with them. "No mistake" he said, he said he hoped I could get some use from it, but he never let on about the content of said package. Last night, after getting home at my usual 7pm, I was very tempted to rip straight into that courier bag. I decided to make some dinner first as SWAMBO was still busy at the hospital with work, and she gets a little bit hangry in the evenings. Dinner sorted (delicious by the way) I poured myself a glass of wine and sat down to open my mysterious package from Stephan. Dum Dum daaaaa!!!! The most beautiful Reo in the world (to me) I was flabbergasted, stunned, floored, astonished , delighted, amazed, dumbstruck, surprised, I was overwhelmed. I promptly messaged him back to thank him for this amazing act of kindness. I bought my first BB (SXK) from Stephan a couple of years back. His Milktart e-liquid was one of my first ADV's. I bought a buddy of mine his first setup from Stephan at Vapecon 2018. I've always recommended The Vape Guy because of the amazing service that @BumbleBee and @Rincewind provide. Stephan, I am truly humbled by your great heart. From the bottom of mine, THANK YOU!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 19


----------



## Paul33

JurgensSt said:


> Some sea water in my view for the first time years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen


How’s the mod treating you? I like the look of these!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Paul33 said:


> How’s the mod treating you? I like the look of these!


I have the Solo as well. The Mini works well with MTL RTA on. Battery life around 2 days. 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum Sub Mariner and Dvarw DL

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## X-Calibre786

Stealth mtl setup for vaping at my desk or while driving

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Mr Rilley inspecting Dad'd latest toy, there is massive renovations in the pipeline that's why I don't repaint the window sill and frames . Rilley will need to find a new ''day bed'' as well .
> View attachment 192496


Makes for a great photo.
Nostalgic!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> So this happened...
> View attachment 192513
> 
> I have not been so overwhelmed with emotions for a long time. It's not just the fact that I got one of my absolute dream mods, it is mostly the way in which I acquired it that makes so emotional. (yes we are allowed to get emotional over vaping) a couple of days back, I made a post on the Reo's Mods thread that I'm in the market for one, if anybody is willing to let go of theirs. Two members contacted me and I made an arrangement with the one member, which I will still honor, to purchase a SL Reo from them at the end of the month. Wednesday night, I get home to find a package addressed to me from The Vape Guy in Tzaneen. I thought it might be a mistake, didn't open the package and decided I would contact @BumbleBee in the morning (it was almost midnight at that time). Yesterday morning, I sent him a message explaining what happened and asked if I could ship it back to him, as I currently didn't have an outstanding order with them. "No mistake" he said, he said he hoped I could get some use from it, but he never let on about the content of said package. Last night, after getting home at my usual 7pm, I was very tempted to rip straight into that courier bag. I decided to make some dinner first as SWAMBO was still busy at the hospital with work, and she gets a little bit hangry in the evenings. Dinner sorted (delicious by the way) I poured myself a glass of wine and sat down to open my mysterious package from Stephan. Dum Dum daaaaa!!!! The most beautiful Reo in the world (to me) I was flabbergasted, stunned, floored, astonished , delighted, amazed, dumbstruck, surprised, I was overwhelmed. I promptly messaged him back to thank him for this amazing act of kindness. I bought my first BB (SXK) from Stephan a couple of years back. His Milktart e-liquid was one of my first ADV's. I bought a buddy of mine his first setup from Stephan at Vapecon 2018. I've always recommended The Vape Guy because of the amazing service that @BumbleBee and @Rincewind provide. Stephan, I am truly humbled by your great heart. From the bottom of mine, THANK YOU!!!!


Epic,
Just Epic!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## CashKat88

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> So this happened...
> View attachment 192513
> 
> I have not been so overwhelmed with emotions for a long time. It's not just the fact that I got one of my absolute dream mods, it is mostly the way in which I acquired it that makes so emotional. (yes we are allowed to get emotional over vaping) a couple of days back, I made a post on the Reo's Mods thread that I'm in the market for one, if anybody is willing to let go of theirs. Two members contacted me and I made an arrangement with the one member, which I will still honor, to purchase a SL Reo from them at the end of the month. Wednesday night, I get home to find a package addressed to me from The Vape Guy in Tzaneen. I thought it might be a mistake, didn't open the package and decided I would contact @BumbleBee in the morning (it was almost midnight at that time). Yesterday morning, I sent him a message explaining what happened and asked if I could ship it back to him, as I currently didn't have an outstanding order with them. "No mistake" he said, he said he hoped I could get some use from it, but he never let on about the content of said package. Last night, after getting home at my usual 7pm, I was very tempted to rip straight into that courier bag. I decided to make some dinner first as SWAMBO was still busy at the hospital with work, and she gets a little bit hangry in the evenings. Dinner sorted (delicious by the way) I poured myself a glass of wine and sat down to open my mysterious package from Stephan. Dum Dum daaaaa!!!! The most beautiful Reo in the world (to me) I was flabbergasted, stunned, floored, astonished , delighted, amazed, dumbstruck, surprised, I was overwhelmed. I promptly messaged him back to thank him for this amazing act of kindness. I bought my first BB (SXK) from Stephan a couple of years back. His Milktart e-liquid was one of my first ADV's. I bought a buddy of mine his first setup from Stephan at Vapecon 2018. I've always recommended The Vape Guy because of the amazing service that @BumbleBee and @Rincewind provide. Stephan, I am truly humbled by your great heart. From the bottom of mine, THANK YOU!!!!


Don't we have the most amazing community. 

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Paul33

JurgensSt said:


> I have the Solo as well. The Mini works well with MTL RTA on. Battery life around 2 days.
> 
> Sent from small screen


I’m thinking of the solo as a daily run around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Two awesome MTL setups

*Skyline* with fruity ice *Panama*
And *Siren V2* with tobacco *Havana Nightz*

Balance. Complimentary. Tasty.

Just glorious


@Rooigevaar , @Naeemhoosen - you guys have made such great juices. My palate thanks you!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Naeemhoosen

Silver said:


> Two awesome MTL setups
> 
> *Skyline* with fruity ice *Panama*
> And *Siren V2* with tobacco *Havana Nightz*
> 
> Balance. Complimentary. Tasty.
> 
> Just glorious
> 
> 
> @Rooigevaar , @Naeemhoosen - you guys have made such great juices. My palate thanks you!


Thank you for your support @Silver its only a pleasure. Glad to know you still enjoying it

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Resistance said:


> View attachment 192562



That’s such a lovely photo @Resistance !
The angle, the wood, the background and composition. Great!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Naeemhoosen said:


> Thank you for your support @Silver its only a pleasure. Glad to know you still enjoying it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk



I love it
It’s a great juice and one of my all time favourites. It has depth, richness and it’s bold. 
Winner winner. With the right MTL setup it’s tops!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Silver said:


> Two awesome MTL setups
> 
> *Skyline* with fruity ice *Panama*
> And *Siren V2* with tobacco *Havana Nightz*
> 
> Balance. Complimentary. Tasty.
> 
> Just glorious
> 
> 
> @Rooigevaar , @Naeemhoosen - you guys have made such great juices. My palate thanks you!


I like the drip tip on the black setup. Siren is it?


----------



## Silver

Resistance said:


> I like the drip tip on the black setup. Siren is it?



Ya, that setup on the right is the Siren V2 22mm
The problem is I get quite a lot of condensation on the stock drip tip 
So I changed it for a plastic flat mouth drip tip - from ages ago - used to use it with the Nautilus Mini
Because of its shape, there is far less condensation reaching my mouth, so it’s a win

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

Silver said:


> Ya, that setup on the right is the Siren V2 22mm
> The problem is I get quite a lot of condensation on the stock drip tip
> So I changed it for a plastic flat mouth drip tip - from ages ago - used to use it with the Nautilus Mini
> Because of its shape, there is far less condensation reaching my mouth, so it’s a win



Longer driptips works for me too.
I get a better vape and no coughing,but not all of them looks cool,this one does though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hazard

CashKat88 said:


> Nice kit, this is something you never see anymore, never seen this for sale in classifieds either, always wanted one



think Vapeking in Kyalami still has one for sale.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum Ornamental, Dvarw DL, Siam Mods Tip!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## RayDeny

A last minute flight to work in the hope of missing the lockdown in Papua New Guinea just to land in Singapore and find out the country was locked down while I was in the air, now to fly all the way back home.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Timeless...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Majestic morning






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO

Like your cup ! Hex not too shabby either

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hazard



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## outlaw_cloud

Silver said:


> Timeless...


I remember the good old kangertech rba 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

outlaw_cloud said:


> I remember the good old kangertech rba
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



Great @outlaw_cloud 
Kangertech Subtank Mini with mini RBA, V2 - the one with the bigger juice holes
Winner and so easy to coil and wick
Good flavour too for low power vaping, one just needs a stronger juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Wasp bf with opus glitch and some sparkling wine ... peppa pig not by choice

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt

Time to use the topside lite in single battery mode






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt

MTL Mech Monday






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## CashKat88

Um... semi regulated, mech-ish Monday 

Edit: semi activated brain too on this Monday morning.... FORGOT THE PIC
Anyway... Here it is

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Jp1905

CashKat88 said:


> Um... semi regulated, mech-ish Monday
> 
> Edit: semi activated brain too on this Monday morning.... FORGOT THE PIC
> Anyway... Here it is



I recognize that sleeve!
Dala what you must!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CashKat88

Jp1905 said:


> I recognize that sleeve!
> Dala what you must!


 Yup thats the one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Favourite setup! Stratum Sub Mariner and Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spongebob

New addition to the family  and first time trying this juice  and both are absolutely awesome  think the rba will be even better.... 






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Hazard



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> Stratum Sub Mariner and Dvarw DL
> View attachment 192525



Still one of the best looking mods .... one day

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Strangers Minuta Mod (DNA75C) from Italy with Dvarw DL on top!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amy

A new addition to keep my mind of things... Although the panels don't want to lign up perfectly I liked the color





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz

Something new and interesting for the lockdown.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Safz_b

READY FOR LOCKDOWN!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir

This is a Sanitized post
Wishing you all strength and courage for the weeks ahead 
PS - now is not the time to ask shops for discounts or expect sales. 
Remember, those are shops faced with at least 3 weeks of zero income. People have families to feed as well, and bills to pay. 
The impact will be real and long lasting, so support where you can.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Hazard



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Skyline chilled MTL vape with Panama

Loving the flavour

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 192886



Ooh, Taviro in the OL16!
Class!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Still running around with yesterday's set-up , We were trying to get gas refill, eventually garage still had some .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 192916



@Grand Guru do your polish you drip tips? Beautiful picture!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Rob Fisher said:


> @Grand Guru do your polish you drip tips? Beautiful picture!


Never. I just wash them with warm water and dish soap!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

Week 1 sorted!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Jengz said:


> View attachment 192942
> 
> Week 1 sorted!


How many moths in your week

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Grand Guru said:


> How many moths in your week


Lol i just act clever with pics but i only vape 5mls a day max, of late... Im trying so hard to quit all of this but need my nic, and i love the hobby and communities so much.

I'm also a sucker for buying new juices and stuff in times like these.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 192983


Would be 3 x £60 fine in UK, no gathering more than 2 (even then need to belong to same household not even allowed to stop to chat to family outside immediate household) and must be at least 2 metres apart!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver

Rock solid companion for Day 1 lockdown MTL vaping

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz

watching the smallies swim

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Time for some clouds

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Haven't used this combo in awhile







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Ruwaid

Jengz said:


> View attachment 192987
> 
> Time for some clouds


 excuse my ignorance but what rta is that @Jengz ?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CashKat88

Ruwaid said:


> excuse my ignorance but what rta is that @Jengz ?


Looks like a Squid industries Peacemaker, always wanted to try it out

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Ruwaid said:


> excuse my ignorance but what rta is that @Jengz ?





CashKat88 said:


> Looks like a Squid industries Peacemaker, always wanted to try it out



@CashKat88 is correct but it is the XL version. Mad amount of airflow and also very turbulent but the flavour is great, hardly use it, just have so many liwuids noe on lock down that i wanna try

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88

Jengz said:


> @CashKat88 is correct but it is the XL version. Mad amount of airflow and also very turbulent but the flavour is great, hardly use it, just have so many liwuids noe on lock down that i wanna try


Oh so it's the 28mm version right, I want to try the normal 25mm version, it's a great looking atty

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jengz

Very underrated juice this!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Jengz said:


> View attachment 192990
> 
> Very underrated juice this!


Agree.
Picked up a bottle before the lockdown 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Phill

Getting back to squonking to keep me occupied during lockdown. Awesome little mech!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Day 1 companions

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Day 2 of lockdown

Morning MTL king - Reo Black with Blackbird tobacco

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz

Silver said:


> Day 2 of lockdown
> 
> Morning MTL king - Reo Black with Blackbird tobacco





Some Morning tobacco mtl for me too

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Ever since I bought this RTA, I was imagining how it would look when paired with the Tesla punk and waited forever for it to be put on special. And finally here they are!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Titan and Dvarw DL.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> Ever since I bought this RTA, I was imagining how it would look when paired with the Tesla punk and waited forever for it to be put on special. And finally here they are!
> View attachment 193035



Wow, that looks really good @Grand Guru !

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spongebob

Another new addition  and i must say the flavor from the galaxies is exceptional  best I've had from an RTA 





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> Ever since I bought this RTA, I was imagining how it would look when paired with the Tesla punk and waited forever for it to be put on special. And finally here they are!
> View attachment 193035


Bloody Awesome!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## adriaanh

Grand Guru said:


> Ever since I bought this RTA, I was imagining how it would look when paired with the Tesla punk and waited forever for it to be put on special. And finally here they are!
> View attachment 193035


If I may ask where was it on special?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

adriaanh said:


> If I may ask where was it on special?


Vaperite @adriaanh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh

Grand Guru said:


> Vaperite @adriaanh


Thanks man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Day 3

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Morning coffee combo






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Spongebob

Didn't know where to put this but for those of you that may be struggling to open a RTA, see "boer maak n plan" below, works a charm 








Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Useful 1 | Creative 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Lockdown cleanup time.
Both needed some tlc






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Hazard



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## leila_mcdonald

I am always thinking about coronavirus now ) I hope to survive it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

leila_mcdonald said:


> I am always thinking about coronavirus now ) I hope to survive it


Hi Leila - show us what are you vaping on ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## leila_mcdonald

ARYANTO said:


> Hi Leila - show us what are you vaping on ?


I am using a simple eleaf elven pod system. It's perfect for me because it's very small and I can get the nicotine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Forgot how good this atty is.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## leila_mcdonald

Wow, looks amazing!


----------



## Jp1905

Jengz said:


> View attachment 193116
> Forgot how good this atty is.


That hex tho!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Chocoberry popping nicely in the Reload. This RTA didn't get the attention it deserves

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Jp1905 said:


> That hex tho!


I love my penelope plum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

leila_mcdonald said:


> I am using a simple eleaf elven pod system. It's perfect for me because it's very small and I can get the nicotine


Good ! glad you could join this vibrant community .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lidayz



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruwaid

nice setup @Lidayz 
Love my MD. You running it DL mode? What coil you got in?

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Morning coffee







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Breakfast

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

JurgensSt said:


> Morning coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen


You forgot the coffee and @Jengz forgot the actual cookies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hazard

JurgensSt said:


> Morning coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen



Love the Slam Piece, so want to get my hands on one, hows the performance on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Hazard said:


> Love the Slam Piece, so want to get my hands on one, hows the performance on it.


Have a set of Aliens in from @Crafted Coils. Ohms out around 0.1 and it hits like a train. 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Room Fogger said:


> You forgot the coffee and @Jengz forgot the actual cookies.


Dieting and training during the lockdown bud. Unfortunately I seem to have torn my right bicep, hate them 15s! Looks like I'll only reciver in about a week or so and ully recover in 2!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Phill

Sub Monkey @ hadaly

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## MrDeedz



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spongebob

The pod is fantastic but man, this RBA rocks guzzles juice like a thirsty camel but hey... At the cost of oodles of flavor I don't mind

Btw, driptip is re-purposed from an old justfog cartomizer and adds to the flavour






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Spongebob said:


> The pod is fantastic but man, this RBA rocks guzzles juice like a thirsty camel but hey... At the cost of oodles of flavor I don't mind
> 
> Btw, driptip is re-purposed from an old justfog cartomizer and adds to the flavour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


@Spongebob hows the airflow on the rba pod bud? Can it be set to a fairly tight draw?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88

Spongebob said:


> The pod is fantastic but man, this RBA rocks guzzles juice like a thirsty camel but hey... At the cost of oodles of flavor I don't mind
> 
> Btw, driptip is re-purposed from an old justfog cartomizer and adds to the flavour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



So would you recommend actually buying it, the mesh coils that come with the original pod are pretty damn good and very flavourful, is it a step up from those coils to have this RBA/RDTA add on?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob

Ruwaid said:


> @Spongebob hows the airflow on the rba pod bud? Can it be set to a fairly tight draw?


Hey buddy, no I don't think, more like a loose mtl

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob

CashKat88 said:


> So would you recommend actually buying it, the mesh coils that come with the original pod are pretty damn good and very flavourful, is it a step up from those coils to have this RBA/RDTA add on?


Buddy, do urself a favor and get the rba. Yes the mesh coils are awesome but man.... I have one of the provided MTL claptons in the rba now and it knocks my socks off  at 11 watts

I hardly ever rave over something but this..... Yes, chicken dinner 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Tauriqj

Ohmsmium with some custardy. Hits the spot






Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Lidayz

Ruwaid said:


> nice setup @Lidayz
> Love my MD. You running it DL mode? What coil you got in?


I have a .85 mtl fused clapton and I'm running it in mtl mod . I'm also loving the md. I just used the dl drip tip because I like the way it looks lo .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Vaping the right cheek today, finished the left cheek a few months back

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Spongebob said:


> The pod is fantastic but man, this RBA rocks guzzles juice like a thirsty camel but hey... At the cost of oodles of flavor I don't mind
> 
> Btw, driptip is re-purposed from an old justfog cartomizer and adds to the flavour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



I was just going to ask about the drip tip.
@Silver had a similar one on one of his setups.
I like!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Italian Beauties coupled with Hungarian practicality and flavour!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Safz_b

No 1 fan with front row seat

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Spongebob

Resistance said:


> I was just going to ask about the drip tip.
> @Silver had a similar one on one of his setups.
> I like!


Driptip is from a justfog 1453 clearomizer as below got mine from eciggies 






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Ever trustworthy Invader III

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Lidayz

The first tobacco I ever vaped. I had to order it just for the hell of it. Think it was back in 2012-2013 when I was using this with an mvp and some kind of pro tank clearomiser.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Kali V2 is one of the best RDA's on the market






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

JurgensSt said:


> Kali V2 is one of the best RDA's on the market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen


I have to agree... Compared to the asgard? If you had to choose?


----------



## JurgensSt

Jengz said:


> I have to agree... Compared to the asgard? If you had to choose?


Kali
Just because all extras.
They both great RDA's and flavour is next level.

But I have to say the coils I use make the difference. 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hazard

Jengz said:


> I have to agree... Compared to the asgard? If you had to choose?



just got the Asgard Mini. want to get the Kali V2 next.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

JurgensSt said:


> Kali
> Just because all extras.
> They both great RDA's and flavour is next level.
> 
> But I have to say the coils I use make the difference.
> 
> Sent from small screen


I've been using the Kali since the v1 but the asgard has my interest beacuse of honeycomb airflow! I dont DL enough to justify another dripper in my life so haven't gotten the asgard and you sir have made my life a lot easier! Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Drop Solo sitting paired with the Topside Lite a mixture of commercial juices I didn't particularly like to which I added some cooler and the end result is very refreshing pleasant vape!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruwaid

JurgensSt said:


> Kali
> Just because all extras.
> They both great RDA's and flavour is next level.
> 
> But I have to say the coils I use make the difference.
> 
> Sent from small screen


 @JurgensSt Which from the two gives a more restrictive vape bud? Without being closed off in anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Been teaching from home everyday from 8:30-5:30 using zoom and these are my companions for this cold morning

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis

Jengz said:


> View attachment 193439
> 
> Been teaching from home everyday from 8:30-5:30 using zoom and these are my companions for this cold morning


Nutty Crunch Cookie "YUM" Giz some lol! Is that DJV Mech?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Was a chill day today and did nothing special other than play with Baby Choo! Spyder GT Dicodes with Dvarw DL in operation.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clean Coil and fresh wick for tomorrow! Stratum Submariner and Integra!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz

Timwis said:


> Nutty Crunch Cookie "YUM" Giz some lol! Is that DJV Mech?


This juice is made by the man i regard as the greatest mixologist in the WORLD, mr @Naeemhoosen! Bold statement i know but very true! 


Unfortunately not, it is the coilart mage v2, its a decent mech but not the best.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

In my happy place cooking up a storm.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Ruwaid said:


> @JurgensSt Which from the two gives a more restrictive vape bud? Without being closed off in anyway.


The Asgard Mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

My all time favourite!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vulcan Designs Seduce Dicodes with VWM Integra!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Pancake weather







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Vulcan Designs Seduce Dicodes with VWM Integra!
> View attachment 193486
> View attachment 193487


Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Always stay hydrated

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

Jengz said:


> View attachment 193497
> 
> Always stay hydrated


Yes with tea.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz

Resistance said:


> View attachment 193498
> 
> Yes with tea.


Its actually a solid way to stay hydrated in the winter. During my intermittent fasting i dribk loads of rooibos and coffee. Winner

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wapari Nano and Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another well designed and comfortable mod for those of us that hold our mods in our hands all day long! The OneginR from MadBeard Mods!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Monday's set up all ready to go! MK Mods Mancita with Dvarw DL and matchy-matchy drip tip from Siam Mods!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Monday's set up all ready to go! MK Mods Mancita with Dvarw DL and matchy-matchy drip tip from Siam Mods!
> View attachment 193566



Wow, gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Hellvape MD in loose MTL mode with grape on ice flavour. TV muted and Mighty Sam McClain playing in the background. Awesome vape!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Got my MTL on rotation today, got to ration that juice!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jengz



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

New juice for the lockdown






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V4 and Dvarw in the garden while braai'ing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Jengz said:


> View attachment 193642


Is that the Furyan @Jengz?


----------



## Jengz

Paul33 said:


> Is that the Furyan @Jengz?


Yip indeed it is


----------



## Paul33

Jengz said:


> Yip indeed it is


You happy with it? I’m enjoying the mech squonk thing at the moment so looking to add another one to keep my pulse company.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

I love it, Although it isn't the best mech squonk I've use or had. I often open it to do maintenence but its 21700 capabilities makes it a real winner for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Jengz said:


> I love it, Although it isn't the best mech squonk I've use or had. I often open it to do maintenence but its 21700 capabilities makes it a real winner for me


What makes it not the best you’ve used or had?


----------



## ARYANTO

16h00
Softly whimpering as I open my last bottle of VABAJO that I bought at VC'19 , It surely matured very well .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

The awesome abalone plated Hotcig150 / Skyline took a heavy fall today. 

First time. See the small chip on the corner of the body in the pic below. 

It was a big fall from about 1m onto a hard tiled floor. I put it down on a high counter then turned around and knocked it with my hand. 

Time stood still as it fell. My heart sank. I thought to myself this will be a definite damage situation. 

But no, everything is perfect. Working like a charm. I cannot fathom how the Skyline glass didn’t break but I guess it was a lucky landing. 

Hotcig is still working like a battle-axe. Skyline has no issues. 

Lots of love for this setup. So grateful it didn’t break. Am savouring the vape on it now. Lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Jengz

Paul33 said:


> What makes it not the best you’ve used or had?


It's a lot heavier than others, the contacts are harder to get to when needing a clean, not an issue but time is needed, i hate brass these days as i have to clean ever it ever so often. If you a fan of squonking with dual coil atties which I enjoy every now and then, then i would suggest getting it but if not there are a lot of better mech squonkers out there.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy

@Jengz such as?


----------



## Hazard

Jengz said:


> It's a lot heavier than others, the contacts are harder to get to when needing a clean, not an issue but time is needed, i hate brass these days as i have to clean ever it ever so often. If you a fan of squonking with dual coil atties which I enjoy every now and then, then i would suggest getting it but if not there are a lot of better mech squonkers out there.



I still want to get a furyan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Hazard said:


> I still want to get a furyan.


I agree.


----------



## vicTor

_tabula rasa_

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## CJB85

This VLS is such an underrated little RDA! Running it with a single framed staple at the moment. Whisper quiet, awesome flavour and HUUUUUGE juice well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Matchy matchy Aladdin MTL & Teslacigs Punk with some sliced coffee flavour.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## CashKat88

Grand Guru said:


> Matchy matchy Aladdin MTL & Teslacigs Punk with some sliced coffee flavour.
> View attachment 193815
> View attachment 193816


I see you like those Tesla mods for your MTL mods, was very interested in trying out that Aladdin but where do u even find one? 

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

CashKat88 said:


> I see you like those Tesla mods for your MTL mods, was very interested in trying out that Aladdin but where do u even find one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk


3Fvape buddy


----------



## CashKat88

Grand Guru said:


> 3Fvape buddy


Doesn't it take forever to get here, I've never ordered any gear direct from China, would love one of those evdilos, is it from 3fvape too

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk


----------



## Grand Guru

CashKat88 said:


> Doesn't it take forever to get here, I've never ordered any gear direct from China, would love one of those evdilos, is it from 3fvape too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk


Delivery times vary greatly from as low as 3 weeks to whatever SAPO decides it will take. The Evdilo was from sourcemore.com if I remember well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie

Well this is where my package is now thinks it's gonna take a long time





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid

@Grand Guru how does the Aladdin compare to your sirens bud? In terms of Flavour and airflow? Airflow ring seems very similar!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

I've been drippinga lot lateky since im home, but this reload is something special. An rta that keeps on impressing me even after all these years! Love it!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Ruwaid said:


> @Grand Guru how does the Aladdin compare to your sirens bud? In terms of Flavour and airflow? Airflow ring seems very similar!?


The Siren allows for a looser MTL draw. Flavour is comparable on both in my opinion

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Innokin GoMax disposable tank on my trusty Pico 25. 

As far as disposable tanks go, this one is fantastic because it's 5.5ml, although I think the little Mystique gives better flavour. 
I'd rather use the GoMax though as refilling the Mystique constantly is enough to drive me up the wall!

It fits on the Pico - just! I can't unscrew the battery compartment while the tank is on the mod though, but that's a minor detail.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> Matchy matchy Aladdin MTL & Teslacigs Punk with some sliced coffee flavour.
> View attachment 193815
> View attachment 193816


Don't understand why not more hype about the Aladdin, it's a fantastic MTL RTA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Timwis

Loving this even more than when i reviewed it!





Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 193834


If i was told i could choose one mod then it would be a Strangers Mod, never handled one but just in photos it ooozes quality, maybe one day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid

Timwis said:


> Don't understand why not more hype about the Aladdin, it's a fantastic MTL RTA!


not easy to get here in SA but also sparked my interest after seeing your review on it and if it's tighter than the siren then sign me up

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spongebob

Timwis said:


> Loving this even more than when i reviewed it!
> 
> View attachment 193835
> 
> 
> If i was told i could choose one mod then it would be a Strangers Mod, never handled one but just in photos it ooozes quality, maybe one day!


What is that? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timwis

Ruwaid said:


> not easy to get here in SA but also sparked my interest after seeing your review on it and if it's tighter than the siren then sign me up


I have both the Siren and Siren 2 but the worst thing about constantly testing products for review is i end up not getting time to use the stuff i actually buy so they are still boxed!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

Spongebob said:


> What is that?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Ultroner Theia mate!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spongebob

Timwis said:


> Ultroner Theia mate!


Link to review please 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timwis

Spongebob said:


> Link to review please
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ultroner-theia-stabwood-pod-mod.t65562/

The battery situation holds a surprise!


----------



## Jengz

Had a very peoductive morning mowing the lawnS! Yes of 3 houses, I hate garden work in Autumn! No time to chill, I hardly watch TV but joining the wife the past 2 days watching Indian movies and of course a solid setup to accompany, greates mod ever paired with the greatest atty ever!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Tauriqj

Polished the trusty Broadside and OG goon. Hasn't been used in probably a year or more. Still hits like a train.






Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## RayDeny

Tauriqj said:


> Polished the trusty Broadside and OG goon. Hasn't been used in probably a year or more. Still hits like a train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk



perfect setup you have right there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Killer combo! This juice shines at high wattages!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

The Luxotic is still a winner we are blessed with some rain tonight and I'm lucky to be at work!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Hazard



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Jp1905

Its been a while and still a banger of a juice,Hex switched to Eco Pro mode to optimize consumption figures

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hazard

Black Paint started wearing through. So I decided to sand it off and polish it. Think it came out ok.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Hazard said:


> Black Paint started wearing through. So I decided to sand it off and polish it. Think it came out ok.
> View attachment 193927



Looks great @Hazard

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hazard

Silver said:


> Looks great @Hazard



Thanks. 
My OCD couldn’t handle the scratches and paint coming off.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Hazard said:


> Thanks.
> My OCD couldn’t handle the scratches and paint coming off.



I hear you and can fully understand that!
Good job and it’s great to see 
Enjoy the vape!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny

Thought I would give the Skeleton key and Skyline a go this evening. Still a beautiful Mech, just need to get the skyline plated to match.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Jengz

Jp1905 said:


> View attachment 193923
> 
> Its been a while and still a banger of a juice,Hex switched to Eco Pro mode to optimize consumption figures


Really need a haku! I've only got 2 single coil dl atties at present which is really affecting my consumption and a frosteez is on the cards for after lockdown!

Thanks JP! All the way in CT and bringing tears to a man's eyes all the way in the 011!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spongebob

RayDeny said:


> Thought I would give the Skeleton key and Skyline a go this evening. Still a beautiful Mech, just need to get the skyline plated to match.
> 
> View attachment 193929


Would like to offer a nail clipper PIF but seeing that it's lockdown 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jp1905

Jengz said:


> Really need a haku! I've only got 2 single coil dl atties at present which is really affecting my consumption and a frosteez is on the cards for after lockdown!
> 
> Thanks JP! All the way in CT and bringing tears to a man's eyes all the way in the 011!



Dont worry I feel the same when I see that plum hex!


----------



## RayDeny

Spongebob said:


> Would like to offer a nail clipper PIF but seeing that it's lockdown
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



its currently a race between the wife and I, I’m catching up and the fate of the house stands in the balance . Next will be who can grow the longest facial hair.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spongebob

RayDeny said:


> its currently a race between the wife and I, I’m catching up and the fate of the house stands in the balance . Next will be who can grow the longest facial hair.




Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ruan91

Voopoo Drag 2, Dovpo blotto on top filled with Majestic Vapor Ju-Long

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Some DL action.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Russian Comfort mods! Most comfortable mods on the planet! 
Stratum Submariner and MadBeardMods Onegin!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

The power couple. The switch has my adv in and the noisy some tofo for prx saving until lockdown ends.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Mtl Monday







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

I've been vaping this combo for the week. Nice ,but the zues is burning fuel too heavily so I switch to this as the main combo and the zues running behind the scenes


So much better at juice consumption with the 0.5 ohm coil and the freemax at highest wattwage.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Haven’t been doing a lot of DL lately, but I must say that after recoiling and a rewick I’m really enjoying this for a change today! 


The Crius II on the little Terminator is really rocking it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Not in hand but on desk.
Had a little time yesterday and went through the vape drawer.
Forgot i had most of these things. 
MTL might yet save me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Devon Strydom

My desk check. And what would be in the hand today...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

M.Adhir said:


> Not in hand but on desk.
> Had a little time yesterday and went through the vape drawer.
> Forgot i had most of these things.
> MTL might yet save me.
> 
> View attachment 194033



Wow, what a collection @M.Adhir !

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Reo Silver

Trusty MTL tobacco companion

Performing well throughout lockdown

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Jp1905

Early morning headstart getting some work done before the toddler and baby takes over the day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Time to bring out the small guns.






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

JurgensSt said:


> Time to bring out the small guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen


That looks very similar to my old Variable V & W Innokin Itaste SVD. (Superior Vaping Device). Been using it since 2012 and is my only device although I still have 2 working ones. Previous one was a LavaTube that looked like a bicycle pump.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PartyDave

Not in my hand, but on the counter for the few seconds I can put it down

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Onegin and Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

First and last squonker with square bottle 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny

Thought I would bring out the Rio and Hellfire for a bit, currently have 12mg Obsidian running through it. Mmmmm I definitely need to use this more.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz

Brought out some of the new stash today, mad mango, ah ehat a great old friend!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Marvelous @Christos !
Is that the Hadaly?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Marvelous @Christos !
> Is that the Hadaly?


Narda. I hated the hadaly

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bmo

vicTor said:


> View attachment 192641


Absolutely awesome, what are those

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

Bmo said:


> Absolutely awesome, what are those



thanks

one on the left is a Barons Vape Box SQRT

one on the right is a Monark Resurgence

both are mech squonk mods, both driving Psyclone Citadel RDA's

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Safz_b



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Bmo

vicTor said:


> thanks
> 
> one on the left is a Barons Vape Box SQRT
> 
> one on the right is a Monark Resurgence
> 
> both are mech squonk mods, both driving Psyclone Citadel RDA's


Where can we get those


----------



## vicTor

Bmo said:


> Where can we get those



hi, mechs are not entry level mods and can be dangerous. PM me

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie

vicTor said:


> hi, mechs are not entry level mods and can be dangerous. PM me


I agree and i need to get a new connecting plate(if thats right)for my monarch i made a copper/brass one but i don't get the same power out as with the silver plate

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Skyline and Provita with Peanut Butter
Mmmm....

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

kicking against the pricks

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru

The vapefly Galaxies provides a very fine MTL experience. 1.75Ohm coil at 12W.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Having a silvery Monday

I know it looks like a repost

But starting an OCD check
The more you look that better it gets

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## playa4life

Currently sitting with a cigarette in my hand and contemplating lighting this thing after almost two years of being off the stinkies. My pre-lockdown order got hijacked and supplier wasnt able to get replacement out in time

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kayfun 5² on top of the Droid coming out to play! I really need some Vape Mail now!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Today is going to be a breeze






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum Black V4 with Dvarw DL and Siam Drip Tip!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Devon Strydom

Rob Fisher said:


> Kayfun 5² on top of the Droid coming out to play! I really need some Vape Mail now!
> View attachment 194527



Now that’s a sexy mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Where can I get one of those @BioHAZarD ?

I mean the mug !!!!!!!!.

I already have an Asmodus Luna.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Where can I get one of those @BioHAZarD ?
> 
> I mean the mug !!!!!!!!.
> 
> I already have an Asmodus Luna.


LOL
i'll have to ask the wife ... i'm always looking for another Luna

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Nothing like a 10year and tobacco MTL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

The Rose MTL with Havana Nightz is in my hand

Just had a wick change. Previous wick did 60ml of juice over quite a long time! Flavour on the new wick is better but the old wick wasn’t bad. Quite amazing. 

Love this tank. Lovely flavour and nice tight MTL

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Silver said:


> The Rose MTL with Havana Nightz is in my hand
> 
> Just had a wick change. Previous wick did 60ml of juice over quite a long time! Flavour on the new wick is better but the old wick wasn’t bad. Quite amazing.
> 
> Love this tank. Lovely flavour and nice tight MTL


And good looking too!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Mini Blue, DVarw DL and Siam Tip with Red Pill Inside!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

_carpe diem_

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Dwarfy

Depends on the mood and scenery:






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## VapingAccountant

Weird set up... Blotto airflow cut down half way running a 0.6 ohm coil on a NC V2...

Reactions: Winner 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Siren had much downtime until today! Coilology mtl staple coil with some 12mg minty tobacco!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

I didn't vape on the Obs Engine Nano for more than a year and it still rocks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

A glass of Rijks Pinotage!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

_Zweites Geschoss_

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Ugi

Stolen packet of sweets from kids.... I opened it upside down quick handfull down the hatch

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz

Post iftaar(breaking fast) vape, i tend to go for my mtl setups first because yoh the nic cravings can get out of hand!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

DPM Datu DNA60 and Dvarw DL with matchy drip tip from Siam Mods!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

Weekend lockdown friends

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Ugi

@BioHAZarD lucky those lockdown friends are far apart... Good social distancing

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PartyDave

Great day for gardening and some blueberry funnelcake

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## delon

Aquamaster on the Rincoe






Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

If I was stuck on a desert Island these would be the two setups I would take with. Stratum V4 and Submariner both with Dvarw DL's and matching tips from Siam Mods!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ultem Vape Droid and Golden Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny

Some fat framed staples from the coil company in the Ti OG Goon, feeling like a hot cloudy Vape this evening.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Hazard

My babies.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PartyDave

Some Bantam Box action for the night. Still waiting for my Vapehell though

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis

PartyDave said:


> Some Bantam Box action for the night. Still waiting for my Vapehell though
> View attachment 195026


Is that the revision version?


----------



## PartyDave

Timwis said:


> Is that the revision version?


That is correct

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Ugi said:


> Stolen packet of sweets from kids.... I opened it upside down quick handfull down the hatch
> View attachment 194934


@Ugi what rta is that bud?


----------



## Ugi

Dvarw mtl with steam tuners top fil

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today will be a Taifun Day! GTIV on the Taifun Box Mod!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

OG Goon 22 on the Stingray X
Smackaroon 2.0 vape juice of choice today






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Mtl mechs





Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mollie

Mech mod cleaned
Skyfall ESG cleaned and recoiled and wicked
Got the very last 7ml out of the nutty crunch cookie





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Ugi

Monarks for the win

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Don't let @vicTor see that Monark

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Outlaw juice in the dvarw mtl and a good book

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie

Ugi said:


> Monarks for the win


No doubt just needs a paint job but had to clean it with handy andy was very dirty

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

BioHAZarD said:


> Outlaw juice in the dvarw mtl and a good book
> View attachment 195071


Still need to give the Dvarw MTL a try

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie

JurgensSt said:


> Don't let @vicTor see that Monark
> 
> Sent from small screen


He knows i have one lol

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

JurgensSt said:


> Still need to give the Dvarw MTL a try
> 
> Sent from small screen


Well worth it. Daily mtl driver.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

JurgensSt said:


> Don't let @vicTor see that Monark
> 
> Sent from small screen



I've actually met that Resurgence at a meet up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

BioHAZarD said:


> Well worth it. Daily mtl driver.


Send it to me 
Want to try it on the Notion 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

JurgensSt said:


> Send it to me
> Want to try it on the Notion
> 
> Sent from small screen


Hmm. I think not. Lol

Try them https://voodoovapour.co.za/high-end-rda-rdta-s-and-rta-s/228-dvarw-mtl-rta.html
For after lockdown?


----------



## Ugi

Between @vicTor and myself we have enough monarks for days

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

BioHAZarD said:


> Hmm. I think not. Lol
> 
> Try them https://voodoovapour.co.za/high-end-rda-rdta-s-and-rta-s/228-dvarw-mtl-rta.html
> For after lockdown?


Oneday I'll get you to agree with me 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BeaLea

Been watching this post for a few days and have been too shy to post mine, haha. I also realised that I am definitely going to be looking at a new set up after seeing all these glorious things.

But here is mine today with a tank of Milc Pango

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## JurgensSt

BeaLea said:


> Been watching this post for a few days and have been too shy to post mine, haha. I also realised that I am definitely going to be looking at a new set up after seeing all these glorious things.
> 
> But here is mine today with a tank of Milc Pango
> 
> View attachment 195080


Never be shy to show the world what you vaping on. 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## CJB85

BeaLea said:


> Been watching this post for a few days and have been too shy to post mine, haha. I also realised that I am definitely going to be looking at a new set up after seeing all these glorious things.
> 
> But here is mine today with a tank of Milc Pango
> 
> View attachment 195080



If you enjoy the vape you get off that, then it’s a great setup... never feel shy posting anything on here... as long as it’s not a Camel or Marlboro, no one will get negative about your setup. Zeus Attys are popular for a reason...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## CJB85

BioHAZarD said:


> Outlaw juice in the dvarw mtl and a good book
> View attachment 195071



I like the outlaw as a palate reset... it’s a little heavy on the aniseed for an ADV, but a fabulous shock therapy to get the most out of Connoisseur,
Red Wood, Arabian Nights or Caramel Cigar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85

JurgensSt said:


> Mtl mechs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen



What’s your opinion of the Expromizer? I haven’t heard anyone say it’s bad, waiting for mine to arrive post lockdwon...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JurgensSt

CJB85 said:


> What’s your opinion of the Expromizer? I haven’t heard anyone say it’s bad, waiting for mine to arrive post lockdwon...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My favorite mtl rta at the moment 

Sent from small screen


----------



## BeaLea

CJB85 said:


> If you enjoy the vape you get off that, then it’s a great setup... never feel shy posting anything on here... as long as it’s not a Camel or Marlboro, no one will get negative about your setup. Zeus Attys are popular for a reason...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I do enjoy the setup, but am definitely looking to get a new mod. Thanks. I promise you will never see a post of a cigarette from me

I have definitely started to realise that this community is not a place to be shy. 
@JurgensSt you are so right

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85

BeaLea said:


> I do enjoy the setup, but am definitely looking to get a new mod. Thanks. I promise you will never see a post of a cigarette from me
> 
> I have definitely started to realise that this community is not a place to be shy.
> @JurgensSt you are so right



Bang for buck you can’t beat the Gen if you are shopping mods...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85

JurgensSt said:


> My favorite mtl rta at the moment
> 
> Sent from small screen



Yay!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timwis

PartyDave said:


> That is correct


I know it sounds ironic lol but the original version had more of a rebuildable theme when it came to bridges, while the revision just has bridges for stock coils. The one thing i prefer about the revision is the boro style tank with fill bung!


----------



## BioHAZarD

CJB85 said:


> I like the outlaw as a palate reset... it’s a little heavy on the aniseed for an ADV, but a fabulous shock therapy to get the most out of Connoisseur,
> Red Wood, Arabian Nights or Caramel Cigar.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I njoy outlaw becoz of the aniseed but it does work a little as you described.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PartyDave

Timwis said:


> I know it sounds ironic lol but the original version had more of a rebuildable theme when it came to bridges, while the revision just has bridges for stock coils. The one thing i prefer about the revision is the boro style tank with fill bung!


How so? Any of the normal bridges fir in the revision. Has the same boro tank as the billet box


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

PartyDave said:


> How so? Any of the normal bridges fir in the revision. Has the same boro tank as the billet box


I mean what it actually comes with not what fits it!


----------



## Rob Fisher

SVA Kimberly and Dvarw DL setup for tomorrow!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PartyDave

Timwis said:


> I mean what it actually comes with not what fits it!


Oh, yes, correct. The BVC coil I got was a dud from the get go and the ceramic coil lasted half a tank. Now I have to wait for the Vapeshell to come back in to stock. My insider should be here in about 3-6 weeks


----------



## Timwis

PartyDave said:


> Oh, yes, correct. The BVC coil I got was a dud from the get go and the ceramic coil lasted half a tank. Now I have to wait for the Vapeshell to come back in to stock. My insider should be here in about 3-6 weeks


I still haven't rigged up my Grizzly yet, it's a bridge using mesh wicking!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Intake single on the Vsricking and the JK mini on the Uwell Crown will lead the troops tonight.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raikan007

Vapor storm puma and dead rabbit dripper.

Running very low on juice.

Off topic.

Does anyone know where I can get more juice from?
I'm in Sunninghill JHB






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Phantom and Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## RayDeny

Some MTL goodness early in the morning. Must say I do enjoy MTL with high Nic over morning coffee then transition over the MTL in the afternoon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellvape Phantoms!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Dwarfy

Jp1905 said:


> View attachment 195133



Is that a Hexohm and Goon RDA?
Quite like the setup!

How’s the goldbar juice, have it loaded in my post lockdown cart. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruwaid

@Dwarfy its the hex and Kali V2 rda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dwarfy

Ruwaid said:


> @Dwarfy its the hex and Kali V2 rda



Shot, thanks bud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Getting bored not getting vape mail so let's see what we can find in the display cabinet to play with. Ahhh my Limited Edition Titanium EVL Reaper V2! Let's matchy-matchy it on Dani Blue! Decent juice capacity and excellent flavour!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Some forest berries on ice in the vape shell

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

With the extension of ban on vape products sales, MTL for the win all the way!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

Grand Guru said:


> With the extension of ban on vape products sales, MTL for the win all the way!
> View attachment 195198


Totally

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger

BioHAZarD said:


> Totally
> 
> View attachment 195199


MTL the way to go for sure!


And a slight bit more cloudiness from the Vinci.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today's operational setup is the Limelight Wicket from Poland and the Dvarw DL from Hungary and a Siam Tip from Scotland and inside is Red Pill from South Africa!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Not so matchy matchy MTL day






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85

JurgensSt said:


> Not so matchy matchy MTL day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen



Is that a Steam Tuners Kayfun Lite?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruwaid

@CJB85 its a Dotmtl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

CJB85 said:


> Is that a Steam Tuners Kayfun Lite?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm to poor for a Kayfun lite 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tonight we are going green! Solar Storm and Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Rob Fisher said:


> Tonight we are going green! Solar Storm and Dvarw DL!
> View attachment 195273


It's such a gorgeous setup

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ugi

Dvarw MTL... And 1 Monark hadaly DL

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Mollie

Ugi said:


> View attachment 195277
> 
> Dvarw MTL... And 1 Monark hadaly DL


I like the cap on the hadaly i still need to fix my one screw on my hadaly

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

A large glass of JD, can't sleep!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Box Kuture 21700 Mod with Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum Crystal and Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Dwarfy

Decided to pull out the Shado Omni, forgot how I enjoyed this tank. Running on a dotbox and have the trusty petri on the side. Nice combination with some Scotchies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Dwarfy said:


> Decided to pull out the Shado Omni, forgot how I enjoyed this tank. Running on a dotbox and have the trusty petri on the side. Nice combination with some Scotchies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Love the Petri setup too @Dwarfy !
I also have a blue Petri RDA - but not the tube

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dwarfy

Silver said:


> Love the Petri setup too @Dwarfy !
> I also have a blue Petri RDA - but not the tube



Yup, it’s got quite a kick for such a small thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

Familiarising myself again with the Zeus X mesh as i stopped testing it a couple of weeks ago but now i'ts time to write my review, must get more Ni80 mesh it pumps out flavour and some!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dwarfy

Timwis said:


> Familiarising myself again with the Zeus X mesh as i stopped testing it a couple of weeks ago but now i'ts time to write my review, must get more Ni80 mesh it pumps out flavour and some!
> 
> View attachment 195372



Please let me know what you think. Considering getting one myself. 

Ps. 
What mod is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

Dwarfy said:


> Please let me know what you think. Considering getting one myself.
> 
> Ps.
> What mod is that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lost Vape Mirage mate! My review will get posted sometime over the next 48hours, @StompieZA has already given his thoughts if you head over to the RTA section of the reviews!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Saturday night movie with the kids, some yummy juice in the Reload delivering loads of refreshing flavour!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## mstrauss003

Dead rabbit RTA with Smok X-Priv

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Zer0_C00L

JEL - Flip 'n Ice keeping me and my favourite brew company

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## BeaLea

Decided to give my old set up a day out

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## mstrauss003

Its funny how the thread's name is "Whats in your right hand" and most people take pics of whats in their left hand...(including me)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis

mstrauss003 said:


> Its funny how the thread's name is "Whats in your right hand" and most people take pics of whats in their left hand...(including me)


I don't have that problem at 49 i have built up my wrist muscles both sides, it's about the only thing i can do equally effectively with both hands, hold a mod that is! why what were you referring too?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Amir

mstrauss003 said:


> Its funny how the thread's name is "Whats in your right hand" and most people take pics of whats in their left hand...(including me)



It’s even more funny cause the thread is name is ‘what’s in your hand right now?’

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Timwis

Amir said:


> It’s even more funny cause the thread is name is ‘what’s in your hand right now?’


I wonder how many people have read the thread title and thought " you really wouldn't want to know"!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> With the extension of ban on vape products sales, MTL for the win all the way!
> View attachment 195198


I would of thought the Brunhilde would be too tall for the Swag 2 but that actually looks a really good match-up!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tinykey

Have nothing in my hand... Have no more juice... This gonna be fun time now....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Tinykey said:


> Have nothing in my hand... Have no more juice... This gonna be fun time now....


Sorry to hear that @Tinykey. You should get yourself some nicotine gums. Not ideal but it helps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Timwis said:


> I would of thought the Brunhilde would be too tall for the Swag 2 but that actually looks a really good match-up!


I guess the battery cap masks the height of the tank

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TyTy

Last few drops of Panama them in dry until lockdown ends

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tinykey

Grand Guru said:


> Sorry to hear that @Tinykey. You should get yourself some nicotine gums. Not ideal but it helps.


Thanks dude... Will make it they must just open the sale again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mstrauss003

Amir said:


> It’s even more funny cause the thread is name is ‘what’s in your hand right now?’


Hahaha oh no...now I feel like an idiot who cannot read...haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Onegin DNA75C and polished Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Devon Strydom

My most un-matchy matchy setup. But a really good mtl vape. #righthand

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Strangers Minuta DNA75C and Onegin DNA75C both with polished Dvarw DL's!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Jp1905



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor

_auf ins nächste geschoss_

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Mollie

vicTor said:


> _auf ins nächste geschoss_
> 
> View attachment 195539


Ooh German Monark 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Time for some restricted DL action.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Purple is operational tonight!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dwarfy

vicTor said:


> _auf ins nächste geschoss_
> 
> View attachment 195539



Man o man, I want one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## vicTor

Dwarfy said:


> Man o man, I want one!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



im erdgeschoss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Timwis

BioHAZarD said:


> View attachment 195544


Gorgeous set-up!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

New custom made panels for my Oframe


















Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum Submariner Dvarw DL and Atmizoo 18350 Dingo and Skydrop.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

One of my favourite mods from way back when! When Snow Wolf made awesome mods!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Red with engraved Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Cognet-Vapour

my mouse....otherwise

my ProMech 2 with 0.18ohm quad core coills and my very own Orange vape juice i made.. steeped for just over a month.

turned out nicer than i expected dont want to sound cocky but better than most orange vapes ive vaped..(not like Jam if that makes sense) still not where i want it to be though

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny

The invisible man, Kennidy setup and some mango sticky rice keeping me company tonight oh and can not ignore the red wine, much deserved red wine.



Image fixed by the secret porcupine!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Red and Dvarw DL Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

We going beeg today






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Rob Fisher said:


> Dani Red and Dvarw DL Bazinga!
> View attachment 195773


Like the matchy matchy 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Dwarfy

JurgensSt said:


> We going beeg today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen



Is that the hammer of god mech mod?

How is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Dwarfy said:


> Is that the hammer of god mech mod?
> 
> How is it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it the V3 HOG 4x18650

I love it.

Hit like a train


Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

no rest, for the wicked

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Dwarfy

JurgensSt said:


> Yes it the V3 HOG 4x18650
> 
> I love it.
> 
> Hit like a train
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen



Got one loaded in the cart, but so little reviews out there. 

Which RDA you running?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JurgensSt

Dwarfy said:


> Got one loaded in the cart, but so little reviews out there.
> 
> Which RDA you running?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Asgard 30mm


Sent from small screen


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Silver and Dvarw DL.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Two Stratums and a Dani Mini with Dvarw DL's and a Dvarw DL FL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ivory Solar Storm and Golden Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Ugi

Olden days... .Derringer v3 rda.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Breakfast

Recently discovered if I break up an Eet Sum Mor biscuit and mix it into my muesli and all bran flakes it transforms it!

Makes it sweeter, much tastier and gives it more ‘body’. 

I know biscuits are not healthy and kind of defeats the purpose of the all bran and muesli. But hey it’s only 1 biscuit. And we are in lockdown so we need to spoil ourselves a bit! 

Try it. You might like it.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

there is a pineapple and a Resurgence in my hand right now

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt

vicTor said:


> there is a pineapple and a Resurgence in my hand right now
> 
> View attachment 196272


You can do it SpongeBob 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CJB85

Not in my hand, but one can wish, right??





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Dwarfy

Pulled out the DotRDA, still impressed:






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Silver said:


> Breakfast
> 
> Recently discovered if I break up an Eet Sum Mor biscuit and mix it into my muesli and all bran flakes it transforms it!
> 
> Makes it sweeter, much tastier and gives it more ‘body’.
> 
> I know biscuits are not healthy and kind of defeats the purpose of the all bran and muesli. But hey it’s only 1 biscuit. And we are in lockdown so we need to spoil ourselves a bit!
> 
> Try it. You might like it.


@Silver ... other one is tennis biscuits with corn flakes ... divine ... grew up with that combo before school

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

incredible_hullk said:


> @Silver ... other one is tennis biscuits with corn flakes ... divine ... grew up with that combo before school



I have tennis biscuits!
I need to try that, will do so and report back
Thanks @incredible_hullk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Spongebob

CJB85 said:


> Not in my hand, but one can wish, right??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yoh that is beaaauuutiful 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Silver said:


> Breakfast
> 
> Recently discovered if I break up an Eet Sum Mor biscuit and mix it into my muesli and all bran flakes it transforms it!
> 
> Makes it sweeter, much tastier and gives it more ‘body’.
> 
> I know biscuits are not healthy and kind of defeats the purpose of the all bran and muesli. But hey it’s only 1 biscuit. And we are in lockdown so we need to spoil ourselves a bit!
> 
> Try it. You might like it.



@Silver thats the most healthiest biscuits ever,that why it's called short bread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

incredible_hullk said:


> @Silver ... other one is tennis biscuits with corn flakes ... divine ... grew up with that combo before school


And Marie's biscuits. Also awesome with lots of things including marshmallows.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Resistance said:


> And Marie's biscuits. Also awesome with lots of things including marshmallows.



I must get some Marie biscuits, I miss them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Monday morning juice test.






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## CashKat88

First day back at work with my trusty companion





Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## pote_b

Fire button packed up, back to the very first mod I ever owned until some restrictions are lifted. Works surprisingly well for MTL at around 1.5ohm





Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silo

I have had 2 fire buttons die in my vape life. Wish my first vape was still working. A Rincoe Manto mini mod. Was waaay tougher than the one Wotofo Recurve mod.

I have another Recurve mod, holding up better. These sqounk bottles destroy any juice, I dare not try squonk again. The mod also rips up 21700 batteries. Just can't like this mod anymore, but it is all I have.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt

A Noisy Hex day







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Decided to revive the Therion 167 with some Andre’s mate (recipe in the DIY section) steeped for more than a year in my genuine replica Dvarw DL. Man o man, you can not buy anything this smooth and tasty!

Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

In the hand right now is a Dvarw DL on the clear Droid and Baby Choo!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

The Gen with the Fatality today , Test-driving MONARK's Baklava Greek Dessert , really an tasty ,flavorful juice in a winner setup , man, vaping rocxxx !

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Battery Life Mods! Strangers 21 with a 20700 and a Droid with a 26650.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

The Beest patied with the DB V3 and some VM4 that's been sitting at the back of a drawer for more than a year! The flavour is awesome.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Grand Guru said:


> The Beest patied with the DB V3 and some VM4 that's been sitting at the back of a drawer for more than a year! The flavour is awesome.
> View attachment 196451


Tauren looks cool on the D/B .

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tomorrow's setup will be the Fusion Project with Dvarw DL filled with Red Pill!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> Battery Life Mods! Strangers 21 with a 20700 and a Droid with a 26650.
> View attachment 196442


Rob , is the clear Droid a ltd run or is it still available ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

ARYANTO said:


> Rob , is the clear Droid a ltd run or is it still available ?



@ARYANTO the Droid is no longer produced and the only way to get one these days is second hand. I could never work out why they stopped producing them. Second hand they still retain their value.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fusion Project Mod and Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tripod on the Stratum V6M Dicodes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Me and my new buddy the MaxPod having some fun with nicsalts

Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Skyline with the Swag 2 and some Exclamation Mark

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## adriaanh

Grand Guru said:


> Saturday night movie with the kids, some yummy juice in the Reload delivering loads of refreshing flavour!
> View attachment 195379


Are you happy with the Evdilo mod?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Rdta time






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Grand Guru said:


> Skyline with the Swag 2 and some Exclamation Mark
> View attachment 196516


Love the Swag 2 , got mine yesterday from V.Cartell and loving it , also the black one , Using the Mystique disposable tank with my growing collection of CBD ... needed a single batt mod after @Power puffer hijacked my Puma single , he borrowed it for such an extended period that I eventually gave him the box too . Another good deed

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

adriaanh said:


> Are you happy with the Evdilo mod?


I’m loving it so much that I permanently married it to the Reload with a set of Sanyo B 4250mAh batteries. It’s the only setup on which I vape a t high wattage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Mini Black and engraved Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mato RDTA on the Vicious Ant Spade Squonker!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis

Enjoying the mesh wicked Panda!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

Post Khatam(the conclusion of our fastimg night prayers with. The completion of our Holy Quran durimg these prayers) drip session. Time to relax and vape!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Very hard to beat a Stratum Mod with a Dvarw DL on top and Red Pill inside! In fact, it's not possible to beat that!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Tinykey

My gen with revolver

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Tinykey said:


> My gen with relover


MMM... prefer a re-lover instead of a revolver too

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gersh

Assistance please 

What tank is this ? Looks like a vaporreso but just wanna be 100% sure. I know you can unscrew the bottom to see but it’s on too tight and I don’t want to risk “them” breaking the tank to see. 

I know the mod is Smoant Taggerz


----------



## Devon Strydom

Love this little combo

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JB1987

I've waited long enough, the last of the lockdown wine...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

JB1987 said:


> I've waited long enough, the last of the lockdown wine...
> 
> View attachment 196670



@JB1987 if we were able to go from province to province I would be in my car now!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## JB1987

Rob Fisher said:


> @JB1987 if we were able to go from province to province I would be in my car now!



You would have been most welcome @Rob Fisher , it's excellent!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

JB1987 said:


> I've waited long enough, the last of the lockdown wine...
> 
> View attachment 196670


That was a good year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum Sub Mariner with polished Dvarw DL on top!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Tinykey

Gersh said:


> Assistance please
> 
> What tank is this ? Looks like a vaporreso but just wanna be 100% sure. I know you can unscrew the bottom to see but it’s on too tight and I don’t want to risk “them” breaking the tank to see.
> 
> I know the mod is Smoant Taggerz
> 
> View attachment 196666


Those heads are the same one that on the vapes puma mod kits don't know the name of them


----------



## ARYANTO

Re coil and re wicked , the gunmetal Blotto with the Gen ,using MONARK's Creamy caramel toffee .
'' My happy place ''

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Spyder1984

My new stuff... Zeus X on Aegis X mod, Love the Smurf Shake

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru

I decided to give the Matrix Trilogy another shot after many years. It's still awesome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Siren 2 22mm MTL and the matching Tesla Punk with Forest Berries on ice

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Spyder1984

Oi wei... Sooooo many pretty gadgets.... 

What have I gotten myself into?

I can already see myself turning into a collector

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RayDeny

Still one of my favorite setups.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Spyder1984

RayDeny said:


> Still one of my favorite setups.
> 
> View attachment 196848



That looks super cool, is it really wood and resin...?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JurgensSt

RayDeny said:


> Still one of my favorite setups.
> 
> View attachment 196848


Looks really nice 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RayDeny

Spyder1984 said:


> That looks super cool, is it really wood and resin...?



stabilized wood and resin yip.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Spyder1984

RayDeny said:


> stabilized wood and resin yip.



I am a carpenter by trade, hence my love for wood finishes.

It looks amazing!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

If lockdown doesn't end soon I may have to vape Hand Sanitizer!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## CJB85

Rob Fisher said:


> If lockdown doesn't end soon I may have to vape Hand Sanitizer!
> View attachment 196850



My mom sells some mint scented gel sanitizer at her shop, if you want to add some flavour!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## RayDeny

H


Spyder1984 said:


> I am a carpenter by trade, hence my love for wood finishes.
> 
> It looks amazing!



Have a look through the high end thread, you will see some really nice stab wood mods, uncle @Rob has one hell of a collection.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Spyder1984

RayDeny said:


> H
> 
> 
> Have a look through the high end thread, you will see some really nice stab wood mods, uncle @Rob has one hell of a collection.



Will definitely do that tonight,

Thanks for the direction...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Things are heading from bad to worse with this tobacco and e-cigarettes(and related products) ban.
I sense an impending Apocalypse.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Ugi

Thats not an apocalypse ..... That hoarding .... 
1 for everyday there bru

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## CJB85

M.Adhir said:


> Things are heading from bad to worse with this tobacco and e-cigarettes(and related products) ban.
> I sense an impending Apocalypse.
> 
> View attachment 196903



All that cotton and nothing to drip on it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Things are heading from bad to worse with this tobacco and e-cigarettes(and related products) ban.
> I sense an impending Apocalypse.
> 
> View attachment 196903


More like a riot

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Acidkill

Cultivape white rabbit.. So good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Mini Red and Blue with polished DVarw DL's!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Dani Mini Red and Blue with polished DVarw DL's!
> View attachment 196927
> View attachment 196928


Nice............But isn't the polished polished finish on the DVarw against the slightly brushed finish on the Dani working on your OCD a bit

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Nice............But isn't the polished polished finish on the DVarw against the slightly brushed finish on the Dani working on your OCD a bit



It is indeed @Genosmate! I plan to polish a Dani today to see how it comes out!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> Dani Mini Red and Blue with polished DVarw DL's!
> View attachment 196927
> View attachment 196928


Beautiful , put all the colours Dani's in a row and show it off ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

BioHAZarD said:


> View attachment 196937


Mods are good-looking - That Taviro ! beautiful !

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Spyker41771



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today it was a Dani Mini's turn to visit the polishing workstation!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

The JKM with a 510 driptip delivers. I wonder why they went for an 810 in the first place and never tried it to be honest.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Spyker41771



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> If lockdown doesn't end soon I may have to vape Hand Sanitizer!
> View attachment 196850


I forgot to ask, what scent is your sanitizer

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Sent the Pulse back home to @Juan_G, so today the OL16 is sitting pretty on top of my Aleader squonk, with some "Gray" market 12mg Mango Freezo MTL from 3rd World liquids. Fruity is fun for a change , but I miss my tobacco's.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's going to be a Dani Mini weekend!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## CJB85

Rob Fisher said:


> It's going to be a Dani Mini weekend!
> View attachment 197069


@Rob Fisher what is that shape called for the Siam tips?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CJB85 said:


> @Rob Fisher what is that shape called for the Siam tips?



It’s the Tower. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## CJB85

Rob Fisher said:


> It’s the Tower.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, pity, I see that all of his black ones are sold out. Please let me know when you guys organize another shipment from them, if he has some new black ones in by then, I will jump in on the buy. I would like to treat my wife to some awesome tips.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

CJB85 said:


> Thank you, pity, I see that all of his black ones are sold out. Please let me know when you guys organize another shipment from them, if he has some new black ones in by then, I will jump in on the buy. I would like to treat my wife to some awesome tips.



He just had a custom option for solid black and solid white on his Facebook group. I have a shipment leaving today.

Here is his FB Group. https://www.facebook.com/groups/721893824514190

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

CJB85 said:


> Thank you, pity, I see that all of his black ones are sold out. Please let me know when you guys organize another shipment from them, if he has some new black ones in by then, I will jump in on the buy. I would like to treat my wife to some awesome tips.



You must always just give the tip....don't spoil her...

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## CJB85

Rob Fisher said:


> He just had a custom option for solid black and solid white on his Facebook group. I have a shipment leaving today.
> 
> Here is his FB Group. https://www.facebook.com/groups/721893824514190


Thank you, I requested access to the group and will see what's up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hazard

Well I was bored and tried the force patina on a copper Broadside.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Timwis

Tootle puffing with the Cog on a dual 18650 pod mod!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## CJB85

Timwis said:


> Tootle puffing with the Cog on a dual 18650 pod mod!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 197159



Is that the Nugget?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

CJB85 said:


> Is that the Nugget?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep Nugget GT mate!


----------



## JurgensSt

Late night sweet tooth








Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Chronix

Finally Friday!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Saturday traditional squonking session while I can still afford it otherwise it's MTL all the way. Warmish day in Bloem after a horribly freezing weak and sone awesome orange flavour on the Wasp.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Amy

Once in a while I take the big one off the shelve but in times like these I keep it short and revert to something else that is lighter on juice.





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Amy said:


> Once in a while I take the big one off the shelve but in times like these I keep it short and revert to something else that is lighter on juice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Busy rewicking mine. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Morning coffee in MTL mode.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Pudding for breakfast






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85

My mods rarely change, so to avoid posting the same 3 devices again... I quite like the colors on this one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Devon Strydom

JurgensSt said:


> Pudding for breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



How’s the Destiny RTA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Devon Strydom said:


> How’s the Destiny RTA?


I'm enjoying it. As good in flavour as my JKM 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Devon Strydom

JurgensSt said:


> I'm enjoying it. As good in flavour as my JKM
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



JKM is good...
And the airflow?


----------



## JurgensSt

Devon Strydom said:


> JKM is good...
> And the airflow?


Had to close down the airflow halfway. Way to much fully open. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DysectorZA

JurgensSt said:


> Pudding for breakfast



What brand juice is that? I haven't seen it around? Is it INK or MK?


----------



## JurgensSt

DysectorZA said:


> What brand juice is that? I haven't seen it around? Is it INK or MK?


It's the new juice from Monark Vapes

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raikan007

JurgensSt said:


> Pudding for breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


How does your juice taste? I bought some of these monark juices and I don't taste any of the profiles coming through. Mostly white pepper

The pink gin one is okay.

Tried many different wicjs5, coils, voltages etc etc and I just can't get the flavors to work 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Timwis said:


> View attachment 197339



I think that's a pic of Jan Van Riebeeck on your can

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis

vicTor said:


> I think that's a pic of Jan Van Riebeeck on your can


Lol. it's William McEwan.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Timwis said:


> Lol. it's William McEwan.


Nope, have to agree, it must be Jan... 
I'm surprised no one has blamed poor Jan for this whole Corona fiasco

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Nope, have to agree, it must be Jan...
> I'm surprised no one has blamed poor Jan for this whole Corona fiasco


William would be turning in his grave knowing that his company would sell out to the English. McEwans is now owned by Marstons (use to work for them) and brewed in my birth town of Burton on Trent. Add to that he gets mistaken for a Dutch explorer who was from a couple of centuries before his time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## RayDeny

I think it’s going to be a skyline day today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## BioHAZarD

RayDeny said:


> I think it’s going to be a skyline day today.
> 
> View attachment 197355


EPIC

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Amy

vicTor said:


> View attachment 197354


That clear battery wrap hahaha
Can you imagine pulling that out and inserting it into a hybrid mech and watching people run and diving behind counters because they think the battery haven't got a wrap on

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V6M with Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Cornelius

RayDeny said:


> I think it’s going to be a skyline day today.
> 
> View attachment 197355



What a line up!! That remains one of the nicest Limelights in SA 
Still have to try lay my hands on a skyline at some point. One of the bucket list items not yet ticked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85

RayDeny said:


> I think it’s going to be a skyline day today.
> 
> View attachment 197355


I'm not a huge Stabwood fan, but that mod on the left is FIRE...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Vinci X in action with the RBA section. Not a simple exercise to build and wick but when you get it right it surpasses the commercial coils in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Grand Guru said:


> Vinci X in action with the RBA section. Not a simple exercise to build and wick but when you get it right it surpasses the commercial coils in my opinion.
> View attachment 197403


Nice to know, can you pm me your specs, I’m battling to find the golden spot of contentment.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Room Fogger said:


> Nice to know, can you pm me your specs, I’m battling to find the golden spot of contentment.


I can definitely relate @Room Fogger . It took me a while too until I found these coils

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Grand Guru said:


> I can definitely relate @Room Fogger . It took me a while too until I found these coils
> View attachment 197431


Thanks @Grand Guru , I actually have a couple of those that I haven’t gotten around to trying yet, I’ll have to put in the effort to seriously make some time to build them, between the naps, eating, Netflix and staring out of the window time is at a premium.  Hang on, what am I saying, I’ve been non-essential for 2 months now, where did the time go?  Let the build begin.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum Balance, Dvarw DL and Siam Drip Tip!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TGMV

enjoying some saffron milkshake after a nice jet ski ride this morning

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## JurgensSt

New juice.







Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis

Just changed my wife's 30Q battery in her set-up, tootle puffing at 7W with her tobacco flavours won't need another battery swap for 4 days lol!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Spyker41771

Work mod taking a beating, but cant beat the battery life of a 3 battery mod

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Grand Guru said:


> The JKM with a 510 driptip delivers. I wonder why they went for an 810 in the first place and never tried it to be honest.
> View attachment 196996


Haven't tried a 510 on the JKM YET , Will give it a try , tnx.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

This is what I had in mind when I ordered the Reload...

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Mini with the Roulette RTA on top!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Today's driver setup: Brunhilde MTL on the Coldsteel with some Arctic Mint at 12W. Refreshing!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz

My dynamic duo thanks to @Jp1905... This oke is a legend!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Jengz said:


> View attachment 197609
> 
> My dynamic duo thanks to @Jp1905... This oke is a legend!



so envious, lovely mods there brother

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 197617
> View attachment 197618


That was the black mod. Looks Awesome in the new coat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## RayDeny

I’m sure 3pm is not to early for a vape and a beer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

RayDeny said:


> I’m sure 3pm is not to early for a vape and a beer.
> 
> View attachment 197692



Is it ever "too early" for a vape and a beer?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Jp1905



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## JurgensSt

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Silo

Great little mod this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis

Been using this a lot this week with the Zeus sub-ohm tank it came with and various RTA's. Apart from better performance at higher wattage and increased battery life due to accommodating a 21700 battery, nothing learnt could easily of just winged the review coming up very soon but that would of been wrong. It's just a slightly larger Aegis Solo, a cracking single battery option, Chicken dinner!!!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Phantom and Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## NecroticAngel

Tesla and Brunhilde  with Gummy berry juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Black Blotto re-coiled and re-wicked on the Mech , no @Resistance , it's not coated ...yet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## delon

Creed on the Rincoe..





Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Vapefly Galaxies MTL on the Rim. Flavour for days!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

First thing in my hand today was an Erdinger Weisbeer and then later a glass of Rijks Pinotage!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## volcom27101982

Almost 10 000 vapes

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I think tonight I may just calm my nerves with a grapefruit Gin and Tonic!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Timwis

Rob Fisher said:


> First thing in my hand today was an Erdinger Weisbeer and then later a glass of Rijks Pinotage!
> View attachment 197887
> View attachment 197888


We expect the full Bogan bull**** (i mean run down) on that Beer, the photo has my mouth watering!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Black Blotto re-coiled and re-wicked on the Mech , no @Resistance , it's not coated ...yet.
> View attachment 197860


Well it still looks the part!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Amy

Was and going to be in my hand the whole day






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Black Blotto on D/B and Riot Squad

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> I think tonight I may just calm my nerves with a grapefruit Gin and Tonic!
> View attachment 197890


Def going to have a few of those today !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

JurgensSt said:


> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


How do you like the Monark blueberry cheesecake ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Almost 2 year old steeped taviro doing the work today. Absolutely loving this haku venna!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor

...give a man a fish and you feed him for a day, teach a man to fish and you feed him for a lifetime...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V6M and Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Ridha Khan

Some Rasberry litchi nom noms to get rid of these monday blues

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Dwarfy

vicTor said:


> ...give a man a fish and you feed him for a day, teach a man to fish and you feed him for a lifetime...
> 
> View attachment 197980



Any idea where a man get still get a MK mod?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Dwarfy said:


> Any idea where a man get still get a MK mod?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



hi what is MK mod ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing the new Imperia vs the Integra and Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Seduce with Imperia RTA!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Siren 2 22 MTL on the Swag 2 with some Emissary Elixirs Pear, Kiwi and Guava. What else?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Amy

vicTor said:


> hi what is MK mod ?


Thinks he means the Monark of @Jengz .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Solar Storm Family!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## El Capitan

My new Ammit MTL and, more importantly, some juice to go with it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85

Rob Fisher said:


> The Solar Storm Family!
> View attachment 198100


I bet that Imperia looks pretty hot on that diamond Hellfire Titan you have...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

CJB85 said:


> I bet that Imperia looks pretty hot on that diamond Hellfire Titan you have...



Haven't tried that yet... maybe that can be tomorrow's setup!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Boosting with some 8ball mtl tonight! Amazing vaoe from this banger of a device! Cant wait for the plus version! Hoping for the external 18650!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Had a beer now I'm babbelas.


Thanks @hot.chillie35 I need more to take the pain away.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Robs solar storms were giving me fomo to pull out a mod I haven’t used in a while with the best RTA on the planet 
MTL mode.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Robs solar storms were giving me fomo to pull out a mod I haven’t used in a while with the best RTA on the planet
> MTL mode.
> View attachment 198130
> View attachment 198131



And I now have FOMO again! Thanks @Christos

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My Dani's have been neglected of late to time to show them some love!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Rob Fisher said:


> My Dani's have been neglected of late to time to show them some love!
> View attachment 198144


Quick question.. What's better between the dvarw, Integra and tripod? And if u rate them which order would u put them oom? 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Quick question.. What's better between the dvarw, Integra and tripod? And if u rate them which order would u put them oom?



#1 Dvarw DL
#2 Imperia (Need a little more airflow)
#3 Integra (Need a little more airflow)
#4 Tripod

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Rob Fisher said:


> #1 Dvarw DL
> #2 Imperia (Need a little more airflow)
> #3 Integra (Need a little more airflow)
> #4 Tripod


Thanks oom

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny

Cold day in CT so it’s out with the Dremel and time to redo the toolbox foam with the trusty Dani in hand.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## JurgensSt

New addition to the mtl rta family







Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hazard

JurgensSt said:


> New addition to the mtl rta family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


What’s the battery life like on the notion with the 18350. Really want a notion. But think the battery life will put me off of it.


----------



## JurgensSt

Hazard said:


> What’s the battery life like on the notion with the 18350. Really want a notion. But think the battery life will put me off of it.


I get a full day of vaping out of a 18350 battery. If I use more then one device a 18350 battery last me two days 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spyder1984

My Aegis X and brand spanking new Hellvape Passage RDA with some Secret Syrup... Awesome

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Jengz

Some amazimg dessert by the legend @BATMAN for these cold nights!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## CJB85

Haven’t been able to post this for a while, but something new in the hand... round one was Blotto 1, me 0... after opening up I found that one lead was cut a little short and had popped out. Round two and I believe the hype. 4mm Tri-core fused clapton coming in at 0.49 and fogging up the place at 37W.
The Expromizer is SUPER quiet, but there is a funny taste, almost like machine oil. I’m hoping it is just pronouncing the taste of the crappy cotton, as I washed the tank before building.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt

CJB85 said:


> View attachment 198225
> View attachment 198226
> View attachment 198227
> View attachment 198228
> View attachment 198229
> View attachment 198230
> View attachment 198231
> View attachment 198232
> View attachment 198233
> View attachment 198234
> Haven’t been able to post this for a while, but something new in the hand... round one was Blotto 1, me 0... after opening up I found that one lead was cut a little short and had popped out. Round two and I believe the hype. 4mm Tri-core fused clapton coming in at 0.49 and fogging up the place at 37W.
> The Expromizer is SUPER quiet, but there is a funny taste, almost like machine oil. I’m hoping it is just pronouncing the taste of the crappy cotton, as I washed the tank before building.


Wash before use.
Love my Expromizer 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcelle Brand

A huge shoutout and super vouch to @Mauritz55 for making this post possible and for one super smooth transaction. This Dani is really something else and worth every penny. I’m already planning how to save for the next one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyker41771

Blitzen on drag, waiting for the aegis max to release then the blitzen will get a permanent home 
Drag my first box mod and been to hell and back, had to pull it out of storage for the blitzen to get a temp home ..

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Safz_b



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mauritz55

Marcelle Brand said:


> View attachment 198248
> A huge shoutout and super vouch to @Mauritz55 for making this post possible and for one super smooth transaction. This Dani is really something else and worth every penny. I’m already planning how to save for the next one.


Stellar setup

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Shadow Dicodes Edition! Imperia RTA on top just to test while the squonk bottle is being cleaned!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## MoeWaseem

Some awesome TKO marshmallow milk for this weather in jhb this afternoon

Reactions: Winner 2 | Useful 1


----------



## CJB85



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Mauritz55

Rob Fisher said:


> Hellfire Shadow Dicodes Edition! Imperia RTA on top just to test while the squonk bottle is being cleaned!
> View attachment 198261


looks awesome Uncle Rob!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger

What a way to start the day!


The DRAG X kicks like a donkey, and the adjustable airflow is great! 0.2 Ohm coil at 25W only, and man it’s putting a smile on my dial.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## volcom27101982

I have to leave this here lol  

Girls included btw @Hooked @Stroodlepuff @Amy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Cornelius

JurgensSt said:


> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Looks great! Are you happy? 
Looking at the Gen for possible replacements of my ageing "fleet"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## JurgensSt

Cornelius said:


> Looks great! Are you happy?
> Looking at the Gen for possible replacements of my ageing "fleet"


Yes I'm happy. My second Gen. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Nothing but the best for the weekend!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Beethoven

Keeping an eye on the local wildlife.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

First attempt with the Zeta RBA and bang! I think this was the easiest build and wick I ever had on an RBA. I'm truly impressed with this little device.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

Double up!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hazard



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger

Well, I thought yesterday was great, but today is starting to look.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Hazard



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz

Rockimg the og Juggerknot today, lovely tank this.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Testing out this pm80...
Some ribs on the smoke... 4 hours in, 3 more to go









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Jengz

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Testing out this pm80...
> Some ribs on the smoke... 4 hours in, 3 more to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


But now can you stop posting your smoked goodness every week everywhere! I had to hit a traditional South African Snek today, buttered bread and some CRIPSSSSS!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Jengz said:


> But now can you stop posting your smoked goodness every week everywhere! I had to hit a traditional South African Snek today, buttered bread and some CRIPSSSSS!


Pm me for address and pull in 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Been pulling on thus setup the whole day with the Emissary Elixir Pure Blue inside. Only halfway through my second tank

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Mini with Bearded Viking Sleeve! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## THE REAPER

Pineapple juice fresher than this you wont get.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Jengz

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Pm me for address and pull in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk





Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Pm me for address and pull in
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk



Hope you enjoyed it bud! Alhamdulilah

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Flavour , Flavour , flavour

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gin for the boys and Ginger Squares for the girls!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## JurgensSt

Big boy Sunday






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Steeped just over 2 years 





Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

incredible_hullk said:


> View attachment 198480
> Flavour , Flavour , flavour



Looks good!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Steeped just over 2 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


Brother, rebirth vs omni shado for desserts? Which do you prefer?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Jengz said:


> Brother, rebirth vs omni shado for desserts? Which do you prefer?


Yoh... That's a tough one.. But honestly I love the rebirth more... Draw is abit more restrictive n that suits my vaping style perfectly.. Flavour is also better 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Yoh... That's a tough one.. But honestly I love the rebirth more... Draw is abit more restrictive n that suits my vaping style perfectly.. Flavour is also better
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


I think the rebirth and widowmaker are the only two commercial tanks i haven't tried and nothing beats my shado when it comes to desserts, I don't know why. Shukran boeta, gonna try get me one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Jengz said:


> I think the rebirth and widowmaker are the only two commercial tanks i haven't tried and nothing beats my shado when it comes to desserts, I don't know why. Shukran boeta, gonna try get me one.


Hold that thought n get a Widow maker for desserts... In actual fact the Widow maker shines with fruit n dessert Bru... N the airflow options is a major win for me too.. 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Hold that thought n get a Widow maker for desserts... In actual fact the Widow maker shines with fruit n dessert Bru... N the airflow options is a major win for me too..
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


I trust your opinions so will in shaa Allah soon, but what mod man, that thing is a structure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

This setup shines at more than one level! Happy Monday to everyone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Marcelle Brand

Not my favourite colour but the Dvarw mtl pulls it off

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## volcom27101982

Vape & bake with mom.
Happy #YouthDay
#VapingSavesLives
@geekvape

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Squonking session on my trusty Pulse/Recurve setup

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Great taste for the cold weather

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## JurgensSt

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Marcelle Brand

JurgensSt said:


> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


That Panels on that Hex is sick AF!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Entheon

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Jengz

If you're a banana vape lover this juice is something special, both the right and keft cheek are insane!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Treated myself to a snowcone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Hazard



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Nick_Naidoo

.





Sent from my HYPE_X using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Silo

Nick_Naidoo said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HYPE_X using Tapatalk



Nice CGI bro!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Right now I have a Dremel in my hand and a Stratum!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silo

Such a gangster. I dig the matching watch!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Rob Fisher said:


> Right now I have a Dremel in my hand and a Stratum!
> View attachment 198701
> View attachment 198702



And it looks like Rob's oficially on to polishing the family 'jewelry' 

I got a Dremel in my hand and I'm not afraid to use it ... !

Reactions: Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kuhlkatz said:


> And it looks like Rob's oficially on to polishing the family 'jewelry'
> 
> I got a Dremel in my hand and I'm not afraid to use it ... !



I have to find other things to polish @Kuhlkatz! All my vape gear is already sparkling!

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Rob Fisher said:


> I have to find other things to polish @Kuhlkatz! All my vape gear is already sparkling!



Uncle @Rob Fisher , if it helps with passing the time in this weird times we find ouselves in, anything is a winner.

I've been working from home all this time and I feel like I'm a frigging prisoner. Not losing my mind (yet), but I am grumpy as hell some days.
People can be very inconsiderate and demanding if you are online on Teams all day, even at 7PM or later. They just expect you to assist, as if you have no life at all.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kuhlkatz said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher , if it helps with passing the time in this weird times we find ouselves in, anything is a winner.
> 
> I've been working from home all this time and I feel like I'm a frigging prisoner. Not losing my mind (yet), but I am grumpy as hell some days.
> People can be very inconsiderate and demanding if you are online on Teams all day, even at 7PM or later. They just expect you to assist, as if you have no life at all.



100% @Kuhlkatz! Happily, our dams will be open from Saturday and I will be back on the water and that will help my soul which has been locked up since the beginning of this craP!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

WOW, these new Pod Systems are pretty good! Finally some air and flavour... just started with them and really impressed!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru

A matchy matchy gunmetal MTL setup that I particularly adore. The Aladin gives a true MTL experience with smooth silent draw and the Punk's design is so appealing to me

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## CJB85

Grand Guru said:


> A matchy matchy gunmetal MTL setup that I particularly adore. The Aladin gives a true MTL experience with smooth silent draw and the Punk's design is so appealing to me
> View attachment 198790


I actually miss my Punk already and @volcom27101982 hasn't even used it yet!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Marcelle Brand

Rob Fisher said:


> WOW, these new Pod Systems are pretty good! Finally some air and flavour... just started with them and really impressed!
> View attachment 198788
> View attachment 198789


That's good to know! I also had quite a few pod systems and they also never really did it for me...however they are super convenient to carry around

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

Grand Guru said:


> A matchy matchy gunmetal MTL setup that I particularly adore. The Aladin gives a true MTL experience with smooth silent draw and the Punk's design is so appealing to me
> View attachment 198790


The other punk  sadly though they both looked like the same gunmetal online didn't quite come out so

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

NecroticAngel said:


> The other punk  sadly though they both looked like the same gunmetal online didn't quite come out so


Your setup looks awesome though! I got the same (MTL) setup but in silver and it's a perfect match!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

My carry for today





Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## NecroticAngel

Grand Guru said:


> Your setup looks awesome though! I got the same (MTL) setup but in silver and it's a perfect match!
> View attachment 198803


Gorgeous! Unfortunately I live so far out of the middle of nowhere I have to rely on what it looks like on internet  I may take my dremel and spend a whole weekend getting it all down to silver or that brushed metal look. Like in 10 years when I have the time hehe.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marcelle Brand

Really impressed with this Tripod RTA…next stop flavour town

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

5 falls I one day on the concrete.
Today it fell just thrice.
It's a pity about the screen being bust,but im still impressed!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis

Having a play!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pod and Mesh test!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Timwis

Rob Fisher said:


> Pod and Mesh test!
> View attachment 198890


That must be the first time you have four set-ups on the go and only one at 28w!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Timwis said:


> That must be the first time you have four set-ups on the go and only one at 28w!



That is very true! Whoooo! New record!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spyker41771

Got my blitzen 4ml straight glass today and so much longer vape time than the normal 2ml glass, and the bubble just ugly on the blitzen ( in my eyes ).
Thanks to Foggas Vape Shop, they were the only guys that still had one from what i could find and were mostly closed during the lock down, only open this week and send it the next day  heavy thanks to them

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Spyker41771 said:


> Got my blitzen 4ml straight glass today and so much longer vape time than the normal 2ml glass, and the bubble just ugly on the blitzen ( in my eyes ).
> Thanks to Foggas Vape Shop, they were the only guys that still had one from what i could find and were mostly closed during the lock down, only open this week and send it the next day  heavy thanks to them
> 
> View attachment 198898


Why the .6?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Spyker41771

Grand Guru said:


> Why the .6?


Thanks for pointing it out, should actually be 66.6

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Silo

Spyker41771 said:


> Thanks for pointing it out, should actually be 66.6


Haha I was going to comment, that I could have sworn seeing your vape at 66.6 watts before. But I was kinda unsure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Still an awesome setup!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Marcelle Brand

Must say this  CBD juice is on point…

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Amy

Big thanks to @Mauritz55 for the Molly and entheon rda. Items is in prestige condition.






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Spyker41771 said:


> Thanks for pointing it out, should actually be 66.6


Everyone needs an interval now and then.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## JurgensSt

Mtl action on a early Friday morning






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

Smooth as silk!!!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Amy

The little molly dressed in white for the cold day ahead. Enjoying this setup a lot.





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Marcelle Brand

Today’s carry....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## CJB85

Triple Threat

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Robs solar storms were giving me fomo to pull out a mod I haven’t used in a while with the best RTA on the planet
> MTL mode.
> View attachment 198130
> View attachment 198131



great tank @Christos !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## CJB85

Christos said:


> View attachment 198926


Beautiful, clean looking setup that is!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Still the best combo for me! This tank and mod just never stop giving

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Ruwaid

Where did u get the NC pouch from @Jengz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hazard



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## BioHAZarD

Molly and Hadeon remains a winner

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## BioHAZarD

Amy said:


> The little molly dressed in white for the cold day ahead. Enjoying this setup a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Definitely a nice combo

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Jengz

Tome for some dessert

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## DavyH

Edit: I need a manicure. Personal hygiene remains high, but my grooming standards are at an all time low. Only in lockdown can you have a smart tracksuit for meetings.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum Submariner and Imperia RTA!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## DavyH

Rob Fisher said:


> Stratum Submariner and Imperia RTA!
> View attachment 198985



There needs to be a ‘green with envy’ rating for virtually all of your pictures, @Rob Fisher! Beautiful.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

DavyH said:


> There needs to be a ‘green with envy’ rating for virtually all of your pictures, @Rob Fisher! Beautiful.



Just use this tomato!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## JurgensSt

Mtl and coffee time






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## RayDeny

Old faithful...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis

After a weeks break from it back to testing the Aegis Boost Plus for a couple of days to re-familiarise me with it before writing the review!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## MRHarris1

Two Travel Companions





Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

MTL is best!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## BioHAZarD

Such a sucker for green

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Jengz

Fresh wick and fresh coils for Saturday After work chill! Super amped for the chill

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

Hadeon

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Milked Banana in the JKM with airflow barely open and an MTL driptip.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Nick_Naidoo

QP





Sent from my HYPE_X using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## JurgensSt

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH

I’m really enjoying the Aegis Mini.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## delon

Zeus on the Smoant





Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## king-ding-n-ling

Reloaded.....

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Room Fogger

@YeOldeOke will know exactly what I mean when I say “ I don’t do this often enough”

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Slick

Room Fogger said:


> @YeOldeOke will know exactly what I mean when I say “ I don’t do this often enough”
> View attachment 199072


@Room Fogger I still remember the one you bought from @BumbleBee ,it was you right?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Slick said:


> @Room Fogger I still remember the one you bought from @BumbleBee ,it was you right?



   That was me yep, rose gold, that is saved for Sunday afternoons and other special occasions, which reminds me, I have to up my contributions to the get a rose gold mod fund. Hopefully I’ll see the perfect mod for it to live on permanently soon.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Justanovice

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 196498


Nice Rob, you have some beautiful mods on display!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Red and Dvarw DL was the Father Day setup!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Polished Dani Mini, Beared Viking Sleeve and Dvarw DL FL on top!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## NecroticAngel

Vapefly Mesh Plus RDTA with Rincoe Mechman 80w. Arctic Strawberry juice coupled with Strettons Triple Berry Gin and Sugar free tonic

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Dvarw DL on the Evdilo with some strawberry and lemon juice.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

delon said:


> Zeus on the Smoant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk


Brilliant combo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

JurgensSt said:


> Mtl and coffee time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



Hi @JurgensSt 
That looks like a great MTL lineup
Can you let me know what tanks those are - I think I’m needing another good MTL RTa

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

New Maxpod from @FreeMax is a winner.
Along with the snow cone from @Vape Republic I delayed testing till now but couldn't resist further.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DavyH

I’ll admit the Marshall sound quality is better...but you can’t vape it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Silver said:


> Hi @JurgensSt
> That looks like a great MTL lineup
> Can you let me know what tanks those are - I think I’m needing another good MTL RTa


HI @Silver 

From left to right

Beserker V1.5
Reload MTL
Expromizer V4 - Highly recommend 
Hellvape MD


Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Hi @JurgensSt
> That looks like a great MTL lineup
> Can you let me know what tanks those are - I think I’m needing another good MTL RTa


The expromizer v4 is a winner if you can get one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Today's MTL driver: Siren 2 on the Nunchaku!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## adriaanh

Christos said:


> The expromizer v4 is a winner if you can get one.


Wish you get them in SA

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Ohm Vape AIO






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Thanks @JurgensSt and @Christos

Can’t believe I missed the expromizer. Wasn’t that the one that Sir Vape sold at one stage?
Need to see when it comes back if it does
Am keen to try it out

One can’t snooze with these devices, first batch one must pounce on otherwise you wait or don’t ever get it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Thanks @JurgensSt and @Christos
> 
> Can’t believe I missed the expromizer. Wasn’t that the one that Sir Vape sold at one stage?
> Need to see when it comes back if it does
> Am keen to try it out
> 
> One can’t snooze with these devices, first batch one must pounce on otherwise you wait or don’t ever get it


I was asleep too. Luckily @Moey_Ismail had his lying around unused and sold it to me

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Ghanim



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Wazam

Smok - Fetch Mini - with a RPM rebuildable. Very nice. Been my daily driver for a few months now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Steam Crave Glaz Mini on the Swag 2






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I was asleep too. Luckily @Moey_Ismail had his lying around unused and sold it to me



That is lucky indeed @Christos !
I wonder if they will be available again at some point?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## outlaw_cloud

Milk churrios on the geekvape athena and nudge rda





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Comrad Juju

Old friend back in rotation. Therion is still awesome mod







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## TGMV

Enjoying the Dubai burj khalifa fountain show back in action with dvarw dl fl

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> That is lucky indeed @Christos !
> I wonder if they will be available again at some point?


Still available in China so I’m sure they will be available again locally. If all else fails I’m sure a group buy could be a possibility.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## adriaanh

Christos said:


> Still available in China so I’m sure they will be available again locally. If all else fails I’m sure a group buy could be a possibility.


I would be in if a Group Buy is started/happens.
Spoke to Sir Vape a while back and they said they won't be getting stock again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

TGMV said:


> View attachment 199180
> 
> 
> Enjoying the Dubai burj khalifa fountain show back in action with dvarw dl fl



Wow that’s awesome 
Thanks for sharing the photo @TGMV 

If I may ask what you doing in Dubai?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

adriaanh said:


> I would be in if a Group Buy is started/happens.
> Spoke to Sir Vape a while back and they said they won't be getting stock again.



Plus 1 
I would be in too @adriaanh

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis

Garlic Fused Brussel Pate Sandwich to be accurate, and it's tasty!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TGMV

Silver said:


> Wow that’s awesome
> Thanks for sharing the photo @TGMV
> 
> If I may ask what you doing in Dubai?


Relocated here last year @Silver 
Wife was offered a job here so we took it

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

Silver said:


> Wow that’s awesome
> Thanks for sharing the photo @TGMV
> 
> If I may ask what you doing in Dubai?


Maybe the real question should be why aren't we in Dubai!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Bdvape Precisio MTL with clear cap







Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Perfection personified! Stratum V4, Dvarw DL and Siam Tip with Red Pill inside! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

...getting away with murder

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> Perfection personified! Stratum V4, Dvarw DL and Siam Tip with Red Pill inside! Bazinga!
> View attachment 199248
> View attachment 199249
> View attachment 199250


Apart from the red pill that's an absolute winner xD

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Some lung busting 9mg MTL for the day 
Made both these juices as a test last February. 
I think the long steep has worked. 
In the Dvarw - a black cherry cigar
In the skyline - a licorice cherry menthol with ice (tastes like the Vicks sweets used to a good 25 to 30 years ago).

Never thought I'd enjoy MTL but here we are.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Ruwaid

JurgensSt said:


> Bdvape Precisio MTL with clear cap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


@JurgensSt how's the pure mtl rta and glaz mini compared to your otter daily mtl setups bud? Flavour and true mtl draw on both?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Taifun GX

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## BioHAZarD

Love my green mods

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## JurgensSt

Rob Fisher said:


> Taifun GX
> View attachment 199265


Don't have the Pure mod. The pic is the BDvape Precisio MTL with clear cap. Flavour is good

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

M.Adhir said:


> Some lung busting 9mg MTL for the day
> Made both these juices as a test last February.
> I think the long steep has worked.
> In the Dvarw - a black cherry cigar
> In the skyline - a licorice cherry menthol with ice (tastes like the Vicks sweets used to a good 25 to 30 years ago).
> 
> Never thought I'd enjoy MTL but here we are.
> 
> View attachment 199260


Welcome to the dark side.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz

An old school favourite giving back today! Mad Mango in a reload!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Jengz

A coffee and some game changer!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## DavyH

The brand new one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy

Loving this Noisy and Omni RTA combo, thanks @Jengz and @Nick_Naidoo

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Nick_Naidoo

Mujahid Padayachy said:


> View attachment 199387
> Loving this Noisy and Omni RTA combo, thanks @Jengz and @Nick_Naidoo


That really is a banger combo! 

Sent from my HYPE_X using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Mujahid Padayachy said:


> View attachment 199387
> Loving this Noisy and Omni RTA combo, thanks @Jengz and @Nick_Naidoo



Told you boet, the best dessert rta money can buy! Thank @charln he sorted you out with the tank proper!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GerharddP

I know I havent been so active of late but as you can see Ive been otherwise occupide..excuus my english, havent really used it much the past year.. love, peace and succes to you all.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver

GerharddP said:


> View attachment 199402
> View attachment 199403
> View attachment 199404
> View attachment 199405
> 
> I know I havent been so active of late but as you can see Ive been otherwise occupide..excuus my english, havent really used it much the past year.. love, peace and succes to you all.



Lovely photos @GerharddP , thanks for sharing

How’s it going there in the Netherlands?
Are you enjoying it?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerharddP

Silver said:


> Lovely photos @GerharddP , thanks for sharing
> 
> How’s it going there in the Netherlands?
> Are you enjoying it?


It is amazing. We are so blessed and lucky to have this life now. The dutch might be full of it but thats what ive learned to love about them and this country. 

All the best to you all.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Safz_b



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Taifun GX! A new record for me. 24 refills without a cotton change and still great flavour! The easy-fill is a winner winner chicken dinner! Been using it for 3 days solid!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

Mujahid Padayachy said:


> View attachment 199387
> Loving this Noisy and Omni RTA combo, thanks @Jengz and @Nick_Naidoo


What build are you running in there @Mujahid Padayachy? I really want to like my shado but not happy with the builds and flavour so far. Wicking is fine and not leaking but flavour to me so far is a bit bleh...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Taifun GX! A new record for me. 24 refills without a cotton change and still great flavour! The easy-fill is a winner winner chicken dinner! Been using it for 3 days solid!
> View attachment 199469



Wow @Rob Fisher , that is great!
Didn’t think I would see the day you vaped something else for a while!

If you get a chance can you show us how the easy fill works?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Wow @Rob Fisher , that is great!
> Didn’t think I would see the day you vaped something else for a while!
> 
> If you get a chance can you show us how the easy fill works?



Sure thing... will try to do a video tomorrow when I rebuild it and fill it. Right now it's in pieces after a good clean and a coil dry burn.

It can be taken completely apart because there are air disks on each side for it like in the Skyfall RDA which you can replace when taken completely apart.



This is the juice fill port and it is a one-way system. The tip of the juice bottle fits in that hole and you just squeeze it till the take is full. Then you turn the ring and the juice fill port is closed and the airflow opens. Very clever and very bloody awesome!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz

Paul33 said:


> What build are you running in there @Mujahid Padayachy? I really want to like my shado but not happy with the builds and flavour so far. Wicking is fine and not leaking but flavour to me so far is a bit bleh...


Drop me a pm, i wicked and setup @Mujahid Padayachy shado for him, I'll send some pics and guides. I honestly believe that it is the best rta for desserts and cereal vapes. If you're looking for crisp fruity vapes then the shado aint the one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure thing... will try to do a video tomorrow when I rebuild it and fill it. Right now it's in pieces after a good clean and a coil dry burn.
> 
> It can be taken completely apart because there are air disks on each side for it like in the Skyfall RDA which you can replace when taken completely apart.
> View attachment 199478
> 
> 
> This is the juice fill port and it is a one-way system. The tip of the juice bottle fits in that hole and you just squeeze it till the take is full. Then you turn the ring and the juice fill port is closed and the airflow opens. Very clever and very bloody awesome!
> View attachment 199479



thanks Rob, that is very clever !
Wow

so easy

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Spyker41771

Blitzen's new home 
Just need to get a new drip tip.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ran into an issue with the GX last night after cleaning it and battled for an hour trying to fix a short... thankfully the Taifun boffins on the FB Group came to the rescue... it appears I lost a very small o-ring during washing and that was the issue. So got a spare o-ring out the spares packet and bazinga! We are back in business!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## DavyH

Two of these just arrived, I love the diving helmet style and overall Bioshock feel of this tank. I suspect I’ll need a Tesla to show it off to best advantage.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## NecroticAngel

Rincoe Mechman and Vapefly Mesh Plus RDTA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Starting the weekend with some fruity pineapple notes in the Dvarw/Druga setup.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Never had flavour like this even on HE stuff .. mesh rulez

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Timwis

The Kriemhild Tank has the highest build quality i have witnessed with a sub-ohm tank, neat features and coil performance to match Freemax and Horizontech when it comes to flavour. Unfortunately didn't test longevity as the coils are best around the 70 to 80w mark which is just too high wattage for me so now i continue to test the Kriemhild Mod with a bit of MTL action.





High end without the price tag!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Spyker41771

My small aegis family 
Just waiting for the max

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

lazy Saturday - no noise , no building -heaven.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Jengz

By far theee greatest dessert vapes I've ever tasted! This game changer in the omni is on levels i can't explain! Mundo Perfecto de Vapeo!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

...now, contagion, I exhale you !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Dvarw m MTL on the Swag 2 with my favourite MTL drip tip and some Forest Berries on ice... superb flavour!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> Dvarw m MTL on the Swag 2 with my favourite MTL drip tip and some Forest Berries on ice... superb flavour!
> View attachment 199642


A quick glance I though to myself you have a lovely pool as a backdrop and what a nice winters win you might be having.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Grenadine ,gin , soda and frozen sugared strawberry , who said it's winter ???

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Spongebob

Rob Fisher said:


> Taifun GX! A new record for me. 24 refills without a cotton change and still great flavour! The easy-fill is a winner winner chicken dinner! Been using it for 3 days solid!
> View attachment 199469


24 refills in 3 days uncle Rob  I refill once maybe twice a day on a 2ml tank

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance

I had to swop batteries, but remembered I still have this Hotcig R150 with unfinished DIY panels.
I think I need to try and finish it this week. Let's see how the week goes first.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spongebob said:


> 24 refills in 3 days uncle Rob  I refill once maybe twice a day on a 2ml tank



I'm retired and am a professional vaper! I vape for the A-Team! I have no work to interfere with my vaping time! The only thing that interferes with my vaping is fishing and the stinking morons haven't opened the dams yet!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Timwis

Accommodates big atty's as well!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Jengz

Boosting while i prepare brunch!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Jengz said:


> View attachment 199670
> 
> Boosting while i prepare brunch!


You're preparing lunch! guess its time for me to get out of bed then...

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jengz

Raindance said:


> You're preparing lunch! guess its time for me to get out of bed then...
> 
> Regards


Brunch! B B B BRUNCH! i intermittent fast most days so dont eat from 7:30pm to around 10 am most days, breakfast hardly happens.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Beautiful blue sky on an ice cold day in Bloem. Reload/Evdilo with some slurpee lime keeping me great company.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today's setups!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Cornelius

Old school tonight. Mech Sunday
Havana Gold and Red Pill doing their thing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

Cornelius said:


> Old school tonight. Mech Sunday
> Havana Gold and Red Pill doing their thing.
> View attachment 199700


Compare Havana Gold to Havana Nights please.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

2.3 Ohm in the Siren 2, 22mm MTL vaping at 8 Watts after a short pitstop session. Ready for the week!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Fruit medley in the Zeus and naartjie in the Maxpod

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Resistance said:


> View attachment 199716
> 
> Fruit medley in the Zeus and naartjie in the Maxpod


What naartjie juice are you vaping @Resistance ? I wish I can find a nice one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> What naartjie juice are you vaping @Resistance ? I wish I can find a nice one.


Diy. Recipe is on the forum

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> What naartjie juice are you vaping @Resistance ? I wish I can find a nice one.


Tagged you to the recipe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V6M Dicodes edition with Taifun GX RDTA!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Cornelius

Resistance said:


> Compare Havana Gold to Havana Nights please.


I personally prefer Nights as it is more tobacco forward, similar to why I like Cardinal and Rodeo. 
The Gold is a Custard Tobacco, with the main profile focusing more on the custard. Extremely smooth and enjoyable. 
As with Nights it shines in single coil configuration.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pioneer RTA, Taifun GX RDTA and Dvarw DL's!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Marcelle Brand

Some Calamity Jane on a cold cape town day going down real nice

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Marcelle Brand said:


> Some Calamity Jane on a cold cape town day going down real nice
> View attachment 199763


I like the matching drip tip on the Dvarw MTL!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Grand Guru said:


> I like the matching drip tip on the Dvarw MTL!


i think thats a berserker rda tip if i am not mistaken

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Today was a very 'Monday' Monday, time for some breakfast...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

My mod spends so much time in my paw that when I went out for my walk today it was in my hand and I didn't realise it till I took a vape on it while I was walking and noticed something funny... the mask was in the way! But at least I got some pics with my mod on the walk!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Marcelle Brand

BioHAZarD said:


> i think thats a berserker rda tip if i am not mistaken


That is correct, its a berserker rta tip

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spongebob

Jengz said:


> View attachment 199670
> 
> Boosting while i prepare brunch!


Boost and rba is awesomeness ne

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Today was a very 'Monday' Monday, time for some breakfast...
> View attachment 199765


"Lekker om so bietjie Stout te wees ja"!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## 00Mp03n

Jengz said:


> View attachment 199670
> 
> Boosting while i prepare brunch!


What build do you use, I'm struggling to get the best flavor out of my builds

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

00Mp03n said:


> What build do you use, I'm struggling to get the best flavor out of my builds
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Im currently running a white collar mtl Clapton. Doing a rewick later today on the boost i will dm you some pics because i get incredible flavour off this thing

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Kilherza

per work check

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Spyker41771

Kilherza said:


> per work check
> View attachment 199829
> View attachment 199829


Looks great, wanted to ask can you fit a normal tank to the new drag or is it like a "pod" system now ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kilherza

its only a pod system for now but i beleive they gonna make a rba for it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyker41771

Kilherza said:


> its only a pod system for now but i beleive they gonna make a rba for it


Ok cool, hope you enjoy it 
This is nothing against you or any one who owns it, but kinda sad they went this route with the drag, i have a drag 2 and it is one solid mod, making it a "unit" is not in the drag "line".
Dont want to derail the thread any futher so will rather chat some where else about it.
Happy vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kilherza

i also have drag 2 that i brought at vape feast two years ago

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fishing time! The Dams finally open tomorrow... so it's two days at Inanda Dam for me! Bazinga! Dani Mini's x 2 with Dvarw DL's going with!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Rob Fisher said:


> Fishing time! The Dams finally open tomorrow... so it's two days at Inanda Dam for me! Bazinga! Dani Mini's x 2 with Dvarw DL's going with!
> View attachment 199839



Stywe Lyne Uncle Rob!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Resistance said:


> View attachment 199853


This is not right not even the hammer is in your hand lol. So who is working.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Resistance said:


> View attachment 199853


You practicing to be Jai Haze? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

THE REAPER said:


> This is not right not even the hammer is in your hand lol. So who is working.


Will fix that tomorrow!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

JurgensSt said:


> You practicing to be Jai Haze?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Was working.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## THE REAPER

Resistance said:


> Will fix that tomorrow!


Better i dont want any slackers on site hahaha.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## THE REAPER

Resistance said:


> Was working.
> View attachment 199854


I can atleast see who ever was using the hammer knows what he is doing lol.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Resistance said:


> Was working.
> View attachment 199854


@JurgensSt 
Fishing cabin

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DougP

Resistance said:


> Tagged you to the recipe.


Can you tag me to please 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

BioHAZarD said:


> @JurgensSt
> Fishing cabin


Can be easily converted into one if need be.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Marcelle Brand

Its a Dvarw kinda night

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## BioHAZarD

Marcelle Brand said:


> View attachment 199856
> Its a Dvarw kinda night


I don't think you need that colossal. Lol

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Marcelle Brand

BioHAZarD said:


> I don't think you need that colossal. Lol


@BioHAZarD…2 is better than one

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## BioHAZarD

Marcelle Brand said:


> View attachment 199857
> 
> @BioHAZarD…2 is better than one


only in my hands ... in your hands its showing off 

nice colors there dude

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Marcelle Brand

BioHAZarD said:


> only in my hands ... in your hands its showing off
> 
> nice colors there dude


Lol, thx bud. Pm me…I might be willing to let one go

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

BioHAZarD said:


> only in my hands ... in your hands its showing off
> 
> nice colors there dude


https://www.asmodus.com/

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

3:20 am handcheck, leaving for Bloemfontein for a site briefing at 9, hope it will result in some work coming my way!


This thingy rocks! FreeMax Autopod 50, it’s not mist on the N1, it’s me on the road this morning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Room Fogger said:


> 3:20 am handcheck, leaving for Bloemfontein for a site briefing at 9, hope it will result in some work coming my way!
> View attachment 199860
> 
> This thingy rocks! FreeMax Autopod 50, it’s not mist on the N1, it’s me on the road this morning.


Drive safe and good luck!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Room Fogger said:


> 3:20 am handcheck, leaving for Bloemfontein for a site briefing at 9, hope it will result in some work coming my way!
> View attachment 199860
> 
> This thingy rocks! FreeMax Autopod 50, it’s not mist on the N1, it’s me on the road this morning.


Good luck, Godspeed!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> 3:20 am handcheck, leaving for Bloemfontein for a site briefing at 9, hope it will result in some work coming my way!
> View attachment 199860
> 
> This thingy rocks! FreeMax Autopod 50, it’s not mist on the N1, it’s me on the road this morning.



all the best

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## takes

Forgive the old mod, I know it overhangs but just could not wait to get this going. Got the AMMIT MTL RTA last night.



PS. Works like a charm

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru

takes said:


> Forgive the old mod, I know it overhangs but just could not wait to get this going. Got the AMMIT MTL RTA last night.
> View attachment 199876
> 
> 
> PS. Works like a charm


The only person ot should bother is you! If it makes you happy then it's a winner setup!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Not in hand but on desk.

New charger.
And some new Noisy's - still using my first noisy almost 3 years later. Figured an upgrade is needed

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance

@THE REAPER
I hope this fixes it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Mini and Dvarw DL on Inanda Dam!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Mini with Dvarw DL and a Largemouth Bass!

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## M.Adhir

Rob Fisher said:


> Dani Mini and Dvarw DL on Inanda Dam!
> View attachment 199897



That first cast and bite musta felt so good after so many months away!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

M.Adhir said:


> That first cast and bite musta felt so good after so many months away!



Very very very good thanks @M.Adhir!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

This Maxpod still impresses.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz

some malva, custard and chill!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Some old school juice matches the duvet classics

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz

M.Adhir said:


> Some old school juice matches the duvet classics
> 
> View attachment 199914


Sjoeh, I amper thought i woke up in 2015, then I looked further at the duvet and was reminded nope, we are back in 06.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum Submariner and Taifun GX

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## THE REAPER

Resistance said:


> View attachment 199896
> @THE REAPER
> I hope this fixes it


Uhmmmmm no splinters lol. Brilliant my vriend it fixes all. Or shall i say you fix it all. Mr DIY

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Resistance said:


> View attachment 199896
> @THE REAPER
> I hope this fixes it


Uhmmmmm no splinters lol. Brilliant my vriend it fixes all. Or shall i say you fix it all. Mr DIY

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CJB85

MavT in squonk mode!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Morning MTL setup. KF with Nunchaku and some Red Pill. My sinuses are clear!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru

My favourite coffee shop is open for sitting clients! Can't wait for this nightmare to be over.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

A salty thursday






Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Luqster said:


> q1wa2e



...you got "the Rona" ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Mini Red!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Jengz

Some big boy vaping today wih this monstrosity of a tank! Sounds like a jet but some good flavour

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

After all the falls at work on rough terrain and elevated heights and last time it was 9 times in one day, a simple fall at home from the counter top and this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Resistance said:


> After all the falls at work on rough terrain and elevated heights and last time it was 9 times in one day, a simple fall at home from the counter top and this.
> View attachment 200049


Sorry about that buddy. They break at the least time you expect them too... had my glass section on the Dvarw shattered into 1000 pieces on Sunday while I was servicing it and obviously I have no spare one...

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## THE REAPER

Ou


Resistance said:


> After all the falls at work on rough terrain and elevated heights and last time it was 9 times in one day, a simple fall at home from the counter top and this.
> View attachment 200049


Ouch i feel the pain R.I.P MR ZEUS well the glass atleast.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amy

Power and elegance to get me too the weekend have to get my priorities straight on a Friday







Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Taifun Box Mod with Taifun GX RDTA!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Stranger

Puma and Blitzen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz

Some Friday Magic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Three outbloodystanding Attys! Dvarw DL, Taifun GX and BP Mods Pioneer!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

took your advice @THE REAPER

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## THE REAPER

Resistance said:


> View attachment 200135
> took your advice @THE REAPER


Good thing im glad its called freemax for a reason so let it be free lol hope she vapes good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

THE REAPER said:


> Good thing im glad its called freemax for a reason so let it be free lol hope she vapes good.


"Lekka soos 'n cracker,soet. Salig oppie tong!"

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## THE REAPER

Resistance said:


> "Lekka soos 'n cracker,soet. Salig oppie tong!"


Jy meen voel of n ungeltjie op jou tong ge pee pee het hahaha flavor for days.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

THE REAPER said:


> Jy meen voel of n ungeltjie op jou tong ge pee pee het hahaha flavor for days.


Flavour for lockdown

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Acidkill

TKO caramel milk, vaping beautifully in my Zeus X

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz

This juice is something special!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## DavyH

Innokin Adept with Zlide tank. The colour may be ...umm... interesting, but it’s difficult to lose. It feels great in the hand and the Zlide is a massively underrated MTL.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

DavyH said:


> Innokin Adept with Zlide tank. The colour may be ...umm... interesting, but it’s difficult to lose. It feels great in the hand and the Zlide is a massively underrated MTL.
> View attachment 200184



Might be underrated in S.A. but it has a very big presence abroad.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor

...kalte sterne

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Nick_Naidoo

Weekend Vibes






Sent from my HYPE_X using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## TheSubieVaper

Saturday handcheck

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Reload time. 
New noisy came in handy

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## DavyH

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 200199



But which one to pick up first? The agony of too many choices (doughnuts included).

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Jengz

I'm a legend! Wooohooooo

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Reload time.
> New noisy came in handy
> 
> View attachment 200191


Was that in the bag?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Time to play around a bit with a mech pipe coupled with the Brunhilde MTL.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Resistance said:


> Was that in the bag?



Affirmative

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Marcelle Brand

Grand Guru said:


> Time to play around a bit with a mech pipe coupled with the Brunhilde MTL.
> View attachment 200207


Nice setup! Been looking at the pipes for awhile now but they seem to be really scares

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> ...kalte sterne
> 
> View attachment 200185


What rda is that dude?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TGMV

Out and about today- a lil taste of home but not as good.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> Time to play around a bit with a mech pipe coupled with the Brunhilde MTL.
> View attachment 200207


Smart. Is that in MTL mode?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Porter houses on the grill , garlic bread in the oven , g+t out of the picture .


And ... who turned 30 ? Congrats anyway !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> What rda is that dude?



hi, Citadels on the Monarks and a Hadeon on the Pulse

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH

My first foray into mechs. As a natural born coward, a semi-mech seemed the best option to get started and thanks to @JPDrag&Drop I laid hands on this nearly new Fush. Vapefly Holic tops it off. It’s an 18650 inside, so better for MTL.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Chillin






Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Jengz

Decides to take a drive with the family today

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

Just doing a project today after cooking and time doesn't stand still.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V6M, Dvarw DL and Siam Tip!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Hazard



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani 21700 and Taifun GX

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Colder than an ex's heart 
Found a bottle of this goodness at the back of the cupboard. 
Its like chowing ice cubes here

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Room Fogger

Cloudy day ahead!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## CJB85

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Chillin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


What a photo!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt

New and old






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Monday LIfe Lesson 

Always read the bottle before dripping 



PS-Don't try this at home

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 12 | Informative 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Justanovice

How's the Drag x compare Rob? I'm looking to upgrade to one as I prefer MTL but also enjoy a bit of DL on occasion, seems like a good all rounder?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Justanovice said:


> How's the Drag x compare Rob? I'm looking to upgrade to one as I prefer MTL but also enjoy a bit of DL on occasion, seems like a good all rounder?



@Justanovice I must say I'm impressed with the Drag X and it's the first pod system that has actually stayed in use longer than 3 minutes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Justanovice said:


> How's the Drag x compare Rob? I'm looking to upgrade to one as I prefer MTL but also enjoy a bit of DL on occasion, seems like a good all rounder?



A bit too airy for MTL in my opinion... But overall I like it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> A bit too airy for MTL in my opinion... But overall I like it.



That's why I still have it... it's a DL device for sure!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Still my favourite RTA, but ive used it so much over the years that its completely stripped and you can only open and close it with pliers. If i had the cash i would buy 100s of these Gear RTAs. 
Its my precious

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> That's why I still have it... it's a DL device for sure!



The 0.3ohm coil is where it shines for me. Its become a personal favorite and I use it daily.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Justanovice

Thanks for the feedback guys

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Was scratching in the Vape Cupboard in the boathouse for some spare parts for a mate and found my old Ant Mod! This should have battery life for days for the Pioneer!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

Room Fogger said:


> Cloudy day ahead!
> View attachment 200342


Me likes!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

SmokeyJoe said:


> Still my favourite RTA, but ive used it so much over the years that its completely stripped and you can only open and close it with pliers. If i had the cash i would buy 100s of these Gear RTAs.
> Its my precious
> 
> View attachment 200420


Awesome story and your tiles looks good!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Was scratching in the Vape Cupboard in the boathouse for some spare parts for a mate and found my old Ant Mod! This should have battery life for days for the Pioneer!
> View attachment 200424


This mod looks cool,I love it!. I haven't seen you with anything like this before. You should bring out more older mods some of these we probably haven't seen before.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Resistance said:


> Awesome story and your tiles looks good!


Thanks man. I appreciate it. Put them in few months ago, i think it turned out well

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Resistance said:


> This mod looks cool,I love it!. I haven't seen you with anything like this before. You should bring out more older mods some of these we probably haven't seen before.



It was locally made... sadly it was a little expensive for the local market and never really got the support it deserved!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Resistance said:


> View attachment 200439


Thats just not right man, my view is my neighbor moisturizing his nuggets.
But seriously that's one hell of a beautiful view

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> It was locally made... sadly it was a little expensive for the local market and never really got the support it deserved!


That's a pity,but then again it makes it worth more with a limited run.
Still I feel for the Modmaker.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

SmokeyJoe said:


> Thats just not right man, my view is my neighbor moisturizing his nuggets.
> But seriously that's one hell of a beautiful view


Thanks. It takes is two hours to get there everyday and two hours back. This morning the mechanic requested we service the bakkie on time after he scholded us for over 20k km's in 3months

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Resistance said:


> Thanks. It takes is two hours to get there everyday and two hours back. This morning the mechanic requested we service the bakkie on time after he scholded us for over 20k km's in 3months


4 hours are more than worth it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

SmokeyJoe said:


> Thats just not right man, my view is my neighbor moisturizing his nuggets.
> But seriously that's one hell of a beautiful view

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

SmokeyJoe said:


> 4 hours are more than worth it


And the hour to and from home to office and back.
Like you said. The view is totally worth it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Resistance said:


> Me likes!


Me too

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Mtl night







Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vape Droid and Dvarw DL ready for tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## CJB85

Finally part of the club...
“One of us! One of us! One of us!”

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Funny 2


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Jengz

Highly impressed with this disposable mtl! Not the tightest of draws but amazing throat hit and flavour is superb! A real winner

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance

Jengz said:


> View attachment 200497
> 
> Highly impressed with this disposable mtl! Not the tightest of draws but amazing throat hit and flavour is superb! A real winner


What's it called. It looks like the PNP Voopoo tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Resistance said:


> What's it called. It looks like the PNP Voopoo tank.


It's the kizoku kirini, its amazing, the tops screq off from the metal base which has epic airflow options and when the coil is bust you cant screw in an mtl or DL replacement.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905

Rob Fisher said:


> Was scratching in the Vape Cupboard in the boathouse for some spare parts for a mate and found my old Ant Mod! This should have battery life for days for the Pioneer!
> View attachment 200424


Oh wow!

Thats a collector’s piece!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

MRHarris1 said:


> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


I’m liking this tank more and more

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MRHarris1

Paul33 said:


> I’m liking this tank more and more


And o' boy does it look good on a Noisey Cricket





Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Roodt

First new mod in 2 years.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

MRHarris1 said:


> And o' boy does it look good on a Noisey Cricket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


And that’s exactly where I will put it when I rob a bank and buy one

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Onegin DNA75C with Dvarw DL with gold plated internals and polished back to SS on the outside!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## DavyH

Cashed in my Vape King points on these. So far, the Boost is great, draw could be a bit tighter. The Coil Master bottle is expensive but it’s a beautifully machined piece of kit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Spyker41771

Got myself the target 80 for all the cbd i recived with orders, like the real thing more but not going to throw the cbd away ..
Nice pod mod thingy for cbd

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz

Finished 6 x 120ml and 3 x 30ml mango passion in the reload and now it's time for some fresh lychee! Superb vape!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## CJB85

The Blotto and fruits were just made for each other!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## BioHAZarD

Loving this mod. Also works well with the JKM

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Nom nom






Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

BioHAZarD said:


> Loving this mod. Also works well with the JKM
> View attachment 200714


OMG look at that gorgeous atty!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

G Class, Tokugawa and vanilla custard. Perfect for the cold Cape weather.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12


----------



## Scouse45

Bringing back a little old school @Mauritz55

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 11


----------



## vicTor

Scouse45 said:


> Bringing back a little old school @Mauritz55
> View attachment 200768



aha, I've seen this somewhere

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Scouse45

vicTor said:


> aha, I've seen this somewhere


U made me do it with your handchecks

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Spyker41771 said:


> Got myself the target 80 for all the cbd i recived with orders, like the real thing more but not going to throw the cbd away ..
> Nice pod mod thingy for cbd
> 
> View attachment 200558
> View attachment 200559



Lovely little mod @Spyker41771 
That screen looks very interesting
Am curious what are the little bars for that looks like a graphic equaliser?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Scouse45 said:


> U made me do it with your handchecks


And now my fingers are also itching for one! Thanks @vicTor!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

CJB85 said:


> The Blotto and fruits were just made for each other!
> View attachment 200659


@Chickenstrip @Faiyaz Cheulkar 


Scouse45 said:


> U made me do it with your handchecks





Jengz said:


> And now my fingers are also itching for one! Thanks @vicTor!


I need to fix that hole in my pocket.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 200782
> View attachment 200783


OH MY WORD!!!!! A FANTASY VAPE!!! I didnt even know such a beautiful thing existed!! Reminds me of dragons!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Friday morning check






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Spyker41771

Silver said:


> Lovely little mod @Spyker41771
> That screen looks very interesting
> Am curious what are the little bars for that looks like a graphic equaliser?


Not sure actually, but seems it's just graphics going up and down, a longer pull doesn't seem to effect it in any way ..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Safz_b



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis

I have noticed this thread only becomes active safely after the "Morning Glory!" hour, just an observation, nothing more!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Timwis said:


> I have noticed this thread only becomes active safely after the "Morning Glory!" hour, just an observation, nothing more!!



I remember those days!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DavyH

Timwis said:


> I have noticed this thread only becomes active safely after the "Morning Glory!" hour, just an observation, nothing more!!



It's not that, it's just that I don't want you yearning after my Superman dressing gown.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Phill

If it's good enough for @vicTor , it's good enough for me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor

Phill said:


> If it's good enough for @vicTor , it's good enough for me!
> View attachment 200821



looking good !

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Phill

Not sure why I missed this one from Monark a couple of years ago, but really loving the form factor. Litlle pocket rocket forsure!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Friday MTL driver

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

A-Salt with a deadly device 
#catchmydrift






Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy

Nice way to start the cold weekend

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## NecroticAngel

Grand Guru said:


> Friday MTL driver
> View attachment 200830


What a sexy atty

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Gringo

Jengz said:


> View attachment 200853


Looks very lekka... wish i could get my Revolver to fire with flavour...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz

Gringo said:


> Looks very lekka... wish i could get my Revolver to fire with flavour...


This is the Squid Industries peacemaker xl rta...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gringo

Jengz said:


> This is the Squid Industries peacemaker xl rta...


Yebo... that is mos the dual coil ? I have the single... they damn good looking, im perhaps just spoiled with my JK minis and Gatas... enjoy !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Really impressed with this mod, had it in a box for ages!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

Jengz said:


> View attachment 200864
> 
> Really impressed with this mod, had it in a box for ages!


What is that? Screen looks exactly the same as my wismec luxotic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

NecroticAngel said:


> What is that? Screen looks exactly the same as my wismec luxotic


Wismec gen dual

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Jengz said:


> View attachment 200864
> 
> Really impressed with this mod, had it in a box for ages!


Great little mod. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

Thats a double battery? It looks tiny in your hands @Jengz my luxotic is massive haha... ok I am a small girl but still! Would a gen dual be a good swap for a wismex lux squonker mod? (just asking because I have no idea) maybe should put mine in the classifieds for a swap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

PS Mines not that box one, its the triangle ish one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

NecroticAngel said:


> Thats a double battery? It looks tiny in your hands @Jengz my luxotic is massive haha... ok I am a small girl but still! Would a gen dual be a good swap for a wismex lux squonker mod? (just asking because I have no idea) maybe should put mine in the classifieds for a swap


Its a very compact dual 1850 mod, im actually quite impressed!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NecroticAngel

Jengz said:


> Its a very compact dual 1850 mod, im actually quite impressed!


So you don't have giant hands then? It's actually that small? How cool!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

NecroticAngel said:


> So you don't have giant hands then? It's actually that small? How cool!!


Lol pic for size reference

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

Jengz said:


> Lol pic for size reference
> View attachment 200865


My one

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

It's a Blotto and Vaporesso morning






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Today's carry





Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## DavyH

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Today's carry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk



How’s the Drag X?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

DavyH said:


> How’s the Drag X?


Well.... I'm highly impressed 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Very fine flavour in the Hellvape MD: Berry on ice!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

Freemax Maxus 200. Awesome mod
My juice Confused Mango.(DIY)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

obvious

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Well.... I'm highly impressed
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk



love your equipment @Irfaan Ebrahim !
Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

vicTor said:


> obvious
> 
> View attachment 200965



winner winner @vicTor !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Silver said:


> love your equipment @Irfaan Ebrahim !
> Lol


Thanks @Silver


Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

vicTor said:


> obvious
> 
> View attachment 200965


FOMO!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DavyH

Grand Guru said:


> Very fine flavour in the Hellvape MD: Berry on ice!
> View attachment 200953



I love the flavour from the MD but I also find it really noisy...doesn’t matter how I wick it, it gurgles. Any suggestions?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Gold is the way 
On that train to Havana tonight

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

M.Adhir said:


> Gold is the way
> On that train to Havana tonight
> 
> View attachment 200989




Oooh

Snap @M.Adhir

Havana it is

This is Nightz though, the rougher older brother of Gold 

What a joos

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Asterix

Havana definitely on the menu tonight!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz

I got the memo! Havana heaven!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Asterix said:


> Havana definitely on the menu tonight!
> 
> View attachment 200994



You are right @Asterix 

Saturday night Havana party!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Where’s the man of the moment @Naeemhoosen 



Havana party alert

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

To get to the TOP, one must start at the BOTTOM





Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Jengz

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> To get to the TOP, one must start at the BOTTOM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


Yo smaak to make all my pics look like I'm taking it with nokia 6600

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Jengz said:


> Yo smaak to make all my pics look like I'm taking it with nokia 6600


Lol


Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

EON and DVarw DL

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Naeemhoosen

Silver said:


> Where’s the man of the moment @Naeemhoosen
> 
> 
> 
> Havana party alert


A lil late to the party, Oh NA Na Na..... Keep warm ppl.





Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Naeemhoosen said:


> A lil late to the party, Oh NA Na Na..... Keep warm ppl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk



Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jengz

Naeemhoosen said:


> A lil late to the party, Oh NA Na Na..... Keep warm ppl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


The man, the myth, the legend!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Never tried Havana Gold looks like im missing out. So now there is 2 juices i need to get my hands on badly whitch i never tried but really wanna try.
Havana Gold
Redpill
Enjoy Havana night.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DavyH

THE REAPER said:


> Never tried Havana Gold looks like im missing out. So now there is 2 juices i need to get my hands on badly whitch i never tried but really wanna try.
> Havana Gold
> Redpill
> Enjoy Havana night.



Same boat, same chance of laying my grubby mitts on either at the moment.
Have a good evening, all!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

No party for me, I Havaniks!

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## KZOR

Gorgeous setup. Detonator paired with the RDA for Vaping.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 10


----------



## Marcelle Brand

KZOR said:


> Gorgeous setup. Detonator paired with the RDA for Vaping.
> View attachment 201096


Awesome looking setup!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Lazy Sunday afternoon

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Jengz

loving this combo

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Spoilt for flavour


Edit...and the late night snack is done!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

Some extra capacity for the long week ahead!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

General Grievous, Stratum Submariner and Dani Mini with Dvarw DL's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## PartyDave

Rob Fisher said:


> Bazinga!
> View attachment 200997


How tobacco forward is Havana Gold? I'm not a big fan of tobaccos, but every says I need to try Havana.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

PartyDave said:


> How tobacco forward is Havana Gold? I'm not a big fan of tobaccos, but every says I need to try Havana.



I feel like I'm cheating on Vape when I vape Havana Gold... it's a special juice for sure.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Battle Droid protecting the Stratum V6M Dicodes with engraved Dvarw on top

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger

Rocking a clone

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 5


----------



## CJB85

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 201151


Zero Nic juice in one, lots of CAP Supersweet in the other!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Now if only there was a green Odin mini

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## RayDeny

The Haar on the Dani 25. It’s a bit of a pain to refill but wow that airflow!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Adam.R

Monday - Let's roll!






Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

R2D2 and 3CPO admiring the Haar RTA!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## CJB85

Citadel and some “better vape everything you still have in the cupboard” samples...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Quick Polish and deep clean! The Ewok approves!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## THE REAPER

Rob Fisher said:


> Quick Polish and deep clean! The Ewok approves!
> View attachment 201186


Can i have first dibs if ever you wanna get rid of it if its not to your liking @Rob Fisher i can wait no worries.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

THE REAPER said:


> Can i have first dibs if ever you wanna get rid of it if its not to your liking @Rob Fisher i can wait no worries.



I can already tell you this one is a keeper! The Haar is a Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Stranger said:


> Rocking a clone
> View attachment 201150


IMHO the clone provides similar performance to the authentic and the build quality is as good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Rob Fisher said:


> I can already tell you this one is a keeper! The Haar is a Chicken Dinner!


Then im happy cause she defenately looks like a keeper enjoy her and may she bring you pleasure for years to come.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH

THE REAPER said:


> Can i have first dibs if ever you wanna get rid of it if its not to your liking @Rob Fisher i can wait no worries.



What, the Ewok?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## THE REAPER

DavyH said:


> What, the Ewok?


Hey i tried if you dont put bait on your line and cast it in you wont stand a chance of catching that big one. Sorry i tried lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spyker41771



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Spoiled myself a bit. And a new Gear RTA (my happy place) to go with the new mod

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

SmokeyJoe said:


> Spoiled myself a bit. And a new Gear RTA (my happy place) to go with the new mod
> 
> View attachment 201193


Such a winner little rta

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Spongebob

KZOR said:


> Gorgeous setup. Detonator paired with the RDA for Vaping.
> View attachment 201096


Wowser 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

And then there was hail,you really have to zoom in to see it though.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Mango and Banana by Vapology in the Dvarw DL/Druga Foxy matchy matchy setup

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz

Need a black hadeon cap!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> Mango and Banana by Vapology in the Dvarw DL/Druga Foxy matchy matchy setup
> View attachment 201206


I tried a mango and banana DIY. The last 20ml was awesome. The first 80ml was confused. So I called it confused mango maybe it needs to lay and steep a week or two.
Your setup looks the part, thought!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Taifun GX

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Taifun GX
> View attachment 201220


King and his castle.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TheSubieVaper

Any Subaru fans on here?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## DavyH

TheSubieVaper said:


> Any Subaru fans on here?
> View attachment 201222



Yep.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905

Jengz said:


> View attachment 201207
> 
> Need a black hadeon cap!


No way!
You still have that Entheon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

I can never get enough of this juice!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

Jp1905 said:


> No way!
> You still have that Entheon!


When u purchsse from stellar guys, things become sentimental hahaha unless cash issues arise, then weg is jy!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PartyDave

Ho


Jp1905 said:


> View attachment 201296
> 
> 
> I can never get enough of this juice!


w jealous I am now. Been looking for this locally, but no one stocks it anymore

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Luqster

Your mods are mooi

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Justanovice

MTL upgrade from the pod devices..

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Mzr

First pod/aio think vape zeta still trying to find what works with this rba and my old faithful rage squonk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz

A near perfect chip!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Jengz said:


> View attachment 201347



Black sleeve from where boss?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Jengz said:


> View attachment 201350
> 
> A near perfect chip!



The chip has a chip in it
It's like inception but for chips
A chip within a chip 
Chipception

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Jengz

M.Adhir said:


> Black sleeve from where boss?


Bought many moons ago from the vapery i think. For a whole R70 maybe

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

M.Adhir said:


> The chip has a chip in it
> It's like inception but for chips
> A chip within a chip
> Chipception


Without that chip, that chip had the ability to create obesity. Lucky i set it down and chowed the rest of the packet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DavyH

This probably won’t come as a surprise...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## CJB85



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Spyker41771



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Strangers Minuta with polished Haar on top. I think one more session at the polishing station and we will be good to go!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## NecroticAngel



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

3 reloads and a slipper! Drop the L and add a T and we have a party!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Load shedding check
Thanks Eskom. NOT

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz

M.Adhir said:


> Load shedding check
> Thanks Eskom. NOT
> 
> View attachment 201405


No electricity at my place since 10 this morning!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Load shedding check
> Thanks Eskom. NOT
> 
> View attachment 201405


Nice loadshedd-Corona setup bro. The mask shines on that setup with the lights out.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Jengz said:


> No electricity at my place since 10 this morning!



So whenever we get loadshed. A breaker in the area doesn't close properly. And by the time these asstwats answer their phone and dispatch a techy it's 7 to 8 hours later. 

I can manage the cold night with no TV etc. 

My problem is tomorrow. We won't be able to work at all from home if we go out at 9am and they take all day to sort their breaker out after the loadshedding ends

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> So whenever we get loadshed. A breaker in the area doesn't close properly. And by the time these asstwats answer their phone and dispatch a techy it's 7 to 8 hours later.
> 
> I can manage the cold night with no TV etc.
> 
> My problem is tomorrow. We won't be able to work at all from home if we go out at 9am and they take all day to sort their breaker out after the loadshedding ends


That happened to me in the week.
The last time it was loadshedding I left home in the dark and returned home from work in the dark for that whole period the Eskom guy came back from leave. Who really wants to stand in a cold shower this time of year?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GerharddP

Not really a vape...would'nt vape at these voltages anyway..50kV cable joints being made by yours truly

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spyder GT Dicodes edition with polished Dvarw DL! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

M.Adhir said:


> So whenever we get loadshed. A breaker in the area doesn't close properly. And by the time these asstwats answer their phone and dispatch a techy it's 7 to 8 hours later.
> 
> I can manage the cold night with no TV etc.
> 
> My problem is tomorrow. We won't be able to work at all from home if we go out at 9am and they take all day to sort their breaker out after the loadshedding ends


Same thing happens herw bud, every single time we loadshed! And we are due to load shed again tomorrow fro 8-12:30 and we are still without power.

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## Jengz

A leka pot of chai with some killer game changer!

Reactions: Winner 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

Jengz said:


> View attachment 201413
> 
> A leka pot of chai with some killer game changer!


Love your Drip tip!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Today's teammates







Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## NecroticAngel

what is that little cute mod on the right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

NecroticAngel said:


> what is that little cute mod on the right?


It's the Notion MTL mech with the Beserker V1.5 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NecroticAngel

JurgensSt said:


> It's the Notion MTL mech with the Beserker V1.5
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Why is everything thats so pretty mech!! *Sigh*

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adam.R

Thirsty Thursday





Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## CJB85

NecroticAngel said:


> Why is everything thats so pretty mech!! *Sigh*


You can always look at something like this?
It is an unregulated mod, but not mechanical, as it has a Mosfet chip for some protection.
It comes with two tube pieces, so you can have it in a short 18350 mode for MTL, or with the extension for normal single 18650 mode.

https://blckvapour.co.za/products/cthulhu-tube-mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Adam.R said:


> Thirsty Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk


Very thirsty





Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Nom nom






Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## CJB85

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Very thirsty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## NecroticAngel

CJB85 said:


> You can always look at something like this?
> It is an unregulated mod, but not mechanical, as it has a Mosfet chip for some protection.
> It comes with two tube pieces, so you can have it in a short 18350 mode for MTL, or with the extension for normal single 18650 mode.
> 
> https://blckvapour.co.za/products/cthulhu-tube-mod


Thank you so much, but I need to have everything as safe as possible in case my two year old somehow gets her hands on it. I know that shouldn't happen but I'd rather err on the side of caution. Appreciate you posting though, when I first took up vaping I looked at something similar (might have been that actually) with a cthulu Squonk adapter. But decided it just wasn't safe enough for now. In a few years I'll go mech!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85

NecroticAngel said:


> Thank you so much, but I need to have everything as safe as possible in case my two year old somehow gets her hands on it. I know that shouldn't happen but I'd rather err on the side of caution. Appreciate you posting though, when I first took up vaping I looked at something similar (might have been that actually) with a cthulu Squonk adapter. But decided it just wasn't safe enough for now. In a few years I'll go mech!


The Nunchaku 2 is quite nice in stainless, it is just way taller.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jengz

Game changer in the shado in the perfect combo! The greatest dessert vape ever!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## JurgensSt

Some Keen and Kali V2 action






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Beest and DB V3 combo. This juice is something!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

A few items in the hand today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Marcelle Brand

Today’s weapon of choice with some Token

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Jengz

Squonk days! Because even when im home bound, I'm too lazy to drip.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## PartyDave

Felt like over compensating a

bit today

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## JurgensSt

PartyDave said:


> Felt like over compensating a
> View attachment 201550
> bit today


Can't wait until I get mine

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Friday's company






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Some good juice





Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## CJB85

Scary looking...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

...pay no mind to the rabble, pay no mind to the rabble

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Stranger

Arachnid mech with Nano wasp

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## RayDeny

The Haar on the Dani mini, still enjoying this Haar. One very well made vape experience.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## NecroticAngel

PartyDave said:


> Felt like over compensating a
> View attachment 201550
> bit today


OMG look at that lekker ding!! That atomizer is SHIT hot!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Pearl Thrill from MMV in Greece made by the master Dimitrios Damianidis!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

I knew I had a Pearl Siam Drip Tip in the collection somewhere! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Emperor Palpatine is not a fan of the Angel Looking Pearl Thrill mod. But Luke said it was awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Ready for the weekend





Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## NecroticAngel

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Ready for the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


Left atty very pretty!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

NecroticAngel said:


> Left atty very pretty!


Widow maker 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

A reload weekend, every weekend!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## GerharddP



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Adam.R

Jengz said:


> View attachment 201590
> 
> A reload weekend, every weekend!


Best tank out there hands down..get reloaded! 

Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Adam.R said:


> Best tank out there hands down..get reloaded!
> 
> Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk


Yours will be oppad soon!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adam.R

Jengz said:


> Yours will be oppad soon!


Yeaaaaaa budi!

Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nick_Naidoo

Weekend loading...






Sent from my HYPE_X using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO

another Friday afternoon on the Highveld...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Adam.R

Sunset was so good... 





Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Finally getting around to test driving the Galaxies MTL RDTA I got from @klipdrifter. Right off the bat, flavour for daaaaaaaays! Thanks a lot bud, major vouch for @klipdrifter, great seller that looks after his hardware well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## klipdrifter

I'm glad your happy man! Enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Black Rose Exo X DNA75C 21700 with Dvarw DL

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## KobusMTL

My first nice handcheck. 
Dovpo topside running a recurve. 
Thank @Nick_Naidoo the device is running smooooooth.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz

All are in my hand at the same time, trying to keep my sanity while workimg on this moer cold saturday

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 5


----------



## 00Mp03n

Loving this, can't wait to get the RBA for it.





Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

There's also a base that converts this pod type RTA into a 510 RTA, making it useable on any mod.


00Mp03n said:


> Loving this, can't wait to get the RBA for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Decided to finish up the 2 blades I started over a month ago..





Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

Playing around with the m-pro2 tank

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Saturday's traditional squonking session with the awesome wasp nano sitting on top of the Topside Lite and some Milked Chocolate juice

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

the Freemax twister 30w..
Impressive little vape device. And flavour is on par with Freemax products. Awesome flavour.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> Saturday's traditional squonking session with the awesome wasp nano sitting on top of the Topside Lite and some Milked Chocolate juice
> View attachment 201695



There are very little atties that come even close to the flavor on the Wasp Nano. Truly a remarkable little RDA that is dirt cheap

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Resistance said:


> View attachment 201694
> the Freemax twister 30w..
> Impressive little vape device. And flavour is on par with Freemax products. Awesome flavour.


Internal battery?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> Internal battery?


Yes internal. Perfect for MTL but has wide open airflow aswell that makes it slightly restrictive. And everything else in-between.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Internal 1400mah
Open airflow give a very free,restrive vape. Similar to a Hadalay.

the single vent is the perfect MTL airflow. It's very tight on the smallest vent and can be set to loose and everything else an MTL vaper wants.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## delon

Blends juice is an amazing juice!!





Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## AKS

Old faithful.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## NecroticAngel

￼Cover not designed for the brunhilde hehe. But this juice gets vaped too fast for a silly little 2 ml tank

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Post fatherhood breakfast run

My gosh... how times have changed...

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pearl Thrill and Stratum V6M with Dvarw DL's on top!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## NecroticAngel

KZOR said:


> View attachment 201753


Oooh hello beautiful!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos

Jengz said:


> View attachment 201350
> 
> A near perfect chip!


* an *ear *perfect chip!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## dash09

Slowly getting some decent gear. Mtl tank coming after payday






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Some FOMO for @Silver

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Some FOMO for @Silver
> View attachment 201815



That’s mean @Christos !!
Aaaahhhhh, what a beauty!

such a gorgeous setup that!
Man, now the FOMO meter has ticked up

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Can't work on a empty tank





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

JurgensSt said:


> Can't work on a empty tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Better fill up while the petrol price is low. 
Also, where did you get your tank? I desperately want to buy one. I’m even happy to settle for a classic....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO

Monday morning set up...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## M.Adhir

Having a Green Monday

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Devon Strydom

Working late combo 

Must say I am impressed with this combo 
Not a mesh vaper but this Zeus is tops

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

New toy  
Thanks @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## myBru

KZOR said:


> View attachment 201753


 This is my ultimate!! How does it vape sir @KZOR? Can't find one anywhere in SA... All out of stock.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## myBru

Blotto!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## myBru

ARYANTO said:


> New toy
> Thanks @Stroodlepuff
> View attachment 201880



Nice mod @ARYANTO  sold my Puma 200w and bought the Manto Pro and I'm loving it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Intake with 510 adapter and a lovely drip tip, Swag 2 and some Mango on ice to add a touch of chill to the -2 C Bloem morning.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

Mujahid Padayachy said:


> View attachment 201936


Wow is there gold flakes in the juice or is that part of the glass?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger

EHPRO armor prime and Vapefly

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## AKS

Grand Guru said:


> Intake with 510 adapter and a lovely drip tip, Swag 2 and some Mango on ice to add a touch of chill to the -2 C Bloem morning.
> View attachment 201932



I miss those Bloem winter mornings. Frozen fishponds and walking to school on frosted crunchy frozen grass.
Good times.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy

NecroticAngel said:


> Wow is there gold flakes in the juice or is that part of the glass?



No just awesome glass from Bearded Viking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DavyH

Got the big guns out today.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

AKS said:


> I miss those Bloem winter mornings. Frozen fishponds and walking to school on frosted crunchy frozen grass.
> Good times.


I've been living here for more than 12 years and God knows how much how much I love this place and its people but man June and July here are dreadful  I'm used to take a long vacation this time of the year but covid19 decided otherwise.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## AKS

I’ve been living in Cape Town for about twenty years now, Bloem will always be “my plek.”
Table mountain’s got nothin on Naval Hill.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## adriaanh

AKS said:


> I’ve been living in Cape Town for about twenty years now, Bloem will always be “my plek.”
> Table mountain’s got nothin on Naval Hill.


I must agree, Grew up myself in Bloem, great place, but yeah those winters are a killer....

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Mzr

Squonk day all the way

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Mini with Bearded Viking sleeve! Always great to be on the water!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DougP

Devon Strydom said:


> Working late combo
> 
> Must say I am impressed with this combo
> Not a mesh vaper but this Zeus is tops


Have to agree the Zeus X Mesh is really good 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DougP

Just have to ask.

What ever happened to the Billet Box craze. Haven't seen any posted for ages. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Morning MTL setup. Brunhilde m/Cold Steel with some braun freezing Arctic Mint!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Mini's doing service today!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Reload time






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## AKS

Very nice @JurgensSt !

So,if you HAD to choose only one of the two....ouboet or newpoop?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

AKS said:


> Very nice @JurgensSt !
> 
> So,if you HAD to choose only one of the two....ouboet or newpoop?


Reload 24

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 201966


Now I don't feel guilty for plonking a Dvarw on the Manto pro today...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 2


----------



## DavyH

Grand Guru said:


> Morning MTL setup. Brunhilde m/Cold Steel with some braun freezing Arctic Mint!
> View attachment 201997


That. Is. Absolutely. Gorgeous.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Just have to ask.
> 
> What ever happened to the Billet Box craze. Haven't seen any posted for ages.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


I still use mine all day everyday

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Slick

Loving the mesh so far, definitely better then the original Zeus X

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Today's winner MTL setup. Siren 2/Punk matchy matchy fir the win with some Exclamation litchi on ice flavour.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## AKS

NICE!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Still love my Flow V1 and V2. V2 in today doing a test of the new Velvet Vape Boropad.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Mzr

Very very nice  as is all @Rob Fisher devices

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adam.R

Shout out to @Jengz for the hook-up






Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz

Adam.R said:


> Shout out to @Jengz for the hook-up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk


Much love cuz! Enjoy... It was all @OnePowerfulCorsa

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Jengz said:


> Much love cuz! Enjoy... It was all @OnePowerfulCorsa


And @Safz_b for that stunner of a mod!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Adam.R

Jengz said:


> And @Safz_b for that stunner of a mod!


 And 2nd vouch 2 @Safz_b lovely combo. Unbelievable flavor on the reload 24.

Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz

Some great havana gold in the dvarw! Lovely combo!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Siren 2, 22mm and Mirage with Pure blue!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## THE REAPER

Got it up and running got the wicking right now to get the flavor stronger im comparing taste to the smok nord 2. But im just glad no more leaking. There is flavor but not as good as on the nord. So i have to try difrent builds till i get it right.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## JurgensSt

Driving buddy






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Adam.R

Single coil day





Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Mzr

Driptech ds and goon loving the power

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## TheSubieVaper

Old faithful

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Mollie

Nothing is in my right hand cause my mod and rda got stolen today blerrie hell

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## AKS

May the thief get spitback and dry hits for all eternity!
Sorry to hear.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## DavyH

The vaper said:


> Nothing is in my right hand cause my mod and rda got stolen today blerrie hell
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Huh? Well that sucks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Sorry to hear that @The vaper

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mollie

AKS said:


> May the thief get spitback and dry hits for all eternity!
> Sorry to hear.


Well atleast the squonk bottle was almost full and I've installed a new coil in that I made last night.
The thing is not the mod that is lost now but just how messed up things can be at the workplace 

One thing that I hate is when you steal from me
But we live in a nice country
One vandy vape pulse and elder dragon rda gone lol my work mod lol, luckily I always carry two setups

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## AKS

Yummy,this stuff.In this tank.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Mzr

I always wondered if boewe will target vapes but wait I lost a rage squonk and dead rabbit to my thieving domestic luckily I caught her before she could head out of Cape Town and had her ass arrested  but unlucky she had already sold it but I did manage to retrieve quite a few goods she took from the house she even took some of my concentrates for mixing

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor

The vaper said:


> Nothing is in my right hand cause my mod and rda got stolen today blerrie hell
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



sorry to hear man

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Spyker41771



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Always testing new RTA's!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Reload and Gen.





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

The Hellvape MD sitting on the Crown with Berry and Mango mix from Vapology.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## Mzr



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

The twister 30w rocking the blacktop!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

Spyker41771 said:


> View attachment 202322


How is this juice bro. I had a taste of the same brand. Watermelon (something) but in MTL and it was epic. I would like to find that juice somewhere.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyker41771

Resistance said:


> How is this juice bro. I had a taste of the same brand. Watermelon (something) but in MTL and it was epic. I would like to find that juice somewhere.


Not sure about the other flavours but from what i know The Coil Company only make 2 flavours, scotchies and minties, flav profile is a butterscotch ice cream and the minties the same just with mint, they are my most fav juice but freaken expensive.

https://www.vapeking.co.za/vape-juice/south-african-e-liquids/the-coil-company.html

I allways have a bottle of this and loaded smores at hand, the scotchies does have a very unigue flavour.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Now this hits the spot







Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's a Stratum V4 weekend!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Man I'm tired.
> Mixed after ages and figured I'd rather mix it all up.
> Some 3mg freebase and 12mg salt.
> Oneshots are all local ciggie flavour, from @TFM.
> Now, we wait for the steep.
> Feedback in a week or so @Silver
> 
> PS anybody got a spare hand to shake these bottles, ek is nou dood.
> 
> View attachment 202375


You haven't tried some without steeping yet?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Man I'm tired.
> Mixed after ages and figured I'd rather mix it all up.
> Some 3mg freebase and 12mg salt.
> Oneshots are all local ciggie flavour, from @TFM.
> Now, we wait for the steep.
> Feedback in a week or so @Silver
> 
> PS anybody got a spare hand to shake these bottles, ek is nou dood.
> 
> View attachment 202375


Sure. Send some this way!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Resistance said:


> You haven't tried some without steeping yet?



Haven't even shaken the bottles up as yet!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Haven't even shaken the bottles up as yet!


If you guys have as many speed bumps as we do in Cape town. Put it on the back seat and go around the block.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Resistance

Maybe not the same thing then. Small black coloured bottle with scotchies melons or watermelon written on it. Took a pic but can't find it.


Spyker41771 said:


> Not sure about the other flavours but from what i know The Coil Company only make 2 flavours, scotchies and minties, flav profile is a butterscotch ice cream and the minties the same just with mint, they are my most fav juice but freaken expensive.
> 
> https://www.vapeking.co.za/vape-juice/south-african-e-liquids/the-coil-company.html
> 
> I allways have a bottle of this and loaded smores at hand, the scotchies does have a very unigue flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## incredible_hullk

M.Adhir said:


> Man I'm tired.
> Mixed after ages and figured I'd rather mix it all up.
> Some 3mg freebase and 12mg salt.
> Oneshots are all local ciggie flavour, from @TFM.
> Now, we wait for the steep.
> Feedback in a week or so @Silver
> 
> PS anybody got a spare hand to shake these bottles, ek is nou dood.
> 
> View attachment 202375


Holy krap @M.Adhir ... That looks incredible

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Resistance

incredible_hullk said:


> Holy krap @M.Adhir ... That looks incredible


Yes, first lock down then apocalypse. He's prepared for the worst.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mollie

M.Adhir said:


> Man I'm tired.
> Mixed after ages and figured I'd rather mix it all up.
> Some 3mg freebase and 12mg salt.
> Oneshots are all local ciggie flavour, from @TFM.
> Now, we wait for the steep.
> Feedback in a week or so @Silver
> 
> PS anybody got a spare hand to shake these bottles, ek is nou dood.
> 
> View attachment 202375


Love that most cigarette brands is there
Just watch out when you vape in public and cops see the names they might think it's cigarettes haha
But I like the collection 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance

The vaper said:


> Love that most cigarette brands is there
> Just watch out when you vape in public and cops see the names they might think it's cigarettes haha
> But I like the collection
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


He might also be lifted for that liquid tobacco thing that courier company squeeled about

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Time to take the skyline for a spin...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO

Another Monday at home ,

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz

M.Adhir said:


> Blue Monday ‍
> Everybody should own a Noisy
> 
> View attachment 202545


I should own 1 of your new ones. I'll cut you a deal, I'll sell u a a coupon for a year supply of rewicking, you give me your Noisy?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## X-Calibre786

Zeus X Mesh
Flavour revelation! 
Took a few tries to get it wicking right, and some of the absolute worst dry hits I've ever experienced, but now it's just on a whole new flavour level.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## X-Calibre786

KZOR said:


> Gorgeous setup. Detonator paired with the RDA for Vaping.
> View attachment 201096


I so want a detonator

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie

The vaper said:


> Nothing is in my right hand cause my mod and rda got stolen today blerrie hell
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Magically my mod re appeared in one of the vehicles at work which I don't use
Was looking for something this morning and found it hiding in a back corner

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

The vaper said:


> Magically my mod re appeared in one of the vehicles at work which I don't use
> Was looking for something this morning and found it hiding in a back corner
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



awesome news !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Zeus Single paired with the Solo with some Mango Banana. It's still a winner RTA IMO.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## KZOR

Todays weapon of choice.
Dani 21700 with Aromamizer Lite 1.5.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor

...tabula rasa

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Silo

Very much liking this! Even with the slightly higher ohms and lower watts, it is superb!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## myBru

The vaper said:


> Nothing is in my right hand cause my mod and rda got stolen today blerrie hell
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Sorry to hear @The vaper ... Who the hell steals a vape? Messed up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## myBru

Dovpo M VV ii, Innoken Lift, and the star of the show.... Wotofo Dual Recurve. Yummy

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Jengz

That new new from Jooseliqs and Vape Republic! A solid menthol tobacco! Loving it! Superb mtl vape!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

High End MTL Vape at $48!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Pure Blue morning MTL goodness in a matchy matchy tiny setup!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mexican evening with the best Pinotage in the world! Love this stuff! Dani Purple with Dvarw DL in service!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## DavyH

Rob Fisher said:


> Mexican evening with the best Pinotage in the world! Love this stuff! Dani Purple with Dvarw DL in service!
> View attachment 202643



All that contraband on one table...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## NOOB

Grand Guru said:


> Pure Blue morning MTL goodness in a matchy matchy tiny setup!
> View attachment 202641



Fantastic looking setup there @Grand Guru. Enjoy it!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH

In a previous post I said I thought the Nautilus 2 would look best on a Tesla. I think I was right. Even better, with Tesla’s strange choice to use gunmetal buttons, it’s sort of matchy matchy.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

DavyH said:


> In a previous post I said I thought the Nautilus 2 would look best on a Tesla. I think I was right. Even better, with Tesla’s strange choice to use gunmetal buttons, it’s sort of matchy matchy.
> 
> View attachment 202650


I personally dig that mod! And the gunmetal offers you more matchy matchy combinations

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

Manto pro and Hector

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## DavyH

Stranger said:


> Manto pro and Hector
> View attachment 202654



oooh. Me likeee!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

@Silver

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## delon

Nord 2 on my first tank of 3mg nic, on first bat charge too. Very impressive device IMO. Good flavour and throat hit.
Wanted something less intrusive than my cloud machines for work and gatherings.










Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis

SAVapeGear said:


> @Silver
> 
> View attachment 202655


So one of the Twin Towers was actually left standing then!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## THE REAPER

Resistance said:


> View attachment 202669


Where did you drop it i will go pick it up thanks in advance.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver

SAVapeGear said:


> @Silver
> 
> View attachment 202655



wow, that is awesome @SAVapeGear !
2 classics!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

When 3 Masters come together, the Kung-fu is VERY STRONG!!! This is such an amazing juice, can't believe I'm only getting around to trying now. Well done @Rooigevaar @method1 and @Naeemhoosen, this is a spectacular juice that deserves a lot more hype.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KZOR

Just had to get myself a backup of my daily driver setup.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## SAVapeGear

Timwis said:


> So one of the Twin Towers was actually left standing then!!!!!


I found a brand new Subtank Nano in one of my drawers,so thought I would show @Silver 

Here is my actual setup at the moment

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

SAVapeGear said:


> I found a brand new Subtank Nano in one of my drawers,so thought I would show @Silver
> 
> Here is my actual setup at the moment
> 
> View attachment 202732



That Subtank isn't for sale by any chance?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> That Subtank isn't for sale by any chance?


It is the Nano,so it doesn't have a rebuild-able option and I have so many commercial coils for it,think I might just use it...........

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

SAVapeGear said:


> I found a brand new Subtank Nano in one of my drawers,so thought I would show @Silver
> 
> Here is my actual setup at the moment
> 
> View attachment 202732


Nothing wrong with the subtank Nano i have a Blue one, when i use it i always stay on the 15th floor!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

This bass (in awesome condition) was in my hand today (Goedertrouw Dam Eshowe)... the Dani Mini with Dvarw DL was in my pocket at the time!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Now the Dani Mini is in my hand!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## AKS

First squonk.I enjoy the rda it came with.
The hinged flip top has me checking when I squonk to get a feel for it and not overfill.
Flavour is nomnom. Last few ml’s of Twist cinnamon going down great.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Timwis

AKS said:


> View attachment 202766
> 
> First squonk.I enjoy the rda it came with.
> The hinged flip top has me checking when I squonk to get a feel for it and not overfill.
> Flavour is nomnom. Last few ml’s of Twist cinnamon going down great.


Nice! Haven't used mine for years and still looks as good as new!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

AKS said:


> View attachment 202766
> 
> First squonk.I enjoy the rda it came with.
> The hinged flip top has me checking when I squonk to get a feel for it and not overfill.
> Flavour is nomnom. Last few ml’s of Twist cinnamon going down great.


I always liked seeing that device. Good for you!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS

Timwis said:


> Nice! Haven't used mine for years and still looks as good as new!
> 
> View attachment 202768


Nice side panel,looks the business.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> When 3 Masters come together, the Kung-fu is VERY STRONG!!! This is such an amazing juice, can't believe I'm only getting around to trying now. Well done @Rooigevaar @method1 and @Naeemhoosen, this is a spectacular juice that deserves a lot more hype.
> View attachment 202706



Where from. Been waiting for like a year for this thing and now it looks like I missed it lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Safz_b



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Zebeebee

Vandy Vape Pulse with Lemon lime diy






Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Stranger

Bush warfare



and a Wasp

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Adam.R

OG Reload & paranormal with flavour tip





Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Phantom Delrin edition with Dvarw DL! An oldies but still a goodie!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Mollie

Thanks to @adriaanh for the rebirth hope I got the coils right after 3 different coils and positions





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thrill times Two with Dvarw DL's!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Reload/Evdilo in restricted DL.... beautiful spring day in Bloem!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Dwarfy

Finally picked up a new mod, thanks @Nick_Naidoo

Need to get a matching RDA now






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru

And it's not weekend yet until you have your squonking session

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> And it's not weekend yet until you have your squonking session
> View attachment 202910


But when you do make sure you hide behind a tree so nobody spots you!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru

I was embarrassed to say I was swinging too

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> And it's not weekend yet until you have your squonking session
> View attachment 202910


I like squonking ,but I haven't in a while.Bliksem I need a squonk mod!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 202911
> I was embarrassed to say I was swinging too


Between two trees?
Daredevil!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Thrill times Two with Dvarw DL's!
> View attachment 202884


I'm trying to try and save up for the real deal. Hopefully it won't take forever.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

Sunday morning breakfast pre-check.

I hope @Silver doesnt see this

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Saturday post gin chill check.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## TGMV

Dinner check 
Watermelon and feta salad to start with. 
In between courses, had both dvarws (OG and FL DL's)




ended with 24k gold dusted Greek yoghurt which looked so pleasing that I forgot to take a picture.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum Submariner, Dvarw DL FL, Siam tip with Red Pill inside!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz

Most foods are best served fresh, but a Briyani needs a leka 1 day steep.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

Jengz said:


> View attachment 202995
> 
> Most foods are best served fresh, but a Briyani needs a leka 1 day steep.


No SNV ... 1 day steep required

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jengz

Some mtl honey lemon menthol goodness from the legends @Naeemhoosen and @Vape Republic... Well done guys! Killer mtl juice

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Christos said:


> Sunday morning breakfast pre-check.
> 
> I hope @Silver doesnt see this
> View attachment 202956



I had those doughnuts for the first time the other day. I am considering moving to a city that has a Krispy Kreme 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Adam.R

Another killer profile by the guys at vape republic. Aloe grape on the wicks. Big vouch to @Redaa for the appoclypse gen 2.






Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I had those doughnuts for the first time the other day. I am considering moving to a city that has a Krispy Kreme
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check your local garage. I’m seeing they are now stocking garages and some pick n pays daily with fresh donuts

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## THE REAPER

Resistance said:


> View attachment 203014


I see you picked up my mod again lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

THE REAPER said:


> I see you picked up my mod again lol.



I'm sorry. Honest mistake!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## NecroticAngel

@ivc_mixer Marlborough (and loving it... Usually hate smoke vapes)

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silo

Grand Guru said:


> And it's not weekend yet until you have your squonking session
> View attachment 202910



Great mod, great atty, flavor bomber!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silo

NecroticAngel said:


> @ivc_mixer Marlborough (and loving it... Usually hate smoke vapes)
> View attachment 203018



Hah! Nice to see!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie

Work in progress for restoration but for now going to be my work mod
Got this from @Ruwaid





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Happy monday!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## DavyH

Grand Guru said:


> Happy monday!
> View attachment 203043



Such a classy set up. For formal occasions only.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw MTL FL 24 in RDL mode - Glorious!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz

Todays carries, this imperial range by @Vape Republic and @Naeemhoosen is something special!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Tobacco to the right of me, fruity to my left, stuck in the middle with you!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

Just got my new drip tips today.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## NecroticAngel

ivc_mixer said:


> Just got my new drip tips today.
> View attachment 203081
> View attachment 203082


Hahaha I've never seen that kinda thing! Cute man

Reactions: Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## NOOB

Quick visit to the beach yesterday, the Blotto was on duty and I'm really enjoying this RTA. Not exactly the mod I planned to have this RTA sit on, but I'm working on it. 






Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## NecroticAngel

NOOB said:


> Quick visit to the beach yesterday, the Blotto was on duty and I'm really enjoying this RTA. Not exactly the mod I planned to have this RTA sit on, but I'm working on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


It actually matches in a wierd sort of way

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Jengz

Really enjoying this tobacco and menthol range! Super satisfying!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## NOOB

NecroticAngel said:


> It actually matches in a wierd sort of way



LOLZ! Thanks @NecroticAngel. I agree, it doesn't look bad, but I had something else in mind when I got the tank. Will update when it all falls into place.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ShortCutNinja

Loving the leather on the dani mini

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru

A drop of Pure Blue in the Siren 2, 22mm and Punk 85W vaping at 12W.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Gen and M25 , nice !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Mini and Dvarw DL's being prepared for tomorrow's day on the water hunting little green fish! Well, hopefully not so little!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## KZOR

Damn but this Precisio is a gorgeous RTA.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## NecroticAngel

KZOR said:


> Damn but this Precisio is a gorgeous RTA.
> 
> View attachment 203195


Matchy matchy! What's the mod?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

NecroticAngel said:


> Matchy matchy! What's the mod?



Pioneer4You IPV6X 200W

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adam.R

Hitting the sweet spot at 85watts on the reload 24 with some miss daisy's pecan nut cream pie!





Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## NecroticAngel

KZOR said:


> Pioneer4You IPV6X 200W


Thats a dual battery mod?? Do you have giant hands or is it really a tiny little dual battery mod?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

KZOR said:


> Damn but this Precisio is a gorgeous RTA.
> 
> View attachment 203195


Great little mtl tank





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Just to drive the OCD kids nuts






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 13


----------



## NecroticAngel

JurgensSt said:


> Just to drive the OCD kids nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Getting a twitchy eye for the second time today...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Paul33

Zeus single from @vicTor you legend you. 

Need to go hunting for a nice beeeg alien for it now but so far I'm loving it. Shot dude.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## shaun2707

Adam.R said:


> Hitting the sweet spot at 85watts on the reload 24 with some miss daisy's pecan nut cream pie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk



Lekker setup there bud!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## shaun2707

KZOR said:


> Damn but this Precisio is a gorgeous RTA.
> 
> View attachment 203195



Like the look and sound of that atty. Very nice.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adam.R

shaun2707 said:


> Lekker setup there bud!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bud! @shaun2707 

Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Needed a unicorn to get through this crappy day
Replay mode still works really well for the squonk life

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Mini Blue and Dvarw DL both polished!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Rob Fisher said:


> Dani Mini Blue and Dvarw DL both polished!
> View attachment 203246



The Atty and the top part look almost gold in this photo, I like the look of the gold with the deep blue!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Safz_b



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Rob Fisher said:


> That's why I still have it... it's a DL device for sure!



0.3ohm is a disappointing for flavour  pop in the 0.15ohm coil, crank it up to 60w and if you love wide open airflow (like me) it's just so impressive! 

I am waiting patiently for the RTA pod tank for mine.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Easy Mod from Ambition Mods and Sun Box Italy.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Rob Fisher said:


> Easy Mod from Ambition Mods and Sun Box Italy.
> View attachment 203262



Want one so bad but in black. Dibs if you sell

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Moonglow DNA40 with Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## NecroticAngel

Had to get the huge boytjie out as I got my mechman wet (waiting to dry out)

. And the tesla works only 30percent of the time now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Marcelle Brand

Rob Fisher said:


> Easy Mod from Ambition Mods and Sun Box Italy.
> View attachment 203262


Uncle @Rob Fisher please share your thoughts on the Easy Mod. Wanted to add one to my collection for sometime now and then I saw the Espire/sun box mixx which I would love to get my hands on

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Marcelle Brand said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher please share your thoughts on the Easy Mod. Wanted to add one to my collection for sometime now and then I saw the Espire/sun box mixx which I would love to get my hands on



@Marcelle Brand it's very nice. Well made and appears to work well. Being a side by side mod you need to get used to how you hold it so you don't cover airflow holes on the RTA and you also need to change your firing finger because the fire button is lower down that you are used to. But all in all I'm very happy with it and the reasonable price.

You also need to make sure your airflow is facing away from the mod because there will be condensation build-up on the mod. For example the bottom airflow of a Dvarw.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Marcelle Brand

Rob Fisher said:


> @Marcelle Brand it's very nice. Well made and appears to work well. Being a side by side mod you need to get used to how you hold it so you don't cover airflow holes on the RTA and you also need to change your firing finger because the fire button is lower down that you are used to. But all in all I'm very happy with it and the reasonable price.


Thank you uncle @Rob Fisher, glad you like it. Now I must make a plan to get my hands on one. Want to use it with my dvarw mtl’s

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TGMV

Cheeeeeesecaaaaaaake anyone?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

in a MTL mood tonight!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33

TGMV said:


> Cheeeeeesecaaaaaaake anyone?
> 
> View attachment 203309


I love cheesecake

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Paul33 said:


> I love cheesecake




even me
That is the spelling.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Intake single/Swag 2/Mango and Banana by Vapology in a very restrictive DL mode.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## M.Adhir

Some oneshot goodness

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## AKS

Weapons of choice for the day.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## AKS

I wish this tank had more capacity,but also wish I had five of them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum Aerodynamic - Stratum for Friends! Dicodes and special new fire button... no button! So damn beautiful!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## Cornelius

Rob Fisher said:


> Stratum Aerodynamic - Stratum for Friends! Dicodes and special new fire button... no button! So damn beautiful!
> View attachment 203385


That is a stunner uncle. But you will have to explain the button part.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cornelius said:


> That is a stunner uncle. But you will have to explain the button part.



The screen is a pressure plate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz

AKS said:


> I wish this tank had more capacity,but also wish I had five of them.


I dont have 5 but 3 is doing well in my arsenal! An rta that i feel Cannot be beaten for desserts with any other RTA out there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Helping me today with building my website







Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Mr. B

Pulled the JKM with the Mono SQ for the day






Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Spongebob

KZOR said:


> Damn but this Precisio is a gorgeous RTA.
> 
> View attachment 203195


How's the vape? 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw MTL FL 22 and the collection is complete! And the 2x2mm air plug gives it a nice RDL vape! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Siren 2, 22mm on top of the Hcigar Warwolf with Litchi and Mango mix!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> Siren 2, 22mm on top of the Hcigar Warwolf with Litchi and Mango mix!
> View attachment 203414


Matchy Matchy AF!!!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adam.R

Grand Guru said:


> Siren 2, 22mm on top of the Hcigar Warwolf with Litchi and Mango mix!
> View attachment 203414


Looking toit AF! Love it. 

Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid

@Grand Guru is slowly making me regret selling it  looking good bud!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85

JurgensSt said:


> Just to drive the OCD kids nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Mollie

Grand Guru said:


> Siren 2, 22mm on top of the Hcigar Warwolf with Litchi and Mango mix!
> View attachment 203414


I can see you really enjoy the warwolf 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## CJB85

The vaper said:


> I can see you really enjoy the warwolf
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


You itching yet?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mollie

CJB85 said:


> You itching yet?


The thing is I wanted to buy it from @Ruwaid but I bought the armour pro and hadaly
yes I can't wait but I'm a bit more interested in holding the big brother in my hand

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

The vaper said:


> I can see you really enjoy the warwolf
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


No need to break the bank in order to get a decent setup!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Stratum Aerodynamic - Stratum for Friends! Dicodes and special new fire button... no button! So damn beautiful!
> View attachment 203385


Awesome!
It has arrived and it looks mooi!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Cornelius

Grand Guru said:


> Siren 2, 22mm on top of the Hcigar Warwolf with Litchi and Mango mix!
> View attachment 203414


I had it in my cart for the GB, then removed it as I have enough mods! Now I want to pull out my hair!! Looks stunning

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85

Cornelius said:


> I had it in my cart for the GB, then removed it as I have enough mods! Now I want to pull out my hair!! Looks stunning


I agree, it looks okay on the Fasttech site pictures, but seeing the photo @Grand Guru posted, it really is a beautiful mod.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## CJB85

Christos said:


> View attachment 203487


My envy alarms go haywire every time you post this setup...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## StompieZA

Vaporesso GEN S





Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## CJB85

StompieZA said:


> Vaporesso GEN S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


I still don't get what the difference between the normal Gen and the S is... just the tank?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## NOOB

And there she is ladies and gentlemen. My first venture into DNA devices and what I would consider to be my first "somewhat" High End device. I know this is by far not on the top tier of High End devices, but for me, right now, this is as High End as I can go at this point in time on my vaping journey. Super stoked right now!!





Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## CJB85

NOOB said:


> And there she is ladies and gentlemen. My first venture into DNA devices and what I would consider to be my first "somewhat" High End device. I know this is by far not on the top tier of High End devices, but for me, right now, this is as High End as I can go at this point in time on my vaping journey. Super stoked right now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Lovely setup... I have a 200 inbound as the 250c was a little out of my reach. 
High end is a matter of perspective my friend, not many people are going to be walking around with one of those.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## StompieZA

CJB85 said:


> I still don't get what the difference between the normal Gen and the S is... just the tank?



That makes two of us...lol

Im still to put the specifications next to each other and check but apparently its slightly smaller?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

CJB85 said:


> My envy alarms go haywire every time you post this setup...


Just finished a bottle so new mod.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## CJB85

Christos said:


> Just finished a bottle so new mod.
> View attachment 203497


This one you can keep, just send me the other one!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jengz

Mujahid Padayachy said:


> View attachment 203483


You play golf?? Since when? Await the invite

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Roodt

New mod/pod/thingy...

Thank you @Timwis for the review and detailed information, helped me decide to go for it. I'm super stocked, thanks mate 

Thank you @Sir Vape for the amazing service and lightspeed delivery (I only ordered and payed yesterday. all the way to the Vaal from Durbs) you guys are super amazeballs.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

On the water with the Dani Mini and Dvarw DL FL!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## THE REAPER

Rob Fisher said:


> On the water with the Dani Mini and Dvarw DL FL!
> View attachment 203513
> View attachment 203514
> View attachment 203515
> View attachment 203516
> View attachment 203517


Where is the fish today looks great and alot of fun miss being by the water well surf fishing lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

THE REAPER said:


> Where is the fish today looks great and alot of fun miss being by the water well surf fishing lol.



The fish are all on the cameraman cameras! I just take my GoPro for the odd shot... they will be online soon!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## THE REAPER

Rob Fisher said:


> The fish are all on the cameraman cameras! I just take my GoPro for the odd shot... they will be online soon!


Great stuff as long as the bite was on then its all good.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Timwis

Roodt said:


> New mod/pod/thingy...
> 
> Thank you @Timwis for the review and detailed information, helped me decide to go for it. I'm super stocked, thanks mate
> 
> Thank you @Sir Vape for the amazing service and lightspeed delivery (I only ordered and payed yesterday. all the way to the Vaal from Durbs) you guys are super amazeballs.
> 
> View attachment 203511
> View attachment 203512


Glad you like it, definitely better than the original Boost!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Cornelius

Christos said:


> Just finished a bottle so new mod.
> View attachment 203497


Just ensure the Blue one remains with you till I can Rob a bank.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Roodt

Timwis said:


> Glad you like it, definitely better than the original Boost!



I never tried the original Boost, so can't compare the two. I will however say that I am mighty impressed with the Boost plus thus far, having been an RDA squonk vaper for two years now, this is amazing for a pre-made coil. 

I can't wait for the RDTA pod option.

Thank you once again for the recommendation, and all the detailed reviews you do.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

Cornelius said:


> Just ensure the Blue one remains with you till I can Rob a bank.


Yup not going anywhere! My goto daily mods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

Roodt said:


> New mod/pod/thingy...
> 
> Thank you @Timwis for the review and detailed information, helped me decide to go for it. I'm super stocked, thanks mate
> 
> Thank you @Sir Vape for the amazing service and lightspeed delivery (I only ordered and payed yesterday. all the way to the Vaal from Durbs) you guys are super amazeballs.
> 
> View attachment 203511
> View attachment 203512


Check @vicTor, you're a wallpaper

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

My buds for the champions League match

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Jengz

Work all done, Kids asleep, wicking complete and chai made... Time to chill and watch some ball!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Christos

Jengz said:


> View attachment 203538
> Work all done, Kids asleep, wicking complete and chai made... Time to chill and watch some ball!


Haaibo. We need to chat to your wife if you are watching the ball

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Some fruity goodness in the Reo tonight

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## NOOB

CJB85 said:


> Lovely setup... I have a 200 inbound as the 250c was a little out of my reach.
> High end is a matter of perspective my friend, not many people are going to be walking around with one of those.



I didn't even know about 200 until recently and I like that they've done these mods in DNA versions as well as with a normal chip. It's a really nice mod and I think you'll love yours as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Soulmate MTL/Modefined Lyra matchy matchy situation.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## CJB85

Saturday lineup with some Reload Reinforcements in the wings...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## DavyH

Rob Fisher said:


> On the water with the Dani Mini and Dvarw DL FL!
> View attachment 203513
> View attachment 203514
> View attachment 203515
> View attachment 203516
> View attachment 203517



I’d like to know more about that shirt! Looks great!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

DavyH said:


> I’d like to know more about that shirt! Looks great!



It's my sublimated fishing shirt @DavyH. I'm sponsored by Lowrance so when we film for ASFN (Advanced Sport Fishing Network on YouTube) I wear my branded clothing.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Took the kids on a hike

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## shaun2707

Decided to give the Reload a break and bust out the Blitzen. Such a satisfying vape....




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 203639


That Aerodynamic is really something to look at.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Roodt

Paul33 said:


> Check @vicTor, you're a wallpaper


LOL. I just happened to only have scrolled that far when taking the photo, so @vicTor doesn't need to worry about me stalking his posts or something...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos

Beetroot, apple and ginger if anyone is wondering.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## incredible_hullk

Post long run chips starter for @Silver

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

I'm at work today so that the ladies can have their Day! Treating myself with some Mango and Berries

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## NecroticAngel

Coffee and Bazinga Berry

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Grand Guru said:


> I'm at work today so that the ladies can have their Day! Treating myself with some Mango and Berries
> View attachment 203723


Shit @Grand Guru ... that a fantastic setup

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Grand Guru said:


> I'm at work today so that the ladies can have their Day! Treating myself with some Mango and Berries
> View attachment 203723


What mod is that @Grand Guru ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

incredible_hullk said:


> What mod is that @Grand Guru ?


It’s the Uwell Crown IV.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

Looking to rotate between my Silver Pioneer RTA up top when it needs a coil change so i can install SS coil to use with Replay and a Silver Soulmate when i can source one but for now less matchy matchy and just top airflow MTL Replay action with the good old Ammit!!!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

incredible_hullk said:


> Post long run chips starter for @Silver
> View attachment 203708

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BeaLea

Curing my sweet craving tonight. Time to chill

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33

BeaLea said:


> Curing my sweet craving tonight. Time to chill
> View attachment 203747


These drags are super cool

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Timwis

Paul33 said:


> These drags are super cool


Yep during normal use, but a small period of chain vaping or leave the pod with liquid in the device standing for a couple of days and what a mess. Ideal for someone who never chain vapes and is using it all the time and not leave it standing but for others stock up on tissue paper!

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Cornelius

Christos said:


> Beetroot, apple and ginger if anyone is wondering.
> View attachment 203707


Handle my baby with care! 
Sounds gross by the way! Jack's wetting the throat with some cardinal wetting the wicks! Brad #33 won so reason to celebrate!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Adam.R

Kaapse koekies on the wicks






Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fresh Dvarw DL standing by for service today! Ready to deliver the flavour!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Eat Zoo's ,vape Zoo's ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Mollie

Restoration complete

Could have been better but I'm happy with the results 

We learn from mistakes we made 

@Ruwaid look at your old mod








Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 15


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

The vaper said:


> Restoration complete
> 
> Could have been better but I'm happy with the results
> 
> We learn from mistakes we made
> 
> @Ruwaid look at your old mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Great job @The vaper, it looks really neat. I have an armour pro full of scratches that I’m missing a lot and wish I could do the same!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie

Grand Guru said:


> Great job @The vaper, it looks really neat. I have an armour pro full of scratches that I’m missing a lot and wish I could do the same!


I was a bit in a hurry and didn't allow to paint to dry 100% 

Gonna build a small baking oven to bake the paint

And I adjusted the fire switch it was too sensitive 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## KZOR

Kroma-R paired with the Precisio.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## Ruwaid

The vaper said:


> Restoration complete
> 
> Could have been better but I'm happy with the results
> 
> We learn from mistakes we made
> 
> @Ruwaid look at your old mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Just wow bud. Was this normal silver spray paint? Well done. Was it a pain to disassemble the mod and out together?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AKS

KZOR said:


> Krona-R paired with the Precisio.
> View attachment 203844


Beautiful pair those two make.
Really mooi.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Mollie

Ruwaid said:


> Just wow bud. Was this normal silver spray paint? Well done. Was it a pain to disassemble the mod and out together?


No to disassemble was not a problem putting back together easy all contact points got cleaned was very dirty lol

But I'm gonna do it over again like I said I wanted to get finished too quickly and It was a bit too cold also

Something like this takes time 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## adriaanh

What paint did you use, did you sand and prime it 1st?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie

adriaanh said:


> What paint did you use, did you sand and prime it 1st?


Yes I sanded it down and then cleaned with alcohol

I used rustoleum paint its got its own primer in a bit expensive but it works

This was a trail to see what the paint was like

But I personally think to bake it when finish to paint 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

The vaper said:


> Yes I sanded it down and then cleaned with alcohol
> 
> I used rustoleum paint its got its own primer in a bit expensive but it works
> 
> This was a trail to see what the paint was like
> 
> But I personally think to bake it when finish to paint
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


 No need to build an oven. Infront of a heater will do the trick. Not to close though.
Looks grand bro!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Mollie

Resistance said:


> No need to build an oven. Infront of a heater will do the trick. Not to close though.
> Looks grand bro!


Thanks

The one thing I don't want near me is a heater lol
I'm sleeping with a fan on 365 days

Ahh just got a bright ideal gonna use my biltong cabinet just gonna put a heat lamp in haha

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Starting the week with some chocolate notes in the JKM!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Baby Choo hijacked my chair and my white Dani 21700!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's Atmizoo Tripod time!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Baby Choo hijacked my chair and my white Dani 21700!
> View attachment 203905


Mine does it too occasionally. Have to show him who's the boss otherwise it becomes a very expensive cat bed!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

KRMA on the SVA
Hadeon on the DS

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Morning MTL tobacco king

*Reo Silver* with a blend of Vape Elixir Black Cigar, menthol drops and a touch of Thrifty Clouds Golden Virginia Custard - about 9mg 

Super duper vape!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## KZOR

Two more matchy matchy setups completed.




Ultem Drone with the Nightmare RDA
Hadron with the Trilogy RTA

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 10


----------



## incredible_hullk

KZOR said:


> Two more matchy matchy setups completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultem Drone with the Nightmare RDA
> Hadron with the Trilogy RTA
> 
> View attachment 203958
> View attachment 203959


That ultem setup .. omg

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Paul33

The vaper said:


> Restoration complete
> 
> Could have been better but I'm happy with the results
> 
> We learn from mistakes we made
> 
> @Ruwaid look at your old mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


I have an old minikin that I LOVE but is very beaten up and need some love like this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

incredible_hullk said:


> That ultem setup .. omg


Bugger the Ultem, the hadron!! Haha, spose the reason I love the hadron is because its normally coupled with vape porn Ragnar RDTA

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz

KZOR said:


> Two more matchy matchy setups completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultem Drone with the Nightmare RDA
> Hadron with the Trilogy RTA
> 
> View attachment 203958
> View attachment 203959


Thoughts on the trilogy? Flavour?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Pure Red. One tank finished!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Storm Troopers in attendance today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Set-ups for today at work , still using M25 on the Dovpo tonight

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Mollie

Paul33 said:


> I have an old minikin that I LOVE but is very beaten up and need some love like this.


Anything can be done with some patience and the right mindset lol and little elbow grease

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Freshly wicked Soulmate matched with the Lyra with some sweet watermelon notes!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Sir Vape

Roodt said:


> New mod/pod/thingy...
> 
> Thank you @Timwis for the review and detailed information, helped me decide to go for it. I'm super stocked, thanks mate
> 
> Thank you @Sir Vape for the amazing service and lightspeed delivery (I only ordered and payed yesterday. all the way to the Vaal from Durbs) you guys are super amazeballs.
> 
> View attachment 203511
> View attachment 203512



Enjoy bud

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Jengz



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Acidkill

Oh yeah

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos

Jengz said:


> View attachment 204197


Hmm... @M.Adhir do you see it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jengz

Christos said:


> Hmm... @M.Adhir do you see it?


I almostade this 1 too easy for you guys and put 'dripping with Ms Daisy' as well! safe to say you're on it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz

Blacked out Fridays

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Christos

Jengz said:


> View attachment 204255
> 
> Blacked out Fridays


Im liking that Odin

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Christos said:


> Hmm... @M.Adhir do you see it?



I'm seeing a few things there lol 
Miss Daisy's Cream Pie dripping into an Assguard 
Plus a blurry toy in the background which will never look the same again now that it's in this pictures context 

K leaving here before people think I'm filthy

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos

M.Adhir said:


> I'm seeing a few things there lol
> Miss Daisy's Cream Pie dripping into an Assguard
> Plus a blurry toy in the background which will never look the same again now that it's in this pictures context
> 
> K leaving here before people think I'm filthy


This most definately needs some Asguard! 
You did make it too easy @Jengz

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Christos said:


> This most definately needs some Asguard!
> You did make it too easy @Jengz
> View attachment 204259



Plus i saw a ball or two hanging out, but im not gonna say anything about that.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jengz

Christos said:


> This most definately needs some Asguard!
> You did make it too easy @Jengz
> View attachment 204259


No no, you make it too easy bud.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Haar RTA on the Stratum V4.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny

Finally out the country to earn money for the first time since February, sitting by the pool in Indonesia having the morning coffee.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Adam.R

Miss daisy cheesecake for cold weather in the cape is hitting the spot






Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Safz_b

Enjoying some dessert in the shado

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V6M and Dvarw DL FL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

My three giants of vaping

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 14


----------



## M.Adhir

‍
Let's see what this Assguard RDA is about

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## delon

Some desert in the Aquamaster rta dual...






Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Dani Mini with white sleeve went out and about today!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ambition Mods SBS!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Resistance

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 204312


Rdta looks smashing on the mod

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Th


Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 204331


That mod would have come in handy during tests.
Me likes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 204340
> View attachment 204341


Awesome backdrop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Ambition Mods SBS!
> View attachment 204389
> View attachment 204390
> View attachment 204391
> View attachment 204392


Nice colour!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

M.Adhir said:


> ‍
> Let's see what this Assguard RDA is about
> View attachment 204361


Oh my

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Christos said:


> Oh my


Really, oh my? That's all? Top of the morning to you.... FAAAAATSEK!

Reactions: Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Extreme V3 came out of the cabinet last night to do some service. 21700 Tube mod. On top we have a Dvarw DL FL.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Jengz

Sunday Goodness!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## M.Adhir

18 month steep ‍
30w with boost and punch active on the 75c
Assguard is great with a 510 tip in single coil config, airflow closed about halfway.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## delon

Zeus X never disappointed on flavour..








Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33

Resistance said:


> Rdta looks smashing on the mod


Thanks @Resistance 

I need a second cricket now cause I love my gear Rta on it but this rdta just looks like it was made for it doesn't it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## BeaLea

Rob Fisher said:


> Ambition Mods SBS!
> View attachment 204389
> View attachment 204390
> View attachment 204391
> View attachment 204392



Holy smokes @Rob Fisher this is absolutely a stunner. Had to pick my jaw up off the floor with this one... Soooo great!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Ambition Mods SBS!
> View attachment 204389
> View attachment 204390
> View attachment 204391
> View attachment 204392



@Rob Fisher _, _this looks so cool!
How’s the fit in the hand? Is it better that the tank is lower down?

reminds me of that old heavy mod back in the day, can’t remember what it was called
It was so heavy that your shorts would fall down when you put it in your pocket. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DavyH

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher _, _this looks so cool!
> How’s the fit in the hand? Is it better that the tank is lower down?
> 
> reminds me of that old heavy mod back in the day, can’t remember what it was called
> It was so heavy that your shorts would fall down when you put it in your pocket. Lol



Side-by-sides making a comeback. Nice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher _, _this looks so cool!
> How’s the fit in the hand? Is it better that the tank is lower down?
> 
> reminds me of that old heavy mod back in the day, can’t remember what it was called
> It was so heavy that your shorts would fall down when you put it in your pocket. Lol



I didn't think I would like it but it's pretty good and comfortable and easy to fire... I'm still not a big fan of side by side mods but it's way better than I expected. And it was a reasonable price!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Exclamation in the Dotmod MTL.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Jengz said:


> Really, oh my? That's all? Top of the morning to you.... FAAAAATSEK!



Maybe he meant:

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## BioHAZarD

Today's friends

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Let's start the week with the Pearl Thrill and Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## myBru

Jaaaaa!!! Smok D-Barrel with Blotto RTA, and my own concoction, Ystervarkie!! Lekker
Thank you @adriaanh for the mod!! It works fabulously!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

lekker @myBru !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85

Christos said:


> Oh my


Did you read/watch it willingly, or were you coerced by your spouse?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

myBru said:


> Jaaaaa!!! Smok D-Barrel with Blotto RTA, and my own concoction, Ystervarkie!! Lekker
> Thank you @adriaanh for the mod!! It works fabulously!!!!!!
> View attachment 204536



Yster varkie? What's the juice profile @myBru

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myBru

Resistance said:


> Yster varkie? What's the juice profile @myBru



Hey @Resistance, its a 75/25 VG/PG mix with 1mg Nic, and the flavours are chocolate 4%, coconut 2%, and orange 1.5%
And there you have it, Ystervarkie, or Lamingtons. (Well, my version of it)

It's supposed to steep for 2-3 weeks, but I'm dripping some of it, and it's already tasting awesome!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

myBru said:


> Hey @Resistance, its a 75/25 VG/PG mix with 1mg Nic, and the flavours are chocolate 4%, coconut 2%, and orange 1.5%
> And there you have it, Ystervarkie, or Lamingtons. (Well, my version of it)
> 
> It's supposed to steep for 2-3 weeks, but I'm dripping some of it, and it's already tasting awesome!!!


Nice!,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Arctic Mint chilling flavour in the Brunhilde. Lekker morning vape!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Safz_b

Freshly wicked!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Mini and Dani 21700 Whites will be doing service on the dam tomorrow! Fishing time! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Call back the past! Vape Droid with Hussar RTA!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Mollie

This reminds me of the Nokia 1610 BIG but it works lol






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Going big today






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## Cornelius

Rob Fisher said:


> Call back the past! Vape Droid with Hussar RTA!
> View attachment 204640


That looks incredible uncle.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius

JurgensSt said:


> Going big today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


And? Is it any good? Looks the business !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Cornelius said:


> And? Is it any good? Looks the business !!!



It's good. Very good

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos

Jengz said:


> View attachment 204673


That game changer pic looks a lot like a..... ASGARD MINI!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## baksteen8168

Christos said:


> That game changer pic looks a lot like a..... ASGARD MINI!


Having an asgard IS a game changer

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz

Christos said:


> That game changer pic looks a lot like a..... ASGARD MINI!


Yesterday the electrician had to fix some stuff at my school, he introduced himself to my son and said 'Hi im Christos', i kid you not, my laaitie asked me 'Dad is that the guy who stalks you on the forum', when he left. I was broken.

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Christos

Jengz said:


> Yesterday the electrician had to fix some stuff at my school, he introduced himself to my son and said 'Hi im Christos', i kid you not, my laaitie asked me 'Dad is that the guy who stalks you on the forum', when he left. I was broken.


Thank you for bringing this to my attention. I need to find this version and eliminate him. Did you ask him if he is a DJ or of he knows or has any relation to DJ Christos?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru

The Charon Mini found the perfect match! Pure Blue flavour is outstanding in this setup.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## AKS

Today’s backup. Willing little thing this.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Adam.R

M25, paranormal and some slushee..





Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Tauriqj

Sx Q mini is absolute class





Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## incredible_hullk

Weapon of choice for today

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

incredible_hullk said:


> View attachment 204893
> Weapon of choice for today


For your outs and abouts

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## incredible_hullk

Grand Guru said:


> For your outs and abouts
> View attachment 204894


That is so true @Grand Guru

just don’t take it on a date

oh you happy to see me... no it’s just my kayfun

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru

incredible_hullk said:


> That is so true @Grand Guru
> 
> just don’t take it on a date
> 
> oh you happy to see me... no it’s just my kayfun


I'm sure the flavour is outstanding on the KF. Enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

1.85Ohm at 12W in the Galaxies RDTA matched with the Punk and Pure Red fruity flavour popping like crazy!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## incredible_hullk

Grand Guru said:


> 1.85Ohm at 12W in the Galaxies RDTA matched with the Punk and Pure Red fruity flavour popping like crazy!
> View attachment 204898


what mod is that @Grand Guru ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Teslacigs Punk, I think the 86W one. They have a few models in that series.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## JurgensSt

Just can't put this combo down.







Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy

@JurgensSt how is the flavour off that monster? And I’m sure it must just drink juice...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Mujahid Padayachy said:


> @JurgensSt how is the flavour off that monster? And I’m sure it must just drink juice...



The tank does have a drinking problem but the flavour is very good, so we will look pass that drinking issue

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy

Sounds like me One day when I’m an even bigger boy, I’ll get something like this

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

The MTL gang getting me through today.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 13


----------



## Cornelius

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> The MTL gang getting me through today.
> View attachment 204901


I think I need a Reo in my life.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## NOOB

AKS said:


> View attachment 204775
> 
> Today’s backup. Willing little thing this.



The mod or the RTA? 

I have the Wasp Nano RTA as well and it truly is a little banger. Lekker setup there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheSubieVaper

Friday morning bass check

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10 | Creative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Cornelius said:


> I think I need a Reo in my life.



@Beechtrees has a beautiful one up for sale in the classifieds.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShortCutNinja

It's a golden start to the weekend

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Adam.R

Oframe, reload and some custom panels





Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Jengz

Adam.R said:


> Oframe, reload and some custom panels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk


Oh wow! Nice one BOET! Looking killer but u need black wraps and that black reload!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos

incredible_hullk said:


> View attachment 204893
> Weapon of choice for today


Tagging @Jengz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beethoven



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Adam.R

Jengz said:


> Oh wow! Nice one BOET! Looking killer but u need black wraps and that black reload!


Thanks cuz! That shall be done soon! @Jengz 

Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AKS

Shiny new Reload found a home.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Jengz

Saturday work needs something leka strong! Superb menthol this! Loving it!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## jagga8008

New addition to the family thanks to [mention]Sir Vape [/mention] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 204997



awesome @Grand Guru !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V4 and Dvarw being monitored by the Deathstar!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## TheSubieVaper

strawberry lemonade slushy X Red pill 6mg 
For the warm weather

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## takes

An image of pure joy! Sunset, Ocean and my new favourite juice

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz

Small Bon fire for the boys.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Cloudy day ahead






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Marcelle Brand

Cant put this Mixx down

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Jengz

Walking on for some Birdie putts with this great liquid is pure bliss on a Sunday morning!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

And finally got around to the Impi. I have always had a soft spot for local and I am not disappointed. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

Is that an RDTA sitting on top of your mod @vicTor?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

vicTor said:


> View attachment 205115


One of my favorite setups on the Forum!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor

Grand Guru said:


> Is that an RDTA sitting on top of your mod @vicTor?



hi, yes, Haku Riviera

clone

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> One of my favorite setups on the Forum!



thanks, a work in progress, stay tuned

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> View attachment 205105
> 
> Walking on for some Birdie putts with this great liquid is pure bliss on a Sunday morning!



lovely to see @Jengz 
We went to Killarney GC today to take junior to run around and play in the play area
Saw lots of golfers
I need to go play again, missing it, haven’t played for ages

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adam.R

Reloaded for the week.





Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Jengz

Silver said:


> lovely to see @Jengz
> We went to Killarney GC today to take junior to run around and play in the play area
> Saw lots of golfers
> I need to go play again, missing it, haven’t played for ages


Was so great getting out @Silver... I've pretty much been on level 5 vibes till today...couldnt handle it anymore and eho better to play a round of golf with than @Vape Republic

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> View attachment 205115


Damn that's nice dude

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Morning MTL Pure Red delicacy in the Rose!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## KarlDP



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## NecroticAngel



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Mzr

Loving this Lil atty flavor is, tops

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## CJB85

NecroticAngel said:


> View attachment 205441


Looking at how you decorate your mods, I can't help but wonder if you ever frequented Zeplins in Pretoria?


----------



## NecroticAngel

CJB85 said:


> Looking at how you decorate your mods, I can't help but wonder if you ever frequented Zeplins in Pretoria?


Looks like my kinda spot but no I haven't


----------



## CJB85

NecroticAngel said:


> Looks like my kinda spot but no I haven't


A chapter of South African legacy closed down forever... It was built in an old department store, so there were multiple levels and sections all playing different styles of metal. It was like 5 clubs in one.
They opened a smaller version of it called "Rock Shack" when the original closed down, but it was never the same.


----------



## Christos

CJB85 said:


> A chapter of South African legacy closed down forever... It was built in an old department store, so there were multiple levels and sections all playing different styles of metal. It was like 5 clubs in one.
> They opened a smaller version of it called "Rock Shack" when the original closed down, but it was never the same.


80’s floor, metal floor, EBM floor and goth basement. I used to frequent often and I think Wednesday’s was students night on the 80s floor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

Christos said:


> 80’s floor, metal floor, EBM floor and goth basement. I used to frequent often and I think Wednesday’s was students night on the 80s floor.


I went as often as I could back at varsity, but none of my friends ever wanted to go. I usually went with friends of friends, or people that I met at parties. I was that odd combination of what was still a "jock" in high school and a metalhead.
Best thing about Zeplins was that everyone seemed to remember to leave their attitude and ego in the car, can't remember a single fight in there (that I witnessed).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

CJB85 said:


> I went as often as I could back at varsity, but none of my friends ever wanted to go. I usually went with friends of friends, or people that I met at parties. I was that odd combination of what was still a "jock" in high school and a metalhead.
> Best thing about Zeplins was that everyone seemed to remember to leave their attitude and ego in the car, can't remember a single fight in there (that I witnessed).


I knew all the DJ's and the owner and the owners friends  
Sam from the metal floor and Dave... Good times.


----------



## CJB85

Christos said:


> I knew all the DJ's and the owner and the owners friends
> Sam from the metal floor and Dave... Good times.


Do you know why they closed the original one down? At the time they opened Rock Shack, some people said that the OG's location had become too dangerous at night, but that was never verified?


----------



## PartyDave

I was stoked on the idea of a refreshed Pasito, but initial impressions on the Pasito 2 is that it's just the Knight 80 in new clothing. Will retain judgment until I've spent some time with it, but urgh

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Christos

CJB85 said:


> Do you know why they closed the original one down? At the time they opened Rock Shack, some people said that the OG's location had become too dangerous at night, but that was never verified?


I had met my wife roughly the same time. We did venture one night to go find the Rock Shack but we never managed to find it and ended up at the doors that evening. This is maybe 13 years ago

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Evo X 21700 DNA75C

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Cornelius

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 205540
> View attachment 205541


Looks great uncle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 205540
> View attachment 205541


Is that the KSL S? Love the look. Let me know your impressions, as it’s kinda in the price range I’m looking at.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Asterix said:


> Is that the KSL S? Love the look. Let me know your impressions, as it’s kinda in the price range I’m looking at.



It's very comfortable... rubberised finish... very reasonable price... looks really good... takes 24mm Dvarw DL... comes in white and black... screen bright and readable... there is only one issue with it and that's if you put the battery in wrong it fries the whole mod and there are no positive and negative markings. They have fixed this issue now but early versions all have this issue including the one I got.

Overall I think this is a real winner for the price!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Crouching Vaper, Hidden Trident 


Stealthy like a shadow... Like a shadow in the night!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Lunchtime break...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher

Preparing for tomorrow's outing at Albert Falls Dam hunting those little green fish! As always it will be a couple of Dani Mini's and Dvarw DL's!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## CJB85

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 205540
> View attachment 205541


I think this is probably one of the prettiest mods I have ever seen.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mzr

Rob Fisher said:


> Preparing for tomorrow's outing at Albert Falls Dam hunting those little green fish! As always it will be a couple of Dani Mini's and Dvarw DL's!


I think a drool emoji should be added for uncle robs handchecks love them well done @Rob Fisher keep it coming

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr

But it should be where the like, agree and so list is

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mzr

Still love this asgard and arkon combo winner winner....

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Christos

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Crouching Vaper, Hidden Trident
> View attachment 205562
> 
> Stealthy like a shadow... Like a shadow in the night!
> View attachment 205563


This is unacceptable. @Rooigevaar Please sort this out!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Christos said:


> This is unacceptable. @Rooigevaar Please sort this out!


Someone is lurking in the corner, ready to pounce for the kill...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Adam.R

Stealth mode.






Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## AnnaWatson

Now that time i am enjoying vaping, i have tested my new vape that i bought recently from a local shop near me its awesome result of my new vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## THE REAPER

I think uncle @Rob Fisher should give as i tour of all his gear. And give us some more fomo lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Mzr

Adam.R said:


> Stealth mode.


Something looks fimiliar here, glad to see you still enjoying it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adam.R

Mzr said:


> Something looks fimiliar here, glad to see you still enjoying it


Loving it bud! My daily carry. Vouch for this beaut of an mtl setul. @Mzr 

Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

KarlDP said:


> View attachment 205423



wow @KarlDP , that looks awesome!
What is it if I may ask?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DougP

Gen, Zeus X Mesh and custom drip tip from @The vape guy





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## JurgensSt

Christos said:


> View attachment 205584


Tank is almost the same size a the mod

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Paul33

I had the Destiny Rta in my hand just now. So far I'm impressed

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos

JurgensSt said:


> Tank is almost the same size a the mod
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


At least it’s 27 ml on tap!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## DavyH

I’ve been juggling the Ether around on mods and this is the one that feels completely right.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## KarlDP

Silver said:


> wow @KarlDP , that looks awesome!
> What is it if I may ask?


 Thanks @Silver 

Yeah it vapes very very well hey. Its a Voopoo Drag X pod mod with a 0.15 stock coil. The best part is the removable 18650... love it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rooigevaar

Christos said:


> This is unacceptable. @Rooigevaar Please sort this out!



can...not...see....through...all the .... smoke bombs

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## baksteen8168



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Mzr

That's a ultemate setup you rocking there @baksteen8168

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum Aerodynamic with Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## baksteen8168

Mzr said:


> That's a ultemate setup you rocking there @baksteen8168


Thanks @Mzr . Love the premium feel of this mod, and it hits like a MF train!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Trusty dvarw mtl

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

BioHAZarD said:


> Trusty dvarw mtl
> View attachment 205697



Who did you moer?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## BioHAZarD

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Who did you moer?


@Christos

Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## baksteen8168

BioHAZarD said:


> @Christos

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## DavyH

BioHAZarD said:


> Trusty dvarw mtl
> View attachment 205697



Let this be a lesson to all on the perils of throwing a punch with your wrist bent. I learned this from that valuable medical resource, Bones.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Mzr

Rob Fisher said:


> Stratum Aerodynamic with Dvarw DL!


 where's that drool emoji again

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## DavyH

Mzr said:


> where's that drool emoji again



Here ya go:






Edit: and if ever it was needed, this is one of those occasions. That set up is pure class.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru

MTL fir the win!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 15


----------



## DavyH

Grand Guru said:


> MTL fir the win!
> View attachment 205713



That's a fantastic setup. Anyone who doesn't love the Wagnerian excess of the Brunhilde has no appreciation of Teutonic culture.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Grand Guru said:


> MTL fir the win!
> View attachment 205713


Those 2 go very well together

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Grand Guru said:


> MTL fir the win!
> View attachment 205713



very nice !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS

Grand Guru said:


> MTL fir the win!
> View attachment 205713


Now that looks to be side by side perfection. Really nice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS

This Wasp Nano is tiny,but the flavour is XL. Really enjoying it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Ruwaid

@AKS hows that juice bud? More caramel than anything? Need to switch it up a bit and try a mtl desserty profile and recently saw this one in mtl form.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AKS

Ruwaid said:


> @AKS hows that juice bud? More caramel than anything? Need to switch it up a bit and try a mtl desserty profile and recently saw this one in mtl form.


More butterscotchy I reckon,quite a complex flavour,definitely sweet.
I’ve not tried mtl,but to me it works better in rda than rta.
I like lots of airflow when vaping it.
I enjoy it,but tastes differ.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## baksteen8168

AKS said:


> View attachment 205718
> 
> 
> This Wasp Nano is tiny,but the flavour is XL. Really enjoying it.


Love the VTInbox. Mine still gets daily use

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Let's give this a go for today

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10


----------



## Christos

baksteen8168 said:


> Let's give this a go for today


Your choice of drip tip is offensive

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Christos said:


> Your choice of drip tip is offensive



That's a Dwarv @baksteen8168 , Siam Tips of niks boet....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## baksteen8168

Christos said:


> Your choice of drip tip is offensive





Dela Rey Steyn said:


> That's a Dwarv @baksteen8168 , Siam Tips of niks boet....



I can't do Siam tips the injustice of placing it on top of a clone Dvarw... (Yes, I'm doing the easy mod an injustice too, but you'll just have to live with that   )

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

baksteen8168 said:


> I can't do Siam tips the injustice of placing it on top of a clone Dvarw... (Yes, I'm doing the easy mod an injustice too, but you'll just have to live with that   )


This is how you become the butt of all jokes....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## baksteen8168

There, I "fixed" it

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## baksteen8168

Christos said:


> This is how you become the butt of all jokes....


No, the post below that one is how

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Christos

baksteen8168 said:


> There, I "fixed" it


Put that thing away! It’s inappropriate for work

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## baksteen8168

Christos said:


> Put that thing away! It’s inappropriate for work


I'm unsure of how to vape it now? Just the tip or the whole thing in my mouth?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos

baksteen8168 said:


> I'm unsure of how to vape it now? Just the tip or the whole thing in my mouth?


It will “come” to you. Just do what you normally do

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Quick pop in to work this morning , did 3 jobs and home already.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## M.Adhir

The Noisy will Always be King of the Hill for me. There is always one in my daily carry.
This is what i got up to during lockdown- was hunting down new Noisy's

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 14


----------



## Grand Guru

Starting the weekend with some yummy Strawberry Lemonade

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14 | Can relate 1


----------



## Tauriqj

Some single battery magic to start the weekend






Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Arzy

Some gun metal this evening, not as spectacular as others posted.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Mzr

Very first try of the old skool dvarw and I'm like oh that's what they all were on about  I like alot

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## incredible_hullk

Flavour flavour flavour ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V4 and Submariner with Dvarw DL and Red Pill inside for the weekend!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 205840


I like these mods. They're growing on me the more I see of them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33

M.Adhir said:


> The Noisy will Always be King of the Hill for me. There is always one in my daily carry.
> This is what i got up to during lockdown- was hunting down new Noisy's
> 
> View attachment 205778


Agreed. No matter what I buy I always end up back with the noisy. I need to get another. 

And maybe a third. 

Fourth as a back up?

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## AKS

This Aquamaster,I love it. Perfect threading and smooth airflow.Flavour is top notch.
And this juice,damn good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

AKS said:


> View attachment 205841
> 
> 
> This Aquamaster,I love it. Perfect threading and smooth airflow.Flavour is top notch.
> And this juice,damn good.


Man that DB looks gorgeous in SS. Well done!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Saturday morning hike with the kids. I cherish these moments!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## BioHAZarD

@GSM500 outlaw and Arabian nights keeping me company

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Nick_Naidoo

Enjoying this new Kree 24 RTA by Gas Mods. Winner for sure...





Sent from my HYPE_X using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Jengz

Its FINALLY the weekend!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## TGMV

Jengz said:


> View attachment 205867
> 
> Its FINALLY the weekend!



And mines just ended sadly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adam.R

Saturday Night fever with the Centaurus and Miss Daisy heating things up..





Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Stratum Aerodynamic with Dvarw DL!
> View attachment 205695


Your polishing skills are amazingly good.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

BioHAZarD said:


> Trusty dvarw mtl
> View attachment 205697



What does his face look like?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

Adam.R said:


> Saturday Night fever with the Centaurus and Miss Daisy heating things up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk



@blujeenz weren't you looking for this juice in this size???

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Resistance said:


> What does his face look like?


I could not improve on his looks. Tried though.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## RayDeny

Still my everyday driver, helping me chew through a cup of coffee in Bali. COVID has decimated the tourist industry here. Never seen the streets so quiet.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## blujeenz

Resistance said:


> @blujeenz weren't you looking for this juice in this size???


Yip, my regulars didnt have stock, but @ddk1979 just pm'd me with another source.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## DavyH

Jengz said:


> View attachment 205915



So how’s the diet going? ONE pancake...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## KarlDP

Destiny RTA with Swell Mod..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Jengz

DavyH said:


> So how’s the diet going? ONE pancake...


When i cook i can hardly eat. I did however have 5 eggs 2 x rye bread toast, a half an avo, some mushrooms and a cup of coffee before this at like 6am, that was made by the wife but het meals dont get pictured because i eat it before i can even think of a pic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Skyline/Coldsteel with Pure Blue chilled fruity flavours.

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Fructuary

Hellfire Phantom Delrin edition, I still like to use this even though this is quite old.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

Fructuary said:


> Hellfire Phantom Delrin edition, I still like to use this even though this is quite old.



picture from Columbia please

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Pics or it didn't happen!


Fructuary said:


> Hellfire Phantom Delrin edition, I still like to use this even though this is quite old.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Stratum V4 Dvarw DL combo went with on today's walk! And OMG it was freezing! Spring should be in the air but I was scared of being mugged by a Polar Bear today!

Reactions: Winner 9 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani 25 with Taifun GT IV

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

-4C this morning in Bloem. Starting the week with a smooth chocolate flavour in the JKM.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## TheSubieVaper

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 205840





hey there

Reactions: Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## dash09

No matchy, just testing out the drag x before deciding if I want to buy 1. Serpent with some red pill in it to clear up the sinuses






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Pure Blue in my favour MTL vape setup!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

It's a cold, wet and muddy day in Venda. At our parent company today for our yearly medical. Just had my chest x-ray done, clean as a whistle. Thank you Vaping for giving us a healthier lifestyle. Thank you ECIGSSA for a great community of like minded individuals that help and support each other. And thank you @Rooigevaar, Panama was the juice that helped me quit smoking, and Taviro is the juice that carries me through. Some Good Boy MTL today in the Berserker v2.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 17 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

Expromizer MTL RTA on the Detonator.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 16


----------



## Grand Guru

Mango & Banana with a touch of cool ice in the Soulmate- Lyra setup.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> Expromizer MTL RTA on the Detonator.
> 
> View attachment 206175



how you finding it @KZOR ?
Unless I missed another post of yours elsewhere

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Dani 21700 is an ideal mod for out and about... The battery last for more than a day on the water and three refills of the Dvarw DL! Baby Choo approves!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 11


----------



## KZOR

Silver said:


> how you finding it @KZOR ?



Will be posting my video review within the next hour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> The Dani 21700 is an ideal mod for out and about... The battery last for more than a day on the water and three refills of the Dvarw DL! Baby Choo approves!
> View attachment 206250



Fantastic @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid

KZOR said:


> Will be posting my video review within the next hour.


link please bud

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Ruwaid said:


> link please bud

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Ruwaid

Thank you bud @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adam.R

Keeping me warm 






Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>




Thanks @KZOR 
Glad you like it overall

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

This vape setup especially the RDA is a flavour machine... I find myself gladly coming back to it each now and then and it still impresses me everytime.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## GarethB

Blotto on the Drag 2 - with some sugar cookies and cream.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Little setup. Loads of flavour!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I am yet to find a tank that I do not enjoy this juice in!


After a little "incident" this morning, I had to crack open a fresh bottle. Things are done a little differently in the wild west...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9 | Funny 7 | Creative 3


----------



## Chronix

Giving the wick'd bridg'd a go

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## CJB85

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>



Nice review @KZOR , sorry to hear that your AF ring is so tight. the one on mine was tight right out of the box, but got smooth and easy once a little VG got in the mix. In terms of the capacity, you do get an optional 4ml bubble glass (which I did, because i vape it A LOT), but it definitely looks better with the straight glass on it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CJB85 said:


> Nice review @KZOR , sorry to hear that your AF ring is so tight. the one on mine was tight right out of the box, but got smooth and easy once a little VG got in the mix. In terms of the capacity, you do get an optional 4ml bubble glass (which I did, because i vape it A LOT), but it definitely looks better with the straight glass on it.



Mine is STUPID tight! Not even gonna build it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Rob Fisher said:


> Mine is STUPID tight! Not even gonna build it!



Thought for a moment it was a comment from Jai Haze but then saw it is @Rob Fisher. Come on Rob ...... build it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

KZOR said:


> Thought for a moment it was a comment from Jai Haze but then saw it is @Rob Fisher. Come on Rob ...... build it.



Nope. Stupid drip tip and way too tight for me... I really have to stop buying RTA's... nothing comes even close to the OG Dvarw DL.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope. Stupid drip tip and way too tight for me... I really have to stop buying RTA's... nothing comes even close to the OG Dvarw DL.



Actually the only new atty I'm still using is the Voopoo PnP Pod Tank! It costs next to nothing and uses a commercial coil and it beats a lot of these fancy expensive RTA's!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## CJB85

Rob Fisher said:


> Mine is STUPID tight! Not even gonna build it!


Try lubing the o-ring, then popping the AF ring on and off a few times (taking a wild guess). The RTA really is worth it though.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## KarlDP

Rob Fisher said:


> Actually the only new atty I'm still using is the Voopoo PnP Pod Tank! It costs next to nothing and uses a commercial coil and it beats a lot of these fancy expensive RTA's!



Couldn't agree more Uncle Rob.. the Voopoo tank with commercial coil, is seriously good..

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

My ''one day a week work'' set up with...ZOO COOKIES! [from the collection of : @ivc_mixer ] Haven't used the Zeus for a while -

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

A truly magical single coil rta! Thanks @OnePowerfulCorsa and @Nick_Naidoo

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10 | Dislike 1


----------



## NOOB

Jengz said:


> View attachment 206394
> 
> A truly magical single coil rta! Thanks @OnePowerfulCorsa and @Nick_Naidoo



I presume this to be the Kree 24 RTA? Have seen some pics of it here on the forum, but haven't done any research on it (research = Youtube ).

What is your take on this RTA i.e. ease of build, wicking, flavour etc? Always good to ask a fellow member's opinion, rather than listening to/reading potentially biased reviews.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz

NOOB said:


> I presume this to be the Kree 24 RTA? Have seen some pics of it here on the forum, but haven't done any research on it (research = Youtube ).
> 
> What is your take on this RTA i.e. ease of build, wicking, flavour etc? Always good to ask a fellow member's opinion, rather than listening to/reading potentially biased reviews.


In all aspects i feel its amazing! Flavour is superb, only gripe are these glass sections, easy to crack them and plastic versions (the grey and black versions) crack with ice juices. I need bearded vikings to pull out an acrylic for it and then perfect single coil atty

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adam.R

Jengz said:


> View attachment 206394
> 
> A truly magical single coil rta! Thanks @OnePowerfulCorsa and @Nick_Naidoo


Loving the aesthetics of this little atty...Mmm..

Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## NOOB

Jengz said:


> In all aspects i feel its amazing! Flavour is superb, only gripe are these glass sections, easy to crack them and plastic versions (the grey and black versions) crack with ice juices. I need bearded vikings to pull out an acrylic for it and then perfect single coil atty



Ahhhh!!! You see, always good to ask!! Ice/Menthol Fruit is my staple, so then it'll probably be a no go for me based on the fact that the grey/black versions crack with ice/menthol juices. Looks fantastic though and I hope you enjoy for quite some time to come.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Jengz said:


> View attachment 206394
> 
> A truly magical single coil rta! Thanks @OnePowerfulCorsa and @Nick_Naidoo


Really nice looking rta

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> Little setup. Loads of flavour!
> View attachment 206335


I'm getting a second gear tomorrow. 

Love mine so stealing one from my mate

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

BioHAZarD said:


> View attachment 206397


Hi there... Who stocks these juices? 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Hi there... Who stocks these juices?
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


www.thegguys.co.za

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Jengz said:


> www.thegguys.co.za


U just 2 quick

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Jengz said:


> www.thegguys.co.za


Thanks @Jengz 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Jengz said:


> www.thegguys.co.za


And https://inkdvapor.co.za/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> This vape setup especially the RDA is a flavour machine... I find myself gladly coming back to it each now and then and it still impresses me everytime.
> View attachment 206290


I think that's a very underrated RDA too.
Pity my mods didn't last too long, I liked those too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis

The VXV Soulmate RDTA Pod for the Drag X/S inside the Voopoo Adapt base on the S-Mod, Happy Days!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Timwis said:


> The VXV Soulmate RDTA Pod for the Drag X/S inside the Voopoo Adapt base on the S-Mod, Happy Days!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 206409



how are you finding it @Timwis? I'm really enjoying mine, has very good flavour and i can get quite a restricted draw from it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

DB/Beest in a very restricted DL mode with some lekker chocolate flavour to start the day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Timwis

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> how are you finding it @Timwis? I'm really enjoying mine, has very good flavour and i can get quite a restricted draw from it.


It starts where the airflow on either the Drag X/S or Adapt PnP ends. I'm finding wide open is a restricted direct lung/very loose MTL and it can be closed down for a mid even medium tight MTL. My biggest con will be lack of instructions (none) once i worked out the deck actually screwed off the central pole and drip tip and retainer ring needed screwing on the deck before screwing the tank together it's great but for a while i was having a nightmare which instructions would of avoided. Loving it!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Timwis said:


> It starts where the airflow on either the Drag X/S or Adapt PnP ends. I'm finding wide open is a restricted direct lung/very loose MTL and it can be closed down for a mid even medium tight MTL. My biggest con will be lack of instructions (none) once i worked out the deck actually screwed off the central pole and drip tip and retainer ring needed screwing on the deck before screwing the tank together it's great but for a while i was having a nightmare which instructions would of avoided. Loving it!!!!



Yip, took me a while to figure everything out, but it's quite easy once you have the gist of it. almost like a mini Wasp Nano. Now building it is a breeze. Going to put some SS Vandyvape MTL claptons in it tonight, the flavour is good from the stock coils they provide, but I want to see the difference it will make with a proper coil.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Rob Fisher said:


> Actually the only new atty I'm still using is the Voopoo PnP Pod Tank! It costs next to nothing and uses a commercial coil and it beats a lot of these fancy expensive RTA's!





Timwis said:


> The VXV Soulmate RDTA Pod for the Drag X/S inside the Voopoo Adapt base on the S-Mod, Happy Days!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 206409



Big winner for me with the Adapt Tank system is having a variety of flavors ready to go.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Timwis

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Yip, took me a while to figure everything out, but it's quite easy once you have the gist of it. almost like a mini Wasp Nano. Now building it is a breeze. Going to put some SS Vandyvape MTL claptons in it tonight, the flavour is good from the stock coils they provide, but I want to see the difference it will make with a proper coil.


Yeah it was trying to put the top ring and chamber/mouthpiece on last that just lifted the mouthpiece out of position that got me filling the swear jar, took ages to realise the deck needed to be unscrewed and then screw the top on the deck and then screw that whole completed unit deck/ring/mouthpiece onto the tank. Once you know it's no issue at all but unless i'm totally stupid it wasn't obvious!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Timwis

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Big winner for me with the Adapt Tank system is having a variety of flavors ready to go.
> View attachment 206417


My aim is to have similar but all VXV soulmate RDTA's ready to just swap out with the Adapt PnP adaptor!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Gadgetboy

Chronix said:


> Giving the wick'd bridg'd a go
> 
> View attachment 206376



Awesome, Let me know how it goes, Iv been playing around with different coils and wicks as well, I find the Fruity flavors seem to shine better than desert ones. Just a question, your battery, does it have a clear wrap on it? looks a bit dangerous. I am very hesitant when it comes to them. The slightest dent or scratch and i get rid of them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Epic little rta

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## GarethB

ARYANTO said:


> My ''one day a week work'' set up with...ZOO COOKIES! [from the collection of : @ivc_mixer ] Haven't used the Zeus for a while -
> View attachment 206387


What's your opinion on that zoo biscuit recipe?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

GarethB said:


> What's your opinion on that zoo biscuit recipe?


I love Zoo cookies but I don't know which recipe @ivc_mixer uses , but it's awesome and pxsses everybody at work off because the smell lingers for a long time .

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85

BioHAZarD said:


> Epic little rta
> 
> View attachment 206422


Is that the Squared?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

CJB85 said:


> Is that the Squared?


Prime

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

BioHAZarD said:


> Prime


A winner MTL RTA! I gave mine to a friend to help him quit smoking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Grand Guru said:


> A winner MTL RTA! I gave mine to a friend to help him quit smoking.


I wish I was your friend lol
Very generous of you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fishing set up for tomorrow's competition!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Adam.R

>>>Weekend loading with some nookie monsta inside<<<






Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Chronix

Gadgetboy said:


> Awesome, Let me know how it goes, Iv been playing around with different coils and wicks as well, I find the Fruity flavors seem to shine better than desert ones. Just a question, your battery, does it have a clear wrap on it? looks a bit dangerous. I am very hesitant when it comes to them. The slightest dent or scratch and i get rid of them.



It's amazing so far, got a fused Clapton in it and it's been awesome.. 

Haha yeah it is a clear wrap, trying to keep it matchy matchy..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Paul33 said:


> I'm getting a second gear tomorrow.
> 
> Love mine so stealing one from my mate

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Exclamation in the Rose MTL/Charon Mini matchy matchy awesomeness!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## andrewlp

Rob Fisher said:


> Stratum Aerodynamic - Stratum for Friends! Dicodes and special new fire button... no button! So damn beautiful!
> View attachment 203385


Wow! That is a seriously stunning piece of work!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## andrewlp

Loving my Geek Vape Aegis X with Zeus X RTA

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Saturday Satisfaction [Shake courtesy @ivc_mixer ]

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

A very warm spring day in Bloem.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## DavyH

Great kit for out & about. Yo @TheSubieVaper.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

The white Dani 21700 Dvarw Combo didn't help with clearing the mist at Albert Falls yesterday... late start due to mist.

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher

After a tough day on the water, the Dani 21700 needed a clean because the fire button is susceptible to getting a build-up which causes it to stick. So a quick disassemble and an earbud and some surgical spirits and it's back up and running smoothly!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## TheSubieVaper

Lekker Sunday on the water

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Mauritz55

Rob Fisher said:


> Storm Troopers in attendance today!
> View attachment 204013


So no Darth Vader in the middle?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## DavyH

Resistance said:


> View attachment 206620



Why do I keep hearing the music from Psycho when I look at this picture?




Oh yeah, that’s why...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Christos

DavyH said:


> Why do I keep hearing the music from Psycho when I look at this picture?
> 
> View attachment 206621
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, that’s why...


Do you think we could somehow persuade @Resistance effectively to pose for a topless picture of himself “fake” screaming with his mod?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## DavyH

Christos said:


> Do you think we could somehow persuade @Resistance effectively to pose for a topless picture of himself “fake” screaming with his mod?



Or in Norman Bates’ mum’s wig and dress brandishing a mod like a kitchen knife...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance

Christos said:


> Do you think we could somehow persuade @Resistance effectively to pose for a topless picture of himself “fake” screaming with his mod?


This is a family orientated forum

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Resistance said:


> This is a family orientated forum


Since when? People are posting pictures of their ass-guards and their Mum's plugs, it's down right dodgy in here!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 14


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Since when? People are posting pictures of their ass-guards and their Mum's plugs, it's down right dodgy in here!





'Ok sien dat julle duk hou'

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## DavyH

Another successful derailment proudly brought to you by the usual suspects.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Monday morning handcheck!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## AKS

Grand Guru said:


> Monday morning handcheck!
> View attachment 206687


Lots of differing opinions on this tank. How would you rate it @Grand Guru ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

AKS said:


> Lots of differing opinions on this tank. How would you rate it @Grand Guru ?


As good as the Reload for a fraction of the price.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

This will be in my hands later today! Black and White Matchy-Matchy Dvarw's and V4 Stratums!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## CJB85

Rob Fisher said:


> This will be in my hands later today! Black and White Matchy-Matchy Dvarw's and V4 Stratums!
> View attachment 206689


That black is going to be a hot setup, wow!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Hows ur Monday looking? 


Ayyyyy, I lie, im back at work slaving yet again! Just a delayed handcheck from the weekend. 

Today we are on the kree...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Expromizer V4 on the Aspire Mixx







Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hellvape MD on the Argus GT...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

JurgensSt said:


> Expromizer V4 on the Aspire Mixx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



@MrDeedz

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## AKS

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Hellvape MD on the Argus GT...
> 
> View attachment 206700


That pairing looks fantastic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

JurgensSt said:


> Expromizer V4 on the Aspire Mixx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



In the not too distant future, will have that setup too... absolutely love it!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Superb combo! This juice is epic!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Adam.R

1.5 goon with custom cap on top of the O frame. Let's give this a spin





Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Jengz

Adam.R said:


> 1.5 goon with custom cap on top of the O frame. Let's give this a spin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk


Thats an OG goon boet, 1.5 has cyclops airflow.. Or did u put an og custom top cap in the deck of a 1.5?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adam.R

Jengz said:


> Thats an OG goon boet, 1.5 has cyclops airflow.. Or did u put an og custom top cap in the deck of a 1.5?


So the guy that sold me the deck had a taxi drive over is cyclops cap. And the guy who sold me the og custom cap didn't have a deck. Which brought me here.. 

Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BurnerRSA

Aegis Solo with Ammit MTL RTA

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Jengz

Adam.R said:


> So the guy that sold me the deck had a taxi drive over is cyclops cap. And the guy who sold me the og custom cap didn't have a deck. Which brought me here..
> 
> Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk


Ur atties are same like you, all upside down!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adam.R

Jengz said:


> Ur atties are same like you, all upside down!


Gaan tiep ou bra! 

Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## NecroticAngel

Had absolutely enough of today, so one hand holds A vapefly brunhilde with double demon killer violence aliens, thats firing up @ivc_mixer Love Potion Number 9 (my special treat) and the other hand has a glass of red wine. no fingers left for pics. Utterly disgusted with service delivery in this country!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Troops ready for action after a clean, rewick and refill.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Nothing like kicking the day off with a smooth dark coffee!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Ruwaid

@Grand Guru that is one of the best coffee one shots I have tried! Need to stock up again

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> View attachment 206620


You vape in the shower ???

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> This will be in my hands later today! Black and White Matchy-Matchy Dvarw's and V4 Stratums!
> View attachment 206689


Glad to see the blk Dvarw is getting some spring airtime

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Bought out the black beauties today , no that's not a crack on the glass , must be one of Mischa's hair - the pleasure of animals ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## CJB85

ARYANTO said:


> Bought out the black beauties today , no that's not a crack on the glass , must be one of Mischa's hair - the pleasure of animals ...
> View attachment 206743


I can see the headlines already: “Vaping causes fur balls”

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Christos

ARYANTO said:


> You vape in the shower ???


Shooping, but remember to wash hands properly after vooping.

Bonus points if you are using a voopoo

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO

Christos said:


> Shooping, but remember to wash hands properly after vooping.
> 
> Bonus points if you are using a voopoo


Heavens help us , now he turned into a poet ...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## BioHAZarD

ARYANTO said:


> Heavens help us , now he turned into a poet ...


Please don't get him started. Will never hear the end.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Jengz

Christos said:


> Shooping, but remember to wash hands properly after vooping.
> 
> Bonus points if you are using a voopoo


Shooping?? Flippen hell bud, thats taking a large one while in the shower?? Morsig maaaaan! Camooooon.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stranger

ARYANTO said:


> Bought out the black beauties today , no that's not a crack on the glass , must be one of Mischa's hair - the pleasure of animals ...



Pardon ?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Mahir

Still deciding on which juice to try first

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## TOXOT

I always have at least 3 setup with me, at home it can be more though!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Christos

Jengz said:


> Shooping?? Flippen hell bud, thats taking a large one while in the shower?? Morsig maaaaan! Camooooon.


You were warned not to get me started  I’ll tag you in the dirty lols thread....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## THE REAPER

It's not in my hand but just wanted to know has anyone tried this miracle berry pills and tried vaping will be interesting to know if it will make bad juice taste good lol.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Creative 2


----------



## THE REAPER

THE REAPER said:


> It's not in my hand but just wanted to know has anyone tried this miracle berry pills and tried vaping will be interesting to know if it will make bad juice taste good lol.
> View attachment 206846


Not saying put it in vape juice. Take the pill and then vape.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

ARYANTO said:


> You vape in the shower ???



I do it all the time during loadshedding. It tricks the mind into thinking that the water is steaming hot even if it is a cold shower 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Wasp nano RTA/Obs Cube with Pure Green by Emissary Elixirs.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## JurgensSt

Ragnar in RDA mode with mesh deck installed.






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 13


----------



## NOOB

Grand Guru said:


> Wasp nano RTA/Obs Cube with Pure Green by Emissary Elixirs.
> View attachment 206873



Fantastic little RTA that. Haven't used mine in a while, but they are quite the flavour bangers.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## BeaLea

I guess I'm feeling a little green today 
Back on the old faithful, until I find a new daily carry.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani 21700, Dvarw DL and fat Bass!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 17


----------



## ARYANTO

Black and gold for my ''one day a week'' workday

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Jengz

ARYANTO said:


> Black and gold for my ''one day a week'' workday
> View attachment 206933


@M.Adhir hows that drip tip?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Jengz said:


> @M.Adhir hows that drip tip?


?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dr Voopenstein

9 drops only. 10 and she spits like a zebrasnake

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Adam.R

Bulk AF....





Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> You vape in the shower ???


How'zt bro!
All the time. You should see the special effects exit...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## DavyH

Resistance said:


> How'zt bro!
> All the time. You should see the special effects exit...
> View attachment 206942



I’ve never been prudish, but I’d rather watch The Human Centipede again than that...

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## THE REAPER

DavyH said:


> I’ve never been prudish, but I’d rather watch The Human Centipede again than that...


No good but yes but no good. We can do that to our prisoners cheap affective and you dont wanna be second third or last. One bowl of food one big blanket number one mst just never get diarea lol.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Aladdin MTL and Tesla Punk matchy matchy with some Avatar by nostalgia.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 11


----------



## NOOB

Grand Guru said:


> Aladdin MTL and Tesla Punk matchy matchy with some Avatar by nostalgia.
> View attachment 206964



Not a huge MTL fan (have tried, hack up a lung every time), but that setup looks fantastic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 18


----------



## Adam.R

Phat Harry on the mtl today.





Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Ruwaid

@Adam.R hows that juice bud? Does it taste like the real deal...blueberry cheesecake ice cream?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Also looks nice with the MD

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Adam.R

Ruwaid said:


> @Adam.R hows that juice bud? Does it taste like the real deal...blueberry cheesecake ice cream?


@Ruwaid i just started vaping it today and I'm enjoying it. I added a dash of ice to give it more of an ice cream effect. But the profile is spot on. 

Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DougP

Rob Fisher said:


> Actually the only new atty I'm still using is the Voopoo PnP Pod Tank! It costs next to nothing and uses a commercial coil and it beats a lot of these fancy expensive RTA's!


Skipper what coil do you recommend for this PnP tank for a DL vape at around 40 watts.
I currently have the 0.15 and 0.20 that came with the Argus GT mod kit and don't like using such high wattage 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

BioHAZarD said:


> Also looks nice with the MD
> View attachment 207001
> View attachment 207002


I like the tuxedo. It gives you more matchy matchy options. Great choice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr

Testing out my dvarw dl FL (clone) must say it's alot easier to build on

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## JB1987

I think the Haar looks pretty neat on the Noisy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## AKS

Nunchaku2 with Kree24 on top. Using taller glass section,need that extra capacity. Lekker little tank.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## AKS

Mental note to self.
Never never ever let this setup fall over.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ruwaid

AKS said:


> View attachment 207026
> 
> 
> Nunchaku2 with Kree24 on top. Using taller glass section,need that extra capacity. Lekker little tank.


That looks like the perfect match! Hows the vape bud?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's always beer time when my sweet wife finds me new Weiss Beers to test!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 10


----------



## AKS

Ruwaid said:


> That looks like the perfect match! Hows the vape bud?


Flavour is great,getting used to the airflow (trying different inserts),but overall very happy with it.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> It's always beer time when my sweet wife finds me new Weiss Beers to test!
> View attachment 207030


Paulaner hefe Weiss is very nice.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

BioHAZarD said:


> Paulaner hefe Weiss is very nice.



It is indeed!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Power Drill in my hand doing chores because I want to go fooooooshing again tomorrow! Winner! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Ephromod 101 and kayfun

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Grand Guru

The Zeta with RBA is one of the few AIO devices that really impressed me

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Timwis

The smallest vape ever!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## AKS

Can’t leave home without this tank and this liquid.Good stuff.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Ruwaid

@MrDeedz check out this SS Nunchaku 2 mod bud!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

I'm to lazy to refill every 20min today







Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5 | Funny 4


----------



## Adam.R

Ol' faithful with some me time on the wicks. Forgot how good this juice is. 





Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## ePiPhAnY

Voopoo Argus GT with the Voopoo PNP RTA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance

Freemax 100w. Lekka!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance

;

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## adriaanh

Resistance said:


> View attachment 207160
> 
> Freemax 100w. Lekka!


How is this mod and tank?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

adriaanh said:


> How is this mod and tank?


I rate it the same as the dual mod(200w) very good!
It recognises your coil resistance when you change tanks so it will either go to the previous settings with a DL coil or reset to 20w for an MTL coil and back to the DL setting when you place the DL coil back
Had a 21700 batt. In there today and it lasted me whole or rather most of the day. It's currently charging. With a 18650 you would need two for the day. Flavour is amazingly good on the tanks and coils lasts forever (almost) . Menu is easy to understand and navigate . And the best part is the smart load. The mod works with battery + up or down. No need to look or feel for the positive side of the mod or battery. Internal charging is also good if not better than external and the mod tells you when you have weak batts even if you didn't know your batts are getting lazy. All in all exceptional kit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## adriaanh

Thanks for the great response. You have convinced me.

What coils have you tested in the range?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

adriaanh said:


> Thanks for the great response. You have convinced me.
> 
> What coils have you tested in the range?


I changed coils this morning. Now I have the X1 mesh coil in.0.15
Previously had the dual mesh coil of 0.2 ohm. X2.
It's known as the Fireluke 3 so I still need to check for replacement coils after this,but if I don't accidentally burn the coil (happened to the previously Installed coil) I don't think I'll have to look for replacement coils anytime soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## adriaanh

Sir Vape has all the coils

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

adriaanh said:


> Sir Vape has all the coils


Thanks bro. That's super!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## adriaanh

They just got the single and dual mods kits in. Think the single had my name on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

BVC MTL Alien in the aegis boost with some tropical pineapple, ah life is good!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

adriaanh said:


> They just got the single and dual mods kits in. Think the single had my name on it.


If your into dual batt. Mods don't look too far past the Maxus 200w. It's just as Awesome.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

KSL Mod with White Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Getting ready to go out for birthday lunch and the Stratum Aerodynamic is going with!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## Resistance

adriaanh said:


> They just got the single and dual mods kits in. Think the single had my name on it.





Resistance said:


> I rate it the same as the dual mod(200w) very good!
> It recognises your coil resistance when you change tanks so it will either go to the previous settings with a DL coil or reset to 20w for an MTL coil and back to the DL setting when you place the DL coil back
> Had a 21700 batt. In there today and it lasted me whole or rather most of the day. It's currently charging. With a 18650 you would need two for the day. Flavour is amazingly good on the tanks and coils lasts forever (almost) . Menu is easy to understand and navigate . And the best part is the smart load. The mod works with battery + up or down. No need to look or feel for the positive side of the mod or battery. Internal charging is also good if not better than external and the mod tells you when you have weak batts even if you didn't know your batts are getting lazy. All in all exceptional kit.



Correction. It takes a 20700 not a 21700 as stated above

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## JurgensSt

Chill time with good music







Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis

Rob Fisher said:


> KSL Mod with White Dvarw DL!
> View attachment 207186
> View attachment 207187
> View attachment 207188


I love how when changing modes it swipes like a Powerpoint slideshow! I keep cycling modes just for the hell of it!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Timwis

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 207241


What is that mod? being beaten up kind of suits it, very nice!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Dreadside

Love my new setup and somer got one for a friend

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Angelskeeper

Going oldskool tonight with VGOD Elite RDTA on my Wismec Reaulux RX300 (ArticFox custom firmware)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Timwis said:


> What is that mod? being beaten up kind of suits it, very nice!!!


GTRS GT150.... taken a bit of a beating, but still works the charm... if ever you need a paperweight or a hammer to chissel down your bathroom walls, it will work just as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

Smok Nord 2 with imperial mints 12 mg... enjoying it a lot

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## AKS

Tried Panama for the first time, and wowww. Breezed through the bottle in a weekend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## CJB85

incredible_hullk said:


> Smok Nord 2 with imperial mints 12 mg... enjoying it a lot
> View attachment 207326


Don’t know the liquid, but Devils Peak makes the best non-alcoholic beer, hands down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TheSubieVaper

Sunday vibes

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Adam.R

Hadaly on the Centaurus with some strawberry milkshake. 






Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Tauriqj

This juice is awesome





Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## ShortCutNinja

Dani mini with a dwarv and siam tip! Matchy Matchy!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver

AKS said:


> Tried Panama for the first time, and wowww. Breezed through the bottle in a weekend.
> 
> View attachment 207331



lovely

and great photo there @AKS !

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Just love this juice in this setup!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Resistance

Dreadside said:


> View attachment 207247
> 
> Love my new setup and somer got one for a friend
> View attachment 207248


Your friend should be happy with it. Nice colour the green one!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Dvarw DL sitting on the Swag 2 with some green apple yummy flavour.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Adam.R

Morning routine 





Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## AKS

Monday kick-off. Strong coffee & Loaded glazed donuts.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Still impressed by the Argus GT kit and the 0.15ohm PnP coils. There can be only one juice that can make this Monday better...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Strangers Minuta 21 Black Dvarw DL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 16


----------



## Grand Guru

Rob Fisher said:


> Strangers Minuta 21 Black Dvarw DL.
> View attachment 207421


Soooo classy!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> Dvarw DL sitting on the Swag 2 with some green apple yummy flavour.
> View attachment 207384



your setups look so great @Grand Guru !

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Mixx with Bdvape Precisio







Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## CamthraX

The loadout

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Ta-vader and Argus GT in MTL setup on duty this morning. Where the hell is my coffee???

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru

Some very restricted DL action from the JKM with Mango and Banana brew by Vapolology.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lord RTA with extended Ultem tank!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> Lord RTA with extended Ultem tank!
> View attachment 207504


Damn that's quite the extension lol

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## DougP

Just couldn't resist any longer. 
I really tried but that dam rabbit hole just keeps on sucking and sucking

Argus GT's with Zeus X Mesh RTA's





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## JurgensSt

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Just couldn't resist any longer.
> I really tried but that dam rabbit hole just keeps on sucking and sucking
> 
> Argus GT's with Zeus X Mesh RTA's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


You and your Red and Blue mods and tanks 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DougP

JurgensSt said:


> You and your Red and Blue mods and tanks
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Yeah I know I'm getting counciling for it 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Lord RTA with Ultem Extention tank on the Ultem Droid!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have tried and tested a lot of devices in the last 7 years and more than a few high-end and mainstream RTA's of late... and as much as I hope each new hot-off-the-press latest and greatest RTA is going to be a revelation... nothing beats the OG Dvarw DL on a Stratum Submariner with Red Pill inside and a Fisher Alien being driven with Mavaton-X.

The simplicity of the Dvarw DL and it's ability to deliver a perfect airflow and flavour for my vape style is going to be very hard to beat!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 14


----------



## Grand Guru

Hellvape MD MTL paired with the Crown in matchy matchy situation with some Token sweet watermelon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Cornelius

Very nice setup this. Mostly inspired by the skipper! 
Red pill driver has a new home. Thank you again @CJB85 for the GB. 
Need to find some more hands tips.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 14


----------



## Jengz

Asgard found its home! Lovely device this!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 16


----------



## Adam.R

Jengz said:


> View attachment 207599
> 
> Asgard found its home! Lovely device this!


Damn!!! @Jengz hitting this one out of the park with this setup! 

Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## CJB85

Jengz said:


> View attachment 207599
> 
> Asgard found its home! Lovely device this!


That an Ultem Drone?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Gun Metal Drag X, Silver Galaxies Rdta with a black Berserker v2 Drip tip with some Good Boy wetting the wicks. No Matchy-Matchy here, but it Vapes so good, I honestly don't care!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Some more MTL goodness! Soul mate VXV RDTA pod in the PnP Adapt connector on the Argus GT. The last of my Smurf Shake locked and loaded. This RDTA pod is something else!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Jengz

CJB85 said:


> That an Ultem Drone?


Yip, loving it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Timwis

Lost Vape have been getting knocked a lot of late but the Thelema is rather good!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Timwis

Jengz said:


> View attachment 207599
> 
> Asgard found its home! Lovely device this!


Mine's keeping me Half Moon company!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Jengz

Th


Timwis said:


> Mine's keeping me Half Moon company!!!
> 
> View attachment 207651


The weight of this device is astounding. Its lighter than the 75c squonker imo, haven't weighed them but feels that way side by side

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

was hoping the digital camo would be slightly darker, but other than that very happy, nice feel and comfortable in the hand, 10ml juice capacity, hits hard

don't know why I waited this long @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

vicTor said:


> was hoping the digital camo would be slightly darker, but other than that very happy, nice feel and comfortable in the hand, 10ml juice capacity, hits hard
> 
> don't know why I waited this long @Dela Rey Steyn
> 
> View attachment 207746


Excellent Mech Squonker, and a stunner combo you have there @vicTor ! Hits like a truck that one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gadgetboy

Loving the combo







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Mzr

Loving this mod so far and once again thank you so much to @CJB85 for letting me get this

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## TOXOT

x

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 15


----------



## BioHAZarD

Arctic jade from @RenaldoRheeder and Dolce from @Sash world class juices

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

Rob Fisher said:


> Evo X 21700 DNA75C
> View attachment 205532


Wow, that might not be everyone's cup of tea but i would gladly run through the Covid-19 infected streets naked and then start skipping like a little girl while shouting Nottingham Forest are the worst football team ever if my reward was that, absolutely stunning!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Timwis

TOXOT said:


> View attachment 207791
> 
> x


Good to see a Rebel device from the UK!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis

BioHAZarD said:


> Arctic jade from @RenaldoRheeder and Dolce from @Sash world class juices
> 
> View attachment 207793


Great photo, the Mixx between the Colossus and 30ml e-liquid shows what a nice compact device it is, i can see some online shopping happening later!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Skyline sitting on the Mirage with some Token by Nostalgia.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85

Match made in heaven... but HEAVY!
I wanted to pop some White Collar aliens in there, but they have too many wraps and the legs are too wide for the post holes. Went with Coilology 3mm V2 aliens.
Piece of cake to build and wick, flavour is HUGE, as are the clouds.
I just really need to get a different drip tip, damn these random colours!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum White V4's with Dvarw DL's and Siam Tips!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Timwis

Rob Fisher said:


> Stratum White V4's with Dvarw DL's and Siam Tips!
> View attachment 207830


9/10, lost a mark because the battery remaining isn't quite identical!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Halfdaft

Timwis said:


> 9/10, lost a mark because the battery remaining isn't quite identical!


Good eye @Timwiz, and very generous only taking one point away

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Timwis said:


> 9/10, lost a mark because the battery remaining isn't quite identical!



And the drip tips are slightly different too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Good eye @Timwiz, and very generous only taking one point away


If it had been two battery bars then it would of been an 8 lol!


----------



## Timwis

Rob Fisher said:


> And the drip tips are slightly different too!


Oh yeah, one has metal lining, they are turning out not to be similar at all lol!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## vicTor

...the Prince of Darkness

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## Christos

vicTor said:


> ...the Prince of Darkness
> 
> View attachment 207873


That term is reserved for eskom.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## THE REAPER

Something new to my setup thanks to @king-ding-n-ling appreciate it alot bud.
Ijoy combo loving it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Some mint soho mtl action

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Nailedit77

Friday check

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy

Ether RTA on Asmodus Colossal

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

It's easy to be COOL if you have the right juice! My daily banger you've all come to know, the Ta-Vader III with DJV RDTA and a coffee cup on top of the laptop to freak some Forumites out (You know who you are )

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru

BioHAZarD said:


> View attachment 207935


Tell us about your experience with the Pioneer @BioHAZarD

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Grand Guru said:


> Tell us about your experience with the Pioneer @BioHAZarD


I'll post some thoughts in the thread that was created later

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Grand Guru

One of my all time favourite mods with one of the best single coil RTAs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> One of my all time favourite mods with one of the best single coil RTAs.
> View attachment 207939



So many great hand check's, but no Argus GT??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> So many great hand check's, but no Argus GT??


It’s still in the box. Reserving it for the weekend

Reactions: Winner 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> It’s still in the box. Reserving it for the weekend


Ah, like fine red wine....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

Pulse v2 with my go to RDA the Hadeon

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## NecroticAngel



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## NecroticAngel

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> It's easy to be COOL if you have the right juice! My daily banger you've all come to know, the Ta-Vader III with DJV RDTA and a coffee cup on top of the laptop to freak some Forumites out (You know who you are )
> View attachment 207933


 *eye twiching madly*

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Timwis

After testing the Drag S i'm really enjoying testing the Thelema. The Quest chipset reminds me of the Gene and this is performing just like the Drag X right down to that 0.5second spike in power up front! Many including me have knocked Lost Vape recently but this is a cracking device just wishing it took an external battery instead of in-built 3000mAh battery which i believe is actually an 18650 just fitted inside, other than that head to head with the Drag X mostly i'm finding in favour of the Thelema which includes more versatile airflow adjustability, top-fill and i can fit any 510!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis

vicTor said:


> View attachment 207963


Now that looks like a pint size gem!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Timwis said:


> Now that looks like a pint size gem!



top fill, 21700, 12.5ml, aluminium body, a gem for sure, I'm in love

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Timwis

vicTor said:


> top fill, 21700, 12.5ml, aluminium body, a gem for sure, I'm in love


Unfortunately i wasn't doing reviews for Dovpo at the time of it's release so will have to open my wallet again me thinks, i can see my bear Lair Mods Panda sitting on top already! Just need to make the wife a nice dinner and do a bit of creeping first!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## KZOR

My SX SL Class and the only Odin i had any interest in buying.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## DougP

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> So many great hand check's, but no Argus GT??


There you go 

Argus GT's with Zeus X Mesh RTA's
Green for fruit vape and red for desert vape






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Timwis

KZOR said:


> My SX SL Class and the only Odin i had any interest in buying.
> 
> View attachment 208010
> View attachment 208011


Love my 2 odin Mini's and the Silver is such a nice light shade, i would describe it as a melted mercury colour, beautiful!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Timwis

Resistance said:


> View attachment 208036


A cricket in it's pyjamas!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Put some Pure Red in it. I'm digging it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> Put some Pure Red in it. I'm digging it!
> View attachment 208075
> View attachment 208076
> View attachment 208077

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Halfdaft

vicTor said:


> View attachment 207963


Hellishly jealous of this setup

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Hellishly jealous of this setup



get yours at www.inkdvapor.co.za

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V6M, OG Dvarw DL, Siam Tip, Fisher Alien, wicked with Mavaton X and Red Pill Inside!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## AZAM-ZN



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Rob Fisher said:


> Stratum V6M, OG Dvarw DL, Siam Tip, Fisher Alien, wicked with Mavaton X and Red Pill Inside!
> View attachment 208123


This setup left me speechless but at least now I know what I want for my birthday  I wish you many happy clouds with it. The mod is simply stunning!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## CamthraX

Vandy Vape swell with a Kali V2 RDA and dual twisted 2x26ga ss316l coils in tc mode @ 230C. Creamy Dreams hits just right.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Timwis

My e-liquid large bottle 60ml, 100ml, 120ml stash, also have boxes of 10ml, 15ml, 20ml and 30ml bottles but the thing is i mainly DIY.

Took this photo a few months ago but on purpose didn't post it on Ecigssa while there was an e-liquid ban in South Africa, that would of been pure evil!




On average 150 bottles per container!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12 | Funny 2


----------



## Slick

Timwis said:


> My e-liquid large bottle 60ml, 100ml, 120ml stash, also have boxes of 10ml, 15ml, 20ml amd 30ml bottles but the thing is i mainly DIY.
> 
> Took this photo a few months ago but on purpose didn't post it on Ecigssa while there was an e-liquid ban in South Africa, that would of been pure evil!
> 
> View attachment 208143
> 
> 
> On average 150 bottles per container!


So what exactly are you planning on doing with it?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis

Slick said:


> So what exactly are you planning on doing with it?


Vape it!!! between DiY, i regularly sent some to my brother but also he asked to try some of my DIY and he preferred that so now he just sends me empty bottles which i fill with my DIY flavours. All that is still in date and as the best e-liquid i have tried was some e-liquid that i acquired that was 2 years out of date i'm not too concerned about shelf life!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Slick

Timwis said:


> Vape it!!! between DiY, i regularly sent some to my brother but also he asked to try some of my DIY and he preferred that so now he just sends me empty bottles which i fill with my DIY flavours. All that is still in date and as the best e-liquid i have tried was some e-liquid that i acquired that was 2 years out of date i'm not too concerned about shelf life!


Sometimes I just wish I was your neighbour

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis

Slick said:


> Sometimes I just wish I was your neighbour


Imagine living between me and @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Creative 2


----------



## Timwis

Steam Crave Glaz Mini on the Kite!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## AKS

Timwis said:


> My e-liquid large bottle 60ml, 100ml, 120ml stash, also have boxes of 10ml, 15ml, 20ml and 30ml bottles but the thing is i mainly DIY.
> 
> Took this photo a few months ago but on purpose didn't post it on Ecigssa while there was an e-liquid ban in South Africa, that would of been pure evil!
> 
> View attachment 208143
> 
> 
> On average 150 bottles per container!


Pure decadence I say!!!
You could take a bath in all that juice! Nice.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

V6M Dicodes and SX editions with Dvarw DL's ready for out and about today! Prawns are on the menu today!

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Mollie

My to go setups for the day

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## ePiPhAnY

Another shopping spree this morning

Zeus X Mesh with Argus GT.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## BioHAZarD

Relaxing Sunday afternoon vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

school project inspiration.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Exploring the Gata in MTL mode with some coffee juice by Tobacco Bastards. Coil 1.5Ohm vsping at 11W. The flavour is so intense, I wouldn't drink anything with it!

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## AKS

Grand Guru said:


> Exploring the Gata in MTL mode with some coffee juice by Tobacco Bastards. Coil 1.5Ohm vsping at 11W. The flavour is so intense, I wouldn't drink anything with it!
> View attachment 208209


That is one well looked after db. Well done.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cold CBC! Ahhhh yes!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bummer... beer finished!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ahhhh that's better!

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 5


----------



## Timwis

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhh that's better!
> View attachment 208230


Certainly never turn a lager down but more a Bitter and Fine real ales man myself! And my new appreciation for a drop of Red!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Timwis said:


> Certainly never turn a lager down but more a Bitter and Fine real ales man myself! And my new appreciation for a drop of Red!



I do love a glass or two of red... Luckily my daughter is in the wine trade and a real boffin... best red in the World (for me anyway) is a Rijks Pinotage called Touch of Oak!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Resistance

My son told me to take pics of both mods to show his school project.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## THE REAPER

Rob Fisher said:


> I do love a glass or two of red... Luckily my daughter is in the wine trade and a real boffin... best red in the World (for me anyway) is a Rijks Pinotage called Touch of Oak!
> View attachment 208233


Now thats a winner winner chicken dinner.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Destiny RTA paired with the Coldsteel with a 510 driptip to enhance the Mango Litchi flavour. Have an awesome week everyone!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 16


----------



## Timwis

Timwis said:


> After testing the Drag S i'm really enjoying testing the Thelema. The Quest chipset reminds me of the Gene and this is performing just like the Drag X right down to that 0.5second spike in power up front! Many including me have knocked Lost Vape recently but this is a cracking device just wishing it took an external battery instead of in-built 3000mAh battery which i believe is actually an 18650 just fitted inside, other than that head to head with the Drag X mostly i'm finding in favour of the Thelema which includes more versatile airflow adjustability, top-fill and i can fit any 510!
> 
> View attachment 207965









This was going so well, got some leaking in the pods bay but no more leaking than i can get with the Vinci X and Drag X and overall after day 3 thought this is shaping up into possibly being the best pod mod yet but hold fire!! Any leaking e-liquid can get into the device (obviously the bay and around the contacts are not very well sealed) and i now have e-liquid weeping out the base. I have been up all night with e-mails going back and forth with Lost Vape and they guarantee they will fix the issue and when they have send another to test but if these go retail before then (i told Lost Vape if that happens it will damage their reputation as this is a big issue) please do not buy one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Timwis said:


> This was going so well, got some leaking in the pods bay but no more leaking than i can get with the Vinci X and Drag X and overall after day 3 thought this is shaping up into possibly being the best pod mod yet but hold fire!! Any leaking e-liquid can get into the device (obviously the bay and around the contacts are not very well sealed) and i now have e-liquid weeping out the base. I have been up all night with e-mails going back and forth with Lost Vape and they guarantee they will fix the issue and when they have send another to test but if these go retail before then (i told Lost Vape if that happens it will damage their reputation as this is a big issue) please do not buy one!
> 
> View attachment 208295



That's shocking!

Reactions: Agree 10


----------



## Timwis

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> That's shocking!


I'm surprised that Lost Vape are sending another one after fixing the issue i didn't hold back in my disgust!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KarlDP



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Shasta

Just chilling with my Geekvape Aegis and Zeus X's

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Double Barrel killed a [Dead] Rabbit eating Zoo Cookies from @ivc_mixer

Reactions: Winner 15


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Double Barrel killed a [Dead] Rabbit eating Zoo Cookies from @ivc_mixer
> View attachment 208341


Nice pic bro!

Reactions: Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Nice RTA...
Stoooooopid drip tip tho





Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Scouse45

Timwis said:


> View attachment 208335


@Timwis bud how is the berserker v2? Loved my v1’s still use them. Worth picking one up?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis

Scouse45 said:


> @Timwis bud how is the berserker v2? Loved my v1’s still use them. Worth picking one up?


I have all the berserkers and really liked V1.5 so was pleasantly surprised that V2 is superior, smooth, quiet and i get really good flavour!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis

Timwis said:


> I have all the berserkers and really liked V1.5 so was pleasantly surprised that V2 is superior, smooth, quiet and i get really good flavour!


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vandyvape-berserker-v2-mtl-rta-review.t66923/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scouse45

Timwis said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vandyvape-berserker-v2-mtl-rta-review.t66923/


Thanks brother now I need one. My homie @BioHAZarD already talked me into getting it. I’m jus upset I agree with him.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## BioHAZarD

Scouse45 said:


> Thanks brother now I need one. My homie @BioHAZarD already talked me into getting it. I’m jus upset I agree with him.


It's a shock to the system right lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Scouse45

BioHAZarD said:


> It's a shock to the system right lol


We both chops we bound to agree on things sometimes.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Timwis

Scouse45 said:


> Thanks brother now I need one. My homie @BioHAZarD already talked me into getting it. I’m jus upset I agree with him.


The last Berserker RDA was top notch as well, at least i think so!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Timwis said:


> The last Berserker RDA was top notch as well, at least i think so!


Interesting that you say that. Saw some mixed reviews and they always related it back to muted flavor. Maybe one to investigate further again. Need another nice 22mm for my REO's.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis

BioHAZarD said:


> Interesting that you say that. Saw some mixed reviews and they always related it back to muted flavor. Maybe one to investigate further again. Need another nice 22mm for my REO's.


It's not forgiving on coil height but once you get it right it makes all the difference! Just need to lift coil a couple of mm to give the airflow chance to give full coverage, but lift too high and you start to lose some air pressure, i'm sure you would have no worries getting the coil positioning right!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

Timwis said:


> It's not forgiving on coil height but once you get it right it makes all the difference! Just need to lift coil a couple of mm to give the airflow chance to give full coverage, but lift too high and you start to lose some air pressure, i'm sure you would have no worries getting the coil positioning right!


Also it works great as a BF RDA, it's how i use it on top of the Aether!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis

Timwis said:


> Also it works great as a BF RDA, it's how i use it on top of the Aether!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## BioHAZarD

Timwis said:


>


Yeah a silver one would look good on any of these mods

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Timwis

BioHAZarD said:


> Yeah a silver one would look good on any of these mods
> View attachment 208370
> View attachment 208371


Unfortunately don't have a Reo, my two Luna mods are the Black Mosaic i would much prefer a standard stabwood hybrid look like yours!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

BioHAZarD said:


> Interesting that you say that. Saw some mixed reviews and they always related it back to muted flavor. Maybe one to investigate further again. Need another nice 22mm for my REO's.


Berserker RDA it is.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Siren 2 22mm matched with the Kroma R. Tiny setup, decent clouds and loads of flavour!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Disagree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Scouse45 said:


> Thanks brother now I need one. My homie @BioHAZarD already talked me into getting it. I’m jus upset I agree with him.



Got a v2 on recommendation from @Timwis 's review of it, and it is amazingly good!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Got a v2 on recommendation from @Timwis 's review of it, and it is amazingly good!
> View attachment 208384


On my shopping list. I got enough to keep me busy for a good month or 2.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> On my shopping list. I got enough to keep me busy for a good month or 2.


I had a loooong shopping list for month end, but I shortened it for myself with some incoming forum purchases

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Scouse45

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Got a v2 on recommendation from @Timwis 's review of it, and it is amazingly good!
> View attachment 208384


U guys are killing me ok I better go find one! @Dela Rey Steyn dont u hav another nice mtl waiting for u.... hmm that expro

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Scouse45 said:


> U guys are killing me ok I better go find one! @Dela Rey Steyn dont u hav another nice mtl waiting for u.... hmm that expro



I have indeed, and another Expro on it's way already!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Scouse45 said:


> U guys are killing me ok I better go find one! @Dela Rey Steyn dont u hav another nice mtl waiting for u.... hmm that expro


@Scouse45 check here





Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## KarlDP



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Expro V4 sitting pretty on top of the Carbon GT, just wish @Grand Guru and @KarlDP would stop torturing me with their Dark Blue GT's! Come on Pay Day, Woza wena!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Scouse45

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 208402
> Expro V4 sitting pretty on top of the Carbon GT, just wish @GrandGuru and @KarlDP would stop torturing me with their Dark Blue GT's! Come on Pay Day, Woza wena!


Can u guys all quieter down haha I’ve got fomo from u and @Irfaan Ebrahim my expro I’m fetching today and now I need a berserker v2

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Expro V4... still on the GTRS GT150....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Currently in rotation:
Expro V4, Galaxies RDTA, Bskr v2 and MD. All excellent MTL atties in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Expro even looks good on the Drag X!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Expro V4... still on the GTRS GT150....
> 
> View attachment 208403



Expro-ception!

Reactions: Like 4 | Creative 1


----------



## KarlDP

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 208402
> 
> Expro V4 sitting pretty on top of the Carbon GT, just wish @Grand Guru and @KarlDP would stop torturing me with their Dark Blue GT's! Come on Pay Day, Woza wena!



LOL just do itttttt....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## AKS

Undecided today. Gonna have to borrow one of my wife’s handbags.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

KarlDP said:


> LOL just do itttttt....

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## KarlDP

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>



I just see it as, the longer i wait to buy something i really REALLY want, the more chance it would be out of stock. Sooooo, no faffing about, just go buy it. NOW..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

KarlDP said:


> I just see it as, the longer i wait to buy something i really REALLY want, the more chance it would be out of stock. Sooooo, no faffing about, just go buy it. NOW..


Only 4 more sleeps!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Currently in rotation:
> Expro V4, Galaxies RDTA, Bskr v2 and MD. All excellent MTL atties in my opinion.
> View attachment 208404


A pretty awesome lineup!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

The brskr v2 fits on the college

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Ruwaid

@Dela Rey Steyn you will probably love the Mulan mtl RDTA as well bud.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## SJY124

Ruwaid said:


> View attachment 208418
> 
> 
> @Dela Rey Steyn you will probably love the Mulan mtl RDTA as well bud.


Hmmm 
That Swag 2 looks familiar

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruwaid

SJY124 said:


> Hmmm
> That Swag 2 looks familiar


 a good man sold it to me...you might know him lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Ruwaid

Little setup but massive flavour. I know @Timwis still enjoys using this rta

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis

Ruwaid said:


> Little setup but massive flavour. I know @Timwis still enjoys using this rta
> 
> View attachment 208433
> View attachment 208434


My wife uses it religiously!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis

KarlDP said:


> I just see it as, the longer i wait to buy something i really REALLY want, the more chance it would be out of stock. Sooooo, no faffing about, just go buy it. NOW..


Yep delay and it's out of stock never to be available again and it's 

Or buy it immediately and two weeks later it's on sale at half the price and it's

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing Carolina Red wick in the Dvarw. Baby Choo having a zizz!

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

And on the other hand.... Tauren RDTA & Noisy Cricket V2.... 

Thanks @EZBlend !!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Nailedit77

Got my new panel today

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## AKS

Stripped down,reworked Argus gt. Can’t leave well enough alone,me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Gear RTA sitting on top of the Solo with a matching drip tip and some Mango and Banana juice from Vapology.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## Ridha Khan



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Christos said:


> View attachment 208500


Awesome looking setup @Christos. I'm just wondering if you're having an issue with Dvarw's airflow being a bottom one. I tend to obstruct it with my index finger when I fire with my ring finger...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> View attachment 208500


That's gorgeous but we have spoken about that drip tip. Time for a change my friend.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos

Grand Guru said:


> Awesome looking setup @Christos. I'm just wondering if you're having an issue with Dvarw's airflow being a bottom one. I tend to obstruct it with my index finger when I fire with my ring finger...


Interestingly, the airflow is pointing towards the tube. I originally though that was going to be a problem but its actually working rather well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

BioHAZarD said:


> That's gorgeous but we have spoken about that drip tip. Time for a change my friend.


Ok. Let me look for the most hideous drip tip I can find!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> Ok. Let me look for the most hideous drip tip I can find!


I thought that blue one was it

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V6M, Atimzoo Tripod RTA, Mavaton MX wicking, Red Pill inside and Siam Tip on top! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blimey had already made it into a Dvarw DL! Bazinga! Really awesome juice!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Nailedit77



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Timwis

A day of BF action with the Wasp Nano S is followed by some evening Replay action with the Glaz Mini, it's been a good day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis

Rob Fisher said:


> Blimey had already made it into a Dvarw DL! Bazinga! Really awesome juice!
> View attachment 208555


Even matchy matchy between set-up and juice, now that's what i call attention to detail!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Currently in rotation:
> Expro V4, Galaxies RDTA, Bskr v2 and MD. All excellent MTL atties in my opinion.
> View attachment 208404


Still haven't got round to using the MD!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

with some @ivc_mixer raspberry pineapple insanely delicious juice. Awesome way to start a day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Morning braai at sable ranch 4x4 trail in magaliesburg

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Still vaping Blimey and now in the Dvarw Stratum V4 for out and about today! @KZOR

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO

Between the roses with a Rincoe and M-25

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Informative 1


----------



## KZOR

Rob Fisher said:


> Still vaping Blimey



Nice ..... probably the longest i have seen you vape any juice besides Red Pill. 
It is such a gratifying feeling that you actually consider a juice of mine to be good enough to be Dvarwed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Mahir

KZOR said:


> Nice ..... probably the longest i have seen you vape any juice besides Red Pill.
> It is such a gratifying feeling that you actually consider a juice of mine to be good enough to be Dvarwed.



Where can we buy this juice?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru

The mighty Mulan RDTA sitting on top of the Argus for some MTL loose bounty with the Question Mark!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Nailedit77

Some track time this morning

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 14


----------



## Cornelius

Mahir said:


> Where can we buy this juice?


Yes I also want to know

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cornelius said:


> Yes I also want to know



@Cornelius and @Mahir it can only be bought direct from @KZOR in CT.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Slick

Rob Fisher said:


> @Cornelius and @Mahir it can only be bought direct from @KZOR in CT.


What is the flavour profile?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Slick said:


> What is the flavour profile?



Lemon, Lime, Ice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Bit earlier today

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## ARYANTO

It feels like a lavender day

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Ridha Khan

Today im Running the Reload X RDA on top of the Hexohm V3 Dripping some Amazing Grape and watermelon From Nostalgias Arcade Series

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Siren 2 22mm and Punk gunemtal matchy matchy Sipping a divine Cappuccino in the best coffee shop in Bloem!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## TheSubieVaper



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Dead Rabbit SQ on the Vapor Storm Puma, rocking some Drip Hacks Forbidden Fruit (with WS23)....

Thanks @Devon Strydom !!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## AKS

Aquamaster with Taviro inside. Great liquid and great tank imo.
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## adriaanh

Kroma-R with the Expromizer V4 filled with some Flavourmonks Tobacco Bastards No2

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

adriaanh said:


> Kroma-R with the Expromizer V4 filled with some Flavourmonks Tobacco Bastards No2
> 
> View attachment 208722



Stunner setup!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## adriaanh

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Stunner setup!


Thanks bud..!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> It feels like a lavender day
> View attachment 208703


Very nice pic broer!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Vicious Ant DNA75c paired with the Hadaly.
6 wrap 3mm diameter Blue White Collar alien (0.43ohm) lined with MavatonX.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru

Ready to attack this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## CashKat88

Chilled out Saturday. Umm I Mean Friday

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9 | Informative 1


----------



## THE REAPER

CashKat88 said:


> Chilled out Saturday.
> View attachment 208736


Saterday ummm am i missing something did you forget to go to work lol.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CashKat88

THE REAPER said:


> Saterday ummm am i missing something did you forget to go to work lol.


￼￼ Oh snap, I took the day off to have a long weekend and it really feels like a Saturday today ￼￼ didn't even notice

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dreadside

KZOR said:


> Vicious Ant DNA75c paired with the Hadaly.
> 6 wrap 3mm diameter Blue White Collar alien (0.43ohm) lined with MavatonX.
> 
> View attachment 208725



One day when I'm all grown-up I'll get one! What a mod that is!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dreadside



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Cornelius

Been wanting a new Cue for a long time now. Previous one was "taken"! 
How nice is this color? Some Mango Ice and a Jacks! Have a great weekend

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## THE REAPER

CashKat88 said:


> ￼￼ Oh snap, I took the day off to have a long weekend and it really feels like a Saturday today ￼￼ didn't even notice


Any day off is a saterday just glad you are off would have been bad if you had to go to work thinking its saterday lol.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

THE REAPER said:


> Saterday ummm am i missing something did you forget to go to work lol.


Am I missing something or do you owe us some hand checks???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Resistance said:


> Am I missing something or do you owe us some hand checks???


I do yes but i dont wanna show the whole world what an idiot i am waiting for the right time lol. And that would be next month.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mahir

Very, very happy with this RTA.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Nailedit77

Beer o'clock, crazy crazy hot in Durban today

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Jacques3Fox

Voopoo Drag X with Destiny RTA...

Reactions: Winner 7 | Dislike 1


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 16


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

MTL evening with some of the finest









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Devon Strydom

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Dead Rabbit SQ on the Vapor Storm Puma, rocking some Drip Hacks Forbidden Fruit (with WS23)....
> 
> Thanks @Devon Strydom !!!
> 
> View attachment 208717



Glad you’re loving it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Grand Guru said:


> Siren 2 22mm and Punk gunemtal matchy matchy Sipping a divine Cappuccino in the best coffee shop in Bloem!
> View attachment 208713


@Grand Guru is this coffee shop next to the JC Chinese restaurant by any chance? I was there today... Stopped by to get some sushi on our way passing from EC

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Ruwaid said:


> @Grand Guru is this coffee shop next to the JC Chinese restaurant by any chance? I was there today... Stopped by to get some sushi on our way passing from EC


A few minutes away! Bloemfontein Coffee Roasting at the Towers shopping mall.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> MTL evening with some of the finest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk



Nice @Irfaan Ebrahim !
What’s that Imperial Filters Juice?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NOOB

First impressions on this mod is fantastic. I can't get over the fact that this mod is so freaking light!!! I remember the original Drag being so heavy it could be used as a counter weight for an elevator! 
I've personally never used any "pod" style coils before, so I'll need to get used to that, but apart from that, I'm impressed!





Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

NOOB said:


> First impressions on this mod is fantastic. I can't get over the fact that this mod is so freaking light!!! I remember the original Drag being so heavy it could be used as a counter weight for an elevator!
> I've personally never used any "pod" style coils before, so I'll need to get used to that, but apart from that, I'm impressed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


And it's a dual battery isn't @NOOB ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Silver said:


> Nice @Irfaan Ebrahim !
> What’s that Imperial Filters Juice?


It's a colab between @Joose-E-Liqz and @Vape Republic
Ita is a menthol tobacco.. Dirty, leafy tobacco
Closest I've tasted to a craven A ciggy 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> It's a colab between @Joose-E-Liqz and @Vape Republic
> Ita is a menthol tobacco.. Dirty, leafy tobacco
> Closest I've tasted to a craven A ciggy
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk



thanks very much @Irfaan Ebrahim 

Can’t believe I didn’t hear about this

Need to give it a try

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

PS - I went through a Craven A phase for a few yrs

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NOOB

Paul33 said:


> And it's a dual battery isn't @NOOB ?



It is indeed Sir.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

NOOB said:


> It is indeed Sir.


It looks little for a dual. Looks very lekker. I might have to sneak this past my owner but she's sharp that one, doesn't miss a beat

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## NOOB

Paul33 said:


> It looks little for a dual. Looks very lekker. I might have to sneak this past my owner but she's sharp that one, doesn't miss a beat



It is quite small and compact, keeping in mind that it's dual battery mod. I'm thoroughly impressed with it. 
Tell your owner that you've developed quick onset carpal tunnel and need a very light and compact device. Should work, methinks...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Nailedit77



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

NOOB said:


> It is quite small and compact, keeping in mind that it's dual battery mod. I'm thoroughly impressed with it.
> Tell your owner that you've developed quick onset carpal tunnel and need a very light and compact device. Should work, methinks...


I do have arthritis in both hands so maybe I'll go for the sympathy card and complain till she tells me to shut up and do whatever I want!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Well i picked up these 2 juices for the purpose of no review lol. Man am i iced up think im close to a silver dont know if its the ice or the nic lol. But honestly im enjoying both of these juices first time trying both.



just had to put the clouds in i blew not really was taken yesterday when i came from work took half day cause everyone enjoyed a long weekend. So i just had to take half day lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## BioHAZarD

KRMA on the Pulse 2

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Timwis

Final stages of testing the Wasp Nano S RDA, it's a chicken dinner!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Timwis

Sickboy77 said:


> Beer o'clock, crazy crazy hot in Durban today
> View attachment 208743


4% lightweight lol!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Silver Blotto on the Dov, Downtown Jhb , showing apartments to prospects .

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Adam.R

csmnt 2 on the krieky today. Thanks @Mzr 





Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## M.Adhir

Some yum yum Turkish Delight 
And I finally set up the other Asgard Mini. And a new Noisy. 

This juice is lovely. Not often that a store remembers you liked something a while back (like 2 years ago), and calls you when they have something similar in stock.

Now that's service !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani 21700 and Dvarw DL.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Chronix

Running 3 setups today

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## Mzr

Adam.R said:


> csmnt 2 on the krieky today. Thanks @Mzr


Enjoy it brother looking good on the krieky

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> Dani 21700 and Dvarw DL.
> View attachment 208816


Looks like @Rob Fisher attracts a crowd where ever he goes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## THE REAPER

ARYANTO said:


> Silver Blotto on the Dov, Downtown Jhb , showing apartments to prospects .
> View attachment 208811


Love this mod held one in my hand earlier when i bought juice feels great in the hand. Love it bud.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

THE REAPER said:


> Love this mod held one in my hand earlier when i bought juice feels great in the hand. Love it bud.


Tnx-Got 2 of them , like the weight ,think you can knock some one out with this in your hand

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## THE REAPER

ARYANTO said:


> Tnx-Got 2 of them , like the weight ,think you can knock some one out with this in your hand


Felt it had some weight but suits the mod and me likey likey.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## KZOR

Vintage paired with 2020.
Wismec Realeaux 2/3 paired with the Asgard Mini RDA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## Spongebob

Gen Nano and something called the Russian Fusion 





Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## AKS

KZOR said:


> Vintage paired with 2020.
> Wismec Realeaux 2/3 paired with the Asgard Mini RDA
> 
> View attachment 208826


Uitstekend. Great pairing that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Spongebob said:


> Gen Nano and something called the Russian Fusion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk



The only Russian fusions Ive tried all have vodka in them

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

...numero uno

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Spongebob

M.Adhir said:


> The only Russian fusions Ive tried all have vodka in them


You should try it! Machining is terrible  have almost cross threaded it twice  but there's something that just sets it apart from my other MTL tanks......  The VAPE! Man the vape on it is awesome  I put it very close on par with the 22mm Siren 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

M.Adhir said:


> The only Russian fusions Ive tried all have vodka in them


All the Russian fusions I've had use to have Vodka in them!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

A nice afternoon with the best 





Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## BioHAZarD

Chronix said:


> Running 3 setups today
> 
> View attachment 208817


Beautiful setups

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Silver said:


> PS - I went through a Craven A phase for a few yrs


@Silver it is so real you actually feel you need to carry chewing gum around ..

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Kayfun in the fully erect position lol

Reactions: Winner 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> ...numero uno
> 
> View attachment 208827


Kids and I had a marathon backgammon tournament earlier (10 and 13 year olds trying their luck against the old guy) 

They had no chance

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Ruwaid

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> A nice afternoon with the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


Sexy setup... What mod is that @Irfaan Ebrahim

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> The only Russian fusions Ive tried all have vodka in them





Timwis said:


> All the Russian fusions I've had use to have Vodka in them!



Ok, so now we are destined to have vodka and alcohol warnings on vape gear as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 208868


Killer setup!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Up in the air again [3rd floor view over Germiston]- attending an auction, DB and gunmetal Blotto.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Paul33

Resistance said:


> View attachment 208925


Epic

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Prepping for the (crappy) week ahead
Hopefully some happy vaping keeps me going, keeps me sane

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 17


----------



## Grand Guru

Starting the week with some coffee notes in the Gata MTL/DB setup. Awesome week everyone!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

M.Adhir said:


> Prepping for the (crappy) week ahead
> Hopefully some happy vaping keeps me going, keeps me sane
> 
> View attachment 208930



Now that is an epic line-up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Some 18mg Tobacco action in the Expro today. Still sitting on top of it's Step-GT (It's real GT is on it's way )

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Angelskeeper



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Angelskeeper said:


> View attachment 208950


Nice Matchy Matchy going on there!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Angelskeeper

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Nice Matchy Matchy going on there!


 Yip! Finally got my hands on another dead squirrel... ooops... dead rabbit

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## KobusMTL

Profile RDTA with Clapton Mesh and some home made zoo cookies. 
This thing is a beast

Reactions: Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

@DarthBranMuffin 
@Resistance

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 208994
> 
> 
> @DarthBranMuffin
> @Resistance

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 208999


Almost

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Nailedit77

This MTL pod is AWESOME!!! running a 2mm Alien in the rba

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Resistance

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 208994
> 
> 
> @DarthBranMuffin
> @Resistance


Looks.bliksems.awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 208994
> 
> 
> @DarthBranMuffin
> @Resistance


A stainless driptip would tip it over the edge.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 208868


I think you also need a stainless driptip on there boet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Resistance said:


> Looks.bliksems.awesome!


Thanks dude. Flavour for days as well

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum Aerodynamic, Dvarw DL and Choo!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO

KobusMTL said:


> View attachment 208992
> 
> Profile RDTA with Clapton Mesh and some home made zoo cookies.
> This thing is a beast


Ye Ye !! another Zoo Cookie fan

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Up in the air again - showcasing empty units in Downtown JHB

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Phantom Dvarw DL Combo!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Thanks @X-Calibre786, got my setup today with all the goodies and spares!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## KZOR

Paranormal paired with the new Aromamizer Supreme V3 RDTA in RDA mode.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Nailedit77



Reactions: Winner 14


----------



## AKS

Sickboy77 said:


> View attachment 209160


Matched to the max! Nice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Had a quick outing to a potential new blasting site. Expro on the Argus GT with some Good Boy MTL and an on-the-go cuppa Joe!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## vicTor

I have mechanical squonkers in my hand

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 15


----------



## Mzr

Still loving this mod 510 pin take a bit of getting used to for adjustment, but I the power whoohoo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Carlos Creation Extreme X 26650 with FreeMax M Pro 2 Sub Ohm Tank! Firing at 50 watts! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Rob Fisher

FreeMax Fire Luke 3 with Lemon Tree inside firing at 40 watts!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## ARYANTO

My ''one day a week'' work kit today , talks about retrenchment - I made sure my name was first on the list . Gxtvol for this work -no work - work set up.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

On the gravel road, Home stretch! Time to partake and banish this gloomy weather we have today!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## CashKat88

Since I barely have time to leave my desk from the time I get here in the morning till the time I leave, no time for vape breaks, she keeps me company and makes sure I get my nicotine at my desk, Expromizer V3 Fire ….. I have an V4 waiting for me, hopefully I get a chance to fetch it tomorrow, definitely going to put them head to head to see the main differences from these 2 awesome MTL beasts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Cornelius

Blimey it is good! 
Too lazy to wick anything now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Carlos Creation Extreme X 26650 with FreeMax M Pro 2 Sub Ohm Tank! Firing at 50 watts! Bazinga!
> View attachment 209293





Rob Fisher said:


> FreeMax Fire Luke 3 with Lemon Tree inside firing at 40 watts!
> View attachment 209294



Nice matchy mods.
What do you think of the tanks thus far?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Humpday OCD check
What kind of Psycho ‍‍‍does this

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 4


----------



## JurgensSt

M.Adhir said:


> Humpday OCD check
> What kind of Psycho ‍‍‍does this
> 
> View attachment 209314


That drip tip..... Fix it asap

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 10


----------



## MRHarris1

Fresh Coil, Cotton and Juice. Ready to Rock and Roll.






Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rein95

One amazing setup I usually run the noisy with a blotto

Reactions: Winner 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Rein95 said:


> One amazing setup I usually run the noisy with a blotto


Awesome wrap on the Noisy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rein95

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Awesome wrap on the Noisy!


No wrap on the noisy its engraved my man but thanks allot

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rein95

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Awesome wrap on the Noisy!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

That is awesome bud!!!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rein95

T


Dela Rey Steyn said:


> That is awesome bud!!!


Thanks quite happy how it came out it was in a very bad condition then I sent the mod to Ludwig and he refurbished the mod and did the engraving i have to say he did a good job

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Resistance said:


> Nice matchy mods.
> What do you think of the tanks thus far?



@Resistance so far I'm impressed... the coils are massive and require a lot more power than I'm used to but the flavour is pretty damn good for commercial coils.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> @Resistance so far I'm impressed... the coils are massive and require a lot more power than I'm used to but the flavour is pretty damn good for commercial coils.


Mind I say the coils lasts a long time unless like me you accidentally scorch the coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 14 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Siren 2 22mm paired with th warwolf with some Guava yummy juice by Emissary Elixirs

Reactions: Winner 14


----------



## Ridha Khan

Today im running the Reload X RDA on top of the SX mini SL class with some Nookie Monsta wetting the wicks on this gloomy thursday in Gauteng

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## NecroticAngel



Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Dani 21700 is being used more and more these days, especially when going out and about... the 21700 battery provides awesome battery life!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Nailedit77



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Faheem777

Really enjoying this setup. Properly impressed with the Yihi chip.

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 11 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## JB1987



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Timwis

And for later a drop of South African Red!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## Grand Guru

Mulan MTL RDTA paired with the Argus with some Question Mark fruity flavour

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> Mulan MTL RDTA paired with the Argus with some Question Mark fruity flavour
> View attachment 209427



Man that combo looks good!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheSubieVaper

getting some work done on this cold gloomy day in Gauteng

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## RiccoS

This is me today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## CashKat88

Grand Guru said:


> Mulan MTL RDTA paired with the Argus with some Question Mark fruity flavour
> View attachment 209427


Love the look of this mod, my first proper dual batt mod was a black OG Drag so I was huge fan of VooPoo, this mod seems to be super popular, How is it?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru

BSKR V2 on the Kroma R in a matchy matchy situation with a badass tall drip tip that I love and some firest berries yummy yummy juice. An awesome start to the weekend!

Reactions: Winner 11 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> BSKR V2 on the Kroma R in a matchy matchy situation with a badass tall drip tip that I love and some firest berries yummy yummy juice. An awesome start to the weekend!
> View attachment 209472


Nice setup man!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy

Thanks to @JurgensSt for my new mod, the service is amazing when you order online last night and receive before you get home the next day. Bogan would be proud and rocking some Frosteez in the Blotto on this wet day in Jozi. Will definitely recommend @InkdVapor and @JurgensSt great service. Keep up the good work

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

CashKat88 said:


> Love the look of this mod, my first proper dual batt mod was a black OG Drag so I was huge fan of VooPoo, this mod seems to be super popular, How is it?


Very small and light weight for a dual 18650 and the chip is quite amazing. I don't think the mod stands the test of time though.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## CashKat88

Grand Guru said:


> Very small and light weight for a dual 18650 and the chip is quite amazing. I don't think the mod stands the test of time though.



Not like the OG drag I guess, Hmm maybe I'll still get one for my Expro I'm getting tomorrow, pretty good looking and the batteries should last like a week and a half running an MTL atty at 19w-20w 



Grand Guru said:


> BSKR V2 on the Kroma R in a matchy matchy situation with a badass tall drip tip that I love and some firest berries yummy yummy juice. An awesome start to the weekend!
> View attachment 209472



Woah, That thing is wicked to perfection, look at all those tiny little bubbles

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nick_Naidoo

Thanks @JurgensSt from inkd Vapor for the hook up! Loving this setup.









Sent from my HYPE_X using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 16


----------



## Cornelius

Just superb!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Jacques3Fox

My Friday night delight!! Everyone must have a good evening..!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Cornelius said:


> Just superb!
> 
> View attachment 209489


The brother with also a nice lemon and lime juice but nicotine free!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blimey in the FreeMax M Pro 2 at 60 watts Baby! @KZOR Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## KZOR

And the comparison testing has commenced.

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Timwis

KZOR said:


> And the comparison testing has commenced.
> View attachment 209498


Seems a contradiction being a Steam Crave RTA but i also keep mine in stumpy mode!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis

Rob Fisher said:


> Blimey in the FreeMax M Pro 2 at 60 watts Baby! @KZOR Bazinga!
> View attachment 209497


Freemax Coils Rock!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

KZOR said:


> And the comparison testing has commenced.
> View attachment 209498


I know which one will win smoothest airflow....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> The brother with also a nice lemon and lime juice but nicotine free!
> View attachment 209496


Big Mouth E-liquid is an American e-liquid manufacturer who at their conception decided they would aim sales to the European Market rather than the saturated American market so also decided it would make sense to actually make it in Europe so manufacture out of Lithuania!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

A very good morning!

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## THE REAPER

Grand Guru said:


> A very good morning!
> View attachment 209533


I dont have a classy picture like this looks like a add there are people out there who take hours to get a shot like this looks great @Grand Guru 
My setup for the day and cold weather and wet. Some mtl and alot of love with the Expro.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Steve Claassen

KZOR said:


> And the comparison testing has commenced.
> View attachment 209498



do let us know the verdict @KZOR

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Beautiful weather in Bloem today!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## dash09

Keeping it compact over the weekend. For a dual battery the smok is really tiny, wattage only but that's all I need





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis

Got to go out for some food and it's absolutely hammering it down so out comes the Solo!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Adam.R

Black 'n gold with nasty kush man mango grape. This mango never gets old.





Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## ARYANTO

D/B and Q/P , With @ivc_mixer 's Turkish delight

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Mzr

Happy Stackerday hope all you guys had an awesome day

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru

My night shift companion!

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## NecroticAngel

Been missing my ADV  yum yum it's been a while

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Christos

THE REAPER said:


> I dont have a classy picture like this looks like a add there are people out there who take hours to get a shot like this looks great @Grand Guru
> My setup for the day and cold weather and wet. Some mtl and alot of love with the Expro.
> View attachment 209535
> View attachment 209536


Why does the squonk bottle have juice in it?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## THE REAPER

Christos said:


> Why does the squonk bottle have juice in it?


No im not going crazy it has some zoo biscuit inside and i change over every now and then lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Adam.R

Reload on top of the faithful krieky 






Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## ARYANTO

Fun to run around with a 6 ml Grif , much more time to next refill

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Some Apple and lime juice in the tiny matchy matchy Dotmod MTL/V80.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance

THE REAPER said:


> No im not going crazy it has some zoo biscuit inside and i change over every now and then lol.
> View attachment 209672


That's how we roll!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Need I say more...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## ePiPhAnY



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

DDP Evo on the Stratum V4!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

All prep'd for the week





Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 18


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## UVESHAN



Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Nom





Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru

Bling bling mode!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Some restricted DL action on the Destiny RTA today.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## BioHAZarD

Turtle on the move

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Spoiled myself a bit today

So far impressed. Very smooth vape

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## Nailedit77



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Angelskeeper

Just another day at the office...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Angelskeeper said:


> Just another day at the office...
> View attachment 209821


Snap!!!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Christos

Angelskeeper said:


> Just another day at the office...
> View attachment 209821


I see your manager in the back with a pitchfork...

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## AKS

Kree on Argus. Liking this tank more&more.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Mzr

AKS said:


> Kree on Argus. Liking this tank more&more


That is one beautiful Argus @AKS

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

My toys for the next few days.
Hcigar VT75D with the Tripod RTA
Hcigar Warwolf with the Pioneer RTA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12 | Funny 1


----------



## Adam.R

Nixon s on the reload squonk.





Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## AKS

KZOR said:


> My toys for the next few days.
> Hcigar VT75D with the Tripod RTA
> Hcigar Warwolf with the Pioneer RTA
> View attachment 209829


Insanely beautiful.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER

KZOR said:


> My toys for the next few days.
> Hcigar VT75D with the Tripod RTA
> Hcigar Warwolf with the Pioneer RTA
> View attachment 209829


Is there any local shops selling the Hcigar Warwolf i love the look of this mod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR

THE REAPER said:


> Is there any local shops selling the Hcigar Warwolf



Not new that i know of ..... either from a Chinese company or you will have to wait for a second hand one in the classifieds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## THE REAPER

KZOR said:


> Not new that i know of ..... either from a Chinese company or you will have to wait for a second hand one in the classifieds.


Thank you very much @KZOR guess i will have to be patient lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Morning coffee in the Gata

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## ePiPhAnY

I reckon the Zeus looks pretty smart on the Odin.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Taifun GX operational with new rods and a new top cap!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Stranger

THE REAPER said:


> Is there any local shops selling the Hcigar Warwolf i love the look of this mod.



Next GB, I also want one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Monarch RTA is operational on the IF Mods Mod! Great flavour! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Paul33

Still want a stainless one but I forgot how awesome this RDA really is.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Nailedit77

Hump day

Reactions: Winner 14


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Sickboy77 said:


> Hump day
> View attachment 210008


Do you like the colour 'Red' by any chance?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## NOOB

Sickboy77 said:


> Hump day
> View attachment 210008



Something tells me you really like black and red... Good colour combo and nice setups there!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 14


----------



## ARYANTO

Could it have been anything else

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## CashKat88

ARYANTO said:


> Could it have been anything else
> View attachment 210016


For a second it looked like a cold beer with a frothy head sitting next to mod until I scrolled down and saw the label  Nice pic

Reactions: Funny 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

CashKat88 said:


> For a second it looked like a cold beer with a frothy head sitting next to mod until I scrolled down and saw the label  Nice pic


That's @ivc_mixer 's Marlboro menthol , love his juices and he build a special Turkish delight for me , cool guy !

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

Durban showing off today

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> Durban showing off today
> 
> View attachment 210018
> View attachment 210019


That helicopter sounds a bit "Noisy"....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> That helicopter sounds a bit "Noisy"....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Old and battleworn VS new and shiny!
I've gone through quite a few mods over the years. But I've not been one day without my trusty Ta-Vader since I got it originally in black and then haphazardly and in a rush customized it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## CashKat88

ARYANTO said:


> That's @ivc_mixer 's Marlboro menthol , love his juices and he build a special Turkish delight for me , cool guy !


Wow sounds like a nice mix, in MTL form that will be a winner for me

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## KarlDP



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## ARYANTO

CashKat88 said:


> Wow sounds like a nice mix, in MTL form that will be a winner for me


He can mix to your liking and everything is made the day you place your order so ,send him a pm , he's a real cool dude

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS

Picked up Ohm1 Gold Flake yesterday,loving it in the Destiny.(Big thanks to VapeKing Cape Town for the exceptional service)

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy

Thanks to @Scouse45 for hooking me up. This Berserker V2 and Odin setup actually doesn’t look too bad

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 15


----------



## CashKat88

AKS said:


> View attachment 210035
> 
> 
> Picked up Ohm1 Gold Flake yesterday,loving it in the Destiny.(Big thanks to VapeKing Cape Town for the exceptional service)


Did you strip all the paint off your DB, Looks amazing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS

Mujahid Padayachy said:


> Thanks to @Scouse45 for hooking me up. This Berserker V2 and Odin setup actually doesn’t look too bad
> 
> View attachment 210036


Looks amazing I reckon!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## AKS

CashKat88 said:


> Did you strip all the paint off your DB, Looks amazing


Ja,it was black,but pretty beaten up and chipped,so stripped it down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## CashKat88

AKS said:


> Ja,it was black,but pretty beaten up and chipped,so stripped it down.


I have the inferno but I think yours looks much better, was it a mission to do? I would love to strip mine and then get it nice and polished up with a dremmel

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## AKS

CashKat88 said:


> I have the inferno but I think yours looks much better, was it a mission to do? I would love to strip mine and then get it nice and polished up with a dremmel


Will message you,don’t wanna turn this thread into a bore...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Valyrian mod with the Expro V4.... will have to change the batteries when I change the wick....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Valyrian mod with the Expro V4.... will have to change the batteries when I change the wick....
> View attachment 210070


Nice looking setup. I like shiny!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Angelskeeper

Not as fancy or glamorous, but still one of my favourite rda's.....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Angelskeeper said:


> Not as fancy or glamorous, but still one of my favourite rda's.....
> View attachment 210087


What tank is that? Looks interesting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Angelskeeper

Its not a tank, its an rda.
https://www.theserialvapist.com/product/illustrious-24-rda-by-optimum-mods-philippines/#main

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Reload MTL paired with the Warwolf with some Mango and mixed berries by Vapology...

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Resistance

AKS said:


> View attachment 210035
> 
> 
> Picked up Ohm1 Gold Flake yesterday,loving it in the Destiny.(Big thanks to VapeKing Cape Town for the exceptional service)


That slightly tarnished industrial looks on the mod looks awesome.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

A few white mods in the hand today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## AKS



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

Soulmate and Lyra with Pure Red!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Cornelius

Sexy setup this. Should have gotten 2 more of these Warwolf's. Awesome single battery device
Some Soho to start the day

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 11


----------



## THE REAPER

Cornelius said:


> Sexy setup this. Should have gotten 2 more of these Warwolf's. Awesome single battery device
> Some Soho to start the day
> View attachment 210125


STOP IT!!!!!! STOP IT!!!!!! STOP IT I LIKE IT. Great mod i want one hope some one will invite me on the next gb i wanna get one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Angelskeeper

For those of you who are too young to remember  ..... thats the Limitless XL rta!!
(Its like me, getting older but still a valued member of society!! )

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Funny 2


----------



## Nailedit77



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Ruwaid

AKS said:


> Will message you,don’t wanna turn this thread into a bore...


 @AKS Would you mind sharing with me as well bud?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

When you are a dash stressed after a 30-hour power outage and now handling electricians, ESCOM, Thumper Specialists and unhappy neighbours!

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 6


----------



## Timwis

AKS said:


> Will message you,don’t wanna turn this thread into a bore...


Keeping secrets, we were all waiting for the info lol. You are never a bore @AKS !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

Rob Fisher said:


> When you are a dash stressed after a 30-hour power outage and now handling electricians, ESCOM, Thumper Specialists and unhappy neighbours!
> View attachment 210195


How did you get hold of my last night empties?

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Jacques3Fox

FINALLY!!! I couldn’t wait any longer for it to arrive..!! What a beauty...

It is time to VAPE!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## ARYANTO

Manto and Blotto strolling in the garden.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Mzr

ARYANTO said:


> Manto and Blotto strolling in the garden.


 very beautiful flowers setup is being outshined by them

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS

Ruwaid said:


> @AKS Would you mind sharing with me as well bud?


Hello all,
So I sort of followed these steps I found online :
https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/...ous-squid-double-barrel-revamp-thread.179050/

The tricky part,which the guy in that forum did not do was strip the top part.

Mine was black so I had to,but the board,screen etc does not detach from the metal plate.
So had to strip the paint very carefully.
Masked the screen off and painted stripper on with small paintbrush.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## AKS

See above,I got a tiny drop of stripper on the screen and it etched immediately.

So have to be really careful. The main body (tubes) paint strips off very easily,leaving a sort of brushed steel look.

Then its just a matter if polishing. I wetsanded with very fine grit waterpaper,then dry polished.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adam.R

A granadilla lolly to make you jolly! 





Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## AKS




----------



## AKS

Lastly,sorry for posting above here,copying and pasting was driving me bonkers.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Adam.R said:


> A granadilla lolly to make you jolly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk


A leka coke lite, to make your body nice a tight! Aaaahahaha i miss you boet! And i miss the Cape!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TGMV

Enjoying the fountain after a long time. First visit and outing for the drag X

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Adam.R

Jengz said:


> A leka coke lite, to make your body nice a tight! Aaaahahaha i miss you boet! And i miss the Cape!


Hahaha..likewise boet! Hopefully see you soon again! 

Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Manto and Blotto strolling in the garden.
> View attachment 210212


Your orchids looks amazing. Your mod looks good too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 210229


What happened there?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> What happened there?


I'm playing with Gloop

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Happy Friday!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## THE REAPER

Asmodus and the Expro loving it battery power for days lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## Grand Guru

THE REAPER said:


> Asmodus and the Expro loving it battery power for days lol.
> View attachment 210258


Don’t forget to charge the batteries every few weeks

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## THE REAPER

Grand Guru said:


> Don’t forget to charge the batteries every few weeks


First have to get it out of my hand  any advice on how to remove mod from hand lol.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## KarlDP

Code RED on the milktart @ivc_mixer

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Cornelius

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 210277


That is stunning uncle. I was thinking the Silver/chrome one you have needs a Skyline on top of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Paul33

THE REAPER said:


> Asmodus and the Expro loving it battery power for days lol.
> View attachment 210258


One of the best mods ever made. I had one for YEARS before I have to a mate to quit smokes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33

No mod in pics but the harbour was epic today

Reactions: Winner 15


----------



## THE REAPER

Paul33 said:


> No mod in pics but the harbour was epic today
> 
> View attachment 210292
> View attachment 210293
> View attachment 210294
> View attachment 210295


The water looks great would do anything to cast my fishing rod in there. And yes you can feel its a decent mod solid will see how many years i get out of her.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> No mod in pics but the harbour was epic today
> 
> View attachment 210292
> View attachment 210293
> View attachment 210294
> View attachment 210295



you took your tug for a spin ?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

IF Mods with a Skyline on top!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## BioHAZarD

When you just could not be bothered. You go for lunch.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Nailedit77

Time to start the weekend

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Jengz

Because I'm not shmaaking my expro man

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Jengz said:


> View attachment 210318
> 
> Because I'm not shmaaking my expro man


Don't over complicate the Expro, simple roundwire build and you'll be shmaaking it stukkend!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Don't over complicate the Expro, simple roundwire build and you'll be shmaaking it stukkend!


My only concern is that i love a coil that crackles, and round wire never does the crackle and pop

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Jengz said:


> My only concern is that i love a coil that crackles, and round wire never does the crackle and pop


I’m using 2x28 claptoned with 38 and the pop is present when you pick up the device first thing in the morning.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor

Sub Monkey mech squonk

gonna be doing a refurb, stay tuned, thanks again @Phill

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy

Slowly building up my collection, damn you rabbit hole

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Mujahid Padayachy said:


> Slowly building up my collection, damn you rabbit hole
> View attachment 210341


Be careful it's a long way down. But that is a very good start.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## AKS

Reload on Argus,wearing its new jacket. Chilly in Cape Town tonight.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Phill

vicTor said:


> Sub Monkey mech squonk
> 
> gonna be doing a refurb, stay tuned, thanks again @Phill
> 
> View attachment 210340


Massive pleasure buddy

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Mzr

Had squonker bonkers day hope you all are having a super Friday

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Phill

Hadron + Glaz doing duty tonight

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## ARYANTO

Last night and today's setup -Manto and Zeus

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Morning pitstop and freshly wicked Tobhino delivers load if clouds and flavour!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Getting ready for the A[rise] so playing with my N[duro].

Reactions: Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Before SBS became a thing... the Side by Side Illusia Mech from Fakir Mods in Turkey!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Nothing beats the Blotto for some garden work

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## BioHAZarD

It creates its own market

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos

BioHAZarD said:


> It creates its own market
> 
> View attachment 210423


KYM! The real king of flavour.
Running in MTL mode with 9mg.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> KYM! The real king of flavour.
> Running in MTL mode with 9mg.
> View attachment 210424


Lmao.. 
That's such old tech... Throw it in the bin... 
Beautiful setup. Happy to see no hooked drip tip in sight.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

IF Mods with the really well priced Pioneer RTA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor

sisters Entheon, Hadeon and Citadel from house Psyclone

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 13


----------



## Spongebob

Phill said:


> Hadron + Glaz doing duty tonight
> View attachment 210359


You can beat an intruder with that mod

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Don't over complicate the Expro, simple roundwire build and you'll be shmaaking it stukkend!





Jengz said:


> My only concern is that i love a coil that crackles, and round wire never does the crackle and pop





Christos said:


> I’m using 2x28 claptoned with 38 and the pop is present when you pick up the device first thing in the morning.



You'll need to add Snapp. 24guage SS round wire and you'll get the snap, crackle and the pop.
Just add milk!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> Nothing beats the Blotto for some garden work
> View attachment 210418



amazing photo @ARYANTO

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Paul33 said:


> One of the best mods ever made. I had one for YEARS before I have to a mate to quit smokes.



I bought one of these for my fiancé for Valentine’s Day (strange valentines gift I know) about 5 years ago, and it was an absolute tank until the beginning of lockdown where it took a tumble that damaged the plastic bits that hold the batteries, I still regret not splurging a bit more and buying one or two more.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Setups for the week

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## AKS

Jengz said:


> View attachment 210452


Great pic!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS

Oops....thought emojiman had a camera in front of him.
Wasn’t shouting.Need spectacles

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

AKS said:


> Oops....thought emojiman had a camera in front of him.
> Wasn’t shouting.Need spectacles

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Jacques3Fox

Sunday dessert!! My trusty Swag II with Destiny RTA and some Majestic juice..

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Spongebob

Jacques3Fox said:


> View attachment 210475
> Sunday dessert!! My trusty Swag II with Destiny RTA and some Majestic juice..


How you finding the destiny was offered one but declined because reviews quoted lack of flavor 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scouse45

Haven’t put the ether down, other tanks are momentarily on sabbatical... KYM

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 15 | Funny 1


----------



## Jacques3Fox

Spongebob said:


> How you finding the destiny was offered one but declined because reviews quoted lack of flavor
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



I enjoy my Destiny. It gives me plenty of flavor. Similar to my Vaporesso NRG tank with the dual mesh coil. Now that i got my wicking sorted out she is a beauty!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Jacques3Fox

Christos said:


> View attachment 210495



I love the RTA you have there!!! One of the most high-end RTAs available!! Well done!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Lovely week everyone!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 15


----------



## Scouse45

Grand Guru said:


> Lovely week everyone!
> View attachment 210526


Oh my word that’s gorgeous

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## NOOB

KarlDP said:


> View attachment 210541



What are your thoughts on the RTA?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KarlDP

NOOB said:


> What are your thoughts on the RTA?



I enjoy it hey. Easy to build and wick as its single coil. Looks cool on the Argus GT. Flavour for me is on par with other Chinese RTA's. My Destiny RTA has been relegated to its box in the cupboard.. Only thing is the juice capacity. Re-filling often. But for me if the flavour is great i don't mind refilling often. Airflow is nice and smooth, but a bit noisy. But if you dial the airflow control you can minimize/remove the noise. I had no leaking as well. Where other people report they had some leaking so thats a plus. 

I just think its a little over priced to be honest.. should have been included in the Argus GT or Drag X package as an extra option at a reduced price. Not sold as a stand alone RTA..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Struggled my 'gat af' to get decent flavour from the Destiny with my go-to Taviro juice. Was about to pack it up for the classifieds when I found a bottle of Racc City's 'Done to death' and thought let me give it a go. OH MY HAT! Bang on flavour! So it's not perfect on the tobacco, but it's on like Donkey Kong with desserty profiles. The Destiny will stay in rotation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 7 | Informative 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## KZOR

Felt like i was neglecting my black Tauren Beest. 
Got a gold tip that i had to Dremel down for a snug fit and Bob's your uncle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Angelskeeper

Round 1!
Cape Town is showing off with her weather again...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## JB1987

This Blimey from @KZOR is fantastic! I was a bit sceptical as citrus is not really my flavour profile, but damn, I had to pour a G&T on this blue Monday to compliment this juice.

Reactions: Winner 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Phill

Armor mech v2 + Engine


with custom sleeve.
Thank you for the awesome work @SarelD

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 16


----------



## Grand Guru

Phill said:


> Armor mech v2 + Engine
> View attachment 210610
> View attachment 210611
> with custom sleeve.
> Thank you for the awesome work @SarelD


That’s a one good looking setup. Enjoy it!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Phill

Grand Guru said:


> That’s a one good looking setup. Enjoy it!


Thanks very much

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

Some Juice testing! Oooooh summer vaping this year is gonna be great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO

KarlDP said:


> View attachment 210541


Looking good , can see you get testers from my supplier too

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Bskr2 paired with the Kroma R with some Mango Berries juice by Vapology.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## Silver

Reo Silver and the Rose MTL

The RM2 and the Rose are my two tobacco MTL kings!

No fuss just rock solid deep dense flavour and strong throat hit

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 14


----------



## Nailedit77



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos

KZOR said:


> Felt like i was neglecting my black Tauren Beest.
> Got a gold tip that i had to Dremel down for a snug fit and Bob's your uncle.
> 
> View attachment 210604


*Rob's your uncle. @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos

Phill said:


> Armor mech v2 + Engine
> View attachment 210610
> View attachment 210611
> with custom sleeve.
> Thank you for the awesome work @SarelD


Wow! Amazing craftmanship!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Bit the bullet and made it happen

Reactions: Winner 19


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Sickboy77 said:


> Bit the bullet and made it happen
> View attachment 210675


Stunner!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS

Sickboy77 said:


> Bit the bullet and made it happen
> View attachment 210675


The Business.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adam.R

Sickboy77 said:


> Bit the bullet and made it happen
> View attachment 210675


Lovely bud.  Congrats! 

Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Nailedit77



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 15


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Sickboy77 said:


> View attachment 210768



This looks even better than the murdered-out setup!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Dvarw MTL and college.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pioneer Extention operational along with the new top cap! On top of an IF Mods!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Mzr

Rocking my Molly today squonk lyfe

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## BioHAZarD

The blade cap really does something for the Pioneer

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

BioHAZarD said:


> The blade cap really does something for the Pioneer
> 
> View attachment 210784



Makes it look like a Bskr v2 that went to Private school.....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## BioHAZarD

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Makes it look like a Bskr v2 that went to Private school.....


yeah dude ... i should probably sell the Pioneer now before the market police wets its pants

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## myBru

Smok D-Barrel, Rebirth RDA (thanks Mike), Cthulhu Squonk Genius, and my own creation Apple Pie... Yummy!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

BioHAZarD said:


> The blade cap really does something for the Pioneer
> 
> View attachment 210784


It definitely looks sexier with this cap. You just need a matching drip tip!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fishing Vape Gear ready for a day on the water tomorrow! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## BioHAZarD

Grand Guru said:


> It definitely looks sexier with this cap. You just need a matching drip tip!


Working on it... not quite there yet lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

BioHAZarD said:


> Working on it... not quite there yet lol
> 
> View attachment 210812


Damn close!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Damn close!


gonna bother my OCD something fierce

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## eugene10111

Evening Every one,

So being new to the lifestyle and having a heap of bad luck, I had the pleasure to be assisted by a very well versed person, darthbranmuffin, who assisted me with a RDA tank and an instruction video.

I can now say that i understand and appreciate Vaping on a completely different level.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Adam.R

The main squeeze tonight ::






Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance

@DarthBranMuffin rocks!!!
Congrats @eugene10111 , happy for you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Just a pleasure @eugene10111!!!! Hope you enjoy it for some time to come!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

nice one @eugene10111

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

eugene10111 said:


> Evening Every one,
> 
> So being new to the lifestyle and having a heap of bad luck, I had the pleasure to be assisted by a very well versed person, darthbranmuffin, who assisted me with a RDA tank and an instruction video.
> 
> I can now say that i understand and appreciate Vaping on a completely different level.



Awesome sauce @eugene10111! Congrats bud. @DarthBranMuffin you legend!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Trinity in the Intake/Coldsteel pair. I'm loving this juice!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## NecroticAngel

Yeah I was like where are the 4000 other pages am I missing something

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

vicTor said:


> hmmm, seems there's two "what's in your hand right now" threads ?



Jip, maybe [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] can just add this one into the existing one?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## THE REAPER

One has a ? And this one does not lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Such an amazing vape!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Jengz said:


> View attachment 210852
> 
> Such an amazing vape!


How does the Tiger's blood taste?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

I think it's a glitch on the website. I'm quite sure I posted on the correct usual thread!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz

Grand Guru said:


> How does the Tiger's blood taste?


Amazing! It's such a well balanced vape. Leka strawberry on the inhale with watermelon being a slight under tone and a prominent coconut on the exhale with lingering notes of watermelon and subtle strawberry. Then the ice factor makes this juice phenomenal! It's exactly like the tigers blood snowcone from when i was a kid!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

Fully extended works like a charm

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Phill

Some fishing at the lake today

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## BioHAZarD

Love it

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## BioHAZarD

Phill said:


> Some fishing at the lake today
> View attachment 210861


i don't see any fish

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Some Red Pill in the Mulan m/Argus setup.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Red and a Bass!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## Phill

Nice looking bass @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85

Anyone call for a Steam Crave in Colossus mode?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

CJB85 said:


> Anyone call for a Steam Crave in Colossus mode?
> View attachment 210871



@NecroticAngel

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85

CJB85 said:


> Anyone call for a Steam Crave in Colossus mode?
> View attachment 210871


I need to check the capacity on this, I know the bubble glass holds 18ml without the metal extension on top.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Squonk life

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## ARYANTO

The set up for my ''one day a week work'' yesterday...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

Skyline/Mirage with some chilled passion fruit by ADV.

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Marcelle Brand

Have a good weekend everyone!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 16


----------



## ePiPhAnY

Sickboy77 said:


> View attachment 210768


Excuse my ignorance but is that the Reload on the Centaurus ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru

ePiPhAnY said:


> Excuse my ignorance but is that the Reload on the Centaurus ?


It is, with a bubble glass.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ePiPhAnY

Grand Guru said:


> It is, with a bubble glass.



Thanks. Have had them on my shopping list but then @Timwis posted about the Dovpo Top Gear that's coming. Decisions

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77

ePiPhAnY said:


> Thanks. Have had them on my shopping list but then @Timwis posted about the Dovpo Top Gear that's coming. Decisions


Centaurus IS AWESOME!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

I 


ePiPhAnY said:


> Thanks. Have had them on my shopping list but then @Timwis posted about the Dovpo Top Gear that's coming. Decisions


saw the Top Gear selling for around 170USD. Dovpo is pushing it too much...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## ePiPhAnY

@Sickboy77 this one needs a new sibling.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

Straight out of the box!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## THE REAPER

Another reason why vaping is awesome if the tank is low you dont need to just drop it on the floor like in the back ground, no you just fill it up and keep on vaping lol

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Arzy

New toys!

Reactions: Winner 15


----------



## Nailedit77

Cheers to the weekend

Reactions: Winner 11 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

And another CHEERS! 
Sundowners

Reactions: Winner 13 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

A slow walk around my suburb and the White Dani 21700 went with!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 211004


Gorgeous!

Reactions: Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## Nailedit77

Morning everyone

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru

Christos said:


> View attachment 211016


Try the other drip tip to give it a sharper look

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Spiced Coffee by ADV in the Gata with my morning Vanilla Cappuccino. The vape is more delicious than the actual coffee

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## ARYANTO

The three Blotto's freshly re coiled and wicked - ready for the weekend

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## CJB85

Grand Guru said:


> Spiced Coffee by ADV in the Gata with my morning Vanilla Cappuccino. The vape is more delicious than the actual coffee
> View attachment 211022


Im still peeved about missing out on that Gata!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Nailedit77

Braai time

Reactions: Winner 9 | Creative 1


----------



## TheSubieVaper

Pool day with @Power puffz

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

What a lovely pair rounded off by some fake flowers and a brannas.

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Timwis

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 211004


15W, 3 fresh batteries, in for the long haul, very nice!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis

KZOR said:


> What a lovely pair rounded off by some fake flowers and a brannas.
> 
> View attachment 211034


My Silver Odin Mini is amongst my favourite devices and it's looking great there mate! Not that that's mine, it's yours of course but you know what i mean!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Adam.R

Finally got what I was hunting for, entheon with clear bell cap. Thanks @Willi






Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## ARYANTO

I see your Windhoek , Stella and Klippies and raise you one

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Christos

ARYANTO said:


> I see your Windhoek , Stella and Klippies and raise you one
> View attachment 211038


I’ll add a gin to the mix.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## THE REAPER

Christos said:


> I’ll add a gin to the mix.
> 
> View attachment 211040


This does not count no mod lol.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adam.R

KZOR said:


> See you as well and raise you a Beest and a leatherman.
> View attachment 211039


@KZOR I see the beest still remains a top drawer atty... After years..

Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

@KZOR , must say your Blimey is divine , been puffing away the whole day on it ,really a winner !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

The stakes are high tonight, but I'll raise you an OL16 on a Reo, with a rich 18mg Tobacco and an Islay Single Malt, with a fire in the background for dramatic effect of course...

Reactions: Winner 21


----------



## Christos

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> The stakes are high tonight, but I'll raise you an OL16 on a Reo, with a rich 18mg Tobacco and an Islay Single Malt, with a fire in the background for dramatic effect of course...
> View attachment 211047


Nothing raises the stakes like the timeless faithfuls!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## vicTor

*Danger - Gevaar - Ingozi*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## Paul33

Photo bombed by my owners devil dog

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 11


----------



## Rob Fisher

Aerodynamic being guarded by a Jawa and an Ewok!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## ARYANTO

Out and about at Aloe Tree Lifestyle Estate, showing units , next to the ''Silver Ball'' water tower in South Hills ,JHB

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

Some refeshing watermelon MTL vape on a very hot day in Bloem

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Spongebob

ARYANTO said:


> Out and about at Aloe Tree Lifestyle Estate, showing units , next to the ''Silver Ball'' water tower in South Hills ,JHB
> View attachment 211103
> View attachment 211104


I grew up in the area 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Aerodynamic being guarded by a Jawa and an Ewok!
> View attachment 211083


I've been watching the original star wars trilogy with my son this weekend. He's 10 and starting to love them!

Reactions: Winner 15


----------



## Rob Fisher

Aerodynamic went with for a 5km walk around the suburb today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Christos

ARYANTO said:


> Out and about at Aloe Tree Lifestyle Estate, showing units , next to the ''Silver Ball'' water tower in South Hills ,JHB
> View attachment 211103
> View attachment 211104


I grew up in this region. I still drive past the silver ball

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## AKS

Footoon Aquamaster on Argus. Not often mentioned,but really nice tank this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> The stakes are high tonight, but I'll raise you an OL16 on a Reo, with a rich 18mg Tobacco and an Islay Single Malt, with a fire in the background for dramatic effect of course...
> View attachment 211047



Fire added 100 points.
You win!!!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Ruwaid

KZOR said:


> What a lovely pair rounded off by some fake flowers and a brannas.
> 
> View attachment 211034


 @KZOR what rta is that?


----------



## KZOR

Ruwaid said:


> what rta is that?



Ares V2 24mm MTL ....... did a review on it but i guess you are not a sub.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

KZOR said:


> Ares V2 24mm MTL ....... did a review on it but i guess you are not a sub.


Just finished watching the review now, looks very interesting. Have you tried the Vandy Vape Berserker v2 yet @KZOR ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Have you tried the Vandy Vape Berserker v2 yet



Unfortunately not but i will be super surprised if it levels with the Pioneer and Ares V2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

MTL attack today!
Expro, MD, Authentic OL16 and a Clone OL16.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Grand Guru

Matchy matchy Siren 2 / Tesla Punk setup with some yummy Persian Cake by ADV.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

DotAIO with DotShell!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## THE REAPER

This juice (Custard Sugar Cookie from @ivc_mixer ) is great inside the Expro on top of the Asmodus.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> Matchy matchy Siren 2 / Tesla Punk setup with some yummy Persian Cake by ADV.
> View attachment 211179


Your picture taking mechanism takes really nice photos.
Your mods and tank Combos are also first class.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

THE REAPER said:


> This juice (Custard Sugar Cookie from @ivc_mixer ) is great inside the Expro on top of the Asmodus.
> View attachment 211189


Still think that is a killer setup! I must try these @ivc_mixer juices...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Resistance said:


> View attachment 211203


Kriek-kriek....

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Still think that is a killer setup! I must try these @ivc_mixer juices...


What do you mean you think. It is a killer setup i love it 2days on the batteries and it fits in with the expro perfectly. And it suits my hand perfect no complaints on this setup. And if you wanna try a juice try the Custard Sugar Cookie i love it in the expro and it only gets better with time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## THE REAPER

BioHAZarD said:


> View attachment 211207


Oo la la she is pretty.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

THE REAPER said:


> Oo la la she is pretty.


I need to take her out more often

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## THE REAPER

BioHAZarD said:


> I need to take her out more often


Just hold her tight and give her lots of love or someone might steal her from you lol.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## BioHAZarD

THE REAPER said:


> Just hold her tight and give her lots of love or someone might steal her from you lol.


Unlikely. I don't know my market remember

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## AKS

Hard to play the matchy-matchy game with hardly any black atties.

The struggle is real.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Jengz

Finally! Been wanting to do my own head to head with the Petri 24mm rta and the OG reload... MASSIVE shoutout to @Devon Strydom for the hookup!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Devon Strydom

Jengz said:


> View attachment 211224
> 
> Finally! Been wanting to do my own head to head with the Petri 24mm rta and the OG reload... MASSIVE shoutout to @Devon Strydom for the hookup!



You’re very welcome sir

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## AKS

Jengz said:


> View attachment 211224
> 
> Finally! Been wanting to do my own head to head with the Petri 24mm rta and the OG reload... MASSIVE shoutout to @Devon Strydom for the hookup!


Looking forward to your verdict....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## AKS



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Jengz

AKS said:


> Looking forward to your verdict....


Will do, but it's gonna kill my love for my omni shado i can see already!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## AKS

Jengz said:


> Will do, but it's gonna kill my love for my omni shado i can see already!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Happy place! Expro V4 & Bskr V2 sitting pretty on Argus GT's

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 19


----------



## Grand Guru

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Happy place! Expro V4 & Bskr V2 sitting pretty on Argus GT's
> View attachment 211250


The Argus GT should definitely be in the Top 3 releases of 2020

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Slick

@Dela Rey Steyn @Grand Guru how often do you rewick these MTL atties? I'm not a MTL guy but I really want 1 after the above 2 posts

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Slick said:


> @Dela Rey Steyn @Grand Guru how often do you rewick these MTL atties? I'm not a MTL guy but I really want 1 after the above 2 posts



It depends on the juice for me, but I rewick about every second/third day, but that is just me being pedantic as a general rule  I do it with all my atties MTL & DL. I actually like rewicking at night before bed, helps to relax and wind down. Longest I've gone was with Panama Nic salts from @Rooigevaar, can go a week+ easily, super coil and wick friendly juice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Slick said:


> @Dela Rey Steyn @Grand Guru how often do you rewick these MTL atties? I'm not a MTL guy but I really want 1 after the above 2 posts


It depends on the juice like @Dela Rey Steyn said. With sweet ones I have to rewick after 2 to 3 days. I’m currently using Red Pill in the Mulan for about a week and the coil and wick are still going strong!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

Slick said:


> @Dela Rey Steyn @Grand Guru how often do you rewick these MTL atties? I'm not a MTL guy but I really want 1 after the above 2 posts


For tobacco it's almost daily and sweeter juices every 2 days

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

AKS said:


> View attachment 211223
> 
> 
> Hard to play the matchy-matchy game with hardly any black atties.
> 
> The struggle is real.


Look good. Black n white all-round.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## KB_314

My 2014 MTL setup - still going strong!

Reactions: Winner 19


----------



## BioHAZarD

KB_314 said:


> My 2014 MTL setup - still going strong!
> View attachment 211284


Just can't beat a REO

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Beautiful morning!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Destiny on the Argus GT with a slice of Gran's finest Milktart! Absolutely love this juice from @BumbleBee, perfect for this chilly overcast morning!

Reactions: Winner 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Grand Guru said:


> Beautiful morning!
> View attachment 211308



Awesome picture @Grand Guru! What camera are you using? The picture is so sharp and crisp and clean! Love it!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OneGin DNA75C with Dvarw DL coated in PTA!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 15


----------



## Jengz

That new new from @Vape Republic dropping soon! Ah this juice is superb! Perfectly balanced! Can't wait for my mtl sample to arrive! Winner winner!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Rob Fisher said:


> Awesome picture @Grand Guru! What camera are you using? The picture is so sharp and crisp and clean! Love it!


I'm using my Galaxy S10 camera.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## BioHAZarD

Really enjoying tobacco flavors in this rda

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Paul33

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Destiny on the Argus GT with a slice of Gran's finest Milktart! Absolutely love this juice from @BumbleBee, perfect for this chilly overcast morning!
> View attachment 211310


I need an Argus...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Loving it more and more every day!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru

Received in the vapemail yesterday courtesy of @Faiyaz Cheulkar, the Peacemaker 25mm is a breeze to coil and wick and I'm truly impressed with its performance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> Received in the vapemail yesterday courtesy of @Faiyaz Cheulkar, the Peacemaker 25mm is a breeze to coil and wick and I'm truly impressed with its performance.
> View attachment 211356


Dam but I wanted that one. 

Remember me when you're over it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## AKS

Grand Guru said:


> Received in the vapemail yesterday courtesy of @Faiyaz Cheulkar, the Peacemaker 25mm is a breeze to coil and wick and I'm truly impressed with its performance.
> View attachment 211356


That setup looks fantastic.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## KZOR

It is about time that i gave this iconic pair some love.
Now that i enjoy to MTL as well this is a match made in heaven.
Reo P67 with the OL16.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 15


----------



## KB_314

KZOR said:


> It is about time that i gave this iconic pair some love.
> Now that i enjoy to MTL as well this is a match made in heaven.
> Reo P67 with the OL16.
> View attachment 211403


@KZOR what build do you use for MTL on your OL16? One of my favourite atties but I've always struggled with single coil builds, so normally use it for partial DL with dual coils. Still using those small OL16 clapton coils that were flying around the forum a few years ago

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Really chilling tonight before my ''one day a week work'' tomorrow , Dvarw's out in force with their @Rob Fisher Siam tips.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## KZOR

KB_314 said:


> what build do you use for MTL on your OL16?


You welcome to come pick up one and test it if you in the Bellville area again.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

KZOR said:


> You welcome to come pick up one and test it if you in the Bellville area again.
> 
> View attachment 211405


Now those look interesting @KZOR

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Resistance

Yup, the glass broke. So I was basically dripping with an RTA today. A few drops at a time not to cause any mess.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Creative 6


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## Devon Strydom

KZOR said:


> You welcome to come pick up one and test it if you in the Bellville area again.
> 
> View attachment 211405



I need me some of these

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Aladdin matched with the Tesla Punk with some Red Pill bounty!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## AKS

Companions for today. Havana gold in Destiny,Smores in Reload.Yums.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

AKS said:


> View attachment 211427
> 
> Companions for today. Havana gold in Destiny,Smores in Reload.Yums.



Them shineys though... gotta love 'em shineys!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

need coffee this morning

Reactions: Winner 15


----------



## AKS

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Them shineys though... gotta love 'em shineys!!!!


Ja the shineys.....having daydreams about that Grus stainless+wood number.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Lushen

When you let your wife practice her hobby (called DotArt) on a mod and it turns out so good that you make it an EDC

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 18


----------



## Nailedit77

@Downtown Vapoury always hooks me up! great device, flavour for days!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## KarlDP

Sickboy77 said:


> @Downtown Vapoury always hooks me up! great device, flavour for days!!!
> View attachment 211451



Dammmitttt.. Was so looking forward to get a Thelema.. See they out of stock.. eish

enjoy it..

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77

KarlDP said:


> Dammmitttt.. Was so looking forward to get a Thelema.. See they out of stock.. eish
> 
> enjoy it..


Think I got the last one

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Mzr

Took out the rebel on top of the krieky clouds bro clouds  with some null white chocolate crunch

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Jengz

Mzr said:


> Took out the rebel on top of the krieky clouds bro clouds  with some null white chocolate crunch
> View attachment 211471


Hows this juice bud? I'm keen but unsure

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Timwis

Sickboy77 said:


> @Downtown Vapoury always hooks me up! great device, flavour for days!!!
> View attachment 211451


Ticked a lot of boxes for me but my first one allowed e-liquid inside when coils leaked which came out through the base, had a replacement but too early to tell if the problem has been solved, hope so because apart from that was very impressed first time around!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver

KB_314 said:


> My 2014 MTL setup - still going strong!
> View attachment 211284



oh my word @KB_314 !
That is awesome! The yellow well travelled Reo makes another appearance!

was Gambit the ‘nutty‘ profile in their initial range?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AKS

Mzr said:


> Took out the rebel on top of the krieky clouds bro clouds  with some null white chocolate crunch
> View attachment 211471


That leather sleeve is a thing of beauty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> Aladdin matched with the Tesla Punk with some Red Pill bounty!
> View attachment 211421


Love the shape of the top-cap on the Aladdin!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Mzr

Jengz said:


> Hows this juice bud? I'm keen but unsure


It's is really good @Jengz I was too unsure about the white chocolate part but I think he balanced it nicely along with the crunch cookie part of the profile. I say go for it man if you were in the Kaap I would send some your way to try I would get another bottle

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

Mzr said:


> It's is really good @Jengz I was too unsure about the white chocolate part but I think he balanced it nicely along with the crunch cookie part of the profile. I say go for it man if you were in the Kaap I would send some your way to try I would get another bottle


What a legend! Shukran brother, I'll be heading there in december to @Adam.R, we must maybe plan a meet

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mzr

Jengz said:


> What a legend! Shukran brother, I'll be heading there in december to @Adam.R, we must maybe plan a meet


Yes that would be great just hope this second wave does not happen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KB_314

Silver said:


> oh my word @KB_314 !
> That is awesome! The yellow well travelled Reo makes another appearance!
> 
> was Gambit the ‘nutty‘ profile in their initial range?


Hope you're well @Silver it's been ages! 
Gambit is one of their originals but it's the apple pie profile. The nutty one is Grandmaster (delicious). 
Tell me, do you ever vape Blackbird these days? I'm always looking out for it but haven't seen it in ages.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Adam.R

Safe to say my o frame can leave the house now.. All dressed up! 






Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Mzr

Adam.R said:


> Safe to say my o frame can leave the house now.. All dressed up!


Very nice there @Adam.R sleeve looks awesome just need a purple drip tip with that atty

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## adriaanh



Reactions: Winner 16


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 16


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Nailedit77

Cheers everyone, have a fantastic weekend

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

I just finished a one shot mixing session and enjoying a Mango and Strawberry on ice juice. Have a wonderful weekend everyone!

Reactions: Winner 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## Jengz

A superb juice! Ah i love it! Thanks @Adam.R this is legend stuff!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Adam.R

Jengz said:


> View attachment 211552
> 
> A superb juice! Ah i love it! Thanks @Adam.R this is legend stuff!


Glad you enjoying it my boet @Jengz !!! Lovely setup you running there!!!

Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy



Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Jengz

That new new from trigger happy vapes (Fruiti Jellies) and soon to launch from @Vape Republic 's Snowcone Range! Ah summer vaping at its best!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO

Dani and Dvarw on a garden stroll

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Grand Guru

View attachment 211587

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## BioHAZarD

Blast from the past

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## THE REAPER

BioHAZarD said:


> Blast from the past
> 
> View attachment 211600


Just a little bit closer. Lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## AKS

All squids & shados today.
Nutty crunch cookie & Taviro inside.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

as always, mechanical sqonker

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Refreshingly Tasty!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Devon Strydom

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Refreshingly Tasty!
> 
> View attachment 211622



Very lekka juice that....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Mmmmm...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

vicTor said:


> as always, mechanical sqonker
> 
> View attachment 211620


Now you make me want 'moerby' juice.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Mmmmm...
> View attachment 211627


Now you make me want cake

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mzr

I so agree with you @vicTor squonk all the way

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO

Another fine Sunday

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## KZOR

Reuleaux RX GEN3 Dual & Precisio MTL RTA

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

KB_314 said:


> Hope you're well @Silver it's been ages!
> Gambit is one of their originals but it's the apple pie profile. The nutty one is Grandmaster (delicious).
> Tell me, do you ever vape Blackbird these days? I'm always looking out for it but haven't seen it in ages.



ah yes, I made a mistake, grandmaster was the nutty one! My favourite of those was Bowdens Mate

as for Blackbird, yes I still vape it but I have only one bottle which I’m busy with - on severe rations - I dilute it into a base mix to make it last and I don’t chug through it - rather savour it. Blackbird not available easily. A few of us found it at a Japanese retailer about a year or so back and got some in. 

luckily I have found a local tobacco that hits the spot for me and that is Havana Nightz from Joos-e-liqz
Enjoy it a lot and am grateful it’s on local shores with a great mixologist, so I feel a lot happier ! You should give it a try if you haven’t already. 

sorry for late response but great to see you on the forum @KB_314

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

adriaanh said:


> View attachment 211521



that looks amazing @adriaanh !
What is it ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## adriaanh

Thanks @Silver 
Kroma-R Mod and Taifun Nautilus GT Mini Tank

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Stratum Submariner and Dvarw DL enjoying a spring day!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum Aerodynamic with Taifun GX!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Adam.R

What delight. A peanut butter, banana chocolate profile. Thanks to @Lieslb and happy Bday!






Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Ruan0.30

Finally got this little bugger...





Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Winner 14


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## KB_314

Kayfun, Five Pawns (such a treat), and Q-mini. Great vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> The Stratum Submariner and Dvarw DL enjoying a spring day!
> View attachment 211720


Really nice pic @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruan0.30

Not at work today... Spending the day at service for my vehicle.
Luckily i got this little guy to keep me company.





Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## KarlDP

Yoh this Banana Custard is really very very good in the Thelema..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Winner 16


----------



## Grand Guru

Bskr 2 and the Kroma R with my favourite Cappuccino m!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Nailedit77

Finally!

Reactions: Winner 17


----------



## Christos

3 out of 4 from Inkd Vapor!
@JurgensSt you stock some nice gear!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Took the Vapor Giant V4 30mm RTA out for a spin!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Ruan0.30

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

This RDA is a keeper!

Asgard Mini on Paranormal!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor

Resurgence / Hadeon

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## AKS

This juice is drool-inducing.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## THE REAPER

vicTor said:


> Resurgence / Hadeon
> 
> View attachment 211901


The more i see this squonk mod the more i want one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Resistance

flavour train!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## KZOR

Odin, Ares V2 and some Goodboy with a lovely cup of coffee.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

KZOR said:


> Odin, Ares V2 and some Goodboy with a lovely cup of coffee.
> 
> View attachment 211956


Good Boy snap!
Fumytech Rose on the Argus GT

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Good Boy snap!
> Fumytech Rose on the Argus GT
> View attachment 211957


Good looking pair! Your impressions on the Rose?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> Good looking pair! Your impressions on the Rose?



So far so good! Easy to build, plenty of options on the airflow, nice warm vape. It will definitely stay in my rotation. Want to change the coil tonight from the stock coil to one of my regular builds, will give more feedback then. But all in all, she is a winner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Morning Cappuccino.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Rafique

All these are vaping so good today

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## incredible_hullk

Super impressed with the flavour from pnp coils

chilling at wild coast sun

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## AKS

First time mtl’er here,thought I’d try it kind of on the cheap. Different,but good different.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

AKS said:


> First time mtl’er here,thought I’d try it kind of on the cheap. Different,but good different.
> View attachment 212005


Excellent juice to start with! Welcome to the MTL familia!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique

AKS said:


> First time mtl’er here,thought I’d try it kind of on the cheap. Different,but good different.
> View attachment 212005



Hows the MTL pod and coil

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AKS

Rafique said:


> Hows the MTL pod and coil


Well,since its my first foray into the mtl realm,I have nothing to compare it to.
All I can say is I enjoy it......
Don’t wanna overdo it,as I’m used to 3mg DL,so easing into it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

AKS said:


> Well,since its my first foray into the mtl realm,I have nothing to compare it to.
> All I can say is I enjoy it......
> Don’t wanna overdo it,as I’m used to 3mg DL,so easing into it.


You don't have to MTL with high nic juices... listen to your body and decide what is best for you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## CJB85

Grand Guru said:


> You don't have to MTL with high nic juices... listen to your body and decide what is best for you.


This is absolutely true and depending on the profile, really high nic can even mute your flavour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## AKS

Grand Guru said:


> You don't have to MTL with high nic juices... listen to your body and decide what is best for you.


Ja,was wanting to try 9mg but also a flavour profile I’m familiar with in DL,for comparison.Could only find 12mg Good boy. Very satisfying,just HAVE to remember not to do a full tilt dl inhale.(not again.....)

Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## CJB85

AKS said:


> Ja,was wanting to try 9mg but also a flavour profile I’m familiar with in DL.Could only find 12mg Good boy. Very satisfying,just HAVE to remember not to do a full tilt dl inhale.(not again.....)


Bet that felt like a full Chuck Norris boot to the chest?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## AKS

CJB85 said:


> Bet that felt like a full Chuck Norris boot to the chest?


Jip,like a Gunston cannonblast!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Ruwaid

CJB85 said:


> Bet that felt like a full Chuck Norris boot to the chest?


One cannot live through and tell the tale of a Chuck Norris boot to the chest!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## NOOB

This stuff is FANTASTIC!! @KZOR thank you and well done. I can see a whole lot of Blimey in my future!






Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314

Christos said:


> Dvarw MTL and college.
> View attachment 210771


@Christos how's the vape and flavour compared to the Kayfun lite?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

IF Mods Whale with Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Baby Choo on my lap and Dani Mini in my hand... well it will be back in the hand when I finish taking the photo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos

KB_314 said:


> @Christos how's the vape and flavour compared to the Kayfun lite?


Thats a good question. Wish I still had the KFL to compare it with but the dvarw MTL is in the same flavour ballpark as the skyline for me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> You don't have to MTL with high nic juices... listen to your body and decide what is best for you.


I have had. 3mg DL juice in this mere disc/circle max pod. Flavour was 10+ and throat hit was 6/10. If it works it works!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Kree 24.... just delicious!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## NecroticAngel

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Kree 24.... just delicious!
> 
> View attachment 212067


Woo that's so pretty

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mzr

Still enjoy this mech and paring nicely with the Blotto with some custard I mixed myself so creamy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## NecroticAngel

2 points for guessing the TV show

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

NecroticAngel said:


> 2 points for guessing the TV show
> View attachment 212071


The walking dead.season2

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## KZOR

Grus with Aromamizer 1.5 Light next to Labradorite.
Thanks @Sir Vape for great service and the bonus bottle of cake ejuice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw DL preparation for the day!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## NecroticAngel

Season 6 but you deserve 2 points  


Resistance said:


> The walking dead.season2

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## AKS

KZOR said:


> Grus with Aromamizer 1.5 Light next to Labradorite.
> Thanks @Sir Vape for great service and the bonus bottle of cake ejuice.
> 
> View attachment 212102


Fantastic pic @KZOR !
Nailed it.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Devon Strydom

Daily drivers

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## CJB85

NecroticAngel said:


> 2 points for guessing the TV show
> View attachment 212071


That's before Abaraham, uhm, lost his head.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## AKS

This is a keeper,love the aesthetic.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## AKS

Almost matchy fonts on these two.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

Intake sitting on the Rx with some Mango and Strawberry awesomeness

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

NecroticAngel said:


> Season 6 but you deserve 2 points


Faaark, and here I thought it was the Bachelor season 6.... Who would have thunk it?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## CJB85

A bit of a mission to get going right, but once you do it is pretty epic. For me, this kicks the Dvarw in the man jewels on flavour and airflow. Much quieter and smoother.

Reactions: Winner 9 | Funny 2


----------



## Nailedit77



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Sir Vape

KZOR said:


> Grus with Aromamizer 1.5 Light next to Labradorite.
> Thanks @Sir Vape for great service and the bonus bottle of cake ejuice.
> 
> View attachment 212102



Looking good  Thank you and enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Sickboy77 said:


> View attachment 212127


Glad to see you’re ready for another hard lockdown

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

NecroticAngel said:


> Season 6 but you deserve 2 points


Just before he got murdurered

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 212108
> View attachment 212109


What is this monstrosity and why is it so popular?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> What is this monstrosity and why is it so popular?



@Christos I'm not sure why it's so popular... probably because it can handle a 30mm atty and takes a 21700. It's the Grus from Lost Vape...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> @Christos I'm not sure why it's so popular... probably because it can handle a 30mm atty and takes a 21700. It's the Grus from Lost Vape...


And from what I hear, it's rocks!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Devon Strydom

She’s a keeper

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher

Resistance said:


> And from what I hear, it's rocks!



Yip for what it is and what it costs it's a good buy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

In the hand is an IF Mods with Dvarw DL and a Glock 26 at the shooting range!

Reactions: Winner 15


----------



## Slick

Rob Fisher said:


> In the hand is an IF Mods with Dvarw DL and a Glock 26 at the shooting range!
> View attachment 212170


Love the pic @Rob Fisher ,but plain black Glock doesn't suit you,go check out cerakote.co.za for some customising

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Slick said:


> Love the pic @Rob Fisher ,but plain black Glock doesn't suit you,go check out cerakote.co.za for some customising



I wonder how it would look in white? Off to check the site now!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Asterix

As usual, stunning setup Rob. Love the Ranger T’s although I don’t send many downrange since function testing.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Slick

Rob Fisher said:


> I wonder how it would look in white? Off to check the site now!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Asterix said:


> As usual, stunning setup Rob. Love the Ranger T’s although I don’t send many downrange since function testing.



Those were not for the range... I was reloading the mags to head home. I used my 12-year-old ammo at the range and bought fresh ammo. I had Black Talons and they all fired perfectly even after 12 years.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Rob Fisher said:


> Those were not for the range... I was reloading the mags to head home. I used my 12-year-old ammo at the range and bought fresh ammo. I had Black Talons and they all fired perfectly even after 12 years.


Very good practice to rotate your ammo. Think I might just go get rid of some of this week's "frustrations" tomorrow myself.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Very good practice to rotate your ammo. Think I might just go get rid of some of this week's "frustrations" tomorrow myself.


This sounds like a job for a good lubricant...

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## THE REAPER

Think i should get a gun license but they say its months waiting but i would love to own a gun for protection. But what im really after is a crossbow with a scope wanna try hunting with it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Skyline/Mixx with some Pure Guava on ice juice

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Mzr

THE REAPER said:


> Think i should get a gun license but they say its months waiting but i would love to own a gun for protection. But what im really after is a crossbow with a scope wanna try hunting with it.


. My brother has a crossbow and I will not be using that thing again we were testing it out and I almost killed the auto electrian working in the truck on the opposite side of of the wall I guess I have shitty aiming  and my truck had a lekker arrow hole in the cab post

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Time to wind down the week, break out the good stuff!

Reactions: Winner 14


----------



## THE REAPER

Mzr said:


> . My brother has a crossbow and I will not be using that thing again we were testing it out and I almost killed the auto electrian working in the truck on the opposite side of of the wall I guess I have shitty aiming  and my truck had a lekker arrow hole in the cab post


I know they are powerful. The bolt goes thru a bulletproof west. And i really wanna try hunting never did before except pigeons with a pallet gun lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Time to wind down the week, break out the good stuff!
> View attachment 212199


Kyk hoe lekker dans ons in die agtergrond lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

THE REAPER said:


> Kyk hoe lekker dans ons in die agtergrond lol.


Hey boet! Duk but nimble!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Asterix

THE REAPER said:


> I know they are powerful. The bolt goes thru a bulletproof west. And i really wanna try hunting never did before except pigeons with a pallet gun lol.


Can I recommend you hone you skills with tradition rifle hunting to start with. Your tracking, walk and stalk etc have to be on point to get you within the required ranges of effective bow and crossbow hunting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Asterix said:


> Can I recommend you hone you skills with tradition rifle hunting to start with. Your tracking, walk and stalk etc have to be on point to get you within the required ranges of effective bow and crossbow hunting.


Makes alot of sence i think you are right never thought about it. Its always easier to say and think but the doing is a whole new ball game.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mzr

Some miss daisy in the merlin mini on the krieky posing by flower arrangements made by mother dearest

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Safz_b

Freshly wicked 
custard is tasting good in here

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Nailedit77

Cheers everyone, have a great weekend. Still one of the best mods I have owned

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Have an awesome weekend everyone!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

This one is a keeper. It feels very robust with a little wight to it but nothing excessive and the finishes are top notch!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Kiai



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## jamie



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spongebob

Grand Guru said:


> This one is a keeper. It feels very robust with a little wight to it but nothing excessive and the finishes are top notch!
> View attachment 212235


Would a 22mm atty look a little "lost" on it excuse the intended pun 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> View attachment 212147
> View attachment 212148
> View attachment 212149


Wat bou jy ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

And today was the 2 nd ''day a week work day'' FCK - so glad that I'm no longer chained to a Printing/Wire-binding machine .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

Spongebob said:


> Would a 22mm atty look a little "lost" on it excuse the intended pun
> 
> Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk


I would say so. 24mm is still ok but 22 is a bit too small.

Reactions: Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos

jamie said:


> View attachment 212240


That better be gentleman Jack in that tumbler!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Spongebob

Grand Guru said:


> I would say so. 24mm is still ok but 22 is a bit too small.
> View attachment 212244
> View attachment 212245


Thanks buddy was deciding between this or Armour pro 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Spongebob said:


> Thanks buddy was deciding between this or Armour pro
> 
> Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk


One of the best single 21700 mods ever released. Mine is dying but I still love it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Spongebob

Grand Guru said:


> One of the best single 21700 mods ever released. Mine is dying but I still love it.
> View attachment 212246


 You just made up my mind 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Christos said:


> That better be gentleman Jack in that tumbler!


Small glass ,yellow juice - suspicious...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## THE REAPER

ARYANTO said:


> Small glass ,yellow juice - suspicious...


No ice

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos

THE REAPER said:


> No ice


You catch on quick

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos

Grand Guru said:


> One of the best single 21700 mods ever released. Mine is dying but I still love it.
> View attachment 212246


My armour survived my wife for just over a year I think. That makes the mod a winner in my books.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## THE REAPER

Christos said:


> You catch on quick


I learned from the best lol

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

THE REAPER said:


> I learned from the best lol


Now I’m worried...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## THE REAPER

Christos said:


> Now I’m worried...


Dont worry if ever i know you can take it like a champ lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Wat bou jy ?


Werk maat. Ons bou ń skool saal affêre.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 11 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jamie

Christos said:


> That better be gentleman Jack in that tumbler!



Tullamore Dew

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyker41771



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Tiny flavour machine this!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

And this is what the Grus looks like with the Kayfun Lite 24mm.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 13


----------



## eugene10111

Good morning Vaping legends,

I am very proud to say i am now styling in my new way of life, thank you to all involved in getting me set up, and the advice, knowledge you have bestowed on me. and to the creators of this awesome forum.

I AM NOW A VAPE KING, well it feels that way.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 11


----------



## TheSubieVaper

new caliburn G

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Zer0_C00L

DB+Reload






Sent from my Sony Xperia XZ Premium using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO

Winding down time

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

A very wet day in Bloem. Driving around in a ghost town!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance

Kicking it old school.
R150 and cottage pie

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Timwis

Making quick work of a bottle of South African Red!! You sure know how to make wine!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Adding to the current clouds in Durban....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Dreadside

Sunday morning check!

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher

Strangers Mods Minuta with Dvarw DL

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Dani 21700 with the Kayfun Lite.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## kyle05

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Dreadside said:


> Sunday morning check!
> View attachment 212334
> View attachment 212335


Oak aged. Yummo.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

I know what isn't in my hand thanks to my cat...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Dreadside

Paul33 said:


> Oak aged. Yummo.


It is awesome!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

IF Mods... one with the Squape A[rise] and the other with the Taifun GX.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

Ares paired with the Kroma R. Been vqping on this setup non stop since yesterday night. Crisp pineapple and litchi flavour with a comfortably loose MTL draw.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Timwis

Paul33 said:


> I know what isn't in my hand thanks to my cat...
> 
> View attachment 212373


Cats are awesome, even if they do have a cunning plan to take over the planet! Mine have me wrapped round their paws me think my cats believe they have two humans to keep in check rather than me and the wife have 2 cats!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## THE REAPER

Grand Guru said:


> Ares paired with the Kroma R. Been vqping on this setup non stop since yesterday night. Crisp pineapple and litchi flavour with a comfortably loose MTL draw.
> View attachment 212379


Love this mod looks awesome this and the warwolf love them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dreadside

Dreadside said:


> Sunday morning check!
> View attachment 212334
> View attachment 212335


Forgot to mention it's a fatty!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Jengz

Long night ahead with a cracker of a juice! @Adam.R you did well here!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Asgard Mini found a new home...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## THE REAPER

Let me join in the fun here enjoying this juice.

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Asgard Mini found a new home...
> 
> View attachment 212384



Shiny AF!

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Shiny AF!


Someone quickly get some shinyitis pills to @Dela Rey Steyn before his wallet empties!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Timwis said:


> Someone quickly get some shinyitis pills to @Dela Rey Steyn before his wallet empties!


You can't empty something if it's already empty!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Timwis

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> You can't empty something if it's already empty!
> View attachment 212386


And for a guess it never keeps money in it long but that vape mail keeps rolling in!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Timwis said:


> And for a guess it never keeps money in it long but that vape mail keeps rolling in!


In and out

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Adam.R

Jengz said:


> View attachment 212383
> 
> Long night ahead with a cracker of a juice! @Adam.R you did well here!


Lekker man cuz.. Ill get the 250ml ready for December then.. Kom kaap toe man!!

Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Shiny AF!


Gotta love 'em shinys!!!!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Paul33

Timwis said:


> Cats are awesome, even if they do have a cunning plan to take over the planet! Mine have me wrapped round their paws me think my cats believe they have two humans to keep in check rather than me and the wife have 2 cats!


Agreed. My Mrs and I definitely work for my cats. This cat is something else though!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Resistance

One successful e-liquid transfer form a failed Twisp cue pod to the MaxPod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Creative 5


----------



## Resistance

And Tonight is MTL MaxPod

night

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Some yummy yummy Strawberry milkshake in the Peacemaker and Warwolf. Wonderful Monday everyone!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 16 | Thanks 2


----------



## Paul33

Dashboard check on a wet, muddy building site this morning

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 15


----------



## AKS

Also in my car,waiting on someone who is delayed.
First appointment of the morning showed up an hour early. Focus people! Mondays.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 7


----------



## Ruan0.30

Looks soooo stupid but when MTL and battery life matters and you know its going to be a long day then it works perfectly don't judge






Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Argus and Blotto at work .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kiai



Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Kalashnikov

Great restricted lung with the HippoVape rba for fetch Pro

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Resistance

we came, we saw, we poured concrete. While others had fun!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 4


----------



## NOOB

So, horror of horrors, I burnt out my last coil in the PnP pod tank this afternoon (like a total Noob). Slapped the Blotto mini on it and filled it up with some Blimey. The Blotto adds some amazing flavour notes that I've not yet encountered in the PnP pod tank. Happiness for days!!






Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 10


----------



## AKS

Game changer & coffee. Have a good day all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## LouisFourie

Just a bit of "lekker-ness" for the day.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Still my favourite setup of all time... Stratum V4, OG Dvarw DL, Siam Tip and Red Pill inside!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

The usual suspects...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## Mzr

No matchy matchy just as long as it's hits nicely today

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

Just arrived and already operational!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Mr. B

Rocking the sq evo with the drop solo today





Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## CashKat88

Still one of my Favorite RTA's

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Stranger

Grand Guru said:


> Some yummy yummy Strawberry milkshake in the Peacemaker and Warwolf. Wonderful Monday everyone!
> View attachment 212420



That is such a nice combo, jealous much me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

LouisFourie said:


> View attachment 212468
> 
> 
> Just a bit of "lekker-ness" for the day.



What happened to KZOR, @LouisFourie?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Hooked said:


> What happened to KZOR, @LouisFourie?



2 different people @Hooked

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Pink gin sundowner and some milkshake in the Pro

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

NOOB said:


> So, horror of horrors, I burnt out my last coil in the PnP pod tank this afternoon (like a total Noob). Slapped the Blotto mini on it and filled it up with some Blimey. The Blotto adds some amazing flavour notes that I've not yet encountered in the PnP pod tank. Happiness for days!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


These mods look really small for a dual?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> These mods look really small for a dual?



they are wider than a Noisy V2 though, but super light!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

If all else fails...

Reactions: Winner 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> If all else fails...
> 
> View attachment 212546


That's a well travelled SQ

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## NOOB

Paul33 said:


> These mods look really small for a dual?



Unfortunately I can't compare them to a Noisy as I've never owned one, but compared to the other dual battery mods I've owned they are small and very light in comparison.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> 2 different people @Hooked



Ohhh you're right! Sorry @Louis Fourie and @KZOR

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another white mod joins the family... and this one costs a fraction of the normal white mods in the family. Pretty good looking too!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## THE REAPER

Rob Fisher said:


> Another white mod joins the family... and this one costs a fraction of the normal white mods in the family. Pretty good looking too!
> View attachment 212587
> View attachment 212588


Looks awesome Uncle Rob.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another Chinese product that has upped their game. Great presentation and lots of options in the box at a reasonable price! The Vandy Vape Requiem RDA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Sorry no Mamba photos but here is the Double Barrel in my City garden 
Orchids still looking good .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

...breaking rocks in the hot sun, I fought the law and 

...the law won

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> One of the best decisions that Leatherman made was putting the blade so that you can open it from the outside without having to unfold the whole knife. Those Wingman's are excellent!


I agree. The earlier models were indestructible,but as you say,the newer ones are far more practical. One-handed operation is great. I’ve had about seven LM’s in the past and they must be great,because they were ALL stolen.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

AKS said:


> I agree. The earlier models were indestructible,but as you say,the newer ones are far more practical. One-handed operation is great. I’ve had about seven LM’s in the past and they must be great,because they were ALL stolen.


 Yip, "feet" seems to be one of the multitude of 'tools' the LM possesses. Had my fair share of them "walking" away...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## KarlDP

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Yip, "feet" seems to be one of the multitude of 'tools' the LM possesses. Had my fair share of them "walking" away...



Yup same here.. my LM just got up and walked out the door without me even knowing it..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Some Strawberry Milked in the Wasp Nano for a chilled squonking session.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Time to kick back with a cold one Dvarw/Dani combo and some Blimely

Reactions: Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Nice wicking action on the Intake MTL RTA with some Hazelnut Coffee by ADV!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

@Scouse45 you are a legend mate

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45

M


BioHAZarD said:


> @Scouse45 you are a legend mate
> 
> View attachment 212652


My pleasure homie...

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Now I just need a special MTL RTA to complete the setup... Expro going back on the Mixx....

Reactions: Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Now I just need a special MTL RTA to complete the setup... Expro going back on the Mixx....
> View attachment 212679


Heeeeeey! The Expro IS special!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Scouse45

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Now I just need a special MTL RTA to complete the setup... Expro going back on the Mixx....
> View attachment 212679
> [/NR
> Want that mod badly

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Heeeeeey! The Expro IS special!


Yes, yes she is.... but I got the Mixx for the Expro, it just works perfect together...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## MRHarris1

Very wet and rainy day at the Golf course.









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

MRHarris1 said:


> Very wet and rainy day at the Golf course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk



Blue Hills?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MRHarris1

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Blue Hills?


Euphoria Golf Estate

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M.Adhir

This Intake MTL is special. 
I know Panama pretty well, and it's smashingly good and crisp here. 
Plain 24g round wire ni80 build- the sign of a good atty is one that can shine with simple wire as well. 
Running as a restricted DL at 30w

Reactions: Winner 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

M.Adhir said:


> This Intake MTL is special.
> I know Panama pretty well, and it's smashingly good and crisp here.
> Plain 24g round wire ni80 build- the sign of a good atty is one that can shine with simple wire as well.
> Running as a restricted DL at 30w
> 
> View attachment 212707



Looks like you and the Bloemfonteiner are in cahoots, these things barely hit the shelves and you both already have them in hand? Damn, now I want one too....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 17


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum Aerodynamic Lux and Squape A[rise].

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## M.Adhir

Just for you @Ruwaid
I finally setup the expro

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

M.Adhir said:


> Just for you @Ruwaid
> I finally setup the expro
> 
> View attachment 212717


What sorcery is this?

Reactions: Winner 9 | Funny 6


----------



## Ruwaid

M.Adhir said:


> Just for you @Ruwaid
> I finally setup the expro
> 
> View attachment 212717


Was about to say its going to start storming but we had enough rain today so far! Keen to hear your thoughts bud between the expromizer and intake

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CashKat88

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Now I just need a special MTL RTA to complete the setup... Expro going back on the Mixx....
> View attachment 212679


That's a Stunner of a mod, The pattern on it reminds me of the Van Gogh Starry Night painting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

CashKat88 said:


> That's a Stunner of a mod, The pattern on it reminds me of the Van Gogh Starry Night painting.
> 
> View attachment 212745


Being Yellow and Blue and aptly nicknamed Van Gogh... you are quite spot on there!

Found this little champ to go on top with the Wood/Resin driptip matching quite nicely... (until I can find the right silver one to take it's place)

Reactions: Winner 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Being Yellow and Blue and aptly nicknamed Van Gogh... you are quite spot on there!
> 
> Found this little champ to go on top with the Wood/Resin driptip matching quite nicely... (until I can find the right silver one to take it's place)
> 
> View attachment 212747
> View attachment 212748


I think the gold ties in nicely with the stab wood. Stunner of a setup!

Reactions: Agree 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Finally got down to setting up the Aston as well
Another restrictive DL winner 

That pretty much sums up my day- restricted DL is what is was about

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## CashKat88

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Being Yellow and Blue and aptly nicknamed Van Gogh... you are quite spot on there!
> 
> Found this little champ to go on top with the Wood/Resin driptip matching quite nicely... (until I can find the right silver one to take it's place)
> 
> View attachment 212747
> View attachment 212748


Yeah its a beauty, a Dark ultem drip tip should look good on it, What mod is that?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

CashKat88 said:


> Yeah its a beauty, a Dark ultem drip tip should look good on it, What mod is that?



It is the Hellfire Phantom by The Attysmith

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Being Yellow and Blue and aptly nicknamed Van Gogh... you are quite spot on there!
> 
> Found this little champ to go on top with the Wood/Resin driptip matching quite nicely... (until I can find the right silver one to take it's place)
> 
> View attachment 212747
> View attachment 212748


I don't know if I missed the answer, but here's the question again. What mod is that?
Edit. I found the answer. It looks frighteningly mooi!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I think the gold ties in nicely with the stab wood. Stunner of a setup!


Yea he just needs a matching knife to go in with the knife talk thread

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Caramia

Old school, but a firm fave, with some Havana Nightz

Reactions: Winner 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Caramia said:


> Old school, but a firm fave, with some Havana Nightz
> View attachment 212753


Going to have to make time to do a build and post the “Ice Queen, great looking mod you have there @Caramia , well survive any apocalypse with these!

My buddies for the day as I have been too busy with work to do a major pit stop, will have to do something this weekend.

Reactions: Winner 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## Caramia

Room Fogger said:


> Going to have to make time to do a build and post the “Ice Queen, great looking mod you have there @Caramia , well survive any apocalypse with these!


Thank @Room Fogger - I have had this one quite a while, haven't used in a long time, but your "Ice Queen" gave me FOMO, so wicked the OL16 afresh and started it up - BLISS I forgot how good Havana Nights is in this

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Massive shout out to @SarelD from Spiff Custom Leather!
My very own custom Taviro leather insert for my Argus GT!!!!
I'm thinking of redoing the little border piece that holds it in place in a nice gold finish. To create a nice Matchy-Matchy with the Rose RTA and my Black Expromizer with the ultem tank and tip. Thank you once again @SarelD for the exceptional service, can recommend you to anyone looking for good quality leather products.

Reactions: Winner 24 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Massive shout out to @SarelD from Spiff Custom Leather!
> My very own custom Taviro leather insert for my Argus GT!!!!
> I'm thinking of redoing the little border piece that holds it in place in a nice gold finish. To create a nice Matchy-Matchy with the Rose RTA and my Black Expromizer with the ultem tank and tip. Thank you once again @SarelD for the exceptional service, can recommend you to anyone looking for good quality leather products.
> View attachment 212773
> View attachment 212774
> View attachment 212775


Wow this looks awesome bud. Nice job @SarelD

Reactions: Agree 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Massive shout out to @SarelD from Spiff Custom Leather!
> My very own custom Taviro leather insert for my Argus GT!!!!
> I'm thinking of redoing the little border piece that holds it in place in a nice gold finish. To create a nice Matchy-Matchy with the Rose RTA and my Black Expromizer with the ultem tank and tip. Thank you once again @SarelD for the exceptional service, can recommend you to anyone looking for good quality leather products.
> View attachment 212773
> View attachment 212774
> View attachment 212775


Damn,just beeeautiful! Great job @SarelD !

Reactions: Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy

Thanks to @SarelD for my Noisy sleeve, exceptional quality and service really impressed! Also running Ether on Odin at work and yes I’m a little princess...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 7 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spyker41771



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## SarelD

Glad it came it so nice @delarey 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Mujahid Padayachy said:


> Thanks to @SarelD for my Noisy sleeve, exceptional quality and service really impressed! Also running Ether on Odin at work and yes I’m a little princess...
> View attachment 212776



This is all just toooo damn nice.... I am jealous now and FOMO kicked in... I also want a sleeve for my NCV2... @SarelD , PM Incoming soon!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## SarelD

DarthBranMuffin said:


> This is all just toooo damn nice.... I am jealous now and FOMO kicked in... I also want a sleeve for my NCV2... @SarelD , PM Incoming soon!!!


Anytime brother

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Mujahid Padayachy said:


> Thanks to @SarelD for my Noisy sleeve, exceptional quality and service really impressed! Also running Ether on Odin at work and yes I’m a little princess...
> View attachment 212776


Hammer time for the princess lol

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Coffee time!

Reactions: Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Vandy Vape Pyro V3 on the Vapor Storm Puma 200w.... thanks @Corin18 !! Now the Puma does not feel lonely anymore!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Intake MTL for the win!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Corin18

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Vandy Vape Pyro V3 on the Vapor Storm Puma 200w.... thanks @Corin18 !! Now the Puma does not feel lonely anymore!
> View attachment 212825


Thank you bud, your mod looks amazing, loving the blue drip tip

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314

Grand Guru said:


> Coffee time!
> View attachment 212790


How's the flavour and draw of the MTL dotmod tank?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

KB_314 said:


> How's the flavour and draw of the MTL dotmod tank?


The deck is a breeze to build, the airflow very smooth and the flavour is excellent. People are staying away from this RTA because of it’s screwable drip tip which is actually very sturdy. It’s a very good MTL RTA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Running around in @VicTor 's territory -Not a mod but ties in nicely with me and the Zoo Cookie craze still going on ...
Zoo Cookie milkshake

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## vicTor

ARYANTO said:


> Running around in @VicTor 's territory -Not a mod but ties in nicely with me and the Zoo Cookie craze still going on ...
> Zoo Cookie milkshake
> View attachment 212845



like the way they've done it up hey ?

next time visit, I'm down the road

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Jengz

If you know, you know! Massive shoutout to @Vape Republic for this special hookup!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7 | Useful 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Jengz said:


> View attachment 212885
> 
> If you know, you know! Massive shoutout to @Vape Republic for this special hookup!


They use a different milliliter unit in the States nowadays

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## THE REAPER

Grand Guru said:


> They use a different milliliter unit in the States nowadays


Think they missed a 0 lol.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Dr Voopenstein

Angelskeeper said:


> For those of you who are too young to remember  ..... thats the Limitless XL rta!!
> (Its like me, getting older but still a valued member of society!! )
> View attachment 210135


Been having a blast with my exo all week. Running the single coil deck at the moment, and the vape has been so good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Jengz

Pure summer freshness! Killer liquid! Well done @Vape Republic

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## CJB85

DarthBranMuffin said:


> It is the Hellfire Phantom by The Attysmith


Also known as a second mortgage on a house!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Gringo

DarthBranMuffin said:


> This is all just toooo damn nice.... I am jealous now and FOMO kicked in... I also want a sleeve for my NCV2... @SarelD , PM Incoming soon!!!


Hook a brother up..... we can share postage. I want on for my Danni Mini... if Sarel makes them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

It's a double DNA matchy matchy day....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## Grand Guru

Soulmate Lyra matchy matchy pair with a delightful Vanilla Cappuccino.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Mzr

DarthBranMuffin said:


> It's a double DNA matchy matchy day....


Wow that looks really good together

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## MeirTaitz

Not as fancy as you guys but I'm still a beginner

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 15


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy

Loving this new Snowcone!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Nailedit77

Braai time and some cold beers

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO

This is life - live in the fast lane ...naah
live in my new slow lane YEEAH !
Saturday afternoon - chill session at the pool , relax it's not the koi pond , I have a black pool.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

ARYANTO said:


> This is life - live in the fast lane ...naah
> live in my new slow lane YEEAH !
> Saturday afternoon - chill session at the pool , relax it's not the koi pond , I have a black pool.
> View attachment 212957
> View attachment 212958



Which one you vaping, the Cola or the Pizzzzz

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Which one you vaping, the Cola or the Pizzzzz


Pizzz is to prevent me turning into bacon ,...try the Carling - kicks like a mule but evaporates as soon as you swallow

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## eugene10111

After noon All. 

Not a Black Label. But Monster for responsible people who are on their way to work now.





Sent from my X90 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## ARYANTO

eugene10111 said:


> After noon All.
> 
> Not a Black Label. But Monster for responsible people who are on their way to work now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X90 using Tapatalk


Enjoy your late shift and be safe .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

the witness

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Milked chocolate in the Beest is so delicious!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> the witness
> 
> View attachment 212976


What RDA is that dude?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> What RDA is that dude?



hi, it's a Citadel

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85

vicTor said:


> hi, it's a Citadel


Where did you pick up the beauty ring? It looks awesome on that setup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## eugene10111

ARYANTO said:


> Enjoy your late shift and be safe .



Thank you so much,

about as enjoyable as sticking hot needles in my eye hehehehehehehehee but hey we have to put food on the table and vape juice in our tanks.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor

CJB85 said:


> Where did you pick up the beauty ring? It looks awesome on that setup.



it came with my Entheon, sister Citadel just wearing it today

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BeaLea

O


Mujahid Padayachy said:


> Loving this new Snowcone!!!
> View attachment 212929


Oooh must try. Love Snow Cone. Where did you pick one up?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum Aerodynamic with Squape A[rise] on top!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Jengz

Some Hard hitting Saturdays!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy

BeaLea said:


> O
> 
> Oooh must try. Love Snow Cone. Where did you pick one up?



Picked up from Vape King in Kyalami. Do it trust me!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Good morning World!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

Beautiful day in the city of roses

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## BeaLea

Mujahid Padayachy said:


> Picked up from Vape King in Kyalami. Do it trust me!


Definitely will! Thank you so much

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Insanely good weekend!! now time to unwind with some cold dops

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## BioHAZarD

In the words of WinAmp... it really whips the Llama's ass (Llama being the Pioneer lol)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Phantom and Squape A[rise]!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## KZOR

It is a Vaporesso day for me.
Luxe II, Forz Tx80 and the Luxe PM40

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pulled the Serpent Mini 22 out of the archives! The 22 and the 24 were and still are fantastic RTA's and the reason I got into RTA's in the first place!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Winding down after a long day....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## KB_314

Kayfuns and SX Minis at work

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 15


----------



## RiccoS



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Kiai

A cold foggy day in Dullstroom

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Phantom very dark brown wood and almost black with Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Mulan RDTA sitting on the Mirage with some tropical fruits juice by Nostalgia.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## CJB85

Kiai said:


> A cold foggy day in Dullstroom
> View attachment 213189


Am I the only one saddened by this picture? Not the foggy part, but that you can drive all the way to Dullstroom and find a coffee shop that is in every big city shopping mall? It is like the death of small town charm in one image.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> Mulan RDTA sitting on the Mirage with some tropical fruits juice by Nostalgia.
> View attachment 213208


Mulan Snap!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Xmas is a coming!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Mulan Snap!
> View attachment 213209


It’s a winner! I hope you’re enjoying it as much as I’m enjoying mine!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> It’s a winner! I hope you’re enjoying it as much as I’m enjoying mine!



It's an absolute banger with fruity vapes. Enjoying some 3rd World Liquids Mango Freezo MTL in it right now, excellent!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## KarlDP



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Hi


KarlDP said:


> View attachment 213235


How's the Requiem?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KarlDP

Grand Guru said:


> Hi
> 
> How's the Requiem?



I am enjoy it hey.. Nice flavour and super simple to build on. And it looks awesome on the Pulse V2. But its Tinyyyyyy.. Yoh.. LOL

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance

Refueling

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Devon Strydom

All freshly wicked and ready to go in the hand for the week

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Early morning quarry check!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 17


----------



## Rafique

DarthBranMuffin said:


> It's a double DNA matchy matchy day....
> 
> View attachment 212917



I have always wanted this mod since I saw Rob Fisher with it. The dual battery one looks just as good

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

@Work

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru

A freshly wicked intake MTL paired with the Grus with some hazelnut coffee juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Cyril time....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 14


----------



## Grand Guru

Mixx/Brunhlide MTL to start the day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## Jengz

Some pocket rockets for the day

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher

Preparing the Dani's for a day on the dam tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## KZOR

Druga RTA on the Paranormal.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO

KZOR said:


> Druga RTA on the Paranormal.
> 
> View attachment 213553


Will comment on that in 40 minutes

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## THE REAPER

ARYANTO said:


> Will comment on that in 40 minutes


I will be watching. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

THE REAPER said:


> I will be watching. Lol


That was for Kzor on his live chat on Y/T

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## THE REAPER

ARYANTO said:


> That was for Kzor on his live chat on Y/T


I know I was watching and looking but came 30min late and don't know your name on y/t lol

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Siren 2 22mm and Warwolf with some Green Pure bounty

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9 | Funny 1


----------



## AKS

Goodboy mtl and Smores in the Destiny. Rough night,late start.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Morix

Keen copper mech by Tenacious Tx 
Samsung 30T battery 
Copper Goon v1
0.11 mech lyfe coils

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Adam.R

On a vacay for the weekend with some guava yogi in the reload 24 ::nowitsaparty::






Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## KB_314

BioHAZarD said:


> View attachment 213593


How are you liking the tank for MTL? Good flavour?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KB_314



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## BioHAZarD

KB_314 said:


> How are you liking the tank for MTL? Good flavour?


I am really njoying it. Very good flavor and a easy build. Full range of afc so it works for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Time for a treat...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## BioHAZarD

KB_314 said:


> View attachment 213623


Not sure which is better the setup or the view.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Friday afternoon wind down time

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## CashKat88

Today is a "All black everything" kinda day

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## eugene10111

Big Daddy Armour Pro had a baby, Twisp Vega mini.





Sent from my X90 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

eugene10111 said:


> Big Daddy Armour Pro had a baby, Twisp Vega mini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X90 using Tapatalk



Who's the mamma???

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CashKat88

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Who's the mamma???


Probably a twisp cue

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## AKS

Taviro in the Reload....never gets old.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## SarelD

Punisher baby!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

Topside SQ / Citadel / Flowers

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

Gata, DB and Mango & Litchi on ice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Devon Strydom

First day out of the house for the Centaurus and Reload

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12 | Informative 1


----------



## eugene10111

CashKat88 said:


> Probably a twisp cue


She must give good cloud, and lots and lots of flavour. Something to get addicted to.

Sent from my X90 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Kalashnikov



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Amazing photos

it’s interesting, I’ve been watching this thread for several years (about 7) and it seems the photos get better and better! Cameras on mobiles are rocking these days!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Awesome morning setup!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> Awesome morning setup!
> View attachment 213744


Smart!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Feels so good to be able to ride again hope everyone is having a great Sunday

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Solar Storm with Golden Skyline! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## THE REAPER

Rob Fisher said:


> Solar Storm with Golden Skyline! Bazinga!
> View attachment 213789
> View attachment 213790
> View attachment 213791


Looks awesome Uncle Rob.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Solar Storm with Golden Skyline! Bazinga!
> View attachment 213789
> View attachment 213790
> View attachment 213791


I still feel the same about this mod everytime i see it. I call it Ebony.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS

Blixem.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1 | Creative 1


----------



## AKS

AKS said:


> View attachment 213797
> 
> Blixem.





Ag wat,it’s unique now....

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Resistance

AKS said:


> View attachment 213797
> 
> Blixem.


Nasty. Same thing happened to me when my mod fell

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## THE REAPER

AKS said:


> View attachment 213797
> 
> Blixem.


And it is still working?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AKS

THE REAPER said:


> And it is still working?





Still going strong,despite multiple calamities. Love this thing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Christos said:


> I grew up in this region. I still drive past the silver ball
> View attachment 211138


Ayyy in my old neighborhood

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Been out of town for a sleep over , felt like a mini holiday , boere gasvryheihed - pap en kaiings en net laat aand chats

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## THE REAPER

AKS said:


> View attachment 213808
> 
> Still going strong,despite multiple calamities. Love this thing.


Wow that is great stuff real bad boy mod.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## THE REAPER

Don't know where to post this but I think this is great things we can't see explained go and watch a few of his videos or look if you can find the RDA you have that he reviews but it's not reviews he tells you the best place to place your coil where it is best just watch the video this is great.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CashKat88

Grand Guru said:


> Awesome morning setup!
> View attachment 213744


Does you expro work on you sl class? , it does not find the atty, it's like the 510 on the expro is too short, I have to unscrew the 510 pin on my expro to make it longer so it works, do you have the same issue?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

THE REAPER said:


> Don't know where to post this but I think this is great



I also watched him religiously and jumped on his RDA when it was released thinking it would produce the best flavor ever.
Unfortunately that was not the case. His Njord RDA received poor to mediocre reviews. @Rob Fisher also tested it and sold it to me ....... both of us were very disappointed.
I then started reading up on airflow behavior and it differs a lot from his simulations.
Problem is that he uses waterflow instead of airflow and he also does not take the affect of heated (from the coils) air into account.
Water particles also has a cohesive nature that air molecules do not display.
He disappeared from YT soon after his RDA release. Pity .... i actually liked watching Mortens videos.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

KZOR said:


> Pity .... i actually liked watching Mortens videos.



I also miss his videos. He may have got his RDA wrong but it is amazing how many reviewers slammed him for his efforts. Most of them had never done any experimentation. He was one of the first to recommend tighter wicking and had interesting coil making suggestions. He also made several mods and was passionate about vaping.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Ruwaid

CashKat88 said:


> Does you expro work on you sl class? , it does not find the atty, it's like the 510 on the expro is too short, I have to unscrew the 510 pin on my expro to make it longer so it works, do you have the same issue?


 @CashKat88 the exact same thing happened to me just recently. Bought an Agus gt to use with my expro and the Agus was doing weird jumps in ohms only with the expros. Even updated the argus mod and still...worked perfectly fine with every other atty. So yes bud...that spinning deck and juice flow definitely does affect the 510 picking up perfectly. But seems like its not he case with all expros. @Dela Rey Steyn doesn't have any issue with his expro and argus.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Liking this RTA more and more every time I use it... still need to find the ultimate sweet spot,


Ruwaid said:


> @CashKat88 the exact same thing happened to me just recently. Bought an Agus gt to use with my expro and the Agus was doing weird jumps in ohms only with the expros. Even updated the argus mod and still...worked perfectly fine with every other atty. So yes bud...that spinning deck and juice flow definitely does affect the 510 picking up perfectly. But seems like its not he case with all expros. @Dela Rey Steyn doesn't have any issue with his expro and argus.



Very interesting... also did not have any issues when I had the Expro on my Argus for a week.... but went back to Expro on Mixx and gave the argus to the Mrs in any case...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Ruwaid said:


> @CashKat88 the exact same thing happened to me just recently. Bought an Agus gt to use with my expro and the Agus was doing weird jumps in ohms only with the expros. Even updated the argus mod and still...worked perfectly fine with every other atty. So yes bud...that spinning deck and juice flow definitely does affect the 510 picking up perfectly. But seems like its not he case with all expros. @Dela Rey Steyn doesn't have any issue with his expro and argus.



Not a single issue till date, and it took one hell of a tumble over the weekend!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## CashKat88

Ruwaid said:


> @CashKat88 the exact same thing happened to me just recently. Bought an Agus gt to use with my expro and the Agus was doing weird jumps in ohms only with the expros. Even updated the argus mod and still...worked perfectly fine with every other atty. So yes bud...that spinning deck and juice flow definitely does affect the 510 picking up perfectly. But seems like its not he case with all expros. @Dela Rey Steyn doesn't have any issue with his expro and argus.


Yeah it's very strange the Expro looks really nice on the SL Class but it also does weird Ohm Jumping, now I need a really nice MTL or Single coil RDL for it since the expro won't work

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

@CashKat88 my Expro is still sitting in its box... I need a mod for it

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Kiai

Love the look of my new mod

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> @CashKat88 my Expro is still sitting in its box... I need a mod for it



Can't go wrong with a Mixx... they look super sexy together!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88

Grand Guru said:


> @CashKat88 my Expro is still sitting in its box... I need a mod for it


That's the rabbit hole calling you, its needs you to feed it with more money

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## CJB85

Grand Guru said:


> @CashKat88 my Expro is still sitting in its box... I need a mod for it


I have a strange itch (no cash to scratch it though) that the Expro will be pretty awesome on that new Siegfried unregulated tube mod...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ASHBUNNY

A HexOhm O-Frame and QP Fatality both in black. Newly wicked and enjoying a Mango Ice Flavour. Somewhere in my few post there a nice pic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

I’ll contact you during the course of the day @CJB85

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

CJB85 said:


> I have a strange itch (no cash to scratch it though) that the Expro will be pretty awesome on that new Siegfried unregulated tube mod...
> View attachment 213998





Grand Guru said:


> I’ll contact you during the course of the day @CJB85

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SAVapeGear

SVA X and Haku Venna,all cleaned and ready for some action !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## CJB85

SAVapeGear said:


> SVA X and Haku Venna,all cleaned and ready for some action !!
> 
> View attachment 214071


Wow, what an awesome looking setup!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

SAVapeGear said:


> SVA X and Haku Venna,all cleaned and ready for some action !!
> 
> View attachment 214071



beautiful !

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SarelD

Just cant get away from this setup






Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Kiai

I am enjoying my Taifun.

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## TheSubieVaper

New mod , my first squonker.. just vaping a breath of fresh air at the moment as I don’t have an RDA for it yet

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor

TheSubieVaper said:


> New mod , my first squonker.. just vaping a breath of fresh air at the moment as I don’t have an RDA for it yet
> View attachment 214114



so you finally got it !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheSubieVaper

vicTor said:


> so you finally got it !



yes I did  picked it up this morning

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Golden delicious... without apples...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani SBS and Dvarw DL! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## AKS

Rob Fisher said:


> Dani SBS and Dvarw DL! Bazinga!
> View attachment 214132


Made for each other,that looks stellar!

Reactions: Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Monster setup!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor

...the mechs came marching one by one, hooraa ! hooraa !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## TheSubieVaper

vicTor said:


> ...the mechs came marching one by one, hooraa ! hooraa !
> 
> View attachment 214181


That monark

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

TheSubieVaper said:


> That monark



that molly

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CJB85

Grand Guru said:


> I’ll contact you during the course of the day @CJB85

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru

CJB85 said:


> View attachment 214195


I didn't see that it was unregulated  not for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> I didn't see that it was unregulated  not for me.



It has a chip and protection

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> It has a chip and protection
> View attachment 214200


Yeah, essentially like the Mosfet Cthulu mod.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Gringo

Shout out to GSM500 !!!!
Recieved neat and clean...
Rocking the newly recieved Flave 22mm Ti ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Operational Mods today is the Dani SBS with Squape Arise and the IF Mods Whale and Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Mzr

Gringo said:


> Shout out to GSM500 !!!!
> Recieved neat and clean...
> Rocking the newly recieved Flave 22mm Ti ...


That combo looks awesome enjoy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> It has a chip and protection
> View attachment 214200


I have the kit version of this en route!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Timwis

vicTor said:


> ...the mechs came marching one by one, hooraa ! hooraa !
> 
> View attachment 214181


I assume the Monark is Nylon 3D printed, if so over time does the colour fade and if so does that ruin the look or add to it's charm?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis

Gringo said:


> Shout out to GSM500 !!!!
> Recieved neat and clean...
> Rocking the newly recieved Flave 22mm Ti ...
> View attachment 214201


You can put a coil in it now lol!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vicTor

Timwis said:


> I assume the Monark is Nylon 3D printed, if so over time does the colour fade and if so does that ruin the look or add to it's charm?



hi, you're correct, in fact the one in this pic was initially like a Maroon colour and I dyed it black over a year ago and only now, as you can see, from daily use is the black starting to fade, exposing that reddish colour, will let it fade and see what I end up with, or will just re-dye it

Reactions: Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

not enough hands so on the desk they go

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## THE REAPER

BioHAZarD said:


> not enough hands so on the desk they go
> View attachment 214206


Wow mine!!! mine!!!mine!!! mine!!! mine!!! mine. Where is yours?
Now this is an awesome line up @BioHAZarD.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Some class, G class to be specific!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## CJB85

BioHAZarD said:


> not enough hands so on the desk they go
> View attachment 214206


Screw it, some gear needs to be sold so I can get an Ether. It is firmly under my skin now.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## Adam.R

Some Hcigar vt75d for a mtl kind of day.






Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

KZOR said:


> View attachment 214220


Thoughts on the Intake?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Thoughts on the Intake?



I just need to still test the smallest insert but it is a absolute must if you enjoy a loose to almost tight MTL. If the smallest insert can give me the tight draw of the Kayfun then it will be retired.  I would also get a nice restricted DL from this. Hope @Rob Fisher gives this a go. 
Screws that loosen clockwise caught me off-guard but love the capacity.
Very surprised by the flavor being top airflow but it does hurt the reputation of the Pioneer, Glaz and Expromizer.
You have to remove the build if you want to replace a insert but no juice loss in the process.
I used a 3mm Alien MTL coil and did not have to trim away any cotton. First time build was a huge success with zero leaking.
I have no problem recommending the RTA.
I will talk more about it on my show tomorrow evening.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

KZOR said:


> I just need to still test the smallest insert but it is a absolute must if you enjoy a loose to almost tight MTL. If the smallest insert can give me the tight draw of the Kayfun then it will be retired.  I would also get a nice restricted DL from this. Hope @Rob Fisher gives this a go.
> Screws that loosen clockwise caught me off-guard but love the capacity.
> Very surprised by the flavor being top airflow but it does hurt the reputation of the Pioneer, Glaz and Expromizer.
> You have to remove the build if you want to replace a insert but no juice loss in the process.
> I used a 3mm Alien MTL coil and did not have to trim away any cotton. First time build was a huge success with zero leaking.
> I have no problem recommending the RTA.
> I will talk more about it on my show tomorrow evening.



Thanks for the heads up @KZOR! I will check it out!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks for the heads up @KZOR! I will check it out!


You got to be aware that the biggest insert is a 2mm diameter!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Grand Guru said:


> You got to be aware that the biggest insert is a 2mm diameter!



@KZOR reckons I will get away with it without an insert @Grand Guru! But we will find out for sure in a day or so.  But thanks for the warning! It's why I never tried it in the first place because anything that says MTL is not for me...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Dvarw on the Phamtom for tonight's unwinding...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## RynoP

Lol no vape yet. Waiting in agony for pay day to arive

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## AKS

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Dvarw on the Phamtom for tonight's unwinding...
> 
> View attachment 214228


Can’t stop staring at this picture.
Pretty as hell.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

So happy with this buy! Vaping on that solid strawberry green apple by @Vape Republic

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Timwis

KZOR said:


> View attachment 214220


Initial toot on the Intake and already impressed and love the pair up you have there! Received the Forz TX80 Kit and found the tank to be a mixed bag but the Forz TX80 in my opinion Vaporesso's best single battery device despite being an 18650. With a quality 18650 device installed ideal for a MTL or low wattage RDL set-up!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Timwis

Jengz said:


> View attachment 214230
> 
> So happy with this buy! Vaping on that solid strawberry green apple by @Vape Republic


Couldn't get the G-class for much less than $200 right up to about a month ago but in the last few weeks seen it at ridiculously low prices on both Chinese and UK sites! Definitely the time to buy, got the T-Class for £40 but this is on my radar, definitely SXmini's masterpiece!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Galaxies RDTA paired with the punk with some Coffee Spiced by All Day Vapes

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani SBS and Dvarw DL! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## GSM500

MTL Magic

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14 | Informative 1


----------



## MRHarris1

GSM500 said:


> MTL Magic
> View attachment 214285


This setup can really mess with your OCD. Nice setup though. 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## Adam.R

@Grand Guru you were right about this rta. What great mtl tank!






Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Adam.R said:


> @Grand Guru you were right about this rta. What great mtl tank!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk


There’s always one in my daily rotation

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum Aerodynamic with Dvarw DL. Enough with the black mods and back to white mods!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## delon

Vinci pod.... Best device for flavour...





Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Aladdin sitting on top of the Punk with Pure Red goodness inside! Happy weekend ahead to everyone

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor

...was awesome seeing you again today Chris, what a legend !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## CJB85

vicTor said:


> ...was awesome seeing you again today Chris, what a legend !
> 
> View attachment 214390


That is such a gorgeous setup.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

vicTor said:


> ...was awesome seeing you again today Chris, what a legend !
> 
> View attachment 214390



Mr ODV? He is a truck that one! But a gentleman of note.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum Aerodynamic Lux with iNtake MTL RTA in RDL mode!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## TheSubieVaper

crazy amounts of hail here today

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## AKS

A fine morning to one and all.
Happy Saturday people.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru

Very wet day in Bloem! Peacemaker sitting on top of the SL Class in a bit of a matchy matchy situation with some Persian Cake yummy juice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jacuzzi setup! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO

Blotto on Manto pro - some 'Smores in the tank

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## TGMV

Today's carry for the water park in Abu Dhabi, the OXVA, pretty decent lil device.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## ARYANTO

vicTor said:


> ...was awesome seeing you again today Chris, what a legend !
> 
> View attachment 214390


About time I give him a call too - the Creamy caramel toffee is on it's last legs ... he saved many of us during house arrest.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88

Never thought of trying this Atty out because I never really liked the look but then it grew on me over time, finally pulled the trigger and I must say, no regrets at all, awesome flavour and just so easy to get along with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor

...zweites geschoss

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## THE REAPER

Resistance said:


> View attachment 214508


Can't believe my eyes pocket porn wow actually now I can see how small it actually is. Nice cuz.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

THE REAPER said:


> Can't believe my eyes pocket porn wow actually now I can see how small it actually is. Nice cuz.


It was hanging from my neck and everytime I need to do something in a crouching position it got in the way. So I thought why wouldn't it work though of the olden days pocket watches and just went for it. The chain is long enough for me.
Edit.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## delon

Sunday handcheck...





Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Kiai

My Kelpie sitting on the Lustro with some Peach Custard the weird Scottish fellow posted. Off course some Rum to round of the day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Some of that new-new, Taviro Nic-Salts in the Galaxies RDTA on the Argus GT, chicken curry going in the background.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Kree and Mixx in Mini Mode....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Kree and Mixx in Mini Mode....
> 
> View attachment 214566


How’s that kree dude? I like the look of it

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> How’s that kree dude? I like the look of it


It does look good! standard or with the extention! Flavour is great for a single coil RTA, prefer it on the shorter version, pity the airflow cannot adjust, but really a cracking little tank! Been trying different juices in it, shines better in full DL with fruity juices for me. Proprietary tip gives better airflow and flavor than the 510 adapter with your own driptip.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Kree and Mixx in Mini Mode....
> 
> View attachment 214566


Looks lekka!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> It does look good! standard or with the extention! Flavour is great for a single coil RTA, prefer it on the shorter version, pity the airflow cannot adjust, but really a cracking little tank! Been trying different juices in it, shines better in full DL with fruity juices for me. Proprietary tip gives better airflow and flavor than the 510 adapter with your own driptip.


Non adjustable airflow doesn’t bother me, I use all my atties full open anyway.

I really like the look of this one, might have to grab one

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

A little bit of desserty DL goodness on an overcast Venda morning.


So glad I got another Drop RDA. Thank you for the recommendation and hookup of this stellar juice @Rooigevaar!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## TheSubieVaper

Kiai said:


> My Kelpie sitting on the Lustro with some Peach Custard the weird Scottish fellow posted. Off course some Rum to round of the day.
> View attachment 214563


love my kelpie 
outstanding little rta that!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Siren 2 on the Mirage with some Mango & Strawberry juice to kick off the week!

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Phantom with Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## AKS

Rob Fisher said:


> Hellfire Phantom with Dvarw DL!
> View attachment 214645
> View attachment 214646
> View attachment 214647


Will never get tired of seeing this setup.Thing of beauty.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

The Nefarius Twins... on the Hellfire Phantom and the Lost Vape Furyan... semi Snap Uncle Rob!

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## vicTor

...live long and prosper

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

vicTor said:


> ...live long and prosper
> 
> View attachment 214654


Damn Trekkies....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## CJB85

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> A little bit of desserty DL goodness on an overcast Venda morning.
> View attachment 214608
> 
> So glad I got another Drop RDA. Thank you for the recommendation and hookup of this stellar juice @Rooigevaar!


Can you recommend the Drop Solo for a 44-ish watt flavour build on a squonker?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

CJB85 said:


> Can you recommend the Drop Solo for a 44-ish watt flavour build on a squonker?


Have never used the Drop Solo unfortunately bud. But I am currently using this Drop with a single 0.58 coil at 45watts

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

CJB85 said:


> Can you recommend the Drop Solo for a 44-ish watt flavour build on a squonker?


Yes, with a single horizontal coil build straight from the top (not over/under legs or vertical) with the airflow fully open as you need plenty air on that coil being close to the driptip on that build, I did not squonk on the one I had, but it managed 40+ watt just fine and flavor was good for a single coil RDA.

EDIT:

Added a little Coil & Wick video (not at +40w though) but same build applies, just with airflow fully open -

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Snap back to MTL mode...

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rafique

DarthBranMuffin said:


> The Nefarius Twins... on the Hellfire Phantom and the Lost Vape Furyan... semi Snap Uncle Rob!
> 
> View attachment 214648



Where was I when all these Phantoms started popping up ?
Are they stocked locally now ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adam.R

Thanks @Craig Morgan for hooking this juggerknot v2 up...what a champ!






Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rafique said:


> Where was I when all these Phantoms started popping up ?
> Are they stocked locally now ?



Nope, they are no longer made! Can only be bought second hand! But they don't come up often.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rafique

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope, they are no longer made! Can only be bought second hand! But they don't come up often.



Ah thought as much, I would have spotted if someone stocked locally Thanks @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GSM500

Prime DLC on the Mixx

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## ARYANTO

Ladon with Blotto @ work today , my last week of work before ''retirement''

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Expro on Mixx... Taviro included...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Jengz

A reload, a gclass, some bvc hybrid aliens and mango passion by 8ball is by far the greatest DL vaping experience I've ever had the pleasure of vaping! I have been through litres of this juice and i cannot get tired of it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Phantom Green ready for tomorrow!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Paul33

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> A little bit of desserty DL goodness on an overcast Venda morning.
> View attachment 214608
> 
> So glad I got another Drop RDA. Thank you for the recommendation and hookup of this stellar juice @Rooigevaar!


I have still not ever tried a drop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> I have still not ever tried a drop.



You are missing out!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chickenstrip

SMPL Mech and Dvarw MTL

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Some Taviro DL on the Drop RDA and some Mango Freezo MTL in the MD

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## THE REAPER

Reo and Ol16 with some spook freaky fruit on ice bonding with my new Girl.

Reactions: Winner 15


----------



## ARYANTO

Dug the REV Nitro out of the box - this was one of the first real mods I bought , still going strong .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## DougP

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Some Taviro DL on the Drop RDA and some Mango Freezo MTL in the MD
> View attachment 214760
> View attachment 214761


Bud like serious...
Your really need to change that wallpaper background screen on your PC.
Put like a warthog or something like that up..


Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

DougP said:


> Bud like serious...
> Your really need to change that wallpaper background screen on your PC.
> Put like a warthog or something like that up..
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk



I'm already switching tabs before I take my photos bud....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Some Gentle Giant Banana Custard to end off the day....

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Grand Guru

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Some Gentle Giant Banana Custard to end off the day....
> 
> View attachment 214809


Beautiful setup!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Some Gentle Giant Banana Custard to end off the day....
> 
> View attachment 214809


I’m glad it found a home with a mod that deserves it!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

Xmas came early.


Courtesy of @BioHAZarD .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## MeirTaitz

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Some Gentle Giant Banana Custard to end off the day....
> 
> View attachment 214809


Banana custard sounds amazzzzing. I will hunt it down!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Spyker41771



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Silver

Getting good use out of the Expromiser V4

Took me a bit of time to get used to it and set up well. Working very nicely. Nice MTL tight draw with 1 and a half air holes open 

Found a nice juice for it. Blend of Calamity Jane (from Hardwicks) and a bit of Taviro (from Wiener Vape). Plus a dash of menthol. Very nice indeed

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Munro31

Silver said:


> Getting good use out of the Expromiser V4
> 
> Took me a bit of time to get used to it and set up well. Working very nicely. Nice MTL tight draw with 1 and a half air holes open
> 
> Found a nice juice for it. Blend of Calamity Jane (from Hardwicks) and a bit of Taviro (from Wiener Vape). Plus a dash of menthol. Very nice indeed


I took some red pill one shot and made a mtl 18mg juice, tastes great in the V4

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## KZOR

BB time

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Phill

vicTor said:


> View attachment 214922


Great to see the sub monkey back in action!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Phill said:


> Great to see the sub monkey back in action!



thanks @Phill

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Pineapple and Litchi crispy flavour in rhe Skyline!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Silver said:


> Getting good use out of the Expromiser V4
> 
> Took me a bit of time to get used to it and set up well. Working very nicely. Nice MTL tight draw with 1 and a half air holes open
> 
> Found a nice juice for it. Blend of Calamity Jane (from Hardwicks) and a bit of Taviro (from Wiener Vape). Plus a dash of menthol. Very nice indeed



What build did you settle on @Silver?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500

4 by MTL in my hand, all flavour machines

Reactions: Winner 17


----------



## Silver

GSM500 said:


> 4 by MTL in my hand, all flavour machines
> View attachment 214937



awesome @GSM500 
MTL quartet!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> What build did you settle on @Silver?



I stuck with the VV superfine MTL coil @Dela Rey Steyn 
But it was the wicking that took me a few times to get right
Amazing how it likes the shorter wicks
When I got that right it was much better

And that juice I have in there is doing it justice

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## TyTy

Loving this setup, big up to the Sirs for the leka service as always

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance

Home choice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## CJB85

Resistance said:


> View attachment 214943
> Home choice


That squonker is giving me sleepless nights, gorgeous!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85

This little tank is just getting better and better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 214983
> View attachment 214984


That's pretty low wattage right there! What build are you running @Grand Guru ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> That's pretty low wattage right there! What build are you running @Grand Guru ?


A pre-made MTL coil of 1.8 Ohm to which I added 1 or 2 wraps. I'm planning to keep this battery for a while in here

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Winner combo 3 ways

Reactions: Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## CJB85

Trusty trio... I am starting to think it is going to get harder and harder to improve on these setups for my personal tastes... I just want my replacement Odin 200 to ship already!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance

CJB85 said:


> That squonker is giving me sleepless nights, gorgeous!


Thanks bro. I got it from @BioHAZarD in the week. Legend I tell you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

MRHarris1 said:


> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


Hard to beat the intake!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## MRHarris1

Grand Guru said:


> Hard to beat the intake!


Agree

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

When it rains in Venda, on does not simply "drive" up a hill 
3 trucks got stuck in front of our brick making plant. Went down to oversee the Excavator pulling them out. Didn't mind the 'traffic' too much, some Panama in the MD on the Active for these wet and muddy days.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## CJB85

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> When it rains in Venda, on does not simply "drive" up a hill
> 3 trucks got stuck in front of our brick making plant. Went down to oversee the Excavator pulling them out. Didn't mind the 'traffic' too much, some Panama in the MD on the Active for these wet and muddy days.
> View attachment 215030


I often visited the University of Venda on business. Let’s just say that when it rains in Venda, one doesn’t just drive up a tarred road either.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## BioHAZarD

the perfect workhorse combo

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Grand Guru

BioHAZarD said:


> the perfect workhorse combo
> 
> View attachment 215039


Name it! Looks like a crown.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Grand Guru said:


> Name it! Looks like a crown.


Armor Engine by Armor Mods

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## CJB85

BioHAZarD said:


> Armor Engine by Armor Mods


Stunning setup, maybe one day when I'm big!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## KB_314

GSM500 said:


> 4 by MTL in my hand, all flavour machines
> View attachment 214937


@GSM500 what build do you use on your Prime's? I'm still fiddling with builds on mine and seem to be getting slightly better flavour from the Lite 24 (although the Prime seems a bit smoother). But I'm sure I just need to find the right build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500

KB_314 said:


> @GSM500 what build do you use on your Prime's? I'm still fiddling with builds on mine and seem to be getting slightly better flavour from the Lite 24 (although the Prime seems a bit smoother). But I'm sure I just need to find the right build.


The Kayfun Lite 24 was pretty good, just didn't enjoy the way the airflow was done and I also prefer a top fill model. Been using the KF Prime for about two and a half years now.

In the one build I have Crafted Coils MTL Quad Core Alien and the other has a Hellvape Fused Clapton 32*2/38. Both are 2.5mm ID

I have the bottom of the coil about 1.5mm above the airflow hole on the deck

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

It's a hard 'rock' life for us, it's hard 'Drop' life for us.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Funny 5


----------



## Paul33

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> It's a hard 'rock' life for us, it's hard 'Drop' life for us.....
> View attachment 215116


Stop it with the drop pics. You’re causing trouble.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mzr

Don't feel like keeping it in my hand too long unless I vape it with a glove today

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Phill

Old faithfull.... Plug & Skyfall

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Stranger

Mzr said:


> Don't feel like keeping it in my hand too long unless I vape it with a glove today
> View attachment 215136



OOOHHH me love it long time.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger

If you can see it ...... the camo is not working

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Stranger said:


> If you can see it ...... the camo is not working


Ooooh look, a floating Dwarv!

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Stranger



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## McGeezy21

And just like that, I'm back like I never left...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy

Ready for Jozi thunderstorm with this new setup, I’m part of the cool kids club now

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Beautiful day in Langebaan

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## THE REAPER

BioHAZarD said:


> Beautiful day in Langebaan
> View attachment 215277


Nice view bud where is the fishing rod lol.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

THE REAPER said:


> Nice view bud where is the fishing rod lol.


Haha. The kids took their nets. No fishing for dad this weekend

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

A day at Albert Falls Dam... check the Giraffe in the distance! And the vape (Dani 21700) is in my pocket!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance

2.03 ohm MTL at 34.8w with a 3mg juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12


----------



## KZOR

The Titan family.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

Some morning MTL bounty

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Adam.R

Blimey on the wicks on this hot day. Thanks @KZOR





Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Adam.R

Blimey on this hot day! 





Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## incredible_hullk

Time to refill on my chilli condiments

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## KB_314

GSM500 said:


> The Kayfun Lite 24 was pretty good, just didn't enjoy the way the airflow was done and I also prefer a top fill model. Been using the KF Prime for about two and a half years now.
> 
> In the one build I have Crafted Coils MTL Quad Core Alien and the other has a Hellvape Fused Clapton 32*2/38. Both are 2.5mm ID
> 
> I have the bottom of the coil about 1.5mm above the airflow hole on the deck


Thanks I will try and lift my coil a bit. Also still getting used to this Mavation cotton. In both the Prime and Lite I'm getting decent flavour when I use a small alien or clapton rather than simple round wire spaced coils (thanks to your reply). But honestly the flavour I get from my old Kayfun 5 with the MTL air insert is considerably better. To the degree where certain juices cannot be vaped in the K5 because they are too sweet or spicy, but are fine in the Prime because it's muting the flavour intensity. I definitely still need to fiddle with builds. I prefer the airflow on the Prime, so I hope I will eventually find a 'sweet-spot' for me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

My office on this lazy Sunday evening

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 16


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum Aerodynamic and DVarw DL!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO

Gen running the Griffin today

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## NecroticAngel



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Kiai

Trying mtl with my new setup.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Last night

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## incredible_hullk

BioHAZarD said:


> My office on this lazy Sunday evening
> 
> View attachment 215386


Holy shit this reminds me of Santorini

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Spyker41771

I allways buy the ! but the # is also really freaken nice and sweet

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## KZOR

Testing some transitional devices.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Phantom Delrin with Take Two RTA from Grimm Green!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## JurgensSt

Rob Fisher said:


> Hellfire Phantom Delrin with Take Two RTA from Grimm Green!
> View attachment 215549
> View attachment 215550



Feedback on the Tank ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

JurgensSt said:


> Feedback on the Tank ?



It's a dual coil RTA which is not really in my wheelhouse. However... it's an easy build and the first 10 minutes with the RTA impresses me big time! Airflow is decent for an RDL vape. I'm so tired of tight airflows and this one is great! Also happy it has a bit of a flat top so my Siam Tips fit no problem. I think this would suit juices that like a warmer vape but so far Red Pill is doing great in it! The airflow is a little noisy but I really like the airflow! Of all the recent RTA's I have played with this one has the most potential! I have dual Ni80 2.5mm Nano Aliens coming out at 0.2Ω and I'm firing it at 30 watts.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tank Test Day! Dvarw DL as the standard! Pallas RTA, Ether RTA with extended tank and the Take Two RTA.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

1 st day at work as an independent contractor , working my own hours and no more in-house politics - 
Dov and Reload

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## JB1987

Really liking this Aromamizer V2

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## AKS



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

AKS said:


> View attachment 215584


Even your mod knows not to disrespect you, because it says that you are a "Hard Kant"...

Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## AKS

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Even your mod knows not to disrespect you, because it says that you are a "Hard Kant"...


Ja hy ken my....ek rol rof!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thrill DNA60 with engraved Dvarw!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## THE REAPER

Love the Destiny RTA great flavor easy to use. its great.


thanks @Dela Rey Steyn.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Mzr

Rob Fisher said:


> Hellfire Phantom Delrin with Take Two RTA from Grimm Green!


Uncle @Rob Fisher that Type two looks amazing on there would like to hear about your experience with this one and if you will rock the retro drip tip it comes with

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dombank

Titan Series Box Mod
Axial Pro (Parallel)
Twisted Tips: Black Granite 

LostVape Paranormal
Widowmaker RTA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru

The Rose MTL paired with the Crown with some pineapple & Lychee fruity flavours

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

3rd refill on the Destiny... batteries not going to last long today...

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

BioHAZarD said:


> View attachment 215670



We'll just call that the Pulse 3.... you have a borderline problem mate! LOL! Poor Luna is feeling left out in the back there....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## BioHAZarD

DarthBranMuffin said:


> We'll just call that the Pulse 3.... you have a borderline problem mate! LOL! Poor Luna is feeling left out in the back there....


They all get lots of love... the luna's are just resting a bit

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

JKM and my beloved Epetite!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

"Please step away from the MTL now! It belongs to OmniCorp"

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 9 | Funny 4


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Eleaf Glass Pen... not replacing the Expro just yet

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum Aerodynamic with Dvarw DL and Stratum Submariner with Dvarw DL FL.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## KZOR

If you really want to test a juice then a series mech is the way to go. 
I will be playing around with the beastly Overdose by Suicide Mods on my live tonight. 
Perfect coil setup for the occasion is a pair of White Collar Hex coils with a extra wrap on each = 0.42ohms

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Timwis

KZOR said:


> If you really want to test a juice then a series mech is the way to go.
> I will be playing around with the beastly Overdose by Suicide Mods on my live tonight.
> Perfect coil setup for the occasion is a pair of White Collar Hex coils with a extra wrap on each = 0.42ohms
> View attachment 215756
> View attachment 215757
> View attachment 215758
> View attachment 215759
> View attachment 215760
> View attachment 215761


Unfortunately i don't believe White Collar coils can be bought in the UK, they do look very decent!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## KZOR

Timwis said:


> i don't believe White Collar coils can be bought in the UK



Well i think you have made enough SA friends by now that you might as well consider coming over for a holiday and not only treat yourself to beautiful
scenery but also to what our local vape industry has on offer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Morix

KZOR said:


> If you really want to test a juice then a series mech is the way to go.
> I will be playing around with the beastly Overdose by Suicide Mods on my live tonight.
> Perfect coil setup for the occasion is a pair of White Collar Hex coils with a extra wrap on each = 0.42ohms
> View attachment 215756
> View attachment 215757
> View attachment 215758
> View attachment 215759
> View attachment 215760
> View attachment 215761


Nice box.. Love the tagging/graf style of the letters.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis

KZOR said:


> Well i think you have made enough SA friends by now that you might as well consider coming over for a holiday and not only treat yourself to beautiful
> scenery but also to what our local vape industry has on offer.


Always wanted to watch a Test Match at Newlands!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## JurgensSt

Timwis said:


> Always wanted to watch a Test Match at Newlands!!!!!


Newlands is no more. They closed the stadium and forced the local team to use the stadium that was build for the waist of money I mean Soccer World Cup in 2010

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 5 | Informative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Glad I don’t live in nelson Mandela bay

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

The Tauren Collection ready for the weekend... Woza Weekend!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## vicTor

...kom ons duik !

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## AKS

Coffee & Smores. Yummo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## CashKat88

... And so the MTL Army grows...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

CashKat88 said:


> ... And so the MTL Army grows...
> View attachment 215790



OCD twitch twitch.... swop those tanks around!!!!

Stunning lineup there!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## CashKat88

DarthBranMuffin said:


> OCD twitch twitch.... swop those tanks around!!!!
> 
> Stunning lineup there!!!


I understand your OCD but overhang irratates me more and that poor little kangertech can only handle 22mm atties, the Glas mini is a 23mm

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

LOOP V1.5 on the MVV2... so glad I found a reason to use this RDA again, at last she found a home!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratums testing the new Hussar Legacy X RTA's!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Devon Strydom

GRUS and Intake dual loaded up with some BLIMEY 
@KZOR you were right

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## AKS

Devon Strydom said:


> GRUS and Intake dual loaded up with some BLIMEY
> @KZOR you were right


Maximum matchiness achieved!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Saturday morning combo with half a bottle of yummy chocolate juice that was steeping for a few months

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Aerodynamic with Legacy X's on top! I'm very impressed with the new Legacy X's! Great airflow, great flavour! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

Timwis said:


> View attachment 215918


Anani V2?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Hoping to build the Symba tonight.
I took it apart for cleaning .

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Timwis

Resistance said:


> Anani V2?


Correct mate!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Late night building session

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Timwis

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Late night building session
> View attachment 215922


I have some Apple JD that would go nice in that glass!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> Saturday morning combo with half a bottle of yummy chocolate juice that was steeping for a few months
> View attachment 215878


MD Snap!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Timwis said:


> I have some Apple JD that would go nice in that glass!


Had the last of my Ardbeg earlier. Now on some mellow Bushmills

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Jengz

Rockimg the big guns today with my little pocket rocket aio. 

Always loaded with bvc aliens, in the two monsters some solid 3mm hybrids all day and an mtl alien in my dotshell! 

Full on flavour and hands down thee best coils in the vaping universe!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## JB1987



Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Hussar Legacy X on the Stratum Aerodynamic went with for Prawns and Beer at Ray's!

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Resistance

Smooth mesh vaping.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Timwis

Rob Fisher said:


> The Hussar Legacy X on the Stratum Aerodynamic went with for Prawns and Beer at Ray's!
> View attachment 216010
> View attachment 216011
> View attachment 216012


A bitter and real ales man but that Lager sure looks refreshing!!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

It'is the season.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Mzr

Some home brew in the Blotto and krieky

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher

Timwis said:


> A bitter and real ales man but that Lager sure looks refreshing!!!!



It was very... but wished it was either a Weiss Beer or a Newcastle!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis

Rob Fisher said:


> It was very... but wished it was either a Weiss Beer or a Newcastle!


You get Newcastle Brown Ale in SA?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Timwis said:


> You get Newcastle Brown Ale in SA?



No, we don't and that makes me VERY SAD! I discovered it while cruising on Royal Caribbean lines... absolutely love the stuff!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## myBru

Wild Bull So Horny (ja nê!) RDA... insane flavour!!! It's beast of a dripper... got 4 hive coils in there. I just couldn't run 6 coils, it was running too hot.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## jamie

Birthday present from my wife. This one has been on my list for a while.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Christos

THE REAPER said:


> Reo and Ol16 with some spook freaky fruit on ice bonding with my new Girl.
> View attachment 214778


Wow! I think this reo used to belong to me many many years ago!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## THE REAPER

Christos said:


> Wow! I think this reo used to belong to me many many years ago!


Just shows you how awesome these mods are its had its run around and still going strong I love this beauty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## JordanEpic

Yummy yummy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## JordanEpic

L


RiccoS said:


> View attachment 213186


Looking good there, I hope it serves you well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy

First day of school holidays while kids are still at school. Love me some drip action on this setup!!!

Reactions: Winner 14


----------



## Slick

Jengz said:


> View attachment 215993
> 
> Rockimg the big guns today with my little pocket rocket aio.
> 
> Always loaded with bvc aliens, in the two monsters some solid 3mm hybrids all day and an mtl alien in my dotshell!
> 
> Full on flavour and hands down thee best coils in the vaping universe!


Agree with you on this,if only there was a black Friday special on them

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Expro on Paranormal with some Banana Custard...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru

Brunhilde on the Mixx with some Litchi on ice

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> Brunhilde on the Mixx with some Litchi on ice
> View attachment 216083



So beautiful... still have to get myself one of those Brunhilde MTL's at some stage...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JordanEpic

Grand Guru said:


> Brunhilde on the Mixx with some Litchi on ice
> View attachment 216083


Omg what a mod

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Emergency vaping check.

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## GerrieP

Test drive a smaller top pocket combo.
So far no issues.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## KZOR

Let's see what this guy is all about?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## JordanEpic

Clz stabwood with Dvarw DL single nichrome 3mm classic with some Loaded strawberry jelly doughnut

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

JordanEpic said:


> Clz stabwood with Dvarw DL single nichrome 3mm classic with some Loaded strawberry jelly doughnut



Hot-tub Vape Machine...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO

The usual Blotto on the Dov @ ''work'' today , it 's the third time this month that the power fcked out at 10h00 , I hanged around till 15h00 and came home . Hope the job can be done tomorrow ...

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

ARYANTO said:


> The usual Blotto on the Dov @ ''work'' today , it 's the third time this month that the power fcked out at 10h00 , I hanged around till 15h00 and came home . Hope the job can be done tomorrow ...
> View attachment 216091



Snap!!!

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Jengz

Slick said:


> Agree with you on this,if only there was a black Friday special on them


I will pay as much as needes for these, i have a set in my silver reload since lockdown started and they still have some blues to thwm, seen about 2 litres of juice through them! Bvc for the win!

Reactions: Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Snap!!!
> 
> View attachment 216092


Got your one as well  love them !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## JordanEpic

ARYANTO said:


> The usual Blotto on the Dov @ ''work'' today , it 's the third time this month that the power fcked out at 10h00 , I hanged around till 15h00 and came home . Hope the job can be done tomorrow ...
> View attachment 216091


I had one of those until a battery sleeve gave up and shorted one of the terminals.. was such a hard hitter

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Quick rewick on the Reo/OL16 and some ADV Red 12mg from @YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## ARYANTO

JordanEpic said:


> I had one of those until a battery sleeve gave up and shorted one of the terminals.. was such a hard hitter


Jordan , these are awesome - ask around, it can be fixed - and they are not that hard on the pocket , as you have noticed - if I dig something . I'll buy two , you have been vaping a while , you are not a noob , just ask and some one will come to the rescue .

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

View attachment 216122


DarthBranMuffin said:


> Snap!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## AKS

Semi-snap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

AKS said:


> View attachment 216169
> 
> Semi-snap.


I see your mod has downgraded you a bit....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## AKS

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I see your mod has downgraded you a bit....


Yes, I’ve lodged a complaint with Squid. Caught the mod searching for “silly” and “right” to replace “normal”.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## JordanEpic

VGOD Elite 200 with a Rebirth loaded with some dual handmade aliens and some Null white chocolate crunchie power build

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## JordanEpic

ARYANTO said:


> Jordan , these are awesome - ask around, it can be fixed - and they are not that hard on the pocket , as you have noticed - if I dig something . I'll buy two , you have been vaping a while , you are not a noob , just ask and some one will come to the rescue .


Haha no doubt, I left it with the guy at the vape and he said he tried, so silly little me I had a DNA 250 board laying around spare so I thought I could test my fine electronic skills, basically ended up stripping everything out trying to make space for it, long story short, nothing fit like it was supposed to, tried a host of boards but didn't actually manage to get it right. So now its just a pretty paper weight..

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Dvarw DL matched with the Foxy Druga With some sour lime juice

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## JordanEpic

Grand Guru said:


> Dvarw DL matched with the Foxy Druga With some sour lime juice
> View attachment 216181


Love the copper finish

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Picked up this Pico on special a while back... I could have bought 8 of them for the price of the RTA on top minus the tip!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## GSM500

Rob Fisher said:


> Picked up this Pico on special a while back... I could have bought 8 of them for the price of the RTA on top minus the tip!
> View attachment 216207


Brilliant reliable mods, have many of them and a couple of Pico 25's too.

Pity the newer version was such a flop.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Old Faithful Drop on the Paranormal

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 15


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

IF Mods with Hussar Legacy X and Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

Bskr V2 matches with the Punk with some fruity menthol juice

Reactions: Winner 16


----------



## vicTor

...always a pleasure @JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 16


----------



## Grand Guru

My first attempt at the Glaze Mini and Taviro. I'm not a Tobacco fan but this one is the deal and the Glaze mini is a true MTL which delivers loads of flavour. Hellvape MTL Clapton coil at 1.88 Ohm vaping at 9 watts.

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## THE REAPER

Grand Guru said:


> My first attempt at the Glaze Mini and Taviro. I'm not a Tobacco fan but this one is the deal and the Glaze mini is a true MTL which delivers loads of flavour. Hellvape MTL Clapton coil at 1.88 Ohm vaping at 9 watts.
> View attachment 216293


I'm just waiting for the mod to hit the classies love it. Nice setup.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

Rob Fisher said:


> IF Mods with Hussar Legacy X and Dvarw DL!
> View attachment 216247



Rob I thought of you when I saw the new Land Rover Defender, in white, the other day 

The ultimate Storm Trooper vehicle


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Expro V4 on the Titan rocking some Taviro

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher

Darth Vaper said:


> Rob I thought of you when I saw the new Land Rover Defender, in white, the other day
> 
> The ultimate Storm Trooper vehicle



Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 11 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Onegin DNA75C with OG Davrw DL on top and Red Pill inside!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Mzr

Rob Fisher said:


> Onegin DNA75C with OG Davrw DL on top and Red Pill inside!


 Beautiful piece there uncle @Rob Fisher so petite and absolutely stunner of a mod

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

It's a Dvarw and Red Pill day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani 21700 with Taifun GT IV!

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Kiai

I got this tank last week. This is my first MTL setup. I am shocked by how long the juice last. My main tanks gets filled 3 times a day. This tank is still going strong after 10 days.

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Resistance

Tilt left for best results

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## ShowMeTwice

Crafter's Den Pocket v2 RTA on the Cthulhu Hastur 88w mod.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Dvarw DL on the Titan rocking some Drip Hacks Forbidden Fruit with extra WS23...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru

Intakr single sitting on the Grus with some Lemon Shock!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Orch1d



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## THE REAPER

And this one is on my good friend @Dela Rey Steyn thank you bud really loving this brandy. So thank you. And while enjoying it vaping some Custard Sugar Cookie in the expro on top of the Armour Pro.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Grand Guru

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Dvarw DL on the Titan rocking some Drip Hacks Forbidden Fruit with extra WS23...
> 
> View attachment 216468


I need to find a way to coerce you into selling that mod to me

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

Siren 2 22mm MTL RTA is the king of all RTAs. No matter what I throw in it, the flavour pops incredibly well! Yes I do love my other MTL setups but this one has a special place.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

Zeus x mesh with some drip shot mango. Tasty.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

Paul33 said:


> Zeus x mesh with some drip shot mango. Tasty.
> 
> View attachment 216568


Please elaborate on the juice bro.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Resistance said:


> Please elaborate on the juice bro.


I don’t do juice reviews for a few reasons:

1. I’m not very talented at juice descriptions like most people 
2. My tastebuds clearly are broken 

but I’ll give it a try:

It’s a really tasty mango, it’s definitely not kak.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Funny 10


----------



## Kiai

I got the tripod this afternoon. It comes with a horrible drip tip so I made this temporary drip tip on the Dremel. Really the wrong tool for the job. So slightly skew but still much better.
View attachment 216559



Paul33 said:


> I don’t do juice reviews for a few reasons:
> 
> 1. I’m not very talented at juice descriptions like most people
> 2. My tastebuds clearly are broken
> 
> but I’ll give it a try:
> 
> It’s a really tasty mango, it’s definitely not kak.


Very eloquently stated. The words of a master wordsmith!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Kiai said:


> I got the tripod this afternoon. It comes with a horrible drip tip so I made this temporary drip tip on the Dremel. Really the wrong tool for the job. So slightly skew but still much better.
> View attachment 216559
> 
> 
> Very eloquently stated. The words of a master wordsmith!


Thank you kindly. I put maximum effort into that review. More to follow. Hold your breath and be excited.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Munro31

Kiai said:


> I got this tank last week. This is my first MTL setup. I am shocked by how long the juice last. My main tanks gets filled 3 times a day. This tank is still going strong after 10 days.
> 
> View attachment 216442


Very nice! Where did you get it? I'm move more and more to MTL, its just more satisfying for me and in the words of Bruce Almighty PLEEAASURRRABLE!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Paul33 said:


> I don’t do juice reviews for a few reasons:
> 
> 1. I’m not very talented at juice descriptions like most people
> 2. My tastebuds clearly are broken
> 
> but I’ll give it a try:
> 
> It’s a really tasty mango, it’s definitely not kak.


Reason me asking. I got a bottle of Cloud burst mango. It was epic. Then there was no stock so I got the MSP mango.
When stock arrived of the cloud burst, it wasn't the same even @hot.chillie35 complained about the smell of the vapour.
So if you say it tastes like mango(authentic) and the aroma of the vapour doesn't stink up the place. Then it's worth a look into.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

Paul33 said:


> I don’t do juice reviews for a few reasons:
> 
> 1. I’m not very talented at juice descriptions like most people
> 2. My tastebuds clearly are broken
> 
> but I’ll give it a try:
> 
> It’s a really tasty mango, it’s definitely not kak.


I definitely like, definitely not kak!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33

Resistance said:


> I definitely like, definitely not kak!


It’s still in the rta so it’s definitely worth it in my opinion. Some mango juices are just awful. This one is good!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Morning combo with some coffee hazelnut flavour by ADV. Happy life!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's been a long time since I had 5 tanks I enjoy and use for longer than 2 minutes! There has been a spate of good RTA's of late! Hussar Legacy X with Extention tank on an IF Mods, Taifun GTIV on Dani 21700 with custom white sleeve, Unlimit from Kizoku on a Hellfire Phantom, Dvarw DL on Stratum Aerodynamic and DDP RTA on a Delta Next!

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Kiai

Munro31 said:


> Very nice! Where did you get it? I'm move more and more to MTL, its just more satisfying for me and in the words of Bruce Almighty PLEEAASURRRABLE!!!


This is the Chinese clone of the Dvarw. I got it when I ordered some mods from 3avape. I think Sato vape in Cape has ordered some.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 19


----------



## TyTy

Massive thanks to the Sirs and Chad for the Grus Cover!!! Outstanding work

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## KB_314

Hardwick's (Tennis Biscuit), Kayfun Lite, and the Q-mini workhorse

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Resistance

vicTor said:


> View attachment 216619


Silky smooth!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny

What else would a responsible guy do in Bali on a Saturday night, BB and Dani keeping me company, need a whirlwind of a few weeks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## CashKat88

Some 12mg Red pill one shot in Hilda... Perfect Sunday chillout.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mod for the Jacuzzi! After a 5,8 Km walk in the drizzle a session in the Jacuzzi will go down well!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Timwis

Pure Poetry!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru

Ares MTL on the Warwolf with Pure Blue elixir inside. Have a wonderful week everyone!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## KarlDP

Pulse V2 with Asgard Mini. Running some Tri Core Aliens from Sir Vape, TFC cotton and Slick Milk from NCV = Happy place..

Guys with OCD... I know what you looking at.. LOL

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

KarlDP said:


> View attachment 216750
> 
> 
> Pulse V2 with Asgard Mini. Running some Tri Core Aliens from Sir Vape, TFC cotton and Slick Milk from NCV = Happy place..
> 
> Guys with OCD... I know what you looking at.. LOL



Twitch.... twitch...

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor

10,000 days

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Nevoks Edjo with some 20mg Dragonfruit NicSalts... eish, almost pulled a "Silver"...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Destiny on the Drag X & Nevoks Edjo

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru

Those who are into MTL and haven't tried the intake yet, you are missing on some great vape!

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## KZOR

Next up for a build. 
Great looking pair.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## jamie

Time to relax after a long day of moving house.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Destiny on the Drag X & Nevoks Edjo
> 
> View attachment 216816


I’m starting to think I didn’t give my destiny enough of a chance

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> Those who are into MTL and haven't tried the intake yet, you are missing on some great vape!
> View attachment 216850



Definitely need to get one then... will chat to the minister of xmas finance..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Drop Solo paired with the Pulse V2 with some yummy bar one chocolate flavour Big Mouth.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Jengz

Get QUENCHED!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Awesome day at Mac Bananas!

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Jengz

A cloudworx day! Some dessert greatness!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Awesome day at Mac Bananas!
> 
> View attachment 216908


I love the cover dude

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> I love the cover dude



Have a chat with @SarelD, he customizes it the way you want it and provides an awesome service!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

IF Mods Ling with Dvarw DL and The Mandalorian!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Some Good Boy MTL goodness in my newly dubbed "Oryx" setup on a rainy Venda morning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 15


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy

My friends to keep me company while doing some prep for school next year!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Paul33

Mujahid Padayachy said:


> My friends to keep me company while doing some prep for school next year!
> View attachment 216979


This Grus is growing on me the more I see it. 

how’s it treating you bud?

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy

Paul33 said:


> This Grus is growing on me the more I see it.
> 
> how’s it treating you bud?



Honestly I am loving it, not as heavy as I thought after watching reviews on it and it feels great in the hand. I am running with a single 18650 with Destiny RTA at 45w and its giving me a great vaping experience. Its a very clean looking mod and I really like that it can accommodate large attys if needs be.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

My oh my but the Jellybox 228W is a looker.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 16


----------



## Grand Guru

Destiny with a custom driptip paired with the Rx Gen2/3 anf some fruity pomegranate juice

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## JordanEpic

Two beasts, the mesh is pretty cool.. and the triple is, as always, a completely ridiculous cloud beast

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## CashKat88

Some iced out black current in the reload and Dotbox

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO

@ work

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## RayDeny

Bali smoking add, am I doing it right or am I not PRO enough?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Siren 2 22mm MTL RTA sitting on the Aspire Mixx with some fresh Guava Pure Green juice

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hussar Legacy X on the Onegin! An awesome flavour tank with perfect airflow!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Lunchtime vape! Gata and Kroma-R with some Pure Blue.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO

New coil in Blotto , dig the flavour - D/B on fire duty , Zoo cookies in the tank .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor

ARYANTO said:


> New coil in Blotto , dig the flavour - D/B on fire duty , Zoo cookies in the tank .
> View attachment 217111



who's who in the Zoo !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

vicTor said:


> who's who in the Zoo !


Happy birthday toooo yooo
you belong in the zooo
you look like a monkeeey
and smell like one tooo.
*gotcha !*

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor

ARYANTO said:


> Happy birthday toooo yooo
> you belong in the zooo
> you look like a monkeeey
> and smell like one tooo.
> *gotcha !*



brilliant !

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

One of the best value for money setups known to man! Dani Mini with Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Time to relax..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Some Good Boy MTL goodness in my newly dubbed "Oryx" setup on a rainy Venda morning.
> View attachment 216976
> 
> View attachment 216977


Matchy matchy!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## delon

Desert time...






Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## TheSubieVaper

giving MTL a second go 
Running some TKO coffee time free salts
Joined by @Power puffz

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor

...hier leben die blinden

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## ARYANTO

Doing show units with the Blotto and Argus, my Blotto's are becoming like @Rob Fisher 's Dvarw's , going everywhere in rotation and the first Mini is on the way .

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Doing show units with the Blotto and Argus, my Blotto's are becoming like @Rob Fisher 's Dvarw's , going everywhere in rotation and the first Mini is on the way .
> View attachment 217211



Your mod looks smart boet.
Can I suggest you leave the drip tip as is and get red O-rings. I think it will enhance your set-up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Them DNA's...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance

I'm having an MTL moment.
@Timwis . Thanks once again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## KB_314

Rob Fisher said:


> Hussar Legacy X on the Onegin! An awesome flavour tank with perfect airflow!
> View attachment 217088
> View attachment 217089
> View attachment 217090


Awesome mod and so small (I think this is the one that Jai Haze gave a 9.9 and said it was the best mod he's ever used?)

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## AKS

This



Plus this

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 12


----------



## AKS

AKS said:


> This
> View attachment 217241
> 
> 
> Plus this
> View attachment 217242


Is bliss.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DavyH

It’s been a while. Amazing how a couple of weeks’ leave can turn into a two month backlog, but it’s been frantic. More of a table check, but here’s what I’m using most frequently at the moment. That little eLeaf Ikonn was entirely unexpected and it’s great. Last one in the store and set me back an entire R200! C-cell coils fit, so there’s plenty of life left in it.
Glad to have some time to show face.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Answering the Siren's call

Reactions: Winner 16


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Answering the Siren's call
> View attachment 217262


The siren said to me...

Maxus 200w please.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Spongebob

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Answering the Siren's call
> View attachment 217262


I needs me a 22mm Siren 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Mini Red with Hand Engraved Dvarw DL.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## AKS

Rob Fisher said:


> Dani Mini Red with Hand Engraved Dvarw DL.
> View attachment 217314


That looks like it could be Santa’s preferred setup! All Christmassy and pretty.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Glaz mini and Punk setup with some Taviro Tobacco custard

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## ARYANTO

At work today @Resistance 's favourite mod 


and now at home with a near match Zeus

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Dani Mini Red with Hand Engraved Dvarw DL.
> View attachment 217314



Oh. My. Vape. That is beautiful!! I would be too scared to use it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88

Grand Guru said:


> Glaz mini and Punk setup with some Taviro Tobacco custard
> View attachment 217325


Should I use a complex coil or some round wire? 
2.5MM ID or 3MM ID, I'm not getting super great flavour from this Atty, I've heard great stuff about it but not getting the hype

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Sundowner vape , Blackie and Dani on the balcony Kudo's to @Rob Fisher for the beautiful purple Siam tip .

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> At work today @Resistance 's favourite mod
> View attachment 217334
> 
> and now at home with a near match Zeus
> View attachment 217335


You stripped it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

CashKat88 said:


> Should I use a complex coil or some round wire?
> 2.5MM ID or 3MM ID, I'm not getting super great flavour from this Atty, I've heard great stuff about it but not getting the hype


I’m using a hell a 2.5mm ID hellvape MTL Clapton coil at 1.8 Ohm and the flavour is excellent... I didn’t try a simple round wire in it but I’m quite optimistic I’ll get a similar performance with it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Loop 1.5 on the MVV 2

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Jengz

On the road

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Strangers Minuta Dicodes with Black Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13 | Creative 1


----------



## Mzr

Rob Fisher said:


> Strangers Minuta Dicodes with Black Dvarw DL!


 Wow that black dwarv looks amazing who did it for you Uncle @Rob Fisher?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mzr said:


> Wow that black dwarv looks amazing who did it for you Uncle @Rob Fisher?



@Mauritz55 did it for me locally @Mzr!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius

Rob Fisher said:


> Strangers Minuta Dicodes with Black Dvarw DL!
> View attachment 217376


Exceptional Skipper!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

I'm digging this RTA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lustro with Violator. A little overhang in the front!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ahhh this is better! No overhang!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Minikin Reborn and Dvarw DL. Feels very old school!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> Minikin Reborn and Dvarw DL. Feels very old school!
> View attachment 217437


Now that is cool !

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> Lustro with Violator. A little overhang in the front!
> View attachment 217435


neat colour combo Rob.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

@Resistance , now it's been Dremel polished , seal it or polish weekly ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

better shot - nearly confident enough to strip the black Double barrel...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## AZAM-ZN

THIS JUICE!!! Winner!! Need a top up...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> I'm digging this RTA!
> View attachment 217412


I'm digging that setup.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> better shot - nearly confident enough to strip the black Double barrel...
> View attachment 217450


I see that mod with an acid etch,but I might be over thinking.

Clear coat. First wipe with vinegar and dry thoroughly before coating.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## Kiai



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## RayDeny

I find myself really enjoying the BB again, what do they say “ Absence makes the heart grow fonder”?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## MRHarris1

My very First RDA, that started my rebuilding journey.






Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 11 | Funny 1


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

...let's go ! ★

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## dombank

Mr Consistent

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Skyline sitting on the Kroma-R with some Tobacco Bastards N29!

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Tauren Solo on the Furyan....

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Grand Guru

Siren 2 22mm MTL RTA paired with the Epetite with some Mango & strawberryny Vapology. My favourite tank and my favourite mod!

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Release the fires of hell... love these babies!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Spongebob

Grand Guru said:


> Skyline sitting on the Kroma-R with some Tobacco Bastards N29!
> View attachment 217541


 Beautiful 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

Nevermore on the Cube-S rocking my DIY Strawberry Secret Sauce!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Timwis

Kiai said:


> View attachment 217395
> View attachment 217395


A nice pair of Victory's!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

vicTor said:


> ...let's go ! ★
> 
> View attachment 217520


That tree decoration looks sinister, a bit Tim Burton!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## GerrieP

Ready for holiday vibes.. 
DIY Cherry Fisherman's in the Beserker and Blackcurrant Fisherman's in the Galaxy. I am in love with this juice. Red Pill on a 2 week time-out and still counting....

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## vicTor

Timwis said:


> That tree decoration looks sinister, a bit Tim Burton!!!!!!!!



...lol

merry xmas Sir !

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

vicTor said:


> ...lol
> 
> merry xmas Sir !


And the very same to you kind Sir!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Someone sneaked out of storage to celebrate with me today, and it’s good!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs' PnP army... Drag X being the new (Xmas) addition...

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

Room Fogger said:


> Someone sneaked out of storage to celebrate with me today, and it’s good!
> View attachment 217628


Took mine out and took a few puffs as well. Went back into storage for screen and screw replacement.hopefully in the soonest future.(maybe)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## SarelD

Love it






Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 217464


Matchy matchy with the shoes and socks there I see.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Summer is in full swing and the flowers are blooming! Stratum Aerodynamic with Dvarw DL and the flowers!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Innokin Ares 2 with the matching Kroma-R with some Panama fruity menthol juice.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## CashKat88

This is what you would call small, the little MTL change pocket rocket. .


A comparison.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

CashKat88 said:


> This is what you would call small, the little MTL change pocket rocket. .
> View attachment 217676
> 
> A comparison.
> View attachment 217677



FOMO!!!! I am wicking up some more MTL's today!!!!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Still one of my favorite MTL Starter Kits: OBS Engine MTL RTA on the Cube.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Two white Aerodynamic's (Elforyn Super Tusk and Delrin) with Dvarw DL's ready to do duty today!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Safz_b



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Devon Strydom

Brought out the V1.5 for some matchy matchy action

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru

Devon Strydom said:


> Brought out the V1.5 for some matchy matchy action


Me likes red

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stranger

.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

Innokin Ares series on the matching Kroma-Rs

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

MTL Monday...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## ARYANTO

nou wat sal 'n man nou se ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ARYANTO said:


> nou wat sal 'n man nou se ?
> View attachment 217832


The winner is in the foreground

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## dombank

It has arrived - performance > matchy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger

Very nice Dom, right up your alley.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Bskr V2 sitting in the Coldsteel with some chilled cherry to freshen up this bloody hot day on Bloem!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## KB_314

Don't normally vape tobacco flavours so was nervous ordering VCT - it's delicious! Tastes like a slightly smoked vanilla custard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> View attachment 217971


What Rda is that dude?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> What Rda is that dude?



hi dude, it's a Pulse V2 which I run in single coil, it's my only 24mm

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Timwis said:


> View attachment 217993
> View attachment 217994


 SX looks good

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## CashKat88

Expro for the 12mg MTL juice (Pure Red)
Glaz mini for the 40mg salt Nic (Exclamation) 
Woolies honey nut latte for the hydration.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## ARYANTO

@ivc_mixer , your Sweet Strawberry shines in the Dvarw dl .

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## incredible_hullk

Nye loading ... wiener good boy oak steeped

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

Happy New Year everyone!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Guardians of the Gin & Tonic

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Room Fogger

Great way to start 2021!
Berserker v2 was a gift from @BioHAZarD , thank you kind sir, it’s proving itself to be a great MTL/RDL setup, with a juice that just does it for me from Pied Piper from @InkdVapor. Heaven on this first day of 2021 as I was waiting for a special occasion to unpack them!


To everyone out there, even with all the uncertainty and nonsense we are experiencing, don’t forget to live! We only get one roll of the dice to get our experience on this ball we call home in the universe. What must happen will, it’s not in our hands. Let sanity prevail!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## SarelD

Happy New Year guys






Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Happy New Year my fellow Forumites!
I've been very quiet lately I know, but today I finally got around to fire up my Xmas gift. From me, to Me (SWAMBO is terrible at gifting )
Thank you kindly @OnePowerfulCorsa for your patience and trust and all your help in making this happen. Officially the most beautiful piece of Hardware that I own.
No better way to send her on her maiden voyage than with a tank full of Taviro. Hope everyone has a great 2021.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Happy New Year my fellow Forumites!
> I've been very quiet lately I know, but today I finally got around to fire up my Xmas gift. From me, to Me (SWAMBO is terrible at gifting )
> Thank you kindly @OnePowerfulCorsa for your patience and trust and all your help in making this happen. Officially the most beautiful piece of Hardware that I own.
> No better way to send her on her maiden voyage than with a tank full of Taviro. Hope everyone has a great 2021.
> View attachment 218119


Happy New Year bud. It was an absolute pleasure doing business with you. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314

cos it's Friday..

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Double DNA Deliciousness

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

This juice is so damn good! @GSM500 you hit it out of the ballpark with this Rum & Maple. Juice per exellance!!!

if you like tobacco juices, the Pied Piper range is top class!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

A very flavourful juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 218229



Super Jealous!!!

Going to HAVE to give mine an overhaul as well!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Super Jealous!!!
> 
> Going to HAVE to give mine an overhaul as well!



And I'm hoping when the Zona 3M Wet/Dry Polishing Paper arrives on the 5th that I will be able to restore it to its former glory and even better!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> A very flavourful juice.
> View attachment 218187


I'm not into 2mg, but please elaborate on the juice.


----------



## Grand Guru

Resistance said:


> I'm not into 2mg, but please elaborate on the juice.


Ripe Mango with a touch of coolness... that's as far as I can go

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> Ripe Mango with a touch of coolness... that's as far as I can go


Thanks. I will check it out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Siodis

MTL perfection

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Bskr V1.5 and Argus GT with some strawberry milked

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mellody Box with Hussar Legacy X RTA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Bskr B2 in rhe Coldsteel with some chilled Cherry juice by ADV.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Hellfire Titan with Dvarw DL went with on the 6km walk around the suburb today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## AKS

Thrifty Clouds Sinna in the Destiny. Good stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Expro on Valyrian with some Banana Custard...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Teunh

My little helper

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Cornelius



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

IF Mods Dvarw DL

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Two Ling's from IF Mods for out and about today! Both with Dvarw DL's of course!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Just because I am feeling lazy tonight, might wick a Dvarw later...

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Devon Strydom

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 218474



I so badly want to taste that beer

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ruan91



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Drikusw

Devon Strydom said:


> I so badly want to taste that beer


Unlike most beer but very special.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

@dombank

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 218496


Blottomaniac!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Rose MTL sitting on the Crown with some slurpee strawberry

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Asmodus Vault RDA on the NCV2... 




(No @Paul33, it's not replacing the Tauren RDTA on the Noisy)

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Asmodus Vault RDA on the NCV2...
> 
> View attachment 218535
> 
> 
> (No @Paul33, it's not replacing the Tauren RDTA on the Noisy)


It looks pretty comfy up top there dude

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Asmodus Vault RDA on the NCV2...
> 
> View attachment 218535
> 
> 
> (No @Paul33, it's not replacing the Tauren RDTA on the Noisy)


Metjie metjie!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Beautiful morning in Bloem. Gata on the DB and some smSpiced Coffee by ADV. Have a wonderful day everyone!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

The last of the Xmas goodies about to be eaten!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Mollie

Decided to start the kylin mini knowing that I'm not a rta person the flavor is not bad

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Mollie

Thanks to @Ugi for the juice I really enjoy now I need to get my hands on the grape

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Time to call it a day...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 15


----------



## Lee786

Odin 75c juggernaut v2 SS

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## TheSubieVaper

Black & Silver baby! My EDC

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Jengz

That new new courtesy of the legend @Vape Republic

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## AKS

Doesn’t often happen that I try three new juices and like/love all of them.This is one of them. 
Happy days.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO

and ... @ARYANTO is drippin' baby !!
Like mixing and wicking ,this just came naturally , put coils , put cotton , squeeze some Stawb's and OFF we go , 
@dombank you just opened a new rabbit hole , having fun here bro .

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 13


----------



## dombank

ARYANTO said:


> and ... @ARYANTO is drippin' baby !!
> Like mixing and wicking ,this just came naturally , put coils , put cotton , squeeze some Stawb's and OFF we go ,
> @dombank you just opened a new rabbit hole , having fun here bro .
> View attachment 218698


Looks so good

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> and ... @ARYANTO is drippin' baby !!
> Like mixing and wicking ,this just came naturally , put coils , put cotton , squeeze some Stawb's and OFF we go ,
> @dombank you just opened a new rabbit hole , having fun here bro .
> View attachment 218698


Looks nice bro!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Friday Flavour!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO

End to a perfect day...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

ARYANTO said:


> and ... @ARYANTO is drippin' baby !!
> Like mixing and wicking ,this just came naturally , put coils , put cotton , squeeze some Stawb's and OFF we go ,
> @dombank you just opened a new rabbit hole , having fun here bro .
> View attachment 218698


Absolutely can’t go wrong with a minikin and a goon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Late night MTL

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10 | Funny 1 | Creative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Some weekend MTL coffee vape by Tobacco Bastards

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Mollie

Newly build framed staple in the skyfall sitting on the Dovpo

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Cornelius

All the BB post of late made me miss mine. So Rebuild the Exo and I can confirm it remains the best Red Pill driver ever.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor

...sehnsucht

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher

Weiss Beer, Stratum Aerodynamic with Dvarw DL on top and meat on the fire! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO

vicTor said:


> ...sehnsucht
> 
> View attachment 218801


Sehnsucht is a German noun translated as "longing", "desire", "yearning", or "craving". Some psychologists use the word to represent thoughts and feelings about all facets of life that are unfinished or imperfect, paired with a yearning for ideal alternative experiences.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Won't show you all because there is only one cool mod [that can handle a 22 dripper , looks funny on everything else ] and rda in my possession at the mo ... but things will change ... did'nt even used a rta today 
18:18 UPDATE - so moerse balancing act but me, mod and G+T in same pic

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 14


----------



## ARYANTO

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 218815
> View attachment 218816
> View attachment 218817
> View attachment 218818


You go boy - looking good !

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Shiney Saturday...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Shiney Saturday...
> 
> View attachment 218825


Metjie metjie again. Nice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB Nuggets x 2!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru

Weekend squonking session on the Luxotic BF with some strawberry milked yummy juice

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nice cool weather for a 6km walk around the suburb! Stratum Submariner and Dvarw DL went with!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

An old pic. ,but

ut I've finally earned it.
Edit I forgot to add. Compliments of @Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Mollie

Resistance said:


> An old pic. ,b
> View attachment 218914
> ut I've finally earned it.


Just love my hadalys

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Mollie

Grand Guru said:


> Weekend squonking session on the Luxotic BF with some strawberry milked yummy juice
> View attachment 218869


How is the rda working for you and what builds to you use

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance

The vaper said:


> Just love my hadalys


Well I, didn't earn the hadaly I had it for a while but I was lazy and took it off another mod to test and never took it off yet

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

The vaper said:


> How is the rda working for you and what builds to you use


I use normal SS wire coils on the Thobino. Small Clapton's and aliens also work well in there.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mollie

Resistance said:


> I use normal SS wire coils on the Thobino. Small Clapton's and aliens also work well in there.


Maybe I must start mine up again and play with coil height

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

The vaper said:


> Maybe I must start mine up again and play with coil height


In the Thobino, with the cap off you'll notice theres two notches opposite each other . Drop your coil in there on the screwdriver/coil tool with the screwdriver in the notches. 
Perfect I tell you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

And my playdate. 
Maxus 100w and the Symba RDA.
Perfect combo. Testing it on dual cols.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Mollie

Resistance said:


> In the Thobino, with the cap off you'll notice theres two notches opposite each other . Drop your coil in there on the screwdriver/coil tool with the screwdriver in the notches.
> Perfect I tell you.


Thanks will try it Tommorow I've done some decores for alien builds got some building to do but I think I'm going to put 2.5mm in the tobhino

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru

The vaper said:


> How is the rda working for you and what builds to you use


The way that clamp system works, I find it difficult to fit a round wired coil there. I only use aliens .4 to .5 ohms but it’s one of the best RDAs I’ve ever Vapes on. One of the rare vape setups I’m capable to vape on the whole day (I usually rotate 3 setups a day)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

The vaper said:


> Thanks will try it Tommorow I've done some decores for alien builds got some building to do but I think I'm going to put 2.5mm in the tobhino





Grand Guru said:


> The way that clamp system works, I find it difficult to fit a round wired coil there. I only use aliens .4 to .5 ohms but it’s one of the best RDAs I’ve ever Vapes on. One of the rare vape setups I’m capable to vape on the whole day (I usually rotate 3 setups a day)


True on the normal wire. I normally make a loop so the grub screw grabs hold of the coil,but I agree with you there.
I also agre that this is one very underrated RDA.
What works best for me is 0.2ohm - 2- 2.5mm coil



What do you know? I just removed the coil and it was vandyvape superfine coil. I think I wanted to MTL this RDA.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

The vaper said:


> Maybe I must start mine up again and play with coil height



For coil height.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

I agree with @Resistance on the coil height. Just fit the coil on the coiling rod and lay it straight into the side slots... no fiddling whatsoever.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

The Atty that gives me the most headaches, but amazing flavour 
Ether in MTL mode on the NCv2, enjoying some smooth Taviro Nic Salts on this Monday. Finally back at work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## delon

Destiny on Argus gt.. 50w
0.34ohm build






Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## delon

delon said:


> Destiny on Argus gt.. 50w
> 0.34ohm build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk


Kamikazi alien ni80





Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Ruwaid

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 218815
> View attachment 218816
> View attachment 218817
> View attachment 218818


 @Dela Rey Steyn where did you get the squeeze blackcurrant lemonade mtl juice from?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Ruwaid said:


> @Dela Rey Steyn where did you get the squeeze blackcurrant lemonade mtl juice from?


The legendary @Rooigevaar of course! https://wienervapeshop.co.za/collec...l/products/30ml-squeeze-blackcurrant-mtl-12mg

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V4

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Man, this is fun TM24 on the Manto

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Family meeting time...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani's ready for fishing tomorrow! 21700 and Mini with Dvarw DL's! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## fbb1964

Grand Guru said:


> The Zeta is a winner device which is seriously underrated. I personally find it much better than the Dot Ohm AIO which I kept for less than a month.
> View attachment 190198


I agree I've been looking at aio pods for a while and couldn't decide on which one. Finally decided on the Think Vape Thor AIO and it rocks. Extremely compact to use outside in shirt pocket working in our vegie gardens but the flavour it packs is great. Definitely a winner. I liked it so much I bought a few.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Holiday vibes in the Eastern Free State

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

HCigar Maze 22 on the "Van Gogh" Phantom, forgot how crisp the flavor on this little RDA is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor

...Black Hawk Desert Fox, fueled by Borkum Riff, the rest is Classified

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

vicTor said:


> ...Black Hawk Desert Fox, fueled by Borkum Riff, the rest is Classified
> 
> View attachment 219085



That squeezer is sooo tempting... might just have to get myself one too...

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

DarthBranMuffin said:


> That squeezer is sooo tempting... might just have to get myself one too...



absolutely, very well priced (+/- R450.00) mech squonk

18650 / 20700 - 10ml juice capacity, need I say more

I look forward to seeing yours 

regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Mzr

Boxer squonk with the Axial rda on top with some of my own mix Strawberry lemonade

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> absolutely, very well priced (+/- R450.00) mech squonk
> 
> 18650 / 20700 - 10ml juice capacity, need I say more
> 
> I look forward to seeing yours
> 
> regards


From where?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> From where?



got mine from Fasttech but landed here at R490.00

I have not checked if anyone has stock in SA though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie

vicTor said:


> got mine from Fasttech but landed here at R490.00
> 
> I have not checked if anyone has stock in SA though


I've checked who got stock but so far no one got stock in Gauteng don't know about other provinces 
I also need to get another squonker

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

The vaper said:


> I've checked who got stock but so far no one got stock in Gauteng don't know about other provinces
> I also need to get another squonker



I'll keep my eyes open as well but this mod has been around for a while and mechs aren't that popular to stock, so chances are slim to find a new one here, maybe a used one ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> From where?



Maybe at one of these...


https://www.vapersparadise.co.za/hjugo-vapour-squeezer-kit

http://www.mrandmrshydesvapour.co.z...o-vapor-squeezer-kit-with-n-bf-rda-10ml-black

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Maybe at one of these...
> 
> 
> https://www.vapersparadise.co.za/hjugo-vapour-squeezer-kit
> 
> http://www.mrandmrshydesvapour.co.z...o-vapor-squeezer-kit-with-n-bf-rda-10ml-black



aah, nice find !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

The view.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> The view.
> View attachment 219194
> View attachment 219195


Near Clarens?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR

Forz with the Vertex RTA from Hellfire. What a fantastic RTA .... super restrict MTL to tight DL. Cannot wait to do the review and show you guys tomorrow.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Near Clarens?


Kiara Lodge. 15Km outside Clarens and right next to the Golden Gate...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Ruwaid

KZOR said:


> Forz with the Vertex RTA from Hellfire. What a fantastic RTA .... super restrict MTL to tight DL. Cannot wait to do the review and show you guys tomorrow.
> View attachment 219205


 Just watched Hellvape's youtube introductory video on it and its done so nicely! Even the video. Seems like a new mtl contender...cannot wait!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Jengz

Yoh im loving this combo!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Omni on Paranormal... got to love them classics!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## AKS

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Omni on Paranormal... got to love them classics!
> 
> View attachment 219282


Now that Omni shines in more ways than one! Beautiful setup.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nick_Naidoo



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## NOOB

Decided to wick up the Wasp Nano RTA again. Forgot what a little flavour bomb this RTA is!!






Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## ace_d_house_cat



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance

They said blow out the candles. I had a better idea! Vape On!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## JordanEpic

Just stuffed some vandy vape monster coils in this bad boy, I think it's framed Clapton with a flat twisted wire core.. the clouds

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## TGMV

Morning breakfast from Abu Dhabi

never got to thank @Rob Fisher for the mod, well received skipper!

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher

Solar Storm Amboya with gold trim and Dvarw DL gold plated!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## SarelD

Enjoying the Jellybox Mini with Augvape Intake MTL. Super light and sooo much flavour.





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Lee786

OVERCAST mornings Cape Town

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

Light drizzle, but the show must go on!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Tea time before loadshedding kicks in...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## KarlDP

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Tea time before loadshedding kicks in...
> 
> View attachment 219493



Stunning setup there..

Reactions: Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Vapemail received this morning. The Limelight was fully restored and tgiven a 2nd life by the legendary @Resistance. He also made waterproof . Don't ask me how and what he did. Now it's my Weekend squonking session on the Limelight/Tobhino with some strawberry milked. Hats off to you my friend for your generosity and kindness.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Some big desserts and big fruits today!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 17


----------



## ARYANTO

Lazy days of summer

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Adam.R

Weekend vibes..





Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> Vapemail received this morning. The Limelight was fully restored and tgiven a 2nd life by the legendary @Resistance. He also made waterproof . Don't ask me how and what he did. Now it's my Weekend squonking session on the Limelight/Tobhino with some strawberry milked. Hats off to you my friend for your generosity and kindness.
> View attachment 219546


The pleasure was all mine.. Enjoy, that mod is a real winner.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Yay! Loadshedding!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Yay! Loadshedding!
> 
> View attachment 219561


Load shedding is so awesome

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I like variety....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Silver

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 219549
> View attachment 219550



what atty is that on the right @Dela Rey Steyn ?
The one with Pied Piper juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Silver said:


> what atty is that on the right @Dela Rey Steyn ?
> The one with Pied Piper juice


Ether RTA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## dombank

ARYANTO said:


> Lazy days of summer
> View attachment 219552


WOAH WHAT RDA IS THAT?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

dombank said:


> WOAH WHAT RDA IS THAT?


Only a little Hellvape drop I aquired recently ... the brother is still boxed - the splattered red goes perfectly with the 'Modus

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Paul33

dombank said:


> WOAH WHAT RDA IS THAT?


Drop dead splatter edition

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I like variety....
> View attachment 219571


I like your line up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Grand Guru said:


> Vapemail received this morning. The Limelight was fully restored and tgiven a 2nd life by the legendary @Resistance. He also made waterproof . Don't ask me how and what he did. Now it's my Weekend squonking session on the Limelight/Tobhino with some strawberry milked. Hats off to you my friend for your generosity and kindness.
> View attachment 219546



squonking on weekends is better than nothing, nice one

bravo @Resistance

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Still running around showing units to prospects in JHB South


Nice view of Joey's

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Shado Omni on the Hellfire Phantom

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher

Delrin Stratum Aerodynamic and Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Mollie

Weapon of choice for the day

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

What a better way to start the week? Have an awesome day everyone!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Matchy Monday...

Reactions: Winner 14


----------



## KZOR

A nice and comfortable 75W vape with a 4.2V 21700 Molicell teasing a 0.23ohm build.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today's operational mods are the white Aerodynamics! Delrin and Elforyn both with OG Dvarw DL's!

Reactions: Winner 10 | Funny 1


----------



## JordanEpic

model for me bby.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Creative 1


----------



## dombank

COMMANDER AND CHIEF

Reactions: Winner 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Tonight's Tuesday Tag Team...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Mzr



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## delon

Aquamaster on the Smoant
ADV juice..






Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani 21700 and Mini with Dvarw DL's ready to be filled for a fishing outing tomorrow at Albert Falls Dam! The Dani 21700 should last the whole day and the Mini is just for backup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## KZOR

@Rob Fisher .... i know you not a fan BUT please do me a solid and run Redpill through these TPP coils at 65W with the 0.15ohm coil. 
It is the best @VOOPOO device i have tested (no paint to chip off as a added bonus).

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

KZOR said:


> @Rob Fisher .... i know you not a fan BUT please do me a solid and run Redpill through these TPP coils at 65W with the 0.15ohm coil.
> It is the best @VOOPOO device i have tested (no paint to chip off as a added bonus).
> View attachment 219985



Roger that @KZOR!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

KZOR said:


> @Rob Fisher .... i know you not a fan BUT please do me a solid and run Redpill through these TPP coils at 65W with the 0.15ohm coil.
> It is the best @VOOPOO device i have tested (no paint to chip off as a added bonus).
> View attachment 219985



@KZOR the tank looks different to the normal PNP Tanks? Are they available without the mod? Would like to test them because the PNP tank rocks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Rob Fisher said:


> Are they available without the mod?



I doubt it. But the PnP tank can fit into the TPP 510 base.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

KZOR said:


> I doubt it. But the PnP coils are compatible with this one so if you just get some TPP coils then you could most likely use it in the old tank.



Sweet! Are they available locally @KZOR?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Rob Fisher said:


> Sweet! Are they available locally @KZOR?



Sent a pm

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## delon

Serpent on the VMATE






Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## dombank

@KZOR what is the output like beyond the 100 watt mark?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lee786

Lovely

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8 | Creative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Kayfun Lite on the Titan...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance

The Univapo Unix kit on a field trip.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance

as well as big brother Symba.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

When it's a good vape, it's a good vape. No matter how old it is. MTL is king!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Resistance said:


> View attachment 220103
> as well as big brother Symba.



Never properly tested my Symba, think I need to wick it up again and give it a bash soon...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Never properly tested my Symba, think I need to wick it up again and give it a bash soon...


Tobacco On dual coils in the Symba will make your day bro.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## Rob Fisher

The engraved Dvarw DL on top of the Stratum Aerodynamic is with the Hybiscus that are in full bloom!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Resistance said:


> Tobacco On dual coils in the Symba will make your day bro.



Good call @Resistance !

Dual Ni80 24g flatwire, 0.25ohms, 50w, Taviro 3mg. Running the honeycomb airflow fully open.

Smooth and delicious!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Resistance

Christos said:


> View attachment 220154


Welcome back!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Good call @Resistance !
> 
> Dual Ni80 24g flatwire, 0.25ohms, 50w, Taviro 3mg. Running the honeycomb airflow fully open.
> 
> Smooth and delicious!
> 
> View attachment 220167


I'm doing the same thing right now bro.
Just my tobacco is DIY and bitter

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

A quick ''in and out'' at work this morning
Sweet loooong weekend , off to visit some friends - see ya all Sunday

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

Friday afternoon handcheck! Skyline and Mirage with some Strawberry Lemonade by ADV

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Nick_Naidoo

Weekend loading...

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Didn't buy this mod for the Destiny but it works so well.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

MK Mods Manciata with gold plated Dvarw DL and test coils from Lazy Panda inside!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Expro V4 on the Grus

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Expro V4 on the Grus
> 
> View attachment 220229


Good looking mod dude

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> Good looking mod dude



Got it from this guy in Durban that doesn't like Tauren's and floods his Drag X board out... good guy though....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Got it from this guy in Durban that doesn't like Tauren's and floods his Drag X board out... good guy though....


There’s no proof he doesn’t like Tauren’s but plenty proof his WIFE flooded a drag to hell and back

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Some Mango foavour in the Nautilus with a 1.8 ohm MTL coil vaping at 10W

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Fresh wicks in the Dvarw's... yummm

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> View attachment 220293


I love this mod

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

Resistance said:


> View attachment 220227


Don't fall off the roof for f**ks sake!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## delon

Serpent elevate on the Argus





Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Timwis

Timwis said:


> View attachment 220327


Wrong about the Tauren MTL RTA, i thought it wouldn't offer a tight MTL but this has a unique design that both offers the full MTL spectrum and a silky smooth draw. This is in the mix with the handful of MTL RTA's we were all discussing before Christmas, another cracking RTA!

Reactions: Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

Timwis said:


> Wrong about the Tauren MTL RTA, i thought it wouldn't offer a tight MTL but this has a unique design that both offers the full MTL spectrum and a silky smooth draw. This is in the mix with the handful of MTL RTA's we were all discussing before Christmas, another cracking RTA!


I was just about to ask about that interesting looking RTA. Setup looks cool as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

vicTor said:


> View attachment 220293


Dude that mod rocks big time!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V6 Crystal and Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

No one is doing a hand check today? Gata sitting in top of the DB with some Slick Cookie yummy yummy juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> View attachment 220462


I’ll send you my address for you to send me that mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis

Not even got round to reviewing the Jellybox yet, but what do i think?




Here is a clue!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> I’ll send you my address for you to send me that mod



now you're just being a monkey !

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Timwis

Paul33 said:


> I’ll send you my address for you to send me that mod


Send him a self addressed postage paid envelope and he will no doubt send you some photos to get you drooling mate!lol

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## JordanEpic

A mess, that's what it is, a flippen mess.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

JordanEpic said:


> A mess, that's what it is, a flippen mess.



Noooooo... what did you do mate?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JordanEpic

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Noooooo... what did you do mate?!


Bottle popped while I was filling my tank. A sad day for me, and Drip Shot.. but luckily the boys at Sir Vape are gentlemen and sorting me out.
Just to remind everyone there are some issues with the bottles... especially if this nozzle of the bottle is a little tight..

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## Grand Guru

This mod is probably not the most robust and will scratch easily @Dela Rey Steyn ? But man it's definitely a looker!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> This mod is probably not the most robust and will scratch easily @Dela Rey Steyn ? But man it's definitely a looker!
> View attachment 220544



Yip, have picked up a few scratches, I'm much more careful with it now. But 100% agree, love the look a lot!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Phantom with Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## CashKat88

Grand Guru said:


> This mod is probably not the most robust and will scratch easily @Dela Rey Steyn ? But man it's definitely a looker!
> View attachment 220544


Yup it definitely is a beauty, I love clear mods, I want the ultem look one, but Im hoping they make one with a black body like my drone, ultem with black panels instead of silver which would look super matchy matchy with the expro

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## CashKat88

Had to get a nice desk mod and this chopped carbon Fibre looks amazing, paired the Kali V2 that chucks clouds and delivers stellar flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

Galaxies RDTA paired with the iStick Rim with some Panama fruity menthol flavour.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum Aerodynamic and Dvarw DL! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Mollie

Decided to coil and wick the pyro with aliens(own build) 3mm ID and then we got a awesome nice cool flavor full vape just the way I like

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

The Squonky Donkey... it kicks!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Ruwaid

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Yip, have picked up a few scratches, I'm much more careful with it now. But 100% agree, love the look a lot!


 I got meguiars plastX for when this happens to mine. Can see it removing fine swirls and scratches perfectly.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> The Squonky Donkey... it kicks!
> 
> View attachment 220567

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

IF Mods Ling with Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## dombank

There were 3 wise men - just trynna have some fun

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Freshly built Tauren Solo sitting on top of the Pulse 2 with some Cookie juice. It's definitely a keeper!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

And here it is. The Tauren MTL RTA with its very innovative airflow control system. Flavour for days!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Munro31

Grand Guru said:


> And here it is. The Tauren MTL RTA with its very innovative airflow control system. Flavour for days!
> View attachment 220656
> View attachment 220657
> View attachment 220658



Wow, that is my kind of setup!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

A glass of Rijks Pinotage and a Skyline-R on top of an Aerodynamic!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Ruwaid

dombank said:


> There were 3 wise men - just trynna have some fun
> 
> View attachment 220649


@dombank what mod is that on the right?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruwaid

Grand Guru said:


> And here it is. The Tauren MTL RTA with its very innovative airflow control system. Flavour for days!
> View attachment 220656
> View attachment 220657
> View attachment 220658


@Grand Guru how would you say it compares to your beloved siren v2 bud? And to similar mtl rtas you currently use?
And what coil is that... Looks super good. 
Something about that mesh/grid on the deck that makes me feel the air coming in won't be as precise but more wide spread but jus a thought. Still looking forward to getting one soon.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Ruwaid said:


> @Grand Guru how would you say it compares to your beloved siren v2 bud? And to similar mtl rtas you currently use?
> And what coil is that... Looks super good.
> Something about that mesh/grid on the deck that makes me feel the air coming in won't be as precise but more wide spread but jus a thought. Still looking forward to getting one soon.


I'm ysing the .6Ohm fused clapton coil that came with it The airflow is very smooth, the deck is easy to build and the wicking method similar to the Intake. The flavour is phenomenal and I'd say better than the Siren but, the coil has obviously a huge impact there...

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Cthulhu Artemis on the Epetite with some Tobacco Bastards N29... funny looking drip tip but I surprisingly like vaping on it and the flavour is just awesome!

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## dombank

Ruwaid said:


> @dombank what mod is that on the right?


Foxy one by augvape

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Why couldn't Reload make the bloody thing in full black!?

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher

SwimJig and Dani 21700 with Dvarw DL for a day on the water!

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Omni on the Grus

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## ARYANTO

On '' consultation '' at my previous work today

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Why couldn't Reload make the bloody thing in full black!?


Here's a way to plate it black  https://blog.sra-solder.com/knowledge-base/electroplating-101-how-to-plate-black-ruthenium

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Jengz

dombank said:


> Foxy one by augvape


Where did u purchase the foxy one from? Local?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

ARYANTO said:


> On '' consultation '' at my previous work today
> View attachment 220723



what does the top symbol mean which is On (green light showing) ?

looks like something....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## dombank

Jengz said:


> Where did u purchase the foxy one from? Local?


A local - would highly recommend with the druga - match made in heaven

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

vicTor said:


> what does the top symbol mean which is On (green light showing) ?
> 
> looks like something....


Been working on that machine the last 23 years and never noticed the similarities ... it shows that the binding wire and papers are aligned and ready to be bound [closure of the twinwire]

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JordanEpic

I


vicTor said:


> what does the top symbol mean which is On (green light showing) ?
> 
> looks like something....


It means it's DTF

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JordanEpic

Dvarw DL on.. some beautiful stabwood creation.. whatever it is, it's so rare nobody knows who made it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## KarlDP

Aromamizer Supreme V3 single coil deck, running on a Paranormal DNA250C in Replay mode. Epic BVC Hybrid Alien coil inside with some One Cloud Industries Cream Soda Float juice keeping the wicks nice and saturated. Bliss...

Lines on the screen is from the loaded theme from escribe...LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Jp1905

Been a while since I have posted here!

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Expro V4 on Dicodes No6... what a "happy place" setup!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## KZOR

Stacked Sui-side Tube Mech with single coil 0.46 build on the Asgard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## JordanEpic

Jp1905 said:


> View attachment 220840
> 
> Been a while since I have posted here!


Love the panels on this mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TGMV

Wifeys birthday weekend begins with dinner buffet at White-#JBIR Abu Dhabi. 
Accompanying us was ......

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> And here it is. The Tauren MTL RTA with its very innovative airflow control system. Flavour for days!
> View attachment 220656
> View attachment 220657
> View attachment 220658


It's pretty darn good, yes?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Saturday work at home... thick jack Daniels honey on the rocks with @Rude Rudi Holy Fire 9mg ... absolute heaven

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Munro31

incredible_hullk said:


> View attachment 220889
> 
> 
> Saturday work at home... thick jack Daniels honey on the rocks with @Rude Rudi Holy Fire 9mg ... absolute heaven


Nice Hex!!! Oh sorry, it's your mouse

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## incredible_hullk

Munro31 said:


> Nice Hex!!! Oh sorry, it's your mouse


Hahah... probably the best mouse I ever bought ..

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Munro31

Are you using the dotRBA in there for MTL?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Munro31 said:


> Are you using the dotRBA in there for MTL?


@Munro31 nope using the dotshell with the reducer ... mtl very difficult if not impossible with dotrba

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Munro31

incredible_hullk said:


> @Munro31 nope using the dotshell with the reducer ... mtl very difficult if not impossible with dotrba


Thanks, I was thinking of getting that setup for my work mtl setup, will rather go the dotshell route

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Mollie

Warning!
Skyfall +

Aliens + TVC cotton + Black Mango = excellent awesome vape experience

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

The vaper said:


> Warning!
> Skyfall +
> View attachment 220943
> Aliens + TVC cotton + Black Mango = excellent awesome vape experience



0mg that is sooooo shiney!!! Awesome setup there!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## JordanEpic

Full flavour firing squad

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO

Blotto day , drippers are taking a break.

Reactions: Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## JordanEpic

H


ARYANTO said:


> Blotto day , drippers are taking a break.
> View attachment 220947


How's one spare glass there uncle

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> 0mg that is sooooo shiney!!! Awesome setup there!


Polish drool

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

JordanEpic said:


> H
> 
> How's one spare glass there uncle


https://www.vapeking.co.za/amp/blotto-rta-replacement-glass.html R50 ea. Cheaper than courier one for R100.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Dovpo/Signature Topside SQ, Psyclone Mods Citadel, Molicel 21700, 3x28/36ga 5 wrap 3mm, CB Prime, Pied Piper Rum & Maple is in my hand

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V4 engraved with Dvarw DL went with on the walk around the suburb!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> Dovpo/Signature Topside SQ, Psyclone Mods Citadel, Molicel 21700, 3x28/36ga 5 wrap 3mm, CB Prime, Pied Piper Rum & Maple is in my hand
> 
> View attachment 220956


You need to be more specific next time please

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Resistance

Paul33 said:


> You need to be more specific next time please


He forgot knurled finish driptip to match the battery cap and RDA.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33

Resistance said:


> He forgot knurled finish driptip to match the battery cap and RDA.


And which shade of black was used in the paint job on the mod. 

we also need to know the camera spec that took the pic

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Sweet Sunday...

Reactions: Winner 15


----------



## Grand Guru

I was too lazy to do a major pitstop this weekend so Argus GT kit is in service with some Red Pill. Have a wonderful week everyone!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## JordanEpic

Thanks, didn't know these were still around

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

In the hands today is a Russian custom made knife, Russian Mod (Stratum Submariner), Greek RTA (Skyline-R) and Scottish drip tip (Siam Mods)!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Stranger



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

I had forgotten how cheap, simple and effective this combination is. This Pulse V2 RDA doesn't get the recognition it deserves, it's just so flavourful!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Resistance

MTL Monday

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I had forgotten how cheap, simple and effective this combination is. This Pulse V2 RDA doesn't get the recognition it deserves, it's just so flavourful!



I second that on the Pulse V2, it's the only 24mm I own, I really enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I had forgotten how cheap, simple and effective this combination is. This Pulse V2 RDA doesn't get the recognition it deserves, it's just so flavourful!


I could drink that with a tipple in it!!!! Oh Yesss

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis

Not a new photo, taken from Grus review but is what i am using at this very moment!!!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## JordanEpic

Custom Voopoo Genevape with Coilmaster Genesis with some nutty crunch cookie.. billowing like a steam engine

Coilmaster Genesis courtesy of @DarthBranMuffin the packaging king

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

vicTor said:


> I second that on the Pulse V2, it's the only 24mm I own, I really enjoy it



It's also the only 24mm RDA I own. That on the topside is the mod I use when on the couch. So much flavour for so little money.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK, it's been a couple of days of using the new Skyline-R and I have to say it's brilliant! The airflow is spot on and the flavour is excellent! Refilling without any mess is a pleasure. The airflow and juice flow controls are really smooth and easy to work with. I just wish the juice capacity was a lot more because I find myself filling it often!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Rob Fisher said:


> OK, it's been a couple of days of using the new Skyline-R and I have to say it's brilliant! The airflow is spot on and the flavour is excellent! Refilling without any mess is a pleasure. The airflow and juice flow controls are really smooth and easy to work with. I just wish the juice capacity was a lot more because I find myself filling it often!
> View attachment 221150



after all the hassles you went through with this one, I am glad it is a keeper for you Uncle Rob! Looks damn nice though too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Muhammedv

Ncv2 with a reload 26, wetting the wicks with Cushman Mango & Banana

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> View attachment 221201


You got one! How’s the drop treating you?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> You got one! How’s the drop treating you?



hi yes, so it's only my second 24mm ever, I can't really say for now how it is as I think I placed my coil too low in my first build. Running it in single coil but will adjust the height later today.

thanks Paul

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lee786

Juju vapes moering lingo grapes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Gear RTA sitting on top of the Punk with Pure Green guava juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

My set-up for my odd day at work

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V4 Submariner and Aerodynamic with Skyline-R and Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

MTL testing for Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs...

Wotofo Cog, 26g Coilmaster Comp Wire, 2.5mm 7 wraps, 0.7ohms at 25w on second smallest airflow.... damn nice flavor!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Lee786

Cool down Cape Town Thursday Mornings Kali dual 6 wraps 3mm trim core aliens sitting on top of thee Odin 75c rocking 65watts flavour and clouds intense

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

Hellvape MD MTL psired with the Crown with some fresh Nartjies juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

The golden age of vaping... Stratum Mods with Dvarw and Skyline's.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Chickenstrip

Mixx, Dvarw MTL, Dropkit, Beauty ring and a Siams Tip. I'm very chuffed with this. thanks @CaliGuy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## JordanEpic

Grand Guru said:


> Gear RTA sitting on top of the Punk with Pure Green guava juice
> View attachment 221229


I want this mod

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JordanEpic

Grand Guru said:


> Hellvape MD MTL psired with the Crown with some fresh Nartjies juice
> View attachment 221311


Shooooo Hellvape make some gorgeous tanks hey

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

A Stratum I got in terrible condition and restored it to its former glory!

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Dvarw on the Phantom... just perfect!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## Resistance

Before vaping




After vaping

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Chickenstrip

Resistance said:


> Before vaping
> View attachment 221452
> 
> 
> 
> After vaping
> View attachment 221453


You pulling a Michael Jackson on us there buddy??

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Resistance said:


> Before vaping
> View attachment 221452
> 
> 
> 
> After vaping
> View attachment 221453



Oooooi! ... That's a Zeus X ... send it to JHB forthwith

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Throwback Friday... fished the GTRS GT150 out of the drawer, still going strong. Needs a bit of TLC, but I'll get her sparkling again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Skyline on the Jellybox with some Strawberry Lemonade by Riot Squad.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Safz_b

Finally a Double Barrel is in my hand again!
Thanks for the prompt service @Fornax 
Condition is great!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Stranger

DarthBranMuffin said:


> MTL testing for Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs...
> 
> Wotofo Cog, 26g Coilmaster Comp Wire, 2.5mm 7 wraps, 0.7ohms at 25w on second smallest airflow.... damn nice flavor!
> 
> View attachment 221261



Those 80 w Mechman tubes are such good value for money, versatile as all hell.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Stranger said:


> Those 80 w Mechman tubes are such good value for money, versatile as all hell.



that they are... had an auto-fire issue with my first one with atty's that has 510 threading longer than 4mm... got a replacement from Rincoe directly with no issues on it so far. The Mrs loves her little single 18650 tubes, trying to get her back on rebuildables so that she can use them again. (Nunchaku V1 is her other one, also a little winner).

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chickenstrip

Safz_b said:


> View attachment 221509
> 
> 
> Finally a Double Barrel is in my hand again!
> Thanks for the prompt service @Fornax
> Condition is great!!


That is an epic wrap / paintjob.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## SarelD

Its one of Eric Buss(Owner of Squid Industries) custom jobs that he waffles on FB

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Onegin DNA75C, Dvarw DL and Siam Tip with Red Pill inside!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

And here is to a good start fir the weekend. Aladdin MTL on the matching punk with some Panama juice.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO

YEEE ha - Friday afternoon , again ? everyday is Friday lately...


Do not be fooled by the 0mg on the bottle - that has been fixed

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## M.Adhir

When it's in your DNA 
Thelema and Louise. And the rest of the Gang.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14 | Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> YEEE ha - Friday afternoon , again ? everyday is Friday lately...
> View attachment 221530
> 
> Do not be fooled by the 0mg on the bottle - that has been fixed



You're about two mods away from a squonker. Good luck

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

Load shedding MTL mode.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## RainstormZA

Trusty old pico 21700 still going that I bought through @BumbleBee around 2 years ago.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru

Pineapple and Litchi flavour in the Reload OG

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Expro V4 on Dicodes No 6 with MTAlien coil.

Tauren RDTA on Valyrian with BVC #42 Coils.

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum Aerodynamic with Skyline on top and a new BVC MTL Coil inside!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## GSM500



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## incredible_hullk

Petri v2 still the king

fountain pen pitstop hence the black thumb

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Useful 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Resistance said:


> View attachment 221683


Damn that cuboid on the left is a blast from the past 
@Resistance

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

incredible_hullk said:


> Damn that cuboid on the left is a blast from the last @Resistance


It's actually the twisp version, the Vega.
I still use it mostly for MTL. That's the only way I get almost two days use out of the built in lipo. DL it's just about useless.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KB_314

SX Mini's and Kayfuns have become my daily drivers. (But I'd love to get a Dicodes mod - especially that SBS!)

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

Weekend squonking session

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## dombank

My new baby

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Paul33

dombank said:


> My new baby
> View attachment 221725


Nice drip tip

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Dvarw DL with BVC Hybrid on the Titan.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> Weekend squonking session
> View attachment 221724


Cooking with gas. Now we're talking!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Paul33 said:


> Nice drip tip
> 
> View attachment 221726


I need a spare nudge peek insulator bro. You don't perhaps know where I can find one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JordanEpic

Resistance said:


> I need a spare nudge peek insulator bro. You don't perhaps know where I can find one?


I have a nudge that I don't use.. I'll have a look and see if there is insulators in the box, pm me

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## JordanEpic

Viking Modz DNA 60 with the Nefarius flat wire and some creme soda blowwww

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

JordanEpic said:


> View attachment 221791
> View attachment 221790
> Viking Modz DNA 60 with the Nefarius flat wire and some creme soda blowwww



Nice RDTA, that Nefarius!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JordanEpic

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Nice RDTA, that Nefarius!


It sits nicely ontop of the green monster

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Consulting today

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Lee786

Hex V3 hydrodipped in lost souls skull one off , sitting on top the violater with dual 3mm 7 wrap tri core aliens

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 15


----------



## X-Calibre786

Caramel Cowboy in the OBS Engine MTL on the Kizoku Techmod

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## dombank

Brothers in arms

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## Paul33

Resistance said:


> I need a spare nudge peek insulator bro. You don't perhaps know where I can find one?


Let me have a look in my cupboard of kak and spares and vape stuff and I’ll let you know

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Paul33 said:


> Let me have a look in my cupboard of kak and spares and vape stuff and I’ll let you know


Sorry dude I don’t have one unfortunately. Sorry about that.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## JordanEpic

Cremem soda was a bit hard after steeping, was feeling for something fruity so I loaded it up with some Pineapple Express, Vapetasia

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Lucky01

Hello daar

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 15


----------



## CJB85

Got the mod from a friend who quit vaping and I’ve kind of fallen in love with it... Triple 18650 Pot-mod!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

Reload MTL on the Rim

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Shasta

Druga floating on a Dotmod

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## KZOR

@Rob Fisher ...... knew you were going to like it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

KZOR said:


> @Rob Fisher ...... knew you were going to like it.



Comfortable, great battery life, looks great and the TTP tank and those coils are excellent! So pretty much a chicken dinner all round! They are gonna sell a few of these kits!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Acidkill



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## JordanEpic

Fury Woodworks Senator DNA 60 with an interesting little MTL dripper by Vapefly is in my hand right now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

JordanEpic said:


> Fury Woodworks DNA 60 with an interesting little MTL dripper by Vapefly is in my hand right now.
> View attachment 221981
> View attachment 221982



Beautiful mod that!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## GSM500



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Grand Guru

Enjoying some blue Pure blue juice in the Siren 2 with a BVC MTalien coil and man it delivers loads of flavour!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

Pioneer with a fresh build and wick paired with the Kroma-R with and rocking an MTL Clapton coil at 2 ohms vaping at 11 Watts!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> Pioneer with a fresh build and wick paired with the Kroma-R with and rocking an MTL Clapton coil at 2 ohms vaping at 11 Watts!
> View attachment 222139


2ohms, nice. That's my kind of Resistance.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

The Zeus single... 
Good times, Good times!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## delon

ADV...






Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## delon

delon said:


> ADV...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk








Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## JordanEpic

Resistance said:


> 2ohms, nice. That's my kind of Resistance.


That thing must come with a hell of a POP

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

The Beest on the Rx with some yummy pistachios flavour

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> The Beest on the Rx with some yummy pistachios flavour
> View attachment 222168


That RX  Stunner setup

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum Aerodynamic, OG Dvarw DL and Heisenberg inside!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## CashKat88

There is nothing better when a logo lines up perfectly on a mod.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 9


----------



## AKS

Omni with Cloud Worx Checkmate on the Detonator.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Munro31

Rob Fisher said:


> Stratum Aerodynamic, OG Dvarw DL and Heisenberg inside!
> View attachment 222174


Does it atleast taste like tik????

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

NCV2 with Tauren RDTA (still) on top...

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> NCV2 with Tauren RDTA (still) on top...
> 
> View attachment 222202


Stop it. I miss my noisy. Hide when I come visit next time cause it might go missing (with the Tauren on top)

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Jengz

And the legend @charln the legend strikes again! This man is a coil connoisseur! Everytime i get vape mail from him I know things are about to get flavourful! Thanks again bud!

Reactions: Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

JordanEpic said:


> That thing must come with a hell of a POP


I find vaping on a higher ohm coil smoother on MTL. The lower the coil the more irritated my throat. Almost like the juice not vaporising completely.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

CashKat88 said:


> There is nothing better when a logo lines up perfectly on a mod.
> View attachment 222178


It's off by two mm to the right

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Loads of flavour from the Zeta.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 15


----------



## Mollie

Jengz said:


> View attachment 222239
> 
> And the legend @charln the legend strikes again! This man is a coil connoisseur! Everytime i get vape mail from him I know things are about to get flavourful! Thanks again bud!


Sounds like his coils is very good maybe I must make a plan

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Mzr

That setup looks awesome @vicTor definitely a winner squonk all the way

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Mzr said:


> That setup looks awesome @vicTor definitely a winner squonk all the way



thanks man, some more angles for you

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Big Thanks to @JordanEpic !!!!

What a masterpiece!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Big Thanks to @JordanEpic !!!!
> 
> What a masterpiece!!!
> 
> View attachment 222396


Noice dude

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

zweites geschoss

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Big Thanks to @JordanEpic !!!!
> 
> What a masterpiece!!!
> 
> View attachment 222396


Epic!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS

Rainy morning in Cape Town,
Taviro in Reload and hot ️.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Aerodynamic and Submariner set up for a day out and about visiting friends!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

AKS said:


> Rainy morning in Cape Town,
> Taviro in Reload and hot ️.
> View attachment 222467


Snap!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Tauren MTL on the Coldsteel with some Strawberry Lemonade

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Hybiscus is loving the soft soaking rain! We are having record rainfall this summer and most of our dams are at 100% which is awesome! Aerodynamic and Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Anti-load shedding device.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Anti-load shedding device.


Can also serve as taser

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> Can also serve as taser



Or welder....

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Grand Guru said:


> Can also serve as taser



Yessssss, or plain and simple: brick.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> Can also serve as taser


Or a counterbalance for a towtruck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Resistance said:


> Or a counterbalance for a towtruck



Or rocket booster for a space shuttle..

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO

The weekend's buddies

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## JordanEpic

Paranormal with a Dead rabbit loaded with some train tracks

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Resistance

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Or rocket booster for a space shuttle..


Or a space shuttle

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Intake on rhe Jelly in a matchy matchy situation with some hazelnut coffee by ADV.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## THE REAPER

Grand Guru said:


> Intake on rhe Jelly in a matchy matchy situation with some hazelnut coffee by ADV.
> View attachment 222692


This looks awesome really great matchy matchy. My heart goes jelly when I see this.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

BSKR Mini on the Titan...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Intake MTL on the Argus GT

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## KZOR

HOG The Four Horsemen edition with Asgard 30mm

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Muhammedv

Reload 26 on the Hexohm V3 with some Cushman Mango/Banana

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## JordanEpic

The Duke and an OG Zeus tank loaded with a handmade Clapton and The Codex Custard by Nostalgia is in my hand right now

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

Tiny simple device with a great feel in hand. Matchy matchiness to follow!

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Tauren RDTA on Valyrian 2, BVC #42's... yummy!!!

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## CashKat88

Old faithful with some Havana nights 12mg.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## JordanEpic

Green monster is bubbling with me and the duck

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

JordanEpic said:


> Green monster is bubbling with me and the duck
> View attachment 222816
> View attachment 222817



 Please don't drop it... please don't drop it.... please don't drop it... that is all that is going through my head now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Fired up the old Kayfun V3 Mini on the Minikin for some good MTL action

Settling for the slightly looser draw because it gurgles when you tighten the airflow grub to my preferred setting 

Still very good nonetheless. Enjoying it

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## JordanEpic

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Please don't drop it... please don't drop it.... please don't drop it... that is all that is going through my head now!


Glad I didn't show the rest of the lineup that usually joins me in the jacuzzi

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

JordanEpic said:


> Glad I didn't show the rest of the lineup that usually joins me in the jacuzzi



Keep it PG please!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## SarelD

For the love of a Hex





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Resistance

Silver said:


> Fired up the old Kayfun V3 Mini on the Minikin for some good MTL action
> 
> Settling for the slightly looser draw because it gurgles when you tighten the airflow grub to my preferred setting
> 
> Still very good nonetheless. Enjoying it


Welcome back @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Matxhy matchy Glaze mini paired with the Druga Foxy One with some Panama fruity menthol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## JordanEpic

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 222854


The fish don't stand a chance with that setup.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CashKat88

SS Ether looking very matchy matchy with the smokey glass on the Dani Mini.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Mulan MTL RDTA on the Nunchaku with awesome nutty sweet flavour Monark Baklawa Greek desert @JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Tauren Solo on the Titan

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## incredible_hullk

Lekker devils peak on tap in scorching weather

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Mzr

Nightmare 25 on top of the boxer dual squonk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

JKM paired with the SL class with some pistachios cake desserty flavour

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Adam.R

O frame with the csmnt v2.







Sent from my DUB-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

incredible_hullk said:


> Lekker devils peak on tap in scorching weather
> 
> View attachment 223027


Nice. That dot squonk is so lekker

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amaretto on ice with Onegin and Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Russian Mod, Hungarian RTA, Scottish Drip Tip and South African Juice amongst African Art!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## CashKat88

Sunset, watching the cars go by with an ice cold mojito and some icy Exclamation salt Nic in the Ether (stole the drip tip from my gata).

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## incredible_hullk

Relaxing in the man cave with Hans zimmer ... ultimate music for the soul

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## KZOR

Dovpo Riva 250c. What a super little mod.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Timwis

KZOR said:


> Dovpo Riva 250c. What a super little mod.
> 
> View attachment 223133


Love mine, must be the smallest dual 18650 DNA250C device!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR

Timwis said:


> must be the smallest dual 18650 DNA250C device



Yea.
I think the Wismec RX Gen3 Dual is still the smallest dual regulated.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis

KZOR said:


> Yea.
> I think the Wismec RX Gen3 Dual is still the smallest dual regulated.


I was talking pacifically DNA250C, i can think of a few a bit smaller with a proprietary chipset!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Munro31

Sucking on this while watching Netflix, delicious freezy pineapple bliss

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Mzr

Molly and venom with some grape frozen

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## CashKat88

Awesome coffee freezo with the newly acquired DotAio with RBA and some trinity 12mg, 0.65ohm coil but feel like it's underpowered on full go mode. Still getting the right build in it.
Any advice on build and wicking for this RBA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Timwis

Snap, crackle and popping awesome flavour with one of @charln's MTALIEN masterpieces!!!!!! Build starting to quiet down but the flavour is very impressive!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Munro31

CashKat88 said:


> Awesome coffee freezo with the newly acquired DotAio with RBA and some trinity 12mg, 0.65ohm coil but feel like it's underpowered on full go mode. Still getting the right build in it.
> Any advice on build and wicking for this RBA.
> View attachment 223144


Hi @CashKat88 , I had the same problem, very little flavour and felt underpowered , the reason it feels underpowered is because this should be approached as a mech were you build for a certain vape. Right now I have vandy vape super fine mtl Clapton in 2.5 x 5 wraps and it's ready .65 I cut the legs at 4mm and remember to wrap opposite to every other rda. Then check out churches vaping doing his build, I cut my wicks into a point then I cut about 1/3rd of it off of the thickness, length just sticks out the bottom. If you need picks please let me know, can send for you to help explain

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CashKat88

Munro31 said:


> Hi @CashKat88 , I had the same problem, very little flavour and felt underpowered , the reason it feels underpowered is because this should be approached as a mech were you build for a certain vape. Right now I have vandy vape super fine mtl Clapton in 2.5 x 5 wraps and it's ready .65 I cut the legs at 4mm and remember to wrap opposite to every other rda. Then check out churches vaping doing his build, I cut my wicks into a point then I cut about 1/3rd of it off of the thickness, length just sticks out the bottom. If you need picks please let me know, can send for you to help explain


Thanks so much mate I'll take another crack at it tomorrow, if you do have pics, it would be appreciated. Thanks so much

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Munro31

CashKat88 said:


> Thanks so much mate I'll take another crack at it tomorrow, if you do have pics, it would be appreciated. Thanks so much


I'll rewick tomorrow after work and post them

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88

Munro31 said:


> I'll rewick tomorrow after work and post them


Thanks bud

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## JordanEpic

Munro31 said:


> Sucking on this while watching Netflix, delicious freezy pineapple bliss


This mod is perddyyy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JordanEpic

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 223199


Is that a voopoo Genevape with a modified panel?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31

JordanEpic said:


> This mod is perddyyy


Couldn't agree more

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88

JordanEpic said:


> Is that a voopoo Genevape with a modified panel?


It's a tesla invader 3 mate

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Munro31

CashKat88 said:


> Thanks bud


There you go boet, please ask if you need clarity  less cotton in the wicking slots is best so it's feeds faster

Reactions: Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Munro31

It's uploaded weird

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## CashKat88

Munro31 said:


> It's uploaded weird


Awesome bud thanks so much, I'm gonna rewick it tomorrow and I'll let you know how it goes, thanks so much for the pics mate. Appreciate it

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Munro31

CashKat88 said:


> Awesome bud thanks so much, I'm gonna rewick it tomorrow and I'll let you know how it goes, thanks so much for the pics mate. Appreciate it


Just ignore the duplicates, think it's cause our wifi is on and off tonight, you are very welcome

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 223199


I should never have sent my DJV to Mordor. That’s a cracker of an attie that is.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> I should never have sent my DJV to Mordor. That’s a cracker of an attie that is.



I have the RDA for you if you want it...

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Timwis

Munro31 said:


> There you go boet, please ask if you need clarity  less cotton in the wicking slots is best so it's feeds faster
> View attachment 223213
> View attachment 223214
> View attachment 223215
> View attachment 223216
> View attachment 223217
> View attachment 223218
> View attachment 223219
> View attachment 223213
> View attachment 223214
> View attachment 223215
> View attachment 223216
> View attachment 223217
> View attachment 223218
> View attachment 223219
> View attachment 223220
> View attachment 223221
> 
> View attachment 223213
> View attachment 223214


Absolutely great shots, i really need to upgrade from an iPod to take better definition pics!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Munro31

Timwis said:


> Absolutely great shots, i really need to upgrade from an iPod to take better definition pics!


Samsung S20 takes really good close up pics, and I was rushing so I can have dinner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Timwis

Enjoying the comforting fireside like crackle of one of @charln's MTALIEN's giving top flavour in the Pallas!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## JordanEpic

Front and center are these two boyzzz

Paranornal with the Voluna loaded with BVC #42 still crackling like a stoked fire..
Matchy matchy VA Duke with the Zeus tank loaded with a hand made Clapton also popping with attitude

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## JordanEpic

Munro31 said:


> Samsung S20 takes really good close up pics, and I was rushing so I can have dinner!


I struggle to focus on closeups with mine..

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## Munro31

JordanEpic said:


> I struggle to focus on closeups with mine..


At the bottom of the screen is what looks like tree symbols, select the single tree, it focuses right in

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JordanEpic

Munro31 said:


> At the bottom of the screen is what looks like tree symbols, select the single tree, it focuses right in


Ah I see.. I always use 2 trees cuz of the wider angle

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

PnP RTA on top of the Argus with some Mango juice by Slick and a BVC coil by @charln for the win!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Seduce Dicodes with Skyline-R!

Reactions: Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Expro V4 on Dicodes No 6... it's a Dicodes Dinsdag Uncle Rob, yours is just sexier than mine!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Muhammedv

My fav adv Cushman in Reload 26 fitted with 2.5mm Lazy Panda Nano Aliens ontop of the Hexohm V3

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Munro31

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Expro V4 on Dicodes No 6... it's a Dicodes Dinsdag Uncle Rob, yours is just sexier than mine!
> 
> View attachment 223275


So very sexy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

JordanEpic said:


> Ah I see.. I always use 2 trees cuz of the wider angle


Don't know what @Rob Fisher uses but his photos are always crystal clear, he really should consider publishing a photo album with his mods etc, i would certainly buy a copy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Timwis said:


> Don't know what @Rob Fisher uses but his photos are always crystal clear, he really should consider publishing a photo album with his mods etc, i would certainly buy a copy!



98% of the pics are taken with my iPhone 11 Pro Max... a few are taken with my Canon SLR.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ace_d_house_cat



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Timwis

Rob Fisher said:


> 98% of the pics are taken with my iPhone 11 Pro Max... a few are taken with my Canon SLR.
> View attachment 223278


I use an iPod lol, say when i take photos of doing a build for a review i have to take about a dozen photos of each shot to guarantee at least a couple will not be blurred so for 8 photos i would of took over 100 and then have to sort through them all. On average in a review i include about 30 of my own photos but to get there i have to take over 200 and then sort through them all! Taking photos, sorting through them all and then resizing and if necessary merging photos as most forums only allow 20 photos max takes me longer than writing the reviews themselves!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Timwis said:


> I use an iPod lol, say when i take photos of doing a build for a review i have to take about a dozen photos of each shot to guarantee at least a couple will not be blurred so for 8 photos i would of took over 100 and then have to sort through them all. On average in a review i include about 30 of my own photos but to get there i have to take over 200 and then sort through them all! Taking photos, sorting through them all and then resizing and if necessary merging photos as most forums only allow 20 photos max takes me longer than writing the reviews themselves!



I hear you @Timwis! I have got down to one out of three pics usable these days!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Timwis said:


> I use an iPod lol, say when i take photos of doing a build for a review i have to take about a dozen photos of each shot to guarantee at least a couple will not be blurred so for 8 photos i would of took over 100 and then have to sort through them all. On average in a review i include about 30 of my own photos but to get there i have to take over 200 and then sort through them all! Taking photos, sorting through them all and then resizing and if necessary merging photos as most forums only allow 20 photos max takes me longer than writing the reviews themselves!





Rob Fisher said:


> I hear you @Timwis! I have got down to one out of three pics usable these days!


Use the fastest shutter speed. It's not the focus your struggling with its stability. Normally sport mode fixes most of that issues.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru

The Gata with the DB popping some Pure Red awesome fruity flavour

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## CashKat88

The glaz is my favorite MTL atty for salt Nic, best throat hit.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## GSM500

Today's carry

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Preparation for fishing tomorrow! Dani's and Dvarw's!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Stranger

0.5 ohm twisted set at lowest dial setting

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## CashKat88

Rob Fisher said:


> Preparation for fishing tomorrow! Dani's and Dvarw's!
> View attachment 223358


I would love a Dani 21700

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Stranger said:


> 0.5 ohm twisted set at lowest dial setting



Semi Snap!

Let's test your theory on NCV2's...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

The first Abyss in Africa! What an awesome device! The Ether bridge is awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Munro31

Rob Fisher said:


> The first Abyss in Africa! What an awesome device! The Ether bridge is awesome!
> View attachment 223410
> View attachment 223411
> View attachment 223412


Wow!!!! Any idea of the retail price uncle Rob?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Rob Fisher said:


> The first Abyss in Africa! What an awesome device! The Ether bridge is awesome!
> View attachment 223410
> View attachment 223411
> View attachment 223412


 Does the ether bridge have more airflow than the ether rta @Rob Fisher ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Munro31 said:


> Wow!!!! Any idea of the retail price uncle Rob?



https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/suicide-mods-abyss

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Organorf

Voopoo Drag Max with rebuildable head and The Dude from Bewolk Industries. Killer Combo!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Munro31 said:


> Wow!!!! Any idea of the retail price uncle Rob?



R1,899 @Munro31 

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/abyss-aio-60w-kit-by-dovpo-x-suicide-mods

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ruwaid said:


> Does the ether bridge have more airflow than the ether rta @Rob Fisher ?



@Ruwaid yes it does... perfect airflow for me and VERY smooth!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## JordanEpic

Smoking monster

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## CashKat88

Munro31 said:


> There you go boet, please ask if you need clarity  less cotton in the wicking slots is best so it's feeds faster



Hey bud thanks so much for the advice, I put in a new coil at about 0.5ohm, rewicked and I'm finally getting flavour from this RBA.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Munro31

CashKat88 said:


> Hey bud thanks so much for the advice, I put in a new coil at about 0.5ohm, rewicked and I'm finally getting flavour from this RBA.


Wow that's awesome, now that you are in the ballpark and know that it's possible you can play around. I love my Dotmod and the RBA was a massive disappointment after the first bunch of wicking jobs. Now I have 2 RBAs and 2 mods. You are very welcome, I'm super chuffed!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Stranger said:


> 0.5 ohm twisted set at lowest dial setting


Winner winner

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Semi Snap!
> 
> Let's test your theory on NCV2's...


Winner winner

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

...shots fired !!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Jengz

Enter the abyss

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## AKS

Tickets crème brûlée in Omni on Paramour

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Cornelius

Working from home has it's benefits

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

Bskr V2 on the Grus with some Strawberry Lemonade.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Mini Blue with Dvarw DL and a batch of clean Desce Bags fresh from the laundry!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## TGMV

Today’s brunch and chill at the Conrad

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Abyss with the PnP GTX bridge and Abyss with Golden Flow V1!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## jagga8008

Good combo







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

The Vertex paired with the Epetite with some pineapple crush!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

The Four Horsemen of the MTL Apocalypse!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 15


----------



## Timwis

DarthBranMuffin said:


> The Four Horsemen of the MTL Apocalypse!
> 
> View attachment 223617


Is that the Pioneer with the Blade top-cap?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis

The mesh wicked Panda Hybrid gives a damn nice vape!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Timwis said:


> Is that the Pioneer with the Blade top-cap?



Yes it is, me and her are not best friends yet, but working on it, almost there.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Timwis

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Yes it is, me and her are not best friends yet, but working on it, almost there.


As in her the Pioneer or her the Blade top-cap? I don't have the Blade accessory, is it a touch of PMT?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Timwis said:


> As in her the Pioneer or her the Blade top-cap? I don't have the Blade accessory, is it a touch of PMT?



As in the pioneer, prefer the blade over the standard, have not found her sweet spot yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

DarthBranMuffin said:


> As in the pioneer, prefer the blade over the standard, have not found her sweet spot yet.


It goes up and down in my rankings from struggling to get in my top 5 to being my favourite, it performs differently after each wick weirdly, yet i attempt to wick it identically each time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## AKS

Timwis said:


> It goes up and down in my rankings from struggling to get in my top 5 to being my favourite, it performs differently after each wick weirdly, yet i attempt to wick it identically each time!


I completely agree,she’s a fickle one. Consistency is a struggle.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Silver

Kayfun V5 is back in action after a few years on the bench. 

Trying it in MTL mode on its tightest setting. Loose MTL. But with the superfine MTL Clapton wire it performs very nicely. 

Testing it out with a bit of Vape Elixir pure tobacco blended with some Thrifty Virginia. 

Enjoying it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Mzr



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Timwis

AKS said:


> I completely agree,she’s a fickle one. Consistency is a struggle.


Yep but when right all is forgiven!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Mini Red

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> Dani Mini Blue with Dvarw DL and a batch of clean Desce Bags fresh from the laundry!
> View attachment 223594


Rob , glad to see your Desce's are still in use , my Dani stays in the purple one and the 2 Double barrels in the other two , keeping them clean and dust free

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Timwis said:


> The mesh wicked Panda Hybrid gives a damn nice vape!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 223636


Interesting, never seen before

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

ARYANTO said:


> Interesting, never seen before


It's Russian, Bear Lair Mods who still concentrate on mesh wicking, they even did a BB bridge that uses mesh for the wicking called the Grizzly although the Panda pictured is a Hybrid designed for either a vertical or horizontal build using either mesh or cotton wicking!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/panda-hybrid-bf-rdta-bear-lair-mods.t63680/

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Tauren's... Shiney Flavorfull Taurens...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## ARYANTO

The infamous Drag that @Intuthu Kagesi fixed for me , thank you again , kind sir .Nothing has fallen off or blew up so -good job  Running with a Blotto of course ...

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru

Ares V2 on the Kroma-R with some nartjies juice

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## vicTor

...a quick new dress fitting, courtesy of @Christos

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## JordanEpic

Couldn't resist the opportunity to get something matchy for the Rebirth.. not bad Smok Morph 2

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Muhammedv

Some DIY berry coolade in the Reload 26 on the Minikin V2 .. please excuse the poor picture quality

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

With my MOBB Mini gold plated Bridge on its way, I decided to pull out the Monarchy RTA again! Perfect airflow and flavour! I decided to pop in some Morning Glory Waves from The Coil Company! I don't why but this juice resets my taste buds and lets Red Pill POP!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Taifun GX on Phantom

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## JordanEpic

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Taifun GX on Phantom
> 
> View attachment 223847


I haven't seen wicks like that in almost 5 years.. how is it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JordanEpic

Rob Fisher said:


> With my MOBB Mini gold plated Bridge on its way, I decided to pull out the Monarchy RTA again! Perfect airflow and flavour! I decided to pop in some Morning Glory Waves from The Coil Company! I don't why but this juice resets my taste buds and lets Red Pill POP!
> View attachment 223831


It's a palette cleanser

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## incredible_hullk

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 223854


Good Golly miss molly

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## JordanEpic

Fresh build hand made nichrome alien 3 mm with some yummy delicious strawberry milkshake

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

JordanEpic said:


> I haven't seen wicks like that in almost 5 years.. how is it?



It wicks just fine, have to make sure you have enough cotton up top, but it keeps up. And like any RDTA, a bit of tilting and "swishing" helps it along to avoid dry hits.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chronix

Never normal galaxy tip and button came today

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> Ares V2 on the Kroma-R with some nartjies juice
> View attachment 223818


I eventually tried my Aries V2, it rocks with Tobaccos!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Skyline on the Dotmod with some Panama fruity menthol juice. Have an awesome day everyone!

Reactions: Winner 16


----------



## vicTor

...chilling at Inkd

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11


----------



## CJB85

DarthBranMuffin said:


> The Four Horsemen of the MTL Apocalypse!
> 
> View attachment 223617


That Kayfun looks familiar!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JordanEpic

DarthBranMuffin said:


> The Four Horsemen of the MTL Apocalypse!
> 
> View attachment 223617


I see someone scored another Phantom!! Perddyy

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JordanEpic

DarthBranMuffin said:


> It wicks just fine, have to make sure you have enough cotton up top, but it keeps up. And like any RDTA, a bit of tilting and "swishing" helps it along to avoid dry hits.


I've just perfected my dvarw wicking yesterday and omg I'm dying from the full bouquet of flavours.. it makes a juice taste completely different. I'm so impressed

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

JordanEpic said:


> I've just perfected my dvarw wicking yesterday and omg I'm dying from the full bouquet of flavours.. it makes a juice taste completely different. I'm so impressed



Dvarw's for the WIN every time!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> Skyline on the Dotmod with some Panama fruity menthol juice. Have an awesome day everyone!
> View attachment 223890



winner winner
Such crisp clean flavour from the skyline !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> Skyline on the Dotmod with some Panama fruity menthol juice. Have an awesome day everyone!
> View attachment 223890


That steering wheel is becoming famous, lol!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO

It's actually not in my hand , but on the railing ... in-going inspection at Gold Reef .

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Onegin DNA75C with Engraved Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## JordanEpic

Power house on the dock today, alpha 1 and the triple

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

JordanEpic said:


> Power house on the dock today, alpha 1 and the triple
> View attachment 223998


Something interesting about that mod reminds of the 70s-80s... looks like a VHS player or maybe an old Atari console? I like it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## CashKat88

Grand Guru said:


> Something interesting about that mod reminds of the 70s-80s... looks like a VHS player or maybe an old Atari console? I like it!


I completely agree, the corners are pretty sharp, like if you drop that mod on your foot... You might need stitches after, if you drop it on your toe you might need surgery... But that mod is seriously solid, it came out when I first started vaping and I wanted one so bad because I loved my OG Drag

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JordanEpic

Grand Guru said:


> Something interesting about that mod reminds of the 70s-80s... looks like a VHS player or maybe an old Atari console? I like it!


Yeah like a cassette player, but alot of the old VHS players were of a similar design.. I think that was the look they were going for.. I've never seen another one like it locally.. it is one of my favourites

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## JordanEpic

CashKat88 said:


> I completely agree, the corners are pretty sharp, like if you drop that mod on your foot... You might need stitches after, if you drop it on your toe you might need surgery... But that mod is seriously solid, it came out when I first started vaping and I wanted one so bad because I loved my OG Drag


You don't drop this mod, period.. it's never been dropped *touch wood* I don't know if it would survive

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Illusia Mech Side by Side 21700 before SBS's were popular! All the way from Fakir Mods in Turkey!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Travel companion....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

DD day with some Red Pill!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Killing time at OR Tambo...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Killing time at OR Tambo...
> 
> View attachment 224184


Safe travels dude

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## TGMV

Chilling near the Louvre tonight

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## CJB85

Some DIY Straw-Raz-Ice inside and @charln ’s MTAlien really shining with this liquid!

Reactions: Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ghost11



Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## GerrieP

Yes it's that cold....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Munro31

GerrieP said:


> Yes it's that cold....
> View attachment 224264


Why must you post this??? WHY!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## CJB85

GerrieP said:


> Yes it's that cold....
> View attachment 224264


My brother used to be part of the beer industry (still is on a more casual basis). There is an interesting story behind the whole “super cold” campaign on Castle Light.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## GerrieP

CJB85 said:


> My brother used to be part of the beer industry (still is on a more casual basis). There is an interesting story behind the whole “super cold” campaign on Castle Light.


Sitting back in my pool chair... Cracking open another cold one. Tell us more when u have time my old friend..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Time to braai...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## CJB85

GerrieP said:


> Sitting back in my pool chair... Cracking open another cold one. Tell us more when u have time my old friend..


Castle Light was initially such a failure and received such bad feedback, that SAB were about to pull it off the market. Someone remarked that making a beer too cold kills off a lot of its flavour, so the idea of serving Castle Lite as cold as possible was born. One of the most genius marketing campaigns to save a crappy product.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

I am really loving the battery life of the 21700! Paramour and Abyss!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA

Just cleaning the palate a little bit

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time for a wick change and coil clean for the Alien in the Ether Bridge! Blimey is a special juice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blackrose Evo with Monarchy RTA. Looking forward to a T5 joining the family!

Reactions: Winner 9 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Awesome hassle-free vape

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> Something interesting about that mod reminds of the 70s-80s... looks like a VHS player or maybe an old Atari console? I like it!


Walkman.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Killing time at OR Tambo...
> 
> View attachment 224184


That looks killer. Imagine if you could get a Tauren mascot button.epic!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

BioHAZarD said:


> View attachment 224215


Matrix setup's.cool!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Been very busy lately so I didn't have much time to post. This is from the week past.


And added to that I need to figure out how to get the textbox back to white from black. Have a good day Ecigssa!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Resistance said:


> Been very busy lately so I didn't have much time to post. This is from the week past.
> View attachment 224328
> 
> And added to that I need to figure out how to get the textbox back to white from black. Have a good day Ecigssa!


4th button on top of the text box

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85

Giving the mesh deck some game time...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Tauren RDTA on the NCV2, Expro V4 on the Dicodes No 6... best of both worlds!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Tauren RDTA on the NCV2, Expro V4 on the Dicodes No 6... best of both worlds!
> 
> View attachment 224332


You are now giving me shiny envy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> 4th button on top of the text box



@Grand Guru that just changes the font colour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Resistance said:


> You are now giving me shiny envy.



Shineyitis is contagious

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis

GerrieP said:


> Yes it's that cold....
> View attachment 224264


I actually found myself cracking open a can of beer 30 seconds after seeing this!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Tauren RDTA on the NCV2, Expro V4 on the Dicodes No 6... best of both worlds!
> 
> View attachment 224332


Damn I miss my cricket

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JordanEpic

Genesis on the Alpha 1 Checkmate in the tank.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Mashup Monday... Sucking on Matt's Blue Passage on the Valyrian 2... think I need to polish the RDA up

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## JordanEpic

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Mashup Monday... Sucking on Matt's Blue Passage on the Valyrian 2... think I need to polish the RDA up
> 
> View attachment 224369


Dang it, I thought it was matchy Monday

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Road Trip setups! IF Mod and Monarchy with Waves inside. Stratum Submariner with Dvarw DL and Red Pill inside and the Abyss with Ether Bridge and Blimey inside! I will be a little scarce for the next week because I will be working on my tan on the beach and catching some saltwater fishies! And I may have a drink or two!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Viper_SA

Serpent Elevate on the V200 mod with some 3rd World Liquids aplle/cranberry cooler

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Doesn't that long drip tip cause a drop in flavor?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Viper_SA said:


> Doesn't that long drip tip cause a drop in flavor?



It depends on whether he scratches his nose or his ear first....

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Viper_SA said:


> Doesn't that long drip tip cause a drop in flavor?


In theory it should, but that has not been my experience. It actually brings out some different flavour notes in most of my tobacco's

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

DarthBranMuffin said:


> It depends on whether he scratches his nose or his ear first....


always nose, never ears.....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Munro31

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> always nose, never ears.....


Good man!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

The Nio dressed in black

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## ARYANTO

Puffing along on some Liqua birthday juice - not too shabby

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum submariner at the beach. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> In theory it should, but that has not been my experience. It actually brings out some different flavour notes in most of my tobacco's


Agree on this.my experience is the same.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

JordanEpic said:


> Dang it, I thought it was matchy Monday



I bet you that RDA will be matchy matchy soon!.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Resistance said:


> I bet you that RDA will be matchy matchy soon!.



That will be the general idea... maybe tomorrow... mmhhhh

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> In theory it should, but that has not been my experience. It actually brings out some different flavour notes in most of my tobacco's


I find more intense flavour with long narrow drip tips when it comes to MTL as well but drop off with DL atomizers with increased distances between the coil and mouth!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jengz

Snack and the abyss in between slavery and sleep

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Timwis

The Bushido's with Raspberry Crumble & Custard!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Omni on Grus

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## Stranger

Stealthy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Safz_b



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Viper_SA

Safz_b said:


> View attachment 224475



Loving the black nails. Looks good with the mod

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Viper_SA

What atty/mod combo is that? Looks sick man!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Viper_SA said:


> What atty/mod combo is that? Looks sick man!


Blotto and Dovpo MVV II Box- thanks

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Timwis said:


> I find more intense flavour with long narrow drip tips when it comes to MTL as well but drop off with DL atomizers with increased distances between the coil and mouth!


With DL the trick is to stick to a wide bore. I'm not saying you are wrong I'm just saying I'm not either.. vaping is subjective.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

Viper_SA said:


> What atty/mod combo is that? Looks sick man!


Showing the power they possess, not even at II, i might even be a tadge lower build dependant, those PWM devices belt out some power!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

Resistance said:


> With DL the trick is to stick to a wide bore. I'm not saying you are wrong I'm just saying I'm not either.. vaping is subjective.


I wouldn't use a long 510 drip tip with DL just saying increased distance in my opinion mutes flavour with DL and i would fully agree with you so i hope you are not disagreeing with me because i said nothing to the contrary didn't say anything about drip tip with DL but find narrow bore long drip tips increase flavour with MTL.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Timwis said:


> I wouldn't use a long 510 drip tip with DL just saying increased distance in my opinion mutes flavour with DL and i would fully agree with you so i hope you are not disagreeing with me because i said nothing to the contrary didn't say anything about drip tip with DL but find narrow bore long drip tips increase flavour with MTL.


I'm not disagreeing brother. In my experience I have vaped with 10mm∅ tube and for me the flavour was better. That's why I said vaping is subjective neither one of us is right but our experience makes us feel differently about the topic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

Resistance said:


> I'm not disagreeing brother. In my experience I have vaped with 10mm∅ tube and for me the flavour was better. That's why I said vaping is subjective neither one of us is right but our experience makes us feel differently about the topic.


Yep, if it was the same for everyone we would all be vaping with the same set-up and same juice lol how boring is that! That's why i always try to remember to put in my opinion because that's all it is!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Timwis said:


> Yep, if it was the same for everyone we would all be vaping with the same set-up and same juice lol how boring is that! That's why i always try to remember to put in my opinion because that's all it is!


I have VG issues. My theory is more travel =less unvaporised eliquid in my mouth causing me to loose taste etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

Resistance said:


> I have VG issues. My theory is more travel =less unvaporised eliquid in my mouth causing me to loose taste etc.



what effect does the VG have on you ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

vicTor said:


> what effect does the VG have on you ?


It's bad bro. I think I have been getting away with it because of seasonal changes.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

The old trusty Siren 2 22mm MTL RTA saw many mods but is still holding strong!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> The old trusty Siren 2 22mm MTL RTA saw many mods but is still holding strong!
> View attachment 224552


What mod is that dude?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> What mod is that dude?



Augvape Foxy One

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Augvape Foxy One


You’re a wealth of knowledge my friend

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## JordanEpic

Prisms prisms prisms of colour

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Stranger

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 224513



Magic combo that, I have the same and between the Blotto and the Blitzen that MVV II is just right for power delivery. I also for DL tend to use a narrower tip, both for keeping the heat off my lips and I find a better flavour experience. I also find I don't have to draw so hard which helps these tired old lungs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Augvape Foxy One


I like the look of this one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Paul33 said:


> I like the look of this one.


Got mine from Inkd Vaper

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JordanEpic

Paranormal and the Voluna are treating me this afternoon with some Cake Sale

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

JordanEpic said:


> View attachment 224586
> Paranormal and the Voluna are treating me this afternoon with some Cake Sale


I was down on Maydon Wharf this afternoon as well. 

was bladdy hot down there today.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

@Timwis extended topcap for better flavour on the humble tobhino.


It's an old pic I'm just posting for yesterday's topic

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

Resistance said:


> @Timwis extended topcap for better flavour on the humble tobhino.
> View attachment 224629
> 
> It's an old pic I'm just posting for yesterday's topic


Is that really the Wismic Tobhino? Is it a bespoke top-cap or especially for the Tobhino?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 2


----------



## Breeze

with my "end game" set up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Timwis

Breeze said:


> View attachment 224640
> with my "end game" set up.


When i have watched England cricket team touring South Africa (on TV unfortunately) is that the brewery you can see at the Cape town Test? Sure you have Table Mountain in the background and a brewery is always pointed out!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Abyss with Ether bridge doing service this beautiful Natal Coastal morning. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blacktail in my hand. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 7 | Creative 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 7 | Creative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Lee786

Nightmare sitting in top if my yihi , lovely vape

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## JordanEpic

Paul33 said:


> I was down on Maydon Wharf this afternoon as well.
> 
> was bladdy hot down there today.


It's been quit shitty here lately, pun completely intended, the harbour is a mess

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Stranger said:


> View attachment 224683



Love the sleeve! That condensation though, will drive my OCD nuts!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

OK , This might be my last post... vaping the Passage on @Intuthu Kagesi 's modified Invader 4 , this thing buzzes like an angry mosquito every time you hit fire , but YOOO the flavour is amazing , I am supposed to use 25 mah batts but don't have any - short bursts of max power then...
Thank you sincerely again for fixing my crap

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ARYANTO said:


> OK , This might be my last post... vaping the Passage on @Intuthu Kagesi 's modified Invader 4 , this thing buzzes like an angry mosquito every time you hit fire , but YOOO the flavour is amazing , I am supposed to use 25 mah batts but don't have any - short bursts of max power then...
> Thank you sincerely again for fixing my crap
> View attachment 224686



You make me laugh ... short bursts to extend YOUR life  ... there is an element of truth to that tho' 

It'll be just fine as long as you follow the basic Mechmod rules and keep the coil resistance within the *maximum current capability* of the the batteries you're using 

I'm glad you're enjoying it too, as I almost didn't return that lil' mosquito to you  ... The kick it gives is absolutely phenomenal, and really I was enjoying the "testing phase" no end

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## CashKat88

This mod is so compact and it uses a 21700, same height as a 30ml bottle and not much wider. Skipper would refer to this as a chicken dinner.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

JordanEpic said:


> It's been quit shitty here lately, pun completely intended, the harbour is a mess


We’re doing a job on maydon wharf. It’s vile down there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Regressed to less buzzing mods , having a beer with my vape protege, Paul, at the pool .

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

ARYANTO said:


> Regressed to less buzzing mods , having a beer with my vape protege, Paul, at the pool .
> View attachment 224705



And here I thought it was one for each hand like a boss!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor

ARYANTO said:


> Regressed to less buzzing mods , having a beer with my vape protege, Paul, at the pool .
> View attachment 224705



send address, i can be there in 20 !!!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Cog + Phantom + G&T = Relaxxxxxx

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ARYANTO said:


> Regressed to less buzzing mods , having a beer with my vape protege, Paul, at the pool .
> View attachment 224705



Oooooi ... where's my invite

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Cog + Phantom + G&T = Relaxxxxxx
> 
> View attachment 224707


Is this your phuza Thursday we were talking about earlier?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> Is this your phuza Thursday we were talking about earlier?



and so it starts...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> and so it starts...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA

The Expromizer V4 waiting patiently for its 21700 Pico to arrive tomorrow. I love this V200 mod. Special thanks to @Rob Fisher who sent it to me a few years ago.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Viper_SA

It's a duel... Or a threesome if I count in the Expromizer....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Resistance

vicTor said:


> View attachment 224689


Spray paint?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Timwis said:


> Is that really the Wismic Tobhino? Is it a bespoke top-cap or especially for the Tobhino?


No my friend. It's a 22 mm copper reducer I pressed on it. 
Copper and brass is self sanitising. Brass more so than copper so I decided to use it for that purpose.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Resistance

Timwis said:


> When i have watched England cricket team touring South Africa (on TV unfortunately) is that the brewery you can see at the Cape town Test? Sure you have Table Mountain in the background and a brewery is always pointed out!


SAB. South African breweries

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Blacktail in my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Salt water fishing?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

still vaping despite the odds. Pg tobacco inside.its dry but you can vape it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Timwis

Resistance said:


> SAB. South African breweries


The best we can do is if a Test Match is from Bristol you can see the block of flats that includes Nelson Mandela House, Yes Only Fools and Horses was actually filmed in Bristol, Not Peckham!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

Resistance said:


> Spray paint?



all the way !

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Resistance said:


> Salt water fishing?



Yebo. Spending the week at a beach house. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Bling bling!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Tauren RDTA on Valyrian 2, BVC #42's and some Squamata Blackcurrant Candy on Ice (with extra WS23).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Stranger

A human failing: sometimes we have short memories. Dug this out of the drawer during lunchtime, quickly wrapped 2 new single wire coils (Cotton Bacon comp wire, 8 wraps 26 awg each, gave me .39) new wicks and vaping like a boss. No airflow control but a good RDL, lot's of taste and vapour. The only downside is it swallows juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Starting the weekend on a Blimey note. Shout out to @KZOR for his friendliness and awesome juice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Dug the RX out for some fresh air, haven't used it for ages .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA

"New" 21700 Pico for the Expromizer V4. Looking quite good I reckon

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Friday wind down...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Viper_SA

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Friday wind down...
> View attachment 224793



Love the RTA, hate the drink

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

vicTor said:


> all the way !


Looks good!


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Yebo. Spending the week at a beach house.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's nice to have a change of scenery now and the .enjoy Skipper.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

Viper_SA said:


> Love the RTA, hate the drink


Agreed. SoCo is the one thing that turns my stomach just by thinking about it.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Paul33 said:


> Agreed. SoCo is the one thing that turns my stomach just by thinking about it.


Previous over indulgence?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Viper_SA

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Previous over indulgence?



Alcohol poisoning... I was young and stupid

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## Paul33

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Previous over indulgence?


Previous waaaaaaay over indulgence.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Loving it! DotMTL on Drag X with Banana Custard!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Funny 2 | Creative 2


----------



## JordanEpic

Meanwhile.. in Colorado

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7 | Creative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

meanwhile @ Casa do Aryanto...don't stress if your beer and vape juice are the same colour ! Shout out to @ADV-Des - Irish coffee even better after a couple of month's rest -tnx for the auction !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA

Hohm Slice mod, Zeus single coil RTA, Drool marshmallow mint butter cookie inside

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## CashKat88

JordanEpic said:


> View attachment 224856
> Meanwhile.. in Colorado


That must be a super low ohm build, batteries would go into thermal runaway just looking at that

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## CashKat88

Loadsheding buddy, kali V2 equipt with @charln's hybrid aliens, flavour is immense.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## GSM500

JordanEpic said:


> View attachment 224856
> Meanwhile.. in Colorado


Maybe not Colorado, more like coil box raided.... Like vaping from a Wok

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Resistance

@Rooigevaar 
Found it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Three setups with different juices in each. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Rob Fisher said:


> Three setups with different juices in each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why am I having a hard time believing you?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## JordanEpic

CashKat88 said:


> That must be a super low ohm build, batteries would go into thermal runaway just looking at that


I'm hoping it would be a parallel series configuration otherwise it would never work

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Duelling Picos

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Still on the DotMTL...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## CJB85

Viper_SA said:


> Duelling Picos
> 
> View attachment 224943


Love the look of that 21700... kind of makes me want one!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA

CJB85 said:


> Love the look of that 21700... kind of makes me want one!



You know you neeed one

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CJB85

Viper_SA said:


> You know you neeed one


I really don’t, stop it!!!
I have 2 Swag 2’s (I somehow traded my Gen for a Swag with my wife without my knowledge) and only one MTL tank.
The biggest revelation for me lately has been the iJoy Zenith I got as a gift, can’t put the damn thing down!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA

CJB85 said:


> I really don’t, stop it!!!
> I have 2 Swag 2’s (I somehow traded my Gen for a Swag with my wife without my knowledge) and only one MTL tank.
> The biggest revelation for me lately has been the iJoy Zenith I got as a gift, can’t put the damn thing down!



Just googled it for pics. Now I want one of them

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CJB85

Viper_SA said:


> Just googled it for pics. Now I want one of them

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Viper_SA

CJB85 said:


> View attachment 224957



Thanks looks different to what I saw...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Viper_SA said:


> Thanks looks different to what I saw...
> 
> View attachment 224958




Ijoy Maxo Zenith 300w

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Friday wind down...
> View attachment 224793


I love Southern Comfort!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Timwis said:


> I love Southern Comfort!


Southern Comfort ,lime and buiscuits... Those were the day's!


----------



## Stranger

CashKat88 said:


> That must be a super low ohm build, batteries would go into thermal runaway just looking at that



Pair it with this, what could go wrong

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Argus GT trio with Siren v2 22mm, Ether and Pioneer.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## THE REAPER

Some @ivc_mixer magic Zoo Biscuit in the Bonza on top of my Dovpo. Love it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Borrowing Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs' Argus GT for the DotMTL today... need to get this mod back from her (which means I need to buy her a replacement, good thing its her birthday next month).

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Making Monday bearable

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Informative 1


----------



## JordanEpic

it is one hell of a mech mod, little bit of a hot trigger but I'm working on it.. single train track with some lime milkshake..

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## CJB85

David and Goliaths....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Argus GT trio with Siren v2 22mm, Ether and Pioneer.
> View attachment 224995


So have you decided if you like the Argus or not yet?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Paul33 said:


> So have you decided if you like the Argus or not yet?


Still not sure, may need to get another one, just to be certain......

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Plus one for the DotMTL RTA with some Panama fruity menthol @DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA

Grand Guru said:


> Plus one for the DotMTL RTA with some Panama fruity menthol @DarthBranMuffin
> View attachment 225022



That mod! Wow

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Viper_SA said:


> That mod! Wow


A very affordable mod 
https://inkdvapor.co.za/product/mods/regulated-mods/rincoe-jellybox-mini/

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mobb Mini Bridge installed in the Abyss!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## DavyH

Grand Guru said:


> A very affordable mod
> https://inkdvapor.co.za/product/mods/regulated-mods/rincoe-jellybox-mini/



I find mine ramps up a bit slowly? It's a nice little device for sure and power for days at low wattage.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

DavyH said:


> I find mine ramps up a bit slowly? It's a nice little device for sure and power for days at low wattage.


I’m vaping at 18 Watts and didn’t notice any significant delay

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

DavyH said:


> I find mine ramps up a bit slowly? It's a nice little device for sure and power for days at low wattage.





Grand Guru said:


> I’m vaping at 18 Watts and didn’t notice any significant delay



Using mine as MTL drivers anywhere between 15 - 24watts, so it perfect for me. The Rincoe chip is not known for its fast ramp up and it will definitely be an issue for high-power vapers. For me they are great, lightweight and ergonomic with good looks to boot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> A very affordable mod
> https://inkdvapor.co.za/product/mods/regulated-mods/rincoe-jellybox-mini/


Ooohhh that is a good price

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Paul33

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Still not sure, may need to get another one, just to be certain......


Have you had any issues with the battery door? I like the look of this one. Might be my new daily carry!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Darkness , our old friend...luckily the food were on the gas stove.
Big Coke , and Dead Rabbit on D/B.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

ARYANTO said:


> Darkness , our old friend...luckily the food were on the gas stove.
> Big Coke , and Dead Rabbit on D/B.
> View attachment 225056


We too have been visited by darkness at the moment.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Paul33 said:


> We too have been visited by darkness at the moment.



Our 18:00 to 20:30 stint just ended

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Viper_SA said:


> Our 18:00 to 20:30 stint just ended


I have 22 minutes of this garbage left.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33

Watching Star Wars on the laptop is ok though

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## DavyH

Paul33 said:


> Watching Star Wars on the laptop is ok though
> 
> View attachment 225064


Noooo! Not The Phantom Menace!

Except the podrace. You can watch that bit.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Paul33

DavyH said:


> Noooo! Not The Phantom Menace!
> 
> Except the podrace. You can watch that bit.


I haven’t watched it in so long, it’s not that bad. 

it’s no empire strikes back that’s for sure but it’s the best of the prequels for me

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Tasty Tauren Twin Tuesday!!!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today's hand check! Abyss, Stratum Submariner and Onegin!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

The Ladon with a golden crown

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## CashKat88

It been a while since I've used this setup but wow I've been missing out, I love using a setup after a long time and then rediscovering how awesome it is all over again. MTL brunhilde and the Odin 75C with some Pure red 12mg.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## incredible_hullk

Forgot how good this combo is

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

incredible_hullk said:


> Forgot how good this combo is
> 
> View attachment 225154


Yum

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## JordanEpic

CashKat88 said:


> It been a while since I've used this setup but wow I've been missing out, I love using a setup after a long time and then rediscovering how awesome it is all over again. MTL brunhilde and the Odin 75C with some Pure red 12mg.
> View attachment 225142


Can I has your brunhilde? Pretty please

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JordanEpic

In other news..


Does anyone know who made this flavour? Got an intense nutty tone on the flavour.. doesn't taste anything like lime milkshake.. tastes a bit like almond milk, yuk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## CashKat88

JordanEpic said:


> Can I has your brunhilde? Pretty please


Sorry bud but me and Hilda are super tight, I literally bought a gunmetal Odin 75c just for her... Maybe in the distant future or post a wanted ad, there might be someone out there who wants to get rid of theirs. I was lucky enough to get this one as the ad was posted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

The Soulmate!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Getting ready for some late night entertainment...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## JordanEpic

CashKat88 said:


> Sorry bud but me and Hilda are super tight, I literally bought a gunmetal Odin 75c just for her... Maybe in the distant future or post a wanted ad, there might be someone out there who wants to get rid of theirs. I was lucky enough to get this one as the ad was posted


Maybe one day.


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today is a Monarchy Day!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## CJB85

vicTor said:


> View attachment 225301


Love this liquid! I actually think I may have a little bit left somewhere!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

CJB85 said:


> Love this liquid! I actually think I may have a little bit left somewhere!



also love it, today will be my very last

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Thursday's array

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## CashKat88

Since Hilda is quite tall, I decided to see if I can bring her down a notch, makes a massive difference in the pocket and looks quite nice.
Brunhilde MTL on top a Paramour SBS with some one shot Red pill 12mg.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## ShaneDylan96

Aegis X with a Blotto Mini and some Slick Bubblegum Custard (Gonna get an OXVA Arbiter for the Aegis X soon)

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Onegin Dvarw and Stratum Aerodynamic Monarch both with new drip tips from GIF Mods!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Munro31

JordanEpic said:


> In other news..
> View attachment 225261
> View attachment 225262
> Does anyone know who made this flavour? Got an intense nutty tone on the flavour.. doesn't taste anything like lime milkshake.. tastes a bit like almond milk, yuk


So its not so Heavenly

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru

BioHAZarD said:


> View attachment 225356
> View attachment 225357
> View attachment 225358


You mean

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Expro V4 on the Phantom

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## JordanEpic

CashKat88 said:


> Since Hilda is quite tall, I decided to see if I can bring her down a notch, makes a massive difference in the pocket and looks quite nice.
> Brunhilde MTL on top a Paramour SBS with some one shot Red pill 12mg.
> View attachment 225303
> View attachment 225304


I always said these two needed to be combined

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JordanEpic

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 225328


Matchy matchy

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Spongebob

Grand Guru said:


> The Soulmate!
> View attachment 225266


Are you being in ze army? 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Dripping some testers from @ivc_mixer in the Recurve tonight

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## incredible_hullk

Justice league Snyder cut, braai and wine in man cave .. perfect

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Spongebob said:


> Are you being in ze army?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk


Nope. Never been in the army.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum Submariner with Dvarw DL FL!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> I’m vaping at 18 Watts and didn’t notice any significant delay


Yep i don't either but @DavyH isn't the first i have heard mention it! But i don't notice a delay wonder if it's even coil related ramp up is as much to do with the coil used as the device!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis

Might of finished the review but i just can't put the Vertex down!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paramour, Dvarw DL, GIF Mod Drip Tip, Fisher Alien, Mavaton X and Red Pill! Ready to head out!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

The Beest with some Blimey juice.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Spongebob

Grand Guru said:


> Nope. Never been in the army.


Ok? Drew the conclusion from the pants? 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Phantom and Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Snap!!! Love these mods Uncle Rob, they are just something else!

DotMtl on the Hellfire Phantom.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Timwis

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Snap!!! Love these mods Uncle Rob, they are just something else!
> 
> DotMtl on the Hellfire Phantom.
> 
> View attachment 225468


Much prefer the look of yours, it reminds me of a Peacock! Very nice!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Timwis said:


> Much prefer the look of yours, it reminds me of a Peacock! Very nice!!!!!



This one has been nicknamed "Van Gogh"... the other one is still unnamed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Phantoms time two!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Mollie

I guess the TTP tank looks better on Jellybox than on the Drag X Plus just got the Drag X Plus today thanks @KZOR for the advise im happy with the tank flavor is amazing and NO leakage

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor

mech4life

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## BioHAZarD

Getting a jump on the 3rd wave

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA

BioHAZarD said:


> Getting a jump on the 3rd wave
> 
> View attachment 225520



Good beer that

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Dvarw DL on the Hellfire Phantom with Drip Hacks Forbidden fruit (extra WS23)

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Currently in the hand is the Billet Box but shortly will be a cake or two! Damn bloody delicious! From Dough Girl!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Finally got to build the Ether. Didn't like the driptips that came with it so I put a custom one. I threw an MTL Clapton 2.5mm ID coil in it and some Tobacco Bastards N29. It's wicking like a charm. Been vaping on it for the last 15min and watching reviews at the same time. Like Mark said "it's not sh@t". Guess I need to change something.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Flameboy

Vaporesso Luxe 2 with Zues x mesh rta and Paulie Slushy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## GSM500

Murdered out

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 16


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## AKS

A little behind on my wicking homework,plugnplaying with pnp.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

One of the Droids came out of the cabinet today to do duty!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Univapo Symba RDA on the Valyrian 2

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## JordanEpic

Dead Rabbit on the Genevape

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Elandre

Picked up this bezerker v1.5, totally in love. It's all thanks to @KZOR . He made me fell in love with mtl tight draw. The flavor from this mtl is insane.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Solar Storm Ivory with gold trim and on top we have a gold plated Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## JordanEpic

VGOD mod is back in action after a short hiatus.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## JordanEpic

Rob Fisher said:


> Solar Storm Ivory with gold trim and on top we have a gold plated Dvarw DL!
> View attachment 225834


Love this combination, gold mods are just CLASSY

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Matchy matchy situation with the Pioneer sitying on top of the Glint

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## AKS

Grand Guru said:


> Matchy matchy situation with the Pioneer sitying on top of the Glint
> View attachment 225894


Perfect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Solar Storm Ivory with gold trim and on top we have a gold plated Dvarw DL!
> View attachment 225834


Nice. I haven't seen ebony in a while as well. How's she doing?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Resistance said:


> Nice. I haven't seen ebony in a while as well. How's she doing?



She is looking good!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Some Matchy-Matchy action while putting the Expro v5 through it's paces. So far it is a winner, buttery smooth airflow just like the V4, but definitely better in the flavour department. Those new airflow holes on the deck is a great improvement. Still not happy with the stock driptip, but this flat tall hat driptip from Inkd Vapor is working a treat and is very comfortable. All round winner!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

A bit of tobacco dripping action happening today... Tobacco Thursday!!

Italian Boomstick Reaper on the Hellfire Phantom.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## JordanEpic

Some new yummyness.. small deviation from my usual slick strawberry cuz no one has stock and I'm not waiting till next week for my milkshake

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA

JordanEpic said:


> View attachment 226002
> Some new yummyness.. small deviation from my usual slick strawberry cuz no one has stock and I'm not waiting till next week for my milkshake



What mod is that on the right?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Viper_SA said:


> What mod is that on the right?


It’s the mod I’m waiting for, to hit the classifieds

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## JordanEpic

Grand Guru said:


> It’s the mod I’m waiting for, to hit the classifieds


Lmao really? It's already been in the classifieds, it's actually on hold.. I take it out every now and then to keep it warm

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JordanEpic

Viper_SA said:


> What mod is that on the right?


It's a CLZ

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Maybe when the kids get out of college. For now Chinese stuff will do

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA

JordanEpic said:


> It's a CLZ



Thanks, but I'm afraid that acronym is lost on me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500

DarthBranMuffin said:


> A bit of tobacco dripping action happening today... Tobacco Thursday!!
> 
> Italian Boomstick Reaper on the Hellfire Phantom.
> 
> View attachment 225957


Wait... What...Tobacco Thursdays? More like Tobacco Everyday!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## JordanEpic

Viper_SA said:


> Thanks, but I'm afraid that acronym is lost on me


It's not an acronym that's that's the name of the company that made it, CLZ mods.. they make some pretty gorgeous resin mods.. not sure how they achieve the grain pattern, I think it is impregnated into wood, the snake skin pattern is really unique.. only seen it achieved in CLZ and Solar storm mods.. that's about as much as I know.. oh they don't make CLZs anymore.. also the modder is apparently a giant doos.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JordanEpic

Grand Guru said:


> Maybe when the kids get out of college. For now Chinese stuff will do


Don't tell anyone but.. *hushed tones* HE is overrated

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

JordanEpic said:


> Don't tell anyone but.. *hushed tones* HE is overrated



 watch it buddy!... hahahahaha

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Viper_SA

Looking a bit silly with the extension kit on the Pico... Maybe time to trade up for a small SBS mod...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

JordanEpic said:


> It's not an acronym that's that's the name of the company that made it, CLZ mods.. they make some pretty gorgeous resin mods.. not sure how they achieve the grain pattern, I think it is impregnated into wood, the snake skin pattern is really unique.. only seen it achieved in CLZ and Solar storm mods.. that's about as much as I know.. oh they don't make CLZs anymore.. also the modder is apparently a giant doos.



It's Juma made in Germany! https://www.elforyn.de/en/

They also do the imitation Ivory.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

GSM500 said:


> Wait... What...Tobacco Thursdays? More like Tobacco Everyday!


Everyday is Thursday!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru

The Vertex paired with the Forz with some yummy pineapple juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## AKS

Grand Guru said:


> The Vertex paired with the Forz with some yummy pineapple juice
> View attachment 226078


Have heard good things about the Vertex,how would you rate it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

AKS said:


> Have heard good things about the Vertex,how would you rate it?


It's a winner. I can safely say I found a replacement for my Siren 2 22mm tanks. I'm going to get the other colour renditions

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Oops I did it again.... Was so impressed with my Drag X that I bought another one today. Only downside is that the displays look different. It bugs me a little bit... But also a great little kit for when I don't feel like wicking and building.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## adriaanh

Viper_SA said:


> Oops I did it again.... Was so impressed with my Drag X that I bought another one today. Only downside is that the displays look different. It bugs me a little bit... But also a great little kit for when I don't feel like wicking and building.
> 
> View attachment 226096


Download the firmware from Voopoo website this will allow you to change it. Some versions came out with that stupid archive/score screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA

adriaanh said:


> Download the firmware from Voopoo website this will allow you to change it. Some versions came out with that stupid archive/score screen



It doesn't have that silly score scree, but the screens differ still. Thanks, I'll give the firmware a go. Will try and capture the screen on a phot to show what I mean


----------



## Viper_SA

This is what I mean by different displays

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Code Red Alert! My Red Pill Coffee Mug has a chip in it! Not a Bazinga!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## adriaanh

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 226099
> View attachment 226100
> 
> 
> This is what I mean by different displays


Sure it's just firmware


----------



## AKS

Grand Guru said:


> It's a winner. I can safely say I found a replacement for my Siren 2 22mm tanks. I'm going to get the other colour renditions


Okay then,you forced me into it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

adriaanh said:


> Sure it's just firmware



Seem to be firmware, but between the 4 versions available to download it only accepts one on the mod, still looks exactly the same. Not a deal breaker though.


----------



## Viper_SA

Just dripping some samples from @ivc_mixer . Tonight's menu is French Custard

Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Tauren Solo on Hellfire Titan

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Jengz

Lovibg this juice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Flameboy

Picked up the Drag 3 this week and have to say of all mods I've tried this one is pretty cool

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## AKS

First go with the Vertex,loving the flavour and airflow options.
I’m no mtl aficionado (only other mtl tank is the Pioneer and Twisps & pods previously)
but I reckon this is something special.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## AKS

AKS said:


> First go with the Vertex,loving the flavour and airflow options.
> I’m no mtl aficionado (only other mtl tank is the Pioneer and Twisps & pods previously)
> but I reckon this is something special.
> View attachment 226153


Thanks @KZOR & @Timwis for the great reviews and @Grand Guru for the final nudge.

Reactions: Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

AKS said:


> Thanks @KZOR & @Timwis for the great reviews and @Grand Guru for the final nudge.


I'm glad you're enjoying it mate. Vertex for the win!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

I haven't used this combo for more than a year and this tank is so good!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## KZOR

Now this is a winner. So much so that i am busy organizing me a second one and than not even a day later.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Mzr

KZOR said:


> Now this is a winner. So much so that i am busy organizing me a second one and than not even a day later.


Does it beat the beest @KZOR?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Mzr said:


> Does it beat the beest @KZOR?


If the Tauren is 100 then this is 90. Actually enjoy it so much that I purchased another one in black.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SJY124

KZOR said:


> If the Tauren is 100 then this is 90. Actually enjoy it so much that I purchased another one in black.


Where you buying it from @KZOR if you don’t mind me asking?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mzr

KZOR said:


> If the Tauren is 100 then this is 90. Actually enjoy it so much that I purchased another one in black.


I was doing so well not thinking of getting anything more and now I feel the need of this

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KZOR

SJY124 said:


> Where you buying it from @KZOR if



Vape King is the only vendor I know of that stocks them currently.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Mzr said:


> I was doing so well not thinking of getting anything more and now I feel the need of this



Down and down you go....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Lazy Saturday Evening...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Lazy Saturday Evening...
> 
> View attachment 226175


How’s the solo as a dripper and not using it for squonking? 

Is it better than the nudge in the sense that with the nudge you have to drip every third drag or so!! It’s a very shallow rda.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Sunday squonking session on the Limelight Tobhino combo

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> How’s the solo as a dripper and not using it for squonking?
> 
> Is it better than the nudge in the sense that with the nudge you have to drip every third drag or so!! It’s a very shallow rda.



The Tauren Solo is a 24mm and has a much deeper juice well than the Nudge, works great for dripping too. Only when you over drip/squonk do you get a bit of gargling with the honeycomb airflow underneath the coil.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> The Tauren Solo is a 24mm and has a much deeper juice well than the Nudge, works great for dripping too. Only when you over drip/squonk do you get a bit of gargling with the honeycomb airflow underneath the coil.


Thanks dude. I know a guy who has too many of them and needs to home one

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Shado Omni on Uwell Valyrian 2

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> Sunday squonking session on the Limelight Tobhino combo
> View attachment 226225


Hi are you doing MTL or DL and have you tried the cross airflow yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Pulse and Tobhino

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Resistance said:


> Hi are you doing MTL or DL and have you tried the cross airflow yet?


I’m doing loose MTL with airflow fully open buddy and I don’t really notice a difference wherever the airflow holes are facing. Am I missing something

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> I’m doing loose MTL with airflow fully open buddy and I don’t really notice a difference wherever the airflow holes are facing. Am I missing something


I wanted to try it MTL. Airflow isn't bad almost fully closed for a tight draw but I installed an MTL coil and never got to it.
On DL instead of the airflow holes aligned with the airflow ports on the deck. You align it wit the coil. There's a noticeable difference in airflow and flavour

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

Monday morning MTL combo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## GerrieP

It a Drag... kind of MTL Monday.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## ARYANTO

GerrieP said:


> It a Drag... kind of MTL Monday.
> View attachment 226306


Mondays are always a drag

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru

The Expromizer V5 with the extension kit taking the capacity up to 4ml. Freshly built with 1.8 Ohm MTL Clapton coil. It's keeping up with my chain vaping. The flavoyr is on point and the airflow as quiet and smooth as the V4 but a little looser.... I like it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Munro31

Grand Guru said:


> The Expromizer V5 with the extension kit taking the capacity up to 4ml. Freshly built with 1.8 Ohm MTL Clapton coil. It's keeping up with my chain vaping. The flavoyr is on point and the airflow as quiet and smooth as the V4 but a little looser.... I like it.
> View attachment 226333


That looks awesome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Giving the Taurens a break and enjoying the Omni on the NCV2, flavor for days!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Dual Wielding some local tobacco's

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Grand Guru

Gear in the Jellybox with some Pure Red juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Viper_SA

Zeus single coil on the Geekvaoe Nova.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## JordanEpic

Green monsters out and about

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Jengz

Same coils, same cotton, same juice and same wattages, the troll x rta is coming very close to the reload rta! Still would choose the reload if push came to shove but man oh man! For the price, this troll x is special!

Reactions: Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## dombank

DNA Boy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> Gear in the Jellybox with some Pure Red juice
> View attachment 226381


Do you mtl with your gear? I love mine but haven’t found a good mtl build that I’ve enjoyed yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Paul33 said:


> Do you mtl with your gear? I love mine but haven’t found a good mtl build that I’ve enjoyed yet.


It’s too airy to MTL with. It can provide a nice restricted DL Vape with a 0.4Ohm build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> It’s too airy to MTL with. It can provide a nice restricted DL Vape with a 0.4Ohm build.


That’s exactly where I hover with my builds 

maybe I know need to look at an mtl rta to fiddle and faf with then

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> That’s exactly where I hover with my builds
> 
> maybe I know need to look at an mtl rta to fiddle and faf with then



I know a guy that can hook you up...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I know a guy that can hook you up...


I think I know the same guy

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru

JKM paired with the SL Class with some yummy Blimey juice

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Zer0_C00L

Reload S RTA and the delish Dala Akai... Flavour BANGER!






Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Pioneer on the Dicodes with some Miso on the side...

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Jengz

Today we are putting the miso up against what i feel is the greatest pod for mtl, the voopoo vthru, the miso is impressing me thus far!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

Jengz said:


> View attachment 226509
> 
> Today we are putting the miso up against what i feel is the greatest pod for mtl, the voopoo vthru, the miso is impressing me thus far!



I'm pretty sure the Miso will hold its ground!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Jengz

some late night teaching work companions!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I know a guy that can hook you up...


Holy smokes it’s going to take some getting used this tight AF airflow compared to what I normally use. Flavour is rather lekker but going from full open DL to MTL is a shock to the system!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Resistance

Paul33 said:


> Holy smokes it’s going to take some getting used this tight AF airflow compared to what I normally use. Flavour is rather lekker but going from full open DL to MTL is a shock to the system!
> 
> View attachment 226538


Well today the system needs that 'said 'shock! Happy Birthday boet!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr

Testing the Troll X rta on top of the Thelema (need to get a nice tip to match the green in mod)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

Resistance said:


> Well today the system needs that 'said 'shock! Happy Birthday boet!


Thanks so much brother man. Was a good day yesterday. Family and lots of cake. Fun times.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> Holy smokes it’s going to take some getting used this tight AF airflow compared to what I normally use. Flavour is rather lekker but going from full open DL to MTL is a shock to the system!
> 
> View attachment 226538



Welcome to MTL Madness!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Welcome to MTL Madness!


When my mrs gets mad cause now I’m spending on mtl tanks I’m going to point her in your direction!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> When my mrs gets mad cause now I’m spending on mtl tanks I’m going to point her in your direction!



Perfect, I'll hook her up with one too...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw DL on the Abyss in SBS Mode! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Doing inspections in JHB south - Blotto and Grus

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Juan_G

Let the long weekend begin!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO

Sundowner

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Pushing the limits of OCD... seriously need to get a mod for the DOTMTL, but battery life for days on the Valyrian

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Pushing the limits of OCD... seriously need to get a mod for the DOTMTL, but battery life for days on the Valyrian
> 
> View attachment 226616

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Slick

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Pushing the limits of OCD... seriously need to get a mod for the DOTMTL, but battery life for days on the Valyrian
> 
> View attachment 226616


Jellybox mini for R500 at Vape King

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 226643



on fire bro, on fire !

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Getting ready for that yellowtail

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> on fire bro, on fire !


Thanks dude. Loving this mod. It’s too lekker.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

...it's a good Friday

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## CashKat88

Good Friday... Glaz mini on top a Paramour SBS with exclamation 40mg salts inside... IMHO the best atty for salts also IMHO The best Long Island ice tea in Johannesburg from Pappas Sandton Square.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Tauren RDTA on NCV2 with some Miso on the side.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## JordanEpic

Tried a new method of wicking the Dvarws, used 2 seperate pieces of cotton and twisted them together, then you pull them through the coils, medium snug works best I think.. and holy cow we have arrived at flavour central

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

JordanEpic said:


> View attachment 226696
> Tried a new method of wicking the Dvarws, used 2 seperate pieces of cotton and twisted them together, then you pull them through the coils, medium snug works best I think.. and holy cow we have arrived at flavour central


This needs a few pics!

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## JordanEpic

Grand Guru said:


> This needs a few pics!


I will happily oblige once I've rubbed the sleep out my eyes

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## KZOR

Going green today.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Mzr

You are right about the Troll X rta @KZOR very flavorful rta thanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

KZOR said:


> Going green today.
> View attachment 226729


@KZOR - Did you mix up your holidays and think it's St Paddy's ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Getting the Blotto gang ready for a braai later on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## KZOR

ARYANTO said:


> Did you mix up your holidays and think it's St Paddy's ?



Nope ... just thought i would pay some respect to all the green rabbits that are working so hard hiding eggs in the gardens.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

KZOR said:


> Nope ... just thought i would pay some respect to all the green rabbits that are working so hard hiding eggs in the gardens.


Looking good, anyhoooo  enloy the weekend , big guy !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Getting ready to go out and forage for food!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Muhammedv

Easter weekend at Sun City check

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

Muhammedv said:


> Easter weekend at Sun City check
> View attachment 226746
> View attachment 226747



my skin just cringed with that mod in the sand

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

In one hand is a CB Pilsner and in the other a Stratum Submariner with Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Some yummy coffee Irish cream by ADV in the Intake

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Tauren on Grus, Miso, whiskey in a jar... nou gaan ons braai!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

My sister came to visit and dropped off a druga for a late birthday present

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Adephi

That's just unfair competion

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru

The Siren 2 paired with the Armour Pro. One of my favourite setups!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## AKS

Grand Guru said:


> The Siren 2 paired with the Armour Pro. One of my favourite setups!
> View attachment 226824


Looks fantastic this. Armour Pro looks like you’ve just unboxed it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JordanEpic

Adephi said:


> That's just unfair competion
> 
> View attachment 226820
> View attachment 226821
> View attachment 226825


I feel like some of us could still compete

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JordanEpic

@Grand Guru 

Sorry for the late response, I've been vaping Dvarw tanks all week deciding which one would get the revamp.. however they were all running too beautifully to pull apart.. so I used that cotton technique with another leaky tank that I struggle with, the Asmodus RDTA uh.. what's it called.. anyways here it is 


At the end I twist the cotton so it's semi firm before sliding them snuggly into the juice holes, hopefully eliminating any spaces for leaking while still allowing juice to flow freely, no bunching or jamming.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

JordanEpic said:


> @Grand Guru
> 
> Sorry for the late response, I've been vaping Dvarw tanks all week deciding which one would get the revamp.. however they were all running too beautifully to pull apart.. so I used that cotton technique with another leaky tank that I struggle with, the Asmodus RDTA uh.. what's it called.. anyways here it is
> 
> 
> At the end I twist the cotton so it's semi firm before sliding them snuggly into the juice holes, hopefully eliminating any spaces for leaking while still allowing juice to flow freely, no bunching or jamming.
> View attachment 226854
> View attachment 226855
> View attachment 226856
> View attachment 226857
> View attachment 226858
> View attachment 226859
> View attachment 226860


Thank you so much for taking the time. I shall give it a try with my next pit stop

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

I've often wondered about what to do with those little left-over bits of cotton bacon. Maybe I should try this in the Zeus someday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Droid came out to play!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Mzr

Troll X on top of the Thelema with some yoyo sup strawberry

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## JordanEpic

Viper_SA said:


> I've often wondered about what to do with those little left-over bits of cotton bacon. Maybe I should try this in the Zeus someday.


You won't regret it. I tried this is in a tank that um familiar with so it's easy for me to bench mark, the juice delivery is improved, no leaks and it's TASTY af.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

The Beest on the Rx Gen dual with some Persian Delight by ADV. I usually don't vape desserts but this one is special! @YeOldeOke nailed it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Dr Voopenstein



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## JordanEpic

8Taking the Gamma out for a spin tonight with an OG Zeus tank flexing some Slick Custard

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Expro V4 on Valyrian 2... MTL for days...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Devon Strydom



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## AKS



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## CJB85

Some vape nostalgia thanks to a good deal from @JordanEpic. 
The Zeus single was the first DL rta I ever bought over two years ago.
I have tried so many rtas since and wow, the Zeus outshines the vast majority of them!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor

CJB85 said:


> Some vape nostalgia thanks to a good deal from @JordanEpic.
> The Zeus single was the first DL rta I ever bought over two years ago.
> I have tried so many rtas since and wow, the Zeus outshines the vast majority of them!
> View attachment 226945



the Zeus single was also my first RTA, ended up with all the colours liked it so much, except I never ever found an SS such as yours

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

vicTor said:


> the Zeus single was also my first RTA, ended up with all the colours liked it so much, except I never ever found an SS such as yours



All 4 of mine are still in daily rotation. 2 in gun metal, one blue and one black. Awesome rta's.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

vicTor said:


> the Zeus single was also my first RTA, ended up with all the colours liked it so much, except I never ever found an SS such as yours



I might know someone that can make one look like that for you....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JordanEpic

vicTor said:


> the Zeus single was also my first RTA, ended up with all the colours liked it so much, except I never ever found an SS such as yours


I have another one if you'd like

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## JordanEpic

CJB85 said:


> Some vape nostalgia thanks to a good deal from @JordanEpic.
> The Zeus single was the first DL rta I ever bought over two years ago.
> I have tried so many rtas since and wow, the Zeus outshines the vast majority of them!
> View attachment 226945



Happy it arrived in good order and with no breaks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Viper_SA said:


> All 4 of mine are still in daily rotation. 2 in gun metal, one blue and one black. Awesome rta's.



nice !

but RDA's are awesomer !!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

JordanEpic said:


> I have another one if you'd like



thanks man but I've moved on from RTA's 

but yea, that Single was my fav

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JordanEpic

vicTor said:


> thanks man but I've moved on from RTA's
> 
> but yea, that Single was my fav



That is well, you may continue. 

Personally in find the squonk bottle to be the messiest form of vaping in existence.. the Armormech is the only exception as it had a solid bottle with a metal tube, rigid.. so you don't squeeze your juice everywhere whilst trying to insert it.. do you know a trick for this? My voyeur hasn't ventured off the shelf in 3 months because of this

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

JordanEpic said:


> That is well, you may continue.
> 
> Personally in find the squonk bottle to be the messiest form of vaping in existence.. the Armormech is the only exception as it had a solid bottle with a metal tube, rigid.. so you don't squeeze your juice everywhere whilst trying to insert it.. do you know a trick for this? My voyeur hasn't ventured off the shelf in 3 months because of this



send it to me so see whats going on 



but seriously, plenty people say squonking is messy, I don't seem to experience this "mess" that happens, yes of course an "over squonk" now and then but thats easily rectified. Also, these days top filling and all sorts of new filling methods totally takes away the messiness.

and I have never actually had a rigid tube setup so not sure what a fix could be, maybe not fill the bottle totally or insert the tube very slowly or something

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mzr

JordanEpic said:


> That is well, you may continue.
> 
> Personally in find the squonk bottle to be the messiest form of vaping in existence.. the Armormech is the only exception as it had a solid bottle with a metal tube, rigid.. so you don't squeeze your juice everywhere whilst trying to insert it.. do you know a trick for this? My voyeur hasn't ventured off the shelf in 3 months because of this


Try not to get excited beforehand maybe

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mzr

JordanEpic said:


> That is well, you may continue.
> 
> Personally in find the squonk bottle to be the messiest form of vaping in existence.. the Armormech is the only exception as it had a solid bottle with a metal tube, rigid.. so you don't squeeze your juice everywhere whilst trying to insert it.. do you know a trick for this? My voyeur hasn't ventured off the shelf in 3 months because of this



My method is squeeze the bottle slightly when filling up or not fill completely and when putting the tube back into the bottle I gently squeeze it and screw the tube part back in and release that allows for the tube in bottle not to cause a mess and put the bottle in place or alternatively you can get one of those squonk refiller bottles that screw into the mod and fill through the 510 in the bottle

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## JordanEpic

Mzr said:


> My method is squeeze the bottle slightly when filling up or not fill completely and when putting the tube back into the bottle I gently squeeze it and screw the tube part back in and release that allows for the tube in bottle not to cause a mess and put the bottle in place or alternatively you can get one of those squonk refiller bottles that screw into the mod and fill through the 510 in the bottle


I'll give that a try and see how it goes

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Banana Custard everywhere....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## JordanEpic

Zingggg 2 years steeped SNLV OMG drool

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## JordanEpic

I've never posted this mod before because it never worked.. it used to start, show the emblem, but it wouldn't switch on, no matter how many times I pressed its deliciously rubbery fire button.. today I put a battery in and per chance it started working.. I can't believe it and I'm so excited.. such a beautiful mod I just have to share it.

Introducing to the forum, the Wapari Wide Pinecone Resin Stabwood masterpiece

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru

The Intake MTL is delivering a wonderful fresh peach flavour with the Fruitea!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

When fishing always a Dani and Dvarw!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

It took me a while to grab a JellyBox and I must say it's pretty comfortable in the hand and the 21700 is awesome!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Tripple Delight! Symba on Valyrian...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## JordanEpic

Grand Guru said:


> The Intake MTL is delivering a wonderful fresh peach flavour with the Fruitea!
> View attachment 226971


I had a bottle of that and I gave it to someone not realizing what it was, and then he came to me a couple of days later and he was like "bro try this." And it was sooo nice!! Unlike any other juice I'd tried.. such a unique blend of flavours, I now have to keep a bottle of lipton peach iced tea to satisfy residual cravings

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Tauren MTL is an all-round winner with some Red Pill inside!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

This is made by Nasty Juice and it's bloody good!

Reactions: Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Grand Guru said:


> Tauren MTL is an all-round winner with some Red Pill inside!
> View attachment 227024



I need one of those mods  May I ask what it is?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Viper_SA said:


> I need one of those mods  May I ask what it is?


Aspire Mixx

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Borrowing the Mrs' Argus.... busy "fixing" it up for her....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Borrowing the Mrs' Argus.... busy "fixing" it up for her....
> 
> View attachment 227034


Don’t steal the wife’s toys. They get grumpy and scary.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## AKS

Destiny on Argus,with Panama.
This liquid never gets old.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

These will be in my hand tomorrow as I fish the Joey's Competition on Albert Falls!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

Dani Dvarw day with some Fruitea in DL mode!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## JordanEpic

Driving around on a Friday is never fun.. at least I have the companionship of these fine devices

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Resistance

And updated status

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## JordanEpic

Triple RTA with some explosively powerful coils, geek vape framed stapled twisted wires.. bangers

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Timwis

Due to the wife loving the Wenax K1 i have my Glaz Mini back, come to Daddy! On top of the JellyBox Mini rocking my Jolly Roger DIY juice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Tauren on the iPV5... gonna have to put something smaller on there...

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

DOTMTL on its new permanent throne... with some Miso on the side

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Iceman@11

Pico with bskr v2 mini

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## JordanEpic

Joining me in the tub tonight are these three bad boys

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Red with Dvarw DL combo!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Aspire Neeko RTA on top of the Stratum Aerodynamic!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Tuesday Tag Team

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Ladon and Rabbit with some lemonade

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## CashKat88

Ether on the SL class, pure blue mtl 12mg, yum.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

Tauren Solo on the Pulse V2 with some Coffee Chocolate by ADV

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO

Turkish delight = delighted Aryanto

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> Tauren Solo on the Pulse V2 with some Coffee Chocolate by ADV
> View attachment 227461



 TaureN!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Mini Blue came out to play!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA

iStick 21700 with the Templar RDA with cloud cap. Me likey the look of this

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Reaper on Phantom with some @Stranger Menthol ADV... @Paul33 Coffee in the Miso... not my usual profiles, but they are yummy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## shaun2707

This Blimey is hitting the spot!! Such a refreshing vape with the perfect amount of ice to cool it off. Excellent job @KZOR - this 100ml is not going to be around for long. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## JordanEpic

Rolling with this bad boy today.. fresh NI fused claptons, with some strawberry cheesecake fresh from @ivc_mixer and I have to say I'm really enjoying

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Driving down the road of plane trees on the way home! Stratum Submariner and Dvarw combo. Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Expro V4 on iPV5 with Banana Custard... its a tall one! Miso and coffee on the (short) side.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

MRHarris1 said:


> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


I keep on getting dry hits from my druga. Any wicking tips please and thank you kindly

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## AKS

Citadel on Inbox,watching @KZOR live. Good times.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> I keep on getting dry hits from my druga. Any wicking tips please and thank you kindly



pro tip - get an RDA

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Enjoying some Blimey cool Lemonade in the Beesr!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## JordanEpic

Paul33 said:


> I keep on getting dry hits from my druga. Any wicking tips please and thank you kindly


Split your cotton strip in two and wrap it.. this solves most juice flow and flooding issues guaranteed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> pro tip - get an RDA


Pro tip - need that Reg squonker for my beloved Nudge 22

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Paul33

JordanEpic said:


> Split your cotton strip in two and wrap it.. this solves most juice flow and flooding issues guaranteed.
> View attachment 227622


Thanks dude. Will give it a go. First few days it was fine. 

Then it was kak. 

And now it is warming the bench.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JordanEpic

Meaning serious business this morning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## AKS



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Munro31

AKS said:


> View attachment 227655


Awesome looking setup!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Time for a refill of solid workhorses

It’s a Taviro blend in the Expromiser and Havana Nightz in the Rose 

Long few weeks of hard work. These great tanks and juices keep me going!

Reactions: Winner 17 | Funny 1


----------



## Iceman@11



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Paul33

Paul33 said:


> Thanks dude. Will give it a go. First few days it was fine.
> 
> Then it was kak.
> 
> And now it is warming the bench.


I didn’t do your twisty thing, I forgot. But I did thin the wicks out a LOT and that seems to have solved the issue. Maybe. Hopefully. I don’t know. We’ll see after using it more but I chain vaped it until I almost fell over and it kept up so that’s positive.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> View attachment 227691


Now that’s cool

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> Now that’s cool



thanks Paul, I know it's old news, but I'm a huge Monark fan and it's a beautiful mech to add to my collection, very happy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> thanks Paul, I know it's old news, but I'm a huge Monark fan and it's a beautiful mech to add to my collection, very happy


It’s absolutely lekker

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Silver said:


> Time for a refill of solid workhorses
> 
> It’s a Taviro blend in the Expromiser and Havana Nightz in the Rose
> 
> Long few weeks of hard work. These great tanks and juices keep me going!


Welcome back @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Freshly pif'd Pioneer from @DarthBranMuffin on the Pico 21700

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## ARYANTO

Gin time, Blotto on Manto.

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru

Blimey in the JKM. So addictive!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Dvarw on the Hellfire Phantom

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Devon Strydom

Want to use them again

Who remembers these?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Informative 1


----------



## JordanEpic

Reload 24 on the Mythos small clean and shine..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Resistance said:


> Welcome back @Silver



thanks @Resistance !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru

Some MTL bounty in the Vertex

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 13


----------



## Silver

Filled it up not so long ago

A few toots here and there and it’s nearly empty already. Lol. 

This Expromiser V4 needs an extra 2ml of capacity !!!

Great Flavour though

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Dvarw on Titan, accompanied by Miso.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## ShaneDylan96

Lazy Sunday in bed watching some series with my Aegis X, My new Rebirth RTA and some Snow Cone Tiger's Blood.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

My most used setup of all time! Stratum V4 White, OG Dvarw DL with Red Pill inside!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

M25 and Manto

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

I enjoy *VERY few* fruit e-liquids. This is one of them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## JordanEpic

Enjoying the Reload 24 on the Paranormal

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Steampipes Cabeo on Stratum V4!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Munro31

Silver said:


> Filled it up not so long ago
> 
> A few toots here and there and it’s nearly empty already. Lol.
> 
> This Expromiser V4 needs an extra 2ml of capacity !!!
> 
> Great Flavour though


I love mine too!!! No other mtl tank I have tried has come close to getting it out of daily rotation. It's just plain good

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JordanEpic

Rob Fisher said:


> Steampipes Cabeo on Stratum V4!
> View attachment 227864


And? Is it as good as you had anticipated?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

JordanEpic said:


> And? Is it as good as you had anticipated?



Yes better than I expected! Awesome airflow and flavour!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## JordanEpic

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes better than I expected! Awesome airflow and flavour!
> View attachment 227882


It's awesome when the catch is as good as the thrill of the chase.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Travel companions for a couple of days...

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

Drop Solo with some yummy Strawberry Milked that was steeping fir a few months.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Timwis

The mesh wicked Panda, always a pleasure!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Timwis

Devon Strydom said:


> Want to use them again
> 
> Who remembers these?


Absolutely!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Devon Strydom

Timwis said:


> Absolutely!!!!
> 
> View attachment 227893



I so badly wanted to get the white one to complete the collection

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## G Style



Reactions: Winner 7 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today is Skyline-R day!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing other RTA's now I have a few top 10 RTA's to compare!
Dani 21700 with Taifun GX!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing the old Hussar RTA!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

After testing a few expensive RTA's the Neeko RTA is a marvellous single coil RTA and a fraction of the price!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Rob Fisher said:


> Testing the old Hussar RTA!
> View attachment 227967


Sexy!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

The Gata/DB pair with some iced litchi

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Jengz

Recoiled the dotshell. Running the same bvc hybrid aliens in both the ether bridge on the abyss and the dotshell on the dotaio and it is very very difficult to choose a favourite!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## JordanEpic



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Iceman@11



Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Viper_SA

Iceman@11 said:


> View attachment 228069



I want one of those mods so badly...

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

This was yesterday. Vapefly day
I fell asleep.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## KZOR

Started up a few oldies.
Let's see who knows there stuff.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## JordanEpic

Is that a VTC on the left? And a VEE by Dovpo @KZOR

Also had a bad time at the dentist so bae bought me a treat

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## KZOR

JordanEpic said:


> Is that a VTC on the left? And a VEE by Dovpo



It is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Ugi

KZOR said:


> Started up a few oldies.
> Let's see who knows there stuff.
> View attachment 228079


That ipv looks familar

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

The Gear on top of the Jellybox with some Pure Green Guava refreshing flavour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Glad to be back home... Dvarw on the iPV5, just bliss...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Onegin with Vapefly Kriemhild II Sub-Ohm Sub-Ohm Tank and the Vapefly Optima Pod Mod!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

It's a V2 kinda day... Augvape Boreas V2 on Wismec Noisy Cricket V2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> The Gear on top of the Jellybox with some Pure Green Guava refreshing flavour.
> View attachment 228088


Finally a mod that doesn't make the gear with bubble thank look like a burger!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Resistance

High hopes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Resistance said:


> View attachment 228165
> 
> High hopes!



I was gonna build a roof.... 
But then I got high....
Gonna make it water proof...
But then I got high....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Planning to get high 
with a g&t ,but no braai
so I'll go look at the sky 
into my g&t I'll cry...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> View attachment 228165
> 
> High hopes!


Don't drop anything...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## myBru

Just got my Forz with the Destiny RTA, what a tank and mod! Goes excellent with a little Tiger's Blood...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

The trusty Siren on the Armour Pro with some nutty yummy flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Don't drop anything...


With my luck having dropped mods on multiple occasions, I didn't yet from that height...knock on wood

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> With my luck having dropped mods on multiple occasions, I didn't yet from that height...knock on wood
> View attachment 228181


mooi hout , maak 'n mod !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> mooi hout , maak 'n mod !


Check the knots, the figure looks like a puppy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Resistance said:


> Check the knots, the figure looks like a puppy.



It cannot be unseen! Sad Puppy!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Matchy matchy situation with the Siren and the Punk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## myBru

Grand Guru said:


> Matchy matchy situation with the Siren and the Punk
> View attachment 228246



That Tesla looks awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

Resistance said:


> Check the knots, the figure looks like a puppy.


I see a seal or sea lion!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GSM500

Tobacco Breakfast @ 12mg for that morning kick

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

DotMTL on DotBox 75W with Miso on the side...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance

It's a duel.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Some Coffee Chocolate in the Intake

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Jengz

An og reload, a gclass, a set of bvc hybrid aliens, mavaton x and some 8ball mango passion! My favourite vape of all time!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

Timwis said:


> I see a seal or sea lion!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Raslin

Old faithfull. Back in service

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Jengz

Raslin said:


> Old faithfull. Back in service
> View attachment 228361


One of the best mtl tanks to date! I lost my rba for it, i almost cried that day!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raslin

I know that feeling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin

Another Classic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

Raslin said:


> Another Classic.
> View attachment 228363


What’s the mod? An IPV D2?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Raslin said:


> Another Classic.
> View attachment 228363



Is that a Nautilus Mini? Damn I miss mine. Was the perfect mtl little banger.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raslin

Yes on both accounts, a Nautilus Min on IPV D2. Great MTL hits with battery life for days@15w

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Raslin said:


> Yes on both accounts, a Nautilus Min on IPV D2. Great MTL hits with battery life for days@15w



You're making me miss mine now. I hade the fancy steel cage glass on mine. Looked really nice. I've given away so many good stuff because of jumping on the newest bandwagon 

And now I've gone full circle and enjoying mtl again.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Raslin

I know what you mean, @Viper_SA, so much gear over the years. Still miss my Reo's the most. I only have one left.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Raslin said:


> Yes on both accounts, a Nautilus Min on IPV D2. Great MTL hits with battery life for days@15w


That D2 was probably the best made mod I’ve owned. Don’t remember what happened to it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## THE REAPER

SMOANT LADON with the Destiny and some lovely refreshing BLIMEY.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Elandre

We got new stock today. Jazz RDA, Alien clapton and of course..... the blimey.... damn I am in love with vaping all over again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Bskr V2 on the Coldsteel with some cool watermelon juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA

Freshly serviced "repaired" Expromizer V4 from @Dela Rey Steyn sporting a pif Pipe Boys drip tip from @DarthBranMuffin and the 21700 Pico. Only problem now is that I want another brushed stainless V4 and another mod

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA

Viper_SA said:


> Freshly serviced "repaired" Expromizer V4 from @Dela Rey Steyn sporting a pif Pipe Boys drip tip from @DarthBranMuffin and the 21700 Pico. Only problem now is that I want another brushed stainless V4 and another mod
> 
> View attachment 228435



Spoke too soon. Same old problem. Air bubbles from beneath the afc while it is closed off. I can vape with afc closed off without a hint of a dry hit. Sorry if I'm stepping on toes here, but I am convinced this tank is a piece of Fasttech crap clone. Really feel done in with this buy. Shit like this will drive me back to stinkies I swear. Much less hassles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Viper_SA said:


> Spoke too soon. Same old problem. Air bubbles from beneath the afc while it is closed off. I can vape with afc closed off without a hint of a dry hit. Sorry if I'm stepping on toes here, but I am convinced this tank is a piece of Fasttech crap clone. Really feel done in with this buy. Shit like this will drive me back to stinkies I swear. Much less hassles.


It’s one of the trickiest tanks to wick out there. I think you should park it aside for the time being and opt for something easier with similar performance like the intake MTL or the Vertex

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85

Viper_SA said:


> Spoke too soon. Same old problem. Air bubbles from beneath the afc while it is closed off. I can vape with afc closed off without a hint of a dry hit. Sorry if I'm stepping on toes here, but I am convinced this tank is a piece of Fasttech crap clone. Really feel done in with this buy. Shit like this will drive me back to stinkies I swear. Much less hassles.


It is indeed from Fasttech, but was listed as authentic and bought as authentic. I personally never had one issue with it, hence my offer to purchase it back from you. I am sorry you feel done in, but that really says more about me as the seller than it does about the tank. Please check the authenticity number on the box and let me know what it says? I’d be somewhat of an idiot to do anyone in on this forum, like pooping on my own front porch?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## fbb1964

CJB85 said:


> It is indeed from Fasttech, but was listed as authentic and bought as authentic. I personally never had one issue with it, hence my offer to purchase it back from you. I am sorry you feel done in, but that really says more about me as the seller than it does about the tank. Please check the authenticity number on the box and let me know what it says? I’d be somewhat of an idiot to do anyone in on this forum, like pooping on my own front porch?



Interesting one. I've bought heaps of gear from FT the past few years and if it said "Authentic" it was always "Authentic". Never had a problem just yet. If it says "Styled" you know it's a clone. And you can see the price and quality difference once you start to use it. Don't buy much from them any more they're not as cheap as they used to be. Anyway just my 2 cents.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

My point is if I knew it came from Fasttech, "authentic" or not I would have passed. Like I mentioned via WhatsApp, its not just the RTA. I've sent it to two different forum member to try and rectify the issue and it still pops up intermittently. I spent money on couriers, a special mod for it etc. Like in said, let's just write it off as scoolfees and be done with this.
No more 2nd hand gear in my future, that's for sure.

As for being tricky to wick, if I can get the Pioneer right this should be a breeze. Also two different people wicked it besides me and the issue is still there. I see this matter as closed, but not a happy ending for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I rest my case

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## CJB85

Viper_SA said:


> I rest my case
> 
> View attachment 228453
> 
> 
> View attachment 228454


Thanks for checking the code @Viper_SA , this is a lesson to me as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Iceman@11

Perfect atty fit.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Spot the Argus

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jacuzzi Mod! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

Viper_SA said:


> I rest my case
> 
> View attachment 228453
> 
> 
> View attachment 228454



yoh !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85

Viper_SA said:


> I rest my case
> 
> View attachment 228453
> 
> 
> View attachment 228454


Just a quick update for what it’s worth. I reported the authenticity failure to Fasttech in a ticket and their response is that they asked EXVape about it. Apparently the authenticator is now linked to the V5 codes and that is why it failed. I find this unlikely and suspicious, so I sent an email to ExVape with the images of the codes. Let’s see what they come back with.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Spot the Argus
> View attachment 228466


I spot the Zeus.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

CJB85 said:


> It is indeed from Fasttech, but was listed as authentic and bought as authentic. I personally never had one issue with it, hence my offer to purchase it back from you. I am sorry you feel done in, but that really says more about me as the seller than it does about the tank. Please check the authenticity number on the box and let me know what it says? I’d be somewhat of an idiot to do anyone in on this forum, like pooping on my own front porch?





Viper_SA said:


> My point is if I knew it came from Fasttech, "authentic" or not I would have passed. Like I mentioned via WhatsApp, its not just the RTA. I've sent it to two different forum member to try and rectify the issue and it still pops up intermittently. I spent money on couriers, a special mod for it etc. Like in said, let's just write it off as scoolfees and be done with this.
> No more 2nd hand gear in my future, that's for sure.
> 
> As for being tricky to wick, if I can get the Pioneer right this should be a breeze. Also two different people wicked it besides me and the issue is still there. I see this matter as closed, but not a happy ending for me


Both of you forum members are here for a while. Please try and sort this out privately. It doesn't look cool . I'm not even going to try and explain,but it could be what either one of you say it is.
Please and thank you!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## CJB85

Resistance said:


> Both of you forum members are here for a while. Please try and sort this out privately. It doesn't look cool . I'm not even going to try and explain,but it could be what either one of you say it is.
> Please and thank you!


Point taken, I will create a separate thread for the questions about Fasttech.
I am not arguing with @Viper_SA , but I have always gone about the idea that clones are listed as such and authentics the same. If that is not the case, I want to know for sure and I am sure many others would like to know that Fasttech is a no-go?

Reactions: Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Autumn has arrived and the leaves are falling as is the temperature! The Stratum Submariner and DVarw DL combo is happy all year round no matter what the season!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## JordanEpic

ARYANTO said:


> Don't drop anything...


I did.. had to come in to work on Saturday.. this is what happens



But was consoled by these golden soldiers


And the rest of the vape gang

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Ugi

And the Monarks hits the ball out of the park.

@vicTor

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ShaneDylan96

Iceman@11 said:


> Pico with bskr v2 mini


How'd you wick yours? My brother got the BSKR Mini V2 a couple of days ago but he's complaining about it not having flavor?


----------



## Iceman@11

ShaneDylan96 said:


> How'd you wick yours? My brother got the BSKR Mini V2 a couple of days ago but he's complaining about it not having flavor?


Just gave the cotton a fluff out. Cotton just poking out off thread. Could also be other variants.....What ohm coil,wattage,juice,airflow setting etc. I use the 1.4 mm insert,coil at 0.74 ohm and airflow halfway. Power on 16 watts. 12mg mtl juice.


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Old Faithful Tauren RDTA on NCV2 rocking some Blimey...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## myBru

Got the Coilology 7in1 coil pack, trying the Juggernaut 2-26/.1*.4/2-36 coil in the Destiny now with some excellent Passion Explosion passion fruit flavour...

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## JordanEpic

myBru said:


> Got the Coilology 7in1 coil pack, trying the Juggernaut 2-26/.1*.4/2-36 coil in the Destiny now with some excellent Passion Explosion passion fruit flavour...
> View attachment 228616
> View attachment 228617
> View attachment 228618



Aaaand I am super jealous and will be acquiring some of these for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JordanEpic

Slick strawberry milk and @ivc_mixer strawberry cheesecake in my tanks

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Munro31

JordanEpic said:


> Slick strawberry milk and @ivc_mixer strawberry cheesecake in my tanks
> View attachment 228619


The Strawberry milk is very nice, but it's just way to sweet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myBru

JordanEpic said:


> Aaaand I am super jealous and will be acquiring some of these for me


These coils are great! Been vaping since I posted, and they really are excellent... No wonder Mike Vapes uses Coilology coils

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

JordanEpic said:


> Slick strawberry milk and @ivc_mixer strawberry cheesecake in my tanks
> View attachment 228619


I know this will never happen, but if you ever, as in *ever* contemplate on selling that VGOD, I'm here... I've been wanting one for soooo long!! Specifically the red one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Still life with Gin

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Blimey!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver

Skyline vaping Panama from Wiener Vape

Glorious juice and the Skyline always does it justice

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Waine

Viper_SA said:


> I've often wondered about what to do with those little left-over bits of cotton bacon. Maybe I should try this in the Zeus someday.


Never thought of this before. Does anyone else do the same? Any more ideas on this, and the efficiency thereof?

Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Waine said:


> Never thought of this before. Does anyone else do the same? Any more ideas on this, and the efficiency thereof?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


Welcome back @Waine

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Waine said:


> Never thought of this before. Does anyone else do the same? Any more ideas on this, and the efficiency thereof?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


If you work the bits(brush it in) you can get a useable piece to wick with.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> If you work the bits(brush it in) you can get a useable piece to wick with.


I remember a steel brush, actually two you would use to work wool I think. Something like that could work great for this purpose.it looks like this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

When they say there is no kettle... Do you even need one bro???

Reactions: Winner 9 | Creative 2


----------



## JordanEpic

ivc_mixer said:


> I know this will never happen, but if you ever, as in *ever* contemplate on selling that VGOD, I'm here... I've been wanting one for soooo long!! Specifically the red one.


You'll be the first

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JordanEpic

Waine said:


> Never thought of this before. Does anyone else do the same? Any more ideas on this, and the efficiency thereof?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


It's super efficient. I'm waiting for someone to try it so it can become a thing.. I use this method specifically with the Dvarw tanks and the RTDAs that all have leaking and flow issues.. and it works like a bomb.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

You got to love a Dremel.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Muffin Time!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger

MMMM looks good, except my dog also makes them ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Stranger said:


> MMMM looks good, except my dog also makes them ....





I trained my daughter well! At 13 she bakes a mean choc chip muffin! Young PadawanBranMuffin!

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Reo Silver

Have a lovely tobacco blend in here

Vape Elixir Pure Tobacco with a bit of Wiener Vape Taviro

Great tasty combo

MTL tobacco workhorse

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Stranger

I have a Vapour storm Puma, with a OG Intake, what I don't have is my smartphone. 

Here it is, whoop whoop.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## JordanEpic

Slick strawberry in the Rebirth- it has been the only juice in this tank for about 4 months now.. something special about that embedded flavour.. and then a new juice I got today in a freshly stripped and serviced Reload 24

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## MoE7

Had this MR.Hardwicks deep fried strawberry ice cream (one shot) lying around , finally got down to making a 100 ML , unfortunately didn't wait the recommended steeping Time but it's still a blast ,I'm sure it will taste even better after another week. trying it on my aegis x with goon rda

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Some Litchi on ice in the Skyline Warwolf setup.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

The odd couple... Reaper on the Grus for some flavor testing... why use a 30mm when you can use a 18mm

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Some refreshingly delicious Fruitea in the Rose-Crown setup

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Hellfire Titan came out to play with the Edge RTA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## JordanEpic

HE Sunday it is..

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Viper_SA

JordanEpic said:


> HE Sunday it is..
> View attachment 228822



So nice to see the Zeus as part of an HE post

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Strangers Minuta Dicodes with Black Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 16


----------



## Resistance

Freemax 100 with the Vapefly Kriemhild ll

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## JordanEpic

Rob Fisher said:


> Strangers Minuta Dicodes with Black Dvarw DL!
> View attachment 228839


Oh my God that is gorgeous

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## MoE7

Some venom vape (wicks chappies) on my goon rda

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Rob Fisher said:


> Strangers Minuta Dicodes with Black Dvarw DL!
> View attachment 228839


This will be my last buy! I promise

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Timwis

Raslin said:


> Another Classic.
> View attachment 228363


One of the many items i gave away to encourage people to give up the stinkies, although i would never use it these days still miss it being on display as it was a benchmark at the time and unique looking, the most important thing the recipient is happily vaping away and hasn't had a cigarette in 4 years!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Timwis

JordanEpic said:


> HE Sunday it is..
> View attachment 228822


Love that drip tip!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Spot the Dot... MTL Monday!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Spot the Dot... MTL Monday!
> 
> View attachment 228871

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 228897



Love It!!! (Dibs!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## Resistance

Christos said:


> View attachment 228901
> 
> View attachment 228900
> 
> View attachment 228899


Welcome back!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance

Christos said:


> View attachment 228901
> 
> View attachment 228900
> 
> View attachment 228899


What moment capturing device did you use to capture those crisp clear moments?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

IF Mods with polished Steamtuners Edge RTA!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Christos

Resistance said:


> What moment capturing device did you use to capture those crisp clear moments?


Iphone 11 Pro and thanks for the welcome back

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## JordanEpic

Viper_SA said:


> So nice to see the Zeus as part of an HE post


I love my Zeus tanks.. I spent years wanting one and then BAM, I had 10

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA

JordanEpic said:


> I love my Zeus tanks.. I spent years wanting one and then BAM, I had 10



Thought I went overboard with 4, lol. Love how idiot proof they are

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JordanEpic

Suffering with Fomo in the tub after seeing @ARYANTO 's vape mail.. that Centaurus 
It's so beautiful and stately

But alas, I have successfully avoided murder by not purchasing another mod.. it's like a physical desire I can't quite describe it..

CENTAURUS 

Keeping me company are the Rebirth and the Morph loaded with Slick strawberry and the Reload 24 x Paranormal with Sir Vape Berry Rice crispy milk flavour

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## JordanEpic

Viper_SA said:


> Thought I went overboard with 4, lol. Love how idiot proof they are


I purchased a whole bunch together as a set.. they were getting crusty, I had to save them

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MoE7

My JEL-Havana Nightz just arrived today, first time trying a tobacco flavour , all I can say is thanks to @Silver ,it was after reading his review on this juice that I decided to buy it and a big thanks to @Naeemhoosen ,this juice is truly special... exactly as the flavour profile says (vanilla creme Cuban cigar) not harsh but smooth ,the taste=Yum Yum!! and the aroma is just WOW... Going perfect on my dead rabbit rdta on the Aegis max...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## CashKat88

All my mods have been gathering dust thanks to this Paramour SBS, just love the hand feel and the how small it is, oh and it takes 21700, one battery powers me for 3 to 4 days.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Phill

Found my happy place at long last.
Skyfall & I'm Sunbox Game Over

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru

Innokin Ares 2 on the Kroma R with fruity on ice juice.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## JordanEpic

Don't know why the Centaurus has me so twisted inside.. maybe it's because it's been a while since I lusted after a mod.. so I took the bigs off the shelf for a little single coil flavour session.. I still don't feel better.. but it's a tasty compensation #nonewmodsuntilaftertheweddinggenuinelystruggling

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Tauren RDTA on iPV5

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Rob Fisher

Penguin V2 from Visionary Crafts in Croatia with matching Elfylorn Super Tusk pen!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

One happy Asgard sitting on the Grus - clouding it up with @ivc_mixer 's Sweet Strawb .

Reactions: Winner 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Snap!! But with the Tauren One on top...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## THE REAPER

Need I say more.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO

THE REAPER said:


> Need I say more.
> View attachment 229084


Ladon's looking good !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## THE REAPER

ARYANTO said:


> Ladon's looking good !


Thanks feels good in the hand too. Love this mod just wish I could lock the wattage settings other than that it's great. And at long last got myself some Nano Alien coils for the Destiny from The Coil Company flavor is great.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## TyTy

My 1st DNA mod couldn't be happier

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## ARYANTO

Flor de Sevilla and Argus /Zeus combo

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 229094



So sexy! From your latest aditions I am more partial to the T5 than the Penguin. But that is an awesome looking pair of mods Uncle Rob!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Wasp Nano RDA paired with the Pulse V2 with some Blimey. The wasp RDA is just a flavour machine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Moey_Ismail

A cute tiny setup that packs quite the punch

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Cornelius

Match made in heaven.
Warwolf x Dvarw x

Redpill

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru

Some smooth yummy Chocolate Milked that's been steeping for a few monthsin the Beest with some freshly brewed coffee.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## JordanEpic

vicTor said:


> View attachment 229157


Someone is loving all their bits and pieces

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## JordanEpic

I'd just like to mention to everyone who hasn't tried them, the BVC #42 coils are still running in the Voluna, still firing like the day I put them in.. really and truly are the best coils I've ever vaped with.. materials have been pedantically selected from all over the world.. I don't think you can locally source better coils.. hit up @charln, they really are worth a try.

Reactions: Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> Some smooth yummy Chocolate Milked that's been steeping for a few monthsin the Beest with some freshly brewed coffee.
> View attachment 229163




 Tauren!!!!! Dibs!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> View attachment 229157


Damn that’s nice dude

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

vicTor said:


> View attachment 229157


nice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## MasterT

Decided to mix and match my clutch from ink'd and my limited edition punisher clutch from signature mods along with some custom buttons and drip tips.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

It's been a while, missed using the Expro V4 on the Dicodes No. 6

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## vicTor

MasterT said:


> Decided to mix and match my clutch from ink'd and my limited edition punisher clutch from signature mods along with some custom buttons and drip tips.



nice ! may I ask where you got the custom buttons please, was it also from Signature ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JordanEpic

Feeling good with the Reload 24 x Paranormal glowing on the docks today

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO

The power and clouds ...The Asgard is awesome on the new HEX

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## ARYANTO

MasterT said:


> Decided to mix and match my clutch from ink'd and my limited edition punisher clutch from signature mods along with some custom buttons and drip tips.


Nice

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 229217


Got me a blotto rta today. First thoughts is this thing is one BEEG rta wow!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## KZOR

Snailmail managed to get this gemmy to me after only 3 months.

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

KZOR said:


> Snailmail managed to get this gemmy to me after only 3 months.
> 
> View attachment 229219



It's because the thing is so big, they had to get an abnormal vehicle to carry it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## vicTor

KZOR said:


> Snailmail managed to get this gemmy to me after only 3 months.
> 
> View attachment 229219



lekker op 5 pleke !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor

...we must suffer, to free our pain

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Black Rose T5 with Dvarw DL and my brand new Peter Kupferman biltong knife I got as a gift from a mate today!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Liquid Crack... first bottle almost done, more coming on Monday...

Delicious in the Tauren One on the Grus!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Some Peachy Fruitea in the Ether

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Timwis

THE REAPER said:


> Need I say more.
> View attachment 229084


Really good mod that doesn't get the hype it deserves, very similar in that regard to the Joyetech Espion which is another fantastic mod!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis

DarthBranMuffin said:


> It's because the thing is so big, they had to get an abnormal vehicle to carry it...


Wide load with Police Escort through urban areas!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CashKat88

It's been awhile, decided to breakout the Paranormal and M25 Fatality.
Man I love this setup, I know people love the reload but I have always gotten more flavour from the QP.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## TGMV

Tonight’s carry for the iftar buffet

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Dvarw on the Phantom tonight... bliss!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Waine

Been on the Caliburn Pods for the past year and a half. Back to building coils and using my tanks. On the left is the Shado Omni, a brilliant RTA when you know how to wick it correctly. On the right, the Cthulhumod 1928 MTL.






Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance

Waine said:


> Been on the Caliburn Pods for the past year and a half. Back to building coils and using my tanks. On the left is the Shado Omni, a brilliant RTA when you know how to wick it correctly. On the right, the Cthulhumod 1928 MTL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


Welcome back

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Waine

Resistance said:


> Welcome back


Thanks Resistance. I guess most of us go through different phases of vaping. I had to clean all my tanks. Took me weeks to get each tank cleaned, coiled and wicked. So I am fully back into the hobby side. I am over buying new gear as I acquired so much over 4 years that I cannot justify any more purchases except for wire, cotton and juice. But it is nice to see what is out there here on this platform and that vaping is still alive and well.

Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Dvarw on the Dani with strawberry milked yummy juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Timwis

Waine said:


> Been on the Caliburn Pods for the past year and a half. Back to building coils and using my tanks. On the left is the Shado Omni, a brilliant RTA when you know how to wick it correctly. On the right, the Cthulhumod 1928 MTL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


Is that the Geekvape Blade with the Majesty?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Mother’s Day brekkies ... baked beans , sausages and cheesy toast

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## JordanEpic

Waine said:


> Been on the Caliburn Pods for the past year and a half. Back to building coils and using my tanks. On the left is the Shado Omni, a brilliant RTA when you know how to wick it correctly. On the right, the Cthulhumod 1928 MTL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


You'll be happy to know not much has changed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JordanEpic

Paul33 said:


> Got me a blotto rta today. First thoughts is this thing is one BEEG rta wow!!!


Big but with tiny build deck space.. I never managed to get my wicking right on it..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JordanEpic

Pretty

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hellfires are burning strong this weekend...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out for a walk on the beach after an awesome lunch at Sand Bar Umdloti for Mothers Day!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

JordanEpic said:


> Big but with tiny build deck space.. I never managed to get my wicking right on it..


Funny enough I wicked it perfect first time and for me that’s impressive(I regularly wick like a drunk toddler)

flavour was fine but I’ve decided I’m just not a dual rta guy. Dual rda yes but just have never gotten on with dual rtas. 

I think this one is gonna hit the classifieds sooner rather than later.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Penguin V2 and Queen Amidala!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## JordanEpic

Paul33 said:


> Funny enough I wicked it perfect first time and for me that’s impressive(I regularly wick like a drunk toddler)
> 
> flavour was fine but I’ve decided I’m just not a dual rta guy. Dual rda yes but just have never gotten on with dual rtas.
> 
> I think this one is gonna hit the classifieds sooner rather than later.



Mine either were too tight or too lose that it leaked.. and I only had that one tank because I was working away from home at the time.. ended up only being able to partially fill my tank to keep the flavour inside. Still got it, still use it, still leaks everywhere

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Dvarw and Grus with Blimey!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Paul33

JordanEpic said:


> still leaks everywhere



I would’ve thrown it far into the harbour by now. I don’t do complicated. Things must work as designed. Otherwise I’m not interested. Life is too complicated without adding leaky rtas into the mix

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## THE REAPER

Vaporesso Xros 1.2 ohm with Mango solt 50mg.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## JordanEpic

Paul33 said:


> I would’ve thrown it far into the harbour by now. I don’t do complicated. Things must work as designed. Otherwise I’m not interested. Life is too complicated without adding leaky rtas into the mix


Do you work in the harbour? Yeah truth be told I also lean towards convenience.. tanks that wick perfectly every time for me are the Reload 24, the Geekvape Amit, the Voluna 2 and the Hellvape Rebirth are all brilliant flavour and cloud RTAs

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Dvarw and Grus with Blimey!
> 
> View attachment 229366


Gorgeous tank! Is that a Dvarw?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Waine

Timwis said:


> Is that the Geekvape Blade with the Majesty?


Yes the Geekvape Blade, but with the Omni Shado 24 mm RTA.

Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

JordanEpic said:


> Do you work in the harbour? Yeah truth be told I also lean towards convenience.. tanks that wick perfectly every time for me are the Reload 24, the Geekvape Amit, the Voluna 2 and the Hellvape Rebirth are all brilliant flavour and cloud RTAs


I do project work all over. Currently on Maydon Wharf and Sapref. Will be down Bayhead tomorrow. 

I get around

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> Gorgeous tank! Is that a Dvarw?



Yes, Dvarw DL, engraved by J Herbst. She is a beauty!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

That new new from Vape Republic! This dessert is something special! Yoh!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## JordanEpic

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Yes, Dvarw DL, engraved by J Herbst. She is a beauty!


Always nice to see a fellow harbour dweller

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Terrible Tuesday....have not had time to clean or wick any tanks... at least I have my Miso...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Iceman@11

Inpressed with this little one....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Terrible Tuesday



why terrible?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

JordanEpic said:


> Always nice to see a fellow harbour dweller


Spent majority of the day dodging trucks on Bayhead. Charmed life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> why terrible?



Because it's still Monday here by me... at least I found a clean tank hiding away... yay for the Omni!!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## AKS

Been a while since I’ve run the Kree...
Panama inside.S’good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Dvarw and Grus with Blimey!
> 
> View attachment 229366


There's that 'Dwergie'

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## JordanEpic

Paul33 said:


> Spent majority of the day dodging trucks on Bayhead. Charmed life.


When seeing your life flash before your eyes is a daily occurrence, I don't even flinch when people try to kill me anymore

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Liquid Crack! Just realised its a Forum tank, mod, sleeve and juice, what a lovely place this is!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Nick_Naidoo

Skyline Sitting Nicely on the Solar Storm

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## JordanEpic

Thrifty clouds turk ice cream in the Dvarw with the Viking Modz Odin

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Paul33

Not quite in my hand but in my Gear. This just looked too lekker not to share!!

this is one of your hybrids that you threw over my wall the other day @charln, added 2 wraps and it came out perfect even if I say so myself!

Reactions: Winner 14


----------



## vicTor

Monark //\< tube mech and An RDA for Vaping

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Devon Strydom

Today’s work horse

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## JordanEpic

Every time I see y'alls gnarly rings near the pretty vapes I flinch *cough* Rob *cough* Titanium Flave 22 on the Unknown

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Big Guns out for the night.... Drop on the Valyrian with Blimey!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Some sweet watermelon in the Intake MTL

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

DJV RDTA on the Gen Dual with some milked chocolate and me vaping at 45 Watts!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 229745



Welcome to Durban Harbor, please don't feed the pigeons!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Welcome to Durban Harbor, please don't feed the pigeons!


Welcome to Durban Harbour where if you not careful the pigeons will eat you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## JordanEpic

Down the barrel of the gun

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

JordanEpic said:


> View attachment 229749
> Down the barrel of the gun



You and @Paul33 need to chuck clouds and see if you can find each other down there... no phones, just vapes....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Steampipes Cabeo DL on the Blackrose T5 and Dvarw DL's on the Stratum V4's!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Reaper on the Phantom

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## JordanEpic

DarthBranMuffin said:


> You and @Paul33 need to chuck clouds and see if you can find each other down there... no phones, just vapes....


That looks like Maydon Wharf 12-15 If I'm correct and I'm at the Dry Dock so theoretically it is possible

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JordanEpic

Grand Guru said:


> DJV RDTA on the Gen Dual with some milked chocolate and me vaping at 45 Watts!
> View attachment 229738


That looks like it chucks for days

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> You and @Paul33 need to chuck clouds and see if you can find each other down there... no phones, just vapes....


That paranormal might eat my billet box though!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33

JordanEpic said:


> That looks like Maydon Wharf 12-15 If I'm correct and I'm at the Dry Dock so theoretically it is possible


Close but not close enough. Little to the left at the BPO site on Herschell Rd but we’re close enough to have a cloud war I’d say!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33

JordanEpic said:


> That looks like Maydon Wharf 12-15 If I'm correct and I'm at the Dry Dock so theoretically it is possible


From Monday I’m halfway down Bayhead so even closer!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Grand Guru

The Expromizer V5 on the Mixx with some litchi on ice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## ShaneDylan96

Not in my hand... But same thing

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## JordanEpic

Paul33 said:


> That paranormal might eat my billet box though!!


If it's a cloud war I'll come with the Vandy Vape Triple

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JordanEpic

Grand Guru said:


> The Expromizer V5 on the Mixx with some litchi on ice.
> View attachment 229762


Sexxxyyy

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

...built

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## Mzr

vicTor said:


> ...built


Damit now I need a clear squonk mod

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Jengz

Post Eid, morning handcheck. Good to be vaping all day but sad to see the fasting month pass by so quickly, ao a bitter sweet morning... Oh, and work in 20 minutes!

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

DotSaturday...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

Beautiful day in Bloem!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Phill



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Munro31

Grand Guru said:


> The Expromizer V5 on the Mixx with some litchi on ice.
> View attachment 229762


Gorgeous

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

After a good 6km walk, it's time to relax in the Jacuzzi. Aegis Mini is the Jacuzzi mod! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## TGMV

Not in my hand because it was indulging. The hunt continues for the best coffee in the UAE

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

TGMV said:


> Not in my hand because it was indulging. The hunt continues for the best coffee in the UAE
> View attachment 229843


I’m more interested by what’s under the mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TGMV

Grand Guru said:


> I’m more interested by what’s under the mod


Now you know the reason I never had the mod in my hand. the verdict was all round yummyness

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

Phill said:


> View attachment 229813



dibs !

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Molly13

Running the same bvc hybrid aliens in both the ether bridge on the abyss and the dotshell on the dotaio and it is very very difficult to choose a favourite!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Tauren RDTA on the iPV5 with some Blimey...

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

Good morning Durban you lekker thing you

Reactions: Winner 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yes, it's fishing time tomorrow and the Dani Dvarw combos will be going with as always!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Just p(l)odding along today...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Just p(l)odding along today...
> 
> View attachment 229963


I see what you did there

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## JordanEpic

3 months steeped J.E.L nutty crunch cookie.. it's a flavour I have to have in small doses.. its super rich now, it's been in this tank a long time.. it still amazes me how a flavour can evolve.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Two Dvarw's with new juices being tested and two with Red Pill! My favourite mods of all time!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Munro31

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 230022


Very sexy setup

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 230022



SNAP!!

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## JordanEpic

Checkmate in the Senator x Vapefly 
Turk ice cream in the VM Odin x Dvarw

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

JordanEpic said:


> Checkmate in the Senator x Vapefly
> Turk ice cream in the VM Odin x Dvarw
> View attachment 230061


Beautiful craftsmanship

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Sipping some Coffee Spiced juice by ADV

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO

When the shadow of the grasshopper 
falls across the tail of the fieldmouse
and the sun sets in the west , you know
it's time ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## JordanEpic

Stunner making a presence on the dock today with some Rise and Shine, Mythos x Gold Dvarw

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Troy Campbell



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## CashKat88

Ether RTA with some Nostalgia Avatar 12mg on top the SX mini SL class.... Yum.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru

Innokin Ares on rhe Kroma-R with some Fruitea cool peach flavour

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Hooked

Grand Guru said:


> Innokin Ares on rhe Kroma-R with some Fruitea cool peach flavour
> View attachment 230188



Classy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JordanEpic

Two stunning matchy matchy pocket rockets

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

A bit of traveling for a few days... podkits being tested to the max....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani 21700 and Dvarw went with fishing... and by the blood and rough skin, you can see we got some good fish!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Viper_SA

Newly acquired Swag II from @adriaanh with the Expro V4 on top. So lightweight and comfortable in the hand.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Eequinox



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Pioneer on the Flint with some sweet watermelon juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Miso & Soya Beans.... with Coffee juice in the Miso...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Miso & Soya Beans.... with Coffee juice in the Miso...
> 
> View attachment 230285


Same coffee juice?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eequinox

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Miso & Soya Beans.... with Coffee juice in the Miso...
> 
> View attachment 230285


Thats a great little device i have one as well

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> Same coffee juice?



You know which coffee juice I'm talking about...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> You know which coffee juice I'm talking about...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

Eequinox said:


> Thats a great little device i have one as well



@Eequinox I also have one and the flavour that this little pod gives is fantastic! Do you stock the coils?

And now what I need is Lenny's Coffee in a 12mg freebase VG/PG 50/50 or 25mg nic salts!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eequinox

Hooked said:


> @Eequinox I also have one and the flavour that this little pod gives is fantastic! Do you stock the coils?
> 
> And now what I need is Lenny's Coffee in a 12mg freebase VG/PG 50/50 or 25mg nic salts!!


@Hooked lol i am working on the Mtl and salt variants at the moment.I don't have the pods in stock as we are testing the device at the moment.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Eequinox said:


> @Hooked lol i am working on the Mtl and salt variants at the moment.I don't have the pods in stock as we are testing the device at the moment.



Great! @Eequinox pls. give me a heads up when they're ready.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Beer tasting time! Stratum Submariner with Dvarw DL in attendance!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Saturday morning hike with the girls

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Asgard and Centaurus

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## ARYANTO

Sundowners in Suburbia

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## JordanEpic

ARYANTO said:


> Asgard and Centaurus
> View attachment 230336


Mmmm Centaurus

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Ncv1 (@vicTor)
And Univapo Symba (@univapo)

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## vicTor

Resistance said:


> Ncv1 (@vicTor)
> And Univapo Sumba (@univapo)
> View attachment 230349



...dude !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr

Some dual parallel nightmare

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## JordanEpic

Grand Guru said:


> Saturday morning hike with the girls
> 
> View attachment 230334
> View attachment 230335


Why do you have so many beautiful mods that are perfectly matched?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

JordanEpic said:


> Why do you have so many beautiful mods that are perfectly matched?


When I make my opinion that an RTA is a keeper, I start looking for the matching mod. Vaping is no longer a means to quit smoking for me, I quit a while ago. It’s a hobby so I’m more than Willi to put time, money (it doesn’t have to be too much) and patience in it. So now I don’t have RTAs and mods but a few matching setups that I enjoy using equally.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## CashKat88

Sunday afternoon session with the Dani and kayfun setup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## JordanEpic

Grand Guru said:


> When I make my opinion that an RTA is a keeper, I start looking for the matching mod. Vaping is no longer a means to quit smoking for me, I quit a while ago. It’s a hobby so I’m more than Willi to put time, money (it doesn’t have to be too much) and patience in it. So now I don’t have RTAs and mods but a few matching setups that I enjoy using equally.


I'm the same.. been vaping almost 8 years now.. I also have a love for finding the right coupling.. however my impending marriage has put a stopper in my enthusiastic spending... sigh

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

JordanEpic said:


> Why do you have so many beautiful mods that are perfectly matched?


He's the matchy matchy Guru.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Some MTL goodness in the Mulan

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Vuse keeping me company (in the office) today..
Super stealthy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Stranger

JordanEpic said:


> .. however my impending marriage has put a stopper in my enthusiastic spending... sigh



YEP, that will do it. Unless you take her to a shoe shop ............

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## JordanEpic

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Vuse keeping me company (in the office) today..
> Super stealthy!
> 
> View attachment 230473


That's quite a stately device.. I'm looking to design something similar out of glass.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 2


----------



## JordanEpic

Stranger said:


> YEP, that will do it. Unless you take her to a shoe shop ............


Lmao, that strategy has certainly worked in the past, I'm sure once the finances are paid for things can resume. I dont plan on having kids until I stop feeling like one myself.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## JordanEpic

Couldn't post in the day as I was the busiest I've been on a Monday in a long time

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## falconlover

CashKat88 said:


> Ether RTA with some Nostalgia Avatar 12mg on top the SX mini SL class.... Yum.
> View attachment 230179


Hey there, what do you think of this flavour? I'm planning to get it but I need a review lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

falconlover said:


> Hey there, what do you think of this flavour? I'm planning to get it but I need a review lol



hi

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

T5 and freshly filled Dvarw DL is going with to Din-Dins tonight! Top-up bottle of Red Pill standing by!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Showing units in Alberton

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## THE REAPER

Resistance said:


> View attachment 230578


Ouch another one bites the dust hope you ha e a backup bud.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> View attachment 230578


Sorry @Resistance - most of us know the feeling - how many floors this time ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Sundowners in Suburbia - Asgard doing night time duty - love this rda -just need to polish up the copper one, will go good on most mods ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Resistance said:


> View attachment 230578



OUCH!!!!! Hope you got spares!!!!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

THE REAPER said:


> Ouch another one bites the dust hope you ha e a backup bud.





ARYANTO said:


> Sorry @Resistance - most of us know the feeling - how many floors this time ?





DarthBranMuffin said:


> OUCH!!!!! Hope you got spares!!!!



Just there. It didn't drop. We're preparing for concrete. Received a message and put the mod in my back pocket. Then put my Phone in the other back pocket. Then sat down, immediately realising what I did wrong (my mistake) I got up and the tank broke.
Had a spare mod and tank so I swopped the tanks and traveling home I scorched the cotton by accident.


So I just popped on the Kriemhild II ,which I think is just awesome.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33

MRHarris1 said:


> View attachment 230577
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


That black druga is so lekker. I like my silver one but that black is just niiiiiiiiiccccceeeee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AKS

Unwinding.Vertex,Paramour and Louis keeping me company.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

I was enjoying my beer and having a good look at the BlackRose T5 mod. The tolerances are absolutely perfect and bloody amazing. The craftsmanship is nothing short of perfection! The polished titanium is precision personified! The T5 is an exceptional mod!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> Just there. It didn't drop. We're preparing for concrete. Received a message and put the mod in my back pocket. Then put my Phone in the other back pocket. Then sat down, immediately realising what I did wrong (my mistake) I got up and the tank broke.
> Had a spare mod and tank so I swopped the tanks and traveling home I scorched the cotton by accident.
> View attachment 230586
> 
> So I just popped on the Kriemhild II ,which I think is just awesome.


O, FFS , can't let you out of your cage for 10 mins and there is a catastrophe !

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO

AKS said:


> Unwinding.Vertex,Paramour and Louis keeping me company.
> View attachment 230606


The set up is cool but love the big ginger cat more !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis

Only been using the Sensis a couple of hours which is all it took to start getting a wow factor, love the new tech, can't see myself using any of the Drag AIO's again!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Cornelius

Freshly mixed red pill in a sqounker!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## BUSDRIVER

Tried a Different Build ( whats in my other hand is my Siegfried(mesh), Reload 24 OG and Dual Intake )

i opened up the profile m ( mesh low profile tank) - which didn't hit as nicely on mesh as the zeus x and put a 0.24 Fused clapton in , very nice flavour as a coil tank. I'm getting great flavour on fruit ( 8ball pineapple ice) 

the coil legs were tough to get in tight with the mesh posts but they are in there . the honeycomb Airflow can be closed down for a smooth draw 

On the wicking i widened the coil to 3.0mm using a bit and folded a Cotton wick over double to plug the juice ports. No flooding great flavour, wanted to see who else has tried this ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Winter_Vaper

Resistance said:


> It's a duel.
> View attachment 228297


Miso Pod

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Winter_Vaper

miso pod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

@vicTor - my friend ,mentor and muse - it eventually happened ,Aryanto is squonking and bro - this is flavour and clouds for weeks !


The Blotto and D/Barrel is on standby just incase I blow something [myself?] up with the new toys

Reactions: Winner 10 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

Winter_Vaper said:


> Miso Pod


Univapo Miso and the Vapefly Manners

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> @vicTor - my friend ,mentor and muse - it eventually happened ,Aryanto is squonking and bro - this is flavour and clouds for weeks !
> View attachment 230694
> 
> The Blotto and D/Barrel is on standby just incase I blow something [myself?] up with the new toys
> View attachment 230695


Welcome, feel free to squonk some more!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Davlynns fillet steak and extra bacon with extra bacon burger! 

@JordanEpic I’m sure you’ve had one or 2 of these in your time on the docks!

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

No doodles today, but the 3 little piggies are still dodging the wolf (aka dustbin)...

Reactions: Winner 7 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Full house today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Resistance said:


> View attachment 230699
> 
> Full house today.



Backup for yesterday...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor

ARYANTO said:


> @vicTor - my friend ,mentor and muse - it eventually happened ,Aryanto is squonking and bro - this is flavour and clouds for weeks !
> View attachment 230694
> 
> The Blotto and D/Barrel is on standby just incase I blow something [myself?] up with the new toys
> View attachment 230695



bravo !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani 21700 and Dani Mini with freshly filled Dvarw DL's! Who can guess what is happening tomorrow! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Rob Fisher said:


> Dani 21700 and Dani Mini with freshly filled Dvarw DL's! Who can guess what is happening tomorrow! Bazinga!
> 
> View attachment 230706

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## JordanEpic

Paul33 said:


> Davlynns fillet steak and extra bacon with extra bacon burger!
> 
> @JordanEpic I’m sure you’ve had one or 2 of these in your time on the docks!
> 
> View attachment 230697


I have, my favourite was the rump roll, full house, but the lady there doesn't have ears and was incredibly rude to me so despite their good food they are junk status to me now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Rob Fisher said:


> Dani 21700 and Dani Mini with freshly filled Dvarw DL's! Who can guess what is happening tomorrow! Bazinga!
> 
> View attachment 230706



Phusa Thursday? 

Or does it have to do with a hard stick, getting wet, luring her in, being patient, self control, fishy smells, lots of pleasure and occasionally coming second?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Phusa Thursday?
> 
> Or does it have to do with a hard stick, getting wet, luring her in, being patient, self control, fishy smells, lots of pleasure and occasionally coming second?



Yes @DarthBranMuffin the second one!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

vicTor said:


> View attachment 230710

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## JordanEpic



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## JordanEpic

vicTor said:


> View attachment 230710


Special occasion panel

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BUSDRIVER

Resistance said:


> View attachment 230699
> 
> Full house today.


What's the silver rta on the left is it mtl?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

BUSDRIVER said:


> What's the silver rta on the left is it mtl?


Not MTL or an RTA, i believe it's the Kriemhild V2 but @Resistance will be able to confirm!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

Paul33 said:


> Davlynns fillet steak and extra bacon with extra bacon burger!
> 
> @JordanEpic I’m sure you’ve had one or 2 of these in your time on the docks!
> 
> View attachment 230697


Can i have some extra bacon between the extra bacon and extra bacon please!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paul33

JordanEpic said:


> I have, my favourite was the rump roll, full house, but the lady there doesn't have ears and was incredibly rude to me so despite their good food they are junk status to me now.


Pity cause their food is tops!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Timwis said:


> Can i have some extra bacon between the extra bacon and extra bacon please!


That’s actually a bladdy good idea!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor

JordanEpic said:


> Special occasion panel



actually just a light trick

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Winter_Vaper

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Terrible Tuesday....have not had time to clean or wick any tanks... at least I have my Miso...
> 
> View attachment 229443


I'm still waiting for my Miso to arrive. How is it?

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

BUSDRIVER said:


> What's the silver rta on the left is it mtl?


Vapefly Kriemhild 2, sub ohm tank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Winter_Vaper said:


> I'm still waiting for my Miso to arrive. How is it?


Simple yet very good for a plug and play pod system. It does MTL and RDL or very loose MTL by a flip of the pod.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Winter_Vaper said:


> I'm still waiting for my Miso to arrive. How is it?



Like @Resistance said, it is a simple yet effective device. I am not the greatest fan of podkits, but have been running my Miso daily since I got it more than a month ago. Coils last, flavor is spot on, it handles MTL and DL juice and vaping just fine.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## DavyH

Not so much in my hand as nearby. The Nevoks Pagee is described as credit card-sized - not quite! I bought one for the missis, liked it so much I got another one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru

Aladdin paired with the Foxy One

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## JordanEpic

Stranger said:


> View attachment 230783


That's one hell of a Canon sir.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger

If I ever get hijacked I am going to pretend to cock it and then point it at them.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Winter_Vaper

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Like @Resistance said, it is a simple yet effective device. I am not the greatest fan of podkits, but have been running my Miso daily since I got it more than a month ago. Coils last, flavor is spot on, it handles MTL and DL juice and vaping just fine.


Cool! Can"t wait to have mine. Hoping it would arrive sooner. Shipping is taking forever...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Winter_Vaper

Resistance said:


> Simple yet very good for a plug and play pod system. It does MTL and RDL or very loose MTL by a flip of the pod.


nice to hear that! cool!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> Aladdin paired with the Foxy One
> View attachment 230800


These foxy ones are such lekker little mods. I’m loving mine.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

DavyH said:


> Not so much in my hand as nearby. The Nevoks Pagee is described as credit card-sized - not quite! I bought one for the missis, liked it so much I got another one.
> View attachment 230792



I like it too. Looks lekka!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

One from yesterday.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Friday morning MTL combo

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance

When it rains,...

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Tauriqj

Squonking Friday



Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## DavyH

Resistance said:


> View attachment 230884
> 
> When it rains,...



Time for a name change to Hotlips. Good luck with that tip for the rest of the day...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## vicTor

Tauriqj said:


> Squonking Friday
> View attachment 230885
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk



...I squonk every day, all day, it's good for my health

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

Resistance said:


> View attachment 230884
> 
> When it rains,...


No dude!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Resistance said:


> View attachment 230884
> 
> When it rains,...



you got to start taking a vape repair kit toolbox with spares with you every day... please dont break something else, or expensive....

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> View attachment 230884
> 
> When it rains,...


no hope...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Rincoe's and Blotto's in full force at work today !

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Akil

Resistance said:


> View attachment 230884
> 
> When it rains,...


This happened to me once, also when I was onsite. Looked like a total twat putting half the tank in my mouth to vape

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance

Akil said:


> This happened to me once, also when I was onsite. Looked like a total twat putting half the tank in my mouth to vape



A real bummer, I know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

This is such a stunning pic of @weskusgirl, I just had to post it (with her permission) even though her Drag X isn't really visible - but the clouds are!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO

Changed the Goon to SQ mode and off we go !

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

Resistance said:


> View attachment 230976


Minikins are the bomb

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

0MG!!!!! Oh how I've missed this!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

Paul33 said:


> Minikins are the bomb


It goes well. It's my first day using it.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Timwis said:


> View attachment 231002


Interesting looking tank!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> Interesting looking tank!


The Rook, Genesis tank either mesh or cotton to wick!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Timwis said:


> The Rook, Genesis tank either mesh or cotton to wick!


I was gonna say it looks like a rook.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Timwis said:


> View attachment 231002



How is that Rook? Love the look of it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> 0MG!!!!! Oh how I've missed this!!!!
> 
> View attachment 230977


I’m not talking to you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Timwis

DarthBranMuffin said:


> How is that Rook? Love the look of it!


Not the easiest to fasten the leads down, but performance wise both very smooth and very good flavour, prefer it with mesh wicking but for tobaccos it rocks in cotton mode!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Family Meeting....

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Timwis

Timwis said:


> Not the easiest to fasten the leads down, but performance wise both very smooth and very good flavour, prefer it with mesh wicking but for tobaccos it rocks in cotton mode!


It uses hollow tubes rather than twisted steel roped rods to transport liquid to the deck but no claim of wickless here! Different topcaps for either mesh or cotton (both look identical externally) Airflow ring gets flipped for mesh to give side airflow obviously for the mesh, bottom airflow for cotton builds! 

Can have it in shorter mode (smaller hollow tubes included) and in short mode it allows a BF pin to be fitted for a bit of squonk action! It also includes 3 drip tips but is a standard 510 fitting!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Timwis said:


> It uses hollow tubes rather than twisted steel roped rods to transport liquid to the deck but no claim of wickless here! Different topcaps for either mesh or cotton (both look identical externally) Airflow ring gets flipped for mesh to give side airflow obviously for the mesh, bottom airflow for cotton builds!
> 
> Can have it in shorter mode (smaller hollow tubes included) and in short mode it allows a BF pin to be fitted for a bit of squonk action! It also includes 3 drip tips but is a standard 510 fitting!



That is a nice bunch of options for one tank, tinkering fun for sure!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## JordanEpic

Akil said:


> This happened to me once, also when I was onsite. Looked like a total twat putting half the tank in my mouth to vape


I've been there.. one time I smashed my glass.. was the only tank I had with me.. had to keep dripping straight on the coils to keep me going

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## JordanEpic

Resistance said:


> View attachment 231019


Top looking mod, nice colours.. big fan

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Arbiter on NCV2

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

BlackRose T5 with Engraved Dvarw DL.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## BUSDRIVER

Resistance said:


> Vapefly Kriemhild 2, sub ohm tank.


Il loving my Siegfried s well they make good attys

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Winter warriors, last night's black out

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO

Todays set up's

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## DavyH

Today’s set ups

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Will become the official Pitstop mug!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## MRHarris1

KSL Vapour S Mod with Druga RTA.






Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor

...even if we're just dancing in the dark

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## Tauriqj

Krma Rda is quite nice






Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Winter_Vaper

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 231182


nice kipo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Tauren BF RDTA on NCV2 rocking Blimey, Miso rocking Coffee...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Tauren BF RDTA on NCV2 rocking Blimey, Miso rocking Coffee...
> 
> View attachment 231256



Which coffee are you vaping @DarthBranMuffin?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Kipo from @Univapo_Rebecca. Review coming up shortly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hooked said:


> Which coffee are you vaping @DarthBranMuffin?



A DIY from a local in Durbs... I seriously think he needs to hook you up with some to try, will push his buttons a bit

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

...Snowpiercer

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Tauriqj

@vicTor need a monark now 

Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Ivyvape

Today's handcheck

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## myBru

My Bday present(Zeus X) on top of the Forz.
Running single coil, but placed the coil little higher so the air can hit it from the bottom. Lekker!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Winter_Vaper

Hooked said:


> View attachment 231259
> 
> 
> Kipo from @Univapo_Rebecca. Review coming up shortly.


love the color black! Watching out for your review on the Kipo.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Winter_Vaper

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Tauren BF RDTA on NCV2 rocking Blimey, Miso rocking Coffee...
> 
> View attachment 231256


Nice combo! NCV2 and Miso.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Winter_Vaper

Winter_Vaper said:


> Nice combo! NCV2 and Miso.


I broke the firing button of my NCV2 a few years back when it fell from the desk. One of the few first devices I bought a few years back when I was on and off vaping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CashKat88

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 231182


Looks like the wifeys lipstick

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85

The reason why I only look at the vapemail thread with envy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 20


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

CJB85 said:


> The reason why I only look at the vapemail thread with envy!
> View attachment 231271



Jaaaaa Pappa!!!!! Doeke is duurder as Vape Mail!

Awesome photo to see, congratulations!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru

CJB85 said:


> The reason why I only look at the vapemail thread with envy!
> View attachment 231271


There's no vapemail that'll give you a fraction of that special feeling!!! Best wishes with the rest of the journey.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

CJB85 said:


> The reason why I only look at the vapemail thread with envy!
> View attachment 231271



congratulations to you and Mom !!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER

CJB85 said:


> The reason why I only look at the vapemail thread with envy!
> View attachment 231271


Congrats to you and the wife you can aleast get a 1lt of vg.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

CJB85 said:


> The reason why I only look at the vapemail thread with envy!
> View attachment 231271



Ohhhh how beautiful @CJB85 !! This is better than any vape mail!
Congrats to the parents-to-be!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Winter_Vaper said:


> love the color black! Watching out for your review on the Kipo.



@Winter_Vaper I've just realised now that it looks black on the pic, but actually it's a brownish/greyish colour, depending on the light.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

DarthBranMuffin said:


> A DIY from a local in Durbs... I seriously think he needs to hook you up with some to try, will push his buttons a bit



I know who you're talking about!  I've reviewed one of his coffees already.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hooked said:


> I know who you're talking about!  I've reviewed one of his coffees already.



Busted! He can't hide from you now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mzr

CJB85 said:


> The reason why I only look at the vapemail thread with envy!


Congrats on the coming mail @CJB85 all the best for mom and baba

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mzr

vicTor said:


> ...Snowpiercer


Stop it  that's the one, which kidney left or right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CJB85

@DarthBranMuffin @Hooked @Mzr @THE REAPER @vicTor thanks for the well-wishes! This is #3 and a complete and utter surprise addition to our family (or soon-to-be circus)!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Timwis

MRHarris1 said:


> KSL Vapour S Mod with Druga RTA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


Love the retro display on the S Mod, really ergonomic and comfortable to use as well!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis

vicTor said:


> ...even if we're just dancing in the dark
> 
> View attachment 231220


Looks like some Satanic cult ceremony being performed!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## vicTor

Timwis said:


> Looks like some Satanic cult ceremony being performed!



yes it's called f@#k you, Eskom

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## Timwis

vicTor said:


> yes it's called f@#k you, Eskom

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

CJB85 said:


> The reason why I only look at the vapemail thread with envy!
> View attachment 231271




I don't know, I see something in his right hand it's just not that clear... 
Congrats!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JordanEpic

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Arbiter on NCV2
> 
> View attachment 231092


How are you liking the arbiter? They say it's good.. have you used the Rebirth? How would you compare it to other dual coil attys, like the Voluna? Which in my opinion is one of the juiciest dual coil attys I've ever used.. I've had hundreds of dual coils and the only 3 that work perfect, juice perfect, deliver consistent experience is the Rebirth, Voluna and the Amit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JordanEpic

CJB85 said:


> The reason why I only look at the vapemail thread with envy!
> View attachment 231271


At least you can post in the vape mail section when he/she arrives! Congrats

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JordanEpic

There's a reason this is always in my hands.. it just out performs everything.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 231320


That mod looks a bit Foxy!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

JordanEpic said:


> How are you liking the arbiter? They say it's good.. have you used the Rebirth? How would you compare it to other dual coil attys, like the Voluna? Which in my opinion is one of the juiciest dual coil attys I've ever used.. I've had hundreds of dual coils and the only 3 that work perfect, juice perfect, deliver consistent experience is the Rebirth, Voluna and the Amit.



It is a pretty good dual coil RTA, easy to build, easy to work with, a bit bulky for my liking, but it delivers from the word go! Top airflow is a win for me (compared to the Voluna V2 - which is an uderrated tank on its own). Doesn't top my Tauren RDTA's though on flavor, but it's oh so close. Tops the other (single coil) top airflow RTA's I have tried, even tops the OBS Engine V2. If you like lots of airflow, which surprisingly does not mute the flavor too much and brings a smoothness through, it will be perfect for you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## JordanEpic

DarthBranMuffin said:


> It is a pretty good dual coil RTA, easy to build, easy to work with, a bit bulky for my liking, but it delivers from the word go! Top airflow is a win for me (compared to the Voluna V2 - which is an uderrated tank on its own). Doesn't top my Tauren RDTA's though on flavor, but it's oh so close. Tops the other (single coil) top airflow RTA's I have tried, even tops the OBS Engine V2. If you like lots of airflow, which surprisingly does not mute the flavor too much and brings a smoothness through, it will be perfect for you.


I'm a bottom airflow man, but maybe this will change things.. I've had a few top air flow tanks and none of them really do it for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CashKat88

JordanEpic said:


> I'm a bottom airflow man, but maybe this will change things.. I've had a few top air flow tanks and none of them really do it for me.


I thought you were a Zues RTA man, that's a top flow Tank right

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JordanEpic

I


CashKat88 said:


> I thought you were a Zues RTA man, that's a top flow Tank right


I am, love the Zeus tanks, for flavour chasing, but I'm only a part time flavour chaser, I'm a full time cloud monster.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Muhammedv

Ncv2 & OG dvarw.. I bet @DarthBranMuffin would be proud

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Muhammedv said:


> Ncv2 & OG dvarw.. I bet @DarthBranMuffin would be proud
> View attachment 231392



 Beautiful!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## TGMV

Finally got to the infamous CZN Burak across the Dubai mall. 



And before anybody says the plate is empty, here’s a quick snap of the food when it arrived before stuffing my face

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance

Two peas in a pod or is it two pods in a pea. Either way I felt a little Free

@FreeMax

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

3 new additions... Easiest RBA's to build... Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs now has 8, runs 4 at a time...

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Tauren Beest on the Grus

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thai Beach Salad and Stratum V4

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## AKS

Reload on Gen3,Nostalgia Mad Hatter inside.Good juice this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Jengz

The best dessert ever! Killer juice this!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## JordanEpic

Jengz said:


> View attachment 231465
> 
> The best dessert ever! Killer juice this!


Is this the T class?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

JordanEpic said:


> Is this the T class?


It's the G class mate!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JordanEpic



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

JordanEpic said:


> Is this the T class?


G class

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JordanEpic

Timwis said:


> It's the G class mate!


Eyyy I thought too, T- Class doesn't come in that colour that's why I was like woah, hang on now
I'm still after one.. but the G-Class is really good looking too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

JordanEpic said:


> Is this the T class?


This is the T Class!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

Mini MTL mode this morning

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Reaper on Phantom

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Reaper on Phantom
> 
> View attachment 231532


That’s purty

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor

Resistance said:


> View attachment 231563



it's fully operational ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's pretty nippy in our spot and the hot blankies are on and it's time to do some binge-watching on TV... a 21700 mod is needed! The Lost Vape Mirage came out of the cabinet to do some service! Still an awesome value for money DNA75C!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Tauren Beest on the Valyrian 2 rocking some Blimey

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Jengz

Cannot get enough of this winter warmer juice!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Resistance

vicTor said:


> it's fully operational ?


I still need to check the other one. I didn't have much time this week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Resistance said:


> I still need to check the other one. I didn't have much the this week.



...a bird in the hand is better than two in the bush

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

vicTor said:


> View attachment 231562

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nevoks Pagee with the new Ultra Vanilla Custard from Vapour Mountain in the Pod! It's a really nice juice and the Pagee is a pretty fine Pod system! So Chicken Dinner all around!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Doc @Grand Guru , you guys probably live on the OG "Anti-freeze at this moment... Die vrystaat is baie Plat, en Baie baie koud

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 231641


How nice is that you bought a heater.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Doc @Grand Guru , you guys probably live on the OG "Anti-freeze at this moment... Die vrystaat is baie Plat, en Baie baie koud


13 years in Bloem and still can’t get used to its winters

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Tauren RDTA on Grus DNA75C

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 231641


That jelly box still make sense.
What RTA is on-top?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

THE REAPER said:


> How nice is that you bought a heater.


Ja phock load shedding

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Resistance said:


> That jelly box still make sense.
> What RTA is on-top?


Mulan RDTA

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Doc @Grand Guru , you guys probably live on the OG "Anti-freeze at this moment... Die vrystaat is baie Plat, en Baie baie koud



I did basics in Bloem, hell times

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Twins.... only their mother can tell them apart...

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Blimey ! What an awesome little mod this is

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Tauriqj

SX Q Mini with the Ether on top on duty today






Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spyder GT with Dvarw DL came out to play today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## JordanEpic

Timwis said:


> This is the T Class!
> 
> View attachment 231508


Love the mod but those colours ayaaaah

One day I'll get my hands on the light gold one.. maybe if I could get it at a good price i

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Devon Strydom

Daily drivers

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## RayDeny

Stuck in west Papua for the week but the trusty Skyline is on point with a lovely menthol mango inside.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good Miso Morning!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## WV2021

My trusty steed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

WV2021 said:


> View attachment 231732
> 
> 
> My trusty steed.



 overhang OCD triggered!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Winter_Vaper

Colorful... Hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Jengz



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance

Winter_Vaper said:


> Colorful... Hahaha
> View attachment 231747


It happened.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## ARYANTO

Playing with the Boyzz because there is nothing else to do due to loadshedding ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> overhang OCD triggered!
> 
> View attachment 231734

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Good Miso Morning!
> 
> View attachment 231731


Back at you sir. And good Miso evening all.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Tauren Beest on iPV5

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Tauren Beest on iPV5
> 
> View attachment 231787


I used to have the iPV D2 and the 6. Such amazing mods.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> I used to have the iPV D2 and the 6. Such amazing mods.



The 5 is tall... and pushing my limits on 24mm overhang, but she does the job and I manage her just fine even with my baby hands.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum Aerodynamic Dvarw with CBC Beer and a @BigGuy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

A cloud chucking machine this!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 231836
> A cloud chucking machine this!


But it’s a tasty cloud chucking machine as well!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

"Borrowing" Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs' Argus GT a bit...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO

@ work today 2 skulls next to each other

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ARYANTO said:


> @ work today 2 skulls next to each other
> View attachment 231843



I can MTL 18-24mg freebase and 30-50mg Nic salts any day, but I could never get myself to DL 6mg!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Munro31

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I can MTL 18-24mg freebase and 30-50mg Nic salts any day, but I could never get myself to DL 6mg!


I RDL 6mg at work in my Dotaio with the RBA, low wattage so its not harsh and very satisfying. I think if I had to put it in a duel coil I would cough a kidney up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Nick_Naidoo

Mix & Match

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## WV2021

Very nice mod @DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger

ARYANTO said:


> @ work today 2 skulls next to each other
> View attachment 231843



and one both inside and .... on top

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Some southern comfort lime winter warmers with twisp polar mint

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## THE REAPER

Not in hand more like dash check.

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Winging it with the Expro V4 on the Dicodes Nr6...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Timwis

Foxy by name, Foxy by nature, by the way did i tell peeps this mod is Foxy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Winter_Vaper

Mi So like it....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Omni on Noisy with Blimey so Tasty

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

At long last it has arrived safely in my hands. 
Boxer Classic DNA75c 21700

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 16


----------



## Munro31

KZOR said:


> At long last it has arrived safely in my hands.
> Boxer Classic DNA75c 21700
> 
> View attachment 231913
> View attachment 231914


That is one sexy combo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

KZOR said:


> At long last it has arrived safely in my hands.
> Boxer Classic DNA75c 21700
> 
> View attachment 231913
> View attachment 231914



 that mod though!!! Dibs!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stew

VapX Meteor 510. Recived yesterday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## ARYANTO

The sticky ribs and chips arrived minutes after this was taken

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## JordanEpic

I haven't been creatively vaping.. work has consumed my whole soul

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## JordanEpic

So wedding plans are a little more complicated.. I thought it would be easy, like you throw enough money at something and it's easy.. no, it's picking locations, dresses, suits, flowers, ties, decorations, invitations, decor, food, drink, music, it's going to 100 stores and going through quote after quote after quote.. not to mention you can't buy vapes. THE WORST THING IS YOU CAN'T BUY VAPES, I was warned, but I didn't believe.. but I have no doubt it will all be worth it in the end, this photo is post trial make up post wedding photographer test run

Reactions: Winner 15


----------



## ARYANTO

JordanEpic said:


> View attachment 231936
> View attachment 231935
> 
> 
> So wedding plans are a little more complicated.. I thought it would be easy, like you throw enough money at something and it's easy.. no, it's picking locations, dresses, suits, flowers, ties, decorations, invitations, decor, food, drink, music, it's going to 100 stores and going through quote after quote after quote.. not to mention you can't buy vapes. THE WORST THING IS YOU CAN'T BUY VAPES, I was warned, but I didn't believe.. but I have no doubt it will all be worth it in the end, this photo is post trial make up post wedding photographer test run


Jordan - you are truly fortunate to be blessed with so many beautiful things in your life [wink] Wishing you the ultimate best buddy !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

The Soulmate with some Red Pill

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Timwis

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Winging it with the Expro V4 on the Dicodes Nr6...
> 
> View attachment 231858
> [/QUOTE





KZOR said:


> At long last it has arrived safely in my hands.
> Boxer Classic DNA75c 21700
> 
> View attachment 231913
> View attachment 231914


@Puff the Magic Dragon mentioned you offered a try my gear service and also said i could be trusted (PM with address incoming)!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Timwis

KZOR said:


> At long last it has arrived safely in my hands.
> Boxer Classic DNA75c 21700
> 
> View attachment 231913
> View attachment 231914


What's the dimensions on that, like the Foxy One and Rebel DNA75C it looks incredibly short for a 21700!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Winging it with the Expro V4 on the Dicodes Nr6...
> 
> View attachment 231858


Who's that handsome chap in the background, Clooney? I think you will find i have dibs now mate!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## AKS

Pioneer tallboy on Paramour,Pied Piper Arabian Nights inside.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Winter_Vaper

The green Miso...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Full mech modified Invader with one of the Blotto family

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

IF Mods Ling and Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hellfire Titan came out to play...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 16


----------



## ARYANTO

Time for a BUD ...

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## GSM500



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## JordanEpic

Timwis said:


> Foxy by name, Foxy by nature, by the way did i tell peeps this mod is Foxy!
> 
> View attachment 231873


Is this that fancy chess piece tank? Whats it called? The Rook? How is it?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

JordanEpic said:


> Is this that fancy chess piece tank? Whats it called? The Rook? How is it?


Yes excellent, between testing stuff it's become my go to tank! Restrictive and makes for a very good MTL, the hollow pipes work much better than the usual twisted steel rods. I got it because i still like using mesh wicking but it works great with cotton also which is how i have it at the moment! For a tank that doesn't use airflow inserts it gives great precise airflow options and is super smooth across the board! Fixing coil in place a bit of a pain, wicking can't go wrong!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## ARYANTO

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 232032


 -cinnamon vodka on ice

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

My first 3D printed KaiZee figurine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Jengz



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO

Sunday-afternooners

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Hooked

I got tired of "losing" my Airscream on the black kitchen counter, so I spray-painted it in fluorescent orange!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 2 | Creative 3


----------



## Tauriqj

Legendary juice






Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Winter_Vaper

Pods

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Not bad.






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## incredible_hullk

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 232097


Holy amaze balls.. that looks hot

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Winter_Vaper said:


> View attachment 232096
> 
> Pods


ok i dont know what i missed,but that marvel needs some explaining please

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mzr

KZOR said:


> At long last it has arrived safely in my hands.
> Boxer Classic DNA75c 21700


At least it arrived before the stock of the 100c second batch enjoy looks really nice

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Winter_Vaper

Resistance said:


> ok i dont know what i missed,but that marvel needs some explaining please


I've been using it for quite a while. I use Smok RPM 40 RBA for it. Good thing for me it fits perfectly well in the Marvel. I let my friend do the build for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Penguin and Dvarw!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

Monday morning coffee withvtue Siren 2 on the Epetite

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Winter_Vaper



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## myBru

Forz 80w mod with Zeus X... And some delicious Slick Mango!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

myBru said:


> Forz 80w mod with Zeus X... And some delicious Slick Mango!
> View attachment 232192


I’ve been eyeing this juice. You say it’s delicious so maybe worth a try?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## myBru

Paul33 said:


> I’ve been eyeing this juice. You say it’s delicious so maybe worth a try?


Definitely, it is a great juice. Great taste of mango. I have recently bought Ndulge Mango, and it is not nearly as good as Slick's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Paul33 said:


> I’ve been eyeing this juice. You say it’s delicious so maybe worth a try?


It's a very delicious juice indeed

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> It's a very delicious juice indeed


Nice! I’ve been searching for a goooooood mango that doesn’t taste kak!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33

myBru said:


> Definitely, it is a great juice. Great taste of mango. I have recently bought Ndulge Mango, and it is not nearly as good as Slick's.


Nice thanks dude. I’ll add it to the month end grocery list!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> Nice thanks dude. I’ll add it to the month end grocery list!



The way you adding juice for month end you better add some coils and cotton too.... maybe a couple more RTA's as well, Drop is ready for you, just say when....

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> The way you adding juice for month end you better add some coils and cotton too.... maybe a couple more RTA's as well, Drop is ready for you, just say when....


Cotton I have, coils can be getted, drop must be fetched to be tested!!!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## WV2021

Morning Cup of Java with a leka flavour vaping.Morning to one and all.Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## THE REAPER

I'll take it got my bullet proof vest on. Thanks again @vicTor love this Toffee.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

THE REAPER said:


> I'll take it got my bullet proof vest on. Thanks again @vicTor love this Toffee.
> View attachment 232230



pay for bottles and I can send you plenty more ! then you just add your nic

bazinga ! as the saying goes

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## incredible_hullk

Some nic salts with the dotshell hitting home

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## THE REAPER

vicTor said:


> pay for bottles and I can send you plenty more ! then you just add your nic
> 
> bazinga ! as the saying goes


Will do just that thanks bud you are really becoming my help line and it is truly helping me a lot. Ecigssa rocks truly a great famalie that looks after each other thanks to each and everyone.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Devon Strydom

It’s a noisy day

Reactions: Winner 14


----------



## Winter_Vaper

Have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Steam Tuners Edge with Extention tank on the Stratum V4!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

Devon Strydom said:


> It’s a noisy day


I miss my goon…

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> I miss my goon…



Since I got married I miss my goons too...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 13


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Since I got married I miss my goons too...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Some strawberry milked in the Intake. Flavour for days!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Mzr

Bought this mod for the board and screen but now I feel I can't strip it so I'll use rather for a bit hopefully someone will sell me screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

Wasp Nano on the Hato with some Red Pill. This RTA is an absolute champion in its (cheap) category!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Holiday heroes

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Dvarw DL on iPV5

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## AZAM-ZN



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## BUSDRIVER

AZAM-ZN said:


> View attachment 232330


Is that an og or clone I'm loving my clone


----------



## BUSDRIVER

The new boys, playing around with clone dwarv dl and gt4, both great so far, gt4 slightly better on flavour but love the draw on the dwarv dl

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Timwis

AZAM-ZN said:


> View attachment 232330


Just need to check your security systems for you and your valuables' own protection, if you could reply with the following information:

Address
Security Type
Any Alarm Passcodes
If Dogs (favourite treat or pacifier)

Plus a sketch of locations of said valuables' within the house to check if ideally placed, example of valuables:

One Strangers Mod:

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## BUSDRIVER

Timwis said:


> Just need to check your security systems for you and your valuables' own protection, if you could reply with the following information:
> 
> Address
> Security Type
> Any Alarm Passcodes
> If Dogs (favourite treat or pacifier)
> 
> Plus a sketch of locations of said valuables' within the house to check if ideally placed, example of valuables:
> 
> One Strangers Mod:


Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Dual 21700 for the win

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> Dual 21700 for the win
> 
> View attachment 232402



MTL for Days!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JordanEpic

ask no questions, tell no lies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## JordanEpic

I is having forum withdrawals

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 2


----------



## AlienPhaze

Aegis X with a Hellbeast RDA dripping Vapour Mountain FemmeFatale

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## AKS

Pioneer on Grus,Connoisseur by Pied Piper inside.Watching @KZOR live.
Good times.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## KZOR

AKS said:


> Watching @KZOR live.



Hey ... check out that ambiance in the background.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Them shineys...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani 21700 and Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Munro31

Rob Fisher said:


> Dani 21700 and Dvarw DL!
> View attachment 232492


Awesome pic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

DotMtl on Dotbox 75, Univapo Kipo on the side... same juice.

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru

The Beest and Rx Gen went out for a hike

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Munro31

DarthBranMuffin said:


> DotMtl on Dotbox 75, Univapo Kipo on the side... same juice.
> 
> View attachment 232497


How is the Kipo?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Munro31 said:


> How is the Kipo?



So far so good, busy testing it out and will comment in detail on it once I have given it a good workout. Flavor is spot on and handles 25/75 juice just fine on the 1.0ohm pod. Easy to use. Enough said for now, more testing to be done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Zeroing in my Baldor Lazer sight!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Rob Fisher said:


> Zeroing in my Baldor Lazer sight!
> View attachment 232528



Now I can just imagine what all the empty Red Pill bottles are being used for.... all lined up on the fence for target practice!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Munro31

DarthBranMuffin said:


> So far so good, busy testing it out and will comment in detail on it once I have given it a good workout. Flavor is spot on and handles 25/75 juice just fine on the 1.0ohm pod. Easy to use. Enough said for now, more testing to be done.


Sounds very good, I'm tempted!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> The Beest and Rx Gen went out for a hike
> 
> View attachment 232527



 Tauren Beeeeeest!!! So pretty, like model, so pretty!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

'']['' [[]] [[]] [[_

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

vicTor said:


> '']['' [[]] [[]] [[_
> 
> View attachment 232532



I am more of a clean metal kinda guy, but that is sexy...

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru

Picnic time!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance

Munro31 said:


> Sounds very good, I'm tempted!


If you're an MTL vaper, just do it. Very good MTL vape from the Kipo and a great backup vape or stealth device.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Mzr

vicTor said:


> '']['' [[]] [[]] [[_


Now that is one beautiful squonk mod

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## vicTor

Mzr said:


> Now that is one beautiful squonk mod



bro, you know the story

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I am more of a clean metal kinda guy, but that is sexy...



...switch up my cup, I kill any pain

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Mzr

Actually enjoying this dwarv on the Admiral and miss Molly

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## AlienPhaze

Hooked On Vapour Mountain Femme Fatale

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Mollie

vicTor said:


> '']['' [[]] [[]] [[_
> 
> View attachment 232532


Me likeeeeee

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mollie

Gear day at in laws

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 232603



Twin Towers...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Podding along...

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## JordanEpic

It has such a nice weight in the hand

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Blackrose T5 with Dvarw DL was the setup for today's Fathers day lunch! Crayfish and Langoustines in abundance! Sammy's Lemon Meringue for pudding!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ready for Monday! Edge RTA on the Stratum V4.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Skyline and Mirage MTL setup for today

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Timwis

Two set-ups on the go!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis

And!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## JordanEpic

Pretty

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## JordanEpic

Timwis said:


> And!
> 
> View attachment 232730


Is this an Alpha?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Kayfun V3 mini on the Minikin
Good pairing 

MTL goodness. Very good flavour on the V3 mini. It’s got a tobacco blend inside 

Vape Elixir Pure Tobacco plus a bit of Wiener’s Taviro to sweeten a bit

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## ARYANTO

Doing showhouse in Alrode south

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Timwis

JordanEpic said:


> Is this an Alpha?


No Hastur 88W Mod!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Tauren RDTA on Grus DNA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance

The food of gods


Dish as much as you want.
Yes dear I'll take this bowl!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## JordanEpic

Just spent the evening rewicking my go-getters with whaaat? You guessed it.. well not hard considering it's in the picture, PnP cotton wool.  it works almost better than any cotton I've bought from a vape shop

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Tauren RDTA on Grus DNA
> 
> View attachment 232786


You’ve inspired me with this fancy magical simple wire build you do to try dual coils again. 

now I must steal one of your Tauren rdtas or get @Dela Rey Steyn to send me a DJV so I can use this round wire thing in there. It’s quite amazing how much I’m enjoying the plain wire

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

JordanEpic said:


> Just spent the evening rewicking my go-getters with whaaat? You guessed it.. well not hard considering it's in the picture, PnP cotton wool.


Did it turn out ok?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Three outstanding RTA's for the RDL crowd! Perseus V2, Edge and Dvarw!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Tauren RDTA on Grus DNA
> 
> View attachment 232786


This was a good mod!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JordanEpic

Paul33 said:


> Did it turn out ok?


Awesomely.. it takes like a little while to lose its cottony flavour but it wicks like a wet sponge

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## JordanEpic

an under rated device which performs admirably.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Silver

Skyline on Hotcig150

Vaping Panama from Wiener Vape @Rooigevaar

Too class flavour from the Skyline doing this top class juice proper justice

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Time for some simple pleasures....

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Winter_Vaper

Combo

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Perseus V2 with the extended tank! Great vape and decent juice capacity! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## DavyH

Rob Fisher said:


> Perseus V2 with the extended tank! Great vape and decent juice capacity! Bazinga!
> View attachment 232862



Needs polished....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Russian's are driving the Greek and Hungarian RTA's tonight!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Modyrts

Nothing, batteries are on charge and tanks are in the cleaner

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor

twinkle twinkle little star

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Jengz

Testing out some new juices

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher

I love finding wild local fruit on my walks! Amathungulu or Natal Plum! It is an acquired taste with their red flesh and white milk juice! Normally found along the Natal North Coast! Dani Mini with Dvarw DL went with!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

Leave mood

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Winter_Vaper

A bunch of pods...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Getting the fishing setups ready! Dani 21700 and Dvarw DL for the day, Dani Mini and Dvarw for a fresh vape on the way home. 30ml Red Pill for top-up during the day, Desce Bag for the spare Dani Mini, GoPro for fishing footage and the wallet to get some goodies to nibble on the boat!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Morning coffee

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## ARYANTO

Think the Odin is doing justice to the Asgard mini [fingerprint magnet]

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor

all made locally

Monark / Impi and some WG's from a Guy in Tshwane, heaven

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO

Feeling decadent tonight, G&T and the new baby...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Tauren One on Grus DNA75C rocking some Blimey!

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru

The Beest Cylon setup with some yummy Persian Delight!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Mollie

Grand Guru said:


> The Beest Cylon setup with some yummy Persian Delight!
> View attachment 233149


The Beest thanks to @RiccoS it purrs like a siamese kitten

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Tobinho on Luxotic BF, quite enjoying it...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Tobinho on Luxotic BF, quite enjoying it...
> 
> View attachment 233156


It’s an awesome little flavour machine!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## THE REAPER

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Tobinho on Luxotic BF, quite enjoying it...
> 
> View attachment 233156


She is a pretty lady, clearly you are enjoying your Birthday. And gifts.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> The Beest Cylon setup with some yummy Persian Delight!
> View attachment 233149


Die hard Smoant!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

It was dusty but we made it through.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

Changing builds in the Insider and a 3mm tri core in house alien from sir Vape so far seems to be doing the trick.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Devon Strydom

It’s a CLUTCH HELLBEAST weekend

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## CJB85

Devon Strydom said:


> It’s a CLUTCH HELLBEAST weekend


If Laurel and Hardy were big beefy bruisers!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## JordanEpic

Some Turk Icecream

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## KB_314

VCT, Kayfun Prime, OG SX Mini

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Jengz

Good day today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Tauren BF RDTA on NCV2 with Custom sleeve by @SarelD and rocking Blimey with fresh coils and wick! Just perfect to end the weekend with!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Heeltyd speeltyd !
the Limelight was fixed and this is the 1st time I'm using it ,as you can see I own other tanks as well not only Blotto's

Reactions: Winner 9 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Expro V4 on Dicodes Nr 6... 4 + 6 = perfect 10!

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## CJB85

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Expro V4 on Dicodes Nr 6... 4 + 6 = perfect 10!
> 
> View attachment 233319


I can’t tell you how much I regret selling my v4 to @Viper_SA , as the parcel that JIMC lost contains the V5 that I sold the V4 to get...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

CJB85 said:


> I can’t tell you how much I regret selling my v4 to @Viper_SA , as the parcel that JIMC lost contains the V5 that I sold the V4 to get...



insert "SAD EMOJI" here! That sucks!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## KZOR

And of course i had to go with a Beest on top of the Ursa Quest.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Timwis

Winter_Vaper said:


> View attachment 232970
> 
> A bunch of pods...


Sign of the times!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Timwis

CJB85 said:


> I can’t tell you how much I regret selling my v4 to @Viper_SA , as the parcel that JIMC lost contains the V5 that I sold the V4 to get...


But @Viper_SA sure appreciated it lol! He even started a thread because he couldn't restrain from sharing his excitement!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Timwis said:


> But @Viper_SA sure appreciated it lol! He even started a thread because he couldn't restrain from sharing his excitement!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

Timwis said:


> But @Viper_SA sure appreciated it lol! He even started a thread because he couldn't restrain from sharing his excitement!


@Viper_SA beat me to a reply here, but I want to make it clear that I have no ill feelings towards either him or the thread he posted. Frustration is frustration, so I am taking it as that.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis

CJB85 said:


> @Viper_SA beat me to a reply here, but I want to make it clear that I have no ill feelings towards either him or the thread he posted. Frustration is frustration, so I am taking it as that.


It's humour and couldn't resist, because he made it a public rather than private issue then he can have no complaints at a joke at his expense, he didn't reply just a blank post anyway to things that really matter, how are you feeling today?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## CJB85

Timwis said:


> It's humour and couldn't resist, because he made it a public rather than private issue then he can have no complaints at a joke at his expense, he didn't reply just a blank post anyway to things that really matter, how are you feeling today?


My head is a lot better, it is all burning throat and nose today. If it aint in my lungs, I’m marking it as a good day!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

That time of the day...

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## DavyH

What’s the liquid on the left?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO

DavyH said:


> What’s the liquid on the left?


Barley/hops flavour that you just can't put down after the 1 st one...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Timwis

DavyH said:


> What’s the liquid on the left?


If it's what the glass says it's Carling Black Label from Bass, Bass comes from the brewing capital of the world and my birthplace Burton on Trent! I miss the smell of hops in the air!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis

ARYANTO said:


> Barley/hops flavour that you just can't put down after the 1 st one...


Where you get the glass?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Munro31

ARYANTO said:


> That time of the day...
> View attachment 233414


Brave man!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DavyH

ARYANTO said:


> Barley/hops flavour that you just can't put down after the 1 st one...



That’s the problem…I didn’t. Now I can’t remember what it looks like.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Timwis said:


> Where you get the glass?


Got a 500 ml and 2 x350 ml glasses with a promo when you buy 2 cases beginning last year
Just Googled an interesting story:
Carling *Black Label* is affectionately *known as Zamalek*. [in S.A.] The term stems from when an Egyptian football club by the same name thoroughly beat local soccer team, Kaiser Chiefs. Fans associated the (Carling) colors of the club i.e. red, *black* and white, with being as strong as a Carling *Black Label*.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 5


----------



## DavyH

KZOR said:


> And of course i had to go with a Beest on top of the Ursa Quest.
> 
> View attachment 233325



Is the ‘Lost Vape’ etching on the 510 adaptor on your Ursa off-centre as well? Does it upset your sense of order as much as it does mine?

It drives me up the wall…

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Timwis

Artemis on top the superb Coolfire Z80!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Timwis said:


> Artemis on top the superb Coolfire Z80!
> 
> View attachment 233430


Are you reviewing the Artemis soon? I’ve been using mine for a while now…

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> Are you reviewing the Artemis soon? I’ve been using mine for a while now…


Yes mate, once got past the reverse threading of the base separating from the deck so don't overtighten on mod i am finding it yet another mtl rta winner. MTL only though for me, smooth airflow across the board but to get a RDL need no airflow pin but then it's a rough ride, really need to use with an insert for a quality vape! Not super tight but as tight as most MTLungers will need right through to loose MTL! Flavour hard to say at the moment because i am using it on Coolfire Z80 with AC current and regular refreshes, everything has awesome flavour using this mod!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Timwis said:


> Yes mate, once got past the reverse threading of the base separating from the deck so don't overtighten on mod i am finding it yet another mtl rta winner. MTL only though for me, smooth airflow across the board but to get a RDL need no airflow pin but then it's a rough ride, really need to use with an insert for a quality vape! Not super tight but as tight as most MTLungers will need right through to loose MTL! Flavour hard to say at the moment because i am using it on Coolfire Z80 with AC current and regular refreshes, everything has awesome flavour using this mod!


That reverse threading on the base is a bit of a pain but you get used to it quickly with regular use… Otherwise, it’s an awesome little RTA with atypical looks and drip tip which adds to its charm!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> That reverse threading on the base is a bit of a pain but you get used to it quickly with regular use… Otherwise, it’s an awesome little RTA with atypical looks and drip tip which adds to its charm!


That drip tip is my cup of tea and will also be using it on other MTL RTA's!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> That reverse threading on the base is a bit of a pain but you get used to it quickly with regular use… Otherwise, it’s an awesome little RTA with atypical looks and drip tip which adds to its charm!


The Bishop should arrive later this week, after using the Rook designed by The Vaping Gentlemen's Club really looking forward to that one, 2 years ago i RDL vaped 80% of the time and MTL only about 20% but with all these cracking MTL RTA's we have been blessed with over the last couple of years i am almost 100% mtl unless testing RDL/DL products!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 233446



SNAP!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 233446





DarthBranMuffin said:


> SNAP!
> 
> View attachment 233447



Tsek! Sommer both of you....

Stunning mods!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO

Good morning @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ARYANTO said:


> Good morning @Dela Rey Steyn
> View attachment 233462


en jy sommer ook!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Munro31

ARYANTO said:


> Good morning @Dela Rey Steyn
> View attachment 233462


My tortoise Herbie will love those plants!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Munro31 said:


> My tortoise Herbie will love those plants!


Let him come and visit , it started with 1 small plant and now there's hundreds .

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Munro31

ARYANTO said:


> Let him come and visit , it started with 1 small plant and now there's hundreds .


Will be gone in 2 days! Loves them, luckily for you, Herbie is sleeping till summer

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I'm on a different setup every second day or so, all MTL. My only constant... You guessed it

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Paul33

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I'm on a different setup every second day or so, all MTL. My only constant... You guessed it
> View attachment 233468


Still the best Rdta in my opinion!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85

Paul33 said:


> Still the best Rdta in my opinion!


What is it? I can’t make out?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

CJB85 said:


> What is it? I can’t make out?


DJV RDTA
https://officialdjv.com/2019/09/23/djv-rdta/

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> Still the best Rdta in my opinion!



Some will disagree there... but I wont say who and with what...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mzr

Munro31 said:


> Will be gone in 2 days! Loves them, luckily for you, Herbie is sleeping till summer


sounds like my kinda nap

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## CJB85

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> DJV RDTA
> https://officialdjv.com/2019/09/23/djv-rdta/


Oh wow!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Some will disagree there... but I wont say who and with what...


I was going to tag you so you could argue but let me rephrase: best RDTA that I’ve used!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33

CJB85 said:


> Oh wow!!!


It’s the business

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85

Paul33 said:


> It’s the business


Where, how and how much??

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

CJB85 said:


> Where, how and how much??


I think @Dela Rey Steyn has all of them in the whole world.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sigfried Mesh RTA on the Vape Droid!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Laura Lee-Hillier

Old MTL setup but still operates 100%.
Kayfun Prime with Innokin Coolfire Mini

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Abrbiter Solo RTA. Fought with it a bit to start because I was getting a short and I guess more attention needs to be taken with cutting the legs as close as possible. But it's operational this morning. The airflow was a little tight for me until I read the box and realised the top turns and changes it from MTL to RDL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Good morning @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ARYANTO said:


> Good morning @Dela Rey Steyn
> View attachment 233525



Môre Meester!

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## UVESHAN

.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Tauren Max RDTA on NCV2

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Innokin Coolfire Z80 with Zenith II Sub Ohm Tank! This is a winner! 0.3Ω coil is really good!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Rob Fisher said:


> Innokin Coolfire Z80 with Zenith II Sub Ohm Tank! This is a winner! 0.3Ω coil is really good!
> View attachment 233535



Looks better than most of the advert pics Uncle Rob, hows the mod's performance? Guess it will take some time with all the new settings on it to give a proper verdict, but straight off the bat what is it like?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Looks better than most of the advert pics Uncle Rob, hows the mod's performance? Guess it will take some time with all the new settings on it to give a proper verdict, but straight off the bat what is it like?



Straight off the bat I'm really impressed both with the mod and tank! Best SubOhm tank ever!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## AZAM-ZN

#BB#Mobbmini#Flavourmachine

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## JordanEpic

Rob Fisher said:


> Sigfried Mesh RTA on the Vape Droid!
> View attachment 233499


How is this meshy working for you? Enjoying it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JordanEpic

Had a messy company braai, I'm feeling over full and it is unlikely that I will do any work today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## JordanEpic

Not as dead as I thought, in fact, this is hitting harder than Thors hammer. Winninngggg

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Tsek! Sommer both of you....
> 
> Stunning mods!


Royal family

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Timwis

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Coolfire Z80 with fresh build in the DVarw DL at 28w in F0 mode at 60hertz and using the Refresh periodically as instructed by @Timwis!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Laura Lee-Hillier

Old but beautiful Eleaf Istick Pico Resin 75W mod paired with new Berserker Mini V2. Wish they still made these resin mods. The Berserker doesn't disappoint as with all the other previous versions and the deck is super easy to build and wick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Laura Lee-Hillier

Rob Fisher said:


> Coolfire Z80 with fresh build in the DVarw DL at 28w in F0 mode at 60hertz and using the Refresh periodically as instructed by @Timwis!
> I'm jealous, that mod!
> View attachment 233625

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Good morning @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Stew

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 233641


What coil are you using? Ohms and Wattage? Thanks.
I am using one that came with the tank, 1.13 OHM's and 18 - 19 Watts which seems high.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GSM500

Laura Lee-Hillier said:


> Old but beautiful Eleaf Istick Pico Resin 75W mod paired with new Berserker Mini V2. Wish they still made these resin mods. The Berserker doesn't disappoint as with all the other previous versions and the deck is super easy to build and wick.
> View attachment 233628


Best mods ever

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Geekvape L200 Kit! @KZOR made me do it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis

Stew said:


> What coil are you using? Ohms and Wattage? Thanks.
> I am using one that came with the tank, 1.13 OHM's and 18 - 19 Watts which seems high.


The Kroma-R is a very good mod but is known for just being slightly underpowered so you need to set the wattage 4 or 5 watts higher than you would with the same build on another mod so yes 18-19 watts is high for 1.13ohm but sounds about right on the Kroma-R! That's why @Rob Fisher doesn't have one, he would have to set his Dvarw at 33w which would give him panic attacks!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Timwis

GSM500 said:


> Best mods ever
> View attachment 233664


Best value for money mods for sure, they do what they are supposed to and just keep going!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Stew said:


> What coil are you using? Ohms and Wattage? Thanks.
> I am using one that came with the tank, 1.13 OHM's and 18 - 19 Watts which seems high.


VV fine MTL wire at 0.7 Ohm vaping at 15W. Your wattage is definitely a bit high for that poor coil but only you can tell your sweet spot!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis

Stew said:


> What coil are you using? Ohms and Wattage? Thanks.
> I am using one that came with the tank, 1.13 OHM's and 18 - 19 Watts which seems high.


Airflow will also have something to do with it, if you have plenty of air for the high ohm coil you will also need more wattage and when closing the airflow down you should also be able to drop the wattage for the same strength of vape with the only difference being the tightness of the draw! I am doing MTL at the moment on the Artemis yet my build is 0.48ohm which many might not consider for MTL but with a tight draw at 16w it's giving a cracking vape but if i had the biggest air pin installed and on the most open setting on the AFC i would be at 25w with the same build!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Winter_Vaper

Coffee and biscuit

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Friday Grus Party

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## ARYANTO

Sundowners ...Ladon on duty

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Friday Grus Party
> 
> View attachment 233691


Wow a bulletproof vest!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## THE REAPER

Not in my hand don't know where to put it just something interesting.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Laura Lee-Hillier

GSM500 said:


> Best mods ever
> View attachment 233664


Beautiful

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Some semi-mech squonk action on the Solo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

Resistance said:


> View attachment 233703

Reactions: Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 233707


A stacked mech tube

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> A stacked mech tube


I’m on a diet so only one roll

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> Some semi-mech squonk action on the Solo!
> View attachment 233706



 Tauren!!!! Lovely single coil RDA's those! For a 24mm it packs a punch with one coil in!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

Paul33 said:


> I’m on a diet so only one roll



Technically speaking you did well. That's was half a roll

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

I can't remember ever having so many decent atties to choose from at one time! And two SubOhm tanks included in the group!
Dvarw DL's - Bazinga!
Siegfried Mesh - With 3mm Clapton. Not crazy about the 810 drip tip but that can be remedied!
Zenith II - Surprisingly good SubOhm Tank with the 0.3 Z coil
Arbiter - Probably my second favourite after the Dvarw.
Geekvape Z - The tank that came with the L200 Mod - A bit rowdy for me but the flavour is good and sometimes you want to cloud up the room!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK drip tip collection rummaged through... 810/510 adapter with Siam tip for the Siegfried and a decent acrylic 810 for the Geekvape Z SubOhm tank!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO

Initiation day for the Odin 200, Good morning @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor

...boetie & sussie

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Arbiter Solo I recommend this big time! Very similar vape to my beloved Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Got at least something done ...

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mirage with Arbiter

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Gin and strawberry juice and a strawberry embedded in ice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jacuzzi time with the Coolfire Z80 and Zenith II on top!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## vicTor

ARYANTO said:


> Got at least something done ...
> View attachment 233741



can I bring my tubes round for a shine ?

...and talk shit

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor

...vaping saves lives

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

After a few days of playing with a whole heap of different RTA's and SubOhm tanks it's time for the Stratum V4 and beloved Dvarw DL for Sunday! A very hard to beat combo! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## JordanEpic

Rob Fisher said:


> I can't remember ever having so many decent atties to choose from at one time! And two SubOhm tanks included in the group!
> Dvarw DL's - Bazinga!
> Siegfried Mesh - With 3mm Clapton. Not crazy about the 810 drip tip but that can be remedied!
> Zenith II - Surprisingly good SubOhm Tank with the 0.3 Z coil
> Arbiter - Probably my second favourite after the Dvarw.
> Geekvape Z - The tank that came with the L200 Mod - A bit rowdy for me but the flavour is good and sometimes you want to cloud up the room!
> View attachment 233709


They're all so shiny and chrome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JordanEpic

Rob Fisher said:


> Jacuzzi time with the Coolfire Z80 and Zenith II on top!
> View attachment 233756
> View attachment 233757


I haven't been in mine all winter, 'tis too cold

Reactions: Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Fav part of my day … cooking … vegan burritos for dinner

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## ARYANTO

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 233828


Like that Dani mini - stunning piece of craftsmanship !

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Like that Dani mini - stunning piece of craftsmanship !


Even me.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> Even me.


Yes bro , now you gonna ask me , ''and where is yours '' ? Tucked so far away in the closet that not even the best Crook in JHB can find it . That is my trophy , the rest is just adornments

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## JordanEpic

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 233830


Yours is pretty too

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> OK drip tip collection rummaged through... 810/510 adapter with Siam tip for the Siegfried and a decent acrylic 810 for the Geekvape Z SubOhm tank!
> View attachment 233711


I like the droid combo.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Pod day!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Three outstanding atties!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## CJB85

Rob Fisher said:


> Three outstanding atties!
> View attachment 233895


The mods aren’t half-bad either!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## CJB85

Still on the only thing I managed to vape since I got ill... cool, but completely void of any discernible flavour

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

65 years old and I still love to lick the bowl! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Funny 4


----------



## CJB85

Rob Fisher said:


> 65 years old and I still love to lick the bowl! Bazinga!
> View attachment 233950


Unadulterated joy on your face!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## DavyH

Rob Fisher said:


> 65 years old and I still love to lick the bowl! Bazinga!
> View attachment 233950



The simple pleasures are so often the best ones! I’m kind of envious!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Ryan69

Rocking my uwell evdilo with the profile rdta today

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Breeze



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## JordanEpic

Breeze said:


> View attachment 233967


You could rob a jewelry store with that thing #everytimeigotonaranda's

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dual Innokin Coolfire Z80's with Zenith II's! Red Pill and Ultra from @Oupa at Vapour Mountain!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Breeze

JordanEpic said:


> You could rob a jewelry store with that thing #everytimeigotonaranda's


Sure looks like a weapon ey  I prefer using it when I'm at home, to avoid attracting attention.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Iceman@11



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Winter_Vaper

Heaven beside you..

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Munro31

Boxx MTL action

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## JordanEpic

Can't wait for the new edition to my black and gold collection... coming soon

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## CJB85

JordanEpic said:


> Can't wait for the new edition to my black and gold collection... coming soon
> View attachment 233992


Is that a mech mod?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Kipo stil keeping up...

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Munro31

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Kipo stil keeping up...
> 
> View attachment 233993


That is a awesome pod,I use it for fishing and when my wife drags me shopping, very impressed with it

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Munro31 said:


> That is a awesome pod,I use it for fishing and when my wife drags me shopping, very impressed with it



Still love my Miso too, but this one has been my go-to travel buddy daily now... still on the first pod and it keeps up with the 75/25 juice I use in it as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Munro31

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Still love my Miso too, but this one has been my go-to travel buddy daily now... still on the first pod and it keeps up with the 75/25 juice I use in it as well.


And the auto draw is on point! Never thought I would enjoy a pod so much

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Munro31 said:


> And the auto draw is on point! Never thought I would enjoy a pod so much



Pods are the future

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

Rooftop pitstop

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## DavyH

Liking the NC version 3.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance

DavyH said:


> Liking the NC version 3.


Funny thing... The audit went well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

Rob Fisher said:


> Jacuzzi time with the Coolfire Z80 and Zenith II on top!
> View attachment 233756
> View attachment 233757


Christ! That looks tiny in your hand!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Timwis

Just when i didn't think airflow could get any smoother! Idiot proof build and wick! Top flavour!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## JordanEpic

CJB85 said:


> Is that a mech mod?


No, but it has got a mech mode.. but I've never had the right coils to run it in that configuration..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JordanEpic

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Kipo stil keeping up...
> 
> View attachment 233993


Still waiting for mine

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## JordanEpic

Timwis said:


> Just when i didn't think airflow could get any smoother! Idiot proof build and wick! Top flavour!
> 
> View attachment 234128


You mentioned this mod had a setting for 60Hz? And I see a waveform on the display, I've never heard of a mod being able to do this because they function on DC voltage, what's thay about?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JordanEpic

Uncle Rob gave me fomo, green monster is in the tub with some Turk Ice Cream.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

JordanEpic said:


> View attachment 234196
> Uncle Rob gave me fomo, green monster is in the tub with some Turk Ice Cream.



 That Green Monster and the Tub still gives me nightmares... for the love of tea and muffins, DON'T DUNK IT!

Reactions: Funny 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## JordanEpic

.


DarthBranMuffin said:


> That Green Monster and the Tub still gives me nightmares... for the love of tea and muffins, DON'T DUNK IT!


I can't help it, it just feels right.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> Rooftop pitstop
> View attachment 233996
> 
> View attachment 233997


is daai die nuwe Noisy Grasshopper wat die Cricket gaan vervang ?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

ARYANTO said:


> is daai die nuwe Noisy Grasshopper wat die Cricket gaan vervang ?



It's the eco friendly NCV3 PodKit, single use.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## AKS

DarthBranMuffin said:


> It's the eco friendly NCV3 PodKit, single use.


ArthroPodTM

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Angelskeeper



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Timwis

JordanEpic said:


> You mentioned this mod had a setting for 60Hz? And I see a waveform on the display, I've never heard of a mod being able to do this because they function on DC voltage, what's thay about?



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/innokin-fourth-generation-tech-full-size-mod-released-next-week.t72743/

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/innokin-sensis-next-gen-40w-pod-mod-review.t72792/

This covers it mate!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## fbb1964

Timwis said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/innokin-fourth-generation-tech-full-size-mod-released-next-week.t72743/
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/innokin-sensis-next-gen-40w-pod-mod-review.t72792/
> 
> This covers it mate!


If I may add to this. The Innokin Coolfire Z80 mod uses the same 4th generation vape technology as the Innokin Sensis mod. This video of PBUSARDO explains it quite well in laments terms. It's a bit long but worth the watch to understand what the new 4th generation vape technology is really about. It certainly helped me to get my head around it. Just for the record with the Coolfire Z80 mod Innokin has removed the Coil+ function mode but the Refresh and F0 mode still exist.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Zenith II on the Paramor!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Winter_Vaper



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

The Pod day turned into a Pod week. These PnP coils are really good!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## JordanEpic

AC vapes.. who knew.. 

Anyways, back to regular DC Resistance transformer mods

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## CJB85

JordanEpic said:


> AC vapes.. who knew..
> 
> Anyways, back to regular DC Resistance transformer mods
> View attachment 234249


That Zeus looks good on there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JordanEpic

CJB85 said:


> That Zeus looks good on there!


I've never put another tank on this mod because it's so matchy matchy, married for life

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm really enjoying the Arbiter Solo.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

After my 7km walk today it's time to jump in the Jacuzzi and chillapanzi!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

The OG Arbiter is a dual coil beast so it's going to drive the Blimey Machine!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Murdex Halo-S on the Hellfire Phantom in single coil mode.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## THE REAPER

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Murdex Halo-S on the Hellfire Phantom in single coil mode.
> 
> View attachment 234304


She is a beauty nice matchy match.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Murdex Halo-S on the Hellfire Phantom in single coil mode.
> 
> View attachment 234304


Show us the deck! 
Deck pics are acceptable here!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Dr Voopenstein



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## CJB85

Dr Voopenstein said:


> View attachment 234306


Kennedy on a Bonza?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dr Voopenstein

CJB85 said:


> Kennedy on a Bonza?


Yea well spotted, clone Kennedy tho. Had to macgyver the 510 pin...

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Dr Voopenstein said:


> Yea well spotted, clone Kennedy tho. Had to macgyver the 510 pin...


If it works, it works!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## CJB85

Dr Voopenstein said:


> Yea well spotted, clone Kennedy tho. Had to macgyver the 510 pin...


Awesome looking setup, clone or not!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Winter_Vaper

My driving buddy..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

CJB85 said:


> Show us the deck!
> Deck pics are acceptable here!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## CJB85

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 234344


How well does the whole A/B/Both function work? I think it is a pretty cool concept, but not sold on how effective it will be?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

CJB85 said:


> How well does the whole A/B/Both function work? I think it is a pretty cool concept, but not sold on how effective it will be?



Actually quite nifty. Got 2x 1.0ohm coils in. A = 1 coil at 1ohm on MTL airflow. B = both coils at 0.5ohm on DL airflow. So once you adjust you just up/down your power based on what ohms you running, dial in the airflow on the right setting accordingly and off you go, either MTL or RDL.

Still need to tinker a bit with coil placement, but the draw is smooth, the flavor is not half bad, and this will be one of those RTA's that will stay on my desk for quite some time. Tested another one out a week ago, and on both so far zero leaking as well. Bit tricky to build (too high up and you short out on the bell cap, too low and the coils touch each other).

The Halo-T rendition had the A/A+B/B option where you can either use it with just Coil A, Both Coils or just coil B.

And the bonus is that it looks super sexy and is pretty decent quality. (it will be made super shiny some time soon too... )

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Weekend vibes

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## CJB85

Grand Guru said:


> Weekend vibes
> View attachment 234373


I’m stealing that one day, not sure how yet, but I will get my chance… when’s the next Vapecon?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Grand Guru said:


> Weekend vibes
> View attachment 234373



Love my Foxy One

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Viper_SA said:


> Love my Foxy One


The Glaz mini isn’t bad either it’s a true MTL tank and looker!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs needed a color-test subject for nail art... I called "It!" for the sake of science...

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 8


----------



## THE REAPER

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs needed a color-test subject for nail art... I called "It!" for the sake of science...
> 
> View attachment 234418


You go girl nothing wrong with a bit of color everyone has a inner diva lol.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs needed a color-test subject for nail art... I called "It!" for the sake of science...
> 
> View attachment 234418


Suits you dude

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blackrose T5 with the Taifun GT III 2021 edition on top and next to a cup of Fennel Tea!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## JordanEpic

Grand Guru said:


> Weekend vibes
> View attachment 234373


They should change your title to "Wun Tru Matchy Matchy King"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## JordanEpic



Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## M.Adhir

Finally started using it 
Not all too bad 
Panama is awesome in the Ether RBA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Winter_Vaper

Confused....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Paul33

I need a black druga for the gen.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## GSM500

MTL Magic


Need to find the right mod for this tank

Reactions: Winner 9 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Munro31

Winter_Vaper said:


> View attachment 234464
> 
> Confused....


Just suck on the green one

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Busy with a major pitstop. OG Bonza RDA on top op the DJV Mecha. Dripping some Bok Melk, delish!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## vicTor

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Busy with a major pitstop. OG Bonza RDA on top op the DJV Mecha. Dripping some Bok Melk, delish!
> View attachment 234499



I'm also hitting the pit a bit later, gonna be a duzzi !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Aaaand in the other corner, weighing in at almost half the weight, Single coil Haku Riviera on the SMPL, with some yummy Apple Crumble Milkshake from Five Points E-liquid!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## JordanEpic

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Aaaand in the other corner, weighing in at almost half the weight, Single coil Haku Riviera on the SMPL, with some yummy Apple Crumble Milkshake from Five Points E-liquid!
> View attachment 234506


It's been a while since I had an apple crumble juice.. I think that will go on next months order..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Drop Solo with a Nano Alien, some Royal wick and a yummy 1mg Nic Baklawa juice. I'm in Heaven!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> Weekend vibes
> View attachment 234373


About to go shopping with the same set-up but with Glaz Mini in short mode!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Timwis said:


> About to go shopping with the same set-up but with Glaz Mini in short mode!


I don't really feel any loss in flavour with the extension kit but the difference in capacity is definitely there!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> I don't really feel any loss in flavour with the extension kit but the difference in capacity is definitely there!


I just prefer the stumpy look!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

...the second mouse, gets the cheese

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Murdex on Valyrian, single coil build and MTL battery life for days!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DavyH

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Murdex on Valyrian, single coil build and MTL battery life for days!
> 
> View attachment 234551



I don’t know why there are so few caged tanks around. Sensible protective measure.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

DavyH said:


> I don’t know why there are so few caged tanks around. Sensible protective measure.



Got a few: Murdex, Tauren MTL, Shado Omni. But it is a brilliant idea, beats having those rubber rings around. Bonus is that it is more SS to polish as well!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mzr

Ohmboy Rage and Axial on top need to refill soon

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA

Swag II, Pioneer with Tauren MTL tip. Nice little bit of kit for stealth vaping and driving. The Swag II isn't quite as cold as metal mods when you head out to work before 6am

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## CJB85

Viper_SA said:


> Swag II, Pioneer with Tauren MTL tip. Nice little bit of kit for stealth vaping and driving. The Swag II isn't quite as cold as metal mods when you head out to work before 6am
> 
> View attachment 234596


Love my Swag 2 for MTL, like a more modern Pico.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Original Pico with another Pioneer. Again with a Tauren MTL tip and the extension kit. Might look silly, but this capacity lasts me from Sasolburg to Pretoria and back, with vaping while out and about there, and I chain vape while driving, so it's a nice little setup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Viper_SA

Pico 21700 with the Expromizer V4. One of my daily drivers when I don't have time for a decently timed "smoke break" and I need that quick 12mg fix. Unfortunately the Tauren tips I got for the Expromizer has horrible overhang

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## CJB85

Viper_SA said:


> Pico 21700 with the Expromizer V4. One of my daily drivers when I don't have time for a decently timed "smoke break" and I need that quick 12mg fix. Unfortunately the Tauren tips I got for the Expromizer has horrible overhang
> 
> View attachment 234598


That little Tauren tip has the same issue on the Ether as well… the base ring on that drip tip is wide AF!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

CJB85 said:


> That little Tauren tip has the same issue on the Ether as well… the base ring on that drip tip is wide AF!



Especially this one with the stainless steel bottom

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

And last but not least, the Foxy One with another Expromizer V4 on top. Now all I need are some more MTL flavors, as I only have two and run the same one in 3 different RTA's. Must add that it a great juice provided by @ivc_mixer . His Cafe Latte is amaze balls

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Munro31

Boxx with some salts in, love this mod!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA

Munro31 said:


> Boxx with some salts in, love this mod!
> View attachment 234603



Sexy looking setup. Wish I could vape salts, but two hits and I feel like I've overdosed. Even on 25mg.
What does it look like with the slide door closed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31

Viper_SA said:


> Sexy looking setup. Wish I could vape salts, but two hits and I feel like I've overdosed. Even on 25mg.
> What does it look like with the slide door closed?


I have 2 setups, my QP MR on my Aegis X and the Boxx with Qbix RBA for MTL, salts I just take a pull now and then, a 30ml bottle lasts me 2 months

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA

Munro31 said:


> I have 2 setups, my QP MR on my Aegis X and the Boxx with Qbix RBA for MTL, salts I just take a pull now and then, a 30ml bottle lasts me 2 months
> View attachment 234604



Now that look kicks the Abyss' ass!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

A nice walk and Jacuzzi... now for a nice healthy lunch! And the Dani 21700 Arbiter Solo combo in the hand!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Silver

Brunhilde MTL RTA vaping a tobacco blend in MTL style 

New tank for me. Am liking it a lot

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Paul33

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 234619


What rda is that bud?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Sunday vibes!



It's been a rare DL weekend for me

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## ARYANTO

Paul33 said:


> What rda is that bud?


The Asgard mini in copper [beauty ring in top left of pic]

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Sunday vibes!
> View attachment 234621
> 
> 
> It's been a rare DL weekend for me



I got your back bro!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Winter_Vaper



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

ARYANTO said:


> The Asgard mini in copper [beauty ring in top left of pic]


Thank you sir

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

ARYANTO said:


> The Asgard mini in copper [beauty ring in top left of pic]


Just had a looksy on google and that airflow looks smoooooooth

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

Intake MTL with some Mango enrich flavour to start the week!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## CJB85

Never thought I would ever post a picture of a Greek god mounting a Norse god on a public forum… but never say never

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 6


----------



## CJB85

First go-around with the new Goon… took me way longer to build than it should have. Isn’t funny how just when you think you build up some experience in vaping, something comes along and humbles you.
Maybe that’s why so many of us like to to tinker on new/different stuff so often?

Airflow is way looser than what I usually like, but I guess it is necessary on a 0.11 build (and it whistles when you close some of the airflow off).

Dense clouds that freeze my throat, I kinda like it!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

Some pineapple juice and it's already putting test

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## CJB85

Grand Guru said:


> Some pineapple juice and it's already putting test
> View attachment 234660


Keen to see what you think of the Neeko!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

CJB85 said:


> Keen to see what you think of the Neeko!


Tonight! Can’t wait to get home

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## CJB85

Ice, Ice Baby!
Three very icy setups for a Covid palate… but for the first time in two weeks I can kind of start to make out different flavour notes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Neeko RTA. Very clean looking setup!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## CJB85

Grand Guru said:


> Neeko RTA. Very clean looking setup!
> View attachment 234680
> View attachment 234681
> 
> View attachment 234682


Stunning!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## CJB85

Resistance said:


> View attachment 234697
> View attachment 234698


Stowwerig!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Resistance

Inderdaad. Ek het heeldag en verlede frydag stof geët.



From Friday past . I missed posting it.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Resistance said:


> View attachment 234697
> View attachment 234698


Dirty hands are a sign of clean money!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## CJB85

Channeling my inner @vicTor today…

Reactions: Winner 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## CJB85

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 234744


That must be the most affordable “high end looking” RTA ever. It certainly wouldn’t look out of place in uncle Rob’s collection.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## KZOR

All i can say for now is GET IT IF IT LANDS!!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 13


----------



## ARYANTO

OBS ,and boontjie sop on the stove

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## clydern

Feels good to be vaping again .






Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 234798
> OBS ,and boontjie sop on the stove



No way! I also had bean soup tonight!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Viper_SA said:


> No way! I also had bean soup tonight!


Nothing beats a decent boeresop and some homebaked bread / french loaf, and of course a fireplace. !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Viper_SA

Loving this setup!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance

clydern said:


> Feels good to be vaping again .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


Welcome back!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Can't put this thing down

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

@clydern - What's the specs of the PC in the background?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

This OXVA Arbiter is A-FRICKEN-MAZING!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

On the road with the Coolfire Z80 Arbiter Solo Combo!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## JordanEpic

clydern said:


> Feels good to be vaping again .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


How's that rig though dayummmm

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## UVESHAN

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## JordanEpic

Wtf these last few days have been crazzyyy 

I've seen.. things I never thought I would see

Reactions: Winner 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## Paul33

JordanEpic said:


> View attachment 234883
> 
> 
> Wtf these last few days have been crazzyyy
> 
> I've seen.. things I never thought I would see


It’s been an absolute nightmare

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern

JordanEpic said:


> How's that rig though dayummmm


Thank you sir 

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## JordanEpic

Gym companions.. still haven't been back to work, no taxis are running so taking advantage of it to take some very well deserved time off.
#lootedleave

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru

The Gear with some refreshing Pink Gin

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## CJB85

Grand Guru said:


> The Gear with some refreshing Pink Gin
> View attachment 234918


How is the gin?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

CJB85 said:


> How is the gin?


Plain awesome in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## CJB85

Grand Guru said:


> Plain awesome in my opinion.


Damn, I really should have kept a little for myself… or at least tasted them

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru

CJB85 said:


> Damn, I really should have kept a little for myself… or at least tasted them


It’s becoming a mission for me to get 0mg juice so I am really grateful for this PIF. I can share some if you wish!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## CJB85

Grand Guru said:


> It’s becoming a mission for me to get 0mg juice so I am really grateful for this PIF. I can share some if you wish!


Its okay, that’s a ton of effort. I have enough DIY stuff to vape, I was just very curious about the Gin and the Blueberry one. I can probably get some from the guy I gave everything to. I might look up a few gin DIY recipe, it seems an intriguing profile!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

JordanEpic said:


> View attachment 234917
> Gym companions.. still haven't been back to work, no taxis are running so taking advantage of it to take some very well deserved time off.
> #lootedleave


They hit our Hammarsdale yard. So far our other premises have been ok. Probably heading back Monday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## CJB85

vicTor said:


> View attachment 234941


Right up there with some of the coolest liquid artwork I have seen!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## baksteen8168

@YeOldeOke - I did a thing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## CJB85

baksteen8168 said:


> @YeOldeOke - I did a thing!


MTL for daaaaays.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168

CJB85 said:


> MTL for daaaaays.


@Silver ing for days too  Haven't done high nic (well 12mg is high nic for me...) in forever so the nic is hitting me like a freight train

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis

Was in my hand right now yesterday!





Unusual for me but some full on DL vaping even if still at quite modest wattage as i put the iStick power 2C through it’s paces with the Pandemic up top!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

baksteen8168 said:


> @Silver ing for days too  Haven't done high nic (well 12mg is high nic for me...) in forever so the nic is hitting me like a freight train



Go for it @baksteen8168

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Munro31

baksteen8168 said:


> @YeOldeOke - I did a thing!


How is the mod? Love the clean look of it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Munro31 said:


> How is the mod? Love the clean look of it!


Early days, but thus far I am impressed. Feels nice and sturdy. Build quality reminds me of a high end mod. She is on the heavy side, but that's to be expected running dual 21700's. Very comfortable to hold. Fires instantly. All in all a very nice mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Munro31

baksteen8168 said:


> Early days, but thus far I am impressed. Feels nice and sturdy. Build quality reminds me of a high end mod. She is on the heavy side, but that's to be expected running dual 21700's. Very comfortable to hold. Fires instantly. All in all a very nice mod.


Sounds awesome, you gave me FOMO, expect a call from my bank manager

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Timwis

Munro31 said:


> How is the mod? Love the clean look of it!


I smell a chance of a plug!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapefly-kriemhild-200w-kit.t67062/

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Timwis

A Geekvape device which isn't an Aegis!!!!!!! Up top the exceptional Bishop MTL RTA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## baksteen8168

Timwis said:


> A Geekvape device which isn't an Aegis!!!!!!! Up top the exceptional Bishop MTL RTA!
> 
> View attachment 234963


Geekvape makes other devices???

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis

baksteen8168 said:


> Geekvape makes other devices???


I can sort of remember a few centuries ago or so it seems there was a Geekvape before the Aegis and Zeus but it was that long ago i had begun to think the manufacturer was called Geekvape Aegis Zeus but alas they have actually come up with a new design and name, same menu system though but small steps!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Munro31

Timwis said:


> I smell a chance of a plug!
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapefly-kriemhild-200w-kit.t67062/


Great review, and FOMO is very bad now!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Timwis

Munro31 said:


> Great review, and FOMO is very bad now!


I missed it in the review but i am sure @baksteen8168 can confirm it also walks the dog and has a strong cup of coffee waiting when you wake up!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Timwis said:


> I missed it in the review but i am sure @baksteen8168 can confirm it also walks the dog and has a strong cup of coffee waiting when you wake up!


At this rate I'm scared that it will also "take care" of the missus...

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Timwis

baksteen8168 said:


> At this rate I'm scared that it will also "take care" of the missus...


Got you covered, lol!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Munro31

Timwis said:


> I missed it in the review but i am sure @baksteen8168 can confirm it also walks the dog and has a strong cup of coffee waiting when you wake up!


My kids will just have to understand why they hungry

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Timwis

Munro31 said:


> My kids will just have to understand why they hungry


Just doing your part to tackle obesity!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

I brought this lemon creams profile juice back from Tivoli the last time I went.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## JordanEpic

CJB featuring on my timeliness

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## AKS

Timwis said:


> I smell a chance of a plug!
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapefly-kriemhild-200w-kit.t67062/


That review got this mod stuck somewhere in my brain,and it has been lingering there ever since….

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

When I was a kid I used to use these seed pods as boats! I wonder if the Z80 Arbiter Solo would float?

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## JordanEpic

Rob Fisher said:


> When I was a kid I used to use these seed pods as boats! I wonder if the Z80 Arbiter Solo would float?
> View attachment 234979
> View attachment 234980


My guess is probably not

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Odin running the Blotto and Blimey

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Odin running the Blotto and Blimey
> View attachment 235021


That mod and tank combo has perfectly suited look. 'Soulmates'

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

JordanEpic said:


> View attachment 234970
> CJB featuring on my timeliness
> 
> View attachment 234971



Very envious of the gold-trimmed G Class !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> That mod and tank combo has perfectly suited look. 'Soulmates'


Thanks to @JurgensSt who sourced the mod for me

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JordanEpic

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Very envious of the gold-trimmed G Class !


Thanks homie 

It was a hard save but well worth it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JordanEpic

baksteen8168 said:


> At this rate I'm scared that it will also "take care" of the missus...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

JordanEpic said:


> Thanks homie
> 
> It was a hard save but well worth it



Nice! 

I would love one with a Gold Reload 26!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31

Kylin M AIO with some red pill one shot, delicious! Single clapton coil at .32 at 33 watts, very nice little flavour banger this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Munro31 said:


> Kylin M AIO with some red pill one shot, delicious! Single clapton coil at .32 at 33 watts, very nice little flavour banger this!
> View attachment 235023


I’m hearing a lot of positive feedback about this kit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Munro31

Grand Guru said:


> I’m hearing a lot of positive feedback about this kit


Get one! It's very, very good! Can do mesh or coils. The stock coils are useless and you cannot find them anywhere, but use it as a rebuildable.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Devon Strydom

Quick road trip
Thank you [mention]ace_d_house_cat [/mention] for the smooth transaction on Thursday. 
Must say ‘aromamizer where have you been my vaping life’

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## vicTor

...resurge

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Glass of Rijks Pinotage!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 235039


So safe to say you’ve taken a shining to the arbiter solo?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> So safe to say you’ve taken a shining to the arbiter solo?



Yip the first reasonably priced RTA that does it for me!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Squonk squonk, puff puff!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## CJB85

ARYANTO said:


> Thanks to @JurgensSt who sourced the mod for me


Any chance you have a black Blotto that you would like to swap for a gunmetal one? I have a matte black Odin, but a gunmetal Blotto

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85

vicTor said:


> ...resurge
> 
> View attachment 235025


Now that Molicel just needs a black wrap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 235039


Do I sense a rivalry

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

We had a small family mèjican fièsta





The food was great and the family, Awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## vicTor

CJB85 said:


> Now that Molicel just needs a black wrap.



war paint

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Dug this old lady out , one of my 1st mods in 2018 as the journey began...heavy and trustworthy , never let me down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO

''that time''

of the weekend..
Strawberry G&T

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## M.Adhir

Forgot how good the Intake MTL is

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## M.Adhir

And a 24 month steeped Game Changer. 
Just right for a cold night 

New carbon insets to replace the wooden ones, and a new carbon battery door on old faithful Therion. 4 years of daily use and still kicking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Winter_Vaper



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Monday morning MTL delight!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## baksteen8168

Very impressed with the Tauren Solo.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Stranger

Kinda matchy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Stranger said:


> Kinda matchy


Great mod and an absolute winner RTA so matchiness comes second here… an ultem drip tip and you’re king!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Tauren BF RDTA on the Grus... been my neighborhood watch companion for a week...

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V4 with EVL Wraith RTA

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## CashKat88

My go-to devices, found my bliss, Expro setup for Salt Nic and Ether setup for 12MG MTL.

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## baksteen8168

It's a Recurve kinda day today

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS

baksteen8168 said:


> It's a Recurve kinda day today


Looks great. Makes me miss my Inbox/Citadel combo.Stolen in its prime.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

AKS said:


> Looks great. Makes me miss my Inbox/Citadel combo.Stolen in its prime.



May the perpetrator's nutsack be infested with 1000000000000000 fleas. 

Purgatory still sells the VTInbox btw

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Victor Gonzales with Dvarw DL and testing out some Strawberry Pine Custard

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Cabeo sitting on the Visionary Mods Penguin!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Blowing some blueberry cheesecake thick cloud

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA

Grand Guru said:


> Blowing some blueberry cheesecake thick cloud
> View attachment 235237



Is that a Recurve? Thought I was the only one who still used one

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Viper_SA said:


> Is that a Recurve? Thought I was the only one who still used one


I have 2 and each one is sitting on a Pulse. Love them!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Grand Guru said:


> I have 2 and each one is sitting on a Pulse. Love them!



Mine is also on a pulse, but the original mech version, and I do all my juice tasting on another one. Very easy to coil and wick. And it still looks sexy as well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Wild Wednesday with the Omni on the NCV2...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Winter_Vaper

Cheers

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum's and Dvarw's ready to finally go to a restaurant for dinner tonight!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO

The boys at work today - Coolfire is nice ,will see how it performs with a Dvarw on top...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## KZOR

Just finished the paint job on my second KZOR figure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## Winter_Vaper

Rainy day check...

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Nice little runaround mod -not like one of my other ''monsters'' that can be used as a self defense weapon

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## Rob Fisher

Finally out and about. Had a Stella beer in the glass and a zero alcohol beer bottle as a smokescreen!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> Nice little runaround mod -not like one of my other ''monsters'' that can be used as a self defense weapon
> View attachment 235345


Snap!

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru

The Siren 4 MTL RTA paired with the matcging Aspire Glint and some Coffee Spiced by All Day Vapes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## AKS

Grand Guru said:


> The Siren 4 MTL RTA paired with the matcging Aspire Glint and some Coffee Spiced by All Day Vapes.
> View attachment 235376


Your matching game is unmatched.
Looks the business.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Eventually figured out what I was doing wrong with the Tauren MTL RTA... I used the wrong juice! This is perfect for this RTA!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Munro31

Timwis said:


> View attachment 235413


I really want that SBS! It's gorgeous!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

Munro31 said:


> I really want that SBS! It's gorgeous!


It is but Silver is the pic for me as most atomizers i would want to use on it i have in Silver!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Munro31

Timwis said:


> It is but Silver is the pic for me as most atomizers i would want to use on it i have in Silver!


I'm so in love with it, I'll take it in pink if I must!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis

Munro31 said:


> I'm so in love with it, I'll take it in pink if I must!


For me an at home device, it's very heavy! Much heavier than most of my dual battery devices!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Munro31

Timwis said:


> For me an at home device, it's very heavy! Much heavier than most of my dual battery devices!


I'm blinded by love! Extra meat is always welcome

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V7 with Dvarw DL on walkies!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Full metal sexiness...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Jengz

An absolute banger of a juice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO

Coolfire for a cold day

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Viper_SA

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 235427
> 
> Coolfire for a cold day



Starting to develop some fomo over this mod and the Zenith combo...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Viper_SA

A bit heavy to carry around, not that I would, too worried it might scratch or something. It's just about the only HE type mod I own apart from my Molly V2. Was afraid it might not be ergonomical, as I have tried the Paramour and didn't like the feel of it, but this is by far my favorite mod right now. So Comfy to fire with my middle finger holding it like in the photo. If I had the moola I would own a shyte load of these!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## clydern

Got the drag x plus. What a wonderful flavourful vape. Now just to find a silver blotto






Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Angelskeeper

Arbiter and Dead Rabbit V2 both arrived today!
After being off RTAs for a bit, I must say I'm enjoying the Arbiter!!!

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## ARYANTO

Viper_SA said:


> Starting to develop some fomo over this mod and the Zenith combo...


@Viper_SA - Get one it's really a flavor banger and the battery life is phenomenal .Swapped battery twice since I started using it on Wednesday and had it in my hand basically the whole day today !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Match made in heaven...

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## CashKat88

Grand Guru said:


> The Siren 4 MTL RTA paired with the matcging Aspire Glint and some Coffee Spiced by All Day Vapes.
> View attachment 235376


How is this new siren? Is it any good?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Dual Weilding...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## clydern

I'm really impressed with the flavour on this tank..mind blown





Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Timwis

Munro31 said:


> I'm so in love with it, I'll take it in pink if I must!


You get rhinestones with that one that you can glue on to the wings and get in touch with your feminine side!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paul33

It was in my hand. Then it dropped. And now I’m sad.

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 4


----------



## Munro31

Paul33 said:


> It was in my hand. Then it dropped. And now I’m sad.
> 
> View attachment 235522


That sucks!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Paul33

Munro31 said:


> That sucks!!!


It really does. I have the bubble glass but I’m not a fan but at least I can use it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Munro31

Paul33 said:


> It really does. I have the bubble glass but I’m not a fan but at least I can use it.


Bring out the bubble!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33

Munro31 said:


> Bring out the bubble!


It’s out! Had bad luck with bubbles in the past so let’s see. 

might have to go squonk/rda if I break this glass as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Munro31

Paul33 said:


> It’s out! Had bad luck with bubbles in the past so let’s see.
> 
> might have to go squonk/rda if I break this glass as well.


Since I hit mid 30s I look like I'm wearing a bubble!

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Neeko RTA paired with the Kroma-R with some enchanted berries juice. Very crisp flavour!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> It was in my hand. Then it dropped. And now I’m sad.
> 
> View attachment 235522



'the hell did you do dude?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## AKS



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> 'the hell did you do dude?


Freezing weather and arthritis don’t make it easy to hold things. It literally just fell out of my fingers. A least it comes with the bubble glass!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Paul33 said:


> It was in my hand. Then it dropped. And now I’m sad.
> 
> View attachment 235522


Wow dude, tell me about it.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance

In my hand but not mine. 
Trying to help the neighbour convert. I piffed the tank and gave a bit of advice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## JordanEpic

Restocked with Slick strawberry milkshake which means this bad boy is back in action..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## JordanEpic

Paul33 said:


> Freezing weather and arthritis don’t make it easy to hold things. It literally just fell out of my fingers. A least it comes with the bubble glass!


Eyy that's the worst hey sorry

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Carwash time...

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

New walking record today! 11km's! Stratum V4 Dvarw Combo went with!

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## ARYANTO

Not so much in my hand as on the stand...Blotto maintenance day
and yes there are 12 plus 1 out on loan .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## DavyH

ARYANTO said:


> Not so much in my hand as on the stand...Blotto maintenance day
> and yes there are 12 plus 1 out on loan .
> View attachment 235578


You really should try the Blotto, I only hear good things about it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

JKM on top of the Cylon with some yummy Caramel Tofee.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Resistance

JordanEpic said:


> Restocked with Slick strawberry milkshake which means this bad boy is back in action..
> View attachment 235551


I like rainbow as much as you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

DavyH said:


> You really should try the Blotto, I only hear good things about it.


He should look out @clydern is looking to snatch the ones he didn't get yet

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## ARYANTO

GRUS 3 -none of my blue drip-tips match this configuration of blues on the ''Marine ''version. Sorry I tried

Reactions: Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Looking good bro


ARYANTO said:


> Not so much in my hand as on the stand...Blotto maintenance day
> and yes there are 12 plus 1 out on loan .
> View attachment 235578

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> GRUS 3 -none of my blue drip-tips match this configuration of blues on the ''Marine ''version. Sorry I tried
> View attachment 235605


It's blue enough. Looks good.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## clydern

ARYANTO said:


> Not so much in my hand as on the stand...Blotto maintenance day
> and yes there are 12 plus 1 out on loan .
> View attachment 235578


All I ask is to buy one Silver one </3

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

clydern said:


> All I ask is to buy one Silver one </3
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk



Yes it's good to ask permission first. @ARYANTO got Universal dibs

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Playing "Vaping Musical Chairs" today:
Some Delicious Mango Cardinal in the Ether 


Some Arabian Nights delight in the Siren


A very well made Tobacco from One Cloud, with some Honey notes


I didn't like the new Tobacco pod from Vuse, so when it was empty, I refilled it with the OG Tobacco #1! Bliss....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Paul33

500g burger with double bacon for breakfast

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Munro31

Paul33 said:


> 500g burger with double bacon for breakfast
> 
> View attachment 235648


Mtl I suppose?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MRHarris1

Munro31 said:


> Mtl I suppose?


More MTS (mouth to stomach)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Tauren MTL doing its rounds, with the OG Tauren RDTA ready in the back lines for today...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO

Cold day at work - pity I forgot to take a spare 21700 or the 18650 adaptor ...but as it befits an ''old'' vaper, the Z80 went along as back-up

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## JordanEpic

ARYANTO said:


> Not so much in my hand as on the stand...Blotto maintenance day
> and yes there are 12 plus 1 out on loan .
> View attachment 235578


If it was any other tank, I'd be like, I want that rainbow one, but because it's a blotto, I'll pass.
Nice collection though

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## clydern

Finally got a blotto mini. Because they are so hard to find I ended up not going with a matchy matchy colour. I'm happy . Will watch some videos on coil positioning to dial it in perfect






Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Arbiter on Grus with Blimey...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Resistance

clydern said:


> Finally got a blotto mini. Because they are so hard to find I ended up not going with a matchy matchy colour. I'm happy . Will watch some videos on coil positioning to dial it in perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


Dude just ask @ARYANTO for tips. He's cool like that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

JordanEpic said:


> If it was any other tank, I'd be like, I want that rainbow one, but because it's a blotto, I'll pass.
> Nice collection though


Yes Mr Zeus -

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## JordanEpic

clydern said:


> Finally got a blotto mini. Because they are so hard to find I ended up not going with a matchy matchy colour. I'm happy . Will watch some videos on coil positioning to dial it in perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


That's because @ARYANTO has them all.
It's the trickiest tank I've ever used.. never got it right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JordanEpic

ARYANTO said:


> GRUS 3 -none of my blue drip-tips match this configuration of blues on the ''Marine ''version. Sorry I tried
> View attachment 235605


Perhaps this one, my friend

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

JordanEpic said:


> That's because @ARYANTO has them all.
> It's the trickiest tank I've ever used.. never got it right.


After the wedding - come and visit me - got a Zeus or two that you might like ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## JordanEpic

ARYANTO said:


> After the wedding - come and visit me - got a Zeus or two that you might like ...


Haha I won't say no

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

JordanEpic said:


> Perhaps this one, my friend


Jordan , I really got blown on this Grus - It's impossible to match - the abalone Centaurus's blue is different to the blue of the Hex ,clear looks shxt ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 235677
> 
> Cold day at work - pity I forgot to take a spare 21700 or the 18650 adaptor ...but as it befits an ''old'' vaper, the Z80 went along as back-up


From that angle it matches perfectly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JordanEpic

ARYANTO said:


> Jordan , I really got blown on this Grus - It's impossible to match - the abalone Centaurus's blue is different to the blue of the Hex ,clear looks shxt ?


I'm sorry you're going to have to add further reference to this post for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DJ Maddog

Going for 10 000

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## CJB85



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## vicTor

CJB85 said:


> View attachment 235733



I might fight you for that Redwood !

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CJB85

vicTor said:


> I might fight you for that Redwood !


It’s not the original… was made with @GSM500 ’s recipe, but using Holy Grail V2. Its still good and I think I have some concentrates left… can I make you some?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## clydern

I think the culprit for just average Flavour could be the cotton I'm using. Has anybody used the cotton by one cloud industries ? If yes did you also experience muted flavour





Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## JordanEpic

clydern said:


> I think the culprit for just average Flavour could be the cotton I'm using. Has anybody used the cotton by one cloud industries ? If yes did you also experience muted flavour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


Bro don't shoot me but try 100% organic cotton roll from PNP, it will literally shock you to the core. I bought some cotton bacon prime last time I was at the vape shop and to be completely honest I find the pnp cotton to wick and produce flavour better.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## JordanEpic



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

Putting the Coolfire Z80 to the test with the JKM

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Viper_SA

JordanEpic said:


> Bro don't shoot me but try 100% organic cotton roll from PNP, it will literally shock you to the core. I bought some cotton bacon prime last time I was at the vape shop and to be completely honest I find the pnp cotton to wick and produce flavour better.



Could you post a pic of the packaging perhaps please?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

JordanEpic said:


> Bro don't shoot me but try 100% organic cotton roll from PNP, it will literally shock you to the core. I bought some cotton bacon prime last time I was at the vape shop and to be completely honest I find the pnp cotton to wick and produce flavour better.



Dude, if you are in need of cotton, I know a guy...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JordanEpic

Viper_SA said:


> Could you post a pic of the packaging perhaps please?



Sometimes you get the faintest hint of cotton I'm the first 1 or 2 tanks but this can be alleviated by pre burning in your cotton, if you so encounter it, which you probably won't.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JordanEpic

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Dude, if you are in need of cotton, I know a guy...


Haha yeah it's not about availability but more performance and practicality. I rewicked my reload 24 with cotton bacon prime, I've never had cotton fit so perfectly in the juice holes on the first go, but the absorption rate is just disappointing.. have to suck on this thing so hard it hurts sometimes, it's literally effort.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern

JordanEpic said:


> Bro don't shoot me but try 100% organic cotton roll from PNP, it will literally shock you to the core. I bought some cotton bacon prime last time I was at the vape shop and to be completely honest I find the pnp cotton to wick and produce flavour better.


ima need some more info on this lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## clydern

JordanEpic said:


> Sometimes you get the faintest hint of cotton I'm the first 1 or 2 tanks but this can be alleviated by pre burning in your cotton, if you so encounter it, which you probably won't.


is this safe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

JordanEpic said:


> Sometimes you get the faintest hint of cotton I'm the first 1 or 2 tanks but this can be alleviated by pre burning in your cotton, if you so encounter it, which you probably won't.



the Mrs already watches my TP usage, now you want me to delve into her cotton ?

hell no !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## CJB85

clydern said:


> is this safe?


Should be, as long as it’s unbleached.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## JordanEpic

clydern said:


> is this safe?


As far as I know it's the exact same thing, only difference is how it's woven

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BlackRose T5 with Dvarw DL

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## vicTor

Vagabond

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

MTL for the win!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## DougP

JordanEpic said:


> Sometimes you get the faintest hint of cotton I'm the first 1 or 2 tanks but this can be alleviated by pre burning in your cotton, if you so encounter it, which you probably won't.


Give these a try.
From Dischem they work great. 
Better than any other cotton balls I have tired.
Less then R40 for a packet of 100
Flavor right there off the bat and wicking top notch






Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## CJB85

DougP said:


> Give these a try.
> From Dischem they work great.
> Better than any other cotton balls I have tired.
> Less then R40 for a packet of 100
> Flavor right there off the bat and wicking top notch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


I might just go grab a bag of this, because you know, science and all…

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## CJB85

Testing, testing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Single Coil testing on the Tauren RDTA (on request by @vicTor ). 3.5mm Ni80 Flatwire, 0.61ohm at 30W. Cotton Bacon Prime, split up to fill all 4 wick ports. Rocking some Blimey.

Verdict: it works with a single coil, but the coil needs to be bigger and raised a bit more to peak, but it works just peachy. Draw is also loose and less restricted than with dual coils.

Reactions: Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Angelskeeper



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## CashKat88

Grand Guru said:


> MTL for the win!
> View attachment 235844


Perfectly matched as usual

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## clydern

Had the blotto on my girlfriend's mod for a few moments. I feel like the whole RTA has been transformed. Maybe a dual battery mod in the near future ?





Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DavyH

vicTor said:


> Vagabond
> 
> View attachment 235843



Great colour scheme. I love my camo mods, but I keep losing them.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

clydern said:


> Had the blotto on my girlfriend's mod for a few moments. I feel like the whole RTA has been transformed. Maybe a dual battery mod in the near future ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


The drag x and drag x plus are very underpowered over 40watts bud, that might be ur issue

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> MTL for the win!
> View attachment 235844



Without a doubt!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

It's cold this morning, time for some dessert....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> It's cold this morning, time for some dessert....
> View attachment 235907



That Drool is something special hey

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Tauren One on Grus for today

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Another affordable MTL winner RTA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## clydern

Jengz said:


> The drag x and drag x plus are very underpowered over 40watts bud, that might be ur issue


I am going to buy a gen x right now. I realised how under powered it is 

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JordanEpic



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## AKS

Just got ‘em, can’t wait to try ‘em!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Paul33

Happy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Murdex on Esquare

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## clydern

Had to get a dual battery mod to power my blotto. Very excited to vape. Waiting patiently for the batteries to charge






Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## clydern

What's a beauty





Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

One of my all time favourite setups to kick start the weekend!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## BUSDRIVER

Dwarv dl with my diy abuela peach tobacco

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## clydern

Grand Guru said:


> One of my all time favourite setups to kick start the weekend!
> View attachment 236003


What a absolute classic!

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Next in the Stratum Range! The Stratum Infinity V8D Individual Super Tusk!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## JordanEpic

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Murdex on Esquare
> 
> View attachment 235991


Pretty

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Home made pizza for Le familia

the “brisket” is smoked, battered cauliflower

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## incredible_hullk

incredible_hullk said:


> Home made pizza for Le familia
> 
> the “brisket” is smoked, battered cauliflower
> 
> View attachment 236048


End result…

Reactions: Winner 15


----------



## Grand Guru

incredible_hullk said:


> End result…
> 
> View attachment 236050


Nothing like a homemade pizza. Looks amazing!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Tauren Solo on Grus DNA

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor

#mechlyfe4eva

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## clydern

Gave up on the blotto mini for now..rebirth is always a reliable beast





Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## DavyH

vicTor said:


> #mechlyfe4eva
> 
> View attachment 236058



Just picked up a blue one. Retail - R100.00 (!!!)

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

DavyH said:


> Just picked up a blue one. Retail - R100.00 (!!!)



congratulations, great mod

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## vicTor

DavyH said:


> Just picked up a blue one. Retail - R100.00 (!!!)



what you gonna run on the 510 ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavyH

vicTor said:


> what you gonna run on the 510 ?



I didn’t give it much thought at the time. I’ve got a blue Drop Dead that really looks the business on it, so I’ll give that a bash first.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

DavyH said:


> I didn’t give it much thought at the time. I’ve got a blue Drop Dead that really looks the business on it, so I’ll give that a bash first.



nice, gooi a pic

would love to see

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DavyH

Here goes - it’s a deeper blue than I was expecting, really nice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor

DavyH said:


> Here goes - it’s a deeper blue than I was expecting, really nice!
> View attachment 236087



looking good

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## MRHarris1

DavyH said:


> Just picked up a blue one. Retail - R100.00 (!!!)


From where????

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## DavyH

MRHarris1 said:


> From where????
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk



Vape King in Craighall. There are still a couple left.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## MRHarris1

DavyH said:


> Vape King in Craighall. There are still a couple left.


Thank you so much. Now to figure how to buy from them without driving all the way there. 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mzr

MRHarris1 said:


> Thank you so much. Now to figure how to buy from them without driving all the way there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


I plan on contacting them to see if they will ship out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Day 5 with the JKM on the Coolfire Z80 and still going strong!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## YzeOne

QP Fatality- Heaven in one hand









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## clydern

YzeOne said:


> QP Fatality- Heaven in one hand
> View attachment 236113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks beautiful bud

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## CJB85

vicTor said:


> View attachment 236164


Does this mean the MK is hitting the classifieds?

Reactions: Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## vicTor

CJB85 said:


> Does this mean the MK is hitting the classifieds?



Monark for life

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Artemis on the Epetite with some Pink Gin

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Swopped over to MTL for a bit of live action for tonight... gonna be a late one for a school night...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ultem Droid with Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## clydern

Frankenstein rebirth RTA





Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Before night falls...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

Fresh vapemail. The matchy matchy version will follow

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V4 Submariner driving the new Hussar Gobby RTA! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## MK_AHMED

New daily

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## clydern

His and hers setup. Both with extinction cornflake caramel tart in. This juice is absolutely insane !!!!! By





Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## clydern

MRHarris1 said:


> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


How's the destiny rta bud ? 

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Glaz Mini on Dicodes No 6...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Glaz Mini on Dicodes No 6...
> 
> View attachment 236301


Great RTA! Don't be scared of throwing the extension section on top, the flavour will still be awesome!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> Great RTA! Don't be scared of throwing the extension section on top, the flavour will still be awesome!



Gonna do that on my next refil, easy extention adding on the fly. Loving it so far, first build and wick working peachy. Reminiscent of the OBS Engine MTL on draw and flavor (which is a good thing), but better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> Great RTA! Don't be scared of throwing the extension section on top, the flavour will still be awesome!



Thanks @Grand Guru ! Trimmed my cotton down a little bit more (as I use 75/25 in there, no need for a wad of cotton), stuck the extension on and voila! It's a BINGO WIN for sure! Perfect fit with the rest of the MTL gang (Expro V4, Tauren MTL, DOTMTL and Murdex), and it will look good on any of my mods. She will be upgraded to "polished" status over the weekend too!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## MRHarris1

clydern said:


> How's the destiny rta bud ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


No complaints with it. 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Some MTL Mango bounty on the Coolfire Z80

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## The_anderson_opinion

Smock Morph 2 with TFV18 RBA, 0.33 build.


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

The_anderson_opinion said:


> Smock Morph 2 with TFV18 RBA, 0.33 build.



Welcome to the Forum @The_anderson_opinion !!!

Post a photo of your setup too, so that we can see what you are vaping on today.

Also head on over here and tell us a bit more about yourself when you have a moment:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Blotto on Gen

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Mzr

A squonk for the win thank you again @MRHarris1 for getting it for me need to fill bottle again

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## CJB85

Burning through some Drip Hacks Black Slush in the Goon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## CJB85

Grand Guru said:


> Some MTL Mango bounty on the Coolfire Z80
> View attachment 236317


Vaping with Vic says he couldn’t tell the difference between the Berserker 2 and Siren 4… do you find them that similar as well?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

CJB85 said:


> Vaping with Vic says he couldn’t tell the difference between the Berserker 2 and Siren 4… do you find them that similar as well?


I think he was referring to the Bskr mini V2 in his video not this one… the Siren is more restrictive than this one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Great end to a BeDonderdag...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## clydern

Safe to say I got the wicking perfect .






Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

clydern said:


> Safe to say I got the wicking perfect .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


Judging by the size of the bubbles you must be refilling every 5th puff!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## clydern

110w . And unfortunately I hate the look of bubble glass. So I refill often yes 

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru

I'm very impressed with those coils!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Shout-out to: @KZOR for the Reload rda - ran it on the @JurgensSt Gen enough clouds and lekker taste !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## clydern

First RDA in 2 years. Went with the passage. So far so good





Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## YzeOne

Time for some Arbitration 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## AKS

Warm welcome to two new members of the tank family.Expro4 & Tauren Beest.
Also hello again to the Detonator,recently revived from the dead and given some tlc.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## YzeOne

Morning Glory…






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

YzeOne said:


> Morning Glory…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure you’re doing justice to those coils with just 100 Watts?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Absolut and oj - braai later.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## JordanEpic

Well gents, some of you may remember me waxing lyrical about the BVC #42 coils on more than one occasion, the reason for this is simple.. you cannot find better coils this side of the equator, hand made by the OCD mad scientist himself @charln from the finest rigorously tested Swedish metals, you have coils that if looked after can last you up to 8 months, yes gents, I shit you not, 8 months. I pulled out my old set of #42's today and installed a new set of BVC Hybrid Aliens, in the Voluna with a juice that I know like the back of my hand. (I have a dedicated mod and tank solely for this juice) Slick Strawberry Milkshake, as benchmark for testing the performance of these coils.. and I can tell you straight off the bat, it is 100 times better. The flavour almost killed me.

Reactions: Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## YzeOne

Grand Guru said:


> Sure you’re doing justice to those coils with just 100 Watts?



Baby steps. Baby steps. What wattage would you suggest ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

YzeOne said:


> Baby steps. Baby steps. What wattage would you suggest ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was just kidding...Not many people around here vape at that high of a wattage... you're happy and that's all what counts!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Grand Guru

The Druga RTA on the Cube with some Carmel Tofee juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 18


----------



## MRHarris1

Mzr said:


> A squonk for the win thank you again @MRHarris1 for getting it for me need to fill bottle again
> View attachment 236323


Only a pleasure bud. Enjoy. 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 236432


Super gorgeous  what battery does it use?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> Super gorgeous  what battery does it use?


18650, currently have a Molicel in her.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## CJB85

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 236432


Drool-worthy…

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## YzeOne

Grand Guru said:


> Was just kidding...Not many people around here vape at that high of a wattage... you're happy and that's all what counts!



Yep I’m busy researching all the details regarding vaping at lower wattages. My throat is suffering & I’m hating the associated throat & chest issues from high wattage vaping


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

YzeOne said:


> Yep I’m busy researching all the details regarding vaping at lower wattages. My throat is suffering & I’m hating the associated throat & chest issues from high wattage vaping
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used to vape at 100w plus a looooong time ago but now I hover around 20-30w. Look into single coil, flavour is awesome and power is at least half depending on your coil.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## YzeOne

Paul33 said:


> I used to vape at 100w plus a looooong time ago but now I hover around 20-30w. Look into single coil, flavour is awesome and power is at least half depending on your coil.



Thanks for your share. I have bought a Destiny as well as a QP Juggerknot MR. I just need to get the right coils now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

YzeOne said:


> Thanks for your share. I have bought a Destiny as well as a QP Juggerknot MR. I just need to get the right coils now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What coils do you have in your drop dead?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YzeOne

Paul33 said:


> What coils do you have in your

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

A single of those should be 0.38ohms ish which would be tasty tasty in your destiny at 30-35w. Should be perfect actually!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YzeOne

Paul33 said:


> A single of those should be 0.38ohms ish which would be tasty tasty in your destiny at 30-35w. Should be perfect actually!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

YzeOne said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And how’s it tasting?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YzeOne

Paul33 said:


> And how’s it tasting?



Wasn’t too bad, actually quite pleasant. But I’m gonna rewick. I think it will be better thereafter as it was last wicked 2 weeks ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

JordanEpic said:


> View attachment 236426
> 
> 
> Well gents, some of you may remember me waxing lyrical about the BVC #42 coils on more than one occasion, the reason for this is simple.. you cannot find better coils this side of the equator, hand made by the OCD mad scientist himself @charln from the finest rigorously tested Swedish metals, you have coils that if looked after can last you up to 8 months, yes gents, I shit you not, 8 months. I pulled out my old set of #42's today and installed a new set of BVC Hybrid Aliens, in the Voluna with a juice that I know like the back of my hand. (I have a dedicated mod and tank solely for this juice) Slick Strawberry Milkshake, as benchmark for testing the performance of these coils.. and I can tell you straight off the bat, it is 100 times better. The flavour almost killed me.


Are you married yet ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JordanEpic

ARYANTO said:


> Are you married yet ?


As much as it feels like I am, the date is set for the 18th of December. We had a date with the winning florist the other day, she was lovely.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

...requiem to the fallen ones

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Paul33

YzeOne said:


> Wasn’t too bad, actually quite pleasant. But I’m gonna rewick. I think it will be better thereafter as it was last wicked 2 weeks ago
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A new wick will make all the difference win the world. I rewick every day, every second at at the most.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

vicTor said:


> ...requiem to the fallen ones
> 
> View attachment 236451


Salute!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor

Resistance said:


> Salute!



our thoughts are with you my brother

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DavyH

MRHarris1 said:


> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


I see you did some business with my supplier! The Squeezers are all gone now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## MRHarris1

DavyH said:


> I see you did some business with my supplier! The Squeezers are all gone now.


Yip, thanks for the info once again. One happy camper now. 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

In my hand right now are our trophies! Plus the Dani 21700 DVarw Combo that did service on the water for the last 4 days!

Reactions: Winner 14


----------



## Grand Guru

Rob Fisher said:


> In my hand right now are our trophies! Plus the Dani 21700 DVarw Combo that did service on the water for the last 4 days!
> View attachment 236490
> View attachment 236491


Congrats skipper. It must have been very exciting!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Grand Guru said:


> Congrats skipper. It must have been very exciting!



It was an awesome comp! We had a disastrous start on day one and got a fat doughnut! Then came back hard on day two with a win and on day three a reasonable bag to finish the super final in 7th place!

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Silver

Congrats Rob, nice photos!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> It was an awesome comp! We had a disastrous start on day one and got a fat doughnut! Then came back hard on day two with a win and on day three a reasonable bag to finish the super final in 7th place!
> View attachment 236492


Congrats

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Late to the party and with a bit of planned TLC in the not so distant future... but happy as a pig in poop with the Reo Grand!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## clydern

Some chocolate milkshake .





Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## CJB85

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Late to the party and with a bit of planned TLC in the not so distant future... but happy as a pig in poop with the Reo Grand!!!
> 
> View attachment 236536


Now there is some epic level vape mail…

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Expro on Esquare

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Tuesday morning hand check

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## JordanEpic

So much yum

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## AKS

Lovely juice this. Very reminiscent of Taviro.

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Stranger

Jelly box Dvarw clone with steam tuners top fill tank

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## clydern

Some peanut butter custard





Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Jengz

clydern said:


> Some peanut butter custard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


Look I'm happy you are back and stuff but being an afshow with ur greenest of grass in the winter is just uncalled for.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## vicTor

clydern said:


> Some peanut butter custard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk



yeah man, what you feed your grass bra ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

Jengz said:


> Look I'm happy you are back and stuff but being an afshow with ur greenest of grass in the winter is just uncalled for.


 

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

vicTor said:


> yeah man, what you feed your grass bra ?


Nothing special sir. I guess I'm just lucky 

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

An RDA for Vaping / Topside SQ and a soon to be atty stand

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## SmokeyJoe

New toys. Love it

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru

Bskr V2 on the Coolfire with some Mango on ice

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Hussar Gobby on top of the Stratum Submariner went with on walkies today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO

Day at work

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

DotMTL on the Van Gogh (Hellfire Phantom)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

Nothing like a fresh round wire build for nice crisp flavour. Matchy matchy Pioneer and Veego 80.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## AKS

Expro4 on the Detonator,Tobacco Bastards no.2 inside. (Driptip borrowed from Pioneer)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## M.Adhir

Resistance said:


> View attachment 236732



Such a hard to find mod in SS
And they are such beauts in bypass mode

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Expro V4 on Dani Box Mini... awesome tiny mod!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru

The Precisio

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## JordanEpic

Sparkly New BVC #42 coils with some yummy Null Milktart Milkshake, nothing beats the crackle from these coils.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Such a hard to find mod in SS
> And they are such beauts in bypass mode


All thanks to @vicTor. He made it possible.
Im loving it for MTL. I have this combo running for a few weeks and still happy.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Angelskeeper



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

BP Mods today! Pioneer RTA on one mod and the Pioneer Insider in the BB!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 17


----------



## clydern

I'm curious as to how much ml. You guys vape in a month. So far I'm on 240ml and just bought another 240ml of juice now






Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Weekend vibes with the Drop Solo and some granadilla on ice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

O Atty v2 courtesy of @Viper_SA

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy

Paul33 said:


> O Atty v2 courtesy of @Viper_SA
> 
> View attachment 236863



Dibs @Paul33

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Paul33

Mujahid Padayachy said:


> Dibs @Paul33


The rda or the mod

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jengz

clydern said:


> I'm curious as to how much ml. You guys vape in a month. So far I'm on 240ml and just bought another 240ml of juice now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


About one hundred fifty thousand hundred two million and five thousand litres

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## clydern

Jengz said:


> About one hundred fifty thousand hundred two million and five thousand litres


Sounds about right

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy

Paul33 said:


> The rda or the mod


I’ll get my people to call your people to discuss the nitty gritty

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Viper_SA

Geekvape Nova, Templar RDA with dual BVC hybrid aliens on bypass mode at around 100W.... Been a long time since I've vaped this high

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA

Viper_SA said:


> Geekvape Nova, Templar RDA with dual BVC hybrid aliens on bypass mode at around 100W.... Been a long time since I've vaped this high
> 
> View attachment 236884



Just a note on this setup, it put me into a lekker silver with 5mg and I had to lie down for a bit 

@clydern didn't I trade this mod from you some years back?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## clydern

Viper_SA said:


> Just a note on this setup, it put me into a lekker silver with 5mg and I had to lie down for a bit
> 
> @clydern didn't I trade this mod from you some years back?


I was wondering if that's the mod. Yes it is. I think you gave me a MTL squonker setup. Was it a reo ? 

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

D/B running on Zoo Cookies

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Viper_SA

clydern said:


> I was wondering if that's the mod. Yes it is. I think you gave me a MTL squonker setup. Was it a reo ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk



Yup, we traded for a Reo. Love this mod. Looks the tits with that gunmetal Zeus. I just gave away the Dead Rabbit RTA that came with it. I think that was what it came with.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

Viper_SA said:


> Yup, we traded for a Reo. Love this mod. Looks the tits with that gunmetal Zeus. I just gave away the Dead Rabbit RTA that came with it. I think that was what it came with.


I've actually searched for another one a few years back. Never could find it . 

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Also got some MTL action on the side....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## clydern

Cant tell if I like this juice or not.






Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Still using the Pioneer Insider! This is a gem for the price!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## clydern

Car cleaning today. I realised I love this juice





Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Phantom with Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor

...squonklife4ever

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Glaz Mini on the Dani Mini...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Rob Fisher said:


> Hellfire Phantom with Dvarw DL!
> View attachment 237012
> View attachment 237013
> View attachment 237014



Beautiful setup there Uncle Rob!! There is just that special something about a Phantom that only comes from holding one in the hand and enjoying the pure beauty of it!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Some mtl goodness.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## CashKat88

THE REAPER said:


> Some mtl goodness.
> View attachment 237058



I really miss my armour pro, that was a great mod

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## THE REAPER

CashKat88 said:


> I really miss my armour pro, that was a great mod


It truly is a great mod love it. Never leave home without her you can see that in the puff counter lol. Never had any problems with her she is faithful to me.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V4 with the Pioneer RTA with the new tall top!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## YzeOne

New toys






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Stratum V4 with the Pioneer RTA with the new tall top!
> View attachment 237109


I think you need more drip tips

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> I think you need more drip tips



Big time! I'm short of dip tips!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru

I'm getting an outstanding flavour from the Precisio

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> I'm getting an outstanding flavour from the Precisio
> View attachment 237136


Been on my shopping list for a while but every time it gets to the top of the list something else has popped up i wanted first, no doubt will get it soon!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> I'm getting an outstanding flavour from the Precisio
> View attachment 237136


Real shame Lost Vape seemed to have knocked their Modefined range on the head, 3 exceptional mods for their price point and love the styling!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Timwis said:


> Real shame Lost Vape seemed to have knocked their Modefined range on the head, 3 exceptional mods for their price point and love the styling!


I wish I could find a Sirius… It’s such a looker mod!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> I wish I could find a Sirius… It’s such a looker mod!


Gorgeous!!!!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## baksteen8168

Thought MTL wasn't for me... Boy has this combo changed my view completely...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## JordanEpic

Timwis said:


> Gorgeous!!!!
> 
> View attachment 237165


That's a Sirius mod you've got there

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

The BB is still in operation thanks to the Pioneer Insider!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## GSM500

Nightmare mini RDA on the Minikin 2 with Dolce that's almost steeped a year..... Amazing

Reactions: Winner 14


----------



## Grand Guru

Rob Fisher said:


> The BB is still in operation thanks to the Pioneer Insider!
> View attachment 237168


Beautiful snapshot

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Dibs on the mod 


DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 237167

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 237167


If that doesn't become your favourite mod in the next few weeks, then you'll need a new mod.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Resistance said:


> If that doesn't become your favourite mod in the next few weeks, then you'll need a new mod.



I will keep you posted... currently it is my favorite Dual Battery VW device in my collection... wait, it is currently the only running Dual Battery VW device in my collection, the rest are singles, dual VV and triple battery...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Yum

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Setup ready for tomorrow's road trip to the mountains! Red Pill, Stratum Submariner with Dvarw DL and Billet Box with Pioneer Insider!

Reactions: Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

baksteen8168 said:


> Thought MTL wasn't for me... Boy has this combo changed my view completely...



No no, it's only an illusion, you actually want to sell that gold Brunhilde to me.....

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru

Some RDL sexiness... typical August cold and windy day in Bloem

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## baksteen8168

Felt like some NOICE dual coil direct lungness today

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## AKS

Nutty crunch cookie in the Beest.
Flavour overload.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Angelskeeper

Thought I'd dust the cobwebs off this one, haven't used this RTA in forever....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Some Red Pill in the Expromizer V5

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Rocking some of @Stranger ADV in the Glaz Mini... deliciousness!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

The Coolfire Z80 with some Mango on ice

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## clydern

Bought the destiny today. So far so good






Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

It's a buffet!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## Resistance

A delayed handcheck from yesterday.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## vicTor

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> It's a buffet!
> View attachment 237408



enjoy, congrats to the cousin

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

not coffee...

Reactions: Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Not coffee either...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Now the kids want a second dinner for movie night..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## DavyH

incredible_hullk said:


> Now the kids want a second dinner for movie night..
> 
> View attachment 237411


Definitely not coffee…

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Resistance

DavyH said:


> Definitely not coffee…


He's definitely going to need one when he wake up tomorrow.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## YzeOne

incredible_hullk said:


> Now the kids want a second dinner for movie night..
> 
> View attachment 237411



I wish we had the weather to to install fireplaces in our homes in Durban 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

YzeOne said:


> I wish we had the weather to to install fireplaces in our homes in Durban
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m up in Waterfall dude and it’s pretty chilly up here some nights!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YzeOne

Paul33 said:


> I’m up in Waterfall dude and it’s pretty chilly up here some nights!



I’m on the Bluff & we probably had 2 or 3 nights tops that may have warranted a fire place. Waterfall, Hillcrest & Kloof have their own private climate system to the rest of Durban


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

YzeOne said:


> I’m on the Bluff & we probably had 2 or 3 nights tops that may have warranted a fire place. Waterfall, Hillcrest & Kloof have their own private climate system to the rest of Durban
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There you don't even need to wear rain suits if it rains. 5mins and you're dry.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

incredible_hullk said:


> Now the kids want a second dinner for movie night..
> 
> View attachment 237411


Nearly thought that your Breitling was a ''don't run away '' bracelet ...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 237416


so , did you went swimming or spelunking ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

ARYANTO said:


> so , did you went swimming or spelunking ?



Neither... a tough walk up and down a mountain!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Billet Box with Pioneer Insider and Stratum V4 with Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

My Dremel ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## KZOR

Lets dust of some of the oldies but legends in their own right.
Hadaly ("Hands" tip) & Reo P67

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Akil

Some squonk action. Really enjoying this setup

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Angelskeeper

A Lazy Sunday Afternoon....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

MRHarris1 said:


> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


Druga. Yum.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

I had forgotten how good the Abyss with the Ether Bridge was. It went with on today's walk!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## clydern

Been really enjoying the destiny. Definitely a keeper





Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 237529


Nice mod

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Paul33 said:


> Nice mod
> 
> View attachment 237534


Did you do something to your mod?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> Did you do something to your mod?


what do you mean? Does it look different?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Paul33 said:


> what do you mean? Does it look different?


I thought you tinted the leather sleeve. Is the colour fading away?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Now I have said before that "I am not a fan of SBS mods"... but maybe it was just because I have not found the right one yet, until now... Yes, you are going to say I am running it with the pod, not SBS, but slapping a 22mm MTL RTA on there is in it's foreseeable future! Thanks again @Jengz , this is a keeper!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Jengz

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Now I have said before that "I am not a fan of SBS mods"... but maybe it was just because I have not found the right one yet, until now... Yes, you are going to say I am running it with the pod, not SBS, but slapping a 22mm MTL RTA on there is in it's foreseeable future! Thanks again @Jengz , this is a keeper!
> 
> View attachment 237546


Happy you're happy bud! Good to see gear being used and loved.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> I thought you tinted the leather sleeve. Is the colour fading away?


No I haven't tinted it and its a combination of being a bit dirty to be honest but the colour is fading a bit as well. the "leather" was peeling off as well and I had to stick it back down. It is my daily work carry so it does take a bit of a hammering!

I love the mod but the pleather cover thingy isn't the greatest.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 237574



 TAUREN BEEEEEEEST!!!! Looking good!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## YzeOne

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 237574



That mod still eludes me - one day I will find one. Yours is in awesome condition. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

YzeOne said:


> That mod still eludes me - one day I will find one. Yours is in awesome condition.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The paint quality on Wismec mods is horrendous. It chips very easily. This is the secret

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## YzeOne

Grand Guru said:


> The paint quality on Wismec mods is horrendous. It chips very easily. This is the secret
> View attachment 237577



I know,I have been offered quite a few for purchase. The condition of all them were horrendous. Never seen a secondhand one anywhere near the quality of yours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Precisio on the Martian. @Grand Guru was right, this RTA does not disappoint!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## YzeOne

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## MRHarris1

ZQ Essent SE and Ecilpse RTA.





Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## AKS

Nostalgia Mad Hatter.Yum.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Ruff day at my one day a week work - and it's that time...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

Precisio and Armour Pro with some green apple on ice juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> Precisio and Armour Pro with some green apple on ice juice
> 
> View attachment 237727



Semi Snap!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

MRHarris1 said:


> ZQ Essent SE and Ecilpse RTA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


how does it compare to the druga?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

Seems like every month I try a new juice





Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## MRHarris1

Paul33 said:


> how does it compare to the druga?


Sorry to say, better than the Druga. 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Paul33

MRHarris1 said:


> Sorry to say, better than the Druga.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


Bugger

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB with Pioneer Insider is ready to do service again today!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## vicTor

...what day is it ?

tune in to the KZOR show on YouTube every Thursday evening at 8pm, see you there !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

The Siren 2 on the Kroma-R with some Mango juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## AKS

Pied Piper Arabian Nights in the Pioneer on the Foxy1


Lekker man,lekker.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher

All set up for a day on the water tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Kizoku Limit on the Veego 80... matchy matchy level 100 achieved...

Not a bad MTL/RDL RTA (with stock coil capabilities), still needs some fine tuning but hitting the right notes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO

Let's get the party started ...thank you all for the wonderful
birthday wishes ...CHEERS!

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## AKS

Settling in for some Wing-it with @KZOR

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 237782
> 
> Let's get the party started ...thank you all for the wonderful
> birthday wishes ...CHEERS!


Happy Birthday!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Jengz

Yoh! It's goooooooood

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

It's a Siren day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> It's a Siren day!
> 
> View attachment 237818

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Pushing the OCD limits on color today... its a messed up Friday in any case, couldn't be bothered... bring out the weird stuff, we are ready for anything...

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Pushing the OCD limits on color today... its a messed up Friday in any case, couldn't be bothered... bring out the weird stuff, we are ready for anything...
> 
> View attachment 237824


Unmatchy-matchy situation

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> Unmatchy-matchy situation



Damn Son!!!!! Did he lose a bet or something...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## clydern

Been enjoying the hell out of this eLiquid while in quarantine..I'm so glad I didn't Let go of the Destiny





Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 7 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani 21700 with Dvarw DL and a fat bass in awesome condition!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru

Cold weather in Bloem today. Home is best!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> Cold weather in Bloem today. Home is best!
> View attachment 237869


The Punk get's the Siren treatment!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Kizoku Limit on Dani Mini, bit of a challenge to get the MTL dialed in just right on this RTA, but it is working peachy now. More like a Tauren MTL than an Expro V4 as it is leaning more to RDL. And Tobacco performs better in it over Custards.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Kizoku Limit on Dani Mini, bit of a challenge to get the MTL dialed in just right on this RTA, but it is working peachy now. More like a Tauren MTL than an Expro V4 as it is leaning more to RDL. And Tobacco performs better in it over Custards.
> 
> View attachment 237877



Nice clean lines.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Sat pm … wine and above and beyond time in the man cave

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB in the hand and Baby Choo in the jacket! Yesterday I was fishing in shorts and a t-shirt and today it's snowing a few km's up the road! The weather has gone crazy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Coolfire Z80 with Zenith II on top and filled with @Naeemhoosen's new Royal d'Luxe juice! Not my normal type of juice but it's damn YUM!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## incredible_hullk

Sunday pm chill .. pink floyd live in Venice

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Ugi



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

IF Mod with Dvarw DL. White Collar "Ariel" Alien coil, Mavaton X and Red Pill inside!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

M&M's... Murdex in MTL config on the Martian

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

OG Engraved Dvarw DL on the Stratum Submariner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Blowing out thick clouds of refreshingly delicious Pearly juice. Kudos @KZOR!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Three MTL workhorses for today

Skyline with a fruity menthol
Rose MTL & Expro V4 with tobaccoes

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

His & Hers

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

Building session and testing of the Solo

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## YzeOne

The squonking adventure begins…






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> Building session and testing of the Solo
> 
> View attachment 238173
> View attachment 238174
> View attachment 238175



The sanitiser is blikseming your hands.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Iceman@11

Nice pod system. Great flavour.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JordanEpic

Its been a while but I'm back again

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA

Testing out the Ammit to see if it can become a juice tester for my Expromizer V4's and Pioneers...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Vertex on Dani Mini

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Christos

Needed a strong MTL to give me a nicotine kick. 
DL-ing 6mg was not working effectively yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher

Billet Box with the Pioneer Insider! What an awesome bridge! Can't wait for the final production version which is on its way!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB with Pioneer Insider went walkies today in the heat! Berg wind and 39 degrees centigrade! So it was a short and sweaty walk!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> BB with Pioneer Insider went walkies today in the heat! Berg wind and 39 degrees centigrade! So it was a short and sweaty walk!
> View attachment 238368
> View attachment 238369
> View attachment 238370
> View attachment 238371


And this time 6 days ago it was snowing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## E.T.



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

And we squonk!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## SarelD

Loving the Vertex. Thanks @JurgensSt Inkd Vapor





Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

X-treme MTL with the VerteX and the MurdeX on the Phantom's...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Saturday morning hike

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO

Very happy with @KZOR 's Mr Nana and quite impressed with my ''new'' Bravo rta .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

PnP had a special on the Vuse ePod 2. Device with 2 pods. I chose the 3mg Mint. For the price, i thought what the hell.

Im not a pod fan but this surprised me. Nice loose MTL (I despise full MTL)
Nice throat hit and surprisingly satisfying. For R199, its a bargain. 

Yes there are obvious issues, pod does move a bit due to crappy magnets and it does feel flimsy. But ive bought pod devices for R400 that were worse

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 238434


I need to try this juice still

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 238434



3mg on mtl?! I'll never make it. Good to see the Expro in service.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 238434



pure class!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Viper_SA said:


> 3mg on mtl?! I'll never make it. Good to see the Expro in service.



Stopped using high nic a long time ago, I just wick my MTL's a little different to run 70/30 and even 75/25 in there, max 6mg.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Stopped using high nic a long time ago, I just wick my MTL's a little different to run 70/30 and even 75/25 in there, max 6mg.



Nope, 12mg mtl for me, and some days I crave more, lol. but I'll see your Expro, and raise you one

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Black Rose T5 with Dvarw DL, Ariel Aliens inside, Mavaton X cotton and filled with Red Pill!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

Coffee, car wash, muffin and time with my son. Lekker Sunday morning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> Coffee, car wash, muffin and time with my son. Lekker Sunday morning.
> 
> View attachment 238454



 MUFFINS!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

a Big shout out to @JurgensSt for excellent service to get the x18 to me and for the matching tip , highly appreciated , 1 st time I'm using the Clutch and loving the hand feel of it , and 1st parallel mod I own .There is no overhang , it's the black plastic scratch protector you see.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> a Big shout out to @JurgensSt for excellent service to get the x18 to me and for the matching tip , highly appreciated , 1 st time I'm using the Clutch and loving the hand feel of it , and 1st parallel mod I own .There is no overhang , it's the black plastic scratch protector you see.
> View attachment 238464


That’s a gorgeous colour

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Adephi

SmokeyJoe said:


> PnP had a special on the Vuse ePod 2. Device with 2 pods. I chose the 3mg Mint. For the price, i thought what the hell.
> 
> Im not a pod fan but this surprised me. Nice loose MTL (I despise full MTL)
> Nice throat hit and surprisingly satisfying. For R199, its a bargain.
> 
> Yes there are obvious issues, pod does move a bit due to crappy magnets and it does feel flimsy. But ive bought pod devices for R400 that were worse
> 
> View attachment 238433



I've been meaning to get one for myself just for the heck. I got one for my mother-in-law a few months back and was very surprised. Can't ask for more for R200.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> MUFFINS!!!!!


Yummy muffins!!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Sunday afternoon chill

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO

ARYANTO said:


> Sunday afternoon chill
> View attachment 238473


Stout in my Wicked Willy mug that I got for a b/day ,years ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## clydern

After almost a week of not being able to taste . I can finally vape again..what a great juice .






Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Nightcap...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Nightcap...
> 
> View attachment 238487


Now we're talking 

What flavour(s) do you vape whilst sipping a single malt? ... I tend to veer towards tobacco

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Now we're talking
> 
> What flavour(s) do you vape whilst sipping a single malt? ... I tend to veer towards tobacco



Nothing too sweet, preferably a Vanilla Custard Tobacco, tonight it is some Taviro.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Nothing too sweet, preferably a Vanilla Custard Tobacco, tonight it is some Taviro.


It's an interesting forum topic for you to raise  The various flavours preferred whilst ... drinking a single malt, a cup of coffee, post erm .... ya

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Icy cool Sunday 
Finally setup this mod as well, klaps like a train

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Now we're talking
> 
> What flavour(s) do you vape whilst sipping a single malt? ... I tend to veer towards tobacco


Sir , he he he you are in forv a treat ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Now we're talking
> 
> What flavour(s) do you vape whilst sipping a single malt? ... I tend to veer towards tobacco


Sir , he he he, you are in for a treat ...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## AKS



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

Good morning

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Angelskeeper



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Siren V4 on the Veego with some cool peachy Fruitea

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## clydern

Been enjoying this fresh ooreo's .






Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Jacques0102

Some gspot litchi pudding and tko white chocolate with mint

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Mzr

Was in my hand today and will be tomorrow

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## CashKat88

It's been a while since I've used a DL setup, with work being busy I haven't had the time I used to, just to tinker around with my setups, just been using my Expro, Ether and Glas Mini, basically have just had enough time to rewick when I need to but I found myself with some free time and rekindled my love with my Fav DL setups. Also found I need to clean out my Vape cupboard.
Paranormal with Fatality on top.
Therion with Gata in DL mode on top.

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Resistance

Jacques0102 said:


> Some gspot litchi pudding and tko white chocolate with mint





MRHarris1 said:


> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk



These paramour's looks tempting. I'm starting to like it paired with these smalish
Tanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## clydern

Night of gaming .





Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Tauren Solo on the Martian

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Penguin Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Blueberry Cheesecake is shining in the Recurve

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## JulianJulian

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 238828
> View attachment 238829
> View attachment 238830
> View attachment 238831


Looking Gorgeous uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## clydern

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 238794


Think I want that mod back 

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Miks786



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## clydern

Seems like wicking is better with the bubble Glass





Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

Resistance said:


> View attachment 238894


Did you fit an extension on the drip tip or is that an optical illusion

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Yes it's an extension. I have an issue with VG. So tend to get better flavour with a longer drip tip. Unfortunately there are no long 810 tips available so I fit the extention.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Creative 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Resistance said:


> View attachment 238894



Lemme know the dimensions of your erm ... "uncircumcised tip", and I'll knock up a few of em' for you next time I power up the ol' lathe

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

in my hand is a Topside SQ mechanical squonk mod by Dovpo & Signature Tips, 21700 Molicel battery, with An RDA for Vaping by Coilturd, 24mm, running a single coil Smileykumeenit Alien 28/36 (3x28 wrapped in 36 N80), 0.20 ohms, in the 12.5ml squonk bottle - Wine Gums 6mg by Pied Piper

...enjoy your day, I know I will

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 17


----------



## Gadgetboy

Fully 3D printed 21700 DNA75c mod with a Vertex and some 12mg Nostalgia Token.... Couldn't be happier with this setup.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 17


----------



## vicTor

Gadgetboy said:


> Fully 3D printed 21700 DNA75c mod with a Vertex and some 12mg Nostalgia Token.... Couldn't be happier with this setup.
> 
> View attachment 238929



well done on this man !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 10


----------



## Angelskeeper

Tri coil build (claptons) in the Symba RDA on a Pulse Dual.
Flavour and clouds for days, but a serious juice guzzler!
(and yes, its working with sqounk pin and spring loaded plate still in place)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Angelskeeper said:


> Tri coil build (claptons) in the Symba RDA on a Pulse Dual.
> Flavour and clouds for days, but a serious juice guzzler!
> (and yes, its working with sqounk pin and spring loaded plate still in place)
> View attachment 238933
> View attachment 238934
> View attachment 238935
> View attachment 238936
> View attachment 238937



It's quite brilliant with the 3 coils in there. Have not used mine in a while, but when it comes out again it will be with 3 coils splapped in there on top of the Valyrian...

Reactions: Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## clydern

Bought a suprise gift for the girlfriend today. Drag 2 refresh edition. Hope she likes it .






Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Stranger

Well done you. I bought one of those for my wife,... she didn't like it .... she doesn't vape.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## YzeOne

Cheers







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## SarelD

Sleeve for Donovan McManus Abyss. Dig the design he chose






Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## AZAM-ZN

#King#Queen#old#new#4rda#dotsquonk#banger

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Jacques0102

Perfect match

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## clydern

Actually a great little mod





Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Awesome spring day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO

My at work setup yesterday , check out the great Grus sleeve that @SarelD made for me , actually ordered 2 and one for a friend

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## clydern

I'm always to scared to rewick this thing. Takes me a long time to get it right again





Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

ARYANTO said:


> My at work setup yesterday , check out the great Grus sleeve that @SarelD made for me , actually ordered 2 and one for a friend
> View attachment 239000



Dammit... now I need one too...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## SarelD

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Dammit... now I need one too...


You know where to find me bud

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## clydern

Gaming Tonight





Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Jacques0102

Paramour twins completed... MR. and Mrs ... arbiter solo and supreme v3

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Pssst for those who do not follow the birthday thread.Today it is uncle Rob's birthday Shhhhhh I did not tell guys and girls.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA

While I considered myself quite the mixologist a few years back before I fell of the wagon, I have been very apprehensive about returning to tobaccos. I had quite an impressive range of tobaccos, if I must say so myself, and they were vaped almost exclusively on the Reo/Cylone combos I owned. Then I discovered the Zeus and switched over to DL almost exclusively.

On my return to vaping and the wagon earlier this year I was still pretty much a DL vaper only. Then I bought a Pioneer for driving, and now I have two Pioneers and four Expromizer V4's  MTL vaping has come a long way and I'm really enjoying it. Was still not in the mood to try tobaccos (especially since I don't mix at all anymore) but I got this sample of Cherry Tobacco from @ivc_mixer and I liked it when I tested it in the Ammit. I decided this morning to chuck some into a Pioneer, which, everyone says shines with tobaccos. Popped in a new coil, courtesy of @DarthBranMuffin and I must say I am very, very pleased with the outcome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## clydern

Enjoying the argus gt today for a bit . Still vaping ooreo's by fresh





Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

The Grus and I , catching some rays and plodding in the garden ,getting the pool in shape for summer .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ARYANTO said:


> The Grus and I , catching some rays and plodding in the garden ,getting the pool in shape for summer .
> View attachment 239091


When is your pool going to be ready? ... I'm free next week #just saying

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> When is your pool going to be ready? ... I'm free next week #just saying


The pool will clean
as sparkly as you have seen,
the drinks cold and mean
fit for a queen.
I'm quite keen
to see you in your skinny jean
splashing like a sinking submarine
I'll be watching , sweet and serene...

The L/V Thelema is having it's fire baptism this afternoon , love the hand feel and ease of the menu. The C style battery door is firm with no rattles or movement . Marked clearly for battery orientation .Not a big fan of sub tanks ,this one provides a smooth draw and good flavour and 5ml capacity , the refill slot is located on the side of the tank and close with a silicone plug .Will pop a Blotto on later to see how it goes , but so far so good.BTW @ivc_mixer your Caramel ice cream waffle delivers exactly what it promise - sweet and crunchy !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

ARYANTO said:


> The Grus and I , catching some rays and plodding in the garden ,getting the pool in shape for summer .
> View attachment 239091


Love the custom leather!

Reactions: Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS

Loaded Smores in Destiny on Jellybox.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## clydern

AKS said:


> Loaded Smores in Destiny on Jellybox.
> View attachment 239136


Hey bud 
How would you rate this juice ? 

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AKS

clydern said:


> Hey bud
> How would you rate this juice ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


Hey @clydern ,been a fan of it for a long time.If you like bakery/pastry type liquids it’s definitely worth a try.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 239170



That drip tip is epic, where did you get it if I may ask?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## G Style



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Mujahid Padayachy said:


> That drip tip is epic, where did you get it if I may ask?


I got it from the skipper of I remember well

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

MTL Monday, otherwise I'll be chucking clouds all day... Vertex on Grus, rocking some Taviro!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance

AKS said:


> Loaded Smores in Destiny on Jellybox.
> View attachment 239136


Nice set-up.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO

The L/V twins

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## clydern

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 239264
> The L/V twins


Hey bud. Is that the DNA version ? 

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AZAM-ZN

. #Taifun#Justfruit#Solarstorm

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12


----------



## Ruwaid

@Timwis

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

AZAM-ZN said:


> View attachment 239269
> . #Taifun#Justfruit#Solarstorm



Hope you got spare batteries close or are almost home...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ShaneDylan96



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## ShaneDylan96

YzeOne said:


> New toys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Arbiter for the win!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## AZAM-ZN

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Hope you got spare batteries close or are almost home...


Twas a close call indeed…but made it home….

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Tauriqj

KRMA RDA on the Drip tech DS. Filled with Havana Gold






Sent from my NOH-NX9 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Paul33

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 239296


I love my foxy one. Such a cool little mod!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kumo on Solar Storm!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

The mug says it's "tea", who am I to say different...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru

One of the most underrated single coil RDAs with excellent AF control and flavour for days!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not so much in my hand as on my foot! Matchy-Matchy Vape and Shoes for today's walk around the suburb!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

that time of the day...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Viper_SA

Paul33 said:


> I love my foxy one. Such a cool little mod!



Must admit that if I didn't have the Foxy before I got my 1st Mixx, I'd own one more Mixx and one less Foxy  but it does last much longer with the brand new 21700 Molicell in there. Suppose one's gotta have variety

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Viper_SA said:


> Must admit that if I didn't have the Foxy before I got my 1st Mixx, I'd own one more Mixx and one less Foxy  but it does last much longer with the brand new 21700 Molicell in there. Suppose one's gotta have variety


Well I don’t have a Mixx but I do have a foxy one and I’m rather fond of it 

variety is the spice so they say!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Some Forest Berries in the Zeta!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Akil

Some mix and matchy action

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Miks786



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## YzeOne

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Timwis

Paul33 said:


> I love my foxy one. Such a cool little mod!


Yep one very Foxy single 21700 device!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis

The Veego 80 converts into an excellent SBS 22mm MTL set-up!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Timwis said:


> The Veego 80 converts into an excellent SBS 22mm MTL set-up!
> 
> View attachment 239448


An awesome SBS and the position of the fire button is perfect for me

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> An awesome SBS and the position of the fire button is perfect for me


Again it's one of those devices that photos doesn't do it justice and they have got just about everything right with this whether using with the adaptor or as an AIO!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Tauren One on Grus... thanks to @ARYANTO creating some fomo the sleeves will be on order from @SarelD by next weekend (it just wont say "Aryanto" in fancy font on it, that would just be weird...)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 7


----------



## VansVapes

Grand Guru said:


> Some Forest Berries in the Zeta!
> View attachment 239422


Good looking mod

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## clydern

Had the argust gt with the destiny out today. I never enjoyed a tank or rda this much ever





Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

clydern said:


> Had the argust gt with the destiny out today. I never enjoyed a tank or rda this much ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


I love it when that happens.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## VansVapes

Early morning start in the edit suite.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

@Mujahid Padayachy 

thanks again dude

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Paul33 said:


> @Mujahid Padayachy
> 
> thanks again dude
> 
> View attachment 239531


DJV!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy

Paul33 said:


> @Mujahid Padayachy
> 
> thanks again dude
> 
> View attachment 239531


Nothing but a pleasure @Paul33

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## clydern

Girlfriend decided she doesn't like the drag 2 ..so I guess it's mine now.






Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO

Good vibes !~

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

What a year this week has been... I have rolled with this singular setup this entire week, no diversity, no Matchy-Matchy, Gun metal intake on a clear Jellybox, home brew Tobacco juice, 3 rewicks later and we made it to the end. Some Table wine and a stew in the pressure pot. Let's wash this week away into oblivion.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## AKS

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> What a year this week has been... I have rolled with this singular setup this entire week, no diversity, no Matchy-Matchy, Gin metal intake on a clear Jellybox, home brew Tobacco juice, 3 rewicks later and we made it to the end. Some Table wine and a stew in the pressure pot. Let's wash this week away into oblivion.
> View attachment 239541


Hear hear! Matchiness be damned and three cheers for conquering the week.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 2


----------



## YzeOne

Choices choices







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## YzeOne

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 239543



It that is a Gen 3 Dual & it ever goes missing - it is unashamedly me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## VansVapes

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 239543


Would love a QP one day.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

VansVapes said:


> Would love a QP one day.


Keep an eye on the classifieds… they do pop up there from time to time

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## AKS

Burn the ships Flying Dutchman in the Beest.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

AKS said:


> Burn the ships Flying Dutchman in the Beest.
> View attachment 239624


How’s that juice dude?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## AKS

Paul33 said:


> How’s that juice dude?


Hey @Paul33 ,really enjoy it. If you’ve tried Taviro,it’s very similar imo. Rich but not heavy…..if that makes sense. 
Also really good price I reckon.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## GSM500



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## clydern

Got the troll x RTA . So far so good





Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Drikusw

GSM500 said:


> View attachment 239667


Awesome juice that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## clydern

Trying to dial the troll x in .





Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Monday morning coffee and I'm off work today

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> Monday morning coffee and I'm off work today
> View attachment 239738



I think they gave you a vanilla milkshake, or did they forget to add the coffee?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## AKS

Tobacco Bastards #1. Good stuff.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Viper_SA

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 239761



All that setup needs is the green side panels....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Viper_SA said:


> All that setup needs is the green side panels....


Better yet, green varnish

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

Back on the heavies

18mg freebase

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Mini, Dvarw DL and Bok Melk inside!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## clydern

Getting so frustrated with the troll x RTA 






Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## VansVapes

It's almost been a week with the Zeus X RTA. Really enjoying it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

clydern said:


> Getting so frustrated with the troll x RTA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk



get an RDA my brother

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## clydern

vicTor said:


> get an RDA my brother


What RDA do I get ? 

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

clydern said:


> What RDA do I get ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk



An RDA for Vaping

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## clydern

vicTor said:


> An RDA for Vaping


Wil look into that one 

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA

clydern said:


> What RDA do I get ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk



There's a nice deal on a Recurve in the classifieds

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MRHarris1

Traveling Mod





Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

clydern said:


> What RDA do I get ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


Univapo Symba

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

Resistance said:


> Univapo Symba


Seems very versatile maybe that's the one I need 

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

clydern said:


> Seems very versatile maybe that's the one I need
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk



pm me if you want one

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

clydern said:


> Seems very versatile maybe that's the one I need
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


@DarthBranMuffin and @Angelskeeper has one. Ask them what they think about it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> @DarthBranMuffin and @Angelskeeper has one. Ask them what they think about it.


And @vicTor will hook you up!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## clydern

Resistance said:


> And @vicTor will hook you up!


Sent him pm now 

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Resistance said:


> @DarthBranMuffin and @Angelskeeper has one. Ask them what they think about it.



Very versatile RDA! Single, Dual, Triple or Mesh coil. Options of either Cyclops or Honeycomb airflow, plenty of space for cotton and juice. Easy build deck. And the flavor is pretty decent on all builds (except I can't comfirm for the Mesh as I dont build Mesh).

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## AKS

Serpent Mini in dual with Panama inside.


Really liking this tank. Thanks again to @Ruwaid ,it’ll see a lot more use.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Devon Strydom

It’s a Lost Vape day

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## clydern

Back to the destiny rta. Pure bliss





Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## THE REAPER

My going to work setups.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Mollie

It's been awhile but my setup this week for work
You will never go wrong with the Entheon rda

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

A rare DL trifecta for me today.
Bok Melk Fruit Loops in the Zeus X Mesh on the Voopoo Argus GT


Some Biscuit Bandit in the Goon on the Noisy v2


And some out of this world Starman in the Destiny on the Rincoe Jellybox.


I cannot fault a single one of these juices, truly well crafted and delicious. Thank you once again @Rooigevaar!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88

This gata with a SS 0.6ohm coil is a flavour beast.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## CashKat88

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> A rare DL trifecta for me today.
> Bok Melk Fruit Loops in the Zeus X Mesh on the Voopoo Argus GT
> View attachment 239853
> 
> Some Biscuit Bandit in the Goon on the Noisy v2
> View attachment 239854
> 
> And some out of this world Starman in the Destiny on the Rincoe Jellybox.
> View attachment 239855
> 
> I cannot fault a single one of these juices, truly well crafted and delicious. Thank you once again @Rooigevaar!


That NCV2 with the goon is such a good looking setup.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> A rare DL trifecta for me today.
> Bok Melk Fruit Loops in the Zeus X Mesh on the Voopoo Argus GT
> View attachment 239853
> 
> Some Biscuit Bandit in the Goon on the Noisy v2
> View attachment 239854
> 
> And some out of this world Starman in the Destiny on the Rincoe Jellybox.
> View attachment 239855
> 
> I cannot fault a single one of these juices, truly well crafted and delicious. Thank you once again @Rooigevaar!


I don't know who you are but get out of @Dela Rey Steyn!


Dela Rey Steyn said:


> A rare DL trifecta for me today.
> Bok Melk Fruit Loops in the Zeus X Mesh on the Voopoo Argus GT
> View attachment 239853
> 
> Some Biscuit Bandit in the Goon on the Noisy v2
> View attachment 239854
> 
> And some out of this world Starman in the Destiny on the Rincoe Jellybox.
> View attachment 239855
> 
> I cannot fault a single one of these juices, truly well crafted and delicious. Thank you once again @Rooigevaar!


A Zeus X, a Goon and a destiny! Get out of there demon! we want our @Dela Rey Steyn back!

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> I don't know who you are but get out of @Dela Rey Steyn!
> 
> A Zeus X, a Goon and a destiny! Get out of there demon! we want our @Dela Rey Steyn back!



I hope we don't see a lot of MTL gear heading over to the classifieds soon....

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I hope we don't see a lot of MTL gear heading over to the classifieds soon....



Never!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I hope we don't see a lot of MTL gear heading over to the classifieds soon....


Now that you mentioned it, DIBS on the pipe!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> Now that you mentioned it, DIBS on the pipe!



Taviro prices going up, because the general will now be buying other juices....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Taviro prices going up, because the general will now be buying other juices....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## KZOR

MTL bliss ..... the Mini Robot Steam Crave combo paired with some Pied Piper.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

KZOR said:


> MTL bliss ..... the Mini Robot Steam Crave combo paired with some Pied Piper.
> 
> View attachment 239860



Now that is a sweet sexy setup! So much to polish!!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## THE REAPER

So far so good not a bad rta. First wick was flooding a bit second one much better haven't chain vaped it yet but hope it keeps up, flavour is good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## AZAM-ZN

This Juice..Nom Nom ….

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Jengz



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Very versatile RDA! Single, Dual, Triple or Mesh coil. Options of either Cyclops or Honeycomb airflow, plenty of space for cotton and juice. Easy build deck. And the flavor is pretty decent on all builds (except I can't comfirm for the Mesh as I dont build Mesh).


I can confirm that the mesh in the Symba is awesome.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

Jengz said:


> View attachment 239881


V1 looks good

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Jengz

Resistance said:


> V1 looks good


One of my favorite mods of all time

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

vicTor said:


> View attachment 239883


Looks good on you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Jengz said:


> One of my favorite mods of all time


If I had decent batts. I'd use mine more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Resistance said:


> If I had decent batts. I'd use mine more.


Molicels for the win

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Jengz said:


> Molicels for the win


I'll get there Eventually.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## clydern

Running some white collar nano aliens . Crackle overload 






Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

Rdta stolen from @DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

Paul33 said:


> Rdta stolen from @DarthBranMuffin
> 
> View attachment 239930


You bought it, you just don't know it yet

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> Rdta stolen from @DarthBranMuffin
> 
> View attachment 239930



 TAUREN!!!! Looks familiar... 

And???? Don't leave me hanging here... how is it?

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## CJB85

Looking good, still haven’t had time to build it though

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## THE REAPER

Paul33 said:


> Rdta stolen from @DarthBranMuffin
> 
> View attachment 239930


You know you just admitted to a crime and it could be used against you. But just so you know I saw nothing.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> TAUREN!!!! Looks familiar...
> 
> And???? Don't leave me hanging here... how is it?


It’s AWESOME!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> It’s AWESOME!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## vicTor

damn, I'm going to need another

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> damn, I'm going to need another
> 
> View attachment 239939


That good?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Halfdaft

vicTor said:


> damn, I'm going to need another
> 
> View attachment 239939


I think you may have a problem bud…

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I think you may have a problem bud…



you know of any good rehabs ?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## clydern

Such a good juice.








Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Halfdaft

vicTor said:


> you know of any good rehabs ?


Unfortunately not… but most of us are suffering as well

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## VansVapes

Using duel coils for the first time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Viper_SA

vicTor said:


> you know of any good rehabs ?



Unfortunately no, but if you do find one, I'm looking to adopt a retired drug dog to sniff out the fun people at parties

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru

This one's been taking a break for say too long. The beest!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## ShaneDylan96

clydern said:


> Got the troll x RTA . So far so good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


Yours also leaking out of the AFC ring? Got a replacement one from Wotofo themselves and it still does it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneDylan96

Got my replacement Troll X after a long time ... It was stuck in SA Customs/ The post office for 4+ weeks and sadlt it still leaks from the AFC ring... Such a great RTA but I hope they fix the leaking with future releases.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## clydern

ShaneDylan96 said:


> Yours also leaking out of the AFC ring? Got a replacement one from Wotofo themselves and it still does it.


It was. But I realised it's a very fine line with the wicking..I got it to not leak but then flavour seemed muted 

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## ARYANTO

that time ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 240058



Now that's a cute little tank and a real 007-ish looking setup

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> View attachment 240051


Oooooooohhhhhh that’s bladdy lekker dude

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Miks786

Relaxing day at the dam

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Dr Voopenstein



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## TyTy

Lime Milk always a winner in this heat

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru

Some Red Pill in the Skyline to kick start the week!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 240187



What's the red thing uncle?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Viper_SA said:


> What's the red thing uncle?



It’s a lucky bean. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

That time ... again 
Starting to develop a taste for this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## CashKat88

Pure blue nic salt in the Kayfun lite. 
Pure bliss. 

oh and Ollie likes the setup too

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## AKS



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

The Rose

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Stranger

Top pocket job

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Mzr

vicTor said:


> View attachment 240234


And me and me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor

Mzr said:


> And me and me
> View attachment 240289



bravo !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Heading home after a busy 3 day business trip...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## @cliff

AKS said:


> View attachment 240235


How's the jellybox?

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AKS

@cliff said:


> How's the jellybox?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


Hey @Cliff
Haven’t had it for long,but happy with it so far. Not the smallest single batt,but lightweight and comfy in the hand.
All in all it’s a goody.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## clydern

This white collar coils still manages to go back to blue when cleaned..I'm impressed









Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Home sweet home in a semi moist KZN...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Sowing units @ ALOE TREE -sun shade made this shot on the floor a winner.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO

south to north view of JOEY'S

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

MTL bounty

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## AKS

AKS said:


> Hey





Grand Guru said:


> MTL bounty
> 
> View attachment 240432


Perfect.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## AKS

Need a refill….

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## SarelD

Love the Pioneer





Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## ShaneDylan96

Keeping it in the family with these two Vandy Vape products. Absolutely love the chipsets on these mods but I can't wick the Requiem correctly. I just taste the sweetener in the juice and I'm hoping I can find an Asgard Mini soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## clydern

Trying this juice this month 





Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## VansVapes

Just put my first build in this little RTA. Love the flavour!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Disagree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

VansVapes said:


> Just put my first build in this little RTA. Love the flavour!
> View attachment 240554
> View attachment 240555



You are going to need more juice, its a thirsty little RTA that!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## VansVapes

DarthBranMuffin said:


> You are going to need more juice, its a thirsty little RTA that!


Been using it for two hours and already on my third refill

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 240541


Gotta love the hydro!

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## ARYANTO

Christos said:


> Gotta love the hydro!
> 
> View attachment 240560


Good choice mr S.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

@ivc_mixer

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 240562
> 
> @ivc_mixer


Blue Banana? 
Is that what you get when you walk around with only a single pair of shorts on in the Freestate middle winter?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Paul33

MRHarris1 said:


> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


Still druga’ing?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Back to basics ... Single battery Mech with a Recurve Dual, loaded with two plain Stainless 6 wrap 28 gauge coils and 12mg juice ... Yum!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

Bling bling!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Changes is as good as a holiday... today my name is Bob... fun things to do to annoy your kids...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Changes is as good as a holiday... today my name is Bob... fun things to do to annoy your kids...
> 
> View attachment 240602


I see you have the "edited logo" there ... prior 92, Starbucks and CMAS shared a similar logo, with the Mermaid / Siren flashing her hoohaa

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## AKS

@GSM500 .This juice.Ai man.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum Submariner with Dvarw DL in the hand on a walk around the suburb! 0.5kgs away from Goal #1 of 100kg's for the first time in 15+ years!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Troy Campbell

Loving this juice !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## vicTor

...guava cactus

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Changes is as good as a holiday... today my name is Bob... fun things to do to annoy your kids...
> 
> View attachment 240602


I went to Starbucks the other day and ordered a black coffee. They looked at me like I was alien!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Pitstop companion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

vicTor said:


> ...guava cactus
> 
> View attachment 240623


Now that is a FANTASTIC combo ... Simple and elegant!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Now that is a FANTASTIC combo ... Simple and elegant!



thanks, just something I threw together

follow me for more fantsticness

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

vicTor said:


> thanks, just something I threw together
> 
> follow me for more fantsticness


I will be 
Altho' my preference is raw steel, I really, really, really like that squonk mod combo of yours ... I wonder if anyone on ecigssa could print that slightly larger, to take a 21700

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I will be
> Altho' my preference is raw steel, I really, really, really like that squonk mod combo of yours ... I wonder if anyone on ecigssa could print that slightly larger, to take a 21700



that is a Monark Resurgence, made right here in SA

please, please don't rip this off

but I'm very keen on a 21700 version, but let's come up with our own design, let's talk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

vicTor said:


> that is a Monark Resurgence, made here right in SA
> 
> please, please don't rip this off
> 
> but I'm very keen on a 21700 version, but let's come up with our own design, let's talk



O kewlest ... If it's a SA manufacturer, then lets speak to him / her / them, and see what they can do for us before embarking on manufacture

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> O kewlest ... If it's a SA manufacturer, then lets speak to him / her / them, and see what they can do for us before embarking on manufacture



they have unfortunately had their day, and what a day

we'll talk on 23rd

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## clydern

vicTor said:


> View attachment 240610


So clean damn

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

clydern said:


> So clean damn
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk



my mod but @Troy Campbell panels

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

Timwis said:


> View attachment 240660


Still using the R tank? It must be good.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wapari Nano with Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## clydern

Some drool marshmallow mint cookie butter






Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

I hope everyone has an awesome week!

Reactions: Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Merlin Nano on the Dani Mini.




@Intuthu Kagesi first build and wick in. Airflow thingamajig is a bit wonky, but will be scratching around for a chunckier oring to sort it out. Peek topcap I'll have to see how it holds up in the long run, but I am not putting more than 15W power through her in any case.

As for flavor, first build and my usual banana custard is coming through on point. Will wick it again during the week as I know I am still far from perfecting it, but it seems off the bat that it will go on my weekly rotation with the Vertex and Expro.

@Grand Guru any pointers, do's and dont's?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Merlin Nano on the Dani Mini.
> 
> View attachment 240721
> 
> 
> @Intuthu Kagesi first build and wick in. Airflow thingamajig is a bit wonky, but will be scratching around for a chunckier oring to sort it out. Peek topcap I'll have to see how it holds up in the long run, but I am not putting more than 15W power through her in any case.
> 
> As for flavor, first build and my usual banana custard is coming through on point. Will wick it again during the week as I know I am still far from perfecting it, but it seems off the bat that it will go on my weekly rotation with the Vertex and Expro.



Good One @DarthBranMuffin  ... Here's holding thumbs on the testing ... I'm guessing possibly better flavour than the Vertex and Expro by virtue of that teeny little chamber 

As to the airflow thingamabob / goochiebang ... You could try either a small X-ring, a square oil ring, or two smaller O-rings in/on it to better hold it, else it'll need some careful machining to create another slot for a second O-ring. an O-ring supplier in your neck of the woods should be able to give you some good advice on it 
As to the Chamber / Chimney ... if it fails, I'll jus' make you another out of ally or stainless, however I am interested to see how the peek one holds out

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Merlin Nano on the Dani Mini.
> 
> View attachment 240721
> 
> 
> @Intuthu Kagesi first build and wick in. Airflow thingamajig is a bit wonky, but will be scratching around for a chunckier oring to sort it out. Peek topcap I'll have to see how it holds up in the long run, but I am not putting more than 15W power through her in any case.
> 
> As for flavor, first build and my usual banana custard is coming through on point. Will wick it again during the week as I know I am still far from perfecting it, but it seems off the bat that it will go on my weekly rotation with the Vertex and Expro.
> 
> @Grand Guru any pointers, do's and dont's?


Yes definitely DON'T keep it and DO send it my way  I never had a Merlin mate....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> Yes definitely DON'T keep it and DO send it my way  I never had a Merlin mate....



What....?!?! A MTL RTA you have not tried yet... I thought I felt a disturbance in the force this morning, now I know what it was...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Wapari Nano with Dvarw DL!
> View attachment 240685
> View attachment 240686
> View attachment 240687


I was running a narba the other day and I recall this was the mod for it!
I ended up trading it for a pulsar but really happy to see it is still around and in use!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Iceman@11

Some matchy matchy...

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Christos

@BioHAZarD 
Just thought I would show you your old pulsar

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Troy Campbell

Yummy !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Safz_b

New coil fresh wick cracked open a new bottle
The joy is real

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> @BioHAZarD
> Just thought I would show you your old pulsar
> View attachment 240728


Looking good there. Must say of all the items I have sold I miss that one the most

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

The Troll X in matchy matchy mode. Flavour fir days! @KZOR is always right!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 240789


Love that wolf in sheeps clothing ... that modified mod hits like a steam train

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Nevoks Angus

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Have an awesome day fellow vapers

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## ARYANTO

@KZOR , to prove Nana is in use

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO

Intuthu and ARYANTO sharing a mini vape meet !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 240879
> 
> Intuthu and ARYANTO sharing a mini vape meet !


Ja, it happened!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 240879
> 
> Intuthu and ARYANTO sharing a mini vape meet !


Awesome pic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out on the water with a Dani 21700 Dvarw Combo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Definitely a winner tank!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## clydern

Grand Guru said:


> Definitely a winner tank!
> 
> View attachment 240935


Glad you enjoying it bud 

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr

Same again today just different juice some Diy strawberry milkshake and one pablo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## E.T.

Thanks @Marc86 this recurve is great

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Marc86

E.T. said:


> Thanks @Marc86 this recurve is great
> View attachment 240944


I'm happy you enjoying it @E.T.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Happy Friday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Miks786



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## THE REAPER

Here we go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 241022


I neeeeeed that lil' atty ... I have a vision of it sitting atop an old M17 smokstick I have lying around, that I'd then re-purpose / modify adding a 510 socket.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I neeeeeed that lil' atty ... I have a vision of it sitting atop an old M17 smokstick I have lying around, that I'd then re-purpose / modify adding a 510 socket.



We'll chat in a week... just remind me by next weekend 

Only slight problem, Merlin is 18mm, Smok Stick M17 is 17.5mm. You are going to drive my OCD nuts!

Reactions: Funny 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> We'll chat in a week... just remind me by next weekend
> 
> Only slight problem, Merlin is 18mm, Smok Stick M17 is 17.5mm. You are going to drive my OCD nuts!



I'll jus' taper the base of the Merlin by 0.25mm on radius at the base, (which is two thirds of bugger all), and it'll blend in beeeeeeeeeeeeutifully

Reactions: Winner 3 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

My road companion

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Adephi

Last night the wife and I went for night out while we had our boosted immunity.

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pioneer AIO in the Dot AIO!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pioneer Insider in the Abyss!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Jengz

Rob Fisher said:


> Pioneer AIO in the Dot AIO!
> View attachment 241119
> View attachment 241120
> 
> View attachment 241121
> View attachment 241122


Can't wait for this one to land! Looks epic and a big dibs haha

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Yay for loadshedding...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Yay for loadshedding...
> 
> View attachment 241134


We just finished ours. Nice juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> Last night the wife and I went for night out while we had our boosted immunity.
> 
> View attachment 241107


I miss my bb.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Yay for loadshedding...
> 
> View attachment 241134


I love the detailing you've done to your RDA's

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Mzr

All types tonight

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Abyss with Pioneer Insider! Great juice capacity, 21700 battery and excellent flavour! Winner combo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## GSM500

Today's Pico Pairing

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Grand Guru

Ether & Kroma-R with some Baklawa yummy flavour paired with a turkish coffee!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## VansVapes

Re wicked.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Dr Voopenstein



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## M.Adhir

Sunday coiling job complete

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## clydern

Taste like childhood






Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## clydern

M.Adhir said:


> Sunday coiling job complete
> 
> View attachment 241178


The amount of matchy matchy with the lost vape and drip tip 

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 14


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance

vicTor said:


> View attachment 241229


The collection is growing strong. Onwards!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Tauriqj

Asgard on the tiny clutch. This thing hits!!!





Sent from my NOH-NX9 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## E.T.

This thing is small, Thank you @RiccoS smoothest transaction yet

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

Siren 2 on the Kroma-R

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher

My favourite setup went with on today's walk! Stratum Submariner with OG Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA

Thanks to loadshedding and lack of pit stops, my home use mods are coming to work. Heaviest mod I own, but so comfortable

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 241316
> View attachment 241317


You should shake that a bit more @Rob Fisher , just to allow the cream to blend

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO

That time...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## clydern

Perfect weather today .





Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## VansVapes



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## clydern

VansVapes said:


> View attachment 241326


Beautiful PC bud 

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> Siren 2 on the Kroma-R
> View attachment 241310


Berserker drip tip?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

Happy Wednesday!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## VansVapes



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

VansVapes said:


> View attachment 241358
> View attachment 241359
> View attachment 241360
> View attachment 241361


Looks like a big fat coil in there. What ID do you use?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## VansVapes

Grand Guru said:


> Looks like a big fat coil in there. What ID do you use?



It's a 4mm ID. Best flavour so far with the Zeus.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Christos

vicTor said:


> View attachment 241362


What's the juice capacity of this bottle?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

Christos said:


> What's the juice capacity of this bottle?



the one I'm using in the mech at the moment is a Dee Mods bottle - 5ml 

this of course is less than half of it's bigger cousin the Topside SQ - 12.5ml

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Mzr

Finally have a blue rda for the blue mod/s

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 241383


Snap! Awesome MTL RTA!




EDIT: I thought it was a vertex

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> Snap! Awesome MTL RTA!
> 
> View attachment 241386
> 
> 
> EDIT: I thought it was a vertex



But it is a vertex... in extended setup...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SarelD

Vertex it is!!!!






Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## ARYANTO

2 of the 3 musketeers [ @Intuthu Kagesi ,you're missed !] the grinning one in the pool is me - poolside vodka sundowners

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

.


ARYANTO said:


> 2 of the 3 musketeers [ @Intuthu Kagesi ,you're missed !] the grinning one in the pool is me - poolside vodka sundowners
> View attachment 241393


That quite a persian conversion you've got going on your chest  ... Have one for me Aryanto

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Viper_SA

Just discovered this today.... Yes, I was off the sauce for a long time. Lovimg it so far

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> .
> 
> That quite a persian conversion you've got going on your chest  ... Have one for me Aryanto


T'sek  can I borrow your hedge trimmers ?
Haven't shed the winter coat...yet.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Viper_SA said:


> Just discovered this today.... Yes, I was off the sauce for a long time. Lovimg it so far
> 
> View attachment 241394


Been tempted , any good ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Viper_SA said:


> Just discovered this today.... Yes, I was off the sauce for a long time. Lovimg it so far
> 
> View attachment 241394


Love the malt part  ... pity about the beer part tho'

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA

ARYANTO said:


> Been tempted , any good ?



I like it. I love malty tastes, so this I had to try.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Viper_SA said:


> I like it. I love malty tastes, so this I had to try.



Now this is what a malt should be 
*Nose: *_Reserved, dusty and somewhat closed to start with. Sweet and fragrant with moorland scents and dried herbal notes, subtle traces of butterscotch and boiled sweets, and a pencil-box base of new wood._
*Palate:* _Slightly astringent in texture, but sweet overall, with a drying, gradually building peppery-spicy warmth.
*Finish:* Long and warming ... in short ... orgasmic._

(_and when someone comes up with the perfect complimentary vape flavour for it ... I'll be in 7th heaven _)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Now this is what a malt should be
> *Nose: *_Reserved, dusty and somewhat closed to start with. Sweet and fragrant with moorland scents and dried herbal notes, subtle traces of butterscotch and boiled sweets, and a pencil-box base of new wood._
> *Palate:* _Slightly astringent in texture, but sweet overall, with a drying, gradually building peppery-spicy warmth.
> *Finish:* Long and warming ... in short ... orgasmic._
> 
> (_and when someone comes up with the perfect complimentary vape flavour for it ... I'll be in 7th heaven _)




My favorites through the years, in no particular order and keep in mind I have to pay off single malts over at least 3 months on my credit card 

Ardbeg 17 yo
Lagavullin 16 yo
Caol Isla 18 yo
Glenlivet 21 yo

Might have missed one or two, but mostly I find that I enjoy the stuff from Isle of Islay most. Hope I got all the spelling right on those...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Viper_SA said:


> My favorites through the years, in no particular order and keep in mind I have to pay off single malts over at least 3 months on my credit card
> 
> Ardbeg 17 yo
> Lagavullin 16 yo
> Caol Isla 18 yo
> Glenlivet 21 yo
> 
> Might have missed one or two, but mostly I find that I enjoy the stuff from Isle of Islay most. Hope I got all the spelling right on those...



They're all goodies and I agree with you on all the Islay malts, (_which includes Dalwhinnie_), and yes too on costs ... with our illustrious country managements "_sin taxes_" , I feel your pain .... as they unfortunately do require the sale of a kidney

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos

My Mavaton X test subjects….

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Viper_SA

Christos said:


> My Mavaton X test subjects….
> View attachment 241405



OMG! A green mod

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Rob Fisher

Interesting sunset last night!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Interesting sunset last night!
> View attachment 241450


I agree, the panels aren't bad either!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 241449


Even this one. Sweet!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

@KZOR Might recognize some items here

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

The rebuilt modified M17 with Merlin attached ... A very big thank you to @DarthBranMuffin too, the Merlin arrived 15 minutes ago

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum's! V4 Submariner, V8 Aerodynamic Individual and the new V9 21700!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## E.T.

tough to pick one

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

E.T. said:


> tough to pick one
> View attachment 241482



Pick the Reo...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> The rebuilt modified M17 with Merlin attached ... A very big thank you to @DarthBranMuffin too, the Merlin arrived 15 minutes ago
> View attachment 241459



Looking good, not too bad on the OCD levels...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MIKE6236

Might just be love...

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Red Pill is shining in the Solo

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Miks786



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 14


----------



## Rob Fisher

Match Matchy! R2D2 Vape and coffee cup! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V9 21700, Dvarw DL on today's 6km walk!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 241611


Ooooooo an MTL atty  ... What is it @DarthBranMuffin?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Ooooooo an MTL atty  ... What is it @DarthBranMuffin?



Innokin Ares-2 24mm

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Innokin Ares-2 24mm



Thanks for that ... aaaaaaaaaand ... How does it compare to my MTL's of choice, the Vertex and MD?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Thanks for that ... aaaaaaaaaand ... How does it compare to my MTL's of choice, the Vertex and MD?



Better than the MD, but I prefer the Vertex over the Ares (personal preference on looks and size). Performance wise it is very closely matched to the Vertex.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Better than the MD, but I prefer the Vertex over the Ares (personal preference on looks and size). Performance wise it is very closely matched to the Vertex.


Thanks so much for that ... I'll have to add it to my "give it a go" list then, as that places it smack bang between my current ADV's of choice

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

@Troy Campbell 's Rytro bomb shining in the Blotto !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA

I bit of squonking action while the rest of the gang has a pit stop

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA

I'd forgotten what a flavor banger the Citadel is




The Recurve isn't bad either. Enjoying the change of pace

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA

My "just-in-case" group. Coming in handy with a major pit stop of the other gear.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## vicTor

...tilling my own grave, to keep me level

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA

The perfect accompaniment to my fruity vapes tonight

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## MIKE6236

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 241665



Is that the drop solo? If so. Can you post a pic of your build?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

MIKE6236 said:


> Is that the drop solo? If so. Can you post a pic of your build?


It’s a 2.5mm ID BVC alien coil ohming at .32

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## MIKE6236

Grand Guru said:


> It’s a 2.5mm ID BVC alien coil ohming at .32


Aliens are always a winnner! 
I actually wanted to see the height of the coil. Sorry.
I have my coils top aligned with the top of the posts. Was just wondering if it was optimal.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

MIKE6236 said:


> Is that the drop solo? If so. Can you post a pic of your build?

Reactions: Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneDylan96



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

MIKE6236 said:


> Aliens are always a winnner!
> I actually wanted to see the height of the coil. Sorry.
> I have my coils top aligned with the top of the posts. Was just wondering if it was optimal.


Right at the top mate

Reactions: Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

I haven't used this RDA in ages.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

This dinosaur is eyeing the Stratum V9 21700 Dvarw Combo.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Nailedit77

Need I say more...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Sickboy77 said:


> Need I say more...
> View attachment 241779


Yes. Why are you vaping a red juice?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Grand Guru said:


> Yes. Why are you vaping a red juice?

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO

that time ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Vertex on the Pandora... just lovely!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 14


----------



## Grand Guru

Have an awesome day everyone!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

One of the smallest mods ever released!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

Mango freeze Wednesday

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Mauritz55

Rob Fisher said:


> This dinosaur is eyeing the Stratum V9 21700 Dvarw Combo.
> View attachment 241752


Hy moet mooi kyk!!ek sal hom bliksem ️!

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Mauritz55

Rob Fisher said:


> This dinosaur is eyeing the Stratum V9 21700 Dvarw Combo.
> View attachment 241752

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## THE REAPER

Hello

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO

Frosteeezz

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## E.T.



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## ShaneDylan96



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 241959


First time seeing a drip tip like that

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Angelskeeper

Finally got myself a tube mech...

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Viper_SA

what's in my hand.... Well, at the moment my hat  and a lump in my throat 

Thanks to uncle @Rob Fisher this beauty will soon be in my hand. What an awesome human being! As are all of you great peoples on this wonderful forum!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Angelskeeper



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Nailedit77

Unmatched match

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Mzr

Viper_SA said:


> what's in my hand.... Well, at the moment my hat  and a lump in my throat
> Thanks to uncle @Rob Fisher this beauty will soon be in my hand. What an awesome human being! As are all of you great peoples on this wonderful forum!
> 
> View attachment 241974


Wow beautiful mod bud hope you enjoy it if you don't may I call dibs please

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Mzr said:


> Wow beautiful mod bud hope you enjoy it if you don't may I call dibs please



lol, she won't be going anywhere. Too precious a gift

Reactions: Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr

Axial on top of the boxer dual 20700 squonk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 13


----------



## Angelskeeper



Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

The most awesome drip tips ever! DripTips by Bill!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Durban driveway vape meets include Bran Muffins! Thanks @Paul33 !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Durban driveway vape meets include Bran Muffins! Thanks @Paul33 !
> 
> View attachment 242096



These "driveway meets", are becoming quite the thing in Durbs I see  ... I will be returning to my homeland once SA returns to relative normality, and am looking forward to bran muffins, coffee and a vape in your driveway ... Are deck chairs provided or must I bring my own?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Some yummy Caramel Tofee in the Beest!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> These "driveway meets", are becoming quite the thing in Durbs I see  ... I will be returning to my homeland once SA returns to relative normality, and am looking forward to bran muffins, coffee and a vape in your driveway ... Are deck chairs provided or must I bring my own?



Always welcome to come for a driveway meet!

Chairs are optional and dependent on how many muffins you bring... Scotch will secure you and upgrade from driveway to pool-side seating, like first class, you just need to bring your own champagne

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Always welcome to come for a driveway meet!
> 
> Chairs are optional and dependent on how many muffins you bring... Scotch will secure you and upgrade from driveway to pool-side seating, like first class, you just need to bring your own champagne



In that case I'll be bringing along a decent malt and a couple of deck chairs along with the customary muffins

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> Some yummy Caramel Tofee in the Beest!
> View attachment 242103



 TAUREN BEEEEEST!!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## KZOR

Expromizer 1.4 MTL RTA on the Steam Crave Mini Robot.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Thanks again @DarthBranMuffin ... this little Merlin is the bomb

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Echo RTA from Umbrella Mods on the Stratum V4!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## E.T.

Giving the Reo a bit of a break

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Nailedit77

The troops

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Sickboy77 said:


> The troops
> View attachment 242130



Unmatchy matchyness level 100 achieved!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out and about walkies with the Echo RTA on the V4 Stratum! Wearing my Joose-E-Liqz T-shirt from @Naeemhoosen!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 242122


Enjoying the pulse?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA

Paul33 said:


> Enjoying the pulse?



Too much hey....

Reactions: Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33

Viper_SA said:


> Too much hey....


I’m rather attached as well

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Angelskeeper



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## MIKE6236

Angelskeeper said:


> View attachment 242157
> View attachment 242158


Ohms? If I may ask

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## E.T.

Lazy Saturday morning

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Angelskeeper

MIKE6236 said:


> Ohms? If I may ask


0.24 Ohms

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

It's such a beautiful day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thrill with Echo on top!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

Angelskeeper said:


> 0.24 Ohms


Perfect for that luxotic. That's cruising!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Finding it really hard to put down this setup....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Mzr

Date night with my squonk so glad she doesn't like sushi

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Paul33

Viper_SA said:


> Finding it really hard to put down this setup....
> 
> View attachment 242226


No more messing around, test the Nitrous out please!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO

Breakfast , @vicTor , damn near the best biltong and droewors I/we had in a very long time !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Paul33 said:


> No more messing around, test the Nitrous out please!



Well..... Dammit man. Now I want more of them. Great little atty. easy as pie to build and wick and flavor is bang on! I purposely used a juice I don't know that I got on Friday from Uncle Rob. The vape is EXACTLY the same taste as the finger test, and that rarely happens. Love the airflow as well. Only little gripe is that I keep pulling off the AFC ring when trying to remove the top cap, but luckily this isn't something I do every 10 minutes. It's like a Citadel with an 810 drip tip as far as flavor is concerned for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Finally got around to opening the black thelema. 
And some new coils to try.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## Paul33

Viper_SA said:


> Well..... Dammit man. Now I want more of them. Great little atty. easy as pie to build and wick and flavor is bang on! I purposely used a juice I don't know that I got on Friday from Uncle Rob. The vape is EXACTLY the same taste as the finger test, and that rarely happens. Love the airflow as well. Only little gripe is that I keep pulling off the AFC ring when trying to remove the top cap, but luckily this isn't something I do every 10 minutes. It's like a Citadel with an 810 drip tip as far as flavor is concerned for me.
> 
> View attachment 242248
> View attachment 242249
> View attachment 242250
> View attachment 242251


Perfect thank you. Now I have to spend more of my wife’s money. 

does it squonk and drain nicely cause some squonk atties suck at that?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Paul33 said:


> Perfect thank you. Now I have to spend more of my wife’s money.
> 
> does it squonk and drain nicely cause some squonk atties suck at that?


Squonk great, to be honest I haven't really paid attention to the draining part.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## YzeOne

Squonk Day today in this miserable Durban weather 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> Perfect thank you. Now I have to spend more of my wife’s money.
> 
> does it squonk and drain nicely cause some squonk atties suck at that?



awesome, I'm off the hook, someone else is !!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Breakfast , @vicTor , damn near the best biltong and droewors I/we had in a very long time !
> View attachment 242247



That sounds great. I think we need a group buy at some point.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

Resistance said:


> That sounds great. I think we need a group buy at some point.



my brother

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Halfdaft

ARYANTO said:


> Breakfast , @vicTor , damn near the best biltong and droewors I/we had in a very long time !
> View attachment 242247


Seconded!

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS

Pioneer in dl clear tank mode,Panama inside.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Happy Monday!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Roger Roger!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Dead Rabbit R Tank testing...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Dead Rabbit R Tank testing...
> 
> View attachment 242340


I like the engravings on this RTA.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> I like the engravings on this RTA.



it is quite nicely done, already have a long term project planned to add color to the engravings and polishing off the tank. Just have to decide which color (and that is if the Mrs likes the tank).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

...in the land of the blind, the one eyed man is king

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Cheers everyone!
Brunhilde MTL on the Voodoo Vapour E-pipe, MTaLien from BVC at 0.7ohms, Tobacco #1 18mg from Twisp and a nice Glenmorangie 10yr. Some Roger Whittaker to soothe the soul...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 18


----------



## Grand Guru

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Cheers everyone!
> Brunhilde MTL on the Voodoo Vapour E-pipe, MTaLien from BVC at 0.7ohms, Tobacco #1 18mg from Twisp and a nice Glenmorangie 10yr. Some Roger Whittaker to soothe the soul...
> View attachment 242368
> View attachment 242369
> View attachment 242370
> View attachment 242371



This one will be difficult to beat!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Cheers everyone!
> Brunhilde MTL on the Voodoo Vapour E-pipe, MTaLien from BVC at 0.7ohms, Tobacco #1 18mg from Twisp and a nice Glenmorangie 10yr. Some Roger Whittaker to soothe the soul...
> View attachment 242368
> View attachment 242369
> View attachment 242370
> View attachment 242371




very cool @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 242380


I'm so keen for mine to arrive. Its stuck in transit somewhere in Harrismith because apparently the truck drivers are striking and stomping their feet for something or other now. 

Still loving the nitrous?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Paul33 said:


> I'm so keen for mine to arrive. Its stuck in transit somewhere in Harrismith because apparently the truck drivers are striking and stomping their feet for something or other now.
> 
> Still loving the nitrous?



Yup, still in love

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Viper_SA said:


> Yup, still in love


Marriage material?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Coolfire Z80 provides a consistent performance with .3 ohm coils!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## baksteen8168

Got the OXVA Arbiter Solo for my "stealth" vape setup today. Chucked in a coil quick to see what all the hype's about. ( I like my MTL coils around 0.5 so this 1.1 is just temporoary) 

Pretty decent little atty

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

I think white maybe my colour!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## MIKE6236



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Rob Fisher said:


> I think white maybe my colour!
> View attachment 242459

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## JonnoD

My recently acquired Odin 100 and Reload S RTA. Loving this combo.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Morix

Yes its time..

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Morix said:


> Yes its time..
> View attachment 242492



Will love to see the final product once done... deserves to go on here for sure: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/polishing-vape-gear.t66325/#post-846512

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Morix

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Will love to see the final product once done... deserves to go on here for sure: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/polishing-vape-gear.t66325/#post-846512


Im going to do an entire strip. Even the rda will be completely dismantled, a good ol proper cleaning, will post it for you and tag you once done. I dont have any tools but my elbow.... Here we go.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Munro31

Morix said:


> Im going to do an entire strip. Even the rda will be completely dismantled, a good ol proper cleaning, will post it for you and tag you once done. I dont have any tools but my elbow.... Here we go.


Cannot wait to see it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## E.T.



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

E.T. said:


> View attachment 242497



No Reo's... again... you making a habit out of this now...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## E.T.

DarthBranMuffin said:


> No Reo's... again... you making a habit out of this now...


 ha ha the reo is never far away, if I stuggle too much with these aio devices go back to one of the reo's

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Black Rose T5 with Umbrella Mods Echo RTA!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

This nitrous rda is very, very good and flavour is amazing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Viper_SA

Paul33 said:


> This nitrous rda is very, very good and flavour is amazing.
> 
> View attachment 242578



Ordered my 2nd one last night.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Jengz

Go and get it! It's gonna be a good day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Paul33

Viper_SA said:


> Ordered my 2nd one last night.


This really is a good one. Very happy @vicTor force to buy one

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> This really is a good one. Very happy @vicTor force to buy one



glad to be right for once ...lol

enjoy it bro

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> glad to be right for once ...lol
> 
> enjoy it bro


I'm married, I have no idea what it means to be right...

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 242633


Show off

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## E.T.



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Viper_SA

E.T. said:


> View attachment 242655



What mod is that?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## E.T.

Viper_SA said:


> What mod is that?



Hi @Viper_SA its an Aspire Boxx

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

E.T. said:


> Hi @Viper_SA its an Aspire Boxx
> 
> View attachment 242667



Thanks. Never seen that before. Just thought it had a lot of "similarities to the Aspire Mixx

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru

My first mesh build ever! And this tank is amazing with the AF cut down to less than 50%, I'm getting smooth flavourful RDL vape.




Look at them bubbles

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 242736

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Viper_SA

Decided to give the dual coil Templar a rest and throw on a single coil Recurve. Those duals really chow through juice and batteries. Think this looks quite sexy...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO

CHEERS! That time .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Viper_SA

Two of the many mods in rotation today. Can't make up my mind, lol. Can't remember when last I vaped on a Zeus though... Squonking has taken over a bit for now...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO

A salute to our friends in KZN , Riverbend crock farm mug !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

ARYANTO said:


> A salute to our friends in KZN , Riverbend crock farm mug !
> View attachment 242796



SALUTE!!

Reactions: Winner 7 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## E.T.

Ready for a lazy sunday, and ok'ish juices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## GSM500

Happy Halloween Vaping

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Viper_SA

vicTor said:


> View attachment 242846



Hey @vicTor, looking very snazzy! Do these guys have a website somewhere?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Viper_SA said:


> Hey @vicTor, looking very snazzy! Do these guys have a website somewhere?



they on Facebook

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 242842


Rob with a Black Label ... there must be a storm on the way

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO

La dolce vita !! mini pool party .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## MIKE6236

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 242853
> 
> La dolce vita !! mini pool party .


Corona creeping up on you

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

ARYANTO said:


> Rob with a Black Label ... there must be a storm on the way



Actually, the Black Label was quite nice! There is a little bottle store opposite the restaurant (no liquor licence yet) and it looks like they are closing down because all they had were three quarts and I really felt like a beer! But I must say I was pleasantly surprised! Haven't had a Black Label for a hundred years!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Viper_SA

Beer just doesn't taste the same... Think my tastes have migrated to energizer drinks  but, when it's all you have in the fridge....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Testing some Strawberry Bubblegum

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

Getting chores done before going to go vote

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Asterix

Waiting for my wife to return from work before voting. (My thumb is a victim of a poorly aimed hammer, not a voting mark!).

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Asterix said:


> Waiting for my wife to return from work before voting. (My thumb is a victim of a poorly aimed hammer, not a voting mark!).
> 
> View attachment 242910



Try and explain that to an IEC official later today... hope they got UV scanners to check.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V4, Dvarw DL Bill Drip tip and Rebel XXX inside! Baby Choo looking on!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Asterix

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Try and explain that to an IEC official later today... hope they got UV scanners to check.






A raised eyebrow, but no hassles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor

Asterix said:


> View attachment 242932
> 
> 
> A raised eyebrow, but no hassles.



still rocking that Zeus, is it the same one ?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Asterix

vicTor said:


> still rocking that Zeus, is it the same one ?


Yup, old faithful!!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

Asterix said:


> Yup, old faithful!!



very nice, I'm impressed, love the Zeus back in my RTA days

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA

Now this is more to my liking

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33

Asterix said:


> View attachment 242932
> 
> 
> A raised eyebrow, but no hassles.


Snap

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Paul33

Asterix said:


> Waiting for my wife to return from work before voting. (My thumb is a victim of a poorly aimed hammer, not a voting mark!).
> 
> View attachment 242910


And snap

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO

sundowners

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Viper_SA

What's better than 12mg? 12mg X 2!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## M.Adhir

Couldn't decide what flavour to go with. Went with all

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 15


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 242866





Bro I have a feeling someone's watching

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Couldn't decide what flavour to go with. Went with all
> 
> View attachment 242975


Apocalyptic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Resistance said:


> View attachment 242979
> 
> Bro I have a feeling someone's watching



It was almost planned for Halloween... Vertex (should have used the Murdex) on the Phantom with some Taviro inside...

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Starting the week on high note!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

With the delays with the MT Essential Ceo they threw in a bonus Poet RDA! So a Squonker came out of the display cabinet to give it a test drive!

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Rob Fisher said:


> With the delays with the MT Essential Ceo they threw in a bonus Poet RDA! So a Squonker came out of the display cabinet to give it a test drive!
> View attachment 243059
> View attachment 243060
> View attachment 243061



Now the question is... is it pure poetry Uncle Rob?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Munro31

Rob Fisher said:


> With the delays with the MT Essential Ceo they threw in a bonus Poet RDA! So a Squonker came out of the display cabinet to give it a test drive!
> View attachment 243059
> View attachment 243060
> View attachment 243061


Super sexy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Now the question is... is it pure poetry Uncle Rob?



@DarthBranMuffin it's actually pretty good! I still prefer my RTA's so the squonker will only be out of the display cabinet for a couple of days!

Reactions: Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Came to work with daddy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Informative 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Rob Fisher said:


> With the delays with the MT Essential Ceo they threw in a bonus Poet RDA! So a Squonker came out of the display cabinet to give it a test drive!
> View attachment 243059
> View attachment 243060
> View attachment 243061


Oooooh! Dibs if you ever decide you don’t want it any more

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Neeko paired with the Kroma-R with some orange fruity flavour

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## AKS

Pioneer with Good Boy inside. 
Yum.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

AKS said:


> Pioneer with Good Boy inside.
> Yum.
> 
> View attachment 243123


I need a Paramour

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

AKS said:


> Pioneer with Good Boy inside.
> Yum.
> 
> View attachment 243123


Good Boy snap!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

If a 13 year old wants to bake something... let her! It will most likely end up being Chocolate Muffins with extra choc chips!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## GSM500

Looks good, pity the Vader Head didn't work out

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Viper_SA

Eskom is finally allowing me to charge some batteries for the other squonkers, so Miss Molly came out to play. Still can't get over the flavor on this Nitrous+ rda!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

Rda snatch and grab from @DarthBranMuffin. You might not get this one back bud. My bad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> Rda snatch and grab from @DarthBranMuffin. You might not get this one back bud. My bad.
> 
> View attachment 243218



 TAUREN!!!! Wait, that's my Tauren!!

"I Told You So!" comes to mind right now, but I won't say it...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Viper_SA

DarthBranMuffin said:


> TAUREN!!!! Wait, that's my Tauren!!
> 
> "I Told You So!" comes to mind right now, but I won't say it...



Well, if they're attys are as good as their drip tips I have I might just have to try one of yours on the 20th when you fly up for our vape meet @DarthBranMuffin @vicTor

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> TAUREN!!!! Wait, that's my Tauren!!
> 
> "I Told You So!" comes to mind right now, but I won't say it...


I’m used to being wrong being married and all and in this case I was very wrong. This atty is lekker lekker.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Wait, that's my Tauren



yours/mine potato/potato

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Brunhilde and Mixx with some Mango on ice....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 243246


bit early for beer @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> bit early for beer @Rob Fisher



Agreed! And I had too much Rijks Pinotage last night along with a CBC so instead of posting pics last night I went to bed!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Paul33 said:


> bit early for beer @Rob Fisher


NEVER! Damn breakfast of champions!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Stranger

Grand Guru said:


> Brunhilde and Mixx with some Mango on ice....
> View attachment 243245



Classy that, very classy.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 243299

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Squonk squonk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Angelskeeper



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## baksteen8168

With Vaperite's November sale I just had to pick up this combo. Cant beat R500 for a mod that retailed for R2500

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru

It's Friday!

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Grand Guru said:


> It's Friday!
> View attachment 243338



Awesome little mod. 
Man I miss my wismec reuleaux rx200s

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Miks786



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## AZAM-ZN

#V9D#Skyline R

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Munro31

AZAM-ZN said:


> #V9D#Skyline R
> View attachment 243368


I never have nice things to play with!!! Very sexy little number

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V9 Velvet with Dvarw DL went with fishing at Inanda Dam!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Tauriqj

Peasant Peon with the Citadel on top.....heaven!



Sent from my NOH-NX9 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Halfdaft

Tauriqj said:


> Peasant Peon with the Citadel on top.....heaven!
> View attachment 243384
> 
> 
> Sent from my NOH-NX9 using Tapatalk


@vicTor now this is a holy grail mod

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

Halfdaft Customs said:


> @vicTor now this is a holy grail mod



it's on my list bro

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Halfdaft

vicTor said:


> it's on my list bro


Along with another 45 RDAFV's?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vicTor

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Along with another 45 RDAFV's?



don't forget a Graal somewhere between that

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

*A BIG THANK YOU* goes out to @DarthBranMuffin ... This little modded M17 and Merlin combination is really rocking now ... I improved the airflow by making a 2mm*4mm insert for it, moving it to a loose MTL vape, but retaining the mindblowing flavour of this little wolf in sheeps clothing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher

Storm Trooper operational with Pioneer Insider inside!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

YAY!!!! loadshedsing....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Mollie

Pulse mod completely serviced today
And the hellfire mavt is in a testing stage thanks to @ivc_mixer for helping me out to test it

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA

The vaper said:


> View attachment 243421
> Pulse mod completely serviced today
> And the hellfire mavt is in a testing stage thanks to @ivc_mixer for helping me out to test it



Is that a Pulse mech on the left? Difficult to make out on the photo. What did you service?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mollie

Viper_SA said:


> Is that a Pulse mech on the left? Difficult to make out on the photo. What did you service?


No regulated pulse
The 510 was loose everytime I Drip or squonk its juice everywhere so I stripped completely and did some fixing

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nice cool light drizzle for a 6km walk around the suburb!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Loadshedding...

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 10


----------



## M.Adhir

First time trying this hex thing

And a set of some new magic from @charln inside - the crispness of the flavour is unbelievable.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru

Happy Monday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

It's a beautiful sunny morning after a rainy day in Bloem

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Morix



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Litchi on ice in the Solo/jellybox setup

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor

...one swallow, does not make a summer

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Morix

Grand Guru said:


> Litchi on ice in the Solo/jellybox setup
> 
> View attachment 243639


Being able to see the guts is big + and makes it so much more cool. Looks so rugged.

Dont look for kak here boi, ill sic my mod on you.... Sic em boy...

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

vicTor said:


> ...one swallow, does not make a summer
> View attachment 243644



Maybe not, but it does make for a great faire l'amour  #justsaying

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Morix

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 243663


Look at this guy... Personalize pouch and what not... its like have the last word in an argument.

Yea he won.. Lets go home.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO

That time ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Morix

ARYANTO said:


> That time ...
> View attachment 243675


Hows that appetizer? Nice invader.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Angelskeeper



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 243663


I recognise both that rda and that mod

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> I recognise both that rda and that mod

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## AKS

Dot mtl on Foxy one. Flavour is a joy,airflow adjustment not so much.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Munro31

AKS said:


> Dot mtl on Foxy one. Flavour is a joy,airflow adjustment not so much.
> View attachment 243693


Why drugs should not be taken at work!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

AKS said:


> Dot mtl on Foxy one. Flavour is a joy,airflow adjustment not so much.
> View attachment 243693



For me what worked was closing off the internal airflow underneath the deck completely and then only fine tuning it with the external airflow, starting at fully open and then closing it off slowly.

But the shineyness will make me forget all about airflow in any case as I'll only be looking at it all day long....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wickediix

vicTor said:


> ...one swallow, does not make a summer
> 
> View attachment 243644


Where can I get one of those wow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Wickediix said:


> Where can I get one of those wow



hi, firstly, these a mechanical mods, are you familiar with mechs ?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Wickediix

vicTor said:


> hi, firstly, these a mechanical mods, are you familiar with mechs ?


Yes Im familiar

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33

Not technically in my hand cause I’m eating so

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Stratum V9 21700 with Dvarw DL and Drip Tip by Bill with Red Pill inside was my setup of choice for a few days in the mountains!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Viper_SA

Playing with the mech family tonight

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## M.Adhir

Throwback setup for the evening madness 
It just works

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru

It's Friday!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Miks786

My Friday carry

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Munro31

Doing some gardening today

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA

Testing some new coils with @ivc_mixer pineapple cheesecake inside

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor

...made in the RSA

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 11


----------



## Viper_SA

Some Miss Daisy mtl with morning coffee

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Hooked

@Silver 

The Vozol flavours are outstanding! In the single flavours the best is the Strawberry Ice Cream. I have yet to meet someone who doesn't rave about it! 

At the moment I'm vaping one of the Dual flavours. I just love the technology behind this. One disposable, but inside 2 batteries and 2 vials of juice, one for each flavour. So simple really, but so creative! Kudos to Vozol for this!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

The Vertex always delivers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## CashKat88

Miks786 said:


> View attachment 243818
> My Friday carry


Where did you get that clear battery door from? Looks amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Miks786

CashKat88 said:


> Where did you get that clear battery door from? Looks amazing


I bought the mod like that bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## YzeOne

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 243952


One day I will own a Noisy Cricket v2 .....

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Angelskeeper

@ivc_mixer

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Morix

_Keen /30T/goonOG/0.11_

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## incredible_hullk

Ice cold jack Tennessee fire.. yes kids have hijacked study table

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Morix

incredible_hullk said:


> Ice cold jack Tennessee fire.. yes kids have hijacked study table
> 
> View attachment 244027


A nice old Caramel tobacco vape goes well with on the rocks.


----------



## Grand Guru

Some Pineapple delicacy in the Intake

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

vicTor said:


> View attachment 244072



*It's mine *

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Caliburn A2 from @Sir Vape and Rebel XXX from @BaD Mountain! I knew XXX would do well in a pod system as well!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Viper_SA

vicTor said:


> View attachment 244072



Surely you're not serious.... I smell a trap

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hussar BXR - First white one on the planet! OMG it's a beauty!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Viper_SA said:


> Surely you're not serious.... I smell a trap



That's OK ... We'll be there early and in between mouthfuls of Eisbein, can set a few traps of our own

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## vicTor

Viper_SA said:


> Surely you're not serious.... I smell a trap



relax, the prize is inside the envelope and what a prize it is !

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

vicTor said:


> relax, the prize is inside the envelope and what a prize it is !



I take it the draw is simply for eligibility into the second, (of 65536 rounds), where contestants will be required to perform a solo cabaret

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Happy Campers in both with their new BXR's! Bazinga! @BigGuy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Miks786



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

The Beest with some strawberry bubblegum by our local legendary mixer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## MIKE6236

@ivc_mixer

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## MIKE6236

@ivc_mixer

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

eVic Primo Mini

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

MIKE6236 said:


> @ivc_mixer
> View attachment 244143


i still need to try this rta one day and see what all the woohaa is about...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> i still need to try this rta one day and see what all the woohaa is about...



I know a guy...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I know a guy...


maybe I know a guy...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> The Beest with some strawberry bubblegum by our local legendary mixer.
> 
> View attachment 244141



And just when you thought I missed it.....  TAUREN BEEEEEEST!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MIKE6236

Paul33 said:


> i still need to try this rta one day and see what all the woohaa is about...



Give me 2 months and we can talk. Mabey.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Going out for din-dins setups! Hussar BXR RF Edition, Stratum V9 21700 DVarw DL combo!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

The Soulmate on the Druga with some iced litchi

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor

mech infantry

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## CashKat88

Using a Samsung 40T and currently running at 0.36ohm, any suggestions on how low I can go on ohms? I want it to hit hard but it seems pretty timid at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 244239



the dash says you need a number 2

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Rob Fisher

Skyline-R with new Bell Cap from France.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Skyline-R and Monarch JIIIS both with new Bell Caps on the Stratum V4's!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Jengz

CashKat88 said:


> Using a Samsung 40T and currently running at 0.36ohm, any suggestions on how low I can go on ohms? I want it to hit hard but it seems pretty timid at the moment.
> View attachment 244233


Single coil 0.2-0.25 will be best and also get a coil with less mass so ramp up is faster

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

CashKat88 said:


> Using a Samsung 40T and currently running at 0.36ohm, any suggestions on how low I can go on ohms? I want it to hit hard but it seems pretty timid at the moment.
> View attachment 244233


0.25 or contact our resident @vicTor inox the mech guru

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Jengz said:


> Single coil 0.2-0.25 will be best and also get a coil with less mass so ramp up is faster


Ok, what he said.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## AKS



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> the dash says you need a number 2


That’s kak funny

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Getting ready for some late Thursday night action...

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## vicTor

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Getting ready for some late Thursday night action...
> 
> View attachment 244267



see you there

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

In the hand tonight are a few setups... The 2 Stratum V4's with new Bell Cap Tanks for the Monarch JIIIS and the Skyline-R, The Hussar BXR with a Mobb Mini, the Billet Box with the Pioneer Insider and my main setup which is the Stratum V9 21700 with an OG Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Rob Fisher said:


> In the hand tonight are a few setups... The 2 Stratum V4's with new Bell Cap Tanks for the Monarch JIIIS and the Skyline-R, The Hussar BXR with a Mobb Mini, the Billet Box with the Pioneer Insider and my main setup which is the Stratum V9 21700 with an OG Dvarw DL!
> View attachment 244273



The textbook case of finding a style that you like and sticking with it... awesome setups Uncle Rob!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Happy Friday everyone!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Miks786



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Resistance

It refill time


The clone dvarw has @TFM caramel latte and the galaxies has @TFM strawberry milkshake. The Freemax pod has some plain nicotine at 18mg,but the previous flavour still come through.


Happy Friday. Good weekend!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 13


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Norman Anderson

Well, it is in my right hand

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Stranger

CashKat88 said:


> Using a Samsung 40T and currently running at 0.36ohm, any suggestions on how low I can go on ohms? I want it to hit hard but it seems pretty timid at the moment.
> View attachment 244233



Single core clapton @ 0.2. Kanthal will last longer. Ni80 to me tastes better and will ramp up a bit quicker
https://www.vapeking.co.za/geekvape-ni80-clapton-wire-24g-36g-3m.html

5.5/6 wraps 2.5 ID should do it for a single.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Norman Anderson

Quite impressed by the little clutch.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA

Picked this up on a whim today. Had my name and favorite color on the can  not bad at all, but it won't replace my Monster Ultra Red

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Get Smurfy

Reactions: Winner 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 244318



Dude there's someone bombing your pic.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33

Resistance said:


> Dude there's someone bombing your pic.


Some random child who calls me dad

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V9 Dvarw Combo amongst the mushrooms!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

MTL combo

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance

Paul33 said:


> Some random child who calls me dad


Next thing you know you have to feed him and give him harbour

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MIKE6236



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## E.T.



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Norman Anderson

18650 Hellfire squonk with Helfire single coil rdta

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru

Gave a great week everyone!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Hussar Gobby has awesome flavour! Still waiting for the replacement top cap but have found an easier way to fill it! Bottom fill for the win! Best Hussar RTA ever!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Minor pitstop session. Started with the Dead Rabbit R.... the flavour I'm getting out of this thing is phenomenal!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hussar BXR with the Boxxer! Awesome setup!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Current operational setups! BlackRose iEvo AIO, Stratum V9 Dvarw DL and Hussar BXR Boxxer!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

A very old setup: crius/Rx Gen dual. A very reliable setup!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

BlackRose iEvo with Flower RTA on walkies!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA

Not sure where to post, and it's in my hand... lol 
Some before and after pics of a little project 
Thanks for the idea @DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Abyss with the BP Mods Pioneer Insider and BVC RBAlien... smooth and delicious flavor!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Devon Strydom

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 244731



I want it…

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 244731



still on the first fill from the vape meet ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Halfdaft

MRHarris1 said:


> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


Not gonna lie, at first I though this was another @vicTor post

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

BXR and a cup of coffee!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Miks786



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

As always the Dani 21700's with Dvarw DL's go on the boat! Practice for tomorrow's MLF Compo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Mix and match Zenith/Z80 setup with a custom driptip

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Viper_SA

Trying a new coil and wick in the Pioneer

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## SarelD

vicTor said:


> View attachment 244855


This is just so purdy!!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

SarelD said:


> This is just so purdy!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk



thank you, keep up the good work Sir !

p.s. - I still want what we spoke about

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SarelD

I need to get one for myself, then I can.you out bud. If only I can get my hands on one

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Tauriqj

Squonking has never been so good!






Sent from my NOH-NX9 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Halfdaft

Tauriqj said:


> Squonking has never been so good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my NOH-NX9 using Tapatalk


That's a very easy thing to say when you're rocking a Peon

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Akil



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## VansVapes

Trying out some 3mm Bewolk pre-build coils

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Devon Strydom



Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

Dvarw on the dual 21700 Evdilo with 2 Sanyo B. Battery life fir days!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mellody Box with Hussar Gobby RTA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Unific AIO with Hussar Gobby RTA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

Happy Monday!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## @TRIVIO74

in my hand is the dovpo ww2. and yes i think its time to vape in puplic. if smokers can then we can to.


----------



## @TRIVIO74



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

BlackRose iEvo with Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 245053


did you win with the build in this dude? flavour back to being aweome?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Paul33 said:


> did you win with the build in this dude? flavour back to being aweome?



Still have another coil option to try. So will run two on one coil setup and two on the 2nd option and then decide. One thing though, the Firebolt 3.5mm laces aren't tight enough through a 3mm coil on 20 gauge wire. It needs to be packed more tightly. It is however running quite nicely at 50W at the moment with CB V2

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Hi my name is Tinus and I have an addiction....

Reactions: Winner 9 | Funny 3


----------



## MIKE6236

Just a little bit of MTL action. 


PnP RBA inside.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw DL FL's operational!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw MTL FL in the iEvo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Halfdaft

Rob Fisher said:


> Dvarw MTL FL in the iEvo!
> View attachment 245106


Can you run the tank that comes with that device on any mod with a 510?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Can you run the tank that comes with that device on any mod with a 510?



Yes you can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Halfdaft

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes you can.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting… does it have any issues with square bridges like the hellfire AIO?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

Awesome little mod this!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## CashKat88

Tempest ice 12 MG in the Ether
Black current 3mg in the Gata

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V9 21700 Dvarw Combo!




Shared a rack of ribs as a starter!



Pepper Fillet for mains!



Went outside for a vape! Maybe vaped a bit much or we live in the mist belt of KZN.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Mollie

Univapo day today forgot my mod at home gonna be a long day

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

Morning handcheck

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Mollie

Just bought this disposal and must say the flavour is pretty good

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Miks786

Grand Guru said:


> Morning handcheck
> View attachment 245340


JK mini  damn I want one

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

A mate bought the hammer of god dna and put the 38mm valhalla on top. It’s ridiculous.

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> A mate bought the hammer of god dna and put the 38mm valhalla on top. It’s ridiculous.
> 
> View attachment 245366



Slap a MTL RTA on there and you can vape for a month on the same batteries...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## VansVapes



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Morix

@vicTor 
Voopoo

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## vicTor

nooit bra, eish

Reactions: Agree 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Morix said:


> View attachment 245403
> @vicTor
> Voopoo

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Phill

Morix said:


> View attachment 245403
> @vicTor
> Voopoo


I can only shake my head......... I don't have words.......

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Morix said:


> View attachment 245403
> @vicTor
> Voopoo



To clarify...

"VOOPOO" is a brand of vaping products, notorious for their DRAG and PnP range of devices and coils.

"VOOPING" is the action of vaping while pooping.

Easily two words that will be used in the wrong context as some might see the devices as the later option in any case.

Bonus points are achieved when VOOPING while using a VOOPOO as long as you don't drop it in the loo... then it is all just POO... 

And that is the end of today's episode of Fun Facts With Dad, stay tuned for some more... 

(PS: nowhere on today's to-do list was seeing another vapers jockstrap plastered on the internet... #justsaying)

Reactions: Agree 8 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> PS: nowhere on today's to-do list was seeing another vapers jockstrap plastered on the internet... #justsaying



Is it on tomorrows to-do list?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Viper_SA

I owned five Reos at one point but this is by far the best squonker I've ever had! Doesn't hit quite as hard as my Molly, but it's a damn fine vape and mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Paul33 said:


> Is it on tomorrows to-do list?


It's NEVER on the to-do list....

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Morix

DarthBranMuffin said:


> To clarify...
> 
> "VOOPOO" is a brand of vaping products, notorious for their DRAG and PnP range of devices and coils.
> 
> "VOOPING" is the action of vaping while pooping.
> 
> Easily two words that will be used in the wrong context as some might see the devices as the later option in any case.
> 
> Bonus points are achieved when VOOPING while using a VOOPOO as long as you don't drop it in the loo... then it is all just POO...
> 
> And that is the end of today's episode of Fun Facts With Dad, stay tuned for some more...
> 
> (PS: nowhere on today's to-do list was seeing another vapers jockstrap plastered on the internet... #justsaying)



Last time i checked this should be a 18+ forum. If you find my post offensive dont comment on my shit. So for the overly sensitive if you find my stuff to be a little to rich for your taste #ignore( very easy) not sure what ur trying to achieve by humiliating me. People that know me knows my sense of humor. Just because you're a dry bag doesn't mean i or anyone else have to walk in line according to what you feel is right. Instead if you wanted to handle it in a professional manner you could have sent me a DM, but no this is typical " im the guy, watch me handle this" attitude.

Dont take me on in a public platform, it says more about you than it does me. #justsaying

And i know a few will have sand in their arse because of what i say here, why? Because its true.

So let me apologize to all the sensitive viewers that won't be able to sleep tonight. Sorry hay, i was trying to crack a funny one. Clearly the wrong place for the wrong age group.

Reactions: Dislike 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Exactly... it's just banter mate! I actually thought my post was informative and as light hearted as yours, not humiliating... each to their own. Sleep tight!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Stew

Trying a bit of TC with the Lost Vape Grus and UB Pro pod. Thanks Adriaan.
What is your sweet spot Temperature Wise. This is on 135c. So scared of burning the coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

Stew said:


> Trying a bit of TC with the Lost Vape Grus and UB Pro pod. Thanks Adriaan.
> What is your sweet spot Temperature Wise. This is on 275c. So scared of burning the coil.
> View attachment 245468


I’m not a TC fan but I suggest you start low and work your way up

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## ARYANTO

Waiting for my cadre, @Intuthu Kagesi - freezing Strawb vodka, etc etc

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Mollie

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 245489


What is that nice looking mod on the right me like?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

The vaper said:


> What is that nice looking mod on the right me like?


It’s an abyss dude. Grabbed it this morning. It’s very very cool!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Mollie

Paul33 said:


> It’s an abyss dude. Grabbed it this morning. It’s very very cool!


Guess I have save up for this mod but it looks very nice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33

The vaper said:


> Guess I have save up for this mod but it looks very nice


I had to save long time for my new toy. No spare luxury money anymore.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mollie

Paul33 said:


> I had to save long time for my new toy. No spare luxury money anymore.


This one 
*Abyss AiO 60w Kit by Dovpo X Suicide Mods*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 245489



hawt !!!

congrats dude

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

The vaper said:


> This one
> *Abyss AiO 60w Kit by Dovpo X Suicide Mods*


Yebo yes

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Monark in my hand. The Iceman cometh...

Surprised by how small this device is, how hard it hits and how easy it was to quickly strip and polish the internals. There is a very slight overhang with the Nitrous beauty ring on the beveling, but my OCD can live with that. Battery is a very, very tight fit in there, Will have to be careful to not tear up battery wraps, but it hits like a ton of bricks!

Paired with some of @ivc_mixer Sour Blue Gummy. Yummy yums.

@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Viper_SA

Viper_SA said:


> Monark in my hand. The Iceman cometh...
> 
> Surprised by how small this device is, how hard it hits and how easy it was to quickly strip and polish the internals. There is a very slight overhang with the Nitrous beauty ring on the beveling, but my OCD can live with that. Battery is a very, very tight fit in there, Will have to be careful to not tear up battery wraps, but it hits like a ton of bricks!
> 
> Paired with some of @ivc_mixer Sour Blue Gummy. Yummy yums.
> 
> @Rob Fisher
> 
> View attachment 245503
> View attachment 245504


Took off the beauty ring to get rid of the overhang. It was killing me. And managed to tear a brand new battery wrap... Think I have the hang of it now and the new wrap is matchy matchy as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Grimmreaper87

Man do I love this abyss with the pioneer insider

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## MIKE6236

Viper_SA said:


> managed to tear a brand new battery wrap... Think I have the hang of it now and the new wrap is matchy matchy as well
> 
> View attachment 245517



BLCK branded wraps is tough as hell. Those superhero wraps lasted 2 weeks on my tight fit squonk. BLCK wraps going for 3 weeks now without a mark.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Paul33

Grimmreaper87 said:


> View attachment 245572
> 
> 
> Man do I love this abyss with the pioneer insider


Does the insider have more airflow than than the ether?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Somehow the Miso pro delivers the best flavour with unbelievable notes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## SarelD

Have a super Saturday FAM!!






Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Grimmreaper87

Paul33 said:


> Does the insider have more airflow than than the ether?


Yes it surely does but close mine down a little more than halfway when on fruit ice juices

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Grimmreaper87 said:


> Yes it surely does but close mine down a little more than halfway when on fruit ice juices


Thank you!

I gave the ether a pitstop and lifted the coil a bit. I had it quite far down. Let’s see what that does to the airflow. Reckon it’ll help a bit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grimmreaper87

Paul33 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I gave the ether a pitstop and lifted the coil a bit. I had it quite far down. Let’s see what that does to the airflow. Reckon it’ll help a bit.


I have the ether bridge as well and enjoy it just as much for me it has a little more airflow than the rta and gives better flavor luckily I bought my abyss used but thankfully got All the accessories packs for it with the ether bridge and the pioneer insider included so not a fan of the production coils i like to build my own next for me is the vandy vape pulse AIO when we get them here in sa

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Watching F1 qualifying with the "big" guns

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

YAY for loadshedding!!!

Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 2


----------



## MIKE6236

6mg Red Pill and some cheap ass coffee


Nice soft constant drizzling this morning.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

3mg Red Pill and Jacobs coffee.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

My Stratum V9 Super Tusk now has a branded battery cap!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor

@ivc_mixer damn son !

I mean 5son !

brilliant coffee

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> @ivc_mixer damn son !
> 
> I mean 5son !
> 
> brilliant coffee
> 
> View attachment 245638


Is it strong coffee or a skinny decaf latte type of coffee?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

vicTor said:


> @ivc_mixer damn son !
> 
> I mean 5son !
> 
> brilliant coffee
> 
> View attachment 245638


Thank you sir. Glad you're enjoying it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> Is it strong coffee or a skinny decaf latte type of coffee?



strong bro, like I like my woman

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

Paul33 said:


> Is it strong coffee or a skinny decaf latte type of coffee?


Lol, definitely not skinny decaf, that's for sure! But it's not an espresso type coffee either. It's a Cafe Latte/Cappuccino type coffee (I use 3 different coffees to make it). This one for @vicTor is a special blend though as he does max VG. Same basic recipe, but slightly adapted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

ivc_mixer said:


> Lol, definitely not skinny decaf, that's for sure! But it's not an espresso type coffee either. It's a Cafe Latte/Cappuccino type coffee (I use 3 different coffees to make it). This one for @vicTor is a special blend though as he does max VG. Same basic recipe, but slightly adapted.



I appreciate the adaptation, thank you

but wow, this is awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum Super Ivory's! 18650 and 21700, DNA60 and Dicodes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Highway setup

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pulled out the Squape Arise for a change! It's a great RTA! I need to use it more often!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Phill

Early morning work companion

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher

Solar Storm with Vapor Giant!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## JordanEpic

You all knew, and every body warned me, and I didn't believe it, and now I do. 11 days to D-Day, couldn't be more excited but it was tough getting here. Hope everyone is well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru

JordanEpic said:


> You all knew, and every body warned me, and I didn't believe it, and now I do. 11 days to D-Day, couldn't be more excited but it was tough getting here. Hope everyone is well.
> View attachment 245789


Best wishes @JordanEpic

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

JordanEpic said:


> You all knew, and every body warned me, and I didn't believe it, and now I do. 11 days to D-Day, couldn't be more excited but it was tough getting here. Hope everyone is well.
> View attachment 245789



long time, so you getting married on the 18th Dec ?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## DavyH

JordanEpic said:


> You all knew, and every body warned me, and I didn't believe it, and now I do. 11 days to D-Day, couldn't be more excited but it was tough getting here. Hope everyone is well.
> View attachment 245789



We'll raise a glass to you, mate - unless you want to switch the reception to the German Club in Edenvale, then you can buy the drinks!

Congratulations to you and the future Mrs. Epic!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JordanEpic

vicTor said:


> long time, so you getting married on the 18th Dec ?


Yeah bro. It's been like fight club here for the last 3 or 4 months

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## JordanEpic

DavyH said:


> We'll raise a glass to you, mate - unless you want to switch the reception to the German Club in Edenvale, then you can buy the drinks!
> 
> Congratulations to you and the future Mrs. Epic!


A raised glass shall be more than adequate, thank you

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

JordanEpic said:


> Yeah bro. It's been like fight club here for the last 3 or 4 months



all the best, same day as my birthday and JHB Vape Meet

...we'll be thinking of you

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vape Snail in the Hussar BXR!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Some squonking action tonight with some blueberry cheesecake

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V9 with Dvarw and Hussar BXR with VapeShell!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## GadgetFreak

Testing, testing, testing. Excellent quality Cthulhu AIO Box Mod from @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## JordanEpic

I gym and vape, sorry not sorry.

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tripod on the recently serviced Stratum V6M!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## AZAM-ZN



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Paul33

GadgetFreak said:


> Testing, testing, testing. Excellent quality Cthulhu AIO Box Mod from @Sir Vape
> View attachment 245856


Does it come with an rba?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GadgetFreak

Paul33 said:


> Does it come with an rba?


Yes it does, single coil very easy to build! My only problem is finding the SWEET spot

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

GadgetFreak said:


> Yes it does, single coil very easy to build! My only problem is finding the SWEET spot


It looks very similar to the Exocet so should be an easy fix to help you find that sweet spot. 

post a pic of your build and I’m sure we can make it shine

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> Some squonking action tonight with some blueberry cheesecake
> 
> View attachment 245814


Snap

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## GSM500

Prime's on Pico's Morning in powerless Pretoria East

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani 21700's getting ready for a day on the water tomorrow! One 21700 lasts pretty much the whole day and the other Dani is just for backup! The little bottle goes in the pocket for refilling the DVarw's during the day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Murdex on the Esquare.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## AKS



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor

two DMD's in the hand is worth 3 in the bush

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dad is that Red Pill in your Dvarw?

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Dad is that Red Pill in your Dvarw?
> View attachment 245931


This is how interested my cat is in life in general

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

Die Swart Kat!. He goes out at night to fight crime.


Paul33 said:


> This is how interested my cat is in life in general
> 
> View attachment 245941

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## M.Adhir

Going into Exile

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Phill

Early morning desk/hand check.......

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 17


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru

Need a refill urgently

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor

...back to my roots //\< Monark for life

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> ...back to my roots //\< Monark for life
> 
> View attachment 246121


And I see you using my rda’s

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> And I see you using my rda’s



22mm Citadel's, nothing comes close

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> 22mm Citadel's, nothing comes close


I need and want. So much want.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Winner 10 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## MIKE6236



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor

...V for vicTor

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Phill

vicTor said:


> ...back to my roots //\< Monark for life
> 
> View attachment 246121


Got to love those Monark's!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

vicTor said:


> ...back to my roots //\< Monark for life
> 
> View attachment 246121


both look great, but the red one I like most

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V9 with Taifun GX!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Angelskeeper



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## CashKat88

Perfect sized mod for a night out. 
Bourbon old-fashioned with some Vgod Cubano 12mg.
Yum

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 9 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## AKS



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Phill

Morning work desk companions

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher

Baby Choo trying to stop social media attention!

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gold plated Skyline in the Uninfic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## MIKE6236

This is how you end your last working day for the year...

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## M.Adhir

Anytime is tea time, as long as there's coffee 
Gear edition Apocalypse is awesome too, with a mix of Arabica Latte and Royal Dluxe piped in

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## vicTor

...day of mech reconciliation

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## Morix

Angelskeeper said:


> View attachment 246327


+ respect

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88

Not really a Peroni guy, more of a Stella guy but it went well with the snow cone, tigers blood 50mg I got in the tank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Billet Box with Rose Gold Insider and Stratum V9 with Dvarw ready to go out for our first Xmas lunch! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## M.Adhir

Some homemade zinger wingers and some 15mg skyline for the day

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Thunderhead Creations Elite Pro on the Hellfire Phantom

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Thunderhead Creations Elite Pro on the Hellfire Phantom
> 
> View attachment 246556


Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  .... aaaaaaand?  ... How is it?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  .... aaaaaaand?  ... How is it?



So far... bloody damn nice! The machining is as per THC standards, 7 more airflow inserts to work through though to find the perfect one. It is a keeper!!!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pizza time!

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Nailedit77

Thelema quest running Arctic fox

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Nailedit77

One of the best squonk mods I have ever owned

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Mzr

Sickboy77 said:


> View attachment 246604
> One of the best squonk mods I have ever owned


Wow you have it already

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mzr

Would like to know your thoughts on the dead v3 too @Sickboy77?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nailedit77

Mzr said:


> Wow you have it already


I got lucky

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Nailedit77

Mzr said:


> Would like to know your thoughts on the dead v3 too @Sickboy77?


Loving it, the honey cone airflow is so smooth! Build deck is awesome and flavour is MENTAL!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Mzr

Sickboy77 said:


> Loving it, the honey cone airflow is so smooth! Build deck is awesome and flavour is MENTAL!


That airflow does look alot like the bonza rda too

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Friday unwinding time...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher

BP Mods Pioneer Insider - Still my favourite bridge!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> BP Mods Pioneer Insider - Still my favourite bridge!
> View attachment 246645
> View attachment 246646


Still my favourite setup of yours

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V9's times two with Dvarw DL's and Nugget BB with Rose Gold Pioneer Insider!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## M.Adhir

Apocalyptic times

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Apocalyptic times
> 
> 
> View attachment 246715


I was wondering how much of those you actually have. 
Question answered. They look great!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Rivera

Classic Wotofo Recurve on the Voopoo Musket

Been on pod systems for a while and recently decided to go back to RDAs. I have to say I don’t like the new ones these days. Tried the Passage RDA and hated it. Sticking to my old faithful!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

Back to work!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Nailedit77

It's a blue Monday ✌

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

Sickboy77 said:


> View attachment 246604
> One of the best squonk mods I have ever owned


What mod is this?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nothing beats a fresh wick, fresh bottle of Red Pill and a high-quality Framed Staple Coil... in an OG Dvarw DL on top of a comfortable quality mod!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA

Enjoying one of my prizes from the vape meet immensely

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Nailedit77

Paul33 said:


> What mod is this?


Lost vape centaurus squonk, not in SA as yet

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Sickboy77 said:


> Lost vape centaurus squonk, not in SA as yet


It is or you won't have one.
Not for sale commercially in SA yet.
Enjoy it looks like a great mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 246792



I'm surprised RDTA's haven't enjoyed greater successes in the marketplace ... it's a flippen RDA with a tank on it's butt, and I think we all agree that RDA's outperform tanks?

Reactions: Agree 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 246792


Nice to see your still using the Pyro

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I'm surprised RDTA's haven't enjoyed greater successes in the marketplace ... it's a flippen RDA with a tank on it's butt, and I think we all agree that RDA's outperform tanks?



It's a RDTA kinda day... Tauren BF RDTA paired with a NCV2 just works perfect every day! That is why I have 3 on rotation.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

The vaper said:


> Nice to see your still using the Pyro


I love it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> It's a RDTA kinda day... Tauren BF RDTA paired with a NCV2 just works perfect every day! That is why I have 3 on rotation.
> 
> View attachment 246795


Now ya smokin' vapin'

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani 21700, Dvarw DL and a Bass!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher

Get your vape off my chair Dad!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## CashKat88

It's been a while since the ol' Dani came out to play, love the size of this mod... It's basically a fancy little German Pico

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Phantom with Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru

Compact

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Penguin V2 with Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw 16 on the Eleaf iStick Amni!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

Ol’ faithful

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## MIKE6236

Just a quicky.

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Devon Strydom

Two of my favorite mechs now have toppers. And I’m loving them

Reactions: Winner 14


----------



## Rivera

In dripping heaven

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Paul33

Rivera said:


> In dripping heaven
> 
> View attachment 246955


Nice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> Ol’ faithful
> 
> View attachment 246932



 TAUREN!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> TAUREN!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## AKS



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Some DL mech action by the pool today. OG Drop on the Squeezer with some Bok Melk Fruit Loops wetting the wicks.

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Paul33

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 247001
> 
> Some DL mech action by the pool today. OG Drop on the Squeezer with some Bok Melk Fruit Loops wetting the wicks.


Sunshine!

It’s been raining and misty and generally kak here for the last week!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

#squonklife

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Mollie

Dit is nou die lewe lekker klippies premium en n lekker vape

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Awesome cup of coffee made with my Xmas Present! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

It was time to walk off some of the excesses of yesterdays Xmas Lunch! Gammon, Langos, Trifle and many other verboten items! It sure was warm on the road today! Stratum V9 Dvarw Combo went with as always!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Akil

Foxy got a makeover today.
It used to be the black with green "leather"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Stew

The new Hellvape Wirice launcher tank. Using the 1.2 ohm coil and a juice I like and know, the flavour is not very good. With the airflow slot fully open it's not to restrictive.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 8


----------



## HapticSimian

Rediscovering the joy of vaping.

Christmas prezzie to myself: OXVA Arbiter 2 sitting on top of the Voopoo Drag 3 with mandatory temp control firmware update. 2 little 8.5 wrap SS316l coils. This is bliss.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

I am loving my Xmas present from my sweet wife! It makes an awesome cup of coffee!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

No, it is not shiny, but the Insider inside her is...

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> No, it is not shiny, but the Insider inside her is...
> 
> View attachment 247152


Noice!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Monday morning MTL setup

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> Monday morning MTL setup
> 
> View attachment 247164



Second Monday, or has yesterday not stopped yet?

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Second Monday, or has yesterday not stopped yet?


I was working this past weekend so it felt kinda Monday morning to me

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Halfdaft

My two daily drivers

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Munro31

Just chilling watching TV, great little vape this!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

No tank beats the Siren!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

My two favourite setups of all time! Stratum V4 Submariner and Stratum V9 Super Tusk both with OG Dvarw DL's!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## AKS



Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Viper_SA

Rockin' it old-school

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## KZOR

Juice testing and "bird" watching in Struisbaai. Blissfull to the the bone.
Super lovely Kiwi Lemonade by Vapology and Arabian Nights by Pied Piper.
Rounded off with some vitamin B @ C (vuil coke)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

Mod keeping me company while I sit with my dogs while we get lashed with rain and lightning and thunder!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

This was earlier today, My MTL Mod next to the Misty Mountain and Macadamias.

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Raindance

You can spend a hell of a lot more, but it will not be better than this…

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> This was earlier today, My MTL Mod next to the Misty Mountain and Macadamias.
> View attachment 247262


Damn but I like the look of these mods!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 247296



Living dangerously with a troll X

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Living dangerously with a troll X


No leaking issues or maybe an occasional weeping if left overnight. I probably got one from a better batch!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Akil

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 247296


Almost snap!
Picked up a gen3 yesterday. Didn't realise how compact this mod really is

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA

Akil said:


> Almost snap!
> Picked up a gen3 yesterday. Didn't realise how compact this mod really is
> View attachment 247312



Dude, where was that pic taken? I need that view!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Akil

Viper_SA said:


> Dude, where was that pic taken? I need that view!


My penthouse 

It's at The Leonardo

Reactions: Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Akil said:


> My penthouse
> 
> It's at The Leonardo



Sandton? I'm not from Jhb bud, be a bit more specific, lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akil

Viper_SA said:


> Sandton? I'm not from Jhb bud, be a bit more specific, lol


That's the one

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Asterix



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## vicTor

...get ready 2Ω22 !

I'm coming for you !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Paul33

Happy New Year’s Eve all.

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Rivera

Loving this lil flavour banger!

Destiny RTA

Forgot how finicky RTAs can be, but fixed some issues  Hate the look of the bubble glass but oh well lol. Sucks there are so few single coil RTA options on the market

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Jengz

Rivera said:


> Loving this lil flavour banger!
> 
> Destiny RTA
> 
> Forgot how finicky RTAs can be, but fixed some issues  Hate the look of the bubble glass but oh well lol. Sucks there are so few single coil RTA options on the market
> 
> View attachment 247463


DRUGA RTA
ECLIPSE RTA
KREE 24 RTA
LETHAL RTA
JUGGEKNOT MR RTA

Just to name a few solid single coil RTA's

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Jengz said:


> DRUGA RTA
> ECLIPSE RTA
> KREE 24 RTA
> LETHAL RTA
> JUGGEKNOT MR RTA
> 
> Just to name a few solid single coil RTA's


Gear rta is a winner as well. No finicky nothing with that little rta.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Rivera said:


> Loving this lil flavour banger!
> 
> Destiny RTA
> 
> Forgot how finicky RTAs can be, but fixed some issues  Hate the look of the bubble glass but oh well lol. Sucks there are so few single coil RTA options on the market
> 
> View attachment 247463



Try and get your hands on a Serpent Elevate rta. No hassles or tricks with wicking and great flavour. Of course there is also my old workhorses and favourites, the OG Zeus single coil.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Miks786

Chilling by the pool

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## CashKat88

Rivera said:


> Loving this lil flavour banger!
> 
> Destiny RTA
> 
> Forgot how finicky RTAs can be, but fixed some issues  Hate the look of the bubble glass but oh well lol. Sucks there are so few single coil RTA options on the market
> 
> View attachment 247463





Jengz said:


> DRUGA RTA
> ECLIPSE RTA
> KREE 24 RTA
> LETHAL RTA
> JUGGEKNOT MR RTA
> 
> Just to name a few solid single coil RTA's



Yeah that's a good list, I'm single coil RTA kinda guy too, I love my OG juggerknot, if you can find one the QP Gata is an absolute pleasure too and flavour is always great. 
Reload S RTA is also quite nice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88

Rivera said:


> Loving this lil flavour banger!
> 
> Destiny RTA
> 
> Forgot how finicky RTAs can be, but fixed some issues  Hate the look of the bubble glass but oh well lol. Sucks there are so few single coil RTA options on the market
> 
> View attachment 247463





Jengz said:


> DRUGA RTA
> ECLIPSE RTA
> KREE 24 RTA
> LETHAL RTA
> JUGGEKNOT MR RTA
> 
> Just to name a few solid single coil RTA's



Yeah that's a good list, I'm single coil RTA kinda guy too, I love my OG juggerknot, if you can find one the QP Gata is an absolute pleasure too and flavour is always great. 
Reload S RTA is also quite nice too

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## AKS



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Happy Monday!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

First Bass of 2022! Dani 21700 Dvarw Combo as always when on the water!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

The mighty Rabbit R in the Obelisk

Reactions: Winner 11 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Miks786



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh, happy days! My original Stratum V4 is operational again! Thanks to Andrey for sending the spares via the USA to South Africa! Thanks to @Mauritz55 for the refinishing of the surface and the chip and 510 transplant! My original V4 has a special place in my heart!

Reactions: Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mauritz55

The Stratum V4 is a work of art!
The engineering is bar none!
Stratum is the pinnacle of high end at a amazing price!
It was a honor working on that Art of a mod!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## veecee

vicTor said:


> View attachment 247558


I think I should do the same to my squeezer. It looks epic.

I don't think I'll be able to get rid of it fast, so I might as well mod it. Lol

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

veecee said:


> I think I should do the same to my squeezer. It looks epic.
> 
> I don't think I'll be able to get rid of it fast, so I might as well mod it. Lol
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk



hi thank you, it's really easy to strip down and then the options are endless to give it a new look, send us a pic once you've done yours

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## MIKE6236

Just a loaner tank for a week. But it's pretty good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Walking with my OG Stratum V4 that went for a full service!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Mollie

I know its old but been looking for a Noisy,any suggestions on what other rda might also work

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

The vaper said:


> I know its old but been looking for a Noisy,any suggestions on what other rda might also work
> View attachment 247689
> 
> View attachment 247689



If you are in to MTL, any 22mm MTL RDA will also do the trick with a 1ohm build. It doesn't just have to chuck clouds, it can be used for a more "refined" style of vaping too

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mollie

DarthBranMuffin said:


> If you are in to MTL, any 22mm MTL RDA will also do the trick with a 1ohm build. It doesn't just have to chuck clouds, it can be used for a more "refined" style of vaping too


thanks 
just did a 1.3 ohm built on the wasp to test it

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

The vaper said:


> thanks
> just did a 1.3 ohm built on the wasp to test it



ah yes, forgot you can slap a 510 driptip on the wasp and dial the airflow down... good thinking batman!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 247695


I love this setup of yours

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## MIKE6236

Table check

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

So i fell off the band wagon 2 months ago after being stinky free for almost 9 years. So i thought that a new device would motivate me to switch back.

And i have to say, so far, 0 stinkys today.
Love this mod. Tony B really did his homework on this one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Devon Strydom

The vaper said:


> I know its old but been looking for a Noisy,any suggestions on what other rda might also work
> View attachment 247689
> 
> View attachment 247689



Nitrous RDA would work
I have a OG GOON 22 on mine
Just need to find proper series coils

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mollie

Devon Strydom said:


> Nitrous RDA would work
> I have a OG GOON 22 on mine
> Just need to find proper series coils


thanks running the hadaly on top for the day next will test the entheon so far happy with hadaly

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

SmokeyJoe said:


> So i fell off the band wagon 2 months ago after being stinky free for almost 9 years. So i thought that a new device would motivate me to switch back.
> 
> And i have to so, so far, 0 stinkys today.
> Love this mod. Tony B really did his homework on this one
> 
> View attachment 247746


Congrats on trying to kick the smokes again. One day at a time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Meneer

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## CallMeSparkles

Got this Xros today after loosing my original vape , Luxe PM40. Pleasantly surprised by the vapour production ! Can't wait to get my first mod , just need to save a bit

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rivera

Still on the Destiny RTA, love it so much I’ll be getting another one soon. This juice in it with Kidney Puncher Ni80 wire

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## FeeDeere



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Mzr

Still love this combo

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 247952



Looks like a lekker juice

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 247952


Such a cool colour

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## G Style



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V9 Dvarw and breakfast at 3603!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## ShaneDylan96



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## ShaneDylan96

G Style said:


> View attachment 247935
> View attachment 247935
> View attachment 247935
> View attachment 247935


Gonna be honest... That thing looks like a tactical weapon. I love it!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 247991


had to delay my order for a bit unfortunately, what's your verdict on them?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Phill



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> had to delay my order for a bit unfortunately, what's your verdict on them?






DarthBranMuffin said:


> First Impressions:

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rivera

Got the Arbiter v2 today, I am highly impressed!

Reactions: Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 248111

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lost Vape Thelema 21700!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

I get the appeal of these disposables... a pretty nice looking device and no fuss at all... just open the packet and start vaping... and the flavour on this one is impressive... I bought it to rubbish disposables... but I get it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lost Vape Thelema Solo with Wasp Nano V2.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Intake MTL paired with the Grus

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V9 Dvarw DL combo for the 7.38km walk through the suburb!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## FeeDeere



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 248196


I never said you can have my coffee mug!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru

MTL mech day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor

...yip, it's that time of the week 

tune in to KZOR show, tonight, 8pm, Youtube

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 248249



nice RDA

Reactions: Agree 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pulse AIO and Stratum V9 with new drip tips from Bill in Germany!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> nice RDA


Did you notice the beauty ring?

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru

The Beest with some yummy banana milkshake

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher

Perfect Set-Ups! Stratum V9 21700's with Dvarw DL and Drip Tips by Bill and Red Pill inside! Doesn't get any better than this!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## THE REAPER

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 248298


Teaser!!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 248309



 TAUREN!!!! Saw you went the single coil route rather, how's the flavor Uncle Rob?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rivera

Gave the Passage another try and it’s actually performing well! Airflow wide open, just right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## ShaneDylan96

Forgot to post...

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## vicTor

Impi ! wo 'nans' impi iyeza
Obani bengathinta amabhubesi ?

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have been lazy and there are a lot of Dvarw's standing by for rewicking so the exotic Dvarw's are in use till I get to pitstop the Dvarw Army.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Paul33

Finally found a home for the drip from you @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Mzr



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today's Dvarw DL is the Rose Gold edition done by @Mauritz55

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## AstroT

VM6 coil in Voopoo PNP pod on Obelisk 200.

Vaping "Apache leaf" vanilla pipe tobacco flavor (6mg/ml).

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Mauritz55

Rob Fisher said:


> Today's Dvarw DL is the Rose Gold edition done by @Mauritz55
> View attachment 248377
> View attachment 248378


Uncle Rob,please send me one of your new drip tips so I can plate it also

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 14


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 248433

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Birthday MTL setup

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rivera

For me, the Arbiter 2 is hands down the best RTA I’ve owned.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Man i love this AIO

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's a V4 kind of day today!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kayfun 5² on the Lost Vape Thelema Solo!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

SmokeyJoe said:


> Man i love this AIO
> 
> View attachment 248489


Stop it

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Paul33 said:


> Stop it



Hahaha sorry bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## KB_314

8 years baby! 

Fired up after 3 years in a box, as though no time had passed. 

Still making me smile #noothermod

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 16


----------



## Devon Strydom

Loving it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11 | Funny 1


----------



## Jp1905



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## Grand Guru

Smooth as butter! Siren v4 paired with the Glint and some Café Latté by @ivc_mixer

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## DougP

Rivera said:


> For me, the Arbiter 2 is hands down the best RTA I’ve owned.
> 
> View attachment 248486


This will be interesting to see if your opinion changes now that you have brought the Dead Rabbit R into your collection.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rivera

DougP said:


> This will be interesting to see if your opinion changes now that you have brought the Dead Rabbit R into your collection.



Honestly, with the way the DR R is performing, I could easily retire my Arbiters and be perfectly happy with just the DR R. The flavour is great, and it wicks like a dream!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## VansVapes



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tusken Raider guarding the Stratum V9 Dvarw Combo!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fishing Mail Baby! Goggles to protect the glasses and eyes with all this rain! Getting hit in the face with raindrops at 100km/his not fun!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Rob Fisher said:


> Fishing Mail Baby! Goggles to protect the glasses and eyes with all this rain! Getting hit in the face with raindrops at 100km/his not fun!
> View attachment 248643



You have a fishing boat capable of 100Km/hr  .. My Ski Supreme with a mother of a V8 barely tops 100, (70Mph)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Getting a serious brain freeze!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> You have a fishing boat capable of 100Km/hr  .. My Ski Supreme with a mother of a V8 barely tops 100, (70Mph)



The boat I fish compos with my partner does a blistering 145km/h! I take spare underpants when fishing a comp!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Rob Fisher said:


> The boat I fish compos with my partner does a blistering 145km/h! I take spare underpants when fishing a comp!



Good Lord! ... That's hectic  ... If you hit the water at that speed it's pretty much the same as flying into a brick wall  ... forget the goggles, you need a crash helmet and a neck brace 
You must have some serious horsepower to play with, as I sport an inboard Mercruiser 6.2L V8 with some 250 claimed horsepower, (_albeit with massive amounts of torque to pull multiple barefoot skiers_).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Good Lord! ... That's hectic  ... If you hit the water at that speed it's pretty much the same as flying into a brick wall  ... forget the goggles, you need a crash helmet and a neck brace
> You must have some serious horsepower to play with, as I sport an inboard Mercruiser 6.2L V8 with some 250 claimed horsepower, (_albeit with massive amounts of torque to pull multiple barefoot skiers_).



Yip, I'm really not happy at that speed! And obviously, life jackets are worn.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Valkyrie RTA

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Valkyrie RTA
> View attachment 248655


That looks interesting?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fat Rabbit on the Lost Vape Hyperion!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

Schmuck cat approves

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> Schmuck cat approves
> 
> View attachment 248739



 TAUREN!!! Vaguely familiar Tauren at that...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> TAUREN!!! Vaguely familiar Tauren at that...


Vaguely familiar and well travelled

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> TAUREN!!! Vaguely familiar Tauren at that...


But awesome as always!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Vertex on Pandora Box

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## AKS

Expro1.4 on the Foxy1

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor

An RDA for Vaping on Topside SQ

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Rivera



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Two new WHITE 13 Fishing Rods to match my Mods!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Rivera

Slick looking mods  Love the look of these, “high end” without the high price tag  And SO glad they don’t have that damn puff counter! Always irritates me, leave me to puff in peace

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rivera

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 248835



I remember that juice!!!! It was a banger  Need to get some again!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Angelskeeper

Be vewy, vewy quite... I'm hunting wabbit!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Funny 3


----------



## Rivera

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Vertex on Pandora Box
> 
> View attachment 248769



what a beautiful mod

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 14


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Rivera

Back on my Arbiter v2s, because they really are my fav RTAs. Itching to receive my Dvarws tomorrow, so curious to try them!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

Thick flavourful clouds

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> Thick flavourful clouds
> 
> View attachment 248929


Snap

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Rivera

Up and running! What a great MTL

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## CashKat88

Grand Guru said:


> Thick flavourful clouds
> 
> View attachment 248929


Love that mod, it's such a effortlessly good looking mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

New coils in my OG Tauren BF RDTA just reminds me of why I fell in love with it the first time round!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Miks786

DarthBranMuffin said:


> New coils in my OG Tauren BF RDTA just reminds me of why I fell in love with it the first time round!
> 
> View attachment 248968


Hexohm

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> New coils in my OG Tauren BF RDTA just reminds me of why I fell in love with it the first time round!
> 
> View attachment 248968


Hex is looking spiffy dude

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rivera



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

If you miss vanilla Coke, grab yourself a bottle of Pepsi Max vanilla, not bad if I say so myself.



_Also not endorsed by Pepsi_

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

My current favourite setup! Stratum V9, OG Dvarw DL, Drip tip by Bill and Red Pill inside!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nothing beats a clean coil, a fresh wick and a fresh bottle of Red Pill!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Rivera

This mint tobacco is lovely

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Thank you @YeOldeOke for the recommendation of the Kriemhild II tank! Flavour is phenomenal for a commercial tank! I always test a new DL tank/RDA with the same juice, I know this juice like the back of my hand, and this tank delivers!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 14


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 249182


Your battery wrap is upside down

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

The mods for a day on the water! Well, actually two days... Friday practice and Saturday compo!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Angelskeeper



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Akil

Angelskeeper said:


> View attachment 249202


May I ask, where did you manage to pick up the mod?
I've been looking for ages. Still no luck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jamesvapes_sa

...ensure good battery life. LoL

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## DavyH

jamesvapes_sa said:


> ...ensure good battery life. LoL


Ooooh shiny!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Miks786



Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Rivera

Paulie’s Granola Bar! When this bottle is done I’m on DIY juice for good

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Mzr

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 249128


Beautiful setup this one may i dibs it lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 249259


You know what Nietzsche said, I guess 


Mzr said:


> Beautiful setup this one may i dibs it lol

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> You know what Nietzsche said, I guess



I love it when it stares back at me, makes me feel less alone

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani 21700, Dvarw DL - Fishing setup!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 249259


Such a cool colour!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Because it's Friday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

Rocking the aura on the kanger 160 fitted with #42s
As Cremora said... It's not inside... It's on top 
Bit of a throwback mod for some and a bit of a fossil but she keeps me going for now

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

Grand Guru said:


> Because it's Friday!
> 
> View attachment 249275


That looks amazing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Angelskeeper

Akil said:


> May I ask, where did you manage to pick up the mod?
> I've been looking for ages. Still no luck



All Day Vapes still has 1 or 2 in stock

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Akil

Angelskeeper said:


> All Day Vapes still has 1 or 2 in stock


My bad. I thought you had the Riva 200, not the 250c

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Mzr



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 249317


BB!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## R.u.a.n

lost vape thelema quest with a goon

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Lazy Sunday dual wielding...

Reactions: Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## R.u.a.n

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Lazy Sunday dual wielding...
> 
> View attachment 249367


sommer twee van die varke

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor

...she sells sanctuary

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## TGMV

A long awaited vacay in Istanbul, Turkey.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru

Monday morning MTL setup

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Akil

Managed to get my hands on a Nitrous.
No, @Viper_SA you cannot have it

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Akil said:


> Managed to get my hands on a Nitrous.
> No, @Viper_SA you cannot have it
> View attachment 249398



If you'd had that in your hand yesterday, I would have swiped it! #justsaying

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33

Akil said:


> Managed to get my hands on a Nitrous.
> No, @Viper_SA you cannot have it
> View attachment 249398


love the panels!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Paul33 said:


> love the panels!


i need new pulse panels! anyone know where we can buy them? I havent found anywhere yet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YzeOne

Paul33 said:


> i need new pulse panels! anyone know where we can buy them? I havent found anywhere yet.



Are yours also looking like this? 

No it is NOT juice







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

YzeOne said:


> Are yours also looking like this?
> 
> No it is NOT juice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


holy hell! no mine arent looking that yet, i just dont like the ones i have!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## YzeOne

Paul33 said:


> holy hell! no mine arent looking that yet, i just dont like the ones i have!


And this is a mod that has hardly been used used in the last 3 months. So disappointed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

YzeOne said:


> And this is a mod that has hardly been used used in the last 3 months. So disappointed.


agreed, thats not cool!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Akil

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> If you'd had that in your hand yesterday, I would have swiped it! #justsaying


Aaaand that's why I didn't bring it with me

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Akil said:


> Aaaand that's why I didn't bring it with me



So selfish hey

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Akil

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 249406


And? How's it working for you?
Or is it getting the lathe/ drill treatment?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Akil said:


> And? How's it working for you?
> Or is it getting the lathe/ drill treatment?



It already started  ... I stole the idea from the chimney insert, and made a new integrated drip tip / chimney insert with a 3mm inner hole as apposed the 4mm one. next for new air flow inserts to focus the air intake in the center of the coil, and a couple of chamber inserts to shrink the chamber a bit more, (_still debating with myself on how to do it_), and ... so far so good ... got the wicking taped ... Its loose mtl still needs more work tho'

Reactions: Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

TAUREN!!!! 

@DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> TAUREN!!!!
> 
> @DarthBranMuffin
> 
> View attachment 249413

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 249414

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## AKS



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

AKS said:


> View attachment 249416


I really like that drip tip ... I'm gonna have to make up something similar

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher

Waves in the DDP RTA to reset my taste buds,

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rivera

Arbiter V2 with a raspberry and pineapple mix I made

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## TGMV

This fire isn’t even helping

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Timwis

The Galaxies MTL RDTA has a new home!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Phill



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

From Left to Right:
Pied Piper - The Connoisseur in the Vandy AIO with the Pioneer Insider.
Taviro Disposable.
Burn the Ships - Flying Dutchman in the Kriemhild II on the NCv2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Phill

@Dela Rey Steyn , how's that disposable treating you so far?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Phill said:


> @Dela Rey Steyn , how's that disposable treating you so far?



Like a champ! I agree with @DarthBranMuffin , It's not completely the same flavour as the DL Taviro, but it's the same as the Nic Salts version. It's very handy and I like the size. It hasn't left my pocket since I got it, a couple of pulls on it here and there throughout the day, and great when driving around.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Phill

Thanks @Dela Rey Steyn , appreciated. Will have to look at me some as well.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Phill

..getting me

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Christos

This little mech is moving up the ranks to daily beater status, with a narda ontop!

Reactions: Winner 14


----------



## Paul33

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> From Left to Right:
> Pied Piper - The Connoisseur in the Vandy AIO with the Pioneer Insider.
> Taviro Disposable.
> Burn the Ships - Flying Dutchman in the Kriemhild II on the NCv2.
> View attachment 249528


you really should try tobaccos dude. 

i reckon you would like them...

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> View attachment 249581


should i send you my address so that you know where to send your black citadel cap to?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> should i send you my address so that you know where to send your black citadel cap to?



dude ! I have your address

but there is a viking with a beard, right in your town that can sort you

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> dude ! I have your address
> 
> but there is a viking with a beard, right in your town that can sort you


I know said Viking. We even share a last name. Basically family.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Rivera

A Kayfun Lite! Did a trade with @CashKat88 ! What an awesome guy, thanks again  Super excited to try this one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88

Rivera said:


> A Kayfun Lite! Did a trade with @CashKat88 ! What an awesome guy, thanks again  Super excited to try this one.
> 
> View attachment 249599


Awesome meeting with a fellow vaper, traded one icon for another
Super chill lady of vape  can't wait to get home and wick this little beauty.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Paul33

Flavour flavour flavour

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## CashKat88

Dwarv MTL wick'd and ready for action, now to test it against the Ether, the current reigning champ in my rotation. 
Have not used much else since the Ether came along, not even the kayfun lite 2019 could stand up to it. Will know after the 2nd tank if the dwarv can do it. But so far so good and she's a pretty one too.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Devon Strydom

Rivera said:


> A Kayfun Lite! Did a trade with @CashKat88 ! What an awesome guy, thanks again  Super excited to try this one.
> 
> View attachment 249599



You know who to contact when you don’t want it anymore

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rivera

Devon Strydom said:


> You know who to contact when you don’t want it anymore



Sorry Devon, this one is definitely a keeper

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rivera

Kayfun Lite with Paulie’s Granola Bar, this tank throws awesome flavour!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Devon Strydom

Rivera said:


> Sorry Devon, this one is definitely a keeper



Damn…!!!
And I see you have the crystal bell cap. #inlove

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 249671


And what’s your verdict?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Amir

Rivera said:


> A Kayfun Lite! Did a trade with @CashKat88 ! What an awesome guy, thanks again  Super excited to try this one.
> 
> View attachment 249599



My personal favorite.. Broke the post screw in the deck and I can't use it anymore though 



CashKat88 said:


> Dwarv MTL wick'd and ready for action, now to test it against the Ether, the current reigning champ in my rotation.
> Have not used much else since the Ether came along, not even the kayfun lite 2019 could stand up to it. Will know after the 2nd tank if the dwarv can do it. But so far so good and she's a pretty one too.
> View attachment 249619



Since my Kayfun lite 2019 broke I've moved over to the Ether and no complaints.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## jamesvapes_sa

Amir said:


> My personal favorite.. Broke the post screw in the deck and I can't use it anymore though
> 
> 
> 
> Since my Kayfun lite 2019 broke I've moved over to the Ether and no complaints.




I got both, Kayfun lite plus and the Ether, I still prefer the Ether, LOL ask @Ruwaid 
I think i got a Ether addiction LOL currently all the colours for matchy matchy and a spare SS LOL 
Ether just works Great Rta

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Paul33 said:


> And what’s your verdict?


I'm not disappointed. It's a BB-like device with 21700 battery that is basically the exact same size as the Pulse V2 (maybe 2-2.5mm taller). The Vessel tank that comes with, provides a decent medium MTL to RDL experience with very good flavour and minimal condensation. 
If you are into AIO devices (which I'm not) and can't afford a BB (the SXK BB has a sturdier build quality) then yes, I'd definitely recommend it. I think Tony B nailed it for to the target market.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## CashKat88

jamesvapes_sa said:


> I got both, Kayfun lite plus and the Ether, I still prefer the Ether, LOL ask @Ruwaid
> I think i got a Ether addiction LOL currently all the colours for matchy matchy and a spare SS LOL
> Ether just works Great Rta


I agree, i try new things now and then but i always come back to that Ether, i really need another one in black this time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rivera

Amir said:


> My personal favorite.. Broke the post screw in the deck and I can't use it anymore though



Agh man that suuuucks 

It’s a fantastic MTL!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## CashKat88

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 249671


That Brunhilde drip tip looks perfect on there

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rivera

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 249676



What a beautiful setup

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

jamesvapes_sa said:


> I got both, Kayfun lite plus and the Ether, I still prefer the Ether, LOL ask @Ruwaid
> I think i got a Ether addiction LOL currently all the colours for matchy matchy and a spare SS LOL
> Ether just works Great Rta



Ether works.. No doubt... But there's just something about the KFL19

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Rivera said:


> Agh man that suuuucks
> 
> It’s a fantastic MTL!



Once you get the airflow dialled in, it's clean, crisp and smooth

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CashKat88

Amir said:


> Ether works.. No doubt... But there's just something about the KFL19


I see that they sell the build deck to the KFL19 Plus build deck separately, so if you can find a way to import that then it solves the problem of your broken KFL19 and upgrades to the plus version with new airflow style.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Amir

Ether with Kayfun Lite tip

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rivera

Amir said:


> Once you get the airflow dialled in, it's clean, crisp and smooth



Super smooth and crisp!!! I’m so impressed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

CashKat88 said:


> I see that they sell the build deck to the KFL19 Plus build deck separately, so if you can find a way to import that then it solves the problem of your broken KFL19 and upgrades to the plus version with new airflow style.



Thanx I’ll look into this… always a headache to import but this one may just be worthwhile.


----------



## Amir

Rivera said:


> Super smooth and crisp!!! I’m so impressed



Plus the bell cap… elegance!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa

Amir said:


> Thanx I’ll look into this… always a headache to import but this one may just be worthwhile.


if you do a import, give a shout please...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Brunhilde with a nice comfy drip tip

The OG tip broke because I dropped it. But I quite like this tip

This tank produces a great rich and dense vape. 

Am trialling a wonderful tobacco blend in here 
Vape Elixir Pure Tobacco
A bit of Blackbird (haven’t got much left)
And a little of MantaRay coffee flavour juice

Nice

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Brunhilde with a nice comfy drip tip
> 
> The OG tip broke because I dropped it. But I quite like this tip
> 
> This tank produces a great rich and dense vape.
> 
> Am trialling a wonderful tobacco blend in here
> Vape Elixir Pure Tobacco
> A bit of Blackbird (haven’t got much left)
> And a little of MantaRay coffee flavour juice
> 
> Nice


I pulled a Silver here, not the traditional one, because I have one in my box that I have need to play with.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

BSKR v1 might be a bit too warm for me on the mtl, the coil is so close to the drip tip it's insane.



Gold on black look ok?

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Rivera

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> BSKR v1 might be a bit too warm for me on the mtl, the coil is so close to the drip tip it's insane.
> View attachment 249723
> 
> 
> Gold on black look ok?
> View attachment 249724



Gold on black is beautiful

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

Shoutout to @CashKat88 absolutely stellar guy! Thank you for the wasp nano!

Reactions: Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rivera

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> Shoutout to @CashKat88 absolutely stellar guy! Thank you for the wasp nano!



We have awesome people in this community  Wasp Nano is a winner! Congrats!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

Rivera said:


> We have awesome people in this community  Wasp Nano is a winner! Congrats!


You are one of them!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Rivera

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 249728



I have a bottle of Taviro! I literally forgot just how much I love this tobacco, my absolutely fav!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## CashKat88

Rivera said:


> I have a bottle of Taviro! I literally forgot just how much I love this tobacco, my absolutely fav!


I still need to try out that juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rivera

CashKat88 said:


> I still need to try out that juice.



DO IT!!!! It's the best

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## vicTor

...no light

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Marc86

Some light vaping

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

vicTor said:


> ...no light
> 
> View attachment 249741



Come over to the dark light side ... lemme put a LED, (_along with a MOSFET, some regulation, and a few safety features_), into that mod

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## R.u.a.n



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Spyker41771



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## KB_314

OG vaping
Reo Grands, OL16, VA Cyclone, VTC4's, 'Hands' Driptip, VCT

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## vicTor

KB_314 said:


> OG vaping
> Reo Grands, OL16, VA Cyclone, VTC4's, 'Hands' Driptip, VCT
> View attachment 249776



totally OG, nice one

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Rivera

Taviro in the Dvarw and my fruit mix in the Arbiter V2

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## NOOB

vicTor said:


> View attachment 249779


Still rocking some of the best looking squonk mods out there and this one is no exception!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## YzeOne

Finally got this atty dialled in perfectly







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## YzeOne

Backup






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

YzeOne said:


> Backup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I miss my gear. That was such a great little attie!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR

And another one for the MTL users. If you wanted the Expro 1.4 but cannot get it then this is a serious alternative to consider.
The Aromamizer Classic 23.5mm MTL RTA by Steam Crave.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10 | Informative 1


----------



## antonherbst

Something HE that is new in my collection

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Rivera

antonherbst said:


> Something HE that is new in my collection
> 
> View attachment 249923



Welcome to the Dvarw Family!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Devon Strydom

KZOR said:


> And another one for the MTL users. If you wanted the Expro 1.4 but cannot get it then this is a serious alternative to consider.
> The Aromamizer Classic 23.5mm MTL RTA by Steam Crave.
> View attachment 249920



I so badly want one of those. Steam Crave has brought out some top notch items lately

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88

KZOR said:


> And another one for the MTL users. If you wanted the Expro 1.4 but cannot get it then this is a serious alternative to consider.
> The Aromamizer Classic 23.5mm MTL RTA by Steam Crave.
> View attachment 249920


@KZOR How does it compare to the Glaz mini?


----------



## antonherbst

Rivera said:


> Welcome to the Dvarw Family!


But its not just the dwarf that is HE the mod is actually the very niche HE thing also. 
So far this is heaven and might just get me partially on rtas again after 3 years of pure mech vaping.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

CashKat88 said:


> @KZOR How does it compare to the Glaz mini?



They are both very nice but i like the look of the Classic more. Vape is also more quiet and smoother with slightly better flavor. 
Larger juice capacity and i love the airflow adjustment pins that just screw in from the side.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rivera

antonherbst said:


> But its not just the dwarf that is HE the mod is actually the very niche HE thing also.
> So far this is heaven and might just get me partially on rtas again after 3 years of pure mech vaping.



The mod is a beauty!

I adore the Dvarw, it definitely lived up to the hype for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88

KZOR said:


> They are both very nice but i like the look of the Classic more. Vape is also more quiet and smoother with slightly better flavor.
> Larger juice capacity and i love the airflow adjustment pins that just screw in from the side.


Awesome, I have a glaz mini already, think it's worth it to upgrade to the classic? And if so where do I buy one from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

CashKat88 said:


> Awesome, I have a glaz mini already, think it's worth it to upgrade to the classic? And if so where do I buy one from?


Think I saw them at All Day Vapes. @YeOldeOke

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## CashKat88

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Think I saw them at All Day Vapes. @YeOldeOke


Ah man it's out of stock, Thanks for the info though


----------



## Rivera

My fav rta

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## jamesvapes_sa

...cold one last night.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Ruwaid

KZOR said:


> And another one for the MTL users. If you wanted the Expro 1.4 but cannot get it then this is a serious alternative to consider.
> The Aromamizer Classic 23.5mm MTL RTA by Steam Crave.
> View attachment 249920


 I have the expro v1.4 and its have overtaken my beloved expro v4 (which I used as a personal benchmark for so long). Going to be impossible to find another Expro v1.4 so will seriously consider this Steamcrave option!.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rivera

jamesvapes_sa said:


> ...cold one last night.
> 
> View attachment 250017



Love seeing the Dvarws out!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Back from holiday! Stratum V9 Dvarw DL Combo went with!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

What was in my hand two days ago... Stratum V9 Dvarw Combo and a Kob!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rivera

Arbiter V2 with a simple Sweet Guava and Apricot mix

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## THE REAPER

Some caramel ice cream waffle in the Bonza RDA on top of the noisy. Happy days.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## ShaneDylan96



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## ShaneDylan96

ShaneDylan96 said:


> View attachment 250131


First wick on my first Kylin Mini V2 done and dusted... Very surprised with the flavor on this.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Grand Guru

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 250137


Great little tank that is! Good buy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ShaneDylan96

Don't judge the drip tip on the Kylin Mini V2... i must sand it down.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> Great little tank that is! Good buy.


I had 2 and gave one to a mate to stop smoking. Then gave him my second one when he buggered up the first one. 

it’s a magic little tank and was a steal from Sir Vape for R299 and it’s looks purty on the cricket so a win all around I think!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## CashKat88

jamesvapes_sa said:


> ...cold one last night.
> 
> View attachment 250017


I need a drip tip like this for Dwarv MTL, where can i find one like this?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

CashKat88 said:


> I need a drip tip like this for Dwarv MTL, where can i find one like this?


Looks like a Siam or similarly styled tip. Uncle @Rob Fisher should be able to point you in the right direction.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Happy Friday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Miks786



Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## YzeOne

New kid on the block. Thanks a ton @Spunk3yMunk3y

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

YzeOne said:


> New kid on the block. Thanks a ton @Spunk3yMunk3y
> 
> View attachment 250173


Looking spiffy sir!
Hope u enjoy

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Mandalorian is guarding the Stratum V9 with Full Metal Jacket Dvarw!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Looks like a Siam or similarly styled tip. Uncle @Rob Fisher should be able to point you in the right direction.



@CashKat88 it sure is a Siam Drip Tip but sadly they no longer make tips. 

Let me know the colours you are after because I may have a Siam Mods Drip Tip sale. They will be discounted to R200 plus shipping.

Reactions: Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88

Rob Fisher said:


> @CashKat88 it sure is a Siam Drip Tip but sadly they no longer make tips.
> 
> Let me know the colours you are after because I may have a Siam Mods Drip Tip sale. They will be discounted to R200 plus shipping.


Awesome, Thanks uncle rob


Rob Fisher said:


> @CashKat88 it sure is a Siam Drip Tip but sadly they no longer make tips.
> 
> Let me know the colours you are after because I may have a Siam Mods Drip Tip sale. They will be discounted to R200 plus shipping.



Awesome, thanks uncle Rob, I just want a black one and a white one. Let me know when you have the sale

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

Some MTL Dripping Action for a change with the Tokamak!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Mollie

New coil and wick on DDR fitted with acrylic bubble glass

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Paul33

Fat cat approves

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> Fat cat approves
> 
> View attachment 250281



 TAUREN!!! In it's natural habitat on a NCV2, just like nature intended.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> TAUREN!!! In it's natural habitat on a NCV2, just like nature intended.


It looks way better than the bright red nudge but for me the nudge nudges the TAUREN  for flavour!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 250277



if you start walking now, you'll be here by the 19th

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## vicTor

ok, maybe not, you walk slow

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Timwis

The vaper said:


> New coil and wick on DDR fitted with acrylic bubble glass
> View attachment 250243


R-Tank and people say innovation is dead!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 250270


Half Moon, very nice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 250277


Side by side RDA & RTA flavour bangers!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> ok, maybe not, you walk slow


Short, fat and bald isn’t the best combination for walking fast.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> Short, fat and bald isn’t the best combination for walking fast.



Roll then... problem solved

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Roll then... problem solved


I’ll have to be pushed there (it’s uphill). 

I’ll roll home.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## AKS



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## FeeDeere



Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 250309


Did you melt on the beach today cause Durbs is cooking today!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> Did you melt on the beach today cause Durbs is cooking today!!!



I evaporated shortly after 12:00.... up to 11:30 it was still bearable with a cool breeze, thereafter it got out of hand.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Monday morning MTL setup.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

All 21700 Mods and the Purge Overpowered mod in the middle is a dual 21700!

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

The Beest

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> The Beest
> 
> View attachment 250390



trying.. not.. to.. but.. I.. have.. to..  TAUREN BEEEEEST!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not very matchy-matchy as I had hoped but at least it fits! Purge Light Saber with Fat Rabbit!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Rob Fisher said:


> Not very matchy-matchy as I had hoped but at least it fits! Purge Light Saber with Fat Rabbit!
> View attachment 250414
> View attachment 250415


It’s a beautiful mod but very tricky to match. The setup looks great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Rob Fisher said:


> Not very matchy-matchy as I had hoped but at least it fits! Purge Light Saber with Fat Rabbit!
> View attachment 250414
> View attachment 250415



If you know someone good with airbrushing, you could blend the two colours on the mod side

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Siren 4. MTL at its finest!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Paul33

My office for the morning

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> My office for the morning
> 
> View attachment 250451



Does the Mrs know you are using her mod again...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Does the Mrs know you are using her mod again...


she's not to beat me so you pipe down

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Angelskeeper



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## JordanEpic



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ice cold CBC! Bazinga! Can't show the new mod till next month!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Happy Friday!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA

Took some elbow grease to get the mod 100%, but it hits beautifully and @ivc_mixer juice doesn't disappoint, as always

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## YzeOne



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## DavyH

Not so much what’s in my hand as what will be, finally got round to getting rid of most CDs and repurposing the racks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

DavyH said:


> Not so much what’s in my hand as what will be, finally got round to getting rid of most CDs and repurposing the racks.
> View attachment 250592




 Love those TAUREN tins on the top shelve there!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneDylan96

Me and my brothers setups for the night.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Mzr



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Mzr

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 250659


Now I like the black one too

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr

Just the overhang bothers me a bit

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

OG Dvarw DL on a Mod I can't show until the 3rd of March.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Drikusw

In front of me at least.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Mzr

Rob Fisher said:


> OG Dvarw DL on a Mod I can't show until the 3rd of March.
> View attachment 250661


All we know is that it's White?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rivera

Arbiters with DIY fruit mixes

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Strangers DNA75C in Red Leather Sleeve with OG Dvarw DL and Drip tip by Bill!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher

Brunch at 3603 in Gillits!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Happy

Monday

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Gadgetboy



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11


----------



## AKS



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Mzr



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Angelskeeper



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Mzr

Angelskeeper said:


> View attachment 250824



If you ever want to get rid of the nitrous well you know where I live,it will be most welcome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Bit of late night mtl action

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

Miso pro makes it a little easier

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor

...liquid gold, ekse

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

The Beest!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paramour with DLC Dvarw DL and drip tip by Bill!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor

...Vic-Tim's

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V9 with Dvarw DL on walkabout!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## JordanEpic

Never had a negative experience on this forum until now.. HOWEVER, Still running the same Hybrid Aliens from BVC and they are performing as if I put them in yesterday, 6 months down the line.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

JordanEpic said:


> Never had a negative experience on this forum until now.. HOWEVER, Still running the same Hybrid Aliens from BVC and they are performing as if I put them in yesterday, 6 months down the line.
> View attachment 250991
> .


BVC coils are built to last! @charln is truly a great Coil smit!

ps. sorry to hear you had a bad experience on here, I've been very lucky so far, apart from some trolls, but that's to be expected from any online platform...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JordanEpic

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> BVC coils are built to last! @charln is truly a great Coil smit!
> 
> ps. sorry to hear you had a bad experience on here, I've been very lucky so far, apart from some trolls, but that's to be expected from any online platform...


Yes @charlnis an absolute wizard and a stand up gentleman at that. I haven't had a coil that comes close to the flavour and lifespan to date, big fan of his work. 

Not to worry about the negative experience, I just felt it was worth mentioning so the person in question understands what they've done is wrong. 

This forum is, and always will be my safe vape space

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> The Beest!
> 
> View attachment 250905



Just before you think I missed it....  TAUREN BEEEEST

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## GadgetFreak

Resistance said:


> View attachment 250864
> Miso pro makes it a little easier


This the height of vaping!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Daily driver. Moso. Pro!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## JordanEpic

Like a galaxy in my hand

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

Happy Friday!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Rivera

Little Wasp all set up! So great to have this RDA again

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Rivera said:


> Little Wasp all set up! So great to have this RDA again
> 
> View attachment 251060


Great little RDA. You should throw it on a squonk mod

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor

...victim

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA

Snake cleaning day

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

The Call Of Cthulhu

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA

Some @ivc_mixer Sweet Strawberry in the OG Pulse

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Mzr



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## ivc_mixer

Matchy matchy with the Rabbits

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

ivc_mixer said:


> Matchy matchy with the Rabbits
> 
> View attachment 251158


Very cool!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Keeping a watchful eye on the developments in the Ukraine. This Naartjie MTL is just devine in the MD on my Jellybox. This is a lekker lightweight setup that delivers on flavour, performance and battery life. Still feel the MD was quite overlooked by the masses. It's brilliant for fruity flavors.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Tauren RDTA on the NCV2 with a little bit of Sky News Live on the side to keep me company

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Rivera

All I can say is WOW!!!! Amaaaazing flavour off the Hadaly! Definitely not just hype, this rda lives up to it’s reputation as a flavour banger

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mmmmm looks better with the Rose Gold Dvarw on it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Keeping a watchful eye on the developments in the Ukraine. This Naartjie MTL is just devine in the MD on my Jellybox. This is a lekker lightweight setup that delivers on flavour, performance and battery life. Still feel the MD was quite overlooked by the masses. It's brilliant for fruity flavors.
> View attachment 251190


Brother please eleborate on the juice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rivera

Hadaly on the Limelight

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA

A bit late to post, but it was fun

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Magnum Opus Stratum V10 in all its glory! 21700, comfort, good looks and all-around perfection!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

Cool fire!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Voodo Pipe has been to the polishing station and the wood has been given some treatment! The Rose Gold Dvarw DL with a Siam Tip is as close to matchy-matchy as I can get!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> The Voodo Pipe has been to the polishing station and the wood has been given some treatment! The Rose Gold Dvarw DL with a Siam Tip is as close to matchy-matchy as I can get!
> View attachment 251353


Wow. Now you need an engraved rose gold Dvarw too. Vape on!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Rob Fisher said:


> The Voodo Pipe has been to the polishing station and the wood has been given some treatment! The Rose Gold Dvarw DL with a Siam Tip is as close to matchy-matchy as I can get!
> View attachment 251353



I think it looks fantastic as is, and a brass or yellow gold Dvarw, engraved to match the pipe would be an amazing improvement, as would adding a longer "tip", similar in color and design to the one fitted in your post, to become the coup de grace.
You may also be able to use and or modify these for use on your epipe? ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## adriaanh

BB now fitted out (DNA60 upgrade, 3D printed white button (both thanks to @Gadgetboy) and some Obey Robot Hexagon clear panels.
Just need a proper white drip tip.
And thanks to @Dela Rey Steyn and @Bizkuit for the BB spares etc.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Munro31

adriaanh said:


> BB now fitted out (DNA60 upgrade, 3D printed white button (both thanks to @Gadgetboy) and some Obey Robot Hexagon clear panels.
> Just need a proper white drip tip.
> And thanks to @Dela Rey Steyn and @Bizkuit for the BB spares etc.


Super sexy kit that!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

adriaanh said:


> BB now fitted out (DNA60 upgrade, 3D printed white button (both thanks to @Gadgetboy) and some Obey Robot Hexagon clear panels.
> Just need a proper white drip tip.
> And thanks to @Dela Rey Steyn and @Bizkuit for the BB spares etc.


I have so much regret over selling my bb. they are such amazing little devices!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

adriaanh said:


> BB now fitted out (DNA60 upgrade, 3D printed white button (both thanks to @Gadgetboy) and some Obey Robot Hexagon clear panels.
> Just need a proper white drip tip.
> And thanks to @Dela Rey Steyn and @Bizkuit for the BB spares etc.


Super cool!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> View attachment 251363


Don’t vape that

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Munro31

Paul33 said:


> Don’t vape that


Or do but make a video!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul33

Munro31 said:


> Or do but make a video!


You win

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Thank you @JacoF. Really enjoying this one

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Keeping a watchful eye on the developments in the Ukraine. This Naartjie MTL is just devine in the MD on my Jellybox. This is a lekker lightweight setup that delivers on flavour, performance and battery life. Still feel the MD was quite overlooked by the masses. It's brilliant for fruity flavors.
> View attachment 251190


Totally agree, I find the fruits come out very nicely in the MD and it's such a versatile tank  I had a long learning curve on how to wick it but since learning how to wick the MD I can wick other tanks in a flash without issues so I guess it's best and most frustrating tank to learn how to wick on

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 251401


Living dangerously using a Troll without a bib  ... Thanks for the reminder, I must get mine out again, as it certainly has amazing depth of flavour

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

My office for the day

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

When you and your mate go out for dinner it's a Stratum fest!  @BigGuy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## CashKat88

Went digging around in the Vape cupboard in search of something different, I've been doing the whole MTL thing for quite a while now, so I wanted a change and managed to fish out some classics, my trusty Mirage(Still so pretty) and my JKM which I have not used in probably a year to 2 years... Was not disappointed, the hype was real and still is. Some icy mango at 40watts on 0.4ohms and I'm in heaven.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 14


----------



## Resistance

Another day at the office

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Love the mods i have currently

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Best of both worlds

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Stratum V6's came out to play!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru

Weekend squonking session

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Resistance

me.and.a.convert hopefully he'll join us soon...

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## vicTor

...goodnight victim's

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

A few Stratums in the hand today... V4, 2 x V6, V9 and V10!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA

Back to work tomorrow. Ready for the new week

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Took this out of the cupboard after ages.






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

Viper_SA said:


> Back to work tomorrow. Ready for the new week
> 
> View attachment 251551


I should’ve given the Zeus more of a go. I didn’t get it right off the bat and gave it to a mate. Stupid me. One day I’ll get one again to test properly.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Happy Monday!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Mollie

Back to the basics and practical

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 251634





Ether Snap!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 251635
> 
> Ether Snap!



The other Ether snap...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Funny 3


----------



## YzeOne



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

YzeOne said:


> View attachment 251645


Me like shiny. Dibs on the Nitrous!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## YzeOne

Grand Guru said:


> Me like shiny. Dibs on the Nitrous!



It’s actually an Asgard


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

YzeOne said:


> It’s actually an Asgard
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dibs on the Asgard, it is!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## YzeOne

Grand Guru said:


> Dibs on the Asgard, it is!


You want to get me killed ? That is the ONLY thing EVER regarding vaping that the missus bought for me.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## YzeOne

Grand Guru said:


> Dibs on the Asgard, it is!


If shiny is what you're after, there is this ...

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## YzeOne



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's going to be a wet walk today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Mzr

First time running the nitrous in single coil and it's not bad at all Very tasty

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

One ofvthe best tanks released last year!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani 21700 and Dvarw DL for a day on the water!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rose Gold Pioneer Insider in the Cthulhu AIO! Neat little set-up!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## YzeOne

My favorite combo currently

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Vishel

Currently using Vaporesso Target 80SE with 15mg Blue Slush juice

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## YzeOne

Vishel said:


> Currently using Vaporesso Target 80SE with 15mg Blue Slush juice


It's not true until we see a pic

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Vishel

YzeOne said:


> It's not true until we see a pic


Haha, here you go.....(be sure to check the background in the pic )

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Currently enjoying testing @YzeOne's Baby, (_not sure it's ever been used at 6 Watts before today tho'_)

Reactions: Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## YzeOne

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Currently enjoying testing @YzeOne's Baby, (_not sure it's ever been used at 6 Watts before today _



If I did not have all these wedding arrangement errands to do this weekend, I would have booked a flight to pick up my baby ( & have a weekend jol in Jozi ).
I think to do yourself justice - post the "before pics"

You are a LEGEND !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Miks786



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

YzeOne said:


> If I did not have all these wedding arrangement errands to do this weekend, I would have booked a flight to pick up my baby ( & have a weekend jol in Jozi ).
> I think to do yourself justice - post the "before pics"
> 
> You are a LEGEND !!!



I've been taking my cue from our government ... so we're safe ... there's no incriminating evidence

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA

My first ever Mosfet device. So bloody chuffed

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Resistance

Vishel said:


> Currently using Vaporesso Target 80SE with 15mg Blue Slush juice


Pics or it didn't happen

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## AKS



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

Rather disturbingly I have @Rooigevaar ’s wiener in my hand

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 9


----------



## Resistance

Paul33 said:


> Rather disturbingly I have @Rooigevaar ’s wiener in my hand
> 
> View attachment 251856




translation in vape terms Weiner

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Munro31

Paul33 said:


> Rather disturbingly I have @Rooigevaar ’s wiener in my hand
> 
> View attachment 251856


Hows the mouth feel???

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## R.u.a.n

Rewicked and ready for the weekend,thanks to eskom

Reactions: Winner 7 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Night companion 
Skyline with glorious Panama juice from @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver

Image above seems distorted or maybe it’s just on my side 

I uploaded it directly from iPhone via the browser 

When you click on the image the correct sizing is shown. Not sure why this is happening.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Can relate 5


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , how are you uploading photos with the new interface?
are you still downloading them on the PC to edit them?
or straight from the phone? Are you using the browser?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , how are you uploading photos with the new interface?
> are you still downloading them on the PC to edit them?
> or straight from the phone? Are you using the browser?



Hi Ho @Silver I do indeed only upload from my PC. It seems there is an issue when uploading from the phone.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V9, Dvarw DL, Drip Tip by Bill and Red Pill Inside!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Now it's a party

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> Now it's a party
> View attachment 251953


Just to let you know these are. All converts. @vicTor please contact me bro. I lost your number

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Beautiful rainy day in Bloem

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> Beautiful rainy day in Bloem
> 
> View attachment 251988


Durbs is also cloudy, gloomy and wet today!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rooigevaar

Paul33 said:


> Rather disturbingly I have @Rooigevaar ’s wiener in my hand
> 
> View attachment 251856




Haters will say its Photoshop

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Resistance

Paul33 said:


> Rather disturbingly I have @Rooigevaar ’s wiener in my hand
> 
> View attachment 251856


Good boy

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 252039


i really like your little squashed up pulse!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Paul33 said:


> i really like your little squashed up pulse!


but on a serious note how is the pulse? are you using the bridge that came with it?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Paul33 said:


> but on a serious note how is the pulse? are you using the bridge that came with it?


I used the Vessel bridge that came with it and now I'm giving the Pioneer insider a run. The vape quality is very decent on the Vessel but I'm very impressed with the Pioneer!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> I used the Vessel bridge that came with it and now I'm giving the Pioneer insider a run. The vape quality is very decent on the Vessel but I'm very impressed with the Pioneer!


i think i need to drop lots and lots of not so subtle hints to get one of these for my brithday...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> i think i need to drop lots and lots of not so subtle hints to get one of these for my brithday...



we can help... and blame it on peer pressure...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> we can help... and blame it on peer pressure...


I normally blame my kids so peer pressure is a nice change of pace

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> I normally blame my kids so peer pressure is a nice change of pace



Better yet, get the kids to tell the mrs: "...Dad's been looking and talking about this one device the last two weeks and he really seems to like it a lot, maybe we should get that for him for his biffday..." Just manage it from the shadows....

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Paul33 said:


> i think i need to drop lots and lots of not so subtle hints to get one of these for my brithday...


I honestly wouldn't recommend it. Rather get yourself an SXK BB... much better build quality

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> I honestly wouldn't recommend it. Rather get yourself an SXK BB... much better build quality


but finding a sxk bb is the same as trying to make my wife happy. it just seems impossible!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> I honestly wouldn't recommend it. Rather get yourself an SXK BB... much better build quality


what are the reasons you say you wouldnt recommend it please?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

Paul33 said:


> but finding a sxk bb is the same as trying to make my wife happy. it just seems impossible!


i know where @DarthBranMuffin keeps his bb #justsaying

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Paul33 said:


> what are the reasons you say you wouldnt recommend it please?


I already explained mate... it's sleeker and the build quality is undoubtedly better

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

@univapo @vicTor The Kipo is the perfect stealth-vape when you're in the mall!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hooked said:


> @univapo @vicTor The Kipo is the perfect stealth-vape when you're in the mall!
> 
> View attachment 252059



Dibs on the tea pot

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Resistance

Paul33 said:


> i think i need to drop lots and lots of not so subtle hints to get one of these for my brithday...


Or you could wait. For the SXK pulse AIO

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Rob Fisher

White BB now with the BP Mods Insider inside. Still my favourite bridge!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Hooked

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 252090


WOW! Stunning!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 252132




 TAUREN MTL!!!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Munro31

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 252132


Can you get a tight MTL off it like the Pioneer or Expromizer?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Munro31 said:


> Can you get a tight MTL off it like the Pioneer or Expromizer?

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

White BB with Mobb Mini ready for out and about!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> White BB with Mobb Mini ready for out and about!
> View attachment 252142


damn thats cool

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Munro31 said:


> Can you get a tight MTL off it like the Pioneer or Expromizer?


It has an ingenious airflow control system that goes from very tight to lose MTL

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB's x 2! The Dvarw's are wondering what on earth is going on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru

Happy Friday!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 252186



Shiney Saxiness!!!!! Need to clean the garage this weekend so that I can polish something again, suffering from withdrawals!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Praying Mantis is protecting today's white Vape Setups!

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## CashKat88

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 252154


Is this a gen?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88

Pocket rocket MTL setup for the day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

CashKat88 said:


> Is this a gen?


Yup! ... stripped down and recoated

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Dead Rabbit R on the Grus DNA75C... back in business!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## CashKat88

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Yup! ... stripped down and recoated


That's awesome, looks quite nice, I'm thinking of doing a restoration on my therion but nervous to take it all apart

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

CashKat88 said:


> That's awesome, looks quite nice, I'm thinking of doing a restoration on my therion but nervous to take it all apart



Lost Vape devices are some of the easier ones to strip and put back together again, don't be nervous, just make a note of what came out where to put it back in place again. First do a partial strip (without undoing the soldering/wires) and put it back together. Then do it again a couple of times until you know exactly what goes where before doing a full strip. You've got this! Pictures on the journey also helps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Lost Vape devices are some of the easier ones to strip and put back together again, don't be nervous, just make a note of what came out where to put it back in place again. First do a partial strip (without undoing the soldering/wires) and put it back together. Then do it again a couple of times until you know exactly what goes where before doing a full strip. You've got this! Pictures on the journey also helps.


Agreed! ... Patience and Pictures go a long way to ensuring it all comes apart and goes back together as it should. Also ... check the web, (_and this forum_), to see whether what you're trying to achieve has been done before

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Snail Tanks in BB's using the original BB Bridge the Exocet V1 and Mobb Mini.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## CashKat88

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Agreed! ... Patience and Pictures go a long way to ensuring it all comes apart and goes back together as it should. Also ... check the web, (_and this forum_), to see whether what you're trying to achieve has been done before


It has indeed been done before, i don't want to go quite as in your face as this one but I've got little stratches and chips that annoy me, so I want to completely strip the paint away and give it a fresh new coat, make it classy and maybe even change the leather on the back door.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Movie time!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

Mini one day holiday in uvongo

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

Paul33 said:


> Mini one day holiday in uvongo
> 
> View attachment 252278


Brekgat!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> Mini one day holiday in uvongo
> 
> View attachment 252278



Linking the Cthulhu AIO too much I see... me like it!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Atmizoo Snail Tank with Gold Titanium Odis Flow!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## CashKat88

Finally got myself a second Ether. Best MTL atty out there.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Linking the Cthulhu AIO too much I see... me like it!!!


Me likey. It’s a really lekker little AIO.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V9 and V10 are ready for the day with Dvarw DL's on top and Red Pill inside!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Stratum V9 and V10 are ready for the day with Dvarw DL's on top and Red Pill inside!
> View attachment 252393


Oom did you have any issues with the juice level an dry hits with the full metal jacket, or do you know when to refill?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Baby Choo checking out the Stratum V9 with Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## DavyH

Rob Fisher said:


> Baby Choo checking out the Stratum V9 with Dvarw DL!
> View attachment 252414


She is a cat of impeccable taste.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans

Rob Fisher said:


> Baby Choo checking out the Stratum V9 with Dvarw DL!
> View attachment 252414


Cats should not be allowed to vape.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Resistance said:


> Oom did you have any issues with the juice level an dry hits with the full metal jacket, or do you know when to refill?


I love the idea of a steel jacket for so many very practical reasons, including the aesthetic appeal of more shiny added to a tank, however the idea, never mind the actuality of sampling Satans fart doesn't really feature on my bucket list

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I love the idea of a steel jacket for so many very practical reasons, including the aesthetic appeal of more shiny added to a tank, however the idea, never mind the actuality of sampling Satans fart doesn't really feature on my bucket list



I am so familiar with the Dvarw that I just know when it's time for a refill and I haven't had a dry hit yet. When the juice is almost out I feel it... that being said I do prefer to head out and about with the glass version.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver

Skyline on the trusty abalone Hotcig

Reliable MTL vape

Delicious Panama inside from @Rooigevaar 

Love this vape

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Aspire Kumo RDTA on the Grus!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Aspire Kumo RDTA on the Grus!
> 
> View attachment 252587


And your verdict?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> And your verdict?



So far so good. First round with Coilology Tri Core Fused Clapton, 0.33ohms at 45W and it purrrs like a kitten. Wicking keeps up. Opted for a wide bore 810 driptip as it gets a bit hot. Using the 4 hole AFC too. Nice RDL and a good match compared to my Tauren RDTA's on airflow and flavor. Recon it's a keeper!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## antonherbst



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

The Dark Knight!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## clydern

Got my first adult job this month (24 years old ) , I decided to take up vaping again now that I can actually afford it .






Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 252132


Damn thats a nice setup

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## R.u.a.n

enjoy your weekend gents and gals

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

clydern said:


> Got my first adult job this month (24 years old ) , I decided to take up vaping again now that I can actually afford it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


Congrats on the job!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## clydern

Successful trip to vape king.. was also made aware of the fact that Boro's don't play nice with desserts. Honestly these juices taste so good in it now .





Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA

All set for the week at work

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## evelinchamplin034

My work computer. I haven’t lifted my fingers off this thing for 4 hours now. I should be getting my lunch yet here I am typing at a forum. I should get a wiff soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> View attachment 252714


Cthulhu elixirs to go in my Cthulhu mod??

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Abyss'Mal Monday!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## clydern

Is there anything better than a crackly coil ?






Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Stratum V10 with Dvarw DL went with me this weekend to my Godson's Wedding!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Vertex on the Pandora with some ADV NET!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO

@Intuthu Kagesi

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Roodt

New mod.

If anyone has an RBA they are willing to part with, let me know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Mzr

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 252855


So shiny

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## AKS



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 252925


BB

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mzr



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Paul33

Cthulhu AIO with a BP Mods insider in an obey robot Boro

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## clydern

This juice is amazing. So crisp so fresh





Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V9 with Dvarw DL on walkies around my suburb!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Mollie

Thanks @Westcoastwayne love the kit flavor is really good with a single coil

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor

...was ich liebe

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V10 Dvarw Combo and breakfast!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Mzr

Really enjoying this mod alot smaller than my Molly v1 even

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru

The Druga paired with the Argus with some Orange and Plum on ice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V10 Dvarw DL Combo went with on today's 7km walk around the suburb! It's caterpillar season.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> The Druga paired with the Argus with some Orange and Plum on ice!
> 
> View attachment 253135


Lekker rta’s these.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V9 Dvarw DL Combo with homemade lunch!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## THE REAPER

My vape made it to Johannesburg for 2 days.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Aspire Vapeflask S!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Druga on the Coolfire

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

White Dvarw DL with Gold plated ring!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Mollie

Just can't put this Siegfried down to rest

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## THE REAPER

Some strawberry cereal treat in the Tauren beest on the noisy V2 loving it thanks @JacoF great juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## JacoF

Pulse AIO with Caramel English Toffee Tobacco

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

THE REAPER said:


> Some strawberry cereal treat in the Tauren beest on the noisy V2 loving it thanks @JacoF great juice.



 TAUREN BEEEEST!!!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33

JacoF said:


> View attachment 253412
> 
> 
> Pulse AIO with Caramel English Toffee Tobacco


How’s the pulse treating you?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JacoF

Paul33 said:


> How’s the pulse treating you?


Hi

I am happy with the Pulse AIO. Flavor on the Vessel is excellent.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

JacoF said:


> Hi
> 
> I am happy with the Pulse AIO. Flavor on the Vessel is excellent.


That frosted one looks lekker as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Got my wife to don her sneakers and head out for a walk around the suburb! 4km into walk! Stratum V9 with White Dvarw went with!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## YzeOne

New Favourite

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Phantom Delrin with Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance

YzeOne said:


> New Favourite
> View attachment 253471


Squonkadelic

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

First pics of the prototype aluminium panels from Obey Robot! I just love the sharp definition! @BigGuy they are just awesome!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 13


----------



## Rob Fisher

Aspire Zelos X Kit

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani 21700 Red

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

White Billet Box with the new Cloud Mods RBA in a Snail Tank!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Druga on the Coolfire
> 
> View attachment 253348


Looking good, really good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> White Billet Box with the new Cloud Mods RBA in a Snail Tank!
> View attachment 253586


Besides me not being jealous AT ALL of that white bb, how’s the vape on the Cloud Mods RBA?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Miso (like) Friday!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> Besides me not being jealous AT ALL of that white bb, how’s the vape on the Cloud Mods RBA?



@Paul33 it's a first-class vape! Very happy with it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## clydern

Does anybody know where I can find 3D





printed panels for this ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## KZOR

Actually have three i am going to play around with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## blujeenz

clydern said:


> Does anybody know where I can find 3D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> printed panels for this ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Chris du Toit


Chris du Toit said:


> Been playing around with the panels I 3D printed and finally got the design locked in now.
> Changed the wattage button look and added a very cool finish to them as well.
> 
> View attachment 251427

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

When you can't make up your mind...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Viper_SA said:


> When you can't make up your mind...
> 
> View attachment 253733



Use the one in the middle, or the one on the side...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Use the one in the middle, or the one on the side...


Go second from the right rather

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance

Paul33 said:


> Go second from the right rather


Or the middle side either side

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## clydern

blujeenz said:


> @Chris du Toit



Popped him a message a few days back , saw these panels on @Angelskeeper mod and immediately fell in love


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## R.u.a.n

Been rocking the noisy for about a month now .Bought it to use at work ,but i have really been loving it,simple no nonsens vape. freshly charged
batteries last the whole day in parralel mode!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor

...was ich liebe

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

I searched the vape storage section for something and came across some good old ceramic C-Cell Coils! And found the Trillian Tank that takes C-Cell coils! Bazinga! I last used C-Cell coils many years ago, and they were my go-to coils before I discovered RTA's! I still rate them big time! I wonder if you can still get them?

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> I searched the vape storage section for something and came across some good old ceramic C-Cell Coils! And found the Trillian Tank that takes C-Cell coils! Bazinga! I last used C-Cell coils many years ago, and they were my go-to coils before I discovered RTA's! I still rate them big time! I wonder if you can still get them?
> View attachment 253764
> View attachment 253765











Vaporesso cCell Ceramic Replacement Coil


Vaporesso cCell Ceramic Replacement CoilThe Vaporesso cCell Ceramic Replacement Coil is utilized in Vaporesso's revolutionary cCell Ceramic Structure, made of porous ceramic material with the cylinder of the structure optimally in full contact with the e-liquid for balance heating and...




www.downtownvapoury.co.za





Same ones?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

Panda Hybrid RDTA mesh wicked with some Coconut Custard!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## clydern

Very excited to get some 3d printed panels!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Currently, five devices are being used/tested. From left to right... Dvarw DL (winner every time), Trillian with C-Cell (still probably the best commercial coil of all time), Nautilus 3 (in RDL mode. Flavour lacking a bit), and lastly, the Aspire Cloudflask S (still impressing me). The Billet Box with Cloud Mods RBA in the Snail Tank is being cleaned and due for rewicking shortly, and this is really impressive... I just wish the boro tank held more juice because I'm refilling so often!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Rob Fisher said:


> Currently, five devices are being used/tested. From left to right... Dvarw DL (winner every time), Trillian with C-Cell (still probably the best commercial coil of all time), Nautilus 3 (in RDL mode. Flavour lacking a bit), and lastly, the Aspire Cloudflask S (still impressing me). The Billet Box with Cloud Mods RBA in the Snail Tank is being cleaned and due for rewicking shortly, and this is really impressive... I just wish the boro tank held more juice because I'm refilling so often!
> View attachment 253799



How is that Zelos X Uncle Rob (asking for a friend)?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

DarthBranMuffin said:


> How is that Zelos X Uncle Rob (asking for a friend)?



Very light but good looking and comfortable. Looks like a Dani Mini. Was hoping the Nautilus 3 was a bit more flavourful, and it makes me cough a bit for some reason... I can't work out why... maybe the vape is a little "dry". But the Zelos X is an awesome mod for the price and it fits a 24mm Dvarw DL perfectly! It's a really great value for money mod! The Zelos X is a winner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's been a long while since I simultaneously had two operational Billet Boxes! The Atmizoo Snail Tanks make life a lot easier with the BB's now. Also zero leaking!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## clydern

Some grape lemonade, any suggestions on liquids that taste good in Boros? I already have red pill and triple X






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

clydern said:


> Some grape lemonade, any suggestions on liquids that taste good in Boros? I already have red pill and triple X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Blimey by @KZOR for RDL
Taviro for MTL

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## clydern

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Blimey by @KZOR for RDL
> Taviro for MTL



Will definitely look into it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nitro

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Blimey by @KZOR for RDL
> Taviro for MTL


How much did you pay for 100ml bottle of blimey from Kzor?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Nitro said:


> How much did you pay for 100ml bottle of blimey from Kzor?



You'll have to chat to @KZOR directly on prices. Drop him a private message on the forum, he'll get back to you on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## clydern

Absolutely love my new panels







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Viper_SA

Belated birthday gift. From me, to me. VA Arkon squonker

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## clydern

I need to find some decent 510 drip tips, this black one looks good though






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

clydern said:


> I need to find some decent 510 drip tips, this black one looks good though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











510 Acrylic drip tips Archives







beardedvikingcustoms.com

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cthulhu AIO with A-Tank from BB with a bridge that takes C-Cell coils! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Cthulhu AIO with A-Tank from BB with a bridge that takes C-Cell coils! Bazinga!
> View attachment 254034
> View attachment 254035


How many days do you get on a c cell coil before they start going nasty @Rob Fisher ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

here

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> How many days do you get on a c cell coil before they start going nasty @Rob Fisher ?



The C-Cells I have are very old, and they didn't last very long because they certainly don't beat a normal coil in a Dvarw. Back in the day, I could use them for a week or two with Red Pill because it's such a clean juice.

I keep expecting these commercial coils to be better than they are, and while some of them are pretty good these days they simply can't beat a BVC Coil with Mavaton X or Pro Vape Cotton.

I really have to stop trying commercial coils.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Geared up for the Easter weekend ,on the road to nowhere, but just want to chill. @KZOR , @Intuthu Kagesi , @Viper_SA

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## clydern

Back at my parents place for a few days due to load shedding , had to take the mandatory grass photo






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Funny 5


----------



## Paul33

Finally got my paws on an authentic billet box. Thanks again to @DarthBranMuffin, you sir are a legend!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Paul33

Ps. I didn’t mean to carry on the grass background theme from @clydern but it looks lekker

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> Finally got my paws on an authentic billet box. Thanks again to @DarthBranMuffin, you sir are a legend!
> 
> View attachment 254099



That is the way we roll with driveway meets!! Enjoy her Dude!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Marius Keinhans

I tried some grass background, but it is really dry down here in Hankey.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

Marius Keinhans said:


> I tried some grass background, but it is really dry down here in Hankey.
> 
> View attachment 254106


It’s really really not dry in Durban!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans

Paul33 said:


> It’s really really not dry in Durban!


Jip. I've already asked @DarthBranMuffin if he couldn't send us some of your rain, but apparently the postage will cost a fortune.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

What a super MTL setup. Expromizer 1.4 paired with the SXmini SL Class V2. And then two of my favourite MTL juices on top of that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V10 with Dvarw DL and two ivory-handled knives I picked up at the Durban Knife Show this morning! The real ivory on the Knives matches really well with the Super Tusk on the Stratum V10!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

It’s a nerd kind of morning

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## clydern

Bought this juice today, very refreshing, think i might only like red pill and xxx now






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB Rev 4c with Snail Tank and Cloud Mods RBA. Airflow is brilliant! Flavour is Brilliant! Bazinga and Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA

My pit stop companions tonight

@GSM500

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Easter Egg time! Yum!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Easter Egg time! Yum!
> View attachment 254245


Ooooohhhh that white bb is the business

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Viper_SA

Blimey and Lemonzilla side-by-side comparison

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's been a long time since a BB was used as much as the new white one. Getting the battery out is so much easier with the Rev 4c. Loving the Atmizoo Snailtank and the Cloud Mods RBA is tops! I just ordered a second one!

Greek tank, Greek RBA, American Mod, German drip tip and South African juice!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> It's been a long time since a BB was used as much as the new white one. Getting the battery out is so much easier with the Rev 4c. Loving the Atmizoo Snailtank and the Cloud Mods RBA is tops! I just ordered a second one!
> 
> Greek tank, Greek RBA, American Mod, German drip tip and South African juice!
> View attachment 254335
> View attachment 254336
> View attachment 254337


Damn this white bb is lekker!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Well, I'm paying the price of nailing easter eggs yesterday... had to hit the road despite the rain and cold... the Billet Box with Cloud Mods RBA went with!

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis

Something new, something old!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Tai

Rob Fisher said:


> The C-Cells I have are very old, and they didn't last very long because they certainly don't beat a normal coil in a Dvarw. Back in the day, I could use them for a week or two with Red Pill because it's such a clean juice.
> 
> I keep expecting these commercial coils to be better than they are, and while some of them are pretty good these days they simply can't beat a BVC Coil with Mavaton X or Pro Vape Cotton.
> 
> I really have to stop trying commercial coils.


Try the Kriemhild rmc 2 Uncle. Next level

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern

Found some bubbling





paint on my pulse aio , not very happy, might look into getting a abyss rather 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gadgetboy

That looks like a crack or a chip to me. The shell is made from plastic. It sux though and even more so that it's your favourite device.

Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern

Gadgetboy said:


> That looks like a crack or a chip to me. The shell is made from plastic. It sux though and even more so that it's your favourite device.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk



First device i haven’t even considered selling , was considering getting another but im scared this will just happen again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Angelskeeper

*A GENeration reborn!



*

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Devon Strydom

clydern said:


> First device i haven’t even considered selling , was considering getting another but im scared this will just happen again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Both mine and the Mrs AIOs also cracked 

And we loved ours as well

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Angelskeeper said:


> *A GENeration reborn!
> 
> View attachment 254411
> View attachment 254412
> *


There's just something about raw metals  ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## clydern

Devon Strydom said:


> Both mine and the Mrs AIOs also cracked
> 
> And we loved ours as well



So sad , did yours get worse with time ? Or did the crack stay the same ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

clydern said:


> So sad , did yours get worse with time ? Or did the crack stay the same ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Drill a small <1mm hole on either end of the crack to stop it spreading, and then fill the crack and holes with black resin

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## clydern

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Drill a small QUOTE]
> 
> Is nobody making custom frames ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88

clydern said:


> Found some bubbling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paint on my pulse aio , not very happy, might look into getting a abyss rather
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's unfortunate man but if you get an abyss it will definitely be a mod you sell after a few days, juice leaks into the mod from the tank all the time, it doesn't do much in terms of flavour either, its so good looking but it's performance is abyss-mal... I tried the thing twice, unless you buy the SBS kit and use it as SBS mod its a real disappointment of a AIO Device.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

CashKat88 said:


> performance is abyss-mal


LMAO!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## clydern

CashKat88 said:


> That's unfortunate man but if you get an abyss it will definitely be a mod you sell after a few days, juice leaks into the mod from the tank all the time, it doesn't do much in terms of flavour either, its so good looking but it's performance is abyss-mal... I tried the thing twice, unless you buy the SBS kit and use it as SBS mod its a real disappointment of a AIO Device.



What other aio would you suggest ? Bedsides the billet box 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

clydern said:


> What other aio would you suggest ? Bedsides the billet box
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cthulhu AIO

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Devon Strydom

clydern said:


> So sad , did yours get worse with time ? Or did the crack stay the same ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They got worse, especially mine 

This is how mine started






Very small marks but got worse (unfortunately don’t have a photo)

The Mrs one





The red one started looking like that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

White BB with Cloud Mods RBA went with on walkies around the suburb!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## clydern

Devon Strydom said:


> They got worse, especially mine
> 
> This is how mine started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very small marks but got worse (unfortunately don’t have a photo)
> 
> The Mrs one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red one started looking like that



Geez , does it hinder performance?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vicTor

Kzor show tonight - 8pm - YouTube

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Devon Strydom

clydern said:


> Geez , does it hinder performance?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No it doesn’t but it just looks bad

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

Does anybody have a sxk bb they willing to part with? I






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## CashKat88

clydern said:


> What other aio would you suggest ? Bedsides the billet box
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Cthulhu AIO looks great but i've seen that Dot mod have released the new DotAIO V2 with a Screen, Wattage adjustment and a 75w chipset.
It's such an elegant looking device and this one looks like a winner, Smaller than the Pulse and billet boxes.... Not sure if anybody stocks it in SA yet but i def want one, customisable too .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## MRHarris1

Dotmod DotAIO V2 18650


dotmod proudly presents the dotAIO V2 Everything you wanted from the original Everything you wanted from the original, the dotAIO V2 offers the perfect blend of updates to an already amazing all-in-one platform! Featuring updates such as full adjustable wattage up to 75w, Stealth mode, Color...



capitalvapesjhb.com





Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

clydern said:


> What other aio would you suggest ? Bedsides the billet box
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dotaio with dotshell! Pure bliss for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## CashKat88

MRHarris1 said:


> Dotmod DotAIO V2 18650
> 
> 
> dotmod proudly presents the dotAIO V2 Everything you wanted from the original Everything you wanted from the original, the dotAIO V2 offers the perfect blend of updates to an already amazing all-in-one platform! Featuring updates such as full adjustable wattage up to 75w, Stealth mode, Color...
> 
> 
> 
> capitalvapesjhb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


I searched online and couldn't find it anywhere. Looks like I'm going to have start saving up because I need one. Thanks for the info

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88

Jengz said:


> Dotaio with dotshell! Pure bliss for me


Are you going to get the V2? 75w, Wattage adjustment and a screen(that can change color apparently) in the same form factor plus all the panels and tanks from the OG will work on the V2. its a game changer IMHO... i always felt that i couldn't get enough wattage for MTL in any of the settings the V1 offered, with wattage adjustment in the V2. It changes everything.


----------



## Munro31

CashKat88 said:


> I searched online and couldn't find it anywhere. Looks like I'm going to have start saving up because I need one. Thanks for the info


Check Capital Vapes Randburg, they did have

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## clydern

CashKat88 said:


> The Cthulhu AIO looks great but i've seen that Dot mod have released the new DotAIO V2 with a Screen, Wattage adjustment and a 75w chipset.
> It's such an elegant looking device and this one looks like a winner, Smaller than the Pulse and billet boxes.... Not sure if anybody stocks it in SA yet but i def want one, customisable too .
> 
> View attachment 254516
> View attachment 254517
> View attachment 254518



Do you know if they are compatible with all bridges ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul33

MRHarris1 said:


> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


Venom is my hero. Love him!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz

CashKat88 said:


> Are you going to get the V2? 75w, Wattage adjustment and a screen(that can change color apparently) in the same form factor plus all the panels and tanks from the OG will work on the V2. its a game changer IMHO... i always felt that i couldn't get enough wattage for MTL in any of the settings the V1 offered, with wattage adjustment in the V2. It changes everything.


I would love one but ay they are pricey. The v1 with a dotshell, smaller airflow insert and a 0.3 ohm alien filled with a 6mg fruity ice juice is just plain perfection for me right now

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88

clydern said:


> Do you know if they are compatible with all bridges ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No unfortunately its not a Boro device, but a lot of companies make RBAs for the Dotmod specifically. Like Atmizoo and mission aswel but if you looking for a Boro device then the Cthulhu RBA AIO Box is the one to go for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88

Jengz said:


> I would love one but ay they are pricey. The v1 with a dotshell, smaller airflow insert and a 0.3 ohm alien filled with a 6mg fruity ice juice is just plain perfection for me right now


I agree, it is pricey, gonna have to save up for it and then save for a dot shell, if it's even possible to get one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Mzr



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

Early morning kids hockey

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor

damn ! this is nice ! 

Click Bait

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33

and now kids rugby

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

All this wet weather we have been having lately is loved by the mosses and mushrooms!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## YzeOne

Munro31 said:


> Check Capital Vapes Randburg, they did have


I called them they don’t have any. I want one so badly

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Munro31

YzeOne said:


> I called them they don’t have any. I want one so badly


Me too, very sexy device!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88

YzeOne said:


> I called them they don’t have any. I want one so badly


Damn, I checked the website 3 days ago and they had stock. Hopefully they get more stock or more places start stocking it. Its a beaut!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

My favourite breakfast spot! 3603!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

New custom white Purge Mod with matching Carnage RDA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Mzr

Great setup first time I see one used with a 510 drip  but love the look of a white RDA on top

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mzr said:


> Great setup first time I see one used with a 510 drip  but love the look of a white RDA on top



Its an 810 tip.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mzr

Rob Fisher said:


> Its an 810 tip.


My apologies then it's looks alot like your regular 510 you use great setup none the less

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Taifun GTV has arrived!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Taifun GTV has arrived!
> View attachment 254770


What’s on your drip tip there @Rob Fisher ?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> What’s on your drip tip there @Rob Fisher ?



It's a scratch which will polish out. Thought it may be a Baby Choo hair.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## clydern

Crazy how your taste buds change over the years, I think this might be my end game juices , I am starting to dislike overly sweet juice , had to buy a drag x pro to dry burn my coils for the pulse aio as I could not find a ohm meter , I hope they release a pulse aio v2 that fixes all the current issues because I love this device .











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Angelskeeper



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## clydern

Night shift tonight






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## CashKat88

Rob Fisher said:


> It's a scratch which will polish out. Thought it may be a Baby Choo hair.
> View attachment 254781


Baby Choo doesn't look like he's happy with all the attention you giving the Stratum and Taifun, he looks like he's trying to destroy it using the force so he can have all the attention.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## clydern

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Two mates in the Midlands with their shiny new Boxer Boro devices! Both with Cloud Mod RBA's, Drip Tips by Bill, and Atmizoo Snail Tanks but different juice in each!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

Rob Fisher said:


> Two mates in the Midlands with their shiny new Boxer Boro devices! Both with Cloud Mod RBA's, Drip Tips by Bill, and Atmizoo Snail Tanks but different juice in each!
> View attachment 254888


Epic photo! You're blending perfectly into the background!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## AKS

Rob Fisher said:


> Two mates in the Midlands with their shiny new Boxer Boro devices! Both with Cloud Mod RBA's, Drip Tips by Bill, and Atmizoo Snail Tanks but different juice in each!
> View attachment 254888


La Dolce Vita.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Exclamation mark in the Recurve. Exquisite!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

AKS said:


> La Dolce Vita.



No it was Blueberry Cafe.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 254924


Noice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## KZOR

The dual 18650 sidepiece with the 25mm X RDA from Purge.
Built with a pair of Hex aliens from White Collar. 
Awesome mech.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## clydern

Some Rocco mamma’s tonight







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Mzr

KZOR said:


> The dual 18650 sidepiece with the 25mm X RDA from Purge.
> Built with a pair of Hex aliens from White Collar.
> Awesome mech.
> 
> View attachment 254932


Wow that is one gorgeous setup enjoy it @KZOR

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr

How is the flavor from the X RDA @KZOR thinking of getting myself one just not sure on the colour

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Mzr said:


> How is the flavor from the X RDA


Very good .... you will not be disappointed.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## AKS

Anniversary break.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

AKS said:


> Anniversary break.
> View attachment 254967




Just look how happy those two are... Cuppa Joe and Morning MTL... how long have they been together?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## clydern

She is officially cracked , noticed it while I was rewicking has anyone looked into contacting customer support to claim for the cracks ?






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vape gear prep for fishing compo tomorrow! 2 x Dani 21700's with OG Dvarw DL's!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

Yet more kids hockey yesterday

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> Yet more kids hockey yesterday
> 
> View attachment 254974



And... who won?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> And... who won?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## clydern

Letting the pulse aio rest, the crack makes me not trust this device anymore , drag x plus pro for the win






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Throwback Friday.... Ijoy Captain Mini came out to play...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Mzr

This tank is actually very flavorful and the wicking keeps up if done correctly

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Nailedit77

Beer o clock, cheers members

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Chris95



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## clydern

Actually don’t mind working the afternoon shift






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

In my hand today was a Dani 21700 with Dvarw DL! My fishing partner was on fire today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Resistance said:


> View attachment 255051


Excellent MTL RDTA!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> Excellent MTL RDTA!


Thanks. 
Its one thing I can't leave home without.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 255094


Does that juice rock???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Resistance said:


> Does that juice rock???



It's an excellent blackcurrant juice. I love it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## clydern

Getting ready for my afternoon shift 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33

Dogs are loving the sunshine. Nights are getting chilly!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## clydern

.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Troy Campbell



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

Troy Campbell said:


> View attachment 255169


are those the obeyrobotpanels?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> are those the obeyrobotpanels?



Yes they are @Paul33! I see the logo.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes they are @Paul33! I see the logo.


thanks @Rob Fisher 

more coffee is needed evidently!

they look super nice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## clydern

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## BigGuy

SO i finally got my hands on a White BB thanks @Rob Fisher for organising and finally got the the Aluminum panels and button polished, super stocked on how they came out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 18


----------



## Tai

BigGuy said:


> SO i finally got my hands on a White BB thanks @Rob Fisher for organising and finally got the the Aluminum panels and button polished, super stocked on how they came out.
> View attachment 255204
> View attachment 255205
> View attachment 255206
> View attachment 255207


Looks awesome Craig @BigGuy

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## CashKat88

BigGuy said:


> SO i finally got my hands on a White BB thanks @Rob Fisher for organising and finally got the the Aluminum panels and button polished, super stocked on how they came out.
> View attachment 255204
> View attachment 255205
> View attachment 255206
> View attachment 255207


Wow that is F#<king cool, i wish obey robot existed when i still had my BB and all the bridges which are so easily accessible today existed back then too... If so i probably would have kept it... To get accessories and panels back then was an expensive long story....Now i have Fomo from these pics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## YzeOne

Absolute Heaven

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Resistance

BigGuy said:


> SO i finally got my hands on a White BB thanks @Rob Fisher for organising and finally got the the Aluminum panels and button polished, super stocked on how they came out.
> View attachment 255204
> View attachment 255205
> View attachment 255206
> View attachment 255207


Dude!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

Only my opinion but this is a super banger combo for flavor and size.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

antonherbst said:


> Only my opinion but this is a super banger combo for flavor and size.
> 
> 
> View attachment 255303



...you don't post much, but when you do, I drool !!!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 255304



That looks super clean. Wow.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Both have just been recoiled and wicked with fresh juice in and nothing beats a fresh coil and wick.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## clydern

Very good juice , it absolutely sucked in the pulse aio , I need to find a good single coil for the drag x pro , maybe a Jugger knot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## CashKat88

clydern said:


> Very good juice , it absolutely sucked in the pulse aio , I need to find a good single coil for the drag x pro , maybe a Jugger knot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cant go wrong with a Juggerknot, Its a little flavour banger

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans

antonherbst said:


> Both have just been recoiled and wicked with fresh juice in and nothing beats a fresh coil and wick.
> 
> View attachment 255305



Love those Drip tips

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern

Enjoy the morning shift , so calming






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

My happy place! Stratum V9 Delrin, OG Dvarw DL with Red Pill inside!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## clydern

Very few things beat RED PILL on a nice cold morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## FeeDeere



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## TGMV

Chicken littles with the best mashed sweet potatoes at Cheesecake Factory with a great setup to compliment.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hussar BXR, Snail Tank and Cloud Mods RBA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

White mods rule! Here is the white boro family all with Drip Tips by Bill!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Probably my favourite vape gear! Stratum V9 Velvet Delrin, Rose Gold plated Dvarw DL, Drip tip by Bill and Red Pill inside!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

The best RDL dual coil cloud chucker!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

TAUREN BEEEEESSSTTT!!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## clydern

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## AKS

Shorty Pioneer on shorty Mixx,Pied Piper Arabian Nights inside.Lekr.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6 | Creative 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA

vicTor said:


> View attachment 255764




How is that juice? Been wanting to try it out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Today's MTL setup

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor

Viper_SA said:


> How is that juice? Been wanting to try it out.



...I'm not one for many words, but I will say this, it is very lekker

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

A few mods operational today!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Back on the road after a long two-week break due to either Flu or the Rona. Was great to get back out there and apart from standing on a snake that wrapped itself around my leg, it was a relaxing outing. No pic of the snake because I was still wheel-spinning in the air when it slithered away into the bush. Autumn is in full swing and the weather is changing and the leaves are falling!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V9 21700 with Umbrella Mods RTA!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## KZOR

The Drag Q.
What a surprise package this is. Great little MTL setup from Voopoo.
Can be run in RDL mode as well with the 0.5ohm coil ... just not tested that yet.
Only tested the 1.2ohm coil with airflow almost closed off.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## R.u.a.n

freshly wicked with some pink sweet juice(musky)

enjoy the rest of the weekend gents and gals

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V6 Crystal with Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## AZAM-ZN

#Mondaybliss#Stratum#Taifun

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Stranger

OBS engine + Dvarw DL clone, so light and easy to carry for a 21700

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Viper_SA

Something that prevented me from having a vape in my hand...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Stranger

Viper_SA said:


> Something that prevented me from having a vape in my hand...
> 
> View attachment 255969


Healthy looking girl that, well done you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88

KZOR said:


> View attachment 255742


Interesting atty, What steamcrave is that? It has a Frankenstein's Monster look too it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

CashKat88 said:


> Interesting atty, What steamcrave is that?


Hadron 30mm RDSA on top of the 12ml 30mm Pumper .... both Steam Crave toys.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

MD working it's magic. It. Took a while getting the Flavour to match my Galaxies RDTA, but it's Allgood now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## AKS



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fishing setups! Dani 21700's, Dvarw DL's and Red Pill! Midmar Dam tomorrow! Now off to the Boathouse to prepare the boat!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 256042




 TAUREN!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CashKat88

Aromamizer V3 in mesh mode chucking out huge plumes of grapey goodness.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

To celebrate the 10 years of Atmizoo, the LAB with Tripod came out of the display cabinet!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Tauriqj

Finally 






Sent from my NOH-NX9 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 256148


TAUREN!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> TAUREN!!!!!



You stole my Thunder(head Creations)!!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> You stole my Thunder(head Creations)!!!!


Lightning comes before thunder

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Heading out for brunch at 3603 shortly! It is cold and wet outside! The Winter jacket is operational! Stratum V9 Dvarw DL combo going with!

Reactions: Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V9 Dvarw with Vape Anywhere pouch top vape in a restaurant!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33

The weather is kak in kzn today

Reactions: Winner 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

Paul33 said:


> The weather is kak in kzn today
> 
> View attachment 256211


We need those days too bro. It looks lekka there outside

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Paul33

Resistance said:


> We need those days too bro. It looks lekka there outside


KZN doesn’t need this much rain right now dude. Things still bad down here after the flooding!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Black Rose with Dvarw MTL FL 24!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

Paul33 said:


> KZN doesn’t need this much rain right now dude. Things still bad down here after the flooding!


I feel your pain.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nevoks Trio are in my hand today! The disposable has great flavour as well but the nic is just too high for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Mzr



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher

My Whale Billet Box arrived! Love the Teal panels!

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru

Mech squonk night

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> My Whale Billet Box arrived! Love the Teal panels!
> View attachment 256402


That’s purty

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fresh Bottle of Red Pill for the win!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## AZAM-ZN

Phenomenal

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

AZAM-ZN said:


> Phenomenal
> View attachment 256477



Major FOMO!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V10 with hand-engraved Dvarw DL with 18-carat gold inlay.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## AZAM-ZN

Rob Fisher said:


> Major FOMO!


Next drop in June.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## clydern

Bought a Blotto single coil , drag x pro professional decided to give up on my just after a month , didnt even get to use the Blotto , any suggestions for a nice single battery mod ?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Chris95

One of my favourite mtl setups

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Munro31

clydern said:


> Bought a Blotto single coil , drag x pro professional decided to give up on my just after a month , didnt even get to use the Blotto , any suggestions for a nice single battery mod ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The SX mini SL v2, it's a awesome mod, great chip and is much cheaper than the v1 was

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## clydern

Munro31 said:


> The SX mini SL v2, it's a awesome mod, great chip and is much cheaper than the v1 was



So sad I only saw this now , I bought a vape vape gaur 21


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Munro31

clydern said:


> So sad I only saw this now , I bought a vape vape gaur 21
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also a very good mod, plus double 21700 is major longevity!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Integra is a flavour banging RTA!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Beautiful morning in Bloem

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> Beautiful morning in Bloem
> 
> View attachment 256608


Galaxies

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Miks786

Late post, Reload S yesterday on Table Mountain

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## clydern

Pulse has become the take to work mod now






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

A few mods in the hand today!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Happy Monday!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> Happy Monday!
> 
> View attachment 256712


Oooh nice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 256678


Wow. Looks great

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Haven't bought myself any new vape mods for the last 3 years. So today I decided to treat myself.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

The Peacemaker!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

One of One! White Purge Squonker! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## clydern

To celebrate it being my Friday today I’m taking the big mod to work , some white collar Ariel aliens cannot be beat !







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## YzeOne

Smokey & The Bandit

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Power off since 17:40 and it aint loadshedding...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Power off since 17:40 and it aint loadshedding...
> 
> View attachment 256837


You missed a phenomenal Zverev - Alcarraz match!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> You missed a phenomenal Zverev - Alcarraz match!



I haven't watched a Tennis Match in years... is Borris and McEnroe still playing?  But seriously, I should start watching sports again...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> You missed a phenomenal Zverev - Alcarraz match!


Getting ready for Nadal vs Djokovic now but that earlier match was EPIC!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I should start watching sports again...


Yes. Yes you should.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## THE REAPER

Some goodness thanks @DarthBranMuffin legend.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

THE REAPER said:


> Some goodness thanks @DarthBranMuffin legend.



 TAUREN!!!!

Glad you are enjoying it buddy!!! Only a pleasure!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## clydern

Blotto is wicking perfectly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

clydern said:


> Blotto is wicking perfectly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some nice bubbles you got there!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Probably my most used setup these days! Delrin Stratum V9 with Dvarw DL. The Delrin is a lot more resilient than Juma and just as well because I have dropped this mod onto the tiles 4 or 5 times! Only lost a Dvarw glass in those drops!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Solid performer

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA

Grand Guru said:


> Solid performer
> 
> View attachment 256886




What rda is that?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Viper_SA said:


> What rda is that?


It’s the Passage (dual coil).

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Butter smooth airflow!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

Viper_SA said:


> What rda is that?


Its a very underrated RDA

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Resistance said:


> Its a very underrated RDA



100% agree... super easy to build, nice RDL, flavor is spot on and the chances of leaking is slim to almost zero.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another good haul of Amathungulu's on today's walk! Standing by until they ripen enough!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Have a lovely week everyone!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Grand Guru said:


> Have a lovely week everyone!
> 
> View attachment 257070


Thanks ... You tooooooooooooooooo

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Meshy Monday...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Solar Storm with gold plated Dvarw DL and matching drip tip from Bill!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Reefcooks

Daily handcheck

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB Teal with Cloud Mods RBA!

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru

Got this one out of the cupboard. A living proof that the difference between high end and cheap tanks is not necessarily about performance. If it was made in high quality stainless steel or titanium it'd kick the ass of most of the high end RDAs out there!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 257114


That shiny mod ... niiiice

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

White BB, Cloud Mods RBA, Snail Tank and drip tip by Bill!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> White BB, Cloud Mods RBA, Snail Tank and drip tip by Bill!
> View attachment 257121
> View attachment 257122


Love this setup

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Solar Storm with Golden Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Rob Fisher said:


> Solar Storm with Golden Dvarw DL!
> View attachment 257123
> View attachment 257124
> View attachment 257125


By far, the most gorgeous setup!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

You are what you eat...... Muffin Time!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> You are what you eat...... Muffin Time!!!
> 
> View attachment 257144


YOU DIDNT TELL ME THERE WERE MUFFINS!!!!!!!

WORK CAN BITE ME, IM ON THE WAY!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> You are what you eat


so many things to say...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> so many things to say...



Don't do it... I know you want to, but just hold it back buddy....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Don't do it... I know you want to, but just hold it back buddy....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> By far, the most gorgeous setup!


And the Ivory one... Ebony and Ivory!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Tauren MTL RTA with some smooth chocolate Bar One flavour

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> Tauren MTL RTA with some smooth chocolate Bar One flavour
> 
> View attachment 257176




 T A U R E N!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

IF Mods Dvarw Combo for today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 257197


Stop it

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

Trying my hand at tobaccos.

First up is the burn the ships tobacco from Weiner Vape thanks to @DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> Trying my hand at tobaccos.
> 
> First up is the burn the ships tobacco from Weiner Vape thanks to @DarthBranMuffin
> 
> View attachment 257271



It's gonna take some time, but we'll get you on the right track eventually...

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## R.u.a.n



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> It's gonna take some time, but we'll get you on the right track eventually...


I’m liking it so far with whatever the coil in the druga is (I have no idea)

Ohms slightly higher than my norm so will faf and tinker over time but it does make a really nice change to have a juice I enjoy besides icy fruits!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Expro V4 - tobacco MTL

What a great vape. Has been a solid performer for a long time and continues to be 

Am vaping Taviro from @Rooigevaar - magical

Reactions: Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Silver said:


> Expro V4 - tobacco MTL
> 
> What a great vape. Has been a solid performer for a long time and continues to be
> 
> Am vaping Taviro from @Rooigevaar - magical
> 
> View attachment 257316



Snap on the Taviro!!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Silver

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Snap on the Taviro!!
> 
> View attachment 257317



Great @DarthBranMuffin !!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

I feel bad not honoring the creator by not posting a pic of the juice bottle. 

Here is Taviro - gorgeous juice

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum in a tree!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## clydern

Morning shift today , very few things beat RED PILL , In the morning






Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

V for ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> V for ?
> 
> View attachment 257355


Vegan?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> Vegan?



VapeX

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> VapeX


Was just being a schmuck

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> Was just being a schmuck



...lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru

MTL bounty

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Vapor Giant V4 Grey Gold edition was my go-to RTA before the love affair with the Dvarw began on top of the Ultem Droid!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Timwis said:


> View attachment 257469



Nice try for hiding it away from the camera @Timwis 

 TAUREN!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum Dvarw Combo at the range!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## AKS

All wicked and weady to wape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

Some rich Bar One chocolate flavour in this ice cold weather!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> Some rich Bar One chocolate flavour in this ice cold weather!
> 
> View attachment 257567



Incoming!!!!  TAUREN!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## THE REAPER

You feel so strong about it you had to say it twice lol.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

THE REAPER said:


> You feel so strong about it you had to say it twice lol.


Careful now ... he'll give us a third

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

THE REAPER said:


> You feel so strong about it you had to say it twice lol.



Corrected.... lost power and connection, somehow it duplicated... but I love it twice long time...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

I had forgotten how great the Vapor Giant V4 was! The V5 and V6 were a disappointment!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another great RTA is the Vapor Giant V4! An oldie but a goodie!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Droids operational!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## vicTor

#mechlyfe

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

My OG favourite! The Stratum V4 with Dvarw DL! Love this setup!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Happy Father's Day!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Happy Father's Day!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

Father day juice spoils.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hussar BXR is back from Poland! DNA60 chip replacement!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

The BXR went out and about today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## DavyH

Rob Fisher said:


> Hussar BXR is back from Poland! DNA60 chip replacement!
> View attachment 257903


A seriously elegant device. Stunning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Droid with Vapor Giant V4

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## AKS



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 258021


you need a squonker

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## WV2021

Lovely morning vape

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> you need a squonker



Almost there Dude... by Friday I'll be counting the hours, not the days anymore...

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 258070




Wait for it......



Wait for it......




 TAUREN!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 258070


Is that the single or the dual?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> Is that the single or the dual?



Double Dual:

Dual Coil Tauren Max RDTA on top of the Dual 18650 Augvape Druga Foxy Mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Yes it's the dual. A load sh@t of airflow thar why the lower inlets are closed and the upper ones are about 50% or less open. The only way I could get a restricted DL and great flavour

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> Yes it's the dual. A load sh@t of airflow thar why the lower inlets are closed and the upper ones are about 50% or less open. The only way I could get a restricted DL and great flavour



With all the airflows open you can go snorkeling with that one... more than enough air going through it... hehe

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pulse with Baby Choo approved panels from @Chris du Toit! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## vicTor

...amour, amour

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## clydern

Got myself Rhino Frappe , such a good juice






Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Time for some Netflix...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Time for some Netflix...
> 
> View attachment 258219


Chilling before the big day?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## YzeOne

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 258257


Happy birthday Bud & congrats on the new kit. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Chucking some thick flavourful clouds on the DJV

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## vicTor

...mechanized infantry

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 258257


Welcome to the squonk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The start of a new week with a fresh bottle of Red Pill, a new coil and a fresh wick! Life is good!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

It's a Lost Vape/Wotofo Profile kinda day...

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out for a walk around the suburb with the Vision RBA from Umbrella Mods in the BB!!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Boxer with Vision RBA!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## elvin119

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 257342


Hi Rob
Which coils are you using in the device? 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## elvin119

Grand Guru said:


> MTL bounty
> 
> View attachment 257448


Hi
What device is that? 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

elvin119 said:


> Hi Rob
> Which coils are you using in the device?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk



@elvin119 I'm using "The One" from @charln which is normally around the 0.4Ω mark but I remove a wrap because there isn't a lot of space and it comes out at 0.35Ω. 2.5mm Ni80 at 28 watts!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

elvin119 said:


> Hi
> What device is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


It's the Siren 2 22mm mtl RTA paired with the Notion mech tube by Timesvape

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## YzeOne

And down the rabbit hole I go …

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Munro31

YzeOne said:


> And down the rabbit hole I go …
> 
> View attachment 258450


Thank you, come again!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## clydern

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 258489


Squonk FOMO , I need one 

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## clydern

Rebuilt the blotto today






Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

clydern said:


> Squonk FOMO , I need one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk



NEED is always more important than WANT... DO IT!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ultem Droid with Rose Gold Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rip Saw RDA with Dual White Collar Fused Claptons with a resistance of 0.09Ω at 55.5 watts on top of the DNA100 Hyperion!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## BUSDRIVER

I drilled out the holes for my dwarv dl fl to 4.mm for the juice ports, wow the wicking keeps up like a champ now, the ulton plastic pei chimney section drills easily, for a mtl hit i drilled a small hole in a vape band for the airflow to give me a rdl fboost flavour boost

Reactions: Winner 4 | Creative 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

BUSDRIVER said:


> I drilled out the holes for my dwarv dl fl to 4.mm for the juice ports, wow the wicking keeps up like a champ now, the ulton plastic pei chimney section drills easily, for a mtl hit i drilled a small hole in a vape band for the airflow to give me a rdl fboost flavour boost


I'm curious as to which hole(s) you drilled, as first prize in most attys would be to reduce the air flow right at / around the coil(s), as this creates a venturi, as apposed reducing it at source which would lower the overall air velocity, and effectively lessen secondary atomisation via a venturi effect.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RipSaw RDA!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

This beauty

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## BUSDRIVER

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I'm curious as to which hole(s) you drilled, as first prize in most attys would be to reduce the air flow right at / around the coil(s), as this creates a venturi, as apposed reducing it at source which would lower the overall air velocity, and effectively lessen secondary atomisation via a venturi effect.


The juice holes bud, this one here...

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BUSDRIVER

BUSDRIVER said:


> The juice holes bud, this one here...
> View attachment 258590


A 4mm drill bit made it a mm bigger, in the plastic bit and makes the wicking keep up better, the thickness of the vape clouds and flavour is improved

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ultem Droid with Rose Gold Dvarw DL out and about in the suburb!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

I’ve been relegated to watching sport on my laptop seeing as my son and his mate have taken over my lounge…

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## YzeOne

Sunday Chills with some Cherry Beer & ….

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## YzeOne

Hello Rabbit Hole my old friend. Another AIO again. 
Does anyone know where I can get a DotMod AIO V2?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

YzeOne said:


> Hello Rabbit Hole my old friend. Another AIO again.
> Does anyone know where I can get a DotMod AIO V2?
> 
> View attachment 258683


I love my AIO's!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## CashKat88

YzeOne said:


> Hello Rabbit Hole my old friend. Another AIO again.
> Does anyone know where I can get a DotMod AIO V2?
> 
> View attachment 258683


I really want a DotAIO V2 as well... They cost a pretty penny though... Capital vapes have it but only the Limited orange edition if that tickles your fancy(Black & Silver sold out unfortunately) 








Dotmod DotAIO V2 18650


dotmod proudly presents the dotAIO V2 Everything you wanted from the original Everything you wanted from the original, the dotAIO V2 offers the perfect blend of updates to an already amazing all-in-one platform! Featuring updates such as full adjustable wattage up to 75w, Stealth mode, Color...



capitalvapesjhb.com

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## THE REAPER

Squonking some cereal, what a great juice @Nailedit77 love it.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## YzeOne

CashKat88 said:


> I really want a DotAIO V2 as well... They cost a pretty penny though... Capital vapes have it but only the Limited orange edition if that tickles your fancy(Black & Silver sold out unfortunately)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotmod DotAIO V2 18650
> 
> 
> dotmod proudly presents the dotAIO V2 Everything you wanted from the original Everything you wanted from the original, the dotAIO V2 offers the perfect blend of updates to an already amazing all-in-one platform! Featuring updates such as full adjustable wattage up to 75w, Stealth mode, Color...
> 
> 
> 
> capitalvapesjhb.com


Yes, I saw that. The orange is definitely not for me. I want the silver one BADLY.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## YzeOne

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 258690


One day is one day ...

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77

THE REAPER said:


> Squonking some cereal, what a great juice @Nailedit77 love it.


Enjoy bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

One day is one day ...
My one day took years

Reactions: Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Monarchy JIIS V2 RTA!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## WV2021

@Rob Fisher Uncle Rob what a great setup and vaping flavor.
Maybe when I'm old enough I will vape the same.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88

Working from home with my trusty Dvarw MTL on top Dani mini

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## clydern

Still my favourite RTA






Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Monarchy JIIS V2 went with on today's walk around the suburb!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Desk Check! Billet Box with Vision RBA from Umbrella Mods, Stratum V10 with Monarchy JIIS V2, Ultem Droid with Dvarw DL and Stratum V9 with Dvarw DL. All drip tips by Bill Foster! All with Red Pill inside and BVC coils!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Happy Wednesday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## JacoF

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 258786


Is that some BVC tobacco bottle hiding in the back ground

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

JacoF said:


> Is that some BVC tobacco bottle hiding in the back ground



Oh yes, yes it is!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## WV2021

Grand Guru said:


> Happy Wednesday!
> 
> View attachment 258777


Love the mod Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021

Good Morning All
Happy Thursday

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Kevin Long

Happy Thursday to you to. Weekend is almost here, woohooo..

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Grand Guru

Some blackcurrant on ice in the Gata in loose MTL mode

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Chris T

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 258692


whats the name of that tank its beautiful

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Chris T said:


> whats the name of that tank its beautiful



That is the Aspire Kumo RDTA.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Murdex Halo-S on the Hellfire Phantom with some Gentle Giant Custard and Banana

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Mzr

Skyline rta on top of the epetite with some falooda from nerd factory

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Just meshing around today...

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin Long

White Collar Nano Alien for the weekend. It's gonna be good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Mzr

Kevin Long said:


> White Collar Nano Alien for the weekend. It's gonna be good.
> 
> 
> View attachment 258872
> View attachment 258873


How is the vape of the Jenna RDA?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin Long

Mzr said:


> How is the vape of the Jenna RDA?


A bit subjective, but for me, it's one of the best single coil RDA's out there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Mzr

Kevin Long said:


> A bit subjective, but for me, it's one of the best single coil RDA's out there.


Have you tried using it in dual coil mode yet?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Kevin Long

Mzr said:


> Have you tried using it in dual coil mode yet?


Sure, I have a few Jenna M decks which I use if I want to dual coil and that's just as good, but I'm more a single coil guy.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor

...there is thunder in our hearts, baby !

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Kevin Long

The Taifun BTD

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Nailedit77

Thelema running Arctic fox and the new dead rabbit v3 is the TITS!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Alan Jhs

What vape kit is the best?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## THE REAPER

Some cereal from @Nailedit77 what a juice and perfect time to vape it is now thanks bud it's a great juice. Inside a dead rabbit on top of a pulse v2 it just works. The pulse is strong in the dead rabbit.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Nailedit77

THE REAPER said:


> Some cereal from @Nailedit77 what a juice and perfect time to vape it is now thanks bud it's a great juice. Inside a dead rabbit on top of a pulse v2 it just works. The pulse is strong in the dead rabbit.


Glad you enjoying the juice bud

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Alan Jhs said:


> What vape kit is the best?



Hi @Alan Jhs , it is all subjective to the user preference. 

What is your vaping style? Mouth to Lung, Direct Lung, Restricted Direct Lung? What power do you run your devices at? Ohms of your coils? Nicotine level of your juice?

There are so many options and what works for me might not work for you. But we can narrow the options down to a handful of setups based on what you like.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Happy Monday everyone!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Munro31

HQD Ruby said:


> I use *HQD* Rosy, it feels very textured and taste very well.​


Looks like a sex toy  


HQD Ruby said:


> I use *HQD* Rosy, it feels very textured and taste very well.​

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 259045



Jip... it is a  TAUREN!!!!

(ps: what is wrong with your topcap??)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Munro31 said:


> Looks like a sex toy



Textured and Tasty...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Textured and Tasty...


Whatever rocks your, (man in the), boat

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Munro31

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Textured and Tasty...


I don't know man, texture doesn't bring any sex thoughts to mind

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## CashKat88

Therion 75c, JKM with Some icy blue Razz

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Munro31

HQD Ruby said:


> Fine, I think it's special. We also have other design.


Oh it's special, love you all night special!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Munro31

HQD Ruby said:


> like this
> View attachment 259108


This looks interesting

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Munro31

HQD Ruby said:


> Thank you, do you have interest?


Nope, just looks interesting. If you have rebuildable options I will have interest

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

@HQD Ruby are these disposable devices?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## YzeOne

And in today's episode ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Kevin Long

Nailedit77 said:


> Thelema running Arctic fox and the new dead rabbit v3 is the TITS!
> View attachment 258974



The new Dead Rabbit RTA is not bad at all, Much better than the Blaze imo.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Today's driver

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO

the boys in the band today

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Kevin Long

Time to wick this up, my first mesh bridge, LOL, I think it's the only mesh bridge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

Happy Friday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## YzeOne

Showing my age with this setup... but loving it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## clydern

Having a good off today, really wanting a squonk tbh






Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

clydern said:


> Having a good off today, really wanting a squonk tbh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk



green lawn looks nice @clydern !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Kevin Long

What the hell deck is this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Jengz

Kevin Long said:


> What the hell deck is this.
> 
> 
> View attachment 259277


A blazing ball sack?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin Long

Jengz said:


> A blazing ball sack?



, Nope, try again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## adriaanh

Kevin Long said:


> What the hell deck is this.
> 
> 
> View attachment 259277



Diesel RTA

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevin Long

adriaanh said:


> Diesel RTA


Correct, well done, you win a prize, what would you like?

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Jengz

Kevin Long said:


> Correct, well done, you win a prize, what would you like?


I'd also like a prize for the attempt, that Jenna rda sounds about right

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## adriaanh

Kevin Long said:


> Correct, well done, you win a prize, what would you like?


Cthulu Diver RBA ​

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Kevin Long

adriaanh said:


> Cthulu Diver RBA ​


Sure, I got one of those for you, just PM me your address and I'll send it on Monday.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kevin Long

Jengz said:


> I'd also like a prize for the attempt, that Jenna rda sounds about right


, Nope try again

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## adriaanh

Kevin Long said:


> Sure, I got one of those for you, just PM me your address and I'll send it on Monday.


Pm on it's way....

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## clydern

Silver said:


> green lawn looks nice @clydern !


Thanks bud 

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Timwis said:


> View attachment 259283



that looks lovely and comfortable @Timwis , with a nice big fire button !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

Silver said:


> that looks lovely and comfortable @Timwis , with a nice big fire button !


They are not expensive either, feels high end despite the low price tag comes in Black or White!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Timwis said:


> They are not expensive either, feels high end despite the low price tag comes in Black or White!



thanks, what mod is it?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis

Silver said:


> thanks, what mod is it?


S Mod by KLS Vapor!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Not the worst way to spend a Saturday evening. Replenishing my coil stock a bit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## CashKat88

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 259341


Haha I recognize that, is this the bathroom in a La Rosa?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CashKat88 said:


> Haha I recognize that, is this the bathroom in a La Rosa?



It sure is! Love that girl!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Black Rose Stealth with Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## R.u.a.n

noisy on the sugarskull

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mobb V2 in BB!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Mzr

MRHarris1 said:


> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk



Always wanted to try that rda hope you enjoying it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## MRHarris1

Mzr said:


> Always wanted to try that rda hope you enjoying it


First RDA I bought. Still love it to bits.

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

MTL setup for today.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> MTL setup for today.
> 
> View attachment 259428


All your setups match nicely, but there's something about this one that gives me extra fomo.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kevin Long

Guess I'll have to juice this up for the week. Hope you're all having a good Monday guys.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## adriaanh

Kevin Long said:


> Sure, I got one of those for you, just PM me your address and I'll send it on Monday.


Want to say a HUGE THANK YOU! to @Kevin Long 
Received my Diver RBA today, still can't believe the kindness.
Thank you once again!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

What a great gesture. Kudos to you @Kevin Long !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## CashKat88

One of my favorite setups

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB with Atom Bridge!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Yummy Mangolassi clouds

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Atom Bridge continues to impress! Love the airflow!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Still love the Recurve!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Timwis

Enjoying the Echo RTA that much just ordered the Black Pearl Ultem version!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

Timwis said:


> Enjoying the Echo RTA that much just ordered the Black Pearl Ultem version!
> 
> View attachment 259543


I like that RTA. 
Did it come with that driptip?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

Resistance said:


> I like that RTA.
> Did it come with that driptip?


No mate, it comes with a short Peek one which looks great but too short!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Black Rose iEvo with Aviator!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Timwis

Resistance said:


> I like that RTA.
> Did it come with that driptip?


The drip tip actually came with a Kayfun five pawns edition clone I picked up off Aliexpress!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88

Timwis said:


> The drip tip actually came with a Kayfun five pawns edition clone I picked up off Aliexpress!


I was going to say that driptip looks like a pawn

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rose MTL workhorse RTA
So reliable and deep rich Flavour 

This is my Havana Nightz driver
Glorious Tobacco juice from JOOSE-E-LIQZ @Naeemhoosen

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Viper_SA

Silver said:


> Rose MTL workhorse RTA
> So reliable and deep rich Flavour
> 
> This is my Havana Nightz driver
> Glorious Tobacco juice from JOOSE-E-LIQZ @Naeemhoosen
> 
> View attachment 259582



We run exactly the same resistance and Watts on our mtl setups!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Viper_SA said:


> We run exactly the same resistance and Watts on our mtl setups!


Oh wow, thats a coincidence
I am still using the supplied coils for that Rose. It came with 4 coils, I think I'm on the 4th one.
Just feels right at about 20W

Interestingly, if it were a mech and batts fresh, the power at that resistance would be about 21W (Vsquared/R)
I usually find sitting at the "mech equivalent" leads to the right ballpark area for me

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Slamphibian

Umbrella Mods Vision RBA is a match made in Heaven with Mission XV Type 1's

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Grand Guru

Happy Friday everyone!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB's going strong with the Spade in one and the Atom in the other!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## vicTor

Bitte !

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Kevin Long

Aviator RTA on the Dani Box Micro DLC edition.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Resistance

Timwis said:


> The drip tip actually came with a Kayfun five pawns edition clone I picked up off Aliexpress!


I like it. I should start experimenting again

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Mzr



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## CashKat88

Bubbly pairs well with some watermelon lush Salt Nic.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Obey Robot aluminium engraved and polished panels with fire button! Best panels ever!

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Halfdaft

Finally had a bit of free time so I refurbished a broken Bolt v3 that I’d gotten months ago.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Mzr

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Finally had a bit of free time so I refurbished a broken Bolt v3 that I’d gotten months ago.
> View attachment 259780


What was wrong with it?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Halfdaft

Mzr said:


> What was wrong with it?


It was missing some bits and pieces and the contact was wrecked.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mzr

Halfdaft Customs said:


> It was missing some bits and pieces and the contact was wrecked.


Glad it's up and running again for you to enjoy great squonk mod

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Happy Monday everyone!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

MTL Monday

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V10 Dvarw DL combo on a mushroom on a tree!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## THE REAPER

Glaz Mini on the Armour Pro.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Caspardina RTA from Golden Greek!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Caspardina twins operational! Polished and Sandblasted!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Kevin Long

I have to admit, this is a nice bridge. Wick'd Omega

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

Friday MTL setup

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA

And my backup device...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Mzr

Really missed this mod

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Halfdaft

Mzr said:


> Really missed this mod
> View attachment 260099


Damn! I haven't seen one of these in a while

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Out for lunch
Nice day in JHB. Warmish
Bit of a wind blowing but feels great to be out

At the golf club overlooking the 18th hole

Rose MTL with Havana Nightz doing good service today

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

The German Dwarf ... The Alberich

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor

...bangarang !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Halfdaft

This has to be one of the best disposables around, and it doesn’t hurt that it has one of the best local flavors. Well done @Vape Republic team!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Munro31

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> The German Dwarf ... The Alberich
> 
> View attachment 260160


And ??? How do you like it????

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks to the Stratums' special 510 the Caspardina logo now lines up perfectly! And a perfect white drip was found in the Drip Tip collection!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru

It's a good evening . Red Pill in the Expromizer V5

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Stratum V4 is still one of my favourite mods and an OG Dvarw DL on top of course!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Munro31 said:


> And ??? How do you like it????


I Love it! .... it's a bit fiddly to get set up initially with them airflow pins, but once you're past that ... it's an easy build, with rewicking an absolute breeze. 
As to flavour ... I can't speak for it's true MTL abilities, however in that infamous grey zone between Loose MTL and RDL, this tank ROCKS ... and ... she's in rotation as my new favourite

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Munro31

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I Love it! .... it's a bit fiddly to get set up initially with them airflow pins, but once you're past that ... it's an easy build, with rewicking an absolute breeze.
> As to flavour ... I can't speak for it's true MTL abilities, however in that infamous grey zone between Loose MTL and RDL, this tank ROCKS ... and ... she's in rotation as my new favourite


Happy days!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V9 with Caspardina, Droid with Dvarw DL and Billet Box with Could Mods RBA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Halfdaft

What a wonderful view

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Squonkey Donkey!!

Thanks @Troy Campbell ! My Boxer setup is now complete!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Halfdaft

Keeping me company in the dreariness weather

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V10, OG Dvarw DL and a Drip tip by Bill!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum in a tree!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Trusty *Rose MTL*

Such great tobacco flavour !
*Havana Nightz* inside

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

Nothing cause I left my juice at home this morning and now ran out…

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Shame @Paul33 
hang in there

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> Shame @Paul33
> hang in there


It’s a close call @Silver but I’ll do my best

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Silver

Paul33 said:


> It’s a close call @Silver but I’ll do my best



happened to me a few times I was caught without a working vape
irritating but I survived
I know the feeling

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 260315


I like this mod. fomo is real!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Paul33 said:


> It’s a close call @Silver but I’ll do my best


Happened to me a few times in the past two months. Lucky I carry a pod so filled it with plain 36mg. It got me through the day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Resistance said:


> I like this mod. fomo is real!



It's a sneaky mod... I leave it on the shelve and just now it crawls back into my hand again without me even looking.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru

It's a beautiful rainy day in Bloem. Happy Thursday everyone!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

IF Mods Dvarw Combo!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V9 with Dvarw about to be put down and a knife and fork picked up to nail my breakfast at 3603 in Gillits!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Exclamation mark! It's so yummy in this cheap tank!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## JuanB

My new Blaze RTA, 1st duel coil I'm using with @ivc_mixer special 'milktart with hint of tobacco' mix he made for me. Loving it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## YzeOne



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Preparing fishing setups for tomorrow's club compo at Hazelmere dam! Dani 21700 x 2, Dvarw DL x 2 and Drip Tips by Bill x 2!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Preparing fishing setups for tomorrow's club compo at Hazelmere dam! Dani 21700 x 2, Dvarw DL x 2 and Drip Tips by Bill x 2!
> View attachment 260550


how are those batteries @Rob Fisher ?

good?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> how are those batteries @Rob Fisher ?
> 
> good?



@Paul33 I have been very happy with them. Pretty much all I use these days. But I do have Molicells as well.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> @Paul33 I have been very happy with them. Pretty much all I use these days. But I do have Molicells as well.


I might have to grab some molicells, I see ADV is sold out of the 5000mah 21700's Vapcells. Bummer. 5000mah sounded like a real win!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> I might have to grab some molicells, I see ADV is sold out of the 5000mah 21700's Vapcells. Bummer. 5000mah sounded like a real win!



Yip I keep an eye on his website for more stock!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip I keep an eye on his website for more stock!


don't buy it all

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Mzr



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Penguin with Caspardina RTA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## AZAM-ZN

#PureGold#SpyderGT#Toxic

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## NOOB

Rob Fisher said:


> Penguin with Caspardina RTA!
> View attachment 260654


Really love the look of this RTA. Nice one Uncle Rob!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

Ausländer

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## YzeOne

Flying Solo today ...

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum Super Ivory V9 Dvarw Combo!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Christos

Maya Juma DMD fulfilling my mech squonking needs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Iceman@11



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

REO is polished and ready to build the Nuppin RDA.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

REO with Nuppin RDA built and operational! It's a million years since I grabbed some wire to create such a small coil! The REO is the original squonker and still a damn fine device! And the Nuppin has an awesome RDL airflow! Just like old times 8 years ago! So... Bazinga!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Mzr

vicTor said:


> Ausländer
> 
> View attachment 260762


Love the door especially the colour of it awesomeness

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 7 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 260881


 Oom you got some explaining to do

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Resistance said:


> Oom you got some explaining to do



When you shop at Checkers you get little models of products.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> REO with Nuppin RDA built and operational! It's a million years since I grabbed some wire to create such a small coil! The REO is the original squonker and still a damn fine device! And the Nuppin has an awesome RDL airflow! Just like old times 8 years ago! So... Bazinga!
> View attachment 260834



Magnificent @Rob Fisher !!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 260883


DRSQ still treating you well I see!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> When you shop at Checkers you get little models of products.


OK. Carry on

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

His and hers ready for the day... think we like 'em shineys!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> DRSQ still treating you well I see!



Giving her one more week to grow on me (and the Haku is in the pitstop tray), so far so good.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Giving her one more week to grow on me (and the Haku is in the pitstop tray), so far so good.


I feel like I’m to blame for the Haku (s)!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Kevin Long

Viper_SA said:


> That's one of the best RDA's on the market, use it everyday. I don't recognize the mod though, nice little mech.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I have several Nitrous RDA's. Love 'em to bits. It's an SA made Monark squonk mech. 18650, but packs a punch! Same size as my Molly v2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Kevin Long

Viper_SA said:


> I have several Nitrous RDA's. Love 'em to bits. It's an SA made Monark squonk mech. 18650, but packs a punch! Same size as my Molly v2.



Yeah I also have a couple of them, LOL. I bought the RTA as well, also really good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Kevin Long said:


> Yeah I also have a couple of them, LOL. I bought the RTA as well, also really good.



lol, if you ever want to sell a few, dibs!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Jengz

Kevin Long said:


> Yeah I also have a couple of them, LOL. I bought the RTA as well, also really good.


Where did u get the nitrous RTA from? There's a few people looking for them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

vicTor said:


> View attachment 260936


I see you with this juice brand all the time recently. Is this a max VG juice?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Resistance said:


> I see you with this juice brand all the time recently. Is this a max VG juice?



hi, well commercially not, but, 2one62, mix special for me, legends !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## YzeOne

Viper_SA said:


> lol, if you ever want to sell a few, dibs!


Sir Vape had them recently for R470 - I still kick myself for only buying one. They are AWESOME!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Old faithfuls
Delivering a very good vape after many years 

SubTank Mini
Panama juice from @Rooigevaar 
Magic

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 261003



@Grand Guru a Dani Dvarw combo is hard to beat!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Perfect Pairing!! Lost Vape Drone DNA250C with a THC Tauren BF RDTA on top! First time maximizing the use of this RDTA with Squonk pin. No mess, no fuss, no dry hits, no running out of juice or battery. Life Is Good!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

My wife went to Checkers again today!

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> My wife went to Checkers again today!
> View attachment 261073



On a serious note that Dvarw looks Awesome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## YzeOne

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Perfect Pairing!! Lost Vape Drone DNA250C with a THC Tauren BF RDTA on top! First time maximizing the use of this RDTA with Squonk pin. No mess, no fuss, no dry hits, no running out of juice or battery. Life Is Good!
> 
> View attachment 261067


I forgot you are a DNA fan - I have a Thelema if you are interested.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Jos

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 261135


LOL - that tank could feature as a Ninja in the next Minions movie

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Decadent Strawberry gin

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> My wife went to Checkers again today!
> View attachment 261073


Ya , the size if items keep on shrinking

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Expromiser V4

Very good MTL flavour 
Small tank size but made up by the flavour , no leaks and quiet operation 

Vaping Taviro from Wiener Vape @Rooigevaar 

Superb tank/juice combo for me

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Munro31

Silver said:


> Expromiser V4
> 
> Very good MTL flavour
> Small tank size but made up by the flavour , no leaks and quiet operation
> 
> Vaping Taviro from Wiener Vape @Rooigevaar
> 
> Superb tank/juice combo for me
> 
> View attachment 261178


I love my v4 as well, very good MTL tank!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Halfdaft

What a damn good vape!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Christos

Today’s mods.
Harpy and a DMD with 5th anniversary Narda’s!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Halfdaft

Christos said:


> Today’s mods.
> Harpy and a DMD with 5th anniversary Narda’s!
> View attachment 261189


A Harpy even?????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Halfdaft Customs said:


> A Harpy even?????


Since you asked so nicely… 

In its full “harpy” glory.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Halfdaft

Christos said:


> Since you asked so nicely…
> 
> In its full “harpy” glory.
> View attachment 261216


Beautiful! I can imagine that gold door is an absolute fingerprint magnet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Beautiful! I can imagine that gold door is an absolute fingerprint magnet


I haven’t used it except to polish it. I assume it will do the normal brass thing if not polished regularly. Not my favourite colour but it’s a nice touch.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mzr

Christos said:


> Today’s mods.
> Harpy and a DMD with 5th anniversary Narda’s!
> View attachment 261189


Really beautiful squonk setups especially that harpy beautiful

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Went with White Collar Blues in dual coil. Came out to 0.21 Ohm. A bit high, as it feels a bit low on power and had to close off some airflow, but dang this thing has flavor! Can see what the hype is about. Will find some lower resistance coils for my cloud beast.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## incredible_hullk

Load shedding vibes...

Atleast I can still netflix with a battery pack for net....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## incredible_hullk

Christos said:


> Since you asked so nicely…
> 
> In its full “harpy” glory.
> View attachment 261216


Eish @Christos ...u still have da bomb looking setups

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Boxer 21700 Boro with Atom Bridge!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## TyTy

Pure Gold Friday

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Lost Vape Haku Twins.... only their mother can tell them apart...

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Ready for today's series of fortunate events

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## incredible_hullk

Halfdaft Customs said:


> What a damn





Resistance said:


> View attachment 261286
> 
> Ready for today's series of fortunate events


That galaxy rdta I enjoyed ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Mzr

MRHarris1 said:


> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


Very sleek looking

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Billet Box with Aztec Panels!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Nailedit77

The crew

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Billet boxes are rocking these days! Atom, Cloud Mods, Vision and Spade Bridges are all outstanding!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

incredible_hullk said:


> That galaxy rdta I enjoyed ...


I took a short. Break and went back to the zues single for a week or so.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Took this tank off the shelf this morning. Excellent RDL RTA!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Three Billet Boxes in hand today! Atom, Cloud Mods and Psyclone Bridges inside!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## AZAM-ZN

#GranJefe#J3SV2

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## Resistance

So this morning I emptied the last bit of diluted juice in my tank hoping I'd make it through the day


and then I saw the mod laying on the floor.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Resistance said:


> So this morning I emptied the last bit of diluted juice in my tank hoping I'd make it through the day
> View attachment 261462
> View attachment 261463
> and then I saw the mod laying on the floor.


Ah that sucks!!!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Halfdaft

M2 back in operation today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 261520


I love my foxy mod, best mod I've bought in a loooooong time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor

Kick Ice Cruel Summer !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Paul33 said:


> I love my foxy mod, best mod I've bought in a loooooong time!


With the Glaz Mini and a 21700 Molicel... flavout for day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

My new Little Mermaid coffee Mug and Stratum V9 Dvarw Combo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Viper_SA

Rob Fisher said:


> My new Little Mermaid coffee Mug and Stratum V9 Dvarw Combo!
> View attachment 261550



What's that white mod in the background uncle?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Viper_SA said:


> What's that white mod in the background uncle?



It's my Hellfire 21700 Squonker.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Some blackcurrant on ice in the Beest!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> Some blackcurrant on ice in the Beest!
> 
> View attachment 261576





 Tauren Beeeeeeest!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

vicTor said:


> View attachment 261431


Most reviews say the Asgard Mini is as good as the RDA for vaping (so I bought one) but every time I see this thing I still want one!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V10 OG Dvarw DL and Billet Box with Cloud Mods Bridge!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Halfdaft

Moving chaos check… Atom with a @charln RBAlien and some 5mg Golden Donut keeping me sane

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Stranger

OBS engine

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

New tip from Bill in Germany for Matchy-Matchy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## ace_d_house_cat



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Stranger

Curry flavour milkshake

Rogan josh or what ?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Moving chaos check… Atom with a @charln RBAlien and some 5mg Golden Donut keeping me sane
> View attachment 261580


How much for the cat?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Mzr

Rob Fisher said:


> It's my Hellfire 21700 Squonker.
> View attachment 261551


Wow that is one beautiful mod hellfire 21700 it like sweet nothings been whispered in my ear

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Happy Friday!
.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Miks786



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Miks786 said:


> View attachment 261623


#AzgardMiniGang

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Miks786

ace_d_house_cat said:


> #AzgardMiniGang


All the way brother

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis

The flavour machine!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

...the code is

2one62

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Phantom with OG Dvarw DL and Drip tip by Bill!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Miks786



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Billet Box with the amazing Atom Bridge!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 261769


That's a nice looking mod!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Timwis said:


> The flavour machine!
> 
> View attachment 261645


Is this is Troll RTA?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## adriaanh

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Is this is Troll RTA?


Think it might be the Tripod by Atmizoo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

adriaanh said:


> Think it might be the Tripod by Atmizoo



Okayyyyyy, now I need to go do some research...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Timwis said:


> The flavour machine!
> 
> View attachment 261645



Okay now I need one

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 261788



 Sneaky.... TAUREN MAXXXX!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani 21700's ready for a day on the dam tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## AZAM-ZN

#PureGold#DATU#J3SV2#ThisJuice!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Timwis

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Okayyyyyy, now I need to go do some research...


Yep @adriaanh got it in one! Had it over 3 years but not used it for ages and forgot just how much flavour it produces!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Dani 21700's ready for a day on the dam tomorrow!
> View attachment 261804
> View attachment 261805
> View attachment 261806



looks awesome @Rob Fisher !
enjoy the dam

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Hectic day today, but it's done.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Halfdaft

Today is going to be a good day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 261893



that’s a big one Skipper!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> that’s a big one Skipper!



I got a few of dem today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I got a few of dem today!



That's awesome!
Well done

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 261926


Great innovative design! Enjoy it @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA

vicTor said:


> View attachment 261942



I still "need" one of those mods

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stubby!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Happy Days! My Engraved Billet Box came home from the electronics specialist and is fully operational again!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Stubby with the RDTA it comes with! Juice capacity for bloody days! Put in a "The One" coil and bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> The Stubby with the RDTA it comes with! Juice capacity for bloody days! Put in a "The One" coil and bazinga!
> View attachment 261985



that sounds like my kind of Vape @Rob Fisher 
i just need to figure out a good MTL bridge for the Boro

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Stubby has to be one of the purchases of 2022! Outstanding device and with the 8,7ml RDTA it has juice for days! Even Baby Choo approves!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

I am so loving the juice capacity of the RDTA that the Stubby comes with! Such a win!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

Happy Friday!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 262066


The arbiter made it another day!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## YzeOne

Thanks to Fedex

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul33

YzeOne said:


> Thanks to Fedex


eish that sucks!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## YzeOne

Paul33 said:


> eish that sucks!


@Paul33 Jeez, you have no idea. But the real culprits are Dubai Intl Customs. I now have 1 package stuck in Dubai another stuck in the Netherlands & one more at Jhb Int Mail Centrel

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## DavyH

Stranger said:


> .


Whaddat?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The first warm-to-hot Spring day today in Durbs! The bonus is filling a 6ml Dvarw is a piece of cake with this hot weather!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Stranger

DavyH said:


> Whaddat?


Cthulhu V1 and a Dwarv DL clone

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Caramia

K9 Unit, Kruger

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor

...cruel summer

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Caramia said:


> K9 Unit, Kruger
> View attachment 262082



Missed your Kruger posts @Caramia 

Hope you are keeping well!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Caramia

Silver said:


> Missed your Kruger posts @Caramia
> 
> Hope you are keeping well!


Hey @Silver - thank you so much!
Yeah, been out of the loop a bit, still vaping ip a storm, and trying to do what we can in the Parks.
I’ll hopefully be posting more, especially with these fabulous canines.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

The Vision, Gamechanger!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Caramia said:


> Hey @Silver - thank you so much!
> Yeah, been out of the loop a bit, still vaping ip a storm, and trying to do what we can in the Parks.
> I’ll hopefully be posting more, especially with these fabulous canines.



great to hear
keep well @Caramia 
i look forward to it

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Winner winner @Rob Fisher 

those red Danis brought you luck today!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 262192


TAUREN

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

...cruel summer

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA

vicTor said:


> ...cruel summer
> 
> View attachment 262223



Love that juice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

vicTor said:


> ...cruel summer
> 
> View attachment 262223



what is that Starman juice @vicTor ?
what does it taste like?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Silver said:


> what is that Starman juice @vicTor ?
> what does it taste like?



Excellent blackcurrant juice @Silver . Blackcurrant and starfruit. I love it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Viper_SA said:


> Excellent blackcurrant juice @Silver . Blackcurrant and starfruit. I love it!



ok thanks - sounds very nice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Silver said:


> ok thanks - sounds very nice



It's also made by @Rooigevaar , so you know it's quality. I have 3 bottles in stock right now, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Viper_SA said:


> It's also made by @Rooigevaar , so you know it's quality. I have 3 bottles in stock right now, lol.



Ah cool, didn’t know that 
I must try it sometime

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

MRHarris1 said:


> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk



Love the matchy matchy action going on there!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## MRHarris1

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Love the matchy matchy action going on there!


Not offen that I get it right. 

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Caramia



Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Halfdaft

Caramia said:


> View attachment 262242


Damn these mod designs are getting crazier and crazier...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Caramia

Caramia said:


> And venomous to boot, a pity I couldn’t put bucket, lid, and mod in one hand for the pic

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Mzr

Caramia said:


> View attachment 262242


Is that the new dmd puffadder squonk mod? Looks like it hits hard or bite

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Mzr

Loving this rda

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Caramia

Mzr said:


> Is that the new dmd puffadder squonk mod? Looks like it hits hard or bite


Correct! Bloody potent I tell ya

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Resistance

MRHarris1 said:


> Not offen that I get it right.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


Well this time its epic!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 262239


Double Dibs

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor

Silver said:


> what is that Starman juice @vicTor ?
> what does it taste like?



aah, I see you got answered

I've never tasted it due to my PG issue, but I'm working on that

the good people at Wiener sent some as prizes for the vape meet coming up, someone's gonna get lucky !

...now the cat's out the bag

 ...ahoy !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Kevin Long

Almost weekend guys, hang in there.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor

...ahoy !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Caramia

vicTor said:


> ...ahoy !
> 
> View attachment 262527


One day…

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

Caramia said:


> One day…



hi @Caramia long time, hope you are well.

that mod was actually gifted to me by a Legend in the vaping scene, I still do not understand why and will be forever indebted. 

This man is the most selfless person I know.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Tai

Game Changer

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Caramia

vicTor said:


> hi @Caramia long time, hope you are well.
> 
> that mod was actually gifted to me by a Legend in the vaping scene, I still do not understand why and will be forever indebted.
> 
> This man is the most selfless person I know.


Good things happen to Good people, you deserve it @vicTor 
One day, I’ll also have one, just getting used to squonking agaian after e loong hiatus, still have all mine - Freehand, Furian Lost Vape Therions, and the new Quest, also the evergreen Reos

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

Caramia said:


> Good things happen to Good people, you deserve it @vicTor
> One day, I’ll also have one, just getting used to squonking agaian after e loong hiatus, still have all mine - Freehand, Furian Lost Vape Therions, and the new Quest, also the evergreen Reos



wow, squonklife !

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Back at the Greek Taverna

Was so good last time 
Glorious hot day

Rose MTL and Havana Nightz doing service

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

6km walk around the suburb!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor

...cruel summer

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 262617



mrs Monkey ?
do tell @DarthBranMuffin 
you can’t hide tobaccoes from fellow tobacco vapers on the forum

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Silver said:


> mrs Monkey ?
> do tell @DarthBranMuffin
> you can’t hide tobaccoes from fellow tobacco vapers on the forum



Hey @Silver , was a mix suggested to @JacoF to make and he nailed it! Got it in MTL for the Mrs and DL for me, just borrowing some from her tonight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Armor C4 with Atom Bridge, Drip Tip by Bill and White panels by Obey Robot!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Speedy_11

Becoming a bit obsessed now, lol

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 262740

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Halfdaft

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 262740


I'm sure you need a license to carry one of those...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Viper_SA

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I'm sure you need a license to carry one of those...



I'm coming for you @ARYANTO

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 262740


Snakeman , welcome to the big boy league ! now all you need is a bigger tank - congrats my man !

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I'm sure you need a license to carry one of those...


hee hee - got my license from @JurgensSt , think he'll endorse yours too @Viper_SA

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

ARYANTO said:


> Snakeman , welcome to the big boy league ! now all you need is a bigger tank - congrats my man !


Looking for a bigger dripper. I don't do tanks anymore. Only rta's I have are 4 mtl rta's. The rest are drippers and squonkers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Thanks @pascal@losvapos for this lovely juice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

Viper_SA said:


> Thanks @pascal@losvapos for this lovely juice!
> 
> 
> View attachment 262748


That mod looks epic dude!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Paul33 said:


> That mod looks epic dude!



I'll post some pics of the group once I'm done. I have a couple of them in different colored doors. I have a problem....

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Long tough day of work ahead

Up at 430 to get things done before family wakes up, Lol

MTL clan in my hand (Expromiser V4 , Rose MTL, Arbiter Solo)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Munro31

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 262740


Remember that nipple ring that Janet Jackson had?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## NOOB

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 262783
> View attachment 262784


That device looks quite interesting Uncle...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Akil



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## MRHarris1

Akil said:


> View attachment 262824


Excellent RTA, can't get enough of mine. 

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

It's Friday!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## YzeOne



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance

MRHarris1 said:


> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


That's t lekka juices. Enjoy!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Mzr

Akil said:


> View attachment 262824


Really considering get this rta would like to hear yours and @MRHarris1 thoughts on it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Mzr

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 262938


Well done @Rob Fisher that's a good one you got what bait was used?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 262938


That's a nice one!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## R.u.a.n

Noisy with some red pill

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

@JacoF

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## vicTor

...gigantic

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

BP Mods are producing some great gear! Lightsaber, Pioneer V1.5 and Sure RTA!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

A beautiful rainy Monday morning in Bloem!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> A beautiful rainy Monday morning in Bloem!
> 
> View attachment 263062


@DarthBranMuffin is slacking! this post has been up for 30 seconds and he hasnt spotted the Tauren.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have to say I am really enjoying the Sure RTA! Smooth airflow and great flavour!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> A beautiful rainy Monday morning in Bloem!
> 
> View attachment 263062




What @Paul33 said..... TAUREN!!!

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> What @Paul33 said..... TAUREN!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mzr



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

I am so impressed with the build quality of the BP Mods Lightsaber and even more impressed with the 0,55Ω TMD Coils!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Slamphibian

Rob Fisher said:


> I am so impressed with the build quality of the BP Mods Lightsaber and even more impressed with the 0,55Ω TMD Coils!
> View attachment 263073
> View attachment 263074


This is a stunning looking device @Rob Fisher, looks so comfy in the hand too! 

I suppose one question would be around the availability of those coils?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Slamphibian

Using the BX-7 Billet Box today with Protocol Integrated tip and Midnight Black Vapesnail. You've got to love the customizability on the Billet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12 | Dislike 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa

Slamphibian said:


> Using the BX-7 Billet Box today with Protocol Integrated tip and Midnight Black Vapesnail. You've got to love the customizability on the Billet!
> View attachment 263080
> View attachment 263081


WOW...one day when im big LoL Stunning !!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Slamphibian

jamesvapes_sa said:


> WOW...one day when im big LoL Stunning !!!!


Thank you! 
Careful though, they don't call it a rabbit hole for nothing

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jamesvapes_sa

Slamphibian said:


> Thank you!
> Careful though, they don't call it a rabbit hole for nothing


LoL im deep in the hole with tube mechs promise you LoL

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Slamphibian said:


> Thank you!
> Careful though, they don't call it a rabbit hole for nothing


I got my BB and thought "Nah, the rabbit hole isn't going to get me." After a PRC Atom, Mobb 2, integrated tip, mission inners and doors a month later and I'm realizing that this statement was not true

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## jamesvapes_sa

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I got my BB and thought "Nah, the rabbit hole isn't going to get me." After a PRC Atom, Mobb 2, integrated tip, mission inners and doors a month later and I'm realizing that this statement was not true


Post pic would love to see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Loadshedding Backup... already had about 7 hours of no power today, anything can happen...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing a new polishing cream. Autosol - Made in Germany. Dvarw DL all shiny!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Stranger

Used it for years on mo'bike exhausts, very good stuff indeed.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Angelskeeper

Rob Fisher said:


> Testing a new polishing cream. Autosol - Made in Germany. Dvarw DL all shiny!
> View attachment 263115


Ive been using autosol for years on yachts, bikes and just about any metal that needs a polish! Its my go to polish

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

It works a treat on air rifle internals as well. That's where I learned of it from a UK forum. And a little goes a long, long way

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Halfdaft

Rob Fisher said:


> Testing a new polishing cream. Autosol - Made in Germany. Dvarw DL all shiny!
> View attachment 263115


Damn Uncle Rob! Even your polish is high end!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Slamphibian

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I got my BB and thought "Nah, the rabbit hole isn't going to get me." After a PRC Atom, Mobb 2, integrated tip, mission inners and doors a month later and I'm realizing that this statement was not true


Oh yeah, and then you think to yourself "Okay my Billetbox is done, no more money" and okey pokeys like @charln come along and suddenly you own another 2 Billet Boxes and the same process begins again

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Slamphibian said:


> Oh yeah, and then you think to yourself "Okay my Billetbox is done, no more money" and okey pokeys like @charln come along and suddenly you own another 2 Billet Boxes and the same process begins again


@charln pushed me down the rabbithole...

Reactions: Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today's carry is the White Delrin Velvet Stratum V9 with polished OG Dvarw DL and Drip tip by Bill!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Slamphibian

Halfdaft Customs said:


> @charln pushed me down the rabbithole...


Yeah I was already in the hole and he just dumped cement onto my head while I was there so I could never leave. He's an _evil_, _evil_ man.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Slamphibian said:


> Yeah I was already in the hole and he just dumped cement onto my head while I was there so I could never leave. He's an _evil_, _evil_ man.


But also the best and one of my favorite people in the community. But that does not discount the fact that he is an evil mastermind...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lightsaber Baby!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 263182


I’m glad that attie found a loving home!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kevin Long



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Happy Thursday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 263197


I like your mug skipper!

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Grand Guru said:


> I like your mug skipper!



Ariel is my favourite! My hair brush is also Ariel!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Getting ready for two days of fishing! Practice Friday and Compo Saturday! Matchy-Matchy Dani 21700s with OG Dvarw DLs!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kevin Long

Rob Fisher said:


> Getting ready for two days of fishing! Practice Friday and Compo Saturday! Matchy-Matchy Dani 21700s with OG Dvarw DLs!
> View attachment 263203



Good Luck with the fishing uncle Rob.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JacoF

Silver said:


> mrs Monkey ?
> do tell @DarthBranMuffin
> you can’t hide tobaccoes from fellow tobacco vapers on the forum


Hi it's Banana Custard Tobacco

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis

Mess free RBA vaping!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Smooth vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> Smooth vape



I see what you did there....  TAUREN!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 263252


I love the look of the Asgard. Do you run single or dual in it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Paul33 said:


> I love the look of the Asgard. Do you run single or dual in it?



Dual Monster Mechs from @charln

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Paul33

Viper_SA said:


> Dual Monster Mechs from @charln


That just sounds angry!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Viper_SA

Citrus Saturday

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Kevin Long

SKNKWRX D-01

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

Smooth vape

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Silver

Looks stunning @Grand Guru 
what mod is that if I may ask?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Silver said:


> Looks stunning @Grand Guru
> what mod is that if I may ask?



JellyBox single by Rincoe

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Jellybox single it is!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33

Kevin Long said:


> SKNKWRX D-01
> 
> View attachment 263293
> View attachment 263294


That’s cool!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> Jellybox single it is!



looks stunning!
so different 
wow

didnt know about this mod

is it the 80W version?
do you run 18650 or other size batts?
easy to change the battery?

how has it been for you @Grand Guru ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Silver said:


> looks stunning!
> so different
> wow
> 
> didnt know about this mod
> 
> is it the 80W version?
> do you run 18650 or other size batts?
> easy to change the battery?
> 
> how has it been for you @Grand Guru ?


it can accommodate a 21700 and can deliver 80W and the battery fits through a bottom door. It’s a very light mod and the general quality and performance is very decent for what it’s worth.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> it can accommodate a 21700 and can deliver 80W and the battery fits through a bottom door. It’s a very light mod and the general quality and performance is very decent for what it’s worth.



thanks @Grand Guru 
sounds good

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA

A little insomnia tobacco, lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Viper_SA said:


> A little insomnia tobacco, lol
> 
> View attachment 263343



also woke up last night - but at 1am
luckily got back to sleep

what mod is that @Viper_SA ?
looking for something for my arbiter solo MTL tank

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Silver said:


> also woke up last night - but at 1am
> luckily got back to sleep
> 
> what mod is that @Viper_SA ?
> looking for something for my arbiter solo MTL tank



It's the Aspire Mixx @Silver . Just make sure the diameter of the tank will fit. Very nice SBS mods though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Happy Monday everyone!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Always such lovely clear photos with lots of colour @Grand Guru 

that mod looks nice. Do you think it will be a good partner for my Arbiter Solo MTL tank ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Silver said:


> Always such lovely clear photos with lots of colour @Grand Guru
> 
> that mod looks nice. Do you think it will be a good partner for my Arbiter Solo MTL tank ?


It can accommodate up to 24mm RTAs if you use a straight glass. I don't think k it's suitable for the Arbiter Solo as it's a relatively short tank and I'm sure you're using it with the bubble glass

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

@Silver the Grus is a nice pairing for the Arbiter Solo.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Halfdaft

LabRat 2022/Odis Flow v2 - 8 Ball Mango Passion Fruit Ice 

Starting the week on a good note

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 263359



Nice pic @Rob Fisher 
Is that the new phone?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Nice pic @Rob Fisher
> Is that the new phone?



It is indeed Hi Ho @Silver! Here are a couple more pics from it's first out and about.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> It is indeed Hi Ho @Silver! Here are a couple more pics from it's first out and about.
> 
> View attachment 263365
> View attachment 263366
> View attachment 263367
> View attachment 263368
> View attachment 263369
> View attachment 263370
> View attachment 263371



Wow - lots of colour Rob!
Lovely indeed

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

You also got one of these iPhone 14 pr max ultra @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

A new Skyline-R with an extended tank is 2 days away so I thought I would take out the tank that started this high-end journey! The Original Skyline gold plated in Germany! A new framed staple from @charln was installed and wicked up and Red Pill was added! After all these years it is still a flavour machine of note!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> A new Skyline-R with an extended tank is 2 days away so I thought I would take out the tank that started this high-end journey! The Original Skyline gold plated in Germany! A new framed staple from @charln was installed and wicked up and Red Pill was added! After all these years it is still a flavour machine of note!
> View attachment 263412
> View attachment 263413
> View attachment 263414



oh my word @Rob Fisher , that’s gorgeous
keen to hear about the new one coming

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Time to tame down the clouds a bit
@Throat Punch

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

Viper_SA said:


> Time to tame down the clouds a bit
> @Throat Punch
> 
> View attachment 263422


I wish I had bonded with the nitrous! It’s such an awesome looking Rda!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Paul33 said:


> I wish I had bonded with the nitrous! It’s such an awesome looking Rda!!




My favorite of alltime perhaps even. With the OG Recurve a close 2nd. And of course the Asgard. For dual coil.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

Viper_SA said:


> My favorite of alltime perhaps even. With the OG Recurve a close 2nd. And of course the Asgard. For dual coil.


Maybe I’ll give it another go one day….

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Mech MTL setup for today

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## TGMV

Been using disposables during the SE Asia trip to avoid having any of my day to days getting confiscated in Singapore

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Kevin Long

Tuesday, what can I say,

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Kevin Long said:


> Tuesday, what can I say,
> 
> View attachment 263478


Self defense classes day?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin Long

Grand Guru said:


> Self defense classes day?



Arm day,

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Halfdaft

Kevin Long said:


> Arm day,


More like lung day

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Halfdaft Customs said:


> More like lung day


#BLM

Big Lungs Matter

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V10 White Delrin!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 263517




Saxy Looking Setup.... must be the  TAUREN that makes it look so good!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Mighty Evod and Kayfun V3 Mini

Next to one of junior’s toy Disney cars

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Skyline-R with the extended tank is fully operational on the one-of-a-kind Stratum V10 18650 White Delrin!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Need a refill!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Kevin Long

Pulling an Uncle Rob tonight, Winner Winner....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kevin Long said:


> Pulling an Uncle Rob tonight, Winner Winner....
> 
> View attachment 263650



Good man! That is the way and the light!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Trying the Dvarw DL FL again... yip I far prefer the OG!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Wise man says "if thou shall vape MTL, then do it on the Ares 2 my son!"

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing the Oxva UniBox PnM Pod kit! I'm amazed at these new coils these days. Easy airflow change to wide OPEN if required. Normal 510 so any tank can be used.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## AKS



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## vicTor

...for the Pied Piper

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 263739



Put a coaster or something under that mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Viper_SA said:


> Put a coaster or something under that mod


my mods are made to last , pool proof , beer proof , over-drip proof , the lessons were learned in times past ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Miks786



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO

vicTor said:


> ...for the Pied Piper
> 
> View attachment 263734


neat , haven't used mine for a while

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Miks786 said:


> View attachment 263740


w.t.f. did you get a purple Asgard !!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

ARYANTO said:


> neat , haven't used mine for a while



holy shirt, you have an SQ ?

dibs !!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA

vicTor said:


> holy shirt, you have an SQ ?
> 
> dibs !!!!



Shit, too late... You'd think the man would have told be he had the squonk of my dreams....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA

ARYANTO said:


> my mods are made to last , pool proof , beer proof , over-drip proof , the lessons were learned in times past ...



but not scratch proof.... Coaster dammit!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## vicTor

Viper_SA said:


> Shit, too late... You'd think the man would have told be he had the squonk of my dreams....



I think he is talking about his Clutch

two different things

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA

vicTor said:


> I think he is talking about his Clutch
> 
> two different things




Phew! Now I feel better, lol.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

well , we can talk about my Plug sq ?

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA

ARYANTO said:


> well , we can talk about my Plug sq ?
> View attachment 263743



Hmmmm, ill drop you a PM tomorrow... Seems like we need to have a chat, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Sunday fog machine is on!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Halfdaft

Forgot to post this earlier, but better late than never! 
Had the Labrat with an Atom keeping me company on our brunch outing today.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V9 with Dvarw DL and Drip Tip by Bill!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V10 18650 One-of-a-kind White Delrin!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA

Nuff said

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Halfdaft

Staring the week off strong

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Viper_SA

Brand new blue top hat for her

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

His and His Black Rose Whale Boro Mods for myself and @BigGuy!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Viper_SA said:


> Nuff said
> View attachment 263803



What coil do you have in there @Viper_SA ?
You must be using coat hanger wire?
Lol

That's a seriously big rig you got! Must produce massive clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Silver said:


> What coil do you have in there @Viper_SA ?
> You must be using coat hanger wire?
> Lol
> 
> That's a seriously big rig you got! Must produce massive clouds



Waiting on my SteamCraft coils from @charln still @Silver , so hopefully by tonight she will be chucking. Going to be running between 0.24 and 0.3 Ohm since the mod can do up to 8.4V

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Viper_SA

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 263851



Great mods these

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JacoF

Blue Dead Rabbit V3 on Blue Clutch with matching Blue tip

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33

Viper_SA said:


> Great mods these


I’m loving it. Fantastic mod!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Some Red Pill in the mighty Intake to fight the heat.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Black Rose Whale!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Halfdaft

My two favorite things

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## jamesvapes_sa

Halfdaft Customs said:


> View attachment 263930
> 
> My two favorite things


That BB tho

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Claymore Rda stolen from @DarthBranMuffin earlier today!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA

Paul33 said:


> Claymore Rda stolen from @DarthBranMuffin earlier today!
> 
> View attachment 263944



You seem to be using a lot of other attys after getting the Blaze Solo. Should we read anything into that?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Viper_SA said:


> You seem to be using a lot of other attys after getting the Blaze Solo. Should we read anything into that?


Absolutely not! The blaze is really good but I was saying to @jamesvapes_sa that it’s a “big” vape and needs a pretty decent sized coil and more power than I like. 

I like 0.4-0.5 ohms around 22-26w and that’s lost in the blaze. It shined with a 0.26 chunky Clapton at 45w but I just can’t vape like that all day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Paul33 said:


> Absolutely not! The blaze is really good but I was saying to @jamesvapes_sa that it’s a “big” vape and needs a pretty decent sized coil and more power than I like.
> 
> I like 0.4-0.5 ohms around 22-26w and that’s lost in the blaze. It shined with a 0.26 chunky Clapton at 45w but I just can’t vape like that all day!



Ah, okay. Besides my 20W mtl I vape at minimum 45W RDL and then upwards for full DL lately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Viper_SA said:


> Ah, okay. Besides my 20W mtl I vape at minimum 45W RDL and then upwards for full DL lately.


Then this would suit you perfectly! Airflow is lekker and squonk like a dream!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Viper_SA

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 263997



That looks like and Erdinger!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa

Viper_SA said:


> That looks like and Erdinger!


...looks like another one's needed LOL cant just have one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gong

Currently In My hand is our the latest innovative pod system that is legend Which is much better than Ceramic and cotton mesh .watermelon is my best flavor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Finally Friday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor

...may we meet again

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Kevin Long

Good Friday guys...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani 21700 with Dvarw DL. ABout to launch the boat and go fishing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Voltrove in BB, Atom in Whale and my two fishing setups! Awesome time on Inanda! Lost count of the number of fish we caught... but no big ones!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Halfdaft

Rob Fisher said:


> Voltrove in BB, Atom in Whale and my two fishing setups! Awesome time on Inanda! Lost count of the number of fish we caught... but no big ones!
> View attachment 264068


What are your initial thoughts on the Voltrove Uncle Rob?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Halfdaft Customs said:


> What are your initial thoughts on the Voltrove Uncle Rob?



@Halfdaft Customs It's a cloud blower and I have only been using it for a few hours... I still prefer the vape I get from the Atom RBA which is my favourite bridge but I will report back in a day or two once I have given it a fair shake!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Halfdaft

_


Absolutely loving the Voltrove… it’s in there somewhere, I promise _

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 264070


  TAUREN

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 264097



And another one...  TAUREN!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rose Gold Dvarw on the Stratum V9 and the Atom Bridge in the Black Rose Whale!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Cornelius

Haven't done this in a while. Both hand check and mech

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

Cornelius said:


> Haven't done this in a while. Both hand check and mech


How’s the blue pill?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cornelius

Paul33 said:


> How’s the blue pill?


Fantastic! And I am a desert vaper other than some RedPill. Pleasantly surprised.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Cornelius said:


> Fantastic! And I am a desert vaper other than some RedPill. Pleasantly surprised.


Hopefully it comes out as a one shot one day

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Monday morning MTL setup

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

This Kayfun V3 Mini is such a trooper. And has produced a great MTL tobacco vape for a long time. 

So reliable. No leaks. Easy to pitstop 

Lots of respect for this tank

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Halfdaft

The Voltrove has very quickly become one of my favorite bits of vape gear. Such a simple and reliable piece of kit and super consistent!

Doesn’t hurt that it has some @charln magic inside…

Reactions: Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Halfdaft Customs said:


> The Voltrove has very quickly become one of my favorite bits of vape gear. Such a simple and reliable piece of kit and super consistent!
> 
> Doesn’t hurt that it has some @charln magic inside…
> 
> View attachment 264298


Plus it’s PURTY!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Park time!!

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher

Day on the dam with the Dani 21700!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Silver

Great pics @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

Hmmmmm.... vaping heaven with great thanks to @Angelskeeper for the Reload!! Owe you for that dude!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Looks great @Grand Guru , what is that ? MTL?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Silver said:


> Looks great @Grand Guru , what is that ? MTL?


It’s the Gear RTA, an RDL to DL tank

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mushroom growing out of the driveway! Black Rose Whale Boro Mod with Atom Bridge inside!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB and Black Rose Whale using my two favourite bridges! The Atom and the Cloud Mods Bridge!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> BB and Black Rose Whale using my two favourite bridges! The Atom and the Cloud Mods Bridge!
> View attachment 264413



how do they compare @Rob Fisher ?
vape should be the same with the same bridge?
but any other differences that you notice or like from each?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> how do they compare @Rob Fisher ?
> vape should be the same with the same bridge?
> but any other differences that you notice or like from each?



Hi Ho @Silver they are very similar! The Atom is slightly crisper but for me these two are ahead of the pack!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver they are very similar! The Atom is slightly crisper but for me these two are ahead of the pack!



thanks Rob
my mistake - I thought they had the same bridge inside

how does the BB compare to the Black Rose Whale?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> thanks Rob
> my mistake - I thought they had the same bridge inside
> 
> how does the BB compare to the Black Rose Whale?



The Black Rose Whale is twice the price of the BB but it's really well designed and very comfortable. Also the Whale doesn't suffer from juice spill damage like a BB does. And the Whale is smaller! I have been using the Whale everyday since it arrived which should mean a lot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

Expecting heavy clouds Bloem today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Solid setup.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

The old trusty Skyline Mirage combo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Halfdaft

Ain’t she pretty

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

MTL and Movies... let the chillaxing begin...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> MTL and Movies... let the chillaxing begin...
> 
> View attachment 264727


Pods...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> MTL and Movies... let the chillaxing begin...
> 
> View attachment 264727


How do you find the vuse?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Resistance said:


> How do you find the vuse?


Probably quite easily, it’s right there in his hand!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Resistance said:


> How do you find the vuse?



Good for nic hit and stealth vape. Not a flavor banger. Perfect for travelling, office, Netflix, nic-fix.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V10 with OG Dvarw DL on my daily walk around the suburb! 6km's today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru

Tiny MTL setup

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Resistance said:


> View attachment 264784
> View attachment 264785
> View attachment 264786



lovely @Resistance , where is that?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## veecee

Grand Guru said:


> Tiny MTL setup
> 
> View attachment 264804


Which mod is that?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

veecee said:


> Which mod is that?


It's a Wismec Sinuous V80

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Silver said:


> lovely @Resistance , where is that?


Hi @Silver. 
Its in Muizenberg on Boyes drive. We had a cousins day out and hopefully more to follow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Monday morning MTL setup.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> Monday morning MTL setup.
> 
> View attachment 264885


Galaxies...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Blowing some serious clouds

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> Blowing some serious clouds
> View attachment 264946



cool
is that a customised logo on the mod screen @Grand Guru ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Silver said:


> cool
> is that a customised logo on the mod screen @Grand Guru ?


Yes, there's plenty of them on the Wismec software

Reactions: Like 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> Blowing some serious clouds
> View attachment 264946



 TAUREN MAXXX

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Thanks to @Paul33 for the shove down the rabbit hole.

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## YzeOne

My crew for today - Squonking is NOT dead!!!

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## YzeOne

Grand Guru said:


> Blowing some serious clouds
> View attachment 264946



Yup that's a cloud blower of note

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Akil

I haven't seen an abyss handcheck in a while. This should remedy that

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Halfdaft

Akil said:


> I haven't seen an abyss handcheck in a while. This should remedy that
> View attachment 265021


Doing the good work!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Happy Monday!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Breakfast at lunchtime yesterday at 3603!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

So much yum from @Rooigevaar in the Druga on top of the never say die foxy!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 265248


TAUREN!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Some banana milkshake in the Recurve Pulse squonk setup.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Silver

Good to see you saving up on the "chips balance"


Grand Guru said:


> Some banana milkshake in the Recurve Pulse squonk setup.
> View attachment 265260



that’s awesome @Grand Guru 
you have such great gear spanning a lot of Vaping eras

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Thanks @Silver. The quest for the perfect setup lead me to gather quite a variety of tanks and mods. It unfortunately has become less and less interesting in the last year or two with the advent of pods then disposable devices.... 
By the way, I attended an online workshop today organized by the department of health about the risks of electronic cigarettes and the new tobacco products control regulations proposed by the government. It looks very bleak for the future of vaping in the country.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> It looks very bleak for the future of vaping in the country.


Can you elaborate on what you heard there or were you sworn to secrecy?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Paul33 said:


> Can you elaborate on what you heard there or were you sworn to secrecy?


Nothing really new: Heavy taxation of E-Liquid is the most prominent measure…

Reactions: Thanks 4


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> Nothing really new: Heavy taxation of E-Liquid is the most prominent measure…


Thanks. I do wonder how this is going to affect the DIY scene?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Paul33 said:


> Thanks. I do wonder how this is going to affect the DIY scene?


It's really not clear yet. I'm planning to stock on VG/PG and nicotine before the law goes into effect.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> It's really not clear yet. I'm planning to stock on VG/PG and nicotine before the law goes into effect.


I’ll probably do the same. Besides how it’s going to affect you and I from a vaping perspective what bugs me is the amount of jobs that are going to be lost. It’s going to have such a huge and far reaching ripple effect on people.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> Thanks @Silver. The quest for the perfect setup lead me to gather quite a variety of tanks and mods. It unfortunately has become less and less interesting in the last year or two with the advent of pods then disposable devices....
> By the way, I attended an online workshop today organized by the department of health about the risks of electronic cigarettes and the new tobacco products control regulations proposed by the government. It looks very bleak for the future of vaping in the country.



thanks @Grand Guru 
i hear you
the hunt for the perfect vape is a never ending journey. As long as one is enjoying the hunt and keeping off the stinkies then my feeling is that’s a good thing

not mad about all the pods and disposables but I suppose for the masses of smokers that don’t want to fiddle with coils and rebuildables, it’s the way to go 

terrible news about the proposed legislation. We will hear from Vpasa at VapeCon 
they have a stand there and will be doing a talk on Sunday 
I think the government needs to carefully consider this, not just make big mistakes

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> I think the government needs to carefully consider this, not just make big mistakes


This is the major thing that I do not think they are doing. Zero thinking going on here!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

Snap!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Silver

Paul33 said:


> This is the major thing that I do not think they are doing. Zero thinking going on here!



That's why I hope VPASA will continue engaging - and if the govt pulls a fast one and tries to be nasty - VPASA is likely to rally its members and might just be able to take them to court

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Akil

Perfect for the weather in Jhb

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Silver

Akil said:


> Perfect for the weather in Jhb
> View attachment 265309



didn’t know about this juice
whats It like @Akil ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akil

Silver said:


> didn’t know about this juice
> whats It like @Akil ?


It's awesome. Then again, it is from @Naeemhoosen , so you know it will be good. Think Woolies Tin Roof ice cream

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Akil said:


> It's awesome. Then again, it is from @Naeemhoosen , so you know it will be good. Think Woolies Tin Roof ice cream



I know @Naeemhoosen is a masterful creator

One of his juices Havana Nightz is an ADV of mine and replaced my mighty international Blackbird juice. Now I prefer his juice more. 

I must make a note to try this Tin Roof

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## AKS



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Silver

Kayfun V3 Mini 

With my son’s dinosaur setup in the background - lol Sunday morning is dinosaur time

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru

AKS said:


> View attachment 265351


Nice looking setup. Which RTA is that @AKS ? It looks very familiar or at least the drip tip does….

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AKS

Grand Guru said:


> Nice looking setup. Which RTA is that @AKS ? It looks very familiar or at least the drip tip does….


You are spot on. It's the Pioneer with extended clear tank option.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver

Looks very good @DarthBranMuffin !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> Looks very good @DarthBranMuffin !


Seconded!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Unmatchy matchy piece of awesomeness

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> Unmatchy matchy piece of awesomeness
> View attachment 265482

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Slamphibian

Snowcap Mods Ravine 21700 Mech Boro

I'm honestly so in love with this thing, it's got a perfect fit and finish and it's dimensions are smaller than a Billet Box. It's a piece of art!

The Atmizoo VapeSnail Midnight Black Edition with a Atmizoo Smoked Black tank sits right at home in this mod.

Thank you to @VapeSnow for hooking me up with this beauty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Halfdaft

Slamphibian said:


> Snowcap Mods Ravine 21700 Mech Boro
> 
> I'm honestly so in love with this thing, it's got a perfect fit and finish and it's dimensions are smaller than a Billet Box. It's a piece of art!
> 
> The Atmizoo VapeSnail Midnight Black Edition with a Atmizoo Smoked Black tank sits right at home in this mod.
> 
> Thank you to @VapeSnow for hooking me up with this beauty.
> 
> View attachment 265489


There is something very wrong in this photo...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slamphibian

Halfdaft said:


> There is something very wrong in this photo...


There's not enough Billet Boxes in it?


----------



## Viper_SA

Slamphibian said:


> Snowcap Mods Ravine 21700 Mech Boro
> 
> I'm honestly so in love with this thing, it's got a perfect fit and finish and it's dimensions are smaller than a Billet Box. It's a piece of art!
> 
> The Atmizoo VapeSnail Midnight Black Edition with a Atmizoo Smoked Black tank sits right at home in this mod.
> 
> Thank you to @VapeSnow for hooking me up with this beauty.
> 
> View attachment 265489



Not an AIO fan at all, but if I had to, this would be it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Slamphibian

Viper_SA said:


> Not an AIO fan at all, but if I had to, this would be it.


She's a beaut! 
Plus you can disassemble the Mech to every nut and bolt for cleaning and maintenance.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Slamphibian said:


> There's not enough Billet Boxes in it?


No... it's in your hand and not mine

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Matchy matchy piece of awesomeness!

Reactions: Winner 14


----------



## Slamphibian

Halfdaft said:


> No... it's in your hand and not mine



Promise to let you hold it in your hand for a little while at VapeCon!

Reactions: Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER

My pulse is curvey today with some slick bubblegum.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Halfdaft

Slamphibian said:


> Promise to let you hold it in your hand for a little while at VapeCon!


How fast can you run? Asking for a friend

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Vikinghulk

Currently in my left hand L200 Geekvape with a single coil (Fydo Alien) and Blotto Mini.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

Vikinghulk said:


> Currently in my left hand L200 Geekvape with a single coil (Fydo Alien) and Blotto Mini.
> View attachment 265584


What’s the lemon meringue like?

I used to mix a lemon meringue a million years ago but then a few of the concentrates were reformulated and then it was kak.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vikinghulk

Paul my fav one is the Lemon Cheesecake. But cant find any. This one is lekker. I don't do fruits- I like a koek or a tert

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Mzr

Well was in my hand today

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

New week, New (vaping) opportunities. Happy Monday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Halfdaft

Something new for my BB… now the Ice Planet Lab Rat is complete!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## Resistance

vicTor said:


> View attachment 265645


Ahh! I was wondering what happened to that monark. It still looks good

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Akil



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V9 White Delrin, OG Dvarw DL, Drip Tip by Bill and Red Pill inside!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Slamphibian

Halfdaft said:


> Something new for my BB… now the Ice Planet Lab Rat is complete!
> 
> View attachment 265711


@Halfdaft these Ice Planet inners are so nice bro, they also look amazing on the Lab Rat!

I'm using some on my BX7 Billet and just a heads up that Monarchy does cyber tips that match the same colour as the Ice Planet inners

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Slamphibian said:


> @Halfdaft these Ice Planet inners are so nice bro, they also look amazing on the Lab Rat!
> 
> I'm using some on my BX7 Billet and just a heads up that Monarchy does cyber tips that match the same colour as the Ice Planet inners


Dammit... Now I'm going to have to spend more money

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Red Dani 21700's with OG Dvarw DLs ready for a day on the water tomorrow! One 21700 and a bottle of juice is enough for a day's fishing, and the other is just backup in case there is an issue, or I drop one in the dam!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 265772


@DarthBranMuffin before someone else (Paul33) calls it

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33

Resistance said:


> @DarthBranMuffin before someone else (Paul33) calls it


TAUREN!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Vikinghulk

Currently x2 Charged Sony VTC 4s

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vikinghulk

Just joking, my daily MTL setup. Voopoo Drag 80 with 93 335 puffs.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> TAUREN!!!



Thanks for having my back Dude! New job keeps me busy (and looking like a math teacher apparently)...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Thanks for having my back Dude! New job keeps me busy (and looking like a math teacher apparently)...


Who said that? Not I!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Mea Culpa!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Slamphibian

Hand Check for the day today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Vikinghulk

Nostalgic evening, some Custard in my OG Dejavu on the Nikola mod. Good RDTA's are a dying breed.

Great evening all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Vikinghulk

In my other hand: Kroma R with the Brunhilde for MTL. 15 mg Juice on 15 Watts. What a pleasure!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Awesome day on Albert Falls dam practising for next week's competition! We are ready, and we have a plan! As always, the Dani 21700s with Dvarw DLs go with!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V4 with Tripod V2

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Awesome day on Albert Falls dam practising for next week's competition! We are ready, and we have a plan! As always, the Dani 21700s with Dvarw DLs go with!
> View attachment 265865
> View attachment 265866
> View attachment 265867
> View attachment 265868



awesome pics @Rob Fisher
boat is looking so good

by the way, when is your comp next week?
you do know it’s VapeCon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> awesome pics @Rob Fisher
> boat is looking so good
> 
> by the way, when is your comp next week?
> you do know it’s VapeCon



I do indeed Hi Ho @Silver! I will miss the comp... just practising with my partner!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I do indeed Hi Ho @Silver! I will miss the comp... just practising with my partner!



ah, ok cool , just checking 
good of you to practice with your partner for their comp

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vikinghulk

Puma Mod with gunmetal Zeus. New Atty with new Aliens and Bacon Prime wick. What a great mod for the price I paid.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Vikinghulk said:


> Puma Mod with gunmetal Zeus. New Atty with new Aliens and Bacon Prime wick. What a great mod for the price I paid.



@Vikinghulk , just to let you know, you can post the pictures in-line too instead of just as an attachment




once youve uploaded the image, click on “insert” and then either “thumbnail” or “full image”
usually “thumbnail” Is more than adequate 

just letting you know in case you didn’t see it

happy Vaping

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum Blue with Crushed Opal Drip Tip from TurnWoodFX in the UK.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## R.u.a.n

early morning 4x4 trip

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 266035
> View attachment 266036


Salmon or pink?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> Salmon or pink?



Most definitely Salmon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> Salmon or pink?



I'll go with Hibiscus...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## AKS



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

AKS said:


> View attachment 266043


What mod is this @AKS ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AKS

Paul33 said:


> What mod is this @AKS ?


Hi @Paul33 ,it's a Hippovape B'adapt.
21700.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS

Hippovape B’Adapt Pro SBS 100W Box Mod | All Day Vapes Customized E-Liquid South Africa







alldayvapes.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

AKS said:


> Hi @Paul33 ,it's a Hippovape B'adapt.
> 21700.


Thank you. I’ve always like the SBS mods but most of them need a taller tank and I use a druga so wouldn’t be suitable on them and this has a side fire button which I like!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's starting to look a lot like Xmas!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## antonherbst

Old trusty mech sqounker. Daily vape for over 3 years now.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> It's starting to look a lot like Xmas!
> View attachment 266057
> View attachment 266058
> View attachment 266059
> View attachment 266060



Superb first pic @Rob Fisher !!
looks fabulous

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Squonk Tuesday!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

The mighty Siren!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Mzr

vicTor said:


> View attachment 266165


Really beautiful

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

The Artemis

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Kevinc1977

My daily 8 - 5 ers. 

1 silver = red pill
1 silver = diy berry menthol ice
Grey = diy ry4
Black = diy tobacco

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Kevinc1977 said:


> My daily 8 - 5 ers.
> 
> 1 silver = red pill
> 1 silver = diy berry menthol ice
> Grey = diy ry4
> Black = diy tobacco
> View attachment 266309
> View attachment 266310



Nifty Little pods. I use them while driving. Work great with freebase as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Morning Mech MTL

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## AKS

Lekkeness.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Grimmreaper87

AKS said:


> View attachment 266389
> 
> Lekkeness.


Man o man is that a kangertech mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AKS

Grimmreaper87 said:


> Man o man is that a kangertech mod


Yessir. Hardly used,got it from Bloem through Gumtree of all places.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Not exactly in my hand, but my wandering Asgard Mini found a new home after VapeCon with a sample from VapeCon as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

MTL bounty

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Kevin Long

Picked up another Stubby at Vapecon, Agent Orange

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Paul33

Paul33 said:


> Hopefully it comes out as a one shot one day


It does come in a one shot if anyone is keen. Grabbed mine from Blck over the weekend! Thanks @Nick Black!

Reactions: Winner 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

Kevin Long said:


> Picked up another Stubby at Vapecon, Agent Orange
> 
> View attachment 266469



Thanks for your help and support at the stand @Kevin Long

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Happy Tuesday!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Nick Black

Paul33 said:


> It does come in a one shot if anyone is keen. Grabbed mine from Blck over the weekend! Thanks @Nick Black!
> 
> View attachment 266472


Hi Paul, Thank you for supporting our sale Paul! 
We hope you thoroughly enjoy the Blue Pill

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Caramia

Kevin Long said:


> Picked up another Stubby at Vapecon, Agent Orange
> 
> View attachment 266469


Love the orange!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

In my hand each night was a Guinness and a Stratum V10 with Dvarw DL. Excellent food at CrawDaddys in Brooklyn! Hi Ho @Silver and I both enjoyed our Din Dins each night!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Paul33

Nick Black said:


> Hi Paul, Thank you for supporting our sale Paul!
> We hope you thoroughly enjoy the Blue Pill


It’s on the menu for tonight @Nick Black 

Smells lekker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JuanB

My sexy Black Friday deal...

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> In my hand each night was a Guinness and a Stratum V10 with Dvarw DL. Excellent food at CrawDaddys in Brooklyn! Hi Ho @Silver and I both enjoyed our Din Dins each night!
> View attachment 266510



It was indeed marvelous !
Those steaks sizzling on the hot plate were out of this world
Best part was catching up in person with @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia

Rob Fisher said:


> In my hand each night was a Guinness and a Stratum V10 with Dvarw DL. Excellent food at CrawDaddys in Brooklyn! Hi Ho @Silver and I both enjoyed our Din Dins each night!
> View attachment 266510


That Crawdaddy's is THE best!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Caramia said:


> That Crawdaddy's is THE best!



i was quite shocked
service was positively top notch
and the food was amazing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia

Silver said:


> i was quite shocked
> service was positively top notch
> and the food was amazing


Glad you also enjoyed it @Silver, and great they are still delivering after many years.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Over indulged at VapeCon, so I had to hit the tarmac! Wearing my VapeCon Swag... Majestic Vapor T-Shirt and G Bomb Cap! Stratum V10 with Dvarw DL in hand!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Over indulged at VapeCon, so I had to hit the tarmac! Wearing my VapeCon Swag... Majestic Vapor T-Shirt and G Bomb Cap! Stratum V10 with Dvarw DL in hand!
> View attachment 266530



looks like a very nice cap Rob
was that the one you spoke about?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> looks like a very nice cap Rob
> was that the one you spoke about?



It was indeed Hi Ho @Silver! Quality Golf Cap!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

Nick Black said:


> Hi Paul, Thank you for supporting our sale Paul!
> We hope you thoroughly enjoy the Blue Pill


Blue Pill is absolutely gross and no one should buy it!!!

Ps. I’m lying, the blue pill is fantastic and everyone should buy it. I just don’t want it to be sold out when I need again

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Squonking some yummy Bar One!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> Squonking some yummy Bar One!
> View attachment 266562


TAUREN!!!!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Nick Black

Paul33 said:


> Blue Pill is absolutely gross and no one should buy it!!!
> 
> Ps. I’m lying, the blue pill is fantastic and everyone should buy it. I just don’t want it to be sold out when I need again


You had me in the first half ngl 
We & the okes over at Vapour Mountain are glad you enjoyed it, we will stash one away for you just in case

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

Nick Black said:


> You had me in the first half ngl
> We & the okes over at Vapour Mountain are glad you enjoyed it, we will stash one away for you just in case


Maybe 2

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> Squonking some yummy
> 
> 
> Paul33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TAUREN!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You stole my Thunder(head creations)!
Click to expand...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## baksteen8168



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Kevin Long

Mobb V2 still in use, really smooth airflow.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Silver

Looks good @Kevin Long

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

DB & Gata Wednesday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor

...Black Ops

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## baksteen8168

Old Faithful

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Kevin Long

The Dual 21700 Legends, for those big ass tanks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Grimmreaper87

AKS said:


> Yessir. Hardly used,got it from Bloem through Gumtree of all places.


Been looking for 1 a long time was the first mod I owned years ago loved it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Kevin Long said:


> The Dual 21700 Legends, for those big ass tanks.
> 
> View attachment 266627



battery life for days !
I need one of those for my 20W MTL desk vapes. Batts will probably last very long

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 266662


TAUREN ( X2) !!!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hoko.E from Mod Corporation is rewicked and ready for the day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Hoko.E from Mod Corporation is rewicked and ready for the day!
> View attachment 266679
> View attachment 266680
> View attachment 266681
> View attachment 266682



ah man!
that little mod is just sooooo gorgeous !
enjoy

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Rob Fisher said:


> Hoko.E from Mod Corporation is rewicked and ready for the day!
> View attachment 266679
> View attachment 266680
> View attachment 266681
> View attachment 266682


Got to hold one of these on Saturday and as a big boro fan I was thoroughly impressed!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## elvin119

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## baksteen8168

Now I also have an Ass Guard!  






Thanks @EZBlend

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## baksteen8168

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 266717


Beautiful Mod!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## YzeOne

baksteen8168 said:


> Now I also have an Ass Guard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @EZBlend


Cheers Bud


baksteen8168 said:


> Now I also have an Ass Guard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @EZBlend


Cheers !!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

YzeOne said:


> Cheers Bud
> 
> Cheers !!
> 
> View attachment 266735



 TAUREN!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> TAUREN!!!


Now you stealing my stolen thunder!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## baksteen8168

YzeOne said:


> Cheers Bud
> 
> Cheers !!
> 
> View attachment 266735



Nice mod you got there

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Some Blue Pill for the Blue Mod






and I have to add the obligatory...

 TAUREN!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## lowierunner

Dani sbs and a dvarw 24 mtl fl

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## Silver

Mighty Evod on iStick20

Relaxed and mellow MTL VM Berry Blaze & menthol vape

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## lowierunner

Silver said:


> Mighty Evod on iStick20
> 
> Relaxed and mellow MTL VM Berry Blaze & menthol vape
> 
> View attachment 266754


Damn oldskool vibes coming over me still remember using these back in the day!
Where these with the interchangeable coilheads that you could rewick yourself? (With the help of a microscope haha)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

lowierunner said:


> Damn oldskool vibes coming over me still remember using these back in the day!
> Where these with the interchangeable coilheads that you could rewick yourself? (With the help of a microscope haha)



thanks @lowierunner 

yes, you are right, in the old days we would recoil the tiny coil inside with the help of a magnifying glass. Haha
i still like the vape on it and have quite a few coils - the silica wick ones, they last a long time 
plus I am using a diluted down juice which isn’t hard on the coil/wick

love the vape on this little device. 
18mg plus extra menthol for a nice little punch

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The 510 adapter arrived yesterday, so a Dvarw is now on the BP Mods Light Sabre!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Devon Strydom

Finally got to build my vapecon purchases

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Kevin Long

Loaded up a Stubby for the week, here we go...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Happy Monday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cthulhu AIO Box with custom panels from Obey Robot and the new Hussar STM Bridge!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

Took it yesterday but, loadshedding made crap

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Kevin Long

The Hazard tank with the Hazard RBA. Instead of using a boro device, this tank can take most Bridges/RBA's.
It's been done before, but I think Across Vape did well here. What's nice is that you can adjust the airflow.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Happiness is a Stratum with an OG Dvarw DL and Red Pill inside!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Holiday vibes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> Holiday vibes!
> View attachment 266851



lovely @Grand Guru 
where is the holiday happening?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Silver said:


> lovely @Grand Guru
> where is the holiday happening?


I’m in Durban @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> I’m in Durban @Silver



Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

MRHarris1 said:


> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


That’s cool!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MRHarris1

Paul33 said:


> That’s cool!


My first sqounker I bought. 

To my surprise when I went through the old vape box this morning I found a brand new one still sealed. 

I just had to use it. Still love it. 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## baksteen8168



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

HOKO.E Organic with Atom RBA in the matchy-matchy boro!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 267003



Weather looking good @Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Silver said:


> Weather looking good @Grand Guru


It rained everyday since Sunday but we're still having a beautiful time with the kids. Luckily, I always carry my chess board under my car seat )

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> It rained everyday since Sunday but we're still having a beautiful time with the kids. Luckily, I always carry my chess board under my car seat )


Where you staying in Durbs?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Paul33 said:


> Where you staying in Durbs?


Northern side, Umdloti.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> It rained everyday since Sunday but we're still having a beautiful time with the kids. Luckily, I always carry my chess board under my car seat )



Thats such a good plan!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 267003



 KZN TAUREN!!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Testing out the Lindwurm

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> Northern side, Umdloti.


Further north than me. It’s barely rained in Durban central this week!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> Further north than me. It’s barely rained in Durban central this week!



Rained propper down South, but only a little bit at the office in Umhlanga... we could give up our day jobs and become weathermen...

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Rained propper down South, but only a little bit at the office in Umhlanga... we could give up our day jobs and become weathermen...


I’m in. Gotta be better than my industry at the moment!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Pyro V3 with some exclamation mark.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Kevin Long

I guess I'll have to wick this beauty up for the weekend, By Order of the Peaky Blinders.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kevin Long said:


> I guess I'll have to wick this beauty up for the weekend, By Order of the Peaky Blinders.
> 
> 
> View attachment 267068
> View attachment 267069
> View attachment 267070



I would stop what I'm doing now and wick it up! Magnificent! Congrats!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz

Kevin Long said:


> I guess I'll have to wick this beauty up for the weekend, By Order of the Peaky Blinders.
> 
> 
> View attachment 267068
> View attachment 267069
> View attachment 267070


Never have I had fomo like I do now! Epic bud, congrats!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kevin Long

The 21700 DNA60 Vicious Ant Vidar is not bad. I like the button placement. The clear panel and drip tip are included.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kevin Long said:


> The 21700 DNA60 Vicious Ant Vidar is not bad. I like the button placement. The clear panel and drip tip are included.
> 
> 
> View attachment 267071
> View attachment 267072



Looks awesome @Kevin Long! VA has always made quality stuff!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## AKS

Wicking by torchlight done.
Loadshedding be damned!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Kevin Long said:


> I guess I'll have to wick this beauty up for the weekend, By Order of the Peaky Blinders.
> 
> 
> View attachment 267068
> View attachment 267069
> View attachment 267070



wow @Kevin Long 
what a beauty !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

AKS said:


> Wicking by torchlight done.
> Loadshedding be damned!
> 
> View attachment 267075



dedication !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V9s, one with Dvarw DL and one with Hazard RTA with Cloud Mods Bridge inside!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher is the flavour of a bridge in a tank identical to being in a Boro ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Stratum V9s, one with Dvarw DL and one with Hazard RTA with Cloud Mods Bridge inside!
> View attachment 267106


That RTA on the left looks awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher is the flavour of a bridge in a tank identical to being in a Boro ?



Yes pretty much it is Ho Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Resistance said:


> That RTA on the left looks awesome.



I just hate how high the drip tip has to be. Also, my Atom and STM bridges don't work in it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> It rained everyday since Sunday but we're still having a beautiful time with the kids. Luckily, I always carry my chess board under my car seat )


You could sneak off and visit @Rob Fisher, I would love to see his collection!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## victim



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 267112



 Travelling TAUREN!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## baksteen8168



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

baksteen8168 said:


> View attachment 267132



Where is that @baksteen8168 ?
Looks very nice

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## victim



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Paul33

Nothing in my hand cause it was CHAOS at my house today with mini me’s birthday party!!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> Nothing in my hand cause it was CHAOS at my house today with mini me’s birthday party!!
> 
> View attachment 267137



Happy Birthday to the legend that is @Paul33 junior! One of the coolest young Jedi's ever!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Paul33 said:


> Nothing in my hand cause it was CHAOS at my house today with mini me’s birthday party!!
> 
> View attachment 267137



That’s such a cool slide @Paul33 
lucky guy and happy bday to your son

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Happy Birthday to the legend that is @Paul33 junior! One of the coolest young Jedi's ever!


The force definitely is strong with that one!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> That’s such a cool slide @Paul33
> lucky guy and happy bday to your son


Thank you sir. They had such a blast!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Thanks Eskom for 2nd unplanned loadshedding...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Silver said:


> Where is that @baksteen8168 ?
> Looks very nice


@Silver - We stayed over at my Wife's boss's house for their Year end / Xmas function. Located on the Vaal River. Very peaceful place.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Thanks Eskom for 2nd unplanned loadshedding...
> 
> View attachment 267148


Serious FOMO... Should have snatched up a silver one too when they were on special at @Sir Vape  (I have a black one)

These Mechs are AWESOME!

One day I'll find a gold one too

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

baksteen8168 said:


> @Silver - We stayed over at my Wife's boss's house for their Year end / Xmas function. Located on the Vaal River. Very peaceful place.



Lovely!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

Johnny2Puffs said:


> View attachment 113


I still have these in my drawer and use them from time to time. I now have a Voopoo.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Johnny2Puffs said:


> I still have these in my drawer and use them from time to time. I now have a Voopoo.



2nd page of this thread from Oct 2013
great to see you again @Johnny2Puffs 
those iTaste mods were special in the day!
large and heavy but they worked well

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Paul33 said:


> Nothing in my hand cause it was CHAOS at my house today with mini me’s birthday party!!
> 
> View attachment 267137





@Paul33 junior

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## victim



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hard to beat breakfast at 3603!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Hard to beat breakfast at 3603!
> View attachment 267202



That Dvarw is so well fed and travelled ! Although it has like a million twin sisters so one never knows which one it is !

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Mzr

Was in my hand earlier today

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## victim



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Solid morning MTL driver

Expromiser V4
With a Taviro blend inside
Gorgeous !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## baksteen8168

Kylin Mini 2 on a Lost Vape Quest Solo.

Nulix - Cookie Ice Cream Sandwich in it. I am disappointed in this juice. Passed the taste test so I bought a bottle. But when vaping it, it has a HORRID aftertaste... Inhale is exactly what you'd expect - subtly sweet ice cream cookie sandwich. Exhale though... It's so bad I can't even describe what I'm tasting... 

I've tried different coil setups, different wick brands, different wattage. Seems like this is just one of those juices that doesn't work with my palate.

Probably going to bin the bottle.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Informative 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Just to add to my previous post. That aftertaste is at it's worst when exhaling through my nose or a combination of nose and mouth. If I exhale mouth only then I barely get that horrid taste. Must be a concentrate in there that just doesn't work with me

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevin Long

Silver said:


> Solid morning MTL driver
> 
> Expromiser V4
> With a Taviro blend inside
> Gorgeous !
> 
> View attachment 267249




Rainy day today here by me, you're right, a bit of MTL can only be good.
Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

tha


Kevin Long said:


> Rainy day today here by me, you're right, a bit of MTL can only be good.
> Have a great day everyone.
> 
> View attachment 267254



thanks @Kevin Long 
cheers

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## baksteen8168

baksteen8168 said:


> Kylin Mini 2 on a Lost Vape Quest Solo.
> 
> Nulix - Cookie Ice Cream Sandwich in it. I am disappointed in this juice. Passed the taste test so I bought a bottle. But when vaping it, it has a HORRID aftertaste... Inhale is exactly what you'd expect - subtly sweet ice cream cookie sandwich. Exhale though... It's so bad I can't even describe what I'm tasting...
> 
> I've tried different coil setups, different wick brands, different wattage. Seems like this is just one of those juices that doesn't work with my palate.
> 
> Probably going to bin the bottle.
> 
> View attachment 267250


I figured it out... It's the Ap (Acetyl Pyrazine) that I am tasting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

baksteen8168 said:


> I figured it out... It's the Ap (Acetyl Pyrazine) that I am tasting.


Try @ivc_mixer 's Caramel Ice Cream Sandwich ... Inhale, exhale, mouthfeel, sniff test and everything in between is spot on

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Try @ivc_mixer 's Caramel Ice Cream Sandwich ... Inhale, exhale, mouthfeel, sniff test and everything in between is spot on


hmmm... Sounds very interesting

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Lime slushy on the menu

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## victim



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## AKS



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Useful 1


----------



## baksteen8168



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

AKS said:


> View attachment 267290


I’m in love with that mod. I wish you well with it @AKS

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## baksteen8168



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Kevin Long

Getting ready for the long weekend. 
Enjoy everyone.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 267357


Very noice.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Paul33 said:


> Very noice.


You need to hide that other requiem from me next time I pop around!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Silver

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 267357



looks very good @DarthBranMuffin 
if I may ask, what’s the atty on top?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Silver said:


> looks very good @DarthBranMuffin
> if I may ask, what’s the atty on top?



Thanks @Silver it's the Haku Riviera RDTA. Lovely little single coil RDTA.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Thanks @Silver it's the Haku Riviera RDTA. Lovely little single coil RDTA.



cool
is that one where you squonk and fill up the RDTA tank?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## baksteen8168

Silver said:


> cool
> is that one where you squonk and fill up the RDTA tank?


Correct

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Devon Strydom

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 267375
> View attachment 267376
> View attachment 267377
> View attachment 267378



Send some litchis….

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Devon Strydom said:


> Send some litchis….


@Devon Strydom - You're aming too low... This is how it's done:

@Rob Fisher - Send some mods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Silver said:


> cool
> is that one where you squonk and fill up the RDTA tank?



Indeed like @baksteen8168 said. Got solid and squonk pin. I need to find me a couple more, they are great little RDTA's.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Indeed like @baksteen8168 said. Got solid and squonk pin. I need to find me a couple more, they are great little RDTA's.



I recall this type of setup a while back. Makes a lot of sense. One has enough juice on board!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Football time

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Silver said:


> I recall this type of setup a while back. Makes a lot of sense. One has enough juice on board!



And that is why I love my RDTA's... no need to worry if I squonked enough, and an extra 2ml goes a long way.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> And that is why I love my RDTA's... no need to worry if I squonked enough, and an extra 2ml goes a long way.


What idiot did you get such a cool squonk Rdta from?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> What idiot did you get such a cool squonk Rdta from?



Some chap that lives under a waterfall...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Some chap that lives under a waterfall...


Like a trolls second cousin once removed?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Billet Box weekend! Atom's inside!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Billet Box weekend! Atom's inside!
> View attachment 267459




@Rob Fisher , what’s the turning knob thing on the gold/orange BB?
ive circled it below

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , what’s the turning knob thing on the gold/orange BB?
> ive circled it below
> 
> View attachment 267484



Hi Ho @Silver, it's a replacement for the stupid spring that comes with the Billet Box. So now you don't have to smash the BB in your hand to remove the battery. Now you swivel the knob to loosen it, and the battery pops out! A much much much better system!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver, it's a replacement for the stupid spring that comes with the Billet Box. So now you don't have to smash the BB in your hand to remove the battery. Now you swivel the knob to loosen it, and the battery pops out! A much much much better system!



That’s a winner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Kevin Long



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kevin Long said:


> View attachment 267520



@Kevin Long where did you get The Millennium RTA from and can it do RDL?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin Long

Rob Fisher said:


> @Kevin Long where did you get The Millennium RTA from and can it do RDL?



I think I got it directly from the Vaping Gentleman's Club, it was sometime ago.
Largest airflow is 1.8mm on the outside ring.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kevin Long said:


> I think I got it directly from the Vaping Gentleman's Club, it was sometime ago.
> Largest airflow is 1.8mm on the outside ring.



Bummer on the airflow! But looks awesome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Kevin Long said:


> I think I got it directly from the Vaping Gentleman's Club, it was sometime ago.
> Largest airflow is 1.8mm on the outside ring.



Sounds great @Kevin Long 
Can it do a tightish MTL?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin Long

Silver said:


> Sounds great @Kevin Long
> Can it do a tightish MTL?



Sure, it's an mtl tank, tightest is 0.8mm

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Kevin Long said:


> Sure, it's an mtl tank, tightest is 0.8mm



Sounds good. My calibration for MTL stems from the Reo and RM2 atty which was perfect for me. It was 1.2mm.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Precisio.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## CashKat88

Awesome breakfast at The old ducky French café

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## baksteen8168

Old Faithful

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## baksteen8168

baksteen8168 said:


> Old Faithful
> 
> 
> View attachment 267537


Except the doors... The doors are kak...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru

baksteen8168 said:


> Except the doors... The doors are kak...


The doors don’t fit well on those mods. I’ve never seen that colour though. It looks good!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Grand Guru said:


> The doors don’t fit well on those mods. I’ve never seen that colour though. It looks good!


Mod is the black v2 Luxotic. Door is off the OG V1 Luxotic. The black door is much more flimsy than the original yellow one (but they all basically fall apart at the slightest bit of applied pressure)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Squonk Wednesday on the amazing Nitrous RDA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Kevin Long

Monad RDTA today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing the Crypt Boro Tank from Suicide Mods!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## baksteen8168

Grand Guru said:


> Squonk Wednesday on the amazing Nitrous RDA
> 
> View attachment 267549


So Jealous.... Think I might need to procure a Nitrous soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

baksteen8168 said:


> So Jealous.... Think I might need to procure a Nitrous soon


This one dethroned the Recurve single by a comfortable margin! Excellent airflow control.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Battery life for bloody days! Dual 21700's!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Battery life for bloody days! Dual 21700's!
> View attachment 267583



Winner winner!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blue skies for a change. Warm sun and cold wind. Whale BB went with me on the walk!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Blue skies for a change. Warm sun and cold wind. Whale BB went with me on the walk!
> View attachment 267630
> View attachment 267631


The weather was magic today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Devon Strydom

Rob Fisher said:


> Blue skies for a change. Warm sun and cold wind. Whale BB went with me on the walk!
> View attachment 267630
> View attachment 267631



Love that colour combo Uncle Rob

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kevin Long

Almost weekend, oh who am I kidding, it's weekend already, who the hell is going to work tomorrow,

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## victim

...sleep tight for me

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## baksteen8168



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

baksteen8168 said:


> View attachment 267658


Lovely photo @baksteen8168 !
Where is that?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 267660


TAUREN!!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB in hand on today's 10km walk! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## baksteen8168

Thanks 


Silver said:


> Lovely photo @baksteen8168 !
> Where is that?


Thanks @Silver - visiting my Parents for X-Mas in Mosselbay

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Celebrien

Something different

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Celebrien said:


> Something different



very interesting @Celebrien 
in the second image it looks like a walkman (cassette player) 

Welcome to the forum !
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Thanks @Silver - visiting my Parents for X-Mas in Mosselbay



Great! Enjoy it there. Hope you have good weather for your trip

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Celebrien

Silver said:


> very interesting @Celebrien
> in the second image it looks like a walkman (cassette player)
> 
> Welcome to the forum !
> Enjoy your stay


Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

baksteen8168 said:


> View attachment 267658


Looks familiar, but I know it can't be. Are you in Cape Town?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Thanks @Silver - visiting my Parents for X-Mas in Mosselbay


OK that's why it looks familiar

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Resistance said:


> Looks familiar, but I know it can't be. Are you in Cape Town?



Mosselbay. I can't believe how clean it is here. Even with all the tourists at this time of the year, the area is kept sparkling clean. I'm definitely retiring this side one day.

Wife's Nord packed up yesterday so we took a trip down to Fogging Amazing to buy a replacement. Store is well stocked and prices are reasonable 

I'll do a warranty return on the broken Nord when I am back home ( broken device is only 3 months old)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## adriaanh

Custom door for the Aspire Boxx.
Thanks to Craig @BigGuy www.obeyrobotstore.com ObeyRobot.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Kevin Long

A bit of no fuss Nitrous today.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance

baksteen8168 said:


> Mosselbay. I can't believe how clean it is here. Even with all the tourists at this time of the year, the area is kept sparkling clean. I'm definitely retiring this side one day.
> 
> Wife's Nord packed up yesterday so we took a trip down to Fogging Amazing to buy a replacement. Store is well stocked and prices are reasonable
> 
> I'll do a warranty return on the broken Nord when I am back home ( broken device is only 3 months old)
> 
> View attachment 267678


Enjoy! 
People are friendly, helpful and down to earth that side. Sure. You'll have a nice time.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Kevin Long said:


> A bit of no fuss Nitrous today.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 267685
> View attachment 267686



That coil looks spectacular @Kevin Long !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Mzr



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

Mzr said:


> View attachment 267706


How’s the Asgard? I’ve been eyeballing them!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 267699



Dibs! Glad you going dual coil for a change!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Mzr

Paul33 said:


> How’s the Asgard? I’ve been eyeballing them!


It is a really good flavorful rda I don't think you would be disappointed if you get it, I had the nightmare rda too but prefer this over it ten times and works great in single coil mode aswell

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Mzr



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

Mzr said:


> It is a really good flavorful rda I don't think you would be disappointed if you get it, I had the nightmare rda too but prefer this over it ten times and works great in single coil mode aswell


I was wondering about single coil in it, thanks for the info!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## victim



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## baksteen8168

Paul33 said:


> How’s the Asgard? I’ve been eyeballing them!


Do it. You will not be disappointed. Awesome flavor powerhouse!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## R.u.a.n

wife got my noisy a suit,thanks to mr spiffy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## baksteen8168

Loving this take everywhere do anything mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

baksteen8168 said:


> View attachment 267757
> 
> 
> Loving this take everywhere do anything mod.



lovely sky and weather 
great @baksteen8168

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

6,8km walk in the rain (it has been raining for two days solid). 45 minutes in the Jacuzzi, and now time to test a new beer compliments of @BigGuy !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Amazing , well done on the good walk @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Sunset yesterday on Clarence drive.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver

Resistance said:


> View attachment 267786
> 
> Sunset yesterday on Clarence drive.



lovely @Resistance !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## baksteen8168

Jakkalsvlei. Pic doesn't do it any justice. Breathtakingly beautiful!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Silver

baksteen8168 said:


> View attachment 267796
> 
> 
> Jakkalsvlei. Pic doesn't do it any justice. Breathtakingly beautiful!



stunning pics @baksteen8168 , thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## wiesbang

My first "real" mod since I started vaping again






Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

After a few very wet days, the fungi are out in full force!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> After a few very wet days, the fungi are out in full force!
> View attachment 267818
> View attachment 267819
> View attachment 267820
> View attachment 267821


I love the pics

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

iStick in the grass

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Silver said:


> iStick in the grass
> 
> View attachment 267832



Always better than an iStick in the mud...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul33

Just finished the cooking and cleaning the kitchen and time to chill and try make 10pm to watch football!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

So chuffed

I got my Skyline working again after my bubble glass broke a few months ago.

Looked in the box and forgot I had the spare “plastic” tank. Rewicked and it’s working like a charm. That gorgeous crisp clear flavour is back in action.

None other than my Panama blend with a bit of Prime FizzApple Ice. And some menthol of course. Lovely combo.

Pity about the size of the tank now. Seems like it’s about 2ml , so it empties quite fast. Still need to try get my hands on a Cleito bubble glass that fits it.

But that’s okay. The glorious flavour of the Skyline is back so I am happy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## X-Calibre786

Absolutely loving the TMD Boro tank. Bought it so I have something for when I don't feel like cleaning and rewicking tanks. Let's just say I haven't felt like it since I got this tank. Juice is my ADV, Red Pill EZ-Shots @ 60/40 and 3mg freebase nic. Coil in here is the 1.05ohm TMD MTL coil.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Silver

X-Calibre786 said:


> View attachment 267893
> 
> Absolutely loving the TMD Boro tank. Bought it so I have something for when I don't feel like cleaning and rewicking tanks. Let's just say I haven't felt like it since I got this tank. Juice is my ADV, Red Pill EZ-Shots @ 60/40 and 3mg freebase nic. Coil in here is the 1.05ohm TMD MTL coil.


Great to see @X-Calibre786 !
how does it perform as a MTL vape? Is it quite a tight draw?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## X-Calibre786

Silver said:


> Great to see @X-Calibre786 !
> how does it perform as a MTL vape? Is it quite a tight draw?


The airflow control on it is quite good. Can get a really tight MTL draw, similar to my Berserker v2 RTA or even the Pioneer Insider.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

X-Calibre786 said:


> The airflow control on it is quite good. Can get a really tight MTL draw, similar to my Berserker v2 RTA or even the Pioneer Insider.



That’s great!
Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

I had my arbiter solo on the cuboid but today I switched it to the mighty *Sigelei 100 Plus* 

Much better. It’s a big tank and this mod just feels better with it. 

Would you believe I bought this mod in Feb 15. So nearly 8 years. Can you believe it. 

Still going strong and in my view the best fire button on a mod

What a great device. Love it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mod Corporation Hoko.E with Atom Bridge and rewicked with BP Mods Pro Vape Cotton! Red Pill inside!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Kevin Long

The start of a new year. Here we go.....

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 268003



@Rob Fisher , looks like chocolate donuts at the bottom !

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Arra

Some peach ice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Kevin Long

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , looks like chocolate donuts at the bottom !



I didn't notice that, you must've been hungry when you saw the pic, LOL

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Probably my favourite Dvarw! Rose Gold plated! Done by @Mauritz55!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Halfdaft said:


> Hmmmmmmmm... me thinks a bot



For sure! And the spammers are history!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 268057



Looks great @DarthBranMuffin 
What devices are those if I may ask?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Thanks @Silver 

Tauren Elite MTL RTA on top of the Pandora Box mod DNA40.

Rocking a full 15W on a 2.5mm 1ohm Coil Master Comp Wire 26g coil and some 12mg Vanilla Custard Tobacco. MTL Bliss!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Thanks @Silver
> 
> Tauren Elite MTL RTA on top of the Pandora Box mod DNA40.
> 
> Rocking a full 15W on a 2.5mm 1ohm Coil Master Comp Wire 26g coil and some 12mg Vanilla Custard Tobacco. MTL Bliss!



sounds super
i missed The Tauren MTL - how is it for you as a MTL?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Silver said:


> sounds super
> i missed The Tauren MTL - how is it for you as a MTL?


@Silver he's biased

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Silver said:


> sounds super
> i missed The Tauren MTL - how is it for you as a MTL?



Putting aside my love for Tauren's.... right up there with the Expromizer V4 and Hellvape Vertex. Just with more "hybrid" capabilities of achieving a tight RDL/loose MTL draw and all the way down to bowlingball-trough-hosepipe draw. Better than the OG 24mm Tauren MTL, which is still a good MTL as well (shines with Taviro).

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Happy Friday!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Kevin Long

Dead Rabbit Solo is the new Nitrous.
It's weekend, wooohooo.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

Kevin Long said:


> Dead Rabbit Solo is the new Nitrous.
> It's weekend, wooohooo.
> 
> 
> View attachment 268126


Where did you get the solo from? I’ve been waiting for them, it looks like it’s going to be a good one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin Long

Paul33 said:


> Where did you get the solo from? I’ve been waiting for them, it looks like it’s going to be a good one!



Vape Crew

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 268086


Gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V9 with engraved Dvarw DL with 24-carat gold inlay and Lion engraving!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Stratum V9 with engraved Dvarw DL with 24-carat gold inlay and Lion engraving!
> View attachment 268144

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vape on a mushroom, Mushroom on a tree!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Wow @Rob Fisher , it’s lovely

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V10 with gold-plated Dvarw!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Droid with DLC Dvarw!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## YzeOne



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

YzeOne said:


> View attachment 268230



Aaaand?? How is it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YzeOne

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Aaaand?? How is it?


Amazing!!! I love it. I wanted it to use with the DotShell & DotRBA but I won't even bother. These disposable tanks are AWESOME!!! - Flavour in buckets. In my opinion RPM & GTX coils don't come close. My only gripe is the fire button - it's wishy washy - you got to press it dead centre or you get pockets of air.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

YzeOne said:


> View attachment 268230

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

YzeOne said:


> View attachment 268230


I'm so keen on this but ay a kaka button will make me go mad

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33

YzeOne said:


> Amazing!!! I love it. I wanted it to use with the DotShell & DotRBA but I won't even bother. These disposable tanks are AWESOME!!! - Flavour in buckets. In my opinion RPM & GTX coils don't come close. My only gripe is the fire button - it's wishy washy - you got to press it dead centre or you get pockets of air.


What is this here thing? It looks cool.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## YzeOne

Paul33 said:


> What is this here thing? It looks cool.


It's the SXMini Vi Class. Lovely little piece of kit

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## YzeOne

Jengz said:


> I'm so keen on this but ay a kaka button will make me go mad


Ja but we marry women & deal with them for 30 -40 years - so what's a little button? The good far outweighs the bad ( at least in this case )

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jengz

YzeOne said:


> Ja but we marry women & deal with them for 30 -40 years - so what's a little button? The good far outweighs the bad ( at least in this case )


Do u know anyone who has the goodie to be able to use the dotshell and the device in stock?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

YzeOne said:


> It's the SXMini Vi Class. Lovely little piece of kit


Can you use Eva’s in if or just stock coils?

Looks very cool. Shall investigate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Paul33 said:


> Can you use Eva’s in if or just stock coils?
> 
> Looks very cool. Shall investigate.


Need an adapter for the dot aion rbas

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Jengz said:


> Need an adapter for the dot aion rbas


Ah that’s a bit kak

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YzeOne

Jengz said:


> Do u know anyone who has the goodie to be able to use the dotshell and the device in stock?


No Sir, the store I went to said they waiting for business to open up for the new year but will be bringing all related items. All they had was the device & P40 coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dual Stratums with Dvarw DL's ready for out and about today!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another custom version of the Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Kevin Long

Drag 4 today.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ryan Evans

Running my limitless mech with my arbiter v2 for some matchy match action

Reactions: Like 2


----------

